# New Kitchen and Cooking Word Game.



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

This game asks for words that are associated with cooking or the kitchen.

I'll it start with

Omelette


----------



## heidiholly54 (Sep 19, 2016)

Quiche


----------



## knituladay (Apr 26, 2019)

Enchiladas


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Scrambled


----------



## JeanDal (Jul 4, 2017)

Pumpkin roll


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Washing Machine


----------



## bellagray (Nov 29, 2011)

Instapot


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pressure Cooker.


----------



## a.ledge (Jun 28, 2018)

Stove


----------



## blissdragonfly (May 22, 2015)

potholders


----------



## Annette P. (Nov 8, 2011)

fresh vegetables


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

pans


----------



## beachbaby (Oct 17, 2013)

Scones


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Me!


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Saucepans


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

pancakes


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fry up


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Spatula


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Whisk.


----------



## Quilt gal (Feb 19, 2015)

Tea pot


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

Braise.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Coffee percolator


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Refrigerator


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Grill pan


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

Scallions


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Silverware


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

bread knife


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Can opener


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Microwave


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

peach melba


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Chopping board


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fish pie


----------



## youngie (Jul 25, 2017)

Ingredients.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Christmas pudding


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Worktop counter


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sunday roast


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Drop scones


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Mixing bowls


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hot tap


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kitchen sink


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Washing up bowl


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

cutlery


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Potatoes


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

hot pot


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Salmon steak


----------



## ade (Jul 6, 2018)

Mushrooms.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sherry trifle


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eggs


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sieve


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Vegetable knife


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

cheese grater


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

dough scraper


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cutlery drawer R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kitchen Clock


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

wine-- and one for the cook :sm17:


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Grater


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

juicer


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

Casserole


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

egg timer


----------



## llamama1 (Jun 22, 2012)

Garlic


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

collander


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

garlic press


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

dough slasher


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Kimchi


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

rubber gloves.


----------



## knit&purl (Feb 4, 2019)

Sauté


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tea towel.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Burnt!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Skewers.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mint


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Porridge.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

full English breakfast


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Prawn salad


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

beans on toast


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Boiled egg and soldiers


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rolling Pin.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

saute


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Paper towel.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Haggis


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

caramelize


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kettle


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

fish knife


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cupboard


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pantry.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Microwave oven


----------



## stitcheswarden10 (Jul 24, 2014)

Bread


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

coffee machine


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

Crock Pot


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tea service


----------



## Chiplin (Nov 21, 2015)

Microwave


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Scrambled egg on toast


----------



## MaryKins (Oct 15, 2013)

oven


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tray


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Homemade Jam


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

Yorkshire Puddung


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

cupboards


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kitchen scales.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wooden spoon


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

extractor fan


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tea towel


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

smoke alarm


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pyrex dish


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

cooling rack


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Recipes


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

microwave


----------



## mariea. (Dec 27, 2011)

Manchester Tart.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gypsy tart


----------



## knittylady (Jun 12, 2011)

slow cooker


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

Recipes


----------



## knittylady (Jun 12, 2011)

bread machine


----------



## knittylady (Jun 12, 2011)

sticky buns


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Electric carving knife


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Bowls, plates.... spices


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Drinking glasses


----------



## bunnee3742 (May 15, 2012)

Pressure cooker


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fridge


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Turkey Likey Pie. Turkey and leek.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

can opener


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Apple Pie


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

Roast beef and Yorkshire pudding


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Custard powder


----------



## 6M2Creations (Nov 1, 2012)

Pecan Pie (Which I'm baking right now for my sister-in-law's retirement party)


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Salt and Pepper Shakers


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sieve


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Spice rack


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Dish drainer


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Plants


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Sifter


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Sink.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

plug


----------



## Nila (Jul 18, 2016)

BBQ!


----------



## Nila (Jul 18, 2016)

BBQ!


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

Curse word. (Not intentionally, of course. Sometimes they just slip out when cooking.)


----------



## SquidgeWA (Apr 28, 2015)

Whisk


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Baking Soda


----------



## Reita (Dec 8, 2014)

Pots & pans. Reita


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Air Fryer


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Vanilla essence.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Instant Pot


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Counter tops


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Canning pot


----------



## njscookie (Mar 24, 2012)

Chicken Rollups


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Cookie Cutters


----------



## marolsh (Oct 11, 2013)

Cremini


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Kitchen wipes.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hungry Husband.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Wish this were alphabetical

Apron


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Spices


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Recipes


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Judy M said:


> Wish this were alphabetical
> 
> Apron


Ok lets do it if the others agree
heres mine .

Bread knife


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cake tin


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

dust pan


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eccles cake


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Frying pan


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grease paper. H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

hot plate


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Slotted spoon


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Icing sugar.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jam roly poly
next letter --- K


----------



## Nan Sheila (Nov 14, 2018)

Sieve


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kitchen roll 
L ..next


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Kitchen roll
> L ..next in case you missed it we're playing the game alphabetical now if you want to.


----------



## Nan Sheila (Nov 14, 2018)

Oops try again.........lasagne


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Marmalade 
Next letter-- N


----------



## mkbanklady (Apr 12, 2011)

Ants


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

omelette with grated cheese
Next letter ''P''..


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Prawns in garlic. Q


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Quince. R next


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Rolling Pin N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sausage 

Next letter T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

treacle tart
U next


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ugli Fruit V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ventilator 
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Washing up liquid X


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks Joan :sm16: 
X- box-- while you wait for kettle to boil :sm02: 
Next --Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yogurt Z


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Zucchini pasta


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Apple juice B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

banana cake
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cooker D


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Eggs - F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Freezer G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

grill


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hob I


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Cutlery.


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Ice maker - J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jelly Mould 

next item K


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Knife block - L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Liver, bacon , mash and onion gravy
M


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Marzipan - N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nutty Peanutbutter

Next O


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Ouch (burned myself)

P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Peanut Butter


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Quahog - R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Raisins

S


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Sweetener


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Tomatoes - U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Utensils..V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Vent - W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Windmill Cookies..X


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Xanthum Gum - Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yams...Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zzzzzz’s while waiting for dinner to cook. A


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Aluminum foil - B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Blueberries - C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cantaloupe. D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Dishwasher - E


----------



## marolsh (Oct 11, 2013)

Eggplant - F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Fridge - G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grater. H


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Hops (for brewing yeast)
I


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Icicle (white) radishes
J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Jam And Jelly Jars

Next is K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kippers - next letter L


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Legumes and Lentils - M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mint. N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

nearly cooked


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oregano. P


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Olive Oil - P


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Poached (eggs, fish, etc) - Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

quail eggs 
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Queue for breakfast R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Range hood. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Saucepan T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Trivet. U


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Utensils - V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Vanilla - W


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Whisk - X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ugli fruit Sorry should be V


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Tarragon


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Vinegar W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

waffles 
X


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

X is nearly impossible as I found out last go around so I’m skipping to Z for zucchini ????

And we’re back to A!


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Asparagus B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Broccoli --- C


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Condiments - D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dish drainer E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

EVOO --- F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Eggshells


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

garden peas


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hatch to lounge I


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Ice maker - J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

jelly mold


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Knife block - L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Lids —- M


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Mixer - N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Onion —- P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

nutmeg O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oxo P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

pancakes-
Q


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Quinoa - R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

rhubarb tart & custard

S


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Stock pot - T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

tea bags 
U


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Upside down cake (pineapple) - V


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

spatula my all time favourite implement. No wasting with a spatula.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

CherylH said:


> Upside down cake (pineapple) - V


Very lovely-- my favourite, have you made one in your micro ?

W


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Vanilla beans W


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Waffles - X


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

V8 Juice —- W


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Glenlady said:


> Very lovely-- my favourite, have you made one in your micro ?
> 
> W


No, I haven't. Haven't actually made an upside down cake in several years. ????


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

waffle maker


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

(O)xo Y

Sorry couldn't think of an X


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

yellow tablecloth


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zucchini A


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Appetizers - B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Beef — C


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Ugly fruit.
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cutlery D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Deep fry
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eldest elf F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

fresh fish


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Haddock hash H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

happy hour


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Eggs —- F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Haddock hash H


Ice Maker...J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> fresh fish


Forgot the G

Goat Cheese...now to be on track the next word should start with J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

jam roly poly


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitchen Mess...L


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Limeade
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Milk Shake..N


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

Coffee pot


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Nuts —- O


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Oster (blender) - P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Peppermint Patties 

Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quilted Oven Mitt..R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Radishes --- S


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Stove - T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tomatoes 

U


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Ugli fruit
V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Vanilla Ice Cream


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Whipping Cream --- X


----------



## marolsh (Oct 11, 2013)

Xylitol (Artificial sweetener) Y


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Yams


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zucchini casserole. A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

apple pie 
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Bacon butty C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

colander


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Damson jam E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Egg and chips. F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fish pate G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Garbanzo Beans —- H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hotpot I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Ice Cream —- J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jelly K


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

KitchenAid (stand mixer) - L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Linen tablecloth. M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Macaroni —- N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nutmeg O


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Oatmeal - P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Porage Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quorn. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ragout S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

semolina


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tapioca U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Umbrella 

V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Vanilla ice cream W


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Wax paper - X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xanthan gum - food additive Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

yam peeler


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Yeast - Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zucchini A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

anchovies


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Baking Sheets - C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cup cakes D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

crusty bread


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

date 'n walnut cake
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dustpan E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eggs F


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Faucets - G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Garnish H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Horseradish sauce


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Ice Cubes —- J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jam Tarts K


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Klik/Kam —- L


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Leftovers - M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Marmalade N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Nuts —- O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Orange Jello


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pistachio Q


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

French croissant.
G


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Quaint Knick knacks - R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ryvita


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Salt —- T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tenderloin Steak...U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

uncle Bens rice


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Vegetable Stir-fry...W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Won Tons —- X


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

10X confectioners sugar - Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yoplait Yogurt


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Zest and Zester - and we’re back to A!


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Arugula —- B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Blueberry Cherrios


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Chinese recipes
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Dumplings


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Eggs —- F


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Grater - H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Hot Sauce —- I


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Ice Cream - J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Juice —- K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

bananas..C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Cabbage —- D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dandelion Wine...E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Elbow Macaroni —- F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fish..G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Garlic —- H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Horseradish..I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Iceberg Lettuce —- J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jelly Beans..K


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Kettle —- L


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Lard - M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Malt Vinegar —- N


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Noodles - O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Olives —- P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pint of milk. Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quesadilla —- R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quesadillas —- R


----------



## marolsh (Oct 11, 2013)

Radicchio - S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Salmon —- T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tea caddy. U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Unsweetened Chocolate —- V


----------



## marolsh (Oct 11, 2013)

Verjus - W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Water —- X


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Xanthan gum A thickening agent


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Young Asparagus. Z


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Zenith radio -- yep, it's an oldie


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

aubergine lasagne


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Bread and butter C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

cucumber sandwich 
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dishcloth. E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

egg slice 
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fish slice G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

George Forman grill pan


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hot chilli. I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

iron
J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Jack Fruit 

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jaffle maker. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kings style cutlery L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

lace edged linen
M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

M & M Cookies


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Napkins O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

oat cakes


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pineapple pancakes Q


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Nesselrode pie - O


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Oops! I got a little behind!!
Quail - R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Range cooker S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Steamer..T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tumble dryer U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Unsweetened Chocolate 

V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Vanilla pod W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

waffle iron


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

X Can't think today so I've skipped to Y :sm12: :sm11: 

Yellow cabinet doors Z


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Zabaglione (spelling?) - A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ambrosia Rice B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

bread 'n butter pudding


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Cooking Oil


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

lardy cake


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Canister rack D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

dirty dishes
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Egg rack F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Frosting for cake..G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

gateaux

H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hotplate I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Irons (Rosettes) J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

J cloth K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kolaches..L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Linen tea-towel M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

macaroni cheese


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Instant coffee - J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

jar of jellybeans


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kippers L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Linen Napkins...M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Machines for all sorts N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Naan bread
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oatmeal P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pancakes..Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

porridge


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

quinoa R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ravioli


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Italian pasta
A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Spaghetti


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

toast


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> toast


U are on the right tract now :sm02:

Utaps (pastry)...V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Vinaigrette W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

grandmann said:


> U are on the right tract now :sm02:
> 
> Utaps (pastry)...V


had a senior moment :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

vermicelli


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Westinghouse - X


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Xacuti (curry) Y


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Zzzzzz - time for bed ????????????


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Alphabet Soup -- Is it still around?
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Basmati rice C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Chocolate Chip Cookies

D


----------



## marolsh (Oct 11, 2013)

Dragon Fruit - E


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

English Breakfast Tea
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Frilly Apron. G


----------



## marolsh (Oct 11, 2013)

Giardiniera - H


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Hot Tamales


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ice cubes. J


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

fish/chips,friday dinner


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kippers 'n bread 'n butter

L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lentil risotto M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

mushroom risotto


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Onion jar. P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pickle spoon


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quince R


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Saffron - T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

tomato soup


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Under-mount sink - V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Valet doing the washing up W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

washing windows
X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xanadu playing on the radio Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yapping dog up the street
Z--- but skip it if you need to


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Yeah - I ran out of good Z words that hadn’t already been used last night! So - on to A!

Appliances - B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zest of Lemon

A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Aga... B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Baking day C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Cream Cheese...D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dutch cheese E


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Deviled eggs - E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Endive F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fennel..G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

grilled goose


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hazelnuts


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Indian curry (not my choice) J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jalapeno Poppers (Love them especially with cream cheese) K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Jalapeno Poppers (Love them especially with cream cheese) K


Not heard of them!

Kippers (love them but not the bones) L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Liver ...R

I'm planning on having smoke herring for lunch. I never had kippers


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jalapeño_popper


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jalapeño_popper


Sounds tasty - could use vegetarian sausage meat!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

toasted tea-cake
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Liver ...R
> 
> I'm planning on having smoke herring for lunch. I never had kippers


Sounds like Kippers! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kipper

Rogan Josh S

We're having Fish and vegetable chips (parsnip, carrot and sweet potato chips) tonight.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Utensils..V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Sounds like Kippers! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kipper
> 
> Rogan Josh S
> 
> We're having Fish and vegetable chips (parsnip, carrot and sweet potato chips) tonight.


Staying inside today with the AC, temps are in the 90's. We are having homemade potato salad and pan-fried walleye.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Vinegar W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

winkles


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra Helpings of Irish Stew...Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes-Yessss
Z pass to A if you want to


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Apple Charlotte B


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Butter - C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

cream
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Carrots D


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Dumplings - E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Edam cheese
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fruit salad D


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Granite ware - H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hotpot I


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Insinkerator - J


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

jars
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kitchen range L


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Legumes - M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Marmite


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Neighbors - O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Off to bed, done with cooking, see you tomorrow night night x
P


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Peppers - Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Radishes


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Super Fine Sugar
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

turnips..U


----------



## marolsh (Oct 11, 2013)

upside-down-cake pan - V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Vacuum cleaner. W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Winter veggies X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

"Xtra eggs Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

yellow yolk


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zinnia's on the windowsill A


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Apple Crisp (warm with vanilla ic cream on top) - B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

bananas & custard


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cherry pie. D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Doughnuts


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Skillet pan


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Skillet pan


Next was E

Egg McMuffin

F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fish slice G


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Grater - H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hash browns I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ironing board
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jacket potatoes K


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Kiwi fruit - L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lemonade M


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Mandolin - N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nectarines O


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Oscar Mayer - P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pots and pans Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quesadilla..R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Raspberry gateau S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sandwich spread


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Double Diamond works wonders in the kitchen! N


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Tea Bags - U


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Under counter cutting board


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Vinegar - W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Window Cleaner


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

xacuti, a chicken dish made with poppy seeds and chilies
Y


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Yellowfin Tuna - Z


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Zinger’s Hostess Cakes 

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Apples in the fruit bowl. B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bakery..C


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Canisters - D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dinner on the table. E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Eggs Overeasy


----------



## marolsh (Oct 11, 2013)

Fusilli - G


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Golden Delicious Apples


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Honey. I


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Ivory Knife Handle
J


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Ivory Knife Handle
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jersey milk
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Knives and forks L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

laundry basket
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mixer N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

nifty notion (idea for lunch) :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nasty nacho O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

overcooked onions
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Peeled potatoes S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

smoked sausage


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Elephant eating G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

grinning goat
oops can't have that in the kitchen--sorry :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> grinning goat
> oops can't have that in the kitchen--sorry :sm23: :sm16:


Happiness, we can have that though

I :sm09:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Iris ironing
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> grinning goat
> oops can't have that in the kitchen--sorry :sm23: :sm16:


See, I said we are barmy!! This one is alphabetical. :sm09: :sm11: :sm11: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jammie dodgers. K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Broccoli. C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> Jammie dodgers. K


OMG now where are we ? :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kippers and custard L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ok we're on C
Cauliflower


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Noooooooo :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: 
lasagna


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> OMG now where are we ? :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


I was following your Iris ironing. This is getting so funny, who needs happy pills ? :sm16: :sm09: :sm09: :sm06:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Marrow stuffed N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nutty Noras


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Overstuffed chook. P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pick the parsons nose :sm15:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Photo in recipe book Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quarrel over parsons nose. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Roast for Sunday S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Stuffing and sprouts. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Treacle Tart U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Upside down cake. V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Valium when it all goes wrong!! W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wrong ? Nothing goes wrong in our kitchen. . X or Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Xplain--- it all goes wrong in mine (not really)
N ,,or. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yorkie in the fridge Z


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Zulu film while eating lunch :sm02: :sm02: :sm04:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Apple charlotte B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Bread n butter pudding with custard/cream


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Coffee cake D

Off to the kitchen - time for lunch - see you later!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> Coffee cake D
> 
> Off to the kitchen - time for lunch - see you later!


Me too, don't eat all that coffee cake :sm02:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Date n walnut cake


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eclairs F


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Flour - G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Grilled Cheese


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

haddock n chips
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Icy items J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jam butty. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kipper kedgeree L


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Lemon meringue pie - M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Mango Salsa and Chips


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Normas noodle soup
O


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Knives, sharp and handy


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

MrsB said:


> Knives, sharp and handy


Next is O

Orange Juice

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Piping hot coffee
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quail eggs - have you ever used them?

Next R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Roasted Chicken


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Sandwiches - T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Toaster U


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Under sink cabinet - V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Victory when a recipe works. W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Wheat Bread


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

XYZ 

Abernethy biscuits B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

bakewell tart 
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Custard tart 
D


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

dunkin doughnut

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Crusty pastry D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Empty Cartons


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

fish fingers
G


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

garlic goujons
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

haddock kedgeree
I


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

instant mash

J


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Jumbo muffins - K


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Kale crisps

S


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Liquid Smoke
M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Mint (Herbs)


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Noodles - O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oblong baking tray. P


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Pasta maker
Q


----------



## marolsh (Oct 11, 2013)

quenelles


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Risotto S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sweet smell
T


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

sizzler coupon
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tarragon growing on windowsill

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

uncles utensil
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Vinegar W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

waffle maker
xyz :sm25: 

Apple strudel 
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bananas. C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

cantaloupe
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Date and walnut cakes E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eggs. F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fried egg G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ginger nuts. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Haricot beans I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Itsy bitsy hundreds and thousands. J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jelly and trifle K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Knack wurst. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lemonade M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mums home made cake. N


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Pyrex - Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nasty niff O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oven gloves. P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pan bake Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

quirky quiche


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Rum cake


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sugar snap peas 
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tea pot T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Uncle Bens rice 
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Vegetables W


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Washing machine



XY or Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A thousand island dressing B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

breathtaking buns


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Currant cake D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

dried damsons 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Egg timer F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

fillet of fish


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Goujon H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

healthy haddock
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Instant meal J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

jolly jelly
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kitchen towels L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

lovely lasagna
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Marinated sauce N


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Napkins - O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

new nets {curtains}


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ordinary overalls
P


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Prune juice - Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

quinoa salad


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Radishes S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

salad supper


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Table salt U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

utensil drawer
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Vegeburger W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

wilting watercress


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xanthose found some crab shells Y, Z or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Your Best China..Z or A


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

zeal of the baking kind.....A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Angel cake


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

burnt bread


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Carrot Cake..D


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Drawing Board (as in back to the ... )
- E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Egg omelette F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Frying Pan..G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

grilled gammon


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Hominy - I


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Irish Soda Bread
J


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Jicama - K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kale Chips 

L


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Light Fixtures - M


----------



## marolsh (Oct 11, 2013)

Manzanilla olives - N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nachos. O


----------



## marolsh (Oct 11, 2013)

Ovaltine - P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Peas and parsley. Q


----------



## marolsh (Oct 11, 2013)

Quandong - R


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Root beer - S


----------



## marolsh (Oct 11, 2013)

Strozzapreti pasta


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

quinine water
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tap water U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

unbelievable underwear {for in the kitchen} :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

that's cheeky and let the cat out of the bag Glenlady.


virgin olive oil..........L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Les likes it :sm15: :sm16: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

boring knit said:


> that's cheeky and let the cat out of the bag Glenlady.
> 
> virgin olive oil..........L





Glenlady said:


> Les likes it :sm15: :sm16: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


You've got carried away and missed the alphabetical!
:sm09: :sm09:

Washing up bowl XYZ or A


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Applesauce - B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Bechamel sauce C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Cauliflower Side Dish

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

dumplings and beef stew
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Endives F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

fish fingers 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Green washing up liquid H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Halogen oven


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Icing bag J


----------



## Lenaki (Jul 3, 2011)

Pasta


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Icing bag J


Jell-O K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

King prawns L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lamb chop


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Marmite N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

never normal
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ovaltine P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

peppered popcorn


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quinoa R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

run rabbit


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Sauerkraut - T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

tit bits


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Unfreeze ready to cook V


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

toad in the hole.......E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Eggs (over) Easy


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

yellow pepper.........R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

We seem to have lost the plot with the alphabetical order! I'll re-start it with A

Ambrosia creamed rice 

B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Biscuits and Gravy


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cornflakes with banana
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> We seem to have lost the plot with the alphabetical order! I'll re-start it with A
> 
> Ambrosia creamed rice
> 
> B


I think this heat wave we're having in UK is frazzleing our brains Joan, I don't like this heat do you ?


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Danish pastries - E


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Eggless Omelette or
Eggplant
F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Fresh Fruit Salad 

G


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Garlic Bread - H


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Hot Pockets


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Iced Coffee


----------



## marolsh (Oct 11, 2013)

Jalapeno peppers - K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kippers
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lemon juice M

I think you are right Jan, I hate this weather. :sm14: :sm06: 

Give me a nice Spring day any time! :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Magnum mmmm {icecream}
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Neapolitan ice cream - I've not seen the pink white and green that was around when I was a child. The green had a nice "almondy" flavour!

Next O


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Olive pitter. P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Plates Q


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Quick cooking oats - R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Roasting hot with the oven on S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

split peas.....T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Turmeric U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Ugly Carrots


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

vulgar vegetable


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Washington Apples


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

XYZ :sm25: 
A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Annies almond tart
B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Beef Broth


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Biscuit barrel C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

cauliflower cheese
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Doughnuts E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Elclair...F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fairy cakes G


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Garlic Press - H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Gingerbread Mix

H


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Halibut - I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Icings on mini cakes...J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

irritating itch
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

J cloth


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kitchenware L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

laundry pods
M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nutella!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Orange Juice ...P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Pickles in a jar

Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quinoa R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Radicchio S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

String Cheese..T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tomato soup U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Urad Beans..V


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Vanilla beans
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

waffles


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Judy M said:


> Vanilla beans
> W


Watermelon..X


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

xnonkydoodles


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

yesterdays leftovers


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zinger Wine..A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Afternoon antics


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bubbly dishwashing soap


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

china crockery
D


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Doughnut dunker.....E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dinner service E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Eggs and Bacon with Pancakes


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

fat fryer.......G


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

French Toast - G


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Grilled Gamon......H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Haddock & chips {not from Rick Stein} he's a rip off merchant


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Isn't it great, we've loads of pages on these games and not one nasty comment in any of them.



Siberian Sausage.......E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

boring knit said:


> Isn't it great, we've loads of pages on these games and not one nasty comment in any of them.
> 
> Siberian Sausage.......E


I agree and was thinking the same only the other day,it's great. All the snarky ,fights going on about politics, mainly Boris, I am not interested I would much rather play daft games with 'sensible friends' :sm02: :sm02: 
elephant escalops


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

salamander sandwiches!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

stuffed squirrel


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Llama on lettuce ...E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Think were on M
Mines a g & t if you're buying :sm15: :sm23:
N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Going for a double.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Greedy girl {you'll be tipsy }


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

late lunch .....H


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Hash - Flannel
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

hedgehog hot-pot


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Illegal snacking


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

greedy gobblers


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

jumbo jellies


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

secretive snacks


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sleepy time see you tomorrow xx


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Yeah, enjoyed it.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tangerine Taffy

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> I agree and was thinking the same only the other day,it's great. All the snarky ,fights going on about politics, mainly Boris, I am not interested I would much rather play daft games with 'sensible friends' :sm02: :sm02:
> elephant escalops


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Unicorn Water Pitcher..V


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Unicorn Water Pitcher..V


Veinerschnitzel and Sauerkraut

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Watercress...X, Y or Z


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

XYZ - and on to A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Apple Sauce 

B


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Brownies - C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Custard tart. D


----------



## marolsh (Oct 11, 2013)

dim sum - E


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Elderberry wine
F


----------



## marolsh (Oct 11, 2013)

Fennel - G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Goats cheese. H


----------



## marolsh (Oct 11, 2013)

Halloumi cheese - I


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

ice cream scoop
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

knicky knackies
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

boring knit said:


> salamander sandwiches!


Toast for tea U

I always say if you can't say something nice don't say anything!!! We're enjoying ourselves!! :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> Toast for tea U
> 
> I always say if you can't say something nice don't say anything!!! We're enjoying ourselves!! :sm11: :sm11:


Absolutely Joan, we're having fun, not enjoying this heat though !
uncle Bens rice
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Vermicelli W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

XYZ :sm25: 
A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

air con


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Bakeware - C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Asparagus soup B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

banana bakewell
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Chocolate cake D


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

limp lettuce


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

boring knit said:


> limp lettuce


Don't forget we're doing alphabeticly :sm02: 
D
Dreaded disaster
E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

sorry. easy eggplant recipe


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Fried frogspawn
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Fried frogspawn
> G


You cook funny things in your kitchen, Jan! :sm06:

Grated cheese H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Happy to hexperiment :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Testing our taste buds U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

using up eggs
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Judy M said:


> ice cream scoop
> J


Java Coffee...K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Watermelon soup
xyz :sm25: 

Anchives and apricot appetiser
next B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Baked Alaska


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Chocolate Chip Cookies - D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Devils on horseback
E


----------



## marolsh (Oct 11, 2013)

Endive - F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

frozen flapjacks
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Giant Grapes

H


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

hot hob

I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ice cream - mint and choc chip. 

J


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

juicy jelly


K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Krispie Kreme Donuts


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Lemon liqueur....M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lemonade M


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

minty marinade .......N


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Neapolitan ice cream - O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Natural ingredients O


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Organic produce - P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

peanut butter biscuits (cookies)


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Quality utensils - R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ready rolled pastry
S


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Stainless Steel Pans - T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Strawberry preserve T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

toasted tea-cakes
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Uncorked bottle V


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

vermouth....W


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Watermelon Wine - X


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

xtrordinary xscaladas


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

yucky yams


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Z :sm25: 
Aunties apple strudel
B


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Buntys beautiful buns...C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Connies crumble
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Daisies in the kitchen window


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

ever so hot enchiladas


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

fried frogs legs
G


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

grilled guinea pig


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Ham with pineapple - I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

hasty horsesdoovers


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

inky octopus........J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Iceberg Lettuce


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Iced tea


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

juicer.....K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kidney soup


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Lamb chops - M


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

minced beef


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

minced mouse


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

nice nibbles


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

overdone ostrich


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

hairy horderves


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

slimey sausages


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sticky spaghetti


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

impaled iceburg


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Going to bed now see you tomorrow, night night xx


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

night night

Gravy boat


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Horseradish


----------



## marolsh (Oct 11, 2013)

Instant pot - J


----------



## annfarr (Nov 5, 2014)

Smoke detector


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Jams And Jellies 

K


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Knives - L


----------



## marolsh (Oct 11, 2013)

Lasagna noodles - M


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Mustard Greens
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

noodles and nectarines
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Orange juice E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Packets of biscuits. Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quaker oats R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Red raspberries. S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ryvita & stilton
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Soda bread T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

toast & stilton [have you guessed-- I love stilton cheese ?}


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> toast & stilton [have you guessed-- I love stilton cheese ?}


So do I and any blue veined cheese!

Nice nuggets O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ovaltine biscuits
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Peas and carrots Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

quinoa & quince jelly -- yuk !
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

rabbit stew and dumplings-- just the job for today :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ready meal L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

lettuce leaves


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sausage and mash T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tasty--- thats my dinner tonight--yum
U


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Unusual flavors - V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Uncle Ben's rice V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

very time saving and good
W


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

wicked wok...X Y or Z


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

XXXXX'S for chef
Y


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

yesterday's leftovers.....A


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Ambrosia Salad - B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Beet Juice 

C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Chicory D


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Dandelion soup......E


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Elderberry wine - F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Fresh Fruit Bowl

G


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Glassware - H


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Hoosier cabinet - I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ice in freezer J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jans very hot in the kitchen
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kitchen is too blooming hot L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lets leave it and go out for a meal :sm02: :sm15:


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Makes sense to me!???? - N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nothing could be better in this heat :sm02: :sm02: 
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh for someone else to do the cooking P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pester Paul Hollywood, he'll make us something nice if Mary Berry can spare him


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Question? Is there something good on the menu R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

River trout, peas, gratin dauphinois, ice cream to follow


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sounds good but not the ice cream, sorbet or fresh fruit salad please....

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tell chef Joan, you can choose just what you want-- I think it's free for senior citizens :sm02: :sm15: :sm02:
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Unusual, but wouldn't it be nice if it were free!

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very nice, & it is free :sm04:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

When do we go, Jan?

XYZ or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Any time,you decide :sm01:
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Be a dream I think, I'm too far south.

C


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Your not planning on going without me are you?.....


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

You're even further South


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Yeah but it would be nice to go virtually. Jeannie


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Of course we wouldn't go without you.We'll all get on a coach and meet up in Cornwall, find an hotel, and stay for the week, ok ?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

That sounds like a plan


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Wish it was possible, but we can dream can't we :sm02:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm half watching gardeners world, learnt quite a bit about clematis. I find BBC 2 have some decent programmes on,


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Back to the game: Another strudel


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

banana & custard
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> I'm half watching gardeners world, learnt quite a bit about clematis. I find BBC 2 have some decent programmes on,


My husband is watching Lewis, not my style at all! I'm playing Patience and on the forum.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

courgette slice.

Done some nice watercolour cards today.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

everythings excellent
F


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Friday in my kitchen
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Going to bed, night night x see you tomorrow
H


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Happy haddock


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Immaculate kitchen counters - J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jelly Sweet Roll...K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kippers and brown bread. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lovely kippers - add butter too M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

make mine boneless
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nicer that way O


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

O’Brien potatoes - P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pecan pie Q


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

quick gel R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Raspberry flavour
S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

simply strawberry


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

toast & marmalade


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ugly pie V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

venison voulevants


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wellington - beef of course

XYZ or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

American artichoke


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Belgian bun C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Cooking Collards


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

dicing dogs (hot that is)


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Suet roly poly T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

tasty terrapin


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

D to S? I will to E

Elephant Ear Pastries

F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

sandj said:


> D to S? I will to E
> 
> Elephant Ear Pastries
> 
> F


It's the hot weather! It addles the brain.

Flapjacks G


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Green Grapes - H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

horses -doovers -horderves (my late DH's name for them) :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> horses -doovers -horderves (my late DH's name for them) :sm02: :sm02:


We've called them that too, Jan!!

Indian poppadoms J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jalapeno's and jerky


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kettle L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lettuce salad with mayo


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Marmalade


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Sorry missed N. Naughty chocs. Onion relish


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Porage -good for you Q


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

quality street


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Roast pan S


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Spaghetti - T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tagliatelle U


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Upside down cake V


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Vegetable Soup - W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Weetabix XYZ or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

xylophone entertainment in the kitchen


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yakult Z or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

zooming zeppelin


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Apple turnover B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Baked alaska
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Carrot cake D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

dirty dishes


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eggs for breakfast F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

fried or boiled


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Grilled!!!! H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Having a larf ? :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I am - haven't you had grilled egg? :sm09: :sm09: 

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just wondering!


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep on running off the Grill L :sm16:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

losing lots (of egg)


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Maybe scrambled N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

nice on toast


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Over easy - P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

poached eggs & bacon


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quark R


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Roast beef - S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

steak & kidney pie


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sugar jar T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

trying to teach(DH to cook)


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Vegetable peeler
W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Wok The Vegetables 

X


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

XYZ - and on to A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Angel Food Cake...B


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Banquette seating - C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Cake (two cakes at our house today one for myself and the other for my GD, we had a good day of Celebrating Birthdays)


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dishwasher on full time after cleaning up all that baking.
Happy Birthday Ann.
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Enough Cakes, Thursday I bake a pineapple cake to take to a funeral but forgot to take it. For our Birthdays I bought one and my GD had a ice cream cake. 
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fruit cake. Sorry to throw in another cake.ha ha. 
G


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Grapes and Greens (no more cake!) - H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hand Mixer...I


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Instant Coffee ???????? - J


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Smoke alarm


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Toaster on fire. :-(
U


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Back to J 
JALAPENO POPPERS -- DH used to stuff them with tuna salad
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kelvinator refrigerator. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lemon Juice M

Happy Birthday Ann, I thought it was the 31st!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mouse in the kitchen..... N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nectarines O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

orang utang soup Happy birthday Ann


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pea soup Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Queer looking insect on the window. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Roses in vase on the windowsill - that's where the insect came from!!

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

squash it :sm15:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tapioca pudding - frogspawn U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

untidy underwear --drawer :sm01:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

oops got a senior moment again 
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Raisin and sultana

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Raisin and sultana bread
> 
> S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sultana and raisin cake


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tarragon herb pot U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

urban shrew bake
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Venetian Slice W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

watermelon surprise


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

XYZ :sm25: now 

Artichokes B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

baked beans C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Chopped cabbage D


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Delightfully Decorated Desserts - E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

exclusive chicken escalopes


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fried fillets G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Garlic Flakes...H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Haddock fishcakes
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Haddock I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

iced coffee


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jam on Scones...K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kitchen table L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ladle ...M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

making marmalade


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nigella Lawson (Chef)


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Overhead light fixtures - P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pasty..Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Unset jelly Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yellow Belly Fish...Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zest of lemon A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Applesauce..B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Bechamel sauce C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

cock- a- leeky soup
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Devils on Horseback..E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

elephants entrails stuffing


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fudge topping ...G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gravy boat H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

gorgeous gateau


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Gravy - H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hot dog 
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm giving my eyes a rest now, see you all tomorrow x


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ice Cream..J


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Jars - K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Knitted Dish Clothes


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Lazy Susan - M


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Marzipan
N


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Nutritious Nuts - O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Orville Redenbacker's Popcorn


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Peanut Butter...Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Peanut Butter...Q


Good to see you!

Quick Biscuit Mix

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ravioli. S


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Swiss steak


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tarragon U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Unwashed potatoes. V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very sweet jelly W


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Window over the sink - XYZ


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Aspic jelly B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Beef oxo.
C


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Cookbooks - D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Date scones.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eating lunch F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Funnel Cake Mix 

G


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Garbage disposal - H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hash -corned beef I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ice Milk


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jelly and custard K


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

knockwurst sausage
L


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Licorice - M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mother's Apron...N


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

New dishes! - O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oval Bowls..P


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Pumpkin Pie - Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Question hubby, why did you leave crumbs everywhere ??
R


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Red Roses on the windowsill - S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Salisbury Steak and A Baked Potato 

T


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Tureen of Tomato soup - U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Uninvited ants. V


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Vegetable soup
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Watermelon. XYZ or A


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

XXXX Australian lager
YZ or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Aubergines. B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Beans C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh here we are again, I thought the kitchen was---

CLOSED -- :sm01: 
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dinner time so kitchen is open as usual. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eventually go on strike F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fast for a while. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good for your figure H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Fire up and lets get frying then
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Help!


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Icing the cake J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jans jam jar


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Reggie runs riot T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tie him to the tea-urn
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Unload dishwasher V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

very carefully


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Watch out for the sharp knives.
X


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

xcrutiating pain


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You had better get to the doctor. Z


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz I've passed out :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Andys apple pie
B


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Boston Cream Pie - C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Better take a break from the kitchen - it's getting dangerous now!!! 

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Chicken goujons and salad & mayo or salad cream.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dates in cakes - I hate it!!

E


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

French Fries - G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Grated cheese & carrots
H


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Invitation to dinner - J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Joans cooking, I'm ready
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kitchen is not my province in this hot weather!! We''ll go out somewhere for a meal. How about fish and chips by the sea?

L


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Kiwi fruit - L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lovely, that'll suit me :sm02: :sm24: 
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Me too!

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now I'm peckish, time for lunch , see you later


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Quesadillas With Cheese


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Risotto with mushrooms S


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

SOS pads - T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

tea towel


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lemon meringue M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Moose Munch Popcorn

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nasty washing up O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Orange Juice..P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pineapple upside down pudding
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quails eggs R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

roly poly pudding
S


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Saucepans - T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tea service


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Empty cupboard F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Fetch food


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Go to supermarket H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Heap up the trolley
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

In the cupboards it goes J


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Jumbo Prawns - K


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

kettle - electric
L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Lemons and Limes 

M


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Marble counters - N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nut brittle toffees, hidden in the pantry.

O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Orangeade In A Pitcher


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Plums waiting to be poached.
Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Quiche Lorraine 

R


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Revereware cookware - S


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Succotash -- corn and beans
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tender baby peas. U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

untidy Ursula--washer upper
A or R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Vine fruits W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wagging tails of the pets. XY or Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zucchini A


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Albacore Tuna - B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Banana custard D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Date & walnut cake (Joans fave ) :sm15: :sm25:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eeek - give me coffee and walnut please! :sm11: F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

fresh coffee and choc cake for me please


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Greedy girls in the kitchen H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Hummus and Chips 

I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Internal door J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jersey milk rice pudding
K


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Kellogg’s breakfast cereals - L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lovely little lemon cakes
M


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Muffins - N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nut loaf


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oven bakes P


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Pfaltzgraff - Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

CherylH said:


> Pfaltzgraff - Q


What on earth is that?

Quart jug R


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

joanmary1 said:


> What on earth is that?
> 
> Quart jug R


It's a brand of stoneware dishes. It was too good of a word to not use ????


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Ramekins - S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Silk Soy Milk 

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Toaster U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Unique Kitchen Tools 

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Victory V gums -- for soothing sore throat after shouting at scullery maids :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

When did you get scullery maids Jan? XYZ or A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Xavier Soup

Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Years ago Joan :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Zillions & zillions of years ago :sm16: :sm15:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Affordable Housekeeper...B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Balloons for a party 

C


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Coffee and Chocolate Cake - D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Day for dieting. Kitchen closed.
E


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Escarole
F


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Fenugreek - G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Green Spinach With Mushrooms


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

High chair.
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Iced buns J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jammy dodger


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kedgeree For breakfast L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

lean ham ,eggs & chips
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Marmalade on toast N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nut sundae. O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Olive oil M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Mustard and Ketchup 

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Naperies O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Olive oil M


 After O is P

Parsnip


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> After O is P
> 
> Parsnip


I don't know my alphabet Ann!!! :sm12: :sm09: I'll try harder.

Quince jelly R


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Radish Roses - S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Salad tongs T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Steak Kabobs 

T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

tripe and onions U


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Upside down pineapple cake
V


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Vase of flowers on the table - W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

boring knit said:


> tripe and onions U


What is your tripe like? I had here, it is known very well in the Belgian area of WI. (sausage stuff with cabbage).


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

CherylH said:


> Vase of flowers on the table - W


Watermelon..X, Y, Z or A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Xacuti Chicken Dish


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yellow corn on the cob. Z


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Zest, lemon


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Angel Food Candy..B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Blackened Fish 

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Cotton Candy...D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Devils on horseback.
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Ethnic Foods 

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Frothy coffee.
G


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Gelato


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hot X buns.
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ice lollies in the freezer J


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Jambalaya - K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kelloggs cornflakes L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Lazy Suzy on the table 

M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Make something easy - it's hot today! M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mashed Cauliflower..


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

nachos and cheese yum


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Onion chutney P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Peanut Brittle...Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quorn.
R


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Raisin bread
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Semmel Knoedel..T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Table and chairs


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Under table drawer https://foter.com/dining-table-with-drawers


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Vinaigrette - W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Water Pitcher..X, Y, Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A matching dinner set.

B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Bacon (Quorn of course) C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Crêpes Suzanne.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Double yolked-egg E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

escargo in garlic sauce F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Flaming grill G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Golden chips.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hot baked potatoes I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Idaho potato.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jelly and trifle K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jelly Sweet Roll along with my coffee this morning. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kitchen towels L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lazy Susan..M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Marzipan for the cake N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

New Gas Stove...O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Old fashioned Coffee Grinder

P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pink icing Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quick Meal..R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Radiator not needed this weather S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sink full of dirty dishes :sm25:


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Towel for drying dishes 

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Utensils all Clean..V


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

V-8 juice
W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Wishbone Dressing For Salad

X Y Z 

or A


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Artichoke Spinach Dip


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Boneless kippers.
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cod fillets D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Devonshire tea.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Egg and cress sandwiches F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

French freezer. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Goats Cheese -Lovely H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hot chocolate.
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Instant mash - do you remember that? J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Juice. Yes, I never liked it though, tasted like cardboard.
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kelloggs cornflakes L 

Instant mash never tasted right!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lemons & Limes.
M


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

marmite muffins


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nobbys nuts.
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Orange juice P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Peanuts & Pecans.
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

question--- is the kitchen game finished? I haven't heard for days.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

No it's still going have you "unwatched it"

Radishes S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Strawberries and cream.
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Teacakes U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sardines on toast


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> sardines on toast


Don't forget this one is alphabetical Jan, :sm11:

Unilever - they seem make all sorts of things these days!

V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Valentine Cut-out Cookies..W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Warburtons bread XYZ or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Alphabites in tomato sauce
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Baked beans C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

crumpets dripping in butter


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dinner Time? Baked Beans and Crumpets my mouth is watering. 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eating well F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

frangipane filling


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Full Meal...G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gluttons...H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

grilled greek chicken
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hummus..I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

happy hoovering


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I scream we get on the right letter :sm23: 

I scream for Ice Cream..J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Highland spring water I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

jelly bean jam


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitchen Kindness..L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

incy wincy spider in the pantry


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

laundrey lesson


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mother's recipes mistakes...N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Normas nice nectarine trifle


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Lunch with friends


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Normas nice nectarine trifle


Orange Juice with a little night cap. P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pina colada punch


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quick Breads


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Raised Bran Cereal 

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sink with Spray Faucet..T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Time Magazine 

U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Time Magazine 

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Universal Appliance..V


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Vine-ripened tomatoes
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Water filter. XY o Z


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

zilch zucchini for a pie


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Apples instead.
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Be'gorra you are right :sm02:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cunning dog pinching the steak.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dratted dastardly dog
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eek, now he’s run off with the sausages. 
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Flippin' ekk, now we'll have to visit the butcher again.
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Going green in the kitchen 

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ham with Bone...I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Indian take-away


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jerky..K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kelloggs special K 
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Life Cereal...M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

mueslie and yogurt, or leave to soak in milk to soften.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nuts and Honey


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Overeaten time to leave the kitchen 
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Put your feet up and pretend to be thinking of next meal :sm02: 
Q


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

quick get that doughnut down ya.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Red velvet cake 

S


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Salami and Cheese Sandwich
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tea to wash down the salami & cheese sandwich and that red velvet cake. 
U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Useful Kitchen Tools 

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Vibrating food processor.
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Waiting for dinner
XYor Z or :sm25:


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

mouli-bebe


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Another useful gadget-- mouli-bebe, to shove at the back of the cupboard :sm15:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Broccoli soup.
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

cauliflower cheese


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dustpan & Brush to clean up the mess.
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

each & everyone to 'elp


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

flippin fed up of cooking


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Going to get takeaway and then put my feet up. 
H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Hot Cakes With Syrup


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ice cream cone to follow.
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

jam tart with custard


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

did you take a look at my meat pie on todays thread? E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

boring knit said:


> did you take a look at my meat pie on todays thread? E


eee ba gum -- NO ?
F


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Food for comfort (easy on the slice size though)


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good to be back!!!! H 

Spent 11 hours in hospital A & E yesterday for DH.


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

I used it all the time when the kids were babies and recently found one to give to a relative whose child has a stenosed oesophagus


Glenlady said:


> Another useful gadget-- mouli-bebe, to shove at the back of the cupboard :sm15:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> Good to be back!!!! H
> 
> Spent 11 hours in hospital A & E yesterday for DH.


Oh Joan, is DH ok now? What a day for you both.

Hope everythings hunky dory


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Oh Joan, is DH ok now? What a day for you both.
> 
> Hope everythings hunky dory


Well he is ok at the moment, but has to go back the hosp tomorrow and Thursday and has a nurse coming here next week.

I hope all continues well now!!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

jelly & jaffa cakes
k


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

King Sized Cereal 

L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lemon Meringue Pie N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nippy Night


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

terrible temperature in kitchen


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

useless dead automatic can opener
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Vegetable Pizza..W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Windows all steamed up.
XY or ZA


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Good to be back!!!! H
> 
> Spent 11 hours in hospital A & E yesterday for DH.


Hi Joan, I wondered where you were. Sorry to hear about Dave, hope everything goes well with his further hospital appointments. X


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Zero temperature in Freezer
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Afternoon tea on the table.
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

bar-b-q'd bacon & sausage


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

can't cook for a toffee-flee


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

do the dishes then :sm02: 
E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

easy in the dishwasher


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

remember Rinso?
S


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

super easy recipes
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tea Leaves 

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Umbrella next to the kitchen door.
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

vermicelli cheese bake


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Watermelon.
XYZ or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ZEBO grate cleaner for the scullery maid :sm19: :sm23:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Aluminium pans need a clean too.
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

buff 'em with a Brillo
D


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Do use black leading or you'll scratch it E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Electric power cut


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Flipping internet playing up.
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Gas ,use gas 
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Haven’t got gas, only electric. :-(
I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Ice Trays 

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jam jars with flowers.
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kilner jars full of fruity delights
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Licking-good 
M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Milk Cartons


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

soda syphon


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

It is N 

Noodles and Gravy 

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Onions & liver


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pork Loin with cherry sauce.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

quickly put a few things in the wok R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Roasted Radishes


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Soup and Salad 

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Toasted Croutons


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Uncle George getting in the way
V


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

very nice pie W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

winkles and whelks for tea


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

xtra xpress


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yoga Class Treats 

Z or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Aga cooker
B


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

blustering barnacles over l00 pages


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Catered Cooking 

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Devil Food Cake.....E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Escargots, but none for me.
F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Goatmilk Cheese 

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hot soapy water in the sink.
I


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Icy treats - popsicles
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Juicy mangoes.
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Krikey kobber 100 pages :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lots of kitchen talk eh ?
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Mercy me , Murdock (butler) moaned


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

No Nibblers..O


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

no bananas


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

orange chicken delight 
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Poppy Seed Kolaches...Q


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

quick ways with pasta


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ameretto aroma


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

bacon butty


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

yeast yogurt bread


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

dollop of mustard please


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

exceptional eels and eggplant


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

terrific turnips


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

spuds & spinach soup


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

F-

Fish and Chips 

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Garden Salad


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

dollops of cream. On top of my Devon cream tea scones


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

boring knit said:


> dollops of cream. On top of my Devon cream tea scones


cream first in Devon -- then jam?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

everybody loves Devon cream teas
F


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Farrow - hot cereal
G


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Farrow - hot cereal
G


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> cream first in Devon -- then jam?


True, True but I come from Middlesex. also I am on the Cornwall borders.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Great big bowl of cheesy chips (not since I had my gallstones)


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Hot Oatmeal 

I


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Insinkerator - garbage disposal
K


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Insinkerator - garbage disposal
K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kit Kats On The Cake

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Leek and potato soup.
M


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Marshmallow topping on Chocolate Ice Cream
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nutspread on toast.
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

boring knit said:


> True, True but I come from Middlesex. also I am on the Cornwall borders.


he he, you have the best of both worlds, jam on top or cream on top, either way both de-eeelish.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pea-nut butter & Marmite


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quaint teapot with cosy.
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Real lace tablecloth and china crockery-- in case Queenie visits :sm09:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Smoked salmon sarnies too, don’t forget to take off the crusts. 

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tut -tut, as if I'd forget,I'll keep the gin handy too with cut glass glasses of course.I think her Mag. is fond of cuke sandwiches with crusts cut off as well.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Understanding poshness, I like that Jan. 
v


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very posh that's like wot we woz brung hup you know.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Was you brung up in the same neck of the woods as me. That 's the kind of phrase I would use. X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wozzit reely like that inth oldern days Miss ?
XYZ or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

X -- I fort you woz blowing me a kiss :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Xeedingly good cakes. By the way if you wants posh you needs to come round ere.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Y, wot y’a got ?
Z


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes you are right, posh in Devon , they eat their cream teas without smacking their lips :sm02: 

Z or A


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Ah don't come from these parts original like. I comes down from Twickenham. We were all brung up Posh there B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

But thems in Twikkers are all posh 
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cutlery not fingers.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Damask napkins
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eek, don’t wipe grease on them.
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

For show only, lick yer fingers.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Good onya. I was hoping you would say that.
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Heye nose me manners 
I


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Inky the octopus type


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jan fancies some ice-cream
K


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Kill for a choc ice


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Love lollies
M


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

maybe a magnum


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Neighbor’s Sugar To Barrow 

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

out of luck mate, used it all in Queenies Earl Grey tea


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Pot of coffee sounds good


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quickly pour me a big one please
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Raspberryade S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

shot of G&T for medicinal purposes for the cook- me :sm02:
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Teetotaller me! 

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ure a good girl


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very good - not keen on the taste or smell of anything strong!

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Wellies outside kitchen door
X


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

xeptionally good home made bread


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yellow yolks in the eggs

Z


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

zuccinni coming out my earholes.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Aspirin to take after large dinner 

B


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

beating butter


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cake - making?

D


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

dough dredging E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eating the results

F


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

fat belly - oh no!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh yes, greedy girl :sm01:


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

laughing but not a joke


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Mace - Nutmeg-Derived Spice


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nutmeg 

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Overdoing the dessert.
P


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Pasta with Smoked Salmon
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quick defrosted dinner in front of the tv.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

really satisfying-- then have a little shut eye zzzzzz
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Self-saucing pud for when you wake up.
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Up you get & wash up
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U wish V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Veras gone on strike
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

What a shame XYZ or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes, she wants less hours


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zealous A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Afternoon cuppa.
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Bun to go with it C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

biscuits & buns


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

coconut tart 
D


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

dunkin digestives


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

eclaires & more eclaires
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fairy cakes G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Gerts making lunch-- back later


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

hurry up back for afternoon tes


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I hope it's scones, cream &jam
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Joan would like some too! K


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Kale crisps? S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

salted or plain :sm02:


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

No only a drop of olive oil.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Learn something new every day-- had never heard of them
M


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

mmmm yummy fresh from the garden


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nettle wine ( for the cook)


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

On the lash again Jan?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

P****d as a newt again :sm16: :sm15:
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> P****d as a newt again :sm16: :sm15:
> Q


Question-- hope I haven't disgraced myself :sm13:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Royal icing on wedding cake
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Spanish Rice With Chicken


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Toasted cheese & tomato sandwich


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Unfilled tummies
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Veal & ham pork-pie with chutney, that should fill tummies 
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Vanilla Wafers...W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Windmill Cookies...X,Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

watercress soup


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra helping of the watercress soup..Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

xy :sm25: 
Apple strudel
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Baked Alaska..C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Crackers and cheese.
D


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Daiquiri
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eton mess.
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

filo pastry parcels


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gingerbread.
H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Hot Cross Buns In The Oven


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Icing on hot cross buns...J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jacobs crackers with goats cheese K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kid Friendly Snacks 

L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lemon curd M


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

mince pies...........S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nectarines for dessert O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

onions and fried liver with mash & onion gravy 
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Plum pudding Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quaker oats and honey
R


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

rock cakes


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

simnel sponge


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Turnip, carrots and parsnip in the vegetable rack.

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Universal Appliances...V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Vacuum in the corner W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Window sill with kitchen trinkets...X or Z or A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Abernethy biscuits B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

British Tea and Scones 

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Carrot Cupcakes..D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dainties for afternoon tea E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Elderberry Muffins ..F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Finger food G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Golden Top Biscuits...H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hot cross buns with a nice cuppa fresh coffee


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Ice Pack In The Freezer


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jam roly poly with custard


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Knuchen
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lettuce salad for Supper after having all those sweets for afternoon snack
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mushroom soup.
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Noodles ...O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Odd shaped carrots.
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Odd shaped carrots.
> P


Parsnips (the carrots weren't parsnips, never had them)


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Queer shaped potatoes too.
R


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Scalloped Corn
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tasty tit-bits from cooks pantry
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Unwashed fruit.
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

very dodgy
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wash those germs away.
XYZ


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

xyz :sm25: 

A


Ambitious Annie
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Baguette (salad) for lunch M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

marmite on toast for my lunch,followed by homemade cake & coffee


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Coca cola D


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

dollop of damson jam


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eggs and bacon.
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

fried bread , mushrooms and tomatoes


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good stuff, that suits me! H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ham and pineapple.
I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Ice Bucket 

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

jellied eels and gravy


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kettle...L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

lumpy gravy


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Milk in Cereal...N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nutty nutflakes with honey & milk


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oatibix flakes... good for breakfast.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Banana loaf spread with butter


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Peanut butter on toast Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

quite nice with nutella added, tastes like choc coated peanuts


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Really! Never tried Nutella S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Spread in victoria sponge sandwiched together, or on fairy cakes
T


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Tidbits of raw pie dough (of course it was made with lard)
U


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

vienesse whirls


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Western Steaks On The a Grill

X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra large choc chip muffins.
Y


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Yogurt - low fat
Z or A


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Yogurt - low fat
Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zucchini slice.
A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Arthurs apricot & apple jam
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Birthday cake - with a zillion candles these days C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Choking on all the smoke.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Doughnuts.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Éclairs.
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fruity Buns - toasted with butter G


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Granary bread H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hash browns.
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm ready for lunch,call the cook :sm02: :sm15:


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Jeannie's just made sausage rolls. yum .....K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ice cream - not my favourite unless it's mint, choc chip!!

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just bring them sausage rolls to meeeeee
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lunch was early today - two hospital appts this afternoon!!!

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My thoughts will be with you both. x Well we'll all be with you.
N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Rotten hospital appointments. Good luck.


New nut cracker. ......O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oblong chopping block.
P 
Will be thinking about you too Joan.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

pretty porcelain jug


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quaint kettle sitting on top of the wood stove.
R


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Red food colouring


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Red food colouring......S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Stewing steak in the oven.
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tiny Spoons For Afternoon Tea 

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'Uzbands dinner sounds good, save some for us please


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

very nice, I,ll be round with Jan W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Watermelon..X


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Apple And Pear tart


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Blackberry and apple jelly C 

Thanks for your thoughts Girls! DH has another appt on Monday.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Chinese chicken take-away, gives cook a rest from cooking


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

dried peas


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Savings stamps( green shield) for new saucepan
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Elderberry Wine F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Fruit Bowl 

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

grapefruit


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Helping Hands
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ice cubes for the punch.
J


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Junk Food (snacks)
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kids loving ' em


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Like them myself sometimes M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Mmmm me too, especially with a bag of cheese n onion crisps and cheese sandwich
O or H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Naughty!! but nice

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh but what a treat
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pounds round the middle! 

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Question is-- Do we care ? :sm02: :sm15: 
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Really not bothered now! 

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sure we don't, we're contented :sm02:
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Trim waist has gone... 

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Under garments over stretched now. 
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very comfy big drawers :sm02: :sm02: 
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Waterproof too. 
XYZ


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Xtra xtra helpings of pudding
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yogurt for desert Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Apple baked in the oven.
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Baked apple stuffed with sultanas C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Custard on top.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dollop of cream as well perhaps? 

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Eggs For Baking Cakes 

F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fudge in the fridge G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Gammon,egg & chips


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hazelnuts in the Muesli 

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

iron and ironing board


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Joan doesn't do ironing!! 

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ken does mine.. but who is Ken :sm02: :sm02: ?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Like to know who Ken is? 

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My 'magination :sm04:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice to know O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

onion & cheese crisps


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Potatoes mashed Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

questions for quiz-- when we go to the pub


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rhubarb crumble S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

shrimps & seaweed sauce


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Every e-mail L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

look lively


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Marjorie's Egg Noodles
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice clean tea towels.
O


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Orange Jello Jigglers
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Peanut butter for a quick sandwich

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

queer looking quinoa


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Radicchio for the salad 

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

salad dressing


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tomatoes for the salad

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Uncle Uriah is coming for tea


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very good for you is Salad

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Warburtons bread n butter goes well with it.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xtra butter on toasted Warburtons Seeded batch. 

YZ or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes, very yummie


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ambrosia creamed rice .... Horrid I don't like it. :sm25: 

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

But I do
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cream cheese D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Delicious on date loaf :sm02:


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Edible paper ...lovely on Auntie Betty's coconut pyramids.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Fancy cakes to go with aunties pyramids
G


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

great platefulls of sticky buns. yum


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hekky thump , we'll be as fat as old Joe Riley
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Icing is good too! 

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jelly & ice cream for tea


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kippers and custard L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lard & liver


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Melon balls N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

New bread and butter & marmalade


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Onion soup P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Popping out for grand daughters b/day meal see you tomorrow, have fun x


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Pureed Peas
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quivering jelly on a plate...wibble wobble. 
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

rhubarb relish with crackers and stilton


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Special K for breakfast. Get rid of the wobbly spare tyre.
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Too late, lets have a fry up


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Upside pineapple cake too.
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very nice - Upsidedown pineapple cake


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Well thank you, I baked it myself.
XYZ


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You clever girl, save us some


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

And any other delicacies B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Bake some buns
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cakes see very popular D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Date and walnut :sm15: :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Egg custard tart F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Full English breakfast


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good lining for the tum! 

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hearty breakfast for a good start to the day.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Ice Cream Cake
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jam butties.
K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

K-cups to make coffee or tea


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Lemongrass
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mud cake.
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Noras nut loaf


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oatmeal biscuits P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pease pudding & saveloy


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quince jelly R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ravioli on toast


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Ravioli on toast


Never tried that - have you?

Spaghetti on toast

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Toasted crumpets dripping with real butter
and yes Joan have tried ravioli on toast, quite nice for a change from beans, cheese, or spag.
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Uncooked vegetarian bacon V Tasty!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Victory V gums (remember them ?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Water crackers and tasty cheese.
XYZ


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

young crunchy beans.......A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Apple and blackcurrant jelly B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

blackberry & apple pie with lashings of cream/custard or ice-cream, Very slimming :sm15: :sm16: :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> blackberry & apple pie with lashings of cream/custard or ice-cream, Very slimming :sm15: :sm16: :sm02:


Custard and cream, very slimming - maybe not. :sm09: :sm11: :sm11:

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't dare I mean-- care :sm02:
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eat what you want - too old to care now!!

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Fit as a fiddle & I eat what I fancy, got this far --- :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Go for it girl... H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Huge Cookies 

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ironing is irksome


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

If it needs ironing I don't buy it!!!

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Join the club Joan


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep it neatly folded L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Likewise, and lay it flat.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Me too! N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

No need to make more work .
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ok we're agreed there! :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Perhaps we did when we were younger, no easy-care fabrics.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Question —- do you people ever sleep? lol Still following!

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I used to enjoy ironing when I was younger. In the summer I'd take the ironing board out onto the patio and put the iron an extension lead.

Quaint eh!! 

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

reversing rapidly


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

BonnieP said:


> Question -- do you people ever sleep? lol Still following!
> 
> R


Hi Bonnie, pleased to hear you have joined the crazy gang-- and yes, we do sleep. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

rushing round cooking dinner


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Swiss Steak in the oven
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Judy M said:


> Swiss Steak in the oven
> T


T-bone for me :sm02:


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Under the sink you will find the cleaning supplies 

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Veggies need peeling.
W


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Wallet - empty


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra work to fill it up again.
Y


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

yesterday's leftovers
Z or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Zippidee doodah, let the dogs have left overs, we'll have fish n chips.
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

And mushy peas.
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Bah gum of course
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cornflakes.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

darning Dads socks


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Everyday Essentials for the kitchen 

F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Everyday Essentials for the kitchen 

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Frying pan, fish forks, firelighters, French maid all in the kitchen


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Grapes ready for desert garnish 

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hoping for a treat from cook
I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Iced Tea


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jelly & ice-cream


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kellogg’s Cereals


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lazy Day Today, we are having minute steaks, cooked beets and cucumber salad for Supper. 

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Langoustine with peas & mayo


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Marmalade on toast


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

New word for me "Langoustine"

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

orders only


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

petite pois


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

quarter cup
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Roast beef & all the veg, mash potatoes & yorkshire pudding, gravy ,horseradish sauce.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Stew...T


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Toasting croutons
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Underripe tomatoes.
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Victors vineyard


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wine, wine and more wine.
XYZ


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes,yes,
Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zzzzzing after too much plonk.
A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Alka seltzer for you Ada.
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Baked cakes will help.
C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Cupcakes with frosting 

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Date & walnut cake :sm02:


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

escargot recipe
F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Fast Food


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Generous Servings
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hot pot.
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Iron, ironing board,I'm not doing it. Let the maid :sm02:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jan, can I borrow your maid please ?
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kitchen maid, or just the skivvy ? Both come at a price,mates rates of course :sm02:
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Like them both please - I'm shattered! 

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Make a cuppa and put your feet up, maid will be round later :sm02:
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice to have even a housekeeper, I wish I could find one in my area. 

O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Overworked - that's what we are! P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Poor old pensioners :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quite - still we don't have to work for anyone - whatever work we do is on our own terms!!! :sm11: :sm02: :sm11: :sm02:

R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Really Rich Desserts 

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

soft sorbet


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tapioca and Jam U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Uncle Bens rice
V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Vanilla Wafers


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

warm waffles with maple syrup 
X


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

X-tra newspaper
Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yellow Summer Squash...Z or A


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Zabaglione - custard
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Asparagus fern on the windowsill.
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Bens banana bread
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Carols canned corn.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Daves Dads date loaf


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

(O)xo vegetable variety Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Erics eager for a cuppa


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Funny five minutes I thought we were on X G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got to admit we all make gaffe
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Heinz tomato soup I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I spy a spider in the house
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Joan run's for the hills K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Knock it out but don't kill it, I prefer spiders to mice


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Love mice as long as they are not loose in the kitchen M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Mouse droppings in the kitchen :sm25: :sm01:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nasty - The cat keeps them away O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Offer cat some fish
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Puss cat's Felix in the kitchen Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Question is.. where's Quentin?He promised cook some quince gin


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rascal that Quentin S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sack him, cooks upset
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tomatoes In The Salad


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

River of water as sink overflows.
S


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Soap Suds everywhere
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Uncle Ben’s Rice 

V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Vermicelli Pasta (Little Worms)
W


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome Wagon brought dinner.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Young corn on the cob.
Z or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Another awful argument as Aggie attacked the Aga-- (it wasn't her turn to clean it ) :sm02:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Behave yourself Aggie and don’t take it out on the Aga. Go on strike again. 
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Connie came calling with cherries
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Delivery from Sainsburys tomorrow E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Empty the box Joan and make something nice for dinner
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Empty the box Joan and make something nice for dinner
> F


Fun choosing what to cook G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Groan at the idea,get a bag of fish n chips :sm01:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Haddock and chips - sounds good. I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm hungry now just thinking about that, I much prefer haddock to cod, might you have some mushy peas and a pickled onion or two ?
J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Just checking in —- you go ladies!!

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kitchen help always required-- any offers BonnieP ?
:sm02: 
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ladle hanging on the wall M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Mable moaning about Malcolm again


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

New dishwasher after Malcolm broke Mabel’s.
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh dear - what goings on!! P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Potatoes simmering and Mabel crying


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Question staff and find out what's going on! R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Running Late for Dinner...S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Spuds boiled dry, scullery maid sent out for ready meals


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tomorrow is another day - give staff a good talking to! U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Understanding about being on Time
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very good rule W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Wait, what will go wrong if they all walk out?
XYZ take your pick or go to 
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A pain keeping staff under control B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Bettys batter is best, and she's better at beating eggs for the boss.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Can't you keep her and get a new skivvy D


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Day old bread
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eat it, or let them eat cake :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Fresh squeezed orange juice
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Goat Cheese With Crackers And Fruit 

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ham & Cheese Sandwiches
I


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

hibachi grilling steaks
I


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Ice Cold Dr. Pepper
J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Keep going ladies, lots of fun!

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Larder full of empty brandy bottles. Medicinal or cooking ? Who’s the suspect ?
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Mable, she's the secret drinker even if she insists she uses it for cooking and putting it in the cake for Christmas
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Not good give her the sack O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh no!she shares it with me when you've all gone to bed :sm02: :sm15:
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

P###ed as a newt.
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite, thats why we can't sack Mable
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Righto Mabel stays S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sherry under lock and key.
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Teetotaller from now on!! U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Uplifting news.
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very good news W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

We’ll have to have a party to celebrate. Keep the booze locked up though.
X-A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Another (hic) brandy for me (hic )
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bad girl, the booze is banned.
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Check drinks cabinet D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Done that and hid the key in my apron pocket
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Excellent - now don't lose that key F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Frying eggs & bacon sausage & mushrooms for George
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Going to get lunch now - see you later H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Haha , me too, I've got visitors coming soon.
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I’m trying to find something decent to watch on tv. Saturday night and lousy programs.
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just the same here Sue, stupid reality shows,murder, not to mention films with sex scenes (as if it's just been invented :sm16: ) I like quiz shows or wild life progs.
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep going girls - modern Tv is rubbish. I like quizzes best!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Love quizzes and word games
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

My current favourite is The Chase N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

s-Nap, I think Bradley is a brilliant presenter, love it when he starts laughing uncontrollably
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh yes, I agree - I love it when he gets the giggles!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm11: P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Penny pinch


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Hash Browns With Eggs And Bacon

I


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

'Burnt' .. hopefully I will have set the timer. )


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Icecream in the freezer J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jelly & ice-cream


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kippers -all those bones! L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lets leave them


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Make do with smoked salmon N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Never turn down smoke salmon, Yummy
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

oven chips & sausage& egg for Mable
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pass the Oven Chips & Sausage and skip the Egg
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quiche lorraine and ham


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rhubarb and custard S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

MMmm,my favourite, or rhubarb crumble & custard
spotted dick and custard
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Treacle tart, manchester tart and gypsy tart, all from school days U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U & I both remember, and I liked them.
V


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Vegetable Oil
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Water melon salad soaked in apricot brandy


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra vinegar on the chips.
Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yeast Rolls With Butter And Jelly


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zucchini, roasted.
A


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Arugula salad
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Buttered bread & butter
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Coffee and a biscuit D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Digestive for me and 'proper' coffee

Joan , did you watch that obnoxious oaf Clarkson last night. He is so darn rude and sarcastic, he tried to make that first young man look a fool and criticized his clothes, I like the programme, but despise HIM .(rant over ) :sm02: 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Digestive for me and 'proper' coffee
> 
> Joan , did you watch that obnoxious oaf Clarkson last night. He is so darn rude and sarcastic, he tried to make that first young man look a fool and criticized his clothes, I like the programme, but despise HIM .(rant over ) :sm02:
> E


No I didn't - sounds like a good miss!!

Even decaffeinated coffee and ginger biscuits is good! F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fruit flan.
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Feel like having a coffee right now, I've got a slice of Victoria sponge left what I made in the week, so needs eating,I've got another in the oven :sm02: 

-- and yes it was a good miss for you not seeing J.C
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ginger H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ham salad today too hot to cook
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Instant noodles.
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

just the job :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ketchup for a fry up - not today though L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lets have lettuce & all that goes with it, including mayo or salad cream


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Must be something easy - too hot for cooking N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

nothing cooked, just tinned salmon & salad
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Orange juice - good for hot weather P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Pink Dishes For The Table


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

pint of cold beer for cooks D.H.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quart for the thirsty. :sm09: :sm09: :sm11: R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Rolled Oats For Baking

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Salad sandwich T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

toasted teacake and jam& butter


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Unbung the sink when it's blocked V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very un-nice job


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Weetabix for breakfast? XYZ or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra fruit on Oatmeal...Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yogurt On Top of The Oatmeal


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zilch extra fruit - just muesli A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Applesauce on top of Oatmeal Pancakes...B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Beware bumble bees


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Custard Pie with a sprinkling of nutmeg and cinnamon
Cat Crossing
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dropped the dinner service-- now what ?
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Eggs Decorated For Easter 

F


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Funnel Cakes from the Fair


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grape Wine..H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Honey & banana cake


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Icing on the cake J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jalapeno peppers stuffed with cheese
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kitchen towels for any spills L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lovely lentil soup
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mandarin jelly on toast N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nuts and nibbles.
O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

OMG —- you ladies are still going strong! lol

P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pickled onions Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quails eggs on toast


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Roasted chestnuts S

Never tried quails eggs.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sugared almonds
I've never had quails eggs either
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Teapot U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Uncle Teds marrow


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Vegetables from the garden W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Western Steaks and Potatoes


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

stollen cake and a cup of tea


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Apple turnover and custard B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

bread n butter pudding & custard


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Custard seems popular! :sm11: 

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

dairy thick cream is good too 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Extra thick cream on Christmas Pud F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Feeling hungry, salmon salad for my dinner right now, and plum crumble & ice-cream for afters see you later
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good dinner Salmon - we'll have it tomorrow H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hope you enjoy as I did.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Irish Potato Candy
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jelly Belly Beans
K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Legumes


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Monkey Cake


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

New potatoes with mint and butter.
O


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Orange soda
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pot pourri, to take away the smell of Daves cigar, he always smoked one when delivering veg's, and cook invited him in for a cuppa.
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quaich for the Scots R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rumblethumps, more for the Scots, wouldn't mind trying some


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Soda water.
T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

tepid tapas


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ugly fruit.
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Veronicas vermicelli with chicken and mixed veg.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Will try Rumbledethumps somewhen - I like vegetarian haggis neeps and tatties, can only buy it in Scotland usually. Once saw it locally around Burns night!!!

XYZ or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Almond & apricot tart with lashings of fresh cream


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Bath buns cut through the centre, toasted then buttered 

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

crumpets dripping with butter-- I like marmite on mine


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Deviled Eggs On A Platter


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> crumpets dripping with butter-- I like marmite on mine


Yes, lovely..... :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:

Drinks - nice and cool E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Emmantel cheese on the cheese board with crackers


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Flour for the pastry G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Great British bake-off


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ham and eggs I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ians Irish stew


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jars of preserves K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kelloggs & Kit-Kat for Kens packed lunch
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lemon curd M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Madera cake with lemon curd filling


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Raisin Nut Bread
S


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Raisin Nut Bread
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Toast with Vegemite, an Aussie favourite.
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Up-side Down Cake with Pineapple


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

viscous molasses
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

water melon diced in apricot brandy & a dollop of ice-cream, make a big pot full so everybody helps themselves --hic! :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Alcohol cupboard B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Brandy balloon.
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

cold chicken salad followed with ice-cream


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Diced vegetables E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eating everything except hot stew


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fun trying anything that doesn't need the OVEN G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Grill


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hash Browns, I need the oven for making those.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Grilled haloumi salad


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Harvest Hash with Poached Egg


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

In the microwave - Mushroom stroganoff J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just stir fry & chicken noodles
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitchen Clean-up
L


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

large danish please


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mother's Surprise Supper that no one will eat. 
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nattering over the washing up O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ovaltine then off to bed
P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Peanuts And Popcorn


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Quince jelly
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Red Cherries 

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Strawberries with Ice Cream


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Truffles 

U


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

U-No Bar (candy?)
V


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Vanilla beans


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wriggly caterpillar found in the lettuce.
XYZ


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

zebra stripped apron
A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Bettys brownies
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Carols custard tarts.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ednas emu burgers


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Freddy's fry-up G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glass of lucozade after eating too much food.
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hiccups for being piggy :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I like Lucozade but can't drink now as it contains Aspartame! (I'm allergic)

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Joan & Jans jam tarts


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kitchen utensils L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Liver & onions


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mustard salt and pepper N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

nutricious noodles and Chinese chicken balls


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ovaltine for bedtime P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

porridge for breakfast with honey
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quandong R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rhubarb crumble & custard


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stir fry T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Toast with Peanut Butter(what I had for breakfast this morning)
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ugli Fruit V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Viennese whirls


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Winter squash
XYZ or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yam stew
Z
:sm25: 
A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Zwieback Bread 

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

apron hanging on a hook in the kitchen
B


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Banana stand on the counter - no bananas
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Call grocer, bring bananas and while he's at it bring beans
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dear oh dear, NO bananas ? Shop elsewhere.
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'Eaven 'elp us, now what to do? Needed bananas for pudding.
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Find some quick - panic stations G


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Go girl to lidl they always have nice nanas. H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Haven't time to shop, have to make do with Kelloggs honey nut crunch & yogurt
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good I will try that 

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hope you like
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I like them both but I've never tried them together!!!

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

jacket potatoes with baked beans & grated cheese followed with spotted dick & custard


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Knife and fork ready, that sounds good

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lovely old fashioned grub :sm01:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

My Grandmother used make a lovely light spotted dick! N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nearly my lunch time, wish I'd got a dish of spotted dick, see you later
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ok enjoy!

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

pickle on bread n cheese & nice cup of tea.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quick and easy R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

stilton on Ryvita


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Prawns and Crackerbread 

Q


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

quite a big packet of maltesers please


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rather good - are you sharing? S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Samples Please but I don't know about the dick
T


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Taster's Choice Coffee
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U have any cream or sugar with the coffee? 
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Samples Please but I don't know about the dick
> T


Spotted Dick

https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/2686661/spotted-dick

Victoria sponge W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well done Joan for explaining the spotted dick to grandmann, I'll have Walls choc ice-cream please.
xyz?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Spotted Dick
> 
> https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/2686661/spotted-dick
> 
> Victoria sponge W


Maybe, I will try it. I couldn't help remembering when the butcher talked me into buying cow's tongue. After I had it all cooked my son came home from school 
and said whose "Dick" is this. After that comment no one in the household touch it. I ended up giving it away to someone who liked cow's tongue.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Well done Joan for explaining the spotted dick to grandmann, I'll have Walls choc ice-cream please.
> xyz?


I think I will have the choc ice-cream in fact that's what I will have this evening a scoop of ice cream with my meds. 
X-tra large strawberries sliced on my vanilla ice cream.

Y, Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yoghurt with kiwi fruit and fresh pear, topped with cinnamon. That’s my breakfast today.
Z or A


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Zabaglione - Italian custard
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Allspice.
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bed time snack for me (ice cream)
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Chicken Satay. Tonight’s dinner.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Devilled donkeys dongles & mash, followed by fresh strawbs & ice-cream,for dinner tonight, maybe a G n Tonic or two :sm15: :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A bowl of Muesli with sultanas added for me!!

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Bread n butter pudding


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Green and Blacks Dark mint chocolate E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hold the devilled donkeys dongles. I’ll just have the strawberries and ice cream.
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I've no idea what "devilled donkeys dongles" are - but I would like a little mint choc chip ice cream


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just thought I'd make a dish up for a laugh
Jelly and ice-cream
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Just thought I'd make a dish up for a laugh
> Jelly and ice-cream
> K


I googled it and got some very rude replies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:sm14: :sm14: :sm16:

Kippers - filleted L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lardy cake & a nice cuppa fresh coffee


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Marmite on toast and Coffee N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice new frying pan, I don't have a lot of fried food, but my old one was getting a bit/lot tired.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Old pans don't cook so well do they?

P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Pizza With All of The Toppings 

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Queen of puddings, quite delicious
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Raisin bread.
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

steamed treacle pudding


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Scottish shortbread T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tempting torture


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Emerald earrings S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Was U 

Unique Kitchen 

V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

sandj said:


> Was U
> 
> Unique Kitchen
> 
> V


Sorry - senior moment, I was playing a diiferent game! :sm16: :sm16: :sm11:

Victoria sponge cake W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Willy Wonka chocolate for Charlie
X Y or Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yorkshire pudding Z or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Alphabites on toast & a shandy


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Bournville drinking chocolate C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

cooling cakes for tea.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Double yolked eggs E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Éclair
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Frosting for the cake G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grater … grating chocolate on frosting
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Have a slice I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Icing on top of cake..J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just going out for dinner- see you later
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitchen stays clean when we eat out

L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lemon meringue M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Meringue just perfect not even running!
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice - are you sharing? 

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh yes, I'm sharing with my family, chinese take away, mmm yum
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Place mats 

Q


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

quit making me jealous Glenlady haven't had a take away in 12 years. live in the middle of nowhere......R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really sorry about that, we are lucky there's a few close by us.
S


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Spam and Eggs
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tasty Chinese last Saturday, plus we had left-overs to take home. 
U


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Upper pie crust is burnt
V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Valentine’s Day Candy 

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Warm potato cakes with butter.
XYZ


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Zester
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Aromatic herbs B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Basil, love the smell.
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Coriander - lovely too! D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Don’t like the taste though, reminds me of dish detergent.
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Everybody to mine for Sunday roast lunch-- one of you can bring afters :sm23: If only :sm24: 
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fun that would be - if only!!

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Gosh , but we can dream can't we?
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

High hopes keep us going 

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

It would be such fun, and what tales we could tell over a cuppa, & the laughs
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jan we could tell some right tales I bet!!

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Keep going all day, with the maid bringing us refreshments :sm02:
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Laugh a minute :sm09: :sm09: :sm11: 

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Might need Tenna ladys :sm16: 
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nine packets in the drawer O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh dear, thats an awful lot of laughs
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Plenty of spares 

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quietly now, lets be sensible !
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rounders after school 

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sneaky Sandra


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Trouble in class 

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

unruly Unwin stealing cake
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very naughty 

W

Got to go now and gets some lunch - see you later!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Will do


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

(O)xo for nice vegetarian hot drink!

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

prune puree for keeping you regular
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quick run......

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

rapidly running
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Should be Ok 

T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tofu Type Dishes 

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

upside down pineapple cake
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Um bongo 

V


----------



## trisha2 (Oct 11, 2012)

frittata


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

veal escalope (but no way would I eat veal)


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

We haven't eaten any meat for about 30+ years, but do eat fish or anything vegetarian! 

XYZ or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Am off to my family for a BBQ see you later
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

BBQs are fun - enjoy yourself

C


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Carrot and Pineapple Slaw
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dandelion Wine along with the meal
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Elderberry wine as well.
F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

grandmann said:


> Dandelion Wine along with the meal
> E


Energy plus, keep going ladies!

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fruit basket for dessert.
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Green Grapes
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Horlicks at bedtime.
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I've just had brekky,now giving out duties for the servants, must tell Aggie the front step needs scrubbing


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

James the butler is awaiting your orders Ma’am.
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kick him out, he's always nicking biscuits.
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Looks good in his uniform though.
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Mmm, you are right, maybe I'll keep him on,and give him extra goodies.[ meaning biscuits ]!
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Naughty, naughty! O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh but Joan, he is rather dishy, so well give him another chance, he's worth a packet of Hob-nobs. 
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Perhaps you'll have to give him another chance!!!! 

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Question is, will he still want to work for us ?
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Racy fella A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Anybody available to make apple crumble ,cooks gone on strike


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bacon butties on the menu today.
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Carrot cup cakes D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dark chocolate cookies.
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

endless energy in those cookies


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Figgy rolls G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ginger nuts


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hobnobs I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

joanmary1 said:


> Hobnobs I


I can't believe you ladies are still going!! lol

J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Juice and jelly K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

BonnieP said:


> I can't believe you ladies are still going!! lol
> 
> J


Neither can I but we're having so much fun :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Knitting instead of getting meals ready
L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Glenlady said:


> Neither can I but we're having so much fun :sm02: :sm02:


Looks like it! Carry on! lol

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Making mince-pies for Christmas
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nine Apple Pies in the Freezer
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oat milk in the fridge P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pea Porridge in the Pot
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quern R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Red Hot Sauce
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rissotto Bolognese E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Rissotto Bolognese E


Next word starts with "S"


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oops! Senior moment......

Spun sugar T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

joanmary1 said:


> Oops! Senior moment......
> 
> Spun sugar T


Try not to confuse me ladies! lol

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U are Right On! 
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very easy to do!! 

W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Wooden Spoon


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra Large Garbage Bags

Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yeast for the bread 

Z or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Zip zip doodah


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ambrosia rice Yuk!!


B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Bread pudding not to be compared with bread n butter puding


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Carrot Muffins..D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dandelion & burdock, a nice drink for the cook


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Elderberry Wine for me, please
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Finest brandy for me please, for medicinal purposes you understand :sm23: :sm15: :sm02:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Guinness I thought cured all :sm11:


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Herring 
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ice used to keep the herring cold along with the other fish. 
J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Jack Fruit


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitchen Help
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lots of lovely lemons.
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Many Marshmallows were used for the camp fire. 
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nachos.
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Onion & cheese pasties with Olives pickles


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Piquant pickles Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

quite quaint kitchen ware, could be Wedgewood
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Royal Doulton dinner service S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

silver service 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eaten everything F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

For goodness sake , now we have to send Freda shopping, and you know how slow she is, always has to stop for a coffee.
G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Glenlady said:


> For goodness sake , now we have to send Freda shopping, and you know how slow she is, always has to stop for a coffee.
> G


Geez, I hope Freda doesn't take too long!
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Half eaten goodies when Freda finally arrives with the shopping.
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I wanted that eclair!!!

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Joan, sorry you lost out on the Eclair. You know we shouldn’t have trusted Freda with the shopping.
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep tighter a rein on the shopping next time!!! L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Lemon Meringue Pie


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice dinner tonight O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Olives sliced on my pizza, I prefer black 
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Poached smoked salmon, mashed potato and cauliflower.

I prefer green olives stuffed with pimento, Ann.

Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quiet and still in the kitchen, where is everybody? 
R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

grandmann said:


> Quiet and still in the kitchen, where is everybody?
> R


Resting! lol

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Strawberries And Yogurt On Granola


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Strawberries And Yogurt On Granola


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stir everyone up....it's too quiet!


T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Turn up the music, that'll stir 'em up, and when Freda hears the kettle whistling for a cup of tea she'll wake up,and nick the last custard cream.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U, will have to keep all goodies under lock and key, Jan!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very true Joan
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

We must be firm with these staff members 

XYZ or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes we must put locks on the larder doors 
Z or A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zone for cooking, not helping yourselves

A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Apple Mulled Cider 

B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Bananas Foster
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

chickens in the kitchen


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Doughnuts for tomorrow E 

Night night sleep tight!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Night night, sleep tight x


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Enoki Mushrooms
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Frying pan that has sizzling bacon in it. 
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Grits With Cheese On Top


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hash Browns with Cheese on Top instead of the Grits :sm17:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I like hash browns but haven’t tried grits. What are they ?
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> I like hash browns but haven't tried grits. What are they ?
> J


Grits is boiled cornmeal served with a pad of butter. WI is a Upper Midwest State usually it's not a known breakfast food. I had Grits when I was visiting the Southern States. 
I just didn't care for them I will stay with my oatmeal.

Jam or Jelly on Toast for Breakfast. 
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Grits is boiled cornmeal served with a pad of butter. WI is a Upper Midwest State usually it's not a known breakfast food. I had Grits when I was visiting the Southern States.
> I just didn't care for them I will stay with my oatmeal.
> 
> Jam or Jelly on Toast for Breakfast.
> K


I remember Granny in the Beverly Hillbillies used to make them. I love that show. We still watch it.

Kellogg's Special K

L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Liver and onions! Yuck!

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

BonnieP said:


> Liver and onions! Yuck!
> 
> M


My daughter will only eat my liver & onions. I cut the liver in bite size pieces and make a gravy. I then stir the liver & the onions into the gravy.

N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

No, I can’t stand l & o. I give your daughter credit.

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Onions I must hide, I usually grate them because my hubby doesn't like them. I can't cook without onions.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Plums, love ‘em and they are in season!

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quarter chicken and chips.
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

rib eye steak & all the trimmings--- not for me though, I prefer chicken breast


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Same here, I’m a chook breast girl. 
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks for taking over again ladies! lol

U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U are welcome, BonnieP 

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Vermicelli.
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Waffles & maple syrup, with Winnies homemade wine


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra cheese on mashed potatoes.
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yellow mustard Z or A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Zaxby’s a local fast food 

A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Almas apricot tarts, Aggies apple crumble, all ready for this evenings feast- Don't tell Freda she's so greedy.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Best send her out on a fools errand Jan! 

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Close all the windows and doors to keep her out.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't worry, she's off out with Greg the gardener, she's always fancied his big marrows so she might be in for a treat
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Eggshells


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

For keeping slugs off Gregs garden
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Green Beans


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Harriots hand made choux buns

I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Ice In The Bucket


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jolly japes this evening K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kissing, cuddling and a bit of slap & tickle in the pantry
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Let 'em get on with it and have fun.

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Malcs always mucking about
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nagging won't help - let them loose ! 


O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

On my way, no mucking about in our kitchen
P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Put the clean dishes away.

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quarrelling whose job it is to put those pots away
R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Reach for the top shelf.

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Spaghetti Dinner


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tortellini U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

up & under


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Velveeta (processed cheese) Yuck!!!
vichyssoise (soup)
W


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Wild Mushroom Soup
XYZ or A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Xalapa Punch


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Yoplait Yogurt

Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zep to clean the kitchen floor
A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Allen’s Apple Juice

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Back Door leads into Kitchen
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cellar full of wine.
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Door is jammed, I need to get a hold of that homemade wine....


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eric the Gardner will use his big manly strength to open it for you.
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fast & Move-it where is Eric
G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Good gracious, I can’t find anybody!

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Have to get in the Cellar
I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I hope you don’t get lost down there, turn on the light!

J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Juggling boxes and whatever that's in my way. Time to clean out this basement. Darn, all I want is the Wine!


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Keep the wine for yourself or share with your friends?

L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Loaded Potato


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

BonnieP said:


> Keep the wine for yourself or share with your friends?
> 
> L


Many disappointed friends can't get the cellar door open. 
N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Mashed potatoes if you don’t like loaded.

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Noodles instead of Potatoes
O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Oreo cookies and milk to share!

P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Peach Pie


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quick Cook Oats for oatmeal.

R


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Raspberry tarts


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Soap for washing the dirty dishes.

T

Night, night!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

The morning is here , grandmann has found the wine the key was in her apron pocket.
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Usual problem - senior brain!! V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very likely, happens to us all
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Washing needs doing. XYZ or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes, a good windy day today to dry it


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A sunny day but no wind - can't peg out, bad back at the moment!!

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Bad backs are very painful
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Can't get rid of this...

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Do you have a heat pad, and can you take ibuprafen


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I already take a drug containing a pain killer plus a paracetamol prescribed by the Doctor so can't use any other creams or drugs!!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eck, poor Joan. Sounds like you need a massage.
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Finding it a nuisance for the last couple of weeks - it will probably sort itself out soon!! 

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Gotta live with these things and hope they just go away in their own time. Very annoying though
E or H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hoping it goes soon - before the damp and chilly weather.

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> The morning is here , grandmann has found the wine the key was in her apron pocket.
> U


 :sm09: Now I will have a Good Day!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I hope so too, cold & damp doesn't help

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Hoping it goes soon - before the damp and chilly weather.
> 
> I


Ice It, does that help 15 minutes on and 15 minutes without Ice.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Jerky snack


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Jersey cow milk


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

knit Kit 

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tea kettle 
U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Uber Is Coming!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Venting Fast because Uber is on it's way
W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Wok Used For Vegetables


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Xerox copy for recipe for making bread
Y


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Yay, it’s still going!

Z


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Zingers - cake snacks
A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Ahhhh......the next shift is here, carry on!

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bread making day today. 
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cake & buns making tomorrow, plenty of goodies for the weekend, but watch that Freda, she'll be taking some home for her fancy man.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Doughnuts hidden in the back of the larder E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ee bah gum , they'll be a reet treat (note the yorkshire saying
:sm16: )
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fun these regional accents - are you from Yorkshire Jan?

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Going to water my garden, rain is predicted, but unless it's a really heavy down pour it doesn't soak in does it.
No Joan not from Yorkshire, I'm born & bred in Leicester East midlands,& live in a village called Great Glen hence the avatar --Glenlady
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

How far are you from Enderby? My brother bought a new build there in the 1960s. He lives in France now


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'd say about 1/2 hour drive by car from me. Your brother wouldn't recognise it now, all built up and big shopping mall.
J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Juice For Breakfast


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Keep going ladies, really enjoying this!

L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Loving it we're having fun! M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Much more to come, we're loving it
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nachos - I don't think I've ever had them!

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Only tried them when we went out for a meal.. they're ok.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Plain honest food mainly - except no meat

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quality quail egg delight
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Risotto - mushroom for me S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Nachos - I don't think I've ever had them!
> 
> O


Supreme Nacho's with lots of Cheese and jalapeno peppers, Yummy

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Try them one day perhaps! 

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U will Love them Did you ever have corn chips? Need the chips to make Nachos


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very lacking - never had corn chips either!!

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

We have potato crisps with our cheese & onion cobs/rolls


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Xi Xu Brand Snacks


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Yogi Bear Magnet on the Fridge
Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zesting the lemon to make a nice lemony cake.
A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Angel Food Cake and Strawberries with whipped cream
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Black Forest gateaux, hidden at the back of the fridge.
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Chocolate Milk
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Damper, fresh out of the oven
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Damper, fresh out of the oven
> E


Elderberry Jam (Is Damper like Bread? I never heard of it before)
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Damper is an Australian favourite, popular on Australia Day. It’s basically Self raising flour, butter and milk then baked in the oven.
Drovers and swagmen would bake it in their campfire.
Heavier than bread but delicious with butter and syrup or nice to have with soup.

Flour for the damper.
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good old fashioned gammon & eggs for brekky & proper coffee
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Have mushrooms, eggs and fried bread for special breakfast.

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I will have my usual fruit and yoghurt.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Joan's breakfast was really muesli! I was just dreaming.....

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kelloggs all bran for me to keep me going :sm02: But I do have fry ups for treats using low cal spray oil


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Looks like we're trying to be healthy - I add Bran flakes.

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My downfall is choc & biscuits, I have a very sweet tooth--- and afraid it shows , but as the kids say -- 'am I bovvered'' :sm02: :sm02:
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nuts, macadamias are my favourite.
O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh, you ladies are amazing, Carry on, still following!

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh, mine too, honey roasted cashews are another fave.
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Perhaps I'd be better if I didn't have Hypoglycemia (Low blood sugar) so I have eat some sugar daily - Mint/Dark chocolate is my favourite.

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quaver crisps with a cheese 'n onion crusty cob, washed down with a bitter shandy !


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Really sounds good Jan,

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Salty Potato Chips


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tasty treats are always good!

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Uncle Bens rice--, saves cooking time
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very good - have you ever tried the plain one with evap. milk and a little sugar?
We used to make it for a quick dessert on caravan holidays in the 70s

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Whole Wheat Bread is not my favorite, I prefer a white crusty bread or Rye. 
X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A farmhouse seeded batch best for me

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> A farmhouse seeded batch best for me
> 
> B


Bread with a seeded batch I like to but it's expensive. I never make my own bread. 
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Carols cross eyed canary is not allowed in the kitchen,


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Devil he is, that little canary
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Even the cook is scared of that little bird,and needed brandy several times a day.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Fun, fun, fun!!

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grapes, nice frozen.
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Have you any Frozen Grapes or Cherries? Yummy


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I love frozen grapes, yummy!!

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I have to leave you it's past my bed time, keep up the good work girls.Nighty night from across the pond X
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jalapeno peppers are good frozen but usually I put them in my Chili


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just a bit expensive now as we have to get them imported from the US. They are lovely and sweet and BIG though.
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitchen Clean-up, Oh No there is that canary flying around.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Keep this thread going!! Nighty, night!

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Late hour players are now playing until we see Bonnie and Jan in the morning. 
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Morning here in Australia, we are going to the local market soon.
N


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Nutmeg for the eggnog and/or pumpkin pie filling
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Over-easy eggs, I can't tolerate eggs any more except if I bake with them. I used to love eggs in the morning for breakfast. 
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pies in the oven I made two Pineapple Cream Cheese Pies. Another thing I shouldn't be eating because the pies have whole milk in the recipe. I will be bringing them to a Picnic tomorrow.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Quick As A Microwave 

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Robust and hearty stew.
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

So good morning ,here we are up and ready, It's a nice fresh sunny morning here, a touch of Autumn in the air and I love it. I'm making pineapple upside down cake in the micro today
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tempting thought. Yummy cake.
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> So good morning ,here we are up and ready, It's a nice fresh sunny morning here, a touch of Autumn in the air and I love it. I'm making pineapple upside down cake in the micro today
> T


U seem to have the same weather as us "down Sarf" It's 9C outside, we'll soon be needing the heating on - lovely and cosy not too hot. Have a good day!

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Uncle Uberto's favourite, he eats it all in one serving, greedy g*t
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very greedy - teach him some manners!! 

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very true Joan, it suits me chilly though
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Very true Joan, it suits me chilly though
> W


We're getting our replies ahead of each other Joan :sm02: 
X


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

X marks the spot
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

We're about the same Jan, at least we can wrap to suit the chilly/cold.

XYZ or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Afghans/blankets at the ready, mines at the end of the sofa. :sm24:
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Bags of hand knit woolly socks at the ready!!

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cooking nice warming meals
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't like the damp - so hope for dry winter!!

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Afghans/blankets at the ready, mines at the end of the sofa. :sm24:
> B


I'm working on a huge c2c blanket at the moment, it keeps my knees lovely and warm now it's turned cooler, a bit much in that hot weather though :sm02:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Evenings by the fire (I have a wood burning stove as well as central heating) it's handy for if I don't want to turn the heating on--- saves a bit of gas too .
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Can only manage small things now - socks, dolls clothes, key ring fobs Etc . I'm thinking of attempting a shawlette though!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Flap jacks.
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> Can only manage small things now - socks, dolls clothes, key ring fobs Etc . I'm thinking of attempting a shawlette though!


Yes go for it, a shawlette would be lovely and warm.When I'm not working on the blanket I'm knitting a cardi for my 2nd g.grandee,due end of next month


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ginger cookies and flap jacks-- don't forget hot chocolate or coffee


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Honey waffles also.
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Have ginger biscuits from Sainsburys - lovely


I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Iced finger buns too.
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I've tried them, bloomin' lovely
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jam and cream swiss roll too!

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

knitted knickers-- keep the cold out :sm02: Cook always swears by them, but don't stand near her when she's near the fire!!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Loose ‘ lastic....hope not.
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

maid Marions drawers are always hanging loose.
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

No No O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh boy, glad you ladies are back!

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pleased to see you too, isn't it fun ?
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quickie in the pantry.
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Randy Reg is already in there waiting for Freda :sm15: 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Queueing for fun....... 

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tea towels, tablecloths and napkins, all need to go in the washer.
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Under the worktops need dusting 

V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very lively conversation today ladies, keep it up!

W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

We will BonnieP we enjoy being daft!!!

XYZ or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes BonnieP it keeps us out of mischief--- glad your'e enjoying it with us.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Apple pie and custard B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Baked apple stuffed with sultanas or raisins-- with thick cream


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cream should be nice and thick D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

don't skimp on it either, never mind the calories
Dinner this evening with my son & his family
E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Everybody needs to meet and have a big party! lol

F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

BonnieP said:


> Everybody needs to meet and have a big party! lol
> 
> F


Fine BonnieP - you arrange it and we'll all come!!


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Good gracious, where would we meet?

H


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Heavenly Hash - rice, fruit, whipped cream 
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I suggest we all meet here and bring your favourite dish, mine will be roast chook with all the trimmings with sherry trifle to follow
J


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Jelly Roll - raspberry jam filling
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Knapsack full of goodies.
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lots of veggie bits 

M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Missed you ladies, happy to see you back!

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

nectarines and all kinds of fruit
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Orange juice and sparkling Spring water 

P


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

pineapple upside down cake ( a large portion please) Q


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

pineapple upside down cake ( a large portion please) Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quaich for drinking 

R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Really cold Root Beer, yummy!

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

smoked salmon
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Tons of fresh tomatoes and other veggies from the garden! Yay!

U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U have the right idea 

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

very tasty, is the party ready yet, who is doing the cooking
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Where are we meeting - is it at your address, or are we hiring a room?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

X marks the spot Joan--- we'd better meet in the kitchen -- as in kitchen and cooking word game , if that's ok with everybody ?
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yup that sounds fine Jan!

Z


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Zucchini Lemon Loaf, lots of huge zucchini this year!

A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Aubergine 

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Bake some crusty bread ready for the cheese board
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cakes galore - bring your favourites 

D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Dole Pineapple Juice


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Egg Fried Rice
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

fish 'n chips & mushy peas with pickled onions


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Grapes black or white 

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hobgoblin real ale,{ my sons favourite}
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ians inbox is full 

X or L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Les loves Lindas lasagna
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mom's Meatloaf for Supper
N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Night shift is here! lol

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Open the door to the food delivery man. Whoopee stock up the kitchen.
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Postman is bringing the mail to the kitchen, I wonder what happen he always leaves it in the mailbox. 
Q


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Quencher - Lemon
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sponge cake with strawberries and fresh cream.
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

To the night shift,-- jolly good work, next time you visit bring hot dogs please,I'll supply the relish
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Understood Ma’am.
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very good m'lady, Freda's not bringing anything, she said we don't pay her enough
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

We'll sort something out later - groceries being delivered between 1 and 2pm

XYZ or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

And get Freda to put it all away, she's very lazy.
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> And get Freda to put it all away, she's very lazy.
> B


Be a good idea - get her to shift her bulk!

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Can't really trust her, she might eat all the sticky buns and nick some for her fancy man, but she's got to earn her corn,we might have to replace her.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Do watch her - put up a hidden camera and see what she does!

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eric will sort it 
F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Fudge might be nice for a change, get Freda to make it!

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good idea, but is she capable, and will she save us some.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Have her job put up for a replacement!!

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I have, Ida is being interviewed today
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jobs aren't easy to find these days

K


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Keep searching, someone suitable will be found.

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keep her well away from Eric’s knackwurst sausage.
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Let her loose there & theres no telling what'll happen
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Might get his knackwurst nibbled.
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now that could be painful,-- nay dangerous :sm16: :sm15: 
L or S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh dear what a carry on!! 

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Perhaps nobody will come to our gathering , too much funny business going on :sm23: :sm16:
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Phone PC Plod and ask for protection.
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Question, is it safe to let PC Plod in the kitchen
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Risky, I must admit. He likes a bit of knackwurst too.
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sgt, Nikkam's a bit partial as well, but he's a mate of Freda !!


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Should ask PC Plod to bring reinforcements

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Too late, some-ones eaten all the evidence
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U are in the ***** now then!

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very well, let us off and you can have all the food
W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

What did I miss, anything interesting?

XYZ or A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

All sorts has been going on BonnieP

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Back is turn...who knows what will happen.
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Calm reigns now I hope 

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Devils Food Cake setting on the counter, what temptation!


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eat it while you can!

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Frosting all over Freda's mouth. She can't hide the evidence. 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Going to be into real trouble that Freda!

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Have to excuse Freda, she doesn't have much fun
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I guess you are right 

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just have to humour her 
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep her sweet 

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lets let her stay in the kitchen, she's a willing worker when she's not eating all the biscuits.
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Maybe you can give her own biscuit box N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now my dinner is ready, back later, and yes Freda can have her own bikky tin


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

OMG, better keep an eye on Freda, give her an inch, she will take a mile!

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Perhaps Eric will take her for a pic-nic, then while she's out we can re-arrange the pantry
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quick then and show her the new system on her return

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Roast chicken and all the trimmings for dinner, and salmon salad for Joan.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Salmon Salad for Ann also, sounds delicious!
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks Jan that sounds lovely!!

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Under the table the kitty was licking up the salmon scraps. 
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very naughty kitty 

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

We aim to please, Ann & Joan. Cook always looks after her guests, and when she's cleared away she sits back with a large G & T.
X Y or Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra tips was given to the host and the cook.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes they've worked hard
Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zipping Along those two. 
A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Always happy to oblige
B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Baked potato with lots of butter!

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Beat as Hell, the cook needs a break. 
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Cook is taking well deserved break.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Day off for her tomorrow, Fredas in charge!!
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

You are very good hostess Jan, here's to the next time 

Z or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ah, thanks for that Joan, I do my best :sm02: 
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Bless you!

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Colin caught some crabs, so they could be on the menu tomorrow
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dinner with Crabs count me in (I mean crabs that are to be eaten Not People )
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Extra good crab - count me in!

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Favourite of mine is Yarmouth freshly caught crab sandwiches,
Off to bed now, night night all sweet dreams x


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Golly gosh, hope Colin found some oysters too. 
H


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Ho crackers
I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I’m still trying to find Freda!

J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jumbo Shrimp that is sauteed sounds good to me along with the crabs and oysters.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Kohlrabi means 'cabbage turnip'
L


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Laundry detergent
M


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Laundry detergent
M


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Milk toast
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Naughty Freda has been at it again. She stuffed her apron pockets with seafood and is trying to temp PC Plod in the larder. Something fishy going on in there.
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh no!! not again, that girl has sex on the brain, P.C Plod needs to be careful when she's in charge of the crabs
P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Put Freda out to pasture, is it time?

Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Question to ponder 

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ready meals only from now on for Freda
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Saltine Crackers


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Time for a cup of tea.

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Unicorn ornament Eric won at the fair for Freda


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very nice - hope she likes it.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well cooks hid it cos it was hideous, she wasn't having it in her kitchen


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xciting stuff ... what's next?

YZ or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Zither playing Xena
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Apple a day....

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bananas anyone?
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cherries - black ones if possible 

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dianas dumplings & Daves spotted dick and custard ( for our overseas gamers, spotted dick is a steamed suet and currant pudding)
https://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/spotteddickandcustar_87835


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eclairs are needed 

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Fair enough, I'll put them on the shopping list
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good, I fancy a nice eclair!


H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Have to wait Joan, wouldn't mind one myself, I'll make do with a scone with jam & thick cream today
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I'll have a savoury biscuit ~~

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jolly good choice, will you spread some St Agur on it.?
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep some in the fridge !!

L


----------



## grammypeg (Nov 29, 2011)

Egg slicer


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Regulo on the cooker-- do they have them these days ? :sm02:
S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

So much happening in this kitchen! lol

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Think everyones in a panic, the queen might come for tea :sm02: 
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U think the queen is visiting??

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very likely, I've washed the Royal Dalton tea service just in case
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Well everything should be perfect!

XYZ or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

All will be fine
B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Be on the lookout—- Freda is missing, anyone seen her?

C


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

carrot and lime jello salad served with a dab of mayonnaise


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Donuts For The Queen ????


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Everything turned out nice for Queenies visit. She is coming again next week.
F


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Fresh Peach Pie
G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Golden corn on the cob.

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Honey on porridge.
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I hope Queenie doesn't allow Phil to join her if she does make another visit, he is so rude and might upset our cook
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Just make it clear who is allowed, Jan.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keep rude people out.
L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Love the kitchen conversation.

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Mostly staff & a few chosen friends are allowed. We might open the gardens at the week end to raise money for more chocolate and refreshments (gin) for cook. Queenie won't be coming after all, she has more pressing engagements like walking the corgis and stopping off at Mc Donalds.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

No to any riff raff! 

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Of course, we only want respectable people
P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Please check the guest list closely --- who is in charge of the list?

Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Private events only.

Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Dianas dumplings & Daves spotted dick and custard ( for our overseas gamers, spotted dick is a steamed suet and currant pudding)
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/spotteddickandcustar_87835


Thanks Jan for the link. I would never known what spotted dick and custard was without looking it up. Did you ever have it? The picture looks mouth-watering!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Question,--when do we open the gardens, how much do we charge for admission
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Queen might have a replacement, at this time we don't know who that could be.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

grandmann said:


> Thanks Jan for the link. I would never known what spotted dick and custard was without looking it up. Did you ever have it? The picture looks mouth-watering!


Yes we had it quite often, and I think you'd like it.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Roses are in bloom that's a great idea to open the gardens. 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sure thing, gardens can be very pretty now - before the winter takes over

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tea-roses are my favorite
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Too late here in UK, most flowers are over. We could sell the friut off the trees, apples, pears, plums and blackberries are plentiful too, we will put it to the vote.
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U the one to do it Jan, give it a go!

V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Vote came back and Jan is our Chairman for the Fruit Stands.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well , I'm flattered girls, and I'll do my best, we must keep a look out for Freda though, we can't trust her to be on the gate, she's a bit light fingered as we all know. Joan can be in charge of the fruit stall, Ann can direct the cars to the car park behind the greenhouses, and Eric can offer to wash cars for £5, decide among the rest what stall you want to be in charge of. We could have a craft stall ?
X, Y or Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

You seem to have it covered, can I have a chair to sit on in between customers please? I vote Sue for the craft stall.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

All settled then, Sue for the craft stall.
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Be a good event - can't wait.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Chair will be needed by Ann her Arthritis is still bothering her. Can we trust Freda and Eric to direct the parking? 
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't worry there will be chairs for stall holders, Freda & Eric will not be handling money, I've put them in the kitchen washing up.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everything sounds like it's under control
F


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Franks -- Frankly I'm wondering what happened to Kitchen and Cooking Words
G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Good times happening in the kitchen.

H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Hawaiian Bread


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ice Cream anyone? 
J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Ice Box Cookies

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just the ticket. I’ll be in charge of the craft stall. I think I may knit a few Willy warmers to start with. Maybe Queenie will want one for her Phil, a nice tartan one perhaps.
Send your bits of old yarn care of me but nothing too scratchy please.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Having read a comment about kitchen & cooking words, do you think we should get back to them ?
Actually I'm having fun and a good laugh at our antics-- but what do you others think?
LOL I've got a few bits of scrubby yarn left over from dish cloths, I'll send them for your willy warmers, I'm sure Phil would like one made of that, give his crotch a good scratch

:sm02: 
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm enjoying the way things are!

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jolly good Joan, we like a good chuckle don't we, I'll throw in a kitchen word
Jam jar :sm02: :sm02: 
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kitchen kilner 

L

I started the game so we can do what we like!! :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lengths. Need measurements for the Willy warmers. Get your tape measures out girls.
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> Kitchen kilner
> 
> L
> 
> I started the game so we can do what we like!! :sm11: :sm11:


Good on you Joan,it's a good game too
L 
Lid on loaf tin
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

M-- make one size fits all :sm02: :sm04: :sm15: 
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Need some elastic then.
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oven cleaner 
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Need some elastic then.
> O


Make some small - some men can't judge size!


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Oven cleaner
> P


Pickled onions

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Questionable Quorn
R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Ready for the big get together.

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rashers made by Quorn in the freezer. I haven't tried this make before - I usually get Sainsburys but they seem to have stopped.

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Saucepans at the ready, gather round for some more fun. We can still be daft by adding a kitchen word. Freda's found the biscuits and gone to find Eric,she's hoping for a ride in his sidecar, his motor bike is his pride & joy


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tomato sauce 

U

Biscuits need a padlock!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U have hit the nail on the head, lock away the biscuits, and bring out the new 
V-vegetable peeler 
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wafers the pink ones!

XYZ or A

Hope you have the booze under lock and key!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes my dear, the booze is locked away and the key is in my APRON pocket--- (note apron is in caps, cos it's a kitchen word) -- me being sarcastic :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm15:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Batter for toad in the hole!

C

Seems a though you are gaining control.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cheese omelette & new--- Colander
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dishcloth, do you knit your own?

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Enamel dish
Yes I knit my own and daughter in laws dish cloths, can't beat 'em
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Enamel dish
> Yes I knit my own and daughter in laws dish cloths, can't beat 'em
> F


Face flannels - knit our own from mercerised cotton, my husband won't use anything else. I also crochet body powder puffs.

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

GRILL PAN,---- I'm having a lovely fluffy cheese omelette for my tea tonight, Freda collected the eggs.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Having it easy - Fish Pie

Must go and get on with it. Enjoy your omelette

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I will thankyou, and I have some nice fresh crusty bread to go with it, enjoy your fish pie -- another of my faves, had it last night.
JAY CLOTHS 
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ketchup


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Looking for something to munch on, any ideas ladies?

M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Marshmallows perhaps

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice cashew nuts
O


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Ovaltine
P


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Pumpkin Seeds roasted
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quaker oats 

R


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Quinine Tonic Water
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

salted peanuts


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Rocky Road Ice Cream
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Trifle with sherry & strawberries in a cut glass bowl


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U have fun, I'm off now night night, sleep tight.

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very soon I'll be off too, sleep well, Nighty night


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Warm toasted wraps with turkey and salad.
XYZ


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Xacuti - curry dish from India


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Young peas and new potatoes.
Z


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Zucchini Onion Pie

A


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Pot roast


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Apple Crumble

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Beef burger.
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cucumber and salmon sangers (has to be tinned red sockeye salmon )
The new kitchen maid called Megan

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Double cream 

M

Lets hope the new maid is good!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Escaping from the hot kitchen with a nice glass of whatever.
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fried food in moderation

G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Great, I went to bed, woke up and Freda’s gone? Good luck Megan!

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Get the GRILL going, much healthier-- but I do like a good fry up :sm24: 
By the way, the takings from the open garden day went missing!! Freda & Eric have also disappeared so I think we know where the money has gone :sm02: :sm02: 
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hash browns

Good luck with Megan


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I think Megan will be a good worker-- we shall see.
Iron skillet pan
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jelly mould 

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Devils those two Freda and Eric where are they and the money we made from Garden Day.....
E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Escape To The Country —- watch for Freda and Eric to appear on the show! They are going to use the funds they stole for their hideaway!

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Freda & Eric split up, she's gone to her mothers , Erics gambled it all away
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good riddance perhaps, 

Grater for the cheese.

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hot plate on the new oven
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ironing board

J


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Jelly Jar 

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kedgeree & kippers


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lolly jar for occasional treats.
M


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Melon - your choice
N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nutshells


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Onions in batter.
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pistachio nuts S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quick and easy scones.
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Red accessories S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Stuffed peppers.
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tomato salad 

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Uncooked prawns, ready for the bbq.
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very nice - love prawns 

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Me too.
Warm apple pie and ice cream.
XYZ


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xtra helping of prawns please!

YZ


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You can have as many as you want.
Z


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes please, prawns for me.May I have crusty bread & butter too?Anybody heard how Megans getting on in the kitchen ?
Z or A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zucchini

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Asparagus spears.
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Bean salad (mixed beans)nice with ham & green salad
C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Chinese food

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't tempt me, I love chinese ,& indian, not to mention Italian, infact love all sorts, can't beat a good English roast though
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Egg and mediterranean quiche

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Fish, chips and mushy peas with a pickled onion


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Glad to see that you have returned.

H


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

BonnieP said:


> Glad to see that you have returned.
> 
> H


Homemade Hummus

I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Icing on the cakes 

J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Jams and jellies, especially homemade.

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kitchen bench full of ingredients for baking cakes.
L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Looking for the right recipe to use.

M


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Meatless Monday nights

N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

New York Strip Steak

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Over-Easy Eggs
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pavlova with lots of strawberries.
Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quick Cooking Rice

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Riceland Brown Rice is my favorite Brand. 
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Spicy Tacos


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Texas Toast and Tea

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Unsweetened Chocolate
V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Velveeta Cheese

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Water crackers and cheese.
XYZ


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Yorkshire Pudding

Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A big bowl of soup and a crusty bread roll.
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Breakfast muesli 

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cornflakes and coffee

Can I explain my absence-- I haven't been getting notifacation in my in-box, I have to go to previous posts from all of you to be able to reply, as I'm doing now. I don't know the answer to this problem ?

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Cornflakes and coffee
> 
> Can I explain my absence-- I haven't been getting notifacation in my in-box, I have to go to previous posts from all of you to be able to reply, as I'm doing now. I don't know the answer to this problem ?
> 
> D


Have you looked at your profile? I had that once and my profile had dropped some things, also check that posts are marked as "watch"

Daffodils on the windowsill

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eggs in egg cups.
F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Glenlady said:


> Cornflakes and coffee
> 
> Can I explain my absence-- I haven't been getting notifacation in my in-box, I have to go to previous posts from all of you to be able to reply, as I'm doing now. I don't know the answer to this problem ?
> 
> D


Definitely check "My Profile" to make sure the two boxes have check marks and update your profile. My info disappeared late Saturday night/early Sunday morning. It seems to be working okay now. Good luck!


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Eggs in egg cups.
> F


Fish and chips

G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Gummi Bears

H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Haddock in breadcrumbs 

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> Have you looked at your profile? I had that once and my profile had dropped some things, also check that posts are marked as "watch"
> 
> Daffodils on the windowsill
> 
> E


Thankyou ladies, I 've done what you suggest, now I'll wait and see. x


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Egg chips & ham with tomato ketchup
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fruit flan.
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Grilled peppered mackerel
H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Hot Sauce

I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ice, too much in freezer - needs defrosting

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jans not happy :sm03: still not getting any in box notice from KP, tried all what you have suggested
k


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Glenlady said:


> Jans not happy :sm03: still not getting any in box notice from KP, tried all what you have suggested
> k


Keep checking "My Profile Jan. For some reason they keep "unchecking the two boxes".

Keep us posted, sorry it is happening to you.

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lamb Chops with mint sauce
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Haddock and chips.
I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Ice cubes for the drinks.

J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jelly Roll...K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Jack Fruits


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Krispy Kreme Donuts.

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Licking Good, donuts!
M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Munchies

N


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

New England Clam Chowder
O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Oreo Cookies

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Peanut butter on crackers.
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quinoa 

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rice pudding with the skin on top.
S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Sizzling Tomato Soup with crackers

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Semolina - much nicer!!

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tin of red salmon for Jan.
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Useful kitchen gadgets

S

I sent this link to Jan by PM which she received OK
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-627360-1.html


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U are so kind , I love red salmon-- AND I'M BACK !! I think --- fingers crossed
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very good Jan - fingers crossed now.

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Watercress sandwich.
XYZ


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zucchini and green beans 

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Almond milk.
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Buttermilk -- I like oat milk

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cauliflower cheese
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dishes ready for the next meal

E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Egg Salad sandwiches for lunch

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

For me yes please , love egg salad, don't forget mayo or salad cream
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Greens And Salad


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Ham and cheese on a nice crusty bun and homemade relish.

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ice cream sundae
J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Jams and jellies on fresh bread —- homemade of course!

K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good with salad cream

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

horseradish sauce with roast beef dinner
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ice Tea
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jam tart and custard, we do love custard
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Interesting mix is drained canned mackerel and horseradish sauce!

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just saying-- horseradish helps stop mackerel repeating
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Just saying-- horseradish helps stop mackerel repeating
> K


Kould well be right there Jan!!

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kettle Corn for a Snack
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Luscious fruit salad

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Melon Salad 
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

nutty nougat 
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

New bread and butter 

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> nutty nougat
> T


Toaster
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Round after round --love it
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I think we're getting a bit out of sinc :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ABC Kitchen & Cooking :sm06:


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Applesauce with cinnamon

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Brown Betty pudding
C


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Grout (you'd understand if you saw my sink)


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Corn on the cob with butter.

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dish drainer 

E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Extra old cheese and crackers

F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fine green beans S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Green mould —- yuck!

H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hash browns nice with eggs

I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Ice tea with lots of ice

J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jelly Beans 
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kilner jars full of yummy preserves
L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Lots of company coming!

M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Marmite for toast 

N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Noodles and sauce

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oven Baked Biscuits
P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Porridge on a chilly morning!

Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quaker oats for the porage

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Roll Oats 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Soup for lunch 

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tiny goldfish crackers to go with the soup. 
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Uncle Unwins coming for dinner bringing his family of seven, wife & 6 kids
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Veal Cutlets
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Waffle iron 
X


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Xanthan gum for gluten free guests

Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yikes, never heard of that :sm01: 
Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Z-Kolna Cheese Slices

A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Already for another interesting day! Good morning ladies!

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bacon butty for brekky.
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cheese and chives 

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Danish pastry.
E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Eggs, any way you like ‘em

F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Flan not a thing you hear of these days

G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Grapes

H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hot potatoes 

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I've been to Asda to stock the pantry with goodies--don't tell Freda :sm02: 
J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Juice —- all kinds

K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kebabs 

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

lovely lemons
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Marshmallows for BBQ

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

nuts and nibbles for starters
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Orange juice for the TTs

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

peach, pears and plums in the punch bowl
Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quench your thirst with a nice cold drink!

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really good advice. 
S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Sandwiches —- assorted for a platter

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tea Sandwiches 
Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Undercooked meat!

V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Vegetables from the Farmers Mkt. 
W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Wet rags that need washing!

XYZ or A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Abernethy biscuits

B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Beans and wieners

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Barm bun
C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Chicken Pot Pie

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

crackers & cheese 
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dressing for the salad 

D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Endive for the salad

F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Frisee lettuce for the salad

G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Garbanzo Beans

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Getting ready for visitors
H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Hurry up, I think I hear the visitors coming up the driveway.

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm ready, pity it's my bed time though. I shall see them in the morning and make them a nice cooked breakfast :sm02: 
J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Jasmine Rice

K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

King Size Paper Towels 

L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Lazy Freda, where is she?

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My guess she's still in bed, and don't ask where Eric is!!
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nurturing. I’ve heard that Freda is nurturing Eric ( yeah right ).
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh dear, is history repeating itself?

P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Probably history is repeating itself, it seems to happen a lot these days.

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Question is, are we being too judgemental, she's probably not feeling well and Erics looking after her and comforting her ??


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Right you are, maybe we should give Freda a second chance?

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

So we'll wait to see what happens!

T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Totally agree!

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Urgent request for treacle tart
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very nice, I'll have a slice

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Wet my Whistle, I will share 
X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xtra - save a slice for Sue!

YZ or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ZZZ anyone sleeping?
A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

All happy, but who will make the tea--no sugar for me thanks

B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Be going soon -Hospital appt!


C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bad habit drinking tea with sugar. 
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Care for you and your hubby, Take care, Joan


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Come back soon Joan with good news, we'll save you some more tart
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Don't know what's happening, I keep getting doubles. I will post then someone else will post for the same letter. :sm23:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes Ann, same happens to me sometimes, I think it's when we get too quick on the ball


grandmann said:


> Don't know what's happening, I keep getting doubles. I will post then someone else will post for the same letter. :sm23:


 :sm02: :sm04:


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Everyone is very busy today —- not much getting done in the kitchen! lol

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Freda is sick I think, since no one is around I think it will be Best to Close the Kitchen Today. What do you think?
G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Great idea, maybe we should close the kitchen for today.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

OK today, thanks, more appts coming up!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> OK today, thanks, more appts coming up!!


Passing the word Joan is back and the kitchen is now open. I'm happy everything turn out OK 
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quick where's my slice of tart

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Refrigerator, that's the last I saw your Tart, Joan. 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sticky slice - lovely, thanks!

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tart met your Standards!
U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Under the table looking for Freda!

V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Vintage Wine Bottles


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Wine that compliments the meal.
X, Y, or Z


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Xtra yams with zucchini

A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A breakfast cereal

D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Dinner out tonight with friends.

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everything looks sooo Good, I don't know which one I should sample first!
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Friday fish n chips and jam sponge with custard for afters.
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good - fish pie tonight

H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Happy hour —- can’t wait!

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Home made Joan?
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I have to confess - Sainsburys Finest - not worth making

J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Juice from a can


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Krispy Kreme Donuts

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> I have to confess - Sainsburys Finest - not worth making
> 
> J


I agree with you, Sainsburys are the best


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> I agree with you, Sainsburys are the best


We enjoyed it!

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jelly and bread and butter( used to have that at my grans!)
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keeping up with Sainsbury's deliveries.

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Loved the tart, thanks for saving me some. 
M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Make room, I think we have more visitors coming! Good night, off to catch some zzzz’s!

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Night night, sleep tight. Time for some warm milk maybe ?
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh my goodness, the new visitors areon the way ------and you'll never guess who-- it's Bill Bailey & his wife Cheryl..
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ps and Qs you had better mind them!

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Question is, who invited them?
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Round up your staff and ask them

S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Sound sleep I had, anyone find out who invited the visitors?

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

To my knowledge nobody has owned up
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Undue questioning will probably cause trouble!

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Val might know ? I'm off now to make chocolate brownies for my kids( grown ups and young 'uns )
W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Wow, brownies sound yummy, may make some today too! Enjoy your visitors!

XYZ


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

‘Xtra brownies for us please Jan. 
y


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Yes, yes, yes

Z


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Zoom into the kitchen quickly because they won't be around for long.Does anybody know when the visitors arrive?
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

‘Ave told em we’re all sick and to stay away. Now, where’s them brownies ?
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Brownies on the way kiddo, and them blinkin' visitors can clear orf :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Can’t wait. They smell delicious.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Delicious - can I have another please?

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dollop of thick cream makes them even more devilish
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Extra calories - who cares!!

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

EE ba gum Joanie, course you can have another
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

forget calories
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Full up now!! Thank you

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got to lick the bowl and wash up now, that lazy new kitchen help, Megan is so lazy

H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Help around the house is not what it used to be

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I agree,but I say if you want anything doing-- do it yer-self :sm02: :sm02: 
J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Jogging before coffee in the morning


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep your chin up and keep going


L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Leave without me, I don't 'do' jogging
M


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Must loose a few stone. N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

No not me
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh no my legs wouldn't take jogging!!

P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Pooped before I start, no jogging --- not with two knee replacements. Carry on without me! lol

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Put me in a go cart and maybe I'll join in, I can't walk far these days let alone jog :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Glenlady said:


> Put me in a go cart and maybe I'll join in, I can't walk far these days let alone jog :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


????????


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

We'll sit and watch everyone else :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes and eat cake and chocs,and wish them well :sm04: :sm15:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes we'll stuff ourselves!!!! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm off to my sons for chinese, or maybe Indian, depends what gets highest vote.g/sons prefer Indian, so who knows, son, his wife and myself like both.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Enjoy yourself, have fun.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Thankyou I will,just waiting for one of them to pick me up.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

joanmary1 said:


> Enjoy yourself, have fun.


????????


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm still here,it's been a beautiful day, sunny and no wind.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Gorgeous here too on this side of the pond!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jolly good BonnieP,I have to leave now, see ya later x


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Will be waiting for your return!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

What Letter are we on?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ravioli 
S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Spaghetti and meatballs

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tortellini
U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Upside down cake

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very nice, I love that and make one quite often, I cook it in the microwave


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Would like that microwave recipe. thank you.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Watermelon, seems good to me because it's rather humid out today. 
X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Apple Charlotte


B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Banana Cream Pie
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Crusty Pastry 

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

boring knit said:


> Would like that microwave recipe. thank you.


I make mine in a silicone cake mould, Amazon have them,also instead of adding milk I use the juice from the tin.

Pineapple upside down cake----
5oz (140g) Unsalted butter or baking spread-- I use Stork margarine for cakes.
1oz (28g) Soft light brown sugar
4 Pineapple rings
4 Glacé cherries, halved
4oz (110g) Caster sugar
2 Large eggs
6oz (170g) Self raising flour
4 tbsp (60ml) Milk or (juice)

Method

* Mircowave settings based on 750 watt oven

1. Weigh out 1oz (28g) of the butter and in a small dish melt the butter in the microwave on HIGH for 30 seconds.
2. Stir in the light brown sugar until it has all melted.
3. Pour into the bottom of the silicone dish (there's no need to line or grease it).
4. Lay the pineapple slices on top and arrange the cherries halves around and it them.
5. In a separate bowl cream the remaining butter and caster sugar together.
6. Beat in the eggs with a little of the flour if necessary.
7. Fold in the flour along with the milk( or juice ) until all the mixture is combined.
8. Spread over the pineapple rings.
9. Put the silicone dish on a microwavable plate.
10. Cook on HIGH for 7 minutes. It should have risen and be springy to the touch.
11. Leave to stand for 5 minutes before turning out onto plate for serving.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

thanks so much. I've got that down. Try it soon as I've got loads of fruit to cook.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Damson doughnuts.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Everyone is making me hungry!

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fish last night and tonight we had pizza
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Gold Fish Crackers


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Having Hungarian Goulash tonight. I make it in the Tefal Cook4Me multicooker. I love my new kitchen gadget.
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I cooked a naughty fry-up last night. Mushrooms, eggs, vegetarian sausages and v.bacon. Served with oven cooked carrot, parsnip and sweet potato chips.

Lovely

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jan had her usual Saturday take-away with her family last night, Chinese was the choice.So good morning all, are you ready for more giggles and the game of course.
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep going - 

Good morning!

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lots of laughs, the kitchen wouldn't be the same without them.Fredas back and guess what-- she's in the puddin' club!!
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

My my - what goings on!

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now whats going to happen, we can't sack her now, but whose the Daddy?
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh dear, won't she say?

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

People are talking,-- do you think we should start knitting for the baby?
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Question is what colour does she like?

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really hadn't thought about colours, but I think any would do as she can't knit and has little money.
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Scandal in the pantry.
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Trying times for Freda
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Um, are you sure she’s got a bun in the oven and not just been overeating the mince pies ?
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Vell, I did vunder, minco's are on sale in my Co-op, so you could be right
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

We'll have all things Christmas soon!!

XVZ or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

and then-- Easter eggs


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Buns with crosses on too!

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Can't wait,love them toasted with butter
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Done that, they are nice when it's chilly

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Even put jam on mine sometimes
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Funny I've never thought if that - blackcurrant maybe?

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good guess Joan, I love blackcurrant jam on crusty bread n butter too

H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Haddock for dinner tonight with green beans

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I love haddock, think dd/inlaw is doing roast chook with trimmings, they insist I join them on Sundays for dinner.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jan you are fortunate to have relatives close, my daughter lives 3 to 4 hours away.

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'k'-count my blessings every day , all three sons & families live within a few miles away from me
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Love to see my daughter for the weekend most months

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Must be great for you and DH to get a visit
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice to have a visit and another female to talk to!!

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh yes,catching up is lovely for the two of you. 
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pots and pans 

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

queries and quirks and excitement in the kitchen
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rip roaring goings on 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Stoke up the fire.
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Time to continue the party. Come on ladies, let’s go!

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Up the music, grab a partner & lets dance-- I'm good at the 'chair polka' :sm02: :sm04: :sm15:
V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very happy to see you back! Okay, let’s go, chair polka it is!

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

We can show the young 'uns how to do it :sm02: :sm02: 
XY or Z


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

You are so right! Who brought the band?

Z or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Arthur and ''The All stars'' :sm04: :sm04:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Been there done that

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Can can competition. Let’s get them legs in the air.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dang me, my dancing days are over ,I'll have to do that in the chair too :sm02: :sm02: :sm04:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Extra energy needed - we'll have a row of chairs!!

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Fun and games for all, dig that crazy music :sm02: 
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Get down get groovy baby :sm15: :sm23:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Having a ball - keep going

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

In the mood for partying 
J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I think we will have to invent a new dance —- line chair dancing!

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Join all the oldies in 
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kick up your heels

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Look at me, leaping over the chairs. Whooowee.
M


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Maddison was a good one to get you going.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mind how you do that, Sue!

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now Sue, don't be overdoing it.
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh dear, I’ve done the splits and now can’t get up. HELP!
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Perhaps you had better give up trying to dance, Come on , ups-a-daisy, now sit still :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quiet time for me. Nice cup of coffee would be nice and a biscuit.
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Right now take it easy girls

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

snooze time after coffee and a biscuit
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tap dancing out of the question then ?
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U can Sue, I'll sit this one out
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very well, I'll join you Jan

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Woosies, I’ll even let you use your mobility scooters.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'xtra kind of you, but mine has a puncture 
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

You get it repaired Jan and I'll ride pillion!!

Z


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Zillions of recipes to try 

A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Apple crumble and cream
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Baked apples stuffed with sultanas

C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Butterscotch pie

C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Carrot juice


D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Dumplings

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Egg custard

F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Fruit salad

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ginger snaps

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Honey nut cornflakes 
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Honey nut cornflakes
> I


I like these -

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jan likes them too
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kelloggs make them, nice for supper 

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

lovely with blueberries and cream 
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Meringue for Lemon Pie
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nutloaf & fresh veg
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Olive oil 

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lettuce Salad
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mayonnaise or salad cream

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nuts 
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Onions

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sizzling sausage 
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Turnips
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Unusual underwear in the kitchen 
V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

V8 Juice

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Watermelon delight
X


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Unusual underwear in the kitchen
> V


X-rated underwear Besides could it be Eric's? 
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Y not - there all sorts going on there

Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ZZZ Freda sleeping in the corner of the kitchen
A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Applesauce with cinnamon

B


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

pot luck


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

BonnieP said:


> Applesauce with cinnamon
> 
> B


Bath buns

C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Chocolate chip cookies

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dust pan to sweep up spills

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dainty underwear airing in the kitchen, Erics pretending not to look
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eric is having a crafty peep

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Freda's awake and eyeing Eric up
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Goodness watch out - it will all kick off 

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

hang on, cooks got her eye on Freda, don't think there will be any hanky panky 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good job

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hot n spicy hungarian goulash
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Hot n spicy hungarian goulash----have you had your flu jab
> I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm not keen on too hot!!

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jans having her flu jab tomorrow 
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep cool - hope it goes ok. We have 1st Oct.

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lots of people I speak to won't have it, I think they're silly.
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Me too!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Needles, my hubby got poke three times, once for checking his blood, flu shot and shingles shot. Couple of days later he gave blood to the Red Cross.
O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

OMG, we don’t get our flu shots till around the end of October.

P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Pickles —- dill are my fave

Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Quick Oats


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Rice and chicken

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Stewed fruit with cinnamon.
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Toasted tomato sandwich

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Undercooked chicken, send it back to the kitchen.
V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very good idea, send it back. We don”t need anyone getting food poisoning.

XYZ or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Will try pizza instead. Hold the olives though.
XYZ


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Xtra cheese on mine with pepperoni slices & olives please.
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

All agreeing. Send our orders to the kitchen. Mushroom for me please.
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Butter for toast

C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Cheddar cheese and crackers

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dishes need washing.
E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Enter the kitchen at your own risk!

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Freda's crashing about in there, I think she's grumpy cos nobody is speaking to her, or helping with the dishes.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Get on with it Freda but don't break anything!

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hissy fit won't do any good, so get on with it Freda otherwise no supper for you.
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I agree

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jelly & custard for tea 
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kitchen rules apply 


L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lets have a cuppa and a biscuit or two
M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Make mine with just milk, thank you!

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

No sugar for me thanks
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh - I prefer decaffeinated coffee, please. I don't like tea.

P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Please don’t serve me any coffee —- I don’t like/drink, just tea with milk!

Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quiet please, Freda isn't feeling well today, maybe a cup of tea will help her. 
R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Really? When will that Freda get back to work? She is costing us lots of money!

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

She claims she can't work today because she has a migraine. 
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Too bad, that is a pretty lame excuse but I guess if it is that bad, give her today off.

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Understanding her stress, I happen to agree with you. Any way she can find to play *Hooky*
V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very good point, she does have time for Eric with no health issues.

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

We figured out what was up her sleeves and it wasn't anything to do with cooking or baking. 
X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

X-rated goings on with Freda and Eric

YZ or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You are right, both of them get up to certain goings on -- nudge nudge if you know what I mean.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Zero tolerance should be our aim for Freda and Eric!

A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ask chef what she thinks
B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Be careful, you might not like chef’s answer.

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Crumpets and spreading cheese-- so I don't care what chef thinks
D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Double cheeseburger with homemade relish, yummy!

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Egg custard tart with nutmeg

F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Fresh fruit cut up for dessert.

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ginger sponge cake

H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Hot Chocolate

I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Icing syringe

J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Jell-O

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kitchens closed everybodys gone to bed 
L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing you in the morning! Nightly, night!

M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Mayo Meal Cereal


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Nutella

O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Orange Segments


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Pickles

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quick pot noodles for supper.
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Mooorning all, here we go again cooking ,laughing and having fun
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

New morning - how was your jab?

O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Okey, dokey, let’s keep the fun going!

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Put the kettle on, I'm ready for lunch 
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> New morning - how was your jab?
> 
> O


Jab was fine, and no after effects-- thank you for asking.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quiche okay? I haven’t had brekkie yet! lol

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Right , quiche will do nicely for me, hope you had something tasty for brekkie
S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Scrambled eggs, bacon, home fries, toast and tea. Brekkie date this morning. Thank you.

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

That sounds delish, and now you won't need anything till this evening 
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ugli fruit

V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very full from brekkie, not sure what I will eat tonight, probably something light!

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Waffles & maple syrup
X Y or Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Your waffles sound good Jan

Z or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Afraid I haven't got a waffle iron, but bought ones are just as nice 
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Buying a lot of things is good these days Jan

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'Course they are Joan, why waste time faffing about making stuff when ready made is just as good, especially pastry
D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Delicious chocolate brownies with icing, vanilla ice cream and drizzled with chocolate syrup!

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Definitely - can get some good frozen pastry

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Day started out in the pool and for lunch I had grilled salmon and mashed potatoes. 
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You must be looking in my kitchen-- there's some brownies waitng to be gobbled up with ice-cream :sm02:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

BonnieP said:


> Delicious chocolate brownies with icing, vanilla ice cream and drizzled with chocolate syrup!
> 
> E


Everything Chocolate, Yummy
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Fish cakes and mash & peas for my dinner tonight 
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grilled Salmon was delicious for lunch. 
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Had salmon, salad potatoes and cabbage last night

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I think we all fancied fish this evening-- we will all be so brainy eating all this fish :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jan we're all pretty brainy aren't we?

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Keep telling ourselves this Joan :sm01: 
L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Love reading your “story lines” every day, keep it up ladies!

M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mostly rubbish Bonnie but we enjoy it!

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Not taking things serious makes it more fun Bonnie, some of the stuff we think up is so funny.
O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Of course, lots of fun --- keep it going! 

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Off to bed now, nighty night all, sweet dreams see you tomorrow x


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Night, night. Can't wait till tomorrow for the latest adventures in the kitchen! lol


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Party Time said Freda to Eric, no one is watching us the coast is clear. 
Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quick Eric, take a look to make sure the coast is clear. Don’t want to get in trouble.

R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Red Apples 

S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Salmon

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Teapot on the table. Must be having company.
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Up showered and ready for more laughs, Good morning girls
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very good morning to you Jan. Its 6.15 here and I have just made a huge Spanish omelette for our dinner. The neighbour kindly dropped off some eggs earlier so I thought I would put them to good use.
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well done,a lovely treat, hope you have some nice crusty bread n butter to go with it.and a duff of course-- 'duff' in case you are wondering is a pudding.LO.L.
I've got chook n veg.going in the slow cooker, there'll be enough for tonight and a couple of dinners to freeze.-- Unless you all would like to come over-- I wish .


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra serve of your chook and veg for me please Jan. No duff for us I’m afraid, maybe a boring mandarin later on. I’m going to do some baking tomorrow, treat hubby. 
Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes, I'll plate you some up my lovely, be sure to make dear hubby some nice treats
Zor A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ah, thank you. Always like a nice bit of chook. Hubby likes my ginger cake, he likes a bit of spice. Nod nod, wink wink.
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Bit of what you fancy does ya good my girl :sm02: :sm04: 
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cream horns too. 
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Do like one of them now and again, gotta be fresh cream though and lots of jam.
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Extra large vanilla slice too.
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

For goodness sake Sue, behave :sm02: --- but I'd love one right now.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Great to dream, I’d love one too.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Have a "little bit of what you fancy" it does you good!!

I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I agree, a little bit of a treat is great! Good morning ladies, let’s go again today!

J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Just a little doesn't do any harm and gives you a lift. :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kitchen excitement, Fredas gone off with Malcolm the milkman, Erics devastated.
L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Looking for a replacement for Freda —- again?

M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Love or lust Jan?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Megan seems to be a good worker,she makes nice cakes. We'll wait and see if she can stand the heat of the kitchen and cooks temper.
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice cakes must worth something!

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh yes, I bet Eric will soon forget Freda when she shows him her iced fancies.
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pastries with raspberry game, are nice


Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite quaint ,but what are these raspberry game morsels ?
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Raspberry jam was in my mind - jam tarts I presume

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

some jam tarts jumped in my shopping trolley yesterday, pity I'll have to eat them all myself :sm02: :sm02: I'm sitting here with the smell of my slow cooker chicken stew, have to wait for my evening meal when it's cooked though . 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Loss for poor Eric. He fancied Malcolm the milkman too.
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Malc the milkman ? Really-- now you do surprise me.
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Quite quaint ,but what are these raspberry game morsels ?
> R


Realised that was a typo, Jan. Should have been JAM not game!

Nutty nougat

O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Organic Cereal


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Popcorn, peanuts and potato& leek soup
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quorn spaghetti bolognese

R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Radishes for the salad

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Salad tomatoes and cucumber

T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Two or three different kinds of salad for today?

U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U choose

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Vichyssoise salad and lemon meringue pie for pud.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Watercress anyone? lol

XYZ or A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xtra rocket for me

YZ


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

zucchini muffins
A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Aga airing aprons 
B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Banana Chocolate Chip Muffins —- grandkids love them!

C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Bran flakes

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

cauliflower cheese and jacket potato
D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Double Chocolate Cake with ice cream

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

EEEEEK!! that is SO naughty-- but give me a big portion please :sm04:


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

For sure, the biggest portion that will fit on the plate! lol

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Greedy girls-- but who cares :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

BonnieP said:


> For sure, the biggest portion that will fit on the plate! lol
> 
> G


Give me a plateful too please!

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Have some ready for Sue or she might be cross with us.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Have some ready for Sue or she might be cross with us.


I wondered if it would keep till Sue get's up?

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just save her some cake, ice-cream can be added when she's ready. 
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kitchen rules for Jan's staff

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Looks like I'm in charge then ? :sm02: :sm02: But we all chip in.Put kettle on Joan-- any cake left ?
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Milk, tea, coffee, decaffeinated or cold drink. I don't know about the cake

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Not fussy, but would like a nice cup of tea with milk , no sugar but a couple of biscuits please
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ok coming up with two ginger biscuits

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Perfik, thanks 
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quick service coming up

R

Got to go now - back later!


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Rice Pudding would go great right about now!

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

So it would, but I'm off for my slow cooker chook stew now, -- back later 
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Time for a cup of tea for me, milk —- no sugar

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Unfortunately we have no milk but you can join me in a gin 'n tonic
V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very kind of you, I think I’ll take you up on it!

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well, we have had more fun today but now it's my bed time, night night sweet dreams 
X


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Xtra fun in store for tomorrow! Sweet dreams and good night!

YZ or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Away with the fairies but I’m up and about. Thanks for saving me the piece of chocolate cake, it went well with my strawberries and yogurt for breakfast. 
B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Best chocolate cake, glad you enjoyed it. I’m still here for a few more hours too!

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Come on now girls( she said, clapping her hands ) less talk of chocolate cake and lets get on. We have vistors today remember ?
D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Don’t remember —- who is coming to visit us today? Not sure if I’m up to it!

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eat up your brekkie and you'll soon feel up to it, I'm expecting you to make the buffet
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fun goings on -I've trouble getting on to KP and staying on this morning!!!!!

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got same trouble here Joan, was getting worried about you all.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Had AOL and other sites but couldn't get a KP

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm glad we are back 
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jan, it's very tempermental - keeps coming and going!

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes I've noticed, it goes quiet for ages--- anyway
K
kippers, but not tonight.
L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Looking forward to keep this thread going! You ladies rock!

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Missed our fun today :sm03: K.P was playing up so we didn't get any.
N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

No fun Friday!  Not to worry, we’ll catch up next week!

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh I do hope so, the only consolation is I'm getting more crochet done on my c2c blanket 
:sm02: 
P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Perfect, glad to hear you are getting more crochet done!

Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Managing to get a stable Kp signal at the moment!

N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Nothing is going to stop you, carry on!

O


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

plentiful pineapple at lidl. very cheap too.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh good, we can make pineapple upside down cake.
P


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

quick get it in the oven now! I'll be round for a slice.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Rich pineapple upside down cake sounds yummy, I’ll try to drop in for a piece too! lol

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Slice for me too please!

T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

So sweet and yummy


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Treat for tea

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Time I was in bed, so we'll have the pudding tpmorrow, night night sleep tight see you tomorrow x

U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U will hopefully see me tomorrow, night night!

V


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

night night. see you tomorrow.


Very tasty stew


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

We will have a big get together tomorrow. Night, night!

XYZ or A


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Apple PanDowdy with ice cream of course


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Bread pudding and custard. yum


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Cheese and crackers and a nice glass of wine!

D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Double Stacked Pancakes


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Everything bagel with cream cheese

F


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Fondant (candy)


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Gooey sundae with whipped cream and butterscotch topping and a cherry on top!

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Horseradish sauce with roast beef and Yorkshire puddings. YUM
I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Ice cream with lots of toppings

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jam and cream Swiss roll.
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Krikey you lasses over the pond have been busy, now it's our turn while you get a few zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz in.

We might have a garden party today, but we'll save you some food.
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lassie here is still up and around, it’s 7.15 pm. Looking forward to the garden party. Is HRH attending?
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My dear girl HRH family are way too picky, and Liz drinks all the gin, and Phil-- well what can I say, he farts in company so no, they are NOT invited. I thought maybe Dame Edna and Tom Cruise, & if any of you have a choice let me know. I will need help with the menu too.
N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Not a good day for a garden party today. Woke up to rain, hopefully it lets up soon. 

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh don't worry, we have two huge marqees, so we'll go ahead. 
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Who is doing the catering?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well, Fredas offered, and Megan said she'll help if we pay her double time, I think Bonnie is doing the buffet so we should be ok.
X.Y or Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, Bonnie does a good buffet. Hope there will be some left overs for me.
Z


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Zippy doodah, course there will be some left for you
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

All good then. Plenty of cream horns for me. 
B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Better get the menu in so supplies can be purchased for the buffet

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Called the store and it's being delivered as we speak. Any suggestions who to invite ?


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Can I bring a cinnamon pear cake for us all - lovely jubbly with a bit of custard.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Do it, yes please, we might have to keep it just for ourselves in the kitchen. That includes Joan Sue and Bonnie of course, we'll call it 'cooks perks ' :sm02:


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Everyone for themselve where the puds are concerned. Hope someone makes a lemon meringue pie. lush


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Freda used to make good ones, but now she's gone :sm03: 
G


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Gone where?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Haven't you heard she's eloped, having twins by all accounts. 
I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I hadn’t heard that about Freda. Boy oh boy she is going to be very busy. When is she due?

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Joan might know,we'll ask her
K


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Keep an eye on the guest list, we don’t want “strangers” crashing our event.

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lovely food
arriving, some of the cakes look amazing and we have lemon meringue pie
M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Mustard


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nuts & raisins.
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I'll bring coffee and walnut cake for us 

J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

OMG —- can’t wait to see everything laid out for display! Lemon pie sounds yummy, please save me a piece!

P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Please don't start without me!

Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quick like a bunny —- we will wait for you!

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Righto!

S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

So looking forward to meeting all of you. It will be a fun time but the party will probably go late.

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ta-ta, afraid I have to leave you, off out for dinner-- but I'll be back to join the party later,
U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

U have a great time at dinner, I’m going out for dinner too!

V


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

vine-ripened tomatoes
W


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

vine-ripened tomatoes
W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Whipped Cream with Jell-O

XYZ or A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Apple Tree For Baking


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Baking day today. Got a looooooong list of things to make. Neighbour dropped off another dozen eggs for us so I can’t see them wasted.
C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Bright colours in the kitchen!

C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Cookies in the oven for tomorrow. Will share with everyone!

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Delightful idea Bonnie. Will bring some of my treats too.
E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Every little bit helps! Thanks for the offer!

F


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

freeze dried strawberries
G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Gumdrop cake with drizzled icing

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Have just baked some date scones and a coconut cake. Our kitchen smells delicious. 
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I've had to have stale bread n lard, nothing in the pantry and all the shops are closed :sm13: :sm13: :sm16: :sm13: 
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jan, pop over and have some of our goodies.
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kitchen door's locked, can't get out, Oh woe is me :sm23: :sm13: :sm09: 
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Larry the locksmith is on his way. Watch out. 
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Trembling at the knees now, -- what's he like ? :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: 
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U will be Ok Jan, just don't encourage him

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very good advice Joan, wish you were here with me. 
W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

We are not off to a very good start to the day, are we? Good morning everyone, ready for some fun?

XYZ or A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

You just shout if you need help - keep a walking stick handy.

Z or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

All ok , locks fixed, made him a cuppa, now I'm ready to have some laughs, and cakes.
B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Big relief, glad you are able to join us!

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cooks making dinner, smells good, you are all invited.By the way, there was a big storm yesterday, blew both marquees down and everybody got soaked -- had to laugh :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:
D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Did anyone get hurt during the storm?

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eee no lass, everybody was safe
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Emergency measures were in place...

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Fancy cakes for tea made by Mr. Kipling
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Great stuff - we'll be putting weight by the ton!!

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Haven't had a Mr.Kipling fondant fancy for ages, I love them
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I haven't had a cake since Christmas!!!

I like coffee and walnut, eclairs, pecan slices, caramel meringues+ and red velvet to name a few!

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Joan , your choices are very similar to mine, I make either a banana loaf or victoria sandwich most weeks , take half to the kids at weekends when I go for dinner, and treat myself to the other half during the week 
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep a slice or two for sampling please!

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Laugh - I wish I could, would be lovely to share with you .
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Must order a cake or get baking - I haven't made a cake for years.

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nows the time while we are talking about it, no time like the present


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Now is the time for everyone to bake a “surprise” cake and we will have a pot luck dessert party in the garden! Hop to it ladies! lol

O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

OMG —- just cleaned the oven glass, not too dirty. Where is the kitchen help —- off today?

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Perhaps a party in the garden might not be a good idea Bonnie-- not here in UK anyway. It's cold heavy rain and gusty winds, I've even fetched a woolie jumper out to wear. So we'll all make a cake and have a slice each day.
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Question is, what to bake?

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really up to you, whats yours and hubbys favourite? 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sugar free for hubby he's diabetic!


T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Thinking about making a Cream Cheese Christmas Cake for a change!

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Under-the-weather lately but I'm glad I'm feeling better. I need to bring a sugar free treat to the party something for Joan's hubby and myself. Vegetable Pizza, Joan do you think your hubby will eat that. https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/15022/veggie-pizza/

V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Veggie tray with Heluva Dip sounds good to me, BTW so does the pizza!

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well Ann , glad you are feeling a bit better, your food sounds amazing, save some for me , I'm off to bed now, see you tomorrow, night night sleep well xx


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra bite of that delicious cake and then back to the veg. tray. 
Y


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

You ladies have a great sleep, see you tomorrow!

Z or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ZZZ sleeping time for Jan and Joan, now the rest of us can play until the sandman comes our way. 
A


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Amana Refrigerator
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bread Baking 
C


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

crusty loaves are lovely. (only on here for a short while - only just got a moment before bed)


D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dinner Time for me, 6PM
E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Egg sandwhich. 11.35pm here


F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fish might be on my menu tonight but not really hungry. I need to eat something in order to take my meds. I don't know what that will be yet, check out the kitchen. 
G


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Greedy gobblers tonight - had a large bowl of chicken casserole - all home made with lentils and pearl barly. Yum.



H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Half way around the world to try your Chicken Casserole that might be worth it, sounds really Good!
I


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

It was lush. It tasted just like my mum used to make. Thick and tasty, with crusty bread.



J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jam on a piece of warm crusty bread, now I'm getting Hungry! It's time for me to eat something and take my meds. It was nice playing with you this evening. 
K


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Kinky cooking in a filly pinny


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Looking forward to keeping this thread going! Night, night. Got a few hours left yet! Anyone there?

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Morning Bonnie if you’re still up. 10 am here and a lovely sunny day. Had an early night last night as I was so tired, all that baking ( and eating ).

N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

No problem, it’s only 8 pm here, so I have a “few” good hours left in me! lol I know what you mean about being tired.
Hope you are well rested, we need to keep this thread going! lol

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh yes, these word game threads are lots of fun. 
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Popcorn that was Supper, ate less than half of a microwave bag. I really wasn't hungry but I had to eat in order to take my meds. 
Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quick supper for me too, not very hungry either. I had corn on the cob done in my IP. DH had meat loaf, mashed potatoes from our garden, yellow beans from our garden and homemade bread (from the bread machine). 


R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rain Check on all those deserts that are sitting in the kitchen, please save a sample for me. 
S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Sure can save you a “few” samples! I sure hope Freda doesn’t sneak in and help herself!

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Too many people watching Freda. She will have to keep her hands in her empty ( I hope) pockets.
U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

U are right! Lots of people watching Freda, when are the twins due, anyone know?

V


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Jamaican Rum & Coke LOL
K


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Jamaican festival, similar to Hush puppy
oops, should be K
Kidney Beans in my Chili


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Looking forward to tomorrow’s thread, night, night!

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Meringues.
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now you gals across the pond are catching some zzzzzzzzzzz's, our day is just starting, all ready for more fun, ?Yes I know you are.It's a nice Autumn morning, sun shining but still a cold wind.I think it's time to get the hot pots and slow cooker stews going.
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh my goodness, you must have read my mind. I cooked a lovely goulash with mashed spuds, Brussel sprouts and zucchini for dinner. It’s been a lovely sunny day here in Tasmania but there’s still a bit of a nip in the air.

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Perfect grub for a chilly day.I love goulash, one of my favourites. 
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Question answered Ann - the Pizza sounds great thanks, I would eat that too as it is vegetarian.

R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Ready to start the day, may make some spaghetti sauce today.

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sounds yum. Garlic bread too ?
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Topped off with cheese, yummy garlic bread!

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U are making me feel hungry Bonnie, the thoughts of dipping crusty bread is so yummy 
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very hungry - off to get some lunch soon

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

We're both hungry Joan,all I've got today is Ryvita & cheese and a bag of crisps-- ran out of bread till I go to Asda on Wednesday-- but I shall have a small slice of banana loaf with a smidgin of butter
X,Y,Z


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

You an I are always hungry. (We say hangry as we get irritable when we get peckish)


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ziggly zoom, I love my food :sm02: :sm02: 
A


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Aubergine cheesy bake. Yeah, I love shopping for it, growing it, cooking it and most of all eating it.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Been longing for a cheesy meat loaf
C


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Cooking up a storm.


D


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Devils on horseback 
E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Eggplant Enchilada

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

fried fungi 
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't run out of bread Jan, take a few slices out of a new loaf, wrap it in a bag and freeze it. It's fine toasted from frozen.

E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Enjoy cheese, tomatoe and onion on toast. A nice supper


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Even used up the few slices I had in the freezer Joan
F


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Fill yourself up with crackers tonight.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

frogs legs and green salad tonight-- joking :sm02: :sm02:
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good gracious, I hope you have something better than that! :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: :sm11: 

H


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Have something a little less slimy


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I’m getting ready for brekkie —- toast and homemade strawberry jam. Enjoy your lunch!


J


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Just picked a few runner beans for dinner


K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kettles on for a nice cup of tea, I've taken a home made pot of chicken stew out the freezer for dinner tonight-- didn't fancy frogs legs :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Long time till Dinner - hope you have a nibble if you get hungry

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Might have a couple squares of chocolate while I'm crocheting
N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Nice idea with the chocolate, gotta keep up your strength! lol

O


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

olive panchetta


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Pickle tray.

Q


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

quietly waiting for the kettle to boil


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Red Apple Picking


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Spaghetti bolognese

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tempting and tasty
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U try it with frozen Quorn mince

R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Really crumby weather today but supposed to be hot again tomorrow!

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really have never tried it, I've heard it's ok but has to be jazzed up with plenty of herbs, garlic and seasoning. 
S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Snow out west, not here yet!

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tell us you are kidding Bonnie!! Hope it's a long way off reaching you.
U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

U are right —- supposed to be a long way off but you never know! lol

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very early for snow isn't it, or is it normal for this time of year?
W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

We never know here but it is a bit early for snow! Not ready at all for the white stuff. Heading to Florida for two weeks beginning of Nov. so don’t want any snow.

XYZ or A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Really have never tried it, I've heard it's ok but has to be jazzed up with plenty of herbs, garlic and seasoning.
> S


I use it with Napolina Bol sauce and fresh mushrooms. When I use Quorn in stews etc I add vegetable Oxo.

Try it!

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U win Joan, I'll give it a go one day. 
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Victory....

W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

We need a completely new kitchen with new staff. Does everyone agree?

XYZ or A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

BonnieP said:


> We need a completely new kitchen with new staff. Does everyone agree?
> 
> XYZ or A


Autumn Decorations


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Best wait till the better weather, maybe after Christmas


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Christmas isn’t that far off, will be here before we know it! Is your shopping done yet? lol

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Do you want me to put you on the naughty step Bonnie, I haven't given Christmas a thought 
E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Eeek, that will never do! I won’t be able to get much done in the corner! lol

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

For goodness sake behave then.Freda thinks Malcolm the milkman is the twins father -- but can't be sure.
G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Great, doesn’t Freda know for sure who the father is? I hope she finds out soon!

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

He's keeping a low profile.---- I'm going to have a mug of hot chocolate and then an early night.
I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Ice Coffee With Mocha


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jam roly poly 
K


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

BonnieP said:


> We need a completely new kitchen with new staff. Does everyone agree?
> YES
> 
> XYZ or A


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Kellogg's Cornflakes
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lean lamb cutlets 
M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Mac and Cheese

N


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Nutmeg
M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Orange Juice

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pecan pie , now that I've said that I want a slice


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep warm it's not nice here today

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lots of rain here, but doesn't feel cold.I have to go get my hearing aids checked, but my son has offered to take me so I won't have to bother with public transport which I hate.
What shall we have for dinner tonight ?
Remember when mid-day meal was called dinner ?I've heard a few people still say it, mostly oldies like me 
:sm02: 
M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Make room for me at the dinner table too, please.

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice of you to join us, but what shall we have ?
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice dinner tonight uncoloured smoked haddock with sweetheart cabbage and salad potatoes still in their skins.

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh yes please, what time do you want us?
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Please come about 6 for dinner at 7o'c

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite kind of you, shall I bring my mouth organ so we can have a singalong? 
R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quick trip across the pond, I will start getting ready but may miss my flight!

R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Re-thinking the idea, will be very late with the time change. Go ahead and start without me. 

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

rush like mad Bonnie you don't want to miss this treat, if you are late I might eat it, -- I'm kind like that :sm04: :sm15:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

So thats solved that then, I'll have yours :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Sorry, I think I better pass this time. Enjoy your dinner party ladies!

T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks for the invite, though!

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Thankyou , we will, we'll come to yours next time and make an early booking so we can stay a few days if thats ok
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Run Bonnie, 

We can have a sing song if you like Jan

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

So,-
Bonnie will miss your wonderful meal, never mind she probably wouldn't like my music anyway :sm23: :sm23: 
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Timing is not good for this unscheduled trip. Hard to “run” as the knee replacements don”t like that! Enjoy your meal and music too!

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U will be missed, we'll give you more notice next time my dear. We'll send you a nice slice of cake, Eric will deliver it on his motor bike-- without Freda I hasten to add.
V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very thoughtful of you. I’ll be watching out the front window for Eric —- without Freda, of course!

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Weather permitting, I might ride pillion with Eric, please have the coffee going just in case. 
X Y OR Z


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Yes, the coffe is on!

Z or A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Appointment for flu jabs - back later!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Best to get that done, had mine last week. 
C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Chop, chop, better get at it! Ours are usually ready near the end of October.

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Done now - hope there are no side effects

E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Egads, that was quick! Also hope you have no side effects.

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Flu can make you feel really poorly, so good idea to get yourself jabbed, it's very unlikely you get a reaction. 
G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Getting the shot before I head to Florida. Haven’t had a reaction —- yet! lol

H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Have had a sore arm before usually that comes up in a hard painful lump for a few days! :sm14: 

I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I hope it doesn’t happen, how are we going to manage without you in the kitchen? lol

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jan will take over if Joan doesn't feel up to it,I'm making a nice roast chicken dinner for tonight, salmon for Joan with veg of her choice
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitchen Help, could you use my help Jan?
L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Looking at getting the kitchen re-done, this layout isn’t working well. What do you ladies think?

M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

My kitchen is outdated

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Not changing mine at my age, but it's tiny and out dated.
O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Okay, mine needs new countertops and new sink, other than that I like it. Can’t make up my mind! lol

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pantry is always a must for me even though I don't have but would truly would like one. 
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite handy is a pantry, I have one, very useful
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Refit? i couldn't be doing with the hassle now!

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sink, I do like my deep double kitchen sink
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Time to start looking around for the replacements.

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

BonnieP said:


> Time to start looking around for the replacements.
> 
> U


U Do That!, appreciate your Help Bonnie!
V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

grandmann said:


> U Do That!, appreciate your Help Bonnie!
> V


Very nice to be appreciated. You're very welcome.

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very best of luck with your new kitchens 
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wet wellies 

S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

So hot and humid today! Looks like rain now, getting darker. 

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Torrential rain here all day, some surrounding areas are flooded, luckily all ok where I live.
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Universal Rains, It's raining at our place and won't stop until Friday. Friday no rain and then it's predicted to rain again on Sat. Record Rain Fall in our area. 
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very wet here - thunder and lightning too!

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Wellies ready


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Another wet day tomorrow!

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Be a good day to knit/ crochet, and let the maids do the shopping and house work


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Colorful Autumn I wonder if it will happen this year. 
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Down our lane the leaves are already turning gold and red, I love the Autumn colours.
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everything by us is still green with lots of Rain. We need a deep frost to get the leaves to change colors the weather has been too warm for that.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Forever green here with lots of spring colours. My daffodils have finished flowering but there’s lots of other things out.
Even the veggie garden is looking nice and healthy. I love spring, especially here in Tasmania.
G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Got a surprise this afternoon, lost the power for four hours! That’s why I’ve been missing! lol

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Horrible when that happens. Especially when you’re not prepared.
I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I know, thank goodness I had dinner ready to put on the table. We could have eaten by candlelight! lol

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jam and bread could have been on the menu instead.
K


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Keep things on hand, just in case, but we normally eat around 4:00 p.m. Everything came together quickly.

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lucky you were organised. 
M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Missed the evening news. Yes, it was lucky that I was organized —- for once!

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nasty when that happens - I lost the signal on for KP a few days ago!

O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Out for brekkie later this morning!

P


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

popcorn pleases


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sated now, I've just eaten lunch

T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Tonight we are having roast pork dinner round at the neighbours. good oh.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U enjoy yourself, Bonnie


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Very likely, we usually have a round or two of scrabble.


W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

How lucky for you, enjoy
I


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

If you saw the roast pork dinner that we are presented with you would be amazed. My neighbour is an expert. cheesy leeks and special stuffing , the works. yum. We are starving ourselves today so we can cram in as much as we can. Greedy gobblers. Jeannie.

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jan loves roast pork, wonder if they could squeeze me in
K


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

There's always loads.

Keep a space for you


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lovely of you thanks, shall I bring wine ?
M


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

No it flows like water there


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

OK, I'll bring my own gin then :sm02: :sm04: 
P


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Please yes. I like a gin and tonic.


Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quinine supposed to be good for us so I'll bring tonic as well
R


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Right Oh.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sounds like you'll have fun girls

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tea total are welcome too Joan


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very sorry, I will have to decline, still full from brekkie! lol

W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Warm Cup Of Coffee 

XYZ


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Xtra, xtra, another power failure this afternoon —- only 1 1/2 hours this time! lol

YZ or A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

ZZZZZZZ’s for everyone? lol

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yoghurt, strawberries, chopped ginger and medjool dates for brekkie today. Feeling like I need a health break after eating all our naughty foods. 

Z or A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

At last, I thought I was alone! lol


B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie, don’t despair, I am still here. Ha ha 
C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Cheers, I guess we are the “night shift”. Glad you are keeping me company! lol


D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Donuts —- any kind will do, I guess!

E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Endive for the salad

F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Fun by myself! lol

G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Good night, see you in the morning!

H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Hurry up day shift, pretty lonely tonight!

I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I miss your company!

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just come in from the garden. Catching up with the jobs and checking my little veggie patch. Sorry I haven’t been around much Bonnie. I expect you are sleeping now. See you later.
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kokadoodle doo , here I am all bright eyed and bushy tailed, ready for another fun day.
Not raining here YET, but the weather man has forecast some for later.
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely to see you again Jan, we’ll have to stop meeting like this. 
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My word, it's lovely to meet up ;-)
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice day for a picnic here, salmon sarnies are the go.
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh my faves,save some for me please, gotta go have my hair done this morning


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pop some in the fridge for you.
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quick as poss, I'll be there
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Righto, problem is, I can’t find my can opener. I think Freda must have pocketed it. I’ll have to borrow hubby’s dentures to try opening the can. Is that ok with you ?
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sure sounds fine to me :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: 
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Time to get Thursday going, good morning everyone!

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Up and around are Bonnie and Jan. Where’s Joan and the rest of the gang ?
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

V... I'm here .... Can I have crab or prawn sarnie please? Canned salmon doesn't agree with me.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very well Joan, you shall have prawns-- do you want mayo?
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Will leave that to you,though that or salad cream would be nice.

XYZ


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Xtra prawns and salad cream then - OK ?
A


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Allo finished all my jobs and made a rich fruit cake shall I bring some along.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Be lovely to try your cake
C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Corn on the Cob


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Doing very little today, just taking it easy,

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Easy does it - I have days like that.

Just back again I lost the signal for a while

F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Fruit Bowl 

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Giant grapes

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

green grapes, on the cheese board
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy hour can't wait

R or T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Ripe tomatoes from the garden.

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sweet and succulent

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tea and toast
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Umbrella, we need it again today! —- Again!

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very gloomy here, might need a brolly tomorrow.
W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Windy here right now so leaves falling from some trees. Real change in temp since Tuesday!

XYZ or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Although I'm moaning about it being cold, I have to admit I prefer it to hot weather.
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A damp atmosphere here today, and chilly

B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

But we have no snow —- yet! lol Not looking forward to winter! :-(


C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Certainly do not like snow, nice to look out the window at it, but not having to walk out in it.
D


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Don't want snow here. We can be cut off for weeks. Good job we have plenty of stuff in our store cupboard.


E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Endless winter it seems once those first flurries arrive!

F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Chilly enough now 

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Frost on the car roof this morning--- Brrrrrr !
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Going to be a Dry week next week. We have been having rain steady, a lot of flooding. I don't know how the farmers are going to get their corn off the fields. So far no Frost.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Haven't had a frost yet - 4C/40F when I got up this morning

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm not looking forward to Winter. With all this Rain we have been having I can't imagine it being Snow. 
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Joan is waiting for Spring!!!! :sm11: :sm11: 

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Joan is waiting for Spring!!!! :sm11: :sm11:
> 
> K


Kick Winter off the Calendar this Year, go right into Spring! The weather has been off we didn't have much of a Spring and our Summer wasn't Hot. We didn't have much of a growing season now all we are getting is Rain. The poor farmers....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Knitting/crochet is the order of the day when it's so cold outside.Kitchen duties can be comforting too when the ovens on.
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Long day - off to bed now, Night night!


M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Might go myself, bed is best place these chilly nights, sleep well , night night see you tomorrow x
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nighty Night to Joan and Jan! Any more players on-line?
O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Okay, have a great sleep and hear from you tomorrow. Yup, I’m still here.

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pack your bags and all come over and visit me in Tasmania. Weather is lovely, cool evenings and mild sunny days. I’ll get the coffee on eh ?
Bring your own wine though, haven’t had a drink for a while and I might get Legless. 

Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Question about your weather, do I need a jacket or sweater? Could I please have tea as I don’t drink coffe? Do you need any sweets to go with it? Thanks for the invite.

Is it just us tonight or is anyone else out there? HELLO!


R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really pleasant weather so just a light jacket or a shawl should suffice. I will get my best china teapot out for you Bonnie, what blend of tea would you like ? Oh yes please, you can bring as many sweets as you can carry. You know we are all partial to a bit of what you fancy. Just don’t mention it to Freda !! 

S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

So very kind of you. Tetley Tea will be fine, looking forward to joining you. I will make a large pan of brownies. I hope you have a safe hiding spot so Freda won’t sniff them out! Looking forward to the trip and meeting you! See you soon!

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Pack your bags and all come over and visit me in Tasmania. Weather is lovely, cool evenings and mild sunny days. I'll get the coffee on eh ?
> Bring your own wine though, haven't had a drink for a while and I might get Legless.
> 
> Q


Tasmania is only 18 & half hours away if I take the first flight out. It's too bad I don't fly any more. I would Love to see your Country. I could visit my first cousin and her family while I'm over there.

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Bonnie, I look forward to having a brownie or two, or maybe three. I have got a padlock ready for our treats, just in case you know who turns up. The Tetley Tea is in the teapot. See you soon. 

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Tasmania is only 18 & half hours away if I take the first flight out. It's too bad I don't fly any more. I would Love to see your Country. I could visit my first cousin and her family while I'm over there.
> 
> Q


Just take a couple of sleeping pills Ann, you'll be here before you know it. A nice family reunion too with your first cousin. Where does she live ?


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very good idea with a padlock, you know what she is like. If it’s not nailed down, it’s gone! See you soon. I hope I can get the brownies through customs without any issues! lol


W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Whooops, forgot about Customs, and they are very strict in Oz. Sorry Bonnie, you’ll have to eat those that you’ve made and make another batch or two when you get here. Hope you can manage to squeeze into your seat after eating so many. You’ll have to fly first class, more comfy for you.

X


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Just take a couple of sleeping pills Ann, you'll be here before you know it. A nice family reunion too with your first cousin. Where does she live ?


My cousin lives in Jesmond.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Xtra batch of Brownies 
Y


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

You got it! Will make the brownies when I arrive. Thanks for the heads up about your Customs! First class sounds great.

Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Already for you, I’ve prepared the guest bedroom and installed bunk beds. Not sure how many of you will turn up, might have to put some tents up too. Hope our tassie devils won’t be on the prowl tonight. 

B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Be over later Sue, I'm easy to feed - just no meat!!

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Crepes with prawns, how does that sound Joan ? I’ve got plenty of eggs and I’ll send hubby fishing for the prawns.

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Definitely right up my street, thanks Sue

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Easy Jet flights from UK to Tazzie free if you make the crew brownies and sausage rolls, I'm first in the queue. Thanks so much for the invite Sue, Joan and I will travel together.
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fair enough - we can have a laugh on the plane!

G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Green Eggs And Ham

H


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

hey I'll come and bring my sausage rolls they are yummy.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I have to remember to pack my brownie recipe! lol

J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jolly good times

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kippers on toast for Eric
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Little bit of what you fancy does you good!!

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Minding manners 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sausages on sticks

T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Toasted tomato sandwich —- maybe with some bacon and lettuce.

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ugli fruit salad
V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very tired today, must have been too busy yesterday! lol

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Woke up early, went back to sleep and got up late. It was a lovely lie in :sm01:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A lie in does you good now and again!!

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Been working hard all morning so my batteries must have been well charged up.
C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Can’t wait to take a nap, still not much sun, another dreary day but no rain —- yet!
A lie in never hurt anyone, you must have needed it

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Daily chores done,had time for a few rows on my c2c crochet blanket.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Energy levels drop in the winter!

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Few degrees warmer today. Made a nice hot pot today, enough to freeze two dinners for next week 
G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Good day for some homemade soup —- yummy!

H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Heating is on today - much more comfortable

I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I think it would take the chill out of the air, DH wants to turn on the gas fireplace.

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just let him turn it on for a little while :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep it warm - better for aches and pains


L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Likely he will turn it on tonight to take the chill off. I’m not too bad but he really feels the cold.

M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Macaroni And Cheese 

N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Not many of us tonight.

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Overslept this morning. I’m just finishing my breakfast and it’s 10.08. Tut tut.
P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Put yourself first —- you must have needed the rest! Enjoy the rest of your day!

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quiet time for me. Yes Bonnie, I have been spending a lot of time gardening so I think it’s catching up with me.
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ready steady, GO. I'm up and about, just going to have brekkie,then push the hoover round, a quick flik with a duster and Im done. When I've recovered might make some lemon curd tarts.
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Save some for me please. Not had a lemon curd tart for years. Do you make your own lemon curd ?
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tried a micro recipe for lemon curd & it worked! Haven't made any for years though. I bought a jar of Gales L.C , it's quite lemony, Yes, I'll save you a couple :sm01: 
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U are making me want a lemon curd tart!! Any going spare please?


V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very well madam, half a dozen on the way.
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Welcome, very welcome thanks

X


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Xtra special delivery for my friends 
Y.Z or A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

You’re the best friend anyone could have!

Z or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Aw, Bonnie you are too kind xx
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Brandy snaps to go with the lemon tarts.
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cor, what a good idea, are you making them or cheating and buying some ?The Ecclefechans ( you have to make sure you spell that right)is in the oven now the lemon curd tarts are done 
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Agree here - very generous

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Better cheat and buy them, nearly bedtime here.
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cuddle up cosy have a nice sleep, we'll see you tomorrow (Sunday ) 
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cheating doesn't hurt sometimes :sm11: 



Goodnight Sue, sweet dreams

:


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Doing some cleaning today and also put my Halloween tablecloth on the kitchen table. Nice and suuny here today, no rain, yay!

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Early earthenware 

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Finest Chocolate For Dessert Recipes 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gingerbread house for an early Christmas treat. 
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Have a slice with butter

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'll have a slice of my ecclefechan tart with thick cream
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jan that sounds lovely, enjoy! 

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kicking my heels in delight, it's lovely, wish I could share it with you all
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lovely to meet up on the KP

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My word, so true Joan, we've made a few new friends during this game, I'm really enjoying it. The new chef arrives today, he's French so we may have difficulties, I will for sure I didn't learn French at school
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Non non! Just a smattering of french - good luck


O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

OOla-la, maybe Sue will speaka da language
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Perhaps he will have some English?

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite possible otherwise he wouldn't have applied for the job.Hope he doesn't make frogs leg dishes
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Right - you must give clear instructions.

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sure will, we don't want any fancy food, if he insists he'll get his marching orders
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Toads and frogs are out

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Talks will be needed.
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Understand you are the boss

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Understanding the lingo. No room for errors. Have we got a phrase book handy, just in case ?
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very good Sue, we knew you would come up with an idea. Vee haff vays ov making him understand :sm02: :sm04: 
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

We will win

XYZ


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

We can torture him if necessary.
XYZ


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes, but now I have to go and wash my breakfast pots, being lazy sitting here-- back soon xx
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

'Xactly - the boss is always right

YZ


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

You may have to fire the new chef if you can’t communicate! lol Good luck and keep us posted!

Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You have to get some more kitchen help Jan. Shall I send Freda ?
Z A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A sample menu would be good to start with

B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Better be specific what you are looking for on the menu.

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bacon butties. The chefs only pretending to be French. He’s actually from Bolton, Lancashire.
C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Can he actually cook or is he an imposter?

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Certificates - does he have any

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Don’t know but we’ll soon find out.
E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Dig deep into his past, you can’t be too careful these days.

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ere ere, remember Freda and her cohorts ?
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fun and games mustn't ensue

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Galloping gourmet type of chef hopefully.
H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Good gracious, that’s all we need —- another Freda and friends working in the kitchen!

H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Hope we can start getting our posts in sync! lol

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Insanity rules.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Joan is off to lunch now - see you later

K


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Kale salad for lunch Joan?

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Likely Joan will have marmite on buttered toast,and a slice of cake.
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lunch was Prawns, tomatoes and sweetcorn plus Honey on toast

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My guess was wrong,-- I had St. Agur cheese on ryvita with a slice of ecclefechan tart to follow and a nice cappacino coffee.
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice lunch was had by both of us!

O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

No lunch for me today, waiting to have brekkie.

O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Orange juice, poached egg, toast and grapefruit for brekkie.

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Poached egg, yummy
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quick meal 

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rumbledethumps made by our French chef, I had a quick word with him to see if he could make us some
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sure a good one to start on

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tea-time treat, I think we'll keep him , his name is Sacha.He's got a lovely big moustache
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Use good ingredients

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Veg's are good for you, I've told Sacha to use them in most of his mains.
W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very nice to know the new chef’s name. Sachs isn’t a common name, so we should be able to remember it. Here’s hoping he hangs around.

W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

We have to stop meeting like this! lol

XYZ or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes and we must keep an eye on Freda, she's a bit keen on the French men
A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Another love interest for Freda?

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

But remember her fling with Eric when she thought she was having twins-- false alarm. She should know better at her age. Sasha isn't interested in women anyway?


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Could be Freda thinks she is irresistible to ALL men, who knows, hard to read her mind.

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Daft girl - she should mind what she gets up to

E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Everyone should get together and read Freda the “riot act”.

F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Fruits And Vegetables


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Gooey sticky buns.

H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Help in the kitchen

I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I think we need a whole new crew in the kitchen.

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just call a meeting and we will get things sorted
K


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Kitchen may not be a good place for the meeting, how about the garden?

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Little bit chilly to sit outside
M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Maybe in the library or wait till dinner is being served? Not too chilly here today.

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nighty night we'll talk it over in the library tomorrow, sweet dreams all
O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Night, night, sleep tight!

Oatmeal for brekkie tomorrow.

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pancakes with lemon and sugar. Sacha did well, tossing them in the air. I’ve heard he used to make lovely crepe Suzette’s until he set the kitchen on fire. 
Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quick hello and I’m off to bed. Night, night! Talk to you tomorrow.

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Roast duck a la orange. Sacha has been busy in the kitchen. Pity I don’t eat duck and I don’t think Joan will want any. 
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sacha needs to be told that WE decide on the meals, he's cooking for us not himself, and if he doesn't like it he can leave.
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tough talking is the way to go!

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U said it Joan, we don't stand for any messing in our kitchen.
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Victory we hope! 

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well sandj has started a new funny spelling word game, I won't be playing because I can only cope with the 3 we're playing :sm02: also it could be turning into a spelling correction by some players,can't be doing with it, one woman lists a lot, so that spoils it for others. I'm happy with what we have. 
X,Y or Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Agree, I got ticked off for misreading the rules!

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Best to let them play-- and be snarky among themselves.I love the fun and laughs we have, thats good enough for me.
C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Chilly —- a bit this morning. Hoping to Sachs soon, hope it’s not his day off.

D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Dark out right now —- going on to 6 a.m.

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dreary today although the sun is trying to shine

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Every day seems different lately, one day a sweater, another day fetch out a T shirt. I think Sachas got the message-- he's left
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fun and games - you will have to try again

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got an advert for chef in the local paper
H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Hard to find good kitchen help.

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I agree-- I also have to go for a while-- back later
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Joan's going too - early lunch hubby has dental appt.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Keep this thread going — Jan and Joan gone for a bit, Sue where are you?

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

BonnieP said:


> Keep this thread going - Jan and Joan gone for a bit, Sue where are you?
> 
> L


Leaving in a half hour but have time to play for awhile.

M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Make the most of our time together, having internet issues but will try to keep up!

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

New Modem made a difference with our computer.
O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Okay, thanks will keep that in mind. 

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Part of our problem we were having trouble with our land-line phones. We thought it was the phones we got new phones and still had the problem. 
Never did we know that the Modem had anything to do with the phones but it did. 

Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quick, I am receiving your messages only! lol. Apparently cable co was working on our tv lines. Phone works and getting the odd message.

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really slow connection today,but here we are.
S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Slow is right!

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tip top cake in the oven, Eric made it, so we could vote him new chef


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Up to trying something different.

V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very good luck with Eric

W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

We can only hope we have good luck with Eric, did he ask for a raise?

XYZ or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra Help from Freda is forbidden
Y


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

You got that right! 

Z or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

zipping around, it seems like Eric is quite handy in the kitchen. 

A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

At last we finally have someone who can work in the kitchen, hopefully he is a skilled chef!

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Better than that French show off, I think as long as Freda doesn't get wind of Eric being in the kitchen, we'll be fine. 
C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Chef Eric it is then, fingers crossed. Too much of a turnover in our kitchen.

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Decent meals are good

E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Everyone wins, yay!

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Food is our favourite-- good food that is 
G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Good food, definitely a favourite!

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Happy days ahead with our Eric, hope he knows how to make a good roast dinner, and food to suit our non meat eaters.
G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Great news —- here’s hoping Eric will stick around!

H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Hope Eric will stick around and forget about Freda!

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I’ve heard that Eric’s desserts are to die for. Can’t wait to try some.
J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Just hope that Eric sticks around so we can all taste his cooking —- especially the desserts!

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitchen never has been put to so much use since Eric took over!
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lucky that Freda doesn’t know he’s here. 
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Making Pies today along with the beef stew that Jan ordered. 
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

New suggestion list for Eric.
O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Not making pumpkin pies till Saturday for Thanksgiving dinner at my DD’s house on Sunday. I made beef stew yesterday for DH. 

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

BonnieP said:


> Not making pumpkin pies till Saturday for Thanksgiving dinner at my DD's house on Sunday. I made beef stew yesterday for DH.
> 
> O


Omelette in the morning with Black Coffee. I made Pumpkin Pies and one apple pie for my GD's Birthday Party this past Sat. She turned 3 on the 26th of Sept. 
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pumpkin soup for me.
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quite Different something I never had, pumpkin soup. I did have squash soup which I would think it would be similar. Do you use a chicken broth for the pumpkin soup? 
R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

grandmann said:


> Omelette in the morning with Black Coffee. I made Pumpkin Pies and one apple pie for my GD's Birthday Party this past Sat. She turned 3 on the 26th of Sept.
> P


Quick cooking oats for squares. How sweet, 3 is a sweet age.

R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Ready for a nice turkey dinner and we get to meet our new grand dog too!

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Quite Different something I never had, pumpkin soup. I did have squash soup which I would think it would be similar. Do you use a chicken broth for the pumpkin soup?
> R


Yes, I use chicken stock, onion or leek, one potato and carrot and the rest is pumpkin. I just chuck it all in my soup maker and it cooks then blends it, all in one go, takes half an hour. Add salt and pepper and cream and parsley. I prefer butternut pumpkin for soup but will use any if butternut isn't available. I have never tried pumpkin pie but I've had pumpkin scones which are yummy.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

BonnieP said:


> Ready for a nice turkey dinner and we get to meet our new grand dog too!
> 
> S


Sounds great, enjoy. What type of dog is your new grandy?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Yes, I use chicken stock, onion or leek, one potato and carrot and the rest is pumpkin. I just chuck it all in my soup maker and it cooks then blends it, all in one go, takes half an hour. Add salt and pepper and cream and parsley. I prefer butternut pumpkin for soup but will use any if butternut isn't available. I have never tried pumpkin pie but I've had pumpkin scones which are yummy.


Pumpkin and squash soup are made the same, I bet the pumpkin will be a little better. I need to try that some time. I don't know how much longer I will be on the computer wants to quit on me. I rather play games than read tonight or knit.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

ohsusana said:


> Sounds great, enjoy. What type of dog is your new grandy?


Looking forward to it. Our new grand is a Golden Doodle and his name is Archie. DD says he is so calm and mellow. We loved their last dog but she was a little hyper till she got to know you.
Should be interesting. lol

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

BonnieP said:


> Looking forward to it. Our new grand is a Golden Doodle and his name is Archie. DD says he is so calm and mellow. We loved their last dog but she was a little hyper till she got to know you.
> Should be interesting. lol
> 
> T


The Golden Doodle are Beautiful looking dogs. 
U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

UR right, he looks beautiful in his pics.

V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Visiting will be a pleasure for you and your husband. Especially since your new Grand is calm and mellow. Make sure you take your walking shoes with you because Archie for sure will want to go for a walk. 
W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

grandmann said:


> Visiting will be a pleasure for you and your husband. Especially since your new Grand is calm and mellow. Make sure you take your walking shoes with you because Archie for sure will want to go for a walk.
> W


We definitely will see a difference. We really loved Roxy, she was very lovable too. We do miss her very much.

XYZ or A


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Yellow wax beans

Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Your Doodle sounds more of a people dog than the one we know of. Our friends have a Black Doodle, he is a Beautiful Dog but very Hyper. One time our friend stop to talk with us and the dog wanted to walk he bit our friend's hand. I won't trust a dog that will bite his owner. 
Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yellow wax beans
> 
> Z


Zipping along with a few computer problems. Just got it fix, we will see how long it will last. 
A


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

American cheese

B


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Food.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Ah, computer problems. Everything still not right with my iPad!

B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

But what is Eric serving tomorrow for brekkie, anyone know? We may have to eat out.

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Croissants with anything you want. 
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Day has started nice, sunny & bright, blue sky so probably no rain-- we shall wait and see!! Croissants with Nutella spread for my brekkie tomorrow please.
E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Eggs and bacon please. Extra early riser today.

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fresh orange juice and a croissant with apricot jam.
G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Grapes

H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Favourable weather here too, we had a lot of rain yesterday!

Shopping is being delivered this morning!
Off to the podiatrist this afternoon 

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Great to have feet pampered, I'm spoilt, my foot lady visits me -- at a cost :sm01: Used to be free for oldies at the little Cottage Hospital a bus ride away, but like all good things , thats stopped
Got a stew going in the slow cooker.
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hot pot.
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I've made enough to feed the village :sm02: :sm02: Will freeze 3 and have on for tonights dinner.
J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Just had shower and waiting to leave for dentist.

K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep your pecker up Bonnie - good luck at the dentist

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Let us know how you got on at the dentist--good luck
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

My hubby had a tooth out yesterday but is fine now

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice to know hubby's ok, -- my son gathered some sloes for me to make sloe gin, I make it for a couple of family friends for Christmas- and save a small bottle for myself -- hic! :sm02: 
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh dear soon everything will be Christmas in the shops 

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Please don't remind us Joan, Co-op already have mince -pies, various tins of sweets with a notice -- B.O. G. O. F, & Christmas cards, can't be doing with it can you ?
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quick answer - I'll do everything on line and keep out of it

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Trust me, so will I --- lunch time back soon


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Up to nothing right now —- back from the dentist, check up fine but need a crown. Have to wait for insurance approval. Thanks for your concern. Will start crown process after I return from Florida. Hope your lunch was yummy.

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very nice to hear you are going to Florida, holiday or visiting friends/ family ?
W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

We (my girlfriend and I), are going to Daytona Beach for two weeks on holiday. I’m leaving DH home (his choice).

XYZ or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You'll have a lovely time.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Always have lots of fun. Thank you.

B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Beans and toast

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Crispy bacon on your beans on toast. 
D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Dark chocolate

E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Exactly, crispy bacon would be great!

F


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

For Pete's saki


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Good old porridge for brekkie

H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Ice cream 

J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Jam on toast works too!

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Knives being sharpened in the kitchen.
L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Look over in the corner —- I think I see Eric sleeping!
Night, night!

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Must have been into the sherry, he was supposed to be making a trifle.
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now I'm wondering if we made the right decision with Eric,-- can he be trusted with the cooking sherry?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh dear you will to need to lock it all away again!

P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Please give Eric another chance, may have been a bad day.

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Question Eric when he finally wakes up,
R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Right on, only way to find out the truth!

S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

tea caddy


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Useful Cooking Tips


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Victoria sponge

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eating in the kitchen, nice and warm.
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fancy cup cakes

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Grill & cooker on making it so cosy, a nice big cheese omelette and crusty bread n butter, how does that sound girls ?


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Heck, that sounds fabulous, I’ll be right over, plug the kettle on for tea please, thank you.

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I've done as you asked Bonnie, now I await the others.
J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Just a quick thank you, I’m sure the others will be there soon!

K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep it warm Jan, I'm on my way - sounds good!

L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Looking forward to our get together, should be lots of fun!

M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Must be - I sometimes think we are all barmy!!

N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nuts In A Can For Snacking 

O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Okey, dokey, bring the nuts along to share!

P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

packet of eclairs for afters!

Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quick, make sure the eclairs have extra cream! lol

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Racing along like a maniac for those eclairs
S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Sure looking forward to a nice sweet treat!

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Time for my beddy byes, nighty night all, sleep tight, see you tomorrow x
U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

U have a nice peaceful sleep! Night, night!

V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very lonely, where is everyone tonight? I know Jan and Joan are sleeping!

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Weary legs, I’ve been pruning my citrus trees then giving them a feed. Relaxing now with a coffee and a slice of coconut cake.
XYZ


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZ time, have a great day, night, night!

A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Another day another dollar-- as they say.I've been up with the lark, done a few house-work jobs,had Kelloggs nut crunch for brekky with a nice cup of 'proper' coffee, don't care much for instant. Going to have my hair done later, then the day is my own.I might get Eric to take me for a spin in the Roller, and pop into Harrods for afternoon tea :sm02: :sm02: :sm16:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Bet you'll have a lovely time

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Coffee pods for me. I’m not keen on instant coffee since we bought the Nespresso machine. I like a latte and hubby likes a strong cappuccino.
D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Dark outside right now (it’s only 6 a.m.). lol

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Decaffeinated is my choice

E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Enjoy your coffee!

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Forget the Harrods trip, Roller has a flat battery and Eric has to do the cooking. Never mind I'll have to sit in the warm & crochet. :sm02: 
G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Good for you —- keep after Eric, he has to learn to listen! Happy crocheting!

H


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Having a nice coffee. Making bread today. yum.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I love home made bread, have you got a breadmaker, or do it all by hand. I bags the first crust, with plenty of real butter please, non of the fancy stuff to cut your cholesterol


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Jeannie makes bread the *proper* way with fresh yeast and two risings. You'd love it. The whole house smells lush. You can come over in about an hour. When it's out of the oven. Bring friends as there is quite a lot of it.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Keep it for us we'll be right over, I'll bring some home made strawberry jam,
L


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Lovely, that sounds great.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Making bread in the bread machine is the easiest. Yummy!

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice - I'll bring blackcurrant jam and butter

O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Okay, that sounds good to me!

P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pass the message on

Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Question —- is a Eric still looking for Freda?

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rhubarb and custard

S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

since you are all coming I'll make a lemon drizzle cake.

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Thankyou, I love lemon drizzle cake , I've been asked to make another Ecclefechan for the weekend
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U are a popular chef

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very good job I like making cakes :sm01: 
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Would have made many cakes in the past, not now though

XYZ


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Xtra special for my family-- d.i.laws don't have a lot of time to make cakes, but they enjoy eating them :sm01: 
A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Ahhh, very thoughtful of you Jan to make cakes for your busy DILs.

B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Bet Jan enjoys them too! My hubby is diabetic which doesn't help and no family close. 

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Certainly do enjoy them Joan, my waistline proves that !
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Down tools -I'm off to lunch now, back later!!

E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Enjoy your lunch!

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Egg on toast for my lunch-- back soon
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Funny our letters crossed :sm02: 
G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Giggle, giggle.

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Had my lunch now I feel sleepy, so I might have a few zzzz's
I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Ice Cream On Top Of Apple Pie


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Joan has just had prawns and and tomatoes plus toast with half a slice just butter and the other butter and honey!

K


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Kitchen staff arriving soon to prepare the menu for the weekend.

L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lots to do then!

M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Make sure everyone has their special requests ready to give to the staff. It will make it easier to plan the menus.

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Not too sure if Eric can cope with different meals on the menu-- but I'll choose roast chicken with all the trimmings with lemon cheesecake to follow please 
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh - no chicken just a Quorn crispy fillet plus everything else for me please! Hope that includes cranberry sauce.

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pizza Deluxe, Eric can do it I hope
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Question I can't answer!

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Really Hot Natural Salsa which I bought on our bus trip, way too many Jalapeno peppers. Usually I don't mind spicy hot. 
S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Sweet treats for dessert. Does Eric make good desserts, anyone know?

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Terrible for Desserts
U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Ugh, was hoping he would be productive in the dessert department!

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very well, leave the desserts to me and Jeanie, she might even make some Devonshire scones, we already have cream in the fridge & strawberry jam from Joan.And there will be quorn for those who need it
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Well done with the Quorn

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really not a problem, we aim to please :sm01: 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

So that's enough for today - night night -sweet dreams

T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Talk to you tomorrow, sweet dreams!

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Up to bed for me as well, night night all sleep well xx


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very sleepy people, have a restful night.

W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Whitman’s Box Of Chocolate


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Xtra whipped cream for the pumpkin pie for our Thanksgiving.

YZ or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ah well, Jan and Jeanie, don’t forget the vanilla slices for me. Extra large ones please.
B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Banana bread with butter would be nice for a change.

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Caramel slice.
D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Dark chocolate cake.

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eccles cakes. Not had one for years.
F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Fruit basket with assorted fruit.

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glass bowl full of punch.
H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Heading up to bed. Night, night. See you in the morning.

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I hope you sleep well.
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Joan & Jan have started their day, it isn't so windy today, how about you Joan-- wind & rain ?
I'm going to be busy this morning tidying my 'bogey hole' under the stairs, I shall pop in when I can, it'll be a back breaking job so I'll be glad of a break.
K.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keep up with some rest breaks Jan and don’t overdo it. You might find some lost treasure in your bogey hole. 
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Laughing --- don't know about lost treasure, lots of stuff that has just got chucked under there,-- you know, open the door and throw it in and close the door fast ? :sm02: There are boxes (might come in handy ! ) folded bags, a couple of big pans I'll never use, -- you name it it's in there. :sm16: 
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Must agree - we have spare bedroom (boxroom) that needs sorting. It's full of old toot!!! :sm16:

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now you mention it, my box room is the same ! 
O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Okay, I’m up for the day. Rained a bit overnight but not very chilly outside. Baking later this morning. Happy decluttering Jan.

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pleased to see you Bonnie, happy baking--- nearly finished decluttering , -- now where to put it till the bin collection next Thursday :sm16: :sm16: 
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Question. Why don’t you put it on the kerb with a Free sign. You never know, someone might want it.
R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Recycle is the way to go. We had a garage sale on Labour Day weekend and I couldn’t believe what we sold. What was left we donated to Sally Ann. Found a few collectibles I didn’t know I had. Glad you were able to do some decluttering. Doesn’t it feel good?

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sitting here giggling -- my old Hoover packed up, so I put it out near the back gate--didn't do it in daylight :sm02: ---next morning -- gone.!Can't do it with this lot, mostly jam jars,and rubbish whats accumulated over the years.I can put it in the all purpose bin for collection in a bin bag, jam jars in recycling bin, Got nice empty shelves now.
U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

U rule Jan! Congrats!

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very pleased with my mornings work, now for a sit with my crochet .
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

We're both feeling good, Jan! I few weeks ago after a tidyup, I put an old carpet shampooer out side the porch till I found out if the council would take it. Lo and behold someone took it. I've no idea when.

XYZ


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Xtra happy for you Joan, our council charges to collect household goods, so whoever took our stuff did us a favour :sm24: 
Y.Zor A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

You and I both lucky - mine weighed a ton and smelt of cat pee!!!!!!!!


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

A win, win for all. We have a “bulk” pick up with our garbage every second week and you wouldn’t believe what people put out at the curb.

B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

But here you have to pay for larger items!

C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Daily Newspaper To Read With Coffee!


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Every two weeks DH is on the lookout for stuff. lol Same thing here we just put it at the curb and usually it is gone before garbage day. We used to have it only in the spring, then they added the fall and now every two weeks. Makes it easy to dispose of couches and other big items. Sorry you have to pay but this system works pretty well.

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fossicking around at the local tip shop. That was hubby and I on Friday after we dropped off a trailer full of garden prunings. Hubby was so happy to find a golf buggy for $3. Just needs a bit of TLC then will be on the golf course.
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good for hubby, bet he was happy, I love finding freebies,not often enough though 
H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Happy for hubby too, lucky find. I guess UK will be heading to bed for the night soon. Night, night, sleep tight!

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

It’s 2.10 pm here and I’ve just made a batch of date scones and an orange cake. The house smells delicious. 
J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Just watching the news before bed. I can smell your baking from here —- yummy! I bet your house smells great! Enjoy!

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keeping watch and making sure hubby doesn’t eat too many goodies.
L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Leave him a small sample! 

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Might have to put them under lock and key. He’s already had a few samples.
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Now up again - had a rough night went to bed just after 10 and didn't get to sleep till 2.30. Shan't be doing a lot today!!

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh, that’s not good Joan. Make sure you take it easy today.
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Phoooey --- not good when you can't get to sleep,Take it easy today Joan.
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Question is why? I don't know!!

R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Rest and relaxation is what you need today Joan.

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sometimes I’m the same, my brain gets overactive. The more you try and sleep, the harder it is.
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

ohsusana said:


> Sometimes I'm the same, my brain gets overactive. The more you try and sleep, the harder it is.
> T


Tell me about it! The same thing happens to me.

U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Too true - taking it easy now.

Off to get some lunch now. Back later!

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Urgent hunger pangs need attention.
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very good idea

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Watched Scotland v Japan, good game but felt sorry for the Scots, now it's time for a quick snack
x.y or z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A good lunch to fill the tum. Enjoy

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Beans on toast , grated cheese on top,a nice cup of coffee to follow
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cor that sounds good

D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Delicious turkey day! Enjoy your lunch ladies!

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Enjoy Bonnie, hope you have a great day.

F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Fish Fry


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Great dinner with family, everything was lovely and tasty. Thanks for your good wishes

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy to hear. Are there any leftovers?
I


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

In my refrigerator on the bottom shelf

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just wait and I’ll be right over. 
K


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Just wait and I'll be right over.
> K


Kitchen door is unlocked!

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lucky me. 
M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Made a big enough turkey, so we brought leftovers home!

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice, it will give you some extra meals. By the way, Happy Thanksgiving.
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh Bonnie Happy Thanksgiving, dinner sounded great.
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Party time - Happy Thanksgiving, Bonnie. Not sure what day it was.

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Queen for the day that's what Bonnie was.We used to have Harvest Festival, don't hear so much about it these days,The little children in the village go to the church with teachers taking fruit & veg. to be given to pensioners in the care home in the village.
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Remember Harvest Festival as a child. Mum used to make up a basket of fruit and donate it to the local church. When we visited for the Sunday service, the church smelled lovely with all the fresh produce.

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shame those days are gone - although I think in it still happens in farming villages!

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

They do in other villages near me , and they have a special service, I've never seen anything on our notice board to that effect.-- Anyway, how's your weather today, it's dry but quite cold here, but it is winter so we can expect it can't we :sm16: 
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U are lucky it's dry today - it's very wet and chilly here today, thunderstorms forecast this afternoon!! We have to go to Optometrists for eye tests and I have OCT test.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very nice here, full of spring time bird song. Been out gardening again, the veggie patch is looking good.
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Wrap up warm Joan & hubby when you venture out,I'm going for eye check up this Saturday-- one of my g/sons is a qualified optomerist so I have my own personal 'eye doctor' :sm02: 
X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra hats and scarves for Joan and hubby.
Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes, yes
Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Afternoon teatime.
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Big Bed 
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cream cakes galore.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't tempt us, I keep staring at a big cream eclaire, I'm saving it for lunch time and that's in about an hours time-- if I can last out that long.I shall clean the lounge windows to take my mind off it :sm02: 
E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Everyone had a great time, thanks for all your good wishes. Yes, leftovers come in very handy! Turkey, stuffing and garlic mashed potatoes came home. Enough for a few dinners. Yay!

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Food for a few dinners sounds good to me,
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Green Kale Salad 

H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Happy hour —- are we planning for one this week?

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I hope so, always ready for a get together 
J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Just asking? I didn’t want to miss it. Have you picked a day yet?

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kitchen staff gone on strike, so don't know when :sm03:
L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Lost their nerve about serving the new menu or is Eric the reason?

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Money issues my dear, they all want a rise
N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

No way, really? I think they need to prove themselves first! lol

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

OK, let them go, we can soon find replacements, till then , how about we all chip in and bring our own, I'll bring Marmite wheels & cheese straws.
P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Pizza, I have been craving it lately! lol

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quick bring on the pizza, haven't had any for ages.Margarita is very nice.
R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Rushing to the phone to place the order, how many should I order?

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Some for me please - Margueretta would be good!

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Thankyou, I'll set the table, OOH I'm so excited
U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

U are a sweetgeart, tganks for setting the table. That is a big help.

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Vroom vroom, I'm revving up raring to go, I'm starving
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

We'll have some fun won't we!

XYZ


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

zzzzzzzzz afraid I have to leave you, bed time for me, but I enjoyed the pizza, night night sleep tight, and we'll do it all again tomorrow xx


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Ahhh, sleep time again. Night, night Jan, sleep tight. Yes, we will continue our adventure tomorrow! Glad you enjoyed the pizza.

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bother!! I missed out on the pizza.

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cheer up Sue,we saved you a slice of lemon cheesecake.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't worry Sue, there's always the next time

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eee yes, can't wait for another get together 
F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Fun time was had by all! Thanks for the invite!

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Grated cheese for Jan's beans on toast.

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Get your thinking caps on for food and simple recipes to suit all tastes.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Have to have a think

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I know I can rely on you all 
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jan, thank you for the lemon cheesecake, truly yum.
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kick your heels up and join us anytime
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Like to have a knees up.
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Me too,knees up Mother Brown,yer drawers are 'anging down :sm02: 
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Now we've established we all like a knees up, (as long as the knees hold out)

Good to let your hair down once in a while!! :sm11: :sm11:

O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

New day, any ideas what is being served for lunch and dinner?

O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh definitely, we must let our hair down once in a while.

P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Off to lunch now - baked beans on toast with grated cheese on top, thanks Jan :sm11: 

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oven chips, fried egg and best ham for dinner tonight, just a snack at lunch time.
P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Prefer poached eggs on toast.

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite enjoy poached as well, might do that instead of fry -- much healthier, although I do use that low cal spray oil 
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Right about the beans though, Jan I enjoyed that, although I'll add little more cheese next time!

S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

So lazy today, anyone else feel that way?

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Taken delivery of the groceries, changed the bed and done essentials but nothing else....

U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

U are full of energy today Joan, can I borrow some? lol

V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very lacking in energy now Bonnie!!!!!! None to spare. :sm03:


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Well, I guess I will have to look elsewhere Joan. Thanks anyway.

XYZ or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> Right about the beans though, Jan I enjoyed that, although I'll add little more cheese next time!
> 
> S


Yes I put quite a bit of grated cheese on the beans Joan -- we call it'a cheese beanie'


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Yes I put quite a bit of grated cheese on the beans Joan -- we call it'a cheese beanie'


A cheese beanie is good - just was watching my waistline with the cheese!

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Being good once in a while is good, but spoil yourself often :sm01: 
C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Cool day today, a great day to spoil ourselves!

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Does anybody like sardines in oil on toast?
E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Ewwwwww, no way, sorry!

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Fish is good for you :sm02: 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Does anybody like sardines in oil on toast?
> E


Great, I like mackerel in oil or brine, on toast!

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Have you tried pilchards in a sandwich with vinegar and a sprinkle of pepper ? I love it.
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I can't have vinegar - it makes me choke!! I usually substitute lemon juice.

J

Off now -sweet dreams, back tomorrow!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> I can't have vinegar - it makes me choke!! I usually substitute lemon juice.
> 
> J
> 
> Off now -sweet dreams, back tomorrow!


Sleep well,back tomorrow x


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Just have to keep going tonight —- maybe Sue will keep me company!

K


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

kinky kippers


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Late person up in UK, wow!

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Might be on my own now, are you still up and around Bonnie ? 
N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Not time for night, night yet Sue. I’m still here. I guess it is just us till UK comes back in the a.m.!

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ok, what time is it in Canada ? It’s 12:09 pm here in Australia.
P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Putting sleep off for a few more hours. It is 9:15 p.m. here in Canada.

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite a big time difference, 15 hours if my maths is correct. Wednesday here.
R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Right on Sue, I calculate 15 hr. Time difference too. It is still Tuesday evening here.

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quiet around here, my hubby and I had a busy last week. We were in Door County on Wed. for an outside theater show. It was a comedy "George Washington Teeth". Saturday and Sunday we were there for my hubby's 55th Class Reunion. One of his class mates owns a huge resort, Stone Harbor. Everyone who attend the class reunion was given a room for free of charge. It was nice but no place like home. 

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

BonnieP said:


> Right on Sue, I calculate 15 hr. Time difference too. It is still Tuesday evening here.
> 
> S


Sneaking In to say Hi to Bonnie and Sue

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Top stuff Ann, I wondered where you were. Sounds like you’ve been having fun.
U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

grandmann said:


> Sneaking In to say Hi to Bonnie and Sue
> 
> T


U have been missed Ann, now we know why, sounds like a fun time!

V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Vanilla Wafers on Bananas And Pudding


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very Relaxing, my hubby got to meet classmates that he didn't see since high school. Others we see more often because they live close to us. 
W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

What a wonderful idea. I’m sure a good time was had by all.
Welcome to other posters too!

XYZ or A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

zzzzzzzzz time for me! Night, night, see you in the morning!

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Apricot pie cooling on the counter.
B


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Dutch oven


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Cabbage Rolls

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Doing leftovers for dinner tonight.
E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Everyone will be coming over Sue, get ready for us please.
Can we bring anything?

F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Far too late now I guess Sue has gone to bed!

G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Great, we will have to wait for Sue to wake up for an answer! lol Good morning.

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hiya, I’m still up, it’s only 9 pm and I’m waiting for Coronation Street to begin.
Yes, just bring some nibbles and we can all watch tv together. Bring your pjs if you want and we’ll have a slumber party.

I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I got that wrong I'm on my way in Pjs with some nibbles!

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just changing into my cow onesie so don’t be alarmed when I open the door. Hurry up, Corrie starting in 14 minutes.
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep calm I'm nearly there,

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Looking out for you. Where’s Jan and Bonnie, are they coming too ?
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

My thoughts exactly I was wondering where they were!

N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Never fear, I’m still here and still in my jammies. I’m on my way. Where is Jan? Looking forward to seeing your cow onesie. lol

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh dear, you’re all too late. I’ve just climbed into bed. It’s only 5 degrees and I’ve put an extra blanket on the bed.
Night night and see you tomorrow.

P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Play again tonight. Night, night.

Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Question is where's Jan? I hope she's Ok!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Phewww, here I am huffing and puffin', sorry to be late and worrying you all, I ve been to my regular Wednesday trip on the free bus to Asda. Got us all some nibbles so be round to mine when you can'


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Really can’t come right now, sorry. Getting ready to go to dr. appt. then brekkie, yum, yum! See you later ladies. Glad you are back Jan.

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

See you soon Bonnie,I had prawn cocktail with crusty tiger bread for my lunch, mmmm yum
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tut tut, I can't come - hubby has a hospital appt. and will there for a while! I think I will take my ereader, I don't have any knitting on the go

Did you have a good shop?

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Usually say I don't need much, but always end up with a trolley full, but yes I had a good shop and was nice to see my fellow shoppers on the bus.
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Visiting on the bus sounds like a good way to go, Jan
W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Well, I’m back from dr. appt. and brekkie. Hope everyone is well and ready to go. UK must be dinner time now —- enjoy!

XYZ or A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very nice to meet others. 

W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

BonnieP said:


> Well, I'm back from dr. appt. and brekkie. Hope everyone is well and ready to go. UK must be dinner time now -- enjoy!
> 
> XYZ or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra large kettle of beef barley soup for us today, it's that kind of day (raining and cold outside)
Y


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

You can have the rain, we had it all morning and now seems to have stopped but still damp.

Z or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ZZZ Good sleeping Weather, nothing more cozy crawling into a warm bed. 
A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Ahhhh, sounds very relaxing to me too!

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bubble Bath is relaxing and a piece of Apple pie afterwards!
C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Champagne would be a nice go along after the bubble bath!

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dinner afterwards including a Dessert to Die For!
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well I don't drive so it's a god send . Having fish n chips with my family tonight, just waiting for son to pick me up.I feel so lucky being only a 5 minute drive away from them


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Everyone will be thrilled, looking forward to dessert!

F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Fish and chips sound yummy! Enjoy!

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got home to a nice warm house, dinner was great.
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Home sweet Home
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm in my jim-jams ready for bed soon, meanwhile catching up with my crochet
J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Jammies sound great, can’t wait!

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kit yourself out in your jammies, with hot choc. and a bikkie (cookie ) or two
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lovely - bed sounds good. Hospital appt. took a long while. Just had two ginger bikkies and will be off soon.

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Makes you tired just sitting about waiting at hospital, ginger bikkies are one of my favourites, I found some dark choc coated ones in Asda, mmm.
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Night night, back tomorrow


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Off you go, nighty night sweet dreams x
P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Pleasant dreams to both of you. See you tomorrow.

Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> I'm in my jim-jams ready for bed soon, meanwhile catching up with my crochet
> J


Quiet time with your crocheting. Jan what are you making? 
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Repeating what I have knitted already. I was off two stitches before I started the lace and I couldn't recover from my mistake. Starting over seem easier than trying to find the two missing stitches. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/in-the-land-of-oz

S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Such a pretty pattern Jan. What colour isbyour yarn? Good luck!

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

BonnieP said:


> Such a pretty pattern Jan. What colour isbyour yarn? Good luck!
> 
> T


The pattern that I posted I'm making out of a soft yellow, this color was chosen by friend of mine who I'm making the shawl for. Now where is Jan? I don't know what she is crocheting.

U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

grandmann said:


> The pattern that I posted I'm making out of a soft yellow, this color was chosen by friend of mine who I'm making the shawl for. Now where is Jan? I don't know what she is crocheting.
> 
> U


Ugh! I need to pay attention. Yellow is my granddaughter's favourite colour! It is a very pretty pattern. I think Jan and Joan have called it a day.

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very chilly here today, hubby has got the wood fire on. I don’t think I will be doing any gardening today. Might be a good day for baking, I’ve got eggs coming out of my ears thanks to my kind neighbour. I’ve got a recipe for lemon, blueberries and white chocolate muffins to try. 

W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

We had heavy rain early this morning but it finally stopped. I can smell your muffins from here already! lol
Love fresh eggs. Now get moving Sue!

XYZ or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

xtra time in the kitchen for Sue, if you can find time please give us the recipe. I realize I will be using a 350 degree oven. But if that is different maybe I can figure out the temperature according to your recipe. 

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Almost ready to start baking. We’ve had a couple of interruptions with the phone then the Bio Cycle man turned up to check our system. Now I’m having a coffee then look out kitchen, here I come. I’ll send some muffins out to my KP buddies eh ?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yippee, I'm afraid the muffins need to travel to far but my mouth is watering. The muffins sound soooo Good!
Z


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

I like the shawl Grandmann! 

Brussels Sprouts 

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> I like the shawl Grandmann!
> 
> Brussels Sprouts
> 
> C


Thank You Sandy

Carrot Muffins but I can't wait until Susan's Muffins come out of the oven.

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> xtra time in the kitchen for Sue, if you can find time please give us the recipe. I realize I will be using a 350 degree oven. But if that is different maybe I can figure out the temperature according to your recipe.
> 
> Y


I'll write out the recipe while I'm having my coffee Ann.
Bear in mind, I haven't made these before.

White Choc, Lemon & Blueberry muffins.
Makes 12.

2& 2 thirds cups self raising flour
1 & one quarter cups caster sugar 
250 grams light sour cream
175 grams unsalted butter, melted and cooled.
Half a cup milk 
3 eggs, lightly beaten 
2 tsps finely grated lemon rind.
1 cup white Choc Bits 
1 & a half cups frozen blueberries.

Line muffin pans with muffin wraps
Combine flour and caster sugar in a large bowl. Whisk together the sour cream, butter, milk, eggs and lemon rind in a medium jug. Add to the flour mixture and stir until combined. Fold in the white Choc Bits, then blueberries. Divide evenly among prepared pan holes ( about half cup in each ).
Cook in a moderate oven for about 30 minutes, or until cooked when tested .
Remove from oven.
Stand in pans for 5 minutes. Transfer to a wire rack to cool.
Serve warm or cold muffins dusted with sifted icing sugar, if desired.

Enjoy.

Hope they turn out ok. They certainly sound very rich and yummy.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Susan thanks for the recipe. I will try them because everything in the recipe I like. I need caster sugar or make my own from granulated sugar.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Delicious sounding recipe Sue. Let us know how they turn out. Thanks for sharing your recipe.

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Excited to be putting on my apron soon. It’s nice to share things, even untried recipes if they sound good.

F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

For sure Sue even untried recipes are fun to share. Good luck and keep us posted!

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Good Thing that Sue is making them before I do. If she doesn't like them then I won't even try. 
H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Here’s wishing Sue good luck with the new recipe.

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I know for sure it will be a Winner!
J


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Just make sure you share some.

K


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Know also that they will be a huge win for Sue and us!

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Look lively gals, Jans up and raring to go, those muffins sound great, but I shall wait for the verdict
before making some. Bonnie asked what I'm working on, -- it a c2c blanket using Autumn colours stripes for an old buddy, he feels the cold so it's a surprise for him.
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Must own up. The muffins didn’t eventuate. A friend called me, she was feeling a bit down so we chatted for quite a while. I will definitely make them on Saturday, we’re going into town tomorrow, stocking up on plants and gardening stuff. Maybe Ann will make the muffins before me after all.

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now we'll be in suspenders till Ann might make some.
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh the muffins sound delicious Sue..

The shawl looks beautiful Ann - I couldn't attempt that now with arthritic wrists and hand. Wrist and thumb braces don't help either! 

Your blanket sounds good, Jan I like autumn colours

I've just finished knitting a shawlette but don't like it - I shall frog it and try a capelet.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Please put the kettle on for tea. Sad that Sue didn’t get to make the muffins but understand friends are more important. 
Good luck Jan with your C2C and sorry about your shawl Joan.

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Question Joan, why don't you like your shawlette ?I must've missed Anns shawl. I'm just back from my weekly hair-do,then whilst the weathers ok need to do some tidying in the garden, sweeping leaves & trying to pull a few weeds up. Gardeners been on hols for 2 weeks-- how dare he ? :sm02: :sm02:
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

(W)rong fit on the shawlette, somehow it seemed bunch up round my neck and aggravate my skin!

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sensitive skin, especially around the neck isn’t good.
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Too bad about your shawl Joan, sad after all that work. Good luck on your next pattern.

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U might have to use different yarn, Joan, if the shawlette aggravate your skin. I'm not having very good luck with my shawl, I'm counting every row so I won't miss any stitches. You won't believe the Yarn Barf I just got. I'm determined to go on. Joan I wish you luck with your shawl for yourself. I hope you find some comfortable yarn to keep you warm. 

Jan, sounds like you are the one who is really enjoying your crocheting, it should be very pretty when done. 

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very much enjoy doing my c2c blankets, believe it or not I've made nine single bed size for friends & family, and two baby buggy size. I hope you have better luck with your next shawl Joan
W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Will you post a pic on KP when you finish Jan? Look forward to seeing a pic.

XYZ or A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ZZZ time now, night night!

A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Ahhh, good night Joan and Jan! Talk to you in the morning!

B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Bed time shortly, night, night. Missed you tonight Sue and Ann.

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Came back from a big days shopping. Feet sore, legs sore but a successful day, especially as hubby and I had to visit Centrelink (social security). Being on the age pension, we have to let them know if we change any details. Luckily we didn’t have to wait too long. Just had a spinach and cheese pizza for dinner, quick to bake and quite enjoyable.
Sorry I missed my KP buddies this morning.

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Doing a bit more tidying in the garden this morning while it's still dry, think we might have more rain later,-- so, Good morning all be back later 
E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Everyone have a lovely day. Off to have hearing tested this a.m.

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Feeling very pleased with my mornings work, got more weeds up and pruned some shrubs, hopefully my gardener will be here next week to finish the heavy jobs.
G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Glad you accomplished so much Jan. Now you can take a nice break.

H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good for you Jan, still raining here, chilly too.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Heavy rain now, so I'm glad I got out in the garden this morning.
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I couldn't get on KP earlier this morning! Looking for a crochet cape now not having much fun finding what I want. :sm13:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Joan, that is so disappointing when you can't find what you are looking for
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep find chunky and I want DK, some are bottom up and I want top down - thought I'd crochet because it's easier to adjust!

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Let lady luck be with you Joan
M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

May you have better luck with your pattern search. Good luck Joan!

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nothing ventured nothing gained--try putting a request in patterns or chit- chat ?
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh dear,connections are very slow today, must be the gremlins or the weather :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Oh dear,connections are very slow today, must be the gremlins or the weather :sm02:


Perhaps it's the rain - I keep losing connection too!

I've put out a request on "patterns"

Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quick connection here today, yay. Joan did you look at Lena B’s shawl pattern she uses for her dialysis donations?

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

BonnieP said:


> Quick connection here today, yay. Joan did you look at Lena B's shawl pattern she uses for her dialysis donations?


Right Bonnie, I knitted that one but I shall frog it because I didn't like the way it sat on my neck and aggravated the skin.

S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

So sorry to hear that happened Joan. Good luck with your search. Please keep us posted.

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Slow cooker on, making chicken stew to freeze, there'll be enough for three dinners to feed on when I don't feel like cooking-- a good stand by.
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Three extra meals is very handy! :sm11: 

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U found the shawl on Ravelry someone suggested ?
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very hard - there was one I liked but it two strands of Dk knitted together and another worked sideways not top down. I think it shall just wing if I can't find anything! 

Night, night see you tomorrow! 

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Wing it Joan, I'm sure you can do that. night night sweet dreams x


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Yawn, good night UK ladies (Jan and Joan). See you tomorrow morning. Sweet dreams to you both!

Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zipping along with the gardening. Planted out the pretty pansies which we bought yesterday. Hubby had painted another little wheelbarrow so I’ve put them in there. Looks like apart from collecting teapots, I’m now collecting old wheelbarrows. Wonder if there’s a name for that ?
A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Ahhh Sue, I wondered where you had been. I don’t know if there is another name for a “wheelbarrow collector”. Maybe Jan, Joan or Sue know! lol

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Barrow fancier?-- Good morning all, very blustery today, got to venture out for my regular eye test, but --- have to pass the market where my wool lady is , sooooo-----
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Barrow fancier?-- Good morning all, very blustery today, got to venture out for my regular eye test, but --- have to pass the market where my wool lady is , sooooo-----
> C


Can you resist, Jan. Hope your eye test is good.

Sue how about wheelbarrow mania?

D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Darn good name for Sue and her wheelbarrow. Good morning everyone, here we go for Saturday. Good luck Jan with your eye test and your chance to pick up some more yarn.

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eeeeh, decisions decisions. I like both names. Well done girls. 

F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fun to try and guess Sue

G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Good day for baking.

H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Have a good bake - what are you making.


I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I’m not sure —- maybe some muffins. Thank you.

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jans back, vision is good and very little change in the macular. i made another ecclefechan tart yesterday to take to our Chinese take-away Saturday evening ritual. :sm02:--- OH and yes, I weakened and bought 3 100grm. balls of wool for my c2c blanket, --it would've been rude to walk past the nice ladies stall --


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep up with the good results re the Macular - I had very little macular change too!
Will get a new pair of tinted readers as I have visual stress.

Glad you didn't upset the wool lady! Wouldn't have been nice to walk by.

You've been busy today! 

We have our daughter here for the weekend. She lives in Wiltshire.

L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Lucky you Jan, good news about the eyes. Even better news about picking up more yarn! Yay! You go girl! Changed my mind about baking —- have to make bread this afternoon (in the bread machine) so will put off baking till another day. Have a good visit with your daughter Joan.

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My yarn is for the c2c blanket-- have a lovely visit with your daughter Joan,and you'll be able to tell her about our daft games-- I hope she won't think we are leading you astray :sm02: :sm02: 
I can smell new bread baking in Bonnies kitchen
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

No she thinks the blame lies with me as I started the "Kitchen" game - she also thinks we are all barmy... but all in fun! :sm11:

O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Okey, dokey, I guess we are all barmy as there only a few of us left! lol

P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

(We)Please ourselves in what we do and I'm having fun!!!!!!! :sm11: :sm09: 

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite right too,I like being barmy-- comes second nature to me :sm02: :sm23: 
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Right on Jan,

Got to go now, night night see you tomorrow.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Sue, are you around or am I alone for the night? Night, night Jan and Joan.

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

The two J's are off to bed, night night keep up the good work while we two are snoring, more fun tomorrow xx


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

U got it Jan, hopefully Sue will chime in soon! Night, night, see you tomorrow!

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very naughty girl, I didn’t get out of bed until gone 9 this morning. Still, it is Sunday, and not called the day of rest for nothing......ha ha. 
How was the bread Bonnie, can you save me a piece ? I love homemade bread. I left my breadmaker in Queensland when we moved here, wish I had brought it with me now.
Glad Jan and Joan’s hearing and eye tests were good. Hubby has to go to the podiatrist on Tuesday and more blood tests on Thursday but I’m health appointment free fora while....yippee!

O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Okay Sue, I’ll save you a piece. I love my bread maker too. Always made bread when hubby was working and basically stopped when he retired 11 years ago but decided to haul it out again 3 years ago and fiddled around trying to get a perfect whole wheat loaf. It took a bit of time but finally got one to work out for him. You definitely deserve a lay in once in a while. It’s good for you. Yes, great news that Jan and Joan had good reports with their appointments. Good luck to hubby with podiatrist appoinyptment.

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pretty chilly here today, feels like an Arctic wind blowing across. We’ve just been outside, digging in a bucket of compost. I’m trying one of those Bokashai systems where you put your scraps into a specially sealed bucket, adding the bokashai as you go. It ferments the scraps then you dig them into the garden. A bit easier than our normal compost system but we’ll see how it works.
Glad your hubby is enjoying the homemade bread, yum.

Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quick like a bunny when you go outside I guess. It was sunny and “warm” today. Rain Monday night into Tuesday. Your new compost system sounds very interesting. Good luck! Yes, hubby enjoyed his bread. He always has a piece before bed or a bit earlier. Love the smell of it baking! As you said yum!

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Red onion cob bread is lovely, made in the bread maker. I used to make that to accompany home made soup. I am now totally regretting leaving my machine behind. Maybe I should think about buying another one. I had a Panasonic, what brand have you got ?
S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

So many brands of machines. Right now I have a Hamilton Beach but have had a Breadman too. The one I’m using now is a refurb and have had no problems. This is my third. It is a basic machine but that is what I like. Don’t need all the bells and whistles as it is only something else to go wrong. Your bread sounds yummy especially with homemade soup!

T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Time to turn in. Night, night Sue, talk to you tomorrow.

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Upside times, we’re all over the place aren’t we. Sweet dreams Bonnie.
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very good day/morning to all.-- It's a nice fresh morning, but rain forecast later.Talking of bread machines my d/dinlaw has on and beside making bread makes buns and fill them with thick fresh cream and icing on top, good job she only makes them once in a while otherwise we'd all be fat as piggies :sm02: 
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

We used to like my bread machine but I was ill a few years ago and stopped using it and never started again - I don't know why!

XYZ


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Xtra lie in for us because it's Sunday.
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A lie in is one of life’s little treasures.
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

But if you tell lies you get spots on yer tongue, Shall we have a gather round the kitchen table for a nice cuppa tea/ coffee/ hot choc ? Bring your w.i.p.
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Count me in. Coffee sounds good and seeing as I’m not knitting anything at the moment I’ll make some dishcloths.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Chocolate for me please, I haven't bought that for ages!

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Donuts too, filled with cream.
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Decided then, and while we're all there I'd like to thank Joan for creating this game, because although it started off serious with pots & pans and sensible kitchen stuff, it's turned into a lovely meeting place for us silly billys who like a laugh, also tell of our aches n pains, and our likes and dislikes, -- Three cheers for Joan !
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eeek, thank you - but I can't take all the credit, we all make it what it is!


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

For sure, thank you Joan. You certainly have kept us busy this last little while with lots of laughs! Good morning ladies, I’ll be there for tea and not sure what else! lol. See you soon!

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Fun is what we like and fun and laughter is what we get :sm24: a good team effort
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good team effort, like I said.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Have to get some lunch now - back later!


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I haven’t had brekkie yet! lol. Enjoy your lunch Joan.

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just agreeing with everyone about our silly and funny games. Yes, thanks Joan for originally starting it. You’ve got to have a laugh, there’s not a lot of nice stuff going on in the world at present.
It’s nearly 11pm here and I’ve just put my online grocery shopping list in. I kept dozing off while doing it so I may have ordered some unusual stuff this time. I had better get to bed.
Night night and have lots of fun, save me some treats too....please. 

K


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Keep it going for sure. I’m game! Night, night Sue, sweet dreams. We will be waiting to see what you get from your grocery list. lol. Keep us posted.

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lets hope it’s not too many chocolate biscuits though hubby would be pleased.
Just got into bed with my iPad, like to go onto the ASMR channel, it gets me off to sleep easy.
See you tomorrow.

M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

May you have sweet dreams

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nighty night Sue, if you have too many chocolate biscuits, we'll all help get rid of them. 
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ok that's a good plan Jan!

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Plenty of goodies in Sues shopping basket
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quench our thirst with hot chocolate,

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rum in mine please, just a splash.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Straight as it comes for me, not too hot!

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Toodle pip my friends, I'm off to my family for Sunday roast, see ya later. Oh and Joan theres a documentary on itv at 9.00 pm about Meghan and Harry, might be worth a watch
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U enjoy yourself Jan! We'll join up again later.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very happy for you Jan, enjoy your dinner. Just finished getting meat loaf and apple crisp ready for dinner tonight. Hubby peeled the potatoes for me. Will have some to freeze for hubby when I go to .Florida. “Emptied” out the downstairs fridge freezer so I can do portions to help him out. He can cook but I do feel that for two weeks he might miss my cooking! lol

W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Well you you're getting prepared Bonnie!

XYZ


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Xactly Joan. Have some things already portioned for hubby. I guess it’s only you and I till Jan returns. Sue is sleeping —- don’t know what happed to Ann.

YZ or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You’re a lovely girl, preparing all that food for hubby. Good morning Bonnie, and maybe Ann ? It’s a lovely sunny day here and the temperature is forecast 24 degrees. We are heading off to pick up some English Box hedge plants soon so will be out working in the garden again. Hope to catch up later.

Z or A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Ann where are you? Good morning to you too Sue. Happy shopping. UK has turned in for the evening. Haven't heard from Ann, is she still playing? Yes, I always leave food for hubby when I go to Florida. 

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Been planting 60 Box hedge plants this afternoon. Hubby and I are a bit worn out but we are very happy with the end results.
Still haven’t made those lemon, blueberry and white chocolate muffins. Maybe tomorrow I will get time in the kitchen.
Hope Ann is ok, where are you grandmann?

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Come along Ann, don't keep us in suspense, where are you ?
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Do you think she is partying with Eric ? 
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eeee lass, ya could be reet, he does have access to the Roller and our Ann likes to ride in style
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Flipping heck, I hope she’s wearing her seat belt. You know what a fast devil he is.

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Going like the clappers will spoil her hair if he's got the roof open, mind you she might have her chiffon head scarf in her bag.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Help, help, is that Ann or Eric I hear ?
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't think so, unless the cops have pulled him over for speeding 
G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Good morning ladies, I’m up for the day. I don’t know where Ann is, have been asking for a bit. Hope all is well. Sue —- you and your hubby have been very busy, now you need a break. Maybe the kitchen staff will make the muffins and surprise everyone! lol

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ha ha, what a great idea Bonnie. It would be lovely to be waited on. I’ll put an ad in the paper for some hired help.
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello & goodmorning Bonnie, I hope Ann is ok,I shouldn't hold your breath for muffins , all the kitchen staff have gone to the local hop, I heard there's a jazz band playing. 
I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I agree Sue —- good luck and keep us updated on your successful search! lol. Good morning to you too Jan, didn’t know the music was today!

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jan, Joan and you might come and help. Oh bother, you’re going on holiday soon aren’t you ? Come on Jan and Joan, get your pinafores on.
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kitchen here I come, can't speak for Joan, she may be busy, but I'll make a start on the muffins
L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Love to be able to help Sue but yes I am going on holiday soon, otherwise I’d love to help. We’ll have to leave the baking chore to Jan and Joan. Thanks ladies.

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My ,my, all the kitchen staff are back from the hop, but in no state to cook, Fredas legless and the others are just rolling about laughing-- so now what do we do ?
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nothing, maybe we’ll join em. 
O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh great, we should have known this would happen! Maybe we should just order in.

P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

PM’d Ann this a.m., not read yet. Putting things away right now and getting others ready for my trip. I guess it is dinner time for Jan and Joan and night, night time for Sue. 

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quails eggs on the menu tomorrow, have never tried one, have you ?
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

BonnieP said:


> Xactly Joan. Have some things already portioned for hubby. I guess it's only you and I till Jan returns. Sue is sleeping -- don't know what happed to Ann.
> 
> YZ or A


Ann is back, besides needing a new modem our computer also needed a new router. Looks like everything is running now :sm24: 
My hubby spent all day with three different techs finally at noon he took a break and figured out the problem himself.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Sorely missed Ann, welcome back! We wondered what happened to you! Darn those computers!

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Terrific news, Ann has returned. We thought you had gone for a drive with mad Eric ! Glad you have got your computer up and running, we’re lost without them aren’t we ?
U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

U ladies are so funny. I guess it’s just the three of us as Jan and Joan have gone to bed!

V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Time goes slow without at least spending some time on the computer with Bonnie(I could smell that homemade bread, hopefully you save me the Crust the Best Part)Sue (Did you ever make the muffins, I have a grocery list made what I need but never got to the speciality store to buy the caster sugar.) Jan( I hope you post your afghan) Joan I hope you find the right kind of pattern that you will be comfortable with, let us know if you do)

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Um, no Ann. I still haven’t made the muffins. Ended up gardening and planting instead. Thought I might make them today but I don’t know if I feel in the mood to bake. Hubby has just gone to the Podiatrist so I’m having a coffee and watching the birds outside.
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Visiting a Podiatrist does that mean your hubby needs to stay off his feet for awhile? 
W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Well, bread is half gone! Hubby is the only one that eats it  At least we have three of us to keep going in the kitchen. UK still sleeping for a few more hours! lol

XYZ or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra Windy today when I took off for my class at noon. I came home at 3pm and the sun came out and it calm down. 
Tomorrow it's suppose to rain I need to go and get a tooth taken out. Do you think the tooth fairy will give me any thing for a rotten tooth?


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Y not, I think you should try and put your tooth under your pillow. Maybe the tooth fairy will leave you some fabulous yarn! lol. Good luck at the dentist.

Z or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zip out the tooth quick, I don't look forwarded to this at all. I think I spent too much time in the kitchen sampling all those sweets that I couldn't resist. Now I must pay the Price!
A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Ahh, my Samsung is acting up —- back to the IPad! I think we need a new menu in the kitchen with less sweets. The holiday season is coming soon!

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bad Girl Ann, I have been sampling the Hall-o-ween Candy. Hall-o-ween is next week Thursday Oct 31, Ann ate all the candy, I need to get to the store and buy some more. 
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hide the candy from Ann, I'm leaving for the night. I'm going to finish the book "The Girl They Left Behind" by Roxanne Veletzos and start another book to sleep by.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Candy --- haven't picked mine up yet. Yes, Oct. 31 will be here before you know it! How many kids do you get Ann? We get around forty, depending on the weather. Do you celebrate Halloween Sue? Night, night Ann, enjoy your book.

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dish of asst. mini candy bars. I usually get 80 kids, I keep count from year to year. One year I got 110. Our neighbor goes way out and passes hot dogs and chips.

E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Every year a different number here too. Hubby happy that I’m home to shell out as I don’t leave for Florida till Nov. 2. Still deciding what to give this year. Never heard of hot dogs and chips. Years ago, there was a man that used to hand out stocks! He always had a line up! lol

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra examinations of his feet because he has type 2 diabetes.
Y or Z


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Yes, we must take care of our feet, we only get two.

Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zany looking hubby when he visits the podiatrist, he wears his ugg boots so he doesn’t have to take his lace up shoes and socks off. I have to help him on with his socks these days as he has lost his suppleness.
A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

A great idea to wear his Uggs and no socks, makes it easier on everyone. 

B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Bye, bye for now. Night, night, see you tomorrow.

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Carrots for next doors alpacas. Just thrown some pieces over to them, they love carrots.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dear Ann, welcome back xx---As you may have noticed in your inbox catchups, we have all wondered where you had got to-- Off with Eric indeed, and in MY Roller at that :sm02: :sm02: 
Where would we be without our computers, I spend far too much time on mine, but I love it, especially now we have our little' kitchen gang'.--and the word games.
E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Everyone is here, together again. Now we just have to keep an eye on Eric. Is he hiding in the kitchen or did someone send him out to the store for supplies?

F


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

fluffy egg whites make lush meringues

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Green grapes in the fridge.
H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Hot cup of tea would be nice. Eric, where are you?

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I haven’t seen Joan recently, hope she’s not in the Roller with Eric.
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Joan where are you? Went to bed to early last night and now I'm up in the middle of the night not quite it's 5:30am
K


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Keep looking for Joan! Joan, where are you?

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Likely Joans gone off in the Roller with Eric to make sure he get the right provisions

M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Many options as to where Joan is. I hope Eric doesn’t get lost.

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Making sure that Joan is OK
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now I've been thinking, either Joan has slow connection or maybe hospital appointments for dear hubby-- hope thats not why though 
O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Okay Jan, thanks for your thoughts about Joan.

P


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Clever dog hoping for any crumbs that might fall from above.????


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Pulling out the umbrella and rain coat today, we have rain. Not sure if I want to go out! lol

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite a nice day here,bright blue sky , a cool wind though, might rain later according to the weather man--- how long before you go on your travels Bonnie ?
R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Ready to go now Jan! lol We leave on Saturday, Nov. 2. I will start the serious packing (lol) on Saturday. Looking forward to the sunshine (not the bus ride)! lol ????????. ????????

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Saturday Nov. 2nd will soon be here, don't forget your bikini & sun hat.
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks Jan, that’s all I’m going to pack!! lol

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U are a brave one or wishful thinking. Where are you headed and how long will you be gone?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very brave I would say, my bikini days are long gone 
W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Well Jan and Ann, my bikini days over too! lol We are going to Daytona Beach, Florida and leave Nov. 2 and arrive home on Nov. 18. Looking forward to it!

XYZ or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You will definitely be counting off the sleeps now Bonnie. What sort of temperature will it be when you visit? Speaking of bikinis, I once had a crocheted one.....can you imagine? Back in the 60’s when I was a teenager, I only wore it once because I wasn’t game to get it wet. Ha ha. 
Z or A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

All I can think about is the warm weather, should be about 80F or warmer. Funny you talk about a crocheted bikini from back in the 60’s Sue, I had one too! Same thing, it wasn’t water friendly! lol

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bikini was it a yellow polka dot one?


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Come on Ann. No it was white with green trim —- I don’t know why because I’m not a fan of green! lol
Thanks, enjoyed the video, so many memories.

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Darn, I thought for sure you and Sue wore the yellow polka dot bikini. Bonnie did you save the one you made? Sue what color was yours? 
E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Everyone needs a bikini at some time in their life! lol No Ann, sadly I didn’t keep the bikini. I didn’t crochet it, a friend did. I thought I was pretty special wearing it way back then! lol

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Frankly I'm more in the water now than I ever been. I don't swim but wish I did. We have our arthritis classes in the pool. 
G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Good thing to keep moving Ann. Every little bit helps. We have a pool in the yard but sadly it is closed till next year! I hate when hubby closes it on Labour Day weekend and when I look out the window I always say —- winter is here! lol Grrrrr....

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Have your suit ready, soon you will be enjoying the water in Florida. 
I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I can hardly wait Ann. Thank you. Where is Sue?

J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Jan and Joan are catching some zzz’s, I think I will join them. Night, night, talk to you tomorrow. Ann and Sue, it’s up to you!

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just checking in now. I’m a bit sad as we’ve just had to bury a blackbird. I looked out of the window and saw a heap of feathers on the lawn. Went out to investigate and found the little bird, lying next to the new hedge we’ve planted. I picked him up and he was still warm so I gave his little chest a rub. CPR on a blackbird, whatever next I hear you say. Sadly, I then saw the blood on my hand and realised he had been pecked through the back of the neck.I think the culprit was a butcher bird as he was hovering and the obvious giveaway was the feathers in his beak. I didn’t realise they attacked other native birds, especially as the blackbird was the same size. Nature is very sad at times isn’t it ?
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kitchen feels cold, somebody forgot to turn the heating on. Poor blackbird Sue, I know these things happen in nature, but so sad.
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Light the fire Jan and get that kitchen heated up. You’ll have to get your thermal undies on.
M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

My oh my Sue, so sad about the blackbird. Not sure whether we need the fire in the kitchen Jan. Supposed to be nice today but I guess we should be prepared.

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nothing in the pantry or the fridge, better give the staff their orders. Still no sign of Eric, tut tut.
O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh no, I think we may have to fire Eric. We just can’t count on him any more.

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Perfect solution, fire Eric and advertise for more kitchen staff because the ones we have just do not want to work.
Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Question Jan —- would you mind being in charge of that operation? Many thanks! I have a few appointments today. Thanks again.

R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Rooibos Tea 

Today is my birthday ???? 

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sandj hope you had a great birthday, thanks for the slice of cake :sm01: 
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Tea time Sandj, enjoy your birthday! ????????
Are you doing anything special?

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Rooibos Tea
> 
> Today is my birthday ????
> 
> S


U have a Special Day Sandy, thanks for the tea and moist Birthday Cake, it was yummy.

V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very moist cake Sandj, thanks for sharing. Now we will have to eat more veggies and fruits. Remember, the holidays are coming!

W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Walk of those calories 

Thanks for the birthday wishes 

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U are very welcome.
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very happy birthday Sandj. Delicious tea and cake, thank you.
W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

We are all wishing you a very Happy Birthday Sandj, enjoy! Everything was delicious, thanks for sharing.

XYZ or A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

ZZZZZ’s for Jan and Joan. So it will be up to us to keep the kitchen going. I don’t know if Jan had any luck replacing Eric, anyone know?

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ann is here tonight to check out the kitchen, can't eat too much because I'm on a soft food diet. 
B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Bonnie is going to join you in the kitchen tonight. Sorry you are on a soft food diet. I hope Sue and maybe Sandj will join us too.

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Crunchy is out for awhile, so far I'm doing Ok..
D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Darn that Eric, he never listens to our dietary needs. We definitely need a change in the kitchen. Glad that you are doing okay Ann.

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Eric, I thought I saw him in the kitchen today, he made a mad dash out the door when he thought someone was coming. I wonder what he is up to? 
F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Funny you should ask about Eric. Ann, we have all been wondering what is going on with him. I think we made a mistake promoting him to kitchen staff. We will have to consult with the ladies tomorrow to see what we are going to do about him.

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Go and Fire Him, who hire him in the first place? Did Jan hire him then I think it's up to her to decide. I will back her up no matter what the final decision will be. 
H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Here, here Ann. I’m with you. I think we have been having this conversation for a few days now. I think there must be someone “out there” who would love to work in our new and modern kitchen. What a great opportunity for someone. We will have to check with Jan and Joan in the morning.

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I hate to change the subject. Do you get Hgtv by you? I love watching House Hunters which will be on less than a half hour. Then I might be calling a night. I read until I fall asleep. 
At this time I'm reading one of my Irene Hanna books. "Pelican Point" Sue must be busy outside today otherwise she will be checking out the kitchen.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Just checked our HGTV listing, ours is One of a kind. Haven’t watched that one. I usually watch the Chicago trilogy on Wednesday evening (Chicago Med, Chicago Fire and Chicago PD). I watched Med at eight and am taping Fire and PD. I watch HGTV once in a while. Taped a Very Brady Renovation. Lots of work went on there. Nice outcome though. I hope Sue does check in tonight. Enjoy your show, your book and have a great sleep. Check in tomorrow, we’ll all be here! lol

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keen to get rid of Eric too. If he’s too busy gallivanting around in Jans Roller instead of feeding us lot then he can sling his hook. 
L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Looking for a new chief cook and bottle washer shouldn’t be too hard Sue. Lots of good talented chefs looking for a job/career. If Eric keeps this up Jan will need a new roller!

M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

More to talk about tomorrow Sue. I’m off to bed now. Night, night. Ann has already turned in too. Jan and Joan will probably be here in a few hours or so! lol

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Maybe My Kitchen Rules tv program has someone looking for a job. I don’t watch the show myself but hear snippets in the news. I hear Jamie Oliver has fallen on hard times, maybe he could apply ?
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Night night dear Bonnie. Sweet dreams.
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh well, here I am, and I've decided to pm Joan because we haven't heard from her all week, will let you know if I get a reply of course, I'm just hoping either her connection is down or computer probs of some kind
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

P.M on the way to Joan, fingers crossed all is well.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just letting you all know, Joan and hubby have not been well, but she'll be back as soon as she feels better.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I’ve had the same idea as you Joan and PM’d Joan too last night. Joan has just sent me a message so hopefully her and hubby will be feeling much better soon.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quick response from Joan. Sorry Joan and her hubby have not been well. Wishing them a very speedy recovery. Thank you Jan for contacting Joan. Thanks Sue, my night, night didn’t last long —- it’s just after 5 a.m. and I’m up again for the day. I think I was worried about the kitchen and didn’t sleep well. lol

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Relax Bonnie, I've contacted the agency and they're sending a qualified chef and two hand maidens :sm02: , they will do the menial tasks and prepare the food. The chefs name is James, has made appearances on T.V by all accounts !
S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

So very thankful to you Jan for taking on this task. Hmmmm James, I wonder if that is a current chef on our tv. Thanks again, must keep my BP down. lol

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

That James wouldn't be the UK chef-- James Martin would it Bonnie, if so he's very dishy :sm15: :sm16: 
U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

U have different cooking shows than we do but don’t remember seeing dishy James. Will keep looking.

V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Vanilla Iced Coffee


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very dishy is our James
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well I've risked it and have given James the job, he has two nice girl helpers so he's bringing them with him, so all should be good tomorrow, nice food for all 
X


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Xcellent Jan, we are so proud of you for taking this task on. Thanks again, hope James and his helpers work out okay. Too much work replacing kitchen staff this often. We will be getting a bad name. lol
I checked out James Martin on line and I’m pretty sure I haven’t seen him on our tv. Too bad, he is dishy! lol

YZ or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Always a pleasure to help, and I'm sure James will be just perfect for the job, I think Joan will approve when she's feeling better and able to join us. 
B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Big job you took on Jan and I’m sure Joan will approve. I hope Jan and hubby are improving, we are missing her very much in the kitchen. Thanks again, I think Sue will be surprised when she comes back on line.

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Chef who is top-notch and two hand maidens, Jan you sure know your stuff! 
D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Duh, sorry Ann I forgot to mention you after Jan posted her fab news. Fingers crossed that everything works out. I’m very excited to meet the new staff and check out our new menus. 

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Enough provisions in the pantry, so hopefully we'll have some good meals, as long as Eric doesn't creep in and entice the hand maidens we should be ok. 
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fair Game Eric might think but he isn't welcome any more. 
G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Good grief, maybe we better hire some security, in case Eric tries to get back in.

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hired a security firm for tomorrow, 
I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I think that is a great idea Jan, well done!

J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Jimmies On Ice Cream Cones And Sundaes


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Kit Kat chocolate bar for Halloween.

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Love Kit-Kat bars , ice cream cones and sundaes, have you tried Cadburys Twirls ? mmmm
M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Mmmm, not sure we have Twirls here. Will check when I hit Daytona if I don’t see them here. Just what I need Jan —- more sweets! lol

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

No, Cadburys Twirls by us, at least I haven't seen any. 
O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Okey, dokey Ann. Maybe I will check the British store by me. They have lots of different kinds of sweets. I’ll let you know.

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Peanut Butter Cups seem to be everybody's favorite except for my hubby. He will eat any kind of chocolate but doesn't care for peanut butter with it. 
Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quick response to you Ann —- hubby doesn’t like peanut butter either especially with chocolate. Maybe it’s a guy thing! lol

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Red Licorice is longer my favorite, it gets caught in my teeth. When I was a kid I use to bite off each end and make a straw with it. 
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sunflower Seeds For Snacking


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

That’s funny Ann, I used to do the same thing with black licorice! lol

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

BonnieP said:


> That's funny Ann, I used to do the same thing with black licorice! lol
> 
> U


U are right, those were the days, it didn't take much for us to entertain ourselves. Enjoy playing the games on here that's a Good Pass Time!


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very good times Ann as you said. It certainly didn’t take much to entertain us. 

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

White Cake with Buttercreme Frosting I saw in the kitchen tonight. I wonder if any will be left in the morning. 
X


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Xcellent cake, I sure hope there is some left for us to share in the morning with a nice cup of tea. Yum, yum!

YZ or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yesterday's Kitchen was bare now at least with the new help things are perking up!
Z or A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Aw, that’s great news Ann. I hope that with James in charge things will be different. Has anyone seen/heard anything from Eric?

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bad Mouth Eric is spreading some nasty rumors about James. 
C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Cold shoulder for Eric, he needs to go find his Freda and leave the kitchen.

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dastardly Eric was caught, tampering with the ingredients in the pantry. Swapping sugar for salt , poor James will have to get his handmaidens to check everything. I’m going to put on my nicest frock tonight and make eyes at James.
He’s so hunkifull.

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Excited to show the white Choc, lemon and blueberry muffins which I finally baked today. The recipe said to use Texas muffin pans which I think are very large and unfortunately, I donât have. So, I used my normal size muffin pan and put the excess in a small loaf tin.
Hubby has taste tested one already, it was still hot but he said it was really delicious. So, I had better put some in the freezer so he canât eat them all. Especially being type 2 diabetic.

F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Fabulous looking muffins and loaf! Yummy! I hope you will save/share with us! Glad you were able to get them baked. Well done! What’s with Eric?

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Going to let you into a secret, James has been wooed by Freda, she took him in the pantry and showed him her muffins, James was so excited he asked her for the recipe, -- Eric saw what was going on so now he's on the war path after James, and thats why he's tampering with stuff.But don't worry girls, my policeman friend is on the case.
H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Happy to hear your policeman friend is on the case Jan, thank you. Looks like we are going to have to keep an eye on Eric. Poor James, not off to a very good start. Looking forward to trying out his food.

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I was hoping to woo James with my posh frock. Now that conniving Freda has got her teeth into him, I hope he’s not been nibbling on her muffins. Mine are much nicer than hers. Call security Jan and get that trollop thrown out.
J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Just when we thought everything was going to be okay in the kitchen —- Freda strikes again! Hang in there ladies, we’ll get this right —- eventually!

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Keep thinking how Joan would laugh at our latest story-- if you are looking Joan, hurry back
L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Looking forward to Joan’s return too. Missing you Joan, hurry back!

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Maureen, one of the handmaidens has complained about Eric, she was too shy to tell me what's going on 
N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

No way, I didn’t think Maureen was shy, good to know though. I won’t be able to join you ladies for dinner tonight as it is my monthly get together with the Band ladies (we call ourselves The Best Booster Babes). I hope James serves a yummy meal for you.

O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Okay ladies, I’m off shortly for my Best Booster Babes monthly dinner. I’m hungry and looking forward to seeing the ladies again. I hope all went well in our kitchen and everyone enjoyed their dinner by James. I will check in later but not sure who will be around! Night, night to those I will miss and talk to you tomorrow.

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Putting the muffins in the freezer was a good idea, Sue. I bought the white chips today. I probably won't be making the muffins for awhile until I'm off my soft food diet. 
Bonnie, I can't wait until you tell us all you had to eat. Jan keep a eye on the kitchen!

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quiet times in the kitchen, just the gentle plopping of a drip from the tap when suddenly........Out from the pantry, wearing nothing more than a frilly apron rushes James, followed by Eric, followed by Freda.
What has been going on in there ???
Bonnie, hope you had a great evening with the Band Ladies.

R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Really disappointed with dinner. Ordered chicken tenders for a change and took one look at them and sent them back! I ended up with fries! We had a lovely time chatting and had a choice of lemon or lime pie for dessert. Our hostess also had tea and coffee. Good to catch up and the whole group (13) was there! Thank you Ann and Sue for asking. Did anyone find out about the hanky pinky going on in the pantry? I don’t know what to think about James, Eric and especially Freda!!

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

So sorry you didn’t like the look of the chicken tenders. Dessert sounded good though.
Seems like Freda promised James a nibble on her muffins, providing he modelled her frilly apron in the altogether. Of course Eric was spying on them and took off after James, carrying his rusty old chopper. Poor James, he didn’t last long did he ? Where is security when you need them ? 

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Thankyou all for the heads up on James & co,. I'm really surprised at James being led astray like that but thats what happens when you don't check for references.He told me he had worked on cruise liners and his details would be in the post. If any of you know some body in need of work feel free to introduce them.
Sorry you was dissapointed with the chicken tenders Bonnie,but it was good to meet up with your friends. 
U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

U are both so kind with your words. Yes, dinner was a disappointment but it was nice being with friends, I really don’t know what we are going to do with the kitchen. Maybe we need to ban Eric and Freda from the property as they keep showing up and disturbing our smooth running kitchen.

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Vroom vroom, a fancy red sports car has just turned up, could this be our replacement chef ?
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very good advice Bonnie, we will get security to ban Eric & Freda from the premises and hopefully start afresh with new staff. I'm making'' double'' choc muffins so you are all welcome to join me for tasters and a cup of your choice 
W.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Whip out yer lippy in case it is (swoon )
X


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Xellent new chef. Called Miles - he does a lovely lemon drizzle. Let's hope there is less hanky panky in the pantry.


A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Ahhh, should we get our hopes up ladies? Fingers crossed that Miles fits in better than you know who! Any word how Joan is feeling Jan?

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'Allelujah,at last we have a reliable chef, I love lemon drizzle, hope his hot-pots and spotted dicks are as yummy
B


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

buttered bagels


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Been hoping to see Joan pop in, haven't heard from her, do hope she & hubby are feeling better
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cream teas, I so love scones & jam, either Cornwall or Devon style
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Devilish Miles.....he let me taste his lemon drizzle. Yummo 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Easy Tiger, now he’s preparing his spotted dick. 
F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Finally (I hope this is the last chef). I’m looking forward to tasting some new food. Fingers crossed again! Jan please keep us posted if you hear anything from Joan and hubby.

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Goodness me Sue, sounds like Miles has taken a fancy to you, well, I'm having first dibs of his spotted dick.-- Of course I'll let you all know if I hear from Joan.
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi Bonnie, I sent an e-card to Joan yesterday ( get well ). I hope she is back soon.

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jan, yes I think Miles might have a soft spot for me. Not seen his spotted dick yet but I’m happy to share with you.
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kind of you to send Joan an ecard, hope she's back to good health soon. Oh , yes please Sue, I'd love to see Miles's spotted dick, hope he serves it with custard.
L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Long way to go with Miles. Did he bring his own kitchen help or is it up to us supply ? Thanks Joan

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Miles invited his cousin Maria to see if she fancied the kitchen maid job
N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

New broom sweeps clean. I hope Maria accepts the job. Any other prospects apply?

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Only one, but she was too young 
P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Pretty scary that only one applied. I think Eric is going around bad mouthing us hoping to get back in our “good graces”.

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite possible, but I don't think he dare now that the police are watching him,he knows he's been bad.
R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Rules are rules, so I hope Eric minds the police —- maybe we should think about a guard dog?

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sampling in the kitchen, I never had spotted dick. I'm afraid to ask what it is....
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

grandmann said:


> Sampling in the kitchen, I never had spotted dick. I'm afraid to ask what it is....
> T


Tell us what spotted dick is, please as I don't know either!

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/spotted-dick 
U must try it girls
V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very interesting Jan, I usually don’t like trying new food items but maybe one day! lol
Thanks for sharing the recipe, very much appreciated!

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well I thought I'd better explain the strange name for a desert :sm02: Instead of using suet as in the recipe you could use margarine or butter
X


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Yummy yummy. made by my mummy. My scottish auntie jean, used to call it a *clooty dumplin*. A dumpling made in a cloth.


Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Aha, I didn’t realise it was the same thing. My hubby’s Auntie Jean ( also Scottish) used to mention clooty dumplins. Probably sounds a bit better than spotted dick, the mind boggles does it not ?

B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

ohsusana said:


> Aha, I didn't realise it was the same thing. My hubby's Auntie Jean ( also Scottish) used to mention clooty dumplins. Probably sounds a bit better than spotted dick, the mind boggles does it not ?
> 
> B


Boggles the mind is putting it lightly Sue. I don't ever remember any of my British friends ever talking about spotted dick or even trying it while I was at their homes for dinner.

C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hallo girls, feeling a bit better. Hope to be back soon.

Thanks for your good wishes.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:
 

> Hallo girls, feeling a bit better. Hope to be back soon.
> 
> Thanks for your good wishes.


Great to hear from you Joan-- hope you've been able to follow our funny antics. Also hope hubby is feeling better too. Love from us all xx


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Dearest Joan, so happy to hear from you again, glad to hear you are on the mend. Hope you will be joining us soon. Take care of yourself and hubby too!

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Every body sends their good wishes to you both
F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

For sure Jan. Wait till Joan sees all the changes in the kitchen! lol

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Goodness me she sure will, wonder if she's heard of spotted dick -- I'll bet she has. :sm02: 
H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Hurry back Joan, you’ve got lots of catching up to do. I’ll bet Joanhas heard of spotted dick also.

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

It was a very popular pudding way back, also you could leave the dried fruit out, add finely chopped/ grated onion to serve with a beef stew, I think the idea was to 'spin' the meal out in large families.-- Happy Days :sm01: 
J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Jan, you do have “different dishes” across the pond! lol

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Keeps us on our toes Bonnie :sm02: What about devils on horsebacks . ever heard of those?
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Hallo girls, feeling a bit better. Hope to be back soon.
> 
> Thanks for your good wishes.


Love goes your way with the two of you getting Better, miss you, Joan. 
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Keeps us on our toes Bonnie :sm02: What about devils on horsebacks . ever heard of those?
> L


MMM had them Bacon wrapped around prunes. I made them after hearing about them on KP probably from you, Jan. :sm24:
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now there's a suprise, I would never have guessed you had them your side of the pond-- or maybe it's an American idea ?
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Over the Pond it came, I first saw them on KP. I brought them to a luncheon and they were an success. Everyone love them. 
P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Please explain what devils on horsebacks are Jan. I must live a very sheltered life here in Canada. lol
My girlfriend did dried apricots wrapped in bacon for our band ladies Christmas potluck. They were yummy!

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Question answered here Bonnie,
https://realfood.tesco.com/recipes/easy-devils-on-horseback.html#method
R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Right on top of everything Jan, thanks, I like prunes so this would work! lol

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Similar to the dried apricots wrapped in bacon that you tried Bonnie?
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

That’s right Jan, very similar but I think my girlfriend “cooked” the bacon a bit to make sure it was done. lol
I had not heard of them being done with prunes. Both sound yummy to me.

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U both will have a feast if you make Devils on Horseback, I think when I made them I did cook the bacon a little. Then I wrapped the bacon around the prunes and put them in the oven at a high temp. It has been awhile since I made them. I would like trying the spotted-dick I wonder if our new chef will make it. 
V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very good question Ann. I would hope that any request to our new chef should be taken care of.

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

With new recipes coming in, I hope he is willing to make them. I will be willing to eat them. LOL
XY or Z


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Xactly Ann, we certainly haven’t had much luck with the kitchen staff!

YZ or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yesterday help is gone, I have strong feeling this new chef will be the answer to our prayers. 
Z or A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Ann, I sure hope this is the end of looking for kitchen help. It is tiring me out! lol Besides, I’m starting to lose track of names. How about you?

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Beaut news about Joan hoping to come back soon. We have really missed you dear Joan. Lots to catch up with in the kitchen, even I’ve lost track who is doing the cooking.

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cooee all, bit of a nip in the air this morning but I love the Autumn days.Now then, chefs made the spotted dick, Ann did you say you'll be doing the devils on horseback? and I'll make some ecclefechan tarts.We'll need something for lunch so maybe Bonnie can do that, we still need more kitchen staff don't we. ? Joan has so much to catch up with, she'll be pleased to know the Rollers back in the garage after Eric took it on a joy ride.
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Delighted to hear the spotted dick has been made. Bags I have first taste. Shall I bring the muffins, lots of luscious blueberries in them. What about some oysters too ? Oh, maybe not, just in case randy Freda turns up. She doesn’t need any aphrodisiacs does she ?

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'eavens above Sue, not ruddy oysters, never mind Freda getting all frisky, we might pounce on chef. No ,just stick with your muffins :sm02: 
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Flipping heck Jan, a bit of slap and tickle hurt nobody. Ok then, I’ll just bring me muffins, hands off the spotted dick until I get there.
G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Good morning ladies, I need to go grocery shopping this morning (discount day) but will make a pan of brownies when I get home. I hope we are having a late lunch. lol

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi Bonnie, can’t wait to have some of your brownies. Yes, we can wait for you. Make sure you don’t get into any strange cars on your way home from the shops. I hear Eric may be on the loose again.

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

If that Eric has been hovering round to nick the Roller, he'll be in big trouble with the police. I'just went out to refill bird feeders and noticed my bird bath was frozen-- didn't realise it was THAT cold --until I went out brrrrr. I've lit my wood burner, it's good to have as a back up till central heating kicks in. Looking forward to the goodies we're having later. 
J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Jan, you are making me shiver, brrrr. Not looking forward to the snow, so the heat from the wood stove will help take the chill off. Okay Sue, I’ll try to get there as quickly as possible and will keep an eye out for Eric. Thanks for the heads up!

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Keep a look out for Eric Bonnie, he's a crafty one.Hurry back, there's a bun and hot drink waiting here for you, Miles made the buns early today, theyr'e all sticky and jammy, Sue& I have already had two each :sm02: :sm02: 
L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Looking forward to a sticky bun and a warm drink after shopping. Will get at the brownies ASAP! See you ladies soon. Thank you Miles, the buns sound yummy.

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Miles is a keeper I think, and his cousin Mario has stepped in to help prepare food. 
N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Nice to know Jan. I hope the chaos is over in the kitchen.

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh so am I, -- I get fed up doing our own baking and making sandwiches, we could spend that time sitting by the fire knitting/ crocheting and chatting 
P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Pancakes For Dinner


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite a good idea (clapping hands ) it's ages since I had pancakes, please may I have lemon juice & sugar, 
R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Ready for some pancakes/brekkie too!

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Soon I'll be having my dinner, scrambled egg and sausage and chips.
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Time difference sure makes it hard for Miles in the kitchen! lol Your dinner sounds great Jan, enjoy!

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U bet I'll enjoy my dinner,lemon curd tart to follow.
V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very jealous Jan, don’t forget to check in after dinner —- if you’re not too stuffed! lol

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Will do, it won't be till later though cos I like to catch the TV news.I think Miles has taken his girl friend out for dinner.He told me he likes Italian food. 
X Y or Z


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Yes Jan, I too like to watch the news after dinner. I wasn’t aware that Miles had a girlfriend or he liked Italian food. I’m wondering if he also can cook Italian? Will have to ask him later —- when we see him.

Z or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Am wondering where the others are, could be zzzzzzzzing ?
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zestful Italian Dish of any kind, I hope Miles and Mario can surprise us, sounds like we have plenty of yummy deserts with Sue's Muffins, and Bonnie's Brownies!


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Brownies didn’t get baked today —- sorry ladies! Glad you popped in Ann, I would imagine Sue is zzzzzing! Hopefully Miles and Mario can work together in the kitchen.

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Chit Chat away, it seems like Miles and Mario are really Close. Jan do you know for sure they are cousins? 
D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Doing our best to keep up with the kitchen changes. Hopefully Miles, his girlfriend and his cousin Mario will return soon from dinner so we can quiz them. What do you think?

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't know for sure, but they seem to get on well together. Ann , you aren't suggesting anything between them are you ?
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Eerie things do happen in that kitchen
F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Fun things also happen Ann! lol

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Goodies to try, the aroma really smells good today whatever Miles is cooking up. 
H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Hurrying to the kitchen as we speak Ann, see you there!

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm about ready to catch some zzzzzzzz's nearly my bed time , cold enough for bed socks me thinks :sm02: . Night night chat tomorrow xx 
J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Jan, have a good sleep and keep warm. Talk to you tomorrow. Night, night. 

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kippers for breakfast. Mmmmm, Miles does a nice kipper with some freshly made brown bread and butter. I think I’ve fallen for him. Too bad he’s got a lady friend already. I missed your brownies Bonnie.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Look out Sue, you never know who is watching in the kitchen. Sorry about the brownies, I ran out of time.

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Miles has a girlfriend, Sue, besides what will your hubby say???? 
N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

No, no Sue. We don’t need any more problems in the kitchen.

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Over the counter Sue was lying with Miles looking into her eyes. 
P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Putting things in my suitcase, starting to get excited. I’m going to miss the kitchen ladies but I will check in when I can. I’m still here till Friday/Saturday but hopefully wifi is working on the bus and I can chime in. I may be out of order but we’ll just go with it if that’s okay. lol

Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

BonnieP said:


> Putting things in my suitcase, starting to get excited. I'm going to miss the kitchen ladies but I will check in when I can. I'm still here till Friday/Saturday but hopefully wifi is working on the bus and I can chime in. I may be out of order but we'll just go with it if that's okay. lol
> 
> Q


Quiet without you, I usually don't check in early when everyone else seems to be on.
R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Reach out when I can. I’ll be on the bus for 28 hrs.! We are supposed to have wifi but they shut it off cause it runs up the bill! Really? So my posts will be out of order but we have wifi at the hotel, so I’ll be in touch when I’m not by the pool, shopping or at happy hour! lol

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sounds like a long time to be on a bus. Your hubby is going with you? My hubby doesn't even like a one day trip on a bus. 
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

grandmann said:


> Sounds like a long time to be on a bus. Your hubby is going with you? My hubby doesn't even like a one day trip on a bus.
> T


Thank God, no my hubby is staying home. I'm going with my girlfriend. My hubby wouldn't last either. It is a long time but we stop every 3-4 hours. We have two drivers. We have movies to watch and I can play games and hopefully can check in with everyone in the kitchen and at school!

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

BonnieP said:


> Thank God, no my hubby is staying home. I'm going with my girlfriend. My hubby wouldn't last either. It is a long time but we stop every 3-4 hours. We have two drivers. We have movies to watch and I can play games and hopefully can check in with everyone in the kitchen and at school!
> 
> U


U are so Smart and you have me laughing about your reply :sm09: I think if I ever go on a trip I'm leaving my hubby at home, I will have a better time.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Vacations are much better without husbands in some cases. 

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winter is around the corner for us so I made a large kettle of chicken soup and a apple crisp. 
X, Y, Z or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

See everyone tomorrow and have a good night sleep, I'm turning in now.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

grandmann said:


> Winter is around the corner for us so I made a large kettle of chicken soup and a apple crisp.
> X, Y, Z or A


Yummy Ann, I can smell them both from here. Supposed to be mid 60's tomorrow and then start to cool off. Save me some of both. Meet you in the kitchen.

Z or A


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

BonnieP said:


> Yummy Ann, I can smell them both from here. Supposed to be mid 60's tomorrow and then start to cool off. Save me some of both. Meet you in the kitchen.
> 
> Z or A


Autumn is the time that I make mulled apple cider.

B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Best time of the year, say some. Lots to do and make in the kitchen.

C


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

BonnieP said:


> Best time of the year, say some. Lots to do and make in the kitchen.
> 
> C


Cooking comfort foods is my favorite thing to do in the fall.

D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Do the same. After a hot summer, some relief with comfortable weather you feel like preparing something different in the kitchen beside bbq and salads. Signing off for tonight. See everyone in the a.m.

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Early dinner preparation in my kitchen. I’ve been cubing chicken breast fillet, smoked bacon, chopping onion and red capsicum. Going to make kebabs with a nice tomato/ Worcester sauce. Hubby loves them, I have to make up to him for making eyes at Miles while draped over the counter. Oooooh, I’m blushing. 

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Feeling quite envious of you Sue, what's going on , I hope you were lying across the kitchen counter discussing todays menu ?-- Anyway good morning all, I had a good nights sleep all nice and cosy, and up with the lark, showered and ready for the day. My podiatrist lady is coming later, she's lovely, I've made her little boy and girl a c2c blanket each big enough for them to snuggle into. I'm also prepping chicken for tonights dinner, chopped apple ;, finely chopped onion, fried till softened,add good splash of cider, brown the chook seasoning to taste, put in dish with other ingredients, in the oven 35 mins. serve with roast taters and veg.
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Great sounding dinner Jan. Don’t get tiddly on the cider. Yes, of course I was just checking out the menu. Why else would I be draped over the counter ? Blush blush.
H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Good morning ladies, I’m up too! Was up after 4:30 a.m. couldn’t sleep ????. Not sure what Sue was doing in the kitchen with Miles, we better not ask! Jan your dinner sounds lovely, enjoy!

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Humph, I was checking the menu, honest........
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hussy comes to mind :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: Actually I think Miles bats for both sides, and his so called girl friend leaves a lot to be thought about.BUT we shall wait and see . 
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I believe you Sue, -- so what did you both decide on todays menu ?
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jan, as if you need to ask ! Spotted dick of course and some nice tender breasts......chicken ones of course.
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kind of what we expected, nice plump breasts and a good sized spotted dick, thats the stuff to give the troops on a cold and frosty day.We could send some to Joan so that she wouldn't feel left out,We could let Miles deliver it in the Roller.
L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Let Miles deliver Joan’s meal? I think not —- maybe we could deliver the meal to Joan and have a short visit.

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Maybe, that would be great, but what would happen in the kitchen if we weren't there to supervise.?
N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Never thought of that Jan. Will have to come up with another plan.

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Over to Joan's I think we should take turns for sure we still need supervision in the kitchen. 
P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Put the names in the hat and we’ll draw to see who goes first!

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Question is how we going to get to Joans, my bikes got a puncture, Sue hung up her roller skates ages ago, that leaves us with the Roller, but who will be the driver ?
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rolling my way over to pick you up Jan. I think Bonnie should stay behind to keep an eye on Sue & Miles. 
S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Sure thing Sue, I will stay back and mind you know who! You and Jan can go visit Joan, give her my love and maybe you could take her a Twirl chocolate bar. OMG --- Jan, I went to The Wandring Scot today and I bought a pkg. of Twirls! Yummy, now I've probably got another addiction! lol Thanks for suggesting them. Enjoy your visit ladies.

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

BonnieP said:


> Sure thing Sue, I will stay back and mind you know who! You and Jan can go visit Joan, give her my love and maybe you could take her a Twirl chocolate bar. OMG --- Jan, I went to The Wandring Scot today and I bought a pkg. of Twirls! Yummy, now I've probably got another addiction! lol Thanks for suggesting them. Enjoy your visit ladies.
> 
> T


No appetite to speak of - but will be nice to see you all


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks for popping in Joan. We have missed you in the kitchen! Sorry you and hubby have been under the weather, hope you get your appetite back soon —- we need your help!

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Twirls are amazing aren't they, Asda sell 4 for £1.Good of you to stand by in the kitchen Bonnie, you never know what antics Sue & Miles will get up to. Joan will be delighted to see Ann & me jump out of the Roller.
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U certainly have been missed Joan, great to have you pop into the kitchen-- hope you get your appetite back soon, we have a new chef who might tempt you-- he's already tempted Sue with his spotted dick. 
V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very generous portion sizes Miles seems to be serving us. We may have to ask him to cut back a bit or we will all be waddling around like ducks! lol

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

We can soon work off the extra pounds by chasing Miles around the garden l.o.l
x


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Xactly Jan, why didn’t I think of that? lol

YZ or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes, it's so Good to see you Joan. Would you like Miles to fix you a Herbal or Mint Tea? Whatever you want I'm sure Miles will be able to fix it for you. 
Z or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ann you mustn't encourage Joan, she's yet to meet Miles, she may not approve of him-- the way SOMEONE does :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: 
B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Bye, bye for a bit. Time to go see what Miles has prepared tonight. Trying to keep my meals light now. Don’t want to overhear before the big trip! lol

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Cereal I would consider a light evening meal.
D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Darn, I never thought of having cereal. That’s what I’ll have tomorrow, thanks Ann.

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everything sounds good, I just can't seem to fill myself up today. The soft food diet sometimes is easy but today I need more than soup. I might bake a potato for myself, that might do it. 
F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

grandmann said:


> Everything sounds good, I just can't seem to fill myself up today. The soft food diet sometimes is easy but today I need more than soup. I might bake a potato for myself, that might do it.
> F


For sure Ann, a baked potato sounds good and one of my faves! Yes, a soft food diet certainly does fill you up, that's for sure. I guess Jan and Joan have turned in already. Night, night ladies.

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Good Night Jan & Joan, looking forward to seeing you two in the morning. I hope everyone will be feeling well!
H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Happy to hear that Joan will be joining us again. Hope all is well with her and hubby!

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm still up girls,made a casserole earlier and put it in the Aga instead of the slow cooker,needed to wait for it to cook and I just checked it and it's done all ready for tomorrows dinner and one to freeze, all I'll need to do is do some more veg and mashed potatoes.I like these kind of dinners, gives me more time to crochet lol.
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Juggling around with soft food recipes that I can eat, I might have to get the crock pot out and make more vegetables and chicken. 
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kinda like I've made Ann, I love my slowcooker, but as the Aga is always ticking over(to heat the water and cook with ) I might as well make the most of it and save a bit of electric (slow cooker electric Aga runs on gas). 
L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Jan, glad you’re still up. Your dinner sounds fabulous. Yes, it is nice to have a meal or two in the freezer so we can sit and crochet/knit. I think Ann must be having dinner now. She’ll check in later.

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kittys rubbing round my legs, think she's ready for bed, so am I now, so I'll say nighty night, you sleep well and we'll meet in the kitchen tomorrow xx


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Looking forward to our meeting tomorrow Jan. Night, night. Night, night to kitty too.

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely to see that Joan popped in. Sorry to have missed her. Oh Bonnie, I bet you’re getting excited about your trip. The kitchen isn’t going to be the same without you. Night night Jan, sweet dreams. Poor Ann, can’t be much fun on the soft food diet. 

M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

ohsusana said:


> Lovely to see that Joan popped in. Sorry to have missed her. Oh Bonnie, I bet you're getting excited about your trip. The kitchen isn't going to be the same without you. Night night Jan, sweet dreams. Poor Ann, can't be much fun on the soft food diet.
> 
> M


My thoughts exactly Sue, poor Ann. I wonder if she got her baked potato. She should be back soon. Yes, very happy that Joan popped in. Yes, I'm getting excited. Have my "schedule" worked out for the rest of the week. Made 2apple crisps today for the freezer. Hubby loves his sweets. lol Didn't make any brownies today but will do some mini banana chocolate chip muffins. That should keep him going! lol Don't worry I will check in as often as I can. I can't leave the kitchen alone.

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

No, you will have to keep an eye on us AND Miles, he’s a right scallywag and I don’t want him to lead me astray....honest. 

Can I have your apple crisp recipe please? I haven’t heard of those but I love apples.

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oven is on, I put in my potato. I was catching up on writing some checks, mostly my hubby's. I made apple crisp yesterday, I wonder if mine is the same as Bonnie's. 
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Apple Crisp
1 1/2Cups Brown Sugar
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1 Cup Flour
2 1/2 Cups Oatmeal
1 cup Butter

Mix together like you would pie crust. 
Put in Bottom of 9x13 Pan
Save enough crumbs to put on top. (Half)

Put thinly sliced apples on top of crust. you could put sugar on top of the apples but I skip putting 1/2 Cup of sugar like it called for
Put the other half of crumbs on top of apples. 
400 degree oven for 35-40 minutes.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Okay, will keep an eye on you in the kitchen. I’m not sure what you call apple crisp. It is basically brown sugar, rolled oats, flour and butter, made crumbly. I peeled and sliced six apples and I put them in a big frying pan, put white sugar and “lots” of cinnamon and cook them down a bit. I sprayed two foil pans with non stick soray, put some of the crumble on the bottom, divided the apples with some of the “juice” in each and then cover with more of the oatmeal mixture. I put the lids on and put them in the freezer. I bake them for approximately 40 minutes at 350F. I’m sure you have something similar that you make. I don’t have the exact measurements here as I am downstairs. Let me know if this is different than anything you make and I can do the measurements for you tomorrow.

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

When typing out my recipe I was wondering what kind of a oven Bonnie used. What her temp will be and how long.
Interesting Bonnie didn't use the oven she made it on top of the stove. Then she bakes them at 350F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Potato is done, see you in about a half hour. 
Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Put me to shame Ann. I’m nice and toasty and didn’t want to move. Ann that is basically the same as mine but I do mine in smaller pans so I can freeze them. Glad you have your potato in the oven, I probably would have thrown it in the microwave so I could have it faster! lol
Thanks for sharing your Apple Crisp recipe. Taste of Home has one that you make a “sauce” with water and corn starch and you pour it over the apples. It was a prize winner. I have made that one a few times but wanted it done quickly. Enjoy your potato Ann.

Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Quiche for the Queen 

R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Raspberries and ice cream for dessert.

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Strawberries & Raspberries I can't have at this time, nothing with seeds. I told my hubby tonight if I'm off this diet by Christmas I would like a bowl of Raspberries as a Christmas gift. He looks at me and said where will I find berries at this time of the year. Now you know who does the grocery shopping at our house. LOL
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Teehee, that’s funny Ann! Yup, it’s obvious who does the grocery shopping at your house. lol Boy, you are a “cheap date”. I know when you can’t have something, you really crave it!

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U are ready for your trip Bonnie? Do you know what States you will be passing through to Florida? I was thinking about you while I ate my Supper. 
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very kind of you Ann and Bonnie, to give me the apple crisp recipe. I’m going to give that a try, sounds lovely.
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winner at our house the Apple Crisp! 
X, Y, Z


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very kind of you to rethink of me Ann. Yes, I think I’m ready. We go through, Ohio, Kentucky Tennessee, Georgia, North Carolina South Carolina. All I can think of right now. Some States we will be sleeping through. I know when we go through Atlanta in the middle of the night we usually look for the lights. Lots of fun.

W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

You beat me Ann. I hope you like the apple crisp Sue. Your kitchen will smell so heavenly. I love the smell of the apples and cinnamon. Keep us posted. Ann gave you the measurements, so you should be good to go!

Z or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zest can be added to any meal just takes a little imagination. 
A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Apple Crisp —- sorry Ann I just couldn’t resist! lol

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

BonnieP said:


> Apple Crisp -- sorry Ann I just couldn't resist! lol
> 
> B


Bonnie, that was a Good One :sm24: 
C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Couldn’t Resist Ann!

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Decision whether to keep Miles will be up to Joan when she returns hopefully tomorrow. It seems like the rest of us like him and we all know that Susan really likes him.
E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Everybody loves Miles so I think Joan should be okay with him too. I hope Joan doesn’t overdo it when she returns, she needs to take it easy for a few days. Yes, we know Sue likes Miles! lol

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Frolicking with Miles over the counter ( in my dreams ). Please don’t tell dear hubby......
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glory Be Susan, Control Yourself :sm02: 
H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Hurry up Ann and usher Sue out of the kitchen, Miles is on his way!

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm here, Sue I really need you to try out my Apple Crisp. Come on over for a taste along with some homemade ice cream.

J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Just about ready to turn in for the evening. Sue, I hope you enjoy Ann’s apple crisp and homemade ice cream. I’m jealous!

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Krikey Ann, they’re delicious. Well worth leaving the kitchen for, even though you did say that Miles was on his way. Do you think I should drop in on him and let him a bit of apple crisp? 

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Leaving for the night, and I think Bonnie said she is turning in. Susan can we trust you through the night?
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Maybe and maybe not. I’m sure Jan will be here soon, she will keep an eye on things. We will make sure there’s lots of goodies for you when you wake up. How about a nice soft omelette, we will make sure Miles makes it nice and fluffy.

N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

ohsusana said:


> Maybe and maybe not. I'm sure Jan will be here soon, she will keep an eye on things. We will make sure there's lots of goodies for you when you wake up. How about a nice soft omelette, we will make sure Miles makes it nice and fluffy.
> 
> N


Nice soft omelette sounds good Sue, I'm up for the day. Sorry, I don't need Miles to make the omelette, I'm going out for brekkie later this morning.

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh well Bonnie, the omelette was for Ann, seeing as she’s on the soft food diet. Miles was going to make you the works.
Oh well, looks like Jan and I will have to eat it. We can’t upset dear Miles now, can we ?
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Perhaps if we both keep Miles sweet he will make us a special omelette, with something extra to follow-- nudge nudge-wink wink :sm15: :sm23: 
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quick, let’s go and get the eggs out of the henhouse. Oh no, I forgot about the randy rooster who hangs out there ( no, I’m not talking about Miles ). Keep him distracted Jan while I grab the eggs.

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really having trouble with Miles Sue, he keeps telling me he likes my perfume-- hurry up please before he --ooooh S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

So Jan, what happened with you and Miles? I’m home for the day now. Feel like I lost ten pounds when I got my hair cut! lol Have I missed much today?

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tell us more Jan, oh please do. What perfume were you wearing, I must try and buy some. Not that I’m interested of course......
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U better behave yourself, Susan! We can't afford to loose another Chef. 
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very embarrassing was our Miles, he kept coming close to me and had a look in his eyes-- just make sure you are not alone in the kitchen with him.
W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very true Ann, we can not afford to lose another chef. I think we are getting a bad reputation.

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

With Jan and Sue having close contact with Miles. We might have to start a Buddy System that no one goes in there alone.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Xactly Ann, it might just work.

YZ or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Xtra precaution girls, I vote Miles be dismissed, what do you think ?
y or z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Y don't we wait until we find a new chef in the mean time don't be going in the kitchen unless you have a partner. 
Z or A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

A great idea Ann, safety in numbers!

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bonnie, the two of us need to watch out for Susan and Jan, I didn't have any trouble with Miles but I don't linger very long in the kitchen. 
C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Come on Ann, you and I will lead the way. Has Jan gone to bed yet?

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Be on your toes then, he probably just like to be friendly-- I think he has Italian blood in him.It's quite chilly here, the heatings shut down for the night so I might have an early night
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Calling it a day girls, night night sleep well and see you tomorrow x


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Dreary and rainy here. Night, night Jan, sleep tight and see you tomorrow!

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Erie Night here also, we are predicted to get more snow tonight into tomorrow for Hall-o-ween. First time in 17 years that we had a snow storm on Oct. 31.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Florida is looking better and better! lol Ours will be rain so probably won’t have too many kids. Snow? Oh Ann, say it isn’t so!! It’s supposed to snow tomorrow where my SIL lives about 4 hours north of here! She can have it, I’m not looking forward to the winter.

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-635305-1.html

Green Bay is 30 miles North of me, where the picture was taken. It is a pretty mess by us, autumn leaves mixed with snow. My hubby had the lawn mower out today mulching up the leaves that were on the ground. The snow that we got the other day was melted but we are predicted to get more.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

BonnieP said:


> Florida is looking better and better! lol Ours will be rain so probably won't have too many kids. Snow? Oh Ann, say it isn't so!! It's supposed to snow tomorrow where my SIL lives about 4 hours north of here! She can have it, I'm not looking forward to the winter.
> 
> G


Ground was warm enough to melt the snow
H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Holy smoke Ann, it looks very pretty but way to early!

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I was amazed what I saw when I woke up yesterday morning. Today most of it was gone when my hubby and I went for water exercises. 
J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Joining in, I think I would have been surprised too! It looks so pretty and so funny that the sidewalks and roads are clear. Winter Wonderland, remember those days when we went to school. Couldn’t wait for the first snowfall.

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kids couldn't wait for the snow, we made snow-angels, snowmen, snow forts, we went sledding & tobogganing and went home for a cup of hot chocolate with tiny marshmallows. 
L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Looks like we lived the same life. We all loved the outside activities when we were kids.

M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Mushroom Pizza


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

No onions! XL size for sure!

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Onions I like but hubby says No...our favorite: meat lovers pizza with black olives, mushrooms and green peppers
P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

grandmann said:


> Onions I like but hubby says No...our favorite: meat lovers pizza with black olives, mushrooms and green peppers
> P


Pizza with thin crust, pineapple, ham, bacon, pepperoni (sometimes) and red peppers for us. I'm not a fan of onions but hubby likes them.

Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quantity size, usually a 12 inch is big enough for both of us. Your pizza sounds really Good I might have to try that some day. Did you ever try Canadian Bacon? We go out for our pizzas. Our favorite place puts on ham, bacon, pepperoni, Canadian bacon, sausage when they make the meat lovers. Of course it needs to be thin crust the Best.
R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Real yummy Meat Lovers Pizza! Yah, we get Cdn. bacon sometimes. I love thin crust the best now. I wasn’t a fan of thin crust at first but now it is my favourite! lol Maybe we can ask Miles if he could make up a few different kinds of pizzas tomorrow for us to sample. I’m sure it would be a nice change. Oh wait, maybe not tomorrow, isn’t Sue still on a soft food diet?

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

BonnieP said:


> Real yummy Meat Lovers Pizza! Yah, we get Cdn. bacon sometimes. I love thin crust the best now. I wasn't a fan of thin crust at first but now it is my favourite! lol Maybe we can ask Miles if he could make up a few different kinds of pizzas tomorrow for us to sample. I'm sure it would be a nice change. Oh wait, maybe not tomorrow, isn't Sue still on a soft food diet?
> 
> S


Soft food diet, I don't know about Sue but I'm. I can't wait until I can dive into a thin crust meat lovers pizza. 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tasty idea Bonnie, I’m fond of pizza but I prefer vegetarian. I eat meat but not fond of it on pizza. Poor Ann is on the soft food diet not me. I like to get my teeth into things.....now, where’s Miles ? What ?? You can’t be thinking of sacking him........No......
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U bet we are sacking him, he's an imposter--- I think he's Erics cousin :sm02: btw Ann, pretty pic of the snow, but let it stay there.
V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

ohsusana said:


> Tasty idea Bonnie, I'm fond of pizza but I prefer vegetarian. I eat meat but not fond of it on pizza. Poor Ann is on the soft food diet not me. I like to get my teeth into things.....now, where's Miles ? What ?? You can't be thinking of sacking him........No......
> U


Very bad memory here, too much going on! lol Okay, we can have Miles make up individual pizzas so we can each have our own. I thought Miles had a lot of mannerisms like Eric, no wonder! I guess that is why they are thick as thieves! Again, my apologies to both Sue and Ann.

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well, I've told Miles to pack his bags and be gone by lunch time.I'm going to have my hair done later, & if he's still here when I get back I shall get Joe the gardener (ex S.A.S. man) to march him off the premises.
X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

An older,more sensible, chef might be the way to go, Jan.

B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

But an older chef may have trouble keeping up with our demands for a varied menu Joan. lol Hope you are doing better today Joan.

C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

BonnieP said:


> But an older chef may have trouble keeping up with our demands for a varied menu Joan. lol Hope you are doing better today Joan.
> 
> C


Could be better - but improving day by day!

D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Darn, being under the weather is no fun. Continue to improve Joan.

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Exactly! I think we must have caught a bug of some sort - whatever it was was nasty!


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Fun in the kitchen now that you are back! Take care Joan, those nasty bugs —- yuck!

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good to have you back Joan, I hope you tried to keep up with our daft antics :sm02: 
Well I'm back from hairdo and Milo has gone, I saw Joe and his wifes sister is looking for a job, she was a cook in a big house for many years, so shall we give her a try ?

H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Hairdo looks lovely Jan. Maybe we should give her a try, nothing to lose. Will you take care of it please?

I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Glenlady said:


> Good to have you back Joan, I hope you tried to keep up with our daft antics :sm02:
> Well I'm back from hairdo and Milo has gone, I saw Joe and his wifes sister is looking for a job, she was a cook in a big house for many years, so shall we give her a try ?
> 
> H


Hairdo looks lovely Jan. Maybe we should give her a try. Will you please look after it, thank you?

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I will take care of hiring the new cook, her name is Mable, I'll let you know what I think, then maybe we can have a meeting with her and you can all give your opinion.
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Juggling around Chefs, I don't know if I will be able to keep tract of their names. Miles and now it's Mable. Jan you are really picking my brain. Well, it's only Morning by noon I might wake up. 
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

killing myself laughing, this is turning out to be so funny,-- best part is it's nothing to do with 'kitchen & word game'
-- well not pots, pans etc., but I think Joan will agree it's made us all laugh
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Leaving the kitchen once in awhile but we seem to find our way back in a hurry especially when we get Hungry. See you later I need my morning Breakfast. 
No one is in the kitchen today to make me anything. I might have my instant oatmeal and a cup of coffee.

M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Making a mad dash out the door, good luck Ann with brekkie, sorry you have to prepare it yourself. Maybe tomorrow will be better if Jan hires the new chef!

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now I must take the bins in,Thursday is recycling and garden waste, I won't hire a new cook until we've had a show of hands.
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Over and Above we aren't having Good Luck! 
P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Please let us know Jan when you will be doing it. I’ll be on the bus from Saturday morning till Sunday afternoon but hopefully we will have wifi. If no wifi, I will check in from the hotel! lol
Good luck, thank you for taking this task on.

Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quick, I wish I knew someone who could qualified as a Good Chef. It seems like the ones we had could really cook and bake but they had other things on their mind besides being in the kitchen. We had the same problem when I worked in the cheese factory. Maybe we should give Miles another chance, what do you think? 
R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

grandmann said:


> Quick, I wish I knew someone who could qualified as a Good Chef. It seems like the ones we had could really cook and bake but they had other things on their mind besides being in the kitchen. We had the same problem when I worked in the cheese factory. Maybe we should give Miles another chance, what do you think?
> R


Really need to think about what we are going to do. Let's see who/what Jan comes up with.

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Remember how Miles pestered Sue though, he was coming on a bit strong giving her extra portions of spotted dick-- so no I don't think I'd be comfortable with him in the kitchen, why not have Eric back and give him another chance, he only had eyes for Freda. 
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sue, we need you on how to think about all of this. 
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Question is, are we all agreed to to give Mabel a trial? It's Ok with me.

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Refresh my mind, is Mabel Miles cousin. Sounds like if we keep her, Miles will be still be hanging around.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

So here's the low down, Miles and Mable are gone, that means no chef or kitchen maid, don't lets worry about it and carry on as before, we are all capable of pitching in until we find a reliable person who can cook to our needs. 
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Truer words were never spoken Jan. I won’t be able to help out for two weeks but I will when I come back from Florida! I’ll be following while I’m away.

U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Under The Kitchen Sink 

????


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Veggies and dip! Very wet out for the trick or treaters! ????????

W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Wine And Dine 

XYZ


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Xtra sparkling wine

YZ or A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Apple Bobbing For Halloween 

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Youngsters came up and down our front steps. I gave out 95 candy bars, the young ones were all bundle up with their hats, mittens, gloves and scarves. 3pm this afternoon it stop snowing and we were able to shovel the walks and clean off the front steps. We had a beautiful day last year and we had 214 kids. 
Z or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bogey men came knocking at my door looking for some goodies. 
C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Youngsters came up and down our front steps. I gave out 95 candy bars, the young ones were all bundle up with their hats, mittens, gloves and scarves. 3pm this afternoon it stop snowing and we were able to shovel the walks and clean off the front steps. We had a beautiful day last year and we had 214 kids.
> Z or A


90 degree weather here today! Plus humid. A snowy Halloween seems lovely! ????


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Candy Candy Candy 

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Candy Candy Candy
> 
> D


Driving to Florida on Sat. Bonnie and her friends I need to stay behind and watch the kitchen. Bonnie did you see the weather in Florida 90 degrees, I think I will stay here.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Crappy weather today/tonight! The rain finally let up now it is very windy! We only had 28 kids Ann, you must gave been very, very busy! Snow to top it all off too!

D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

grandmann said:


> Driving to Florida on Sat. Bonnie and her friends I need to stay behind and watch the kitchen. Bonnie did you see the weather in Florida 90 degrees, I think I will stay here.


Everyone wants to join us in Florida! lol Yes, I know it is very warm there, daughter sent pics of the fpgrandchildren dressed up for trick or treating! Thank you Ann for filling in for me, very much appreciated.

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everybody seem to come all at once, it was hard to get a break. Five until Seven. By 6:30pm things slow down and I was running out of Candy. I made it with three pieces left. 
F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

grandmann said:


> Everybody seem to come all at once, it was hard to get a break. Five until Seven. By 6:30pm things slow down and I was running out of Candy. I made it with three pieces left.
> F


Five?? Wow, our first ones didn't come till almost 6:30! You were very, very busy!! Now you can take a break!

G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

BonnieP said:


> Everyone wants to join us in Florida! lol Yes, I know it is very warm there, daughter sent pics of the fpgrandchildren dressed up for trick or treating! Thank you Ann for filling in for me, very much appreciated.
> 
> F


Hope it is by the breezy beaches

Florida Finger Foods

G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Great weather in Daytona, can hardly wait! Might have snow here on Saturday when we leave! ????????????⛱????

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Good Feeling to sit, my hubby was laughing at me and said I was getting my exercise. He knows this is one of my favorite Holidays so lets me handle it. He takes the screen out of the storm door and tomorrow he will replace it with the glass one. It sure comes in handy that I have to only open up one door. The little kids are amazed that I can hand out candy through the door. LOL
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hell-O, I guess I'm getting a little behind. LOL
I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I don’t know who is behind Ann, you or me! lol You sure had a busy Halloween, I’m glad we’re done for this year! lol
Now you can get back to looking after the kitchen!

J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jotting down notes, I wonder if we should put a add in the paper or check at a unemployment agency for a chef?
K


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Kitchen help is very hard to find these days! Actually, I should say GOOD kitchen help! We all know the problems we have had trying to keep our kitchen staffed! Maybe Jan will have better luck this tupimw.

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Leave it to Jan then, like you said it's hard finding really good help. 
M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Maybe this time we’ll be lucky! Maple Walnut Ice Cream.

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

New to me, Maple Walnut Ice Cream is that your favorite? 
O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh no, Maple Walnut isn’t my favourite. Right now it’s Pralines & Cream, how about you Ann?

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Plum pudding, all for me. I’ve turned to comfort eating now that Miles has gone. Boo hoo.
Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quick —- look out the kitchen window, I think I see Miles hiding in the bushes!

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really ? Oh Bonnie, he’s beckoning me, oh what should I do? Oh no, is that Freda running to the bushes ? The two timing trollop, wait until Eric finds out. That’s it now, let’s sack Miles and give Mabel a trial, as long as she doesn’t bring Eric. Oh, what a to do!

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ssussh now my lovelys, don't getworried,everything will be fine. Joe, the S.A.S man (gardener) has chased Freda and that two timer Miles far away.All we have to do now is trust Mable
I didn't get any, trick or treaters, I had some sweeties ready just in case, but now I'll have to eat them, -- I only bought choc.& sweets what I like in case they didn't come :sm23: :sm23: , I think you folk across the pond make more of Halloween than we do.
Have a great holiday Bonnie safe travels xx


T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Treat yourself with the sweeties Jan. I would come and join you, it’s ages since I had any chocolate or sweets.
Yes, have a safe and wonderful trip Bonnie. 
U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Glenlady said:


> Ssussh now my lovelys, don't getworried,everything will be fine. Joe, the S.A.S man (gardener) has chased Freda and that two timer Miles far away.All we have to do now is trust Mable
> I didn't get any, trick or treaters, I had some sweeties ready just in case, but now I'll have to eat them, -- I only bought choc.& sweets what I like in case they didn't come :sm23: :sm23: , I think you folk across the pond make more of Halloween than we do.
> Have a great holiday Bonnie safe travels xx
> 
> T


Trusting Joe should be easy as he has helped us out before and was quite successful. Sorry you didn't have any trick or treaters Jan but happy you now have some sweets (that you like????), enjoy! Thank you Jan, getting excited -- one more sleep! lol xo

U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

ohsusana said:


> Treat yourself with the sweeties Jan. I would come and join you, it's ages since I had any chocolate or sweets.
> Yes, have a safe and wonderful trip Bonnie.
> U


U ladies are so sweet, thank you Sue. xo Don't forget, I will be checking in! lol

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very lucky to have gotten rid of Miles eh ? I ate all the plum pudding to console myself and now I need a corset to hold everything together. Tee hee 

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Why you don't need a corset Sue, let it all hang loose tee hee :sm04: We eat sensibly apart from the odd treat !!!!!


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Xactly Jan, we do deserve to treat ourselves. You have what you want Sue and don’t feel guilty.

YZ or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Anyway, ample bodys especially bosoms are quite fetching l.o.l :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm15: 
B


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Because bouncy women break less bones.


C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'Course thats true, I like being 'ample ' takes a lot of bikkies, cake and choccies to get that way though, :sm02: :sm02: 
D


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Double delicious when you know it's naughty.



E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Exactly, now what are we having for tonights dinner ? Any suggestions, I fancy fish 'n chips but there isn't a chippie near me :sm03: 
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fish and chips is off the menu - egg and mash for me!

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good thinking Joan, I might have a nice fluffy cheese omelette, and a luxury thick cherry yogurt.-- you see, we can manage without a chef :sm02:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Good thinking Joan, I might have a nice fluffy cheese omelette, and a luxury thick cherry yogurt.-- you see, we can manage without a chef :sm02:


Helping myself to your delicious meal of fluffy cheese omelette and yogurt. We might have to hire you as our next Chef! What do you think Jan? 
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't think so Ann, much as I love you all, it's too stressful. I'll share my omelette with you though. 
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jan's right I think - can't we find a good basic cook that we can instruct?


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kelly Green Dishes 

L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Looking for a new chef may take some time. I guess we’ll have to improvise! lol

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Meal times will be take pot luck :sm02: :sm02: but we will find somebody sooner or later. I think tomorrow we should check the cutlery and pot & pans, Freda may have taken some to the pawn shop.
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice Idea, of the Pot Luck but we might have a problem since we all eat at different times. We need a Good Chef that can meet all of our time zones. I thought one of the soup kettles was missing. Thanks Jan for letting me sample your breakfast. I ended up having haddock Oscar and a baked potato with lots of sour cream. Mashing everything together ended up being a tasteful meal that I could eat without any problem. 
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Mmmm I love haddock, but haddock oscar? never heard of that, but it sounds interesting.
N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Now we have a problem, trying to find a chef to cater to all our different times to eat! Giant headache, that’s for sure. Having pizza tonight, not too heavy for travelling tomorrow! lol

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Off for an early night Bonnie, up early for your adventures
P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Probably not Jan, I’ll stick to my usual bedtime —- midnight. I’m an early riser and I won’t sleep if I go to bed early. lol
I’m going to miss chiming in on the weekend but hopefully the wifi will be working on the bus, fingers crossed. lol

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Question-- have you packed -- phone charger, any meds.,sun block,sweeties to suck on the journey,?
R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Right on Jan! Check, check! Everything ready to go —- even me! lol Just have to close my suitcases in the morning, thanks for asking.

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sleep well when you get to bed,think of us slaving in the kitchen while you are lounging in the sun with a cocktail 
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Time for bed for me, gotta be up early have an early eye test appointment, night night, safe journey have fun , we may have new kitchen staff when you return xx 
U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Uncle’s Favorite Cake 

V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Glenlady said:


> Time for bed for me, gotta be up early have an early eye test appointment, night night, safe journey have fun , we may have new kitchen staff when you return xx
> U


Very excited, it's finally here! Thank you Jan, sleep tight and good luck with your eye appointment. Good luck in the kitchen, hope you have staff when I return. xo

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

While you’re away Bonnie, don’t forget to take lots of photos. We want to see what you are up to then we can all feel jealous.
Look out for a chef for us, you can pack him in your suitcase and smuggle him over the border. Make sure he’s a bit of a hunk for us, we are secretly missing Miles.

XYZ


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Xylophones are great to call the family to dinner!

Y-Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, cow bells too.
Z or A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

A hunky chef —- I will be on the lookout Sue!

B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Blue Cereal


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Cookies —- shortbread, oatmeal or any kind. What is blue cereal?

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dinner, breakfast and lunch on the road for Bonnie. Happy travels. xx
E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Everyone will be missed while I’m away. Too much eating out Sue —- big problem! lol xo
See you soon!

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Far away places to see and lots of restaurants and cafes to try. Whoopee.
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Girls together, lots of fun and giggles, you go girl, wish we were with you--- what a laugh hey ?
H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Happy, happy, happy! Today’s the day, I’m up but too early for brekkie and my shower! lol
Take care of the kitchen ladies!

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I wouldn’t be drinking too much coffee before I got on the bus. 28 hours, hope there’s a toilet on board ( I’m sure there will be ). Happy holiday Bonnie, it’s finally here. xx
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Joan would need a gazunder for a long journey! :sm09: 

K


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Kitchen being missed already. On the bus ladies so we’re on our way. I don’t drink coffee but had a small hot chocolate while waiting for the bus —- outside! Tim Horton’s is being renovated and yes Sue there is a washroom on board!

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lovely to hear from you Bonnie,kitchen is all nice and tidy, Sue made some chocolate muffins to keep us going 
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

(Have a) marvellous time Bonnie, we'll look after the kitchen!

N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

No way, did I miss Sues’s chocolate muffins? Thanks ladies we just finished lunch and we’re on the road again! Glad you are able to keep the kitchen tidy, very difficult with all the comings and goings! Talk soon! So far wifi is working!

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh thats lovely to see you can get wifi :sm24: 
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

BonnieP said:


> Happy, happy, happy! Today's the day, I'm up but too early for brekkie and my shower! lol
> Take care of the kitchen ladies!
> 
> I


Bonnie sorry that I couldn't send you off with Best Wishes for your trip last night. My computer froze up. Hopefully I can keep in touch now. 
Lots of Sun going your way and have a Wonderful Holiday! Ann


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Please pass me one of those Chocolate Muffins that Sue made. I hope you save one for me....
Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quick, make sure you save me one of Sue’s muffins. Please pop it in the freezer and I’ll get it when I get home! That’s okay Ann, I’ll try and keep in touch!

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Running not walking for one of those Muffins! I will make sure I will put one in the freezer for you, Bonnie if any are left. Does anyone care for Cheesecake? I was thinking about picking up one today. 
S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Sure, cheesecake would be lovely, please save me a piece! Thank you!

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

BonnieP said:


> Sure, cheesecake would be lovely, please save me a piece! Thank you!
> 
> T


Two pieces hidden in the freezer, one muffin and one piece of cheesecake. Are you sure you want all those sweets when you come home. I'm afraid you might be eating pretty well right now.....
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I need to go and see my GD perform in South Pacific tonight. See you tomorrow, Ann


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

U have a great time watching your granddaughter perform in South Pacific!
See you tomorrow Ann!

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You must be very proud of your g/daughter Ann
Very proud 
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wow Ann, what a great treat for you, you must be very proud of your granddaughter. South Pacific is one of my favourite movies, love all the music.
Don’t worry about missing out on the chocolate muffins, there’s a whole batch in the freezer for you and Bonnie.
We’re all going on a summer holiday, no more working for a week or two. Do you remember this from Cliff Richard?
I keep singing it while thinking of Bonnie. 
XY or A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Apple Tarts In The Oven 

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bread, fresh out of the oven.
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Crusty with butter

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dainty fairy cakes.
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ecclefechan tart is my contribution, and a nice beef casserole doing nicely in the Aga, but a salmon en-croute for Joan and others who would prefer that. What a feast we're going to have, but I think we should put some by for tomorrow, because we don't want to spend the day cooking now that we haven't got a cook.
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fine for me thanks Jan, I'll bring some ginger snaps for nibbling

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ginger nibbles you know me so well Joan, I love ginger in anything, even ginger beer, & brandy with a dash of dry ginger 
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Ginger nibbles you know me so well Joan, I love ginger in anything, even ginger beer, & brandy with a dash of dry ginger
> H


Happy to help Jan, I love anything ginger too, I like Buderim ginger refresher, https://www.lakeland.co.uk/1746/Buderim-Ginger-Refresher-Ginger-Beer-Concentrate-750ml I drink it with Sparkling spring water in the summer and serve it hot in the winter, Lovely!!

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I looked on Lakeland, the price is good but the postage not so good, so I looked at Holland & Barrett they have a different brand, same price and the read up seems to be good, so next time I go to town I'll pop in and have a look, thanks for telling me about it.I buy their crystalised ginger too.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Joan liked their crystallized ginger until I had a biopsy and stitches in my tongue. Now the scar stings when I eat some things!! 

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kitchen duties start tomorrrow.
L


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Liver lattice tart


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Making an appearance ladies, sorry wifi not working on bus since last night! We are at the hotel, warm weather no humidity! Yay! Thanks for all your good wishes and saving me some samples! Ann, how was your granddaughter’s performance? Lots of wifi at the hotel! lol
Talk soon!
Bonnie. xo


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Magnificence! South Pacific wasn't my favorite musical but it became one of mine this afternoon. When I got home I got on to u-tube looking up the movie and plays of South Pacific. I couldn't believe how close everyone acted to what I saw on u-tube. The director of the play did a fine job picking the students who could play the part the Best. It couldn't have been any better. My GD who is in 4th grade was paired up with a 3rd grader boy. The two of them harmonize so well together and played their parts very well. The whole crew did a wonderful job. I wished we could have taken pictures but we were told to put the cameras away. We were suppose to go last night but the weather started hailing on us, we turned around and came home. We went this afternoon instead. We had good weather except for it being so Cold. 

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice experience for you Ann. I’m sure that someone from the school will have filmed an official video, maybe you can buy one later.
Lovely to hear from Bonnie, hope she has found us a nice new chef.

O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Okay ladies, I’m “up”, just trying to catch up! Will start looking for a new chef today but don’t think I’ll have much luck!
Will check in later —- after brekkie! Have a great day everyone!

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pasta is on my noon menu today. Bonnie what's on your schedule today? Nice warm weather and bathing in the sun I wish I was you! The sun is out by us today but you won't find me bathing. BRRRRR
Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quick trip to Walmart, picked up a few things, back to hotel waiting for Happy Hour and going out to The Black Sheep (an English Pub) for dinner. No pool time today, a little overcast, windy and a few sprinkles but very, very warm!! Trying to catch up with my emails! lol Maybe tomorrow but we have shopping and going to an afternoon movie and out to dinner. Maybe we all should stop looking for a new chef and just eat out!! lol

R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Rum For The Cake Recipe


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

So good to hear from you Bonnie,I think you are right, we should forget a chef and eat out l.o.l. I have a new baby boy g/grandchild, that makes me great granny x2.Thought I'd let you know 
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Today has been very slow connection on computer, anyone else noticed ? 
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Utmost Congratulations to you Jan. Hope everything went well.
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

BonnieP said:


> Quick trip to Walmart, picked up a few things, back to hotel waiting for Happy Hour and going out to The Black Sheep (an English Pub) for dinner. No pool time today, a little overcast, windy and a few sprinkles but very, very warm!! Trying to catch up with my emails! lol Maybe tomorrow but we have shopping and going to an afternoon movie and out to dinner. Maybe we all should stop looking for a new chef and just eat out!! lol
> 
> R


Very Good to Hear from You! Let's see Happy Hour what do you drink? My favorite drink lately is Gin and Tonic. When I was younger I drank Martinis those got a little strong for me and switch to Gin Gimlets, too strong also. Now I have one Gin & Tonic and I'm very satisfied. I think maybe we should hire a bartender and forget about the chef :sm01:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> So good to hear from you Bonnie,I think you are right, we should forget a chef and eat out l.o.l. I have a new baby boy g/grandchild, that makes me great granny x2.Thought I'd let you know
> T


With all those little ones running around no wonder you are so frisky! Congratulations on being Great Grandmother X 2 and enjoy the new grandson!
X,Y, Z or A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

A very warm congrats to you Jan on the birth of your new great grandson, how exciting for everyone. How about sharing some details with us, thanks. Ann, my favourite drink here is —-on the beach! Just back from the English pub from having dinner. Congrats again GG Jan! ????????

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

British pubs are always great to visit, full of atmosphere. What did you have to eat Bonnie ? 
C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Could have had lots of things —- ready for this Sue —- a cheeseburger and fries! lol
It was a nice burger.

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dreaming of a cheeseburger now, not had one for ages. 
E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Enjoyed it very much Sue, signing off now. Night, night. xo

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fried fish and chips for a treat.
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good morning,

Just to say I shall be popping in and out - hubby is in hospital again!!

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello Joan, that’s not good to hear. Hope things go ok for hubby. Will be thinking of you both.
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear hubbies in hospital Joan, hope all goes well for him,Will be thinking of you both.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Joan says thanks girls, I hope he won't be there for too long!

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Keeping fingers & toes crossed :sm01: 
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Letting you know Bonnie we Brits have fries (we call 'em chips ) with nearly everything, even when we order chinese carry out we order a bag of chips :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: Pleased to hear you are enjoying yourselves.
M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Many thanks Jan, thought about having fish and chips but had the burger and fries —- confused yet and we have bags of chips too! lol We like to be different! lol
Sorry Joan your hubby is in hospital, hugs to you both.
Hi Sue, I’m back! lol

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now Bonnie, you must have fish n chips in the Brit restaurant before you leave, mmmm
O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Okay Jan, but I don’t think we will be going back there. Lots of places to eat —- too many with sea food and I’m allergic. 
Ocean waves coming in, cloudy and warm, it’s about 25C already!

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pass the Chips! Our restaurants often serve chips(fries) with every sandwich or burger. Usually my hubby and I will skip the chips or will split a serving. 
Sorry to hear Joan's hubby in the hospital, hopefully all will be well when he can return home. 
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pass the Chips! Our restaurants often serve chips(fries) with every sandwich or burger. Usually my hubby and I will skip the chips or will split a serving. 
Sorry to hear Joan's hubby in the hospital, hopefully all will be well when he can return home. 
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pass the Chips! Our restaurants often serve chips(fries) with every sandwich or burger. Usually my hubby and I will skip the chips or will split a serving. 
Sorry to hear Joan's hubby in the hospital, hopefully all will be well when he can return home. 
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pass the Chips! Our restaurants often serve chips(fries) with every sandwich or burger. Usually my hubby and I will skip the chips or will split a serving. 
Sorry to hear Joan's hubby in the hospital, hopefully all will be well when he can return home. 
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pass the Chips! Our restaurants often serve chips(fries) with every sandwich or burger. Usually my hubby and I will skip the chips or will split a serving. 
Sorry to hear Joan's hubby in the hospital, hopefully all will be well when he can return home. 
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pass the Chips! Our restaurants often serve chips(fries) with every sandwich or burger. Usually my hubby and I will skip the chips or will split a serving. 
Sorry to hear Joan's hubby in the hospital, hopefully all will be well when he can return home. 
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pass the Chips! Our restaurants often serve chips(fries) with every sandwich or burger. Usually my hubby and I will skip the chips or will split a serving. 
Sorry to hear Joan's hubby in the hospital, hopefully all will be well when he can return home. 
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite a time here on KP this morning. I’ve just checked my emails from overnight and I had nearly a hundred from KP. They were from years ago so don’t know what’s happened. I’ve just finished clearing them all. I notice Ann that your message was multi sent.
R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

ohsusana said:


> Quite a time here on KP this morning. I've just checked my emails from overnight and I had nearly a hundred from KP. They were from years ago so don't know what's happened. I've just finished clearing them all. I notice Ann that your message was multi sent.
> R


Right on Sue, we've been hacked by porn today. I reported numerous posts but I now have over 100 and I'm not going to report each one. Sent PM to Admin this morning and just checking my KP the porn is coming fast and furious!

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> Quite a time here on KP this morning. I've just checked my emails from overnight and I had nearly a hundred from KP. They were from years ago so don't know what's happened. I've just finished clearing them all. I notice Ann that your message was multi sent.
> R


Same with me Sue 51 emails from ages ago, then a notice popped up to say - 'Access denied' also Anns message was multi sent


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't know if I was the guilty party but it seem like it was happening to a lot of people. Yesterday I try sending a message and the computer won't leave me. After finding old Watched Topics showing up and I did get one pop up of a porn I decide to shut down the computer for the day. I don't need a virus interfering. Sounds like the Admin has the problem under control.
Leave us alone and let us play our games. Now I need a drink of the Strong Stuff and I'm not talking coffee.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

BonnieP said:


> Right on Sue, we've been hacked by porn today. I reported numerous posts but I now have over 100 and I'm not going to report each one. Sent PM to Admin this morning and just checking my KP the porn is coming fast and furious!
> 
> S


Spaghetti and Meatballs on the Menu today. I will be making them and serving them. Joan skip the meatballs can you have cottage cheese? 
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

That sounds de-eeelish to me, I'll bring scones, cream & jam
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U make sure you keep the scones warm or I could always put them in a warmer for you. 
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very well, I'll wrap the scones in my thermal heated bag,get the kettle on ready for a brew.
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Wine sounds good with the Italian Meal, any particular kind?
X,Y, or Z


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

You've all arranged to meet up whilst I've been busy. Can we make room for one more. I'll make a cake.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

boring knit said:


> You've all arranged to meet up whilst I've been busy. Can we make room for one more. I'll make a cake.


Zip on over, you don't even have to bring anything just yourself. I have plenty to eat and wine to drink. 
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Away letting the dust settle on all this kp drama. I presume the problem has been fixed. I unsubscribed for a couple of days then I wouldn’t get all those old posts again. Some people have too much time on their hands, trying to ruffle our feathers.
I’m going to make some lemon curd today and freeze it. I’ve got bountiful lemons and heaps of eggs from the neighbour. I have found an easy microwave recipe which is foolproof, even for me. 
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Bravo Sue, I love lemon curd and like you-- -I also have a foolproof microwave recipe, I too am glad Admin have sorted that filthy stuff we had been getting from creepy sorts. 
C


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Can't wait for a slice of home made bread and some of your lemon curd. yum.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't forget to save me some please.
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everything sounds so Good Homemade Bread fresh from the oven and lemon curd something I never had. I will be willing to try it especially since everyone else's mouths are watering for it. 
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Find some lemon curd in your store Ann, you'll love it on bread & butter, let us know if you find it.
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Good In Plenty Candy


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Find some lemon curd in your store Ann, you'll love it on bread & butter, let us know if you find it.
> G


Lemon Curd sounds like the Lemon Meringue Pie my Mother use to make. It's my hubby's favorite pie but I was never ever able to get it right. My Mother's pie was the Best, she was always ask to make her pie for any pot luck that we went to.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Good In Plenty Candy


Half a dish of lemon curd to try it. 
I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Iced Tea With Lemon


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jar of lemon curd, ready to be slathered onto scones.
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kwik-- bring me some please
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Love to, can we have a whip around for my airfare? 
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My suggestion is we all come to visit you, we could plead poverty and say we're a group of senior citizens looking for work :sm04: :sm02:
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Not for me thanks - hubby is still in hospital.

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh Joan, sorry to hear that, I hope it won't be too long before you get him home-- give him a hug from us all.
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Perhaps we’ll all visit Joan and give her some special hugs. Hope hubby is home soon. xxx
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Not for me thanks - hubby is still in hospital.
> 
> O


Quick Recovery, at least being in the hospital he is being taking care of. But it still must be hard on you, Joan. 
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Resting after doing a big bake. I made a ginger cake, fruit cake and a dozen lemon cupcakes. Now all packed away in the freezer. 
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sounds good to me-- all those lovely goodies
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for your good wishes girls! It would be good to have a hug.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Understand that dear Joan. We’re all here for you. xxx
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

(U) You deserve some hugs Joan, this must be a very trying time for you both, chin up and we are all hoping for a speedy recovery for hubby xx(hugs) 
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very true Jan. 
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well I'm making a chook casserole, enough for two days, by gum it's blinkin' cold here, but it's winter so we can expect it to be.
X Y or Z


----------



## missella (Jan 30, 2017)

Glenlady said:


> Well I'm making a chook casserole, enough for two days, by gum it's blinkin' cold here, but it's winter so we can expect it to be.
> X Y or Z


Hello ladies, it's Bonnie here, I'm using my friend's account here in Florida! My account has been disabled and I can't get back in. Have been trying since Tuesday (the porn) I'm thinking of you ladies, please comment (if you like) and I will respond through my friend. Thanks! BonnieP


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

missella said:


> Hello ladies, it's Bonnie here, I'm using my friend's account here in Florida! My account has been disabled and I can't get back in. Have been trying since Tuesday (the porn) I'm thinking of you ladies, please comment (if you like) and I will respond through my friend. Thanks! BonnieP


X-tra minute from you is well appreciated! So glad you could get on with a new username from the use of your friend.

23 degrees in WI and the Cold Spell should go on, BRRRR. When the sun comes out it doesn't feel too bad.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You have been missed dear Bonnie. Hope you and your friend are having a wonderful holiday. Enjoy the rest of the time and hopefully you can get your KP account sorted when you get home. Sue xx
Z or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zipping along, watching football with knitting, seems to go well with each other. 
A


----------



## missella (Jan 30, 2017)

A big headache. I feel like I’m the only one not able to access KP. HAVE written to Admin every day but no response and I feel lost! Keep up the great work ladies. Missing all of you and will try to get back on. Hope everyone is keeping well. We are enjoying our holiday very much! Talk to you soon.
Love you all.
Bonnie


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Been waiting for someone here to talk to, must be having bad connection :sm03: 
C


----------



## missella (Jan 30, 2017)

Glenlady said:


> Been waiting for someone here to talk to, must be having bad connection :sm03:
> C


Catching up Jan! Sorry still can't get on, wrote to Admin again but no response! Oh well, keep posting and I'm thinking of all you ladies and hope I get back on my own IPad. Off to a DooWop show this afternoon, looking forward to seeing some of the singing groups of the'50's and 60's!

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't worry Bonnie, as long as you are enjoying yourself and 'pop' in when you can. Haven't heard from the others in our gang all day. 
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everybody must be busy or sleeping Jan, I only have a few minutes then I will be taking off again, Football & Pizza Party. 
Bonnie I can see you and your friends dancing away in your chairs listening to the DooWop. I have a video of the DooWop Music gets me all perked up!
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Finished hospital visiting for today, hallo girls!

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good to have you back Joan,hope all is well with hubby and he's feeling much better.
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hell-O Joan, seems like it's a long haul for your hubby. Pray that everything goes well for the two of you. 
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I’m back too. Had a busy day yesterday so it’s nice to catch up with everyone. You go Bonnie, Doowopping, show ‘em how it’s done.

J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Joan is here, hubby is still in hospital - his health is unstable at the moment.

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Know that the doctors will do their best Joan (HUGS)from us all and thinking of you xx
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lots of stress for you Joan. Make sure you look after yourself properly. Thinking of you and sending more hugs.
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mmm! a hug is lovely thanks, Jan and Sue !


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nothing like a nice warm hug from friends, and as Sue said, you look after yourself 
O


----------



## missella (Jan 30, 2017)

Glenlady said:


> Nothing like a nice warm hug from friends, and as Sue said, you look after yourself
> O


Okey, donkey Jan. Thanks for the hugs, I really need them as I'm really missing my KP friends in the kitchen! Saw your post on my friend's account Jan. Have emailed Admin already but may try to pm on friend's account later. Will check in when I can.

Hugs to all!

Bonnie

P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Potato fries


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quick snack for lunch, soup, crusty bread followed with mug hot choc. & a nice homemade scone with jam & cream-- naughty but nice
R


----------



## missella (Jan 30, 2017)

Glenlady said:


> Quick snack for lunch, soup, crusty bread followed with mug hot choc. & a nice homemade scone with jam & cream-- naughty but nice
> R


Really would love to join you Jan, still trying to get on! Keep going ladies -- I will be back -- I hope!

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Slip In when ever possible, Bonnie. My husband is on the Honor Guard, today we saluted the Veterans. We had lunch at the High School today. Simple but good (Salisbury Steak, mashed potatoes & gray, green beans & corn, fruit cocktail and for dessert apple pie with ice cream) 

Joan I will continue on praying for you and your husband. 

T


----------



## missella (Jan 30, 2017)

grandmann said:


> Slip In when ever possible, Bonnie. My husband is on the Honor Guard, today we saluted the Veterans. We had lunch at the High School today. Simple but good (Salisbury Steak, mashed potatoes & gray, green beans & corn, fruit cocktail and for dessert apple pie with ice cream)
> 
> Joan I will continue on praying for you and your husband.
> 
> T


Thanks to our Veteran's! Thanks for your prayers Ann. Still working on it! Fingers crossed. Will drop in when I can!

Bonnie

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U keep on having Fun in Florida, Enjoy yourself, Bonnie!
U have plenty of time to catch up on KP when you get back. 

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very nice to get your messages via your friend missellas laptop, you just enjoy yourself and worry about stuff when you get home, have fun xxx


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winter is here, find relatives and friend visiting London. My brother-n-law and his wife are in London at this time. One of the ladies that I use the pool with took off for London.
Compare to our 23 degree weather it must feel like Spring in London. 

X,Y, Z


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Xmas Cooking


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yule Log Cake, was put in freezer for Christmas. 
Z or A


----------



## missella (Jan 30, 2017)

A real mess since the porn struck! What a mess. Yes, I’m lucky I am able to get on here via my friend! Snow at home! Brrrrrrr.....not looking forward to going home to snow  Will keep trying, hello all, missing you!


B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Been sweeping leaves in the yard, it's soooooo cold out there I'm glad to be back indoors. Gotta go to the market soon, not looking forward to hanging around waiting for the bus.We are very lucky here in my village, we have a 1/2 hr. bus service, out-lying villages are lucky if the get one a day!!
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cool weather here as well, icy wind blowing. I feel so sad, seeing all the bushfires burning on the mainland. At least my family in Queensland are safe. It just seems so unbelievable that there are so many fires burning across parts of New South Wales and Queensland.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dang them dreadful bushfires, feel sorry for those folks, but glad your family are safe.
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Exceptional this year and it’s not even summer yet.
F


----------



## missella (Jan 30, 2017)

Fun in the sun today! Looks gorgeous out there already. Poolside today, I think. Sorry ladies, wish I could send some warm weather and sunshine! Take care and I will check in later.

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Firmly staying at home, I've chickened out going to market, needed nothing urgent.Going to make a stew and then carry on with a loom hat. Someone on KP reminded me when she said she had made some,new baba doesnt need any more knitted stuff, so I'll have a change and use up my scraps on hats.
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Gorgeous sunshine for Bonnie, grim cold winds here for Jan Joan & Ann, but Ann is tucked up nice and warm right now. 
H


----------



## missella (Jan 30, 2017)

Happy to hear that you have decided to stay in today Jan. Stay warm and safe ladies, will be back later, time to get moving! lol


I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm sitting here near my lovely wood burner happily munching on a ham sanger and a bag of crisps with a nice big mug of coffee, I'm a happy lady :sm02: :sm23:
J


----------



## missella (Jan 30, 2017)

Jan, please stay nice and warm and enjoy your Sanger, crisps and that coffee! lol We’re heading down for brekkie soon!????????

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitchen has my teakettle on for my instant oatmeal. Couldn't sleep in this morning, I was hungry. So, it was time to get up. 
L


----------



## missella (Jan 30, 2017)

Laughing with you Ann not at you! We’re always hungry here in Daytona! lol
Enjoy your brekkie!


M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Morning everybody! I know most of you are probably thinking lunch. I'm going to have my oatmeal along with some cooked apples & walnuts. See you later.
N


----------



## missella (Jan 30, 2017)

No, not lunch yet Ann! lol Down here in Daytona we are just getting ready to go down for brekkie! Have a great day everyone and will check in later! ????

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oranges must be plentiful and fresh in Florida, enjoy your brekkie Bonnie. 
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Peanut butter & jam (jelly) sandwich, and lemon drizzle cake for tea
Q


----------



## missella (Jan 30, 2017)

Quick like a bunny, we are heading back to the pool for the afternoon. No, haven’t seen much fruit even the grapefruit was from out of country! Will check in later!

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Relax by the pool and make the most of it Bonnie, you might need your warm sweater when you get home.
S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

satisfying stew


W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

We need a good warming stew, it's really cold outside-- but --it is winter :sm02: I've just ordered some hand warmers from Amazon for my shopping trips 
X


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Xactly, bitter cold. Nice and warm indoors now, but took the log burner ages to take the chill off. I find the fingerless mits are great if you are cold indoors. as is a little crochet neck warmer.



A


----------



## missella (Jan 30, 2017)

A long way from home, lots of snow, not looking forward to the trip home —- all that cold in snow. I think I should stay here where it is warm!! lol Keep warm Jan. Hugs, Bonnie

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Beanie hat made on my loom only took me a day, it's a 32 post loom and fits a normal size head, I use 2 strands of DK, because one strand isn't thick enough, helps use up odd balls of yarn 
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Colorful Hat Jan, do you ever post any of your work? I find it hard posting so I don't post too often. If I ever get my simple shawl done I might post it. 
D


----------



## missella (Jan 30, 2017)

Downstairs for Happy Hour, have to grab a quick bite of dinner, then back downstairs for our 10 cent Bingo! Lots of laughs! Would love to see a pic of your loom hat Jan. Talk soon! Is Joan okay?

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Elderberry Pie


----------



## missella (Jan 30, 2017)

Fudge, would love some right now, need something sweet! lol

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grey skies here today and very cold wind. Going to have a look through my recipe book and have another baking stint. Still got lots of eggs and lemons to use up. Any ideas ladies? Hey Bonnie, have you won any prizes at bingo ? Also, have you found us a nice chef yet ?
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Have you ever make Lemon Bars Sue? My hubby's favorite, in fact anything with lemon he likes. 
I


----------



## missella (Jan 30, 2017)

I’m back from Bingo, sorry not lucky —- my girlfriend won the second game! Yay! A whopping $2.00 US pot! lol
Let us know what you’re baking Sue and save me some! Sorry, not having much luck finding a new chef, will keep looking, have until Sunday! lol

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Have you ever make Lemon Bars Sue? My hubby's favorite, in fact anything with lemon he likes.
> I


No, I haven't tried them. Have you a recipe you can share please ?
:sm24:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

missella said:


> I'm back from Bingo, sorry not lucky -- my girlfriend won the second game! Yay! A whopping $2.00 US pot! lol
> Let us know what you're baking Sue and save me some! Sorry, not having much luck finding a new chef, will keep looking, have until Sunday! lol
> 
> J


Jeepers, $2 prize pot. Hope your friend didn't spend it all at once.
I didn't end up baking. I had a few emails that I had to reply to. I'm worried about my daughter in laws friend who lives in one of the bushfire affected areas near Noosa in Qld. I've not heard anything yet. Hope for good news.
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Keeping fingers crossed for the safety of your d.i.l's friend Sue. Bonnie asked if we had news from Joan, hope her hubby's doing alright, very worrying for her. Not so perishing cold today, the winds dropped making it feel a bit warmer. Off to Asda on our free bus this morning, think I mentioned before, Asda provide this service, there's a good few use it, all pleasant

people and we always have a laugh.
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lots of treats being bought at Asda. Hope you have fun on the bus Jan. Yes, I keep thinking about Joan and her hubby, hope things are getting better. I’ve still not heard anything about Becs friends other than people were being evacuated from the area. Hope all is well, it’s so worrying.
M


----------



## missella (Jan 30, 2017)

Morning everyone, getting ready to start the day! Prayers for those affected by the fires Sue. Hope all is well with Joan and her hubby. Enjoy your day out shopping with friends Jan. Will check in later. Have a great day!
Bonnie


N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hallo girls I'm still around - hubby is still in hospital. Here's hoping the doctors can help him soon!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good to see you back Joan, here's wishing all the best for hubby, it's a worry for you both but doctors will do their best for him.Heres a big hug xx


----------



## missella (Jan 30, 2017)

joanmary1 said:


> Hallo girls I'm still around - hubby is still in hospital. Here's hoping the doctors can help him soon!


Nice to hear from you again Joan. Here's hoping all goes well with your hubby. Hugs to you both. xo 
Bonnie


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Orange Chicken 

Hope your Husband has a speedy recovery Joan 

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Puff pastry.
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite partial to a big puff pastry cream horn, and a puff apple pie.
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Raspberry Ripple ice cream cone with a Cadbury flake. Yum.
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Stop making my mouth water, even though it's bloomin' cold here I can still eat icecream. It's raining really heavy and some people further north like Yorkshire and Derby have are having to cope with floods.
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Stop making my mouth water, even though it's bloomin' cold here I can still eat icecream. It's raining really heavy and some people further north like Yorkshire and Derby have are having to cope with floods.
> T


Terrible Weather yesterday for us. Hubby gives blood regularly to the blood drive. Yesterday our 30 minute drive into the city where they were drawing the blood cause his blood pressure to rise. Since his blood pressure was so high he couldn't give blood. Last night we had tickets to Arlo Guthrie so he stayed in the city. We took our time going home. Home Sweet Home!
https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=Arlo+Guthrie+Songs+List&Form=VQFRVP&=0

Jan, I like eating ice cream in the Winter for a dry mouth, ice cream seems to hit the spot!

Joan, sending my (((Hugs))) your way.

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Upside down pineapple cake with a dollop of cream.
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Victor stopped by looking for a job. I told him the only job that we had open was the position of a Chef and bottle washer. 
X, Y, Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You should have given Victor a trial run Ann. We might have got a free dinner and a tidied kitchen.
Z or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zipping by tomorrow so he can meet everyone. I told early morning might be a good time. I hope Victor works out I'm tired of doing my own cooking. 
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ann yes, early morning would be great. Let’s see if Victor can make us a full English breakfast. Mmmmm can’t wait.
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Bacon, eggs the full English is Vics. special, so we must give him a go even if it's only to save us cooking our own brekky,Proof will be in the pudding as the saying goes 
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Carrot Muffin added to the English Breakfast but skip the eggs for me. 
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't forget the black pudding and fried bread. I wonder what his roast dinners are like, or if he's a good pastry cook, also can he make cakes-- he's got to be good if he wants the job
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Excellent, and I do like black pudding I had it with every breakfast when I was in Ireland. In the States it's blood sausage. I do prefer liver sausage over blood sausage if I can have my choice. Fried bread I had before but don't remember what it actually taste like, I need to try it again. 
F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Fresh Market 

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glass of Guinness 
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Have one with me if you like it, I certainly do, especially with a dash of Port wine in it. 
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I mean Guinness, yes I do like it but never had it with a dash of port wine. Guinness reminds me of a strong cup of coffee. 
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just a drop of blackcurrant juice is nice with Guinness too. That was my dear dad’s favourite tipple years ago.
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kitchen seems a bit empty without Joan & Bonnie, I'm going to make some tasty treats for their return, doesn't seem like Victor wants the job
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Likely he’s heard about our high standards and is too nervous to apply. We always enjoy your tasty treats Jan. Any chicken casserole going?
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Mmmm,'fraid not Sue,--- got some pigs trotters and bluelegs going if you like :sm16: :sm04: :sm02: it's an old Victorian dish 
N


----------



## missella (Jan 30, 2017)

Good Morning Ladies —- still not able to access KP. Leaving Daytona for home today, arriving home tomorrow. Will not be able to access KP till they let me back on. Hopefully it won’t be much longer! I’m still writing Admin but no response yet! Keep the kitchen going and hope everyone is well. Overcast and cool here —- getting me ready for the Canadian weather! lol
Hope to be back on soon. Love to all. Bonnie xo


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nuts Good for you! 

I heard a lady lived till 120 years old and she eat 2 Brazilian nuts and walnuts daily! ????


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Orange often appeal, but not the peel.


P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pecan pie, I'm having roast chook & trimmings for dinner with my son and his family, and I might have a cuddle with Ollie my new g/grandson.
Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Quick Rolls For Dinner 

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

rissoles in tomato sauce with crusty bread


----------



## missella (Jan 30, 2017)

So happy to see you ladies are still trying to find a new chef —- no luck here in Daytona! Hope to be back on soon!

Bonnie



T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Nuts Good for you!
> 
> I heard a lady lived till 120 years old and she eat 2 Brazilian nuts and walnuts daily! ????


I outlived my parents and in-laws. Every morning I do have walnuts with my oatmeal and once in a while I will have one Brazilian Nut. 
I don't know how long I will Live but I will take each day as it comes.

Jan, my friend from the pool is in London now, how is the weather? 
I'm going to have look up all those English dishes that I never heard of. 
Next time I have a Guinness which probably be Monday night before we go to the Veterans Concert I will have them add a little port wine to the Guinness.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Heres the London weather https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/forecast/gcpvj0v07 have to go now -- back later


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hallo Girls - hubby is home!


----------



## missella (Jan 30, 2017)

Taking the long ride home to Canada! Hope to be back on soon!

Bonnie


U


----------



## missella (Jan 30, 2017)

Happy for you Joan, please take care!

Bonnie


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm so pleased for you and hubby, nice to have him home (hugs ) to both xx
J


----------



## missella (Jan 30, 2017)

Just hope all works out well for Yolanda hubby Joan! Take care, hugs, Bonnie xo

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Keeping tract of the States you are traveling through, Bonnie? Have a Safe Trip and hope you can get KP all straighten out once you get home. 
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Leaving already Bonnie? Gosh those two weeks have gone fast. Safe trip home. Great to hear Joan’s wonderful news.
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

May Everything go Well for Joan & her Hubby!
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice afternoon tea to celebrate Dave’s homecoming.
O


----------



## missella (Jan 30, 2017)

Okay ladies, we left Florida and we just had dinner in Georgia! Hard to believe it but two weeks sure went fast! Her’s hoping I’ll be able to log on when I get back home! Will try to keep in touch as often as I can.

Bonnie



P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pleasant trip Bonnie. Can you have a nap while travelling? I’m hopeless at trying to sleep if I’m not in a bed. Next time I fly long distance, I’m going to take a sleeping tablet and hope I don’t snore or drool everywhere. 

Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quiet Please, we are traveling and need to sleep. I usually take a book & my knitting. I keep myself quite satisfied especially when I'm traveling by bus. 
I don't like sleeping outside of my own bed unless I have to. This week we will be getting a new 2020 Ford Escape, short trips are in the picture for us. 
R


----------



## missella (Jan 30, 2017)

Really difficult to sleep on the bus, we are calling this bus The Sardine Express! We have a full load. I doze off a bit but looking forward to going horizontal in my own bed! lol

Bonnie



S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sleep when you can!!! The Sardine Express :sm02: :sm02: Is the bus full of people from Canada? Sounds like a straight shot from Florida to Home. 
T


----------



## missella (Jan 30, 2017)

Trying to catch some zzzz’s, hope it woks! lol
We’re trying to get home as fast as we can Ann!

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Understand that Bonnie, I bet you have missed your hubby. Do you think he’s eaten everything in the freezer ?
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Victor was on the kitchen doorstep this morning, he showed me his nice pork sausages, I was tempted to let him in the kitchen but wasn't sure if we had agreed to employ him ?I think Bonnie knows him better than we do so maybe we should wait till she get back
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

We were going to give him a trial. Try and get your hands on him and his nice pork sausages and see what he can do with them.
XYZ


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes I will, I fancy a nice sausage roll so I'll see if he can rustle some up.
Z or A


----------



## missella (Jan 30, 2017)

ohsusana said:


> Understand that Bonnie, I bet you have missed your hubby. Do you think he's eaten everything in the freezer ?
> V


Yes Sue, I did miss my hubby. I think he has eaten most of what I left him! lol


----------



## missella (Jan 30, 2017)

Glenlady said:


> Victor was on the kitchen doorstep this morning, he showed me his nice pork sausages, I was tempted to let him in the kitchen but wasn't sure if we had agreed to employ him ?I think Bonnie knows him better than we do so maybe we should wait till she get back
> W


Yes Jan, I think we should give Victor a try, see what happens, maybe everything will work out. We went through Kentucky during the night and are in Ohio. Stopping for brekkie soon!
Good luck with Victor!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

OK, we'll give Victor a trial run and see if he behaves himself, if Edna shows her face he might be tempted by her flighty ways.


----------



## missella (Jan 30, 2017)

Please Jan, keep us updated. I probably won’t be on in a couple hours as we will be home until I get access again but will keep trying. Please keep an eye on Victor and that Edna!
Bonnie

Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zipping through the kitchen because I could hear and smell sizzling sausage. Victor said today he will make some Jambalaya with huge size shrimp especially made for Joan. The rest of us can add the sausage if we want it. 

A


----------



## missella (Jan 30, 2017)

Allergic to shrimp, sorry Ann, I think I’ll pass this time! lol

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bad Choice I will see if Victor can make something special for your Homecoming! Bonnie what is your favorite Meal? 
C


----------



## missella (Jan 30, 2017)

grandmann said:


> Bad Choice I will see if Victor can make something special for your Homecoming! Bonnie what is your favorite Meal?
> C


Caesar salad, baked potato and filet mignon, thanks for asking Ann! I really hope Victor works out!

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Decisions, decisions, do I order the steak, sausages or shrimp ? Oh well, maybe I’ll have a bit of everything please.
What’s for desert? 

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ecclefechan pie for desert-- and I'll try a couple of Victors sausages with chips,egg and beans please. 
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Just a drop of blackcurrant juice is nice with Guinness too. That was my dear dad's favourite tipple years ago.
> K


Last night I had a glass of Guinness with blackcurrant juice at our local Irish Pub. I definitely could tell the difference than regular Guinness, thanks for telling me. 
So, many things I have been learning from my friends across the ocean.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Finish off my breakfast this morning with sausage and baked beans. Something different than my regular oatmeal. 
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Guinness is very good for you, contains iron.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hallo girls, trying to get back into the swing of things - hubby seems a lot better but we we are taking one day at a time!
Thanks for all your good wishes and support!!!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm glad to hear from you, Joan. Check in whenever you can. I guess that's all of us have to do is take "one day at time".
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Joan, my friend, I'm so pleased hubby is a lot better,please let him know that we are all sending him best wishes 
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kindness my Friend goes to all of you! Now I must see what Victor has cooking?
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Loads of compliments for Victors cooking. Well done Ann for finding him. Hope he won’t get sidetracked by Freda in the pantry although I think she ran off with James or was it Eric. Such a hussy. 
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Many of a variety Victor seems to be able to make but he seems to cook more than bake. 
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Need to get a baker on board then, any ideas Ann ?
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

OK, I was thinking about that, but do we really need all those sweets? Maybe once in awhile someone could bring in a treat from home or a fine bakery. If we ask Victor maybe he will bake for us. So far we have only requested Dinners from him. 
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pecan pie, pavlova, pancakes, pineapple upside down cake and peach pie are my requests. Anything we don’t eat, we can freeze for later. 
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Queuing up for pecan pie 

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really depends what nationality Victor is, if he's French I'm not sure, we/ I don't want frogs legs, Italian, now that would be great, then again for myself good old English grub is fine by me, as for the girls across the pond maybe they have some favourites ? 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Simple food suits me 

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tasteful Foods are Great for me! It doesn't have to be any particular. As long as I get a good tasting main meal I can skip the desert. 
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Uncle Bens rice & curry for a quick meal when it's Victors day off, lemon cheesecake to follow, bought from Sainsburys of course
V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Vitamins In Your Food


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winter Weather is a Great Time for Soups and Hot Drinks
X,Y or Z


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

yes you are right, hot choc and home made soups this cold weather
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A bowl of soup and a toasted crumpet with marmalade for lunch today.

Do you have a favourite soup recipe, Jan?

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Best recipe I make is carrot, chop 3or 4 medium carrots,an onion, chicken or veg. stock, in about a pint of water cook till carrots are soft, whiz all in a blender when cool, makes two or three serves. Heat up and serve with crusty bread n butter & cheese if liked.
C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Canned Coffee That is more rare these days! 

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dark Coffee, without creamer or sugar is what I prefer. 
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Expresso does nothing for me, I like a good cappuccino
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Finish having my one cup of coffee for the day. My body only allows one cup otherwise I will be peeing all day. Other things to do besides spending the day in bathroom. :sm23: 
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Going to enjoy my dinner, then settle down with big G nT and make a start on another baby hat for the maternity unit at my local hospital 
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Handmade comes from the Heart...charity knitting and crocheting is always gives a sense of Gratitude!
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm having a rest - we've both had appts at the GP this morning!

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Joan I don't blame you for resting up,take it easy, give my best to hubby, he's one of our 'gang' and we don't like it when one of us are unwell, keep warm xx
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kind thoughts Jan, 
I had an Eczema flare up from my scalp to my feet!! Not helped by stress I think.

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lay back, and take it easy with your favorite cup of tea. Best of Luck at your GP appointment this morning. I will be taking off to the dentist soon. 
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Lay back, and take it easy with your favorite cup of tea. Best of Luck at your GP appointment this morning. I will be taking off to the dentist soon.
> M


May your Dentist be gentle!

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Not good about your eczema flare up Joan, stress doesn't help as you said, and Ann, hope you don't get too much pain from dentist.
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> May your Dentist be gentle!
> 
> N


 :sm09: :sm09: After being there for two hours now home my mouth still hurts. I thought I was going to gag when she kept squirting the water in my mouth. It doesn't work very well when I needed to keep my head back. The dentist filled two cavities. The one was very deep almost to the gum line. It was either fill it or have it removed. I already lost one tooth next to the one he filled. I have one more cavity to be filled then I hope I will be done for a life time.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Not good about your eczema flare up Joan, stress doesn't help as you said, and Ann, hope you don't get too much pain from dentist.
> O


Others might wonder why one gets that rash, I realize it can be very painful and itchy. My GD who is nine can't stand wearing long sleeves because she gets a touch of it in her elbow creases.

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Painful too. I used to suffer with it as a child, right in my elbow creases. Mum used to put cold tar ointment onto the rashes and bandage them up. I hate the smell of tar now.
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Question is will the new ointment and shampoo that I have been prescribed help? I hope so.

I hope your granddaughter will grow out of it Ann, sometimes children do.

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really hope your new prescription helps Joan, I feel lucky because my exzema is nowhere near as bad as yours, I've been rubbing Bio oil on my legs which is where mine is troublesome and it does help.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sometimes I'll try anything- I do have Bio oil so may trying it!


T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

The more we moisturise the better isn't it, we've both tried Aveeno and thats soothing, but really as long as it keeps the skin soft I suppose any kind of cream helps.How's hubby ?
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Use Isomel Gel from the GP as well as everything else!!!!!

Hubby is fine at the moment, we are only taking each day as it comes as he has been in Hospital five times this year. We don't like to think too far ahead at the moment. 

V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Vanilla Something For Dessert 

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Waffles and maple syrup 8 a cappuccino
X


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra protein for breakfast this morning besides having my regular oatmeal and Greek Yogurt I had a chicken tender. 
Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

yogurt is very good for you, egg, sausage and bacon was my treat.Had to cook it myself cos Victor did not turn up for work.
z or a


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

An unreliable cook/chef isn't much use is he?

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Be good if we could find a reliable one
I think we need a nice buxom lady like Mrs. Bridges :sm09: 
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Could be a good idea, a good buxom cook wouldn't wouldn't be a worry with the maids! :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Downton Abbey always found a good lady cook, so we could send word to the lady of the manor for advice ?
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Even move ourselves into Downton Abbey, what do you think ? Be nice to play dress ups in all the finery.
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Finish going through a Home in our area that was deck out for the Holidays having the Nutcracker has their theme. The Mansion was built in 1929 because of the depression the owners never moved into their mansion. Instead turned it into a Museum of Fine Arts. https://www.thepaine.org/architecture/architecture-tour/
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Going to pack my bags ready to move there :sm01: What a marvellous place to live, anybody else coming ? 
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I’m ready, I can see us all sitting around the table in the breakfast room. 
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Joan and Ann I hope you'll join us, we are going to have so much fun, you too Bonnie 
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep a space for me Jan. 

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Love to try out the master bedroom. Do you think there will be lots of beautiful gowns for us to try on ? I love playing dress ups. 
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My dear of course there will be gowns galore, and as you have mentioned the master bedroom you shall have first dibs,-- but I bags the second night.We will take the Roller and have one of the stable boys to follow in the horse and carriage with our luggage.
N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nuts For The Party


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ok I'll bring some nibbles.

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Party food on the way, a little treat for everyone.
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quick I must move fast otherwise I will miss the party. 
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really excited about our adventure
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Silk sheets on the bed I hope. Will have to bring my best nightie or do I really need one ?
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Time is telling me that maybe Eric might be showing up....
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Um, I hope not. James though, now there’s a thought.
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> Silk sheets on the bed I hope. Will have to bring my best nightie or do I really need one ?
> T


Sue behave, of course you need a nightie--unless you are expecting James to visit you in the night lololol


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

When we arrive how do we know we'll be expected? Will we have to pay because if we do I'm afraid I won't be able to afford it.
X Y or Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zero fee - I hope so!!

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

A special invitation gets us all in for Free. I don't know about James, he might have to pay unless Sue sneaks him in.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Bananas For Dessert


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Chief will be Victor, he will be adding a baker who will be making all the fine Christmas sweets. My request was Lemon Meringue Pie. 
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Donuts for me please, and yes, I'm sure Sue will smuggle James in through the tradesmens entrance. 
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Entrance needed to be guarded, I know that probably won't help. Sue will find some way to get James in. 
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

First Sue will hide James in the tool shed till after dark, then slip out in her P.J's and let him in
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Goodness gracious - Sue needs a talking to!!

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hide Janes in the tool shed, oh my. Maybe Sue can stay there with James, they have enough body heat to keep each other warm. 
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I’m not staying in a freezing cold tool shed all night, not even if James and his hotness is there. Too many sharp implements may play havoc with my varicose veins.
No, I have a nice window cleaners ladder, hidden away which will enable James a safe passage. Just so that he can say hello of course.

J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Joking are you....varicose veins. Come on I thought only old people had that problem. How old is that James anyway, I thought he was in his early thirties. 
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kiss and tell is not Sues style :sm02: Of course James will climb the ladder to say hello-- what else ? :sm23: 
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Laughing and giggling like two teenagers, James and Sue. 
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Meaning no harm, James might have a wander round the rest of the bedrooms to see whats on offer-- the maids sleep in that part of the house!!
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

No Way, Susan will hang on tight or push him down the ladder!
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh Ann, I’m happy to share James. I’ve discovered he has lots of hidden talents apart from being a chef. He’s a very good hairstylist too, he’s doing my roots later, and he does an amazing head massage. I’m wondering if he can give my varicose veins a gentle rub too. 
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Preparing to ask James to give me a manicure then go down to breakfast to discuss the menu for the week. Don't forget we all go home on Friday. 
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Question will James wash my hair in nasty, smelly prescription shampoo?

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Risk it Joan, I'm sure he won't mind
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Rye Bread With Salami 

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Salami topped pizza
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Toasted cheese

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Eric is in the kitchen, where is Victor? What's happening here. 
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Fish n chips tonight, James has taken the Roller for a spin, and I'm meeting him down the pub later.
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady sounds like you got Hypnotize by James. Didn't anybody tell you not to look into his eyes. James does this to all the women he sees. 
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

He told me Sue was not interested after he showed her his sausage roll, such a shame because he made the pastry himself-- not ready bought stuff--I shall buy him a stiff whisky in the pub.We may have to walk home cos I shall have my usual G n T's
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I think Jan you will be shown a sausage roll but not with the pastry, be careful. 
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Joan will be with me so she can share the sausage roll with me.
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keeping quiet about the sausage roll story. I’m a lady and I don’t divulge. 
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Looking forward to afternoon tea in the Grand tea-room, we can discuss what we are to do about James, he's getting very pushy and bothering the kitchen staff with his sausage rolls and black pudding.
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Making a knitted straight jacket for him. I’m going to try and capture him tonight when he climbs up the ladder.
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now do be careful, shout for us if he struggles, I'll bring the sausage trimmer from the kitchen, we'll show him that we will not tolerate his behaviour.
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh please don’t trim his sausage dear Jan. I’m sure he will realise what a naughty boy he’s been, once we’ve got him trussed up like a turkey.

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Put him on the first train home, and he can take his sausage with him and pester somebody else.
Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Talking Turkey This Week 

All 3 games were Turkey, Turkey, Turkey 

U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U have a good time!

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Volovants stuffed with turkey in 
creamy sauce
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Windy winds our way, Thanksgiving should be nice. Gobble Wobble
X,Y,Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra roast veggies with my turkey please.
Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Zany Zebra 

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Apricot pie.
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

brussel sprouts :sm02:
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cottage cheese.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Devils on horseback
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Escargots.......eew 
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Feed them to the birds eeewww not for me 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Double thick cream 

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everyone a Happy Thanksgiving! Bonnie, Jan, Joan, Sandy and Sue. I need to send Bonnie a pm, I wonder if she will get it. Does anyone have her e-mail address.? 
I'm beginning to miss her. 

F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving ???? I know Bonnie was in Florida! 

Funny Food on Thanksgiving 

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good evening girls!

Happy Thanksgiving to all.

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Happy Thanksgiving ???? I know Bonnie was in Florida!
> 
> Funny Food on Thanksgiving
> 
> G


Have you seen her when she was in Florida by any chance? 
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I’m missing Bonnie too. She must still have problems, trying to get on KP. 
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Juggling around with the Admin. Bonnie had to use her friend's phone when she was traveling. 
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keep trying Bonnie. 
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Looking out for Bonnie, hope she can get back soon!

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Make some nice goodies for when she returns.
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nut roast for all of us, that's what I'm making today. I miss Bonnie too, hope she soon gets her phone fixed
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oven Baked Ham, I could smell it when I walked into the kitchen. Looks like Victor is making scalloped potatoes to go with the ham. 
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pea and ham soup for starters, mince pies and thick cream for desert with coffee to follow-- oh and I might ask for a brandy please.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quiet Memories, the last time I had mince meat pie when I was a kid. My Mother use to love making pies, her pies were always excellently made. She past away too young at the age of 53. 
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sorry - mistake


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tonight is freezing cold, I've got central heating & wood burner going so I'm nice and cosy.
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Tonight is freezing cold, I've got central heating & wood burner going so I'm nice and cosy.
> U


U must have your crocheting going as the same time as you are staying warm, Jan. I'm knitting dishcloths at this time, something simple. 
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very happy to be knitting babies hats for the local maternity unit, I'm on my 12th one now then I shall wrap them with a little note and give them to my son who lives near the hospital to deliver, it'll save me postage.When thats done I'm going back to my c2c blanket using my scraps.
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Well done Jan, your little hats will be greatly appreciated. I need to get back into knitting again. 
XYZ


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra helping hands always help for charity. Jan knitting baby hats can be so much fun yet very rewarding. 
Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yellow Bananas

Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zucchini slice.
A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Apple pie and custard or cream. Crackers and a good strong cheese,ham sangers with English mustard, all washed down with a bevvy of your choice,a mince pie wouldn't go amiss either at this time of the year :sm02: :sm04: :sm19:
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Bacon (vegetarian!) and egg

What is a ham sanger, Jan?

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Crikey Joan, sanger is a slang word for a sandwich, I think we here in UK copied it from our Ozzie friends
Sue will put us right on that
:sm02: :sm11: 
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Didn't think of that - thanks Jan! :sm16: :sm12:

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Egg and vegetarian bacon-- have never tried that Joan, I guess it's because I've never really been interested in veg.food.I'm not a big meat eater, chicken and maybe lamb or pork, but my usual meat is chicken.I love fish as well.
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fish is eaten by us - we are actually Pescatarians. (vegetarians that eat fish) Our daughter is strictly vegetarian.

G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Green Leafy Salad


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Have your household back to normal Joan? How is Dave doing? Thinking of you. 
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I trying to be positive but Dave still has as lot going on and a lot of hospital appts.
Just taking each day as it comes.

J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

James went home, I guess us girls tired him out. Victor is in the kitchen making me some walleye & chips for lunch. 
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm looking forward to some walleye, never tried it before.
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jan, yes you’re correct. An Aussie sandwich is a Sanga but I sometimes say Sarnie or even Buttie. You can’t beat a nice chip buttie with salt and vinegar on it.
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kind of thought this was my made up sandwich when I was a kid, I use to take soft bread and crushed potato chips in it. I didn't realize people so far away was eating something similar. 
L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Long day food sampling 

I do food demos in retail. Just did holiday popcorn and trail mix. Very busy. Lol

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

sandj said:


> Long day food sampling
> 
> I do food demos in retail. Just did holiday popcorn and trail mix. Very busy. Lol
> 
> M


Mmmmm, sounds a great job to have. I would need will power or I would probably eat all the samples myself.

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nibbling at the samples, are you allowed to do this. 
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh dear, probably not.
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Partly because it doesn't look good when you are giving out samples and eating them yourself. Only Cookie Monster from Sesame Street could away with it!
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quiet, sneaky bite when no one is looking. 
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Remember when you least expected someone is watching!
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Shush, don’t remind me. 
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tension is Rising, I can't help myself!
U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

U.K. Teas And Treats 

We really can’t sample the foods. They told us in the backroom. Today I did popcorn and almonds. 

U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

U.K. Teas And Treats 

We really can’t sample the foods. They told us in the backroom. Today I did popcorn and almonds. 

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> U.K. Teas And Treats
> 
> We really can't sample the foods. They told us in the backroom. Today I did popcorn and almonds.
> 
> U


Variety of popcorn and almonds I gather. My favorite is cheese popcorn and smoked almonds. 
W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Variety of popcorn and almonds I gather. My favorite is cheese popcorn and smoked almonds.
> W


Wasabi Almonds

And yes a variety of 3 different popcorns. The majority went for the caramel corn!

X


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra handfuls of Caramel Corn after I purchase some. I bought a small tin of caramel corn from GS, it was a boy scout fund raiser. I ate the whole thing, :sm23:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yummy caramel popcorn is one of my favourites, also love salted caramel.
Z or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

A bag of butter popcorn and I'm anybodys :sm02: salted popcorn is ok, but I have to be in the mood for that.Very frosty here this morning, but I like it cos it keeps germs away.
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful day in Tassie today. Yesterday, being our first day of summer was wet, windy and cold. There’s been snow on the mountains in some areas. It’s difficult to know what to wear on some days. 
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cold and frosty here too although it's bright and sunny now!

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Daringly walked to my docs. paths were a bit frosty & slippy (15 minutes away ), to see the nurse to take 2 stitches out of a' tag' thingy I had removed 2 weeks ago on my arm, it stung a bit when she snipped them out but she was as gentle as she could be.Now back having a nice mug of hot choc and mince pie. Haven't got to cook for tonight because my dear d/inlaw gave me the left overs from dinner last night. Keep warm everybody.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

A lovely sunny day here in Devon. Ice in all the water troughs and buckets half inch think. I heard that this wasn't going to last long back to l2c by Friday. 

Early egg for breakfast.


F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Frosty days keep germs away, I'm trying to make my mind up whether to go to town today, but it's market day tomorrow so I'll go then, there, decision made.And the wool lady's stall will be there too !!!
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Go on Jan you need to support the wool ladies stall! :sm11:

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Have to don't I,? I do need some white DK, so I'll wrap up warm and go in the morning
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm under the weather today with a stuffed up head. I saw the doctor and put me on antibodies. 

Our area had a snow storm yesterday and today the sun is out warming everything up. 

J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jan, make sure you wrap up warm.

Ann hope you soon feel better.

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kindness goes to everyone, I will now have a bowl of oatmeal with cherries. 
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lots of knitting done today,---Ann, hope you've got a jar of Vicks for your stuffy nose .
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Me, I use Olbas Oil for stuffy nose

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now Joan you have just reminded me of Olbas oil, it clears the sinuses very good.
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh hope we can steer clear of colds!

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Olbas Oil never heard of it but I'm going to have to check into it. Something that I need to have on hand if not now but in the future. 
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Poor Ann, hope you are feeling a bit better today. I take a daily echinacea capsule and a couple of garlic & horseradish tablets, they seem to help hubby and I keep the colds at bay. 
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quite Well, I take daily Vit C with Rose Hips, until I had a flu and pneumonia shots all in one day and the next day I had a deep filling filled at the dentist. I think it was too much for my immune system. Next year I will take my high dosage flu shot one day and come back a week later for the pneumonia shot. 
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rightly so Ann, take your shots at intervals, I always make sure I get my flu shot every October.Touch wood I never get a cold.Can't remember the last one. Hope you feel better soon. Have a look on Amazon for Olbas oil.
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Rightly so Ann, take your shots at intervals, I always make sure I get my flu shot every October.Touch wood I never get a cold.Can't remember the last one. Hope you feel better soon. Have a look on Amazon for Olbas oil.
> S


Olbas is a great product! I like the inhaler.

Slushy Sodas

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tea Time for me especially a Herbal Tea
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Udder underneath

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Half a dozen eggs makes a large omelette and you'll need lots of grated cheese with buttered crusty bread
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I'd like a share of that Jan, but a soft roll not the crusty bread, please!

J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jan I found these on Sainsbury's website - do they sound similar to your Ecclefechan tart?

https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/gb/groceries/sainsburys-ecclefechan-tarts-taste-the-difference-x4

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitchen help Victor said would be welcome. He would like to have a Holiday time off. 
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> Jan I found these on Sainsbury's website - do they sound similar to your Ecclefechan tart?
> 
> https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/gb/groceries/sainsburys-ecclefechan-tarts-taste-the-difference-x4
> 
> K


Yes Joan they're the ones, but I'm afraid I wouldn't pay that for 4 of them-- so easy to make yourself.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Let Victor have the week off for Christmas, because we'll all be doing our own thing won't we.?
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Merry Christmas Victor, since you have been doing such nice job for us you can have the whole week off. This will be a good time to draw unemployment because I don't know if we have paid Holidays. I need to check with the rest of them. 

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Not sure about paid holidays, and because we took him on as casual labour, cash in hand, I don't think it's looking good for him.
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh dear perhaps, we should get advice about some sort of contract?

P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Yes Joan they're the ones, but I'm afraid I wouldn't pay that for 4 of them-- so easy to make yourself.


Thanks Jan.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Oh dear perhaps, we should get advice about some sort of contract?
> 
> P


Please could someone check into how we draw up this contract. I think it to be legal do we need a lawyer, oh my goodness that is costing way too much money. 
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Question is - are we getting out of our depth?

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Remaining like we have it, pay Victor with cash. If he wants time for the Holidays that will work for us. 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Send him on his way if he gets grumpy about it. We can always try and get James back......
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tee-Hee-Hee, I would rather keep Victor even though he isn't as good looking as James but he is an Fantastic Cook!
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Understand that, looks aren’t everything but James was so helpful, especially in the pantry.....
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very helpful was James, he had a nice gentle touch with his hands-- with the pastry, his sausage rolls were delightful and he and Sue got on so well in the pantry.. giggle giggle. 
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winter is here and I like the aroma that's coming from the kitchen since Victor took over. I Love his soups that are all made from scratch. 
X, Y or Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, Victors soups are very tasty but as Jan mentioned, James did have a nice gentle touch with his pastry and fancies. I certainly learned a thing or two in the pantry, James was always rummaging in my drawers, showing me what to do with my nicknacks........
Z or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Another big decision-- James or Victor, Ann loves Victors warming soups,Sue is partial to his ways of rummaging through her drawers and finding her nick nacks-- On the other hand Mrs.Bridges made beautiful puddings, so we'll have to have a vote .
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Blushing at the memories of James going through my drawers. My nicknacks have never been the same since.
Maybe Mrs. Bridges would be the safest bet, her puddings are delicious.

C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Calm down girls - my vote goes for Mrs Bridges.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Devilish as James is, he could make a excellent tender Prime Rib. I don't remember what Mrs. Bridges was famous for? 
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ecclefechan tart is Mrs. Bridges speciality, she uses my recipe so I know it's good, I vote we keep her and just let James & Victor attend to other tasks, gardening,chauffeuring etc.and just being handy men.
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fun and games whatever we do I think!


G


----------



## bunnee3742 (May 15, 2012)

How many blackbirds were baked in that pie?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I think four & twenty if my memory serves me right, I don't think we'll be having that on the menu thankyou very much.
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Judging between the three it looks like we will keep James, Victor and Mrs. Bridges.
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kinda makes sense to me, as long as we are all in agreement.
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Looks like all of us are in agreement, we each get our favorite. This decision should really make Susan Happy!
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Let's hope it all works out and there are arguments in the kitchen!

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Let's hope it all works out and there are arguments in the kitchen!
> 
> M


Making sure you got that Correct, you mean NO Arguments! :sm23: 
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Making sure you got that Correct, you mean NO Arguments! :sm23:
> N


NO arguments is exactly what I meant!!!

:sm09: :sm09:

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Over-looked
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Perfect decision girls. I’ve already got a list of things that I need James to attend to. 
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quick on the Draw! Susan you sure have a way with James :sm02:
R


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

spices
utensils


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Today will be a testing time for James, there's a lot of jobs need doing in the shed :sm04: 
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U must make sure he does as he's told Jan!

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very true Joan, if we don't keep an eye on him it doesn't bear thinking what he'll get up to next,Sue has all her tools in the shed so we don't want any going missing especially her dibber because she uses that for planting her Spring bulbs.
w


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

With Sue gone for a little while, Jan will you take over and keep a eye on James or should we send someone else out there. 
X, Y or Z


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes I will keep an eye on James, don't worry, one wrong move and he'll be out of the door
Z or A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A firm hand is what is required and you are the one to be in charge Jan.

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

But I need you to help me Joan, otherwise it will be my word against his.
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Count on me Jan, I can be firm when it is required!

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dinner is being served by Victor, Haddock Oscar, baby red potatoes, & creamed peas and for dessert Double Chocolate Cake. Now where is everybody, Victor even lite the candles, oh so romantic. Victor will you please come and join me I ate to leave this lovely meal go to waste. 

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Excuse me Ann, I hope you are not getting the hots for Victor, we have enough to do keeping Sue on the straight and narrow. I hope you enjoyed your candlelit dinner while Joan & I had to sort the laundry. 
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Frolicking in the shed with James. We were playing find the dibber, it wasn’t in my drawers. Now, where can it be ?
Sorry I missed the candlelit dinner that Victor prepared but you girls know how important my dibber is.....
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Grab your dibber and get out of that shed before James gets his hands on it.Ever since he saw yours he's been desperate, tell him go and find his own. 
Now I must find Mrs. Bridges to give her the menu for today and the weekend. 
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy days, staff can be such a responsibility. They are not subservient as they were in days gone by!

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm up for the day, now I need my coffee and find out what's for breakfast. I slept so well last night after having such a Wonderful Dinner last night, not only the dinner but a enjoyable eating partner. 

J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jadding about Ann, glad you are feeling better!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kitchen smells delicious. I used up some eggs and made a spinach, ham, cherry tomato quiche for dinner. There’s enough leftovers for another meal tomorrow. 
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

LOvely Sue, a couple of slices would be nice our dinner tonight!!

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Mmmmm save me some please sounds deee-lish
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Now to sort out the groceries that have just been delivered.

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

OK Joan, anything in the box to share with us? Mince pies or choccies ? :sm02: 
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Perhaps the box of Bendicks Bitter Mints - I've been stashing since they went down from £5.00 to £3.50!!! :sm11: :sm11: :sm02:

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quidley quinx Joan, those chocs were a steal, I love them, did you only buy one box?Were they from Sainsburys ?
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Quidley quinx Joan, those chocs were a steal, I love them, did you only buy one box?Were they from Sainsburys ?
> R


They R Sainsbury, I have a least 6 stashed away and I shall carry stashing on all the while they are that price!!

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Stashing is a Good Thing if you know if they will be used. Joan for sure I don't have to ask you twice, please don't get sick eating too many.
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Two a day is my limit - normally it's just one a after dinner so I shall be fine! I can be very disciplined.

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U r more disiplined than I am Joan, once that cellophanes off the box I'm afraid I get greedy.
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very bad for the waistline.... Although I do eat then all year long

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well I say, a little of what you fancy does you good. 
X Y or Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xmas catalogue full of half price chocolate boxes etc here. It’s very difficult to stay focused on what I really need for the pantry. 
Y or Z


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ZZZZzzzzzz ready for my bed now, night night all see you tomorrow xx


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Art & I bought some chocolates (caramels & mint meltaways) and a small bag of mixed nuts before we went to the movies. We saw "Dark Waters". By the time we left all 8 pieces of chocolate and the nuts where gone. 
https://www.seroogys.com/store/Holiday-Special-Gift/

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful looking chocolates Ann and a nice assortment of nuts....yum. You and hubby did well only eating 8 pieces of chocolate, I tend to pig out once I have tasted it. 
I PM’d Bonnie through her friends KP site last week and have just had a reply. She is still being denied access to KP so can’t log in. Hopefully it will be sorted soon but she wishes all her pals here a Happy Christmas and New Year. 

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Beautiful looking chocolates Ann and a nice assortment of nuts....yum. You and hubby did well only eating 8 pieces of chocolate, I tend to pig out once I have tasted it.
> I PM'd Bonnie through her friends KP site last week and have just had a reply. She is still being denied access to KP so can't log in. Hopefully it will be sorted soon but she wishes all her pals here a Happy Christmas and New Year.
> 
> C


Candy we bought was only the eight pieces and a small bag of mixed nuts. It was a Real Treat!

It's too bad that Bonnie can't get on KP, of all people she is sooo very nice and not rude. If you get in touch again tell her we are missing her.

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Don’t worry, I’ve already told Bonnie that we are missing her. She asked about our kitchen game. 
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Every day I look for Bonnie, so glad you got in touch with her Sue, hope we see her in the new year if not before. 
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

(It's no) Fun, that Bonnie can't be with us over the festive season. Let's hope she is back soon!!

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Great Gift for us when Bonnie returns.
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Holidays, can't be the same without Bonnie. 
I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Ice maker 

J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jamming in the kitchen I never realize that Victor could play the harmonica while I was humming Christmas tones. 
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keep in tune with the harmonica Ann. 
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lots of jollifications in the kitchen, I hope Victor hasn't raided the drinks cabinet and plying Anne with booze, just because it's nearly Christmas, he should be out collecting the tree I ordered.
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

My my, what goings on in the kitchen, who is in charge?

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nobody Joan that's why all these shenanigans are going on, I shall pop round on my bike after lunch to see whats going on, I told Ann to put the sprouts on today ready for Christmas day. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh right, we need the sprouts going on a low light. :sm09: 

P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Pantry is full 

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Qails eggs for the yorkshire pudding
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

R u really using poor little Quails eggs - How about a an Emu egg?

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Shall we stick with hens eggs, I think quails eggs would be far too fiddly-- I was only joking :sm15: 
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

That's a good idea - as long as they are free range! I didn't think you would really use Quails eggs. I always thought they looked sad in the supermarket!

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U have the eggs out, does anyone know a good recipe for eggnog. Maybe I need to have Victor he probably will know. 
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Victor may know, Ann. I don't! :sm03:

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winter Drinks help to keep us warm.
X, Y, Z


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Warninks if you mean a drink, or if you want to make your own I found this --- https://www.deliciousmagazine.co.uk/recipes/how-to-make-eggnog/


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X out making the eggnog, I can't drink milk but maybe I could have a shot of Warninks to help my taste buds. So many things are made from milk that I can't have any more puddings and pumpkin pie. 

Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Are you allergic to all milks, Ann? I drink oat milk. 

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bad about Milk I'm not allergic but it usually spikes up my blood sugar. I learned to stay away from certain foods made with milk. I learn if I have something that I really like I will have a small amount with a protein. 

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Coffee is my favourite drink these days. Use my coffee machine a lot and use pods for making my latte. So easy and takes just a couple of minutes.
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Decorating Christmas Cookies 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eating Christmas cookies, thanks Sandj. 
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fancy Cookies laid nicely all on a tray, no one wanted to disturb the display. 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Going to need self control not to eat any. They look delicious.
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Having just a little cookie off the tray, no one will miss that one. It's as good as it looks. 
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I saw that Ann, is there one for me too ?
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jans fixed a camera in the kitchen , so no sneaking cookies or tid-bits.
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep your fingers off - where is your self control?? :sm09: :sm09: :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Looking round for the camera is no good because it's well hidden :sm02: :sm04: 
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Must be one of those mini ones that look like something else - you'll just have to wait if you don't want to get caught!!!! :sm15: :sm11:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Naughty or Nice, Santa is watching!
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Organised to dress up in party costume so you won’t know it’s me. Will I be Mrs.Clause do you think ?
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Party Time, Susan if you want to be Mrs. Clause that would be fine, do you think you could talk James into being the Santa. 
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Queuing up to get a present from Santa James and pull his cracker :sm16: :sm15: :sm15: 
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

R you sure Jan? Where is this shindig taking place are we still at the stately home of Ann's?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rollers ready, so if anybody needs a lift to Anns stately home Victor is willing to take you. 
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sled Ride through the snow to Ann's 
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Take the sled if you prefer, but I'll choose the Roller, it has a mini-bar in the back !!! :sm15: :sm23:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U take the roller and I take the sled and see who gets their first :sm02:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ure on !! 
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Victor is he taking you, Jan? I might have to find another driver. 
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well now, that would be telling-----James offered..
X Y or Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Xclaim Victor "I want to show you my fast going snowmobile" of course I will be sitting in the sled behind him. But you never know I might leave the sled behind and climb on with him. 
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You’re a naughty girl Jan, I wanted to be the first to pull Santa James’s cracker. I must say though, I feel very special in my Mrs. Clause outfit, I’ve even got my red garter on. The one with the feather trim. Now that’s going to tickle someone’s fancy.
Z or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Alright Sue,fancy garter will certainly tickle some lucky guys fancy-- but who will it be --- ?
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bad Girls!
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Can’t let a chance go by...... Can we put the mistletoe up soon ?
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Decorations are up but I forgot about the mistletoe. Susan if you have the mistletoe go head put it up. 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Excited to be the first to kiss Santa under the mistletoe. Hope Jan and Joan can Pump up the balloons later and let’s not forget to buy some blow ticklers. We can have lots of fun with those. 
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Fun and games, tinsel and mistletoe,-- anybody would think Christmas is coming :sm02: :sm02: Yes Joan and I have blown up all the balloons, we had to make a start on the chocolates James gave us.
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good grief, those balloons where hard work, can I take a red one home please?

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hot Air, seems like there is a lot of it
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I like it like that, at least it keeps one warm!

J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jingling Bells, can you hear Victor & I come racing along. 
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kitchen caught fire, I think Eric got in while we are all merrymaking and set the chip pan on fire, think we should get back to see what the damage is

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Leave it to him to ruin all the Fun!
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Maybe he got angry because he wasn't invited to the party
N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nuts With Cheese Tray


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh and don't forget the crackers for the cheese, also olives would be good, I'm a bit partial to olives stuffed with garlic and pimentoes mmmm.
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Party hats galore. I’m wearing the diamond tiara that James gave me, you can keep the chocolates. 
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Question-- what favours did you do for James to deserve a diamond tiara??We hope you didn't tempt him with your savoury delights.. ie, spicy pancakes and sweet chocolate drizzle cakes.
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Really Sue, what have you been up to??? I thought you were a good girl. What will Father Christmas say when he checks on you?

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sue won't get any presents Joan, she has been so naughty, I thought she was a good girl. Never mind, Santa will let us have her presents cos we're good girls, and she will have to make do with James's jam roly poly, and there won't be any custard to pour over it because Eric had it all on mince pies.
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Too bad girls. James is Santa, didn’t I tell you ? It must have slipped my mind. I’ve been helping him stuff his pants with a pillow and then I’ve been curling his beard. I love helping him get dressed into his Santa outfit he’s got such a lovely physique.....
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U bet you like stuffing his pants and curling his beard!! Mrs. Clause won't be too happy when we tell her because that is her job. shame on you Susan. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very well, I vote we send Sue home if she can't behave herself!!

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well lets give her the benefit of the doubt-- I think she's winding us up because she's a good girl really. 
X Y or Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

You are probably right Jan, I'm sure Sue is good really. :sm09: :sm11

Z or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

All good fun isn't it ? This has been a really good game do you agree ?
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Been a hoot!! We have some good imaginations don't we? Keeps our brains from rusting over!!!!! :sm09: :sm11:

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Crikey girls, you know I’m a saint really. Please don’t send me home, I promise I will keep my paws out of Santa’s pants in future. 
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Do what you like Sue, it's Christmas so if you like sorting Santas nuts out and twiddling his beard you go for it girl, I'm all for a bit of slap & tickle and I know Joan agrees with me :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm23: 
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Do what you like Sue, it's Christmas so if you like sorting Santas nuts out and twiddling his beard you go for it girl, I'm all for a bit of slap & tickle and I know Joan agrees with me :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm23:
> E


Everyone including Ann, Susan weren't you suppose to be dressed as Mrs. Santa? No wonder you were helping Santa but be careful that you don't get carried away because you are being watched.

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Furtive adventures in Santa’s grotto. Yes Ann, I was dressed up as Mrs. Clause so I don’t know what the fuss is all about really. Santa didn’t mind me arranging his bags of nuts or stuffing the pillow down his pants but you know how people talk. I’m just off into the grotto to help Santa with his fairy lights, one has blown so we’ll need to turn the power off for a while......tee hee.

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gone for how long? You better watch out that Santa can be quick, a wink of his eye & a twist of his head soon his work will be done.
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ho Ho Ho , Santa and Ann all alone in the dark playing music in the grotto,just remember those elves are watching :sm02: :sm02: 
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I’m in the grotto with Santa, Ann was the look out. I’m still feeling around in the dark, trying to grab Santa’s blown light globe. It’s getting very hot in here, I may have to remove my Mrs. Claus costume soon. Santa is huffing and puffing, I’m not sure what he’s up to. 
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jans been at the gin and got Ann mixed up with Sue (hic) so Sue whats all this huffing and puffing, get back here to the kitchen and stop singing ''Santa baby hurry down the chimney''-- 
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keeping control here girls, behave yourselves and lets have some good clean fun. Is that possible? Maybe not, I don't drink so I could referee!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm06:

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Laughing here at all the funny antics, good job you don't drink Joan otherwise I fail to think what might go on, especially if we have a Christmas party at the swanky manor house. 
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mostly good old fashioned fun, it's amazing what comes out of our brains -the kitchen game sure evolved.....

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice to let our hair down and forget about world politics , (not that I'm into politics) but you know what I mean, having a lot of fun, not harming anybody, good old fashioned fun like you said. And to think this thread started out all serious, naming kitchen utensils etc. I'm loving it even though to some it may seem a bit bonkers . :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night, Mrs. Claus & I need a Long Winter Nap exclaimed Santa. 
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh Santa, get all the rest you can, theres going to be lots of busy days ahead, night night
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Party time will come later, Santa
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quiet let him sleep! He will be very busy soon enough, checking who has been naughty or nice... :sm11:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Righto, all the fairy lights have been fixed in the grotto. Poor Santa caught his whiskers, screwing up the light globe, hence the huffing and puffing. Just as well the power was switched off at the time otherwise we might have had a very badly singed Santa. 
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Santa needs his rest, Mrs. Claus you can use your energy by checking on the elves and reindeer. 
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Treat Santa nicely and you might get some nice yarn for a present.
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U better be Good because I'm telling you Why, Santa is coming to Town
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Vast quantities of mince pies and milk for Santa and lots of carrots for the Reindeer will be awaiting. 
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Watch his waistline, Mrs. Clause told me he's getting fatter, I told her we love him that way. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xtra on his waistline could be bad news if he can't fit into his suit.....

Y or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes I was thinking the same, but he has all year to lose some of the pounds if he has the willpower --- 
Z or A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A new year resolution might be in order to shed the extra pounds!

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

But I always say I'll TRY --- it never happens :sm02: :sm02: 
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cutting down isn't easy - especially with low blood sodium and low blood sugar I have watch what I eat. I don't know anyone else who has to have a sprinkle or two of salt on their food and keep glucose by me at all times on doctors orders!

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dieting, or even cutting down isn't easy. I'm very lucky and have no health issues(touch wood) apart from being a little breathless and if I didn't have that I'd be able to walk like I used to and therefore lose a bit of weight, but it ain't going to happen,? so maybe in the new year I'll cut down on my bikkies, cake and choccie??????.... 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Exercise is great if you can do it - I used to love walking, rambling and ballroom dancing. But not to worry laugh and be happy!! :sm02: :sm11: 

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Firstly I agree with you Joan, laugh and be happy. When Ron was alive we used to walk the dog every day rain or shine,sadly both no longer with me, but we would walk for miles, wish I could do it now-- but as I said before, I'm healthy for an old'un so I don't complain.
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ground Walking doesn't work for me any more, I use to Love walking our golden-lab. I'm now a regular walker at the Community Center's Pool. 
I try to go twice a week for the arthritis classes in the water. 
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hip replacement has helped me in the mobility department but this horrid neuropathy means my legs and feet start to burn after standing for a while. Then, if I sit for too long, they burn even more.
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

In the water if possible I think that could give you some relief. 
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just nowhere handy for the water. We’ve got the Tamar River close by but I don’t think it’s clean enough to swim in. It’s popular with the fishing but I’ve never seen anyone swimming in it. Maybe I should ask Santa to bring me a jacuzzi for Christmas.
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kringle will do almost anything you ask for, for some reason Sue you got him all wrapped for your own liking. 
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Love that idea Ann. So, do you think I may get the jacuzzi after all ?
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Maybe you will, depends how you treat him ??
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Now now Jan, you know I always look after Santa. He can bring his rubber Duckie into my jacuzzi if he fancies the idea.
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh , I don't think Mrs. Claus would allow that Sue, she fussy who sees Santas duckie, and the elves wouldn't be too pleased either. 
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Party Poopers, it’s only Christmas once a year. I’m sure that after all Santa’s hard work, he would love a soak in the tub.
I promise to keep my hands off his Duckie. 
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Question is what is he after Sue? i'd watch my step if I were you, but you always are a bit headstrong.......

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Relaxing in my jacuzzi, that’s what he’s after. Delivering all those presents to the good boys and girls, he will need a nice soak and some bubbles afterwards.
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Some champagne and nibbles would be nice too.
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tasty Treats, Santa would also like. 
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U name it I think he will eat it! :sm11: 

V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Valley Ranch Dressing


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Valley Ranch Dressing


Watercress Salad along with the ranch dressing!
X, Y, or Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra plum pudding too.
YZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yams with cinnamon & butter
Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zucchini soup with a crusty roll. 
A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Angel Food Candy
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Bread and butter
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cheese and pickles

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dark choc and ginger biscuits (Sainsburys) 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Dark choc and ginger biscuits (Sainsburys)
> E


Echoed here please.....
:sm09: :sm09: :sm11: :sm11:

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fudge and more fudge.
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Gin-- in moderation !!
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Highball glass of lemon, lime and bitters for me. Boring I know but I won’t get tiddly and try it on with Santa. 
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I'd like ginger beer please

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm hoping Santa will join me in a few G n T's before he heads off to Greenland, he will be quite safe travelling because (don't tell the children ) he has his own private jet to take him home. 
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Joan, I shall join you with a ginger beer to wash down the nibbles 
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jan are you really sure?

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kitchen rules have gone out the window. 
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lucky for us. Time for a bit of slap and tickle again.
M


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Mines a Baileys on ice.

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Naughty and nice and plenty of fun

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh Sue, theres an opportunity to sneak off to the pantry with James, you can help him with his nuts, walnuts or pecans, then decide whether it's spotted dick or jam roly-poly, and somebody's put mistletoe in there so theres no wondering what will happen.
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Please make the most of it Sue and behave yourself in the new year!

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quandary, which nuts to choose when I go into the pantry. Hope there’s some hot ones to try. James, oh James, coming ready or not........
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Run James, Susan is after your warm spiced nuts, aren't we planning on serving them as our appetizer. 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry, there’s none left. I’ve nicked James’s hot spicy nuts, I couldn’t control myself. There’s plenty of Jans favourite left, spotted dick.
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Talking of spotted dicks, rumour has it James has got the measles, hope it doesn't spoil his Christmas, and more to the point, hope we don't catch it. 
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Upset about that Jan. Bags me be his private nurse. 
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very carefully does it Sue, as much as you care please stay away, we don't want you all spotty for Christmas.
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

With that thought about the Measles, I think Susan really can't help herself, she will be spotty before the New Year Rings!
X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Well I certainly don't want to be spotty either, got enough health problems already! Hosp appt tomorrow - sodium levels are too low again...

XYZ or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra Special wishes for Joan. Hope the hospital visit goes ok. 
Y/Z/A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yogurt Shake


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zesty lemon cake.
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks Sue.

Another adventure for you looming?

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Better not be !!! 
Hope hospital visit went well Joan xx 
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Better not be !!!
> Hope hospital visit went well Joan xx
> C


Christmas is approaching fast!

D

Thanks Jan, waiting for result of blood test.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Doctors are there to help if you need the help Joan, I hope your blood test turn out OK

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Every days an adventure for me Joan. Hubby just nearly trod on a snake at the back door. Don’t know who got the biggest fright. 
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Frighten he must have been, was it a poisonous snake?
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gosh yes he was, it was a tiger snake and yes venomous. Here in Tasmania, all the snakes are venomous unlike in Queensland where we had a mixture with a lot of carpet snakes (pythons ) which could bite if threatened but they weren’t venomous. We leave them alone and Snakes generally only attack when being harassed.
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Has their purpose, our yard has a lot of bats. I don't mind them as long as they don't come into the house. Bats usually keep the mosquitoes population down. 
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I don’t mind bats. We used to get a lot of fruit bats in Queensland but as yet, I haven’t seen any here.
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just to let you know that Christmas is Dec. 25, if you are ready or not. Santa is watching so you better be Good!
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kitchen ready for Christmas. Pantry stocked and James is over the measles. I put calamine lotion on EVERY spot that I could find. Hard job but someone had to do it. 

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Kitchen ready for Christmas. Pantry stocked and James is over the measles. I put calamine lotion on EVERY spot that I could find. Hard job but someone had to do it.
> 
> L


https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-643753-1.html

Oh Susan, James was only doing his job. I hope you understand. James understands how much you do for him.

Love needs to be spread around the World for Christmas Eve!
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Measles has gone, that is good!

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nested with a warm blanket waiting for Santa to come!
O


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Oh goodness , only four or five days till Christmas. Still more or less done, apart from the wrapping.

P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Prepared for next week - Christmas on our own. Our daughter is here for an early Christmas. :sm11: :sm11: :sm11: 

Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quiet Christmas for the two of us, our kids have made other commitments. Like you Joan we have our True Loves to spend Christmas with. 
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really wish you a Happy holiday , just you two love birds, I shall be with my kids and grandies.& great grands
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Same here Ann and Joan but we are treating ourselves to Christmas lunch at one of the nearby restaurants. 
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Treating ourselves to a ham steak, green beans, and sweet potato at home. Later that afternoon we might join the others at the nearby Pub. It all depends on the weather, it's suppose to have a warm rain on Christmas Day. 
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'U' all enjoy yourselves wherever you are, keep safe and warm.
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very good wishes to all for a happy and healthy Christmas! ???? ✨ ????

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

We wish you a Happy Christmas (all together now) we wish you a happy Christmas and a happy healthy New year.
It's been great fun knowing and laughing with you all, let it continue next year. xxx
X Y or Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes let's make next year a good one!

Z or A


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

A very Merry Christmas to all. I'll be here and there over Christmas (Don't laugh - I'm taking the cooked turkey along with me.) Also a selection of desserts. Can't wait to see all the Grandchildren. I love it. I'll make one wish for us all, for a happy and healthy 2020, with peace and lots of fun on KP.


B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Be careful with that turkey, no nicking bits on the journey, have a lovely time with your family, especially with the grands.
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Christmas Carols sang by all, including me who sang off key. I know Ann please leave the caroling to the ones who can sing. :sm02: 
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Don’t worry Ann, I can’t hold a note either but it’s fun trying.
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Easy Cooking For The Holiday 

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fast Food is a No No for Christmas
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Going to have a sit down after doing some baking. Bought half a kilo of fresh raspberries yesterday so made the muffin recipe using the raspberries instead of blueberries. Also made some ginger and date scones, will freeze some so hubby won’t eat them all.
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Haven't try the muffin recipe yet. Substituting raspberries for the blueberries sounds so good. I do like both kind of berries, in the Winter months I have to pay more money for fresh. I do find them. I would be lost without the berries in my oatmeal that I usually have every morning. 
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I enjoy strawberries and yoghurt, topped with Kellogg’s All bran for breakfast but I had some of the raspberries today.
There’s just enough for breakfast tomorrow for hubby and I.
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just wrapped the last presents, now I can tidy up, the lounge looks like Santas workshop. I had unexpected visitors yesterday afternoon when I was in the thick of it, I was so embarrassed, but they laughed with me and said not to worry. :sm02: :sm02: 
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep healthy Jan, 

Hubby has a stomach upset and I've caught a cold!

L


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Loads left to wrap. My Daughter in Law (they have 4 children) tells me she is an Epic Rapper. 

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Memories of having to find hiding places for all the kids Christmas presents. Happy times.
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Keep healthy Jan,
> 
> Hubby has a stomach upset and I've caught a cold!
> 
> L


Nesting with my hubby Joan, what's going on....it will teach you two a lesson, now each of you have the *Cold*
To get serious I hope both of you feel better so you enjoy the Holidays.

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh no !!thats awful getting a cold for Christmas and poor hubby with upset tummy, hope you both feel better for the big Day. Honey & lemon for you Joan, I'm a big believer in honey.
P


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Pamper yourselves so that you are all better for Christmas Day.

Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quiet Christmas for some, rest is needed. You're going to need your strength to bring in the New Year!
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rotten germs, hope they don’t spoil your Christmas Joan. Sending hugs to you and hubby.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Save your Hugs and Kisses for later when you are feeling better!
T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Tasty Turkey


U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Utensils for holiday baking


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very hot oven ready for the cookies.
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Washing Hands very often when I bake and cook for others, by the way where is Eric, James, or Victor. Did they all take off for the Holidays? 
X, Y, Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, all the excitement got the better of them. I hear they’re sharing a Batchelor pad and have gone off women for a while. 
Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A quiet Christmas for us, we had Christmas lunch with our daughter on Friday (20th) She is back at work today!

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Both of us are going to have a quiet Christmas. I must admit, it doesn’t seem like Christmas this year.
Hope you and hubby are feeling better Joan.
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Christmas for me will be with my lovely family, I consider myself so lucky to have them all live so close by me.Best of all I just sit back and be waited on-- lucky old girl aren't I. :sm02: :sm04: 
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dear Jan, you are a lovely lady with a lovely family and you deserve to be waited on. Enjoy your Christmas Day. X
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eeeee, thankyou for those kind words Sue, I think we are all a lovely happy bunch here in the kitchen, same sense of humour even if it does get just a teeny bit rude-- but it's all in good fun.
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Frivolous and carefree, that’s what we are. I don’t want to be a crotchety old mare. Life’s too short. 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good fun keeps us all going -we don't hurt anyone and anyone is welcome to join us!
Glad that you will be waited on Jan I expect you've done your share in the past, but I agree with Sue - it doesn't seem like Christmas this year!


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Hash browns baked in the oven


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

happy for you Jan, I'm hoping to be waited on too. I am cooking the turkey and taking him over there, but everything else is being done for me. yaaah. How old are you Jan - you don't come over as an old girl to me. I'm 68.


I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I think I'm the matriarch of you girls, 87 next year. I'm sure my kids and grandies keep my outlook young, and I just don't feel my age. I don't know your name- I cant keep calling you boringknit
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Joan is not that far behind you Jan, you're as young as you feel so I am told! :sm11: :sm02: :sm09: :sm11: :sm12:


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Knitting A Gift Dish Cloth That Needs to Get Done ASAP. 

L


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> I think I'm the matriarch of you girls, 87 next year. I'm sure my kids and grandies keep my outlook young, and I just don't feel my age. I don't know your name- I cant keep calling you boringknit
> J


Jeannie, sorry I thought you knew and crickey 87 I thought you were about my age. Well done you. Hope I'm still kicking at 87.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

sandj said:


> Knitting A Gift Dish Cloth That Needs to Get Done ASAP.
> 
> L


Lovely gift for someone.
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Making things as the last minute gift, I'm so far behind this year that I was sending out Christmas cards today that said "Ts' the Christmas Season" I knew the card might not get to them before Christmas. I bought a whole semi-bone ham today for my hubby and I for Christmas plus I had a loaf of Rye Bread with caraway in the house. It wasn't planned out this way but we had our GD over and we decided to break into the ham. then my daughter came over to pick up her daughter. She had to try the ham. My son stopped in before work to watch the football game with my husband. He had to have a ham sandwich. A loaf of bread, a jar of homemade dill pickles and good portion of the ham gone. I had company after all, but they came on the wrong day. 

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice to have the relatives visiting you Ann and don’t worry about opening the ham early, I’m sure there’s plenty left for Christmas Day.
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Over the Top, this year we bought our Ham at a well known Meat Market. My hubby said no more cheap hams. I must admit it was a excellent ham. We haven't had a good ham since we were in Czech Republic. 

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pays for quality doesn’t it ? 
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quality every time, you only get what you pay for.Glad you enjoyed yours though.
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'Course you will be Jeannie.


boring knit said:


> Jeannie, sorry I thought you knew and crickey 87 I thought you were about my age. Well done you. Hope I'm still kicking at 87.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really hope Bonnie is ok, we haven't heard from her for ages have we?. If you can get this Bonnie we all wish you a Happy Christmas and good New year,and hope to see you back in the kitchen soon.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Really hope Bonnie is ok, we haven't heard from her for ages have we?. If you can get this Bonnie we all wish you a Happy Christmas and good New year,and hope to see you back in the kitchen soon.
> S


Some just can't get on KP, https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-644176-1.html
I know Bonnie wasn't a trouble maker, she looked for a little fun with our group. I really don't know what happen and what the Admin is planning doing about the people who got taken off.

Santa might bring her back for us, I hope. 
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

There are two Bonnies-- one is Bonnie P, the other Bonnie 7591, so which is 'our' Bonnie?
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Unthinkable, barring our Bonnie ( bonnieP ) Merry Christmas and come back soon dear Bonnie.
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Venting but still can't seem to get back on, I know there are others but we miss Our BonnieP
W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Water with Lemon

XYZ


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra sparkling water.
Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You have that, I'll stick with G n T for today, plenty of water tomorrow :sm23: 
Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Already 9 pm here, Christmas nearly gone. Had a lovely lunch out, came home as full as a gunk. Enjoy your day with the kids and grandkids Jan. enjoy your g & t.
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Best wishes to all, may your Christmas be happy! ✨

Glad you enjoyed your meal out Sue!

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Christmas dinner with family, just waiting for son or g/son to come to collect me-- and he's here now xxx
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Done our Christmas lunch for two!

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Eggs Benedict For Brunch 

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Foggy by us last night and this morning, decided not to go to Church. Merry Christmas Joan, Susan, Jan, Jeannie, Sandy and Bonnie. I can't forget our Characters Victor, James and Eric.
I hope I included everyone, if I forgot someone I wish you a Merry Christmas also. 2020 will be a Good Year!

G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Greenhouse Vegetables 

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Home now after a wonderful day with my family, beautiful food, had lots of lovely gifts, played daft games and now I'm ready for bed. I'm invited to be with them tomorrow to finish up the cold meats etc.
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi Ann and thank you for your Christmas wishes. It sounds like our gang have had a good Christmas. 
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I had a peaceful Christmas with my hubby, he watched TV and I did some knitting. Our children called to wish us a Merry Christmas, my daughter fell on the ice carrying groceries in the house. Five bags of groceries scatter all over the place. She didn't hurt herself just badly bruised up. 

J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jolly good time had by all it seems!

Hope your daughter is feeling better Ann.

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitties where having a fun time checking out the tree, does anyone have a cat besides Joan & Jan. I know they can be very lovable but sometimes around Christmas get into mischief. 
L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Little Elf Cookies 

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

My cat Colin passed away about 15 months ago. He was a beautiful fluffy boy and a rescue cat. He was 13 and had to be euthanised as he had cancer underneath his tongue. We still miss him.
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Never had a cat because I was allergy to them. I could be around them for a very short time. My daughter had two kittens and that first Christmas with them the tree was lying down in the middle of the living room. 

Cats like dogs can become part of the family its so hard when they leave us. Susan your poor Colin having cancer that must have been awful. 
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh it was Ann. My daughters were looking after him while we were doing our long caravan trip. He went off his food and we thought he was just missing us but when the vet did a full exam of him, she found a lesion under his tongue which turned out to be cancer. We felt very guilty for not being there with him but my daughters took good care of him and stayed at the clinic with him. They buried him next to our border collie Jack. 
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Passing is hard on all of us. Our Midnight (black-lab & golden retriever) was buried under our large maple tree. I planted impatiens under that tree. Midnight always took time out to smell the flowers. We got him when our youngest started school when she graduated from high school we put him down. Midnight came down with hip displacement & diabetes. He was a good dog and so good with the kids, we hated to part with him. 

Q


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Quite the worst thing we had to do was having Jessie put to sleep. Still can't believe she is not here sometimes. Broke our hearts.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rushing in to say I'm still alive & kicking , had so many visitors and invites out I've not been in the kitchen, sorry girls, things will be back to normal tomorrow or Sunday-- love you all xx 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

So happy that you are having such a great time Jan. You kick those heels up and enjoy. 
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tootsie Rolls 

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U Rock Jan, no matter what age you are you are full of energy, looking forward to hearing all about it. 

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Vitality and vim, that’s what our Jan has. 
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

With Jan, she surely spices things up!
X, Y, or Z


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You are all so kind,and I'm sure if it was possible and we all got together we'd show them how to have a ball :sm15: :sm02: :sm02: and even if we haven't got the energy to dance, we can still have fun,
Z or A


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Absolutely: Glad you are enjoying yourself Jan. I've got more fun and frolicks coming in the New Year when I'm visiting my oldest boy. B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Be a great start to the New Year Jeannie,enjoy being with your son.
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Christmas been and gone and now looking forward to the new year. Enjoy your fun and frolics ladies. 
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Doing a little bit of cleaning the house today, only the downstairs rooms, don't want to overdo things :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eck no. I packed away the Christmas cards this morning and did a good dusting. Hubby vacuumed for me, we make a good team though I always have to clean the bathrooms.
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Found a small gift wrapped packet while I was tidying up, it was one I kept in case I needed something to give to an unexpected caller, didn't need to, so opened it now I can have it :sm15: --- it's a box of Quality Street, so I'll sit and crochet, watch telly this afternoon and make a pig of myself te-he he
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good luck Jan, you enjoy yourself and have a choc for me!! 

I've had a cold since last Saturday and can't eat chocolates, they make me choke.


H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Horrid cold,takes some shaking off doesn't it, I usually finish up with a chesty cough which lasts for ages.
I


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

I envy your lucky find, although I have got a nice box of luxury Belgian sea shells. So lush.


J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jokes and games will continue into the New Year of 2020. I like the sound of 2020, for sure it will bring Lots of Luck.
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep fun and games going for 2020, I'm hoping it will be a much better than 2019!

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Looking forward to lots of laughs and fun in 2020.
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Making the Best of what is left of 2019
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

New Years resolutions anyone?
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh no, I never have so I can't fail! Do you Sue?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Over being drag down and ready to Party! (There been a lot of colds and flu in our area, I'm not really sick but seem like I'm on the verge of getting something, so I have taking it very easy. Joan I hope you are feeling better. 

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Prefer not to. 
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Partying is out - this cold is dragging on, I had a nasty cough which has mostly gone but it is the head cold which is a making feel bad.

I haven't knitted for over a week. Maybe tomorrow....

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite annoying for you Joan. Have you tried the steam inhalation remedy ? 
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ready to try anything - Olbas oil and paracetamol and plenty of sleep seem work best so far.

S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

speedy recovery to you then Joan. I am going to the GP in the new year. Following an heart attack in April; they discovered my heart was ok, but want me on tablets for a year in case I have a recurrence. Well, apart from all the horrible side effects, I've put on loads of weight. Hopefully she can get me off these tablets and put me on a regime of some sort to help me lose weight. I hate it.

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

That sounds awful - lets hope they can sort something better for you Jeannie.

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Trauma in my back yard-- went out to take rubbish to the bin and there was a lame pigeon, it couldn't fly, feel so sorry for it, I put a pot of water and some bread near it, now I'm worried if a cat comes round and kills it,I did think about making it some kind of shelter, wish I could get it to a vet.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U take care Jeannie, and hope your GP can be of help----hope you feel a bit better Joan, keep sniffing the Olbas. 
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very good that Olbas Oil,

You could try ringing Leic Wildlife Hosp trust for help or advice with the pigeon

0795 1285 366

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well, my son and d.i.l popped in to see me, told them about the bird, Andy went out for a look and it had died poor thing.I gave him some newspaper, and he put it in the bin :sm13: 
X


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Xavier Soup For Dinner 

Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You've surprised me with that one sandj (what is your name please )-- I'd never heard of that soup, but sounds nice
Z or A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Apple appetizer

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rum baba -- without the rum for t. totalers :sm02: 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Strawberry sorbet

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Toffee yogurt------------how you both feeling Joan, a lot better I hope
U


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Upside down cake. Lovely sunny day here. Thank goodness - I feel like I'm living in a swamp most of the time.


V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very sunny here too! 

Cold doesn't want to leave me, cough is a lot better but can't shift thick head and catarrh. :sm14:

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Weather is very abnormal for time of year this side of the pond,it's a beautiful sunny day, no wind but quite cold. I'm not being a pessimist but I think we shall pay for it in the months ahead, as long as we don't get prolonged snow I won't mind.
x


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Weather is very abnormal for time of year this side of the pond,it's a beautiful sunny day, no wind but quite cold. I'm not being a pessimist but I think we shall pay for it in the months ahead, as long as we don't get prolonged snow I won't mind.
> x


Xtra special sunny days like today - I hate the dreary days when it never seems to get properly light.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yoplait Yoghurt. 
Z


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Zuchinni Chocolate Cake ( the most moist and yummy cake I have ever made)


A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Ziplock bags 

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Apron.
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bad news I got hacked the other day, my computer just froze up. I shut every thing down when that happen and gave the computer a couple of days of rest. 
Tonight everything looks like it should be. 

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Crikey Ann, that’s no good. Glad you are now up and running again.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Does make you cross when that happens-- touch wood,it's never happened to mine.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Does make you cross when that happens-- touch wood,it's never happened to mine.
> E


Exactly - you miss it when it's not available!

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fraudsters and scammers are a pain in the proverbial.
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got to buy new shoes, hate new shoes, but I really do need some
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Have bought mine from the same place for years - I always know they will be comfortable from day one.

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I have very wide feet, when I find a pair of shoes that fit I buy them. If I had normal feet I think I would have a closet full, I love shoes more than clothes. 
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jan found some lovely soft leather ankle boots in Clarks.-- and I only tried two pair on, both similar but these were more suitable.
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kindness for your feet, Jan. Clarks is a very good brand but my feet are too wide to wear them, I used to. I Love Leather shoes because the leather will give with your feet. 
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Love leather too Ann, but it has to be nice and soft, some of the cheaper makes are so hard and don't mould to your feet 
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Making your feet comfortable is a must!

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nothing like comfy shoes, as we get older the more comfy they have to be :sm02:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh yes, isn’t it wonderful to find shoes that fit well ? I have bunions to accomodate and thankfully they aren’t painful but they do look ugly. 

P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Please Pass The Salt


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quiet New Year's Eve for us, we just got home from listening to a good local band. The food spread wasn't what I thought it was going to be. The owner put on some kind of noodle and chicken hot dish. We were asked to bring a dish to pass, I brought devil eggs and mini ground ham sandwiches. I saw a lot of people walking in empty handed. By midnight I probably will be sound a sleep.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Resting while watching Bargain Hunt on tv. Then, I’m making chicken kebabs for dinner. Hubby’s favourite.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh I have to say.........

Happy and Healthy New Year to everyone!! 

✨????✨

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Happy New Year everyone, hope it's a healthy one, and we share more antics and laughs in the 'kitchen'


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I totally agree. Happy New Year to all my lovely buddies here.
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jans starting the new year being very good !! Chucking out all unused bottles and jars of stuff, -I'm ashamed to tell you-- some are dated 2015. When I'm done, and wiped the shelves I might have a tidy work counter in my kitchen-- hopefully. So if I'm absent for the next 2 or more hours that's where I'll be. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Jans starting the new year being very good !! Chucking out all unused bottles and jars of stuff, -I'm ashamed to tell you-- some are dated 2015. When I'm done, and wiped the shelves I might have a tidy work counter in my kitchen-- hopefully. So if I'm absent for the next 2 or more hours that's where I'll be. K


Kitchen cleaner Jan, could you come and sort out my work top next!

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Love to help me darlin', but I've no energy left, sorry. I could ask Edna to give you a hand , but I've just remembered she's a bit light fingered, so maybe James could help if you make him a cake.
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My memory is playing tricks Joan, James can't help you in your kitchen, he's helping Sue arrange her drawers. 
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Naughty James & Susan are bringing in the New year ringing their Bells. 
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh I know, what are we going to do with our Susan, she's playing with fire you know. :sm02: 
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Party around them James & Susan, keep them busy they could bring us our G/T, I had a few yesterday but won't mind having another. 
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Question is what are they doing when no-one is looking?


R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Remains to be Seen
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sue will be Sue and go her own way 

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

The problem with them two is that James drinks all the G/T and Sue grabs all the nuts and any nibbles she can find
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> The problem with them two is that James drinks all the G/T and Sue grabs all the nuts and any nibbles she can find
> U


U are soooo Funny :sm12: :sm09:

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very nearly got the Roller out to come and pick you, Ann, and Joan up to go and find out just what theyr'e up to. 
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Wheeling their way, James and Susan seems like they are hiding, can't find them. 
X, Y, Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra quick today in the pantry. James has been through my drawers and I’ve been through his nuts. I found some out of date and quite shrivelled. I’ve asked him to go through my drawers again, just to double check that all is in order. We shall be out soon........
YZ


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You little rascal Sue, you must not let James near your drawers, and the sooner you are back in the kitchen the better, as for the shrivelled nuts I hope you put them in the bin, we don't want them in this years Christmas cake.
Z or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

zipping by, Jan we sure don't want the shriveled nuts in our 2020 Christmas cake.
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

All right, I’ll throw them in the bin. I did have a little teeny tiny nibble on them and they were a bit dry. Don’t know how long they’ve been in my drawers but I’m so happy that I let James have a rummage through them. 

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bad Girl :sm15: 

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cheeky, that’s me. 
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dinner Time, do you think you and James could cook something up besides cleaning the kitchen drawers. 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

‘ ek yes. If it means going into the pantry with James then I’m sure we can cook you up a storm. 
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

For goodness sake, what treat are we in for next may I ask---or more to the point -- what treat has James got in store for you young lady.?
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Got to live and let live I guess! Sue and James will have their fling whatever we say.

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Have their Fun! Seems like there is a lot of steam coming from that kitchen, I wonder what they have cooking.... 
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I think it might be a steamed roly-poly puddin'. then we can have some nice custard to serve with it.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I've no idea what's cooking we'll have to wait and see.

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Joan and Jan are making wild guesses, we might be in for a surprise Joan :sm16: 
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Joan and Jan are making wild guesses, we might be in for a surprise Joan :sm16:
> K


Kitchen is the place to be Jan - the surprise will show in due course!

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Laughing here to myself wondering what excuse Sue will come up with next, she's so funny :sm02: 
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Maybe we are all just a little bit crazy? ???? :sm09: 

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nap time for Susan, James wore her right out :sm02:
O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Orange Glazed Chicken 

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh dear, I’m sorry you’ve all had to wait for your meals. Our intentions were all good.....honest, it’s just that my frilly apron got caught in the pantry drawers. Poor James has had to spend the night, using his little oilcan to lubricate everything.... The good news is that you can all have dessert. James found my secret cache of peaches and has made us Peach Melba with cream. He said he had never seen anything as exquisite as my peaches.....blush blush.

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Peach Cobbler???
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Question answered Ann, yes you can have peach cobbler. James is still checking out my peaches, hope he won’t bruise them. James, James, please don’t man handle my peaches so roughly.

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Right I'm putting my sensible hat on now,--Susan,I'm going to have to give James the sack, he is a married man with 6 children, all by different women, -- need I say more ? Now come back to the kitchen, forget your peach cobbler and have some of Victors spicey nut loaf and mash. S
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sue needs taking in hand and NOT by James. Can we banish him before it's too late?

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

The time has come Joan, he has already been sacked and and replaced by the lovely Mrs. Bridges 
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Understandable Jan, Mrs Bridges is a much better choice!

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Victors spicy nut loaf and mash won’t be half as good as what James and and were concocting in the pantry but oh well, at least I managed to save some of my plump peaches.
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well the pantry is off limits, James has found another place of employment, bring your peaches with you Sue, and Mrs. Bridges will rustle up something nice for us all to enjoy.
X Y or Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

'Xcited to see what Mrs Bridges can do!

YZ


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes, I wonder what Mrs. Bridges can do, we need to keep the men out of the kitchen it's too much temptation for Sue.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zillions of recipes in Mrs Bridges repertoire, there must be something to please everyone.

A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Anything savoury will do for me, and she makes delicious sherry trifle.
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Baking examples will something to look forward to.

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Cooking Recipes inside her well kept box. 
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dare we have a peep?

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Edward was there peeping and then I notice James and Victor heading into the kitchen. 
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fanny Bridges was there armed with a rolling pin!!

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good old Fanny, when she wields her rolling pin those two good for nothings had better make themselves scarce, I don't know who Edward is but he'd better scarper too
.
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Happy to have her kitchen back, Fanny is busy planning tomorrow's menu. 
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I’ve decided I won’t be tempted by any temptations, especially in the pantry. I’ve learnt my lesson and will keep my peaches away from any rough handling. I’m going to be a good girl and help Fanny in the kitchen.
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jolly good Sue, Fanny will be glad of your help because we are planning a belated New years party.
k


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep up the good work Sue......


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Leaving us wondering Sue, how are things by you in Australia? I was thinking about you last night when you didn't come on. 
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Must be thousands of people worried about friends and relatives caught up in the bushfires. Must pray for rain.

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now we've just got to hope that a good rain comes soon and everybody stays safe. Watching all the devastation on TV news is so sad.
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Over and Above Everyone is trying to do their part, but we need the Rain and put out those awful Fires. 
P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Potato Chips Cooked In A kettle 

Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quaker Oats, Old Fashioned, my cereal in the morning.
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really heartbreaking, watching the news and seeing all the devastation in so many parts of Australia. Yesterday morning, we couldn’t see the town of George Town over the Tamar River because of all the smoke. Some was from Victoria over the Bass Strait and some was from bushfires on the east coast of Tasmania. Fortunately, where we are, there aren’t any bushfires but there are total fire bans but it only takes one idiot to start one.

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Staying Safe but for sure it can't be easy, seeing the smoke and the air can't be very pleasant with all those animals being burnt.
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Totally devastated. My neighbour has a friend at Cobargo, one of the many towns badly affected. He lost his house as well as his chickens and budgerigars which he used to breed. He was a dairy farmer but fortunately, sold his dairy herd a while ago when he retired. At least he is safe but my neighbour said he is obviously in shock.
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

(Difficult to) Understand what people must be feeling and what they are going they are going through!

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very distressing for all those involved, and did you read what this moron said Jeremy Clarkson quoted -- “For millions of years, this big, sandy cupboard under the stairs went unnoticed. But then along came Captain Cook and now the world knows all about Oz and its stupid, dangerous creatures,” he wrote.
I've never liked him, remember when he hosted Who wants to be a millionaire? He belittled most of the contestants, hateful obnoxious creature.
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Well I dare him to come out to Oz and say that. Most celebrities have been sending messages of support and donating to the relief fund. It’s heartening that the good are outweighing the bad.
XYZ


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

You are right Sue. There is always one idiot who doesn't know what he is talking about, hopefully the good outweigh the bad !!

Z


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Angry isn't the way I'm feeling at what that idiot Clarkson said-- I'm furious ,he should be ashamed of himself.--- anyway back to our game
Apple pie and cream/ custard-- or both


:sm02: :sm02: :sm04:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Beef with Yorkshire puddings. 
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Count me out on the beef, but chicken and yorkies, yes please.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dumplings with vegetable stew

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Evening meal tonight, jacket spud with grated cheese,and beef lasagna with side salad.
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fancy meal it is not - sausage (veggie) egg, mushrooms and mash tonight!

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Good homemade dumplings for me, yummy
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Have a good meal!

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I love sauerkraut & ribs with potato dumplings!
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jan loves that too, save some for me please.
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitchen duties are being done very efficiently since Franny took over. She is really good with that rolling pin keeping the men out. 
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Let us keep Fanny, she's what we need in the kitchen for a bit of law and order without being too strict on the parlour maids. She's a good cook too.
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Making my Day, she can cook and bake to our likings!
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nothing like home cooking
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oven baked homemade Breads, I can smell them come out!
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Please keep Fanny she seems just what we needed!!

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Question is, will she need a rise in pay, if she does I'll be willing to because we can rely on her.
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Relaxing and having a cup of tea & scones that just came out of the oven along with Orange Marmalade for a midafternoon snack, Franny really takes good care of us. 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Seems as though Fanny is worth a pay rise Jan, we can all chip in.

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tea cakes and scones made by Fanny sounds lovely, and she does deserve a pay rise and I'm sure we'll all chip in Joan.
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U mean we could leave her a generous dip and her base pay. Don't you dip in England like we do in America? 
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Valuable asset is our Fanny. Love everything she makes. I’ll give her a pay rise any day, she’s kept my peaches safe from those naughty men.....
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

What type of a pay raise? 
X, Y, or Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra sleep in on Monday’s, we’ll all have to make our own breakfasts on that day. Plus Friday’s she can get her hair and nails done. We want our Fanny looking her best for entertaining our weekend guests.
YZ


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes let Fanny have what she wants, so far she seems too good to be true!

Z


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

A 'dip' besides her wages would be great, she would love it, but I've never heard of that expression here, don't know if Joan or Jeannie has, and yes she's a keeper for sure especally as she keeps Sues peaches safe from those awful men.
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> A 'dip' besides her wages would be great, she would love it, but I've never heard of that expression here, don't know if Joan or Jeannie has, and yes she's a keeper for sure especally as she keeps Sues peaches safe from those awful men.
> B


Be interested to know what a "dip" is in relation to wages is too. I've not heard of 
it, perhaps Ann can explain.

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Chicken in gravy pie with peas and mash for tonights dinner.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

DH and I have fish pie - nice and easy, We have been to Hosp appt late this morning!

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Easy dinners are good when time is limited, I had to nip to my Co-op earlier(2 minutes across the road) yes I'm lucky,-- anyway while I was there I bought a 4 pack of hot x buns !! Couldn't believe my eyes when I saw them so soon after Christmas, but I had one with a cuppa and it was very nice , with butter of course. 
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fancy that! The seasons will all roll into one soon!! We like hot cross buns but the butter aggravates my throat but I still have some occasionally, I like them cut in half and toasted, lovely!! :sm11: :sm11: 

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Great toasted but these were so fresh, best way to eat them
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Be interested to know what a "dip" is in relation to wages is too. I've not heard of
> it, perhaps Ann can explain.
> 
> C


Our eating places in the States they don't have to pay their help the minimum wage. Some of them make as little as $2 an hour. The waiters and waitresses depend on their dips which can be 10 -20% of the bill or whatever amt. you want to pay them extra besides the bill. I worked at an Cheese Co. one day when we where walking out of work the employees were given a $100 bill. We were given gifts like that on and off besides our normal wage. For our Wellness program we were given free membership to WW. If we lost a certain amt. of weight or the winner for losing the most weight in a certain amt. of time we were given a gift. One time I was given a Treadmill. I receive one time a certain amt. of gold bars. We never knew what we were going to get. One time the Company wanted us to quit smoking. My company was giving out $300 if you or your spouse or both quit for a year. My hubby and I took them on. By the end of the year we were given $600.

Susan came up with a good idea, if we weren't going to give her money. Monday off with pay or a gift certificate to have her hair done or nails. We could do this at random. A dip or extra means that we are pleased with her work and want to keep her happy. We never want Franny expecting this.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sounds a good idea and I think Fanny would appreciate a bit of pampering, Thanks for explaining Ann 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tempting aromas coming from the kitchen, licking my lips in anticipation.
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Under the duvet I must go girls, it's my bedtime, see you tomorrow, night night xx
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very Kind of you girls of giving Franny a little something for being so good to us. I would suggest we give her a gift certificate from a pampering place where she could get her hair or nails done. Maybe a massage parlor? What do you think any other ideas? 
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Weight Watchers voucher......only joking dear Fanny. 
XYZ


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yarn voucher-- she has lots of grandies to knit for
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Argos gift voucher occasionally - there's all sorts there!

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Be a good idea,good selection at Argos.
C


----------



## wibbwebb (Jul 5, 2017)

biscuits


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Do-nuts 
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Excellent choice Argos, I think she will be happy getting a gift certificate there. I think she will be surprise getting this little extra. 
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Fanny will be grateful for any perks, she's a lovely lady.
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Garden vegetables ready for Fanny to use in her recipes

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hope she stays with us, she makes lovely porridge.
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm very fond of porridge with oat milk and sultanas.

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jeannie hasn't been here for a few days, hope she;s alright.
k


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kind of you to notice that Jeannie hasn't been on. You are right I hope everything is alright. 
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Love it that we all look out for each other.Looks like we've seen the last of Bonnie for a while too 
:sm03: 
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mouse found in the kitchen, Fanny running around with her rolling pin.
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now I think we should get a cat, mice in the kitchen-- NO !
O


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Jeannie hasn't been here for a few days, hope she;s alright.
> k


hello, here I am. Yes I've been away visiting my son and family up in Middlesex. Didn't want to advertise the fact before I went. Had a lovely time with all the grandchildren. I'm knackered.

Thanks for missing me. x


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Oven on and enjoying some baking on my own oven. I do miss my kitchen when I'm away .


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pleased to hear you are ok Jeannie, and glad you've had fun with your lovely family. Nice to be home and getting back to normal. 
Q


----------



## dinnerontime (May 8, 2011)

Poach


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

quick gel for those last minute fruit flans


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

boring knit said:


> quick gel for those last minute fruit flans


Returning brings a great Joy for all of us that you had a safe trip. When you are done baking in your oven you need to try some of Fanny's cooking and baking. 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Specialist for catching rodents being called in. Poor Fanny ran herself ragged chasing the mouse around the kitchen. Now there’s no supper for us.
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

There's No Supper but I'm starving....I think I will treat Fanny to a Supper. First we will stop for a couple of drinks (G/T) for me, I'm not sure what Fanny drinks. For sure she will want one or two after chasing that mouse. 
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Unsettling times for us, perhaps Ann and Fanny will bring us home some fish and chips for supper. Go easy on the G & T and make sure you leave Jans Roller in the garage. 
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Visiting a famous fish restaurant, I bring a plate back for you Susan. Fish and Chips along with a slice of rye bread top off with a slice of onion. 
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, aren’t you wonderful? Top class fish and chips, I’m feeling quite spoilt.
XYZA


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

Biscotti


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You enjoy those wonderful fish and chips, Fanny certainly needs a treat.I called in to the farm up the road and borrowed their cat, -- good mouser, and now we are' meeces' free, puss found a nest in the pantry and scuppered the lot. :sm02: :sm02: :sm24: 
Z or A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A cat who is a mouser is a very useful boy. I think they are usually boys but could be proved wrong!


B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Bouncer is his name, he's a big strong tabby. The farmers wife is hoping to get their daughter a kitchen help hand job, what say you girls, shall we give her a try ? I think Fanny needs a bit of help. 
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Could be a good idea, we could start her on a trial basis as long as she isn't flighty. She doesn't sound the flighty sort.

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't think she is, I've seen her walking the dog and she always smiles and says hello. I'll pop up later and tell her Mum we'll give her a try, even if she can only help out on Sturdays would be a help, she's still at college.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Excellent idea Jan, as long as she can cook and bring Bouncer when needed.They will be a good asset for Fanny.
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Finalise the menu ready for the weekend would be a good routine. It will give Fanny time to arrange the groceries required.

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good thinking Joan, the girls name is Iris and she's doing a cookery course at college so I think she will be a great asset.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hope Iris is a quick learner, she could have a good job later on.

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I hope Fanny likes the idea! Fanny having Iris can lesson the burden on her. 
J


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Jam sponge could be her starting point, nothing like a good old Victoria sandwich with a cuppa tea.


K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kid is bound to have learnt how to make a good old vicky sponge,can't beat it loaded with jam & thick cream and a cuppa
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Layers of jam & thick cream sounds so good, of course anything that is homemade is excellent to compare to store bought. We are sure are Happy with Fanny now Iris!
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Makings of a good team there, the proof of the pudding is in the eating!! We'll make some good tasters.

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now we can relax knowing there will be no hanky panky in the kitchen :sm02: :sm23: 
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nestle all together in the Dining Room for mid afternoon tea, Iris will be now serving each one of us a piece of the Vicky Sponge Cake, I'm anxious to try a piece because I never had it before. 
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh you will enjoy it Ann but don't think it will be good for your diabetes!

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Perhaps just a thin slice won't hurt Ann, she has to try it.
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Question is, it won't be good for my diabetes but one small slice with my tea won't hurt. 
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Relish it Ann, :sm24:
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Small slices make us appreciate it more! Make sure there is some left for Sue.

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Joan, I love Victoria sponge cake.
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U made it just in time to come and join us, Susan. Now where is Jeanne? 
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very good Victoria sponge. 

Now time for bed - night night!!!

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very good timing for me. I have inbuilt radar where cakes are concerned.
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Very good Victoria sponge.
> 
> Now time for bed - night night!!!
> 
> W


Night night dear Joan. Sweet dreams.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Night night dear Joan. Sweet dreams.


Thanks Sue, :sm11:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm glad you could join us Joan, sleep tight.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

We all had a delightful snack, first time I had Victoria Cake. It was out of this World, so very good. 
x, Y, Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra cream with mine and a big juicy strawberry on top.
YZA


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yellow Corn Cereal 

Z or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zest of a lemon for Lemon Sponge Cake.
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Apricot pie.
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

bananas and custard, bread n butter with jam,

biscuits & stilton cheese
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cauliflower soup with melted cheese and parsley.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Do love home made soup of any kind
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Especially with a nice crusty roll.
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fair game, any sort of Blue cheese - stilton -danish blue or St Agur all godone well with biscuits. Lovely!!

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got me wanting cheese 'n biscuits for lunch now, luckily I have St. Agur in the fridge, mmm with a nice cup of fresh coffee and maybe a Co-op hot x bun.--- with butter of course :sm15: :sm17:
H


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Help me to be stronger next time I go past a bakery. Just had to go to the doctor for a follow up check up. All ok. Next door in the little village store they had the most luscious Danish pastries. Of course I had to take one home. Lush.


I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I had St Agur for lunch today!

J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

boring knit said:


> Help me to be stronger next time I go past a bakery. Just had to go to the doctor for a follow up check up. All ok. Next door in the little village store they had the most luscious Danish pastries. Of course I had to take one home. Lush.
> 
> I


Jelly sweet roll for hubby and a Danish for me. We don't do this too often, it's a treat when we do. Jeannie I hope you enjoy your Danish as long as it's not a daily habit.

K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keeping to the straight and narrow all the time is boring - a little of what you fancy does you good occasionally! :sm11:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lazy Day today, it's dreary out. I think I would like a bowl of bean soup along with a sandwich for lunch.
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Joan & Jan like St, Agur with crackers.
K
Sorry I've mixed up the letters, I just got back from a fish n chip supper with my son and d/inlaw


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Kindred spirits with the Danish pastries. Only a rare treat, but oh so lush. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lovely choice of treats we enjoy, as long we are sensible it doesn't hurt occasionally.

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My downfall is anything sweet, cake, biscuits, chocs, but now that I'm old I have what I fancy-- in moderation of course.
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Now, I am the same Jan, although I do like cheese and savoury biscuits too!

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh so do I Joan, put a plate of crackers and cheese near me and I'm a piggy. :sm15: :sm16: 
p


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Piggin out on crackers and cheese at the moment. Only 5 crackers - no butter, but really extra mature cheddar.


Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Piggies we two are! Why are they all fattening? Although I enjoy celery, tomatoes, stuffed olives and cucumber with crackers and cheese, I don't think they are so bad.... 

Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quick to make note, it isn't the veg. or cheese it's the crackers (carbs.) So indulge in the raw veg. and cheese and go slow on the crackers. 

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Raw veg are a bit boring,I don't mind celery, and grapes and cheese taste good, but still need crackers and a scrape of butter to help them down
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Raw veg are a bit boring,I don't mind celery, and grapes and cheese taste good, but still need crackers and a scrape of butter to help them down
> S


Sip of Gin/T to wash them down along the veg and any kind of dip. I don't know what's worst the dip or crackers?

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tonic & gin sounds good to me, thankyou
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U and I both sounds like we like G/T I started drinking them about a year ago and now it's my drink. In my younger days I loved a Martini, then that got too strong. I still liked my Gin and switch to Gin Gimlets. Then I could only have one. Now I finally found a drink with Gin that I can handle and have more than one, Gin and Tonic.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very nice is G & T, now I've switched to Jack Daniels & ginger wine ! very nice for cold winter evenings.
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Wine with Ginger never had. When I was in the hospital a few years ago they gave me Ginger Ale. Since then we always have Ginger Ale in the house for upset stomach. 

X, Y, or Z


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes ginger is very good for tummy upsets, good with Jack Daniels too :sm15: :sm15: :sm23:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Yes ginger is very good for tummy upsets, good with Jack Daniels too :sm15: :sm15: :sm23:


Ginger wine , not ginger ale with J,D.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zip or sip of Jack Daniels, Ginger Wine or Gin & Tonic and some swear by (Black Berry Brandy for colds, never helped me) is sometimes better than meds. 

A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zźzzz! Enjoy your drinks girls, I'm off to bed. Night night, I'll be back to play with you all tomorrow !

A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Always say a drop of what you fancy does you good, and swear by lemon juice in a drop of hot water and a good dash of whisky and a spoon of honey mixed in, is good for colds
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Bed time for me too, sweet dreams Joan , see you tomorrow x


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Cozy Night Sleep Jan & Joan, of course in your own beds. No Hanky Panky with us only Clean Fun. 
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dear Ann sleep tight when it's time for your beddy byes
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Eleven o'clock another 6 1/2 hours from now. 
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Frolicking around with your drinkies girls. I gave up the alcohol a few years back after I realised I was maybe drinking too much. My favourites were G & T, Chardonnay, bubbly, Guinness and Harvey’s Bristol cream sherry. ( not all at the same time ) tee hee. I don’t miss it, you can still have fun without it......now, has anyone seen James ?
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Gone with the wind my dear, he caused too much trouble in the pantry, pinching peaches and god know what else. Good riddance. 
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

He did have a way of helping me go through my drawers though...blush blush.
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I think he would have gone through all our drawers if he stayed any longer, we are well rid of him Susan, now behave. 
J :sm16: :sm15:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jan you are right let's stick with Fanny and Iris, they seem to be working well.

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kippers and bread n butter-- but buy the boneless kippers we don't want anybody choking.
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lovely- I love kippers. Many years ago I had a kipper bone stuck in my tonsil and had to have it removed by a doctor!!! :sm13: :sm06: 

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My goodness, that was scary for you.
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Not very nice - rather put me off kippers that are unfilleted. Next best is undyed smoked haddock or smoked mackerel.

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh yes you and I have similar tastes there Joan
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Perhaps we were brought up in a similar fashion, Jan. We seem to like a lot of similar foods!

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite possible Joan,
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Reason is maybe we just have good taste is another answer....

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Suppose it could be that we were young kids during the war years and didn't have a lot of choice food-wise.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tripe was a food that I hated and still do. Along with black pudding and any offal. 
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Tripe was a food that I hated and still do. Along with black pudding and any offal.
> U


U don't mean Home-made Belgian Tripe (sausage or brat)? I had it once when you first buy it, my goodness the smell almost like a dirty soiled diaper. But once you get pass the smell and grill the tripe, to me it's probably one of the Best Brats I ever tasted. Black Pudding I had that when I was in Ireland, by us it's blood sausage. I prefer liver sausage. I very seldom eat any of these sausages any more. I might have a beef & pork Brat in the summer months when we grill out.

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very disturbing thought, eating something that smells like a soiled nappy. 
I think tripe is the lining of cows intestines or stomach. I’m sure Jan or Joan may know. My dad used to love it, doused in vinegar...ugh. 
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well I think I can speak for Joan as well as myself, never eaten tripe in my life, My granddad loved it cooked in milk & onions--yuk.
X.Y or Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Well I think I can speak for Joan as well as myself, never eaten tripe in my life, My granddad loved it cooked in milk & onions--yuk.
> X.Y or Z


A funny thing my Mother used to say was that tripe was like "stewed knitting" I have never tasted it!!!!

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Butcher near where I live never has it on show, I've heard people ask for it and he goes to the back of the shop where he must keep it in deep freezers.I think some people feed their dogs with it--- bet that causes some gas 
:sm16: :sm25: 
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Can remember mum shopping in the UCP shop in Manchester for dad’s tripe. She also bought ******* there, I’ve no idea what was in them and I probably don’t want to know. 
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dad (mine) used to like *******, actually they are quite tasty, I'd describe them as really savoury meatballs. They used to use offal but don't think thats acceptable these days.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Examples of what we used to eat in days gone by! I know when I was a child we had steak and kidney pudding and liver and bacon, Now offal is not good for us!!!!

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fried Liver & Onions, I do like. I cut up the liver in bite size pieces and dip in flour and fry with onions. By adding water the flour from the liver seem to make it's own gravy. 
Another thing that I don't make very often. 
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

http://travelbystove.palfreymedia.com/belgium_trippe_sausages.asp

It's the cabbage in the trippe that makes it stink sooo Bad. Susan is right the trippe is made from hog casings. Once year the Belgium from our area will have a Festival with Belgium trippe and Belgium pies. Since I'm not Belgium but Czech, I don't go. The Irish and Czech have their Festivals once a year those we attend.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I don't I fancy eating the stomach lining of a cow!!!

J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just don't think about it....
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep on being vegetarian/pescatarian then I won't need to eat tripe!

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Leave the tripe who like it the most. I'm a daring person, I will almost try anything if it taste good. Joan you have a very healthy diet. Most of the time those are the foods I eat. Today we had salmon melts along with green beans. 
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mmm I love green beans assuming they are what we call runner beans!!

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nothing but the Best, Exactly Runner Beans! I'm not sure if I know what runner beans are? Are they long green beans, that's what we have here. 
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ok save some for me Ann.

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Plenty of Green Beans for me, my hubby usually settle for a couple. 
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Questionable fad diets these days. I remember going on the Beverly Hills Diet, years ago. I lost weight but had to live on fruit for the first week. Then you couldn’t mix your fruit like have a fruit salad. 
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Relax Sue, we'll be what we are!! I've never been on a diet... 

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Style of Living....I been on fad diets but it something one can't stay on. How Jan eats it's a Life Long Healthy Diet. I could eat like that because I love my fruit, veg. and fish. 
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

True I love food and try to eat healthy, a splurge every so often is a treat, like fish n chips, a choc bar, and cake, not forgetting the odd glass of G nT, or Jack Daniels just to be sociable :sm09:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> True I love food and try to eat healthy, a splurge every so often is a treat, like fish n chips, a choc bar, and cake, not forgetting the odd glass of G nT, or Jack Daniels just to be sociable :sm09:


U are right, at one time every time we went out I drank water. I told hubby because the Doc. said. Hubby asked one time if he could go with me to see the Doc. He had to find out if I could have a drink or two to be more sociable. :sm02: I will now have one drink and switch to water. I know what I can handle.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very wise Ann, we know our limits,my excuse is alcohol is a preservative :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm04: 
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

With your age, I believe you are Right! I need to take your advise, I know my Irish husband will agree with you. He likes his Jameson mix with water. 
X, Y, Z


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Your husband is a good judge, Jamesons is a good choice.
Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zero meds for hubby and he is 4 years older than me. Once a year check-up always comes out as a perfect bill of health. He must be doing something right. 
A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

A man after my own heart Ann, tell him to keep doing what he's doing.
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bad for me, but today I decide to make a batch of chocolate chip cookies. Snow is in the air and the temptation was there. The dough will keep so I'm only baking a tray at a time. 
C


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Can I have a few please. Just love home made cookies.


D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Do you like walnuts? Besides the chocolate chips I added the nuts. Everyone can have a sample of my cookies. 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Even nicer with the walnuts, and maybe a bit healthier.
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fruit I currently have is grapes and mini easy-peel oranges, can't stand large oranges they are never sweet enough!

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Good for you Joan, eat lots of fruit.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hearty lunch/dinner for Sunday

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I had left over chicken pie for dinner tonight. We had our neighbour over for dinner yesterday so there was some pie and veggies left. I opened a tin of mushy peas ( English ones ) and added them too. Hubby loves his peas but we don’t have mushy ones very often. 
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just the kind of dinner I would like Sue, love mushy peas and always have them when I have fish n chips.I don't need to cook dinner today, going to son & d/inlaws, look forward to that on Sundays, they live 15 minutes away by car so don't have far to ferry me about.
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kind and loving family you have Jan. 
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lucky ,I consider myself so lucky to have 3 such caring sons and their familys, they all live such busy lives working hard in their own business, but always find time for Mum. 
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kitchens are busy - tonight we are having vegetable stew - potatoes, parsnips, carrots, mushrooms, onion and quorn mince! Warming and tasty!

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lovely grub, sounds very tasty-- I must give quorn mince a try Joan,
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mince is good - always the same. No fat or gristle, I believe it is cheaper than beef too. It's also good in spaghetti bolognese.

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Next week when I go to Asda I'll look for some, you might have converted me :sm02: 
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ok I'll wait for a report

P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Pancakes With Bacon And Syrup


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quick edit if you were thinking of trying our stew Jan, I forgot the celery and seasoning of some sort e.g Vegetable oxo!!

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Remember having a room-mate who was a vegetarian. I don't mind eating the veg. and fruits but I never could understand buying imitation meat. Why not eat the real stuff. 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Remember having a room-mate who was a vegetarian. I don't mind eating the veg. and fruits but I never could understand buying imitation meat. Why not eat the real stuff.
> S[/quote
> 
> We don't eat meat on health grounds (hubby) and moral grounds (me) - Quorn is made from fungi and is very healthy as is lot of artificial "meat"
> ...


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sounds ok to me, I say to each their own, I could easily live without meat, but wouldn't give it up altogether. 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tend to eat more chicken and pork rather than red meats but I do use the Quorn mince as well. It’s great value and as Joan mentioned, no fat or gristle.
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Up to now we've been talking about meat-- now I would like to talk about deserts, what's your favourite?
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very decadent anything with chocolate.
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Watermelon can be a dessert for me. Lately the only kind I can find by us during the season are the seedless ones. I think the watermelon with seeds are sweeter. 
X, Y, Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yesterday, we had fresh pears and ice cream for dessert. We don’t normally have dessert so this was a nice treat.
ZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

A fresh pear with ice cream is always a treat, the other night I had strawberries with a scoop of vanilla ice cream for a snack. 
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Blueberries are nice for a snack too. I’ve got some growing in the garden which I’ve netted to try and keep the birds and possums out. 

C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Choice for me is fresh fruit salad maybe with cream but definitely not ice cream

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Do you remember tinned fruit salad? We used to have it as kids with carnation milk for Sunday tea, with bread and butter ! I love fresh fruit salad with cream or ice-cream.
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Don’t you like ice cream Joan ?
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eee, l remember we used to have sliced banana with milk and a sprinkle of sugar.
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Funny me I don't like most ice-cream, Sue. I will eat mint choc chip eg Cornetto or proper cream ice cream.

Yes Jan I do remember tin fruit and carnation!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Give me a Mr. Whippy and I'm happy, I quite like Magnums
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hubby likes Magnum, I don't. I used to like frozen fun size Mars bars but they seem to have vanished, I can't remember what they were called.

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I was brought up on Ice Cream, my Dad was the supervisor for the Ice Cream Dept. where he worked. He brought home many samples for us to try. My Mother for a treat at night would have a pint of ice cream. Since I had so much of it as a kid I can take and leave it. 

J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jelly was something we had as children at school parties and I hated it! 

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kind of agree with you Joan, I never liked jelly. I will have jam but I don't eat neither one any more. 

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Like jelly in trifle, and jelly with ice-cream-- I have such a sweet tooth :sm02: :sm16: :sm16: 
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mine never been jelly I would like homemade strawberry jam once in a while. Jan what is your favorite jelly, my hubby favorite is grape jelly and the only kind he will eat. 

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

No choice really Ann, there isn't a lot of taste in them, I like orange,lemon and strawberry, have never seen grape jelly in any of our supermarkets, but I bet it's nice. I mainly put orange jelly in trifles when I use canned madarins.
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Orange Marmalade, Yummy
Being a diabetic I don't have any jams or jelly in the house something I can do without. I will treat myself when they are serving the jams outside of the house. 
My hubby usually has grape jelly in the refrigerator which I don't touch. 
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Preferred blancmange to jelly when I was a child. Mum used to have a tin mould in the shape of a rabbit which she used for the blancmange. 
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Question is Sue did the rabbit have chopped green jelly around it to look like grass? I like blancmange always have especially caramel flavour!

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Remembering all these lovely childhood goodies is lovely,---- the only dinner I disliked was pilchards in tomato sauce, mashed potato and peas, that was always on a Monday-- wash day.. during WW2. 
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Samples please, I don't know what blancmange or pilchards are? 

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

"Sardine" and "pilchard" are common names used to refer to various small, oily fish in the herring family Clupeidae. ... One criterion suggests fish shorter in length than 15 cm (6 in) are sardines, and larger fish are pilchards.

https://www.wikihow.com/Make-Blancmange

Hope this explains Ann


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Two items that I won't be trying. Pilchards, maybe but do you eat bones and all. I do eat sardines sometimes. 
Blancmange, might be very good but because it's made with milk I won't be having it. 
Thanks Jan, it's almost like watching the Food Network and learning about new foods. 

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Treats for me as a child were mums custard tart, apple and blackberry pie and Swiss roll. Spent hours, picking blackberries on the banks of the “ Old River “ with mum, dad and my siblings. It was considered a family outing and was lots of fun.

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very fond memories of my sister and I pitting cherries with a bobby pin. I still pick cherries once a year but now I have them pitted before I go home. Last year I had my two daughters and five grandchildren help pick. 

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Willy, my neighbour has been giving us lots of cherries from her tree. 
XYZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra Cherries always end up in my freezer, I like putting them in my oatmeal in the morning. 

Sue we have tart cherries by us, they still are good eating. What kind of cherries do you have?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ahhh, not sure what type of cherries they are called. Maybe black ones ? They are dark red and very sweet.
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Black Cherries are the Best, sounds like the ones you have because they are sweet. 
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Chocolate gateau with black cherries. We’ll have to get Fanny to bake one for us. 
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Delish, my mouth is watering I can just imagine what that would taste like. Chocolate and black cherries, oh so yummy!
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eee well, Fanny has got her orders for today’s dessert. What should we have for the main ?
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Fish and chips with mushy peas and pickled onion, a bit common but very tasty.
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Great choice Jan. I love fish, chips and mushy peas. Can we have chip butties too ?
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Haddock and chips but no mushy peas - small side salad if it not too much trouble!!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I can arrange salad for you and anyone else who fancies it, and bread and butter for chip butties too, what a feast we'll have .
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jam rolypoly for afters with the other delicious treats that dear Fanny is preparing.
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kind, dear Fanny knows just what we like, she certainly is a keeper.
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lovely meals - do we know if Fanny can do coffee and walnut cake. Scrumptious!!

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Mixing it right now all ready for tea time.
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Not to be Difficult, instead of having walnut cake with tea time is there any chocolate gateau with black cherries left. 
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Of course there's another whole one left, Fanny made extra mixture to please us.
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pleasing to all of our needs and taste, Fanny is really good. She never seems to get tired with all the baking and cooking. Fanny really Loves what she does!

Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quiche will be nice when the summer comes!

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really lovely with a nice salad, salmon and salad and new Jersey taters will be nice too.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sounds good Jan, all we need now is some nice sunny days. Is very windy where you are?

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Throwing it down rain and very windy.
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ugh, it's the same here, I hope we have an early spring!!!!!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very doubtful Joan, it's early days and I don't want to sound a pessimist but not too late for snow, perish the thought I hate it, especially when it thaws and gets icy or slushy--or both.
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winter weather will be around for awhile, how about having a cup of tea and maybe shot of Jameson in it. 
X, Y, or Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra cold drink for me thanks. It’s a pretty warm day today and I’ve just been gardening.
YZ


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yielding the Harvest! What kind of garden (veg or flower) please bring some fresh veg to our kitchen if you have any to spare. Maybe a fresh bouquet of flowers for the dining room. 
Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zucchini’s and snow peas I will bring. I’ve lots of tomatoes on the vine but they aren’t ripe yet. Got a scare yesterday when I was watering them. Joe Blake ( snake ) was hiding under the netting, I just saw his tail end. I left him alone and he left me alone but I did get out of the veggie garden pretty quickly.
A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

A stir fry on the menu for tomorrow's lunch with your fresh zucchini and snow peas along with brown rice. Joe Blake we don't want....
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bring some flowers too. I’ve got a bit of a selection at the moment. Hope no one gets hay fever.
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Careful carrying this to our kitchen, thanks Sue for being so generous!
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Delighted to be sharing with my best buddies.
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

EEK! Joe Blake, that would have scared me. Joe Blake reminds me of cockney rhyming slang. Hubby was from the East end of London and was evacuated to Leicester as a little lad during the bombing of London.
I learnt a lot of the sayings, Joe Blake being one and it meant 'cake' apples & pears 'stairs', plates of meat 'feet', and a few more, some not so 'polite' :sm02: His Dads work sent him& the family to Leicester after the war. The rest is history.
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Flustered me a bit. There’s no sign of him today but as we’ve had a bit of rain I haven’t needed to water my veggies.
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good job he has gone Sue. Was he poisonous?

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Happy to say no poisonous snakes here as far as I know. 
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I don't think I'd like snakes and especially spiders on the loose in my garden. I do like snakes when I know they are not dangerous. Their skin is lovely to touch, soft and warm and not cold or scaly at all!

J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jumbo Shrimp for the Stir Fry along with Susan veg. Joan you got that close to a snake that you knew how their skin felt like, Yikee not me!
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Knitting a small blanket for new great grandbaby arriving in July, I've started it now, but have time to put it aside if I want to start a little coat, or hat, bootees-- whatever .
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lots of work to get busy on for these babies in your life.

Yes Jan, I have held snakes and stroked a very large snake at the Vets, I think he was a Python!! 

M


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Must say we have snakes around us here in the wilds. Garter snakes, slow worms and Adders. I like to keep clear of them myself. Knitting a size 32" jumper dress for my 9 yr old niece who is so tall. She loves my jumpers - but they take me an age nowadays. Back to the kitchen and Marmalade

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

No non venomous snakes in Tasmania unfortunately. Joe was a tiger snake which fortunately aren’t usually aggressive.
Great news Jan, another little great grandie on the way. 

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh yes, another great grandie, we were laughing the other day when I told my 3 sons they are grand-dads sleeping with grannies :sm02: 
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Parade of little ones following Grand-dads, Grand-mas and even a Great-grand-ma. What a Happy Family!
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Promise is as good as a wink, nod nod, wink wink. 
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Question is -- how many more? :sm02: :sm02: 
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Question is -- how many more? :sm02: :sm02:
> R


Roses are Red and Violets are Blue, the little ones will come and then comes a space when there isn't any for awhile then they start up all over again. 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Special times full of happiness.
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

The gt grannies bank balance is dwindling :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: 
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U know we’ll have a collection for you in the kitchen. We’ll get Fanny to do a big bake and sell the produce.
V


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Victoria sponge is always a good seller. We could have a proper whip round. Mine are getting out of hand now. I've got 5 grandchildren and they are trying for more. H e l p !

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Without our grandchildren I think our lives would be somewhat empty. 
X, Y, Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra sorry for me. I have two grandsons that I don’t see. My eldest son won’t let me have any contact with them.
I’m hoping when they are old enough they might want to get in touch ( if I’m still around ).

YZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

---and I hope Ann that the grands will make it clear to their parents that they want to see you.
And yes we'll have a whip round if our kids keep producing otherwise they'll only get a bag of lollies for Christmas & b/days :sm02: :sm02: Is your cold any better Jeannie?
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Babies galore - we don't have any gr. children but do have a lovely daughter.

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Confetti Cake, Fanny is baking today. Could it be someone's Birthday coming up soon? I know it isn't mine. 
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't know any birthdays any time soon, but a slice of cake is always nice!

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eclairs are nice too, wonder whose b/days coming up next ? It might be Fannys. 
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fanny's Birthday I wonder? 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Great news if it is, there’ll be lots of yummy treats. Any ideas for party games ?
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hats and they need to be Funny!
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I suggest' pin the tail on the donkey',always good fun,and eye spy. Hope Fanny makes a coffee and walnut cake, and some salmon sarnies.
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

James could be invited and he could be the donkey.
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kinky James is NOT invited Sue, behave.
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lost my sanity for a minute Jan. He would look kinda kinky with the big ears though.
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> James could be invited and he could be the donkey.
> K


My oh my, I almost forgot what letter I was on :sm09: :sm09: Pin the tail right on his Ass

N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Not so fast you loose hussies, can't we have a nice game of pass the parcel?


O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Of Course, how do you play "pass the parcel"? I still will like to play pin the tail on the donkey. Of course we can do both. 
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pass the parcel is easy. Just wrap up a nice gift in layers and layers of paper then play some music while passing the parcel to each other. Every time the music stops you get to take a layer of paper off before the music begins again. 
Need to find a nice gift. Any suggestions?
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quite Interesting, I never played that game. Sounds like musical chairs but more fun. For sure Jan will come up with something but we can't wake her up now. 
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Racy game of passing balloons using bodies but no hands. It would be more fun if James was there but I know he’s been banned.....sigh
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Shame, we can't have James, Eric & Victor come. We need to talk to Fanny and check on her guest list. Who knows who she might have in mine. 
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Twister, is there a game called Senior Twister? Did you ever play that game? 

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Um, I’ve never played Twister though it looks a lot of fun. I think even a senior version would be way above me, I’m not as nimble as I used to be.
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Round of pass the parcel would be fun - a gift voucher inside would be good! Charades is another old party game

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very interesting party games you've suggested-- the one with balloons is good when you have to pass it holding it between your knees and passing it to the next persons knees, preferbly a man :sm15: :sm16: :sm23: then he to a woman--hilarious. Yes Sue, James would love it, but he ain't invited, and if he was he'd want to play''squeeze the peaches'' lol.Annyou do realise we have to be blindfold to pin the donkeys tail on?It sure gets stuck on some funny parts of it's body !
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well I've only been on here a few minutes so I've mixed the letters up-- sorry. But i like Joans idea of charades


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Where the tail ends up is half the fun of the donkey game!!
XYZ


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes you are right there Joan, good laughs.
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A round of "the minister's cat" would be good when we need to take a breather!!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> A round of "the minister's cat" would be good when we need to take a breather!!


Be good and explain that one Joan, never heard of it. eye spy is another 'tame' one
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Can be played in a circle - it's alphabetical, the first person starts with A by saying something like - The ministers cat is an angry cat her neighbour continues with the ministers cat is an beautiful cat..... it continues we everyone chanting the ministers cat is an ? If someone can't think of an adjective for the next letter they are deemed out! Hope that makes sense.

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Do like the sound of that, will suggest it to the family when I go for chinese meal on Saturday, thanks.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Enjoy your meal tomorrow and the Minister's cat. No rude words now!!

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Flipping heck, I just remembered Blind Mans Bluff. We would definitely need to ban James for that one.
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Fun and games tomorrow, I'll ask them not to use rude words -- but will they listen ? :sm02: :sm02: 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Granny will enforce the rules.
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ha ha, granny might be told to behave
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I hope granny doesn't teach them any words they don't already know!

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jan wouldn’t know any rude words.....would she ? 
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Know me so well don't you ? :sm02: :sm02: 
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Laughing out loud. Now, what sort of party frocks are we all wearing tonight ?
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My suggestion is fancy dress-- that should be a laugh
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Naughty French maid, I will bring my feather duster and tickle everyone’s fancy.
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh that's great, just you mind whose fancy you tickle--good job James isn't coming ! :sm02: Think I might dress as a can-can dancer , wont say can-can 'girl' :sm23: :sm23: 
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Party Girl in her pink floral dress and a huge straw hat and large sunglasses. 
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite appealing Ann, love your choice.
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rushing to get ready, I don't want to be late for the party? I wasn't able to see the guest list. Is this a all women party? 
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Shall we wait to see what Joan and Jeannie are wearing ?
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

The thought crossed my mind of Mary, Mary quite contrary - with her little watering can. Felt like something pretty, pretty!

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U would look cute Joan, I think I'll get the Roller out to take us all to the party--- by the way where is the party, is it at that posh house Ann told us about, or was it Sue ? Got to leave you to go for chinese and play your minister game Joan , see you later x
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Visitors all are invited to the mansion. There will be enough room for everyone. Since this party is for Fanny I will have chefs and servers come in to help. I can't say if James won't be one of them. 
W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Windsor Tea Set For The Queen 

X


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Xtra birthday gifts for Fanny, for being such a Great Chief. 
Y, Z or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

zzzzzzzzzz sorry folks I'm ready for my bed, night night all see you tomorrow 
A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Angel like Fanny is, I was thinking about buying her a new knife set to make the job in the kitchen easier for her. I know I should buy her something funny besides so practical.
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Buy her a nice chefs hat, adorned with pearls and lace. I’m sure she would like to wear that on special occasions.
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Chef Hat with pearls and lace, I just wonder if she would wear it? Maybe a pearl necklace and a lacy blouse. 
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Don’t know, maybe this one with an inbuilt crown instead ? Good idea of yours Ann, a nice set of pearls and a lacy blouse would look great on Fanny.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Don't know, maybe this one with an inbuilt crown instead ? Good idea of yours Ann, a nice set of pearls and a lacy blouse would look great on Fanny.


 Excellent Idea! Perfect Chef Hat! I Love that and I know Fanny will wear it. :sm24: :sm24:

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fresh bouquet of flowers for Fanny have been ordered. Don’t forget to pick up the pearls and blouse Ann. 
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good morning, I love the picture of the Chef hat, that is a must for our Fanny, and pearls and a nice blouse will be great,I shall buy her some nice hand cream and bath bubble stuff.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

How about some talc (corn starch) and some eau de cologne to go with bubble bath and hand cream!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I think that would be useful,there are some nice gift sets containing various bath products. 

J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jan , perhaps we should join forces and give her something really nice in a presentation basket!

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kind thought Joan, better that, than odds and ends that she might not use, a nice food hamper would be acceptable, we'll have to find out her favourite jams, chutneys and other goodies.Ideas from the others please. 
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lavish foods for our Fanny. Would she like truffles do you think ? Never tried them myself, not even truffle oil.
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My opinion on truffles would be an aquired taste for them, never tried them myself and don't really fancy the taste from what I've read 
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice chocolate truffles instead then.
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh yes, they would be more acceptable, I like them too :sm02: 
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Perhaps a couple of bottles of champers too, I know Fanny enjoys a tipple or two.
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quart of Coconut Oil, I know she will enjoy cooking and baking with this oil. I will purchase the pearls and a gift certificate at a nice women's store for her blouse. I hate guessing on her size. 

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Right knees up we’ll be having later. I’ve got my outfit and feather duster all ready for the fun. 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sue remember to behave yourself - we don't want you showing us up!!!

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tut tut Joan, would I ever do that ? Besides, James won’t be there so there won’t be any hankpanky with my feather duster. ....blush blush.
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U never can tell with that sneaky James, he might just come in fancy dress and fool us all
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very good thought - we'll keep a sharp look out. We don't want any hanky panky!

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well I have work to do on my baby blanket, not very pleased with it. I've frogged it 3 times and still not happy, the wool/yarn isn't soft like baby wool , I thought it would crochet up ok but afraid it hasn't. I shall finish it, only a few more rows to go and it's c2c so it wont take long as I'm on the dec, My cat Luna can have it, and I'll go to market on Wednesday and buy some James Brett self stripe and make a baby cardi.Babes not due till end of June so no hurry. 
X Y or Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Your blanket will be lovely for Luna, she'll enjoy it I'm sure. I know what it's like when you make something but then not be happy with it, I made myself a cardigan some years ago it's finished all but the buttons, I still can't bring myself to finish it or unpick all that work in a lacey stitch!!

Z or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

All that work Joan, why not put buttons on and just wear it about the house, seems a shame not to wear it. I knew when I started the blanket it wasn't right, it didn't feel squishy enough for a blanket for a baby. It won't go to waste I'll make some hats on my loom,it needs to be 2 strands of D.K. so that will use it up,
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Busy at the moment making a shawlette - no pattern as I couldn't find what I wanted. I usually only make socks or dolls clothes and I also crochet but I have found that I can make larger things by knitting back and forth on a circular needle. There isn't so much weight on the needles. I might undo the fated cardigan, it was quite expensive Sirdar cotton.

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Crochet grows faster than knitting for me, thats why I mostly make blankets in crochet. But when I make a start on little cardis for the baby they'll be knitted.
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Crochet grows faster than knitting for me, thats why I mostly make blankets in crochet. But when I make a start on little cardis for the baby they'll be knitted.
> D


Do my afghans in crochet seem more durable and I always do my sweaters in knit, so much softer. I prefer not doing sweaters, I don't have the patient. to finish them. I have a few baby sweaters that need to be finished. Every time I hear I hear someone is pregnant then I think I need to get that baby sweater done. It never seems to happen. 
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ever made yourself jump when a plastic juice bottle pops ?I poured myself a glass of orange squash, put the lid back on, held the glass under the cold water tap and the bottle went - 'POP,', I nearly dropped the glass, think it must be trapped air in the bottle. 
:sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: 
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fast Moving but my luck I'm not by the sink, what a Mess
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got me wrong Ann-- the bottle didn't burst, it was almost empty, and I think the air in the bottle expanded and made the pop noise-- hard to explain but it sure made me jump :sm02: :sm02: 
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hard to explain but I think I know what you mean. I guess that never happen to me as far as I can recall. I can imagine the noise did scare you especially when you weren't expecting it. 
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I think you were a scientist Jan, before you retired. Your explanation of the air inside the bottle expanding was quite educational. 
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jolly good of you to say so Sue :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:-- says she who was a dunce at science.
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Know what ? So was I. I didn’t mind biology though, it was a lot more interesting.
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lessons in school was OK I hated homework. 
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Me too. There were always much better things to be doing like watching Top of the Pops on tv or listening to The Monkees, The Beach Boys, The Beatles or any of the other groups on my transistor radio.
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Next-door friends to hang around with and we didn't have school on our minds at that time. 
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Out and about on my scooter or pushbike, or having fun on roller skates..
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Parties and Presents were always fun to go to or to have. 
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite so Ann. Speaking of parties, how’s everything going for Fanny’s do, are we organised yet ?
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Roads closed to the Mansion for the next few weeks I'm afraid, so we may have to put the party on hold.But don't despair, I've booked seats on a coach taking us on a mystery trip.We'll give Fanny a day off and take her with us.Hope you are all up for it ?
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sounds exciting Jan. Is it a day trip or should I pack my clean undies and nightie ?
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

The weather could turn nasty so yes pack whats needed for an overnight stay if the worst happens.It might be a good idea to bring a packed lunch and goodies too. 

Oh and warm clothing.
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U know where this Mystery Trip is taking us, Jan that we need warm clothes. I was hoping it will be some place warm and bring my swimsuit!
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very unlikely I know where the mystery trip is, it's a mystery to me as it is to you, all I'm saying is we have to be prepared for the unexpected 
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Winter woollies for me I don't want to be cold. It's freezing here literally, the birds water needs thawing out.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Xtra thermals for me too Joan, poor birds were trying to drink from my birdbath so had to go out with a hammer to break the ice. I looked on Amazon for some fat-balls for the birds, crikey they wanted £11.00 for a bucket of 50, Wilkos do the same for £4, so guess where I'll be buying them from.
y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes I feel sorry for the birds , they don't have any winter woollies to snuggle into!!

Z


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Zzzzzzz my little birds snuggle down in the privet hedge in my front garden :sm01:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A warmer day tomorrow perhaps - I don't like the cold either, it seems to get in my bones!!

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Back Now, I did an afternoon visiting with a couple older women who like knitting and crocheting when their hands are able to do the work. The one woman is 92 she can't crochet anymore it's too hard on her hands, she only knits but at a slow pace. She use to be a knitting and crochet instructor in her younger days. The other woman only crochets and is making a crochet blanket for her new GreatGD. She is limited with her crocheting because of the arthritis. Then it's me I have been playing around with DK & Lace yarn and been making headbands. 
After I drop off the one woman off at her house, I got gas and groceries. I'm in for the night. It's 21 degrees outside but the rest of the week should be a lot warmer. 

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Come and bring your feathered friends to my place. I love watching the galahs, blackbirds and magpies splashing around in the birdbaths. I’ve got 3 baths for them and a couple of places where I put the wildbird seed. I get so much enjoyment from my little feathered pals.
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ducks are quacking, I like taking my grandchildren to go and feed them in the Spring & Summer. 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Experiencing happy memories. My dad used to take us for walks to feed the swans on the Old River near us. Then on the way home he would pop into the little pub nearby and buy us packets of crisps and bottles of lemonade. The crisps back then had little packets of salt inside, wrapped in blue paper. Happy days.
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Father Time, no matter what we did was always special. My Dad use to take my sister and I sledding along with my two brothers. 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Great times you must have had Ann. I’ve never had a sled though hubby had one when he was growing up in Scotland.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy days, we're lucky to have our memories!! 

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I have a tip for keeping your arms warm without having to wear a cardi over a jumper, I call them my pretend cardi. --- here goes, cast on the amount of sts. as you would for a sweater or cardi sleeve, knit a rib for a couple inches, continue in stocking st., to just beyond your elbows, cast/bind off loosely, sew it up and Bobs yer uncle.I put mine on first, then my sweater and I feel warm all day. They're also good to wear under a coat when you go out, not as bulky as a sweater and a cardi. Uses up your stash as well. 
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> I have a tip for keeping your arms warm without having to wear a cardi over a jumper, I call them my pretend cardi. --- here goes, cast on the amount of sts. as you would for a sweater or cardi sleeve, knit a rib for a couple inches, continue in stocking st., to just beyond your elbows, cast/bind off loosely, sew it up and Bobs yer uncle.I put mine on first, then my sweater and I feel warm all day. They're also good to wear under a coat when you go out, not as bulky as a sweater and a cardi. Uses up your stash as well.
> J


Jan that's a good idea, I may well try that, anything to keep warm. I have several pairs of fingerless mittens, there is always one pair in my handbag, one in the car and I even wear them indoors if my hands are cold!

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Knitted sleeves, what a good idea. You could add the fingerless gloves onto one end of them, save having to put them on separately. 
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Long sleeves and mittens we'll have invent a new name for them!! 

Littens or Sleettens, maybe.........

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Might have to be nice soft wool for me, nothing itchy on my arms.
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Maybe set a new trend--- joking apart I love mine, the fingerless mitts sound a good idea too.I was going to Asda on the free bus today, but when I looked out and saw fog I thought better of it and put a match to the wood burner and stayed indoors, I'll miss seeing my friends but sent one of them a text to say I wouldn't be on the bus.Told her I was ok but just being a wimp cos it's cold :sm02: :sm02: N
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice to stay home on a cold and foggy day Jan. Are you going to do some knitting or crocheting ?
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

O yes Sue, I'll stay indoors, prepare a chicken stew in the slow cooker then crochet after lunch.
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Perhaps a good idea to stay at home, it was nasty here this morning! a bit warmer but a nasty swirling mist!! Hope you chicken stew turns out well. Did you ever try Quorn?

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quorn-- no Joan , it was on my list if I had gone to ASDA, maybe next week weather permitting. The stew smells good and I'm getting peckish now so will enjoy it. 
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ribs and sauerkraut for lunch, usually my hubby is a light eater. Today he must have been hungry. There wasn't much left. The only problem I bought the wrong pork, usually I buy Country Style Pork Spareribs without the bones. 
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Spareribs are something I love with bbq sauce, jacket spud and vegs.
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tuna steak, potatoes and cauliflower tonight,

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Spareribs are something I love with bbq sauce, jacket spud and vegs.
> T


U and I both sticky ribs with bbq sauce. My hubby doesn't care for them so I eat them when I go out.

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very rarely I buy them, but, when we have chinese on Saturdays my grandsons wife sometimes chooses them and lets me have a couple in exchange for some of what I choose.
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well Joan I noticed you asked for a knitted P.J case, I like both the cat and the dog pattern, have you seen them.?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yummy pork spareribs. My hubby is like yours Ann, he’s not keen on them. What is wrong with these men ?
ZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ZZZzzzzzz bed time for me ladies, see you tomorrow,
A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Another day gone, Jan have a good night sleep, see you tomorrow. 
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful rain falling on my garden, such a welcoming sight and it’s been raining all night. Whoopee.
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Compare of not having rain and all those fires, I can see the rain being a Blessing! May you get a Healthy Harvest 
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dear Ann, yes this rain is certainly a blessing. I’ve been busy in the kitchen baking a ginger cake and a lemon drizzle cake. And the rain is still coming down...yippee. 
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Excellent way to spend a raining day, baking. I can almost smell both of them. I do like ginger and lemon no matter what you make with them even Cakes, Sounds Yummy. 
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Favourites of hubby too, you have to keep them happy don’t you ? I like the ginger cake recipe because it’s so moist, it has a third of a cup of sour cream in the recipe plus treacle which makes it nice and rich.
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ginger Cookies, I will make and the recipe I have the cookie is moist. I never made a ginger cake. When I make cakes or tortes is when I'm taking them outside of the house or when we are going to have company. Otherwise it's too much for the two of us. 
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Halve one and put the other half in the freezer. That’s what I do then we aren’t tempted to eat too much sugar.
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm here and all ready for a slice of cake please, even though I've just had a bowl of cereal, always make room for home made cake or biscuits/cookies :sm01: So pleased you are getting some well needed rain Sue. 
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jan, help yourself to the cake. I’m like you, there’s always room for a slice of cake. We’ve had rain all day here, it’s been absolutely fantastic. 
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

We had a rainbow in the paddock next door. See how brown our lawn is, hope the rain greens it up a bit.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Here’s the other part of the rainbow, going over our house. Can’t find the pot of gold anywhere. :sm09:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

We’ve had this little pademelon living in the garden for a few weeks. She’s such a cutie. Here she is, raiding a bowl of birdseed.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lucky you Sue, had to look hard to see him/her. and look how lovely and wet and shiny the decking is, I bet it's lovely to look out and see the rain, hope it spreads to where the bush fires were, or even are still burning in some places.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Making the most of the rain. Hubby cleaned the gutters recently and checked all the down pipes so our rainwater tanks are getting filled. We rely on our tank water as we aren’t connected to the mains water here.
N


----------



## missella (Jan 30, 2017)

Hello ladies,

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year! Hope everyone is well. I’m still trying to keep up with you in the kitchen. I’m still blocked/banned from KP. I’m at my girlfriend’s right now so thought I would pop in and say hi!

Hugs to all
BonnieP xoxo


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bonnie P, 

You don't how many times I think of you. I was sure hopping with the e-mails are now taken care of that we will be hearing from you. I wished I got your e-mail address before all this happen. I got everyone else's, we try to be prepared. 

Warm Winter Wishes I suppose you are getting a lot of crocheting, knitting and reading done. 
Ann


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Susan, Thanks for the pictures, gives us some idea what it looks like at your place. Next time I will make a cake and follow your advice freeze half. 
I have a hard time keeping sweets in the house. Nibble, Nibble.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hallo Bonnie, lovely to hear from you, crazy that you can't come back.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nibble Nibble, I can't resist those sweets sometimes. 
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh how great to hear from Bonnie. There’s a lot of catching up in the kitchen for her. Happy to say we still have rain here.
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Perhaps Bonnie will manage to come back soon!

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite fantastic if she does.
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite a lovely surprise to hear from Bonnie,it's such a shame she can't join in with our kitchen fun, I hope she manages to pop in to see us again.
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Right Royal welcome when she returns.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sad she can't get on KP, maybe after getting the e-mails going again. The Admin will work on getting back the ones who were bumped. 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thought maybe that Bonnie could rejoin somehow? 
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Unfortunately not, a shame because she enjoyed a laugh with us didn't she.Pity we didn't exchange email addresses :sm03: 
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Visitors are welcome, I sent everyone a private message be watching for it. 

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Waiting and watching eagerly.
XYZ


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Y didn't you, Susan open the private message that I sent you a few days ago? Sometimes I guess we are still having problems getting our private messages. 
I'm glad if we have to we can turn to using our e-mail. Whatever I sent you wasn't really that important. I just leaving off a little steam about my family. 

Z or A


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

A lot of things have been going wonky. Still it ads to the variety I suppose. 


Apple pie.

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Boo hoo Ann. I’ve just checked my PM’s and there’s nothing there from you. Wonder where it went ? Please try sending it again, I don’t mind you venting, we all need to let off steam.
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Check to see if you got a private message from me. Private Message should be highlighted with yellow on top of your page. Susan haven't you been getting any of your private messages? 

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dear Ann, no I haven’t received any private messages from you, I’ve just checked again. The last one I got was from Ellie, Bonnie’s friend, this morning.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Everything going topsy turvy, why do folk cause trouble just for the sake of it!!! I got your PM today Ann, thanks.

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Finally we can get in touch with Bonnie, --thanks to Ann.Now if KP does fold or we have more hold ups, we can all still keep in touch. 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Great news for us all. 
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy days ahead whatever happens, we can all keep in touch. We'll have to organize our own website!!!!! :sm11: :sm02:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I wouldn't know where to start Joan, a very good idea though so come on girls-- who has the know-how :sm01:


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Don' t know how I would get in touch with anyone if KP broke down

Jelly



K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

knitting wool from the market, -- just got back and I've pm'd my email address to you Jeannie. 
L


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Lots of nice vibes on here. Thanks Jan have replied with mine. x


Lemon Drizzle Cake - my speciality.

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Mine too, I might make one tomorrow
N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Naughty but nice. yummy. I'm starting today to not eat so many carbs. Don't know if it will work and or whether it will last. So no bread or potatoes for me. Can't imaging how I will get on - but feel I've got to do something.


O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

On my list to do, but it'll be very hard, my downfall is crusty bread with real butter and cheese, cakes, bikkies sweets, chocs and the list goes on, sometimes though I think I've got this far being fit and healthy why worry. 
P


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

I thought the same until April l9. Had abdominal pain and they sent an ambulance. Apparantly, I was having an heart attack. Also when had MRI. they found I had gall stones, hiatus hernia. but my heart was good. So that was a blessing. The professionals still can't say for certain why I had the heart attack but possibly a bit of plaque came away from the artery and the heart had a struggle passing it. Who knows? All I know is I have now got to take 
a raft of tablets and a low fat diet for the gallstone. Luckily have had no problems since so they may take me off some of the tablets in April. A lot of people have a second event in the first year. So better stick with the tablets till then. Haven't felt ill throughout this, so I am an anomaly apparently. Apart from that I would like to get rid of my fat belly. 


Pink grapefruit.


Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite scary for you Jeannie, glad your'e ok now, don't worry about your fat belly-- I've got one as well :sm02: :sm16: :sm16: 
R


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Really, well that comforting to know. I'm over the shock of it all now. but just want to get on and get a bit thinner. It can't be doing me any good. So no bread and no potatoes. I still think an occasion piece of cake would be alright. Otherwise I wont stick to it.

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Slice of cake thinly cut will be a treat--I'm making bubble & sqeak with a burger for dinner tonight. 
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

boring knit said:


> Really, well that comforting to know. I'm over the shock of it all now. but just want to get on and get a bit thinner. It can't be doing me any good. So no bread and no potatoes. I still think an occasion piece of cake would be alright. Otherwise I wont stick to it.
> 
> S


Two items that I try to stay away from myself potatoes and bread. I will eat both but keep it to a limit amount. The last time I had potatoes(eaten mashed potatoes at an restaurant) I got diarrhea so bad that just the thought kept me from eating them again. Did you ever try mashed cauliflower? In fact I like mashed cauliflower more than mashed potatoes. I use to make half and half (potatoes& cauliflower)

U


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Until today, I would have made home-made burger and chips with all the trimmings. But as of today. hubby cooked: burger - no bun, mushrooms, baked beans loads of onions, egg. Very little fat. Really enjoyed it. He had the bun. Didn't miss the chips or the bun. By the way, now buying 5% fat mince.



V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very little dieting for me, I try eating what's best for my diabetes. Certain foods will spike it, so I avoid eating or drinking them. Milk spikes my sugar, so I avoid it and anything made with milk such pumpkin pie, custards and puddings. Jeannie did you ever try the Keto Diet? 
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

When I joined weight watchers many moons ago, bread was out of bounds, I tried it and it works-- yes I did lose weight with them, then the woman who took the class retired & nobody else took her place---- I fell by the wayside :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> When I joined weight watchers many moons ago, bread was out of bounds, I tried it and it works-- yes I did lose weight with them, then the woman who took the class retired & nobody else took her place---- I fell by the wayside :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


X-tra weight was put on when I retired but now I'm maintaining. When I was working my company paid for me to go to WW. I took advantage of their Wellness Program. 
When I had to pay out of my pocket I quit WW.

Y,Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Awful going on diets, so depressing. Just try to eat lots of fruit and veggies, cut down on sugar normally helps me.
B


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

I do know about Keto. but its a bit too dramatic for me and hubby. Yes going to eat loads of veg instead of bread and potatoes. Years ago when I first gave up smoking I put on three stone. Still have it. Went on the mayo clinic diet where you don't eat anything white. Yes I lost a stone in a month but it was unsustainable. Can't live my life like that.



Bread bun.


C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

battling the bulge is an everlasting problem if as one gets older, I guess it's moderation in all things. :sm16: :sm14: 

C


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Caramel cookies.

D


Can't stop thinking about yummy things now. better change the subject. I'd give my right arm for a Belgian bun. He he


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Doughnuts are good occasionally

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eclairs are not fattening, so I eat a box of four :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm23: 
I'm listening to Pavarroti, anybody else like him, also the three tenors ?
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fantastic Singers...one thing I never did in my life was to attend an opera. If I had a bucket list it would be on it. Did you ever attend an Opera?
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got be happy with watching them on T.V, I would've loved to have had the chance to see them at a concert.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Have been to loads of operettas but not an opera.

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I've had a busy day so off to bed now, see you tomorrow sleep tight
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Have been to loads of operettas but not an opera.
> 
> I


Just never saw an operettas live, I did see them on TV that's the closest I got.

K


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Kwik gel. # Went to a couple of operettas. but I would have loved to go the Opera for real. My father's side of the family were operatic. So brought up on those kind of songs. Yes Paverotti I had his album. 


L
'


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Listening to the three tenors used to be one of my favourite things. I like Russel Watson’s voice, he comes from near where I used to live in the uk. He’s got a great all round voice. I’ve just come from the dentist, I had to have an extraction so I’m feeling very fragile. 
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Marvelous Mrs. Maisel and Monk I don't know if you get those TV shows. Any way Tony Shalhoub plays the Monk he went to the same High School I did. I didn't know him there he was 4 years younger than me but my sister remembers him. She told me for a high school play by accident Tony Shalhoub fell off the stage into the orchestra pit. He went on to be a famous actor. This is the only person I know of who made it in show business in the area where I live. 

Susan, please take it easy...I'm glad I don't have to go to the dentist for awhile. I had my turn before Christmas. 
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Not happy Ann. I was at the dentist myself December/January, getting two brand new crowns for the upper left side. Then this old crown, upper right goes and let’s me down. Great getting older, things start packing up although I’ve always looked after my teeth and had checkups every 6 months. Just had a nice fresh mango chopped up small with yoghurt for a late lunch. 
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Now mollycoddle yourself Sue, take it easy and treat yourself.

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

On the bus again to visit my wool lady in the market, the colour I bought yesterday wasn't suitable so she kindly exchanged it.
Take care and enjoy soup for now Sue, you'll soon be back on crackers and cheese--if thats your thing. :sm01: 
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pleasure to have a kind lady to exchange your wool Jan!

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite nice to have somebody who will understand our little problems, she has a big stall with lots of wool/yarn to choose from as well as a craft stall with all the stuff needed for 'crafty' people. I used to do x stitch but prefer knitting & crochet
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rather Knit, Jan it's good that you don't have arthritis hands that let you do both. I can do both and I think my next project will be crocheting a potholder. 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Should get back into knitting, I’ve not made much since moving house. Probably been focused more on getting the garden tidy. 
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tidying the garden takes a lot of time especially when you move to a new house, as you like to put your own stamp on it, unless the previous owners were keen gardeners. 
U


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

unless we start to get som e warm sunshine, I won't be doing anything in the garden for at least another two months. Then I think the first thing will be to plant up the broad beans. Might start them off indoors.

V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Vegetables need to wait until the end of May. I have a friend that is starting her seeds. She has the most delish tomatoes. Last year she ask me if I wanted a couple of her tomato plants.
My Goodness I need to get the name of that seed so I can share. She told me she will give me a few plants this year. I'm not a big gardener, deck pots that's my garden. But that's enough!
W, X, Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, home grown tomatoes are the best for delicious flavour. I’ve got some growing in the garden, they just need to ripen up a bit more before I pick them. We had a good crop of snow peas, they were so sweet. 
ZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zesty salads by our house Susan. Is still very hot there? 

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Always much cooler in Tasmania than the mainland. That’s one of the reasons we moved here from Queensland, the summer heat and humidity were getting too much for us. Hope you enjoyed your zesty salad Ann.
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Been looking at snowdrops and noticed daffy leaves poking through the soil, I love the Spring flowers, I'm lucky because I have a big patch of primulas that seem to flower all year round in lots of beautiful colours, all self set as well, they just keep 
getting more and more, such a pretty sight on dreary winter days and a joy in the summer.
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cleared all my daffodil tops a few weeks back. They do look spectacular when they’re in flower but look a mess afterwards, until they’ve died back. My pansies are all dying back now, I had heaps planted in wheelbarrows which we had picked up from our local tip. Once painted, they look great around the garden. 
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't you just love to rescue things like that from the tip, there never seems to be much worth saving at our local tip, although one of my sons gave the bloke £20 for a perfectly good little wood burning stove, just fits his hearth and after he'd fitted it, works like a dream. To buy one new are quite expensive.
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Every Friday we have a look around the tip. So far, we have picked up 4 cute little wheelbarrows, 3 golf buggy’s, paving stones and some little garden ornaments. It’s amazing what people throw out instead of recycling. The wheelbarrows and golf buggy’s cost $1 each. Hubby has made two great buggy’s out of the three he bought . 
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Friday seems to be a lucky day for you and hubby, good for you,it's a throw away world today isn't it,if it's broke some people just throw it out and buy new.
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good to reuse things -too much gets thrown away these days!!

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hoarding isn't good either, I would like to get rid some of my stuff because my kids don't want it. I just don't know where do go with it. Some of my things I have bringing to the consignment shop.
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I suggest you have a garage sale or yard sale I think you call them. I love going for a rummage at car boot sales, flea markets or whatever you like to call them. 
J


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Jeannie loves a car boot. Can't wait till Easter week end - that is when our car boot starts at Bude. Really love it.


K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Know what you mean Jeannie. I love watching Bargain Hunt on tv, seeing all those treasures for sale.
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Love going to rummage sales in the past, I even volunteer at a thrift store. No longer I have too much stuff now when I see a rummage sale I drive right by. 
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Must have lots of willpower Ann.
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now that I'm on my own and don't/can't drive I never get chance to go to car boot sales and the charity shops in the small town I go to don't have much worth buying maybe a blessing because I could open a shop with all the stuff in the attic,my kids will throw a wobbler when the time comes to clear it 

:sm02: :sm02: 
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh Jan, I’d love to have a rummage in your attic. I remember growing up, I’d always be up in the attic as there were so many interesting things up there. Old prams, ancient bicycles, heaps of magazines, even gas masks from the war. Dad eventually had the attic converted into a bathroom. I so missed, sneaking up there and reading the magazines. I found out a lot of things from those magazines with the dear Dorothy columns. 
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Photos in boxes galore, Christmas decs, nothing of value I'm afraid. 
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Question, not even an old gas mask in your attic ? Mum had a huge wicker basket, about the size of a coffin full of the women’s magazines. I’d love that wicker basket now, it would make a great wood box for during winter.
R


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

So,our car boot is not all brick a brac. We have lots of home growers, selling their fruit and veg. A wool lady. All new in packs. £1.20. New garden tools. Hand made garden furniture. Jams and Chutneys. Kitchen Ware stall. All manner of things. It is quite large and takes up sometimes two fields. Also up the road is a Lidl and Morrisons and a B&M. So can pick up a few bits of shopping too. Sorry that you are not able to get to a car boot Jan. You would love coming with me to mine. It's only in the summer months but we do look forward to it.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

That means I'm the odd one out, I don't remember ever going to a boot fair, I helped organise loads of jumble sales at our daughter's school many years ago!

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U can find plant stalls as well as toys,& bric abrac, my husband used to head for the woodwork tool stand, he found a lot of tools by
well named tool makers, on a nice sunny Sunday morning it's fun to take a look at all the different stuff that people sell.
V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Vanilla yogurt with granola


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Vanilla yogurt with granola


With that thought in mind, I think I will have that for breakfast along with frozen cherries! Last summer my grandchildren and I picked cherries now they are there as my fruit through the winter months. 
X, Y, Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Whelks and winkles

XYZ


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra cup of coffee

Y, Z or A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yellow custard

Z or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zipping Off for water exercises this morning!
A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Anise spice used in my treats 

B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Baking smells lovely

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Chips, egg and bacon for dinner tonight, cherry yogurt for pud.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Doing chips egg mushrooms and the rest of yesterday's veggie Haggis tonight!

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Evening meal already organised for us. Last nights cottage pie with some oven chips. Nice and easy.
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fooling around with wool, I'm making a potholder. I did a 72 chain with a skein of wool, I might run out without finishing it. It's unreal how much yarn crocheting takes compare to knitting. If you want to get rid of your stash I would recommend crocheting. I might have to complete with a different color in order to finish the potholder. This is the pattern I used https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/magic-potholder I made the potholder extra big because my plans are to felt it. I never did this before. I'm anxious to see the results.

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Great idea Ann. I like the potholder pattern you are using. What colours are you using?
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Helen,one of my dear d.i.ls, loves my crochet dish cloths , she only likes them small --6x6 inches, so I can whip one or two up for her whenever she needs.Nothing fancy just single crochet in crochet cotton.
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I use the knitted dish cloths as heat pads for pans etc. They are great for protecting bench tops.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Joan also knits mercerised cotton face/wash cloths for hubby, he doesn't like anything other. I also knit face/wash mitts for myself.

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Great idea Ann. I like the potholder pattern you are using. What colours are you using?
> H


Knit I mean crocheting the potholder in a deep green. This will be for a swap. The name I got her favorite color is green. 
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lovely fresh colour is green, anyone have a favourite colour? Mine is red.

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Mine is blue,to match my eyes( flutter flutter eyelashes) :sm16: :sm16: :sm16: 
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice looking eyes Jan because mine are also Blue. I don't have the long eyelashes to go along with the eyes like you have. To get long lashes I need to wear fake ones. :sm02: 
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh no, my eyelashes aren't long, never have been, I only wore false ones once when Ron and I went to a very posh firms dinner, and they didn't fall off into my soup :sm04: :sm04: :sm04: 
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Partly because my hubby likes a natural looking woman I wear very little make-up. My hair is down to my shoulders. I know my hubby would like it longer but that's the longest it will get for my age. I told him I'm not a young teenybooper I need to look my age of being a Grandma. 

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quit wearing make-up years ago, I did work with Max factor make-up in a big store, so had to wear some of the products.I just like lipstick in very pale pink now,always have lippy on.

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Little raver in your day maybe Jan? I don't wear full war paint now.

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Met my Ron while working in Lewis's on the Max Factor stand. :sm01: Don't think I'd call myself a raver in my younger days :sm09:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Now the weather seems to be getting colder, is it colder where you are?

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Poured with rain just after lunch time and I just got in from the market as it started, wasn't I lucky ? and yes I did visit my wool lady, just a couple of balls incase--- 
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite lovely weather here, sadly the rain has left us. I decided to start a knitting project at last. I had bought a couple of balls of alpaca wool when we were touring in the caravan last year so I’m making a pair of fingerless gloves, ready for winter. 
R


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Quite a bit nippier today, with lots of hailstones on the floor.....We had a huge bang about three o'clock in the morning - a thunderstorms right over head. Seems to have warmed up a bit now. I used to never leave the house without my mascara - never did like lipstick. Now I live in the wilds I no long wear makeup. It would be a bit out of place here. 


R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Remembering all the makeup that I used to wear, including false eyelashes in the 60’s. Now, it’s just a bit of lippie and sunscreen on my face.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sunscreen is a must if you are out in the sun. I can't tolerate too much sun with the meds I'm on, so I'm not outside for long periods of time. I make sure the grand kids have sunscreen on when they are playing outdoors. 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Too important not to wear sunscreen in Australia. Very high incidences of skin cancer here.
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Understanding Today how important it is to use sunscreen. So many people never use sunscreen during my parents day and I didn't wear sunscreen growing up. I wonder if there was such a thing as sunscreen back then. 
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very much doubt it. I remember getting sunburnt a few times when I was a teenager. Some of my friends used to use baby oil thinking it would protect them. 
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winter Sun, something that we will be getting very little of lately. Our days have been getting a little longer but cloudy out all week so far. Today we had 10 hours of daylight. 7:13am - 4:57pm
X, Y, Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra daylight for us. Sunrise 6.15 and Sunset around 9.15 pm. It’s great having the extra time outside if we want to spend time in the garden. Just have to watch the mossies and not get bitten. 
YZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Asda trip on the free Asda bus today, it's good to get out to meet the friends I've made, they're a lovely bunch and the driver always helps me off the bus with my little shopping trolly, in return I get him a little treat, choc bar or bag of sweets.He told me he lives alone, been married 3 times !! and cooks his own meals, sometimes 'spam' and chips, so I buy him a tin of spam sometimes :sm02: :sm02: 
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

You Right with fingerless mittens for the winter Sue! I even wear them indoors sometimes as I can get cold hands even when I am warm!!

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Same as you Joan, I’ve usually got cold hands, cold feet and even a cold nose. Warm heart though.
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

True I have cold feet and nose! I can even get a cold nose in bed!! Warm heart just like you.

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I seem to have lost the plot,I thought we got to letter A ?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> I seem to have lost the plot,I thought we got to letter A ?


 You are right Jan - we've lost it. We're off out to the barbers now, the minicab is coming at 10 o'c.

Take your pick with next letter!!!!

:sm09: :sm11: :sm02:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry Jan, Joan and I were having a Seniors moment..


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ABC Kitchen & Cooking Word Game. 

A lot of discussion goes on in the kitchen besides baking and cooking. Fanny has been taking such good care of us we don't need to worry about kitchen duties. 
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Baking and cooking we'll leave to Fanny, giving us more time to have fun knit/crochet and party
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Crocheting is done on my potholder. All I need is to felt it, planning on doing this now. Anxious to see the results.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Do let us know how it turned out, Well I've been very good, I made some leek & potato soup today, had a bowl this evening , very nice too.I love home made soup.
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Even during the winter months can you find fresh leek? I like making it during the summer after I buy leek from the farmers mkt. 
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Find leeks in the supermarkets here! Chopped they are good in a winter stew.

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Good Idea to check at larger stores. Usually I shop at my local grocery store and the pickings are limited. I missed my berries in the winter months (blueberries, red raspberries)
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Here we have leeks available all year round, I’ve got some growing in my veggie garden but they’re not ready to pick yet. Wish I could send you some raspberries Ann, lots here in summer.
I


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

I have only just finished all my fruit from the garden that I froze in the summer. Apples, pears, rhubarb and blackberries. Couldn't move for fruit. Not complaining, made loads of lovely crumbles, jams etc. 



J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jan found a bag of chopped leeks and diced potatoes in Asda, I added a few sticks of celery and 2 chicken cubes in about 3/4 pint water. Then zuzzed some of it leaving some liquid and some chunky bits then mixed it all together. 
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitchen smells so good when there is soup cooking. I made chicken dumpling soup the other day. Today I bought hamburger and chili beans for chili. In the winter months I always have some kind of soup there to be have. 
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Love dumplings, I haven’t made them in ages. Yes, I agree, home made soup is wonderful and generally easy and quick to prepare with so many options too.
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

MMMM Good Campbell Soup, I might add a can to give my soup a little of flavor. Mostly I start out with broth, onions, celery leaves, and carrots. I do sprinkle pepper & French Thyme in my chicken soup. 
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice soup is cauliflower cheese too. Make up the soup as normal then add some grated vintage cheese and let it melt before serving. I like adding parsley and snipped chives to serve.
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

grandmann said:


> MMMM Good Campbell Soup, I might add a can to give my soup a little of flavor. Mostly I start out with broth, onions, celery leaves, and carrots. I do sprinkle pepper & French Thyme in my chicken soup.
> N


If you see any Campbells condensed soup, add that to a chicken stew instead of a stock cube.Tried and tested by me :sm24:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now I'm off to get my hair done, just a shampoo & blow dry, my treat to myself every Thursday.
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ok, my current favourite when I have soup is Sainsburys tomato and red pepper, at 50p a can it's not worth making! 

Enjoy being pampered Jan. :sm11: 

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Paying attention to soup prices --I can make enough to fill 3 cans of soup for 50p, so 3 cans of Heinz at 80p each is a big saving to spend on wool, I find it no bother to bring a pan of vegs to a boil and simmer till tender then zuz it. But each to their own as they say, maybe I'm old fashioned :sm02: :sm02: :sm16: 
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite so Jan, plus you know what’s in homemade soup. I once opened a can of pea and ham soup, years ago when I first moved to Australia and there was a maggot in it. I was only early 20’s and didn’t complain as I didn’t want to get classed as a whinging Pom ...lol.
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Reminds me of when my aunt and her family-- 3 littlies and hubby went on a £10 ship to Oz, she always said she would never be a whinging Pom, and she wasn't, they loved it there and settled very nicely.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Soup is not my favourite lunch so I suppose that's why I didn't take to making my own! I'd rather have a few prawns, tomatoes and a stick or two of celery. I've just eaten a boiled duck egg, a slice of bread and butter and an Alpro yogurt.

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Toasted cheese sarni is one of my favourites for lunch, I had it with celery and a couple of cherry tomatoes today, haven't decided whats for dinner tonight. 
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U are right there Jan, that's also a good lunch! I always buy cherry tomatoes, I want to grow some this year!

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very lucky last summer , my neighbour had a glut of cherry toms and kept me supplied, you can't beat the taste of home grown. 
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Well I shall send you some if I get a glut, Jan. How about a bunch of sweet peas too?

.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Xtra special a bunch of sweetpeas would be Joan they smell lovely, and some toms please.
Y or Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes sweet peas do have a lovely scent, I hope they have nice long stalks. We'r are growing them from seed.

Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Aaah, lovely sweet peas. My grandad used to grow them when I was a youngster. I should look into growing some here.
Thanks for the reminder Joan.
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Be lucky with sweet peas, they have a lovely perfume!

Night night, off to the land of nod!

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Coming with you Joan, been watching a prog. about the Royals, and knitting of course. night night all, sleep well xx


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Now I'm off to get my hair done, just a shampoo & blow dry, my treat to myself every Thursday.
> O


My hubby made a appointment today to have my hair color, I have been doing this for years dying my hair closest to what it use to be. 
Sometimes I would like my hair to go natural. If my hubby wants me to continue dying my hair and this is what makes him Happy I will do it!
I guess this isn't asking much, I always say he looks more at me than I do. :sm12: :sm02:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Done for the Day, I missed chatting with Jan and Joan. May you both have a Good Night Sleep. 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Everyone has to decide what they want to do about their hair colour. I always got my grey roots coloured every 6 weeks or so until I got a hip replacement and couldn’t get to the hairdressers for a few weeks. I decided to go au natural and four or so years on I’m still salt and peppery. I rather like it and it saves me $140 by not going to the hairdresser. I’m nearly 68 and I thought my hair would be totally grey by now but it looks like it’s got a bit longer to go yet.
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Friends and family tell me my hair is a beautiful colour (blush blush) it went salt & peppery in my 60's, then gradually turned a sliver grey, have never had it coloured in my life.Experimented with sachets of wash out hair colour in my teens but nothing permanent. When I see ladies sitting with silver papers in their hair for ages then see the £/$ it costs I'll stay as I am. If that's what they prefer to grey that's fine.
It always looks good on them though and they're happy thats the main thing.
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good cash savings for staying salt and pepper, I'm waiting to go pure silvery white like most me elderly relatives but it doesn't seem to be happening! I go to the Barbers with hubby about every six to eight weeks.

H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Hair Shampoo 

I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Icing on the cake

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jelly and ice-cream
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Knead the dough!

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lashings of butter on that home made bread and a nice chunk of strong cheddar 
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mmmmm! Sliced apple and pickles too!

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nothing beats a strong cheddar, Extra Sharp for me!
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now your talking Joan, making me hungry.I'll enjoy my chicken hot pot later, wish I'd got some crusty bread to mop up the gravy.
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Only buy really tasty cheese, sharper the better.
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Perhaps Blue cheese runs a close second!

Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Part of my job when I first started was to weigh cheese. We scrap the cheese until it was the weight it was suppose to be. A lot of times the scraps went into my mouth. My favorite was New York Sharp and Baby Swiss. After being there for almost 40 years the cheese company became computerize, no more fun. 
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Perhaps Blue cheese runs a close second!
> 
> Q


Quick bite of Crumble Blue Cheese on any salad adds a lot of flavor. 
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ready here with crackers and crusty bread waiting for you gals to bring cheese :sm23: 
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Stinky Cheese how about some Limburger. If you can get pass the smell, the cheese just melts in your mouth. I do buy it occasionally. 
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tried St Agur Ann? that is so creamy and delish, I love stilton too,-- nothing to do with cheese ..but pork pie goes down well with nibbles it has to be good quality though. Oh, and for those who like, don't forget pickled onions and chutney & piccalilli.
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

United in our love of cheeses. I used to be able to buy imported cheese from the uk but haven’t seen any for a while. Yum, a proper English pork pie is a real treat and sadly, I haven’t managed to find a good comparison here.
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Variety of Pastries....I had pasties but the pork pie sounds soo much better. I guess I need to check out Jan's house for some Good English Bakery and Cooking. 
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Watching the rain come down, such a wonderful sight. Yesterday was hot here and a total fire ban across the state. Unfortunately, someone was using an angle grinder which caused sparks setting off a grass fire which then went through a pine plantation. It was about 45 minutes drive away and the smoke was everywhere surrounding our small town. Luckily, the rain has helped dampen the fire.
XYZ


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

'Xtraordinary how easily a fire starts! I hope it is still raining and the fire is completely out.


YZ


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes I agree, plenty of good heavy rain to help dampen those awful fires.
Z or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Another Day, Good Morning I hope everyone is having a good start. My hubby and I volunteer to help make pizzas for a fund raiser. I had a Big Senior moment we went to help on the wrong Sat. It's next Sat. that they need our help :sm23: 
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Better use an appointments diary Ann, hope it wasn't far away!!

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Correction made, we got home and the date we work was written on the calendar. The trouble was the calendar was the month of January. Now we should be on tract. I flipped it to Feb. 
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Did you make a start on the pizzas ? or did you notice in time. Trouble is the days go by so quickly so we don't notice we're into the next month.
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Did you make a start on the pizzas ?


The pizzas will be made on the day for pick-up, Saturday Feb 8. I just changed my desk calendar to Feb.,
January is Gone.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Excellent Pizzas, all fresh ingredients and made on the day of pick-up. We don't buy any because when we have pizza we have it when we go out. It's better than baking our own.
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

February has soon come round, at least I have no b/days this month
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grandson's Birthday on Feb. 27 and his Dad's is today. I need to call and wish him a Happy Birthday, it's to late to send a card. I'm glad I'm on the right page since I finally realize it's Feb. 
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hard to keep track of the days sometimes - they flash by so quickly!

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I just don't know where the times goes....it seems like when I get up in the morning it's time to go back to bed. We have been having gloomy days I think lack of sunshine throws off a person. 
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

January and February are when the winter really seems to drag.... Roll on Spring!!!!

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kicking Ass can't wait until Spring is here! We didn't have a nice spring for a long time its well over due. 
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lovely spring flowers on the way!! :sm11: 

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Marigolds always add a little color.
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

New month always means a pinch and a punch. Hubby and I always try and get in first (gently of course ). I usually win as I’m the one who checks the calendar. 
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh yes we do that, but then whoever pinch n punches first, the other one says, Pinch and a kick (gently) for being so quick :sm02: 
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Perhaps you always say white bunnies (or rabbits) too?

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quaint sayings, not going to tell hubby about the kick part of it though. I’ll save that in case he gets in first. I had forgotten about the white rabbits.
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> New month always means a pinch and a punch. Hubby and I always try and get in first (gently of course ). I usually win as I'm the one who checks the calendar.
> O


Repeat that a "Pinch & a Punch" I needed that this morning. Another thing I learn from you ladies across the pond. 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sunday lunch time here and it’s raining steadily, yippee. Just heard that a new Doc Martin series is starting next Saturday, love that show. Do you ladies enjoy watching it too ?
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The show use to air on Public TV on Saturday. My hubby and I both like watching Doc Martin. Looking forward to seeing more if it comes by us. 
My hubby is glued to the reruns of "A Place Called Home" that airs every day at 3pm. I might watch it with him if I don't have anything else going on. 

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Up a bit late this morning, fancied a lie in. Glad the rain is still falling Sue, you need every drop, hope it's reaching as far as the dry areas and damps everywhere down to prevent more fires.It's quite cold here, the wind is giving it the chill factor, but I'm going nowhere so not worried.
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very icy winds now, forecast is possible snow in some areas tomorrow. Tasmania’s weather is a lot different to the mainland, that’s for sure. Nice that you had a lie in Jan, it’s good to do that, especially in your winter time.
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

We've had a lie in too - Didn't wake till 8.20! 

The sun is out here at the moment but everywhere looks wet. Good luck with the rain and snow Sue!

My current Sunday television is "Call the midwives" Do you get that Ann anf=d Sue?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Winter weather suits me Sue,I enjoy the summer when it's not too hot and there's a nice breeze, but when it gets stinking hot and not a breath of air I hate it. Luckily my lounge room is lovely and cool so thats where I spend time when I can.
X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra cool weather suits me too. That’s why we love Tasmania, and there’s less population and traffic. Yes Joan, I like watching Call the Midwife too. Just started watching the new series and was delighted to see an actress who played Brenda. She abandoned her new baby in a dustbin and was played by Emma Lowndes. Her mum Suzanne and I were best mates at high school and I knew that Emma was an actress but I hadn’t actually seen her on tv. She was also in Downton Abbey, episode 5 I believe. 
YZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes I googled Emma lowndes, she's been in loads of stuff on T.V. I too watch 'Call the midwife' always a good story line without all the blinkin' sex and violence. Do you get 'Foyles War' Sue, I think you and DH would enjoy that, I'm in love with Michael Kitchen the main man :sm15: :sm16: :sm02:


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

A new series of Doc Martin. Good oh. can't wait. Sometimes it gets a bit silly, but I still like it. I love the guy in Foyles War too. Call the midwife is another of my favorites. 

B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Adding to school celebrities I was at school with Mick Jagger and later on with Diana Quick at grammar school!

B


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Blimey where about did you grow up Joan? Because I came from Twickenham and they were round about when I was growing up.


C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

boring knit said:


> Blimey where about did you grow up Joan? Because I came from Twickenham and they were round about when I was growing up.
> 
> C


Closer than you are now Jan, Dartford, Kent. I also knew Mick's dad. He was a customer at the first bank I worked at also in Dartford

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Can only add to the celebs, that I met Anthony Hopkins in the theatre restaurant, he was having a cuppa and toasted tea-cake at the next table to ours.Lovely man and very handsome.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dined on roast beef sandwiches for lunch, having chook hot-pot for dinner tonight.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eating Veggies haggis, mashed potatoes and sweetheart cabbage. Haggis is generally only available around Burns night! so we enjoy it then. 

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fame all around us eh ? Joan, was Mick a nice boy at school? My sister always had the hots for Charlie Watts, the drummer. 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Generally just an ordinary boy Sue, this was at Primary school.

H

See you tomorrow - night night! :sm11:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Haven’t watched Foyle’s Army yet. It has been on tv but I missed the beginning of the series. Joan have you got any of your old class photos from Primary School? I’ve kept all of mine but no one famous I’m afraid. 
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm off to bed now,night night all, see you tomorrow 
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jan, Joan and Jeannie all tucked up in bed. Night night ladies, sweet dreams.
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kicking around, Sue you must be up yet. We went to the annual Fireman's Brat Fry. This a fund raiser to support our volunteer fire fighters. This evening we watch the Super Bowl, glad to see the Kansas City Chiefs from Missouri won. The score was 31-20, the game got really exciting when the Chiefs punched into touchdowns right before the game ended. 
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lots of excitement in the game Ann. Sounds like you had a great time and certainly a great cause to support.
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Monday morning here, dentist this afternoon, a check up but I have lost a piece of tooth!!

The only school photos I have are a primary school choir, can't remember if Mick was on that one. The other was at a grammar school for girls, probably had Diana Quick on that. Mick was at the boys grammar school just along the road.

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice bright fresh morning girls, I've got the washer going with smalls, bedding and towels will go in the next lot. Afraid they'll have to be dried indoors-- back spare bedroom on an airer.Wash the brekky pots, feed the birds, tidy up a bit down stairs then I hear my knitting calling :sm23: 
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh those Monday morning chores, got to be done Jan. At least you won't be standing in the cold pegging out washing. The sun is shining here, always a welcome sight to brighten the day!

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pegging washing out is a waste of time these days,it is nice and sunny here and a bit windy, but I'm not risking it, could start raining soon, then have to hurry(or try to :sm02: ) to fetch it in.
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quality time spent pegging out the washing, only for it to rain. Doesn’t that give you the grumbles. At least your washing will be dried nice and quickly in the dryer.
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Right you are in saying that, too horrid out there to stand about. I'm staying in today, dinners sorted, house jobs done, so I can chat to my friends here in between knitting -- can't be bad can it l.ol
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sounds like a perfect day for you Jan, enjoy. I’m off to bed now, night night. 
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tuck up nice and cosy, sleep well,xx
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U have sweet dreams Sue!

I'm off out shortly to the dentist, Jan.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very gentle thats what I'm hoping your dentist is Joan, did you get that tooth repaired? 
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Was very gentle, had a sticky filling didn't need an injection or drilling, so all done! Just need soft for 24 hours! :sm11: 

XYZ


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You were very lucky then, no injection, thats good. Something nice and soft for tea, boiled egg and soldiers perhaps ?
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A piece of steamed haddock and mashed potatoes will go down nicely tonight. A boiled duck egg and soldiers for tomorrows lunch!!

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Bloomin' delish,haddock is my favourite fish.I have never had a duck egg Joan, I've seen them on the 'eggmans' stall in the market so maybe I'll try some next time I go.
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Caught the habit of duck eggs when I was very small. When we visited my Grandparents we would have fresh duck eggs. My brother and I had half a boiled egg each as they were too big for us littles!! :sm11: 

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dentist went really well for you, Joan that's good. The soft food diet shouldn't be too bad.
We buried our Irish friend today. He was 95, he was one sociable guy. We knew his son who had cancer, his days were coming to the end. Jerry passed away before his son and on the day of Jerry's funeral his son passed away at 2:30am. This was one sad funeral now we will be going to another one this week for the same family.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ever so sorry to hear that Ann,how sad that his son died on the day of his Dads funeral. Now, as you say, you have another funeral to attend, very sad.
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Funerals are sad occasions but this was doubly so.

G


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Going to a funeral is a very sad affair. Don't often realise how sad till you are sitting there in the chapel listening to the speakers and then off you go tears streaming down your face. I lost three good knitting pals to cancer last year. Absolutely awful.


H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Have a couple friends who conquer cancer. We are rejoicing with them! This funeral coming up this week he had Leukemia and there wasn't a cure for it. We knew he was dying but didn't expect his Dad to died. His Dad was in good health considering he was 95. 

I


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

incredible that the son died on the day of his dad's funeral. 



J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

boring knit said:


> incredible that the son died on the day of his dad's funeral.
> 
> J


Just has it happen, I think the Lord had His hand in this one. It would have been really hard on Jerry if he lived and had to go to his son's funeral. 
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just double the sadness,-- well it's well past my beddybye time, Luna cat keeps staring at me , she comes to bed with me, stays for a cuddle then shoots off somewhere,probably downstairs to play with her toys-- funny little girl. Night night see you tomorrow.x 
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitty needs her own time of mischief :sm11: 
L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Laughter in the Kitchen 

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Meow, Meow I can hear Jan and Joan's cats they want their Mother and can't find her. 
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice news for me. My son and dear daughter in law have booked flights to come and visit us this month. They are going to spend 10 days with us so I’m really looking forward to that. 
Ann, I’m sorry to hear that your dear friend has passed away, and now his son. Very sad news for you. 

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh Sue what great news, 10 days of love and laughter. Kitty made sure I was up on the ball today, good job she does otherwise I'd stay all cosy till lunch time --- not really ,I get headache if I stay in bed too long of a morning. 
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Puss keeping you in check Jan, you have to do as you are told where kitty’s concerned. I miss our Colin, he used to tap on the bedroom door every morning and if that didn’t work, he would push his little paw underneath the door and miaow pitifully.
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Question is -- how do they know the time ? 
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rumbling in their tummies probably. 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Really clever are cats and dogs, they have an internal clock!! Nickolai knows that six o'clock is time for his tea and ten o'clock is supper time.
We had a Toy poodle who had to have medication at 9 pm and she recognised the strike of the clock and came for her tablet. She was Epileptic.

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

So clever. You would have thought your little poodle would have run the other way at 9 o’clock. 
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Trying to give dogs a pill is bad enough, but try doing it with a cat l.o.l,One of the dogs we had refused tablets, so I used to chew a bit of bread or biscuit, take it out of my mouth, put the tablet in it and popped it in his mouth-- job done.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U would think she would run the other way except she had her pills in a tiny piece of Dairylea cheese! Her name was Bliss and she lived to be 16, I still miss her!

V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Victory was always done when I took a little liver sausage an put the pill in it for our Golden Lab. He would take it without knowing there was a pill. 
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Where there's a will there's a way!! :sm11: 

Cats are not so obliging.

XYZ


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

We used to have lots of battles, trying to give medication to Colin, he always won as cats always do. Even the vet dreaded trying to medicate him. Apart from that, he was a sweet and loveable cat and we do miss him.
XYZ


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra bandaids and bandages ready for afterwards. Hubby got dreadfully scratched, all up the chest area after trying to hang on to Colin while I was attempting to give him a tiny tablet.
YZ


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

An extra dozen hands needed with cats, we're glad our vet does a 6 monthly flea treatment by injection!

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bad to say, how cute and cuddy cats are I was never be able to have one. My allergies start acting up when I'm around them. 
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cats and dogs they are all lovable in their own way!

time for bed - it's been a long day!

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dogs I can handle especially the ones I know. I'm always eerie around dogs that I don't know. 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ever wary around dogs I don’t know. I always ask their owner if it’s ok to Pat the dog.
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fast Chance, if I ever get another dog not because I didn't love the golden lab we had. I won't be able to walk the new one as much as I walked Midnight. 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Guess we don’t really need to have a dog of our own as our neighbours dog visits us every day. We don’t mind as she’s a lovely border collie and is very well behaved.
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Had a border collie, Jed, he was the most intelligent lovely boy you could wish for. He didn't care too much for other dogs, but we taught him to walk near sheep and he didn't bat an eye, it's as if they were not even there, but I bet if he was a working sheepdog he'd
know his job, :sm02: 
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I also had a border collie named Jack. He was a lovely gentle boy and used to sit with the chickens and guinea pigs and keep an eye on them. He was nearly 14 when he had to be euthanised due to major heart and breathing problems. We were devastated and haven’t owned a dog since as it was too heartbreaking to lose him. They are part of the family and he gave us so much joy and affection and loyalty over those 14 years.
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jed was the same, couldn't have another dog due to hubbys health, but I think even if we could have had another, it would 've been hard to find another like him.
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keeping dogs is a big responsibility, we've had four poodles and one bichon cross. We used to have cats before that, two moggies and two Russian blues. We had to give up dogs so now have Nickolai who is a house-cat.

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lucky that you have your Nickolai to keep you and your hubby company. I'm sure she or he does a good job doing that. 
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My cat Luna is a house cat, far too much traffic in the village to risk her going out.She's a Birman breed by the way.
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nikolai is a house-cat too. He is a Russian blue cross, his Mum is a pedigree RB who escaped and came home pregnant with five black and white kittens! He is just like a RB in the wrong coat!!!

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh I bet he's lovely, doesn't matter who his Daddy was, Luna's parents are show cats but she was sold 1/2 price because her markings are ''wrong'' but who caes 'eh, they are our little mates. 
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Oh I bet he's lovely, doesn't matter who his Daddy was, Luna's parents are show cats but she was sold 1/2 price because her markings are ''wrong'' but who caes 'eh, they are our little mates.
> P


He should be blue, but he is lovely anyway!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'll get my grandaughter Laura to send a pic. of Luna next time she visits. Nickolai is lovely.
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pretty cat, Joan and he seems so alert. I might not have any pets. I do like my plants. I put one on KP today by a request of one of my KP friends. I almost forgot to say Jan your cat as your avatar is a beauty. 
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> I'll get my grandaughter Laura to send a pic. of Luna next time she visits. Nickolai is lovely.
> J


Just what letter are we on, I guess doesn't make much of a difference. 
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kitty in my avatar is Boris, a rescue cat, I had him for 5 years then he died 
with kidney failure, very sad day. I keep him on there so I see him every day.
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lovely boy is Boris, he had a sweet face. You never forget do you!

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Making of a sweater. I need to post the site of Jeannie's sweater. Didn't she do a lovey job!
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-649485-1.html#14765948 
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now that is what I call beautiful, love the colours, thanks Ann, I would've missed it had you not just shown it. Well done Jeannie.
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Over and Above, I think Jeannie does beautiful knitting. I saw other projects she knitted and I thought I had to post this last one of hers. 
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Perfect sweater, well done Jeannie. I’ve got a pair of fingerless gloves on the go. Finally got back into knitting again.
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quietly popped into the kitchen, Fannys making a roast dinner, nut loaf for Joan, and some scones, if I remember there's a jar of her home made strawberry jam in the pantry,We are in for a treat girls

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Right O, I'll be there Jan!

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Scones will tempt Jeannie and she will tell us whether to put cream on first or jam, Cornish people do it different to 'Devoners' don't they. :sm02: It's a grand morning here , sunny but very cold, had a frost overnight all the ground was frosty when I got up.
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tempting scones from Fanny’s kitchen. I don’t care what goes on first, jam or cream suits me.
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Understand Devon/Cornwall ideas but I prefer my scone sliced through the middle and jam before cream on both halves!

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very sensible Joan, thats the way I like them, my son & d/inlaw are in Cornwall at the moment with their 2 dogs,I think they will bring scones back with them on Saturday and I've asked nicely for some fudge. :sm02: 
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Well if you have plenty of fudge I hope you will share some!! 

XYZ


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes of course I'll share my fudge, it's all hand made at the shop we buy it from-- I say 'we' because when I've been on holiday there with them I visit the shop, it's in Padstow where we hire a holiday cottage.
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Appetite's ready for fudge!

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Be patient Joan, they don't get home till Saturday :sm02: :sm02: 
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Can wait Jan, got a box of Bendicks bitter mints from Christmas to eat. Would you like to share? :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Do bring your Bendicks Joan and we can make piggies of ourselves together and if the others want to share they are welcome.. It's going to be a cold one tonight, I' ve put a throw on the foot of my bed in case I wake up cold 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Excited to be sharing chocolate and fudge, and maybe scones. I love Cornwall, had three holidays there before I emigrated. The only problem at the time was the distance from Manchester but it’s probably a lot quicker now with all the new motorways.
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fudge with Ice Cream, MMMMM Whatever way you serve Fudge I will be willing to try it. 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Good suggestion Ann. I fancy some ice cream now as it’s pretty warm here today.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Have a good feed girls - it won't go to our waistline!!!

I

Hard frost here this morning Jan.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jolly good frost here as well, I thought there would be, and I'm glad I put that extra throw on my bed last night.
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

keeping warm is the aim of the game at moment. Hope the cold kills off the bugs!

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Laying Low trying to stay away from large crowds. As much as I love kids it seems like they carry a lot of germs. I have been avoiding them including my grandchildren. :sm13: 
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My eldest son has been poorly with a very bad cold all week , he's kept his distance to avoid giving it to me. He usually visits me once a week for a cuppa and to see if I need anything.I rang him today and he said if he's better he'll see me next week. It's the only way to stop it spreading isn't it, luckily his wife (my dil)_ has escaped it so far. 
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice of your son for being so thoughtful! When we get older it's harder for us to shed the virus and it seems that if we catch something we are sick longer than most. 
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh I agree Ann,even a cold is hard to shake off as we get older. I always have my flu jab in October and I'm sure it helps to ward off any kind of cold virus including flu of course,some people don't bother having the jab, but that is their choice. 
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Poor people stuck on cruise ships because of the Coronavirus. Isolated in their cabins for two weeks, would make you go stir crazy especially if you are on the lower deck and have no access to fresh air.
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite true,it's hard to imagine how those poor people are coping,just makes you wonder when all this will end, also how many people with it are not accounted for.
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Real problem that’s for sure. I’ve just watched Doc. Marten on tv, so glad it’s back back on again.
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Second series I didn't think as good, he's a good actor isn't he, and he's quite pleasant in real life. 
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

The best film he ever made in our opinion was "Goodnight Mr Chips" where he aged from a young man to a very old man! We have it on dvd.

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U and I both Joan, brilliant film,-- I got a bit teary towards the end
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very likely, we watched it again last week when there was nothing any goodon the television, it doesn't matter that we'e seen it before!

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

When you like a film it's no hardship to watch it over again, I could watch Dr. Zhivago over and over, I love the music also like Omar Sharif, and the story of course.Rons best film was Zulu. We often watched it on dvd when nothing worth watching on TV.
X y or z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A favourite of ours at Christmas time is Scrooge with Alistair Sim also the newer musical version.

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bookshelf was clean yesterday. I kept most of my DVDs but I'm giving most of the books to the thrift store. I'm only keeping a few. For less clutter it is easier getting the books from the library. 
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Can't see to read regular books now so I have an eReader so I can enlarge the text. I have about 400 books on one little gadget! I read a lot.

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Did notice that Martin Clunes looks a lot older in the new series of Doc. Martin. Not sure what number of the series it is, Mrs. Tishell has a date with a book club member and they visit a lighthouse. Martins wife never seems to age, she always looks lovely.
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Every thing about the show I gather is funny as before? Their little boy must have grown...looking forward to seeing the new series. 
F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Fun Foods For The Fiesta 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Every thing about the show I gather is funny as before? Their little boy must have grown...looking forward to seeing the new series.
> F


Great show as usual Ann and yes, little Henry has certainly grown. He's still a cutie
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Henry is his name, it has been awhile since I saw Doc Martin. 
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I’ve just sent you a pm Ann.
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just sent you one back....
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keep checking. No sign of your PM reply yet. Very strange.
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Letting us know if you have a private message you will have a yellow highlight on top of page. Am I the only one you can't get a pm from or can't you get a pm from anyone?
At least you know you can send out a pm. 
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Morning will come and I guess you won't be getting a private message from me. Jan & Joan try sending Susan a pm to see if it works. I will like to read my murder mystery before I turn into for the night it's getting interesting, Dark Ambitions by Irene Hannon. Good Bye for now. 
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Night night Ann. The last PM I received was on the 23rd Jan from Bonnie, she was using her friends KP account.
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

On the job now, going to send emails, 
Jan

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

P.M on it's way Sue xx
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quick response from Jan. Thanks Jan, received your PM.
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Receiving a private message from Susan is a real glitch, don't understand why and don't know to fix
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry they aren’t getting through Ann. Will have to rely on emails,
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Sorry they aren't getting through Ann. Will have to rely on emails,
> T


Testing and testing proves that right. We do know the e-mails will work :sm24: 
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Unsettling weather in the UK, what’s your weather doing Ann ? Rain and windy here.
V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Vichyssoise 

We had cooler weather and now getting back into the ‘80’s!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Watercress soup.

Good to hear Sandj, more bearable for everyone.

XYZ


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes good to hear Sandj, nice to hear from you, this kitchen game is causing lots of fun 
Jan xx


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra baking today. Date scones, blueberry muffins and Nigella Lawson’s carrot, ginger and walnut cake. This turned out really nice, quite light and a lovely cream cheese topping. Who’s coming for some cake ?
YZA


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Yes I'd love some nice cake. I am still alive here in the wilds of Devon. I lost internet and phone for a few days, but actually the storm was less violent here that we thought we were going to get. So all ok. Haven't had cake or bread for 4 weeks , still no weight loss. The gallstone and hiatus hernia guy said that a low fat diet will cause some weight gain. Who new? So back on the bacon. Woohoo. Got to take it in moderation because of the gall stones but otherwise I'm trying to be good with the carbs. Life is grim. You know how I love to bake and make nice pies. Chin up - spring is on the horizon. I;m sure a large serving of your luscious cake won't hurt for once, so count me in.


A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Am desperate for cake so wait for me cos I'm coming over, I made an Ecclefechan tart yesterday, I'm going to put some of it in a contaner to give to my son when he visits tomorrow otherwise I'll be tempted to eat it all.
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Baked goods are always tempting, I should turn them down but one piece with my coffee this morning sounds good. 
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Could I have a slice too please, Sue?

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dreadful weather we're having, -- glad to see you in the 'kitchen' Joan. 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Extraordinary weather - we're staying indoors, it's the safest and warmest place till it clears! It's good to be back in the 'kitchen' Jan. :sm11: 

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Fireside knitting with a cuppa and slice of ecclefhekan tart. Naughty but nice. 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good way to go Jan. Off to get dinner now - we're having fish pie, nice and warming!

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Having hot pot for my dinner tonight, good old fashioned grub :sm02: 
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I agree, if it fills you up and keeps you warm it can't be bad. 

We have a thunderstorm raging at the moment and it's coming down in stair rods!!

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Joan the weathers going from bad to worse isn't it, I couldn't believe when I looked out and it was sleeting 
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kettle's on for a nice hot drink - the wind is blowing again here, I can hear the roar.

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Long johns and thermal undies at the ready in case I venture out :sm02: 
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mind how you go Jan if you do go out! 

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nothing better than a hot drink or dish when it's nasty out. I just got back from a funeral. We had the funeral meal at a nearby banquet hall. The worst meal I ever had. The broasted chicken was dry out and almost burnt. The stuffing had way too much pepper on it. The coleslaw was nothing but shredded cabbage and vinegar, it needed a little sugar maybe to make a sweet & sour but Not just Vinegar. It was the Worst and I mean the Worst meal I ever had. The only thing that was good were the desserts that were brought in from the ones who attend the funeral. 

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Often the way Ann,some of these catering people cash in on a sad situation, some of the funeral wakes I've attended have had a buffet which I think is more sensible than a sit down meal.---
Hot choc for me at bedtime tonight, it's very windy out there. brrrr
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Poor ladies having such terrible weather and poor Ann having such terrible food. Never mind, there’s still plenty of cake for when you all get here. One little slice won’t hurt you Jeannie.
Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Quarter For A Sandwich Those were the days! ????

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Remember how many sweets you could get for sixpence.
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Remember how many sweets you could get for sixpence.
> S


Soda Shop For Penny Candy And Sundaes


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Times have changed now. $2 for a small bar of chocolate. 
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U can't buy much these days in groceries
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Value for money has gone out the window.
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Winkle picker shoes and bee hive hair do's-- can you remember ?
X Y Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, I remember the teddy boys too.
ZA


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A long time ago now, but we can still remember! How about starched petticoats rinsed in sugar water?


S

PS I sent you a PM yesterday Monday morning Sue!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Stilettos and knee high boots,I quite liked the fashion in those days.
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Stilettos and knee high boots,I quite liked the fashion in those days.
> T


Then we really looked and felt feminine! Mini-skirts were my favourite. (I only weighed 7 and a half stone then)

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U was a slick little chick Joan :sm01: I've always been a big--ish girl/lady, I weighed about 9 stone in those days.Sadly the pounds have crept up, but as long as I'm healthy-- not really worried.
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very true pounds have mounted up over the years, as long s we're happy who cares!

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

We eat things that are not really healthy in moderation-- but I say a little of what you fancy does you good.I like veg & fruit as well as my cakes and naughty things and as you say as long as we're happy.
zyz


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> U was a slick little chick Joan :sm01: I've always been a big--ish girl/lady, I weighed about 9 stone in those days.Sadly the pounds have crept up, but as long as I'm healthy-- not really worried.
> V


Jan I weighted what you did when I got married. I was 27 years old and my hubby was 30. We both played the field until we met each other and been true ever since after we decided on getting marry. 
He was my True Valentine.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, I was a lot skinnier then too. Mini skirts and hot pants were my favourite clothes, also bell bottom pants. Do you remember the hot knickers, I think they were called. Worn under a skirt and showing below the hem. They came in all colours and patterns. Kept our bums warm too. Lol
ZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zipping through the years, often times there is a repeat in fashions. I don't remember the knickers worn under a skirt. 
A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ah! those were the days :sm02: Swinging sixties and all that. I was never a flower power person, all that sex and drugs and rock n roll didn't appeal to me-- I was married then anyway :sm02: :sm02: and got 3 children :sm02: 
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Best music in the 60’s though. Are you going to SAN Fransisco, one of my favourites at the time.
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> A long time ago now, but we can still remember! How about starched petticoats rinsed in sugar water?
> 
> S
> 
> PS I sent you a PM yesterday Monday morning Sue!


Hi Joan, I didn't get your PM, don't know what's going on.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Best music in the 60's though. Are you going to SAN Fransisco, one of my favourites at the time.
> C


Colorful City, I was there in the late 60's around the time the song was written 67. Wonderful Memories. 
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Did you wear flowers in your hair, like the song mentions ?
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Era of the sixties was good - we married in '65 when I was 21. I'd forgotten hot pants, I wore those and tailored trouser suits that I made

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Freezing cold waiting for the free Asda bus, but soon warmed up in the store. Bought the soon to be great grandie(due July) a few little outfits in the sale, just baby grows and bibs all 1/2 price.I chose neutral colours because we don't know what sort it'll be yet.The groceries there are much cheaper than my Co-op
and fresh veg is equally as good.But I must say I'm glad of the Co-op if I run out of anything and I can see the store from my window so I'm lucky especially when the weathers horrid and snowy.
G


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Good oh, I'm off out to Asda tomorrow, must get a few bargains for my new grand whatever due in October. Fingers Crossed

H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Having a quiet day, I've done the washing some has gone in the tumbler and i've a got a little bit dried outside! Now to knit some more of my socks.

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I hope you find some baby bargains in Asda Jeannie,--- I have never attempted to knit socks Joan, I don't think I have the patience when it come to turning the heel.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jan I really enjoy knitting socks - I've lost count of how many I have made - 40 or 50 pairs at least. They are so comfortable.


K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Knit then for hubby too ?At the moment I'm knitting a scarf with some heavy weight yarn some-one gave me, I think it could be aran. It's for a lady I've made friends with on the Asda bus, she admired mine so I'm going to surprise her next week. She has bad arthritis in her hands so her knitting days are over 
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Jan I really enjoy knitting socks - I've lost count of how many I have made - 40 or 50 pairs at least. They are so comfortable.
> 
> K


Last time I knitted socks I knitted two socks at a time. It worked out better for me that way. I remember the first time I knitted socks I knitted one sock at a time. It took me almost year to get a pair. I knit my socks with a size two needle with sock yarn and they seem at times too heavy for our shoes. My hubby doesn't wear the wool socks I made him and I wear my knitted socks like bedroom slippers. They do keep your feet warm. I don't knit socks any more but I'm glad I learned. 
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Made some bed socks a few years back. Made a few boo boos on the first one but the second one was a bit better. I get confused with the picking up stitches bit. What methods do you use to knit socks ? Can’t get my head or my fingers around dpns.
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nitting with two cable needles, actually it was quite easy. It was almost nitting straight. The only thing you had to remember which needle to pick up. 
https://verypink.com/2011/03/11/2-socks-at-a-time-on-2-circulars/ I learn this method from the LYS, the lady who owned it was soo very nice but unfortunately she had to close the shop. 
The rent went up for her and couldn't pay what they wanted. She didn't charge me anything for working with me in making those socks. She was a very generous person and too good to her customers. It was too bad she had to give up her shop but I believe she found a greater love and that was living next to her grandchildren.

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ok Ann thanks. I’ve got a selection of needles, dpns, circulars and some special sock knitting ones that I can’t remember the name of. I bought them ages ago and will have to try and find them.

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Patient with knitting with two circulars. Check out other U-tubes. Like I said this method is easy on the hands it's remembering what needle to pick up. 

The Lions Club that my hubby belongs to is having the Valentine's Night Dinner tonight, I need to get ready to go. See you much later. Ann
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Question is what suits you, Sue! I've always knitted top down socks with four dpns - three with stitches on and one to knit with. I find it very therapeutic and I like to wear the result.

No Jan I don't knit them for hubby he prefers the very fine cotton ones!

Have a good time Ann

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Repeat of the second sock if you can knit one at a time. For myself I hate doing things twice. So, knitting two items at the same time, really helped me. 

Our Valentine dinner was a small group only 14 people showed half of them were out with the flu. I sure hope we don't catch it. 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Second sock is not a problem Ann, I'm a Gemini and love anything in twos. As a child I loved having twin dolls!!

Hope you keep clear of the 'flu.

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Second sock is not a problem Ann, I'm a Gemini and love anything in twos. As a child I loved having twin dolls!!
> 
> Hope you keep clear of the 'flu.
> 
> T


 :sm09: :sm09: Twins that's right that's the sign of the Gemini

U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U are right there Ann, I hoped I might have had twins as there were twins on hubby's side of the family but it didn't happen.

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very pleased to hear we are both gemini Joan, we seem to have a lot in common, I've got twin boys but not a sign of any on Rons or my side.They were a BIG surprise, -- no scans back then !
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

With both Jan & Joan are Twins, Wow no wonder the Game room is full of excitement! My brother had a boy and girl twins and have any idea where that could have come from. Maybe my Mother's side of the family she had twin cousins. I mean Identical Twins. Her Aunt dressed both of them alike. They did everything together. Neither one got married and now since both of them are up in age I was told they are in an Assistance Living. They share the same room, when one is sick the other one will be. There isn't a single thing different about them. Almost the same person.

X, Y, Z or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You find it very hard to tell my twins apart, they are identical, only difference being one is left handed.
They, and my older son have their own business so they work and see each other every day.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

A Mother can always tell their young ones. Your twins must fool a lot of people :sm02:
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Believe me Ann, I can't always tell mine apart, they are what is known as 'mirror twins', even their voices are the same, very hard to tell when they phone me :sm02: 
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Can’t imagine what it must have been like, the shock of giving birth to twins when you were just expecting one. Did Ron faint ? Lol
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Don't know who is who, I can imagine the tricks that they played on you, Jan. 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Entertaining that’s for sure. What was that movie called with Hayley Mills as a twin ? Was it Parent Trap ? Very funny movie.
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Funny Movie called "Parent Trap" there were two versions one was made with Maureen O'Hara, Hayley Mills and Brian Keith. They had a remake of the movie in 1998. I liked the first movie. 
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got my shopping done today incase storm Dennis arrives tomorrow (Saturday), it was a lovely sunny morning so I made a good decision. 
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Had an appointment at Doctors this morning - low sodium again. Have shopping being delivered tomorrow so we shall be able to stay in if we get the storm!!

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I hope we don't get the storm, and if it does reach people in the north I hope it won't affect them too much. These storms cause so much damage.
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just hope everyone stays safe and Dennis fizzles out.
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kindness and Love go out to my friends for Valentine's Weekend. 
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lovely greeting from you Ann, so we'll send one right back to you.
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

May we have Warm Winter Wishes staying near the fire. We don't have a fireplace but on this cold winter day there is no place like home. 
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice greetings from you Ann, hope you’re having a wonderful weekend. 
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Over the top, the rock n' roll band we heard on New Year's Eve will be back for Valentine's weekend. We are planning on going. 
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Party time. Don’t forget your blue suede shoes. 
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quick to get a bar stool so I can enjoy the entertainment :sm02: 
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Remember not to drink too many gin & tonics. Don’t want you tripping over on the dance floor.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Single drink is all I allow myself, I'm usually the one who drives home. I'm looking forward to the music which I can get high on. 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Top marks to you Ann. Have a great evening.
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U had a great time I can bet, I'm the same as you Ann, don't need booze to enjoy myself. James wasn't there by any chance was he :sm04: :sm15: :sm02: 
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very good wishes to all! ????

The wind is blowing well here, hope it doesn't get any worse. I thought this storm was to be further north!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Xtra windy here too, Dennis has arrived with a vengeance, glad I went shopping yesterday, today will be spent indoors, baking this morning, knitting after lunch.

Y or Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You should all try and avoid that nasty Dennis and stay indoors instead. What treats are you baking Jan ?
ZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Am making ecclefhecan tart for my grandson and his wife, and one for myself-- to share with any visitors, and an apple crumble to take to chinese night with son & family, I'll have cuddles with my great grandson,Oliver-- he's nearly 4 mnths now and smiles a lot(not windy smiles ) :sm02: 
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Best of fun with your family Jan.

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Chinese cancelled, trying Turkish for a change, will let you know what I think.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't know if I've ever had Turkish, don't they serve rice as main ingredient? Maybe I've got that wrong....... Enjoy. :sm11: 

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

EEE lass, I think they serve varied kebabs , I've looked at the menu on line, looks very appetising, you can choose rice or chips as a side.It comes with little bowls of salad too.
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> EEE lass, I think they serve varied kebabs , I've looked at the menu on line, looks very appetising, you can choose rice or chips as a side.It comes with little bowls of salad too.
> F


https://www.mezemangal.co.uk/takeaway-menu/


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fine I'll have - Aubergine, potatoes, green peppers covered in white cheese

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

First Choice Jan, looking at the menu I think I would have a hard time deciding. Let us know what you have. 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good selection - what did you choose Jan? Hope you enjoyed it.

H


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Happy Days when you can eat out. Turkish sounds great. Right up my street. Enjoy jan.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I had Turkish food I believe but don't remember what I had at the time. There isn't a place near us that I know of that specialize in Turkish Food. 
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just found the Dog, thanks to Joan, among the Polar Bears!
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep going Ann, I didn't try with raccoon that looked too much like hard work!

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Let you know that answer because I found all them but I couldn't find that dog and until I got your help. 
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Maybe that will help Ann. 

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Liked it,, made a change from chinese. 
I had spicy minced lamb kebab and salad, very tasty
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Maybe that will help Ann.
> 
> N


I hope you don't mean the New Racoon Game.....oh my I'm completely lost with that one. 
The old one I found it.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Liked it,, made a change from chinese.
> I had spicy minced lamb kebab and salad, very tasty
> M


Mutton is there a difference compare to lamb. I had to look it up.
https://www.foodsforbetterhealth.com/lamb-vs-mutton-35919


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Not very nice to eat the lamb seems cruel, but it is more tender than mutton. Lamb is a very expensive joint of meat here, I never buy it. I can understand Joan being vegetarian.
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh I’ve never liked Lamb, even the smell of it cooking makes me feel sickly. Pork and chicken are my favourite meats but I have cut down on those. Glad you enjoyed your Turkish meal Jan. Did you give Oliver lots of cuddles?
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Peanut Butter on Toast with a slice of banana was my Supper. 
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Question for Ann. Did you have a good night at the Valentines dance ?
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Romance was in the air Sue, of course she enjoyed her Valentines dance :sm02: :sm02: 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sore feet today maybe. 
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I hope you don't mean the New Racoon Game.....oh my I'm completely lost with that one.
> The old one I found it.


If you want the answer PM me Ann!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tell me more Joan, what am I missing?
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Tell me more Joan, what am I missing?
> U


U look for a PM Sue,

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very horrid out today, Dennis is blowing hard and it's raining, best place is indoors. 
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wicked weather for you. Stay indoors and eat some yummy cake.
XYZ


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes I'm going to, and I have some fudge my kids brought back for me from their holiday last week in Cornwall, I've been very good and rationed myself to two chunks a day. It's hand made fudge from a specialist shop who make their own.
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

You have the same weather as us Jan. The shed window went last night, we've already lost glass from the greenhouse but glad it's nothing worse.

ZA


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Awful for you Joan, is everything safe in the shed or haven’t you been game to check. Probably best if you don’t go outside. Stay in and eat cake and maybe fudge like lucky Jan is. Ooh you can’t beat a bit of Cornish fudge.
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Been very lucky here with me, no fence damage, all my shrubs in tubs are still upright
so hopefully all will stay ok.
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Chilly and raining here today - roll on spring I can't wait!! :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't mind the cold frosty weather.. keeps germs away, it's this rough wind that I don't like.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Don't mind the cold frosty weather.. keeps germs away, it's this rough wind that I don't like.
> E


End to the wind would be good! It wasn't frosty today just windy and damp, it gets to my Arthritis!!

:sm15: :sm03:

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Question for Ann. Did you have a good night at the Valentines dance ?
> R


I'm leaving at this time. It's from 3-7pm today, Sunday.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Guess I thought it was on Saturday evening. Have a great time.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Have some sunshine today - hope the weather has decided to improve! :sm11:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I hope so too. Stay safe Joan.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Just been out and ordered a new car - hubby is happy - I'm happy because it will be bright red! :sm11:

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Just been out and ordered a new car - hubby is happy - I'm happy because it will be bright red! :sm11:
> 
> K


Kind of Car?
We bought a new 2020 Ford Edge, since our last two SUV were Red we decided to go Green. This SUV is a deep Teal that changes colors on how the sun hits it. 
I liked our red SUV it was easy to spot in the parking lot. This one I walk right pass looking for it. :sm02:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lovely, so pleased for you.What make is it ?
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Make is Toyota Yaris Hybrid, we traded in our Toyota RAV4 as we no longer tow a caravan.

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice car Joan, nice and easy to find as long as the change of colour doesn't confuse you :sm02: :sm02: 
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh it won't confuse us the current car is black like every other car these days. We usually have red it's my favourite colour and happily hubby likes it too!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pleased for you Joan. There’s nothing as nice as that new car smell. 
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quite comfortable, Joan does your Toyota have all the bells and whistles? One of the features I like are the safety features, no more dimming of the lights it's done automatic. If a another vehicle is by you that you might hit the car gives you a Warning. 
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quite comfortable, Joan does your Toyota have all the bells and whistles? One of the features I like are the safety features, no more dimming of the lights it's done automatic. If a another vehicle is by you that you might hit the car gives you a Warning. 
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quite comfortable, Joan does your Toyota have all the bells and whistles? One of the features I like are the safety features, no more dimming of the lights it's done automatic. If a another vehicle is by you that you might hit the car gives you a Warning. 
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I got too many messages just overlook the next letter is R


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Rather have a black car myself - doesn't show the mud. Where we live is all muck and slosh - especially at the moment with constant rain and wind.


S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sounds bleak Jeannie. Hope the weather improves soon. My last car was a black Mitsubishi Lancer, I loved that little car but hubby was always complaining that it showed the dust so easily. Of course, being in Australia and very dry conditions it did look very dusty. Hubby used to wash and polish it for me plus washing his own vehicle but he always really enjoyed the chore despite complaining.
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The music yesterday was very instrumental, jamming of the harmonicas, and two drum rolls by two different people. We didn't dance but we enjoy ourselves by listening to the music and visiting in between. The group was call Dave Steffen Band, he is a Veteran in his music. They played a lot of tunes that ran into each other. The only songs that was recognizable that they played were a couple of Country, "Ring of Fire", "Sunday Mornin'Comin'Down" There wasn't much dancing music. New Year's Eve there playing was mostly dancing music. The band was a three piece group two guitars and a set of drums. Could they play!!!!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow,just listened , you are right Ann they certainly know their stuff.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra Sleep? I wonder where Joan is and No show of Susan last night or today?
Y, Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You’re right Ann, I have been a no show but here I am, bright eyed and bushy tailed, ready for my breakfast. I was busy yesterday doing my magazine crosswords. I have to get them posted today to try and win a prize. I haven’t won anything in ages. 
ZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zipping through the crosswords I hope you Win Susan. What are the prizes? 
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A selection from car, holiday, appliances, beauty, money etc.
I’ve been doing these crosswords in That’s Life magazine for years but have never won a major prize. The most expensive was a Scanpan brand wok and steamer worth around $250.
It’s good to keep the brain active, I hate the sudoku games though.

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Brain Games helps keeps us going, I agree I never caught on to Sudoku. I play word search in our local paper when they give out prizes. 
A friend of mine won last Christmas. She won Chamber Bucks which means instead of real cash she got cash to spend at our nearby merchants. 
I won Chamber Bucks worth $25 from a reading program last summer my hubby and I ate at one of our restaurants with it. I never played for Big Items like you get,
the competition must be very fierce. I didn't know I was playing games with a regular Pro :sm24: 

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Can you buy similar magazines in the USA to what we get ? I know they are popular in the uk too. What I like about That’s Life is that the stories are from the general public and not movie stars or the Royal Family. I only read those types of gossip mags if I’m at the hairdresser and there’s nothing else to read.
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Didn't see it but I wasn't looking for it. I will have to look. You might be introducing me to something new again. I'm so glad you told me about the coconut oil shampoo and conditioner. 
I use it all the time gives my hair such luster after using the chlorine pool. 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Especially nice shampoo isn’t it ? I’m glad you are seeing the benefits of it.
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fun to do puzzles Sue, I won £50 in a Lux competition when I was 13 that was a lot money then, I only earned £5.50 a week when I started work at 16! I used to do a lot of puzzles including Sudoku. Can only see large print now.

Yes the car will have all the whistles and bells, Ann, it's also a Hybrid part petrol and part electric.

Hope your weather has improved Jan and Jeannie, the wind was fierce again yesterday!

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got 2 nice baby grows for my new great grand while I was in Asda, I'm making a gift box so when I see anything that I think grand-daughter will like for her baby I buy it, she told me what colours she prefers.She'll find out what sort it is tomorrow after her 3rd scan and said she wants to know, I don't know whether I want to know or not. 
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hope the new arrival will be what your granddaughter is hoping for!

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't think she minds as long as it's healthy,I think she wants to know boy or girl so she can buy suitable stuff for it, although she likes pale grey with lemon or grey with pink/ blue depending. My son and d.i.l have bought the pram/ car seat and all the trappings that go with it. 
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jan, I wanted a girl and as I didn't see her till the day after she was born I checked under her nappy to make sure she was a girl!!! :sm06: 

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kind of what I did when my first GD was born. I inherit my grandma's wide feet. When my GD was born I checked to see what kind of feet she had. Cute little feet and it looked like they weren't wide. Now she is nine and she wears a med size shoe. It is fun shopping for shoes & boots for her because she can wear almost any kind. Sad to say I was limited. 
L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Leafy Greens 

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

My kind of a diet I try to get in my Leafy Greens. 
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nuts as well. I love macadamia nuts.
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

O I love honey coated salted cashews, but I pace myself :sm01: 
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Probably hard to choose, currently I like adding walnuts to porage or muesli also like pecan slices. 

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite right too Joan, very hard to choose, I like all nuts ,except perhaps almonds, although I do like ground almonds in baking.
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Right you are Jan, I used to like plain chocolate brazils that used to be around at Christmas, haven't seen them for a while!! 

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sweet counter in Woollies when I was a youngster, that's where I worked, oh the temptation of those big chocolate brazils!!! Instant dismissal if you were caught pinching any sort of sweets :sm02: So I resisted. 
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

The new great grand is a boy. 
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U will have another little boy to love, are there many girls in your family?

V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> The new great grand is a boy.
> U


Visit the little one yet, Jan? Do you do pictures on KP, some don't because of privacy issues. I don't like showing pictures of my family on KP myself. 
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

We are still at the 'bump' stage Ann, he's not due till July.No I don't think I'll be able to send you photos.
x y z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> We are still at the 'bump' stage Ann, he's not due till July.No I don't think I'll be able to send you photos.
> x y z


 :sm09: X-tra time to wait, let your GGbaby Boy be a Healthy One!
Y, Z or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes plenty of time to knit some cardigans ans another blanket.
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A summer baby, that will be great. No having to get up for night feeds on a cold winters night. My sons are both July babies but of course that’s winter time here.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Baby born in July, he might be born on my Birthday which is the 31. 
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Can’t wait for tomorrow, have my youngest son and his wife visiting for 10 days.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

(Our) daughter will be up for the weekend today if the storm has subsided enough! Lovely to have their company again for a while.

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Extra special good wishes for safe journeys for your families. Have a lovely time with them
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Final decision will be with our daughter, there's no point in her driving for three and a half hours in rough weather and of she'll have to drive back again!! How is your weather now!

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good thinking on your daughters decision, rough weather is no fun when travelling, especially if you are on your own. Very cold strong winds here, but no rain so far.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hope the weather soon gets back to something a bit more seasonal! A lot of people have suffered and are still suffering with the floods. We have had very little frost so far. 

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I hope Susan and Joan will have a good visit with their kids. It's always important to stay in touch as much as we can. 
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just had a message from my son, they are waiting to board their flight. It’s approximately two hours 20 minutes flight then they will pick up their hire car. It’s about an hour’s drive to here. Can’t wait to see them.
Hope your daughter has a safe trip Joan if she decides that the weather is ok to drive in.
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I hope Susan and Joan will have a good visit with their kids. It's always important to stay in touch as much as we can.
> J


Thanks Ann.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitchen will be busy making everyone's favorite dishes for their kids. 
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely roast beef, Yorkshire pudding on the menu for tonight. Also, a supply of home made muffins, including GF for daughter in law. The gluten free flour is a good substitute for normal flour though the Yorkshire pudding doesn’t seem to rise as much.
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

MMMM sounds so good, you surely are a good MIL to make things especially for your DIL who is on a gluten free diet. 
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Never had to make gluten free meals before she was diagnosed and I was a bit worried about doing the wrong thing. I carefully read all the ingredients on things now and so far I haven’t poisoned her. 
They should be arriving soon.
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Over Anxious you must be waiting for their arrival.
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Peacefully sitting here, staring out of the window.
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quiet time and until everyone comes is a good idea!
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really happy for you to be all together having lovely family time. 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

So lovely to have them here. Lots of hugs, laughs and food, what else do we need ? They’ve just gone to bed, exhausted after their big day.
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tomorrows another fun day, enjoy x 
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U are right nice to have us all together for a couple of days!

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> U are right nice to have us all together for a couple of days!
> 
> V


---did your daughter decide to make the journey Joan?
W


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Well, here I am, seem to have missed you the last couple of days. So fed up with this wet and windy weather. Forecast is for much more of the same. We have at least had it dry so far today. Months of rain is no good for the farmers here abouts. For one thing they can't move all the animal poo. as the fields are so wet, they can't get their machines on. Trust me to come up with a smelly subject.

XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes Jeannie, we are having it pretty bad here in the midlands, some of the outlying villages have had it really bad, homes flooded, farmers and livestock having a rough time, I feel so sorry for them.I saw on the evening news the other night where a farmer lady waded through waist high water to save some sheep and lambs.Theres dedication for you 'eh ?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

At least I consider myself and family very lucky where we are.
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Back to seeing if Joan's daughter made it OK or cancel the trip. 
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Can't seem find "scrubby type yarn". Jan or Jeannie, do you know of anyone in the UK who makes it, preferably mail order? I'm looking to make something that I can scrub my back with where I can no longer reach. :sm16: :sm09:

Yes our daughter made it safely! :sm11: :sm11: :sm11: Thanks for asking!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Delighted to hear your daughter is there for a visit Joan. My son and DIL are early risers ( 6 am ) and are off on a walk along the riverside. I’m just having breakfast and hubby is having an early round of golf. 
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Enjoy your time with your daughter Joan. Glad she was able to make it.
I bought some scrubby from Amazon.
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Family visits are special time. 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Great sunny day again here. I’m glad the weather is good for the family. It’s a lot cooler here for them than in Brisbane and no humidity. My son is going fishing soon.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Have you got fish lined up for dinner Sue? :sm11: 

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I’m afraid not. Change of plans, we went into town for lunch instead. Son is planning on fishing tomorrow instead. 
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Just as good - you don't need to do the cooking!

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kitchen out of bounds for a few days.
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Kitchen out of bounds for a few days.
> L


Love the thought of that :sm24: :sm24: 
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mmm I like the sound of that, can't remember when we last had a meal out apart from breakfast in A&E at the hospital!

N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Newspaper reader 

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

O I'm wealthy, had a 25pence raise on my state pension== wheeeeeeeeeeee
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Perhaps you should be careful how you spend it Jan!!

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Question is I don't know what to spend it on. 
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Roll a few 25p together and buy some chocs.

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Save for a rainy day, for birthdays and Christmas I open up a savings acct. for each one of our grandchildren. When they really want something all they need to do is go into. 
This works our better for both of us. We don't have too worry about what to buy them and when they really want something they know where to find the money to buy it. 

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

To save 25pence a week for a year would be £12 saved for Christmas, not enough to buy something for one grandkid :sm02: :sm02: 
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U could buy yarn and make something. 
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very sad, just 25p rise. Wonder what the Pollies would do if they only got a 25p rise ?
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Way of he world these days isn't it! We also lose our free over 75s television licence next year. Just keep smiling and carry on. :sm11:

XYZ


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra annoyance for you Joan. That sounds incredibly mean and poor spirited. 
YZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Y would they take TV away? Is this only a special channel like our Public TV? 
Z, A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Always seem to target the pensioners.
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

BBC is the channel that we have to pay for because they don't take ordinary advertising (only for their own programmes!) The government first introduced. it.

Where is Jan? I hope she is alright!!

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cooee, I'm ok thanks-- been busting a gut finishing a little cardi for new g/grand--- oh, I think his name will be Oliver.
As for making us pay for t.v licence, it's bad but, BBC do have some decent programmes on and no tiresome ads.I still think it's wrong though, it wouldn't be so bad if we had to pay half the cost, but heyho, I'll pay up and get on with it :sm16: :sm16: 
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't have to worry - as you say half price would be a good idea! Just pay up and look big. 

Glad you are OK.

Hope Oliver will like his cardi, I often wonder what babies think of wearing clothes after nine of being naked!!

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Extra knitting for Jan. Haven’t you already got an Oliver ? 
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fun and games - I'm getting confused now is Oliver here or is he on his way!!
How are you today Sue?

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got two Olivers, one here and one on the way :sm02: My g/daughter who is pregnant liked the name Oliver , but because her cousin (Tom) and his wife called theirs Oliver she didn't want them to think she was copying them, they told her go ahead we don't mind.It's not as if they see each other, maybe once in a blue moon-- complicated saga :sm16: :sm16: 
Families 'eh ??
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey ho! As long as the Olivers know which one they are, all is well. My daughter shares both her Christian names with my cousin! 

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I have two Brad's in the family both of our daughters married a Brad. No one wants to be called Brad number II.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Just thought my hubby and and my brother have the same name!!

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kind of strange but sometimes that happens in families. My MIL and my hubby's Aunt had the same name of Ruth. They both married Ray. 
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely name is Oliver. As you say, the families don’t see each other very often. Maybe one will get shortened to Ollie anyway.
I’m feeling ok thanks Joan, just waiting for my online shopping. I’ve got the doctors appointment tomorrow.
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My best wishes to you Sue, I didn't know your health was troubling you, hope you get on ok at the docs.
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nothing too bad thanks Jan. I’m just getting my thyroid checked as I was having very hot flushes and a racing heart. I had half my thyroid removed a few years ago so that could be the problem. Thanks for your good wishes. X
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh Sue, I'm pleased to hear that it's nothing too much to worry about for you.But we have to make sure about these things to put our minds at ease. xx


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pamper ourselves, the older we get the more we need it.

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite right Joan, we need to spoil ourselves.--- I've just bought myself a new iron hahahaha 
R :sm16:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Right on, Jan... we've just bought a new mattress! I must admit it's more comfy than the old one !!!

Hope you found something more exciting as well the iron!! :sm11:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sometimes the Old require New is this the case of the Iron, Jan

Susan do you need to be on a special diet with your thyroid? Wishing you a good visit at the doctor's and everything checks out OK. 
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Things wear out around the house and we wear out bits too! 

Keep smiling girls!! :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U & Dave will be so cosy on your new mattress, you won't want to get up.Especially as snow is forecast-- well it's supposed to be coming my way, lets hope not. 
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> U & Dave will be so cosy on your new mattress, you won't want to get up.Especially as snow is forecast-- well it's supposed to be coming my way, lets hope not.
> V


Very chilly here Jan, snow is forecast here for tomorrow. Just hope it doesn't last.

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well,the best thing is to stay indoors if we do get the white stuff. I'm going to get my hair done in the morning but my d.i.l picks me up drops me off at hairdressers, does her bit of shopping , picks me up and drops me at my door, then I shall stay in for the rest of the day.X Y or Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

You stay warm Jan - we don't need to go out tomorrow!

Z A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Asda on the free bus this morning, got stocked up so no need to go out if we do get a bad spell of weather.-- did you manage to find scrubby yarn?Hope you had a nice time with your daughter.
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Buying King Cole, it's not so rough as some others, I need some skin left on my back!!! :sm09: :sm09: 

yes we all had a good weekend, thanks.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Breakfast time for me, strawberries, yoghurt and all bran. Son is off playing golf with hubby, it’s his second game and is really enjoying it. Maybe he will give up fishing and turn to golf instead as he’s only caught one fish while visiting us. Daughter in law is going to drive me to the doctors later. She was quite excited yesterday as there had been snow on Ben Lomond which is approximately 2 hours drive away. You wouldn’t think it was summer here though it has been very pleasant here in our neck of the woods.
No Ann, I’m not on a special diet for the thyroid, it’s always been working ok but I’m not so sure now. Will soon find out though. 

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Buying King Cole, it's not so rough as some others, I need some skin left on my back!!! :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> yes we all had a good weekend, thanks.


Glad you are giving it a try Joan. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Glad you are giving it a try Joan. :sm24: :sm24:


Could be a new hobby for your son, sounds as though they are having fun, Sue. Hope you get on Ok with your appt. I shall be thinking of you.

I'm waiting for the King Cole,

Off to bed now Night, night!

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Did they tell you when the yarn would be delivered Joan ? Hope you like it. Thanks for your good wishes.
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Could be a new hobby for your son, sounds as though they are having fun, Sue. Hope you get on Ok with your appt. I shall be thinking of you.
> 
> I'm waiting for the King Cole,
> 
> ...


Night night Joan, sweet dreams. :sm01:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everyone turning in for the night? Sue, I imagine you are probably busy with your kids which I don't blame you one bit. How often do you get to see them? 
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Four times last year Ann. They usually spend a week to Ten days when they visit. My daughters haven’t visited yet, one is too busy with the three jobs she currently has and the other still hasn’t forgiven me for moving states. As you know, my oldest son doesn’t speak to us as well. Families eh ?
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gatherings, tomorrow we will be going to Church to see our GS because it's his 12th Birthday. I don't know if we see our 4 grandchildren otherwise from our youngest daughter. Her kids attend a private school. The one that we see most of the time is my middle daughter's daughter. She is our pride and joy. 
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy to say my blood tests for the thyroid came out good so back to the drawing board. Had to have another blood test today and need to see the doctor again next week.
We drove into Launceston today with son and daughter in law and visited the City Park. Beautiful gardens plus they have a monkey enclosure. So entertaining to watch all the monkeys in their every day events.

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm pleased for you about blood tests Sue. What beautiful gardens, I love dahlias, nice day out for you all. 
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jan I agree, pleased Sue is thyroid tests are ok, hope now there's nothing to worry about. Those dahlias come in lovely colours. We could do with some here, it's miserable here and snowing hard. How about where you are?


K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kept warm at the Park by wearing our winter jackets. It was very windy and chilly but the family are enjoying the nice change from the hot Brisbane weather. 
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lucky here so far, no snow, very cold wind though.I've had my hair done, got home fed the birds, filled coal bucket, and log basket, I'm in now for rest of the day. Bathroom needs a good clean so thats next job after a coffee.

M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lovely for you to be out and about, temperature here is 1C so we are staying in today. I like to see the snow as long as I'm indoors!!! :sm11: :sm16:

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Me too, it looks lovely when it settles and pretty when it's falling, but that's the only good thing about snow.Are you knitting anything at the moment Joan ?Be interesting to know what the rest of us a making.I'm knitting another little cardi for a friends g/grand, and in between that another baby blanket in crochet. 
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Needles are clicking for yet another pair of socks!!

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

One day I'm going to try knitting a pair of socks, I don't hold much hope though, turning the heel scares me :sm16: 
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> One day I'm going to try knitting a pair of socks, I don't hold much hope though, turning the heel scares me :sm16:
> P


Pattern that you like helps, I have a free one that I got from Regia - I followed that and taught myself. I now know the Pattern by heart.

Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Quick Breakfast 

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Roly poly pudding & custard
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sausage and mash with egg and mushrooms

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tried a chicken hot pot with dumplings, was very tasty.Pineapple upside down cake with custard for afters.
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U brought a little Spring into my life with those pictures, Susan. I hope everything turns out well for you today. 

I was doing some crocheting but it's time I put the hook down because I have a desire to finish the yellow lace shawl that I started awhile ago. I prefer knitting over crocheting. 

This morning for breakfast I had a waffle with strawberries & cream. It was a treat from my regular oatmeal, yogurt, fruit and nuts. 

Later I'm thinking about getting a sub sandwich from Subway. My cousin gave me a gift certificate for Subway for making him a knitted scarf.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Very sorry for my absence. Been watching too many You Tube live feeds, and painting. Just had a nice cheese and tomatoe sandwhich with toast and jam.
Everybody alright?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

With everyone here, It's good to see you Jeannie I hope we are all well. The coronavirus seems to be world wide. I'm finding it to be very scary. 

X, Y, Z


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes it's good to have everybody here. Coronavirus is worrying, all we can hope for is that it soon gets under control.
Z or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zipping along before everybody takes off and goes to bed on me. 
A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Am saying nighty night , sleep tight all, see you tomorrow xx
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Been into town today via Beauty Point which is about 8 kilometres away. The Australian Navy have been doing exercises in the Bass Strait and one of their submarines is now restocking supplies at the dock in Beauty Point so we went for a nosy. Pity we couldn’t get too close to the sub, all those men in uniform, golly gosh. 

C

HMAS Collins.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Cargo what would that be? Beautiful pictures you have been shown us, Susan. The waters are so blue like the sky.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Cargo what would that be? Beautiful pictures you have been shown us, Susan. The waters are so blue like the sky.


Don't know about cargo but they were stocking up with boxes of apples and pears for the crew. 
Here's a closer picture of the submarine from behind the fence. Glad you are enjoying the photos Ann, today is a lovely sunny day.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Everything to keep the crew healthy - lovely blue sky Sue.

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Fancy, all those men in uniform and you didn't get a chance to chat one up :sm04: James would've been jealous .
Joking apart, great pics, Sue.
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good to see the blue sky, it's grey here. A reminder of what hopefully will arrive in Spring. I'll have put the washing in the tumble dryer today!! I'm not pegging it out in 3C, it probably wouldn't dry anyway. A good day for some knitting. :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Have a good drop of rain at the moment, very windy too, I've put my washing on the airer in my spare room.Not going out today, must get a few housework jobs done, knitting takes over I'm afraid and housework gets neglected 
I


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

I did my washing last night and hubby hung on the line we have fixed above the stairs. The log burner dries the clothes so quick. I'm out to my OAP club today, we are being treated to a free cream tea at our local garden centre. One of our members is 90 today. Can't wait.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jeannie that cream tea sounds yummy, have a nice time with plenty of laughs with good company 
K


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Kind of wish I could invite you all along. It will be lovely - we are only a small group now of about 15 members. All good pals and kind. We do have a laugh. Perhaps you could have a tea party on here. I could send a lemon drizzle over that I made yesterday for you.

L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lovely, I'll bring some chocolate eclairs. See you all later !


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My contribution will be ecclefechan tart, and we can sit by a big log fire and enjoy ourselves.
N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Must say the weather is really Wet Windy and Cold here today. Worse to come on the weekend too. Fed up with it.



N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

No let up is there, I feel so sorry for people in flooded areas.
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh yes, the floods are awful. It was bad enough when our cistern cracked and sent about a foot of water into the kitchen when I was at work. That was clean water, it took ages to dry out. We just seem to get one storm after another. Glad the snow didn't stay yesterday!

Looking forward to our get together!!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Please count me in for the get together. I’ll bring my blueberry and white chocolate muffins. Be lovely to catch up with you all.
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Question.... will we get much knitting/crochet done? or if we sit long enough near the big log fire we might nod off :sm02: :sm16: 
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really won’t matter as long as we have plenty of laughs and yummy goodies.
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sure to have good laughs, and we'll be full of yummy goodies and tea/ coffee.
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Time for a little nap would be nice, not for too long though, I'm looking forwaed to a good laugh!!! :sm11: :sm11: :sm09: :sm09:

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U bring the treats I will bring the Tea, I would suggest we all bring our knitting and crocheting. First we will work on our crafts then take a break with tea and treats. Finish the day by heading home for a quick nap. 

V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very good idea, Ann!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Windy & Sunny Day 
X, Y, Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A windy, rainy, grey day here!

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Best to stay indoors today, I will be going to the post office later. My hubby and I will be going out for fish this evening, something we usually do on Fridays. 
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Can Joan and I come with you please, we both love fish, infact after all those treats we had earlier it would be good if we all meet up for a nice fish supper .
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Done - if I'm allowed please! Fish would be good and a change from cooking!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Every Friday we would have fish n chips from the shop, but where I live now we don't have a fish n chip shop, a mobile one used to come round but I think he's gone out of business, they were lovely as well. 
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fish sounds good, I had some calamari the other day. It was deep fried so probably not healthy but it sure tasted good.
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got to admit I've never tried calamari, I tried mussels once, not too keen on them,haddock, cod and salmon are what I prefer. 
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Got to admit I've never tried calamari, I tried mussels once, not too keen on them,haddock, cod and salmon are what I prefer.
> H


Has to be cooked the right way so that it's tender. I've never attempted to cook it myself. When I lived in the UK, I loved scampi and chips in a basket. It was always on the menu at our local.

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I got Spring Fever after looking at Susan's pictures on the water. The sun was shining still bitter cold but the roads were good winter driving. We headed for a small Supper Club on the lake. The lake was frozen over but by Sunday we are predicted to get warmer weather in the high 40's. The food was fantastic and so much of it. First they came out with an apple fritter, pasta salad on a bed of lettuce, clam chowder, a basket of asst. of bakery (dinner rolls and tiny muffins) and then came out our regular meal. I had pan-fried Canadian walleye (2fillets) along with asparagus. This was my choice there was unbelievable so many choices that one could get with their meal. Instead of the apple fritter there was fresh fruit, pasta salad or mix green salad which Art took, soup I can't remember what the choices where, with your main course choice of potato Art got stuff potato, I took the asparagus but she rattle off all kinds of veg. I could have had. 

We both came home stuffed along with a grocery bag of food that we couldn't finish eating. I saved my apple fritter and two blueberry muffins for breakfast. For lunch I will have my pasta salad along with a dinner roll, and for supper I will have the rest of my fish along with my asparagus. We had two meal in one or a whole day of it. The price wasn't much difference than any other place we ate at.

It's too bad I didn't have Jan, Joan, Jeannie and Susan with me I would gladly would have shared. 
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just reading the choices of food has made me drool, glad you had a good time.
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Krikey Ann, what a fabulous meal you and Art had. Even bringing some home for later. Wish we could have been there to share.
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lovely meal Ann, glad you enjoyed yourselves. We have Sea bass being delivered today with the groceries! We'll have it served with broccoli and new salad potatoes.

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Mmmm, sea bass , wonderful, will it be fillets ? or will you stuff it and cook it whole.
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Mmmm, sea bass , wonderful, will it be fillets ? or will you stuff it and cook it whole.
> N


Nice fillets, Jan. I'll lightly fry it, just as it is. The are usually very good.

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Off to bed now. Night night. xxx
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> Nice fillets, Jan. I'll lightly fry it, just as it is. The are usually very good.
> 
> O


OK, I'm wondering are your groceries from Waitrose Joan-- any bones in the fish ?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> OK, I'm wondering are your groceries from Waitrose Joan-- any bones in the fish ?


Pack of two fillets in a pack, from Sainsburys, Jan. Haven't find any bones yet!!

Night night Sue! Sleep tight!

Q or R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Right Sainsburys here I come, it won't be till next week.

Sleep well Sue x
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Try delivery service with fresh fish, I never did. I would say that's the way to go! Enjoy your fish Joan sounds delish being pan-fried. To me that's the only way to make fish to get the best taste from it. 
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U bet, Ann it's usually good so I hope this is, it looks nice and fresh.

V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very Tasty it should be!
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

We've just had our dinner and it cooked up well!
Going to do some knitting now and relax.

XYZ


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra food from last night, I will be having the pan-fried walleye and asparagus. Joan I'm glad your meal of fish turned out so well. The fish must have been fresh. 
Y, Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yippee, heard from Bonnie this morning. She sends her love to everyone and says she is missing us all but she still can’t get onto KP. 
ZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'Allelujah !! Bonnie is alive and kicking
-- so pleased she's alright, we do miss her don't we .
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Best wishes to Bonnie, it must be so frustrating not be able to come back to us. Can read Kp at all as a non member do you know Sue?

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cannot understand why Bonnie and a few others are not able to get on KP, do they need to re-register under a different user name I wonder.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Cannot understand why Bonnie and a few others are not able to get on KP, do they need to re-register under a different user name I wonder.
> D


Don't know if that's possible Jan, I thought Bonnie had tried that. I'd be really cross if that were me!!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Furious that's what I'd be, the thing is, Bonnie hadn't said anything to offend anybody had she, I just don't understand how admin. or whoever decides can deny peoples access to KP---.One of lifes mysteries 'eh,
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Got to be one of life's Miseries - it just doesn't make any sense does it? We don't get checked now when open KP do we?


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Happy Spring Cooking 

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm not cooking today, going to my son & d/inlaw for grandsons birthday dinner, he'll be 27 today.His brother, wife and baby Oliver will be there too.
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Juggling the reasons why someone like Bonnie got bump will we ever know. I wonder if Bonnie's knows. What's funny KP is letting new members come on, I guess Not
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-652544-1.html This was on today's Latest Digest "Introduce Yourself" Really miss Bonnie.

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keeping in touch via email is good but I know that Bonnie is missing our kitchen.
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Leaving us with out Bonnie, what a shame. I feel so sorry for her for getting the kitchen door slam in her face. Especially she didn't do anything wrong. Bonnie was always a pleasant person to talk to, I really need to send her a e-mail. I know what you mean Susan sending an e-mail isn't like being in the kitchen and chit chatting with one another. 
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Maybe we should start a BRING BACK BONNIE petition. Bombard KP admin until they allow Bonnie back into our kitchen!!
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now there's a good idea-- but would admin take notice. I guess we could ask why certain members have been blocked.? 
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh I have just sent admin a PM asking why BonnieP can’t get on to KP and why she is constantly being blocked. Will have to see if I get a reply. Fingers crossed. Bonnie sent me a message again earlier, she’s been getting snow. She sends her love to her KP pals.
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

PM sent from me to admin, lets hope we get some action.
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite so Jan. Son and daughter in law flew back to Brisbane this afternoon so I’m feeling a bit down. Hubby has been bringing me cups of coffee and cake to cheer me up. 
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Remember how good it's been to have them with you,hope it won't be too long before you are all together again, I hate goodbyes and feel a bit down when you wave them off.
I've just posted off some baby canula covers to a hospital in Plymouth, a lady made a request for them on KP.and gave the instructions, 26 sts, 36 rows garter sitch sew up the side and Bobs your uncle, nice to do while watching TV. 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sue just look forward to their next visit, that's what I try to do when I feel down after my daughter goes back. My daughter is 51 today and I shan't be seeing her!

Lets hope we get some response from admin re Bonnie.

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Try as we might , I don't hold much hope for admin to do anything.Lets hope I'm wrong.
u


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U and the rest of us can only hope, Jan.

We have a little bit of sunshine today how about you?

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very nice day, sunny and blue sky, quite chilly out there though when I went to fill the bird feeders.
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winter Weather is hanging on!
X, Y, Z


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes we're not out of the woods yet, March in UK can be very unpredictable.
Z or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

A Lamb, March came in for us and as the saying goes. "If March comes in as a Lamb she will go out like a Lion. If March came in as a Lion then she leaves like a Lamb."
We will see what happens. 
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Best to hope for a nice fine Spring Ann, that would be lovely!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cheered up a bit today, thanks for your nice wishes ladies. I will catch up with washing sheets and towels as it’s a lovely sunny day here.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Done for today, --time for bed night night xx
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ee, don’t the days go quick ? Night night dear Jan x
Just noticed that it’s Bonnie’s birthday today.
Singalong time....happy birthday dear Bonnie. xxxx
F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Fun Finger Foods 

Happy Birthday Bonnie ????


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Goodness, I still didn't send her an e-mail. I'm going to have to now knowing it's her Birthday March 3. 
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hurry up Ann or Bonnie may have gone to bed. 
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Hurry up Ann or Bonnie may have gone to bed.
> I


I can't contact Bonnie! Could someone please email me her address, the one I had doesn't work. Her birthday was the same as my daughter's!!

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Joan, I will send you a PM.
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Joan, I will send you a PM.
> K


Contact has been made this time thanks Sue.

King Kong

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gassy Gas. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sticky syrup

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Popeye the sailor man 
:sm02: :sm02: 
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quaint cartoon character, where’s me spinach .
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rummage in the salad aisle fer yer spinach :sm09: :sm09: 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Spinach is good for you!!

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Too right Joan, it’s very good for you. Problem is, when you get bits of it stuck between your teeth and no one tells you. 
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Too right Joan, it's very good for you. Problem is, when you get bits of it stuck between your teeth and no one tells you.
> U


U are right that happens to me all the time when I eat my spinach and sometimes lettuce. I often will have a spinach salad over a green salad. Maybe it just me but I think spinach is better for you. Sorry about getting to the kitchen so late. I met up with a girl I use to work with today. She will be retiring at the end of the month. We had a long luncheon date that almost last 4 hours. After we parted we said we will be doing this more often at least once a month. 
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very nice to catch up with your ex work mate. It’s great that you are going to keep in touch as so often we lose touch with people.
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well I'm off on the Asda bus in a minute armed with Dettol wipes,& latex gloves to be on the safe side  :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: I'll get some funny looks but I don't care.
Lovely to catch up with your old work mate Ann.
X Y or Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

You have a good time on the Asda bus Jan and buy something nice to eat. Perhaps a bun of some sort for a treat!! :sm11: :sm16:

We are going to collect our new car this afternoon at 4 o'clock. Yippee! :sm11: :sm24:

Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zipping along in your new car Joan, how exciting. Mind where Dave parks it, you don’t want any scratches from trolleys in the car park.
A


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

A lovely new car how nice. Went to hearing test, haircut and two supermarkets for big shop yesterday. Now we are exhausted. Plenty of food in though.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Best wishes and safe and happy travelling in you lovely new car.

C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Best wishes and safe and happy travelling in you lovely new car.
> 
> C


Car is now on the drive, thanks folks for your good wishes. I wonder now where it take us.

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Driver seems ready to go, just around the block for a start. Maybe take a ride to your favorite eating spot. 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Excursion to the seaside is our favourite restaurant about an hour and a half a way, so that will have to wait for a while. I guess hubby will want us to go somewhere tomorrow, I don't drive.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fast? Does your driver drive fast or like taking the freeways? I prefer to travel on least travel roads, my way of driving. 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Fast? Does your driver drive fast or like taking the freeways? I prefer to travel on least travel roads, my way of driving.
> G


Goes at a safe speed, preferably on what we call side roads and motorways only when necessary.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Half the drivers here travel too fast, and not only youngsters,stick to the speed limit and keep safe which I'm sure that's what Joans hubby does.
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

It's Best to drive the speed limit. Slow can be just as dangerous as too fast. 
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jan you are right, some drivers don't have any manners either!

Shall be watching - Savings Lives at Sea - then - The Great Pottery Throwdown. What's anyone doing now?

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Knitting while watching the same as you Joan, very brave men & women.
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lots of young girls which surprised me! (at the risk of sounding sexist!!) They are very brave and it's voluntary too. 

I'm knitting too.

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Maybe we will get that show in Australia at a later date. Do you remember the series on the Ark Royal, years ago ? I used to love watching it.
Happy travels in your new car Joan.

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Night night my friends, we will chat again tomorrow.
O.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Over the hills I went with our 2020 Ford Edge this afternoon. My sister gave me 24 books that she didn't want, I didn't want them either. She is homebound but that doesn't stop her from shopping. Between books and DVD's she loads me down. I brought them to a resale shop that took them all. 
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Perfect outcome for you and your sister Ann. What type of books were they ? 
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quality car, is the Ford Edge, you did a good deed for the day.The resale shop would be very pleased.
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Reading is something I enjoy but I can't read a standard book without a magnifying glass now. A few years ago I bought an e reader and have hundreds of books to choose from at a text size I like! Most of them were free or 99p each! 

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Same here Joan,my sight isn't bad especially now I've had both cataracts done, the macular in my left eye doesn't trouble me either, but I buy books at 99p from Amazon for my kindle
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Try Bookbub they email you a short list of books daily, you can pick which type of books you enjoy. Some are free some are 99p, dearest is usually about £2.99

Let me know if you are interested and I'll email you an invite. It's a free service.

U


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Unless I'm really desperate I don't buy books. I am lucky to have a mobile libarary that comes and visits once a month in the village. It's about 2 miles up 
the lane. We don;'t have to worry about late books or paying for anything. It's a great services and it's lovely to see all the little ones coming along the lane to it from our primary school. 


V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very useful if can read normal text, large print books are so heavy and bulky I don't like them. I can make the text as large as I like with an e reader. :sm11:

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Will google bookbub Joan and read what it's all about, thanks for the heads up.
X Yor Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

You don't have to pay anything for membership.

Z or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

boring knit said:


> Unless I'm really desperate I don't buy books. I am lucky to have a mobile libarary that comes and visits once a month in the village. It's about 2 miles up
> the lane. We don;'t have to worry about late books or paying for anything. It's a great services and it's lovely to see all the little ones coming along the lane to it from our primary school.
> 
> V


Jeannie, I'm with you. I like getting my books from the library. When I'm done just return them, no clutter of books.
My sister is house bound she orders her books from catalogs. She usually orders books and DVD's and when she is done with them she gives them to me. What she orders doesn't interest me usually are fact books, stuff that I can look up on the computer. She doesn't have one and isn't interest. She lives 45 minutes away from me, I might see her twice a month.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zip through Irene Hannon mysteries books. Now I'm reading a Danielle Steel book, it was a book laying around the house. When I'm done I will give it away. I do most of reading at night. 
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Always used to read a lot but now I’m either doing crosswords, online jigsaws or on kp. I’ve got a few books set aside for when I get in the mood again for reading. 
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Books has become my new friend, lately I have been doing more reading than knitting or crocheting. I just got two orders the other day to knit. One is for a Prayer Shawl, I thought I would do the Ashton by Dee O'Keefe I made that shawl once before. The other order is to do some dishcloths. Both of these orders they want by Easter. Even though I'm not in the mood I better get moving on them. 
C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Cook Books 

I get books from the library or rummage sales. I like looking for vintage books! They amaze me by the age of the book and year! 

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Done with buying cookbooks if I need a recipe I usually find it on the net. I use to buy Church Cookbooks because they were the Best! Recipes were tried & true. To be honest I don't follow recipes that much any more. It's hard making meals for two what I make now are very simple. 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Easy meals made in my Tefal Cook4Me pressure cooker. Lots of choices and I make enough for two nights. Tonight we are having bacon and olive risotto without the olives. 

F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Easy meals made in my Tefal Cook4Me pressure cooker. Lots of choices and I make enough for two nights. Tonight we are having bacon and olive risotto without the olives.
> 
> F


Fast cooking in my old gas pressure cooker. Why no olives Sue? Don'y you like them or have you run out? I love green olives stuffed with pimeno.

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Give me olives any time, plain or stuffed, love 'em with crackers & cheese
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Have to have olives, love them all black and green.
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I’ve never liked the taste of olives, neither does hubby. We’ve got two olive trees growing in the garden, the birds and the possums enjoy them.
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just don't know how fresh olives taste, I always had them can. Maybe there is a difference I don't know. 
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kitchen quiet today. I did a big baking session yesterday so I’m taking it easy today. I’ve been catching up with some recorded tv shows including two episodes of Doc. Marten. 
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Like you Sue I'm having a baking morning, some rock cakes, and an apple crumble, then a quick tidy up and it'll be coffee time,after lunch settle down with knitting and radio.
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Making the most of a quiet Saturday, I also have some knitting to do

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice sunny day here, how about a little spin in the new car Joan ?
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh, we went to Sainsburys yesterday and bought a couple things for the first time for over a year. Hubby hasn't well enough to drive since last October till two or three weeks ago so we are taking it easy!

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Piled the boot up with loo rolls Joan :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm23: 
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Piled the boot up with loo rolls Joan :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm23:
> Q


Question is how many!!!

:sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm23:

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rig up a trailer then Dave can fill that as well :sm02: :sm02: :sm15: :sm23: :sm23: 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

So shall we get you some as well, Jan!!!

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

That would be great, get some for the others while your'e at it.
Anyway joking apart, I've just made a batch of rock cakes, had one with a cuppa, nice. I'm taking some to my Saturday night treat with my family. They laughed at me last week cos I said I didn't want a chinese, I stood my ground and had fish n chips-- the shop is a few doors up to the Chinese take away.
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U have what you like Jan, a little of what you fancy does you good! Tonight we have whole mackerel baked in the oven with Sweetheart cabbage and salad potatoes.

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very nice, I love fish. Maybe this doesn't sound very appealing to you, I saw a tin of mackeral in korma sauce when I went to Asda, I had my doubts but bought a tin anyway, it was only one of those little flat tins, cost just over £, at lunch time I made a round of toast and spread it on, I was pleasantly surprised, I enjoyed it.
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Well, I recently discovered canned boneless kippers, I also had it with toast, there was more than I needed but the flavour was very good!

XYZ


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra Fish for me, I can have a diet of fish and never get tired of eating any kind of fish. 
Y, Z or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You and I both found something new, I shall look for the kippers.
A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

All voted Indian take out this week, I enjoyed it very much, as did the others.
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Back to Knitting, I thought I would post a picture. I asked to knit a prayer shawl in a orchard color, my choice of pattern was the Ashton because of the Spring Buds.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ann this is so lovely,


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Colour is lovely, may we see it when it's done please.
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Done, I started two shawls a year ago and they aren't done. This one has to be done because she wants it for Easter. This woman told me she liked my knitting and if I would please knit her a prayer shawl for her friend. The stress is on, I must finish this one!
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Extremely kind of you Ann, it’s going to be a beautiful shawl. I love the colour and the pattern.
F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Back to Knitting, I thought I would post a picture. I asked to knit a prayer shawl in a orchard color, my choice of pattern was the Ashton because of the Spring Buds.


Famous Flounder

That is really pretty Ann! I like the shade!

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Getting my online grocery delivered soon. They have notified me that toilet paper and tissues are unavailable. Surprise surprise, I only wanted one pack of each ! 
H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Ham and Cheese Sandwich 

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Getting my online grocery delivered soon. They have notified me that toilet paper and tissues are unavailable. Surprise surprise, I only wanted one pack of each !
> H


I never had my groceries delivery. Do you to that often, Susan? I thought there shouldn't be any shortage of paper products because they make them where you live.

I hope you some spare I would hate to run out of toilet paper.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I order a big grocery shop every 10 days or so as we haven’t a large supermarket close by. The nearest one is 45 minutes drive away.
Unfortunately, many people have been stockpiling toilet paper for the last week or so. They’ve been shown on tv with stacks of packets of the stuff. Even people fighting in the stores over it. It’s crazy and as you say, we have it manufactured in Australia so it’s not like it’s coming from China. Just idiotic behaviour.
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just look in my walk-in shower in our downstairs bathroom. It's well stock up, I usually buy when the toilet paper goes on sale. Since it's only the two of us we seldom use that shower. 
We use the one off our master bedroom. I haven't been using that shower that often neither. I go to water exercises and take a shower at the pool. It is always nice to know that there is two showers at home in case I need one. LOL
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Know what you mean Ann about having two bathrooms. Our guest bathroom is normally well stocked with toilet paper and tissues but having my son and his wife here, the supplies have run a bit short. I’ll have to make a rule, bring your own toilet paper if you’re visiting. ( only joking ). Ha ha 
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Laughing here talking about toilet rolls-- I have a bidet so if I run out of paper my nether regions will be clean :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:
P.S I use it for that purpose anyway.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

My that's a pretty shawl Ann! Wish you close enough to make me one.

Sue, my groceries usually come twice a week, hopefully that may be a bit less now hubby is feeling a bit better!

Jan glad you all agreed on Indian takeaway, that's one meal that smells lovely but I can only tolerate very very mild. My nose and eyes stream!

We have a 16 pack of t/rolls, keeping fingers crossed. We don't have newspapers now for emergencies!!!

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Mild for me too Joan, I try some of the others dishes and some are quite mild, others a bit too spicy I do like Indian food though.
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Now that’s very posh Jan, having a bidet. Lucky you. I keep seeing them advertised here where your existing toilet can be made into a bidet. Nice warm water jets and a warm drier, I’d never get hubby off the loo, he spends too long in there anyway...haha.
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh our Jan is posh! She has staff don't you know! 

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Powder puff in the maids hand as well as a nice fluffy towel :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> Now that's very posh Jan, having a bidet. Lucky you. I keep seeing them advertised here where your existing toilet can be made into a bidet. Nice warm water jets and a warm drier, I'd never get hubby off the loo, he spends too long in there anyway...haha.
> O


Sorry to lower the tone Sue, but if you had one installed you'd get no more 'skid' marks in hubbys undies :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: I solved that prob when Ron was alive :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Powder puff in the maids hand as well as a nice fluffy towel :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:
> Q


Quite on the warm side that Fluffy towel? What a great feeling though having a bidet, the temp. being just right. I wished I had one!
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really handy for washing your feet too, if you have room in your bathroom why not get one fitted, you'd love it.
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Saving up to buy one now Jan. Hubby said he will fit one for me i.e put the garden hose through the bathroom window. High powered jet on the end, ooer, sounds painful. 
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thorough Cleaning :sm09: 
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Thorough Cleaning :sm09:
> U


Uncomfortable though. :sm12: :sm06: :sm05: :sm02:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very Crude, really won't it be nice to have a real bidet. A friend of mine had one in her house, I never used it. I thought it was the neatest thing, I only wish I had one!
W, X, Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes girls, save up and get one, you won't regret it.
A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Answer is Yes! Jan do you have one in your bathroom? 
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Been in the bathroom since we moved here, it's great.
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Can remember visiting someone in the uk who had one. It was white with a blue floral pattern on it. The ones that they are now advertising in Australia convert your existing loo into a bidet. They come with a remote control, sounds very entertaining. Ha ha 
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Do like the idea of Sue using the hose, I hope hubby warms the water first!

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eck Joan, I hope he does too.
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Everybody would think hubby was cleaning the windows :sm02:
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Forget toilet paper--use a hose :sm02: :sm02: 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good idea as long as it's indoors!!!

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Had to light my wood burner, it's turned cold again after the lovely week-end
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I went outside this afternoon, it was a bit nippy but sunny! The sun makes you feel better doesn't it?

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just that little bit of warmth from the sun makes all the difference, it's chucking it down with rain here at the moment (7.15 pm) I think it's going to carry on till tomorrow.
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kind of weather we are having Jan, it's raining and the snow is slowly disappearing into puddles. 
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Luckily we have not had snow, the seasons seem to be changing don't they.
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

May Spring be on it's way. I'm afraid the weather won't last and we will have a Blizzard at the end of March or April's Fool's Day. 
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Naked lady bulbs out in flower here. There’s lots growing along the roadsides. I think their correct name is Belladonna lily. They look very pretty.
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh my, naked ladies getting the hose....
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pink bottoms, all in a row.....haha.
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quite a Sight!
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really dainty and quivering in the breeze.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Smooth as Silk
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tempting feel. 
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U are talking about your flowers am I right? LOL
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very good question Ann. Hubby has just arrived home from golf so I have to go and ask how he played. Will get the whole rundown no doubt.
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Would hubby be willing to hose us all if we asked nicely. How did he do at golf ?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-rated Old Women, I would think he would rather play another round of golf than hosing giggling wrinkly old biddies. :sm12: :sm06: :sm02: :sm02: 
Y, Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You made me laugh Ann, I’ve certainly got a wrinkly old body but so has hubby. Now Jan, would you like hubby to come around to your place after he’s finished golf ? He is a Scotsman you know so you will have to give him a tip for his hosing efforts.
ZA


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A sight best kept private I think girls!! I don't think I'd like a public hosing!! :sm09: :sm11: 

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Best kept private, I agree Joan. Don’t want to frighten the neighbours. 
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Could upset all sorts, horses, alpacas and all the little creatures around. 

My daughter said her local large supermarket was devoid of toilet rolls yesterday!! I think the world has gone mad.

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Didn’t manage to get the pack that I ordered with my online grocery shop, nor tissues. It makes me so angry that there’s been so much unnecessary panic buying.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Didn't manage to get the pack that I ordered with my online grocery shop, nor tissues. It makes me so angry that there's been so much unnecessary panic buying.
> E


Exactly right Sue, we have fourteen left out of a sixteen pack which will last us quite a while. Do I order more or not????? Normally I would wait until it until there only three or four left but I don't want to be left without any neither do I want to join the panic buyers!!! :sm14: :sm16:

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

F.Y.I girls, I've been to town this morning,Joan, Wilkos had hand sanitiser allowing 2 bottles per customer and plenty of loo rolls.--Ann, I would need to check under hubbys kilt, of course I'll keep it secret-- to wear or not to wear, :sm09: :sm09: 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Goodness gracious, I don't know what to think! I'll just wait until I need another pack and then order and hope for the best!! I'll not join the the hoarders.

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hoarders are the ones who are making it bad for us non-hoarders, silly so-and-so's, I've got a couple of long life milk in the pantry, a loaf in the freezer,and will do my ordinary grocery shop in Asda tomorrow-- with gin & tonic of course. Gotta get my priorities right :sm15: :sm16: :sm02: 
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I think you are you are right, Iv'e always got a uht milk put by for hubby and I only drink non dairy milk so that is normally uht and there's bread in the freezer. Anything else I'll just order when I need it.

I will not hoard! :sm15: :sm16: 

J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jan, I went shopping after water exercises this morning. Got what I needed and my hubby picked up a 10 bar Ivory Soap in a pkg. We were out of bar soap. This is a must to have in the house as well as the sanitizer. They say to keep your hands washed with the 20 seconds scrub. I had enough of all the other paper products. I usually buy on sale and I know there won't be any on sale for awhile, it's more keeping the supply. Last time I saw a sale on tissue I picked up my limit. My hubby sat in the car while I shop otherwise he could have picked some up. 
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> F.Y.I girls, I've been to town this morning,Joan, Wilkos had hand sanitiser allowing 2 bottles per customer and plenty of loo rolls.--Ann, I would need to check under hubbys kilt, of course I'll keep it secret-- to wear or not to wear, :sm09: :sm09:
> G


Dear Jan, whenever hubby is asked what is worn under his kilt he always replies nothing is worn, it's all in good working order. :sm12: :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keeping my loo rolls under lock and key. If anyone breaks into the house they will favour those over the jewellery. 
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Let me see, we could always start knitting or crocheting our rolls. :sm02:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Might be a good idea, actually I noticed some body posted a pattern for knitted loo rolls !!!I'll stick with my bidet-- or even Sues hubby with his hose :sm02: :sm02: :sm15: 
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Neighbour gave me a huge shopping bag full of carrots yesterday. Some will go to the alpacas next door and I plan on making a couple of carrot cakes. Has anyone tried carrot soup ? Or any carrot recipes will be welcome. As long as they don’t turn out to be laxative type recipes, especially with the toilet paper shortage. 
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

(Organic) Carrot Juice, Susan did you ever have? I have a juicer and I use to make carrot juice. Sooooo Good! I ended up with a lot of pulp and didn't know what to do with it. 
Since you are feeding the alpacas they could have it. The trouble is I became a diabetic and the doctor said no more juice for me. I can have the fruit or veg. but I also need the fiber. 
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Perhaps I should think about buying a juicer though I did have one in Queensland. It ended up at the back of the cupboard as I didn’t use it much. I remember juicing some celery and like you, had so much pulp with it. I gave it to Billy our steer and he enjoyed it. I’ve just put a carrot and walnut cake in the oven but that only needed 200 grams of carrots so I’ve still got a few kilos left. Lucky we’ve got the alpacas next door to eat the excess.
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quick google and I found this soup recipe. https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/user/296288/recipe/carrot-soup

It uses four large carrots, I haven't tried it but it might be worth having a look to see what you can find or give the Alpacas a treat!!

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Recipe sounds nice, thanks Joan.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sounds good Sue, we're off to Hosp appt now.

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Try my recipe for soup Sue-- 4 medium carrots, a chopped onion,a chicken stock cube in a pint of water-- or chicken stock that you normally use, cook till tender and zuzz it till soupy texture-- I save some of the stock to add to the soup otherwise it makes it more like a puree. 
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Usually throw all the ingredients into my soup maker which cooks and then blends everything. I will give your recipe a try Jan, thanks. The carrot and walnut cake came out nice. Hubby and I have just had a small piece each for supper.
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very hungry right now, I could just eat a slice of that delicious cake Sue.
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Well if there is any of that cake spare a slice here would be very welcome. :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You might not believe this--- I went to Asda this morning,there was no pasta of any kind, no loo paper or kitchen towels, no long life milk,and very few 'lady products', all surface wipes sold out. I can't understand some people, it's ridiculous.Oh and bottled water was stacked in trolleys , Asda should be made to put a limit on these things I think--.A lady told me most supermarkets were.
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Absolutely ridiculous isn't Jan!!! There was an item on BBC lunchtime news from a large loo paper manufacturer in the UK who said there was no shortage and no need to panic. We saw a lady struggling along with two 16 packs this morning.

Makes you want to have a few words with the hoarders!!

:sm15: :sm15: :sm16: :sm18: :sm18:

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

But if we said anything to them we'd get a mouthful of abuse.We had a laugh on the Asda bus, one lady said if there had been any toilet rolls we could've loaded the bus up with them along with other stuff and set up a stall in the street. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm16: :sm15: 
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Could have made a few bob if you had been able to stock a stall!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm06: :sm11:

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Did you have a long wait at the hospital Joan, hope not.
I'm watching 'Saving lives at sea', it doesn't seem a week since we both watched it does it. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Did I see the carrots one time grown in Ireland at a Farmers Mkt.!!! The carrots that we grow here look like baby carrots. No wonder the soups are puree there. I was wondering are the carrots grown by you also huge. 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Especially large carrots that I was given but generally, from the supermarket they are medium. The baby ones are usually more expensive. Maybe the ones that I have were considered seconds by the farmer. The supermarkets are fussy here and want everything uniform shapes and sizes. Maybe with the Coronavirus causing panic buying people won’t care about the size etc, they’ll just be happy to be able to buy the product.
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fat & huge carrots in our area probably would get a Blue Ribbon at the Fair. We just don't have the growing season or ground to grow such gigantic carrots. 
During the Fall we do have contests to see who can grow the largest pumpkins. 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Going into town tomorrow. I wonder if there will be any toilet paper available for sale ? I’m not holding my breath. I have to pick up some prescriptions so maybe the pharmacy will have some hidden away in their back room. I wonder how public conveniences are going, whether toilet paper is being stolen ?
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Here's the answer to your question about small carrots Sue, we have them & they're called 'chantenary carrots' lovely sweet little babys. Hope you manage to buy some toilet paper, I can't believe people are stealing it from public toilets. 
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I don’t know that people are currently nicking toilet paper from public toilets but it wouldn’t surprise me. Desperate measures and all that. 
Those baby carrots sure have a fancy name, sound french.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Did you have a long wait at the hospital Joan, hope not.
> I'm watching 'Saving lives at sea', it doesn't seem a week since we both watched it does it. E


Jan no it doesn't seem a week, I don't think it's on next week. It's not in the Radio Times.

We we're not long at the Hospital, fortunately.

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Knitting your back scrubber yet Joan ? Hope the yarn is ok for you.
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Knitting your back scrubber yet Joan ? Hope the yarn is ok for you.
> L


Lovely back scrubber according to hubby, I knitted his first. It's funny stuff to knit with! :sm16: Mine is next.

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Marvellous, glad your hubby likes it. Are you happy with the cotton ?
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Marvellous, glad your hubby likes it. Are you happy with the cotton ?
> N


Nice enough, I think it will do the job. This what it looks like :-


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Over the top of the key board, Joan the yarn looks like it might be soft.....Soft Scrub?
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Probably too soft for dishes, Ann but nice for back washing!

Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quick knitting on your part Joan, I thought I was really doing well on the shawl I was making. I was half way done on the third chart when I notice the count wasn't coming out and I missed one YO. Now I'm back a full chart trying to pick up that one YO :sm23: :sm23: 
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Really Ann how awful, but it has to be done. 

The back washers are knitted on size 6mm needles so don't take long!!

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry to hear Ann is having probs with scammers, so far I've never been 'scammed'.
Soft toilet rolls on sale today, I think the panic has died. 
:sm16: :sm23: :sm02: 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Toilet Rolls Jan ??......oh you lucky thing. I’m hoping to score a pack today while I’m in town.
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U may be lucky Sue, fingers crossed.

Did you the the photo of the scrubby cotton I posted yesterday?

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very good pic of your scrubby Joan.
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Whoopee, I managed to buy some toilet paper today. There was some at my local pharmacy and at the supermarket. People here must be a lot more restrained than on the mainland.
Yes Joan, I saw the cotton scrubby yarn, it’s quite different isn’t it. Would be much softer than the other scrubby yarn and kinder to the skin.
XYZ


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

YAY for Sue , she's found toilet paper !!! I'm pretty stocked up now, no, I didn't panic buy just got a pack of 9 rolls, that should last me till the epidemic is over. My kids have told me not to go on the bus for a while,anything I need just ask them when they go shopping, Just think of all the knitting/ crotcheting I'll get done.--- I think because I'm old they're worried for me.
:sm01: 
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Aww that’s nice Jan. You do have a very caring family and I agree about you staying off the bus for a while. You can always give online shopping a go as well. 
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Best to take notice of my family, difficult when you're independant, I don't like asking , but have got to otherwise I'll be in trouble :sm02: :sm02: :sm16: Have you heard of'' Vicks First Defence'' it a nasal spray to help ward off germs, I've been using that when I got on the bus, just 2 squirts up each nostril.
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Can I borrow some of your caring relatives please Jan! 

I've been sorting through my bedroom drawers and found I have sixty five pairs of socks that I have knitted. 

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Do you a trade Joan , a pair of socks for one of my darlings--- only for a couple of hours though :sm02: :sm02: :sm15: 
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Even the Catholics got dispensation from going to Church on Sunday because of the virus. 

Sixty-five pair of socks, WOW that was a lot of Knitting. Did you wear each pair?
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Far out Joan, I declare you the Queen of the knitted socks. I wish you were my neighbour and I could be a surrogate caring relative to you. xx
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Even the Catholics got dispensation from going to Church on Sunday because of the virus.
> 
> Sixty-five pair of socks, WOW that was a lot of Knitting. Did you wear each pair?
> F


Yes, I've worn them all, Ann. I knitted the first pair January 2006 and I still use the same pattern which I know by heart now.... Some of them are getting a bit old now.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Zzzzzzzzzzz I'm tired so having an early night, night night see you tomorrow xx
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

All on my own now. Sweet dreams everyone.
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> All on my own now. Sweet dreams everyone.
> B


Become my neighbour Sue, I think we would be a riot, we could have the rest of girls to stay.

:sm16: :sm09: :sm11:

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Coming right over, what a laugh we would have. 
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't imagine what we might get up to!!!!!!!!!!!

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'eaven forbid !! Tena ladies at the ready :sm02: :sm02: 
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fun and games for all, we'd be riot!

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Giggling like school girls
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hubby’s days of feeding the alpacas have finished as our neighbours are returning home today. I know he’s going to miss Charlie’s antics but as we’ve still got heaps of carrots left, he’ll probably still be hanging around with him. Should I be jealous ? 

I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I guess hubby will be back home to you at dinnertime Sue

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just hope he’s not covered in alpaca spit....
K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kind Karma 

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Looked out of the window earlier and saw Charlie playing chase with the neighbours dog. Looked like they were having a great time, I think they’ve missed one another.
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'morning all, raining and miserable out there, a good day to eat chocolate and knit. 
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> 'morning all, raining and miserable out there, a good day to eat chocolate and knit.
> N


Not raining here, very windy though!

Finished the back scrubbers and they work a treat, very pleased with them.

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh yes it's windy here too, not going out so makes no difference does it :sm01: 
Pleased to hear you are happy with your back scrubbers, what your next project Joan, I'm knitting baby cardis for my great grand and a couple for my friends whose g/daughters are expecting in July, in between them I'll use some of my stash to crochet a blanket each for them-- busy busy busy
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Oh yes it's windy here too, not going out so makes no difference does it :sm01:
> Pleased to hear you are happy with your back scrubbers, what your next project Joan, I'm knitting baby cardis for my great grand and a couple for my friends whose g/daughters are expecting in July, in between them I'll use some of my stash to crochet a blanket each for them-- busy busy busy
> P


Possibly I shall knit a cat from a an old magazine pullout that I believe my Mother knitted many years ago!!!!

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite interesting Joan. Is it a friend for your cat :sm01: or nightie case ? 
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Quite interesting Joan. Is it a friend for your cat :sm01: or nightie case ?
> R


Really don't know what it will turn out to be like, it's glove puppet approx 9 x 6 inches made from chenille yarn on 4 mm needles but I shall use leftover scrubby yarn in cream and 6 mm needles. Don't think it will big enough for a nightie but will probably be stuffed and sewn along the bottom and will lay on our bed. Who knows. :sm11: :sm09:

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sounds fine to me, enjoy working on it, and maybe we can see it when it's finished ?
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Sounds fine to me, enjoy working on it, and maybe we can see it when it's finished ?
> T


That will be fine by me Jan, good luck with all your knitting plans!

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U sound like a fine knitter, Joan if you can knit a cat. 
V


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Very nice to find you all well. Are you worried about the virus ladies. I'm staying in for a while now. Don't want to get this one. I've only got to look at someone with a cold and I get bronchitis.


R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Really concern with Bronchitis myself now I'm worried about the virus. I had pneumonia once and to go by ambulance to the hospital. My notice from my clinic saying there isn't anything that they can give you if you come down with the virus. I told my hubby if I come down with a fever to unplug the waterbed heater and lay ice on me to bring it down. 

I started taking Vitamin C with natural Rose Hips 1000 mg daily it really helped to build up my immune system from getting bronchitis.
S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Staying indoors is my best plan. Hope it all passes quickly. Don't hold out much hope of not getting it though. I feel they are not telling us the whole story.

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The coronavirus I'm afraid won't disappear that quickly but like you I wish they could get to the bottom of it. 
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ugly dramas unfolding everywhere due to the virus. There was another fight in one of the supermarkets in Sydney yesterday, it looked like bedlam. Glad I don’t live there.
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very strange situation, some of groceries I ordered for last Saturday were missing!

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, the last online order I received was missing toilet paper, tissues and yoghurt. Hubby and I are going to the podiatrists tomorrow in Launceston so we will have a look in the supermarket later and buy a few things. The major supermarkets are going to have a pensioner hour between 7 am and 8 am and no one else can shop then. Sadly, it’s a bit too early for us to get there for 7 so we’ll have to take our chances later on.
XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

We must all take good care of ourselves,my family have forbid me to go shopping, especially on the bus, anything I need I'm told to ring them, So no Asda bus for a couple-- maybe more weeks :sm03: I'm doing as I'm told cos I have breathing probs too.Stores shelves are emptying as fast as staff fill them, absolutely ridiculous 
X Y or Z
P.S Aldi and two more supermarkets are sending emails to cusomers asking them not to panic buy as deliveries are being made daily.
Keep safe everyone xx


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

You are right the whole supermarket situation is ridiculous! I was missing large eggs, canned fish, large eggs and Nikolai's Felix pouches. 

ZA


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Aww Joan, I wish I could send you some eggs. My neighbour is keeping me well provided from her six hard working chooks. Bless them. 
Yes Jan, you do as you are told and stay safe.Make sure you have got lots of chocolates and G & T. 

B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Brain has gone soft - I said eggs twice and missed off! hubby's muesli, hoping next delivery is better. :sm16: 

You are lucky to have fresh eggs Sue! 
Jan you sit tight and be pampered.


C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Can't get used to the idea of not being able to go shopping on the bus, but guess I'll have to.Sue you are so lucky to have fresh eggs from your neighbour. 
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Diving In to say Hell-o! Even though we are shut in at least we can chat by phone, internet, radio and can watch TV. My siblings all call me yesterday, this never happens especially all in one day. 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ended up going into one of the major supermarkets after our podiatry appointments. Couldn’t believe all the empty shelves, where has everything gone ? I knew there wouldn’t be any toilet paper or tissues but there was no red meat, no oats, rice, sugar and hand sanitizer. I noticed there were no nappies as well, mothers will be freaking out over that. Back to the good old days of cloth nappies, what fun that was. I remembered nearly losing a nappy down the toilet while emptying the “contents “. Just managed to grab onto a corner as it was disappearing down the pipe. Ha ha 
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fun and games with cloth nappies, when my daughter was born I didn't have a washing machine, just a soak in a bucket of Napisan then hand wash and a mangle. Dry outside on the washing line. 

The shopping being delivered today has a lot missing. Milk, eggs, frozen fish, fresh fish and cat food plus others!

G
.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Folk (some) have gone completely bonkers,if they weren't so darn greedy there wouldn't be all this panic buying,I blame the big stores too, they should limit goods.
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gun shot in the State of Missouri for a roll of toilet paper. Come on people they didn't stop making paper products. Last I heard the paper factories are still in operation with a nonstop 24/7
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Has the world gone MAD!!! Where will it all end I wonder....

I tried to book an online Grocery delivery slot for next Tuesday but the first one I can get is 3rd April hope we don't starve meanwhile.


J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Joan, that is ridiculous isn't it, what is wrong with these stupid people who are making a big problem worse by acting so irresponsible by panic buying.
K


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

ladle


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

mango yogurt 
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Joan, that is ridiculous isn't it, what is wrong with these stupid people who are making a big problem worse by acting so irresponsible by panic buying.
> K


Kindness to be shown to one and another! If people only bought what they needed there shouldn't be a problem. 
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Looking around the supermarket yesterday, there was lots of chocolate and ice creams, can’t live on that though can we? 
The butcher who has a shop across from the supermarket was doing a roaring trade selling mainly mince. I got an email from the online delivery people saying all deliveries have been cancelled for the time being. Bah...utterly crazy!
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mainly I'm not having a problem yet, it seems like the larger cities around me here. Living in a smaller city we do have a grocery store/pharmacy combine. We also have a couple convenient stores plus a butcher shop. We stop off at a convenient store today for milk which they had but no bread. The trouble with small city living we pay more compare to the larger cities. In time of emergency just happy we have what we have and willing to pay the price. 
N


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Mainly I'm not having a problem yet, it seems like the larger cities around me here. Living in a smaller city we do have a grocery store/pharmacy combine. We also have a couple convenient stores plus a butcher shop. We stop off at a convenient store today for milk which they had but no bread. The trouble with small city living we pay more compare to the larger cities. In time of emergency just happy we have what we have and willing to pay the price.
> N


Neighborhood butcher shops are a blessing. One here in my town is giving free lunches to students and the unemployed.

O

(Did I do that right?)


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh, how good of your butcher to be helping the students and unemployed. Pity there’s not more people like him instead of the ones with the mob mentality who are hoarding things.
Yes you did it right Patty. 

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Patty, I think I might be up all night, my neighbor's corn-beef & cabbage isn't agreeing with me. It was way too rich she stir-fry the cabbage & onions with tons of butter. The corn-beef was on the tough side. We should have gone where we go every year. They weren't having the music this year. But we could get the corn-beef & cabbage to go. 
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Question Ann. Are you feeling better today ?
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really hope you feel better Ann. I've never tried corn-beef & cabbage.
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Same here though I do make a nice bubble and squeak with cabbage and other veggies.
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

That's what I like Sue, good old bubble 'n squeak, with fried bacon & egg. 
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Unbelievably tasty isn’t it. ? Mum used to make potato cakes with leftover spuds. Do you have a recipe for that Jan ?
V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Victoria and Albert’s at WDW 

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

With half of the corn-beef & cabbage left, I hated to do this but I threw it out. My neighbor called and wanted how I like it. I couldn't tell her it wasn't the best. I told her I ate half and save the other half for later. I didn't Dare tell her that I got terrible cramps after eating it. I felt better today. To me corn-beef needs to be tender but I never made it myself. I had very good corn-beef in the past. I especially like Reuben Sandwiches. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reuben_sandwich

X, Y, Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You were very tactful Ann to your neighbour. I would have thrown the food out too if it had given me tummy troubles.
ZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Am thinking---yes, my brain does jump into action at times :sm15: :sm16:....., We here across the pond have corned beef in cans, it's so different to how you know it. It doesn't need roasting, it's like shredded meat pressed together if you can understand what I mean ?

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Beef in cans? The only meat I ever had in cans were Spam and chicken. The chicken was like the tuna in cans. 
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Can’t sleep so I’m on my IPad, it’s only 5.22am. 
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dear Sue, that is horrible for you, what is keeping you awake ?You aren't worrying about this wretched virus are you.I know it's serious but worrying isn't good.We just have to take precautions and hope for the best xx 
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Excitable we can get, everything is so uncertain. 
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Forwards three hours and I’m having breakfast. No Jan, I’m not overly worried about the virus, it was just one of those annoying times of getting up to the bathroom then not being able to get back to sleep. I can always have a nanny nap later, haha.
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Forwards three hours and I'm having breakfast. No Jan, I'm not overly worried about the virus, it was just one of those annoying times of getting up to the bathroom then not being able to get back to sleep. I can always have a nanny nap later, haha.
> G


Getting your sleep now, I bet. Sometimes that happens to me, I might get up really early have some breakfast because I can't sleep on an empty stomach. LOL
Couple hours later I'm back in bed for another couple of hours of deep sleep. I'm happy you aren't leaving the virus get to you.

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Happy for you Sue to know that you hadn't been worrying, and I know what you mean having to go to the bathroom in the early hours then can't get off to sleep for ages.
It's good to be able to have a nanny nap after lunch, love it, and it does you good cos you wake up nice and refreshed.
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I’m looking forward to my little nap after lunch, ha ha. Hubby and I have just arrived home from our local store. We managed to get everything we needed apart from oats so that was pretty amazing. Hubby will have to have weetbix for brekkie, it won’t hurt him for a while. A change is as good as a rest eh ?
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Get going, once I'm up I'm up for the day but I usually sleep until 8:30-9am My hubby on the other hand is an early riser, he really likes his afternoon nap. After his nap he feels so refresh like you do, Jan. Working the night shift for so many years when I take a nap I don't know when to get up. I can very easy get my nights and days mixed up. I'm a Night Owl! 
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hunting for Joan, hope she’s ok.
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I haven't been on today myself until now. I was baking & cooking. In the afternoon I did some knitting on the shawl that I started. 
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Joan is usually on every day but I didn’t see her yesterday. What treats did you make Ann ?
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitchen is all clean after I made German chocolate cake and salmon melts. This isn't me I got so spoiled going out to eat. The food I made was a treat. Now if you really want to know why I made the cake that is another story. I hope Joan and Jan are both OK. 
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Love chocolate cake of any description. Your salmon melts sound interesting. I bet your hubby is enjoying your goodies.
I know Jan is ok as she was on KP this morning ( australia time ) but I’ve not seen Joan for a couple of days. Hope everything is ok.
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'morning my friends,well we all seem to be surviving this terrible virus and the panic it's caused, lets hope all will be back to normal soon.Your baking session sounds wonderful Ann, I'm doing some today, only good old rock-cakes, but they are easy and good with a cuppa, I'll make enough to give to my 2 lovely young neighbours who have offered their help with items from the shops which I might need. Flour is another thing thats vanished, luckily I have enough for the cakes. Keep safe all of you, xxx


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice to hear that you’ve got enough flour for your rock cakes Jan. What lovely neighbours you have, offering to get your shopping. I’m sure they will enjoy your home baked goodies. It’s getting like the good old days where everyone is looking after one another. Pity the hoarders are still out in force though.
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh yes, lovely young neighbours, all single, one boy, 2 girls, each have bought a cottage in my row. I've p.m'd Joan, so will let you know how she is when I get a reply. 
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pleased to know that young people are managing to buy their own homes, good on them. My niece informed me today that all the pubs and restaurants have closed in the uk. All those workers without jobs now, I hope China is going to compensate all the affected countries. Not good at all.
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

''GOOD'' Question Sue, I wondered the same as you about China compensatating all these countries I can't see it happening, it could bring industries all down to a standstill, terrible blinkin' situation.So now everywhere is closed, no 'clubbing' for us gals for a while :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: Gotta laugh haven't we.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Remembering, isn’t it mother’s day in the uk this Sunday ? No restaurant meals for all the lovely mums out there. Hope there will be lots of activity in the kitchen, making something delicious for Mums special day. Happy Mother’s Day to all the kp mums who will be celebrating tomorrow.
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry for all the children not being able to visit/or take Mums out on Sunday, I'm not a great one for it really, just a money making game for florists and card shops, My kids know this, but thet've all rang to say they'll be popping in to say ''Hello through the window'' (not all at once ha-ha ) sometime during the day and no doubt they'll bring chocs, cards & maybe gin :sm02: :sm02: :sm15: 
Had a reply from Joan, she & hubby are ok, she's just been feeling a bit down, but said hello to you all and will be back in the kitchen soon.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The Quarantine is affecting everyone. What seems to be working for my hubby and I is keeping busy. Happy Mother's Day Jan, Joan & Susan. Our Easter will come before Mother's Day in the States (May10)
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

United States Mother’s Day is the same as ours in Australia. I doubt things will have improved much in getting rid of the virus by then so we’ll probably have to celebrate the day the same as Jan and Joan, via the window. 
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very sad that this terrible virus has made it impossible for families to be together on days such as Mothers Day, birthdays etc. etc. Well not only then-- but spoiling things in general #
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Woeful isn’t it ? So many things that we took for granted and now can’t do.
XYZ


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra talking time on the phone today with my youngest daughter and her 4 children. My GD who is three is liking the stay at home the most. I have two GS 12 & 8 and another GD who is 6. Next week we will take a ride and see the kids outside while we stay in the car. We are doing what we have to do. My other GD 9 calls me up regularly. 
Y,Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, that’s all you can do, just go with the flow and hope for the best.
ZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zipping through my knitting today, I have 10 more rows of the Ashton Shawl to do then I need to block it and it will be done for Easter. 
We probably won't be going any place on Easter I would imagine we will probably be in quarantine. Today we went to Church by watching it on TV. 
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ann, I can’t wait to see your finished shawl. You must feel very satisfied with your efforts.
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bad as things are, that we must stay home. You would think I would have a spotless clean house. It seems like cleaning is on the bottom of my list. I have been doing more cooking & baking and cleaning up. I have enough in the house to eat for awhile maybe tomorrow I will start cleaning little by little. 
C


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Can't worry too much about cleaning. (Who is going to come in and see anyway). In self isolation here and keeping others at bay. Baking a nice cake tomorrow. How are you all doing?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Drawings and watercolors are beautiful Jeannie, you have yourself a wonderful hobby. 
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eeee Jeannie, you've brightened my day by saying ---Can't worry too much about cleaning as nobody will see--- it's so right, I do whats neccessary, bathroom mainly, tidy up the kitchen and thats my lot. Hope you are all keeping ok,not nice having to stay away from family and friends, but it's gotta be ain't it. 
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Forget cleaning, that’s for sure. Just a quick tickle up with a feather duster.....ooh, stop it, I like it. 
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Get thee behind me satan with that feather duster tee-hee. We could get James to chase us wearing just a maids pinny and dickie bow :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: ooooh James you are naughty!!
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Heck Jan, imagine being holed up with James for a few weeks. I think we’d have to order in some vitamin tablets to keep us fit. 
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I think James would maybe need a little'' blue'' pill because we would wear him out-- NOT . :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: We are naughty for encouraging him :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just think, we could play doctors and nurses with James and he could check to make sure we didn’t catch the virus. Bags me holding his stethoscope first. Tee hee
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Killing meself laffin' here, bags I get him gowned up and putting his rubbers on -- oo mean rubber gloves & wellies
L :sm15:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely idea Jan, I just loooove rubber. 
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Motor bike gear in rubber, I'll get the bike out, you can ride pillion in your rubbers of course and we'll go cheer Joan and the others up,-- at a distance mind, mustn't get too close.
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nasty Girls! Joan wherever you are come on out the girls want to play....
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh Jan, that sounds exciting. Any chance of getting the sidecar out as well. Wearing all that rubber might make the seat slippery and I don’t want to fall off. 
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pete my garage man will fix the sidecar on the bike for you,then you can travel in style and wear your best hat.
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quite a sight with Susan's wearing her Easter hat & sitting in the sidecar! The ribbons on her hat were flopping in the wind!
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really kinky wearing all this rubber though, the smell is quite intoxicating.....tee hee Hang onto your hats girls.
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Straw hats with pretty ribbons, all ready for Easter.I remember when my 2 sisters and I wore them with black patent leather ankle strap shoes and a pretty dress at Easter time.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

The time was when I always bought a new outfit for church at Easter.

The motor bike and side car also reminded me of when our daughter was a baby we went on holiday with her pram partly dismantled and tied in between our motor bike and the side car!!! I don't it would be allowed nowadays!!

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U are back Joan, nice seeing you again. Easter will be coming up soon, April 12. I miss the days when we dressed up for Easter. I remember all those Easter bonnets and looked forwarded to wearing one. 
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> U are back Joan, nice seeing you again. Easter will be coming up soon, April 12. I miss the days when we dressed up for Easter. I remember all those Easter bonnets and looked forwarded to wearing one.
> V


Very sad those days are gone, I used to favour a small cartwheel straw hat!

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Welcome back Joan, hope you feel a bit better, this lovely sunshine helps doesn't it. I rang
the lovely manageress at my Co-op, just across the road and asked if she was allowed to bring me a bottle of milk, bread and a couple of ready meals, also a bag of cat litter, she said of course, she rang me to say she was coming over with it and told me how much I owed-- she left it on the door step, I had the right money and paid her through the window. She also said just ring when you need anything, I'm so grateful for that.---I'm sticking with the government ruling to stay indoors and wish everybody would do the same.
X Y or Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

(If) you don't you don't get, I was always told, well done you Jan!! We are staying in for the duration. I guess your family keep in touch by phone to stop you going potty.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes my family are in touch every day, and with these new phones with cameras we can see each other when we speak, not the same as a big hug or a kiss, but lovely to see them.I hope your daughter is alright where she is, I guess she keeps in touch with you by phone.
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A phone call every couple of days - she is working from home. She was coming up this weekend, but that will now be when this is all over. :sm13: 

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Because of all this we just have to take care, it's rotten that your daughter won't be able to visit, I miss seeing mine , good job we have phones with cameras to keep in touch. 
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Calling is the closest way we can keep in touch with our love ones. I'm worried about my family my SIL came down with a high fever on Sunday night. Since he was wasn't hospitalized he wasn't tested. The doctor said only patients that are hospitalized will be tested. My daughter and him have 4 children ages from 12 down to 3. As far as I know he went back to work today. 
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dear Ann, I so hope your SIL is not infected, such a worry,-- my grandsons wife's mother thinks she may have the virus, lets just hope they both only have a cold.
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Every time one gets sick from now on until this is clear one will wonder if they have the virus. Like everyone else in the kitchen it's just hubby and I. I'm even making meals otherwise we won't eat. I know there is take out but we have been avoiding that. 
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ferreting around in the freezer this morning and found a few frozen meals that I had forgotten about. Pumpkin soup, quiche, beef casserole and Yorkshire puddings. Things that I had frozen for a rainy day, Whooppee. It might not be raining but any excuse not to have to cook tonight. 
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Good for you, Susan I bet that made you feel really happy. I wasn't so lucky I did find three thin mint cookies that was left from the Girl Scout Cookies. Of course I shared so I got one and half cookies. I went grocery shopping before they closed the store tonight. I think it was the wrong time, too many people had the same idea. 
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy that you found 3 mint cookies Ann. Even nicer that you shared. Hubby and I have just spent the morning cleaning out the house gutters. He did most of the work, climbing up and down the ladder, I just kept passing him up the hose and removing all the leaves from the ground. Horrible job but it has to be done as we are on tank water. He normally plays competition golf today but decided it wasn’t safe to be mixing.
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I see both of you got your exercise, no wonder you didn't feel like cooking after working outside. 
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just relaxing with a nice coffee. Yes, we’ve certainly had our exercise for the day and it’s so satisfying that the job has been done.
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kind of getting close to watching the news and calling it a night for me. What time is it by you? By us it's 9:30pm
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Looking at my watch, it’s 1.42pm here. I’m just going to put some bird seed out for the local galahs and wrens. They are starting to gather in anticipation. 
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

My watch says 9:55 we almost have 8 hours difference, Good Night. Hopefully we will see each other tomorrow.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Night night Ann, sweet dreams.
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh good morning, just going to peg out some washing while the sun is shining!

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pegged some out yesterday Joan, it smelt so fresh when I fetched it in, and I was able to put the same bedding back on my bed, mmmm luverlee.DIL went to Sainsburys early this morning, they were letting one person in as one came out and had to stand 3 feet apart -- the queue of people with trolleys went right round the huge car park as far a you could see-- she didn't bother and came home and went to her local Co-op and they were quite well stocked except no potaoes !!
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quest for groceries is ridiculous, if only people had bought just what they needed we wouldn't be in this pickle now!!

I love the smell of line dried washing - there is nothing to match it. I've washed some of my tops and my nightie, so I shall smell nice.

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Remember when I use to hang out all of my laundry including socks. Now when I think of it what a waste of a peg.
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

So did I, still do when the weathers sunny--- which isn't very often here, even in the summer :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: 
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Time seems to be going quick while I keep myself busy during the day. Nights have been hard on me, last night I two nightmares which woke me up. I usually read at night to help me relax and fall asleep. I seem to dream more than the average person I don't know why. Maybe because I worked the night shift for so many years. I want to be up during the day ever since I retired. I avoid taking naps because I want to sleep at night. 
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

The sun stayed out and the clothes are dry! I too used to hang all the washing out but I can't stand for long and wrist and thumb braces make too many pegs a fiddle!!

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U, Joan and Jan can send some sun our way, very gloomy out by us. 
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very strange for it to be so warm at this time of the year,but--- the weather man said it's going to be a cold night and we'll wake up to frost tomorrow ! Yippee one of my grandsons got me a big bag of SR flour today and handed it to me through the window as I gave him money for it which he said he didn't want, I insisted.It was lovely of him and so good to see him and give him 'air kisses' and hugs. I can handle being here on my own but I do miss their visits.
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Weather is strange, but we'll make the most of it while it lasts.

XYZ


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Awake now and having breakfast. I had a nightmare too last night Ann. I was knitting a pair of gloves, which for me would be a nightmare but I ended up with two huge thumb parts on the one glove and only 3 fingers. I kept trying to fix it and all the while, hubby was laughing his head off at me. Dangerous, very dangerous. Ha ha 
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

By trying to figure things out in our sleep I would say is a Nightmare. I struggle to point that I wake myself up. I had two such dreams last night. 
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Crazy what we dream, sometimes they are so vivid and others are forgotten as soon as you wake up.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dreams ---- I have peculiar dreams, particularly if I wake up early and then go back to sleep!!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Exactly what I do, I have some of the most odd dreams.Have you ever woken yourself up laughing ?I have :sm16: :sm16: 
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Freaky isn’t it? I did that the other morning. Luckily hubby was in the kitchen and didn’t hear me.
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Go on, tell us-- You was dreaming that James was tickling you :sm02: :sm02: 
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Haven't woken up laughing but I did once wake up sobbing my heart out!!

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I haven't done that.We do have some strange dreams though don't we.
I've scrubbed the bird bath, the water was filthy, with dead leaves in it, that can make our feathered friends poorly can't it. Now they can all bathe and drink in safety,Filled the feeders up while I was out there, it was lovely in the sunshine getting a bit of fresh air.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> I haven't done that.We do have some strange dreams though don't we.
> I've scrubbed the bird bath, the water was filthy, with dead leaves in it, that can make our feathered friends poorly can't it. Now they can all bathe and drink in safety,Filled the feeders up while I was out there, it was lovely in the sunshine getting a bit of fresh air.
> J


I topped up the feeders yesterday and had a robin and a lone sparrow (there are usually lots) feeding this morning.

Have some towels out drying in the sun now, it'a a bit chilly out there!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Java Coffee this morning, waiting for the sun to come out by us so we can sit on the deck. We didn't light a fire in the fire pit for some time. My hubby and I were talking about that last night. Maybe by the end of the month we will be able to get outside and do outside activities. 

Jan, funny thoughts must be on your mind that you dream laughing. If Laughter is a sign of Longevity you must have found it. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keep thinking about my sister in the UK so I’m going to give her a call soon. She lives alone and doesn’t have the internet so she has only got the tv to keep her company. It will be great to catch up with her.
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Living alone can't be much fun for your sis, especially in these worrying times, I hope she's managing ok and has people close by to check on her.
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

My sister lives 30 miles away from me in a larger city but I have three brothers who live by. I use do her laundry but my one brother called me and told me to stay home. The three brothers will take care of her. I guess it is Best for both of us. She does have meals on wheels. The seniors use to deliver now since there isn't school students are now delivering to the shut in's.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

No need to worry, my sister is ok and has been doing jigsaw puzzles and watching lots of tv. Her son and daughter are both getting her shopping when she needs things. She’s missing going out and about though.
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh thats good,glad she has her family to help out.Is she a knitter/ crafter ? 
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pleased also Ann, that your sister is getting help.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh glad your sister is Ok Sue, one wonders about friends and relatives in other countries. It seems odd knowing we won't be going anywhere over the coming weeks! When the groceries are due we leave bags in the porch and the delivery man fills them, then we collect them when he has gone! All very antisocial!

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

People are all pulling together though aren't they, my lovely young neighbours always ask how I'm doing and do I need any shopping, daughter in law has just been to see if I need anything, she came here to my village CO-op for some bits for herself. I needed sugar and eggs for my rock cakes. I feel very lucky, trouble is I feel bad not being able to give something back as a thankyou.--- Yes I know they don't expect anything.
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Can't think of a Q so I'm skipping on to R!! :sm11: 

Really good you are being looked after Jan! Our shopping was delivered in carrier bags and left outside our porch. The driver then rang our bell. Most of it was there, although no TP.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sugar & eggs hurrah !! I made a dozen rock cakes for the lads & lasses in my Co-op, washed hands thoroughly and didn't breathe in the bowl when I was mixing, so no germs. I walked over, stood near the door till one of them saw me and handed them to her. I'd stuck a little note on the lid of the box thanking them, Now I feel better for doing something for them. Pleased to hear your shopping came, still no T.P, -- whats up with these idiots-- hope you have a few rolls . 
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

TP will last a while yet! Nice of you to make the cakes, next time you are baking could you make two extra and we can have a cake and cuppa. :sm11: Eggs were one thing we didn't get.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U would be welcome to some of mine, wish we lived next door :sm02: I have a box of 15 !!! Thats what dil got for me this morning, I can't complain bless her, think I might ask if one of the neighbours can use a couple or three. :sm17: I could make a great big omelette
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very good supply for you! I don't know why eggs are in such short supply, I can understand canned goods and Uht milk. I only drink Oat milk but that has been unavailable. Just drink Chamomile, Fennel or Lapsang Souchong tea taken black. I leave the milk for hubby!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well the young man next door was very pleased, he took 6 eggs, told me he couldn't find any.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra Kindness given to each other. Jan, it was so nice of you to share. You sound like a great neighbor keeping touch the best way you know how. I guess we are finding other ways to communicate. Actually we don't have any choice as long as we don't want to catch the virus. I placed my meat order at the butcher's today. My hubby said he is going in, he doesn't want me going in any stores anymore. My job today is to drive him around at least I'm doing my part. 
Y, Z or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You are right Joan, a little kindness in these times goes a long way. It's good that you are able to drive, I took 3 attempts then gave up. Imagine if we didn't have the technology we have today, no mobiles,T.V, computers, we wouldn't be able to do this would we, but, when we look back we survived the war years didn't we-- our parents made the best of what they had, and mostly just our Mums because hubbys were away fighting, my Dad was in the army. Was P.O W for 4 years.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Agree a little kindness goes a long way Jan, but you have confused with me and Ann. I've never learned to drive, didn't want to!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Because you and I had been chatting I didn't realise Ann had joined us,-- think all this lack of fresh air has got to me, -- had to look at my phone this morning to see what day it is :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Because you and I had been chatting I didn't realise Ann had joined us,-- think all this lack of fresh air has got to me, -- had to look at my phone this morning to see what day it is :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


Can agree with you there Jan, we keep forgetting what day it is, I too have look at my phone or ask my talking watch!! :sm11: :sm11: :sm16:

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Days to slip by without knowing what actually day it really is. Watching the daily forecast helps me. This weekend Sat. and Sunday, predicting to have cold raining days. 
Looking forward to Monday, it's suppose to be a day of sunshine. The Sun always seems to bring out the Best in People!
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Early morning frost Sat & Sun, turning colder next week, but we can't grumble because we have had some beautiful sunny days, and quite warm too. Joan and I even pegged some washing out and it dried , does smell lovely when it dries outside.
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Find myself wanting to spend some time outside but it still too cold to do that yet. There are some walkers who are bundling themselves and taking their daily walks. 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Great this last few days of sunshine - I've pegged out four lots of washing and hoping to wash Hubby's cord trousers tomorrow!! :sm11: 

We put our clocks forward one hour tomorrow, don't forget Jan! Hopefully I will now wake up at six instead of five o'clock....

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hope you get hubbys cords dry Joan, heavy stuff is that cord. 
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Inside the yard and sucking up the Sun keeps both of you Healthy!
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just staying in the yard, no need to go further, I'm happy pottering about on my own
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Know what you mean Jan, it’s nice to potter around. I’ve got a huge bag of rocks which I’m going to paint. No, I haven’t got rocks in my head, haha. I saw something on Pinterest and I’m keen to have a go. I painted 3 the other week and have made them into tiny cottages and put them in the garden. Now onto the rest of them, should keep me out of mischief.
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Let us know how it goes, what kind of paint do you use for painting rocks? 
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Let us know how it goes, what kind of paint do you use for painting rocks?
> M


Many of the things I already had like the clear finishing sealer and some Sharpie permanent markers. I have bought some Posca paint markers and some tubes of acrylic paint. There are so many ideas on Pinterest to get you started.
Here's my little fairy cottages.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Neighborhood of Fairy Houses! Very Creative Susan, this should be very cute in any garden. 
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Off with the fairies myself some days. It’s so hard to decide whether to do jigsaws on my iPad, finish off the puzzles in my magazine, knit or paint rocks. Haha. Cleaning is somewhere near the bottom of my list I’m afraid.
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Off with the fairies myself some days. It's so hard to decide whether to do jigsaws on my iPad, finish off the puzzles in my magazine, knit or paint rocks. Haha. Cleaning is somewhere near the bottom of my list I'm afraid.
> P


Pretty idea Sue, is the sign post a teaspoon, just to get an idea of size. They are really cute, I may well copy that idea.

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pooo to cleaning/housework-- except kitchen & bathroom, gotta keep healthy.I'm going to suggest your painted fairy houses to my g/daughter to help keep my great/ grandie occupied, she has a fairy garden so these would be perfect.Yours are lovely Sue.
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Pretty idea Sue, is the sign post a teaspoon, just to get an idea of size. They are really cute, I may well copy that idea.
> 
> Q


Yes Joan, it's from my collection of souvenir spoons but it had lost its little name plate.
I'm glad you and Jan like my rocks. It's quite relaxing painting them and there must be so many ideas out there.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sent a pic of your fairy houses to g/ daughter,she said thanks (to you ) for the idea, Lilly is 41/2 and Hayley (Mum) is running out of ideas to amuse her.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

A big change in our weather today, gone is the lovely warm sunshine, back with cold winds, I 've lit my wood burner to cheer things up a bit.
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Bit mixed here...... hubby's cords are blowing on the line and the sun comes and goes, not so warm either!

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Can't believe how quickly it can change, but that's English weather for you, we can get 3 seasons in one day, hubbys cords should dry anyway
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Day by Day the weather changes. This weekend will be cold and raining by us. Monday and I think the rest of the week the Sun will come out. Monday we might grill out if the forecast predicts Sun.
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eating alone tonight, no chinese take out with my family, One of my sons came to see me yesterday, he passed a home made lasagna through the window, we blew air kisses, and off he went. I have enough for 3 dinners, one for tonight, 2 in the freezer.
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Eating alone tonight, no chinese take out with my family, One of my sons came to see me yesterday, he passed a home made lasagna through the window, we blew air kisses, and off he went. I have enough for 3 dinners, one for tonight, 2 in the freezer.
> F


Finish cleaning for the day. My hubby took the vacuum cleaner and I took the dust mop. We got rid of some dust bunnies. We will clean the bathroom another day. One will do the one up and the other will do one down. Enough exercise for the day can only do so much bending down at one time. I also did one load of wash and put the clothes in the dryer. The washer and dryer is in the basement (more steps which is exercising).

Jan you really have a good son who thinks of you. 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fine you are being looked after Jan. You must miss your weekend trips out. I'm glad we have a garden to get outside. I haven't been outside the front gate for nearly a fortnight and that was only a hosp appt. Got a new car we've only used twice and a new wheelchair I've never used. Hey ho, we can just hope and pray we will all keep safe.

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gas is at it's lowest. 99 cents per gallon and no place to go. 
H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Gas is at it's lowest. 99 cents per gallon and no place to go.
> H


Wow! Over here it's about $1.79! Disney is closed with no opening date!

Hash browns on the side

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I am quite happy sitting near the fire doing my crochet blanket, listening to my music. Had 3 calls and some texts from the family, they have all stayed in their own homes. 
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just that a burning fire, music and crocheted in your hands, did you forget your G/T? My hubby and I used to go out a lot listening to bands and having a few drinks at different bars. 
Since St. Patty's Day we didn't have a drink at home except for last night. We had to have one drink because it was Friday Night, our night for going out for fish and having a few drinks. 
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Knitting, crochet G&T do not go together Ann, unless you like frogging :sm02: Your nights out with hubby going for fish supper and a few drinks sounds good to me.
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Let our Gin/tonics be put on hold. Actually neither one of us like drinking at home. It's different when you are with a group of people which isn't happening these days. 
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Might do some cleaning today Ann after you mentioned that you and hubby had been doing some. You made me feel a bit guilty, haha.
Jan, I hope Lilly and her mum enjoy the rock painting. Maybe they can paint some to look like Easter eggs and hide them in the garden for the fairies. 
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice to have a somewhat clean house even though nobody will be stopping in. It gives one a good feeling once it is done. 
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh I agree Ann. I’ve cleaned both bathrooms and dusted the lounge room so I feel like I’ve done something now.
It’s raining quite heavily here at the moment, good to see. 
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Polished and ***** and span now Sue, our clocks went forward last night so trying to sort my head out!!!! I wish "they" would would stop messing with the clocks.

Have you seen any fairies today or are they sheltering from the rain?

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Question-- Joan have you had some snow ? We had a very slight sprinkling this morning, stopped after about 5 minutes, sky looks full of it-- as my dear Mum used to say.
I wish they'd leave the clocks alone, I forgot to do mine !! :sm04:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Remind myself to move our clocks back next weekend. No Joan, the fairies weren’t out today, they don’t like to get wet as it messes with their little wings. Haha
S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

So much colder today. I have had to light the fire. Just thinking about making a cake today to help warm the place up.

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sun is out and it is 4C and windy, feels very cold out. I know what you mean Jan, my Mum used say the sky is full of snow!!! This hour mess with my brain!

Sue, I thought the fairies would be home. At least you get an extra hour, we lost an hour. 

T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Time to put my knitting and lap top down and get something in the oven.

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Taking a break from knitting & crochet , going to bake some small cakes, and prepare some veg. and chicken breasts to cook and freeze for another day. Knit after lunch.
u


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U and me both Jeannie, knitting & K.P can take over if we let it. :sm02: :sm16: 
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Visitors won't be coming today or the month of April. I'm planning on making pumpkin bars with cream cheese frosting for my hubby and I. During these shut-in times I like having something sweet. 
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very surprised just now -- Big rat a tat on my front door, Amazon man put parcel on the door step, I looked out the window saw the driver, gave him 'thumbs up' got the same back. Put latex gloves on to open it, there was a big box of my favourite chunky Kit-Kat bars but no message, phoned 2 of my g/kids, no wasn't them. Then I had a call from Andy, one of my twins asking if Amazon had been, wasn't that lovely of him & D dil. 
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wasn't that a lovely idea for his Mum!! Shows how much you are loved :sm11: 

We've just had a hail storm here.

XYZ


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes, that was a lovely surprise.-- I'm not surprised when you say you've had a hail storm, it's a very cold wind as well. Bit different to last week -end it was lovely wasn't it.
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

At least we appreciated that lovely few days, it was rather unusual for this time of year. Let's hope that we have a proper early Spring.

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bad storm last night by us, while I was reading last night, we had one crack and lost electricity for a second. My bed light went out and the clock by the bed. Everything to seem to calm down for the day. We are predict to have a nice week, looking forward to it. 
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cold as winter here,even had a sprinkle of snow, soon disappeared though, good job too, hate the stuff.
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dear Jan, what a lovely surprise, receiving the kitkats, yummy. Such a sweet son you have, sending you the parcel.
My niece in Manchester mentioned the lovely weather they were having, sad that it’s gone back to winter temperatures.
I’m going to have a baking day today too as we’re getting low on supplies. Got to keep well stocked up with the goodies haven’t we ?
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Everyday Pancakes 

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fish and chips.
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Good Grief, the shut in will go on until April 30 and maybe be extend until June 1
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Heck, and that’s only an estimate I presume. I’ve been baking this morning and made hubby’s favourite date scones. I also found two packet mixes which were getting close to expiry date, chocolate brownies and cinnamon with apple muffins. I prefer to make my cakes from scratch but I had bought these, ages ago when they were half price. Turned out ok anyway and the majority of the goodies have been packed away and put in the freezer.
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I've heard from Bonnie, she hasn't heard anything from Admin! She is ok and sends her love to everyone in the "Kitchen"


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Joan that’s good to know. I must drop Bonnie a line soon. Has your weather improved?
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kitchen (ours) is still open for business thank goodness,we'll limit ourselves on all these goodies we are baking, and with not getting a lot of exercise them pounds will soon stack up. Good to know Bonnies ok Joan, thanks for letting us know. 
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Let’s have a session of touching our toes and light exercises every day. A walk in the garden and pull out some weeds will keep us fit.
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My arm-chair pedals have been out for a couple of weeks, I can pedal and knit at the same time :sm02: You asked how our weather is,--it's easterly cold winds blowing at the moment,not at all nice,
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Not too nice by us yet, waiting for the sun to come out. The sun always seems to get me going!
Joan, it's a good thing you keep in touch with Bonnie. Hopefully you told her we all miss her. 
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Overcast here today, was hoping for sunshine as I’ve got laundry to do and I prefer to dry it outside, especially the sheets. I’m just enjoying stewed rhubarb and apple with yoghurt and a peach for breakfast.
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pea soup for us that I made for Supper. Sue I didn't have stewed rhubarb for some time I use to love it but cut back because of the sugar. Tell me how did you make it stew rhubarb with apple then stirred in the yoghurt. By making that way must cut the sugar down, did you add any at all? 
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quick and sugar free way that I make rhubarb and apple. Wash and cut rhubarb into 1 inch pieces and place in saucepan with peeled and chopped apples. Juice one to two oranges and pour juice into pan, just enough to cover the fruit. Add a good sprinkle of ground cinnamon. Cover pan with a lid and cook, very very gently until fruit breaks down, stirring often.
I find that if you serve it cold with a couple of dollops of yoghurt it makes an ideal dessert or breakfast base and no need for sugar.
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rhubarb and orange juice go really well together, I add a bit of honey when I stew mine. Love rooby and strawberry crumble with cream or custard--or both if your'e greedy like me. 
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Red Cherries with chocolate 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sounds yummy, rhubarb and strawberry crumble and red cherries and chocolate.
I’ve just seen Donald Trump on tv, his hair is looking so much better, it’s a nice shade of grey. He must have run out of his usual hair product.
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Sounds yummy, rhubarb and strawberry crumble and red cherries and chocolate.
> I've just seen Donald Trump on tv, his hair is looking so much better, it's a nice shade of grey. He must have run out of his usual hair product.
> T


trump said "my hair is blowing in the wind and it's mine" :sm02:

Susan, thanks for your recipe for making your rhubarb sauce I can't wait until early summer so I can try it out. All my recipes called for too much sugar and I had to give up 
eating rhubarb or very little of it. 
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U are welcome Ann. I’m lucky, my neighbour has lots of rhubarb growing and gave me a huge bunch last week. 
V


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

*Victoria* rhubarb is the best one if you are thinking of growing some. Mine is lush at the moment. Growing like billeo with all this sunshine. Crumble is my favourite way of cooking it. It does take quite a bit of sugar though.

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Well maybe give it a try using fresh orange juice instead and cutting down on the calories. I’ve got one crown in my veggie garden at the moment, I’m hoping it will take off soon. I’m not sure what variety it is though, I will look out for the Victoria one when I’m allowed to visit the garden centre again ( whenever that maybe ).
XYZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra Rhubarb anyone? When I first joined KP 2011 I met someone who lived in the Southern States. I guess it's too hot to grow rhubarb there but here in WI once you have the plant started it will grow like a weed. I told her I would send her some. I wrapped it up in clear foil and then aluminum foil and put it in a cardboard tube and shipped it to her. She was so happy with the rhubarb she sent me a large sum of money. At least it was more than what rhubarb is worth in our area plus covering the postage. I really didn't want to take it from her and told her that. She refused to take the money back so I sent her some more rhubarb and she sent more money. After that I don't know what happen to her she was no longer on KP. I told story to many of relatives and friends in WI and we all had a Big Laugh. I guess it depends on what area you live in and if you want something bad enough you pay the price. The thing is I would given her the Rhubarb. 
Y, Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A lovely story Ann. Obviously the lady was so very happy to be able to get a supply of rhubarb and happy to pay you for your efforts. I always appreciate it when our neighbour gives us eggs and produce from their garden. I usually bake them a cake in return.
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Baking seems like something you like doing. I never did much baking after the kids moved out. If I felt like getting something sweet then I went to pick something up. We ate out at least three times a week. Now I'm cooking & baking plus daily clean-up of the kitchen. We could get carry-out but it still eating at home. The reason why we ate out so much because it was our way of socializing. 
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Current situation I think it’s safer to cook meals at home so no cross contamination. Yes, I’ve always enjoyed baking and from an early age I used to help mum bake cakes and make pastry. My godmother was a great cook and used to make hundreds of mince pies at Christmas to raise money for charities. Every Saturday I used to go to her house and she would show me how to make lots of delicacies including Choux pastry for eclairs and meringues. I used to love those times.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Am I the only one that doesn't really like rhubarb....... much prefer apple pie or fresh fruit of any kind. 

The sun is shining hope at lasts as I have the machine going and want to peg the washing outside.

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Desserts I think there isn't one that I would turn down. 

No sun by us yet, it's gloomy out and damp. Need the sun to put us in a Sunny Mood!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Especially cloudy here at the moment but no rain. Did a bit of shopping this morning, hubby was happy as we finally managed to buy some oats. No flour though and no toilet paper and no tissues. Bought my puzzle magazines so will start on them soon.
Hope everyone is well. 
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Flour doesn't look like you will be doing any baking. Toilet paper & tissues what can you do without them? You cannot stop pooping. At least you found your puzzle magazines your brain will be put to use. 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Got one pack of toilet paper and I’ve also got a box of tissues in the guest bedroom which I had forgotten about. Yes, flour is a problem as I’ve only got about a cup left. Lucky I stocked the freezer with home baked goodies. Hope Joan and Jan are ok, they haven’t been on for a day or so.
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Have found a package of T/P when I was looking for Paper Toweling. I'm out of P/T but I have extra dinner napkins. They been doing the job of my paper toweling. 
I wish I knew a substitute for flour, maybe next time you go shopping you will find some. 
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I’ve got a packet of gluten free flour which I can use if I have too. I bought it when my son and DIL were visiting as she is on a gluten free diet. 
Extra laundry for you, using real napkins. I haven’t used linen ones in years though they do look smart on a table setting.
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just made a mistake by not saying the dinner napkins I'm using are paper dinner napkins :sm02: 
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep hunting and all sorts of forgotten useful items seem to turn up. I can get Tp but can't get kitchen roll. We just make the best of what does get delivered, one can't pick and choose. :sm11: 

Glad you don't have wash the best linen napkins. Ann.
Hope you can get some flour soon Sue.
Where are you Jan? Hope you are OK.

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Linen Napkins seem to be a time of the past at our house. I have been wearing plastic gloves whenever I leave the house. Just in case I might need them. My hubby doesn't want me walking into any buildings. Tomorrow we need to have our taxes done. I will be sitting in the car in case I need to sign any papers and Art will be going inside. 

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Making knitted poppies at the moment. It’s Anzac Day later this month and because of the Coronavirus there won’t be any ceremonies or marches. We are being encouraged to decorate our mail boxes with poppies as a sign of remembrance and respect. I made two in a couple of hours yesterday and will knit some more today.
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Next thing by us will be parades and rummage sales. To be on the safe side I hope all this will be cancel this year. Susan I like the idea of making poppies and celebrating in a Safe Way. 
People can still drive around and look how others decorate their homes and mailboxes. 
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

On and on with the knitting of poppies. I will have to try and get some more red yarn. I’ve got heaps of yarn but only one ball of red. 
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> On and on with the knitting of poppies. I will have to try and get some more red yarn. I've got heaps of yarn but only one ball of red.
> P


Perhaps you could add some greenery to go with your poppies when you run out of red yarn, Sue.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quick thinking Joan. I thought maybe I could add some rosemary from the garden, make it into a wreath shape. I will have to experiment.
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rosemary is a good idea Sue. You will have to show us what you end up with!

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

So glad to be back with you, I've had no emails from KP letting me know your antics, I thought the thread had been closed by admin. Anyway here I am , keeping well , and hope you all are as well. Love the rhubarb story Ann.
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tut tut , I'm still not being able to get into the kitchen, can't think why-- I know we are told to keep away from friends and family but this is going to the extreme lol ha haha. HELP, please PM me.
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> So glad to be back with you, I've had no emails from KP letting me know your antics, I thought the thread had been closed by admin. Anyway here I am , keeping well , and hope you all are as well. Love the rhubarb story Ann.
> T


The rhubarb made me cringe! But each to his own, good job we're not all the same isn't it. Glad you've found your way back to the kitchen, it'snot the same without you!! :sm11:

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U all are 6 feet apart, I think we are Safe to meet every day like we have been. Welcome back Jan
Susan can't wait until you show us what you came up for the poppies.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very good to be back, I missed you all so much.
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Where is everybody?


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Xtraordinary times we are living in. Hope everyone is safe and well. 


Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yay, there you are Jeannie, I'm having probs getting notifications from kitchen thread in my inbox, , but here we are. Hope you are all ok.
Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A reply of mine seems to have gone missing! Don't know what is going on. ????

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Bit worrying Joan, hope we don't lose contact with each other, at least I'm not the only one having unanswered replies-- anyway, good job we can email each other if things go belly up.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Chaos if we can’t contact our kitchen buddies. Glad to see you back Jan and Jeannie, wondering where you were. Thought you may have got locked in the pantry with James or Eric, haha. 
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Don't know what happen to my message. I swear I left my message with the letter C before my hubby called me to watch trump on TV along with our Friday night cocktails.
Then we had our usually pan fried walleye for Supper. 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Entertaining yourselves nicely with the cocktails and fish. Sounds a lovely relaxing evening. I’ve just had a piece of brownie and a coffee and will knit some more poppies soon.
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fine Idea of yours! How many poppies did you make so far?
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good to be back girls,I'll join in with poppies later, must get the c2c blanket finished to give to my young man neighbour, he's been so helpful. Oh, and James dragged me into the pantry, but when we got there it was bare, all James found was a wrinkled up sausage 
H :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Going ok, I’ve made six so far. I spent the afternoon knitting and watching 8 episodes of Call the Midwife. It was the latest series which I hadn’t seen before. Nice and relaxing while hubby played on his PlayStation. 
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hope everything sorts itself out soon, missing posts are a bit odd!!

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

It had me worried, I thought I'd been chucked off like Bonnie :sm13: 
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jan they wouldn't dare............


K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitchen Help Needed, I have been spending way too much time in there. Did all of our help leave because of the virus? The virus doesn't like food but I sure do. 
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lying low Ann, don't think Mrs Bridges will be hiring staff for a long time.We must all keep our distance and fight this terrible disease. 
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

My oh my, daylight saving is now finished in Australia. We got an extra hour in bed but still woke up in the dark as it was raining. More poppies to knit but I’m going to spend some time in the kitchen today.
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Not used to this changing the clocks lark. We went an hour forward last weekend and I'm still not used to it. 
M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

M&M’s in the Easter Basket 


N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

None of the baskets will be filled this year, at least not much. Where as most of us don't like this shut in I know my 3 year old GD is very Happy all of her siblings and Mom stays home with her. She doesn't want to left out and my daughter needs to do homework with her along with the rest of the three that are at home.
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh I’m sure your 3 year old GD is having a very special time, playing school. She will learn lots of extra things with the older siblings. Has mum been giving them cooking classes too ? Lots of fun. 
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Part-time Job being teacher, that's all she talks about how over-whelming it can get. My daughter said the kids play outside as much as they can. For sure she must be making extra food with the tribe being home. I hope they are helping when it comes to cleaning up the kitchen. I can imagine all the dirty dishes she has been getting. 
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite overwhelming to be a mum at times. I was fortunate enough to be a stay at home mum with my 4 children. I got a part time job when my youngest started kindergarten. I must admit, it felt good to be with grown ups for a while though I did enjoy being able to see all the kids milestones.
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Quite overwhelming to be a mum at times. I was fortunate enough to be a stay at home mum with my 4 children. I got a part time job when my youngest started kindergarten. I must admit, it felt good to be with grown ups for a while though I did enjoy being able to see all the kids milestones.
> R


Happy Birthday Sue!!!????????????


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sue it's your birthday, have a happy one despite all this horrid virus, hope you had lots of Birthday wishes via text and phone calls xxx
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks Joan to remembering to tell us it's Susan Birthday! It is hard these days remembering what day it is and it's so easy to leave a Birthday, Anniversary slip by.
Susan I made a carrot cake I will think of you when I have a piece. 
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U are all very lovely, sending me birthday wishes. The sun is shining, hubby and I are both well so it’s going to be a lovely birthday. I’ve got a few birthday cards from overseas so I’ve made sure I’ve been washing my hands too, haha. 
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very kind of others to be thinking of you! I haven't been sending out any cards out at this time. My friend even told to hold off from taking the shawl I made her. 
Susan I'm glad you had a Good Day, like you side the Sun was Shining to bring you Best Wishes for the rest of the year. 
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, the phone has been running hot this morning with birthday wishes. My son and DIL have organised a subscription for two of my favourite puzzle magazines. My youngest daughter sent me a Facebook message and is going to call me this afternoon. I feel blessed despite these worrying times.
XYZ


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Xcitment goes your way, I'm so glad you are getting so many good wishes, you are special person to many!
Y, Z, or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Aww thanks Ann, I do feel special today. The sun is still shining too though it’s starting to get a little cooler. 
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Birthday has gone now I guess leaving a nice warm glow to last.

What are you all doing to occupy yourselves during this lock-down? We seem to have got a bit lethargic. I have lost my knitting mojo!! I walk round the garden but that is about all apart from the usual cooking, cleaning and washing.

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Crossword puzzles, still trying to win an elusive prize. Also I’m still knitting poppies and tomorrow I will probably do some more baking. I managed to buy 2 kilos of SR flour so I’m set to go.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Done the laundry, hanging out to dry now in the sun.Still not getting any notification in my inbox, so don't know what you gals have been up to. I'm catching up on an old post so I know you had lovely birthday messages from your family Sue.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ever so odd Jan, I don't know what else to suggest other than forward my KP emails to you!

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

For now lets not bother Joan, but thanks-- as you can see I got this in my inbox so maybe it'll sort itself out, but if you don't see me here in the kitchen you'll know I can't get in :sm02: I'm ok and hope you all are. xx(Hugs )
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Goodo, we'll leave at then. We're ok, just a bit stir crazy like a lot of folk!!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Happy to be here!!! maybe I'll get in the kitchen more often now,.... you are right, it's horrid having to stay away from friends & family, but we have to be sensible.
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I know what you mean we must be sensible.... we haven't been out of the front gate since 18th March. So glad we have big garden to walk round. The weather has been lovely. The birds have been fighting at the feeders although there is plenty to go round. The sparrows in particular squabble!! :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jolly cold out in the garden, I just went out to fill the bird feeders, nice to see the sun though. 
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Done the laundry, hanging out to dry now in the sun.Still not getting any notification in my inbox, so don't know what you gals have been up to. I'm catching up on an old post so I know you had lovely birthday messages from your family Sue.
> E


On top of your KP Digest do you have "Watched Topics" and nothing is appearing on the topics you have posted on?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keeping the birds fed that is a must. It wasn't at all cold here, lovely warm sunny day. You would think we were a lot further apart than 125 miles! 

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lazy Days
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> Keeping the birds fed that is a must. It wasn't at all cold here, lovely warm sunny day. You would think we were a lot further apart than 125 miles!
> 
> L


Joan where do you live ? Sorry I've asked you before, but I've forgotten !!


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Joan where do you live ? Sorry I've asked you before, but I've forgotten !!


Borders of London and Kent!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now I must get on with my crochet, I'm doing a c2c blanket for my g/daughter who is expecting her 1st baby in July--- but I'm doing the blanket for her. It'll be done well before baby comes, it's almost done now with all this time on my hands 
:sm02: :sm02: 
O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Orange Juice 

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pina colada please 
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Pina colada please
> Q


Question for Jan on top of your page for KP do you have Watched Topics?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

grandmann said:


> Question for Jan on top of your page for KP do you have Watched Topics?


Yes Ann I do


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Yes Ann I do


There isn't any topics in there? Do you see "New Kitchen and Cooking Word Game"?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

grandmann said:


> There isn't any topics in there? Do you see "New Kitchen and Cooking Word Game"?


Yes I see''New kitchen and cooking game'' It does help, thankyou.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Raring to go this morning, laundry to do first then baking. Come on girls, get your aprons on and cook up a storm. There’s not much else to do. Haha
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Singing your way through the day, what a way to go! Turning a year older really got you Stimulated. Now if I could put on my apron with the duster in my hand!
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Time out now for me. I’m waiting for Bargain Hunt to come on the tv. It’s on every afternoon, do you get it aired in the US Ann ? I love watching the english lifestyle programmes. I received a lovely email birthday card from Bonnie this morning, it was great hearing from her.
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'U' enjoy your time out Sue, I love B.H , I like when Anita the Scottish lady presents it, Tims good too, he makes me laugh. It's a nice bright sunny day here, can't go out anywhere so I'll potter in the garden when I've finished house duties.Lovely for you to get a card from Bonnie, I bet she misses us as we do her. 
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very good programme Bargain Hunt we both join in ...... that won't sell or that won't make a profit, of course we always think we know best. :sm11: :sm11: 

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Very good programme Bargain Hunt we both join in ...... that won't sell or that won't make a profit, of course we always think we know best. :sm11: :sm11:
> 
> W


We do the same Joan. Hubby often gets frustrated at what the so called experts choose for the bonus buy. 
XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes and don't we get a surprise when we think the object is useless and it makes huge profit?. I like 'Flog it' and Antiques Roadshow.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Antiques Roadshow is on every afternoon too but they are repeats at the moment. I like the Celebrity Roadshow too, Charles Hanson is a real hoot isn’t he ? We haven’t had Flog It on for ages, l like that show too, the presenter seems a nice chap, can’t remember his name.
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Blimey you got me guessing so asked Mr google his name -- Paul Martin Sue, he's quite dishy isn't he. 
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cor, yes, he is rather dishy and has such a nice voice. I remember another presenter from a few years back but I can’t recall the name of the show. His name, I think is David Dickinson but he’s not in the same league as Paul Martin, a bit too “ brassy “ haha.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

David is still presenting it, as you say a bit too 'brassy' I think he spends a lot of time either under a sun-bed or in a tanning parlour, have you seen his wife. ? 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Every antique type programme on our radar, no swearing and no violence. Although hubby likes murder mysteries and cowboy films!! I just switch off mentally! :sm09: 

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

For my entertainment I like ''Coastal Walks' with Paul Rose, or Julia Bradbury, also Michael Portello on his train journeys. 
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Time out now for me. I'm waiting for Bargain Hunt to come on the tv. It's on every afternoon, do you get it aired in the US Ann ? I love watching the english lifestyle programmes. I received a lovely email birthday card from Bonnie this morning, it was great hearing from her.
> U


Not that I know of, I never heard of Bargain Hunt. We do get Antique Roadhouse and Flea Market Flip. Your show looks interesting I wish we would get it. 
My hubby really likes watching the news channels and often times I will get myself looking at the political sites on KP but I prefer not to. Give me almost any entertaining
music show and those shows are very slim to find. I also like watching movies from the 40 era.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh Joan, my hubby likes watching Cowboy movies too, some of them are really old and I’m sure he’s seen them a million times. No, Jan, I haven’t seen David’s wife, is she as tanned as him ? Yes Ann, I’m sure that you would enjoy all the English lifestyle shows, I love Escape to the Country with all the beautiful homes.
I was in touch with Bonnie yesterday, I sent her an email. She sends her love to you all and is missing us. It’s been 5 months now. :-(
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Problem with Bonnie getting on KP after 5 months you would think by now it could be resolved. 
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite so. I contacted admin by PM asking if they could help her but I never got a reply.
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really Sue--- now why am I not surprised? Admin do not seem to be doing a very good job these days.--- 5 months? wow I didn't realise it was as long as that since we heard from Bonnie
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Surely Bonnie should be allowed back by now!! It's a ridiculous situation isn't it?

Yes Sue hubby has seen the same old cowboys over and over........

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Talking of old films, Ron used to watch 'Zulu' quite a lot of times :sm02: Must admit I quite enjoyed it, but there was a limit for me haha-- by the way Joan, did you watch Julia Bradbury on her walk last might.?
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Unlucky there Hubby doesn't like Julia B. Hubby has watched Zulu!

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very popular is Zulu. My hubby loves watching it, it was also a favourite with my dear dad too. I remember my dad always loved watching wrestling on tv though he said it was a fix. I think one of the characters was Mick McManus, it was always funny to see the antics of the wrestlers.
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

We used to watch wrestling, Big Daddy was a favourite-, his real name was Shirley Crabtree :sm02: :sm02: X


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra Wrestling for my son, myself something I don't care to watch. 
Y, Z or A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A lovely fresh sunny morning - hope all is well with everyone!! :sm11: 

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Beautiful morning,... I second that Joan-- hope all is well with everybody
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cooee, everything good here as well. We’ve just had dinner, shepherds pie tonight and there’s leftovers for another day.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dinner sorted then - we're halfway between breakfast and lunch!

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Elevenses here, hot x bun and a nice cuppa fresh coffee... Sue I love making dinners for two days, we call them a 'two dayer' dinner. What's your weather today.?
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fine weather today Jan. Sunny with a light breeze and temperature around 20 degrees. 
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Getting in the garden for a bit of fresh air then Sue?
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy to have a garden to get out into, I'd hate to be in flat during these odd times. Nice to see the Bluebells just starting to bloom, reminds me of our trips to Scotland!

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Haha, yes, I was out and about in the garden earlier. I did a bit of weeding then put seed out for the galahs and wrens. I love watching the birds in the afternoons. It’s 8.10 pm now and is dark outside. We hear the occasional pitter patter of feet on our veranda, possums and pademelons looking for supper.
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm waiting for my bluebells to 'pop' I wish I could send you a pic of them, it's like a carpet of blue when they're all out, they have even spread to next doors front garden. I also have huge red poppies, they will soon be in flower. Trouble with them , they don't last long, especially if it's windy and dashes all the petals off.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I love to see the birds, mainly sparrows, blue-tits, robins and the occasional wood pigeons. Sparrows make a happy chattering noise, do you remember them from the UK Sue?

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Joan & you other gals, go to newest topics and you'll see '' who want to hear birdsong', it's lovely but I wish the back ground music wasn't so loud 
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Joan, we get sparrows here too though not in all areas. I never saw them when I lived in Qld but we do see them here in Tasmania, also the lovely blackbirds.
I’ll go and check out the birdsong Jan.
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kind of you, Jan to let us know about Birdsong http://volkerpannes.de/portfolio/bird-song-opera/ 
Joyful way to wake up this morning hearing the birds sing!
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Loved it, but thought it was spoilt by the too loud orchestral music in the back ground,the birds were lovely though
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

My hubby, Art was sitting in the other room and wanted to know what the noise was when I had it on. :sm02: 
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now that made me smile.He must've thought you'd gone 'all highbrow'
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Loved it, but thought it was spoilt by the too loud orchestral music in the back ground,the birds were lovely though
> M


Music too loud.... I love bird song, we have a RSPB clock that has a twelve different bird songs one for each hour.

Jan the first bluebell I saw out was PINK!!! Funny how they mutate.

N :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now thats funny , I had a couple of pink ones last year.
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pink Bluebells must make a pretty garden site along with the other flowers! Anything else blooming?
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite a lot of primulas, all self set and all different colours, and some tulips almost ready to pop as are the camelias buds
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Remember the tulips I had and dug them all up and gave to a neighbor. I don't have any plants in the yard or veg. garden. I had to give it all up my hubby just wanted lawn.
The outside plants that I grow are grown on the three tiered deck. I was able to get fresh tomatoes and peppers last year from the plants I had. 
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-658730-1.html
I might have to try this growing tulips in large pots!
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Stunning tulips aren’t they ? I’ve got daffodil bulbs around the garden plus iris and naked ladies. The naked ladies have just finished flowering but we will have to wait a few months before the daffodils and iris come up. I love spring when they are all out in bloom. 
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The iris I had changed colors on me once. Did that ever happen to your iris? Otherwise the main color was purple. 
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Unknown so far as we’ve only lived at this house for 15 months. Last year they were purple and yellow, really pretty. 
Today ( Good Friday) is quite overcast and we may get rain. Hubby and I keep getting text messages from the police warning us not to go out unless necessary. They are out in force over the easter weekend fining people who are going to their holiday homes and camping etc. It’s a great idea and some of our MPs have been caught out. You would think that they would know the rules.
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very good that the police are enforcing people to stay at home Sue, our Prime minister-- Mr Johnson has had a letter sent out to everyone here asking people to abide by the rules-- I guess you've seen/heard on the news how sick he's been with the virus, thankfully he's on the mend.
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

We were concerned about your Prime Minister and we were very relieved to hear that he’s now out of intensive care.
Hope he continues to improve. How is Prince Charles going ?
XYZA


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Added this for anyone who can no longer reach their back, thanks for the tip Sue. :sm11:

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-658804-1.html#14978740

I understand Prince Charles had a mild dose and is OK now.

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Beaut idea Joan. They look ideal without being prickly. 
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Co-op had two deliverys early this morning, 1 lorry of bread, the other just general food stuffs I imagine. I looked out the window after they'd gone and there was a queue right along the street, ok people were standing 2 feet apart, but why do folk have to pounce on stores just for the sake of it ?The manager is letting one in as one comes out,As I've told you before, my friend brings stuff I phone over, she's bringing Easter eggs and milk for me later today.I've got rock cakes in the oven to give her for rest of the staff as a little thank you to them.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Doesn't it make think that some folk are greedy or selfish? If everyone just bought what they needed *when* they needed there would be enough to go round! It makes me cross. Good of you to show your appreciation. :sm11:

I did some posts yesterday that didn't appear on here.........

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Every body, apart from a certain few selfish ones are being very sensible,My eldest son has just called, he brought me 3 frozen meals, home cooked by him, and passed them through the window, so horrid not to be able to ask him in for a coffee like he usually does when he/ or the others visit
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Frozen meals from your son Jan, what a lovely surprise. Have you eaten all the Kit Kat’s yet ? If not, I will be around to share when I’m helping Joan eat her Easter eggs. Yum 
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Giving out Chocolate from a local Candy store was something I did every Easter. This year there won't be any chocolate. I have a bag of chocolate chips if that counts. :sm23: 

Joan, those back scratchers really look might do it, I might have to make one for myself. Did it take three skeins of scrubby yarn to make one? 
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Haven’t even got any chocolate chips in my pantry. I have got a packet of chocolate biscuits though ( just remembered ) they are in the fridge.
Yes, I really like Joan’s back scrubbies too, please Joan, can I have the pattern ? 
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm sorry Sue all the Kit Kats are gone, but I'll share my Easter eggs with you all, I'm sure there will be enough for us all after my kids and grandies pass me them through the window, and I'll do the same with theirs with 'air blown' kisses and hugs .Happy Easter to you lovely friends xx
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jan, you are so sweet offering to share your eggs. Will you get any Cadbury cream eggs do you think ? They are my favourites but I’ve hardly seen any this year as we haven’t been going to our usual large supermarket.
Happy Easter to you my dear Jan xx
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kit-Kat do a big egg with mini kits inside, I haven't been to any of the stores so don't know about the Cadburys cream eggs, they are rather mooooorish.
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Love them but the problem is, I can’t stop at one so it’s probably as well that I can’t find any. Kit Kat Easter eggs sound yummy, hope you get one of them tomorrow. Ooh it’s so exciting waiting for the Easter bunny. Haha.
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

May I be so bold and ask if you can put a whole one in your mouth ? 'Cos I can :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: 
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Giving out Chocolate from a local Candy store was something I did every Easter. This year there won't be any chocolate. I have a bag of chocolate chips if that counts. :sm23:
> 
> Joan, those back scratchers really look might do it, I might have to make one for myself. Did it take three skeins of scrubby yarn to make one?
> H


Have only used one 100 gram ball, Ann, the King Cole cotton I used is softer than regular scrubby yarn and knitted on 6mm needles. They really work well and dry fairly quickly.

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice to have a back scratcher like you made Joan. 
Cadburys cream eggs, I always had them in the house for Easter. Maybe this year my 3 kids might surprise me. I sure hope so. 
Everyone have a nice Easter whatever you do. I have been following Church services on U-tube and Easter Sunday will be on TV. 
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh this is a strange Easter, no Easter eggs or visitors!

A lot folk have asked for my washer/scrubber "pattern" I hope they are not disappointed!

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Please send me the pattern, Joan 
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quick as a flash it's been sent.

Our electricity is going off in about 10 mins for the rest of the evening :sm13: 
So see you all tomorrow.....


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Quick as a flash it's been sent.
> 
> Our electricity is going off in about 10 mins for the rest of the evening :sm13:
> So see you all tomorrow.....


Thanks, Joan. I got the pattern!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rather miserable Joan having your power switched off, what’s going on ? Don’t forget to send me the back scratcher pattern as well, please. Happy Easter to all my dear friends.
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Silly Easter Bunny wasn’t at the malls this year! 

I agree a odd Easter 

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Switched power off, what was that all about Joan ? I'm up late, I watched Queen Victoria and Abdhul, I'd seen it before but really enjoyed it so watched it again as nothing else worth watching. Off to bed now, nighty night


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Talking with my son and DIL this morning via FaceTime. They surprised us and told us to go on an Easter Egg Hunt. Went into the guest room, where they had stayed in February and found 2 Cadbury boxed eggs. One is my favourite, creme eggs and the other is an Oreo. They had hid them in one of the bedside drawers, it was a lovely surprise. I can’t remember the last time I went on an Easter egg hunt, probably 20 odd years ago.
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U should have the pattern now Sue. Lucky to have your Easter eggs Sue. Our daughter did something similar also in February, she hid my Mothers day card, hubby's birthday card and present. 

The electricity company turned the power off because there was a problem outside a neighbours house! We sat in the dark and talked, no tv, no internet and no fans. There were three vans and a mechanical digger in the road. I think they may come back as neighbours garden has been dug up and fenced off. 

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very sweet of son and dil to do that for you Sue, what a lovely surprise. No Easter egg hunts this year, and I was so looking froward to seeing my sweet little great grandie Lilly who is 4/12 looking for eggs. M g/son set up our phones so we could see & speak to each other, so I saw Lilly but she was tired and wasn't really interested,- lol was lovely to see the others.
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, I’ve made a bit of a dent in the chocolate eggs, eaten most of the small ones but I’ve got the big one left. Good that you managed to speak with the family Jan, modern technology is wonderful isn’t it ? Thanks for the back scrubber pattern Joan. 
XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You have made a dent in your E eggs Sue, I keep looking at mine, I've told myself to wait until a bit later, maybe after lunch or ..... :sm02:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ahem, it is 10 pm here so I did well waiting until eightish before I lost control. 
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

By gum lass thee did do well, it's past 12 midday here, so I will hang out a bit longer
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Come on Jan, don’t torture yourself. Get one down ya gob. 
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't have any Easter eggs but I've ordered hot cross buns and some Magnums for hubby and some Elizabeth Shaw mint crisps for myself for next delivery!

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

E Shaw are delish, I also love Magnums.My g/daughter made some rocky road choc bars and sent some for me, so I'm pacing myself with them at the moment, choccy eggs tomorrow , unless I weaken later. 
F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Easter Eggs To Paint 

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fancy for having Chocolate! My KP friends enjoy the chocolate eggs and think of me. The closest thing I came to in having a chocolate rabbit came from Bonnie in an Easter Card. I told her I almost thought she was checking out the "kitchen" :sm02: the way I have been graving  Chocolate.

Happy Easter Everyone!
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Good girl Ann, not giving into chocolate. Yes, I had a nice Easter ecard from Bonnie too. I could almost smell the chocolate in the kitchen.
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Have to order the greeting cards and sent them out to family. I sure liked the e-card from Bonnie I had tears. Especially when the little chick hatch bringing us new life. 
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I was the same Ann, seeing the little chick. At least it gives us hope for the future. Hope you and your hubby are keeping well. X


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jelly Beans, was our Easter Treat, my hubby bought a pkg. a while back. My favorite color is red being cinnamon. 
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kept a jelly bean dispenser for many years . It was a jelly belly brand and had the most amazing flavours. Hubby’s favourite was the black one, licorice I presume. I liked them all, typical me though I seem to think the peanut butter one was a favourite.
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lovely to hear from Bonnie again, the greetings were welcome, we also received just one "real" Easter card this year. 

It's raining here this morning

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Marvellous news that Boris Johnson is recovering well. It was really worrying for a while wasn’t it ?
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice to know he's back recuperating in at Chequers! Feel sorry for his girlfriend who is expecting!

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Other sad news, Tim Brook Taylor passed away from the Coronavirus. I used to love watching The Goodies.
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

President is thinking about opening the Country, I feel it should be left for the Governors because they are the ones who closed their individual States. I feel very uncomfortable with the whole thing. I'm not ready to move around people I don't even go to the store. My daughter will be doing our grocery shopping this weekend for us. There are so many that are unbelievers of the virus. A neighbor called me today to tell me that they purchased new patio furniture. It is nothing for them to go shopping like nothing is going on. 
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite ridiculous to be thinking about opening the country yet. I’m like you Ann, horrified to think that some people are buying furniture, that’s certainly not an essential. 
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Quite ridiculous to be thinking about opening the country yet. I'm like you Ann, horrified to think that some people are buying furniture, that's certainly not an essential.
> R


Ridiculous as you say - the only way to buy furniture here is on line as far as I know! We haven't been outside our front gate since 18th March and that was a hosp. appt. Groceries are thankfully delivered.

Keep going girls, hope Jan is ok,

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Silly people everywhere eh Joan ? I wish I could get my grocery deliveries back. It’s been weeks since I’ve been able to order online. The last time I tried ordering I would have had to wait at least three weeks, could have died of starvation by then ! We are having to nip to the supermarket tomorrow as we’re out of fruit and most veggies. It’s only the small local supermarket but it’s not too bad at getting things. Yes, where is Jan ? We are missing you Jan x
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

There are silly people around! 

Grateful for home delivery, it makes a lot of difference.

Hubby had a hosp appt tomorrow but it has been delayed till 27th May. Relieved he hasn't go there, the dept is still working but today agreed he will be safer at home!!!!!!!!

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U & I both are missing Jan! 
Our local grocery store will be starting up curb side pick-up. My daughter volunteer to go shopping for us on Saturday. She had plans on coming over here to drop off her garbage. We have city garbage pick-up. Where she lives she has to pay for every pick-up. We pay for our garbage pick-up every year through our taxes. It doesn't hurt for her to bring her garbage and recyclables to our house because we never have that much between the two of us.

V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

I’m doing the grab and go food for the schools. We hand the breakfast and lunch with milk. 

Vegan meals for lunch today 



W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Whatever we can find, our cupboards & refrig. needs to be restock. 
X, Y, Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra large shop for us today. We went to one of the larger supermarkets, 30 minutes drive away. They had a very good choice in fruit and veggies and I bought some strawberries, plums and grapes. The store was well stocked apart from hand wash and sanitizer. There wasn’t too many people shopping which was good, we managed to keep our social distancing. 
YZA


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

You're right Sue, stocks seem to be getting back to normal. I don't always get the brand I prefer particularly with oat milk but I'm grateful for what is delivered. Last time I ordered 6 large and 6 medium eggs and got 6 very large and 15 mixed sizes. We've had plenty of omelettes! 

ZA


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Amazing Joan, getting so many eggs in one order. It’s either a famine or a feast. Haha
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Best food for versatility are eggs!!! Currently we like cheese and mushroom omelettes. The eggs are best by 29th April so they will keep a while.

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cheeky fellow tried to return 5000 toilet rolls and 150 hand sanitizers to a supermarket in South Australia today. He had been banned from selling them on eBay so tried to get a refund at the store. The manager told him to #*%* off. Good on the manager. 
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Didn't help him that plan did it? Good that eBay wouldn't let him sell.

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Egg Omelette with cheese and mushrooms Joan Oh do I wish I could eat one. I just don't dare otherwise I will be cleaning us out of toilet paper. The past year is when I started having trouble eating eggs. I can use eggs in my baked goods or inside stuff but not plain. This morning we are having blueberry pancakes. That's the end of my blueberries. 
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Funny the things that upset us, I have to watch how much cheese I eat as dairy makes me cough, hence I only drink oat milk and soya cream, and butter substitutes.

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gee Whiz if I could only be a kid again, I could eat whatever I wanted. Another thing I need to be careful of is Milk. It's a lucky thing I can have other dairy such as yogurt, cheese and cottage cheese. The three items that I keep in my diet. 
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Having yoghurt now with strawberries, one fresh date, chopped up ginger and cinnamon. I love having breakfast.
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I like what you are having for Breakfast especially the yoghurt and fresh strawberries!
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just had an email from Bonnie, she sends her love to us all. We’ve been exchanging grand furbaby photos.
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kind of you, that you keep regular contact with Bonnie. What she been doing with her down time? 
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lots of knitting, she has just finished an afghan for her granddaughter. I’m going to knit a few more poppies then look at how to display them. I’m thinking of putting them on a small wreath and adding rosemary from the garden.
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Memories help keep us going during these extraordinary times! My breakfast today was two different types of muesli mixed with porage oats and Kellogg's crunchie nut cornflakes. Sue, your breakfast sounded good, I have yogurt lunchtime.

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice to eat yoghurt any time of the day. There’s so many to choose from these days but some of them are very high in sugar.
O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Orange Trees 

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Partly because I have Diabetes 2 I check on my blood ever so often. I eat Light & Fit Yogurt and never have a problem with my sugar spiking but I need to be very careful of milk. 
Anything made with milk such as pudding, sauces can really spike. 
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Question of spiking glucose levels, hubby is Type 2 diabetic and is affected by chips and pastry!!! Haven't heard of that yogurt in the UK.

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ready for my annual Heart Doctor appointment. This will be done by phone tomorrow at 1pm appointment. I can take my blood pressure at home with my monitor. Today it read 110/65
I think that is low compare to what I usually had. See what the doctor says tomorrow. 

I don't have trouble eating yogurt, my breakfast is usually oatmeal, yogurt, fruit & walnuts. My readings always come in good with that breakfast. 
Joan, like your hubby I do need to limit the chips, crackers & pastry. Very seldom will I have a whole hamburger bun, it's too much for me. 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

So missing Jan. Hope she is back soon. I’m having breakfast again, it’s 8.49 am here on Friday. Good luck with your heart check appointment Ann, I’m sure you will pass with flying colours.
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Times are Bad when I need my check-up over the phone. Maybe this will come the new norm. I wished I had this when my pacemaker was put in. I had to go back to work after so many days on leave. I had a different heart doctor at that time. I insisted that either I have my check-up while I was on leave or let me know if there was a problem. Oh No the doctor said it was really important that I keep my appointment with her. I had to take a day of vacation to see her. The appointment lasted less than 2 min. for her to tell me everything turned out OK with the new pacemaker. I was so Mad at her. This past year I switch heart doctors when I talked to my regular doctor. So far this new doctor has been working out for me, we have been even having a few chuckles last time I saw him. 

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Understandable to be mad at your previous heart doctor Ann. My hubby had an appointment with his heart specialist 6 months ago. The doctor was running over an hour late and when it was hubby’s turn he was in and out in 5 minutes.
He’s think of changing specialists too as his is in his late seventies, he doesn’t want to retire but he’s getting a bit doddery on his legs. 
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very nice sunny day here this morning! It's 9am here Sue, just had breakfast, must wash up now. 

Your Doctors appt goes well Ann.

We're in lockdown for another three weeks how about you?

Hope Jan comes back soon, I'm missing her wit.

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

We have another 3-4 weeks of lockdown. I’d rather the government makes sure it’s totally safe before agreeing on a time frame. Yes, poor Jan, she won’t be happy not having the internet, especially now she can’t go out. She must be knitting up a storm instead. 
XYZA


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Another period of lockdown has to be the best option I'd rather be safe than sorry! We have't been out for four weeks, just glad I've got a garden otherwise I think I'd go potty!!

I feel sorry for Jan, it's link she has lost!

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Boring times indeed. I don’t know how parents are coping with children needing home schooling and themselves trying to work from home. I bet you and hubby are looking forward to eventually going out for a nice drive somewhere. Your lovely new car will be feeling very lost and lonely. 
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Boring times indeed. I don't know how parents are coping with children needing home schooling and themselves trying to work from home. I bet you and hubby are looking forward to eventually going out for a nice drive somewhere. Your lovely new car will be feeling very lost and lonely.
> C


Car is sitting on our front drive looking lost and forlorn, we are waiting to see how far hubby is able to drive in one go. I would love to see the sea again.....

I wonder how much home schooling is going on, it's all a bit of a nightmare.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Here I am on my tablet, my lovely g/daughter Laura came to set it up for me,she sent me 
upstairs to be safe.I'll make a few .mistakes so bear with me,I have only ever used it for reading my KINDLE books.It's good go BE back glad you are all alright XX Joan can you email me with your email address please,I seem to have mislaid it


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't what letter we are on but so pleased to see you back, Jan, you've been missed. :sm11: :sm11: 

Good to get going on your kindle.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everyone seems to find a way to cope. Jan I'm glad you found another way to reach us. 
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I quite like sitting on the sofa instead of on my hard computer chair. Shall we choose a letter to start? You choose


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The next letter should be F unless you think we should have a different game. I know Sue mention she really misses your Wit and cheering us up on our gloomy days. 

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Feeling a lot better now that dear Jan is back. We have missed you. Have you eaten all your Easter eggs yet ? I was hoping to join you but couldn’t manage to sneak out, haha. 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good to have you back Jan, was it your computer giving you trouble? We didn't have any Easter eggs but we are enjoying hot cross buns, the price is reduced now. :sm11: 

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Haven’t had any hot x buns this year. Bakery had sold out early and they hadn’t baked as many this year.
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I suppose we can't have it all. Shopping seems to be getting back to normal though. I only had one item missing on my last order and that was coconut tea which isn't always available in normal times.

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Joan I have sent you an email, I am not very good using this tablet, Yes I.'ve eaten all my Easter eggs, I don.t know about you others but I still enjoy the kitchen game, I like the company,I know we go ""off track" a bit but it's lovely to have a chat. I might go in the pantry with James :sm15:Has anyone heard from Jeannie?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep going Jan, I will look for your email. I haven't heard anything from James perhaps you can find something out. Make sure you keep to your "social distancing" though. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Has anyone heard from Jeannie,? Hope she's alright.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Looking out the window for James, he saw me and waved his rhubarb at me,I think he's hinting at rhubarb crumble ,well I think that's what he meant :sm03:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Maybe you can share rhubarb crumble if that is what was....... Not for me though!

The last we heard from Jeannie was about your internet loss! I too hope she is Ok. 

Off to get some lunch now, back later.

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Not making crumble today, I've got some ginger cake needs eating up before I make any more naughty goodies, O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ok is that the sort that is nice with some butter? If so we could take two slices off your hands and I expect the other girls would enjoy it too.

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Plenty left,it's a Mcvities very sticky and gooey & gingery


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Plenty left,it's a Mcvities very sticky and gooey & gingery


Quick Jan I'll swap your cake for a couple of hot cross buns!

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sounds lovely, sticky gooey ginger cake. I’ll swap you for a blueberry and white chocolate muffin. I sent Jeannne a PM the other day to see if she had heard anymore news about Jan but I didn’t get a reply. Hope she is ok, at least we know our Jan is fine. 
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Time last posted by Jeannie was https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-post-list?usernum=20147 April 15
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Up early this morning and put on a couple of loads of washing. It’s a beautiful day here today and around 19 degrees so the washing will dry well outside on the line. Hubby is in the garage, tinkering around with his quad bike. 
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Visit from my daughter today She brought Christmas I couldn't believe all the groceries she bought. My freezer is now full of chicken,ground beef, and pork. She bought all kinds of fresh veg. and fruit. I'm glad the bananas & pineapple were on the green side so I can eat the strawberries, raspberries and blueberries first. Fresh cauliflower, broccoli, onions potatoes and tomatoes. Plus all kinds of snacks. 

Sue, can the two of you ride together on the quad bike? 
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Well Ann, didn’t you do well, what a lovely daughter you have. You’re not going to starve now are you and such a wonderful choice in all those fruits and vegetables. No, there’s only one seat on the quad bike which suits me, haha.
Hubby bought it for when he plays 18 holes of golf. He’s ok walking 9 holes but his arthritic knees bother him too much if he walked the full course. His mate has welded on a bracket for his golf bag.
XYZA


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xtra help for your hubby's knees is splendid idea, Sue. Arthritis is a pain. We're just wearing out I guess. We bought a smaller lighter weight wheelchair that fits easier in our new car, but of course i haven't tried it out yet.

YZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Am I going stir crazy :sm02: had to look at my phone this morning to see what day it is Arthur itus is a horrible man very painful ,has hubby tried Tiger balm to rub in his knees? B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Am I going stir crazy :sm02: had to look at my phone this morning to see what day it is Arthur itus is a horrible man very painful ,has hubby tried Tiger balm to rub in his knees? B


Best just join the club Jan, we keep losing track of the days. :sm09: Do you use Tiger Balm, it's something I've not come across.

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Crazy product that he’s been using for a while but it is helping. It’s supposed to be for horses and dogs but Chemist Warehouse stocks it and the pharmacist suggested hubby try it. It hasn’t been tested on humans but it’s helping hubby. Only thing is, he’s started neighing and galloping around the garden, haha.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Crazy product that he's been using for a while but it is helping. It's supposed to be for horses and dogs but Chemist Warehouse stocks it and the pharmacist suggested hubby try it. It hasn't been tested on humans but it's helping hubby. Only thing is, he's started neighing and galloping around the garden, haha.
> D


Does hubby eat hay now Sue, he would be easy be easy to feed as long as you don't have to clear up after him. :sm11:

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Easing Pain did you ever try CBD Oil. My hubby & I use it for arthritis flares up. It seems to help. 
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Does hubby eat hay now Sue, he would be easy be easy to feed as long as you don't have to clear up after him. :sm11:
> 
> E


Haha, I like it. Funny thing though, he has been buying pony pellets from the Produce store. He told me they were for the visiting pademelon but who knows ? To be honest though, the gel does seem to help him. It's called Rapigel and contains Isopropyl, menthol and camphor.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Easing Pain did you ever try CBD Oil. My hubby & I use it for arthritis flares up. It seems to help.
> F


'fraid not Ann. I would love to try it as it could help ease the neuropathy in my legs. Unfortunately it's not available here in Australia without a script and only specialist pain doctors can prescribe it. They are few and far between and even then, the government has to give the final approval. Totally crazy. :sm25: :sm25:
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gel is helping that is good, whatever helps! I'm glad I didn't have any flare-ups for awhile. But when it does it can be very painful.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

How was your day today?
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

It’s 10.40 am here and very windy and wet. We have just been outside to take the big shade sail down from the veranda. It’s kept us awake for most of the night, crashing and banging. We'll be having a nanny nap today, that’s for sure.
How’s your day been ?
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just did a little talking on the phone with a couple of friends. Art grilled out some hamburgers for our lunch plus we had mashed potatoes/cauliflower and cooked asparagus. Did you ever mashed potatoes and cauliflower together, I like that way. Nothing else is new it's been pretty quiet around here. 
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

keeping quiet like everyone else at the moment. 

Haven't had potatoes and cauliflower. We have cabbage and potatoes called colcannon, or bubble and squeak made from left over cab and pots and then fried. 

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Love bubble and squeak but I haven’t tried mashed potatoes with mashed cauliflower. Sometimes I will use mashed cauliflower on top of mince like cottage pie, less calories. I often cook carrots and Swede together and mash them, popular at our place.
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mmm! Carrot and swede, I believe that has it's origins in Scotland? We love bubble and squeak with eggs.

Must sort out shopping order it's due for delivery tomorrow!

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Not sure where it’s originally from Joan. My mum always used to make it and I’ve just carried on the tradition. Hope you get everything in your order tomorrow. How is Jan going, is she still having internet problems ? Give her my love if you are in touch. x
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Not sure where it's originally from Joan. My mum always used to make it and I've just carried on the tradition. Hope you get everything in your order tomorrow. How is Jan going, is she still having internet problems ? Give her my love if you are in touch. x
> O


Oh Jan was one here for a couple of days on her tablet, but didn't see her yesterday. Will send an email. We worry that everyone is OK, don't we?

P


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

##


ohsusana said:


> Not sure where it's originally from Joan. My mum always used to make it and I've just carried on the tradition. Hope you get everything in your order tomorrow. How is Jan going, is she still having internet problems ? Give her my love if you are in touch. x
> O


I haven't heard any more news on Jan and her internet problem. She must be going mad not being able to get online. Fingers crossed she will be back soon.

We are having meat pie potatoes and spring greens for dinner. You have persuaded me to cook a bit extra for bubble and squeak tomorrow. lovely with egg and bacon.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yummy, home made meat pie and veggies, one of my favourites.
ZA


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A message from Jan - she sends her love to the gang, she has been gardening pulling out dandelions before they bloom.

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

But I'm Here , so wonder where my replies to you are going? Very frustrating after my efforts on this tablet
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Can't help there Jan, I guess you just have keep your fingers crossed. I've written posts that just seem to disappear! Don't know why.

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dang me Joan I just got your post, shh don't let's shout too loud
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eccentricity probably plays a part, whether it's us or the internet I don't know. :sm09: :sm16: 

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Fried mash & cabbage with a fried runny egg,I've just been reading previous posts from you girls, and I shall do extra pots next time I ask the family to bring me cabbage.The lazy way is to buy bag of ready shredded
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good stuff Jan, originally to use up leftovers I suppose but it still makes a good meal. 
Just got the washing in all dried and folded - no ironing.

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hash Brown Potatoes with cheese for Breakfast isn't doing it anymore, I need to try your ideas of using cabbage. Thanks for the veg. ways of cooking. 
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I can recommend Bubble and Squeak Ann, especially with an egg or veggie bacon

J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just at the moment I don't have any cabbage in the house, maybe next time I have groceries come. 
Joan how often do you get your groceries? I try to stretch it about after a couple of weeks it seem like I'm out of everything. Fresh veg. and fruit will only seem to last that long. 
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keeping going by having deliveries twice a week, but that is all our groceries including frozen items, Ann.

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Keeping going by having deliveries twice a week, but that is all our groceries including frozen items, Ann.
> 
> L


Lucky you, twice a week sounds really good for me. It seems like I order everything I need then I run out of something else. I try keeping a list after two weeks it keeps growing & growing. You won't think two people will eat so much. It's our taste buds that keep changing I guess I need a variety. 
M


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Must say its nice to see you again jan. I have save some potatoes and greens for bubble and squeak tomorrow - I will chop up a bit of onion too. tastes so good. 

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice to be back


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

New recipe for me "bubble & squeak" looking forward to getting cabbage on my next order of groceries. 
Don't forget to try cauliflower and potatoes mashed together, the cauliflower makes it extra creamier. 
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh, it’s so good to see Jan back. Jeannie keeps going walkabout too. Good to see everyone back including Sandj.
P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Peanuts and Popcorn for snacking 

Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quick bring the Nuts, we need a Snack
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rather bring cheese and crackers.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Saltine Crackers will be fine
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tasty vintage cheese and a jar of pickled onions too. 
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U can have the pickled onions - I'll bring stuffed olives, gherkins and St Agur!

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very happy to see your message Joan. The problem must have sorted itself out.
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Very happy to see your message Joan. The problem must have sorted itself out.
> W


What happened I don't know, but glad to be back. Jan has the same problem I hope she can play now!

XYZA


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra gremlins everywhere, getting into our daily lives.
YZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Only manage to keep my replies short to you ,it takes me so long to type on the tablet & spell check keeps butting in,so please forgive me if I seem short.Hope you are all ok XX

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Aww, Jan, lovely to see you back again. xx
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Olives I love, especially if there's bits of garlic in the jar.Jacobs crackers & St agur cheese & I'm happy a few olives of course
P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Prunes and Dates


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Queuing for my share


R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Relish these with delight,date & walnut cake mmmm


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Should have some coffee and walnut cake that is one of my favourites!! 

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Time for bed for me, it’s just gone 11, I need my beauty sleep. See you all tomorrow. xx


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U sleep tight Sue, mind the bed bugs don't bite!!!

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Relish these with delight---date and walnut cake hmmmm
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Something very strange going on with k p it's sent my reply to date and walnut cake twice


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The snacks everyone is bringing sounds Yummy! I will bring a carrot cake with cream cheese frosting but the walnut cake is making my mouth water. I will bring a broccoli salad but I don't have shaved Asiago or Parmesan Cheese. I hate to make the salad without the cheese because I think it really makes the salad. 

Sorry, my friends that you are having computer problems. At this time I don't have a scanner or copier but I'm getting by. 
U


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Upside down cake of the pineapple variety sounds nice. Thinking of making a rich fruit cake with grated apples. Nice and moist and seems to get better as the days go on.

V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very good suggestions but my contribution will be shop bought as I can't get flour!!!

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

With food supplies, I have been pretty lucky so far I can get everything on my list. Pretty soon I will have a well stock up kitchen. 
X, Y, Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xcellent we seem to be back online.... I how long it will last?

YZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Y was I so scare, I would be lost without hearing from my daily friends of Joan, Jan, Susan, Jeannie, Sandy and I hope very soon Bonnie will come and join us. 
Z, A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Awful to think I had been blocked from kp and all of my friends too. I kept trying all day yesterday with no success. So happy to be back on this morning. Another thing that we shouldn’t take for granted.
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Awful to think I had been blocked from kp and all of my friends too. I kept trying all day yesterday with no success. So happy to be back on this morning. Another thing that we shouldn't take for granted.
> B


Bonnie came to my mind when I couldn't get on last night. My heart really went to her because now I got a taste of it. I even wrote to her and told her. 
From now on I think I should keep better in touch with her. 
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Caps off to Admin, at least we didn’t have to wait too long to get back on to KP. Not like poor Bonnie, at least we are able to keep in touch with her.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't realize what we have till it's gone, It's a good job we swapped email addresses!! :sm11: 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Easy to take things for granted isn’t it ? I feel so lucky that I’ve got my little circle of KP friends.xxxx
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Friends and family are important to our lives it's easy to get downhearted at the moment. Our KP friends can easily stay two metres away!! 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Getting down hearted is NOT allowed. Onwards and upwards must be our mantra.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Here's to keeping upbeat, it's got to be the way to go. The sun is shining how -about anyone else?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I wish the sun would be shining by us but it's a cold gloomy day by us. We can always keep the Sun Shinning in Our Hearts, have a Good Day my Friends!
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just reading your posts, I've joined in but my posts go away, up there in Cuba space, I'll keep trying ,we must all stay cheerful and hopeful, keep smiling my lovely friends


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

+C
uba space+----- that should say. Cyber space, that's spell check for you lol


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep going Jan at least I can see your posts - Cuba space or Cyber space we don't mind!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm11: 

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Leave a message hopefully we will be able to see it. Really Lazy Today, no place to go, I have enough food prepared in case we get hungry. I guess I'm allowed to do whatever, no one to answer to except myself & hubby. 
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Miserable day here, raining and windy. I have finished putting the poppies and greenery together ready for Anzac Day tomorrow. Here it is, ready to go outside on the fence or mailbox.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Miserable day here, raining and windy. I have finished putting the poppies and greenery together ready for Anzac Day tomorrow. Here it is, ready to go outside on the fence or mailbox.


My that's beautiful Sue. Well worth the effort although I expect you enjoyed making it.

It's warm and sunny here, we have had quite a spell of sunshine. :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now those poppies are beautiful Sue, a grand job.I'm making little huggy dolls for my g/daughters & daughter in laws ,I'll post them with a little message.Gives me something to do other than blankets& baby coats.ok here we go, sending now!!!!!!"
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh my goodness success !!!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pleased to have finished the wreath and thank you Joan and Jan for your lovely comments. That’s a great idea Jan, making the little hug me dolls. I’m sure you will have lots of fun making them.
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quick to knit those little dolls - I'm sure they'll be appreciated.

We've just been sorting out our daily medication for the next fortnight, laborious job but well worth doing.

I've been knitting a smaller version of the back scrubber for washing my feet! It didn't take long.

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really happy to be back with you all,it gives us something to look forward to during our long days ,but we're keeping busy doing a bit in the garden,and sitting in the sunshine doing a bit of knitting or just listening to the birds, keep smiling
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

So many things to be thankful for.
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Too true Sue, as long as we all keep safe and well, we will come through this dreadful time,I never thought I would ever have the urge to go food shopping :sm02: 
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U too Jan, I would like to get out past the front gate. Staying home for five weeks is very odd. I feel sorry for those without a garden, glad of this lovely sunshine hope it lasts a bit longer.

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very lucky we are to have a garden, must be awful for people without one.
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Without a regular garden, I do grow my plants in pots on our deck. I started going to the farmers mkt. when I gave up my regular garden a few years ago. I don't know about this year. 

Susan what Beauty! Is your wreath made with real greenery or artificial? Beautiful way to remember the lives who were lost. A Great tribute to the Veterans!
X, Y ,Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra early, getting out of bed this morning, 5.20. We watched the Anzac Day live broadcast on tv then took our torch onto the veranda for the minutes silence. Very moving, despite not being able to go to our usual commemorative service.
Thanks Ann, I used rosemary, gum nuts and banksia from the garden. The wreath smelt delightful, I love the aroma of rosemary.
YZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Your ancestors were they involved in any of the wars? My Dad was an ambulance driver during WWII and Art's Dad was a cook. Art is an veteran from the Viet Nam Era. This past Wed. the Honor Guard which Art's on. They shot for a WWII veteran. During this time of the shut down there isn't any services for the dead. This one they did because the person who passed was a WWII Veteran. They kept their distance part and only the immediate family was out at the cemetery. 

Z, A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Apple Pie Ala Mode


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Both my dad and my grandfather fought in the wars, dad served during the Second World War and my grandfather in the first. My sister has my dads medals but I have no idea about my grandfathers. 
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Celebration for the Veteran is important, these men & women gave part of their lives. Again I Love your Anzac Wreath will you keep this out not only for today but the rest of the season. 
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Depends how it looks once the greenery begins to die. I’ve just been to have a look how it’s fairing in the wet weather and it looks ok at the moment. I can always take the poppies off and wash them for Remembrance Day in November.
I did enjoy knitting the poppies and have got one as a brooch.
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Excellent Job you did on those poppies. I should make myself one and use it as a brooch. I empty my closet with some of my clothes today that I wear when we go out. 
They were getting clutter with my everyday clothes. I think we will be shut down for awhile. My GD Birthday's is May 2 and she told her Mom she will wait and celebrate hers with mine which is July 31. I hope we will be able to get together.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fantastic idea to share your birthdays. Hopefully by the end of July we will see the end of some of the restrictions though I’m not holding my breath. You did well Ann, tidying your closet. It’s one of those jobs that we tend to put off ( or at least, I do ).
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good job done Ann. I need to do the same. 

Hubby and I realised we missed the fact that it was 60 years last Tuesday that we first met! What a long time ago. :sm11: 

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hubby will have to take you somewhere romantic, once the pandemic is over. You’ll have to go courting in your nice new car. 
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Isolation seems to go on and on, we hope we're nearer the end than we are to the beginning. Does that make sense!!! :sm09: :sm09:

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Joan that makes perfect sense, I feel the same and wonder when will it end. I suppose we are saving money by not going out. Fuel is so cheap right now but we can’t fill up because we’ve already got a full tank but nowhere to go. 
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keeps reminding me of the old song "All dressed up and nowhere to go!!!

I have some Coleus cuttings which need potting up so I guess I'd better do them.

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ladies, I happen to agree with both of you. We are saving money & no place to go! Joan & I both have new vehicles that sit in our garages. 

Joan did you make the Best of your Anniversary even though you couldn't get out? 60 years of reminiscing!!


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Ladies, I happen to agree with both of you. We are saving money & no place to go! Joan & I both have new vehicles that sit in our garages.
> 
> Joan did you make the Best of your Anniversary even though you couldn't get out? 60 years of reminiscing!!


Knees are old and creaky now, difficult to remember the 16 and 17 year olds dancing the night away.

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Laughter keeps the hearts young, enjoy your time together Joan. 
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Must keep your pecker up!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nothing is always the same but we have our memories. Last night I dreamt that my hubby and I got married and he was to busy to make Love. I told him that this morning and he had a good laugh. No one can control their dreams. 
O


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Oh lovely, 60 years. It is our 40th Anniversary in August. Still be shut indoors I expect.

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely coleus, l love the variegated colours. We need to dig up the veggie garden and replant.
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

boring knit said:


> Oh lovely, 60 years. It is our 40th Anniversary in August. Still be shut indoors I expect.
> 
> P


Party for just the two of you then. You'll have to get your photo album out and reminisce.
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quiet time with your glass of wine to Celebrate! Time for my Gin ran out of Tonic but I do have lime juice. Make it a Gin Gimlet. Very little drinking at our house only a drink on Friday or Saturday nights. 
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Right Ann, at least you won’t get legless on one of those. As long as it’s only one, haha.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sitting outside on the Patio 
Susan can you do that now? By us it's too cold yet. 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Terrific weather today Ann. Sunny with a light breeze. I’ve just been outside to feed the wild birds. The temperature is around 18 degrees whereas in Qld, it’s nearer 30 degrees. 
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U have similar weather to us today Sue, maybe we are a little warmer. I've just checked and it's 18C here too!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very lovely warm sunny day here, it's warmer out than in, my little cottage is lovely and cool when we get really hot days. Soon you'll be able to go for a picnic in your lovely new car to celebrate Joan.
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Won't that be lovely Jan, our weather has been lovely lately. A trip to the coast is very tempting, but we will resist for now. Something to look forward to! This will all come to an end.

XYZA


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra special times to look forward to.
YZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Your temps are close to ours, standing in the sun today felt so good. 
Z, A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zipping along with my morning chores, got washing on the line and another load in the machine.
A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Another beautiful day in Tasmania but us we are suppose to get rain for the next three days. We badly need rain it's very dry by us. I collect rain water for my houseplants. They need watering. Succulents like it dry and sometimes it's weeks before I water them. So far they seem Happy but it's time for a little watering. 
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful succulents, I’ve got a small collection too, they are so easy to care for.
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cactus and house plants brighten the day. I even grow carrot and turnip tops on the kitchen windowsill, although I have to rescue them now and then because Nikolai likes pick them up and drop hem in the sink. :sm09: 


D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Doing nothing exciting today.I thought about clearing out the spare bedroom,it's only a box room,but stuff gets shut away in there.The problem will be ,where to put it when it's all baggage up, in normal circumstances charity shops post charity bags through doors with a day collection , leave them by the gate & job done. So I'm not going to bother till later---- much later me thinks!!
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Enthusiasm vanishes doesn't it Jan, I had the same thoughts, nobody to collect your stuff doesn't help. 
I've just put some washing out but don't know if it will dry. It's overcast with only a little breeze. I do prefer the smell of fresh dried washing!

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'Fraid housework will have to have a miss today, I've got two more hug dolls to finish, and g/ daughter is bringing me some bits of shopping(choc bars priority) and I'll be able to let her choose one, they're only about 3 inches so fit in a pocket or Keep in the car or wherever.Weather has changed, but we do need rain for potted plants and garden,saves traipsing in & out with watering can.
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> 'Fraid housework will have to have a miss today, I've got two more hug dolls to finish, and g/ daughter is bringing me some bits of shopping(choc bars priority) and I'll be able to let her choose one, they're only about 3 inches so fit in a pocket or Keep in the car or wherever.Weather has changed, but we do need rain for potted plants and garden,saves traipsing in & out with watering can.
> G


Good seeing you Jan, could it be that you got her computer back. We picked up a new printer by my brother-n-law's house yesterday because ours is working. I hope this new one works for us. I have been saving ink I haven't been printing out any patterns for the past few weeks. 
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes let's hope everything will soon be back to normal.A trip to the coast would do you both a power of good, something lovely to look forward to.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Huh, the message about going to the coast was meant for Joan I posted Sunday,never mind, everything is topsy turvy these days.
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm happy everything is going well for you Jan!
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just got to make the best of things haven't we, as long as we're all safe and well that's all that matters
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kind of You! Lets make the Best of It. We still have our homes. 
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Learning my way round my tablet Ann, very slow but I'm get to g used to it, and as long as I can keep in touch with you girls I won't grumble,it'll be a lo g time before I get a new computer.
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Let's think positive, we do what we're supposed to and look forward to when it's all over.

Got the washing dry - rain is forecast, the garden can sure do with it!

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Making the Best of Things, we are getting a slow rain. Not enough to fill my small buckets that I'm collecting for my house plants. Yet it is suppose to rain for the next couple of days. 
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice to have rain forecast, much as I like the fine weather we do need the rain. I wanted to plant some tubs but I can't get any potting compost.

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Order It or do you go to greenhouse to get compost? 
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Problem here Ann is finding a garden centre open,and even if they were open would they deliver.? If Joan and hubby were allowed out in their car they could collect some, but they aren't.
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Problem here Ann is finding a garden centre open,and even if they were open would they deliver.? If Joan and hubby were allowed out in their car they could collect some, but they aren't.
> Q


Quite Strict...can't you drive your car? We are limited to where we can go. The garden centers by us are open but I don't think I will be going to any. I'm hopping to get some tomato plants from my neighbor. She always orders her seeds from an seed catalogue. 
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really lucky here, our local garden centre has been open so we can still get supplies. That’s where I buy the bird seed from, it works out cheaper by buying the 20 kilo bags. I’ve just brought some green tomatoes in, they aren’t ripening outside and our colder weather will soon be on its way. I’ve put some in a brown paper bag but I haven’t got a suitable banana to go in with it. I think the banana should be green at both ends and mine are all ripe.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Suitable for me I put my green tomatoes in a dark closet in a brown paper bag and they always ripen for me. I never heard of the banana.
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Ann, hopefully it will work ok for me. I googled the info and the site mentioned the banana. Apparently it gives off the same gas as tomatoes. I’ve just replied to your email.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U & I or anyone else can come up with the right words to Admin. to get Bonnie back. 
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very annoyed that they didn’t reply to my message ages ago. I gave them all the details.
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Very annoyed that they didn't reply to my message ages ago. I gave them all the details.
> W


Winning them over to get Bonnie back on isn't going to be easy, at least that's what I'm thinking. 
X, Y, Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You are right Ann. At least we can still catch up with her via email. 
ZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Always happens, wash your winter woolies to put away for next year and what happens? it turns cool and it rains like it has done today !! Not complaining I prefer cool and we need rain
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Bet the gardens are loving a good drop of rain, let's hope it knows when to stop! :sm09: You know what British weather can be like. 

I've got the colours together except for brown for his eyes, so will start to knit my seagull today. I will use embroidery cotton for his eyes.

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Can’t recall you mentioning a seagull Joan, have I missed your posting ?
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't know Sue, maybe it was one of my posts that disappeared, I'm missing the coast so thought I would knit a seagull! It's supposed to be in Dk but I only have the colours in 4ply so he''ll be a bit smaller.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't think I saw anything about your seagulls Joan, maybe it was posted when we were offline?

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Even I can't find that post now, just thought a seagull would remind of our weekly trips to the coast for our fish and chips lunch. Daft or what!! We haven't been there since December 2018. 

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fun thing to do Joan. Just watch out, Nikolai might run off with him, haha. 
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Fish and chips at the seaside sounds wonderful Joan, make a detour and pick me up when you go please. Your seagul will give you happy memories while you wait for that trip in your lovely new car.
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Go and sit in your car Joan and enjoy that new car smell. 
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hubby has hosp appt tomorrow, it will be the first time we have been out in our car for six weeks and that was for another hosp appt!

Jan we would love to collect for fish and chips!

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I hope all goes well at the hospital tomorrow Joan,it's not going to be a ride out from choice but will give the car a run and be nice to get out of the house.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jan I think it will feel a bit strange after all this time.

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kind of scary after being shut in for so long , when I go for a short walk I'm always glad to get back home
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Long time in, I don't think I will be allowed in the hospital, just going for a change of scene!

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Many cases of the virus? Joan be extra careful wear protective gear, mask & gloves. Wash your clothes when you get home. 
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice day for baking here as it’s wet and miserable outside. My poppy wreath is still hanging on the fence, last time I looked it was ok.
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oven was on at my house. My cookie monster (Art) was running low. I made chocolate chip oatmeal with walnuts cookies. They turned out really chewy, Yummy. 
Sue I hope your wreath holds up, you really did a nice job on it. I could tell more than a few hours went into making it!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Plenty of yummy cookies for the Cookie Monster, they do sound delicious. I’ve just taken the date scones out of the oven so we’re going to have one now with our coffee. Yes, the wreath has been through rain and strong winds but it’s still looking the same as when I first put it outside.
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quiet here, plenty of rain last night I think the garden breathed a sigh of relief! :sm11: 


Off to the hosp this afternoon, feels strange to be leaving the house! :sm19: 

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ready to face the world Joan ? It will seem strange, going out into the big wide world. Take care and remember to wash your hands and keep your distance from everyone.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Ready to face the world Joan ? It will seem strange, going out into the big wide world. Take care and remember to wash your hands and keep your distance from everyone.
> S


Sue I think I shall have to stay in the car I don't think I'll be able accompany hubby inside hosp. He has a bottle of hand sanitiser in his bag to wash his hands before he gets back in the car!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Take your knitting or magazine with you Joan and a drink,you could be in for a long wait in the car, although you don't need me to suggest that, it'll be a change of scenery anyway .Maybe you can take the pretty way home instead of going straight home, unless hubby doesn't feel like it. Please may I have a slice of cake Sue.
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U can have a date scone if you like Jan. I’m going to bake cakes tomorrow, I think we are in for another wet day.
Good luck with hubby’s appointment Joan, at least you have a nice comfy car to sit in and wait. Yes, make sure you remember to take your knitting. How is the seagull coming along ?
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very careful, good idea to sit in the car. Will you be working on your seagull? 
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well Joan I hope all went well with hubby,also hope you enjoyed a ride in your new car.
Did you have long to wait?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Appt went well, hubby was in and out in half a hour including a blood test. I took my Kobo and had a read. I enjoyed a ride in the new car although it wasn't far to the hospital but it made a change of scene.

B


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

dirty dishes - lol


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Both Joan hubby's & I had our appointments this past couple weeks with our Heart doctors. They seem to be watching Joan's hubby closer than myself. I had an over the phone appointment. I didn't have any blood work done. I had to do my own blood pressure & pace-maker check at home. The doctor went by my past records when I had my blood work done. Joan I'm so glad everything went well. When does he have to go in again?

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Can’t seem to think of anything to write about, I’ve got brain fog this morning. Does anyone else get that ?
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Done that and been there. It seems like our lives have become very simple. Art & I did a few stops today. His phone needed a new battery, stopped at Battery Plus. He stopped off at hardware store to buy some Drano the water from the sinks were moving slow down the drain. We also went grocery shopping. I don't know why but I was a nervous wreck. My hubby told me hurry up get what you need and lets get out. We both had our gloves and masks on. The pleasure of shopping wasn't there. I did buy some beautiful blueberries. 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ended up going into the kitchen and baking two cakes. I’ve made a ginger cake and a lemon drizzle cake. Yes, I know what you mean about feeling nervous at the shops. It’s like we’re suspicious of everyone because we have to give them a wide berth. Luckily I got my groceries ordered and delivered online, the supermarket seems to be back on track again. I had an email from Chemist Warehouse today, advertising hand sanitizers and face masks are now in stock. Do you have Chemist Warehouse in the US Ann ?
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

First of all I don't think we have a warehouse like you have. My meds come through a mail order but that's all I can order. We don't have a Chemist but we call them our Pharmacy. 
The first time we went to Ireland Art came down with a bad cold when we landed that was 2000. He went to a Chemist in Ireland whatever they gave him it seem like over night his cold was gone. We had a good time that year in Ireland and the cold didn't have a chance to ruin it for us. 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Great that you and Art enjoyed your holiday in Ireland. I wonder what the chemist gave him for his cold ? I usually take Codral tablets, the odd time that I get a cold, they work well for me. Did you have plenty of Guinness on holiday ?
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey girls, I got a text from James, he asked me to tell Sue to meet him in the kitchen garden, he wants to show her his plums and rhubarb, so if you do go Sue, don't handle his wares,ask him to put them in a paper bag and toss them over to you,if he asks you to go in the greenhouse tell him NO we have to keep our distance. l.o.l Behave Jan
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I think Sue will have to watch her step, don't allow them within two metres of each other!

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just pulling on my disposable gloves now and grabbing my long handled grabber. I better warm the end, no telling where it might go. I wonder where James has been hiding all this time ?
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitchen Isolation :sm23: :sm23:
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Leave James alone Sue, behave yourself.

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My guess is,she's grabbed his plums, headed off to the kitchen on her scooter, and make us a plum crumble come on girl, you can do it lol
N. This is my 3rd attempt at this reply grrr


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> My guess is,she's grabbed his plums, headed off to the kitchen on her scooter, and make us a plum crumble come on girl, you can do it lol
> N. This is my 3rd attempt at this reply grrr


No, Oh No that can be frustrating :sm23: 
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh well, I got there in the end,What annoys me most is if I spell something and I know it's correct,the spell check changes it. Takes me ages to type just as well I have plenty of time he he.
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Post what comes Jan, I'm we'll still understand you as long as there is nothing rude!

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite right Joan, I wouldn't post anything rude, I always check before I send,looking a bit grey so won't hang washing out
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ready to put my undies in the the tumble dryer, don't think the weather is settled enough to peg out. 

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Suns trying to break through,quite windy , I'm making scones today, g/ daughter in law is picking up some Riddles clotted cream,so when she delivers I shall pass some scones through the window for her and Tom g/ son
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thought I'd try some cheese scones now I've got some flour, better for diabetic hubby!!

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Turned quite chilly, had to change into a warm sweater, looking out the window noticed a few joggers braving the elements ,now it's raining.
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U notice the flowers are drinking up the rain water. First day of May should bring out the Flowers!
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Violets ,all self set popping up everywhere in my back yard, even between the paving stones, very pretty.
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

We always get violets popping up everywhere with bluebells and primroses. 

XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes I've got lots of blue bells and prim roses too, they look so pretty,,I also have huge red poppies all in bud.
Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

zipping across the lawn, DH is thatching and then he is planning on cutting. 
A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Am having a lazy day today,got up late showered washed hair (which is looking awful) I was due for a soft perm before this all kicked off. Sun is trying to peep through but rain clouds are preventing it, not going anywhere so makes no difference.
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Been lazy too today, chilly wind today temperature only 13C. 
Shopping is coming between 1 and 2 o'clock there are a few things missing - no eggs, no SR flour, no veggie sausages for instance. Bit of a pain but that's the way it is at the moment!

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

cant believe theres no eggs or flour J0an its the same here my post office takes odrer... s,,,# for fresh veg and fruit, eggs from their farm so i phoned an order trogh for someveg \fruit and eggs and they leave it on the doorstep after banging on the door
a


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

and that was only an hour ago and its just been deliverd its only across the road from me, very handy and their stuff is lovely and fresh


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

I think D 

Daisies in the garden! 

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everyone seems to be doing well, consider that we are shut in. Jan what service you have :sm24: 
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Food is important when you have to take what is sent. Overall deliveries are excellent. We won't starve, just can't make the cheese scones I had planned.

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Great service Ann,my d.d/in law,orders stuff from the Post office, they deliver it across to my door, I ring d.I.l and she pops over in her car ,5 minutes awayto collect. She pays for our goods through the bank,& I pay her,so it all works well.we're very lucky.
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Habits are forming maybe we won't want to go back to the old ways. 
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just getting used to be being isolated, we don't like it but have no option do we, We've got to keep ourselves safe and take no risks.
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Keeping busy helps and not watching the news reminding us how bad it is out there. 30 miles from us where my siblings are from is really bad with three meat plants. 
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lots of conflicting news, one doesn't really know what to believe anymore! I'm sure some things will not go back to how they were before the virus.

Where is Sue, has anyone heard from her?

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

My understanding Sue & her DH had some plumbing problems. She has been very busy helping him. Like I understand hiring a plumber is very expensive. 
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

N0t heard from Jeannie for a while either, hope shes ok


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh, maybe I saw her someplace on KP not positive.
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Perhaps shes busy doing her paintings, she does some lovely art work Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quite Pretty aren't they! I believe her medium is watercolor. 
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really pretty, it's good to have another hobby besides knitting and crochet,I used to dabble in oils, ages since I done any though
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Starting a New Hobby to me is more to clean up. I have unbelievable patterns and books pretending to knitting and crocheting. I have lots of one skein yarn and all kinds of weights & fiber. I have lost interest in knitting at the present time, it's hard to knit or crochet when we can't give it to anyone. I guess if I really wanted to knit I could knit dishcloths. A neighbor likes swapping her homemade pickles for my cloths. Her pickles are really good. Yet we are suppose to be social distancing. 

When I was in high school I like painting with acrylics. My DH would like me to go back into painting but I don't have the interest. I did keep some of my better paintings.
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tiresome this social distancing, we don't when it will all end. A vaccine will be along way off I believe.

Still the sun is shining and we are still here. :sm11: 

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U are right Joan; Im with you there ' don;t want to be a pessimist but a vacine will be a long way off I;m afraid but we have to keep thinking positive' keep smiling and hope for the best as lo ng as we and our families are safe thats the main thing V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very well said Jan, at least we have had some fine weather so we can get out in the garden. I don't think I would like to be heading towards winter.

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

well I-m being spoilt , Tom, Olivers Dad dy, has jjst delvered my dinner, a lovely curry what Pascale [wife] made, and yesterday I had roast lamb with trimmings cooked by my other g/son, I could get used to this lol--------such good kids.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

You certainly are spoilt Jan, the closest I get is a chat on the phone every two or three days with our daughter. She is three and a half hours away.

ZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> well I-m being spoilt , Tom, Olivers Dad dy, has jjst delvered my dinner, a lovely curry what Pascale [wife] made, and yesterday I had roast lamb with trimmings cooked by my other g/son, I could get used to this lol--------such good kids.


A lovely family you have Jan, who takes good care of you.
I have a disable sister who I saw regularly but when this all started my brothers said they would take care of her needs. Plus she gets meals on wheels. My siblings are sitting in the middle of it all. My sister lives near the hospitals, and my bothers live nearby. My one brother deliveries snacks in the area, his wife test blood at the hospital, his daughter is a RN at the hospital and her husband is a chef at the hospital. I live 30 miles away.

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

And I'm sure if your daughter lived closer she would be there for you,helping where she could with shopping etc.
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> And I'm sure if your daughter lived closer she would be there for you,helping where she could with shopping etc.
> B


Before the virus she would visit once a month and would bring anything I couldn't get and would help out with anything we couldn't manage ourselves whilst she was here. We haven't been able to see her since 23rd February! She has always been helpful. Just too far away now. At least she is close enough for occasional visits. We have no relatives in our area.

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

COMING ALL THAT WAY JUST TO TALK TO YOU THROUGH AN OPEN WINDOW SEEMS A BIT POINTLESS DOESN;T IT---- IT WOULD BE LOVELY TO SEE EACH OTHER BUT NOT THE SAME AS SITTING HAVING A CUPPA THEN A HUG AND A KISS WHEN SHE LEAVES---AT LEAST YOU CAN CHAT ON THE PHONE AND YOU KNOW EACH OTHER ARE OK----D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Distancing ourselves for Mother's Day which is this Sunday. Does the UK celebrate Mother's Day this Sunday? 
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

EARLER THAN YOU ANN--OURS WAS IN MARCH BUT GRANDIES WERE UNABLE TO DO ANYTHING WITH THEIR MUMS----LIKE GOING OUT FOR A MEAL AS A TREAT-- BUT THEY;LL MAKE IT UP TO THEM WHEN WE ARE BACK TO NORMAL------E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Exciting it will be when we gather once again, I think we will make our own Holiday! What do you think? I have a feeling we will be self-distancing ourselves until we get the Vaccine. 
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Families are split, my Mothers day card was left here hidden along with hubby's birthday card and gift back in March. There will be a lot of birthdays and events to catch with after this is over! We will have a monumental party along with vaccine.

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Getting a bit paranoid if I'm honest and it'll be a long time before I mix with people, I saw on the evening news they can't decide when it'll be safe for primary children to go back to school, if I had children of school age I'd be scared to send them to school . Very worrying times isn't it 
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hubby has a nurse coming to the house in two weeks but she will have the full protective gear, otherwise she wouldn't be let in. WE're both paranoid about anyone coming near but he has to look after his health!

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I would be the same Joan, as long as the nurse is well covered with protected gear your hubby will be ok, maybe he could hold a folded tea towel or even a flannel over his mouth and nose while she's near him, as you say he's got to be extra careful.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jan have you noticed that everything we talk about now is somehow connected to virus/lockdown. We don't seem to have anything else to say. Shows how it plays on ones mind!

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Krikey, I’ve not been in the kitchen for a while. Been helping hubby with some plumbing issues but they’re all fixed now.
I’ve also been finishing off my weekly magazine puzzles, ready to get them in the mail. It’s about time I won a prize or maybe I’m getting all the answers wrong, haha. We had our flu shots the other day, ready for winter. Not that we are going out much anyway. I might have a baking session tomorrow, have you ladies been making anything?
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Luckily Igot some SRflour so I made scones this morning, Ive got strawberry jam and a pot of thick cream; nowif one of my kiddos visit they can take a couple home -----M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mmm, what can bake with plain flour and baking powder?

I went to porch to collect the post and found this looking at me! It's just over 2 inches in diameter. There are four or five buds still to come.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice looking cactus bloom, they sure don't last very long do they? You are sure lucky that you have more buds to open, what Beauty!
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Nice looking cactus bloom, they sure don't last very long do they? You are sure lucky that you have more buds to open, what Beauty!
> O


Ok, pretty flower has gone now! I shall have to wait for the others now.

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pity that the flowers only last for a short time. I'm like you I usually take a picture quick so I have a remembrance. Not like you I might get one or two buds. You are fortunate that you have a few buds and many flowers to bloom soon.
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

question is will any of them will flower at the same time!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> question is will any of them will flower at the same time!


R you certain that you would want that? Would you rather see them bloom one by one....all you can do is wait and see!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Some iris bulbs are starting to poke their heads out of the ground, I’m sure they are early this year, it’s only autumn still though today feels wintry.
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Time for Iris in Australia by us it's a Spring Flower. The weather can be somewhat different in different parts of the world. 
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U are correct Ann, it should be a spring flower here as well. I wonder if that means our daffodils will be early too. 
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very good thinking to change the subject of corona virus Joan,anything to take our minds of the wretched thing,my garden is full of bluebells and huge red poppies,I've taken photos every year but I'm not clever enough to send them .I also have a clump of "Bell flowers" ,they belong to the Campanula family, if you would like to see it, Google-----wait for it --- NECTAROSCORDIUM SICULUM, haha that will give you something to do.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Will watch for the new cactus flowers to bloom the buds are different sizes so they should bloom for a while. Your garden sounds pretty Jan, i did google Bell flowers. 

Sue your Iris's don't seem to know what they're doing!

Girls, what can I bake with plain flour and no eggs? All I can think of are cheese straws.

XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You can't go wrong with cheese straws Joan, always a favorite here,I'm sorry I don't have any ideas.When I need something new I ask BBC FOOD on Google


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just had a thought Joan, how about making some pastry,--yes I know we need SR for pastry, but a bit of baking powder and a bit extra margarine / butter, o you could make a tart or little jam tarts,or sausage rolls, might be worth a try.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A problem there Jan, I can't get baking powder!!!

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Blimey, are eggs still difficult to buy ? Wish I could send you some Joan, my neighbour is always trying to get rid of hers. Her chooks are such good layers.
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Can't always get what I want, hoping for some eggs on Saturday. Baking powder doesn't exist at the moment, nor does SR flour. I expect some people have cupboards full. Never mind we won't starve there are some items out there for us.

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Blow me down, it's unbelievable isnt it,I'd risk it without, wish you lived near me, my Co op has some,my G/daughter needed some,I rang them & they'd just had a delivery, the first in 3 weeks,so they brought me a bag & a bottle of milk what I needed across, I paid through the window,I call that very good service.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Did some baking today. I made another batch of scones and a cherry cake, most of which have gone in the freezer for now. We are lucky, the little convenience shop near where hubby plays golf has well stocked shelves of flour and other baking needs. He doesn’t charge much more than you would normally pay at the supermarket so I’ve got plenty of flour. The panic buying seems to have stopped now and the supermarkets are back to allowing us to buy more than one container of milk, tissues etc. Still not much hand wash and sanitiser around though.
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ecky thump I just read one of the reasons for flour shortage is not actually the flour but the bagging machines in the factories can't keep up with the demand.
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Flipping heck, there must be so many more people who are baking which is good in these days where so many people used to buy shop bought goodies. Must be all the cooking shows on tv, encouraging people to bake their own.
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Goes to show people can do it if they try, and home cooking is by far the best,having said that, I'm having fish and chips for dinner this evening, son orders it from the local chippy they'll,deliver to him, and he'll pop mine over ,only 5 minutes away.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Have you got one portion of plaice and chips and one of cod and chips spare please Jan. We'll pay through the window!!! :sm11: 

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

It would be lovely to have some english fish & Chips from the chippy. 
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Joan and Sue ,if only we could sit together for a fish n chip supper,I'll have a glass of ShandY with mine----oh and I'll have mushy peas with mine.Did your Mum make you have bread n butter with them ?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Joan and Sue ,if only we could sit together for a fish n chip supper,I'll have a glass of ShandY with mine----oh and I'll have mushy peas with mine.Did your Mum make you have bread n butter with them ?


We had F&C when we were children and visited my Grandparents and Auntie on a Saturday. We drank Tizer with ours but didn't have bread and butter. I'd have a coke with mine now!

What a shame we can't all meet, I don't think we'd ever stop talking!!!!! 
:sm09: :sm09: :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I think we had bread and butter to fill us up,even though it was a cheap meal, Mum didn't have a lot of housekeeping ,Dad was a bit tight with his wages. I'm talking after the war & he had been German POW.
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just thinking about our neighborhood fish fries. Our next door neighbor did a lot of fishing. On Fridays he use to grill his fish. My Mother was asked to bring her Lemon Meringue Pies. 
She use to make the Best! To this day that something I can't make. Mine always turns out running. It's too bad because my DH really likes a good Lemon Meringue Pie!
Can you make a good pie?
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keep thinking about fish and chips and yes Jan, mushy peas. We used to have bread and butter with ours too, as you say, it was probably to fill us up. I loved chip butties, still have them now and again. My favourite drink was dandelion and burdock, can you still buy it in the Uk ? Don’t think I’ve ever seen it in Australia. Ann, to be honest, I’ve never tried to make lemon meringue pie but it’s one of my favourite desserts if we eat out. Is it the meringue that’s too runny or the filling ?
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lemon filling runs on me but making the meringue there is a trick to making that also. I will make an poppy seed torte that calls for an meringue top. That torte always seems to turn out Good. When I bring it any place I always go home with an plenty pan. The Pie my Mother use to make was made with real lemons. I don't know why I couldn't make it that it won't run. 
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Maybe add a bit more cornflour to thicken the filling. I make strawberry pavlova roll sometimes. I always have to be careful when breaking the eggs that I don’t get even the tiniest smidgin of yolk in the whites, otherwise the meringue won’t stiffen up.
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now girls , it's VE day , I've draped the flag over my front privet hedge,another from my bedroom window,I've made a" scarecrow " lady,she's dressed in a jumper, pink waist slip edged with lace,( long time since I wore one) she has a bright pink head scarf like the Queen wears, her make up is very over the top with black eye liner, long eyelashes and bright lipstick. I stuffed a pair of tights and put striped socks on, Oh I do wish you could see her, she's had her photo taken as she sits on a stool in the garden,I think I've made people smile l.o.l


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh Jan, I would love to see your lady, all dressed in her finery and your flags, proudly draped everywhere. Good on you. I bet your efforts will bring lots of smiles to people’s faces.
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Now girls , it's VE day , I've draped the flag over my front privet hedge,another from my bedroom window,I've made a" scarecrow " lady,she's dressed in a jumper, pink waist slip edged with lace,( long time since I wore one) she has a bright pink head scarf like the Queen wears, her make up is very over the top with black eye liner, long eyelashes and bright lipstick. I stuffed a pair of tights and put striped socks on, Oh I do wish you could see her, she's had her photo taken as she sits on a stool in the garden,I think I've made people smile l.o.l


Oh my we must see this! Can you or one of your family email me a copy then I could add it to the kitchen for the other girls to see.

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Perfectly good suggestion Joan. I’m really looking forward to seeing Jans lady and the flags.
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

QUITE LOOKING FORWARD TO ONE OF MY GRANDS COMING SO THEY CAN TAKE A PIC OF THELMA IN ALL HER FINERY AND HOPEULLY FORWARD IT TI JOAN
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Right O I shall be ready and waiting, Jan!

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Should be in the next few days, watch this space.Hasn't it been a beautiful day Joan, forecast is cooler and maybe light showers
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Temperature is a little too cool by us, we might even get snow. Jan I'm looking forward to seeing your lady!
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U won't have to wait long, I've given Joans email to Laura, g/daughter, so she will do the honours


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very prompt, Thanks Jan and to your granddaughter! I will be Watching for it!
W


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Sounds Great Jan. Looking forward to seeing the picture.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

boring knit said:


> Sounds Great Jan. Looking forward to seeing the picture.


Jeanne looks like Jan got all of our attention with her Lady. Something that we have to look forwarded to.

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well hopefully you won't have to wait for long, Laura's just sent me a text to say the pictures are on the way to Joan who told me she would forward it on to you girls,so fingers crossed XY or Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Your photos Jan!!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well to see her here made me laugh and I hope it made you laugh too, my neighbour posted a pic of her on Facebook, I'm not into that but Laura spotted it.Thanks for showing me Joan,good girl Laura 'eh?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Your Lady dressed in her Finery, what a pretty lady she is. Her make-up is done to perfection. She certainly is the talk of the town!
Happy VE Day!
Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Amazing lady is your Thelma Jan. You have done a terrific job of putting her together and I see she is wearing the family pearls too. I hope James doesn’t run off with her. Haha Thanks Joan for putting the picture online. 
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

By Golly Susan you have been neglecting James, he just might take up with Thelma. 
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Crafty Thelma knows how to woo a man, wearing that pretty underskirt and beautiful pearls. I’m afraid I don’t stand a chance. 
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't think James is her type, she's very fussy,as you see by her appearance she's quite posh,I think a gardener is too common,although it has been known for her to go for a bit of rough, nudge nudge,wink wink. I've had some fresh rhubarb given to me so I feel a crumble brewing,I add grated orange peel the juice(no water) and use brown sugar, or golden syrup to sweeten.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eek - hope you enjoy your rhubarb Jan, the thought of it makes me cringe! I made some cheese straws yesterday. No eggs in today's delivery.... grrrr. I ordered Liquid Whole Egg but there are sending Liquid Whole Egg white! Heigh ho, worse things happen at sea as my Mother used to say.

Glad you liked your pictures of Thelma!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Funny how a lot of people dislike rhubarb, if I get any strawberries ,they go well with rhubarb .I'll enjoy the crumble with some custard Were your cheese straws ok?
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good to eat for a change but I have made better before! 

There is another cactus flower out in bloom today. It's shame they only last one day.

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Haven’t been outside today, apart from putting out birdseed. It’s been wet and chilly so I’ve been doing puzzles in my magazines and doing jigsaw puzzles on my iPad. I’ve got hubby hooked on the jigsaws too. Yummy rhubarb, I’ll pop round for some crumble Jan, if that’s ok and I’ll drop off a dozen eggs for Joan. xx
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I bet Joan would be so grateful for some eggs, and you are welcome to some of my crumble
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Joan would love some eggs, we are very fond of omelettes. Such a variety of ways to serve them! The earliest we shall get them now will be next Saturday. We are only allowed one slot a week at the moment so that more people will get a slot which is fair enough. I don't know what I can make with liquid egg white apart from meringue or icing?

You can charge what you like Sue for a dozen eggs !!!! :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kitchen recipe for egg whites suggest omelette with soft fruits, can't imagine how they'd turn out
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Kitchen recipe for egg whites suggest omelette with soft fruits, can't imagine how they'd turn out
> L


Lovely they maybe but I don't think they that would go with mushrooms veggie sausages and chips!!!!!!! I shall try a small omelette with cheese, maybe add tomato and a little mustard.

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Might be time to buy a couple of laying hens Joan, they even make good pets. Do you think Nikolai would appreciate a couple of friends to share his home ? My daughters have made nappies for a couple of their chooks and they are allowed in the house. Now you know why I escaped to Tasmania, haha.
N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Not nappies for chickens - I think the worlds gone mad. Just snacking on Pringles tonight. 

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh of course nappies for chickens. I have friend who have chickens and they are her pets. Her chickens die a natural death never for butchering.
And for me I like the fresh eggs they bring and I do enjoy a meal of baked chicken. Each to their own I guess. 
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Perfect day here today. The sun is out and the sky is blue though it’s only around 12 degrees. Happy Mother’s Day Ann for tomorrow, we’re celebrating it today as of course it’s already Sunday here.
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quiet Time for Mother's Day, we are predicted to get snow tomorrow morning then change to rain. 

Susan I didn't know if you celebrate Mother's Day like we do in the States. I thought about sending Bonnie a Mother's Day Message. She is from Canada. 
Happy Mother's Day Everyone!
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rain then snow Ann, sounds miserable weather for your springtime. Hope it improves for you. It’s been nice and sunny here today though pretty cool. My son phoned this morning and my younger daughter phoned me this afternoon so I’ve had a lovely catch up with them. Hope you’ve had a lovely day Ann. 
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sunny days here have turned to rain and quite cool wind, heavens opened up good and proper first thing.Won't be sitting in the garden today thats for sure.It was good to get out in the nice fresh air,even got a bit of colour on my cheeks and nose lol.
HAppy Mothers Day xxx
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

To one and all - happy Mothers day! It was odd when we had ours in March all on our own. What a celebration we can have when this is over for all the birthdays and anniversaries that have been missed.

Our weather is bright sunshine this morning but showers are possible later.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Put undies and a couple of summer tops in the wash---back to something a bit warmer today,going to make asparagus chicken for my dinner, have a small jacket potato and peas with it, rhubarb and ice cream to follow
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Put undies and a couple of summer tops in the wash---back to something a bit warmer today,going to make asparagus chicken for my dinner, have a small jacket potato and peas with it, rhubarb and ice cream to follow
> Q


Quite a spread you will be having there Jan, hope the rhubarb is good!!

:sm16:

Sue, I think Nikolai would want to play with any hens and he is a big boy!! he might be a bit too rough!

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Querying what Thelma is up to ? Hope she’s not absconded over the fence. Your dinner sounds delicious Jan, I’m just enjoying an ice cream cone after dinner. 
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rough and tumble with Nikolai and hens would be quite comical.
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Scrambled eggs might be the outcome. 
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tea and dainty sandwiches in the garden, all bring a chair so we can distance ourselves, we'll pretend it's summer so put on your pretty sun dresses,I'll provide some music,hope you like big band sounds, Glen Miller, Joe Loss, or country and western, you have a choice.
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tumbling around Nikolai & the hens got me laughing, sounds so comical :sm02: 
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Umbrella might be needed, but what fun all of us sitting around in our sun dresses listening to Glenn Miller's " The Little Brown Jug"
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very good choice Ann,Moonlight serenade one of my favorites,I just like all his music,I know it's an old cliche, but some of today's so-called music leaves me cold,people won't be listening to it in 50 years time----goodness me I sound an old grump.
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

With us all gather and chatting away like a bunch of school girls, I brought a bottle of wine if anyone is interested. 
X, Y or Z


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes please for me---is the Pope a Catholic ? Lol.I like red or white, Hope Joan has some of her home made cheese straws left.I've made some cheese scones.
A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

A confession I had scones but I never had cheese scones, I guess I'm in for a real treat. It's been a long time that I really had scones, I remember when I did I made a real pig out of myself. …..B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Be a devil Ann and try some, very easy to make,I had to make plain ones couldn't get sultanas,son managed to get me some so I'll make some for him and his family for next time he visits.
C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Craved turkey or ham 

Those cheese scones sound so good! 

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Do have some cheese straws there's still some left. Do you serve your scones with butter Jan? Pennsylvania 65000 will do for me or C & W will be fine.

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't scimp on the turkey or the ham, both would be most welcome-----this tablet won't allow me to spell your name --- look what it does----snack but if I don't use "space" it does --- sandj


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eee these technical devices have a mind of their own


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Excellent Idea for the Party, thanks for having us all meet at your place, Jan. We will keep our distance but I'm glad the virus doesn't like food. I will be diving in with all the goodies. 
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Feel free to eat anything you fancy, plenty for all, Joan,I eat scones with butter and jam on plain ones, or clotted cream & jam , whatever takes your fancy.And yes, I'll play Pennsylvania 65000, love it


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Great time we are going to have, I request Glen Miller too. I’ll bring salmon and cucumber sandwiches with the crusts removed, very posh eh ? I’ll have to make a nice spring bonnet to wear, don’t want to get sun burnt, haha.
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Have lost connection again,so until you hear from me I'm ok,just cheesed off because I can't chat with you.
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Generally I think more people are using the internet while they are in lockdown and that is why we lose the connection. Mind you I could be talking a load of old tosh. I lost connection yesterday.

Still our afternoon tea was fun we must do it again!

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Had to put a warm cardi on this morning I went outside to fill the bird feeders up and boy was it cold, well it seems as if my connection has sorted itself out, fingers crossed -----I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I've put a cardigan and socks on today, that wind is lazy blowing, straight through one rather than going round! Back to winter I think.

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Joan you are so right,it does feel like winter unbelievable .I believe it's going to be like it for the next few days
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep your winter woollies handy Jan, we don't want to be cold makes all the aches and pains worse!

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Long johns and woolie hats order of the day, good job we had our 'VE day party while we had a nice warm day
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My hair looks a disgrace, so today I thought I'd do what our Mums did in wartime, find chiffon scarf and tie it round my head like a turban, actually it doesn't look too bad,g/ daughter told me I look like a land army girl LOL.at least I don't feel or look so untidy


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Next sunny day we need to have another outside party plus keeping the social distancing. Jan you can wear your turban, Susan her sunbonnet. Joan and I will have to get some kind of head coverings. 
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Next sunny day we need to have another outside party plus keeping the social distancing. Jan you can wear your turban, Susan her sunbonnet. Joan and I will have to get some kind of head coverings.
> O


Oh I have plenty sun hats if you need to borrow one Ann. :sm11:

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Purpose for me wearing a turban Ann is to cover my so untidy looking hair, it needs trimming and a soft perm but thats not going to happen for ages
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quite a Fright if you saw me! I should take a picture before I go in to have my hair done. I'm now wearing a pony tail because my hair got really long. I have growth of the grey that I knew I had but my hubby said I looked better when I took care of it. I always had it done I was afraid if I did myself I would end up with green hair. My beautician puts in a color closes to the hair color when I was younger. A soft brunette with a slight reddish tint. Maybe I should borrow one of Joan's hats to cover up my grey hair. Yet I do have two sun hats of my own. 

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really miss my weekly hair do, and I always think if your hair looks a mess you feel untidy.I let my auburn hair go grey and now it's a lovely silver grey ,I've never had it coloured.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Silver grey might be my new look! Who knows the color might even grow on my hubby. We will see what happens, in the meantime I won't be in no hurry to having my hair done. 
My hubby always gave blood to the Red Cross and he has appointment to do this on Wed. afternoon. My son also gave blood and since he is still working with the public. He prefers waiting until the pandemic is over with. My DH claims that's why it so important to give blood now because of the shortage. I understand where my son is coming from, I hope everything goes well with my hubby.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

The silver grey look might suit you Ann ,now is the time to grow the colour out ( nobody is going to see you ) and hubby might like it.Has hubby got grey hair? Anyway Ann,if you like it go for it, join the "silver surfers"
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U better believe hubby has grey hair, he had it most of his life. His hair is almost white now, he started turning when he was 19. Grey hair runs in his family. 
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very distinguished is hubby then, so if you decide to go au'natural you'll be a matching pair lol
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Very distinguished is hubby then, so if you decide to go au'natural you'll be a matching pair lol
> W


Winners I would think, he teases me and says I'm is trophy wife. More than once I wanted to leave my hair go and now I have a good excuse. It might just stay that way. :sm24:

X, Y, Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, my hair is au natural now too. I stopped colouring mine when I got the hip replacement and couldn’t get to the hairdresser. It’s taking ages to go fully grey but I don’t mind that. What I do hate is the texture of the greys, they are frizzy/ curly and no amount of hair conditioner will tame them. I also need a good haircut, it’s passed my shoulders now so I too have a ponytail like Ann.
ZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zillions of months before one's head turns completely grey? I know this pandemic is going to be a long haul. Truthfully I think it won't completely over with it until another year from now.
Oh I do hope some scientist will come up with the answer. 
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Am in agreement with you Ann, I think it will be a good while before we see the end of this virus. I’m worried that restrictions are being eased too soon. 
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Be very careful out there girls, we don't even know if a vaccine is possible yet! It's a worrying time.I'm frightened to go out.

Now is the time to grow out the colour Ann. I never coloured my hair and I'm waiting for it to go completely grey or white! My Mother, both Grandmothers and Gt Granny all had lovely silver/white hair!

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Can save lots of money too by not spending more time at the hairdressers. I wash my hair before going for a haircut then it saves on the shampooing at the salon. Yes, I know, I’m a cheapskate, haha.
I agree Joan, I’m not comfortable going out much, even when the government have eased up on their restrictions. I saw on the news, all the crowds flocking to the stores at the weekend, crazy people.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't know about cheapskate but hubby and I both wash our hair before going to the salon and we both have our hair cut by the Barber. I used to go to the ladies section but once my hairdresser was off sick so the barber said she could do mine after hubby and there I stayed!!!! 

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't think a lot of people understand the seriousness of this disease and think it's just the flu, how wrong the stupid blighters are, I was horrified last weekend when my family where I used to go for takeaway, had a pizza party at my g/sons house(baby Oliver's Dad) I thought they'd have had more sense,especially my son--Oliver's grandfather--Ok, so none of them have the virus but I still think it was silly-----needless to say I've kept quiet, don't want to rock the boat. I'm scared to go shopping, my excersise is a short walk round the village, and I'm going nowhere till I feel safe. Sorry about my rant.
PS Not for one minute am I saying my family are among the stupid ones, they've all been very responsible


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Exactly right Jan, I only exercise in the garden, I can't walk far anyway! Only been out with hubby once to the hosp and then I stayed I the car!! We won't go anywhere we don't need to go. Getting fed up but better safe than sorry!

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Fresh air when it's warm enough to open windows is good enough for me Joan,and a wander round the garden, or if it's warm enough, sit out with a cuppa, or ice cream .
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Getting fed up of the idiots who are saying the Coronavirus isn’t real and is just a conspiracy theory. As if the police haven’t got enough to do, now they are having to control these stupid protesters.
H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Huckleberries 

Started opening up here but they say to soon.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I have never had a huckleberry ,I'm guessing they would be like a blueberry.My very favorite soft fruit are English strawberries,I could eat them till the cows come home.
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Juicy strawberries and raspberries are my favourites.
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keen on raspberries rather than strawberries!

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

"Kant" stop pigging out on roasted peanuts at the moment, if I keep them in a dish near me I have to have a handful, so I keep them in the kitchen lol --Just to change the subject, have you seen that wonderful Captain Tom on your news, he was 100 years old yesterday and has raised over 3 million pounds for our NHS, now am I being a cynic by wondering how that money will be shared out to various hospitals and other deserving causes like care homes and other front line workers
maybe some fat cats will cream their share first ?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lot of truth there Jan, who knows where that money will end up. I don't know where it was actually meant for. The "NHS" is a bit vague. 

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Makes you wonder who will deal with all that money,and who will benefit from it.There must be a legal body to deal with such a huge amount of money.
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice to think there would be. I hope Captain Tom’s family will be keeping an eye out over what happens to it. Isn’t he an absolute gentleman? I hope he has many more birthdays.
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

One would hope some there is some organization that oversees donations of this sort. A lot of money like that maybe should be invested?

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Putting the money where it's meant for, vital machinery for hospitals, protective clothing for nursing staff, doctors,surgeons, all frontline workers for the NHS all across England, the need is endless.
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quick investment while this sorted large sums of money increase in value. I hope Tom and his family are allowed some input. It should be made public where it all goes! I wouldn't know where to start!

How's your weather Jan, it's overcast and cold here. We put the heating on after lunch!!

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really cold Joan, I've got the heating on now, such a big change in the weather.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Summer has been and gone!!! :sm09: 

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Think you're right there, if you remember last year we had some good weather about this time, then it turned cold till about June/July and then we had a heatwave ,so we might get a repeat performance. 
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U may well be right Jan, who knows these days what the weather will do. 

V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Very good tips today. 

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

We do our best San,we can't work together in " the kitchen" because of distancing so have to make our amusement in other topics.We still talk about cakes and cookies and stuff
X y or z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Xenagogue to the Kitchen. Thank Goodness the virus doesn't like food because I do :sm02: 
Y, z or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You know good big words Ann, we all love good food ,I wish I didn't but someone has to eat all the lovely food we prepare l.o.l
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Am glad we don’t like fast food takeaways. Just heard about a cluster of COVID 19 cases at a McDonalds Store in Victoria. I’ve never liked Maccas, know I know for sure, haha.
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bad Food, can't be at McDonald's. I know the doctors said that the virus isn't in our food. But was there outbreak with their workers at this McDonalds? 

Found out tonight that the state I live in WI, the State Supreme court overruled the Governor. We are now Open...the Counties has the right to over-ruled this. 
We have 72 counties in Wisconsin. We have 50 States. What a mess if every County can rule. We don't have a Leader :sm03: :sm03: Our Governor said we are now living in 
the Wild Wild West. 
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Can't understand what's going on, the world seems to have gone mad!! 

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't even try to understand Joan, in my opinion if the government allows a lift on lockdown it could start all over again, trouble is how can "THEY" know when it's safe? There's no way of telling is there? We've just got to keep ourselves safe and hope for the best and try not to worry.
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Extremely angry at how China is treating Australia because our government has called for an enquiry into how the virus started. They have stopped importing our beef and barley because we won’t tow the line! 
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Feeling bastard guilty that's what I think, slitty eyed good for nothings Your people are entitled to be darned angry tof course they're responsible, you only have to see pictures of their livestock markets,
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Great if Australia could have trade with the uk, now that you are no longer in the EU. Problem is, Australia has become so dependent on China which is a terrible shame.
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Horrible how you have to depend on China, nothing you can do about it either.
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

In the world we live in it has become all politics. Jan, you gave some sound advise if the government won't watch out for us, we need to watch out for ourselves. My hubby & I will continue with the shut down and we venture out we will wear our masks & gloves. 
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Joan is staying put unless it's for a medical reason!! We have a nurse coming to the house next week. He/she will have all the protective gear but I'm still not keen!!

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Knitting is keeping me busy,another baby blanket for my new great grandson,
Joan as long as the nurse who visits you is well protected you should be safe,I don't think they'd be allowed to visit without having the proper coverings. 
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Long hospital care is not the answer if we can help it. Isn't it wonderful if we need help that the nurses can come to the house. 
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My thoughts exactly Ann, I'd hate to be hospitalized at this awful time, bad enough in normal circumstances.-------I'm just pigging out on a couple of scones I made today, with jam and cream of course.
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Naughty but nice, eh Jan! 

I'm trying to keep busy. I've started to sew my seagull together, such fiddly little bits - he is only about three long. I should used DK but I only had the colours in 4ply.

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Once seagulls all finished can we see him/her please
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Probably unless he is a complete disaster, I have the cat to sew up as well but she is bigger! 

Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quite a lot of sewing to do, sometimes I think sewing things together takes longer than knitting the pieces. 
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really looking forward to seeing the seagull and the cat. I knitted a mouse for Colin, many years ago and he loved playing with it. I still miss my pussy cat and my beloved border collie, Jack. Both playing together over the rainbow bridge.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Susan are you pet free at this time? 
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Thanksgiving will be interesting this year! 

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Thanksgiving will be interesting this year!
> 
> U


U wonder if there will even be Christmas this year? We might all have to play Santa by dropping the gifts off and running.

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> U wonder if there will even be Christmas this year? We might all have to play Santa by dropping the gifts off and running.
> 
> V


Very comical idea indeed Ann. Hope it will be sorted by then. No, we no longer have any pets though our neighbours border collie comes over every day. She's a delightful dog and she reminds us so much of Jack. I enjoy our native birds and can always go and say hello to the alpacas next door if I need some animal therapy. Have you any pets Ann ?
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

With our age we don't think at this time it would be a good idea. We had a black lab/retriever Midnight, he was a gentle family dog. We got him when my youngest daughter was in preschool and passed away when she graduated from high school. 
X, Y ,Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Your heart breaks doesn’t it when they pass away. I’ve just put in an online grocery order plus an order to Chemist Warehouse. They’ve got a big half price sale on their vitamins so I’m stocking up with echinacea, garlic and horseradish and a few other things. We’ve got winter bearing down on us next month so I always take my vitamins for back up protection.
ZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

A good idea to stock up on vitamins Sue, if this carries on dopes will start panic buying them as well.At least you'll be prepared and and saved some money.My lovely g/daughter inlaw sent a text asking if I need anything as she was going to Asda today, I asked for baking powder and a couple bottles of posh ginger cordial,it's a special brand , lovely and gingery with a hint of elder flower. I'm making sausage ,veg. and pasta bake for tonight's dinner, should be ok it's in a nice creamy sauce. Might be enough for tomorrow
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Baking powder would be good Jan,

having laptop problems - It's not holding a charge!!! Trying to transfer everything to another Laptop so won't be on for awhile.

C


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Can only say your supper sounds lovely Jan. I was thinking of doing a curry from scratch with home made flat bread (that was last night). today, I have so much to do in the garden and a pile of ironing, I don't think I'll have the strength to do all that for dinner. Good job my freezer holds some nice pies I've made earlier. How are you keeping?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't over do it in the garden Jeannie,----it's good to hear from you after a while, I'm doing ok, keeping busy knitting/ crocheting, baking,housework when it needs it L.OL. Weather here has turned really chilly, jumpers back on after the lovely sunny VE weekend, hope you're keeping well.
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Delightful dinner you’re having tonight Jan. I like the sound of the special ginger cordial too. I love anything ginger.
We had beef tacos for dinner tonight, made a nice change.
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ever tried crystallized ginger Sue? I buy it from the healthcare shop, it's cut into cubes , nice to nibble when you fancy a change from chocolate,or if you feel naughty,a bit of each popped in your mouth together !!!!hmmm
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fancy crystallized ginger sounds good, we never had it but both of us like ginger. We usually keep ginger ale in the house. 
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Get yourself a bag next time you get a chance,it's claimed to be good for digestion. Now I'm thinking about ginger biscuits / cookies and can't nip to the store to buy some.
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Have to make my soft molasses cookies with ginger. Art when he goes to the store he always buys a bag of ginger snaps. He is my Cookie Monster at least he eats cookies that give him some benefit. 
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I buy the Naked Ginger brand and chop a piece up every morning and add it to my breakfast fruit, then a dollop of yoghurt. I also add it to my ginger cakes. I used to live on ginger biscuits when I had morning sickness, years ago. 
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jamming the virus, one day they open the state and the next hour the Counties closes. Tonight news the State will be open by the Counties. Then you wonder why we are going Crazy. 
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jamming the virus, one day they open the state and the next hour the Counties closes. Tonight news the State will be open by the Counties. Then you wonder why we are going Crazy. 
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keep safe Ann and stay indoors. It’s like a big experiment for the government I suppose, not knowing what to do for the best. Some of our states have opened the borders but here in Tasmania we are still in lockdown which is suiting me. 
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Laying Low which we are planning on doing. We are watching the numbers that come in when it starts do drop maybe we will venture out more. I'm afraid like Dr. Bright said we might be headed for a Dark Winter and we didn't even have our summer yet. 

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Making a pumpkin cake. I hope it turns out ok, I saw the recipe last night on a tv gardening show. Everyone seems to have an excess of pumpkins so this recipe will make a change from pumpkin soup. 
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

New recipes sometimes can become a favorite. I have a recipe for pumpkin bars with cream cheese frosting. The bars calls for 4 eggs you can see how moist it can be. 
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh yum, the pumpkin cake has turned out really nice. This recipe has 4 eggs too and yes, is lovely and moist. I’ve made a large and a small loaf tin so there was plenty of batter with the recipe. 
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pleased to hear your cakes turned out good Sue and Ann, and I'm also pleased we're talking about recipes, takes our minds off "bad stuff" ,I'm not even going to say the "C word" it sickens me when I think of all the misery it's caused in the world. ----Back to cooking, I've had a request from son for scones, won't be a problem ,but he'll have to get his own jam and cream, that won't be a problem either because his son, my grand works at Tesco,he's my hero doing his bit as a front line worker in between his studies.
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Question,wonder how Joans getting on with her laptop,I think she was having trouble with connection----we miss you Joan


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rotten when you get problems with Your internet connection. It’s happened to hubby and I which is stressful if I can’t see my pals on KP and he can’t swap jokes with his cousin in Scotland. I never thought I’d get the hang of using the internet and the like. Power to us oldies eh ?
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Silver surfers that's who we are LOL. Don't know how we'd manage without our devices at this lonely time, we can still have a laugh and joke can't we, as well as keeping in touch.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Twenty dollar bill goes fast at the grocery store! 

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U bet Sandj, a 20 UK pound note doesn't go far either
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Visiting the grocery stores can be a challenge, we run in get what we want and pay the price. Gone are the days looking for sales and using coupons. 
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

When this is all over ,shopping will be an adventure and we won't know what to buy first. 
X


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra food in the house now, I started out with an empty freezer and almost empty cupboards. My daughter did a nice stock up for us. My son came over yesterday with a large amt. of toilet paper and fresh fruit. He brought over so much fruit I'm thinking about freezing some of it. 
Jan, or anyone else I'm thinking that in the UK or in Europe that the kitchens don't have large refrigerators and a freezer separate from the regrig. In the States a lot of people stock pile their food. Their freezers are full of meat or produce that they got from their gardens. When we went to Czech Republic and Ireland we notice the people going to the mkt. almost every day. My hubby said we were so foolish buying ahead. We should be buying the meat that we want that day to make for today's supper. We got into that habit. The meat was always good doing it that way. I now have a full freezer but I'm finding it a drag to thaw the meat out a day ahead to make for the next day's meal. 

Y,Z or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ann there are some big American style fridges here which the young ones go for,usually they're in two halves,a fridge at the top ,bottom half deep freeze, or some people have a feezer in their garage or laundry room.I just have an upright fridge freezer,I don't buy huge amounts of meat to freeze being on my own now ,I don't need to.
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Buying my groceries weekly saves us money. I know that if we shopped more regularly we would buy extra things that we didn’t really need. I plan what we are are going to eat for that week and buy accordingly, saves the indecision of what to have for dinner each night. I’ve got a separate freezer in the garage too, it’s handy for when things are on special.
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Checking my list from day to day I can't manage doing a whole week's of planning but I know a lot to do that way. Tonight for Supper we had left-overs of liver & onions, mashed potatoes,
stuffing, chicken & gravy plus I added a new item of sweet sour red cabbage. Now I have chicken(half breast cut up which I started with) with the gravy and red cabbage. I always try to clean up the left-overs before I will make something new. The other half of the chicken breast I'm planning on doing a stir fry for another day.

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Do the same as you Ann, leftovers are always used to make another meal. We had leftover taco beef the other night so I made wraps with it and toasted them. They were really tasty with added cheese, tomato, grated carrot and lettuce.
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Each time one of my family bring me a home cooked meal it's a very generous serving,so if I'm not very hungry I have half of it next day.I think we're learning from this horrible experience that in normal circumstances we buy things we don't really need.If you wander round the clothing aisles and see maybe a top, you you think "that's nice" and drop it in the cart, you probably didn't need another really.So our wallets will be bulging. LOL
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fun and games with laptops! The one I normally use won't hold a charge!! I've been transferring all data and programs to another and getting it to function properly. I think I will have to buy a new one when this all over.

Shopping order arrived yesterday complete with eighteen eggs although two were broken!!! No oat-milk though, so I hope what I have will last till next Saturday. We are only allowed a weekly slot at the moment. Helps others to get shopping delivered.

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glad to have you back Joan,and your shopping was delivered,pity about the broken eggs, they'll get used in an omelette , or a cake,I've made scones for my son to collect tomorrow.I'm still using my kindle to get my knitting paradise and even ordered some lip balm from Amazon,I might not bother getting the computer replaced.
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Have to get a new printer and laptop. We are open in our area but we are still going to do caution when we do enter a store. We will do our research before we go in to do our purchase.
A quick in and out. 
I


----------



## Trillium2 (Feb 13, 2019)

Goulash!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Trillium2 said:


> Goulash!


No Comment, where did you come from?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Heaped plateful for me please,I love goulash
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I think she's just discovered the game LOL
J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Juice Fresh From Oranges 

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitchen has new visitors one brought goulash and the other brought orange juice. I'm baking cookies today, molasses and snickerdoodle's I will bring them. 
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lovely fresh orange juice I like it with gin.Lovely to have visitor's in the kitchen but they must keep their distance.I'll bring crackers and cheese
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Making a drink sounds good I didn't have mine on Friday night, the night that my hubby & I usually have our drinks. Maybe I will have one tonight, Gin Gimlet. I ran out of tonic. 
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Newcomers to the kitchen are all welcome, as long as they bring a plate ( and not an empty one ) haha. 
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Over heaping plate full of the goulash and a slice of crusty bread. 
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Perhaps I will bring a plate of chicken kebabs with fried rice and a tomato based sauce.
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quite Appetizing, sounds delish Susan!
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rhubarb, let's have a rhubarb crumble with orange zest& juice a sprinkle of ginger of course you add sugar to the fruit,served with custard--- Joan isn't a fan of rhubarb so I'll make an apple one as well
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Some custard to go with the apple, anyone else like some?

Nice sunny morning. Roses are blooming and birds are squabbling over the feeders. :sm11: 

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tasty dishes being served up. I’ll have a bit of everything please.
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Understand a little of what you fancy does you good!! (sometimes)

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Treacle tart please, but who will make it? Maybe the newcomer is a good pastry cook.!! There's a bakery near me who make treacle tarts to die for, along with egg custard tarts,and many others, they all are home made by the bakers wife
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U have asked for a good tart Jan. Did you have gypsy tart or manchester tart at school?

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Vaguely remember Manchester tart, I like eccles cakes but only good quality ones,some you buy are nothing like how they should be --all nice and buttery with a good filling
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Well I believe gypsy tart had a pastry base and the topping was made with evaporated milk! It was lovely!

Just found this!
Gypsy tart Recipe

READY IN
1 hour 10 minutes, plus chilling and setting time
COOKING TIME
40 minutes
PREP TIME
30 minutes
SERVES
10

Ingredients
300g plain flour, plus extra for dusting
150g unsalted butter, cubed
1 medium egg, beaten
410g tin full-fat evaporated milk, chilled in the fridge overnight
280g dark muscovado sugar
Method
1
Preheat the oven to 190°C/fan 170°C/gas mark 5. Put a baking sheet in the oven to get hot.

2
Sift the flour into a bowl. Using your fingertips, rub in the butter until the mixture resembles fine breadcrumbs. Add the egg and 1-2 tbsp water to mix to a firm dough. Roll into a ball, wrap in clingfilm and leave to rest in the fridge for 30 minutes.

3
On a lightly floured surface, roll out the pastry and use to line a 23cm tart tin, leaving any excess overhanging the edge. Line with baking parchment, fill with baking beans and bake blind in the oven for 15 minutes. Remove the beans and parchment and bake for a further 5-10 minutes until golden. Leave to cool then, using a sharp knife, trim the top of the pastry case.

4
Tip the evaporated milk and sugar into a large bowl and, using an electric hand mixer on full power, whisk together for 15 minutes until the mixture resembles a light coffee-coloured, creamy foam that doesn’t quite hold peaks.

5
Pour the mixture into the tart tin and bake for 20 minutes on the hot baking sheet. When cooked, the filling should be lightly set with a sticky surface. Leave to set overnight in the fridge


XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You are naughty Joan l.o.l.---- now I'll have to have a go at making that, I have all the ingredients, it won't be today,I'll wait till the weekend, then I can give some to whichever grand or sons pop over.I'll let you know the result. I've got frozen pastry in the freezer.
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ahhh, can you send me a slice please Jan! No good me making it - hubby is diabetic.

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bad Luck when hubby is a Diabetic, can't always have our favorites, I know because I'm one myself. Use to be able to make something to share but that isn't always possible now. 
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Can't make big amounts now being on my own,but didn't have a problem when Ron was alive, he loved cake and puddings.I only make big cakes If I know I can share it with family
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dividing up the sweets and freezing half works with some things. 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eating some would be nice, but it seems unkind eating things that hubby can't have!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fair play!
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Got me licking my lips thinking about all these yummy things. There’s a small town here in Tasmania called Ross and they have a delightful little bakery. They make Eccles cakes which are beautiful, buttery flaky pastry and lots of filling. Ross was a convict town so has a lot of interesting history.
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

History I might have to google Ross and find out what I can find. I really enjoy the pictures of Ross without leaving my own home. 
https://www.bing.com/images/search?view=detailV2&ccid=lZwb0fOM&id=E47E0ADBA9301CF5A29E7038B064F8202A0689E8&thid=OIP.lZwb0fOMRBWJSp2TB3BOdgHaD0&mediaurl=https%3A%2F%2Fcdn.travel-mediaserver.com%2Fdriveaway%2Fimages%2Ftop-drives%2Faustralia%2Fross-bakery.jpg&exph=310&expw=600&q=Ross+Bakery+Tasmania&simid=608010005581201692&selectedindex=91&ajaxhist=0&vt=0&sim=11
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I loved looking at the photos, Ann, we were last there in February when my son and daughter in law were visiting us. It’s a lovely little town, the bridge was built by the convicts and the female factory ( horrible name ) was were the female convicts were locked up when they arrived here from Britain. 
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just must have been a lovely visit with your son & DIL going through the historic town. My mouth was watering looking at the bakery. Interesting way of baking with their oven. 
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kitchen staff let us have a look a the old oven, amazing to think of all the things that have been made in it over the years. We stayed in Ross for a week in our caravan before we bought our house. The lady that looks after the small caravan park has now opened the new lolly shop on the main road. Unfortunately, the day we visited with my family, it was closed. Good excuse to go for another visit, once we are allowed to travel again.
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Living residences do you know how many? 
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Might only be around 400, according to google.
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice to look at those pictures,it's great to be able to see places I know I'll never be able to visit,thanks for sharing Ann


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Opened a 25 minute telephone consultation with our vet this morning as Nikolai hasn't been quite right since Saturday. Seemed a bit strange, but was quite comprehensive. It's nothing to do with the virus. 

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Poor Nikolai,did vet give any advice,keep us posted how she is
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quite good I thought, they are posting some antibiotics out and we need to change his diet. I've ordered some new food online, so we wait and see!

R

Heard from Bonnie, she sends her love to all the ladies!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Quite good I thought, they are posting some antibiotics out and we need to change his diet. I've ordered some new food online, so we wait and see!
> 
> R
> 
> Heard from Bonnie, she sends her love to all the ladies!!


I have been going back and forth with Admin trying to get Bonnie to come and join us. Joan did you send a message to Admin.? It would be nice if we all did. 
What harm can Bonnie P. do in the kitchen unless she burns it down. :sm02: I know Susan sent a pm to Admin. but she never got a reply. I wonder if the Admin. can pick up her pm. I know when I send Susan a pm she can't pick it up.

Red checkered table cloth was added to the kitchen table if that's OK with everyone else. 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Such a lovely tablecloth Ann, it really brightens up our kitchen. I’ll bring a bunch of chrysanthemums in.
Joan, Hope Nikolai is feeling a bit better. He might be missing his trips out in the car. 
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tablecloth a lovely idea, so fresh looking,I have a pretty cake stand to display the muffins I'm making.We can have afternoon tea in style-----keeping our distance of course, bring your knitting and we can have a good old natter ,how's your boy today Joan? 
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U have made me crave a muffin now Jan. I can’t wait for our afternoon tea, I’ll bring my best china teapot for those who enjoy tea and I’ve got my little coffee machine packed ready for those who want a posh coffee.
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very kind of you Sue to bring your lovely teapot,I'll have coffee please,I don't really like instant coffee.Can somebody make a lemon drizzle cake please?Date and walnut is one of my favorites too,we'll have a good selection to suit all our tastes.
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U have pleased me with your red check tablecloth Ann, red is my favourite colour!
I've also been toing and froing with Admin about Bonnie's problem.

Nikolai will be getting his new food delivered today that I ordered yesterday and we will collect his medication this afternoon, a nurse will drop it through the car window on to the back seat!!!. He is a bit quiet but I don't if that's due to the hot weather. He is passing blood.

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very sorry to hear about Nikolai. Has he got a kidney infection? Hopefully the medication and change of food will help. Poor little boy, you will have to give him extra cuddles.
Jan, I’ll bring the lemon drizzle cake, it’s one of my favourites.
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Well it's not his kidneys it's his sensitive stomach, that's why he must have specialist food! He is young to be on a special diet but he can't keep losing blood he will only get worse. Fortunately he already has a sensitive dried kibble so only needs a sensitive wet pouch food.

XYZA


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra cuddles for him while he’s poorly. Colin used to be on the Royal Canin hypoallergenic biscuits as he had a sensitive tummy plus skin rashes. The new diet really helped him.
YZA


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes fingers crossed this diet will help. 

Lemon drizzle cake sounds good, I would like a slice please.

ZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zipping around with Nikolai's new diet and meds. It would be nice if everything works out for him. 

I will be coming for tea and cake. The lemon drizzle cake sounds so refreshing on a sunny day. 

A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

All set for a lovely afternoon, don't forget to bring sunblock,we can sit under the big sunshade,------and now I'm thinking how wonderful it would be if we could make it come true
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful day here in WI, looks like the weather is as nice in the UK. Sunblock & sunhat will be worn. Looking forward to a good cup of English tea. 
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Comfy in a nice garden seat with a good cup of tea,not forgetting cake of your choice

Actually it's been too hot here for me to sit outside
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dining inside will be fine with me, not much of an outside person. I did walk around the yard picking up sticks before DH cut the grass. 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Extra careful with the sun. We can wear our lovely bonnets and use our parasols too, very genteel. The lemon drizzle cake is packed and ready to go along with the China teapot and coffee machine. 
F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Summer Sweets 

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Extra careful with the sun. We can wear our lovely bonnets and use our parasols too, very genteel. The lemon drizzle cake is packed and ready to go along with the China teapot and coffee machine.
> F


Fancy bonnets & parasols! Susan do you have any extra parasols? Sounds like we might need a gentleman to escort us to the tea party. Reminds me of "My Fair Lady"
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grand idea Ann, being escorted by a gentleman to our function. Hope James and Eric don't catch wind of this. Will have a fossick in my dressing room, I’m sure I’ve got a spare parasol somewhere in there. We can always use them as weapons to fight off those bad boys.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

have a cup of coffee please Sue, glad you are bringing the coffee machine! I don't drink tea unless it rooibos tea, I'll bring some in case any one would like to try it. 

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I've found a new gardener ,the vicar of our church put on Facebook that her son was looking for jobs.I rang for details , he came to see what I needed doing,--- which is weeding & tidying, and he's coming today. He's at agriculture college but of course that's closed, so he's earning a bit of spending money.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jan what a great idea, we're looking for a regular gardener/handyman they're not easy to find these days. You don't know who you can trust!

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Krikey, Jans getting posh, having her own personal gardener. I hope James doesn’t find out, he’ll get very jealous. Actually Jan, I’m very envious, I hate weeding and it makes my back ache. Hope your young man does a good job, are you going to treat him to some of your home baking ? Yes Joan, I’ll make you a nice coffee. What is the rooibos tea like ?
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Keep a close watch from the window Joan because I'm not sure what he's learnt about plants, he told me he's done landscaping, but does he know his weeds from his foxgloves -- haha, so we shall see.You are right, finding someone trustworthy these days is very rare, but I think I'll be ok with the vicars lad, vicar a lady by the way
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Krikey, Jans getting posh, having her own personal gardener. I hope James doesn't find out, he'll get very jealous. Actually Jan, I'm very envious, I hate weeding and it makes my back ache. Hope your young man does a good job, are you going to treat him to some of your home baking ? Yes Joan, I'll make you a nice coffee. What is the rooibos tea like ?
> L


Lovely Sue. there are various kinds available from a basic tea which is like ordinary tea without the caffeine, my favourite at the moment is a coconut flavoured one served with oat milk. I can't take caffeine unless it is before midday as it will keep me awake and will give me a headache! We have plenty of varieties here - give it a try.

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My concern is does he know what he's doing, I have so many different shrubs and established flowers I'd hate to lose them and trouble is I can't stand buy and show him what is what.Anyway we'll see.
My favourite cup of tea is Typhoo ,fairly milky, no sugar and a Mcvities digestive or two to dunk lol


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Now now Jan, you have to put your faith in him. Not like my dad, he used to leave the weeds and pull up Mums plants, she never let him do the weeding again. I think he might have done it on purpose, haha. Joan, I’m not a tea drinker myself but it’s great that you can get tea without caffeine.
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh crikey I hope I've made the right decision,I don't want to upset the vicar by sending her son off the job with a flea in his ear lol.Your Dad was like my hubby,didn't know one plant from a weed, good at mowing the lawn though.
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Peace reigns in your garden Jan, can't help it especially with the vicar's son doing the gardening. 
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite pleased with Isaacs work, had to go out and stand at a distance when I noticed him a bit close to my foxgloves !!! Pointed out what were weeds , think he found out what stinging nettles are LOL .At least I'm not ashamed of my front garden now. I think if he's going to continue doing a few odd odd jobs in folks gardens he'll have to swat up the difference from weeds and plants, not complaining, he's only young and I'll use him again when the need arises.
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Repeat if needed, isn't it nice to have a clean flower bed. Now you can sit back and watch your flowers bloom. Issacs got rid of the weeds like the parable of the sower & the seed. 
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

So now Isaac can buy some more vynal records of David Bowie his all time favorite pop star, and I can be happy in my garden
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tunes of David Bowie will be a thanks for his labor!
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Understanding mother if he plays his music loud in the vicarage :sm16: I've never met her,I'm not a churchgoer so don't expect I will.
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Visitation to the Church isn't possible at this time and I also understand it isn't your cup of tea. But I'm so glad you found yourself a honest young man who can help you. 
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well Isaacs mum should be proud of him, he's a polite, hard worker and reliable,I would recommend him to anyone, there's a few people the same as myself in the village who would be glad of his help in their garden.
XYZ


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra good that Isaac likes vinyl records too, back to the good old days. I’ve still got a few in my collection from the 60’s.
YZ


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Your turn table still working? We had to get a new one for all of our vinyl albums. Our 8 year old GD at the time her favorite album was Simon & Garfunkel Greatest Hits. 
Z


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Zebra food (not sure what they eat) ????


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Your turn table still working? We had to get a new one for all of our vinyl albums. Our 8 year old GD at the time her favorite album was Simon & Garfunkel Greatest Hits.
> Z


Alas no, we need to buy another one. I've got the Simon & Garfunkel Bridge over Troubled Water LP. I got it on my 18th birthday.
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Best Songs on that album, I listen to it a few times after my GD went home. At the present time since she isn't over here any more I packed away the turn table. I have been cleaning my craft room I now can walk into it. I have all the patterns sorted out in filing drawers. I still have the yarns to go through. The yarns are on my spare bedroom bed. Little by little the asst. will get done. Next job after that is to sort out jewelry. 
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Can I come over and help you, I love seeing what others have in their collections. My craft room is pretty tidy as we’ve not lived here for long, only 17 months. I’ve been digging up potatoes today, I’ve brought in 6 and a half kilos so will see if my neighbours would like some. I’ve also brought in some spring onions and green tomatoes. I’m still trying the brown paper bag method to try and ripen them and I’ve put some on the window sills.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Do you make green tomato chutney Sue?---and have you tried putting them in a paper bag with a banana to ripen them ,check every day though. Digging taters is a back breaking job but worth it, nothing beats the taste of home grown veg and fruit. Got up this morning and noticed we had rain , must have been in the night or early hours.We needed it for the gardens.
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sandj said:


> Zebra food (not sure what they eat) ????


They like marmite sandwiches sandj. Lol


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eeh Jan, yes digging up the spuds was hard on the back but I was so happy to see so many of them that I forgot about my back. I’ve been trying the paper bag and banana tip but the only thing that’s ripening has been the bananas, haha. 
I’ve never tried making my own chutney, maybe I should give it a go. Can you use really green tomatoes in the recipe?
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Forget how to make green Tom chutney,
I haven't got a recipe but Mr Google will help.My Mum used to make it, lovely mmmm
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Google later and see what I can find out. I’m just about to watch Gardening Australia, it’s on tv every Friday night and I’m always trying to learn something new. 
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Having to watch gardening programme from the presenter on camera because of lockdown, no Chelsea flower show either. This horrid disease is spoiling every blinkin' thing,almost like controlling us. Never mind,as long as we and our families are safe and well we must be thankful.
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I thought you might like to see this picture of a pretty rose I took this morning instead of Chelsea, :sm09: It's growing over our daughters old swing. I planted it about 35 years ago!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Joan your rose is very pretty, I love roses and have quite a few in my garden. I miss Monty Don. It's not the same when we can't walk round with him when he shows what 
to do, he's a lovely man as well as a good gardener. His dog Nigel died ,he still has his other one as well as a new Yorkie puppy.
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> I thought you might like to see this picture of a pretty rose I took this morning instead of Chelsea, :sm09: It's growing over our daughters old swing. I planted it about 35 years ago!


Kind of cute how you have your arrangement with the roses and the bird feeders. We have a couple of bird feeders out that my DH takes care of. Right now we have a morning dove who made her nest inside of a bird feeder. 
L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Little rain on the window 

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Making Music with the raindrops pattering against the window. Birds chirping away. 
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice day here again, sunny and totally blue sky. I might do some more gardening, out in the veggie patch, still more weeding to do. Joan, your rose is beautiful, I didn’t realise that they could live so long. I was a bit disappointed with my gardening show last night, it was made up of repeat segments. I think the virus has caught up with filming, boo hoo.
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh, seems like that is the New Norm with TV shows. We are still trying to the best of it. My DH and I are planning on sitting out by the campfire in our back yard tonight. 
We didn't do that for the past couple of years. It will be different the two of us and not having a group with us telling jokes. 
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Perfect sounding evening for you both Ann. Hope the stars are out, so romantic. 
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quiet ,starlit night , very romantic, do the midges come out at night and spoil it? The little blighters love me,even in daytime if I'm in the garden something bites.It's bank holiday here this weekend, we are still asked not to gather for barbeques and the likes, but a lot of people will ignore that, very selfish I think. On TV news it shows idiots sitting in parks on the grass in groups, they don't seem to understand that one of them could be a carrier of this evil virus and pass it to others and while this happens it's prolonging the effort to be rid of it----- now I'll get off my soap box lol
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Right you are there Jan, idiots the lot of them, they could pick up the virus and lose someone dear to them! I'm afraid of anyone who delivers to the the house, when groceries come I shut the front door while they put the bags in the porch.

I get bitten easily by midges, we used to be in Scotland when they were around and I would get my feet and hands bitten at night although we used a "bug lamp"
and anti bug cream.

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

So annoying, we get mosquitoes here and they love me, it must be the English blood they like. They never bother hubby, he’s Scottish so won’t part with his (only joking ). I have to spray myself with aeroguard before I go outside, at least it’s an odourless spray.
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> So annoying, we get mosquitoes here and they love me, it must be the English blood they like. They never bother hubby, he's Scottish so won't part with his (only joking ). I have to spray myself with aeroguard before I go outside, at least it's an odourless spray.
> T


They leave hubby alone, I think we girls are too sweet!!

:sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm11:

U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Unicorn shaped cookies 

V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Visiting bugs weren't around last night, very quiet evening. The fire lasted for an hour & half instead of adding more logs we decided to go in. After next week of rain and being overcast I'm afraid the mosquitoes will start coming out. We do have bats in the neighborhood usually the bats do take care of some of the mosquitoes population. I don't mind bats along as they stay outside. Once in awhile we have a bat visitor. We then close them off in a room with open windows, wait until they fly out. We have the virus now don't need a bat. My hubby closed off the area in the basement where he thought maybe they were coming in. Hope that works. 

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

We have flying foxes/fruit bats here in Australia. They are quite large and I would hate to get one of them flying around in the house. When I lived in Queensland we had a large colony of them, living in a Moreton Bay fig tree nearby. They were very noisy at dusk but we didn’t mind them, as long as they were outside.
XYZ


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Xtra precaution of the bugs. Thinking we might have to have the outside of the house spray for bugs. I'm afraid this might be a bad year, we had a mild winter. 
The bugs didn't freeze off now they seem to be coming. Two small hornet nests on the front porch which my DH will take care of tomorrow morning. I have Terro 
laid out because there are black ants crawling around. 
Y or Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yucky creepy crawlies. My pet hate are big hairy spiders, huntsmen. We haven’t seen too many here but we used to get lots in Queensland. They are beneficial to have around as they eat other bugs but they scare me half to death. 
ZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ants seem to be going away I think the Terro helped. Spiders aren't my friend, even the tiny ones. I can't imagine having big hairy spiders, I would freak out. I found a product for cob webs called End-a-Bug by Stanley. I don't know if you can get Stanley products by you. All I need to do is spray this on the cob web and it is gone for a very long time. 
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Big hairy huntsman spider was caught inbetween the window and insect screen in the bedroom. I’m so glad we have those screens up, imagine that spider hiding in the bed eeek..... I haven’t heard of the Stanley bug products. We have Stanley brand tools, I will have to google the bug products. The thing with the huntsman spiders is that they don’t appear to have webs, they run very fast to catch their prey ( beetles and cockroaches etc ). 
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hope this doesn’t give you nightmares Ann :sm15: :sm06: :sm05:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Hope this doesn't give you nightmares Ann :sm15: :sm06: :sm05:


Creepy Crawler! It looks like a lot larger than a regular spider that we have by us. Is that the color they are? 
They can stay by you, I will put up with my cob webs. :sm02:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dark colours as well as striped ones. Give me daddy long legs anytime. Do you have those in the US ?
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

E by gum, Don't like the look of those spiders , I can cope with the ones we have, but I'd be worried about those big fellas. I was going to hang out my bath towels but the wind is so fierce I think they'd get blown away.
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fierce looking beastie Sue, I don't even like the picture! :sm06: 

I had a bouquet of flowers delivered this morning from my daughter, what a lovely surprise!

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Great surprise for you Joan, what a lovely thoughtful daughter. She must miss you the same as you miss her.
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ha ha, maybe that’s because it’s your birthday tomorrow Joan. You didn’t think we would forget did you ? Hope you are going to do something nice, even have a little drive out somewhere nice. Although I think it’s a bank holiday there tomorrow so maybe the roads will be a bit busy. 
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't think the roads should be that busy here,there's still restrictions as to where we can go,but I'm sure a short ride to a quiet spot would be ok,take a flask of what you drink and sit in the car. Wish we could share a cake with you tomorrow Joan, but you'll be with us in thoughts.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> I don't think the roads should be that busy here,there's still restrictions as to where we can go,but I'm sure a short ride to a quiet spot would be ok,take a flask of what you drink and sit in the car. Wish we could share a cake with you tomorrow Joan, but you'll be with us in thoughts.


Jan I think I shall stay at home tomorrow, there are no toilets open anywhere!!
Thanks for remembering Sue.

I have a coffee and walnut cake if you would all like a slice.:sm11:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kind of a Quiet Birthday, you did have your Love One, Nikolai and your daughter remember you with Flowers. My SIL turned 40 on the 25th the same day of yours. 
Happy Belated Birthday and Non-Virus (((Hugs))) going your way!
L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Lettuce and Tomatoes


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

MMM sounds good Sandy but you forgot the bacon :sm02: Bacon, Lettuce & Tomato plus Mayo on Toast (BLT)
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Now you’ve got me thinking about a nice BLT Ann. I’m having a late breakfast at the moment, fresh plums with yoghurt and cinnamon. Maybe have a BLT for dinner.
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Kind of a Quiet Birthday, you did have your Love One, Nikolai and your daughter remember you with Flowers. My SIL turned 40 on the 25th the same day of yours.
> Happy Belated Birthday and Non-Virus (((Hugs))) going your way!
> L


Oops I goofed Monday is the 25th Joan and my SIL, Brad Birthdays. Today the 24th is Bob Dylan's Birthday! My hubby and I were sitting in the garage with the radio on listening to Dylan's tunes. Made me realize what date it actually was.

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Perfectly normal to get our days mixed up, especially with the virus happening. One day seems much like the next these days.
It’s the 25th here but the 24th at your place. What time is it there Ann ? It’s 10.10 am here.
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quite early by you, it's evening by us. 7:15PM
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Right, so we must be 15 hours ahead of you if my maths is correct.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Right, so we must be 15 hours ahead of you if my maths is correct.
> S


Smarty, that's what I got. 400 new cases in our area today, yet my daughter can't understand why we quarantine ourselves. Our GD wants to come over here and we had her a lot before all this started. My daughter and her husband aren't self-isolating. We can't take a chance until the numbers start coming down. It breaks my heart that we can't.

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Totally understand why you are quarantining yourselves. 400 new cases in your area is mind boggling, keep safe Ann. It must be hard on you and Art, not being able to have your granddaughter over. Do you have FaceTime between yourselves?
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U are right it's hard on us. They do come over and we all wear masks and meet in the garage. No one is allowed to come into the house, the house is for Art & I. We use to have our GD over three days a week. We took her to dancing & swimming lessons and her soft ball games. On the days we had her she was over here from 9am sometimes until 8pm. The softball games are still going on and she is playing. Our neighborhood has lots of kids. One of the girls is our GD age, they became close friends. If we sit in the front then we can watch the kids play across the street. If we sit on our deck in the back we can see kids from our backyard. Yet we still miss our GD. You probably feel the same way, we miss our love ones. 
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very true Ann, I don’t know when I’ll see any of my family as they are all interstate and the borders are still closed here and in Queensland. My son and his wife had been hoping to visit us again in July for his birthday but I doubt that will be able to happen now.
It’s great that you can still have your family visit, albeit in the garage.
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Happy birthday Joan, when all this is over you'll be able to celebrate properly with your dear daughter and hubby, but for today have a happy one xxxx.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I hope you have a wonderful day Joan, sending lots of hugs. xxxx


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the good wishes Girls (Bonnie included), we *will* all have fun once this is all over!!✨

Don't forget a slice of birthday cake for all.

What letter are we on? - I've lost the plot. :sm16:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Doesn't matter Joan, it's your birthday lol


I think it's J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just asking Sue if she's ok,I read there's terrible storms in W Austrlia, keep safe darl


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep safe Sue, do the storms come anywhere near you? 

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Leaving you a tune for your Birthday, I hope you like the Beatles as much as I do, Joan. 





All this trouble now it won't work I had to it in by letter by letter I couldn't get it to cut and paste. :sm11:

Happy Birthday Joan
Sorry I couldn't get it to work.

M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Leaving you a tune for your Birthday, I hope you like the Beatles as much as I do, Joan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmm never mind Ann the thought was there! Thanks anyway. :sm11:

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Just asking Sue if she's ok,I read there's terrible storms in W Austrlia, keep safe darl


No storms in Tasmania Jan but thanks for your concern. Yes, they copped a bit of a hiding in Western Australia, Mother Nature has a lot to answer for. We've got the wood burner lit today as it's very overcast and cool outside. If the sun is out it gets lovely and warm in the lounge room but not today. It's nice to have the fire on though, I've been catching up with my puzzles and crosswords in my magazines.
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Overly warm by us today, we had the air conditioner on. We are going into our Summer and Sue you must be going into Autumn or Winter. 
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Preparing for winter, beginning in June. We’ve got firewood stacked everywhere and I’ve collected some large seed pods from the garden. They burn really well like pine cones.
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quite different the way or seasons pan out, it's a shame we don't have a happy medium. I would like permanent Spring and Autumn. How about you?

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really don't mind what the weather's like Joan but I'm happier when it's cool, or even cold, but as long as I'm here I don't mind (laugh)· Using up lot's of baby blue yarn to knit a blanket for a friend's g/daughter who is expecting a baby boy end of July.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

So many babies in your area Jan, keeping you busy!

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tonight it’s lovely and warm in the house. The wood fire has been going all day and I made a cottage pie for dinner so the kitchen is lovely and warm too. Just been watching a programme on tv, Foreign Correspondent. Concerned the Coronavirus of course but was talking about the many volunteers in the uk, particularly young teens who had been helping with lots of things. Great show and makes you feel proud of the young ones.
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U are right about some of the teenagers helping out,one of my grandsons answered an ad for casual work at a mini Tesco just up the road from where he lives, my son told him it was a good idea and as his college is in lockdown he's doing work from home, he only does short shifts, so he has time for his studies, he's really enjoying his time working the tills,We call him our front line hero.
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Quite different the way or seasons pan out, it's a shame we don't have a happy medium. I would like permanent Spring and Autumn. How about you?
> 
> R


Very much like you Joan, Spring never seems to come by us it's either cold right into the Hot Stuff. Autumn is my favorite season I like the weather and the colors. 
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wait for the spring flowers - snowdrops, daffodils and bluebells etc

XYZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Wait for the spring flowers - snowdrops, daffodils and bluebells etc
> 
> XYZA


X-tra buds on the peonies and lilac bushes. Seem like everything comes all at once we are having weather in the 80's right now, it's too hot out so we have been sitting inside with the air on. I was asked if I make some dishcloths for tomato plants. I thought this was a nice swap gives me a reason to knit. No babies in the near future by us.

Y, Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, that’s a good swap Ann. Do you have a favourite dishcloth pattern ?
ZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

A favorite dishcloth pattern actually no. I have been making a dishcloth now with a chart making a Tulip. I do like knitting Lace even with my dishcloths. 
Have you been doing any knitting or crocheting?
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Been having a break since knitting the poppies. I’ve still got to finish the fingerless gloves I’ve got on my needles. I’ve been too focused on doing the magazine puzzles. Still haven’t won a prize for ages.
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Can't stop knitting/ crocheting, my stash is dwindling by the day lol. All these babies will be so cosy in their cardis and blankets. One good thing about being in lockdown is passing away time creating pretty things, house work seems to get neglected though lol
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Don’t worry about house work Jan, no visitors to see inside our houses, haha. It’s great that you are so busy with your knitting and crocheting, so many lucky babies.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Challenge your brain Sue, are you trying to win something in particular?

I have knitted my cat and my seagull, but they need sewing up and stuffing!
Not in the mood at the moment.....

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't like sewing up even when I'm in the mood Joan, one day you'll think ,"hmm better sew that cat & seagull up" lol. It's a no cook day today , I made a chicken in mushroom sauce yesterday and there's enough for tonight's dinner.Strawberry trifle for afters, shop bought I'm afraid,two small pots for pennies, so not worth fiddling about making them.
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Excited to see your seagull and cat Joan. Hurry up and finish them off. The magazine prizes range from a car to cosmetics, anything would be nice to win but I do enjoy doing the puzzles and crosswords anyway.
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Finishing work can take more time than knitting, Joan I hope you get in the mood to at least finish one. You must be anxious in a way to see how the cat or seagull will look when finish. 
Sue, I know you like your games but like you said sometimes it's fun to Win also. 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Going into town today to buy this weeks magazines. My son and DIL organised monthly subscription for two other magazines for my birthday. I’ll never run out of reading material. 
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Having two sweethearts nearby knowing what you like, Susan. I'm still knitting dishcloths, I finish the tulip off today and started a rose buds. The more dishcloths I make I'm thinking the people who would appreciate one besides the person who gave me the tomato plants. I have a tote full of cotton so I won't be running out of yarn. 
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I would love to see your dishcloths Ann, they sound very pretty with the floral theme. I’m sure there are lots of people who would appreciate one or two of your cloths.
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just don't know what went wrong. The other night the computer before shutting down had to upgrade. Since then I have a new format. I can't seem to be able to 
cut & paste like I did in the past. Otherwise I was going to show you the two tulip dishcloths I made in 2013, I was struggling then. Now I have it all worked out and I don't have the desire to knit that much any more. :sm11: :sm03: 

K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kentucky Derby Foods 

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Let's have a virtual party lol
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Let's have a virtual party lol
> M


Make a change won't it , I'm in. Where will we have it and shall we have a theme?

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now my idea for a theme is we all wear our hair in a turban(like or mums did in the war) and a cross over pinafore and sing all the Vera Lyn and various songs, or play records, any other suggestions ?I'll bring sherry trifle and Salmon sandwiches, 
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Now my idea for a theme is we all wear our hair in a turban(like or mums did in the war) and a cross over pinafore and sing all the Vera Lyn and various songs, or play records, any other suggestions ?I'll bring sherry trifle and Salmon sandwiches,
> O


Ok I will bring egg and cress sandwiches and Elizabeth Shaw mint crisps, let's play some Glenn Miller records.

P


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Party sounds so good at the moment. Sorry I haven't been very active lately. Been so busy in the garden this year. The weather's been so warm everything is growing like mad, especially the green veg. and in the evenings I decided to make all the grandchildren a granny square blanket and they are loving it. so it's been very time consuming sewing in hundreds of ends. I can bring a baked gammon and a lemon drizzle cake. if that is alright. Shall I bring some of my beatles songs too.
'


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite lovely to listen to some Beatles Jeannie, more the merrier, and the food thats being offered sounds wonderful, 
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really great idea Jan, especially the turbans. My hair is such a mess I can hide it. Loved those crossover pinafores, mum used to wear one, then those tunic type pinny’s came in fashion. How about some blancmange, I think that was popular back then wasn’t it? I’ll make it in my bunny mould.
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Same here with hair looking a mess Sue,that's what gave me the turban idea, I think the hairdressers are being allowed to open in June. Blancmange sounds great,with evaporated milk poured over, and bread and butter on the side,jelly made with Vimto, all war time treats LOL. Our theme could be called,"Wartime Babes", 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for reminding me about Vimto. I used to love that, can you still buy it ? The local grocer near where I was born used to make vimto ice lollies, they were really nice. Wartime Babies sounds good, I can wear my lady nappies so I don’t wet myself with all the fun times we’ll have, haha.
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U KNOW SUE I HAD A FEELING YOU WOULD KNOW ABOUT VIMTO, AND YES IT'S STILL IN SOME SHOPS HERE. WE USED TO SIT IN THE PUB YARD WITH MUM N DAD AS KIDS WITH A BAG OF 'SMITHS' CRISPS, WITH THE LITTLE TWIST OF SALT ? AND A BOTTLE OF VIMTO WITH A STRAW. INFACT WHEN OUR 3 BOYS WERE LITTLE, WE DID THE SAME ON SATURDAY EVENINGS WITH FRIENDS OF OURS WITH 2 LITTLE BOYS 
IT'S A BEAUTIFUL DAY HERE, TOO HOT TO SIT IN THE GARDEN, I'LL HAVE TO WATER MY TUBS LATER.
V
I'M USING CAPITALS BECAUSE THE SUN IS BEHIND ME MAKING IT DIFFICULT TO READ.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very good to hear that vimto is still around. We used to have bottles of lemonade with our smiths crisps in the pub garden. Those little bags of salt were great, I remember they made a come back but were sachets instead. Enjoy your good weather Jan.
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Weather has been great for planting. Today it rained all day but the seeds needed that after the warm days we were having. It must be harvest time by you Susan?
X, Y, Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra nice weather for you Ann. Hope your seeds thrive, what have you planted? I think here in Tasmania, the Apple harvest has just finished.
YZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You are lucky Ann to have some rain, I don't mean to be a spoil sport , but days of hot sunshine drys all the plants as you know, my garden hose has sprung a leak and it's such a pain in the backside lugging watering cans in & out the house.Must ask one of my boys to fix it.
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Asking for help is a must do Jan. You need to get your hose replaced before you do your back in. Hope you get a bit of rain soon.
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Bad business lugging water! I know as I have to lug water from indoors too as the outside tap needs replacing. You can borrow our hose if you like Jan!!! :sm11: 

I couldn't get KP to work this morning - I don't know why, everything else was Ok.

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Connection trouble this morning Joan,I think it was pretty general,all back to normal now.I've got a chap coming to sort the hose later today,it'll be ok because he doesn't have to come in the house.
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Did your gardener ever come back Jan. His Mother I believe was the minister of the Church. 
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ever such a nice boy Ann, he didn't know a lot about plants, but I stood at a distance and pointed weeds from flowers, he's at agriculture college, but because of lockdown he's unable to go so guess he's earning a bit of spending money.And yes, his Mother is the minister at the village church.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fun song on the radio at the moment, Bing Crosby singing Busy doing nothing. Sounds like me though I am eating breakfast. Haha
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Golden Oldies 
1949 A Connecticut Yankee in King Arthur's Court starring Bing Crosby. I like the movies from the 40's they sometimes are the Best!
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hoping my radio station will play more older music, it’s great for a change.
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I will listen to the radio out in the garage where we always have the Public radio on. (PBS Public Broadcasting Service) they often have on classical music. We do watch a lot of Public TV one of my husband's favorite soaps called "A Place Called Home" he watches daily. Do you have that? 

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just tuned in to a radio station which plays all the oldies,"Our" kind of music was real music, unlike some of today's rubbish,they won't be listening to that in 50 years time. LOL
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep about 4000 tracks on my Ipod and have anything from classics, country and western,and pop! I can play whatever I fancy!! :sm11: 

L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Lemon Pie


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

mmm, hope it's lemon meringue pie 
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice - haven't had that for ages

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

OOOH sounds so good Sandy, please make more than one pie!
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Plenty of sunshine here today so I’ve got the washing machine on. Tomorrow is the first day of winter in Australia, be interested to see how cold it will get this year in Tasmania. Weather forecast is predicting a mild one, my spring bulbs will be getting very confused. Daffodils are already poking through the soil.
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quite cool by us today, but I think next week we will be getting the warmer stuff. Instead of having the air on I have the doors open. The house needs a good airing out makes us feel better. *R*


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Remembering the constant hot days in Queensland, I don’t miss them at all. 
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Summer will bring warmer days but the farmers report said today that we are in for a mild summer. I will take that but I know the farmers would rather have warmer weather for growing the crops such as the field corn. *T*


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tasty corn on the cob, is that the same as your field corn ? Love it with butter and salt and pepper.
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Up early this morning, stripped my bed, it's washed and on the line now, it won't take long to dry in this heat. Now restrictions are being lifted to one person being allowed to visit family i'm going to my usual Sunday dinner with son/dil, looking forward to it. We're all going to keep our distance, no hugs. 
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very good Jan, it's easy to stay outside in this weather! Just been out to fill the bird feeders and top up their water!! 

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Weathers been lovely hasn't it Joan, I hope it's not an early summer and it suddenly turns cold LOL ----we really need some rain though, in the night would be ideal.My poor plants in tubs are looking very sad, the man didn't come to fix the hose.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

We really need the rain don't we? I can't remember when we last had a good downpour. Shame you didn't get your hose done. 

Are you allowed inside when visiting now or do you have to stay in the garden?



XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes one person can go indoors, so I expect we''ll have dinner indoors, then sit in the garden
A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Apples and Bananas to take to the picnic. 

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Bananas and grapes and ginger beer,or Vimto
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cheese and tomato sandwiches 

D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Dipped Donut 

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Tasty corn on the cob, is that the same as your field corn ? Love it with butter and salt and pepper.
> U


Field corn is corn we feed the cows, sweet corn is what we eat.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Dipped Donut
> 
> Eating mostly at home. So far we haven't had anyone in our house except for Art & I. When we have visitors including family we will put on our masks and visit in our garage. If it's a nice day outside we will visit outside. Art & I don't go too far from home. Make sure we go to the bathroom before we go like a small child then return home. We haven't use public bathrooms yet. *F*


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Funny habits we’ve now gotten into, who would have thought we would be wearing face masks when having family visit. Still, it will all be over one day, hopefully. Ann, it’s terrible to see on the news, all the riots that are happening in parts of the US. 
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Funny habits we've now gotten into, who would have thought we would be wearing face masks when having family visit. Still, it will all be over one day, hopefully. Ann, it's terrible to see on the news, all the riots that are happening in parts of the US.
> G


Going overboard with the destruction. I have a brother and family plus a friend and her family that lives nears Minneapolis. I talked to both of them yesterday. The grocery store that they both went to was boarded up. Other businesses in their area were destroyed. My brother said the city just got done building a low housing unit which was burnt to the ground. It's not so much the people of MN but the outsiders that are coming in and looting. My brother said they are almost like professionals they get their before the law enforcement take what they want then burn the place down.

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

How terrible this must be for not only the family of the slain man but now the residents of Minneapolis. All because of one ( or 4 ) bad apple police officers. It was shocking, hearing the poor man pleading that he couldn’t breathe and the other cops wouldn’t do anything. I hope your family and friends are staying safe, as if there’s nothing else to worry about, like the covid virus. I’m sure all this close contact rioting is only going to fuel the virus. 
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> How terrible this must be for not only the family of the slain man but now the residents of Minneapolis. All because of one ( or 4 ) bad apple police officers. It was shocking, hearing the poor man pleading that he couldn't breathe and the other cops wouldn't do anything. I hope your family and friends are staying safe, as if there's nothing else to worry about, like the covid virus. I'm sure all this close contact rioting is only going to fuel the virus.
> I


I understand a march for justice to me this was Murder plus the other cops who were involved were just as guilty. (Aiding and Abiding) IMO
Why make things worst with all the looting and riots.

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Justice needs to happen and all the police officers who were involved have got to be charged. I’m trying to remember, was it in Minneapolis that the Australian lady was shot by a police officer ? 
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kind and laid back people usually live in MN. I don't remember anything about an Australian Woman being shot by a cop in Minneapolis. When did this happen? 
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Looked it up Ann. Her name was Justine Damond and she was from New South Wales in Australia but she had dual citizenship because she was married to an American. On the night of July 15, 2017, she was home alone when she thought she heard a woman being assaulted in the lane behind her house. She called 911 and apparently when the police arrived she went outside in her pyjamas. One of the officers shot and killed her. He is now serving 12.5 years in jail. It happened I’m sure in Minneapolis.
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Makes one wonder what is coming next.......

On a happier note, hope you enjoyed your meal last night Jan? Nice sunny morning here, the birds are all out having a good feed. Have seen a lot more birds lately.

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice to see all the birds Joan. Is today classed as your first day of summer ? Great that you’ve got sunshine.
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh don't we just hate reading about all the dreadful riots in parts of the US, but we must not dwell on it sad though it is.
On a happier note, yes thanks Joan it was lovely to see my family,especially little Oliver he's growing so fast ,he's 7 months old today.Sue,you asked if 1st June is start our summer,I looked in my diary....1st day of summer, or the summer solstice begins 21st June here.
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Partly sunny today, tomorrow will be really Hot 90 degrees. Staying in and enjoying the central air.
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Question for Joan....did you watch Downton? I watched every episode and it's on again on ITV 3 weekdays at 7'00 pm so I'm watching it again,I love it.
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Really tried to get into it when it started but didn't get on with it!!! I used to love Upstairs Downstairs. Do you remember The Forsyte Saga?

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sure do remember both and loved them,pity you didn't stick with Downton Joan I think you'd have loved it, very similar to Upstairs and Downstairs but on a grander style
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Today I have an actual appointment with my doctor in her surgery. I had been able to order my scripts over the phone but she now wants to do a proper consultation. Feel a bit nervous to be honest, going amongst possible sick people.
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U will be fine Sue,take all the necessary precautions and I 'm sure doctor will only allow two patients in the waiting area, let us know how you got on
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U and me both Sue.... I have to have a blood test and hubby has a clinic appt. tomorrow!! I feel very nervous about going anywhere, that bug is out there somewhere. 

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

VERY TRUE JOAN, I'M SCARED TOO, BUT LIKE I JUST SAID TO SUE, I FEEL SURE THE DOC WILL BE SENSIBLE ENOUGH TO ONLY ALLOW 2 PATIENTS IN AT AT A TIME.'
P.S I;M NOT SHOUTING, ITS JUST EASIER FOR ME TO SEE WHAT I'M TYPING.
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, I got to my appointment on time, there were two people already in the waiting room. One was waiting for the podiatrist ( who was running late ) and the other was waiting for the nurse. Great I thought, I don’t have to wait long. Well, I waited an hour as the doctor was on the phone doing consultations!!! Wouldn’t you have thought she would have made time to see a real person!!! My poor legs and feet were having a terrible flare up with the neuropathy which didn’t help. What upset me the most was the doctor didn’t even apologise for keeping me waiting. Not happy. :-(
XYZ


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

YOU HAD EVERY RIGHT TO BE ANGRY,WOULDN'T YOU THINK DOCTOR WOULD'VE MADE PHONE CONSULTATIONS BERORE SHE MADE APPOINTMENTS TO SEE PATIENTS IN PERSON, AND I CAN RELATE TO THE PAIN YOU WERE HAVING WITH YOUR LEGS AND FEET, AN HOUR IS TOO BLINKIN' LONG TO HAVE TO WAIT.LETS KEEP FINGERS CROSSED YOU WON'T NEED TO SEE HER AGAIN TILL NEXT CHECK UP. IT WOULD'VE BEEN NICE IF SHE'D HAVE THE CURTESY TO APOLOGISE FOR YOUR WAIT---- DOCTORS 'EH SOME OF THEM THINK THEY'RE LITTLE GODS
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Aye, I’m thinking about changing doctors, she’s always running late, always in a flap and forever letting out deep sighs, like it’s all too much for her. My previous doctor was really nice but left to work at a nearer practice, closer to her home.
Still, I don’t have to worry for another month now, whoopee. 
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Best idea Sue, you need someone you like and can have faith in. We don't always see the same doctor at a large practice, Some are better than others. I will have blood taken by a nurse on Monday.

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Can’t change doctors at that practice though as she is the only one left. I’m going to ask the locals who they go to, I know there’s another practice in the next town which is a 25 minutes drive away. Like you say Joan, you have to have faith in your doctor and feel like you have a rapport with them.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Doing a bit of sewing up of my seagull... not too happy with him, the instructions aren't very clear for the sewing. I _shall_ finish him, I am determined. I won't start anything else till I have done him.

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Every time my legs and feet start to swell and itch, I think of one of the docs in our village practice, he told me it was sunburn,turned out it was vascular eczema !!!! I have no faith in G P 's whatsoever.I have to wear compression stockings and keep well moisturized.
Hope you get seagull sewn up without too much stress Joan
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Frosty morning here, you can tell winter has arrived. 
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Giant Eggs


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

GOOGLY EYES 
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

HAD A FEW SPOTS OF RAIN EARLY THIS MORNING, QUITE CLOUDY SO THINK MORE IS ON THE WAY... GOOD!!!!
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

It amuses me when sand pops in on the odd occasion with something quite unrelated to the kitchen game----and try as I may,spell check won't let me spell her full name,sorry ----SanDI that's the best I can come up with
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I do hope it rains.... It's cool and cloudy here. 


Just got back from hubby's clinic, another fun time sitting in the car park, although I did take my ereader!

J


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Kindly come round to my house. I've got a cherry and coconut cake in the oven. All welcome. Sweet refreshing rain here in N.Devon. First drop of rain since lockdown.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Like the idea of coming to your house and trying out the cherry and coconut cake, I bet it smells delicious in your kitchen. I made a batch of fruit scones yesterday but they’re nearly all gone, we had our neighbour pop in and he polished off a few.
M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Music playing in the kitchen 

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice and relaxing while dinner is cooking. Maybe light the candles too.
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh for a change of scene, good company and a slice cake.......

Lovely

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

POPPING IN FOR A SLICE OF THAT LOVELY CAKE, MUSIC IN THE BACKGROUND, LOVELY COMPANY AND A CHANGE OF SCENERY ------- OH BUT WOULDN'T IT BE GREAT IF ONLY WE COULD.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite lovely to imagine it. We could all bring our knitting or craft and we could help Joan finish off her soft toys.
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ready with my bags packed lol. Had some lovely rain yesterday, not enough to soak the ground , but better than none. Weather man says more to come today.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sewn up the seagull! He just needs some eyes now and I need to sew up and stuff the the life belt that he sits on.

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Terrific news Joan, can’t wait to see him. Have you got a name picked for him ? Yes Jan, I’ve got my bags packed too.
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Thats good Joan, can't wait to see him, it's nice and cool so you can sit in home and work on him.
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U will be disappointed I think he very small to what I was expecting! No name as yet

Bags also packed!! What a barmy lot we are, but we sure have a laugh! :sm09: :sm09: 

Are you better after your flare up Sue?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very much better thanks Joan. I think getting stressed can make the problem worse and I was certainly that by the time the doctor got to me ! Your seagull could be a new species of bird, the Pygmy Gull, haha. I’m sure he will be cute.
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

WE ARE A BARMY LOT JOAN, BUT WE HAVE TO KEEP SMILING AND IF THAT MEANS BEING DAFT AND PLANNING VISITS AND PARTYS WE'RE NOT HARMING ANYBODY. I HAVE A BANANA , CHOC CHIP AND RAISIN LOAF IN THE OVEN, WE CAN HAVE THAT LATER WITH A CUPPA.
I'M SURE WE WILL ALL LOVE 'SAMMY SEAGULL',
X Y or Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes we're trying to keep our spirits up and not hurting anyone. Your cake sounds good.

Sammy seagull he shall be, Sue reckons he is a pygmy seagull!

ZA


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Zing for pickles


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ALWAYS WELCOME SANDJ , PICKLES WILL GO WELL WITH CRACKERS AND CHEESE, MY BANANA LOAF TURNED OUT GOOD, SO I'LL BRING IT ALONG WITH ME , WE WILL HAVE TO SIT IN THE KITCHEN BECAUSE IT'S A BIT CHILLY AND RAINY.
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Banana loaf is one of my favourites Jan but yours sounds even more delicious. 
I wonder where Ann is ? She hasn’t been on for a few days, hope she’s ok. 
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Celebrations today for Jans birthday. Happy birthday dear Jan, hope you have a wonderful day. xxxx


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Definitely today is yours Jan, Happy Birthday!! ????✨

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eeee thankyou all for thinking of me, I don't feel a bit older, if I wasn't so breathless I could skip about like a 2 year old------then on second thoughts, NO Jan you couldn't --lol. The saying goes that your'e as old as you feel,and I believe that.
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Enjoy your special day Jan, I’m sure your family will be spoiling you. Wish I could celebrate with you. xx


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Family get together wont be possible this year for any of our b/days, my twinnies is next Friday and we usually combine mine and theirs with a meal out, never mind as long as we all keep well thats the main thing, time to celebrate when this lots over.
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Green Beans Casserole for dinner


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hoping to have Ann back on KP soon. I’ve sent her an email but not had a reply. Come back soon Ann.
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm back, I need to send Jan Birthday Wishes!! 

Sue I'm glad you are feeling better. I was thinking about your story at the doctor's office. My DH just got a haircut the other day. No one waited in the waiting room. The beauty shop had everyone sit in their cars until their turns. Art said he had to sit in the car for 20 minutes. Kim the beautician said it was taking her longer than usually with these women coming in with long & thick hair. I hope you find a doctor that you like it does make a Big Difference. I really like mine. If I have a problem he makes sure I get in to see him that day. He claims I'm his patient and he takes good care of them. 

Looking forward to seeing Sammy the Seagull

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just so glad that all is well Ann. Yes, I’ve always got on with my GP’ s in the past but this one has a really bad attitude. She moved from Queensland around the same time as we did and I get the impression that she thinks Tasmanian’s are dingbats, haha. 
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kidding around, she will find out their are other doctors and she might be looking for another clinic. She did help you out and you are feeling better? 
With the virus going on she should have taken more consideration. The phone calls should have been done after seeing her live patients. At least you would think. 
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Love for her to go and work at another clinic and have the original doctor back. She was a real sweetie, she was from Russia but spoke English very well. She didn’t have a drivers license and used public transport, i.e the bus. She never made you wait but on the odd occasion that she did, she would always apologise.
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My thanks Ann for my birthday wishes, I had a good day considering this horrible virus,saw most of my family through the window, blowing air kisses.We are having lovely rain, even hail stones as big as peas yesterday,gardens look so fresh.
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Not the same is it, hubby and I both spent our birthdays on our own.... One day it will all be different! :sm11: 


Please send some rain this way Jan, we have only had cloud and a brief shower or two. Everything needs a good soaking.

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Occasional rain here today. It’s felt really chilly with the sun behind the clouds. We had an interesting dinner tonight, bacon, hash browns and tomatoes. The tomatoes are some of the ones out of the garden, they ripened up and are so sweet. I’ve still got a few more on the window sills throughout the house. I’ve also got soup on the go in the slow cooker, that’s for tomorrow. Yum
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pass over any leftovers from your dinner, sounds lovely as long as it's veggie bacon. Will be nice for my lunch.

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite a cold wind, still raining, Ive got my winter woolies on-- after washing and putting away for winter-- dil made some leek and potato soup and gave me some so having that for lunch today, wish I'd got some fresh crusty bread to eat with it.
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Reminds me when I use to go to the Farmers Mkt. for fresh leek. Enjoy your soup Jan, you are making me hungry just thinking of the leek & potato soup. 

This Monday in our small city we are having Big Pick-up, we have this once a year. Anything that doesn't fit in the regular garbage bin can be put out to the street. 
You wouldn't believe the garbage pickers going through other people's stuff. I can't say I never garbage picked but not during the time of the virus. 

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Strawberry Sundaes


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Time to see Bonnie, I was scrolling through the topics and notice that iamsam came back on May 15, 2020. He was one of the people who lost KP on Nov. 5, 2019 about the time our Bonnie was left go. I wonder if anyone else came back from that group. When I wrote to Admin. they told me they were working on getting Bonnie Back. I hope we will be seeing her soon. 

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Time to see Bonnie, I was scrolling through the topics and notice that iamsam came back on May 15, 2020. He was one of the people who lost KP on Nov. 5, 2019 about the time our Bonnie was left go. I wonder if anyone else came back from that group. When I wrote to Admin. they told me they were working on getting Bonnie Back. I hope we will be seeing her soon. 

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Up out of bed at 7.30, temperature minus 2, brrrr. I really don’t mind though, the wood fire is on and I’m just having breakfast. Kiwi fruit, yoghurt and a sprinkle of Special K and cinnamon. Looking forward to a nice mug of latte to follow. Hubby has gone for nine holes of golf, he loves getting on the golf course first thing, regardless of the weather.
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very cozy morning, the warmth of the fire and sounds like kind of breakfast I would eat. Instead of the dry cereal I have oatmeal or oatmeal pancakes. For a change I might try your idea of the dry cereal. I do have cinnamon, fruit and yoghurt almost every morning. 
W, X, Y Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Weetbix and milk used to be my breakfast for many years. I would have half a ruby grapefruit first, followed by the weetbix then a slice of toast. Every Sunday morning was a cooked breakfast which I can’t handle now, prefer to have that as a dinner time meal instead.
XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Am popping in to say Bonnie sent me b/day wishes and said to thank all who are trying to get her back on KP,she .misses us as we miss her.It's still cold and miserable this morning,the weather seems to have gone crazy, a good day to get on with our crafting.I'm c2c crocheting another blanket for no one in particular but will be an extra gift at Christmas .
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Blankets are being made by Jan, which takes a lot longer than what I'm doing. Eight dishcloths done & still making them. My daughter is coming over later this afternoon. She will have first pick. She will be dropping off stuff on our curb for big pick-up on Monday. I couldn't believe yesterday we almost had a traffic jam with so many people stopping going through garbage. I sat on our screened in front porch watching. No masks, people sticking their noises into the stuff. Our neighbor threw out totes with everything you could imagine. Blankets, clothes, pot & pans, artificial flowers this is what I could see from watching across the street. People where dumbing the stuff out and walking away with the totes. All my hubby said thank God for the virus otherwise I'm afraid I might be one of them rummaging. The Virus scares me so I stay away and only watched laughing my head off, what fools. 
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Blankets are being made by Jan, which takes a lot longer than what I'm doing. Eight dishcloths done & still making them. My daughter is coming over later this afternoon. She will have first pick. She will be dropping off stuff on our curb for big pick-up on Monday. I couldn't believe yesterday we almost had a traffic jam with so many people stopping going through garbage. I sat on our screened in front porch watching. No masks, people sticking their noises into the stuff. Our neighbor threw out totes with everything you could imagine. Blankets, clothes, pot & pans, artificial flowers this is what I could see from watching across the street. People where dumping the stuff out and walking away with the totes. All my hubby said thank God for the virus otherwise I'm afraid I might be one of them rummaging. The Virus scares me so I stay away and only watched laughing my head off, what fools. 
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Curb crawling has taken on a new meaning,haha. Used to be checking out the ladies of the night, now it’s rummaging through other people’s discards. We used to have the same in Queensland, as soon as you put things out, it would disappear. Still, at least it’s getting recycled and I can’t say anything as before the virus, hubby and I used to visit the local tip shop regularly. Remember those wheelbarrows and golf carts ? Haha. 
You’ve been busy with your knitting Ann, well done.
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Daughter took almost all of the dishcloths, I asked her if she would leave me with two. The lady who I'm making the dishcloths for likes them big. I have her coming over tomorrow to look at them. The one size I think she might like I casted on 42 stitches. I didn't have much yarn left when I finished the cloth. The size I like is 36 cast on. I really don't like a huge dishcloth, only one that I can drab over the sink to dry. 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Excellent news Ann, your dishcloths are a real hit. Can your daughter knit of does she not get much spare time ? I know I was a late learner, I wasn’t interested in knitting when I was young.
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ever tried a c2c dishcloth Ann?I make them for my daghterinlaw,she likes the small size,so do I.-----it's still cold and drizzly here,I hope that week of hot weather wasn't our summer lol !!!
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Forgot about that pattern Jan. I’ve made those corner to corner ones in the past and I too prefer the smaller ones. Hope your weather warms up for you, we had minus 2 and frost yesterday.
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Getting rid of my stash and wondering where my next lot of wool/yarn is coming from, my lady in the market has had to close and I don't fancy buying from KEMPS who send me emails of their offers.
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Haven't try the c2c dishcloth but that is a good idea, I need to change off so I don't get bored. 
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

It’s a foggy morning here and another icy one. I might do some baking today, then some knitting. My fingerless gloves are never going to get finished at this rate.
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just made banana bars with cream cheese frosting, for supper I made scalloped potatoes, cauliflower with ham & cheese sauce. 

Sue, do you put thumbs in your fingerless mitts that to me seems to take the longest. I made them in the past with thumbs but I'm not a expert. 
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Know what you mean about knitting the thumb parts and no, I don’t bother now, I just leave a gap. Your meal sounds delicious, I love all those things, yum. I bet you both enjoyed it. 
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Leaving the thumbs out you should be able to zip through those mitts fast as long as you don't have any distractions. 
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

My problem is that I do get distracted easily. I’m on my iPad for far too long these days 
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

No body in the kitchen, are you all ok


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ok Jan, I'm here. I went to my Gp yesterday for a blood test - it was like Fort Knox. The door was locked and I couldn't get in until my appt time, straight over to wash my hands - then blood taken and escorted out of the door.....

I have had to push myself to finish the seagull! It's only very small but I had lost the impetus somewhere. 

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Phewww, glad you're ok, what a performance for you at the doctors, put Sammy seagull aside and work on him another day Joan. Bonnie has been in touch, we've both been looking for you and the others in our gang. lol
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite cloudy here but a bit warmer than the previous few days. Glad everyone is ok in the kitchen, I must write to Bonnie as I do owe her an email. Hey Joan, at least you were in and out for your appointment. Not like me, so many people coming and going, it was like a fair. Hope your blood test results are ok. 
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

R there any chances that Bonnie will soon be joining us again, does anyone know? 
Joan I hope everything comes out OK for you. 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sad that Bonnie isn’t back yet. I’ve got another Bonnie visiting me at the moment. She’s the lovely collie from next door.
Isn’t she gorgeous.
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Toilet paper aplenty in my Coop LOL,I had to pop across for milk for my cereal and cuppa ,I was there 10 minutes after they opened I took .my own sanitizer got milk and a pack of Apple's and out.I know they would have delivered I just don't like asking,anyway I saw my neighbor 1st time since March,we just waved and called "hello" it was good to see her.
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U can finally see the first public viewing of Sammy Seagull :sm09: :sm09:

I'm free to knit something else now.

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very good work Joan, Sammy is gorgeous and he definitely looks like a seagull. I love the little bell too, do hope Nikolai doesn’t start playing with Sammy. Have you finished the cat you were knitting?
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Well I've knitted the cat, but I am short of stuffing until things get back to normal. Just glad Sammy is finished. I think I will hang him on the conservatory door out of Nikolai's way!!!!

XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well Joan, you've made a good job of Sammy, thanks for showing us.Nikolai will think he has a friend ha ha.as long as he doesn't try to attack him.
XYorZ


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Any spare cushion you don't use Joan, you could use the filling to stuff the cat
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Batting can be used with old nylons, besides stuffing from an old cushion. Joan you do very lovely work, Sammy the seagull couldn't have been done any better!

Sue, I love your clean modern look of your home. The collie reminds me of the one that they have on "Place Called Home" series. How many days will you be taking care of the neighbor's collie? Was this just a short visit?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Common for Bonnie to visit a few times each day. She likes to sit with the alpacas but if she sees us out and about in the garden then she comes over to say hello. She is a lovely girl, very sweet and gentle. We are fortunate that our neighbours don’t mind sharing her with us.
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Dipping sauce for side dish. 

I like Sammy the Seagull! 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Egg custard.
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

First, since St. Patrick's Day my hubby and I haven't been in the public pool. The pool is now open for adults only since last week. I was told that so far only one person has been coming for the arthritis group. Since we live so close tomorrow morning for the 7:15am class Art and I will be going there with our swimsuits on and a towel. We will go straight into the chlorine pool when we are done doing our exercises we will leave and shower at home. I would think this will be safe. If we find out there are too many in the pool for self-distancing we will go home. 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Great idea to still be careful Ann. You know, since this pandemic, I don’t think I can fit into my swimsuit. I can feel the excess around my middle and I’m not happy ! I’ve got to stop eating naughty foods.
Our power has been off for 6 hours today due to the power company upgrading. It wasn’t too bad, we went into town and were so happy to see our favourite cafe finally open ( with restrictions of course ). Life seemed almost normal again.
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Happy for Sue and Ann being able to get out for a change of scenery,and much as we love our homes we do like a change.It's still dull and rainy here but not cold, my daughter in law got me some mushrooms while she was out shopping yesterday so I'm going to make mushroom soup today 
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I love anything with mushrooms and they’re so good for you. Would love a bowl of your mushroom soup Jan, I’ll bring some crusty rolls.
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just pop over Sue, there will be plenty for all, I think Joan would like some too, and yes please bring the crusty rolls, I only have wholemeal sliced bread. Theres some banana ,sultana and choc chip cake to follow with a cup of what you fancy.
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keeping us well fed Jan, I’m looking forward to trying the banana, sultana and Choc chip cake too. While the whole world seems to be going mad, we can get together and close the door on it.
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Laughs with good friends and yummy food keeps us going, what would it be like if we in the kitchen didn't have each other to share our recipes, ideas, joys and hopefully not many sorrows,I really look forward to our chats. 
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mmmm Mushroom soup - crusty rolls will be fine as long as I can dunk them in the the soup!!

Blood test has to be repeated, something wasn't normal, probably low sodium again. So back to Fort Knox.

Glad you seemed to like Sammy Seagull, I'm knitting socks again now, the cat is white so must be careful with stuffing.

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice to dunk crusty rolls in our soup, saves breaking our teeth and fillings. Oh poor Joan, having to go back to Fort Knox, at least you will be in and out again, under escort, haha.
O


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

oh I made some crusty rolls yesterday. Can I bring some along. 

P


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

oh I made some crusty rolls yesterday. Can I bring some along. 

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Please do bring your crusty rolls, nothing like homemade! 
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Question, Ann. Did you go to your pool exercises or is that tomorrow? I’ve decided to really cut down on sugar then maybe I will be able to fit into my swimming cossie next summer.
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Reply to your question: we went today, Thursday. The Arthritis meet on Tuesday, Thursday & Friday. There were 6 in the pool today, I probably won't want any more because I like to spread out. Next time we go Art wants to shower at the pool, of course he is the only man there. I feel most comfortable about leaving as soon as I get out of the pool. I told him I will wait for him outside if he decides to shower there. Sue when was the last time you wore your swimsuit? For me it was three months ago. Today I wore a two piece that looked like a tank top and swim shorts with a panty inside. Very modest especially since I walked in and out of the Community Center which is downtown. 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

So jealous that you wore a two piece, if I wore one of those at the pool I’d scare everyone away, haha. I probably wore a swimsuit at least 12 months ago. We don’t have pool facilities close by unfortunately though we could visit the nearby beach if we wanted to. Having had numerous skin cancers removed though, I’m always careful in the sun.
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Trying to find the sun, it's been overcast and showery for the last few days.

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U can say that again Joan,it's been more like winter these last few days,I think we had summer two weeks ago lol


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very likely Jan, they are forecasting floods and thunderstorms for the weekend. We've had showers but not enough for the garden to get a good soak. I'm back to wearing socks, trousers and a woolly. I've put my skirts and sleeveless tops away for another day. 

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Wet,windy and cold,wrapped up nice and warm in our winter woolies,what's gone wrong with the weather.The blanket I'm working on is keeping my knees warm.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra warmth the blanket Jan, I always like working on a blanket when it's cooler out for that reason. More I crochet or knit more warmth I get. :sm02: 
Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes Ann, you are right, working on a blanket is lovely and warm as it grows, the one I'm working on is crochet, I'm giving knitting a rest because it makes my fingers sore. Jacket potato in the oven for my dinner with baked beans and chicken breast, small pot of bought trifle for after.

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

A wonderful meal planned. Since today is Friday we usually have our carry-out walleye. We did go inside and had our drinks while waiting, the First! Art had his Jameson & water and I had one G/T. The bartender must have made the drink extra strong for me because when I got home I couldn't keep my eyes open and ended up taking an afternoon nap. Something I usually don't do. *B*


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Breakfast over and done with here. I enjoy Saturday mornings listening to the Tasmanian Gardening talk back radio Show for an hour. Lots of people with the same questions as me, what’s wrong with my plant and when to prune. It’s a sunny day here which is nice after having rain for a few days.
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Clearing up here as well Sue,after all the rain and cold winds,the sky is blue, suns shining so let's hope it's here to stay for a while. Breakfast over,had toast and cherry jam, a change from cereal.Not doing much today, have a tidy round,a bit of dusting then might sit in the garden and crochet.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dinner time here Jan. I made a nice rich beef casserole with mashed potatoes, Brussel sprouts, broccoli and carrots. Nice and healthy after having takeaway fish and chips yesterday. Hope your sunshine continues, sounds nice, sitting outside and doing some crochet.
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eeeee Sue, I want some of that casserole and all the trimmings for my dinner tonight, I've got to make do with a ready meal of mushroom, shredded ham tagliatelle in white sauce, I've had it before and tastes good, I do some mixed fresh veg to have with it.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Funny show I’ve just watched on tv, The trouble with Maggie Cole, starring Dawn French. Have you watched it Jan ? Looks like it was filmed around Devon and Cornwall, delightful scenery. Hope you enjoy your dinner later, it sounds very delicious.
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Getting up and it's early for me, 6:52am The sun was shining in the room and said it was time to wake up. I'm planning on having one blueberry pancake along with Greek Yogurt, fresh raspberries and walnuts for my breakfast plus coffee. I need to get at the wash today and hopefully I will hang out the clothes.
I notice no Joan this morning, I worry about her because she had to redo her blood work. 
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good stuff some ready meals just have to watch what you buy. I like Weight Watchers from Heinz Creamy King Prawn Tagliatelle, yum, and Sains. top fish pie. Yours sounds good Jan!

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hell-o Joan it's good to see you this morning!
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I was glad to see Joan this morning too,we do get a bit anxious when one of us goes 'missing' for a day or two. I'll try the WW ready meals Joan, certainly need to do something about my increasing waist size LOL. I do try to eat healthy but cake and biscuits are my weakness-- and chocolate of course. 
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just a little dark chocolate is good for you a lot of healthy benefits! I have been lucky I have been holding my weight. I try not going back for seconds, I'm usually satisfied with one helping. As far as eating in between meals it seems the hardest around late afternoon then I will just have my Supper and have a little something before I go to bed. 
K


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Know what you mean. The evenings are the hardest for me. Even when I am crocheting or knitting, I can't stop munching on something. Crisps, cheesy nibbles, imperial mints. I was so skinny all my life till the menopause. who knows why.


Good luck to you all. We are living in very odd times. Jeannie x




L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Love the old norm when we ate out it was less work no preparation or clean up. I did find out that eating at home is a lot heathier for you. I have been doing some baking, need something sweet in the house. But cooking and baking at home seem to have less calories than eating out. Maybe that's why I haven't been gaining any weight. 

M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

My weight seems to be static at the moment, have been eating a lot of salads so hoped to lose a bit!!

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice having salads when the weather is warm out. I like my soups in the Winter Months. 
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh Susan, my daughter is bringing some rhubarb over tomorrow. I need your rhubarb sauce recipe. Otherwise I need to go back and see if I can find it. 
Rhubarb wasn't that nice this year Summer came before we even had a Spring. The Spring flowers didn't blossom like they should. 
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pleased to share how I prepare rhubarb Ann. Just wash and cut the rhubarb into 1-2 inch pieces and put in a saucepan. Juice an orange and put enough juice to just cover the rhubarb. Add cinnamon to your liking and simmer very gently with the lid on until rhubarb has broken down. Stir quite often too. I hope you like it this way, much healthier without sugar being added. I enjoy it with Greek yoghurt. 
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quite simple now I have it written down. I have a question I don't have any oranges or orange juice in the house. I was wondering do you think I could replace the orange with pineapple or pineapple juice? 
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sue you need to check out my swimsuit. I wish I cut & paste but our computer updated and ever since then I couldn't do it any more. 
Look up Chezl Funnies Sunday June14th I'm the one on the left hand side of the two bathing beauties :sm09:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Taste testing will be needed for pineapple juice I suppose. Sometimes it can be a bit tart so maybe it won’t sweeten up the rhubarb as much. I’m going to check out your bathing suit now Ann.
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U look ok to me Ann, I’m the one on the right, haha. 
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very good Ann, Sue I think you should cover yourself up a bit!! :sm09: :sm09: 

Nice sunny morning, we haven't had the promised rain though. The gardens badly need it and I guess the farmers do too. No cabbage of any sort in the supermarket at the moment!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Very good Ann, Sue I think you should cover yourself up a bit!! :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> Nice sunny morning, we haven't had the promised rain though. The gardens badly need it and I guess the farmers do too. No cabbage of any sort in the supermarket at the moment!


With that figure I need to cover up a lot :sm12: :sm06: :sm09: 
We had a lovely sunny morning, I managed to do a wash and got it dried on the line before the rain arrived. It was quite torrential with big gusty winds, had the windows rattling.
You would think cabbages would be plentiful at this time of the year. When I lived in the UK, I loved the spring cabbage. 
XYZA


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Any sort of cabbage would do, sweetheart cabbage, white cabbage, I like spring green too. I shall have use frozen chopped C but it's not the same. A bit watery!

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bathing suit I'm well covered even though it's a two piece :sm12: :sm02: 

Joan do you like sauerkraut? I know it doesn't take the place of cabbage, wish I could give you some. I have a half of red cabbage in the refrigerator. 
Supper tonight we will have sauerkraut with spareribs.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Bathing suit I'm well covered even though it's a two piece :sm12: :sm02:
> 
> Joan do you like sauerkraut? I know it doesn't take the place of cabbage, wish I could give you some. I have a half of red cabbage in the refrigerator.
> Supper tonight we will have sauerkraut with spareribs.


Can't say that I have ever tried it Ann, not sure I would like it though. Is it vinegary? I don't like anything vinegary it makes me cough.

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Delish, it's German
Sauerkraut is fermented cabbage. You might want to try a small can of it. I cook it slow with onion, applesauce, a little bit of caraway seed, garlic powder & brown sugar.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Eastside Cooking 

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Eastside Cooking
> 
> F


Failure to know what Eastside Cooking was I google it "Eastside centers on the development process of a romantic relationship between two lovers"
Now all I could think of is Sue & James in the kitchen cooking something up. 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Great thought Ann, spotted dick might be on the menu. I know that’s one of Jans favourites. 
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Haven't had spotted dick for awhile, is James in the kitchen helping you prepare it? 
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I can’t find him, I think he’s in the garden shed going through my drawers. 
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Just put some towels out to dry, rain is forecast this am so hope they soon dry. 

I used to love spotted dick and custard made by my late Grandma. I don't think I could emulate her cooking!! Lovely. :sm11: 


K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kitchen chores done,it's too hot to do more house work, so I shall fill a flask with ice cold juice and sit in the shade with my crochet.James is in the kitchen making his special spotted dick for me,I'll provide the custard,you are all invited but must keep our distance.
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Let’s bring our pretty fans to help keep us cool. I’m sure it will be hot in the kitchen with James and his spotted dick.
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My word, there is nothing to compare with James's spotted dick, he always buys best ingredients and get just the right amount of spots to 'hit' the spot, nudge nudge wink wink lol We need rain, lots of it, poor gardens are really dry, some of the plants in pots are looking really droopy.--- unlike James spotted dick !!!!!
N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nice cup of coffee or tea 

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Nice cup of coffee or tea
> 
> O


Of course a nice cup of coffee sounds good to me, I will try the spotted dick later. For sure you can leave it simmer for awhile :sm02:
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Perhaps a little cream with the coffee, I can bring some. Do you prefer full or decaf?

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Put on your sun hats and join me for a nice cold g & t, there will be nibbles and sweet meats for those who would like, bring your W.I.P. and we can have a good old natter.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quite Ready, I have a Sun hat on along with my knitting. Don't forget the sunscreen! I need to finish the dishcloth using the chart unto a more simple dishcloth. I got a bite on my hand, I didn't feel or see anything while I was hanging clothes the other day. I notice it yesterday, it was irritating me last night. I did put some antibiotic cream on it. 
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really tiny little insects can give you a nasty bite, and you don't realise they've nipped you untill the itching starts, it's good you had some antibiotic cream handy.
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Same here with those pesky little mosquitoes. You don’t know they’ve bitten you until the itching starts. I’ve discovered lavender oil helps stop the itchiness and smells nicer than tea tree oil which I used to use. Looking forward to our little get together.
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The bite doesn't look like a mosquito bite. It started out with a small needle point, this morning when I got up it looks like a pimple. I have it in between my thumb & fingers. 
Every time I move my right hand where I got stung it hurts. 
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Umm, that sounds very interesting. Could it be a spider bite or an ants ? You normally see those crawling on you though. We get very large March flies here and they bite as well. I must taste good because everything seems to bite me, I try and remember to spray repellent on my arms and legs ( and feet ) before I go outside. White vinegar can help ease bites too, have you tried that Ann ?
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

White vinegar I do have in the house, I will try that. The funny thing whatever bit me I never saw it. 
How was your day today? I got a couple phone calls, one call was that the knitting group will be getting together on Thursday afternoon. The woman who always had come over by her house came down with cancer of the lungs and liver. She was a former teacher of knitting and crocheting, I know she is proud of all of us that she taught. Lilla will be 92 at the end of July. 
It is really sad that she has to end her life with cancer. She came down with cancer only a couple months ago. I know she will be thrilled to see us even though I'm not planning on staying too long. 
X, Y, Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra nice that you will be able to see your knitting teacher but in very sad times. Hope she isn’t suffering too much, what a rotten disease to have.
I’ve been knitting this morning as I heard on the radio station that they are asking people to knit squares to make into blankets for the poor and homeless. I’ve got lots of acrylic yarn which I’ll probably never get through so I’m half way through knitting one square. They have to be 20x20 cms. I’m glad I don’t need to sew them together, I just have to drop them off in Launceston.
YZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You will be doing a great job knitting squares for the homeless Ann,and using up some of your stash as well.I wish I knew of somewhere I could do that for.The Sally army ask for blankets but I don't like sewing the squares together,guess I could crochet one or two in the round.Trouble with Sallys they won't collect unless it's a large amount,so I'll stick with doing my baby blankets. PS, we had a jolly good thunder storm and lashings of rain last night, the gardens look so fresh.
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ahem, ‘tis I who is knitting the squares Jan, not Ann, ha ha. I’ve nearly finished one, the pattern is the corner to corner one which I enjoy doing. Is it still warm and sunny there ? I can send some of our rain if you want, if only eh ?
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ahh I'd love your storm Jan they keep forecasting rain down here but we don't get it! It's next forecast for this afternoon.

You could send me some rain please Sue. :sm11:

Hope your bite/sting soon soon gets better, Ann. Have you got any steriod cream in the house?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Buckets of rain coming your way Joan. It’s been a very strange day with our weather, first rain then gale force winds and now back to rain. It’s been nice to sit and knit and look out the window.
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

crocheting seems to be hard on my hands I think that's why I prefer knitting. I wish I knew where to bring squares, something I like doing. Another thing I like doing is untangling 
yarn barfs, I didn't have one for awhile. 
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't have any yarn barfs - love the satisfaction of untangling one to a nice neat ball. :sm11: 



E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Exercise today in the water, there were nine people. Any more I might have to leave. My DH and I stay in the deeper end which no one else seems to like which is OK with us. 
We can't go too deep neither one of us can swim :sm15: I wish I wasn't so afraid of the water when I was younger because now I love it. Before I learned to swim someone threw me in saying you will learn to swim fast. Instead I came out sputtering and choking on water that was the end of that. 
F


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

virgin olive oil


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fun being able to swim though I’m not a strong swimmer. I remember the old days of going to the baths every week with the school for lessons. Not the ideal situation as the teacher never got in the water with us. She used to lasso us around the waist with rope and shout orders ! I made sure that all my kids went for one on one lessons when they were very young. 
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grandchildren were learning how to swim, the youngest is three. I know it won't be happening this year. At our city's community center so far only adults are allowed in the pool. 

I did take all of my three kids to swimming lessons and they all can swim. I took my GD to the night swim classes, she is good swimmer. I even got the neighbor across the street to take their daughter to night classes. The night & day classes were the same price, the only difference the number of kids. Our neighbor started out during the day and wasn't learning, way too many kids in the class. I talked to the parents and had her switch to night classes she was then the only one in the class. She learned fast with the individual instructions. 

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Have you and Art thought about going to adult swim classes ? I know they have them here for adults so there is obviously a real need for them. It’s great that your kids and grandkids all swim, it’s a real necessity as drownings can happen so quickly and so quietly. 
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I try before I had my knee replaced. We had instructor who was bragging that he could teach anyone to swim. I took him up on it. He had me in the deep. I had my knee replaced and he is no longer with the center. I just don't have the strength any more to do it. I'm happy just being in the water doing my exercises. Ever since I had my knee done, I have a hard time walking any distance and can't ride my bike. 
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just enjoy the water therapy Ann, I’m sure all those water exercises are beneficial. 
The weather today is beautiful, clear blue sky and no breeze. I’ve been ripening up some green tomatoes on the window sills and there’s many of them ready to use now. I’ve got a Passata sauce recipe for the Tefal machine which I might try later. Have you ever made Passata Ann ? We’re not really into relishes and chutneys although I do like the Branson pickle occasionally. 
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kids need to learn how to swim,my Dad tried to teach me one time at the seaside ,he let me go and it scared me to death,,I've been afraid of water ever since.
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lessons start these days for babies, it’s amazing to watch them doggie paddling around in the water. 
Poor Jan, that would have been scary, especially at the seaside where the sea bed can drop suddenly. 
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My dad only took me to a shallow part, was holding me then just showed me what to do then let me go!!!! Very silly of him really. More storms heading my way later,I've been out pulling weeds while the ground is still wet, it's very humid and I was glad to get back indoors. Lunch time now, smoked ham and salad sandwiches and a nice cold drink.Strawberry yogurt to follow.
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nasty stuff sea water when you are very young. I fell of a break water and was rescued by a man I didn't know. The whole experience scared the life out of me!! I did take lessons when I in my thirties but could only swim with a float. No confidence.

Sue I'm still waiting for that rain. We had a teacupful and a couple rumbles of thunder. 

O


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Oh dear Joan, I do feel for you. Thankfully we have been getting nice heavy showers.. Also spitting all day today. The fruit and veg are loving it.

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Predicting rain by us so far no sign of it. It really is getting dry with the heat we have been having. By the weekend possibly temp. drop and some rain. The house is always nice with central air something I would be lost without. I guess I'm not the only one started out with someone trying to teach us to swim the wrong way. Fear is a awful thing. 
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite overcast here this morning. Well girls, I think we need to see if James can offer us some swimming lessons, he would make a very fetching lifeguard in his budgie smugglers. 
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Relaxing in his arms might be a real treat, Sue are you sure you want to share him. I might be a hard learner more time with James in the pool, I understand these are private lessons. 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sure I want to share him, you girls are my best buddies and besides there’s safety in numbers. 
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Time might be private, James & I only in the water, I really don't want anyone peeking I might get nervous. I will soon find out how Good James really is :sm12: :sm23:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U cheeky thing you, having private times with James. Watch out if he wants to show you the breast stroke....hee hee.
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very kind of James to teach us to swim, I don't think I could concentrate if he wore his budgie smugglers though, and if I wore my bikini I think he would run a mile he he he.
Well Joan surely you are getting some rain by now, we've had 2 days none stop with thunder storms in between
W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Winter weather up North 

X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes Jan, he would run a mile too if he saw me in a bikini. I might just have to tuck my dress into my knickers and wear that for my swim lesson. 
ZA


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A problem with internet! The only thing working is my phone.......


I'll back out of the swimming lessons thanks.

We've had some rain during the night Jan.????

B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Berries picked from the fields in May 

blueberry season is here 

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cold and raining , not at all like summer.Glad you had some rain Joan we certainly need it don't we. Collect some blueberries for us in the kitchen please sandj, we all like them, I like to put some with my cereal for breakfast.
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Daisies are also in the blueberry fields. 

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everyone seems to be backing out with James, how good of a swimmer and instructor is he? Susan doesn't even want to be in the water with him :sm23: I might have to look for another man who is strong enough to hold me in case I do a belly flop. 

I had blueberry oatmeal pancakes for breakfast this morning. Sandy mine were store bought, nothing beats the fresh blueberries you must be getting. I bet they are big and juicy. 
I have the oranges now I must make that rhubarb sauce that Susan claims is so good without sugar. 

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fruit filled pancakes sound yummy for your breakfast Ann. I just had cereal this morning, the kiwi fruits that I had delivered are a bit hard yet. I could have had other fruit but I just fancied some Special K, it’s got cashews and macadamia nuts in the mix.
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Good get together this afternoon, we all kept our distance their were four of us that showed up by our old knitting instructor house today. Lila is doing fine considering that she will be 92 in July and has cancer. I'm the only one who wore a mask, I don't care it's still important to me that I wear one. Of the group I think I'm the last one who be going to the beauty shop. One of the ladies is 96 she went this past Monday for a perm. I have a appointment on June 30 for a color and cut. Art still likes my hair color and I guess he looks at me more than I do. Lila, the one who has the cancer even had her nails polished. I believe her GD is a beautician and did it inside of her house. Another woman is still having her regular appointments for her nails at the saloon. Gradually opening up
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy times spent with friends. I visit my next door neighbour now with another neighbour, the three of us sit in a triangle two metres apart in the front garden for a good chin-wag! 

Haven't been out anywhere else yet except for "medical" appts!

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Having to manage my hair for three months with mousse, strong hair spray and my hot brush I'm getting quite good at it,and saved a lot of $(pounds) which I've put aside to give to my g/daughter when she has the baby which is due early next month. It'll help towards nappies and formula and any other stuff. There will be some to give to my other two wee great g/ babies for little treats. Weather here is still wet & stormy----- where has summer gone?
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Having to manage my hair for three months with mousse, strong hair spray and my hot brush I'm getting quite good at it,and saved a lot of $(pounds) which I've put aside to give to my g/daughter when she has the baby which is due early next month. It'll help towards nappies and formula and any other stuff. There will be some to give to my other two wee great g/ babies for little treats. Weather here is still wet & stormy----- where has summer gone?
> I


I see our posts clashed Jan we both answered "H" at the same time!!

My hair has got a bit long, just changed hairstyle but I would like to get it cut! Your savings will be useful for your family.

Weather here has got dark and chilly, still haven't had a good soaking of rain. I think we just miss it when it's around!

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Joan that's great for you to sit with your neighbors and have a chinwwag in the fresh air
On the evening news there's more outbreaks of the dreaded corona in Leicester,although I'm on the outskirts it's made me even more scared to go out.As for going to the hairdressers no way will I be going for a long time, I'd rather look untidy than be poorly.
K


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

Semi-luna, butter-pat paddles.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kitchen maids used to use butter pat paddles,but they buy butter from the stores these days l o l

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Leave it to the kitchen maids to make the job easier!
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

My hair is past my shoulders now, it hasn’t been this long for ages. It’s easy to manage though, pony tail or wind it up and secure with a clip. I wondered about all the protests for black lives matter and how they would impact a flare up of the COVID-19 again. Keep safe girls and don’t let your guards down.
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Newly weds again Sue, I bet your hubby really likes the long hair! I have appointment at the end of the month I will get some cut off. I like my hair shoulder length not much longer. 
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh yes, if only the figure was the same as back then, haha. I bet you are looking forward to visiting the hairdresser at the end of the month. Remember to wear your mask.
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Part of getting dress now days wearing a mask, at least for me. I went to the doctor today because my pimple wasn't getting any smaller on my hand. It was irritating because it sat between my thumb and trigger finger. It started out to be a pin-hole. At first I thought I got bitten by something. Something probably did bite me but what I ended up having was staph. I'm on antibodies for 10 days. If it doesn't go away by then the doctor wants me to come back. I was so careful now this but at least it's being taken care of. 
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite annoying for you Ann. Especially being on your hand. I wonder what it was that bit you ? You won’t be too keen on hanging the washing on the line in future, does Art ever do it ? My hubby hates hanging out the washing though he’ll pass me the pegs. 
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Quite annoying for you Ann. Especially being on your hand. I wonder what it was that bit you ? You won't be too keen on hanging the washing on the line in future, does Art ever do it ? My hubby hates hanging out the washing though he'll pass me the pegs.
> R


Art very seldom does any wash the closest he gets sometimes he takes things out of the dryer. You are right I will be using the washer and dryer from now on :sm02:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rain in the forecast for the next 4-5 days. I have plants on the deck they sure don't need anymore water. So far we don't have any furniture on the deck because he was staining it. 
Art suggest that maybe we should set up a table and put the plants underneath it from getting the rain. Smart thinking!
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Super idea for the plants. We’ve got rain forecast for the next few days as well. I enjoy the rain at nighttime, hearing it falling on the roof then having a fine day.
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tomorrow 21st June is the longest day here,---1st day of summer !! That's a laugh, it's dull cloudy and rain forecast,we needed rain but cricky I think we've had our share. I've decided to stay in lockdown till I feel safe enough to venture out, I've been to my son& d/in law for Sunday dinner the last two Sundays & it was lovely to see them, but from now on I ain't going anywhere,and I know they'll understand,I don't want to push my luck.
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U are right Jan, better safe than sorry! Neighbours front garden has a large lawn and we sat in triangle. Funny thing was we couldn't always hear what was being said!

I shan't be going to the hairdresser any time soon but I must go to the podiatrist, my toenails haven't been cut since 18th Feb. My appt for Apr.10th was cancelled of course. I can't see well enough to do them now and my toes are getting sore.

We *still* haven't had much rain. :sm13: You would think we were on an island.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very windy and it felt quite chilly when I went out to the bin.My toenails are getting long as well Joan,my lady came to do mine March 19th, she used to work for the national health but does it privately now.I also cancelled my hair on the same date,it's getting longer than I normally wear it, but I'm afraid it's going to stay that way because I won't be going for a long time,I'm getting good at doing it myself now as I mentioned before. I'm glad I don't have it coloured.
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Water, water everywhere but not a drop to drink. Wish I could send you some of ours Joan, it’s rained all day and forecast is the same for tomorrow. I’m happy that I can still cut my own toenails though sometimes my left hip hurts while I’m doing them. That’s the hip that got replaced. When I was younger I was double jointed and used to be able to do all sorts of positions but now I can’t even sit on the floor. 
XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes Sue, if I sit on the floor I have to hoik myself on to my knees then up with elbows on the sofa --lol.I also wish I could send Joan some rain, the amount we've had in my part of the country is unbelievable, and it's not THAT far away from Joans part. I've just used up 2 very ripe bananas and made a cake, adding walnuts, choc chips and sultanas, I'll save you all a slice.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ahh, Jan, you’ve made a delicious cake to share. Please save a piece for me. I’ve been knitting nearly all day today, making the squares for the homeless charity. It’s been lovely sitting here with the fire on and looking out at the rain. 
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Been down unable to get up, can't rest on my knees now, far too painful!! What a state we get into.

Looking forward to a slice of cake, I have three ripe bananas but no baking powder, does your recipe call for BP Jan?


C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cruel isn’t it ? I look at our bathtub and think how nice it would be to Soak in it, with lots of bubbles but I know I wouldn’t be able to get out once I was in. 
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't think baking powder would make much difference if you use SR flour Joan,-- yes my recipe calls for BP and I did add some to the SR I used.You also use veg oil, no marg or butter and is very easy. to make.--- I've just had to put a cardy on, it's not very warm in my lounge, I might crank the heating up.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Don't think baking powder would make much difference if you use SR flour Joan,-- yes my recipe calls for BP and I did add some to the SR I used.You also use veg oil, no marg or butter and is very easy. to make.--- I've just had to put a cardy on, it's not very warm in my lounge, I might crank the heating up.
> E


Except I've only got plain flour Jan, no SR or BP available..... Will we ever get back to normal? Not the warmest here either.

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

For a substitute for baking powder Joan, you can use plain yogurt, vinegar , lemon juice or bi-carb soda.Thats what it says in an old cookery book I have.Might be worth a try using up your ripe bananas? 
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Going to be a good tasting Banana Cake!
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hope Joan is successful with her banana cake, I feel sure it will turn out ok without baking powder, hope she puts some chopped walnuts and sultanas in it. 
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I will be sure looking forward to trying a piece! Do you put a cream cheese frosting on the cake or some other frosting?
J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Juice to make smoothies!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Juice to make smoothies!!


Kind of Sue to give me her recipe of using orange juice to make rhubarb sauce. It turned out Awesome and I made it exactly like she said. 
I suppose you could make it a Smoothie. 
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kiwi and mango smoothie


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Love rhubarb and fresh orange juice, I also add a good pinch of ground ginger, and sweeten with either golden syrup or soft brown sugar. 
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mine has extra cinnamon in it because I asked my DH to sprinkle a little in the sauce while I was cooking it. He was sprinkling it in so slow, I told him I don't mind more cinnamon and knocked his hand. I got more than I would usually put in. The sauce still takes good. I have some cherry syrup I was wondering if I should put that in it. The first time making it I thought I better follow the way Sue told me to make it. I'm so glad I tried it because it really taste so good even though there wasn't any sugar added. 
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice of you to give me the accolades Ann and I’m so glad that you are enjoying the rhubarb. It’s so much healthier than adding all the sugar too. 
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh Yes, now I can enjoy eating it again, without worrying about all the sugar. My original recipe called for 1 cup of sugar to 4 cups of rhubarb. 
I did check my blood after eating almost half of what I made and I thought I might be over-doing myself. I didn't have any problem at all, it wasn't even high. 
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pleased to hear that Ann. Does Art like rhubarb? I’m trying to grow some but it seems to have disappeared underground. There were 3 stalks on it but now there’s nothing. I’ve put a plant pot over it to see if I can force it back up again. I seem to remember my mum used to do this at times with her rhubarb. It is winter here so maybe it isn’t the right time to grow it.
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quite sure if you plant it now it will come up in the Spring. I know rhubarb doesn't like the hot weather. Since we didn't have much of a Spring this year the rhubarb wasn't as good as it was other years. This year the stalks were very small. Art doesn't like rhubarb like I do, he will eat if I make a torte or crisp with it. He likes anything sweet. I try growing it through the years but Art will come along and run it down with the lawn mower. He doesn't like anything on his lawn. His lawn is like a green carpet or golf greens. His pride and joy. 
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really naughty Art, chopping down your rhubarb, haha. Would it grow in a big planter or tub ? Your lawn sounds lovely, I bet there’s no weeds growing in it. 
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Really naughty Art, chopping down your rhubarb, haha. Would it grow in a big planter or tub ? Your lawn sounds lovely, I bet there's no weeds growing in it.
> S


Strictly Grass no weeds or flowers. We have a three deck levels so I do have plenty of room to grow my plants in pots. Rhubarb is easier either getting it from my daughter or neighbor. 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Toasted crumpets for lunch and a cup a soup. I’ve been knitting some more of my squares this morning while hubby is on his PlayStation game. He had a busy day yesterday, our neighbour brought his log splitter here so they spent a couple of hours breaking up logs. I told him that he should relax today and not worry about outside work. 
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U are both taking it easy it sounds. We have to pace ourselves nowadays. I have to go for another blood test this morning! The sun shining 22C is forecast for later.

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Inhuman, toasted trumpets ------ look what spell check made of "yum yummy toasted crumpets " haha .Anyway I love crumpets,have you tried Dairylea triangles on them? You'll have a good woodpile after hubbies hard work, I guess the log splitter makes the job a lot easier Sue, but still a back breaking job. One of my son's mate is a tree surgeon so he keeps us well supplied at mates rates,Jim (son) does repair jobs on his machinery and car and my d.in law and I make him puddings & cakes so it's a win win all round.
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very relaxing day for us Joan. Hope your appointment goes ok. There’s been a few COVID-19 cases on the mainland of Australia appearing since the black lives matter marches. It’s crazy, Australia was doing so well. Luckily no new cases here in Tasmania, fingers crossed it stays that way.
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

We've had new cases of corona in the city, scares me witless, all was going so well until these protest marches started,it couldn't have helped the ruddy situation with all the thousands of people could it. Hope all goes well at the docs Joan.
XYZ


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra weird what the spell check can do, I must try some inhuman crumpets Jan, haha. I will have to buy some of the Dairylea cheese triangles and give them a try with the crumpets. They do sound yummy. Our neighbour has a fancy machine for splitting the logs, you just sit the log in the compartment and all the work is done for you. Apart from putting the wood in the wheelbarrow and stacking it. Hubby has been removing dead trees from the other neighbours paddock as they don’t have a wood fire so are glad that their place is being tidied up. It’s a win for everyone.
YZA


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Again been frogmarched in and out of docs, need to wait for the result. 
Had go to chemist for face masks - £15.98 for two. It was cash only so I said keep the 2d. I don't where that has been!!!! It was a scary experience. :sm06: 

Podiatrist tomorrow for me and hosp on Weds for hubby. Hopefully we can stay at home after that!!

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Been a busy morning for you Joan. Our pharmacy isn’t accepting cash, only cards. Gosh, face masks are expensive aren’t they, we’ve not had to wear them as yet. You and Dave will be looking forward to Thursday and no appointments.
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Been a busy morning for you Joan. Our pharmacy isn't accepting cash, only cards. Gosh, face masks are expensive aren't they, we've not had to wear them as yet. You and Dave will be looking forward to Thursday and no appointments.
> C


Cards weren't allowed - cash only, must admit I was surprised. There were some for £5.99 but they weren't washable.The masks look like white knicker material and can be washed 20 times.

Shall be taking it easy for the rest of day.

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Excellent idea Joan, you put your feet up and enjoy whatever you feel like doing. It’s nearly 10 pm here so I will be going to bed soon. 
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fluff up your pillow and have sweet dreams Sue! :sm11: 

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Goodness me Joan thats a bit pricey for masks, --talk about cashing in on the pandemic, but it's worth it to be safe I suppose. Take it easy now Joan, we've got another heat wave on the way, so we won't feel like doing much anyway. I don't need to cook today, my lovely g/daughter plated me up a Sunday roast and delivered it to me this morning, it's being reheated right now in the oven (not micro ) it smells lovely.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hope you enjoy your dinner Jan, nice to be given it all ready prepared.

Not looking forward to the heatwave, 34C has been forecast.

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't know if I did this right but it's 78 degrees here that would make it 25C
34C is really warm I hope you have central air. 
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I don't know if I did this right but it's 78 degrees here that would make it 25C
> 34C is really warm I hope you have central air.
> J


Just too hot for us, 34C is about 93F. We don't have any air conditioning, just fans. We'll keep the curtains closed to block out the sun! Hope it doesn't last long.

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kind of being miserable by you. I remember those days when we didn't have air and I worked the grave yard shift. 10pm until 6am. Finally I couldn't hardly sleep during the day. My hubby worked in a office and he said the temp so cold there when he got home he was happy to feel the heat. It was a battle between the two of us. Finally I wasn't coming home I stayed at a hotel that had air. Finally he broke down and now we have air conditioning. On nice days like we are having today I shut off the air and open the doors to leave the fresh air come in. 
L


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Lots of us don't have Air Con here. It's not really worth it for a couple of days a year. My dark cold stone barn comes into it's own on hot days. Lovely and cool in the front room. A different kettle of fish in the winter, when I have to wear my thermals. he he. Hope you are all keeping well. Had a lovely time with my son, daughter in law and little Elsie 18 months. Can;t wait to be able to see my other son and family. Made a courgette chocolate cake and took that with me. So moist and lush.


M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

MMM cake sounds delish, I'm glad you had a nice visit with your family. 

Jeanne sounds like you have a place to stay when it gets hot. We are having a rare week this week very comfortable weather but overcast. 

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My little 100 year old cottage is lovely and cool in summer ,I have a Rayburn which heats the radiators and water in winter and of course cook on it. Must have been wonderful to see your son and family Jeannie. Well, we've had a good few days of rain now we're in for a heatwave, not looking forward to it.
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

No, you won’t be looking forward to such high temperatures, very uncomfortable. I’m feeling homesick for England with talk about cottages and barns. By the way, on hot days, I wear a sarong or cotton Kaftan around the house, keeps you very cool. I put the sarong around under my arms and can get away without wearing a horrible bra. 
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh not braless, when it's hot very little clothing especially when no one else is around, LOL. Kaftan can be very stylish yet very comfortable. 
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Purchased a few Kaftans last year, they really are so comfortable to wear, providing you buy the right fabric ones. 
I’ve been catching up with the laundry today as it’s nice and breezy outside. I’ve had a letter from my sister in the uk, it has taken 5 weeks to arrive where it would normally take between 7 and 10 days. I suppose there’s not many flights happening right now to bring the airmail. I do wish she would get connected to the Internet.
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quite slow in your area for mail. Be careful hanging out that nothing sting you. You don't want to end up like me, I'm still taking the antibodies but not contagious. 
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Remembered that as I was hanging out the towels. Are the antibiotics helping clear up the sting ? It’s awful when you’re not even safe in your own garden isn’t it ? 
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Seems to be working, no matter how careful you are then something comes along. 
Do you ever wear your Kaftan when hanging out clothes? 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Totally private area so I could walk hang out the washing in my nothings, haha, not that I would. I’d scare off the wildlife. I wear the Kaftans regularly in summer. I’ve got some hip length ones which look nice with white slacks. I’ve also got some full length ones. 
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U ladies talking about kaftans has given me an idea to check Amazon,I'd only wear one in the garden, but what a lovely change from pants every day. I'll let you know what I find. My towels are out to dry, house reasonably tidy, eldest son is coming for a cuppa later, so we can sit outside and have a matter, he's the one soon to be a grand daddy,July 3rd if he decides to make an appearance lol,I think his name is going to be Theo Charles.
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very nice name for your soon to arrive great grandson. How exciting, another baby to spoil and knit for. Yes Jan, have a look on Amazon for a Kaftan, just check the fabric is cotton or something similar. Last year, a lot of the retail outlets sold them, I buy mine usually from a shop called Miller’s, they have good prices and lots of sales.
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Well our house is an average three bedroom built in the 1930's. We get the sun in
the front in the mornings and in the back windows in the afternoon. Not looking forward to the heat. We have three fans blowing in the lounge and thinking of getting a Dyson Cool purifier!

XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Am not looking forward to the heatwave at all, my feet, ankles and legs swell, it irritates the exzema on my legs, takes me all my time not to scratch-- what a pickle to be in 'eh, all because a bit of summer weather, give me autumn/ winter any day. I have two tall floor standing fans which are very quiet, so they're welcome to have blowing round my legs and feet. I take one upstairs when it gets really hot, it's so quiet I could leave it on all night without it disturbing me.Luna doesn't like it though
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Before we got air conditioning we used to have a water cooler fan. It was a box shape with a tray at the back. You put water and ice cubes in it and it acted like an air conditioner. You could wheel it around as it was on castors and it worked really well. Came in handy at night when you were trying to sleep. Make sure you drink plenty of water, you don’t want to get dehydrated. Hope you get some lovely cooler weather and rain tomorrow.
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Caring for my friends, I know you are trying to staying cool but are you OK? Joan did your blood tests turn out OK? 
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Do wish it was a bit cooler, it's supposed to be a bit cooler next week. Been to the hospital with DH lunchtime. It was uncomfortable sitting for about an hour in a mask. Hope you haven't melted Jan.

Blood test result hasn't been seen by a doctor yet so have to wait.

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Early morning is best to get a few jobs done Joan, then it's a do nothing day for me, my lounge is lovely and cool, so here I sit with a flask of iced apple juice.
Not nice for you and DH to have to sit all that while, bad enough without masks.Will your doctor ring you with blood results. ?
F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Funnel cakes at the fair 

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Funnel cakes at the fair
> 
> G


Goodness No Sandy, did you go to the Fair? I'm surprise the Fairs weren't cancel in Florida, most of the fairs in WI are cancel.

I have been out but I won't be going to the Fair this year. As far as I know there is only one fair that wouldn't be canceling.

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Here all are annual agricultural shows have been cancelled. First time since WW2 I believe. How is the heat going in the uk ? My niece, who lives in Manchester said it had been around 23 degrees there so not too bad. What about you Ann, is it warm there too ? Here it’s raining so we’re lucky. Wish I could send some on. Good luck with your test results Joan.
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Here all are annual agricultural shows have been cancelled. First time since WW2 I believe. How is the heat going in the uk ? My niece, who lives in Manchester said it had been around 23 degrees there so not too bad. What about you Ann, is it warm there too ? Here it's raining so we're lucky. Wish I could send some on. Good luck with your test results Joan.
> I


I have been enjoying some really nice days but it won't last. We are headed for warmer humid weather for the next week including the weekend.
Does the UK get humid weather along with the heat?

J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just heard Sandy that the employees from Disney in Florida petition reopening. Doesn't look good there. 
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Just heard Sandy that the employees from Disney in Florida petition reopening. Doesn't look good there.
> K


Keeping it closed would be safer I think. 
I can't remember if it gets humid in the uk Ann. It's a long time since I've spent a summer there. Queensland is notorious for its humidity but here in Tasmania it's really none existent.
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lockdown is being lifted on pubs, restaurants, hairdressers from July 4th in England,in my opinion it's too soon,ok for hairdressers because they'll stick to the rules,pubs----not a good idea,imagine, mates getting together, one pint leading to another, arms round shoulders," good to see you mate", forgetting all the rules,--- no,not good too soon.But we'll wait and see,I'm not going anywhere.
Another hot day, but forecast for cooler days to come maybe stormy and rain.
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Muggy here, our bedroom was 28C/82F last night. I slept quite well with a cold cloth round my shoulders, it was replenished during the night from a bottle by my bed, I also dribbled cold water on my feet. I find it works for me!

Will phone the DRs tomorrow re blood test.

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Never thought of putting damp towels on my legs,thanks for reminding me Joan.I was glad to get up and showered early,not doing a lot today, changed bedding, thats on the line,I've phoned an order for a box of mixed salad and some ham on the bone from the deli counter at my post office,enough for today and tomorrow. 

O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Pumpkin Pie Early In The Season 

Yes Disney is opening soon. Universal Studios opened a few weeks ago. They just laid more employees off after they brought them back. Perhaps less people are wanting to visit the parks. I agree our numbers are to high right now. 

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite understand Sandj, I wouldn’t be wanting to visit these amusement parks. It would be so difficult trying to keep the rides disinfected and keep the social distancing rules. Quite a nightmare. 
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Remaining close to home is hard enough keeping self-distancing. I did go the library yesterday. I made a 15 minute appointment. The person on the phone told me which door to come into. When I enter the library no one was in sight I had the whole library to myself. I picked out four older books and a new book, all fiction. When it was time to check out I went to the desk. Someone from the back room came to check me out. She told me to hold my library card up to the plexiglass with my bar-code. Then each book I had to hold up to the plexiglass with the bar-code. There was only one Exit when I walked out the door automatically locked. When I'm done with the books I need to return them to the outside return box. Since I picked out some older books and there isn't a waiting list for them I could renew them. I felt very safe. 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Special outing to the library would have been nice Ann. I had an email from our library yesterday to say that we could go to ours from the 1st July. I’ve still got plenty of books here that I haven’t read yet so I’m ok. I used to be an avid reader but I seem to spend my leisure time on my iPad doing jigsaw puzzles or doing the magazine puzzles. I should get back to reading again as I really did enjoy it.
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The time before the Pandemic I clean out the house and brought all the books in to get cash. I figure I always could use the library. Little did I know, that I would be bookless. I have a neighbor who gave me a bag full of books to carry me over. Her reading and my reading aren't the same. It felt so good to relax and really enjoy a book. Today I went to a very small thrift store and bought 8 books for the Winter incase everything shuts down again. 
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Up until further notice our library will be closed and because it's manned by volunteers as its only a small village library I guess people are being careful.-----This hot spell that has pounced on us is draining, not at all nice,we Brits aren't used to it l.o.l No cooking in the kitchen for a while,salad days till we get cooler days.
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very hot yesterday in Manchester, according to my niece. She said it had been 31degrees and very uncomfortable. I saw on the news, people massing at the beaches in the UK. I think I’d rather sit in my own garden than sharing space with all those hot sweaty and possible COVID carrier bodies. 
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Why do some people think it's alright to gather on the beach knowing full well it's NOT alright ,I know it's very tempting, but like you Sue,I'd rather sit in the shade in my garden.
I'm taking no chances. It's a little bit cooler today,and weather man says we can expect rain in the next few days, hope he's right
XY or Z....or A
Edit...my old aunt who with her family went to Oz with the government ten pound scheme,settled there,loved it,she and my uncle did pretty well financially,...they came to visit us a few times , she was lovely but blimey could she swear,I can hear her now saying about the idiots going to the beach..."b.ast.ar d idiots".During WW2 she was in the army, he flew spitfires


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Am staying at home as long we can - no beaches for us as much as we would love to drive to the coast! These people could easily start another outbreak and then we'll have to stay at home for even longer! I agree b...... idiots!! 

Temp a little cooler today 29C, muggy and uncomfortable. We had a shower during the night but no thunder. Tomorrows forecast is cooler with 70% chance of rain. I do hope that is right,

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Be lovely when it does cool down,this heat drains what bit of energy we have doesn't it.
Wish we could have a good storm in the night,that would cool it down.I'm going to water the garden now so it's bound to rain lol 

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Cool off my friends the best way you know how. Jan you are right about the heat and with us it's the humid does drain a person. I ended up falling asleep this afternoon and I very seldom take a nap. I feel extra sorry for Jan and Joan just waiting for the temps to change. 
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Drinking lots of fluids is an important necessity during very hot weather. When it’s warm here I’m always on at hubby to drink water but he hates the stuff so will reach for a can of Diet Pepsi or similar instead. I’m not too keen on cola I’d rather have a water with a slice of lemon or lime in it. 
Hope you get a reprieve soon, my dear pals from the UK.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Exactly Sue, I've been drinking plenty of water but have remind hubby!!. It's a little cooler today and we've had a shower or two but not the forecast storm. The gardens badly need a good soaking.

Blood test was not good and I have a telephone appt with the doctor on Monday.

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Feel for you Joan, it’s a worry when we don’t get a good outcome with blood tests. Maybe your medication just needs a tweaking, fingers crossed. I was flicking through the tv channels tonight and came across the weather forecast on uk sky news. It mentioned rain in Western Scotland, Northern Ireland and the North west of England. Hopefully it will drift southwards and reach you and Jan.
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gatorade my brother drinks to get the extra vitamins that water doesn't give you. My hubby and I both have a glass of water by us at all times. sometimes I tease him when I notice my water glass is empty that he was stealing my water. Art pushes the water with me from the first I met him. I use to eat a full meal without any wash. He looked at me and said how can you do that, you need something to drink.
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Joan send a e-mail to us if you don't want to say what the news about your blood tests says on KP. I do wish you the Best for both of you, 
it is hard enough living with the corona virus pandemic plus having other health issues.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Knitting another square while watching Vera on tv. I enjoy that series though they are repeats. I received my bowel scan kit in the mail on Friday. I get one every two years and it’s definitely worthwhile doing. Next year I’m due for my breast screen test which though I hate having, it’s a must to do. 
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lost connection here for a while,so now catching up.Joan please try not to think the worst about your blood test results and I hope when you speak with your G.P tomorrow he will put your mind at rest with a simple solution.......Another cool day today, rain clouds lurking over " Bills mothers" .......I bet you gals across the pond haven't heard that saying before L.O.L.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Much luck at the Doctors Joan, and as Jan says, hope it's a simple solution. Been quite wet here over the past few days. I want the rain for my veg patch. So not complaining at all. I'm not a lover of the heat really. I have got a nice beef stew on the stove for later and enough for tomorrow. Hope everyone is doing well.


N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice beef stew, love it any dumplings? I could eat that summer or winter, such a good tasty meal.Now I'm wondering if you had heard that saying about the dark clouds over 'Bills mothers' ? 
o


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh I often say, it’s dark over Bills mothers. Hubby always says who is Bill, never mind his mother. Mum often used to say it, she also said, what’s that, Scotch mist ? Usually said to dad who was looking for something and mum would spot it straight away. Seems a lot of men can’t seem to find obvious things, mine is the same.
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Oh I often say, it's dark over Bills mothers. Hubby always says who is Bill, never mind his mother. Mum often used to say it, she also said, what's that, Scotch mist ? Usually said to dad who was looking for something and mum would spot it straight away. Seems a lot of men can't seem to find obvious things, mine is the same.
> P


P.S. we say it's dark over Will's mother's way.....

My hubby can't see the obvious either, their brain's all must work the same.

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite strange isn’t it Joan ? I can go and find whatever he’s looking for straight away, it’s always in the place I’ve told him to look. Duh ! I haven’t heard of Will’s mothers way, we’ve all got little gems. When I was little I used to get scared of the thunder. Mum said it was God, falling out of bed, haha.
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Rustic centerpiece 

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Thunder when we were little..... Mum told us it was God moving furniture around.
U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Underneath the bed. Did you hide things? 

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very nice temperature today, good strong breeze and occasional shower.Going to my son & family for dinner this evening, first time for ages and I'll see baby Oliver.
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Underneath the bed. Did you hide things?
> 
> V


Will's Mother or Bill's Mother never heard of either. When It did strike when I was little I didn't hide underneath the bed looking for thunder :sm16: 
I ended up in my parent's bedroom crawling in bed with them that didn't last very long because I was one of six :sm02:

X, Y, Z or A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Xo Xo 

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ythe, Hugs and Kisses going your way, Non-Virus ((Hugs))

Z or A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Zero Zees


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Apple pie and custard,lemon drizzle cake, sherry trifle,chocolate cake and salmon sandwiches all washed down with a nice cup of tea, and thats the best diet you can have LOL,LOL.
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Apple pie and custard,lemon drizzle cake, sherry trifle,chocolate cake and salmon sandwiches all washed down with a nice cup of tea, and thats the best diet you can have LOL,LOL.
> B


Bland Supper tonight, we had a cookout yesterday with an over-seasoned tenderloins and brats. Since the steaks were over-seasoned for our taste I decided to save them and make a stir fry with them. Between the sauce and Veg. in the stir-fry I'm sure the steaks will be OK. Tonight we are having poached salmon, mashed potatoes and green beans. Something easy on the stomach. I picked some rhubarb the other day at my daughter's so I got that cooking. The sauce will be good on my oatmeal tomorrow for breakfast. 
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Couldn't resist being silly with my ''diet'' menu......
Cornflakes for breakfast, toast and marmalade and a nice cup of freshly made coffee.
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Diets like yours Jan I could definitely stick too, yum. 
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eee we can dream can't we.I don't get a lot of exersise, I used to walk quite a lot, but trouble with breathing stops me now,... I do try to eat healthy though.
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fell by the wayside when my good neighbour kept giving me eggs. I started baking with a vengeance and now feel it around my middle. I haven’t baked anything for a week or so but I’m sure hubby will be complaining about that soon.
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Guys like mine, who is a cookie monster if I don't have in the house, he will buy it. He always seems to have a supply of gingersnaps in the house. 
I will make ginger snaps but not weekly maybe every couple of months. 
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Having a mandarin for morning break, not as exciting as a muffin or a scone but much healthier. Hubby is at golf so I’ve just done a dust and tidy up. I’ll have a coffee when he gets home in half an hour or so.
I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Ice cream with vanilla, chocolate sauce, sprinkles, and a cherry on top. 

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

sandj said:


> Ice cream with vanilla, chocolate sauce, sprinkles, and a cherry on top.
> 
> J


Just too hard to say no to. I'll have a large serving please.
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Keeping up tradition and it would be rude to refuse ice cream and sprinkles lol.
We have another lovely cool day ,in fact the wind is quite strong.
Hope your doctor rings with good news Joan.
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Like a portion of ice cream for hubby please, not my favourite...

Have spoken to Dr and she will be contacting an Endocrinologist and I will need to go to the surgery for a blood test. So will have to wait now. A bit of a worry.

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

My hope is that you won’t have to wait long to find out what is wrong. Another blood test too, poor Joan, you must feel like a pin cushion. Sending hugs xxx
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nothing worse than having to wait for blood test results, it's a worrying time for you Joan, but let's look on the bright side .
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh guess what I’ve just eaten ? A waffle cone filled to the brim with creamy vanilla ice cream. It was so delicious and I’m just licking my lips and savouring the after taste. It’s a cold night here but we’ve got the fire going and really, anytime is a good time for an ice cream. 
P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Peanuts shells on the floor


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

sandj said:


> Peanuts shells on the floor


Quite a mess you've left, better clean it up before you get them stuck into your feet. :sm15: :sm15: 
R


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Rather large portion of beef and mushroom stew and a home made crusty roll for dinner - absolutely stuffed. 


S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sounds absolutely delicious, my mouths watering just thinking about it..I'm lucky,one of my sons called in with a huge plate of roast chicken with all the trimmings,I halved it so have enough for tomorrow....yay, don't have to cook for two days. I won't reheat the chicken tomorrow though, not advisable!!

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Peanuts shells on the floor


The mess to clean up who was eating the peanuts? Ice Cream sounds good, beef stew, chicken everything sounds so good. I might have to put the rice on and make my beef stir-fry. 
I have broccoli, water chestnuts, carrots and pea pods for vegetables.

U


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

unless I am mistaken we all love our food. That is good to hear. So many times food is demonized.


V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very good idea Ann to make a nice stir fry. Make some extra please and I’ll pop over and join you. Wouldn’t mind having a taste of the other food on offer too, Jeanne’s Stew sounds delicious and Jans roast chicken yum. Wonder what Joan has on offer too, maybe some lovely fish. 
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winner any day with me Fish! The only trouble I don't make it, my hubby will make salmon. We had that last night for Supper and I had some left-over salmon on my salad for lunch. 
Neither one of us fish does any of you go fishing? I must add the stir-fry turned out good, I had brown rice with it. The steak that we bought that I ended up making the stir-fry with had more than enough peppercorns on it. I will never buy that again. An excellent steak doesn't need that, a person wants to taste the meat. 
X, Y, Z


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes give me fish any time I love it,I even like canned pilchards in tomato sauce and sardines in oil, very good for you.Have never been fishing, only when our boys were little with a net and jam jar fishing for tiddlers.I'm making a banana , walnut & sultana cake today, I won't mind the oven being on now the weather's turned cooler.Have you noticed the conversation ususualy turns to food ? L o l.
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A great topic, food. And don’t forget, we are in the kitchen so we can natter and eat to our hearts content. We aren’t into fishing but the youngest son is, he loves it. Our neighbour is always trying to get hubby interested in fishing but it’s like trying to flog a dead horse. 
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Best topic of the day,not hurting or offending ,causing stink ups or getting snarky comments, I love our little kitchen gang.
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Very good idea Ann to make a nice stir fry. Make some extra please and I'll pop over and join you. Wouldn't mind having a taste of the other food on offer too, Jeanne's Stew sounds delicious and Jans roast chicken yum. Wonder what Joan has on offer too, maybe some lovely fish.
> W


Yes I have some lightly smoked salmon with salad, coleslaw and Fruit, Celery & Nut Salad. Last night we had brocoli, cheese and tomato quiche with salad. Tomorrow we'll have hard boiled duck eggs and salad. We fare well without any meat. :sm17:

Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A very healthy diet you have Jan. I like all those things on your menu though I have to admit, I’ve never tried hard boiled duck eggs though I’ve used duck eggs in baking.
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> Yes I have some lightly smoked salmon with salad, coleslaw and Fruit, Celery & Nut Salad. Last night we had brocoli, cheese and tomato quiche with salad. Tomorrow we'll have hard boiled duck eggs and salad. We fare well without any meat. :sm17:
> 
> Z or A


Joan your salmon and special salad sounds lovely,and you've given me an idea for todays dinner,but with hen eggs coleslaw etc. salad


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> A very healthy diet you have Jan. I like all those things on your menu though I have to admit, I've never tried hard boiled duck eggs though I've used duck eggs in baking.
> B


By the way Sue duck eggs are the easiest eggs to shell when they hard boiled.
PS I'm Joan. :sm09:

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> By the way Sue duck eggs are the easiest eggs to shell when they hard boiled.
> PS I'm Joan. :sm09:
> 
> C


Course you are Joan, sorry, I'm having a senior moment. That's good to know about shelling the duck eggs. Sometimes I really struggle shelling hens eggs.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't we all have senior moments at times Sue,it's a wonder we all still have all our marbles lol.I've just been out putting rubbish in the bin and noticed spit spit spots of rain, so won't need to water plants today.
E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Eagerly awaiting a nice chicken and pepper wrap with sweet chilli sauce, done on the George Foreman Grill. My other half's speciality. It's absolutely pouring down here in Devon. Has been for about 4 days now.

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Forgot about my Forman grill, I'll have to rescue him from the back of the cupboard!!! Is yours in use much Jeannie ? I use my sandwich maker quite often. Enjoy your chicken wrap, yum yummy.
G


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Happy to say I do use it for making wraps . Sausages, bacon , onions in a crusty baguette. We put all the filling in the wrap, fold it up and put it back in again for a while. Piping hot and lush. Nice with a bit of salad on the side I slice the chicken quite thin. And half way through, cut the sausage inhalf lengthways so it is well done and cooked thoroughly.


I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'll definitely get mine out now that you've inspired me
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jan are you affected by the new lockdown?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitchen Gang, is my Daily Fix! I might get here late but I always seem to put in my two cents. :sm02: 
The next week we are headed for the Hot Weather that the UK were having. I will be staying indoors, safely at home. 
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Leicester City, where I used to live, but now live on the outskirts--have had another big break out of corona,and to be honest I'n not surprised after seeing the crowds of Asians on T.V news celebrating their religions.I'm coping with the lockdown Joan and hope you and hubby are. If I do have to go out i take all the precautions, so feel pretty safe.I needed to go to the post office to choose a congrats card for my grand-daughter when the baby arrives which might be this Friday.

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Made my first beauty shop appointment today. I feel and look 10 years younger. My beautician arranged that I was the only one in the beauty shop. She wore a mask and so did I. I got two inches of hair growth cut off plus a color. 
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice treat for you Ann, I bet you feel great, because the sudden spike of corona has included the village where my hairdressers salon is, he's had to change all his appointments because he's back in lockdown--- this is after Boris had lifted it last week for salons to open July 4th, I feel so sorry for him, he rang all his clients to say how happy he felt to be seeing us all.
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Over & above it's best to wait, my son gets so mad saying these idiots that can't wait. If only the people will quarantine themselves until the numbers come down then maybe the virus will leave. I know we all want to get out!
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Perfect hairdo Ann, it will feel a lot lighter in weight with the 2 inches taken off. Cooler too if you are expecting the hot sticky weather next week.
Here in Australia there have been more COVID spikes in Victoria which is very annoying as Oz was doing so well. Lots of people there are refusing to take the swab test as well. Talk about bl#@*y stupid behaviour. It should be law that if required then they do it.
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quite a few more cases in WI but we are down to the compare of the rest of the Country. Dr. Fauci claims Americans are handling the virus the wrong way if nothing changes we could reach 100,000 lives a day. My DH's Godchild is working in the UK, it looks like he won't be coming home to America for awhile. He is working and his girlfriend is attending school. They are both Art majors. 
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really worrying while he is so far away. Do you stay in contact with him ? 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Some people with so little sense when others are doing their bit to try and stay safe.

Glad you are Ok Jan, Ann you'll be posh now with your new hairdo. Is Tasmania from the virus Sue? We're ok so far, I'm going to Doctor for BP check tomorrow and hubby has a hosp appt next Weds.

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tomorrow is our weekly trip into town. I’ll buy my two puzzle magazines as usual and we’ll put the lotto on and hope for a little win ( or a big one ). My son and daughter in law are looking around for a bigger home, would be lovely to be able to help them. 
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

This morning on breakfast news there was an interview with an Australian doctor
...she lives in OZ....she reported that many of the Asian community there do not understand the importance of distancing and it should be made more clearly other than newspapers or TV to explain in their own language.and as I said.before, I think this is what caused this second spike in Leicester..
Well it's nice and cool again here and it suits me fine
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Understand it was the end of Ramadan and there were lots of festivities going on. It’s hard to believe though that after all this time, they weren’t aware of how to distance themselves because of the COVID. Many suburbs in and around Melbourne are in lock down again for a month, I don’t suppose those Black lives matter rallies helped with thousands of idiots taking to the streets. So bl*#@y stupid.
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very, very stupid b*%++ds who blatantly ignore all the government warnings, it's the same here, as for saying' they' don't undersatnd. of course they darn well do.And it's morons who do not listen are the cause of this dreadful, evil pandemic that keeps rearing it's ugly head.I can't see the end to it can you. ? Well not for a long time, months at least.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

We'll be thinking of you and hubby Joan when you both go for your appoints, hope you get good results from your blood tomorrow xx 
XYorZ 
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes Joan, sending good wishes for you and hubby. Hope everything comes out ok, I’ll be thinking of you. xx
ZA


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Also got my fingers crossed for you joan. Just got back from a small shopping trip. All very civilised and calm down here - thank goodness. Got a lovely sharp knife for my birthday - a proper good chopping knife. A small version of the knife chinese use. For all my home grown veg chopping and freezing. So pleased. My Birthday is on Friday.

I agree, I think we are in for the long haul here. Just read that another piggy flu has been discovered, with pandemic possiblilities.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

boring knit said:


> Also got my fingers crossed for you joan. Just got back from a small shopping trip. All very civilised and calm down here - thank goodness. Got a lovely sharp knife for my birthday - a proper good chopping knife. A small version of the knife chinese use. For all my home grown veg chopping and freezing. So pleased. My Birthday is on Friday.
> 
> I agree, I think we are in for the long haul here. Just read that another piggy flu has been discovered, with pandemic possiblilities.


Birthday Wishes go out to you! My GD Golden Birthday is on 7-7 (July 7) and she will be 7. Jeanne your Birthday July 3 is the same day as my brother.

Joan wishing you and your hubby the best with your hospital visit.

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Be sure to give whoever gave you the knife a coin,old wives tale,it supposed to mean you don't cut the friendship !!! I've got some soft brown sugar so I can get on and make a banana loaf,and I've made my version of pigs in blankets, if you want to make some let me know.
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Careful with the knife you don't want to ruin your friendship. Learn something every day. 

Jan how do you make your pigs in the blankets? 

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Do try them,so easy.
You need as many slices of fresh bread as you have sausages.
Grated cheese
Method
Cut crusts off bread....throw out to birds
Place bread on a board or clean work surface,roll out thinly,spread thinly with butter.
Sprinkle grated cheese on each slice...lay sausage corner to corner and roll up.
Place on baking tray, cook medium oven for 25 minutes or till sausages are cooked.
We make them for nibbles,very morish.
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Easy, thanks Jan, I can see where these can be a quick snack. 
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fun thing to make Jan, veggie sausages would taste just as good!

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Going to add that Joan,veggie sausages would work just as well.I like making just two and having baked beans and fried egg, makes a quick and tasty meal for my dinner
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Having to go and buy a new coffee machine today as our old faithful has packed up. We’ve had it for years so I can’t complain. This will be the first time that I’ve been into the city for months but I don’t intend hanging around once we’ve bought a replacement. Those pigs in the blankets sound very appealing Jan, I’ll have to give them a try. Jeannie, thats a very useful gift, you’ll get plenty of use out of it.
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm up with the lark, wasn't comfy in bed,my legs are painful,feet swollen so here I am sitting with my feet on my electric massager to help circulation.I've also sent for a wedge to elevate my legs in bed. Hope you find the coffee machine you want Sue ,I only drink ' proper' coffee when I have one. I can't remember the last time I went to the city, and certainly don't miss it.....and yes Sue,do try the pigs in blankets.
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jan, hope your legs and feet are feeling better. Is that a Circulation Booster that you use, I've often seen them advertised on tv and have wondered if one would help with my neuropathy. Yes, we bought our coffee machine, I just have to program the settings but I’m a bit tired after going into the city. I’m just watching Bargain Hunt, it’s a repeat but that’s to be expected with the virus hanging around.
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

"K" ....can recommend circulation booster Sue,1/2 an hour this morning on it has eased the pain.I bought mine from Amazon, didn't go for an expensive one but it does the job , for my needs anyway. We get a lot of TV repeats too, I watch reruns of Heartbeat,we can get a lot of oldies on Free view.
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Love Heartbeat, I’ve got the whole seasons on DVD. My daughters used to buy me the DVDs for birthdays etc. I love the music and those handsome bobbies. We are getting reruns of One foot in the grave, Dads Army and Hyacinth Bucket, which I can’t remember the name of the show. All great comedy, much better than American comedy, ( sorry Ann and Sandj) ha ha.
I must try one of those circulation boosters. 
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My favourite at the moment is Downton,it's a repeat but it's so good.It's on for an hour at 7 p.m weekday evenings.Have you ever watched it Sue?If you haven't and you can get it give it a go,I think you'd like it.Check out prices on Amazon before you buy a massager,I paid about 50 pounds for mine, there are more expensive ones, but they all do the same job.
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> My favourite at the moment is Downton,it's a repeat but it's so good.It's on for an hour at 7 p.m weekday evenings.Have you ever watched it Sue?If you haven't and you can get it give it a go,I think you'd like it.Check out prices on Amazon before you buy a massager,I paid about 50 pounds for mine, there are more expensive ones, but they all do the same job.Just found receipt for my booster Sue 99 pounds.
> N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

May I remind you girls, our kitchen game is a year old this month
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> May I remind you girls, our kitchen game is a year old this month
> N


No way - we had some fun haven't we and some moans, but mostly fun!
Here's to the next year....

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh crikey, 12 months, that’s amazing. Yes we’ve certainly had lots of fun and shenanigans. No Jan, I haven’t watched Downton, I’ve always meant to. I’ll have to look out for it, I’m sure there will be some repeats on at some stage.
£50 seems very reasonable for the circulation booster, they are advertised for $ 300 here. Will look on Amazon, thanks for the info Jan.
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Phew ! yes where did that year go. WE've had so much fun, learnt a lot about each other, tried different recipes , lets raise our glasses, cups of tea/ coffee whatever floats your boat.. to another year of fun and games in the kitchen ,Thanks for your company and friendship xx


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Quick breakfast with coffee eggs and oatmeal 

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Red Leicester cheese and crackers, slice of my home made banana cake washed down with fresh coffee.
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Same here, cheers to all my kitchen buddies. It’s like we’ve know each other for years. xx
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Today was the day you got your results Joan?
don't say if you want to keep it private my dear. xx 
U


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

I just want to let you know, I got a call from Ann tonight (Grandmann) and she is okay but her computer is down right now. She will contact you later when she can get online again. She asked me to send this for her to let you know she is fine!
Jeanne (LJSB3)


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

See Ann’s note 

Using Up 

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Jeanne for the message from Ann. Glad she is ok but a nuisance about her computer, she’s had problems with it before. Tell her to try and hurry back soon, she is very much missed.
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U have a lovely birthday Jeannie, no celebrating but I'm sure cards,phone calls and cake will be order of the day
Hurry back Ann.
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very happy birthday to Jeannie. Hope you have a wonderful day. 
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Whoopie we've got rain, not a lot, but enough to please me lol. Waiting patiently to hear news that my granddaughter has gone into hospital to have her baby,they gave her the 2nd but it'll come when it's ready,she told me they give 12 days after the given date, then to go in to be induced.
XY or Z I'd go for 
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Always an exciting time isn’t it, full of anticipation. Is this your granddaughters first baby Jan ? 
Great that you’ve had some rain, we’ve had a dry sunny day today, temperature reached 13 degrees.
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Baby number one for g/daughter, it's a boy and she's going to call him Theo, not Theodore, just Theo. I've just been for a short walk before heavy rain starts,it's lovely and fresh out.
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Can be quite a shock to the system in lots of ways when you have your first baby. I remember how exhausting it was, missing out on so much sleep. And of course, the sore nipples while breastfeeding for the first time. How did you manage when you had your twins Jan ? Did you have lots of help? 
Have you heard from Joan, hope everything is ok. 
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Didn't have any help with my twins Sue, and my other son was 3yrs. old when they were born !! Dads didn't get involved with small babys in our day did they, well Ron didn't ,he was great with them as they grew older, a really good daddy. No haven't heard from Joan today, hope everythings ok with her blood results. Maybe if she doesn't want to say on the open forum (to us in the kitchen) she might feel like emailing one of us.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eeh that sounded like hard work with your twins and a three year old, Jan.

Hope you a having a lovely birthday Jeannie, like the rest a good celebration will be put on hold....

Yes I've had the results and spoken the doctor today, I have to have my blood pressure checked on Monday and she said the Endocrinologist wants my sodium level monitored and a full blood count in a month.

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Feeling pleased for you Joan, knowing that they are keeping an eye on you. Thanks for letting us know. Are you getting showery weather and cold winds, I don't mind it, suits me when it's cooler.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Feeling pleased for you Joan, knowing that they are keeping an eye on you. Thanks for letting us know. Are you getting showery weather and cold winds, I don't mind it, suits me when it's cooler.


Got cooler here and showery, i don't mind it either, better for sleeping!

Has baby arrived yet!

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello Joan, great to hear from you. Must be a nuisance having to watch your sodium levels, I probably use too much salt at times. Hope to hear some happy news in regards to Jans great grandson soon.
I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Indian Food And Rain Dance 

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jasmine Rice.
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Keep hoping for phone call from my son or d/in law about the baby. I'm glad it's cooled. down for g/daughter,as soon as I hear I'll let you all know.
My window cleaner has just been, so it's bound to rain..lol. I think he thinks I have port holes, he misses the corners, not going to complain though, can you see me up the ladder....lol
L


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Loads of rain here. Thank you for the Birthday wishes. 69 I can't believe it. Went to Bude in cornwall, quite close to us here. Had a lovely beach comb and fish and chips in the car. Got spoilt rotten all round by the family, neighbours, etc. Had a lovely day, the Atlantic wind nearly blew me over at one point. We were absolutely zonked when we got home, and had to have a nice snooze. 



M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Many happy holidays in Padstow Cornwall,fish n chips from Rick Steins, Glad you had a happy birthday, fish n chips in the car watching the waves and people watching, Was there many people there Jeannie ? I know theres restrictions on going to seaside resorts.
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nostalgic memories of Cornwall. Went there with my best friend and her parents and huge dog, all crammed in the car from Manchester. I think it took about 14 hours to get there back then. I would have been about 14 and the days when we used to wear roll- on girdles. My friend and I got quite sunburnt on the legs and for some reason, we still wore our girdles when we went out later. Crazy days, haha. 
Glad you had a lovely day Jeannie, sounded wonderful.
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Only takes 6 hours steady driving from Leicester,a couple toilet stops for us and dogs. Hard to imagine sitting 14 hours and wearing roll ons as well LO.L.
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Padstow is not a place that I remember although we have toured around Cornwall, we would have been in either a motorhome or a caravan. I remember one of our cats chasing chickens at on of the sites we were staying at! ???? He didn't get any because he was on a lead. Stayed at Enderby Jan in the late 60s/early 70s but you didn't invite me round.

Glad you enjoyed your birthday Jeannie, I loved some fish and chips.

Sue perhaps you should share your salt with me then maybe my sodium won't keep being low!!!

Hope Ann comes back.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite excited,just learnt that after 4 miscarriages my eldest g/son and his wife are giving their daughter Lilly who is 4/12 a new baby I'm so happy for them .I couldn't give them a big hug either.This baby is due in January.
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Quite excited,just learnt that after 4 miscarriages my eldest g/son and his wife are giving their daughter Lilly who is 4/12 a new baby I'm so happy for them .I couldn't give them a big hug either.This baby is due in January.
> R


Really wonderful news Jan. I bet Lilly is really excited about having a little sibling to play with. 
Joan, I'm sorry, I thought your sodium level was high, I'll happily share my salt with you.

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Shopper’s Galore 

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tempting treats in the bakery.
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U are naughty Sue, we must not be tempted to look ,or even go to the bakery. Another blustery day today,looking very dull over Bills mothers, not planning on going anywhere so it can rain for all I care lol.
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very good day today. I got up early (6.30 ) and phoned my sister in the uk. It was her birthday on the 4th so it was a nice surprise for her to hear an Ozzie voice. We chatted for nearly 3 hours, so much to talk about. I wish she had the Internet then we could chat daily. I keep nagging her to get it connected.
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

We both were up early Sue, not because I wanted to but my legs were hot and swollen & really painful.What a lovely surprise for your sister. Here's a suggestion, are you on Skype if you were both on that you could chat for free. 
XY or Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You have my sympathy in regards to your sore legs. Sometimes I think I would be better off without them, maybe get a pair of titanium prosthetics. Haha
I thought with Skype you need the internet? I’ve only used it a couple of times and I had it on the computer. I like using FaceTime now and then.
ZA


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ah what happy news good wishes for the January baby Jan. Sorry about your sore legs.

Sue, must have been lovely to speak to your sister! Shame you can't persuade her to get the internet! Yes low sodium is a nuisance.

Bonnie sends her her love.... Hope she can soon join us I know the tech people are working on the problem.

Jeannie, Bonnie says she emailed you a birthday card but you haven't opened it 
may be it's in your spam.


Hope Ann can soon get sorted and come back.

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Been on at my sister for years about getting her internet on. It would be so good to chat to her more often.
I must get in touch with Bonnie, I owe her an email and had forgotten all about it. My senior brain is getting worse.
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Can agree with the senior brain, Sue, it's easy to forget who you are sometimes!! 

I couldn't be without the internet. We wouldn't have half so much fun without it, would we. :sm11: 

D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Daily news is not good lately 

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Evening news reports one thing, watch it next morning and they tell something different, We had a lift on lockdown for pubs, idiots abused it in some places,police had to intervene and lockdown is back on.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Feels like so many people can’t be trusted to do the right thing. Bars, pubs and clubs have opened up in Qld and already, people aren’t practicing safe measures. Some high rise unit blocks in Victoria have been locked down as they seem to be hot spots for the virus. I’m so glad to be living in Tasmania, no active cases of the virus for 20 odd days.
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Green salad with the fixings 

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Haddock and chips,
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'll have mushy Peas and a pickled onion with my fish 'n chips please,I might make myself a bitter beer shandy to wash them down.It was a very blustery night last night, not much better this morning.
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just took this photo from our veranda, 40 minutes ago at 5pm. It was such a lovely sky with the sun going down.
Yes, fish and chips with a pickled onion, count me in, yum.
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Keep looking at that lovely view Sue, you are so lucky to have that on your 'doorstep'. I love early morning times, everything looks so peaceful doesn't it. Mind you, my view from the window is the main road so not that peaceful lol. When DH was alive and we had our collie dog, we would jump in the car , drive a short way to be in the countryside , and just wander along listening to the birds.Oh, and collect a few blackberries.
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Loved doing that too only we would jump on our bikes and go visit the “ moss “ land. That was our nearest countryside where the farms were. It’s all motorway now which is sad but I suppose it’s progress. 
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My village, or should say, the village I live in is gradually turning into a town the rate they're building new houses, It has taken a lot of the lovely fields and country walks away, and when it's all done the traffic will be horrendous, the narrow roads won't cope.The planners can't see further than their noses sitting in the office and not taking into consideration the havoc these new builds make. But as you say, it's progress.
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Not unlike where we lived in Queensland, started off a nice country dairy town and ended up housing estates everywhere. The whole area including the Sunshine Coast has been ruined now, large area of native habitat removed and more motorways put in. It’s all to do with the dollars these days, I feel sad for the animals and birds that get displaced in the process.
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh the world revolves around money these days, the more business gets the more it wants.... there won't be much wildlife left soon. 

Hubby was in a lot of pain and I spent the day toing and froing on the phone from 111 and district nurses. two nurses came in the morning about 10.30 and said he was ok. Finally another nurse came at 9pm and tested him and found he has a urinary infection. Last night I woke at 2.45 and didn't get back to sleep till about 6.30. Heigh ho! That's life. Things could be a lot worse

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Poor Dave, being mucked around like that. It’s just as well the other nurse arrived later and managed to diagnose his symptoms. Hope he gets better soon and you take care too Joan. Try and get some rest today, you have definitely earned a nanny nap.xx
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Can't think of a Q so I'm jumping to R!! :sm11: 

Reading back through the posts I should like some fish 'n chips with a salad please. 

That's a lovely view from your veranda Sue! I love sunrise and sunset photos. The sky can take on some beautiful colours and patterns

Should've had my blood pressure checked today but have put it off till Thursday.

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry Daves been feeling groggy, and sorry you lost sleep, hope you both managed a little doze in the chair after lunch. It's good that we can call on the nurses, saves bothering the GP, and the best thing about ringing the nurses , they come to you instead of you having to go to the surgery. Hope you get a better restful night tonight x
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tonight I think will be an early one, good to finally get a nurse at 9pm with the right diagnosis when the surgery was closed. 

I hope I can sleep tonight don't know why I didn't last night. 

Glad the weather has cooled off and we have a shower or two.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U two sleep well, I'm off to bed now
hope I get a better night, chat tomorrow night night xx
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very restful sleeps for you both I hope. Jan, with my legs, I can’t sleep unless I have a sleeping tablet. The pain from having the sheets and doona on them is just too excruciating. Have you ever considered taking them ?
W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Winter Salad 

We use to do a monthly circle of friends group with so many nice salads and dishes. Those were the days. ????

X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra nice memories for you Sandj. As a child I remember going to hot pot suppers at the church hall. Mum used to belong to the Mothers Union back then and the social events were always good.
YZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well Sue, my legs feel hot, eczema makes them itch, they swell up during the day and feel tight.I wear compression knee high socks which help. I think I'll try taking a sleeping tablet it might help.The hot weather makes them worse. I'm sorry to go on about them. I hate feeling unable to do the things I want to do , but must not grumble,there lots of people worse off.
XY or Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You can grumble as much as you want to me Jan, it helps to vent. Chronic pain is so debilitating but at least I sleep well, most nights. When I moved here, my new doctor was horrified that I had been on sleeping tablets for so long but I told her that it wasn’t her that had neuropathy and not to judge. She’s been ok since then. Have you tried using an oat bath for the eczema or if you are like me and can’t climb in and out of the bathtub then just bathe your legs and feet in a bowl. I think it’s just oats put into a stocking foot and then steeping in water and applying to the skin. Worth a try if you haven’t already tried it.
A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Always ready to try anything for relief Sue,I've got some oats so can give it a go, thanks.
I use Aveeno body wash which claims to contain oats,a d use same make moisturiser.
Anyway, enough about me,let's talk kitchen talk....I had some little eating apples past their 'good date' so rustled up a little crumble,that will be a dessert tonight.
Hope Ann soon comes back.I think James has whisked her away on his yacht L.O.L.
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Blimey, I hope there’s no hankie pankie and the yacht capsizes. Ann will have to wear her floaties, that will dampen James’s ardour. Haha
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cheery little plant greeted me when I went to put the washing out. It's only a Scarlet Pimpernel, considered a weed by most!
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dear little flower isn’t it ? I must admit, I haven’t heard of them. The weather must be good if you are hanging out the washing. How is Dave today ? Also, hope you slept well last night.x
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Dear little flower isn't it ? I must admit, I haven't heard of them. The weather must be good if you are hanging out the washing. How is Dave today ? Also, hope you slept well last night.x
> E


E's still waiting for the antibiotics, the nurse put the wrong NHS number on his records so they had to check back to her!! Hopefully they'll be delivered today. I slept better last night. The weather is a bit mixed so I'm hoping for the best.

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Frustrating having to wait for the antibiotics. Hope in the meantime Dave isn’t in too much discomfort.
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gets good and bad moments, hope the antib. come this afternoon! Just had lunch and he is watching a war film! 

Guess you will off to bed soon, sweet dreams when you do!

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Have just been watching the English show, Escape to the Country. The house hunters were looking for a house in Devon, such a pretty place with chocolate box style cottages. The prices are high though and it was from 2016, around £750,000 upwards, phew. 
Yes, I’m off to bed soon Joan, I’m getting a bit sleepy now, it’s 10.15
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I've seen programme and the have some silly prices, one wonders where the money comes from or do the have huge mortgages?

Night Night Sue. ????

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> I've seen programme and the have some silly prices, one wonders where the money comes from or do the have huge mortgages?
> 
> Night Night Sue. ????
> 
> J


Just getting the deposit would seem impossible. I wouldn't be able to sleep at night, knowing I owed so much money.
Night night Joan 
:sm01:


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Well Sue, my legs feel hot, eczema makes them itch, they swell up during the day and feel tight.I wear compression knee high socks which help. I think I'll try taking a sleeping tablet it might help.The hot weather makes them worse. I'm sorry to go on about them. I hate feeling unable to do the things I want to do , but must not grumble,there lots of people worse off.
> XY or Z or A


Hello Jan, I don't know if this will be of any use to you for your condition. but I have terrible hot inflamation due to peripheral neuropath in my feet and lower legs. It even makes my hand continually hot.

In bed it is a nightmare. I was taking a small cold pack from the fridge and hugging it at night. it helped. Recently I was in B&M and they have a cool pillow. I got one .£5. I put it in the fridge and when I went to bed I slipped it into my pillow and it cooled me right down. A bit of a cold surprise at first but slept soundly all night with it. Good luck.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I've tried the cold pack treatment Jeannie, thanks, but found no relief.A wet towel over my legs with the fan playing on them helps, it's just something I have to live with.
My podiatrist messaged me earlier today,she works for the N H S. but does private patients on her days off,she's coming tomorrow afternoon.I'll be so glad to get my toe nails clipped.I file them but can't manage to cut them.
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just getting ready to bake a ginger cake to take to our neighbours tonight. They’ve got a big bonfire ready to burn so it’s a good excuse to get together outside. Remember the days of the treacle toffee and Parkin? I haven’t got a recipe for Parkin though I could probably google one but the ginger cake will do. I’m going to make some beef mince sausage rolls too. Hope the weather stays dry. I know it’s going to be chilly though so we’ll have to wrap ourselves nice and warm.
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Knock knock, please have you got room for your kitchen buddies, ginger cake and mince beef sausage rolls just the food for a chilly evening.I'll bring salmon sandwiches for Joan , 
and for anyone else who doesn't eat meat.I'll also bring my home made mulled wine and share my blanket with any good looking bloke L.O.L. Yes I know,I'm a hussy.
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lovely evening out, I should like to come to. be nice to see someone else - at a distance of course! 

Horrible all this itching.... does your Dr prescribe steroid cream?

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mighty glum, the bonfire has been postponed, due to rain. It’s hubbies fault as he washed his car yesterday and it nearly always rains the following day. I did warn him but you know, men never listen. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day so keep all your goodies safe until then Jan.
N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Oh I know what you means about the wall to wall rain today. At least we got all the grass cut yesterday. I was thinking I could make an apple cake and bring it along. Tastes very nice.

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Please bring your delicious apple cake along Jeannie, the more food the better. Oh, I bet your place smelt lovely with the mowed grass, I love that smell, brings back so many memories.
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Perhaps we can still have our get together if the weather allows.....I wish it could happen for real....afraid it's impossible ..sad to say.
Q


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Knock knock - Can I join in with the virtual party? I’ll bring good old fashioned corned beef, leek and potato pie, singing hinnies and some gin and tonics.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite welcome emmy, your food sounds delish... if your'e joining in our game we go in alphabetical order so next letter is..
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really getting some delicious food suggestions. Emmy’s pie sounds yummy, not sure what hinnies are but they sound fun. 
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Singing hinnies recipe for you Sue....
Ingredients

300g plain flour
1 tsp baking powder
zest of ½ lemon
½ tsp salt
75g chilled white vegetable fat, diced
75g cold butter, diced, plus extra to cook
100g currants or other dried fruit
2-3 tbsp milk, to mix


Step by step


Get ahead
Leftovers keep for 4-5 days, or can be frozen. scrumptious Reheat to serve

Combine the flour, baking powder, lemon zest and salt in a mixing bowl. Rub in the fats until the mixture looks like breadcrumbs, then stir in the dried fruit. Add just enough milk to mix to a firm, but not crumbly, dough.
Roll out on a floured surface to about 1cm thick and stamp out 6cm rounds with a cutter.
Grease a flat griddle or a heavy frying pan with a little butter. Cook the hinnies in batches over a medium to low heat for 2-3 minutes each side until they are well browned and cooked through. Keep warm while you cook the remainder.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Jan, I thought it was a singing game for parties, haha. The recipe sounds nice, thanks for writing it out for me, I’m definitely going to give it a go. 
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U are very welome Sue, I copied it off a google recipe because I wanted to know how to make them too, I think I'll make half the quantity though. Just to see how they turn out.
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very good Jan, we learn some new stuff don't we!

Don't know how your weather is girls, it's been raining here on and off since last night, not good for rickety joints.

We'll have that get together soon.

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Weather here in Leicester is more like winter, Heavy rain last night ( after I'd watered the garden in the afternoon lol ) and it looks as if we're in for more later.
XYZ or A
A ?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Always comes after you've watered the garden, I did the same yesterday and filled the bird's water.

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

BIRD BATH ALL NICE AND CLEAN WITH FRESH WATER, WE HAVE A LOT OF PIGEONS AND THEY SEEM TO LIKE MY BIRD BATH, TROUBLE IS THEY USE IT AS A TOILET 'UGH'.--- IT'S REALLY DARK EARLY TONIGHT, AND IT'S POURING DOWN RAIN.,, NOT VERY WARM EITHER, BUT THAT SUITS ME.
P.S I'M NOT SHOUTING, I HAVE TO USE CAPS TO SEE WHAT I'M TYPING , THIS LAP TOP IS SO MUCH SMALLER THAN MY OLD P.C.I'LL ASK ONE OF MY GRANDS TO SEE IF THEY CAN MAKE THE LETTERS A BIT BIGGER.
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Can you try pressing the control key and the plus sign together Jan, that should make the text bigger. Works on my laptop. :sm11: 

It's cold and wet still but I'm ok in my woollies! I don't like the "heatwave"

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Damp and dreary morning here and there’s fog over the river, still it is winter I suppose. We’re going into town soon to put our weekly lotto on and buy my puzzle magazines. We won $60 in last weeks lotto which was nice. I can’t believe the weeks are going so quickly, do you agree or is it just me ? I hope Ann will be back soon, she must be getting very annoyed being off line for this long.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Exactly, poor Ann. I don't being without the internet for a day let alone a week! Hope she soon gets sorted.

How are you going to spend your winnings Sue? Do you have anything in mind?
Yes the time does seem to be flying by. We'll soon be into August and then autumn, no holidays and no days out yet this summer. We have to shield till August 1st at least. ☹ Getting bored, just knitting a jumper for Teddy bear!!

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

First time lucky Joan, thankyou so much, it's good to see what I'm typing without 'shouting' lol.II've never used a typewriter in my life, so I have to look at the keyboard and not the screen, but I get there in the end. 
Yes it's rotten for Ann, it must be horrible not being in touch with everybody.Hope we don't lose her like we have Bonnie.
Nice for you to have a little win Sue, I never seem to have much luck, had one small win like you ages ago.


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Good morning all. Thank you Jan for typing out the recipe for Singing Hinnies. I’ve just prepared the mince and onion for a shepherds pie, along with some chocolate chip cookies and some walnut shortbread. I don’t think I have ever cooked so much but during the lockdown my youngest son is working from home and boy can he eat!!!!!! He will miss this once he gets back to work properly and living away from home. I will miss him like mad though. Have a great day all and stay safe.

H - I think.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi Emmy, glad to have you in the kitchen, we're a crazy bunch but we have fun, do no harm to others, and gather lots of good recipes. James is our pretend toy boy who works in the kitchen garden-- if you've followed our 'antics' on this thread you'll have the idea.''Mrs. Bridges'' is head cook, so we behave when she's around, she doesn't hold with our' shinanagins ' lol. 
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hallo Emmy Cat, (I guess you also have a name) yes H is right. We follow on alphabetically just to give our brains something to do. I see you are in England although we do have chums worldwide.

Is it overcast and drizzling where you are?

It's tough when our offspring live away from home. Our daughter lives 3 to 4 hours away by car and we haven't seen her since February! Got to stay safe though, she usually visits once a month. 

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm only a bus ride from Emmy, (haven't been on a bus since March) so we're practically neighbours. I'm lucky to have my family close by, son and family in Kibworth, Emmy knows where that is, it's the next village to me in Grt. Glen.
J


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Just popped back to thank you for the warm welcome in this lovely kitchen.

Yes, I do live not far from Jan and thankfully we are both not living in the lockdown area of Leicester. I still haven’t seen my grand children but the time will come. I’m fed up with all of this rain even if the gardens do need it! I’ll turn into a duck soon. I’m off to do a bit of watercolour painting and I’ll post some pictures at a later date. Stay safe and sane.

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keep popping into our mad kitchen Emmy, it’s lovely to welcome you in. Just don’t go into the potting shed with that rascal James, he’ll be rifling through your drawers before you can say Bobs your uncle.
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Laughing at Sue warning you about James in the potting shed Emmy, he likes to look at your goodies in the pantry too,Mrs Bridges caught him pinching her apple donuts so do be careful. :sm02: We look forward to seeing your painting, you have something in common with our other kitchen buddy,Jeannie, who by the way we haven't heard from for a while, hope she's alright,she also paints.
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Long as we all keep our drawers locked we should be Ok. :sm11: 

Where are we all meeting next?

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Maybe put it to the vote Joan, I don't mind but we must keep our distance, if the weather looks grim we could hire a marquee, James knows a man who could get us one for free if we feed him.
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

May be going ahead with the bonfire tomorrow night, weather permitting. I used to have a recipe from school for making treacle toffee but I’ve no idea where it went. It was circa 1964 when I first made it, haha. Does anyone have a good recipe? I’ll have to watch my teeth though, can’t afford anymore fillings.
N


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

No recipe for treacle toffee but I could bring some cherry shortbread along. Good morning all. Shopping done, wiped down and put away.

James sounds like a little rascal - I will have to look out for him. I was side tracked yesterday with the painting so it didn’t get finished but I will show you all when it is done.

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh yes please Emmy cherry shortbread sounds yummy. I'll bring some of my special sausage rolls, don't underestimate our James Emmy, he's a big, hunky, tanned chappie, actually he's the odd job man, no job too small.
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ok Emmy, we can wait for your picture. 

Just off to get some lunch, then will have finish online order for tomorrow's shopping delivery. Anything you fancy for me to bring?

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Please may we have some Walkers cheese and onion crisps Joan, they go down well with cheese cobs , how about a jar of pickle too. 
Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Quiche in the oven 

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really lovely, it's ages since I had quiche, I'm going to bring a couple of afghans in case anybody feels chilly, it's quite cold here so I'll bring one for myself as well.What a feast we'll have.
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Shall we look on chit chat for your paintings Emmy ?
T


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

This is a painting that I posted on KP not long ago.
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-667189-1.html

mmmm I really love quiche and I might make a one tomorrow. Yes please Jan to the sausage rolls as I love them as well. I've got some Walkers cheese and onion and salt and vinegar crisps as well, so we will have a great feast.

Back to the painting and catch up with you all later.

U


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Unbelievable but I was bored one day and did these cat doodles

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-668874-1.html

Hope you like them and thank you for looking

V


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Well if I could doodle half as well I would be happy. Jan I make a very nice apple and runner bean chutney. can I bring some along for for our tea.


XYZ


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes please Jeannie, chutney would be lovely.
Emmy your water colour is lovely, and the cat doodles are fantastic, clever you.
Miss Z 
A


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

A very big thank you for your kind words. I still didn’t do any more painting this afternoon as I had a phone call from one of my dear friends who lives in County Durham. We talked and talked and then talked some more and it really cheered me up during these daft times.

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Bet it was great to hear from your friend and have a good old catch up,always tomorrow to do your painting.When I've finished my c2c blanket I'm going to get my oil paints out and do a picture for my g/daughter and partners new conservatory.
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cat doodles and the other painting are fabulous Emmy, love the little spiders web you have created in the painting. You are very talented. Perhaps you can fly over to Tasmania and give me some lessons, oh, that’s right, we’ve got the COVID pandemic and we can’t travel. Perhaps you can put some lessons on YouTube instead. I love the idea of all this food for our get together. Shall I bring my blueberry and white chocolate muffins ?
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Do please bring muffins Sue they sound delicious,wish Jeannie would come and bring scones,jam and cream, hope she's alright,I wonder if James has whisked her away in the Roller. 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eclairs will be my donation Jan, I know you like them. How about a cheese tomato and broccoli quiche as well? 

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

For you Joan I'll bring smoked salmon and cream cheese vol-au-vents, my word we're going to have a slap up get together. 
Still cold and rainy here, how about your weather Joan. ?Oh and did you get Daves meds. after all ?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> For you Joan I'll bring smoked salmon and cream cheese vol-au-vents, my word we're going to have a slap up get together.
> Still cold and rainy here, how about your weather Joan. ?Oh and did you get Daves meds. after all ?


Good slap up that's for sure, it will be chilly though. Vol-au-vents sound great. It's not raining so far, alternating between sun and cloud.

Dave's meds finally arrived about 5pm on Weds!! Strong antibiotics for seven days, he's staring to feel better.

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good to hear Dave's feeling better, sun's trying to peep through, it's so cold for this time of the year though,...not complaining.. it suits me.G/daughter Siobhan is having twinges so could have her baby over the weekend, watch this space..
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hope things are on the move Jan. It’s such an exciting time for you all. 
I


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

I’m so looking forward to trying all of this lovely food. Good news Jan about the g/daughter Siobhan. I’ve been away for so long that I am right out of touch with everything.

My youngest son and a friend have gone to London today to look at flats then they have to move there by mid August for new jobs. Such a worrying time as they promised to social distance plus I really wish he wasn’t moving to London but hey he is a man and not a child.

I’ll bring some good old fashioned cheese straws and cheese and pineapple on sticks. 

Catch up later as I am off to tidy up my wool stash while hubby is out. Always a good plan. See you later.

J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Jackfruit in a smoothie 

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Knicker bocker glory with Pims jelly would be lovely,I'll bring some. My goodness Emmy,flats in London are very expensive.
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Knicker bocker glory with Pims jelly would be lovely,I'll bring some. My goodness Emmy,flats in London are very expensive.
> L


London property _is_ expensive, glad our house is paid for now!

Knickerbocker glory sounds posh, I'll bring some banana splits. I think we will be bursting when we're finished. :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My friends son and his wife live in a flat in London both earn a good wage but still have to watch the pennies.I wouldn't live there as a gift.I know the weather conditions keep cropping up but I think we're in for another hot spell !!! Iced drinks and ice cream all round I think
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nearly 10am here and I’m only just having my breakfast, fresh strawberries, yoghurt and muesli. I slept in until 9, still it is Sunday, not that that makes a difference, haha. 
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh well Sue - enjoy your day, Sunday is a day of rest! We didn't wake till about 7.30.

Jan London isn't that bad, we are on the borders of London and Kent (the county border runs through our front garden) We have easy access to the city centre, the south coast and the Kent coast and countryside. I was born in Kent. It may be expensive but salaries (and pensions) are adjusted to cover that. I suppose it depends which part you live in. How is your GD getting on? Hope all goes well for her and baby.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh I slept in till 8'30am, got in the shower about 9·00 and toast and marmalade for breakfast.,and a cup of tea of course.It is Sunday so it's a day of rest and we needn't feel guilty :sm02: Looks like we're in for a sunny day so a sit in the garden is on the cards
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sunny spells here but don't think it will be warm enough to sit. :sm13: The weather seems to be all over the place at the moment. 


T


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

The weather here is lovely, warm and sunny. So far I’ve managed to cut the grass in the back garden and done a bit of weeding and that’s it for today.

My son and his friend had a look at 6 flats yesterday at London.One in particular, the last one, is ok but a bit scruffy and they want the price dropped. Yes, it is very expensive but there are 3 of them and hopefully they will manage. Neither of them has a stick of furniture so it has to be furnished. I did suggest just getting some bit from the British Heart Foundation and when they have had enough of them then get them to come and take them away. I’ll let you know how they get on. He was knackered last night when he got back as he is the only one to have a car and so he had all the driving to do. Oh well he is young.

How about some bacon and egg pie for the picnic?

Catch you all later as I am doing some embroidery this afternoon in the conservatory once the sun has moved round.

U - Not sure if I have the right one?!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Um, it’s 11pm here so I had better get to bed soon. I need to be up early tomorrow as I’ve got a dental appointment at 10am. Just a checkup, clean and X-ray I expect. Hope he doesn’t find any cavities, wish me luck. 
V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Vacation snacks for the road! 

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well, Siobhans gone into hospital, they're doing some checks to see if the babies heart beat is ok, then they might induce her, all very exciting. My son will ring me when there;s any news.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

'Xciting for you and your family Jan, hope all goes well. You'll have plenty more crochet/knitting to do, babies soon grow......


YZ or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You’ll be on pins Jan until you hear some news. Practice some deep breathing exercises. So exciting, even I’m excited.
ZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ZZZZZZZ, I'm off to bed now, I don't think I shall hear anything till tomorrow, I've had a chat (texting) Siobhan in hospital, she seems relaxed and cheerful,she said they keep coming poking her about and doing different tests,she sent me a pic of her dinner on my phone--- jacket potato and baked beans !!Nothing for her partner, so he went to the hospital shop and bought some chocolate and a packet of crisps and a can of coke poor chap.He'll go home tonight and go 
aback tomorrow bringing goodies with him.Night night all xx
A


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Babies being born is a wonderful time. Full of concern and joy. Hope you get good news in the morning Jan. Knitting needles at the ready eh. Bet you can't wait to see the little one. Best of luck to you all. xx


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Can we celebrate yet Jan ? Hope everything is going smoothly. Poor hubby, crisps and chocolate for his dinner. You would think the hubby’s would be offered a sandwich, they need to keep their strength up too.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Crochet blankets, knitted cardigans,hats all done ages ago. Good job I made big sizes . Midwives have told her it's a big boy.
Don't think hospitals feed the Dads, and because they called Siobhan early because they had a bed for her, no time for them to prepare snacks for the poor bloke.
Today the 13th July is the day our dear Joan started us off with this good game, Thanks Joan x
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Crochet blankets, knitted cardigans,hats all done ages ago. Good job I made big sizes . Midwives have told her it's a big boy.
> Don't think hospitals feed the Dads, and because they called Siobhan early because they had a bed for her, no time for them to prepare snacks for the poor bloke.
> Today the 13th July is the day our dear Joan started us off with this good game, Thanks Joan x
> D


Don't mention it Jan, glad it turned out as it did! We've laughed, we've grumbled, we've let off steam but overall we've had FUN!!! :sm11:

Hallo Ann and Bonnie if you can read this!

Waiting for news of the baby......

E


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

EEEEEEEE I’m so excited for you Jan. Babies bring so much joy and that is just what we need right now.

Poor lad not getting something substantial to eat but he was probably all excited and couldn’t eat much. I know my son and SIL were excited when the babies were born.

Keep us posted. Thank you for welcoming me onto this fabulous game - I love it.

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fun times we’ve had in the kitchen, lots more to follow, 577 pages, crikey.
Had my check up at the dentist today and luckily I didn’t need any treatment. Just a clean etc. I’ve just been naughty and had some rocky road chocolate. It was half price at the supermarket and I couldn’t resist. 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glad you got on Ok at the dentist Sue, you deserved a treat afterwards. :sm09: 

Doesn't seem like a year does it. I wonder what we all be doing in another year?


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Hot chocolate in the month of July. 

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I can drink hot chocolate any time of the year sandj, Still waiting for baby news.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> I can drink hot chocolate any time of the year sandj, Still waiting for baby news.
> J


Jan will you be having a late night or will you wait till morning?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Killing time but it's getting late so I'm going to bed, I told my son to phone even if it's early hours, I have a phone at the side of my bed.Hope the poor girl isn't having a really long labour. Nighty night xx


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Lettuce home grown 

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Marzipan Chocolate, yum. 
Jan, been thinking about you and your GD. Hope today brings some great news. xx
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

NEWS FLASH !!! Baby Theo Charles arrived by c section at 1'00am this morning weighing 8lbs.11'1/2 oz, both mum and baby fine.Can't wait to see him, won't be able to cuddle him though. The rate this evil corona is going he'll be walking before I can. L.o.l
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh congratulations to the new mum and dad!! A big baby indeed. Mum will need some looking after, a c-section takes some getting over!! 

Hope got some sleep last night!

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pop the champagne corks girls, let’s celebrate. Wonderful news Jan, it’s funny, I had an idea the birth would be a c section. That’s what happened to me and my first baby, he was a nine pounder and just didn’t want to come out. After an 18 hour labour, I was so happy for the c section. As long as mum and baby are well, it doesn’t matter at all does it ?
Best wishes to the family and great grandma Jan xxxx
Q


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Quite the best news we’ve heard for a long time. Congratulation Jan to you and your family and I hope the mum gets plenty of rest. I’ll have a celebration cup of hot chocolate today at 11am. By the way I love the name, just great! My third baby was 8lb 1oz and he loved his food back then and still does! Sending love and hugs.

R


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Really happy for you all Jan. How lovely to have a little boy in the family. Theo Charles - Welcome to the world. 


S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Saying thank you to you all for your good wishes. Now we can get back to the kitchen. Ham and egg salad with home grown new potatoes from local farm shop. Lemon drizzle cake for afters with a nice cup of tea.
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Thyme used in soup


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Unable to post on here, but Bonnie sends her love. The tech section are still working on her behalf. They don't know why she can't logon now. 

Anyone in the UK have a blood pressure monitor? Doctor has suggested I get one. Are they easy to use?

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very frustrating for Bonnie, nothing she can do but wait to see what happens. Can't give any advice on BP monitors Joan, but I'm sure one of us might be able to help. I looked on Amazon , plenty to choose from with different price ranges, some are very expensive.
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Unable to post on here, but Bonnie sends her love. The tech section are still working on her behalf. They don't know why she can't logon now.
> 
> Anyone in the UK have a blood pressure monitor? Doctor has suggested I get one. Are they easy to use?
> 
> V


We have one Joan. Yes, they are easy to use. We bought ours from a chemist shop then we knew it was a reputable one. You've got to be a bit careful sometimes, buying medical stuff online. Have you got any large chemist warehouses there or what about Boots, they would be able to advise you.
XYZ


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Your reply answers my question Sue. When I had my BP checked yesterday it was too high. I was asked if I had a monitor at home and i said no, where was the best place to get one. I was given various options including Amazon, but I forgot to ask how easy they were to use! :sm16:

Z or A


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

A week before Christmas I was quite ill last year and my husband went out to Argos and bought a BP machine. Honestly they are so easy to use and come with plenty of instructions and have a chart for the correct BP that you should be.

Hope all is going well Jan with mother and baby. Sending lots of love and hugs.

How about some blackberry and apple crumble with custard for after tea tonight? Maybe a gin and tonic later. 

Stay safe and take care. X

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Blackberry and Apple pie crumble with custard sounds perfect Emmy. I’ll have a hot chocolate with mine, may as well push the boat out. After all, we are still celebrating the birth of Theo Charles. 
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Bring blackberry and apple crumble by all means Emmy,and g& t sounds good to me.
Just been having a text chat with Siobhan, she told me Theo wouldn't stop crying last night and after feeding and winding ,and changing him she didn't know what else to do, nurses don't come to help , in my day I remember baby being taken to the nursery at night so mum could get some rest. Talk about being chucked in at the deep end.She doesn't want to breastfeed ,that's up to her but I think it's the best way even if it's only for the first month.
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Call button. I’d be pressing that and making the nurses come in to help. The poor girl has had a c section and should get more help in her situation. It’s not easy moving around after having one of those. Yes, I remember the babies being taken into the nursery at night so at least you could get reasonable rest while in hospital. It’s so hard being a first time mum, I still remember those first weeks of worrying about was I doing things right.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Darling girl just sent a text to say ,she's on ward for c section ladies,and they have a call button but she didn't want them to think she was making a fuss. She might go home later today.
My dinner tonight is chicken in stilton and celery sauce, new taters and veg. Lemon drizzle cake after with a cuppa.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't always seem to have the time for patients these days, the nurses seem overworked. I was in hosp for three weeks after a C-section and babies were taken to a nursery at night.

Blackberry and apple crumble and a nice dollop of custard sounds good! I'll bring sparkling spring water if I may.

E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Didn't let mine out of my sight in hospital. Mind you I wasn't in long. Lucky to have easy time. When I got home I remember creeping into the room and looking to make sure he was still alive. The skin around his eyes looked blueish when he was sleeping. Gave me the fright of my life. It's all a learning curve isn't it, and they are all so different.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ever such a change in the weather, it's quite chilly out,I've had to put a cardy on. 
Latest news is Siobhans home now, she'll be able to rest up and let Dad take over for a while.
Yes please Joan,sparkling water will be good,I need to drink more water. It's recommended 8 glasses a day, I think I drink about 4-5,I have 2or 3 cups of tea as well
How about you girls, do you drink enough ?
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Funny this weather, it doesn't seem to know what season it is... 

Now Siobhan is home she can at least rest while Dad takes over. Will he be a modern hands on Dad?

I'll have to count up how much water I drink - I always take a bottle of tap or sparkling water when I go out, except at the moment as I don't want use public loos!

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got to admit I feel a lot better since I've been drinking more water, and I'm lucky because I don't have to go out and use public toilets. Also now the weathers cooler my legs feel much better.-- Did I mention that good old fashioned 'Germoline' eases the itching ?

Yes Joan, Theos Dad will be a hands on, 
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Haven't tried Germolene, might as well give it a go. The itching is awful if I start scratching I'll go on till it bleeds.

Been to hosp appt this afternoon made sure I didn't need the loo. :sm11:
hubby doesn't have to go back for three weeks!

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Itcing is awful, and once you start scratching it's so lovely it's hard to stop. I've learnt to control the scratching because I'm scared if the skin breaks could cause an ulcer, try Germolene, but maybe not if the skins broken,
Good news hubby doesn't have to go to hospital for 3 weeks.
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just finished my breakfast and I’m enjoying a nice coffee. Yesterday, my neighbour and I went and got our hair cut. It was a nice afternoon out. We went to a new coffee shop that has just opened and enjoyed a slice of baked lemon cheesecake. It was delicious. We bought some sausage rolls to bring home for our hubby’s , they were pork with prawns through the middle. Never heard of them before but they were really nice and the prawns were huge. 
K


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Update on Ann (Grandmann) - I just called and talked to Ann and she is still fine. She said that their computer was hacked and they are still trying to figure out how to get it taken care of so she still is unable to get onto KP. She said to say HI and that she misses all of you and to thank you for thinking of her.
Jeanne


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Jeanne, please give her all our best wishes. Poor Ann, she must be getting very cranky at the situation. I bet she has read tons of books in the meantime though. Hope her and Art are staying healthy and safe.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

My good wishes go to Ann and Art, glad they are both Ok. Thanks for keeping in touch Jeanne. It's frustrating losing the internet when you are used to it. 

Seems like you had a good time out Sue, we haven't the confidence to go anywhere non-medical yet. Our Bp monitor should be coming today so we can have a "play" with it,


N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for letting us know Ann is ok.Jeanne, next time you speak to her give her our love, we are all behaving ,and James keeps pestering Sue .....that will make her smile


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

No Joan, I'm worried about going out, I keep wondering if I should put a mask on and go on the bus.. then I remember what my family have said which is --' You don't have to go out, thats what we're here for''. I know it's ok to have a walk round the village but it's not the same is it. Hope you manage to figure out how to use your BP monitor, let us know how you get on.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Out and about is a lot safer here in Tasmania. There hasn’t been any COVID cases here for weeks, unlike Victoria who are having a really rough time. I’m surprised their Premier is still in power after the fiascos he has caused. 
P


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Put the washing out for a change and now having a cup of tea and some Mincemeat cake, which I made yesterday.

Hope you manage to see the new arrival soon Jan but please stay safe. I don’t think I would want to get on a bus around here as Leicester is still having problems.

My son and his two friends have finally picked a flat in London and they are just waiting for the Landlord to get back to them. The place needs a good clean and possibly some fresh paint on it, which you would expect for the price. I nearly passed out when they told me how much it is going to cost. It’s a good job that there are three of them to share the cost! They are hoping to move by mid August and I will miss him like mad.

Well, catch up with you all later as I am off to do a watercolour painting of some foxgloves which I drew out last night.

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pleased to hear that you are able to go out in safety Sue, it's horrible to feel so isolated and scared to go shopping , or in Joans case visits to the hospital.My dd/in law went to Sainsburys and picked up a few necessities for me and delivered to me,she told me there's still queues and only one person in at a time.
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Perhaps we can soon catch up with you in Tasmania Sue? It just seems to go on and on here! The last time we went out anywhere non-medical was 6th March to collect our new car, since then we have travelled just 90 miles. The bonus is we are still here! :sm11: 

I think I shall go out to do a bit of weeding this afternoon and have a look at the hibiscus buds that have opened this morning!

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite right Joan , it seems to be going well, then suddenly another surge upwards. I wish Boris had asked people to wear masks a few weeks ago, seems to me like he's locked the gate after the horse has bolted. 
Looking forward to seeing your painting of Foxgloves Emmy. I have my canvas and paints ready but waiting for inspirations.
Joan if you fancy watching Downton Abbey, it's on again this Sunday ITV 8.00pm, I know you said you couldn't get into it, first time round ,but I think you would like it, don't know about Dave though (smile )
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

So right you are Jan, wearing masks was started too late in my opinion. It might have stopped a lot of trouble now.

Dave wouldn't like Downton, although we did watch South Pacific on DVD last night. Tonight he's watching another repeat of Midsomer Murders!!! Not my style at all! We are recording The Supervet to watch another day. I like that especially the surgery.

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Think I was right about Daves opinion of Downton .. (smile ) I enjoy Midsomer , but it's a wonder theres any body alive there, so many murders. Have you mastered the BP monitor ? 
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U made me laugh Jan, sounds like Corrie too. So many murders and dramas for one small street. I do like watching it though, I know I’m sad, haha. Vera is back on tv here, a new series which is good after watching so many repeats.
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Vera is a good actress, takes the part really well, stands no messing does she. I've been watching a film on Netflix, S S - G B , about if Germany won the war.Not my usual choice but was curious !!! I've a few more episodes to go so it'll be interesting to see what happens.My son is taking me to see Theo today just to look at him from a distance in Siobhans arms.According to the news, the virus is still serious in Leicester City, and lockdown in many outlying towns,sickening isn't it, fortunately my area and Siobhans are not affected .
W


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Wonderful news Jan that you are going along to see Theo, Siobhan and your son, even from a distance. Yes, it’s sad about Leicester and the lockdown isn’t it? My son has lots of friends scattered about Leicester and some are ok, others not so. 

I love watching Vera as I used to live in the North East and my aunt and uncle lived in the centre of Newcastle. My husband always asks where the location is and 8/10 I have a good idea. 

Back to the painting this afternoon after doing the food shop this morning. Not many people wearing masks this morning but plenty wearing gloves. 

Have a lovely day and hope to catch up soon. Take care everyone and stay safe.

XYZ


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You’ll be so excited to see baby Theo and his mum Jan. You’ll be able to blow kisses though it’s not the same as having cuddles is it. Hope you have a great visit. 
Z


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

A change in plan I think, not heard anything from my son, I'm not too disappointed because I have lovely photos on my phone.Thinking about the pandemic being quite close,maybe it's for the best,can't take any chances with Theo.
I think the heatwave has returned, scorching hot outside
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Beware you don’t get too much sun Jan. I know that you’re always careful. Hope you have heard from your son, maybe just a mix up with times. Seeing little Theo in the flesh will be worth waiting for. 
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Call from my son to say Siobhan a bit tearful ,baby played up in the night, ( been there haven't we)---so we cancelled the short visit till another time, early days yet, it's not like Siobhan to let things get her down.
I've got some lovely little new taters to have with salad, ham and hard boiled egg for tonight's dinner,strawberries and ice cream for after. You can join me if you like (wish)

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't we all wish we could get together!!! We'd eat and drink ourselves silly and have a good laugh while we were at it. :sm11: :sm09:

Hope Siobhan soon settles down with baby Theo, early days yet as you say. 

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Evening news,Boris Johnson is hoping all this will be over come November/December......it's a lovely thought Boris, but I don't think so.If everyone obeyed government rules there could be a chance,but these rules must be world wide.
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Feel for Siobhan, the first six weeks of a new baby can be quite stressful, especially for first time mums. Plus, remember the so called baby blues which kicks in a few days after the birth for lots of mums. 
Oh yes, I’ll be coming to your place soon Jan, I could do with a bit of sunshine and fine food.
G


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Gloomy here today! I don’t know, I manage to keep bright and chirpy for weeks and today I got up and felt like having a good cry, which I did. My husband is into cars so he has gone off to one of his car friends to sort out an engine (yawn). My youngest son moves to London 2 weeks today and I will miss him like mad but I have been lucky to have him here since 12th March. So i just need to give myself a good kick in the pants and carry on.

I hope you get to see the new baby soon Jan. I do feel for Siobhan as it is daunting with a new baby. I was only 22 when I had my first and I have no brothers or sisters so it was like being left with an alien at times! 

Ok, lets get back to the food and I’ll bring along some chocolate chip cookies and lovely hot chocolate! I'm going to make some and have a good old sugar rush!!!!!

Stay safe and sane (says me who feels like going nuts right now!) Catch up later.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hope you feel better after a good cry Sandra---- hey I checked my buddy list and I'd made a note of your name!
You're bound to miss you boy, but he's not on his own so he'll be fine.
Hot chocolate sounds good , I'll get the lemon drizzle cake I made yesterday to have with it.
Very strange day today, looked out the window at trees blowing, but when I went for a little stroll it was lovely, didn't need a cardi.
I'm thinking of doing a home covid test , you can send for a free kit...
did you know that Sandra.
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I hope you are feeling better too Sandra. It’s good therapy to have a cry now and again but then you’ve got to look at all the positives too. Once your son is settled in London and this virus has gone you’ll be able to have catch up visits with him. You know, I’ve never shopped in London, always fancied having a look in Harrods. I must have put my parents through hell when I emigrated to Australia, 43 years ago. Didn’t think about it too much at the time as I was so excited to be moving to another country. 
J


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Jan and ohsusana, thank you for your kind words. I did feel better once I got on with other stuff. I know I will see and hear from him often as he has lived away from home before but I felt so down yesterday. 
Wow ohsusana Tasmania! I didn’t realise KP reached those parts. I moved from the North East back in 1988 to the Midlands and my mam (I have no brothers or sisters) who devastated. Looking back I can well understand just where she was coming from. I DIDN’T want to move but it was down to the husband’s job at the time. I will miss my son but He will be ok.

I’m going to try and do a bit more painting today and I have an embroidery piece to finish as it is a present for my friend’s birthday in August.

Also I think I will make some crumpets for lunch if I can find where I put the yeast!

Have the best day that you can and catch up later. 

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

KP goes all around the world, it’s amazing how we can all keep in touch isn't it ? Sounds like you’ve got a busy day planned Sandra, yummy crumpets too. I’ve never made my own, only had the shop bought ones but I bet yours are much nicer. Jan gave me a good tip recently, she puts those cheese triangles on hers and I tried them and love them like that. Probably more calories but who cares at the moment ? Enjoy your day Sandra, looking forward to seeing your painting. x
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kitchen duties calling,since Mrs Bridges and the young kitchen helps can no longer come to work it's left to us.at least we have James to deal with outside jobs, tend the veggie plot and take the Roller to collect groceries.I put lobster and venison on the list for tomorrows evening meal, we need something for pudding and wine.We'll need help with the cooking so how about asking Mrs Bridges to come if James fetches her in the Roller ,wearing masks and protective clothing of course. Let's have a vote 
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lonely here, where is everyone?
M


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Making a cuppa - does anyone want a one? I still haven’t seen this James, is he elusive? 

I should have realised that KP does go around the world - just having a senior moment and it has nothing to do with the two G&T’s that I had last night. We watched an old recording of Taggart and I thoroughly enjoyed it.

Painting finished as far as I am going with it - bit disappointed but I will post it on KP and I’ll send you a link later.

O


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh and I have managed to plant some lobelia that I got the other day.

P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Lonely here, where is everyone?
> M


My what a rough night last night, went to bed at 10pm and didn't get to sleep till after 2.30! Worrying about anything and everything. Not feeling my best today.

Yes bring in Mrs Bridges and tell James to behave.

N


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Not a good sleeper myself, so I can understand what you mean Joanmary1. Some nights I am still awake at that time and it drives me mad.

Here is my foxgloves painting, I hope you like it. https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-671640-1.html

I still haven't seen James yet?! Is there a special place to find him? Have a lovely evening and send Mrs Bridges along to do our tea please.

O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Oats and Honey Granola Bar 

That is a really nice painting Emmy Cat. Looks like watercolor. Great job! 

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Painting is beautiful Sandra,very professional, do you sell your paintings ? You asked about James, he's quite a charmer, and very cheeky.He's usually to be found in the potting shed.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite beautiful Sandra, you have lots of talent with your art. Well, where do we start with James, he’s very much a scallywag and as Jan mentioned, he’s often found in the potting shed, going through our drawers, haha. 
R


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Rich from selling paintings? Er no. I haven’t sold any of my paintings as I usually end up giving some to family and friends for birthdays or christmas (sorry the C word). I do have some framed ones on the walls and need to get some more framed once the virus (if ever!) has passed us by. I am going to do some teasels this afternoon and they are one of my favourite subjects.
Thank you for looking and the kind words.

I might sneak down to the potting shed and see if I can catch a glimpse of James. He can rake through my drawers any day - Oh the excitement !!!! LOL!!!!!

Chicken and chips for tea tonight and maybe chicken and leek pie for tea tomorrow, depending on how much is left of the chicken after the vultures have been near it.

Catch you all later. Stay safe and sane. Oh and more people at the supermarket this morning wearing masks.

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Show us your teasles painting whwn it's done please Sandra,You are giveing me inspirations,I have to be in the mood to paint, so for now will keep up with my crochet.
Now be careful if you happen to see James, he'll want to boast to you about his big taters, and rhubarb, even ask you to make him a cake.He also has a soft spot for Sue......(smile ) this is all in fun.
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

True Jan, we’ve had our moments in the potting shed with James haven’t we ? Don’t know about the “ soft spot “ though, its always been pretty firm to me. :sm12: :sm12: 
I have to ask, what are teasels Sandra ? 
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U made me blush Sue, :sm12: talking about James and his soft spot, he showed me his muscles once and let me feel them, very firm indeed. Must be all those sacks of taters he has to lift.
I've been in the garden tidying up the flower beds, more weeds than flowers.
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very fit indeed, his King Edwards are tasty too.
Good luck in your garden Jan, I hate weeding. You should tempt James with some of your home baked goodies, he might offer to help out, nod nod, wink wink. 
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Watercolor painting is gorgeous Sandra! Do you ever do portraits? Maybe you could do James!
X, Y, Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yeah !! Ann is back, great to see you again. We’ve missed you. 
ZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ann! it's great to have you back, we've been marking Sandras card about James if she does do a painting of him I would like to see him in his budgie smugglers
Must do more weeding while it's still cool,I won't need James, he'll distract me ha ha.
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Blimey Jan, you’ll never get anything done if you get a painting of James in his budgie smugglers. Best ask Sandra to make sure James has got his sensible overalls and Wellies on for the painting. You naughty girl. 
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Can't manage too much excitement Sue, so wellies and overalls might be the best gear for James to wear.

It's nice and cool today, sunny but a good breeze, just right for pottering in the garden.Don't have to cook today, having left overs from last night.My grown up g/kids and Lilly, great grandie, have all gone camping in Devon, theyr'e having beautiful weather --- just as well for camping, ---, the site theyr'e on has opened for a maximum of 10 tents, camper vans or caravan--- all well spaced, you need to have your own toilet and shower facilities, which they have, so alls good.
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Delightful Devon and all those Devonshire cream teas. Lucky things, hope they have a great holiday. 
E


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

EEEEEEE where does the time go? I have just spent this morning baking a banana loaf for one of my neighbours, some white chocolate chip cookies for the household and a chicken, leek and sweet corn pie for the tea! Then I decided to do a bit of weeding in the garden and the day is running away with itself!

No I don’t do portraits but a picture of this elusive James could be a one to aim for. Maybe a gardening themed picture with James in muddy overalls and filthy wellies - oh no my glasses have steamed up - naughty me!!!!! Where is Mrs Bridges to slap my legs?

F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Fresh fruit on the table 

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Garden Painting with James sitting in the middle holding a basket full of fresh fruit or veg. with his muddy overalls and filthy wellies, I can see it now. 
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ha ha, yes, I can see it too Ann. Maybe we can be the garden nymphs, peeping through the bushes. Come on now Sandra, get your paints out. 
I


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

I wish I had your imagination. OK, maybe some mucky plant pots and a greenhouse with James holding his King Edwards. Yes, I can see it now. I'll have a go later today. Night ???? night. X

J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jiggling with his Jingle Balls! :sm16: :sm06: 
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

King sized cucumbers too, don’t forget them. 
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Little or Crooked Ones will be thrown out, we only want the Best!
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Marrows alongside his melons, this will be a painting for the art world.

Now pull yourselves together girls, Mrs. Bridges will be here soon, and there's work to be done
I think Sues going up the top field on the tractor to scatter seeds with James, the rest of us have to make dinner, I'll be glad when we can employ some kitchen help. 
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Not sure where the packets of seeds have gone Jan. James has been rummaging for ages in my drawers and has come out with nothing. I’ll come and help you girls in the kitchen, just have to fix my hair and lipstick first. Been a bit hot in the garden shed. 
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh I forgot to say, he keeps his seeds in his jeans pocket.They have to be kept at a certain temperature.
Pork pie topped with stilton cheese from my local deli counter, I'm having some of it for lunch with a big mug of Americano coffee, anyone care to join me ?----- Not heard from Joan, hope she and hubby are ok. I know she won't eat pork pie, but I can make her a salmon and cucumber sarnie.
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pork hasn't been on my menu for awhile since I had my last molar taken out. If you don't mind I will have the salmon. I'm thankful that I still can eat fish as long it isn't fried. 
I will bring a carrot cake with cream cheese frosting. 
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Queuing up for pork pie topped with Stilton cheese. Sounds delicious, hope the Americano coffee isn’t too strong, my heart is already racing at the thought of getting my hands on James’s seeds. 
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Remember Sue don't get too close, James seeds are for growing. I was told his seeds can grow some very hardy offspring. 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Shocked at the thought Ann. I think I’ll stick to planting spuds and rhubarb and he can hang on to his seeds. 
T


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Trembling at the thought of James’s seeds!!!!! I too will stick to spuds and rhubarb thanks.

No luck with the painting of James - have you any clues as to who he looks like? Maybe Leonardo di Caprio type? 

Scampi and chips for tea tonight as I’m running out of ideas for what to make for tea. My son moves to London on August 1st and then I think I will be cooking less and less. Husband says he wants to loss more weight even though he is quite slim now! 

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U have to imagine Sean Connery as he is now Sandra....and that's all I'm saying.swooning.

I love scampi and chips, I concocted mince beef,veg,pinch each of 5 spice & 7 spice, small tin chopped tomatoes,beef stock cube, in the Aga all afternoon, had it for dinner poured over pasta shells, and a serving has gone in the freezer.Love making what I call "2 dayers" nice and easy too.
V


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Very welcome Jan, come and have some scampi and chips with Cherry scones (I’ve just made some) To follow.

Oh Sean Connery is gorgeous as he is now! Our James is like him is he? Well I will have to get my brushes out and give it a 
Go.

I love mince and onions as well Jan, especially Cottage pie with cheese on the top. Yummy. Have a lovely evening.

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well I was glad of my nice mince and onion dinner tonight, it's been quite cold here for July weather, I had to put a cardi on when I went for my daily stroll.-- Tomorrow we all have to wear masks in public places, my D.I.L made me a nice one with cats on the outer material, so I'm all set if I do have to go out-- not that I will because my family do my shopping for me. I would love one of your cherry scones Sandra, but will have to make do with a shop bought apple and fresh cream turnover , compliments from d i l from Sainsburys in this mornings shopping.
XY or Z or A .


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A very foggy morning here today, can’t even see across the river. We’ve got the fire blazing up the flue so we’re nice and snug inside. I haven’t tried cherry scones, they sound good, I might have to give them a try. I usually make date ones, hubby’s favourite. 
Looking forward to seeing the hot painting Sandra. Don’t forget to include us garden nymphs, hiding in the bushes, haha.
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bad Habit snacking before bed, you guys are making me hungry. I took out some shaved smoked turkey and potato shoestrings. If I don't eat something I will have a hard time sleeping. 
Does that ever happen to you. Art, my hubby gets heartburn if he eats before bed time. So, he needs to be careful. Not Me, I could eat a whole pizza and still sleep. 
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Can’t sleep on an empty stomach Ann. If on occasion we have an early evening meal, I have to have a bowl of cereal before bed. Mum used to warn, never have cheese at bedtime as it will give you nightmares and I’ve found it to be true. Hubby used to suffer heartburn but he now takes Nexium and he’s usually ok.
I wonder where Joan is, I haven’t seen her for a few days. Hope all is ok. 
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dear Joan, I emaled her a couple of days ago, no reply yet, I hope she and Dave are ok, when I hear from her I'll let you know of course.--- Fog over the river Sue, there's you huddled near a lovely blazing fire and us in UK sweating.Mind you it's cooler today and quite dull, had rain last night.
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Evening watching tv. Began watching a new series, Mother, Father, Son, starring Richard Gere. Then on to another series, Martello? Both quite good. Earlier I watched a new Coronation Street series, showing some of the momentous things that have happened over the many years. Watching it, it’s amazing the street is still standing, haha. There were even shots of Ena Sharples and Minnie Caldwell. Brought back a few memories.
Hope Joan is ok and we hear from her soon.
F


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

For months now I have been watching Classic Coronation Street on an afternoon. It’s really great and I think it is up to April 1996. Bet Gilroy (Lynch) has left the pub and now Jack and Vera Duckworth are the landlords. I love it and I was thinking about buying the old DVD’s to keep. My mam watched it right from the very first one. Sadly she died back in 2009. I just cannot get interested in the modern day version as I cannot warm to the characters the same way as back in the olden days.

I had a lovely long chat with a life time friend this lunchtime and it has perked me up no end. 

Vegetable Lasagne for tea tonight with homemade rice pudding - you are all welcome to pop by for some.

I still haven’t got that painting of James started but I am doing some teasels at the moment. Maybe I could give him a teasel instead of a fig leaf - ouch!!!!!!

Have a lovely rest of Friday and catch up soon. Stay safe and sane. Masks all being worn this morning in the supermarket.

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got an email from Joan today (Friday ) , She's not feeling her best and she's injured her back, --- I'm pleased she was able to reply to my email, so now we know she's ok
No Sandra I can't enjoy Corrie any more, I've weaned myself off it , also Emmerdale which I used to like, as for Eastenders I gave up on that months ago.
Your veggie lasagne sounds lovely and I love homemade rice pudding, we used to fight over the 'brown' skin on the top when we were kids--- my 2 sisters and I.
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Have to look up a good Vegetable Lasagna, tonight we are having stuffing and gravy with sauerkraut as a side dish. 

Sorry to hear about Joan, back problems can be painful. Does anyone know how Joan's blood test turned out that she recently took? 
I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Italian Style Lasagna But I would prefer the vegetarian lasagna that grandmann is making. 

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just had breakfast which was a fresh pear chopped up with Greek yoghurt, ginger, chopped date and a sprinkle of muesli and cinnamon. Then I was naughty and had a crumpet. 
Poor Joan, I wondered where she was, I must send her a message.
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kind of hard peaches I bought, I love peaches when they are juicy but these aren't. I might have do what you did with your pear grind up the peaches and put them with my Greek Yogurt. 
I will put this my oatmeal in the morning along with cinnamon, grind walnuts. I might try the ginger. Susan I learned so many different ways of preparing my food. The other day I try a new one I cooked my spinach with crushed pineapple. That turned out really good. 
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Love peaches when they are juicy. Maybe leave them in the fridge to ripen a bit Ann. Spinach and crushed pineapple sounds very interesting, did you cook it together?
We’re having vegetarian pizzas for dinner tonight. Spinach and dried tomato, really nice.
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My goodness, you are being healthy girls eating all these veggie meals, if Joan sees what your'e making she'll be right over to join you....I hope the poor dear feels up to reading what we've been getting up to, especially the painting ideas for James in a picture :sm02: :sm02: .
Burger, chips and salad for my evening meal tonight, ice cream and fresh strawbs for after.
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice evening meal for you Jan, those fresh strawberries and ice cream sound scrumptious. Yes, we need Joan to be fully recovered for when we are posing as garden nymphs in the garden with James. I’m going to look for some fig leaves for us all, we don’t want James seeing too much of us do we ? Hope Sandra has got her paints ready.
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh dear Sue, if it's cold we'll need more than fig leaves to cover our modesty, so, I'll crochet us all a bi-kini in nude colour yarn, and we can put on our sun bonnets, that'll make a splendid picture.
Now what are you cooking today, anything exciting girls ?
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Posing will be out of the question for me, I can't stand up straight at the moment. Would you believe it I keep dropping things on the floor, yesterday I even dropped the grabber that I use to pick things up with!

On the food front, no cooking tonight, we shall be having smoked mackerel and salad.

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite understand what you must be going through Joan, but it's good to have you back in the kitchen,I think we'll cancel the painting, and wait for Sandra to paint something worth looking at. :sm02: 
Just had a heavy down pour of rain, and it's not very warm either,I was going for a short stroll but have changed my mind.-- Enjoy your mackeral and salad, will you have some nice crusty bread n butter with it.?
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Quite understand what you must be going through Joan, but it's good to have you back in the kitchen,I think we'll cancel the painting, and wait for Sandra to paint something worth looking at. :sm02:
> Just had a heavy down pour of rain, and it's not very warm either,I was going for a short stroll but have changed my mind.-- Enjoy your mackeral and salad, will you have some nice crusty bread n butter with it.?
> R


Right royal salad we have, Little gem lettuce, cherry tomatoes, cucumber, chicory, radishes, sliced onion, beetroot, watercress and grapes. With coleslaw, apple celery and nut salad and potato salad. No crusty bread though wouldn't have room for that!

We had a short shower of rain this morning, it's overcast and muggy now.

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Right royal salad we have, Little gem lettuce, cherry tomatoes, cucumber, chicory, radishes, sliced onion, beetroot, watercress and grapes. With coleslaw, apple celery and nut salad and potato salad. No crusty bread though wouldn't have room for that!
> 
> We had a short shower of rain this morning, it's overcast and muggy now.
> 
> S


Shower has now turned to constant rain. lovely for the garden.

P.s forgot the stuffed olives in the salad :sm19:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Together again, It's good hearing from you Joan! Joan does the doctor know why you are having the dropsy? At least we all have been eating healthy! I tried the ginger with my oatmeal and chopped peaches this morning that was mixed with Greek yogurt. It turned out Yummy! From now on besides the cinnamon I will be adding the ginger. 
U


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Unable to capture the magnificence of James - I’m not a portrait painter so you may all have to make do with some teasels that I started the other day. I have been doing some embroidery which is a birthday present for a friend. Isn’t it typical? This piece is being a pain in the bum and I want it to be special - oh well I will get there eventually!!!

I went out with my son for a bit of light lunch and managed to get into a garden centre. Masks everywhere and I bought some new pots for the house plants. The food was ok and they had it well sorted with the seating arrangement and social distancing etc. He heads off to London next saturday and I am going to miss him like mad. He is so full of joy and fun. 

For tea tonight I have prepared a quiche Lorraine from the Be-Ro book. We will have it with some boiled new potatoes, sweet corn and I am going to make some courgette patties. Followed by some brownies which I also made earlier. The talk of peaches has made my mouth water though. Mmmmm how about a peach upside down cake with custard? Mmmmmm must get that made in the week.

Have a lovely evening all and a safe weekend. 

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very good idea of the peach upside down cake with custard, you have my mouth watering. 
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

We are all back in the kitchen, that's great. I'm going to make a pineapple upside down cake tomorrow.I cook it the microwave, it's always a winner.
A


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

About time you heard from me. I've been busy crocheting 3 blankets for the 9,7 and 5 year old grandchildren for their beds, plus the garden is producing loads. Been baking hard too for the family coming down on 10th August. Can't wait for lots of hugs. Hope you are doing better Joan. You did make me laugh when you dropped the grabber. Who grabbed your grabber for you? I don't know we seem not to be up to much lately. We had a nice chilli today. with home made crusty rolls. Hope everyone else is keeping well too.



B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Been wondering where you had got to Jeannie,-- you have been busy making blankets for the grands, at leasr we have plenty of time to get on with these things being cooped up all this time. You say your family are coming in August, where do they live ?
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Celebrating everyone being together again in the kitchen :sm24: All these yummy food dishes and all that I could come up with was frozen pizza, I’m now doing the walk of shame :sm12: :sm09: Jan, can I have your recipe for the microwave upside down pineapple cake please ?
Good to see you back Joan and Jeannne.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Microwave pineapple upsidedown cake/puding



5oz (140g) Unsalted butter or baking spread
1oz (28g) Soft light brown sugar
4 Pineapple rings
4 Glacé cherries, halved
4oz (110g) Caster sugar
2 Large eggs
6oz (170g) Self raising flour
4 tbsp (60ml) Milk

Method

* Mircowave settings based on 750 watt oven

1. Weigh out 1oz (28g) of the butter and in a small dish melt the butter in the microwave on HIGH for 30 seconds.
2. Stir in the light brown sugar until it has all melted.
3. Pour into the bottom of the silicone dish (there's no need to line or grease it).
4. Lay the pineapple slices on top and arrange the cherries halves around and it them.
5. In a separate bowl cream the remaining butter and caster sugar together.
6. Beat in the eggs with a little of the flour if necessary.
7. Fold in the flour along with the milk until all the mixture is combined.
8. Spread over the pineapple rings.
9. Put the silicone dish on a microwavable plate.
10. Cook on HIGH for 7 minutes. It should have risen and be springy to the touch.
11. Leave to stand for 5 minutes before turning out onto plate for serving.
If you don't have a silicone dish-- a glass or any micro dish will do, the mix looks runny but it's as it should be.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

---Drain some of the pineapple juice into the mix if it looks a bit dry
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> ---Drain some of the pineapple juice into the mix if it looks a bit dry
> E


Easy when you know how, sounds good Jan. Not good for Dave though. Hope you can make it Sue. Kitchen is filling up, all we need now is Bonnie to join us again!!

Sun is shining today but there is cool breeze.

Ann I think you muddled me with someone else, it's Hyponatraemia I have not dropsy. I have to have a full blood test in a month or so.

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'Full House' in the kitchen, it's good we are all here except poor Bonnie, but she's with us in thoughts.
Cloudy, windy and looks like more rain here, It suits me just fine, cool temperature is good for my itchy legs :sm02: :sm24: 

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Going to try these

400 g

(14oz) self-raising flour, plus extra to dust
175 ml

(6 fl oz) double cream
175 ml

(6 fl oz) lemonade
Directions

Preheat oven to 220°C (200°C fan) mark 7. In a large bowl mix all ingredients to make a dough. Knead briefly, then tip onto a floured surface and use your hands to press to a 2cm (3/4in) thickness.

Line a baking tray with parchment. Stamp out rounds and place on tray. Bake for 12-15min until golden. Cool on a wire rack.
Rujam posted them on chitchat-- Lemonade scones.

H


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Hey Jan! Thank you for the microwave recipe for the pineapple upside down cake. Years ago we got a microwave when they first came out and I just couldn’t get my cakes to come out right. So I abandoned the idea and went back to using my cooker but this recipe looks good and I will certainly try it. Also the recipe by Rujam looks very interesting with Lemonade. 

What are you all having for tea tonight? Well, my husband has decided to do a roast chicken dinner and he is busy in the kitchen as we speak and I am sooooooo hungry. Catch up with you all later.

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I shouldn't bother with the lemonade biscuits Sandra, my daughter-in- law said theyr'e awful. I hope you get on alright with the pineapple cake, you can't go wrong and it's yummy.
I'm eating with my family in Kibworth tonight, I get collected and brought home when I'm ready-- aren't I lucky .
I'll be home in time for 'Downton', I've watched it a few times but still love it.
J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Jelly Beans to decorate the cupcakes 

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kind of you to post the pineapple upside down recipe Jan. I will definitely give it a try, just need to get some glacé cherries.
Hope you enjoyed your evening with the family too. 
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Easy when you know how, sounds good Jan. Not good for Dave though. Hope you can make it Sue. Kitchen is filling up, all we need now is Bonnie to join us again!!
> 
> Sun is shining today but there is cool breeze.
> 
> ...


Leave it to me to get things goofed up, I'm so sorry to hear that you have Hyponatraemia. I can see now why it's so important that you have those blood tests.

This afternoon we went to a Wedding. My hubby & I only went to the ceremony. The couple have been dating the last couple years. Both of them are both givers to the Lions Club and do plenty of charity work. They both are in their early 70's and they both make a wonderful couple. My hubby was going to stay for the reception but decide to come home with me. When I'm in public I wear a mask. I just didn't feel right removing my mask to drink and eat.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Must have been lovely, going to see the couple get married Ann. Good on them at tying the knot, hope they will have a very happy life together.
We aren’t required to wear masks yet in Tasmania, we’re so fortunate and I’m hoping it lasts.
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

No need for glace cherries on the pineapple cake unless you really like them Sue, I like them but don't always add them.
Lovely rain again today, it makes me feel so much better, I could run out and dance in it, but I don't want to frighten the hosses :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: --- one thing it wouldn't spoil my hair,-- I'm hoping my hairdresser will be able to open next week.
O


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh were is the lovely summer weather? Thank you for the heads up Jan about the Lemonade scones - they didn't really grab me anyway. I am going to make some Roast red pepper and cauliflower soup for tea tonight with some part baked bread rolls. Yogurt jellies with raspberries to follow.

I finished my teasel painting and it is posted on:- https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-672497-1.html Hope you like it.

Yesterday I also managed to finish the embroidery for my friends birthday - I wouldn't do another one!!! I'll post a photo of that at a later date. I just need to get it framed ready for her birthday in August.

Have a lovely afternoon and catch up later.

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Perfect painting Sandra, you made a really good job of those teasles.
Yes, where has our summer sunshine gone, the wind is so strong.--- but, like I said previously it suits me, I prefer cold to being hot.
Chicken and leek pie for my dinner tonight with a jacket spud sprinkled with grated cheese few peas and baby carrots, apple crumble to follow.
Q


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Quite a lovely tea there Jan. I love chicken and leek pie with a jacket spud.

Thank you for the lovely comment about my painting - I am going to do some lavender next for a little card for my friends birthday - to go with the embroidery.

R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Running to the grocery store 

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Stopping off at the liquor store,we need some brandy for medicinal purposes.
T


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Treble brandy and babychams please! Oh and lets have some salt and vinegar crisps as well. 

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U betcha Sandra, a little of what you fancy does you good.I'm partial to a G n T myself, but I like brandy for a change.
I was thinking about asking James to take me to Harbro in the Roller, but won't be possible because of keeping a distance. Never mind,maybe one day when all this horrid virus has been killed once and for all, we can have a meet.
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very Good Idea, I might even fly to the UK to meet all of you. Right now flying is the worst I think anyone can do breathing everyone's germs. Some day this will be all over with and one can do what they enjoy doing the most. 

Sandra how many years have you been painting? Your art work is amazing!

W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Well a get together would be a lovely idea! Perhaps we could beam ourselves where we want to be like they do in Star Trek! We could have some party !! :sm11: :sm09: 

I've been to have my hearing and hearing aids checked this afternoon. Apparently I've lost 10 decibels I think since the last check. 

XYZ or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra care needed with our health. I got a called this afternoon I need to have my blood checked for my diabetes tomorrow morning. It seems with me eating and cooking at home my numbers should be good. I have more control on what I prepare and put into my food than eating out. Even though my hubby says I'm a good cook, I miss eating out. 
Y, Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Amazing painting Sandra, I had wondered what teasels were. Your work really is so good, I’m looking forward to seeing your lavender, I love lavender.
So many tasty dishes being prepared in the kitchen,I especially love chicken and leek pie. Yes, wouldn’t it be great if we could be like Star Trekkers as Joan suggested, or even have a Dr.Who Tardis. What fun we would all have. Hope your blood tests go ok Ann, as you say, you are probably eating healthier while preparing it yourself at home.
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Beaming ourselves up to wherever we want to go would be wonderful.We could all pack a hamper with goodies and have a party on Mars if we wanted to. We'd need masks though, can't risk taking corona to outer space----think we better scrap that idea.
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Chasing rainbows - it was a nice idea while it lasted.


Is Leicester still under lockdown Jan? We had to wear masks for about two hours yesterday while having our ears checked, I thought I was going to suffocate. Horrible things but needs must. 


Sun is shining here today but windy to keep it cool.


D


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Very Good Idea, I might even fly to the UK to meet all of you. Right now flying is the worst I think anyone can do breathing everyone's germs. Some day this will be all over with and one can do what they enjoy doing the most.
> 
> Sandra how many years have you been painting? Your art work is amazing!
> 
> W


Did Art at school - I loved art but there was never any chance of going to art college or university for me. My parents bought me some oil paints when I was about 13 years old. Dad was good at drawing and painting and that helped me a lot. Then I didn't paint until around the 1990's when my youngest son was about 3 years old and off to nursery. I saw an advert for watercolour painting classes at our local village Hall. I went along there one morning per week for about 5 years until I went back to work. Another gap of several years and I picked the paints up again. On retirement I joined a painting group (not classes) and we all do our own thing. I am thinking about going back to the original classes which the teacher still does at the age of 80. I'm still learning new things and love to experiment. Thank you for the lovely compliments.

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Everyone wearing masks now,and yes Joan Leicester is still in lockdown,I'm classed as living in Leicestershire, same as Sandra, we're on the outskirts.
I had a reminder letter for hearing aids a d hearing tests, but I'm putting it off for the time being.
Very windy here, and quite chilly.
F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Funny weather here today! Rain storm this afternoon.

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Goodness Sake, oh no! I told my doctor I will see him if my A1C was over the limit, well it was by one point. I see him on Thursday. I know two excuses probably it went up. Lack of exercise, in the past I was using the pool two & three times a week. Since the numbers are going up by us, my hubby and I decided not to use the pool until we have a dropped. 
Second excuse I'm on a soft food diet from the dentist, it is hard to avoid the carbs and comfort foods. 

Sandra, I really enjoyed Art class in my Freshman year of high school, I never took classes after that, I couldn't fit in my schedule. I did try out different medians acrylics, oils, and watercolors. Every time I use watercolors my pictures turned out muddy looking. I really liked using acrylic paints. My hubby really wanted me to take classes after I retired because the paintings I saved he always said I had some talent. My hobby was knitting and I didn't want to start something new. In my eyes that would be more of a mess, I have a room full of yarn and patterns. My first cousin who was a year older than myself enjoyed doing dinosaurs and monsters. We had the Best haunted houses in the area created by Dale. He even did a few movies, one them was the Howling. Cost of Living in Hollywood was high even though he made excellent money doing the art work for the movies he soon moved back home to WI.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Goodness me. 
Went shopping and a haircut last Friday. What a rotten time I had wearing the mask. Thought I was going to suffocate. Every time I took the blooming thing off I flipped my hearing aids off. Drove me mad. Still at least we have come home safe and sound and my hairdresser is an amazing cutter. Feel a lot better with my hair smart.


H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Having our haircut I think makes all of us feel a lot better. I hope your hairdresser was good as mine. When I had my hair done Kim picked a day when only the two of us was in the shop. We both wore a mask. Felt very comfortable when I was there. 
I try not to do too much on one day, I know how the mask can get unbearable, uncomfortable and hot. Those hearing aids is another thing to worry about you didn't want loosing one. 
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I feel so fortunate, not having to wear a mask. I would probably feel quite claustrophobic but I know that they are so important in lots of areas. Victorians are all having to wear them due to the sharp rise in new Covid cases, it’s a real mess there. Our premier in Tasmania is opening a travel bubble to to Western Australia, South Australia and Northern Territory and everyone else has to stay out.
Hubby took this photo of the sunrise this morning while I was still snug in bed. He said the whole house was bathed in red. :sm06:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jab you one to see the beautiful view instead he left you sleep peacefully. By him taking a picture you were able to see it plus your friends in the kitchen could see it also, say thanks to him. Susan you have a keeper what a considerate man you have! 

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kisses for hubby, yes, he is a wonderful man. He always gets up to greet the dawn whereas this time of the year, I like to stay in bed until he’s got the wood heater going. He’s playing golf today, it’s Veterans comp on Wednesdays. I had some sad news earlier, our old pet steer Billy passed away in the night. My daughters were taking care of him in Qld, he was around 20 so a good age. They have got an excavator organised to dig a hole for him this afternoon. He died right next to where we have our old cow Blossom buried. She was into her twenties when she passed away, 15 years ago. 
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lovely picture of the sunrise Sue, say thanks from me, I love sunrise and sunset photos. Hope hubby enjoys his golf.
Sad to hear Billy passed away, I guess twenty was probably a good age?

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My thanks to hubby for that beautiful sunrise,sad news about Billy, he had a good life and is at rest with Blossom. I can't wait for my hairdresser to let me know when her salon can open, I've never had my hair looking so awful.I need a soft perm so not looking forward to that long process wearing a mask, but needs must.
Another blustery day today, no sign of sunshine either.
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Never gets easy, losing a pet and Billy was our pet. We got him when he was 3-6 months old as a friend for Blossom. She loved him like he was her calf, even when he grew his huge horns he behaved like a giant puppy dog. He got his burial as planned, the chap was really nice and offered his condolences according to my daughters. 
Hope you get your hair appointment soon Jan, I must admit, I was happy to get my hair cut the other week. 
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh the joy of a haircut, we haven't been since 30th Jan. We both go to the same Barber and were due to go in March. So six months of hair needs to go, I have enough to tie back now!!

Glad Billy was treated with due respect Sue. 

P


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Please accept my condolences as I am Oh so sorry to hear about Billy, we never get over our pets do we? I lost my beautiful Emmy (avatar) last November 5th and I still have a good cry about her. She was 20 years old, had diabetes for her last 9 years and she was my little best friend. Sending you love and hugs.

I’ve got a hair appointment in the middle of August and i have been trimming my fringe myself but getting sick of it now.

I’m going to a friends garden this afternoon, weather permitting to do some watercolour painting. I’m looking forward to it as she talks non stop and it will take my mind off other things.

A rubbish sleep again last night but I don’t think I “learned” how to sleep when I was young.

Also thank you for the picture of the fabulous sunrise, so gorgeous and thank you for sharing.

Catch up in this lovely warm kitchen later. Oh and the lavender picture is still to finish.

Stay safe and sane all!

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really lovely of all my kitchen buddies, sending condolences and messages. Glad you all enjoyed seeing this mornings sunrise, quite glorious.
Hope you enjoy your watercolour painting today at your friends house Sandra, sounds nice and relaxing. Also, hope you sleep better tonight. You are probably fretting over your sons upcoming move to London, I would be the same. 
Joan, could you get a mobile hairdresser to come to you ? You’ll have to get Dave to give you a bowl cut, do you remember the horrors of them. Mum did mine once, oh the embarrassment afterwards, haha.
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Someone on 'chit chat' just posted that she wished she'd taken a second face mask with her when she went for a hair cut, she got hair in her mouth which she said was horrible, so that's something for us to remember.She added the she went to the ladies room and turned it inside out which to me was defeating the object .
I hope the rain holds off for Sandra when she does her painting
I had a lovely surprise earlier this morning, my lovely d.i.l brought me some dinner, toad in the hole, gravy and mashed potato and veg, all in seperate containers, she's so thoughtful.
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

That sounds crackers Jan, a good reminder to make sure we either keep our mouths shut or take some spares!

Hope you enjoy your dinner Jan - good of your d.i.l to think of you!


U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U had a very good dinner made for you, Jan. I hoped you enjoy as much as I did my lunch my hubby made poached wild salmon in wine. We had cold pasta salad as a side dish and Jell-o with raspberries. To me it was a perfect summer meal. 
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very nice dinner my lovely d.i.l brought over for me. Your lunch sounds delish Ann. I've just watched the TV weather for the next few days, looks like a heatwave will be upon us on Friday-- not looking forward to that at all. 
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Weather by us as been really nice, we just got over the hot stuff a week ago. 
X Y Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yummy, poached salmon in wine does sound wonderful. Toad in the hole sounds good too, not had that for ages.
Weather here is sunny but cool. I’m just waiting on my groceries being delivered.
ZA


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A great help having groceries delivered - hope you get everything you asked for!
There seem to be some gaps here, haven't been able to get my usual brand of spring water for months now. Various ordinary items like macaroni for instance just aren't around. As long as they deliver I don't mind!

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

All systems go----Yippee, a lady in the village sells wool/ yarn . I sent her text asking if she had any of the colours I need & she's bringing an assortment for me to see today,it's not the best of quality, but ok for blankets & at £1 for a 100grm ball is not to be sneezed at.
B


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Brilliant news Jan about the wool/yarn lady in your village. I hope you manage to get what you want. The last lot of wool that I got was bought from Yorkshire Trading Company - they do charge delivery but it meant that I got several balls of chunky wool for the dog blankets. I used to go in the past to a shop at Corby, maybe a bit far for you to travel but she has some fantastic stuff.

The weather stayed good yesterday for the painting afternoon at my friends and I did another painting of teasels which I need to finish.

I made some chocolate chip cookies this morning (my son's favourite) and salad with jacket potatoes for tea tonight. It is going to be so quiet when my son moves to London on saturday but it is something that he has to do because of his job. 

Have a lovely afternoon - it is warm and sunny here for a change.

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bet you build up a huge stash Jan. That is so tempting at £1 a ball, you’ll be in your element. I nearly got everything I had ordered Joan, just Bonnie’s ( next doors dog ) missed out on her bow wow pork dog bones. The cheeky devils charged me for them but forgot to send them. I phoned them, it’s an automated message but I told them the dog wasn’t happy, haha. 
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Chocolate chip cookies, yum, save some for me please. 
Glad you enjoyed your painting afternoon at your friends. Sounds a lovely way to spend an afternoon.
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Doctor this morning, everything went OK and this afternoon Dentist. Dentist I know won't be OK I have a tooth that is bothering me. I have a feeling soon I will be left without any teeth. I already have 4 morals taken out. The soft food diet isn't bothering me because that's all I can eat, I'm so happy I still can eat fish. Any kind of fish as long it isn't deep fried. I might make a life time of eating that way. I don't miss the Meat!

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eels-- could you eat them Ann because I couldn't. I love fish and could eat it every day, meat doesn't really bother me, can take it or leave it. I like chicken dishes, lamb is ok, beef has to be reeeeally tender.Now I have an idea for my evening meal, open a tin of salmon, a nice mixed salad and taters grown by my g/daughter, little new ones , yummy. Strawbs and ice cream to follow. 
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fish that I had I liked, I never had eels, I won't know unless I tried it. My least favorite is sardines and smelt but I will eat both. My favorite is walleye when we eat out. My hubby makes salmon better than if I have it when I eat out. My hubby's salmon poaching it in a wine sauce just melts in my mouth. 

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Going to try hubbys recipe for salmon when I can get one of my darling shoppers to bring me some, all I have to do is text them and it goes on the list for whoevers going.I'm so lucky. Haddock battered from the fisn 'n chip shop is one of my favourites too.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Following on with fish girls - king prawn salad tonight. Fish is good for you. 

By the way Jan my BP monitor is very easy to use and the more I checked my Bp the lower it went!! :sm11: 

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good to hear your BP monitor works Joan. King prawns mmmm! Do you buy frozen Joan ? Yes I agree, fish is very good for you especially oily kind, do you like peppered mackeral,I do and to stop it repeating--- a small spoonful of horse radish on the side cures it. 
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Good to hear your BP monitor works Joan. King prawns mmmm! Do you buy frozen Joan ? Yes I agree, fish is very good for you especially oily kind, do you like peppered mackeral,I do and to stop it repeating--- a small spoonful of horse radish on the side cures it.
> H


Horseradish cure sounds good Jan, I do like smoked mackerel and have it on Saturdays order. I like HR on canned mackerel in brine! Yes I buy Sains frozen king prawns - it's free flow so you can use as little or as much as you fancy.

I


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

I have just found a chinese recipe for batter. It is the same exact batter they use for take away chicken balls. Tried it and it was fab. So used self raising flour. half cup. Cornflour half cup. mix in water until the thickness of PVA glue. I've got some frozen cod loins from Lidl , so will try it on that. 


J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I like the idea of free flow frozen prawns, I'll ask my d.d.i. to bring me some next time she goes to Sainsos, won't be till next Thursday now though. 
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jeannie thats a good tip , I'll pop that in my cook book.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Know what you mean about the dentist Ann. I dread needing anymore teeth extracted or crowned. I’m going to end up with a mouthful of gold and porcelain. Fortunately when I went for my last checkup, a few weeks back, I just needed a clean, scale and fluoride treatment. Plus X-rays so I was very relieved. 
I was just going to wish you a happy birthday Ann, but realised that though it’s the 31st in Australia, it’s still the 30th in the US. Have you anything planned for tomorrow?
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lazy Day, we won't be going out to eat like we usually do. Since it's Friday we will be going to one of the two places for take out fish. Both places make excellent food and they open up at 11am. We have been avoiding the crowds or evening dining. We haven't been dining in either we order our fish to go. 

This year it means a lot to me like people like you, Susan who remember my Birthday. I even gotten a card from Bonnie, that surprise me. I have been getting Birthday greetings since this past Saturday. Art's brother's wife Birthday is the same day as mine. We shared a glass of wine in our garage this past Sat. It feels good to know that my friends and relatives take time to wish me well on my day. Thanks for remembering!

M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

May things go your way and enjoy your Birthday Ann! Hope your weather is better than ours. The forecast is for 34c/94F. We won't be doing anything much just trying to keep cool. I'm sure you will be a lot cooler Sue. How about the rest of you girls?


N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now we can have a party ---Happy birthday Ann,enjoy your fish meal, I can't remember the last time I had a meal out with my family, in normal times we make a big thing with b/ days---as we all do, and if we're lucky like I am and have them all close by it's lovely.Well it's cleaning day today but because as Joan has already mentioned it's going to be a scorcher I'm afraid it'll have to wait for another day.

O


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh a party!!! Shall I bring along jelly and ice cream?

I’ve been out for my walk early today and it was hot then. A day of sorting out fabric to do a bit of embroidery and maybe watercolour paint this afternoon. Bangers and mash for tea tonight.

My son has packing to do, fill the car with fuel and then he sets off soon in the morning. There will be a few tears but he is just down the road (so to speak) at London and he will be back to pick up more stuff. 

Take care all and I’ll pop back later.


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh a party!!! Shall I bring along jelly and ice cream?

I’ve been out for my walk early today and it was hot then. A day of sorting out fabric to do a bit of embroidery and maybe watercolour paint this afternoon. Bangers and mash for tea tonight.

My son has packing to do, fill the car with fuel and then he sets off soon in the morning. There will be a few tears but he is just down the road (so to speak) at London and he will be back to pick up more stuff. 

Take care all and I’ll pop back later.

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Please bring lots of jelly and icecream Sandra, we can all sit in a big marqee and eat, laugh and be merry. Shall we wear our bi-kinis?--- says Jan with a BIG grin on her face .
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Questionable Jan, my beauty queen/bikini days are well gone! I think one of Sue's kaftans would be a better option. Hope your marquee has air con. 

What would you like me to bring? 

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Questionable Jan, my beauty queen/bikini days are well gone! I think one of Sue's kaftans would be a better option. Hope your marquee has air con.
> 
> What would you like me to bring?
> 
> R


Why did that post repeat!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Relaxing outfits, Jan if you want to wear a bikini that's fine with me as long as you are comfortable. I'm with Joan and wear a kaftan without any panties, so everything can breathe with a mask. You won't catch me without a mask, I'm afraid I might catch that nasty virus. 

Joan, I don't know what causes the Double I had that same problem last night. 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

So hot for you girls in the UK. Nice cotton Kaftan to wear or maybe a sarong, tied under the arms and no bra. Let them bosoms breathe, haha. 
Hope you have had a lovely birthday Ann despite what’s happening with the virus. xx
Thinking about you Sandra, hope there won’t be too many tears. xx
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks Sue, the weather was perfect not like last week when we had the very Hot Stuff. Right now it's in it's 70's can stay like this all year.
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U are certainly getting kinder weather there in the states than in the uk. We’re forecast for really cold weather on Monday and Tuesday with lots of snow in Tasmania. I doubt that we will get the snow in our neck of the woods though it would be nice to see. Today is overcast and looks like rain. 
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very early riser today that's me folks, get cracking with jobs that need doing then I have the rest of the day to myself.
Thinking about you today Sandra, we all hate goodbyes, keep yourself busy after you've hugged and waved him off and when he arrives you'll get a phone call telling you everything's ok.Chin up duck---- now there's a good old Leicester saying ( smile)

W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Well, I have big shopping order coming between 1-2 pm today to put away... 50+ items about £100. Not looking forward to it in this heat, I shall be glad when I can go back shopping twice a week. Not easy shopping for seven days. If I forget something we wait for another week. Mustn't grumble at least I get a delivery!

Good wishes Sandra, keep your pecker up, at least your son will still be in England. Is it a temporary position? S

Shame you won't get any snow Sue, you could have built a snowman!

XYZ or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes Joan, it would be fun building a snowman. Not done that for years though we did see one on our caravan trip to Tasmania when we first arrived. I think I sent a picture on kp. 
Hope it won’t take you long to put your grocery order away, hope you get everything you wanted. I got a text message on Thursday from my grocery store with an apology for not sending the dog treats. I managed to buy some from the local store but they were more expensive. Hope your hot weather cools down for you. 
ZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zipping Along, I won't mind sending send of our nice perfect weather to the ones in the UK but promise *Don't Send the Hot * back. 
We had enough of that weather last week. Stay Cool with an Ice Cold Drink, lots of water!
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Zipping Along, I won't mind sending send of our nice perfect weather to the ones in the UK but promise *Don't Send the Hot * back.
> We had enough of that weather last week. Stay Cool with an Ice Cold Drink, lots of water!
> A


Ann I would love some of your weather please, yesterday the thermometer registered 43C/109F in direct sun. We'll bury our weather somewhere never to be found again!!!!

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Been a bit cooler today (Saturday) I stayed indoors with fans blowing and windows open , it was quite a pleasant temperature.I did venture out to water my flower pots and there was a nice breeze.
Got a nice lot of crochet done on my c2c blanket and drank lots of ice cold water.Ham and hard boiled egg salad for dinner.
Had a text from my hair dresser, she's booked me in for a perm 13thAugust--- so 2 more weeks and I'll be looking my old self. She said they can't offer drinks or magazines, so suggested I take a bottle of water and my knitting.She will wear a full face mask and I'll take 2 masks.
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Careful one must be, when I went to have my hair done. I called ahead of time to find out how much it will be. I had the right amount and tip ready before I left the house. 
Good Idea bringing double masks, you might need them, also bringing bottle water. I might think twice about bringing your knitting or crocheting, maybe if you are working on a dishcloth. 

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Disastrous day for the state of Victoria. The Premier has announced a curfew from 8pm - 5am to try and get the virus under control there. I really feel for the Victorians, they seem to be fighting a losing battle with Covid. 
I’ve had a nice relaxing day doing my magazine puzzles and watching tv. I enjoy watching Allan Titmarch doing up peoples gardens. Always amazing what he manages to do in those gardens, even small ones.
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't think I'll take my crochet to hairdressers Ann, good thinking,I'll take a puzzle magazine.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Every time I watch TV news and see reports of further outbreaks of covid around the world is heartbreaking, if only some people would obey governments rules, it's common sense to protect and distance themselves.It was the same here in Leicester,people were celebrating on the first day of Eid in May,, now the second one starts today worldwide what chance is there of ever being free of this evil disease. OK, they limited people in mosques, but after that go visiting and partying---- sorry ,I'll get off my soap box now, but honestly I despair.
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Finally I think we will all be back in lockdown, there seems to be far too much fraternising going on. I wonder how or when it will be all over.

It's a bit cooler today hope it continues that way.

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Great that the weather is cooler for you today Joan. Did you get everything in your grocery delivery ? I’ve already got things on my shopping list for next time, it never ends does it ? 
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Had broken five eggs which soaked into the packaging of porage oats and sugar cubes amongst other things. They didn't have the coconut infusion that I've been trying to get for several weeks. Hey ho there's always next week!

Did you get anywhere to see the snow?

I


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

I am lucky to have perfect weather here at the moment. A little drop of rain for the veg patch and mostly dry and sunny for the day. We are having roast pork chop dinner today. Can't wait.


J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Joan will you get compensation on the goods that were damaged? what a mess it must've been, broken eggs and porrage oats, I bet you weren't too pleased.
Yumyum Jeannie, pork chops for tonights dinner, I haven't had one for ages, enjoy.
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Knitted doll for yourself Jeannie-- I've just seen it and burst out laughing-- I love it, I'm going to make myself one - ha ha hahahah
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good temp. today Joan, sunny but a good breeze, one of my sons popped in with some eggs for me , my Co-op had sold out, there's a farm near him so he got them from there.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

(I) keep what is ok and the driver takes back all the damaged stuff and the mess then I get a refund. We rescued seven out a dozen eggs and I got refund for the whole dozen.

Haven't decided on tonight's salad - will either be smoked salmon or crayfish tails and cockles.

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I enjoyed my ham and hard boiled egg salad, now I'm watching 'Country File', I like that kind of programme.
It's a beautiful cool evening, I was going for a little stroll, but changed my mind , well, there's always tomorrow for a bit of outdoor excersise ( smile )
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> I enjoyed my ham and hard boiled egg salad, now I'm watching 'Country File', I like that kind of programme.
> It's a beautiful cool evening, I was going for a little stroll, but changed my mind , well, there's always tomorrow for a bit of outdoor excersise ( smile )
> J


Joan has recorded Country file and Antiques roadshow to watch later!

Glad you enjoyed your dinner,


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Keeping stuff thats not damaged is good, and I'm glad you get refunded for spoilt goods.
L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Lite Lunch 

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Missed the snow so far Joan. We are forecast to get hail later on today then a big plunge of temperature for tomorrow and Wednesday.
I haven’t seen the Country File show on tv yet. We’ve been getting new episodes of Celebrity Antique Road Trip every afternoon, lots of Corrie stars on. One episode was really interesting to me as the teams were visiting around Manchester. I watched Vera last night and Shetland though I did doze off and missed who the murderer was in the Vera episode. Trust me, haha.
N


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Not very sleepy!!!
Thank you for the kind words to keep me going when my son moved to London on Saturday morning. It all went better than I thought but I was still wrecked and cried my eyes out when they drove off. They did a car convoy with my son and one flat mate in one car and another (3 in total - including my son) car. My son and I had hugged earlier and kept it all together until after I waived them off. The job is permanent but I can go and visit once they get settled in, but for now I miss him so much as the house is just not the same. I kept busy in the garden on saturday and read my Coronation Street book. Then today I had a walk and watched some Classic Coronation Street which I had recorded from last week. 

I did get a text from my daughter in law and I am going to meet her and my two grand children at a nearby park on Thursday which will be fantastic. We are having a picnic and not sure if I can hug them or not but I haven’t seen them since just before the lockdown in March.

Snow? Have I missed something?

Well, I will say night night for now and catch up, hopefully later in the day as it is now 20 to one in the morning. X
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh, good to hear from you Sandra. I was thinking about you, as were the other kitchen girls. You must be feeling lost at the moment but it’s good that you are catching up with your daughter in law and the children. Hope your son settles in to his new flat ok, he will be missing you too.
Here in Tasmania, we are forecast to be getting a cold snap and snow as it is our winter. I doubt it will fall near us though it would be nice to have some, just for the novelty. We are expecting hail though later.
Keep busy and enjoy your nice weather. xx
P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Peach Everything! 

Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Peach Everything!
> 
> Q


Quite Juicy! Nothing beats a nice juicy peach, I forgot to pick some up when I was in the store last week. Maybe this week. 
Sandy you must have peaches every where coming from Florida, are they as plentiful as other years?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really love stone fruit but peaches are my favourite. We have to wait a few months before they are in season here I’m afraid. 
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Seasonal Fruit and veg. are Best when first picked. I can't wait until I get my first ripe tomato. I have three plants on the deck. The two are loaded and waiting to turn red. 
The other plant doesn't have a blossom on it. Today my hubby thought it needed some company so he had my son moved it next to the other two. See what happens. 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tomatoes home grown are the best. So tasty and sweet. Ann, I hope your plant does better now that it’s been moved next to the other two. It maybe was feeling left out and unloved, awww.
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U will so enjoy seeing your daughter in law and grandchildren Sandra,how old are they? 
When our grands were little we used to take them to a play area in Corby?
I'm not cooking today, I've got salad left from yesterday so will concoct something to put with it. My neighbor has grown some cherry tomatoes,they have ripened thanks to all the sunshine so she told me to help myself, I saw James digging up potatoes early this morning I nearly fainted, he was wearing short shorts and topless, talk about eye candy 
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very naughty that you didn’t let me know about James digging up the potatoes Jan. I hope he didn’t get sunburned, working in his short shorts and being topless. Did you offer to rub on some sunscreen you naughty minx ?
W


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> U will so enjoy seeing your daughter in law and grandchildren Sandra,how old are they?
> When our grands were little we used to take them to a play area in Corby?
> I'm not cooking today, I've got salad left from yesterday so will concoct something to put with it. My neighbor has grown some cherry tomatoes,they have ripened thanks to all the sunshine so she told me to help myself, I saw James digging up potatoes early this morning I nearly fainted, he was wearing short shorts and topless, talk about eye candy
> V


Well, Thanks Jan, Yes, I am sooooo looking forward to seeing them. My grandson is 14 years old and grand daughter 11 years old (going on 21!).

Lasagne and salad for tea tonight followed by a tin of fruit, quick and easy.

mmmmm Jan, tell me more about this James,he sounds a bit of ok.

XYZ


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes Sandra, when you have time, pop in the kitchen about 7.30 am, and you'll see our James working in the grounds, sometimes playing around with his hose, he has to keep the veggies well watered.We watch him through the window.
We'll all be round to yours for tea, could you make something vegetarian for our Joan please, I'll bring an extra tin of peaches and evaporated, hope you've got some ice-cream. I may stay for a few G n T 's if thats ok--- oh by the way the wool lady is back in M.H. market, only there till 3.00 pm so I've been told.


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Actually Jan,I was going to pop in the kitchen about 7.30am anyway to borrow the hose! My spring onions could do with a good soaking! I have some vanilla ice cream to go with the tinned peaches.

Thanks for letting me know about the wool lady at MH market, they always have some lovely stuff. 

Plenty of GnT’s so come on over! 

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Blimey, I wanted to get my hands on James’s hose too, there’s going to be a right queue. I’ll bring my knitting while I wait.
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Careful Girls, it all started out with my tomato plant that won't bear fruit. I really think I need James....Maybe he can handle all of us let's see what kind of man he really is!!!
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Don’t worry Ann, I’m sure James can help with fertilising your sad tomato plant, nod nod wink wink.
Guess what, I won two prizes this week from the magazine puzzles. I received a cheque for $50 yesterday and today, there was a small parcel waiting for me at the post office. It contained 2 tubes of makeup, BB cream so I’ll have to get myself all dolled up now. 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Exciting winning prizes Sue, well done! What is BB cream, I guess it's make up of some sort but I've never heard that term?

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

From what the box says it’s an all in one Beauty Balm for your face. You don’t need to use moisturiser first. There’s two colours, almond medium and ivory light. Maybe it will make me look 50 years younger, haha.
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good stuff then Sue! Hope it works. Hubby will think he has a new wife wont he? Does it help to lose weight too? I would need that too to look 50 years younger.....
.
H


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Goodness, you have all got a bit frisky whilst I've been away. If there is a young man up for grabs, count me in. I love a bit of gardening fun. I could bring some sausage rolls, to tempt him.


H


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Hey, good news Sue and well done to you. I remember entering a competition for a hamper many years ago when my eldest son was at school. The tickets were only 20p each and I only had 20p in my pocket at the time. All the parents around me had bought loads of strips of tickets. Guess what? I won the hamper! I was chuffed to bits as it was crammed with lovely goodies.

There is a lot of talk about James and him fertilising seeds, mmmmm might have to pop by later and gets some advice about my cucumbers, which need fattening up!

I’m making home made lemon curd this afternoon.

See you all later.

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Don't worry Ann, I'm sure James can help with fertilising your sad tomato plant, nod nod wink wink.
> Guess what, I won two prizes this week from the magazine puzzles. I received a cheque for $50 yesterday and today, there was a small parcel waiting for me at the post office. It contained 2 tubes of makeup, BB cream so I'll have to get myself all dolled up now.
> E


I'm Soooo Happy for you Sue, I know you look forward to your magazines every week. $50 can pay off for several more puzzle magazines plus more :sm24: :sm24: 
I hope you don't mind about sharing James, he seems to becoming a regular gardener with us ladies. I need him for my tomato plant, Sandra needs her cucumbers a little more longer & larger in size. Jan can use his help also.

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jan needs him to help with her raspberries, they don't seem to be plumping up as they should, maybe they need more watering.He did tidy her drawers in the potting shed which was very helpful, he also sharpened his tools.
Sue you did well with your winnings, clever girl.
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keep adding gardening jobs for James. It will keep him out of other mischief. I will need my peaches plumping up, he always handles them with care. My bushes could do with a touch up too. 
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Leave to James all of our gardens should start looking Healthy! Guy with his genes none of us can go wrong. 
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

My garden needs a good watering, the outside tap has broken so I have to fetch the water from indoors!! Not easy. We need rain not scorching weather again!

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Not a good job having to fill watering can from the house Joan, but needs must I'm afraid.I'm so glad I had an outdoor tap fitted. It's cloudy today, very windy,I don't think it's going to rain though-- I wish it would.I sent for some solar powered garden lights from Amazon to hang on the wall opposite my kitchen window, they came this morning so I'm going to fix them up later,-- could do with James help really, but he'll be too busy with Sues bushes and fumbling her peaches.... Have you noticed, she's always calling him into the potting shed ?( we've got to laugh haven't we )
:sm02: :sm04: :sm04: 
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh you’ve caught me out Jan. I can’t wait to see your pretty lights, you can hang some on my bushes if you like, haha.
Today there was snow falling, just 20 minutes away from our place. Caused quite a stir as it doesn’t normally fall around there. Would have been nice to have got some here as well. Joan, I thought someone was going to come around and fix your garden tap. You’ll have to get James there.
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Perhaps James could jump in the Roller and go fix Joans tap.She could pay him in kind by making him some vegetarian sausage rolls. I've got two little white 'bird cages' left over from g/sons wedding, you know the one I mean ? brides choose them to decorate the the entrance to church with flowers in them. Anyway, I'm going to twiddle the lights about and see if they look ok in them.
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Oh you've caught me out Jan. I can't wait to see your pretty lights, you can hang some on my bushes if you like, haha.
> Today there was snow falling, just 20 minutes away from our place. Caused quite a stir as it doesn't normally fall around there. Would have been nice to have got some here as well. Joan, I thought someone was going to come around and fix your garden tap. You'll have to get James there.
> P


Perhaps you were thinking of Jan, she had her outdoor tap fixed a while back. Just put some washing out - at least I know it will dry today. Did you see the snow?

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite right Joan, it was me having trouble with a hose I bought, not your tap. But it's easy to get muddled up, we talk about so many things here in the kitchen it's hard to keep up :sm02: ...I'm going to put those lights in jam jars and stand them in the 'bird cages' I think they'll look pretty.
R


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Right now I need some help with my skinny cucumbers - Please send James along with some advice.

Fish fingers, chips and beans for tea tonight followed by left over apple pie and custard.

The wind is dying down now and I am supposed to be helping hubby remove some more of the hedge this afternoon. Might have to urgently go to my wool shop! We are having a fence put up next week at last between us and our next door neighbours (horrible people - wont say anymore). Jan those lights sound gorgeous. I hope to get something nice sorted out after we get the fence done.

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sandra, sorry to hear you’ve got horrible neighbours. We had some ferals many years ago when we lived in Sydney, the things they got up to I could write a book about. Hopefully yours will move out soon, we ended up moving faraway to Queensland. 
Sorry Joan, I am getting muddled up over the taps and hoses. I’m having a senior moment or I’ve got water on the brain, haha. No, I didn’t see the snow, only a photo that a friend sent me of her place. I was very envious.
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Taps and hoses - not to worry Sue, sometimes I forget my own name! :sm16: :sm09: :sm09: 

Not nice when your neighbours are horrible people, Sandra. It doesn't take much to be civil does it. A good tall fence will help!

Are you bracing yourselves for tomorrows heatwave girls? ( UK ) 36C/97F forecast where I am. I HATE IT!!! ????

U


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Unsure how these neighbours of ours will react when they see the fence go up on Monday. I cannot wait. The bloke has been visited so many times by the police that I think he is on thin ice!! He is a bully when it comes to women and children. Funny enough though, he has never had a go at me or he might get the end of my Northern tongue!!!!!

My meet up in the park today with my daughter in law and my two grand children has been cancelled. Boohoo! My grand son and my daughter in law are at A & E as we speak as he has fallen off his bike. It sounds like he has broke his wrist! What next? I haven't seen them since early March and I was so looking forward to seeing them but these things happen.

Oh well, re-schedule my day and might have a bit paint this afternoon. Yes it is going to be hot and sunny here tomorrow as well. Today so far it is humid and very cloudy here in the Midlands, UK.

Stay safe and sane and lets have some hot buttered sultana scones and hot chocolate later.

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very cloudy in my neck of the woods, no sunshine but quite muggy. I'm so lucky having good neighbours, all young, and there's romance in the air between the young chap next door and a lovely young lady next door to him. I was at the bin the other day and noticed them having a quick snog he he . :sm15: :sm15: :sm04: 
What a pity you had to cancel your meet up with d.i.l and g/son, poor little chap hope he isn't in too much pain.
I'll be round for some hot buttered scones please. Enjoy doing your painting Sandra 
W


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Well, my daughter in law has just text to say that my grand son hasn’t broken anything - its really badly bruised. The nurse pointed out that it was a good job that he was wearing a cycle helmet though. So god knows what other bruises and cuts he has. Anyway the day out has been re-scheduled to next Thursday, which is great. I will just have to be patient.

We have some lovely neighbours except this one that lives right next door. He was caught taking photos of a single mum who lives across the road. Also he has harassed a new family for parking on the road, near his house and the list is endless. The police were never away for a time and his wife is no better. I would love to take the batteries out of her broomstick!!!!!!!

Awww Jan you might see wedding bells yet with them having a little snog, hehe!

Back to the painting and catch up later.

XYZ


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

zzzzzz--I've been having a little afternoon nap, all this weeding, watering the garden makes you tired doesn't it.
I'm glad I ve done it today because tomorrow is supposed to be a scorcher 83f, and I won't be liking that so will do nuffin'!!!!!
Dear d.i.l went to Sainso's for her weekly shop and got me a few essentials and dropped them off to me on her way home, it's only a 15 minute drive from her house to Sainsburys and has to pass me on the way.
OH!! just looked up and out the window and it's raining, wouldn't be surprised if we don't have a storm , it's looking dull. Left over lasagne and veg, for tonights meal and Ive got a big juicy peach for after.
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Another cold morning here, minus 2 degrees but I’ve got the washing machine on and hope to get the washing on the line soon as it’s nice and sunny. Glad your grandson hasn’t broken any bones Sandra, boys will be boys. Hope your neighbours are social distancing while having that snog Jan, haha. I wonder how a long handled grabber would work in that situation?
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bad day yesterday, I have no idea why both my hubby and I came down with headaches & fatigue. He gave blood in the morning for Red Cross and I had my tooth extracted the day before. Today we both woke up feeling just fine. 

Sandra I'm glad you will be able to see the family on Thursday. Not seeing them can get really hard. I haven't been seeing my grandchildren as much as I want. My GD I use to have her stay with us at least a couple times a week now I'm lucky if I see her every third week. Then it's only for a very short 5 minutes, Hi and Bye.

Neighbors can get to be our entertainment, I like sitting in the garage watching what is going on. Stay Safe Everyone

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Can’t donate blood anymore, doctors orders. I get iron deficiency a lot these days, I’ve tried eating more green leafy veggies and tried iron supplements ( which don’t agree with me ). I’m not a big meat eater neither but I do eat plenty of nuts. Hope you are ok now Ann, having had a tooth extracted, not a nice procedure is it ? 
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dentist & Doctors I saw enough of them within the past couple of weeks. The extraction of the tooth wasn't as bad as the tooth ache I had before. My Mother said when I was a baby I had larger teeth than my permanent teeth. I hope I don't need to loose any more. The dentist said I can wait for implants or denatures after the pandemic. Today wasn't bad chewing. 

My hubby gives blood regularly he claims he feels better by getting rid of the old and getting new. My doctor doesn't want me to give blood. It's good that people that can do donate their blood because it's well needed.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dentist & Doctors I saw enough of them within the past couple of weeks. The extraction of the tooth wasn't as bad as the tooth ache I had before. My Mother said when I was a baby I had larger teeth than my permanent teeth. I hope I don't need to loose any more. The dentist said I can wait for implants or denatures after the pandemic. Today wasn't bad chewing. 

My hubby gives blood regularly he claims he feels better by getting rid of the old and getting new. My doctor doesn't want me to give blood. It's good that people that can do donate their blood because it's well needed.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Expensive getting dental implants, here in Australia. Every time I go for a check up, my dentist tells me that I would be a good candidate to getting some. $4,000+ for one implant is way out of my budget, I’ll have to win big in my magazine competitions. Good on Art for being a regular blood donor, I miss not being able to donate now.
F


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Five teeth missing so I daren’t lose anymore. I managed to get my checkup just before the lockdown but I feel for anyone with dental problems. In the past I have had horrendous neuralgia which can render me useless for days - all of the roots of my teeth hurt at the same time - torture!

It’s going to be red hot here today so the shopping is done, cleaned and packed away. Chicken salad for tea tonight and I got some cornettos this morning for a pud!

The horrible neighbours are out in the garden right now and the hedge has all gone ready for the new fence on Monday morning. I feel exposed but I am sure I will be able to keep busy with my painting this afternoon.

Have a lovely day and I will pop back later with some chilled Lemonade, Peach juice and Dandelion and Burdock. Where is James with his hose when I need him?
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got my few bits of washing done and hanging out on the line. It's red hot out there, so I'm staying indoors with fans blowing in each room until the sun moves round then I'll have a sit in the shade. Lady Luna (cat) is in her usual spot in the loft, it's an open staircase so she's free to go up there, can't for the life of me think why,because even though i've opened the Velox windows a crack it's like an oven up there.I think her name should be Greta Garbo, she wants to be alone ha ha.
James is very busy Sandra, first he's got Sues bush to see to, then mine are looking very untidy so I'm next on the list.You might be able to tempt him if you've got any Magnums in the freezer.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hot, hot, hot. Roasting here! Not doing anything much this AM, just prawn salafd for tonight.

Thought you might like to see the first blue Hibiscus in my garden to bloom this year. :sm11:

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I love your hibiscus Joan, I have one it's the same as yours, I also have a pink one, both with loads of flowers, I'm trying to get a few cuttings going to give to my eldest son, and Laura my g/daughter who moved
to a new house with her partner at the beginning of this year, they have a huge garden.
I've done nothing except throw a few undies and couple of towels in the 'quick' wash, rest of the day I found a shady spot and sat in the garden with a puzzle book.
Small jacket pototo, fish fingers and salad for tonights meal. 
Hope it's cooler tomorrow.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jan I've had loads of pink ones this year the flowers seem larger than they usually are. Don't know why this is the first of the blue ones. Have you had any success with hibiscus cutting before?

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kindness & tender care must go into that Hibiscus, Joan I never saw a blue one before! The ones I had were red. Do you leave the plant outside year round?? I start out with a hibiscus plant and bring it in for the winter months. When I can't carry it any more because the plant almost became a bush, I leave it go. 

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'Kwik' look on google for how to take cuttings Joan, the video I watched made it look pretty easy, I took some cuttings the other day, can't see any signs of roots, the man said you should see some after 4 days, so we shall see and I'll let you know.
Well who was I kidding when I said tomorrow might be cooler, -- no such luck according to the weather forecast.
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> 'Kwik' look on google for how to take cuttings Joan, the video I watched made it look pretty easy, I took some cuttings the other day, can't see any signs of roots, the man said you should see some after 4 days, so we shall see and I'll let you know.
> Well who was I kidding when I said tomorrow might be cooler, -- no such luck according to the weather forecast.
> L


Leaving the clothes out to dry sounds like they were being iron at the same time, only teasing about the Scorcher!

This noon with my jumbo lighted breaded shrimp I had my T/G I couldn't help but think of you Jan. I have a question how is your T/G served? 
By us it starts out with a small glass full of ice. (America has more ice than water) add the Gin finish off with the Tonic.

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Leave mine in the ground all year round, my blue one is 25 + years old.I just water both mine really well in the summer
, they seem very happy and grow vigourously and produce lots of flowers every year.
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My G n T is a good slosh of gin, poured over ice then top up with tonic and a slice of lemon.--- Just going to pour myself one now I' ve finished dinner.-- Cheers me dears :sm24: 
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nothing so better than a a cold glass of G/T on a very hot day. We did have some nice weather for the past week but I can feel the Hot stuff is coming back along with the Humidity. 

I think our winters are too cold for a Hibiscus to survive. Mine were grown in pots on the deck. Even though we have a huge yard my hubby wants all lawn, easy for him to keep up. 
All my plants including my tomato plants are on the deck. We have a three decker, so plenty of room to grow my plants.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nothing so better than a a cold glass of G/T on a very hot day. We did have some nice weather for the past week but I can feel the Hot stuff is coming back along with the Humidity. 

I think our winters are too cold for a Hibiscus to survive. Mine were grown in pots on the deck. Even though we have a huge yard my hubby wants all lawn, easy for him to keep up. 
All my plants including my tomato plants are on the deck. We have a three decker, so plenty of room to grow my plants.

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh Joan, your hibiscus is beautiful and such a gorgeous shade. My daffodils are looking pretty, there’s still a lot which haven’t flowered yet. There’s nothing else flowering yet apart from the happy wanderer along the back trellis. I’m looking forward to spring and seeing the garden come to life again. Try and stay cool girls and keep well hydrated. Have you all got your sarongs or Kaftans on ?
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pyjama bottoms that's what I'm wearing, nice soft material,black with white spots,with a pale blue tee, decent enough to be seen in (smile).We're in for another stinker today, I'm well prepared, garden's watered, break fast pots washed, kitchens tidy, and I'm done for the day.Sue, your daffies are showing their pretty faces, ours are still asleep.
Q


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Pyjama bottoms that's what I'm wearing, nice soft material,black with white spots,with a pale blue tee, decent enough to be seen in (smile).We're in for another stinker today, I'm well prepared, garden's watered, break fast pots washed, kitchens tidy, and I'm done for the day.Sue, your daffies are showing their pretty faces, ours are still asleep.
> Q


Quite glamorous Jan! It's hard to picture daffies at this time of year as it seems like ages since ours were out.

Ugh our neighbour! My husband saw him outside yesterday and because one of his plantshangs into ours (long story) he had to ask him what he wanted doing with it. Dear husband is non confrontational and this bloke just shouted at him and said he would think about it over the weekend. We are quite within our rights to cut if off and hand it back to him. It is over the boundary, climbed up the fir tree at the bottom of the garden and managed to lay across an old shed. The shed roof is damaged because of it. I said to my husband to just cut it off at the boundary and forget about it. He won't. The fence is already going to be 2-3 inches on our side anyway so this neighbour cannot moan about anything, but he will. So we have a direct phone number to ring to alert the police if we have any trouble. There are 3 different households around here who have had to call the police out to this one neighbour and to be honest I think he will be on thin ice if he starts anything. I'll keep you posted.

Well, it is starting to get really hot already and so it is chicken salad for tea tonight and maybe a gin and tonic or two. Also my youngest son is phoning from London some time today.

Catch up later and lots of love to you all.

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quiet morning here, trying to keep cool! I'm wearing an old cotton skirt which only reaches above my knees, a sleeveless top and no bra! Not my usual garb!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm11: Shopping arriving between 1 and 2pm

Ann my hibiscus was planted in the garden years ago and doesn't even get watered. It does need pruning this year.

Sue please send a couple of daff flowers, I do love them.

Sandra we have overlapped posts. Your neighbour sounds a horror! 

Got interrupted by Sains - brought my groceries early!!!!

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Righto Joan, I’ll get some daffodils bunched up for you. You can use them as a fan for your hot weather. Saw on the news tonight, the beaches in the uk, full of people trying to cool down. None of them were wearing masks, very dodgy.
Sandra I hope there’s no bother happening with your neighbour, especially on a hot day. Commonsense can fly out the window on a hot day. Stay safe.
Yes Jan, you do sound glamorous in your black silky pj bottoms, ooh la la.
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sandra, really sorry to hear about that horrid neighbour, I'm with you on the plant over the shed roof, if hubby just cuts it then leaves it, it'll die of it's own accord, especially in this weather. I understand him not wanting to stir the blighter up, just go with the flow, see what happens and do please call the police if he gets nasty.
Enjoy your chat with your son, it'll be lovely to hear his voice even though you can't see him.
Stay cool, safe, and sane, have a lovely day. 
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Time Zone isn't the same but we all seem to find each other. I just got up and will be sitting around with my PJ's for awhile.

Sandra hearing about your nasty neighbor is almost like reading a thriller I can't wait until your fence is up and find a happy ending. 

The weather is overcast today, looks like rain. I won't be watering my plants today. Rain water is the Best!

Joan, did you get everything that you ordered today? 

U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Umm, there are some substitutes but well thought out items, nothing actually missing and no broken eggs. Received jumbo king prawns instead of large king and smoked basa instead of smoked cod. Not bad for £106 ( 56 items ) worth of goods.

Your rain sounds great, send some our way when you've had enough please! Rain definitely is best, temp is up at 33C/92F here


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very nice delivery for the price, Joan. Some day I might have to take advantage of home delivery there sure is a lot of it. I see it in the grocery store, clerks gathering things in their baskets for their customers. I guess I'm too picky when it comes down to looking at my fruit and veg. If I don't like how they look I won't buy them. I need to get to the store to buy peaches. At our local store they looked small and green. The last time I bought them they came from a big box store and they were juicy. I need to get back there. 

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very nice delivery for the price, Joan. Some day I might have to take advantage of home delivery there sure is a lot of it. I see it in the grocery store, clerks gathering things in their baskets for their customers. I guess I'm too picky when it comes down to looking at my fruit and veg. If I don't like how they look I won't buy them. I need to get to the store to buy peaches. At our local store they looked small and green. The last time I bought them they came from a big box store and they were juicy. I need to get back there. 

W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

We have to shop online as neither of us are fit enough to go to the store. If you don't like the look of something they are delivering you can refuse it and have a refund! You do get some funny things though - I ordered one red onion and got one the size of a golf ball. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: 

XYZ or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra Service is probably given to a regular customer like you. If you are ordering on-line then I guess they don't get to know you personally? I think if I ordered from our local grocery store they would get to know me and know my wants. It is sure is nice if you get something that you don't want that you can return it and get credit. 
YZ or A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yellow Lemon Candy 

Z or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zipping along, I need to tell you girls that I heard from Bonnie. This is what she had to say " written KP since Nov 6th after the porn attack & never have heard a word" "I'm chomping at the bit to get back with the kitchen ladies" " I see we have a new member EmmyCat Geez, I couldn't even welcome her! Her artwork is lovely" 
Bonnie can read what's on KP the sad part she can't post. At least when I contacted Admin. they told me they were working on it. The last pm I sent Admin. they didn't answer it. 
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Admin has also been in touch with me and I have sent them various bits of information on Bonnie's behalf. (with her permission) They now say the tech bods have worked on her behalf and there is no reason why she can't log in, so they looking further!! I hope something is soon sorted for her!!

We do get priority slots for shopping, I don''t know if the shoppers get to know us but the delivery boys do!

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Am so pleased to hear that Bonnie is alright, as are we all, thanks for letting us know Ann. Well today is so much cooler, infact no sign of the sun --- whew, it was a right scorcher yesterday( Saturday ), Now I'm no expert, but just had a thought -- What if Bonnie registered under a different name it would enable her to become a KP member ? Or doesn't it work that way ?
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Am so pleased to hear that Bonnie is alright, as are we all, thanks for letting us know Ann. Well today is so much cooler, infact no sign of the sun --- whew, it was a right scorcher yesterday( Saturday ), Now I'm no expert, but just had a thought -- What if Bonnie registered under a different name it would enable her to become a KP member ? Or doesn't it work that way ?
> B


But I don't think (I could be wrong) KP is taking any new members.

Sun is shining here 34C is forecast again today, I think I'll aestivate till September!!! ????


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Caring for our Bonnie, Joan is right KP is Not taking any new members. There has been others who got bumped with the porn. One person was Sam of the Tea Party who recently just passed away. I was glad to see him back on being the coordinator of the Tea Party right before he passed. At least he got to spent some time with his KP friends in the end. 

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't like this heat 30C/86F in our lounge 43C/110F outside in the sun. Not a breath of wind. It drains one. Hope everyone in Uk is ok

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Energy-nil in this heat, we are just not used to it here, thank goodness our hot weather is short lived.
One of my sons has just bought and fitted a ceiling fan, d.d.i l loves it, she said it's very quiet so doesn't affect them sleeping,-- their two dogs were inquisitive at first ... smile. 
Don't forget to drink plenty of water girls.
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Forecast is hot till next Sunday - let's hope we get a break before then. Plenty of water water, I've always got a bottle of sparkling water handy! No G&T for me. 

We're not used to it as you say Jan. We have an 18 inch fan in our bedroom and we stand a couple of frozen squash bottles in front which blows cool air.

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good idea putting the frozen bottles in front of the fan Joan, never thought of doing that, thanks for the tip, . Long range forecast gives high temps, and maybe thunder storms, usually a good storm cools it down, we shall see.
No alcohol for me while it's hot, just plain old tap water kept in the fridge.
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hoover has had to make an appearance today, not been in use for a couple of days, so while it's a cool morning here we go, a quick flick with a duster and that'll do.
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Hoover has had to make an appearance today, not been in use for a couple of days, so while it's a cool morning here we go, a quick flick with a duster and that'll do.
> I


I'll pass on the hoovering today, just doing what's absolutely essential. Have you tried folding three or four sheets of kitchen roll to about three inches wide then soak it in cold water and put it at the back of your neck, shoulder or on your arm. Keeps one reasonably cool when sitting. :sm11:

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Joan that's a great idea, any hints to keep cool are worth a try
Ham and egg salad with a small jacket spud for this evenings meal,might have cheese and cream crackers after if I'm still peckish.----I'm going to make a jelly ,and have some with ice cream for tomorrow. When I went to my son's for dinner yesterday my daughter in law sent me home with a big slice of Victoria sponge. That with jelly & ice cream can be pudding tomorrow. Sorry there's not enough to share with you all.
K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Knapsack for lunchtime 

L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lunchtime over

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

MMMMM did I miss lunch time, at least I had a hearty breakfast of oatmeal & raisins, Greek yogurt and a small banana. 
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Night night ... soon be time for bed.


O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Off you go Joan, hope you get a good nights sleep in this heat. I'm not going to bed till later, then hopefully I'll be really tired and drop off quickly instead of tossing and turning, at least I have a nice quiet fan.I wouldn't be surprised if we don't get a storm here in the night.
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

PJ Time has become my reading time until I no longer can see the printed words or I drop the book then I sleep. I just can't go to bed then I'm tossing and turning for hours. 
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

No Q sorry! skipping to R

Reading is what I do most nights ... like Ann I read till I nod off. 

We had a few spots of rain this morning but it didn't amount to anything more! Shame!

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quiet fan going all night,had a good night's sleep. Had a chat with Mrs. Bridges this morning,apparently James is having an affair with the Ponsenby-Ramsbottms eldest daughter, she has a secret lovechild as well as a drinking problem, Lord Ponsenby-Ramsbottm is furious. I thought James was acting strange the other day when he was untangling his hose, he told me his rhubarb is drooping in this heat and the Ponsenby-Ramsbottms cook needs some to make a pudding. What a to-do.
R


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Right good morning to everyone! Sorry that I haven’t been in the kitchen for a couple of days but it has been hectic.

The fence is up!!!!! As predicated the neighbour did kick off big time. I was supposed to be videoing the whole event but it was all so sudden that I ended up outside without my phone - DOH!!!!! Anyway, he had a full blown shouting match in front of the 3 fence people and my husband, who is not confrontational, said his bit and we just walked away and left him to do more shouting. The fence people were great and they had had to put up with worse in the past from other people. So they ploughed on through all of the heat yesterday, and the fence was done by 4pm!!!!! I am really so pleased with it and last night I managed to go out and water our garden without “them” starring at me. The neighbour will have more to say but we have a direct number to a local PCSO and they will be informed. At one point the neighbour was shouting that we hadn’t asked his permission. The fence is actually within the boundary and well and truly on our side. He should be pleased that he has a tidy fence to look out on instead of an unruly hedge - but NO! Oh well it is all done now. Right now he is in their back garden and all I can hear is his big mouth going. 

I had a reasonable night sleep last night as I was so pleased that this fence was up and it was done.

Also I had a lovely chat with my youngest son who moved to London on 1st August. They (3) are all getting settled in and I will go and see the flat once I feel more confident about travelling with this virus still being about.

I still could do with a visit from James though as my cucumbers are a bit wilty and might need his attention to perk them up!!!

Bacon sandwiches for tea tonight as I dont feel like cooking today. Oh and I have had my hair cut at last - so chuffed to bits with it. The last cut was just before the lockdown so it was a right mess.

Have a lovely day and I’ll pop by with some lemon and lime drinks later.

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

So pleased for you that the fence is up.
Also good to hear that your son and his mates are settling in ok. I don't blame you for not travelling to see him till we get the all clear,it's sickening having to stop doing what is normal, but hey ho, we must stick to the rules and hope for the best.
I'm having my hair done this Thursday, a soft perm and cut of course, d.i.l is dropping me off, going to do her usual Thursday errands, bank, Sainsburys, pet shop, butchers in Wigston( William Morris ) good old fashioned butcher. Then she'll sit with her Kindle in the car and wait for me.I said I'd book a taxi, but she wouldn't hear of it.My hairdresser is in Oadby, so all the shops dil visits are all in that area.
What do you make of our James then ? He's a dark horse.
T


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

The more I hear about James - the more I like him. mmmm dark horses are often quite a challenge.

I have done a pastel once of a white horse maybe try to do a dark horse! 

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U be careful Sandra, don't encourage James... look what trouble he's in with the Ponsenby-Ramsbottoms daughter, we don't want any trouble in the kitchen, mind you there is gossip that she tries to lay the blame on any man who takes interest in her-- the hussy.
V


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Very wise words Jan. My mam used to say, "don't go looking for trouble, it will find you". Which is sooooo right.

W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Where is Sue, haven't seen her here for a few days, hope all is well with her hubby! Perhaps she is busy with her puzzles.

XYZ or A


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Another hot night when I was still awake at 3am!!!! Grrrrrr Hubby slept all night! So I got up around 6.30am and had a walk around our village and got back just as he was getting up. What was all the fuss about I heard him say! Even more grrrrrrr! MEN!

Today it is going to be hot and I am going to start a new embroidery which I transferred last night from one of my poppy paintings. Not sure how this will turn out but I dont fancy doing anything else today. Last night I found a painting I had done ages ago of a gardener trimming some trees - how ironic after the last week we have had. I am going to post it on KP and I’ll show you the link. Hey, the gardener could be an older version of James. See what you all think.

First meet up tomorrow with my daughter in law and two grand children since the beginning of March. It was called off last week because my grand son had fallen off his bike and badly bruises his hand and wrist. All ok though.

How about some quiche and salad for tea? All are welcome. 


B


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Been posting my gardening painting on the site. It was just done as a quick doodle at the time, so don't expect anything in the league of Monet. https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-674587-1.html

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Crochet put on hold while it's so hot, I've got my canvas, oils and easel ready , so today I'm going to do a painting, haven't decided what it'll be yet, waiting for inspiration. Sandra when you have a minute or two, google 'How to oil paint', and look at some of the ideas people do with paint, some of the pitures are amazing,and it's all by pouring paint through a colander, or using a comb,-- fascinating
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Do you agree about James? I received an email from Bonnie part of which was

_"Please try and keep the ladies in the kitchen on their toes! lol I don't know about James working for us anymore. I think we may have to try to replace him -- again! lol

Please keep well and we will talk soon and give my love to the kitchen ladies -- I miss you all!"_

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eeeee, I think Bonnie is right, we mustn't trust him, I think also we should give him his marching orders, let him go and get up to his hanky pankys somewhere else.
Hi Bonnie, glad you can read our silly conversations, it keeps us sane . We all miss you xxx
--- and thanks Joan for passing Bonnies message on.
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Famous kitchen is now open for business again!!! :sm11: 

Hallo girls we're going again.

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Going to do the happy dance, great news--- more good news.. it's raining good and proper, somebody up there loves us.
Sandra pm your email to one of us please, in case we get locked out again-- or worse.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy to be back Jan, a bit cooler today but still wishing for a good downpour. The forsythia shrub and a honeysuckle in our garden both have wilting leaves - I've never seen that before!!

Hope the others can get back in the kitchen I know Ann said she was busy and had to crack on. Sue has been unwell.

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I hope we'll all soon be back together, the kitchen won't be the same otherwise.Sorry to hear Sues not well.
Yes Joan much cooler. I've been to have my hair done, a cut and soft perm, looks great and I feel so much better after looking very scruffy since March !! Your poor honeysuckle and forsythia must be so dry, it's unusual for them to wilt.If it doesn't rain give them a bucket of water each for a few days, that should perk them up. 
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jan the trouble is I have arthritis in my wrists and hands and can't carry more than four pints and the forsythia down the bottom of the garden! :sm13: Maybe it will rain soon. 

K


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Kept checking to see if the site was back up and running as I missed it so much during the hours that it was down. 

That’s a good idea about us all keeping in touch with our email addresses.

My meet up with my daughter in law and 2 grand kids was cancelled due to the bad weather. Never mind it will happen next Tuesday, hopefully. I’ve spent the afternoon with my feet up and doing some knitting. 

Catch up later as I have tea to make now but the garden does look nice and watered! 

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kitchen smells lovely, Mrs. Bridges is doing a roast chicken with lots of veg, and roasties, she hasn't left you out Joan, a nice salmon fillet for you.
I know how painful arthritis is Joan, I have it in my knees, not really bad but they play me up sometimes. Here's a suggestion for getting water down the garden-- have you got one of those shoppers on wheels? If you have fill some bottles with water, pop them in the wheeler,I've got a buggy in the shed, had it for when my great g/daughter came when she was a baby and we went to the park, anything heavy that I need to move, a plant in a big pot for example, I put in it and move it about
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Look out for a trolley on wheels, that would be useful, I have poly-arthritis (Arth in many joints, knees and back are a nuisance) Started when I was 39! 

Salmon sounds good, Mrs Bridges must be hot in that kitchen has she got Air con?


M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Mrs. Bridges is of the old school, she doesnt believe in air con, Yes Joan look on amazon, you'll find plenty to choose from, you needn't choose an expensive one for what you need it for.I'm sorry you have so many joints affected with arthritis, started early didn't it-- so painful for you. Wish I could show you my hair, it looks lovely,and it's really cheered me up, I felt so scruffy before. I wore a mask, she tested me with one of those things they point at your forehead, she had a full face mask on, no magazines or offer of a coffee, I didn't mind or expect either, I took a bottle of water and a magazine so I felt safe.
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Now get one of your lovely family to take your photo and email it to me! I still haven't had my hair cut. Last appt was 30th January, i have a little ponytail now.

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

OK, next time g/daughter Laura pops in I'll ask her to take a pic and email it to you.
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Popping back in to say hello to all my kitchen buddies. I’ve been in hospital for a couple of days, getting my heart rate sorted. I started with palpitations on Saturday afternoon and was hoping they would go away by themselves as they usually do. Hubby wanted to take me to hospital but I didn’t think I was that bad. By Tuesday I still had them so went to my GP for an ECG, she phoned for an ambulance as she wasn’t happy with my condition. I was quite breathless and lightheaded by this stage, something that I don’t normally get. I ended up in hospital, apparently I was suffering from atrial fibrillation with my heart rate between 140- 160. I had a procedure where a camera goes down your throat to check that there aren’t any blood clots around the heart then your heart is shocked back into normal rhythm. Luckily I was asleep while all this happened but now I’ve got a very sore throat when I swallow, feels like there’s a razor blade in there. Also, my neck and jaw is sore, feels like it’s been in a wrench, lol. You will never guess the name of one of the Paramedics who drove the ambulance, yes JAMES, lol. He even attached all the leads to my chest area, if I hadn’t felt so bad, I would have wet myself laughing. He was a real cutie, blonde hair and blue eyes but young enough to be my grandson. 
I’m so glad to be home now, hubby has been waiting on me, hand and foot. I’ve only been able to eat soft foods like yoghurt, icecream, soup and sloppy weetbix so far but I’m sure my throat will improve soon.
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh Sue what an ordeal for you, sending big hugs and wishing you speedy recovery.
Good to know that you kept your sense of humour when you learnt the ambulance drivers name.Glad you're back home, must've been a scare for hubby too.
Take care ,chat to us when you feel up to it xxx
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Please look after yourself and let hubby spoil you Sue, I know what it's like to have a camera down ones throat, mine was looking for abnormalities, I was awake just a local anaesthetic on my throat but could feel it going down to my stomach. I do hope the soreness soon improves. Make the most of eating what you fancy, have you got plenty of ice cream and yogurt. Shame you couldn't flirt with James the ambulance man. We're thinking of replacing our James - he's been a naughty boy!

Special hug!

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Question is,who will we choose to replace James , my suggestion is the vicars son , Gordon, surname Bennet!!! He's single in his 40's and is very willing, if you want me to I'll see if he's available.
Making a victoria sponge for my g/daughters b/day, family gathering for a barbie at her place tomorrow-- and funnily enough her partners name is James, he'll be in charge, -- he's lovely, no comparison to James in the kitchen.
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really appreciate your good wishes girls. Hope the birthday gathering goes well Jan, your Victoria sponge will be a real hit, yummy, I love vic sponge. Joan, must have been awful being awake when the camera was going around your insides. I hated the anaesthetic spray on the back of my throat, I started gagging, it was awful. Luckily after the main drug was put into my cannula, I can’t remember a thing. Oh dear, what has James been up to now ? Yes, we’ll have to give Gordon Bennet a go in the kitchen and garden. 
S


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Sending big hugs to you Sue and I hope you are getting spoilt. I had a camera down my throat last year and it left my throat so sore that I thought they had cut it open on the way down!!!!!!!They hadn’t and it got better quite quickly with the aid of soups, ice creams etc. Take care.

Gordon Bennet sounds just the job for the garden and kitchen. 

Jan - Did you manage to get anything done with your paints? Thank you for the oil painting link - I will have a look at that this afternoon. I’m smelling the cake already, yummy!

Shopping done and put away but I feel quite wobbly today - maybe its because I only had about 3 hours sleep last night. Another afternoon of knitting and maybe a ham salad for tea. Catch up with you all later.

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tackling some house work this morning, it's been severely neglected while it was so hot, cooler toaday so got on with it.
When I looked at my oil paints Sandra, they looked a bit sad-- well 20 odd years stashed away didn't help, so I sent for some from Amazon, they'll be here today then I can crack on.
OK, I'll have a word with Gordon , see if he's interested, I think he will be especially when I mention that he's allowed to use the 'Roller' he's used to riding round in an old banger.
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U sure Gordon comes with a good reference Jan? 

A good go at housework can wait a little longer, maybe Monday will be cooler. Groceries being delivered tomorrow! Hope you enjoy the party, Jan!

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very sure Gordon comes with good references, his Mums a vicar, Dads a sales rep for farming equipment, and sings in the church choir. Gordon has been known to play the organ, -- very nice family.
Had a lovely surprise earlier, d d/inlaw brought Siobhan and baby Theo to see me. He's growing so fast. I had a nice cuddle with him.
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

With the description of James the ambulance driver I would hate to get rid of our James, what a Hunk. Do you think our kitchen can handle two men James and Gordon?

My Goodness Susan, you surely went through a lot. I'm glad you are at home and being well taken care of, what a loving hubby you have! Non-Virus (((Hugs)))

X,Y, Z


----------



## lkg67 (Jan 25, 2016)

Toaster


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

(E)xit James, I think he has gone too a step too far! Perhaps it will be nice to have a change!!

Lovely to see Siobhan and baby Theo, Jan, babies grow so quickly!

YZ or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

You don't mind I will keep James all for myself, if that works out for everyone else. James and I seem to be getting along especially well on my deck. My tomato plants look healthier since he came along. 
Z or A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Zinger wingers for dinner 

A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ann you are welcome to James, Gordon has already got my bush into shape, and my rhubarb is looking so much healthier. He is driving us to the beach tomorrow in the Roller, if you care to join us you are welcome, but afraid James not welcome.
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Be lovely to join you at the coast tomorrow Jan. 

We've had some rain at last... Yippee!!! :sm11: :sm11: Everything was so dry.


C


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Can I come along to the beach trip as well? Hope you all have a lovely day.

James never did sort my cucumbers out - now I think they are beyond help!

I saw our horrible neighbours yesterday afternoon and the woman and her daughter were giving me death stares. Honestly I can look out of my sitting room window whenever I want and yet they stare at me as if I am watching them. They are horrible and we seem to be their target at the moment! YUK!

D


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Dear friends, have just waved goodbye to my sons and their families. Had such an hectic time. I am happily exhausted. We all had a great time. With many old family games and stories for the grandchildren. Lots of lovely eats too.

Just switched on my laptop and we are all back together on KP. Good oh. 


E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everyone is headed for the beach, are you coming Jeanne?
I didn't see James around today I might just join the rest, sounds like fun a day at the beach. I could cool myself with a good swim. 
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Forecast lots of rain for Tasmania so I wouldn’t mind joining you all at the beach. I’ll bring some salmon sandwiches to share and a fruit cake. Reminds me of when I was little and we’d go to the beach, mum always packed sandwiches. We couldn’t afford takeaway fish and chips like most people were eating but they always smelled so good.
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Green Grapes and other fruit I will bring along for our lunch. Salmon sandwiches and fruit cake sounds good to me, Sue. How are you doing? 
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Green Grapes and other fruit I will bring along for our lunch. Salmon sandwiches and fruit cake sounds good to me, Sue. How are you doing?
> H


Happy to say that I'm feeling fine. No heart palpitations, dizziness or breathlessness. I've been sleeping a lot more though, probably because I didn't get much sleep in hospital.

I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I was sorting out the conservatory and found these happy chappies. For some reason I thought of you Sue! Glad you are feeling better. I've no idea where they came from so I put then in the garden...

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Joan, thank you for thinking of me when you found your happy chappies, haha. I think my face was as rosy red as those when I was having my funny turn. I was so hot and clammy at the time despite the temperature only being about 10 degrees. I’m glad you have put your little fellows in the garden, they need to be able to explore when everyone has gone to bed.
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep well now Sue, hope the medication will work well for you.

I also found a box of gnomes each six or seven inches tall, I guess I bought them some when and then forgot about them!

I will bring prawn mayonnaise sandwiches and cherry tomatoes for seaside party.


L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Love garden gnomes and pink flamingos in gardens. I see they are making a comeback in retro homes. 
Prawn and mayo sandwiches sound very delicious especially with the cherry tomatoes. Have you grown your own Joan ?
M


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

No one would stop me from going to the beach with you. I've been longing for a bit of beach combing. I'm looking for some attracive sea glass amongst other things. Pretty shells and unusual stones. I will bring a large batch of my home made sausage rolls and a slab of meringue with some fresh blackberries off the garden. Can't wait to get a sea breeze.


O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Love garden gnomes and pink flamingos in gardens. I see they are making a comeback in retro homes.
> 
> Prawn and mayo sandwiches sound very delicious especially with the cherry tomatoes. Have you grown your own Joan ?
> M


My tomatoes didn't really grow this year I don't know why.

I also have 5 pigs they're about 12 to 15 inches long, plus sundry small frogs and tortoises.

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh we're going to have such a feast at the beach party, I've made a big sausage plait, ready rolled flaky pastry, a pack of 6 sausages, I skinned them and mushed them together with finely chopped red pepper, ( hands are the best tool for doing this )
spread a little chutney (whatever flavour is in the cupboard) over the pastry, lay sausage meat on top , roll it up putting the join at the bottom lay it on a baking tray , cook fairly hot oven for 25 minutes. Make a change from regular sausage rolls, and you can cut a slice to your own liking.
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Plait sounds a good idea for veggie sausages - I'll bring a small one! You can have a try - no grease or gristle!!

Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quinoa cold salad, I will bring. Can't wait to try all the smorgasbord of food, what asst. we have. 
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Right royal feast we will be having!

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sand between my toes, ahhhh, might even have a paddle in the sea. I’ll help you find some shells Jeannie, I’ve got my bucket packed.
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Treasure by the Sea, who knows what we will find while walking around. I love walking and letting a wave come in and jump away before it hits me. 
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Treasure by the Sea, who knows what we will find while walking around. I love walking and letting a wave come in and jump away before it hits me.
> U


U and me both Ann. It's so therapeutic and relaxing, taking in the smell of the sea and hearing the waves crashing.
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very careful not let waves splash too high, don't want wet bloomers.I'll help look for pretty shells and pebbles,I might take some home and paint on them.
We've had some really good heavy rain,it's very muggy though.My lovely twin sons came yesterday and cut down two trees, one was a fir tree dying from the bottom up, the other, a Tamerisk , very nice but outgrown my garden , the fir was quite near to my lounge window, it's so much lighter in there now.
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wait for me I like collecting shells and smoothed pieces of coloured glass. I also love the smell of the sea and the air is so refreshing. Haven't been to coast for nearly two years, still I have my seagull to remind me!! :sm09: 

XYZ or A


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Another one for the bus - wait for me! I will bring along some cheese and onion pie and chocolate fudge brownies.

I used to live in the North East and the beach at seaham is very popular for seaglass. https://www.thisisdurham.com/blog/read/2019/04/hunting-for-seaham-sea-glass-b204 When my two eldest children were young we used to have picnics on that beach. They used to pick the sea glass up and throw it back into the sea!!!! Now it is very sought after and one of the best beaches to find it. Isn't it amazing how things get to be so popular. We go to the north east once per year to visit friends and always manage a bit of time walking along the beautiful beach there. Years ago when I was a child (many!) the beaches were covered with coal. It is so amazing that once the industry has gone that natural is claiming it back. So beautiful.

Hope you have all had a great weekend. Mine has been strange but I have been trying out a new knitting pattern. Safe at home blanket it is called.

Catch up later.

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

All ready for our trip to the coast. I’ve organised deck chairs for us all and some sun umbrellas, don’t forget to take your sun hats girls. Oh Joan, you must remember to bring Sammy Seagull, he’ll have a great time I’m sure.
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> All ready for our trip to the coast. I've organised deck chairs for us all and some sun umbrellas, don't forget to take your sun hats girls. Oh Joan, you must remember to bring Sammy Seagull, he'll have a great time I'm sure.
> B


Be a treat for Sammy Seagull I don't think he has ever seen the sea. He may find some relatives. Deckchairs will be good!

I don't we shall get as far as Seaham now, would have been good!

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Can’t say I’ve heard of Seaham but there again, I haven’t visited the Northeast. What is sea glass ?
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Discarded bottles on the beach washed in and out by the tide,tumbled over the sand for many years,that's sea glass Sue.
Glad we'll have deck chairs and Sun shades,don't forget Sun screen girls.... and bottles of iced water
E


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Every bit of sea glass on Seaham beach has been washed ashore because there used to be a major bottle works further along the coast. They used to tip their waste right out to sea and now it is coming back onto the beach in all shapes and forms. Because it has been in the water for so long then there are no sharp pieces only beautiful smooth shapes. I have a beautiful necklace which my friend bought for me and this is made from a piece of green sea glass. 

Ok, plenty of food, suncream and the sun hats. No skinny dipping mind! 

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Fun and games on the beach,... whose for a game of boules? I love that game,we always played it when we all went on holiday to Cornwall,such fun.
If it's very hot I shall skinny dip. If I do we can be sure of having the beach to ourselves ha ha ha 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good idea Jan, if we tuck our skirts in our knickers we'll clear the beach for miles around! What a lovely idea! :sm11:

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Emmy Cat said:


> Every bit of sea glass on Seaham beach has been washed ashore because there used to be a major bottle works further along the coast. They used to tip their waste right out to sea and now it is coming back onto the beach in all shapes and forms. Because it has been in the water for so long then there are no sharp pieces only beautiful smooth shapes. I have a beautiful necklace which my friend bought for me and this is made from a piece of green sea glass.
> 
> Ok, plenty of food, suncream and the sun hats. No skinny dipping mind!
> 
> F


Ha, now I understand. I'll help collect some of the sea glass too, it sounds like a real treasure hunt. Would love to see a photo of your necklace Sandra.
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I might not be able to post much for the next week. I will find a nice shade tree to knit. I need to finish a shawl that I started Feather & Fan. Today I was asked to finish a baby blanket done in the basket weave. The person who is getting it went into Labor today. The Great Grandma has cancer and won't be able to finish knitting it. Lilla is 92 and taught knitting and crocheting in her younger days. She got me started knitting after not picking up my needles for 30 years. Both patterns are easy patterns but I never did 4 skeins of yarn in a week. This will be a speed test. 
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just remember to eat, drink and sleep inbetween all this knitting Ann. Lol.
It’s lovely that you can accommodate the soon to be mum while also finishing off the shawl. 
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep going Ann, I could't knit to a deadline! Look after yourself too! I'm making dolls clothes, they are happy to wait - even the naked ones!!

L


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Looking forward to meeting my daughter in law and two grand children today after the meet up has been cancelled twice! Fingers crossed that the rain stays away for a few hours as we are going to a local park. I feel nervous! Why I don’t know.

I’m knitting a “safe at home blanket” and I’ll post a photo at a later date.

Mushroom omelettes for tea today with salad. Have a lovely day and get those bikinis ready for the trip to the beach! 

M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mushroom omelette tomorrow, king prawns tonight both with salad.

Good luck with your meeting today, third time lucky!!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice toasted Turkish bread for dinner tonight. Hubby had cheese ham and tomato and I had cheese mushrooms and tomato. Something nice and simple and not overly filling. I need to be able to fit into my intsy wincy bikini don’t I ? Haha
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh leave the bikini at home Sue and tuck your skirt in your knickers! I don't own any sort of swimsuit . Anything for comfort these days.

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pity the weathers changed, I think we'll need wellies and rain macs, cardis and a blanket or two,I don't mind because I like it cooler-- even cold, hot weather does not agree with me.Sooooo, shal we cancel the beach idea and have the lovely food in the kitchen sitting at a distance of course, then if it turns warmer we can sit in the garden.
We can always get Gordon to take us when the better weather comes back.
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Pity the weathers changed, I think we'll need wellies and rain macs, cardis and a blanket or two,I don't mind because I like it cooler-- even cold, hot weather does not agree with me.Sooooo, shal we cancel the beach idea and have the lovely food in the kitchen sitting at a distance of course, then if it turns warmer we can sit in the garden.
> We can always get Gordon to take us when the better weather comes back.
> Q


Queuing up for the kitchen, that sounds a better idea. Good job it's big enough for us to all "social distance" I don't mind the cooler weather - it's the damp that upsets my arthritis!!!!!! :sm15:

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Right, if everybody is in agreement, kitchen it is.
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Still have lots of fun no matter where we meet. I’ll brink some creamy veggie soup and some nice Aussie damper. That will warm us up.
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

The soup sounds good Sue, but what is an Aussie damper?

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Unusual red lump has been on my wrist where the cannula was attached. I’ve got a doctors appointment on Monday, she has been on leave this week. I’m sure it’s nothing to worry about, it’s a bit itchy which is a good sign though I’m not scratching it.
Damper is a type of bread Joan, looks like a big cob. It’s usually served on Anzac Day but I like it any day.
V


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Very good idea to have it in the kitchen. I will bring along some Mushroom soup and fresh bread rolls. How about some ginger sponge and custard to follow?

I had a lovely meet up with my daughter in law and two grand children, who have grown so much - it was great. We managed to all get back home before the heavy rain arrived, Phew! 

W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Well I hope your "lump" is soon sorted Sue. Best to have things like that checked out. I'll try some damper.

Glad you finally got to see your family Sandra! 

XYZ or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You were lucky with the weather Sandra,it must have been so lovely to see your grandies, and daughter in law.
My g/daughter took me for a lovely ride out this morning, first to the wool lady in Mkt.Harbro ----and would you believe it she wasn't there,another stall holder told us she's poorly. Next another ride to an herb garden nursery, Laura needed mint and some other herbs, I bought some pots of fennel.You may have heard of the place Sandra--it's just beyond Oakham, a place called Thisleton? Well worth a ride there if you haven't been.
Yes, bring on the soup girls, just what we need.


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

A really wet day here in the East Midlands and I am glad now that I was able to meetup with my family yesterday before the deluge. I love that wool stall in Market Harborough Jan and hope she is back soon. No, I haven’t been to Thisleton but I did look it up on the internet and it is well worth a visit. Maybe get my son to come with me on one of his visits.

I have started to do my “safe at home blanket” with bits of left over chunky wool from the dog blankets. Well, I saw a site advertising chunky wool on the internet and I thought I would order some from them. It is Cygnet wool and the colours are stunning but it is a lot thinner than the Robin wool that I have started with. Oh well, I will put it aside and the dogs at Battersea are in for a rainbow treat! So tomorrow I am off to my little wool shop to get some more Robin chunky wool in as many bright colours as I can find.

Ok, for the meet up and I will also bring along some Carrot and Coriander soup. I made this a while back and the flavours are gorgeous. Have a lovely evening.

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Battersea Dogs home, what an amazing place. I watched a series on it a few years back and it brought me to tears. You are wonderful Sandra, making blankets for the dogs there. They will give the dogs some comfort while waiting for a new home. 
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cosy blankets for those poor dogs, I'm interested how,do you post them? If you do it must be costly Sandra.
A bit brighter today here, very windy. Making rice crispie cheese biscuits today, then get on with a bit of dusting, then start a painting.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Comforters for the dogs in waiting is a good idea! Our dogs always liked a blanket to snuggle into.

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dear Jan, I’m intrigued by your rice crispy cheese biscuits. Would love the recipe when you’ve got a minute to write it down please.
It’s been a nice sunny day here up until late afternoon then we got a shower or two. We’ve got the wood heater going so it’s nice and cosy and warm inside. 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Exactly, rice crispy cheese biscuits sound interesting and tasty - i love cheese!

The weather here is typically British, now it's started raining it doesn't know when to stop! The plants love it but it makes the weeds grow too!!!

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Forwarded cheese biscuits to your email Joan, I've mislaid Sues email so have asked you to forward recipe to her for me please-- and if you could email her email address to me if you don't mind xx


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Great idea, cheese biscuits because they are my favourite. Jan can you please forward me the recipe as well as I’m sure they will be snapped up in here.

I always send the dog blankets in the post, usually two at a time and they cost me around £3 to send. Every now and again I include a few animal treats and toys and that makes the postage a bit dearer.

Bacon and leek pasta for tea with salad leaves. 
H


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

How lovely making blankets for poor doggies. I'm sure they will love snuggling in to one of those Emmy. We were supposed to get torrential rain and high winds. We had a lovely sunny, then cloudy, then a shower day. What do the Met Office get paid for! 


I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Forwarded cheese biscuits to your email Joan, I've mislaid Sues email so have asked you to forward recipe to her for me please-- and if you could email her email address to me if you don't mind xx


I'm so pleased to get the recipe Jan, thank you. I need to buy some Rice bubbles then I can give them a go, yum.

Sandra, how lovely of you to send occasional treats and toys as well as the blankets to the dogs home at Battersea. You are a very special lady. xx

J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Jackfruit for a snack 

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kitchen open for soup and dessert. Lovely aromas coming from within.
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Love something warming - I've had enough of salads - fancy a nice veggie stew or fish and chips for a change! 

Jan it's blowing a hoolie here!!

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mmmm, fish and chips sound good with mushy peas. We’ve had hail, rain, wind and thunderstorms today, interspersed with sunshine.
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Not nice weather Sue, just stay in and keep warm! At least our temperature has dropped, 22C/24C is much better than 34C/35C. When it's so hot one gets worn out!!

Never tried mushy peas - i don't like the look or smell of them. Much prefer fish, chips and salad or just plain F and Chips, preferably plaice.

O
.


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> I'm so pleased to get the recipe Jan, thank you. I need to buy some Rice bubbles then I can give them a go, yum.
> 
> Sandra, how lovely of you to send occasional treats and toys as well as the blankets to the dogs home at Battersea. You are a very special lady. xx
> 
> J


Oh, Just to say thank you. I always get either an email or letter from Battersea as a thank you from them.

Today we are having slow roasted beef which my husband is cooking. He had a trip to our local farm shop and came back with that plus some vegetables.

I am going to bingo this afternoon and then being commis chef when I get back. I fancy a nice spotted dick for pudding with custard.

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Perhaps mushy peas were more of a northern English tradition Joan. I think every fish and chip shop there sold them.
Your slow cooked beef sounds good Sandra, that’s the way I normally cook it too. Are you having Yorkshire pudding as well ? 
Hope you do well at Bingo, you know, I’ve never played Bingo, I’ve led a sheltered life, haha.
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quiet life indeed Sue, I never played bingo either!

Spotted dick sounds good with plenty of custard! Sandra, I'll pass on the beef thank you.

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Relaxing in my pyjamas and watching tv. It’s 8.42pm here, the rain has stopped and I’ve just been nibbling on some macadamia nuts. Spotted dick and custard sounds good, save some for me.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Relaxing in my pyjamas and watching tv. It's 8.42pm here, the rain has stopped and I've just been nibbling on some macadamia nuts. Spotted dick and custard sounds good, save some for me.
> S


Sounds relaxing Sue 11.55am, here just off to get lunch, boiled eggs and bread and butter for hubby and prawns and crispbreads for me.

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tip for making cheese biscuits, buy the cheap rice crispies, Sains own Joan and Sandra, and I'm sure there's shops across the pond who have their own brand.
Mmmm, slow roast beef, save some for me, hope you do all the trimmings please, and spotted dick, ages since I had any.
The winds around my area are very strong, done some tree damage too, weathers gone bonkers hasn't it, poured with rain first thing, now the suns shining 1.00 pm , still very windy though, Off for lunch now,toasted cheese sarnie and a bag of cheese n onion crisps. 
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Tip for making cheese biscuits, buy the cheap rice crispies, Sains own Joan and Sandra, and I'm sure there's shops across the pond who have their own brand.
> Mmmm, slow roast beef, save some for me, hope you do all the trimmings please, and spotted dick, ages since I had any.
> The winds around my area are very strong, done some tree damage too, weathers gone bonkers hasn't it, poured with rain first thing, now the suns shining 1.00 pm , still very windy though, Off for lunch now,toasted cheese sarnie and a bag of cheese n onion crisps.
> U


Understood Jan, Sains own will do!

It's sunny here and very windy! Just the sort of weather to stay indoors, it doesn't seem to know what's going on, typically British.

Hope you enjoyed your lunch, I've just had Ch & On crisps as a snack!

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very strange weather., I haven't set foot outside today, too blowy and wet, don't want to ruin my hair, especially after waiting so long to get it looking normal again.
I've got a nice salmon steak with new tatties and salad for tonight. Wish I could share it with you Joan knowing how you love salmon.
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Weather seems strange everywhere, still, it’s always a good talking point. I was going to take a photo of my daffodils yesterday but it was too miserable outside.
Salmon and new potatoes sound lovely, as do prawns and crispbread. Hope Sandra enjoyed her roast beef. 
XYZA


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Weather seems strange everywhere, still, it's always a good talking point. I was going to take a photo of my daffodils yesterday but it was too miserable outside.
> Salmon and new potatoes sound lovely, as do prawns and crispbread. Hope Sandra enjoyed her roast beef.
> XYZA


You are long way from us but the weather seems miserable too! It's probably warmer here.

Shopping being delivered today, fingers crossed for no broken eggs!!!

ZA


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Agree, it would be warmer there Joan. I’m looking forward to the spring weather, hopefully in the next two weeks.
Hope your eggs travel better than last time. I know you get them replaced but it’s having to clean up the mess that they make.
Father Brown is coming up on the tv soon followed by Last Tango in Halifax ( latest series ). Pretty good night for tv viewing on Saturday.
B


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

A lovely sunny day here in Devon. We had good winds yesterday. I loved it. but then I am hot all the time and it was nice to feel the wind in my hair.
Got loads of home grown tomatoes so going to do a spaghetti bolognaise today. Apple pie for afters. Jan I missed your biscuit recipe. Any chance of a copy



B


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

A lovely sunny day here in Devon. We had good winds yesterday. I loved it. but then I am hot all the time and it was nice to feel the wind in my hair.
Got loads of home grown tomatoes so going to do a spaghetti bolognaise today. Apple pie for afters. Jan I missed your biscuit recipe. Any chance of a copy



B


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Blustery day here in Midlands, UK. 

The slow cooked beef dinner was fabulous, sorry to all of you vegetarians! Roast potatoes, parsnips and shallots with peas and lovely gravy. My husband did it all himself but he cannot do Yorkshire Puds, as I wasn’t allowed in the kitchen, so that was that!!! No Yorkies! Also no Spotted Dick because I wasn’t allowed in the kitchen but we were so full after the dinner that We couldn’t even squash anymore in if We tried!!!!

I won £20 on my last visit to bingo and promptly headed for my wool shop and bought more wool for the dog blankets (Battersea). Actually I spent more than the winnings but it didn’t matter. The woman in the shop said that ROBIN wool company had gone bust so she was selling off the chunky wool. So I was chuffed to buy a big bag full!

Oh and remember the saga with the neighbours and our new fence? Well, they are now walking about giving me death stares, honestly they are both in their 70s - what the hell is the world coming to? Wouldn’t it be nice if everyone got on with each other? They have got a nice new fence up for free and they go on like this. And there are 4 other houses in our streets (2) all related to them!!!!!! I feel like I want to move but hubby says that it will all die down in time. Feel fed up with it all today!

I might have a ride out this afternoon and a walk around the park. Anyway have a lovely day.

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cheer up Sandra, don't let them horrid neighbours get you down, just ignore them and their deathly stares, they are just not worth bothering with.As for you suggesting moving don't even think about it, (I know you don't really mean it ) but if you did , they'd be the winners, this sounds awful but if theyr'e older than you they might move out sooner than you think !!! Am I bad saying that ? ha ha ha
Have a nice ride out, enjoy your walk in the park, and you'll feel all refreshed when you get home.Try to find time to do a painting, that relaxes you, I know it does me. I'm getting back into the swing of it after 20 + years and doing quite well, I'll ask Laura to post a couple when she next visits. When she took me to Harbro the other day, we went into Rymans for some oils, they don't sell them any more, Acrylics have taken the place of oils which surprised me because oils are so versatile-- to mix colours I mean. Anyway I got a nice selection in a box of 12 from Amazon. 
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Don’t fret over the neighbours Sandra, they sound like dingbats. You would think they would be happy, getting a free fence and feeling more private. You must have spoilt their fun from being able to watch you, haha.
Glad your roast beef dinner turned out delicious, you’ll have to show hubby how to make Yorkshire pud and spotted dick for next time. Lucky you winning some money at bingo and lovely of you to buy more wool for the dear Battersea dogs.
I’m looking forward to seeing some of your paintings, Jan and Sandra, sounds a very relaxing pastime.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Exactly, just ignore them Sandra! As my mother used to say - some people are never happy unless they are moaning!!!!!!

F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Fluff and Stuff 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Got some photos of my daffodils this morning as the sun was out. Also, just taken a photo of one of the cargo ships which we regularly see from our home. This is the Princess Royal, which is a wood chip carrier, she was so quiet as she glided by, on her way to Bells Bay Port on the Tamar River.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Got some photos of my daffodils this morning as the sun was out. Also, just taken a photo of one of the cargo ships which we regularly see from our home. This is the Princess Royal, which is a wood chip carrier, she was so quiet as she glided by, on her way to Bells Bay Port on the Tamar River.


Happy daffodils, what lovely views you have, I love to see ships. When we used to stay at Dunbar (Scotland) on holiday the big container ships would be moored overnight and were all lit up. looked like fairy lights.

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I love seeing the ships at night as like you said Joan, they are all lit up and look so magical. I’m always amazed that for the size of the vessels, they seem so quiet.
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jealous of that amazing view Sue, and your daffies are lovely.It must be like living at the sea-side where you are with all that view of the sea.
K


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Krikey there are alot of nasty people about arn't there. I have lived next door to horrid neighbours for 13 years. but so happy to say they moved out last week . The whole place is happier now that they have gone. The new neighbours seem very nice. All comes to he who waits.


L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lucky when you get good neighbours, I am very lucky--- hope I haven't spoken too soon though, the cottage next to me is for let, so who knows who will move in there.The lady who moved out was lovely.
I'm going to dinner with some of my family later, d.d.i.l has made a goulash, it's the real m'coy as well, her Dad was Hungarian and he taught her a lot of recipes. what his Mum taught him, my contribution is apple crumble.
M


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

May I say that you have a fantastic view Sue! Beautiful daffodils - it seems like ages since ours were out. I also love to see ships out at sea. When I lived in the North East (UK) we could see the sea from our house, especially Teesside. One year i watched as the ships signalled to each other on New Years Eve. It was a lovely warm feeling. Also as a child we saw Britannia sail up the North Sea on its way up to Scotland. The ship was a lot smaller than I had imagined it would be.

Last night we had the left over piece of slow cooked beef in gravy with home made chips, followed by apple crumble and custard. It was lovely at the time but I ate too much and felt full all night, DOH! 

I had home made goulash years ago and it was beautiful.

This morning I have been helping my husband shift some bricks from the old wall into the skip. More death stares from the neighbours, according to my husband but I managed to just ignore them. I think the silent treatment is the best way to deal with them. We have been told by another neighbour that if we get any trouble from the horrible neighbours then we have to log it with the local PCSO. Nothing we cannot handle so far. 

Ham salad sandwich for tea tonight and do a bit of knitting. My youngest son is going to phone later and it will be lovely to have a catch up with him. 

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now Sandra, question--- how many sts. do you cast on for doggie blankets, and what size pins please. I have some chunky wool/yarn that I can use up.-- or just the size of finished blanket will do....Also is there a special address for Battersea dogs home.? 
O


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

OK, Jan this is the pattern that they have online https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2012/mar/13/knit-blanket-rescue-dog

I knit mine using chunky wool and 6mm needles though. Also when I fancy knitting them thicker I combine the chunky with DK wool and use either 8mm or 9mm needles. The choice is up to you. The pattern can be used as a rough guide but I cast on 22 sts. I am sure the address to send them is at the end but let me know if it isnt and I'll post it.

I spoke to my youngest son this afternoon and he is well, thank goodness. It was so lovely to talk to him and I might see him in 2 weeks time as he is going camping in Yorkshire for along weekend. He has been in London for 3 weeks already!!!

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Perfect for those pooches,--do you have to follow the 'paw pattern', or can you just knit them plain do you think ? I mean a plain blanket is better than none isn't it, do you follow the pattern Sandra ?Yes the address is on the link.
How lovely for you if you get to see your son. Can't believe it's three weeks since he went. 
Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Quotes from cookbooks 

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really good news Sandra, you may be seeing your son in a couple of weeks. I bet he will be looking forwards to one of your lovely home cooked meals as well as seeing you. Those three weeks have gone so quickly haven’t they.
Yes, I love seeing the daffodils, there’s still some that haven’t bloomed yet so we are going to have a lasting display for a while.
We love living here with the river view, we’ll never take it for granted. Wish we had moved here years ago as there’s no way that we could have afforded a house on the mainland with this view. We feel very blessed.
Hope you enjoyed your goulash Jan, that’s a favourite of mine.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sue, glad you appreciate your view. It's the sort of view we only got when we were on holiday!

Temp here has dropped to 15C, sunny and breezy but feels chilly after recent weather. I'd like another small bunch of daffies from the next crop please!

T


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

So (sorry I dont like starting a sentence with SO but at this moment I cannot think of anything else!), you can knit them Jan in any pattern that you like. I sometimes incorporate a PAW pattern but I have knitted them in moss st, plain, basket stitch or anything that I fancy doing - but nothing lacy or with holes in.

Yes, I am looking forward to seeing my son and he has already put a request in for Chocolate chip cookies, which I will make.

I’ve bought some leek plants this morning and I’ll put them in this afternoon as the weather is going to be changeable during the week.

My husband has managed to get all of the old paths chopped up with the concrete breaker and not a moan from the neighbour so far. 

Ham salad rolls for tea tonight with a yogurt to follow as neither of us have been hungry lately.

T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Talking about food all of the time 

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Umm, we do love our food don’t we ?
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very much we like food, and we talk about it because we're in the kitchen :sm04: :sm23: 
I've made some of those rice crispie biscuits this morning, had to put them in the kitchen away from myself, they are sooooo good. When you make them you think they aren't going to hold together, but keep sqqueezing the dough into little balls and you'll find they do.
Thanks Sandra for putting me on the right
track for the blankets, I could do the 'paw' pattern but plain or moss stitch doesn't take any thinking about he he.
Glad the neighbours are keeping quiet.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Watched Corrie last night, I know Jan and Joan don’t watch it but I couldn’t believe how much weight young Craig the policeman has lost. I hardly recognised him, wonder what diet he’s been on. He’s definitely not been visiting our kitchen that’s for sure, Ha ha.
XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Am preparing for a day indoors, a warning of Francis the wind is here in UK , some places 90 miles an hour, -- this weather pattern is getting beyond a joke. Met. office says the West country is most affected, Thats your area isn't it Jeannie?, keep safe if it is.
B


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Been raining for ages here and it is supposed to get out sunny by about 11am then it will get really windy. What the heck is going on with this weather? Yes, Jan it is beyond a joke! I am supposed to be helping my husband this afternoon shift some broken concrete into the skip. Grrrr me and my big mouth! The skip goes back tomorrow and I have suggested getting another one as I am not breaking my neck doing this today! One good thing about the rain is the fact that we don't see the horrible neighbours for dust. Oh and it now looks like their daughter is moving in with them - Hell!!! According to my husband, who has lived here since 1998 (I only moved here 2006), the daughter is worse than the two parents put together. Oh well, the police are only a phone call away! 

Cleaning the bathroom this morning and then do a bit of painting this afternoon. How is your painting coming along Jan? Please post us the paintings when you get a chance. 

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Crikey Sandra, thats all you need , another crank coming to live next door-- just ignore them all, don't stoop to their level.The trees are really swaying in this wind, I bet there'll be some damage. My painting is coming along nicely, and yes, Laura(g/daughter) will post them for me later.
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dear oh dear, another nutcase moving in next door. Poor Sandra, do as Jan said and don’t stoop to their level. Focus on your hobbies and helping hubby in the garden and do not, on any account be tempted to chuck a lump of concrete at them, lol.
Hope the weather fines up for you all, it’s been chilly here today, 13 degrees.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Exactly best carry on Sandra and ignore them, maybe they'll get fed up if they get they don't get an reaction.

All this talk of painting makes me think I should get my brushes out again!!! 

Can't help with the weight loss Sue but I'd like the diet sheet. Temp here is 16C feels like 14C, raining and waiting for the storm......

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Francis the storm is brewing Joan, unbelievable how the weather has gone from unbearingly hot to this. Yes, get your brushes
out Joan, do you use oil or water colours ? I never seemed to get on with watercolours.
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Great that you girls are into painting, wish I could have a go too. I used to like art at school but lost interest when I got older. Maybe I should invest in some acrylic paints and give it a go, see if I can talk hubby into being a model for me, haha.
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hubby would be a great model Sue, give us something to drool over :sm15: :sm15: Have a go, get some acrylics and brushes, Amazon have some good deals, if you do decide,-- go for the 38ml. size tubes, the small tubes aren't worth buying. We could open an art gallery. :sm02: 
I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Iced tea in a tall glass 

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Julep with mint--- nice cocktail
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'Krackers' and cheese , with pickled onion and a bag of ready salted crisps, washed down with a bitter beer shandy
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Like the idea of opening an Art Gallery Jan, we could have a craft corner and a little cafe too. Not sure anyone would want to buy one of my paintings yet, maybe I could get away with a so called abstract. 
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Major modern art dealer , that just popped up on my screen haha,we could sell to him------ Big brother watching always comes to mind when that happens,could be talking about shoes for instance, a shoe ad.pops up

Well the wind last night was gale force, I think storm Francis paid us a visit.

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

No damage to your home or garden hopefully Jan. It’s been an icy wind here today, hubby played golf in it this morning.
He didn’t care about the weather, he came second in the veterans competition so has been full of it all afternoon. He’s a happy chappie for sure.
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

OK here Sue, no storm damage but I bet there's been some in parts of the country, it was pretty bad in the West country where Jeannie lives, hope all's well with her. Hubby must be well pleased with his achievement at golf, extra cookies for him :sm23: 
Doing chook breasts wrapped in bacon in a cheese sauce for dinner tonight, with baby taters and mixed veg.
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Perfect sounding dinner for you Jan. Chicken is so versatile isn’t it, I remember the days when it was a luxury to buy a chicken. Mum used to take me to the market where there was a lady who just sold whole chooks. Mum would poke the chooks to find the plumpest breasts. 
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite right Sue, if we had roast chicken on a Sunday it was either Easter or some special occasion, if money was a bit tight for Mum and Dad,which in their day was quite often-- a chicken it was for Christmas.
Must clean inside windows today, window cleaner comes next week, weather permitting, it doesn't take long as my windows are small.
R


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

RRRRRR I just typed out my text and it disappeared! 

Jan your tea sounds lovely. We are just having leftover vegetable lasagne with salad and might make some walnut shortbread for afters.

The horrible neighbours seem to spend all day, even in this strong winds, walking backwards and forwards to their relatives. My friend said to do my best and ignore them and they will eventually get bored. Our house is on a corner spot and our hedge is now gone and so is the wall as we are waiting for the builder to get here. The wall will be rebuild and my husband is out there right now packing the skip with more broken concrete. I just want the wall built, new hedges in and some level of privacy. 

I didn't do any painting yesterday but I may do some this afternoon. I have been knitting my 'safe at home' blanket for the spare bedroom. Then I discovered that it is not a good idea to mixture different brands of wool with each other as the weights are not the same. So I have a 'house' to pull out. Oh well, patience is a virtue!

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

So annoying when the text disappears, sometimes I ve typed a reply only to have a thing pop up asking if I'm a robot, click on 'no' and all sorts of rubbish appears and my text has gone grrrrrr. The sooner your wall is built and a hedge in place the better for you, I think your neighbours may have mental problems.
T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for your concern. The storm wasn't too bad at all here. Sometimes the weathermen get things entirely wrong where we are concerned. It was a windy day though with lots of rain overnight. but nothing damaging. Sorry you are having trouble with the neighbours Emmy. I know what that feels like. The rotters have moved. thank goodness. So all of us neighbours here can breath a sigh of relief and start enjoying ourselves again. Already been invited in for a cuppa by the new *friendly* neighbours. Good oh.


U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'U' can get back to normal now the rotters have moved Jeannie, very pleased for you. That was nice of the new neighbours to invite you for a cuppa, you'll have to keep your distance if you accept though. Yes your'e right the weather men/gals do over re-act to these weather warnings, but I guess they have to give some kind of warnings to motorists.
V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Very hot cup of tea! 

X


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Walking in the garden looking for tomatoes in my greenhouse, quite chilly out there.
xyor z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

You're right there Jan, temperature has dropped a lot and it's breezy out there! 

I used to do water colours and pencil sketches and I used design fair isle knitting and cross stitch charts! 


Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Awfully windy and cool here with grey skies. I don’t really feel like going out but it’s Thursday, magazine day plus putting the lotto on. Got to be in it to win it, haha. I’ve got a beef casserole in the slow cooker for dinner tonight, I might even make some dumplings to go with it. Not had those for ages.
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Being prepare every week Sue, it might bring you the Big Win!
I was hoping to send pictures tonight because I delivery the afghan yesterday and today I mailed out the shawl.
I'm having a few problems converting the pictures from the camera into the computer. 
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cheering to see that you are back on KP Ann. You must be very relieved that you have finished the Afghan and the shawl, looking forward to seeing the pictures when you post them. How are your hands and fingers after all that knitting, quite a marathon but very well done.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't lose your knitting mojo after that marathon Ann, it's not easy to get back! Nice to see you in the kitchen again!

E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Eagerly awaiting pictures. I seem to have lost my mojo. Since the family came down and my epic 4 afghan marathon. Lets hope it comes back soon. Plenty to occupy me at the moment though, trying to peel and chop all my fruit and veg. Not easy to give away this year as all my little villages clubs are closed due to covid. Counting my blessings.


F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Free coffee and bagels


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good snack, Sandy!

H


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Hot buttered toast with marmite I just love it.


I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I like crumpets with butter and marmite!

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jan likes crumpets with Dairylea triangles with a smidgen of marmite,yummy
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Jan likes crumpets with Dairylea triangles with a smidgen of marmite,yummy
> K


Kitchen girls all know what we like!!! I'll try crumpets with cream cheese in a tube or grated cheddar - don't have dairylea.

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Like it all, for breakfast I'm having oatmeal, sprinkle of cinnamon, Greek Yogurt, pineapple and strawberry slices. I also added a small handful of mixed nuts. 
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Mmmm I love Greek yogurt, so creamy and versatile, it's good with honey, muesli, banana, any soft or stewed fruit. One of my g/sons will be 20 tomorrow, I've made him a Victoria sponge cake, I think he'll visit because he's got the day off,----he's the one who helps at Tesco, my little hero----"6 ft" hero haha. Great rugby player.
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice sunny day today after such a wet, cold and windy one yesterday. We’re meeting our friends in town later as there’s a new coffee shop which has just opened. It’s called the Little Gem, ain’t that a cute name ? 
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh lucky you to be going for coffee, it's ages since I met up with any of my friends for a coffee and catch up, it's as if we are being punished for something we have not done.
I've been since the crack of dawn, got up for a wee, couldn't get back to sleep so got up and tidied my bedroom, sorted stuff out for charity shop, now having a cuppa and checking out emails. Lady Luna wonders what's going on ha ha.
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Perfect morning out with our friends. The coffee shop was a lovely spot to meet, great coffee and cake all around.
I had a piece of orange cake with fresh cream and hubby had a slice of caramel cake. I really feel for you Jan not being able to get out and about and meet up with your friends. I remember you always enjoyed a cuppa after your shopping. Hope those days are soon back for everyone.
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Question is a big one Sue-- when will we be back to normal? I wish they'd get a really positive, safe vaccine so that we could go about our daily routines without feeling scared.
It's dark,only 8.30 am, pouring down rain, a really miserable day it's going to be .
You and hubby made a wise choice with your cakes, they sound really yummy.
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Question is a big one Sue-- when will we be back to normal? I wish they'd get a really positive, safe vaccine so that we could go about our daily routines without feeling scared.
> It's dark,only 8.30 am, pouring down rain, a really miserable day it's going to be .
> You and hubby made a wise choice with your cakes, they sound really yummy.
> R


Really wish some thing will happen soon, I'm scared of going anywhere other than medical!! I haven't seen anyone except our neighbour since Feb and haven't had my haircut since January. I've trimmed hubby's hair for him.

I did the same as you Jan got up at 4.15 and couldn't get back to sleep so read my kobo for a while then got up and dressed!

Your cakes sound lovely Sue, did they have coffee and walnut?

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry Joan, no coffee and walnut cake but I should put in a request for it as I like that one too. You girls are going to be really tired tonight with your early mornings. Hope you manage to have a bit of a lie in tomorrow morning.
T


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

The rain here hasn't let up yet. I also haven't met up with friends in months. Yes I do think that we are being punished for something! Yesterday I decided to tidy out the cupboards and threw out all the out of date stuff. Not much left in them now but I know that the stuff is in date! Last night I felt exhausted and just sat and watched TV and did a bit more knitting. For the last two nights I have slept like a log - if a log could sleep! Fish and veg for tea followed by an apple pie and custard. I picked up a bag of windfall apples from our local pocket park the other day. An afternoon of knitting and watching Classic Coronation Street is on the cards. At least the rain is keeping those horrible neighbours in the house, thank goodness.

U


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Up to our eyes in mud and slosh here. Still nice and happy indoors. Made some dough for rolls this morning it is rising in the slow oven. Can't wait for some nice crusty rolls with my tea tonight. V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very nice thought of crusty rolls, I could just eat one right now with some extra strong matured cheddar, mmmm. But the next best thing will be my special parmesan crispy biscuits, I hope you try some, you'll love them.
Rains stopped, but it's still blustery so won't be going on my daily stroll, best place is in home with TV and knitting. 
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

We senior citizens have got to start paying for the TV licence again, it's a privilege that was given to us a few years back saying over the age of 80 we get it free, now the government want us to pay £175 a year-- ruddy cheek, I received my form the other day and it's gone in the cupboard, if I get a reminder I shall act silly ( I can do that easy) ha ha , and say I forgot.
xy or z or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

x-tra expensive for having a TV. I won't mind paying for the TV if only limit the commercials. It's unreal how many meds are advertise, you know who is making the money. 
Movie plays for 3 hours with hour & half of commercials. By the time the commercials ends I forgot about what I was watching. LOL I have a hubby that likes flipping sometimes he has three shows going on at once. 

Y Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Awfully expensive to watch tv these days, especially as there are so many repeats and commercial breaks. We have pay tv (Foxtel ) for some channels but even those have commercial breaks. Ann, Art sounds like my hubby, he can watch three channels at once too, usually sports of course. 
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Brewers (Major League Baseball) are a treat I will often sit in with my knitting and watch them. I was never a fan of Milwaukee Brewers until this year.
It sure beats flipping the news channels. 
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I need to show pictures of the shawl and afghan that I was working on for a week. The afghan I finished off for my 92 knitting teacher. She started it for her Great grandson. The afghan pattern said it needed 4 skeins of yarn when I got it there were 3 skeins left to knit. The day I receive it Lilla's GD went into labor the family wanted me to finish it off as fast as I could, I thought maybe within a week I could have it done. She had a few mistakes and one large one. I had to rip back to remove her loose stitches and a huge knot. There were 250 stitches cast on, too many stitches for the amount of yarn. Besides Lilla having lung & liver cancer she was becoming very forgetful. I'm sure this was her last attempt at knitting. I try to keep as much as her knitting in the afghan because this was hers, I was only trying to help her along. 
The final measurement of the afghan was 56 inches width by 30 inches length. 

The shawl also had a deadline, this was made for a high school friend of mine. She wanted it done for her Anniversary Sept 6.

I kept at it and I made the deadlines. Yippee!!!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Colossal effort Ann and beautiful work. I’m sure that your ex teacher was delighted with the Afghan and it will be lovely for the new baby. Also, your high school friend will be so happy with the shawl, it’s a lovely pattern. Well done you. I hope you are now giving your hands a bit of a rest before starting your next project.
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Colossal effort Ann and beautiful work. Iâm sure that your ex teacher was delighted with the Afghan and it will be lovely for the new baby. Also, your high school friend will be so happy with the shawl, itâs a lovely pattern. Well done you. I hope you are now giving your hands a bit of a rest before starting your next project.
> D


Did a couple of dishcloths with a new pattern.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Endlessly knitting is our Ann. I bet your fingers twitch when you are asleep, haha. That’s a nice dishcloth pattern.
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

For your information girls in UK,----farmer on last night news was being interviewed how weather had affected his wheat crop, he said the harvest was poor which will affect flour mills, also price of bread could go up !!! I won't be panic buying, but when I go to my Co-op I'll get a bag of SR & plain---- if there's any on the shelves.
Yes Ann, I agree with the others, the blankets are beautiful, you made a sterling job, dish cloth is nice too.
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Good idea to maybe freeze a couple of loaves as well Jan. You have to feel for the farmers don’t you, relying on Mother Nature. 
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Heart breaking for the farmers, all those hours and hard work and nothing to show for it.--- yes I'll pop a couple of loaves in the freezer, good thinking Sue thanks.
Have made a start on a blanket for Battersea dogs, seems funny to be knitting after doing so many c2c crochet blankets for people.I've packed them all away (all 4 ) of them single bed size!! Someone will get one at some point.
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hard being a Farmer dependant on the weather, it's cold, 14C, wet and miserable here, could do with some heating soon. I've gone back to trousers and a cardi. Who would believe how hot is was just a few weeks ago?

I


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm really pleased Jan that you are knitting for Battersea dogs. When I send mine I sometimes pack in some little treat, although this is not compulsory along with a card. It's up to you whether you put your address on but I certainly put my email address and they let you know when the blanket or blankets arrive. Over the years I have never sent a one without them acknowledging the fact that they have got there. They are so lovely. I was in Tesco one day and they have a box for a local rescue centre collection box in the store. The man from the centre was there emptying it and I offered to knit some blankets for them. What a rude man!!! He said that they didn't want knitted blankets as they get dirty and have to be washed. I asked them just what they used and he walked away!!!!! So what do they use? Also these blankets are the dogs forever blanket and they take them to their new home with them. grrrrrrr!!!

Yes, I would hate to be a farmer at any time of the year. I discovered when I worked at the hospital that farmers are in the high at risk category for suicides - heartbreaking.

Steak, chips, mushrooms and onion rings for tea tonight - made by my husband. Then tomorrow night he is making a Thai Red Curry - mmmm wonder what he is up to? No he likes cooking and I have cooked/baked loads in the last few months so he decided he would give me a weekend off. Now what do I do???

Well, I might catch up on some TV while knitting my "safe at home blanket". So far I have 21 houses knitted - not sure how many more but I want it to fit the spare bed.

Have a great weekend all and how about a catchup in the kitchen tonight with some hot whisky toddies, gin and tonics, brandy and babychams with nibbles? See you later. x

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just count me in for kitchen goodies,wouldn't it be lovely if we really could---- ah, but we can dream can't we .
What a nasty man you spoke to in Tesco, he needs to attend customer training manners, anyway Sandra, we're doing our bit for the lovely doggies,and puddy tats.I just hope he's never homeless and cold. He he.----Yes Joan, cardis and hot soup is order of the day, unbelievable how it's gone from sweltering hot to how it is now, not complaining , I like it cold, better for poor old swollen legs and feet.
K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kellogg’s cereal for breakfast. 

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Latte coffee with your Kelloggs sandj, and maybe one slice of buttered toast and marmalade
M


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Marmite on toast with thinly sliced tomatoes. 


N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice !! Peanut butter and marmite on toast on toast 
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh, butter and marmalade or ginger conserve any time of day!

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Peanut Butter on toast with a half of a banana, half for me and the other half goes to hubby. 
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quick to agree, all those things are yummy on toast, even Nutella occasionally.
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Refrigerator clean-out for my Booyah Soup. Onions, celery, red cabbage, green beans, carrots, brown rice, and chicken. 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sounds good. I made pork with harvest vegetables in my Tefal Cook4Me yesterday. There was potatoes, carrots, Swede, leek, cauliflower, Brussel sprouts and zucchini in it. Very tasty and healthy. There’s some left for dinner tonight, I’ll probably do some oven fry chips or wedges to go with it.
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Two lovely sounding soup recipes, copying down for winter ideas.Always ready to try cooking new recipes. Lot of people ,including some of my family have gone to the coast for the Bank holiday weekend,can't say I envy them, weather being as it is,a change of scenery and good sea air will do them good.
U


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Unbelievably cold here last night and the central heating was definitely on. The sun is out this morning and the conservatory is nice and warm.

One of the relatives of the horrible neighbours (next door) was out with a chain saw this morning at 7am cutting down some trees in their gardens. Honestly this area was great until the last six months and now I feel like I just want to move. Last night another relative of the horrible neighbours had a party, outside. Yes, in the cold and the rain. Barmy doesn’t even cut it! 

It’s one month since my lovely son moved to London and I miss him like mad. He might be going camping next weekend, weather permitting, and will call here on the way. 

Last night’s tea of steak, chips, mushroom and onion rings was lovely - I made the chips, my husband did the rest. Also Red Thai curry for tonight, again made by my husband. Then tomorrow I’m making some Carrot and Coriander soup with home made bread rolls.

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very inconsiderate of the ghastly neighbours to be sawing trees down at that early hour, especially on a Sunday, what do the neighbours the other side of them think--- same as you I guess. Partying in cold and rain just proves that there must be screws loose, it's such a shame when creatures like them spoil a nice area. Are they the owners Sandra or do they rent it ?
Love the sound of last nights dinner, and tonights sounds pretty good too.I'm off to the Kibworth gang for my dinner tonight, d.i.l is making Austrian chicken with trimmings.I'll make the most of it because theyr'e all off to Cornwall for the week next Sunday, 6 adults, baby Oliver and 3 dogs, they rent a huge holiday cottage, sleeps 8, and I went with them, same place 3 years ago, it was beautiful, don't think I could manage the journey now, it's a long way to sit even though I know they'd stop for me to stretch my legs, I'd feel I was holding up the journey.
Back to my knitting now, dog blanket is coming along nicely and using up a bit of my unwanted stash.
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Well what I can I say about your neighbours, hope they are renting and move on very soon!

We all seem to be on to good warming fare! My pressure cooker isn't working at the moment, the steam was leaking out so I bought a new rubber gasket and that has made the problem worse!!!!! :sm14: :sm14: 

XYZ or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'Y' not go for a slow cooker Joan, not as quick to cook a stew, but you can throw all your vegs and other ingredients in and leave it to cook all day, or just a few hours till your'e ready to serve. Check them out and see what you think.
Just a thought.
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Another thought Jan, but I've used a pressure cooker for fifty five years (come Sept 4th) and don't think I could change now. Too used to beautifully cooked veg in 4 mins and lovely veggie stews etc. I shall have to ponder.

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Because you are so familiar with a pressure cooker I can see why you wouldn't want to change Joan, a new one would be a nice treat for you. I had one years ago but didn't get full use from it, -- to be honest I was a bit scared of it, always had visions of it blowing up ha ha.I think it was the safety valve that scared me
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Careful you must have been Joan with your pressure cooker did you ever think about getting an Instant Pot.
In my case I'm like Jan I'm afraid of using either one, thinking it might blow up on me. 
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Do try a slow cooker Anne if you haven't already, I feel safe using mine and they are so inexpensive,
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Do try a slow cooker Anne if you haven't already, I feel safe using mine and they are so inexpensive,
> E


Easy to use, I even make my own lotion in my slow cooker but of course when I do that I use a liner. (coconut oil, coconut butter and bee wax. )

F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Each to own I suppose, my PC isn't the same one I bought 55 years but a very similar model.

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fast & easy for some using a Pressure Cooker but others it's a Nightmare. 
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Going to stick with my slow cooker, I'm used to it and can always rely on a good meal from it.As Joan said, each to their own whatever you are comfortable with.
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Had a Pressure Cooker 45 years ago, it was a wedding gift. I was pretty scared of using it at first until I mastered it and it did make some lovely meals. I had a gas cooker then which was easy to control the steam valve but I still sometimes worried the cooker would explode and put a hole in the ceiling, haha. The Tefalcookf4me which I have now is great, you can also use it manually as an everyday cooking pot. I do like using my slow cooker too, it’s lovely having the smell of food cooking all day, wafting around the house. Aren’t we fortunate these days, having so many different cooking appliances to choose from, not like our mothers era. Mum had a huge chip pan which got used many times during the week plus a set of saucepans and that was it. I remember the days before she got a washing machine too, the big mangle would be set up outside the kitchen door. Scary looking thing ! 
J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Talking about cool weather. I’m melting in heat! 

Jumping Jacks 

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Keeping Cool, nice weather by us, 70-75 degrees. Sandy do you have central air? 
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Looking forward to spring, 1st day tomorrow. Today feels warmer than it has been though we’ve still got the wood heater on. 
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

MMMust be 6 months difference between us. Our Autumn is starting up then Winter. Winter seems like the longest season. I guess it doesn't really matter what season it is I'm looking forward to this pandemic to end. I can't wait until they find a cure. My GD was suppose to start school tomorrow for the first day of the school year. It was cancel one of the teachers tested positive with covid. 
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Not good news for your GD Ann, is she able to be home schooled? 
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Not good news for your GD Ann, is she able to be home schooled?
> O


Opening for school will be postponed for another week. 
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pupils will be happy to have another week at home.
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quandary with schools, ours are due back this week in the UK, whether it will happen/last who knows.

Our Autumn starts on 22 September, seems like winter this morning, 8C/46F. The sun has appeared so maybe it will warm up a bit.

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really nice day here today. I washed the bed sheets and got them on the line outside. The mornings are getting light earlier and the nights are staying lighter for a bit longer. There’s a few more flowers poking their little heads out too, I think there’s a hyacinth in the back garden. It’s the lovely blue shade of a hyacinth anyway, I’ll have a proper look tomorrow.
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sunny here, but cool enough for a cardi, or light jacket when I go for my little walk. I think the very hot spell we had here was our summer.Bedding all washed and on the outside line, just got to tidy up then rest of the day I can please myself. No meal to cook, d.i.l sent me home with a plated dinner and pudding, I'm a happy lady.--- and a lucky one.
T


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

That sounds great Jan - No cooking. I cannot complain as my husband did the tea for the last two nights. Last nights red thai curry was lovely with the last of the apple pie to follow. It has clouded over here but it was lovely and sunny earlier. I didn't get up until 9.30am this morning!!! To be honest I just couldn't fancy another day of those pesky neighbours but once I put my Teflon coat on I will be ok again.

An afternoon of planting my leeks and maybe do a couple of pots with violas - I bought them at the beginning of last week so they should be still ok. My husband has been in his garage/workshop since really early making a bike rack. Me and my big mouth! I said that it would be great to have a trip to Grafham Water https://anglianwaterparks.co.uk/grafham-water and take our bikes. Well, I used to go there a lot when I lived nearer to it. My friend, youngest son and I had some really great days there bike riding. Its ages since I rode a bike. Have I bitten off more than I can chew? Time will tell. Well it will get us away from here for a day and a bit of exercise as well.

I did a little doodle painting yesterday and I really enjoyed it. Have a lovely day everyone in this lovely warm kitchen and I will catch up later.

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U go for it Sandra, you might have a sore bum later but you'll have a lovely day, if you don't fancy pedalling why not hire an electric bike ha ha ha.
v


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very fun day out for you Sandra, don’t forget to take your helmet. It’s years since I’ve rode a bike though they do say you never forget. I’d prefer a tandem then hubby can do all the pedalling, haha.
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

We could join Sandra and hubby Sue, they have tandems to hire, you on the front me behind, they also hire out helmets so we'll be ok-- what a hoot we'd look ha ha ha. I think Sandra would disown us.
X Y or Z or even A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A nice comfy seat on the back of someones tandem would be good for me please!

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Be ready Joan, you can hitch a lift on the back of Gordons tandem, bring some goodies with you and we can stop on the way for a pic-nic. :sm23: :sm02: 
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Can bring some goodies as long as I don't need to pedal!

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't worry Joan, you won't have to pedal, just sit on and enjoy the ride. We can all meet up and share our goodies, there might even be an ice-cream van so we can enjoy a Mr. Whippy with a flake--- and if there is I'm sure the man will take every precaution by sanitising everything.
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

extra toppings for my ice cream, sprinkles, coconut, nuts, hot fudge, whipped cream and top off with cherry. 
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fun day out for sure, I hope they’ve got trainer wheels for me, just incase. Looking forward to a Mr. Whippy too.
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Going along with the idea of trainer wheels, Yippee Ki-yay we are having Fun!
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

How about hiring a log cabin for the week? I've heard they have big family sized ones sleeping up to 10 people so we can still distance ourselves.We can have cooked food delivered, and a cleaning person every other day.A nice break for us all.
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I’ll be in that Jan, especially if we are getting food delivered too, Whoopee. Can we organise a masseur as well, I’ll have sore legs with all that pedalling. Not to mention a sore bum, haha. I’ll bring a knitted bicycle seat with me, nice alpaca yarn. 
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jolly good Sue,I'm sure there'll be nice young men and women there to give us massage and facials, we can have the works. I hope the others will agree with us, i'm sure they will. We'll have a bar with soft drinks and alcoholic ones for those who fancy a tipple.If the weathers good we can take short bike rides to work up an appetite - Whoooooooo I can't wait.
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep me in, sounds, like fun. Will have to bring Hubby and Nikolai, perhaps two cabins would be better..........

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Let's book two log cabins, then the chaps can have their space without having to listen to us giggling about daft things while we knit, more the merrier I say.
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Must remember to pack my new heart medication, all this pedalling and massages might set the old ticker off.
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now that we're all set to go , tallyho and hey ho Silver, watch out world here come the crazy gang.
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh dear you're certainly right there Jan, the natives won't know whats hit them!

P


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Pleased that so many of you want to join us on our bike ride. The log cabins sound great as well along with the food delivery! 

Let’s make a long weekend of it all and have a great party! Also a masseur would be essential for all the bike riding bottoms.

Dear husband hasn't finished the bike rake yet and the speed that he goes at we might get a ride out around next spring!

My youngest son phoned yesterday and it was lovely to have a chat with him. He's is staying here on thursday night on his way to Yorkshire on friday morning. Camping with friends, but not sure where. Then he will be calling here on monday to pick up more stuff and then on his way to London. I am supposed to be going to see him some time at the end of September.

Q


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Quite a trip you have organised. I don't know if my cycling is up to scratch but count me in anyway. Lots of lovely things to look at and chat away till the early hours. Can't wait. Have made a large cottage pie for dinner with cabbage and peas, hopefully enough for two dinners. 


R


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Really looking forward to all of us on a trip out together. Ahhhh we can but dream.

Chicken casserole out of the freezer for tea tonight with some home made chips as there is not really enough for the two of us. Oh well chip butties will be lovely. I am chomping on the bit to make (not the C word) Xmas cake but my lovely husband thinks it is far too soon and it will be eaten long before then. Oh well that is my plan for friday afternoon! 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Emmy Cat said:


> Really looking forward to all of us on a trip out together. Ahhhh we can but dream.
> 
> Chicken casserole out of the freezer for tea tonight with some home made chips as there is not really enough for the two of us. Oh well chip butties will be lovely. I am chomping on the bit to make (not the C word) Xmas cake but my lovely husband thinks it is far too soon and it will be eaten long before then. Oh well that is my plan for friday afternoon!
> 
> S


Sounds like you should make three cakes then Sandra. One for now, one for Xmas and one for our cycling trip. We will need lots of sustenance you know. Hope you enjoyed your casserole and chip butties, yum.
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tea with lemon, I didn't have any ice tea all summer now the season is almost over. In the Winter I will have a cup of hot tea if I'm not feeling up to par. 
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U need any lemons ? I’ve got plenty on my tree at the moment, and some limes.
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very good Sue, do you bottle lemon juice? If so could you send me a bottle please, I like hot diluted lemon juice to drink. I also like it neat on green veg and white fish!!

W


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Would love to be able to grow lots of lemons as I use them in cooking all the time.

Small shop done at the supermarket and bingo this afternoon. All quiet with the neighbours over the last couple of days - what are they plotting? My dad used to say keep your friends close but enemies closer. But how can you get near to porcupines? 

My son has a sleep over here tomorrow night and I am soooooo looking forward to seeing him after nearly 5 weeks away! 

XYZ


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You will be busy baking chocolate chip cookies for your son Sandra, plus lots of other things I’m sure. It will be wonderful catching up with him again, enjoy his visit.
Joan, I usually freeze the lemon juice but before that, I remove the zest, it’s handy to have for baking. Sometimes I use the peel for making lemonade. I put the peel in a jug with half a cup of sugar and add boiling water to dissolve the sugar. Once it’s cooled, I strain it then add the juice of 4 lemons to it. It makes a lovely refreshing drink either neat or diluted with still or fizzy water. 
ZA


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ah well it was a nice thought!

Just out of interest my Uncle who lived in Australia loved the lemon tree in his garden and was married by it!

I know how you feel Sandra - it will great when we see our daughter again, it's been seven months now, good job we have the telephone!!!

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Back yard lemon & lime trees must be nice. Around here we have apple trees, looking forward to going to get some fresh picked apples while the season is here. 
We miss our kids no matter what age they are, I did talk to my son yesterday because it was his Birthday! 
I sent him a mask with his favorite sport logo on it as a gift. He was happy with it. 
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Citrus trees are great to have in the garden, we had oranges, mandarines and grapefruit along with the lemon and lime in Queensland. I miss the mandarines, I’ve been having to buy them this year plus oranges. 
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Citrus trees are great to have in the garden, we had oranges, mandarines and grapefruit along with the lemon and lime in Queensland. I miss the mandarines, I've been having to buy them this year plus oranges.
> D


Do you have orchards near by that you can pick your own? We can pick our own apples for a fee. Since we won't be taking the grandchildren any more apple picking, I buy them in the apple store. Today I brought a dishcloth to a generous lady who lives in our city because she gave me a small bucket of tomatoes, peppers, and purple beans. I went home with another pail of the same. She spends lots of time outside with her flowers and raised veg. beds.

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Enjoy your bucket of goodies Ann. We have places here where we can pick our own strawberries but I haven’t seen the orchards open to the public. I know that many farmers are worried because they normally rely on backpackers to pick the fruit but with COVID on and our borders closed, I don’t know what will happen. 
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

First of all we must think Safe
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Going to be hard for the farmers though, seeing their fruit rotting because they haven’t got the workers to pick it. 
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Harvest time was bad for our farmers this year,the weather has been so mixed,first came a sunny spell, crop ripened, then continuous rain and strong winds ruined it.It's heartbreaking for them. We have pick your own strawberry farms, I haven't been this year, but I bet they've had a hard time too.
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I did hear on yesterday’s news that Australia may be able to hep the UK with wheat. I think France has got a shortage too.
J


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Just made the chocolate chip cookies for my son’s brief visit. Still not sure when he will get here or even where in Yorkshire they are camping. In fact - I know nowt! I’ve also prepared a mince and onion pie for tea which will be served with mash, carrots (home grown) and peas. 

I didn’t win at bingo yesterday but thoroughly enjoyed the afternoon. I just couldn’t believe it when I came out that it was raining and cold - it was lovely, warm and sunny when I went in at 1pm!

Dear husband is not in a good mood this morning, his knee is playing up and I think he did it while trying to get stuff in this skip. I will be glad when the garden is all done. No sightings of the neighbours for days now, thank goodness. Oh and they own their house so there is no chance of them renting and moving on. The builder who is doing the garden wall has put the date back to some time after 15th September, which could be a good thing, taking into account the weather. More knitting this afternoon.

K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keeping warm, the weather isn't it's best although the rain is welcome!! Perhaps the rain will keep you neighbours indoors, Sandra.

Hope you locate your son. Your pies sound good, do you make your own pastry? 

Will be good if Australia can help with the wheat, you have to feel for the farmers all over the world being dependent on the weather!

We've been for hosp appt this morning - nothing exciting..... 

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Laid back today, I wasn't feeling that good. It's a good thing I had homemade soup in the freezer, that's what I'm having for Supper Veg & Chicken Soup. 
Being under the weather I spent most of the day knitting & watching TV. 
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Must be in the air, I wasn’t feeling too good yesterday, felt like my head was full of cotton wool. Today I feel a bit brighter apart from being a bit tired. At least when you are retired you don’t have to worry about a schedule and can have a nanny nap when you feel like it.
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Naps I don't usually do but once in awhile I will catch myself sleeping in the chair. You are right being retired, at least I didn't have to drag myself to leave for work.
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh I’m always dozing off in the chair, usual when I’m watching tv. I’ve learnt to record important things on tv otherwise I miss the endings. I dozed off doing a crossword the other day, woke up to find pen squiggles all over the page, haha.
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Perhaps it's our age! I didn't sleep well awake from 2am to 4.30! Don't feel like doing much today. Hope you both soon feel better!

It's our 55th wedding anniversary today but we shan't be going out to celebrate!!
At least the sun is shining.

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quarrels (small ones) and making up is a good recipe for a good marriage --- Happy Aniversary to you both,
Clearing out under the sink cupboards , throwing out big saucepans and dishes I'll never use, they can go to charity shop..
Feeling quite pleased with myself, it needed doing for ages.Funny how you put these jobs off, then when you do decide it makes you feel good.
R


----------



## jeanpf (Apr 26, 2014)

Bundt pan


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Really pleased with myself as well as I have just made my first (cover your eyes and ears!) christmas cake of the year! I’ve made a white christmas cake by Mary Berry. I made it last year and it was a huge success in here.

Well, my son got here around 7.30pm last night and we had a lovely long chat and he had his dinner as well. It was great to see him but he was so tired so off to bed early for him. Then this morning he was off soon (armed with chocolate chip cookies!) to meet his friends for a camping trip. They are off to Matlock Bath. He couldn’t get Monday off so he will be calling in on Sunday teatime on his way back to London. I am annoyed as the company wanted them all back in the London office by the second week in August - hence he got the apartment with his two friends. Well, the company office still haven’t opened and there is no date in sight!!!!!! All that money on rent etc could have been saved as he worked from here. He is upbeat though and likes sharing the apartment but he is fed up with working from “a” bedroom! I think I am more annoyed than him. I wanted to hug him but he was adamant that we shouldn’t just in case he is carrying any bugs back from London. I felt like crying as I watched him drive off - yet again. Oh well.

I just didn’t sleep too well last night either so I got up and had a walk around our village at 6.30am!

Happy anniversary Joan and many more to come. It is also my eldest son and his wife’s anniversary today. 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really appreciate your donations at the charity shop Jan. I’ve got some of my old pans around the garden for bird baths.
Congratulations Joan and Dave on your anniversary, hope you have a lovely day.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Singing "carriage made for two" for Joan & Dave. Happy Anniversary!
Two Anniversaries Today, may both couples be Blessed with many more years together!
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for all your good wishes Girls, including Bonnie who sends her love and says she is missing you all! We had a quiet day - maybe things will be better next year. 

Weather is getting quite autumnal now, hate to say it Christmas will be fast approaching. :sm06: 

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'U' naughty girl daring mention the 'C' word, I don't think this Christmas will be the same do you ?Sandra is well ahead with her Christmas cakes, I don't bother now that I'm on my own, but my d.dil always makes me one. Yes Joan there is quite a touch of autumn , leaves are turning colours and falling, another job in the garden sweeping them all up. (sigh).They go in the compost bin so plenty of good stuff to spread round the roses next Spring.
V


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Very much like autumn this morning when I ventured out for my walk. BUT my left heel hurts a bit now so I had better be careful as I had Achilles tendinitis for ages last year and I don’t want that back. My husband seems to think it is something called plantar fasciitis - not sure. An afternoon of just pottering in the garden might be on order or knitting my ‘safe at home blanket’. Jan how is your dog/cat blanket coming along for Battersea? 

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well Sandra , I'm afraid dog blankets have had to be put on hold for now. My friend who runs her own cattery needs blankets for her 'rooms', yes all the cats who stay with her have their own rooms beautifully 'furnished' with cusions, blankets, underfloor heating when it's really cold, a home from home cat hotel.My lovely Birman , Lady Luna stayed with her for a week while I went on holiday with my family a couple of years ago, I didn't want to leave her but she settled in ok.Anyway, I have some really chunky wool, I need to knit 6 just big enough to fit a cat basket so they won't take long doing them on nice thick needles


You rest that foot up, don't want you laid up because of it. I'm baking a Victoria sandwich this afternoon, I like to keep some sort of cake in the tin incase one of my kids or grandies pop in for a cuppa.
xy z or A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

You rest your foot, Sandra, you can't be too careful. Plenty of time for knitting.

Jan don't the cats get their claws caught in knitted blankets?

Z or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zipping along with the knitting, I started another prayer shawl which was a request by my son's girlfriend. A friend wants me to knit her a shawl for her Winter coat in teal. I'm undecided what to make her yet I do have some teal yarn, been looking at patterns. She is short I think a rectangle shawl will be Best for her, usually I make triangle shawls. Sandra take care of your foot. Happy Knitting Everyone!
A


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

All's well here, I think I've got my knitting mojo back at last. Started a silver and white sparkly cardigan for Elsie 2yr old grandaughter and I'm going great guns. Mind that foot, it can lead to all sorts of trouble if you don't look after it. Made scones today, and invited the neighbours for a cream tea in the garden. It turned out great. Not a scone left so they must have been ok. Had a good long natter too. 


B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Backyard get togethers are the Best, enjoy them as we can before Winter sets in. 
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Backyard get togethers are the Best, enjoy them as we can before Winter sets in. 
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cream tea sounds yum, I can understand there being no scones left. We sometimes go to the Lavender Farm in Bridestowe, just to visit the cafe as they serve lavender scones. They might sound odd but they are delicious, they also have lavender ice cream which is also wonderful and worth trying. 
D


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Did the foot resting yesterday afternoon even though my lovely husband wanted me in the garden and shifting concrete!!!!! He nearly ended up wearing it! This morning it is so sore that I took 2 Ibuprofens and just waiting for them to start working. I think another day of doing some knitting and general foot resting.

My son is calling on his way back to London after his camping trip and who knows when I will see him next. 

The lavender Ice cream sounds delicious - I must try some in the future.

I noticed the other day that our church has opened this morning for a little service. I am not a church goer and my husband is an atheist so he was surprised when I said that I was going. Then this morning I found I wouldn’t be able to manage it the way my heel is but there will be other times. I think the peace and tranquility of the church is just what I need right now.

Jan, that sounds like a lovely project, knitting blankets for cats. I will get back onto the blankets for Battersea once I get this stay at home blanket finished. I must be mad because I decided to make a cover for the single bed and now I am committed. Oh well, I am onto street number 6! 

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Enjoying knitting the cat blankets, and Joan in reply to you wondering if the cats claws get caught in the blankets-- I don't think they will in the ones I'm making they are so dense with the chunky yarn and big needles,Luna has one and she's never got caught up in it. They're more like a thick mat.----I've tried lavender ice-cream it's lovely.
Must have been a lovely change for both you and your neighbours to have a little 'garden party' and a good old chin wag Jeannie.
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fine thanks Jan, I was thinking more of DK I suppose.

Does you good to have blether and put the world to rights doesn't it Jeannie?

G


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Got to know the new neighbours with the scones. They seems very friendly. So that's good. I had an awful couple for 13 years that everyone avoided like the plague. Still trying to do something with all my apples and pears. Because I am not going to the little clubs in the village I can't give them away. So I have made crumbles and pies for when the family come. but I have only got so much room in the freezer.


H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Having friendly neighbors always help, ask Sandra with her neighbors from Hell! I haven't been visiting with my neighbors due to the virus we have been keeping our distance. 
Really tired of living like a hermit can't wait until this is all over with. Wed. we are planning on meeting our GD for a very short visit. Again we will be wearing our masks.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I’m lucky too, we’ve got wonderful neighbours and we all look out for each other. Jeannie, how about making some cider with all those apples ? 
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jeannie you could also make apple chutney. Shame to let those apples go to waste.

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

''KOR'' I love apple chutney, go for it Jeannie, my old Mum used to put sultanas and spices in hers, wish I'd asked her for the recipe.I'm sure you'll find one in your cook books or even ask Mr google.
L


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Lots of apple chutney, yummy! My gran used to make it when I was little and we always got a jar or three from her. Lovely with slices of roast pork!

Yes, you are lucky if you have good neighbours - ours are the rejects from Hell! 

It was lovely to have my son pop in over the weekend. He went camping and announced on his way in the door yesterday, that camping is not for him! Oh well the rest of it was great and he caught up with some of his uni friends. All socially distanced - so he said. After he had had some Sunday dinner he set off back to London and who knows when I will see him. Such a lovely lad.

Shopping done, wiped and put away and might go to bingo this afternoon. Dear husband has packed the skip to bursting and now need the builder to turn up next week and build the new wall. 

M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mmmm yes we used to have apple chutney with sultanas too, lovely with a piece of "rat trap" cheese!


N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Not tried apple chutney, I’ve led a sheltered life, haha. 
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Not tried apple chutney, I've led a sheltered life, haha.
> O


Oh Sue you should try it - you can also add green tomatoes to the mix!

P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Quotes on the refrigerator


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Relishes and Pickles I should try more of. We used to visit a cafe that did a great ploughmans platter and I must say, with the different relishes and cheese it was very delicious.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Samples I could make a meal on it, sample of crusty Bread with humus, petite desserts, cherry tomatoes, celery with cream cheese, stuffed mushrooms Etc. These are only a few does anyone else want to add? 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Ann for making my mouth water. What about some mini quiches and pork pies ? They will have to be English pork pies though, they make the best.
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U could also add mini veggie scotch eggs, stuffed olives and some white grapes!

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very good idea Joan, it’s going to be a lovely spread isn’t it.

Hubby was taking photos again this morning. All 3 photos were taken within a minute of each other but look at the differences in colour. :sm06:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wonderful view Sue, the sky colours can change so quickly with passing clouds.

XYZA


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

After the lovely sky, we had rain for most of the morning. I caught up with knitting some dishcloths then I worked on my puzzle magazines. The day seems to have gone so quickly, it will be bedtime in a couple of hours. 
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Bedtime is a long way off here - 11.15am, the weather is overcast but not overly cold.

Funny how some days seem to go quicker than others isn't it?

C


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Can I say a big thank you Sue for the wonderful photos? I bet if I tried to paint those colours it wouldn’t come out as good. Fabulous.

Good old homemade scotch broth for tea with some crusty bread. 

I also find that some days whizz by and others drag as I am looking at the clock. Time flies when we are having fun or so they say.

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Crumble (apple) in the oven, one for me and one for my lovely 'foot lady' she'll be here this afternoon to cut toe nails and deal with a bit of hard skin on big toe. She works for the NHS. but does home visits too, £30 for both feet is well worth it.
It gives her a bit of spending money too.
Those photos are stunning Sue, what beautiful colours, and how quickly they can change.
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dear hubby is always on the lookout for dramatic skies for me. He took them just after 6 am when I was fast asleep.
Apple crumble sounds delicious as does the scotch broth and crusty roll. You girls have been busy.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Early riser is your hubby, Sue. Does he use his photos? I put mine on a USB picture frame.

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

For as long as I can remember he’s always been an early bird. That’s a good idea, putting your photos on a USB picture frame, you get the benefit of seeing them.
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Going to bed, it also rain by us today. I collect rain water to water my inside plants. This should be a treat for them otherwise they get water from the store. Our faucet water has too many water softeners in it. It's great for doing laundry I don't need much soap. Our water is drinkable but I need to take it from the refrig. when it's cold I over look the taste. I spent most of the day knitting a shawl. 
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Had a good day weeding yesterday,mostly grass growing between the garden path slabs, I played the hose on it which made it easier,I have a long handled tool,(it's got a metal square shaped blade on the end) a bit like a small hoe, does the job a treat,no bending just sweep up and bin it.My feet are happy after the foot lady worked her magic.
I


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

I also did a bit of weeding yesterday afternoon. My heel doesn’t feel too bad this morning but I am continuing to try and rest it. Getting hair cut this morning, all under masks which can be hard at times. More scotch broth for tea tonight with some sourdough bread. An afternoon of knitting as dear husband has a day in his garage/workshop. I cannot be inspired to paint lately - how are you doing Jan with your painting? It’s my grand daughters birthday on saturday, she will be a teenager! No meet up but she might come here and stay during the next half term - if we are not put into lockdown. So fed up with it all. One of my friends lives 200 miles away and she sounded so fed up last night when we chatted. Both her and her husband are in the at risk group and they feel like they have been robbed of their life. So many people feel the same way but her husband is now 80 years old, she is quite a bit younger. So sad for everyone. Where will it end?


J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Joan did some weeding this morning! I shall be glad to have my hair cut eventually, I usually go to barber every six weeks but haven't been since January!!! :sm06: :sm09: 

We feel cheated, as though we have lost what looks like it will be about a year of our our lives. We are still scared to do anything other than medical appts. 

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keep your spirits up girls, despite what is going on. At least we are all ok, unlike lots of folk who have sadly not been as fortunate. Hopefully, the vaccine will be ready to go in the new year, Australia is supposed to be getting closer to having a safe one as is the UK, fingers crossed. I know that after this, none of us will take simple things for granted ever again.
L


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Look on the bright side - my mam used to say. There is a bright side as we are all still here. Our lovely days will come and we will appreciate them a whole lot more.

Thankfully my left heel feels a bit better today. I got my hair cut this morning and I am chuffed to bits with it. The hairdresser wore all the proper stuff, I wore my mask - even though it was full of hair when I got out of the shop. I know how happy sheep must feel on a warm day!

This afternoon I have made christmas cake number 2 which will be for my son to take to London whenever he wants. The smell in the house is lovely. Sorry for all of you who dont want to hear the C word but right now I think there are worse things to hear.

How about some pineapple upside down cake for pudding tonight with custard? Plenty for all of us and we can have a good natter - I wish.

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Maraschino Cherries on top of your pineapple upside down cake, Sandra? It really doesn't matter just save me a piece, thanks

Joan how long is your hair? are you pinning it up in a bun? I only had one hair cut since the shut down in March. 

Talk later, everyone have a good day, visiting my GD later this afternoon.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Not worried about cherries in the pineapple upside down cake/pudding, as long as theres plenty of custard.
I haven't had to cook today, got some left over spag bol , my son brought me a big box full he made it, I had half last night with a jacket and veg, -- the other half tonight accomanied by the same as last night, yummeeee.
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh Jan my hair is about an inch and a half to two inches all over but now it is about six inches. It curls up now all along the back! I'm in no hurry to go to the barbers, I've been cutting hubby's hair for him.

Lucky you with no cooking, hope you enjoyed it!!

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Plenty of Sandra’s pineapple upside down cake to go around, plus extra custard for Jan. Thanks Sandra, I wish I could try a piece of your Christmas cake too. You’ve been very busy in your kitchen and glad your heel is feeling a lot better.
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Oh Jan my hair is about an inch and a half to two inches all over but now it is about six inches. It curls up now all along the back! I'm in no hurry to go to the barbers, I've been cutting hubby's hair for him.
> 
> Lucky you with no cooking, hope you enjoyed it!!
> 
> P


Quite Cute your hair sounds with that natural curl, I bet your hubby likes it. Keeping him trim, you two are ready to venture out even if it's only for your medical appointments. 
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Red Everything 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Satay chicken and rice for dinner tonight. It only takes 15 minutes in the Tefalcook4me. One of hubby’s favourites, I have to keep him happy. 
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Seems like Christmas will be cancelled this year according to our Prime minister so you saying everything red sandj , reminded me that the old chap in the red suit might not be coming,What a mess this year has been.
Anyway, I shall see my new great grandson Theo today so that will be a lovely treat.
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

This Christmas is possibly going to be cancelled! :sm06: Who would have thought back in January it would be another year before we see our daughter! It looks highly likely now!

Hard not to get fed up, but at least we are all still here!

Doing some washing today as the weather looks good. 

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Upsetting for the children if Santa is cancelled. I’m sure there will be ways around it, lots of buying things online. 
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very upsetting for the children Sue, but like you say, there will be ways to get round it, we just might not be able to have the usual family get togethers, sickening for people like Joan not to be able to visit, or have visits from loved ones, I really feel for them.But we've got to keep our peckers up, keep smiling and hope for the best.
Now whose for crackers, cheese and a little drop of what you fancy, or tea or coffee for lunch?, put your best frocks and hats on, bring your wip 
and we can sit and put the world to rights. Oh, we meet in the kitchen, Mrs. Bridges lit the fire earlier for those who might feel a bit chilly.I've made a pineapple upside down cake, no cherries I'm afraid.
W


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Well, I haven’t seen two of my grand children since the beginning of March and now that look like it will be a lot longer. Christmas cancelled - oh no! I have made 2 christmas cakes already. Oh well, I will bring one of them along Jan and we can have a little feast what with your pineapple upside down cake. How about some savouries as well? Maybe a cheese and onion pie and some good old fashioned pasties? Lovely hot chocolate and cups of tea/coffee on offer as well. Bring any of your crafts and we can sit by the fire. Who is our gardener now? I forget. See you all soon (I wish)

XYZ or A


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

A terrible time for some families. Emmy that is so sad. Can't they visit you through the windows. Life is passing us all by and I hate to think of the long term effects of this nasty old virus on the mental health of us all.


B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bad Day for us, No Furnace, that went out yesterday. We had a repair man come last night and got it going for a couple of hours then it went back out. Good thing it isn't freezing out only need the furnace to take the chill away. No Water, the city are flushing the water lines today. I guess we can live with that for the day. We do have bottle water and sanitize wipes. As far as flushing the toilet I guess it won't hurt until tonight when the water is suppose to back on. Back to my knitting can't seem to do anything else. 
C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Cream Da La Mint Treat 

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ding dong sandj that would be a nice treat, I hope you get furnace and water problems soon sorted Ann,


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Every bit of shopping cleaned and put away! Ann - I hope your furnace and water problems are getting fixed - what is the weather like where you live? It’s fairly mild this morning with a thick grey cloud hanging over the area.

I’m planning on making a corned beef, leek and potato pie for tea. Probably have it with home made oven chips and baked beans. 

It’s one of my grand daughters 13th birthday tomorrow - no contact but I have sent her a card with presents promised for in the future. Long story but I haven’t seen her since the beginning of March. I text her and her sister at least 3 - 4 times per week. 

Also it is one of my best friends birthday tomorrow as well. I have known her since 1972 but she lives over 200 miles away in the North East (where I was born)

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Family and friends birthdays are not the same in these troubled times, makes you feel sad that we can't celebrate with them, but we have to be thankful that we are all well and can contact by text, emails and phone , not the same as being with them but better than nothing.
Very gloomy and cloudy today, no rain so I'll be able to have a little stroll round the village. Fish fingers and home made chips with mushy peas for dinner tonight


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good night for chips it seems! We're having cheese and mushroom omelettes, sausage and chips for hubby and a hash brown for me!

Maybe we can look forward to a better new year, we need something positive to hold onto in this world!! :sm11: 

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Had Shrimp & hash browns and jalapeno poppers today. The poppers were a treat didn't have them for a long time. I liked ordering them when we used to go to the pubs. 

Everything is well here the furnace is working and the water is back on :sm24: 

My GD will be 4 at the end of the month. Birthdays are really hard. Just don't know what to do, Sandra you might have the right answer send a card with celebrating later. 

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Having my breakfast, blueberries, Greek yoghurt, cinnamon and a sprinkle of muesli. Weather is very overcast and dull but it’s good to have the rain. Hubby mowed the lawns yesterday, first time this spring. The daffodils are still out and the Pride of Madeira shrubs are coming into bloom, as is the lavender. Lovely time of the year and seems to bring the usual signs of good things to come and hope.
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

It’s great that you’ve got your furnace working again Ann. Your dinner sounds delicious.
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I can smell the Lavender, what a good way to bring in Spring! We have Autumn in the air by us, it's one of my favorite seasons besides Spring. 
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I can smell the Lavender, what a good way to bring in Spring! We have Autumn in the air by us, it's one of my favorite seasons besides Spring. 
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just thinking about Autumn, it’s one of my favourite seasons too. The way the leaves on the trees change colour and the smell of wood fires in the air. Plus, thinking about the comforting foods we enjoy more and the smells in the kitchen.
K


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Knitting in the Autumn, just great! Autumn is my favourite time of year as well, then Spring, which we all missed this year.

I can remember as a child helping my dad to harvest lots of vegetable at this time of year. I grew up in the North East and had a fabulous childhood, sorry for anyone who didn’t. My dad used to grow leeks for the local Leek Show - he won some lovely prizes as well. This time of year reminds me of home made broth, pies and stews. My mam had a little cafe and dad grew all the vegetable for it. Life was bliss............... memories. 

Today we are just having bacon sandwiches for tea as we are going to try and get a bit more done in the garden before the builder arrives. Oh and we haven’t heard from him yet and he should be here this week!!!!!! My husband has phoned him twice with no reply. I might be worrying about nothing, but hey what is new.

It’s my grand daughters 13th birthday today and I won’t see here. Haven’t seen her since the beginning of March. Also my lovely friend is 75 today. Let’s raise a glass to them.

Ann - glad your furnace is up and working again. 

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lots of chicken left over from yesterdays special buy from the Coop, £3 for a good sized bird, plenty left to make another dinner and the rest can go in the pot with veggies then when I' ve picked meat off the bones can put in containers for next week, I love making dinners in advance, saves so much time.
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Memories from your childhood sound very special Sandra. My mum used to ban dad from gardening, he would kill the flowers and save the weeds, haha. My granddad had a great veggie patch, rhubarb, potatoes, cauliflowers, cabbages, onions and beans he grew. My brother used to grow the most amazing tomatoes, all the locals would load up with them.
Jan, your chicken was a great buy for £3, was that cooked as well ? We have to pay around $10-12 for a bbq chook which would be about £6. 
N


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Nan - This was the name that everyone knew my mam by as she ran her little cafe - only 8 tables. 
My dad had a small back field which he used to grow potatoes and other vegetables. He also had a side garden, allotment and a large greenhouse (he built himself). I used to help him set the seeds during the winter/spring in the heated greenhouse. He also had a trophy for the best cauliflower in the show. I loved helping him and sadly he died when I was 19 and he was 57 - cancer. Thinking about him every day and the great times that we had. When my children were small I tried to give them the best times that I could but it wouldn’t compare to my childhood.

Jan, chickens at the moment are quite cheap in some of the supermarkets. I also like to prepare meals in advance and have a day off from cooking.

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oven Bake the chicken legs, thighs and wings. Save one of the breasts for sir-fry. Take the rest of the chicken and boil it up. From the boil chicken I take the other breast and make chicken salad. The broth from the boil chicken I make soup and use the rest of the chicken for the soup. It's surprising how many meals I get from one chicken! Since we are light eaters my hubby wants me to cut back and make smaller meals. He really doesn't care for left-overs. My left-overs I usually need to be created and create something new. 

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Perfect morning with blue skies and hardly any breeze though it is only currently 8 degrees. I’m having blueberries again for breakfast, they are so sweet.
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quick eating those blueberries, just pop them in your mouth. Do you have blueberries bushes by you or do you buy them like I do in the store. I can't go without my berries in my frig. either blueberries, strawberries or raspberries. Winter for me gets harder because I can't always get the fresh fruit then I settle for frozen cherries. I just don't care for the frozen berries. 
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really look forward to this time of the year Ann with all the fresh berries in the stores. I have got one blueberry shrub in the garden which I have to keep netted as the possums also love blueberries. It’s a bit early for the fruit here in Tasmania so most of our berries come from the mainland. It’s funny looking at the labels and seeing that many of the fruit is from near where we lived in Queensland. Our lemons and limes in the garden are really doing well but not so the apples and nut trees. 
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Scottish raspberries are the best, and summer strawberries grown here are also the best, I don't like Spanish strawbs which we can buy, no taste in them. 
I got up early and watered the garden, seems like we are in for another hot spell, Mother nature is certainly mixed up isn't she ? Now that I've done all my jobs I'm going to finish off a painting.It's a sea scape and I'm not too happy with it yet.
T


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Such a wonderful time of year. Even the day light seems more golden. Last night I watched as the sun disappeared and left the hillside in the distance bathed in golden light - lovely.

You are so lucky to be able to grow lemons and limes. When my friend moved to Perth, Australia she couldn’t believe it when she discovered a lemon tree in their back garden. She posted me a photo of some of the massive lemons that came from it. Sadly she didn’t settle there and came back to the UK after one year. 

My husband is doing dinner tonight - slowed cooked lamb with the trimmings. Really looking forward to it.

A bit more gardening today while the weather is lovely and sunny and maybe make some rice pudding for dessert tonight.

T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Treats for afternoon tea.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Treats for afternoon tea.


U have anything in particular in mind? I will be there for tea and I guess I will be Surprise, I hope it's something with berries in it :sm24:

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Various berries stirred into greek yogurt will please me.And my teatime treat will be lemon meringue.Bring your own liquid refreshment. Then how about a game of Cluedo ?
W


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Would love to play Cluedo Jan. Roast lamb dinner was lovely, all done by my husband. No rice pudding as I forgot. Too busy weeding the back garden. Strawberry cheesecake instead from the freezer.

XYZ OR A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Your roast lamb sounds delicious Sandra, I used the last of my chicken in a made up meal by putting a layer of cooked ,shredded cabbage and leeks in a dish, cooked pasta shapes, chicken breast in cubes, in a cheese sauce, in the oven till the top was brown--- very tasty.
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Another one to join in the fun but will someone please tell me how to play cluedo?I've never played it.

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Another one to join in the fun but will someone please tell me how to play cluedo?I've never played it.
> 
> B


Best game ever when I was growing up Joan. You had to work out who killed who, where and with what, sounds gory but a lot of fun. Miss. Scarlet, in the conservatory with the lead pipe. Or was it Colonel Mustard, in the library with the revolver ? Haha

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Clue I played many years ago, is cluedo the same? One time Art & I went to a mystery show, that was fun guessing who the murderer was. I'm like Joan I'm willing to learn any game. 
I truly enjoy playing games. Now days the only games I see the ones on TV, today it was a double going on at the same time. Football and Baseball. Our football team (Green Bay Packers) won 43 to 34, high scoring game. The Milwaukee Brewers, well they lost 12 to 0.
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Don’t know if it’s the same game Ann. I loved playing board games and probably still would if I could get off my iPad, haha.
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Eeeek is that why we play games on KP? :sm16: :sm09: We all seem to like to play some sort of a game even our word games. 
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fact is we all seem to like playing games! We used to play Monopoly, dominos, scrabble and card games, no gambling, only for matchsticks or points! I now play card challenges on my laptop or tablet.

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

For me, this is by far the best knitting paradise game I've played, not only has it kept our brains healthy, but saved our sanity in these horrid times, it's brought our little crazy club together, thanks to our Joan xxx 
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got daring and popped over to my Co-op, I needed milk so decided I could get a bottle and straight out, also a pack of 9 good quality TP, no other customers in there either, felt quite pleased with myself.
H


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Help arrived for me in the form of this KP “game”. I had had a really bad year long before the coronavirus struck so I hadn’t even looked at KP for months. Losing my beautiful cat Emmy (avatar) was one of the worse parts of it. When I did dip my toe back in the water I found this wonder “game” and I feel like I am amongst friends every day. I do battle bouts of depression from time to time but with your help and plenty of crafts I am ok. Thank you to Joan - we may never meet but I feel like I know you as a friend and all the others including Jan, who I have known on KP for a bit longer. My bingo afternoon - catch up with you all later - hopefully after I have won the jackpot of £50,000!!!!!!! 

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you to win that Jackpot Sandra, it would be wonderful for you.
Well my new invented pasta dinner was lovely, I've got enough for tonight as well, also one in the freezer, it's amazing what you come up with using a bit of imagination and a bit of help from other pasta recipes.
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jackpot for Sandra would be fantastic, you go girl, my fingers are crossed.
It’s nearly bedtime here, I’ve got to go for a renal ultrasound tomorrow which I’m not looking forward to. I have to fast for 4 hours then drink 750mls of water and hold it in until I’ve had the test. Hope I don’t disgrace myself. When I had my heart turn the other week, my pee test had protein and blood in it so they want to know what’s going on. Gee, I know I’ve said this before but getting old isn’t for cissies.
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keeping fingers crossed Sandra, I hope you'll throw a party for if you win. I'm sure we'll all keep our distance and be good girls! :sm11: 

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely morning here, I’m having Kellogg’s Special K cashew & Macadamia cereal for breakfast. Then, I’m going to have a crumpet and coffee, ready for my fasting in two and a half hours. Hope Sandra won the jackpot, ready to party.
M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

That cereal sounds wonderful. Must be a Australia thing. 

Mellow Music playing 

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Now when Sandra wins the Big Jackpot at Bingo don't forget the rest of us, Susan, Ann, Jeannie, BonnieP and Sandy! I hope I didn't forget anyone if I did please forgive me. 

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oops Ann, what about Joan, the creator of the kitchen game and Jan ? We will forgive you this time because of your age, haha, only joking.

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Perhaps Ann was having a senior moment which can be forgiven--- we all get them at times.
Well I had a lovely surprise yesterday, the lady who owns the cattery near me brought me a pretty plant for the garden, a huge bar of chocolate, a box of assorted shortbread and a box of fudge, as a thankyou for knitting her blankets for the cat hotel.I really did not want anything as it gave me something to do as well as using up thick yarn which I didn't know what to make with it, so-- happy lady, happy cats and lucky me. 
My g/daughter is coming for a short visit with Ollie --great g/son, later today, he learnt to walk while they were all in Cornwall last week so look out granny, - here I come -- ha ha.
Note to Joan and Sandra --- all the goodies were ''Taste the difference' from Sainsburys, so I won't feel guilty digging into them he he.
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite surprised, Ollie is walking already. Doesn’t seem that long since the little fellow was born.
That was a lovely gesture from the Cattery lady Jan. She must have really appreciated the lovely blankets that you knit. Enjoy your treats.
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really surprised Sue, Ollie was standing up the week before they went on hols, but he's mastered it and only 10 months old !! I've asked Joan if she can help me out by forwarding pics of The cat hotel, - I haven't got a clue how to do it, or to send photos for you all to see my family. I have to rely on Laura when she visits, and I don't really like pestering her even though I know she doesn't mind
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Such a clever little man, 10 months is young to be walking. Mum and dad are going to have lots of fun trying to keep up with him. Looking forward to seeing your photos.
T


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Drudgery.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

no1girl said:


> Drudgery.


??????


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

The photo link girls form Jan

https://www.purrsinncattery.com/

Hope you are getting on ok Sue and have a good result...

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U are a pal Joan, thanks for putting the link up for me.It really is a lovely place, Luna went there 2 years ago when I went to Cornwall with my family.
-- hope things went well for you Sue, we'll be thinking about you . 
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very lovely looking cattery, sounds like a great place to leave your loved felines.
My ultrasound went ok though having to drink all that water beforehand was very uncomfortable. The radiologist wouldn’t discuss anything so I have to wait until Monday when I see my GP. It’s going to be a long week.
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Very lovely looking cattery, sounds like a great place to leave your loved felines.
> My ultrasound went ok though having to drink all that water beforehand was very uncomfortable. The radiologist wouldn't discuss anything so I have to wait until Monday when I see my GP. It's going to be a long week.
> W


Well glad it's over for you Sue, do you have to pay for tests like that or do you pay insurance?

Lovely cattery Jan - I think I'll move in for a break, perhaps you can come and see me!!! :sm11:


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Xcellent Looking cattery Jan, and lucky you getting some lovely goodies. I used to take Emmy to the same cattery for years and she actually seemed to like going there. She was never stressed and settled back down at home straight away. It’s always good when we get a good place for them.

Ollie will certainly give you all a run for your money. oh so lovely when the start walking about. I remember my youngest son managing to empty one of the cupboards in minutes! Sorry for that piece of information.

No luck at bingo on Monday but it was great to see old friends that I hadn’t seen in ages. Social distancing of course. Today, I did quite a bit in the garden and dear husband has gone to bed tonight feeling poorly. Fingers crossed that it isn’t the dreaded coronavirus. He said he felt all out of sorts for the last couple of days but I think he did a bit too much in the garage/workshop. Anyway, it is 00.20 so I must go and try and get some sleep. Catch up later with some coffee and walnut cake.

YZ or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yummy save a piece of Walnut cake for me. We had a scare today we thought one of our friends came down with COVID, he got tested and it was positive. Then we were told he got tested again and it turned out negative. He has a upper respiratory infection the last we were told. The scary part my hubby was with him this past Thursday.

Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ann, hope your hubby is ok, it’s rather worrying for you both. Sandra, I hope your hubby is ok as well, sometimes our men folk do overdo things, especially when they are in their man caves/ workshops.
Joan, no, fortunately I didn’t have to pay for the ultrasound, it was bulk billed as I have a pensioner health card. One of the good things about being older I suppose.
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bills I did all afternoon, now I'm done until they start coming in on the first of the month. Monday seems a long time to wait Sue. If you keep yourself busy and don't dwell on it, the answer will be soon. 
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Contemplating meditation in the meantime. Haha. The radiologist said that the results would be ready in two days so I suppose if it’s anything urgent, my doctor will phone me sooner ( I hope ). 
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Does it bother you a lot? 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Does it bother you a lot?
> E


Eh no. I didn't have any idea that there was a problem until the doctor asked for a urine sample when I was having the heart palpitations the other week. All I know is there was protein and blood in the sample which I was unaware of. I've been trying NOT to use Google Doctor as I'm sure there's lots of misinformation there. I'm just keeping my fingers crossed. 
F


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Felt so tired this morning as I didn’t actually go to be until after 2am after reading some of my book. Still awake by 4am and yet dear husband slept all through. Thankfully he got up feeling much better this morning but his back is still aching. I did say to him that he should rest a bit today, but no, he is in his man cave right now. Oh well, I do try. 

Coffee and walnut cake made and might have chicken and chips for tea tonight. Windows cleaned downstairs and might tackle upstairs inside this afternoon. All go!

My youngest son is coming, hooray on saturday night and going back on Sunday. He will be picking up some more stuff but it will be great to see him. Not sure just when I will see my grand children next. Staying safe but it is getting tedious now - oh well, it is better than the alternative. I despair when I think of all the mental health problems in this country, in the future. 

Cake and hot chocolate at 11am anyone?

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Great news Sandra, seeing your son again soon, Whoopee. Yes, I’ll have some chocolate cake but I would prefer a coffee to go with it please. Glad your hubby is feeling better today and is now in his man cave. Hope you don’t overdo things, cleaning all these windows. Chicken and chips sounds good for dinner.
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Fancy you knowing about the cattery Sandra, it really is a puuuurfect place isn't it.
Hope you get good results Sue, keep up the meditation girl -- hurrrmmmmm, thinking positive :sm01: and if your'e sitting cross legged with your eyes closed we'll come and help you to your feet ha ha.
Hope hubby is feeling better Sandra --- my g/daughter Laura sent me a text telling me she has a cold, so won't be seeing me for a while. She's not breathless or has a temperature so hopefully it's a common cold and not the dreaded corona virus.
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good afternoon Girls, been out (ugh!) this morning to Optometrist, supposed to have an OCT test every six months and haven't had one for nearly a year. 

Hope everyone is Ok after the various problems with health.

Coffee and walnut cake is my favourite - a slice for me please. :sm11: 

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Haha Jan, I was certainly sitting cross legged waiting to get the scan. Trying to hang on to the litre of water in my bladder was quite uncomfortable but I managed.....just.
Glad you managed to get your eye test done Joan, hope everything was fine. I was thinking of you this morning when I was watching Antiques Roadtrip as they were in Kent.
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I admire you for holding all that liquid in Sue, well done. Getting my hair shampood and blow dried this morning,Update on Laura, feels a lot better, still a bit of a cough, but certainly not the dreaded virus. A student here has been find £10,000 for throwing a party for 50 guests,I'm glad, it might set an example to other idiots--- question is, how will a student pay back such a huge amount. 
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just madness isn’t it, throwing these parties. I know there was one in Manchester a few weeks back, what are they trying to prove ? So relieved to hear that Laura is feeling a lot better, hopefully the cough won’t last too long.
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep fingers for you Sue and hope Laura soon recovers. It's good that parties are being caught and fines imposed, hope it makes others think but who knows!! I suppose they will be paying the fines in installments for years.

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lock them up and throw away the key if they have so much disregard for COVID safety. It makes you wonder how many of them will ever pay the fines, they should be named, shamed and put in the stocks. Let people throw rotten food at them. Haha. Actually, it would be a great idea to bring the stocks back, what do you girls think ?
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Must be a good idea Sue, as long as we social distance!

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nothing is going to stop idiots from flauting the law, they have no respect for themselves let alone others, yes Sue, bring back the stocks.
I think summer has returned here, it's been really hot today, I done a bit more weeding, but had to come in, I was done in.
Nice jacket spud with chicken kiev and cabbage in a white sauce, apple crumble and ice cream to follow.
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Nothing is going to stop idiots from flauting the law, they have no respect for themselves let alone others, yes Sue, bring back the stocks.
> I think summer has returned here, it's been really hot today, I done a bit more weeding, but had to come in, I was done in.
> Nice jacket spud with chicken kiev and cabbage in a white sauce, apple crumble and ice cream to follow.
> O


Oh the dinner sounds good as long as I can have quorn chicken! It's summer here too Jan. I have three men taking down our old shed, dumping the rubbish then putting up a new one. They are also replacing some broken glass in the green house from the last storm, clearing some brambles and surrounding them both with gravel. Hope it is cooler for them tomorrow....

P


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Proper warm here in Devon today. Made some crusty rolls and a small pot of blackberry jam. So lush and thick you could stand your spoon in it.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Proper warm here in Devon today. Made some crusty rolls and a small pot of blackberry jam. So lush and thick you could stand your spoon in it. 


Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quick,make more blackberry jam and hop on your bike and bring us some please, Sandra will make the crusty rolls and I'll provide drinks.
Hope it's cooler for the workmen tomorrow Joan, you will be lovely and tidy when they've finished.
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Reservations if you want to fly over by my house we are having cooler weather for the next couple days. Then the warm weather will come back. Not complaining I don't mind the warm weather in the Fall of the year. 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sunny day here too, quite lovely outside with just a small breeze. I took some daffodils and a pet sympathy card to my neighbours, they have just had to have their little Pomeranian dog put to sleep. She was 18 and had had a wonderful life by all accounts. She will be dreadfully missed.
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tearful time for your neighbour Sue, we've all been there haven't we ? It's another sunny day here, so want to get some house jobs done then back to weeding.
U


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Unbelievably horrible times when we lose a pet. I still have cry for Emmy (avatar), she was such a beautiful cat and friend. Yes, I will make the crusty rolls just waiting for the jam to arrive.

Shopping done, cleaned and put away. My son is calling tomorrow and then back to London on sunday but it will be great to have him here, even for a short time. 

I spoke to my friend in the North East and now they back into lockdown - she is so fedup.

Dear husband said he had the death stares yesterday from the hell neighbours next door. I have a different strategy - I don't look in their direction - ever! Hence, I don't see the silly buggars! 

Lovely day here so might do a bit of gardening this afternoon but I have a sore eye. I didnt sleep much last night and when I got up this morning my right eye was blurry. It has cleared a lot but it is sore now. Could be a trip to the chemist, wearing mask and gloves to get some drops.

The remains of the spaghetti bolognese sauce for tea tonight with some pasta mixed in and cheese sauce over the top. Served with a cold salad.

V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Emmy Cat said:


> Unbelievably horrible times when we lose a pet. I still have cry for Emmy (avatar), she was such a beautiful cat and friend. Yes, I will make the crusty rolls just waiting for the jam to arrive.
> 
> Shopping done, cleaned and put away. My son is calling tomorrow and then back to London on sunday but it will be great to have him here, even for a short time.
> 
> ...


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very sad to lose a pet and friend, I still miss my toy poodle, Bliss, after two years. She was sixteen.

Hope your eye sorts itself out, Sandra. 

This virus is a terrible thing, I think we are all fed up...... Life just seems to have been put on hold.


W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well girls. we are all fed up, but we must be thankful that we and our families are all safe and well, so have to make the most of a bad job.
My flu jab tomorrow at 11.00 am, it took me 3 days to keep phoning for an appointment, finally got through this morning and was told I was 5th in the queue,and that was after an animated voice rambling on about if I wanted results from a test press 1, if I wanted something else press 2 and on and on he went, drives you up the wall doesn't it ?
Hope you got some drops for your eye Sandra.
xy or z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

x-tra sleep tonight Sandra, myself included. I usually read until I get sleepy. I read for a couple of hours I was tired of reading but couldn't sleep. Finally at 2:30am the last time I looked at the clock I fell asleep. Sandra I hope the eye drops help you. Keeping ourselves busy but it sure is an awful time we are living through. I would be lost without my hubby. He sure has been sleeping a lot lately it almost like he didn't get a good night sleep but I know he did. He took a nap this morning and this afternoon if I slept that much I know I would be up all night. 
Y or Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zzzzz’s are so important it makes you wonder how any of us coped when we first had new babies. All that sleep deprivation in the first few weeks was not fun.
Sandra, hope your eye is getting better, remember not to keep touching it, especially with the COVID virus lurking.

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Allergy can cause itchy eyes. Sandra just be careful, we care about you!
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Been descaling the coffee machine, it seems to take ages but now I can sit and have a nice latte. It’s miserable here today, lucky it’s not hubby’s golf day. I might do some knitting later on, I’ve been working on a dishcloth with a bull on it. Reminds me of our late steer, Billy.
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Cloth that reminds you of your pet, will you use it then as a coaster on your end table? I do have a couple of favorites that I keep there instead of doing dishes with them. 
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Cloth that reminds you of your pet, will you use it then as a coaster on your end table? I do have a couple of favorites that I keep there instead of doing dishes with them.
> D


Depends how it looks when I've finished :sm16: :sm09: It might end up in the rag bag. So far I've managed to keep up with the pattern but I really have to concentrate.
E


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Eventually got my eye to stop being so sore!!! I got some drops from Boots and kept putting them in and it was so red. Right now it is a lot better, thank goodness. Thank you for all of your kind words as it had me worried. 

My son got home late last night and we went out to lunch today. Right now I am making us bangers and mash with Yorkshire puddings with cherry shortbread to follow. He will be going back tomorrow some time but it is great having him here.

Catch up later. 

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Favorite Son, Sandra? I have only one son and he is my Favorite plus two daughters. 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Great photo of one of our alpaca neighbours girls. This is Charlie, you may remember my hubby was feeding the alpacas while the neighbours were on holiday. Charlie used to be rather naughty at times and spit at my hubby until hubby armed himself with a spray water bottle and sprayed him back. Well, the alpacas are in one of the other paddocks away from our fence line so we haven’t seen them for a while. Today, hubby was putting some tree branches on the communal bonfire and up trots Charlie. I think he must have missed seeing hubby because he put his head under hubby’s arm and let him pat him without spitting. This is a first, he even allowed himself to be photographed up close without spitting. It must be true, absence makes the heart fonder. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Halloween right around the corner 

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Halloween right around the corner
> 
> I


I believe you are right Sandy! What did you think of Charlie? 
Charlie must be maturing because he isn't spitting any more. What a Handsome Beauty he is! Sue could you or your hubby pet him. Just looking at him what soft fur. 
I couldn't help but notice all the peace lilies in full bloom. I'm lucky if I get one or two flowers during the summer season.

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just gorgeous fleece isn’t it ? Hubby has attempted to pat Charlie in the past and as long as you don’t look him in the eye, he doesn’t spit. The other alpacas are friendlier and come over to the fence for carrots or apples and I think they would let us pat them but Charlie usually comes bowling over which makes them all start spitting.
There are so many lillies growing wild around here, here’s another photo of them
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Knitting with alpaca wool would be luxurious,I bet their fleeces fetch a good price.
Charlie is handsome,I always think alpacas look so proud the way they hold their heads high. You are so lucky to have peace lillies growing outside Sue, I've had a couple for indoors but both died.
Another fine day today, quite a cool breeze, my bath towels will get a good blow.
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lovely picture of Charlie, Sue! Alpacas look so cute with their fluffy hairdo! It's a shame they spit. 

Good day for drying towels, Jan, sunny and windy here. 

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

My Sunday evening, I’m watching Are you being served. So funny, the staff are dressed up in the German National dress and Mr. Humphreys shorts are SO short. I’ve seen these episodes so many times but they still tickle my fancy.
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now your'e talking Sue, I love all those t.v shows from the past, Dads Army, 'Allo allo,The two Ronnies, that kind of sense of humour has died hasn't it. 
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh don't forget "Porridge and Open all hours" 

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Prudes have spoilt a lot of comedy shows, Fawlty Towers was banned recently but there was such a backlash that it’s now back on tv. I think the 45th anniversary of Fawlty Towers is this weekend, how time flies. I used to love Manuel on the show, remember the episode when the health inspector was having a meal and his pet rat ended up in the tin of biscuits. 
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Question, do you remember Morecambe and Wise when they shared the same bed? 

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Remember most of them Joan, good family entertainment, remember The Larkins ?--- David Jason went on to play 'Frost' and I still watch old repeats of that on Freeview. Foyles War was another good series. Sue can you get Landgirls ?
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

So talented is David Jason, yes I remember him being Pa Larkin in the Darling buds of May, a great series. Joan, Morecombe and Wise was so enjoyable to watch too, I can’t recall the sharing the bed though, will have to google it. Another actor I like is Michael Crawford, hilarious in Some mothers do have em. I believe he did all the daredevil stunts himself. Also, a great singer and entertainer. Jan, I haven’t seen the Landgirls but will look out for it.
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Taffy At the Ocean


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Taffy at the Ocean I never saw that TV show either. One show that we get daily is "The Place Called Home" my hubby's favorite TV show, besides "Monk".

Sue, thanks for the picture of the peace lilies. My daughter's favorite, the bride maids for her wedding each carried one flower and she had a bouquet made for herself. 
To think they grow wild by you. There must be plenty of moisture in the soil. 

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U bet there’s lots of moisture in the soil as we do get our fair share of rain in Tasmania. Those lillies are in the neighbours paddock, we’ve got a few here and there. They do tend to multiple quite easy here.
I arrived home from my doctors appointment very disappointed. I was supposed to get my results from the renal ultrasound today but the Internet was down plus their phones and fax machine. They were trying to fix it but I’ve just had a message from my doctor saying it will be down all day and maybe tomorrow. Drat and double drat. Not that I think there’s anything too bad in the report, I would still like to know.
V


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Very good morning to you all! My eye is slowly getting better with the drops but I am going to try and get an appointment at the opticians - get it checked out and I will feel happier.


I love watching Land Girls but I have a few to catch up with.

Youngest son went back to London yesterday afternoon and we had a lovely short break with him. Out to lunch on saturday and a good natter then he helped me to repot some of the house plants on Sunday morning. He is such a joy to be around and I miss him like mad. I wanted to have a good cry once I dropped him off at the train station but I managed to hold it at bay. 

Yes, the peace lilies are beautiful but I have never managed to grow a one in the house.

What message will Boris Johnson be giving out to us in the UK today? It is all doom and gloom so I am off to bingo this afternoon. Take care and stay safe. Oh and I like the Likely Lads as well as I come from the North East (UK).

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

With being in the dark sometimes is worst than knowing what's going on. Sue I hope you find the results soon. Sandra I hope you find the answers to your eyes. 

X, Y Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes Ann, I’m getting very frustrated waiting for my results. I suppose the good thing is that whatever it is, it mustn’t be urgent. I phoned the doctors this morning, the Internet is back on line but the receptionist told me that I can’t get another appointment until next Tuesday as they are booked out. I told her that I’m getting anxious about my results and she told me she would have a word with the doctor and phone me back. I’m still waiting ! 
ZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Answers can't come quick enough to give oneself Peace of Mind.

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Been keeping busy, just cooked up a big bunch of english spinach, courtesy of my neighbour. It’s now in the freezer. Then I reorganised a couple of kitchen cupboards. I’ve put some seed out for the galahs and now I’m having lunch. The next job is I want to tidy up my medication cupboard, check the expiry date on some of the things. There’s so much clutter in there.
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cupboards have a way of hiding things ha ha.I find the oddest things when I have a clear out.I'm one of these people who just pops something in "just for now" then forgets about it.No news is good news Sue but hope doc calls you today. My windows need cleaning inside so that's my first job today.
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Doctor didn’t phone me, I know she will be run off her feet with yesterday’s patients being cancelled but I was hoping she could spare me 5 minutes. Never mind, the more I think about it the better I feel as I’m sure if the tests showed something nasty they wouldn’t make me wait.
I got all my jobs done today that I wanted to so I’m happy about that. I can sit down now and watch tv.
E


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Evenings are a nightmare as I just cannot seem to sleep lately! My lovely husband was snoring loads so I went downstairs and had a read of my book. Back to bed by 2am and still no sleep. Grrrr. We are supposed to be going to Grafham Water today for a bike riding day but neither of us feel like it as my husband says he didnt sleep very well last night as well!!!!! What? He was asleep all the time I was awake. I finally got to sleep after 5am and ended up getting up at 8am as I was wide awake! We have decided to do a little bit ride this afternoon. Besides neither of us have been on a bike for years so all of this could be madness gone riot!!!!! 

I phoned the opticians yesterday even though my eye is gradually getting better. The receptionist said that they are booked solid until 15th October but if it was an emergency then she would squeeze me in. I dont feel it is that bad now but I should have phoned last friday, maybe I would have saved myself some worry etc. Anyway, appointment booked for 15th October. She cheerfully said it will soon be christmas!!!! Arghghghghg!!!!!!!!!

Ham salad for tea tonight as long as we dont break anything on this bike ride. Me and my big mouth - where can I hide these ruddy bikes?

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

For a nights sleep Sandra take a dose of Night nurse, I know you don't have a cold, but it helps you to sleep.
I've watered the garden, it says

on the forecast rain tomorrow, but I'm taking no chances. Now thats done I'll clean the windows.
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gee I wish I could ride my bike, I had a knee replacement done a few years ago and that was the end of the bike. I even try out a three wheeler I just couldn't petal decent. 
With the pandemic going on I gave up my water exercises. I need to do some sort of exercise all is left is walking. I can't seem to walk very far without my lower back hurting. 
I try to do some stretches through out the day. Doesn't seem like there much I can do, I guess I can always do housework. Yeek that I like putting off but I know it's good exercise.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Housework it is then Ann! We can't do a lot else can we?

Hope Sue and Sandra get sorted soon, appointments aren't easy to get, hubby wanted an appt with the audiologist and that was October 15th, then he got a cancellation for last week but then that was cancelled because the audiologist was unwell!!!!! 

Heigh ho keep smiling!! :sm11: 

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I better go at it, start doing some exercise. Today I will start with the two bathrooms. 
J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Jumping Jacks 

I am with you on doing some exercising. I like Paul Eugene you can find him on YouTube. He does easy videos on Dance, Senior, etc.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

sandj said:


> Jumping Jacks
> 
> I am with you on doing some exercising. I like Paul Eugene you can find him on YouTube. He does easy videos on Dance, Senior, etc.


Know what you mean Ann.
Sounds like a plan Sandj, I'm going to google him later. I too really need to do more exercises, it's true what they say, use it or lose it. Now that I'm on heart medication I can no longer take arthritis meds, only panadol osteo. I wake up sore every morning until I start moving. If it's not my hip it's my back, knees, legs or feet, duh, it's hard to believe that I used to be so supple.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lazy or Old, I just can't giver like I use to, it hurts at times just to move. I guess I'm in no hurry to get anything done. I'm my own Boss. As long as I do something every day that's all I need to do. Sandy thanks for the suggestion, exercise for Senior Citizen sounds good I hope I can keep up. LOL

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Must remember though Ann, at least you do pool exercises. That would be healthy for the stiff bones and joints.
N


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Never again was my first thought yesterday when me and hubby set out on our bike ride. I hadn’t rode a bike in over 6 years and the last time I was on it, I fell off it twice!!!!! It took me a while to regain my confidence as dear hubby rode backwards and forwards. The weather was beautiful and I did enjoy it after a while. We stayed for around 1.5 hours and that was enough for me. Today my bottom feels numb but we will return, maybe sometime next week. I survived!

My eye is on the mend but I will be going along for the check up in October even though I am not due a one.

Last night I had a phone call from one of my lovely friends in the North East. We grew up together and had so many laughs. She has been quite poorly lately with a leg infection so it was great to hear her voice and she is on the mend. Bless her she has had MS for over 30 years now and spent most of that in a wheel chair. It makes all of my mones seem trivial.

Chicken curry with rice and naan for tea tonight with some ginger cake to follow.

O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Orange Cake


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Must remember though Ann, at least you do pool exercises. That would be healthy for the stiff bones and joints.
> N


We stop doing the water exercises when the COVID started climbing. It's now at 20% in our State of WI. We haven't been any place where there is a large crowd.
I really do miss the water but since we didn't swim and only walked the pool I'm afraid the virus might be in the air. I need to take my precautions.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Orange Cake


Plenty of Yummies! Orange Cake, Ginger Cake I must have a piece of both and the chicken curry with rice sounds good too. 
I made French Onion Soup with a little shredded beef in it. Top it off with Mozzarella Cheese for Supper. It was really Good but now I'm ready for something else. 
Soup doesn't completely fill you up but at the time it did.

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite enjoyable, having a piece of orange cake and ginger cake, both favourites of mine. I haven’t done any baking for a while now, it was too much of a temptation. 
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Reading about cake is tempting me to make one, but I'll resist.
We had such a heavy fall of rain yesterday,I just got back from a short walk when it started,the garden was happy,I gave it and the flower tubs a good soaking the day before
I've caught up with all my jobs around the house (all I'm doing anyway) and doo a bit more to a painting I started last week.Any news from your doctor Sue?
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sounds a lovely relaxing day painting Jan. I had coffee with my neighbour today, she showed me where her little dog is buried. They’ve got a birdbath over the burial plot and are planning to plant some Aussie native plants around the area. ( bottlebrush and calistemons ). 
No, I’ve not heard from the doctor but I’m booked in to see her on Tuesday. I told the receptionist that I wasn’t happy about having to wait another week, but, it’s made me think that my kidneys must be pretty ok if there’s no urgency to contact me. It’s really not good enough though, the problem being that the surgery is always short staffed and the doctors have to practice at other surgeries within the area too.
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

The same here with our doctors in the village, New housing being built which is making more patients therefore making it difficult for docs to cope.
I have a bottle brush plant which my kids bought me 2 years ago,it was doing well then suddenly it gave up,the man who did a bit of gardening trimmed it back----I wasn't too happy because I thought he'd b----d it, but this year it's recovered,must be a hardy plant--very pretty too.
U


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Unable to get back into painting lately, I just don’t seem to be in the mood for it. Hope all goes well at the doctors Sue. I spent part of yesterday in bed as I felt terrible, infact I was worried in case I had the dreaded virus. Got up this morning feeling a lot better so it was just a short sharp bug! 

How is the painting coming along Jan? Might get in the garden this afternoon if the showers stay away.

V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very good you're feeling better Sandra. Anything odd makes one wonder!

It's a shame you have to wait for such a long time, Sue. You'd think they could at least give you a clue over the phone.

Been out in the garden but soon gave up, went to sleep at 1am last night and was awake at 5.15. Four and a quarter hours sleep is not enough. Something woke me at 5.15 yesterday - I wish I new what!!

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winter is around the corner in the meantime it's time to enjoy the weather the best as we can. Sandra are you ready for another bike ride? 
X,Y, Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A very wet day here today. The rain hasn’t stopped since last night and it’s only 12 degrees. Good for the garden and water tanks I suppose. 
Joan, hope you sleep better tonight, it’s no fun waking so early especially when you couldn’t get to sleep until 1am. 
I’ve got another doctors appointment on Tuesday afternoon so hopefully I will get my results then. Fingers crossed the system doesn’t fail again, duh.
B


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Been to the supermarket and the shopping cleaned and put away. Guess what? There are hardly any large pack of toilet rolls and the pasta shelves are emptying quickly!!!! What the hell is going on? This threat of a second spike is not going to be good. 

Hope drs appointment goes well for you Sue. Joan, I haven’t had a full nights sleep in weeks but I am going to try Jan’s advice and take some night nurse over the weekend. Watch this space............

Have a lovely day everyone and I will pop back with some chocolate chip cookies and mugs of hot chocolate - see you all later. Stay safe and sane - not easy - says this half barmy woman.

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Couldn't remember at the time Sandra but "Nytol" is a non habit remedy to help you sleep, pity I didn't remember ,you could have got some when you went shopping today,if your chemist isn't too far maybe get some today or tomorrow?
Very windy here, I'm not planning on going anywhere.


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Didn’t get any this morning Jan but I am going to the chemist tomorrow morning so I will get some Nytol then. Yes, its quite windy today and I noticed the lid from the compost bin has disappeared!!!! Also there are some branches off the trees near to us plus lots of leaves - grrrrrr winter is coming!!! Ok, baking time now and the chocolate chip cookies are on the menu plus extras for one of my dear neighbour who lost her husband last November. She is such a love and has a beautiful springer spaniel and I have treats for her as well. 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Everywhere bright and sunny here today after all the rain. I must take a photo of the Pride of Madeira’s, growing in the garden. They look stunning at the moment and are full of bees. Look forward to having some chocolate chip cookies Sandra, they smell delicious. I have treats for our neighbours dog too, she comes over for a schmako every morning. 
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Flying quick are those bees, they can be dangerous especially if you have an allergic reaction. Sue I would love to see a picture of your Pride of Madeira. Just be careful of the bees. 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Garden photos for you Ann. The Madeira’s are growing everywhere in the garden, all we can hear is the buzzing of the bees. I think the bees are a friendly variety as they don’t bother us, even when working close by. :sm24:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Haven't seen plants that size since I was in Ireland. Unbelievable we are lucky if we can grow plants 1/4 that size. You must have taken that Peace Lily especially for me, you know how much I Love them. I will see my daughter tomorrow or should I say I'm dropping off her Birthday Gift off tomorrow. I'm making a copy of the Peace Lily to show her. Saturday is also her daughter's Birthday who will be 4. My daughter's isn't until Oct 15. Keeping our distance, WI cases are growing faster than any other State at this time. 

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I hope you are taking care Ann, not good that the Covid cases are rising so quickly in your state. I’m glad you like the pictures, the peace lilies are so large, those ones are mainly in full sun. They grow like weeds around here and don’t require any attention. Hope your daughter and granddaughter enjoy their gifts, 4 is a lovely age.
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just sending you some more of our lilies Ann.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kind of you, Susan for the Picture! I have been calling the Lilies, Peace Lilies but my daughter corrected me and said they were Calla Lilies. 9am this morning we went to my daughter's house and the house was very quiet. With four kids you would think someone would be up, ages 12, 9, 7 & 4. We wanted to drop off the gifts and take off right away. We placed the gifts on the patio table and took off. When we got home I called at 10am to see if they found their gifts. They didn't notice and told them to look out at the patio. My daughter was surprise I gave the four year old a Forehead Thermometer. I told her she didn't read the card very carefully. She was really then happy with what I gave her. My GD I filled her bag up with snacks of chips, crackers, suckers and mini chocolate bars. Money was put into her Savings acct. to be spend later. The bag was for everyone in the family. I did this for her sister in July and it seem to be a Big Treat!

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely surprise for the family Ann, receiving the bag of goodies. Yes, I can imagine granddaughter not being very impressed receiving a thermometer for her birthday, haha. Not unless it was a toy one and included all the other bits and pieces. I remember getting a nurses toy set when I was little, including a little cape. Dad was always my patient, getting his ears checked and having injections. Great memories.
M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

M & M on top of ice cream for dessert! 

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nurse Kit I should have gotten her along with her Mother's thermometer. Now I think of it. Sad thing the only place I shop is at the grocery store In & Out. 
I did have some M&M's in her treat bag. 
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh I love m& m’s too. In fact, thinking about it, I love any type of chocolate. For a while, Cadbury brought out vegemite chocolate, most people didn’t like it but I did. Vegemite is similar to marmite, if you know what that is Ann.
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Package of Drumsticks (ice cream cones), I bought two. They were so Fresh! I notice there was one left in the box, I threw out the box and hid the last drumstick. Guess What someone beat me to it. I settle for an Apple for Supper I needed something to take along with my meds. I need to check into Marmite or Vegemite. Maybe when I have a craving for something sweet like chocolate there might be some left. Just gets me he won't buy any especially when they are on sale but eats them up on me. I don't like over doing it on the sweets because I'm a diabetic but when I have a craving I like to have something there. 

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite true, I have those sorts of sweet cravings a lot. I love those drumstick icecreams too and there’s so much of a variety these days. You will have to find a new hiding place, maybe hide them in a packet of frozen peas or Brussel sprouts. Sometimes, if I haven’t got any sweet treats I will have a tiny spoonful of Nutella but don’t tell anyone, haha.
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Remember try sneaking something into the house without him knowing. If that is going to happen, we are spending way too much time with each other. At least I have someone and I should be grateful that I do. 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Shopping trips we do together so my hubby usually picks what he wants for treats and then when we get home, he will empty his stash into a jar. If I do an online shop I ask him what treats he wants for the week so we’ve got his and hers. He likes licorice, boiled lollies, chewy lollies or mints whereas I like macadamia nuts, chocolate and chewing gum. You’ve got to have some vices in life.
T


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

The main one for me at the moment is Cadburys fruit and nut chocolate - I love it. i usually get a bar of that for myself and maybe a pack of Bounty bars or Toffee crisps for my husband. Boiled sweets give me a really sore mouth and tongue, I dont why but I have been like that since a child.

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Upset that Aussie Cadbury chocolate isn’t as creamy as the British one. I like fruit and nut too, wish I had some now. All I’ve got at the moment are McVities chocolate biscuits. Can you still get Duncan walnut whips in the uk ? I used to love those.
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very cold here today girls, I've put on a wooly jumper and lit the wood burner, it's like winter.
I'm lucky in the treats and goodies department, I have them all to myself, Rons favourite was pea nut brittle and Thorntons treacle toffee. I'm a bit partial to those as well, liquorish allsorts and fudge keep me happy, and chocolate of course, Aldi sell Belgium chocolates -- very nice.
W


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Upset that Aussie Cadbury chocolate isn't as creamy as the British one. I like fruit and nut too, wish I had some now. All I've got at the moment are McVities chocolate biscuits. Can you still get Duncan walnut whips in the uk ? I used to love those.
> V


We can still get Walnut whips but they are not made by Duncans now but Nestle. The stopped putting the half walnut inside and they even have a mint and caramel flavoured whip coming out this year. There is an interesting piece on the internet to read about them. I also like Peanut M&M's along with Chocolate Aero (not the mint one). Mmmm I am hungry for sweets now.

Yes, Jan it is a lot colder here today isn't it? We had our heating on last night and early this morning. Roast Pork with stuffing for dinner tonight. Hubby is in the kitchen but I will be making the apple sauce, sage and onion stuffing and gravy for him. Small price to pay for an afternoon of knitting and watching Land Girls.

XYZ or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You lucky thing Sandra, having a pork roast dinner and only having to make the stuffing and apple sauce. Your hubby is a gem, did you teach him how to cook ? My hubby wouldn’t know where to start if he had to cook a roast, he even gets confused turning on the oven. He can peel a mean potato though, haha.
ZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

A husband like Susan in the kitchen yet he does make excellent moist salmon. Today we had left-over meatloaf. I followed the recipe that Chezl put on Blast from the Past. Now it will be a toss up between hers and mine. My meatloaf called for tomato juice her recipe was tomato soup. I guess whatever I have in the house. For Supper I made Apple Pie. Did that taste good warm apple pie from the oven with a scoop of vanilla ice cream. It's apple season by us. Yesterday I bought Honey Crisp and Cortland at the orchard. I usually buy fruit that is in season. 
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful apple pie, straight from the oven, delicious. I haven’t heard of those apple varieties. Here we have jazz, royal gala, Fuji, Golden & red delicious, just to name some. Oh, and of course johnathons and Grannie Smiths. 
C


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> You lucky thing Sandra, having a pork roast dinner and only having to make the stuffing and apple sauce. Your hubby is a gem, did you teach him how to cook ? My hubby wouldn't know where to start if he had to cook a roast, he even gets confused turning on the oven. He can peel a mean potato though, haha.
> ZA


Cooking - 
I taught my husband a few basic things about cooking when I first met him and he likes to get the cookery books out and have a go himself. Yesterday's slow roast pork was delicious and we will have some tonight in bread rolls with stuffing and apple sauce. Apple crumble and custard to follow. My previous husband just refused to cook anything, hence he is the EX!

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Daily cooking can become a chore so it’s great that you have such willing help. How’s the neighbours from hell ? Are they still giving dirty looks, although I remember you said that you don’t look at them anymore. Best thing to do.
E


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Every day I make sure that I don’t “see” the neighbours from hell. They asked one of our nice neighbours just what we are doing with our garden!!!!? Today we are having the wall built along the side of the house and then in November our new hedge plants arrive and they will get planted straight in. Then we are having a gate put at the back so it will again feel secure. I just do not “see” them. 

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fort Knox at your place Sandra, haha. You’ll have to put a big padlock on your gate too, keep the ferals out. I wonder why they are so interested in what you are doing with your garden. Maybe they think you are going to grow some happy weed and they want to get their hands on some.......keep em guessing, haha.
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got to keep them horrid neighbours guessing Sandra, ignoring them is the best way. ---Did hubby cook the pork in a slow cooker, or in the oven for ages. ? I like using my slow cooker for stews, I'm not fond of beef unless it falls apart in the S.C, I usually cook chicken pieces in it with lots of assorted veggies, mashed potato and all that lovely gravy. 
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Haven't been for your husband Sandra I won't have taken out a pork roast out of the freezer. I need to make it tomorrow I just don't feel like going to the store for sauerkraut. Both of us love our sauerkraut with pork. Years ago we use to can our own that was a all day project. We have a 25 gallon crock with a hand grater. When we were done grating we placed a water bladder on top of it so no air would escape and left ferment. 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Guess this is going to be a shock to you Ann, but I don’t think I’ve ever tried sauerkraut. Probably the nearest thing is pickled red cabbage which I like. In the uk I used to love spring cabbage but we don’t get it in Australia. The nearest thing is sugarloaf cabbage and I like to use the outer dark green leaves. I love most veggies including brussel sprouts.
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Haven't ever have sauerkraut.....I think it's the German part of both of us. Even though I'm mostly Czech. and he is a proud Irishman because his Mother was all Irish. 
I want to try a new way of potato dumplings that posted the other day on


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Haven't ever have sauerkraut.....I think it's the German part of both of us. Even though I'm mostly Czech. and he is a proud Irishman because his Mother was all Irish. 
I want to try a new way of potato dumplings that posted the other day on Blast from the Past by Chezl. I will have this with my Pork Roast. 
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I've never tried sauerkraut either, does have any vinegar in it. Vinegar makes me cough, I rinse pickled gherkins so that I can eat them!! :sm16: 

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Joan, I’m glad I’m not the only one who hasn’t tried sauerkraut, we’ve both led sheltered lives, haha.
Finally got my ultrasound results this afternoon. Apparently I’ve got cysts on both kidneys plus I’ve got a growth called an angiomyolipoma on my right kidney. While it’s benign, the growth can get bigger and rupture so I’ve got to have a CT scan next plus blood tests. Ho hum, here we go again. 
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jeannies very quiet, I hope she's alright. My beautiful great grand/daughter Lilly who is 5 in December has asked me to knit her a jumper, she's chosen the colours-- red, purple , a pinky lilac and turqouise, she likes stripes !! So cat blankets have been put on hold for a while, I've finished the front, started the back then sleeves, it wont take long because she's only slightly built but long in the body,-- like her mummy, I think she'll be tall , Hayley and Matthew are both tall.
Not so cold today, had a sprinkle of rain in the early hours, but at the moment it's fine.I've just made apple crumble so there will be plenty to go round if you care to join me-- at safe distance of course, bring your WIP, and we can have a good natter. Did you try the Nytol Sandra.? And I hope you slept better Joan.
K


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Knitting the “safe at home blanket” until it is finished! I am determined not to put it down. Jan - I love knitting for little ones, they knit up so quickly. You will have to post a photo when it is done. I remember one of my grand daughters wanting a rainbow scarf and I ended up knitting 4! - You have to keep all of the grand kids happy!

The roast pork was slow cooked in the oven but my husband has used the slow cooker in the past.

No Jan, I forgot to get the Nytol while out at the shops (DOH!) but I am going shopping tomorrow but I did sleep ok last night. Yes, Joan I hope you have been sleeping better as well.

The wall is half built and it is raining here at the moment and the builders are sat in their van. Oh well, it will be nice when it is done. 

Sausage sandwiches for tea tonight with the rest of the apple crumble and custard.

I spoke to a friend last night in the North East and it is so tough for them which I guess will apply to us all in the not too distant future. Stay safe and sane - not easy.

L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Looks as though we have plenty going on.... Sue I hope you CT scan goes well and you don't have have to wait too long for the results. I guess they will keep an eye on you now.
Jan I love stripes too! One of my favorites is narrow olive green, lime green and pink! I have been sleeping better, some nice lavender oil on my pillow. Hope Sandra is too. 

Hubby has a UTI and is feeling sorry for himself, he is taking strong antibiotics and I've bug...ed my back again!!

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> I've never tried sauerkraut either, does have any vinegar in it. Vinegar makes me cough, I rinse pickled gherkins so that I can eat them!! :sm16:
> 
> J


Sauerkraut is made with Cabbage & salt and you leave it ferment. You leave the cabbage ferment to two to three weeks. Then the sauerkraut is created. 
If you ever get a chance try it some time. Some people will take a jar of sauerkraut and add an onion, a little brown sugar, caraway seed. I like adding a little pork to 
my sauerkraut when I cook it. I do like caraway seed so of course I will add that.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Many things are happening to our little group. Susan I hope you get what has to be done quickly without it getting any worst. Joan hoping your hubby is getting better. 
I need to go make my dumplings and sauerkraut. I have the pork roast in the slow cooker since this morning. 
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice aromas coming out of your kitchen Ann. Hope you save some pork for me and I can try your sauerkraut too. What’s for dessert ? 
Thanks girls for your messages, yes, I hope I don’t have to wait too long for the CT scan. I had to wait 3 weeks for the ultrasound then 2 weeks for the last results. I’m not worrying too much though, I’m feeling fine so that’s the main thing. 
Joan, hope your back is improving and also, the antibiotics are helping Dave.
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Over-stuff I ate too much no room for dessert. I now have a new recipe for making potato dumplings. It turn out almost like mine but these were healthier. I used 1/2 cup of flour and 1/2 cup instant oatmeal with the new recipe. I had two large grated potatoes, 1 tsp. of salt and 1 tsp. of baking powder. Mix together then spoon the mixture in boiling water I used sauerkraut juice. Cook for 20 minutes. 
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Potato dumplings sound good. I’ve got a beef casserole in the slow cooker for dinner, it smells delicious. It’s a dull rainy day here so it will be nice to have a hearty dinner. 
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quiet here today - the sun has just appeared though not very warm 11C.

Shopping due this afternoon, they're back to twice a week at the moment, I hope it lasts. Would you believe there is a shortage of toilet paper!!!!

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Quiet here today - the sun has just appeared though not very warm 11C.
> 
> Shopping due this afternoon, they're back to twice a week at the moment, I hope it lasts. Would you believe there is a shortage of toilet paper!!!!
> 
> R


Really ? Not again surely. You would think that people would learn from last time. 
Been quiet here too today, nice watching the rain and staying indoors.

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Some people need to think what they're doing. Although maybe that's the problem - they don't THINK!! :sm14: 

We have rain forecast this afternoon, don't think I shall be doing much today.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Teeming down outside, we’ve had a possum sitting at the back door looking very wet. Hubby felt sorry for him/her and has put some slices of apple out. We put our clocks forward this weekend, ready for daylight saving. I enjoy the lighter evenings, reminds me of the English summers. 
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U wouldn't believe it , but pasta of any kind has disappeared off the shelves, downright unbelievable.I'm lucky, my sons got a contract for work at a factory where they make it and have a staff shop which they're allowed to use, so we've got some.Also canned tomatoes and soup 10pence a can.Obviously a limit on all goods.
Hope your back is a bit better Joan,and Dave's meds are kicking in.
I've been knitting like a mad woman on Lillys jumper, doing the sleeves today,should be done by the weekend and her Daddy can nip over to pick it up.They might even all pop in if they happen to be this way.
V


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Very damp and dismal morning here and not sure if it is going to be even wetter this afternoon.

I prepared a Cottage pie for tea to have with carrots and peas and then a Fruit loaf for pudding. 

Actually had 2 good nights sleep but I will get some Nytol tomorrow when I do my food shopping. 

Jan, I am so looking forward to seeing a photo of your knitted jumper. I’m still plodding on with the safe at home blanket but I am chomping on the bit to start a cardigan pattern for myself. The pattern is King Cole 5459 which I recently bought. Oh well, more patience is needed by me! 

W


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Would love to meet up with some of my friends and have “ladies who do lunch” again. We seem to take one step forward and 10 steps back. 

XYZ or A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Apple season is here!! 

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Baked apple stuffed with sultanas or mince meat( the kind we put in pies at Christmas) serve with custard or ice cream.Glad you got a couple of nights sleep Sandra, it'd be a good idea to get some Nytol to keep in reserve.
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Careful of using the Nytol I would hate to see you get addict to it. It is nice to have something that we can take when we actually can't sleep. I do have a hard time sleeping at night so I usually read. Last night I just laid there until I finally fell asleep. It seems like if I take any kind of cold med. It knocks me out. My hubby likes sharing a drink on Friday's with our fish. Friday is always been our Fish Day for us. Since my hubby can't drink with others on Friday's that was our evening out. He picked me as his "drinking partner". Lately I can't seem to have even one drink without falling asleep. So, I skip the G/T even though I like the taste. What a Drinking Partner I am. :sm23: :sm16:

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Date with the practice nurse this morning for blood tests and pee sample. Having a CT scan on my kidneys next Tuesday so I have to have a 4 hour fast again followed by drinking a litre of water. At least I don’t have to hold it in this time, phew.
Bought my weekly puzzler magazines after seeing the nurse so I’m all set for an afternoon of doing the puzzles.

E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Enjoyed a nice afternoon with my knitting pals. Just 5 of us getting together. Your beef casserole made my mouth water, I must get some beef when I'm out shopping. My good neighbour and friend treated me to a pastry blender, as a thank you for taking her out to various places - she is 85. I've never used one, we learned to lift and run out flour and butter through our fingers, at school. I have had a go of it and I think it was good. Somehow though it's not such a nice process as it used to be. Made a lovely rhubarb pie. The rhubarb is finished now. It has been lovely this year. 


F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fond memories of Domestic Science, years ago. I remember when rolling out the pastry, the teacher would say, short sharp strokes, straight forward and back. It’s funny the things you remember from 50 odd years ago. That was very nice of your neighbour to buy you the pastry blender, I don’t think I’ve seen one of those.
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good old days at school, I wasn't wasn't really interested in cookery, I learned that at home. I prefered needlework although I learned that at home too. Art and maths and biology were favourites!

Hope you get on alright with your litre drink sssue... and that results are quicker!!

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hopeless at maths, I enjoyed English, Art & Biology. I wasn’t too keen on dissecting rats though. 
I


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

I have some good and bad memories of school. I loved Art, English and Domestic Science. My mam had taught me how to make pastry before I went to “big” school. I remember the first time I made pastry in the class my teacher nearly had a fit when I “finished” the pastry off with my hands! I was hopeless at sewing but my mam also taught me how to knit at the age of 9 - this is still my first love when it comes to crafts. Second is water colour painting and I still love to bake. I must admit that I have got back into sewing and love it at a later age. The teacher we had for sewing was terrible! She made me “sew” on lined paper without the thread in for weeks on end. Sue - we also had to dissect rats in biology and they stunk. The teacher locked us all in the classroom, something that wouldn’t be allowed these days. I remember my mam going to the school to complain! Ahhhhh Happy Days! 

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just thinking of those rats brings back the smell of them. We all wrapped handkerchiefs round our faces and chewed mint gum to try and hide the smell. Did you have to pull the intestines out and measure them, pretty gross. I was a bit naughty though, I sold the tail from my rat to one of the boys in a lower grade for sixpence. He went around, scaring all the girls with it. 
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keen entrepreneur were you Sue or was that a one off? I used to keep pet mice as a child!

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lots you could buy for sixpence back then Joan but I’m sure it was a one off. I had guinea pigs when I was growing up, lots of them. We were sold two “ girls “ but you can guess the rest.
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Many Happy Memories of the school years, I never took Biology instead I took a General Science Class. 

Sue, I'm glad they will be taking you in as soon as they can. Please keep us posted on the results. Good Idea to bring your word books with you to keep your mind on words. 
Leave the doctors take care of your Health. This is the time when we must put Faith in our Doctors. I saw the Dentist today for a Cleaning. I need to go back one small cavity. 

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice washing day today though we’ve got a wet weekend forecast. Thanks Ann, I’m staying positive and not over worried about my next scan. Getting older, we have to take these things in our stride don’t we ?
Have you booked in for your next dental appointment ? Fixing cavities aren’t as bad as they used to be thank goodness.
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh fixing a small cavity is a lot easier than having to have my tooth pulled. I need to keep the teeth I have, I lost 5 already. Wed. Oct 14 I have the next appointment. 
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pottering around in the garden today, pulling some weeds and deadheading old flowers. I’ve got an online grocery order coming between 4 & 5, it’s so much easier than having to trek to the supermarket.
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Q - I've skipped to R

Raining hard here and forecast all day - temp 8C. Had to put some heating on!!

We had guinea pigs too and tortoises. I've kept tortoises since I was about seven and still have three now (not the same ones) I used to breed them.

S


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

So much rain coming down this morning that I think it will be a day in the house. I bought some Nytol yesterday and put it in the cupboard as I have had a couple of good nights sleep - I'll only take it as a last resort. Last night I had the best night sleep for ages - maybe it is the thought of the Nytol in the cupboard!! haha! When my husband got up this morning I stayed in bed and had a really horrible nightmare which left me shaky when I woke up! I should have got up with him but I was so sleepy.

I didn't have guinea pigs or tortoises but one of our neighbours still has a one and she said it was over 60 years old! I did have an ex seaside donkey though. My dad took pity on it and it lived a further year with us in our back field. Animals that I had - dogs, cats, budgies, rabbits and a mouse. Not all at the same time but during my childhood. 
Corned beef, leek and potato pie, chips and baked beans for tea tonight with some fruit loaf to follow.

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tell us please Sandra how to make the corned beef pie. It's cold and wet out there so I'm going nowhere, I've finished Lillys jumper, Daddys picking it up later today.Now I can get on with a bit of housework,--- not too much, gotta save a bit for another day --ha ha. Then a couple more cat blankets to while away the time, I also have a w.i.p, it's a c2c crochet blanket, don't know who for but I'll think of somebody to gift it to.
Glad you got a good nights sleep Sandra, good girl for keeping the Nytol in the cupboard-- just in case!
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hoping for a nice dry weekend as the monthly flea market is on Sunday. Tomorrow, one of our nearby towns have got lots of garage sales on, I haven’t been to one for ages. 
I


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

I usually make some shortcrust pastry first for the corned beef, leek and potato pie. Line a pie dish or your favourite pie plate with the pastry. Chop and boil 2 leeks, medium size, cook for 15 minutes and drain off all the liquid. In another pan put some potatoes (I use 2-3 medium size), chopped and boil for 20 minutes. Drain and mash with a little butter. I make the pie with a small can of corned beef (you can use more corned beef but my husband isn't too keen on too much) which I put into a dish then mix the still warm leeks and potatoes with it. Cool it down in either the freezer or fridge until cold enough to go in the pie. Place the mix in the pastry and put the lid on top. Standard pie making. Cook in a 180 degrees (mine is a fan oven) for about 40 minutes, but you will see if the colour is right. Ta da! That is it. The filling can in fact be made in advance. Any problems then please do not hesitate to get in touch. 
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jan thanks you for the recipe Sandra, I'm going to make it tomorrow, luckily I have a leek in the fridge also small tin of C.B. I'm always ready to try new recipes, especially simple ones.
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep the warm recipes going. We're having macaroni cheese with green beans tonight, simple to do and need something warming.

I don't think there's much chance of a dry weekend here. Probably good for the gardens but enough is enough!

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lovely mushrooms,fish fingers, and sweet potato chips that's my dinner tonight, simple and tasty,oh and a squirt of garlic mayo.apple crumble and custard to follow.
I've had a photo of Lilly in her jumper, it fits and she loves it,
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

May we see the jumper Jan, I love to see your knitting. 

Joan did you make homemade Mac & Cheese? I will eat the homemade kind but if we make a box of Mac & Cheese then I like making a casserole out of it.
The casserole I make has ground beef, green pepper, onion, corn & tomato paste. 

The weather here is cold and raining. 
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Next time Laura visits I'll ask her to show you Lillys photo, I'll have to ask her to show me how to do it.
I love mac. cheese especially home made.
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Next time Laura visits I'll ask her to show you Lillys photo, I'll have to ask her to show me how to do it.
> I love mac. cheese especially home made.
> O


Oh the macaroni cheese was homemade served with runner beans!

Love to see Lilly in her new jumper.

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Picture of Lilly in her new jumper can't wait to see! 

Joan your meal sounded really good Homemade Mac & Cheese and runner beans!

Nothing to exciting here, we had our regular fish fry carry out and stop at the orchard to get a couple more bags of apples. I can see an apple pie in the near future. 

Q or R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Question, are the weeks going quickly or is it just me ? The flea market is on tomorrow but rain is forecast so it might not go ahead. It’s been a wet spring here so far.
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Remember Rolling Skating In High School with pizza, drinks, and snacks! 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Skating with roller skates I always enjoyed but I was hopeless at ice skating. My two sons took up rollerblading in the 90’s and joined roller hockey teams. I loved watching them and the fast pace of the game.
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The Roller Rink was connect to the private grade school I went to. I didn't have a excuse everyone who went to that grade school learned to skate. 
My one brother had a very time learning how to roller skate but could he ice skate. Susan like you said about your sons my brother really took off when rollerblading became popular. 
Not that I'm bragging but my brother love playing hockey, he is 63 and still plays hockey on a Senior Citizen Team. I wish I was as physical fit as he is. I'm Proud of him!
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Question, are the weeks going quickly or is it just me ? The flea market is on tomorrow but rain is forecast so it might not go ahead. It's been a wet spring here so far.
> R


It seems like the months are flying by for me, It seems like only yesterday St. Patrick's Day when we had to shut down. This is a long haul but I'm glad I can keep myself busy by doing Nothing. :sm02: I will be happy when this is all over with and I can spend time with my grandchildren. They don't stop growing even though there is an pandemic, I know I am missing out by not being with them.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very envious of your brother Ann, being so fit. I worry that I might fall over and damage my bones, I’ve already got one hip replacement. Plus, if I fell onto the floor, I’d never be able to get up again. Some days I would love to have a soak in the bathtub but it would be too difficult to get in and out so I have to make do with a shower. 
W


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Would love to go roller skating again as I loved it when I was younger - knowing my luck I would break something! When my youngest son had roller blades I had a go on them and I loved them. I even held onto one pair that fitted me when he grew out of them. They are still in the cupboard and I should give them to the charity shop. No point in tempting fate.

Tea tonight is made by my husband - Stir fried beef. More fruit loaf to follow.

Really dark and pouring with rain here so a day or two in the house - knitting more of the “safe at home” blanket - it will get finished one day!

XYZ or A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A really horrible dose of weather here Sandra, doesn't look any better today either. Where are the crisp sunny Autumn mornings?

I never tried roller skating but did like ice skating, that was a long while ago - it's a hard job walking these days... No don't try the skates you never know where you'll end up, probably landing on your bot.

Three and a half hours sleep last night, feel like a wrung out rag this morning, hope you managed a good night. Groceries being delivered this afternoon so better not have a nap.


B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Be putting the clocks forward tonight for the start of Daylight Saving so we’re going to lose an hours kip. Not that it will bother me, I’ll just have an extra hour in bed if need be. Sorry you aren’t sleeping well Joan, do you manage to drop off to sleep ok ? There’s nothing worse, tossing and turning and the harder you try to sleep the worse it gets. 
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Counting sheep doesn't work Joan so try saying the alphabet backwards,or try closing your eyes and imagine you can see black velvet.I sound like a witch ha ha. It's horrible to have trouble sleeping,I don't have the problem very often.
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Didn't sleep until early this morning myself. I thought about checking out KP but I figured no body will be on during my early morning hours. I don't know exactly what time I fell asleep but I was able to sleep in this morning. I slept until 10am. 
Susan You will be going forward and we will be going backward an hour on Nov. 1st. Do you like the Daylight Savings Time? Personally I wished they would leave the clocks alone. It seems like our bodies get use to one time and then we need an inner clock adjustment. 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Extra sleep in for me this morning so I made up for the hour I would have lost. Yes, I like Daylight saving as it doesn’t go dark until 9.30. In Queensland, we didn’t have it and so it was dark by 7, 7.30. I know that some parents complain that they can’t get their children to sleep if it’s daylight but growing up in the UK, it was never a problem.
Hope you sleep better tonight Ann.
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Far from it, I need to take Jan's advise to take a cold med. to help me sleep. It's 2am and I still can't sleep. I really don't want days and nights to get turn around. 
I was just lying there and thinking about almost every thing in general. Finally I decided to get up. I took Benadryl I hope it works. Good Night Everyone! 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good news, I slept from 11.45 till 6.30, I didn't even wake for a "wee" break! :sm11: I think I was so tired I just had to sleep. Believe me Jan I think I've tried everything except witchcraft. My brain just won't stop. The only thing that helps is reading but that doesn't always work. Didn't nap yesterday - had to phone 111 for hubby and wait for dist. nurse, also groceries. hubby is ok.

Had a buzzard in the garden yesterday, it killed and ate a wood pigeon. I know it's nature but I was fond of that woody.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I’m sorry to hear about your little wood pigeon Joan. I hate things like that despite it being nature. We have a butcher bird who occasionally attacks the smaller birds.
That’s great that you had a good sleep, you were probably exhausted, I hope Ann sleeps better too. I always take my iPad to bed and get the ASMR channel on youtube. It’s very relaxing and you can choose what you want to watch. I like listening to things being unpacked ( crinkly paper sounds ) or hair brushing sounds. Within 10 minutes I’m so relaxed and ready to sleep. I had never heard of ASMR until a couple of years ago and thought at first it sounded a bit cuckoo, haha, but it does work for me.

J


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Just made a meat loaf for tea tonight with new potatoes and salad.

Well, can you believe it - I have slept great since I put the Nytol in the cupboard - I haven’t actually taken any yet!!!!! Last night I went to bed around 11pm and slept until 7am! Oh and I woke up then because my husband was dreaming about a teddy bear that was strangling him!!!!!!! That could have been me in a former life - only joking because he is canny.

A few months ago we had a sparrow hawk that used to come into the garden and I saw it pounce on a blackbird. I cried for ages even though it is nature. So every time I saw it I ran outside waving my tea towel like a banshee!!!! I think it got the message not to come into this garden again because I haven’t seen it in ages. We get a lot of Red Kites around here but they don’t kill anything but take death meat. Our neighbour (nice ones) leaves left over meat from the Sunday dinner and they come down and get it. They are massive! 

The horrible neighbours keep walking past our house to see their relatives but I choose not to “see” them and no harm is done. Their daughter stays there a lot and she is supposed to be worse than them. 

Well, it is dark and raining here again today and we will end up like ducks! Yesterday it was so dark that our sitting room light was on for most of the day so I decided that I would teach myself how to do Tunisian crochet. It was in an old knitting book and I already had a couple of Tunisian crochet hooks. Ta Dah! It might have taken me all afternoon but I am pleased with the end results. I’ll post a photo at a later date. Stay safe and sane.

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Joan, so glad you slept well, how's your back by the way? Sad about the buzzard killing woody, but nature can be cruel.
Did any of you see the cardy somebody made,--it was in the chat section -- Heading 'Ive finished my cardigan' I'm going to have a go , it will use some of my wool/yarn up.
K
Look in 'Pictures' I just found it there.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Joan, so glad you slept well, how's your back by the way? Sad about the buzzard killing woody, but nature can be cruel.
> Did any of you see the cardy somebody made,--it was in the chat section -- Heading 'Ive finished my cardigan' I'm going to have a go , it will use some of my wool/yarn up.
> K
> Look in 'Pictures' I just found it there.


Kind of you to ask Jan, my back's slowly getting better - have to watch what I do. No potting up plants and I can't sleep on my back which I like to do.

Woody's mate was wandering around looking lost this morning.....

Good idea that cardi one could double up 4ply or DK and make something really warm for the cold weather! :sm11:

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lilly made me laugh yesterday, she asked if I could make her another jumper, she said when Mummy washes this one I'll be able to wear the other one till it's dry ha ha. So looks like I'm going to be busy again before I have a go at that cardi, I'm glad you found it, it would be so warm wouldn't it.
I shall see Ollie later, my grandson and wife have invited me to dinner-- his Mum and Dad and brother and his partner will be there too, it'll make a lovely change to see them all again.
Glad your back is easier,--- funny but I can't get to sleep on my back. I had to though after I had hip replacement, but was glad when I was able to lie on my ' good' side till the other hip had healed.
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Miss seeing the picture of Lilly's Jumper, were you able to get any pictures Jan? 
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

No, sorry haven't seen Laura lately, her little Jack Russel terrier has had big problems with one of her eyes, so it's been back and forth to vets, and because she works from home she likes to stay with Molly (dog). Poor Laura, and her partner are so worried, one vet said if i
she doesn't respond to the last script she might have to be put to sleep. :sm03: :sm03: 
It's chucking it down with rain, not as cold as it has been but a very' maungy' day. Maungy ?-- a word my Mum used. :sm02: :sm02: :sm04: 
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh poor little dog and what a worry for Laura, as if there isn't enough to worry about at the moment. Look forward to seeing the photo, if you want to email to me I'll put it in the "kitchen" for you.

It's still cold here and the rain has eased for a bit, everywhere is soaked. Glad we now have a lot of gravel to walk on!

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Problem is Joan I don't know how to put a pic on my computer,the only way would be for me to send it to your mobile.Not to worry,Laura will pop in sometime this week.
Got appointment to have my eyes tested on October 21st, the receptionist told me my last check was last November ! My left eye with the macular seems a bit blurred so I need to know what's going on. I think I mentioned that Christian (grandson) passed his degree and is now a doctor, but he doesn't have a clinic at the shop because he works at a hospital. He told me to get it checked.
Q


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Quite a wet and horrible day here so I am staying in and trying to sew together some of my “safe at home” blanket - before it drives me mad! I had a go at the Tunisian crochet over the weekend and so far I am pleased with my effort.

Well done to Christian Jan at becoming a Doctor - that must have been a hard slog for him as they are studying for quite a time.

I should have taken a Nytol last night as I was still awake at 4.30am, grrrrrr!!!!! I think I should get a night shift job. I know one of our neighbours (nice ones) have a one year old and he keeps them awake loads. My lovely husband said that I should volunteer to look after him while I am awake so they can sleep!!!!!!! He soon ran out the door as a ball of yarn whizzed past his head!

I am having my eyes tested next week on the thursday. I had that sore eye which hasn’t properly cleared up so I hope it isn’t too serious. 

Sorry to hear about Laura and her problems with her dog. Animals are great when everything is going ok - I know as I had loads of worries with Emmy in her final year. Our little babies.

R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Real Rose Garden


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sending best wishes to Molly the dog. Hope the vet can help with her poorly eye. 
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

The sun is shining today, will be planting some daffodils for the spring! :sm11: Where will we all be then I wonder.

Hope you both get on ok with your eye appts. My right eye is getting blurry, Macular deg. is a bummer. I have my eyes checked every six months. 

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U and me both Joan, my macular is in right eye.
I planted some daffy bilbs a few weeks ago, I hope things will be a bit better when Spring comes Joan, can't see it happening though, and I'm not being pessimistic I just wish we could all get back to normal.
There's still that cold wind but no rain so far(12.00 am), I've filled my log basket and coal buckets so that if the rain comes I'm prepared, I noticed the bird bath is full to overflowing, blackbird is loving it.
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very happy to have had my CT scan this evening. I had contrast injected for the procedure, I think it’s iodine and it’s left a horrid metallic taste in my mouth. 
Hubby made me a nice waffle ice cream cone to try and take away the taste, it seems to have worked. It’s 11.34pm here so I’m ready for bed. Night night girls.
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Well, it's time for you to have a good sleep Sue, sweet dreams!

It's difficult to know how or when this will all end Jan, but the daffs will be welcome in the spring!

XYZ or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Zzzzz's for you Sue, hope you got a good nights sleep


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Always a welcome sight to see first the snow drops then the lovely daffys and next come the tulips, a lovely time of the year. Then when Ron and I went for a ride we'd see the lambs.
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Best sleep for a while. I didn’t need to go to the bathroom, normally I’m up at least once. We’ve got lots of lambs in the paddocks near us, I look at their cute little faces and then feel sadness thinking about where they will end up.
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Caring hubby Susan, making you an ice cream cone! Now did you get the results today or do you need to wait some more? 
D


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Cooking


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dinner Time, see you later. Left-over Booyah, I'm not that hungry tonight and a bowl of soup should do. 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Evening meal for you Ann and lunchtime for me. The Radiologist said the doctor would get my results in 1 - 2 days but tomorrow is a show holiday for Launceston so she won’t be working on that day. Hopefully I won’t have to wait too long this time.
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Facts are WI is a Hot Spot, the 3rd State in the Union with the most cases. Now it's very close to home. I know people who I keep in contact has the virus. The Clubs that we belong to aren't meeting any more. Two of the guys in the Lions Club have the virus, one had to put in a Nursing Home. My knitting group one of the girls got it and passed it unto her sister and her family. She got it from the Beauty Shop when she got her hair cut. There was a wedding and I was told that 50 people got it there. It's now in the places where the people work. I'm afraid to even leave the house. 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gosh Ann, that’s not good news. I wouldn’t be game to go out if the COVID was that close neither. Just stay at home and stay safe, no trips to the hair salon for a while.
H


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Hope you are able to stay safe Ann. It is all a bit close to home for you, isn’t it? My little painting group is going to start up again next week but I dont feel like venturing out and going to it. I just think that if I haven’t seen a couple of my grand kids, kids etc then I dont want to meet up with complete strangers. Where is the end? I have had a rotten headache for the past couple of days and it is slowly drifting away today. I think it is just the stresses of the whole situation that is making me feel so down and not 100%.

Back to knitting this afternoon and scampi, chips and peas for tea tonight.

Everyone stay safe and sane - not easy. 

I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I think it's beginning to get to us all! We haven't been anywhere except doctors, hospital, podiatrist and opticians. We haven't been to the barbers since January, or seen our daughter since Feb. It's a good job wed don't argue!! :sm09: 

Keep your pecker up girls! Hope you get good results Sue!

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

H
Jans off to the optician later today,my grandson (the eye doctor)rang the shop where he worked, explained my concern about my macular and instead of going on October 21st d.i.l is taking me, so I'm lucky to have Christian speak up for me.
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I believe Grandma Jan should get the Royal Treatment! 
It seems like that's all we can do is to see our doctors. We must keep ourselves healthy the best as we can. 
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just a quick update from optician, left eye good, a slight bleed behind left eye (with the macular) can be sorted by having the fluid drained. 
K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kansas City Cooking


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lovely roast dinner with all the trimmings.Apple crumble and custard to follow
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Making chicken satay with rice for dinner tonight. It’s wet, windy and cool here today so will be nice to have some comfort food. Tasmania is opening it’s borders soon so I’m hoping to see some of the family from Queensland. I just hope you girls can get back to normal soon though it seems like a tall order. 
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

News the other day I saw that the Tasmanian Devil is being reintroduced. Your Tasmanian Devil reminds me of our State of WI's Badger. Both aren't very cute!
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh we have plenty of Tasmania Devils in Tasmania though you don’t see them as they are very shy. When we stayed in one of the caravan parks here, the owner had two cute female devils in a large enclosure. You could watch them being fed frozen chicken heads, gosh those teeth made short work of them. They were part of a breeding programme and were eventually going to be sent to the mainland for release. My daughter used to volunteer at a zoo in Queensland and had two juvenile devils in her care. The first day she started her job, she came home with teeth marks in her leather boots. They were only playing though, yikes....
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pouring rain here and dark, looks as if we're in for a gloomy day,fine by me,I'll have breakfast , tidy up and maybe finish Lilly's jumper I'm not the fastest knitter and ne ver dreamed I'd finish a little jumper in a week ,it proves how much time we have on our hands in these troubled times .


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Quite dark and wet here as well. I was going to do my food shopping this morning but I am sure it can wait another day. More knitting of the safe at home blanket - one day.............. it will be finished!!!!! I want to get my cardigan knitted.

Jan glad to hear that you have been to the opticians and all can be sorted. I have the opticians next week. My headaches are not too bad today, fingers crossed that they are going away.

No plans for what’s for tea tonight yet. Feel a bit down in the dumps today, strange times. I will phone one of my friends in the north east later.

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rustle up something quick for dinner Sandra, I suggest ,egg, bacon sausage & mash, and baked beans of course. Hope your chat with your friend cheers you up,please don't get down in the dumps. We're all in the same boat so have to make the most of these bad times, chin up my lovely xx
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear you are feeling down again Sandra. It must be so miserable with all the restrictions still happening. Plus having miserable weather doesn’t help and the prospect of winter coming along. It’s good that you’ve got your knitting and painting to try and keep you positive. How are you going with your little blankets for the animal refuge ?
You must get a lot of pleasure knitting them, knowing they are going to such a great cause. Chin up lovey, your kp friends are all here for you.
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

The sun is trying to come out here Sandra, hope it is with you! I know how you feel as I have the same problem. Try to stay positive, it's not always easy to look on the bright side, but remember we are here for you. Have a good moan if you want to - it does you good. :sm11: 

Hope you get your eye sorted soon Jan, we don't realise how precious our sight is until we start to lose it. 

When do you get your results Sue?

We have four appts next week, heart nurse, audiologist, hosp and then flu jabs. No wonder we get down!!

U


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Uphill struggle for some folks in these horrid times we are living in. I have had two bits of good news today. Went to the practice nurse for blood pressure check ( I had a heart attack last year). Absolutely perfect. Good oh. When the post arrived I was in lots of credit with my water bill. Will have a rebate £120 paid back into my account. What a lovely surprise and just in time for Christmas present buying. Happy days. Dinner was stir fry followed by jelly and angel delight.


V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very nice surprise from the water board, so pleased for you that your BP is good Jeannie,your dinner sounds delish.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

well, its funny Jan, we hadn't had jelly and angel delight for years, but had our little grandaughter round and so decided to get some in. We enjoyed it so much, we've had it twice since ourselves. Funny isn't it. 


XYZ


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra headaches or migraines can be caused by the change of weather. I'm lucky I never had those kind of headaches. It does run in the family with my Mother, Sister, Daughter and MIL. They all suffer from migraines especially when there is a change in the weather. With my daughter she can't be in the Sun very long because that will trigger one on. 
Y, Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Angel Delight, I haven’t had that for years, not even sure if it’s available in Oz. Joan, I tried phoning the doctors this morning but it keeps going to answer machine. My neighbour thinks they may be closed as it was show holiday yesterday and a lot of places get another day off to make it a long weekend. We’re going in to town this morning so I will call in and see. Talk about a short week, no wonder it always takes ages to get to speak to the doctor.

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Better Luck getting a hold of a doctor especially since the weekend will be here then I suppose you need to wait until Monday? 
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Called in to the doctors clinic, only to be greeted with a sign saying closed Thursday and Friday! Oh well, I’ll just have to be a patient patient, haha. 
I can see the doctor is going to be really behind next week with her appointments.

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Doctor, doctor where are you when I need you....
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Emergency ?? Forget it.
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Funny how the mention of Angel delight reminded us of the times we had it, now it'll go on my shopping list.Have you tried whisking a small tin of Carnation evaporated milk and making a jelly with about a cup of boiling water, when it's dissolved and cold add it to the milk and whisk again, in the fridge till it's set, it's like mousse.
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Going on a hunt around the supermarket to try and find some Angel Delight. Sounds great with the jelly crystals and condensed milk. Mum used to make blancmange in a rabbit shaped tin, always loved that.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Haven't had Angel Delight for years, I used to like butterscotch flavour with evaporated milk!! :sm11: I don't usually do deserts since hubby was diagnosed diabetic, I can't use sweetener as I'm allergic to them. We do eat fruit during the day though!

The sun is shining and hoping to get bedding dry outside today, smells lovely when it comes in.

Sue it's a good job you are patient...

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

It’s been raining really heavy here so no chance of putting washing on the line for me Joan. Yes, I’ve had to learn patience especially in older age when I can’t do things like I used to.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> It's been raining really heavy here so no chance of putting washing on the line for me Joan. Yes, I've had to learn patience especially in older age when I can't do things like I used to.
> J


Just taken both of us to peg out mattress protector, it's heavy and awkward when it's wet! I had to laugh both of us trailing up the garden carrying a bit each and me with my stick!! :sm16: :sm09: :sm09: Sheet and pillow cases still washing.

As my mother used to say

"Patience is a virtue possess it if you can, often in a woman but never in a man"

K


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Know exactly what you mean. At the moment the other half is doing a big job on our porch. Dust and debri everywhere, not to mention the rest of the house in an upheaval due to moving loads of stuff out into other rooms. We are both worn out at the end of the day. Not like the days of our youth when we could knock a whole chimney breast out from upstairs all the way downstairs to make the room bigger. Then clear up and go out to dinner. Just can't do it any more. 

I know 69 isn't that old, but coming to terms with the lack of energy is a growing concern.


Dinner today chicken casserole. It might help with my rotten cold.



L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lots of vitamin C too might help with your cold Jeannie. I take an echinacea capsule daily, I think it helps to ward off the coughs and colds. Chicken casserole sounds good too, a lovely comfort food.
Good luck Joan, hanging out the bedding. It would be awkward, hanging on to your walking stick too. That’s nice of hubby to lend a hand.
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Lots of vitamin C too might help with your cold Jeannie. I take an echinacea capsule daily, I think it helps to ward off the coughs and colds. Chicken casserole sounds good too, a lovely comfort food.
> Good luck Joan, hanging out the bedding. It would be awkward, hanging on to your walking stick too. That's nice of hubby to lend a hand.
> M


Managed Ok - up to the sun now, I can put my stick on a chair by the washing line once I've got my balance.

Colds are nasty, I always advocate Vit C.

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nasty Colds can lead to bronchitis with me. I take daily Vit C with Rose Hips to build up my immune system. Joan you be careful....
I avoid hanging clothes and bedding outside even though I like the freshness because I have allergies. Right now my eyes are watering and some sneezing. 
I'm better off throwing the bedding in the dryer for my health. 
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh that’s no good Ann, having allergies. I used to suffer when I was younger but fortunately I’ve grown out of it. Those were the days when tissues weren’t a common thing so I would always have man sized handkerchiefs in my possession.
Do you take allergy meds ?
P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Playing Christmas music early


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite early yet for Christmas Sandj. How many sleeps ?
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Reminiscing Past Holidays Hall-o-ween, Thanksgiving and Christmas! This year I think it will be very simple I'm wondering if I will be able to go to Church on Christmas. 
I think I might have to watch it on TV what I have been doing since last March. I don't mind watching the service on TV at times I think I pay closer attention besides looking who is at the service. 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

So different for you this year Ann as I know you usually get well stocked for Halloween with all your treats. I don’t suppose anyone will be trick or treating this year. Where we live, in the sticks, we don’t get callers at Halloween. We didn’t get them when we lived in Queensland too. Our driveway was very long and quite eerie at night with overhanging tree branches. Probably put most people off.
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

This Time I hate to say this but I'm not answering the door. You are correct I Love Hall-o-ween seeing all the kids come to the door with their costumes on. 
I was thinking about maybe bringing a bag of treats to the neighbors. Yet I'm not decided what to do about that .
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U will have to sit in the dark and pretend to be out, haha. I’m sure if the children are allowed trick or treating they will remember all the goodies that you usually have and will make a beeline for your door.
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very quiet here, we don't get any trick or treaters. Wouldn't open the door even if we did at the moment!! 

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Washing machine on right now as it’s a lovely day and I’ve got to catch up after having so much rain recently. I might even spend some time in the garden later. I’m going to make lasagne for dinner tonight, haven’t made one for ages.
XYZ


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra Mozz Cheese on my Lasagna. Lasagna isn't that hard to make I don't know why I don't make it more often. I guess I always don't have the ingredients in the house to make it. 
We went shopping today hubby and I, it seems like when I'm in the store all I can thing of is get it done. I do carry a list with me even that doesn't always help. Between looking at my list, looking at what's on Sale and looking at due dates at times I go crazy. I love my fresh fruit but it's apple time by us. As far as fresh fruit that's all I'm going to find besides bananas. 
Y, Z, or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You are like me Ann in regards to shopping. It drives hubby mad sometimes when I start checking the expiry dates, also, when I’m price checking to see what is the better buy. He’s happy that I mainly do online shopping now though I always check the expiry dates before I put things away.
I’ve just done a bit of weeding but it really hurt my back so instead I went around and filled the numerous small holes in the garden beds. It’s either rabbits or echidnas that are digging the holes. I’ll try and do some more weeding tomorrow.
ZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zipping through our gardens, at least by us it's the rabbits. After we do all the work and caring for our gardens and then the rabbits go nibbling at our plants. I had all pot plants on the deck. I got some tomatoes but nothing like I used to get in the regular garden. I just can't handle doing a garden any more so whatever I get from the pots on the deck that's what I get. 
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A lot of pots, raised beds and a greenhouse in our garden! Saves a lot of digging.

Waiting for the spring now for the bulbs...

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Bit chilly today but the suns shining so just nice for a little stroll.Next project is Barbie doll clothes for Lilly's dolly.Chicken and leeks in a white wine sauce with carrots and a jacket tater. Home made apple crumble with custard.I found a six pack of individual pots of Ambrosia custard just right for one.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Custard is one of favourites, the little pots would be ideal for hubby as they do reduced sugar. I have Alpro Dessert Vanilla pots as I can't tolerate milk. Love custard with apple pie!

Enjoy your dinner, haven't had jacket potatoes for ages! Do you cook them in the oven or microwave?

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dear d.il invited me for dinner today, but I had to refuse because I'd got my dinner all ready, prepared.I usually do my jacket in the Rayburn Joan, if I'm lazy I cook it in the microwave, I also like the Mc' Cain ones to microwave, and they are very good. I'm just watching 'Saving lives at sea', theres some dopes who get into trouble and I think they should pay to be rescued.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Daft so and so's, yes I always say they should pay, also drunks who need an ambulance and are treated in hospital!! 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ever felt like tearing your hair out ? Well, I do right now. The doctors saga begins again. I got out of bed nice and early ready to phone the doctors at 8.30. It went straight to the recorded message which I know off by heart now as I’ve heard it so many times. I gave it the benefit of the doubt, thinking the receptionist was just running late. In between mouthfuls of Special K, blueberries and yoghurt I kept redialling the number, thinking to myself, she will answer this time. An hour later, still the same old message so I made myself a nice latte and answered a couple of emails while redialling the same number ( I’ve become good at multitasking). Eventually, I phoned the nice young pharmacist who’s shop is right next to the doctors rooms. I asked him, do you know what’s going on next door, I can’t get through on the phone. He told me oh yes, they have every other Monday off and this happened to be today. Can you believe this ? It could only happen in a small country town I’m sure. So, they’ve had Thursday off as the show holiday, even though the show was cancelled, they’ve had Friday off, reason being, I have no idea. They don’t have a surgery on Saturdays and Monday is every other Monday !!!!!!!
Sorry to rant but I feel better now that I’ve got it off my chest. My script has run out for my pain patches and the pharmacist is unable, by law to issue my meds without one. I think I might just go back to bed and sleep until tomorrow when the whole saga will begin again.
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Frist of all we are all here for you, it seems like days already of waiting. Frist thing tomorrow morning as soon as the doctor's office open I know you will be on the phone. 
Sue, I hope after all this waiting that you get some kind of an answer. Saying a quick prayer for you. 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gee thanks Ann, that’s much appreciated. I honestly do feel ok and I’m expecting a good outcome. It’s just all this waiting. This never happened when we lived in Queensland.
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Here is the same with the doctors, it would've been a good idea if they had said on the answer machine that Monday's they are closed, it happened to me when I tried for a flu jab,I got a 'robot' telling me all lines were busy' then when I did get through a human told me I was number 16 in the queue or call back later, I decided to walk down to the surgery next day, and to add insult to injury they were closed.!!! So I really feel for you.
I


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

I do hope that you get sorted soon at the Drs Sue they can be a pain in the butt at times - just when we need less pains.

I had to spend a couple of days with the worse migraine that I have had in ages. Thankfully, last night I felt as if it was drifting away. All this day to day stress just doesn’t help one bit. I was picturing myself going to the drs today, just thank goodness I dont have that to do.

My youngest son phoned on saturday and tried my best to chat away to him but he saw through it. He has text over the weekend, telling me to rest, drink lots of water etc.He is such a love and I dont think I will get to see him until Santa is nearly here - boohoo!!!!!!

I must get back to sewing up the safe at home blanket. Oh and Battersea wrote to ask me not to send any blankets just yet as they dont have the staff to sort them! Well, I haven’t knitted any for a while but I am going to send them a donation anyway.

Pasta with leeks, cheese and bacon for tea tonight with a yogurt jelly. It’s just nice NOT to have that pesky migraine. Stay safe and sane today and everyday.

J


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Just the same here. We needed blood pressure and blood tests. flu jabs and check ups. Due to Covid all of these have had to be booked on different days. When I got in for the blood pressure was told the labs were short of equipment for blood tests. So have to go in three weeks but that may be cancelled. Also husbands blood pressure was a bit high (a new thing for him) so got to take his blood pressure checks all week at hime down to the surgery Friday. Wouldn't be bad but with live 5 miles from the surgery, so a round trip of 10 miles for us each time we have to go. We will have to go back to see the Doctor once all this has been decided! Bring back the good old days please. Tonight we are havin spaghetti bolognaise.


K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Knock on the door----it was the chimney sweep! I wasn't expecting him till this afternoon,his visit to someone before me cancelled at the last minute.I told him not a problem.He didn't push the brush up, the new way is a heavy duty vacuum, very impressive.He told me it's a special vacuum for chimneys, cost around a thousand pounds but worth it .
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lovely clean chimney for your Jan!

Doctors surgeries seem to be falling apart! We normally order repeat presc. through their website, just login and tick the items we need. Last week I had type out everything on emails. Not easy bearing in mind some of the names and doses of the drugs, we have 14 between us. Sue I do hope you can soon get your results. Jeannie, and Sandra look after yourselves. 

It's a good job this forum is here for us to let us let off steam, it does help.

Take care everyone.

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My lovely grand daughter Laura has been today and has kindly helped me to put a picture of Lilly in her jumper on here!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Now that’s what I call a gorgeous girl in a gorgeous jumper. Love Lilly’s hair, it’s similar to both my daughters hair colour.
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh I don't believe it, we all have red-heads!!! Lilly has that pretty soft red, exactly like my Mother's hair. The older my Mother got her hair just faded away from red to a blonde and then finally she was pure white. Her hair turn when she was young because she was 53 when she passed away. 

Jan, you did an Fantastic Job on that Jumper and what a Perfect fit! You also, have an eye for color or was this yarn striped?

This Wed. I'm meeting with my son's girlfriend in the dentist parking lot. She asked me to do some knitting. I made a shawl. She also wanted x-large slippers. I'm in the process of making them, one pair I completed. One pattern I made for her before and I wanted to try out a couple new patterns. I hope she likes them. We decided to meet at the dentist because I have an appointment that day in the same city where they live. They live 30 miles from me, these days we don't do much visiting. Do what we have to do. 
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh finally, had a call from the doctor. The scan confirmed the growth is an angiomylogia but not to worry as it’s benign. I have to repeat the tests in 6 months. So, they don’t know what is causing the problem with the protein and the blood in the urine. Back to square one really but at least it’s not malignant. Thanks for everyone’s good wishes x.
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Prayers were answered for you, Susan. Take a deep breath and Enjoy Life! The blood & protein in the urine I would wonder about that?
I guess not to worry until the next 6 months check-up. 

Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Questions about the blood in the urine? I know this is between you and your doctor but when my MIL found blood in her urine it turned out it came from her colon. My hubby has a colonoscopy every three years because his Mother passed away with colon cancer. 
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Right thing to do for your hubby Ann. I have just had a bowel cancer test a couple of months ago and it turned out ok. The government sends us a free testing kit every couple of years or so. I must admit to never having a colonoscopy though. 
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sue pleased to hear your doc called back and the results are nothing serious to worry about,
Thought you would all love Lilly, her hair is beautiful. Her Dad was lucky to snap the picture, she doesn't like her photo taken, as you might see she has something in her mouth, looks she's been nibbling on a biscuit. She chose the colours herself, she loves bright colours.I'm surprised it fit as it was all guess work, I sort of took amount of stitches and measurements from another pattern for a toddler and used the biggest size.I sent for a pattern for an older child so the next one will be a doddle.
There's a touch of Autumn in the air today, not too cold, nice and bright, lovely blue sky.
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Jan, it was a relief to hear from the doctor.
Yes, your little Lilly is delightful, I bet you miss not being able to see her as often as you did before Covid. 
Weather has been nice here today, sunny and 19 degrees. My son phoned, it’s 28 degrees in Brisbane, he can keep it, I much prefer the cooler temperatures. 
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U and I both love cooler temps. Sue, I know we need the sunshine but give me cooler days any time.
Yes I do miss seeing Lilly, she seems to have grown so fast this year. new baby brother coming in January, she's so excited.
I'm so pleased for Matt and Hayley, they so wanted a brother or sister for Lilly, tried for ages and when it did happen Hayley miscarried -- 5 times. 
A very traumatic time for them, but now she's carrying this one ok.
V


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Very beautiful young lady Jan - Lilly! One of my grand daughters has the same colour - mine is also a lighter version (with age). I used to have such bright red hair when I was young and always loved it. I love the jumper that you have knitted - all those colours go so well together. I miss my grand children so much as well. I feel like we have all missed out so much this last year. My daughter had so many problems and also had miscarriages - so heartbreaking. They are so precious.

Sue - glad your doctor rang you back. I’m at the opticians on thursday.

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Wednesday I get a cavity fill, seems like the doctors have been busy lately. It's sad to say but that's the only place we can be safe with all those protective clothing they wear when they see you. 
X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra medical appointments the older we get, ho hum. I’ve got my appointment to get the heart halter monitor fitted tomorrow. I have to wear it for 24 hours, just to record my heart rate. Then hopefully, that’s me done for a long while, no more appointments. 
YZA


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yippee It’s Almost My Birthday 

Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zucchini chocolate birthday cake for Sandj, hope you have a wonderful day xx
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A happy birthday to you Sandy! ????✨


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Best of luck with your health now Sue.

We have four medical appts this week ending with flu jabs on Saturday. :sm13: 

Lilly looks happy in her bright and breezy jumper, well done Jan. 

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Crikey Joan, what a week you’re having. You’ll be happy when Sunday arrives and no more appointments for a while ( hopefully). 
Ann, how did you go with your dental appointment, not too uncomfortable I hope.
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dentist was really quick, the part I hate is when they numb your mouth but that has to be done. It seem like it was numb for hours after the appointment. When finally the numbness went away I got a terrible headache. Feeling a little better after I took two Advil. I should sleep well tonight. Really cold weather is in the forecast we were so spoiled with 70 degree now it's in the 50's. I didn't get my flu shot yet but I know I should go in for it. 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ever so important to get your flu shot Ann. No, I hate having the numb mouth too after having dental procedures but I’d rather have that than feeling the drill hitting the nerves.....eek.
I’ve got the halter monitor fitted, it’s a lot smaller than the last one I had. It only took the nurse a few minutes to attach it. I have to remove it myself tomorrow at 1.15 and return it to the hospital. I’ll miss not being able to have my shower tonight or in the morning.
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fitted for a monitor before and they never found out anything? 
I remember one summer before I had my pace-maker put in they ran all kinds of tests on me. They never found anything. It took almost three years before the doctors 
figured I really needed a pace-maker. It wasn't the doctors it was a nurse who notice my pulse was running low. 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glad they eventually discovered what the problem was for you Ann. I’ve got the monitor fitted because of my heart scare back in August, Atrial Fibrillation. Since I’ve been on the heart meds I’ve felt really fine with no palpitations. This is more of a follow up check to make sure the meds are working to control my heart rhythm.
H


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Heart problems. Such a worry. It is amazing what they can do to keep us up and running though. Making a chocolate zucchini cake today. Belated happy birthday Sandj.



I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I’d love a piece of your cake Jeannie, can you save me a piece please ?
J


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Just to say a belated happy birthday to Sandj. Please save some cake for me. Opticians this afternoon and my sore eye has come back, so that is to be looked at as well. There is always something! Ann and Sue - hope all is going well. What knitting are you doing now Jan? I have had a rest from it all and have been watching a bit of “The Indian Doctor” which is screen here (UK) on an afternoon. I love it. Steak and ale pie for tea with homemade (chip pan) chips and frozen peas.

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jan has never tried zucchini cake,I've seen recipes for it but never made it.Sounds good though. It's a lovely sunny morning, bit of a chill in the air, just how I like it.
I feel for you girls with your health and teeth appointments, seeing as we don't have enough to worry about these days,I'm at a stage where I'm scared to go out, and have cancelled all hair appointments for the time being,this covid is a weird virus and we don't understand what's going on, very scary.
First we hear statistics show less deaths, next, more people are being hospitalized and a rise in the number of extreme cases.But we've got to keep our spirits up,keep safe and we must not let it get us down.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Keeping Safe, it seems like the only safe place is Home Sweet Home! One of the girls from my knitting group got the virus from her beautician, Jan it's best to stay low for awhile. I only gotten my hair cut once since this all started and not on planning on going back for awhile. 

Zucchini Cake, Yummy please save a piece for me. I don't have Zucchini in the house otherwise I would make one. I have a good recipe for making one. It's really a moist cake. 
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Let's all stay at home - we can always have a virtual online party! We have to cheer ourselves up! 

I still haven't had my hair cut (last appt) 30th January. 

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

March was my last visit to hairdressers, then Leicester went to lockdown along with villages and that included the salon I use.When they were allowed to open I risked it in August to have a perm, been doing it myself since.
Joan you are right, we can have virtual get togethers here, and share recipes, talk about our WIPs, have a laugh and it'll be a way to help keep us sane.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice to be back home after spending the night in Launceston. We booked into a hotel as we didn’t want to have to drive back in today to return the halter monitor. We had dinner in the hotel restaurant then breakfast at a nice coffee shop. It was so nice to have a little break away and we are so thankful that there’s no Covid cases in Tasmania. It might change once the borders are opened to some of the other states later this month. Hopefully not though.
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh Sue, that was a nice break for you,a treat to be waited on at the hotel, but as you say, nice to be home.
P


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Pleased that you had a nice break away Sue. I went to the opticians yesterday and now have some drops to put in both eyes as I have dry eye syndrome. Also a cataract is starting up in my left eye. A thorough test and I was glad to get home yesterday and put my feet up and just knit straight forward dog blanket stuff. 

My son's area in London is now in the lockdown area so I dont know when we will see him next and I miss him like made. He phones once per week which is more than I can say for my other two children, but enough of that doom. 

A quiet day today, probably tidy up the dahlias if the rain stays away, if not, then more straight forward and easy knitting.

Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quiet Halloween for us this year. Like I said earlier I won't be handing out candy this year. I talked to my daughter today she mention that she will be doing a Pinata in their back yard for her four kids this year instead of going out trick and treating. The money that I would have spent on Halloween candy I sent it to her. I won't be there when the kids break open the Pinata but I hope my daughter will send me pictures. 
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really sad that you can’t be part of Halloween this year Ann. I hope you get plenty of photos of the kids smashing their piñata. Oh Sandra, I’m so sorry about the lock down in London, I hope it doesn’t last too long and you can see your son again soon. 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sad indeed Sue, we're in lockdown as well. Not that we've been anywhere since March. 

My lovely neighbour of forty years is moving permanently to a care home on Monday. She is 91. I shall miss her company!

Glad you enjoyed your night away Sue.

Ann I'd forgotten all about hallowe'en......

We're off out for 'flu jabs this morning - what an exciting life we lead.

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Too much excitement Joan,gadding about to doctors and hospital appointments....ha ha. 
You will miss your lovely neighbour I hope you get nice people move in.
I hope the Reiker shoes I've ordered from Amazon come today. I've never bought shoes without trying them on, but I am in need of winter shoes and have no option,I'll let you know how I get on with them,it's free postage to return if they aren't suitable and its not far to walk to the post office.
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Unhappy times for so many people. We were hoping to get my sister here for a holiday but that’s only a pipe dream now.
Hope your new shoes are comfy when they arrive Jan. I haven’t heard of that brand. Joan, enjoy your outing to get your flu jab, haha. 
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very good news to tell you, my g/daughter (Theos mum ) has won £500 on the lotto,I'm so pleased for her as she hasn't got a lot of money and her partner is in and out of work due to lockdown, also a bit more good news--- Laura and her partner ordered a sofa and it was to be delivered before Christmas, a man from the shop rang to say the shop has closed down but another store has taken over and her settee will be delivered after christmas. Laura told him she wasn't happy and wants her money back, -- to cut a long story short, they've given her £700 off the price, so my two lovely girls are very happy. I think I should have a couple of bob on the lotto to see if I can be 3rd time lucky :sm04: :sm04: 
W


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Welcome news Jan about your g/daughter winning the £500! Also good news about the sofa. Hope you like your new shoes when they arrive. I bought some boots in the Hotters sale at the beginning of the year, just hope they are still comfy as I haven’t worn them yet.

I was so tired last night that I slept in until 9am! That is such an achievement for me. Also I haven’t had a chance to try the Nytol yet, it seems to work just being in the kitchen drawer!!!!!

My youngest son will be phoning today but not sure what to do with the rest of the day. Maybe try and get this safe at home blanket sewn up. Dear husband is already in his man cave working on car stuff and will be there for the rest of the day, in between meal times. Oh well, we are all luckier than a lot of people, just feel flat today. A good kick up the pants is needed. Any offers????? Haha!

XYZ or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes Sandra I hope the shoes fit, as I said I've never bought shoes online but needs be I'm afraid. Have a nice chat with your son and hope it's not too long before he can visit. Glad you are having better nights sleep, makes all the difference doesn't it. I'm having a knitting day today, latest project is clothes for Lillys Barbie and Ken, she's asked for a Barbie house for Christmas, she didn't have Ken so I've sent for one from Amazon.
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A wonderful surprise for your granddaughter Jan, winning a good amount on the lotto. We have little wins, $12 here and $20 there but nothing big like your lucky granddaughter. Well done, hope you get a lucky ticket too. 
No, I’ve never been game to buy shoes online, what with having bunions it makes it tricky.
Sandra, I slept in until 9.15 this morning so don’t feel too bad. Must have tired me out yesterday, visiting the 
“ Big Smoke “ haha.

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Been over to my coop , needed milk, spotted some luxury mince pies so had to treat myself,had one with a coffee, very nice too.I always used to make them, but the quality of bought ones are so good, I can't be bothered.
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Best shoes I've ever bought are from Cosyfeet, all my shoes, slippers and house shoes are from them. Their returns are free.

Well done your g/daughters Jan, every penny helps when you are young!

Whoopee hubby's just had a letter - cardiology appt on Thurs. 

Glad you had a good nights sleep Sandra so good when you can do that!

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cosyfeet will be my next search if the ones Ive sent for are not suitable, thanks Joan.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Do like the look of Cosyfeet shoes, some just right for my swollen tootsies. I fancy ones called Skye, they look so soft and comfy. 
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everyone's foot is different, I have been knitting slippers for my son's partner. It is really hard when she isn't there to try them on. She wears a size 12 narrow shoe. 
I have been knitting the X-large patterns. The last pattern that I tried I know won't be for her it turned out wide and short. It was called the "Better Dorm Boots for men" in X-L

Jan do you have Amazon Prime? 
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Feet change as we get older I think, I used to wear 5 and half, went on to a 6 now with my swelling feet I have a seven !!
I don't have Amazon prime but my d i l does so if I order anything where I need to pay postage she orders it for me.
After Joan had mentioned Cosyfeet-- would you believe their advert came on the TV , made me smile.
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Do like the look of Cosyfeet shoes, some just right for my swollen tootsies. I fancy ones called Skye, they look so soft and comfy.
> E


Jan I'm wearing those at the moment as slippers, in burgundy colour. They are fabric but have an outdoor sole if you need to go out into the garden! They are soft and velvety.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Heaven Sent Are Those Shoes 

I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Heaven Sent Are Those Shoes 

I


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

I have neuropathy in my feet and legs. So at bed time I take a cold pack which i used to calm my hot tingling feet with. It is all the inflamation. And Jan yes, my feet have grown too. size 7 now. Apparantly our feet get bigger. Mens ears get bigger too . he he. Made a nice lemon drizzle cake for tea when my son comes round. with lemon icing on top. yum


J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just hate looking at my feet now. The bunions are SO ugly but as they don’t hurt, I won’t get them operated on. I’ve never worn tight pointy shoes so I’ve obviously got my Mums genes. I must google the brands of shoes that you ladies are talking about.
Jeannie, I have neuropathy in my legs and feet too, it’s horrendous isn’t it ?
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Keep a slice of cake for me please Jeannie.I'm going to make a Victoria sponge cake with cherry jam ( from Lidl) it's full of cherries, and butter icing.
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lovely Jan - a slice for me please!

M


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Mmmmm Jan, a slice for me please. A dull grey day here and not much enthusiasm, so more kicks up the bum needed today. Dear husband off into his man cave, and a simple tea tonight of bacon sandwiches with yogurt jellies to follow. I’m going to design a new table runner and quilt it today. Keep my mind and hands busy.

N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Nice cake Jan. Must look out for that cherry Jam. Another gloriously sunny day here in North Devon. Still got the fire going though. Yes, Neuropathy is extremely painful at times. Worse for me is just standing still, and of course in bed. Never mind could have worse I suppose. Making a nice stew today with a lovely cabbage on the side.


O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh I love cabbage, don't buy it as often as I should, but before all this horrid business started and we could shop in comfort I used to look for little pack of two sweetheart cabbages, use one and save one, just right and no waste.
One of my lovely twin sons is here at the moment, drilling out the pointing above my lounge window and re-pointing it. 
When it rains really heavy I noticed it dripping through the wall,bear in mind this cottage is well over 100 years old !!!
P


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Positively new your house. My place was built in l650. he he. Nice to have sons that can do something around the house for you though Jan isn't it. Yes, this was a nice sweetheart cabbage at Lidl. A bit on the big side, but did pie and also put a bit in a stir fry. So now have managed to use it all. Just crocheting a bright red sparkle yarn cowl for my daughter in law, who is a Christmas and any other celebration fanatic. Will send it soon so she gets the full benefit of it.

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite old your house is then, I prefer older type houses than the' doll's house' type they build these days, older ones have more character I think.
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

R old house was built in 1912, I like it except I grumble with all the bedrooms upstairs. I shouldn't complain we have two full bathrooms one down and one up. 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

So full of character are the old houses. I love watching the uk tv show, Escape to the Country and seeing the chocolate box cottages with their thatched roofs or the Tudor style with the black and white exteriors and leaded window panes. Our house was built in 2007 so definitely none of those lovely features.
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Thanksgiving treats


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Upside down pineapple cake ( Jans favourite ).
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Visiting for the Holidays will be limited this year. I never notice how the days can get shorter with the sun light before. Today it really bother me I got up it was dark in my bedroom at 9am. Our bedroom is set up to stay on the dark side because at the time when we remodeled it I was working the night shift. I needed a dark room to sleep in during the day. By 6:30pm it was pitch black outside. Besides the point of having a dark room to sleep in I was usually up by 7:30am Once the day light savings time will end maybe that will help me to be on tract. 

Sue did you build a new home when you moved to Tasmania?
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

We didn’t Ann, we’ve only lived here for two years and this house was already built. We built our home in Queensland, it was lovely moving into a brand new home but this one was pretty ok after we redecorated, new carpets, blinds and new kitchen. Plus, the garden was already established which was great.
XYZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra land with your house now have compare to where you lived in Queensland? 

Our house is sitting on a three lots and when we bought it, we turned it into one lot which means we only get tax on one instead of three lots. 
When I first retired I had a garden but soon everything turned into lawn. It's easy for Art to keep up. I like having the extra land because it gives plenty of privacy.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, we’ve got three quarters of an acre here which is nice and private. In Queensland we had two and a half acres which included a small rainforest. It was a lot of upkeep, hence we had Billy, our steer to keep the grass down in the paddocks. 
It’s much nicer spending time in the garden here, no hot humid weather all the time like Qld.
ZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

All that land you girls have across the pond is something rare here,unless you are farmers the best you can hope for is to find and buy a house with lots of land or huge garden, and that would cost a big lotto win.-----Remember I said I'm knitting clothes for Lillys Barbie? Well I wanted to buy her Ken the boy doll,and lucky for me, Tesco had a toy sale this weekend,got them both for twelve pounds, normal price sixteen pounds each !! My friend shops at Tesco so picked them up for me.I treated her to a toasted teacake & coffee next time she goes to the little tea shop in the village.
B


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Be lovely to have a good piece of land. We live on a rubbish corner plot that is divided into 3 even dafter shaped gardens! 

My grand daughters have grown out of Barbies and I ended up giving the dolls and clothes to one of my neighbours. It was great to see the look on her face as she opened a big box containing all of the Barbie stuff - priceless. Her mam says she plays with them everyday. Oh to be young again. My grand daughters loved them at the time but now like doing their hair, makeup, clothes etc. Christmas this year will involve clothes and some cash for them. No makeup as I think they are a bit young, but their parents don’t agree. Ahhhh how times have changed.

Bangers and mash for dinner tonight with some tinned fruit to follow, if there is room!

I’ve just had a walk around this morning and it is lovely watching the leaves come off the tree but I’m not looking forward to the winter, brrrrrrr.

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Can recall my mum wouldn’t let me have teenage style dolls because they had boobs. I don’t know if Barbie was out then in the 50’s. She was a bit of a prude my mum, didn’t even tell me what to expect when I hit puberty. Lucky one of our school subjects was Phsyiology and Hygiene which covered periods and where babies came from. How times have changed, fortunately for the better in some ways.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dad and Mum were strict with me and my two sisters, we were never told by Mum about periods, I was scared stiff when I saw blood in my pants at school, and worried all the way home what I was going to tell Mum thinking it never happened to any other girls.My goodness what a sheltered life we lived. I remember when my g/sons were at primary school they were shown how to put a condom on a banana, and the little girls a tampon to take home, my dil told me, she and the other Mums thought they were far too young to be learning that, ok, it's good to have lessons like that when they reach puberty
Anyway must get on with some jobs in the house, I've been chopping weeds while it's a nice fine day.It's good to be out in the fresh air as well as seeing people going by and having a quick chat, at a distance of course.
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eck, that does seem young to be learning those things at Primary School. I suppose a lot of children go through puberty a lot younger nowadays but it still seems a bit too much info. 
Enjoy your day in the garden Jan, it’s 10.30 here so I’ll be off to bed soon.
F


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

From what I hear from my grand kids they do learn a lot at an early age about puberty and sex. I was lucky as my mam was a very broad minded nurse back in the early 1960s. She taught me about it all before I went to “big” school. I can still remember the day when my periods started and I came home for lunch and wanted to cry. I was 12 years old and these pesky periods didn’t stop until I was 52 years!!!!!! 40 years of pain and discomfort! My gran used to say that if men had periods they would run for their beds each month and if they had children then there would only be one child per household. I think she was so right as every bloke I have ever known thinks they are dying if they get a cold! Nice day for gardening Jan, I am back to sewing up my safe at home blanket - which is turning into a marathon!

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Finally the rain has stopped -lovely day washing blowing in the breeze.

Night night Sue, Sweet dreams. ????

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got to put our clocks back in UK this weekend 25th Oct. just thought I 'd remind you. Evenings will be darker sure sign winters on it's way .
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Have to remember that Jan, at least we'll be one step nearer spring! :sm11: 

Continuing with the houses, ours was built in 1933 - a time when nice big gardens were the norm. 

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I know, and houses were built to last then, not just slung up any old how and so close together as they do now, it seems quantity not quality is the norm these days. I remember when they started a new estate here up the road from me on some farm land, you could drive by one day and it was just a building site, go by a few weeks later, people living in the houses, unbelievable.-- Anyway wish I could invite you for dinner tonight Joan, dil made a lovely fish pie for me, plenty for tonight and tomorrow, and I don't mind having it twice when it's as good as hers.
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just thinking about the house that I was actually born in and spent 23 years there before marrying. It was a terraced house, one of ten in the row and was over a hundred years old. Very basic with an outside toilet, but had a massive back yard. There was no room to swing a cat indoors, I don’t know how my two siblings and myself plus mum and dad fit in. Oh, and we had a dog and a cat too.
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kind of house my hubby's Aunt & Uncle lived in a two bedroom home with nine kids. All nine kids ended up with a profession job helping each other through college. 
For Christmas one year the nine kids all pitch in and bought their parents a three bedroom house. Art's Aunt was a teacher and his Uncle had a good job working on the ships. 
The trouble is he drank most of his paycheck. Eventually he quit drinking and when I knew them he treated his wife like a Queen. Yesterday we took a ride passed that very small 
cottage of a house. It looked soooo small like a tiny house. 
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Liquor has a lot to answer for doesn’t it, same as gambling and drug taking. So many families suffer because of this.
My dad enjoyed a pint at the pub after doing a shift at the steelworks, he worked on the furnace, wasn’t a pleasant job. Mum did housecleaning for the local doctors wife, they lived in a very posh house but the lady was so nice to us. She was always sending her old frocks and makeup so my sister and I could play dress ups. She had some lovely frocks. Sometimes she would send old bits of jewellery too, I’ve still got some earrings and a necklace that look like emeralds but I’m sure they’re not, haha.
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

My parents bought a 1939 new build three bedroom semi when they married on the day war broke out. We had an indoor bathroom and one bedroom even had a built in electric wall heater. It wasn't all a bed of roses though as my father died just after the war ended when I was a baby. Mum kept the mortgage going and raised my elder brother and me (assisted I believe by my grandfather) Mum lived in that house till she died aged 84. 

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Not easy for your mum Joan, how sad for her and how difficult it must have been. She would have had many memories, living in her home for so many years.
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Not easy for your mum Joan, how sad for her and how difficult it must have been. She would have had many memories, living in her home for so many years.
> O


Oh it wasn't easy for sure, but we never went without! Mum married again in 1964 but was widowed again in 1972. He was a lovely man - actually he was my fathers cousin!

The sun is shining I must plant out some pansy plants, I love their faces! :sm11:

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pansy plants on sale at my Co-op so I might get a couple of trays, I too love their little faces, and they seem to go on flowering forever if you dead head them. It looks a bit gloomy out so I won't be doing any gardening, might go for a stroll later to keep me moving. No need to cook today, there was a good portion of the fish pie my dil made which I had last night, so just do some peas and green beans and that'll do for me. Great g/son Ollie needs a cardi so g/daughter has a bag of various shades of blue wool and she asked if I could work my magic with it and knit him one. I'm looking forward to that. 
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite a warm day here today so I went into the nursery in town and bought some pots of colour so there’s an assortment. I’ve planted them in one of the big pots and in another one I’ve transplanted some succulents and made a little fairy garden with the rocks I’ve been painting. Hopefully the possum won’t mess them up tonight.
R


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Really love pansies and violas - they are such happy little flowers. 

Chicken supreme for tea tonight with new potatoes and carrots. 
Parcelled up the Halloween sweets for the grand kids and might have a trip to the post office some time tomorrow. Knitting this afternoon or sewing, cannot make my mind up. Husband in the man cave. So I might watch some Classic Coronation Street. 

Nasty neighbours have been quiet for the last couple of weeks, thank goodness.

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sun must be bright in order to grow flowers. Pansies are so colorful! 
Our temperature is 28 degrees at the present time. We should get a high of 43 today. Too Cold to grow flowers except indoors. 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Temperature here is 12.7 degrees and it’s 9.42 am. Lots of cloud around but no rain so hubby is happy as he’s got the Veterans golf on today. He was rapt last week as he came second, prize money was $10, lol. Still, he doesn’t play for the money which is just as well.
U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Ultimate Chocolate Chip Cookies 

It’s at least cloudy and windy lately. It was so humid up until last week! ????


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very little baking at my house lately but last night I notice I had a bunch of over-ripe bananas. Today I made banana bars with cream cheese frosting. 
I could have made banana bread but my hubby prefers the bars. I might freeze half of the bars for later. 
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Well done Ann on using up your over- ripe bananas. I haven’t done much baking recently, I just haven’t been in the mood. The neighbours have only got 4 chooks left so there’s not as many eggs which is good for our waistlines. We were eating far too much cakes etc. 
xYZ


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

BURNED


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra sweets in the house isn't always good. Once in awhile I do crave for some chocolates. I wanted to buy a bag of Snickers (mini candy bars) Art didn't think that was a good idea. 
I bought them and hid the candy bars, they are my stash. He ended up buying himself some Milky Way and hid them for himself. I found his hiding spot but he didn't find mine. The other night I asked him if we could switch bars. He said he ate all his. I looked and sure enough the bag was gone. I didn't leave candy out in the open like I did in the past because he can't have just one piece. My Snickers are there when I really have a craving in the mean time they can stay hidden. 

I do have a bowlful of apples if we really need a snack. Art has a cookie jar full of gingersnaps which he nibbles at daily. The brand name I don't care for so I won't touch.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You and me both like Snickers, I ate the last one last night. I hide mine in my knitting basket, it’s too dangerous to put them in the fridge as hubby goes on the prowl. He prefers hard lollies or licorice, I think it’s because he knows I stay clear of the lollies because of my teeth. Too expensive to get a filling or crown, he’s got dentures.
My ex hubby you used to work for Kellogg’s / Mars and their Xmas bonus was two large boxes of confectionery. When I say large, I mean very large like the cartons that they are delivered in.
ZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

All that confectionery you would think that would be the last thing you would be craving for. When I was a kid my Dad was the Supervisor for an ice cream co. Our freezer always had ice cream and other frozen treats. The candy use to come to our house at Christmas from sales people that my Dad dealt with. No, I guess we never get tired of feeding that sweet tooth.

I hid my candy in the bathroom in one of the vanity drawers, Art watches me knit I never could hide it my knitting bag without being caught. LOL
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Because I 'm on my own I don't need to hide my goodies, Ron had a liking for Cadburys fruit and nut chocolate, I prefer the plain so we there was no need to hide ours. My latest treat is a box of Maltesers, I can ration myself with those so they last a few days !! Eye test at hospital today to find out if they need to drain blood from back of my eye with the macula, they wont do it today, just an examination.
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Check up on your eye sounds a good thing to do Jan, hope all goes well. I like Maltesers too, I tried some truffle type ones recently and they were very yummy but very moreish. You must have will power Jan, not like me I’m afraid. 
D


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Do let us know how you get on Jan. I didn't sleep much last night and it was too late to take a Nytol tablet. So I went back to bed after breakfast. Not like me but it was pouring with rain.
I love Cadbury fruit and nut chocolate, a bit too much. Dear husband likes anything chocolaty. But I do hide mine in my paint box, hehe. 

Take away for tea tonight and an early night. 

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Everything went well with eye test, I have wet macula and need to have eye injected once a month for three months, then go back for another appt. to see if any improvement, the consultant said there usually is, so we'll have to wait and see.
I went to Kettering hospital Sandra,son took me and on the way home went to dinner with him and d d i l. They all look after me so well,--- while I was out my other twin got rid of a big tree stump in my front garden.
F


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Flipping pancakes
G


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Good job you are having your eyes looked after Jan. Sounds horrible having them injected though. Was out today shopping in Barnstaple. We left at 10am and didn't get back till 5pm. Christmas presents, food shopping and 50mins in the car each way. Absolutely worn out we are now. Still got lazy days ahead. Thank goodness the grass has stopped growing . One less massive job for hubby. Easy tea, chicken dippers and chips with peas. Rhubarb and apple cake.


H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Holy Moly Jeannie, you are well organised. Christmas shopping in October is an excellent idea and maybe I should start mine. 
Jan, good luck with your first eye injection, I’m sure you will get lots of eye drops to numb the discomfort.
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I've been given a big bag of balls of various shades of blue, all new, Ollie needs a cardi, and my next g/grandson who will be here in January will get one as well.I think I'll do stripes for Ollie and a plain one for the new one.
It's a nice bright day today, so Ive washed, and hung towels out to dry. D.i.l sent me home with a tub of mashed potato , we had it with a beef stew last night after I'd been to the hospital, I'm going to have it with sausage and greens tonight, I've got to eat plenty of kale, broc, and spinach to help my eyes, doctors orders :sm02: :sm02: 
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jan, lucky you getting all that wool. I baked a cake today for my neighbours 80th birthday tomorrow. We’ve got together with our other neighbours and have organised a surprise afternoon tea for her. Her hubby is taking her to one of the local wildlife parks, he’s organised for her to cuddle a baby tasmania devil so she’s really looking forward to that. 
K


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Knitting wool is always welcome, Jan. I’ve finished knitting the houses for the safe at home blanket, now doing the border.

I’m making some Scotch Broth for tomorrow nights dinner and we are having some left over corned beef pie with chips and beans tonight. 

Sue- Cuddling a Tasmania devil - is that wise? Try and post some photos.

One of my lovely friends in the north east will be phoning tomorrow afternoon. Looking forward to it. On my wish list is a day shopping with lunch with one of my lovely friends in Durham City. It is something to look forward to in the future.

L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Looking forward to being back soon, laptop has packed up. Waiting for a new one!!!
Not very good on my phone.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just letting you , Jan doesn't like kale, I quite like spinach and cabbage, but not kale.
Anyway I enjoyed the mash and sausage, with a micepie and coffee with a splash of Bailey's to follow.
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Missing you Joan, hope your laptop is soon fixed. I haven’t seen Ann for a day or so, hope she’s ok.
Sandra, baby Tasmania devils are pretty docile for the first few months so I think my neighbour will be safe enough. The park also has gorgeous fat wombats, one took a real shine to my hubby when we were last there. The keeper placed one on a table for us to pat and she kept trying to snuggle into hubby’s jacket. 
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Necessities need to be done....I need to finish a book and return to library, finishing up on a pair of slippers which should have been in the mail this past Monday. I keep making mistakes and I have done more ripping than knitting. The Czech Club which I was a previous Board member was reaching out for my input. The President & the Treasurer are at each other throats. I think they should get rid of both of them and start out fresh in 2021. I wasn't planning on doing this but I volunteer to be on the board come this election in Dec. for the 2021-2023 term. All the meetings are on Zoom, something else I need to learn if I get elected. 

Sandy with your Safe at Home Blanket & Jan and her stripes Oh so many ends to weave in....do you weave in while you go? 
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh Ann, you are good to volunteer at your club. There always seems to be fall outs on Committees, I joined a few when my kids were at school but there was always someone that wanted to create tension.
My neighbour enjoyed her trip to the wildlife park. She cuddled a little female devil which fell asleep in her arms. She sent a photo but I can’t download it on my mobile ( it’s a fossil like me ). 
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Perfect Birthday for your 80th neighbor bringing her to the wildlife park. It's too bad we can't see a picture but it sounds adorable with her cuddling the baby devil in her arms. 
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite so, I know she has wanted to do that for ages. I’m just waiting for my other neighbour to let me know when she and her hubby turn up for the surprise afternoon tea. I’ve made sandwiches and a cake so all systems go. Just have to jump over the fence ( I wish ) we will probably drive around as it’s raining.
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Raining here like crazy, it isn't to let up until some time tomorrow. I would be surprise if there isn't some flooding. 

How sweet of you for your neighbor, if I could I would be there myself wishing her a Happy Birthday. You can still tell her the Kitchen Girls are thinking of her. 
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sending birthday good wishes to your neighbour Ann,her face will light up when she sees the party goodies.
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks girls, I gave my neighbour your good wishes. She was so surprised that we had put afternoon tea on for her. It was lovely, the six of us sat around the table having a good natter and eating the goodies. She was so thrilled to have cuddled the tassie devil as well. A big day for her, I think she will sleep well tonight. 
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Uh oo got Ann and Sue mixed up with my birthday wishes to your neighbour,sorry girls.
It's a damp old dreary morning so I shall do a few house work jobs, then get on with Ollies cardigan, that wool I was given is working up nicely,lovely and soft.
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Got vertigo see you when the room stops spinning


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winding around isn't any Fun, I hope you can find some relief Joan. 
I need to do some knitting myself today, Jan. 
X,Y, Z


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

A year back, I had vertigo and it's terrible.

I'm knitting the border on my safe at home blanket. I did weave in as I was knitting in some places, still loads to sew in though. I'll be glad when it's finished. 

More scotch broth for tea tonight. 

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Border and weaving in of ends can this be done at the same time? Anxious to seeing your At Home Blanket
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Can feel for you Joan, I had it ages ago, when I got into bed the room was spinning-- and I hadn't touched a drop ha ha. I found that if I just lie still it got better. Hope you can get back to us soon.
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dear Joan, hope you are feeling ok now, do you get vertigo often ? It’s a horrible sensation, fortunately I’ve only experienced it a couple of times. 
Going to do some knitting today, it’s miserable outside so a good excuse to chill out indoors.
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Expecting more rain on Sunday, last night we got 5.1 rainfall. There was some flooding in the fields. We never did rake up the leaves in the backyard. Now it's too wet
If we can't get at before the snowfall then we must wait until Spring. 
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Floods are always a worry, hope you have got your roof gutters clear of leaves Ann. When do you expect your first snowfall? It must look so magical when it first arrives but not so good when it’s continuous and you have to start clearing your paths and driveways. 
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gutters aren't clean, we had nice weather and all sudden we got hit over night with a change. We thought we had lots of time to get at the leaves not after this rain. Now we must wait for a dry period. 
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hateful job, hubby takes care of them, I just hold the ladder for him, depending on what area he’s working on. To be honest, I don’t think I could climb a ladder these days.
I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Iced Tea On A Hot Summer Day 

J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Juggling on a ladder isn't for neither one of us any more. We have been having our son clean our gutters for us. Lately my good leg has been giving me problems I know what it is, 
It's Good Arthritis! My son has been staying put because of the COVID, I guess we can hold off for another year. We are thinking about putting on a new house roof next year, then the gutters can be clean at the same time. 
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Knee problems for me in my right knee. Sometimes it feels like the whole knee and calf area are moving out of place like dislocation. I’ve been rubbing various arthritis creams on it and magnesium spray. I really don’t want to go to the doctors about it, I’ve had enough visits to the doc to last me a life time.
L


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Ladders have always been a problem for me. I only climbed one once and I would never do it again as I felt nothing but panic when I got to the top. Dear husband usually does all those jobs.

Sorry to hear of all the problems with knees, my left one isn’t too good at the moment, which I discovered while out for my walk yesterday. I nearly had to phone my husband and get him to come and pick me up. It isn’t too bad today.

Such a dark dismal day here today, so far. I’m still on the safe at home blanket, knitting the border and tidying up as I go. I have a couple of projects in my head that I want to do once this is finished and on the spare bed.

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Might have to resurrect my walking stick from when I had my hip replacement. I find trying to get out of bed, especially when I need the bathroom can be very difficult with this sore knee. Sometimes I think I’m not going to make it in time. I think my sore knee has come out in sympathy with hubby’s sore knee.
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nasty Knees, I know if my left knee keeps bothering me, I could start taking CBD Oil. I had to do this before in one week I didn't feel any more pain. The right knee I had replaced a number of years ago. Even though I had the replacement that knee never got back to normal. 
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh I wish we had access to CBD oil here. Maybe one day when all the red tape has gone and we get some “with it “ beaurocrats it will change for the better.
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Phone calls most of the day, can't visit in person but we were visiting the best way we can.
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quality time keeping in touch is so important. There’s been such an increase in mental health problems since Covid we need to know that our friends and family aren’t struggling too.
R


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Really think it is vitally important to keep in touch with family and friends the best way that we can. I have a friend in the North East (UK) and we speak to each other on the phone once per week. The grand children text 2-3 times per week with a phone call now and again. I do think that the mental health bill is going to be massive in the future. 

A lovely sunny day but it is very windy outside and managed to bring lots of leaves off our trees over the past few days. The clocks changing last night mean that it is going to be dark when I am doing the tea from now until after the New Year celebrations - boohoo. Better days ahead as my mam used to say. Light nights, summer breezes, and this pesky virus gone - hopefully or a cure for it. Stay safe today and catch up soon.



S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sunny day here today with plenty of wind, perfect for the washing. I stripped the bed and got the linen through the machine and onto the washing line then I washed all the towels. Everything smelled so fresh when I brought it inside once it was dry. There have been plenty of yachts on the river today, good day for a sail if you’ve got sea legs. We sold our caravan yesterday, we had only advertised it for a week and got the asking price. I’ll be sorry to see it go but since moving here, we’ve not used it. Tasmania is so small we can go for short trips and stay in cabins instead. 
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Times do change and if you weren't make use of your caravan you did the right thing selling it. A few years ago we donated our 1974 convertible MGB to Rawhide, a boys ranch. 
We weren't using it any more and it seem like it was just getting in the way that we could store in our garage. The young people love our little sport car but no one could drive stick shift. 
That's why we decided to donating it instead of trying to find a new owner. 
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U were very generous donating your sports car, they are real collector cars now. In our younger days, we had a little Triumph Spitfire sports car. It was great having the roof down on warm English summer days then I’d have to spend hours, trying to untangle my long hair. I don’t know why I never wore a head scarf or a hat, probably ruined the look of the hair, flowing gracefully in the breeze, haha.
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very romantic Sue with your long hair blowing in the wind. I use to wear a hat but I had to keep my hand on it from blowing away. :sm02: 
Then we got three kids and no place to put them in a two seater. We sold the sport car to my brother with the understanding if he was interested putting the MGB up for sale we had
to be the first to be asked. When he was ready to sale our kids were grown. So, we bought it back, we did enjoy it for awhile. Until it got to be a chore climbing in & out of it plus Art's 
shoulder would bother him every time he had to shift. It was time to let it go :sm03:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, it’s so much easier driving an automatic car isn’t it ? I wouldn’t be able to climb in and out of a sports car these days, much too low. 
My hair wouldn’t have looked very good whenever we arrived at a destination, probably looked like I had been dragged through a hedge backwards. Haha
ZA


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Actually, I have never driven an automatic but one of my sons swears by them. I’m still driving an old Golf car which has windy down windows. You can tell I haven’t reached the techno age yet!!! My husband is the same and he drives around in an old pick up which he loves. Maybe we are the modern day Clampets!! Haha! I used to have a Mini 1275 GT back in the 1970's and I loved it, so fast, but hey not for me now. My brains dont work that quick now!

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Been using some of that wool I was given. Made a nice warm cardy for Ollie,some of it is a bit scratchy for babies, so I can use two balls together of Dk to make it thick enough for cat blankets.I've got road works right outside my front gate,they're making a mini roundabout to slow traffic at the junction,there's going to be a lot more traffic due to the new housing that has been built up the road from me.
C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Coca Cola and snacks 

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Donuts & Coffee for Breakfast, Jan you are a fast knitter plus weaving in all those ends with the stripes. I'm still working on the Mukluk Slippers. It's taking me too long to finish. 
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eating donuts for breakfast sounds good,dunking in coffee even better mmmm. I'm not really a fast knitter,I just have to put stuff like house work on hold till I've finished ,especially little things like cardigans for my little ones.
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Find some ear plugs Jan to block out the road works. Any hunky looking men out there, you might want to tempt them with some of your home baking. Seems a while since we had any slap and tickle in the kitchen. 
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Good-looking men they must be in isolation! I didn't even seen one lurching around the kitchen for a long time. I would think these muscular men must be hanging around Jan's.
H


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Hi Jan, you reminded me of a time that the pavements were being renewed outside our house and along the road. The lovely men were stripped off to their waists as it was the school holidays and hot. My school pal and I were both about 12 years old at the time. We were besotted with one chap in particular. His name was Terry. Of course my Dad and two older brothers were pulling our legs and saying we were in love with a *Paviore* Happy days of harmless pleasures.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I can just imagine two giggly school girls going all of a dither over the hunky workman :sm02: ,these poor blokes are wearing heavy yellow viz coats hard hats so no bronzed bodies or handsome faces to be seen. They're a happy bunch despite the weather, I hear them laughing and joking , and having the little Tea rooms nearby means they can buy big egg, bacon and sausage buns and tea or coffee .
I saw Mrs Bridges in the lane the other day, we had a chat ,at a distance of course, she told me to tell you she's made the Christmas puddings and cake, and thinks we should all meet up nearer the holiday for a feast and a knees up, also to catch up with family news.,I think she's asked James and his wife,----yes he's married now with a baby on the way --- who would've thought that hey ? Oh, Gordon the chauffeur / gardener will be there, he provided his plums for the crumble in case no one likes Christmas pudding.
J


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Jan - You naughty girl! Talking about Gordon’s plums!!!! ???? haha. OOOOhhh lets have a christmas meet up in December and we all bring along some goodies. I cannot wait to try Mrs Bridges christmas puddings and cakes. How about a Bailey’s christmas Yule log - I saw a one in Asda the other day. I will bake some savouries as well.

Talking of workmen made me laugh. When me and my friend were dressing up at the age of 13ish we decided to “borrow” a couple of my mam’s bras. We stuffed them with socks and paraded around the garden. Well, we nearly died when we discovered the workmen on the road out the front were watching and actually doubled up laughing!!!! I have never seen my friend move so fast in all my life and we still talk about it now. Lovely memories of days gone by of barmy summer days and innocence. How I wish I could step back into the suns rays back then. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

Well, its wet and gloomy and dear husband is in his man cave with the heaters on so I am going to have a day of sorting out fabric to make a christmas table runner. 

Sending love and hugs to you all and wish we could meet up for real - maybe in the future.

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knitting, painting, baking, sewing we all have our crafts to keep us busy. 
James married with a child, wow this woman finally caught him, LOL. Poor Susan, it's a good thing she has a loving hubby at home.
Joan must still be having her trouble with her computer, it took my hubby almost a month to get his laptop going finally got help from Microsoft yesterday. 
L


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Lets see - I've just finished my safe at home blanket at last and it is posted on https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-684505-1.html

I hope you like it.

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Many hours I can see went into your at home blanket. You did such a wonderful job. Did you have to buy the yarn so your blanket was all one weight or did the yarn come from your stash? 
What will be your next project after doing such a detail blanket or will you being giving your self a break?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Next letter *N* I don't know why I always forget to add the next letter....


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Now that home blanket is a work of art Sandra, you should feel very proud of your achievement.
Now, what’s this, James is married and Jan has been messing with Gordon’s plums ? I think I’ll have to get my pinny on and come and check out the kitchen. 
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh my, I will let Jan explain what's happening in the kitchen. 
P


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Many hours I can see went into your at home blanket. You did such a wonderful job. Did you have to buy the yarn so your blanket was all one weight or did the yarn come from your stash?
> What will be your next project after doing such a detail blanket or will you being giving your self a break?


Pleased with the end result of my blanket. I did use half stash and I bought the other half - chunky wool. When I visited my local wool shop she had a sale of ROBIN wool as the company has closed down. Yesterday I did manage to start a dog blanket for Battersea and then I want to make a cardigan or jumper for myself.

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite stunning Sandra, your blanket is a work of art.I'd have to hang it on a wall for all to see.-- I've studied it closely and wouldn't know where to start :sm16: 
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ran out of time today, I wanted to write my hubby's cousin, she wanted recipes that I got from my MIL who is deceased. I need to send out the slippers I made my son's girlfriend. 
Few other letters I wanted to get out. I guess I'm old fashion I don't always send written items out by e-mail. Tomorrow will be another day. 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Spent a nice day out today with hubby. We visited a town in Northern Tasmania called Latrobe, quite an old town with lots of interesting shops. We had lunch in a nice cafe, I had a lovely chicken, bacon and mushroom crepe. So filling, I don’t need to prepare anything for dinner tonight.
It was so good, having a drive through the valleys and hills, everywhere is so green at the moment.
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

That made a lovely treat for you and hubby, almost like being back to normal.Lunch sounds very tasty. I was able to have the steroid injection in my eye yesterday afternoon due to a cancellation at the hospital,the receptionist apologised for it being such a last minute call but I told her not a problem, sooner get it done with.Luckily daughter in law
was able to take me.----Oh, and I didn't feel afraid,lot's of drops administered and didn't feel any discomfort.
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U were very brave Jan, anything to do with eyes gives me the collywobbles though I did get my cataracts done and I was ok. How often do you need to have the injections? That was great that your daughter in law could take you, was she able to come in with you ?
V


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Very pleased to hear Jan that you have had the steroid injection. I know I worry myself silly even if I have a sore eye as anything to do with the eyes scares me. So pleased that your daughter in law was able to help you out. Did you go to Kettering hospital? Another wet day today and I didn’t get up until 9.30am today!!!! A few good nights sleep - it’s amazing that the Nytol is in the kitchen cupboard and has never been opened. I think just the threat of taking them is enough to make me sleep - haha! I’m doing straight forward knitting after the “safe at home” blanket is now finished - a dog blanket for Battersea.

W


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Well it's a damp and blowy day here in Devon. Lots of autumn leaves have blown down. Can't do much today except we started with scrambled egg with ham in it, on toast with tomatoes. yum Think I'l start a new triangular scarf later.

XYZ


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very lucky dil could take me, no she wasn't allowed in with me, she had her tablet with her so amused herself in the car while waiting. I also had both cataracts done a couple years ago, I have to have two more injections, one in November another in December. Then have another test on that eye to see if I need any more.
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Very lucky dil could take me, no she wasn't allowed in with me, she had her tablet with her so amused herself in the car while waiting. I also had both cataracts done a couple years ago, I have to have two more injections, one in November another in December. Then have another test on that eye to see if I need any more.
> W


Winner with your Eyes Jan :sm24:

My sister had major surgery done all her life with many shunt surgeries. The doctors found water on her brain that's the reason why she had to have the shunt to drain the water off. 
She is so scare of having cataract surgery I'm afraid she will go blind. I know her eye sight is going on her because she needs an magnify glass to read certain items. She lives by herself and she wears a medical alert watch. So far she has been doing OK, she hasn't fallen and been going up and down her basement steps.
Oh I wish she would have the Cataracts Surgery but one has to do this on their own. 
X, Y, Z


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes Ann, I wish your sister would have her cataracts done, if only I could talk to her and reassure her how painless it is and only takes minutes to do the procedure, -- the longest time you wait is for the anesthetic drops to work, thats about half an hour. No need for her to be afraid at all.
A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Afraid and being Scare is her handicap. Last time she didn't even want her new shunt replacement. She was so worked up that she was going to died. She had to have it done and eventually she broke down for the surgery this was a couple years ago. Now I know she was happy every thing went well for her. I'm afraid she won't have the cataracts done until she does go blind and then it will be too late. She isn't that old 66 years besides having her shunt she is rather a strong person. 
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Because we are all made different, there isn't anything one can do to alter your sisters fears, would she agree to have the doctor to prescribe a med to calm her before the surgery ? She's young and would have so much to look forward to and what a change for her to have her sight repaired.
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Caring for her is hard, every time I suggest she do something she goes against it. I suggested she got meals on wheels, she was totally against until she was almost starving. Every time I went to see her which was every couple weeks before the pandemic she was hungry and wanted me to take her out to eat. She even offered to pay for my food. I couldn't be there every day we lived 30 miles away. We didn't always saw things in the same way. In the end she broke down and got the meals & wheels when I didn't say a word and left the brochure at her house one day. My one brother who lives in her area offered to take over when we had the shut down. 
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Caring for her is hard, every time I suggest she do something she goes against it. I suggested she got meals on wheels, she was totally against until she was almost starving. Every time I went to see her which was every couple weeks before the pandemic she was hungry and wanted me to take her out to eat. She even offered to pay for my food. I couldn't be there every day we lived 30 miles away. We didn't always saw things in the same way. In the end she broke down and got the meals & wheels when I didn't say a word and left the brochure at her house one day. My one brother who lives in her area offered to take over when we had the shut down. 
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Dollar Tree Finds 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Especially hard for you Ann, trying to help your sister when she is so afraid. I thought the same thing as Jan, getting some meds to calm her nerves could help. It must be an even bigger problem with Covid still raging and your sister is on lockdown by herself. I hope your brother is able to look out for her while he lives nearby.
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Emmy Cat said:


> Very pleased to hear Jan that you have had the steroid injection. I know I worry myself silly even if I have a sore eye as anything to do with the eyes scares me. So pleased that your daughter in law was able to help you out. Did you go to Kettering hospital? Another wet day today and I didn't get up until 9.30am today!!!! A few good nights sleep - it's amazing that the Nytol is in the kitchen cupboard and has never been opened. I think just the threat of taking them is enough to make me sleep - haha! I'm doing straight forward knitting after the "safe at home" blanket is now finished - a dog blanket for Battersea.
> 
> W


Yes Sandra, I went to Kettering,----what a night mare to park !!!
Great hospital though


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Feel like this site is playing up again. I typed a long message and it lost it! I have had to log in twice already this morning, so be careful.

Jan - I know what you mean about the car park - it has got a lot worse. I used to work there a while back.

Ann - It is never easy trying to help anyone who is afraid. My friend had two cataracts removed before she was aged 66 and she said there was nothing to it. Plus she can see better than ever now.

Breezy and dull day today, shopping done and put away. Knitting this afternoon with bacon sandwiches for tea.

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got my bed changed and washed, it'll have to dry on the airer in the spare room, although it's windy the skies look very rain cloudy I'm not risking hanging it out.Chicken pasta bake and spinach for tonights meal, apple crumble and custard if I have room !!
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Having an early night tonight as I’m pretty tired and sore from this mornings efforts in the garden. The veggie garden is so overgrown so I’ve made a start in it. It’s looking a lot better now and the leeks are ready to harvest. The potatoes are doing ok too , the possums don’t eat those, nor the leeks. There were heaps of snails climbing up the leeks though so I’ve scattered some pellets in there. Lucky I can keep Bonnie from next door out of that area as I don’t want her eating them.
I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Indian Fried Bread 

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jam butties.
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kippers
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kicking off on the wrong side of the bed. Today sure didn't work out for the two of us. Even though we did a little planning on what we were going to do on our 44th Anniversary. 
We just seem to get on each other nerves today. Oct. 30, 1976 the day we got married. I ordered a 8 inch layer poppy seed lemon filled cake. Art said we will celebrate by lighting 4 candles on it. We didn't touch the cake, yet. The evening is young I hope it gets better. I will let you know. 
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely to hear of your Anniversary Ann, Congratulations to you and Art. I hope you enjoy your evening, very romantic too with those candles on the cake. Snuggle up together, remember all those good times and count all your blessings. xx
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Marriage lasted longer than the ceremony. I guess we can't seem to plan anything then it flops. Cake will be waiting for us tomorrow. I might have to freeze half of it for sure. 
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Marriage lasted longer than the ceremony. I guess we can't seem to plan anything then it flops. Cake will be waiting for us tomorrow. I might have to freeze half of it for sure. 
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

NO ! How can you leave that delicious sounding cake until tomorrow? You’ve certainly got more willpower than me.
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oye come on you two,get that cakes candles lit ,pour a glass of your favorite tipple,settle down on the sofa and have a big soppy cuddle.You've got each other ,so sit back and talk about all those lovely times you've had over the years.Congratulations on your anniversary xxx
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Part of the cake I cut into and gave to my GD and Daughter when they came over. I have a feeling Art will break down because his sweet-tooth will get the best of him. 
It was partly my fault I was involved with getting his Mother's recipes together to give to his cousin. I kept putting it off and finally wanted it to go in the mail yesterday. 
He didn't say what he wanted to do but I guess he wanted to get out the old family movies out and do some reminiscing. If he only said so but he didn't because I was 
so involved with those recipes. 
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really sad that your special day was spoiled by just a misunderstanding. We all have them but tomorrow is another day and you can ask Art to show you the old family movies and you can both get stuck into the cake. xx
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Simply said "I forgive you" it's a private joke. When my GD was around 3 my daughter put her in a corner I forgot what she did to Art. When she was ready to say Sorry she could come join us at the table. Sadly she went over to Papa and said "I forgive you". We all had to chuckle 

We had a quiet Halloween by us but I know the grandchildren had fun with their own little get togethers. 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Trick or treating was a lot different for you this year Ann. Let’s hope that next year things are back to normal. Hubby and I have spent a couple of hours in the garden, so many weeds have sprouted up. My back is really sore now, I detest weeding. I’m going to buy one of those grandpa weeders then I don’t have to bend as much.
U


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

U treat yourselves at a later date Ann. I’ve typed this out twice and lost both of them so I will say - Have a lovely peaceful Sunday and catch up at a later date.

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Viewing outdoor spas online today. We had one in Queensland and are thinking about getting a smaller one for just the two of us. I think it would help with the neuropathy plus my aching back. Hubby is keen to get another one, just the cost is putting me off. 
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

We have a friend with an outdoor spa (hot tub) they paid £300 plus £69 delivery, she said it's the best thing she ever bought since being diagnosed with MS. Fortunately she isn't affected really bad, but gets pains in her joints.
XYZ or A


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

A hot tub is just what I could do with today! I just wish we had the area to put a one.

I have successfully learned, from a YouTube video how to do corner to corner crochet! I am chuffed to bits with myself and really like it! I don't know yet what I am going to do with these new found skills - any suggestions?

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bad as times are, it's good that we all seem to be creative enough to keep ourselves occupied. One of these days I need to try making a corner to corner. I'm working on afghan for my GD but it's a Ripple, mostly done with Caron one pounder in the color pink. 
I often thought of having a Hot Tub or a Whirl-pool but since I have the pace-maker I had to forget the idea. Garden work can be very physical. 
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Crikey Jan, that was a good price for the hot tub. We’ve been quoted $1200 just to get a spa from Brisbane, where they are manufactured to Tasmania. It is a big distance though by road and then over the Bass Straits by ship. 
Ann, why can’t you use one if you’ve a Pacemaker? 
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Doctor told me this when they put the pacemaker in, I guess anyone with any heart condition should avoid the hot tub. The temperature of the water puts too much stress on the heart. 
If you have any heart problems read up about it before purchasing a hot tub. 
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everyone is busy doing crafts and not much time being spent in the kitchen! Wishing I was there "in person" to chat with all of you! I miss the fun times we had together. Please tell Sandra her Afghan is gorgeous and Jan, your jumper for your granddaughter is adorable---like your granddaughter! I noticed everyone has been eating very well at dinner/tea time and making me hungry most times. LOL BonnieP
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

First of all, I do wish Bonnie was here in person, we do miss her. I miss her especially because we seem to have the hours when we could chat on the computer. 
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Geez, when is this madness (COVID) going to end?
BonnieP


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Haven't been doing too much except staying at home. It's really bad here in WI and in the States. I read in today's paper it's 1 out of 60 that people had the COVID in WI. 
It gets scary when I start hearing of people who I know who had it. The woman who babysit our kids when I worked out ended in the ICU (Intensive Care Unit) she is 76. 
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I really miss the ladies in the kitchen!!!
BonnieP
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just thinking about Joan, I wonder when she is coming back did anyone hear from her? 
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I’ve just typed a message and within a blink of an eye it’s disappeared before I could send it, drat.
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keeping busy here too. Today was a public holiday in Tasmania, Recreation Day. The markets were on in the nearby town of Exeter. It was so busy, people everywhere and hard to think about COVID in other parts of the world. We are so lucky in Tasmania that life has gone on as quite normal in lots of things. My niece in the UK was going on holiday to Tenerife in a couple of weeks but now that there’s lockdowns again, she might not be able to go. 
I must get in touch with Bonnie P, I owe her an email.
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Love doing c2c blankets Sandra, I also learnt from you tube video, during covid, I've made 6 single bed sized , and 2 baby blankets.I edge mine with a double row of dc. or if you needed more, just depends.I also have one started , but it's gone on the back burner while I do another cardy for Ollie and a couple for new great g/son --Lillys new baby brother-- due in January
I keep thinking about Joan, last we heard she was waiting for a new laptop I think, I bet she misses us as we miss her.
M


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

My first attempt at the c2c blanket is really good and I am chuffed to bits with it. Jan - do you knit with Chunky or DK wool? My practice one is with chunky but I have some lovely variegated blue DK wool in my stash.

Shopping done, cleaned and put away. The toilet rolls are going down in the shops - grrrrrrrrr! 

I haven't been to bingo in 3 weeks - to be honest I am just not in the mood and it will be closed after wednesday, maybe go there tomorrow afternoon.

My husband did brisket for tea yesterday and it was delicious so the leftovers will be had today with home made chips.

Stay safe.

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Missing Joan too, she won’t be happy if she’s having to wait this long to get her laptop fixed. Hope she’s back soon.
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Not doing much today, very high winds, they might keep the rain away.
Sandra , I use DK for my blankets, also I've saved the video to refer to when I start a new one, can be a bit tricky if you haven't done one for a while I find. I also think c2c uses more wool do you ? I've got loads of balls in my stash so it uses them up just fine , the one waiting to be finished is in grey and a mixed effect of green and red, -- done in stripes, it looks great.I think g/daughter Laura will snap it up when she sees it ha ha. 
O


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh Jan, those colours sound just great and you will have to post a photo when you get it finished.

I love just how quickly the C2C grows in size but I have plenty of variegated DK wool in my stash, so this is one for the future. I have just finished a dog blanket for Battersea at the weekend.

It is very windy here today and I wanted to get the garden tidied up at some point. My lovely husband seems to have gone on strike, oh well!

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pretty pansies I bought yesterday are going to get planted into my wheelbarrows today. It’s forecast 25 degrees here today so quite a warm day.
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pasting from BonnieP's e-mails last night and putting her messages in the kitchen. We try it for awhile but it would have been a lot easier if she could write on KP. She can read what we put but she can't write, it's really hard on her. She misses being able to write to us. 
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quite cold if it was 25 degrees I think we got our temperatures mix up. 
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rather nice temperature Ann, it’s forecast 25 degrees celsius which is 77 degrees Fahrenheit. Probably the warmest day we’ve had this spring in Northern Tasmania.
Yes, I miss not having Bonnie P in the kitchen. I thought admin were going to sort it out.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sort nothing out, I don't know about this Admin. They aren't leaving anyone new come on KP. The ones who were taken off never got back on. I know Sam was able to come back on right before he passed away. I was happy he could reunite before his health took him. 

I knew our temperatures weren't the same because 25 degree weather you won't be planting flowers, LOL. 77 for Spring weather is gorgeous!!! 
We have been having 65 degree weather and that is warm for Autumn.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Temperature good for you too Ann, no snow yet ? I’m going to hang out the washing now then get stuck into my planting.
U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Uncle Adam’s Apples 

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very Vicious Vermin running around in the kitchen. 
XYZ


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra fine weather for you to do your planting. Did you see emuears "Garden is Showing Promise"? Your area must have plenty of growing time by us sometimes it's only our summer months from June thru part of Sept. Our plants don't get a chance to really take off. This is WI our other states has more growing time. I still like WI with our 4 Seasons! Autumn is my favorite. Tomorrow we are going to take care of our leaves in our back yard. We waited until the trees dropped most of them. We bring them to the street and the city picks them up. 
Y,Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, I’ve just had a quick look at emuears post, I’m very envious as she hasn’t got a weed insight. Unlike our garden, they are sprouting up everywhere. We need to get rid of them and then add a lot more mulch. 
That’s good in that your city council remove the leaves from the front of your property, I suppose they recycle it into mulch for the public spaces. 
ZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Answer about the leaves I guess I never thought of it but you are probably right. We do have a compost site that the city can use. I do remember going to the site for mulch when I had my garden. Now all I do is to bring yard waste there. In front of our house we do have bushes but we use stones for coverage. Then the rest of our yard is lawn, Art likes it that way, easy to keep up. No more weeds to worry about!
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Been to my local hairdresser (across the road from me) to ask if she could fit me in for a perm before lockdown on Thursday, no luck but will ring me if she gets a cancellation. This latest lockdown is for 4 weeks.
Waiting for delivery of James Brett Magic yarn for my new great g/son ,he'll be here in January, but I want to get started.Making beef hot pot for dinner tonight, and there'll be enough for tomorrow.
C


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Cannot get into my hairdressers either and that is just for a fringe trim! Jan - I love James Brett yarn, it is so lovely to knit with. I have started a jumper for myself - Dennis the Menace jumper. Yes, I know it will be so mad but I will have fun knitting it. Also I have cut out some pieces to make a Christmas table runner at the weekend. Also I am practising the C2C stitch as well.

I could scream when I think about this next lockdown but we just have to put up and shut up, don’t we? That beef hot pot sounds lovely - we are having home made cheese burgers for tea tonight. Sue - we have weeds growing on weeds in our back garden. The side garden has come to a halt with everything as it has just been too wet and poor husband has a bad back. Oh well - Keep on knitting!!!!!!!!!

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cruel having another major lockdown Jan but if it will stop the increasing cases of Covid then it will be worth it. I wouldn’t worry too much about your hair if you’re going to be locked away again. How are the workers going outside your house, have they nearly finished the roundabout?
Your hot pot sounds delicious, what’s for dessert. I made mince and veggies for dinner tonight, I added zucchini too and mashed potatoes. It was nice for a change and we’ve got leftovers too for tomorrow. 
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dennis the Menace jumper sounds great Sandra. You will have to send us a picture of you wearing it when you’ve finished. Your garden sounds like ours, yes, definitely weeds on weeds. The possums and pademelons come in and chew on my plants so why don’t they chew the weeds as well ? 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eeh! weeds keep growing whatever the weather.

Been suffering from a nasty attack of vertigo, had to phone 111 who sent some medication that made me drowsy and upset my stomach. Still feeling better now and getting new laptop set up!

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Feel for you with that nasty vertigo Joan, hope your'e feeling better by now---Its so good to have you back, we've all missed you.Not a lot been happening while you have been away. Lets hope this latest lockdown will help, if everybody abides by the rules all we can hope for is that they will.
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Good to see you Joan, sorry to hear that you were suffering from Vertigo. These tech devices are wonderful when they work, it almost took us a month to get my hubby's new laptop working and we are still working on some of the bugs. 
Jan, since we aren't going any where I guess we don't need new clothes or our hair done up. Yet it makes us feel better when we take care of ourselves. Soon this will be all over with and we will talking about what we did with our down time. It's a good thing we can knit or crochet to pass time. I'm not running out of yarn yet. LOL
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy to see you back Joan, we’ve missed you. I didn’t realise you haven’t been well, I just thought you were having problems with your laptop. Glad everything is ok now.
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I did yard work today, my legs & ankles had a workout. You can tell how much I'm out of shape by hurting just walking around the yard and picking up sticks. I raked leaves away from the house and garage. Art rode around the lawn mower sweeping up the leaves and bringing them to the street. I guess we are done for the year as far as leaves. 

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just the same as me Ann, I feel so out of shape too, I’ve never felt this bad. Too much sitting around I’m afraid, I’m trying to do a bit more each day. Hubby has gone to golf but as he’s playing 18 holes he’s sharing a golf cart with his golfing partner. When he plays 9 holes he walks the course but comes home very sore. I would never be able to manage one hole. 
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knees & ankles need more of a workout than pushing the grocery cart once a week. Like you, I'm going to have to push myself to go for a small walk at least once a day. 
I do some stretches but I guess that's not enough. Sue, did you ever try golfing? I never did and Art never cared for it. 
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Laughing at my attempts to play golf. I did try a few years back, hubby even got me a set of second hand golf clubs but I found it very frustrating. Apart from not being able to even hit the golf ball, it made my hand and wrist very sore due to the arthritis. Even back then, I had sore joints but I could still walk around pretty ok. I could have persevered but I figured the pain wasn’t worth it and I sold my clubs. Hubby has really enjoyed getting back into it now he’s retired.
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

My hubby used to say that golf was a good walk wasted! I know that plenty of people enjoy it! In our younger days we enjoyed dancing or a few miles ramble. Good job we're all different isn't it?

N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Natural nuts for party time 

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Orange in your stocking at Christmas and a few nuts if you were lucky :sm02: :sm02: :sm16: 
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Party hat and a cracker too!

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite exciting wasn't it ? One year I had a black doll which wet it's pants when I fed it water from a feeding bottle, Dad was in the army so an uncle made it a cot, I was so happy with both.
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Quite exciting wasn't it ? One year I had a black doll which wet it's pants when I fed it water from a feeding bottle, Dad was in the army so an uncle made it a cot, I was so happy with both.
> U


U are right there. I was lucky too, I had a carpenter Grandad who made me a dolls house, a pushchair and a cot. Granny was an avid knitter of dolls clothes. I still have the pushchair and my dd has the cot!

V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Visiting all the relatives at Christmas, at that time they had large families. Lots of cousins to play with. 
W


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Well, I had fabulous christmases when I was a child. My mam used to fill a pillow case with my presents and leave it at the bottom of the bed. Of course Santa had really left them there. I used to have a jigsaw, book, pencil case, sweets and of course, some paints (from an early age I loved to paint). Boxing Day was great as well as we had cold meat, home made chips and pickled onions for lunch. The fire would be roaring away and I played with my jigsaw or read my book. Simple times but unforgettable. What will the children of today remember about their christmases? 

XYZ or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra Christmas Joy when their are little ones around. They don't ask for much sometimes they are more interested in the box that the gift came in than the expensive gift. 
Y, Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, I remember the gifts that I received at Christmas when I was a child. One year I had a toy sweet shop which had the scales, paper bags, scoop and sweets, probably jelly babies. I loved playing with that. I also remember getting a post office set with little stamps, envelopes and paper and even a mailbox. Paint by numbers was another gift, selection boxes and compendium sets would keep me busy for hours. Also, do you remember the felt sets, various felt shapes that you stuck on a board and made pictures with. And the kaleidoscopes, I loved those. 
ZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ah, all these lovely childhood memories are so sweet.As a child during WW2 we always had a happy time at Christmas and despite the shortage of some food stuff, Mum always managed to save her ration points to buy (fruit albeit very little) --for a cake and Christmas pudding, I think our Mums did a great job for the family while Dads were away fighting.
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Brrr it's a cold and frosty morning, I've done jobs that were necessary, like hoovering, tidying, washing pots, lighting the fire, so now I'm going to get wrapped up warm and go for a little stroll.---- Oh and I have to share this -- I got my hair shampooed and blow dried at the salon across the road from me.I popped in on Tuesday to ask if she had any appointments, she hadn't but took my name and phone number and if she had a cancellation she would ring me. Well at 4.00 pm yesterday she rang to say she'd had a cancellation and would 6.15pm be ok.Needless to say I jumped at it. She worked till 10.00 pm last night and is now in lockdown for 4 weeks, so wasn't I lucky ? I gave her a good tip because I was so grateful. :sm02: 
C


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Christmas has so many lovely memories for a lot of us. My mam was a nurse during WW2 at a hospital at Durham and she knew all about hardship and rationing, being the second youngest of 7 children. During the war my dad was away in the Far East and didn't get home until 1946 and they got married shortly after. They were neither rich nor poor but my mam always saved in the Co-op Christmas saving club and i always had some lovely presents to open on the day. Also we had a lovely roast for the dinner which was usually around 1pm and tea around 6pm. I am glad I was a child during these times and not right now. I love all of my memories of those days.

Sorry but I am going to dampen the mood. It’s one year today since my beautiful cat Emmy (avatar) had to be euthanised. She was 20.5 years, had diabetes for the last 9 years and a bit of arthritis. She was my little best friend and I miss her like mad. When her breathing got laboured I took the decision to call in the vet, something which I really didn’t want to do but I couldn’t let her suffer. I still miss her like mad and this virus being around doesn’t help. I don’t think I can get another animal as Emmy was so special, maybe one day............

Stay safe and sane - not easy.

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Doing my daily check on KP, I noticed your Anniversary of Emmy being put to sleep. It's heartbreaking to have to make that big decision Sandra, but in the end you know youv'e done the kindest thing to save her more suffering. You have to remember the happy times you had with her.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Every pet we have leaves a hole in our heart. I had to say goodbye to our toy poodle Bliss nearly three years ago, I still miss her, but remember the fun we had! My dd and her boyfriend's cat was run over and killed last Thursday. They are currently in shock.

Just remember the fun you had! 

Very cold here today, foggy this morning. Just the weather for veggie pie, carrots, onion and potatoes for dinner!

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Fire crackers, huge bangs, I wish there was a ban on them, my sons poor little dog is terrified as are lots of other peoples pets.Also the animals in the fields must be affected too. Even if the owners can provide shelter for them, they are still having to listen to these huge explosions.
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Going to watch the local NFL Football Game tonight, the Green Bay Packers vs SF 49er's. Get our minds off the Election, maybe Friday we will find out who our next President will be. 
I do hope it's Joe Biden, if anyone can calm down the Country I think it will be him. He is so sincere. 
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hearing it on our news constantly Ann, which is to be expected giving the importance of our alliance with America. I suppose my feelings are, is Joe up to the job mentally. We keep seeing the bad side of him on our news where he is so forgetful at times. I suppose that’s the media though, they always show what they want you to believe. 
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I truly believe as a child Joe Biden had a stuttering problem. The media likes making fun of his disability by saying he is forgetful. He is only trying to get his words to come out without stuttering them. Just like when the media says he isn't physical fit, did you ever see him run? He has almost perfect posture. He has a calmness that America needs now. 
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Joe Biden seems a sincere kind of man--- I never get involved in political conversations, -- but looking and listening to him on T.V, he looks normal--- unlike Trump who comes across as false. I hope Joe gets in.
I've just made a baking tray of rocky road , it's in the fridge now, can't wait for it to set.
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep some for a share-out Jan, I don't know what rocky road is. Is it like rock cakes?
I fancy a nice cake. :sm11: 

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Easy rocky road
By Member recipe by Aaron Goodall



Preparation and cooking time
Prep:15 mins
Cook:5 mins
plus chilling
Easy
Serves 12

Great for a bake sale, a gift, or simply an afternoon treat to enjoy with a cuppa, this rocky road is quick to make and uses mainly storecupboard ingredients.

Nutrition: per serving (with raisins)Nutrient
Unit
kcal
320
fat
20g
saturates
11g
carbs
31g
sugars
20g
fibre
3g
protein
3g
salt
0.5g
Ingredients

200g digestive biscuits (Rich Tea can also be used)
135g butter or margarine
200g dark chocolate (70% cocoa works best)
2-3 tbsp golden syrup
100g mini marshmallows (chopped regular marshmallows work too)
icing sugar, to dust

Optional (up to 100g)

raisins, dried cranberries or any dried fruit
nuts
popcorn
honeycomb, broken into pieces

Method

STEP 1

Grease and line an 18cm square brownie tin with baking paper.
STEP 2

Place 200g digestive biscuits in a freezer bag and bash with a rolling pin or just the side of your fist until they're broken into a mixture of everything between dust and 50p-sized lumps. Set aside.
STEP 3

In a large saucepan melt 135g butter or margarine, 200g dark chocolate and 2-3 tbsp golden syrup over a gentle heat stirring constantly until there are no or almost no more lumps of chocolate visible, then remove from the heat. Leave to cool.
STEP 4

Take the biscuits, 100g mini marshmallows and up to 100g of additional ingredients (dried fruit, nuts, popcorn, honeycomb), if you like, and stir into the chocolate mixture until everything is completely covered.
STEP 5

Tip the mixture into the lined baking tin, and spread it out to the corners. Chill for at least 2 hrs then dust with icing sugar and cut into 12 fingers.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lots of sugar Joan so maybe not for you--- but it's very more-ish.
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Lots of sugar Joan so maybe not for you--- but it's very more-ish.
> M


Maybe not for hubby but sounds delicious, Jan!

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now I wonder if you could reduce the quantities to make just a small one for yourself,I'm sure you could , it's not a recipe that needs to be accurate really is it.

O


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh I love rocky road, so please save me a piece. Thank you for the recipe Jan.

Yesterday I was sorting through some wool and I came across one of Emmy’s whiskers which I have kept in a little box of her stuff. Strange to find it exactly one year after she died. Then today I was sorting through some old cards and I came across a photo of Emmy when she was a kitten back in 1999. 

A weekend of making a christmas table runner - keep my head busy.

P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Now I wonder if you could reduce the quantities to make just a small one for yourself,I'm sure you could , it's not a recipe that needs to be accurate really is it.
> 
> O


Oh I could Jan, but I feel mean eating things that hubby can't have! He says he doesn't mind but that's not the point!

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Perhaps not then, I would feel the same. Never mind I'm sure you share little treats that you both can eat.
Have you got anything on your needles, I wondered if you had started on something while you waited for your new laptop. 
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quick to grab - socks again! I have over sixty pairs but have an addiction!! I think I might try a chunky cardigan for this cold weather. 

Actually new laptop arrived on the same day as Vertigo and I couldn't be bothered to set it up!

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Remembering when hub set up his new laptop. It took him almost all day with a technician. I can see where your new laptop had to be put aside since you had Vertigo. 
Joan are you feeling better now, I hope. 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sandra, I think Emmy is letting you know that she’s happy by sending you little tokens of remembrance to find. I miss Colin, our lovely cat and Jack, our border collie so much at times but I’m sure we will all meet up again one day.
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Time with our pets seem so hard on us when we loose them because they came so much part of the family. Our Midnight black lab & golden retriever, our only pet we had. He was with us through my youngest daughter's school years from K-4 until graduation from high school. He really was a good dog and good with the kids. 
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Up early this morning, got three loads of washing on the line and have done some more weeding. We are making steady progress in the yard but still have a fair way to go yet. I have taken some cuttings of the pig face, the last lot took off really well.
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Victory Garden, PBS
I don't know what kind of a plant is the pig face? 
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Victory Garden, PBS
> I don't know what kind of a plant is the pig face?
> W


Well Ann, here's some of mine that I took from cuttings. I've since taken the wire off as the wildlife weren't eating it.
XYZ


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

X-tra special and lovely plant thats what your pig face flower is Sue, I love how you've displayed it in tne wheelbarrow, very pretty indeed.
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A very pretty plant Sue. It looks like one I have in my front garden, but I don't know it's name. Is it like a succulent, or do you know it's latin name?

B


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Bright, beautiful flowers Sue and I love the wheelbarrow idea.

Well, I got up this morning with one hell of a sore throat, just hope it isn’t the start of you know what! My lovely husband did tell me that I had been snoring very loud last night with my mouth open, so it could be that. Time will tell but I have had a couple of paracetamols (also got a headache) and I’ve made some hot lemon and honey, which I am sipping right now. 

I hope to get on with my christmas table runner this afternoon, it might take my mind off myself. Also I have knitted the back of my “Dennis the menace” jumper and now dearest husband thinks I should start up a shop. I think he is being a bit sarcastic, who knows.

Take away for tea tonight and watch a bit of TV, while knitting. Stay safe and sane and have a great weekend. Catch up later.

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Called an ice plant in the uk, mum used to grow them and yes Joan, I think they are a type of succulent, their leaves look like them. The wheelbarrow is one that we picked up from the tip shop for $1. Hubby painted it and it came up looking good.
Sandra, I hope you are soon feeling better. It could be because you were snoring, I get a dry throat in the mornings sometimes and hubby tells me I was snoring my head off the night before. How embarrassing eh, another sign of getting older.
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Well Ann, here's some of mine that I took from cuttings. I've since taken the wire off as the wildlife weren't eating it.
> XYZ


Delightful!!! I would never would have thought a plant that pretty would have the name Pig-Face.

Sandra keep us posted, will say a prayer for you. 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Especially colourfully and pretty isn’t it ? Easy to grow as well, especially if you want a good ground cover.
Congratulations to your new President Ann, you will be thrilled with the outcome.
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Flowers come in only one color? The color you have is pretty just wondering.

It is Good to have President Biden and VP Harris, they certainly have a lot of cleaning up to do. With the right people backing them up I'm sure they will be able to do it. 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Good selection of colours in the nurseries. I have hot pink and yellow but I’ve also seen white, mauve and red.
H


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Happy to report that my sore throat is not as bad today and the headache is drifting away. I did have a restful afternoon yesterday and drank plenty water, had some hot lemon and honey and a couple of paracetamols. Hopefully it is just a little bug and not the major one. I know that I do snore as I had my nose broke a long time ago and it has never been 100%. Long story but according to the experts, it cannot be properly fixed. Oh well, we just have to get on with things.

Really foggy here this morning when I got up and it is supposed to get out sunny this afternoon when i might attempt to tidy up the back garden, or might not!

Dearest husband is heading for his man cave and usually comes out at feeding time. I’ve cut out some pieces for my christmas table runner so I might get on with that. Stay safe and have a lovely Sunday. Bangers and mash for dinner tonight with some banana loaf to follow.

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I wonder what our men folk get up to in their man caves ? I know mine spends a bit of time in his, he’s usually tinkering with something.
I’m glad you are feeling a bit better today Sandra. Don’t overdo things though. I’ve been potting up some succulents, we found an old tonka truck in the garden here when we moved in. It was hidden in all the undergrowth so I’ve cleaned it up and planted the succulents in the tipper part. I don’t like to throw things out.
J


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Just heard from one of my grand children and they have taken on another rescue cat. This will be three that they have now and hopefully the latest addition will get along with the other two. I’m still only 50% about getting one after Emmy, maybe some time in the future.

Sue the Tonka truck sounds just such a great and novel idea. I’ve got some old wellington boots that I have earmarked for plants in the future.

K


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Knitting a cat with two kittens inside. She is marmalade colours and has two buttons on her tummy. Turning out really nice. Beautiful flowers and love the wheelbarrow. Wheelbarrows are too useful here with all the home growing but I am surprised by how many of my flowers are still thriving considering it is November. The Dahlia is absolutely stunning and has given me a vase of lovely big lemon blooms each week for the kitchen table all throughout summer.
Doing a nice roast pork chop dinner today. Hope everyone is well today.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Like the sound of your knitted cat Jeannie, very ingenious with the two kittens inside.
Our wheelbarrows have all been reclaimed from the tip shop for just a dollar each. Hubby has had to patch the bases as they were full of holes, hence being thrown out. It’s a shame that lots of people don’t think about recycling them but it’s a win for us. We haven’t been to the tip shop for months as it was closed due to the COVID but I’m sure it will be open now. Might need to go and have a good old rummage. 
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Must take some cuttings in the spring of my "pig face" to put in the back garden. I love your wheelbarrows Sue, I've seen ornamental ones as planters but they are generally too small to plant much in them. I have collected many planters over the years which I reuse, including a couple of pigs with planting spaces in their backs. Perhaps I should plant "pig face" in a pig!

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice idea Joan, planting pigs face in a pig planter. Hubby and I have been weeding again this morning, I’ve been using one of those grandpa weeders so I didn’t have to bend down, handy tool to have. We are going to do a couple of hours again in the garden tomorrow, weather permitting. I’m feeling a bit better doing all this extra exercise in the garden, my joints are loosening up a bit more, hooray.
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Onwards with the weeding Sue, if it's helping to loosen up your joints you go for it girl, -- but don't over -do it. I really need to get more excersise but I keep putting it off, I do my short walks up the road but I think I've got to push myself further. Joan I love the idea of yours to plant pigs faces in your piggy planters, they'll look great.
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pushing oneself to exercise is not easy Jan is it, especially when the weather is wet. It's sunny today so a walk up and down the garden is called for. I think I'll also have a look out the front for piggy plants!

I'm looking forward to getting my new greenhouse built for us. It's made from twinwall polycarbonate instead of glass so a lot safer, the old one was a bit past it. It will be nice come the spring.

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rainy weather doesn’t make it easy to exercise but at least you are managing short walks girls, well done. Joan, we were having a look at those greenhouses at the hardware store, the new materials would be safer than glass and a lot more hardwearing. You will be able to have lots of tomatoes and other goodies growing next year.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sure this only happens in WI, from 74 degree weather down to 42 degrees. We will be freezing off our butts off after having this wonderful temperatures for the past week. 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Taking out the winter woolies Ann, our weather in Tasmania can be just the same.
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ûgg boots at the ready and thermal undies at the ready girls, gotta keep cosy.My aunt sent me a pair of those boots years before they became popular in UK,so lovely and warm.I wore them indoors when if was really cold :sm02: It might be a good idea to get them out in readiness for colder days.Your greenhouse sounds great Joan, just think of all the veg you'll be able to grow,and it'll keep DH busy with you providing cups of tea ha ha.
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very cosy are ugg boots Jan. I’ve had a pair for 20 years and every winter they come out and keep my tootsies and legs warm. Yes, Joan can keep us well supplied for our picnics, nice cucumber sandwiches and lots of tomatoes. We’ll all have to go round to Joans in spring / summer and buy our fresh produce.
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very good idea wearing your boots indoors, Jan, plenty of layers keep me warm! Hubby still wears short sleeved polo shirts his only concession to the weather is wearing his slippers! Nice and sunny and mild this morning.

Poly g/house seemed like a good idea - there was a lot of broken glass after a storm earlier this year. To easy to fall lately. Looking forward to the spring.

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well pleased to hear you have a pair of uggs, they're great aren't they.I'm getting very cross with James Brett , I ordered some wool/yarn from them ages ago and still waiting, I know the covid can be blamed for the wait, but it's getting beyond a joke now grrr.
XYZor A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You should contact them Jan and find out what’s going on with you order. Is it coming from overseas ?
ZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Zippidy-doodah !! Posties just delivered my wool. Now I can make a start on my new great g/ sons cardy,-- due in January, it's James Brett Magi wool, knits up like fairisle, I made one for Ollie and it turned out just great.
A


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Actually love all of James Brett wool. My little wool shop is closed and yet the big shops are open? It is such a shame as some of these little shops are going to go out of business. I have the back done on my Dennis the Menace jumper, so that is just what I will be doing this afternoon. Dearest husband has been in his man cave since 10am so I had better get us some lunch together. Oh and dont mention the christmas table runner - grrrrrrr! The pattern has ran off some how and I will have to unpick some of it. That is my multi tasking days over! I thought I might be getting round to putting it all together tomorrow and maybe getting it quilted, oh well.......... nothing has been hurt in the making of this table runner.

I thought it was supposed to get out sunny today and it is drizzly rain here right now, also I had the sitting room light on last night by 4pm! 

At least there is a light at the end of the tunnel with the new vaccine - hopefully!

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Better watch out Sandra, if your son sees Dennis the menace jumper he might take a fancy to it ha ha. Just curious , but has DH got a heater, armchair and goodies in his man cave ? and do you have a little hand bell so that you can stand on the kitchen door step and ring it to let him know lunch is ready?
C


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Can you see my house from yours Jan? Haha! Yes, I can imagine my son might want a Dennis the menace jumper once he sees it. But he did say that they (him and his flat mates) might want a christmas table runner - so I had better get this one sorted out, fast! Yes, DH does have heaters in the man cave, a stool (nothing comfy), a radio, and probably a few goodies! No hand bell but I do text him when it is meal times. He can smell chocolate, cakes and biscuits ???? though from the man cave and I am sure he has a camera placed in this kitchen! Enjoy your wool Jan, and everyone have a lovely afternoon. 

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Well pleased to hear you have a pair of uggs, they're great aren't they.I'm getting very cross with James Brett , I ordered some wool/yarn from them ages ago and still waiting, I know the covid can be blamed for the wait, but it's getting beyond a joke now grrr.
> XYZor A


Annoying when companies are dragging their heels, how long have you been waiting? I think sometimes covid is a handy excuse.

B


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Been for my annual blood test this morning. Managed to pick up a lovely Danish pastry in the village shop. So pleased it is a bit milder at the moment.


C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Been waiting 2 weeks Joan, but it's here now. It's beautiful and soft and good quality so I didn't really mind waiting.
Normally pre-covid, I could have hopped on the bus and bought it from my wool lady in the Harbro Market. It's going to be a long time before I can do that again :sm03: 
C


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

snacks


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Danish pastries are my favourites, naughty but nice. Hope your BP was normal Jeannie.I hate that tight squeasy feeling as the band tightens, it's enough to make my BP abnormal, but it's ok really. 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Excellent Jan, glad your yarn arrived, now you can get knitting! 

I don't like having my blood pressure checked - I feel as though something will burst!!!

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Fire blazing nicely, all settled with my knitting, Luna asleep on the rug in front of fire, can't be bad can it, Sausage egg and baked beans for dinner, nice and easy. 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Great news your yarn has arrived Jan. There will be no stopping you now on your next project. Sounds lovely and cosy at your place, it’s a warm day here, 29 degrees. Hubby is at golf, hope he’s remembering to drink lots of water and slap on the sunscreen. 
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Have a nice day today, this morning hubs gave blood, he does this regularly. My son met me in the parking lot by the Red Cross building. I gave him the slippers I made his girlfriend. Today was her Birthday. We couldn't talk very long because it was raining. I doze off in the SUV while waiting for hubs to get done. We stopped off for a carry out of cheeseburgers & chili then headed home. I had a curb side pick-up for books that I ordered at the library this afternoon. This seem to be the new norm Stop & Go. 
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

It sounds like you’ve had a great day Ann and good on Art for his ongoing blood donations. Yes, no one dawdles anymore when they have errands to run, quick stop and go. Happy birthday to your sons girlfriend, hope she likes the slippers.
J


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Jeannie here. Blood pressure was perfect. Just waiting for the blood tests now. Hubby has high blood pressure apparantly so will get a tablet on Thursday for it. Glad you got your lovely wool Jan. Get those needles clacking.

K


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Knit, knit, knit - Jan I can hear your needles from our house!

What a dark day it has been here, no rain but very very cloudy. 2 minutes silence this morning, made me feel so sad for all the people who have died in senseless wars in the past. We even had a spitfire fly over our house this afternoon, lovely sound of the Merlin engine.

I pulled a few weeds out the back garden this afternoon and now about to make some Tomato and Basil soup for tea later. Dearest husband in the man cave but he has a bad back and knee. He was asked (not told - because he doesn’t like that word) to rest, but no.

I’m phoning one of my friends tonight for a good old natter. I have known her since 1973 and she has been a bit low lately. Also it is a pity that we are 200 miles apart. One day next year we will have a day out together and a drink or three.

Jeannie - good to hear your blood pressure is perfect. Hope your DH’s blood pressure will be lowered. Have a lovely evening to you all - my lovely KP friends.

L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Lemons for Afternoon Tea


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Make that pancakes with lemon please sande,with a G n T with lemon to follow
M


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Make mine a lemon meringue pie with a nice cuppa please.

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice! I'll have both , shall we share Sandra, if you don't like gin I'll have yours and you can have my cuppa. I'm just having a chunk of Rocky road ....
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ooh! I would like lemon meringue please. No gin though, a nice cup of cup of rooibos tea.

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pancakes with lemon and sugar, lemon meringue pie, rocky road, oh heaven. I’ll have a bit of everything please but make my drink a latte, I’ll be over soon. Sandra, your hubby sounds like mine with a sore knee and back. He came home from his veterans golf competition yesterday, pleased as punch as he had won the B grade championship. No trophy but he’s got his name on a plaque and a $50 voucher for one of the large hardware stores here. He’s still talking about it this morning, haha.
Q/R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quite asst. of desserts, I will have the lemon meringue pie, I never had luck making that one but my Mother made the Best!
$50 to spend at the Man's store what a dream no wonder Sue your hubby can't stop talking about it. All Thumbs Up for him!!!
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really good day for hubby as I had made him one of his favourite meals for dinner so it served as a congratulatory meal too. It was chicken, bacon, onion and capsicum kebabs with a special sauce and oriental rice. Today was a good day too as he had ordered a golf club from America and that arrived today, only took a couple of weeks to get here. 
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Star of the Day! I bet he can't wait until he can try out his new golf club!
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Too right Ann, but he has to get a jumbo grip fitted to the club first as it helps with his arthritic hands. There’s a local man who does the work so he won’t have to wait long.
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very well done to hubby, Sue. I bet that's got him on cloud 9. Hope he enjoyed his meal too.

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Well thank you Joan, yes he’s still pretty chuffed with himself. We had some kebabs leftover so we had them tonight with some oven fried chips. Nice and easy.
XYZA


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Any plans to spend his prize money? It's nice to be able to spend a windfall of cash.

We had oven chips with cheese and mushroom omelette and veggie sausages!

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Been busy baking this morning, an ecclefechan tart for g/son Matthew, and a victoria sponge with cherry jam and butter icing filling for me and any one who pops in with shopping for me, they can take a chunk home and have it with a coffee, have to keep the troops happy he he . The cardy I'm knitting with the James Brett Magi- wool is looking lovely, it's for Matt, Hayley and Lillys new baby boy coming in January after 3 years trying, Hayley had some problems .
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Can have a look in the hardware store tomorrow Joan as we’re going into Launceston. I don’t think we need any more tools but maybe some plants or mulch/potting mix.
Jan, I saw the ecclefechan tart on Antiques Roadtrip the other day, one of the presenters was having a piece, it looked very nice. I hadn’t heard of it until you mentioned it a few weeks back. Would love to try a piece.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Do have a go at making ecclefechan Sue, I buy ready baked pie case from the baking section in the store, all you have to do is mix the ingredients pour into the pastry case and bake.It's loaded with calories so you only need a small slice.

E


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Ecclefechan tarts are packed full of calories but oh so gorgeous. Well done to your husband Sue, it is good to see them happy about something in these troubled times.

I have been helping dearest husband to plant some hedging which came yesterday. More to do this afternoon, oh well it is keeping me busy and away from stuffing my face!

Last night I had a lovely long chat (1.5 hours) with my of my oldest and dearest friends - it was great and cheered me up no end.

Knitting tonight after a good long hot shower - that is if I can move after all of this gardening.

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Filling oneself with too many calories is so easy to do, I had one too many fun size snickers and Mars bars last night. I only meant to have one or two at the most. Will have to tackle some extra weeds today and burn off the calories ( I wish ).
What type of hedging are you planting Sandra ? We planted some english box hedge last year, they were only tube stock at the time but they’ve since tripled in size. They must like our Tasmanian weather.
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Goodies are to a limit in our house. It seems like they are there they are eaten. I ended up giving our fun size peanut butter cups to my grandchildren. They seem to burn up the sugar quicker than I can. The calories just seem to just add more padding to us. LOL
H


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Have to keep on eye on the stuff that I eat because I put on weight so easily since I have got older. Years ago before I went through the menopause I was 8st, no matter what I ate. Wow! Those were the days. The weight piled on and it is so hard to get off even though I do try and walk most days. I do love food though and could easily eat loads of chocolate every day, but I try not to.

Dear husband ordered 100 hedge plants for the back and side garden. It is mostly Hawthorn with some Wild dog rose, hazel, black thorn and a type of maple. The back garden was done yesterday and just the side bit to tackle over the weekend, if it doesn’t rain too much. I just hope it all takes as I am sure it will be nice and really good for the birds. Also at the side we want to get a small tree and I think a dwarf Victoria plum would be nice. 

Spaghetti bolognese for tea tonight and a natter with one of my friends on the phone this afternoon. She is another one who keeps me grounded and sane - not easy.

Asda shopping this morning all done but the store was very busy and people were not keeping to the rules. More than one person shopping and getting far too close even with the masks on - not happy. Why is it that supermarkets can carry on like this yet little shops are having to close? My little wool shop has had to close - NOT FAIR! Rant over. Have a lovely day and stay safe. How is the knitting coming along Jan?

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm happy with my knitting , got two wips going for Ollie, a jumper and button up cardy, both in J,B lovely soft magi yarn.
My g/son gave the thumbs up in a text earlier for the ecclefhan I baked for him and Hayley, Lilly likes it too. I'm making another rocky road today, I shall share it with the family when I go for Sunday dinner.----I'll have to keep a chunk in the fridge for myself because I have to do 'quality control' he he he. Your hedge will be great when it grows taller Sandra, you won't have to look into horrid next doors garden and as you said, it'll attract the birds. 
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just can't believe all the planting that is going on, this morning I woke up to frost on the ground. Before I know it there will be snow. The only snow I like is when it melts on the sidewalks, no shoveling involved. I made the coffee this morning along with a batch of oatmeal, cinnamon, walnuts & chocolate chip cookies. I need to get some bills written out and set them out by the mail box so the mailman can pick them up. Everyone have a profitable day! Ann
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keen to know about the idea of the mailman picking up your mail Ann. That sounds a wonderful idea, our mailman ( postman ) only delivers our mail. We don’t even have a mailbox in our area and have to drive 10 minutes to post things. 
Sandra, your hedge sounds delightful, you will have to send a photo, once it starts to settle in. It will be great for your birds and will help to keep out the weird neighbours. Jan, the yarn does sound lovely, those babies will be very well dressed thanks to great grandma. 
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lazy afternoon, Spent some time reading and crocheting a ripple afghan for my GD. Since today is Friday we got our regular order of fish, walleye and perch along with cheesy hash-browns and coleslaw. 
M


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

My postman takes my mail for me ( except things that have to be weighed of course). When I first moved in, I asked him where my nearest box was, as I live so remote, and he said *I'll take it for you*. Such a Godsend. I leave him a bar of chocolate and a pot of my chutney at Christmas. Been out for our big shop today. Absolutely worn out tonight. We only go out about every three weeks, so it is quite a big haul when we do venture out. 



N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Not using the Mail Boxes for the past several years. The mailman told me the boxes were limited because it was faster to pick up the mail at the houses than the boxes. 
It works for me. 
Jeannie do you do grocery shopping and other shopping, how many stores are open by you? 
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh, I wish my postman would pick up my mail, it’s so frustrating having to drive 20 minutes round trip, just to post a letter. My hubby will take any mail for me when he plays golf as there’s a postbox at the convenience store there. 
Jeannie, have you ever tried shopping online? I do it all the time now when I’m doing a big grocery shop and overall, I’m happy with it. We’re 45 minutes drive away from our major supermarkets so lucky that the drivers deliver this far.
P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Popsicles For A snack 

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quench thirsting ice blocks too.
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Raspberry Popsicle for me
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Strawberry Slurpee on a hot day.
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Teaming with rain here,I went out in the garden first thing to fill the bird feeders put fresh water in the bird bath,pulled up a few weeds ,just finished and the heavens opened.I was so pleased I decided on doing that because it looks as if its here for the day Enjoying breakfast now, Kelloggs crunchy nut cornflakes with a few tinned prunes and a nice cup of tea.Will make a few sausage rolls later.
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U and me both look after our wild birds Jan. 
I heard on the news this morning that the Yorkshire Ripper, Peter Sutcliffe had died of Covid while in jail. I’m sure there will be a few people celebrating this. He was a real monster wasn’t he.
V


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Very nasty old day out there today. Wet and windy. The garden is all muck and slosh. About shopping. My village (2 miles away) has a little shop and post office. So handy if you run out of things. but wildly expensive. My big stores are about 12 miles away. This is to include all the big Supermarkets a shopping outlet and of course the high street, which has all the knicky nacky noo shops. Not like shops in the cities. Which is what we like about it. So we are quite well served really as we have nice butchers and greengrocers and bakery shops too. I haven't ventured into home delivery yet. I like to go and have a brouse round when we go. Otherwise I get cabin fever. Hope everyone is getting on alright with the blessed covid lockdowns.


W


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

We (husband) went to a local garden centre for a long awaited water butt. Plenty of rain today and it is still on the back of dear husbands pickup. Oh well, I have waited 10 years for one of these another couple of days won’t hurt.

There is a small shop in our village and a 5 mile drive to the local Supermarket - in fact there is a choice of either Asda, Tesco or Morrisons but I much prefer Asda - I know where everything is. 

Dark and dismal day outside but my youngest son will be phoning some time today, which I am looking forward to. Maybe watch George Gently this afternoon while doing a bit of knitting. Last night we watched Vera which I love because I used to live in the North East. Her accent isn’t right but I still love the programme.

Stay safe everyone and catch up later. Dearest husband is making tea tonight, not sure just what it is going to be.

XYZ or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well I for one can say 'Cheers' to Yorkshire Ripppers demise, good, the evil creature deserves it, pity the tax payers had to pay for his comforts in prison, I'm not a nasty person but it's also a pity hanging was abolished, things like him do not deserve a life. Off my soap box now ha ha.
Even though it's raining it isn't cold, very dull and gloomy, a good day for staying indoors knitting.
A


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

About time I got my knitting out. I started a red cardigan for my little Vada last night. She is about 16 months. Mum loves red. Been getting over the shopping trip yesterday, my neuropathy plays up for a few days, once I trigger it. Still I have managed to make a nice batch of rustic rolls. I love them toasted in the mornings with marmite and marmalade. B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Blustery and wet here Jeannie, not nice at all. 

Sainsburys have just delivered my order it's good when you get used it. It's not the same as choosing your own though but I have don't have a choice. Hubby used to do the shopping for me, he's not fit enough now - he would go off with a list and his phone for any queries, sometimes he would come with treats not on the list. :sm11: 

Had the men in to put up our new greenhouse, Thus and Fri. almost finished but couple of little bits missing which we must wait for. Nice new concrete base so we won't trip! 

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cloudy here today and definitely looks like rain which will be good for the garden. My newly planted pansies are all coming along nicely. I’m going to write out my Christmas cards today, yes I know, I mentioned the C word, gasp.
They are the cards to the uk so they will take a lot longer this year, I’m sure. I don’t send as many as I used to, postage is too expensive though Australia Post has “ kindly “ reduced Christmas charges to $2.20.
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Colorful Selection especially in the fruit and veg. dept., my favorite. Now days it's a quick in & out. 

Blustery & wet by us also, tomorrow we might even get snow. Not ready for that yet. As long as it doesn't stay on the sidewalks and driveways I guess that would be OK.

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dollars of $2.20 for postage I think we pay 55 cents for a forever stamp. 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Driving in the snow is scary so be careful Ann. The last time I drove in the snow was in February 2006 when I was visiting my family in the UK. You will be used to it of course but it’s still scary when some drivers don’t reduce their speed and put other lives in danger.
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eek, it’s that all you pay, even for airmail ?
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Eek, it's that all you pay, even for airmail ?
> F


First Class Air Mail I believe is $1.20 I didn't mail anything out like that for awhile. 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gets expensive here to send a birthday card these days. Usually costs around $5 for a card and $3.20 for an international stamp. 
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

High Cost of Living where you live Susan but you must love it otherwise you won't be there. I know my first cousin lived in Newcastle, Australia for the past 43 years. Her family has grown since she arrived I don't think she will ever come back to the States. Her daughter just had their fourth child. Her & her hubby usually come back to visit at least once a year. They do try taking back with them items they can use in Australia that is cheaper by us. She never had any complaints living where she lived like you she adjusted to the way of living. 
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I think by now your cousin is here to stay Ann. We visited a friend a couple of years ago who lived just outside of Newcastle at Raymond Terrace. I remember there was a bad earthquake in Newcastle, many years ago, hope your cousin and family weren’t affected. Yes, the cost of living has gone up tremendously here in Australia from when we first emigrated in 1977. A kilo of rump steak back then was around $4, now it’s around $30. 
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just like you the prices has gone up by us. I remember when it cost us around $30 when we ate our fish out. Now our weekly trip to pick up our fish is around $40-50. It depends on how many extras I get. Sometimes I will ask for a container of their chicken soup, bean salad, stuffing, or cream green beans. Most of the time it's only a regular plate of walleye and a side of perch. 
Beef on sale is $4.75 # I usually have the butcher cut a pound and half. When we buy fish in the store it's expensive but we aren't buying much so the cost isn't too bad. I remember one time my cousin said Levi jeans were expensive so she bought a couple pair to take home with her. 
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Just like you the prices has gone up by us. I remember when it cost us around $30 when we ate our fish out. Now our weekly trip to pick up our fish is around $40-50. It depends on how many extras I get. Sometimes I will ask for a container of their chicken soup, bean salad, stuffing, or cream green beans. Most of the time it's only a regular plate of walleye and a side of perch.
> Beef on sale is $4.75 # I usually have the butcher cut a pound and half. When we buy fish in the store it's expensive but we aren't buying much so the cost isn't too bad. I remember one time my cousin said Levi jeans were expensive so she bought a couple pair to take home with her.
> K


Krikey Ann, beef on sale $4.75, wouldn't even be able to get pet mince for that. Minced beef is $18 a kilo for the heart safe one and the cheapest is $11 a kilo. It's annoying because we have so much beef in Australia but lots of it gets exported. China used to import a lot but now they've fallen out with Australia over the Covid and have stopped buying our barley, wine, lobsters, timber, just to name a few things. Crazy world.
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

https://recipes.lidl.co.uk/recipes/ham-pastry-pizzas?_ga=2.106094923.976764660.1605268083-1480643935.1591907843https://recipes.lidl.co.uk/recipes/ham-pastry-pizzas?

Look at these girls, super quick and easy to make--- I've got a tray of them in the oven right now, will let you know the verdict ...
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

MMM looks good, looks like pinwheel pizzas! I didn't want to accept so I only saw the picture underneath where I could sign in. 
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice looking pizzas, hope Jan enjoyed them. Today is so windy, I hope my washing doesn’t fly off the line, especially my undies. Don’t want to excite the neighbours, haha.
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh My, you don't want your undies blowing around the neighborhood. LOL
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pleased to say that I didn’t lose any of the washing though it was all tangled around the lines. It’s all put away now and I’m sitting watching the English series Bargain Hunt. Even better, they are new episodes and not repeats, well I’m saying new, they were filmed in 2019 so quite recent. 
Q/R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really enjoyed the ham pizzas, so did the family, it's quite safe to open the link,but if you don't want to risk it I'll post the recipe.
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Some ideas for pizza wheels
Buy a roll or block of puff pastry ( I buy the roll because it's ready to use)
2 or 3 slices of cooked ham,
tomato chilli sauce or plain tom puree
6 oz grated cheese
chutney of your choice
a sprig of rosemary 1 beaten egg to brush the wheels befor baking

Mix chutney and sauce together, spread over sheet of pastry, snip the ham and sprinkle over, then grated cheese, snip the leaves off the rosemary stalk, roll up tightly and cut into1/2 inch wheels, thicker if you want to.
Lay on baking tray (no, not you ha ha ) brush with egg, in the oven 15- 20 minutes till golden
I used some chorizo slices snipped as well as the ham, very tasty
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

The pizza wheels sound tasty Jan. I'm sure I could adapt to a veggie version. I've a found great vegan cheese that also cooks well. Could also try v bacon. 

Glad you didn't lose your undies in the wind Sue, you might have frightened the Alpacas! :sm09: 

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U could also use quorn sausages Joan, when you feel like making something different have a go, they're really good.
Not a good day for hanging washing out today, it's windy but keeps trying to rain.
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very good quorn sausages Jan, I keep some in the freezer. We also like Cauldron Cumberland V sausages.

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Well Joan, the alpacas might have welcomed my undies as they got shorn last week ( the alpacas, not my undies ) haha.
They look so different, Charlie reminds me of Bambi now. It’s funny as after they were shorn, they all went hiding behind the trees, looked like they were feeling embarrassed. I’m sure they will appreciate it later when we get the warmer days.
XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Will have to try the Cumberland V ones. Received a letter from hospital today,-- appnt. for another steroid injection in my 'macula' eye a week on Wednesday, now that I've had it done before I know what to expect and if it's the same surgeon who did it last time I felt no pain at all.
XYZ or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You are very brave Jan, it gives me the eebie jeebies just thinking about it.
ZA


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Alpacas in just their undies caused the embarrassment, maybe Sue. One wonders what goes on in animals minds?

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Be kind and knit them Alpacas a cardy each Sue-- he he can you imagine them swanking round, heads held high wearing them, theyr'e lovely animals aren't they, I love their faces-- do they spit ?
C


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Blooming lovely recipe Jan and thank you for sharing. I have had the headache from hell over the weekend, so not much done. I did get to speak to my youngest son yesterday and it did cheer me up. Appointment at the dentist for a check up had to be cancelled, just not feeling 100%. An afternoon of watching the series LIFE and doing a bit of knitting. I would love to see the alpacas all shorn as they are such beautiful animals.

C


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Coincidence! Me and Jan posted at nearly the same time.

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Do try that recipe Sandra, don't forgrt to put the 'ready roll' puff pastry on your shopping list !It freezes well if you don't want to use it straightaway I'm going to make some for nibbles at Christmas along with some bite size sausage rolls.
Was good to have a chat with your son, hope it's all going well with him, sharing with his mates, it can be a shock to the system after living at home and being waited on by Mum. ha ha. 
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Eating without taste, headaches & very tired all I can think of is the COVID
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Feel for you Ann, but please don't think the worst, drink plenty, get lots of rest and get well soon (big hugs ) xx
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Feel for you Ann, but please don't think the worst, drink plenty, get lots of rest and get well soon (big hugs ) xx
> G


Gee No, I don't have it but I know of ones who had it and that's what they are saying.

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Have just spent 2 hours in the garden with hubby, still tackling those pesky weeds. I’m pretty exhausted now as it’s quite warm outside. Well, that’s it for today, I’m going to put my feet up once I’ve showered. 
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

If you spend 2 hours every day in the garden what a wonderful garden you will have besides what a beautiful shape you will be in :sm24:

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jeans might fit me again one day, I wish. I’ve just had a lovely refreshing shower and dabbed a bit of perfume on. Hubby is at next doors as the neighbour is burning some garden rubbish so he’s taken our weeds to burn, good riddance, haha.
K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kites for fun outside the window 

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Leaving the kites fly as long as they don't get near the fire. That would be the end of the kites if they caught on fire. I enjoy watching even rubbish fires burn, just something about the flames going up and forming different shapes. 

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely breeze here for a kite, never had much luck flying them as a kid. 
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

My days sitting by fire into the night time has come to an end. It's always so peaceful when we sit outside looking at the sky and watching the fire. We had one of our first snow falls today. 
I did a couple loads of wash and used the dryer for drying. I made a apple crisp this afternoon, it should be good for breakfast in the morning. We had a good supper hubs made salmon in a wine sauce, baked sweet potato and I cooked some spinach with crushed pineapple. 

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice to see the snow though you probably disagree Ann. I’ve been relaxing after the work in the garden though I’ve just been outside removing spiders webs from the windows and screens. I don’t use insect repellent, I just use the soft bristle broom. The repellent is quite toxic for me and I end up having a coughing fit.
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh dear you don't want a coughing fit Sue! Makes you wonder what it does to the insects.

Fainted during the night after visit to the loo. Feel like a limp rag this morning but at least I'm up and dressed.

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Phew !! Joan I'm sorry about that, wonder what brought that on ? I hope you didn't fall and hurt yourself, did hubby hear you ? Please take it easy today xx
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Queasy and felt ill but managed to fall on the side of the bed, hubby helped on to the bed. Definitely haven't the energy to do much today. 

At least it's sunny here and quite mild.

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really good that you didn't fall in the bathroom, at least you had a soft 'landing' on the bed, you both must have been scared. It's windy here not a cold wind, infact as you said, it's quite mild for time ot the year.
I'm in a baking mood today, so going to make a rich fruit cake, there's been a discussion about fruit cakes in the chat section , that's what has given me the idea. I'll divide it between the grands, so I won't be eating it all to myself ha ha .
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sliding onto the bed, hopefully Joan you have a low bed. You were lucky you didn't break any bones, for sure you must have a few bruises unless it was a soft landing. It is always nice to have someone nearby that you weren't by yourself. A person never knows when they need help. 
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

The bed isn't particularly low, but we managed between us. Hopefully with a good night's sleep I shall feel better. No appetite today.

U


----------



## ade (Jul 6, 2018)

Soufflé


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U lost your appetite but sure you get in your liquids. Please Joan I don't want you to get dehydrated.
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very sorry to hear about your fainting episode Joan. I do hope you are feeling a bit better now, do you suffer from low blood pressure ? I hope you will mention it to your doctor, maybe your medication needs an update. Stay safe dear Joan.
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winding the clock, since day light saving time has been over, I have been confused with time. Sue did you get up extra early today? It seems like you were on KP earlier than usually. 
But like I said I have been off an hour for awhile. 
X, Y, Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes Ann, I was up earlier, just after 6 am actually. There was a noise outside the bedroom window and a lot of squawking from the birds. Looked like a mother butcher bird was training her baby to fly. Once I had woken up I decided to stay up much to the surprise of hubby. He is always up with the larks in the morning, not like me, dosy duck, haha.
ZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ZZZZ Best in the wee morning hours for me. I read sometimes until 1am. I was never one for sleeping well at night I guess that's why I always worked the grave yard shift. 10pm until 6am. Worked well when the kids where in school. It was a little rough trying to take care of a baby even though I often times got a sitter outside of the home. By the time I brought the baby over to the sitter and back home I always seem to get a second wind and couldn't sleep. After awhile I got crying jags and had to switch to 2nd shift until the youngest one got into school. It was hard on the two older ones who were in school plus hubby. I try to take off as much time as I could get and stay as a full time employee just in order to keep a balance at home and at work. 

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A hard worker you were Ann, juggling night shift, a hubby, children and running a home. You certainly deserve a happy retirement now. I don’t think I would have coped, working nights and trying to sleep during the day. 
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Busy mums I think we all were, and we survived when I look back I don't know how I got through the day with three little boys ,running the house, helping to boost hubs earnings by doing outdoor work from the local dishcloth factory, -- folding and putting them in little plastic bags all for very little pay. Ron asked me to pack it up when he got a rise in pay. Happy days 'eh ? We all survived though didn't we.
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Coincidence, the last time Sandra was on KP was a couple of days ago. At that time she said she had a terrible headache. I sure hope it isn't the COVID and maybe it's only a coincidence. 
Yesterday I heard of two more people with the COVID that I know personally, one is in the hospital. I really worry about my friends when I don't see them for even a little while. 
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Disruptions again in Australia with the COVID, this time around Adelaide in South Australia. It seems it’s from a guard from one of the quarantine hotels, who caught it from an overseas traveller, returning to Oz. He didn’t have any symptoms, which is a worry and has passed it on to family etc who have also passed it on. Tasmania had only just recently opened its borders with the other states but now there will be further quarantine restrictions. Who knows when this is all going to end ?
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everyone needs to work with one another. I don't like wearing a mask but I do, hopefully maybe another six months this will be over with. 
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fortunately we haven’t had to wear masks here in Tasmania. I’m sure I would find them very irritating but if I had to wear one then I would.
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got to stick to rules, if this horrible disease is going to be got rid of. It isn't going to work if some people do and others are stupid to ignore.There seems to be some progress with a vaccine, but it takes a while for it to be used,I'd be hesitant until it was absolutely safe before I had a jab would you ?I feel so sorry for you people in Taž, you were doing so well, take care Sue, keep safe !!!!


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hard to understand why some people won't obey the rules, hard as it is we all have to stick at it.

I would be hesitant about the vaccine but I suppose we will have just have to take that chance. I don't see how we can beat this virus otherwise. 

Look after yourselves girls and stay safe.

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

It’s still ok in Tasmania Jan, no cases of COVID but who knows what will happen, once lots of travellers are visiting. I think I would be game to have the vaccine, once it’s available. How are things going in your areas girls, hopefully no cases close by.
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jolly good news about it being ok in Tasmania Sue,. We've been in lockdown for 3 weeks, one more week to go then we shall see what Mr. Johnson has decided.Stores are well stocked so people are being sensible in their shopping. I'm missing doing my Christmas pressie buying-- same as everybody else, the fun and joy of seeing all the gifts and choosing a gift for each of the family, I've got a few bits for Lilly, Theo and Ollie from Amazon, just stocking fillers and will give money to their parents to bank or buy something they need. As for the big kids it'll be a bottle of their favourite tipple. Christmas is not going to be the same this year is it.
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitchen Gals, I will take the vaccine when Dr. Fauci does. I sure have a lot of Faith in him. 
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Looks like we shall have a quiet Christmas, nowhere open for Christmas lunch this year. We usually go to one of the hotels in the next town for a lovely three course meal but sadly they won’t be opening this year. Looks like we’ll have to do our own thing maybe some nice juicy prawns and oysters though hubby doesn’t like oysters. He would be happy with all the prawns with Christmas pudding to follow. I’m going to send money to the kids this year, they can choose their own gifts.
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Money is the Best Gift sometimes. I open Savings Acct. for all of my grand kids I have been putting money in there for their Christmas and Birthday. So far the only one who has been taking advantage of the money is our 11 year GD whenever she wants something then she will ask if there is enough money there so she could get what she wants. She really doesn't abuse yet. One time she wanted baseball shoes and a bat. Another time she saw these Legos she really wanted. 
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice idea Ann and a good way of teaching children about saving for things. Hubby and I spent another 2 hours out in the garden, weeding. It got too warm though so we had to call it a day, plus we had a few aches and pains. Nice to sit here now and relax, we’ve got Bonnie, next doors dog flaked out on the tiles. I think her mum and dad have gone out so she knows she can always come over to us. 
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Over Yonder she comes, that dog knows where it's good!
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pampered pooch, that’s for sure. She found a nice shady spot in the garden and supervised hubby and I, making sure we were working hard, haha. 
QR


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Resting today I hope Sue, I find I have to pace myself these days! Your garden will be beautiful with all that work! 

Looks like hubby has Shingles again - we're waiting for the GP to ring, he has to be triaged. :sm13: 

S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Sorry I haven't been on for a couple of days. Strange days here. My neighbour rang me from her field. She has broken her ankle whilst trying to get the head collar off her dartmoor pony, he got skittish and dragger her over. My hubby and I went down armed with loads of possible first aid items. She was in agony poor girl. The field was like a quagmire. We ended up getting her in a wheelbarrow, and between us and her partner, managed to get her up the field to the back of their truck. Then to their house and to hospital. What an experience. We never know what what we are going to be doing here out in the wilds. So many dangers and obstacles. She had broken one bone and dislodged another. Anyway she is back home today, having had a plate and pins put in. We are doing well ourselves and hope you are too.


T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Theres never a dull moment at your place tnen Jeannie ha ha . Good job you were able to help the poor girl between the three of you, and I bet you all looked a sight to be seen pushing her in the wheel barrow,glad she's home and not too badly injured.
Nothing exciting here, we have one more week of lockdown , then wait to see what Mr. Johnson decides to do, lift the lockdown or extend it, I hope he lifts it.-- But whats to be will be. --- Joan poor hubby in the wars again, hope he isn't in too much pain as shingles can be painful.
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Terrible thing to happen to your neighbour Jeannie, hope she’s resting up now. Lucky you could help her and load her into the wheelbarrow, must have been a bumpy ride through the quagmire.
Joan, so sorry to hear that Dave has the shingles, is he in a lot of pain ? I’m hoping to get the free jab in two years for the shingles, you have to be 70 to qualify for it here. Hope I don’t get the shingles before I get the jab.
U


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Unfortunately for my neighbour, the pony was a rescue, and she hasn't been able to calm him as much as she would like, so he is very unpredictable. We couldn't push the wheelbarrow as the mud was so bad it just dug in. So we had to go backwards and hump it up and down all the way. Still alls well that ends well. The thing is the helicopter wouldn't even have been able to land here. It would just sink into the mire.

V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Victory came for your neighbor Jeanne, glad to hear that she got the help she needed. 

Joan does Dave have the shingles all over? I hope he doesn't have the shingles on his face. Getting Shingles on the face is my biggest worry. 
Take Care, poor guy shingles can be so painful. 

W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Worry not Ann, hubby's spots are around his middle. It's his second dose. I've had it twice and then was vaccinated. 

XYZA


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

All that shingles Joan, sorry to hear you have suffered suffered it twice too. That is really nasty. I'm hoping to get vaccinated next year.


B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Breakfast for me, just cereal this morning. I want to make an early start on the weeds this morning, lucky I’ve got one of those Grandpa weeding tools so I don’t have to bend down too much. They are a great invention for us oldies, haha. I’m only going to spend an hour or two while hubby does the mowing.
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Caring for oneself, my hubby had the vaccination for Shingles that was given to him by the VA. I had the single shot when I turned 62 but I should really get the double shot which should be 95% effect. I had the shingles twice around my middle and I remember how crazy I went with the itching. 

Sue, have you been loosing any weight if not you surely are gaining muscle. Keep up the Good work the outcome should pay off in many ways.

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Don’t know if I’m losing any weight Ann but I’m starting to feel fitter. We spent 3 hours in the garden this morning, more weeding and trimming back a large shrub. There’s a wisteria planted close by which we’ve had to untangle from the shrubs, it needs some sort of trellis. The previous owners have just got a pole in the garden for it to climb up but it’s really not effective at all. We thought when we bought this place the garden would be easier to manage as it’s on three quarters of an acre compared to the 2 and a half acres we had in Queensland. I suppose though, this has got more garden beds. We are going to put lots and lots of mulch down when we’ve finished and try and keep on top of the weeds.
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Every weed got the best of me, hubby wasn't interested in gardening. Finally the garden got turned into lawn. The reason why I think I had so many weeds I was putting horse manure into the garden. I did find it later when I gave it up other gardeners by us where going to a farm and getting pure manure with less weeds in it. These cows were kept inside and the manure I was using the horses were outside. 
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Frustrating for us as there’s a vacant block near us, the owner lives on the mainland so the grass gets very long and starts to seed. On windy days, the seeds get blown over into neighbouring properties and invades the gardens. There was someone mowing the block the other day and hubby was going to have a friendly word with him but he disappeared before he had a chance.
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Getting to grips with other people's property is difficult, we have a neighbour near us who has a huge sycamore tree and the "keys" blow across, then we have seedling sycamores everywhere.

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Haven’t seen a sycamore tree for a long time. I think as children we used to twirl the pods in our fingers to make them fly like helicopters. Have I got the right tree ?
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I remember doing that Sue, you have the right tree. It's blowing ,dull and quite chilly today, so won't be going far,lot's of leaves need sweeping and putting in the compost bin, but not today.---- Joan I hope hubs isn't suffering too much.
J


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Just popped in to let you know that I am still in the land of the living. I have had the headaches from hell. On Tuesday morning I phoned the drs, couldn’t get in but had a phone appointment with a nurse practitioner. She diagnosed a severe sinus infection and prescribed a course of antibiotics. Only this morning have I felt a little bit more human as the pains are drifting away and the antibiotics are starting to work. I get this every year and I dont know how to prevent it. Horrendous. No knitting or sewing as I just had to lay on the settee and watch TV. So far watched, Classic Coronation street, The Bill, several films and Heartbeat (yet again).

Sorry to read Joan about your DH. I had shingles just after I had finished working at the hospital and it was all around my waist, so painful and I felt dreadful with it.

Take away for tea tonight with DH doing roast Pork tomorrow. My son will be phoning some time over the weekend. Nearly at the end of the lockdown, just hope we can all get through christmas safely.

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Knitting and sewing will still be there tomorrow Sandra, you rest up and get better.Headaches are something I have never suffered from thankfully.
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep on getting better Sandra, sinus pain is horrible! Hubby is not suffering too badly at the moment, certainly not as bad as last time. I thought you could only get once but it seems a lot folk have it twice. :sm13: 

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lousy sinus headaches are very painful, you have my sympathy Sandra. Get well soon.
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Emmy Cat said:


> Just popped in to let you know that I am still in the land of the living. I have had the headaches from hell. On Tuesday morning I phoned the drs, couldn't get in but had a phone appointment with a nurse practitioner. She diagnosed a severe sinus infection and prescribed a course of antibiotics. Only this morning have I felt a little bit more human as the pains are drifting away and the antibiotics are starting to work. I get this every year and I dont know how to prevent it. Horrendous. No knitting or sewing as I just had to lay on the settee and watch TV. So far watched, Classic Coronation street, The Bill, several films and Heartbeat (yet again).
> 
> Sorry to read Joan about your DH. I had shingles just after I had finished working at the hospital and it was all around my waist, so painful and I felt dreadful with it.
> 
> ...


Many sinus headaches, bronchitis, and once I ended up in the hospital with pneumonia. I have been taking Vit. C with Rose Hips and Vit. D the two seem to be helping.

Sandra, you can't believe how Happy I was see you here this morning, I was really worrying about you. So glad you are on the mends. Antibiotics seem to work well with me, the moment I feel something coming on I see my doctor and he will write out a prescription. My doctor knows my History.

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

New day, no gardening today as it’s raining. I’ve got magazine puzzles to complete then I can get them in the mail. I’m going to reorganise my food cupboard today too as it’s getting very untidy.
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Over-worked body muscles needs a rest, good idea using your brain muscles today since it's raining out. I started reading Fern Michaels books. Once I start one I can't seem to put it down. Today was a cool day by us but the sun was out. 
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pantry is all neat and tidy now, it’s amazing how many cans of baked beans there were, plus tins of fruit, hiding at the back of the shelves. I did have to throw some packet stuffs out as they were well past their expiry date. It was nice to spend the day indoors and give the old muscles a rest.
QR


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rest was called for Sue, hope you win something good with your puzzle books. I used to enjoy doing puzzles but I can't find any in large print except with RNIB.

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really must organize my cupboard where l keep saucepans and oven ware, all too big for my needs now,so off to the charity shop when we get the next collection, my chosen two are air ambulance and the Life boats, both pop bags through the door monthly.I've finished Ollies cardy and jumper,I'll take them when I go to my son's for dinner this evening,I was going to wait and give them at Christmas as an extra parcel to unwrap but as it's cold he might as well wear them now. He's too young to understand what it's all about anyway.
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Some enterprising company would do well if they brought out large print magazines, I’d prefer them for myself. When I belonged to the library in Queensland, I always looked out for those books. I’ve got a check up booked at the opticians ( Specsavers ) next Friday. Both hubby and I are overdue for our appointments, due to the COVID. My left eye has been getting a bit blurry despite having my cataracts done 3 or so years ago. Might need to have it lasered.
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

To be on the safe side Sue mention the bluriness to the optician, not being a scaremonger my dear but it could be the start of a macular,Both my eyes had cataracts removed, but on one visit to optician ( my grandson) he noticed a change in my right eye and it was a macular,it comes with age Sue, there's wet and dry sort, mine is wet that's why I have steroid injections in that eye, going for my second one this Wednesday,not at all painful as it sounds.Does your optician show you the pictures of your eye on his screen?
U


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Unbelievably - my head feels a lot better this morning. DH is in the garden but it is just too bright for me out there just yet. Still got the light sensitivity and the antibiotics finish tomorrow. Time will tell. Thank you to everyone for all of your kind words - you are a great bunch of friends here on KP. I did feel quite sorry for myself during last week but getting back to normal now. 

Sue - always mention any blurring of the vision to the opticians as they are so knowledgeable and can nip things in the bud at the start.

I did get a phone call from one of my friends in the North East yesterday and that did cheer me up. Oh and my youngest son phoned as well - he is always a joy and just hope that he can come home at christmas - as planned as I have missed him so much.

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very pleased you're feeling better Sandra, well I've decided to do some painting today,I have two small ones to finish,they are gifts for Christmas so better get cracking otherwise the oil won't be dry.
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Welcomed your advice girls, thank you. Yes, I will tell the optician, he’s a nice chap and he had also moved to Tasmania from my neck of the woods in Queensland. My eye, as well as blurry gets quite dry though the other one is ok. I’m just watching Antiques Roadtrip on tv while having breakfast. It’s Paul Laidlaw and Catherine Southon, I like both these experts.
XYZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra time on our hands but we do need to take care of our health. The Green Bay Packers are on TV they been lucky with their games with (7-2). It's in the first quarter and the score is tied 7-7 Packers against the Colts (Indianapolis). Usually I knit or crochet while the game is going on. Not really in doing either one today. I made a large lunch today spare ribs & kraut plus potato dumplings. Now the dishwasher needs to be loaded. Pots & pans are done separately. One thing about eating at home there is always the clean-up. It was my daughter's Birthday and I sent some home with her. She said she would rather have that than a cake. 
Y, Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yummy spare ribs, one of my favourite meals. The potato dumplings sound delicious too, I bet your daughter enjoys her birthday treat. The kitchen clean up is always a big chore, we don’t have a dishwasher ( only hubby ) haha. I cook and he does the dishes, that’s fair isn’t it ?
ZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Answer to your question, I end up doing both most of the time. Is it ever vice versa at your house, Sue? 
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Been the chef here since we moved to Tasmania. Hubby’s excuses are
1 He doesn’t know how to use the new stove/ oven.
2 He doesn’t want to mess them up and get into trouble, haha.

I don’t mind as long as he does the washing up. Ann, you’ve got to put your foot down with Art and get him involved. It’s never too late to teach a new dog new tricks. I know he looks after you, I’m only joking.
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Chef in our Kitchen seem to have disappear, maybe Jan knows what happen to him. Do you know Susan? 
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Delicious Breakfast for Dinner 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Every man/woman for themselves in our kp kitchen at the moment. Even Mrs. Bridges has absconded, with who or where to, who knows ?
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

All this talk about food is making my mouth water. Watching breakfast news this morning , and for a change it was hopeful that a vaccine has been found, early days yet but it seems they are pretty confident.Let's hope they have,we have these very clever scientists to thank for this amazing breakthrough.
Very frosty this morning, but I like these fresh days, wrap up warm if you go out it makes you feel good.It does me.
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Be great news, once there’s a vaccine for the COVID. I heard from my niece yesterday, her sons girlfriend had contracted the virus so they’ve all been in quarantine for a fortnight. Fortunately, she only had a cough as a symptom and wasn’t overly sick, I suppose because she’s only young and otherwise healthy. I’m glad that my sister, who is 71 hadn’t been in contact with her. 
C


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Could be the best news that we have had this year - the vaccine! The news was hopeful this morning. 

I feel a lot better today, thank goodness as I certainly had the worse headache from hell. Last antibiotic today. Roast pork and stuffing sandwich for lunch today.

Just a quiet afternoon and maybe back to knitting and watching Last Tango in Halifax for the first time.

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Delightful series, Last tango in Halifax. I think I’ve watched all the shows now, so down to earth.
So glad you are feeling a lot better Sandra and being able to chat with your son would have been a great tonic.
E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Early today we went into the village to post a parcel to the family. My eldest boy lives about 4 hrs drive away. So popped some knitted toys , including the cat with kittens in her tummy,,and some sweets. It included some paper chains to make and other bits and bobs. What else can we do. Don't even know if we will be allowed to travel up in the New Year to see them all for a late Christmas gathering. The grandchildren are growing fast and I need to give them a hug. 

F


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Early today we went into the village to post a parcel to the family. My eldest boy lives about 4 hrs drive away. So popped some knitted toys , including the cat with kittens in her tummy,,and some sweets. It included some paper chains to make and other bits and bobs. What else can we do. Don't even know if we will be allowed to travel up in the New Year to see them all for a late Christmas gathering. The grandchildren are growing fast and I need to give them a hug. 

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fantastic idea Jeannie, sending the parcel of goodies. That will put some smiles on the grandkids faces. Did you take a photo of the cat and her kitties ? Would love to see it. 
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grandchildren should be well pleased that you made the effort with the gifts that you are sending. It is awful hard these days but the vaccination should be out to the public soon. 
H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Huge Cookies 

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Iced donuts as well.
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jams & Jellies makes nice homemade Christmas Gifts
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keeping glass sauce bottles for my neighbour, she’s always making things to give away. 
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Leaving our goodies on the porches or by back door now days, keeping everything safe. 
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Marvellous that we could be getting the COVID vaccine by easter.
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice to hear, my hubby & I are ready to take it. We have been shut in too long. My daughter doesn't want us to because our immune system hasn't been exposed to germs for the last 9 months. She is afraid that we will be asking for trouble. It isn't that I'm completely germless, I bring in the mail and go grocery shopping. 
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh, your daughter is just worrying about you both. I’m sure the vaccine will be safe for us.
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Putting Faith into the Doctors that it will be Safe. A friend of my husband's who had it and ended up in the hospital lost 52 # He was around 5'8" and wasn't very heavy to begin with. 
Since he is doing better he is now out and about. I surely won't think he could catch it a second time. 
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite a lot of weight to lose but it’s good that he’s ok now. 
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really uplifting to think that if there is a vaccine the world will be free of this evil silent enemy --I like that description of covid , it's caused so much heart ache and grief to so many and we haven't as yet been able to fight back.So, fingers crossed we'll be back to normal next year.
I can understand your daughter being concerned about you both getting vaccinated Ann,and before we are told for 100 percent that it's safe, I'll be worried for myself and family.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Safety is paramount - my understanding is that the vaccine doesn't have anything "live" in it. I think we will all be concerned about it when the time comes, but we have to brave it!!

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

True Joan, we will have to be brave and take the chance. My concern is what the after effects might have, I'm fine with having the flu jab because I've never in all the years I've had one been ill afterwards. Anyway lets look on the bright side.
Hows hubs feeling ? Not in too much pain I hope, and are you ok after your fainting ordeal the other night .


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U are right, we don't know how we will react! Hubby is doing comparatively ok and I am ok too! One wonders where all these things come from.

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very good tv tonight for me, two episodes of Escape to the country. One couple were looking to buy in the beautiful Cotswolds area and the other couple are looking to buy in Kent. They’ve got a budget of £900,000 so I’m sure they will be spoilt for choice. Such a lot of money though.
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very energetic I've been this morning,!!!! Up early, had breakfast, then decided to clean ashes and light the wood burner, it isn't quite as cold today but thought I'd get it going for later when I sit and knit.Then, out to sweep last of the leaves, they were wet so didn't want anybody slipping on them-- well postmans the only one , unless one of the family happen to be passing. Filled the bird feeders,also filled the log basket, and coal bucket, I use smokeless fuel to bank it down in the evening.Now I've earnt a nice cup of real coffee and a slice of Christmas cake--- it hasn't been marzipanned or iced, but I couldn't resist cutting into it yesterday-- for quality control you understand ha ha,I've got enough ingredients to make another for the big feast, I'll take it on Boxing Day and divide it for whoever wants some.
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winter weather by our house today. It's snowing out and before it hits the driveway and sidewalks it turns into rain. Best of two worlds. The enjoyment of watching it snow and no shoveling. Christmas Cake Jan is that Fruit Cake or something like that? 
X, Y, Z


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes Ann, a really rich fruit cake, all the mixed fruit ( sultanas, raisins, currants ) are put to soak in a jar of rum for at least 2 or 3 weeks, then strain the liquor off, save it for when the cake is baked, use it to 'feed' the cake every day or two till it's all used up , keep it in a tin till it's ready
for marzipan, and as you say ' frosting', we say icing. I don't envy you with the snow, I dread the stuff, pretty looking out the window but treacherous when you have to walk out in it, especially if it thaws , then freezes over, hate it.
A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

As for now it's in it's 40ish degree and it isn't freezing. That's why it is so pretty, watching the snow and when it hits the pavement then it melts. No freezing, it can't be more perfect. 

My mouth is watering just thinking about your Christmas Cake!
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bountiful cake with all those fruits, it’s going to be delicious. I’m doing some knitting this morning. I’ve started on a market bag using Bendigo cotton. They are a woollen Mills in Victoria, good quality yarns and fast service.
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Color of the cotton yarn is your Market Bag, Sue? 
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Don’t know what the exact colour is classed as but I would say it’s royal blue. I received it in a box of goodies from Bendigo, it was advertised online and is the 2020 Christmas survival kit. It had a 100 gram ball of cotton, plus the pattern. Also some lovely smelling soap, hand sanitizer, a mask, pen, coaster, tea leaves, a ring binder and a notebook for knitting notes. Oh, plus a Christmas pudding and a little gadget that you can use to open doors etc without having to touch anything.
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everything what one will want in a survival kit, I like the idea that it included a pattern and yarn to knit! It almost sounds like a swap pkg. that I get involved in on KP. :sm02: 
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fully happy with it, the only thing missing is chocolate, haha. 
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Greedy girl Sue, expecting chocolate in that lovely bag of goodies, what would your Mama say ? Haha.Joking apart though Sue, what a great gift.
Off to hospital this afternoon to have eye injection, believe me it sounds much worse than it is.After sitting for an hour and half and nurse comes along with anesthetic drops every quarter of an hour there's no feeling in the eye at all. As a thank you to my dear daughter in law for taking me I'm making a shepherds pie with a side of mixed veg. Son will be happy, it's one of his favorite dinners.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Have piece of chocolate it will brighten any day, must be dark choc for me tough preferably with mint! :sm11: 

We're off for a hosp this am too and another Friday morning.

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

It’s one of those weeks for appointments. I’ve got my eye appointment on Friday. I’ll be glad to get this left eye checked with the blurriness.
That’s lovely of you Jan, making the shepherds pie for your son and daughter-in-law. Hope your eye feels ok after the injection. 
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jan's sons are spoilt with her cooking.

Strange how appts all seem to come together, hubby has two Mon and Tues. 
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

##Kannot' take all the credit for cooking for my sons, luckily all three have wives who are great cooks, they even have a dabble themselves when they're allowed in the kitchen ha ha .
Hope all who have hospital/ doctor, eye appointments, everything goes ok. 
L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Longest Thanksgiving Ever 

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Make turkey and cranberry sauce sandwiches yummy. 
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nesting at home this Thanksgiving! No Turkey because we like chicken better and it's easier to make for two people. Thanksgiving we must have pumpkin pie at least at our house. 
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh I prefer roast chicken any day to turkey. I’ve never tried pumpkin pie but I’m sure I would like it because I love everything pumpkin.
Hubby and I are heading off to the local strawberry farm later to pick up a trailer load of mulch. They open every Thursday for mulch sales at only $10 a load. Hopefully it will help stop these pesky weeds from re emerging.
P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Penny Candy 

Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quite a Load for $10 I do hope the weeds stay away. Sue, you & your hub put a lot of work into your garden. When do you start planting? I imagine you will be growing veg. 
Our neighbor has a large garden and said her seed catalogues came the other day. I usually get my tomato plants from her called "Super Fantastic" They aren't a large tomato but I like the taste. This year I told her order me the seeds and I will start growing them in my dining room where I get plenty of sunlight. I want to share some of these plants with my brother. 
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rhubarb and potatoes are the only things in the veggie garden at the moment. We’ve been concentrating on the front garden first as that’s where most of the grassy weeds are. We filled our box trailer and the back of our pick up all for $10 so hubby is just unloading it now. I did offer to help but he said it’s too hot for me outside. He’s going to leave it in a big pile on one of the lawns and we can use it as we need it. This time of the year, the lawns are starting to go yellow and then brown so we don’t have to worry about it. Your Art would probably have a fit, seeing the state of most aussie lawns during the warmer weather.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Said that Right, we watch House Hunters and he always makes the comment those people down South can't grow decent grass. Besides keeping our lawn weed-free, he cuts in different directions every time he cuts. One time it's up and down, then it's at a slant and next time it's at the opposite slant. For a living he worked as a engineer where they made lawn mowers (Ariens Co.) 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Truly amazing work of art is your lawn Ann. Good on Art for taking such care of it, it’s obviously his pride and joy. I bet your neighbours love looking at it ( with envy ).
I remember when I lived in England and my neighbour was very fanatical over his lawn, he used to trim the edges to perfection with a pair of kitchen scissors. 
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Unable to mow a lawn so now have had a landscaper put in gravel, new shed and greenhouse, raised beds and lots of tubs! Much easier to manage for a couple of oldies. :sm11: Waiting for the spring to get it all going again.

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very good idea Joan, it'll make gardening much easier and pleasurable, as we get older we 're unable to bend and step over things, I always take my walking stick even when I fill the bird feeders, or fetch logs in, can't be too careful. One of my friends , same age as me, refuses to use a stick and has tripped, and fell a few times, fortunately didn't hurt herself badly, but I say, better be safe than sorry.
w


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Window shopping along Main Street 

X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

You are right of course Jan, I don't often use my stick indoors, but always outdoors! I've tripped over twice even with my stick! I broke a finger just in the garden. 

Looking forward to restocking the garden in the spring, I planted some Daffs, pansies, polyanthus and snowdrops also some small shrubs.

ZA


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A nice sunny day here, we will be heading into Launceston in a couple of hours for our eye appointments. Tomorrow we will get stuck into the garden again, hopefully we can start getting the mulch down. Joan, I envy you your garden, it sounds ideal and easy to look after. Is your greenhouse finished now, I think you were waiting for a few bits and pieces for it. 
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Beds that are raised did you ever think of having that in your garden. I have a friend that's how she grows her Veg. very little getting to the ground. In my case I have 3 decks and I have to put my plants in pots on the decks. I don't touch Art's Lawn, LOL. Actually it usually takes him an hour with the rider to cut the grass. 
C


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Bitterly cold here today. Got a good fire going. Other half has spent the day cutting up logs and sticks for me. In the garden, the veg patch is bare apart from the perpetually spinach and ruby chard. Always useful and full of vitimins. Don't want to fall over out there at the moment , so staying in the warm for the time being. Plenty to get on with indoors. 


C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cosy at your place Jeannie, best idea to stay indoors. Ann, I would love some raised veggie beds, will have to put them on the list of wants, that list is getting longer by the day.
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Day is very Gloomy by us. Thanksgiving Day by us, started the morning off on Zoom with my daughter & four grandkids plus my son. Hubs made the meal I wasn't feeling up to par the last couple of days. I never made the pumpkin pies. There will be another day. Art made two chicken legs and chicken wings, everything else needed to be warm up. stuffing & gravy, sauerkraut & pork, cranberries, coleslaw, and a three bean salad. Everything tasted really good and I had plenty with a chicken wing. 
E


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Everyone wasn't here for Thanksgiving. We stayed apart so nobody would be missing at next year's Thanksgiving table. We still made the entire meal consisting of the turkey, dressing, canberry sauce, mashed potatoes, mashed rudebagas, green bean casserole. Pumpkin pie later in the evening. The leftovers will be great!

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fond wishes to you girls celebrating Thanksgiving. Ann, hope you are feeling better, your dinner sounded very nice.
Everything was ok at the eye appointment, no macular or any other problems with my eye. I’ve got some new lubricating eye drops though as the optician suggested dry eye can distort the vision. I’ve ordered some new reading glasses and sun glasses which my health fund pays for. Hubby got a clean bill of health with his vision.
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glad your eye appts went well and no macular problem!

The greenhouse is finished now Sue, except the door sticks a bit so they are coming back to fix it.

Off to the hosp this morning for hubs ultrasound.

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hope all goes well with hubby’s ultrasound. Will you have to wait in the car ? If so, remember to take something to occupy yourself. We did well today, our appointments were bang on time.
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I took a dish cloth I started ages ago to hospital to give me something to pass the time waiting for the anesthetic to work on my eye before the injection. Pleased to hear you got on allright and no macular Sue--Joan, hope hubby gets on alright and you don't have to hang around for long. I was lucky ,my appt was on time and all went well, have to have another injection in January.
J


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Just popped in after another week of hell. The sinus infection hadnt cleared and I am now on my second dose of antibiotics. Sorry if I haven't mentioned anyone but I hope you are all well and I will catch up soon.

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Keep your chin up Sandra, hope to see you back soon. hugs from us all xx
L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Last Year’s Black Friday was different! This year is quite interesting. What is the popular toy this year?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Must admit, Black Friday is new to me but I gather it’s similar to our Boxing Day sales. I’m inundated with emails of offers of all kinds of sales. So far, I have bought zilch as I really don’t need anything at the moment. Have you bought anything Sandj ?
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Emmy Cat said:


> Just popped in after another week of hell. The sinus infection hadnt cleared and I am now on my second dose of antibiotics. Sorry if I haven't mentioned anyone but I hope you are all well and I will catch up soon.
> 
> K


Not Sounding Good Sandra, I Really Worry about you. When I come down with a sinus infection usually the first dosage of the antibiotics take care of it. I don't know the name of the antibiotics usually I leave this up to the doctor. I remember one time when the first dosage didn't help and the doctor told me he couldn't prescribe any more for me that I had to ride it through. I get so scare because COVID is so much like having a cold yet they said the only difference is that you don't have drainage with the COVID. A person can get terrible headaches. 
Sandra did you get tested for the COVID? I'm so worried about you. 
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh Sandra, hope you get on top of that infection soon. It’s certainly a nasty bout of sinusitis and I really feel for you.
Get better soon. xx
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Please get better soon, Sandra. sounds like you have been going through it.


QR


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really cloudy and cool day here today which was good as we spent 3 hours in the garden again today, more weeding.
How did hubby’s appointment go yesterday Joan ? Hope everything went ok and you didn’t have to wait too long.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Really cloudy and cool day here today which was good as we spent 3 hours in the garden again today, more weeding.
> How did hubby's appointment go yesterday Joan ? Hope everything went ok and you didn't have to wait too long.
> S


Sue we waited 2 hours, although we were pleasantly surprised they scanned his thyroid as well! We didn't think hospitals were usually that well organised as that is two different depts.

Cold and cloudy here, yesterday it was 1C when we went out!!! :sm06:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

That was great that the hospital was well organised, save hubby another visit to get the thyroid scan. 1 degree is certainly cold Joan, are you going to get some snow ?
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> That was great that the hospital was well organised, save hubby another visit to get the thyroid scan. 1 degree is certainly cold Joan, are you going to get some snow ?
> U


Unsure about snow, it's not forecast this far south, temp has gone up to 7C today.

Fingers crossed for scan results now!

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very nippy still, 7 degrees. There’s a heatwave forecast for a few days on the mainland but we’re nice and cool here plus lots of rain.
Hope hubby soon gets his results Joan.
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Weather that's 7 degrees by you is probably 44 by us. We consider that warm for this time of the year. We certainly can handle it. The farmers report said the weather by us should stay like this until mid Dec. then it will drop. Not looing forward to the freezing weather and possibly snow in Dec maybe into Feb. and part of March.
X, Y, Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra rain for us is good, filling up our rainwater tanks. Our temperature right now at 10 am is 15 degrees with a forecast of 25 degrees. Parts of the mainland are predicted high 30’s - 40’s. I’m sure they would love a big flurry of snow right now.
YZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes, I do get confused over Celsius nd Fahrenheit, I would think I won't mind seeing your temps. if it's Celsius. I realize it gets very hot by you but hot weather is good growing weather as long it doesn't get too hot. 
Z, A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

And it’s certainly good weather for growing weeds !! As it’s raining today, I’m going to have a day indoors. I’ve got some nice pork loin chops which I’m going to put in the oven with some veggies and we can enjoy a roast dinner lately. It’s a while since I’ve done that so hubby will be in for a treat. I’ve some magazine puzzles that I have to finish off too so it’s going to be a nice relaxing day for me.
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Baking in the oven is always good, the meat and vegetables turn out so nice and tender. What kind of Vegetables did you bake just curious? I think I learned from one of you kitchen ladies that radishes taste different when bake instead of raw. I was really surprise when I tried it, the radishes lost it's hotness. 
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Currently the chops and veggies are in the oven and the smell is delicious. I’ve got potatoes, pumpkin, onion and zucchini and yes, roasted radishes do taste lovely but I haven’t grown any this year. I like roasted sweet potatoes too but I’m out of those as well. I’ve washed some broccoli and will cook that in the microwave. I think we are going to be pretty full tonight. 
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't need to cook dinner, I'm allowed to go to my son's, but I've baked a Victoria sponge to take for them to nibble on during the week ,son usually has a cup of tea and a biscuit while waiting for dinner--- much to daughter in laws disgust, now he can have cake. I'll tell her to hide it haha. Temp 7 degrees C today,it was foggy earlier.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eeh you are naughty Jan!

How do you cook your broccoli in the microwave, Sue? My efforts haven't been good since I got a new pressure cooker.

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Can’t think of a “F “ beginning. Cut the broccoli into florets and wash. Cut a small cross in the stem part with a sharp knife. Arrange on a plate or small bowl and add a tablespoon water. Cover with cling wrap and microwave on high for 2 minutes. Allow to sit for a minute before draining excess liquid. You can add a small knob of butter and salt and pepper at this stage if you want. I always cook my veggies in the microwave apart from potatoes for mash.
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Can't think of a "F " beginning. Cut the broccoli into florets and wash. Cut a small cross in the stem part with a sharp knife. Arrange on a plate or small bowl and add a tablespoon water. Cover with cling wrap and microwave on high for 2 minutes. Allow to sit for a minute before draining excess liquid. You can add a small knob of butter and salt and pepper at this stage if you want. I always cook my veggies in the microwave apart from potatoes for mash.
> G


Good instructions thanks Sue, I will give that a try. Thanks. :sm11:

H
.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Have a try Joan, you'll find your veg lovely and tender all in a matter of minutes.I bought a little micro wave safe basin with a lid with a vent in to let steam out, it's perfect for veg.or heating soup.Also I buy little bags of mixed veg,with sliced carrots, broc and cauli from Sainsburys, Yes I know I'm lazy but it saves buying a big bunch of broc and a whole cauli.
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I will have a go Jan, I have a mic safe saucepan with a perforated lid from Lakeland that I use for soup. Do you add any water? I love my veggies. 

It's 8c and overcast here. 

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Joan, I have one of the microwave safe bowls with the steam vent too but I only use this if I’m cooking a lot of veg and yes, you still have to add water, a quarter of a cup I think. If I’m making enough broccoli or carrots for the two of us then normally a small plate or bowl is sufficient with just a tablespoon of water.
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kale-- have any of you cooked that in the micro ? It's supposed to be very good for the eyes especially if like Joan and myself have maculas. I bought some and boiled it on the stove, --it was tough and awful, I wonder if micro would make it more tender ? I'm eating loads of spinach since reading a leaflet of good things to eat for eyes which was given to me when I went to the hospital.Spinach being one of the good things.
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lots of good advice Jan, I found kale tough and stringy too. I take "Macushield Gold" as advised by my Optometrist. It's not cheap but Boots always have on 3 for the price of two. Tomatoes are also good for us. 

M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Middle Finger, Middle Child, In the Middle... 

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Middle Finger, Middle Child, In the Middle...
> 
> N


None of the Above, I'm the Oldest. What are you the oldest, middle, or youngest child?

Sue, I do have a Micro I don't know why I don't use it more. Great idea for steaming broccoli instead of doing it on the stove. 
Sometimes when I buy a bag of raw spinach I don't get a chance to eat all of it before it starts to spoil. So I started cooking it. 
I cook the spinach with a small can of crushed pineapple. I like this hot or cold. One morning I even put this in my cooked oatmeal.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nuts on top of the desserts


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Often get silver beet from my neighbour so I try and cook it straight away, cool it then chop it and add a knob of butter. Then I freeze it so I’ve always got some ready to reheat. I do cook that on the stove though it would probably be ok done in the microwave. Yes, I find kale tough as well and it’s so expensive here.
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Nuts on top of the desserts


Peanuts Sandy?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really tired and achy now after doing another three hours in the garden. We’ve laid newspapers and cardboard over some of the garden beds and then a very thick layer of mulch. It’s looking so much better, only another 4 beds to do then the driveway. We’re going to have lunch now, looking forward to a nice latte.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Susan, sounds like you are getting set to have a weed free garden. I have friend that lays newspaper & cardboard down and she has a beautiful garden. She is like you she spends lots of time outside working in her beds. What are you going to do to your driveway? By driveway do you mean like a walking path? By us a driveway is where you drive your cars and it's either cement or cobblestone. 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tiny stones ( gravel ) is on our driveway Ann and yes, that’s where we drive our car up to the house. We have daffodils on both sides of the driveway in beds but they are in the process of dying down now. There’s a lot of weeds in those beds too, they’ve blown over from a nearby vacant block that hardly ever gets mowed. It’s very annoying but in future we will have to keep on top of it. There’s always something to do and I don’t mind as long as it’s not too warm outside while working. 
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Understanding your frustration with other folks weeds Sue. Don't overdo it in your garden. Take care.

Seems no one is keen on kale, I wonder who does eat it? 

Off to the audiologists this afternoon.

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very good for you ( kale ) if you can manage it. I think some people put it in those smoothie drinks, imagine drinking something with that colour. I’d have to add lots of yoghurt and ice cream to mine, not so healthy then.
Good luck at the audiologist Joan. 
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Will have pass on the kale and leave it for the cattle! Not keen on smoothies, some of the colours look revolting. :sm06: 

First audio check up for hubby, my appt is a few months away. He is happy to be able to hear properly again.

XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You are right Joan, kale used to be fed to cattle, now it's one of the 'trendy' foods like lamb shanks, shanks used to be almost given away years ago, now the price for one is ridiculous. Mind you they are tasty done in the slow cooker with an assortment of veggies. and maybe a jacket potato. When I could get to Asda I bought two frozen in a pack for about £5, but you'd pay that for one at a local butcher. How things have changed 'eh ? I watched a chef on TV a while ago cooking neck of mutton-- that was called scrag end if I remember.
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> You are right Joan, kale used to be fed to cattle, now it's one of the 'trendy' foods like lamb shanks, shanks used to be almost given away years ago, now the price for one is ridiculous. Mind you they are tasty done in the slow cooker with an assortment of veggies. and maybe a jacket potato. When I could get to Asda I bought two frozen in a pack for about £5, but you'd pay that for one at a local butcher. How things have changed 'eh ? I watched a chef on TV a while ago cooking neck of mutton-- that was called scrag end if I remember.
> A


Actually when we were first married and before our veggie change we used to like neck of lamb. Now it's fashionable to be vegan and some of our favourite 
veg meals are now vegan and not as good.

B


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

By the way, I do grow kale, spinach and swiss chard. I pick when very young and tender. The shop bought kale is quite a challenge I agree. I managed to get some lovely veg in Lidl this week. Red cabbage, white cabbage and butter nut squash all cheap. Lots of meal options there. I 'm taking myself in hand at the moment and trying to lose some weight. Cutting out bread. and watching points. No treats. An absolute nightmare for me. Still its about time I tried to lose some weight. The trouble is I love cooking and baking. I'm making sure I have one day a week where I can have what I like. 


C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Classy Restaurant one time I order a spinach salad. The prices were outrageous expensive. I talked my friends in going there because it was new and I really wanted to see the inside of it. 
I told them we can order a light meal such as soup or salad. My two friends order soup and I ordered a spinach salad. When my order came it didn't look like spinach but I thought I would try it. It tasted horrible, I question what I got because it certainly wasn't spinach. It turned out I had a plate full of Kale. 
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Classy Restaurant one time I order a spinach salad. The prices were outrageous expensive. I talked my friends in going there because it was new and I really wanted to see the inside of it. 
I told them we can order a light meal such as soup or salad. My two friends order soup and I ordered a spinach salad. When my order came it didn't look like spinach but I thought I would try it. It tasted horrible, I question what I got because it certainly wasn't spinach. It turned out I had a plate full of Kale. 
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Surprise Smile 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Easy meal for tonight, pumpkin and mixed veggies soup. I use a bit of cauliflower, a carrot, a potato, leek and sometimes zucchini. It’s a really nice blend with the pumpkin and all made in the soup maker.
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fantastic use of Pumpkin. It sounds like you have many uses for pumpkin besides pie. Do you use fresh or can pumpkin? Your soup sounds Divine, so many veg. that I seldom use such as pumpkin, leek, zucchini. 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Got to be fresh pumpkin for me Ann. I prefer butternut but Kent is ok too. I sometimes make pumpkin scones as well though I haven’t done any baking for ages, too busy in the garden. 
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Haven't ever tried pumpkin so don't know what it tastes like. I like most vegetables except Avocado - can't stand it. We went to dinner with my niece and her husband and she had prepared an elaborate avocado starter. How embarrassing, I had to refuse! :sm12: 

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I don’t mind avocado in a salad if it’s sliced thinly, hubby hates it so I don’t buy it as it goes off too quickly. It’s one of those trendy dishes now, smashed avo on Turkish bread and costs an astronomical $15 + . 
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just about anything I will try, I'm always willing to try out new recipes. I can't wait until it's rhubarb time again because I love the rhubarb sauce with adding orange juice to it.
Thanks Sue for the tip. Roasted Radishes, Devils on Horseback couple other recipes that I got from the kitchen that I make now. 
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kitchen game, created by Joan has been running for approximately 17 months now and it’s been a great source of knowledge, entertainment and delight. I really cherish our little group of girls on here and have had lots of fun. Thanks Joan for coming up with the idea.
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Learning from one and another, I know I have. I hope I was able to add a few ideas and thoughts from the States. Where I'm from WI only one state of 50 which is a Northern State. 
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Many things I have learned from you Ann, some lovely recipes too. Do you live close to the lakes in WI ?
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nearby, 25 miles from Lake Michigan. My middle daughter lives real close to the Lake. My daughter only has one child that we use to take care of all the time. She is now 11 and she would have been spending most of the summer with us like she did in the past. We decided it would be Best to wait this Virus out. We will see what happens, both hubs and I miss her. 
I was brought up in Green Bay which is 30 miles away from where I live now. Home of the Green Bay Packers Football Team. 
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh Ann, I can understand you missing your dear granddaughter, especially as you used to spend so much time with her. Do you manage to FaceTime her, it’s better than nothing but not the same as hugging her.
It must be great living so close to Lake Michigan, is there lots of water activities going on there ? Should have said pre- COVID.

P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Perhap we can get back with our families sooner than we think, we just have to be patient and keep smiling.

QR


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really fantastic news on tv, UK is ready to go with the Covid vaccine. Are you going to be at the front of the queue Joan ?
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Really fantastic news on tv, UK is ready to go with the Covid vaccine. Are you going to be at the front of the queue Joan ?
> S


Shan't be at the front, Jan will be before us. Hope we don't have to wait too long.

Off to bed now, night night!

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Time to put your trust into the scientists, I would be lining up for the vaccine too.
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U & I both need the vaccination so we can go about without worrying . 
V, W, X, Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very true Ann. I wonder how Sandra is, hope she’s feeling much better now. Maybe Jan has heard from her. 
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes I was wondering how Sandra is.I'll pm her if we don't soon hear. It's very damp and miserable here,a good day for staying indoors,I want to knit but so many jobs around the house which need doing (housework) sigh !!! Got a chicken roasting in the oven, then I need to prep veg ,I'll have roast taters as well, wish you could all join me.
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Aah, lovely aroma of roast chook and taters. I wish I could join you too with the other girls though Joan wouldn’t want any chook so I’ll have hers, haha. I like the wing and breast with nice crispy skin, I’m salivating now thinking about it.
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Aah, lovely aroma of roast chook and taters. I wish I could join you too with the other girls though Joan wouldn't want any chook so I'll have hers, haha. I like the wing and breast with nice crispy skin, I'm salivating now thinking about it.
> B


Be welcome to my dinner Sue but please bring me some nice juicy prawns, would be nice with some veggies.

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Coming up Joan, some nice king prawns and fresh veggies for you.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Come and join us Joan, I know you don't eat chicken, so I've got big juicy prawns also a fillet of salmon which I can do for you, it won't take long to cook, would you like a nice garlic butter sauce or as chefs say' jus' on your prawns. Sue can you bring one of your lemon drizzle cakes for afters please, or if anyone prefers we can have fresh fruit salad with fresh cream or ice cream.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Drizzle cake would nice and garlic butter sauce for the prawns. Anything you would like me to bring or how some Bendicks dark chocolate mints for after the meal?

E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Dear friends I can come tomorrow. It will be my diet off-day and I will be able to eat what I like. Crunchy toast for breakfast, roast chicken dinner, apple crumble, and sausage roll and salad for tea. Who knows what other treats I will help myself to. It's been a long week of going without. Can't wait to indulge. I have been very strict for the last 8 days. I am also marching up and down the kitchen and lounge as my form of walking exercise. What a life. E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Feeling proud of you Jeannie, well done for sticking to the diet, come and tuck in girl you deserve to. I'm waiting till New Year to start trying to lose a bit of weight, it's hard but I know I can do it if I put my mind to it. The chooks cooked and I pinched all the crispy skin while it was still hot, couldn't resist a leg as well.I could just set it on a plate and eat the lot -- giggle snort.
G


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Got on the scales and pleased to announce I have lost 4 lbs. I guess that is better than putting more on. My weight just seemed to be climbing all year. Your chicken sounds lush Jan. In January the NHS have a programme starting and I will be joining in with them. All people trying to get healthier. It will be online due to covid , but sounds good.


H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Half Chicken Breast that's what I usually have plus all the Vegetables to go with it. I must admit I did have lunch hubs grilled out because the weather wasn't too bad out just chilly. I just couldn't resist a sample of Jan's meal. Off the grill I had two brats and a hamburger. Oven baked sweet potato and fresh cooked asparagus. 

We went grocery shopping this morning. I need to remember to try to go on a Thursday again at 9:30 am. What a pleasant shopping trip very few people in the store and everyone wore a mask. Believe me we really needed to go we were out of all the essentials such as milk, bread, yogurt, fresh fruit and veg. 
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I must get hubby to start cooking on the bbq again, he makes a nice tender pork loin chop for me with crispy crackling. He enjoys a steak, burnt ! He will not eat meat with even a slight pink to the colour though I’m not sure that burnt steak is good for you. 
Jan, hope you save me a wing and some breast, don’t be nicking it all for yourself now. 

J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Juicy Steak to me needs to be pink in the middle otherwise the steak gets all dry up and like it's eating shoe leather. 
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Know what you mean Ann, but there’s no arguing with hubby. 
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lots of people want there meat well done. My hubs likes his hamburger pink inside but hamburger needs to be done for me. Steak is another story. 
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Most revolting dish for me would have to be Steak Tartare. I always remember an episode of Mr. Bean where he’s served this dish in a restaurant and him trying to hide bits of it in plant pots as he can’t bring himself to eat it. 
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Now it's far simpler with no meat, ha ha :sm09: Our turkey will be a Quorn roast, it's great with all the other Christmas trimmings. 

Chilly here this morning 2C it's not raining though. 

There were three ring necked parakeets at the bird feeders this morning, not native to the Uk, do you have them in Tasmania, Sue?


O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh it's very chilly here this morning, 2c and it's raining very heavily, not nice at all. Your Quorn roast sounds good Joan, my friend uses it and told me that when it's all 
'dressed up'' with savoury goodies and roast veggies it's bootiful.Do you have Christmas pud Joan ?
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Plenty of good veggie puds around, Jan. If you ask dd what she has for Christmas dinner she says the same as everyone else without the dead animal in the middle. Not the most polite but it's true. :sm11: 

Not nice outside.

QR


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rightly said by your DD, ha ha, Whatever our choice of food is. I could manage without meat, especially beef, I always go for chicken if I fancy a meat dish. I'll be having traditional Christmas dinner, at my sons with Olivers Mum and Dad, and my other grandson and his partner, usually Jims twin brother Andy and wife join us along with Laura and her partner, it won't be the same this year but I'm sure we'll all enjoy the day.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sure hope you will enjoy yourselves Jan! We shall be just the two of us. We think the traffic from Wiltshire to us will horrendous and we'd rather dd stays at home.

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Two of us too for Christmas though that’s the norm nowadays. I don’t think I’ve seen the ring necked parakeets anywhere in Australia Joan, apart from pet ones. They are pretty aren’t they ? Do you think the ones in your garden have escaped from a home or breeder ? 
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Most revolting dish for me would have to be Steak Tartare. I always remember an episode of Mr. Bean where he's served this dish in a restaurant and him trying to hide bits of it in plant pots as he can't bring himself to eat it.
> N


U won't believe this but I did have a bite of steak tartare by us it's called cannibal sandwiches it's served on a round crusty rye and top it off with an raw onion. 
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very brave of you Ann, what did you think of it ?
WXYZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

With getting over the thought of eating raw meat, it was good. I did like the round crusty rye bread and the raw onion really gave the ground round some zip to it. 
It's very common here to serve it. Most of the time I will pass but others might make more than one sandwich. The ground round needs to be fresh and on the red side. 
X, Y, Z, A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, that was good that you thought it was good but to be honest, I think I’ll stick to cheese and onion on the rye. I must admit, I’ve never been one to try different foods. 
ZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Admit I will try almost anything, one food that I don't care for and hubs really like it is Kraft's Mac & Cheese. Every time if I'm not feeling well he tells me I will make supper and it always turns out to be Mac & Cheese. Not even Funny....
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Brave man, lucky you haven’t tipped it over his head, haha. Maybe next time you aren’t feeling well, tell him what you want to eat rather than him choosing. 
C


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Could do with a hug!

Hi all, well I am still in the land of the living. I thought I was getting better and finished the second course (both different types) last Wednesday morning but by thursday night I felt really ill. On thursday morning I got up phone the drs and no appointments left - this was 8.30am by the time I finally got through! The receptionist advised me to go online, which i did but had to login in. After 30 minutes I finally got logged in with the code number then I filled in a questionnaire. Honestly I could have screamed. It was all drop down boxes and I wasn’t happy that I still haven’t seen anyone!!!!!!!!!!!! I sent it off and an actual DR phoned me around 11.30am. He sounded lovely and now want to try me on a course of allergy tablets as all my symptoms sound like an allergy or intolerance. If this doesn’t work then I have to go in for allergy tests. Why cannot I have the tests now. He said that he wanted to “try” this path first. I feel like a guinea pig. Anyway I will try anything right now because I feel like chopping my head off. This headache carryon has lasted over one month now. I am nearly on my knees. I do get a sinus infection at least once per year, usually at this time of year. (Sorry if this is a bit long). But I am beginning to wonder if this is a seasonal allergy that I have. Oh I can see me being ill over the christmas period, but I am in a really down mood. Please send hugs. Sorry I am out of touch with all of you on this site but I don’t know if I am coming or going. Lots of love to you all. Xxx

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dear oh dear Sandra, you do seem to going through a nasty patch, Hugs from me and hope you soon have some relief. :sm11: 

Just tip if I can't through to our Gp for Hubby I go straight to 111. They are very helpful and no tick boxes.

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eck Sandra, I so feel for you and we’ve been worried about you since you last messaged. Try and stay positive and know that this will pass once you are on the right treatment. Sending lots of hugs xx
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Feel for you Sandra, we've all been wondering how you were. Hugs coming from me, and a chicken sandwich, lets hope the new treatment works and you'll be fine for Christmas, remember the song ---Always look on the bright side.
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gloria Be Sandra, my heart goes out to you! I was worried about you because I suffer from sinus infections and I know it's hell. Once the doctor have you on the mends ask him about taking a daily Vitamin C with Rose Hips. Ever since I have been taking taking that it really seems to be helping me. I will send hubs over with Kraft Mac & Cheese his cure. LOL
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Haha, I bet Sandra can’t wait for the magic Kraft Mac & Cheese cure, delivered by Art. 
I take garlic and horseradish in capsule form plus echinacea which seems to help keep colds at bay, plus allergies. 

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I find what ever seems to work then keep taking it. Art & I both take Vit. C with Rose Hips and Vit. D year round. I never heard of echinacea? 
My doctor told me that rose hips grow wild in Alaska. He didn't recommend it but a girl that I use to work with her son came down with a terrible cold and they needed him badly for the track team. His coach told her to give him a couple of Vit. C with Rose Hips then he would be ready to go. After I retired I asked my doctor if I could take this daily and he gave me the OK. 
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/echinacea#benefits

Echinacea seems to work for a lot of things besides immune system. I wish the doctors would give out more information on taking vitamins and natural cures.

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just difficult to find doctors who believe in natural remedies. They prefer to support the pharmaceutical companies, that’s where the money is. I would love to try the medical cannabis, the one that doesn’t make you high but it’s like flogging a dead horse here, trying to get a prescription.
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Knitting dish cloths for the girls in my family, just corner to corner with one half done in scrubby, they love them, all in plain knit. good stocking stuffers ha ha . And even though they all have dish washers, sometimes you need a scrubber to shift burnt on food on dishes that are not D.W safe.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

London Snacks! I saw Megan and Harry on Walker shortbread cookie container!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> London Snacks! I saw Megan and Harry on Walker shortbread cookie container!


MMMMM I wonder what that means?
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> MMMMM I wonder what that means?
> N


No idea, I thought they wanted to keep themselves private now, not have their faces plastered on a biscuit tin. :sm16: :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh, I thought the same thing, I wonder where Sandy came up with this. Maybe it's Fake News!
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Perhaps they are getting short of money, the biscuits are a good brand, Walkers. 
Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Perhaps they are getting short of money, the biscuits are a good brand, Walkers.
> Q


Queen for a day. The biscuits tin was in World Market a store that has variety foods from around the world. It's real. It says special edition on the tin.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really love to visit that store Sandj, sounds like I would be able to stock up on all sorts of goodies that I can’t buy in Australia. Might even buy the “ Royal “ biscuits as well.
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> Really love to visit that store Sandj, sounds like I would be able to stock up on all sorts of goodies that I can't buy in Australia. Might even buy the " Royal " biscuits as well.
> S


Stone me Sue, £12. 99 for a tin of biscuits ? I'd rather make my own :sm02:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

The big stores here like Marks & Spencers, John Lewis, even London airport. are selling them, some even sold out.Unless you're a royal collector ---- which by the way they are no longer Royals are they ? I thought they buzzed off to be apart from all the royal protocol. I may be wrong,
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U are right Jan, they wanted to be out of the limelight didn't they? 

PS. You can get a 500grm tin of shortbread with a nice pic of a stag in the snow in Sains for £4.50!!

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very nice too Joan, if the tin contains Sains's own shortbread it's lovely. The price of £12,99 for the royal tin, reminds me of when my two g.kids Laura and Christian took me to London for my Christmas treat a few years ago, we went to Harrods and I bought 6 mincepies for £10.99, I didn't know the price when I handed them to the assistant and when she told me I couldn't refuse because of embarassing them, had I been alone I'd have said 'No thankyou, I 've changed my mind ha ha .
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winter Weather, another gloomy day. I can see how a person can depressed with days like these. Get up in the dark 8am and by 4:30pm it's dark out again. 
Am I really sounding like a sourpuss, I need a sunny day to get my Christmas items done such writing out cards and making cookies. 
X, Y, Z


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes Ann ,it's a dark gloomy day here too, I need to write my Christmas cards, they;re sitting on the table all ready but I just can't be bothered today. I did wrap a few gifts this morning, now I'm sitting by the fire watching T.V and finishing off a knitted dish cloth, don't have to cook because my darling grandie Laura brought me a meal of roast beef and trimmings all nicely plated up, which she saved for me from their dinner yesterday.
Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Agree with you Jan, £12.99 for a tin of biscuits, totally overpriced. Now come on girls, get those Christmas cards written out and posted otherwise you’ll be too late. You know what the mail delivery can be like at the best of times.
Hope you enjoyed your dinner Jan, how sweet of Laura.
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

By the way Jan, I hope those mince pies from Harrods tasted good at that price.
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cor blimey Sue, those mince pies were not as good as the Co-op's at £ 1 for six, talk about a 'rip off' but then again you pay for the name ;Harrods' .I'm off to bed now it's 1c outside, fog and heavy frost forecast for tomorrow (Tuesday), bed socks and bed jacket tonight, night night all stay safe xx
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Did you get your Christmas Cards done Sue? I know we were talking about stamps the other day. I didn't do too much today. I picked up a book at curb side, stop off at the bank and got money to give out at Christmas.

Actually our three kids are coming over this Saturday for Art's Birthday. Art helped with the Lions decorated the Fair Grounds. For the month of Dec. their will be a drive thru to check out the outside lights. The Lions have a Santa and sleigh, a huge deer, and a Nativity Set, I can't remember everything else because I didn't help set up this year. Each organization pick a spot in the fair grounds to set up their display. This should be fun having a Caravan going to the fair grounds and that be will yet this year. 2021 hopefully we can get together and have a cake & candles. 
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Elegant Cards and Gingerbread Houses

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fairgrounds decorated for Christmas sounds very special, good on Art for helping out. I’m sure they will be very popular with the drive throughs. That will be a lovely visit from your family for Arts birthday, are you going to be cooking up a storm Ann ?
Yes, I got my overseas cards posted last month, I don’t send too many others apart from my family in Australia. I give money too, it’s so much easier and practical.
Oh Jan, what a disappointment, spending all that money on the mince pies and them not being as good as the cheapies. You should have wrote to Mr.Harrods and told him, haha. Not that he would care, he’s got his money out of you. I like the Mr.Kipling mince pies, I’ve been buying them with my online grocery order. They cost $5, probably would be a lot cheaper for you in the UK. I like his mini Battenburg cakes too, all that lovely marzipan.
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gang will be getting together for the drive through but this year we will be skipping the eating and drinking together. No cooking for me to do except for Art & I. Staying on the Safe Side!
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Have a wonderful time with the gang Ann, never mind the eating and drinking for Arts birthday, just all to be together is enough this crazy old year, fingers crossed we'll all be able to celebrate birthdays,etc. next year.Vaccinations are taking place today against covid so thats a step in the right direction.Apparently over 80's are getting priority( that's me) he he.-- front line workers and vulnerable folk will be the first.
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I hope you get your vaccine soon Jan, should make you feel less vulnerable to this horrid virus. How’s the weather today, is it frosty as predicted ?
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just as cold as predicted Sue, the bird bath is frozen, I shall go out and try to crack it so the birdies can drink, also have a bath, brrrr they splash about and flutter their feathers, give a good shake and fly off. I make sure all the feeders are full and they love fat balls, tits usually go for them, and my wren-- he comes regular and prefers meal worms.
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keen to know what fat balls are. You’re the same as me, looking out for our feathered friends. I put seed out but it’s mainly the galahs that come down for it. I love watching their antics, especially when it’s raining, they love the rain. They swing upside down from the tree branches using their beaks and open their wings to get a good all over wash. I haven’t seen them in the birdbaths, only use them to drink from.
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Love to see the birds too, fatballs are about the size of a tennis ball, Sue, made from suet with seed, nuts of fruit added. The parakeets love them. They are UK's most abundant naturalised parrot. It became established in the wild in the 1970s in a park a few miles from here after captive birds escaped or were released. We have a flock of about 40 fly around here. We also get sparrows, blue tits, wood pigeons, a robin and a woodpecker (pecking suet) I don't know how they stand the cold water for bathing!! :sm16: 


M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Love watching the birds, starlings are bullies and very greedy,-- you asked about fat balls Sue, they are specialised fat which has been melted down, bird seed added then formed into balls and left to harden. I buy buckets of 50 for £5, and they last for quite a while, depending how hungry birdies are.
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Love watching the birds, starlings are bullies and very greedy,-- you asked about fat balls Sue, they are specialised fat which has been melted down, bird seed added then formed into balls and left to harden. I buy buckets of 50 for £5, and they last for quite a while, depending how hungry birdies are.
> M


We overlapped with our posts about suet balls and the birds, Jan!! :sm11:

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Most informative girls, thank you. I’m going to look out for those fat balls next time I’m shopping. I did make some seed tubes a while ago which were reasonably successful until it rained. You use an empty cardboard food wrap tube and coat it with melted coconut oil then dip in seeds. Once it’s set you hang it from the trees, problem is, it rained soon after and it collapsed, haha. The seeds still got eaten which was the main thing I suppose.
We get starlings here which have been introduced and are classed as a nuisance bird. Some states are trying to eradicate them but I think they’re losing the battle. Interesting that your parakeets survive in the wild, I thought it would be too cold for them. They must make a lovely addition to your garden Joan.
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Need to get the Vaccination when it comes around. Next week I will be getting my flu shot and a full physical. No more Pap smears to old for that. 
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh that’s good Ann, keep up to date with everything. Hubby has been going to the doctors for some sort of laser treatment to help with his painful hand. He needs 10 visits altogether, he’s been for three so far. He’s not sure that it’s working but as it’s free, he’s got nothing to lose. My doctor suggested I could try it, see if it will help with the overactive bladder. Duh, this old age thing is a real nuisance.
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Professional Help, you must be kidding laser treatment for an over-active bladder? I can see it being done with your hubby's hand and that needs to be proven if it works. I guess I'm not that familiar with laser treatments. 
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Professional Help, you must be kidding laser treatment for an over-active bladder? I can see it being done with your hubby's hand and that needs to be proven if it works. I guess I'm not that familiar with laser treatments.
> 
> The woman from the UK who got the first vaccination shot didn't even look like she was 90 years old even though she must dye her hair. She had such young looking face. The women that they show on TV were all young looking compare to the men. Art said the UK women must be hard on their men, that can't be true LOL. It's good seeing this because hopefully the Seniors won't have to suffer if they catch the COVID.
> Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Question is Sue, old age or the alternative?I can cope with old age. As long as we're here my love that's what counts 
:sm24: 
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Question is Sue, old age or the alternative?I can cope with old age. As long as we're here my love that's what counts
> :sm24:
> R


Right Jan, old age is the better option. Hubby went for more laser on his hand and arm today, the doctor also injected something into the nerve endings. He was very brave as he hates injections, I'll have to give him a treat, haha.
Today we went to the Strawberry farm for more mulch and we had a snack in their cafe beforehand. I had the scones and cream with beautiful strawberry jam. Hubby had a mixed berry muffin which he enjoyed. We bought a huge punnet of strawberries and a smaller one of raspberries. Yum.

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Strawberries are one of my very favorite fruits, I only buy English or local grown, I don't like Spanish or Italian ones, they seem tasteless to me, and they're hard not nice and juicy.Hope the injections help DH,I wonder if it's a steroid injection?When I had a sore shoulder that's what I had and it worked like magic, also had one in my knee when that was painful.
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tucking into a bowl of juicy strawberries and ice cream for supper Jan. They are so sweet and yummy. I think next time we visit the farm we will pick our own. We bought a kilo for $10, if we had picked them ourselves, they would have been $4.50 a kilo. 
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Unlike you and Sue, Jan, I prefer Kentish black cherries. That's a good discount in exchange for for a bit exercise to pick your own!

V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very Much my Favorite, I'm like Jan I like my strawberries to be juicy and have flavor. In the morning for breakfast I always some kind of fruit, I'm partial to my berries. At this time I'm able to get blueberries and raspberries. If I can't get them then I will settle for a banana, frozen dark cherries, or pineapple. Sue, my mouth is watering with the berries you got. 
W, X, Y, Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

We had some more strawberries with breakfast, so delicious and we’ve still got plenty left. We’ll probably have some after dinner again tonight with a little bit of ice cream. I might melt some chocolate and dip the strawberries into it, how decadent would that be ?
XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yowza, strawbs dipped in chocolate, now that is luxury.I'll have to wait till next summer for my strawbs. It's a damp dull morning here, but it's not cold, I went out and swept the last of the leaves up, they were wet and a bit slippery didn't want postie slipping over, or Amazon deliveries, I've done a lot of my Christmas gift shopping on Amazon, had no choice.
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Amazon has it's uses doesn't it? Just have to be careful who you are dealing with. 

The sun is shining this morning but I think it is too chilly to peg out the washing! Brrr.

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Been watching a tv program called Inside the Ritz. Oh, what a beautiful looking hotel, I’ve told hubby that I want to have Christmas lunch there, £450+ per person. Apart from not being able to afford, hubby hates having to wear a shirt and tie so I doubt they would let him in. Afternoon tea sounds reasonable, £53 which would be around $75 dollars. Shall we all meet up there girls, we can wear our best frocks.
C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

British Scones are wonderful with strawberries and whipped topping 

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Clotted cream is a lovely accompaniment too with scones. Are you coming to the Ritz with us Sandj ? Would be lovely to meet up with our kp buddies. 
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Been extra careful who I was dealing with Joan, you can't be too careful with some of the sellers.Luckily everthing I've bought has been delivered in good condition and on time. Laura has taught me how to be savvy when ordering :sm02: :sm24: I've got my Christmas cake in the oven at last ! The dried mixed fruit has been soaking in rum for the last month, and I just kept putting off getting it done. It's taken me nearly all morning to get the mix done, the tins lined, waiting for Rayburn to get to right temp. I don't think I'll bother next year :sm04: How's DH, have the shingles got any better ?
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Christmas cake must be out of the oven now Jan. I bet it will taste delicious, you must save us kitchen girls a piece each.
I haven’t made a Christmas cake for years, the kids weren’t fans, preferring mud cake. Same with mince pies, they didn’t eat those as well. 
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Don't know if anyone who has diabetes should be eating, I know dry fruit is off my diet. Even though I cheat once in awhile. I can't resist having a Kolache that is made with dry fruit. 
I bet Jan's Christmas cake is the best she ever made with all that rum. My one brother who is an Alcoholic had a small piece one time and he said he could taste the rum in the cake. It isn't like having a drink I would think the rum bakes off, all you get is the flavor. 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Earlier this month there was an article in our news about a young chap who had eaten a few home made rum balls and got caught by police for driving over the alcohol limit. He was shocked as he assumed they contained artificial rum flavouring and not the real stuff. Beware of the rum balls, lol.
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Failure to loose their rum content in the Christmas Cake, oh my Jan be careful. 
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Green Tea 

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Having a nice sit down and enjoying a coffee after spending a couple of hours in the garden. I’ve been pulling out another weed tree which was growing in a tight corner behind our magnolia. I had my gardening gloves on when I spotted a spider disappearing into the right one.....argh. I screamed loudly and hubby came running, my hero, haha. It was only a smallish garden spider, non venomous but it still gave me a fright. 
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I do like a cup of green tea when I'm not feeling well. 
What a hero you have Susan I think I would scream to. Art told me the other night while I was sleeping I was screaming, I dream a lot and I can't remember what it was. 
He said I was screaming so loud that it woke him up. I was surprise and I didn't know if I ever talk in my sleep. He said he never heard me talk just scream. This was the first time. 
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jeepers Ann, I bet you gave Art a right scare with your screaming, haha. I have a lot of vivid dreams too but I’ve usually forgotten them by the time I wake up. I seem to recall though a dream I had last night involved Nicole Kidman, I was working for her. Hope she paid me a good wage, haha.
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep having weird dreams and I can nearly always remember them! Very often about relatives that have passed on. 

I small slice of Jan's cake would be good, are we still meeting for afternoon tea? I wouldn't want to arrive on the wrong day. :sm06: 

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Looks like I dropped a clanger on the thread I posted about Prince William and Kate having another baby !!! I should've
checked like I did after I'd posted, I asked google and it was not true ---- me and my big mouth.--- Anyway moving on , my cake smells good, I bought some ready roll marzipan and will make my own soft icing (frosting ) and pop a robin and a sprig of holly to decorate it.
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

MMM sounds so good the cake yet so pretty. Are you sure you want to cut into it? 
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now you are tempting me to cut into the cake Ann= just to see if it's turned out ok before I offer it to anybody !!! I can cover the evidence by putting a thick chunk of marzipan in the hole and ice over it.
I've been writing Christmas cards, the verse in some of them say 'Have a jolly time' can't see that happening when people can't be together. I've just wrote 'Best wishes for the holiday, and a good New Year'
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh you could have said have a Drink on Me and have Jolly Old Time yet who wants to drink alone that isn't any fun. You need to share like you said it isn't happening this year. 
Best Wishes for the Holidays and have a Healthy New Year!
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Prawns and oysters definitely on our Christmas lunch menu this year. I’m going to buy a small Christmas cake and I’ve got mini puddings and Mr. Kipling mince pies so we’ll be ok. Our friends have invited us to a Boxing Day lunch which will be lovely. We are so grateful that we don’t have the COVID restrictions like so many people do, including my kitchen pals. 
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite put out that's me!! I have a hospital appt for my eye injection on 23rd December,on the letter there are strict instructions-----after eye injection an eye pad will be placed over the eye to be sleft on overnight,wash hands before removing next morning,wah hands again.
NO face mask to be worn for at least 3 days,that means isolating yourself for those 3 days.
It also states that if you do use a mask it should have a nose wire and taped at the top to prevent own breath being directed to the eyes .Apparently covid can be transmitted through the eyes. So what a dilemma,do I risk going to my family at Christmas or not.
Sorry to have rambled on.
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Quite put out that's me!! I have a hospital appt for my eye injection on 23rd December,on the letter there are strict instructions-----after eye injection an eye pad will be placed over the eye to be sleft on overnight,wash hands before removing next morning,wah hands again.
> NO face mask to be worn for at least 3 days,that means isolating yourself for those 3 days.
> It also states that if you do use a mask it should have a nose wire and taped at the top to prevent own breath being directed to the eyes .Apparently covid can be transmitted through the eyes. So what a dilemma,do I risk going to my family at Christmas or not.
> Sorry to have rambled on.
> R


Ramble away Jan, I don't mind. What disappointing news! Have you asked your family what they think?

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Shall see my son and d/inlaw later when I go to have dinner with them and ask what they think. My eldest son rang today and when I told him, he suggested a full face visor . I'll ask at the hospital if a full visor would be suitable. If they say it's ok then I'll go to my family at Christmas.
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The eyes are very important, yes I guess I heard that the virus can through the eyes. Besides wearing the mask it's always good to wear eye protection. In my case I wear glasses. Jan you need to be extra careful especially since you are already doctoring with your eyes. I hope you get the OK to wear the full face visor. Like a mask a person really can't eat or drink with one on. You get to see your family. Yesterday we were suppose get together with the family for my hubby's Birthday but we got a snow storm. We postponed it to this Friday. 

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Up early this morning, 6.30 duh. I had to collect my new reading glasses and sunnies from Specsavers at 9am. That was the only appointment they had so we had to be organised early. I’m happy with my new glasses, not that my script had changed but my old readers were a bit scratched. It’s a lovely sunny day today, temps around 25 degrees but down in Hobart they’re expecting 31 degrees. 
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very careful with eye glasses and the lenses still get scratch. I'm waiting until this shut down is over with then I will make an eye appointment. I have a physical this Wed. and I was told the doctor's office has been very busy. 
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

What things do they check during a physical Ann ? 
XYZA


----------



## NanR (Jan 15, 2012)

Shortbread mold


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Delivery Daily 

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> What things do they check during a physical Ann ?
> XYZA


Everything, at 9:20 am I will go in for my blood and urine test. 1:15pm I will see the RN I will think she will give me my flu shot at this time. Ask lots of questions about my Health Ins. 
2:15pm I will have my blood pressure check, I should have my A1C reading at this time. The A1C is the Big One need to keep this in line. 
F


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

First time I have even felt human! I think that this damn sinusitis infection is getting on its way. Fingers crossed! The dr wants to do allergy tests in the new year, which is a worry because that can be a complication with this new vaccine! I have enough tablets to keep me going until about the 4th January and a nasal spray. I am taking each day as it comes and now need to think about getting and doing stuff for christmas. Not sure how it will go. Sorry I am so out of touch with you all - Sending you all love and hugs and I will be back tomorrow.

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good to have you back Sandra,we've missed you.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Emmy Cat said:


> First time I have even felt human! I think that this damn sinusitis infection is getting on its way. Fingers crossed! The dr wants to do allergy tests in the new year, which is a worry because that can be a complication with this new vaccine! I have enough tablets to keep me going until about the 4th January and a nasal spray. I am taking each day as it comes and now need to think about getting and doing stuff for christmas. Not sure how it will go. Sorry I am so out of touch with you all - Sending you all love and hugs and I will be back tomorrow.
> 
> G


Have us worried, I'm glad you were able to post today. Take it easy what you don't get done there will always be another day. Christmas will be different for most of us this year. 
2020 is trying to stay healthy so we can all rejoice when 2021 Christmas comes along. 
I


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

I'm sorry I haven;t been in contact. The days are just speeding away. Don't think we will bother going up to Middlesex in the new year as usual. We have booked a hotel so that we can see all the family, but it all feels a bit dangerous now. 

We will be spending Christmas Day with my son and family , but we are trying to be sensible. It might be best to stay down here in Devon for the time being.
The grandchildren will all be disappointed, but maybe we will be able to see them a bit safer by Feb or March. Who knows? Jan I have got a visor. It is good but keeps riding up my hair. So I constantly fiddle with it.


J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jabbed in the arm today for the Senior's Flu Shot, I guess this one is stronger than the regular one. My doctor said he won't be taking the vaccination for the virus. He claims as long as he has to wear a mask no matter if he has the vaccination or not he chooses not. If he could shed the mask then he will take the vaccination. I know how much he hates wearing a mask. 
My A1C was 6.7 good reading and everything else turn out well, blood pressure was excellent. My next appointment won't be until next July. 

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keeping well Ann, it’s great that you passed all your tests. I’ve been working in the garden again this week plus hubby and I have had doctors appointments too. I wish my calendar had exciting things to do instead of medical appointments and bills to pay.
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Like you Sue and Ann it's all hosp and medical appts! We went to hosp yesterday to check hubby's INR and he has a repeat appt on the 30th Dec. because he has a UTI and is on antibiotics! :sm16: 

At least the sun is shining today which always improves the mood. The shortest day is on Monday is that the same with you Ann? When is your longest day Sue?

M


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your eye restrictions - does it ever end! I hope you can see your family and enjoy a happy time. What a year we are all having. 
Just been watching the telly and now telling us to wear masks when we are together for Christmas indoors. 

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Like you Sue and Ann it's all hosp and medical appts! We went to hosp yesterday to check hubby's INR and he has a repeat appt on the 30th Dec. because he has a UTI and is on antibiotics! :sm16:
> 
> At least the sun is shining today which always improves the mood. The shortest day is on Monday is that the same with you Ann? When is your longest day Sue?
> 
> M


The shortest day is Monday, no wonder this past month been flying by for me. It doesn't help when the days been gloomy. Like you said when the sun is shinning it does put you in a good mood. Sue no wonder you have been so productive you have been having good weather and long days. :sm02:


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Noodles for dinner


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U just had noodles and nothing else? No sauce? How did you make your noodles? 
V, W, X, Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, it’s great having long sunny days, our longest day will be on Monday. Today we went to pick up the new trailer for hubby’s golf cart, he was so excited. He can now take his cart to the golf course when he’s playing 18 holes. 
Hope Dave is soon on the mend Joan, now that he’s on the antibiotics. 
ZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

All tidy for Christmas that's me ,getting hair permed today, just a soft one to give it a bit of body. I've marzipan and iced my Christmas cake, posted all the cards,a few stocking stuffers to wrap now I'm going into hibernation :sm02: 
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Best place to be in hibernation Jan, at least you’ll stay safe. Are you affected by the tier three lockdowns, seems a lot of areas in the uk are. Northern Sydney have got hot spots of COVID so they are in lockdown. It seems air crew from an American flight didn’t go into isolation which has led to the COVID flaring up again. They’ve all been fined pretty heftily.
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

COVID will take this Christmas but we will outsmart it by staying safe. 2021 we will Celebrate! Something to really look forward to. 
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Did you manage to get together with the family Ann ? Hopefully no snow storm this time. Apparently, Launceston had hail stones yesterday but they missed us. When we were driving out to pick up the trailer, we saw lots of black threatening clouds in the distance but lucky no where near us.
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everyone saw Art this evening to wish him a Happy Birthday. The timing was off that they didn't get to meet each other. My one GS got sick and my daughter decided to come later when we went to see the lights. They met with us after wards at the house and went home with over half of the cake and some pulled pork that I made. 
First one that came to the house was my middle daughter and she was leaving when my son pulled into the driveway. She was headed for home and not going to take part of seeing the lights. There was a misunderstanding that he thought everyone was leaving for the lights. I try calling my son but he won't answered his phone. I couldn't find him. Then we got a phone call that he & his friend was waiting for us to come see the lights. After the lights he was headed for home because he had to be work at 4am.

It didn't turned out the way we had planned but maybe on the safe side it was the Best. 
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Frustrating for the family Ann, not being able to meet up with one another but at least they managed to wish Art a happy birthday. Hope you enjoyed seeing the lights.
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gathering one family at a time gave us undivided attention to each one. It turned us nice for us but I don't know about our son who try sitting this all up. 
Felt sorry for him especially since he couldn't stay because he had to be work at 4 am. The last family left at 9:30pm and it was getting late. My 4 year old GD
said it was time to go home because she was getting tired. She was so right because she went to school that day it must have becoming a long day for her. 
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Heavy lock down enforcements in some parts of London due to another spike of covid, I feel so sad for people who had made family get togethers in a sensible way before new rules were announced by Mr. Johnson. It must be heart breaking for him to have to make these decisions but it has to be done.
Well I've wrapped all the gifts and will hand them to the family as they visit, they have arranged with each other which day they're coming, very different from years gone by when they all came the same day usually day before Christmas eve to exchange presents( to be opened on Christmas Day of course ) we'd have a snack and piece of my cake, lets hope next year will be back to normal.
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm in this latest Tier 4, good job we didn't have any plans to go anywhere or meet anyone!!! We haven't seen our daughter now for ten months.... She used to visit once a month. Still, better to try to be safe. Doesn't really seem like Christmas to me. 

Apparently there was a storm here last night, hailstones the size of golf balls but we only heard the noise on the windows. Nice and bright and sunny this morning.

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Joan, I really feel for you not being able to see your daughter for all that time, but as you so rightly say, we have to keep ourselves and family safe from this evil disease.Your daughter must be sad not being able to visit you and Dave, it'll be a quiet time for her too. Fancy there being a hail storm over your way, the weather is so fickle isn't it, nice and sunny here today as well, we had a good downpour of rain last night but nothing as drastic as you had.
K


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Knowing we will have the jab sometime in the new year, does help to make us feel there is a way out of this horrible mess. Nice and sunny here in between really heavy showers. We decided to make the most of it and went for a long walk along the beach at instow. It is flat all the way along and is really the estuary to the Torridge river. Lots of happy people and dogs. Cheered us up no end.


L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

boring knit said:


> Knowing we will have the jab sometime in the new year, does help to make us feel there is a way out of this horrible mess. Nice and sunny here in between really heavy showers. We decided to make the most of it and went for a long walk along the beach at instow. It is flat all the way along and is really the estuary to the Torridge river. Lots of happy people and dogs. Cheered us up no end.
> 
> L


Lazy and carefree walk along the beach sounds so inviting!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> I'm in this latest Tier 4, good job we didn't have any plans to go anywhere or meet anyone!!! We haven't seen our daughter now for ten months.... She used to visit once a month. Still, better to try to be safe. Doesn't really seem like Christmas to me.
> 
> Apparently there was a storm here last night, hailstones the size of golf balls but we only heard the noise on the windows. Nice and bright and sunny this morning.
> 
> J


Joan, I hate to say this but I couldn't believe that Christmas is this Friday. I was way off with my timing, I thought at least I had a couple more weeks to finish my card writing. 
I never made any cookies this year. I was in the process of making a American Doll outfit that won't be done. My GD probably get it before she goes back to school which is Jan 4. 
Time keeps slipping by on me I don't know if that is Good or Bad. If we don't see our families like we did other years hang unto the Good Memories that can't be taken.

M


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

my thoughts too Ann. Time is going away so quickly. I've just been chatting to my son who lives about 4 hrs away and will be unable now to see them as they are in tier 4. His mother and father in law took out the huge turkey to defrost and now are not allowed to take it around. Such a disappointment for my 4 grandchildren, not only not seeing us, but not now being able to see their local grandparents. Not good memories for such a generation. Lots of tears today round there.


N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

boring knit said:


> my thoughts too Ann. Time is going away so quickly. I've just been chatting to my son who lives about 4 hrs away and will be unable now to see them as they are in tier 4. His mother and father in law took out the huge turkey to defrost and now are not allowed to take it around. Such a disappointment for my 4 grandchildren, not only not seeing us, but not now being able to see their local grandparents. Not good memories for such a generation. Lots of tears today round there.
> 
> N


No eating & drinking but can you Skpye or Zoom? We Zoom in for our family for Thanksgiving. It was a treat seeing everyone. Pray by next year we can gather together again. 
O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Top Shelf 

U


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Up till now the face timing and messenger face to face is the thing that has kept us all going. I would love to get hold of them all though. Hoping for a little reprieve come easter.

V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very Much, I know what you mean by giving our Love Ones a Huge Hug without standing 6 feet apart. 
W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Western style cooking


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra western style pork ribs for me, I like the sticky kind the best. 
Y, Z, or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yummy, I like pork spare ribs but hubby doesn’t. Today has been raining all day which has been good to see, great for the garden.
I’ve had a lazy day, catching up with my magazine puzzles, I’m sure I must be due a win. My daughter-in-law entered some radio competitions last week, all she had to do was phone in on cue. She won a hamper, a lovely bouquet of flowers with a bottle of wine and tickets to a show which she gave her mum. A great ending to a rotten year, hope her good luck continues.
ZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zillions of words you must go through Susan, do you ever dream of your word games or winning lots of money? $$$$
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A lovely thought to win some money and yes, occasionally I have dreamt that we have won the lotto but sadly, it never comes to fruition. A lady in Australia did win a few million dollars recently and she had dreamt the night before that she was going to win. 
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful Dream to come True, what do you do for Christmas? This year will be quiet by our house. No tree, no presents but we have each other. We ordered a whole 15# Ham with the bone in it today. I will freeze half and the other half we will put in the refrigerator and nibble at it. For Christmas Eve we have the center cut of the ham along with baked sweet potatoes and asparagus. For dessert I will be making a carrot cake with a cream cheese frosting. 
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Christmas will be just another day to us this year. Like you, no tree or gifts and a cold seafood lunch this year. It’s always a sad time for hubby as his mum passed away suddenly on Christmas Eve, 24 years ago. He was so close to his mum and had organised time off over the holidays so he could spend more time with her. I had never met her but she sounded like a wonderful woman.
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Down Under how does others celebrate Christmas. We have a evergreen tree that we decorate. I can't imagine the people by you having a tree like we have. I was just wondering. 
So sorry for your hubby loosing his Mother on Christmas Eve. This must have been hard on the family, especially your hubby. Since he was so close to her. 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Extra sad on Father’s Day too as hubby’s dad passed away on that day. Of all the days in the year, it had to be that one.
Aussies celebrate Christmas in all types of ways. Some have a bbq, some have traditional food, we had a picnic on the beach, the first year we arrived from the uk. When I had all the family at home I always cooked a traditional hot lunch, sometimes in temperatures of 40 degrees. Looking back, I don’t know how I did it, especially as we didn’t have airconditioning. Past years we always bought a pine tree but then we bought a nice artificial one which always looked lovely once decorated.
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Funny for me if we didn't have snow. We do have some snow on the ground at this time not much. Tomorrow night we are predict to get snow I hope it will be only a dusting. 
Then for Christmas Eve and Christmas Day the temperature will drop to a 20 degree frigid cold. I think someone is telling us to stay at home where it's warm and safe. 

I just recently got voted in to be on the Board of the WI Czech. I sat out for a year and was on the Board for three years in the past. Then the group wanted the meetings set up where I live. I got a call tonight from the new President Elect he doesn't want the meetings on Zoom because he has a hard time connecting. He asked me to set up a meeting. I feel very uncomfortable going to any meeting in person even if I wear a mask. Art suggested that the President could set up a Zoom Meeting for anyone who doesn't want to meet in person and leave the others who want to meet in person meet that way. I'm afraid that's what I will have to do because I do have pre-existing conditions and I need to be careful. Our area is testing at 35% positive.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Got to be safe Ann, especially having pre- existing conditions. Are you happy to be back on the Board of WI Czech again?
I must admit, I tend to steer clear of organisations who need working members. In the past there has been too many fall outs etc. 
H


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Happy Christmas and a Healthy New Year 2021! I am on the mend but still got a bit of a headache today. The dr said to get in touch once my tablets have finished which will be on 2nd January 2021 and at this rate I will be on the phone. 

I hope you are all well and I will catch up with you all some time in the future. Take care, be kind to yourselves and stay safe

Lots of Love to you all

Sandra xxxxx

I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Haven't been in the right mood to get the Christmas tree out this year. I've ordered the food but it doesn't seem like Christmas somehow. My Mother died on 18th Dec 2000. Is anyone else more in the mood?

I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Indian Pudding 

J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just having Indian Pudding for Christmas, Sandy? I never had it, what is it? 
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keen to know what Indian pudding is too. No Joan, I’m really not in the mood for Christmas. I’m looking forward to visiting our friends on Boxing Day though, we haven’t seen them for a few weeks.
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Love & Treasure Friends, Boxing Day please explain, is it like it says? Professional Boxing? Do they have boxing in school? 
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/100002614016492/videos/pcb.3381772745253159/3381772381919862/

I hope this works this is my younger brother 63 shoveling the lake while skating.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Just having Indian Pudding for Christmas, Sandy? I never had it, what is it?
> K


It is a pudding made with cornmeal, and molasses plus you put ice cream on top if you want. Not sure if came from Indian type of cooking. I'm sure I may have had it before.

Nuts as a snack


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> It is a pudding made with cornmeal, and molasses plus you put ice cream on top if you want. Not sure if came from Indian type of cooking. I'm sure I may have had it before.
> 
> Nuts as a snack


Sounds good but there are too many ingred. that doesn't fit in my diet such as whole milk, maple syrup.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh no Ann, it’s nothing to do with fighting, haha ( that’s probably more likely to happen on Christmas Day ). I think it’s from when the servants were given a box of goodies from their masters, the day after Christmas Day. They were also given the day off. Nowadays, all the sales are on and people go mad buying things ( not us though ). I suppose it’s a bit like Black Friday which has started happening in Australia now. Black Friday to me was if a Friday fell on the 13th day of the month and was supposed to be very unlucky.
Sorry, the Facebook video wasn’t available to watch.
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Partly why you couldn't see the video maybe you need to belong to Facebook. My brother is some skater like he was born to skate. Too bad it didn't work. 
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

:sm09: :sm09: :sm09: I learned something new what Boxing Day is, you must think I must be a Real Dunce!


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Real dunce? Never, Ann, we're never too old to learn something new.

Hope you enjoy your Christmases girls, including Bonnie, however you have to spend it! Sue will be the first I guess. ✨????

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Same Here, have a Blessed Christmas
T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

To all of you - hope you have a very special day. We can only make the best of things when things are looking so bad. 


U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U are all in my thoughts today, Merry Christmas from Downunder.
Ann, your brother is amazing. I keep watching the video in awe. 
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very Happy that you got to pick it up. I had him send me a e-mail. I thought the video ran better on Facebook at least you got to see him. 
He is our ice skater of the family. My sister and I were talking when he was in grade school he broke his wrist, falling off my other brother's rocking horse and landed in the Christmas tree. 
Nothing happen to the tree but he broke his wrist. Oh did he want to go outside and skate. My parents flooded the back yard every Winter so we had our own skating rink. Finally my Mother wrapped up his wrist and he got to go outside to skate. He was a natural on those skates forward and backwards. His favorite sport was Hockey. 
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wonderful to watch ice hockey. So much talent, I was never very good at ice skating though I loved my roller skates. My sons both played roller hockey in their younger days and it was always a fast moving sport to watch. Did you enjoy ice skating Ann ?
XYZA


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Not on Facebook Ann, what a shame!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh I'm sorry to be late with my Christmas wishes, had prob with tinterweb all ok now so here's wishing you all a happy Christmas,it won't be normal but as long as we are all OK we'll make the best of it. Xxx


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pleased to see you Jan, :sm11: I was wondering if you were Ok. Strange Christmas indeed, just hoping for the best!

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really good to have you back Jan. Did you manage to spend time with the family ? Boxing Day here and we’re off to visit our friends for lunch later. Joan, you can check out Ann’s other link to see the video, her brother is amazing.
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Special desserts for Christmas 

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Terrific day with our friends and we’ve come home with a bag full of home grown plums. Our friends garden is laden with all sorts of things, peaches, pears and greengages just to name a few. 
Hope all my kitchen pals are having a good Christmas.
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U were lucky to have a a bag of plums, glad you enjoyed your day Sue.

I've looked but can't find another link in Ann's posts, never mind! 

Chilly here today 1C dark and miserable....

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very strange Joan, I can’t find the other link now, maybe Ann has moved it. 
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Warm as toast sitting by the fire, watching TV with Luna, chocs at hand , best place because although it's a lovely sunny day, it's bloomin' cold outside.
XYZ or A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Xmas this week 

Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

You are in the best place Jan, nasty day. Awful storm last night, we could hear the wind howling outside. One wonders what damage it might be doing. 

ZA


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A lovely sunny day here today after having a couple of cool, grey days. We watched the start of the Launceston to Hobart yacht race yesterday as they set off from Beauty Point which is close by. The main annual event, the Sydney to Hobart yacht race had been cancelled because of COVID so it was great to see the local one went ahead.
B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Blooming Onion 

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cauliflower Cheese.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dark and cold here, minus 0C, the birds water is frozen so I must brave the cold and thaw it out for them!

Must have been lovely to see race going ahead. We heard on the news about the cancellation of the other one.

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Easy does it Joan, don’t slip on the frosty ground outside. I’m sure the birds think you are a lovely person, looking after their needs.
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Feather Friends will be happy with you, Joan! 
Were you able to pick up the video of my brother skating? I sent out two e-mails out to you, Joan. If that doesn't work I guess I just won't be able to show you. 
Ann

G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Going to a Gala


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Happy we will be!
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I can’t remember ever going to a Gala, how sad is that ? 
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> I can't remember ever going to a Gala, how sad is that ?
> J


Just can't remember ever going to a Gala myself. The only celebration I have been to are Weddings, being at a theater for entertainment but never to a real Gala. 
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keep our fingers crossed, we may get to one, one day. 
L


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Love to you all as we approach this New Year 2021! Let’s hope it is a lot better than this one. Please don’t say it cannot be any worse because from past experience - it can be. 

I hope you have all had a lovely christmas, possibly not the one that we used to have, but we all survived it. Sorry I am a bit out of step with you all but it has been a terrible 2 months health wise for me. I do feel a lot better, but I mustn’t get too cocky about it all. The dr wants me to get back in touch at the beginning of the year to sort out some allergy tests as he is still not sure why I have been so ill. This happens every year just after September but this has been the worse bout ever.

What is a Gala? I don’t think I have been to a one either. 

Ham, egg and home made chips (chip pan) for tea tonight with some christmas cake to follow. Oh and one of my original christmas cakes came out of the box mouldy! !!!!! I thought I was being clever and made them early. Oh well the latest one was made with the help of my youngest son who came home on 15th December and went back to London on Monday. It was great having him at home but he had to go back. I miss him like mad already and the house is so quiet but we did have a fabulous christmas. He is a joy to have around.

M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Must be difficult not really knowing what is causing your health problems, Sandra. Let's hope you get some relief soon.

I don't think I have been to a gala, not sure what it means....

Good luck for 2021,

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My idea of a gala is a' swimming gala' :sm01: ---- didn't know it meant a kind of celebration of sorts, never to old to learn something new !! We had snow this morning, nothing serious, then rain came and washed it away--- I say good riddance.
From what I gather watching the news I think we are in for another lockdown in New Year. Numbers of hospital admissions and deaths have risen since before Christmas. Not looking good but we'll beat it.--- hopefully.
N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

A gala is a fundraiser for a hospital or large business. 

News about food travels fast 

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh thats good sanj, I'm all for anything to do with fund raising, especially for hospitals
P


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Pretty worrying on the news. Trying not to watch the telly. Just lucky to be down here in Devon where the numbers are not too bad just now. Plenty of food in and hope not to have to go out for a little while. I just want normality back. On a happy note I have lost over half a stone since I started trying to lose weight a month ago. I am still marching up and down the kitchen and lounge with bean tins and watching the snacks. 


Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite pleased to hear you've lost some weight Jeannie, keep up the good work girl, I shall try to lose a few pounds in the new year, and when we get some nice days in the Spring, I'll do a bit more walking.
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quite a cycle we do, for Christmas we fatten ourselves up and after the New Year we try to loose the weight. 
Good for you Jeannie that you have been so good that you are loosing weight slowly that's the best way to do it. The secret now is to keep it off. 

I have been run down before Christmas and didn't know why. I had to push myself to do anything. Yesterday I found out what's wrong. I need to get Energized! My batteries in my pacemaker need to be change. A week from Thursday I will be going to the hospital to have the minor surgery. The surgeon will be taking out the old batteries and replacing them with new ones, then I should be good for another 10 years!!! Watch Out I will be Energized like the Energized Bunny :sm02: 
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Righto Ann, there will be no stopping you with your new batteries, watch out Art, haha. I wish I could get some new batteries to put some spark into me and hubby. He’s been getting dizzy spells for a week, the doctor has checked his blood pressure and given him an ECG and everything seems fine. He realised though yesterday that he hasn’t been taking one of his heart meds, I’ve no idea why but I think I’m going to have to take control of his medication as he did this once before.
I thought a Gala was one of those fancy events that the film stars visit for awards and to show off their finery.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sandy must have gotten this confused. Maybe she went to a Hospital Fundraiser and they called it a Gala. I even googled it and that's exactly what I came up with what you said being a Fancy event with entertainers and film stars and showing off their fancy gowns. 

Monday I need to prepare for surgery by having a staff and COVID swap tests and Thursday I need to report to the hospital. I'm kind a scare because I don't want to be around any place where the COVID is and I know those two places the testing site and the hospital are probably the worst place to go. I don't have a choice, for sure I will be wearing a mask. Maybe I will wear two masks. 
Susan if you want Scotty around for awhile you better take control of his prescriptions. I know Art won't take his Vit. D & C in the morning if I didn't laid it out for him. Those Men we Love and don't want to loose them. 
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sandy must have gotten this confused. Maybe she went to a Hospital Fundraiser and they called it a Gala. I even googled it and that's exactly what I came up with what you said being a Fancy event with entertainers and film stars and showing off their fancy gowns. 

Monday I need to prepare for surgery by having a staff and COVID swap tests and Thursday I need to report to the hospital. I'm kind a scare because I don't want to be around any place where the COVID is and I know those two places the testing site and the hospital are probably the worst place to go. I don't have a choice, for sure I will be wearing a mask. Maybe I will wear two masks. 
Susan if you want Scotty around for awhile you better take control of his prescriptions. I know Art won't take his Vit. D & C in the morning if I didn't laid it out for him. Those Men we Love and don't want to loose them. 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Told hubby that I will fill his daily pill dispenser. I think what happened he must have run out of the blood pressure tablet and forgot to tell me. I have an App where I can order straight to the pharmacy. So, he’s only been putting the meds that he’s got in his dispenser. I know exactly what I have to take each day.
I can understand you being worried about having the COVID swab Ann and having to go to the hospital on Thursday.
I’m sure the staff will be extra vigilant. Yes, wear two masks and cover yourself in hand sanitizer, haha.
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

"U" are bound to feel anxious about a visit to hospital Ann,I felt the same when I went for my eye injection, but I was very impressed in the way all the staff, cleaners and other patients of course were all masked up.Just been reading about Sandras problems,poor woman must feel dreadful, she hopes 2021 is better than 2020,don't we all,she also said nothing can be worse than what she's been through,I'm afraid I have to disagree on that because what can be worse than this evil covid? No offence meant Sandra, and I hope you soon feel better.
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very wary of hospitals at the moment we have to go this afternoon to one that was on the news for very high intake of covid patients! Hope we get in and out quickly....

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Worrying times Joan, just keep masking up and sanitizing when you go to your hospital appnt. you'll be fine. I'm waiting for a letter for my next appnt. for my eye. Did you manage to ring your daughter Christmas Day Joan, she must feel the same as you and hubby , not being with each other. 
X Y or Z or even A :sm23:


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

And no offence taken Jan. I really meant that I have never felt worse but I know that the Covid is much worse than that.

I do hope you all get in and out of hospital as quickly as possible. Yesterday I went out to do a bit of shopping and missed my footing on the wet mud and ended up seated on my bum. Oh it did hurt and then I discovered that I had badly grazed my ankle. All cleaned up and covered in Savalon and ended up doing a bit of knitting all of yesterday afternoon and DH went and did the shopping. I think I will just stay in for a couple of days and make do with what we have in the house. 

Stay safe and do take care. It is bitterly cold outside when I threw some scraps out for the birds earlier on. Brrrrrrr!!!! 


B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

You are right Jan, just have to follow the rules and keep our fingers crossed. Next appt is in three weeks.

Yes Susan telephoned on Christmas Day and on Boxing day, lovely to keep in touch but it's not the same.

ZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zipping by without a Hug can be awfully hard. All we can do is try to stay safe because after every storm there is a rainbow. 
A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Be careful Sandra, at least no bones broken thank goodness, you don't need anything else to cope with, you rest up, beans on toast or egg and chips-- no more going out shopping.
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Careful how you go Sandra, take care of yourself! I missed your post somehow.

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dear Sandra, you are having a bad trot ( no pun intended ) at the moment. It’s a good excuse to stay home and put your feet up. Let hubby spoil you.
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Exact Time I posted my message Susan must have posted hers. I got bumped....this time I will make it short. 
My Heart really goes out to you Sandra because I have been suffering from sinus infections from young on. I hope your Doctor can find the cause of your allergies. I know I'm allergy to cats. At times when I'm around them I can loose my breath. I hope this isn't true with you because it's hard giving up our fur babies. I can only admire them from afar. 
F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Famous French Cuisine 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Garlic Escargots. Have any of our kitchen pals tried escargots?
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Have tried almost all kinds of seafood including escargots (snails) and huitres (oysters). I never been to a French Restaurant. Sandy are you French? How about the others are 
they familiar with French Cuisine? 
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I went to a french restaurant in Sydney, many years ago but I couldn’t bring myself to try the escargot or frogs legs. The only French things I can recall were my steak was cooked in a French sounding sauce and I had a lovely soufflé for dessert.
I do love oysters, raw, kilpatrick or any type.
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just in the area I live I will find German, Italian, Chinese, Thai Cuisine. We are also known for our Supper Clubs and Sport Bars. 
Do you have Supper Clubs by you? You go in have a before dinner drink then order your food. It is fine dining with white tablecloths and cloth napkins. On the menu is usually steaks, seafood, chicken. The main meal will often times have a salad bar or the server will bring a salad to the table.
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Krikey Ann, you are spoilt for choice with those options. My nearest town of Beaconsfield has a pizza shop and there are a few coffee shops plus a hotel where you can probably get a pub lunch. I would have to travel to Launceston for fine dining.
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Liked fine dining many years ago, at hubbies workplace all four supervisors and their wives were treated to a dinner at Park Lane hotel London ,posh frocks and dinner jackets ,and we stayed over night, talk about how the other half live!!! This was a thank you to our menfolk for pulling off a contract for a big job.
Very frosty this morning, poor birds were waiting for me to fill the feeders, they had a treat as well, I crumbled two mince pies to put on the bird table,---- they needed the calories more than I,and I wish they liked chocolates, I have enough boxes to last all next year,I gave a tin of Quality Street to my log man for his little family yesterday,saved a few more calories ,tee-he.
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

My bird feeders are frozen solid, I can't open them to refill, hope they thaw out soon. I've put out some crusts meanwhile. At least I can thaw their water.

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nearly midnight here, 3 minutes away from a brand new year. We’re waiting to see the start of the fireworks across the river. Happy New Year girls when yours arrives.
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh and a happy new year to you Sue and to all of our friends on here! I don't think we shall be staying up till midnight!! How about everyone else?

P


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Please have a happy and safe New Year 2021.

My ankle is a lot better and not sore at all. 

My eldest son and his wife have just tested positive for the coronavirus. Fingers crossed that they are both going to be OK. The children tested negative. Such worrying times. 

Me and DH won't be staying up late. Brisket tomorrow for dinner. Cooked in the slow cooker. 

Happy New year to all my wonderful friends here on KP. X

Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quiet New Year's Eve at our house. We are planning on having a early Supper, Surf & Turf (small burgundy beef roast, scallops, scalloped potatoes and broccoli. 

Wishing all my friends from the Kitchen a Healthy 2021
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ready for bed, not staying up for New Year. I wish all .my dear friends in the kitchen a better year ahead stay safe and hope we will all be able to see and hug our loved ones.
I can hear loud fireworks already and it's only 9'30 pm.
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sounds are loud! I’m with Glen Lady enough with the fireworks!! 

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Time to put the new calendar up. January already has a few things to do, nothing exciting, just medical appointments (same as usual ), duh.
I’ve planted some recently bought plants today, including another pigs face. I think I will be having an early night tonight to make up for last night. It was gone 1am before I got to bed, not done that for a loooooong time.
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U had better have a catch up nap this afternoon Sue, we didn't stay up till midnight. Like you we only have medical appts in January.

Jan the fireworks started here at 6pm and what I think may have been the last woke me at 1.30am! I think they may sound louder because there isn't any traffic or any people around. Like an empty house echoes......

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very much a nuisance these loud fire works, my sons poor dogs are terrified, even Luna jumped at one huge explosion and she doesn't usually take any notice. A good frost last night, bird bath is solid ice, I might venture out later with a kettle of hot water to melt it.I always laugh when I see the blackbirds and sparrows having a bath, their little feet must be frozen but they don't seem to mind.Nearly lunch time, think I'll have some chicken soup (tinned) and toast.
w


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

We didn’t hear many fireworks here yet there is the remains of a rocket stuck in our hedge! We stayed up,had a couple of beers and watched Jools Holland. DH said he wanted to make sure the old year was gone - daft bat!

My eldest son is on the mend and my DIL in feeling a lot better today - both with coronavirus. The grand kids have had the run of the house but all is well. Home made curry for tea with christmas cake to follow. All decorations taken down this morning and packed away in the loft for another year. Take care everyone and stay safe. I feel a lot better and even my ankle has healed up with only some bruises - thank goodness. 

An afternoon of knitting a dog blanket for Battersea and then I want to make my friend’s grand son an Aran sweater - not sure where I have put my favourite pattern - oh well that’s for another day.

XYZ or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You sound a lot more cheerful Sandra , lets hope you are on the mend.I didn't realise your son & wife had con Stracted covid,I wish them both speedy recovery.
I'm so lucky ,Laura made a special journey to bring me a roast pork dinner with all the trimmings this afternoon,she lives in Sileby Sandra so you will know it's quite a fair way from there to Great Glen. She and her partner are so thoughtful, 
V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Zoom in on Cooking 

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Announcing a Wisconsin Czech meeting for me this Monday on Zoom. Zoom is the safe way of getting together during these times. I don't belong to any cooking clubs on Zoom. 
Sandy what kind of cooking class are you taking?
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A speedy recovery is hoped for Sandras family. Must be awful when the Covid hits home and all the impact it can cause.
Can you still buy fireworks in the UK ? They were banned in Australia, many years ago which has been good as of course they are so dangerous in the wrong hands. We only get to see them on special occasions where they are used only by the professionals.
Hope you enjoyed your roast pork dinner Jan, what a lovely treat.
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ban Fireworks isn't such a bad idea. At one time by us the only time we had fireworks was during the Fourth July Celebration now days they seem to light them off for almost any occasion. 
I heard fireworks last night by us I didn't know who was lighting them. 
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Can remember when I was a child, going to the newsagents and choosing the fireworks. My big brother used to take me and we would spend ages, choosing our favourites. That was for Guy Fawkes night on November 5th, it was always an exciting time of the year. I don’t remember seeing any during the rest of the year but as you say, some people have them for any occasion now. 
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Diners are popular in NJ 

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Eating is my hobby, since I can't go out to eat as I use to I'm preparing more meals at home. I still missed going out especially the buffets or just being waited on. 
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Frankly, I’ve gone off the thought of a buffet with the onset of COVID. I don’t know if it will ever be a safe way of eating again in restaurants. Ann at least you know that the food that you are preparing at home is safe and probably healthier.
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gee you sound like my doctor, he said that's why my health tests turned out so well because I was preparing my food at home. You are right gone are the days of the pot lucks and buffets. 
I did enjoy getting together and sharing our best recipes when we all got together with a large crowd.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Have a question for you girls across the pond.Do you have food banks for young families who are needy? Here we have different organizations delivering boxes or bags of essential items, cereals, pasta and tinned food etc. I'm all for helping others less well off, but my concern is-- is it being given to genuine cases.On TV news last night it showed deliveries being made to houses and I noticed quite a few doors were opened by someone with a cigarette and tattoos,kids well dressed .!!!! Not a sign of poverty to my eyes. Just a thought girls.
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I’m sure we have something similar and I believe our two major supermarkets have started sending food stuffs to organisations. I’m a bit like you Jan, without trying to be too judgmental, some parents seem to have their priorities all wrong. Tattoos aren’t cheap and neither is booze and ciggies, or gambling on the poker machines which happens a lot here. We didn’t have a lot of money when we were growing up but mum never had to rely on food parcels. She was focused on the family and all her housekeeping money went on the family. Dad paid all the bills on time and he always managed for us to have a week away in summer to either Blackpool or North Wales.
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just the same in our family Sue, Mum always had a meal on the table, we, my 2 sisters and I were always dressed in decent clothes, shoes were top priority, always Clarke's sandals in summer ,lace ups in winter. Dad was bread winner and paid all bills on time same as yours did, I'm glad you didn't think I was being judgemental, it was just an observation,and in my opinion for what it's worth, food vouchers would be a better option, and cigs & booze could be paid for out of benefits, which I may add are very generous !!
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

(My mum) kept us warm, fed and clothed. She was widowed when my brother and I were toddlers. She was just 29. There wasn't much in the way of government benefits back then and I think my Grandad helped her. She managed to keep the mortgage paid and we always had a week by the sea. We never felt as though we were hard done by!

L


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Longing for the spring when I can see some new life coming into the garden. Just feel like I 'm hibernating at the moment. Hate this cold weather. All I'm doing is putting more logs on all day to stave off the cold. Sorry for bringing the mood down. On the up-side had a lovely walk along Instow beach yesterday and a picnic in the car . Had hot soup, rolls, and fruit cake. Lovely - really brightened my spirits.



M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My word Jeannie, how I envy you having a lovely walk then a picnic in the car, I've been throwing logs on the wood burner to keep the house nice and warm, the central heating kicks in from 6-00pm till 9-00 pm, so it's good to have the fire for backup.
N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Nice to be living near the sea. The beach is on the level too. So not difficult to walk from one end to the other. It is marvellous to see all the people out walking their dogs and having a normal time. All the dogs were off their leads and behaving themselves - just playing and enjoying chasing each other around. We thoroughly enjoyed the fresh air.

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

boring knit said:


> Nice to be living near the sea. The beach is on the level too. So not difficult to walk from one end to the other. It is marvellous to see all the people out walking their dogs and having a normal time. All the dogs were off their leads and behaving themselves - just playing and enjoying chasing each other around. We thoroughly enjoyed the fresh air.
> 
> O


Oh that sounds wonderful Jeannie, you are so fortunate to be able to have a normal life right now. I feel the same, here in Tasmania where the COVID hasn't been a life changer. 
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Have a question for you girls across the pond.Do you have food banks for young families who are needy? Here we have different organizations delivering boxes or bags of essential items, cereals, pasta and tinned food etc. I'm all for helping others less well off, but my concern is-- is it being given to genuine cases.On TV news last night it showed deliveries being made to houses and I noticed quite a few doors were opened by someone with a cigarette and tattoos,kids well dressed .!!!! Not a sign of poverty to my eyes. Just a thought girls.
> I


Pantries are run different ways. These are the ones I know about. Feeding America brings a mobile to the area. There's No Income requirements. The mobile pantry is funded through the USDA in partnership with farmers to provide food for the hungry. When the mobile comes to the site they must unload what they have because there are perishable food such as dairy.

The Food Pantry in the small city where I live they watch the people who they serve. The clients need a proof of income. They can't be double dipping going from one pantry to the next. 
Our pantry is sponsor through St. Vincent DePaul Society. In the past my hubby & I were on the Board of the Food Pantry in our City. When we have food drives 4-5 times a year the shelves are full but at times it gets slim. The Pantry is open twice a month we will make a special delivery in case of emergency. On the days we are open fresh fruit and veg. are brought in along with day old bakery. Freezer is full of meat that is divided. Laundry Soap, Hygiene Products, Diapers are given out. Money and products are given to the Pantry from the Community. Money donations is used for products that we don't get much of such toilet paper, laundry and diapers.

I have a question I never saw any pictures of my kitchen friends, I'm wondering how many have a tattoo or piercing? Would I dislike you if you did, I don't think so. 
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite organised are your food Pantries Ann. 
No, I haven’t got any tattoos, not even a tiny butterfly as it’s never interested me. My only piercings are my ear lobes and it’s such a while since I’ve worn earrings that they may have healed over.
The nurse at the doctors surgery has a ring through her nose and it always makes me cringe when I look at it.
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rings through noses,lips,tongues even in private places make me cringe. Tattoos I don't like to see, but it doesn't bother me. --- Is anyone knitting/ crocheting anything at the moment ? I haven't picked my needles up since before Christmas, but have got my water colour paints out to have a change from oils.

S


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

So hate those rings through the noses. I can remember my mam saying that they had took the wrong turn and should be at the cattle market. A bit harsh but I know what she meant. Tattoos I can live with even though I dont have them myself.

Jan - you will have to let us see some of your paintings. I haven’t picked my brushed up in ages and wanted to make some christmas cards last year but I was just too ill. 

My eldest son and his wife are both on the mend from the coronavirus, thank goodness.

I’m knitting a dog blanket for Battersea at the moment and then going to make my friend’s grandson an Aran sweater - once I find that pesky pattern! 

A grey old day here this morning and my youngest son will be phoning some time today. It seems like ages since I saw him and just want to hug them all. Take care all today and every day.

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank goodness your son and wife are on the mend Sandra, very worrying for you and them. 
I'll have to wait till Laura has time to help me send you pics. of my paintings, I'm useless at even trying to do it.
It is cold and gloomy out there today, but the good thing is -- no snow !! I'm just defrosting puff pastry and sausages to make some sausage rolls to take as starters to Kibworth when I go for a roast beef dinner tonight. We don't really need starters but as it's New Year -- why not he he.

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U are truly my friends because we all seem to think the same when it comes to piercings and tattoos. I don't mind temporary tattoos but why brand yourself for life. Piercings I guess can always grow shut if you don't want them any more. One time I was seeing a therapist who at first I thought had a wort on her face. I thought what a shame but when I looked closer I realize it was a stud. She looked like a old witch with this stud all she needed a piece hair coming from it. Other than that she had a very pretty young looking face. 
V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Vanilla Iced Latte


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Water
X, Y, Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra long lie in this morning as I was feeling so tired. We had spent time in the garden again yesterday, finally it’s starting to look tidy again. 
YZ


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yuma Arizona has some great places to eat! 

Z, A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zipping along some close friends of mine arrive in Arizona on New Year's Eve. They are snow birds who will be there for the next three months. I need to ask them if they ever were in Yuma. I wouldn't think they would be going to Yuma because it's almost three hours away from where they are staying. Sandy did you like Yuma, Arizona? 
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Arizona is only a place I can dream about. I’ve never managed to visit the US and doubt now that I ever will.
B


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

B coronavirus! Sorry I cannot think of a word that begins with the letter B. My youngest son has just phoned to say that he has tested Positive for the coronavirus! Buggar! That is both of my sons now and neither of them have been in contact with each other. My youngest lives and works in his apartment at London along with two others. One of the others has also tested positive and the other hasn’t - weird. He was ill from last thursday onwards and him and his housemates went along to get tested. I’ve just spoke to him and he says that he feels like he’s over the worse now. He only mentioned it to me in a text the other day so I have had a frantic weekend! My eldest son and his wife are well on the mend and hope to get out for some fresh air by mid week but they were ill all over the Christmas. Not much fun with two children and non of us can go along to help. My daughter seems to have steered clear of it so far. Catch up with you all later.

C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Can Can Dance 

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Disturbing news for you Sandra, hope the family are quickly on the mend. How are you feeling, didn’t you see your younger son recently? Probably a good idea to get tested yourself. 
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Enter the COVID Site today that my doctor sent me to, first time I got tested. I was like my GS who is 13 who got tested a couple months ago. I started laughing when she put the swab in because it tickle. So far I didn't get the results from this morning. I hope it's the same as my GS because his turned out negative. I know I will be in quarantine until Thursday when I go to the hospital. Wed. I need to wash the bedding and take a shower with the special soap they gave me. Thursday morning I need to take another shower with the second bottle of soap. The hospital is 30 minutes away and I need to be there at 8:30am. 1 hour of bed rest then I should go home. Then I don't know if I must remain in quarantine. 

Sandra, I hope your kids only have mild cases and can fight off the virus. Please keep safe yourself. 
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Feeling all fresh after walking to the post box to post a birthday card to my step great g/daughter who will be 2 on Sunday. It was lovely to get some fresh air, but equally lovely to get back in the warm house.Chicken casserole for dinner tonight, and there's enough for tomorrow too.
Well, we're in for another big lockdown here in Leicester,and most of the country .
I had an appointment to have my hair done yesterday but of course she had to close till further notice.
G


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Good to get out and have a walk in the fresh air Jan. The news is grim isn't it, but we will get through this. My youngest son phoned yesterday and he said that he felt a lot better and hopefully the worse of the virus has passed. He sounded really positive and work had been great. Now he just has to self isolate until monday with his flat mates. I told him to rest, drink plenty of water and take paracetamols. Both me and my husband feel ok but we both said that if we dont then we will go along and get tested. I'm going to stay in for a week anyway, just to be on the safe side. My dog blanket is nearly done and I am going to make my friend's grand son some little jumpers, he's 3 in March. Also my youngest son's birthday is on thursday - no parties this year but hopefully make up for it in the future. No hair appointment for me either but I will just trim my fringe, yet again, and let the rest grow and grow! I made some scotch broth for tea tonight and that will do for tomorrow night's tea as well. Stay safe and sane. 

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Having listened to Boris Johnsons message last night I feel sorry for him and wouldn't like to be in his shoes, he's doing his best to try to protect us, but there are still morons who just will NOT stick to what he says and obviously don't realise the seriousness of this evil disease.I also feel sorry for small businessess, my own sons included, but fingers crossed work is still coming in for them.They are heating engineers so in great demand at this time of the year.They deal with huge companys like Walkers who need them to keep the pipes in good order for the oil temperature for the crisp mahines. Pleased to hear your young son is on the mend.
I


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

I agree Jan, it is so worrying for these small companies. We have to abide by the rules and that is that. I also feel sorry for Boris, while I am not a fan of his, who would want his job right now? He is damned if he does and damned if he doesn't during these mad times. Heating engineers are much needed Jan during these times, we all need to stay warm and feel safe. Both my sons on the mend, thank goodness.

J


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Just made a thick chicken casserole. It was lovely. I used a chicken casserole mix from Swartz for a change. It tasted so good. I kept it in the oven for an hour or more. It helped to warm up the place no end. Was going to go to the mobile library tomorrow. Can't get any books now. Still I've got a few I haven't read yet. Life has come to a standstill again hasn't it. Sorry you couldn't get you hair cut, I was lucky and had mine done last week. Just started a granny square blanket - it'll keep me quiet for a while.


K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitchen smell so good with the chicken casseroles baking in the ovens. I have ingredients in the house chicken breasts and broccoli but I don't have a mix to use. I guess I could always make a white sauce. 
Jan and Jeannie what to you put in your chicken casserole besides chicken? 
L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Licorice Candy 

M


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Malteser Tiffin

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nearly the day for your procedure Ann. Nice new batteries in your pacemaker, it’s good that they last a long time, once replaced. You will be raring to go afterwards, watch out Art, haha.
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Of course this won't happen until Thursday when I get new batteries. The batteries will last 10 years. The first time that I got my pacemaker was Oct 29, 2009. The last batteries lasted almost 12 years. I was hoping they would last until after the pandemic. My hubby asked if he could get Energized, afraid he won't be able to keep up. :sm23: :sm02: :sm02: 
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Phoned my sister in the UK today, we had a lovely long chat, 2.5 hours. I was saddened though to find out one of my school mates from years ago had passed away, just before Christmas of Covid. She was my age, 68 and far too young to have died. 
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite upsetting for you Sue to learn your friend has died, far too young as you say. What a lovely long chat you had with your sister, where in UK does she live ?
R


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Really trying to cut down on snacks and sweets still. Ann, I chop up a carrot, onion, celery, potatoe. If you haven't got a packet mix. you could either pop in a soup mix, or add som e mixed herbs and a bit of tomatoe puree. A dollop of butter and teaspoon of flour would thicken the gravy. I buy the broth mix as well (you know mixed pulses). Gives a rich flavour. Good luck. 


S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Some sliced mushrooms --if you like them Ann-- in your casserole-- also mixed veg. herbs and a packet or can of chicken soup, anything goes in really to make it nice and tasty.--Rememember pearl barley ? A small handful of that helps to thicken it.
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks Jan & Jeannie, I like the idea of mushrooms which I did have in the house. I found a 4 serving casserole recipe but didn't have everything in the house to make it but I made due. 
I made a sauce with 2 TBsp. of butter, 1 cup of whole milk, powdered parmesan because I didn't have any cheese in the house except for a pkg. of shredded cheddar which I added half to the sauce. The other half of the pkg. I sprinkle on top with bacon bits and Italian bread crumbs. I added cubed chicken breast, shell pasta, sliced carrot, broccoli. It was tasty but a little dry I didn't have any cream soup, alfredo sauce in the house which would have made a difference. Next time I go shopping I need to buy a couple cans of cream soup, alfredo and a couple different cheeses besides cheddar. It was so much easier when we went out to eat. 

Susan I'm so sorry that you lost your friend from High School. I had three close friends from High School who live miles away from me. The one from Michigan keeps in touch. One who I was really close with our political views differ at this time. We can get into some nasty fights, so I have been avoiding her. After today what trump did I can't believe she will still back him up. He is insane. 
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Unfortunate things happening in the US right now Ann, it’s very worrying where it’s all going to end. A friend of ours even suggested another Civil war breaking out, the way things are going. I tend not to get caught up with politics on social networking as it can ruin friendships. 
Yes, I was really saddened to hear about my school friend, it brings it home when you actually know the person who has lost their life to Covid. 
Jan, my sister lives in the Manchester area and I have a friend who lives in Bolton, also Manchester area. I think the Covid has been pretty bad around that area.
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very Sad when we loose a friend especially by this dreadful virus. 
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Weird as well how so many people think it’s a scam !! I can’t get my head around that at all.
XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Always people who bury their heads in the sand in these situations and until it hits them or a member of their family will it become reality. Sue my aunt, uncle 3 small kids took a risk and sailed to OZ with the £10 government scheme,must have been in the 50's? They settled in Adelaide and never looked back, best move they ever made they said. Both were in WW2, She ATS , he a spitfire pilot. They lived in Bolton where he was born.
It's very foggy and hard frost this morning,I'm staying indoors. Good excuse for doing some housework boo.
B


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Birthday today for my youngest son who is at London with his two flat mates. Thankfully he is feeling a lot better and recovering from this dreadful coronavirus. I just want to give him a hug and a kiss. I’ve sent him some brownies, thanks to Amazon and I gave him some cash earlier on. They are having a take away for tea tonight. All three are staying in the apartment until their isolation period is over. I said that Better Days are ahead. Something that we all have to hold onto. My eldest son is finding it hard to shake off this virus and when I spoke to him yesterday he was heading back to bed. His wife, my DIL has completely recovered and needed back at school. She said that they have 40 children of the key workers to look after. Fingers crossed that they all stay well.

So sorry for all you wonderful friends who live in the USA at the moment. Scary times for you all with the antics of Trump. I have an aunt and five cousins who live there and I worry about them.

Yes, its a horrible foggy and frosty day here so I am staying indoors as well Jan. More knitting this afternoon and some Carrot Soup for tea tonight. Stay safe and sane, not easy. DH hasn’t been to the mancave/garage/workshop for ages as it has been too cold. His arthritis in his fingers has been really bad lately.

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cold weather really plays arthritis sufferers up, so best DH stays in the warm, maybe doing a bit of cooking ? ha-ha.
Your son has made a wise choice having his b/day takeaway, can't be too careful can we? .I'm sure he and his mates will enjoy it, they might even play some daft games to get in the party spirit .
Carrot soup sounds good, crusty bread to go with it ? If not, a nice cheese sanger.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Definitely too cold for arthritic joints today but I had to top up the bird feeders today. I think I'm feeding half the birds in the neighbourhood! :sm11: Jan what is a sanger, I think I have asked before but I can't remember, is it a type of sandwich?

Sorry to hear about your friend, Sue. It makes it all seem so frighteningly real.

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Evening in the US now, I hope Ann went ok at the hospital, getting her pacemaker batteries replaced. 
Yes Joan, Sanger is a sandwich, sometimes we call them sarnies. 
Hope everyone is staying safe, Sandra I hope your boys are ok. Happy birthday to your youngest son.
F


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Feel really down this morning. I know I shouldn’t because my boys are ok and on the mend. Also my DIL has recovered and now back to work as a teacher. Thank you for the birthday wishes for my youngest son. He did phone yesterday and they had a take away last night and he was chuffed to bits with the brownies that I sent to him. One of his housemates put them all together and put candles in them. My friend from the North East is phoning this afternoon and she will bring me back down to earth. It’s so cold today and not doing any shopping until Monday. Stay safe and do take care. Spaghetti bolognese for tea tonight with some left over christmas cake to follow topped with custard. X

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Got to keep your chin up Sandra and try not to feel so down in the dumps. Can you chat to hubby about how you’re feeling or maybe your doctor if you can get in to see him. I know my sister is feeling pretty low too but it’s probably because she lives on her own and hardly gets to see her family. I think you should have a baking day, make lots of cakes and brownies to send to your son and his friends. I always feel cheered up when I’m baking cakes and smelling all the comforting aromas. 
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hope you're feeling better after a phone chat Sandra, not easy sometimes to keep your pecker up at the moment. 

Thanks Sue, I'll try and remember next time! Put it down to old age. :sm11: 

I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I hope Ann got on ok with her procedure...

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jans having her covid jab tomorrow. I hope Anns procedure went well, watch out Art, take your vitamins and any other little pills you might need, because Ann will be chasing you all round the kitchen.he ehhe
I'll know my new great g/son will have arrived safely on Sunday, I hope everything goes well for Hayley, this horrid covid won't allow her Mum to be with her, but safety first. Lilly is so excited to be having a little brother.
K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kit for making a gingerbread house 

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Love making gingerbread houses and I especially like eating them, haha.
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Mmmm yum, I love ginger in any form, ginger nut biscuits, chunks of it crystalised, in food, I even have ginger cordial in my gin & tonic sometimes.
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nearly time for Hayley to have her baby, how exciting for you all. I’m sure everything will go perfectly. I bet Lilly can’t wait to meet her little brother, I think she is going to be a doting big sister. I wonder if the new baby will have the same beautiful coloured hair as Lilly.
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh Sue, we are hoping the new baby has the same colour hair as Lilly, I'm sure he will hate it as he grows older, and kids can be cruel about ginger hair and children who wear glasses can't they?
It's foggy and frosty out, I've done heavy jobs like filling log basket and coal buckets, I don't want to be lifting after I ve had my jab later. Birds are all fed, 
so when I get home I can take it easy.
P


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Please take care Jan after you have had the jab, do let us know how it went. Are you having it done at your village or do you have to go to Leicester?

I’ve been out and broke the ice on the bird baths and also put more seed out. Our little resident robin came down while I was doing it. Strange, but it never shows its face when DH goes out there. 

I spoke to my friend yesterday but she was more down than me and we ended up propping each other up. Just waiting for a phone call from my youngest son. My eldest son text to say that he is on the mend and they are all going out for walk in the sunshine this afternoon. Just so long as they stay close to the house. Two women were fined £200 each yesterday at a park somewhere in Derbyshire. They had drove 5 miles to the park to meet. 

No intentions to venture out this weekend and I am going to have another good look for this elusive Aran sweater pattern. If I cannot find it then I will just use a plain pattern and make up the stitch - watch this space. I must post a photo of the Dennis the Menace jumper which I eventually got finished.

Stay safe

Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Queen and Duke of Edinburgh had their jabs today, are you related to royalty Jan and and not telling us? :sm09: Hope yours went Ok. 

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really didn't want to brag about my connection with royalty Joan haha. I'm fine after my jab, and I'll get a phone call for my next one. I've just had a chat (text) with g/son Matthew,Haleys all ready to go to hospital tomorrow, so this time tomorrow evening we can celebrate the new baby boy.
S


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Such great news all round Jan! Your jab done and a new baby boy tomorrow evening. YAHOOOOO!!!!!! ???? ???? ???? ????

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Time to party eh girls, if only this Covid would b#**er off. It seems a long time since our escapades in the kitchen and potting shed. 
I hope Ann is ok, I’m going to drop her an email. 
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'U' metioned that we can't get up to our antics in the 'kitchen' Sue-- so how about we gather our masks and sanitizer, wips and unwanted goodies, chocs, sweeties and anything else you want eating up , get on your bikes and come on over, Mrs. Bridges has warmed the kitchen up, she's made a big bowl of mulled wine and no doubt got a roast dinner to keep us happy, Malcom the new head gardener will join us, he's got some lovely plums and a huge marrow, he's organised a guessing game and the winner will take his produce home. Bring your night wear as we might have to have a sleep over if it snows.
V


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Very much looking forward to that one Jan. I have left over crisps, sweets and 2 christmas puddings (dont look at the use by date). I could also bring some whiskey for hot toddies and some rhubarb gin. How about it? Nice fluffy pyjamas and a lovely warm kitchen. Malcolm and his lovely plums and huge marrow are very tempting. I can smell Mrs Bridges lovely roast dinner from here. See you all soon.

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well, looks as if we're in for a treat, Christmas puddings yes please, I'll bring the brandy sauce,I also have a selection of dips if anybody has any crackers or ritz biscuits. If you can't make it on your bikes just ring James and he'll collect you in the Roller-- I think you'll be safe with him now that he's married !!!
X Y Z or A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yorkshire Pudding 

Z or A


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

A lovely get together , just what we all need. I've got a large tin of quality street not opened yet. I can bring some cheesy nibbles.


B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Been struggling to find something to bring but not a lot left though - pickled onions, 2 open boxes of chocolates and some shortbread. No alcohol I'm afraid but I can bring some ginger refresher.

C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Been struggling to find something to bring but not a lot left though - pickled onions, 2 open boxes of chocolates and some shortbread. No alcohol I'm afraid but I can bring some ginger refresher.
> 
> C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Can dream can't we, and we've got to keep our spirits up with a bit of fun. Your contributions will be wecome Joan, I also have a tin of unopened Quality street to bring. Pickled onions and crusty bread and cheese will be great.

Update on Hayley, they've sent her home this evening, they have been overwhelmed with emergencies, Matts got to ring hospital in the morning to see what time they want her in.
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Delighted to cycle over to your place Jan, I’ve packed my saddlebag with lots of goodies and treats. I can’t wait to meet our new head gardener and taste his juicy plums. Is he going to get Mrs. Bridges to stuff his big marrow ? I’m bringing my koala onesie to wear, maybe Malcolm can find me some gum leaves to nibble on. I hear he has all sorts of surprises in his big bushy garden.
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Evergreen bushes in Malcolms garden Sue, you'd be surprised what you find hidden in them!! The local lasses like to play hide and seek with him, and I've heard not only hide and seek, nudge nudge ,wink wink!! Take care on your bike as you ride over to the kitchen, we don't want you to spill any of your goodies.My sleeping suit is a panda one,all fluffy and cosy.
F


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Furry slippers and lovely fluffy pyjamas for our get together. I have just come across some lovely cheesy biscuits to go with the left over Stilton in the fridge. I could get my bike out of the shed as well and have a ride over there. The basket on the front will be packed with goodies. I am quite looking forward to this.

Malcolms garden sounds lovely to play hide and seek! Nudge nudge and a bit of wink wink. Eeeee them were the days............... Do you think that Mrs Bridges will put a rice pudding in the oven for after?

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Get your bike out Sndra, it's a bit windy so I hope it's behind you when you venture out. I sent a text to Mrs. Bridges about a rice pudding, she's got it in the oven as we speak. I wonder if Jeannie and Ann will join us, I do hope so.
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Had a reply from Ann, she’s ok now after suffering really bad headaches after the anaesthetic. She asked me to say hello to you all. Hopefully she will be up to cycling over to Jans before Malcolms plums disappear.
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I really hope Ann feels a lot better, thanks for letting us know how she is Sue. Now that she knows we are having a get together she will be on her bike laden with goodies and her onesie packed all ready to party.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jan I hope Ann is on the mend and will join our party! 

K


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Kind of you to include me in the fun. My bike has a puncture, so I've got my roller skates out and should be with you soon. I've got a rhubarb crumble and a cheesy bake if anyone is hungry. Can't wait for a bit of fun in the hedgerow.

L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Looking forward to meeting everyone for some some fun and games. Perhaps Bonnie could come, I'm sure she has a bike!! 

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Make sure you all bring your meds. incase we get snowed in, also hot water bottles might be a good idea..We'll have plenty of food and drink squash for tea totallers,I'm looking forward to seeing you all, we must keep our distance though.I'. bringing a few board games, 'cluedo' and' monopoly.'
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice idea to bring the board games Jan, just don’t bring Twister, my arthritis won’t cope with that. I heard that poor Malcolm had an accident in the garden while picking his plums. It seems a crow swooped down and pinched his toupee, it’s now a home to 6 baby crows, up in the tree tops. Who would have known he wore a toupee, I thought those beautiful blonde curls were his own. I hope his ears aren’t getting too cold, maybe we should knit him a few fancy beanies.
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh girls---my new great g/son arrived at 3-00 am this morning weighing in at 8pounds 13 oz.All ok and Matthew can fetch them home after lunch today I've seen a photo of him and yes, he has the same beautiful colour hair as Lilly.
Now back to our adventures, poor Malcolm I always had my suspicions about this long blonde curls, we had better knit him some beanies. I had a quick peek at his rhubarb, it's coming along nicely.
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Perfect news Jan and congratulations on the birth of your new great grandson. He’s a good healthy size and I’m so happy that he’s got the same beautiful hair colour as Lilly. I bet Lilly is so excited to have her baby brother coming home soon.
Hope Hayley is recovering well.
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite well is Hayley, she's doing well, Matt said she was up, showered, 2 cups of tea and wating for the breakfast trolley by 8.30 am. He was on his way home when I spoke to him, needed a shower, breakfast then to sleep till it's time to fetch Hayley and baby,Lilly stayed with Hayleys Mum n Dad so I expect either Matt will pick her up on the way, or they wiil take her home later. ---Matt said, 
that he doesn't want them or any visitors in the house because of the dreaded covid, not for a few days anyway. After 6 miscarriages , it's taken a lot of hospital treatments and different tests to make sure she kept this little one so they can't take any risks.
I'm sure they will understand.
R


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Really FANTASTIC news Jan!!!!! Great that this little lad has the same hair colour as Lilly. Keep us all up to date with the info and I am sure you will get to see him when the time is right. All our love to them all. 

Back to Malcolm and the toupee! Well there are a few red kites around so I am sure they would love a toupee for their nests as well. Oh I love fresh young rhubarb.

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

So if we're having rhubarb crumble, Mrs Bridges has made one, can one of you bring a tin of custard please ? I don't think Mrs. Bridges will have time to make some from scratch, because she told me Malcolm wants her to make him a spotted dick in exchange for his rhubarb and plums.He lives alone so is always grateful for some home cooking.
Thankyou for your kind wishes Sandra xx
T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Too lovely for words Jan. A lovely new baby and what a good size. So pleased for you all. I was thinking of making Malcolm some nice long curly ******* with crochet; they come out really good. Oooooooooooh spotted dick - haven;t had that since we lost mum. I used to stand round her whilst she got the steaming pudding out, wrapped in a clean tea cloth and tied with string. We were *starving* and couldn't wait. Then on went the lovely runny syrup that she had warmed on the gas. Those were the days. Good old mums. 


U


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Tins of custard on the way Jan, I have some in the cupboard just waiting to be used. Also we could have the Christmas puddings as well.

U


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Usually have a tub of clotted cream in the fridge, that would be lovely on the Chritmas pud. I'll pop it in my bag Emmy


V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

''U'' are a bit naughty Sandra bringing Christmas puddings, but I won't be able to resist so they won't go begging.Don't forget we have tins of Quality street sweets as well. I think we will be all so fat we'll have to stay in the kitchen, no way will we be able to cycle home ha ha ha .
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very good wishes to Hayley and her little family. :sm11: 

If we eat everything at our party we will be like the Roly Polys, do you remember them?

W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Wild rice 

XYZ


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

You will have to roll me home.


A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Aha Yes Joan I remember the Roly Polys, they made a lot of money tap dancing and doing the Can Can, we could form a group doing our dancing on zimmer frames Ha hahahahah.
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Been googling the Roly Polys, looked like a lot of fun but I don’t remember them. Jeannie that’s a good idea of yours to start crocheting some curly bits for Malcolms new toupee. Maybe I can knit him a nice bag to keep his plums in so they won’t get bruised.
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Can't have Malcs plums bruised Sue so make the bag roomy because they are quite large he showed me last time I was in his shed, he's really proud of them.
We've got snow forecast for later today hope not, I do not like it.
D


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Don’t like snow either Jan but it looks like we might get some. I’ve had a delivery of wool today. Some James C Brett Marble chunky in green and a light blue and also a pattern. So chuffed to bits with it. My friend’s grandson will be 2 in March and I’m going to make him a couple of jumpers. I will get a start this afternoon.

Poor Malcolms doesn’t want any bruised plums so I could knit him some plum bags with the left over wool! When is this get together as I don’t fancy the ride over on the bike ride in this weather. Also I could bring some sausage and apple rolls, freshly made and still warm.

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Every body is being picked up in the Roller Sandra so don't worry about getting your bike out. The get together is tomorrow (Friday) . Individual bags for Malcolms plums is a good idea,I thought we could knit him some for his taters as well.Right I'm off to ring James now to instruct him where all the pick up places will be.I've also rang the fish and chip shop with an order so he can collect them on his way up to the kitchen. So exciting isn't it. You must be extra excited now you have your lovely wool and pattern delivered Sandra.
F


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Friday is great for the meet up. Yummy fish and chips.

I'm soooooo excited. See you all tomorrow as we get out of the Roller with all of our goodies. We might get snowed in. It's a great adventure. 

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Great to have a bit of fun with our imagination-- but we can dream can't we. It'll do us good to have a good laugh.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Have to enjoy a good imagination otherwise we would all go potty!! Glad the roller will be coming to pick me up. I've never ridden a bike and I'm sure my arthritic joints wouldn't take it now. Looking forward to some fun...

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Have to Join the Fun, Jan put me on the list that I will be ready to go on Friday. Hopefully it will be a * smooth ride *. Looking forward to having fish & chips on Friday. 
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I’m so excited to be meeting up tomorrow, and oh yum, fish and chips too. Don’t forget the mushy peas. I’ve been so busy knitting the bags for Malcolms plums, I’ve been using the softest alpaca wool so that his delicate plums don’t get knocked around. I tried knitting a bag for his rhubarb too so that it won’t go limp but it came out looking a bit rude in its shape. Can’t wait to see the bags for his spuds Jan. Hope Jeannie is progressing well with the crocheted curls, we’ll need some strong glue to affix them to his bald head.
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

James is on the way girls,the Roller has been extended so it now looks like a stretch limmo,plenty of room for all. Don't worry about bags for Malcolms rhubarb Sue, he likes to keep it out in the open. As for the curls, I've crocheted a pink scull cap so we can sew the curls on to that, he'll be so thrilled. He'll be able to wear a beanie or his Sunday cap over it, can't wait to see him in it. James will have to stay the time we are there, Mrs. Bridges has put him in the West wing, but I still advise you to lock your bedroom doors.!!!
K


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Keep thinking about Malcolms rhubarb, naughty me!!! I’m ready for the Roller to pick me up and so pleased that it is a stretched on as we will have loads of stuff to bring. My mouth is watering just thinking about Mrs Bridges’s lovely roast dinner, yummy, along with all of our goodies. 

L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Looks delicious I am at a Chinese restaurant ????

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

MMMM sounds good Sandy, I hope you bring enough egg rolls and crab rangoons to share with us all. You are coming aren't you?


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Now that is a good idea Jan, he can just pop it on and off as and when he likes. Or we could make him a ginger one for special days. Oh yes, do come Sandj we would love to meet you. 


O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh do come Sandy, the more the merrier!! We're all daft but very friendly....

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Plum crumble and custard Sandy you can't miss that,sherry trifle too, so please join us you'll have such fun .Malcolm might even show you his collection of garden gnomes.
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quick look at the garden gnomes - it's cold out today.

R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Rice was excellent at the Chinese restaurant. If I go I need to wear a mask ☺

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sandy, I hope everyone will be wearing a mask, I know I will :sm24:
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

The rule is,-- everybody coming to the kitchen get together must wear a mask which goes without saying.All my gnomes have knitted beanies and scarves :sm02:
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U made your own Gnomes, Jan? Did you ever post them? I haven't been doing much knitting lately. I started a new book it's serious stuff but the way it's written it's very humorous. 
"Born a Crime" by Trevor Noah a comedian from South Africa who writes his memoir. Did anyone else read the book, I would strongly recommended, if you want a chuckle. 
V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Vietnamese restaurant is the next stop. Going for Pho soup. 

XYZ


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yikes never heard of that Sandj, hope you enjoy it!

ZA


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Zany looking cookies after the Pho soup 

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Almond Cookies are one of my favorites I will try the Zany cookies you have in mind. I'm like Joan I will skip the soup. Don't forget the cookies :sm02: 
B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Broccoli with noodles on the side 

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Cauliflower, carrot sticks, celery and black olives along with the Veg. Dip I will bring. Broccoli with noodles I can make a meal on that. 
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't think I'll bother with any of it,I'll stick with good English tasty food that I know, yes I'm boring. Fish and chips and mushy peas with a couple of pickled onions.
E


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Everybody is different but I love good old English tasty food as well. My mam used to make mince, onions and carrots which we had with either boiled new or mashed potatoes. It was so tasty and yet I cannot get mine to be as good as my mams. Also she made a fabulous broth with ham shank and some of the juice was kept to make pease pudding. Fabulous. I am making some Malteser Tiffin some time this week. Never made this recipe before so I will let you know how I get on.

I started a little Aran sweater for my friend’s grandson the other day. Last night I knitted for ages because I just wasn’t tired and it dawned on my that I will run out of wool. Arghghghghghghgh! !!!!! My fault as I made it a bit bigger than my pattern and didn't take into account the extra wool, DOH!!!!!!!!!!! Anyway, a quick phone call to my local wool shop and I got some more and even the right Dye lot!!! So I am back to knitting that this afternoon. The wool shop woman was great and met me at the door with it, we exchanged wool for cash while both wearing masks. All done safely. Thank goodness.

F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fun and games with your knitting last night, Sandra, lucky you could the same dye lot....

I wonder what the malteser tiffin will be like. It sounds interesting.


G


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Golly, can;t wait for a it of the malteser tiffin. I am able to buy tiffin in our village shop. It is all kinds of cakes and buscuits, mooshed up and then put in a tray with melted chocolate poured all over. It is fab. Hair piece finally finished I think he will love it. Kinky.


H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hair piece for Malcolm will be a nice surprise for him. I've knitted a nice bright floppy beanie for him.I'm hoping we get snowed in, it'll be fun.Make sure you have made arrangements with family or friends to care for your pets, just in case.Oh and bring your torches (flashlights) in case the power goes down in a storm.
I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Israel Treats With Tea 

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jammie Dodgers


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keeping us on our toes, we have our Vaccine appts for Friday. Jan did you have to stay for 15 mins after yours for observation?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Little wait yes Joan, just for 15 minutes,I'm pleased to hear you have your appointments.I had the pfizer vac. they gave me a little card telling me that was the name of mine.And you'll be fine, no different to a flu jab.
M.
Did you watch the documentary on how covid started in China last night ? They knew right from the start and kept it quiet and I won't call them what I'd like to here.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Missed that item Jan, not surprised at anything nowadays! 

Shall feel happier after we have had the vaccine but will still stay in as much as possible!

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Not going out either unless I get an appnt. for another injection for my eye at hospital. DIL does my shopping when she goes for hers on Thursdays, so I feel very lucky.
O


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh its so wet and dark here today. Not going out either today Jan, more knitting and hopefully the little jumper completed today. I fancy making a multi coloured jumper for myself, all different colours and knitting stitches, something a bit different. Also my granddaughter sent me a link for knitted hearts for the hospital, so I will be knitting some of them as well. I do my shopping once per week and that was yesterday, all cleaned and put away. A pasta dish for tea tonight and one of my friends from Durham will be phoning tonight. I’m trying to keep upbeat but I do feel a bit down today, maybe when the sun comes out tomorrow I’ll kick this mood into touch. 

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Please try not to feel down Sandra, think of better days to come -- hopefully ! --I've been having a go at water colours this morning, don't seem to get on with them as well as I do with oils, -- suppose practice will make perfect, in normal times I would have joined an art class for beginners but can't so will have to make do with watcing tutorials on youtube.
I had a pasta bake for dinner last night, one of my sons had made it for their dinner on Monday so brought me a small dish to try, it was lovely with some salad. Hope your chat with your friend cheers
you up, keep smiling and take care xx
Q


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Quite a downpour here in Devon. Still not as bad as Wales. Had a nice warming curry for tea. Made a rice pudding for a change. It was nice.

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rice pudding, home made yumeeeee. I had mac cheese and Christmas pud. and cream for after
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sampling food, I'm usually game for any kind of food. I'm especially fond of fish. 
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Throwing it down with rain here and very strong winds, nothing to what the poor people in Wales are experiencing though.
Oh yes, I love fish, especially salmon.
U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

USA is filled with plenty of Fast Food restaurants. One is on every corner. 

V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very much lover of wild salmon. I can really taste the difference between wild and farm-raised. I usually leave Art make the salmon, he does it with a wine sauce and the salmon always turns out so moist. From can salmon I will make salmon loaf or salmon melts. 

Sandy with all the good restaurants my hubby and I don't waste our money on Fast Food when we can wine & dine and get a very good meal. At this time we are wine & dinning at home. 
Can't wait until the pandemic is over so I don't have to cook or bake any more. 
W


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Would love to eat fish but I come out in a horrible prickly rash. Years ago I had to go to the drs after eating tuna fish.

Very windy here today with the clouds scudding by. I need to get out and have a bit of a walk as my legs were aching like mad last night with not walking so much. Yesterday, I managed to finish the little Aran jumper but my friend didn’t phone as her husband’s nephew has died at the weekend with Covid. She had text last night. Such a horrible time. Stay safe and please do take care out there.

XYZ or A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yams Yams Yams as a side dish 

Z or A


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

All I want is to try your Yams side dish. Never eaten a yam Sandj. Looking forward to trying loads of different foods this year. I've signed up for the Healthy Devon programme. It's a 2 year programme run by the NHS. Hoping for good things.

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Been out for a nice stroll in the village, popped in the post office fora nice sausage roll and small pork pie, they have a lovely deli counter. I learnt also that they had been burgled twice in the past two weeks. Cigarettes and sweets were taken, plus a big mess strewn around the shop.
Security cameras didn't give any clues, they were well masked up.
It was cold out but I really enjoyed the fresh air.
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Cover-up with masks can find a criminal usage, even a safe way for our protection can be abused. 

Yam I like when I fix it like a baked potato. When it comes out of the oven add a little butter and salt & pepper. I hate when recipes doctor up the yams. They are sweet enough without adding on more carbs such as marshmallows and maple syrup. 

I need to send Susan a note, did anyone hear from her? 
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Cover-up with masks can find a criminal usage, even a safe way for our protection can be abused.
> 
> Yam I like when I fix it like a baked potato. When it comes out of the oven add a little butter and salt & pepper. I hate when recipes doctor up the yams. They are sweet enough without adding on more carbs such as marshmallows and maple syrup.
> 
> ...


Don't think I have ever tasted Yam,

E

Have just contacted Sue,


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eeek, have I missed something, you said you need to ring Sue , isn't she very well? 
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Eeek, have I missed something, you said you need to ring Sue , isn't she very well?
> F


Sue has been missing from the kitchen for about a week, we don't know why.....


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Don't think I have ever tasted Yam,
> 
> E
> 
> Have just contacted Sue,


Did you ever have a sweet potato? Often times I get the two mixed up because they are very similar.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Funny not seeing Sue, I'm thinking positive. I'm hoping she is having sooo much fun she doesn't have the time to check in. I hope I'm right on this. 
Miss you Susan!
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Googled Yam and sweet potato, and they are the same. 
Hope Sue is alright, we miss her.
H


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Have just posted 2 photos of my little aran sweater which I made for my friend's grandson. Hope you like it. https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-695677-1.html

I love sweet potatoes, cooked like jacket potatoes and stuffed with philly cheese, lovely. I also hope Sue is ok.

Just started another little sweater, this time with James Brett marble chunky wool. I'm really enjoying having a knitting afternoon. Catch up soon.

I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

The sweater is awesome! 

Iced Mochas are tasty 

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just smashing thats all I can say about your little sweater Sandra,beautiful knitting -- and you are such a fast knitter.
.Your friend will love it for her little grandie. It will be nice and warm for him. 
K


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Knitting a jumper dress for little Elsie. It is using up all my green colours. Turning out nice - just got to weave in all the ends now - phew. My son and daughter in law have just told us they are expecting. How lovely. We have all been anxious, as they have had three miscarriages. So the hospital will be taking special care of this pregnancy. It would be so great for Elsie to have a little brother or sister. I so hope everything goes well. 



L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Little Tikes are going to well dressed in the knitted items. Sandra your cable sweater should be well loved, very well done. I need to get back into doing and finishing up some American doll clothes for my Grand-daughters. 
M


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Must say Sandra your little cable jumper is gorgeous. I'm sure it will be loved. 

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

No News on Susan yet?
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh I do hope she's not poorly, I sent her a pm earlier today, but with time lapse she probably hasn't seen it yet.
P


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Pleased to be in the house today as it is cold and trying its hardest to snow. An afternoon knitting another little jumper. I’ve managed to do the back and the front of another jumper. I love knitting these little jumpers and they make a nice change from the dog blankets for Battersea, which I will get back onto soon.

Hope Sue is ok. Have a lovely saturday everyone and do stay safe.

Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Porridge for breakfast 

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite a good healthy breakfast sanji, a good way to start the day
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ready to get my needles moving again, the thought is there but the doing hasn't happen LOL. Sandra you do such beautiful work. I did make a couple of sweaters but always found it hard to stay with it. 
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

SOS breaking news--- Had a pm from Sue , she's ok and has been for a short break and sends apologies for getting us all worried, main thing is that she's not poorly 
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

That was good news, I had an email from her this morning. 

Feeling a bit rough after my vaccine jab. Went to bed at 9 o'c last night and slept till 9 this morning apart from "little trips to the bathroom" Worth getting it done though. We had Astra zeneca. 

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'U' did the best thing going to bed early Joan, hope you feel alright today, did hubby have any after effects. One of my g/sons and his partner have to be isolated for two weeks now, because a girl in his partners office came to work feeling rough, she got sent for a test for covid and it was positive. Honestly Joan why are some people so stupid. My g/son has been on jury service for the past two weeks, now he rang the court to say he wouldn't be there, so thats held the trial up for two weeks. I'd have thought there would be a reserve juror in that situation. G'son, (optician) has had to cancel his clinic at the hospital, so one silly girl has caused all this hassle.
V


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Very annoying when people are so thoughtless Jan. Good news that Sue is ok.

Another grey day today with snow flurries right now. Scrambled egg for tea later and maybe some home made crumpets for lunch if I can get myself motivated. An afternoon of knitting while watching Upstairs Downstairs on the BBC iPlayer. I spoke to my youngest son yesterday and he still gets tired after his bout of the coronavirus but hopefully on the mend now. 

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well snows coming down fast and furious now, and it's settling, I won't be going anywhere till it's all melted and gone. Home made crumpets Sandra , ? I've never made them are they easy .
Coronavirus must make you feel really weak, but hopefully your son is on the mend.X Y or Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

You are right there Jan, some people are so thoughtless, it's like all the weddings, parties and pubs that are causing trouble!!! :sm15: 

Feeling a bit today we are both so tired!!

Snowing hard here, fortunately I did the birds water before it started.

ZA


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Zoo shaped cookies for a snack 

A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Alphabite potato snacks.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Been snowing hard here since lunch time, and it's settling,--good job I filled log and coal buckets up yesterday, and like you Joan, I fed the birds first thing, so they won't starve.
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Can't ignore the birdies! Snow has stopped here now and largely melted, hope it doesn't come back...

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Done Snowing by us, we got it last night around midnight until about 9:30am, only a couple of inches. Hubby got out the snowblower. Then we went to pick up our baked chicken and stuffing & gravy. I had everything else in the house. Mashed potatoes, coleslaw, three bean salad, sauerkraut, cranberries. We had a feast for lunch. Froze half of the stuffing & gravy. I have enough for another meal. 

Schedule for the vaccination on Feb. 18. So far they didn't call my hubby. He doesn't go to the same clinic I go to. But I heard some of the clinics are running out and they are sending them over to our group. I should have try to get him in with me. 
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Evening snow but not here! It’s bright and sunny

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fighting fit after our little break away. A friend has a “ shack “ on the North West coast and asked did we want to have a few days there. It was lovely, overlooking the Bass Strait but very windy. Im really sorry that I had you all worried about me.
So pleased that some of you have managed to get the vaccine, I’m hoping it will be available in Australia soon, I know that the Government has ordered it. 
Sandra, I love the jumper you have knit, must have taken a while to make. 
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Goulash every night 

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Sue, I had a feeling that maybe you were off someplace having some fun, I wasn't too worried. One just doesn't know with our age group and the COVID19 that maybe I was wrong. I'm sure glad everything is well in your part of the world. 
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I really appreciate everyone here looking out for everyone. It’s a lovely feeling, belonging to such a great group of ladies.
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just was watching Public TV a show about Agatha Christie. They were talking about Seed Cake, I never had it but I thought maybe it was a cake with some kind of seeds such as poppy seed. When I looked it up UK Seed Cake it said cake with caraway seed. Now I love caraway seed I like it in bread, pork, and whenever I have sauerkraut I always add caraway seed but never did I make a cake with it in it. Please tell me what is Seed Cake and did you ever make it? 
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Knowledge of seed cake Ann is nil. I’m interested in finding out more, I’m sure our UK ladies will have info on it. 
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Love seed cake,my go to recipe is madeira cake with added seeds,you would like it.Goulash every night I could manage sang ,my d.I.l 's dad was Hungarian and he taught her the way to make it, she makes a jolly good job too.
More snow during the night and it looks quite deep,won't be going out to check.
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Mary Berrys seed cake, you can leave the candid peel out if you prefer
This again was an all in one recipe, so into my large mixing bowl I weighed 225g self-raising flour, 1 level tsp baking powder, 150g softened butter, 150g caster sugar, 2 large eggs and 2 tbsp milk. All the ingredients were beaten together with a wooden spoon for about a minute until thoroughly blended. The last two ingredients were then added – 50g chopped candied peel and just under 2 tsp caraway seeds (I kept a few back for the top of the cake). These were carefully folded in and the mixture was turned into the tin and the top levelled. The remaining caraway seeds were sprinkled over the top of the cake and it went into the oven for an hour.
N


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Not going out today as we live on a hillside and the snow is really deep. The bird baths have been cleared and more food put out for them. I finished the second jumper yesterday and here it is https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-695953-1.html The seed cake sounds really lovely. I have just made a fruit loaf from Mary Berry recipe. Scampi, chips and peas for tea tonight. Also I have joined the BBC Weather Watchers and have posted a couple of photos on there. Who knows? I might have my 5 second (not 15 minutes) of fame yet! ???? haha!

Jan the crumpets the other day turned out really well. I got the crumpet rings from Amazon (my main shop right now) and a recipe was on the back. The first time I made them they did stick a bit but after several use they are great. I love them warm with butter on, yummy.

An afternoon of knitting,yet again, but this time I am making little hearts for Northampton General Hospital, as requested by one of my grand daughters. I miss them so much but must keep going or I will cry my eyes out.

Wishing you all the best day that you can have.

O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh best to stay indoors till this weather changes. The snow didn't stay here but it is cold Oc. 

Had problems with the after effects of the vaccine, fortunately hubby is Ok. It not much compared with the advantages!

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pavements and roads are clear of snow, but the gardens are still snowed over.I'm staying indoors too till I think it's safe enough to walk out.Sorry your jab made you feel groggy Joan, but it's worth having a bit of discomfort if it's going to help protect us from the evil covid.
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really hope you are over the side effects of the jab soon Joan. When do you have the next one, hopefully you can still go ahead and get it.
It’s Australia Day here today so there will be lots of BBQ’s and family get togethers happening. Hopefully there won’t be too many anti Australia Day protests going on. 
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Spoke too soon about snow, there was another fall in the night,grrrrr. Could be worse, think of those poor people in Wales and other parts of the country hit by floods. Let's hope people who celebrate today stick to wearing masks and are sensible,dopes who don't could spread another outbreak of covid there.
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

The next jab will be in 12 weeks Sue, I shall still have it done, it's too important to miss! Glad you are ok, and enjoyed your break away.

Shame you have some more snow Jan, it's just cold and miserable here.

Lovely jumpers for the littles Sandra, I love cable designs.

We had veggie haggis last night for Burns night, lovely.....

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Until the path to the bird table thaws I dare not go out to feed the birds, it's very icey a d I don't want to fall, they won't go hungry because the hanging nut feeders are full. They like the bird table because it's like a little house, it gives them a bit of shelter. Veggie haggis sounds tasty Joan, I have never tried haggis of any kind. I'd imagine the meat version is like haslet ,I used to like that in a sandwich, with mustard, so did Ron.
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U are very good Joan, celebrating Burns night with the haggis. Hubby mentioned it was Robbie Burns birthday but we didn’t have any haggis ( thank goodness ). Yours would have been nice as it was vegetarian and not full of offal, eek.
V


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Very wet here today as it is raining now on top of all the snow we had. Just hope the snow goes away really quickly. I want to go shopping tomorrow. Cottage pie with veg for tea tonight with some fruit loaf and custard. Knitting little hearts this afternoon. Stay safe all.

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

When it rains on top of snow then freezes thats when we have to be careful, so Sandra if you do go shopping take good care.I've just had a delivery of logs from my lovely log man, I rang him last Friday telling him I was running short, he told me he'd be here as soon as poss.What a shame he wasn't allowed to come in and have a hot drink. He's young so I don't think this weather bothers him. Do you stuff the little hearts Sandra, or are they just like little badges ?
X Y or Z


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Yucky weather here. Wet wet wet with an icy wind. but no snow. Did wake up to heavy hail a few evening ago. like a carpet of little balls. Quite lovely.
That shepherds pie sound lush. We've just had spaghetti bolognaise. Hubby made it and it was lush. I have lost another 2lb this week. So pleased about that. I'm doing lots of marching up and down the kitchen and lounge for ten minutes. Seems to help. I am feeling a lot more lively. 


A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very good, V Haggis, I suppose it is a little bit like haslet, Jan, it's been many a long year since I've tasted haslet. We like it with mashed potato and I like lashings of gravy. We got addicted when we used to travel to Scotland. They sell it all year round there, but in England we have only found it in Sains in January. Hubby's not recent ancestors were scots. 

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well my lovely g/daughter Laura popped in with a roast beef dinner for me so no cooking for me tonight.She also cleared my front garden path and put seed on the bird table, she's so caring and thoughtful.
X Y or Z


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Xcellent g/daughter Jan, so thoughtful. I’ve knitted four of the little hearts this afternoon and just have them to stuff, but need to get into my boxes to find the toy stuffing. So tonight I am going to start a dog blanket for Battersea and maybe sort out another pattern tomorrow for my friend’s grandson. Maybe make a little zipper hoodie with some chunky wool that I have. 

The rain today is clearing the snow really fast, thank goodness.

Y or Z or even A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes we had snow earlier this evening and washed all the snow away, good job too. A little zipper hoodie would be great for your friends g/son. I'm off to bed now, feel very tired and the heatings gone off so off to my warm bed.
A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Apple Brown Betty For Dessert

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Busy morning here catching up with housework but everywhere looks nice and tidy now. My neighbour brought some rhubarb around yesterday so I’ve just cooked it. Hubby loves it mixed with his other fruit and oat mixture for breakfast.
Hope the snow and ice clears soon ladies, good idea to stay indoors until it does. 
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Custard with brown Betty for me please. Rhubarb crumble stewed with orange zezt and a little drop of orange juice,sprinkling of sugar just takes the edge off the sourness, gingers good with rhubarb too.
Well snow and ice gone, woke up to a very foggy morning. Weather is very fickle haha.
D


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Done the food shopping for the week with everyone in the supermarket covered up with masks, thank goodness. There wasn’t many people about but I was still glad to get home, clean the shopping and put it all away. Feet up this afternoon with more knitting on the go. I love rhubarb, DH hates and youngest son loves it, when he is here. Rhubarb and ginger jam is just delicious and I will be making some this year, provided the rhubarb grows ok, it didn’t do too well last year.

Oh and I won £30 on the lotto this week - er more wool for me - maybe some chocolate for DH. 

All the snow gone and the sun is trying to come out right now. Stay safe everyone and catch up later.
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Easter dinner planning is among us soon. 

F


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Finished knitting 4 little hearts for the hospital. My lovely DH says they look like boomerangs! haha! Oh well. https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-696190-1.html

G


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Growing used to not going out or seeing anyone - maybe I'll end up a hermit. Made a Welsh Tea Loaf today. Never made one before. Very easy. Came out fab. Hubby loves his fruit loaf spread with butter. I'm trying to keep off of it and keep losing some weight. Drizzly old day here. Crocheting a baby blanket in a lovely Baby Sparkle yarn from B & M. 


H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hearts are a lovely idea Sandra, have never heard of them before.Welsh tea loaf Jeannie, have you got time to give us the recipe please. Hang on, I was being lazy--- I just googled it, looks an easy loaf to make. 
I


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Its easy peasy Jan. Just got to plan and put the tea in the fruit the night before. I watched someone making it on You Tube I think. The Irish Tea Loaf is very similar. 

J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Jewish bread 

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kippers and bread and butter
L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Long French Bread 

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mmmm, French bread stick with cheese and pickle. I think I’ll be craving some of that along with the Irish tea loaf and kippers with brown bread. It’s lunch time here so I’m going to raid the fridge and see what’s there.
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Not had a crusty bread stick for ages, when I did my own shopping I'd buy a couple of baguettes, now I have sliced bread and freeze some of it.Crusty bread goes stale overnight so waste of money buying a long stick. Oh for the days of normality 'eh ?Can't foresee that happening for a long time, maybe when everybody's had their jabs the world will be safe again.
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh you shouldn’t throw stale crusty bread out Jan, turn it into garlic or herb bread, wrap it in foil and freeze it for another day. By the time it’s been in the oven you wouldn’t know it wasn’t fresh.
We are so lucky here, life has been going on as normal with no Covid cases in Tasmania. I’ll still get the jab when it becomes available here.
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Perfect solution to stale bread Sue, thanks I shall remember next time. You are lucky having no cases of covid, lets hope it stays that way, and yes do have the jab when it becomes available, it'll be worth it.
Braised steak, jacket spud and fresh veg for dinner tonight.
Q


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Quite a grotty day here again. Won't be going into the garden,thats for sure. Chicken Korma for tea. Have you had a date for your jab yet Jan. I buy a french strick and eat it the following day by putting cheese onion and tomatoe on it and putting it under the grill. So good.


R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Robins in the garden waiting for food, it's a lot better weatherwise today, so I'll venture out and fill the feeder for him.I had my first jab 3 weeks ago Jeannie, got to wait till I hear from docs. for second one.
My son has just popped in with a dinner ( which he and dil had last night there was some left over) so they plated one up for me. Also he's giving me their air fryer because they've bought a bigger one. So I'll be experimenting with that. Will let you know how I get on.
S


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

So lovely to see the Robins in the garden. We have two in our back garden right now and I hope they are eyeing up the robin nesting box. We had a pair nesting in there last year, so fingers crossed. I have just had a little walk around our village inbetween rain showers. Last night I sent a photo off to my grand daughter about the little knitted hearts and she is chuffed to bits with them. More knitting this afternoon and I am going to start that zipper hoodie once I decided on which colour to do it in. I have some grey wool but also a lovely shade of Teal. Not sure, what do you all think? Help, my brain isn't working very good today. 

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Teal would be my choice, have you got enough to make one in that shade ? Or you could use both by making stripes ?
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U could make grey and teal stripes as Jan suggested or maybe grey welts and cuffs and teal for the main body. Whatever you decided will work well I'm sure. 

Milder here today but very wet.

V


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Very good idea about using them both. So I'm going to do teal and grey stripes on a jumper. The zipper hoodie can wait for now. Stay safe and happy knitting. Chicken and pineapple stir fry for tea tonight with tinned peaches and ice cream. ????

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wet, miserable day here today and quite cool. I’m having a night off from cooking, just got pizzas to go into the oven. 
I can’t believe it’s Friday again already, time is going much too quickly.
XYZA


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes, the days are certainly flying by and I still haven’t seen my lovely grand children. My youngest son will be phoning, as usual tomorrow some time and it is a joy to speak to him. I will be phoning my eldest son on Sunday, but I don’t hear from him very often, unless I phone him. My daughter, well, that is another book as we are estranged. So sad. Sorry, but today I do feel a bit dismal and it took all of my efforts to get out of bed this morning at 9am. DH says he doesn’t feel very well but he did spend all day yesterday in his man cave. Oh well. Carrot and Coriander soup for tea tonight. In the meantime I think I will go and have a walk and try and cast off this rotten mood that I am in. Stay safe all my lovely friends.

Z or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

After being shut indoors all week I ventured out for a walk round the village, what a treat to feel fresh air on my face, and it wasn't cold, perfect! Roast chicken thighs tonight with veg and oven chips.

B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Been one year tomorrow since I've had my hair cut!!! I think I look like the wreck of the Hesperus now. :sm09: Time flies by, we haven't seen our daughter for eleven months. It's a good job she phones us twice a week.

The weather today thinks it's April , it keeps switching from rain to sunshine.

I won £25 on the Macular Society lottery..... A nice surprise.

Fish pie tonight courtesy of Sainsburys. Nice easy dinner.

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Congratulations Joan, winning the £25, what are you going to buy with it ? It’s always a lovely surprise when you have a win on something. My daughter-in-law won $50 in that’s life magazine with one of the puzzles. I got her hooked on the puzzles when she came out for a visit last February. I’m hoping it will be my turn soon.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't know where my reply went, I was congratulating Joan on her win,also how I enjoy Sainsburys fish pie,ah well technology has a mind of it's own. haha.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Enjoyed our fish pie. Thanks for your congratulations, I think I shall spend it either on the birds or some plants in the spring!

Irritating when ones post disappears, I've had that happen to me. :sm15: 

F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Favorite ice cream flavors. Mine is vanilla. 

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Got to be mint choc chip!

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Have no problem answering that one -- Mr Whippy with raspberry sauce mmm. Only have it when I go to the seaside though . But my other choice is a Magnum any flavour.
I


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

I love the Gellatelli ones in Lidl. They are like a Magnum but much better in my opinion. We only have them on high days and holidays. but a lovely treat.


J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Jimmies, Nuts, Marshmallow and A Cherry on the sundaes 

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keep thinking about Jans favourite ice cream, Mr. Whippy with raspberry sauce. It’s got to have a Cadbury flake in as well, double treat.
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Laughing about the time I went on holiday with my family to Padstow in Cornwall, after we'd got settled in,off to the quayside to do find Mr.Whippy,unbeknown to me, my son found him,asked him if he'd be in on a joke and tell the lady in the blue jacket that he'd sold out. Suddenly, he said "there he is Mum",so off I went , the man kept a straight face and gave me the message, then with a big grin gave me two big ice creams sauce and a flake . They all stood laughing when they saw me, lucky for my daughter in law because she likes whippys too so she got the other one.And I had the last laugh. Hope you laughed at my little story. Happy days,Ron and I spent many years going to Padstow with all the family,and I've been a couple of times with them since he died.
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Memories so lovely to keep Jan. You must miss your dear Ron but it’s wonderful that you have such a loving family who obviously think the world of you.
I’m fancying a Mr. Whippy 99 again now you naughty girl, haha.
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now I'm fancying a 99 myself,the nearest I can get to our Mr whippy is the 'soft scoop' in tubs, not the same though.
Yes I do miss Ron, but so many happy memories--- not all plain sailing, we had our tiffs like all couples, but soon got over them, never one cross word about money, yes he was a good 'un.
Going to my sons for dinner tonight, so don't need to cook. I've made an apple crumble, and if it doesn't get eaten tonight they'll have it tomorrow, and a bit left for the next day.Mind you my g/son sometimes pops in to see them if theres anything needs sorting about work so knowing him he'll have a bowl full. 
O


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

OOOOOh lovely home made crumble. I bet your family will love that, with a bit of custard, yummy. Blooming freezing out there today isn't it, another day stuck indoors for me. Glad you had a nice walk round Jan. My brother who lives up near Middlesbrough, went for his flu jab and there was a queue outside the doctors surgery, and the waiting time was hour and half. Poor old Leigh is in no fit state to wait like that, they told him to phone up and make another appointment. Seems ludicrous to me to get an 75 year old poorly man out of his house to stand in a queue for hour an half in the freezing cold. Back home again without the jab. 


P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Poor man, your brother, thats not acceptable is it having to stand in the cold all that while, I know the docs. are over worked and all the rest of it, but the person in charge of making the appointments shoud get its act together. When I went for mine I had to wait for about 20 minutes, but speaking to others in the queue all our appointments were for 11.00 am, something wrong somewhere isn't there-- dopes.I must say though, that the nurses giving the jabs were very efficient and caring. There was three side rooms each with a nurse, so that enabled three people at a time.
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Queuing for that length of time is totally unacceptable, especially in the wintertime. You would think for older folks, the appointment times would be better organised. I hope your brother manages to make another appointment and doesn’t have to wait on the phone for hours. 
Grey looking day here and quite cool for this time of the year.
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ready to face another cold day,---well I tell myself, it is winter.Dull but no snow so that's something to be thankful for.G/daughter asked me to knit Ollie a jumper, so glad she did because all I've been doing are dish cloths for something to knit. They'll go to good homes though.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Ready to face another cold day,---well I tell myself, it is winter.Dull but no snow so that's something to be thankful for.G/daughter asked me to knit Ollie a jumper, so glad she did because all I've been doing are dish cloths for something to knit. They'll go to good homes though.
> S


Sad news! My lovely neighbour of 41 years has died, she recently went into a care home and was taken to hospital just under week ago. She was 91. It wasn't Covid

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

That is sad Joan, you will miss her,41 years living next door to a lovely lady is a long time, I hope you get nice neighbours when the time comes. 91 is a good age but stll very sad, I hope she didn't suffer.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

We used to meet in her front garden when the rules allowed last year, many memories. 

Did anyone in the uk do the RSPB garden bird watch? 

Has anyone heard from Ann?

XYZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> We used to meet in her front garden when the rules allowed last year, many memories.
> 
> Did anyone in the uk do the RSPB garden bird watch?
> 
> ...


Joan,

I'm almost there, at first I could only read what everyone was writing. Today we install a new computer. I can now say Hi to everyone! My hubby and I are still working on getting everything set up. 
I enjoy the fact that I can reach out to my friends but it's hell when you can't communicate. I feel so sorry for BonnieP I know at times she wants to join in but can't.

After weeks of frustration, I was sent a new monitor for my pacemaker. The new monitor came on Saturday. I didn't realize the monitor was there until Art brought in the Sunday's newspaper. 
Right away I try it out and it worked and today I called the hospital we were connected, Amen. This monitor will be sitting by a window where I do my knitting, watch TV, and read. I prefer to have it there 
instead by my bed. I didn't care for so many cords above my head when I sleep. I have two cords already there, the waterbed and night light. This monitor will record what's going on with my heart in case
there is something strange happening the hospital will be notified immediately.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra (((Hugs))) go out to all my friends in the kitchen and on KP. I would be lost without our daily chit chat. 
Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You have had a rough time dear Ann, we've been thinking about you, I hope everything goes plain sailing from now on.
Not much news to tell you, we here in the UK have all been having a good assortmrnt of weather including the white stuff, which settled but rain came and washed it all away.The fields around my area are flooded due to all the rain then the snow, apart from that we are all ok. Stay safe and take care.Please let us know how you progress when you can (hugs) xx


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Zillions of cookies to bake 

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ann my dear, I was wondering where you were. I sent you an email a week or so ago. Glad everything is ok, especially with your pacemaker and computer. It’s a nuisance when we can’t contact our buddies on kp. Yes, poor Bonnie, I expect she has given up on ever returning to kp. That reminds me, I owe her an email, I’m so slack at times.
I was saddened to hear that Sir. Tom has been hospitalised in the uk, due to Covid. I’m sure that everyone is thinking of him and praying that he pulls through ok. 
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Baking I was doing I made a double batch of soft molasses cookies. The month of Dec. I was going to do so much, bake cookies and bring a plate full to my family that was only in the thinking stage and never took off. I kept on slowing down until I was told that I needed a new pacemaker. I'm feeling back to being my old self. Only wish that we all had our normal lives back but that will come. 

Another idea I was going to make my GD doll clothes for Christmas, I'm first finishing them now. I made a Pigga Pig hat and a matching one for her AG doll. I made a sweater, a top, a beanie cap and two sets of slippers. The two sisters will share the doll clothes because they both have their American Dolls. My one GD who is 11 like what I made her cousins, she stopped in this past Sat. I do have my own doll at my house. Usually if I made clothes in the past every thing stay at my house that way they would have something to play with. My oldest GD has a room full of her stuff and I asked her if she wanted anything back. We haven't let anyone in our house including our own family. So far I didn't touch much of her stuff everything will be waiting when she comes back. Exactly what she wanted. 

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cookies sound delicious Ann. You’ve been busy knitting all the dolls clothes, you’ll be a very popular Grandma.
I have been doing a bit of sewing this morning, it’s ages since my sewing machine has been out infact I had to check a few things with the manual as I had forgotten some of the basics. I’m making a couple of Kaftans with some fabric that I bought ages ago.
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Didn't do any sewing for ages. The last time I looked at my sewing machine was when my 11 year GD was over. She wanted to learn to sew that was a year ago from this past summer. She was so fascinated I ended up buying her own machine and was given 1 hour of lessons on how to use the machine. The instructor was rather amazed how fast she was learning that she kept pushing her on doing different ways with the machine that I didn't even know. No, I couldn't teach her anything about knitting or crocheting, to her that was Boring. 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Easier to pick things up when you’re younger isn’t it ? Maybe when your granddaughter is older she will show an interest in knitting and crocheting. I got too impatient and frustrated trying to learn knitting when I was younger and I remember dropping stitches all the time.
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Finish cleaning up my computer with the e-mails. It took awhile to do this. Of course some of them I had to take time out to read. I'm on Facebook and I had to check that out too. 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Got our hydrotherapy spa, it’s been on order since November. I had a trial yesterday, it really helped my legs with the neuropathy. Only problem is getting out, I can get in easy enough so I think we need to buy some steps. We had the temperature at 30 degrees C which was perfect and very relaxing. 
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hydrotherapy spa Sue, is that a kind of hot tub ? Tell us more please,


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I mentioned the idea of getting one last year as I had heard they are good for people with arthritic aches and pains plus the warm water jets were good for nerve pain. Yes, I suppose it’s similar to a hot tub though we just bought a two person one with recliner seats. There’s 41 jets giving your body a pummelling but you can have them turned down for a more gentle treatment. You can have the water hot if you want but I prefer it around 30 degrees so you don’t get overheated. As I’ve been diagnosed with atrial fibrillation, the doctor suggested having short sessions in the spa and not overdo it. I’m happy to do that if it eases the neuropathy and the other aches and pains.
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just order a set of steps, the spa company might stock them, you must be careful getting out, we don't want any falls. My d i l was diagnosed with MS about 15 years ago, she was in a wheel chair for 3 months and after lots of determination and excersise she was walking and now just has a slight limp, My son bought a hot tub which they both use daily whatever the weather, and Helen says she would not be without it, she uses the gentle mode to relieve her muscles.
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Knowing that makes me feel like it was a good decision to buy one. That’s truly amazing that your daughter in law’s determination in overcoming MS has proved so successful. It can be such a debilitating illness and you rarely hear of anything positive from it. Well done to Helen.
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Looking at Helen you would never in a million years think Helen had MS, of course there are many different types of the illness isn't there, it can cause numerous disabilities , thankfully Helens is a type that can be dealt with.---I'm glad I was able to reassure you with the use of your tub, I'm sure you won't regret it. By the way, Helen is the dil who does my weekly shop, and where I go for my Sunday meal, she never stops dashing about , she's a sweetheart.
M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Monkey bread for dessert 

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

nut roast and baked potato with Heinz baked beans
O


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Ooh that sounds interesting Sandj. I'll google that monkey bread. Going to have pork chop roast dinner today. Lovely and sunny here but still so cold.


P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pork chops , my fave, will we be having stuffing and apple sauce please because I'm coming right over. (I wish ) -- The day started off lovely today, now it's turned really chilly and just looked out the window and it's raining.
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quite a difference of temperatures for us. We were having a nice mild Winter so far. Tonight in tomorrow we are expecting a snow storm. Then the temps are dropping down to 30 degrees below zero with wind shield. 
Planning on staying inside until the temps start climbing up. Is it only in Wisconsin that we get such Frigid Weather. At least we didn't get dump on like New York and the rest of the East Coast. 

Susan your Hot Tub sounds so relaxing. Hopefully this will make you feel so much better. One time my hubby and I spent too much time in one and we started to loose our appetite. 
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really freezing weather for you Ann, good that you are staying home. Oh, I like the idea of not wanting to eat as much after using the spa, I could do with losing some extra kilos. 
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Snow Sports such as sledding, my GS was praying for the snow but forgot to ask for mild temp. The snow is coming but it's way too Cold to go sledding. 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Temperature is around 24 degrees C here, just perfect. We’ve just arrived home from shopping at the local store, I’m not going to do an online shop this week as I’m still pretty well stocked up. My neighbour dropped off some home grown baby squash and an assortment of beans so I’m going to make chicken and veggies for dinner tonight. Nice and healthy.
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U picking any thing from your garden? What did you plant this year? 
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very foggy here this morning, and the forecast is a cold spell with snow on the way brrrr!!
W


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Well, I'm not looking forward to a cold snap. Still we haven't done too badly down here this year. Let's hope it's only for a few days. Would like to see all this wet ground dry up for a while. Having chicken and pepper stir fry with a jacket potatoe.


XYZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra snow fall today, probably the most we had all Winter. Having chicken legs, stuffing & gravy, peas & carrots, sauerkraut and cranberries for supper tonight. 
Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Brrr We have had it in the 50’s with frost this morning!! 

Yellow Jelly Beans 

Z or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zipping along
A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Baby Theo and Mummy are coming to see me today,quick visit all masked up.I haven't seen them for weeks because of lockdown, but they are in my. 'bubble' so we aren't breaking any rules.Those of us who are g/parents and have had additions since this evil covid, are having to watch them grow by phone photos and it saddens me not to be able to fuss and cuddle my two new baby boys.
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Cuddling time seems to go so fast, before you know it, they learn how to walk then the little ones are running. My youngest GD is now in 4K and it seems like she was just born. 
Jan I know you will enjoy your moments with Theo just being able to see him up close will warm your heart. 
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Darling Theo gave me the biggest smile, it was just as if he knew who I was.He's 7 months old and it doesn't seem that long since he was born. It was great to see my son, g/daughter and great g/son.
Grand daughter and her partner have been to look at a flat, their first home together, at the moment they live with his Dad, so it'll be lovely to be on their own with Theo.
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Exciting Jan, for your granddaughter and her partner to be looking for their first home together. It would have been a lovely visit for you seeing baby Theo today.
I recently had some wonderful news from my son and daughter-in-law, they are expecting their first child in August.
Her nan is a beautiful knitter and has always got orders on the go for baby blankets so I know she will keep the new baby well supplied with knits. I might make a Teddy or something like that or some nice cotton bibs and facecloths.
They are coming for a visit next month which I’m really looking forward to as with the interstate travel restrictions, I haven’t seen them since last February. I think I’ve mentioned before, my oldest son doesn’t speak to me so I no longer see my other grandsons which is sad but I’ve learned to accept.
F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

French Words and Foods I was in a French class today observing and learned a few words 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gourmet Goodies. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Having all those little ones around keep us young. A full year not being able to play with our grandchildren can be awfully hard. Congratulations with your son & DIL on expecting their first child. I don't know what happen but my daughter who we weren't getting along with really surprise us. We are actually talking and no more rude comments from her, I hope it stays like this. 
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I’m pleased that you are getting on a lot better with your daughter Ann. Maybe with Covid happening she’s realised that life is too short for falling out. I don’t know if my eldest son will ever realise this but he’s hurt us so much over the years and it’s probably too late now.
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just wish your son would come to his senses Sue, it must be horrible for you and Dh.At these awful times we never know what's round the corner,and if the worst happened( heaven forbid) he'd be devastated. Good to know Ann Is getting on better with her daughter.
Very foggy first thing here this morning , but gradually clearing AND the sun is shining!!
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep going girls - busy with your families.

Did some weeding this morning, only 10 minutes but I made an impression and felt good about it. Been feeling down last few days! 

Cold at 5C although the sun is shining.

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lor lummy me lady, you are brave going out there doing weeding, I've just come in from filling bird feeders and I'm feeling rather cold. I'm making a nice chicken hot pot for tonights dinner, smelling good, plenty of fresh veg in it as well. Sorry youv'e been feeling down Joan,I'm trying to not let it all get me down, it's bloomin' hard though. I'm lucky because I do see my families at least once or twice a week, one or the others pop in just to say hello and ask if I need anything doing, unlike you and DH not seeing your lovely daughter for months, nice that you hear from her in the week.Not the same as meeting up thats for sure,but nothing we can do.
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Missing my neighbour too! Can't do anything about that.... although she is safe now.

Weeds were annoying me and they come easily as everything is so wet, 10minutes was plenty though. It was surprising how much I achieved.

Cheese and mushroom omelette tonight with Cauldron sausages and oven chips.

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nothing New, most of us will be staying inside with the Frigid Weather. Tomorrow in the small city I live in we will have their annual Volunteer Fireman's Brat Fry. I really feel sorry for the Firemen who will be frying the brats and hamburgers in 1C (33.8) weather. We always sponsor the Fire Dept. and never missed going. This year because of the COVID there will be only be a drive through. There won't be any side raffles. My son and I in the past will buy a lot of raffle tickets and waited until they drew the winners. Usually we were lucky at least we will one of the side raffle. This year my son gave me so much money to buy him some hamburgers & brats and any money left he wanted to give to the Fire Dept. I dread just going out in the cold to go through the drive through but we must support our volunteer fire dept. 

Joan your cheese & mushroom omelette sounds good but for lunch I'm making cheese, mushroom pizza. 

O


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Oh that is good that you are getting a bit done in the garden. Mine is looking a wreck. Still I did notice the garlic is doing well and the rhubarb has made an appearance. I've got 6 crowns this year. Lots of lovely pies and crumbles to look forward to. I'm still behaving myself with the treats. No sweets, no cake. I am enjoying baking, but am giving it all away to my son and daughter in law. Still I am making a gradual difference to my weight and health. It's the nibbling that was my down fall. I did toad in the hole for today's dinner but did not have any of the hole. 

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Perhaps you should have had some of the hole Jeannie, no calories there --ha ha.-- You have more willpower than me, I just can't resist anything sweet, biscuits, cakes puddings and chocolate of corse, so well done you for dropping a few pounds.---
When I was in the front garden feeding the birds I noticed lots of Bluebells just poking their leaves through the ground, I love them and when they all come up my garden is full of them. I also have a lot of big red poppies, they appear every year too.
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite a colourful garden you will be getting Jan with your bluebells and poppies, roll on spring eh ?
Joan, I was sorry to hear about your neighbour passing away. Living next door to you for so many years she would have been more like family.
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

R you picking anything from your garden yet, Susan?
What did you plant this year? 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Spent most of the time focusing on the front gardens so the veggie area got neglected this year. There are some potatoes and rhubarb but that’s about it. Today I’ve been planting some pigs face and Busy Lizzie. I’m trying to get lots of ground cover established to keep any weeds out. This year was horrendous for weeds.
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

The weeds are a permanent nuisance, they always seem to find somehow to grow!!

It's snowing here and starting to settle 0C... Pretty to watch but not nice to go out in.

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U won’t be building a snowman then Joan ? No, maybe not, better to stay in the house and keep warm ( and safe ).
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Uh,ooo it's trying to snow here, just little bits blowing about in the wind, but won't be long before it decides to do it proper.
The roads and pavements are all dry so when it does come it'll settle brrrr. I got some really good weed killer from Amazon, if you want the name of it I can give it to you. It's not as expensive as Resolve and I think it does a better job. Actually I think you pay for the name don't you.?
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Uh,ooo it's trying to snow here, just little bits blowing about in the wind, but won't be long before it decides to do it proper.
> The roads and pavements are all dry so when it does come it'll settle brrrr. I got some really good weed killer from Amazon, if you want the name of it I can give it to you. It's not as expensive as Resolve and I think it does a better job. Actually I think you pay for the name don't you.?
> V


Very interested in the name please Jan!! :sm11: I use Resolve but it's doesn't always do the job.

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Job-Done-Tough-Killer-Black/dp/B07CF4577Q/ref=sr_1_26?crid=HA3NEPUOPOFR&dchild=1&keywords=weedkillers+high-performance&qid=1612704439&sprefix=weedkiller%2Caps%2C337&sr=8-26

Hope this works Joan.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Job-Done-Tough-Killer-Black/dp/B07CF4577Q/ref=sr_1_26?crid=HA3NEPUOPOFR&dchild=1&keywords=weedkillers+high-performance&qid=1612704439&sprefix=weedkiller%2Caps%2C337&sr=8-26
> 
> Hope this works Joan.


Yes. Thank you Jan, will give it a try!


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Zig Zag Game 

A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Apple pie and thick cream,
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Baked beans

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cheese platter.
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Devil Food Cake, Does anyone's back hurt when you stand too long in the kitchen? First it starts with my legs then it goes to my lower back. 

I have been in the kitchen most of the day. I made a double batch of German potato salad. A pistachio and butterscotch tortes. My son will be stopping by after work tomorrow. He ordered hamburgers and brats from the Fireman's Brat Fry which was today. He usually gets one hamburger & brat plus the German Potato Salad & the Pistachio Torte. If the Brat Fry would have been inside today I would have picked this up at the Firehouse. It was a drive-through to be on the safe side with hamburgers & brats, a plate with either hamburger or brat baked beans & German Potato Salad. I got my son his hamburgers and brats and decided to make the rest. Of course Mom's is better and you get more of it. Can't just make one helping or one piece of torte. 
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Everything Spicy 

F


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Every time I stand in the kitchen for a long time I get an aching back. Today I made a fiery ginger cake from a recipe on the back of ginger pieces. It is the best cake that I have ever made and it will be all gone by tomorrow if DH has his way. It is simply gorgeous. I told my youngest son about it on the phone today and he wants the recipe sent onto him, I will try and type it out for him.

We are in for a snowy spell and right now it is freezing outside, brrrrrr. 

I’ve just started to knit a jumper for myself in a green marble chunky (James Brett wool) and I am pleased with it so far. Well, must try and get some sleep - Night night to all.

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fiery ginger cake sounds good, can you share the recipe please Sandra ? I love anything ginger.
Ann, sounds like you are spoiling your son with all these goodies. Yes, I get a sore back too after standing too long in the kitchen. I need to have short breaks so I can sit down. Another disadvantage of getting older I suppose.
G


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Going to try and type the recipe out as the package isn’t too good and won’t photocopy, then I’ll post it for all to share. It’s simply delicious either on its own or with custard.

Snow has arrived - brrr and it is going to be a cold week. Plenty of knitting on the go and maybe a little walk out as long as it isn’t too slippy! I don't want to break any bones.

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ginger cake love it, recipe please Sandra. I can join the aching back club when I stand in the kitchen and have to have regular sit downs. I've got what's called a perch stool,my daughter in law got it for me after I had my hip replacement but I keep it in the bathroom,I should get another for in the kitchen.Snowing here and it's settling .Show us your jumper when it's finished Sandra.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Have a taste for ginger cake too... Spread with proper butter.

I belong to the bad back club too, I have a perching stool to, it belonged to my neighbour. Very useful it is too. It gets used when I cut hubby's hair!!

What size needles are you using Sandra?

I had to brave the snow to feed the birds, it's a never ending job.

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I also braved the weather to feed the birds Joan, poor things were sitting waiting in the hedge near my window.I have just ordered a perching stool for the kitchen, I hadn't thought of doing that till the subject of back aches here. I'm being a bit extravagent buying another, but the one in the bathroom is handy too. We have to spoil ourselves don't we ha ha.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jan anything that helps is a bonus not an extravagance! 

We get Great spotted wood peckers as well as the parrots and they soon empty the feeders. Can't give up on them now.

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'K'not ever had a parrot in my garden Joan or a woodpecker, just, common little sparrows, robins, blue tits and blackbirds, oh and pigeons and jackdaws, they bully the small birds, but they've all got to survive and they're lovely to watch.
One of my sons gave me a home made mac. cheese yesterday, so I'm having some of it for dinner tonight with mixed veg, a tasty dinner for you and DH Joan.? I'm toying with the idea of an air fryer, you can get small ones which would do for me,The Aga is lovely, but it takes an age for it to reach temperature, so if I fancied say, fish fingers and chips, by the time the ovens hot enough I'm off the idea,---or would it be just another gadget to push at the back of a cupboard.Decisions, decisions !!
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kind of you Sandra to type out the recipe for us kitchen girls. Is a perching stool a particular style or can any stool be used ? I must admit, I should get one too. I remember seeing an ad somewhere ages ago for a mat you can buy to go next to the kitchen bench. It’s supposed to help with sore feet and backs, I should have taken more notice.
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Looking around at the air fryers too Jan but I don’t know how much bench space they take up. I’ve heard good reports about them but there’s so many different ones to choose from. We need an expert to give us some advice.
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My son and D.I.L swear by theirs, I found a 2 ltre. one for £40 on Amazon which would be plenty big enough for me being on my own. Then I read the ratings, some raved about it, others said they wish they had saved their money !--- Have a browse on Amazon Sue see what you think.
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Kind of you Sandra to type out the recipe for us kitchen girls. Is a perching stool a particular style or can any stool be used ? I must admit, I should get one too. I remember seeing an ad somewhere ages ago for a mat you can buy to go next to the kitchen bench. Itâs supposed to help with sore feet and backs, I should have taken more notice.
> L


Sue hope you can see a pic of a perching stool, the height is generally adjustable. The seat is higher than a dining chair.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

N our kitchen I have a dinette set that is a above average in height. The seat of the chair aligns with one's butt. I usually move the chair next to the stove when I need to stir for any length of time. 
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh thanks Joan, it looks nice and safe and stable. 
Jan, I’ve been looking at the Tefal brand of air fryer but they are pretty expensive. I think Phillips have a good reputation for air fryers, I’ll google them too. How did we use to manage without google ? Haha
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Part of our life now "Google" When everything works it's Heaven and there is a problem then it's Hell. Right now with our new computer we can't make a connection with our printer. We had the Geek Squad working on it today. We usually buy our computer and everything that goes with it from Best Buy. They do offer free service incase there is trouble. One day wasted today, we will see if they can fix it tomorrow. 
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Question about air fryers Sue, are we paying for brand names or are they pretty much the same whether you pay through the nose for a brand name, or go for a cheaper version. I certainly wouldn't spend £100 on one just because it's a well known name. In fact I don't think I'm going to bother buying one.
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Rocking Chairs in front of Cracker Barrel Store. Now they put tables and chairs for outdoor dining and removed the rockers. It’s a old time chain restaurant in the states.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Reaching for expensive brands doesn't always pay, Jan. A while back I needed a new pressure cooker, I liked the look of an all singing and dancing one for about £110. but it was out of stock everywhere. I ended up with a Tower brand one for £30. I have been very pleased with it and would change it now!

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

So you have proved it doesn't always pay to go go for expensive items Joan, the air fryer I looked at was a Tower brand at £40, that brand name has been around for years hasn't it.
Well it looks as if the snow is clearing fast here, I cleared my front path and fed the birds, the sun appeared this afternoon and help to melt it, so tomorrow , unless we have more snow in the night it should be safe to go for a little stroll.
T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Take it easy if you go for a walk girls, it's very icy out there. I've just had a nasty fall in the bedroom. Tripped on a wire and landed on my wooden magazine rack right into the muscle of my upper arm. Really looked awful. Had a dent in the muscle and it's going black and blue. My knuckle got hurt a bit but not bad. It's so cold didn;t fancy putting an ice pack on it. Never mind could have been worse, could have broken my glasses or something. Had a good day before that. Made a large meat pie. Enough for 8 portions. Treated us to a nice bit of chuck steak at the real butcher. He knows his animals locally. It was really nice with a bit of bacon and mushrooms too. 


U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'U' were lucky you didn't hurt yourself really bad Jeannie, do be careful, we don't want any broken bones. I hope you've tucked that wire out of the way.--- Your meat pie sounds delish, , did you have creamy mashed potatoes , veg and plenty of gravy with it? My mouths watering just thinking about it, We always buy meat from a 'proper' butcher, he has his own farm and slaughter house.It costs a bit more but it's well worth it.
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very Good Idea buying from the Butcher. We often buy our meat from our local meat market. Not only the meat taste better but I like that I can buy whatever the amount I want. In the stores the meat is prepackage in larger amounts than what we can eat at one serving. 

Jeanne, so sorry of your accident, make sure those cords are out of your way. 
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

We have a great local butcher too, he even gets in freshly caught seafoods on certain days of the week. Plus he has ready prepared gourmet chicken dishes too. 
Jeannie, glad you didn’t hurt yourself too badly and have no broken bones. The meat pie sounds delicious, I’m fancying a piece now. 
XYZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

xtras that you get from your local butcher I would be going there all the time if we had one like that. We love freshly caught seafood. You get prepared gourmet chicken dishes besides what a Bonanza! There are couple grocery stores where we get our seafood but often on Fridays we get a take out. 
Y, Z A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes Ann, we are very fortunate having such a well stocked butcher. When the Covid hit Tasmania, a few months back, all the supermarkets ran out of meat. Everyone descended on our butcher and he had sold out within hours. He had to close his shop for a few days to restock. It seemed people had travelled miles to come and buy his products.
ZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zeal the Supply for his customers, sounds like a wonderful place. 
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A lovely sunny day here, l planted out some more pigs face which I had taken cuttings of. Hope nothing nibbles them, I’ve put a temporary wire cover over them as we’ve got a few bunnies running around. Hubby saw a wombat leaving our garden the other day. It was 7 am and hubby was off for 9 holes of golf. He said it looked really healthy as some of them have developed an awful skin disease, caught from feral cats. Did you know that wombats do square shaped poo ?
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Blimey Sue,never knew wombats did square poo, wonder if their bum holes are square? 
I hope your young plants don't get nibbled by the bunnies. Yesterday afternoon the roads and pavements were clear of snow, so I decided to have a short walk and get some nice cold fresh air today, well I was wrong, looked out the window when I got up it was white over again,so that's that idea done with.grrrrr. Never mind,I can do a few jobs about the house then do some knitting.
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Blimey Sue,never knew wombats did square poo, wonder if their bum holes are square?
> 
> C


Could be you are right Jan, I don't think you can google it! :sm12:

Wish I could get out into the garden, but it is far too cold. Temp is down to freezing and the wind chill makes it feel like minus 5C!!!! Hope the bunnies leave your plants to grow Sue.

How are you feeling today Jeannie? look after yourself.

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Done some well needed cleaning and tidying upstairs seeing as my plan for some fresh air was spoilt with the wretched snow. You are right Joan it is very cold out, I've just had to go out to fill my coal and log bins,it's kept stored in a little shed opposite my back door, had to clear the snow before I could open shed door, feeling scared all the time that I'd slip, all gathered in safe and sound and I got a bit of fresh air ha ha.
Hope your bruises aren't too bad today Jeannie.
E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

All black and blue this morning - thank you for the kind words. Yes , husband has rigged me up a better recharging system for my laptop - so no more tripping I hope.

The pie was fab. Been winding wool all morning. By hand around my footstall. Got some lovely 4 ply at Christmas in beautiful colours - all in hanks!
It's looking lovely though and gave me something different to do. 


B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Beautiful coloured wools Jeannie, have you decided what to make ? Glad you enjoyed your pie, also glad to hear DH has tucked that darn wire away so you won't trip again. I 'm knitting baby coats and beanies for the preemie babies at the local hospital. I don't know wether they are accepting them because of covid, I'll ring them when I have a few ready to see what they say.
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Can remember as a child, mum used to wind her wool around my arms. It used to feel nice, a sort of ticklish feeling.
Jan, you be very careful outside, moving the coal and wood, we don’t want any accidents. I have to ask, do you get the coal delivered the same way as like it was years ago? 
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Done that with my Mother winding wool around the arms. Now when I get a hank I usually wrap it around my knees and knit with it while I'm unwinding. I don't undo my hanks unless I'm going to knit with it. 

Jeannie I remember a time when I was carrying Christmas packages from the car into the house. The garage was dark I went to use the steps into the house but I step long side of the steps into a bucket. I lost my balance and landed on my head. Lucky no damage was done because I had to work the next day. I remember coming home my hubby install a overhead motion light in the garage. Those husbands will fix the problem if they have to. Both cases the accidents could have been a lot worst but the good thing it won't happen again. Now it's a matter of healing soon your black & blue marks will go away.

E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Even though it is blowing a gale and icy in all the water butts etc., we have no snow still here. Thank goodness. I remember about 2010 for two years running we had deep snow. The roads looked like toboggan runs with the snow sweeping up the high banks. Everything looked fabulous, but we were iced in for two weeks. The mail could not get through either. So a kind farmer brought it down for us all eventually. Don't want that again. Bruises look brutal and I've obviously pulled muscles in my chest and shoulder when I caught my arm. Still able to knit and in fact today I have made bread and it is in the warming oven. We will have spaghetti bolognaise and crusty rolls. Good oh. Hubby just went for a walk up the lane and said it was dangerous as the puddles were now ice and was like a skating rink up there where the wind whips up.. I'm staying in the warm thank you.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Friday again, where is the time going ?
We’ve got my son and daughter-in-law arriving in a couple of weeks, Whoopee. We’ve also got friends from Queensland visiting in a week or so. They are hiring a camper van and doing a tour of some of the island.
Hopefully Covid doesn’t rear it’s ugly head and close off the borders.
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fatal Falls could happen with all that ice. I fell a few times on the ice and always landed on the back of my head. I got so afraid of the ice after awhile if I couldn't drive up close to where I wanted to go I won't go in. It got really bad I was so afraid of the ice I needed someone to either drive me from the parking lot to the door where I worked or I made sure I walked with someone. I was so grateful when I could retire. What is so sad the woman who was a head of personnel had a fall in the parking lot at work. It took her life. 
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gong and did it Susan you beat me to the Punch. 

With all your company not only closing the borders be careful of not catching the COVID. I'm getting my jab next week Thursday.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gong and did it Susan you beat me to the Punch. 

With all your company not only closing the borders be careful of not catching the COVID. I'm getting my jab next week Thursday.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hasn’t been any new Covid cases in Queensland, seems to be Victoria that have the worst of it again. I’ll be glad to get my Covid vaccine but I don’t think they have arrived in Australia yet.
When I lived in the uk, I used to hate the icy roads too, especially after having a fall. It takes your confidence away and now that I’ve got a replacement hip I would be really worried about falling.
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm really scared to go out when the paths are icey, the only time I do is to fetch coal and wood from the shed,I have some rock salt and scatter some of that out the door before I venture out.Sue you asked if coal was still delivered by the coal man-- no I get mine delivered from our local garden centre, petrol stations and super markets sell it too. But I do remember when the coal man pulled up outside a house, dragged a bag of coal onto his back and either tipped it in heap in the yard, or even traipsed through the house and tipped it down the cellar which was done at my grandma's house. You got to the cellar through a door under the stairs and down some steps !!! Talk about the good old days 'eh.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jan, I used to be scared of the coal men when they delivered our coal. With their mucky faces and big black boots clattering up the back garden path, I used to go and hide. I remember when the smokeless zones came in and the alternative to coal was coke ( I think ). I know it was a lot more expensive than coal much to my dads disgust. 
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Knitting little beanies and cardis for preemie babys, I rang the hospital and they are accepting them during the covid, the n
Lurse said to wash them first and that'll be fine. When we went to being smokeless zones and having to burn coke, the gas works were quite near to where I lived as a kid, and Mum would take an old pram to fetch a couple of bags, I don't remember whether it was more expensive than coal. i think if you fetched it yourself it was cheaper. Imagine having to do that these days .
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Luxury have having a gas furnace. No mess only turn it on. The only problem we have is the dryness in the house even though we have April Aire. The April Aire doesn't always take care of the dryness. At night we have a humidifier which helps a lot. I haven't been getting up in the middle night to go to the loo. I get more of a sound sleep with the humidifier on. 

M


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Now Ann , I do envy you the dry air. We are always wet here in North Devon. Even in the Summer, the dew is heavy and tomatoes can't be grown outside or they go brown , not red. Chucking the wood and coal on here at the moment. Very cold indeed. No snow though - so that's something, but icy blasts. 

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Overcast with a Fridge Blast of 0 degree on Sunday and the following Sunday a 30 degree difference of 30 degrees. Once we get the warm air coming in I guess it will stay that way. The fridge air I hope killed off the population of bugs that we get in the simmer months. One more week then I can treasure the warmth. 
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pottering around here, catching up with a few chores. It’s warm outside, going to get to 27 degrees here, wish I could send you girls some warm sunshine.
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quite a difference 80 degrees compare to what we are having. Before long we will be complaining it's too hot. We will get through this cold snap and 30 degrees I can handle. 
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Reading the weather temperature here on my phone today is cloudy -3c feels like-9c, but the sun is shining ,roads and paths are clear of snow so I'm not complaining at least I can get out there to feed the birds and later, go for a little stroll and feel fresh air on my face.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Reading the weather temperature here on my phone today is cloudy -3c feels like-9c, but the sun is shining ,roads and paths are clear of snow so I'm not complaining at least I can get out there to feed the birds and later, go for a little stroll and feel fresh air on my face.
> S


Same weather here Jan, birds are all fed. Need to put the rubbish and then I shall stay in the warm, arthritis is playing up today.

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

This weather is bad for arthritis Joan, and it finds all other aches and pains as well. I was brave and took the rubbish bags out, black bins for household waste, blue lids for recycling.Bought some dried meal worms from Amazon, I soak some in a plastic container for about an hour to soften them, robin and blackie love them---.Don't laugh, but I had a couple of rounds of bread left, so I toasted them, spread some peanut but on them, put some latex gloves on and squidged it up into bird beak size crumbs, put it on the bird table, watched out the window, and down they came squabbling for the best bits ,-- I really must get out more if thats the way I pass some time ha ha ha. Ah well, makes a change from knitting.
Just thought Joan have you got any of those little hand warmers to put in some mittens or gloves for your poor hands ?
I think I mentioned them a couple of winters ago if you can remember that far back ?
U :sm16: :sm18:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> This weather is bad for arthritis Joan, and it finds all other aches and pains as well. I was brave and took the rubbish bags out, black bins for household waste, blue lids for recycling.Bought some dried meal worms from Amazon, I soak some in a plastic container for about an hour to soften them, robin and blackie love them---.Don't laugh, but I had a couple of rounds of bread left, so I toasted them, spread some peanut but on them, put some latex gloves on and squidged it up into bird beak size crumbs, put it on the bird table, watched out the window, and down they came squabbling for the best bits ,-- I really must get out more if thats the way I pass some time ha ha ha. Ah well, makes a change from knitting.
> Just thought Joan have you got any of those little hand warmers to put in some mittens or gloves for your poor hands ?
> I think I mentioned them a couple of winters ago if you can remember that far back ?
> U :sm16: :sm18:


U had a good idea for the birds Jan, I'm sure they would have enjoyed that! Yes I have hand warmers and I use microwave wheat and lavender bags on my back and knees! I also wear fingerless mittens in doors............

:sm11:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very pleased to hear you have some microwave warmers Joan, warmth does seem to help ease the pain doesn't it.
I'm having some home made carrot soup for my lunch, just right for a day like today.
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Very pleased to hear you have some microwave warmers Joan, warmth does seem to help ease the pain doesn't it.
> I'm having some home made carrot soup for my lunch, just right for a day like today.
> W


Well I've just had prawns, celery, cherry tomatoes and crispbread, followed by a soya yogurt.

Enjoy your Soup Jan!

XYZA


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Your carrot soup sounds lovely. We had a stir fry, with veg and rice. Can't believe it's even colder today. The ice on the water buts etc., is over an inch thick. Poor little dicky birds couldn't get a drink. Broke up what I could. They are enjoying the meal worm coconut shells. Only 49p in Home Bargains.
The woodpecker has a field day with them.


A


----------



## lkg67 (Jan 25, 2016)

Tupperware


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A lot of spoilt birds at Jans place, peanut butter toast for breakfast and perhaps some strawberry jam on toast tomorrow. 
Joan, I hope your arthritis eases up, it’s no fun is it ? Hope your Springtime weather arrives soon and that helps ease the pain.
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bed & Breakfast at Susan's, are you ready for all your company? Some ways seeing your son and DIL couldn't fast enough for you and before you know it's time for them to go back home. Then friends are coming also. 
Will they be staying with you? 
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Bed & Breakfast at Susan's, are you ready for all your company? Some ways seeing your son and DIL couldn't fast enough for you and before you know it's time for them to go back home. Then friends are coming also.
> Will they be staying with you?
> C


Coming to stay for one or two nights. They are hiring a camper van and touring parts of the island. I don't know how comfy the beds are in camper vans but I'm sure they will have fun. Yes, we're really looking forward to seeing my son and DIL, she's over the worst of the morning sickness thank goodness. 
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

DIL & Son is expecting on what date? You probably said but my senior mind's needs a reminder. I think you said this will be their first child. 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Estimated late August. Yes, it is their first child though they’ve got two furbabies, a dog and a cat who are very spoilt. I hope the pets don’t get overly jealous when the new baby arrives. 
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

First came my daughter's two cats. When her second child came one of the cats had to go. Then she had another child then the fourth child. The second cat had to go with my last GD. Since my GD is now 4 my daughter got two new kittens. I need to be careful around cats my allergies will kick in. My daughter never could have a cat when she lived at home as a child but we had a dog. I haven't been inside her house since she got the two new kittens. She got them during the pandemic. Before with her cats I would stay outside or she would visit us at our house. 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grim for you Ann, being allergic to cats. Is it any type of cat that you are allergic to or just long haired. I miss my cat Colin, he’s been gone about 4 years now and he was such a sweet boy. 
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Had a bad reaction to my BIL cat. It was Christmas and all the family on Art's side gather together. I remember I had to go outside to get air I was choking, I think it was the dandruff from his cat. Since then I have been very careful when I'm around cats. 
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Had a bad reaction to my BIL cat. It was Christmas and all the family on Art's side gather together. I remember I had to go outside to get air I was choking, I think it was the dandruff from his cat. Since then I have been very careful when I'm around cats.
> I


It's very scary when that happens. I had a similar experience years ago with a friends short haired terrier dog. I had a sort of asthma attack and was wheezing and sneezing. It was only the one time and now I'm ok with any breed of dog.
When I was still at school I had a part time job as a kennel maid and I used to sneeze a lot at work. I think it was the sawdust that we used in the kennels that set me off. I enjoyed getting paid so I persevered. 
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just a reminder don't forget your Valentine Today
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kisses for your Valentine.
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Love is in the air today all the love birds enjoying romantic dinners. Except for the young couple next door,they've been having a right old shouting match since about 7-00am it woke me up , couldn't get back to sleep for a Sunday lie in so got up, showered, washed my hair and early breakfast.Looking out the window it's surprising how many people are out and about so early all wrapped up warm going for a walk I guess.
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Making the Best of Fat Tuesday until Ash Wed. 
Valentine's Day my hubby both had pastry along with our cup of coffee. Wishing all my kitchen friends including Bonnie a Happy Valentine's Day!
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Not good for Jan being woken from her sleep by rowing neighbours. Maybe he forgot to buy something nice for his missus, haha.
We didn’t do anything special though we did go in the spa together. What a laugh, talk about displaced water when we both got in. We were like a pair of hippos and poor hubby had difficulty getting out, we couldn’t stop laughing. It was good fun though and helped ease a few aches and pains.
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh how I wish I could've joined you two in the spa Sue,that would've made 3 hippos in the tub having a laugh.Laughter is the best medicine so they say. -- Well we had rain yesterday, no snow in the gardens, roads & paths nice and clear, and it's not as cold.
P


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Pleased all the snow has gone and the sun is now shining. My friend in the North East is phoning this afternoon, so a good long natter is on the cards. Knitting the sleeves for my green jumper at some point this afternoon. Spaghetti Bolognese for tea tonight followed with some bread and butter pudding which I made from some stale tea cakes. The garden is begging to be tidied up but that will have to wait for another day. Me and DH had the first vaccine last week and I ended up spending thursday in bed with the headache from hell. But that is a small price to pay if we are safe from the dreaded Covid. I’m ok now, thankfully.

Q or R


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Quick get the chocolates out - its Fat Tuesday tomorrow! Haha! I need no encouraging!

R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Rolls with butter 

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rude awakening in the small ours with flashing blue lights through our bedroom window. There were two fire engines but fortunately no sign of any fires!! Hopefully a false alarm.

The snow has finally gone, I hope that's the end of it as we have a hosp. appt on Weds.

Any room for a fourth Sue? I'll bring some chocolate in case Sandra is joining in. Maybe we should contact Bonnie and all join in. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Skipping out from going into the hot tub! I would love to join in with the laughter and will be taking lots of pictures. Because of my pacemaker a hot tub is a no no for me. 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tip your toes in the spa Ann while you are taking the photos. We all need a good laugh and you’ll certainly get one seeing our antics. 
Oh Joan that would have been scary, seeing the fire engines outside. Glad there was nothing major going on. 
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U probably will trip me and I will fall in, what a Big Splash that would be :sm12: :sm09:
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very funny seeing us all in bikinis, Sues poor hubby would have to avert his eyes, either that or have another glass of whisky ha ha ha .
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Whiskey, could it be Jameson! Art will be there as long as he can have a glass of his favorite whiskey in his hand. 

click, click click will I be having fun taking pictures. 

X, Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes if Art and Sues hubby got together while we young maids were flaunting our assets, they'd be in hysterics. Now that has set me off with the giggles.
A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Among the men we can't leave out Joan's , Sandra, Jeannie and Bonnie's hubby's I hope I didn't forget anyone. I don't think Sandy isn't married but maybe she will bring a friend. 
What a Party we will have....how Big is Susan's Hot Tub? 
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Be a bit of a tight squeeze but more fun. I wonder if there’s a water version of the game Twister, haha. That would make our swim goggles fog up seeing what we see underwater.
C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Can Goods to donate food 

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Donate Food to the Food Pantry for our pool party is that what you mean? Maybe we could all bring a grocery bag to share. I have been shut in sooo long that getting out to meet my kitchen friends will be a Blast!!!
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Donate Food to the Food Pantry for our pool party is that what you mean? Maybe we could all bring a grocery bag to share. I have been shut in sooo long that getting out to meet my kitchen friends will be a Blast!!!
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Everything is sorted here girls, the spa is running at a perfect temperature and the esky is full of ice cold beverages.
Don’t forget to bring your swimsuits, we don’t want to frighten the alpacas next door, showing our bouncy bits. 
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Frightening sight for all never mind the alpacas, ha ha. Of course we must include the rest of the kitchen gang and their partners, more the merrier, and we'll be in the open air so no need to worry,bring masks if it'll make you feel more safe. Food bags a good idea, there'll be lots of mouths to feed.If we can't all fit in the tub we'll have to take it in turns, the ones who sit out can have a good laugh at all the antics in the tub, I'm so glad we can all be together.
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Guess we've all been vaccinated now, not sure about Sue though. We'll have a whale of a time won't we? Hope the neighbours are well out of earshot!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm11:


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Have just received my letter from the NHS. So now got to wait for my GP surgery to ring me with a date.  Hope it's this week. You won;t get me in the pool. I have to rev myself up just to have a bath. he he 


I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I’ll get the hoist organised for you Jeannie, we’ll get you in the spa no worries, haha. Hope you don’t have to wait too long to get your appointment.
I hope Ann is ok. I heard on the news that there’s power outages in areas of the US. That would be awful over there for this time of the year.
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just getting the motorbike and sidecar out of the garage , I shall pick Joan up, she can ride pillion and Jeannie can ride shot gun in the sidecar, I've booked a Uber for the rest of the girls so it's all systems go for the spa.
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Just getting the motorbike and sidecar out of the garage , I shall pick Joan up, she can ride pillion and Jeannie can ride shot gun in the sidecar, I've booked a Uber for the rest of the girls so it's all systems go for the spa.
> K


Keep the rain off then Jan, I hope you have a spare set of leathers. I've always fancies a set!! 
:sm09: :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Like the idea of us in leathers !! The sidecar has a hood so if it does rain you'll be ok.-- I'm sitting here giggling at the thought of us setting off :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm04: :sm23: 
M


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

May I sit in the sidecar please? I had a ride in a one years ago when I was in my teens and it was great - not to everyone’s taste though. I have a Triumph leather bikers jacket.

Well, I have to go and actually see a dr this afternoon. The headaches have returned with a vengeance and last night I couldn’t sleep. I want a scan on the sinus area and an allergy test as something is clearly not right. I’ll let you all know how I get on.

Happy biking.

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Like the idea of us in leathers !! The sidecar has a hood so if it does rain you'll be ok.-- I'm sitting here giggling at the thought of us setting off :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm04: :sm23:
> M


My leathers would need to be red, what about you Jan? What a sight that would be... Perhaps we should travel after dark. :sm16:

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

No Joan, we can't travel overnight,I haven't got a licence so if we got pulled over for speeding I'd be in big trouble. We will ride along steadily, and apart from you in those lovely red leathers no-one will take any notice.
Poor Sandra, she so wanted to ride shot-gun, but she has to get these problems of hers sorted, it's gone on long enough, keep us posted Sandra as to how you get on and take care xx.
When we get to the spa Joan I hope the chaps have got the bbq going, we'll need some refreshments, and I'll need a G n T
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh no girls, don’t travel overnight when the Tasmanian Devils are out and about. We don’t want Joan’s bottom getting nipped by their sharp teeth, haha.
Bbq all sorted, there’s something for everyone, including seafood for Joan. Malcolm is bringing some of his King Edwards and I believe he’s still got some ripe plums in his drawers.
P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Pleasing Places to Visit And Great Food

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite excited at the thought of Malcolm joining us,I've heard he makes a great spotted dick so I'll bring custard, also if brings his taters and plums ,-- which always amaze me at the size of them---, we can have spuds on the bbq and stewed plums and custard,he'll be able to chat with the chaps and offer some good gardening tips on how to grow good sized fruit and veg.

R


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Please don;t mention Malcom's plums, I nearly chocked on my tea. I'm a good shot Jan if you want me to keep a look out for the cops or the Tasmanian Devils. Can't wait to see Joan in her lovely red gear. I quite fancy lime green ones. I've a hankering for an Aussie Burger now. 


Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Real secret to Malcolms plums is , he keeps them in a drawer wrapped in a little knitted bag individually and that keeps them firm and plump.I quite like plum crumble if I can't get cooking apples,Malcolm also has nice big marrows, have you tried stuffed marrow girls.-- Jeannie bring your shot gun just in case we run into trouble with the Tazmanian devil, the cops I can deal with by offering them some of my sweeties.!!!
S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Some plum crumble sounds lush - don;t think I have ever used plums. I have had a punnet of plums for 2 weeks and they still aren't ripe. When I was young and went to the Fair at Hampton Court. I always came away with a prize at the rifle range. Still reckon I could manage to hit something. Today we had old fashioned sausages, mash and peas with lovely onion gravy. so nice and warming.


T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

To help ripen your plums Jeannie, put a banana near them, they give off a gas called ethane. Bangers mash and peas with onion gravy yummy. I had a jacket potato, scooped the middle out, mashed it with butter and grated cheese, piled it back in the shells , popped in the oven to melt the cheese, had some nice smoked bacon with it. Fresh fruit salad and custard for after.
U


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Unable to attend our meet up this time but I will be thinking about you all. I have had practice in clay pigeon shooting in the past so I would be helpful in protecting us all against those little devils!

A trip to the drs the other day and now she wants me to have a scan to see what these headaches are all about! I asked to have a scan last November! Also she wants to wait until after the scan to see if I need an allergy test. Oh well, we leave our lives in their hands. Fingers crossed that I get this sorted one day as I cannot stand these daily headaches for much more. They take all of the joy out of life. I have finished my jumper and just need to sew it together but that takes eye work and my eyes hurt with the headaches. Also I am looking to make a simple cowl for one of my grand daughters who has asked me to knit it. I dont feel like I can let her down.

Take care all and I will be dropping in now and again. Enjoy your meet up. Jan the jacket potato scooped out and mixed with cheese was one of the things that we did at Cookery classes years (many) ago. It is a go to supper for me on many occasions.

Love to all.

V


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Very sorry you are suffering so badly with those bloomin headaches. I get dreadful headaches, I think it is caused by my neck. I damaged myself some years back helping a friend who was dealing with cancer. She used to put her whole weight on me and in the end I had to tell her I couldn't help her any more. Such a shame though as I was her only hope of getting about to our local village craft clubs etc., So I do hope you manage to find a sensible answer to yours. Please keep on dropping in and let us know how you are getting on. Pain killers arn't the answer sometimes are they. Making bread this morning. 



W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Well dear Sandra and Jeannie, I do hope you both get some respite from these terrible headaches. It’s a worry that you both don’t know what’s causing them. 
I have discovered that Malcolm has a diploma in massage techniques, working on his plums keeps him in good practice. 
Maybe after spending some time in the spa us girls will allow Malcolm to give us a bit of healing therapy, nudge nudge, wink wink.
XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes we all wish Sandra and Jeannie,the best with all the head ache problems and Sandra's scan proves that something can be done
Malcolm is a man of many hidden talents,I might let him take a look at my melons, they've become very droopy,I think it could be lack of sunlight.Did you know he won first prize in the national garden show last year with his fruit and veggies, the judges were astounded at the size of his cucumbers and plums.
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

And don’t forget the size of his King Edwards too Jan. Yes, that’s a good idea to bring your drooping melons to our spa party. We can all examine them and give you our thoughts, it’s good that Malcolm is such a knowledgeable man. I’ll let him have a look at my peaches, they’re not as luscious as they used to be.
B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Bus full of people on a wine and dinner tour

C


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Crikey Malcolm is a living wonder. I hope he can sort me out too. Made scotch eggs today. Never done them before. Absolutely lovely. 
I would really love to see the kangaroos when we are over there. What does a tazmanian devil look like




D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Delicious Scotch eggs, please bring some to our get together Jeannie.
Here’s a picture of a Tasmanian devil. They look cute until they open their mouths and show their teeth, they have a very strong bite, capable of biting straight through a humans leg. I promise I haven’t invited them to our spa party. :sm06: :sm09: :sm09:
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eek just looking at that little devils teeth scare me. Scotch eggs mm yummy, ages since I made them.Dull and raining here so another day indoors unless it brightens up later then I'll go for a little walk round the village.
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fine day here today in fact we’ve had some lovely weather for a week or so, just a bit of rain during the evening.
We had a bulk cargo ship pass by the other day, it was flying the Manx flag. It’s a long way from home and had come from Gladstone in Queensland. Not sure where it’s off to next. I love the Isle of Man, could quite easily have lived there when I holidayed there many years ago. 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good weather here today, just pegged some bath towels on the line, hope they will dry in the breeze! 

Those teeth look evil Sue, do you see them at all?

H


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Hope we don’t come up against those Tasmanian little devils, they look evil! 

I feel a bit better today with the headache not too bad. At the weekend I finished my green jumper and will post it soon on KP.

Just been raining here and the garden needs a good tidy up.

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hope them devils are well away from Sue, they do look evil. No use hanging my washing out Joan, but I hope you get yours dry. What have you got on your needles? I'm doing 
baby hats, cardis and car blankets for the maternity unit at our General hospital. When Hayley was in there having George, one of the nurses told her how many young unmarried mums come to hospital with nothing, so they dress the baby in donated things for them to take home with them. Hayleys friend is a midwife there so I can give them to Hayley to pass on to her friend to take to the hospital.
I


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-698757-1.html#15891972

I've just posted my green jumper on KP. Hope you like it.

I'm now going to make a knitted cowl for my grand daughter - not sure what colour she wants yet.

Stay safe and sane

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just checked out your jumper Sandra, it's beautiful, nice work. Weather can turn cold again this year so don't put it away for next year just yet .
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep you cosy Sandra, a great piece of work! Will be good for our chilly weather. I'm looking for cardi pattern similar to that! 

Jan I'm just finishing yet another pair of socks.

I've brought the washing in because it clouded over and it was dry enough to put on the heated towel rail! Smells lovely. :sm11:


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Long walk in the Blueberry fields 

M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Long walk in the Blueberry fields 

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Marvellous looking jumper Sandra, I love the colours.
The Tasmanian Devils come out at night so we don’t see them. Occasionally we see them as road kill which is sad. They generally feed off road kill themselves which makes them a target for speeding drivers. 
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Not nice to see the dead tazzis on the road, poor little things even if they are a bit fearsome. Who would like one of my double chocolate muffins? Just out the oven.---https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/chocolate-muffins
O


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

OH Yes please Jan.

My head is bouncing today and I just want the appointment to get here for the scan. I had a bit walk around our village and DH was given the job of popping out for some fresh bread. On the way back to his car he caught his foot in a pothole and now thinks he has broken his ankle. Honestly it never rains but it pours. He grazed all of his hand, banged his knee and now sitting on the settee with an ice pack on his ankle. He wont go to the drs or hospital so it is all down to me. Oh well, it could be worse.

I still dont like the look of those Tasmanian devils - urgh!

Thank you for the kind words about my knitted sweater - I have started to knit a cowl for my grand daughter. Oh and it is my grand son’s 15th birthday today. I am going to phone him this afternoon but my son said that he was busy this morning doing his school work. Strange times which we will all get through. Hugs to you all. ???? 

P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Please Jan, they sounds tasty! No good making something like that just for me - not for diabetic hubby...

Hope you and hubby soon recover. Headaches can be so debilitating.

QR


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rotten luck you are having Sandra, I hope hubby hasn’t broken his ankle. He really needs to get it seen to ASAP as he doesn’t want the blood supply to the area reduced. Why are some men so stubborn? Haha
Jan, I would love a chocolate muffin, I’m having a coffee now so it will make a delicious accompaniment.
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sending muffins and a box of chocolates to you all( here we go wishful thinking again).I hope hubbys ankle isn't broken Sandra, if it is and he doesn't get it seen to, if it heals badly on it's own he could be in for long time pain with it.But if he's stubborn then it's up to him.
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the chocolates and muffins Jan, you are so kind to us girls.
I’ve tried contacting Ann for the last few days with no luck so I sent a message to her friend who is on kp. She managed to phone her and apparently, Ann’s computer is down again. You will have to send her some muffins Jan and try and cheer her up.
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Unreliable are these darn computers, hope it soon gets fixed, and her muffins and chocs are on the way :sm02: She's ok thats the main thing, we all get concerned when one of us goes quiet, especially in these uncertain times.--W eve got very strong winds here today and it woke me up in the night, I'll bet there's some big branches blown down on these country lanes.
V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Vacation treatment at the spa 

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wintry weather here today with strong winds and cold rain. It will be Autumn here in three days, I don’t know where the summer went. Time is going so quickly.
XYZA


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

A bad night's sleep with no sleep at all! ???? Grrr DH is stubborn and won't get his ankle looked at. It's still swollen and now slightly discoloured. Men! ???? He's slept all night. I have the usual headache and now going to have a shower, breakfast then supermarket. Stay safe.

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Bruised and swollen doesn't sound good for hubby 's ankle Sandra,and as I already mentioned before, if it's broken and heals wrongly it'll give him trouble,why are some men so stubborn. At least if he slept well he can't be in pain with it. Treat yourself to something tasty for your lunch when you go shopping, I suggest a big naughty fresh cream cake, take care, stay sane !!
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Bad night for two girls, hope you can have a nap Sandra and watch out if you go for a stroll Jan!

Thanks for the muffin's, Jan, I'll send some to Wiltshire for my daughter!! sm11:

Glad Ann is ok - one wonders when someone is missing. 

Sue does that mean our Spring is on it's way? Daffodils and other spring bulbs are appearing.

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Celebrate your Spring Joan when it arrives, all those lovely daffodils will brighten your day. 
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Celebrate your Spring Joan when it arrives, all those lovely daffodils will brighten your day.
> D


Daffodils are lovely, the Snowdrops have just about finished. The Bluebells are yet to come. I'm definitely a Spring Girl.

I guess you will soon be off to bed, if so, 'night 'night! Sleep tight.

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eye spied my snowdrops under a hedge when I fed the birds yesterday, I also spotted the daffy leaves poking through so Spring is definately on it's way, and I love it.The weather has turned a lot milder, so it's good to be out, I had a nice short walk yesterday, all safe from the ice and snowy pavements and roads.
F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Fish market is open every day except Sunday 

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good for you, I love fresh fish
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

How lucky, Sainsburys has just delivered my order with lightly smoked salmon. Looking forward to eating that...

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm on my way Joan, save some for me please.--- Joking apart, do you like tinned sardines and pilchards? I only like them on toast. Or I suppose you could mash pilchard with mashed potatoes and make fish cakes.
J


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Just my cup of tea, a nice well toasted sardine on toast. With covid and brexit, and the threat of shortages I picked up a few extra cans, just in case. I made mince pies today with lovely sweet butter pastry. I had a jar of mincemeat left over from Christmas - didn't seem much point making them then. We've just had one with a coffee and they were so good. Because I haven't been eating any treats lately with the healthy eating programme, they were extra nice. 


K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kippers, sild or mackerel in brine make a good lunchtime snack. Pilchards I would have with a salad. Not so keen on sardines but I will eat them!..

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kippers are nice but I'm always afraid of getting a bone in my throat. Mince pies Jeanie, what a treat, I love them, also Christmas pudding and I've got a small one in my pantry left over from a Christmas hamper I got as a gift. I might have half of it tomorrow.
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lucky you Jan, having a Christmas pudding in your pantry. I’d love one of Jeannies mince pies too. Hope you enjoyed your smoked salmon Joan, all this talk of tasty food is making me hungry.
It’s a lovely day here today which is good after yesterday’s wintry conditions.
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mmm we are all thinking about nice things to eat. Jan I buy John West kippers, they're too much for one snack but you can keep it in the fridge. Never found any bones. Many years ago I got a kipper bone stuck through a tonsil which had to be removed by a doctor!! :sm06: So I'm very fussy what I eat!!!! Lasts nights salmon was lovely. 

Nice sunny day but started with a frost.

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice morning here, bird bath is frozen but hoping the sun will thaw it for them. It was a cold night last night I had to get up to put a blanket on top of the duvet. Luna soon got settled on that ! Need to do a bit of housework today, I'm afraid my crochet has taken preference this week. A quick hoover and dust around, tidy my knitting bags which are on the sofa with all the colours I needed for the blanket I was working on,it's finished now all but for the edging, then I'll start on more baby hats.-- I'll try John West kippers Joan thankyou.
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh I like kippers too. Are the John West brand tinned or in a vacuum bag ? I’d still love to get some Arbroath Smokies but for some reason, they aren’t imported to Australia. 
I’ve been doing some sewing today, making up a Kaftan. It was nice using the sewing machine again.
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pretty Kaftan all ready to wear in the summer, sewing makes a change from knitting. I just got a nice surprise one of my twinnies popped in with a dinner all plated up ready to heat for tonights dinner, they do look after their old Mum.
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Oh I like kippers too. Are the John West brand tinned or in a vacuum bag ? I'd still love to get some Arbroath Smokies but for some reason, they aren't imported to Australia.
> I've been doing some sewing today, making up a Kaftan. It was nice using the sewing machine again.
> P


Please look for the kippers in a can. I've never found Arbroath Smokies down south where we are Sue. Hope you like them Jan. You sound busy with your projects.

QR


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quick look on Sainsburys web site, I noticed they have their own taste the difference in a bag, and tins in oil or brine, which do you buy Joan please ?
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

(I) Rely on the John West canned ones in brine, Jan..

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Shall put it on my shopping list for next week when Helen goes for our shopping at Sains. Thanks for letting me know which are best Joan.
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Taking my time having breakfast. I’m keeping a look out over the river for an expected Australian warship which is due to arrive this morning at the nearby Bell Bay. I’ve got my binoculars ready, I can have a perve at those nice Aussie sailors.
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Upset as I didn’t get to see the sailors as it was a submarine, not a ship. Oh well, a bit of excitement for the morning.
V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Volunteer for to hand out coffee

X


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Guess we've all been vaccinated now, not sure about Sue though. We'll have a whale of a time won't we? Hope the neighbours are well out of earshot!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm11:


It was sad news for me the day before my appointment I got called they ran out of the vaccination. I'm still waiting to be called back, no such Luck so far.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra Reading for me, a lot been going on. Susan you would think the men on the Sub would come on land for awhile. I would think after awhile they would get a little stir crazy. 

Thanks Jan for the chocolate muffins, it was a treat. I made homemade caramels last week, two my GD came over took them home for their two brothers. I kept a couple pieces for Art and I. 

Sandra you did a beautiful job knitting your jumper. I thought I had problems but headaches nothing can compare to getting them. I hope the doctors find a cure for you. 

We had our provider for our computer come over today. He replaced the modem and put in a couple of new cords. Art already replaced the WI FI, and computer. The only thing that we didn't replaced is the monitor. 
I should be good for awhile I do hope. We do need to watch out for one another. Missed hearing from everybody.

Y, Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

YIPEE, great to see you back Ann. I sent you a PM the other day plus an email which bounced back to me. I messaged your kp friend, Jeanne and she told me about your computer. 
Those caramels sound good but probably not a good idea for my teeth, especially the fillings, haha. Costs too much at the dentist.
ZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ann welcome back, we missed you. Caramels sound yummy, I have such a sweet tooth and at the moment have a liking for fudge.I've had exciting news, I'm to become a great granny again, Laura and James her partner, are having a baby in September. That will make me Gt granny x 6.
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Best news for you Jan, another little baby to spoil. What are you going to knit for this little one ? I’ve got my son and daughter-in-law arriving a week tomorrow, I think she is over her morning sickness now. Hubby and I are so looking forward to seeing them again.
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Can imagine how excited you are to see your son and daughter in law,when is their baby due? Laura told me she doesn't want baby pastel colours for the baby, so I'll look for colours she asks for, then I can knit hats cardis and crochet a couple of blankets.
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Due in August so he will be an end of winter baby, not that it gets that cold in Brisbane. Her nan is a wonderful knitter so I’m sure she is working on some blankets for baby’s arrival. I will make a few bits and bobs, I’m thinking about knitting some cotton bibs as I’ve got some nice cotton yarn.
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

End of winter for your new grandbaby, Autumn for Lauras, so it'll need some warm jumpers. I'm not a great knitter, but she asked if I'd make some things for the baby. Bibs are a good idea, they can't have too many once baby starts dribbling. :sm01: 
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

First of all Congratulations to you Jan for being a Great and Susan for being Grandma. I realize the babies aren't here yet but the excitement knowing that they will be coming. 
I have plenty of baby yarns left over when my grandchildren where babies. The youngest one is 4. At this time I have been knitting doll clothes with the baby yarns in my stash. (hats, jumpers, and dresses.)
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Great to knit dolls clothes with your leftover baby yarn Ann. Little girls always love new outfits for their dolls.
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Have volunteered to knit a few Easter chicks for the village church, They are the ones where you put a Cadbury creme egg inside, very easy to make. The lady vicar is going to hand them out to the kids at Easter. I'm also going to make some for my great grands, and even if they're too young to eat chocolate --except Lilly, she's 5, the others can be eaten by their Mums and Dads :sm01: 
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I’ve made those over the years Jan, they’re always a hit with the little people and the big people. You’ve got me thinking about the Cadbury creme eggs now, I absolutely love them. 
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just thinking back I made my GD 4-K class the bunny heads for the Cadbury Creme Egg but I ran into a problem one of the girls in the class was allergic to chocolate. I could use a plastic egg now what to put in the egg?
My GD went to a Catholic School. Between my daughter, GD and myself we decided to put a plastic rosary in the egg. My GD was giving out the knitted bunnies during Lent and this worked out perfect. 

Jan knitting Easter Chicks should keep you busy for awhile. How many are you making? 
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Knitting chicks until I use up the 100grm ball of yellow wool so that should make quite a few.---we had a lovely sunny Springlike weekend but this morning woke up to fog !It'll soon clear but looks rather dull so no sun today me thinks.
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Looks the same here after a lovely weekend.

Good look luck with all the Easter knitting girls...

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Making chocolate chip cookies today for my cookie monster. He loves almost ant kind of cookie. He especially likes ginger snaps, I guess ginger settles his stomach. He does have acid reflux.
N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

No nuts in the cookies please 

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh I would like some macadamia nuts in mine please.
P


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Pleased to hear of your good new Jan and sorry that my good wishes are a bit late. The headaches haven’t been too bad lately but I have had earache, grrrr there is no end to this. No scan appointment yet and I need to get booked in for an allergy test as well. One of my friends in the North East is quite ill with her MS and other problems and I feel for her and her DH and daughter who are looking after her right now. 

I have been knitting my granddaughter a cowl and decided to make the other two grand daughters the same but in different colours. At least that has been keeping my mind of my head! 

Also I just cannot seem to sleep lately and my DH is still hobbling around! He hasn’t been to the drs or hospital and the swelling in his foot is not going down and now it is all the colours of the rainbow. Right now I am having a hot whisky toddy and buggar the headache and earache! Kill or cure. Night night to all of my lovely KP friends and catch up soon. Happy knitting!
Walnut shortbread will be made later today for us and my lovely neighbour.

Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Quiche for breakfast with Mimosas


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rest and I hope you find the answer this has been going on too long for you Sandra. 

Sandy I will have a piece of the quiche especially if it's spinach but I'm going to skip the Mimosas. I never had Mimosas before I probably won't care for it because I don't care for champagne. 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sandj is going to be very merry, having cocktails for breakfast, whoohoo. I’ll have a piece of quiche please if there’s any left.
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Toasted bread this morning. I ran out of quiche and mimosas. How boring. 

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Uncle Malcolm will drive over with some mimosa for you Sandi, but you will have to bake him a chocolate cake for his trouble :sm02:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very nice day but a little windy, we grilled out sausages (brats) and hamburger patties. It really tasted good after having so many cold days. 
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, it’s the third day of Autumn here and there’s a definite change in the temperature. Much cooler mornings and the nights are getting darker earlier. I’ve told my son to pack some warm clothing, just incase. They’ve been having 30+ degree temperatures in Brisbane so it will be quite a change when they arrive here next week. We’ve got the wood heater ready to go, just incase.
XYZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

x-citement at your house. I bet you can't wait until the kids arrive.
Y, Z,A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, I’m so excited, only 4 days to wait. I just hope there won’t be any Covid flare ups in Queensland which will mean border closures for Tasmania. Fingers crossed everything will be ok.
ZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

As for now I'm on a 2 waiting lists for the vaccination, so is Art plus he is on the VA besides. The numbers by us are dropping and I'm really getting the itch to venture out. 
The numbers by you aren't they low, how about Queensland as the numbers been going down there? 
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Being optimistic that things won’t change. Yes, in Tasmania we’re all safe but the vaccine isn’t available to us yet, only the front line workers. I don’t know if my DIL will be able to have the vaccine but I’m quite certain my son will. Qld has been going pretty well with no recent Covid cases.
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

COVID has been hard on all of us no matter what part of the world you live in. Hopefully everything settles down when the new baby comes. Every Grandparent wants to be around to see the new ones. 
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Doctors appointment today, just to get a new script. The receptionist has put hubby and I down for our flu and Covid jabs. Not sure when we will get them but at least we are on the waiting list.
We had coffee and a blueberry muffin each at the local cafe, the owner makes all her own sweets and desserts, everything is so delicious. Then we picked up our lotto winnings, $25 which was a little treat.
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eee lass, whatcha going to buy with all that lotto win ha ha.---
So pleased you and DH have your names on the list for covid jab, lets hope you hear soon. That was a nice treat for you to have muffins and coffee.
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fun to eat out occasionally, enjoy your winnings Sue!!

Glad you're on the list for the jab, hope you don't have to wait too long. Hubby has just received an appt for the cardiac unit in SEPTEMBER!! :sm06: 

Good to see you on the word games Jan. :sm11:

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got to keep the grey matter going Joan, we like word games don't we- ha ha.--- Hope you've put Hubbys appnt. in a safe place , or marked it on the calendar, that hospital certainly plans well ahead for appoints don't they.? Very efficient I must say.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Have got an appts diary downloaded on my phone! I would get in a muddle otherwise with all our appts. Both of us went to see our Optometrist yesterday and it absolutely poured down on when we got out of the car, we got soaked!!

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I got a call today for the vaccination. I was on two waiting lists. My clinic got a shipment of Moderna in today. The shot will be either Pfizer the clinic has a few of those left or Moderna. My hubby and I will be both getting the shot at the same time tomorrow. I'm glad that it worked out like that. 

Joan as long as your hubby is schedule the date might change depending how much of the vaccination comes in. 
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Joan, I’m still waiting for my follow up appointment at the cardiac unit. I had the 24 hour holster monitor back in October and have heard nothing since. I’ve felt ok since being put on the heart meds so that’s the important thing.
That’s good Ann, you and Art are getting your Covid shots tomorrow.
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knowing your heart meds are working and you are feeling better that is a Plus. Doesn't it get you mad though when you want to see a doctor or hear about the follow-up and hear nothing. I switch doctors because the doctor I had I like her but I never could got in to see her when I needed to. The doctor I have now really takes care of me, I'm consider his patient. If I call and need to see him he always try to get me in the same day. I Love him for that......L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knowing your heart meds are working and you are feeling better that is a Plus. Doesn't it get you mad though when you want to see a doctor or hear about the follow-up and hear nothing. I switch doctors because the doctor I had I like her but I never could get in to see her when I needed to. The doctor I have now really takes care of me, I'm consider his patient. If I call and need to see him he always try to get me in the same day. I Love him for that......L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Looks like we are keeping the hosps and drs busy... As long as we are reasonably healthy that's the best we can do.

Cold miserable day here today, I'm glad I'm not one of the sparrows in the birdbath!! :sm06: 

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My blackbird has just been having a bath, his little feet must be perished, rather him than me. It's quite a nice morning here, blue but cloudy sky and very cold but no rain so far.--- I've made 6 Easter chicks for the vicars Easter egg hunt, when I spoke to her on the phone she told me she'll need about 200 !!! I think she's going to be very , very lucky to get that many, there's only me and two other knitters doing them, I'll make a dozen and that will be my contribution I'm afraid.
The local COOP are donating the creme eggs, don't know how many.
N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Not been too well at all this week. The vaccine knocked me for six. It has taken me all week to fight off the symptoms. I'm a lot better today but it was not pleasant at all. Four of my close neighbours also suffered as badly with the Astra venica jab. Still, got my appetite back yesterday so onward and upward.

O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Orange marmalade on toast 

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Poor you Jeannie, sorry your jab made you feel rough, but glad you're on the mend. I think it was worth it though my dear, to know that you have some protection from the dreadful covid.
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quality time in the garden this morning. I’ve got daffodil bulbs to replant so hubby is going to help. We’ve got a device which attaches to a drill and bores a hole in the ground. 
It’s a lovely autumn day here, sunny and blue skies.
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Running all morning. Art gave blood at 9:15 am while I did some running around. I went to a couple of shops picking up some odd and ends that I needed. 10:15 picked him up and got our Pfizer jab. 
On the way home we stopped for fish & chips. Since we have been home my hubby is on his second nap, I think it was a little too much for him. I'm very tired but can't sleep. I hope I will be able to sleep tonight. 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

So good that you have had your jabs. Yummy fish and chips, any leftovers for me ? Yes, hope you sleep ok tonight, there’s nothing worse than insomnia. Maybe get up and read your book ?
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tasty fish and chips a nice treat for you both, hope you managed to sleep alright Ann,nothing worse when you just can't drop off. Glad you both had your jabs,did they give you a date for your second one? We here have to wait for a letter telling us when it's time for our second one. We also have to sit for 15 minutes to make sure there's no reaction, did you ?
U


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Unbelievable but I slept right through on both nights but I am usually a poor sleeper. No word of the scan on my head yet but the COVID has certainly put a lot of stuff back. 

Fish and chips from Whitby, yum yum. We don’t seem to have a decent chippy around here, having tried most of them. A dog blanket knitted and now going to tackle a hat pattern that I have had for years. A bit like a wee willy winky hat! I’ll post a photo if I ever get it made. I am making this one in lilac and purple Aran on circular needles, which are my new found love. ???? 

We should get our second jab around the end of April, hopefully.

V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very long wait compare to our date. We got our first jab on March 5 and the second one we go back on March 27. I slept well last night after taking two Ibuprofen. After getting the first jab yesterday we had to wait 15 minutes. Nothing hurt until after we got home. Then my arm started to hurt and I was very tired. Today I feel a lot better. 

Sandra, you sound like a true knitter, I bet you could knit in your sleep. What I saw you do very lovely work. 
W, X, Y, Z


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Well, my youngest son says that I could knit in my sleep!!! ???? Knitting had been my saviour during the lock down and my headaches.

X Y Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Your wee willy hat sounds interesting Sandra, hope to see it when you’ve finished. Yes, it’s great that so many people have been able to rely on their hobbies to get them through the Covid lockdowns. 
I’m going to do some baking today, ready for son and daughter-in-laws visit. 
ZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zipping through the past year. I can't believe it has one whole year of shut down. I still don't have my craft room completed. My son wanted to sleep over yesterday but the spare bed has half of yarn stash spread out on it. 
We still haven't leave anybody in the house. Probably won't leave anyone over until some time in April until we know we protected from the virus. Time to Clean.....
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Another year beginning, it's a wonder we are all still sane. I think the the forum kitchen has helped to let off steam and be silly every now and then. At least we have a laugh. Let's hope we can get back to something like normal soon.

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Been said before, but I'll say it again Joan-- we have you to thank for starting the kitchen game. We've met new friends, had good laughs, been on imaginary adventures, shared our up and downs but it's kept us all sane and we send vitual hugs to you.
Chicks are coming along nicely , I'm going to make 20,so is my friend.Unless the vicar finds more knitters she's going to struggle to meet her 200 target isn't she ?
Heard yesterday Lauras future mother in law has mild covid , she's already had one vaccine so maybe that is why she doesn't feel too ill, just very tired and achey.
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cakes all round to celebrate a great group of Girls! We wouldn't be here without each other... 

Hope Laura's future MIL soon feels better.

The sun has just appeared, very chilly though so I'm staying indoors. Good excuse for you to stay in and finish your chicks. Are they easy to knit?

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Didn't bother to light the wood burner today because I'm going to sons for dinner, when I get home the central heating will have kicked in, so I'll be nice and cosy for the rest of the evening while I do a couple of chicks.


Please may I have a chocolate eclaire if there's one going
The chicks are very easy to make, it's the finishing them off which takes time.
Thankyou for your kind thoughts for Lauras future m.i.l. I'm sure she will be ok.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eclairs abound, I like them too not too sweet! Enjoy your meal.

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Far away, I wish I live closer Jan I would help you with your chicks. I'm still knitting doll clothes, the knitting can be done quick it's like the chicks it's the sewing part that is time consuming. 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fresh cream cakes yum. My godmother taught me how to make chocolate eclairs and they were always a favourite with mum and dad and my siblings. I haven’t made any for years now.
I’m getting cranky as my messages keep disappearing before I can send them. 
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Good Time to make them before your son and DIL arrive what a treat that would be, Chocolate Eclairs. I never made them but they sure sound good. 
H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Hawaiian Style cooking and drinks. You know with the orchid on top of the drink! 

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

sandj said:


> Hawaiian Style cooking and drinks. You know with the orchid on top of the drink!
> 
> I


It sounds exciting Sandj, I've never had an orchid on top of a drink before. What time are you expecting us ? :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just grab your coats and we'll meet up at sangdis house for orchid cocktails, she'll be pleased to see us especially if Sue brings her homemade eclairs.
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keeps coming up on our tv news about the Meghan/ Harry / Oprah circus. How disappointing to hear all this, I really don’t know what the point of it is. Are they getting paid for the interview? I feel so sorry for the Queen, especially as Prince Phillip has been so unwell. 
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Looked at bbc news channel this morning,it's all about them,you can bet your bottom dollar theyr'e being paid highly for that interview. She's a drama queen, once an actress always an actress, -- not a very well known one at that ! I won't be watching it, I feel so sorry for the Queen with all this going on, even in her position she's still human, and as a Mother she must feel so sad. Then as you say,on top of it she's got all the worry of Phillips illness.
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Meghan/Harry when the show started Oprah said they weren't going to get paid but I bet they will be using the show for getting paid by others. I don't know how you feel about them but watching the show they seem to want all the gravy & fame without abiding by the rules of the Royals. Wonder how they will be making their money?
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Not interested in M & H, why move to Canada where paparazzi is as bad as it is here, and yet they say it's what they wanted to get away from . I'm very disappointed in Harry, his Grandmother must be so upset.
O


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh, I feel so sorry for Harry and the Queen. I didn’t watch the “interview” as I feel disgusted and disappointed in Harry. He always came across as such a lovely person until he met and married Megan. DH is all for supporting Megan so this is a split household.What will be will be but I think the timing stinks. Our Queen is already worried about her husband and she has this S*** storm to face. I can only imagine the TV and newspapers after this. I hate to say this but I see Harry coming back here with his tail between his legs and without her and baby Archie. So very very sad.

I phoned the drs today as the headache has been bad, on and off. He said that the scan appointment, due to Covid, might take 6-8 weeks to come through and he wants to see the results of the scan before he moves forward with this. No allergy appointment as the scan has to be seen first. My lovely friend phoned this afternoon and I had a good cry and she made me feel strong but I don’t know how much more of these headaches I can take right now. They started around 1st November 2020. 

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Poor Sandra, nothing worst than a headache. Do you get sick to your stomach like a migraine? I don't get migraine headaches but I do get sinus headaches that only last a day. I can't imagine having headaches that won't go away. I hope the doctors can find the answers for you. 
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite pleased to hear from Mrs Bridges today, she's arranging a best Easter hat competition and has sent us all a pack of decorations, you can use any kind of hat, Arts golfing cap, Dave's gardening hat, beanie hats do what you like. The winner will be presented with a box of Malcolms fruit and veg from his garden .2nd & 3rd prize is a cake made by Mrs Bridges, and the rest a big ice cream of their choice So get busy girls this should be fun and keep us busy.
R


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Really would love to take park in the Easter hat competition. I can remember as a child having a new outfit for Easter and me and my mam always went to church, my dad was an atheist. Let’s get making ladies and have the competition. 


S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Susan must be busy getting ready for her kids, maybe that's why she hasn't been on.

Sandra, I do remember Easter as a kid with our Easter outfits. New white patent Mary Jane shoes, white tights, pastel dress and of course our new Easter bonnet. I love going to Church on Easter Sunday seeing all the hats. 
Even today I like hats, the last hat I bought when I was in Ireland. We came home and we were invited to a Wedding my hubby and I were both dress in our best for this wedding and I was wearing my little black hat. 
We stuck out like a sore thumb. Someone even asked if we were part of the bridal party. Around here people just don't dress up, I miss seeing a man in a suit with a white shirt and tie and women in their fancy dresses and hats. 
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

So will it be a hat or a good old fashioned bonnet? I remember buying a new outfit and matching gloves, normally a tailored suit and blouse for Church at Easter. Those were the days when we would dress up when we went out! Always had a new dress for Christmas. Usually something I hade made.

Hope you can soon get some relief from those headaches Sandra. I guess you have had your blood pressure checked. High BP always gives me a raging headache.

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The Gloves, how could I forget about the fashionable gloves to match the outfit. Of course every lady had a purse. Now days I don't even carry a purse, something that will just get in the way. I carry my money in my pockets. 
Most important these days can't leave the house without a Mask. 
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U were correct Ann, I was busy with son and daughter-in-law yesterday. We yacked all day, it was so lovely to see them both again. Their flight had been delayed by two hours the previous night but they finally arrived just after 10pm and both were pretty tired. 
Oh I’ll have to start thinking about making an easter bonnet. That’s so nice of Mrs. Bridges to organise the Easter event.
V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Vanilla Iced Latte with a bagel 

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow, vanilla iced latte with a bagel Sandy will be bringing to the Easter Parade, I hope you bring enough for all of us. Now back to designing my Easter Bonnet, I want to be in Fashion. 
X, Y, Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, I’m thinking of designing a Carmen Miranda style hat then I can show off my peaches to Malcolm. I’d rather like to win the first prize of a tray full of Malcolms goodies, especially his lovely juicy plums.
ZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zipping along, I don't think I could top the hat you are making, Susan. I might have to put more thought into it. 
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A lovely surprise when I opened the fridge, hubby had bought me some Cadbury creme eggs. Yum, they’re the first I’ve seen this year and I’m afraid they’re my downfall. I have to pace myself and only eat one now and again.
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Believe it or not I answered your previous post but it seems to have vanished!!!. Have fun with your guests and don't eat all those eggs at once. 

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cadburys creme eggs are going in the
chicks bellies, I bought a box of 10 to put in the ones I've made for my kids, what is left will go in mine - ha ha ha. The vicar is getting hers donated from the COOP. -- oops think I already told you that.
How lovely it must be for you Sue to have your family with you, enjoy your time with them.
Well I think you'll win with your Carmen Miranda hat Sue, I hope you do , but you must share Malcolms plums with us.( Hope you've told your daughter about Malcs plums ha ha ) she'll think we're a bunch of naughty ladies.
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Deviled Eggs for the party! But I prefer the Cadbury Eggs!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eggs deviled are so good, so are Cadbury eggs, so we can have both at the party. 
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Feel free to share out any creme eggs due to me as I don't like them!!!!! :sm16:

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got you some Lindt balls Joan, hope you like those. Does anybody like liqourish allsorts and jelly babys ?
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Got you some Lindt balls Joan, hope you like those. Does anybody like liqourish allsorts and jelly babys ?
> H


Have some strange peculiarities Jan, Lindt gives me headaches! Love any kind of licorice and I always carry jelly babies as it's a quick way to put my blood sugar up if I have hypoglycemic attack!

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm sorry about chocolate giving you headaches--,does all choc. give you headache ? Good to hear you keep jelly babies handy, and I love licorice of any kind too,I sent to Amazon for a big bag of it last week.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> I'm sorry about chocolate giving you headaches--,does all choc. give you headache ? Good to hear you keep jelly babies handy, and I love licorice of any kind too,I sent to Amazon for a big bag of it last week.
> J


Jan, no only Lindt, I love chocolate especially Bendicks and Ferrero rocher!

Talking of Amazon I ordered the weedkiller you mentioned. I'll let you know how it goes.

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kills those weeds Joan, really good stuff, but as you know we need some dry weather before you attack them otherwise the rain dilutes it.
Looking at the weather forcast on TV, very strong winds and heavy rain for the next few days, also some areas have frosts, so we can't cast our 'clouts' just yet.-- Remember the saying-- ' Cast not a clout till May is out ' ? Now does that mean the May flower, or the month of May?
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Leaving the weed killer till the weather improves, much as l like honeysuckle I can't have it growing over the back gate and fence or else we can't open the gate for deliveries straight into the garden.

Have you received your census form yet? Got ours today.

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My census form came the other day.Didn't take long to fill out. Yes best to wait to attack the weeds.
Luna is getting a bit spooked by the wind this evening, she's usually sitting beside me on the sofa, but she's very unsettled and keeps going to see whats happening.
N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

No such thing as penny candy anymore 

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh, you still can get the penny candy but you aren't paying that price. There is a candy store by us where you can buy all the candy that was popular when I was kid such as the candy cigarettes, candy buttons, candy necklace and Turkish Taffy which was my favorite. I liked the vanilla, chocolate, strawberry & banana, I try them all but Vanilla Turkish Taffy was the Best. 

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Proud of myself, I’ve only eaten one Cadbury creme egg so far. Is it me or are they getting smaller ? Can you still buy dolly mixture sweets in the UK, sometimes we can find them here in the speciality sweet shops.
Son and daughter-in-law visited the east coast of Tasmania yesterday and arrived back here late this afternoon. They really enjoyed themselves and the weather was perfect for them. I’m going to miss them when they return to Brisbane next Monday evening.
Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Quail Eggs could be added to the the Deviled Eggs and Cadbury Eggs. What a selection! 

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rather large duck eggs too and maybe an emu egg or two ? 
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Selection of Eggs, I gave up chocolate for Lent I can't wait until Easter then I will have a Cadbury Egg. Jan's knitted chicks must be coming along pretty well, I wonder if it's possible if we could see them? 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

That’s a good idea Ann though our mail service is so slow that it could be next year before Jan received mine.
Oops, just reread your message, thought it said send not see. I’ll have to go to Specsavers, haha.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U aren't the only one who needs her eyes tested. Postponing until I have last jab. Then I will catch up with all my appointments eye, dentist, mammogram. 
V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Vanilla Center Bon Bons I gave up snacks and desserts for lent. Haven’t done this in years. It’s been good! Plus I exercise daily. 

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow, Sandy are you feeling better by doing this? I gave up the candy but eating pastry instead. Neither one is good for me I know especially since I'm a diabetic. 
X, Y, Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow, Sandy are you feeling better by doing this? I gave up the candy but eating pastry instead. Neither one is good for me I know especially since I'm a diabetic. 
X, Y, Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, why are all the bad foods so hard to give up ? There’s definitely a lot to be said about sugar addiction and how powerful it can be in making you crave more.
ZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Am going to ask Laura if she'll post a pic of the chicks next time she visits.When I've finished the ball of wool that will be the last because I have some lovely James Brett self striping wool in the colours Laura asked for her baby and will knit a little cardigan or jumper.
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Be waiting to see the pictures of the chicks! I'm currently knitting a Chubby chirps as a zip "grabber" on my handbag, much easier to pull with fingers that don't have much feeling...

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Chubby Chirps sounds interesting Joan, what is it ?
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't fret Sue, here's a link...

http://rebeccadanger.typepad.com/rebecca_danger/2011/02/oh-boy-chubby-chirps.html

I knit all sorts of grabbers, I also have a sock about an inch and half tall complete with a properly turned heel.

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Easter baskets donations for charity. Making a few for Project Noelle for kids this year. Those are cute knitted chicks! 

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eee Joan , natty little items to knit. thanks for the link. What a good idea for the zip grabber, so easy to make as well.
The lovely wool arrived today, so just a few more chicks and I'll make a start on it.
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fat-free Joan's chicks, there won't won't be a temptation to eat the chocolates. Your chicks are really cute. Looking forward to seeing Jan's chicks I bet they are cute also. 
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Going green for St Patrick’s Day 

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Have my sweatshirt on right now that says "tis herself" with shamrocks on it! Will be celebrating St. Patrick's Day until Wed. On St. Patrick's Day I will place a order of corn beef & cabbage to go. I'm not Irish but Love everything about the Irish including my hubby. I have been to Ireland twice almost three times. 
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I would have loved to have visited Ireland when I lived in the UK but the opportunity never arose. I got as far as the Isle of Man and that was beautiful. Not so the boat trip across the Irish Sea though. We had a terribly rough crossing going over, nearly everyone had seasickness.
Joan, I love those cute grabbers, what a clever idea.
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just a lazy day today, I sent out my Irish cards to a few friends and relatives and not much of anything else. 

Sue, your days must be coming to an end with your Son & DIL, did you have a nice visit? 

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Knitting day today, wanted to get the chicks done, I've made 20 and thats my lot. Now I can start on Lauras little bumps jumper. She chose the wool, self striping in lovely orange, fawn, cream and mint green, it should knit up really well.I love the way it looks like fairisle.
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely time spent with my son and daughter-in-law. They leave tomorrow afternoon for their flight home, the week has gone by so quickly. We had a nice lunch out yesterday though it was a miserable day, weather wise. Today there’s a lovely blue sky for them so they are going for a nice beach walk.
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Laura jumper sounds really cute with the colors she picked. I'm still knitting doll clothes. tomorrow my daughter and the two GD will be stopping by to pick them up. My one GD is a Girl Scout and she will be delivering the cookies I ordered. Lots of Thin Mints, will be putting them in the freezer, yummy the best way to eat them when they are cold. 
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Missing them already I can tell Sue. At least you got to spend some quality time with them. Soon the baby will be here. Then will you and Scoty going by them? 
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mmmm, cookies. Is this a fund raiser for the girl guides Ann ? I remember they used to sell cookies here but they were just plain cookies. You are a lovely grandma, making lots of dolls clothes for the grandkids.
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh yes, we will go over sometime in September, baby is due mid August but being her first, it could be late. It’s only a 2.5 hour flight to Brisbane from here so an easy trip. Yes, I am missing them already but we are in touch most days which is wonderful.
P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Peppermint leaves in ice tea 

Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Peppermint leaves in ice tea
> 
> Q


Quite a Treat, I Love Peppermint in almost anything, Candy, Cookies, Gum. A refreshing drink that is Iced Tea with peppermint leaves without the sugar. 
R


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Really enjoying not having a headache, now day 3, so I had better not shout too loud. Yahoooooo! I have been advised by my Dr to check my blood pressure both morning and night, which I have been doing and also writing everything down in a diary. No scan date yet but I do feel a lot better. Last Tuesday it was 186/90! Now 120/70, which I am told by DR (only kidding) Husband, is OK. 
I am knitting little cowls for the grand daughters in all different colours. One has requested white,which won’t stay clean five minutes but I am doing as asked.
Happy Mothering Sunday (UK) to all you lovely mams today. I received some beautiful roses and a card from my youngest son on friday and he wants to briefly visit at the end of the month for my birthday.Not sure how that will work and DH isn’t too happy about it. 

Sorry I am a bit out of touch. Jan did you get your little Easter chicks knitted. I am going to try and paint some Easter cards this week. Take care and stay safe and have a lovely day. ???? 

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sunday forward 1 hour daylight savings 

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sandra so pleased you are feeling a lot better, ---yes I've finished the chicks all 20 of them for the church, and more besides for my own kids and grandies. Cowls are a nice idea for your g/daughters.Have to agree with you, white is not a practical colour for little ones, but if that's what she asked for who are we to argue :sm02: :sm02: .
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

T-shirt for American doll turned out tight otherwise it was cute with a heart on the front. I kept it for my doll because I know my GD who is 4 would get frustrated trying to put it on & off by herself. I did make her doll a purple jumper and matching slippers. My other GD who is 7 got what she requested a pink dress with a flower which I used a flower button and a matching shrug for her doll. I also sent home a cake pan of apple-cherry crisp for the rest of the family. 

Sandra I'm so glad you are feeling sooo much better, I worry about you. What a variation of blood pressure. 120/70 I would say it's good blood pressure the other one seems high. I'm on blood pressure meds (Losartan in the morning & half of Bisoprolol at night. I remember when I had to keep a diary of my Blood Pressure until I was put on the right meds. 

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

T-shirt for American doll turned out tight otherwise it was cute with a heart on the front. I kept it for my doll because I know my GD who is 4 would get frustrated trying to put it on & off by herself. I did make her doll a purple jumper and matching slippers. My other GD who is 7 got what she requested a pink dress with a flower which I used a flower button and a matching shrug for her doll. I also sent home a cake pan of apple-cherry crisp for the rest of the family. 

Sandra I'm so glad you are feeling sooo much better, I worry about you. What a variation of blood pressure. 120/70 I would say it's good blood pressure the other one seems high. I'm on blood pressure meds (Losartan in the morning & half of Bisoprolol at night. I remember when I had to keep a diary of my Blood Pressure until I was put on the right meds. 

U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Under the table the crumbs dropped 

I worked often a seasonal job and American Girl came to the mall with a long line. It that the same Ann?

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The American Doll I have came from Target. It's like the American Doll but Target calls their Dolls Generation. A lot cheaper than the original American Dolls.
V, W, X, Y, Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, I’m sat here feeling sad while son and daughter-in-law are packing their suitcases, boo hoo. We are driving into town and having coffee with them before they head into Launceston. They are doing a bit of sightseeing before their flight. It’s been wonderful having them here but I do so hate goodbyes.
XYZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

All Good Things must come to an end, the important thing is while your children were with you memories were being made. Until you meet with them again. The next time there will be one more to Love!
B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Broth for soup 

I didn’t know Target had a similar American Girl 

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Here's some of the chicks that I knitted for the church Easter egg hunt :sm02: The vicar is supplying the Creme Eggs to put in their bellies!


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't they look cute? Well done Jan. Hope the vicar gets enough of them.

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eee Jan, those are delightful. You have done a magnificent job.
F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Funny Easter Bonnet 

Those chicks are cute! I’m doing Easter baskets for a charity here in the USA called Project Noelle. 

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glad you were able to see the chicks, thanks to Laura.Thanks for your nice comments too, I like doing little projects but the finishing touches take up the time. All for a good cause though.
Hope it's not too long before you see your son and DIL, and the little one Sue. I hate goodbyes, but you've made some good memories whilst they were with you.
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hoping to visit my son and daughter-in-law in August/September, depending on baby’s arrival. Yes, it was lovely to be able to make more memories with them and I’m lucky that we keep in contact a few times a week.
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I am sitting A&E waiting my turn Sent by 111 for chest pain!

J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Joan, I hope you are all right.....

Jan your chicks almost look like they are smiling, what a great job you did on them. The smiling eyes are well done and the beaks look like they are singing! I know that it isn't easy getting those threads to look the right way. 
Thanks for the picture. 

K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kind Nutrition Bars Take care Joan! 

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Let us know how you are Joan, it’s a worrying time for us here. Have you had these pains before? Hope to hear from you soon xx
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My goodness Joan,I've just switched on and saw you were waiting in A+ E, it's 9a.m now so please let us know that you are home and you are alright. We are all concerned here.
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> My goodness Joan,I've just switched on and saw you were waiting in A+ E, it's 9a.m now so please let us know that you are home and you are alright. We are all concerned here.
> N


Not to worry Jan I was there for just over 4hrs, got back home at quarter to one this morning. Had a bowl of cereal and drink and went to bed. Had xray, ECG, blood tests. Saw 4 nurses & 2 drs. Apparently some sort of muscle strain, high BP and low sodium. Shattered today......

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh thank goodness for that Joan, and thanks for letting us know you are home safe. Take it easy my dear friend, plenty of rest , we don't need scares like that do we. xx
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Poor you Joan having to spend time in the A& E. I’m so relieved to hear that you’re ok though and not suffered a heart attack. You did the right thing getting checked out, I bet you gave Dave a scare. Take it easy and rest.
Q


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Please rest Joan and thank goodness you are ok, do take care.

DH birthday today and he still has a limp after his fall over 2 weeks ago. Stubborn men! I'm making him his favourite Beef Bourginion (not sure how to spell it), with mash and french beans. I have a birthday cake for him, hidden away. 

I was heading off for my walk but it is now raining, so I will wait until later. Back to knitting straight forward dog blankets for Battersea. Experimenting with the circular needles and trying to do a complete on and not strips, so no sewing up. Time will tell........

Put the flags out, no headache today and my blood pressure has lowered! 

Catch up later and I will bring along some caramel birthday cake.

Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Quarantine Snacks 

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Routine Check-ups, it's soooo good to hear that everyone is on the mend. MMMM Sandy your Caramel Birthday Cake sounds Delish! Wishing your hubby a Good Day and now he needs to take better care of himself. 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Surprise birthday cake for Sandra’s hubby, yum. I bet it’s delicious, hope there’s some leftovers for us girls in the kitchen.
I had my six month dental check up yesterday, just had a clean / fluoride treatment. Don’t need to go for another 6 months now.
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Time to make my appointments that I put off last year. Susan sounds like you had a Good Report at the Dentist. I know when I go he will be pushing me to get partials. The thing I'm doing fine so far just taking my time to eat. Eating slow isn't Bad is it? If I can't keep up with everyone else I just save the rest for later. I'm not starving or loosing weight, LOL
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U and me both have to eat slow these days. My dentist has mentioned a couple of times about getting dental implants but for now they are too expensive. My front teeth are ok and I’ve got crowns on some of the molars but I do have gaps here and there. 
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very Religious about brushing my teeth...Not yet I should be. I will be making my six month dental appointment for cleaning as soon as I have my second jab which is the end of the month. 
W,X, Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

We are fortunate to still have our own teeth. My mum needed dentures in her early 20’s and my poor hubby has had dentures since he was 14. He had major issues with his teeth, literally crumbling like chalk. Must have been horrid having to go through that but over the years, he must have saved so much money by not needing dental treatment.
XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

A visit from the vicar yesterday she was very pleased with the chicks, and has found more knitters so she might reach her target of 200, I am not a church goer so had never met her and without being awful she looks just like 'The vicar of Dibley', honest, same build and hairstyle,I'll admit I had a giggle to myself as I watched her walk away.

Ps. I forgot to say I rang her to say the chicks were ready for collection when she had time
B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Bagels are green today for St Patty’s! On my way to get one! I hope they still have them!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

corn-beef & cabbage for me today with all the trimmings (boiled red potatoes, carrots and rutabagas) Jameson Whiskey for the wash!
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dram of Jameson or two for me please, dinner sounds good too. Plain old bangers and mash and mushy peas is what I had
with G & T wash.
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Excellent bagel! Let me tell you it was worth the 25 minute wait! ☺

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fluorescent green bagel, did it taste good Sandj? Hope you enjoyed St. Patrick’s Day. Did you have a nice cold Guinness as well ?
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Green Gummy Bears 

It was a good bagel! From Jeff’s Pop-up at a local coffee shop. Haven’t had a green bagel in years! Just the mocha latte today, lol 

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Haven't had a Bagel since I found out I was a diabetic. There are certain foods that I can give up because of the carbs, the bagel was one. One thing that I couldn't give up was the cream cheese that I use to put on the bagel. Toast works just as good as the bagel for the cream cheese. I have to admit your bagel really looks good, I can remember how chewy they were. 
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

It’s a while since I’ve had a bagel too. I love branston pickle and cream cheese on mine. Just got back from the shops, I bought a lovely fresh pumpkin batard and we’ve had some with cheddar cheese and pickled onions with it for lunch.
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just never had Branston Pickles or Batard bread, it must be English, I'm sure if I look I will find it. One can find almost anything that is international. 

Did you ever make a pickle wrap up? Take a slice of ham, spread cream cheese on it then wrap it around a pickle. Then you should slice it to make little pinwheels. For a snack I will eat it without cutting it up. 
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keen to try that Ann, it sounds tasty. I think Batard bread is originally from France, a bit like a baguette. Branston pickle is English, it’s in the International food aisle in the supermarket. I always like to check out that aisle when I’m in the store but foods are always more expensive, probably because of import tax.
L


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Love ham and cream cheese but not keen on Branston Pickle. Its the smell that I hate but I do love Marmite! My dad used to love a cold Yorkshire Pudding with a pickled onion in the middle. Wrap it up and eat it. Lovely memories.

Out for a walk this morning just before a shower came over. Knitting dog blankets for Battersea this afternoon and watching TV then shopping tomorrow morning. The grey days are getting to me a bit but I'm uplifted by not having a headache again, yahoooooo!!!!!

Jan - Sorry this is a bit late but I love your Easter chicks, you must have loads of patience.

M


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Must say reading all the back comments has made me feel peckish. I 've been carried away in the garden. Hubby jet washed my little greenhouse and I've been washing all my trays and pots and filling them up with compost ready for seeds. I think I might wait a couple more weeks till it is a little bit warmer though. I've finished the little primrose yellow hoodie I was knitting for the little grandson/grandaughter due in September. chicken pie for dinner. 


N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

National recipes 

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh Sandra, I'm so glad that your headaches are gone at least for today. I was wondering if the blood pressure had something to do with it. It sounds like you are having good blood pressure. 

The sun was out but the wind was very strong today. Talking about headaches I had a very slight one today and had the Blahs all day, very tire feeling. Didn't do much of anything just didn't have the push in me. 

Jeannie I ordered tomato seeds and is anxious waiting for the order to come. I have been growing these tomatoes the last couple of years. They are call "Fantastic " average size tomato and have a great flavor. 

Sandj I have a story to tell you when I was in Ireland, I got use to have having afternoon tea with "Sugar in the Raw". Before I left for the States I had to buy a box of it. When I got home I realize I could buy "Sugar in the Raw" almost at any grocery store by us. The joke was on me. 
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Please save me a piece of chicken pie Jeannie, one of my favourite foods with mashed potatoes and green veggies. Sandra that’s great news about your headaches, hope that’s the last of them. Ann, hope you are feeling better now, we all have those off days, take care and hopefully you will sleep well tonight and wake up invigorated.
Q/R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quite well now, I had a bowl of French Onion Soup for Supper. It cleaned out my sinuses and I was full after eating it. Onions can do Wonders, a good health food!
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Remember seeing a recipe for cough mixture using an onion. It was a long time ago but I think you peel an onion and put sugar on it then leave it until there’s a liquid formed. Then you drink it, it sounds revolting but it’s supposed to work.
I’m going to google it and see if I can find out the EXACT details.
Glad you are feeling better Ann.
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

So, apparently you chop up two onions and put them in a clean jar. Add the juice of one lemon and 10 tablespoons honey. Leave overnight then strain. The article mentioned to hold your nose when taking the dose of one tablespoon per day. Who’s going to try it out ?
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ten tablespoons of honey.. that seems a lot of honey, I'll stick with lemon juice, 2 teaspoons of honey and whisky in a drop of hot water. The vicar rang to ask if I can do any more chicks, I'm afraid not, I have baby stuff to make for Laura.
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U are right there Jan, 10 tablespoons does sound a lot, probably to hide the taste. Your recipe sounds more enjoyable but does it help with a cough ?
I thought the vicar would ask you to make more chicks, they’re so cute. Can’t she organise a knitting bee for the church ladies ( or gents ). Maybe with Covid she can’t have gatherings. 
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Vicar visits 2 or 3 parishes in this area, so she probably would get some kind of knitting bee going.
Yes my cough remedy works.. well lets say it soothes !! he he. Sheperds pie and vegs for tonights dinner, ice cream and tinned peaches for afters.
W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

White Eggs for coloring Easter eggs


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra serving of Jans shepherd pie for me please. Yes, if the vicar visits other parishes then I’m sure she could ask for help there with her chicks. 
I’m off to bed now, it’s 11.30 here. Night night x
YZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ZZZZZZZZZ... sleep well Sue, You can have a serve of shepherds pie tomorrow , night night x
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Away with the fairies but now up and about, ready for another day. I’ll be around to your house soon Jan, get the coffee on. 
Hope Joan is ok, I don’t think I have seen her for a couple of days.
B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Booking a dinner train trip

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Count me in Sandy if the train will be headed for Jan's. Jan's Hot Toddy recipe does help when one is coming down with a cold it sure is better than drinking that onion juice recipe. One time I put a half a raw onion by our bed at night because I was coming down with a cold. Art threw a fit "get that lousy onion out of here". I must admit that was the last time I ever did that and it didn't get rid of my cold. 
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dismal failure with the onion trial Ann, would have been hilarious seeing Art chucking a fit over it. I can understand it would have been a bit hard, trying to get to sleep with the scent of onions in the background. That’s probably why it’s suggested you put the onion in a jar with a lid.
Yes, I’ll join the train trip to Jans too, there’s some shepherds pie there with my name on it, haha.
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-700806-1.html

Just got done reading all of this, it is true I know I'm spending less time on KP. I don't come on until later because I usually don't care what's on TV. Art is a TV watcher I would rather pick up a book. 
I think I read more fiction books this past year than I did for a long time. I do read before I go to sleep at night because it relaxes me but now I catch myself reading a lot more.

How about everyone in the kitchen have you been spending less time on KP? Thanks to Sandj who does keep KP going with her threads which I usually look at.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Exciting Time on the Train to Jan's House we go! I will grab a Bottle of Gin for the trip and buy a extra bottle for Jan. 
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

For a treat on the train Malcoms coming with his plums,I met up with him in his greenhouse ( at a distance of course)mentioned the train trip and when I said its an overnight trip he thought we'd better have protection against intruders to our sleepers.I agreed on behalf of you girls, if you've seen Agatha Christies " The lady vanishes. I think you'll agree. I'm really looking forward to the trip.
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Got your best fleecy nightie packed, might be a bit chilly on the train. Hope I can have a bottom bunk, don’t think I can climb up to a top one. Besides, I don’t want Malcolm peeking up my nightie and seeing my frilly drawers. Is he bringing some of his plums , we can have a midnight feast, they’ll be nice to nibble on.
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Horlicks with a good slosh of Baileys to help us sleep,I've packed a nice frilly nighty with lace bloomers, just in case Malcolm pops in to bid us goodnight,and share his plums (snigger).I wonder if the steward will bring us breakfast in bed.
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grand Time for us all, I'm wondering if there will be other Gentlemen on the Train. I might want to have one for myself. You never know might start up a conversation and might have to share my bunk. Darn I forget to bring my nightie! Did remember the Gin :sm02: 

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Honey don't worry about forgetting your nightie, if you do share with a gentleman I'm sure he won't mind, I'm hoping one will come my way and feast his eyes on my frilly nightie. A few glasses of G and T, a game of cards maybe, should be a pleasant evening.
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't know what kind of cards do you think we will be playing? Possibly could it be Poker (Strip) Oh No I think I will be wearing plenty of jewelry that night if that's the case. 
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jolly good time we’ll all be having. Hope our other kitchen pals can join us, safety in numbers, especially with Ann flashing her goodies ( jewellery ) haha.
K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kiwi added to the fruit salad 

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Line up the rest of the girls! Did anyone hear from Joan? Jeannie are you coming? Sandra will you be on the train, don't forget to bring along one of your craft projects. Now do I have everyone I don't want to forget anyone. 
Bonnie you are welcome it's too bad that you still can't join us on KP. 
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

More the merrier eh ? Hope Malcolm has got plenty of produce to go around, I can’t wait to peep into his wares.
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Numerous Fruit including Sandy's Fruit Salad!
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

love kiwis, sometimes called 
chinese gooseberrries, but I guess you already knew that
M :


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Please let me on the train journey. I will bring my dog blanket knitting which is straight forward. I also love kiwis and I have mine with cream cheese on crackers. Thick warm pyjamas and forget the men! 

I also read the section about people not posting much on KP and my reason has been my headaches, which are thankfully gone. But I just couldn’t stand looking at the screen when the headaches were bad.

Scotch broth for tea tonight with crusty bread and banana loaf to follow, probably with custard. Maybe have an hour in the garden and try and get rid of some weeds, which have gone berserk lately.

Q


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Quite pleased with two of the cowls that I have knitted recently. I have the white one to tackle yet for one of my grand daughters. I have posted them on https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-701195-1.html I hope you like them.

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really pretty cowls Sandra, so pleased your headaches have gone , lets hope they've gone for good, fingers crossed.
Of course you are invited on the train trip, knitting and warm P.Js are a good idea......I'm soooo cross with myself, just checked the front of the cardi I'm knitting for Ollie (gt grandson), and I've done 2 fronts the same, so sat and frogged it grrr
S


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

So annoying Jan when you do a mistake like that. I have 2 unfinished cardigans for myself that I must have a look at. At first I wanted to blame the patterns but I know that I have done a few mistakes on both of them. I'm thinking of pulling them both out and making more jumpers with the wool. I really don't know what it is about cardigan patterns but they really throw me and I can get a jumper knitted in no time at all. Maybe my head just isn't wired up to knit cardigans?! 

I'm so looking forward to the train trip and I will bring along sausage rolls made with pork sausage meat and apples. Maybe a lemon cheesecake to follow? 

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

That would be lovely, home made sausage rolls.. can't beat 'em --Now you mentioned the gentlemen travelling on the same train, they won't bother us Sandra unless they are encouraged (giggle). I think we should swap patterns Sandra, I'm rubbish at jumpers but quite like doing cardigans,Off now to start the other front to my cardi,-- hopefully get it right this time, I know how it happened, I'm in such a hurry to get it done for Easter and got carried away.
U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Unicorn fun with everything 

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very entertaining that'll be Sandy, we can pass round the goodies. Chocolate cake and gin
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Emmy Cat said:


> Quite pleased with two of the cowls that I have knitted recently. I have the white one to tackle yet for one of my grand daughters. I have posted them on https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-701195-1.html I hope you like them.
> 
> R


Sandra thanks for taking a picture of your cowls, I know your Granddaughters will be well pleased with them.

Since you are bringing your knitting I will bring my fingerless mitts that I'm making with 40% Angora & 60% Superwash Merino Wool. The yarn is so soft but I only had one hank. I goofed with the pattern because I wasn't following the directions that close. There were two pages of instructions. I had to go back and forth. Yesterday I finish one mitt and weigh it and along with the spare yarn that was left. I will have enough yarn, Yippee!!!
Now to finish the second mitt which is going a lot faster since I know what I'm doing.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Really pretty cowls Sandra, so pleased your headaches have gone , lets hope they've gone for good, fingers crossed.
> Of course you are invited on the train trip, knitting and warm P.Js are a good idea......I'm soooo cross with myself, just checked the front of the cardi I'm knitting for Ollie (gt grandson), and I've done 2 fronts the same, so sat and frogged it grrr
> S


I agree I'm glad your headaches are gone. Was it the blood pressure that was causing them or you don't know yet?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Very entertaining that'll be Sandy, we can pass round the goodies. Chocolate cake and gin
> W


With the knitting I usually need to wash my hands in between, I don't want sticky fingers on my needles. The train ride sound like so much fun, knitting, playing cards, meeting new & old friends with a little joking and toasting each other with good cheer. Of course I need to try that Lemon Cheesecake! Something about Spring I always crave for something with Lemon. 
X, Y Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zesty lemons I will bring from my trees. They’ll be nice with your gin and tonics girls. Lovely cowls Sandra, really nice colours. I’ll bring some knitting too, I haven’t done much on the market bag so it will be a good excuse to sit and knit. If Malcolm misbehaves, I can always put it over his head and blindfold him. What sort of train will we be travelling on, hope it’s a nice old steam train.
A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Awe, I Love those old steam trains, I wonder if we will be going through any mountainous areas. I might have to grab on to one of those Gentlemen hands to protect me, Ha. Susan I will leave Malcolm for you. I'm eyeing up an Gentleman reading the daily newspaper. I will get better look when he puts the paper aside. 
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Better watch out Ann, going through those tunnels. You never know who’s hand you might be holding. Don’t grab Malcolms plums by mistake, we don’t want them bruised.
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Careful Susan, I'm staying away from Malcolm. I need to go check out that Gentleman I have eyeing up. I need to move closer where he sitting. Right now I wouldn't mind going through the tunnels with him. My Gosh is he Good Looking!

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Down girl, down. Don’t get carried away in all the excitement. I’ve heard a whisper that your gentleman has been eyeing up Malcolms plums too. 
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Excitement on the train, now you must all behave otherwise we will all get told to leave.Actually I've got my eye on a fine looking gent, I saw his rhubarb I think he was telling a fellow passenger he was taking it to the county fair where they hold competitions, Malcolm is showing his plums, hope he wins a rosette.The train is a replica of The Orient Express, delightful.
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fresh air through the train window, yippee, we’re on our way. Hope there’s no murder on this Orient Express. Oops, Malcolms toupee has flown out the window, he’s always losing it. Maybe my knitted market bag will come in handy to keep his ears warm. 
G


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Great to be on the train and having fun. I have a mental picture of Malcolm's toupee flying out of the window. We must all chip in and buy him a new one. More knitted dog blankets on the menu as we travel through the land on this wonderful train. Tuck into the warm sausage rolls and I have brought along a corned beef, leek and potato pie and also an apple pie, still warm!

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Have got a nice fur muff that Malcolm can wear on his head , that'll keep him happy until he can get to a wig maker. Warm sausage rolls sound delish, but don't forget meals will be served on the train.
I


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

I forgot about the lovely meal on the train, DOH! I'm sooooo excited as I love train trips. We did the train ride from Whitby to Pickering a couple of years ago and had a fantastic day and it was warm and sunny https://www.yorkshire.com/view/attractions/pickering/north-yorkshire-moors-railway-513384

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jealous of your lovely
train trip Sandra, it looks beautiful, all that lovely scenery.
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kind of you all to help out Malcolm! I think I have extra yarn with me to whip up a hat for him. For sure his head must be getting cold. 
L


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Loads of lovely memories are coming to me of when the children were at home and we used to holiday in Paignton. Got the steam train into Dartmouth. What a wonderful day out that is - going over the ferry and watching the boats in the harbour . Eating a wonderful fresh and hot Cornish Pasty on the key. Then a ferry back over and a walk along the foot path alongside the train track. Amazing sight as the puffer train goes by. Then home to the caravan for a nice cup of home made soup and a crusty loaf bought at the bakers. Happy days.


M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Many happy memories for you Jeannie, and you live in a beautiful part of the world.Our favourite used to be hire bikes and ride the Camel trail when kids were little and we stayed in a lovely fishermans cottage in Padstow, then back to 'Choughs' the bakers, famous for their cornish pasties. 
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice trip we had for my 40th Birthday we took the train ride in Canada. It was the Fall of the year and all the Maples were in full color of Red. Many years ago but I still remember. 

Sandy, I'm so glad that you got the girls together for this train ride, I'm sure is enjoying every bit of it. I might find a new man on this train yet. 

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh such wonderful train trip memories for us all. Back in 1984/85 I visited the uk with my two little sons and we went to Haworth ( Bronte country ) then on to having a steam train ride. I can’t remember the name of the station but I think it was mentioned that the Railway Children series had been filmed there. It was a lovely day out and so exciting for my boys.
I sent Joan a PM yesterday, she’s not feeling her best at the moment but sends her regards and hopes to be back soon.
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Popular that we keep in touch with one & another. Thanks Susan on checking on Joan, hope that she will be back soon, we all miss her. 

Maybe some nice nice gent will come and sit by me, keeping the seat next to me empty. Reading a Fern Michaels book to past the time. 
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Question Ann, what is the book about ? Is it a nice juicy romance, getting you in the mood for shenanigans ? Haha.
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Really Not, I'm reading Sisterhood. A group of women who case has been thrown out of court and they take revenge. Like the woman who got raped by three men on a biker weekend. The Sisterhood took care of them by removing their plums. Their plums were mailed to them so it was up to them what they wanted to do. Since they spent many weekends raping women the Sisterhood was never found. There are short stories with each case. 
I believe there are 24 short stories that she has written. Kind of Corky I might switch back and read more of John Grisham. I just finish his newest book a 500 page book "A Time for Mercy". His books are more true to life court cases. I would rather read the juicy court cases than bed scenes. 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sounds like a great book, women getting revenge over the bad guys. I like reading thrillers though I haven’t read many books recently. I still seem to spend so much time doing the crosswords and puzzlers in my weekly magazines. When my daughter in law was here we could help one another with the answers. Did I tell you that she won a $50 cheque a few weeks back ? She was so thrilled as it was her first win in the magazine.
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Time spent wisely if you can make money! Once a week in our daily paper I will do word finds, they aren't always easy around 35 words to find going every which way. No money on these but at Christmas if you turn the Christmas Word Find into the newspaper they have a drawing. It's called Merchant Money, you are given money to spent around town. I won one, one time. 
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U have just reminded me, my dear dad used to do the word search in the newspaper when I was growing up. I often used to help him, that’s probably why I enjoy doing them. That would have been lovely to win that time Ann.
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very much like we do here with our Double Words and Triple Words keeps us thinking. 
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Weather has changed here after having so many dry days, the rain is upon us. Hopefully it won’t get as bad as parts of the mainland where they’re having floods. Bushfires, drought, Covid now floods, what next ?
XYZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

You & I Susan & Ann are the only two today! Where is everyone don't tell me they found some gents that swept them off their feet. 
Z, A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Ziti 

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> You & I Susan & Ann are the only two today! Where is everyone don't tell me they found some gents that swept them off their feet.
> Z, A


Afraid not Ann. Malcolm woke from his nap and realised his toupee was missing. He's now running amok through the train, looking for it. What a to do, we'll all get thrown off at this rate, we've got to find him.

:sm05: :sm16: :sm09: 
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bad News, Susan I thought you were keeping an eye on him. Let's see I will grab this baseball cap just in case I see him. At least I have something to cover up his head. You would think he would a zillions of hats. 
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Caught him just as he was about to pull the emergency brake alarm. Let’s get that cap on him Ann and escort him back to the carriage. It’s nearly time for bed so we’ll have to get him into his pyjamas. Oh no, he said he hasn’t brought any with him, he’ll have to wear one of our nighties. Have you got a spare one Ann, one that will keep his plums safe, he won’t want to lose those as well as his toupee.
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Drawers are going to have to do along with his own t-shirt. I prefer to sleep in the nude but I did bring a pair of lounging pants & top just in case I will be sharing a sleeper. 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eee, I wonder if Jan has packed her baby dolls nightie, I can see Malcolm wearing them. Maybe I will wear the baby dolls and Malcolm can borrow my nice flannelette nightie. Just hope he doesn’t go wandering around again, looking for his toupee.
F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Fruits and Nuts as a snack 

G


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Glad I am bringing along my warm fleecy pyjamas. Malcolm and his plums does make me laugh though. The thought of him running about the train, haha! We will be alright, tucked up with lots of goodies to eat and drink. 

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Have some fruit and nuts that Sandy is passing around. Sandy what did you bring for sleep wear?

Malcolm is some character, I wonder if you can get a nightie on him? My type of guy is one who has muscular build and would never get got wearing a nightie and won't catch him wearing one. Most men guard their jewels 
if their life depends on it including Malcolm. Girls we must keep them in the bun warmer!

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I think we should be very careful when we entertain certain gentlemen,I've got my eye on the waiter, I think he's Italian.
Reason to be on our gaurd is because I saw Hilda Baker, her who serves coffee at the golf club? she was coming out of the ladies room and you know what a gossip she is. She saw Josephine Poncenby-Smythe sewing a button on the chairmans flies in his office and spread all kinds of rumours about what she was doing. We mustn't let her see us chasing Malcolm or to see him in our berth in my frilly nightie and Sues drawers. Isn't this fun, I'm sitting here smiling :sm23: :sm15:
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just be careful Jan if you have an eye on that Italian. I heard they are very good at moving their hands, they can't even talk without some kind of hand movement. I have an eye on that large teddy bear sitting in the corner. 
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kindly keep your eyes off that big teddy bear Ann, he gave me the glad eye earlier. The Italian waiter has gone off with a young passenger I'm pleased to say. Cocktails in the captains bar this evening girls.
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Laying out my clothes that I will wear tonight. Jan will this be formal wear or would a pair of dress slacks and a dressy top will be OK? Can't wait maybe some gent will escort me back to my Sleeper tonight. 
M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Meatloaf isn’t my favorite 

N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Not Sure I have got any formal wear. Maybe I could glitz up a pair of black slacks and a slinky top . Got plenty of costume jewellery to set it all off. I like a nice night out. I was always the first one on the dance floor and last off. I've heard that Malcolm can make a few classy moves himself. Getting excited now girls.

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Off the shoulder black top with slinky gold slacks, think the big teddy bear will take a fancy to that get up. I heard it will be 'Big band' music so we can show off our jive skills with the right partner. I hope Joan is reading our antics, and it helps to cheer her up.
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Push Hilda Baker off the train if she starts spying on us. It will be another murder on the Orient Express, haha. I’ve brought my white kinky boots packed away in my suitcase, I’m glad I brought them now. I might have to get Malcolm or the Teddy bear to help me get them on though, nod nod, wink wink. 
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quick, someone help ! Malcolm has caught one of his plums in my boot zip !#*@
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ripppp Malcolm that must hurt! Is their a doctor on the train? Susan looks like Malcolm plum is now turning into a grapefruit! Looks like he won't be going to the dance tonight. Are you planning on staying here and nursing
him or will you be joining the rest of us. 

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Strawberry banana smoothies 

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The rescue girl came to save the day with a smoothie, I don't know if that would work it is going to have to be a very good strawberry banana smoothie. Maybe Malcolm can take a couple of pain pills with the smoothie!
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Under the weather is our Malcolm. He’s in no fit state for dancing tonight, it will be an early night for him with a nice mug of cocoa. Any volunteers to change his dressings later on ? I have an allergic reaction to grapefruit so maybe Jan and her Teddy bear can help out. 
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very good news, Malcolm made a remarkable recovery in the night, his plums are in cold storage in the ships kitchen, he had a hearty breakfast and is fit for duties. If anything like this happens again concerning us ladies, captain said he will put us all off at the next station, or work in the kitchen (galley), sooo ladies lets behave. snigger
W


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Well! This has given me the best laugh in ages. Poor Malcolm! Come on ladies lets not let the side down and try and behave ourselves, snigger! Pass the hot toddies please. 

XYZ or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes we must behave, glad we have made you laugh Sndra, I keep hoping Jeannie is ok, she's not been here for ages, I'm sure she'd have joined in our antics. ... So today, put your sensible heads on and we'll all go for a little wander along the train and have a nosey at some of the other passengers, I saw the menu for tonights meal, roast turkey dinner and a choice of deserts.
A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Adventure around the corner, seems like the one who I was eyeing up took a liking to Jan. Teddy Bear seems to be taking good care of her, following her around the train otherwise the gent just sat there. Malcolm seems to be doing well this morning. Jeannie was on last night, the ones who are spending extra time in their sleepers are Joan & Bonnie. I think we need to be careful Susan mention some strange going on. I really hope everyone is OK. 

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

But of course Jeannie was here, I forgot that, wish Joan and Bonnie could join us, never mind we will organise another Orient express adventure when they feel up to it. I noticed funny goings on too, don't give that Hilda Baker anything to gossip about, she lurks behind doors you know and spys on us.
C


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Can we meet up again at the week end. I've bought some nice big juicy lemons and make a great lemon drizzle , with fresh lemon icing. I could make a savoury flan too if you like it. It seems that now I have to be a bit careful with my weight, I am missing baking stuff as I can't even pass it along to my son and family to eat for me. D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Drizzly lemon cake sounds de-ee-lish Jeanie, savoury flan mmmm yum. We can munch on them while we wait for our main meal on the train, Malcolm has fully recovered so he will enjoy your home cooking. If you hop on a plane we can get the train to pick you up at the next station which will be organised by the train driver, bring warm jim-jams and evening wear.
Ann keeps looking for a gentleman companion, she'll have to keep a look out for Hilda Baker the nosey old blighter, she'll make stories up about what they get up to --- snigger giggle .
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Evening Dinner I'm looking forward to roast turkey and all the trimmings. I'm sure hoping that there will be cranberries, it seem like turkey and the two always go with each other. 

Does anyone knows how long we will be on this train, wasn't the train ride set up by Sandj? I'm really enjoying this trip, not knowing where we are going but just being together with everyone.

I will keep an eye out for Hilda Baker while I go hunting for a man.....How is that Big Teddy Bear, Jan after he took a liking to you? :sm17: :sm17:

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Feeling rather guilty about causing Malcolms accident with his plums. I wish I had never brought these kinky boots with me now as I can’t get them off. Bits of plums caught up in the zipper which is causing a bit of a stink. I’ll have to go looking for some lubricant to help me out, the train drivers cat has been following me around and licking his lips. Maybe I should just stick my leg out of the window, hope Hilda Baker doesn’t see.
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Get Big teddy bear to help with your boot Sue, he's very good with his hands-- nudge nudge, wink wink.I must warn you, he has an awful wind problem so expect a stray one as he struggles to pull your boot off.I heard some body has gone missing from the train, police inspector Poirot and inspector Clouseau have been alerted. This trip is getting more exciting by the minute.
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hopefully it’s Hilda that’s gone missing, I overheard someone saying they thought they had seen someone looking for the toilet. Maybe she opened the wrong door and flew out of the train. She probably had her broomstick with her so she’ll be safe. Oh, that’s a good idea, I’ll find big Teddy bear and see if he can help with my boot. Open all the windows, just incase he lets one rip........
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I hope Hildas ok, even though she is an old gas bag.Hope your boot is off Sue and you didn't get gassed in the process.
Now don't put them on again theres a good girl. Malcolm was in the corridor early this morning in shorts and vest doing press-ups, he was quite concerned about Hilda when I told him.I also saw a strange man with a bushy beard, long black coat and a trilby hat pulled well down over his eyes, I think he was a Russian spy. You can never be sure these days.
J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Jackfruit juice in the morning 

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kind of fruit I have never, ever heard of. You do come up with some exotic food Sandy. Are you enjoying the train trip ? 
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Looks like Sandj & Jack are getting pretty close sharing their Juice! I need to wonder around some more from car to car maybe if I'm lucky I will find a hunk for myself. 

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My advice to you Ann is do be careful, what with Hilda going missing and now this chap with a beard and slouchie hat, we don't want any more frights. Stay with us and have some plum crumble and custard.
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Not a Russian spy Jan, it’s actually Hilda in dress up. She’s doing her best to find some juicy gossip on us so beware. I caught her readjusting her beard after a gust of wind blew it over her head. Lucky it didn’t disappear out the window like Malcolms toupee. Yes, thank you, big Teddy helped me off with my boot, caused a ruckus in the carriage though. He pulled so hard that he fell flat on his back and by golly what a noise he made. Phew and double phew !!!
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh my, that wasn't just the train tooting :sm09: It sure was loud enough, I thought the silent ones were the stinky ones. Teddy Bear proved me wrong.

Hilda is doing disguises to good to know. This is really going to be hard. Now I'm really going to have to get to know the passengers. We really need to keep one another inform, she can be sneaky. 
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Puffing and chugging up the hill, I hope our train can make it. I’d hate to get stuck here with Hilda on the prowl. Suddenly there’s lots of swaying and poor Malcolm is having to keep a tight hold of his plums. There’s smoke and soot pouring through the window which has got Big Teddy coughing and spluttering ( and the rest ). Come on girls, let’s get to the dining car and have a stiff drink. 
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quiet time to think what are we going to do about Hilda? Having that drink was a good idea Susan it helped calm down my nerves. otherwise I think if I had a chance I would push Hilda off the train. 
I can't do that then I would be up for murder. Does anyone have a plan what to do about her? 

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really struggling up the hill now, I think the train has run out of steam. Oops, the lights have gone out and the train has come to a halt, quick, let’s commandeer the bar, hic,hic. First in line is Big Teddy who wants a pint of Guinness, hope it doesn’t make him produce more wind. Now, here’s the so called Russian spy, aka Hilda. We’ll give her a very, very large whisky chaser and get her legless. That should do the trick, no more spying on us for a while. We can lock her in the Guards van while he’s trying to help the train driver. Hee hee.
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Steaming along nicely now, the guard got the engine fixed but--- as he entered the guard van door Hilda made a dash for it leaving her beard behind. Guard chased after her but she rushed into the ladies, next thing she appeared dressed as a hooker swept by the guard and headed for the diner. She must have several disguises stashed in the ladies room. Now that we know we can warn Malcolm and big Ted because they'll show an interest in "her" that's for sure. Stew for dinner tonight, maybe we could inject some sleeping medicine into one of her dumplings.Come on girls we have to get rid of her.
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tut tut, I wouldn’t touch Hilda's dumplings with a barge pole and hopefully Malcolm and Big Ted won’t either. Although if she gets up to a bit of nod nod, wink wink with them, then we’ve got the gossip on her. Not that Malcolm would be up to any of that with his plums still on ice. I’ve just seen her coming out of the dining car, legless again with the fish net stockings ripped to shreds. Maybe the train drivers cat gave her a good seeing off.
U


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Unable to stay. I've just dropped some birthday cake ???? and jelly and ice cream off. It's my birthday today. Yahoo!!!! ????

V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very Happy Birthday Sandy!!! What kind of cake is it white or other kind?

I got my second jab today I might be spending a lot of time in the Sleeper that's where I'm headed now. 

The rest of you girls and guys are on your own, I know you will be handle it as long as you don't spend too much time at the bar. I will see you later. 

W, X, Y, Z


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You and I have both had our second jabs Ann, I had mine yesterday and feel fine. Early night tonight, we put our clocks forward so lose an hours sleep tomorrow.
Hope you had a lovely b/day Sandra.
A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Annual Breakfast 

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Best Birthday wishes to Sandra. Hope you have had a great day.
Ann, make sure you lock your carriage door while you are having a nap. You don’t want any nasty surprises ( or do you ). Hee hee.
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Carefully all locked up, but I never know maybe Sandy will bring me Breakfast in the Morning that I won't mind.
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Don’t open your door unless you know it’s Sandy, she will have a special knock that you will recognise. We’re all going for a special dinner, you’re going to miss out on freshly shucked oysters. Would you like us to save some for your breakfast, we can ask for kilpatrick ones so that you get some nice crispy bacon too. And how about some Buck’s Fizz as well ? That will put a zing in your step Ann. 
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eek keep big Ted away from those oysters, you know what they do for the male ego nudge nudge. I've had an idea , when Hildas sloshed, we'll tie her up, put her in the guards van with passengers pets, she'll be found when the guard goes to feed the animals , he'll stop the train at the next station and send her on her way, good riddance. What do you think. No body will suspect us he he. I wonder what's on the menu for tonight's dinner
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fast, I like your idea Jan. Maybe we can put a monkey suit on her or a gorilla outfit that way she would really look like an animal. 

In real life I had a nightmare that I was screaming in my sleep. I thought someone was in our Master bathroom and they had a gun. Art had to nudge me until I calm down. He said that was the first time that ever happen that I ever talked in my sleep or screamed. I guess I was screaming so loud that I woke him up from a sound sleep. I'm feeling so much better today. We had a little snow last night and this morning, nothing that will last. 

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good gracious Ann, you must have been having a nightmare,-- it's all this nonsense about murder on the orient express :sm16: :sm23: Good idea of yours to dress Hilda in a monkey suit ha ha.-- Hope the snow doesn't last.
H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Huckleberry Juice or Wine at the party? 

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Huckleberry Juice or Wine at the party?
> 
> I


I didn't know if you drop off breakfast for me this morning but there was a tray outside of my door when I woke up. I didn't touch it because I thought maybe Hilda could have tamper with it. 
It's time to drug that Hilda maybe with your Huckleberry Juice or Wine. Then get her into that Monkey suit and off to the animal car. 
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just a shame you didn’t eat your breakfast this morning Ann as there were all kinds of treats for you. Never mind, we’ll make sure you have a delicious brunch instead. I’ve got the Huckleberry juice ready with a sedative added, now we just have to find Hilda. I hear she is already propping up the bar, time for action girls.
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kudos to the Bar, I hope she doesn't get suspicious of us. I will be carrying a large bag of goodies including the monkey suit. We might need Big Ted to help us walk Hilda to the animal car after we get her drugged. 
How long will she be under? 
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Laughing hysterically to herself as she downs the loaded Huckleberry juice, Hilda suddenly flops over the bar ( yes, once again Legless ). Quick, Big Ted heaves her over his shoulder and out into the dimmed lights of our compartment. Fumbling madly, we quickly dress Hilda in the monkey suit, what a sight, we’ve even got a bunch of bananas in her handbag. The train guard will never know the difference, now, a quick sprint down the passageway, into the guards van and we’ve got Hilda secured with an old goat, a donkey and a couple of shitzu dogs. Job well done, especially Big Ted, he can have a few extra drinks in the bar. Now, let’s make some mischief before the monkey wakes up....yippee.
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My face aches with grinning at this daft escapade --- but hasn't it been funny,I have never tried huckleberry juice, maybe I should.Would it mix with gin I wonder? I noticed Malcolm walking like John Wayne,I hope his bunion isn't playing him up. Big Ted looked a bit bleary eyed as well, I think he spent a long time in the bar talking to a red head (dyed) she seemed half cut too,so who knows what went on. nudge nudge wink wink.
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Noises coming from the guards van, quick let’s go and peek. Oh dear, Hilda has woken up and the donkey and goat are chasing her round and around the carriage. I hope they’re only after her bananas and nothing else. This could turn into X rated entertainment. Eeeaw Eeeaw. Hilda will definitely get chucked off the train now, she’s jumped on the donkeys back and the shitzus are going mental trying to round up the goat.
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh no!! the van door has opened and Hilda has gone galloping off up the line on the donkeys back, shitzus following, goats close behind, what a kerfuffle. The train driver has no idea what's happened and is going full throttle on to our next destination, I'm sure it will be Siberia, so glad we've come prepared with our blankets and flannel underwear.
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pathway they will go the donkey & Hilda and whatever animals following. Where they end up going who knows. Are you saying the train is headed for Serbia? Where are we going to end up? I think it's about time we think about heading home. 
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Questions from the train guard. He wants to know where the donkey, goat and shitzus have gone. We know nuffink, we tell him while having a quiet giggle. Oh dear, apparently they were on route to the king of Siberia so the train is going to have to return home as the king will probably chop off our heads if his precious animals don’t turn up. Maybe they will find their way back to the king, don’t know what will happen to Hilda though, if she’s still on the donkeys back. 
Good to be going home, hope Mrs. Bridges has got something tasty for our dinner.
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Reading this mornings news paper, Hilda has made front page news, the king of Siberia has awarded her a gold medal for returning his beloved pets.So alls well that ends well and we can head home with a clear conscience knowing that we got away with our naughtiness-- he he. Mrs. Bridges replied to my text saying a hot meal will be awaiting our return and if Malcolm and big Ted would care to join us they're welcome.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Siberia? Can I join in, I'll bring my red flannelette nightie, will I be safe if I lock the door?

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

The train is heading home Joan, sorry you missed all the excitement, it's good to have you back and we will see you at Mrs. Bridges on our return, we're nearly there so tell Mrs. Bridges to have the kettle on.
U


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Unable to stop laughing at the latest escapade! So funny! 

I had a lovely weekend with my birthday. The cake was salted caramel which my DH bought as a surprise. My two sons popped by with cards and pressies, which was great, then we had a Chinese meal on the night, cooked by DH! It was great and now I am one year older, boohoo. Oh well, back to the knitting. I have been knitting more cowls and about to start the white one for my grand daughter. I also have the Alaska hat pattern and some gorgeous wool for the Easter weekend. Looking at the cold weather on the way, these knitting patterns will come in handy. DH busy in his man cave and might get to meet up with two of my grand daughters, which I haven’t seen in over one year. We may go to the local park, if not too busy.

Pizza for tea tonight with some rice pudding to follow.

Tell Mrs Bridges to get that kettle on and lets have some hot cross buns to go with it.

V


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Very pleased with my latest cowl which is knitted in Blackberry stitch. https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-701935-1.html#15981162

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well done Sandra, your blackberry cowl is very pretty. Yes our train travel was very exciting and really funny, I could hardly see to type because of crying with laughter at sone of the antics we wrote about. All good , silly fun which helped to lighten these dark days of covid, we must hope for better times in the near future. Got our feet up now in the kitchen, hot x buns and a nice cup of tea, Malcoms had his and has gone off to his greenhouse to look at his plums, and check his seedlings.
X Y or Z or even A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra large plums in the greenhouse, Mrs. Bridges has been giving them lots of TLC while Malcolm has been with us on our jaunt.
Good to know that Hilda is quite the heroine in Siberia, there will be no talking to her when she comes home, that’s if she does come home. I hear the king and the donkey have taken quite a shine to her. 
It’s good to be back in Mrs. Bridges kitchen and these hot cross buns are a real treat. I wonder if there will be an Easter egg hunt this year. Bags I check Malcolms drawers. 
YZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes it's good to be back in the kitchen, I'm getting too old for all this malarky.I don't think you'll find any eggs in Malcolms drawers Sue, his plums take up most of the room, I'm going to bag looking under big Teds rhubarb,plenty of hiding space under those large leaves. How about hiding eggs around the estate and in the woods, we can all join in and see if we can find what each of us has hidden,then weather permitting a nice pic-nic.
Z --A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zany weather, not so warm today. A nice toasted hot cross bun with butter would be lovely.

A


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

All of you have been having a great time on your train adventure. Giggling just reading it all. I'd love a toasted hot cross bun - would it be alright if I popped in for a bit ( not with Malcolm ) titter. Looking forward to some nice chin wagging with you girls over a hot cuppa .

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Another lovely warm sunny day today, I've just had a Co-op hot cross bun with butter, very nice it was too, I saw a programme about Easter eggs and hot cross buns, they did a survey and Aldi came out top for both. M & S came well down the list, cost the most too, which goes to show you pay for well known brands-- not always the best in my opinion.
B


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Brings back memories of when I was young. My dad ran a small business so had little time to help around the house. On Sundays he did make mum a cup of tea in bed whilst they read all the Sunday papers. On Good Friday Dad would come up with piping hot toasted hot cross buns and cups of tea with saucers in those days of course. Lovely. 


C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cups and saucers were used everyday , I can't remember drinking from a mug. We didn't have tea bags then did we.
I feel very tired after our journey so think I'll take a nap in Mrs Bridges nice warm kitchen zzzzzz. Wake me up if big Ted or Malcolm make an appearance, I heard they had tickets for a show and we can choose which one we prefer.
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Delightful memories of Mums big teapot and proper cups and saucers. Also, the big tea caddy, I can still remember the aroma of the tea leaves when the lid came off and the nice big caddy spoon inside. It’s funny, I don’t enjoy tea now, I’m definitely a coffee girl. Back then, mum used to buy camp coffee, I don’t remember her ever buying proper coffee. Now we buy pods for the coffee machine, how things have changed.
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everyone seem to be well settle, it turn out to be a long and exciting train ride. It feels good to be back home with Mrs. Bridges welcoming us at the door with fresh hot cross buns. I remember my Mother would always buy hot cross buns during Holy Week, fresh from the local bakery. I will have a cup of tea with a packet of sugar in the raw. That rhubarb that Big Ted grows is tasty with sugar in the raw, also. If you haven't try *Sugar in the Raw * I would recommended. 
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Found a nice surprise in Malcolms drawers, ( apart from his plums ). Two Cadbury creme eggs, oh yummy. I know its a bit early to be rummaging through his drawers but I saw him acting a bit suspicious in the potting shed so I just HAD to look. Don’t tell him that I found them, he might think the resident mouse took them. I’ve just seem him pulling his rhubarb, perhaps we’ll have a rummage in there next. He does spoil us doesn’t he, we’ll have to get him something special for Easter, any ideas girls ? 
G


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Great train journey and I haven’t laughed so much in ages. Going to have a rummage through that drawer again as there might be some spare plums in there for my crumble. Otherwise it will have to be apples again. Toasted hot cross buns takes me back to when my mam used to toast them by the fire on the toasting fork. Spread with lovely butter and a cup of tea. We always had a large teapot and cups and saucers as well. My dad had a large mug of tea which was filled to the brim. I don’t think we had mugs for years and it was funny to see my mam with a mug years later. She loved her cups of tea and I miss her like mad. I feel nostalgic today, maybe it is the colder weather. DH thinks we are going to do a bit in the garden this weekend but I want to knit my grand daughter’s white cowl and get it out of the way. Have a lovely day all! ???? 

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Have an idea this warm weather isn't going to last, no sunshine today and it's quite nippy out, infact I lit my wood burner to keep me cosy while I do some knitting. It's always the same here in UK at Easter, a few nice days before the holiday and then guess what? Yes it turns cool and even April showers. 
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I agree Jan, the sun is out here but the wind is nippy... lazy wind blows right though a body! Had to water some plants in the garden this morning but soon came back indoors. Sainsburys have delivered my shopping complete with hot cross buns.

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Joan it's good to have you back in the kitchen, hope you're feeling a lot better.I've just come back from a wander round the village, the gardens look so pretty, was glad to get back indoors.
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitchen is nice and cozy with the oven on baking hot cross buns. It is nice to have us gather around the table having our morning tea. I haven't had a cup of tea for a very long time, it's tempting. 
In WI. it's cold and breezy this weekend should bring us warmer weather. There will be several Easter Drive-thru for the kids this Saturday. I helped bagged Easter candy yesterday for the local Lions Club. 
Saturday they will be handing them out for kids up to the age of 8. 
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Leg of Lamb? Did anyone have lamb? Something I never had for Easter we usually have Ham. What are you having for your Easter Dinner? 

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Leg of lamb would be my choice, but as I'm going for Sunday dinner with my usual family I don't know what d dinlaw will be cooking, I know it won't be lamb because they don't like it. It will be something delicious, she's a good cook.
Weathers got cooler as the day has gone on, really cold out there. I'm going to make a marzipan and glace cherry cake tomorrow, it's a new recipe I found with Mr Google, and is very lovely-- if you like marzipan and I do.
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Marzipan I can't say I ever had it but I'm willing to try almost anything. I Love Eating a variety of food. 
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Marzipan is lovely, do you make your own Jan? Don't know what we shall be having for Easter dinner yet, I know it won't be lamb. 

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

No Joan I don't make my own, ready made is just as good so I take the easy way out. Ann if you like almonds you would like marzipan, it's like a nutty sort of paste, hard to describe really, maybe take a peek at google he can explain it better.
I'm off to bed now, the heatings gone off and I feel quite chilly.
O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Original Toll House Cookies 

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Party Time, Jan I do like almonds a lot, sometimes I use almond extract instead of vanilla because I like the almond taste. 
I heard that Big Ted was filling his face with Toll House Cookies, Marzipan and Hot Cross Buns that he headed for the Outhouse. I hope he will be OK

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quick, make way for Big Ted heading to the outhouse, hope Malcolm isn’t already in there.
I love anything with marzipan, especially Battenburg cake. I don’t know what we are having for Easter dinner, just the two of us so nothing planned. It definitely won’t be lamb, it doesn’t agree with me but I have got a nice beef sirloin roast in the freezer so maybe that would be a nice treat for us. 
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rushing in the outhouse and Malcom came rolling out, those poor guys. Big Ted had to go and watch out. Susan you might have to go and help Malcolm I think he bruised his plums when he was pushed out of the way. 

Our Easter meal will be fried ham slices, baked sweet potatoes and fresh green beans along with a lemon torte. I was never able to make a lemon meringue pie like Mother use to make, I would have to say hers was the Best. Everyone wanted her to make her pies. Pie crusts made from scratch and the Best Lemon Pie. My pie always turned out running, I gave up years ago. My pie crust is Pillsbury, the ones you roll out.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Same here Ann,years ago my pastry was perfect even though I do say it myself, but these days ready rolled is good. Malcolm and Ted found 2 bottles of home made blackberry wine in the potting shed, drank the lot between them, they put Easter bunny suits on and danced down the road singing "In your Easter bonnet" all the children, and adults, followed them, singing as they went.Mrs. Bridges was NOT amused, she'd been saving that wine for us to have with the Easter meal she's making for us.
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The Blackberry wine was probably a cure for Big Ted. The Big Guy seem to have a lot of gas. If it helps him I would gladly give him my share. I have some home made Dandelion Wine I will share with Mrs. Bridges. 
Those two was awaking the whole town with their Bunny Suits. I need to go and find them and join in with the Festivities. 

U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Ultimate Wisconsin Cheese 

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Up and down the road, looking for Malcolm and Big Ted in their bunny suits but they’ve disappeared. Where on earth have they gone, maybe they’re in the potting shed ? Oops, I’ve just seen a large bunny bobtail caught in the door, that’s a real giveaway. Yes, they have both passed out, what a mess with Easter eggs all over the floor and Malcolms plums, squashed in his drawers. Mrs. Bridges will not be amused, I require some help getting them both sobered up. Prime up the outhouse pump girls and let’s see if we can give them both a good dunking. 
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Vacation in WI? Did you ever have any of our Cheese Sandj. I worked for a cheese co. where they made mostly process cheese at times we were running 7 days a week for McDonald's promotion on their cheese burgers. I refused to eat any because I needed some time off. We did have a Natural Line where we weigh and packaged, I did get to nibble on the extra weight. My favorite cheese is New York Sharp. I like cheese with a bite to it. 

W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Who is Big Ted and where did he spring from? 
I am very fond of cheese and eat any kind from gorgonzola, Caerphilly to smoked german. We had macaroni cheese for dinner last night made with cheddar.

XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You asked about big Ted Joan, well he was a chap sitting on the train giving Ann the glad eye, thats where it all started ha ha .-- I love cheese of any kind, at the moment I'm having a mad moment with St. Agur on crackers, but really strong cheddar is another favourite.I love mac cheese but very rarely make it, now you've reminded me it will be on my menu next week with a jacket potato and veg.
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

An extra hours sleep for me tomorrow as we put our clocks back tonight. I seem to sleep a lot more nowadays, hubby gets very envious as once he wakes up, usually around 6.30, he can’t get back to sleep. I think I need more sleep because I have to have a couple of bathroom visits during the night. It’s so annoying. 
Yes, I love cheese as well and enjoy most varieties. Mum used to make a good cheese and onion pie, have you girls got any good recipes to share ?
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Who is Big Ted and where did he spring from?
> I am very fond of cheese and eat any kind from gorgonzola, Caerphilly to smoked german. We had macaroni cheese for dinner last night made with cheddar.
> 
> XYZA


Baked macaroni & cheese is my favorite but last night we had Kraft's. It isn't my favorite but last night it seem to hit the spot.

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Chicken breasts sliced just to the edge( making an envelope) place a slice of cheese of your choice and a slice of ham, fold it in half, make a white sauce, or a cheese sauce pour over the chicken pieces sprinkle chives or chopped spring onions on top bake 25 minutes or till chicken is cooked, serve with mashed potato and vegs. or a jacket spud.
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Delicious, Cordon Bleu. Jan is that what you call the recipe?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Delicious, Cordon Bleu. Jan is that what you call the recipe? Sorry about the double post
E


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Easter eggs yum!

Another cold day so I am sitting knitting this afternoon and might catch up on The Syndicate on TV. Mushroom omelettes for tea tonight with salad and roast sweet potatoes. Tinned fruit and ice cream for afters as I haven’t baked in days. Happy Easter to everyone and catch up later. Shall we have another trip out soon?

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Fancy another Orient Express train journey? We'll put it to the vote. It's turned really cold after those few lovely days of sunshine, so I'm doing the same as you Sandra, telly on and knit by the fire. Going to Kibworth family for take-away tonight and I'll see g/grandson Ollie,he's gradually learning a few words, the latest one is Nanny.
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gathering together for Easter, this year it will be my hubby and I but we are planning on making the Best of it. The Easter Service will be on TV which we will start the morning out with. I might even wear my bunny slippers while watching. I made some hard boiled eggs but didn't colored them but they tasted really good. We also had a couple of salmon melts for lunch. 

I will be game for another Orient Express maybe this time I will find a man for myself, ha ha. Big Ted seem to be everyone's Teddy Bear even though at first he seem to take a liking to Jan at first. 
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Easter to all my kitchen friends. Hope the real Easter Bunny will visit and NOT those two drunkards in the outhouse. They’re in there singing Here comes Peter Cottontail, hopping down the bunny trail and doing all the actions. I’ve given up and left them to it.
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'll go check on them, see if I can get them to drink some strong black coffee. Maybe the best thing is to leave them alone. They aren't hurting anyone and leave them sing their hearts out!

J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Joyful coffee among friends 

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kisses are blowing in the air from Malcolm and Big Ted. The singing is getting louder, now they are singing "Roll out the Barrel" & "99 Bottles of Beer". 

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lots of villagers have turned up for the entertainment, they can’t recall ever having such a good singalong. Now it’s Knees up Mother Brown and Big Ted is really doing some high kicks, whoops he’s just kicked Malcolms bobtail and now there’s a mighty stoush going on. I think we’ll have to turn the hose on them as Malcolm has just jumped onto Big Teds shoulders and is trying to pull his bunny ears off. Oh my goodness. 
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My surprise this morning was a pretty Easter card from Bonnie to all of us in the kitchen, I thanked her from us all.
Well, Malcolm and big Ted have really disgraced themselves, Mrs. Bridges fainted when she heard of such goings on. Good job Malcolms plums were not damaged otherwise no more plum crumbles.
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice to know you heard from Bonnie , I had pretty card from her too. Such a shame she can't join us all! The last i heard from Admin tech. was that there was no reason she couldn't log in...

O


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

O a Happy Easter to all in this lovely cozy kitchen. DH is making a roast pork dinner tonight and I am going to try and do a bit of weeding in the garden. A quick phone call from my youngest son to let me know that he has a new job which will start in June and hopefully it will be in an office and Covid free. He’s worked in a bedroom for over one year now and he is chomping on the bit to be among people. He’ll be still working away from here but I get to speak to him often.

What is going on in the kitchen, poor Mrs Bridges fainting! Whatever next? Lets rally round and take her on our next trip out and cheer her up. Naughty Malcolm and his plums can stay behind and prepare a meal for our return.

P


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Passed my best wishes on to Bonnie when I opened my lovely card. What a shame she can't join in the fun. I;ve been planting seeds and knitting in the garden it is so lovely out there at the moment. Peaceful and warm in the sheltered sunny spot just outside the door. Got half a leg of lamb in the oven, and fresh rhubarb from the garden with custard. Can't wait. Happy days ahead everyone. xx

Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Quiche for Easter brunch 

R


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Roast lamb was lush. Have plenty left for curry tomorrow. I've been tucking into my eggs as well - naughty. 



Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

boring knit said:


> Roast lamb was lush. Have plenty left for curry tomorrow. I've been tucking into my eggs as well - naughty.
> 
> Y


You are the only one that I know of that made roast lamb, I wish I lived closer I would go hopping over to try some. I never had it. Then you are going to make curry with the left-over lamb, you have my mouth watering. 
Z, A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Zambia Zucchini 

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Zambia Zucchini
> 
> I


Sandj I think you are getting your games mixed up the next letter should be A not the last letter posted :sm12:

Adventure anyone? Sandy suggested that we take Mrs. Bridges with us and leave the men at home to do the cooking and baking. I wonder if Mrs. Bridges will go? She certainly needs a vacation. Sounds like a plan for me.

B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Where’s the A, ????

Anise used on pies 

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Where's the A, ????
> 
> Anise used on pies
> 
> C


Adventure Anyone? there's the A

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Baking a cake today for tomorrow as it’s going to be my birthday. Whooppee. We’re having lunch out with friends then we’ll come back here for coffee and cake. I can’t believe the year has passed so quickly.
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Coming right over to join you in your birthday celebrations Sue, I'll bring gin. -- Jeannie I envy you having roast lamb for dinner, I haven't had lamb in ages, the only time I do get it is if Laura and James have it and plate me a dinner up and bring it over to me.-- Well would you believe I'm looking out the window at SNOW !! Not a lot but it's blowing about in the air in the wind, and to think last Thursday and Friday it was sunny and t shirt weather. I don't think Mrs. Bridges would care for our shinanagins on the train, a night at the theatre would be more her cup of tea. We'll treat her when we return from our adventure because she does deserve a nice treat.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Doesn't the weather change rapidly, it was hot in the garden yesterday and today there is an icy wind. :sm16: :sm06: 

After a visit to Sue for her birthday cake, I'll go to the theatre with Mrs Bridges - preferably a good musical.

E


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Eeeeeee the weather is very changeable. I saw some snow flurries as well this morning Jan - you must have sent them over here! Te he! I was doing my ironing this morning and it was as if someone up there had a handful of snow spare and threw it down in one go. Now there is lovely blue sky and full ☀! Roast pork and stuffing rolls for tea tonight and tinned fruit and ice cream. We should be doing the garden this afternoon but it is too cold, so it is back to the knitting. I knitted the white cowl for my grand daughter, but not chuffed with it. I’ll let her decide if she wants to keep it, when I eventually get to see her. Not sure when that is. It is over one year since I last saw her and her sister, miss them so much. My other two are going to try for a meet up some time next week in our local park, I am soooooo looking forward to it - August since I last saw them. We have all missed out on so much. 

Mrs Bridges deserves to be pampered and I think she would enjoy coming with us on our trip out on the train. She can bring along some special cakes - if she wants.

F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Foggy morning but the pot of coffee helps! 

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Fairy cakes are Mrs. Bridges speciality, but I don't think she would care for the train outing,-- as I already mentioned, she's a bit old fashioned in her ways and all the 'goings on' wouldn't be to her liking, but Joan said she would like to go to a show with her.Maybe we could get tickets and they could choose which one they would like to see, they could have afternoon tea at the Ritz as well. 
G


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Great idea Jan then we can enjoy ourselves and have Malcolm to ourselves in the train carriage, tehe!

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hate to leave Big Ted behind with Mrs. Bridges. With both of them on the train we will have Double Trouble. Exciting trip this should be, can't wait. Bonnie will be our spirit watching from the sidelines. 

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I completely forgot to Wish Susan a Happy Birthday! Sometimes besides the cake, like myself I don't want to be reminded how Old I'm getting to be, Ha. But we know that Susan is very young in many ways!

I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Interesting Potatoes painted like Easter eggs!


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

sandj said:


> Interesting Potatoes painting like Easter eggs!


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Double I 

Jack Rabbit came to town

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keep Jack Rabbit away from Malcolm and Big Ted, two mad rabbits are more than enough. They are still wearing their bunny costumes, I think their zippers have got stuck.
Thanks for my birthday wishes, I’m looking forward to having lunch out.
L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Lucky Lady with tons of birthdays wishes and gifts 

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

sandj said:


> Lucky Lady with tons of birthdays wishes and gifts
> 
> M


Makes me feel like a Queen for the day. :sm24: :sm24: 
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice to be treated like a Queen! Scotty been extra special, giving you all those loving Hugs and Kisses!!! 

O


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

OOOOO Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday dear Susan, happy birthday to you. Sang in my bestest voice! Sending you love and hugs and have the best day that you can, under the circumstances of Covid. One day we will be free of this horrible virus.

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Perfect singing voice Sandra thank you. Yes, I’ve had a wonderful day, caught up with friends, had a delicious lunch and had lots of phone calls from family. I feel truly blessed. Thanks too for the various ecards I received from my kitchen pals. xx
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Question is -- did you save us some cake ? ha ha. Glad you enjoyed your day with lovely phone chats with your family, 
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Red Velvet Cake! 

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sandj, your Red Velvet Cake sounds really good!

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Topsy turvey weather here, one day sunny and warm , today heavy snow and really cold brrrr.
Never tried red velvet cake,heard of it though. At the moment my favourite is marzipan and cherry cake.
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U are missing out there Jan with Red velvet cake - it's lovely. :sm11: 

This weather is crazy, no snow here but it's icy cold.

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very easy to make , I googled for a recipe for Red velvet cake and it looks delicious, might make one at the weekend.
Fish pie for my evening meal made by my d.i,l, who delivered it this morning.All I have to do is heat it through and micro. some frozen mixed veg.
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winter seems to be over by us, please don't send any over by us. This week we have been having scatter showers and the sun been showing it's face. Yesterday it almost felt like summer. My 7 year old GD was wearing a romper sun suit without shoes. She was running around with a pair of white socks, I hope her Mother knows how to whiten them after running around outside with them. 

X, Y, Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Your granddaughter was having a lovely time in the sunshine Ann. Hope your good weather remains, the sunshine will put a spring in your step too. Don’t forget to wear some shoes outside, the last time that I did ( many years ago ) I got stung by a bee. It was in the clover near the washing line and ouch, did it hurt. My foot blew up like a balloon and the itching drove me crazy for days. 
ZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

About this weather, I don't understand we were getting so spoiled by next week the temp. will be dropping. As long as we don't get snow. This kind of weather can be so hard on our trees, they don't know to bud out or Hibernate. 
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Been out in the garden today, cutting back some ugly weed trees. I think they are called Kangaroo apples but the fruit is toxic while green then when it turns orange, the birds eat it ( and spread it ). The weather has been glorious, much nicer than parts of the mainland. Hope your weather doesn’t turn too cold Ann.
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Could you send a little of your glorious weather please Sue? We had a frost this morning... Too cold to hang the washing out, I think my fingers would freeze to the pegs. :sm09: 

Glad you enjoyed your birthday. 

Hope Jan will share her red velvet cake at the weekend.

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dear Joan, I wish I could send you some of our lovely weather. Fancy having frost in April, hope it doesn’t kill off any of your springtime flowers. I do recall it snowing in June in the UK, many years ago, hope it doesn’t happen this year.
Yes, I had a lovely birthday and thanks again for your lovely e-card. xx
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eee but it's chilly here girls, got to get my thermal drawers out, I remember snow in June ages ago, we had booked a holiday in Scotland, me hubby and 3 little boys, and as we set off it started to snow, when we got to Scotland I had to buy the boys warm sweaters as I'd only packed summer gear for them. What a to-do !!!
At least that very cold wind has eased up and I was able to spray the weeds popping up between the steps and pathway on my front garden.
F


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Feel quite unwell today so I'm heading back to bed right now. DH going to be making the tea tonight. Catch up soon.

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Goodness me Sandra, have you got a cold coming on,or is it the dreaded headaches bothering you, hope you feel better soon xx
H


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Hope you will feel better tomorrow Sandra. I do hate feeling bad. I get some really bad headaches that make me feel sick. I have in fact been sick twice and it is most strange that the head ache goes away instantly although I still feel drained.

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm not feeling so good myself but I know what it is. Every Spring I go through this when the pollen count is very high. My eyes burn and feel stuffy all over. 

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jeepers, you girls take care of yourselves. The good thing is that we are all retired so we can go back to bed if we need to. I’m off to the shops this morning with hubby, pick up a few things, put the lotto on and buy my weekly magazines. I’m still trying to win a prize on the puzzlers. I did win $25 on a scratchie that I received with a birthday card.
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Keeping the $25 for a rainy day or did you spend it on your weekly magazines? I think it would be fun to put your winnings aside for a year and see what you come up with. One time Art & I were doing weekly sign-ins since the pandemic we quit because we weren't going into the pubs. We were on a winning streak we won enough to fly to Ireland. Even though we were twice Art wanted to go back. I dragged my feet and we never went. 
I think we took the money and got a new roof for the garage and part of the house. I know we will never be that lucky again. 

If Bonnie is reading this I didn't realize how close you were to me. Art said your area of Canada always interest him. He really had the traveling bug and he wanted to take the ferry to Michigan and then unto Canada. What a party pooper he has for a wife. The only adventure I will take now days is with the kitchen girls. ha ha 

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lots of time for travel, once this Covid has been fully managed Ann. Then you can take another trip to Ireland maybe.
It sounds like you must have been so lucky, winning enough money for a trip plus a new roof for the garage and house. What was entailed with the weekly sign ins that you were doing ? Was it similar to keno where you pick favourite numbers ? We have never won a substantial amount of money, years ago, when we used to enjoy an alcoholic drink we won a voucher for $600 to be spent in the bottle shop. That was fun at the time but now I’d want the cash instead.
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My goodness, where is everybody, I'm missing our chats today, hope you are all alright.
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Not to worry Jan, I'm here, just been busy this morning. Still cold and nasty here where has Spring gone?

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh thats good,glad you are ok---- I've been busy filling a charity bag for Air ambulance, I have sorted lots of tops and trousers which I won't be wearing again -- time to buy some new ones when we can get out to the shops.
P


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Pleased to say that I feel a lot better today after yesterday. Thank you all so much for your kind wishes. I slept until around 1pm, had some lunch and didn’t do much all day, not even any knitting!!! Which is a wonder for me. Today I have got my appointment for my scan which is this Sunday! Of all days. I feel a bit nervous but I have to get on with it and find out what is going on with my head. My nose is permanently sore and my head feels tender.

I’m going to do my food shop tomorrow and hopefully get some more compost and start and repot some of the jaded house plants.

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quality compost for your houseplants should make all the difference Sandra. Try not to be nervous about your scan on Sunday, at least you will find out what the problem is ( hopefully).
We’ve finally got some rain here after having nearly a month of lovely weather. My garden will be very happy and I won’t need to water it tomorrow.
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rain Water is the Best water for our plants!

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sandra please don't get stressed about your scan, lets hope the results give positive ones and your mind be put at rest.
T


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you to everyone. I've just made an apple crumble to go with custard after fish fingers and chips tonight.

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'U' lucky thing, fish fingers and chips ( home made chips )? and apple crumble for afters, save some for me.
I've made a sausage plait with veg. and a jacket, good old fashioned grub :sm02: :sm02: 
V


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Very nice grub all of you. Sausage plait sounds nice - tried it once was a complete failure. Sausage meat everywhere - don't know what went wrong with my platting. 


W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well Jeannie, next time you fancy making a sausage plait, just make a large size sausage roll ha ha ha . Buy a packet of ready roll puff pastry and you'll be ready to go girl.--- It's still blinkin' cold here, whats it like down south ? I put a warm jumper on this morning and put a match to the wood burner, it's like winter.
x y z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A nice sunny morning here today after yesterday’s rain. Jan, I think I’m going bonkers. You gave me a recipe for ‘something ‘ using rice bubbles and I can’t think what it was. I bought the rice bubbles ages ago after you put the recipe in our kitchen and I thought I had written it down. Every time I look in my pantry I see the rice bubbles, please can you give this silly old goat the recipe again ? x
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bubbles/Rice I don't remember that recipe. For supper I had left-over chicken breast, mashed potatoes, small amt. of stuffing, corn, broccoli & cauliflower salad, and some cranberries. Left-overs can be good sometimes. 

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Chicken breast is one of my favourites Ann, it’s so versatile and healthy. We had roast pork wraps yesterday which were delicious. I’m fond of pork, much prefer it to beef.
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Deviled Eggs with seasoning 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Enchiladas with lots of cheese.
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fond of Deviled Eggs, Sandj is that all you had for Supper? 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Golden crumpets with cheese for lunch. Not healthy but enjoyable for a change.
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Have you tried the little Kraft triangles on crumpets Sue,I'm a lover of marmite so I spread just a tad of that too.
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I have tried them Jan after you mentioned it a while back. Very yummy but unfortunately I haven’t any left, I’ll order some more this week. Did you see my posting asking you about the recipe which has rice bubbles ( crispies ) in it. You gave it to me a while back and now I can’t find it. Help ! 
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Just thinking about cheese and marmite crumpets, lovely! I've often had them with marmite but not cheese, must try that. Cheese and marmite makes a good sandwich. 

I've just had breakfast but all this talk of food is making me hungry.

Taking the car for it's first annual service this AM, it's only done 300 miles!

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

krikey Joan, 300 miles !!! I don't think there will be anything to find wrong with the car-- at leaset it'll be a little ride out for the two of you, change of scenery.
I have a confession to make Sue, I too have mislaid the rice crispy recipe, I think it had cheese in it didn't it ? Anyway, I'm on the case and have asked my d/inlaw for the recipe--
it was hers in the first place-- so watch this space 
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ingredients

2 sticks butter, softened
2 cups all-purpose flour
2 cups grated sharp cheddar cheese
2 cups puffed rice cereal (like Rice Krispies)
1/2 teaspoon ground red pepper

Instructions

Preheat oven to 325-degrees F. Line baking sheets with baking parchment or silicone lined baking mat.
Combine all ingredients.* Form into small balls, approximately 1-inch in diameter. Placed on lined baking sheets about 1-inch apart. Flatten each ball slightly with a fork that has been dipped in water.
Bake at 325-degrees F for 12-14 minutes, or until lightly browned.

I don't measure in cups so I've put ounces 
2 sticks = 4oz
2 cups flour and 2 cups krispys = 8oz each--- 4oz cheese 
But if you want to wait for d/inlaws recipe I'll post it when I get it ,


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Helen didn't get back to me so I asked Mr. google because I want to make some as well. enjoy xx
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely of you to do that Jan, thank you so much. I’m going to write it down right now. Would the ground red pepper be paprika do you think ? Anyway, I’m going to make these tomorrow before the rice bubbles go out of date, haha.
M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Marshmallow Peeps are popular in the USA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

1 cup grated Parmesan or Romano cheese

1 cup plain flour

125 gms. butter

1 cup Rice Crispies

Pinch of salt and cayenne pepper.



Cream butter and cheese, add flour, salt etc. finally fold in Crispies (I do

this bit with my hands) 

Roll into walnut size balls and slightly flatten with fork. 

Cook in med. oven for approx. 20 mins until pale brown



Store in air-tight tin (if you can keep the family away from sampling!)

Hoorah, Helen sent the original recipe, now we can make some -- Enjoy





--


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Now I will have to try this recipe Jan, and thank you so much for putting it on here.

I’ve made a pan of Scotch Broth for tea tomorrow and Sunday with some part baked bread rolls. The remains of the apple crumble with be eaten tonight with plain and simple bacon sandwiches.

One of my friends text me today to say that she has some wool for my dog blankets. I nearly fell over when I went to pick it up. The wool fills a black bin bag and I will post a photo on here when I can. There is alsorts in there and certainly lots of wool for the little dogs and cats at Battersea. I think I will be knitting morning, noon and nights to use up some of this. I am so chuffed to bits with it all. 

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oranges, I picked some yesterday. If I get ambition I will make my Mother's recipe for orange bread. 

Sandra, your friend knew the right place to give her wool to, if anyone who will make use out of it I know you will. 

I have putting knitting off for awhile, I was making all these doll clothes for awhile with DPN and then made a pair of angora fingerless mitts that I need to finish the thumbs. Yesterday I was in to see the doctor my right hand would hurt if touch in the particular spot then I developed a pimple where this was. He did x-rays and I do have some soft tissue in that area. He told me repetitive motion could cause this.

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Perhaps you should give knitting a rest for a while Ann, you don't want to agrravate your hand.
I've sat knitting this afternoon whilst watching the past life of Prince Phillip. Feel sad for our Queen.
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Queen will be lost without him. They both were a wonderful couple. I would hate to see the Queen to pass but one doesn't know at the age of 94 going on 95. 

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really sad time for the Royal Family. I’ve been watching on tv, all the charities and good work that Prince Philip did over the years, plus all the unwavering support he gave the queen. He’s going to be missed greatly by his family.

Thanks Jan for the other recipe, yes, this is the original one that you posted. I’m going to write this one out right now. x
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sleep, everyone have a Good-night Sleep? May we have a nice sunny day in the morning. 

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ta ta for now Ann, sweet dreams. Hope you wake up to a nice sunny day tomorrow.
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

''U'' are so lucky to have oranges grow in your garden Ann, have you ever made marmalade with them?
I'm going to make some Rice crispie cheese biscuits today, Sue has set me off when she asked for the recipe.
Weather here still very unsettled and the weather girl said it's going to stay cold, even frosts and maybe snow in some parts. Actually I'm quite happy with the temperatures, suits me better than hot weather.
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very chilly here too today with some parts of Tasmania being forecast snow. I’ve spent the day snuggled up, working on my magazine puzzles.
I’m going to make some of the cheese biscuits tomorrow Jan, we'll have to compare notes, haha.
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well Sue, I hope you are better than me when a recipe calls for a cup of something, I only weigh in old money, 
I guess I could send for a set of ''cup' measurements from Amazon ha ha. just found a conversion for cups to ozs, --- one cup = 4 ozs, my butter has softened so here we go.
x y or Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, it gets confusing with the different measures. I’ve got a Pyrex jug which has got ounces on one side and cups on the other. I still measure butter in ounces though, I’ve never been sure what sticks of butter are. I bet your kitchen smells lovely with the baking that’s going on in there. 
ZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

A tip for when / if you make the biscuits, keep a couple of sheets of kitchen roll handy, hands do get messy when making the balls and it's sods law somebody will phone or knock the door.
Funnily enough Sue , no cooking smells come in the kitchen with an Aga, it's people outside who get that pleasure, don't ask me why though, my only reason I can think of is the smell goes up the flue and wafts outside. ha ha.
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Be wearing a pair of disposable gloves then Jan, thanks for the tip. I’ve always got a box in the kitchen for those messy jobs. With this Covid, they have been hard to come by but I did manage to get a box of 100 last week with my grocery order. 
That’s a big shame that all the delicious baking smells disappear up the flue, you’ll have to go outside for the occasional sniff, haha.
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Crikey girl, you are one step ahead of me, I never thought to wear those latex gloves, I'm right out of them at the moment and need to get a box, everywhere I've tried have sold out.Amazon have them -- at a price, Aldi have them very cheap and you can see what quality they are, some are very flimsy.I like to see what I'm buying with things like them.But, Aldi have sold out too,-- woe is me ha ha.
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Don't have Oranges growing in my back yard. Our State of WI borders with Canada. We are a northern state. Someone who might have oranges growing in her back yard is Sandj, she lives in Florida. 
Oranges grown in Florida is shipped up to us. In order for me to get oranges I need to go to the grocery store. I only wish they grew in our back yard, too cold where I live. 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Extra cold weather in the UK I hear. You girls will have to get your thermals out again. We used to grow oranges in Queensland, it was great being able to pick basketfuls and juice them. Here in Tasmania, we’ve got a couple of lemon trees and a lime tree. There’s lots of fruit on them but not quite ripe yet. Our hazelnut trees have done pretty well this year too.
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fruit trees we have in WI are tart cherries and apple. Towards the end of July we can pick cherries. In Sept. we have a variety of apple trees. None of them are grown in my back yard. The grandchildren and us usually like going to these orchards and pick our own. Couple of the cherry orchards have a pitter. After we pick the cherries then we have them run them through a automatic pitter. Go home and then I freeze them. I like frozen cherries on my oatmeal in the morning. I never make cherry pie because I don't care for it but I do like apple pie. Maybe this year we will be able to go again last year we didn't. 
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Extra cold weather in the UK I hear. You girls will have to get your thermals out again. We used to grow oranges in Queensland, it was great being able to pick basketfuls and juice them. Here in Tasmania, we've got a couple of lemon trees and a lime tree. There's lots of fruit on them but not quite ripe yet. Our hazelnut trees have done pretty well this year too.
> F


It isn't common to have that much snow in the UK is it???

By us we are use to getting a lot of snow but the last few years we haven't been getting much. I was surprise to see some of our Southern states getting more snow than we got being a Northern state.

Almost think this is global warming, doesn't it?

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Global warming is debatable isn't it,when you see nature programs on TV how icebergs are melting does make you wonder. -Sue you are lucky to have fruit trees in your garden, lemon and limes, beautiful.I think they can be grown in the south outside,and probably in an orangery ( posh word for conservatory)-Laura has invited me for roast lamb dinner today, James her partner is a very good cook, so is Laura, but her specialities are cakes & puddings, she used to make cakes when she worked at the Post office near me. They were sorry to lose her when she left to work for my son's firm.
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Having someone in the family that can cook & bake you are very lucky, Jan. Sounds like they take good care of you. Sometimes it's hard to cook & bake for one person. 
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I am so very lucky Ann, I have a lovely family who care for me a lot. Lamb dinner and all the trimmings were beautiful, with Lauras apple crumble to follow with custard AND cream .
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just having breakfast and enjoying looking out at the blue sky. It was only 7 degrees here when I got out of bed, our weather is definitely changing. I counted seven plovers on our front lawn, they’re probably looking for grubs for breakfast.
Jan, that was lovely that you had an enjoyable meal with your family, I like the idea of the apple crumble with custard and cream, very decadent.
K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kite flying before lunch time 

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Love to be able to fly a kite, I’ve never had much luck in keeping them up in the air.
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Many Kites come to the shores of Lake Michigan every year. The only problem we couldn't find a place to park the car. The one time that we went to the show Art dropped me off and he kept going around and around looking for a parking spot. Finally he gave up and came and picked me up. I did see a little bit of the kite show. 

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

No good when you can’t find a parking spot, very frustrating. After I mentioned about the plovers on the lawn, we had 6 beautiful yellow tailed black cockatoos visiting. They were in the banksia tree, feeding on the seeds in the cones. I love seeing them flying free.
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh my am I getting an education. I didn't know that Plovers were a bird. I heard of Plover, WI but never been there. I had to look up Banksia Tree, what a beautiful looking tree, can it get messy? I did know what a cockatoo was. Not sure if I ever saw one up close. 
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Plovers are very territorial birds and for some reason, they make their nests on the ground. I remember at our old place in Queensland, hubby having to mow around a plovers nest as there were three eggs waiting to hatch. It’s a wonder any chicks survive but the parents are very good, keeping predators away.
No, we don’t get a mess from the banksia trees, it all turns into mulch around the base.
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quite a different tree our evergreens are probably the closest with it's pinecones. Keep on educating me I'm never get too old to Learn. 
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Reading about aspirin/aspro, it is obtained from yew tree bark.
I'm thinking about buying a miniature apple tree to grow in my garden.
S


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Such a greater idea Jan. We had a couple of small apple trees in our previous garden and we had loads of apples. It’s our wedding anniversary today, DH had forgot and scrambled off to the shops. He came back with a card,flowers and sweets. Scan all done yesterday,just got to wait for the results. Not hurrying to the pub today. G &T’s tonight at home. Knitting this afternoon. My friend in the northeast is phoning this afternoon. It’s bitter cold right now in our back garden, I’ve just been out with more bird seed. Brrrrrrrr ????


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Treats today for your anniversary Sandra, many happy years ahead. I'ts freezing out there, I've just been out to fetch more logs in and filled the bird feeders, knitting this afternoon by the fire, best place to be. Have a lovely day, I'll raise a glass or two of G and T to join you two , are you having a special meal ? 
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Up our glasses and raise a toast to Sandra and her hubby on their anniversary. Enjoy your day snuggled up together out of the cold. Hubby and I have just made a large dent in a box of Cadbury Roses chocolates which a friend gave me for my birthday. I’ve done well, lasting a week before opening them. I hope I don’t toss and turn tonight with the sugar fix but I just had to have some chocolate. 
V


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Unseasonally cold here too Jan. Got my burner going nicely. About your apple tree. We bought two apple trees about ten years ago and planted them in large tubs in the garden. (They do reckon that you need two to help pollination.) We have an abundance of fruit every year from them. They were ordinary trees but are restricted by the pots. We give them a thoroughly good prune every other year and feed them lots of compost and manure. Good luck. We only bought them for the blossom and now I have to make loads of pies and crumbles for the winter and the family. 

I have had an email today from Bonnie. She is still unable to get on. Seems ok though. 


Happy Anniversary Emmy. Have a lovely day.


V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very Happy Anniversary Sandra! May I toast you two with a G/T. I might have a drink once in a great while. But tonight you gave me an excuse to have one. Ha Have a Good One, Ann

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very happy to say that I slept ok last night, despite indulging in chocolate. You’ve got to satisfy those cravings sometimes haven’t you ? Hubby likes the hard centres and I like the soft ones so lucky we don’t fight over the same ones, haha.
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Wonderful that you and Scoty can share the candy box. There are some surprising health benefits from Chocolates especially dark! As long as you don't over due it but that's true with almost anything. 

X, Y, Z


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Xmas candy going steal 

Y Z A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A cool day here today. Almost cold enough to light the wood heater. The black cockatoos were back in the garden this morning, I wish I could get a decent photo of them. There were 4 around the bird bath and two in the trees, keeping watch. Hubby has just gone in to town to buy some more bird seed, it’s mainly the galahs who come down regularly to feed.
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful Birds in your yard. I had to look up galahs, it's a pretty bird besides the cockatoos. Around by us we have Robins mostly but there might be a blue jays, red cardinals and humming birds. In the wild we will see turkeys, crows, pheasants & eagles. 

C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Crackers with cheese! 

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Don't know if the birds will eat crackers with cheese? I know most people feed their birds with bird seed. Besides birds we have grey squirrels running all over the place. Rabbits like to run around also but they are sneaky steal from our gardens and lay their nests inside of the lawn leaving a hole. 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eeek, we have an abundance of rabbits too. While they look cute, they are a nuisance when they nibble on your plants. I recently planted some busy lizzies and I’ve noticed many of the flowers have been eaten. 
F


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Feel a bit hung over after a couple of G&T’s last night! thank you all for you lovely kind wishes, regarding our wedding anniversary. Going with DH this afternoon to look at some bathrooms at a couple of showrooms. I hate trailing around show rooms but needs must and we desperately need a new bathroom. Ours is horrible and also the style and design of DH’s previous wife!!!! Yes, I don’t know how I have put up with it so long but the time has come. I fancy plain white tiles, DH doesn’t like that idea, so time will tell........... I’ll keep you posted.

Just plain old ham salad rolls for tea tonight with tinned fruit and ice cream. Catch up soon.

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Good luck choosing ideas for your new bathroom and NO falling out with hubby, I’m sure you can both compromise. There’s so many wonderful designs nowadays for bathrooms, I’m sure you will both come up with something amazing.
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hubby always told me don't make the bathroom too girly remember I use it too. Our Master Bedroom looks a little woodsy, with a very light green painted on the walls. Our downstairs bathroom has colors of burgundy, beige & green for accent colors. I know our bathrooms could be updated more. But what I have chosen I never get tired of it and Art likes too. 

Sandra, I like your idea of the clean-look of plain white tiles. 

I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I had the same idea Sandra, our bathroom has white tiles. You can then add or change colour with blinds/curtains, towels and a rug. Good luck and no squabbling!

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just a little bit warmer here today, no need to light the wood burner, just as well, my log man told me he has run right out of logs.
Best of luck choosing tiles Sandra, white with a black edge always looks smart with a colour of your choice in towels, very swanky ha ha.
Sue have you made any cheesy rice crispie biscuits yet ? I did and they have all gone-- some to each of my kids.
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kisses to you Jan for the recipe. They turned out delicious and very moreish. I’ve just got into bed as it’s getting on for 10 pm, a bit early for me but we’re going into town tomorrow and I like to get there early. It’s nice to get back and have the rest of the day, doing what you want.
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lucky for me that you reminded me about the biccies Sue, and I'm sending kisses right back to you.They are very morish but we have to have a treat now and then. Did you have a good trip to town and did you find any bargains.Hope you bought something nice back for lunch.
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Made appts for our second vaccinations tomorrow! That will feel good!

Hope it is sunny as it has been today. Jan I've sprayed some weeds in the front garden - waiting for it to work now.

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nothing New Here, we had a few snowflakes but didn't stay on the ground. My son is trying to get his vaccination. He was schedule for the Johnson & Johnson today but that one was put on hold. 
We both had our Pfizer, it does feel good that we can venture out. We are back in the water that we haven't done for a full year.

O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Out of this world hamburger 

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Out of this world hamburger
> 
> P


Place would that be at? Al's Hamburger

https://www.bing.com/search?q=al%27s+hamburgers+green+bay&form=ANNTH1&refig=b918e58858cf40618bba8222af720573&sp=1&qs=SC&pq=al%27s+hamub&sk=PRES1&sc=8-10&cvid=b918e58858cf40618bba8222af720573

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite delicious looking food Ann, have you paid a visit there ?


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Really like the look of that food Ann, I wish we could all meet up there and have a good natter! ???? 

Bathrooms - grrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!! The other day me and DH travelled around a couple of show rooms and he definitely doesn’t like the idea of white tiles. I was thinking of white tiles so far up the walls and the top half painted light grey or a greenish blue. DH didn’t like the tiles or my ideas. In one show room I could have bounced him out the door but we stayed speaking. He likes the more yellowish stone look on the walls and floor. Watch this space..........................

I had a lovely surprise yesterday teatime. One of my grand daughters text to say that her and her sister would like to go for a walk with me. Their mam (my daughter) was visiting a friend around the corner from me and they would walk round. They arrived at 7pm and we had a lovely walk and a chat. I hadn’t seen the two of them for over one year. I wanted to hug them but we kept our distance. It was lovely. I walked them back to my daughter’s friend’s front door and we waived to each other as I hurried home. Sadly I have been estranged from my daughter in over 6 years now. I have tried everything and she just doesn’t want to know. They have grown so much and both are about my height (5’3”) and so very very beautiful. I took some photos and hope to meet up like that again.

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really good that you are back with your water exercises Ann. You girls are all lucky in that you’ve started with your Covid jabs. We are still waiting, it’s a very slow roll out in Australia, lucky there’s no major break outs of Covid presently. 
Jan, we weren’t in town long today as it was pouring down with rain. I did buy a selection of cold cuts and a nice pumpkin battard though which we had for lunch with some cheese and pickle. My ex next door neighbour from Queensland was supposed to be having open heart surgery today. She had to go in to hospital yesterday to get prepped and tests etc. I bought her a get well card and posted it this morning only to find out when I got home from town, her surgery has had to be postponed until next Thursday. Apparently, a couple of emergencies came in overnight so her surgeon was too tired to carry out hers. She has taken it well, I would have been ropeable !
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sandra, that’s lovely that you caught up with your granddaughters. It’s so sad about the family rift, my eldest son is estranged from me also so I know what you’re going through. At least your granddaughters are old enough to make up their minds about wanting to see you. My grandson is only 6 so he sadly doesn’t have a say.
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sad to hear you and your daughter have drifted apart,maybe one day she'll see sense.I've been in the garden attacking weeds, they're only little so to catch them now with my weed killer gun, hopefully that'll be the end of them, theyr'e growing in between my path slabs.
I'm waiting to hear from Joan to see if the weed killer I told her about has got rid of hers.
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Themed table setting for tea party 

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ugly ducklings table napkins 
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very good your weed-killer Jan, finished off the honeysuckle growing over the back gate and some dandelions. I think the brambles will need another dose...

Had our second jab this morning, I'm not sure I want to go out anywhere though.

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm pleased to her the weed killers working Joan, it will kill your brambles with a few more doses, it kills ivy as well after a few sprays, I hate that darn stuff, it was growing all over my garden wall, coming through from the Methodist church ground next door to me.
I'm with you on not going out anywhere Joan , even though I've had both jabs.---I notice more people on the buses going by my house, and although I'd love to go to the market where my wool ladys stall is, I'm going to wait a bit because I have a good stash to be going on with.
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jabs are to protect us. At least that's what my hubby keeps telling me. Since we have both jabs we can't catch the virus or can we spread it. We are still wearing our masks but we have lightened up about taking the masks off when we have to. Yesterday I had a eye appointment. I needed to take off my mask in order to read the charts otherwise my glasses were steaming up. Good news no change in my eye sight since they were last tested two years ago. We went to Church last weekend but today got an e-mail saying there was a outbreak in the parish, with serious cases. We were wearing our masks. 

Sandra, you have a stubborn husband. If only if he would go along with the white tiles. You are willing of him to pick out the other colors on the walls that you can change easily. White is permament I would go along with you. ..... K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keep safe girls, even having the jabs, is it 100 % safe against the Covid. There’s so much controversy going on here, the government can’t get enough vaccines from Europe. They are warning people under 50, not to have the Astro vaccine because it can cause blood clots in some people. It’s a real mess and thank goodness there isn’t a Covid outbreak going on in the communities.
Hubby and I have got doctors appointments next Thursday as we’ve both got a very painful right knee. Mine has been coming and going since I painted the skirting boards a couple of years ago and hubby’s has suddenly got a problem with his. It’s so bad, we can’t even get into the spa. 
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Listening to news our lot ( government) keep harping on about the Astro vaccine, one says it's safe, another says avoid, scientists don't work hard discovering these drugs to cause problems, they do it to help, and people who develop clots or other side effects probably have some other underlying problems, same with any drugs, they help some people , others have reactions. Off my soap box now, sorry.
Sue I wonder if a steroid injection in yours and hubs knee would help, it certainly did me, it might be worth asking your doctor.
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

May I ask you Jan, is there a shortage of garden gnomes in the uk ? Strange question but I read it on my iPad news today. It said with the lockdown in the uk, more people have been turning to gardening projects. The humble garden gnome has proved popular and now none of the garden centres have got them in stock, haha. The things you read.
Yes, that’s a good idea about enquiring about a steroid or cortisone shot for our knees, I’ll ask the doctor. I used to get them a few years back when I had bursitis in my thigh area and they did work well.
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

mmmm it does seem strange to me that you both have the same knee bothering both of you. You are doing the right thing to have it checked. After water exercises yesterday I was so sore both my legs ached and I was tired. My hubby was laughing at me because he felt great. The first day we went to the pool he was hurting and I felt great& I was laughing at him . It was pay back for me Ha. I know we both need to keep up our exercises because we are badly out of shape. 

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Not heard anything about shortage of gnomes here Sue, I have a good collection of them hiding around my garden, some need a paint job on them ha ha, Maybe the ones in garden centres are keeping a low profile because of covid, some of them are quite timid you know (laugh). You say you have had the injections before Sue, so I'd definately ask if doc. will give you both one. I couldn't believe the relief I got in my knee.
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh that’s a good idea Jan, in fact the doctor that we are seeing next week is supposed to be the best one at the practice who deals in pain management. Hubby is really cross because he can’t play golf and he hates having to rest his knee. Yesterday, it felt slightly better so what did he do ? Pottered around in his man cave, I told him to take it easy but no, he knew best and so is in an awful lot of pain again today. 
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pottering isn't the answer. Do you have recliners that you can raise your legs? Sue, give your hubby some of your word books to occupy his time until his appointment. My hubby does watch a lot of TV so he doesn't have a hard time sitting. Our water exercises is the Best thing for both of us. As long as the virus doesn't shoot up again, we should be OK in the water. We are right next to Michigan where the virus is having it's peaks. 

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Perhaps if you are lucky enough for the doctor to agree to a pain relief shot hubs will be able to play golf-- I really hope you both get treated. It's all well and good taking pain killers but that isn't getting to the root of the trouble is it.
I'm up early got all the jobs

that need doing so I can watch Prince Phillips funeral this afternoon, a very sad day for our Queen.
Q


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Quick bit of weeding this afternoon and then watching Prince Phillips funeral on the TV. I too feel so sorry for our lovely Queen as she loved him so much and the void must be terrible. No hugs today because of the Covid but I am sure we will all be sending her virtual hugs.

Chicken salad for tea tonight and a day to myself tomorrow as DH is off to pick up some car parts from god knows where. 

I’ve nearly finished the Alaska hat pattern and I will post a photo at a later date, I just hope it fits as it looks a bit big. Any ideas on what to knit next? What are you all making at the moment? I think it might be a time for my watercolour paints to come out as the nights are spreading out. 

Stalemate on the bathroom as DH is adamant that we are not having white tiles or anything to do with grey! I am not too keen on the idea of yellow coloured stone effect on the walls and floors. Time will tell.......................


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Really felt sad as I watched the funeral. I thought it was a beautiful service but the Queen looked so alone. Good to see William, Kate and Harry chatting away. The sun shone. RIP to a wonderful man.

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sandra, are your headaches being taking care of? 

Few people around here was saying that the Queen will be stepping down and passing the torch unto her son. My reply was I think it's too early to decided. I hope she doesn't because she made such a Wonderful Queen. 

T


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Sandra, are your headaches being taking care of?
> 
> Few people around here was saying that the Queen will be stepping down and passing the torch unto her son. My reply was I think it's too early to decided. I hope she doesn't because she made such a Wonderful Queen.
> 
> T


Headaches are not too bad lately, so I've been managing with paracetamols and a couple of antihistamines. Hopefully, the scan results will be here in one weeks time.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

To Sandra, have you thought about wet wall panels instead of bathroom tiles. My neighbour has had them installed in her new bathroom and they look fabulous. They come in all sorts of patterns and colours and whats more, no grout to clean. Might be worth googling and having a look.
Ann, yes we’ve both got recliners and I don’t mind watching tv but hubby gets fed up after a while. He has been using the tens machine on his knee to see if that can help. So far, limited results. 
Jan, the doctor that we are seeing next week is the one who gave hubby injections into his hand when it was painful the other week so we are hoping he can offer us knee injections too.
I watched some of Prince Philips funeral but it didn’t come on until midnight here so I’m going to watch the repeat later today. 
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U are going to wait until the doctor check out those legs of yours and Hubby's. 

Sandra looks like you and your hubby need to do more shopping. 

Last weekend was the first weekend back to Church and there was a outbreak. Looks like our priest might have caught the virus. He had the Covid Test today.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very sorry to hear of the Covid outbreak at your church Ann. I think I would rather be staying home still if I were you even though you’ve had the vaccine. On our news yesterday it said that people who had the Pfeizzer ( sp ) ? Vaccine may need a third one to be fully covered. 
Ive just been checking online comparisons for private health insurance premiums. Ours has just gone up, it’s getting way too expensive so we are just going to get hospital cover rather than the added extras. Now we are retired we get free podiatry, physio and I don’t get much back if I claim for dental. A lot of our friends have dropped out of private health insurance completely but with more aches and pains these days we would rather be covered for any possible operations and not have to wait for months to get treatment.
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well, hearing about the outbreak of covid at your church Anne, which I was very sorry about,. I'm sorry to say but I think lifting many restictions here is far too early and could cause another wave here. Pictues in the news of people going crazy (without masks) queuing at 6.30 am to get in shopping malls, and idiots sitting in groups outside pubs at midnight, in pouring rain-- no masks--- just to get a freshly pulled pint-- b****y ridiculous.
x,y z or 
A


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Another dry day here in Devon. Been in the garden and doing a bit. We want some water soon though. Covid is not over by a long chalk and these new varients seem to be a worry. I can't understand why we are still allowing planes in from India at the moment either. Made some nice vegetable soup for lunch. 


B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Beautiful day here too Jeannie, we do need a drop of rain though, to save us the job of watering-- never satisfied are we :sm16: 
You are right these new varients are a worry, and even though I've had my two jabs I'm not risking going on public transport, even with a mask, not worth it. Your soup sound yummee, just right for lunch with a crusty chunk of new bread, because even though the sun is warm, there's still that chilly wind, I was glad to get indoors after doing a few jobs in the garden. 
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Can’t believe you are getting International flights from India, the Covid is supposed to be rampant there, particularly in Delhi. As I mentioned before, I heard that people will probably need three doses of the pfeizzer before it is safe.
I watched Prince Philips funeral this morning as they repeated it on tv. It was a marvellous service despite the Covid regulations. I did feel for the Queen, having to sit on her own, she looked so tiny and vulnerable.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't think this evil covid is going to be over for a long time do you?Despite the vaccinations I still don't feel safe to go anywhere.
Yes, I watched the Dukes funeral, he made a darn good job of organising it himself didn't he. I felt sad for the Queen, but she's a strong woman and I reckon she'll bounce back given time.-- Was good to see William, Kate and Harryback on speaking terms, that will make her maj. a bit happier.It must be horrible for her to see her family at loggerheads. 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Extra happy this morning, there’s a new series of Call the Midwife coming on tv in 10 minutes. It’s series 10 and is express from the uk. Good morning for watching tv as it’s looking like rain outside.
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Frosty this morning, luckily my lovely camelia bush is sheltered so it didn't get frost bitten.--I watched Call the midwife, it's a new series so don't know if we watched the same Sue, we will discuss the main story line after you say you watched it , I don't want to spoil it for you.
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Great series isn’t it Jan. Yes, I believe it’s the new series as it was advertised as Express from the uk. I won’t spoil it by giving away too much detail just in case the other girls haven’t seen it but Trixie is working at the Posh Maternity hospital.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good programme that. We watched Call the midwife last night too! 

Had my second vaccine on Thurs, slept nearly all day Friday! Sat and Sun not good. Feel better today although my arm is still sore. Hubby was fine. :sm16: 

Sunny here.

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I watched the same series as Joan and Sue, Trixie is great isn't she.I was unaware of the problems caused by the radiation fall out .
Following that programme on BBC1 came 'Line of duty', me and the family all watch it, brilliant script writer about bent coppers. Worth a look if you care for that sort of viewing.
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jan, there’s some great series coming out of the uk for us. I’ve been watching Life, ( I think that’s the name of it ). It has Peter Davidson in it and is centred around a block of four units/flats and the people who live there.
Joan, hope you are feeling a lot brighter now, I wondered where you were.
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keeping going now thanks Sue, still not going out yet though. 

I've finally finished the Chirpy zip puller, looking for something else to knit..

L


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Loved Call the Midwife last night, I won’t spoil it for anyone else though.

It’s one of my grand daughters 11th birthday today, sadly I wont get to see her but I am sure she will have a lovely evening. Her mam (my daughter) is making her a special tea.

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Liking this dry weather ,it's giving the weed killer a chance to do its work. Glad you feel better Joan, I'm looking for something to knit while I wait till I know what sex Lauras baby will be. She goes for another scan soon so she'll find out hopefully, she and James want to know what it is.
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Makes it so much more practical nowadays, knowing what sex the baby will be. Nice to have the colours to match the sex rather than having lots of lemon and white. My daughter-in-law doesn’t have another scan until 32 weeks now but she has to have a test for gestational diabetes. She had one a few weeks ago and everything was ok but she felt weird after having to drink the glucose stuff. Hopefully she will be ok this time, I didn’t have to do the test with any of my pregnancies years ago.
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

No scans when I was pregnant in the 50's/60's, if there had been I'd have been prepared for my twins ha ha. Laura doesn't want anything in pastel colours for her baby,she told me she likes autumn shades, so I know what I'm aiming for colourwise. 
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh no scans in my time either in 1969, although they did think I was expecting twins! 

Think I may knit myself a summer top, hoping we have a nice summer, not too hot... :sm11:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Oh no scans in my time either in 1969, although they did think I was expecting twins! I had to have an X-ray, I don't think they would do nowadays.
> 
> Think I may knit myself a summer top, hoping we have a nice summer, not too hot... :sm11:


P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Public TV for us on Saturday night. We never did watch Midwife but we start off watching Death in Paradise, hubby likes that one. Then comes a new series called McLeod's Daughters, that series caught my interest. I enjoy watching the horses on a cattle ranch in Australia. The ground looks awful dry compare to the green we have here. I wonder if it's hard to keep them fed? Last week they where shearing sheep. Next show my hubby watches is Shakespeare & Hathaway. 

Does any of those shows look familiar? 
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite familier Ann. I like watching Death in Paradise too, hopefully there will be a new series. Also enjoyed Shakespeare and Hathaway though it’s repeats at the moment. I didn’t watch Macleods Daughters, I think because it was on free to air tv which I hardly watch because of all the ads. Did you ever see Last Tango in Halifax ? Brilliant series, hopefully there will be another series. Also Doc Marten is a great show, I love all the Cornish scenery. I hope there will be another series of that too. You can’t beat the British shows, well that’s my opinion anyway, haha.
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Repair Shop, people take items that have got damaged , stuff they had as kids such as a teddy thats falling apart,an old clock that's been in the family for years and has stopped,--- you get the idea? It's a very interesting programme.I also like travels,there was a lovely one travelling round Australia, caves with aboriginal paintings and drawings, fascinating.
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Saw Repair Shop last year on our ABC channel, it was an interesting programme. I wonder how much they charged to fix things though, the prices were never mentioned. Some of the older drama shows I enjoyed were Scott and Bailey, also Luther ( he’s a real hunk that Idris Elba ). 
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

That's on our list too Repair Shop. Jan do you ever watch Chris T on who wants to be a millionaire? 

Weed killer is working well on dandelions, grass and ivy. The brambles are suffering a bit... 

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U won’t believe it but I found some old episodes of who wants to be a millionaire on YouTube from approximately 20 years ago. One of my first boyfriends was a contestant, it was such a shock seeing him, 50 odd years later. He won £32,000 after gambling the £64,000 and losing. Apart from looking a bit beefed up, he hadn’t changed much. I felt quite chuffed as the question he got wrong, I got right, haha. How long has Chris Tarrant been hosting the show ?
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very strange seeing someone from your past Sue! Chris Tarrant hosted the show for fifteen years until 2013. Repeats of it are still shown which we sometimes watch!

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very interesting to see one of your old boyfriends on telly Sue. I used to love it when Cris hosted the show, but the new host, Jeremy Clarkson -- no, no , I cannot stand him, he's sarcastic to contestants and obnoxious. Chris started the show in 1998.
--Joan, I'm glad the weed killer is working for you, and it will kill the brambles after a few more treatments.
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Weeds, we don't have a garden except what I can grow on the deck. My hubby's lawn is his pride and joy. We just had the lawn fertilized. He has a 4 times treatment for his lawn. I must admit we do have one of the better lawns almost like a golf course, sooo very green. He won't be cutting the grass until the roots can take a strong hold. 

One of our favorite shows was Doc Martin, I think we saw everyone of the series!
X, Y, Z


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Your hubbys lawn is his pride and joy, one of my sons is the same with his, he feeds it, cares for it with love. ha ha -- must admit it does look good.---- Doc. Martin is very popular here, Martin Clunes plays the part perfectly, very good actor.
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A lovely man is Martin Clunes. He visited Tasmania at some stage, filming some of the wildlife here. Is it true that another Doc.Marten series is currently being filmed ? 
Ann, your lawn sounds perfect, good on Art for showing such pride in it.

Just googled the Aussie series that Martin Clunes was in. Islands of Australia which was filmed in 2016.
B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Butter with Turnips 

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Creamy mashed potatoes.
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Devil Food Cake with whipped white frosting 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Elephants foot cream bun. 
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fruit Salad with bananas, cherries, & nuts

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Grannies rock cakes, mine made the best and I have her recipe.
H


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

How about a good old fashioned spotted dick with lovely custard? Haircut today and I cannot wait - I look like a witch! Just need to knit myself a broomstick, haha!

DH is making a curry for tea and I will be making some chocolate fudge brownies for us and our lovely neighbour. Oh and the horrible neighbours, the female of the pack, stopped me in the street the other day and asked me why I don’t speak to her now!!!!??? Eh? What are these people on? I said I have never stopped speaking to her but things had got heated about our new fence, last August. She said she loves the new fence?????????? Nowt stranger than folk, according to my dad.

Oh and I won a jacket through an animal charity! I bought a few raffle tickets and forgot about them until I got a phone call to say that I had won first prize. It is a Berghaus jacket - dont know what colour it is but I am chuffed to bits about it. Wow!

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I love spotted dick, ages since I had any. Lucky you winning that lovely jacket Sandra, will it be a fleece or a regular jacket.? That brand doesn't come cheap whatever it is, well done.-- Seems to me that horrid neighbour has a screw loose, how strange she spoke to you as if nothing had happened, your Dads saying is right, there's certainly nowt stranger than folk.
Getting my hair done next Thursday, she'll have a laugh when she sees how long it is.I'm having chicken for dinner tonight I 'm making extra because I go to Kettering hospital for my 4th injection in my eye tomorrow( to control the macula) and I might not feel like cooking, sounds scary but it isn't. 
J


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Just had my haircut at lunchtime and so pleased with it. It was right down my back and my neck has stopped aching! Jan - I have no idea what the jacket will be like as they have taken the photos down from the site but it will be a nice surprise. Hope all goes well for you at the hospital - that is where I worked as a medical secretary.

K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jan good luck with your injection. My grandma also made a lovely light spotted dick, always served with custard.

Well done Sandra with your new jacket, you'll have show us a photo of what it's like. Your certainly have some strange neighbours... Perhaps she is after something. I still haven't had my hair cut since 30th Jan last year, I don't what I want to do with it now.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kettering is the hospital I chose because it's easier to get to for whichever one of my sons takes me, parkings a bit of a nightmare, but I get dropped off at main entrance , then they go and find a parking space.I remember you saying before that you worked there.

I hope you model your jacket when you get it. Washings hanging out and I'm all nice and tidy after doing a bit of hoovering and dusting, so now I can knit and not feel guilty.
L


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Lovely chilli for dinner tonight. Sorry that you have to have those injections Jan. My friend has those. Mind you she says she always finds a slight improvement with them. Her husband has to drive her all the way to Exeter for them though. Hour and a half from here.
I've been knitting in the garden today. Lovely weather here for weeks.
My brother who lives in the North says he had snow yesterday. Weird weather isn't it.

M


C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Milder-- always is down South - , the suns shining here today but not warm enough to sit out because there's a cool wind.
I love chilli, my eldest son does a real mean one :sm04: which reminds me I'm going to ask him to make one and save some for me for next time he visits, I can rustle up some rice.Got the washing dry, smells lovely being dried in the fresh air doesn't it.I've aired the bedding so that can go back on my bed, I do love a nice fresh duvet cover and sheet.
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Emmy Cat said:


> Just had my haircut at lunchtime and so pleased with it. It was right down my back and my neck has stopped aching! Jan - I have no idea what the jacket will be like as they have taken the photos down from the site but it will be a nice surprise. Hope all goes well for you at the hospital - that is where I worked as a medical secretary.
> 
> K


Nothing like getting a nice haircut! I waited about 9 months before I got my haircut after the first of the year and it did feel good. I got mine cut shoulder length plus got it colored. I'm ready for another appointment.

Sue, I was thinking about her. Isn't it today that her and Scoty gets their knees checked?

I have the hamburger in the refrigerator and not sure if I should make chili or meat loaf. I'm slanting towards meatloaf.

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh I'd choose meatloaf, I love it, I think Sue and hubby have a doc , appointment Thursday, I hope they got on alright and the doctor agreed to give them a steroid shot in their knees, I had one in mine years ago and it worked like magic.
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Poor me, the steroid shot was painful when I got it and it didn't help me. I ended up getting a knee replacement. I hope whatever Scoty & Sue will be given it will help them. For sure he can't wait too much longer to get on the golf course. 
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite a pair of old codgers, me and hubby today limping into the doctors. The doctor said my problem is osteoarthrosis in the knee and hubby has osteoarthritis in his. I didn’t realise there were two different names for basically the same problem.....buggered knees ! He wants to start us both on injections next week plus laser therapy. He couldn’t do the treatments today as he needs double appointments for us both. Actually, mine has felt a lot better in the last few days probably because I haven’t been putting my weight on my right leg if I have to pick something up from the floor. Hubby is very frustrated though, or should I say he’s like a bear with a sore head. He can walk so far then his knee gives way.
When are the medical experts going to bring out a wonder drug for us oldies ?
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Right load of old codgers aren't we? Sorry you both have a B'd knee, mine went when I was 49. Talking of names I have polyarthritis. Hope the dr can help out.

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry you both have b'gd knees Sue, lets hope the treatment helps.I'm back from the hospital, didn't have an injection in my eye, just a consultation with the eye nurse who also did an eye test and a scan which she'll pass on to the consultant, then a letter telling me what's to happen next.
T


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

That was a quick visit Jan! Hope all is well. I got up this morning with a pain in my back. Sorry not comparing notes with you all but I could hardly move. The pain is right between my shoulder blades and by the time I had a nice warm shower it seemed to get a bit better. Anyway, right now it is a lot better but don’t know what I have done. Shopping will have to wait until tomorrow now and I have to phone the drs tomorrow to see if they have the results of my scan. Well, I didn’t think getting old could be this painful! My mam lived until she was nearly 100 and she never suffered an ache or pain in all of her life, I think I am having her share and mine! Oh and my head hurts a bit today as well. Might just have a quiet day and sit and watch TV.

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U can't remember what our parents went through because we didn't have anything to compare it to. My hubby and I thought the senior years would be a breeze. We do get tired and achy. When I have a flare up of arthritis 
I turn to CBD Oil, I believe in it because it helps us. I do remember when my Dad would say I'm not retired I'm just tired. At that time I really didn't know what he meant until now. I think at the time if only my Dad got a pace maker he would have done a lot better. He often complained about dizzy spells, I got them myself before I got the pacemaker. My Dad ended up passing away with a heart attack. 

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very true what you are saying Ann. My mum did suffer badly with arthritis but she was so afraid of hospitals that she put off having a hip replacement. She took anti inflammatory drugs which gave her stomach ulcers and one unfortunately burst. She also had fibrositis which these days is now classed as fibromyalgia so I know where my fibro and arthritis comes from. I don’t think she ever suffered with neuropathy though so I don’t know how I ended up with that !
We still can’t get CBD oil here, it’s crazy. The laws are ridiculous, if you do manage to get it on the black market, it’s very expensive.
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winner Today, for the past year when the shut down was going on our favorite place for pizza was shut down. They just recently open up and started making their pizza again. Their pizza has so much on it that one piece fills me up. I took two pieces and I was stuff. We took the rest of the 12 inch pizza home for later. You can make our own, we like the meat lovers with black olives and mushrooms. May 9 and every Sat. and Sunday after that they will start the outside bands. We are looking forward to that I hope the virus will not peak.
X, Y, Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra things to look forward to Ann. Things slowly returning back to semi normal for you. We enjoy pizza too though we prefer vegetarian ones. When we lived in Queensland, our local pizza shop had a lovely potato, rosemary and feta one. 
YZA


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yams boiled in water 

Z A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zipping along, I usually like baking my yams. I bought some today at the store along with some chicken breasts. 

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Also bought chicken breasts today but mine came with my online grocery delivery. I had to phone the company as they forgot to pack the pear juice that I ordered. Also, a box of coffee pods had got damaged so I got a credit for those as well. Hubby uses pear juice to make up his Bircher muesli along with oats and Greek yoghurt. Then he adds chopped fruit and thats his breakfast.
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Banana chopped on my bran flakes thats my breakfast,sometimes add a few blueberries.
Now girls, talking of getting old is better than the alternative, and apart from our aches and pains we are still here making the most of our lives. I'm plodding along nicely right now and will continue till I drop :sm02: 
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cauliflower, pumpkin and leek soup for dinner tonight with crusty bread rolls. Later on we had Christmas pudding and custard, the local supermarket had them on the reduced trolley so I grabbed them. They were really nice, you could actually taste the brandy in them. 
You are right Jan, having aches and pains is just part of growing older but at least we are all here, still having fun.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't make me jealous Sue-- Christmas pud is one of my favourite deserts,my Co-Op had Hot x buns still on sale after Easte so I grabbed a couple packs to freeze (4 to a pack). Soup sounds soooo good, I'm doing a little sausage, bacon, chorizo casserole topped with baby toms. and grated cheese. Just reduced the quantities for 2 people, one to freeze, and one tonight. Banana and a little pot of custard for afters.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eh Christmas and Easter all at the same time - topsy turvy seasons, will we be having bonfire too?

Do you know I haven't a pizza for ages, might have to try one. Online grocery orders have their moments, last week I received a box of mushrooms which with the film lid split. It contained 131grms instead of 300, I had a refund for the whole price!

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Fireworks, easter eggs, christmas pud and dancing round the maypole all in one season :sm04: :sm16: Been spraying a few more stubborn weeds, was getting along fine and the bloomin' nozzle stopped spraying, can't unscrew the top either to pour it into another sprayer, have to get one of my sons to see what they come up with, probably say bin it,you know what the young 'uns are like but it's a new bottle. I wonder if your hubby has a solution Joan, or any of you girls with handy man ideas. I thought of sawing the top of the bottle off and pouring it into another spray bottle.
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Fireworks, easter eggs, christmas pud and dancing round the maypole all in one season :sm04: :sm16: Been spraying a few more stubborn weeds, was getting along fine and the bloomin' nozzle stopped spraying, can't unscrew the top either to pour it into another sprayer, have to get one of my sons to see what they come up with, probably say bin it,you know what the young 'uns are like but it's a new bottle. I wonder if your hubby has a solution Joan, or any of you girls with handy man ideas. I thought of sawing the top of the bottle off and pouring it into another spray bottle.
> G


Hubby says you could try soaking it some water in case the nozzle is blocked. If it came from Amazon you could try sending it back as faulty!

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I got some pliers and forced the spray part off and b/grd it Joan, so can't return it, but please thank hubby for his suggestion.
It isn't expensive so I'll send for another bottle because it is good stuff.
J


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Just received my prize today, the Berghaus black jacket. Its really great quality, so chuffed with it. I emailed them and they have asked for a photo of me wearing it, for their website. Grrrrrr I just hate having my photo taken, but feel I must as they have been so great. It's such a wonderful charity. Oh well. I'll get DH prepared with my phone over the weekend. Ham and pease pudding rolls for tea with tinned fruit to follow.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jan it's irritating when things don't work as they should isn't it! Good stuff though as you say.

Nice sunny day here today, haven't done much today as had a bad night last night. Awake from about 2.30 to 5.30ish and got up with a stiff back. Hey ho there's always tomorrow...

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Killed all the weeds on my front path including ground elder, do you get that Joan ? I can't wait to see Sandras coat she won, it's a good quality one too.My friend who has a cattery in the village rang today , asked how I was and could I knit her a couple of cat basket blankets, I'm glad she did because I'm not knitting anything at the moment and have lots of nice colours in my stash.
L


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Looks like you'll have fun knitting those cat blankets Jan. I'm waiting till tomorrow when my son, DIL and little 2 yr old grand daughter come round for the day. Doing roast chicken dinner with blackberry and apple crumble for afters. Hoping they will chose some nice yarn from my stash for a cardigan for little Elsie. I have been knitting for the new baby due in September and don't want her to feel left out. Must go and do some food shopping soon, getting really low in the freezer. Trying to use up all my home made stuff before I get another glut of fruit and veg in the garden. Things like veg. cheesy bake which we will have with the roast chicken tomorrow. Can't wait to see them.


M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My thoughts will be with you tomorrow when your family come to stay with you for the day Jeannie. You will be so, so happy to see them. I just love it when mine come to see me, and Lilly seems to grow so fast and has learnt to read, baby George, her brother
is coming along by leaps and bounds, I get lots of pictures and short videos of all my great g/babies.Three cheers for modern technology, especially in these days of not being allowed our freedom with family.
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

New project for you Jan, knitting kitty blankets. Lots of happy cats with their nice warm blankies. Joan, you will have to treat yourself to a nice vegetarian pizza, does hubby enjoy them ?
It’s Mother’s Day here in a couple of weeks so lots of advertising for that at the moment. It’s also Anzac Day tomorrow, a lot better than last year when the marches couldn’t go ahead. We shall watch it on tv as I don’t think hubby’s knee will be up to going far.
Hope Sandra posts a photo of the jacket.
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh Yes, looking forward to seeing Sandra's Jacket. If she doesn't like getting her picture taken she could block off her face but I bet she has a very pretty face to match her charming personality. 

Susan I hope you kept all the poppies that you made last year. Are you planning on decorating this year? Sounds like your hubby is having more of a problem with his knee than you are. Didn't the shot help him much? 

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Poppies are still on the wreath from last year Ann. I just need to add some fresh greenery then I can hang it on the garden fence again.
Hubby’s knee isn’t as sore today, I think the two lots of laser treatment has helped. He’s got more appointments next week. Mine has been much better too but I’m scared to do any gardening / weeding in case it starts up again. I get my injection next week so I’m hoping to be able to get back to gardening then.
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quick freshen up for your poppies and they will be good as new, Sue.

Hope you can both soon get some relief for your knees, have your tried leaning o a walking stick with one hand weeding with the other? That's what I do but only for to 10 mins. 

Waiting for a pic of Sandra's jacket!

R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Looks like a few letters were missed so I will do N

Nuts on to of anything 

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

sandj said:


> Looks like a few letters were missed so I will do N
> 
> Nuts on to of anything
> 
> O


Oh dear, looked ok to me :sm16: :sm16: 
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Real change in the weather today, sun is trying to break through, but I think I see rain clouds, we do need a drop of rain for the gardens.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Same here Jan, getting fed up with watering plants. I can't remember when it rained last.

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

The only good thing about the dry spell we had gave us chance to spray those blinkin' weeds isn't it, the patch of ground elder has almos dead now, do you get any of that Joan, it's a pain to get rid of, and this came from next door.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> The only good thing about the dry spell we had gave us chance to spray those blinkin' weeds isn't it, the patch of ground elder has almos dead now, do you get any of that Joan, it's a pain to get rid of, and this came from next door.
> H


Haven't seen it don't think Jan, we get plagued by brambles, thistles, ivy and sycamore seedlings. There's a climbing weed like bindweed but it never blooms so I don't think it's that. Can't spray it because it's wound all round the Cornus shrub.

This might interest you -

*Ground Elder.
This good edible green was brought over by the Romans as a food staple, but soon spread countrywide. The modern day gardener now spends fruitless hours attempting to get rid of it. We've found the easiest solution to keep this quick spreading plant under control is to eat it.*

I


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

I’ve tried to upload the photo of the new jacket, but without luck but I will get my youngest son to give me some tips over the phone and you will get to see it in the future.

Is Ground Elder the same as the Elderberry tree which we used to have in our garden? I never liked the smell of the branches when they were cut. I really hate the taste of elderflower cordial as well. Not a fan.

Well, the weather has changed a lot today, cloudy and a bit colder. DH is making tea tonight and it is a surprise. Might do a bit of watercolour painting this afternoon.

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jan, can I have your weed killer recipe please ? It will be easier for me rather than having to pull the damn things out.
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kept Sue informed about our weed killer but it's not available where she is! That's a shame.



L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Luckily I have a weed killer that is harmless to animals, it takes longer than the commercial stuff, but it works. -- You need epsom salts, and dish washer (I use Fairy liquid ) and a litre of water, dissolve about a tablespoon of epsom salts in a jug add a squirt of dishwasher, shake it up , transfer it into a squirty bottle, with a trigger and spray it on the weeds being careful not to let it blow onto plants.
Thats interesting reading about ground elder, and yes Sandra the leaves are the same as the elderberry tree. The blossom on the tree smells awful, but it makes lovely sparkling homemade wine.
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

MMMM I had Elderberry Wine before, Jan you are right it does make an excellent Wine!
Green for the environment if you can make your own weed killer. Weeds seems to survive even though we don't get the rain, it takes a lot to get rid them. They seem to choke our other beautiful plants. I started some tomato plants from seed in the house. I'm hoping they will be hardy plants when it's time to put them outside. 
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now I'm waiting for sloes to appear so that I can make some sloe gin !! My son will collect them from the hedgerows when he walks his dogs.It's my grand/ daughter in laws birthday tomorrow but we are having a celebration dinner tonight at Helen & Jims (g/sons mum and dad) she's doing roast chook and all the trimmings, baby Ollie will enjoy that, I've made a cherry and marzipan cake for her to take home as well as a gift. I'm sure Helen will have made a desert of some kind, great cook is Helen :sm02: 
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Now I'm waiting for sloes to appear so that I can make some sloe gin !! My son will collect them from the hedgerows when he walks his dogs.It's my grand/ daughter in laws birthday tomorrow but we are having a celebration dinner tonight at Helen & Jims (g/sons mum and dad) she's doing roast chook and all the trimmings, baby Ollie will enjoy that, I've made a cherry and marzipan cake for her to take home as well as a gift. I'm sure Helen will have made a desert of some kind, great cook is Helen :sm02:
> O


Oh that's interesting, I never knew what sloes was. Yes I did hear of the drink, Sloe Screw. I usually drank my drinks with very little fruit juices. Lately I have been having beer, it doesn't have that much alcohol.

It is nice that we can get together with our families again. Last night we had dinner with our son and his girlfriend. She was married once before with two children. Her son will be expecting their third child. I need to finish a girl's baby sweater that I started for my GD. My GD is now 4 years old, my do they grow fast. At least now I can give this baby sweater to someone who I know.

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Perhaps Jan shouldn’t publicise her intentions of making gin or she may get Malcolm and Big Ted on her doorstep. 
We know what scallywags they turn into with just a sniff of the stuff.
Thanks for the homemade weed killer recipe Jan. That will be a safer option for all the wildlife visitors we get. We’ve had a few pademelons and possums visiting at night especially now it’s getting colder.
Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Questioning Elderberry wine? Does it taste sweet? 

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really don’t know Sandy, I’ve never tried it.
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sandi it does depends on the amount of sugar you add to the fermentation stage, but mine tastes medium sweet white wine ,very nice and very potent---hic-hic.
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Trying to tempt us kitchen girls Jan ? It’s a long time since I’ve had any alcohol, I would definitely end up legless, especially if I tried your gin as well.
Hope you enjoyed your roast chicken dinner with the family, yum.
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Up with the lark this morning, bedding washed and on the line, quick flick round with a duster, hoovered up Luna hair, she's moulting. sigh !! Makes a lot of work for Mummy :sm02: , but I wouldn't be without her.Eldest son might bring Siobhan (G/daughter) and baby Theo for a short visit today, he'll be a year old in July, where did that year go ?
Malcolm and Big Ted have already been and found the booze in my shed, I heard them singing rude rugby songs late last night :sm02: :sm02: :sm23: 
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very naughty of them two scallywags. I think their rugby team must have won with all the noise they were making in your shed Jan. I did hear on our nightly news that the police were looking for two men who did a bit of streaking on the rugby field. I hope it wasn’t those two, avert your eyes if you go in the shed and warn Mrs. Bridges not to go in alone.
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well , I found two pair of old trousers near the apple tree, and I'm sure the tweed ones were big Teds, so it could'vd been them two streaking across the rugby ground :sm23: I've warned Mrs Bridges, she said if she needs to go in the shed she will
take her rolling pin.
X Y or Z
A


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

A good swap for your gin would be some of Malcolm’s plums and rhubarb. We could all make some jam! What Malcolm and big Ted running around without any trousers on? That’s just reminded me to get my appointment booked at the opticians, haha! 

A bad nights sleep last night so I went back to bed this morning after breakfast. Poor DH wanted some help in the garden so I said I will be there tomorrow. Any chance of rain this week? 

I think a quiet afternoon knitting as DH has given up on the garden and headed for his mancave. Tomato and Basil soup for tea tonight with a yogurt to follow. 

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Be good if you lived nearer to Kibworth Sandra, my optician g/son could test your eyes, got to spread the word how good he is :sm06: I think you should take a dose of Nytal tonight, it's horrible when you have a bad night and can't sleep properly.
We'll have to ask Malcolm for some of his plums, I love home made jams.
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Can still remember my Mother's homemade Plum Jam. What I'm waiting for his Big Ted's Rhubarb! Sprinkle a little sugar on it and take small nibbles. I can taste the sourness of it already :sm11: 

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dear Ann, nibbling on Big Teds rhubarb will perk his rhubarb up no end, sugar or no sugar. I hear him and Malcolm are both in the doldrums after Mrs. Bridges chased them out of the shed, brandishing her rolling pin. There’s a big padlock on the door now so Malcolm can’t get to his drawers so his plums are ours now. When are we starting with the jam making ? I’ll bring some jars.
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Escaping with Malcolm's Plums! I don't know anything about making plum jam my Mother use to make it and I ate it on toast, mmm good was it. Mrs. Bridges is going to have to get us started. Do you think before you go to bed will be the Best time and when everyone else is up. I will be around later to sample!

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Free jam making classes with Mrs.Bridges. We’ve all got to wear our best pinafores and mob caps as we don’t want stray hairs falling in the jam. I’ve found lots of glass jars and I can’t wait to see Malcolms plums and Big Teds long droopy rhubarb pulverised and squashed into them. Ann, have you finished nibbling on Teds rhubarb yet, there’s going to be none left for the recipe. 
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Guess Big Ted's droopy rhubarb will improved with a little sugar. "Just a Spoonful of Sugar" song from Mary Poppins. 

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Heres a message for SUE-- I dropped a goolie with the weed killer instructions==== Add the dishwasher liquid and epsom salts to VINEGAR, Not WATER, sorry about that, I buy the biggest , cheapest bottle of vinegar.
Malcolm showed me his plums, they are just ripe enough to make the jam, as for Teds rhubarb, I'm a bit worried about it, the leaves at the top are very brown and wrinkly, so it's not looking healthy enough for jam making. I have found a pinny to bring to classes, but will have to wear a snood to cover my hair. Looking forward to seeing you all.
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I buy the no frills vinegar, it’s so much cheaper than the other brands. I use it for lots of cleaning jobs and also use it in the washing machine for the final rinse. I can’t use fabric conditioner because we're on a bio cycle septic system and I have to be careful what goes into it.
I’m SO looking forward to the jam making class, Teds rhubarb definitely sounds too floppy to use, must be all the nibbling on it that Ann did. 
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jolly good jom Malcolms plums are big and juicy otherwise the jam making session would be called off, I've got a couple of jars in case we need more.
Sue don't forget to alter the ingredients for the weed killer.
Big change in the weather again here, no sunshine and quite a cool wind, farmers are crying out for rain, it's been the lowest rain fall recorded for years.
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keen to try the weed killer Jan, I just have to buy some Epsom salts on Thursday. I’ve written the new recipe out and have changed the litre of water to a litre of white vinegar. Thanks for that.
Malcolms plums are always big and juicy, I wonder what his secret is. I hope he doesn’t try and gate crash our cooking class tonight. I’m sure Mrs. Bridges will be armed and dangerous.
L


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Looking forward to the cookery class with Mrs Bridges. I haven’t seen plums as big as that ever! Fabulous home made jam on hot buttered toast.

My scan came back all clear now it is back to the drs for an allergy test to see just what is sparking my sinus and nose off. Also got a blood test tomorrow to check out a few other things. 

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Many ways of using Epsom Salts

https://www.hometalk.com/30397309/epson-salt-for-your-pl for your plants

https://www.healthline.com/health/epsom-salt-foot-soak for your feet, I soak my feet in Epsom salts when I get ingrown toe nails. I especially get it on my one big toe.

Of course there is Jan's Weed Killer using Epsom Salt

I wonder if this would work on Big Ted's Rhubarb, I need to try this. I promise no more nibbling or using sugar that didn't seem to work.

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Never used Epsom salts, are they like crystals, do you get them in supermarkets?

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

No No ! please don't put epsom on Teds rhubarb, it's already beginning to wilt, I'm bringing some ginger to the jam making class, we can grate it and put it with the rhubarb and sugar when we boil it for the jam. Mrs. Bridges told me she will make nice crusty bread so we can butter some with our choice of jam.
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Never used Epsom salts, are they like crystals, do you get them in supermarkets?
> 
> O


Oh yes, Epsom salts is like crystals. I'm going to try the Epsom salts when I plant my tomato plants. Jan do you think I will kill plants if I use it?

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

People ask ---
How often do you put Epsom salt on tomatoes?
The ideal solution ratio is 1 tablespoon of Epsom salt per foot of plant height. If your tomato plant is two feet in height, you'll be feeding it two tablespoons of Epsom salt at least twice a month! Once on the 15th and another on the 30th would be perfect. For other plants, the general rule is once every six weeks.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Question Mr google Ann for further info. about tomato plants.
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Red Tomato Plants will be the only Veg. Plants I will be growing on the deck. I do have a few of my inside plants that go outside for the summer. This year I'm looking forward to growing lots of outside plants to make up for last year. I didn't go any where a year ago and will be making up for this year. My rhubarb plants never had a chance I would start one on the edge of our garage. Next thing I knew my hubby was mowing over it. He better not clipped off Big Ted's rhubarb. I'm afraid he will find me crying. It is alright to take the stalks but please don't kill the *rhubarb plant*

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Seem to remember sprinkling Epsom salts around a gardenia bush when we lived in Qld and it really perked it up. Also, I think I’ve heard it’s good for rose bushes too though don’t quote me on that. So there must be a reaction when it’s added to vinegar that makes it toxic. Ann, maybe you could try a pinch of it on Big Teds floppy rhubarb, see if it will spring into action. Nod nod, wink wink, haha.
Sandra, good to know that your scan results were ok.
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The rhubarb seem to be getting more firm with just adding a little Epsom salt. I guess that's what it needed along. It sure didn't help by me playing around with it. I promise I will leave it along and watch it grow. 
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U mustn't play about with the rhubarb Ann, just give the leaves a tickle and thats all it needs.
Sue, I've heard epsom salts help roses, must look that up with google.
Sandra, glad you got good results from your scan.--- We had a bit of rain in the night, by the looks of the ground it didn't do much good, we need a good downpour to help , especially for the farmers.
V


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Very pleased to say that I had my bloods taken this morning and an allergy test to follow in the future. The scan result was great but I am still no further forward in knowing what is wrong with my sinuses and headaches. Time will tell.............

My rhubarb is slow to get away this time and I might give it some plant food this weekend. So cold this morning while having to queue outside the health centre for the blood test. Back home and just had a lovely egg and tomato roll with a yogurt to follow. Simple tea tonight of sausage sandwich as I am phoning one of my lovely friends in the North East and have a good natter. Always good for the soul. 

W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Well keep going Sandra, hopefully further tests will solve the mystery for you.

I think I must be the only one I can't stand rhubarb unless it is in rhubarb and ginger preserve!

XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ahahaha, Sandi's put a game on chit chat called'find the plum', well I haven't found it, because I think Malcolm has pinched it and put it in his drawers ha ha ha .
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

But I noticed Joan has found it, well done.
I'm spitting feathers because there has been 3 outbreaks of covid brought in by Indian travellers to Leicester ,
if it spreads we'll be in for yet another lockdown,--- they should not have been allowed here in the UK,
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> But I noticed Joan has found it, well done.
> I'm spitting feathers because there has been 3 outbreaks of covid brought in by Indian travellers to Leicester ,
> if it spreads we'll be in for yet another lockdown,--- they should not have been allowed here in the UK,
> C


Can't understand why people are allowed to travel at all!!! We've abided by the rules like thousands of others which prevent our daughter from staying overnight. I hope that outbreak can be contained.

by the way I had to magnify the picture to find the plum.

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Careful you never know who you will get in contact with. One of the girls at the pool just came back, she quarantine herself until she had the vaccination. She was being careful today who she talk to. My hubby and I had our jabs so she stuck by us. I think almost everyone had their jabs but I didn't know for sure. One of the people who was a regular passed away Monday morning after doing his water exercises he was 91. He did his exercises then went home and keel over. The pool is good for people who have arthritis that's the reason why my hubby and I like going. We have been sore after using the pool but have been away from almost year. We need to build ourselves back up. 

Need to check out that Plum! Joan you dirty little devil checking on Malcolm's Plum. 
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-704183-1.html

Joan & Sandra found the Plum


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Don’t know when we will get our Covid jabs, we are also waiting to get our annual flu jab. It’s been a long wait but we can’t complain as we aren’t in any danger of contracting the virus.
Our government has stopped all in coming and out going flights to India until at least mid May but it will probably be longer. It’s just devastating over there, so many people dying. One of the newspaper reports suggested it’s so bad because people have still been having large gatherings at weddings and other functions rather than isolating themselves.
I don’t know how true this is but it is a terrible tragedy what is happening.
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everything that I saw on the news about India and the virus doesn't look good. 200,000 Deaths, if anyone should be in isolating at this time it should be that Country. 

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Funny injections I received today from the doctor, 16 in total around my knee and leg. They didn’t hurt though him pressing on different areas of my knee and leg did. He marked them all with a pen then injected them. I asked him what was in the injection and wait for it........drum roll........SUGAR. I nearly fell off the bed in shock, haha. When he had finished, he put pressure on the areas for a few minutes then asked me to walk around. No pain or stiffness, my knee felt so loose. He wants to give me further injections next Thursday so I will definitely go. I’m going to google sugar injections and see what comes up. Hubby had some as well, plus in his ankle and he’s not hobbling now. I really can’t believe it to be honest but I’m not complaining. 
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good, I'm clapping my hands because I'm soooo pleased you and hubby have had those injections for your leg and knee pains and they are working, I knew you would get relief when I mentioned it to you.It's like a wonder jab, I couldn't believe the way it worked for me.
Hip hooray, having my hair done today, just a nice soft perm to give my hair some body because it's so fine. 
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy as Larry, both of us after having the injections. I googled sugar injections as soon as I got home and it’s actually dextrose. The treatment is called Prolotherapy which I had never heard of and it seems a lot of doctors don’t believe it works ( silly sods ) haha. The good thing too was that we didn’t have to pay for the treatment. I noticed on google that some doctors charge big dollars for the treatment. 
I’ve bought the Epsom salts Jan so I’m going to mix up the brew tomorrow. Hope the weather stays dry.
I


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

grandmann said:


> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-704183-1.html
> 
> Joan & Sandra found the Plum


I found the Plum. Did you think for one minute that I wouldn't spot a good plum? Haha!

It's a bit cold today but I have made a Black Treacle cake from a Mary Berry recipe which I have never made before. Fingers crossed that it comes out ok. Also prepared a Spaghetti Bolognese sauce for tea tonight. Two grand daughters calling tonight to go for a walk, so I just hope the rain stays away. I spoke to one of my friends in the North East last night and she really cheered me up. Just hope to go and visit there in September that is if it is safe.

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just had a quick look for the plum earlier with no luck I’m afraid. Might have to checks Malcolms drawers for it.
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kissing the plum game goodbye, I can't see the darn thing. No good looking in his drawers Sue, Sandra has put all the plums in a pie. -- Had my hair done, looks and feels great, there was only myself and another lady in the salon, all wearing face coverings, and the chairs, wash basins everthing, all sanitised.
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Let me know where you found the plum Sandra on Sandy's thread. I thought the blue in the picture didn't belong but I didn't think that was the plum. 

Sue so happy that you found the relief and that it continues on giving you relief. Before my knee replacement had a series of injections called Chicken Shots. Whatever was in the shot part of it came from a chicken, I guess. 
It helped for the week and when the week was up I was ready for another injection. Finally the doctor said that I needed a cortisone (steroid) shot that didn't help either. The last resort was the knee replacement. 

M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lovely lady with the nice new hairdo, Jan!! :sm11: Still trying to decide what to do with mine, it's grown from one and a half inches to just below my shoulders in the last 15 months. 

Great that your knees are so much better Sue and Scoty, you must be so pleased...

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mine was down my back when I got mine cut. I got mine cut to my jaw bone. It felt so good getting rid of all that hair. My beautician took before and after pictures of myself. 
Joan I know you will be happy if you got a haircut. 
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice to get out of bed this morning and not having to hobble to the bathroom. I really am very impressed with the treatment. 
It’s a bit overcast here this morning so I don’t know if I will be able to use the home made weed killer yet. I’m itching to try it.
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh let me know if the treatment keeps you going for any length of time. I hope this is all you and Scoty will need. 
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Probably was sceptical at first but so far so good. We are having follow up injections next week, at least we know what to expect.
I’ve given up trying to find the plum in Sandys game too, I found the blue thing but I doubt it was the plum. Joan has put us to shame, especially as she has problems with her eyes. Maybe she will give us a clue.
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quit looking myself. I would think the only answer is the blue plum but Sandy very seldom gives us the answer to what she post. Might have to wait to see what Joan has to say. 

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ready and armed with my home made weed killer. It took a few stirs for the Epsom salts to dissolve into the vinegar and I’ve added a squirt of morning fresh dish detergent. I didn’t have the one that Jan used but I’m sure it will still do the job. All I need now is for the sun to come out and the threat of rain to go away. 
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sunny skies for Susan and her weed killer! It should work because it try and proven to work in Jan's garden. Those darn weeds, I had so many that I had to give up gardening. My problem I kept hauling in horse manure that was loaded with weed seed. I listen to this one guy who told me it would really work, best fertilizer. After I gave up gardening I found out later that other gardeners was getting their manure from the mega farmers. 
The only garden I have now is on the deck. I guess that's all I need. 
T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Thank goodness I had a lovely haircut yesterday - feel like a new woman. It was way past my shoulders and I felt so straggly. Yes, I get lots of new weeds when I use horse manure, but it really does help the fruit and veg. I put grass clippings all over the place to stifle the weeds and slugs. Got a small greenhouse full of seedlings at the moment. So nice to see all these sunny days. Welsh tea bread made yesterday - lovely and easy.


U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U have both reminded me that I put horse manure in my veggie garden last year. I thought the weeds were coming from a delivery of top soil so maybe it was the horse poo instead. I didn’t bother planting any veggies since apart from spuds, leeks and spring onions. I’m glad as I’ve been getting lots of homegrown veggies from my neighbours who have a huge amount of nearly everything. 
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very good to read all your news this mornng ladies, Jeannies had her hair cut, Sue and hubby are no longer hobbleing and the weed killer is mixed up and ready to go when there's no rain or wind, don't forget Sue if it's windy it can blow the spray onto other plants and we don't want that.
Joan, make an appointment to have your hair cut, you don't have to worry about being unsafe in the salon, they take all the precautions, and you'll feel so much better, if hubby drives you there he can park up and wait for you, it'll only be a short visit especially if you don't have it washed, go on Joan spoil yourself :sm02: 
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Very good to read all your news this mornng ladies, Jeannies had her hair cut, Sue and hubby are no longer hobbleing and the weed killer is mixed up and ready to go when there's no rain or wind, don't forget Sue if it's windy it can blow the spray onto other plants and we don't want that.
> Joan, make an appointment to have your hair cut, you don't have to worry about being unsafe in the salon, they take all the precautions, and you'll feel so much better, if hubby drives you there he can park up and wait for you, it'll only be a short visit especially if you don't have it washed, go on Joan spoil yourself :sm02:
> W


What to do with it though, I'm not sure I want it so short again! Quite like having some natural waves and the odd curls! I know the ends want trimming.

If I am right the missing plum is on it's side in the top right hand corner, it is only small!

XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Aha ! I misunderstood you dear Joan, I thought you meant you were fed up with long hair, If mine was wavy and had a few curls no way would I have a perm,( £78)!!!! and would wear it the same as you do, and just have the ends trimmed.
B
Wahay, I've had another look and found the plum all by myself :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Aha ! I misunderstood you dear Joan, I thought you meant you were fed up with long hair, If mine was wavy and had a few curls no way would I have a perm,( £78)!!!! and would wear it the same as you do, and just have the ends trimmed.
> B
> Wahay, I've had another look and found the plum all by myself :sm24: :sm02:


Big pat on the back for finding the Plum!! :sm11:

Have just found out our barber has left and now has a job caring!

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Crikey, I’ll have to have another look for that plum. Joan, my hair is way past my shoulders too though I’ve got no excuse as the hairdresser has been working the usual hours. In summer I like to clip it up into a french knot, that way I feel cooler. I’ve got a natural wave in my hair which I hated when I was younger and spent ages straightening it with the hair dryer. Now, I don’t worry about it and since I’ve stopped colouring it and using the heat dryer it’s in much better condition. Hubby actually commented the other day how nice it looks ( maybe he was just after something ) haha.
Jan, I couldn’t use the weed killer today with the damp weather but hopefully I can tomorrow.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Crikey, I'll have to have another look for that plum. Joan, my hair is way past my shoulders too though I've got no excuse as the hairdresser has been working the usual hours. In summer I like to clip it up into a french knot, that way I feel cooler. I've got a natural wave in my hair which I hated when I was younger and spent ages straightening it with the hair dryer. Now, I don't worry about it and since I've stopped colouring it and using the heat dryer it's in much better condition. Hubby actually commented the other day how nice it looks ( maybe he was just after something ) haha.
> Jan, I couldn't use the weed killer today with the damp weather but hopefully I can tomorrow.
> D


Does feel good to tie my hair back, but of course it wasn't a problem when it was very short.

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Excellent, thanks Joan I do see the plum. How is the plum jam coming along? Do you need a sampler, I'm here :sm11:

F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Find the Olive puzzle was beyond my eyes, I didn't even try!! 

Glad you found the plum Ann.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Given up on the olive puzzle. The plum jamis delicious, Mrs. Bridges made some nice crusty bread for us.
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy to say hubby and I are having our flu jabs today then we have to vote as it’s our State Election. There’s also a couple of garage sales on so we’re going for a rummage. 
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I can't believe you, Susan I know the numbers are down by you and you don't seem to worry too much. How can you go rummaging before you are completely vaccinated. Art and I just started going out since we are well protected by getting both jabs. Do you wear your masks when you are in & out of other people garages. I thought about having a rummage sale this summer but the more I thought about it, it isn't going to happen. 
will be giving to the nearest St. Vincent de Paul store instead. 
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Find the Olive puzzle was beyond my eyes, I didn't even try!!
> 
> Glad you found the plum Ann.


https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-704313-1.html
I bet it's in the martini glass! Lower, middle of the page

J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Juicy Burger 

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I can't believe you, Susan I know the numbers are down by you and you don't seem to worry too much. How can you go rummaging before you are completely vaccinated. Art and I just started going out since we are well protected by getting both jabs. Do you wear your masks when you are in & out of other people garages. I thought about having a rummage sale this summer but the more I thought about it, it isn't going to happen.
> will be giving to the nearest St. Vincent de Paul store instead.
> J


Kept safe from Covid in Tasmania for nearly 12 months. We are lucky in that we are an Island State and our Premier closed our borders from the start of it. We've not had to wear masks at all, just sanitize our hands when we are out and about. 
We bought a few bits and bobs from the garage sales including some sewing thread in lots of different colours. Also, I bought some jars of beads which I want to use with my shell art ( when I get around to it ). Hubby bought some stuff for the garage and an air walker exerciser for $30. Now my knee is better, I might have a go on it later.
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lucky where you live, the numbers been low by us but Bonnie P. told me by her every thing is still close. Canada is next to Michigan where the numbers aren't the best yet. Lake Michigan is in between WI (where I live) and the State of Michigan. Can't wait until the whole world can get rid COVID. 

Art doesn't like shopping, he hates grocery shopping but will come along if I hurry up. He Hates Rummages Sales I can't say he never stop maybe once or twice and he always does seem to find something worthwhile to take home. I use to have rummage sales at our house. Art famous saying was "the stuff is breeding in the garage" I might start off with one bag of stuff to sell and end up with two extra bags. I wish Art would take more of interest because it's nice to be able to share the adventure. Whatever if he comes or not I still go but now days I'm buying less. I have too much stuff of my own. 
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Must admit, hubby wasn’t too fussed about the first garage sale as it was mainly craft and ladies clothing. The owners wife had passed away a few months ago so he was clearing her things. I was happy to find so many reels of cotton thread as it’s quite expensive to buy these days and they don’t take up too much space in my craft room. Hubby went and sat in the car and waited for me. I must admit, it was great to have a good look at all the collection of craft though I felt really sorry for the chap, it must be hard, seeing all his late wife’s things and the memories.
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nothing worse than clearing out a loved ones things, but it has to be done and you move on, sad though it is.
May Bank holiday here, there won't be many outings and gatherings -- hopefully--it's times like this that some idiots get carried away, forgetting covid rules and it all starts another outbreak-- will they never learn, grrr.
I've made a big sherry trifle to take to my sons and family tonight, they all love grannys trifle -- hic hic :sm23: :sm16: :sm15: 
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh I love trifle, not had any for years. I used to make one every Tuesday when we had hubby’s elderly dad round for dinner. I remember mum used to make them for special occasions. Before we had a fridge, she would set the jelly in a bowl and leave it in the front room on the hearth tiles ( no fire going of course ). I used to love the smell of the strawberry or raspberry jelly every time I sneaked into the front room. That was the ‘best ‘ room for visitors.
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Peaches (tinned) and evaporated milk and bread and butter for Sunday tea, ham sangers first though-- any body remember ? Sometimes it was tinned salmon sandwiches :sm02: 
Q


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Quite the same for us as well. My dad used to dip his bread and butter in the juice from the tinned fruit! I tried it once and didn’t like it. My mam said it was given to fill up the children when there wasn’t much else to eat. We sometimes had sliced meat from the Sunday lunch in a sandwich otherwise it was a tin of salmon or ham (with pease pudding of course because I am from the North East, UK) On a Monday it was sometimes cold meat (from Sunday) and chips for tea or bubble and squeak! All this talk is making me hungry and I have just had lunch! Jan, I love sherry trifle so keep some for me and I’ll pop over. It’s DH’s turn to make tea tonight and he is doing a chicken and pineapple stir fry. Might have some tinned fruit to follow but forget about the bread and butter.

It’s quite cold here today so its a bit of knitting this afternoon and might catch up on Our Yorkshire Farm this afternoon. DH is cleaning up his man cave. Stay safe everyone.
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Remember Sunday teatime when I was growing up in the uk. We always had a big Sunday lunch which was usually a roast, then a light tea. Sometimes if mum had any cooked potatoes leftover she would make potato cakes which were lovely. I can never make them like she did, have you girls got any nice recipes for them ?
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sounds so good, Potato Cakes! I wonder if that is the same thing what we call potato pancakes which I love but don't make. I like potato dumplings with pork and sauerkraut. I got a really good recipe from Blast from the Past Chezl thread. Instead of mixing all flour with the grated raw potato this recipe called for half oatmeal and flour. They really turned out to be my favorite now for making potato dumplings. 

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Today is quite foggy, we can’t even see over to the other side of the river. Hopefully it will clear soon as I’ve got some laundry to go out. I cleaned out the three bird baths today, we had about a dozen yellow tailed black cockatoos visiting again yesterday and they were all trying to sit around the bath. I wish I could have got a photo but they are a bit skitterish and fly off at the slightest movement. The galahs are down today, such pretty colours with their bright pink and grey.
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U don't have small animals that run around that aren't rodents. Our common small animal is the grey squirrel. Never had any problems with them. I don't know exactly what they are doing except squirrelling around. 
I will leave nuts out for them once in awhile. 

V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Vintage Recipes 

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

We have pademelons and possums but also rabbits. We’ve seen blue tongue lizards too which are great for eating the garden snails. Also occasionally a snake and hubby saw a wombat leaving our garden early one morning. I love having the wildlife around and like to think our garden is a safe haven for them.
XYZA


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes, I can remember my mam making potato cakes and I will have a look around for a recipe for them. We also had a large lunch on a Sunday followed by a very light tea. Sometime we even had some supper as well. I can remember having cheese on toast or a chip butty for supper, just so long as I had had my bath and my school stuff was all ready for the next day. Ah memories! We have grey squirrels running about here but DH hates them as they steal the birds eggs and bird food. We had a rat in the garden last year, but nothing since. We have a pair of robins who have been nesting and now there are two little ones that they are feeding and showing them how to fly. Gorgeous.

Z or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Aaah, potato cakes, here ya go--
2 cups mashed potatoes
1 cup all-purpose flour
1 onion, diced
1 egg
½ teaspoon ground black pepper
½ teaspoon salt
½ cup vegetable oil, or as needed 

Mix mashed potatoes, flour, onion, egg, black pepper, and salt together in a bowl until batter consistency.


Heat vegetable oil in a skillet over medium heat. Drop 4-inch circles of batter into hot oil. Cook until golden brown, about 5 minutes per side. Remove with a slotted spoon and drain on paper towels. Repeat with remaining batter.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Because I don't use the ''cup'' amount in my cooking, I imagine a good amount of mashed spud and a couple ounces of flour should do. Just a suggestion.
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cheers Jan, sounds tasty, especially with the onion. Whenever I visited the uk I always did a shop, first thing at Tescos and bought potato cakes, malt loaf, tea cakes and Hovis brown bread. Things that we can’t buy here. Oh and the proper pork pies, yum.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Did you like Walkers pork pies Sue? They're my favourite,I can remember getting up early to queue for them at Christmas when I was first married, (in the 50's) also my old Mum doing the same before I was married, it was always pork pie, pickle and bread and butter Christmas morning-- happy days .-- Oh and Walkers are still going, bought out by another company I think, could be American, and we can buy the pies in any supermarket now. You can't beat Walkers crisps either.
Just asked Mr Google, I'm right Walkers are owned by an American company
E


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Eeee Jan, I was just looking for that recipe when i noticed yours. Thanks Jan for your recipe for the Potato cakes. My mams recipe was the same as the Durham WI’s recipe.

4 large cooked potatoes 
1 tablespoon of butter
1 tablespoon of flour
2 beaten eggs
1 pinch of salt.

Mix all the ingredients together. Beat well. Take spoonfuls of mixture onto a hot greased girdle. Cook until golden brown. Serve hot with a little butter. 

We used to have these for supper sometimes and the leftovers were kept in the pantry.

I used to work for Tudor Crisps which was in the north east years ago. The company was taken over by Smiths crisps and then Walkers took it over. Sadly the factory was closed down about 3 years ago. We got loads of samples to try while working and we could buy crisps at the cheaper price. I loved working in those offices but that was a long time ago. Ah the memories..........

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

For years my sons have had a contract to do the pipework (lagging the pipes which hot oil flows through ) anything that goes wrong - call French Brothers :sm02: I'll try to put some info up for you to see--if I can.
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

https://www.insulate.co.uk/----
I wonder if this worked---click on about us


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Have two different recipes for the same potato cakes. I might have to try both of them. I would think that Jan's would be more crisper but Sandra would be more healthy with less white flour and oil. I'm always willing to try out new recipes but I need to be careful of my diabetes. Lately I have been having low and high numbers after seeing that I have been watching more carefully what I have been eating. Last night my blood sugar had a almost perfect reading. I'm glad I'm back in the water that helps to keep the numbers in line. I think what was happening for almost a year we ate at home. Now we are dining out more I think that is what causing the highs. 

I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

I know Arby’s in the USA a fast food place has potato cakes on their menu. I miss their baked potatoes! 

J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just give me a baked potato with butter & sour cream! Sometimes I like those potatoes more than the main course. Do you like the potato skins? I do especially if the skin is nice and crisp. 
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> We have pademelons and possums but also rabbits. We've seen blue tongue lizards too which are great for eating the garden snails. Also occasionally a snake and hubby saw a wombat leaving our garden early one morning. I love having the wildlife around and like to think our garden is a safe haven for them.
> XYZA


Susan, I won't want to be a possums look like they could be mean. Pademelons looks like little kangaroos hopping around do they do any harm?


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Laugh out loud and I like potato anything 

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Many thanks Sandra for your potato cake recipe too. I’ll have a go at both recipes. Yes, I love jacket potatoes too with sour cream and chives or finely chopped shallots.
Yes Jan, I do remember the Walkers pies, it’s good that you can still buy them. We can buy the Walkers crisps in the International section of the supermarket but they are very expensive. Tunnocks teacakes are available there too, we used to eat a lot of them when we were visiting Scotland. Expensive though as are all the uk imported treats.
Ann, the pademelons do look like small wallabies ( or Roos ). They nibble mainly on our grass but unfortunately never eat the weeds. 
It’s going very black overhead here, I think we are in for a storm.
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

No mention about my son's work pictures here, I hope I wasn't being pushy,proud Mum and all that.I just thought you might be interested
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh dear Jan, it came up Page Not Found. You are definitely not pushy, you are rightly proud of your son. I used to work with a lady in the UK and every conversation started with ‘ Our Susan did this and our Susan has that ‘ it used to drive us bonkers the way she always took the conversation over, talking about her dear daughter.

We had shepherds pie tonight with some oven fried chips. No dessert or biscuits, hubby and I are trying to cut down on the sweet stuff.....miserable and boring ! Haha
P


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Page not found was the message I got as well Jan when I looked it up. You are certainly not pushy as you are a proud mam and I am just the same. 

Bangers and mash for tea tonight with some fruit loaf to follow. Not much happening here today as it is turning grey already for the rain later. DH in the man cave early so I think I will sort out my knitting patterns (so exciting!) as I have some super chunky that my friend sent to me ages ago. I have started a scarf in a zig zag pattern which is knitted in DK and on 4mm needles. It’s a bit slow going but will be worth it when finished. 

Have a happy Monday and catch up with you all later.

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quiet day for me too Sandra, weathers gone back to winter temperatures hasn't it, good for knitting by the fire with some chocolates.-- only one
or two mind.
As for the link for my boys work, I tried it after I'd sent it, and I got no page found,-- but-- if you look at the top line you'll see-- about us---services--clients etc. -- if you click on 'about us' you should see a picture of a white van with the lads standing in front-- if it works for you see if you can spot the twins.
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Replying - your link works for me! Great bunch of lads, do they have sons following in their footsteps?

I've never had potato cakes, I think I must have led a sheltered life. 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Right Jan, found your boys. I spotted the twins straight away plus your other son. It’s wonderful that they’ve got such a successful business going. Well done and the fact that they can employ others too. 
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Success !!! Joan and Sue found my boys,but Jon the eldest had to retire a few years ago because of ill health,-- the chap in glasses works for them and the two young 'uns in black t shirts are Jim and Andys sons who will take over when the Dads retire.
Now back to kitchen talk--- my g/sons partner is Romanian and has given me an amazing recipe for Romanian potato salad, I tried it last night and was given what was left to me to bring home. I'm going to make some chicken schnitzels, a few mixed veg and the lovely salad. mmm
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tempting dinner for Jan tonight. Maybe you will share the recipe for the Romanian potato salad please.
I’m just watching a uk program, new here. Surgeons at the Edge of Life, I’m glad I’ve had my dinner as it’s quite harrowing to watch, though very intriguing what these surgeons can do. 
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Veggies – potatoes, carrots and frozen peas. I usually use Yokon Gold potatoes or Russets. Canned peas will work as well, just drain them and place them in a bowl lined with paper towels to dry them up as much as possible.
Pickles – lots of pickles, this salad wouldn’t work without pickles.
Mayonnaise and mustard – lots of mayo and lots of mustard. You can’t skip the mustard, it will give it a nice tang that is a must in this salad.
Salt and pepper – to taste.

You need to boil the potatoes and carrots till soft, leave to cool then chop really small, same with the pickles,( red pepper and olives) were also used in the one I tried, all chopped very small. I think you'll like it, hope Sandji see's it because in her earlier post she said she loves potatoes in any recipe.
I googled for the recipe and this one seems very similar to the one I tried.
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Will definitely give this a try Jan. Many thanks for writing out the recipe. What type of mustard works well also when you say pickles, do you mean pickled red pepper ? I’ll have to look for that, I haven’t used it before.
XYZA


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

A change in the weather here. Cold and blowy with rain overnight. Mustn't grumble we have had weeks of sunny albeit chilly days. Paprika chicken with brocolli and rice for dinner = can't wait.


B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Blowing like the clappers here, and raining, but I'm nice and cosy and we do need rain so I'm alright Jack :sm02: 
I think Colmans mustard would be good Sue, or any with a kick, do you have pickled gherkins Sue, baby ones are best if you can get them, peppers in oil or vinegar would work, also capers or olives, I'd just go with what you fancy, I bet celery would go well chopped up very small. I made the schnitzels and about 5 big fat chips with the salad it was delish.Your dinner sounds tasty Jeannie, I love chicken cooked in any form.
C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Cool ice cream for dessert 

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dinner tonight is going to be baked tomato and feta pasta. My neighbour gave me a huge bag of cherry tomatoes, ideal for this recipe. Hubby loves it which is good as it’s so easy and a good vegetarian option for a change.
Weather this morning is sunny but cool, only another month then we will be into winter.
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everything in your garden being picked and stored away for the Winter months Sue? Just to think we are just the opposite we will be getting our 3 tier deck ready for the summer. I need to hose and clean it off tomorrow.
Art will be staining it on Wed. Wed. is suppose to be a nice day by us. He stains the deck every year, he claims this year is one of the earliest that he did it. I hope we will be able to entertainment more this year on the deck. 

Mother's Day I asked the kids if they could come over on Sat. There will be free swim at our Community pool but limited of 50. I need to register everybody this Wed. early in the morning. I hope I know what I should do because I don't want to miss out on this one. My kids are looking forward to be able to go swimming. I can't swim but I made sure my 3 kids and Grand kids learn to. At noon when the pool will close I'm taking them to the golf course for lunch. Nice outside dining and fairly good food at this particular course. 

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Funny with our seasons back to front. The years seem to pass so quickly though, we'll be having summer and you will be back to winter, haha.

That will be a lovely day on Saturday for you Ann if you can organise the family. The grandkids will love splashing around in the pool. I’m not a very good swimmer but like you, I made sure the kids are. My sons used to win lots of ribbons at the swim carnivals and my daughters were in the local swim club too. 
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Grey clouds, pouring rain, windy, but not as cold as it was last week. I think the seasons have got mixed up because instead of our summer approaching it's more like winter. I never learnt to swim after being chucked in the sea and scared me to death. My kids and grands all are good swimmers, Ron made sure of that. You must've been proud of your sons Sue, winning all those ribbons. Ollie goes to Mums and babys swim class, he loves the water, 
H


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Have spotted your boys Jan, what good looking lads and well done to them for having a good business in these trying times.

The rain and wind last night was quite bad and it blew the cover off one of our neighbours (nice one) gazebo. Why she left it up I will never know. Anyway the pieces are all scattered about this morning. Also road work signs and barriers appeared this morning for our little road out the front. It is only 2-3 years since they dug it all up, now it looks like it is coming back up again. Last time the mess was really bad. 

I too never learned to swim. The opportunity was never there when I was a kid. No swimming baths nearby and we didnt have a car. I tried to learn when I was in my twenties, no luck. Tried again in my forties and managed to get a certificate to say that I had swam the width of the pool. Whoopeedo! Because I HATE water and have never been back. I made sure that my three kids learned to swim and my eldest has his life saving certificates and often goes to the baths (before Covid) and swim a mile!!!!!! They all made sure that the grand kids can swim as well. 

My friend in the north east is phoning this afternoon and that will be great. Not venturing out today but must get some food shopping done tomorrow, hopefully the wind has dropped by then. We have lots of trees around here and last time it was windy one of them fell around the road. Don’t fancy risking that.

Pizza for tea tonight with some fruit loaf.

It would have been my dad’s birthday today, 4th May. I still think about him even though he died when I was 19 years old. His love and memory lives on.

Stay safe all and have a good day.

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm glad you spotted my boys Sandra, they work hard and deserve to get on, no advertising, just word of mouth from other clients. Your chats with your friend must really cheer you up, and it's good to catch up with family news etc.. Before all this horrible covid, were you able to visit each other, or is the journey up North too far to go?.I don't know if you drive, but the times we used to have holidays in Northumberland was quite a long journey, especially with 3 young boys.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jan your salad sounds interesting but I don't think Dave would like it, tonight we are having smoked salmon, cauliflower, carrots and potatoes. 

We had a terrific wind blowing yesterday and today. It took out a panel from our greenhouse and sent a wheelie bin flying. There was a little rain but I wished there had been more. Strange that you are going in to your winter Sue. I suppose our weather temperatures are similar at the moment?

K


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Jan, I used to go to my mam’s house every school holiday with my youngest son. Yes, I do drive and it was 200 miles from door to door from our house to hers. My mam came down to the area in 2000 when it was diagnosed that she had dementia. I have gone there once per year to see friends and usually stay at a small B&B. We have some great days and nights out which have all been stopped due to Covid. Better days ahead………….. It takes around 3-4 hours drive with a stop for a drink and something to tea. Also I look forward to going to Durham city for the day and a ride to Newcastle and Hexham on the train.

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kitchen is nice and cosy, nice fire blazing, sitting here listening to the wind howling round the house, and knitting of course. You must have good memories of your visits to Durham Sandra. Thinking about your Battersea blankets, what size are they, just big enough for a cat/dog basket ? I must get rid of some of my stash, my friend who owns the cattery in Gt. Glen is ok for them at the moment, so maybe I'll do a couple for Battersea. I keep seeing the bus going to Mkt. Harbro go by my window, I wish I could get on it and go for a mooch in Harbro. Especially the market, it might be just as well I don't visit the market because I know I'd be tempted to go to see my 'wool lady'. 
L


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Lovely memories of Durham City some going back to my childhood. Walks along the river and around the castle and cathedral. Beautiful.

I knit the dog blankets with DK and chunky combined on 8mm knitting needles. Usually 5 x 5 squares. Each square is 30sts x 30 rows with a garter stitch border of 3 sts at each side and 3 rows top and bottom. They knit up quick this way. Or knit them in one long panel and sew together 5 panel rows. Either way as the dogs or cats don't mind.

Had a great chat with my friend and looking forward to our next chat. Hopefully get to spend some time with her in the future.

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Many thanks for instructions for the blankets, I'll finish a baby blanket and a couple of beanies, then make a start on a pet blanket. No need to cook tonight, Laura popped in with a roast dinner, all it needs is heating up. I don't do that in the micro., just cover it with foil and pop it into the Aga till it's heated right through.
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice to sit back and recollect all life’s wonderful memories. Sorry to hear about your greenhouse panel getting blown out with the wind Joan. Hope the weather calms down for you girls in the UK. 
We had an overnight guest, Bonnie, our neighbours border collie is staying with us. They had to go to Hobart for a hospital appointment which meant staying overnight. Bonnie is such a delightful dog and so well behaved and it’s lovely to have a pet again, even for such a short stay. 
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh what a welcome guest having a fur baby to stay over night. I miss having a dog around but I know I won't be able to take care of the dog like I should. When we did have a dog I went for daily walks with him and now my back just won't hold up going for a 1/2 of a mile or less. The only walking I get these days is walking in the pool. By the way Sue did you and your hubby go in for another injection for your knees? 

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pleased to say we’ve got our injections tomorrow. Then on Friday I’ve got the specialists appointment at the hospital, just a follow up from my heart problem last year ( AF ). I think all will be good, the meds are helping. My ex neighbour in Queensland has just had open heart surgery. She’s home now but is feeling very tired and had a bout of nausea and hot flushes on Sunday. Her husband is looking after her well by all accounts. 
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite a nice morning, but weather girl predicted rain later.It was nice having a fur baby stay over with you Sue,I'd love a little dog, but like Ann, couldn't manage the excersise it would need, even small dogs need walking every day, luckily I have Luna for company.
Hope all goes well at hospital Sue,I'm sure it will.
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really loved having Bonnie for the night, she was no trouble at all. She had to have her usual arthritis meds this morning and as hubby was up first, he attempted to give her the capsule and half a tablet. Our neighbour had left a slice of cheese to squash the tablets into. Bonnie ate the cheese and spat the meds out so hubby used our cheese to try again. Same thing happened, she’s not silly but eventually the tablets went down. I told hubby he should have smothered the cheese and tablets in peanut butter, I’m sure it would have been easier. Oh well, we will know next time. She went absolutely bonkers when her mum and dad called around for her early this evening.
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

These pets are not daft when it comes to tablet taking time :sm02: I used to chew a bit of bread and butter or a biscuit, put the tablet in it, show it to Jed and say mmmm ,and down it went without touching the sides
Well the weather lady was right, it was lovely all morning, now mid-day here comes the rain. Glad I didn't hang my towels out to dry. Made a batch of those cheese and ham in puff pastry wheels, -- think I gave the recipe here for you ladies, they are very more-ish.
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U are a early bird! I had to be this morning got up at 5:30am wanted to make sure I was register to take my family on Saturday for Free Swim. They will only allow 50 and I'm taking 10. Today was the day that I sign up. 
When I got there they told me only allowing 4 per family. So, I signed up each of my kids plus hubby and I. My one daughter has 4 kids so I put one of her children with my son who was coming by himself. 
Now it's time for me to go back to bed because I'm not a early riser. I was surprise how many people who were coming in for lap swim this morning at 6am. Usually you won't find me until 10:30am. At least I know what goes on while I'm sleeping but my brain isn't program to wake up so early would rather sleep. 

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very organised Ann even if you did get up early to arrange the swim. Well, I've had 4 seasons in one day, as said before, lovely sunny morning, rain mid-day, hail after lunch then a snow shower-- can you believe it ? It's turned very cold now so I've put the heating on and lit the wood burner, now for some knitting.
W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Western style barbecue


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

We in the UK, don't know what a western bbq is Sandj, at least I don't, please tell.
XYor Z
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

And me, I don't know either!

Just got back from hubby's Hosp appt. Sun and rain, sky black in one direction bright blue in the other, no snow though. 

Edit. Now thundering! :sm16: 

Edit 2. Now a Hailstorm! What is happening to the weather.

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Blowed if I know whats up with the weather Joan, it's so cold as well isn't it.I'm not complaining though because as you know I prefer cold--heat makes my legs itch :sm03: I hope the high winds last night didn't do further damage to your new green house.
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Blowed if I know whats up with the weather Joan, it's so cold as well isn't it.I'm not complaining though because as you know I prefer cold--heat makes my legs itch :sm03: I hope the high winds last night didn't do further damage to your new green house.
> C


Can't understand this weather, April was more like May and now May is more like April. The greenhouse is Ok! I hope those high winds have gone!! Will we get those horrible heatwaves in the summer? I would like just two seasons Spring and Autumn...

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Western style barbecue


Please explain???
I'm from the Northern part, I'm not sure what a Western Style BBQ is myself. Is it the BBQ sauce?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Differences with the Weather by us, we thought today was going to such a nice day. This morning we woke up with frost on the ground. The sun is out and partly cloudy. We are putting off doing the decks for when it warms up. It's just a little too chilly out now. 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eck girls, what is going on with your weather ? It’s hard to believe that there is supposed to be global warming going on, especially with your weather being so cold in May. 
It started off cool and sunny here but now it’s threatening rain. I don’t care as we’ve been to the doctors and then done a bit of a bit of shopping and now we’re home. The doctor was happy with my knee and didn’t suggest anymore injections unless it gets sore again. 
I’ll be glad when tomorrow is over and done with, I hate going for hospital appointments. Hopefully they are on time.
F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Please explain???
> I'm from the Northern part, I'm not sure what a Western Style BBQ is myself. Is it the BBQ sauce?


Yes you are right it's a barbecue sauce and of course cut chicken and meats and picnic foods. Now when I lived in Colorado growing up there was a Chuckwagon meal that we suppose to attend but it was canceled. I imagine that would of been a meal next to a Chuckwagon. I guess I will never know. The ambiance of eating next to a Chuckwagon. Then you have campfire foods over open flames. Like cooking meats, vegetables or s'mores cooking over a campfire. 
Never really went camping so can't really say much about it.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Fish shaped crackers 

G


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Got a bit wet this morning in what could only be described as a freak rain shower! I could see it coming as I was out on my walk and it was like a wall of rain. Very strange. Minutes later it was sunny and bright but the wind is still cold.

Shopping done and put away and now an afternoon of knitting my scarf

Chicken and chips with peas for tea tonight and then we are supposed to be walking to the poll station to vote. Still not sure who to vote for as they are all a right shower around here.

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Half asleep sitting here this morning. I had to be up early for the hospital appointment as it’s an hours drive plus there are road works so we have to allow longer to get there. I’ve just had breakfast and it’s now coming light, looks a miserable day out there. Wish I could go back to bed and sleep.
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I hope everything went Ok with your heart appointment this morning, Sue. What time did you have to get up? I'm not a morning person myself. 
J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Jackfruit as a snack 

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Killing spiders from forming their webs I was told to use jackfruit. I laid out jackfruit all over my basement to keep the spiders away. Believe it or not I found cobwebs growing on the jackfruit. This sure didn't work for me. 

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lacking energy after spending the morning shopping instead of going to my appointment. Twenty minutes into our journey to the hospital, I got a call from the Specialist department telling me my appointment would have to be cancelled as the doctor had called in sick !#*#! I had a feeling this might happen but we carried on into Launceston anyway as hubby wanted to go to the hardware store, plus the golf shop. He dropped me off at Spotlight which is a very large craft/ linen store. I hadn’t been for ages so I really had a ball, checking everything out. I didn’t buy any yarn as I’ve already got so much but I did buy some other bits and pieces.
The hospital are organising another appointment for me. I got out of bed just after 6 which is very early for me. Sometimes I don’t get up until 8.30-9, one of the positives with retirement.
M


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Makes us so mad, doesn’t it when appointments get cancelled but at least you had a ride out and a look around a craft/linen store. I love looking around these shops but I daren’t buy anymore yarn as I have enough to last me a lifetime! Well, maybe a few more balls wont hurt. Haha. I hope you get another appointment soon.

I just couldn’t get out of bed this morning as I felt so down in the dumps but an email from one of my friends was waiting for me and that cheered me up. DH has been out all morning getting stuff for his man cave.

It would have been Emmy’s (avatar) birthday today, I still miss her like mad. Maybe one day I will get another pet but DH is so against the idea as he says that it will hold us up! We have been in for over one year due to Covid! I could have done with Emmy around.

Chicken salad for tea tonight with some fruit loaf and custard. My youngest son will be phoning over the weekend but nothing else planned. Maybe a bit of weeding if the weather is ok.

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice for you to have had an email from your friend, she must have sensed you were down in the dumps. It’s not good having days where you don’t have the energy or the effort to get out of bed. I have them some days too but never know why.
Yes, hopefully I will get another appointment at the hospital soon, just to get it out of the way.
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nothing worse than cancelled appnts, you get yourself all geared up for it then to be told it's cancelled, but-- some cancellations can benefit others as it did for me-- The eye clinic rang me yesterday asking if I could get to the hospital for 2 30pm, saying sorry it was a last minute call..,-- she rang at 12.30. Long story short, I asked Helen if she could take me, she did and it's all sorted. Another 2 injections in June and July, I hope they can give me early morning appoints, get it over and done with and the rest of the day for Helen to get on with her job. By the way we were there for 5/12 hours due to delay with a poor old lady who couldn't answer the question if she had glaucoma, she kept saying 'no'. but on her notes she had.So different nurses kept coming, then phone calls to who knows ? Normally myself and the other patients would have have the anesthetic drops in our eyes while we sat there,
ready for the operation, -- Ah well, these things happen.
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

O dear what a carry on Jan. Hope you soon get another appt Sue. Sandra hope you are feeling better.

Had to call the district nurses out at 2am on Thurs morning as Dave's catheter was blocked, they turned up at 4am. They were supposed to come back this morning. I heard the door bell at 6.15 this morning, I answered the door but there was no-one there, got dressed in case they came back early. phoned and said to contact GP. We are both shattered from lack of sleep!

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Poor Dave, hope he wasn't in too much pain. I bet you are both shattered from lack of sleep. Did you manage to contact the doctor ?
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Poor Dave, hope he wasn't in too much pain. I bet you are both shattered from lack of sleep. Did you manage to contact the doctor ?
> Q


Quickly did an econsult at 8o'c had a email later saying he would have a reply by 6.30 on Monday!!!!! :sm25: :sm25: :sm25: Can't speak to DR or get an appt and not serious enough for A&E....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really not acceptable is it Joan,makes me so cross. Would it be worth ringing A and E.? Waiting till Monday is a long wait for something as bad as that isn't it. or what about NHS direct-- I've got a card with---08454647 think thats a number to call .it's a 24 hour service.
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Salty cooking 

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tempted to call an ambulance if I were you Joan. It’s not good enough, Dave having to wait until Monday and the possibility of his situation getting worse. I watch the UK tv series, Inside the Ambulance and some of the things that they get called out for seem minor in comparison with what Dave is going through.
Jan, glad you managed to get your eye injections though sitting around for that long wouldn’t have been much fun. 
I think everyone is a bit fed up of their countries Health situation at the moment. I know the doctors and nurses are all working hard, just not enough of them it seems.
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Up early this mornig and guess what ?-- Its raining!!
Let us know how you get on with trying to get help for Dave Joan, I agree with Sue to call an ambulance. 
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very lovely surprise for me this afternoon, a big bouquet of flowers arrived from my son and daughter-in-law for Mother’s Day tomorrow. There’s roses, lilies, gerberas, chrysanths and Iris, so beautiful. I feel very blessed.
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

What a lovely surprise, your description of the flowers sound beautiful Sue.Aren't we lucky to have such lovely thoughtful kidos. :sm01: X Y or Z 
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A lovely surprise Sue, enjoy your flowers!!

I called 111 emergency service and they are sending a Dr to see Dave! Had to do something...

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Joan, that’s good news. Hope you don’t have to wait too long for the doctor to arrive. Sending hugs to you and Dave.
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Keep us posted Joan, you did the right thing to ring 111, they come out pretty quick, hugs coming your way xx
L


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Looks like the NHS is a bit off the mark sometimes now isn't it. I can get a same day appointment down here albeit on the phone. They are very efficient and friendly at the surgery too. Very obliging. Hope Dave gets sorted out. You can't leave these things. Good job you got onto 111 Joan. 

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Many of our local surgeries-- including mine-- are joining with other surgeries around the area, so now instead of walking up the road to see a doctor, I have to ring the nearest one. I bet they'll send paramedics out to Dave, hope he gets sorted quickly, Joan must be so worried, and Dave of course.
N


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Nothing worse than trying to get help from the drs these days. I hope Dave gets sorted out soon but please let us know.

Got up this morning and it was raining and still raining now. I don’t know what is wrong with me, I just feel so down in the dumps! I need a good kick up the pants and If I try it then I would miss!!!!!!!! So fedup. DH not in his mancave as it is too cold and wet. My youngest son phoned and I did try and keep upbeat for him but I want to cry my eyes out. He starts his new job at the beginning of June and we might see him for a long weekend before that, not sure. One of my friends in the North East is quite poorly with a UTI and on her second lot of antibiotics, just hope they start and work soon. 

Take care all my lovely friends on here and I am off to sew together a dog blanket for the wonderful animals at Battersea.

O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh thanks for all your good wishes Girls. A nice Doctor arrived about 3o'c, she examined Dave and left him with 7 days antibiotics. I've used 111 before they seem to be a good service.

P


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Pleased to hear that Joan. I do hope that the antibiotics work soon. Take care both of you and sending you love and hugs.
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite a relief for you both to know somebody has given Dave some attention, it's horrible when something like this happens and you think nobody cares. I've known of people ringing 111 and have had really good response. Thanks for letting us know Joan, now you can rest easy-- and so can we, knowing Daves being looked after with the antibiotics.
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Soap dispenser 

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for letting us know Joan, we are all relieved to hear that Dave is getting medication. Hopefully he will be feeling much better soon.
Sandra, I really feel for you going through these emotional issues. Do you talk to your hubby when you are feeling like this ? It can help, just sitting and talking it through. If you don’t already have one, maybe keep a daily journal and see if certain events are adding to your sad days. 
U


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Upward and onward Joan. Sandra, I'm feeling for you at the moment. I do get to feeling low, when I put my mind to my different ailments and age-related other changes in my body. Let alone all these months of lockdowns, fears of covid and not being able to get close to our families and friends. When I am in bed at night I try and think about something I can do the next day, rather than just take it as it comes. So I might decide to bake bread, weed one of the flower beds, knit a sleeve, etc. etc. It seems to help me keep positive. I hope you feel a bit better in the days ahead. Sometimes though, when we are having a bad time there is no picking us up. The mind is very complicated and such a small thing as a kind word can change how we feel for days. Good luck and know we are all wishing you the best.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very sorry for how you are feeling, Sandra, I think this pandemic has more to answer for than people realise, try to give yourself something to look forward, maybe give yourself a little treat. Hope you soon feel better.

So glad Dave has antibiotics, just hope they soon kick in!

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

We are all sending best wishes to you and Dave, when the meds kick in he should be feeling better,--- Sandra, get your paints out and create a lovely picture,I find it relaxes you and your mind is occupied by having to concentrate.I get carried away when I get my oils out.When I was younger I've stayed up till late at night getting a certain bit of a painting right --- got more sense now ha ha.
X y z
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A rainy day here today, hope Mother’s Day plans weren’t ruined for those meeting for barbecues and picnics. My son phoned me, also my younger daughter so it was lovely chatting and catching up. 
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Best wishes for your Mothers Day Sue!

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Chatting with family on the phone was lovely for you Sue, have a lovely Mothers Day It's sunny here at the moment, very windy and rain forecast for later, that'll make a change :sm02: 
D


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Do have a lovely Mothers Day Sue. Best wishes to Dave. Thank you to everyone for your kinds words, but my head just takes over and I feel so down in the dumps. Have a lovely sunday and catch up with everyone later. x

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dear friends, thank you for your good wishes. Yes, I’ve had a nice easy day sorting through some of my craft. I’ve been going through my shell collection and putting them in order of size and colour. I’m going to make a shell table decoration, I saw them on Pinterest. You use a styrophone cone shape and cover it with shells, would be nice for a Christmas decoration too with its tree shape. 
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Everything looks good! 

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Fried left over potatoes and cabbage mixed together-- we call it bubble and squeak-- you'll like it Sanj cos you like potatoes
:sm02: 
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gorgeous Day no matter what the weather! Wishing everyone a Happy Mother's Day!!!
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hope you had a great day at the pool with the family Ann. 
Oh Jan, yummy bubble and squeak, I love it.
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I did have a nice day at the pool with the grandkids. I can't wait until we can do that again. It was a little cool outside when we ate our lunch but we survive. 

Today I went shopping for clothes for Art, he needed summer shorts and we took our GD with us. She needed shoes. Now this is a little over a year that I have been to the mall. I felt like I enter the Twilight Zone. 
The stores and restaurant was short on help. The prices seem like they double. At one time I really enjoyed shopping, I was always seeking out an bargain. Art & I are completely Vaccinated but we wore my mask in the stores, the COVID still isn't over yet completely. It seems like the stores need to make up for the lost they had this past year. At the restaurant we could only sit at certain booths that were marked. Finally we found a spot at the bar. The person handling the bar wanted to know if we wanted a job. She had to handled the long bar, clear off the tables and booths. Collect the money in the restaurant & bar area. She was busy. 

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jubilation for Ann, having such a good day with the family. Plus having a trip to the shops, it’s nice to get out and about isn’t it though as you say, you still have to be very careful.
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitchen is rather quiet today. I hope everyone is well.... I know lot of us are hurting if not we are taking care of our hubbies. We went for our water exercises today. It seems to help the joints by moving in the water. 
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lovely for you Ann to be able to go for your water exercises, it certainly helps the joints.

Joan I hope all is well with Dave. 
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

MMMM what's cooking, today my hubby cooked out hamburgers & sausage. I had sauerkraut & sausage plus one ear of corn. The corn on the cob tasted really good it's that time of the year again. The grill sausage was a treat also. 
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice of you to ask Jan, Dave is much better now. The GP phoned this morning and when Dave said he had already been treated re 111 he apologised!!

Glad you had a good time with your family Ann, it must be great to meet up again and to go shopping too. I haven't been in a shop for well over a year, I think I've forgotten how it goes. :sm09: :sm11: 

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh that is good news about Dave Joan, I bet that doctor felt ashamed when Dave told him he had been treated-- not good enough is it when you put your trust in your G.P and get damn well ignored.
I'ts been a funny old day here, very windy but not cold. I set some mini sunflowers in a tub, I hope they grow.
I usually put some nice plants in my hanging baskets but not bothering this year.
P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Pepper or no peppers 

Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Question? didn't decide yet will I will be going to the green house to buy some pepper plants. I did start some tomato plants by seed. I'm afraid I started them too late. Someone in the water said it's Best to start the seedlings on St. Patrick's Day. We will see once when I can plant the tomato plants outside. It's too early yet because we are still getting frost in the morning. My tomato plants are sitting in our all-season room. 

Joan it is good news about Dave, we do try to watch over each other.

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really good to know that Dave is on the mend. It’s odd how often health emergencies happen at the weekend when staffing isn’t good.
I watched that uk series again last night, Surgeons, your life in their hands. A lady had to have a huge tumour removed from her abdomen, it weighed 20 kilos. I don’t know how she had managed to carry it around as she was otherwise very skinny. Those surgeons were amazing, working for hours to remove it.
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sue those surgeons are wonderful,, we certainly have a lot to thank them for.
Hope you have better luck with your tomato plants Ann, I always buy mine in little plugs all ready growing, safer that way knowing they will grow. Yes we do look out for each other and feel the pain when one of our little group has a health problem.
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

hought you might like a change and see some pretty flowers from my garden and bathroom windowsill...

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U have some very pretty flowers Joan, is that an African violet in the bathroom?.
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very old African Violet Jan, it blooms every year and last year it bloomed twice.

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well it's lovely, I'm never very lucky with them.I like spider plants but Luna likes to chew the leaves, naughty girl.
xyz or 
A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra nice weather to grow flowers like you have in your garden, Joan. They all are Beautiful!
Y, Z, A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> X-tra nice weather to grow flowers like you have in your garden, Joan. They all are Beautiful!
> Y, Z, A


A naughty Nikolai did this to my A. violet when it lived on the kitchen windowsill. He ate all the flowers and didn't touch the leaves. That's why it's now in the bathroom.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bathroom is a No No for Nikolai? My daughter has two young cats and says she can't have plants because of them. Joan otherwise you don't seem to have too much trouble. I can't grow an American Violet, every time I get one it seems to last for a short time. I don't know if I don't water it enough or too much. I do keep my plants in a south-west sun light. My tomato plants are in our all season room that faces East. 

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Colourful plants Joan, I love them all but especially the beautiful Roses, how gorgeous. Thanks for adding some colour to my breakfast time. 
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dinner time I had a hamburger on a bun with baked beans as a side. For dessert I had a dish of chocolate ice cream. 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eating no sugary foods now for a couple of weeks. I’ve started having porridge for breakfast and I’m finding it helps to keep me feeling full for longer. I’ve got a box of chocolates in the fridge which we haven’t opened, they’ve been there for a few weeks now. How’s that for willpower ? I’m amazed, haha.
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Full feeling I must be sure I have a handful of nuts and I usually have Greek yogurt mixed with my oatmeal. Each meal I try to get some form of protein because that will fill me up. 

Sue I do give you a lot of Credit! It's also good to know if you have a craving the chocolates are waiting for you. 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Got to lose some excess weight and I figure giving up all the sweet goodies is a starting point. I’ve done it before successfully but then my neighbour kept giving me fresh eggs so I kept baking goodies. Now my neighbour has given her chooks away as it was getting too much for her, looking after them as she is in her 80’s.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hope the will power lasts Sue keep us posted! 

Nice sunny morning here, although not the warmest. Got some towels in the washing machine, hope I can dry them outside...

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

It's the same here Joan, sunny but chilly and rain certainly on the way by the look of grey clouds over yonder.
Hope you get your towels dry, they smell and feel lovely after drying in the fresh air. Hope Dave is feeling better.. 
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just heard something on the news which I find hard to believe. The term breast feeding is now considered wrong and is being changed to chest feeding. Have you girls heard about this in the UK ? I’ve never heard anything so ridiculous in all my life ! Is it part of the transgender or the so called woke that are making up these ridiculous changes ?
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kan't believe that Sue, what a load of rubbish!!! It's like I am no longer disabled, I am a person with with a disability. 

Dave is a lot better than he was thanks Jan. Towels are all blowing in the breeze.

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Looney ideas these days though I probably shouldn’t use the looney word, not pc, haha.
That’s good news about Dave Joan.
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Looks like the grey clouds have passed over me, -- your towels will smell lovely Joan. Good news about Dave.

The breast feeding question is new to me Sue, never heard of anything so ridiculous, it's the most natural thing in the world. I've just cleaned windows inside, Luna 'cackles' at the birds through the window and slobbers. :sm02: I can't complain bless her, it's her only link with the outside being an indoor cat, she's got to have some fun. I do sometimes feel guilty, but there have been so many cats killed on the main road where I live I just dare not risk letting her out.I once told my vet that, she said she's happy just being with you,-- made me feel better.
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mum to Luna is your role in her life, she is in the best place!! Nikolai is an indoor cat. We had a cat many years ago that was hit on the head by a car, she survived but was never the same again and our DD's partner's cat was run down and killed last year" Don't feel guilty.

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

My feelings are that cats should be contained and not allowed to wander. Colin was an indoor cat and was happy, we had lots of toys for him but his favourites were ping pong balls. He loved batting them around the house and chasing after them. He loved boxes and bags too plus cheese twisties ( chips ). He always knew when hubby had a packet of them and he would sit on his shoulder and meow until he was given one.
Jan you are definitely doing the right thing with Luna, it’s safer for her and the wildlife. I bet you really spoil her.
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Now girls, I have just googled chest feeding. Apparently, midwives in the UK have been told to stop using terms including breastfeeding and breastmilk when working with transgender patients.
Brighton and Sussex University hospital NHS trust is first in the country to formally implement a gender inclusive language policy for its maternity department.
They can’t even use the word mother.
Crazy or what ?
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Of all the nonsensical ideas, what else would a 'Mother' be called, makes one wonder who comes up with these ridiculous notions, as for breastfeeding -- can any of you remember grannys saying- Sit on your lap and give him/her some 'pap' ?
I can, when my baby sister cried, granny would say that to my Mum :sm02: :sm02: 
P


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh, whatever next? Chest feeding? Barmy beggars!

Emmy (avatar) was a house cat and she lived until she was 20.5 years old and never seemed to want to go out. One night our back door was accidentally left open and it was pouring with rain and she had disappeared out there. As soon as I shouted her name she came bounding back in and never tried that again. I think it took her all night to lick herself clean! Jan, don’t beat yourself up as you are doing a great job with LUNA! When I used to take Emmy to the vet (Market Harborough) which was often because of the diabetes, the vet said she was perfectly happy and not to worry about her going out. In the past we had a couple of cats lost and one knocked door by a car. When and not if I get another cat then it will certainly be a house cat again.

P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Popcorn kernels 

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite early for me to be up this morning. Hubby has to go for X-rays on his leg including his hip and ankle. Another trip into Launceston, I’ll go and have another look in Spotlight. 
Jan, the weed killer is working which is great as we have had a lot of rain and so I didn’t know if it would work as well.
Thanks again for the recipe.x
R


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Quietly going bonkers with all this PC stuff. Women are being replaced by men, who are now chosing to be women, on the sports field too. So sad. Where will it all end.


R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U are so correct there Jeannie, and it’s a constant worry. It’s like they are trying to replace us but we won’t let them win. I will never use these pc word replacements. 
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Quite early for me to be up this morning. Hubby has to go for X-rays on his leg including his hip and ankle. Another trip into Launceston, I'll go and have another look in Spotlight.
> Jan, the weed killer is working which is great as we have had a lot of rain and so I didn't know if it would work as well.
> Thanks again for the recipe.x
> R


Resting and staying off his feet, I hope. Sue it doesn't sound good that they had to take X-rays, at least maybe they can get to the bottom of it.

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sadly no, he hasn’t been resting ! The physio is the one who has referred him for the X-ray after he had an appointment with him on Tuesday. He actually played in his weekly golf competition yesterday and came second place. Lucky he gets around in his golf buggy, there’s no way he would be able to walk the course. 
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tee Time sounds like Golf won't slow him down. Good for him coming in second. I never played golf and Art never did either. I guess both of us never had the time to take it up in our younger days and when we got older the interest wasn't there. How about you Sue do you golf? 
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Unfortunately no. I’ve tried it, even had a couple of lessons with a Pro but the arthritis in my thumb joint and wrist get too painful. My neighbour reckons playing golf spoils a good walk, haha.
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very pleased the weedkiller is working Sue, it takes a bit longer than the commercial stuff, but it's friendly for the pets and wild life.I use a weed killer from Amazon called' Job Done', that kills em off in a couple or three days even ivy and brambles
I recommended it to Joan for her brambles and she's well pleased with it. Now that I've got rid of most of the weeds I'll go back to the epsom salt recipe.
I was up with the lark this morning,woke up about 6.00 am couldn't get back to sleep so had a shower and a play here.Window cleaner came just as I had got dressed-- lucky him ---not a pretty sight me in the buff ha ha, so now windows are sparkling outside as well as inside because I cleaned them yesterday. Hope the xrays give some results for hubbys leg will he get to know today, or might he have to wait till they send them off for further investigation. Hope you find some bargains when you go mooching round in Spotlight.
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Well I hope Scoty gets good results from his x-rays. 

Dave always says golf is a good walk spoilt, We used go rambling in our younger days!

XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You and me both Joan. when Ron was alive we used to walk miles with our collie dog Jed,I'd love to walk more than I do but shortage of breath doesn't allow :sm03: I'm happy to go for short walks round the village with my posh walker, it has a seat so if I do feel the need for a rest it's there.
Fish pie and rhubarb and orange crumble is on the menu today. I bought a small bag of clementines so to use some up I put a layer of segments at the bottom then the rhubarb.

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A lovely dinner planned for Jan, hope you enjoyed it. Hubby has to wait for an appointment with the specialist now but it looks like knee replacement surgery might be on the cards. Ho hum, he won’t be happy if he has to stop playing golf for a while. 
It’s a lovely sunny morning here so I’ve got the washing machine on. Hubby is watching Liverpool versus Manchester United on tv. He already knows that Liverpool has won so he’s very happy with that. 
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bone on Bone usually means one needs a knee replacement. Is this what Scoty has? Sounds like you have a tough guy for sure once he has his knee replacement he will be back to being his old self. 
Does he play golf year round? Does he usually quit for the winter months? 

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Chezl is leaving, if you don't see that much on KP any more I might take some time off myself. Knitting Paradise isn't like it use to be. I must say I really enjoy the company that I found in the kitchen. I don't know what I will be doing but in case you don't see me you know why.

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-705299-2.html

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Disappointed to hear that chezl is standing down for a while. I often read her postings but don’t always comment. I hope you don’t take too much time off Ann, especially from our kitchen, it won’t be the same without you. xx
Yes, it’s bone on bone with hubby’s knee, I honestly don’t know how he’s managing to do the things he does. He plays golf all year round as do most of his veteran buddies. I think he’s the only one who wears shorts in winter though, he hates wearing long pants.
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Especially very painful when it's bone on bone, been there and was so relieved when the consultant said I needed hip replacement. I had it done with epidural, and was fine, physio is a must afterwards to get you back to feeling good again.I'm sorry Chezil is leaving KP, but she has been treated unfairly by admin so I don't blame her.
F


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Feel really sad now that I have read Chezil is leaving KP. I love her topics, they are just great and I hope she can return soon.

Ann, please don’t take too much time off as well. We all enjoy reading your posts. I don’t post every day as life gets in the way and I need to get my knitting finished.

I’m making a vegetable paella for tea today and more rhubarb and ginger jam tomorrow. I made some but now my friend asked if I would make her some. The rhubarb has done really well this year.

Bone on bone sounds really painful so I hope things get sorted out soon.

One of my friends has been caught out by fraudsters - I don’t know the full story yet but she has lost £5,000 on two scams. Hopefully she will get it back through the bank but I am speaking to her at the weekend and will get the full story. I have just sent her some wool and a couple of patterns as a little gift.

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good that you have sent your friend a gift, Sandra. Must be nasty to find out one has been scammed.

Hope Chezl doesn't leave permanently, we need a reason to have a chuckle now and again especially during this awful pandemic....

H


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Have just discovered a hole in my knitted scarf, half way!!!!!! ???? Grrrrrrrr. I shall calmy put it down and go back to it another day. Arggghhh!!!!!! ????

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

If its a dropped stitch Sandra I'm sure you'll be able to rectify the hole in your scarf with a crochet hook, fingers crossed.
Chez has been treated unfairly by admin, her funnies were always something to make us laugh in these worrying times, if people are offended they shouldn't open her posts, she always makes it clear that some are a bit ott.--- KP has reapidly gone downhill since I joined, but having said that I have learnt quite a lot from members who are more experienced at knitting than I am.
J


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Just made a shepherd's pie - enough for tomorrow as well. It was really nice to have a proper old fashioned dinner with lots of nice veg. Still not all that warm down here. I can't get any seedlings into the ground until it all warms up a bit. Hope next week is better. 


K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kippers and bread and butter, trouble is I'm always scared of swallowing one of the bones. I know you can buy the fillets and boil them in the bag, but I don't think I'll bother. Sheperds pie just the job for these cold days,I watched the long range forecast and rain is on the cards for down your way Jeannie, as it is our way too. brrr.
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely kippers but I’m like you Jan, always worry about the bones. I think that even the boil in the bag ones have some tiny bones as well. We’re having crispy chicken enchiladas for dinner tonight, it’s one of those El Paso kits from the supermarket.
Hope your friend manages to get her money returned from the bank Sandra. These damn scams are getting so many innocent victims these days.
M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Mud pies for dessert 

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

sandj said:


> Mud pies for dessert
> 
> N


Now Sandj I hope that's chocolate mud cake pies that you're having. :sm16: :sm09: 
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh chocolate is nice, not sure about mud pie though.

I always buy canned kippers - any bones are soft. I bone through a tonsil one was enough for me!! :sm05: 

It's raining again here still chilly we have put some heating back on! Not May weather at all.

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Perhaps we had not better mention (whisper) chocolate :sm17: , we don't want to tempt Sue because she's being really good.I'm trying to be good and don't have any nibbles in between meals, I might have a bit of choc. in the evening, or a piece of fudge --- Sainsburys is lovely Joan.--I might start having porridge for breakfast , the Kelloggs honey nut crunch must have way too much sugar, but they are good but naughty. Porridge is a good filler to start the day with some blueberries or strawbs.
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite ok to mention chocolate girls, I’m being very strong and I seem to have got my will power back. The crispy chicken tacos were a nice change for dinner tonight and I’m just having a coffee now. We always had a biscuit or two after dinner with our coffee but now we might have a piece of fruit instead. Hope my halo doesn’t slip, haha.
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really proud of you Sue, we know we can do it if we try ---but it's just getting into gear to be good :sm15: 
My ddin law tells me , if I don't buy bicuits and choc. I can't have it-- easier said than done, I have such a sweet tooth thats my trouble.Keep up the good work Sue, pin your halo on tight :sm02: :sm02: 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sugar addiction can be a real problem and let’s be honest, sugar is everywhere. So many different types of biscuits, chocolates and sweets plus the desserts it’s no wonder there’s so many XL people in the world ( I won’t say obese, I hate that word ). But yes, I am trying to be good and it’s better that both hubby and I are doing it together. Thanks for your words of encouragement Jan.
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Trawling through todays topics, saw that a lady is having trouble with her eyes, and maybe has macular degeneration like I have in one eye, she's saying she'll refuse having a needle in her eye to help stop the loss of sight-- pity she feels that way because as you know I have it done and no need to be afraid. I would certainly have the injections than go blind in that eye.
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U and me too Jan, besides, they put plenty of numbing drops in your eye first don’t they ? I bet the lady gets lots of feedback about getting it done. I believe if there’s something out there that can help us then you grab it with both hands and be thankful.
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very true Sue,I get a bit cross with people who do not listen to advice or refuse treatment from these very clever medical people, they are there to help us and I feel very lucky to have such people.It's the same with folk refusing the covid jab, -- what's up with them grr.
It's so cold here, I've just lit the wood burner, I don't put the heating on, save money on gas bill ha ha, my little fire does the job, it just takes the chill off the room where I sit.
W


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Well done Sue on your will power. I started my healthy eating last Monday and so far I have been really good. No chocolate, crisps, cake or biscuits since then. 

I managed to sort out the hole in the scarf. Not a dropped stitch just the wool had gone a bit slack - with the help of my crochet hook I was able to even it out. Phew! I’m casting it off this afternoon and putting it away for colder days.

Dark clouds and lots of rain here right now so another afternoon making some more rhubarb and ginger jam and knitting. Not all at once! Haha! That would be a right sticky mess!

Have a lovely saturday everyone and catch up soon.

XYZ or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

We had the wood fire on this morning but by lunchtime we let it go out as it was so warm indoors. There’s been snow in some parts of Tasmania which is to be expected I suppose as it’s only two weeks out from winter.
Yes, I get cranky with people who won’t vaccinate especially when it’s their babies and children. No one likes to take their babies to get the needles but you know it’s the sensible thing to do. We’re going to ask our doctor about getting the whooping cough booster, especially when we will be visiting our new grandson later in the year. Can’t take any chances when it comes to whooping cough and newborns.
XYZA


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes, I so agree Sue. My mam was a nurse for years and she used to get annoyed with people who wouldn’t have the injections as she saw the other side of things in the hospital wards. I can remember getting frog marched along to have my polio injections when I was small and the needle seemed massive then! I screamed but looking back she had done the right thing. The alternatives doesn’t bear thinking about does it?

Z or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Arghhh, please don't talk about snow Sue, looks pretty but I hate it :sm25: I keep forgetting your winter is just around the corner, our summer is on the way-- if we get one, I prefer the chilly days we are getting and dread the hot weather that might be coming, never satisfied are we ? Its raining now and we supposed to be having plenty more next week. Love the thought of your jam Sandra, nice crusty bread and butter and your jam suits me.
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Been wondering if Sandra or hubby is going to watch Leicester v Chelsea win the cup ? Last time was 1969 .. I hope they do win today.
C


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Come on Leicester!!! No football supporters here but I hope they win.

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ditto here Sandra, but I'll watch some of it and hope we win. Come on Leicester !!
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

EEEYOOO, we won the cup. !! Good old Leicester.
F


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Yahooooo! Good old Leicester!!!!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fabulous news for you Leicester supporters, yippee. I don’t follow the soccer but for some reason, hubby follows Liverpool. Being from Scotland and moving to Australia when he was 12 I don’t know why he chose them. 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good on you Leicester!! We don't follow football, the only sport hubby watches is snooker. 

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hubby enjoys watching snooker too also he likes the English darts competitions on tv. The fans really get carried away and make so much noise. 
I


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

I watched the last part of the football yesterday and I leapt off the settee when Leicester won and well done to them! My youngest son has lots of friends there and he said that they were all meeting up to watch the match in some park at Leicester. Chuffed for them.

Not doing much today that rotten headache came back last night and today I feel really drained. Must have been the excitement yesterday - just not used to it.

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just put your feet up today Sandra and relax, let hubby cook dinner for you ( and lunch ), haha. Hope your headache has now gone, no more jumping off the settee.
K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kit Kat bars for a snack 

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Love Kit-Kat bars, the chunky ones are best.
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mmmm, who’s talking chocolate in front of me ? Naughty girls, stop it. Haha
I’ve just watched episode 4 of Call the Midwife, I missed it last Monday morning as I had forgotten about it. Lucky they repeated it tonight. I’ll have to leave myself a note to remind me the next episode is on tomorrow morning at 10.
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nobody here yet :sm03: , maybe I can tempt you with some of my chicken casserole ? apple crumble to follow-- yes ?
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh yes please. I love chicken casserole but if I’m going to be a good girl, I’ll only have a sliver of apple crumble.
Just watching the tv series again, Surgeons at the edge of life. Tonight they are performing a liver transplant, so fascinating to watch. Hubby can’t watch these programs, he’s too squeamish haha.
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Put me with hubby-- behind a cushion, I'm not too keen on watching operations. ha ha, Did you hide behind a cushion when you were little and something scary was on T.V, then keep peeping out to see if it was 'safe', :sm02: :sm02: 
I'm being very good with my house work, cleaned the top of the fridge where I keep my tin of tea-bags and coffee, plus all sorts of odds and ends, I noticed the other day it was looking very cluttered, now it's all tidy and clean.
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quivering behind a cushion when scary shows are on, I still do. I’m not good with horror movies, my big brother used to suddenly put the light off when there was something scary on tv and shout boo. 
It’s good to declutter when you’re doing housework, my little table next to my recliner is looking very untidy right now. I will put it on my to do list for tomorrow.
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Radishes for salad Don’t see them here to often. 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

sandj said:


> Radishes for salad Don't see them here to often.
> 
> S


Sandj I grew a heap of radishes about 18 months ago. They were so easy to grow and very tasty in a salad. I also roasted them which were very nice too.
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Toad in the hole ,with roast taters and veggies tonight,spotted dick with custard to follow.
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U enjoy your dinner Jan, not sure what will be having tonight something from the freezer, macaroni cheese or spaghetti Bolognese.

Never tried roasted radishes, Sue, I only eat them if they are very mild. Dave likes the hot ones!

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Vacuumed today while hubby mowed the lawn. He’s been told to try and walk every day so he pushed the mower around for an hour. I started to clean the inside of the windows and will do more tomorrow. We need to take the insect screens off to do the job properly but hubby will be at golf tomorrow so it will have to wait. I wish I had a window cleaner like I did in the UK but you have to get the Professional companies out here and they cost a fortune.
W


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

We are having chicken stir fry tonight with a tin of fruit and ice cream.

DH not very well and has to have a chest x-ray and some blood tests done. I haven’t known him be ill over the years that I’ve been with him and he isn’t a good patient, grrrrrrr!

A walk this afternoon between showers and my friend is phoning later today. 

XYZ or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You might be able to help me girls. I'm thinking about knitting a cardi for myself, haven't got a pattern so I'm going to wing it, what I need to know is how many sts. do I need to cast on for the back, 40 inch bust. Then maybe I can take it from there by casting on half those sts. for the fronts. Any ideas will help please.
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A daunting thought for me Jan, I’ve never made anything like a cardigan, even with a pattern. Have you tried googling for a pattern or going on Ravelry ? Maybe ask the KPers on the main digest, Jessica Jean would probably be a help.
Good luck.x
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Being a bit careful about asking KP ers on main digest Sue,you know how snarky some of them are.I'm not being tight fisted,don't want to buy a pattern just want to use up some yarn I've got lying around, unsuitable for baby cardis, and if I can get just an idea, like I did with Lillys jumper, I didn't have a pattern for that-- I think I could make one up as I go along. I have tried you tube videos, not a lot of help .
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Being a bit careful about asking KP ers on main digest Sue,you know how snarky some of them are.I'm not being tight fisted,don't want to buy a pattern just want to use up some yarn I've got lying around, unsuitable for baby cardis, and if I can get just an idea, like I did with Lillys jumper, I didn't have a pattern for that-- I think I could make one up as I go along. I have tried you tube videos, not a lot of help .
> C


Can you give us a clue on what ply and what size needles Jan?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Double knit acrylic, size 8 uk needles. It'll be a loose cardi just to slip on in the house, nothing fancy.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Can you give us a clue on what ply and what size needles Jan?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

DK acrylic, size 9UK rib, and the main body part size 8 uk needles.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> DK acrylic, size 9UK rib, and the main body part size 8 uk needles.


Don't know why that sent my post twice.

40/42 DK needles size 8 - back 142 sts, don't know if that looks as though it might help. Tension 22 sts and 28 rows to 4 inches.

By my maths that would make the back about 25 inches wide at that tension. Nice and loose.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eeee Joan, that's a great help, thankyou, I'll give that a go, as I said, it's only a trial and error job, and if it turns out ok, I shall wear it with pride -- only around the house. :sm23: It will give me something to work on while I'm waiting to get the Magic self fairisle wool from my lady in the market to make Lauras baby a little hoodie that she's asked for.
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

For your information Jan, I could give you sleeve details if you want them. Good luck! 

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Great, that would be really helpful Joan, if / when I get that far I'll be in touch with you , thanks .
I' ve just been sorting through my stash, it'll be like Josephs coat of many colours ha ha. 
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hey Joan, you’re a whizz with your info. I’m looking forward to seeing Jans finished cardigan, you’ll have to model it for us Jan and send a photo. 
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I agree with you Sue, Joan is a real pal-- and a whizz, she has put me on the right track with the cardi. whether I'll finish it is another story, but I'll stick at it, see how it goes.
We've got a nice fresh sunny morning here today,blue skies so don't think it'll rain. I haven't got to cook dinner, going for a meal at a lovely country pub with son and wife Helen, first time for us all since covid.It'll seem strange, we'll wear masks till the food is served, eat up and not hang about chatting.
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jan that will be a lovely outing to the country pub with your son and Helen. Is it a special occasion or are you just celebrating being able to go out more ? You’ll have to tell us what’s on the menu, make us jealous. We had chicken breast with a jar of chicken tonight sauce plus carrots and broccoli. I’m just waiting on my coffee, hubby makes that and does the washing up when I cook. He’s definitely a keeper.
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Keeper your man certainly is Sue. :sm24:--- The meal out was Helens idea, no special occasion , just to get out and be waited on now we are less restricted. I'll report back tomorrow what I chose off the menu, it'll be a hard choice because everything looks so good.Helen sent me the menu.
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely desserts I bet as well. Make sure you keep some room in your tum for one.
It’s been raining here on and off and quite cool. The wood fire has been on all day so it’s lovely and warm in the house. Hubby has just put some chopped apple out for the pademelons, there’s three of them tonight, it’s nice to see.
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My goodness it must be lovely to watch those furry animals, do you think the three of them are a family. Do they visit every evening ? I had to google pademelons to see what they look like.
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Not sure, originally the possums used to visit for the apples then one pademelon started visiting and now we’ve got the three of them. One of them is quite tame, hubby can talk to him while he’s putting the food out and he doesn’t hop off.
I envy you the hedgehogs, we don’t get them here. Do you see them out in your garden ?
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh I love hedgehogs, don't see them in my garden, but Helen and Jim have a resident one in their garden, it comes out in the evening, dogs go wappy if they see it. ha ha.
P


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Please enjoy your meal out Jan, is it near to your house? I haven’t been out since before the lockdown but the day will come. I am hoping to meet up with 2 of my grand kids which I haven’t seen since August - some time next week. No date set yet. Just been out for a long walk and need a lay down now, haha! Simple tea tonight of pizza and yogurt to follow. Again knitting this afternoon if it rains, gardening if it doesn’t.

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite near Sandra,' The Crown 'Tur Langton, we used to go there before covid for a carvery every Wednesday, I can recommend it.
I think you'll be knitting this afternoon, rain is on the way.
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rain here this morning, we’re going into town soon to get some shopping, the lotto and my weekly magazines. We won $15 on last Saturday’s lotto, a few noughts on the end would have been nice but hey, any win is a good win. 
I’ve got my hospital appointment tomorrow morning, hopefully they don’t cancel it this time.
How was your meal last night Jan ? What delicacies did you choose ?
S


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

So looking forward to hearing about your meal Jan. Me and DH went to that pub years ago and I had forgot about it. The meal then was really good and such a nice place. DH likes the beer from Langton brewery which I gather isn’t far from the pub.

A morning of making some cherry shortbread and preparing a corned beef, leek and potato pie for tea tonight. Probably have it with some home made chips and peas or baked beans.

DH is having a chest x-ray as we speak as he has developed a horrible cough out of the blue and now he is worried sick about it. I had to chase him off to the drs who sent him straight for this x-ray. Men are so stubborn about seeking help when they are ill, well at least mine is. Annoying!

My friend in the north east has managed to get her cash back through her bank that the frausters managed to take off her. Thank goodness.

It’s started to rain again here so it could be another afternoon of knitting. Our back garden is so neglected this year and must do some weeding when we get a dry spell.

My youngest son might be coming home for the next bank holiday weekend and I am soooooo looking forward to seeing him.


T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank goodness your friend got her money back Sandra. I bet she had a few sleepless nights worrying about it. 
Hope your hubby’s X-ray will help with his diagnosis. 
Cherry shortbread sounds delicious, I don’t think I’ve ever tried it. Do you use tinned or fresh cherries ?
We had leftover chicken in sauce with potato wedges for dinner. An easy meal.
U


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Trying to recover from my second covid jab . Feeling properly poorly. Not so bad as the first one, but definitely feeling lack lustre. Don;t fancy doing anything, or eating anything. Ache all over and my tummy is so upset. Hopefully feel better in a day or two. I'm growing raddishes as hubby likes then.Cold wet and windy here today - a very different day from yesterday.

I wish it would warm up a bit so I can plant in all my seedlings. Mouse is having a field day with the kale in the greenhouse. Little swine. 


U.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

---I'm skipping to V
Very nice meal last night, I chose scampi, chips and mixed salad with a beautiful dressing on it, Jim had hunters chicken, Helen, ham 2 eggs and chips, Jim couldn't manage a desert, but piggy's Helen and I had Eton mess for me and malteser cheesecake for Helen mmm.Didn't feel a bit uncomfortable at the pub, masks on when we were shown to our table, all the staff and other diners wore masks on entry, and back on as we left.
Glad your friend got her money back Sandra, and it'll be lovely if your son does get to see you.
Hope hubby gets good results from xray.
Sorry the vax, made you proper poorly Jeannie, and hope you soon feel better.--Better to have upset tummy than covid though my dear. I love radishes, might have a go at growing some myself.
W


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Would like to say that I hope you feel better soon Jeannie. My first jab was the one that hurt and no problem with the second one.

Jan - Glad you had a lovely meal out. I love malteser cheesecake and also ham, egg and chips is one of my favourites.

I use glace cherries in the shortbread. Let me know and I can type out the recipe for you.

I have finished my scarf and it will be put away for the autumn/winter. https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-705776-1.html

X Y Z or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes please Sandra, I'd like recipe for shortbread, your scarf is very pretty, what wool did you use please.
A


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

A recipe for cherry shortbread:
4oz (100g) Plain flour
2oz (50g) Cornflour (mix with the plain flour)
4oz (100g) butter (I use unsalted)
2oz (50g) Caster sugar
2oz (50g) glacé cherries, chopped
Heat the oven to 160 c (140 c Fan oven)
Grease a 7inch square tin (I sometimes use a round tin of that size)

Cream the butter and sugar together until light and fluffy and then work in the flours which the chopped cherries have been added to. Knead well together. Press the mixture into the tin and bake for about 35 minutes or until pale golden brown. Remove from the oven and mark into either fingers or triangles (round tin). Leave to cool in the tin and eat. If you have any queries then please let me know but it is so simple and delicious. You can substitute the cherries for 1oz (25g) of walnuts (finely chopped) - just be careful of anyone who has a nut allergy.

I made an extra one for one of my lovely neighbours and DH has already polished off two pieces. He says to steady his nerves after his x-ray!

Jan - the wool for the scarf is King Cole, Bramble. The shade is Loganberry. It is DK and it is lovely to knit with. 

Everyone have a lovely evening and stay safe.

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Buying a tub of cherries tomorrow and make the shortbread, thanks for the recipe Sandra, and for the make of wool you used for your scarf.
Laura(g/daughter) is taking me to Harbro next week, I'm booked in at Boots for hearing check, so we'll go to the market and buy wool for her baby from the wool lady. I know I can buy it on line but I like to support her after being closed all this lock down time.
She stocks James Brett as well, I like that brand.
C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

I like the skip to V 

Cauliflower in salad 

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Do try cauliflower in salad if you haven't already done so -- it's really nice-- eaten raw of course :sm02: :sm02: 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Early morning for me because of my hospital appointment. I’ve got my first Covid jab organised for the 11th June, hope I don’t get poorly afterwards like poor Jeannie. Thanks for the shortbread recipe Sandra, it does sound delicious but I’m not going to make it while hubby and I are off sweet treats. I’ve written it out for another day. Oh yum Jan, your meals sounds like they would have been very delicious. Glad you had such a great evening.
Love your scarf Sandra, such gorgeous colours and pattern.
F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Fish and Chips

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

sandj said:


> Fish and Chips
> 
> G


Great choice, what's your favourite fish ? I like John Dory, snapper and barramundi. I like a nice delicate fish taste, not too strong.
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Haddock or salmon is my choice, I love fish of any kind really-- not mussels, oysters, eel, squid.
Hope you don't have to hang about for your hospital appnt. Sue, it can, and does happen if theyr'e running late.
Another wind and rain day here today, I wanted to get out to do a bit of pruning in the garden, looks as if we are in for this weather for the next few days.
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I arrived at my hospital appointment 15 minutes early which was good as I hadn’t been to that section before. Amazingly too, I saw the doctor bang on time. She mentioned a leaky heart valve which they had picked up when I was in hospital last year. I had told her that I’m getting breathless, even walking down to our mail box at the end of the driveway, plus having a wheeze. She is going to inform the head cardiologist and I’ll probably need to go for an echocardiogram. She said it might be time to replace the heart valve, yikes. I should have asked her which valve it was then I could have doctor googled it. Probably best not to though, I’ll be having nightmares.
Hope your weather improves Jan, it’s been nice and sunny here today.
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jolly good to hear you saw the doctor on time and no hanging about Sue, I think you are wise not to 'google doctor' about your condition, ignorance is bliss -- so the saying goes, and if you do have to go for an echocardiogram, they will tell you if you do need a valve replacement. You sound a bit like me, take all in your stride and if it is a new valve needed, you'll deal with it, lets wait and see 'eh ?
Off to light the fire now, it's like b** *dy winter.
K


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Keep positive Sue and it is good that you got to see the doctor on time. My mam used to say to hit things head on and I really do try and do that. Bless her, she used to be a nurse years ago and she said that if it needs doing then get on with it!!!!! She was a no nonsense Northern (UK) lass! 

Shopping all done and put away and just having a hot chocolate with DH. Yes, Jan it is like b****y winter out there. There was rubbish blowing all around the supermarket car park and yet the roads are relatively busy this morning. It looks like the garden will be waiting yet another day which is annoying as the weeds are starting to take over! Grrrrrrrrr! Ham salad for tea tonight and might make a little cheese quiche to go with it.

Here’s a question for you all? I’ve got 10 balls of Lilac Super Chunky years ago and I feel a need to make something with it that isn’t a dog blanket. Maybe another go at a cardigan? I don’t know what goes wrong with me and cardigans but I have had two failed attempts in the past. No more jumpers as the wardrobe has enough! I am fed up with knitting cowls and dont fancy making another scarf. What do you think?

I’ve just noticed that the wind and rain has battered down my delphinium that was full of buds. Must go and sort that out and catch up with you all later. Stay safe and have a good day. ???? x

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lilac is a pretty colour Sandra so join me and make a cardi for yourself. I haven't knitted anything for myself for years, but I'm having a go at doing one now, with the help of Joan, she has put me right with the number of sts. for the back and as I haven't got a pattern I'm winging it. As I said before, Laura is taking me to Harbro. next week so while I'm at my wool lady buying wool, I'll have a look through her pattern books for a cardi. Brave the cold and rescue that lovely delphinium, this wind is going to cause a lot of damage, btw, did you watch the programme about Kew.last night, it's on every Thursday evening.
M


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Made the best of a bad job when rescuing the delphinium and just hope it recovers. I got soaked the short time that I was out. Poor DH offered to do it but his cough has got worse so he is confined to the house!

Yes, the lilac is a lovely shade and I have found a basic cardigan pattern for the super chunky and the needles are a size 10mm so it will knit up quickly. I thought I could put some thin stripes of teal through it as I have a couple of balls of that as well.

I love that wool stall at Market Harborough Jan, she has some lovely stuff.

I didn’t see the programme about Kew last night but I might watch this later as I get some knitting done. 

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Night time and I’ll be off to bed soon. I’ve been watching an episode of Lewis on tv but the ad breaks are driving me bonkers, seem to come on every 5 minutes. The episode runs for 2 hours, I’m sure we could see it in an hour without all the breaks. I’m trying to keep my eyes open to see who the baddie is.
Sandra, your wool sounds lovely. Have you ever knit a poncho ? I’ve seen a few people wearing them recently, they’re so easy to wear with leggings or jeans.
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Off you go to beddy byes Sue, hope you managed to keep awake to find out who the baddie was.I'ts lunch time here so I'm having crumpets with dairylea triangle and marmite and a small slice of my marzipan and cherry cake, night night , sleep tight xx
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Emmy Cat said:


> Made the best of a bad job when rescuing the delphinium and just hope it recovers. I got soaked the short time that I was out. Poor DH offered to do it but his cough has got worse so he is confined to the house!
> 
> Yes, the lilac is a lovely shade and I have found a basic cardigan pattern for the super chunky and the needles are a size 10mm so it will knit up quickly. I thought I could put some thin stripes of teal through it as I have a couple of balls of that as well.
> 
> ...


Noticed this Sandra, I love it

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/any-yarn-will-do-cardigan


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Perfect lunch choice Jan, you’ve got me enjoying the cheese triangles on crumpets nowadays. I used to have two but now I only have one since I’ve been cutting down. Yes, I stayed awake to see who the baddy was, it wasn’t who I thought it might be. 
I like the look of the Any Yarn will do cardigan though I’d probably like it a big longer to cover my bum, haha. 
Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Questionable cooking 

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

sandj said:


> Questionable cooking
> 
> R


Recipes need close scrutiny. :sm16: :sm06: :sm05:

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Some work out, others a failure :sm02: :sm23: The any yarn cardi looks quite long Sue, I like 'em long like you though, hides the bum :sm15: , it's given me an idea to use up my stash, and when/ IF it's finished I'll only wear it indoors.
Can you believe some idiots were letting fireworks off at 10.30 pm,last night huge explosions but very pretty, if they left the bang out I could accept them. Now I'm wondering why they were doing it, it was pouring rain and gale force winds so couldn't have been a barby.
T


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Noticed this Sandra, I love it
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/any-yarn-will-do-cardigan


Thank you so much Jan, this pattern is just excellent and a good way to use up odd bits of yarn. I will certainly be getting this pattern. I have a super chunky knitting pattern which I am going to make a very quick and simple cardigan with. I'll be using the lilac yarn with thin strips of teal running through it. Well that is the plan in my head but who knows how it will turn out. Jan, you have got me on the cardigan trail now and I must sort out the other two (she says shame faced) that have never got finished. I dont know what happened but they didnt work out according to "my" interpretation of the patterns.

Another grey day and DH has headed for the shops instead of me for a change. He is going to make a Chinese chicken and mushroom curry with rice for tea.

I might watch TV this afternoon.

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'Ure Lilac cardi will soon grow Sandra, mine is DK so I know it'll take me ages, but it's keeping me busy-- till I get fed up with it. 
I'm going to Kibworth to join son and his family for take away chinese tonight, I've chosen Kungpo chicken, it has cashew nuts in it and I love them.
So horrid and cold again isn't it. More like winter than nearly mid-summer.
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very spoilt are you two ladies. Jan having takeaway Chinese with the family and Sandra having hubby cooking dinner.
Hope you both enjoy your meals. We had jacket potato with sour cream and grated cheese on top with ham and peas. Hubby loves peas and eats most of the tin whereas I just like a spoonful. He tells me his favourite meal when he was growing up in Scotland was chips, mince and peas. Of course back then we didn’t have the oven fried chips did we ? I remember mum making them from scratch in her big deep frypan. Chip butties oh yum, a northern treat or did you girls have them too ?
W


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Well Sue, I still make my chips in an old chip pan and DH calls them Northern chips as I am from the North East (UK). Sometimes when I am feeling ultra healthy I make oven chips or wedges. Just chop the potatoes up into chips or wedges, drizzle oil over them and sprinkle some sea salt on them. Cook in a hot (200c) oven for about 30 minutes and they are gorgeous. But I still like the good old northern chips the best. DH says we shouldn’t have them too often because they are a bit unhealthy yet I cannot see why as they are fried in sunflower oil and not good old lard and beef dripping like in the good old days. I can also remember having chips, mince and peas.

Yes, today is cold and cloudy again and the heating will be back on again later.

Enjoy your Chinese tonight Jan.

XYZ or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

We need something to cheer us up Sue, this weather is getting beyond a blinkin' joke. Yes I had chip butties, and love mushy peas with my fish n chips. You have given me an idea for a dinner one night next week Sue, love jacket spuds the way you had them, I like beans and grated cheese on them too. Have you tried scraping the tater out of its skin and mixing cheese in it, then back in the skins pop back in the oven till brown., nice with mixed salad.
X Y or Z or 
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, mum used to cook them in lard too. I don’t know if sunflower oil was heard of in the 50’s/ 60’s. We are so spoilt with all the choices in the supermarkets nowadays aren’t we ? I’m going to try your recipe for home made oven chips / wedges. You don’t need to parboil the potatoes first ?
ZA


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ah yes Jan, I make jacket potatoes like that sometimes. I scrape out the potato and add finely chopped shallots or spring onions and chopped up crispy bacon then add grated cheese and brown them. They’re a bit fiddly to do but well worth it.
B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Broccoli greens in juice 

C


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Coming back to normality slowly. Having spent 4 days on the loo. Feel like a damp rag. Still it's done now and hopefully covid won;t get me. I've got my apetite back as well so that's good.

I keep on reading all that you girls have been eating and was envious.



I'm having sausage mash peas and gravy today. My first proper dinner since Monday. I am hungy. Thats a good sign.

Upward and onward. Your cheese triangles and marmite crumpets sounds good. I'll have that for supper.


D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dear Jeannie, glad your'e feeling better, we've missed you, it's strange how the jabs make some people poorly and others -- like me-- have no affects at all.Glad your appetite has come back, all our chats about delish food must have made you feel hungry.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eating! We seem to have got hooked on the subject of food, glad you are feeling better Jeannie and join in. Hubby never suffers after vaccines and I always do, just the way we are made I guess. Haven't decided what we shall have tonight, possibly fish pie. Hope everyone enjoys their meals...

F


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Funny how we are all so different. Hoping the weather is going to be nicer after today and then I'll be out in the garden getting my veggie plants into the patch. Eurovision tonight isn't it. I hope I remember to watch. 

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got the wood burner going for when I get home after the chinese meal, then I'm going to watch the Queen mother documentary.
I hope the weather keeps fine for you Jeannie so you can get your veggie plants in.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Horrible weather we've been having, where has summer gone, I been stopped from my weedkilling - too much wind and rain!! It doesn't stop the weeds from growing in fact it seems to encourage them. 

Enjoy your Chinese Jan, It's years since I've had a proper Chinese meal. That reminds me I must get some cheese triangles. :sm11: 

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I’m glad you are feeling better now Jeannie, I hope hubby and I don’t get any nasty side effects from our Covid jabs. I can cope with a sore arm but sitting on the loo for a few days is another matter, haha. Don’t want a sore bum too.
It’s started out foggy and chilly here this morning but the sun is now trying to break through. You girls will be tucked up in your beds now, it will just be Sandj and I unless Ann pops in ( hope she does ). 
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Just Joan, Hope your jabs go well, Sue, well worth having them done. I can't understand folk who don't take advantage...

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Just Joan, Hope your jabs go well, Sue, well worth having them done. I can't understand folk who don't take advantage...
> 
> K


Know what you mean Joan. So many people here in Australia who are refusing the jab. It's like they think because Covid hasn't been a huge problem here, they won't need it. Crazy !
L


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks like another grey and damp day here again. Where is the sunshine?

I just read an article about acrylic yarn on the internet and now I am worried. When I knit the dog blankets for Battersea I always use acrylic wool. Infact most of my stash is acrylic wool. This article said that it is carcenogenic! It can cause headaches, nausea and dizziness - er just what I have had for the last few months. Do you think it could be linked to the wool as I knit every day? I wish I hadn’t seen the article now. What does everyone think?

Chicken and mushroom curry was lovely last night and I should cook something tonight but my mind is a blank! Maybe the side effects of the yarn!!!!!!!!!!

One of my friends here in the UK has also refused the Covid jab which I think is mad but hey it is up to her.

M


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Double booked myself


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My search on google almost contradicts itself with some of the answers about carcogenetics being in acrylic yarn, one answer is what Sanda describes, then ask if it's suitable for baby blankets etc. it's ok. Acrylic yarns have been used for years, and I don't think it is the cause of cancer, but who am I to say.If there have been positive tests then I guess what we read is true. I wouldn't worry yourself about using it Sandra, because everything we read can't all be true. Interesting though and I had never heard about it. 
My son has just popped in for a cuppa, I mentioned it to him, he said if we start chucking all our mobile phones, microwaves , T.V's away then we can start thinking everythings bad for us.
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Now another thing to worry about, I take it all with a pinch of salt to be honest. So many things that the experts have warned us about, now they are focusing on the knitters and their much loved acrylic. It’s probably a scam so that we’ll buy more wool yarn, haha.
O


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh that is so right Jan. I am having a funny in the head panicky day today. I need to get them big pants back on and give myself a shake! Back to knitting my cardigan this afternoon with 100% acrylic wool and probably acrylic needles, while watching my dangerous TV with my mobile by my side. Thank you for steading me! Sometimes we all just need to here some sound advice and stop reading the internet! 

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pants back on Sandra, deep breaths and ignore silly gossip that these so called professers spout, sit back and enjoy your knitting love, put that beastly TV on, plug your phone in, and heat your coffee up in the micro, oh, and don't eat anything fattening he he ha
Q


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Quite right Sandra. No one is going to get me to dispose of my lovely acrylic stash. As for the weather Jan - it has been a great deluge today. Never mind better weather on the horizon and the veg will wait a little longer. The lettuces are looking lovely in the greenhouse. Can't wait for a cheese and salad sandwich.

Feeling much better today and looking forward to some warmer days and lots of good baking. 


R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Radish, have you put any radish seeds in Jeannie, your letuce will be lovely in a cheese and maybe spring onion sandwich.
Glad your'e feeling better, all we want now is some sunshine, bloomin' cold here.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Some raddishes are ready to eat. My hubby just likes popping them in his mouth. Too strong for me but like growing them - easy peasy. Have put some cabbage plants in and they have enjoyed the rain. Not sure when they will be ready to eat - a wait and see game for me. Got my log burner going. It's chilly here too Jan.

We are planning on getting the car service on Thursday down at Liskeard. Hope to make it a nice day out. We both deserve an outing. Looe is lovely.



T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tiny leaves on the plant


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U and hubby have a lovely day out Jeannie, what a nice break that will be. Do you have a problem with snails or rabbits attacking your cabbage plants.? 
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very foggy again this morning but I’ve put a load of towels in the wash. Yesterday turned out nice and sunny after the foggy start so fingers crossed the same happens today. 
I’m just watching Antique Road Trip, Angus and David are in Scotland so I’m enjoying the scenery. It’s a repeat but there again, nearly everything is a repeat on tv these days. New episode of Call the Midwife coming on in just over an hour so I can look forward to that. I love that series.
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Watched the current series of Midwives last night, only one more episode to go! It's a really good series.

Hope you get your washing dry, mine will have to go in the tumbler!

Jeannie enjoy your trip out.

Glad you are feeling better Sandra, keep on with the acrylic.


XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

After watching C.T.M I watched old re-runs of' The Chase', nothing appealed to me on any of the other channels, and I love Bradley Walsh especially when he gets the giggles over a funny question.I've caught up with my washing, so it might be a de-cobwebbing and tidying day today. I need to spray the weeds again, but it's too windy, all that rain gave the weeds a really good boost.
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> After watching C.T.M I watched old re-runs of' The Chase', nothing appealed to me on any of the other channels, and I love Bradley Walsh especially when he gets the giggles over a funny question.I've caught up with my washing, so it might be a de-cobwebbing and tidying day today. I need to spray the weeds again, but it's too windy, all that rain gave the weeds a really good boost.
> B


Blooming weeds growing like mad after this rain, too windy here for any spraying. My gardener is coming this week - he is a great help.

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Carl my gardener stopped coming as soon as this covid lark started, he won't take risks because his wife is ill.To be quite honest it doesn't make sense to me because he's out in the open and I left his money in a cash bag on the step even before the pandemic. But it's up to him if he can afford to lose all his clients.
Fish pie tonight Joan, must admit I cheated and bought a ready made one from Sainsburys. :sm15: 
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Don’t tell me there’s only one more episode of Call the Midwife to go. Doesn’t seem to have been back for that long.
We were getting the Chase on tv when we were touring in our caravan but haven’t seen it for ages. Maybe I’ll have to check on the commercial stations and see if I can find it. I like Bradley Walsh too, he’s a good entertainer.
Tonight I’ll be watching Surgeons, on the edge of life again. Tonight they are operating on someone with a brain tumour but the patient has to be awake during surgery. Sounds scary !
E


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Did a bit of my cardigan yesterday, wasn’t pleased with it so I have pulled it out. Big pants helped yesterday as I was worried about the acrylic yarn. Thank you to everyone for giving me a shake - which is just what I needed! What a load of codswallop! My dog blankets for Battersea are all made with 100% acrylic wool, also my stash is mostly that as well. I had visions of handing my stash to the charity shop and starting again!!!!!! Nuts! Arghghghghgh!!!!!

Sorry to hear that your gardener isn’t coming Jan. We want someone to dig up a couple of paths and help to sort out the garden. DH still isn’t well with the cough and awaiting results from the x-ray. But it is like trying to find hens teeth to get someone to come along and do anything! 

Simple tea tonight of sausage sandwiches because I am off to bingo this afternoon. Yahoooooooo!!!!! 

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Excellent Sainsburys fish pie, we had that last night, not worth making your own!

Sue, midwives next week is the last of the current series, I hope it will continue.

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Find me behind a cushion if I tried watching that brain surgery, :sm16: Well the day started off beautiful but now, guess what ? yes ,it's chucking it down AGAIN !

Oh dear Sandra, what a shame you had to rip your cardi back, I'n not bragging but I'm going great guns with mine, nearly up to the armhole shaping, a bit of a way to go cos I want it long to cover my bum.
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good fit is your cardi Jan? Hope you have checked measurements? Shame you had to rip yours back Sandra...

I love medical programs, does anyone watch Noel Fitzpatrick - The Supervet?

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Haven't seen the Super vet, always forget he's on. I do like the farming progs. the one with about 10 kids is good, and Kate Humble has a little farm.
Yes Joan the cardi looks just right , nice and loose which is what I wanted, to market on Wednesday so I'll look through the wool ladies books of patterns for one. Best to get a pattern to follow for shapings etc.,
Eldest son Jon came earlier and brought me some rhubarb from his garden, so just made myself a rhubarb, orange and ginger crumble, I've got a little tub of custard to put on it.
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

It’s funny, I don’t have a problem watching people being operated on but pets I can’t cope with. I get too emotional I’m afraid. How many episodes are there in the current midwifes series Joan ? I forgot to look which one we’re up to but today’s was about abortion reform, also the special ante natal classes for the Asian ladies. 
Is Doc Marten coming back for a new series, I hope so.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> It's funny, I don't have a problem watching people being operated on but pets I can't cope with. I get too emotional I'm afraid. How many episodes are there in the current midwifes series Joan ? I forgot to look which one we're up to but today's was about abortion reform, also the special ante natal classes for the Asian ladies.
> Is Doc Marten coming back for a new series, I hope so.
> J


Just the same one as I watched, that was series 10, episode six of seven Sue. This weeks Supervet is about when Noel's own pet dog is run over by a speeding van outside the surgery!!

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jan can't cope with poorly animals either, but I know how clever these vets are at trying to do their best, also to save lives.
Our CTM was the same as you saw last night Sue. I shall miss seeing it after the last one is shown this Sunday.
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Jan can't cope with poorly animals either, but I know how clever these vets are at trying to do their best, also to save lives.
> Our CTM was the same as you saw last night Sue. I shall miss seeing it after the last one is shown this Sunday.
> K


Klashed with our posts Jan, excellent series that CTM, I shall miss it too!

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Laura popped in with a plate of roast chicken with trimmings, she always plates a Sunday dinner up for me and brings it to me on Mondays.
Since she's been pregnant she has a craving for peaches in natural juice from the Co-op, not tinned , they come in plastic pots.
I got her a couple of pots thismorning when I went to get my bread and milk.
M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Morning coffee mug 

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice to have cravings for something healthy Jan and peaches certainly fit the bill. Lovely to get the roast chicken and trimmings, that’s one of my favourite meals.
I’ve been doing some housework this morning, cleaning the toilets and bathroom. It’s a job I don’t care for as it always makes my back ache but it has to be done. I’m going to focus on my magazine puzzles later, I still haven’t won a prize for ages but at least I enjoy doing the puzzles and crosswords.
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dear Joan,
Sending happy birthday wishes to you. I hope you have a lovely day xxxx


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dear Joan,
Happy Birthday, and a big hug, have a lovely day,
Love, Jan xx


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thank you girls for the birthday wishes - what a pretty bouquet Sue! :sm11: 

Shan't be going anywhere, we still haven't had the courage to go anywhere except medical appts... I think we've become hermits. 

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Thank you girls for the birthday wishes - what a pretty bouquet Sue! :sm11:
> 
> Shan't be going anywhere, we still haven't had the courage to go anywhere except medical appts... I think we've become hermits.
> 
> O


Only the best bouquet for our dear Joan. :sm24: :sm24: 
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Perhaps we can all put our 'pretend' heads on and come on over to your house bringing lots of goodies, I'm sure Mrs. Bridges will make a birthday cake, so come on girls, James has got the Roller ready hold tight here we come Joan. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Perhaps we can all put our 'pretend' heads on and come on over to your house bringing lots of goodies, I'm sure Mrs. Bridges will make a birthday cake, so come on girls, James has got the Roller ready hold tight here we come Joan. :sm02: :sm02:


Looking forward seeing all who can visit, I haven't thought about a birthday cake!


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Q (I think) Have a wonderful birthday Joan. Sending you lots of love and ???? hugs. Xxx

Send the roller round here and I will bring you some corned beef, leek and potato pie along with some sausage rolls. Maybe a cheesecake to follow. I hope Mrs Bridges has been busy in the kitchen as well.

My friend from the north east is phoning this afternoon and I am going to do a bit of hoovering in the meantime. Not one for loads of housework but needs must!

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rollers on its way for all you girls, bring a blanket or warm cardi because its going to be cold sitting in the garden.Mrs. Bridges has packed a big picnic basket with food for everyones taste including special vegetarian sandwiches for Joan. She's even made a huge pan of leek and potato soup, with her special crusty bread rolls. This will be a party you'll not forget Joan. 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Righto Jan, I'm getting the table and chairs out ready! The sun has just appeared!

Just received a bouquet from my daughter.

Thanks for good wishes Sandra

S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Take a bow and Many Happy Returns Joan. (Won't ask how old?) Hope you enjoy the day.

Looking forward to the nice grub. I'll bring along a bottle of gin and some tonic if anyone is interested. Your crumble sounded lush Jan and yes roast chicken dinner is my favourite. 

Made sausage rolls this morning for the freezer. Two batches as we are going up to my son's in June. Also our larger family want a get together and they all like my sausage rolls.

Pouring down with rain today. 

Off to the seaside on Thursday - hope it brightens up a bit.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Upset that I missed the roller, I’m just getting my trusty bicycle out and will be there soon. Hope there’s some party food and cake left when I get there. I’ll definitely need some sustenance. 
Hope you’ve had a great birthday Joan, lovely for you to get a bouquet from your daughter.
V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Very few teachers give out gifts. A teacher gave me a pizza coupon today since I sub teach. 

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

sandj said:


> Very few teachers give out gifts. A teacher gave me a pizza coupon today since I sub teach.
> 
> W


Well received I bet, are you going to have pizza for dinner tonight ? What type of sub teaching do you do Sandj ?

XYZA


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

You may have been in time for cake and goodies I think I must have gone to bed!!

ZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

And we all had a lovely time. Sue set off home a bit wobbly on her bike, think she ate too much of my sherry trifle ha ha.I told her not to be a greedy guts because there was 1/2 a bottle of Harveys bristol cream sherry in it. Anyway, James managed to catch up with her, tied the bike on the back of the Roller and got her home safely.
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

By Jove Jan, that sherry trifle certainly warmed me up or was that James’s big arms putting me in the roller that warmed me up, nod nod, wink wink. We certainly had a good time with all the food and that huge birthday cake. Who’s idea was it for the male stripper to jump out of it. Just as well we had lots of balloons to cover him. 
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cor blimey Mrs, didn't you notice it was Malcolm who jumped out of the cake, you must have noticed the plums :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: and do you remember singing'It's a long way to Tipperary' in the back of the Roller Sue, we we're all in stitches, pity Joan missed it.
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dear Jan, now you know I’m a lady and wouldn’t have been casting my eyes over a gentleman’s plums. Besides, the balloons were spoiling my view, haha. I should have known that Malcolm would be somewhere, wonder where Big Ted is ? Maybe he’s entertaining Ann while she’s having a break from the kitchen. She always had a soft spot for Big Ted.
Yes, I do remember singing along with James in the taxi, he taught me some very naughty ditties which I can’t repeat.
Oh what a fun night it was. 
E


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Eeee that was a good laugh. We must plan another one for in the future. Male stripper indeed. That was definitely Malcolm and his gorgeous plums!!! Oh I still feel nice and warm after that sherry trifle, lovely. Naughty ditties did make me laugh.

F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fun and games, I guess I missed out by going to bed early after my birthday tea!

G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Gold Nugget candy 

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Haircut today and I feel so much better now that it’s back to shoulder length. I have just treated myself to a new hairdryer as they have a sale on at one of the big department stores here. I ordered it online and I’ve got free postage too. I feel like that woman who won the pools in the UK, years ago. I think she got renamed Mrs Spend Spend Spend. It’s just that I ordered some lovely yarn this morning from the Wool Warehouse in the UK. I couldn’t resist as it was such a great price for sock yarn and hopefully it will spur me on to finally make a pair of socks. Did you ladies get an email from them ? I like them as they are always quick and the cost of postage is pretty good considering the distance.
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I use the Wool Warehouse too! I always find them to be good although haven't bought anything lately. King Cole is one of my favourites. Have a go at socks, you'll never wear shop bought again.
I haven't been knitting lately I'm currently cross stitching coasters...

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Joan, I picked up a couple of books recently which had cross stitch patterns. They were only a couple of dollars each but very interesting. I’m going to get some of the special fabric ( can’t remember the name of it, I’m having a senior moment ), next time I visit Spotlight in Launceston. Something else to dabble in, I’ve got so many different craft ideas on the go at the moment.
K


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Keep on crafting Sue, it helps us all to get through these tough times.

I love Wool Warehouse as well and I have just ordered some black super chunky yarn to make a long cardigan. I know I should use the yarn that is in my stash but a little bit more won’t hurt anyone?! Haha ???? 

Food shop done and some little treats bought for my youngest son who is coming along tonight until Monday. He will be busy and I suspect I wont get to see him much but still looking forward to seeing him. 

Chicken salad baguettes for tea tonight and a yogurt to follow. So far my weight has stuck and even though I have had two walks (long) this week it won’t budge. Might throw away the scales and just go by how my clothes feel as it is demoralising not losing the pounds.

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely for you to be able to see your son Sandra and I’m sure he will enjoy being spoilt. Have you made him some of your Chocolate chip cookies ?
Yes, I’ve got heaps of yarn too but another 4 balls won’t go astray and especially the price was too good to miss out on. 
It sounds like you’ve hit a plateau with your weight, this happens but don’t give up. I’ve lost a couple of kilos since giving up the sugar.
M


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Making chocolate chip cookies on Sunday when my son will certainly be here for most of the day. We have a takeaway planned for the teatime. I am just looking forward to seeing him as it was 29th March this year when he was last here. ???? 

I’m trying to stay positive when it comes to the weight loss Sue and well done to you for losing a couple of kilos, its not easy. This afternoon I’m going to do a bit of gardening which should shift some fat! One of my friends in the North East (UK) is the same as me and we are trying to bolster each other up when it comes to weight loss.

N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nut almonds were great as a snack yesterday 

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh you must be so excited to see your son Sandra, and I bet he's looking forward to some home comforts and cooking. Well, the sun is shining, no sign of rain so I forced myself to do some tidying up in the garden, can't spray wretched weeds because it's quite windy and don't want to kill my rose bushes and other plants.
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Put the washing out to dry today Jan, nice sunny day. I've done a little bit of weeding and chanced a small area of weed killer!! It seemed quite calm. My gardener is coming 8.30 tomorrow. Yippee.

Enjoy your son's visit Jeannie, last time we saw our daughter was Feb *2020*

Sue keep up with cross stitch, it's very restful. Dave has done X stitch for many years. He is currently stitching a picture a cottage in spring time about 18 x 12 inches!

Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Quilted Coasters for Tea Time 

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really good to hear that Dave enjoys cross stitch too. I bet the country themed one will look beautiful when it’s finished. Do you have a favourite brand of embroidery thread that you use ? 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Really good to hear that Dave enjoys cross stitch too. I bet the country themed one will look beautiful when it's finished. Do you have a favourite brand of embroidery thread that you use ?
> S


Sue we prefer DMC and Anchor is a close second, I don't know if they are available for you. It's good that Dave has a hobby doesn't make him get out of breath. Start with something small preferably something from nature, manmade views like buildings (straight lines) show up any little mistakes! :sm11:

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Today seems a bit like summer !!!Sunny, a gentle breeze birdies singing, yes, summers on its way-- hopefully.
Good to hear Dave has cross stitch has a hobby, we all need something to take our minds of horrible stuff.
Joan I know you and your daughter speak on the phone, but oh how lovely if you could give each other a hug and Dave of course, you both must miss her very much.
Must get on and do a few jobs, I'll make a Victoria sponge later for the weekend to take to Jim & Helens, Saturday take away. and Sunday dinner.
Just to put you in the picture, I mention Jim and Helen more because they only live 10 minutes car ride away, the other part of the family live the other side of town, so I don't see them as often, it was different before the evil covid started, I often went to have a meal with them at weekends.But I'm lucky, others are parted from loved ones for months
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U must get lots of compliments from your family Jan for all the delicious home baking you do. Victoria sandwich is always a winner, are you going to fill it with strawberries and cream ? I was naughty tonight, I had a slice of Apple strudel with some vanilla yoghurt on top and a sprinkle of cinnamon. It was delicious and I savoured every mouthful. Hubby bought it yesterday while I was in the hairdressers so it was a nice surprise. I told him though, don’t make a habit of it, haha.
Joan, yes we can get DMC and Anchor thread here. I’ll have a look in my books and find an easy pattern to start with. Thanks for the tip.
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very lovely treat for you Sue, it's ages since I had apple strudel, a treat like that little and often doesn't do any harm, It'll soon be salad meals for us, so that will keep the calories down, but of course your winter approaches so you'll need hot pots and stews .You could still have salads with chicken, or fish and a jacket spud with cottage cheese or low fat soft cheese lile philly, or even a triangle.
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Winter will be here soon, that’s true Jan, only another 3 days to go. The year seems to be going so fast though, we will be looking forward to Spring before we know it. Hope your lovely weather continues in the UK, you deserve it. I remember as a child, lovely warm summers in England. Then as I got older it seemed to rain more and so we hoped for an Indian summer before the cold dark days arrived. 
XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Years simply whiz by as we get older, I remember as a child it seemed forever to wait for birthdays and Christmas, now both are here in a blink of an eye. I hope we have a decent summer, NOT too hot though, can't be doing with the heat, give me cold days anytime.
It's nice to be able to sit in the garden with a bit of shade and cool breeze.
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Agree, being too hot isn’t good and especially when the heat goes on for days. 
I’m just watching The Great British Bake off, it’s the final and there’s 3 contestants left. They are making divine looking desserts, they’ve just made what look like Duncan walnut whips. Yum, I used to love those when I lived in the UK. 
It’s series 11 but this is the first one that I’ve bothered to watch and I must admit, I’ve been enjoying it.
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

British bake off is good, but could you put yourself through all that just to prove you are a good baker, I certainly couldn't. Some of the creations are very good, others leave a lot to be desired, it's good entertainment though.
C


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Car had to be serviced yesterday, so we took the opportunity of making a day of it down in Looe, Cornwall. We had a fab time and the ride down was about one and a half hours. We saw a mummy squirrel and her babies crossing the road. Also a large fat pheasant looking at us from a gateway. Then when we went to Trago Mills (Not far from the garage) a large cockeral came out to see us. I don't know if you know Trago Mills. The founder was a bit of an eccentric so there are all kinds of funny things to see - like odd statues, chickens and peacocks roaming around. That is in the grounds. The shop is amazing - selling most anything you could want. I bought some pale mint green baby yarn and matching flower shaped buttons. Also some new diggers for the garden. We had fish and chips on the harbour. A cornet on the beach. Finally a toasted tea cake and cuppa at Trago Mills resaurant. The weather was sunny and warm. Did us the power of good having a day out. 


D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Day out for you both to remember Jeannie, what a treat, fish and chips, ice cream, all rounded of with buttered toasted teacake and a nice cuppa tea, now thats what I call a grand day out, as Wallace and Gromit would say :sm02: :sm02: 
Don't you feel good having done that, in normal circumstances you'd think nothing of it, but in these days of not knowing when normality will return it's a treat. Lets hope it's not too long before you can do it again.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Everyone, I've heard from Bonnie and she sends her love to you all!! :sm11: 

Such a shame she can't join us...

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Funny, I was only thinking of Bonnie the other day, I hope she is keeping well. I wish she could join us and have the laughs we share.
Give her our love next time you hear from her.
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Great day out for you Jeannie, you’ll have to do it more often now that Covid restrictions have eased. I often watch Escape to the Country and I love it when it’s focused on Devon and Cornwall. I think if I hadn’t emigrated I would have loved to have lived in either of those two counties. A close third maybe would be the highlands of Scotland though perhaps a bit too chilly.
H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Hot cross buns come around spring time! 

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I love hot x buns and would eat them anytime of the year. 
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jan can make you envious-- my Coop sell hot x buns well after Easter, I got a pack of 6 yesterday for my treat for the May bank holiday. Devon and Cornwall are both so beautiful, my family go to Padstow in Cornwall. they hire a big holiday house,-- in the past Ron and I went with them and they still go now, and grands with their babies. 
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keep well stocked with those buns Jan. I would be freezing some for later on too. 
Tonight is Cracker night in Tasmania, I’m not sure why, I’ll have to google it. There was a list of addresses in the newspaper of people who had got permits for fireworks. At least they are warning pet owners but it still scares the wildlife. I’m wondering how people manage to buy fireworks these days.
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Love your way of thinking Sue, I am going to stock up on the hot x buns, well done good thinking Bat man. :sm02: 
Those blinkin' crackers are awful, poor animals get scared to death,one of Jims dogs gets really frightened at them, I wish they'd put a ban on them, I like the pretty ones but why put that huge explosion in them.
M


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Make some bread and butter pudding but use hot cross buns instead - it is lovely. Plenty of custard on and a wonderful pudding!

Gardening today with the horrible neighbours back to giving me and DH death stares as they constantly walk backwards and forwards to their relatives. I thought the woman was my friend, haha! They are nuttier than a bag of Brazils!!!!!!!!!!! Arghghghghghg

My son arrived on thursday night and we had lots of cuddles and loads of chat. He was at work in the head office which isn’t too far away on friday, His last day before starting his new job on Tuesday. He went to his leaving do last night and now staying with some friends and back here on Sunday. We are going out for lunch on Monday and then he is back to London. I will miss him but he will be back at the end of June for a night or two.

Well, we are getting the bathroom done some time in July and both me and DH could not come to an agreement about the tiles. So I have backed down and gone for his choice, otherwise it would be delayed yet again. I do like his choice so there is no hardship there. It will be better than the multi patterned dark blue bathroom which we have now. 

I got some black super chunky wool from the Wool Warehouse and I will be starting my cardigan some time over the weekend. It will keep me sane! 

Hopefully I will hear from my DIL as to when I will get to see them over this weeks half term. It is always me chasing after them but I have to put up with it to see 2 of my grand kids. A small price to pay.

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

No good about the crazy neighbours. I thought the woman of the house was ok with you now, oh well, it’s best to avoid them. Lovely that you have managed to see your son, it doesn’t seem that long that he was first heading off to his new job and how upset you were. Time is going so quickly.
I’m waiting for my order to arrive from the Wool Warehouse. It doesn’t normally take long but with us in Australia not getting many flights here now, it can take a lot longer.
I’ve started a sock on a 9 inch circular. It’s really my first time using sock yarn and using such a small needle. I’m following Tina on YouTube. She’s doing a tutorial using the pattern, My favourite vanilla socks by Unapologetic knitter. I’ve made a couple of little errors already but hopefully I won’t see them once I’m wearing the sock. Then I have to make it’s partner. Wish me luck, haha.
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh enjoy your sock knitting Sue, you may become addicted like me I have made over 50 pairs of socks. I've only ever used four double pointed needles and the pattern that came with my first order of sock yarn.

Glad you have seen your son Jeannie, we're looking forward to a visit from our daughter when she's had her second dose of vaccine.

Ignore the crazy neighbours Sandra, not nice though is it? It costs nothing to be civil does it?

Jan don't eat too hot many cross buns! :sm09: :sm11:

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh Sue, you have more patience than I,--I have never attempted to knit sox, good luck with yours.

Sandra just ignore the crazy neighbours, they will hopefully take the hint that you want nothing to do with them.
Well seems as if the weather has taken a turn for the better, it's lovely and sunny this morning, I can hear the drone of lawn mowers 
it's been far to wet to mow the lawns so I expect folk are making the most of the dry spell. The young man next door to me mows our communal patch of lawn, he borrows my mower. I'm going out to attack the weeds with my magic weed killer, I'll have a job knowing where to start because they're in between poppies, tulips and other little flowering plants.
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pleased to hear you'll see your daughter soon Joan,-- I've put 2 packs of hot x buns in the freezer, we can blame Sue for making me do that ha ha. I'm home alone this weekend, Ollie, baby great g/son has picked up a cold from somewhere so I'm keeping away just in case.I don't want to risk catching it.
I sent for a great cardi pattern, infact there are 2 different styles, I'm so pleased because now I can get on with it without making a mess of it.
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really tired, it’s nearly 1am here and I’ve just got home from the hospital A&E department. Scoty took a tumble trying to put the toneau cover over the back of the Ute. He was pulling it to stretch it when somehow he let go and flew backwards and ended up falling and hitting his head on the side of the workbench in the garage. There was blood everywhere from a nasty gash in the back of his head. Plus the size of a huge egg appeared on the site of the gash. I called an ambulance straight away who treated him at the scene then took him and me via ambulance to the hospital. Lights and sirens were on as they were worried he might have a bleed on his brain. Lucky, the scan showed no major worries. He’s now got amnesia and can’t recall any events from the past few days though his long term memory is ok. They’ve kept him in overnight for observation, I do hope he’s a lot better with his memory tomorrow.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

So sorry Sue, hope Scoty soon gets better and can come home. Give him our best wishes. I guess you are in bed now, make sure to look after yourself. Keep us informed.

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Really tired, it's nearly 1am here and I've just got home from the hospital A&E department. Scoty took a tumble trying to put the toneau cover over the back of the Ute. He was pulling it to stretch it when somehow he let go and flew backwards and ended up falling and hitting his head on the side of the workbench in the garage. There was blood everywhere from a nasty gash in the back of his head. Plus the size of a huge egg appeared on the site of the gash. I called an ambulance straight away who treated him at the scene then took him and me via ambulance to the hospital. Lights and sirens were on as they were worried he might have a bleed on his brain. Lucky, the scan showed no major worries. He's now got amnesia and can't recall any events from the past few days though his long term memory is ok. They've kept him in overnight for observation, I do hope he's a lot better with his memory tomorrow.
> S


Terrible News, so sorry to hear about Scoty but it sounds like he might pull through it. Say a prayer for both of you. 
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U must have been worried sick Sue, hope when you read this Scoty will be home and ok

V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Very creamy desserts 

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Well wishes are much appreciated, thank you. I phoned Scoty this morning at 8. He sounded a lot better but still can’t remember anything about yesterday. The nurses have let him get up for a shower and he’s had breakfast. He said the doctors were doing the rounds so I’m hoping to hear something soon. The neighbours have all been fantastic with offers of help which is wonderful.
Ann, it’s great to see you back x
XYZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes, it's good to be back, I needed a little breather away from the computer for awhile. 

Sandy, I made a lemon cheese cake recipe yesterday that turned out creamy with a graham cracker crust. The recipe came from Chezl, I guess she needed some time away from KP herself. 
I was glad that someone else took over Blast from the Past. I almost forgot to tell you Sandy I wore the red earrings that you gave me through a swap today. I didn't wear any kind of earrings for over a year. I was happy that my holes in my ears didn't grew shut. Surprising what a little rubbing alcohol will do. 

Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A breather away from the computer, wish I could do that. Sometimes I forget the time when I get on my iPad.
Good news, hubby will be home today. 
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

By gum Sue, good news Scotys coming home today--I guess by the time difference he'll be with you right now, tell him we're all pleased for him,. and a hug from me
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cheers Jan. Yes, he’s home thank goodness. He’s sat in his favourite chair watching sport on tv so he’s a happy chappie. 
He still can’t remember anything about yesterday but we’ve discovered what happened with the tonneau cover. The loop had snapped as he was tugging on it which sent him flying backwards and falling. A lesson to be learned, that’s for sure.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't realise how easily these accidents can happen do we, as you say--lesson to be learnt allbeit the b****y hard way.
Another sunny ''summer ''day today, and because my legs and feet swell in the heat I've surfed Amazon and found some nice all elastic slip on sort of trainers, will let you know how comfy they are when I get them. Skechers have the same for £60, but not knowing how good they are I found a similar pair at £20 and see how they fit.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

E So glad Scoty is back home, rung 111 and we're off to A&E for Dave.... Will let you know thw result

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Flippin' ekk Joan, not another casualty, keep us posted, we all get anxious when hospitals are involved.
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Girls we need to take care of our hubbies, they are our Best Friends! Who would we fight with if we didn't have them LOL. Besides making up is so Great! Our marriage never got boring because we always had each other. 
H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Hummus with spices 

Good seeing you Ann 

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I like homemade Hummus but I never made my own. Did you ever make it? 

J


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Jelly and custard is lush in this nice warm weather. Forgot just how nice it slips down. Made some chocolate cookies too. 


K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kiddy memories come back to jelly and custard Jeannie, I like jelly and ice cream too.
It's been the hottest day here this year, I sat out in the shade with my knitting, but was glad to get back in my nice cool lounge with a cold drink. I bet those chocolate cookies won't last long in your house ?
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Left hubby in hospital at 7.30 for some tests, not exactly for public forum, must wait and see what tomorrow brings!!

M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Music playing while cooking. 

I have think I made hummus before. You basically grind up chickpeas 

N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Not nice all these little hospital visits I'm hearing. Hope everyone settles down soon. Got the car MOT'd. All clear thank goodness. Had meat pie for dinner. It was lovely. We try to have a small portion these days to help with the old belly. My knitting pals locally have started meeting up now and it is lovely to sit and chat . What we have all missed over the past 15 months. Never mind - onward and upward. I am so glad we have had the vaccine, especially now that they are all worrying about the Indian variant.


Getting on with a lovely little cardigan for my grandaughter Elsie who is two and a half. It is in blancmange pink. Really enjoying doing it.


Veg patch is looking great with all this warm sunny weather - long may it last.


O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Organic salad is expensive 

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Prices can be cheap if you grow your own organic veg. patch like Jeanne. I need to get my tomato plants out on the deck.

Today I finish reading a book by Pam Jenoff "The Kommandant's Girl" I enjoyed it very much. So far I read two other of her books. I would strongly recommend her. If you enjoy Historical Fiction mixed with a little romance. 
I finish making a shawl by Dee O'Keefe with a red yarn and red, white and grey variegated. 
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/anisah

Q


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Quite gorgeous Ann. You must be a cleverer knitter than me. I knit a lot but all very simple. So warm down here at the moment. No complaints at all.

Chicken and veg curry for dinner.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Running round (If I could run) I'm not allowed to see Dave until I've had two negative virus tests and then for only an hour. He says it's not worth the effort and to stay at home.

I have him left a bag of clean clothes etc at hospital reception and they will take it to him. I had undo the bag I had neatly packed and put it all in one of their bags while the meter was running on the cab outside. 

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Stay at home like Dave said, I think it'll be best for you Joan, no good running yourself ragged, I know you'll want to see him but lets hope his stay will be short and he's home with you again. Thanks for keeping us in the picture.
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Stay at home like Dave said, I think it'll be best for you Joan, no good running yourself ragged, I know you'll want to see him but lets hope his stay will be short and he's home with you again. Thanks for keeping us in the picture.
> T


Thanks Jan, I hope he'll be home soon, strange that hospital let me stay with him for about 7 hours in A&E and then on the ward...

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Understanding hospital rules is beyond the likes of us Joan, but I guess they have to have strict rules during this pandemic.
If Daves on a ward with others, that might explain why you can't visit. 
V


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Very sorry you can't see Dave Joan. It's very distressing all this Covid lark. The hospitals and Doctor Surgeries are strange places now. Still we are still alive and that's thanks to us all being sensible. Hope poor Dave gets home soon. 

Made a sponge mixture poured it into a loaf tin then dollops of strawberry jam.


Came out really lovely. Taking it to knitting pals tomorrow.

W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Washington apples are so delicious 

X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra apples for me while I’m not eating sweets. 
Sending hugs to Joan, hope Dave will be back home soon.
Ann, that’s a beautiful shawl, is it for you ?
YZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

boring knit said:


> Quite gorgeous Ann. You must be a cleverer knitter than me. I knit a lot but all very simple. So warm down here at the moment. No complaints at all.
> 
> Chicken and veg curry for dinner.


I would recommend any of Dee O'Keefe's patterns. She walks you through every step. I often don't buy patterns but I think I got this one when she was offering buy one and get one free.

Not many like wearing shawls but I do, I wear them around the house for warmth. I wear them year round. I like having one in a chilly restaurant or I wear one in the winter with my coat instead of a scarf.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Xtra apples for me while I'm not eating sweets.
> Sending hugs to Joan, hope Dave will be back home soon.
> Ann, that's a beautiful shawl, is it for you ?
> YZA


 Yarn swap I'm in, one of the things that is asked that you make something. I made this shawl twice before and I thought it might be a simple knit for me. I used yarn from my stash to make it. 
I wish I could send a picture but I don't know how with our new computer and my husband's camera. Maybe I will invest in getting a smart phone.

Joan, I know this isn't easy on you. Dave is being taken care of at this time. It's your time to rest up when he returns home so you can watch over him. You are in my prayers

Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A cloudy morning here but not too cold. Just had a nice bowl of porridge with a dollop of yoghurt. It’s Thursday here so magazine day, I haven’t done last weeks puzzle pages yet so I’ll have to get on with them later. 
Hubby is back to his old self now though he still can’t remember anything about Sunday. Probably just as well.
B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Toasted Bagel 

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

sandj said:


> Toasted Bagel
> 
> U


What happened to B Sandj ? :sm16: :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bagel with cream cheese and pickle.
C


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Custard with christmas pudding for tea last night. I found it on top of the cupboards and it was actually in date! Sorry about Dave, Joan but i am sure he is in the best place. Sending love and hugs to you both.

Sorry not been around much the last week but it has been hectic in a good way. I had a lovely long weekend with with my son and he went back to London late on Monday. We had a lovely lunch out and lots of chat. Then I helped DH in the garden and visited my eldest son and family yesterday for lunch. I hadn’t seen his two children since last August and they have grown so much that it seemed like being with two strangers at times. We all sat in their back garden in the lovely warm sunshine and I took some photos to remind me. Not that I will need much reminding. 

Sleep is eluding me tonight. It had just poured down with rain and the garden smells so lovely. I have only been standing at the back door and haven’t ventured out.

I’m popping back to bed now and hope to get some sleep. Night night to you all and catch up later. Might make a ginger cake and bacon and egg pie later. 

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Diving in to make a Rhubarb Torte, I have been tired all day the only thing I did was go to water exercises this morning. I made lunch which was barbeque ribs warmed up from the other day, mashed cauliflower with potatoes and asparagus. I have 4 cups of rhubarb cut up but don't have the ambition to cook it on the stove. My son saw the rhubarb and the torte recipe laying on the table. He told me he would be over tomorrow morning when he gets done working which is 7am. I don't know if I will have it made. Maybe if I get up early tomorrow morning and make it I sure don't feel like making it now. 

Sandy I'm glad you got to spend time with your sons & family it was a long year last year when we couldn't see our love ones. 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Every so often I have those nights when I can’t sleep very well, it’s so frustrating. Sometimes I have to get up three times a night for the bathroom, that’s not good either. It doesn’t seem to matter how little I drink before bedtime and now hubby is having to get up too. At least we can have a lie in if we want to, not that hubby does.
F


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

for the record, I have to do a wee two times in the night. Still I suppose it's all the water I am drinking. Can't do right for doing wrong healthwise. Still at least I go straight back to sleep again.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Getting up in the night for a wee is a nuisance, but we are told to drink plenty of water so thats the reason, but like you Jeannie I can soon get back to sleep.
We had rain in the night, I wasn't surprised because dark clouds were looming in the evening.
Hairdresser today, it'll be good to have it washed and styled properly and a chat with my hairdresser.
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hairdo is something nice to look forward to Jan. I had a good haircut last week, much easier to wash and dry now. I ordered a new hairdryer on line and it arrived today so I can have a play with it tomorrow when I’ve washed my hair. 
Hubby gets his stitches out tomorrow then we are going into Launceston to look at cars. We’ve decided our 4 wheel drive is too big for our needs now so it’s time for a change. 
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I hope you find a nice little runabout car Sue, or is hubby thinking something a bit bigger.?
I bet while your'e in Launceston you'll have a nosey round the shops, maybe a coffe and a bun. :sm02:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jan, coffee and a bun sounds great, we’ll probably need it after going to the ‘big smoke ‘ haha.
No, we want to get something smaller now that we don’t have the caravan. I’m finding it harder to climb into our current vehicle and if hubby needs his knee replaced then he’s not going to be able to climb into our big rig. We are going to look at a Toyota Camry tomorrow which is a sedan, don’t know if you have them in the uk. 
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep looking for a Toyota Sue, they are good cars. Ours is a hybrid. 

I have booked an appt to see Dave this afternoon at 4 o'clock for an hour. I've done a negative flow test and notified to the govt. and will show confirmation on my phone on the ward :sm11: 

Thanks for all your good wishes and prayers.

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely news Joan, going to see Dave. That will cheer you both up and seeing one another again.
I think the car we are going to see tomorrow is a hybrid. Do you find getting in and out of it easy ? Not too low on the ground ?
I must say, I hate driving our current vehicle, it will be nice driving a smaller car again.
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Lovely news Joan, going to see Dave. That will cheer you both up and seeing one another again.
> I think the car we are going to see tomorrow is a hybrid. Do you find getting in and out of it easy ? Not too low on the ground ?
> I must say, I hate driving our current vehicle, it will be nice driving a smaller car again.
> M


Must have misled you ours isn't a Camry it's a Yaris.. much smaller.

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

No that’s ok Joan. My daughter in law had a Yaris but it wasn’t the hybrid. That was a few years ago, before she married my son. It was a lovely looking car but black, like my little Lancer at the time. I wish I had brought it with me from Queensland but it would have meant double registration and insurance.
O


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh great news Joan. Laptop playing up. Catch up later.

P


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Pleased to say that I fixed the laptop myself! It doesn’t happen very often but I do use these brains now and again!

Well, last night I NEVER went to sleep! DH got up around 7.30am and I stayed in bed. Alas, still no sleep so I got up and did some ironing. Just hope I sleep ok tonight. Not doing much today and DH is busy in the garden himself as we just cannot seem to get anyone to come along and do some path moving etc. Oh well, it will all get done in time.

Sue - I hope you find a lovely little car soon. I hate large cars but I have driven them in the past. Back in 2006 I even drove an estate car while towing a caravan 4 times!!! I wouldn’t want to do it now though. I have a little Suzuki Swift car and that is big enough for me. DH is the one for pickup and cars, cars, cars!!!! 

Toast and rhubarb and ginger jam for lunch followed by a yogurt. Maybe fish fingers, chips and peas for tea, anything that is simple and I don’t have to think too hard. 

Oh and my youngest son loves his new job and thank you everyone for your well wishes for him.

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quick Sandra, get the Nytol out of the cupboard. You must try to get some sleep.Your rhubarb and ginger jam sounds delish, I love rhubarb and ginger-- rhubarb crumble and crystalised ginger-- not together of course :sm02: 
Salad and home made chicken schnitzels for dinner tonight, and strawberry yogurt for afters
Glad your son has settled in his new job.Is he still working in London ?
Have a lovely visit with Dave this afternoon Joan, give him our best wishes
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Rose apples look interesting 

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

So they do, but I prefer Pink Lady
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Taffy Apple 

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U have to learn how to make the taffy stick to the apples Sandj
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

With every choice of an vehicle, I found that an SUV worked out the best for me when I got my knee replaced. Swing my seat in and then my legs. I found the sedans too low. At the present time we are driving a Ford Edge.
We sold our Ford Escape to our son because my hubby wanted a larger SUV. I do miss the Escape it was an easy car to drive. 

I made my rhubarb torte this morning. By the time I gave everyone some I had one piece for myself. I gave my son and his girlfriend a couple pieces, our neighbor a couple of pieces and Art had a couple. I need to make another one for my younger daughter's family. She has a family of 6 so I need to make a full cake pan. I need to make some rhubarb sauce with orange juice the way Sue taught me. I just don't have much ambition since I saw the dentist on Tuesday. I have a lingering headache. So whatever I do I need to push myself. 
X, Y, Z


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Xbox game playing and drinking milk and cookies 

Y Z A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You know how to live Sandj :sm02: :sm02: 
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A lovely car was the one we saw today. We couldn’t come to an agreement over trade in over our vehicle so we are thinking about it. There’s plenty more cars out there so there’s no big hurry.
How’s your hair today Jan ? I bet it looks very nice. xx
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Beautiful today our Jan, don't go out in the rain and spoil it, It's raining hard here.

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Beautiful and tidy hair Sue,it was a treat to be pampered ha ha. It's a nice cool morning so must get some house jobs done in case it hots up later-- then nothing will get done. Don't feel like cooking so it'll be ham, hard boiled eggs and salad tonight.My post office has a deli. counter and they make boxes of mixed salad of your choice, I have some of everything (greedy guts) he he, I ring my order through and they deliver and I pay at the door-- can't be bad can it.They have been doing this service since the covid, they have lovely fresh veg from a farm as well.
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Crikey, I’ve never heard of a post office selling salads and deli stuff before. And delivering it too, how very enterprising. Sounds like my sort of summer meal Jan, enjoy.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Delivery service helps boost their sales Sue,the couple who own the shop + P.O, are a family concern, the daughter and her husband took it over when her Dad died, they gave it a make-over, and decided to take a chance on the deli, and it took off immediately.
E


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Eeee that PO and shop sounds great Jan! I sometimes go to the farm shop at Ashley and they have fabulous meat, fresh vegetables, salad stuff, home made jams etc and it is certainly worth a trip. DH went there last week and came back with a piece of brisket of beef, some sausages and bacon which all went in the freezer for another time.

Shopping done and going to sit and knit my cardigan this afternoon. How is your cardigan coming along Jan? Sue - I do hope you get sorted with a car, that is one thing I hate doing.

I read in an article that the best way to get the taffy to stay on an apple is to put it in the fridge as soon as you have got it on the apple. Not sure because I haven’t made them in years. My kids were never keen on them but I loved them when I was young.

My friend in the north east (UK) will be phoning tonight and sooooo looking forward to speaking to her. 

The bathroom bloke is coming to get stuff sorted yet again on Monday - one day we will have a new bathroom………..

Ham salad and crusty bread for tea tonight with some oven baked sweet potatoes followed by rice pudding.

Where has the sun gone? We have had some lovely days and now it is grey and clammy out there.

F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Fantasy foods on the cruise ship 

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got no desire to go on a cruise ship, but each to their own.
H :sm02:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy to stay clear of cruise ships too. I still remember last year at the start of the pandemic the Ruby Princess being allowed to dock in Sydney and passengers were allowed off without being checked for Covid. So many were already sick with it, some later died and of course the virus was able to spread. Hopefully the authorities have learnt their lesson from that debacle.
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I hope you have a very happy birthday Jan.

Wishing you all the joys that this day can bring.

Love and hugs,

Sue xxx


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just another year older and wiser, Happy Birthday Jan

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keeping warm indoors today, the rain is falling plus there’s a gusty wind blowing.
Jan, what have you got planned for the day ? Hope the sun is shining but not too hot for your legs. xx
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Thankyou for my beautiful flowers Sue, I'm going to have a lovely day because I'll see my family, they'll drop by at intervals, no get togethers again this year :sm03:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

grandmann said:


> Just another year older and wiser, Happy Birthday Jan
> 
> K


Thank you Ann, older yes, wiser also yes :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday Jan.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> Happy Birthday Jan.


Thankyou Joan. Not much happening due to restictions, but I'm going for a takeaway with Jim and Helen and family, and tomorrow my other sons and families will visit-- not together.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U are going to have a lovely weekend of birthday visits and treats. Enjoy xx
V


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Very Happy Birthday Jan. I hope you have a lovely day and great weekend. Sorry I cannot post any flowers but here’s a ???? and a ???? just from me!

I’ve got a stinking headache today so not feeling too good, might go back to bed this afternoon. Salad for tea tonight with some ginger cake to follow


W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Weather being hot doesn't help headaches Sandra, have a lie down and hopefully feel better later. My other twin Andy came with his wife and brought me 4 pots of pinks which smell out of this world, he planted them up for me in a lovely terracotta planter , now when I sit out I'll be able to smell them.They also brought with them a box of assorted cream cakes from a home made bakery near where they live, we had one each with a cuppa, and theres 4 left for me in the fridge.
Oh aren't I lucky.?XYZ or 
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Andy and his wife visiting would have been lovely Jan. Oh and those pinks too, reminds me of my grandad. He used to have masses of them growing in his backyard and I can smell them now. Lovely cream cakes for you to enjoy later, you are an exceptionally lucky girl but well deserving.
Sandra, I hope your headache has now gone. It’s probably because you didn’t sleep the other night. Your body is telling you to rest so stay indoors out of the hot sun and take a couple of pain tablets. Looking at the time now though, it will be past midnight in the uk so I hope you are sleeping soundly.
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Been up with the lark, can't stay in bd when it's so hot and clammy, made a cuppa and had a wander up the garden with it, those pinks fill the air with their scent, it reminds me of cloves.
Eldest son Jon is coming today bringing his family, I'll see my great gandson Theo, he'll be one year old next month-- where did that year go ?
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Currently waiting for my groceries to be delivered, it’s 6.40 pm here. It’s dark outside, blowing a gale and raining very hard. I hope the driver can find us ok in this weather.
Another lovely day planned for you Jan. Enjoy your time with the family, is Theo walking yet ?
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dull, spitting with rain but still stuffy. Theo is pulling up on furniture, it won't be long before he's walking, but can crawl fast as lightening haha., He loves looking at his books with you.
E


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Enjoy each moment Jan, its so special seeing our relatives isn’t it? So glad that you have had a lovely birthday.

Well, I spent most of yesterday lay on the bed, my head was pounding and it still hasn’t gone away today so I am going to phone the drs tomorrow. I feel spaced out. Not right.

DH is making Lemon chicken tonight with salad followed by ginger cake. 

It has just poured with rain here but still feels clammy. I’m going to watch Our Yorkshire Farm (UK) this afternoon. A lovely heartwarming documentary about the Owens living on their farm in Yorkshire.

Catch up later.

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fine dinner to look forward to Sandra. We had some leftover chicken satay and rice from yesterday and I popped some oven fry chips with it.
The delivery driver found his way here, I felt so sorry for him having to drive through the bad weather. He said he’s recently moved from Hobart which is down south and this was only his second shift. He did very well considering the area is new to him. This is the first week in ages that I’ve received everything I ordered, Whoopee.
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Granola with the fixings 

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hairy Bikers delicious recipes
I


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Instant whip makes a nice topping if you have forgotten the cream. Weather overcast but dry. Had a nice drop of rain for the veg overnight - just like I like it.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just had another nice drop of rain, good for the plants-- not the weeds though.It's 9.30 pm and the sky is looking stormy so might have more rain in the night. It's ages since I had instant whip, must look for it when I go to the Co-op
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keeping indoors again today as the weather is still miserable. Hubby advertised our vehicle privately last night and we’ve had a few interested parties. Someone is going to have a look at it on Thursday so fingers crossed they love it like we do. It will be sad when it goes but we have to be practical as we age. 
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Looking forward to news about your vehicle Sue, you are going to miss it,but think of the great times you have had with 'her'. We've got a turn-around with our weather/and seasons Sue, there you are all nice and cosy near your wood burner, and here we are sweating in a mini heatwave.I say that because we could be shivering and lighting the fire in the next couple of weeks-- it has been known !!!
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My neighbour -- nice chap- who asked to borrow my stretchy garden hose has stretched it to it's max. and caused a leak in it- grrr,he told me he'll replace it but I shan't hold my breath, it's not worth falling out with him so I mentioned it to Andy, and he's fixed me up with an old one of his which will do the job but only reaches the little bit of garden that I need to water. I'll miss the stretchy one because I could water my front garden with it. I don't know why the bloke next door doesn't get an outdoor tap fitted, it only costs about £50 for a plumber to fit one. End of todays rant :sm02: :sm02: 
N


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Nooooo! Jan I would be so annoyed if that happened to me. We once loaned a “nice” neighbour our lawn mower and it never worked properly again. I did see what he was trying to cut later on when he brought it back and the grass was about 1 foot tall and damp!!! He did offer to get it fixed and we ended up getting my DH’s parents lawn mover but I loved the old one. Grrrrrrrrrr! 

No headache today thank goodness but a rubbish nights sleep, so it will be some Nytol for me tonight. The bathroom bloke is coming today for some final measurement - at last. I know it will be good when it is finished but I could scream. Also just discovered that they will need to be in my youngest son’s bedroom while he is away. I will tidy up and put everything back and hopefully nothing gets broke or misplaced. Grrrrrrrrrrrr!

DH is having a day off because last night he got some chicken stuck in his throat and it has left it sore today. Grrrrrrrrrrr!!! 

Sorry if I am not being more understanding today, but it is one of those days. Stay safe and sane all of you. I am losing the will to live at the moment but the big pants will be back on soon!!!!!

O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh dear Sandra sorry you are having such a rough time, try having a nap this afternoon, big pants on with lace edging! That bathroom will be lovely when it's finished. 

Hubby is still in hospital, but great news from our daughter she is coming to stay for a week on the 26th June!!! We haven't seen her for sixteen months.
:sm11: :sm11: :sm02:

P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Pizza with pineapple. 

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pleased to hear that your daughter is going to visit Joan, all that time being apart is heartbreaking, you'll have so much to catch up.
Now Sandra, Nytol and big frilly pants on for you my girl. Those nasty headaches are a worry for you. It's good to know your bathroom is getting sorted.
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really annoying when people borrow things and return them broken. Jan, I hope your neighbour does buy you another hose and maybe buys himself one while he’s at it. 
Another wet day here which I’m surprised at as we had a lovely red sky last night. 
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Soon will be going to bed early tonight. I had a busy day today. We picked up our GD and had her from 9:30 am until 8:30 pm tonight. We did some running around this morning. We stopped at the library for some Nintendo Switch games. Something I never played and didn't have chance to look it over while she was at our house. I took her and her friend to the pool. The pool was ours besides us there was a Mother and her baby. I made Supper Sweet potatoes, cod filets and peas. I visit with my daughter when she came to pick up our GD. It was a nice day but now I'm tired. 

Joan that will be treat to see your daughter, I hope by then Dave will be home with you. 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Treat for you to have the pool almost to yourselves Ann. Is it school holidays there now ? Our schools will be breaking up for the two weeks winter break soon.
Supper sounds good. Hope you have a good sleep after your busy day.
U


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Going to visit my son and family at the end of the month. Haven;t seen them since last August. Hope Boris doesn't stop it from happening again. Garden looking good and full of veg coming along nicely.

Hubby sanding down the plasterwork in the kitchen, so keeping well away with all that dust. Will help him clean up later. What a rotten job. Going for a nice coffee tomorrow at our local garden centre with a neighbour. Haven't been able to do that for over a year. 

Hope everyone is doing well today - the weather is cheering me up no end.

PS. Jan sorry I meant to say Dream Topping. Not Instant Whip


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Vanilla ice cream with the instant whip 

W X Y Z


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes, vanilla icecream without the instant whip thankyou
A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Abundance of Ice Cream in our freezer when I was a kid my Dad was a supervisor where they made the ice cream. He use to bring home pint size samples of different ice cream home, what a treat to a point where I took ice cream for granted. Not my Mother she use to eat a pint every night after Supper and she always kept her weight down, not me. 

B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Blueberry cobbler with ice cream and whipped cream on top 

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Can’t say I took ice cream for granted as a child. We didn’t even have a fridge in the 1950’s never mind a freezer. Occasionally mum would buy one of those Neapolitan ice cream blocks and we would savour it after our evening meal. Nowadays, I always make sure I have a tub in the freezer though it doesn’t come out too often. 
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dish me up a scoop of French Vanilla with fresh strawberries!
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Endless windy weather we’re having here but at least it’s stopped raining. Would you like some fresh raspberries as well Ann ? 
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fresh Berries of any kind, oh I do like my raspberries but don't like picking them. 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Fresh Berries of any kind, oh I do like my raspberries but don't like picking them.
> G


Good news Dave is coming home - he's a bit weak and wobbly but the Hosp say he will improve! 
:sm11:

Fresh fruit for me but no ice cream.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hooray!! that is good news Joan, Dave is coming home, so pleased for you Joan, and for Dave.
Ice cream and strawberries for me please, I wouldn't say no to a crushed meringue either, then I could make an Eton mess.
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I’m so happy to hear the good news Joan. It will be wonderful to have Dave back home with you and Nikolai. Just make sure he doesn’t overdo things, we all know how stubborn men can be, haha. 
J


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Just to say that I am pleased to hear that Dave is coming home, Joan, that must be a great weight off your mind. I did my walk this morning before 10am and it was still really hot! I finished my black cardigan yesterday and it was hard trying to sew it up in this heat. I just need some fancy buttons for it now - I quite fancy flower shaped in a shade of purple, what do you think? I’ll post a photo when it is done.

Cheese salad roll for lunch and not sure about tea yet. I should go out but I just don’t fancy driving anywhere. Might have a bit potter in back garden under the lovely silver birch tree.

Please keep some raspberries for me, I love them along with cherries and peaches at this time of year. Vanilla ice cream for me as well. We didn’t have ice cream much when I was a child, only from the ice cream man even though we did have a fridge/freezer.


K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Knitting put aside during the day, too hot to hold a bunch of wooly cardi in progress. :sm03: I've watered a few pots of plants and my sun flowers are poking through, there was a nice breeze and was quite pleasant out there, cooler in my lounge though so thats where I'll stay. 
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lettuce with tuna salad on top of it. My tuna salad has pasta, peas, cheese, green pepper and tuna with a mayo dressing. Need to eat light because it's very hot outside today. 

Hurray for Joan & Dave!!!! Soon their daughter will be home to join them. 

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Mmmmmm, your tuna salad sounds great Ann, I shall try it. Just the job for a hot day.
We have had a scorcher today, and I do not like it.
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice time to go visit Sue, I imagine it's getting cool where she is. 
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh yes Ann, that’s a great idea. It’s nice and cool here so open house to all my kitchen pals. I’ll get the slow cooker on and my recipe book out, I won’t forget Joan and will organise some lovely seafood. Bring your own desserts but please, don’t tempt me with them. I’ve been so good, no chocolates, sweets, cakes or biscuits.
Covid jab tomorrow then we are picking up our new car. Yes, we have sold our current vehicle, the first of our lookers snapped it up. We have bought the Toyota Camry hybrid, the first car that we looked at. So exciting.
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Packed my overnight bag Sue, just got to give the motor bike a quick check over and I'm on the way, Joan will be busy with Daves homecoming so I'll drop her some food off on my way home.What colour car did you choose Sue, it's a lovely looking car.
Q


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Quickly packed my overnight bag as well Sue. Jan I have a bikers jacket so can I ride pillion with you? I’ll bring along some home made ginger cake with some vanilla ice cream and raspberries. Good to hear that Dave is coming home Joan. Shopping done and going to make some scotch broth with lamb for tea tonight with a tiger tail baton from Asda. 

The neighbours are back to doing death stares again, honestly I think they are all nuts. DH is digging over the side garden this afternoon, as long as it stays cloudy. I missed the moon eclipse this morning due to all of the clouds about but it is still warm.

One of my friends in the north east is phoning this afternoon and we will be bolstering each other up when it comes to weight loss. I am doing ok but could do better. So far I have lost 6lb in 6 weeks.

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rain would be very welcome, hate this very hot weather. Everything is getting dried up and sleep is hard to come by. I'm awake by 5am when it gets light... 

Exciting news getting a new car Sue.

Sandra keep going, losing weight is not as easy as putting on, salads should help.

Well Dave is home, not well enough to do anything much but time will heal.

Thanks for all your support and good wishes, I really appreciated it.

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sandra, you are doing really well, keep going girl :sm24: 
I wish we could have a good downpour Joan, gardens pots and tubs are very dry, I keep giving them a drink, but because I haven't got my long hose to water the front plants they only get a sprinkle from the watering can, too hot to keep in and outing to fill it.
I hope Dave soon feels strong enough to just potter around, and he has his x stitch to keep the boredom away.
Chicken salad tonights dinner,might have a yogurt with a few strawberries.
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Themed style cookies for the outing. 

U


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Unless I am mistaken a drop of rain is on its way up to you girls. We had a good downpour through the night and a sea mist all day. Had a good old fry up for dinner.

Good going with diet Sandra. I found marching up and down for a timed 10 minutes, indoors, morning and night really helped with the weight loss. Much better than doing fast walking outside here where it is all a bit uneven and sloshy at times.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very stormy looking and I think I hear rumbles of thunder so you could be right Jeannie, we could certainly do with a good downpour.
I'm off to bed now, this heat makes me tired . See you all tomorrow zzzzzzz night night 
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wishing you a good drop of rain girls, hope all the gardens are sighing with relief.
Sandra, well done with losing a few pounds. I’ve lost 3 kilos too just by sticking to 3 meals a day and no snacking. I’ve gone through quite a bit of sugar free chewing gum though, it’s helped after dinner when I would normally fancy a biscuit with my coffee.
We are picking up the car later today, Jan it’s a white one. Hubby loves washing cars so he won’t have a problem keeping it clean.
XYZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes, Yes, I'm on my way to Sue's the weather sounds perfect. Maybe Scoty and her will give us a tour of their neighborhood in their brand new Toyota Camry Hybrid. Very good choice and one can't go wrong with white. 
Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ann, I wish you could come for a visit, it would be great to catch up with you and all our other kitchen pals.
We’ve got the car home, hubby said it’s great to drive. I’ll have a run out with it tomorrow, just around the block until I get used to it. 
We had our Covid jabs today and so far so good, no side effects. We discovered that the nurse who gave us the jabs used to work in the small hospital where we lived in Queensland. Talk about a small world.
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Bags I sit in the front of your new car Sue :sm09: It's good that you both had your covid jabs, makes you feel a bit more safe when out and about, although I still wear a mask in the Co-op, or post office,and hairdressers, in fact they have notice on the doors asking people to wear one, or don't come in, and I applaud that.
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Be careful driving the new car Sue, don't want any scratches!!

Cloudy today, not quite so hot, but no sign of rain...

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Clouds are a welcome sight, so is the nice breeze, so much better for getting things done, How is Dave doing Joan, hope he improves as the days go by.
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dave has been in my thoughts too, hope he is getting stronger each day.
Our next Covid jab isn’t until September, it seems a long time to wait. We didn’t get a choice of which type of vaccine, just got given the Astra one. 
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eee Sue, September does seem a long while to wait for your next jab, but the way the weeks and months whiz by it'll soon be here. I got a hospital appointment in the post for another jab in the eye in July, it falls on a Saturday but Helen said she'll take me.
I've got a fan blowing round my legs as I sit here, luvvverleeee. I've done lots of housework this morning while it's reasonably cool, watered the garden pots and tubs,-- now perhaps it'll rain :sm16: 
F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Farmer field with healthy grown snacks! 

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dave is slowly improving, Jan, thanks for asking.

We still wear our masks when we are out and before our daughter is due for her visit we will all take a home covid test!! 

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Grow your own snacks sounds interesting sandj. :sm09: :sm09: 
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Heres hoping Dave continues to make a good recovery Joan, one day at a time 'eh ? Good idea to take a covid test before Susan arrives, maybe she could take one as well, just to be on the safe side
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Heres hoping Dave continues to make a good recovery Joan, one day at a time 'eh ? Good idea to take a covid test before Susan arrives, maybe she could take one as well, just to be on the safe side
> I


I didn't make that clear - Susan will take a test before she leaves home, to be safe for her dad!

J


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Joan I am glad to hear that things are improving for Dave. Slowly, slowly catch your monkey , my Dad would say.

Its wet and dreary here in Devon. Supposed to improve at the weekend. Fingers crossed. Still the garden is looking very fresh and lush. We had chicken casserole for dinner. It was nice and warming.


Haven't done much knitting or crochet this week. Been reading quite a lot though.


K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kor, you lucky thing Jeannie having rain, wish we could have some. I made my twins a cake for their 60th tomorrow, and the b****dy thing fell out of the tin just as I was turning it out onto a cooling rack. Not too much damage but I wa so cross with myself-- I think when they see it we can make a joke about it ha ha ha 
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely cake for Jans twins. I’m sure they won’t be worried about any damage to the cake, it will still taste delicious. Gosh, 60 years ago they were born, has the time gone quickly Jan ? I find the time since my first born (1979 ) has definitely flown by. I still use the baby nail scissors I had for all four of my babies only I use them to cut my toe nails now, haha.
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lucky Jeannie, my hubby said today that maybe we should start praying for rain we didn't have any rain for weeks. Everything seems to be drying up by us with the temps so high. 

Sue when is your new grand child suppose to come? Hopefully you will have your second jab by then when you see that newborn. 

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

My new grandson is due in August but my second jab is booked for early September. I don’t know why it’s 3 months inbetween maybe it’s because it’s the Astra vaccine. Today both hubby and I are feeling very tired and achy plus my arm is really tender where I got the jab. We were warned that we could get these symptoms so we will just ride them out. We have been running around for the last couple of days organising our car sale etc so that’s probably contributing to how we feel. I feel like I could have a nap.
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Not doing anything today, done what needed doing yesterday so,I don't feel guilty :sm04: 
Being picked up at mid-day by g/son Matthew(Lilly & Georges Dad) to go to Andys (b/day boy) for a get together for his and Jims b/day, the others will join in later.It doesn't seem 60 years since they were born, where have all those years gone ?There's a nice breeze so we'll be able to sit in the garden and enjoy the celebrations. -- Hope yours and hubbys arm feels better today Sue.
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh thanks Jan. We’ve both felt really tired and achy too. I’ve got the wheat bag on the side of my left ribs as it’s so tender around there. I think I could have slept all day but didn’t as I want to sleep tonight. I’ve been focusing on the magazine puzzles instead and dozing now and again.
Hope you have a lovely day with the birthday boys and the rest of the family.
P


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Praying that Boris doesn;t muck up our plans for visiting my son and family. When we are there we will be celebrating last Christmas, Vada's birthday, Dans birthday, my birthday , father's day. It's all getting ridiculous now. Made a nice big meat pie. Only with savoury mince, but it was jolly nice. Got enough for two more dinners.

Found a large toad today in my greenhouse. He was half submerged in the dirt of one of my tomato pots. Flippin' cheek. So I picked him up and put him in a nice dark place further down the garden. Blow me if I've just gone down to water everything and he was back in there. Ive now put him right down the bottom of the garden near the pond.


Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite a performance with your toad Jeannie, haha. Are you sure it’s the same one ? I’m sure he will be happy now, down at the pond. I’ve not seen many frogs here in Tasmania and thankfully no toads. The cane toads were an introduced species to the mainland of Australia and have created environmental havoc. They like to eat the native frogs and are poisonous to animals. 
Hope your planned family visit will still go ahead. Is Boris considering lockdowns again ?
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Really think the plans for 21st June will be put on hold for a while Sue. Sincerely hope we don't go back to lockdown. 

Jeannie has the toad reappeared in your greenhouse?

S


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Some lovely warm sunny weather here today but a bit too hot to do the garden.

We used to have a large toad at the bottom of our garden but I dont know what happened to it. I look forward to the wild life when DH gets the pond done. I am not keen on toads and frogs but as long as they stay out of the house, I will be ok.

Sadly our next door neighbour (on the opposite side to the horrible ones) died last night. She came out of a nursing home about 3 weeks ago and her family have been staying there and looking after her. They all drove home last night and the house stood in darkness. I had a cry.

Not doing much today other than emptying some cupboards because we get our new boiler either tomorrow or Tuesday. Then the new bathroom starts to get done around the first week of July. It will be lovely once done but dont feel like the mess right now. Big frilly pants will have to be on then.

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The Horrible Neighbor story I think I would cry myself it's a sad story coming from that house. I hope there will be some hope that there might be a Happy ending for you, maybe there might be new neighbors in the future. 
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Unusually quiet today, where is everyone? Hope you are all ok...

V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Vanilla sandwich cookies for a snack 

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very cross with myself, spent ages frogging the armhole shaping of the cardi I'm knitting for myself, own fault, didn't concentrate , was watching the trooping of the colour and knitting at same time, done too many knit 2 tog. grrr
Apart from that I'm ok, had a lovely day on Saturday at Andys (twin)-- his wife Nicky put on a grand spread for all the family for twinnies b/day.It was so good to be altogether and the weather was perfect.
Hope Dave is feeling better Joan and you are ok as well. Weathers a bit too hot for me, but I'm keeping indoors with my fan going.
Hope all the kitchen girls are alright
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

We watched the trooping of the colour Jan, the Queen looked a lonely figure. She seemed to enjoy it though. We see those gun carriages out on the common about five minutes from where we live! 

Glad you had a good time with your family, sixty years, time flies doesn't it?


Dave isn't himself yet, this hot weather doesn't help. It makes one tired and then sleeping at night isn't easy.

XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes I thought the Queen enjoyed it, but she seemed lost without Prince Philip, I thought she'd lost a bit of weight too, she looked lovely as usual didn't she.-- and Yes the heat does affect our sleep, what with that and going to the toilet 2 or 3 times in the night after drinking soooo much water during the day doesn't help. Joan, who was sitting with the Queen watching the trooping ? He walked with a stick, I'd have thought prince Charles would've sat with her. 
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Yes I thought the Queen enjoyed it, but she seemed lost without Prince Philip, I thought she'd lost a bit of weight too, she looked lovely as usual didn't she.-- and Yes the heat does affect our sleep, what with that and going to the toilet 2 or 3 times in the night after drinking soooo much water during the day doesn't help. Joan, who was sitting with the Queen watching the trooping ? He walked with a stick, I'd have thought prince Charles would've sat with her.
> A


Am sure you mean the tall man, he is the Duke of Kent. He is eighty five.

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Been better for him had he stayed at home poor bloke, as I said before, Prince Charles would've been a better choice.
C


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Currently our trip can still go ahead. Thank goodness.

As for the toad, it seems he likes it by the pond and has not made his way up to the greenhouse again. Had spaghetti and spicy meatballs for dinner.


Just made a coconut and cherry cake, my other half's favourite.


D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Drove our new car today into town and back, she drives lovely but I felt a bit nervous at first. I usually leave the driving for hubby but I realise I need to be a bit more independent, especially if he’s ever in a position where he can’t drive. I think him having that bump on his head and suffering amnesia has jump started me into action, haha. 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Excellent Sue, glad you are happy with your new car. Useful you can both drive. I never learned to drive, but I wouldn't be able to now as my eyesight isn't good enough (macular degeneration) 

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Frustrating for you and me Joan, not being able to drive,I never passed all 3 of my tests and even if I had M.D would prevent me driving now. Each little trip out will gain your confidence in your new car Sue.
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Frustrating for you and me Joan, not being able to drive,I never passed all 3 of my tests and even if I had M.D would prevent me driving now. Each little trip out will gain your confidence in your new car Sue.
> G


Good job we're not loose on the roads eh Jan? I never wanted to drive and didn't
take any lessons.

Very hot today, will get the washing dry but waiting for the rain forecast later this week.

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hot day but lovely in the shade, and a nice breeze wafting by.I took my knitting and sat in the garden for a while, a lovely black bird was singing to me. Yes Joan , just as well you and I are not on the roads :sm04: :sm04: .Having a nice hard boiled egg salad tonight with some grated cheese and crusty cob, oh, and have to have salad cream.
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Hot day but lovely in the shade, and a nice breeze wafting by.I took my knitting and sat in the garden for a while, a lovely black bird was singing to me. Yes Joan , just as well you and I are not on the roads :sm04: :sm04: .Having a nice hard boiled egg salad tonight with some grated cheese and crusty cob, oh, and have to have salad cream.
> I


I love to hear the birds singing. We're having steamed salmon in a sweet chili sauce with a salad tonight - no cooking, hurrah!!

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Joan you have given me an idea for my dinner tomorrow, thank you. Enjoy yours today. Wil Dave have some ?
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Joan you have given me an idea for my dinner tomorrow, thank you. Enjoy yours today. Wil Dave have some ?
> K


Keeping up his appetite is not easy at the moment, but yes he is having salmon too! Tomorrow we will probably have king prawns with salad, Sainsbury's do some good frozen ones!

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Little and often, tasty little meals to help Dave get his appetite back,I don't think any of us want to eat a lot in this weather.
I'm about ready for bed now, had a busy day--- doing very little :sm02: :sm02: 

M


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Light lunch for us as well Jan. Salad and boiled egg, but did a couple of fish fingers on it too. 

Nice hot day. Got all my tea cloths out on the line. Had to water the whole garden today, with this continuous hot spell. Thunderstorms predicted. Lets hope we get a good wetting.

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My neighbour caused a leak in my long stretchy garden hose, said he'd replace it, I'm not holding my breath !! So because of that I'm having to traipse through the house with watering cans grrrr. My son fixed me up with a short hose to water my tubs in the back yard, so that helps.Wish it would rain.
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Naughty Neighbour of yours Jan, not replacing the broken hose yet. You could try asking him if he could kindly help you water the garden as you’ve pulled a muscle, carrying the watering can. He might take the hint and it’s only a little fib, he might even do some gardening for you as well. It’s worth a try, hee hee.
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Over-heated at our house. This heats makes me tired. Like everyone else had a salad with a little cold chicken. Tomorrow going out for pizza, it's a friend's Birthday and asked Art & I to come and join her. 

Sue isn't it exciting driving a new car? Our 2020 SUV is still new to me. So many things are automated. I don't even need to turn on the windshield wipers. If it starts raining the wipers come on by themselves. 
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pleased to say that it’s nice and cool here, wouldn’t fancy a hot summer right now. It’s grey outside, even the river is looking very flat and no ripples. 
Yes Ann, I’m still getting used to all the features on the car, there’s not even an ignition for the key, just push a button and the engine is so quiet. I like the way the lights automatically come on too but I’m still reading up on the manual, that’s when hubby isn’t hogging it. 
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite lovely to know you are both enjoying your new motor Sue, I always marvel at all the features when I get in my kids cars , brilliant technology isn't it.--- I don't know if you have speed humps on some of your roads, but some of them can cause damage if a car is too low, or a sports type.
Another hot day looming ahead today, I'll do what needs doing in the house, then find a shady spot in the garden with my radio and knitting, not forgetting a big bottle of water.-- As for help doing the garden from my neighbour, he's a young man, works from home so I don't see him from one day to another, and week-ends he does his own jobs, anyway I'm too independant to ask him.
R


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Really pleased you like the new motor Sue. I hope Dave is feeling better Joan. Sorry if I have missed anyone out but it has been a hectic week.

Well, the workmen arrived yesterday to fit the new boiler, take out the old one with all the bits etc. OMG! I knew there would be mess but I didn’t think it would be this bad. I know it will be great once it is done! It took me and DH nearly 2 hours to tidy up last night and they are back today - hopefully finished until they come back and do the bathroom in July.GRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!! Big pants are needed! 

I went to bingo yesterday to get out of the way and won £25 - which was a nice bonus.

I might go for a ride this afternoon, or back to bingo. 

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

So pleased you had a win at bingo Sandra, I never had any luck when I used to go with a friend years ago.
All the mess will be worth it even though it is a big upheaval while it's being done. Pity you have to wait till July before it all gets finished. Big breaths and bigger pants on girl, it won't be long.
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Terrific to have a win Sandra, are you going to buy yourself a little something with it ? Hope the work is soon finished at your place. At least you’ve got a bit of a break before the work starts on the bathroom. Hope the toilet is seperate or maybe you’ve got two otherwise you’ll need a bucket, haha. 
Jan, hope you stay nice and cool in your shady spot. How are your legs coping with the heat ?
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Up to now Sue feet get very swollen , but legs not too bad, thanks for asking. Just checked weather for my area, we're going to have some rain tonight and tomorrow, I'm pleased to say, gardens need it badly.
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Up to now Sue feet get very swollen , but legs not too bad, thanks for asking. Just checked weather for my area, we're going to have some rain tonight and tomorrow, I'm pleased to say, gardens need it badly.
> V


Very badly needed that rain, do you think it will actually happen Jan? They keep forecasting rain and we don't get any or just a shower.

Congratulations on your win Sandra, buy yourself something nice! Dave hates the hot weather and it's not helping his recovery.

I envy you Sue driving round in your nice new cool car!

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

We'll have to wait and see if the rain comes Joan,if it does and it cools us down I hope Dave will benefit too,have you got a nice fan to keep him cool? I ordered a garden parasol yesterday from Amazon and it has just been delivered, couldn't believe it when the driver knocked the door. It's bright orange, I managed to put it together, so easy, only two parts to the pole and hey presto I have shade ! :sm02: and if it rains it'll stay in the shed till another hot spell ha ha .
I'm not cooking tonight, strangled eggs on toast'll do for me, ice cream and strawbs to follow.
X Y or Z or --
A


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

A lovely afternoon knitting with my knitting pals.  I made a coconut and cherry cake. Keep on saying thunderstorm warning, but no sign of it yet. 

Phone been out of order for three days. Back on this afternoon thank goodness - we need to be in contact living so remotely. Other half made a lovely fry up tonight. A naughty treat.


B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful bright orange parasol for Jans garden. Lots of nice shade for you now Jan. I hope you girls get some overnight rain for the gardens and just to freshen up the air. It’s lovely when it rains after such a long dry spell. Poor Dave, I can imagine how uncomfortable this heat is making him feel. 
Jeannie that’s a worry being without a phone for three days, glad you’ve got it back on now. 
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Contact is a worry when it's not there Jeannie, is that mobile or landline?

Jan's going posh with her parasol! We do have a shady corner in our garden but Dave is not keen on sitting outside, I wish he would. He's eating well but lost about 5lb when he was is hospital. 

Well Jan we finally got the rain and it's cooler today hope it stays that way for a bit. 

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Doing a rain dance for you girls so hope you get a bit more. Joan, hope Dave is staying nice and rehydrated, does he use a fan to cool off ? You’ll have to tempt him with some treats ( non sugar ) to try and get that lost 5 pounds back on. 
Hubby had his check up with the cardiologist today, everything is good and he doesn’t want to see him until next June.
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Drop of rain in the early hours this morning, not enough to soak through' the so dry soil' though. Never mind, we might get more later. One good thing about the dry weather it killed all the weeds after a good spray with our weed killer Joan. :sm24: 
I go for another injection in my eye on Saturday morning 10.30, and we'll be there for 2 hours, Helen has offered to take me. The injection itself only takes about 15 minutes, it's the waiting for the anesthetic drops that takes the time.

Good to hear Daves appetite is slowly returning and putting a bit more weight on, it takes time to recover from hospital treatment like he's been through.I'm sure with your loving care we'll rear him :sm01: 
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Eventg rain showers here. Some rain finally. 

F


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Fun morning. Made chilli pasties, with my home grown garlic. Haven't tried them yet - we will have them for dinner. The phone company told us three days when we reported our phone was dead. So it is obviously normal amount of time for this. I suppose they think we all have mobiles nowadays. Seems poor service to me from Open Reach. That's the modern world though. It was the land line Joan.

No sign of rain yet. It's a nice sunny day - not too hot. Had to give the garden a good drink this morning as it was parched again. Veg doing well though.



G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Great sounding chilli pasties and home grown garlic, do you put meat in as well Jeannie?
H


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Here's what I did Jan, I made chilli as usual on the hob. Mince, onions, garlic, tinned tomatoes, kidney beans, salt and pepper, easy chilli and an oxo cube. While that was cooking I made up some pastry and cut into rounds with a tea plate. Put in the filling on one half, folded them over, sealed with milk and brushed on top. Fluted the edges with a fork.

They turned out great. A bit of a palava, but I did make 6 so 4 went into the freezer.


I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I like the sound of your chilli pasties Jeannie and while they might be fiddly to make, you’ve made extras for later.
Have you got a good recipe for Cornish pasties ? I’d love to have a go at making some. I remember years ago, buying them from Lands End in Cornwall and I haven’t tasted anything like them since. They were delicious. Another treat I saw on tv recently ( Celebrity Antiques Roadtrip) were Clangers. Half pork meat and half apple so you had lunch and dessert in one. Very enterprising idea, have you ever tried these ?
J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Just enough milk for cereal in the morning 

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keep a carton of long life milk in the cupboard for emergencies Sandyj.
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Long life milk is a life saver which I found to be true one day last week, my local Co-op didn't have a delivery of milk for two days ! I always keep a carton in my pantry.

Hurrah!! we've had some rain, very fine sort, not a good heavy downpour, but better than none.
Those chilli pies sond good Jeannie, and you have some for another day.
M


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

My youngest son gave me the idea of always having long life milk in the house and now I do.

It’s raining quite heavy now but all the food shopping is done and put away. Off to the solicitors this afternoon to get the wills finally sorted! We started to do them when the lockdown come about and it just got left - now down to business!!!

The boiler is all done and the mess was horrendous but between me and DH we managed to plough our way through. According to one of my friends in the north east, our workmen were a bit on the scruffy side. They did leave and make a lot of mess. Now they are coming back on 5th July to start/do the bathroom. I am looking forward to the new bathroom but not the mess. Oh well, big pants will be back out of the drawer and pulled up really tight! Help!

Just had a scam phone call on my mobile. They got the good old Northern saying “Hadaway and sh***”!!!!!!! 

N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

No rain here and still got the thunder warning. My boy and family are coming for a nice roast chicken dinner today. Lovely sunny day in the garden.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Our weatherman got it right-- heavy rain at the moment doing the gardens a lot of good -- and saves watering.
Lovely to have your boy and family over for a beautiful roast chicken dinner-- scones jam and cream for desert ? I could just eat one now :sm02: :sm24: 
P


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Please can I have some chicken dinner? ???? One of my favourite meals. We are having steak, chips, mushrooms and onion rings.

It's really poured with rain ☔ here all day. Plants look beaten down. Roads flooded on way back home.

Q


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Quite stuffed now. We had cherry and cooconut cake with custard for desert. The family have gone early as they are having their covid jabs. Looking forward to a quiet week end.


R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite a good downpour we've had Sandra, by golly we needed it, but--- will it know when to stop, and was that heat wave our summer ?At least it's given us a chance to get jobs done, I didn't feel like doing anything in that heat.
Off to Kettering hospital for my 3rd eye injection in the morning, early appnt. 10.00 am Helens picking me up at 9.30 am. then it's a two hour visit. Most of that time is waiting for the anesthetic drops to work.
Burger, few oven chips, baked beans for tonights dinner.
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quite cool here today, lovely!! Been raining on and off all day. good for the plants. Hope your floods sort out quickly Sandra...

Hubby is having cheese and onion pasty and I'm having veggie toad in the hole both with side salad. 

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rain came last night while I was sleeping but actually I think we had more thunder and lightning than anything else. Every drop counts and we were thankful what we got it was awful dry by us. 

It's Good to see that Dave is home even though he spending his time indoors. I'm not much of a outside person myself. 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

So my rain dance really worked for you girls in the Uk, and also Ann received some too. That’s great news all around.
Today we’ve got sunshine though it was very frosty first thing. I’ve put a load of washing out on the line, make the most of the sunshine. I’m still sitting in my pj’s though, I might wear them for the rest of the day and be a couch potato.
T


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

The rain has stopped and it has certainly wettened the gardens. We had a visit to the garden centre this morning and got some more top soil and compost and I am going to do a bit in the back garden this afternoon. The temperature has certainly dropped and I hope the rain stays away for now.

My youngest son has just phoned from London and he is ok and calling some time over the 1st/2nd July as he is going to a wedding. It will be great to see him but again, it will be a fleeting visit but I have to be happy with seeing him, which I will be.

Nothing planned as yet for tea tonight and I did promise DH that I would make him some toffee.

U


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Taking it easy today. Done a bit of weeding and feeding in the garden and made three loaves. I love watching them grow and when they come out of the oven it's so satisfying.

My daughter in laws call that a PJ Day.


Burger sounds good Jan. Might get a couple out of the freezer myself.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U won't believe we got a little over a inch of rain last night mixed with a little hail. The hail was the size of marbles hitting against the windows. At first when I woke up I couldn't believe the noise I was hearing I thought a freight training was coming. I'm grateful on what we got the gardens and corn fields needed it so bad. 

V, W, X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very foggy here this morning, we can’t even see the town over on the other side of the river. I did end up changing out of my PJ’s yesterday and went outside to give the bird baths a good clean.
I’ve still got a big red mark on my arm where I got the Covid jab and it’s still very itchy. I had the jab 10 days ago so I hope the itching goes away soon. Hubby didn’t get a sore arm or a rash. Just my luck !
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Well that itching is bad luck, Sue, it's strange how we all seem to be affected differently. I always seem to take any vaccine badly yet hubby never seems too have any reaction. I guess no two of us are the same! :sm11: 

Too wet to do anything in the garden today, so shall relax indoors.

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Umbrella weather Joan. Yes, it’s a good idea to stay indoors today. Hope Dave is feeling a bit stronger each day.
Jan, how did your eye appointment go ? Hope everything went ok, can’t be fun having to wait ages for the eye drops to take affect.
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very good with eye appnt. Sue, as it was a Saturday it was very quiet, not many patients waiting for same treatment, I don't mind the wait, I take a dish cloth to knit to pass the time.Helen was aked to sit in a corridor just outside the room I was in, she took a book so was ok. Next appnt. July.
Looks as if the hot spell has left us, it was quite cold yesterday, no rain and looks like it'll be the same today.

W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Umbrella weather Joan. Yes, it's a good idea to stay indoors today. Hope Dave is feeling a bit stronger each day.
> Jan, how did your eye appointment go ? Hope everything went ok, can't be fun having to wait ages for the eye drops to take affect.
> V


Very sorry Jan forgot to ask how your eye appt went! Dave is feeling better now it's cooler. It's easier for him to breathe.

W


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Well, I’m glad your eye appointment went well Jan - all done until July. I hope Dave is feeling a lot better Joan.

It’s a lot cooler today but I did manage to get my sunflower plants into the raised bed yesterday, also the sweet peas planted around the wigwam (DH made!). Lots of weeding done and I felt tired last night yet I didn’t fall asleep until after 4am!!! If the rain stays off today then I am going to repot some of the houseplants later today. 

Nothing exciting planned for tea tonight, might just end up with some cheese on toast. My weight loss seems to have come to a halt but I will be out there tomorrow for a walk.

XYZ or A


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Apple crumble in the oven. I will put it into the freezer; always handy to have one for when the boy comes round for dinner. 

.Glad to hear your eye appointment was ok. Don't fancy that treatment myself. My friend is grateful for it though. We had a drop of rain overnight. whooo hoooooo.

The garden is singing.

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Baking rock cakes today, so easy, had to pop to Co-op for some eggs. I'll put some in a box to take to the family when I go for dinner this evening. I like this cooler weather, and glad Dave finds it better for his breathing too Joan.
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cooler weather is so much better than the hot days. It was only 5 degrees here until around lunchtime then warmed up to 8 degrees. Hubby won’t be happy, it’s forecast rain on Wednesday, his golf comp day. It drizzled last Wednesday too but he still played and came home frozen and damp. Men ! 
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Dates with nuts for a snack! 

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Every day I could eat those sandj.
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

First of all It's good to hear everyone is on the mend. It sounds like it would take a lot for Scoty to stay off the golf course. Will he still be having his knees replaced. Is it both or just one? 
G


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Good vibes today in the air. I've just made rock cakes too - how strange. A drop more rain this evening - good oh. Much more bearable the cooler weather.

Went to a car boot sale this afternoon. Picked up some nice wool from a lady who has a shop. Some good books too.


H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hubby is waiting to see the orthopaedic surgeon Ann. His appointment is next month so we’ll have to see what he suggests. He’s getting around ok though with pain, it’s his right knee that’s the main problem. Lucky he has his golf cart to get him around the course otherwise he wouldn’t be able to play.
Lucky Jeannie, finding some wool at the car boot sale. I love going to garage sales, car boots or trash and treasure. I think there may be one in our area next weekend.
I


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

I love having a look around a good car boot sale and to find wool is a bonus! I am reading a great book called Olive Kitteridge by Elizabeth Strout and really enjoying it. A break from the knitting for a change. I have started to knit a scarf for one of my friends as a present. Rock cakes - mmmm - I haven’t made them in a while and might give them a go.

Bingo this afternoon and maybe a bacon sandwich for tea later. 

Our bathroom tiles arrived this morning and the fitter comes along on the 5th July. 

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just saying, nothing happening in the kitchen, -- is everybody alright. I've just hung some washing out and it's quite cold out there-- suits me though :sm23: :sm24: 
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keeping warm, Jan, it's chilly here and keeps raining!! I've had to dry my smalls in the tumbler. It's the longest day today...

Dave has just started back on his cross stitch today which is a good sign! He has also put on a 1lb, although he was only in hospital just over week he lost quite a lot of weight.

L


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Likely feeling a bit more like his old self Joan, if he is taking up his hobby. I know when I am poorly I can't pick up any of my crafts. 

Much cooler here. We have been promised a deluge but no sign yet.


I prefer things a bit colder, can put a sweater on.

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Might warm up a bit tomorrow according to forecast.Glad to hear Dave has picked his hobby up, a good sign Joan.
Thick cardi and duvet back on the bed now that it's turned cooler. No sign of rain today.

N


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Not more rain? It has just started to rain again here! Poor plants will be washed out of the ground and it is a lot colder. 

The longest day and it is so dreek!

Jan - how is your knitted cardigan coming along? 

I’ve just made some toffee and it is gorgeous but not good for my diet - a little treat for DH, who loves toffee.

Tomorrow is my eldest son’s birthday - 47! where have all those years gone?

Back to knitting and watching the TV tonight instead of the little walk around our village which we have been doing most nights. 

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

On the second sleeve of my cardi Sandra, I'm in no hurry to finish it, I'm making it for the winter to wear indoors, wouldn't go out in it because it's all done in stripes of different colours -- like Jacobs coat of many colours :sm02: .Jacket spud with cheese and ham tonight.-rhubarb crumble to follow, eldest son popped in with the rhubarb this morning.
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Popping over to your house Jan, did you say rhubarb crumb? Yummy
It's cooler by our house today made a double batch of chili froze half it and had the other half for now. 

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite welcome to pop over for some crumble Ann, and enough for all who would like some. It's more than cool here, it's cold . Going to bed soon where I'll be nice and cosy. 
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rain came our way, it was like a million dollar rain that we needed so bad. The lawns & fields are starting to green up. With the rain the temperature drop and it couldn't be more beautiful. 

Started a new book today 4 Winds by Kristin Hannah, I joined the summer book club, I need to keep track of how many minutes I read a day. It's usually 3 hours: one hour in the morning reading the local newspaper and 2 hours reading a book. At this time I have two books started. One is by my bed upstairs and the other the newest book is in the living area. 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Shortest day of the year here yesterday. Today has been foggy again, it’s 2.30 pm and is still foggy. Probably everyone having their wood fires on doesn’t help. I made chicken Alfredo yesterday with spring onions and mushrooms added. There’s enough for tonight’s dinner which is good, no having to cook. I got on the scales this morning and have lost 4 kilos which I’m happy about. Slow but steady, I don’t believe in crash diets anymore, not like when I was a lot younger.
Joan, that’s great that Dave is back with his hobby and that he’s put a pound on in weight. He must be feeling much better within himself. How’s Nikolai, is he keeping an eye on his dad ?
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Thats brilliant to lose 4 kilos Sue, well done,losing it gradually is the sensible way to do it. It's blinkin' cold again here, after that hot spell we had it's unbelievable.It's sunny with blue skies, but oooh that wind brrrr. You have had the shortest day-- we had the longest day one day last week ha ha.
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U can't believe this weather. Talk about flaming June it's 12C here this morning. 

Well done Sue for your weight loss - I've lost 8lbs doing nothing in particular. 

Sorting out some stuff and came across our wedding photos and a photo of myself when I won the weekly "Miss Pontin" contest. I weighed a lot less then. :sm09: :sm11: 

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very chilly there for a summers day Joan. Oh, I’d love to see the photo of you when you won the Miss. Pontin contest. Did you win a sash and a tiara like Miss. World does. What a claim to fame. Yes, I weighed a lot less then too, oh where have the years gone ?
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very windy , hung washing out, love the smell when it comes in smelling of fresh air. You must have been quite a beauty to win the contest Joan, did you know Dave then, --if so is that why he fell for you ha ha. The only contest I was pushed into entering was a lovely legs one, I came first in that, -- what happened over the years? Poor old legs are NOT worth looking at these days :sm03: 
Jim asked me to find out my Dads papers and letters to Mum when he was a prisoner of war, I found them and sat on my bed shedding a few tears .Telegrams from the war office telling Mum her husband was missing-- so many memories, I'm glad my Dad gave them to me for safe keeping.
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

We met about eleven years before that photo Jan, married six years and Susan was two!! Will see if I can upload it later.

XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes Joan, would love to see your photo. Is the photo in your avatar you as a baby ?
A


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

A great success Sue at losing 4 kilos! Amazing! Also well done to Joan for a 8lb weight loss. My weight seems to have stuck for the moment but I have lost 7lb in 7-8 weeks. I know it is coming off slow but I want it to move along a bit quicker! Impatience!

Oh come on Joan, please lets see the photo and well done for being Miss Pontins. Another well done to you Jan for winning Miss Lovely Legs.

Jan - I can imagine you being in tears over the letters etc. My dad was in the REME’s and posted to the Far East at the time of the Second World War. My mam had lots of letters and little gifts that she had sent to her from him. Sadly she decided to burn the letters and I only have a few keepsakes now. My dad came back but he had undiagnosed PTSD (now recognised). My mam said he was never the same person.

Gardening this afternoon as long as the rain stays away. I had a lovely long chat with my eldest son this morning as it is his birthday today.

B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Yes Joan, would love to see your photo. Is the photo in your avatar you as a baby ?
> A


A baby photo is me, many moons ago!!

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful bonnie babe Joan. For some reason, I haven’t got any of me as a baby, the youngest was when I was around 2. Maybe because I was the 4th child, mum didn’t get much time to take photos of me or maybe I was ugly, haha. 
C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Crumb cake for breakfast 

D


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Did liver and bacon today. My other half loves it. I don;t go for it myself so I had a couple of sausages. Lovely sunny day again. No sign of the deluge that was forecast.

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Evening meal out at the local pub(before covid) we know the owners there, and he is the chef who does amazing liver, sausage, mash and onion gravy-- is what I used to choose off the menu. It's always hard to decide because everything he cooks is delicious. His wife makes the deserts which are equally as delish.
You was a lovely baby Joan, love your curls :sm01: 
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

For you to see...

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gorgeous girl and such a beautiful smile. Joan, that is such a lovely photo, you should have it proudly displayed at home, not packed away. Did you get to keep the sash and the crown ?
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Great photo Joan, you pretty little girl, and I can see it's you from looking at your baby photo.honestly you haven't changed that much as you got older.

Still a bit chilly here, no more rain since last Saturday so had to water some of my pots and baskets. :sm03: 
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Heaps of rain here, I’ll send you some Jan. I keep looking at Joan’s lovely photo, as my dear old dad would say, a real Bobby Dazzler. 
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Isn't Joan a bobby dazzler, ( you reminded me Sue, my Dad used to say that ) Joan does your daughter have your good looks ? I hope you show it to her again when she visits-- won't be long now before she's with you both. It'll be lovely to be together after all this time.
J


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Joan you were a *right cracker*. Expect you still are. Another lovely sunny day. Rain not in sight. Hoping for pie and chips from hubby this afternoon as I am out at the mobile library and coffee with two neighbours. 


K


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Kor blimey Joan! You were a stunner and I bet you still are! Can you post an up to date photo? Don’t worry if not as I am camera shy these days.

A lot nicer day here today with warm sunshine. I’ve been for a walk and going to do a bit in the garden this afternoon. A person to put down our new path has been tracked down and he is going to give us an estimate for the work. We supply the stuff.

Spaghetti bolognese for tea tonight and then another walk around the village. 

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lloyds bank has made me in a bad mood, just been speaking to a woman , couldn't understand a word she was saying, needless to say she wasn't English!! I finally asked her to speak slowly and clearly because my hearing is bad.It took half an hour to sort out what I needed to know, which in normal circumstances it would've been a ten minute query, grrrr.
I got so cross at one point and asked her if she was a trainee, the answer was 'No I'm looking at my screen at your details ''!!
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lovely comments thanks Girls! I was 27 then Sandra, I don't think you want to see me now aged 77. My daughter doesn't really take after me - when she was 13 she was taller than me. She is also a natural blonde like her Dad.
She is coming to stay on Saturday, yippee! :sm11:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Many Memories! Joan like Jan said your facial look is there from a baby to 27. Now that you are 77 for sure you still have that beautiful face of yours. It's been a long wait in seeing your daughter, I bet you can't wait. 
Have a lovey visit when she does come, it is good news that Dave is feeling better which will make the visit even better. 

N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Not many days to go before I see my boy and his family. Haven't seen them since last August. 4 grandchildren. Can't wait for lots of squeezes and hugs.

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh Jeannie, I'm so excited for you to see your boy and his family after all this time, You'll have a great time, catching up and hugs, seeing how your grandies have grown. The weather will be good too so you'll be able to get out and about.
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Part of my family had the vaccination and the younger grandchildren didn't have theirs yet. I don't know if it would be safe for Hugs even though I am fully vaccinated. 

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Query. Has anyone had a rash on their arm from the Covid jab ? I’ve still got mine, almost two weeks ago tomorrow since I had the jab. I’m going to call in and see the nurse who gave it to me tomorrow, just so that she can put it in her notes for when I have my next jab in September.
I have to see the head cardiologist tomorrow in his rooms, I’m not sure if I’ll get the echocardiogram then or if I have to rebook.
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Remembering right, a friend mention that she got a rash. At first they didn't think it was from the vaccine, I don't remember what they did but eventually the rash went away. Sue it's important to keep an eye on your heart. 
I have a pacemaker and a monitor that records what goes on with my heart. 

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Silver for many occasions 

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Taking photos of my rash, it’s definitely from the jab as it’s where the needle went in. Every day it’s spread further but I noticed today that it’s not so angry looking.
Yes, I need to find out why I’m getting so breathless and lightheaded. The junior doctor that I saw about a month ago mentioned I might need a valve replacement. It will be good to see the head cardiologist tomorrow and hopefully find out more.
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U sound like I did before I had a pacemaker put in. I felt that way in January when I needed a battery change for my pacemaker. Sue are you passing out? Oh did I hate that feeling and I did pass out a couple of times. 
You are doing the right thing finding out what's happening. Let us know how things go tomorrow. 

V, W, X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very relieved to say I haven’t fainted yet but the other day I felt like I was going to. I had left hubby at the pharmacy while I walked to the nearby supermarket. I hadn’t gone far when I felt really lightheaded and couldn’t get my breath. Lucky there was a bench nearby and I sat down and waited for hubby. I hung onto him for the rest of the shopping.
Were your heart valves all ok Ann ?
W


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Well, I hope all is ok Sue. The rash does sound like it is a side effect of the jab though. Tell all of this to your cardiologist and let us know how you get on.

Jeannie - I am happy for you seeing your family - lots of hugs ???? 

Gardening today if the rain holds off. Got the lawn cut early this morning and the blackbird is now having a feast. Rain forecast here for tomorrow so I will be heading out to the market then. Jan - have you ever been to Uppingham market or is it too far for you to travel? They have a fantastic fruit and veg stall as well as fresh bread and a brilliant cheese stall.

XYZ or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes Sandra, have been to Uppingham market many times but haven't been since Ron died, 11 years ago. 
It was a lovely ride out there too.
I need to get out in the garden the weeds are taking over, wish my gardener would come back.
A


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

A lovely place all round is Uppingham. DH has several relatives who live there so we used to visit them before the lockdown. My youngest son is coming for a couple of nights after the 1st July and I am soooooooo looking forward to seeing him. I just got the news last night, so I am excited today. 

Jan - I hope your gardener comes back soon. The weeds grow so fast but I am determined to get out there this afternoon and try and get rid of some of them. 
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

B*##*y weeds are a pest. We layered our garden beds with cardboard, newspapers and mulch last year and the weeds are still popping up. I’ve been using Jans weed killer recipe which is helping but we’ve had so much rain, that I can’t spray at the moment. 
Good news though, my daffodil bulbs are starting to poke through. My neighbour has got some jonquils out already and it’s only the first month of our winter.
C


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Can;t worry about the weeds in the large garden, but they look horrible in the gravel leading to where we park our car. So constantly pulling things up and spraying there. I'm right out in the fields here, so can;t expect the jungle to keep at bay. Made a Welsh tea cake last night. 


D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Drinks for the party 

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Everlasting job trying to get on top of the weeds, especially after all the rain!! Currently battling brambles which take several doses of weed killer. 

Hope you get on ok Sue, not nice feeling as though are going to faint. In answer to your previous question I didn't get to keep the sash and tiara but I did receive a vanity case complete with beauty products...

Hubby and I taking covid tests tomorrow before our daughters visit. Keep your fingers crossed.

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

First of all I guess no matter where we live there are Weeds if only we had Garden of Paradise that is weed less now I'm dreaming. 

Sue an answer to your question, my heart valves are OK as far as I know. In my case my lower chamber of my heart wasn't doing it's job. At first my upper chamber was compensating for both upper & lower until it couldn't. 
What a difference did the pacemaker make but it took the doctors three years before they finally figured out was wrong. It took a nurse to alarm the doctor to do an EKG on me. At first they were going to do emergency surgery on me but the upper chamber of my heart took over, then I was fine. I had the pacemaker put in the final day. The first surgeon who I had did a wonderful job. I was awake throughout the whole procedure. I couldn't even see the scare where I was sewn. I wish I could say about the second surgeon that changed my battery in Jan. of 2021. The battery lasted 12 years for me. This surgeon put me under and what a sloppy sew up job he did.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Next letter G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Good news from the nurse, she told me she would document the arm rash but not to worry about it. She said she had seen bigger rashes, some extending from the shoulder to the elbow....yikes. Mine is about a third of that size. She said that I could take antihistamine at bedtime if it got too itchy but I’m probably over the worst of it now.
The cardiologist wants me to have an echocardiogram to double check the mitral valve. I’m booked in to have one in a couple of weeks. I’m trying not to think about it as he mentioned open heart surgery to replace the valve. I wish I could have had the test today but unfortunately Tasmania isn’t known for its speed in medical stuff. 
Joan, that’s great that you were given a vanity case and beauty products. Have you still got the case ? I’ve got two that I used in the 1960’s, they were so popular back then weren’t they ?

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Heart surgery is a bit scary Sue-- fingers crossed it won't come to that, it's the bl**dy waiting game thats the horrible part not knowing till they have done checks.Try not to worry lovely lady (hugs )
well we had rain in the night, weeds are loving it ha ha.
Joan I've been trying my best to remember when your daughter is visiting-- is it tomorrow 26th ?If it is I'm so thrilled for you and Dave and Nicko(pussy cat )
Good news about your rash Sue, thats something less to worry about x
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good news about your rash, try not to worry about possible surgery although that's easier said than done. 

Jan you are right, Susan is hopefully coming tomorrow. Not sure whether Nikolai will remember her, he can be a bit off with strangers! We will all be testing ourselves to make sure we are virus free today. 

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy times for you Joan, it’s going to be wonderful having Susan there with you and Dave. 
Thanks for your good wishes girls, I’m trying not to think about the old ticker. 
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I thought I'd got it right Joan,so exciting for you all, I bet puss will recognise Susan, even if it takes a while. 
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jump for joy!! All our covid tests are negative! Susan will coming here tomorrow, it doesn't seem real after 16 months apart. 

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kisses to all from me. Hip hooray ! 16 months, seems unreal doesn't it Joan, so pleased for you all. 
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Jump for joy!! All our covid tests are negative! Susan will coming here tomorrow, it doesn't seem real after 16 months apart.
> 
> K


Love goes your way Joan what a long wait but soon she will be here to greet you and Dave. What a Joyful Moment this will be!

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Marvellous news Joan. Sending hugs and happy wishes your way.
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Now if the postage wasn't so high I would send you a shawl, I really like making them.

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-708306-1.html

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh Ann, that would truly make my day but I couldn’t ask that. You are a lovely knitter and your swap pal is so lucky to have received the shawl from you. 
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Particularly happy day, can't imagine what will happen. So glad all our tests were negative!! :sm11: :sm11: :sm02:

QR


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really pleased for you all Joan, so much catching up you'll need to restock tea bags ha ha.
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sitting here at 8 pm, trying to find something decent to watch on tv. It’s either repeats or rubbish ! I think I’ll have to go through my DVDs and find something decent there.
Jan, just wondering about a lady who used to post on kp, Lostie. I was thinking about her today as there’s a new topic that admin has put on. In memory of. I think you used to chat to her on kp, any idea what has happened to her ?
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Think Lostie has huge health issues, I read her post from May 24th that kaxiekang (sp) put up, sounds pretty serious poor lady, yes we did used to chat but I haven't heard from her for ages, Miss Ellen was another lady we used to chat with, not heard from her either.
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U would think that the Admin. will let new members come on. I feel sorry that some of our members are passing but we need to keep KP alive with the members we have. It would be wonderful if we could get Bonnie to come join us again. 

V, W, X


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

We can only hope Bonnie will soon be back now that admin. is trying to get some kind of organisation with its rules
A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Administration at least is trying but in my opinion Bonnie should have never been left go. She got caught in being or seeing something at the wrong time, it's really too bad. 
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Be wonderful to see Bonnie back. I’m impressed to see how the new admin are bringing in other topics for us, even a health topic. 
C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Catch of the day is Lobster 

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Day for me to have Lobster is Sunday. I hope the Special is still Lobster and Tenderloin because we will be there. Our son wants us to meet his girlfriend's parents. They plan on living in the area, looking forward to meeting them. I wonder if this might be mean more if our son is thinking about settling down with his friend? 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Day for me to have Lobster is Sunday. I hope the Special is still Lobster and Tenderloin because we will be there. Our son wants us to meet his girlfriend's parents. They plan on living in the area, looking forward to meeting them. I wonder if this might be mean more if our son is thinking about settling down with his friend?
> 
> E


Exciting times ahead Ann ? Maybe a wedding coming up in the nearby future. Hope you manage to get your lobster and tenderloin, sounds delicious.

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fond of lobster but it is a little expensive for what we get. What kind of seafood do you have? 
Art & I were on the East Coast about 15 years ago. Art ate lobster every night because it was plentiful and reasonable. I ate it a couple of times for the long weekend we were there. Every Night that gets a little too much!

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Good to spoil yourselves though, especially being in lockdown for such a long time. I love oysters, calamari, lobster, barramundi, snapper, John Dory, any of the delicate flavoured fish. Scoty loves prawns and Moreton bay bugs. He won’t eat fish because he once got a fishbone stuck in his throat ( when he was a child ). Actually he will eat shark which we call flake here as apparently there’s no bones in the fillets. 
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Have a soft spot for smoked salmon, prawns, smoked haddock scampi and kippers. 

Susan has arrived - lots of chatter and catching up, seems rather surreal! :sm11: 

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Terrific to see Susan again, has Nikolai welcomed her yet ?
Oh yes, I had forgotten smoked haddock, I like that too but we can’t get it here ( as well as the Arbroath Smokies ).
U


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

U must savour each moment Joan. Fabulous times. We used to live near to the coast in the north east and had lots of lobster, crabs and beautiful pieces of cod on numerous occasions.

Does anyone know of a Fairisle knitting pattern for either a cardigan or sweater that has raglan sleeves? My patterns are all for set in sleeves but I’m not too good at sewing them together. I fancy doing something with a bit of a challenge.

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very nice for you all to be together Joan, so much to talk about. Have you had chance to give her a ride out in your new car, although I don't expect Dave feels like going out at the moment.
Can't help with a pattern for you Sandra. I've finished my effort of a cardi, it's massive :sm02: :sm02: and with it being striped-- using different colour balls of wool it was a swine to sew up. It'll be lovely to wrap around me in the winter evenings though with room to spare for Luna or anybody who visits, which is most unlikely at the moment !!!
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

We went to a local market yesterday morning, it was lovely and sunny for a change though cold. I bought some pigs face plants and hubby bought a couple of books and some apricot jam. It was a nice change as this market hasn’t been on for 18 months. Hubby is going to put wire around the plants until they get established otherwise the rabbits will probably eat them. I noticed there was a dead rabbit in my neighbours garden the other day, it was stretched out like it was sleeping. I’m glad he’s moved it, it would have got pretty stinky.
XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yum-yum apricot jam one of my faves.We have a farmers market once a month, or I should say ,used to have one, but because I don't travel on public transport these days , it's over a year since I went so I don't know if it still happens..This bl***y covid spoils everything and while there are fools who won't have the jabs it ain't going away is it.
What's your opinion about all these footie matches and tennis tournaments? I don't agree with it, I know they say we've got to get back to some kind of normality, but the crowds who flock to these games is defeating the object, same with music festivals, crazy.
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Agree wholeheartedly with you Jan. Our country allows sports people in yet if someone wants to visit a dying relative in another state they have to quarantine for two weeks in a hotel. This recently happened where the son and his wife had both been vaccinated and had passed numerous tests yet they were denied seeing his dying father. Fortunately, with all the public outcry, they were eventually allowed to see him. 
I just saw on our news a story from the uk concerning a chap called Hancock who I presume is a parliament member. He was caught on security camera, snogging ( that’s what they called it ) a colleague. His hands were everywhere, haha. They are both married to other people but the government are more concerned that they have broken the Covid rule of not having close contact. Haha
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Best of that Hancock news is that he came on TV saying people must still keep their distance,

Health Secretary Matt Hancock has resigned after he admitted breaching social distancing guidance, saying "those of us who make these rules have got to stick by them".

His resignation and apology followed photos published by the Sun newspaper showing him in an embrace with a colleague, Gina Coladangelo.

The paper says the photos of the pair - both of whom are married - were taken inside the Department of Health and Social Care (DHSC) on 6 May 2021.

Labour and the Liberal Democrats had called for the health secretary to be sacked before he quit.


Thought you might want to read this. ha ha.

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Crikey, he was doing more than embracing her in the video, he’s obviously a ‘ bottoms ‘ man, haha. Such hypocrites aren’t they ? I feel sorry for his wife, she looks lovely and had no idea of the affair. I wonder if his fancy woman’s husband will forgive her though it seems she is a multi millionaire so probably won’t care. 
We have the same sort of stuff going on here. Barnaby Joyce was the leader of the National party here but got the boot to back bench because he left his wife and children for his young PA. He was old enough to be her dad but they’ve since married and now he’s got his top job back in Parliament. He always preached about the holiness of families etc yet he was playing up and got his mistress pregnant. Gee, I just don’t know ! 
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't know how these creeps get into parliament, you can't trust any of them, and they think that because of the position they're in they can do what they like, forgetting that the 'gutter press' will find them out and with these big zoom lens on their cameras can spot them from a distance.
Anyway, let 'em get on with it,not interested in politics, all as bent as a nine bob note.
Our weather is similar to yours Sue, I know it's your winter and it seems like that here these last couple of weeks,rain and really cold -- good old British summer ha ha.
I bet our Joan is having a lovely time with Susan home with her and Dave.
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Excellent Time for Joan and Dave, that’s for sure. Hope the weather improves Jan, it seems to go from one extreme to another.
Hubby had to take our car into Launceston this morning to get a tow bar fitted. He had to hang around for 4 hours but luckily Bunnings was only a 10 minute walk away so he spent a couple of hours in there. It’s a chain of large hardware stores and I thought, oh no, what’s he going to come home with. Anyway, he only bought some solar lights for the garden ( I think ) and he had a coffee and a donut at the cafe there. He’s got so many tools and gadgets in the garage , was your Ron the same ? 
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Forever buying tools was my Ron, he loved mooching round stalls at Sunday car boot sales, it was held in a huge field, loads of stalls selling everything you can imagine, he liked the old type tools best, all rusty old things, then spend ages cleaning, oiling and getting them back looking as new.Kept the old darling happy and out of mischief ha ha.My. sons cleared his shed and shared them,and are still used today, one of my g/sons loves working with wood, so lots of woodworking tools to keep him happy.
It was good for hubby to be able to have a look round Bunnings, I bet he was in his glory
:sm02: Coffee and a donut rounded his wander round a treat. Solar lights for the garden are lovely, I have some in my garden that Laura bought me last year.
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Great that Ron’s tools have gone to your sons and grandson where they are being used. Lots of memories in them for your boys to share. I love markets like you describe Jan, there’s one in nearby Exeter that puts on a good day every couple of months or so. Hubby likes looking at the old tools and jars of screws and bits and bobs. I love the smell of old tools, it’s probably linseed oil if they’ve been well looked after. I like rummaging for anything really, especially fancy teapots. I’ve probably got about 300 or so though I don’t like tea. 
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Have got Andy here trimming my privet on the front garden,now that he and twin brother Jim are taking a back seat and letting the young 'uns be in charge of some of the work they take a day off and leave them to it, their sons will take over one day and they have a team of skilled workers.
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

It will be lovely having Andy there giving you a hand in the garden, can he patch up your garden hose while he’s there ? 
I bet Andy is hoping to have some of your home baking, anything in the oven ?
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just a few rock cakes I made left from the other day, he had a couple with a cuppa, no didn't fix the garden hose, but he did give me one of his old ones when he came last week.It isn't a stretchy one but better than none. 
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keeping warm with the wood fire on and a nice cup of coffee. I’m just watching an episode of Flog it, I like that show plus the presenter. 
L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Lime or lemon pie? 

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

sandj said:


> Lime or lemon pie?
> 
> M


Mmmmm decisions decisions. I'll have a slice of each please. :sm24:

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Naughty Sue, but ok you can have a slice of each, and I'll have the same please with a dollop of thick gream.
Anther dull day here. not cold enough to light the fire, but need a cardi on.It's a perfect temperature for getting out in the garden for some weeding, but I haven't got the energy and I'd be huffing and puffing !
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh well Jan, you put your feet up instead, the weeds can wait. Have you done any painting recently ? Maybe you can have an artistic day, will Luna pose for you, haha.
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Promised to paint an owl for my baby great g/son. I have a picture of one and he stares at it so I told Daddy Matthew I'll paint a picture for his room, thanks for the reminder Sue. --You are right the weeds can wait, I'd rather be indoors knitting or crochet and maybe get the paints out later, have to be in the mood to paint Sue.
:sm16: 
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite fun to have a painting from Great Grandma, especially of an owl. Something that baby can keep forever too. Yes, I suppose you would have to be in the mood to get your paints out, I’m trying to get my knitting mojo back. I haven’t got very far with the sock that I was attempting to knit. My iPad is to blame, time gets away when I’m on it what with one thing and another.
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Remembering the newborn will soon be here must get your mojo to knit, I would think Sue. I haven't been knitting much myself. Mostly doing word search and reading. 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

She (DIL ) was having her baby shower on Saturday which her friend had organised. Now, with the lockdowns in her area she has postponed it until later in the month. Her Nanna is a fabulous knitter so I’m leaving all that up to her. She makes beautiful shawls to order so I’m sure she has got lots of things ready for the new baby. I was thinking about making some bibs as I’ve got quite a stash of cotton but I haven’t started any. 
I got a letter from the health service today, reminding me that my mammogram is due. They’ve given me a date in August but I need to see what’s happening after I’ve had the echocardiogram before I can confirm. 
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The thought of the Echo might have a lot to do why you don't feel like doing anything. I hope you find the answer quick that you can go along with your life. Sometimes getting older just isn't any fun especially if it involves our health. My son has been having lots of problems with his feet. He did find out that he is flat footed and has the gout. The doctor put him on meds for it. I had him buy himself a decent pair of shoes. My hubby encouraging him to take the CBD Oil. I really want him to go back to see the doctor if none of this will help. I hate seeing limp at a young age of 45. 

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U are right Ann, I have been thinking about the Echo. I try not to but it’s constantly at the back of my mind. I’ll be so relieved when I’ve had it and know the outcome.
Would you believe that I’ve now got flat feet ? My podiatrist told me a couple of years back and I was really surprised, he said it can be due to the ageing process, something else for the list, duh. I’ve got a nice pair of court shoes, specially for flat feet. They cost quite a bit but they are leather and are really comfortable. I’ve also got special sneakers but I do walk around the house in just socks.
Hope your son is soon over the gout, I believe that is very painful.
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very painful, I think if you have any arthritis attack it can be very painful. I had it in my left arm and my legs. It hurts so bad sometimes you wonder what hit you. I know you said you can't get the CBD Oil by you but I truly believe in it especially with arthritis. I bought a small bottle today because Art gave his to my son. The cost of it was $75 for a small bottle. It's a good thing one only needs three small drops of it a day. Once the arthritis isn't bothering you any more you don't take it. I took for a week and half with my legs and then I was OK I quit taking it. This must have been two years ago. 

W, X, Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, I suffer with arthritis though fortunately I’ve never had gout. 
The rules in regards to medicinal cannabis have changed in Tasmania from today. It’s easier for your GP to give you a script for it without having to go through the very long process. I asked my pharmacist today as he was on the local ABC radio station last night, discussing it. He told me that my GP doesn’t want to be involved because of her views but the other GP is open to it but will need 5 or so weeks for training. He said it’s very frustrating but I can search online and find a GP on the mainland who could give me an online consultation and prescribe it. I’m going to have a look and see what I can find. It’s a shame that we are still living in the dark ages here.
ZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ZZZ sleepy time for me, I need to be in the water at 7am the only time the Community Center has arthritis classes. 

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Away with the fairies, night night Ann. Sleep well.
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Back home from the water exercises, feel a little tire. I need to keep going today wash to do and I will hang out beautiful day for that. I need to take care of my plants. 

A neighbor's husband wants us to take his wife with us when we do the exercises. She has the start of dementia, this morning when I called them. She forgot about going. She couldn't figured out why I was calling her so early. She wanted me to bring back a copy of the schedule. I told her Tuesday and Thursday at 6:45 we will be picking you up. 7am in the water. I'm not a early riser so I'm rolling out of bed almost straight into the water. 
I need the exercises so I'm doing it. I realize it is hard on her but her husband should be getting her up and have her ready when we go pick her up. 

C


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Came back home from my sons after a lovely 6 days with them all. So much noise and cuddles from the 4 grandchildren. I even helped them to hack out dinosaurs from volcanoes. A kit we bought them for Christmas. We celebrated last Christmas, three birthday, fathers' day etc., our world has been on hold for the past year. Lovely to see all the extended family too on the Sunday. Now back and enjoying the peace and quiet of my home. The garden has gone wild while I have been away so lots of veg ready to eat.



D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Delightful time you have had with the family Jeannie. Let’s hope you can do it again soon.
Ann, I agree with you, your neighbours husband should have had her organised for the water exercises. It’s a bit of a responsibility for you to have to keep an eye on her too, hope she won’t wander off. 
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ever so pleased you had a wonderful time with your family Jeannie, hope it's not too long before you can do it again.
My dil is trying to organise a get together to celebrate b/days, new babies, over the last year, but we still have to wait for the go ahead from Mr. Johnson !! He keeps moving the goal posts due to rising numbers in covid.(sigh) !
Ann I think I would have to refuse taking on the responsibility of caring for your neighbour, the water excersises would be good for her, but maybe an alternative way for her to be able to do them, perhaps classes somewhere?

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Forgot to say Congratulations on England’s win against Germany. Three cheers, Whoopee. Who and when do they play next ? I’ll have to remind hubby to watch it even though he’s originally from Scotland.
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

The next England game on TV is Ukraine v England on Saturday 3rd July 2021 in a UEFA Euro 2020 Quarter-Final and the match kicks off at 8:00pm.
Sat, 3 Jul
Ukraine v England
Thu, 2 Sept
Hungary v England
Sun, 5 Sept
England v Andorra

Got to give the lads some support winning after all these years, is it 50 years since England won?
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Have faith, they must be due a win then. Thanks for the info Jan on their upcoming games, hubby probably won’t watch it live as it will be on at 5 am. Who are they picking to win ?
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I have no idea who they are picking to win because I'm not really interested in footie, I prefer watching Rugby, reason being they all play like proper blokes who don't lie rolling about on the ground if they've been accidently kicked or shouldered, they just get up get on with it. Lovely big thighs to drool over as well ha ha ha ha.
J


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Jeannie agrees with Jan about the footie fellas. Give me a well built rugby player every time. Not really a sports fan of either really. Thinking about making some Elderflower cordial. When I get my energy back from my trip. 


K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Knitting a little blanket for Lauras Jack Russel terrier, he's a lovely little dog and feels the cold bless him.
We used to make elderflower wine,it's a sparkling wine and very, very potent, elderflowere cordial is lovey too.
We made elderberry wine, which of course is a red wine, very nice too.
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Little blanket how sweet of you Jan to knit for comfort for the little dog. My GD ask us today why don't we get a dog. We are too old to get another dog, we couldn't take care of the dog like it needs to taken care of. My GD is the only child and as much as she would like to have a dog her parents really don't want one. It's Best if you don't want to take care of the dog is not to have one. Dogs and cats can be good companionship but they need to be taken care of. 

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Miss our pets Ann but we are lucky that we get Bonnie the border collie over every day. I think I mentioned that hubby had put a little entry through the neighbouring fence for her. Every day when I feed the birds she accompanies me, then she walks with me to check our mailbox. She is so lovely to have around and our neighbours are happy that she classes our house as her second home. It’s a win all round.
N


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Not been too well lately so sorry if I am out of step with you all. DH has been the same as well but a few days after me, so it must have been a bug. I did do a test to see if it was Covid and thankfully it wasn’t but not sure what we have had.

Little dog blankets are always a welcome gift Jan. Yes I miss my cat Emmy, so much but I am still not ready to get another one. One day, maybe……….

It has just been pouring with rain here but the gardens will welcome it. My sunflowers are all planted out and starting to pull away but the sweet peas are quite spindly and slow this year.

I’ve just started a little cardigan for myself. Knitted with King Cole Bramble in the Loganberry shade - the same wool as my scarf. An afternoon of knitting and catching up with Classic Coronation street.

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh, Classic Corrie, we only got to see a couple of episodes here. I think we are catching up with the Corrie series, Harvey’s court case is on so I hope he gets sent down, haha.
We’ve had a lot of rain here and last night we had thunderstorms, really noisy but thankfully we didn’t loose any power.
Hope you and hubby are feeling much better now Sandra. The rash on my arm from the Covid jab is fading now thank goodness, it lasted for three weeks.
P


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Pleased to hear that the rash is going away now Sue. I had been wearing my watch and discovered a blister under the strap, so I put it to one side for another time. I packed the blister with Savlon and covered it with a plaster. The next day I noticed that the whole area where the plaster had been was raised, red and angry looking. Thankfully it has all cleared up but I think I had some rotten bugs inside me all the time. Also I had two bad nights sleep and ended up with the headache from hell. Today I feel a lot better, thanks.

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite a rotten time you’ve been having Sandra. Maybe you had an allergic reaction to the watch metal, especially if you’ve been getting warm weather. It’s amazing how hot and sweaty it can get underneath a watch strap.
Today is another wet day here, I was hoping to get the washing on the line but instead it’s had to go in the clothes dryer. 
DIL sent me a video last night of her unborn baby, wriggling around in her tummy. I’m sure he was waving to me, haha. She’s only got around another 6 weeks to go before the birth.
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ring in the News when he comes Sue, anxious to hear and see a picture! 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

So exciting and the time seems to have gone so quickly. I sent her some little outfits for her baby shower but she has opened them early ( I said she could ). One of the outfits is a little romper suit with a bow tie. He will probably fit into it when he’s around 3 months old. She’s thrilled with the gifts and phoned me as soon as the parcel arrived. Hopefully, there will be no lockdowns for the rescheduled baby shower.
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Time passes so quickly and before we know it you'll have news that baby has arrived, so exciting.
Lauras baby is due in September so there will be more exciting news.She gave me photos of the scan of her little boy,they're wonderful to look at, we had nothing like that did we, probably just as well when I had my twins ha ha ha .
It's muggy and warm here, one of those days where we have no sun but it's still quite warm.
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U are both excited about new Babies. No I didn't have any scans but I did have an x-ray, I don't think they would do that now!!!

Our lovely week has flown by. Susan took me (and my wheelchair) to a garden centre. My first trip anywhere non medical since the first lockdown. Had a good spend a lot on some nice plants...

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very exciting for you as well Joan to have a lovely trip out with Susan, I used to love a visit to garden centres before covid, so much lovely stuff to look at, and plants to buy of course. Did they have tea rooms where you visited?
Has Susan gone home now Joan? If she has, you'll have lots of lovely memories of her visit, and lets hope it's not too long before you can do it again.
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

We were going to the tea room but we had spent so much time wandering around we ran out of time!! Yes she has gone now but hopefully she can come back on her normal monthly weekend visits now.

Tomorrow we are going to Guys Hospital in London re future surgery for Dave. Fortunately they are sending transport to pick us up. We have to be ready to leave at 11.00 for appointment at 1.30. 

XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You'll have a long journey ahead tomorrow Joan, glad they've arranged transport . Remember to take a couple of snacks and drinks with you, because you don't know how long you might be hanging about-- then theres the journey home,

lets hope Dave is seen straight away.
Wont that be great if Susan is able to come and spend some weekends with you again, fingers crossed.
A


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

A lovely birthday card arrived from Bonnie P. She says she is missing us all in the kitchen. Rained all day today. but warm.


B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Birthday girl Jeannie, and we / I didn't know. A bit late but Happy Birthday, hope you had a lovely day.
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Celebrating your Birthday Jeannie, hopefully you a nice day. The weather by us is Scorching Hot!

Jeannie when or will it be your Birthday? 

D


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Dear all, sorry to say it was my 70th Birthday on Saturday 3rd July. Don't feel that old. Funny how my trip to see my son and family has had a marked effect on me in all sorts of ways.

I am glad to be back in my home (that I have been moaning about all winter) . Glad to be back to my nice kitchen and able to cook whatever I like when I like. Glad to have my lovely garden to potter around in. Glad to be loved. Glad to be well.




E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Extra belated Birthday wishes Jeannie! 

It's such a shame Bonnie can't join us in the "kitchen"

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Funny isn't it how we like to get back to our own homes, much as we enjoy seeing loved ones it's always good to get home.
But I bet they loved having you with them, and sorry to say goodbye.-- and yes as you say, we're healthy and loved, what more can we want.
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Good that we can venture out but sometimes nothing like being at home. My hubby once in awhile will say is it time to be quarantine when we get too busy. Ha Ha

I wonder if Bonnie will be ever able to join us again, like Joan said "It's such a Shame"

Jeannie, my brother turned 64 on July 3, my Birthday is the last day of this month. I feel when I turned 70 that's when I really started to feel my age, I will be 72. 
H


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Happy to be 70 if it means my wrinkles are valid . he he. What is Bonnie's problem. I forget why she cannot join us.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I believe what happen it had to do with the Porn that came on KP. She was on at the wrong time and she happen to see it and reported it to Admin. This happen could it be 2-3 years ago. Bonnie could explain it more to you. 
I think we all try to write to Admin. to get her back on. She never was a trouble maker and innocent person who liked hanging out with the ones in the kitchen. Bonnie and I would play the games when everyone else were sleeping. Bonnie try getting on so many times until I think she gave up. I don't understand the Admin. 

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jeannie, sorry we missed your birthday but sending happy belated wishes. I looked on your profile and you haven’t included your birthday date, you naughty girl. I will be 70 next April but like you I really don’t feel my age apart from the aches and pains.
Joan, so happy you and Dave had a great week with Susan. Spending time with her at the garden centre brought back lovely memories of when I visited my mum and dad in the uk in 2007. I took mum in her wheelchair to Bents, a local garden centre. It’s a huge place and has a wonderful cafe plus when we went, it was close to Christmas and they had a magnificent display of Christmas trees. All different themes and colours, it really was awesome. Maybe if you google Bents it will show you some of the displays. I doubt though that they’ve been able to have them for the last couple of years due to Covid. 
Hope all goes well for Dave’s appointment tomorrow.
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitchen is quiet today, is everyone taking naps. The Heat can drain us. After today the temps should drop and cool off for a bit. I didn't do much today except cleaned up the kitchen and finish reading the book "Four Winds". 

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lonely in the kitchen isn’t it Ann ? I’ve just got in from a grocery shopping trip, put everything away and now I’m having a rest in the recliner. I attempted to put an online order on yesterday but the website kept crashing, I phoned so called Customer Care and was told there was an hour and 5 minute wait to speak to anyone. Sheesh. I’ve had a few problems with the company of late so we shopped at there opposition today. I might start ordering from them in future.
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Must be irritating Sue, you need to be able to trust the grocery Store!

Recovering from yesterdays visit to Guys Hosp We were picked up at 11.00 and got home at 6.45. A long tiring day, although I must say we were well looked after. We were both taken by wheelchair to the main dept. The appt was scheduled for at least 2 hours.. 

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ordeal over Joan, but what a long day for you both. Pleased to hear you were both well looked after.Hope when Dave gets results it'll be good news.
I've been under the weather with sneezing and non stop runny nose, thought at first it was hayfever, but it lasted over a week and I'm just about back to normal. It must have been a really bad head cold. How I caught it is anyones guess because when ever I go out(to Co-op or post office) I wear a mask and sanitize, mystery.
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Poor Jan, hope you are feeling much better now. It’s always a worry when you get a head cold that it doesn’t go to your chest. I’ve had hay fever that has lasted a few days so don’t count it out.
Joan, I’m glad that Dave’s appointment has been and gone. It would have been a very long tiring day for you both. You can rest up now and put your feet up. Hope Dave’s results come back good.
Q/R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quickly get better Jan, colds can be nasty things if they hang around. Bugs seem to be floating around in the air, don't they?

We have just got back from the diabetic clinic at the GP, glad that's all done for the rest of the week and we can now recover. 



R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rest up now Joan and Dave, no more appointments for a while now I hope.

I was due for a hearing test today, but have cancelled and in fairness to Helen who was going to take me I didn't want to risk being in the car with her even if I wore a mask, the audiologist thanked me for cancelling.

Lovely news yesterday, Laura and James got engaged, they're spending a few day in Wales in their motor home, and thats where James popped the question, all romantic on the beach Laura said when she phoned me- Ha ha ha.---- with their two dogs yapping round them
:sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm16: 
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Skipping your appointment was a smart thing to do Jan, hope you get better. I had hay fever really bad when I was a kid. I couldn't wait until Autumn came killed all the pollen in the air. Autumn is still my favorite time of the year. It seem the older I got I out grew the hay fever, I'm glad those days are over it. When I was a kid I spent a lot of times indoors in the summer while most kids were outside.
Congratulations for Laura & James!!!
Joan and Dave today is the day of Rest after your long day at the Clinic!

T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Taking all your posts today, it seems to be mostly good news. Sorry you ve had a rotten cold Jan. I'm looking forward to a coffee and cake at the Wednesday coffee morning at the church - not that I am religious, but it's part of being involved in the village. None of my other little clubs are going yet. Just looked up the figures for the latest covid admissions and total number of infections and it doesn't sound at all good. You probably made the right choice to avoid the hearing test Jan. My large dahlia is full of buds. Can;t wait for it to flower as it usually gives me a vase of blooms in the kitchen all summer long.

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U lucky thing Jeannie, growing dahlias in your garden. They are one of my favourite flowers but I know that if I attempted to grow one, either the pademelons or the possums would eat it. Can you post a picture when your flowers are in bloom please ? 
Congratulations to Laura and James, it was lovely that their furbabies could join in with the proposal too, haha.
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very pleased for Laura and James. Well I'm recovered from that awful cold, glad it didn't go to my chest.
Dahlias are beautiful, do you get ear-wigs in the blooms Jeannie ? My Dad used to grow them and would put a plant pot on top of a cane to catch earwigs. :sm02: We're having a good share of rain lately, no need to water gardens, but by golly them tha weeds love it.
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Weeds, weeds and more weeds. I’ve got them as well and the weather hasn’t been dry enough to spray them. We’ve got some strange looking toadstools popping up as well, I’ve never seen so many. Hope they’re not magic mushrooms, haha.
Glad you are over the head cold Jan, stay safe and well.xx
XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You go out and collect some of them magic mushrooms Sue and lets have a 'raveup' hahahah

It's hard to believe we are into July and the weather is more like October !!It's our summer for goodness sake, whats gone wrong--- secretly I love it just as it is, nice cool temperature, not being too hot in bed, no itchy legs, yes I like it ha ha.
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Although the cooler weather is ok I wish it was a bit dryer... The damp aggravates my arthritis and I can't spray the weeds!! 

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Be good to have a rave up wouldn’t it, haha. Hubby came home from golf today, he didn’t play very well and was frozen ! It was a cold day even though the sun was out, the temperature only got to 10 degrees and he didn’t take his beanie with him, only his cap. I bet he will remember it in future, it took a while for his ears to thaw out, haha.
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cap is no use on a windy rainy day, poor chap, I hope you had something nice and warming for him, I'm talking a nice sheperds pie or beef stew, ha ha. Make him a spare beanie to keep in his golfing bag.

Rock cakes in the oven, gotta be careful and pace myself eating them, no-body else here to share them with, I've suggested the kids all stay away for a few more days to make sure my cold has really gone.
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Doesn’t listen to me Jan, typical man. He’s got 3 beanies and I’ve suggested he leaves one in his golf bag but no, he knows best. At least it was sunny while he was playing golf, no rain or wind but the course is right on the Bass Straits which is the body of water separating the mainland from Tasmania so always cooler. 
Ooh, wish I could share your rock cakes, mmm, straight out of the oven. You’ll have to freeze some for when you’ve got open house again.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eeh I wrote a post on here earlier but it seems to have vanished! 

Men always seem to think they know best don't they and don't like helpful suggestions.

Glad you are feeling better Jan, do you test yourself for covid?

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

‘fraid they class it as nagging. I hate being called a nag, I’m just offering helpful advice, haha.
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good thing advice, but it is often construed as nagging. Maybe hubby will learn from his frozen ears. Ha ha. 

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Have sent off for some covid home tests Joan
they're free so Helen suggested I send for some.
I'll pop a few in a box and freeze them Sue, then I won't be tempted. They are rather more-ish. Ham and egg salad for tonights meal, and rhubarb crumble I made this morning, with strawb. yogurt.
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> You go out and collect some of them magic mushrooms Sue and lets have a 'raveup' hahahah
> 
> It's hard to believe we are into July and the weather is more like October !!It's our summer for goodness sake, whats gone wrong--- secretly I love it just as it is, nice cool temperature, not being too hot in bed, no itchy legs, yes I like it ha ha.
> A


I can't believe we are having the same kind of weather across the pond. The rain was a Blessing! Along with the rain came the cooler weather. I must say this year the weather was certainly off pattern compare to what we use to have. Spring brought in the real hot weather now we are having Oct. Weather :sm06: :sm11:

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

July here is usually very good, even had heatwaves, not this year though, I think mother nature has got her seasons mixed up, here and across the pond. But we must not grumble, as long as we are all in reasonably good health that's the main thing.
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Health can mean Millions of Dollars, we have minor aches and pains but as long as we know what we have we have good doctors who make us better. 

Looked at the Rain Gauge we got 2 inches so far. Now it's time for the sun to come out. 

My middle daughter got her Master Degree in Social Work. She couldn't find work in the field and settle for working for a Ins. Co. A month ago she got contacted by the Crisis Center if she would be interested in a job. 
She did some internship for them while going to college. Of course she wanted the job. She was here last night, she said the most common age for her calls are the ages of 10 thru 14. I was surprise what she said. I do remember her saying when she went to college that those ages are most crucial because these are the ages that their hormones are changing from being a child to an adult. She will be working somewhat with the law enforcement. She mention which is important that with the law and social worker when worked together they can feed from one another. A good social worker will give the law and the client time to calm down. 

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kudos to your daughter Ann, sounds a really interesting and rewarding job, good luck to her.
We are just having yet another heavy rain storm-- when is it going to stop.
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely sunny day here but cold, 8 degrees when we were in town. I’m glad I wore my thicker jacket and my gloves. We called in to see our neighbour as it’s his birthday today. Tomorrow is my other neighbours birthday, we usually all get together but her hubby is having chemo treatment so has to isolate inbetween visits.
Well done to your daughter Ann, it’s great that she’s got a job that she always wanted and will be able to help those in need. I wouldn’t like to be a teenager these days, so many more pressures than we had.
M


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

My oldest grand daughter is ten and she is already showing signs of teenager syndrome. What a shame they grow up so quickly these days and what a shame the schools are now filling their heads with questionable beliefs. Some of the stuff she comes out with from school teachers amazes me.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I agree with you Jeannie, what happened to the innocence of young children? We were never taught some of the stuff kids learn about today. In my opinion half the problems of teenagers are down to them knowing far too much about drugs and sex at such a young age-- or am I being old fashioned?
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just look at the TV today compare to what we had even the commercials tell more than I would any young person to know. Sex and Drugs aren't hidden whatever you wanted to know you will find pretty quick on the internet.

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Know what you mean, some of our tv ads should only be shown late at night, if at all. All these dating sites we have here, showing often scantily clad women, romping around with their boyfriends ( or girlfriends) in bed. I don’t know what my mum would think, if anyone even kissed on tv she would turn it off. 
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Love making on TV and in the movies have really changed since we were young. I remember when the married couple couldn't share the same bed. Now I thought that was ridiculous.
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mmmm, good type of contraception eh ? Haha
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Never knew what periods were, or where babies came from, things like that were never talked about. I had to ask one of the big girls at school when I saw 'spots' in my pants !! She just told me to tell my Mum-- then I was worried about what I would say to her !! Talk about the dark ages
:sm02: :sm02: 
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh that brings back horror memories Jan. I remember a girl at school telling me how babies were made and I was horrified, I thought my mum and dad wouldn’t do THAT ! Haha 
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Preparing littlies about the facts of life these days are taught at schools here from a very early age. Imagine 8-10 year olds learning about condoms and sanitary wear, we -I - was still playing dolls and skipping, hop-scotch at that age, why fill kids heads with all that grown up stuff, later in the high school is ok, but let little ones be little I say.
Love you imagining your Mum and Dad doing THAT ha ha 
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Questionable modern education, I didn't know anything until I was 12 or 13. None the worse for it in my opinion.

Keep losing the internet so will be popping in and out...

R


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Really got to know everything by the time as I was 11 years old as my mam was a nurse. I can remember explaining to one girl in my class just what periods were. Our cat once had kittens after getting out of the house for a time and that is how she explained the child birth etc.

I have had a rotten cold and headache all this week, thankfully on the mend now.

Bathroom got started last monday and the plasterer has been here yesterday and today. On monday the fitter arrives to put together the bathroom and later the tiles will be fitted. I am soooooo fed up with getting a wash down in the kitchen and washing my hair in the kitchen sink. Oh well, it will be good when it is done. The mess isn’t too bad.

No luck with getting anyone to do the garden paths etc so DH has started to do them himself. Just hope his back holds out.

Steak, chips, onion rings and mushrooms for tea tonight. 

S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Spag bol. for dinner. I was wearing popeye t-shirt and shorts when I was ten and up trees with my brothers and scrumping apples from the orchard of a big house. Well believe it or not my little grand daughter told me I had "made a racist comment " when I told her brother he had black feet after playing in the garden. Whatever next!!!

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tut tut Jeannie, you know you can’t say the black word anymore, haha. It’s awful how the kids are being taught such woke nonsense in schools these days. It’s happening here in Oz too, I wish they would start teaching the basics instead of such crap.
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U are so right Sue, let's get down to the basics and leave kids be kids as long as possible. I have feeling that a lot of this stuff is coming from the parents. I have a friend who sent her daughter to college to become an elementary teacher. Her first year of teaching 4-K was in a poor section of town. She couldn't get the parents to come to the teachers conferences then the following year she switch schools. This school was in an upper class neighborhood. She lost all say so because the parents came to the teachers conferences and were telling her how to run her class. Finally after two years of teaching she quit. She ended up marrying a well to do man and decided to have children of their own. 

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very sensible of your daughter Ann, my g/daughter teaches 6-8 year olds,most come from poor families who have no manners, she gets spat at, sworn at kicked all sorts of things that would never me tolerated in our day, and she can't do a thing about it, neither can the head of school.--She's moved to a better area now and the kids are lovely she told me, and better pay.!!

Very cloudy and stuffy today , no sunshine or wind.
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Who would want to be a teacher these days ? In my day, we were terrified of the teachers as the cane would be used on naughty children or sometimes the ruler across your hand. We had respect for the teachers and our elders and of course the police. It was all part of our upbringing. Not like now where even the parents aren’t allowed to smack and discipline has vanished out of the door. Where’s it going to end ?
XYZA


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

A lot of pain at the moment due to my Neurophathy in feet and legs. So having a sit down and a go on KP.
I have made a 2lb Welsh Tea Loaf. The house smell lush. Plenty of rain overnight. Fed all the veg and it's loving it. My niece started to work for British schools Overseas. She got a very different attitude from the Head, Parents and children. She enjoyed working in Russia, China and Dubai. 
She has now moved permanently back here to marry her Fiance and cannot tolerate the schools here. What have we done to our systems in Britain.

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

B*****ered the school system up Jeannie that what's happened.

So sorry your feet and legs are playing up, rest and take it easy my friend. Save a slice of tea loaf for me please, love it.
Youll be reaping lovely veg's soon, can't beat home grown. My sons runner beans are coming along nicely, can't wait for him to bring me some, and they freeze well.
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Can't say I know a lot about modern schools but I do know they have changed from when I was at school. Respect seems to be a forgotten notion. 

The weather here is showery chilly and not inviting at all.

Would you believe it's two weeks since Susan's visit. Doesn't time fly?

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Did Susan say when she will be back, Joan? Next week I will be having two first cousins (brother & sister) come to my house for the very first time. They will be here next week Friday during the day, Art & I are planning on taking them out for fish. It's time I give the house a good cleaning before they come. ha ha Does anyone know of a cleaning lady? 

E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Can't wait to start picking my beans too. At the moment they are covered in flowers. Tomatoes are coming along nicely too. Had chicken, sausage and peppers in a sweet chilli sauce with rice. All in one pan. yum.

Feet and legs settled nicely.


D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dastardly nuisance is neuropathy Jeannie, I suffer as well. My recliner chair has been a godsend in easing the problem though it’s only a temporary fix.
I’ve just seen on the news, our aussie girl, Ash Barty has won the ladies Wimbledon. I’m so happy for her, she is such a humble girl and so deserves the win.
I’ll be leaving to go for my echocardiogram in an hour or so, I must say, I’m pretty nervous.
E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Echocardiogram, what is that for? Hope you get a good result. My friend has just had a bit of a turn in the garden and her power has gone from her arm and leg. Looks a bit like a mini stroke to me. but the GP hasn't done anything for her as yet. It happened 2 weeks ago and she sas to wait till next wednesday for blood test and ECG. The NHS has gone to the dogs if you ask me.


F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

From Atrial Fibrillation which I had last year. It was discovered I had a leaky mitral valve so they want to check it’s progress. Hope it’s not too bad, I really don’t want to go under the knife. I do get out of breath easily and get lightheaded so I suppose if that gets fixed then it will be a life changer for me.
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good news is what I'm hoping for you Sue! :sm11: Do you have to wait for the result? Getting older seems to bring problems to all of us doesn't it?

Anyone else in the UK fed up with the football? We will be glad when it is all over regardless of who wins...

A new word game I case anyone has missed it:

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-709162-8.html#16187549

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello Joan, yes, I have to wait for the results, hopefully not too long. The receptionist said that because I saw the cardiologist a couple of weeks ago, he will phone me with the results. That way, I won’t have to pay for another consultation.
Is the football final on today in the uk ? I hope England wins.
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Having fun with the new game :sm24: 

I'm hoping for good news for Sue as well.

Haven't been watching footie, but keeping fingers crossed for tonight, England deserve to win, they've played so well up to now. Think I might have a look tonight while I'm knitting.
I've just crocheted a couple of magic fiddle thingys for people with alzheimers, My friends Mum is in a care home with it, so I'm giving them to her to see if it helps her Mum, she told me she's always picking and fiddling with her hanky. ( a gents cotton one )
I


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

I hope ???????????????????????????? win tonight! 

Hope you get good news Sue.

Bathroom should be finished by next weekend. Yahoooooo! 

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jolly good news about your bathroom Sandra.

Yes fingers crossed for England tonight. -- COME ON ENGLAND ! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Know what ? I bet there’s a few sore heads tomorrow with the fans downing a few bevvies tonight. What time does the game start ? 
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Limbers up with all the commentators predicting the winner and talking all kinds of drivel :sm16: :sm02: at 7.00pm. Should be a good match, Italy has some good players -- so I've heard. But I'm hoping we're better 
:sm02: 

Kick of 8.00 pm
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Must ask Sue before I forget. --- Sue have you ever watched Australian ninja warriors on your TV ? Because there's b8888er all on our TV at the moment I was flicking channels and came across it, made me laugh but interesting.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

No Jan, I haven’t watched the show. To be honest, I’ve never heard of it haha. I don’t watch commercial tv much, mainly Fox tv though that is lousy a lot of the time. We get Bargain Hunt, Escape to the country, Antiques road trip etc on Fox tv plus Coronation Street so that’s why we pay for it. 
Sorry to hear that England lost against Italy. There’s always next time and at least they made it through to the finals. I’m sure my niece and her family are really upset, they are big Manchester United fans and love the soccer. They’ve probably got hangovers today. 
O


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh what a shame that we didn’t win the football but well done to the players! I did think that they played well but according to DH the Italian players did better. I am not an expert but I thought the Italian team kept throwing themselves on the ground quite a bit. But what do I know?

The units are going into the bathroom and the tiler will be here friday, saturday and Sunday. Ahhhhhh the light is appearing at the end of the tunnel.

Also our neighbours house on the nice side went on the market last friday and already (today) we have seen two lots of people looking around it. Fingers crossed that they are NOT related to the horrible neighbours on the other side. Let’s hope they are nice friendly people.

P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pleased you'll be when have that lovely new bathroom finished!!

Hope you have some nice new neighbours Sandra...

Don't know where everyone is today, hope all is well.

QR


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ran to the VA Office today ha ha Actually by car the VA is 35 miles away. Art got his eyes checked and got a new pair of glasses. Not much change in his eye sight. 

Sandra I would Love to see your new bathroom do you think you could send us a picture when it's done. Is the bathroom turning out the way you wanted it to? 

We have new neighbors next to us, they are friendly but still keep their distance. The ones who use to live there their kids use our yard without permission. Neither one of the kids parents talked to us. We are contented that the new ones moved in. 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sandra, I bet you can’t wait for your new bathroom to be finished. You will have to throw a bathroom shower party when it’s finished, haha.
We are so lucky here, our neighbours are great and we are all in similar age brackets ( old farts ) haha. Joan, have you got anyone new next to you yet ? Hopefully if you have, it’s someone nice like your dear late neighbour.
Raining here today but that’s ok as long as it doesn’t hang around for too long. Hubby has golf tomorrow so it will be good if the sun comes out for him and his golfing buddies.
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

The rain here has watered the garden nicely just hope the weeds don't grow too fast now. Hope it stops for Scoty's golf.

We do have new neighbours they are young relatives of the people on the other side, they are not particularly friendly, Sue. Not unfriendly though, if that doesn't sound daft!!!

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Understand what you mean Joan. Maybe they are just in the settling in stage and will be a bit more sociable later on. 
Yes, I hope the rain stops for tomorrow’s golf. It’s really come down hard today. I had to laugh at the galahs, they love the rain. They swing on the power lines by their beaks and spread their wings to catch the rain, they look so comical.
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very Colorful and sounds like they can be comical. I wasn't sure what Galahs were I had to look it up. They look like our morning doves but they are white. 
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

We love the galahs, they are related to the cockatoos. 
Well, hubby left for golf so hopefully the rain will keep away. It’s overcast but the clouds are high. I made him call one of his mates who lives almost on the golf course for a weather check. According to him, it’s looking promising but what is it they say, it NEVER rains on a golf course. Yeah right, whatever, haha.
XYZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra Stormy weather headed our way for Wed. afternoon into Thursday. Worst of the Storm should hit us while we are sleeping. 

Was Scoty able to golfed today? I hope the rain was postponed for him. Golfing is such a wonderful exercise. I never did the sport and now I'm too old to start. I wished I did when I was younger. 

Y, Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, he’s golfing at the moment. He should be home in approximately 3 hours. We had a huge downpour an hour or go, I hope it didn’t fall at Greens Beach where he’s playing. 
I did attempt to learn the game a few years back but arthritis in my hand and wrist made it too painful. 
Hope your stormy weather doesn’t cause any outdoor damage Ann. How are you going with your tomato plants this year ?ZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

At the moment for the last few days we have had no rain! --and no hot sunshine either, just right temp. for me.
I've been giving my eyes a rest from the laptop, they have been very watery so thought I'd rest them. I'm due for another injection this month.
Theo is one year old today, my son(his 
(grandpa) is picking me up later to see him and have some b/day cake. He is almost walking he's taken a few steps on his own, then sits down and laughs.
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Big hugs for Theo, I can’t believe he’s one already. Such a lovely time when they start to walk isn’t it. Do mums still use the baby walkers that my generation had. As long as you had a house with no steps, they were great to keep the littles happy and occupied. Enjoy your day out later Jan, yum birthday cake.
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Clarkes shoes--- I've got a voucher for Theos first shoes, not very interesting for him--but Siobhan will be able to buy him some good shoes, not just store ones. I looked on line at the price of Clarkes baby shoes £40-£50, isn't that ridiculous?
I think Mummy will be happy, mine always had good shoes because I think it's most important. I've wrapped a little toy up for him to open.
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Delightful idea, Clarke’s shoes. My children wore them and so did I, including my school shoes. Not like today where kids wear all sorts of runners ( usually expensive label ones ) to school. 
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Every summer Mum bought me and my sisters Clarkes brown sandals, the T bar style with a buckle at the side-- remember them Sue? They were so comfy and lasted throughout the summer and polished up beautifully-- oh happy days ha ha. We also wore patent black anklestrap shoes at Easter with our new dresses and straw hats .
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Forgot about the patent leather shoes. I had a red pair and you could either have the strap over the shoe or hitch it around the heel. The first time I wore them I got awful blisters, I was at a wedding so I couldn’t take them off. I think I was about 9 or 10 and I had a beautiful paper nylon layered dress. Do you remember the paper nylon fabric Jan, it probably had another name. I thought I was the bees knees when I wore it.
Yes, my Clarke’s sandals had the t bar and buckle, they were very comfortable and well worth the price.
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Going back in time aren't we, even through the war years we never went without, Mum used to take our ration books to the greengrocer when word got round he had oranges !! and because I was a child with a green ration book, she got extra -- maybe 2 or 3 instead of 1 which adults got.
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Have memories of mum telling me about when she fell out with the owner of the corner shop over chocolate. My older brother was born in 1947 and whenever she tried to buy him some chocolate the shopkeeper said he didn’t have any due to rationing. She went in one day and he was selling some to one of the well to do customers so she chucked a fit, haha.
When did rationing finish Jan ?
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I was married in 1953 and I remember having to register with a butcher, so rationing ended about 1954.
Just back from seeing Theo, the flat was full of balloons, bunting , a table laid with snacks and a huge birthday cake which Siobhan had ordered from a home bakery for him. She was very pleased with the voucher.We only stayed an hour, because the flat isn't very big so friends were invited to drop in at intervals, some in, then out when others came.Her brother and partner came as we were leaving,so it's going to be a busy day ha ha.
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just a short quality time with Theo was all was needed today to wish him a Happy Birthday. He is only one and didn't want to tired him out. The day could get overwhelming with friends and relatives coming and going. 
If Theo is anything like my GD who is 11 when she was a baby she treasure lots of noise and people. She still does today. It's too bad that she is the only child. When she was a baby she was restless when the room got too quiet. Put her in a room full of lots of clatter she was most contented. 

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kindness for your feet. Jan you are so right to get well supported shoes from young on. I always try to get shoes for comfort but now my feet got so wide (WWW) I have a hard time fitting them. When I was younger I use to wear Clark's. My grandchildren first shoes I bought them were well supported shoes, shoes that would support their ankles. 

My son was having trouble with his feet awhile back. I had him get fitted for a steel toe boot that would fit him properly. The boots cost $150 which I told him I would pay for, an early Birthday gift. 
What a Blessing I don't see him limping anymore the boots are doing their job. Oh Yeah, my son will be 45 the 1st. of Sept.. No matter what age a Mother will always be a Mother. 

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely mum you are Ann, looking after your son’s health. I hope he’s no longer suffering with gout, very painful condition.
My feet have gotten wider too over the years, they used to be so slender and I’ve got long toes. Now they are so ugly with the bunions I like to hide them.
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

My Best shoes are New Balance Tie Shoes, very seldom wear dress shoes but I do have a full toe sandal and Mary Janes.

My son's gout with a pair of comfortable shoes are now under controlled. I was worried at first, I knew he was in pain. Way too young to retired he had to find results.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

New shoes I haven’t bought for ages. I have a good pair of walking shoes ( trainers ), my special orthopaedic court shoes, Diane Ferrier boots ( which I’ve had for years ) and orthopaedic flip flops. I’ve never been a shoe girl, just basics for me and when I’m indoors I wear a thick pair of socks to help ease the neuropathy.
Good news though Ann. From July 1 it’s supposed to be a lot easier to get a script for medicinal cannabis. I spoke to my GP yesterday via phone call and asked her about it. I have to phone her next week to give her my medical details in regards to pain relief etc. Fingers crossed I can at least try it.
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh Sue, fingers crossed you'll be able to get a script for cannibis.It will make life so much more comfortable for you.
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

People in some other countries have had legal access to it for ages and I believe the medicinal one has the ‘high’ ingredients removed. It’s worth a try, I’d love to get off the opioid pain patches.
Q


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Quite annoying that you cannot get cannabis on your script - life would certainly be a lot easier for you, I am sure. 

The bathroom should be finished by next wednesday now as the tiler cannot come along until friday/Saturday and Sunday. Then the rest of the bathroom will get finished. It hit a slight snag as the towel rail had been wrongly placed alongside the toilet!!!!! Both the fitter and DH hadn’t noticed this! I went in there the other night and pointed it out - what do these men have for brains? So now all the pipe work has to be moved, which they are doing right now, then replastering and hope it dries before the tiler gets here on friday. Oh well, big pants on and deep breaths. One of my friends will be phoning this afternoon and then it is back to knitting. 

Have you noticed some of the work on KP lately is so stunning. There are a lot of talented people on here. Happy knitting girls.

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really annoying for you Sandra, as if you would have the towel rail next to the toilet. Dare I ask where they had put the toilet roll holder or maybe they thought the towel rack was the toilet roll holder, haha. I’m sure everything will be perfect once it’s finished.
Sandra, can you get medicinal cannabis in the UK ?
S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

So far as I know we cannot get medical grade CBD. The only one we can get is very low grade in health stores.


I would go on it tomorrow for pain if I could get hold of it.

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Simple regulations don't come with the medical cannabis because in the States it isn't FDA approved. We found out that it does help with arthritis flare-ups. Sue, I hope if you get chance to use it the CBD Oil will help you. It isn't a one time dose. With our experience it took at least a week before you notice a difference. In my son's case it took a few weeks. 

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the info Ann. I suppose most meds can take a while before you notice the benefits.
It’s another very wet day here but we have to go into town regardless. We normally go in on Thursdays but because of yesterday’s wet weather we put it off. What’s the weather like for you girls ? 
I hope Joan is ok, not seen her for a couple of days.
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Umbrella something you must have Sue with the weather you are having! 
Last night we had rain storms, our rain gage said 3 1/2 inches. Tonight the weather is beautiful, the humidity has drop and the temps are at 72 degrees. Tomorrow we are suppose to have the same nice weather. 
Today my hubby & I cleaned our house for the company we will be getting. He did the downstairs bathroom and mopped up the kitchen floor. I did the dusting and vacuuming in the living are, TV room and dining room. 
My son will be sleeping over when he gets done working at 7am. All of our bedrooms are upstairs. He can have the upstairs because we will be entertaining downstairs. We are also will be going out to eat at noon. 

V, W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Well done with your working bee Ann. Isn’t it good when our hubbies muck in and help. Hope you enjoy your time with the visitors and enjoy your lunch out. 
Great that your weather is good, it’s still raining here.
XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You enjoy having your visitors Ann, also enjoy your meal out with them. Makes a nice change now that restrictions on having people to stay are lifted, it's so lovely to have company.
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Are you ok about Boris lifting all the restrictions in the uk Jan ? I hope it doesn’t cause more deaths though I’m assuming that most people have had their Covid vaccinations. I think I would be tempted to stay at home though and always wear a mask in public.
Do you know if Joan is ok ? I think she said that she was having internet problems. Hope she’s back soon.
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Boris has made one huge mistake I think Sue. It's far to early to be complacent about such a serious pandemic. Ok, I know things have got to get back to normal at some point, but this decision is far too early.I'll continue to wear a mask and sanitize when I go out (to the Co-op) ha ha. I'm not even going to think about riding on public transport even though I'd love to hop on the bus and go to market. We'll have to wait and see Sue, but I've a feeling we will have a second wave before long.
Not heard from Joan either, hope she and Dave are ok, I'll give it a couple of days then pm her.
C


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Can't be too careful with this nasty virus about. I do understand that business must be done and we can't shut down for ever. I only hope the officials know what they are doing. Not everyone agrees with this decision that has been made. I will be wearing my mask in the shops and sanitising everywhere I go.

Had a lovely morning baking. Made a large savoury flan for the freezer with peppers, mushrooms, courgette, onions, cheese and tomatoe on top. Also bread. and some sausage rolls. Looks lovely in the kitchen with it all laid out. must be feeling well if I can tolerate standing for so long. Long may it last.


D


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Don’t think it is a good idea to get rid of the masks over here yet. Also not sure that Boris knows what he is doing but enough said. 

Enjoy having your visitors Ann.

I’ve been busy in the kitchen this morning as well. Bangers prepared for tea with mash tonight with lovely thick gravy. Also made some Scotch Broth for tomorrow nights tea and Sunday with some part baked crusty bread which I got at Asda this morning.

No workmen here today but the tiler will be here tomorrow and Sunday as his other job has over run. I just hope he doesn’t rush our bathroom as we have been patient so far. We should be able to have a shower by thursday and I am sooooo looking forward to it.

DH is in the loft right now sorting out the new extractor fan for the bathroom. 

Lovely and warm today and might have a walk out later tonight when it cools down a bit.

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Exactly I think masks should still be worn for a while yet. We shall still wear ours. 

Internet is a bit erratic at the moment, trying to change to fibre connection, but the line is always busy...

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Foggy morning here, hubby has just gone into Launceston for some tv cables. We ordered a new IQ box from Foxtel so that there’s hopefully more choices to watch on tv. They sent the box but only one cable instead of three, hubby was NOT happy and I’m sure he will be phoning them later to complain. What is it they say, good help is hard to find ???
Good to see you back Joan, hope you get the Internet sorted. 
Yes girls, remember to wear those masks when you’re out and about.
G


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Got to keep wearing the masks for a while - I think. It is really hot and sunny here today. The tiler is here today and tomorrow and I pity him working in this heat. DH is laying paving slabs outside the back door which he started on the day that Megan and Harry got married - oh well, no rush!!!!! Not sure what I am going to do today as I am not a sunbather and it is too hot to work in the garden. 

H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Have to keep cool today it's said to be the hottest day of the year. Maybe do some watering this evening. I'm sure it won't rain and everything gets so dry. 

I


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Indeed Joan. Our plants will be watered tonight.

J


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Just heard from my DIL that my grandson, aged 15years has been tested positive for Covid. He has a sore throat, headache etc . She says that he is ok in himself. So they are all self isolating now for 10 days. 

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keep safe Sandra. Hope your grandson doesn’t get too sick with the Covid and hope the rest of the family don’t get it.
It’s spreading again here in Australia but fortunately here in Tasmania there’s been no recent cases. 
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Looks like a lot of school kids and teachers are having to isolate. My g/daughter(teacher) was in isolation just before the school hols, so has my neighbour , also a teacher.I hope your g/son isn't too poorly with it.
M


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

My sorry to hear that and I hope the poor lad gets better soon and none of the family get it. A bit close to home eh. Keeping indoors most of the day as it was so hot. Hoping for a car boot tomorrow but not if it is this hot. We wilt and die on top of Bude hills. 

Finished a little knitted cardigan for my grand daughter Vada. A very pale mint green and I did one row of dark green on the edges. Looks good.

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nasty Cold today, I woke up with it. I hope none my company got it. Our son decided to come join us. I called him up today to warn him. I don't wish this unto anyone. Just to think a year ago when my hubby and I isolate ourselves we were germ free. Not one cold for a full year, the moment we venture out then both of us catch something. 

Jeannie your cardi sounds sooo pretty but I'm partially to green. Green is one of my favorite colors. 

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh Ann, I hope you soon get over your cold and it doesn't go on your chest, plenty of water and chicken soup.
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Poor Ann, hope you don’t get too sick and end up with a chest infection. Perhaps Art can get to the pharmacy and buy some echinacea capsules for you. I swear by them in helping to reduce the symptoms of a cold.
We have finally got some sunshine here this morning so I’ve got the washing machine on. It will be nice to get the washing on the line for a change. I’m done with the rain.
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quick recovery Ann, hope that cold doesn't go to your chest.

We both had stomach upsets yesterday, feeling weak and tired today with no appetite so will just eat what I fancy. Dave still has a good appetite which I'm pleased about. He needs to keep his strength up.

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really pleased that Dave has been eating well, but sorry you are off yours for the moment Joan. Toast is my go to if my tummys off,-- mind in this heat your appetite seems to go.Salad and cold meat, eggs or fish is what I'll be eating, with plenty of water needless to say.At least my cottage is nice and cool, but I still have a couple of fans going.
S


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Really hope for a quick recovery Ann. Also hope Joan and Dave are ok with the upset stomachs. I am just so tired today as it was impossible to sleep last night with the heat. Also one of our neighbours had a party in her back garden until well after 4am! Which I could have done without. The tiler was here all day yesterday and at 9am this morning. It is all coming along great in the bathroom and so looking forward to having it finished and a shower! DH has been in the side garden laying more paving slabs before the day gets too hot. Washing in and get it pegged out later. Now for some ironing and not much else. The rest of the Scotch Broth for tea tonight and maybe cheese salad sandwiches for lunch. Take care everyone and have the best Sunday that you can have.

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Scorching hot-- that's the forecast for today and probably all next week !! In that case I will not be doing a lot especially house work. Glad your bathrooms almost finished Sandra, you'll be glad to get back to normal.
Those people partying were inconsiderate to keep it going till the early hours. Lets hopr they don't make a habit of it.
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Too bad about the all night party Sandra, some people are so inconsiderate, they were all probably p*s*ed.You should have phoned the police, I know I would. The older I’ve got, the less tolerant I’m afraid.
Hope you are feeling better Joan, maybe some lucozade would help.
Gee, you girls are getting some nice summer weather and it was only 2 degrees here this morning. Still, it was good to see the sun and get all my washing dry.
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Unfortunately I can't tolerate Lucozade these days as I am allergic to the sweetener in it. It used to be my saviour if I wasn't well but now the only thing I can have is full cola or sparkling spring water...

V


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Very good memories of having Lucozade as a child but now it is too sweet for me. I think the recipe has changed. 

Well, unbelievably the partying neighbours look like they are fast asleep with all the blinds closed! Ha! Well the tiler is cutting his tiles out the front and see if they can sleep through that noise! ????! 

Not doing much today other than a bit of knitting later when it has cooled down a bit. Too hot for gardening so I might clean out the fridge. I feel bored today and just want to do something, but dont know what. It’s one of those days!

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Well Sandra, when you’ve cleaned out your fridge can you come and clean ours haha. Oh that’s karma for your noisy neighbours, I hope the tiler makes plenty of noise. Can you not send hubby out with a chainsaw or mower as well ?
Joan, hubby has been watching golf on tv. It’s coming from the Royal St. George’s club in Kent, looks a lovely spot.
XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You must be well pleased Sandra with all that noise the tilers making, serves them noisy neighbours right. he he.
Put the tv news on while I had my breakfast, it seems people are thinking Boris is being too optimistic by making the decision he's made. I'm staying safe, going nowhere and if I do I shall wear mask and sanitize, taking no risks. I have an appnt. for another eye injection this Saturday at Kettering hospital, but that's the only 'outing' I shall have.
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A lovely spot Sue right by the sea..

Jan best be safe than sorry, we shan't be taking risks.

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Blinkin' dog attacked my Laura , she was walking her two little terrier dogs with James when a big pit-bull cross staffie rushed out and tried to attack one of her dogs, she grabbed him up and the blinkin' dog leapt up and bit Lauras arm near her shoulder.James rang the police to report it and took Laura to hospital, no serious damage, 3 big teeth holes and bruising. It shook her up but she said she's ok. To own this kind of breed is illegal here so although it wasn't the dogs fault ( stupid owners) it might have to be put down. Poor Laura didn't need that shock in her condition, but like she said, it could've been a child walking with them, and the dog in its frenzy attacked it, dog owners with this breed should be more responsible.
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Checking to see if Laura is ok Jan. That would have been a terrible fright for her and could have been so much worse. I’m glad she had James with her, hope the little dogs are ok, they wouldn’t have stood a chance against the pit Bull. Laura was very brave to do what she did and probably saved her dogs life. I hope the owner of the pit Bull gets a heavy fine, you would think owning a dog like that he would have kept it well contained. 
Sending hugs to Laura and her little furbabies. 
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dear Sue, thankyou for asking, Laura is alright, she sent me a photo of her arm, looks nasty and very bruised, main thing is she's ok and her fur babies.

Very hot today, 28c. and likely to be the same all week :sm03: :sm03: We are not used to these temperatures, -- storms forecast for the weekend.
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eee, a hot week predicted Jan. You’ll have to get your nice loose clothes on, preferably cotton and don’t worry about wearing your bra,haha. At least your cottage is nice and cool though sometimes, if there’s no breeze, everywhere gets hot.
Glad Laura is ok and her furbabies. Did she get a tetanus jab ?
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Forgot to say, Laura had all her jabs when she first got pregnant, apparently the hospital does all the blood tests etc. so didn't need a tetanus.
I won't be doing a lot in this hot spell, just a quick hoover round and flick of a duster :sm02: :sm02: 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Give the hoovering a miss Jan, I’m sure it can wait. 
I spoke to my daughter in law, Bec today, she’s booked in for a caesarean on the 17th August, it’s so close now. I’ve told her I want to see lots of my baby grandson on FaceTime. She is getting so uncomfortable now but lucky it’s winter here. How is Laura going with the heat ?
H


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Hope Laura is ok Jan -what a terrible thing to happen. Where was it - anywhere near Market Harborough? I had a dog bound up to me last week while I was out on a walk. Harmless but the owner didnt seem to have any control over it at all. A lovely dog who just wanted a fuss. Glad the fur babies ok.

Yes, Jan - give the hoovering a miss. Our house is like a bomb site with the tiler here again today finishing off then the bathroom fitter here tomorrow. I hoover every night just to try and keep down the dust but it is everywhere.

Sue - lovely news that the baby is nearly here. I remember having my daughter back in 1976 on July 1st - that was such a long hot summer!!! I think I spent most of the days in the house with my feet in a dish of water or sat in the bath. So very very uncomfortable.

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Heat is affecting Laura. Did Bec choose to have a c section, or didn't she have a choice ?She hasn't long to go now, so exciting for you Sue, Does she live far from you ? I'm sure you'll get lots of pictures once the baba is here.
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

In reply to your question Sandra-- Laura lives in Sileby, they have to walk through a ''not so nice part'' to get to the fields
where they walk their dogs. When the woman heard the noise she came out in dressing gown, rollers and a *** and swore at the dog-- get what I mean about 'not a nice part' of Sileby ? 

You'll be so pleased to see the back of the work men , but all that dust and upheaval will be well worth it when it's all clean and lovely.
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I remember the long hot summer of 76 Sandra. Even in Manchester it was hot and back then we didn’t have a car and I had a 30 minutes walk to the train station to get to work every day. It was horrendous, even the tar on the roads was melting. The following year we emigrated to Australia, the time has gone so quickly.
Yes, Bec decided to have a caesarean, it’s getting quite common to do these days. I had an emergency one with my first baby but had normal deliveries for the other three. I much preferred the caesarean, having stitches in your lower tummy was much preferable to having them in the ‘ other ‘ place. Ooh, just like sitting on a barbed wire fence, haha.
It’s a 2.5 hour plane flight to Brisbane from Tasmania which isn’t far but I don’t want to travel until we’ve had our second Covid jabs. We get them at the beginning of September.
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jabs(2nd) in September not long to wait Sue, then perhaps you can make plans to visit your family in Brisbane.

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Katie Hopkins. Have you heard of her Jan ? Apparently she’s got deported from Australia and fined $1000 for not wearing a mask while in hotel quarantine. She only arrived in Sydney last week but was filmed on Instagram boasting that she won’t follow the quarantine rules. I’ve never heard of her, she was here to appear on Big Brother vip, one of those silly reality shows. The tv company have sacked her and she was last seen this afternoon, being escorted by border security force and police to Sydney airport to catch a plane back to the uk. I think her visit here caused a furore as the government have stopped so many Aussies from returning home yet they are allowing celebs in. The reason being they bring money and jobs into the country, yeah right.
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Looked her up on Google because I'd never heard of her.She's a nasty piece of work from what I read in the news article, and you are well rid of her, b***dy troll, trouble maker. People like her who joke about this dreadful pandemic want locking up-- or worse.
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

My feelings exactly Jan, this virus is no joke. 

The weather is horrible, let's pray it cools down.

Hope Laura's experience doesn't put her off walking her little dogs!

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

No Joan, Laura will still take her little dogs, but will be aware now that she knows where the dog lives. The police and dog warden have paid Laura a visit, now it's up to the warden to decide what has to happen with the dog.
You are right this weather is horrid, not used to it are we. ? The washing has dried and smells lovely, thats the only good thing about it.
Drinking plenty of water, trouble is lots of bathroom visits in the night. It's important that we drink plenty though. My d.i.l's Dad had to go to hospital because he was so dehydrated, had to stay in for a week while they dealt with it, so that has made me definately drink more water.
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Of course can't say it enough Drink your Water! I slept 12 hours last night after taking an Alka Seltzer Plus Night. I still am not feeling well sometimes I wonder if I caught something more than a cold. 

The Boxer Pit Dog we had living across the street from us they had to put him down after biting someone. Then these people went out and bought another one. My GD plays with the girl that lives in that house. She is always well behave every time she comes over here. Yet I won't leave my GD go over by her house. I just don't trust those kinds of dogs. 

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Poor Ann, still feeling poorly. At least you are managing to sleep which is good for your recovery. I’m glad your granddaughter doesn’t play over at her friends house if there’s a pit Bull there. You can’t trust them in my opinion.
Wet and dreary day here today, we’ve just been in to town as I had to pick up a parcel from the post office. It’s an egg pod which cooks your eggs in the microwave. It also makes shelling the eggs easier ( or so it says ). I’ll let you know the results, it was only $25 with free postage so it didn’t break the bank.
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Question is -- how do we catch these colds when we are so careful wearing masks in public and sanitizing, because a cold virus is airborn, you do not catch a cold by getting wet, or being cold, it's from another person. Where I got mine from the other week is a mystery. 
Anyway Ann, hope you soon feel better.
We are in for another scorcher today-- hate it.
R


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Really feel moaning today as it is just too hot for me. We could do a with a rain shower or two but the trouble is that once it starts it tends not to know when to stop!!!! Hope you feel better soon Ann. One of my friends has a really bad cold and yet she hardly goes out and always wearing a mask. How can that be? My grandson is a lot better and thank you for all of your kind well wishes. 

Bathroom should be finished tomorrow and I cannot wait to have a shower. So far we are pleased with the tiles, units etc.

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Storms are forecast Sandra, so try to keep cool and drink plenty of water through the day-- most important as you know.
I've done nothing this morning, well just done a load in the washer, and hung it out, it's baking out there, got 2 fans going, and been surfing the net for stuff for Lauras baby, some nice Memory books which I might get her/ them , musn't forget James.
When you have that first shower in your new bathroom, you won't want to get out. ha ha .
T


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

The first shower will be for me - I’ve booked my place Jan! Yes, thunder and lightening supposed to be here around teatime. I’ve just boiled some fresh beetroot for a ham salad at teatime followed by locally grown strawberries from our little village shop. It’s even too hot to knit!!!!!!! Which is annoying! DH still beavering away at laying the paving slabs at the back door. Bathroom fitter here right now putting the shower together. 

U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U enjoy that shower when it comes Sandra. You could have stood in our garden - we've had a thunderstorm and torrential rain. The temp dropped to 20C but it soon went back up again afterwards. The garden shouldn't need watering tonight.

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very welcome rain for you Joan, lucky thing, I keep hearing a low rumble of thunder so expect it'll come with a vengeance later.
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Will you be singing in your shower Sandra, I bet you won’t want to get out. I hope your hubby has been using lots of sunscreen while he’s been working in the garden and drinking lots of water. 
Hope you girls get some rain soon, lucky Joan already having some. I would send you some of ours but today is sunny, Whoopee. I’ve done some more washing and put it out on the line. Hubby is playing his veterans golf today, a lovely day on the golf course for a change.
XYZA


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

A lot of rain came down last night along with thunder but we didnt see any lightening. Jan - did you hear about the heavy hail storm that Kibworth Beauchamp had last night? Apparently, there are a few cars damaged!!!! Gardens and plants flattened!!!

A heavy mist lay over the valley this morning and along with the building heat - it did look lovely.

Bathroom being finished off today! Yahoooooooooo!!!!!!! Singing in the showers - OH YES!!!!!!!!

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Bloomin' ek Sandra, Helen sent me a photo of hail stones in their back garden, big as peas, and here in Great Glen 4 miles away -- nothing except a 5 minute cloud burst of rain !
Wish we could have a good downpour, but when it starts it doesn't know when to stop, as you said earlier.
C


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leicestershire-57909700

Downpour arrived here yesterday teatime for certain but the link above shows just how Kibworth Beauchamp suffered. Some cars have been declared complete right offs!!!

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

'eavens above that was awful!! The worst we got was a flooded patio.

We been to the dentists today, as the old saying goes the teeth are fine, but gums will have to come out!! ha ha!! Teeth were ok although I had a front crown put back in that had come out about a year ago!!

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Frightening floods-- and Kibworth is where my g/son and wife and little boy Ollie live. No damage to property or car thank goodness.
What amazes me , I live about 2/3 miles from them and not a rumble of thunder or rain !!
Good to keep up dentist visits Joan, hang on to your teeth as long as you both can.

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gone to the doctor today, had blood work done and x-rays no sign of COVID but the symptoms of it. The doctor put me on a med that was use by COVID patients. I did have the vaccination which might have stop me from getting COVID. But I know of others who did have the vaccination and still ended up with COVID. I think Boris got it twice. My doctor still won't take the vaccination he claims he has a strong immune system. He said he was happy that I had it because I might be worst than what I am. After all this time a year and half being in quarantine never catching anything now the moment I venture out now this. According to the doctor I should be my old self in five days or sooner with this med he gave me. 

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hope docs. right and you are soon back to your old self.I'm surprised your doctor doesn't take the vax, not a very good advert is he, but guess thats his choice.


Hail stones in my grandsons village has done more damage than I thought, it dented both his car and van, ruined his front garden, his neighbours greenhouse shattered, and further down the lane houses flooded. A care home was flooded in the downstairs area, residents had to be moved to the upstairs apartments, complets disaster for this time of the year.
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I can't imagine what size these hailstones were? Sometimes we get the size of golf balls that can cause dents in the cars. When we know of a storm coming up we usually put both the truck and SUV in the garage. 
J


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Just couldn't imagine hailstones as big as golf balls. Must be very frightening. Another baking hot day here. I did chicken and chorizo with bell peppers and onions in the oven, and a few fresh veg from the garden.


K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Krikey, that’s an awful lot of damage done by the hail stones and rain. Must be very upsetting for those affected, Mother Nature up to her tricks again. 
Ann, I hope you are soon feeling much better, is Art ok ? It does sound like you have had a mild form of Covid, lucky you’ve had the vaccine. It sounds like your doctor is playing Russian Roulette though, not having the vaccines himself.
Joan, you were lucky your crown still fit ok. I’ve always been told to try and get them refitted ASAP.
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lucky I had the Vaccine myself, I notice my doctor didn't want to spend too much time with me today. I hope he realizes this is only the start of the COVID ones coming into his office. If he wants to do his job I hope he gets the vaccination. He is only hurting himself and his patients. I would hate to see him go, he is a young doctor and a little on the cocky side. I really like him for taking care of my health. 

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Makes no sense of why he hasn’t had the vaccines. Surely being a front line worker it should be important especially as he could become a carrier of it.
Well, it’s a drizzly old day here today so I’m glad I got my washing done yesterday. Hubby enjoyed his golf yesterday but he wasn’t happy with his score. 
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

None 
so blind as they who can't see,-- as the saying goes-- that young doctor should know better, but if he's a cocky young man well he'll have to wait and see, I hope he doesn't catch covid.
Another scorcher here, going to have my hair shampooed and blow dried this morning, she still asks that we wear masks and sanitise which I'm thankful for.
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Make the most of being pampered Jan. Has the hairdresser got airconditioning in the salon or is that a silly question ? Haha.
You’ll have to get a couple of punkerwallers in to keep you cool. I used to enjoy watching that show on tv, It ain’t half hot mum. They had the punkerwallers. 
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

No air-con, but the salon is on the shaded part of the street, so a pleasant temp. in there. I feel great now it's done, got to sit up all night to keep it in shape ha ha.
Helen done her shopping after she dropped me off,got my few bits as well, when she picked me up she said most people wore masks as did the checkout people, only problem was the shortage of check out staff. She said she was glad of the mask, it hid the bad words she was saying ha ha.
People have started panic buying again, whats up with these people ? 
O


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh not panic buying again Jan. I do hope they dont go mad and strip the shelves again - Madness! I noticed in Asda this morning quite a lot of people without masks. My haircut is booked for August 4th, thank goodness. One of my friends in the North east is phoning this afternoon. DH has declared himself a day off after his pavement laying over the last few days. It’s coming along great. 
Salad for tea tonight with a jacket potato. Uppingham market tomorrow and lunch from one of the market stalls. Looking forward to it. 
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

People should still wear masks in stores in my opinion, we cannot afford to take any risks.
I envy you going to Uppingham market tomorrow Sandra, I used to love going when Ron was alive. Don't know if I'm getting mixed up with another place, -- might be Oakham, -- but I seem to remember a wool factory in Uppingham ? You could buy cones of wool. Anyway enjoy your day there, choose something tasty for lunch.
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite ridiculous for people to be panic buying again. They must be assuming that Boris’s plans are going to go pear shape. It must be so difficult to know what is right or wrong in regards to opening up the country but I would be like you girls and keep on wearing a mask and sanitising regularly.
I’m just hoping that things will remain safe here in Tasmania as a couple of thousand people have just returned from Victoria where the Covid is still causing issues as is New South Wales. 
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really worrying for you all in Tazzie Sue, it only needs one in all those people returning from Victoria to have covid, or even be a carrier.Stay safe.
Just been listening to a sports reporter from Tokyo, he said strict safety measures are being taken for all athletes, staff ,trainers, everybody involved, I just hope it all works out ok.
I've got to nip across to my Co-op, I need milk and bleach for the loo,and a tub of ice cream-- unless it's all been snapped up by panic buyers ha ha.
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Stay away from the loo paper aisle Jan, you might get knocked over if there’s panic buying, haha.
When I lived in New South Wales, I always used bleach to clean the loo, it always sparkled afterwards. Now we’ve got a bio cycle I have to be so careful of what I can use or the system fails. I’ve found vinegar and bicarb is safe and there are a couple of products for bio cycle systems but it never seems as thorough as good old bleach.
Have you got another hot day ?
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'Tis another sticky muggy day, no sun and not a breath of air--- b****y LOVELY-- not !

I'll let you know what the situation is in the Co-op.......
I'm back, no shoppers in there and shelves are normal, no panic buying there.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ugh, sounds unpleasant Jan. I sometimes get a headache when the weather is like that though I try and drink plenty of water. How does Luna cope with the hot weather ?
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very well does Luna cope, she sleeps most of the day upstairs, don't know why because it's really hot up there even with windows open ( I have screens to stop her climbing out ) she would be better down here because I have 2 fans going-- but she knows best ha ha.
I'm drinking loads of water, we have to don't we even in the cooler weather.
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wet day again here, it started out sunny then went down hill rapidly. We went into town and put the lotto on and I posted 6 entry forms for my crossword puzzles. I must be due a win, I do the puzzles every week without fail. Hopefully it’s keeping my brain active, haha. 
Lucky Luna, it must be good being able to sleep well in any conditions. 
XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

A trip to town would be a treat, for me anyway. I can't remember the last time I went to town, I dare not risk travelling on the bus, I know people do but not me.Actually I live on a bus route and they go by empty most of the day.
When I get my hearing test appt. Laura will take me , I go to Boots the chemist and that is in a little town about10 miles from my house.Well have a wander in the market and ther'es a cut price greeting card shop there where I can stock up with various occasion cards and wrapping paper, so I'm looking forward to that.--- doesn't take much to please this old girl :sm02: :sm02: Good luck with your puzzles Sue.
B .


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Boots the chemist, that brings back happy memories. I used to buy all my makeup and toiletries from them, they were great. Boots number 7 had a lovely shade of lipstick which I think got discontinued even before I emigrated. I used to buy a lovely soap from Boots as well, it was in the shape of a lemon and smelled beautiful. I think it was Bronley which we can’t get out here. Also there was a favourite shampoo which I used to buy. It was sold in a little plastic barrel shape, Linc o Lin beer shampoo. I can’t get that out here but I think that was discontinued as when I was in the uk for a visit, I couldn’t find it. Ahh, memories.
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Can remember all those products you mentioned here Sue, if the postage wasn't so high I'd look for that soap and send you some.
I have just come in from cutting overhanging branchesfrom a Tamarix tree near my front gate,I thought I'd tackle it while it's turned reasonably cool, bit of breeze now but still no sun.I feel very pleased with myself even though I'm tatered. ha ha.
https://www.gardeningexpress.co.uk/tamarix-ramosissima-pink-cascade?fee=2&fep=17923&gclid=Cj0KCQjw0emHBhC1ARIsAL1QGNeimNlajy73pEA23bljmnkF8NaOPoHyreNn6Sk5dOsI3CYJGI-EzZwaAnBTEALw_wcB


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Best of luck with your puzzles Sue - I found a book of large print mixed puzzles that I can do on amazon. The only trouble is the crosswords give American clues to things we don't know about. Sudoku is the same in any language though and I am fond of that! No prizes given... :sm13: 

What sort of screens do you have on you windows Jan? We manage by keeping the doors shut although Nikolai does have an outdoor pen attached to the backdoor but it is not sheltered from the sun. Nice to have your hair done, I still haven't had mine cut, it's been eighteen months now, I'm still looking for a new hairdresser. Thought I'd found one but they wanted £40 for a dry cut. :sm06: 

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cutting hair at £40, they must be having a joke, tie it up Joan, your hair is pretty anyway, I pay £20 for shampoo and blowdry,

My sons made the screens for me, they use the mesh in their work, so just made a wooden frame to fir my windows and stapled the mesh to it, made slats on the window sill so that I can slide them off if needed.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Cutting hair at £40, they must be having a joke, tie it up Joan, your hair is pretty anyway, I pay £20 for shampoo and blowdry,
> 
> My sons made the screens for me, they use the mesh in their work, so just made a wooden frame to fir my windows and stapled the mesh to it, made slats on the window sill so that I can slide them off if needed.
> D


Darned if I shall pay £40 Jan I used to pay £15 and Dave's was £7. He does it himself now with some cheap clippers. He has to have a colonoscopy next Wednesday, a bit of a worry!!

I guessed your sons had probably done some thing for your windows. They are good lads!

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Even though it's still a bit stuffy, I've tackled the garden, I put a picture of the Tamarix tree in an earlier post, it's been niggling me for ages but the hot weather prevented me doing anything in the garden, I also done some weeding and sprayed what I couldn't pull up.
Hope Dave has positive results after his colonoscopy, a worry for you both, not very nice for him. I wish him all the best.
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Far out Jan, I bet you’ll sleep well tonight. So much work in the garden and on a muggy day, well done. It gives you a feeling of so much satisfaction doesn’t it ? Love that tree, Tamarix, I must admit I haven’t heard of that one. It looks like it would attract lots of bees and maybe birds.
Your screens sound like what we have here, they’re a necessity with all the flying and crawling and slithering beasties we get here, haha. 
Joan, hope all goes well for Dave with his test. I’ve heard that the preparation is worse than the actual procedure. 
G


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Great day out yesterday at Uppingham for me and hubby. We got some lovely fruit off the market and then had lunch and a couple of drinks before getting back home. 

It’s a lot cooler today. Might go mad and clean the windows inside downstairs before lunch.

An afternoon of knitting as it seems that all of my grand children are away on holiday. My eldest son and family have headed off to Devon to house sit. Their friends have gone away for a month and they have been given the chance to stay there. No sharing with anyone so they should be safe. Also my grandson is 100% recovered, thankfully. Then my daughters two girls are camping for a few days at a friends back garden. They will have a great time, I hope. 

Yes, Joan - I do hope all goes well with Dave’s tests.

I need to tackle some weeds in the back garden before more rain comes over tomorrow. DH has been laying the pavement slabs out the side of the garden and it is all coming together. 

My hairdresser charges £30 for a cut and blow dry and I cannot complain as I only go along about 5 times per year. I tend to trim the fringe myself.

H


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Hope everyone is well as it's quiet ???? in the kitchen tonight. I've just put a topic on the pattern request section. Stay safe. ???? 
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm here , just back from Saturday evening takeaway with family in Kibworth. Apparantly there's a festival of lights in Harborough to celebrate freedom day !!! Traffic hold up for miles. You might see them from your house Sandra. Poor effort was my g/sons opinion 
HA HA
J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Juicy fruit salad 

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kept busy this morning helping hubby and our neighbour with some firewood. The neighbour has a petrol driven log splitter, it really is an amazing piece of equipment and I got to use it. I felt like singing the Monty Python Lumberjack song but they wouldn’t have heard me over the engine. I had the job of the controls so no heavy work, my feet were really cold though, standing there for a couple of hours. We’ve got heaps of firewood now which should see us through at least two winters. Our neighbour really is a diamond, helping us save some money as wood is so expensive here these days. 
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lil the lumberjack thats you Sue ha ha. What a diamond your neighbour is, I know what you mean about the price of wood/logs. A lot cooler today, nice breeze, no sun :sm24: I'll do a bit more tidying up in the garden, and leave the rest of the weeds to weed killer, wretched things.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My ddil Helen helped me look for Bronley lemon soap in shape of a lemon,we found some on e,bay, sit down while I tell you --- ready --£9 a bar £12 postage--- what a b****y joke 'eh? I love you girl but -----. Had it been reasonable I would have popped a bar in the post, but I wouldn't encourage the cheeky blighters.It's gone off the market, so I guess somebody is cashing in on a job lot ! ha ha.


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Noooooo! That is so expensive Jan for the Bromley lemon soap. I used to love them years ago and haven’t seen them in ages. They also used to do a box of mixed flowery soaps. Lavender, rose and I cannot remember what the others were, but such a lovely scent. 

I’m looking for a straight forward box pattern for a top. Something to just knit away at on a night. Might make a one up myself with odd bits of yarn. Want to knit DK with fat needles, say 6mm or 8mm.

I’ve knitted the back and left side of my fancy cardigan and it is taking so long but it will be worth it in the end. Just fancied something to knit that is easy. 

Burgers by DH for tea tonight and I’ve been tackling some of the dust that went into the rooms when the bathroom was done. I’m having an afternoon off. 

O


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Ooooh I know what you mean about all the dust. My husband has done a new ceiling in the kitchen. All the sanding of the plaster causes mountains of dust that seems to go on and on. Never mind, it looks lovely, and that was a job that had needed doing for a long while. Sausage, egg and chips for tea. Knitting myself a cardigan now, just a classis crew neck, in an oatmeal fleck. Takes a long time to knit, but I pick up other things in between to stop me from being bored.

Lovely day with a nice breeze.


P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Precious is what you are Jan, looking for the soap for me. Thank you and thanks to Helen too, it was lovely of you both to spend time on Lumberjack Lil, haha. Yes, definitely a rip off, especially the postage. Still, there’s always someone out there with more money than brains.
Just having breakfast then hubby and I will be off for his appointment. It’s a red sky this morning so not a good weather sign. 
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite shocked is hubby. Apparently he needs both hips replacing rather than knee replacement though the specialist did say his knees may also need replacing depending on the outcome of the initial hip operation. Oh hum, it never rains then it pours. It’s strange because he’s not complained of hip pain, just lower back and right knee. We couldn’t argue with the X-ray results though, they showed bone on bone. I’ve got my cardiologist appointment on the 5th of August so hopefully I won’t need surgery to replace /repair the mitral valve. I can see we’ll have to get a live in nurse at this rate, if only we could afford, haha.
R


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Really sorry Sue that your DH needs both hips replacing but I am sure he will be fine once it is done. One of my friends had it done about 2 years ago and she has a new lease of life. The pressure was taken from the knees once the hips were done. I do hope he has got over the initial shock. Hope your cardiology appointment goes well on 5th August. Sending love and hugs to you both.

Well, I’ve cleaned the bedrooms of the damn dust and now to head downstairs but I am having an afternoon off and heading to the bingo for some R&R! 

A dull morning here but quite warm. Just notice the sunflowers are streaking away now. I had to get up soon this morning as our horrible neighbour decided to cut his lawn at 7am! DH says to just ignore them as they will get worse if I say anything. I will pull up my big pants and just get on with it.

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sue, please reassure DH, having new hips will be a doddle, (not both at once of course) I had my left one replaced, I chose to have an epidural, didn't feel a thing and it was such a treat to be pain free, when I got home , done my physio, which is most important I was very pleased I had it done.-- Fingers crossed you won't need surgery Sue, but if it needs to be done you have to do what a gal has to do , We'll all come over, James brining us in the Roller with Mrs. Bridges to cook for us and we'll have a good old time :sm15: No hanky pankys with James though. ha ha.or Malcolm with his plums.
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Jan, I’ll look forward to seeing you all and having Mrs. Bridges cook for us, what a treat. Yes, I had my left hip replaced about 5 years ago so he’s got an idea of what is involved. You were braver than me though, having an epidural. I don’t think I would fancy being awake though my sister in the uk had the same as you. She gets very sick with general anaesthetic so that’s why she chose the epidural.
Thanks Sandra for your good wishes too. I think at this rate, our new grandson will be at school before we get to see him. DIL only has 3 weeks today before he’s born, providing he doesn’t want to arrive earlier.
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Up early, watered the garden, been to Co-op no panic buying there.Now to start on a 
few house duties, bathrooms done, it always get a clean after my shower. Your new grandson will soon be here Sue and although you won't see him yet you'll get lots of photos-- not the same as having cuddles though is it.
V


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Very wet here today with thunder and lightening! I’ve just got back from the shops and forgot to take my coat. Soaked! Also went to the dentist this morning for my first check up since before the first lockdown. All thankfully ok and have to go back in April next year. 

Sue - I am sure you will get to see him soon and there is always lots of photos to look forward to.

Keep a place for me in the roller and I am sooooo looking forward to Mrs Bridges cooking. I've just ate a really delicious large dark red plum and thought of Malcolm. Ahhhhhh! Pleasant days out in the orchard picking his plums and testing them. haha!

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Wet here now after a dry start to the day,I watered the garden this morning, now it's had another good soaking with the rain , no thunder storms though. Good news about your trip to the dentist Sandra.
I've started on another c2c blanket, love making them and helps use up wool that isn't suitable for baby things.I might keep this one for myself, it's got the colours of the rainbow in it.
X Y or Z


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Your blanket sounds lovely Jan. Never got round to learning the C2C. myself. Had a very lazy day today. Didn;t feel like doing anything. Had burger and chips for dinner. Hubby cooked it so that was lush. Had our first few runner beans yesterday. I love them.

A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Absolutely love runner beans, I'm waiting for my son to bring me some of his that he's grown. When you have time watch a video of c2c and have a go at making one Jeannie, you'll be hooked-- excuse the pun :sm02: 
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bl*#*y awful day again here. Strong winds and rain so the golf has been called off ( must be bad ) haha. Hubby not impressed but our neighbour has invited us over for afternoon tea later. That will be nice as we haven’t seen them for a while as he has been having chemo and has had to isolate. Just watching Antiques Road Trip on tv while having breakfast, porridge today with a dollop of vanilla yoghurt.
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Careful Everyone even if you have your vaccinations one can get the COVID. 
Art & I got our vaccinations this past March. We both got the Pfizer (2 jabs) yesterday we got our test results back we were both Positive with COVID. Since I couldn't get a COVID Test from my doctor. I talked to a friend who future SIL is an RN for Emergency at the hospital. I asked her to talk to him where I could go to get tested. He sent Art & I to Urgent Care where we saw another doctor and got tested for COVID. When we got there we didn't have to wait and saw 2 LPN who did the blood pressure and temp. One of them gave us the COVID Test. When the doctor came in she checked over Art and I and looked at Art and said I want to do an X-ray of the non-complainer. Who Me I never complain. Art was worst than I, he had pneumonia. 

I am feeling better today I could actually taste my food. Art's appetite still isn't there but he never lost his taste. 

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dear Ann, that’s shocking news. I know we spoke about it last week when you started to feel ill but we didn’t really expect you to have got Covid. What about the friends that you were entertaining that night and your son ? Just imagine how very sick you could have got if you hadn’t had your vaccine. I do hope Art will soon be ok, pneumonia is very nasty. Did you get your shots for pneumonia ? We got ours about three years ago, I was hoping that they would protect against it.
Take it easy Ann, sending get well wishes to you and Art. xx
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Except for my two cousins who I didn't get in touch with because I guess I am embarrassed that we got it. The CDC said if people get together if they are all vaccinated they shouldn't get it. So far our son has no signs of any symptoms. I will hoping my cousins will get a hold of me if they did catch anything. easy way out I think. I will call them maybe in a few weeks to find out how they are doing. 

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Feel better soon Ann, and I hope Art soon recovers, I am so sorry this has happened to you both.
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Going to post office Deli, to pick up a ready meal, they have such a good selection it's hard to choose, I'm going to try chicken breast in celery and stilton sauce, I'll pop a tater in its jacket in the oven while the dinner cooks through, with baby spinach, I like that uncooked.
Our heat wave has vanished, it's just muggy with a few showers and in some places thunder storms, glad of the rain, no need to water plants.
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Got together with our neighbours for afternoon tea. It was great to catch up with them and have a good chin wag. I was a bit naughty and ate some cake as well as chocolate biscuits but I won’t have dinner tonight as I’m still full. 
Ann, it wasn’t your fault that you ended up with Covid so please don’t feel embarrassed. You did the responsible thing by getting vaccinated. Hope your cousins will be ok, I would probably get in touch with them sooner rather than later.
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hope you enjoy your dinner later Jan. It sounds delicious, I love celery in sauces and gravy. Do you ever microwave your jacket spuds or do you prefer them crispy ? 
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I start my jacket spuds in the micro, then crisp them up in the oven, I like the crispy skins.
Glad you had a good old chinwag with your neighbours Sue, and you have to have a treat , so don't be too hard on yourself for having cake and bikkies.
I hope Joan and Dave are alright, we haven't heard from Joan for a while have we. I remember her saying she was having probs with her internet.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just thinking of Joan before. Yes, she was having Internet problems. I think Dave gets his test done soon doesn’t he ? Fingers crossed, let’s hope everything goes well.
K


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Keep well Ann and I hope your husband is ok as well. I got a phone call from one of my friends in the North east this morning and she has an emergency appointment at their local eye infirmary as she has really bad pains in her left eye. She had a cataract done a few months back. Just hope she is ok. There is always something to worry about.

I do my jacket potatoes the same way Jan. I’ll have to pop along to your deli one day as the meals sound tremendous. Tomato and basil soup for tea tonight with some tinned fruit to follow. I have lost 7lbs in a couple of weeks but I think that is down to the heat as I haven’t felt like eating much.

Back to Uppingham market on friday as DH has some car parts to pick up and then onto lunch. 

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Love my potato jackets crispy, hubby would rather eat the potato and skip the jackets. I usually get mine and his jackets along with sour cream, Yummy. Yesterday I empty out over half of our refrigerator with out dated food. 
Need to start out fresh and that means going to the grocery store. The Health Dept. called and said I could go out in the public because my 10 days of quarantine is over after having the COVID. Not feeling well today couldn't sleep last night. It was almost 5 am until I doze off. 

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Marvellous sunshine this morning, it was a joy to see. I hope the clouds don’t come over and spoil it, I’ve got the washing machine working overtime. 
Ann, why don’t you get your groceries delivered if you don’t feel up to shopping. Hope you get a better nights sleep tonight. How is Art ?
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

No grocery shopping yet, I might have to have delivery. Art suggested that we go to pick up places. Our favorite restaurant still has pick-up. Friday we might order our Fish and pick it up. 
I need to get at the wash I am still not up to par. I am feeling Light-headed. Our washing machine and dryer are in the basement don't feel like doing the steps yet. 

O


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Oh dear Ann, sorry you are so poorly. I went to the Nurse at the GP practice today for my annual blood tests and she gave me the over 70 shingle jab.
I was a bit windy after my covid jab side effects , but all well so far. My close friend and knitting buddy was diagnosed with a brain tumour yesterday. They have given her 3 to 6 months. I am devastated. Such a lovely person and her husband. Went round and they are in a state of shock. She is 74 and a very healthy eater. She had a funny turn in the garden and felt a bit powerless in her right hand and leg. Thought she had had a mini stroke. I still can't believe it. Life is a worry these days.



P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cooee, anybody in the kitchen ?I just popped in for a chat and only Mrs. Bridges was here, she offered me a slice of coffee and walnut cake just made today, with a cup of tea-- hope you are all alright.
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Doesn't seem like it will be too long when we will all be joining you in the kitchen. Fresh Walnut Cake and cup of tea I will be joining you Jan. 

Jeannie Life is Precious especially when we start seeing our friends go. Take Care and wish you the Best! Don't forget to find some joyful moments. Laughter does help!

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Evening cup of tea or coffee after dinner 

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Foxtel ( pay tv ) man came this morning to fix the glitches we have in our new IQ box. All the stations are working well now, not that there is much worth watching these days. I’m currently watching Flog it, which I enjoy so I shouldn’t complain. 
Jeannie, I’m so sorry to hear about your friend. Is there no treatment at all for her ? Such a shock for her and her family, life is so unfair. Hopefully they can make some wonderful memories in the time that she has got left.
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Goodness me Jeannie, what a shock for your friend and her family, they must be devastated ,why do horrible things happen to nice people when there's so many evil ones walking this earth. It must have been an awful shock for you as well.
H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Helen is baking chocolate chip cookies today! 

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'll be right over, love them
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just nothing much to say today. Woke up with a headache and just lingers on. Nothing seems to help. I hope I feel better tomorrow it's my husband's SIL and my Birthday. We usually share it by going out, the date has been postpone we will see what happens. 

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keep resting Ann and try not to worry, I’m sure you will start to feel better soon. Are you drinking lots of fluids and can you take paracetemol ? Sending hugs.
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely birthday wishes being sent your way Ann.
I know you aren’t feeling the best but I hope you can still have a happy day.
Hopefully these flowers will cheer you up,
Sue xx


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Many happy returns Ann, I hope your birthday was as good as it could be under the circumstances, lets hope it's not too long before you can all be together to celebrate.
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nothing is Better than to share my day with my daily friends from the Kitchen. What a Beautiful arrangement of flowers! Thanks Sue!
Art gave me a box of Dark Chocolates, he heard that dark is healthy for me. Could it be it was his excuse to have chocolates in the house because I know someone else who likes it. Ha Ha

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh yum, a box of chocolates. Enjoy them Ann and I’m sure you will let Art have the odd one or two. Hope you’ve been having a good day.
P


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Please accept a late happy birthday from me Ann. The flowers ???? looked beautiful. I hope you enjoyed the chocolates. Yummy ????.

I've been so tired lately with a dull headache and feeling a bit sorry for myself. Grand kids all busy and I'd like to spend some time with them. Oh well, big pants on time.

New doors on upstairs on Monday and more mess then stairs to strip of wallpaper.

August 1st already! (UK). Where's the time going? ????

Have a lovely safe and sane Sunday.

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Question for Sandra, you must be having a late night tonight. I’m sorry to hear you aren’t feeling your best again, I hope you soon get rid of your headache.
Yes, time is going so quickly here as well. Only 4 weeks before spring, my daffodils are starting to bloom already.
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Emmy Cat said:


> Please accept a late happy birthday from me Ann. The flowers ???? looked beautiful. I hope you enjoyed the chocolates. Yummy ????.
> 
> I've been so tired lately with a dull headache and feeling a bit sorry for myself. Grand kids all busy and I'd like to spend some time with them. Oh well, big pants on time.
> 
> ...


Ripping down the old wallpaper can get messy once it's down are you going to put up new wallpaper or paint??? It almost sounds like your house is getting a new make-over. Once it's done you will enjoy it. 
How is that new bathroom of yours? Did it turn out the way you wanted it to?

I had a dull headache all day yesterday I hope you feel better, Sandra.

Aug. 1 and school will be starting the end of Aug. at some schools.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Susan, soon it will be Spring for you and for us it will be Autumn. I used to look forward to that season not any more with the COVID now the DELTA. It was on the news that mid Aug. DELTA will start peaking.

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Try and stay safe Ann. Surely your immune system will have kicked in now and it can fight off any more Covid attacks.
How is Art ? Have you got any chocolates left ? Haha
U


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Ripping down the old wallpaper can get messy once it's down are you going to put up new wallpaper or paint??? It almost sounds like your house is getting a new make-over. Once it's done you will enjoy it.
> How is that new bathroom of yours? Did it turn out the way you wanted it to?
> 
> I had a dull headache all day yesterday I hope you feel better, Sandra.
> ...


Unlike the old bathroom, the new one is great. The stairs is the last of the house to be done and then we will have a rest. The walls will be wallpapered as they are a bit messy and very uneven. I've seen the patterned paper I want. It's light blue with silvery leaves.

The headache has shifted today, thank goodness and DH is making the dinner tonight. Roast brisket of beef with the trimmings for a nice change. We have had salads for days, which are nice but we both fancied a bit of roast dinner.

It's one year today (August 1st) since my youngest son moved to London. I should get to see him, briefly at the end of August (Bank holiday UK) for a night or two.

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wow, the year has gone so quickly hasn’t it Sandra ? I remember how upset you were when your son was leaving, it’s great that you’ve managed to see him a couple of times since. Hopefully one day you can visit him in London and have a nice few days there.
Enjoy your dinner tonight, it sounds yummy.
XYZA


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

A lovely time with your son Sandra. I couldn't stop squeezing my son when I saw him at the end of June. Almost a year since I saw him at that time.

It is drizzle showers and sunshine today. 

I got a message on the answer phone yesterday. The results are in on all my blood tests and Anemia is showing. I've got a call booked for Monday. What next the dropsey. You can have enough of getting older can't you. I feel alright. I'm wondering if all that trauma I had following my covid jabs has depleted me of goodness after all I was on the toilet for 5 days.

Wish me luck.

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Best of luck Jeannie, we get all these things thrown at us to try us, and we come up smiling. We're not going to let them get us down.I've had an upset tummy since yesterday, I over indulged on stilton and crackers and it didn't agree with me, so it's dry toast and water till it settles down, I also swalled a couple of imodium tablets, they always help. Any of you watching the Olympics? I watched a bit of the golf and gymnastics-- I bet Sue and Anns husbands are following the golf.
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Capture Scoty's attention, he lives for Golf. Besides playing the game he probably watches golf. Art & I haven't been watching the Olympics but been watching the Milwaukee Brewers almost daily. I never could understand the game baseball, I am still learning. Last year I got hooked this is all Art had on the TV. You sit there and watched nothing is happening then there is a hit and a homerun. Baseball can be a exciting game.

Susan it's funny that you asked about Art the other night he finished off his antibodies. Yesterday he teased me so much I couldn't stand it any more. He said that guys tease girls because they love them. I told him to *Stop* Loving me so much you are driving me crazy. Rationing the Chocolates one piece of dark chocolate a day. Ha Ha I guess we will make it!!!

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't understand golf , but I like to watch. It has been cold, wet and windy today and I haven't left the house.
I made some rock cakes, I like to keep a few in a box for when I fancy a sweet treat with my coffee.
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everybody needs a little something sweet in the house. I never made rock cakes but one of these days I should make some chocolate chip cookies. 

The Brewers Won, it was a close game 2 to 1. 

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fun times you have with your hubby Ann, that’s lovely. You are doing very well with the chocolates, only having one a day, wow, that’s will power.
Yes hubby has been watching the golf on tv but there again, he loves watching any other sports as well. Boxing has been on a fair bit, I hate it, especially when the women are boxing. Also, he loves watching the English darts matches, he used to play years ago and won lots of trophies but that was in Australia. The English fans really get into it don’t they, it’s like you are watching the English soccer.
Jan, I hope your tummy is soon feeling ok. No more cheese for you for a while.
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got over my upset tummy thankyou, at least I didn't have to cook for two days he he. I don't care for sports, never was interested and hated PE at school, as for women boxers I do not like to see.I used tp play darts, wasn't much good, but enjoyed joining in with the ladies team at the pub.(many years ago )

Well, it looks as if the weathers made it's mind up to be sunny for a while, although rain is forecast for most days on and off all week.
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Haha, I hated PE at school too Jan. The only thing I didn’t mind was hockey but unfortunately we didn’t play very often. I hated rounders, could never hit the damn ball and badminton was always a shamozzle, trying to hit the shuttlecock. I think the worse thing though was having to have a cold shower afterwards, shared with the other girls. 
Glad you’ve got a sunny day there, it’s been a bit mixed here.
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I was in the hockey team, enjoyed that, but what about taking a running jump at that perishing vaulting horse,?
landing on it and jumping off-- never, ever was able to do that even with help from the teacher.
Going to tackle a few more weeds, should be easy to pull out now the grounds wet after all the rain over the week end.
J


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Jan - I’ve picked up your gippy tummy. Don’t feel right at all. Doors upstairs being done therefore I have had to go to the supermarket toilets this morning. I’m heading out this afternoon so that I can be within walking distance of a toilet. Catch up later

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Krikey Sandra, don’t stray too far from the toilets. Have you taken some Imodium, I’m like Jan, I’ve usually got some just incase. 
Hope your work is finished soon at your home. It’s going to be lovely and fresh when it’s all finished.
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Laying Low today and all of Aug. too many Germs out there. 
I made liver & onions for lunch. My daughter will only eat mine. This is how I make it, cut up the liver in bite size pieces dip in flour then fry along with sliced onion. Add beef broth and leave simmer for a hour. 
Liver & Onions along with it's own gravy. I also had mashed potatoes and cream corn. Sorry if this doesn't sound too appealing with all the stomach problems we are having in the kitchen. 

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Must admit, I’m not a lover of liver or any other offal. I know that it’s very good for you especially if you are suffering with anaemia. It will probably bolster up your immune system Ann.
I had a call from my son yesterday, there’s another lockdown where he lives so he is off work. It’s a sensible decision as he doesn’t want his wife to catch Covid, she’s only got two weeks before baby arrives. 
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice that we can be home with her. Does he still get paid even though he can't report to work for no fault of his own? 

O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Orange peels 

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Providing he has a certificate from the doctor he will get paid. There were more cases of Covid overnight in Brisbane and the government are trying to track down the source. 
Q


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Quite a lot better today thank you. The doors are on but DH got the wrong handles and so the carpenter will have to come back and fit them. It would be just my luck to get fastened in the toilet and not get out!!! 

Ive been on a walk this morning and it is a lovely warm morning. Knitting this afternoon and maybe a bit of the eternal weeding in the back garden.

Jan - I think it is the funeral today of Englebert Humperdink’s wife and the procession starts from Great Glen. Have you heard or seen anything? It might be on the local news tonight.

R


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Ready to start back at our Good Companions clubs. It is for craft and art and also a separate spin off for knitting and crochet. It will restart on
1st October. It has been shut for all of covid time.

It will be lovely to meet up with old friends. There are usually about 20 of us, sometimes a bit more or less. Cooked breakfast so just a salad for tea. Weather quite cool here.

Sorry to hear about your tummy trumbles. I hate that.

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear about Englebert Humperdinks wife. Is he still a performer these days, I expect he’s getting on a bit.
Glad you are feeling better Sandra. 
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tiny Themed Tea Garden 

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Unique toadstools to sit on while having afternoon tea.
V


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Very nice sunny start to the day today, although it's a lot cooler. My veg is amazing - I'm peeling and chopping every day. Got to go to Doctor on Thursday to discuss things . Fingers crossed I don't have to have the camera investigation.


W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

We’ve had a sunny day here too, hopefully all the rain has gone for a while.
Sounds like you are getting lots of home grown veggies Jeannie, lucky you. I’ve given up trying to grow them during winter as we don’t get enough sunshine on the veggie patch. Then, when I do manage success in summer, the possums or rabbits manage to help themselves. 
I’ve got a doctors appointment too tomorrow, we’ll be discussing my echocardiogram results which I had a couple of weeks ago. Hopefully no bad news, I’m trying to stay positive.
XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You might have been wondering where I am, I've been waiting to get in the kitchen ha ha--- I've had nothing in my inbox telling me I have replies so I found and clicked on to my last message to you and followed on from there. So here I am, sorry about your tummy bug Sandra, and yes Engleberts wifes funeral went past my house, lots of people along the road side waving her off. Jeannie you are so lucky to have your veggie garden, do you grow runner beans? My son brought me some of his last week, I love them.
A


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

A lot of runner beans now Jan. keep picking them every day. So young and tender - no need to take strings out. Lush. Kale, cabbage and carrots as well for dinner later. Having roast pork chop dinner and veg. I've been galavanting this morning. I took my friend and neighbour for a cup of coffee at our local garden centre. We had to wear masks to go around the centre and then once seated and separated out from each other we could take our masks off. They had all all the doors wide open to the gardens. It was a bit breezy, but nice to sit and get the fresh air. We just had a latte although they do have lovely cakes too, and cream teas. A nice bit of sunshine today.

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Been a nice day here too, bit breezy, but thats how I like it. A nice treat for you and your friend to have a coffee and a natter, I miss doing that with my friend. Hope you and Sue get on alright with your doctors appointments.
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Crikey-- where are you all, I'm getting a bit worried.
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Don’t despair, I’m here. It’s been a busy day, specialist visit to the cardiologist, blood tests for hubby and I, X-ray for hubby, dropped off the paperwork for his hip op at the hospital then grocery shopping, phew. I’m feeling quite knackered but home now and feet are up on the recliner.
I have to have an angiogram on the 17th of this month for more tests on my heart. It’s the same day that Bec is scheduled for her c- section! Hubby gets his hip replacement on the 23rd of this month so it’s all go. I think I will need a holiday after all this, I wish, haha.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Crikey-- where are you all, I'm getting a bit worried.
> D


Don't worry Jan, I'll keep you company. I've been ill but starting feel better now!
Seems several of us have doctors appts, I've been for a blood test this morning.

The sun is shining this morning, rain is forecast this evening. That will save watering if it happens..

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Exciting to see you Joan!
Too many of us are on the sick list but like you said the weather forecast looks good. We are having the same kind of weather. Sun this morning and rain coming later this afternoon. 

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Forecast a nice sunny day here. The daffodils are blooming nicely now, I’ll take a photo of them when they’re all out. The Pride of Madeira’s are also in bud, I love it when they are in bloom. 
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gee Sue your yard sounds like Spring!
The other day I had a take out order of Chinese. I can't believe we got 6 servings from a one serving take out. I ordered beef and veg. The dish had lots of broccoli, carrots, mushrooms and thin slices of beef. 
Art & I needed the veg. broccoli has plenty of vitamins. We can't eat like we use to be able to eat. I could eat a full serving of the Chinese take out, no more. In the morning instead of a full bowl of oatmeal what I use to eat I am lucky I can eat half. 

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hooray ! My friends are back with me, sorry to hear you have all been scurrying about here and there to docs., shopping etc., but as long as you are alright thats the main thing. Sues hubby a new hip and maybe new baby, -- hope the tests on your heart prove to be good news, 
Lovely to see Joan back as well, sorry you have been poorly , get well soon my dear.
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

It’s really been a roller coaster for many of us recently hasn’t it ? August is filling up quickly with medical appointments but luckily we will have some great news once the new baby is here. 
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just in the post-- an appt. to see consultant about my eye, so I've joined the hospital gang. :sm16: 
Having hair washed and blow dried this afternoon, I'm trying the new girl in the village, I can see her salon from my window, how lucky is that ? --Going to make some more rock cakes, hope they turn out as good as the ones I made last week. I did share them in case you thought I'd eaten them all myself :sm02: :sm02: 
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Krikey Jan, that is handy, having the hairdresser so close. I wish mine was closer, 25 minute drive on a good day.
I sorted out my freezer today and found all sorts of bits and pieces which I had forgotten about. Some of it I chucked out but I was surprised how much meat I had in there. I’ve told hubby, don’t let me buy anymore until we’ve used this up.
Enjoy your rock cakes Jan, I found some scones in the freezer so I’ve left those out for tomorrow.
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Laughed when I read you'd found some scones in the freezer Sue, I found six hot cross buns in mine the other day, if you can remember I told you the Co-op had some well after Easter and you suggested I buy some and freeze them, well I did and forgot about them ha ha. I bet if I dig further back in the freezer I'll find another pack. :sm16: 
It's blowing like the clappers out there, and we had some rain, weathers going crazy.
M


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Made a meat pie today - only with mince, onions and mushrooms - but it was very good. The news regarding my anemia: I actually had an appointment face to face with my GP. I've got to go and have a camera both up and down. Not looking forward to that one bit. She is concerned that I may have a blood leak somewhere. Possible polyps or ulser or worse case scenario, cancer. Tried getting out of the investigation by offering to up my diet to include Guiness and more red meat but she says that it would not make the difference. Oh well happy days.


N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Not good news with GP Jeannie, but lets keep fingers crossed and hope for the best,Please god it won't be bad news.
Meat pie sounds good, did you have some of your lovely beans with it ?
O


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Oh yes, beans, carrots and kale all from the garden. Funny old day weather wise. Sunny, then torrential shower, then sunny again all day on and off.

Thanks Jan, well I don't know how long I will have to wait for the appointment, so no point worrying myself to death. I don't feel poorly so that's one good thing. 


P


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Pleased you all OK. We've been to Uppingham Market today. Had bacon and brie crepe which was great. Bought loads of fruit and vegetables. Had a lovely day.

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite a lovely ride out to Uppingham, your lunch sounds delish.
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Resting on & off today, I don't know what's wrong with me I can't keep my eyes open. I keep taking cat naps. I left the house a couple of times to see if I could get myself moving. I did a couple loads of wash including the bedding. Yet the ZZZZ keep coming. 

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Same with me Ann, I put it down to the weather and boredom, some days I could stay in bed and sleep-- but that ain't gonna happen, that's for old people :sm02: :sm02: :sm04: :sm23: :sm23: 
It's so windy here this morning,, but the sun is shining, maybe rain later.
T


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

The sun is out right now but it was threatening to rain a bit this morning. I got a bit of weeding done before lunch. An afternoon of knitting while watching the Olympics, which I have really enjoyed this time. Another rubbish nights sleep so tonight I am going to take Nytol and have a better night, I hope. Jan - what are you into knitting at the moment? I am trying to get the cardigan finished and also making another dog blanket for Battersea. To Jan and Ann - I think the weather might be making you both feel a bit tired on/off. Hope you feel more wide awake soon. I hate those days when I feel listless and just want to stay in bed.

U


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Undeniably listless too. I did go through the freezer and emptied all my last years runner beans. I made a large cauldron of chutney. Used two courgettes, 6 large onions and 6 apples too. I find it is easy if you have a processor. The family love it so I'll have some to pass around now. Hope I buck up a bit. Maybe this cold and wet snap is having an effect on us.


V


----------



## Alpha Dog (Nov 27, 2018)

Fire!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Weather here is like April, with sunshine then showers. I'm giving blankets a rest for now Sandra and knitting mindless dolls for great grandies, I've made a couple to look like monsters ha ha.
X Y Z or A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yoda shaped cookies for dessert 

Z or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Emmy Cat said:


> The sun is out right now but it was threatening to rain a bit this morning. I got a bit of weeding done before lunch. An afternoon of knitting while watching the Olympics, which I have really enjoyed this time. Another rubbish nights sleep so tonight I am going to take Nytol and have a better night, I hope. Jan - what are you into knitting at the moment? I am trying to get the cardigan finished and also making another dog blanket for Battersea. To Jan and Ann - I think the weather might be making you both feel a bit tired on/off. Hope you feel more wide awake soon. I hate those days when I feel listless and just want to stay in bed.
> 
> U


ZZZZ as much as I slept on and off yesterday, I did sleep through the night. It must have been the fresh sheets we had on our King Size water bed. We both slept like babies!

Sorry to hear that you had a restless night sleep, I hate those just as much. I usually don't fight it, I will get up read or watch TV until I can fall asleep. Some mornings it gets rather late like 4 or 5 in the morning. 
I don't nap during the day even if I didn't have much sleep the night before. I worked 10 pm until 6 am. I don't want to go back to those days when I did sleep during the day.

A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Another takeaway meal with some of my family, Ollie is getting so lovely and talks non stop, he's learnt to put words together, he's so cute, Tom my g/son/ Ollies Daddy likes the group ' Madness'' , Ollie calls them Maggots ha ha.

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Babies are so sweet yet they grow up so quickly. Take advantage of them when you can. I still think back wheeling my GD who is 11 now, down the street on her fire engine or the large wheel stroller.
Sue should hear from her son soon. I bet she can't wait until she can see him or her. 

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Call from my son yesterday, Bec had another scan yesterday, everything looking good. They are still going with the 17th for the c-section, that’s the same day that I’m getting the angiogram but I don’t know what time of day yet. 
I didn’t sleep well 2 nights ago due to the neuropathy in my feet and legs being really painful. I couldn’t stop the burning sensations even though it was a really cold night. I probably only had 3 hours sleep but fortunately I made up for it last night, I slept like a baby.
Jeannie, I do hope everything will be ok and at least you are getting all the right tests. Hopefully you don’t have to wait too long.
Oh Jan, what a lovely surprise finding the hot x buns. Aren’t you glad now that you put some in the freezer ? Yummy, I wish I had found some in my freezer but at least I found the scones.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Doing absolutely b***er all today (Sunday) it's still raining and blowing so can't get out in the garden, I've finished knitting toys for great grands, so I might carry on with the c2c crochet blanket I started a while ago.I don't need to cook because it's Sunday roast at son and ddinlaw, Ollie, his Mummy and Dad will join us so will Christian and his partner ,so good fun all round.
E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Ever so busy today. Can't give in to the weariness, although I am mindful of overdoing things whilst I've got this anemia. My son says that a women at work had anemia and she passed out onto the floor. Don't want that.

Anyway, so apart from a bit of cleaning, I sterilized some jars and bottled up my chutney. All done and labelled. Glad I've done it now. Fish cakes for dinner with lots of veg. 


F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Fish cakes! yummy, are they home made Jeannie.? I love fish, salmon my favourite, or trout fillets.If I have fish and chips from the shop I like battered haddock. Well done getting your chutney all bottled up.You have been busy, but don't go overdoing it.
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Going to watch baseball today the Brewers! The two teams who were playing each other are pretty matched up for each other. Twice the games had to go into overtime. Today is the last game between the two of them. 
It should be exciting! Take care everyone, I don't know what we going to having for Supper. We had fish the last couple of nights. I love fish I could almost eat it daily. 

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Had a lovely meal cooked by my d d inlaw, and there was enough left for a plated meal
for me to bring home for tomorrow. They are so good to me.
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I might have a salad tonight. a nice neighbor brought over some tiny tomatoes and a cucumber. Stupid me I called the wrong neighbor and left a message thanking them for the veg. and it wasn't them. 
The neighbor who left the veg. by our front door called. I couldn't have been more thankful. She said she will be dropping off more while she picks. Nothing like getting fresh veg. from the garden. 

Jan you are lucky that your kids take such good care of you. What did you have to eat? 

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kind and thoughtful are all my three sons and their wives, and the grandkids, they all take care of me in their own special ways --
I had sausage plait, new potatoes and a selection of home grown vegies, it was beautiful.Sherry trifle to follow. 
It was very kind of your neighbour to give you some of her veg. it's good to have nice neighbours.
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Long time since I had a sausage plait, my Mother used to make them. I guess I could make it with veggie sausages.

M


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Might have fish fingers, chip and peas for tea tonight, not sure just yet. 

I’ve been outside and got some weeding done before it poured with rain, yet again. I have a lovely bunch of sweet peas which smell just divine! 

New doors being painted today and then we will get a start on stripping the stairs of the wallpaper. More dust but that is all the decorating done for a while.

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice to see you in the kitchen Joan, hope you feel a bit better. I think veggie sausage would make a very nice plait.Give it a go,I fancy a nice piece of salmon with a salad tonight.
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Nice to see you in the kitchen Joan, hope you feel a bit better. I think veggie sausage would make a very nice plait.Give it a go,I fancy a nice piece of salmon with a salad tonight.
> O


Ok may try a sausage plait!! Salmon salad sounds good, I 've got Sains honeyed salmon salad tonight.

Feeling a bit shattered, Dave had a brain scan at Guys on Fri, we got up at 5.30 to be sure we were ready to be picked up at 7.00. He had a tablet at 9.00, an injection at 10.45, a three hour wait till the scan, which was about 45 mins. We got home at 5pm.

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Picking you both up at 7.00 was necessary for the long journey ahead Joan, but needs must 'eh? I should think you were shattered by the time you arrived home, a nice cuppa and feet up I bet. 
Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Quite good tea 

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Picking you both up at 7.00 was necessary for the long journey ahead Joan, but needs must 'eh? I should think you were shattered by the time you arrived home, a nice cuppa and feet up I bet.
> Q


Quite an ordeal but at least it's over.

Enjoy your salmon salad Jan.

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Quite an ordeal but at least it's over.
> 
> Enjoy your salmon salad Jan.
> 
> R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really looking forward to my salmon, hope you enjoy yours too.I could have fish any time , I love it, fish and chicken are what I like best, lamb is good but so expensive.I know you don't eat meat, but you can make tasty meals without it.-- I make a nice spaghetti dish which you would like Joan, -- cook the spaghetti, drain it, set aside, grate a good amount of cheese, and one onion (grated ) a good dollop of tomato ketchup, salt and pepper, put this in a basin add enough milk to make it sloppy, put spag. in ovenproof dish, pour over the mixture , add more grated cheese on top , pop in oven for about 20 minutes, serve with salad and any kind of fish, or veggie sausage, makes a tasty meal and not too much preparing. I can't give you quantities, I guess how much spaghetti to use as it's only for myself, I'd say use enough for guess work for you and Dave. 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Really looking forward to my salmon, hope you enjoy yours too.I could have fish any time , I love it, fish and chicken are what I like best, lamb is good but so expensive.I know you don't eat meat, but you can make tasty meals without it.-- I make a nice spaghetti dish which you would like Joan, -- cook the spaghetti, drain it, set aside, grate a good amount of cheese, and one onion (grated ) a good dollop of tomato ketchup, salt and pepper, put this in a basin add enough milk to make it sloppy, put spag. in ovenproof dish, pour over the mixture , add more grated cheese on top , pop in oven for about 20 minutes, serve with salad and any kind of fish, or veggie sausage, makes a tasty meal and not too much preparing. I can't give you quantities, I guess how much spaghetti to use as it's only for myself, I'd say use enough for guess work for you and Dave.
> S


Sounds interesting Jan, I may well try that. I like cheese, onions and tomato ketchup. I often make a "pizza" lunch time snack for myself. One slice of buttered brown bread spread with tomato ketchup sprinkle with a good amount of grated cheese and top with sliced tomato (or possibly sliced onion) Pop in the oven for 15 to 20 mins until bread has crisped and the cheese has softened.

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

That 'pizza' snack sounds tasty, might have a try at that. Always willing to try something different, 
It's 6.00pm and pouring with rain and quite dark, I know we need the rain but it doesn't know when to stop.
Twin son Andy popped in for a cuppa and one of my rock cakes this afternoon, he brought me a home made spag. bol dinner to freeze. I shall have that in the week.
U


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Unless I get a sudden splurge of energy, I am not doing much today. Feel quite low. That spag bol always goes down well doesn't it Jan. Going out tomorrow to have a mooch round the shops (not food shopping) and then we are going to have dinner out for a change. Might buck us up a bit. Weather is quite cold here. Hoping for warmer weather next week.

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very sorry you are feeling a bit low Jeannie, I'm sure your little outing tomorrow will buck you up, a nice lunch after a mooch round the shops will make a nice change. I can't believe how cold it is for the time of the year, when will summer arrive. 
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winter will soon be here. I took on a charity for knitting hats and scarves. The scarves need to be at least 6 feet and 6inches across. Right now I'm knitting a rib scarf with size 6 needles. Easy knitting but will take longer with the small needles. it's a good project when watching TV. 

I made meatloaf, baked potato and cucumber salad but the salad with salmon sure sounds good. 

X, Y Z


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yeast rolls every morning 

Z


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

zzzzzzzz feeling sleepy
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Awake, well reasonably so!! The sun is shining - better than yesterdays rain. 

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Better nights sleep for me tonight I hope, don't know why , but I had a very restless night last night.
I need to do some tidying up in the garden but don't feel like it, so I'm just going to potter about.
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Can't get going after restless night. Potter about and take it easy Jan. 

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Doesn't happen often, so yes Joan, I shall take it easy, maybe go for a short stroll in the village, I think lack of fresh air doesn't help does it, but you can't just walk about when it's raining . :sm02: :sm02: 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Exactly Jan, one can get soaked in two minutes in those downpours. I shall get out in the garden if doesn't rain. At least it won't need watering!

We have someone coming to investigate our overflowing front gutter. Dave thinks the down pipe is blocked!!

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Funny you should mention that Joan, I noticed water gushing from the guttering over my kitchen window, but haven't noticed it when we had the last heavy downpour so hoping it's cleared itself. Always something isn't there :sm16: 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good grief! It never rains but it pours. Ha ha :sm11: Will let you know the verdict.

H


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Had our gutters fixed last month - they were blocked due to a plant which had grown in the corner section. We just couldn't see it from the path. As you say, always something to sort out.

I slept rubbish again last night. I miss the grand kids but they are all (4) away at the moment. Just have to be patient.

I've just finished another dog blanket for Battersea cats and dogs home. I posted a photo

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-711805-1.html

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I had a look at your doggy blanket Sandra, is the postage costly to send the blankets ? Or do you post just one at a time ?


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Junk food for a snack

Saw a pizza cookie cake with pepperoni. It looked so real. But didn’t get a photo 

K


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> I had a look at your doggy blanket Sandra, is the postage costly to send the blankets ? Or do you post just one at a time ?


Kippers

Thank you Jan. I usually send two blankets together at a cost of £3.20 for second class.

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lovely of you to send the blankets to the animals at Battersea, and the cost isn't too bad when you think of the comfort you're providing, well done you.
I had a walk round the village this afternoon, it was good to be out in the sunshine and getting some fresh air. Ther's a seat outside our chemist so I had a sit and watched the world go by :sm02: Perhaps I'll sleep a bit better after being in the fresh air.
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Magpie by you? I just can't imagine taking a stroll and one of those birds come swooping over you. That poor Mother who lost her baby because of one. This is the first I ever heard of those birds.
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-711776-1.html

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nasty attacks can happen sometimes with magpies but we’ve never had a problem. Generally they are friendly birds but during nesting some can get over protective and attack anything that comes near their trees.
Well, just had a call from Bec, her doctor is bringing the date forward to tomorrow for her c-section. Baby isn’t moving around as much but blood tests have shown he isn’t in distress so they are just being cautious. We are all so excited.
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh Sue, how exciting, new baby on it's way, please keep us posted, I bet you can't wait for that important phone call from your son, hope all goes well for Mum and Bub, I'm sure it will. xxx
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pleased to say that Bec is third on the list tomorrow morning. They have to arrive at the hospital at 6 so I hope they manage to get a good sleep tonight. I’ll be pacing the floor tomorrow, haha.
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Pleased to say that Bec is third on the list tomorrow morning. They have to arrive at the hospital at 6 so I hope they manage to get a good sleep tonight. I'll be pacing the floor tomorrow, haha.
> Q


Question is Sue will you get a good night's sleep?? At least you won't have to wait long for news.

R


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Really great news Sue! Sending love and hugs to you all. We will all be waiting for the great news!

No more babies in our family until the grand kids have kids, which I hope is a long while yet! 

I have never liked magpies and there seems to be more and more these days. There should be a cull on them and grey squirrels around here. We have to be careful putting out bird food and they seem to see it as a food trap and catch and kill young immature baby birds. 

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Silly smile face cookies 

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The cookies sound like a great treat for the Baby coming! Any news yet Sue? 

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Understandable nervous this morning but just got news that my grandson has just been born weighing 7.3 pounds.
We are so elated and thankful that everything has gone well. He’s a beautiful looking baby, even though I do say it myself. Mum, dad and baby, all doing fantastic.
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very Healthy Grandson, Congratulations Sue & Scoty for being Proud Grandparents! 
I almost shut down the computer for the night but I thought I would look one more time. I am so glad I did it is always good news when a new life enters our world. 

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

We are so happy for the proud parents, they had been trying for a baby for such a long time. I’ve just organised some flowers for them through Interflora, it includes a teddy bear and a helium balloon. Thanks for your good wishes Ann. x
XYZA


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

xxxxx to the new baby, congratulations to everyone concerned. Does he have name yet?

A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

A lovely surprise' News flash' to see when I turned on my computer' Pleased all went well Sue and what a good weight the little man is. Congratulations to the proud parents, also to you and Scotty, I hope it's not long before you can all be together with cuddles, hugs and kisses all round. I'm so happy for you all. xxx
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Aww thanks Joan. Yes, they’ve finally chosen names, Blake James. They FaceTimed me earlier so I got a good look at him, he’s so like his daddy and has got quite a lot of hair. When Scoty popped on to see him, he started crying, haha. Probably scared of the bald head.
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Brightened my day it did Jan. Thanks for the good wishes. I felt like jumping on a plane today and visiting them but what with our health woes at the moment, plus Covid on the mainland we’ll have to wait. 
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Covid business is a pain in the bum, but nothing we can do but wait till things settle down and we all feel safe to go about our everyday stuff. Thank goodness we have Facetime, I know it's not the same as being together, but you got the chance to see them. I like the names they have chosen, good choice.
D


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Understandable nervous this morning but just got news that my grandson has just been born weighing 7.3 pounds.
> We are so elated and thankful that everything has gone well. He's a beautiful looking baby, even though I do say it myself. Mum, dad and baby, all doing fantastic.
> V


Eeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! (Sorry I missed D - but I am sooooo excited for you.
CONGRATULATIONS!!! That is fantastic news and I am sure you are soooooo very proud. Great news! Hugs all round. ????

F


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Fantastic new for you all Sue. So pleased everything has turned out lovely. Another little boy has joined the world. I have 5 weeks to go to greet my new little grandaughter Eloise. She will be born on 21st September all being well. Can't wait. Home made pizza for lunch. with garlic and tomatoe bread flour.


G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Grand being a granny, also a great gran for me. I'm waiting for my 6th great grandie now, Finley is due around 15-20th September, not long to wait for you and me Jeannie. Finley will be my g/daughters first baby.
H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Hot pan cakes on the griddle 

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I like pancakes with lemon juice and sugar
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jan that sounds good!!

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kudos, to all the Grans! Soon the kitchen will be buzzing about babies instead of food. Babies are sooo much fun and they grow up so quickly. 

I prefer my pancakes with Pure Maple Syrup and a handful of pecans. Even though I love the Maple Syrup I need to be careful how much I use being an diabetic. 

L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Looks like I'm the only one who isn't a grandmother and never will be!! Good luck to those who are.

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Motherhood isn't for every woman Joan.=, if your Susan chooses not to be a Mum thats her choice isn't it.I have to admit I'm a very maternal type and wouldn't have missed having my babies.
Think we're in for another hot spell, not looking forward to it one bit. :sm03: 
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice choice of names for the new grand babies to be, Eloise and Finley. There’s so many silly names out there these days, you have to feel sorry for the children going through life with these weird and wacky names.
Had a lovely card from Bonnie, so sweet of her. Wish she could come back to our kitchen. Maybe the new admin will look into it.
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh how lovely of Bonnie, yes I wish she could come back.--I agree with you Sue on names they give to their kids,some of them are so strange and the childs got to grow up with it. Old fashioned names are best, my friends little g/son is named Albert, I think thats great, a manly name for him, if he needed to he could call himself Bert when he's older.
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Motherhood isn't for every woman Joan.=, if your Susan chooses not to be a Mum thats her choice isn't it.I have to admit I'm a very maternal type and wouldn't have missed having my babies.
> Think we're in for another hot spell, not looking forward to it one bit. :sm03:
> N[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite upsetting for any woman when she wants a baby and it doesn't happen.I was married 5 years before I got pregnant with my eldest son Jon,we were so happy. I once heard my M.I/L, say to her neighbour-- 'I don't think they know how to 'do 'it--or they don't want any kids', that to me was a bit hurtful.
Salmon salad again tonight, soon I'll be growing fins ha ha. Strawbwerries and ice-cream after.
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really sad news on our tv tonight concerning the shootings in Plymouth. How awful for this to have happened, I believe a child was one of the victims.
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Seeing this kind of news is so upsetting, especally when a child is involved. There certainly are some wierdos walking the streets. 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Too many idiots seem to be able to get access to guns. It’s unusual to hear of things like this happening in the UK. The news mentioned the last mass shooting was by a taxi driver in Cumbria, a few years ago.
U


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Unfortunately, the 22 year old gunman had a gun licence. He was out in the street randomly shooting. Who knows what goes on their minds. Spicy chicken today.

Making a matching cardigan for the yet unborn grandaughter - not long now. 

Hope everyone is having better weather - we are a bit miserable down here.


V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very strange some people, one wonders why...

Weather is rather nice here sunny but not too hot.

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well it's not a Christian way to say this, but that gunman turned the gun on himself and he died and I'm glad.

I'm having spicey chicken for my dinner tonight Jeannie,with mixed veg. and a few oven chips.
It's been a decent day today, but now it's clouding over and very windy.
x y or z
A


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

A news report says that a 3 year old little girl was among the people shot at Plymouth. I wish he had lived as he should have paid for his crime. He also shot his mother first as he had a hate for single mums and his mother was a one. The poor people who have lost loved one must be going through hell. Sending them love and hugs. Mass shooting rarely happen in the UK.

Been to Uppingham market today but I have a gippy tummy so no lunchtime treats for me. We did our shopping and came home. I feel a bit better now but I’ve been in bed since we came back.

No knitting for me tonight, just rest.
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Best to rest Sandra and try and sip some water. Gippy tummies are not fun.
I’ve got a beef casserole in the slow cooker for tonight’s dinner. I’ll make some mashed potatoes and brussel sprouts to go with it. Hubby loves peas and sprouts, he reckons he lived off mince, chips and peas when he was a lad. He said his mum wasn’t the best of cooks but she made great mince and the confectionery tablet. That’s the one with condensed milk, I did try making it for him but mine wouldn’t set. Maybe I didn’t cook it long enough. It tasted ok though.
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Casseroles are always a quick meal and make excellent left-overs. I had my Birthday Cake today, a little late but I could enjoy it today. My favorite white cake with poppy-seed with lemon filling and whipped frosting. 

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Delightful sounding cake Ann, I love lemon in cakes. It’s great that you enjoyed it and better late than never. Did you share it with Art ? I’m sure you did, haha. 
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

everything I eat he eats. Today we ordered our fish out and the waitress said what kind of potatoes I told her to skip the potatoes. What skip the potatoes? Yes that's what I said I don't want them why give them to me so when I get home I throw them out. Just don't give me the potatoes. I only want the fish, no potatoes or coleslaw. She insist finally Art said give us whatever. I said No because you won't eat them either. It isn't that I don't like potatoes but I don't like how they make their potato salad or coleslaw. Now if we were at the Golf course I probably would have asked for double potato salad & coleslaw. Everything is so freshy make there. 

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fresh is best, especially with potatoes. Sometimes I’ve had a roast dinner at a restaurant and I can always tell when the roast potatoes are made from cold spuds from the day before. I must admit though Ann, I would probably have chosen some hot chips with my fish. 
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Going to have my hair washed and blow-dried at my h/dresser across the road this morning, she's my saviour when my regular girl is away on hols.
I agree with you Sue, I'd have asked for a portion of hot chips and shared them with Art.
Hope you feel better today Sandra.Upset tummy is no fun.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hope you are feeling better today Sandra, there seem to be a lot of gippy tummies about!

Jan enjoy your pampering, I still haven't had my haircut. I need about three or four inches chopped off!! 

Not a fan of chips I'd sooner have salad or hash brown.

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I like chips and salad as a side dish Joan, though not too many chips. We enjoyed our casserole for dinner and we are just enjoying a coffee now.
My daughter in law has just sent me a lovely photo of them leaving the hospital. I can’t believe it, that’s only two days since she had Blake. When I had a caesarean, many years ago, I was in hospital for at least a week. Hopefully they have a good first night at home and manage some sleep. 
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

If I had your pretty hair Joan I wouldn't worry about getting it cut, mine is straight as pump water and badly in need of a soft perm but I only like my regular girl to perm it so have to wait till she gets back off hols and that will be early September.
It's Lauras birthday today, she was thinking about asking me and her brother and his family over for a bbq, depends on the weather, it's not looking too promising up to now 11.00 am, so might brighten up.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> If I had your pretty hair Joan I wouldn't worry about getting it cut, mine is straight as pump water and badly in need of a soft perm but I only like my regular girl to perm it so have to wait till she gets back off hols and that will be early September.
> It's Lauras birthday today, she was thinking about asking me and her brother and his family over for a bbq, depends on the weather, it's not looking too promising up to now 11.00 am, so might brighten up.
> J


Jan the trouble is it's going down (not growing on) my back and makes a lot to wash.

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

''Kan'' understand that Joan, can you wash it in the shower? I have a chair in my shower cubicle so that makes it a bit easier if I wash mine in the shower, but it's fairly short so that makes a difference I guess. 
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> ''Kan'' understand that Joan, can you wash it in the shower? I have a chair in my shower cubicle so that makes it a bit easier if I wash mine in the shower, but it's fairly short so that makes a difference I guess.
> D


Don't like washing it in the shower Jan, I always feel as though I'm drowning. Ha ha

That was a quick hospital stay Sue, I was three weeks after my C section..

E


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Early rise today! Got up at 6.30am and wash showered and out on my walk by 7am. I slept really well last night after a few days of a gippy tummy. Thankfully I feel a lot better today. I made myself go and have a little walk around our village and it was lovely. Just a few early morning dog walkers out there. Going to try and sew together my cardigan today and maybe have a takeaway for tea tonight. DH painting the doors upstairs and nobody due to visit. Feel a bit left out by the kids and grand kids but they have their own lives. Also going to watch Classic Coronation street which I recorded from during the week. They are up to the time when Alf Roberts dies in the chair on New Years Eve. Its sad because he died 6 weeks after filming the scene in exactly the same circumstances in real life.

Hospital stays dont seem to be for long these days. I have just sent off an email to volunteer at Kettering General Hospital. Not sure just what type of work it is for yet. It comes with a little red uniform etc. Once when I first started to work there, many moons ago, a person came up to me and addressed me as nurse!!! Haha! They certainly got the wrong person as I am not a nurse and cannot stand the sight of blood or needles.



F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Funny that someone can't seem to be able to cut your hair Joan. During the first shut down I waited nine months before I got my hair cut. At that time my hairdresser did a before and after pictures of me. It felt so good getting all that hair cut. I made another hair cut appointment before I came down with the COVID. I had to cancel out. I am in the clear now and I need to call her when she will have a slow time. It's usually on a Tuesday when she is the only hairdresser in the beauty shop. Last Feb. is the last time I had my hair down. It's about time. 

When I had my first child 45 years ago I was in the hospital for a week. The next one two years later it was three days. The last one 4 years different than the middle one. I was out in one day. Women were coming in and having their babies and leaving right after delivery. 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Good for you Sandra, offering to volunteer at your local hospital. I would imagine it would be an interesting job. 
Yes Ann, women are sent home so quickly after giving birth nowadays. I’m sure some women would prefer to stay a bit longer sometimes, depending on how many children are at home, it’s nice to be waited on and have a break. When I had my last child I was released after 3 days but I really didn’t feel well at all. I had a constant headache but I think the doctor thought I was malingering ! A day later I had a raging temperature and ended up back in hospital and into theatre where it was discovered I had some of the placenta still attached ! I was not happy at all.
H


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Cooking -- stir
Kitchen -- lights


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh! Wow! The answers on this one are way out of sight! over 800 -- 814 to be exact!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Having your last child and not feeling well Sue you should have never been released. You knew something was wrong and the doctors should have picked up on this. Not all childbirth is the same. Years ago sometimes women didn't even make it. I had a friend who lost her Mother at childbirth. She was the oldest at the age of 7 plus one other sister and two brothers. Leaving her young Father with 4 children and no wife. It was sooo Sad. 

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

It's raining and blowing and it got dark very early this evening, it's good to see the rain though.I made some lovely nutty flap-jacks today
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just been packing a small bag for tomorrow’s angiogram. I have to take all the medications that I’m on with me, plus I’ve packed a couple of magazines and a pen so I can be doing something while waiting. I hope I don’t have to wait too long for the procedure. This time next week hubby will be having his hip replacement, I’ve just been checking on google maps, how to get to and from the hospital. I’ll be relying on the Garmin in our car mainly as I’m hopeless at finding places. 
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kind thoughts coming from me for tomorrow Sue,I hope you won't be hanging around for too long. Good thinking to take something to pass the time, they might call you in on time though-- it has been known ha ha. Do you have far to travel to hospital? Will hubby be driving ?
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely to see my baby grandson on FaceTime this afternoon. He was fast asleep after having a big feed, he’s such a cutie. I should ask his mum and dad if I can put a photo of him on our kitchen page.
Jan, it’s about an hours drive to the hospital and yes, hubby will be driving me. It will still be dark when we leave so we’ll have to watch out for the critters on the roads.
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My word, it must have been wonderful to see your darling baby g/son and Mum and Dad,is she breast feeding him Sue.Laura told me she'll try but see how she manages, some baba's take to the breast others play up don't they., and if it causes stress to Mum and baby best to use formula.
Your trip to hospital is about the same distance as mine when I go for my eye appnt. I'm always pleased when they make a morning appont. my last one was 9.30 am, gets it over and done with and whoever takes me can get on with their day.
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Now you take good care of yourself, Sue, don't forget to take a drink if you are allowed one. It will be a nervous wait for Scoty...

It would be nice to see a picture of the new Baby

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh My do I hope your Son & DIL say yes to seeing the Baby!

Whenever I forget to bring something then it's a long wait it's when I do then I am called in right away. I hope this is the case for you Sue, In & Out 
It is always best when we have a good partner who can come with us. Sounds like you and Scoty take good care of each other. 

P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Potatoes for dinner tonight 

Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quiet in the kitchen tonight. Sandy we had Cheesy scalloped potatoes & ham for supper tonight. It was yummy with lots of cheese. 

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really a chilly, damp dull day today, and looks as if it might rain. I think we here have had our summer when we had that hot spell earlier in July, and in a few weeks we'll be into Autumn.I'm having a little visitor today,my eldest son Jon is bringing Theo and his Mummy , now that he's started to walk I'm going to shut my lounge room door, too many objects and stuff for him to meddle with ha ha.
I'm making pork loin in a mustard sauce for my dinner, with veg and jacket spud.-- Hope all goes well with Sue at the hospital today.
S


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

So lovely for you Jan to have your family to visit. I know you will have a wonderful time.

I agree with you about the weather, it is quite parky out there and rain first thing. A really dismal looking August day indeed.

We are off to Canterbury on Thursday until monday, really looking forward to it.

Mince and onion pie for tea tonight with home made chip pan chips, peas and gravy. Yummy. Just right for this dull day.

Sending love and hugs to Sue at the hospital.

I really messed up my knitted cardigan - I could scream. It is miles too big!!!!! I had an idea it was a bit on the large side half way through and yet I just plodded on! DOH! Oh well, I will pull it out after our holiday. I must admit that I did feel like crying but worse things are happening in the world than my cardigan!!!!!!! grrrrrrr!!!!! https://www.knittingparadise.com/newest-post-attachment-list

I have my forms to fill in to become a volunteer at Kettering General Hospital, which I am looking forward to.

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sounds delicious Jan, pork loin with the sauce, yum. Well, it’s been a long day here, I was fourth on the list for the angiogram so had to wait 3 hours but I kept busy, doing jigsaws on my iPad and working out the puzzles in my magazine.
The angiogram showed the arteries in my heart are all good, no hardening or blockages. But, the mitral valve is showing up as leaking as previously thought but now I have to have another test called a TOE. Trans oesophageal echocardiogram where a camera is put down the throat and into the heart. This hopefully will show the extent of the leakage. I was really hoping that today I would definitely get an answer as to what is causing the breathlessness. I don’t know when I will get an appointment for the procedure, I have to go to a different hospital to get it done though. Ho hum.
Well, here he is, little Blake. Isn’t he a dear little cutie ?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for all your good wishes girls. It’s great to be back home again xx
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'U' certainly had a long wait Sue, lets hope good results turn out for your next investigation.
Oh what a dear little boy is Blake.Thank his Mummy and Daddy for you allowing you to show him to us, look at all his hair.
Lets hope you won't have to wait too long before you can all be together and you can have lots of cuddles.
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Visiting the family will be on top of our priority list, once we’ve got some of the health stuff out of the way. As long as we are getting lots of photos and FaceTime, that will make us happy.
Yes Jan, Bec is breastfeeding him, hopefully she will be able to continue for a few months but as you said, as long as mum and baby are going ok then it doesn’t matter if it’s bottle or breast. 
W


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Well Blake is a stunning looking baby! Fabulous! Best wishes to you all, especially his mummy and daddy. 

XYZ or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra Bundle of Love that Blake! Thanks Sue for showing us the picture of the little one. 

Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> X-tra Bundle of Love that Blake! Thanks Sue for showing us the picture of the little one.
> 
> Y


You are very welcome Ann. 
Im taking it easy today, doctors orders. I don't want the wrist incision to open and bleed to death :sm16: The nurse told me what I had to do if it does accidentally open up, put pressure on and phone OOO. 
I've just put an online grocery order on for tomorrow, it's the first time for a while.

ZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Anxious about your wrist Sue-- I'm not familiar with medical things,-- so why did you have to have an incision in your wrist ? Do take care my old duck, rest up and hope you do not have to ring 000
***'' Old duck'',--- a good old Leicester saying **
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Been ok, I’ve had no bleed thank goodness. When you have an angiogram, the specialist inserts a catheter into your wrist ( or groin ) then threads a flexible tube through, with a camera on the end of it. It’s a lot easier for the patient if it’s through the wrist as you get a thick plastic device securing the incision point to apply pressure. If you get the incision into the groin, you have to lie flat on your back for a few hours. I’ve had to drink lots of water today to flush out the contrast dye they use. Apparently it’s not good for it to be in the kidneys for too long. I’ve been backwards and forwards to the loo all day, haha.
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'Catheter' I did wonder if it was that they put into your wrist, glad we got that sorted, you'll have to get a 'guzunder'
while your'e peeing a lot ha ha 
D


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Do take care Sue and rest as much as possible.

Well, I wont be around until possibly tuesday of next week as we are going away for a few days. Everyone, please take care and stay safe and have a lovely weekend. Just trying to sort out something to crochet on the way - might do a little C2C blanket for charity. I find knitting in the car impossible but crocheting is easy. Catch up soon.

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Enjoy your time away Sandra. Are you visiting family, if so have a wonderful time. Yes, I’ve been taking it easy today as for some reason, I’ve felt really tired. It’s not like I had an anaesthetic, only a couple of jabs in the wrist area to numb it. It’s probably having to get out of bed at 5 am yesterday, my old body is still trying to catch up, haha.
By the way Jan, I don’t mind being called an old duck, I’ve probably been called a lot worse, haha.
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Five a.m is far to early to get up Sue-- but needs must and you can take it easy for a couple of days.
I'm waiting for a lady in the village to bring me an assortment of wool, it's not that good quality but nice enough to knit animal blankets, and I have used it to crochet c2c blankets for people, mainly grandies. The lady does a lot of craft fairs and sells her wool and stuff she's knitted.She buys it in bulk from a factory and only charges £1 for a 100grm. ball, I usually give her extra as a treat for herself, I know she likes a glass of wine or chocolates.
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Emmy Cat said:


> Do take care Sue and rest as much as possible.
> 
> Well, I wont be around until possibly tuesday of next week as we are going away for a few days. Everyone, please take care and stay safe and have a lovely weekend. Just trying to sort out something to crochet on the way - might do a little C2C blanket for charity. I find knitting in the car impossible but crocheting is easy. Catch up soon.
> 
> E


Sandra I have question to ask you, you knit beautifully what you pictured but what kind of needles do you use? I was wondering if you use straight needles. If you do how do you hold your needles.

I knit often in the car but I always use circular needles. Yesterday since I didn't drive I was making a ribbed hat.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Going to take a small road trip today. Since my mail order meds didn't come in I need to go to the Pharmacy to pick up a short supply. While we are in the same city the court house today is drawing blood for the Red Cross. 
Art is a regular donor. 

I have a question for the ones who knit I know most of you do. My question do you knit with straights? The only straights I use are my DPN. Other than that I always use circular needles. I was going to give away all my straights and my GD was over yesterday. Whenever I throw anything away for the thrift store I ask her first. At 11 her life is just beginning and I feel my life is coming to an end. I could give away half the house and probably won't missed it. What a Pack Rat I became I hung on to stuff that came from my grandma and mother. I feel it's time to let go. 

My GD isn't interested in knitting at this time. But she said she knows what I do by watching. She said maybe she will take up knitting so don't be giving away all the needles. 

H


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Hello All,sorry I haven't been on. We had a call at 4am on Monday to say that my DDIL had gone into labour - so we had to go over and fetch Elsie (the 2 yr old) to look after her. 5 weeks early but perfect in every way Eloise came into the world by c.section (due to my daughter in law's hip condition). What a nice surprise - 5lbs. So she has to be in ICU for a bit and won;t be home for a few weeks. Unfortunately we are not allowed to go into hospital, because of covid, but my son has sent us pics and videos so that's great. Still got Elsie and not sure when DIL will be allowed home. All good news though and not a great surprise as Elsie came 4 weeks early too.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

It’s wonderful to hear the news Jeannie. Sending hugs and congratulations to you all, what a gorgeous baby girl. I love the name too, Eloise, so pretty. 5 pounds is a good size considering she is 5 weeks early, I’m sure she will soon be putting on a bit more weight and then being allowed home. Eloise has got some pretty hair too, just like my baby grandson has. We are very lucky aren’t we, being blessed with these beautiful grandchildren.x
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just imagine all these New Babies, Life goes on.... Eloise another baby who was born with dark hair like Blake's. The main thing both of them were born healthy. Eloise has a little catching up to do but she will do it!
Congratulations Jeannie and wishing both families the Best!

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kind of a busy time for new babies isn’t it ? I think Jans great grandbaby will be due soon, all these bonnie babies, I’ll be getting clucky, haha. 
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lucky, so lucky to have our grandies, Laura has about 3 weeks to go. She's coming later today to take me for a hearing test, then we'll have a shop in the market place, and we have a lovely hardware shop sells everything from bird seed to kitchen products etc. etc. they even sell wool !! 
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

My, you are going to have a lovely outing with Laura. It will be nice to look around the market place and check out the bargains. I bet Laura is counting down the weeks now, ready for the day when she will get to meet her precious baby. 
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now who is going to guess if I buy any wool ? he he.There is a greeting cards shop I'll pop into ,, I like to have an assortment of occasions from them, they charge £2 for 8 cards, thats what we usually pay, if not more, just for one card at other shops, I'm always on the look-out for a bargain, I get my calendars and a diary from there too, 3 calandars for £1 :sm24: diaries 50 pence.
O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Congrats Jeanne! How exciting! 

Orange peels on the floor 

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh, I wish that shop was close to me Jan. I’m always buying birthday cards, mainly to send to the uk and they retail around $6 each ( at least ) then a stamp for overseas is another $3.50. Then because of Covid and not many flights, the cards don’t get there on time !! Gee, it’s so annoying. You are so fortunate that you can find bargains like you do, especially three calendars for a pound, wow.
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

P.M me Sue if you would like me to send you a bundle of cards. I gave in and bought 2 100grm. balls of James Brett soft baby wool for when Finley is a bit older, the ones I made are for the first 3 months, so he'll need more around Christmas.
Laura was telling me her brother (Lillys Daddy) has passed a big bag of Georges baby grows and cardis on to her, plus all her friends will buy gifts. so she'll be ok for first size clothes.
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quiet babies are sleeping, shhhhh
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really not surprised that you bought some more balls of wool Jan, especially as it was baby wool. Great that Laura has been given lots of first size baby clothes too.
Thanks for offering to send me some of the cards but I really can’t let you do that, the postage would be much too expensive to send them. You’re a sweetheart for offering though xx
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Straight Needles or Circular Needles when Knitting???

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Think it's a matter of choice with the needles Ann, I've never tried circular so can't comment, but I'm sure our ladies in the kitchen will advise.
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Undecided on which I prefer though Circulars are handy if you are taking your knitting out and about, only one needle to worry about. 
It’s been a wet and miserable day here today. Hubby had to see his GP today, he’s got his hip replacement on Monday. He’s had a cold which went onto his chest so he had to have a Covid test as a precaution. Otherwise he won’t be allowed into the hospital for the operation. There’s no Covid cases here in Tasmania but rules are rules and of course the test came back negative. The doctor has given him some antibiotics so hopefully he will be ok to go ahead with the op.
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very pleased to hear hubby can go ahead with his op, nothing worse than having to be put back on the list because of health issues. Hope all goes well for him, I'm sure it will, hope you haven't caught his cold.
It's bright , a bit breezy here today, I'm going for a stroll after dinner, I read a topic about how important it is for us oldies to walk, so it's given me a boot up the back-side and I've promised myself to try to get out more

KEEP YOUR LEGS ACTIVE & STRONG !! this is in chit-chat in case you didn't see it.It's worth a read
W


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Very tiring looking after a 2 year old. Still she is no bother really. Not like the boys I brought up. She plays happily with my ribbon box and button box as long as we take an interest now and then. She talks ten to the dozen and loves the wooden train set we bought her to play with. She is so cute we can't help but hug her and kiss her. Her speech has come on leaps and bounds too. Taking her home today, hopefully her mummy will be allowed out for three hours from the neonatal unit, so she can spend some time with her. Then my son will take her back up to the hospital tonight to be with Eloise. 


W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

We are so lucky to be able to take care of the littlies when it comes to helping out. I used to love having my grandies for the day, and even sleep overs when they were a bit older. Happy days 'eh ?
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ann a matter of "you pays your money and takes your choice" I think with needles. i used to to use double points, straights and circulars just for yokes on sweaters. Nowadays I use 4 dps for socks, toys and dolls clothes. Circs for bigger things, even knitting back and forth as it takes the weight off of arthritic hands ands wrists. Hope that makes sense.

Congratulations on the the new babies... It's all been happening while I been missing. 

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Been missing you Joan and glad to see you.Hope you are both ok.
I've just been for a short walk, it's a beautiful day , really warm out, stopped and had a chat with a few people I talk to
in the village and hadn't seen for a while.
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Clean towels blowing in the breeze, hopefully will be dry soon.

Still waiting for the results of Dave's scans and my blood test showed low platelets so need another test next week and other investigation. Still we keep going and hope for the best.

D


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Do you know that I have low platelets too. Got my appointment for the colonoscopy and endoscopy for next Saturday. Don't want it but what can I do. My boy sent me some info about low platelets caused by covid jab after effects. I'm sure that this is my problem. Remember how ill I was for ten days.
Lasagne for dinner. yummy.


E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

boring knit said:


> Do you know that I have low platelets too. Got my appointment for the colonoscopy and endoscopy for next Saturday. Don't want it but what can I do. My boy sent me some info about low platelets caused by covid jab after effects. I'm sure that this is my problem. Remember how ill I was for ten days.
> Lasagne for dinner. yummy.
> 
> E


No I didn't know that Jeannie, do you feel any symptoms? My second covid jab was in April, I wasn't well for a week or two but nothing too bad. Good luck with your tests tests on Saturday.

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Every Step Counts, I read that article that Jan is referring to. We have a two story home with laundry in the basement. After I read that article I said to Art our house is saving us ... keeping us in shape with the step climbing. 
Even though I don't climb the steps any more than I have to.

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-712576-1.html

F


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Feel constantly knackered - that is the only symptom. Taking Metatone tonic. Having some nice quiet days this week apart from the process leading up to the procedure and having to go to the hospital three days before for a covid test. Then isolation till Saturday. What a life. I heard about the steps by the way from the pre - diabetic dietician . He said not to get a bungalow if we could help it as it was only the stairs that was helping to keep us going. Good to know.


G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gee, we don’t have any steps here, no wonder hubby and I are falling apart ! I do walk down to our post box at the front gate every day which is a bit of a walk, especially coming back as it’s uphill. That’s when I get breathless and go lightheaded.
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Heavy rain forecast for later today, so I'll take a short walk up the road and back before it comes. A friends daughter is getting married in the village church this afternoon, I was hoping to go and see her but it's all up hill to the church and like you Sue I'd be gasping for breath half way up, also if it rains I'd get soaked, I hope it stays fine for the bride.
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

It’s supposed to be lucky if it rains at a wedding though I can’t remember where I heard that. Did you get the email I sent with the video Jan ?
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just looked in my inbox Sue, no email from you :sm03:


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kids cooking crafts 

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Just looked in my inbox Sue, no email from you :sm03:


Looked in the trash ? Sometimes things go there by mistake. 
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My fault Sue, sent you a mistake in my email addy, silly woman ha ha. Got it now and it's lovely
N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Never remembered to tell you all that I got a lovely e-card from Bonnie.. I said I'd let you all know. 

Made chicken jalfrezi, with loads of peppers and home grown weird looking vintage tomatoes that I've grown. Made enough for three days , so two lots have gone in the freezer.

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh wasn't sure what chicken jalfrezi was, I had to look it up. Chicken Curry I do like but not the last couple of days. My stomach has been acting up. Tonight we will have poached salmon, sweet potatoes and a cucumber salad......P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Pizza with everything on it 

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite a blustery day here today. Only 9 days before Spring time, I’m hoping to get a photo of my daffodils soon. The weather has been too wet and miserable to take any decent ones. 
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rain here today slightly on & off. Soon our Fall will be here and your Spring will begin. Sue, what are the months that the kids go to school by you. I imagine they are in school at this time. 

Art made an excellent meal tonight, I don't make fish. His poached salmon just melted in my mouth, it probably the Best we ever had. This was the center cut, usually we just buy an portion 
not paying attention if it's the center or not. 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Salmon sounds delicious Ann, you have got a good hubby there.

Kids have 5 weeks off over the Christmas break and term one starts the end of January. Then they have easter break, usually 2 weeks break. Winter break is June/July for 2 weeks. Then I think there may be a break in September as well. 
I’ve lost track these days with not having school age kids.
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

The school holidays have changed since we were kids,
there was Christmas, a few days for New year ,Easter, summer, October break, no other breaks in between.Now it seems they have breaks all year round, May bank holiday, then another break for something else, a day or two off for teachers training day!! Like you Sue I have no idea now ours are grown up.Just looked on my calendar , it's Bank holiday 30th of this month.
It looks maungy out this morning, but I'll risk a short walk before it rains.I'm determined to walk every day now that I've read that post about keeping legs going.I know it is important before I read that, just needed the nudge.
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U and me too Jan, I should use my legs more. I’ll be walking a bit more when hubby goes into hospital, there’s usually a few corridors in these places. 
I remember August bank holiday in the uk from my younger days. There was always a fair that came into town with the usual rides. Was always a fun time for me and my friends.
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very happy yesterday, I had a surprise visit , Matthew, Hayley Lilly and baby George popped in to see me. I couldn't believe how much George had grown, he's 7 months old now and all lovely and chubby,such a hapy baby, 
I had lots of cuddles from both him and Lilly, she showed me how she can write and nearly tell the time, she'll be 6 in December. 
They were on the way to Hayleys grandads surprise party for his 95th birthday at the care home near to where I live.
He's got all his marbles so he'll love seeing his family, the lady in charge of the home checked that it would be ok to have the party.
W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Warm cooking in the winter 

X


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra knitting. I am still working on the six feet ribbed scarf. I did finish a ribbed hat that will be going to the needy. I started a chemo hat. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/quick-ombre-hat

I am knitting this hat by having two different colors in each hand. I am a English Knitter but with this hat I am also doing the Continental Knitting. First time doing the two together actually finding this fun to do.

I just can't seem to stick to one project I started another hat, the Christian's Hat. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christians-hat

Eventually I will get these projects done. I was given the yarn to do for Charity and I must commit what I said I will do. Am I the only one who has to have more than one project going on at once?

Y, Z or A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ann I prefer to have one knitting project at a time but I do have a cross stitch project going on too, when my eyes will let me!!


Jan you had a lovely set of visitors. We have a double celebration coming up, Susan will be visiting again for a few days on 4th September which our 56th wedding anniversary!

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Be lovely to see your Susan again Joan, and extra special for you being able to celebrate your wedding anniversary with her.
Yes it was lovely to see my little family on Saturday. It was a lovely surprise too.
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Celebrating your 56th Anniversary and having Susan home to help celebrate what a Blessing. No matter how big our family is it's always special seeing our love ones!

D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Dinner and wine 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eek, I have three knitting projects on my needles, all have come to a standstill I’m afraid. I’ve got one sock, one fingerless glove and a patterned dishcloth waiting for attention.
Hubby’s hip operation has been postponed because of his cough, I had an idea it wouldn’t go ahead but hubby refused to think that. He has to wait a couple of weeks which is for the best.
Jan, that would have been so lovely to catch up with the family, especially getting to cuddle George and Lilly.
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Feel in a baking mood this morning, going to make some rock cakes, will take some to my lovely hairdresser tomorrow, I'm having a soft perm which I badly need.I'm not going to the hairdresser in the village, she's ok in emergency, but my regular girl is best.
Blinkin' nuisance hubby having his op.postponed, hope his cough clears up and he's right for the next appnt.
Now come on Sue, get the needles clicking and finish the projects. :sm02: Rain again here, just drizzle so walk later.It absolutely chucked it down yesterday, gardens are loving it !!
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Good to spoil your hairdresser Jan, especially as you are always happy with her work.
Hubby was very grumpy this morning but he’s ok now, he only has to wait just over two weeks, hopefully. I was all geared up to start doing all the driving again but he doesn’t want to go anywhere now incase he catches another cold. 
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hubby has the right idea Sue, stay at home and keep safe from any germs. It makes you wonder how colds can be caught even when we mask up and take all the safety precautions.Eldest son Jon rang earlier to say he might pop over to see me and bring Siobhan and Theo, Theo is walking now so if they do come the lounge room door will be firmly closed to inquisitive little fingers ha ha. Actually it'll be safer for him in the kitchen because they are quarry tiles less likely to trip on than carpet-- because they have wooden floors at g/daughters flat (I remember my granny had red tiles, she used to red polish them ) I'm afraid mine just get a good mopping !!
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Inquisitive little people can create all sorts of havoc with our nick nacks Jan. Blake will have a field day when he visits me, all my teapots everywhere, I’ll have to put locks on the cabinets. I suppose it’s a good way off yet but time does go very fast.
Hope you get to see more family today Jan, you had better keep some of your rock cakes handy.
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just Jon came because Siobhan has started her new job and Theo has gone to his auntie for the day. The school she is at now is just up the road from where she lives and much nicer kids ( 6 to 8 year olds) than the school she left, she used to get spat and sworn at, not being snobby but it was a very rough area, plus 2 bus rides away.

Jon and his wife Julia are taking it in turns having Theo with auntie, it's good because child minders are very, very expensive, and anyway, Siobhan will feel happier leaving bub with them.
Yes, Jon took some cakes home , as well as eating 2 here with his coffee. ha ha.
K


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Knitted cardi for little Eloise is finished. Now the two girls can wear the same little cardigan to match. Still in intensive care at the moment but doing well. Mum is going through problems too so is staying mostly in the ward and just taking small trips home. Apparantly little one is taking milk every one and a half hours, so exhausting for my poor DIL. I'll be glad when they are home safe and sound. Taking it's toll on my son too going back and forth to the ward and trying to find friends to look after the older one.


Yesterday I was light headed all day and if I bent over felt like I could fall over if I wasn't careful - today I feel absolutely great. I have got a busy week with the hospital tests, so can't help them much.


Meat pie today with runner beans and carrots.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lovely meat pie and your veggies sounds lovely.
Your poor D.I.L must be worn out,and your son, but lets hope it's not too long before she and the baby are soon home You are going to be busy too with the hospital tests, hope all goes well Jeannie.
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Motherly Love wants to be close to her babies! Jeannie, it's good to hear that you are having a good day hope all your tests go well, keep us inform. 

Today I am having boiled dinner with cabbage, garden green beans, red potatoes, carrots, onion and a small piece of ham.

My first hat that I made for chemo patients turned out like a baby hat. Sorry to hear the center wouldn't take it. I need to make a larger cap. 

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Never mind Ann, I’m sure your baby sized hat will still be put to good use. Sounds like a lovely healthy dinner with all those veggies and ham.
I had a quick FaceTime with my son this morning, he had tried calling earlier but lazy bones me was still asleep ! When I got back to him he looked like he hasn’t slept for days. Bec was feeding Blake so I didn’t disturb her, she’s having to feed him every two hours or so. She’s quite exhausted and I think we all remember those first few weeks of having a new baby and all the worry that goes with them. 
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Of course I remember but I didn't breast feed which is probably harder on your DIL. She needs to get some sleep in order to keep herself going. Art worked the second shift when we had the first two kids. He told me to stay in bed when he got home he did the bottle feeding until he went to bed. Just him taking over that one bottle feeding help me. When I was pregnant with the last one I was diagnosed as a diabetic pregnancy. Art asked if he could work days so he could be home with me at night. The company put him on days. Scoty & you both need to rest up for your own health otherwise I would think you would be there trying to help your kids out.

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Perfect husband and father is your Art Ann. Being so hands on with the new babies makes all the difference. I think Bec is expressing some milk so that my son can help with the feeding too but even expressing can be so tiring. Still, she’s making a big effort to succeed so good on her. I think having a baby by c-section doesn’t help with the milk flow at first plus it’s hard to nurse a baby when you’ve got the tummy stitches. I think Becs mum will be helping when my son has to go back to work in a couple of weeks.
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite reassuring for Bec to have help from her Mum Sue,and I know if you lived closer you'd be there like a shot to give a hand.Sounds as if both she and your son are doing all the right things, but an extra bit of help is always appreciated.

Time difference--
Perm this morning Sue, got my knitting and bottle of water and mask packed. I'm sure I'll be pleased, she's very good at her job-- should be she's been doing it for 30 odd years ha ha. I used to go to her when she first started.
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really good client you have been for all those years Jan. It’s good to be able to hang on to a good hairdresser, it’s like when you get a good dentist or doctor.
Bec FaceTimed me this afternoon so I got to see Blake, his mum had just fed him and he was lying in her arms looking very contented. He’s so adorable.
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

So pleased you was able to see your precious Blake, thank goodness
for modern technology 'eh ? If we didn't have all these devices we wouldn't see our families, especially in these troubled times. I'm lucky to be able to get visits from my little lot.-- Next time Laura comes I'll ask her to send you a pic.of Lilly and George, and if she can, Theo and Ollie.She's only got 2 or 3 weeks to go and Finley will be here, so a pic. of him when I get one.I wish I could do it but it's all beyond me. :sm16: 
T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for your good wishes. I am on a no red meat or veg diet till Saturday night. Don;t know what I'll eat. Feeling so much better, don't know why. Had a call and long chat with the hospital nurse at 5pm (booked). All very nice and lots of questions answered. Can't beat Barnstaple hospital for care and treatment, so I know I am in good hands. 

I will have to cook off and freeze lots of tomatoes, courgettes and beans as I'm not allowed to eat them. 


Never mind. It will all be over soon.

U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U have a strange diet there, I suppose you can eat eggs, fish or chicken but what can you eat with it... Are you allowed fruit?

Good luck for Saturday I shall interested in the results.

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very strange diets leading up to having a colonoscopy. My neighbour has just had one and she wasn’t allowed fruit and the only vegetables were potatoes or pumpkin, no green veg. Plus she wasn’t allowed hard cheese which she loves. I think the hardest part for her was drinking the preparation stuff especially the one that has to be mixed with a litre of water. She said it tasted vile ! 
W


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Well, no you can't have fruit or veg or red meat or nuts and seeds. Bread but only white. Pastry was allowed so we had cheese pastie and chips. Going out for dinner tomorrow. That's going to be a challenge. So glad you got to see Blake - how lovely. Jan I bet you feel great now that you have had your hair done. I feel like a different women when I have just had my hair cut.



XYZA


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You will be so relieved Jeannie when your tests are over and done with. Hopefully you won’t have to wait long for the results.
That’s good to know that Eloise is doing well, despite being in Intensive Care, hope her mum is improving every day as well. Sending hugs to you, it must be a difficult time. xx
ZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

boring knit said:


> Well, no you can't have fruit or veg or red meat or nuts and seeds. Bread but only white. Pastry was allowed so we had cheese pastie and chips. Going out for dinner tomorrow. That's going to be a challenge. So glad you got to see Blake - how lovely. Jan I bet you feel great now that you have had your hair done. I feel like a different women when I have just had my hair cut.
> 
> XYZA


zinging out anything red....lots of grilled cheese sandwiches. When I had mine done a few years ago the doctor told me I was good for 10 years. The time before that he said I was good for 10 years. 
I said to him "10 years? other words I am good for a life time" LOL Seriously it's good that you are having it done my MIL passed away with colon cancer. My hubby needs to have one done every 3-5 years.

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A very good idea indeed. Hubby and I both do the free bowel scan checks every couple of years or so but it’s amazing how many people we know who refuse to have one. So far the tests have come back negative but if not then we would be relieved to be able to have a colonoscopy. We are so fortunate these days that there are so many tests out there to help prolong our lives.
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Being very good and keeping my promise to keep walking each day, and I'm feeling the benefit already.
The owner of the cattery in the village who I made the cat blankets for came to collect them yesterday and brought me some of her homemade florentines, absolutely delish.I told her I didn't need anything in return, but accepted them gracefully :sm02: '
Gloomy old morning here, so no good hanging out the bedding and towels because it looks like it might rain.
Must do some house jobs, so that will give my legs a good workout incase I don't go for a walk.
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Covid jabs for hubby and I today so we are fully vaccinated now. Three hours after getting the jab I got a very strange headache and my heart started racing. I took some paracetemol and while the palpitations have gone, I’m feeling a bit lightheaded. Hopefully once I’ve had a good sleep tonight I’ll be feeling ok in the morning. 
Well done Jan, getting lots of exercise and it’s great that you are feeling the benefits.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Do hope you feel better today Sue, it's good that you are both fully vaxxed now.It wasn't nice for you to feel a bit ruff, but worth a little discomfort to know you'll now be safer.
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eee, that’s right Jan. There were lots of people in our age group getting jabbed, so good to see. I’m feeling a bit better now actually and I’m sure I’ll be bouncing around tomorrow as usual ( I wish ) haha.
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Funny how some folk are affected by vaccines and some aren't, get better soon.

I'm off to my Optometrist now, a bit more to spend out I expect...

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Getting eyes tested is very important Joan, especially with having MD. I'm going for a consultation with my eye doctor next week, I don't think I'm having an injection, just a chat about further treatment. It'll be very interesting because Christian (g/son) works at the same hospital , he has an eye clinic there, so he might be in at the meeting.
I hope you and Dave are keeping ok, are you still waiting for results ?
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Had a new prescription after all sorts of tests, AMD is still the dry type, cataract hasn't changed much. Prescription had changed so new specs ordered.

We're ok thanks still waiting for results and I have another blood test tomorrow.

I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Indian cooking with spices 

J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Juggling with our doctor appointments, the main thing my friends try to stay healthy as much as possible. Sue how are you & Scoty doing? 
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kind of you to ask Ann. We are both feeling fine this morning after having our second Covid jabs yesterday. No aches or pains, apart from the usual ones of course, haha. Scoty is counting down the days until hopefully he gets the go ahead for his hip surgery. Two weeks today.
It’s a nice breezy day today so I’ve got the washing on the line, is it getting cooler there now Ann ?
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Laying low where it's Cool, the Humidity is unbearable. Next week Sept. starts we are looking at much nicer weather. 

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My heart goes out to you Ann, try to stay cool, plenty of water, we are having a cool spell even though it's supposed to be summer weather. --I think the hot spell we had in june/july was all the summer weather we've had.I like it cool, colder the better. ha ha.
Hope Scoty is able to go ahead with his op, Sue.
I've just rang for a Drs appnt. an animated voice told me I'm 30th in the queue !!! Imagine sitting on the phone waiting for your turn grrrrr. Good job it's for nothing serious, I could be sitting here near to deaths door ha ha.
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Moronic when it’s high humidity. We used to suffer dreadfully with it in Queensland. Here in Tasmania the summers are lovely ( usually). I’m really looking forward to springtime.
I can smell our dinner cooking, pork steaks and a mix of veggies, it smells lovely. It’s in the Tefal Cook4Me which is a type of pressure cooker. It’s more than paid for itself and I often use it just as a frypan as well. 
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice dinner, just substitute the meat for a veggie steak and I'll be round!!

Glad you are both feeling better, I've had three appts this week so we having a break this afternoon... The weather is iffy and quite chilly at 17C

O


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Nice roast chicken breasts, peppers, onions, potatoes and a few runner beans . The only thing I can have is the chicken and potatoes so have sprinkled on piri piri seasoning and will do a bit of rice.  

So hot outside just now. We are getting a late bit of summer down here. Just heard from the local garage that she knows of many people in our village who have covid.

Keeping clear.

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Not good to hear the covid news in your village Jeannie, yes do the right thing and stay clear.
Hope you enjoy your dinner even if you can't have all the trimmings. I'm having a Cornish pastie, (bought one) mashed taters and fresh vegs.
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh that sounds nice Jan, hope you enjoyed it.
Joan, make the most of your appointment free time, they get so tiring but necessary ( unfortunately).
Your dinner sounds enjoyable Jeannie, I do enjoy chicken more than red meat.
Hope your coming days aren’t as hot as today.
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Puttering away at my knitting. I am mixing acrylic with a cotton & angora mix and I have a mix of merino & silk. I don't know if I can do this but the hat sure is turning out pretty. The colors are grey and shades of pink. 
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite lovely colour combos there Ann, is this for chemo hats ?
I’ve been trying to put an online grocery shop on for three days now. The website keeps crashing but at least I managed to get through to the customer care on the phone today. I had to tell the girl everything that I wanted to order, including spelling of most items !! I’m not kidding, by the time I had finished I was nearly hoarse. I don’t know what is going on, she said it’s because everyone is trying to order because of Covid but we haven’t got it here in Tasmania. Hopefully everything arrives ok tomorrow ( especially with the spelling problems) haha.
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really makes you wonder how these people get jobs, especially if they are dealing with the public/customers.
Well, I've got steam coming out of my ears, I'm b****dy fuming at the way they run my Drs. surgery, you have difficulty getting through on the phone let alone make an appnt.I've just tried AGAIN and I'm number 45 in the queue!!!
I walked down to the surgery on Thursday (they open Tues. & Thurs.)!! I wanted to ask where the letter from my audiologist was that I posted a week ago , and the receptionist told me she couldn't find it but will ring me when it's found.Grrrrr
Oh, and when I told her I needed my ears syringed she said, ' we don't do it here' I didn't ask why because I was too disgusted.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Such a pain trying to speak to the doctors these days. I don't think the NHS do syringing now. Dave has his ears done by his audiologist, Boots do it too. 

Sunny here today but chilly with it.

Hope you get what you want with your shopping Sue.

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Joan, yes it’s going to be interesting. That’s awful that the doctors don’t do ear syringing anymore. Here, they tell you to use softening ear drops for a few days then the doctor will syringe them. 
Poor Jan, number 45 in a queue, what on earth is going on with the system. I thought our surgery was bad as they only open Tuesday to Friday but at least I get through easily on the phone. I think I would be writing a letter of complaint to the surgery if I was you Jan.
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'U' bet I'll be making a complaint Sue if they don't find that letter. I've been putting earoil in my ears to soften the wax for about 2 weeks, but it's useless if I can't get anyone to syringe them .

Yes Joan it's a bit chilly here today, not even sunny, but I'm not complaining.

Going for takeaway tonight with my family, don't know whether it'll be chinese, indian or turkish, I just go along with them ha ha.
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very annoying Jan. Are there still District Nurses who can visit people in their homes or is there a load of red tape before you can get help ? It’s really not on, you’ll have to get your three big lads to go and sort them out, haha.
Hope you enjoy your takeaway tonight, if I was there I would choose fish, chips and mushy peas, yum. 
W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

White chocolate in the granola 

X Y Z or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra box of 1# Chocolates if you buy 2 boxes of the 1#. I sent hubby inside to buy the chocolates. He came out with three boxes and paid full price. He bought the smaller boxes instead of the one#. 
It cost him $10 more by buying this way with less chocolates. Next time I guess I need to do it myself. He hates shopping including grocery shopping. I never order on-line grocery shopping I can imagine that can be a pain. 
Especially picking out the fruit and veg. I guess whatever they send you that's what you get. 

Y, Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, you do have to check the quality of the fresh produce when it arrives Ann. If there’s something you aren’t happy about, you just leave a message on their automated system and they give you a full refund. I always check the use by dates too on packaged meat, dairy etc and if they are anywhere near that date then I ask for a refund for those too. 
That’s a shame you missed out on the chocolate specials, quite often if we are in the supermarket, Scoty complains because I read the tickets on the products. As I tell him, that’s how you find out what’s good value and what isn’t. I hate missing out on a bargain. 
ZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Art complains if I buy milk and the date is almost expire. I don't drink milk so I tell him it's up to him to watch the dates and he should buy the milk. Our local grocery store I really have to watch the dates. There are so many times I found expire ones. They really don't like it when I bring it to their attention. It's like almost they want some sucker to buy it for the full amt. of money. Every grocery store has their specialty I like going to this one who carries the top grade fruit and veg. There is another one that has top grade meats. Our local one thinks we are lucky we have a store in town and they can charge whatever for whatever. 

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Been thinking of Jeannie today, she has hospital appointment.Hope she gets on alright without too much hassle.
It feels like Autumn this morning, quite a chill in the air and looks like we may have rain.The nights are drawing in too, leaves haven't started falling yet-- another job sweeping them up when they do.
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Chilly mornings and evenings, getting quite autumnal now.

I was wondering about Jeannie too although when hubby had his test he said the preparation beforehand was worse than the actual test.... He also had a brain scan recently and went to sleep while they were doing it.

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dave sleeping during his brain scan made me smile, best thing ,then you don't know whats happening ha ha .
No rain so far and the suns come out. I've made sausage rolls and rock cakes this morning, going to watch more episodes of Downton on Netflix this afternoon. I watched it all when it was on T.V, but like it so much having another look. 
E


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Due to being on holiday - I am a bit out of touch with you all. So I will have to read through the last few days this afternoon.

We had a lovely time at Faversham even though we did camp in a tent that could have been bigger. Last Saturday night we had the thunderstorm from hell when the thunder and lightening was completely overhead. Very scary as we were camped on the top of a small hill and it actually shook the ground. DH said that was actually scared. I managed to turn over and went to sleep!!!! 

Back home and washing and ironing to catch up on. DH doing tea tonight. Gardening this weekend if the weather holds up.

E


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

EEEEE Jan, that was spooky, we both posted at exactly the same time!

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eck, that storm was scary for you both, glad you had a nice break, not a lot has happened while you were away 
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Frightening time for you Sandra, having the bad storm while camping in your tent. You’re game, my camping in a tent has long gone. I wouldn’t be able to get in and out of a camp bed these days, much too low. Hope you enjoyed your break away, it would have been a nice change. 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glad you enjoyed your holiday Sandra, in spite of the storm! Is it Faversham Kent, you are talking about or is there another Faversham that I am unaware of? 

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gee Whiz sleeping in a tent during a storm! The last time that happen many years ago I ended up in the SUV. What a nightmare it's cold & damp from the rain. I guess I am not much of a outdoor person. 
The very last time I went camping when my youngest was probably 12, I took her and friend camping. After the girls went into the tent to sleep I decided to have a sausage by the camp fire. A racoon came to join me, that was it. I packed everything up and leaving the campsite I threw the tent into the dumpster that was the end of my camping never again. 

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Have stroke a Double again! First it was Sandra & Jan now it's Joan & Ann :sm11: :sm02: 

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I had to laugh at the thought of you sharing your sausage with a racoon Ann. Better than a skunk though, I presume you get skunks in the US ?
I was going to take a photo of my magnolia tree the other day as it’s the first time since we’ve lived here that we’ve had so many flowers. They normally get eaten by the possums ( we think ). I forget to take the photo and the next day the tree was bare, sob sob. 
J


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Glad you enjoyed your holiday Sandra, in spite of the storm! Is it Faversham Kent, you are talking about or is there another Faversham that I am unaware of?
> 
> H


Just popped into say that Faversham is Kent.

It's really grey here today and I have a jumper on to keep warm. Got a niggly headache and going to have a restful afternoon, knitting a dog blanket for Battersea and catching up on Classic Coronation street. No visit by my youngest son this weekend as they decided not to go to the music festival and sold their tickets. I am going to have a day in London with him at the end of September. He wants to pamper me and we are certainly going somewhere nice for lunch.

K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Knitting while eating snacks 

L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

London trip will be something good to look forward to Sandra! I wondered about Faversham as we are right on the border on London and Kent. Did you travel through Dartford tunnel? I was born in Dartford. Small world Eh? 

Have restful afternoon and get rid of that headache.

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

MMMM I don't think eating snacks and knitting is a good combination. I don't want my yarn to get dirty from the crumbs. Knitting for me stops me from eating too many snacks. I finished two nice fitting hats and one baby hat. I am still working on the 6 foot ribbed scarf. I started a shawl last night for my swap partner. Her favorite colors are pink and grey. I really like making shawls and I have a few to my name. I wear them year round. 

N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Nice of you to be thinking of me girls. Well, it was an horrible ordeal, but the result is all clear. No lesions, ulcers or cancers. I opted not to take the
sedation and just braved the procedure - I figured if I could have two children without pain relief, I could do that. I told the Doctors that thank you for the lovely afternoon, but I won't be back.

No seriously I would not want to have those tests ever again. I couldn't say which was worse the top or bottom one. Still I am all clear. 


They now have to investigate why I am not making platelets, if it is not caused by blood loss. I was given the good news still in the operating room.



What a relief though.

Came out and went into Weatherspoons for a lovely chicken jalfresi and all the trimmings.


O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh Jeannie, you certainly needed to teat yourself after going through what you did. It was good news hearing that everything was in the clear. 

Give yourself a break tomorrow and enjoy reading your favorite author or sitting back and knit away!

P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Prize for best cookies 

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite brave or should I say VERY brave Jeannie, not having the sedation during the procedures. That’s so good to know that everything is fine with the digestion tract and hopefully you will find out why your platelets are low.
Ann, I remember the last shawl that you made for your swap partner on kp, it was a beautiful red one and I was very envious. I’m sure the pink and grey one will be just as lovely.
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Reading the chart pattern doing a shawl is like you, Sue doing your word games. I really find enjoyment in doing shawls. I just need to find the person who appreciates wearing them. 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Such a lovely gesture Ann, putting in the time and effort ( and love ) to keep someone warm and cosy with one of your beautiful shawls. I’m sure most people appreciate them, especially our mature age group. 
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

That news has made my day Jeannie, so glad all's well , you were VERY brave to go through all that, but now you can feel assured,and don't have to worry.
Ann your shawls sound lovely, just right for wearing in cold spells.
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U know, there’s been so many people that I know of who have had colonoscopies recently. A third neighbour has just had one though I think he has to have one every year as he suffers from polyps. Jeannie is the only one that I know who hasn’t opted for sedation, so very brave. 
I’ve been trying to catch up with my magazine puzzles today, I’m sure the monthly ones arrived earlier this time, October’s already, yikes. Are there any Christmas goodies in the supermarkets yet, ie, mince pies ?
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very early but Sainsburys are advertising mince pies on line and I've already had two Christmas catalogues!!!!

Dave didn't have a sedative when he had his and I didn't have sedative for the top one. 

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, Dave is brave too, I would definitely want to be « out of it «  while it’s being done. I know when I had the trans oesophageal echocardiogram last year during the AF attack I was awake when they put the camera down into my throat.
Very unpleasant but I was asleep when they had to shock my heart back into rhythm. I wonder if the camera they used would be similar to the one they used for your endoscopy Joan ?
XYZA


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yummy mince pies being advertised, I would buy some now if I could. Not good for the diet though or should I say, healthy eating regime. I’ve lost 6 kilos so far, slow but steady.
ZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Am being spoiled again today, roast pork dinner with Laura & James,- my son Andy (Lauras Dad ) his wife,- and James Mum, looking forward to seeing them, and the dinner of course.ha ha.
Laura has about 2/3 weeks to go for having her baby, then the fun begins :sm01:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A good slow weight loss Sue, well done. I lost 9lb (about 4kg) when I wasn't well and haven't put it back yet...

I don't know if the camera was the same but I could feel it going all round my insides, a very odd sensation. :sm06: 

It's shame you are not a bit nearer Ann, you could knit me a shawl, I'd pay for the yarn. Do you use an easy pattern you could share?

B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Blessed you are with your lovely family, Jan. Enjoy your meal! I'm looking forward to Susan's visit on Saturday. :sm11: :sm11: 

We overlapped posts again.

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful shawls that Ann knits, I wish she was a bit nearer too, you and I would keep her busy Joan with our orders.
Jan, that’s going to be a lovely treat for you, seeing the family AND having a delicious pork roast too. Save some crackling for me, haha.
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Crikey Joan, we must have telepathic powers :sm23: You and Sue have done really well with your weight loss, I could do with losing a few pounds, but afraid I'm too fond of bikkies and sweet stuff of any kind. Years ago I went to W,W and lost 2 stone, but it crept back on :sm03: --- I wish Ann was in UK as well,
she could knit us both a shawl, of course we'd buy wool and pay postage.
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Didn’t think I could give up the bikkies and chocolate as well as I did but I was determined to lose some weight. I thought it might help with the breathlessness but unfortunately so far it hasn’t. I’m still waiting for the next appointment for the heart check.
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eee Sue, you and me both breathless lasses, I've just come to accept it, and huff and puff like the big bad wolf and 3 little pigs ha ha. I've got a 'puffer', but it doesn't help much-- when I remember to use it!
F


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Feel a bit better today, but the headache continues. Great News Jeanie! I’ve had that done and it is best not to have the meds and just let them get on with it. Isn’t it just the best relief when it is all over and you get the good news? I also like to make shawls but there is no one to make them for, so I am back on the dog blankets.

I have lost 4lb in the last 2 weeks but I know that it will slow down this week as DH is making a roast pork dinner tonight, yummy.

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Good to know that you are feeling better Sandra and lucky you, having a roast pork dinner as well. 
I hate huffing and puffing Jan, I soon run out of steam when I’m walking. My GP gave me a lung function test and I passed that ok so he said a puffer wouldn’t benefit me. Bummer getting older but better than the alternative.
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Emmy Cat said:


> Feel a bit better today, but the headache continues. Great News Jeanie! I've had that done and it is best not to have the meds and just let them get on with it. Isn't it just the best relief when it is all over and you get the good news? I also like to make shawls but there is no one to make them for, so I am back on the dog blankets.
> 
> I have lost 4lb in the last 2 weeks but I know that it will slow down this week as DH is making a roast pork dinner tonight, yummy.
> 
> G


Have three nearby friends from the kitchen who more than willing to let you knit them shawls since you are a lot closer than I am. The shawls patterns I like the most are Dee O'Keefe. The one I am making now I am debating whether to send the whole thing to the frog pond. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/debut-2 It isn't so much the pattern as it is blending of colors. I used an variegated Lilac with burgundy, green, and pinks. It started out OK but it is starting to look like an Easter Shawl. I think I would been better off using the gray & pink yarns and forgetting the variegated. Sandra you have the eye for color I know you would have a much easier time than I am having. I hope that nasty headache goes away.

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm back home all nicely fed. The roast pork dinner was beautiful, and the veggies all from James and Lauras garden.
I feel so lucky to have such great kids and grandies. Hope you feel better tomorrow Sandra, and your roast
pork dinner was as delicious as mine.
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just having BLT for lunch today but that pork roast and all the veg. sounds so much better. Fresh tomato from the garden, spinach & bacon on toast with the mayo wasn't too bad. 

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just having BLT for lunch today but that pork roast and all the veg. sounds so much better. Fresh tomato from the garden, spinach & bacon on toast with the mayo wasn't too bad. 

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Knitting needles going crazy there Ann, working on the shawl. What is an easter shawl ?
Glad you enjoyed your dinner last night Jan, did you save me some crackling ? 
It’s been a very wet and miserable day here today. Our neighbours popped over to see us, it was nice to catch up with them.
L


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Have three nearby friends from the kitchen who more than willing to let you knit them shawls since you are a lot closer than I am. The shawls patterns I like the most are Dee O'Keefe. The one I am making now I am debating whether to send the whole thing to the frog pond. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/debut-2 It isn't so much the pattern as it is blending of colors. I used an variegated Lilac with burgundy, green, and pinks. It started out OK but it is starting to look like an Easter Shawl. I think I would been better off using the gray & pink yarns and forgetting the variegated. Sandra you have the eye for color I know you would have a much easier time than I am having. I hope that nasty headache goes away.
> 
> I


Love the shawl pattern and thank you for your kind words. I do have an eye for colour and if I made it I would use purple, lilac and white, but these colours don't suit everyone. Also lilac and light greens go well together as they remind me of spring flowers (crocus). It's always a shame when we have to pull things out. My cardigan is still in the bottom of my wardrobe and will be tackled later in the year.

The roast dinner the other night by DH was first class and I really enjoyed it. Next week I am visiting some friends at Scotland for 4 nights which I am really looking forward to. Me on my own on a train - eeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have NEVER been on a train journey in my life by myself. Oh well, a new adventure awaits and the big pants will be on!!! As well as a warm jumper. I haven't seen them since 2006 or 2007 and I am soooooo looking forward to it.

Headaches still lingering on and might call the drs tomorrow if it doesn't move on completely. Fed up! These dark cloudy days don't help but when I moaned to DH this morning he said I had to count my blessings as we are not in Afghanistan at the moment. I do feel sorry for the people over there.

K


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

I would try and get a consultation with the GP about those headaches. The trouble is it impacts on everything else we do doesn't it, and makes life miserable. I do know that when I keep on taking pain meds it seems to be a viscous cycle. They can make you have a headache. I do get headaches but not for days on end. Hope you can get some relief.


Hoorah, We had son, DIL, Elsie and new little Eloise for chicken dinner yesterday. She is doing really well. She is adorable and perfect in every way. She has been a very hard won baby and we are all very aware of how lucky we are to have her at last in the family. 

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lovely to have your little family for dinner, it must have been lovely for them to see you as well. Glad baby Eloise is thriving, so precious. I'm just waiting for Laura--g/daughter,, to present us with her baby Finley, only 2 or 3 weeks now, unless he decides to come early.
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Motherhood what a Blessed Event! It's so much fun seeing our family grow with the new babies. I haven't been seeing my grandchildren lately due to the COVID and they are back in school and having more contact with other kids. Oh do I hope they are safe. 

Easter Shawl I should have said Easter Colors, actually now since the shawl is almost done it's growing on me. I started out with grey mixed with the variegated yarn and finishing off with the pink mixed with the variegated yarn and then all pink. 

When I was a kid I had a friend who's Dad worked for the Railroad. Her grandma lived in Chicago. Often times her Dad put both of us on the train. What fond memories, I love taking the train but don't have much of an opportunity any more. Trains aren't available in our area. 
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Not been on a train since 2016 or thereabouts. It was when we bought our Motorhome and we had to travel from Queensland to New South Wales to pick it up. We went first class as being pensioners we had concession cards. It was a six hour long trip but I enjoyed every bit of it. 
Then after a year or so, the Motorhome didn’t suit our needs so we bought the caravan. Had lots of enjoyment with the van but now sadly, that’s gone as well. 
It’s the first day of spring here and a beautiful day. We are just emptying the spa then are going to refill it, ready for the warmer weather. Hubby won’t be able to use it for a while after his hip op but I will, haha.
Jeannie, that will have been great having the family over and being able to cuddle baby Eloise. I’m very envious.
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Our last day of summer was yesterday--- if we could call it summer, a couple of scorchers in June & July and that was it !!
The leaves are turning colour and falling, that will be another job needing to be done, I have a lovely Acer in my front garden, but oh the leaves when they fall !!!
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Perhaps you will get an Indian Summer Jan. A few extra days of sunshine for you but hopefully without the excessive heat.
Hubby is going into Launceston on Friday to pick up all the gear he will need for after his op. Our neighbour has offered to take him as he’s got a Ute so plenty of room. 
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite happy with cooler days Sue, as you know , heat does not agree with me :sm25: 
Kind of your neighbour to take hubby to collect his stuff, but knowing you, I'm sure you & hubby would do the same for him or his wife. It's so good to have nice neighbours, I'm lucky too, they are all young couples but check on me and put my bin out on bin day, I sometimes bring them in, unless they beat me to it. ha ha.
To hospital today to have a chat with the eye doctor, not an injection today, he might suggest another idea, have to wait and see.
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rather lucky here as our council does "assisted bin collection" as I am registered disabled and they collect the bins from our drive and put them back again!! Our new neighbour is a relation of the neighbour the other side so we are a bit isolated now.

Proper autumnal now, a bit early really.

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sunshine might come back again soon Joan. It was a lovely day for hanging out the washing today and I could smell all the smells of Spring with various flowers starting to bloom. 
T


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Sunshine might come back again soon Joan. It was a lovely day for hanging out the washing today and I could smell all the smells of Spring with various flowers starting to bloom.
> T


The smell of Spring, lucky you. We had our heating on last night as it was so cold and dark by 8pm! It's raining right now and feels like this is Autumn. Some of the sunflowers are still in bud as well as a few dahlias. I think you are right Jan about the few days in July being our summer. Right at the time when we had our bathroom done - it was sweltering hot! I noticed this morning that the berries on our hawthorn are all a lovely deep red. I love the colours on the trees when they change but not when they fall. We have a silver birch, fir tree and hawthorn tree in the back garden for the birds to fly around.

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U can have the Hot weather, it can't be more perfect by us in the 70's degree. 

I have a question for Sandy who lives in Florida. Does it ever get cool or how is your Winter? 

V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

grandmann said:


> U can have the Hot weather, it can't be more perfect by us in the 70's degree.
> 
> I have a question for Sandy who lives in Florida. Does it ever get cool or how is your Winter?
> 
> V


Yes they do wear shawls. The ladies the knit group like knit and crochet them too! Plus there are sock knitters too!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zipping along making shawls, I like making them and wearing them. I did make a few wool socks. I quit making socks because I have plenty for myself and I don't know anyone else who wants them. 
The only time I make slippers are for my son's girlfriend. She likes them a lot especially the ones that goes past her ankles. She has fibromyalgia and the slippers gives her extra warmth. 

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Another lovely morning here. I’ve got the lounge room windows opened, a first as they’ve been shut tight since the start of winter. I think I might venture out into the garden later and do a bit of tidying.
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bathing in the sun today and getting the garden urge Susan? Sounds like you have Spring Fever!

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cooped up inside a lot during winter as it’s been so wet. Fortunate that we haven’t been cooped up inside because of Covid though, so many other people on the mainland have been in lockdown. In Victoria the Premier has now moved the opening up date to 23rd September. Our PM is trying to get the Premiers of all the states to open their borders by Christmas but I know WA aren’t too happy about that and I doubt our Tasmanian Premier would be too keen.
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Debating what is right or wrong I guess we all need to stay on the safe side. I have one daughter and SIL who will not take the vaccination. She thinks it's overblown, I just don't understand her. I hope she never ends up in the hospital. I think she had a mild case but can't say for sure because she will never got tested. 

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ever so silly arent they Ann not to take the vaccination,I hope they do not catch the dreaded covid and end up in hospital.

It's cloudy and there;s an Autumn chill in the air -- lovely (for me ) ha ha.
Hairdressers this morning, then home to do some much needed house jobs :sm03: 
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jan, are you taking any home baked treats to the hairdressers today ? I know you like to spoil her. 
No, I can’t understand why some people are so anti vaxxers. We have a couple down the road from us and they are forever bailing people up and trying to ram their stupid, irresponsible views onto others. 
K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kid friendly happy meals 

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lovely little lad 
D


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

dearest darling daughter

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eton mess for desert,- roast chicken and all the trimmings and a nice G & T after. Bedsocks and flannel nighty on tonight, it's bloomin' cold.
F


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Zipping along making shawls, I like making them and wearing them. I did make a few wool socks. I quit making socks because I have plenty for myself and I don't know anyone else who wants them.
> The only time I make slippers are for my son's girlfriend. She likes them a lot especially the ones that goes past her ankles. She has fibromyalgia and the slippers gives her extra warmth.
> 
> A


I love the slippers you make.

:sm09:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fancy to see you Kathie, a friend from home. Oh yes you have a pair that I knitted with alpaca yarn. You are special because you know how to take care of them. My son's girlfriend was made with acrylic and nylon blend. This yarn was given to me from Kathie. Not everyone gets my slippers because it isn't too easy to make for just for anyone. I need the size of their foot. My son's girlfriend feet measure a size 10-11. 
I think I made her three or four pair. This way if one set is in the wash and she has another pair to wear. 
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Great to be in touch with your friend Kathie Ann,and to know how much she loves the slippers you make for her.
Another dull day here, looks as if it might rain later. Hope so, the garden needs a drink. 
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hope we do get some rain, the garden badly needs a good soak. It's sunny here but still on the chilly side.

Glamorous in your nighty and bedsocks Jan, but got to be warm!!! :sm09: 

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I was glad to get under my duvet Joan, no bedsocks or flannelette nighty though :sm04: 
A nice young man has been to my house and syryinged my ears, no hassle with having to get on the bus to get it done, it feels much better now. He only lives in the next village too, Andy found him on google.
Susan will be here this time tomorrow, does she have far to drive.?
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jan glad you got your ears done, well done Andy!

Susan has about three or more hours driving depending on the traffic, can be four sometimes. Susan and I are both covid negative, just Dave's to go. He has an appointment at St Thomas hospital in London on Weds now. They phoned yesterday, he says he will go on his own as Susan will be here. 

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Knowing you and Susan are both tested negative is good, hope Dave is ok too, what a shame his appointment clashes with Susans visit, but needs must --as the saying goes.

My ears feel good now, and my hearing is better too, the chap who came today was the cheapest of three to choose from, one charged £90 for both ears, this one cost me £60. Money well spent though. I think it's disgusting that doctors no longer do it,they're supposed to be there to look after our health aren't they ?
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lovely we're all negative! 

Just got back from local hospital for Dave needed blood test. Warmer out than it looked. 

M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Morning sunshine while eating cereal 

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Not good that you had to pay to get your ears syringed Jan. I think I mentioned before, I thought there would be community nurses that could visit, especially because of your age. Not that I’m suggesting that you’re an old fogey, haha.
Our garage looks like a nursing home at the moment. Scoty got all his medical aids yesterday so we have been adjusting the legs for his height. Only 4 days before he gets his first hip replacement surgery.
Enjoy your visit from Susan Joan, it’s good that your Covid tests came back ok.
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Old fogey fits me Sue ha ha, community nurses stopped visits here years ago, I didn't even get one when I got home from having hip relacement. The NHS has gone downhill in my opinion, even before covid.Like you said, it's bad when we have to pay for treatment after years of paying into it.

Happy anniversary Joan & Dave, have a lovely time with your dear daughter.
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Plenty of good wishes from me as well on your Anniversary Joan and Dave xx
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quality Time for Joan & Dave for their Anniversary making extra special having Susan home to help celebrate! Congratulations to both of you (Dave & Joan)!

R


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Really wish Joan and Dave all the very best wishes.

Not feeling too good today which is annoying as my youngest son is calling to pick up his car. Quick trip to a garden centre, then home for his favourite, bangers and mash. I'm off to Scotland on Tuesday for a few days.

I have crocheted a t shirts top. My first crochet project in ages. https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-713823-1.html

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sandra, I love your crocheted top, gorgeous colour as well.
Lucky you, going to Scotland next week, whereabouts are you visiting ? Hope you are feeling well soon.
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Top looks great crocheted. I am trying to learn to crochet. 

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

sandj said:


> Top looks great crocheted. I am trying to learn to crochet.
> 
> U


U and me Sandy. I've even got a book, Crochet for Dummies and I can't even follow that :sm12: :sm16:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U might get an idea if you watch a video how to crochet for beginners girls, or maybe you already have.
Once you've learnt how to do it you'll love it.
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Win-Win if you can do both knit & crochet. What method do you knit? I find anyone who continental knit shouldn't have a hard time picking up crocheting. To me they seem so much alike. 
I am still making hats, I find doing the Helix Hat I knit with two different yarns and doing two different knitting methods, the left hand I am doing the Continental and the right hand the English.
Maybe I will change my method completely from English to Continental Knitting. We will see once....

Sandra I hope you start feeling better so your trip won't be ruined. I know you have been looking forward to taking the train ride to Scotland. 

X, Y, Z or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Win-Win if you can do both knit & crochet. What method do you knit? I find anyone who continental knit shouldn't have a hard time picking up crocheting. To me they seem so much alike. 
I am still making hats, I find doing the Helix Hat I knit with two different yarns and doing two different knitting methods, the left hand I am doing the Continental and the right hand the English.
Maybe I will change my method completely from English to Continental Knitting. We will see once....

Sandra I hope you start feeling better so your trip won't be ruined. I know you have been looking forward to taking the train ride to Scotland. 

X, Y, Z or A


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Anniversary wishes from me Joan. We enjoyed our 41st Anniversary on 30th August. Had a nice unexpected afternoon at Bude Car Boot Sale. Got lots of bits and bobs. Very interesting stuff there. Also got some lovely chunky tweed Sirdar. for 50p for 50g ball. so got 5 balls. Make a nice scarf and hat maybe.

So hot in the end today.

Sausages and onions in a crusty baguette for tea.

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

By ekk, your tea sounds tasty Jeannie, I've been spoilt and had a chicken dinner delivered to my door by my d.d inlaw, I haven't been to their house for dinner because the others have got colds and they didn't want me to catch it. I've also got homemaid ice-cream and chocolate sauce also made by d.d inlaw for pudding.
Pity they delivered early because I made some rock cakes and they were still in the oven, I was hoping to give them some to take home.
C


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Can't you put a few in a box for the freezer Jan. You'll get a fat tum otherwise. I bought two jam doughnuts while we were out. They were mouthwatering Have enjoyed the day. Chicken dinner delivered to your door sounds great.

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dinner tonight will be chili, spicy but not too spicy.

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Doughnuts! my favourites, but very naughty. I've put some cakes in a box to give to the kids next time I see them.
Actually, they're going to Cornwall next week so by then colds will be gone and they can perhaps take them with them for the journey. Little Ollie great g/son likes picking the raisins out ha ha.
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Enjoyable dinners for you girls. Home made ice cream as well for Jan, now that is being spoilt. I’m just having breakfast, a nice bowl of porridge with vanilla yoghurt and cinnamon. It’s a nice sunny day but only 6 degrees right now. 
Ann, I should have another go at crochet, I can make lovely long chains but that’s it, haha. I do English style knitting, the Continental looks too confusing though much faster.
F


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

For a change we have woken up to thick fog. We are up in the clouds this morning. By the time we'd had our first cuppa it had lifted and we are in for another hot sunny day.

Can't complain. The courgettes could do with a last burst of warmth before they finish. Made loads of Italian type meals for the freezer with my tomatoes and courgettes.

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good way to use up your garden produce Jeannie, they'll come in handy for cooler weather. Have you put any runner beans in your freezer. ?
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Handy having all those lovely home grown veggies and tomatoes. I have a nice recipe for savoury muffins which uses grated courgettes ( or zucchini as we call them ) plus other things like corn, shallots, capsicum, grated carrot. I haven’t made them for a while so that gives me an idea for tomorrow.
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I hope you save some savoury muffins for us Sue, :sm04: 

Well the weather here has made a hot come back !! Whew I went out to do some weeding and cutting back some shrubs in my front garden got quite a bit done in about an hour, then had to come inside, I was worn out (to put it politely ) sat and had a nice drink of iced water and lemon and came here for a chat. --Oh and I watered plants as well.
Thats my excercise for today. 
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jan, this hot weather has dried out our garden too, must water tonight.

Sue, Dave says he knows how you feel about your crochet chains, he can only crochet in circles!!! :sm16: 

Thanks everyone including Bonnie for anniversary good wishes. :sm11: 

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Knitting and crochet blankets for the lady who owns a cattery in the village, they are only smallish-- 12x12 inches square, she sews them onto cushions with a faux fur cover, the cats love them she told me.It really is like a cat hotel, she's won awards for it. I've made 6 for her to collect, now I can make a start on a cardy for Ollie.
Is Susan still with you Joan, or was it just a weekend visit for your special day ? I hope you had a lovely day and red velvet cake -- ?
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lovely day with red velvet cake. :sm11: Susan is here until Thursday!!
:sm24: 

Your little cushions sound good

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mmmmm……yummy red velvet cake. Sounds delicious Joan. Enjoy the rest of your visit with Susan, it’s great that you are able to see her more often again now.
Jan, I mentioned you might be in for an Indian Summer, I’ll have to become a weather forecaster, haha.
N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nuts on top of the cake. Or would you like ice cream and chocolate syrup instead?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh I think I would like the lot please. Oink oink, yes I’m being a pig, haha. 
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Please save me a piece of cake! Ice cream along with the cake sounds really good! Make it the works, why not....
Need to celebrate Joan and Dave's Anniversary what's better than Cake especially when it gets to be our age! Of course I am talking about myself :sm02: 

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite agree Ann, we deserve treats at our age. Lovely sunny day here today, a beautiful Spring day. Hope it’s good at your place too.
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rain in store for the next couple of days. We need to have our son to come over and clean out the rain gutters. He was going to do last week and it rained. He was planning on coming over on Tuesday but rain is predicted. Art & I just don't feel comfortable about climbing ladders. When Gracie was over here our 11 year old GD she said she would have done it. Art didn't trust her climbing but you should see her at the playground. At home she said she is climbing trees. Art still thought she was too young. 

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

She's a little tomboy is your Gracie ha ha.-- No way must Art even think of climbing ladders Ann, leave it to your son.----My kids have forbid me to even climb on a chair to reach stuff.--so I don't.

Another hot day ahead, Sue it's your fault predicting an Indian summer ha ha. I hope it stays good weather because Helen, Jim, their son Tom his wife and little Ollie are off to Cornwall next week. They are staying in a converted life boat station, I went there with them a couple of years ago, it's amazing, very costly to rent though, but when a few of you go it cuts the cost and it's well worth it.I'll see if I can find the link to it.
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Terrific sounding holiday, staying in a converted life boat station. I love Cornwall, I had a few holidays there before emigrating and I enjoy watching Escape to the Country when it’s featuring Cornwall and Devon. Did you not fancy going as well Jan, it would be a lovely break for you. All those Cornish teas, yum. It’s probably not as busy there now with the tourists.
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

https://harbourholidays.co.uk/properties/the-old-lifeboat-station/
They did ask me to go, but daft as it seems I don't want to leave Luna !


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jan that looks a fabulous place to stay. So much room and delightful characteristics. I had forgotten about Luna ( sorry Luna ). It does make it difficult unless someone that you trust could house sit and look after Luna. I know I could never put a pet in boarding kennels or Cattery. Maybe she would fancy a holiday there too. You’ll have to train her to walk on a harness like Joan’s Nikolai does.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Does this place allow pets, I see it sleeps 10 what a party when could have. Like you said when everyone pools in their money then it isn't too bad of a stay. 
I forgot what letter we are on, I got so taken up with the Old Lifeboat Station. Ha Ha Jan really had me in dreamland!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I think it advertised as being pet friendly. Wouldn’t it be great if us kitchen girls could meet up there, what a great time we would have. 
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just name the time and date, I would love to be there. Sadly to say I am staying low until we get the booster shot some time in Oct. Then we will be all set for the Holidays. 

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keeping safe is a reality isn’t it, despite getting the double dose of the Covid vaccine. I’m not aware of there being a booster for us, we had the AstraZeneca vaccine ( 2 jabs ). I was at the doctors this morning, organising some repeat pain scripts and there were lots of people ( my age group ) getting their Covid jabs. It was great to see. 
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ladies, I'm pleased you enjoyed looking at the Old Lifeboat,it really is beatiful with it's own beach too.
Yes and what a beano we would have if we could all go there,-- well, we can dream can't we.
I'm thinking-- just thinking mind you,-- to get on the bus and go to market and a wander , mainly window shopping, also a loaf of crusty bread from a great bakery there,--- watch this space as the saying goes !! Of course I'll wear a mask and take my sanitiser.
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Markets ( English ones ) are what I miss. When I lived in the uk there were 2 in Eccles and one in Warrington, both reasonably close by to where I lived. The atmosphere was great and there were so many bargains. When I was last in the UK I bought a little coffee set from one of the markets and I treasure it. It’s the crinoline lady pattern and it’s got pride of place in my China cabinet.
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now, what do they say- 'mad dogs and English men go out in the mid-day sun' well that me folks, I decided to get the bus to market, the temp. at mid-day is 27c thats 80 f in my language. Geez, was I glad to get home with 2 fans going and ice cold water.But I'm glad I went, I stocked up with more cheapo cards,Christmas paper and bows, 2 diaries to give to friends as a small token gift with a dish cloth, so I faired well, got a crusty loaf and homemade bread pudding from same bakery. Now I'm going to put my feet up in the shade and crochet.WHEW !!!
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh that’s sounds like a good morning out Jan, apart from the heat. You’ll have to get yourself a nice parasol to use on a sunny day. What, no yarn fell into your shopping bag ? I’m shocked, haha. Enjoy your crusty bread and bread pudding, yum. Stay in the shade and relax for the rest of the day.
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Phew what a morning of good exercise this morning Jan. I just got up this morning I need to start the laundry. I will get my exercise by going up and down the stairs. Getting your crusty bread & homemade bread pudding was worth every step. Rest your feet and Enjoy your treasure! I step outside this morning to put some garbage out to the street. Today is garbage day. We are having one beautiful Fall day it might rain later. 

Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Peeking at your trip. It looks beautiful! 

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite exciting sandj, first time on public transport in 18 months !!
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Riding it around must have been adventure for you, Jan. 

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sitting well apart from other passengers, although there were only about 5 others on the lower deck, most of the younger ones went upstairs.I felt very safe and enjoyed it.
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Taffy will probably be available on the boat! 

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sept. 9 I heard it's RUOK Day are any of you familiar with it? I had a good day on the 8th and I hope the 9th will bring me a good day. Are you OK? 

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Thankyou Ann, I'm ok, and hope the others are too.
It's a lot cooler today, much better for Joans daughter driving home. Rain is forecast for later here, gardens need it.
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U and me are both ok thanks. Scoty had his hip replacement this morning, all went well but I wasn’t allowed to go into the hospital with him, boo hoo. They did warn us so I dropped him off at the doors, gave him a big kiss and a hug and drove home, all by myself. When I got home I phoned Scoty, he was getting prepped by the nurse. I felt really lost so I spent the morning, cleaning, mopping etc just to take my mind off things. I was so relieved when I got the call to say everything had gone ok. 
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very , very good news about Scoty Sue, I'm glad you got a call from the hospital. Now the house is all sparkling clean and fresh for his return, not that it wasn't before ha ha, how long will he be in dock Sue and will an ambulance bring him home or do you have to fetch him ?
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

We are expecting 4-5 days that he will be in hospital. I’m hoping an ambulance will bring him home as our car might be a bit awkward for him at first. When I got my hip replacement in Queensland the hospital sent me home in an ambulance so we’ll have to wait and see. It’s certainly quiet here without him.
XYZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra nice that you have a one-story home, bedroom and bathroom all on one floor. His their steps to get into your house? For sure their will be help to get him into the house once he comes home. 

Y, Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, it’s handy being on one floor here. At the front there are steps up to the veranda but none around the rear of the house. I phoned him this morning, he hadn’t had a very good night as the nurses were checking him every hour or so.
That’s to be expected after an operation though and hopefully tonight will be better. I’m going in to see him soon, hope the traffic isn’t too bad.
ZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zipping back and forth can be hard on you, Sue, take it easy and rest up when you are at home. Soon Scoty will be there with you and then he will need your help. So, rest up as much as you can now. 

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A nightmare driving home from the hospital this afternoon at 4pm. I think all the tradies must have got an early mark, there were big 4WD vehicles everywhere and talk about speeding. I was doing the 100k per hour speed limit and they were all passing me like maniacs ! I was SO glad to get home. Scoty is feeling a bit sorry and sore for himself today which is to be expected but he’s been doing his exercises. He told me not to visit tomorrow as the roads will be busier with Saturday shoppers so we will FaceTime instead. I must say, I am feeling a bit weary but have now got my feet up after lighting the fire. It’s pretty chilly tonight, I think winter has returned.
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Be careful Sue and look after yourself. Hospital visiting is very tiring. Scoty will need you well when he gets home. Glad he has had his surgery and is doing his exercises! I remember when you had your surgery and we played silly so and sos on one of the word games!!

It was lovely having Susan here for six days. Dave didn't want to go out so when he went to St Thomas's we went to the garden centre restaurant and had a delicious coffee and walnut cake and a drink and bought a few bits and pieces for the garden!! The first time I had been anywhere to eat since 2019. What a treat :sm11: :sm11:

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cor Joan, what a lovely treat, and how lovely for the two of you to be able to go and have a coffee together, it's little things like that what we miss isn't it. I hope it's not too long before she's able to visit again.
Sue take it easy, rest up as much as you can for when Scoty gets home,I bet he'll want to be up and moving (on his crutch) as soon as he can, excersise is important so is the physio.I was given a list of excersises to do from the physio lady for when I got home.
Rain last night, and drizzly this morning, still muggy and sticky though.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't want to bore you but I'd like you to see this place where I went with the family a few years ago-
https://www.raintreehouse.co.uk/beaches-houses/padstow/granite-house/

We found Maggie Thatchers name in the visitors book !
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Every good wishes are sent to you kitchen ladies from Bonnie, I had an email today and she's keeping well and missing us, and of course she asked me to give you all her love.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eek Maggie Thatcher... Looks a lovely place to stay Jan.

Shall be waiting for Susan's next visit!

F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Funny Jan we overlapped.

Hallo Bonnie. Lovely when we hear from Bonnie, such a shame she can't join us in reality. The last I heard from Admin was that from their point of view there was no reason why she couldn't login but I know she can't. Doesn't make any sense does it?

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gloria Be, I wish Bonnie could join us, I miss her postings. Maybe some day soon she will be able to join us again. 

Jan, you really went to some lovely places! I love that living area with the two sofas one could really make them selfies very welcome there. 

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got no idea why admin. won't let Bonnie come back .At least we know she's alright.
Had a chat with Laura earlier today, she went to see the midwife who had a 'poke' about and told Laura babys head is engaged and could be making his entrance any time, maybe Sunday.
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hallelujah!!! All these healthy babies being born! It is always nice to see a newborn in the family. Congratulations Jan for being a Great Grandmother, soon the arrival will come!

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I will be great granny for the 6th time when this little man arrives, I'm so lucky.---It always makes me smile when I think that my sons are Granpas'
. :sm02: :sm02: 
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I have contacted Admin again re Bonnie but don't know that it will help!!

Good to Laura for Sunday or whenever...

J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Joan, I hope this time it will help. I asked the Admin. every time I got a chance. Even when they sent me a Birthday greeting in July I made the comment "the biggest gift they could give me is to allow Bonnie P. back on KP"
I didn't get my wish. But maybe if we keep asking maybe just maybe they will let her on. 

K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Knit group and snacks 

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lunching in between meals makes me not want any Supper. Knitting does help me to keep the munchies down I need to wash my hands before I pick up my needles. Once knitting no more goes into my mouth except for a stick of gum. ha ha

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Magnificent holiday House you stayed at Jan. You will definitely have to teach Luna to walk with a harness then you can visit again if the family return there.
Funny story about Bonnie, I’m still red faced. I received an email the other morning and I thought it was my neighbour having a joke. It was signed Bonnie and as we had been looking after our neighbours dog, Bonnie for a few days last week I thought it was from her. I didn’t even look at the email address but it was to wish Scoty well for his operation. I replied ( thinking to Bonnie the dog ) saying Scoty would look forward to getting lots of love and licks from her. Also that we had a Schmacko ( dog treat ) waiting for her but not to tell anyone, haha.
It wasn’t until I was in the shower that I thought, oh my goodness, it might be from Bonnie P………and it was.
Lucky she had a good laugh over it, talk about having a mad seniors moment……tee hee.
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now that story about Bonnie P gave me a good chuckle Sue, I bet you felt so daft, but it also gave Bonnie a laugh so it didn't matter.-- Can you imagine her thinking --' why would Scoty look forward to love , licks and a Schmako' -so funny.
Even if Luna would agree to walking on a lead, it wouldn't be a good idea to take her on holiday -- 3 big dogs going as well--- I don't think so ha ha ha . Yes both Granite House and the Lifeboat station are amazing.I'd want to live there all the time were it mine.
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh Sue your email to Bonnie gave me a chuckle too! No doubt Bonnie had a good chuckle too!

How is Scoty? Hope he isn't getting too fed up in hospital.

Jan how old is Luna, she may be a bit too old to change her ways now. Have we ever seen a picture of her?

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

http://justfunfacts.com/interesting-facts-about-birman-cats

Photo of Luna I don't know how to send, but she's the same as in the pictures here. She's 5 years old and I had her from a litten, she's so lovely, such a gentle sweet girl. 
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite a beautiful girl is your Luna Jan. I bet she needs a lot of grooming, does she let you brush her ? Colin had long fluffy hair and he enjoyed being brushed, as long as there was a treat for him afterwards.
Scoty is going well, he’s been using the wheelie walker today, getting to the bathroom and walking around the hospital corridor. The physio is going to try him with on crutches tomorrow and depending on how he goes, he will be allowed home….YEAH ! Fingers crossed I will be picking him up tomorrow, hope he can get in the car ok.
Yes, I still have a chuckle about my mix up with Bonnie 1 and Bonnie 2. 
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Really beautiful your Luna must be Jan, does she shed her fur a lot? Nikolai seems to shed at the oddest of times - nothing to do with the seasons.

We have just been to get our 'Flu jabs, sunny out but a chilly breeze! Typically Autumn. Quite pleasant really.

Hope Scoty is home soon Sue, does he make a good patient?

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm so glad Scoty is doing ok, and I think he'll manage getting in the car, I got in my sons ok when he fetched me home.
Yes Luna is lovely, she's groomed every day and loves it,and yes she sheds her coat all year round ! Keeps me on my toes having to hoover the carpets, not every day I admit, but when they start looking VERY hairy out comes the hoover, or sometimes the Ewbank, just depends !!
Good job done with getting your flu jabs Joan, hope you both don't have any after effects. It never affects me, and I hope our docs. decide to send letters to get ours done. I won't hold my breath knowing how the systems gone haywire.
I noticed a nice breeze when I popped over to the Co-op for milk.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jan normally I get a bad reaction to any jabs and Dave doesn't! Weird isn't it?

Are all your family away except Laura's, or is there still someone at home to look after you?

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kind of you to ask Joan, I've not been left alone :sm01: Andy and his wife Nicky are still around, and Laura and James, but if you remember me saying earlier, the midwife told Laura ''D'' Day could be any time soon, so I won't be seeing her till she gets home from hospital, and even then it'll be a few days before Andy might come to take me, we don't want to intrude too soon. Before covid I could have gone with Andy to visit in hospital, but afraid that won't happen now.I know James will send photos on the phone though.
Fingers crossed you won't get a reaction from your flu jab this time.
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Laura will be getting fed up with her "bump" and getting excited about the new baby.... Your family seems have a lot of babies/ toddlers at the moment. They do grow so quickly though don't they?

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Must admit Joan, Scoty can be a bit impatient when he’s a patient, haha. He has already apologised in lieu, just incase but I think he’ll be good. Otherwise I might warn him that I’ll take him back to hospital if he doesn’t do as he’s told, haha.
I’ve been following an English tv program, Ambulance which is from the Northwest region, including Liverpool and Greater Manchester. Those poor ambulance people, I don’t know how they’ve been coping with all the emergency calls they had been getting. Not only Covid cases but general medical emergencies plus they had to deal with floods which cut off so many roads. 
My late Mums cousin who is in her 80’s and lives in Wigan had a fall in her home a few months back. She had to wait 7 hours for the ambulance and I was horrified at the time but I can see why now. I felt so sorry for the medics, trying to do such an important job in unfathomable circumstances.
Hopefully, things are a lot better now that the general public have been getting vaccinated. It was certainly an eye opener. 
N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nuts and Honey Cereal 

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

No ones knows what will become with this pandemic, it really scares me sometimes only half of the US had the vaccination. Tomorrow is our Irish picnic. Art already brought out the meat to be grilled tomorrow morning. 
In the morning he will be bringing out the buns. We will be there for a short time but even a short time is too long. Art also will be bringing up the flag and ushering during the religious service. As soon as he done we are out of there. I wish that wasn't the case others years we brought Gracie. Grace even asked us if we were going this year that she would go with us. I feel so sad yet I can't chance it. We already had the COVID and don't want it again. 

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh this wretched covid is spoiling our lives, makes you think how we took things for granted before covid.

I hope by now Scotys home Sue, give him a hug and Schmako from me ha ha. When you said about the ambulance service in the UK and how over worked they are, reminds me to tell you I was flicking round channels and found a programme about the gold hunters in OZ. My goodness that certainly is an eye opener,all that digging, tears and sweat
and cost of the machinery, along with other costs, but the 'whoops' of joy when they find the tiniest nugget.
Today could be Lauras delivery day, each time the phone rings I wonder if it could be James telling me she's gone into hospital. 
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Perhaps there is some news by now... Is Laura in hospital and has Scoty come out of hospital?

Hope all is going well with everyone. Luckily my flu is jab is a lot less painful than it usually is, just a sore upper arm, Dave's is fine. :sm11: 

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quietly waiting for news from Laura, my son Andy (her Dad ),just called in to see me on his way home from a tractor competion, he went to see Laura last evening, she's alright, no twinges, James looked shattered, couldn't sleep last night in case Laura needed him.
Hope Scotys home.
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ringing of the phones and waiting! 
Joan I am glad you and Dave both got the jabs and everything is going OK 

S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Sorry I haven't been in lately. We have got trouble here. Little baby Eloise was rushed to Bristol childrens hospital on Tuesday. With respiratory failure. So awful. Won't go into detail . Just to say she is off of the ventilator today and making little improvements today. No longer on morphine either so all signs are good. 

Not out of the woods yet but hoping all will turn out well. We have been looking after Elsie the 2 yr old sister (our grand daughter) since. So very busy and worried just now. 

Love to you all. and will keep you informed.


T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tomato Pie With Onions 

Sorry to hear that Boring Knitter hope it gets better quickly


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U poor thing, Jeannie, it's getting late by me and I about to turn in but I will say a prayer for you and your family. God brought this little one in this world we surely don't want to loose her now. It's good to hear that she is improving. Is she the only one that is having respiratory problems in the family? 

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very sorry to hear the news about Eloise Jeannie. It’s great though that she is making some improvements, especially being off the ventilator. Sending hugs to you and best wishes to you and the family. It must be such a worrying time.

Yes, Scoty is home, I collected him yesterday afternoon from the hospital. I’ve been running around ever since but I’m so glad to have him home that I don’t care. He was a bit of a grumpy bum though, I had to readjust the heights on his mobility aids and he was getting very impatient. We thought we had them at the correct height before he went into hospital but apparently not.

Today he’s a lot better and has been resting inbetween doing his exercises. Bonnie came over and greeted him and yes, she got her schmako and he got his licks. Haha. 
W


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

We understand that as she was five weeks early and only 5lb. She caught two cold viruses at the same time and some un-named bacteria - her immature lungs couldn't cope. No no lung probs in the family. She is doing well today. So each day is going the right way. Thanks all of you.

XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You all must have been worried sick Jeannie, but what you've told us this morning looks promising, and you all feel relieved.. Keep us posted with her progress.
A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Am pleased Scotys home Sue, you mentioned the mobility aids, are you talking about the elbow crutches, if you are was it those buttons along the stick that you have to push in to adjust? If it was they're a pig you push in especially if your fingers/thumbs are not very strong. Apart from that he's coping ok,?
Poor Jeannie, what a blinkin' worry for the family, she's so tiny, but she'll pull through, babies are stronger than we think.
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bonnie, the next door dog I can see can have a calming effect on Scoty. It's good to see that both of you are on friendly terms with your neighbor. You might have to adopt Bonnie for awhile until Scoty is on his feet. 

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cherish our neighbours and Bonnie, we are so fortunate that they have welcomed us so happily. We have a little gate in the fence for Bonnie to come and go, it works a treat as she can visit us frequently.
Jan, it was the shower chair and the over the toilet chair that needed adjustment and yes, they were those button things.
Very fiddly as some were on the inside of the legs. 
Scoty is just walking around on the veranda with his wheelie walker, it’s a lovely morning. The physio told him to use the walker rather than the crutches, it seems a safer option for now.
Hope baby Eloise is steadily improving.
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dear Scoty sounds like he isn't one for sitting that's good. As long as he has a walker and moves don't you think he will heal a lot faster? Does he have to go out for therapy or his therapy coming to your house? 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Exercises he’s been following. Today he walked down to the mailbox with me, it was a bit bumpy as our driveway is a gravel one but he managed. We watched a huge ship coming up the river, I think it was a wood chip carrier on its way to Bell Bay.
Our neighbours called in to see us today, it was nice for Scoty to get some company. He’s on the phone now to one of his golfing buddies, hopefully he won’t have to wait too long before he can have a game. I don’t know how long the surgeon will leave it before he wants to operate on the other hip. At least he knows what to expect next time.
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Fortunate you are Sue to have such good neighbour. and nice for Bonnie to be able to come to see you all by herself :sm01: 
Scoty seems to be coming along good,you can't keep a good man down tell him :sm24: The wheelie walker sounds a better option, and the walking is good for him, he'll be off golfing before you know it.
We're having a good downpour this morning, everything looks so fresh.
The rock cake box is empty so it's a good day to stay indoors and bake some more.
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Great idea Jan, get the baking tin filled up. How’s Laura going ? Obviously no news as yet, she’s keeping us all on the edge of our seats.
Ann, Scoty has a physio appointment next week, then one weekly until he sees the surgeon in 6 weeks. He’s doing his bed exercises at the moment, he finds them rather painful to do but he knows he has to do them.
Today is a bit overcast here and rather cool so I’ve got the wood heater on for him. 
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Happy news girls, Laura had Finley, c section at 3.00 am this morning (Wednesaday) , both doing well, James sent me a photo, wish I could show him to you. Like his Daddy, he has dark curly hair, I don't know his weight yet, but he looks a big boy.

Scotys being good doing his physio, yes it is a bit painful, but no pain no gain !! It's worth it though to build the muscle up.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I’m so happy for you and the new parents Jan. Such wonderful news, I had been thinking about you and wondering how things were going. James will be able to have a good sleep now after all the worrying. Hope we get to see a picture of Finley, he sounds very cute with his curly hair.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jan that's good news, glad all is going well. I bet you are relieved Finley is safely here! Is Laura still in hospital for a while? 

Good that Scoty is keeping up with his physio. Keep him nice and warm... It's also chilly here today, I've had to add socks and a cardigan to keep warm. 

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just rang Andy (Lauras Dad) he's over the moon as you can imagine, it's made him grandad 3x over, with Lilly & George.What fun and games they'll all have as they get older.--- Thanks for your good wishes Joan,
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keep us informed on his weight etc Jan. Isn’t it amazing how many new babies there have been ? Us girls will be getting all clucky, haha.
Yes Joan, I’ve had the fire going all day today but I’m letting it go down now as Scoty has just gone off to bed. It’s only 9.15 here but he’s tired out. He has done really well today, getting around with his walker and doing his various exercises.
L


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Lovely news Jan! Congratulations to you all who have new babies in the family. I am envious! Keep us posted.

I had a great trip to Scotland and just didn't want to come back. I did it all by myself for the first time ever and chuffed to bits with myself and I will certainly be doing it again. Next trip could be a one to Ilfracombe to see my eldest sons new house, just not sure when as it is a 4.5 hours drive - a bit much for me on my own. DH doesnt fancy the trip right now but I have the travel bug. Must be careful with the Covid though.

M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Mexican food is tasty. A trip to Mexico would be fun. I know someone who moved there. 

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nachos is a favourite for us.
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh My there is a lot happening in the kitchen, 
Jeannie's Eloise I hope is improving day by day, Jan's James & Laura had their baby Finley, Sue's Scoty is behaving himself by doing his exercises. I think he has the itch to go on the golf course, he doesn't want to miss out on anything. Sandra is traveling by herself. I give her a lot of credit. She has strong determination, if she wants to do something then she is going to do it with hubby or not. Art would love to travel but he won't do it unless I come along. I don't have the desire to travel because I need my own bed. I know what a excuse but I just don't have the desire I am really becoming a homebody. Let's see all is well with Dave & Joan, Sandy needs to go to Mexico, she wants some real Mexican food. 

I know the people in the UK were saying what a hot spell they were having awhile back, this weekend and next week the weather will be coming our way. Then maybe the cold weather will come. I am not complaining so much about the weather but the misquotes are terrible. Little buzzers!!! It would be nice to have one good freeze and kill them off. 

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Popped into our local town this morning to pick up a few bits and pieces. So many people asked me how Scoty was, it felt really nice being part of the community. We’ve lived here 3 years in December but we really feel like we’ve been here longer. Everyone is so friendly.
Im not surprised that you don’t want to travel Ann, there’s always the fear of catching Covid again and as you say, you miss your own bed too much. Maybe when more people have been vaccinated you could go on short trips.
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quite a treat to be recognised and made welcome, Sue. Will Scoty be able to get back to his golf between surgeries. It's a good spur to keep him active.

Ann do you know if the mosquitos are like the tiny ones that appear every year in Scotland?

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Real nuisance are mosquitoes, I get a reaction from mozzie bites. We’ve been using an indoor spray, it automatically releases a burst of eucalyptus into the air every couple of minutes or so, and it’s attached high on the wall. Mortein makes them and since having it we don’t get any mozzies in the house. Hooray ! I do have to spray my arms and legs though with aeroguard if I go outside, especially during summer.
Joan, Scoty is hoping he can get back to golf in a few weeks after he’s seen the surgeon. But it does depend on when he thinks he will be up to the next round of surgery. 
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Swarming in our back yards. It really gets hard to cut the grass with those tiny mosquitoes. We got rain about a month ago and then they started to hatch. We didn't have one in sight before that. Usually our Mosquitoes are twice the size of these. These tiny ones are new to our area. My son works at a warehouse and he said last night they are coming in and are a nuisance. 

T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Tonight I have good news to tell you about Eloise. She is now off all meds and no breathing help at all. She is feeding well from mum and hoping to come home maybe as quickly as tomorrow or Monday. Can't be too careful when she comes home. Don;t want her catching any nasty germs. Such a dreadful start.

All I want is for them to all be home together and getting on with their lives.

Thanks for all your wishes. Congrats Jan on you little one. We have had roast chicken dinner today. Sunny but chill.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U have a lot to be grateful for Jeannie, that your Eloise is doing so good. Our prayers are being answered. Once she gets going I feel there will be no stopping her. 

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very elated to hear the news Jeannie. Hopefully Eloise will be home by tomorrow and life can go on without anymore health problems for her. We take so much for granted don’t we.

Ann, those mozzies sound like gnats and they are really nasty little blighters. Make sure you spray your legs and ankles with insect repellent before you go outside.
W


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Would like to say that I'm pleased to hear that Eloise is doing well. Hopefully home soon. Such a worry for you Jeannie.

Midgies at Scotland can pack a nasty bite.

I just cannot get to sleep!! Book reading with some warm milk. It's a shame as I've slept great lately.

XYZ or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You have my sympathy Sandra, it’s frustrating when you can’t get to sleep. I had to get up twice for the bathroom last night and both times I struggled to get back to sleep. 

Today is quite overcast and cool but Scoty doesn’t want the fire on, I think he got overheated the other day with one of my fires, haha. I’m not stingy with the firewood whereas he is, typical Scotsman ( only joking ). 
ZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ZZZZ comes easy for me once I get to sleep. I usually read for a couple of hours before I can fall into a sleep. Come morning that's when I get my best sleep. Once Art wakes up in the morning he stays up, he usually can't fall back to sleep. Yet at night once he hits the pillow he is out. 

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Art is the same as Scoty, once he’s awake he gets out of bed whereas I can get back to sleep ( usually). At the moment, Scoty is sleeping in the guest room, he’s got his own bathroom too which is good as I don’t have to keep moving the commode thing, over the toilet. I’m missing his warmth in our bed as we’ve been getting some chilly evenings so I’ve been using a nice warm wheat bag instead. It was his suggestion to sleep in the other room while he’s recovering from the op. He doesn’t want to disturb me if he needs to put the light on. 
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Best news today Jeannie, baby Eloise is doing alright, I'm so pleased for you all, so worrying when these little tinies get poorly. Good job you have a guest room for Scoty Sue, it's best for you both though even if you do miss each others cosiness.I was told to lie on my back after my hip op. I don't usually , but got used to it while I healed. Does a nurse come to the house to change Scotys dressings, ?
Glad you had a good trip to Scotland Sandra, all that Scottish air made you sleep well :sm01: 
Laura and Finley are doing well, she had to stay an extra day in hospital and if she's well enough may go home today, she had a bit of a rough time, and I got mixed up by telling you she had a c. section, she gave birth naturally but with problems, had to have forceps.I've spoken to her on the phone and she seemed chirpy. She'll tell me all about it when I see her.
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dear Laura, having to go through a forceps delivery would have been quite traumatic for her I’m sure. So happy that she’s chirpy after all that, what a brave girl. I’m sure that when she’s cuddling Finley she will forget all about it.

No, we haven’t had the nurse here for Scoty. He’s got dissolvable stitches but has an appointment with his GP on Tuesday. I told him off this afternoon, he was walking around the kitchen table, holding on to the chairs. He had forgotten his wheelie walker which was parked next to his lounge chair ! 
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eeee these blokes, what they like 'eh ? good job you spotted him .
It's a lot cooler today, need a cardi on. 
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Farther every day without the walker Scoty is getting stronger, strengthening himself for the golf course. 

Jan, every time you mention that you are having cooler weather I know what is in store for us. Right now we are going through a Hot Spell. 
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good news , Laura and baby home , now they can settle down and have fun. We're going to wait till we get invited before we go to see them, Andy popped in today and told me he'll pick me up when we get the ok. Nothing worse than a houseful when you get home is there.?
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Having three children of my own I know the Mother & Baby needs their rest. Is Laura breast feeding? 
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I think she's tried while in hospital, but because she lost so much blood and had transfusions the midwife told her not to worry because that can affect the milk flow, but she's going to persevere now she's home. They gave her some formula to take home just in case.
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just that everyone is doing good and they are on their way home. My middle daughter couldn't breast feed because she had a C-section. She never could get enough milk for her hungry baby. My youngest daughter loved breast feeding she breast fed until her children were at least two years old. She had four. The youngest one will be turning five in a week. 

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Know that once you get over the hurdles of breast feeding it’s easier and more convenient than formula feeds. There again, if baby is on the bottle then dad can help with the feeds too. Bec has put Blake on formula as he wasn’t getting enough milk, she tried very hard though. A few years ago she had an operation to reduce her breast size so she knew she might be up against some issues from that. I suppose the milk ducts must get affected in some way. Still, the important thing is that both Blake and his mum are happy and Blake is putting on weight.
Great news that Laura and Finley are now home, I bet you can’t wait to see him Jan. 
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Laura sent a couple of photos to my phone this morning, little Finley looks all chilled out, lying there . legs akimbo arms above his head-- typical bloke ha ha .

Hope Scotys still improving with his walking, bet he can't wait to get with his mates on the golf course.
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

My oh my lovely for Finley, not a care in the world...

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice morning here, got sheets and towels drying on the line,I won't see the 'Cornish gang' for take-away tonight D.I.L has a cold, they returned from holiday yesterday. I'm all sorted for my dinner though, salmon, new tatties and salad, so I won't starve ha ha.
I rang the surgery to ask when our flu jabs start, the woman told me to either expect a letter or phone call to let me know.
Hope you and Dave are ok after yours.
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh lovely morning here too! I have Dave's shirts and undies out on the line! I like days like this - not too warm and not too chilly that one needs a cardi.

Our flu jabs went Dave's was only sore the following day and mine was a lot less sore than usual. Hope yours will be ok!

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pleased you’ve got your flu jabs Joan and that you and Dave have had no nasty reactions.
Ive had a busy morning, stripping Scoty’s bed linen. Yesterday we had to get the GP here for a house call as his original dressing on his operation wound was
soaked in blood. The doctor only lives around the corner from us so it was great that she could come out, especially on a Saturday. She phoned Scoty’s surgeon as we didn’t have an after hours number for him and he said she could check it and redress it. So, we organised to meet up at the clinic as she couldn’t do it in our home. Everything seemed fine, the wound looked healthy so she put another dressing on it but didn’t have a large enough waterproof one. During the night, the wound started leaking again and has gone through the sheets and onto the mattress protector. Funny thing is, the dressings aren’t wet so the ooze has managed to come out from the side. I should have thought last night to put some towels in the bed but I was so tired, I didn’t even think about it. Scoty has to see the surgeon in the morning but I’m sure everything will be ok. I think ( as does his doctor) that he’s overdoing things and not resting on the bed enough. Maybe now that she has told him he will listen to her.
Q


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Pleased to hear of all of these lovely babies. I'm envious. I've had three and couldn't breast feed any of them. Shame, because I did want to.

I just cannot get to sleep tonight so I'll try some Nytol for the next night.

I think I need to go on a long walk this morning, once it gets light. DH is snoring his head off!!!! Grrrrrr!

Sue - I hope all is well with Scoty. 

I'm having a hot whisky toddy and it's 2.06am. Oh well. Night night all. 
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite frustrating for you Sandra, are you worrying about anything ? Sometimes it’s good to write a list of things before you try and go to sleep. I know counting sheep never works ( not for me anyway ) haha.
Have you tried reading a book or doing a jigsaw, I like to do jigsaw puzzles on my iPad. I find them very relaxing.
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Relaxation to me is reading, can't sleep unless I have a book. Sometimes that doesn't even work but come morning then I can sleep. 
Something must be bothering you Sandra if you can't sleep. The hot whiskey toddy should put you to sleep for a couple of hours. 

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sandra I hope you are not worrying unnecessarily, I know I go to bed sometimes worrying about something and can't sleep. In the morning I find what I was worrying about was totally immaterial. Not easy I know.

Sue I hope Scoty gets on well. He doesn't want to end up in hospital again. Lets hope he was just overdoing it and hasn't done any damage...

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Take a dose of Nytol Sandra, and make sure you are nice and warm, especially your feet, the nights are turning chilly now so cosy up.
It's been quite chilly today, needed a cardi on even indoors. Got a nice chicken curry for my dinner, homemade rhubarb crumble for pudding with custard of course.
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U have a wonderful Supper Jan, my mouth is watering! I think I will have a large salad for supper. Tomorrow morning I go in for a blood test and later that morning I see my unvax doctor. I am not happy that he isn't taking the vaccination but after weighing it out it's nice to have a doctor who will see you the same day if needed. Health wise for myself he has taken care of me. My doctor is 5 minutes away from me otherwise I need to drive 30 minutes to see another doctor. 

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Visited Scoty’s specialist this morning, he has checked the incision area and was quite optimistic that it looked ok. He has put another dressing on it and wants to see Scoty again next week, providing it doesn’t have a bleed again. If it does he mentioned the incision would have to be reopened and cleaned out, sounds gross. Hopefully it won’t come to that and this afternoon, Scoty went for a lie on the bed which was good to see. 
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Whoa, that does sound gross Sue. Although we did have something similar with one of dogs who had surgery. She was allergic to some internal stitches and the whole thing had to be opened up and re-stitched. :sm06: Let's hope Scoty and the wound behave and it is not necessary...

Overcast and chilly here, a sure sign winter is approaching.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yikes Joan, hope that’s not the case with Scoty. Did your dog show any signs of infection or was the incision just bleeding and oozing a lot ? He’s got dissolvable internal stitches and just those fabric strips along the exterior wound. Doesn’t seem much to hold it all together but that’s what they seem to do these days.
It’s been a nice sunny day here though very windy. Good day for washing though I haven’t had time to do it today, hopefully tomorrow.
ZA


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Yikes Joan, hope that's not the case with Scoty. Did your dog show any signs of infection or was the incision just bleeding and oozing a lot ? He's got dissolvable internal stitches and just those fabric strips along the exterior wound. Doesn't seem much to hold it all together but that's what they seem to do these days.
> It's been a nice sunny day here though very windy. Good day for washing though I haven't had time to do it today, hopefully tomorrow.
> ZA


Actually she had pulled out the external stitches even though she had one of those lampshade cone things on, I think because the inside was uncomfortable, but I'm sure Scoty won't do that!!

Look after yourself I know what a worry these things can be!

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Because the doctor says move about after an op. and I know it is important to move, but Scoty-- that doesn't mean doing a mini marathon, ha ha. I've got washing hanging out, I think it'll dry, suns out and a good breeze.
I had a call from my niece yesterday to say her Mum is in a care home, she has alzheimers, she had her at home to care for her but was too much for her, she's in her 60's and in poor health. I'm making a couple of twiddle muffs for her to take when she's allowed to visit (Covid rules ) I feel so sad for her it's such a cruel disease-- been there, done that with my Ron.
I'm making the muffs on a loom, double thickness of DK wool, grows very quickly.
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Afternoon visit from Ollie and his Mummy, he came to tell me all about his holiday in the Lifeboat station. He isn't 2 yet, but he puts words together and you can understand what he's saying, such a little cutie. He told me swimming, cold! and seagull took his chip ha ha, -- amazing ice cream :sm02: :sm02: 
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Babies soon become two too quickly. I love the learning stages they are soooo darn cute! On the other hand aren't all of our grandchildren Loveable no matter what age they are!
In the US now they are giving the children the Vax. Pretty soon I can see all them again and do I miss them. 

I look at the community pool schedule I notice that there is a class from 10:30am to 11:30am on Tuesday. This is the first class for the day. There is one after that for another hour but looks like a slow day. 
I need to get back into the water for the exercises. My A1C is climbing I need to exercise. Art really like the early class but there are between 20-30 people who goes to that class. I am trying to avoid large crowds. 

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Careful Sue, keep an eye on Scoty for infection. There is a person on KP who doesn't post much but she ended up with infection with her knee replacement. It took her almost a year to get back in shape. They had to drain the infection out of her knee after removing the replacement. I believe after 6 months they were able to put a new one in. I remember it took a long time. She got the infection because when she went to have her cataract surgery they didn't give her antibodies. Anyone who has anything foreign in their bodies must take antibodies before they see a dentist or have any other surgery done. 

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dear Ann, yes, I’m keeping an eye on Scoty’s dressing and operation site. Everything looks fine today thank goodness.
Im just watching the tv news, protests going on in Melbourne at the moment, second day now. The construction workers aren’t happy that the Victorian government have told them that they all have to get vaccinated against Covid. Apparently there has been a lot of incidents with the workers catching and spreading the virus. I can’t understand why so many of them are anti vaxxers. Now the government have closed down all the construction work for two weeks so that’s got the workers more incensed. Shocking scenes yesterday outside the Union office with things getting thrown at the Union boss and clashes with the police. Totally unacceptable.
E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Endless trouble around the world due to covid. We are having a gas emergency here in UK. This may lead to higher food bills and energy bills. Fingers crossed they can sort out the difficulties. 

Just wanted to let you all know that little Eloise is home. After a very trying week of her oxygen levels dropping low when she is sleeping - things have finally settled down enough to let her get home. She is putting on weight well and is a greedy guzzler. So all is happy this end. 

I have the water board here today for a leak somewhere out doors. Hope they fix that quick.


Jan, your curry and crumble is my kind of mealtime. 

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Feel so happy that baby Eloise is home and things have settled down-- such a worry for you all this past week.
I wish our governments could do something about these dopes who refuse the covid jab, and I think if they did get ill with it and went whining to get into hospital they should tell them to take an aspirin and go home.-- Does that make me sound a bad person.
Washings on the line in the sunshine, I've done a few jobs around the house , now going for a little walk before lunchtime. 
G


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Got the water leak sorted - thank goodness. We had meat pie (some I saved that I made earlier), potatoes and runner beans. Probably the last of the runner beans for this year. We don;t have a very long growing season here do we. Made 6 jars of chutney with runner bean and apple.


H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Heavy crop of runner beans means you can freeze some and make chutney like you've done. Same with tomatoes, I love green tomato chutney.
I've made an appointment at Boots chemist for my flu jab, am not waiting to go to the doctor because just lately to be honest the new system doesn't work.
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

It’s a lovely sunny day here and we’ve just got back from the physio. Scoty has been told he can ditch his walker now and either use a crutch or walking stick to get around. It’s seems awfully early, I had a Walker for a few weeks but I suppose we are all different.
There was a 6.0 magnitude earthquake in Victoria this morning, apparently it was felt in South Australia, New South Wales and Canberra. Lucky, nothing here in Tasmania. It would have been really scary I can imagine but apart from some building damage, no casualties thank goodness. This has happened the day after all the protesters were on the rampage through Melbourne CBD and I believe they are out again this morning, despite the earthquake, duh !
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Juggling around in your area between the protestors and the earthquake. I made a good Fall meal tonight Baked potato, squash, tomato from our deck and roast beef. I have a little broth and beef leftover to make beef barley soup. When I make soup I only make a small kettle, enough for a couple of days. Otherwise it seems if I put it in the freezer it never gets eaten. Last night we stop for a pizza to go. Before we left the place we ate the whole deluxe pizza. My favorite show Jeopardy was on a half hour early because of the football game which I didn't realize. We had to stay where we were to watch the show we would never have made it home in time. Do you get a show like Jeopardy by you? Our local football team Green Bay Packers won last night!!! 

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kudos to your local football team Ann. Your home made meal sounded delicious and it’s good you’ve got a bit of leftovers. It’s a while since I’ve made roast beef and I know I’ve got a nice topside in the freezer so maybe that will be on the menu soon.
Yes, we get Jeopardy here Ann, Scoty enjoys watching it and he gets a lot of the answers correct despite it being an American show. We get a lot of Aussie quiz shows on tv too, Hot Seat and Mastermind plus the Chaser are some that I can recall.
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lots going on, glad Scoty is doing so well! Baby Eloise is home, hope she now goes from strength to strength. Jan is going to get her flu jab at Boots. (Hope you don't have to pay there Jan!) Dave has finally had his colonoscopy result - nothing nasty going on but he does have diverticulitis and my stool sample came back negative although I do have a phone appointment next month at St Thomas.

We watch The Chase don't know if that is the same as the Chaser, not heard of the others though.

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

My mistake Joan, the show is called the Chase and that’s an English production. 
Yes, so much going on at the moment. I’m happy that Dave’s results have come back ok, that’s the same result as my neighbour, she also has diverticulitis.
I’ve got another drive into town tomorrow then hopefully, three days of not having to go anywhere. It’s still chilly here so I’ve been busy filling up the wood box. I’ve got a nice roaring fire going, to be honest, I think my fires are better than Scoty’s but don’t tell him that. Haha
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My first thoughts when I read Daves results are nothing serious was how pleased I am. Yours too Joan. It's always a relief to get the results and they're good,
I won't have to pay for my flu jab at Boots because I'm over 60-- well over ha ha .
I watch the Chase, love Brad especially when he gets the giggles. I like Pointless as well.
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

None of the shows that you mention I know of but if I watch TV downstairs I don't get the remote. I watch whatever is on and click away with my knitting needles lately. Five of my hats went to the cancer center today. 
Lately Jeopardy is a Must! I love watching Matt Amodio. I like him from the very beginning, his facial impressions make me laugh and of course he is so darn smart. He ranks third on the show. 

Today I started another hat didn't like it, rip it out and started another hat. Art looked at me and he said this must be Knit one Rib one and this is what knitting is all about. Ha Ha

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh Art has got the right idea about knitting Ann, haha. I wish I could get back into into it, I’ve got so many things on the go but all unfinished. 
It’s a very windy day today and snow is forecast for Tasmania from tonight, I don’t know where Spring has gone. I’ve just got back from town, got my two weekly Magazines but I’ve not done last weeks puzzles yet, I’m slack.
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Passing Time isn't a problem with me it seems like I get up in the morning and then it's time to go back to bed. I wish I could slow down the clock or speed myself up. 
I best to leave you be so you can work on your puzzles and I need to go back to my knitting. 

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite the same here Ann, the time goes so very fast. I can’t believe it’s nearly October, where has the year gone ? I haven’t been into the big grocery stores for a while but I can imagine there’s lots of Christmas goodies in stock already. 
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Remember just after last Christmas Sue, mince pies were still on sale till nearly Easter and you told me to stock up and freeze some ? then just after Easter they were still selling hot x buns for weeks after.--- Well, yesterday when I was in there I saw mince pies already on sale,-- made me laugh . Good luck with your puzzles Sue, I think it's time you won some prizes ha ha. 
I had a lovely Congratulations card from Bonnie for Finleys birth, she also sends love to you all in the kitchen and said how much she misses us
Now I must move myself and go sweeping leaves, it's a never ending job.
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

So lovely of Bonnie to stay in touch, yes she sent me a congratulations card too when Blake was born. I wish she could join us in the kitchen again.
Oh so the mince pies are already out, I thought they might be. I’m going to try and resist them for a little bit longer as once I get the taste, that will be me done.
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Thats the leaves bagged up, soon there'll be more --sigh !!
I did resist the mincers Sue, actually the Co-op ones are very good, not worth making them really, although in the past when the boys were still at home I baked dozens . Hope Joan and Dave are ok, not heard from her for a few days..
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U are very good Jan, not buying any mince pies. I used to make my own too, years ago along with Christmas cookies and rum balls. I don’t think I would trust Scoty or myself not to overindulge if I had them in the cupboard.
That’s good that you’ve got the leaves bagged, do you let them decompose in the bags then use then for compost ? I used to do that when we lived in Queensland as we had a lovely big white beech tree that made a mess when it shed its leaves. We eventually got great compost after being left in the bags for months. 
I was wondering about Joan too, it’s very quiet in the kitchen tonight.
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very nice feeing that someone cares - we actually went out on Tuesday to a new restaurant at a local garden centre. We had fish (haddock) and chips peas side salad and tartare sauce. It was lovely, waiter/waitress service. The first time we had been out together anywhere let alone for a meal for almost three years apart from medical. Tried out my new wheelchair bought Feb 2019. Fine for me and it helps Dave walking like a walker! Didn't buy any plants, will leave that for another time. 

Good that Bonnie keeps in touch, I feel for her!

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very good compost it makes too, it takes a while for the leaves to rot down, but worth waiting for.
Yes it's very quiet in the kitchen, Sandra hasn't been in for a while.Laura sent me a pic on her phone earlier, she and James decided to go out for lunch at a nice place not far away from them, a nice ride out on a lovely day, it'll do her and baby good to get out in the sunshine.
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Very good compost it makes too, it takes a while for the leaves to rot down, but worth waiting for.
> Yes it's very quiet in the kitchen, Sandra hasn't been in for a while.Laura sent me a pic on her phone earlier, she and James decided to go out for lunch at a nice place not far away from them, a nice ride out on a lovely day, it'll do her and baby good to get out in the sunshine.
> W


Well Jan, you and I overlapped with our posts I guess you didn't get to read my previous post.

XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You and I make a habit of overlapping our posts Joan ha ha, -- what a lovely treat for you both to go out together for a meal, and a good choice, haddock is my favourite, glad you were able to try your new wheelchair out, and as you say, something for Dave to steady himself with too. It makes such a lovely change to have a meal made for you and afterwards, leave the table without having to clear away, well done.
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ah well Jan maybe it's because we are both Geminis twins! Yes it was good leave the clearing up to someone else.

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bonnie missed by all of us. It's so nice that she keeps in touch even though she can't post. 
Joan did you have any luck with Admin trying to get Bonnie back on. Any kind of a respond?

You two sound like a happy couple Dave & Joan. You two compensate well with each other!
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Can't get anywhere with Admin Ann, I didn't get a reply. 

Dave and I have been married fifty six years and we met sixty years ago, so i guess we are meant!

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dave & Joan are like a very fine wine, it takes a long time to Ferment. Art & I will be married 45 years on Oct 30. We also became one. We will be lost without each other. It is getting to be one will start a sentence and the other will finish. ha ha It must have been hard on Jan when she lost her Ron. Her family is very good to her and keep a close eye on her. I really don't know what would happen if Art & I lost one another I hope the one who is left behind will be strong enough to stand alone. 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eee Joan, that would have been a lovely outing for you and Dave. Somewhere nice for your car to visit too, rather than to medical appointments. It’s great that you can get out and about again, keep it up and maybe a visit to the coast will be on the cards soon.
Lovely for Laura and James to have had a nice trip out too, babies usually like to sleep while they’re in the car. 
Ann, your anniversary is coming up soon, have you anything planned for the day ?
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fancy that you asked. We did but everything is on hold until the family can meet safely. Hopefully by Christmas we will be safe to meet. Only can take one day at a time. My hats were greatly appreciated at the Cancer Center. 
Now I am back making more I think the woman by me goes once a month. I have a spare room full of yarn. I was told they will accept whatever yarn it doesn't have to be all acrylic. I was happy about that. 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Great thing that you do Ann, making and donating the hats. They will be greatly appreciated with your cooler months coming soon. Do you make them for children as well ?
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Happy days for you Ann, your spare room will look a lot tidier when you have donated some of your yarn. We are suckers for buying yarn when we see it on special offer, we put it away and the mountain grows ha ha.
Yesterday I posted a few 'twiddle muffs' to the care home where my sister-in-law is, they are very grateful for them, they use up some of my stash, I use two strands of D.K sometimes different colours but that makes them look cheerful. I make them on a loom so they grow quickly.
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I’d love to see your twiddlemuffs Jan but you’ve already posted them to the care home. How big do you make them and do you add decorations ? I did start to knit one when we lived in Queensland but I didn’t get around to putting any bits and bobs on it ( typical me, never finishing anything) duh.
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just guess work Sue, or follow a pattern on youtube, I prefer the loom, as I said before, it grows much quicker than knitting, if you add decorations, ie-- buttons or beads you need to think 'littlies', you know-- make them really secure because the patients pull and twiddle them so much they could become a hazard. I crochet a little pocket to sew on, and make the curly cue thingys, just anything to fiddle with really.I added some poppies on a couple, thought maybe gentlemen would like that. Really sad isn't it, a really cruel disease.
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kind of you for making the twiddlemuffs, this must help past their time. At first I made shawls for charity but the demand didn't seem as much as the chemo hats. I was asked to make them. I wasn't a hat maker but I did find some really nice fitting hats by reading KP. I don't mind making something if it's needed. We order smart phones they didn't come in yet. I would love to show you the hats that I made. They are all gone and now I need to start out fresh. The hold up with our phones are they don't have the chips to make them. The same reason why people can't buy cars at this time. I guess the chips are made in China. 

L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lots of goods seem to be missing at the moment, we have problems with a lack of delivery drivers... Various items are missing from the supermarket shelves.

Twiddle muffs and chemo hats are all useful items and a good stash-buster. 

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Making a 6 foot scarf in crochet now along with a another knitted chemo hat. I needed a change of pace that's why I started the scarf in crochet, also for charity. I still prefer knitting over crochet. How about you?
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Now I mainly knit, keeping crochet for small edgings etc. I
used to knit or crochet as the fancy took me, but I can't crochet much now as it's painful for my arthritic wrists. It's a shame as crochet is so versatile, but I'm grateful I can still knit! (I have to wear wrist and thumb braces) 

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh I did it again, I ribbed out the hat & scarf I started to crochet. I just didn't like the look back to knitting. I think knitted hats and scarves look so much nicer. I do like the crochet flowers to add unto the hats but the rest needs to be knitted. IMO

P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Pretty palm trees while drinking wine 

Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quite a scene you created for yourself, Sandy Do you have wine to share? 

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Relaxing afternoon for me as I’ve got all my chores out of the way. I’ve filled the wood box, again ready for tonight as I think we are in for a cold one. At least the sun is out today and there’s no high winds. 
I wish Scoty could sleep better at night. He hates sleeping on his back and keeps waking up. I’ve told him to nap during the day if he feels like it, at least it will mean he is having some sleep. 
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sleeping on your back when you're not used to it isawful, had to do that when I had my hip done.
Pleased to hear you have a restful afternoon Sue and you are all set for a nice blazing fire this evening, perhaps Scoty will nod off in the chair while watching T .V. I sometimes used to set my recliner right back and sleep in that some nights.
It's a nice day here, a gentle breeze, no sun and don't think rain is forecast, I'm going to give all the plants a good drink--- then it might rain ha ha !
I hope Sandra's ok and just taking a break from KP, and not poorly, she does suffer a lot with headaches doesn't she.
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

To be honest Jan, Scoty isn’t allowed in his recliner yet as it’s too low. It would make all the difference if he could as the chair he has hired is just a higher chair with arms, just very basic. 
Yes, the fire is blazing up the chimney so that should make him feel tired. I had FaceTime with Blake earlier, he’s such a bonnie boy. I long to cuddle and snuggle him. He had his first lot of immunisations yesterday as he is now six weeks old. Bec said he was very brave and hasn’t been too grizzly since.
Yes, I hope Sandra is ok too, it must be awful keep getting those horrendous headaches.
U


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Unbelievable surprise when my knitty friends and I got together this week. One of them presented me with a gift. An aran cardigan ( in the original aran colour). done in a very complicated aran patterns. She has made one for all of us in fact. It fit like a dream and is beautiful. As a plain knitter I can't imagine doing all that wonderful work and then giving them away. She says that she can *knock one out* in a week. Marvellous. I am going to call her warp-speed in future.

Happy days.

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Up to now it's still dry so the garden is loving the soaking I gave it.Blake is 6 weeks Sue, doesn't time fly, I hope it won't be too long before you get some cuddles.
I won't be seeing the family for take-away tonight or going for Sunday dinner, poor d.i.l has an awful cough, I spoke on the phone to her yesterday and she sounded full of it. Ollie also has the snivels, but I think thats because he's cutting back teeth. So, I've popped a chicken casserole in the oven, there will be enough for tomorrow so I shan't starve, and I'll have a weekend doing my twiddles, and watching a film if there's anything worth watching on Netflix. Have you had anything exciting for dinner?
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very lucky you Jeannie, what a generous lady she is, imagine making one of them let alone a few. I have only made one Aran jumper and that was for my first baby (60 years ago ) it took me ages. I do envy you yours though.

W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Uncomfortable those very upright chairs, not conducive for sleeping. It's a shame Scoty can't sleep well, does he get cranky when he is tired?

It's good that you can see baby Blake, where did that six weeks go?? 

You would think there should be some way getting to the cause of Sandra's headaches! They must be debilitating. 

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very cranky he gets Joan but he always apologises so I can’t be too hard on him. I’ve just tucked him up in bed and put an extra doona on his bed as it’s going to drop to zero degrees tonight. He’s been sleeping in the guest room since he got out of hospital which is working out well as he can put the light on and read when he can’t sleep. I’m going to enquire about buying some melatonin for him, see if that will help with his insomnia.
Jan , hope your dear DIL is soon feeling better and of course little Ollie.
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, I had a lovely surprise this morning. My dear daughter in law, Bec phoned to see if she could fly down and visit us tonight. She’s sad that we haven’t managed to meet Blake yet and as Scoty’s ops are ongoing, she decided she would come to us. She’s got plenty of travel points so she only needs to pay for the hire car. She’s bringing her mum as well as James can’t get the time off work. They are only having two nights here but I’m so stoked to be able to cuddle my little grandson. I’m so lucky that Bec is such a wonderful daughter in law.
So, I’ve been busy organising the guest rooms, lucky I’ve got two but it means that Scoty will be bunking down in our bed for a change. He’ll keep the bed nice and warm for me as it has been chilly.
Family will be arriving in a couple of hours, they are due to land in half an hour. I hope Blake has been good and not cried throughout the 2 hour flight, haha.
XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Xcited for you Sue, what a thoughtful daughter in law Bec is. I bet you have already cuddled Blake, and hugged Bec. What a lovely couple of days you'll have. I'm sure Scoty will be just as pleased, and had a little cuddle. Have fun and tell us all about the visit later xx
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Am still waiting for them to arrive Jan, hopefully within the hour. I’ve told Bec to drive carefully as it’s dark now and the time that the wildlife are on the roads. She’s a good driver but I still worry, I refuse to drive here after dark unless it’s an emergency.
I’ll be able to give her the gorgeous bib that you sent for Blake. I was going to post it tomorrow but now I’ll be able to see him wearing it in person.xx
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Because of time difference I get mixed up, anyway enjoy every moment with them, and give Blake a hug from his other old granny across the pond xx
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cheers Jan, I will. I’m still waiting, I’m sure they’ll be here soon.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't waste a minute with baby Blake, no doubt he is with you by now. What a lovely surprise. It's good that Bec comes to visit, she must think a lot of you both!

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Every minute counts as you so rightly say Joan, especially when it's a short visit.
I had a surprise visit this afternoon, Matthew, Hayley , Lilly and George came , Lilly was showing me how she can read-- with a little help, and George is crawling , he's 9 months now, it was so good to see them all.
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fun and games for you Jan, good that your family visit. We enjoyed Susan's visit hope she will be back again for Christmas.

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Goodness Joan I hope you'll get a visit from Susan before Christmas, but if not, a visit for Christmas would be the icing on the cake.It's so annoying for you and Susan that she can only visit when it's allowed, and not to be able to come to you for say, a long weekend. Not fair is it, blinkin' covid grrrr. 
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Have to say things are not what they used to be before the Pandemic. Used to see Susan once a month then. In 2018 we took our caravan and stayed close to her, that was lovely. Now Dave is not fit enough to travel and we had sell the caravan!!!!! :sm03: 

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I feel sad for you that you had to sell the caravan, it must have been lovely to just pack up and set off to where ever you felt like going, and to see Susan of course. 
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Juggling my creativity in my hats and scarves. I wish I could show pictures. Our smart phones has been on back order for two months, no chips. Our rider lawn mower ended up in the junk yard. We went to buy a new one 22 horse power. We were really lucky it was the last one that they could sell us. Art was tickle pink when the new mower came. He went sailing across the yard. The warehouse is full of riders again no chips. 

Grandma time for Susan! Poor Blake will be worn out with all the kisses and hugs from PaPa & Grandma!!! Can't believe Blake is 6 weeks old. Jan you are also lucky that you are seeing your love ones. We need to wait until we get our booster shot sometime in Oct. which isn't too far off. Jeannie how is Eloise doing? 

K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Knitting some mini stockings for a kid with health issues in Michigan. One will be orange and (autumn), and the other will be green for Xmas. There is a great pattern on the warmth for the warriors site. They can be filled with little items and fun to make. Did 12 last year.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lots of Love goes into those mini stockings that you are making Sandy. It's too bad when little ones must suffer from health issues. Thanks for bringing this little kid some sunshine. 
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

My oh my! Where is everyone? I guess Sue is busy with her Guests, hope everyone else is Ok!

Dreary and chilly here much more seasonal I suppose.

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Never fear, I'm here-- poet and didn't know it haha. I bet Sue is loving having Bec and baby Blake with them.

I just got a text from NHS informing me I'm eligible for my covid booster , and to book an appointment at a convenient location. Well I just tried the Drs. and I'm 49th in the waiting line grrrr. Soooo, I rang round a few local chemists to see if they were doing it -- all said sorry, no !! When I explained the reason I was asking, the lady in Boots told me to hang on and NHS will contact me again, she said she has the same trouble with her doctors and thinks it's disgusting the way we are being treated by them... Now I've wasted all that time I must get on, I still haven't washed the breakfast pots and dinner plates from last night--.
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh Jan that's awful, we grumble about our Doctors but the telephone queue is not usually no more than six or seven. I suppose you just gave up. We are not due our boosters till October. The surgery usually phone us and offer appointment dates.

I hope you've caught with your washing up. I do hate wasting time on the phone!!!!!! :sm14: 

P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Peppers green or red 

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pushed the hoover round the lounge, washed up, tried Docs again was 3rd in line so hung on, I have an appointment on Sat. 7th October at 4pm. Just hope one of the 'gang' can take me, if not I'll send a letter to cancel, I'm certainly not wasting time phoning again.
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Question sandj...
what are you doing with the peppers ?
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quick call that time, I wonder what other folk do. Do they hang on or give up and try else where. Hope someone can take you. Do you ever use cabs?

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> Quick call that time, I wonder what other folk do. Do they hang on or give up and try else where. Hope someone can take you. Do you ever use cabs?
> 
> R


To use a cab Joan would cost me £20 for a 10 minute journey-- £ 10 there £10 home, I'd rather not bother because I think that's daylight robbery, I know they have to make a living, but afraid not from me.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> To use a cab Joan would cost me £20 for a 10 minute journey-- £ 10 there £10 home, I'd rather not bother because I think that's daylight robbery, I know they have to make a living, but afraid not from me.


Usually we only use cabs when essential or when parking is a problem. When Dave was in hospital it cost me £6.50 each way every day for visiting, otherwise it was three buses each way. I don't do well on buses. That mounted up somewhat. It's only ten minutes by car...

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very handy to use a cab if you have no other way to get somewhere,I'm ok with the bus but unfortunatly the docs are not on a bus route. I've got a week to sort it out anyway, I'm sure one of them will be around as it's on a Saturday.
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Wishing you luck Jan with your Booster Shot, getting there and back. We can't have our booster shot until of the end of Oct. My youngest daughter said sure we will be protected but what about your grandchildren?
Do they have the vaccination out for the kids by you???

X,Y, Z


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes Ann, kids 12 to 15 are offered covid vax across the UK.
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A bright sunny day here although chilly, temperature 9C/48F first thing this morning. Feel as though I should be making the most of it before winter really sets in!!!

Hope Sue is having a lovely time, unfortunately time flies when guests are visiting...

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Bright and sunny here too Joan, got a few towels and bits blowing in the wind, like you I'm making the most of the fine days, it chucked it down with rain yesterday afternoon and continued to late evening.



I wonder how Sandra is, haven't heard from her have we, hope she's alright, I might pm her later.
C


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Can't say I am looking to have a booster covid jab, following my reaction and continuing problems with the last two. I am looking forward to getting the flu jab once they give me a shout though. Made a nice chicken casserole for lunch with left over chicken from roast chicken dinner yesterday and lots of home grown tomatoes etc. Just to let you know poor little Eloise was back in hospital by ambulance, with breathing issues, but she only spent the night and is back home now. Too many iron meds and another cold virus. Poor little mite was so unhappy. Fortunately, my son is still there to look after Elsie and caused no trauma to her.
He told her mummy had gone for an early walk and then on to the shops. As she didn't get out till 4pm her mum told her she had asked the doctor if she could use his toilet as she needed a wee. We don,t want Elsie hating the Doctors. So many impacts from having your mum or dad not at home - even the dog was getting paranoid. I didn;t know that they give all new babies iron and multi vitamins.

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dear little Eloise, another trip to hospital, you all must have been so worried. Glad she didn't have to stay in, and hope by now she is a lot better.
Chicken casserole mmm, just the job now the weathers turned cooler. Hve you made any soups with your variety of vegs. Jeannie ? 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eloise has had a tough start in life, here's hoping she is well now.

I've wondered about Sandra too Jan. Let us know if you hear anything from her please.

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

First of all my heart goes out to Eloise, poor little thing. 

Sandra I wondered what happen to her besides her headaches and lack of sleep wasn't she planning on taking another trip? 

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got no reply from Sandra after I pm'd her, yes she did go on a trip but she's home now.
Fish pie and peas for tonights dinner, apple pie ( Mr. Kiplings-- 6 individual ones) and ice cream to follow.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Have got fish pie tomorrow, I like fish pie when it's chilly. Tonight we're having spaghetti Bolognese with Quorn mince.

Sandra did mention going for a trip in the west country somewhere but I don't know if that came to anything. She said it was a long drive.

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I remember Sandra saying something when she got back from her first trip that she was debating about taking another. I wonder if she will go if her healthy hasn't been the best. 

J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Jam is delightful on cookies 

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Knitting by a cosy fire, eating cookies with jam and a nice cuppa tea. Winters on its way brrrr
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Last night we put the heating on for the first time, I guess it will stay on now until the spring. Need to get the core of the house warmed up... I don't like being chilly!

M


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

My log burner is going lovely. It turned chilly all of a sudden. Like you said Joan need to warm up the stones, it's different here than in a normal house. The stones retain the heat, so once autumn and winter are here, we pretty much keep the fire going continually. Otherwise you have to start all over again trying to make the place warm. Eloise is ok now thank goodness - long may it be so. Had enough shocks for a little while. Had curry today. Yes tried all sorts really Jan. I particularly like veg that you cook say in a drop of milk with herbs and then into a casserole cover with cheese sauce and grated cheddar. Always a good side dish. Someone said to cook the beans chopped and fried in garlic and onions. It was ok but didn;t do it again. Been out today, and didn't have a problem getting as much petrol as we needed here.


N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice Beautiful Day here I think this will be the last of it. We are invited to a small group for Pot Luck Dinner tonight. It sounds like it will be outside. 

I know what we are headed for because the UK seems to be a couple of weeks ahead of us for the weather. 

Jeannie I think of Eloise a lot. I hope she is having better days. She sounds like a sweet baby who doesn't deserve to suffer. 

O

Did anyone hear from Sandra?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh what a wonderful time I had, meeting my little grandson on Sunday. Both Scoty and I got lots of cuddle time, bottle feeds and I even changed a couple of nappies. We have totally fallen in love with him and we’re missing him like mad now. 
Bec said he was such a good boy on the flight and slept through most of it. I bet the other passengers were happy about that. Going home, he was the same, what a little trooper, haha. 
The rest of the week has been a busy one with doctors, physio and then we had friends over for lunch today. I feel pretty exhausted now and I’m going to put my feet up later.
Jeannie, I’m sorry to hear that Eloise had to go to hospital again, poor little darling. I’m glad she is home again, it must be a worrying time for you all.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Perfect little baby, he looks like you Sue, I know babies features don't show till theye a bit older, but he certainly has a look about him like you.I hope it's not too long before you see him again.
Had a pm from Sandra, she had to cancel her visits, and has been in bed with those awful headaches so won't be on KP for a while, poor Sandra.
I got my wood burner going last night, the Rayburn provides central heating but I'm trying to be careful with the gas-- they say on the news gas prices are going up !! Glad you managed to get petrol Jeannie, I think the media stirred up a lot of panic about the shortage, it wasn't petrol shortage was it, but the lack of lorry drivers!
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Question is which way to go with the heating, Jan, everything seems to be getting dearer.

The fuel situation was ridiculous, the worst thing the government could have said was "don't panic!" so everybody panics. Especially here in London. We didn't fill up we'll just take our chances...

Sue you had a lovely time with your family, time flies doesn't?

Such a shame Sandra can't get a cure for those headaches, the are very debilitating.

R


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

I agree with you about the media Jan. My neighbour has to pick up her 90 old mum every day at the moment (they live about three quarters of an hour's drive away, and take her to the hospital to visit poor Dad who broke his arm. (94). Saw her yesterday and she had driven hundreds of miles over the past three weeks whilst he has been in, and she has seen no trouble with fuel. 

The garden needs to be put to bed. With runner bean poles removed and stored in a dry area and all the runner beans pulled out, but just haven;t got my mojo for it today. My dahlia is still going strong and providing me with a vase of huge yellow flowers every week. They are so cheerful on the kitchen table. Started a new jumper for Vada our little grand daughter (2). It was requested in Cadbury purple. Lovely colour for a winter pullover.

Can't make up my mind what to have for tea. Any ideas?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Smoked salmon for me or a meat pie for dinner.

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Toad in the hole Jeannie, always a winner when my boys were at home.
I made my own fish pie yesterday, too much for one meal, so there's enough for tonight. My Co-op had trays of mixed fish cubes especially for fish pie at reduced price so I bought two, ones gone in the freezer.
1st of October today, sure sign of winter coming. It's dark and raining and it's only 12.00 midday
U


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Made a savoury mince pie in the end. Saved the rest of it for future dinners. Toad in the hole sounds good. It was always one of my son's favourites. He even requested it on his birthday. 



V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very tasty savoury mince pie, I like chips or roast taters and veg. when I have meat pie. I cheated today and bought 4 individual strawberry trifles from my Co-op, I'll have one for my pudding tonight. 
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Oh what a wonderful time I had, meeting my little grandson on Sunday. Both Scoty and I got lots of cuddle time, bottle feeds and I even changed a couple of nappies. We have totally fallen in love with him and we're missing him like mad now.
> Bec said he was such a good boy on the flight and slept through most of it. I bet the other passengers were happy about that. Going home, he was the same, what a little trooper, haha.
> The rest of the week has been a busy one with doctors, physio and then we had friends over for lunch today. I feel pretty exhausted now and I'm going to put my feet up later.
> Jeannie, I'm sorry to hear that Eloise had to go to hospital again, poor little darling. I'm glad she is home again, it must be a worrying time for you all.


Winner in all ways!!! Thanks for showing us pictures :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Your grandson looks like he might be a tall fellow. Does height run in the family?

X. Y, Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, both my sons are tall as was my brother but I’m not and neither is the boys dad. Glad you liked the photos Ann, my DIL gave me permission to post them and of course, I’m a very proud grandma. 
ZA


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Zero calories in the cookies 

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Art & I are shrinking through the years it isn't fair. I started out being 5'7" and Art was 6feet and now he is 5'10" I really don't know if I shrank but I know I spread out through the years. 
Susan that is a beautiful picture with your grandson. I still see him being a tall fellow some day. 

B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Become shorter over the years, I started out at almost 5 foot 3 and seven stone (98lb) I know I've shrunk and spread. Overall more of me to love!! :sm11: 

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cuddly that's me now that I've got 'chunky' he he. Well I've done some washing but it'll have to dry on the airer in the spare bedroom, it's raining and cold so I won't be going anywhere today. Won't be seeing the kids for chinese either because Helen d.dinlaw has a cough, she just can't get rid of it, so I don't want to risk catching it. I miss seeing them though, especially Ollie up to his tricks and wanting one of us to read him a story. He's tractor mad at the moment and has a book all about one. 
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Doesn't seem as if anybody needs to come to the kitchen today, Mrs. Bridges needs some help with baking cakes for the Autumn Fair, I've offered to make a coffee and walnut and a few rock cakes and I don't want to be on my own. 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Extra pair of hands her Jan. 

Ollie and his tractor book reminded me of when Susan was small she always brought a book called "Jackie and her dolls" for Dave to read, never anything else. :sm09: He could recite it in the end and was thoroughly fed up with it. I could read her any book.

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fresh cream eclairs I will bring Jan.
It’s been a busy weekend here, had the neighbours calling in and I’ve been trying to do some tidying in the garden. I noticed today that the Wisteria is out in flower, it looks very pretty.
JAN, did you get the email I sent the other day ? Blake is wearing the bib that you so kindly sent xx
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got your email Sue and thought I'd replied-- I'll re-wind and see if I did, --- back soon xx
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Here I am back again, sorry Sue I didn't reply to your email,I'm sorry to be so rude. The only excuse I have is that I meant to then got side tracked -- as you do !! Anyway glad Bec liked Blakes bib,also pleased to hear both he and Mummy are doing good. I had cuddles with Finley yesterday, it was a 
quick surprise visit, Laura is loving being a Mum, and James is happy to take turns feeding( they top him up with formula ha ha ) Laura feels she's not giving him enough to satisfy him.
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

It’s one of those worrying things when you’re new to breastfeeding, how much milk are they getting. Usually, the more you feed, the more milk is being produced but it’s still a big worry for first time Mums. I’m sure Laura and James are doing a fantastic job. 
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Just another thing to adjust to as a new Mum, it's a big change for Mum and Dad. As long as Finley thrives on a full tummy he won't mind! 

Sunny this morning, my gardeners been to do some tidying up for me spray brushwood killer on some stubborn brambles!

K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kitty Kitty 

Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Knitting again-- Ollies Mummy asked for a jumper for him, I'm really pleased about that, it'll make a change from crochet wind spinners and crochet blankets. Finley doesn't need any at the moment he's had lots of hardly worn hand-me -downs from George and Ollie, they soon grow out of the first size clothes.
I'm making sausage rolls, 2 with roasties and veg. for dinner tonight and 2 for tomorrow to nibble on at lunch time, theyr'e only small ones so I'm not being piggy .
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Looking for something to knit, I've decided on a thicker cardigan. Who knows how it will turn out, anticipating a chilly winter!

Your dinner sounds nice and warming. We're having butterflied sea bass, cabbage and potatoes. 

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Mmmm, sea bass one of my favourite fish.Good idea to knit a nice warm cardi Joan, make a change to make something for yourself,My last attempt to knit a cardi for myself was a disaster, much too big-- but it's lovely to wrap myself in while I'm sitting watching telly and knitting on these chilly evenings. Pleased you got a gardener in to sort your brambles and a tidy up, wish I could find one.
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice to have reliable extra help around the house. Our restaurants are finding it hard to keep their help. The help they do have they make very low wages with no benefits. The wait help depends on the tips in the USA. 
I would love to have someone come in to clean and that next to impossible, no one wants to do that any more. There are good jobs out there where the wages are high with extra benefits and these jobs can't always be full. 
I think the problem is there are less people to fill the jobs than when we where working. It's a worker choice they can have their dream job because everyone is looking no matter what field you are in. 

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh yes, I would like to have a cleaner here too, just to help with those awkward jobs that we can no longer do. I think we may be eligible to get some assistance from the government now that we’re pensioners. 
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Partly because some of the jobs around the house just isn't for seniors. We changed some lightbulbs needing a ladder today inside of the house. The hardest one was the one above the kitchen sink. Art was afraid to step into the sink so he tangle himself from the ladder trying to feel where the new light bulb would go. We both decided to forget to put the cover back on until we can have one of the grandchildren put it back on. 

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite fiddly job trying to replace light globes these days. This house is a lot more manageable than our last one and the light globes aren’t in so many fiddly places.
Ive just got back from my appointment with the nurse. I’m starting to have micro therapy on my calves and feet, trying to ease the neuropathy. It’s similar to having Tens machine therapy, I have to have 10 visits and while it’s free, I’m going to give it a go.
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Right thing to do Sue, lets hope it works for you.10 visits for free is great so you go for it.
I have been told by the kids NOT to climb on chairs or a stool to change light bulbs or to try to reach anything in a high cupboard, so I do as I'm told, it makes sense doesn't it.
Gloomy day here, I run a few smalls through the washer but they'll have to dry indoors. 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sue I hope it works for you too...

Jan you can put your smalls on my washing line if you like, it's sunny and bright here. 

I'm off to the podiatrist this afternoon, they are next door to a hairdressers, I might 
go in and book a hair cut.

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kind of you to let me use your line Joan, not sunny here and very cold.
I had my feet done on Friday, they feel lovely, -- Yes I'd pop in to book an appointment for your hair, you'll be safe because they still wear masks, mine does anyway., and they sanitise chairs and everything.
Laura sent me a lovely photo of Finley, he's wearing a tiny pair of Ugg boots, knitted of course, she found them in Asda, wish I could show you all. Next time I get a visit from Laura I'll ask her if she'd be ok with sending it to you.
L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Log shaped cake around the holidays. 

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Marzipan wrapped round it for me please
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice little Ugg boots for Finley, how cute. Hope we can see a photo of him wearing them. Bec sent me some more photos of Blake, it’s amazing how much he’s changed in just a week. 
It’s a lovely sunny day here today, I’ll be hanging my smalls on the washing line soon.
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Over to the pool today for the first time since I had the COVID in July. Did it feel good to be in the water. I did one load of wash and hung them in the basement. 

Joan did you make your hair appointment? When was the last time you were in for a haircut? 

It sure feels good when we can start doing things that we took for granted. I had my booster shot this past Saturday. 

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pool would have been lovely Ann, did Art go too ? I’ve done three loads of washing, brought firewood up to the wood box and helped Scoty get online to play his PS game ! He was getting very frustrated at why he couldn’t log on, he’s happy now playing a golf game. Today would have been a lovely day to play golf for real, being the Veterans comp but oh well, at least he’s keeping his mind active on the PS4.
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quite a comparison playing golf online to playing on the course. Art wants to go when they have the arthritis classes. I went by myself because I thought I would have the pool to myself except when I got there the pool was full. They bus in people from the disability center. It wasn't too bad they got there before I did and I only had to wait 15 minutes then the pool was all mine. I only used the pool for 45 minutes but I could have it for hour & half. 

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rather lovely, having all the pool to yourself Ann. I’m looking forward to using our spa now that winter is over. I could still use it in winter as the water is always 34-36 degrees but my head would get too cold, sitting there. I suppose I could wear a beanie, haha. 
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh Sue, isn't it great that we get photos on our phones of our littlies, you are right, each time I get one I see a change, not only Finley but the others too.The Ugg boots are knitted with a fleece lining, Laura said they stay on better than socks, they looked so cute.
We had a really heavy downpour yesterday, I think my gutterings blocked because it was lashing down my windows as if a bucket of water was being aimed at them, now to find a man to come and see if there is a problem. I know one of the boys would take a look but I don't want to bother them.
How's Scoty doing Sue, is his wound healing nicely.?
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pleased to say that Scoty has made such a quick recovery. It’s only been a month since his operation yet he’s walking around unaided. I was ages before I could give up my walking stick. The physio was very happy with him today and has given him some more exercises to do. When I had my replacement, 5 years ago, I didn’t get physio afterwards and just did the exercises I was given by the hospital physio. Scoty is doing so many more different ones, I might start doing them as well. I’m sure it wouldn’t hurt and could improve my core strength ( or whatever they call it ) haha
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quick !! lets both you and I do Scotys physio excersizes, we'll be as fit as fiddles hehehe.
It's a lovely bright sunny day, but very cold wind. I fetched some logs in for later today, it's nice to have the wood burner going in the evening, makes it cosy. I'n not putting the central heating on just yet.
Getting my covid booster jab this Saturday.
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Rusty Rocket 

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tasty sherry trifle
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U have done well with a quick turnaround Scoty, Just shows how quickly things have changed. I can't believe it's five years since your surgery Sue. I think that's when we first "met" I can remember playing word games with you when you were convalescing!

Ann, I haven't been to the hairdressers since January 2020 about 20 months. I have an appointment on Friday. A new saloon and therefore a new stylist!!

Hope Finley's feet are toasty warm in his little Uggs, Jan.

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very pleased you have an appointment at the hairdressers Joan, you will feel like a new woman :sm01: 
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Very pleased you have an appointment at the hairdressers Joan, you will feel like a new woman :sm01:
> W


Will I Jan? I hope so. :sm11: I'm having a restyle. I think I'd like about 5 or 6 inches off the length. It's down my back now, I have to tie it up or I look like the wild witch of the north :sm09:

XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You'll be able to manage it better when it's shorter won't you.You are very lucky to have natural curls. Mines as straight as pump water that's why I have to have a soft perm to give it body.
A


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

A haircut is due for me. Probably in a couple of weeks time. It's quite a palava having to drive into Barnstaple for it. Still I do really like the cut that I get with them. My hair is about shoulder length at the moment. Easy to manage and nice and shiny due to Dove 2 in 1. Went to my knitting pals today. Six of get together in the village. I took some cupcakes and another friend brought a large Victoria Sandwich. Lush. Even brought some home for my other half. 

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Be lovely for you to get together with your knitting pals, tea and cakes while you knit and natter, sounds good to me.
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Crikey Joan, imagine how many word games we have played together in those 5 years. It was wonderful that I found this site, even though I don’t do much knitting these days, I’ve made lots of wonderful friends, especially in the kitchen.
We’ve just got home from our weekly visit into town, more magazines and the lotto is on. We won $23 in last nights lotto, we normally play Saturday, Wednesday and Thursday night is Powerball. Do you girls have a little flutter too ?
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't do the lotto these days Sue, I might start having a Saturday flutter.Good on you for your win-- more wool ? he he.
Well I had a surprise this morning, docs. surgery rang to confirm my covid booster shot and would I like the flu jab at the same time, I said yes please.-- Now I've cancelled the flu jab at Boots I was going to have in a couple of weeks time, saved me a bus journey. :sm24: 
Hair wash and blow dry this morning, she always still wears a mask and tells customers it's up to them if they want to wear one , I do just to be safe.-- I'm hooked on jig-saws on the computer, I do a bit then move on to knitting and so it goes ha ha.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Exciting to win on the lottery but we never did so gave it up years ago, glad you win now and then Sue!

Good luck with your Jan! Good of them to do both together. I used to do jigsaws and still do only very occasionally.

F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Exciting to win on the lottery but we never did so gave it up years ago, glad you win now and then Sue!
> 
> Good luck with your jab Jan! Good of them to do both together. I used to do jigsaws and still do but only very occasionally.
> 
> F


Edited


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Feeling good after your hair appointment Jan, it’s nice to have a bit of pampering isn’t it ?
In regards to the lotto, I often think it would be more sensible to put the money that we spend each week away instead. Then I think that we’ve been using the same numbers for years and how I’d feel if they all finally got picked and we didn’t have an entry in that week. Haha.
I’ve just got back from town, having had my second micro treatment. Not a good day to be driving as it’s raining and I hate driving in the rain. Still, I’m home now and I’m going to do some of the magazine puzzles.
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good luck with your puzzles Sue, also the lotto.
Yes feels better to have my hair done, the girl in the village isn't a patch on my regular one, but better than nothing. Helen couldn't take me to her as she had a doc. appnt.
What do they do for the micro treatment Sue, I've got a picture of you sitting in a big microwave oven -he ehehehe
Roast chook veg and jacket tater for tonights dinner, 
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Haha, it would have to be a very large microwave for me to fit into Jan. The treatment is simple, you have two electrode patches on each ankle and two on the side of each knee. These are connected to the machine that gives you little electrical stimuli through your nerves. The treatment is for 20 minutes so you just lie back on the bed and relax. I think each time you go, the amount of stimulus goes up but so far I haven’t felt any discomfort. Not like the nerve conduction tests I’ve had in the past, now they are painful.
Your dinner sounds delicious Jan, I love roast chook, especially the crispy skin. Enjoy x
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I imagine it would be like a 'tens machine'? I used to use one for my sore elbow, just a slight tingling sensation depending what setting I had it on. I hope after a few sessions it will give you some relief.
J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Jack-o-lanterns are popular this time of year. 

K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Joan here, well I've been to the hairdressers, met Chloe my new stylist and had my hair restyled... It feels a bit strange, but she done what I asked her to do. ????‍♀ :sm09: 

Hope your treatment does you some good Sue. Did you find your tens machine helped you Jan?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Long time since I used my tens machine Joan so I can't really say if it helped or not.. I bet your hair looks lovely and you'll soon get used to your new style. Does Dave like it ?

M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mm not sure whether Dave likes it or not, but he keeps asking if I am the maid as he doesn't recognise me!! :sm09: 

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now Daves comment made me laugh, cheeky monkey hehehe.
Did you watch The Larkins years ago Joan ? There's a remake of it with our Bradley on Sunday, I'll have a look but don't think anybody could take the part from David Jason as Pa Larkin. I used to enjoy it.
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Over & above with our sign in, it's like the lotto. We put a dollar in weekly and sometimes the weekly pay out it's almost a $1000. We won a few times with our dollar. We do this at our local pubs. We are regulars at two of them. 

Joan, how much did you get cut? Can you still pull your hair into a ponytail? I usually get mine cut where the jaw bone is and it's easy for me to keep up. All one length. 

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pleased to hear that you finally got a haircut Joan, I need to go for a trim. 
Jan, I’ve got the whole series of the Darling buds of May on disc, love the series. It will be interesting seeing someone else taking on the part of Pa Larkin.
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite refreshing to watch Darling buds-- no violence just good family viewing, loved it.
There's a craft fair at the curch today, my friend who sells wool has got a stand, I might have a wander to see what else is on sale, I love craft fairs. It looks as if it's going to be a nice dry day for it, although there will be tables inside.
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Question is what will the supporting cast of the new Darling buds of May be like? Catherine Zeta Jones will take some beating... We used to watch the first version.

I do a lotto with Macular Society, prizes aren't high but the money goes to research and I did once win £10.

My hair is now shoulder length with just a little layering and without a fringe. Feels a bit odd. 

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Real surprise this morning-- the cardi I ordered from Amazon came, I was very dubious when I sent for it (£11.99 free post ) but it's lovely, good fit true to colour, well made --in England-- so I've ordered another. After the last attempt to knit one and it turned out HUGE, I thought for what it's worth I'll buy one, so there is one happy granny Janny he hehehe. 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Saturday postal deliveries Jan ? You are lucky, we only get week days. Glad you like the cardigan, that sounds like a good price and especially as it’s made in the UK, wow.
Enjoy your day at the craft fair, hope you find some bargains.
Joan, I don’t have a fringe anymore which is good as you don’t have to worry about getting it trimmed to keep it from going in your eyes. It does seem strange at first though.
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Thanksgiving celebration in Canada this weekend 

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U are correct, that question was on Jeopardy the other night and I got it correct. I don't know if anyone else knew the answer. What I can learn on KP from having a variety of different countries. Canada seems to have the right time for Thanksgiving right during Harvest time. Our Thanksgiving is too close to Christmas. 

Been really busy knitting hats. I am just finishing two for the Sailors that will be going out in the mail on Monday. I made a few hats for the Battered Women and then I go back to knitting Chemo Hats for the Cancer Center. 
If I have any time left then I need to knit for myself. Art really liked the wool hats I made for the Sailors and he said I need to make him one. I have been doing some burn tests not sure what the yarn is. For myself I need to use wool. I know there are pro and cons of using wool over acrylic. If you ever do a burn test wool doesn't burn and as the acrylic burns into a small pile of ash. 

V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Virtual get together 

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very interesting to know about the burn test Ann. So many hats you’ve made for so many great charities, I’m sure Art will appreciate getting one for himself. I’ve been catching up with the laundry, not very exciting but a necessity. 
Hope our Canadian members are enjoying their Thanksgiving Celebrations.
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Where was your cardigan on Amazon Jan? That was a bargain. Chilly here today so a cardi needed today. Must knit faster. Have you bought clothes there before I'm looking for some trousers for the winter.

Ann hope you knit a hat a for Art, don't want him getting cold. 

XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> Where was your cardigan on Amazon Jan? That was a bargain. Chilly here today so a cardi needed today. Must knit faster. Have you bought clothes there before I'm looking for some trousers for the winter.
> 
> Ann hope you knit a hat a for Art, don't want him getting cold.
> 
> XYZA


https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07PHZ18YF/ref=pe_27063361_487055811_TE_3p_dp_1

I study the seller Joan, if it's china :sm25: no way.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07PHZ18YF/ref=pe_27063361_487055811_TE_3p_dp_1
> 
> I study the seller Joan, if it's china :sm25: no way.


You are right Jan, nothing from China, I'm very fussy where stuff is coming from!!!
Thanks for your reply.

Are watching The Larkins tonight? We said we'll give it a try and see what it's like.

ZA


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Agree, I check to see where goods are made too. China has given Australia such a bad time since our Prime Minister called for an enquiry into Covid. 
Today is a lovely sunny day, I think I might go and spend some time in the garden. There’s always something that needs doing. 
B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Bananas I just bought one. The pomegranate was $2.83 for one. So I settled for the banana. 

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Careful when buying bananas, I look for the small ones. If they are too large I will split one with Art. 
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Days, long ago, mum used to buy pomegranates. As kids we would pick out the seeds with a pin, seems awfully dangerous now. I had a pomegranate tree growing in Queensland for a while but after a couple of years, it died. 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Equally pleasant day here, I think I shall try to get outside today.

I remember pomegranates but wasn't keen...

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Funny dryish taste aren’t they ? Probably a novelty for us, picking them out with the pins. 
I’ve just had my third micro therapy on my legs and feet. So far I’ve noticed the neuropathy isn’t getting as severe so it looks like it could be working. Sorry Jan, I forgot to reply but yes, it is similar to a tens machine only a much bigger piece of equipment.
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good to hear you might be getting some relief on your feet and legs Sue, anything is worth a try if it helps.
It's a calm morning, hope it's not the calm before the storm. I'm off to market on the bus later, and I'll wear a mask, not taking any risks. 
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Have a good mooch around the market Jan and yes, a good idea to wear your mask. Hope the weather stays fine for you. It’s pretty chilly here tonight, I wish I had got the fire on earlier but it’s getting on for 9pm so a bit late now. 
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hope that pain relief stays with you Sue, would you be able to have that treatment repeated if needed?

Sun has just appeared here although there is an autumnal nip in the air.

Enjoy your trip to the Market Jan, I wish I could come with you!

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I wish you could come to market with me Joan, we could have a coffee as well as a mooch. It would be nice if we kitchen girls could all meet up there. It's a closed in market, more like a big hall, it's full of all kinds of stalls, womens institute bring home made goodies too. You can even sit and have fish and chips, or there's a chinese food take away or sit and eat.Very lucky aren't I.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> I wish you could come to market with me Joan, we could have a coffee as well as a mooch. It would be nice if we kitchen girls could all meet up there. It's a closed in market, more like a big hall, it's full of all kinds of stalls, womens institute bring home made goodies too. You can even sit and have fish and chips, or there's a chinese food take away or sit and eat.Very lucky aren't I.
> J


Jan a meeting would be lovely, a mooch round and finish off with fish and chips! You are very lucky!

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keep me in the loop girls when you organise the next market outing. What a wonderful time we would have, ahhh, we can dream, haha. 
Joan, yes, I can have more treatments after the ten sessions but it’s best to wait a couple of months before starting the next block. 
L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Long dessert table for a special event 

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Market meeting next Tuesday, and we can go in the newly opened' Poundland shop'', I couldn't resist going for a nosey and glad I did, because things like deodorant, shower gel, and othe bits and bobs I usually pay well over a £1 in Wilko's or Asda.I had quite a good spend up hehehe. They had some nice wool but only in 50 grm. balls which isn't quite a bargain at £1 a ball, my lady in the village only charges £1 for a 100grm. ball. But everything else was very good value for £1.
N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Naughty girl Jan, can't resist a bargain. I'd love to come with you to the market. Sorry not been about for a few days. We had friends down so been busy cooking and baking for them. They enjoyed themselves and so did we. Haven't seen them in a year. So a good long chinwag about old times. I've just been treated to a pub lunch (I had lasagne and salad). It was lush. My friend was celebrating her 87th Birthday. Jolly good. Had the energy to take down all my runner beans stalks today. Stored all the poles for next year too. 


O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Old friends to stay was lovely for you all to have a good old chinwag and catch up.Your pub lunch sounds delish Jeannie, it makes a lovely change to have a nice meal prepared for you and not have to clear away.
My goodness what a beano we could have if we could only get together, I could'nt believe what I was seeing in the £ shop, all well known brands, I shall certainly be having another trip there.
P


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Plenty of work to be done in the garden. As you get older you have to rev yourself up for some jobs. Just pruning back an extremely large lace cap. The other half has taken over now. Thank goodness.

Spaghetti bolognaise for dinner.


Going to have my flu jab this evening.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got my flu jab also covid booster last Saturday, no after effects.

chicken and all the trimmings for tonights dinner, and yes you are right Jeannie, we do have to gear ourselves up to do these jobs in the garden. 
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Have COVID Booster shot I still need my flu shot. This afternoon going to see four of my grandchildren didn't see them since last Spring. 

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I am so happy for you Ann, to see your lovely grand children after all that time. have fun
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Have you had a good chicken dinner, Jan? We've just had v. sausage, eggs, mushrooms and chips. Naughty but nice. 

Glad you found some bargains at Poundland, I've heard it said that some of there products are specially packed for them in smaller packets so that they can be sold cheap... Whether that's true or not I don't know. 

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

It’s always good to find a bargain or two. We have the Reject shop here, also Shiploads which sell some of the branded products cheaper. The other week, Shiploads had boxes of Malteser truffle chocolates for $2 a box. I bought 4 boxes to have handy for unexpected visitors etc. The use by date was ages off so it’s not like they have to be used straight away.
Ann, enjoy your visit with the family, it will be a lovely catch up for you all. 
J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Just making Christmas cookies 

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kris Kringle says, save some for him.
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Little by Little cleaning up my yarn stash. I had one hank of 70% Baby Alpaca and 30% Merino. I thought I would make my sister a hat from it. I original bought the yarn for her, three years ago. She just loved the softness of the yarn but couldn't afford it. It probably was the most I paid for a hank $23. Was I having a devil of a time trying to find the right hat pattern. Finally it dawn on me that the yarn was self-striping yarn. I did settle on the Bankhead pattern. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bankhead The hat is turning out really nice because I am leaving the yarn create the stripes. It would be a nice Christmas gift but she will get the hat when I finish it. At least she can enjoy the softness even though she doesn't go out much. 
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Must be beautifully soft Ann, 70% alpaca. What colours are in the stripes ? Your sister is very lucky especially as you won’t make her wait until Christmas before she receives it. Did I tell you about our friend Jono who lives close by ? His wife knit him an alpaca beanie and when he was doing some work in the paddock, our neighbours alpaca, Charlie, grabbed his beanie and ran off with it. Really funny at the time though Jono got a very cold head as he’s bald. Luckily Charlie didn’t damage the hat and dropped it after giving it a once over. I’m sure your sister won’t have any naughty alpacas next door to her. Haha
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice one Sue, that made me chuckle! I wonder if Ann's alpaca feel like the angora boleros our mums knitted us when we were children? They were beautifully soft. Girls then only had short sleeved party boleros because the yarn was so expensive!!

Sunny here so I'm going to try drying some bedding outside, whether the sun has enough heat time will tell.

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh Joan, I remember those boleros too. My sister and I both had matching pink ones and yes, they were lovely and soft.
I hope you manage to get your bedding dry, it’s been raining and cold here so I’ve not even contemplated putting the washing machine on. I caught up with the housework today including dusting my teapots ( the ones that aren’t in the display cabinets) and vacuumed. Hubby usually does the vacuuming as I find the carpets difficult to do, the dyson is so hard to push. I don’t want him doing them while he’s had the hip replacement but I’m slowly building up my muscles, haha.
P


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Perfect sunny day here. I have chopped back a lot of the shrubs this morning. Made a nice chicken curry with lots of different spices. Had the flu jab yesterday. Glad about that. They keep on saying how we will be having a dreadful flu season this winter. Half way through my second sock that I'm knitting for my daughter in law for Christmas. Be happy when they are finished.


Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Queen crown shaped cookies 

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Royalty now are we sandj ? ha ha ha 
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

boring knit said:


> Perfect sunny day here. I have chopped back a lot of the shrubs this morning. Made a nice chicken curry with lots of different spices. Had the flu jab yesterday. Glad about that. They keep on saying how we will be having a dreadful flu season this winter. Half way through my second sock that I'm knitting for my daughter in law for Christmas. Be happy when they are finished.
> 
> Q


Second sock is always so hard to do, the first pair I made it took me almost a year to finish the second sock. I soon learned to knit two socks at a time. When one sock is done the other is done!

Susan, that is so funny about the bald man and his hat. I am glad he got it back. ha ha I hope once I finish my sister's hat that it will fit and she will like it. It's a dream knitting with the yarn, yes it's almost like angora!

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tasmania ( south ) is in a three day lockdown from tonight. We’re in the north so not currently affected. Some idiot from New South Wales managed to fly into Hobart on Monday night without having the proper paperwork. He was put into hotel quarantine but somehow managed to escape and visited two houses plus a supermarket. When the police eventually found him at one of the houses, he tested positive to Covid. Now there’s this lockdown and I feel so sorry for people who were planning on getting married this weekend, they can only have 5 people at the wedding.
I don’t know why some people are so selfish, so far this man has been fined $3000 but I think he should be thrown in jail as well.
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Upsetting for you Sue, what a blithering idiot, he should be jailed and the key chucked away. Glad you are ok in the North but so dreadful for the others. Makes you wonder how strict security is doesn't it for him to get through.
Bit chilly today here, I've set the fire ready to put a match to it later.
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very annoying that he managed to get on the plane without the relevant paperwork, someone has slipped up. I know we’ve had our Covid jabs but you can still get the virus, look at poor Ann and her husband. 
I filled the wood box today, ready to light our fire but it warmed up a bit after the rain finally went. Hopefully it will be fine tomorrow, I’ve got washing to get through. 
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

What an idiot, Sue. He could have spread the virus all over the place... Tasmania has been so careful not to spread the virus and now all hell has broken loose,

Talking about your Dyson being heavy to use, we gave ours to Susan and bought two Stick cleaners. One Dyson upstairs and one hoover for downstairs. Even I can use them and I hadn't been able to use one for many years!!

XYZA


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ignore


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ignore


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ignore


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Am puzzled by ignore ? Hope it was a computer fault
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Am puzzled by ignore ? Hope it was a computer fault
> B


Bit strange Jan, it came up with parts of my reply so I deleted them and left it blank and typed ignore!! Something odd going on. Hope it is all ok now.

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Computers have minds of their own :sm16: 
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Computers have minds of their own :sm16:
> D


Don't they just!! :sm09:

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Elephant ears as a snack

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Fried or boiled :sm02: :sm02: 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Good idea Joan to get the stick vacuum cleaners, I wish I had done the same. I did look at them before I bought the upright and I can’t remember now why I decided not to get one. I remember years ago I had a round cylinder vacuum, I think it was called the Consternation by Hoover. That was so easy to use or maybe I was a lot younger and fitter back then. My mum originally used a Ewebank floor cleaner before she bought an upright Hoover. That would have been hard work trying to clean the carpets.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Had one of those hoovers, think it was called a Constellation, they glided on a cushion of air but you still had to push the brush! I was certainly a lot younger then!! If do try the stick I would go for the Hoover, it has a spare battery which is very useful.

Has anyone got any thoughts on the new Windows 11?

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Is your hoover cordless Joan ? So many to choose from , I would appreciate your opinion please. I have two cylener type, one is a Bosch I keep downstairs the other is a Miele I keep upstairs, both very good but a bit heavy to lug about.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Is your hoover cordless Joan ? So many to choose from , I would appreciate your opinion please. I have two cylener type, one is a Bosch I keep downstairs the other is a Miele I keep upstairs, both very good but a bit heavy to lug about.
> J


Jan the Hoover stick is cordless and has two batteries. If one runs out before you have finished you can put the other one in and recharge the the one you were using. It is very light and easy to use and empty, no bags to buy. I thoroughly recommend it! Anything else you want to know just ask. :sm11:

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'' Kan'' I ask which one you have got, I'm looking on Amazon, a number or description would help if you wouldn't mind please.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> '' Kan'' I ask which one you have got, I'm looking on Amazon, a number or description would help if you wouldn't mind please.


Looks as though it has been updated Jan but this looks to be very similar... Mine is 
a Hoover H-FREE 500 HF522PTE

Hoover 500 3in1 Cordless Vacuum: light, agile, brushless motor, compact, powered turbo brush, H-FREE 500 PETS HF522UPT`

I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Iced crushed fruit for drinks 

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Joan, thankyou for that info. on hoover I 'll look into it, I might try Argos instead of Amazon.
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

"Kan" get in one the same as mine in Currys, just found it.

https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/home-appliances/floorcare/vacuum-cleaners/hoover-h-free-500-pets-energy-hf522pte-cordless-vacuum-cleaner-magenta-10203657-pdt.html?istCompanyId=bec25c7e-cbcd-460d-81d5-a25372d2e3d7&istFeedId=4d7eb93e-055f-499d-8ee5-1cdcc50d67d1&istItemId=ipxapmaqa&istBid=tztx&srcid=198&cmpid=ppc~gg~0110%20

L


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Laptop keeps on buffering and takes ages to get onto anything today. Connection is weak. Still I'm lucky to have it at all as BT broadband in the village is out completely and won't be fixed till Monday at the earliest. Picked up some nice Berry (warm brown) Aran with wool from Aldi. £4.99 for 400g. Looking forward to starting something later on in the winter with that one.

Making crocheted bobble hats at the moment. Made one with a pom pom for little Eloise (very well indeed). Now everyone wants one. I don't mind they are quite quick to make.


Roast chicken dinner today.

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mmmm, roast chicken, my favourite. Jeannie, hope you will post a photo of the bobble hats, how’s Eloise going these days ?
Bec sent me a video of Blake yesterday, he was having playtime on the floor. He’s got a large Sesame Street play mat, he loves looking at the big bright characters. He was on his tummy when he managed to push himself up and over onto his back. The surprise in his eyes when he did it was priceless but then he started to cry. Mummy gave him a big cuddle then put him back on the mat and he repeated the whole performance but without the tears that time. I’m missing him so much but at least I’m getting lots of his special moments on video and FaceTime.
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice to see Blake on video Sue, isn't it wonderful technology to allow us to see our families. Years ago we would have had to wait for photo's if we weren't able to visit.
Roast chicken Jeannie, one of my favourite dinners.
Thankyou Joan for the link to Currys, I'm going to have to think about getting another hoover because it seems extravagent to buy another when the two I have are almost new, :sm16: 
O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Orange slices in fruit salad 

P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Please can I have apricot too!

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

please may I have fresh cream with mine 
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> please may I have fresh cream with mine
> Q


Question - any custard please?

We've overlapped again Jan!

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Reason for that Joan is -- we are mind readers :sm23: :sm23: 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Reason for that Joan is -- we are mind readers :sm23: :sm23:
> S


So we are!
:sm11: :sm09:


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

The last car boot sale of the year at Bude today. We did go as although it was a bit chilli this morning, by this afternoon the sunshine had warmed it up a bit Bought some clotted cream when I was out. Revving myself up to make scones. Bought some embroidery needles three packs for £1. I might be doing a demo for our craft club members in February, with felt emroidery. Bookmarks maybe or little hanging gifts. They were Milward needles too - what a bargain.

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U did well Jeannie getting your bargain needles. Yum, clotted cream as well, I can’t remember the last time I had that.
Jan, you could advertise your vacuum cleaners online and put the money towards a stick vacuum. Perhaps your daughter in law could help as I know you wouldn’t want strangers coming to your house. 
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Vacuum I notice is really good with pets, I wonder if human hair counts? I don't have a pet anymore but still is vacuuming lots of hair that gets stuck onto the rollers. Then I take my pliers and try cleaning them off the rollers. What a pain of a job. Maybe it's time I check into a new vacuum cleaner. 

Susan, I needed to chuckle when you talk about Blake, children are a joy to watch. They grow up to quickly. 

W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Wise potato chips popular in the US 

X Y Z A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Wise Potato Chips never heard of them. They must be popular down South or the East Coast. 

XYZ or A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Wise Potato Chips never heard of them. They must be popular down South or the East Coast.
> 
> XYZ or A


Yes definitely NY and PA and some in the south

Yams for side dish

Z A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ann, have you finished knitting your sisters hat yet ? I think I remember you saying that Art wants one too, just as well you enjoy knitting. 
I did a bit of online shopping over the weekend, buying some little outfits for Blake. He’s growing so quickly and is nearly into 00 size so I’ve ordered some romper suits. 
Bec’s sister gave birth, four weeks premature yesterday. Baby is in the special unit for now but she’s doing well. It’s certainly a busy time for new babies right now.
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Could be a good idea to get a hoover stick Ann. It's very good for pet and human hair. If human hair gets round the brush you just undo a clip and the brush comes out and is easily cleaned. In fact all the parts,filters etc are easily cleaned.

Sue you have had fun watching Blakes video, something you can keep. How is Scoty getting on now?

Du


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Darling babies watching them grow and seeing all their little antics. You found a good bargain with your needles Jeannie.
Sue I've decided to stay with my hoovers for now, I get these ideas and sometimes buy on an impulse-- Gemini people are like that-- so I've heard or read somewhere :sm02: :sm02: 
My date and walnut cake turned out a treat, will definately make another from the recipe I found on google.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Exactly Jan, being a Gemini do you find you you buy two of items??? Something to do with the twin aspect... I used love having twin dolls and wanted twin babies. You were lucky enough to achieve that.

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Find I often buy two of same items Joan, and yes I was very lucky to have my twin sons. I change my mind a lot as well :sm16:

#1: Adaptable. Geminis are easy-going and adjustable. ...
#2: Outgoing. Geminis are typically enthusiastic, social beings. ...
#3: Intelligent. The reason Geminis always have interesting things to say is that they're highly intelligent. ...
#4: Indecisive. ...
#5: Impulsive. ...
#6: Unreliable. ...
#7: Nosy.
I wouldn't say I was unreliable --- don't know about intelligent hahahaha


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Find I often buy two of same items Joan, and yes I was very lucky to have my twin sons. I change my mind a lot as well :sm16:


Got to have Gemini butterfly brain, I have that...

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Had to edit and add those facts about gemini people
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Im an Aries, I’ll have to check out the traits of an Arian and compare whether that’s me. I used to read my horoscope every day but we don’t buy the daily newspaper nowadays, too much doom and gloom.
Joan, Scoty is doing really well thanks. He doesn’t even need his cane now, he’s recovered so well. He sees the surgeon a week on Thursday so they will probably discuss what operation he will do next. Scoty is hoping he can get the right knee replaced next so that he will have one good leg.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Got to have Gemini butterfly brain, I have that...
> 
> Jan probably most of your list but don't think I'm unreliable.
> 
> ...


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> Im an Aries, I'll have to check out the traits of an Arian and compare whether that's me. I used to read my horoscope every day but we don't buy the daily newspaper nowadays, too much doom and gloom.
> Joan, Scoty is doing really well thanks. He doesn't even need his cane now, he's recovered so well. He sees the surgeon a week on Thursday so they will probably discuss what operation he will do next. Scoty is hoping he can get the right knee replaced next so that he will have one good leg.
> J


Aries are spontaneous and courageous. They have a sense of adventure and love to explore. They're determined and bold, and are good at initiating new projects. They have high energy and can initiate quick actions.

Found this for you Sue


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Kind of interesting knowing what your star sign says about you. Don't know if I believe half of it, but I certainly fill all the criteria of Cancer. Har*d on the outside - soft in the middle. Loving and giving.  Scuttle away when hurt. 

Drizzle all day so far down here in North Devon. Going out with my neighbour and friend Pat. 87. We have a *

Kind of interesting finding out what your star sign holds for you. Don't know if I believe half of it, but I definitely tick all the boxes of a Cancerian. Going out this afternoon with my neighbour and good friend to our knitting an crochet club in the village. They are a nice bunch and we all seem to get along nicely, and have a good old natter.

Drizzling with rain all day today.

Something simple for dinner today. Possibly my hubby will do it as I won't get back before 5pm.
H
Just finishing the last sleeve to Vada's little tunic jumper. It is in Cadbury's purple. I'm enjoying knitting the colour. Be glad when it's done now. I have bought a pack of leggings to go with it when I send it off.



I have married an Arian they are *Born Leaders*. 

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Like to think that I’ve got some of the traits of an Arian, I was certainly bold and adventurous when I decided to move to the other side of the world. Don’t know that I’ve got much energy these days though. I’ve cancelled the micro treatments for the neuropathy as I was beginning to feel more discomfort and burning than before the treatment. Six days later and I’m still in pain so it looks like my nerve endings have had too much stimulation. 
M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Mini size desserts 

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

No, I would like the medium size dessert please Sandj. What have you got in the kitchen ?
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh dear, that's a shame your treatment wasn't working Sue. I expect you had high hopes for that!

That was a bold step to move to Australia, were you married then? I couldn't have done it...

The weather here is miserable although it is surprisingly warm at 18C

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pity the treatment didn't work Sue, I think you did the right thing to cancel further treatment, don't want to aggravate any further.
Not at all nice here either Joan, not really cold but windy and fine rain.
Andy (Lauras Dad,) picked me up yesterday, took me to see Laura and Finley, was a lovely surprise, baby is doing really well, and Laura is coping good too,then , as another treat Andy took me back to his house and he cooked dinner. It was nice to see Nicky too, haven't seen her for ages, she works long hours,-- manager of a nursing home. 
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't put a tassle on the end of mine, I find a pebble and crochet a little cover for it, just to weigh it down


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5okkY_LwsAU
> 
> I don't put a tassle on the end of mine, I find a pebble and crochet a little cover for it, just to weigh it down


Thanks Jan I'll have a look at that!

:sm11:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite lovely are the wind spinners Jan. I might have a go at making one, I’m ok doing nice long crochet chains so thanks for the link. 
Yes, I’m glad I cancelled further micro treatments, my legs have been burning all day today, this must be the sixth day that I’ve had to put up with it.
Yes, I was married when I emigrated, just two years and no children at that stage. A big adventure but oh, was I homesick for the first few months. I’ve lived here since 1977 and the time has flown by.
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sending this because Finley loves it Sue, I wonder if Bec would like one for Blake, Finley loves his what I got for him

Grrr, my computer is playing up, I tried to send the link but it's asking if I'm a b****dy robot-- but if you go to Amazon and put '' Black and white books for baby'' it should come up showing you what I mean


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Truffles in the candy box 

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'U' are very naughty sandj.
V


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Very tempting Sandj, save some for me. Sorry to hear the treatment for your neuropathy turned out as it did. I was hoping it would be a miracle cure.
What was the actual treatment sue. I have peripheral neuropathy too. Really troubling at night and when I wake. Keep popping pills to make the day a little more bearable. 

Home made pizza from scratch today. Also made some rolls with the same dough for tea times.

Wet, wet, wet here .

X- A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A windy day here, strangely the temp is warm at 18C. The weather has been a lot colder last week.

Jan do the wind spinners upset the birds? I wouldn't like to frighten them/

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Birds don't seem to notice mine Joan as they are in the corner of my front garden, I suppose birds might be worried if you hung them near feeders. We don't want to scare the birds away, it's so lovely to have them in our gardens. So it depends where you hang them really-- to hang or not to hang, that is the question :sm26:
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Birds don't seem to notice mine Joan as they are in the corner of my front garden, I suppose birds might be worried if you hung them near feeders. We don't want to scare the birds away, it's so lovely to have them in our gardens. So it depends where you hang them really-- to hang or not to hang, that is the question :sm26:
> C


Can't frighten my birds, we have woodpeckers and ring-necked parakeets amongst others, so I'll have another think...

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't put them out then Joan, not worth frightening the dickie-birds.
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Im an Aries, I'll have to check out the traits of an Arian and compare whether that's me. I used to read my horoscope every day but we don't buy the daily newspaper nowadays, too much doom and gloom.
> Joan, Scoty is doing really well thanks. He doesn't even need his cane now, he's recovered so well. He sees the surgeon a week on Thursday so they will probably discuss what operation he will do next. Scoty is hoping he can get the right knee replaced next so that he will have one good leg.
> J


Aries is a Fire Sign same as me but I am a Leo. Art is a Fire sign Sagittarius. What sign is Scoty?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5okkY_LwsAU
> 
> I don't put a tassle on the end of mine, I find a pebble and crochet a little cover for it, just to weigh it down


Thanks Jan for the video, I never made one of them. Do you know if cats like them? My youngest daughter has two cats.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ever so busy using up my yarns making chemo hats. Sorry to say that my sister has a big head the hat didn't fit her. I have a large head and need to cast on 96 stitches in the round for myself. My sister said give the hat to someone else who it might fit. What I paid for the yarn, oh no I am frogging and redoing the hat. I put it aside for now to work on the chemo hats. Cheri will dropping in any day to pick up the hats for the cancer center. 

Art really like the one hat that I made for the Sailors. I still need to get to the Post Office to mail them. 

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Feel for you Ann, putting all that time into knitting the hat for your sister and now it doesn’t fit. Yes, I agree, the yarn is too special to donate so I would keep it and make yourself something nice.
Scoty is a Scorpion, his birthday is coming up soon.
Bec FaceTimed me yesterday, she’s bringing Blake for another visit in a couple of weeks. She’s decided it’s safer to do so sooner rather than later as most of the Australian borders will be opening in December so more risky for Blake. We are so excited, it will be lovely to see him again, he’s grown so much. 
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Growing like weeds the little ones. My youngest is 5 now and I can't believe where did all the time went. We did spent most of our time with one GD who is now 11. Today we gave away her little battery tractor to the neighbor who is three. He might as well make use out of it. I know Gracie doesn't want to let go but now she can drive the rider lawn mower. 

I am so happy for you, Susan that Blake is coming to visit. I treasure the days we had with Gracie. I seem to have more memories of her than our three kids. It wasn't easy back then when we were both working and trying to bring up a family. I do have some precious memories of the three but I need to think harder. Ha


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hard work trying to juggle parenthood and work. Becs maternity leave finishes in a couple of weeks but she’s fortunate in that she works from home so won’t have to pay for childcare. Plus, her mum lives close by and is always ready to help. I was fortunate when I had my four children, I was a stay at home mum until the youngest started school then I took on a part time job. 
Ann, Gracie is very good being able to drive the ride on mower. She will get her driver’s license easily when she’s old enough. Yikes, then you’ll worry, haha.
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I too was fortunate enough to be a stay at home Mum till Susan went to School. After that I went back to being a bank cashier part time at a bank ten mins walk away. During school holidays Susan came with me and had a large area to herself. She would sit with her colouring books or skip up and down the corridor and after the bank closed she would stick stamps on the outgoing post. The staff spoiled her and no need for a child minder. She had a lovely time.

I wouldn't like to juggle work and a baby, but a lot Mums seem to have to nowadays...

J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Junior size submarine sandwiches 

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

King size box of fudge
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Leaving the chocolates hidden is very hard during this time of the year. First is Hall-o-ween Candy and then comes Christmas with all the chocolates and cookies. Temptation can't be Stop!

Gracie has a Papa who was an engineer and a Dad who is an mechanic this must have rubbed off on to her. She has a very sharp ear and can pick up different sounds. I think that's why she loves chorus and drama in school. 
Another subject that she aces at is math, very good with numbers. From baby on she love being in a room with noise when it was too quiet she use to cry. Again Art likes Noise & I like the Quiet. 
What kind of a person are you Noise or Quiet?
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Me, I like quiet but Scoty loves noise. Yet when I was a baby, mum said I wouldn’t sleep if it was quiet and the noisier the better helped me sleep. I hated maths at school but loved English and always came top of the class in spelling. 
Joan, you were so lucky having a work environment where you could take Susan with you. I bet she enjoyed being at the bank and putting stamps on the mail. I had to make do with a toy post office set when I was little, haha. 
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now Sue, you and I were a bit alike at school, I hated maths. but like you I always came top of spelling and English, won a prize for a composition, I was pretty good at art too.
As far as noise goes, I don't mind either, I hardly ever put the radio on, Yes Joan was very lucky in being able to take Susan to work with her, these days it seems that Mums have to go to work if they want luxuries like holidays and all the latest stuff, but it's the sign of the times, none of my little lot live beyond their means, also have to take into consideration the high cost of living and mortgages are sky high, so an extra wage is bound to help. I didn't go to work, but when the boys were a bit older I took indoor work , cutting ends off dish cloths and packing a dozen in cellophane bags , for a pittance ha hahaha. We were happy though, Ron would never have anything on H.P, or on the 'never never' as he called it.He did agree to hiring a washing machine for about 5 bob a month-- a great help with twins nappies.
Blimey haven't I rambled on, sorry !! 
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh it’s interesting hearing your stories Jan. My dad was the same, apart from renting a tv, him and mum saved up for things that they needed. They were always happy to receive second hand stuff too, grandma used to pass bits and pieces on to them if she was lucky enough to be able to buy something new. When I got married in the early 70’s we didn’t have much new furniture but it didn’t matter at the time as we were buying our own home. Now, lots of young people want the best of everything when they start married life, I think it would stress me out having a credit card full of things. I don’t even own a credit card these days. If we can’t afford something then we wait until we can. I suppose it’s classed as old fashioned these days, haha.
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Perhaps we are all old fashioned Sue, We had a some second hand furniture when we married in 1965, bedroom suite and dining table were wedding gifts. I hand washed Susan's nappies but did have a second hand mangle!! The only thing I bought then on the never never was a sewing machine, but then I made nearly all our own clothes including coats, so saved a lot of money.

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Perhaps we are old fashioned, but it worked for us didn't it.
Been to have my hair washed and blow dried this morning. 
Hows Scoty doing Sue, has he played a round of golf yet, or is it too early days.
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite keen to play golf but he’s going to ask the specialist next week. He is going to caddie for one of his pals next Wednesday but he’ll be riding around in a golf cart. He’s really looking forward to just being on the golf course again. It will probably be short lived though as he will probably be having the next round of surgery soon.
Did you get any bargains from the pound shop yesterday Jan ? It would have been a nice trip out for you, is it far on the bus ?
Oh Joan, that would have been a big job, hand washing the nappies. I had a front loader washing machine which we brought out with us from the uk. It was a wedding present from mum and dad, I was very proud of that washer, it was an Indesit and lasted for years. Towards the end I had to use a wooden clothes peg to jam the door closed but it still worked well.
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rather good that Scoty will be back the golf on course even as a caddie.

When we finally had a washing machine it was a reconditioned top loader, kept it going for years as Dave could buy and fit the spare parts.

I was good at spelling too as well as art and maths. Maths and biology were my favourite subjects, although now I wish I had stuck longer on Latin and history. Hey ho! Those were the days!! :sm11:

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Somethings put me in a cooking mood!! I've made leek and potato soup, chicken and ham bake, didn't make the white sauce for pasta bake, used a jar of carbonara sauce-- similar to white sauce and I'm the only one eating it he he. Now I have soup in the freezer and half the pasta bake for next week. I feel quite proud of myself-- see my halo ? ha ha.
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

The shine from your Halo can be seen all the way down here Jan!! :sm09: :sm11: 

Is the soup the chunky sort if so send two portions this way please plus the recipe...

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U can have a bowl full each ,it is chunky, and heres the recipe 
https://www.saga.co.uk/magazine/food/recipes/soups/mary-berry-leek-and-potato-soup
I didn't have lemon or nut meg Joan, but it still tastes ok 
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> U can have a bowl full each ,it is chunky, and heres the recipe
> https://www.saga.co.uk/magazine/food/recipes/soups/mary-berry-leek-and-potato-soup
> I didn't have lemon or nut meg Joan, but it still tastes ok
> V


Very good Jan, thanks...

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Words I can tell that Sue & Jan are good story tellers I can see that you both did well in school. Joan being an artist of both English and Math must have helped you through life. I wasn't good in numbers but I did well in bookkeeping. I think I did well because I knew how to keep organize records. My youngest daughter was sending her 4 kids to a private school until the school decide to introduce Latin and cut back on computer classes. 
She decided to take the two out of the private school and placed them in public.

Joan what's your opinion on Latin? Did it help you or do you think it is almost a dead language? 
X,Y,Z & A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A good grounding in Latin is useful in knowing the origins of the names of plants and animals, as well as an awful lot of the English has it's roots in Latin. Plants can have an many different names all over the world but where ever you are there is only one Latin name. I love to hear monks chanting in Latin! I don't if that makes me peculiar..

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Being taught in a state school, Latin wasn't an option for me.I 've managed to get this far without learning it so I'm happy.
It has turned really cold tonight I'll be glad when it's my bed time.Luna has already retired to her bed, I won't be far behind her.
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Computer classes are so important these days, the world revolves around the World Wide Web. Imagine if it ever failed, what a mess everything would be.
My brother had a degree with honours in Greek, Latin and Ancient History. He went to Grammar school before going to University whereas I failed my 11 plus and went to Secondary Modern school. Do they still have those exams in the uk or do the students generally go to Private or Public schools ? 
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Dairy-free cooking 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Egg free cooking.
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

First of all I want to thank Joan explaining how Latin was a useful subject for her. The only Latin I had was in church when I was younger but I was glad it switch to English. 
Art & I got our new smart phones but we still are trying to figure out what to do with them. Our son was over last night and was teaching us how to call & answer the phones. I press the wrong button 
and I lost the picture of the phone where I was suppose to touch when making a phone call. Our son didn't know how to bring it back. Next week we have to go to the store where we got them. I know once we learn we will be happy with them. I don't know why everyone is sooo fast slow down I want to learn to use it. 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Good on you Ann for getting a smart phone. You are very brave, I wouldn’t have a clue how to use one, even my little Nokia phone has things on it that I’ve no idea about. Lucky I’ve still got a landline phone plus my iPad which is one of the best things that I’ve ever bought. I can’t remember the last time that I used the laptop.
Can Grace not help you with the phones, the young ones seem very cluey with things like that.
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello, this is Jan on her smart phone he hehehe. I get mine for free because the boys have a contract with the supplier for their business, and because they all have one they're entitled to a free one so Mum gets it. :sm24:
I soon got used to it, after being shown a few times, the young one are so quick, and when they send a text their fingers move like lightening. Takes me ages and have to use a little pen like thing otherwise I hit the wrong letters :sm16: 
More rain today so I can get some house work done, and maybe make another date and walnut cake.
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I like the sound of the date and walnut cake Jan. Put the kettle on and I’ll pop around, if only I could. We’ll get Ann over too then you can show her how to use her smart phone. In fact, let’s get all the girls over and we can have a good old chin wag, haha. You are a lucky girl having a smart phone, I think the cost of a plan would be too high for us but never mind. I wonder if Joan has one as well.
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just think how lovely it would be if we could hop in the car or on a bus and visit each other. We would need a constant flow of cups of tea/coffee with all the chats we'd share. But , I'm happy to be able to natter away here to you all. Joan I know I've said it before, but it's all down to you and your kitchen game that has brought us all together, and it's great to have made such nice people who I call my friends, thankyou.xx
K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Ketchup on everything 

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lovely on a cheese sandwich or eggs and bacon and sausage.
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Must have my smart phone I've had one for years, wouldn't be without it. Dave has one too. I also use a laptop and a tablet. 

I'm up for a meet up for a good natter. 

Sue to answer your question there are still Grammar schools around, at least the one I went to is still going strong...

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now I come to think about it I went to a secondery modern school, left at 15 and started work in a hosiery factory. No mobile phones or computers then.Yes I'm a dinosaur

:sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh I am the same Jan, left grammar school at 16 went straight to work at Lloyds bank. I wanted to go to art college but knew Mum couldn't afford it so started earning! No mobiles or computers. I think at that time we had a shared line landline phone, but I could be wrong there. We were happy enough though!

Off to St Thomas's Cardiology outreach clinic later this afternoon, don't know exactly what for though. 

When are we have the natter??

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

People did share landline phones , we had one when we first got married, I never heard any of the other persons conversations though. If you picked it up to use it you heard a tone to tell you it was being used.
Do you have far to travel to the hospital Joan ?

Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> People did share landline phones , we had one when we first got married, I never heard any of the other persons conversations though. If you picked it up to use it you heard a tone to tell you it was being used.
> Do you have far to travel to the hospital Joan ?
> 
> Q


Q? No Jan it's a St Thomas Hosp (London) outreach clinic - they are hiring a room at our local Gp, about 10 minutes by cab up the road. Glad I don't have to travel to London!!!!!!

Mum's shared line you could hear the other person who used to seem to use the lions share!!

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Remembering the Party Lines, one could listen on to other phone conversations, No secrets back then. We still have our land line phones but the only ones who call us are the scammers. Do you get the scam calls as much as we do? I am so proud of Jan & Joan who can use there Smart Phones! I am afraid to use mine because I might touch the wrong I-con is that what you call it, I don't know. I want to learn because I want to take pictures. I want to show you girls the hats I have been making. 

Joan I am reading a book "The Switch" by Beth O'Leary. The GD is from London and the Grandma is from Yorkshire. They switch places for two months. The book is comical. 
I hope everything goes well for you at the clinic. 

I would love to come and visit everyone of you. The only one who lives closest to me is Sandy but I don't care for Florida. I am a Northern Girl and like the cool weather they can keep the hot stuff. 
The weather has changed by us by dropping a few degrees in Temp. The old arthritis came to visit me this morning when I got out of bed, stiffer than a board. As soon as I started to move around it went away. 

S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

So much more chilly today. Lit the fire first thing and had it going all day. Autumn is definitely here with the trees all dropping their leaves. Still I made the most of the fire and sat and sewed the little purple tunic jumper I have made for Vada - my 2 year old grand daughter. Her mum wanted it in Cadbury purple.

Looks really cute and with her white blond hair and long legs it should look cute.

Decided to go into town tomorrow and have a mooch round, and possibly have a bite to eat while we are there. It gets a bit boring sometimes this time of year and nothing doing in the garden.

T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tickets for a cooking class 

U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

sandj said:


> Tickets for a cooking class
> 
> U


Useful to learn, Sandy.

Hope the weather stayed fine for your mooch about Jeannie.

Ann I am currently reading Murder Most Royal (Tudor Saga) about Henry V111 by Jean Plaidy. An excellent author if you like a historical read. I have about twenty of her books on my ereader.

V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very Good Joan, I do read a variety of different books and I don't mind reading historical books. I will check it out at the library. I do my reading at night until I fall asleep. Otherwise without a book I can't sleep. 

W, X, Y, or Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wow, Jean Plaidy, yes I used to read a lot of her books too. I used to love the stories from the late great Maeve Binchy as well, so easy to read and they made you feel like you were part of the story. Nowadays, I don’t read much and I really don’t know why, I think I’ve just got out of the habit.
Joan, good luck with your appointment ( even though you don’t know what it’s for ) haha, I like that.
Sunny day here today, hallelujah, we’ve had so much rain so today is a bonus.
Ann, I go on my iPad at bedtime ( even though the experts say we shouldn’t) and I go into the ASMR youtube. Whatever floats your boat for calming is there, I like the crinkly noises or the sounds of hair brushing ( am I bonkers ) haha.
XYZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Xactly Sue, Hall-o-ween must be your season, ha ha

Y, Z, A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Zzzzzzzz, as soon as my head touches the pillow I 'm gone, have to use the bathroom about 4a.m. then back to dreamland till about 8.30 am, so I think I'm lucky.I used to read till the knitting/crochet bug bit me. he he
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A place in the sun, home or away was on tv tonight. A young couple were looking at buying in Kent or Italy. Some lovely places in Kent around Sevenoaks, Tunbridge Wells and East Peckham. I was thinking of Joan as I know that her and Dave live in Kent. It looks a lovely area, have you got the kettle on Joan ? I’m coming for a visit, haha.
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Bakewell tart and a cuppa, wait for me Sue, I'll get the tandem out, yes you can sit on the back because I know the way ha ha ha
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Be ready with the kettle, Sue. Did you by chance see Knole House at Sevenoaks? https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/knole It's a National Trust property, Dave, Susan and I used to be volunteer room stewards there on a Sunday afternoon. Beautiful place.

Jan you are lucky to sleep like you do. I usually read for about an hour, but get up three to five a night and then wake about 6.30. When the clocks go back next Sunday I shall probably wake at 5.30

My visit to the clinic was a fiasco, I was just going to get into the cab when my phone rang with my TELEHONE appt. Nobody had said it was telephone. I had to cancel the cabbie - good job he was a bit late otherwise I would have wasted £12 for nothing!!!!!! The appt was for a review of my medication.

C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Crisco shortening has been around for decades 

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Doesn't that make you cross when that happens Joan, there seems to be no communication these days, it all revolves around phone calls, which is stupid because sometimes you don't have the phone with you. Glad you didn't have a costly journey for nothing.
I'm making some crochet wind spinners, I found some shells from a hanging thing I bought at the seaside ages ago, it fell to pieces after a while so I can use those shells to weight the spinners because they already have a hole drilled in one end.
It's very windy today so I've hung some towels out to dry.I'll have to keep an eye out because it looks a bit overcast, and some rain clouds.
Out to dinner tonight at Jim and d.dil, I'll see Ollie as well, he's going to be two in a couple of weeks time, that time has gone so quickly. 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ever so quick, Jan, how does it happen. He'll be at school next, ha ha. Enjoy your visit. Won't be seeing Susan anytime soon . She's in the area where the tests were messed about. Their covid rate is double the national average!!! :sm25: 

Yes I was really annoyed, I'm to be kept under close monitoring and was told all future appts will be by phone even if the letters don't say so!! 

Your seashell spinners sound good, shame I haven't got anywhere to hang one.

F


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

For my part I am having Ian, Emma, Elsie and Eloise to dinner tomorrow. The girls have both had the flu jab.And Ian and Emma have had their covid. A bit of a trouble with the flu. I told them that the oral dose for the children was a live vaccine, unlike the one we had. When she asked them they said it was fine.
Emma insisted on a consultant opinion due to Eloise history and he said *Definitely DO NOT give them the oral dose* Good job I mentioned it to her. So the girls had an injection instead.

We have to be so careful don't we and speak out if you are concerned.

Hip Hip Hooray I have ordered a new range cooker. Don't know when it will arrive but I am so excited. My one is well past it's best and I've been tossing up what to get. Finally decided and am going to get another gas one. Can't wait. We use LPG gas out here as we don't have mains gas this far out in the wilds.

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good for you Jeannie, a nice new gas cooker, bet you can't wait for it to be deliverd and fitted. Hope you have got your fruit soaking in rum or brandy for your Christmas cake and puddings. yum yum. You'll be used to it by then, it sometimes takes a while to get the temperatures right when you get a new one. 
H


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Hope it doesn't take too long to come - deliver is open due to hold ups I guess in the supply chain. Yes that's right Jan. Also it has a two ovens - one is a smaller version and I think I might be using that one more often than the big one. Ideal for doing a cake. 

With electricity prices rising as they are I thought it best to get all gas this time. My current one is half gas half electric. Also we do experience a lot of power cuts out here. 

I

But I'll be glad to use one that has all functioning parts. Like automatic ignition and some other safety specs.

I like how gas cooks.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Here is my grand daughters long sweater with the legging I got to go with it. I'll post them off to her on Monday. Hope you like them. They wanted Cadbury's purple.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I love that purple sweater you made plus the leggings to go with it. Jeannie you do lovely work!
J


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Just a sloppy Joe Ann, but thank you. I'm only a simple knitter, but they seem to like them.

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Knitted things by grandma are always received with pleasure, doesn't have to be fancy, my little great grandson loves the jumpers I knit for him, so do his Mum and Dad .
L


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Little things mean so much when they are from nanny. I see a small child when I am out wearing a nice hand knit sweater and I always ask the mum who knit it. It's nearly always nanny, and said with a huge smile.


M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Making lots of delicious goodies in your new range cooker Jeannie, I’ll have to get Jan to bring me over on her tandem, haha. I love the little sweater you have made, the colour will look gorgeous with your granddaughters blonde hair.
Joan, what a magnificent place Knole House is. Would be an amazing place to volunteer at. 
Sunny day here so I’ve got the washing machine on again. We had our neighbour over yesterday afternoon, he’s a lovely single chap who works as a gardener in a retirement home, plus he does maintenance for them. He’s been mowing our lawn with his ride on while Scoty has been incapacitated so we invited him and his mum over. His mum visits him every Sunday as she loves to potter around in his lovely garden.
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice to have a helpful Neighbor. I know you and Scoty are there to help him when he needs a helping hand and now he is more than grateful to help you. 

The more simple the knitting projects more elegant they are. Jeannie your GD will ever look cute in her new outfit!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh I had FaceTime with Blake this morning. He was on his playmat gym and reaching for the hanging toys and chuckling away. I’ll be having lots of cuddle time again soon, a week tomorrow they will be arriving. It’s still chilly here, hope it warms up a bit soon.
P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Pretty good birthday this year. 

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Question is sandj, when was your b/day? You should have told us, we could have all sang Happy Birthday to you ha ha.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Really need a sit down now . Had a lovely time with the family. Made a kind of lasagne but with squirly pasta. Followed by my lemon drizzle cake and custard. Little girls are fab. Elsie has learned to say *come on Nanny* so I was up and down the whole time while she was showing me things. So glad to have lots of cuddles with Eloise too. Emma loved her bobble hat that I made to match the two girls and sat with it on the whole time. Like peas out of a pod.

S.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

So lovely for you to catch up with the family Jeannie and what a yummy meal you all enjoyed.
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Treat for you and your family Jeannie,so lovely to be all together.
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U had a lovely get together with your family Jeannie! Excellent but simple meal that was enjoyed by them all. I like having lasagne when I have company, it is something that you can make ahead and when they arrived you have time to visit. Art & I had a good lunch today that I made Cod with steam veg (onion, mushrooms, broccoli and colored peppers) and mashed potatoes with cauliflower. 

Sandy your Birthday isn't today is it? Happy Belated Birthday if I missed it. 

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very sorry if I missed your birthday too Sandy. Hope you had a lovely day.
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

We all wish you Happy birthday sandj.
Got a load of washing done, it's too windy to hang outside so I'll put it on the airer in the spare bedroom.
Got a lovely phone video of Finley on his play mat, kicking his legs and waving his arms, Laura had stood his black and white book round the mat, he gets quite excited looking at that, I even saw a little smile and it wasn't wind --he he.
X Y or Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes Jan, it’s a good idea putting your washing in the dryer. You don’t want your smalls flying off the washing line and into your young male neighbours garden, haha. I can see you knocking on his door and asking for your undies back, nod nod, wink wink.
It’s been a lovely day here, Scoty was so pleased to get on the golf course today, he was just driving his pal in the golf cart, no actual golf for him yet ! He did have a couple of practice putts but no actual big golf swings.
That would have been lovely for you to get the video of Finley, I’m sure he was smiling because he knew his great grandma was watching him.
ZA


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

A marvellous thing having Great Grandchildren Jan. You must have been a child bride! I've done a load of bedding and have a line over the stair well that hubby put up there for me - it's so simple really and the fire or cooking dries it in no time. I only have a little place so even doing a cake warms it up this time of year.

Going to my knitting pals in the village this afternoon. It's good to have a good chin wag and tell each other what we have been up to and what we have made since last time. Taking lemon drizzle with me. They love a bit of home made.


B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Beach day and snacks on the beach. 

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Be sure to save some lemon drizzle cake for us Jeannie, and have a good old chin wag with your pals, it's good to get back to some sort of normality isn't it, I don't expect you have been able to meet up when all the covid business closed events down.
I've just ordered some smokeless fuel brickettes for my wood burner, apparently coal has been banned in my area, actually it was banned a while ago but my neighbours and myself used up our coal last year-- nobody came to put us in jail he he. If I bank it up at night with these brickettes the fire stays in all night.
Problem then is-- hot ashes, so I have to let the fire go out after a couple of days, soon get it going again with a firelighter and kindling.
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Beach day and snacks on the beach.
> 
> C


Sandy how was your beach day? Did you find someone to share your snacks with?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Be sure to save some lemon drizzle cake for us Jeannie, and have a good old chin wag with your pals, it's good to get back to some sort of normality isn't it, I don't expect you have been able to meet up when all the covid business closed events down.
> I've just ordered some smokeless fuel brickettes for my wood burner, apparently coal has been banned in my area, actually it was banned a while ago but my neighbours and myself used up our coal last year-- nobody came to put us in jail he he. If I bank it up at night with these brickettes the fire stays in all night.
> Problem then is-- hot ashes, so I have to let the fire go out after a couple of days, soon get it going again with a firelighter and kindling.
> C


Clothes waiting for me to wash you girls in the kitchen had to remind me. :sm02: :sm02: 
I want to finish weaving in the ends on the hats that I made and will wash them with some other delicate wash I need to do. Cheri will be picking up my hats for the cancer center on Sunday. She wants to leave early on Monday morning. She is a early bird whereas I like to sleep in on most mornings.

D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Denim Broker It was a restaurant in Denver, Colorado years ago. 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eccentric sounding name Denim Broker. I wonder how they came up with that name and I wonder if you had to wear your denim jeans to get inside for a meal, haha.
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fancy to see that maybe Sandy took Denim Broker on her Beach outing. Denim could that be a first name? There are so many different first names these days. Our neighbor name his two kids by car names, Mercedes & Bentley......G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Fancy to see that maybe Sandy took Denim Broker on her Beach outing. Denim could that be a first name? There are so many different first names these days. Our neighbor name his two kids by car names, Mercedes & Bentley......G


Goodies with Denim Broker at the beach and then went to the movies with gangsters and had cookies

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Have you been watching the news, Sandy? Postage is suppose to go sky high until Midnight Dec. 26. I dropped out of your swap because the postage isn't worth it. Sorry that the postage service ruined your Swap. 
Maybe you can do one later until this craziness ends. I can't even mail Susan a card, no mail will be going to Australia. 

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I hadn’t heard that about the mail Ann. I wonder why no mail is coming to Australia ? It’s not only the postage that’s going up, things in general are getting dearer. I was at the supermarket today and couldn’t believe how much the prices of fruit and veggies have gone up. 
Scoty has been given the all clear to have a game of golf in two weeks time. Also, the specialist told him to see how the knee is after he’s started back again at golf as to whether he needs the replacement operation yet. He’s a bit hesitant to do anymore surgery at the moment because apparently, Scoty got a large blood clot at the site of the hip operation. He wasn’t told this at the time but that probably accounts for the big bleed he had when he came home from hospital.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jolly good that Scoty can go back to his golf, but a worry about the blood clot! Is he feeling the benefit of the surgery now?

Postal charges cause a lot problems around Christmas time, one can spend more on the stamp than on the card!!

K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Have you been watching the news, Sandy? Postage is suppose to go sky high until Midnight Dec. 26. I dropped out of your swap because the postage isn't worth it. Sorry that the postage service ruined your Swap.
> Maybe you can do one later until this craziness ends. I can't even mail Susan a card, no mail will be going to Australia.
> 
> I


I'm reading it that it is a .25 to .75 increase per package (not per pound). If that is the case it's not to bad. It is on the USPO site.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kind of you to check this one out, Sandy. I need to read the USPO site. I have a first cousin that live in Australia. According to the Rachel Maddow show last night she said anything that is mailed to Australia from the US will be sent back to sender. Thanks Sandy you are correct not that I would doubt your word but sometimes you just don't know what the government will do. 

L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Kind of you to check this one out, Sandy. I need to read the USPO site. I have a first cousin that live in Australia. According to the Rachel Maddow show last night she said anything that is mailed to Australia from the US will be sent back to sender. Thanks Sandy you are correct not that I would doubt your word but sometimes you just don't know what the government will do.
> 
> L


I am going to ask the P O on Saturday. If it isn't per pound then the I will do the swap.

Local baked goods are great

M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Missing Jan, hope she ok, haven't seen her for a while! Has anyone heard from her?

Hope Ann and Sandy can get their swap sorted...

Cloudy and wet here today, sort of day when staying indoors is best.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nasty rain and wind here, I have been having problems with my lap top, it's sooooo slow it makes me cross, so I have to turn it off or chuck it out the window ha ha. The good thing is, I get on with other things instead of wasting time sitting here, I do miss chatting with you though and reading all the topics.
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh dear Jan, not good when the Internet is slow. Sometimes our is the same so Telstra suggested we turn off our modem for a couple of minutes then plug it back in, it usually works fine afterwards.
We’ve had rain and thunderstorms here for most of the day and last night so I’ve had the wood fire on all day. It was 32 degrees in Brisbane and only 16 degrees here with talk of snow in some areas. 
Joan, Scoty is walking a lot better now and isn’t suffering too much discomfort though he knows it if he does too much. It will be interesting to see how his knee bears up once he starts to play golf again.
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Playing golf for Scoty is great, but not too much on a dodgy knee, take it easy Scoty xx
Rain wind and quite cold today, I had to wait for the rain to stop before I was able to fill my coal buckets, I managed to empty 3 bags into my buckets so that should keep me going for a while. Good job I have the Rayburn 'ticking over' , that keeps the place warm, it heats the water, and central heating, and when the ovens on it's really cosy. 
Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Quaker Oats for breakfast 

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really a good way to start the day
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sugar on the oats 

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

That's not so good...

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The Old Fashion Quaker Oats I had this morning didn't have regular sugar. Only natural sugar I had walnuts, yogurt, blueberries and strawberries mixed with my oatmeal, it was yummy. 

We are having a rainy day today good day to watch TV and Knit. In a way it's good that it's rainy by you Sue gives Scoty another day of rest. There will be plenty of sunny days in the forecast for him. 

U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Uncle Ben’s rice is another popular brand 

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very nice day today after yesterday’s awful one. I’ve just planted a pigs face plant in one of the wheelbarrows on the veranda. I’ll try and remember to get a couple of photos as the pigs face plants are quite spectacular at the moment. I’ve also just cleaned out the bird baths and already, there’s a wattle bird taking a nice bath. Today we had a Tasmanian native hen in the garden, she visits a lot but today she had four little chicks with her, so cute.
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Working outside on a nice day time can go real fast. We are reaching the freezing point by us. I have all my plants indoors. The only thing left on the deck is the rain gauge and one outside table. The rain gauge needs to come in otherwise it will crack and won't do us any good. Seeing baby chicks what excitement! Thinking of babies is Blake still coming shortly? 

X,Y, Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes Ann, arriving on Tuesday. I’m so exited as you can imagine. I’ve stocked up with nappies for Blake and gluten free foods for Bec. Once upon a time I would have been worried about catering for special dietary needs but there are so many products out there now so stress free.
Here’s my wheelbarrows with the pigs face plants.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Am so happy for you Sue to be seeing Blake and Bec, when you mentioned nappies for Blake, do you buy Pampers? Laura tried some from Aldi, also Lidl and she said they are so much better than Pampers, I think you pay for their name do you ?
I love your wheel barrows with the pigs faces , is there a reason why they're called by that name? they're so pretty.
Dreary old day again today, fine rain and slight wind, but when I went outside to the bin I noticed it isn't cold-- very strange weather we are all getting-- climate change ?

Crikey, I spoke too soon, it's gone really dark (9.30 am ) and it's lashing down ha ha


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Beautiful display of Pig Face, Sue. I love the wheelbarrow idea - makes it easy to move things when you need to! Enjoy you visit with Bec and Blake, I know you will.

The weather here can't make it's mind up - first it's black Newgate's knocker and then the sun comes out!

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cheers girls, yes, the pigs face plants are so pretty but I’ve no idea why they have such a strange name. Apparently they are edible, both the flowers, and leaves and are enjoyed by the indigenous people out in the bush. Mum used to grow something similar in the uk but they were classed as ice plants.
Jan, i don’t know if Pampers are sold here, Bec asked me to buy Baby Love brand but there’s also Huggies that I’ve heard of. I do remember Pampers though from 1980 when I brought my first baby over to the uk and disposable nappies were so easy but very expensive. When we returned to Australia after our holiday I had to get used to dealing with cloth nappies again.
I had to laugh when I was shopping in the supermarket. In my trolley were nappies for Blake and Tenas for me, circle of life, haha
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Desserts twice a day 

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Exactly Sue, you had me laughing sooo hard but it's true it's the Circle of Life! 
Your Flowers in the wheel barrow are just Gorgeous!

Art & I had a small get together with our middle daughter and GD for our 45th Anniversary! We were going to make a big thing out of it but decided when we first started out making our plans we will keep it simple.
Things did get a little mixed up first of all our check got lost for the Mass that was going to be said for us, Father forgot to give us the Blessing. After Church I reminded him and we received it outside. The most important thing is Art and I made it and will continue being Best of Friends and Love Mates. 
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Flowers for your anniversary. Congratulations to you both, hope you have a wonderful day. xxxx


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good wishes for your anniversary Ann and Art,sorry to hear about the mix up, but glad you got your Blessing.
It would have been Ron and my 68th anniversary next month-- seems forever doesn't it ha ha.
Making some flapjacks to take to the family Sunday dinner tonight, Ollie loves his goodies, in moderation of course. 
H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Happy Halloween day. I will be setting up demo tables a store today. No Candy but it will be fun seeing people dressed up today. ☺


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I Love Halloween not the scary part of it but enjoy seeing everyone dress up. This year I will be giving out candy couldn't last year. 

Happy Halloween Everyone!!

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just finished another wind spinner in rainbow self colouring, looks pretty. The wind we're getting lately certainly makes them spin.
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Have you made any inside of the house Jan? Do you think cats would like the spinners, my daughter has two cats and thinking of making her one. Is the yarn spinners dangerous for cats?
K


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Kind of stormy today. Very heavy bouts of rain and then blustery winds. Not nice to be out in. Made a nice chilli today. Crusty home bake bread is just right for a day like today.


I'm trying to do a triangular scarf for my friend. It's slow going but I think she'll like it. The wool is in a cake and is black, grey, cream and a lighter grey. I think she could wear it with almost anything.


Jan, hate to ask but how old are you? 68th Anniversary. You must have been a child! I am 70 by the way.


L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Love triangular scarf and shawls for myself, I have several. Jeannie your friend should like the one you are making her. 

I am still wondering if spinners are good around cats, I am allergy to cats but my daughter has two. Jan you are giving yourself away by saying you would have been married 68 years. 

I sat outside from 4pm until 6pm giving out trick or treat candy. In our city the hours were from 4 until 7 but by 6 the number of kids that were coming was very few. I had a total of 98 kids. I enjoy sitting by my front door outside than answering the door. It was fun seeing all the hall-o-ween costumes and talking to the kids. One girl had a blown up unicorn along with a huge head top. Two boys came by inside of boxes. One little girl made her own hat. She had all smiles when I told I really liked it and the colors she picked. 
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Made a gluten free chocolate cake today for hubby’s birthday. He’s 69 today, my toy boy ( he’s 7 months younger than me ) haha. I made it gluten-free so that Bec can have some tomorrow. Yes, tomorrow I’ll be cuddling my little grandson again, cluck cluck.
Glad you had such an enjoyable Halloween Ann, it would have been lovely seeing the children in their scary outfits. 
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now Jeannie, I'll be 89 next June, and I think I'm very lucky to get this far and to see my grand babies grow.
As for the spinners for cats, I would say no Ann, , they are fiddley to make and it would be a shame for a cat to destroy them.Hang them in a porch where the wind or draught might catch them, but not as a cat toy. 
Today is cuddles day for Sue and Scoty, enjoy your time with both Blake and Bec.
O


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Oooooh that's marvellous Jan. I had you down around ten years younger than that. Mind you my good friend and next door neighbour is 87 and you'd never know it. Hope I survive and be well at that age.

Going to my craft club in the village today. We are painting a calico bag, being shown what to do by a good lady in the village. Looking forward to the craft and a good chin wag and laugh. Also some home made slices of cake to enjoy with our cuppa. Nice sunny day today although the occasion heavy downpour.

P


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Oooooh that's marvellous Jan. I had you down around ten years younger than that. Mind you my good friend and next door neighbour is 87 and you'd never know it. Hope I survive and be well at that age.

Going to my craft club in the village today. We are painting a calico bag, being shown what to do by a good lady in the village. Looking forward to the craft and a good chin wag and laugh. Also some home made slices of cake to enjoy with our cuppa. Nice sunny day today although the occasion heavy downpour.

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Proper excited I am, Laura just rang to say she's coming over with Finley, can't wait to see her and cuddle Finley. Enjoy your day at the craft club Jeannie.
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quite a day for babies - enjoy your cuddle time!! :sm11: :sm11: 

Has any on heard from Sandra or have I missed something? I don't remember her saying she would be taking a break.

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really, really excited now. Matthew has just rang to say he is bringing George to see me while Lilly's at brownies with Hayley , Hayleys a brownie leader and has been since before she and Matt got married.
So I'm a happy granny and great granny today.
Joan, Sandra said ages ago she was taking a break from KP, I was wondering how she was the other day.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

So I must have missed that about Sandra, Hope she is well.

Have you had your fill of cuddles?

T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tea with lavender for a treat 

U


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

U are so lucky Jan. What a lovely double treat you've had. I had a lovely afternoon. The painting was of a *Funky Fish*. We had to use a tracing paper and carbon of the fish and decorate it with different painting techniques, using an assortment of tools. Turned out fab. Just the right size bag for a small knitting project like hat or socks. So glad we went.

Dinner was sausages, mash, peas and gravy with onions. Tasted really good and reminded me of my mum and her lovely dinners.

V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very good meal we had tonight. Art & I had leftovers from the other night when we went out to eat. I ordered BBQ Ribs I ate my full at the restaurant and had enough for a meal for two. With the ribs we had green beans and mashed potatoes with mushrooms. 

Cuddles with all the babies! Wishing Scotty a Happy Birthday, Susan I wouldn't consider you a Cougar. What I can see the two of you found each other and made it a wonderful union. Now the two of you are reaping the harvest by having Blake. Enjoy your time together as much as you can when Blake arrives. Time goes by so quickly.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Where is everyone? I guess Sue is busy with Blake and Bec. Hope everyone else is OK.

Belated anniversary good wishes Ann and Art!

XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes, I bet Sue is having a lovely time with Blake and Bec ,it must be great having them with her for a couple of days. 
I've been on the bus again, had a mooch in the market, bought some nice fresh veg, I needed a leek to make some more leek and potato soup, the market is good for buying the amount you need instead of a bag full from supermarkets, and wasting some of it. I hurried past the wool lady, didn't even look he he.
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A good girl walking past the wool lady Jan! I wish I could get on a bus and go for mooch, something I used to take for granted... 

Did you ever learn to drive?

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

By gum Joan I wish I could drive, I had lessons in my youth but didn't pass, I knew how to do it but made too many silly mistakes, so it wasn't to be. Mind you, the amount of heavy traffic these days I don't think I would like to be on the roads, especially at my age ha ha. I'm lucky to be able to get on the bus, I couldn't do it without my wheeler though, it's got 4 wheels and a seat on it . The drivers are very good and lower the step for oldies or Mums with pushchairs. Would one of those be any help to you Joan ?
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Could help possibly Jan, but I have to cross a busy road to get to the bus stop. I'll have to go by cab. I could never learn to drive because of hypoglycaemia (low blood sugar) I could pass out almost without warning. As you say, wouldn't want to now with the heavy traffic.

Weather here really dreary and cold, two mornings of frost so far. Had to put my delicate bi-colour lavender in the greenhouse till the spring!

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Do you think the cab driver would put a wheeler in the boot of his car.? That way you could have a little mooch and call him when you need picking up. 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Do you think the cab driver would put a wheeler in the boot of his car.? That way you could have a little mooch and call him when you need picking up.
> E


Exactly, Jan, that would be the way to do it. A folding wheeler should work. I've been used to Dave driving me everywhere, I now have to get used to the car only we he feels like it.

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Folding wheeler like mine would be perfect, mine even has a seat ! It fits in the boot of any of my lots car.
Think about it Joan, maybe wait now till winters over. I know what you mean when you say Dave takes you everywhere, same with Ron,.
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Greedy prices at the grocery store yesterday. All the individual coffee can prices were around $4.69 a can! A smaller can was $2.19. 

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Higher prices than usual sandj, I noticed this morning how some products have rocketed in price
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I think I'll wait till the Spring Jan, Do you remember where you got your walker?

I used to walk miles literally when I was younger, did you?

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just trying to remember where I had my walker from Joan, I think Helen got it for me ages ago, I put it in the shed because I refused to use it-(pride got the better of me)-- but I'm really glad of it now because no way would I make it to the bus stop let alone walk round the market :sm03: I'll look on Amazon to see if I can find a similar one.
And yes when Ron retired we had a dog and walked miles with it,we used to love being out in the countryside.
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Foldable-Rollator-Adjustable-Lightweight-Grandparents/dp/B08D96M4YL/ref=sr_1_3?crid=3QBEQAL9879JI&keywords=4+WHEEL+WALKING+WHEELER&qid=1636050339&sprefix=4+wheel+walking+wheeler%2Caps%2C123&sr=8-3

This is same as mine, but there are lots to choose from, hope this helps.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Foldable-Rollator-Adjustable-Lightweight-Grandparents/dp/B08D96M4YL/ref=sr_1_3?crid=3QBEQAL9879JI&keywords=4+WHEEL+WALKING+WHEELER&qid=1636050339&sprefix=4+wheel+walking+wheeler%2Caps%2C123&sr=8-3
> 
> This is same as mine, but there are lots to choose from, hope this helps.


Thanks Jan!

L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Lumberjack breakfast 

M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Me? I've just had porridge for breakfast.

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

News from Sue to kitchen girls,----- She's going back with Bec for a few days, I'm so pleased for her, she will see
her son when she gets there, so exciting.She'll try to get in touch while she's there.
O


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Pretty day in the garden with all the golden autumn leaves. Feels a lot milder today here. I've been trying to sort out all my stash. Got a lot worse before it got better.

Roast pork chop dinner today with all the trimmings.

Saw those little girls of mine yesterday. All very happy and well. Can;t believe Eloise is 11 lbs. How lovely.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Roast pork chop, mmm thats making my mouth water.Glad Eloise is thriving and putting on the pounds. 
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Quick breakfast before leaving to sub teach in Drama. 

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Running lots of errands lately. Our microwave started smoking when I was making my oatmeal. We bought a new one and couldn't get it to run like it should. Brought that one back and bought another one. This one seems to be working better but it is almost too big where we had the first one. We might have to put the new one on the counter. 

I have most of my yarn stash sorted out by weight. I kept the cotton & wool separate from the acrylic. Today there was a sale at the thrift store everything was 50% off. I bought $14 worth of yarn. Now my stash as almost double in size. I can see lots of hats from this yarn. I have been making chemo hats before they go to the center I wash and put them in the dryer. 

It is good to hear that baby Eloise is growing, she had a tough start but is proving she is a strong girl. Thanks Jeannie, for letting us know her progress. 

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Spanish restaurant has chicken and rice 

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Toast eggs and mushrooms

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Uncle Bens spicey rice , chicken and roast veg.
V


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Very nice couple of hours spent down the village church fete this afternoon. I won the *guess the dolls name* competition. It's a porcelain doll and someone has made beautiful clothes and hat for her. 

Pastie and chips for tea.


Horrible blustery wet day here.

Hope for a bit of sunshine tomorrow.


W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winter weather has been delayed by us for a while. Tomorrow after our GD gets done serving Mass, she will be coming over to use Papa's lawn sweeper to do the leaves. 22 horse power lawn mower she gets to use. She seems to be good with machines. For being 11 this is a good way to start her off. 

Lucky Jeannie for winning the porcelain doll and all her clothes!!! Is this doll going to stay by Grandma's house? 

X,Y, Z


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You were lucky to win guess the dolls name Jeannie, what did you call her ?
Weather here is pretty much the same as yours, blustery and quite cold. It's one of my great g/sons 2nd birthday today, Mummy and Daddy have invited us for a little buffet and birthday cake this afternoon, we've all made a contribution, I'm taking my special little pizza wheels,-- just puff pastry,-- 'shop bought of course' spread with tomato paste chopped ham and grated cheese, rolled up and cut into small slices.
Z or A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A bright sunny day here although chilly too.

Have a lovely time at the birthday party, don't these babies grow quickly? Two years old not really baby now.

Jeannie you were lucky to win a doll, what is her name. Many years ago when my daughter was is in the Girl Guides I won a "guess the weight of the cake" at one of their bazaars. I don't know how I managed that!!!

B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Bus to the dining room for dinner. Here in the USA we call the Girl Scouts. Never heard them under Girl Guides. Are the Boy Scouts also Boy Guides overseas? ????

C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Called Boy Scouts here in the UK, just the girls that are different!!

D


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Dorothy was the dolls name. It was a list of 50 names and I chose one of the remaining names not taken up by other people. So can't really take the credit for guessing. All I did was put a tick agains the name. 

The sun is shining today. So sat outside in our little *cubby hole* . It was lovely and warm. 

I was a Brownie when I was little , but really didn't like the Girl Guides. Too many nasty big girls. 

Stir fry for tea.

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

boring knit said:


> Dorothy was the dolls name. It was a list of 50 names and I chose one of the remaining names not taken up by other people. So can't really take the credit for guessing. All I did was put a tick agains the name.
> 
> The sun is shining today. So sat outside in our little *cubby hole* . It was lovely and warm.
> 
> ...


Exactly - I loved the Brownies, all those fairies and elves etc. I was a Pixie Ha ha. Not so keen on the Guides.

F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Called Boy Scouts here in the UK, just the girls that are different!!
> 
> D


Food for the campfire. Oh interesting. I have a young female cousin who is part of the Boy Scouts group. Does real well.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Girl Scout was I, "Make New Friends and Keep the Old, one is silver and the other Gold" does anyone remember that song? 

My youngest daughter love scouting and has her 4 children in the scouts at this time. The two boys are Boy Scouts and the girls, one is a Daisy and the other is a Brownie. 
H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Holidays are just around the corner. 

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't want to even think about Christmas thankyou.-- and I'm not being a miser, I just do not like it.
J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Jumbo sized cookies with coffee


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jan, I used to like Christmas, not so much now I lost my Mum on 18th Dec 2000. Takes the edge of things. Also there is no much hype and advertising the real meaning has been lost!! 

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Know what you mean Joan, I lost my middle sister in a car accident 2 days before Christmas.
When the boys were little I used to love it, hunting round the shops for stocking fillers and saving up for their 'big' present. Like you say, all too commercialised now . 
L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Longest day ever. Ok so family went on cruise a few years in a row. So went with a friend for Thanksgiving. This year relatives come to visit. The friend has no one plus family moved out of the country. Going to have see friend for the some of the day and go them. he he he

M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Much nicer than our day, we have just been for our booster vaccine!!! Hope we don't get too much of a reaction...

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice warm bed and maybe a couple of paracetomol if your arm feels achey, take it easy tomorrow and you'll be fine.
M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Milky Way shake sounds good right about now! 

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Not for me, too early, a nice cup of coffee with my toast and marmalade
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh yes too early for me too, porridge and sultanas and a cup of rooibos tea with oat milk tea for me! I eat a peculiar diet! :sm11: 

Not too bad today just an achy arm and and tired.. Could be a lot worse. 

P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Peanut butter and jelly in a smoothie 

How’s that sound?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite different, but not to my taste thankyou.
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Remembering our Veterans 11/11!!! My husband is a Veteran of the Viet Nam War, plus our neighbor. We will be going out to lunch with our neighbor and his wife for a free meal for the veterans tomorrow. The place we are going to is serving Salisbury Steak and all the trimmings. Looking forward to going. 

T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Thank your husband and neighbor for being veterans and service for our country! They deserve a feel meal! 

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U are so right Sandy, the fun part of it the wives get to come along. I was looking at the freebies for Vets. This week my hubby got 10% off his shoes which was a savings of $5, DQ will be giving every vet a med blizzard, A&W they get a free combo meal, a grocery store by us is giving away 12 free items to each vet that spends $20. I like looking for the freebies but I don't have the military card. Art could care less. 

V, W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

grandmann said:


> U are so right Sandy, the fun part of it the wives get to come along. I was looking at the freebies for Vets. This week my hubby got 10% off his shoes which was a savings of $5, DQ will be giving every vet a med blizzard, A&W they get a free combo meal, a grocery store by us is giving away 12 free items to each vet that spends $20. I like looking for the freebies but I don't have the military card. Art could care less.
> 
> V, W


Very fun looking for free stuff. Usually around my birthday I will get at least 5 free drink and food items! Lasts about 2 weeks!

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow, last birthday wasn't a fun for me, I had an uninvited guest, COVID. Art & I were both laid up with it. We both have our Booster Shots, I am hoping we will be able to get together for the Holidays. 

X, Y & Z


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yogurt with granola only for breakfast 

Z A


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

A big thank you for all of the lovely words from you all. I have been really ill with the worst sinus infection plus headaches that I have ever had. Hopefully on the mend now but I might not be on here every day. Finding bright lights and computer screen a bit of a strain still. I also had abnormal cells found on a smear test so I had to go along to my local hospital and have pre cancerous cells removed. All worrying times but I got the all clear letter today - so it is on the up from now on. I had my Covid booster jab the other day and today my arm still aches and I have a dull headache - nothing like the headaches in the past. Lots of love to you all and I will catch up with you all soon.
XXX ???? ???? ???? 

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Been a long time not hearing from you and now we know why. It's lovely to have you back Sandra, and the clean bill of health letter must have given you a real boost, that gave you quite a scare I'm sure. It's good to know the terrible headaches you suffered with are getting better, it's all on the up now girl, keep in touch when you can, love from us all xx.
C


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Cannot believe the prices of some of the things in the supermarkets today and the petrol. Where will it all end. We are lucky but there must be people really struggling to pay their way.

Sandra, so sorry you have been suffering. Seems it's been a very rough time for you. Glad to hear from you though and hope you settle down soon.

Making bobble hats for Christmas pressies. Also started a granny square afghan in the hope of using up some of my baby wool stash. 

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Doing granny squares like you Jeannie, uses up a lot of odds and ends and something to pick up when you need a change from your main project-- mine being a plain jumper for one of my great grandies. I enjoy doing a bit of crochet, makes a change from knitting.
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everyone in the kitchen has been thinking of you, Sandra. We really have been missing you. Did they give you anything for the headaches? My sister takes Imitrex for her migraines. The doctor also has her on high blood pressure pills that she takes every day to help with the migraines. 

I have been working on my stash by knitting hats for the Cancer Center and I made two 6 feet scarves for Battered Women in MN. 

F


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Feel a lot better and thank you to everyone on this wonderful site. The dr has given me Avamys nasal spray and Cetirizine to take as he is convinced it is an allergy thing but he’s not in a hurry to do allergy tests. The antibiotics for 10 days cleared up a lot of it and now I manage it with just a couple of Paracetamols on a morning with the Cetirizine tablet. If it comes back then I have to ring the dr again and he will put me forward for a scan. Fingers crossed they stay away. Today I am headache free and raring to go but mustn’t shout too soon.

I haven’t done any knitting/crocheting in a while so I am going to start a plain jumper for a friend, knitting. Also a baby blanket for a christmas fair, corner to corner crochet. Nothing too taxing for the poor old head. I need to tackle my stash and try and get it reduced a bit but it is sooooooo much fun looking at new yarn isnt it?

Have a lovely weekend and catch up with you all soon. Thank you for being such a lovely bunch of people. Love to all. Xxx

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good to hear from you Sandra you have been missed! So pleased you are improving after a rough time! That booster seems to take some getting over as well as your other problems.

Take life easy and look after yourself! :sm11: 

H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Happy days are hear again at the soda shop. 

I


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

I'v e got the log burner going nicely because although it looks nice it isn't so nice out there. All muck and slosh here. So going to have a nice lazy day today, knitting and crocheting.

Just wish there was something worth watching on the telly.

Never mind.

Thank goodness for my lap top (Tippy Tappy). Always something to watch there.

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just watched the Rememberance Sunday at the Cenotaph, to see all the veterans proudly marcing always brings a lump to my throat, we have so much to thank them for.
I'm with you Jeannie, the log burners going , it's a lovely morning but very wintry cold. Going to my usual family for dinner this evening, so don't have to cook.
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitchen sounds like it's nice & cozy with the wood burners burning. We have gas heat and the house is comfortable. My middle daughter burns wood. Her house is always toasty. 

Last week Sunday was a beautiful Autumn Day, we sweeped up the leaves with the lawn mower. Art was going to finish off the extra leaves this week with the sweeper. 
Surprise Winter has arrived this morning, everything was snow white. The snow that landed on the sidewalks melted right away. No shoveling or using the snow blower, Yippee! 
This is what it is like living in Wisconsin, one week a sunny Fall Day and a week later cold Winter Day, Love the Seasons!


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Longneck bottles with soda pop 

M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

May you all keep cosy and warm, this weather is dreary but at least we haven't had any snow yet!!

Jan are you watching "The Larkins" We watched the first two episodes and then gave up. Something just seemed to be missing. 

Dave was taken to A&E but was fortunately sorted out and sent home!!!! :sm11:

E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Enjoying a nice milky coffee at the moment. I have finished another ribbed bobble hat. Probably for my oldest boy for Christmas. Nice and warm as it is crocheted in Aran weight. 

I tried the Larkins. Just wasn't the same. Also not very convincing of the times it was meant to be.

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

For me too, Larkins just isn't the same,why didn't they just do a re-run of the old series, so no, I don't watch it after seeing the first episode.Very disappointing.
Glad Dave is ok Joan.
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Good to see Dave is home, I know Joan keeps a close out for him. Us seniors need to watch out for one another. I know Art & I both watch out for each other. 

H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Homemade gifts 

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I have been so busy doing my charity hats that when I do need to make a gift I give them a hat. :sm02: 

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jolly good idea Ann, saves the worry of thinking of something to give :sm02: :sm24: 
K


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Kind of you to do hats for Charity. I'm making loads of ribbed hats for the family this year - they really like them with a huge bobble on top. Good idea to keep making them in case someone wants them.

Sausage, mash, peas and gravy for dinner.

I'm off to my knitting and crochet afternoon today. Going to be showing some new stitches to a few of the newbies.

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lovely that you are able to get back to going to knitting and crochet group Jeannie,-- your dinner sounds good, save some for me please. :sm02: 
M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Mini stockings for a bazaar. The hats sound great Ann! ????


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Not a fast knitter but I made 25 hats since Sept. I like doing stripes in the hats. One color yarn sometimes gets boring. One down fall about doing stripes is the sewing of the ends. 
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh I agree it gets boring knitting in one plain colour. I knit the two colours together for about five to seven stitches. After I've finished I just snip the ends off leaving about 1/4 to 1/2 an inch on the wrong side.

P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Pretty donations for the party 

Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Oh I agree it gets boring knitting in one plain colour. I knit the two colours together for about five to seven stitches. After I've finished I just snip the ends off leaving about 1/4 to 1/2 an inch on the wrong side.
> 
> P


Quite Right that works fine with thin yarns but I found out that worsted yarns get a little too heavy. I guess I am getting a little fussy.

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really quiet in the kitchen, is everybody ok.? I'm making biscuits, looks like I'll have to eat them all myself :sm02: :sm02: 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sure thing Jan - I'll be round for a biscuit or two! Sue is having a good long trip if she is still with her son and family.

Just got back from the Podiatrist, my feet feel great now.

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Time for an appointment with my podiatrist, I'm very lucky she comes to my house. I'll give her a rext next week.
Very foggy here this morning, soon cleared though, and when I closed my curtains just as it was getting dark the sky was a beautiful red and gold, nice day tomorrow so I'm off on the bus to market. 
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U two would you like a little company? A warm biscuit with a little butter. I will bring some homemade strawberry jam to go along with the biscuits. To me it seems like a hot toddy day. Do you mind if I have that with my biscuit......V,W, X,Y, Z


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You are very welcome to join us Ann, of course you can have a hot toddy. infact I'll join you.
I think if Sue was here she might have one as well. I bet she's having a lovely time with her family.
V.W.X.Z or A


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Very late to the show, so I expect you've eaten all the biscuits. Funny isn't it how you fancy something sweet. So I 've broken into the mince pies I had in the cupboard.

Still knitting granny squares today. Surprising how they mount up.

A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

A mince pie with a cuppa is just as nice as a biscuit, I'm making some more tomorrow when I get back from the market, they are so quick and easy, main ingredients , butter flour and oats, teaspoon golden syrup, teaspn bi-carb soda and sugar.I'll write it out properly if you need.
I have a bag nicely filling up with granny squares, good to pick up when you don't need to concentrate.
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Been having a wonderful time with my family in Brisbane, especially baby Blake. I had forgotten how full on it is, having a baby in the house. Bec has been catching up with her work from home job and I’ve been enjoying bottle feeds, nappy changes and play time with Blake. I got to be there for his first giggles, first roll overs and play time in his jolly jumper. I feel so blessed and James and Bec made me feel so welcome. It was so hard to say goodbye at the airport but now that I’ve done the trip by myself ( returning to Tasmania) I feel confident to do the round trip by myself. The flight was direct both there and back which makes it easier. 
Scoty has been so busy in the garden, removing a lot of overgrown shrubbery, I hardly recognised the place. He said he’s so happy now that I’m home and it is nice to be back but I do miss my little grandson. Bec said that when he looked over at the chair where I usually sat to feed him, he cried because I wasn’t there…….awwwwww.
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Crying for all that love that Grandma showered on him. Thanksgiving is next week Thursday for us. Having a little one like Blake can mean so much & one can be thankful for having these precious times with our little ones. 

At first we were going to have a nice family get together for Thanksgiving then we decided we will cut back. We were only going to have our middle daughter, husband & GD come. Our daughter called tonight the cases of COVID is going up by us and she decided it would be Best of we all stay put in our own homes. To be on the safe side I guess that will be best for all of us. I hope by Christmas things will calm down. More gatherings and it seem like more of the chance of COVID to spread. Art & I have all of our shots but my daughter & her family don't. 
D,


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't these babes change so quickly Sue, one minute they just lie in your arms, next thing they're bouncing about in their 'jumperoo' and rolling on their tummies. Bless him he misses you too.
You've had a wonderful time and I bet you can't wait for the next visit.I'm glad you have the confidence to do the trip by yourself next time. Scoty's glad to see you back safe and sound, he has been busy in the garden.
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Easy snack to make 

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Farmers market today, lots of lovely fresh veg. a good butcher, lots of hot drinks and continental foods and home made jams and cakes, it's a brilliant market. 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good trip out for you Jan, washing day for me! Has to be done, most went in the tumble dryer, dried a couple of things outside...

Nice to have Sue back in the kitchen.

Cold outside now 5C after a nice sunny day.

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Have caught up with some jobs I had to do plus I’ve written out my Christmas cards for overseas and posted them today. Hopefully they will arrive in time for Christmas.
Bec has been sending me more pictures and videos of Blake, she’s trying hard to get me back to Brisbane, haha.
Tomorrow I’ve got a hospital appointment at the Cardio unit. It’s just a check up but I’m still waiting for the procedure with the camera, down into the heart area to check the valves. Maybe they can tell me more at the appointment. 
Today is raining and we’ve got the fire on, i don’t know what’s happened to Spring.
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I hope you get some results at this appointment Sue,
I think Bec is missing you as well as Blake ha ha.
Post here in UK is soooo slow, I posted a little Beanie hat for Finley, it took 3 days to get there, and Laura only lives 1/2 hour away from me by car.!!!! I would think your overseas Christmas cards will arrive on time.
Very mild here for November, my heating is set to kick in twice daily, just a couple of hours in the morning and evening, then when it's really cold I get the wood burner going/
Hair shampoo and blow dry this morning, then home to finish a beanie for the homeless.
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jan, it sounds like you are going to have a nice morning at the hairdressers. Enjoy being primped and preened, haha.
I really need to get a haircut, it’s a while since I’ve been but the length that I’ve got is handy to put in a chignon and keep it off my neck. 
Im just watching Judge Judy on tv, a crazy show but I’m always fascinated by some of the people who come on it. Do you get it in the UK ? 
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Keep meaning to watch Judge Judy, we have a similar show, 'Judge Rinder', he's not quite so harsh as J.J, I have watched bits of her, but Judge R, is funny with it. He's a gay guy and comes out with some really funny comments, he's a real judge, same as J.J.
The biscuits are in the oven, now for the washing up, don't have a dish washer, no room in my tiny kitchen :sm03: 

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely aromas in your kitchen Jan, I bet those cookies are delicious.
I’ve seen Judge Rinder on tv but not for a while, he is good as well. It must be difficult trying to keep a straight face sometimes doing that job. We used to get Jerry Springer on tv, now that WAS an embarrassing show at times. I don’t know if he’s still around. 
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My grandson popped in this afternoon after work, he took a small box of biscuits home, he's Ollies Daddy so Ollie will love one with a cuppa--2 years old and loves a cuppa tea ha ha.
Yes judge Rinder is sometimes still on TV, that Jerry Springer programme is awful, I only watched it once,I don't think it's good material for TV.-- although I guess some folk like that sort of thing. 
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nothing new at my hospital appointment today. My blood pressure was good and I’m glad to report that I’ve now lost 10 kilos. The junior cardiologist is going to try and hurry the TOE test along for me, there’s a waiting list to get the procedure done. It can only be done in the Public hospital which is a bit of a nuisance. 
My neighbour called in to see me this afternoon. It was nice having a coffee and a natter with her.
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh Sue, you have done well with your weight loss, wish I could lose a few pounds, but while I keep making biscuits and rock cakes chances are very slim--pardon the pun ha ha.
Good news from appointment, lets hope you get a quick appnt. for the TOE test.
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pardon granted for the pun Jan! I lost 10lb and then just got stuck! Enjoy your buns and biscuits...

We don't watch Judge Judy or Rinder, not something we've fancied. Dave likes cowboy films, war films and murder mysteries. I prefer quizzes and something a bit more light-hearted!!! 

Sue pleased you got on ok at the Hospital, hope you don't have wait too long for the TOE test.

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Took another ride on the bus today, popped in the £ shop looking for little stocking fillers for the great grands, I found story books, even Mr . Men books, colouring books and art and crafty things, Lilly loves making things, all for-- yes you guessed a £ each ha ha.
I also went to Tesco for a few groceries, and just got to the bus stop and my bus came , so I had a good mornings work.I'm doing it now because if the weather turns horrid nearer to Christmas I won't need to venture out.
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

(Good for) U Jan, good idea to shop early, sounds like you picked up some godd presents.

V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U had a busy morning Jan, moving around and shopping is good exercise. You had the right timing for the bus sometimes I hate the waiting. 

Congratulations Sue and Joan for loosing the 10 # Joan as long as you don't put your 10# back plus some. I would say you are really doing good. 

V, W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very busy making hats, I am going to see if I can get a picture on KP in the next week or so. I will be mailing out a package to ljsb3. She takes nice pictures I am going to ask her to post a picture for me. 

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Well done with your hat making venture Ann. You must have used stacks of yarn, will yarn be on your gift guide this year ? 
It’s always nice, getting gift vouchers for yarn shops then you can pick your own. 
Jan, what a lovely trip out you had and so good to have started your Christmas shopping. Now the fun of wrapping the presents. I’m not sure what I’m going to buy Blake for Christmas, I know he’s too young to understand yet. I have seen a giraffe shaped pillow with toys attached which is good for tummy time and gives support so that may be an option.
XYZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

XO XO of course you will be giving Blake for Christmas and throughout the year & years. The giraffe sounds really cute, good idea!

You won't believe how much yarn I have, the hats didn't even make a dent. One thing I did do, I now have my yarns sorted out by weights. I must confess I broke down today and bought some self-stripping yarn. 
I love stripes and I guess I am sort of lazy I don't feel like weaving in any more ends than I have to. One hat today I think I counted 16 tails to weave in. 

Z or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

(I) -- Am buying the same for Finley as I did for the other g/grands first Christmas that is a Steiff teddy with a growler, it isn't for them to play with until they are older, more of a keep sake too, maybe become valuable as the years roll on, I've seen them on antiques road show and the really old ones fetch lots of £/$-- who knows ha ha.
While I was in town yesterday I gave a homeless man a hat, he sits on a blanket outside Sainsburys supermarket, I offered it and said, '' Hello heres an early Christmas gift', his face lit up, I even saw a tear as he thanked me.
J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Jingle bells song while cookies are in the oven 

K


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Kind of you to gift your hat Jan. Maybe I'll try that. When I took one out to town a couple of years ago. I looked for the homeless guys, but they all had really good quality thermal *shop made* hats , so I didn't end up gifting them one of mine. Perhaps they would like a hand knit though. I'll try again.
My new cooker is fab I'm going to have fun trying all the different bits


L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lovely goodies coming out of your new cooker Jeannie, nice hot pots that can sit cooking all day till it's meal time, not forgetting the Christmas cake .I know what you mean when you said about the homeless guys wearing good quality store bought hats, makes you wonder who are genuine cases and who really are homeless, the guy I mentioned said he sleeps in doorways at night. Now I'm wondering why the Salvation army don't give him a bed, I thought they helped the homeless. !!
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Makes you wonder who's who doesn't it? I know in London some of the "beggars" have more money than we have and go home at night to posh houses. But of course there are others in unfortunate circumstances who need help.

Jeannie you can have fun with your new cooker, is all you hoped for?

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice gesture Jan, giving the hat to the homeless man. I always find it so sad, seeing so many homeless people and I know that here, the Salvation Army and other charity refuges are full to busting. Once at a hospital appointment, we were having a coffee in the cafeteria when we spotted a vagrant, fossicking around in the rubbish bins outside. Scoty had just bought us a coffee and a sandwich and he went outside and donated his to the man. The man was nearly in tears too, so was I to be honest. 
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh Sue, I would have been so proud of Scoty myself for doing such a fine gesture. Jan that was very kind of you to give the homeless man a hat. Kindness like this won't be forgotten. 

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pleased you bought yourself some self striping yarn Ann. Much easier as you say rather than having to deal with all those ends.
We went to a local garage sale this morning and I bought a few bits and bobs including some craft stuff. There wasn’t any yarn but I’ve got heaps as it is and I’ve still not got my knitting mojo back.
Jan, lovely idea buying the Steiff teddy bears for Christmas gifts, good investment. I’ve never come across a Steiff bear, only the ones on the tv shows but I’m always on the lookout. 
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite lucky for me , there's a shop in town where I go and they have Steiff bears, all sizes.
Good for Scoty , what a kind gesture helping that poor man, you just can't imagine being in that situation can you.
I'm going to start wrapping some of the little bits and bobs I've got for the kiddywinks stockings today,if I make a start there won't be such hassle nearer the time. 
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really exciting, wrapping up the presents for the little ones Jan. Will you be listening to Christmas carols while you are wrapping the gifts, I usually do.
Well, I’ve just climbed into bed as it’s 11.20 pm here, I was falling asleep while watching tv. I even dozed off this afternoon while doing my magazine puzzles. 
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sleeping while watching T.V often happens to me Sue, I love a doze in the afternoon- only in winter time though ha ha. 
No carols on the radio yet, I was upstairs sitting on the bed wrapping up, it's easier that way and more room to spread the things out, I've made a start but now it's lunch time, so more another day.
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The bed where you are wrapping gifts isn't the one you sleep in, I hope not. It is nice to have a second bedroom with an extra bed. We have one and often times I will lay stuff out on it. Once a while our son will spend the night then I need to make a clean sweep. He always gives me heads up before he comes. 

U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Up and coming holiday weekend 

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very sunny day again here, looks like Spring has finally arrived. Eight days to go then Summer will be upon us.
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Worrying news has just come up regarding a SUV mowing down people at the Waukesha holiday parade. Ann lives in Wisconsin but I don’t know how close she is to Waukesha in Wi. Hope you and your family and friends are all okay Ann.
Worrying times, I don’t know if the incident is terror related.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A worry indeed Sue, I heard the news on the radio this morning. I just hope everyone is ok. it didn't say if there were any casualties. There are too many of these attacks these days. Do you get many in Australia?

It's sunny here but only 9C, but a least it's bright!

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

After reading tha disturbing news Sue has just told us, I hope you and your family and friends are ok Ann.
These lunatics need stringing up, society does not need morons such as this.
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> After reading tha disturbing news Sue has just told us, I hope you and your family and friends are ok Ann.
> These lunatics need stringing up, society does not need morons such as this.
> B


I have just seen that there are multiple deaths and injuries. Terrifying...


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Can’t believe the human race can be so evil at times. I sent Ann an email earlier but I haven’t heard anything from her, I’m hoping that she’s safely tucked up in her bed with Art. 
We had a monster in Melbourne, a few years back who drove down a crowded mall in the city, deliberately running people over, including mothers with prams. He was high on drugs, what is the world coming to ? So sad and distressing.
D


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Do hope all ok with Ann. I just couldn’t believe it when it came on the news. It seems like these lunatics have no bounds - such terrible times. I am still reeling at the fact that they let Colin Pitchfork (UK) out and now he is back in prison. What where they thinking about letting a monster like him out.

I had a brief visit by my youngest son over the weekend and it was lovely to see him. He took away the little hamper that I had put together for him and his friends for christmas. Their christmas cake will get made this week - I just haven’t felt like it up to now.

Infact this weekend is the first one without a headache of any kind - fingers crossed that it stays away. I have to go an have another check up with my dr this week but I just found out that he is on holiday - so it will have to wait until next week.

I got my paints out and I did finish a snow scene that I started over 2 years ago and I will try and post the picture later. My robin painting ended up looking more like an emu!!! Haha! 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Exciting to see your son Sandra, I bet he’s so happy with the Christmas hamper too. 
That’s good that your nasty headaches have gone away, good riddance eh ? 
Looking forward to seeing your snow scene, I would imagine that would be difficult to paint.
I’ve not heard from Ann yet, it’s rather a worry.
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

First of all, everything is well with my family. Thanks for thinking of us. Art & I have been avoiding large crowds. There is a parade by us on Tues. night but we won't be going. Our kids won't be taking their families either. 
Too much bad stuff has been happening in WI. There was the court case for Rittenhouse "Not Quilty" I think there should have been some kind of punishment. Lots of money went into that trail. Now this black man who was upset over a domestic disturbance runs into a crowd while watching the parade. My middle daughter works as a social worker for a crisis center. She said they are really busy. It surely isn't a job that I would want but she can handle it. She doesn't leave the job get to her. 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Great to hear that you are ok Ann. I figured that if the parade had been close to where you live then you may have taken your granddaughter. Yes, all these shocking things which have been happening I can understand you don’t want to go anywhere where there’s crowds. Plus of course Covid won’t be going away anytime soon.
H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Hot cakes for breakfast 

I


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

I’m pleased to hear that you are ok Ann. It looked horrific the part that was shown on the TV. What gets into these people’s heads? Shocking!

I’ve noticed a mistake on my watercolour snow scene so I am back to sorting that out this afternoon. Really cold out today but the food shop is done for the week - I just hope we don’t get any snow. 

J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Jackfruit for the holiday desserts

K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Just relieved that Ann and her family are ok but feel so sorry the families 
concerned. 

Just got back from the Optometrist and found out that Dave needs surgery for a cataract. Probably won't be till January or February now. He has been referred to a private hosptal paid for by NHS!

K


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Kind of sorry for Dave Joan, but after it is all done he will get a new lease of life. A friend of mine has just had a cataract done and she can now see so clearly. She hadn't realised just how bad her eyesight was until she had the op and her whole life opened up. Good luck to him in the future. 

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Looking forward to having a relaxing day today. Yesterday, Scoty and I spent a few hours in the garden, weeding and cutting back some ginger plants. The ginger looks lovely when it’s in flower and has a gorgeous perfume but afterwards, it starts to look very ragged. New shoots are coming through the soil so they’ve got more space to grow now. I think the other name for this particular plant is Sydney Rock Orchid, they multiply so quickly.
Scoty has gone to golf so I’m going to do some magazine puzzles, I’m quite behind with them I’m afraid.
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Money is slipping through your fingers by not doing your word puzzles. I fully understand the time with Blake is worth more than a million dollars. You were making memories when you went back with them for the short time you were there. I bet you are anxious to go back. 

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Not that I win anything Ann, or not for a long while. Yes, the time that I spent with Blake was priceless, so many firsts that I got to see. Bec said he’s been a bit grizzly these last few days, I’m wondering if he’s teething as he chews on his fists a lot. Now that he holds things, it’s probably a good time to buy some teething rings. Becs been told not to introduce solids until he’s 6 months old which seems a bit late to me ? I’m sure my babies were trying rice cereal from 4 months but I suppose it’s like everything else, things change over the years. 
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh maybe your luck will change Sue, but the puzzles are fun to do anyway! 

That looks like a very pretty plant I googled it to see a picture. The flowers look very showy. It's good that Scoty is fit enough for gardening again and back to playing golf.

Tell Bec I was still in hospital three weeks after Susan was born and the nurses started feeding her Farex, a sort of Baby porridge. Times sure have changed.

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My goodness Joan, you brought back happy memories when you mentioned Farex, all my 3 boys had it at 2 months old, and I remember making the hole in the bottle teat bigger so I could add a tiny piece Farleys rusk crushed up in their milk at bedtime, and they slept through the night. Now it seems the poor Mums have to cope with a hungry baby crying.The midwife even told Laura not to give baby water (boiled and cooled of course) mine had tiny drops in a small sort of miniature bottle when they were very tiny, no harm done at all.Do you remember Nurse Harveys gripe water ?
N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Most different nowadays isn't it. I can remember my mum saying that the baby was hungry - even though he was breast feeding well at three months. So we made up a bit of baby porridge and never looked back. No more unhappy baby. Oh well, different days now. 

Had a hard frost last night and the bedding begonias have finally been hit. Must put everything to bed at last. Hubby did a last cut of the grass too and put the mower to bed. 

Let's hope we have another good year in the garden and grow lots of lovely things. Made a lemon drizzle for my knitting pals this afternoon.


N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now you have made me want to make lemon drizzle cake Jeannie,-- naughty girl, but if I get that desperate I'll have to go out in the cold to buy lemons -- and I'm not that desperate ha ha. You can send me a chunk of yours please :sm02: 
O


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

OOOOOOhhhhh! Lemon drizzle cake, yummy!!! I am making an apple pie today with a neighbours windfalls. He had left them to rot and I grabbed the opportunity to pick them. I cannot believe people let apples just lie and rot, laziness! Jeannie - can you please send me a piece of the cake?

Well,the kitchen light has not been off this morning as it is so dark and it looks like it is raining now. DH has gone to his aunts funeral today. She was a distant aunt and he was happy to just go on his own.

This afternoon will be taken up with knitting a dog blanket to send to Battersea cat/dogs home along with some toys before christmas.

P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pleased someone knew what I was talking about Jan, Farex and Farleys rusks were a lifesaver. I used to be partial to a rusk myself. :sm09: Yes I used those mini bottles for water. I remember gripe water but can't remember who made it. Did you use zinc and castor oil ointment for babies bottoms? Messy stuff I used to think.

Jeannie I'd like a slice of drizzle cake too, please!

Have you seen this? https://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=16462513&t=719410

I've sent a copy to Bonnie who sends her love to all and is hoping for a party when she can return to the kitchen!!

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite messy was that zinc & castor oil ointment Joan, but it did the trick.
Remember the concentrated orange juice and cod liver oil from the welfare when we took the baby to be weighed ? Not forgetting Virol. My Mum used to dip my baby sisters dummy in that :sm02: :sm16: 
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Remember the orange juice, not sure about Virol though. Did use Napisan? How things have changed...

Did you see this on my last post?

https://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=16462513&t=719410

I've sent a copy to Bonnie who sends her love to all and is hoping for a party when she can return to the kitchen!!

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Saw that about admin. glad you sent it to Bonnie, there's hope that we'll get her back soon.

Yes I used Napisan and would you believe I boiled the nappies in a bucket on the gas stove!! Didn't have a washing machine, couldn't afford it when I had Jon, my first baby, then the twins came along and Ron did agree to renting one !!
T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Took me back - all those terry nappies. I just got a try of the disposable ones when my youngest was still in nappies. The plastic bucket under the sink. Those were the days. Still at least we were eco friendly.

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Unlike the young Mums of today, but we managed didn't we? We made the best of what we had, we were happy though, if we needed anything we saved up for it. Ron was really against hire purchase, if we couldn't afford it we went without till we could.
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Pleased someone knew what I was talking about Jan, Farex and Farleys rusks were a lifesaver. I used to be partial to a rusk myself. :sm09: Yes I used those mini bottles for water. I remember gripe water but can't remember who made it. Did you use zinc and castor oil ointment for babies bottoms? Messy stuff I used to think.
> 
> Jeannie I'd like a slice of drizzle cake too, please!
> 
> ...


Very Good, I would have missed it, thanks for bringing it to our Attention Joan!
Thanks for alerting Bonnie about the news. Like everyone else I would love to see Bonnie with us.

W, X, Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Welsh cookies 

X


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Xword and jigsaw puzzles, makes a change from knitting.
Y Z or A,


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yams With Marshmallows again this year 

Z A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ah yes, the cloth nappies, what fun they were, haha. I remember emptying the contents into the toilet one day with the flush on and nearly losing the nappy. It was a right tug of war but fortunately I won, imagine the cost of calling out a plumber to clear the line. 
I remember the Farleys rusks too, they tasted nice, probably full of sugar though. 
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bake a pumpkin pie tomorrow, (Thanksgiving Day) I was a little under the weather today. Yesterday I saw the dentist and right after that got my flu shot. This is the first time I ever felt a little sick from getting the jab. 

Art brought home the turkey, gravy, stuffing, cream green beans & cranberry relish today. Tomorrow all I need to do is bake the sweet potatoes and warm everything else up. Oh eh of course I need to make the pumpkin pie. 

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Can your kitchen pals come too Ann ? We’ll have to sort out a vegan roast for Joan but I think all the other foods will be ok for her. Sounds a delicious menu though I have to admit, I’ve never tried pumpkin pie. Roast pumpkin, pumpkin soup, pumpkin scones and pumpkin cake I enjoy so I’m sure I would like the pumpkin pie.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't forget the paper hats, I've filled the motor bike up and am picking Joan up and we'll be there ready for the celebrations, Bonnie can ride in the side -car. Yee ha !!
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't worry about a vegan roast for me, I'll just have everything else as long as it's not cooked in animal fat!! haha!

Wouldn't it be lovely to all meet up for a good blether. Ah we can dream can't we.

XYZA


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, how special would that be Joan ? We’d all have so much fun and laughs. I’ll have to get a new passport as my old one is well out of date. Do you think an old Aussie Sheila would be allowed in to the uk yet, haha.
ZA


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

A great time to be had. Jan can you pick me up in the side car? I have the leather biker jacket and we could take turns as the driver as I have driven a motorbike before. I have never had pumpkin pie before and look forward to it. Wouldn't it be great if we could all meet up for real? What a time we would have. How about some lovely hot whisky toddies to keep us warm?

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-720002-1.html I've just finished this watercolour painting.

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

By heck Sandra, that’s a fantastic painting, you are certainly very talented. I love the different colours you’ve used, so full of nostalgia, I feel like I’m out having a walk there.
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

A look at your lovely painting of a snow scene Sandra, it's beautiful, you are very talented.
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Back when I was a kid, I enjoyed lots of snow fun. We often times went tobogganing or sledding down my Uncle's large covered snow hills. Today we got a dusting of snow, so pretty on a Thanksgiving Day. My Pumpkin Pie was baked this morning. I would love to have all my kitchen friends come join Art & I on this day. I will set the table with my best China and silverware. Being married to an Irishman our house always has Jameson. 
A friend of Art's brought him a bottle of Ginger Irish Whiskey. I would think that would make an excellent Hot Toddy with the Ginger in it. 

C


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Could just do with a hot toddy right now. Yummy!

Thank you to everyone for your kind words about my painting. I am having it made into some christmas cards, just hope they arrive here on time.

Happy Thanksgiving day! My youngest son is spending 2 days with two of his American friends and they are cooking a thanksgiving meal for them all tonight. I just wish I could be there. 

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Delightful to get a bit of snow on your Thanksgiving day Ann. I hope you enjoyed your special meal, it would be lovely to be able to spend it with you, Art and our dear friends from the kitchen. We’d have a right good old time eh ?
Sandra, I bet your son enjoyed his thanksgiving meal, is it the first time he’s taken part in thanksgiving ?
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Each time I hear snow mentioned I cringe, hate the wretched stuff, pretty when i's falling but a beast when it thaws then freezes over, treachrous to walk on.
Glad you enjoyed your Thanksgiving Ann, and I guess the sprinkling of snow did add to the beauty of it.
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Freezing slush is awful!! As you say Jan snow is pretty while it's falling but only if you can stay indoors, warm and cosy. I prefer Spring when the bulbs appear, before it gets too hot!!

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Give me Spring , I love it, and when you see the first snow-drops peeping up through the snow-- if we have any-- we know Spring is nearly here, then the daffies and tulips, all so pretty.
H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Hash browns with peppers for breakfast. 

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I could eat that right now-- it's my lunch time.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jan I'm fond of hash browns too, nice with an egg and mushrooms and maybe a veggie sausage for dinner.

Very cold and overcast here, have the light on now!!!! Horrid.

K


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Delightful to get a bit of snow on your Thanksgiving day Ann. I hope you enjoyed your special meal, it would be lovely to be able to spend it with you, Art and our dear friends from the kitchen. We'd have a right good old time eh ?
> Sandra, I bet your son enjoyed his thanksgiving meal, is it the first time he's taken part in thanksgiving ?
> 
> Keeps trying to sleet at the moment.
> ...


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lazy Day, partly cloudy and the turkey makes one feel sleepy. The turkey sure was good! 

Sandra what part of the USA does your cousins live? I live in the northern part of the states in Wisconsin and Sandy lives in Florida. Just wondering if your cousins live where we live. 

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Many years ago I had two pen pals who lived in America. One was from Massachusetts and we wrote to one another well into our teen years. I wish I still had their contact details but I suppose life often gets in the way. I had always planned on visiting the US one day but ended up in Australia instead. Whenever we had money for overseas travel we always chose to visit friends and family in the UK but who knows, one day, when Covid has disappeared and we’ve won the big lotto prize, we might get to the US, haha.
N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Marvellous your painting is Sandra. I like to paint watercolours but your is so realistic, I envy your talent.


Been out to Barnstaple today shopping. Had a lovely din dins while we were out. Rotten rain and winds all day. Still managed to find lots of pressies for the family.

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

No Way would you catch me on an airline at this time. COVID sure has been getting in the way even for people who live close. With the new Delta Variant, Art & I are becoming homebodies again. We got a mild case of the COVID and hate to get a repeat. 

O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

grandmann said:


> No Way would you catch me on an airline at this time. COVID sure has been getting in the way even for people who live close. With the new Delta Variant, Art & I are becoming homebodies again. We got a mild case of the COVID and hate to get a repeat.
> 
> O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Orange marmalade on toast 

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Peanut Butter & Banana on Toast, I have to admit I do like orange marmalade on an English Muffin. 

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quick, hide the peanut butter. Once a new jar has been opened it never seems to last long here. I like marmalade too, I used to buy the Roses brand of lime marmalade but now prefer orange.
Today I had porridge with a big dollop of vanilla yoghurt and a sprinkle of blueberries, very satisfying.
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really partial to all the above goodies on toast, don't forget peanut butter and Marmite/ vegemite.--- love it or hate it ha ha. 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shh! I love all sorts on toast especially, marmalade, marmite, cheese, baked beans and cheese together and marmite/vegemite and cheese tog!! YUMM...

Just had porridge and sultanas with oat milk, lovely and warming.

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Throwing it down with rain here, best place indoors, and Joan your porridge is the perfect way to start a miserable old day like today. The biscuit box food is getting low so better set to and make some more-- don't know where they all go ha ha-- well I do share them with the family.
We save the plastic containers the rice comes in when we have chinese take away, so I put some in them and give to the kids.
U wont believe it-- I just got up to look out the window and it's SNOWING !! I could not believe my eyes brrrr wasn't expecting that.
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very nice homemade biscuits, it's years since I made biscuits other than cheese straws!

Hope your snow doesn't settle, it's just raining here but cold 4C.

W


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Lazy Day, partly cloudy and the turkey makes one feel sleepy. The turkey sure was good!
> 
> Sandra what part of the USA does your cousins live? I live in the northern part of the states in Wisconsin and Sandy lives in Florida. Just wondering if your cousins live where we live.
> 
> M


Well, my christmas cake is in the oven. This year I have made a Mary Berry white christmas cake which I made last year and it was so good. Just hope this one has come out the same. Also got a pan on with lots of beetroot which I got at the market yesterday. We both got soaked but it was a good day out.

My cousins live at: Manhattan New York, Harvard Massachusetts , Fairfield Connecticut, Pittsburg Pennsylvania. One of my cousins who used to live in the Catskills New York died this year but I did get to see him back in 2013.

I hope you all had a wonderful Thanksgiving day.

It's very windy here today but nothing compared to the North. One of my friends has had their fences blown down in the North East (UK) and a covering of snow. I just hope this wind dies down soon.

More painting this afternoon and I WILL get this Robin done, no matter what. Bacon sandwiches for tea tonight with apple crumble and custard to follow.

A hot toddy or two are called for later.

XYZ or A


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Absolutely freezing here, but dry today. Got a curry on the stove. Just having a lazy day - yesterday we were out shopping etc., from 10 am till 7 pm. It takes some recovering from.

Just glad we are able to do it though. Lots of talk about closing down for Christmas again - I certainly hope not.



B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Breezy wind here and cooler temperatures. The cake sounds amazing Ann! 

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Breezy wind here and cooler temperatures. The cake sounds amazing Ann!
> 
> C


Cake was bake by Sandra and it does sound wonderful.
I wondering if she could ship a piece over my way to Wisconsin. I would have asked for the recipe but the baking is made a little different than we do in the States.

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

https://www.goodto.com/recipes/mary-berry-christmas-cake-recipe
Don't think you would go wrong if you follow Mary Berrys recipe Ann. Go on, have a go.
E


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.braxtedparkcookery.co.uk/cookery-school-blog-detail.cfm?post=154&title=Mary%20Berry%27s%20Light%20Christmas%20Cake

Every year I make a 2-3 christmas cakes but I have found this one to be our favourite. My youngest son has a one, I've made a one for us to eat now, then I will make another for christmas. BUT this cake does not keep like a traditional christmas cake as there is no spirits in it to preserve it. Last year I didn't realise and when I got my cake out of the tin to icing it, well, it was covered in mould!!!!! I had to quickly make another one on 23rd December. A job I could have done without but oh well.

Today DH is doing the dinner - Slow roast pork shoulder with crackling, roast potatoes, parsnips etc. Oh well the diet will have to wait until monday! Haha!

Another attempt this afternoon at painting a robin - these birds look good but I am finding them hard to paint. Have a lovely Sunday and stay safe and sane. Isn't it a worry with this new variant on the loose. Yesterday it was announced that there are 2 cases of it in the UK - one at Nottingham, one somewhere in Essex. !!!!!!!!!

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

https://www.paulhollywood.com/post/white-christmas-cake
Silly me Ann, I sent you the wrong recipe, this is the one you asked Sandra about, it isn't the normal rich fruit cake.
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fun and games with recipes! I shan't be making a Christmas cake. Not much point just for Dave (diabetic) and I. Will probably just have a small cake of some sort. 

This new variant is getting a bit close for comfort. It's just the other side of Thames from us. I hope it can't cross the water. 

Hope you have better luck with your robin, Sandra, one of my favourite birds. 

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gee, those recipes sound sooo good but I am like Dave (diabetic). I might cheat a little at Christmas by having a taste but baking a cake just for myself isn't too smart. Art and the rest of my family really didn't care for fruit cake. Joan I am worried about that new variant, they are saying this one is even worse than the other ones we had. I guess we need to become hermits. 

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hope this new variant doesn't reach us, I feel sorry for the areas it has affected, so worrying for us all.
Heavy frost last night and the paths were treacherous,snow is still lying on the ground as well, I'm going nowhere till it's safe to walk.
I


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

I’m just the same Jan - not going out today as our paths look like glass! Besides, the car is covered with a thin layer of snow which has frozen,brrrrrrr! Knitting a dog blanket for Battersea this afternoon then a hat for one of my friends as a little christmas present.

There are now 6 new cases of the new variant in Scotland. We are an island and we should be able to keep stuff out but it is impossible with people coming into the country all the time. I hope we are not in lockdown for christmas as my youngest son is coming home around 23rd December. 

Slow roast pork shoulder for dinner last night was lovely - all cooked by DH. I have taught him well as he couldn’t cook much when I came along. Cold meat sandwiches for tea tonight with stuffing and apple sauce, yummy.

Take care everyone and catch up soon.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Joan is staying put today, I have a UTI but have to go out tomorrow for an appointment at Gp surgery. 

Hard frost this morning but luckily no snow as yet!

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitchen Girls will help us during the shutdown, we have a nice group to chat with. I have been using some of the milk that the due date is close. I made pancakes for breakfast. Butterscotch pudding over the stove kind. 
I am in the process of making a couple pumpkin pies that is made with milk and eggs. 

L


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Love pancakes. So what time shall I pop round? I just cannot sleep!!! I'm sat knitting and watching The Chase with the sound off, interesting! ???? Night night all and catch up soon. X

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Must admit, we don’t need another strain of Covid do we. Apparently there’s three confirmed cases from air travellers in Sydney though the ‘ experts ‘ are saying it’s nothing to panic about. Tasmania will be opening its borders from the 15th December which is a bit of a worry but hopefully hubby and I we will be somewhat protected as we’ve had our Covid jabs. We will get our third booster too when we are allowed.
It’s another lovely sunny day here today and it’s the first day of summer tomorrow. Hope you girls in the uk are careful in the snow areas, lovely to look at but not safe to walk on those icy footpaths.
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nighty Nighty Sandra, now I can't sleep....it's one in the morning and wide awake. Sitting here having a dish of ice cream and a banana. I heard that bananas will help one sleep. I hope so. 

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

COh I do feel for you girls who have trouble sleeping, I'm very lucky and don't have that trouble.
Thankfully the snow has gone as quickly as it came, I'm pleased to say, we have rain now and thats raised the temperature up a bit, it doesn't feel so cold today.
Sandra, I'm hooked on the Chase, I tune into channel 4 in the evenings when nothing else on other channels, I love Bradley, especially when he gets the giggles over some of the answers to the questions.
I know he's in 'TheLarkins' but I can't get into this new series, it's just not like it used to be.The producers have tried to bring it up to modern times,( if you know what I mean !!) I don't think it works.
P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Pudding is special around holiday season 

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Waist lines and hips do not benefit though :sm02: :sm02: -- but who doesn't like a bit of pudding, I know I do .
X Y Z or A.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, I’ve got two small Christmas puddings sitting in my pantry, along with 6 Mr. Kipling mince pies. I haven’t made my own for a few years now, it doesn’t seem worth all the effort these days. I used to make rum balls and apricot balls ( containing Cointreau) but I don’t make them any more as we end up eating them all ourselves. I can’t afford to put the weight back on, I’m stuck on the 10 kilo loss but would like to lose a bit more.
ZA


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

my little gifts are wrapped this morning for our knitting pals. Tomorrow is our Christmas tea party. We are having it early as one of my close friends has been diagnosed with a brain tumour and secondaries and given 3 months. It will be 3 months by Christmas . We are noticing small changes in her. So really looking forward to a good old tea party. Making loads of home made goodies. and give her a lovely afternoon and her marvellous husband.

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-720441-1.html

The last picture is some of the hats and one of the two scarves that I made for the Battered Women's Shelter.

Since I can't show pictures yet I am glad Jeanne posted pictures. Many of my hats are going to the Cancer Center. Tonight, I was working on a local football team hat. Art said that hat goes to me. 
I know I need to make more of the Green Bay Packers Hats very popular in Wisconsin. After Christmas maybe I will make a few heart hats and more of the plaid hats. I have been averaging 8-10 hats a month. 
The girl who takes my hats said they are all gone the hats that I sent. I am happy I can give someone some comfort.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Been busy making hats, as you can see. 

Jeannie I am so sorry to hear about your friend, all we can do like you are doing is by giving her & her husband comfort. The tea party sounded like an excellent idea to give her. 

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Comfort will certainly be needed for Jeannies friend and family, how very sad. 
Ann, you and your KP charity pals are doing an amazing job, knitting all those lovely items for the ladies in need plus the cancer centre. You are all angels xx
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dozens of Ideas come to my head all at once for making hats and other times I don't know what to knit. Usually I have 3-4 patterns started. Then I get a call that she is picking up whatever I have made. Then the needles go clicking away to finish. Ha

E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Friends thank you for your kind thoughts. Yes it's dreadful to see your friend of many years suffer as she is. Her husband is doing marvels to keep her going. She gets very tearful now. She has a place ready for her at the hospice if needed.

Hoping for a good laugh this afternoon.

Baby Eloise had a little hiccup last night with her cold, Elsie brought home from school, which she started last week, just for a day as she is only 3. They took her to A & E but fortunately they were able to get her back on the straight and narrow and home by 4am. This is expected apparently - so they have said she can come straight in over the next four days and get a bed if she deteriorates further.

Fingers crossed she is over the worst and can get some immunity built up. 

F

F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

French bread for a sandwich 

G


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

burnt offerings.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Holy moly Roses, we don't have burnt offerings in our kitchen :sm01: 
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I hope that darling little Eloise is better today, very worrying when babies so young are poorly.

I'm also sad to hear of your friends illness Jeannie, I hope you all managed to cheer her up at the party and had a good sing-song.
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jingle Bells in the air, I can hear them through the city especially in Church and around the mall. Soon it will be Christmas! The way things look it might be Art & I alone again this year. 
Is this COVID ever going to end. 

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keep positive Ann, I’m sure even if it is just you and Art on your own at Christmas, I’m sure you will enjoy yourselves. Snuggle up together and count your blessings and keep on knitting, haha. 
I haven’t heard much Christmas music yet as we haven’t been going to the shopping centres. I’ve been ordering online, I did take advantage of some of the Black Friday sales. I needed some new clothes, hope they fit when they finally get here. I also ordered some little romper suits for Blake, he’s growing so quickly.
L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Lovely hats Ann I am donating toys for 2 groups who want toy donations. 

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Lovely hats Ann I am donating toys for 2 groups who want toy donations.
> 
> M


Many hearts will be grateful to you for donating toys. Sandy are you Mrs. Santa or could you be one of Santa's Elfs!!!

I have a Santa suit and Mrs. Santa outfits put away in the cedar closet. Art & I will never wear them again, another thing I should get rid of.

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Making lovely toys for the charity groups is going to keep you busy Sandy. Hope you will post a picture of your knits before you send them off. I wish I could get back into knitting again, the weather here has warmed up but I could still knit some cotton dishcloths.
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Night hours by us, we get up in the morning it's dark out and by 4:30 pm it's dark again. For Christmas I am going tomorrow to look for a Ottlite for my sister. She has been having trouble with her eyes. I know she would appreciate a good light to do her paperwork with. 

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh that’s a good idea Ann. 
We are now in daylight savings so it’s light when we get up and it doesn’t go dark until around 9pm which is great. I remember as a youngster growing up in the UK and coming home from school in the dark, and sometimes fog. It was always lovely, reaching my house and seeing the welcoming lights on and usually the smell of my mums baking. They were great days. 
P


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Putting pom poms on the bobble hats today. Got the majority of them made now. Probably two more hats to go and then I will be done. They turn out really brilliant - crochet not knitting - by going into the back of the stitch it creates rib.

Sue I too remember coming home and going in the front door to the lovely smell of mum's cooking. Even though I had had a school dinner and pudding, I was starving, and had a great chunk of fresh crusty bread and marmite to keep me going before mum dished up. I loved her cooking. Nothing fancy, but cooked long and lovely. 

I was skinny as a rake even though I had two cooked dinners and puddings. My time was spent playing out and I never walked anywhere. I ran round my friends house. Ran round the park. Ran down to the river. Ran everywhere. Wish I felt that lively now. 

Q


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Quite a daft day today. The arm came off my glasses so I had to nip them over to the opticians. They are sending them away and I am using my back up pair for now but they are a bit uncomfortable. Sent a piece of christmas cake off to my son (youngest) and his flat mates. He said that he didnt want a whole cake which is just as well as it cost me over £15 just to send the cake last year. Anyway it is in the post as we speak. We are going to a christmas market tonight at Uppingham, which I am looking forward to even though it is freezing outside. DH not feeling too good but he insists on going tonight. We might be back soon.

I used to be skinny as well once and then I went through the change and all bets are off. I have piled on 4stones since those days and just cannot get it shifted. One of my friends is just the same. I said to her that I am not dieting over the christmas period. Might wait until Easter - oh and then there are Easter eggs. Oh well.

R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Rocky road flavor ice cream 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

So skinny too when I was a youngster. My parents didn’t own a car so it was either walk, cycle or ride my scooter. When I think how much walking I had to do back then, even to school, no wonder I was skinny. I wasn’t allowed to have school dinners, I had to go home for lunch which was usually a sandwich or a bowl of soup. To be honest, I don’t think mum could afford the dinner money as there were three of us at school.
Hope you enjoyed the Christmas market Sandra.
By the way, I’ve managed to loose some weight by not snacking on sweet things. It sounds harder than it was and occasionally I’ll be naughty but I remember not to do it all the time. I feel a lot better having lost some of the surplus weight and I can fit into some of my smaller sized clothes. 
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The closet is looking pretty good, Susan when you can fit into some of your smaller clothes. I heard you have been doing some on-line clothes shopping for yourself & Blake! Hurrah for You!!!
I should follow your example; I cheat too much.... and not enough exercise. 

U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Unicorn favorites for the holidays 

V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very Merry Christmas! Tomorrow Art will be giving the gift of his blood to the Red Cross. I which I could but I have too many health problems, my doctor said no I can't. 

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well girls, we have another addition to our family, Ollie is going to have a new sister or brother. Mum and Dad don't want to know. They haven't told Oliie yet he's far too young to understand the long wait, they'll tell him when the time is nearer. It might even be born on my b/day, June 5th, wouldn't that be great ?
X Y or Z


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

A massive congratulation Jan! News of a baby is always great news! Fantastic! Now get them knitting needles and crochet hooks clacking away! I’m so pleased for you. 

We set off for the christmas market last night at Uppingham and half way there DH’s pick up conked out! We sat ages waiting for the AA and gave up and got a taxi home. He is there with it right now and waiting for a friend to come and give him a tow back. It looks like the radiator plus other things have gone! Great, just what we need. Well, I was absolutely frozen even though I was well wrapped up with hat, scarf, thick jumper, coat etc. The damn thing had no interior light so we had to manage with the torch on my phone. We got home after 2.5 hours and I was numb. Never did see any christmas market and I was glad to get something to eat and some hot chocolate. An early night but I just couldn’t sleep much at all - maybe got an hour or two, but nothing more. Hot toddies tonight! Doing nothing this afternoon but knit, knit and more knit. Have a lovely friday.

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Blimmin' ekk Sandra thats all you needed, what a shame you didn't get to the market, could've been worse you might have got there and you would've been a good way from home costing more than ever in a taxi.
Never mind, as long as you got home and warmed up is the main thing.
Yes, good news for Tom and his wife Cally, and it'll be lovely for Ollie to have a little playmate, not that he's lacking there with all the other little'uns. They'll all grow up together and we being such a close family there will be lots of getting sea-side and picnics, just like their Mums and Dads did, me and Grandad included, what lovely times we had as they grew up.
C


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Congrats Jan. another little tiddler on the way.. Get your needles out and get cracking.

I made a meat pie this morning. Can't wait. Enough for a couple of dinners too, so will freeze the rest. It surprising how long it takes to make a pie.

Can't eat it all at once.

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Delightfully happy news Jan, congratulations to you and the family. Another little one to love and cherish, you must be such a proud great grandma. You should write a book on all the wonderful family gatherings and holidays that you have had over the years and include lots of photos. It would make a great read and I’ll order a copy now, haha. 
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Easy bake oven 

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

First of all, Congratulations Jan with the new addition to the family!

Sunday I will be going to an indoor Christmas Mkt. It won't be a large one, our Wisconsin Czech Group will be putting it on. Every day we had something to do, tomorrow we promise our Gracie that we will look for a lap-top 
for her. This will be their family Christmas gift. This year we will be spending our Christmas alone. Hopefully now until Christmas Art & I can stay COVID Free. We both had our jabs. 

G


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Good idea - the laptop for the family. I've just got a 2lb Welsh Tea Loaf out of the oven. I'll try and post a pic. It is full of mixed fruit, cinnamon and mixed spice. You slice it up and then butter it like malt loaf.



F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fantastic looking tea loaf Jeannie, I bet your kitchen smells delicious. How long will that last before being gobbled up ? 
That’s our downfall I’m afraid, home baking doesn’t last long here, that’s why I rarely bake any more.
Ann, what a wonderful gift to Gracie and her family, you and Art are very generous.
G


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Gone by tomorrow hopefully. My son and family will have some and hopefully take home the rest. We can't handle all that nowadays.

Not many of us on here today. Hope everyone is enjoying themselves and ok.


H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Happy to share cake and biscuits with our families for those of us in the kitchen who can.
I've made a start on wrapping little bits for my g/grands stockings, I don't buy big toys because they have enough to open a shop ha ha, I give the Mums and Dads an envelope with money to either put in the kids account or clothes.
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I finish my Christmas giving today. My youngest daughter doesn't really need anything so I told her money will be put into the kids' bank acct. It's easy when they know what they want. Gracie got to pick out her lap-top.
We all seem to be happy with what she picked out. She didn't pick out the most expensive one it was within what we figure we would spend. Our son said just give him a lump of coal, ha ha. This will be another one where the money will go into his bank acct. Try to be fair with all three of our children. My sister was really happy with her Ottlite. So far, we had a nice Christmas. 

Jeannie your loaf looks sooo good I can almost smell it from where I am. 

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kitchens smell lovely with all the festive cooking,I agree with the gifts you are giving Ann, saves so much stress wondering what to buy especially as the kids grow up, young ones are always happy to receive a money gift, and the Mums and Dads don't really need anything, just to be together is fine by me. I've told my lot not to buy me anything either, a nice card suits me.
L


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Like to have something to unwrap though Jan. I remember my mother in law telling us not to get her anything years ago. We felt a little rejected. I now know what she meant, but I do try to remember that when it comes to my boys wanting to get me something. This year I have asked for silicon bakeware. They know I love baking so were pleased to get me some. I'm looking forward to trying it all. No doubt they will all benefit from nice bread and cakes.

Rotten weather and it is forecast to get worse next week. 

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Maybe you are right Jeannie, it is nice to have something to unwrap and even though I've asked them not to I know they'll get their heads together and get me something, my little radio has packed up and they know about that.. sooo--- :sm07: 
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice new radio for Jan for Christmas. Silicone bakeware for Jeannie, what about Ann, have you sent your letter off to Santa yet ? Haha. I never know what to ask for as I really don’t need anything so my family usually give me gift cards.
It saves on postage too. 
O


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Oh yes sometimes they give me M & S vouchers. They know I like the clothes in there. It's a nice treat to buy a sweater from Marks . I usually only get my socks and knickers in there. 


P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Past memories of M & S, always great quality and lovely food aisles. I can order online to them and did get some undies from them last year. I remember years ago when I was in my teen years, buying a pair of green tartan tights from them.
I loved those tights and used to wear them with my witches britches ( do you remember those )? 
Q


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Quite dark here right now and it is raining. The kitchen light has not been off but my shopping is done for the week and it looks like an afternoon of knitting.

Yesterday I had a lovely morning out with an old friend from years ago. We went for a coffee or two and talked over old times, it was lovely. Then I met another friend and we went to the bingo. No luck. DH was fitting a heater in the conservatory and was glad that I was going out for the day. Much drilling! Well, I got back and the house looked like a murder scene! DH was nowhere to be seen. Then my phone rang and he needed picking up from our local critical care centre!!!! My legs started to shake as there was a lot of blood on the floors. This is the first day that I have been out in ages. I picked him up and he has a fat eye, very bruised and swollen face, cuts to his cheek etc. He had been drilling under the workbench and the drill had bounced back out and hit him in the face. He was wearing glasses at the time and it doesn’t bear thinking about what might have happened. The cut on his cheek had bled so much. He looked terrible so I had to tackle the mess while he sat down. He was badly shaken but a lot better today. What a week! Because I was out he had managed to get a taxi to the critical care centre and the driver helped him into the building. Hopefully all on the mend today. 

R


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Ridiculous isn't it, you never know what's gonna happen next. Sorry you got such a shock and hope hubby is soon mended. About 5 years ago I got a call when I was out from hubby *I've hurt myself, can you come home*. I knew it must be bad because he never calls me when I'm out. Blow me he had been attending to his ride on lawn mower and cut the top section of his finger right off.

It was awful. He's alright now although sometimes I call him stumpy. It was a dreadful shock to see it and backwards and forward to the hospitals for micro surgery to save the joint and we had to travel to Exeter. About one hour and twenty minutes away. Not a good memory.

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

So many bad accidents happen at home that's why we should be so careful as we get older. Hope hubby soon recovers after that ordeal Sandra, what a fright for you as well.-- and Sue Scoty was lucky not to lose his finger.
I've been to market today, got soaked when I got off the bus it was chucking it down, luckily I had my warm waterproof coat on. I tried to sneak past the wool stall, but couldn't resist a look-- and bought 3 lovely balls of James Bret colours Laura likes for Finley (Autumn shades) to make him a blanket for when he's older, all the kids have one and still use them-- big and little, they call them Nans heirloom blankets. ha ha.
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Traumatic time for you Sandra, arriving home to see all the blood on the floor and hubby nowhere to be seen. Sounds like something from the tv series, Silent Witness. Good to know that hubby is ok, though rather bruised and sore. It reminds me of earlier this year when Scoty ended up in the ambulance with the possible brain injury after hitting his head in the garage. These men certainly keep us girls on our toes.
Jan, it’s good that you had a little splurge and bought the yarn, it will keep your fingers busy during the winter months and I’m sure Finley will love his blanket from his great grandma.
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U are so lucky Sandra, that everything turn out OK for your husband. What a story, what a shock to find all that blood!

Freezing today, it's 15 degrees F. I wash our bedding today, worked on a word search where I can win money if they draw my entry. This one isn't an easy one. It filled two pages of our newspaper. I need to find 5 more words. I won't give up; I have until the 20th of Dec. to submit it. 

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very best of luck trying to find your word search Ann. They can be frustrating at times. Hope you win the prize, nice for Christmas. I’ve been sending so many of my magazine puzzler competitions in, i buy two weekly magazines and two monthly ones but I’m still waiting to win a prize since I moved to Tasmania.
We’ve got the family coming for a quick visit over the weekend, they are going to look at two block of land that are for sale close by. It’s so exciting to even think they are considering moving here. I’m over the moon but we’ll have to wait and see. They would have to sell their house in Brisbane first but things are selling very quickly at the moment. 
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Wishing you luck with your puzzle Ann, also Sue I'm hoping your son and Bec and Blake of course manage to sell their house and move to Tazzy, wouldn't that be just great-- fingers crossed.
It's cold , blowing like the clappers and raining here, so when I've had a tidy round I'm going to try to finish off wrapping the bits and bobs for the littlies Christmas.
X Y or Z 
P.S, Sue how exciting for you having your family stay over the weekend
A


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Also wishing you luck with the puzzle Ann. I forgot about word searches and I used to love doing them. Sue that is great that you are having family staying over. I am a bit gutted about my eldest son who is staying with his family at their holiday place for the christmas and new year along with all of his inlaws. They are invited and we haven’t been. Feel a bit down in the dumps about it today but we will have a lovely christmas here with my youngest son. I will have to try and get to there house (up here) to hand over the cards and pressies (mostly money). Well, you cannot choose your family can you? Sorry for venting! 

DH is on the mend with a very swollen face but the cuts are healing and he still cannot see out of his left eye. All going well, according to his dr though.


B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Being left out from your son and his family at Christmas,-- I understand how you must be feeling, but as you say ' You can't choose your family'- but at least you can choose your friends. I'm sure you'll have a lovely time with your other son, and drink a toast to absent family. Glad hubs is on the mend, a very nasty thing to happen for him. 
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Crumbs! it's all been going on in my absence!!!

After a two week reaction to the booster jab, I've had a UTI and then an adverse reaction to the antibiotics, starting to feel better now.

Hope everyone is well. Must go back and catch up with everyone.

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Christmas Word Search is done, Yippee! Now I can submit it, there are 4 prizes: one for $100 two for $50 and two for $25. If I win or not it was a challenge finding all the words, Art was even helping looking last night. 

Today is colder than yesterday 11 degrees F. the sun is out that helps warm things up. 

Sandra, even though your hubby doesn't look the greatest at this time, he still the same man. The doctor said he will make it that's all that counts. We might not have our family home for Christmas, but we have our loved one with us. This year will be the same as last Art & I will be spending our Christmas the two of us. We decided not to even bother with a tree. It takes too much work to put one up for just the two of us. 

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dear Sandra, try not to let the Christmas and New Year arrangements bother you. You’ve got your wonderful youngest son spending time with you which is going to be amazing. I’m sure your other son will still be inviting you over to their holiday place for get togethers. By the sounds of it, you and hubby are the lucky ones as you actually live there whereby the in-laws can only dream about living there by spending holidays there. Haha
Joan, great to hear you are getting over your health issues. Hopefully, that’s it for a good while, how’s Dave going ? 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Exactly Sue, Christmas this year is not as we would wish. I'm with Ann, I don't think we shall bother we the tree this year. Susan can't have her booster until the 19th Dec. and with this new variant we've all decided to postpone our "Christmas lunch" until things improve. I have Quorn roast in the freezer and shall keep a pudding in the cupboard!!

Dave is Ok, thanks for asking, he's waiting for cataract surgery in January. He has been referred to a private hospital which is used by the NHS. Ordinary NHS waiting list is a year. 

Good news about your son and family!

F


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Feel better about christmas already. Yes, they can get on with it and I will have my youngest son here for the christmas period. We are heading off to Whitby on 30th December until 3rd January while my youngest son wants to spend new year with his friends at London. Provided we are not all in lockdown. 

Thank you to everyone in this kitchen - you have cheered me up and now I see the positive side.

I know I will get to see my eldest son, DIL and grand kids in the New Year as I have decided to invite them over here for dinner one night after 3rd January. Big pants are back on!!! ???? 

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good for you Sandra, you have a jolly good Christmas, and look forward to a few days in Whitby, wish I was coming with you ha ha.
I hope your eldest son and his family are able to visit in the new year, that would be a great start for 2022.
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Healthy 2022!!! Won't it be nice that they found a cure for the virus, and it will go away permanently. 

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

It certainly would be great if they find a cure for the virus plus all the other horrible things like cancer. We can only hope that one day the big C is a thing of the past.
Sandra, I’ve never been to Whitby but it looks a lovely place, judging by what I’ve seen on various tv shows ( Heartbeat ) being one of them.
Talking of tv shows, a new series of Call the Midwife is being advertised, express from the UK. This will be brilliant as I do love that series.
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Feeling very doubtful about a cure for this horrible virus being found for next year, scientists are working very hard to find a cure but it ain't going to happen overnight, sorry to sound pessimistic but ---
Having my feet done today, a lovely lady comes to my house, she works for the NHS but has a few private patients, me being one of them . Last year I gave her a granny blanket, she loved it, her little boy loved it too, so I made him one, helped use up my stash he he.
Bought some outdoor lights, battery driven, for my little hibiscus tree near my front door, looks very pretty, I got the soft white ones, they are not so harsh as pure white ones.
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good as the scientists are I can't see this virus going away any time soon. I think you are right Jan and we will have to live with it possibly with annual boosters like the flu jab. We shall have another Christmas dinner when Susan can get here, even if it's not till Easter.

Cold windy and miserable here! Soon be the winter solstice and then days will be a little longer! Hope Sue is enjoying some summer weather!

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Having a snowstorm coming later tonight into Sat. I don't mind staying in for a day or two. It's a good way for me to catch up with my Christmas Cards & Knitting. I am so glad I have purpose to knit; this will help the Winter months to go quickly. Sue, enjoy your warm weather as it lasts. Did you hear any more about your kids moving closer to you? 

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Having a snowstorm coming later tonight into Sat. I don't mind staying in for a day or two. It's a good way for me to catch up with my Christmas Cards & Knitting. I am so glad I have purpose to knit; this will help the Winter months to go quickly. Sue, enjoy your warm weather as it lasts. Did you hear any more about your kids moving closer to you? 

I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Jack Frost is in your area Ann. It was cold and then humid again. 

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kitchen temperature is the best place to be on these cold days. Here where I live is quite humid today, no wind or rain, and sun even trying to peep through.
I've done all my Christmas shopping, wrapped the presents now I can settle to my crochet.
L


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Love to say that I have done the same Jan but I have to buy the wrapping paper yet! 

I got the blood tests back and all ok but the headaches are still lingering today. This afternoon we are out to a christmas meal at a local pub with DH’s car friends. I know a 2-3 couples but that is all. Oh well, big pants on and enjoy the food and drink. A taxi so we can both have a drink and not worry about the driving.

A dog blanket finished yesterday so I will get the two of them send off this week for Battersea. 

M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Must admit the weather much the same here Jan. Haven't wrapped any presents, we won't be seeing anyone over the Christmas period. Just each other, haha. 

Hope your headaches stay away Sandra so that you can enjoy your meal out. 

I have an appointment at Boots tomorrow to have my hearing aids checked and then we will be at home till the new year. Let's hope it will be a better one... 

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

New sort of hearing aids Joan, Boots have them they are called 'Blue tooth' . very , very pricey. When I went for my last test the audiologist suggested I could have them-- not at that price though ha ha.
Got biscuits in the oven, ginger oat cakes is what they really are, but I think theyr'e more like hob nobs.
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh I'm sure they will try to sell me some new ones, mine are nearly seven years old! Dave had one new rechargable one from our private optometrists a year ago and that was £1800.00. Mine have done well for their age I think.

P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Papa’s Bear Porridge 

Q


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Quite a lovely christmas lunch yesterday with DH’s car friends. Not as boring as I thought it would be with some really nice people there. I managed to sit next to a lovely lady who had just started to knit again last year during the lockdown. So chuffed that I was able to help her with a problem she had with a pattern. It is a yearly thing so I probably wont see her again until then. 

My youngest son is phoning some time today with hopefully the date for when he is coming home for christmas. 

It is dark, dismal and wet here this morning. I would love to hang the washing out this morning but it will have to go in the drier. Must buy some christmas wrapping paper and get some things wrapped. I’ve made my friend a knitted cowl which I hope she likes. Mostly cash and vouchers but I do have some sweets to go with them.

Jan - keep me some of those lovely biscuits please.
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Real noticable change in weather temp. today, no wind or rain and quite pleasant, certainly don't need to light the fire, won't risk hanging washing out though, it can go on the airer in the spare room.
Biscuits and a cuppa waiting for you Sandra--- glad you enjoyed your Christmas lunch and met a nice lady.
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really ought to get my hearing checked again, I seem to need the tv volume up higher these days so it’s probably time for some hearing aids.
We had a lovely weekend with the family and I got lots of cuddle time with Blake. He wasn’t very happy yesterday though, we are wondering if he’s started to teeth as his cheeks were bright red, plus he’s drooling all the time and chewing on his fists. Bec gave him a teething ring but he prefers his own fingers and fists. He’s only just turned four months yesterday so maybe his teeth are starting early.
On Saturday we looked at some blocks of land nearby and a couple of houses. Everything in Tasmania has gone up in price since Covid began, many things are being sold to mainland buyers without them even seeing the properties. It really is crazy as some of the houses are just like shacks. Anyway, they’ve decided to wait and see before making a decision to move here which we think is sensible. 
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sue what a great time you had with your family, poor baby Blake with them nasty toofypegs, Finley is doing the same, it must be like us having toothache. It's wise of the young ones to wait and see before making the move to Tazzy,it would be lovely to have them nearby you, but there is no hurry is there.
T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Ten years ago I got my hearing aids. Although I have had a few replacements over the yers. The NHS are marvellous here. I can pop in and get them mended any morning. They send me new tubes, domes and batteries in the post to save me going into town. I would love some blue tooth ones though - shame they are not on the NHS yet.

Sadly my dear friend Joy past away on Tuesday last. She had a very dignified ending with her brain tumour managed very well with system to see her pain free at the end at home.

So terrible for her husband .

U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Ugly Holiday Sweaters 

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very sad time for your friends husband-- and you of course.
You are lucky to get that service for your hearing aids Jeannie, I think I need new ones, the ones I have must be 5 years old, they don't seem to work very good just lately, maybe have them checked in the new year.
W


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

down here they send for me every three years Jan, to come and have a hearing test and upgrade my hearing aids. If I loose one or drop it in the sink they replace it for me and all for free. Marvellous isn't it.

Do you replace the tubes and domes regularly. It could be a problem.

XYZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Xtra Sympathies go out to you Jeannie and your friend's husband. It is a sad time when you lose a friend especially around the Holidays. 

YZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes Jeannie, that is marvellous service you get with your hearing, and you might be right the tubes and cones might need replacing.
Well I'm up with the lark this morming, one of my sons had arranged to take me shopping, but just had a call from him to say he's woken up with sore throat and sneezing, so we've cancelled it, as he said he doesn't want to pass it on to me, he thinks he caught it from one of the lads at work.
X Z or A


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

An awful time for you Jeannie and your friend’s husband, so sorry. One of my good friends are having a terrible time right now. Her husband phoned last night to say that she is back in hospital. She has had MS for years and had a bad reaction to the Covid booster jab about one month back. He couldn’t awake her the next morning and the ambulance crew brought her round with oxygen and then rushed her to hospital. Well she has taken another bad turn. He has ill health himself after recovering from oesophageal cancer and he also had bowel cancer 5 years ago. I didnt sleep much last night and feel really weepy this morning. 

Also I had to pass my daughters house on Sunday on our way back home from the christmas meal and I saw them in there. We have now been estranged for 7 years and I do not know just what I have done. I will send her card off this weekend with a gift voucher in and a little note to ask how she is. I know there will be no acknowledgment but it gets there because I send it “signed for”

It’s dark and wet here and I have an appointment at the opticians this morning.

Jan - my youngest son phoned yesterday and he has a sore throat and sounded terrible. He’s off work sick and hopefully coming home some time next week. I just want to hug him but not right now when he is full of bugs.

Big pants on day! B


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Best wishes to you all for a Merry Christmas. So sorry to hear all that Sandra. It's a wonder how we all carry on when things go so badly at times - but we do. Had Ian, Emma, Elsie and Eloise round for a roast dinner and trifle yesterday. Had a lovely time - all of them healthy at last. It did me so much good to see them all. 

Just being with them keeps me happy for days.


C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Children we Love them all but there are times we just don't know what to do.... I know Susan has a son and now Sandra has a daughter who has been estranged. Our youngest daughter keeps her distance from us. What is sad she has 4 children, our Grandchildren that is taken away from us. We have one granddaughter that is our pride and joy from our middle child. She is 11 and we took care of her since she was born. We saw her couple of times a week at that time. When we weren't taking care of her, she was with a houseful of kids that her babysitter baby sat for. I thought it was important that she spent some time with kids her own age. Since now she is in school, we see her during her breaks. She brought sooo many memories. Our son never had any kids, and he keeps in touch with us. He is our Administrative of our Will. Hopefully we live long enough that our GD be of age to take over the household. She is the only one who really takes interests what's happening in our house. 

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dear me, so many of us with family issues. My two daughters didn’t even make the effort to see me when I was in Brisbane recently. I sent the younger one a message saying that we would visit the town where they live and take them out for lunch. I thought it would be nice for them to finally meet their nephew as they haven’t made any effort to go and see him, despite it only being an hours car ride away. I received a reply saying she was helping a friend with her chickens and maybe we could meet up next time I’m in Brisbane !!! I hadn’t seen them for three years and it might be a while before I manage to have another visit. I told her that I would be staying for another week before returning here but I didn’t even get a reply.
At least I know where I stand and they must still be very annoyed with me for moving to Tasmania. It still hurts though but I’m finally letting go.
So sorry to hear the sad news Jeannie, I hope your late friends husband has got lots of support.
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Every time I hear or read about family troubles makes me feel so lucky. I asked the young man next door how his Dad was as I hadn't seen him all this year, he used to visit Jack and help him with things around his house, his answer was,-- Oh, we had a bit of falling out. I told him how sorry I was and to try to make it up as life is too short.
F


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Feel envious Jan - you have a fantastic family. I was walking around the supermarket this morning and it is a good job for the mask because I was crying. I had to get a card for my friend - get well card. All those lovely cards for mam and gran and I wont get one from my daughter. Her card and voucher plus my grand daughters cards and money are all ready to post. The other night I spoke to one of my friends in the north east (UK) and she said of the family day they are having on Christmas Day and she apologised. I asked her not to apologise as I am so happy that they are all so close and together. I try not to let it get to me but just knowing that my eldest son, DIL, 2 GC’s plus DIL’s parents and her brother and his girlfriend are all going to my eldest son’s holiday home from 23rd December for the whole of the festivities. Also I have phoned my eldest son 4 times now in the last week, no joy, no answer to 3 calls. When he did answer he said he was hurrying out the door and would phone me back. I am still waiting. I feel so sad.

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gee Whiz, none of us deserve children who won't respond to us. We keep reaching out to them and maybe some day. My daughter took me off her Facebook but when it was my Birthday this past July. I asked her there is only one thing I want and that is to leave me see your Facebook. My son was showing me his Facebook so I could see what was going on with our Grandchildren. My daughter lets the whole world see her kids except for her own Mother. At least we have each other in the kitchen to empty out to. Life goes on and we try to make the Best with what it has given us. Thank God we have other children that we can reach out to and a grandchild that we keep in contact with. 

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got no excuse--has your son Sandra, he could have found time to give you a quick call, or even a text, I know young ones are always busy, but to ignore Mum is really bad. Don't dwell on it Sandra, maybe as the girls get older they'll ask to come to see you. It's so sad when families drift apart, and it's usually over 

something silly. I hope you can come to some agreement to meet up in the New year.
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hard for so many of us here but we have our good time memories of our kids growing up and the happiness back then. I’m so thankful that I have such a close relationship with my younger son and his wife. She is more like a daughter to me than my own girls and she FaceTimes me every day so that I can see Blake. 
Yes Jan, you are so blessed that you have such a loving family, also Joan is so close to her daughter Susan too. 
Try to stay positive Sandra and enjoy your time with your dear hubby and younger son. Hope your son is feeling much better now.
I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Irish baking 

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Junipers in the gin. 
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kicking around the idea about going back to the public pool. We have been staying away due to the virus. But I really need it, the walking in the pool never bother me as it does walking on the sidewalks. 
I saw the doctor today and I know I need to get in more exercise because it's affecting my health. 

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just heard the tragic news on TV about the terrible accident with a bouncy castle in Tasmania. All those poor little children out for a day of fun and this happened.What a thing to happen just before Christmas, parents and families must be devastated, my heart goes out to them


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Know what you mean Jan, I was so upset when I heard it on the radio this morning. At that stage they just said that there had been an incident at one of the schools involving a bouncy castle. They were asking people on the nearby roads to make way for all the emergency vehicles. We hadn’t realised how tragic the accident was until we turned on the tv and heard that two children at that stage had been killed. Now they’ve said there has been another two who have lost their lives plus other children are in hospital with critical injuries. It was supposed to be a fun break up day from school, ready for the Christmas holidays. It’s hard to get my head around it, you send your children off to school expecting they will be safe and sadly, some never come home again. It’s so very sad.
L


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Likewise, was very sorry to hear about those kiddies. Can't imagine the heartbreak this has caused. We have had some deadful news stories involving dead children this week. 

Not nice to think that we have the kind of parents in this country that would do that to innocent little ones.

M


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

My heart goes out to those poor families. As you have said, we send them off to school expecting them to be safe and well. So sad.

The news lately has been tragically about children’s deaths. One little girl murdered by her mothers partner. A female who did kick boxing and the photos bore the horrible evidence. I cried when I saw what this monster had done to the poor mite. The child was beautiful and hopefully this evil woman is locked away for life! Her mother got 8 years in jail but she should have got more because she knew what was going on. How can anyone do this? 

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nasty business just before Christmas, one feels so sorry for the families. It must have a lasting effect on the other children involved...


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh!! how Sad, the parents of these children will never have a joyful Christmas again, I would think. Their missing child will always be on their minds. 

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Posies of flowers, teddy bears and other tributes have been left at the school gates. I woke up this morning to hear that a fifth child has passed away overnight. To think that this time yesterday, there would have been so much excitement at the school, ready for the anticipation of a fun day. 
Yes, I heard about the little girl who had been murdered by her mothers partner, it made me feel so upset. So many sick, cruel people out there and I hear that the relatives of the little girl had contacted the authorities as they had been worried about how she was being looked after. 
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quiet Night all over the World, there are Angels among us this Christmas!

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really pleasant evening last night as we went to the Veterans golf Christmas dinner. It was nice to meet so many of the chaps who Scoty plays golf with and now I can put a face to their names. I got to meet a few of the wives too, everyone was very friendly and welcoming and the meal was delicious.
S


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Sue - glad you have had such a good time.

Awful news to wake up to here. A really bad fire at south London has claimed the life of 4 children, two sets of twins. The fire was around 7.00pm last night. Such a tragic thing to happen. No mention of the parents.

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

The news just lately is depressing, all these terrible things happening around the world on top of the b***dy covid.
Nice treat for you Sue to go out and have a lovely meal with Scotys golf chums and wives.

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Unhappy news about the house fire and the loss of the children Sandra. So many awful things happening right now involving innocent children. I’m getting to the stage where I dread putting the news on tv, I hardly read newspapers these days as I would get so depressed ! 
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very sad news about those poor lovely little kids,I'm same as you Sue, I don't read news papers and very rarely catch the news on TV.
Well I'm trying to get in the spirit of Christmas, I've strung my cards on the wall, and got a nice surprise when I got home from town and opened the 2 boxes of'' light up stars ''from the £ shop, I even got 12 batteries for them -- guess how much ? ha ha ha.They look so pretty, just 12 stars on the wire which I've taped along the edge of a shelf in the lounge. I really didn't think they'd be any good, but they are- and just the same as I paid £6 for in another shop, I've hung them on the fence in my front garden, they are outdoor ones, the others indoor only. Oh and I've hung my stocking up over the mantle piece hehe.
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Well your decorations sound very festive Jan, I have put my few cards up but they seem very slow arriving this year. Had one this morning which took eleven days from Sheffield!!

I was lucky when I went to Boots about my hearing aid. It just needed a new speaker, fitted free of charge. Shan't be going out again till after Christmas. Susan was disappointed she couldn't come up as she couldn't book a booster until 19th Dec. Hopefully things will get better and we can see her in the New Year. We'll have another Christmas then. 

XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You were lucky to get free attention to your hearing aids Joan, good for you.
What a disappointment for you Dave and Susan not being able to have a normal Christmas, but in the New year you'll be able to make up for it even though it's not the same, bloomin' covid has spoilt things for all of us hasn't it. We just have to be thankful that we are all well and can make the best of a bad job grrrr.
Egg bacon beans and fried bread for my dinner tonight, and a mince pie to follow.
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> You were lucky to get free attention to your hearing aids Joan, good for you.
> What a disappointment for you Dave and Susan not being able to have a normal Christmas, but in the New year you'll be able to make up for it even though it's not the same, bloomin' covid has spoilt things for all of us hasn't it. We just have to be thankful that we are all well and can make the best of a bad job grrrr.
> Egg bacon beans and fried bread for my dinner tonight, and a mince pie to follow.
> A


A disappointment yes Jan, but we would rather be safe then sorry. This virus is taking away our normal life.

I thought I would be told my h/aids were too old - I've had them nearly seven years!!!

We are having duck eggs, veggie bacon, mushrooms and beans with toast. No mince pie though! :sm11:

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bah Humbug on this Virus that is taking away our normal life! 

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Covid is robbing us of our every day lives, lets hope the new year brings better times for us all.
I agree with you Joan, it is better to be safe than sorry, I expect Susan feels the same.
I have never had a duck egg, are the yolks lovely and big.? 
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Duck eggs I have used in baking, they are very rich. 
I think that here in Tasmania we will be having to wear masks soon. After being Covid free for so long, now that all the borders are opened we are going to be seeing many cases here as well. Scoty and I get our booster shots at the end of February unless we can get them brought forward.
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Every shot of the vaccination we had including the booster. Art & I both had mild cases of the Covid besides. Someone told me we are really protected from the virus now. At least I hope we don't end up in the hospital if we do catch it again. I had a scare the other night when my vision went blur. The doctor thought it was caused by constipation after he took x-rays of my stomach. I said my stomach was bothering me some but really scare me when my vision went blur for at least 20 minutes. 

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Freakish think to happen Ann. Have you been ok since this happened ? 
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good grief Sue, having to mask up again doesn't sound good, why they open up the borders I do not know, especially when it's pretty much in control in Tazzi. It's the same here, people are allowed to go traipsing off abroad, ok they have to show proof of all the vax,-- but lets face it , is it worth the risk.
That was scary for you Ann, hope you are ok now.
H


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Have just heard from my youngest son who tested positive for Covid last week but didnt want to phone and let me know in case I worried. He assures me he will be ok by 23rd December but it might be Christmas Eve by the time he gets here. I dont care as long as he is ok. I felt gutted once he phoned but settled down now after a cuppa or 3!!!! He has had a terrible sore throat and knew instantly that it must be the Omicron variety. Poor lad has had all of his jabs and had Covid last new year. Fingers crossed that he is ok. 

I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

How people go off abroad just for a holiday I don't know... We don't go anywhere we don't need to, almost living like hermits. 

Yes Jan duck eggs have large rich yolks. I get Clarence Court Braddock Whites Free Range from Sainsburys or Morrisons. I remember when my brother and I were very small and visited our grandparents we would share a large boiled duck egg which had been cut round it's middle for breakfast!! :sm11: :sm09: 

Hope you don't have wear masks Sue, not good if you wear glasses.

How are you now Ann, better I hope.

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I am feeling better, I have another appointment to see the doctor on Dec. 28. Since he told me I could do anything to loosen up I thought I might go for it. I do go regularly every morning I was surprised this happen to me. 
Usually, I can't eat over easy eggs because I get the diarrhea from them. Yesterday morning and this morning I had two each morning. McDonald's Food bothers me today we stop for two Big Mac's and French Fries. Prunes I always like them, the doctor said I know that is bad for your diabetes but for a short time I would suggest you take them. MMMM Prunes I love snacking on them. So far, no diarrhea but I don't have that bloated feeling and I am going more than usually. Sorry, what a Story :sm16: 

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just make sure you don’t go too far from the bathroom Ann, all those prunes, haha. I must admit, it’s not a laughing matter when constipation strikes but glad you are feeling much better.
Yes, just heard that we have to start wearing masks now while shopping etc. After being safe in Tassie for so long, I knew this would happen once the borders were opened. All to do with the economy and helping tourism get back on its feet apparently. 
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Keeping my mask handy but not religiously wearing mine yet. It really makes a person think when Sandra said her son had his vax and had COVID last year and still came down with another case of the COVID. 
I might have to get into a habit of start wearing my mask regularly. 

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Looks like that’s the way to go, keep masking up and washing our hands. It is a worry that Sandra’s son has had Covid twice, even again after getting his shots. Hopefully he hasn’t been as poorly this time around and will be able to spend time with his mum and dad over Christmas. I’m sure that Sandra will spoil him.
M


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

My youngest son has texted today and he says he feels a lot better but has a really bad sore throat. He has tested positive for Covid and it looks like it is the Omicron variety. He has kept up to date with the shots as well. Worrying times. Hopefully he will get here for either 23rd or 24th but if not then we will have our christmas meal later. I cannot cook a dinner on Christmas Day without him. Sue - he will get thoroughly spoilt once he gets here. Wednesday is planned for baking his favourite cheese scones cut in the shape of christmas trees, Sausage and apple rolls with apple and mincemeat pies. They will freeze if he isn’t here. DH says he can wait until the lad gets here. All on hold. Presents to wrap this afternoon and DH is doing pork chops and veg for dinner tonight. Might knit another dog blanket for Battersea.

N


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

mop


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Not sure what to do, any advice would be welcome.

I have knitted with James C Brett a scarf for DH but the bottom and sides have rolled. I knitted garter stitch along the top and bottom with 3 sts of garter along each side. I thought this would cure it but NO!

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Emmy Cat said:


> Not sure what to do, any advice would be welcome.
> 
> I have knitted with James C Brett a scarf for DH but the bottom and sides have rolled. I knitted garter stitch along the top and bottom with 3 sts of garter along each side. I thought this would cure it but NO!
> 
> O


Of course, you must have blocked it. I was given a scarf that rolled that was made from acrylic yarn, I steam blocked it. I then folded the scarf and lay some heavy books on top of it for at least a week. 
The scarf lay straight for me afterwards. Maybe someone else has some other ideas.

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pork chops and roast veggies are on our menu too tonight Sandra. I’m afraid I can’t help with advice for your curling scarf but Ann’s sounds like a good suggestion.
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite a treat pork chops would be for me, ages since I had a nice tender chop, difficult to cook for one person. 
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Right Jan, I’ll pop an extra chop in the oven for you, be here for 6pm, haha. Wouldn’t that be magical if we could put you in a time machine and whisk you here. What fun we would have, especially if our other kitchen pals could be here too.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Something that we might think about, do you think the kitchen group could ever do a Zoom? Won't that be grand all of us getting together. 

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Terrific idea Ann, that would be amazing. I can do FaceTime but I’ve no idea how to do Zoom, I would need some techy advice for that.
It’s been a funny day weather wise today. It was breezy and sunny first thing so I got all geared up to do some gardening. I got my little wagon, the loppers, sécateurs and the grandpa weeder and started working along the driveway. I spent a good hour, weeding and clipping back some shrubs then suddenly it went very dark and down came the rain.
Lucky, Scoty was just getting home from his 9 holes of golf so I left everything in the wagon and hitched a ride back up to the house otherwise I would have got drenched. Then the sun came out but we decided to have lunch and now it’s raining again. 
U


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Of course, you must have blocked it. I was given a scarf that rolled that was made from acrylic yarn, I steam blocked it. I then folded the scarf and lay some heavy books on top of it for at least a week.
> The scarf lay straight for me afterwards. Maybe someone else has some other ideas.
> 
> P


U have a good idea there. I am going to steam block it on the ironing board and see if I can get it to lay flat. DH loves the scarf so I hope I don't spoil it. Fed up with the dark grey days but it is the shortest day tomorrow, yahoooo!!!! Light nights are a coming. I started a hat last night on my circular needles and I am chomping on the bit to get it done.

Hope to hear from my youngest son later today as he is getting tested again then. Fingers crossed! I soooooooo want him to get better soon. Love him to bits and miss him like mad. DH driving me mad today so I am off to bingo this afternoon and hopefully win a little something.

V


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Very happy to have received a Christmas card from Bonnie. She still has not been able to get back on to KP poor girl.

We had roast pork dinner today. It was yummy with some brussel sprouts. 

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winter Wonderland with Snow won't be happening this year for Christmas. We actually have leaves blowing around, ha. I wonder if we will ever have a normal Christmas again with family gatherings.
Do miss an old fashion Christmas with the visiting. 

X, Y, Z or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You are so right Ann, we do miss our Christmas get togethers and paying visits to deliver presents, I think it will be a long time before we can get back to normality and that for me is heartbreaking. I'm missing all my lovely great grandies while they are growing from new borns to toddlers.
But we mustn't get down in the dumps, we have our health, and thats a good thing, we keep in touch by phone and see each other on face time. Not the same though is it.
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A nice sunny morning here, I wonder if I dare get my gardening tools out again. Twice I have and twice the rain has ruined my plans. Maybe it will be third time lucky. Scoty had to bury a little wattle bird which had flown into the glass sliding door. This is the second one recently that has died. We’ve got some flax plants which are in flower and the wattle birds love them. Unfortunately, our resident butcher bird sees them as competition and chases them away.
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Boy it must be nice to go outside and start planting. How is Scoty doing? Is he ready to enjoy the season of gardening and golfing? 

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Came indoors after spending a good 4 hours in the garden. Scoty is doing well thanks Ann, he’s been helping in the garden and we’ve filled the trailer with another load of garden waste. He’s got his weekly golf comp tomorrow so he’s looking forward to that. My neighbour has just popped around with some homemade Christmas goodies, she’s got open house on Christmas Day from 4pm onwards. We’ll have to see how we feel after our lunch out, I’ll probably want to sleep it off as I’m not used to having a big meal at lunchtime.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Day I have been waiting for today, the Winter Solstice, the days will start to get a bit longer now. How I hate these short dreary days!!

Glad you finally got to do your gardening, Sue. Your Christmas day sounds good.

I had a chat on the phone with my friend in Australia this morning, we used to work together sixty one years ago!!!! We actually met before that at school. Given me a boost for the day!

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Every bit of extra daylight helps Joan, no fun having short dreary days.
How lovely to speak to your friend in Australia, is she the one who lives near Melbourne ? I bet there was lots of reminiscing going on.
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Friend for life you could say, Sue. Yes she is near Melbourne although she wants to move to WA to be near her son when she can as she is now on her own. We had loads to talk about - we always do!

G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Going green for good. I think that means reusing bags and recycling. Being resourceful. 

H


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Having a weepy day today as I have managed to fall out with my eldest son. My youngest son should be back on thursday as his latest Covid test has come back negative. I just cannot wait to see him. Not doing much this afternoon and might knit a hat for the charity shop bag. Take care and stay safe.

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm sorry you've had a falling out with your eldest son Sandra, here's hoping you'll both manage to patch things up if not before Christmas, maybe in the New Year.
Cheer up my old duck, you'll soon have your other son home, and I'm sure you'll have a lovely time.

Joan, how lovely for you to have a good catch up with your Ozzie friend.I bet it was like the 'hot line'.he he.
--- and Sue you and Scoty have been busy in your garden. Did you say you and Scoty were going out for Christmas dinner? 
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jingle Bells, soon it will be Christmas Day. Art & I are planning on watching the Midnight Night Mass actually it's at 9 pm on TV on Christmas Eve. I am so grateful I have him to share this Holy Night with him!

I am getting a little behind with Christmas I finish sending most of my cards out yesterday and I still have a few to do. Thanks Joan and Bonnie for the Christmas Greetings!

K


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Lots of bits and bob to wrap for Boxing Day with my son and family. I've sent off the parcels to my son and family who lives in Middlesex. Feels like I have been wrapping for weeks.

Looking forward to a quiet week now until Sunday. 

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Miserable time for Sandra, falling out with her eldest son but these things happen, especially around the time of the silly season. 
Yes Jan, we are going to the local restaurant for Christmas lunch with a couple of friends and their adult daughter. Last year there was nowhere open due to Covid so it will be nice to do something this time.
Ann, did you get my e-card which I sent a few days back ? 
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

No, I didn't; I must send out mine yet. 

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh, I hope it went to the right email address, you haven’t changed it have you ?
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pass my e-mail to you through an e-mail to you. See if this works. 

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite sure I sent it to that email Ann, maybe it ended up in the spam/trash ? I sometimes find important stuff has gone to the trash section ! I’ve sent you another one, hope you get it ok.
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Repeat of the card was well waiting for, again I must thank Joan and Bonnie for their cards. 

For the ones who don't have my e-mail address or do I have yours may this holy season bring joy & happiness within us. 

S


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Silly season indeed. 

I’m going to wish everyone a very merry christmas and a happy new year. My youngest son should be home tomorrow if his test comes back as negative. Everyone with fingers crossed. I wont hear from my eldest son for a while yet as he can go in the huff for ages. Oh well, I have sent them all cards, gift vouchers and cash.

In case I am not around then have a good and happy time!

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

To wish you a safe and merry Christmas too Sandra and to everyone else in the Kitchen. Hope you get everything you wish yourself!! ????????


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U all have a safe and peaceful Christmas! This is what Christmas is all about. 

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very relaxing afternoon here for me, watching TV and doing some magazine puzzles. I did 3 loads of washing this morning and just after lunch it was all dry on the line.
I must admit, it doesn’t feel like Christmas Eve here, just feels like another day. I’m looking forward to enjoying our lunch out tomorrow and seeing our friends.
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

We have been promised snow on Christmas Day from the weather man-- silly boy, we don't want that , I don't think he'll keep his promise though, it's turned really mild over the last couple of days. They might get some up north, but we in the Midlands seem to dodge it.
I'm having a quiet day today, no cooking, done a few bits of wasing, gotta have clean 'drawers' for the Big day ha ha he.
Laura James and Finley came to see me yesterday, and because we won't see each other Christmas day we opened our presents,I was thoroughly spoilt-- naughty pair, and they loved Finleys Steiff bear.
Lauras brother Matthew , his wife Hayley and Lilly, she's just turned 6, and George who will be one in January, haven't seen them for ages because Lilly seems to bring lots of colds home from school !! and of course they all get it.
X Y or Z or A
Hope you all have a lovely day. xxx


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

XO XO to all of our Love Ones! Yesterday I finished up sending out the Christmas cards. The couple cards I sent yesterday included a letter which took longer. A few of my cards this year included pictures of the families which is always nice to see. 

Y, Z or A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yeast rolls are delicious! 

Z A


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

A very merry Christmas to all of you in the Kitchen. Hope you have a lovely time and a very pleasant and peaceful New Year. Lots of good things coming out of kitchens and onto the table.xxx

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Baked Goods smell sooo good at Christmas time. Cookies, Cakes and Pies. I made a pumpkin pie and served it with cream it was delish!
C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Canned Corn for cornbread 

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Didn’t manage to finish my Christmas lunch yesterday, the main course was so huge. For starters we had oysters, prawns and scallops which tasted like they were fresh out of the water. It was so lovely meeting up with our friends in such a lovely setting. The restaurant overlooks the Tamar river and there were quite a few yachts getting prepared for tomorrow’s Launceston to Hobart yacht race. Today, the Sydney to Hobart yacht race began, it would have been great for them and the organisers as last years race got cancelled because of Covid.
Hope all my dear friends on KP have had a lovely Christmas Day xx
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eee ba-gum I had a wonderful Day, beautiful food, all my loved ones ( well, not all) but I saw the others on phone videos, it was great.We played a game in the evening which had us all laughing till our bellies hurt, just a silly game where one had to draw something and pass it round the table, cover it up for others to add to it
, hilarious.Hope you all had a lovely day, Sue, your lunch sounds good.

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Felt full still this morning after the huge lunch. Glad you had a lovely day Jan and finished it off playing a game. I used to play that with the kids years ago, happy memories.
Tonight I watched the 2021 Christmas special of Call the Midwife. It was really good and there were lots of hand knitted scarves, beanies, mittens and jumpers being worn by the actors. Have you girls seen this episode yet, I think it was supposed to be set in 1966. A great show as usual.
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Green Tea over ice with lunch today. A favorite of mine. 

H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Had a very quiet Christmas with just the two of us, Susan phoned in the morning. We're used to being on our own nowadays. Hope we can see off this horrible virus soon!!!!!

We watched "Call the midwife," always a good programme...

Great to hear Sue and Jan had a good time.

I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Ice for the drinks 

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Joan, that’s lovely that you spoke to Susan on Christmas Day. Did you get any snow on the day ? 
We had FaceTime with Blake while he was playing with one of his Christmas gifts. It was a delightful elephant that plays peekaboo using its big flapper ears and it also sings. Blake was laughing and giggling, he loves it and I can see it will be one of his favourite toys.
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kids all call to wish us a Merry Christmas! Even the one we have a hard time getting along with, broke down and wish us a good day! I made Art Swiss Steak, something that his Mother use to make with round steak, onions, mushrooms, carrots and tomatoes. I bought a green pepper but forgot to add it. I left in the crock pot on low for 10 hours. The steak turned out very tender. Art said this was the Best! I am going to have to make this again. I made enough that we have some leftovers. 
Christmas Eve, I had spaghetti & meatballs. I am getting hunger now I might have some of the leftover spaghetti & meatballs. I love leftovers that way I don't have to cook. How about you? 

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kids all call to wish us a Merry Christmas! Even the one we have a hard time getting along with, broke down and wish us a good day! I made Art Swiss Steak, something that his Mother use to make with round steak, onions, mushrooms, carrots and tomatoes. I bought a green pepper but forgot to add it. I left in the crock pot on low for 10 hours. The steak turned out very tender. Art said this was the Best! I am going to have to make this again. I made enough that we have some leftovers. 
Christmas Eve, I had spaghetti & meatballs. I am getting hunger now I might have some of the leftover spaghetti & meatballs. I love leftovers that way I don't have to cook. How about you? 

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Love leftovers too Ann. Quite often we have leftovers for dinner ( or lunch ) from the day before or I make bubble and squeak.
That’s good that you heard from all the family on Christmas Day, would have felt a real blessing for you. 
I’ve just been watching the race yachts passing on their way to Hobart. Hope all the sailors stay safe, it’s quite choppy out there. I believe 20 yachts have already pulled out of the Sydney to Hobart race due to weather conditions.
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Must be a Thrill to see! Trying to picture this and it seem really exciting!
Back to knitting chemo hats, I am going to try to do 10 a month. 

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Now that’s a challenge Ann, 10 hats a month. All going to worthy charities as well, keep up the good work.
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh how lucky for you to be able to watch the yachts-- all for free as well and in the comfort of your own home.
I've had a great Christmas, and more to come !! Going to Matt and Hayleys for dinner on Wednesday, I'll see Lilly, George, Luara and James and baby Finley there as well.I'm so very lucky.
A quiet day today, very damp and foggy out, so to stay indoors is the best, got plenty of left overs from Christmas dinner what they sent me home with ha ha. I shall have turkey leg and veg tonight, the rest is a box of the white meat will go in the freezer. 
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pampered and loved is what you are Jan and so well deserving too.
Yes, it was lovely to see all the yachts sailing by. So many different coloured sails on these magnificent boats. I do hope they reach Hobart safely. The main race from Sydney has had approximately 32 yachts pulled out due to the poor conditions which have caused lots of damage. 
Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Question for you all. What is a air fryer? 

R


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Really good Christmas. My youngest son got home on 23rd December after 2 negative tests of the Covid, thank goodness. We had a lovely time and he has set off back to London this morning. I will miss him like mad but lovely photos and memories.
No word from my eldest son who will be in the huff now for weeks. I did get to text my grand kids but never saw any of them before Christmas. Families! I had a few tears about it all but they did text that they had had a lovely time and thanked me for the cards and cash. 

Off to Whitby on thursday till monday unless Boris spoils it all. Covid restrictions will be enforced but it will be great to walk on the beach and hopefully have fish and chips.

Dark, wet and miserable today and I just feel like taking the decoration all down. I am missing my youngest son already as he is such a whirlwind when he gets here. I might catch up with Call the Midwife from Christmas Day, knit a dog blanket and stuff my fat face with chocolates. I have decided to start my healthy eating on 10th January so until then all bets are off. Yummy! 

Sending love and hugs to you all cos I need a big hug today!

S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

So we had a great time thank you. Lots of fun watching the girls open their pressies. A beautiful Christmas dinner and puddings galore. I was gifted some lovely wool. 

I managed to finish the little cardigan I was knitting. Now I can start something new. Always difficult knowing what to cast on.

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

To Sandra, here’s a mighty big hug from me {{{{ }}}}. Glad to know you had a happy Christmas despite the fall out with your eldest son.
Jeannie, have you decided what to knit next ? I wish I could get my knitting mojo back, I keep looking at my basket, next to the chair and seeing some yarn on the needles. It’s half a dishcloth which I began, months ago but because it’s got a pattern I really can’t watch TV when I’m knitting. 
Sandy, I’ve got an air fryer and I love it. It was a Christmas present from my son and DIL and so far I’ve cooked a lovely chicken using the rotisserie, pork chops with roast veggies and dehydrated two big juicy mangoes. Hubby doesn’t like fresh ones so he will enjoy these.
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U decide to make Blake a hat make sure you make it big enough or make a hat with a ribbing. I started out making a hat for the three year old next door. I had to redo it because it was too small. 
For Christmas I gave Art's nephew two little boys hats. With the help with my friend next door both hats I sent out fitted. I got a picture and a video of the boys today. They looked so nice with their sport hats on, GB Packers!

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very good to get a good report from your air frier Sue, I've been dithering whether to buy one, Andy (twin son) told me he'd buy me one for Christmas , I thanked him for the thought but asked him not to,he's got one and loves it. You see I've got such a piddling small kitchen, not much counter space, I guess I could have a good clear up and find space, I shall have another think.
Glad you had a nice Christmas Sandra despite your son being a mardy-bum, he'll come round when he's ready, if not let him get on with it.
Have a lovely time in Whitby, it'll be a lovely treat for you. 
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Will you have some fish and chips in Whitby Sandra ? It will be a lovely trip out, hope the weather isn’t too cold for you.
It’s been a lovely day again here though it would be nice to get a sprinkle of rain. I’ve been having to water the plants quite regularly and keep topping up the three bird baths. There were six blackbirds in one, having a right good old splash around. 
XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You bet Sandra will have fish and chips when she goes to Whitby Sue, lovely fresh fish as well.
A


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

A table has been booked by DH for New Year’s Eve at a fish and chip restaurant at Whitby for the teatime! We are so looking forward to going and both worried that it wouldn’t happen due to Covid. Fish and chips - OH YES! Straight off the boats at the harbour at Whitby. 

I do not expect to hear from my eldest son for quite a bit lately but he has form for doing this. I am fed up with it and he needs to grow up at the age of 47! In the past he has bullied and shouted at me and I am not prepared to take it anymore - that is it! 

I will catch up with you all next year and hopefully it is a good one for all of us. Take care everyone and lots of love to you all in this lovely warm kitchen.

B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Barbecue chicken 

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Couldn't be a better treat from hubby Sandra,mmmm you will so enjoy those fish n chips.
Yes, you are doing the right thing by your eldest son, at his age he should act more grown up, as I said before, let him get on with it, let him throw his dummy out of his pram, life is too short
to act in the way he's doing, and he might be sorry one day.
Have a great time, and we'll see you back in the kitchen next year, love from us all. xx
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Definitely have a good time Sandra, fish and chips sounds lovely!! See you in the new year and hope it's a good one.

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Everything Looks Delicious 

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Feasting at my grandson and family's house this evening, looking forward to seeing my great grands and the rest of the family of course.Matthew is a fab cook, so I'm really looking forward to the feast.
G

EDIT--Just had a text from Laura, James has been tested POSITIVE SO i WON'T BE SEEING THEM. wHAT A DISAPPOINTMENT FOR US ALL. HAD TO HURRY MY LIFT IS HERE XX


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good time coming up, enjoy yourself Jan!! ???? ???? ????


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Have to apologise for my last post done in such a hurry, what a pigs ear I made with caps. and lower case, and after all that I didn't go for dinner at Matts, apparently Matt and family had been to visit Laura and James the day before James was tested positive so thought it best if I didn't risk going in case they brought anything back with them.
What a to-do hey,best to be safe than sorry. Anyway Laura sent me a text telling me James wasn't really ill, just feverish and sneezy.
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm sorry you missed your outing Jan, but as you said better safe than sorry! I think e should adopt that phrase as our new Mantra.

Overcast today although a surprising 14C, very mild...

J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just didn't realize that there is another variant, Mantra. When this going to be over with? It seems like our precious time with our love ones have been taking away because we are trying to stay safe. 

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-705776-1.html

Kicking around looking at Zig Zag scarf patterns and I came across Sandra's scarf. I am going to check at the library for the book to see if I can find the pattern you used. 
Your scarf is the prettiest of all the zig zag scarf patterns I was looking at.

L


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Liking all my new wool. Have started a triangular scarf in silver, navy and white. I have also started a variegated red, brown, gold and black wool sweater for me for a change.

Just to say as it's New Years Eve, I will be very glad to see the back of 2021. My lovely brother Leigh passed away a couple of days before Christmas and yesterday I went to my pals funeral. So a very tearful end to a rotten year. A blessing for my brother who had been poorly for a long time and the end was pain free, so that's good.

Now that I've got that out of the way, I am looking forward to a much brighter start to the New Year. Covid is spreading like wild fire. Everyone I talk to seems to know someone who has got it. The news on the TV is terrible, so not listening to it if at all possible. Sorry you had to miss out on your family get togethers. 

We have to be so careful don;t we.

Oh well, I sound full of doom and gloom, but I'm quite cheerful today really.

I'm trying to make a beef and black been stir fry for dinner. Have looked up on You Tube and will let you know how it turns out. 

M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Morning coffee mug 

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Not a nice way to end the old year Jeannie, but your dear brother and your pal are both at peace now.
On a brighter note your scarf sounds lovely -- nice colours, let us know how your stir fry turns out,
I'm having quiche, salad and smoked sausage for dinner tonight, I fancied something common ha ha.
O


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Oh the black bean stir fry was lush. Been meaning to try it for awhile.

It was a little bit of a palava though. Learned that you slither the beef against the grain of the meat so as to tenderise it, then mix in egg, soy sauce and cornfour as a marinade and coating. Amazing what you learn on You Tube. Hubby had the lions share as he loves his meat. Tasted lovely.

Your dinner sounded nice; I haven;t had smoked sausage for ages. Must get some next time I'm out.
Yes, those colours are going together nicely, it will look good when draped around the neck. I wear the triangle back to front with all three points at the front.

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Perfect stir fry for you both, well done Jeannie, did you buy a sachet of black bean sauce ?
I enjoyed my dinner too, and I have the other half of quiche for tomorrow with left over mixed salad.

I have to confess both were from the Co-op .
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

boring knit said:


> Oh the black bean stir fry was lush. Been meaning to try it for awhile.
> 
> It was a little bit of a palava though. Learned that you slither the beef against the grain of the meat so as to tenderise it, then mix in egg, soy sauce and cornfour as a marinade and coating. Amazing what you learn on You Tube. Hubby had the lions share as he loves his meat. Tasted lovely.
> 
> ...


Quite pretty with the colors you have chosen, could you share the site of the pattern?

We had haddock, sweet potato and asparagus for our New Year's meal

R


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Right Ann, well the scarf or shawl depending on how big you want to go is just a simple thing.

You cast on 3sts and garter stitch (k every row) increasing a stitch at each end of every row.

When you cast off, use a very large needle, so that it gives you the drape and stretch that you need.

I am currently using DK yarn and a 6mm knitting needle. I will use my 9mm needle to cast off.

If it was 4ply I would use a 4mm.

I am doing 4 inches of the silver grey. 1 inch of navy and then 1 inch of white.

You can make it up as you like. I have. made loads for friends and family. If you just want it as a cowl to smarten up a jumper or tea shirt. Knit until the work is about A4 size at the largest point. You can keep going and it would make a lovely large shawl.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sandra how was your trip to Whitby ? I bet you enjoyed your fish and chips, the weather was fairly kind too wasn't it ? Some of my family decided on a day out to Norfolk on New years eve , they sent me photos , blue sky and sunshine. They found a place open for turkey sandwich's and hot chocolate. mmmm.
I've copied your scarf pattern, it looks nice and easy, just what I like.
:sm02: 
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Think everyones gone out celebrating, it's very quiet in the kitchen. In that case I shall join Mrs. Bridges and sit by the fire and drink some of her home made booze, then if we get drowsy we'll have a doze.
She's invited James, he's bringing gin and brandy, there is a bit of ham and some Christmas cake left so we might make merry !!
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Understanding that Susan knows this, Jan. You and James having Christmas spirits! Is Mrs. Bridges keeping eye on both of you? I can just hear the giggling between the two of you. 

Jeannie, Oh yes, I made myself one of those shawls to wear around the house. It seems like the back of neck always gets a little chill and that's all I need is a little shawl drape around my neck. 

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very surprisingly Ann, Mrs. Bridges joined in the fun !! So while you were all away we had James to ourselves :sm02: :sm15: :sm02: :sm02: 
It's very mild weatherwise here today, not at all like January, but I expect temperatures will drop sooner or later and we;ll be shivering again.brrrrrr--- Hope we don't get snow.
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winter Weather indeed by us. We are at 10 degrees rather chilly. I see that the UK is at 50 degrees. Somewhat of a difference. 

X, Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Your grandma’s cooking 

Z or A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A good time seems to have had by your little get together Jan! 

Our weather is very different from yours Ann, I think its due to be colder soon though. Just don't want any snow...

Jeannie your scarf sounds very smart, stylish colours. 

I envy Sandra her fish and chips and Sue's meal out.

My email address will obsolete soon, if I missed telling anyone of the kitchen girls the new one let me know and I will l send it to you!!

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Back for a second look Joan, I don't know if I got your new email address. Ann

C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Changed email sent to you Ann

Where is everyone today? Haven't seen Sue for a few days! Hope she is Ok!

D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Dinner was fine 

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Email received Joan, thanks!

F


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Funny I don't remember a new email for you Joan. Could you send it to me again.

Made Cajun chicken stir fry and rice. Yum. NB: Jan , yes I used a sachet. for the stir fries.


Quite mild here, although they keep threatening snow. I've told it I don't want any down here - let's hope it behaves itself.


G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gee, my mouth is watering thinking of your Cajun Chicken Stir Fry. I might have to make some soon!

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hope everything is alright with Sue, I'll email her if we don't hear today.
I


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

I wish you all a very happy new year 2022! The trip toWhitby was fantastic with fish and chips on New Year’s Eve! Good way to leave the old year behind. Then Pie and mash at our favourite restaurant while we were there. All gone too quickly with 2 massive walks on the beach. One day we managed to clock up 23,000 plus steps!!! Worn out now and just the christmas decorations to take down. All gone. Just wish I could post a couple of my photos. The weather was so warm and we managed to sit outside a pub!!! Catch up with you all later. 

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just what the doctor ordered Sandra, a great way to leave behind the old year , now lets look forward to some normality in 2022. Happy New Year.
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep praying for some normality soon! We'll be going into our third year of covid in March, just doesn't seem possible does it.

Good to get away for your holiday Sandra, just what you need.

Does anyone in the Uk know if vegetable marrows are sold in supermarkets? I can only order online and haven't been able to buy one for years. I used to love stuffed marrow. I think I shall try to grow some this year.

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Looks like you'll have to grow some marrows Joan, I can't rememeber seeing them in supermarkets.Daves got his greenhouse so you'll be able to start them in there.
I've emailed Sue, no reply yet but time difference gets in the way, maybe we'll hear tomorrow.

The weather forecast looks a bit grim in my area, even snow !! Well we don't want that thankyou. ha ha.
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My goodness we had a good frost last night, it's a stay indoors near the fire day, had an email from Sue, she's ok, not been in the kitchen been busy sorting family stuff out. Sends love to everybody.
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nasty frost last night, minus 3.2c this morning. Just put some rubbish out in the bin and it was BRR cold!! :sm16: No don't want any snow.

Will have to see about growing some marrows, Dave used to grow them forty plus years ago when we lived in a bungalow. Different soil here...

O


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh it is so cold and now it is snowing! Just thin flakes which hopefully do not land. My youngest son is coming home this afternoon and I am going out with him for a meal tonight. Then he is back to London tomorrow morning. He is 30 years old tomorrow! It just seems like yesterday and it was freezing cold that day as well. I have managed to get one of his painting that he did when he was 9 years old framed - he doesn’t know, just hope he likes it. Some cash, birthday cake, card and 2 balloons and some sweets. 

No word from the eldest son but he can hang as he grows as I am sick of being treated like rubbish by him over the years. They were all treated the same at one time and now he acts like a little kid at the age of 47! 

Knitting in the warm this afternoon until my son gets here. 

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Part of us always hurt when we have a child who we can't communicate with. We were invited by our daughter's on Christmas Day. Before we left old wounds were open, I am just going to have to keep quiet. She is having the same problems with her oldest son that we had with her when she was in school. You would think she would understand her son because she was the same way. Both of them are very intelligent but have I don't care attitude. 

We got about 2inches of snow last night. Art will be getting out the snowblower and I will be cleaning off the front porch. Probably not until later this morning. 

Good Day, to Knit

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quiet day here to reflect on the last week or so of family dramas.
We had a call last night from our friend who we had Christmas lunch with. His wife had to be airlifted to Hobart Hospital after collapsing at home. She has had a double aneurysm and is in an induced coma after getting operated on. Such awful news but all we can do is stay positive.
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rest up for your friend, it's too bad this happened. Aneurysm can be very serious; I lost a friend that way and a young man that I worked with had one and didn't make it. 

Through prayers I hope your friend can pull through. I almost forgot about our neighbor he had a double one. He was young with 4 kids living at home. Everything is back to normal with him now. 
I remember when that happened and he was laid up for a while. Art & I kept his grass cut that summer. 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

So good of you and Art to do the mowing for your neighbour when he was recovering from his aneurysm. It’s wonderful that he got back to normal with his health. Our friend is 69, the same age as me but she also suffers from COPD, I think that’s what it’s called, a lung disorder.
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The Lord only knows if she will pull through this. The good thing is the hospital is doing everything possible to keep her alive. 69 is young and she might pull make it. The two people who I know who didn't make it, died right when they got the aneurysm. The man was in his 30's and the woman was a very active 90-year-old. 

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Update we will hopefully get soon on her condition. Her husband performed CPR on her as he was home at the time. He heard a loud thud coming from the bathroom and found her, she had gone backwards into the bathtub. There was no pulse so he phoned for an ambulance then started CPR. 
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very, very scary for your neighbours husband Sue, I do hope she makes it. Not a good way to start the new year.
It's a beautiful morning here, blue skies, sunshine but extremely cold, -2c !!. Hard frost last night and the lawn is white over, brrrrr.
W


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

We are getting tons of rain at the moment but not quite so cold as you are Jan. Still I've been enjoying my new cooker and keeping the log burner going keeps me busy.
XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Your new cooker is getting plenty of use Jeannie, have you made a lemon drizzle lately?, I love that, would like to make one but I'm too lazy to pop over to the Co-op and buy a couple of lemons. 
I've got dates and walnuts in the pantry so I think I'll make one of those.
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A date and walnut cake to share round Jan?

Cold again here although it has been sunny. 

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Been busy filling coal and log buckets ready for if we get snow !! On the radio news just heard at last some body has decided to bring the army in to help with vax's. Makes you wonder why it wasn't decided earlier doesn't it.

Yes Joan date and walnut cake all round.
C


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Cake has been off the agenda lately. Still working my way through the Christmas stollen. I might make a lemon drizzle this week. Why don't you buy a lemon Jiffy. It's not perfect, but does a close 2nd to fresh lemons in a lemon drizzle, and you can keep it in the fridge for other things too. The icing that I drizzle over mine is done with Jiffy. I do find that all butter is best for the cake though. 

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Didn't think to buy a lemon jiffy Jeannie, thanks for the reminder.I shouldn't really be thinking of making cakes, like you, I'm working my way through a Christmas cake one of my d.i.l makes me , she does it as a treat as she knows how much I love it.
Chicken nuggets, chips and peas for dinner tonight, cheap and cheerful and not much washing up.
E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Even more rain today. Still I guess it's better than snow and ice. I'm making a roast pork dinner today. All prepped and we will have it later on.

We went for a mooch around the shops yesterday. Picked up two very large sack of coal. That will keep us nice and toasty for a bit. I can't believe the price of things. I don't know how a lot of people manage at the moment. 

Chicken nuggets chips and peas sounds good. 

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Fortunately I get my coal delivered (we have to use smokeless fuel now) very handy for me because I don't drive.The garden centre near me provide this service free of charge, I had a delivery just before Christmas.
I also get logs from a friend who lets me have them free in exchange for a cake or pudding he he. He's a tree surgeon and gets lots of little bitty bits which he can't really sell.
Pouring with rain here, but agree with you better than snow.
My little baby great grandie has had a cold, Daddy came down with covid so we think he passed it on to baby, poor little sausage. Laura said he's a lot better now just a bit snotty, no cough bless him.
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Got news from my neighbour today to say that her daughter and family have all got Covid. One of the sons brought it home from having a night out on New Years Eve. Not good news but I expect we will here of lots of other cases now that the borders are all open.
My friend is still in an induced coma so there’s been lots of prayers and loving wishes for her. I do hope there will be some positive news soon.
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hoping you hear some positive news about your neighbour Sue, her family must be terrified.It's playing the waiting game that makes it worse.
Am I right in thinking you down under are having lovely weather while we are all shivering ? I'm not really complaing because as you know I like the cold weather best.
Right a nice cup of tea and toast and marmalade are calling me, then feed the birds and light the fire. 
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I too hope you get good news soon Sue! Such a worry for everyone, just waiting.

We're off out for Dave's first appointment for his cataract surgery tomorrow. Expensive trip, £21 each way by minicab! It's a specialist eye hospital. Good job the surgery will be free.

Dry today although it's getting colder by the day, frosty this morning.

J


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Just cannot get to sleep tonight, so I am having a hot toddy right now. DH is snoring his head off and all the neighbours lights are off at midnight!

Hope you get some good news Sue.

That’s an expensive trip Joan for the mini cab. We had to fork out about that amount before christmas when DH’s pickup broke down and it is still not fixed and parked up outside for the last month.

Lovely sunny day today but quite cold. I designed some embroidery for a change this afternoon and enjoyed picking out the colours for it. I’ll post a photo later - if it turns out ok. Bit fed up with knitting lately and I have a dog blanket to sew together.

Not heard from my eldest son but this time I am going to wait until he gets in touch. Fed up with his attitude towards me over the years. Also my grand daughters want to come and stay - which is great but I didnt see any of them on the run up to Christmas. They did text to say thank you for the cards and the money. It must be lovely to be part of a happy family as I haven’t seen or spoken to my daughter in over 7 years now. My youngest son is such a blessing and I am so glad that I have him. He was 30 last friday and we had a lovely time together before he went back to his flat mates for a little get together. 

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keep hoping to get some good news from my friends husband but there’s been no change in her condition as yet.
Yes Jan, it’s summer here in Oz so quite hot in some areas but lovely here in Tassie. There’s talk of cyclones in Northern Queensland and I know that they’ve had a lot of rain and floods in parts of Queensland.
My son James and I have been working in the garden while Scoty has had 9 holes of golf. He hasn’t played for 2 or 3 weeks so it was nice for him to have a hit.
Hope you manage to get to sleep soon Sandra, insomnia is awful with thoughts and worries swirling around your head.
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Leave a book by my bedside, by reading usually helps me sleep, at least most of the time. Yet there are times I am up all night long. 

How many people live in Tasmania? I just found out that my first cousin daughter lives there. She had a baby this past July when my cousin went to visit her at that time. My cousin couldn't leave until Nov. because of the 
shut down.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Might live near me Ann ? The population of Tasmania is around 540,000 I think. I know it’s steadily growing because of the cooler climate and lower house prices though they are going up alarmingly.
N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nuts for a snack. 

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh I'm pleased to hear Scoty has been able to join his mates in a round of golf Sue, also nice to have an extra pair of hands helping you in the garden.-- as long as he know weeds from flowers ha ha.
It's nice and cold here, no snow, but it's not too late for us to have some, the cold I can put up with , but snow-- no way, hate it.
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pretty Snow, Jan when the snowflakes are falling what a pretty site. If by magic once the snow hits the streets and sidewalks, then it can disappear. Wow am I dreaming. We are all shovel out and our snow is on the grounds. It's a still pretty site with the trees glistening. 

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite pretty yes Ann, but treacherous if it settles then freezes over, I do not venture outside when that happens. 
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

RRRR I am deeply afraid of Ice. Eventually I had to retired at 61 I could barely walk out to the parking lot where I worked. Before I retired one of my co-workers would go get his car and drove up to the door. He picked me up and brought me to my SUV. I had three bad falls landing on the back of head. I was lucky to survive the falls. Sorry to say that our personnel manager was killed going out to the parking lot. This happen after I retired. She slipped on the ice and took her life. Oh Yes, I am afraid of Ice not Snow! I never was a good ice skater not like my bother. My brother played ice hockey into his senior years. 

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Snow when it's frozen can sure be a killer, very sorry to hear that your co-worker died in the accident.
My kids have asked me not to even try to go out and to ring them if I need anything, one son only lives 10 minutes away in the car. So I do as I'm told.
T


----------



## Vinette (Sep 15, 2012)

pantry


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Today is the day I won some money on the weekly sign-in. Our local pub has a sign-in for a dollar. This isn't the first time I won through the years Art & I won a few thousand dollars. Since the pandemic we have been going on Mondays when there isn't much of a crowd. For a while during the shutdown we weren't going at all. 

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U lucky thing Ann, good start to the new year. 
Im sitting here with a very itchy foot after getting bitten several times by some ants. I had just filled the bird bath with water when my foot was suddenly inundated with the pesky things. I’ve put vinegar on the bites to ease the pain and I’ve just had an antihistamine tablet so hope the itch goes away soon. Might have to put some ice on next.
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very painful it sounds like; did that ever happen to you before? Are the ants black or brown? Did you happen to step on their ant hill? 

W,X,Y or Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, it was very painful and yes, I’ve been bitten before. I normally spray insect repellent on my feet and legs when I’m gardening but I only nipped out to fill the bird baths. I think the ants were bull ants, they were just protecting their nest I suppose. Next time I will remember to spray myself before going outside.
ZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ant bites are nasty, don't scratch Sue, just keep dabbing vinegar on. I'm off to market on the bus in a minute,I haven't left the house for 3 days so I feel that I have to go out for some fresh air and see different places, fed up looking at the 4 walls ha ha. --- i DID GO TO MY SONS FOR sUNDAY DINNER SO THAT WAS LOVELY, i SAW LITTLE oLLIE, HE'S SUCH A LITTLE COMEDIAN.
Joan hope the trip to hospital for Daves eyes wasn't to stressful
B

oops sorry about the caps, I can't type and look at the screen at the same time ha ha ha.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Better days have been had Jan. We left home at 10.00 and got back about 3.00 although the actual appt only took about two hours. So many pieces of equipment and so many tests. Dave has an appt on 27th Jan for the first eye surgery! Quite quick I thought. Like you I don't go out if it's icy! Nasty stuff.

Hope you foot soon gets better Sue.

C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Cookout for the campers 

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't fancy camping this time of the year sandj, I like my comfort too much. Don't let me stop you going though :sm15: :sm23: 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Everywhere nice and clean and tidy here after my son did a big vacuum clean for us. I find the new vacuum ( dyson ) very hard to use on the carpet so Scoty had always used it. I’ve often thought about buying one of those robotic ones but I’ve heard conflicting reviews and they are pretty expensive.
Scoty is at golf and James is going for a walk, he walked 6 kilometres yesterday which is helping his health issues. He’s been here for a week now and it’s so good to be able to spend time with him.
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fail to remember who James is, Sue. The only James I know is the one hangs around our kitchen. Please fill me in....
How's your foot today? 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Going GA GA Ann with my itchy foot. I’ve put lavender oil on the bites to ease the itchiness and I’ve taken another antihistamine tablet this morning.
James is my son ( Blake’s ) dad, he’s staying with us for a while.
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ha Ha, at least now I have the James correct. Sure, didn't want to mix them. 

I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Indigo type foods. 

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jam sponge cake with fresh cream.
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitchen smells extra good! I must admit I had a good supper cheesy scalloped potatoes with cubes of ham in it. I also made molasses cookies, the soft kind. I am really full I ate too much. 

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely supper for you Ann, I love the thought of cheesy potatoes with chunks of ham. I used to make something similar only I used leeks as well. I must think about making it again.
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My mouths watering with all this talk about food. I bought a bacon joint yesterday, far too big for me so halved it and froze half, the other in the slow cooker with 2 cups of ginger beer and an onion for 4 hours, then slathered it with honey, popped in the oven for 1/2 an hour, so tender it fell apart, impossible to carve it so it'll have to be served as chunks.Some of it for dinner tonight with mixed veg. and jacket tater.The rest will make another dinner and a sandwich or two.
Good to hear your son James is helping around the garden Sue, fresh air and sunshine will be good for him.It
must be lovely for you having him stay with you for a time, I bet he misses Blake and Bec though, and Badger of course, musn't leave him out ha ha.
N


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice big pot of spaghetti bolognese sauce prepared this morning and the left over christmas cake with custard tonight for tea. 

Dentist this afternoon and she is not going to be chuffed with me at all. I have broken yet another tooth alongside the one that broke last October! I think they are all falling to bits - along with me - haha! 

Another dog blanket finished and ready to send to Battersea and then I think I will make a thinner cardigan to wear in the spring. Something to look forward to - lighter nights, warmer weather (hopefully) and earlier mornings. Or am I dreaming?

Two grand children coming to stay on saturday night, I haven’t seen them since October - thanks to the estrangement with my daughter. Oh well, must take every bit that I am given. I do look forward to them coming and we will have a great time. They both love to paint and draw and I have plenty of supplies for them to get on with.

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh how great for you to have your g/daughters to stay, enjoy them and have fun painting Sandra.
Hope the dentist bill isn't too bad !!
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Please low bills, we are both off to the dentist and I have a crown that has fallen out, hope it can go back!!

Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Quaker Oats make good oatmeal cookies 

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Reveal the recipe for oatmeal cookies please sandj.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

So much food and recipes! Makes one feel hungry. I'm on soft food for 24 hours until the my tooth sets back in. Dentist only cost £23 could have been a lot worse.

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank goodness you didn't have to pay more for the dental treatment Joan, you forked out enough for your
round trip to the hospital with Dave. I know cab drivers have to make a living but I think they over charge.
If I wasn't able to use the bus to town it would cost me £18 there and the same home, it's a half hour journey !!
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U are right there Jan, cab to the dentist was only about half a mile away but was their minimum £6 each way. Daren't visit the shops round here until this Omicron sp. vanishes! Susan will be phoning this evening that will be a treat.

Just veggie Haggis, mashed potato and gravy for dinner, lovely.

V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Vegetables one needs in their diet. For supper tonight I might just have a large green salad with ham plus some crumble blue cheese. 

Joan one always looks forwarded to hearing from our kids. It is nice if we can't see them in person that we can hear their voice. 

W, X, Y, Z


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes I agree Ann, it will be a lovely treat for Joan and hubby to hear Susans voice and have a chat.
My eldest son hasn't been well so he hasn't been to visit since before Christmas, but we talk most days and he said if he feels up to it he might visit next week.

A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Any cookies left? I put chocolate chips in them this time. 

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Baking only comes by house once in a while. I am married to a Cookie Monster! He especially likes ginger cookies. Every time I go to the store, I ask him what he wants. The same reply, I need some ginger snaps.
He also likes drinking Ginger Ale. I guess I have a Ginger Boy and I do love him to pieces! 
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Can't beat a ginger nut Ann, two of my great grands, brother and sister are both ginger nuts, people comment on their beautiful hair.
Ginger nut cookies are delish as well, you have a darling cookie monster givehim all the cookies he wants ha ha
D


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Did finally make a lemon drizzle cake. My knitting pals came to me and they gobbled it down. So simple, but so lush.

Crocheting a bobble hat at the moment, with some wool I picked up at the charity shop.


E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Everybody I know loves lemon drizzle cake, I got a couple of lemons today so I feel a lemon drizzle coming on ha ha. I'm going to my grandson and his family on Saturday so I'll take it with me.
I'm plodding on with a crochet c2c blanket, just something I pick up when I don't need to concentrate.
F


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Fancy a C2C blanket. I've never done one. I shall have to look it up on You Tube and have a go.

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Going a little crazy with my knitting needles, I have 18 hats ready for the Cancer Center. The woman who picks them up monthly her brother got killed in Jamaica on Dec.28. So far, the family have been trying to get his body back home. They are working with the American Embassy, and it is taking lots of money and time at least what she told me. 

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

How awful for the lady and her family, trying to get her brothers body home from Jamaica. So many terrible things happening of late.
I spent most of yesterday in bed, I woke up with a really sore throat and nausea. I took a rapid antigen test, just incase but thankfully it was negative. All I managed to eat all day was two gingernut biscuits, broken up into small pieces and I sipped on ginger beer. Yes, I’m a ginger lover too and it does help calm the stomach.
Bec sent me some videos of Blake, he’s been pulling himself up to stand. He’s only 5 months so I’m wondering if he will be an early walker. He’s cut his two bottom teeth and looks even cuter now when he smiles.
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I hope you feel a bit better today Sue,and I'm glad your test showed negative.
How lovely for you to see videos of Blake-- and he's already standing !!! Our little babas wont be long before they're on the move.
Had a funny video of Finley yesterday, Laura had put some of her own bolognese sauce on his mashed up veg, and each time she took the spoon away to fill his spoon he cried for more. She said he loved it :sm02:
Very thick fog here this morning, I can just about see the Co-op across the road. I'm going out to feed the birds and thats as far as I'm going today. Might do a bit of baking.

I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I hope you are feeling a bit better today. Glad you had some ginger to hand, I'm another ginger fan I've always got ginger beer, ginger biscuits and ginger preserve to hand... Not nice when you don't want to eat. Take care and take and look after yourself. Is your foot better?

Jan take care in that fog!

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jan and Joan, thanks for your good wishes. Yes, I’m feeling much better today thanks and my foot has stopped itching too…hooray ! Haha.
Scoty and James went into Launceston today so I gave them my shopping list. I was a bit worried that the supermarket shelves might be empty but they managed to get everything on the list. It’s a real worry that stock is getting so low in lots of other areas. Where is it all going to end ? I hear your PM is in a bit of hot water and Prince Andrew. Must be difficult for the Queen right now.
Hope the fog clears soon Jan. I remember the pea soupers years ago, I suppose it doesn’t get that bad nowadays.
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kitchen is the best place to be on cold days, especially when the oven's on. Just been out filling bird feeders and bashing the frozen water in the bird bath, it's lovely out (cold) but the fresh air is so refreshing. Blinkin' pigeons and jackdaws are a nuisance pinching all the little birds food, but I suppose they've got to eat what they can find. Also glad the awful itching has stopped on your feet.
Glad your'' personal shoppers'' found all you needed on the list Sue, at the moment all our big stores are pretty well stocked --- fingers crossed.
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely fresh air outside for us too though without the frozen water in the bird baths, haha. We’ve been getting quite a variety of wild birds of late, the word has spread that there’s seed here too. Originally it was the galahs who were regular visitors but now the blackbirds, pigeons, wrens and occasional sparrow are looking for a feed. That’s in the front garden and out the back we have the butcher birds and magpies coming for the mince which I feed them. Inbetween we have the wattle birds who have been searching for nectar in the flax plants. I love watching them all, especially when there’s squabbling going on in the birdbaths.
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My favourite bird is robin, cheeky little chap, sits on the fence and watches me put seed out, his song is so sweet too.
Its my great grandie Georges 1st birthday today, I'm going to see him and stay for a little party tomorrow, Lilly is excited because she knows I'll take one of my special''Pass the parcels'', I collect all kinds of little bits and bobs to wrap up, there's a shop in town who sell little gifts for kiddos to buy with their spends,
then I hum the tune to ''The Archers'' and stop mostly for whichever is littlies b/day, all good fun, especially grannys humming, dum-de-dum -de -dum de- dum, Sue , Joan and Sndra will get the idea ha haha.
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice tune to hum to Jan. Hope George has a lovely birthday with lots of fun times. My kids always loved pass the parcel too, you are such a fun great grandma. 
O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Orange fruit in the salad 

P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Party time for Jan and her family, have a lovely time. How old is Lily now?
Foggy here today not nice out at all. Plenty of birds around having a good feed.

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite grown up now is Lilly-- ha ha, She will be 7 this December, doesn't the time fly.
Plenty of birds here too, all fighting for the scraps and seed I put out for them, pigeons make me cross they don't give the small birds a look in, but I have a regular blackbird who sees them off he he.
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Right you are, time does fly. Hope Lily enjoyed the pass the parcel!

I get woodpigeons who have a feeder that takes bread crusts, we have seeded bread and I think they like the seeds in it! The feral pigeons eat the bits that fall on the ground.

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Spanish rice with tomatoes 

T


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

The weekend has been lovely so far. Two of my grand daughters stayed last night and I had to take them back this morning by 10am. Due to the estrangement with my daughter I had to drop them in the lay-by near to their house and watch them go in the gate. So sad. But we had a lovely time last night with grandmas home made chips (chip pan), fish fingers and beans. Then hot chocolate and toast before bed. They are a dream and I have missed out on so much in the past. 

Also today is my son’s daughter (grand daughters) birthday and I have sent along a card and cash. So far no acknowledgement but it is early. No invites for me but she is a teenager today and probably spending time with her friends. I haven’t spoken to my son since that horrible phone call on 20th December. Life is too short for all of this misery.

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Upsetting for you Sandra and it’s similar to my circumstances. Only one of my daughters will talk to me and my eldest son hasn’t spoken to us for nearly three years now. This means we don’t see his little boy who will be 6 now but the way my son treated us and spoke to us, it’s best if he isn’t in our lives to upset us. I’m lucky that we’ve got my younger son staying with us and it’s been wonderful to be able to help him out. He’s been a joy to have around and each day I can seem how his mental health is improving. All he needs is a loving and supportive environment right now and that’s what we are focused on giving him.
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very sad for me to read of your broken relationships with your kids-- makes me feel so lucky to have mine so loving and caring.
It was so lovely for you though Sandra to have those two lovely girls have a sleep over with you.
And Sue, your loving care for your son will help him through his 'bad patch', a mothers love,- best cure in the world :sm01: 
W


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Would love to have a family like yours Jan but it is not to be. My eldest son and daughter are so like their dad in some many ways but my youngest son has another dad and he is so different, thank goodness!

They have promised to come back soon but it is up to their parents. Both a delight to have around. My youngest grand daughter is a fantastic knitter at the age of 11. I felt a tear in my eye when she said that she has told all her friends at school that I (little grandma) taught her how to knit. Such a love.

This morning the house feels empty with DH out and about sorting out car parts so I think I will go to bingo this afternoon. Who know - I might win the big one (£50,000)! Take care everyone today. It is a lovely sunny but very frosty morning here right now.

XYZ or A


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Whoops!!! Double pressed!

XYZ or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You never know Sandra, you might have a big win at Bingo, good luck.
I'm cleaning inside windows this morning, the window cleaner came last week and it sure shows how bad they are inside, Luna cackles at the birds when she sees them so I think her spittle splashes the windows ha ha.
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A win on the bingo would be good! Best of luck.

Nikolai makes marks on the window which show up when the sun shines on it, can't clean the windows without a stepladder though. Wish I was tall and willowy. :sm09: :sm11: 

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Better to have marks on the windows than try reaching them, goodness sake don't get on a ladder Joan.
I have no excuse because living in my cottage the windows are all reachable, upstairs and down.

C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Cookout in the spring time 

D


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Didn't win the big one at bingo but I did win £20 which is better than nothing. I resisted going to my little wool shop and came home happy! Pizza for tea tonight with the last of the christmas puddings and custard.


Does anyone know the name of those little wee willy winkie hats? I think they are knitted on circular knitting needles like one long tube and they hang down the back with a Pom Pom on at the end. One of my grand daughters said she would love a one and I have plenty of wool to knit a one. Just not sure which pattern to look for. Any help would be gratefully accepted. Have a lovely evening. 


E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Emmy Cat said:


> Didn't win the big one at bingo but I did win £20 which is better than nothing. I resisted going to my little wool shop and came home happy! Pizza for tea tonight with the last of the christmas puddings and custard.
> 
> Does anyone know the name of those little wee willy winkie hats? I think they are knitted on circular knitting needles like one long tube and they hang down the back with a Pom Pom on at the end. One of my grand daughters said she would love a one and I have plenty of wool to knit a one. Just not sure which pattern to look for. Any help would be gratefully accepted. Have a lovely evening.
> 
> E


https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wee-willie-winkie-hat-3/people

Every hat is a little different! Do you like the one with the braid? I made a copy of that pattern. I don't know if I will make it. I could see my 4 grandchildren taking it and whipping it around. I don't feel like putting that much time into a hat and have it destroyed right away. Otherwise, I think the hats are cute. At this time, I am working on an 1898 hat for my hubby, Art. Boy can that be confusing trying to get the right fit. Just can't follow the pattern, Art has a large head and a normal hat I need to cast on 96 stitches for him.

F


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Feel a bit daft asking for a pattern link when I could have looked for it on the internet myself - doh!!! 

Thank you so much for the link. I have several in mind now but the one with the braid is a no no. She asked for a plain and simple one made with the James C Brett Marble Chunky in a dark blue shade - which I have plenty of. 

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Good start, looking forward to seeing your hat.

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hope you manage to get Arts hat done Ann, he’s probably been waiting a while for you to get around to making him one.
We’ve been busy in the garden, trimming back a cypress hedge as it’s getting too tall and spindly in places. It’s good to have James here as he can climb up and down the ladder easily unlike Scoty and I. Our neighbours invited us in for a coffee which was lovely and James had a good natter with Peter over fishing spots. Peter doesn’t actually fish but his elderly brother has written a few books on fly fishing which James is interested in learning.
The weather here at the moment is brilliant, sunny but not too hot.
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I am curious what kind of Health Ins. does your area have? It is probably better than we have here in the states. Art & I are both on Medicare but still need a supplement. My supplement is around $300 a month because I need more health care than Art. Art doesn't pay anything for his supplement plus he is a vet. For his health he goes to the VA, what the VA doesn't cover then Medicare might cover. If Medicare doesn't cover then it is turn over to his supplement. He never used his supplement since he had it. 

Sue, I sent you a couple of e-mails I don't know if you got them. 

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just got your email Ann, we’ve been out working in the garden again.
We have Medicare here as well but we’ve also got Private health insurance for hospital. This means we don’t have to wait if we need an operation. It’s getting more expensive every month though but as Scoty will need more hip/knee surgery we don’t want to stop paying the premiums. 
Being pensioners we get prescriptions for around $6.50 and when we reach the safety net we get them for free.
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kitchen is lovely and warm, but I have to leave it to go shopping on the bus, actually once I'm out and wrapped up I don't mind, the fresh air is lovely.
Sue fishing is a great hobby, I'm glad James had a good old natter with your neighbour about it.
Sandra, I like your idea of a willy winky hat for your grandie, I might knit one for Lilly if yours turns out ok, can we see it please when it's done.
We in UK are very lucky to have our N.H.S, we can even go to private hospitals for ops, I had my hip replacement at my local private hospital, free of charge . Got treated like royalty too.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lucky you Jan, getting your op done for free at a Private hospital. Did you have to wait long to get the op ? Here, if you don’t have Private health insurance you can wait up to 18 months for some surgeries.
Hope you enjoy your day at the shops, are you going to visit the wool lady ? Go on, spoil yourself. 
How did the birthday party go ?
M


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Memories of my mam having her hip done for free on the NHS here in the UK. She had physio and got about just fine. 

Yes, Jan I will post a photo of it when I get the wee willie winky hat done. Also i have to crochet a couple of white tops for my daughters girls as well. I will also do a one for my other grand daughter as well. I never make for one without the others. Not sure what I will make for my grand son though, maybe give him some money instead. 

Shopping done this morning and having a hunt around the internet this afternoon for the hat pattern. So tired after a rotten nights sleep. I look my worst and DH took a photo for the passports grrrrrrrrrr!!!!! Oh well, I am sure I wont be looking at the passport photo very much in the future. 

N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Not to worry too much about your passport photo. I look like myra hindley in mine. Still, I won't be going away abroad again I shouldn't think. Can;t think of anything worse. Quite happy pottering about around here. 

Made a savoury flan. We will have it with jacket potatoes and baked beans.

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

On my trip to market, I hurried past the wool lady-- then on to the supermarket for bits that I don't like bothering Helen with when she does a shop for me, it's good to browse and choose different things to what the Co-op have.
Now Sue you asked if I had to wait long to get my hip done, how about if I tell you 2 days ?I went to the private hospital for a scan, on a Friday, had to wait while the consultant checked it, he came back and said ''It's bone on bone Mrs. French can you come in on Monday'' .? I looked at Helen then back to him and said 'Yes please', I was treated like royalty, none of your plastic cups for tea or coffe, but nice china cups AND saucers.The food was delicious too.
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Prompt service for you, Jan. Dave has to wait ten days to get his cataract surgery in a private hospital!! Six weeks after that he can have the other eye done. 

Q


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Pleasantly surprised to hear that you got treated like royalty Jan. and why not? How marvellous and to get it done immediately. A good recovery too. 


Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quality service wasn't it, I'm pleased for Dave too Joan knowing that he doesn't have to wait long, we are very lucky aren't we to be able to have a choice. Will you have far to travel to the hospital ?
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Quality service wasn't it, I'm pleased for Dave too Joan knowing that he doesn't have to wait long, we are very lucky aren't we to be able to have a choice. Will you have far to travel to the hospital ?
> R


It's the same one we went to last week, not that far but just a £42 round cab trip.

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ridiculous amount to pay for a short cab journey, but you haven't got a choice have you, don't get me wrong I'm not mean, but I do begrudge paying over the odds, but its worth it to get Daves eyes seen to.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sure it's a lot for only about half hour each way, but it will be good to get Dave's eyes done whatever it costs. He can't do his cross-stitch at the moment because he can't see well enough. He says he's not nervous (I am)

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

To be honest Joan , having cataracts done is a doddle-- honestly so don't be worried.I had both my eyes done 1 month apart and I wasn't a bit worried and was so pleased after they were done, he'll be fine.
U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Vanilla pudding with strawberries on top

W


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Well, Jan you seem like the bionic women. What with my tablets, hearing aids, glasses and inhalers, my dad would say that I sleep with my best bits on the night stand. he he.

Talking of which. Tomorrow I am having my bottom teeth extracted. Then I will self isolate for two weeks until my denture is ready. I already have a top plate. I have a genetic condition that eats away at the bone. My mum had all her teeth out at 35 and both brothers when they were in their 40s. So feel that I have done quite well to keep mine this long. Not looking forward to it, but it has to be done. I can't eat properly at the moment. It's going to cost quite a lot too.


X


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

XXX'S to you Jeannie, not nice to have to have your bottom teeth out but you've done well to keep them till now after what you just said about your Mum and brothers having theirs out at an early age.
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Aww Jeannie, hope all goes well tomorrow. Will you be getting a general anaesthetic for the procedure? I’m a real woosie when it comes to dental extractions. Scoty had to have all his teeth removed when he was only 14, due to them being like chalk. He would have saved thousands of dollars over the years since with not needing to visit a dentist.
Joan, Dave will be fine getting his cataract done and will be so thrilled with the results. 
Jan, you were so lucky getting your hip done within two days. I think you must know people in high places, haha.
B


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Best wishes Jeannie! I hope all goes well for you. I have two manky teeth that need some expensive dental work in the future. My mam had all of her teeth out when she was in her 30's and she just wouldn't talk about it. Shame as I might have inherited her problems. Having said that I am twice plus that age and still have most of my teeth, minus 5!

Joan - I am certain that Dave will be great once he gets his cataract done. One of my friends has had both done and she said there is nothing to it. I have a one forming in my left eye and I am going to have it done as soon as it is ready.

It has just started to rain here which is annoying as I wanted to get the windows cleaned outside - oh well, the ironing is beckoning!

I did a drawing on black card of teasels at the weekend. https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-724273-1.html

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cobweb duties this morning on the outside of our home. I can’t believe how soon they come back after being removed, I’m so glad we live in a single storey house.
Last night we had a few visitors to the property, I’ll see if I can post the video.
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Not sure if this will work. :sm16:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hope you got to see it, three pademelons and one red neck wallaby.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Delightful Indeed, the padymelons look like kangaroos. Is there a difference between the two? Are they friendly? How can you be working in your garden when they are hopping around. Sure, we might have a rabbit or squirrel come our way. But they are just as scare as we are and usually scoot out of the way. 

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Elephants are near those kangaroos in the western world 

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Elephants are near those kangaroos in the western world
> 
> F


Funny I don't know what you are trying to say???

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Each night they come for a visit, hubby puts pieces of apple out for them. It was just going dark so we were inside, watching their antics. Kangaroos are larger than wallabies and pademelons are even smaller but I love how cute they are.
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gosh, I hope there aren’t any elephants hiding in our garden, haha.
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fun for some of the people who live in the Country. I can see you sitting and watching them, and they probably are very comical to watch. I have been to a house where they sat and watch the deer through their patio doors. I imagine this is the same, different area and different animals. I sure won't want to watch any black bears or elephants. Then I would be scare. ha We don't have elephants by us, but we do have the bears. 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grizzly bears always look amazing on tv. Sometimes we see them breaking into peoples homes and raiding the food cupboard. Now that would be scary, haha.
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Have a friend of Art's where he got a Black Bear and had him Mounted. His wife and him they have a second home up north. What a beautiful standing bear in their family room. Yet I don't know if I would want one in my house. Their second home near the lake brings in lots of the outdoors. Ken is a outdoor man where he likes his fishing and hunting. Art doesn't do either, both guys are members of the local Lions. We often get together as couples, sharing a dinner or two. 

I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Funny I don't know what you are trying to say???
> 
> G


I think I thought a Africa safari was in the west part of the world.

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just creepy having a taxidermy bear in your lounge room. I hate seeing these type of trophies, especially mounted animal heads on the walls, each to their own though I suppose.
It’s been a lovely day here again, both Scoty and James have been working in the garage making a wild bird feeder for our neighbour. She likes the one that Scoty made for me so he decided to surprise her with one for her and her hubby. They were the ones who drove us to the airport recently when we had to fly to Brisbane and then they organised for us to be picked up when we arrived back in Launceston. 
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kind of neighbours we need, help each other out, we all need neighbours like you have, they will be thrilled with the bird feeder.
-1 here this morning brrrr, got the central heating and log fire going, I'm off to get my hair done this morning d.i.l picks me up drops me at the salon, goes does her shopping then picks me up and home.
sandj does get mixed up with her choice of wild animals ha ha, bless her. 

Love the drawing of your teasles Sandra, you are very talented, lovely that the girls got involved with the painting.
L


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Love painting and doing crafts with the girls - they are so enthusiastic about everything. Thank you Jan - have you had your paints out lately? I would love to see some of your work. This afternoon I am going to try and get the embroidery done for my friends birthday card. I might also get the teasel picture framed for another friends birthday which is in the summer. 

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My eyes are not very good now Sandra so I've given up painting for a while. I'm pleased for you that the girls like crafting with you, have you started the willy winky hat yet.?
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

News from my daughter, their car caught fire during the night. Something to do with the wiring behind the dashboard. The windscreen had shattered and the windows were black. It's a write off. Thank heavens they weren't in it at the time!! 

I like your teasel picture, Sandra, we used to have some in the garden...

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh my goodness Joan, so glad they weren't in the car. What a shock for them.
How did Dave get on at the hospital.
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Oh my goodness Joan, so glad they weren't in the car. What a shock for them.
> How did Dave get on at the hospital.
> P


Preparing for Dave's cataract op on 27th. I shall go with him and sit in the waiting room.

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quick as that ? Very good, take your knitting, or puzzle book while you wait, the procedure itself is very quick, the longest time is having the anesthetic drops they put in, I think it's 3 times at 15 or 20 minute intervals to make sure you feel nothing during surgery.
R


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Really scary Joan and so glad that they weren’t in the car or near it.

The 27th will soon get here for Dave and it will all be done. I am sure he will be ok.

Jan - sorry that you cannot do any painting now. I have started the Wee willie winkie hat as a tube and going to try and wing it from there. I haven’t come across the pattern yet that I want to follow. Watch this space.

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sometimes if you just wing it and it looks ok, carry on and you surprise yourself ha ha. I shall watch this space with bated breath. he he. 
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thinking about Dave and his eye surgery. If Dave has any foreign objects such a knee or hip replacement, anything besides his natural body make sure to ask for antibiotics. Surely you don't want him to get any infections. 

U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Ukulele playing at a fancy restaurant 

V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Valentine's Day soon will be here, what do you usually do? Art usually takes me out to eat and gives me a small box of chocolates. 

W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Wilma’s best recipes 

X Y Z or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Auntie Bessies yorkshire puddings
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Been wondering where everyone is, it's very quiet in the kitchen, hope all is well.
C


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Cold here and trying to keep the place warm. That was a bit of a shock Joan. My sister in law had a car fire. She had loaded all the food from shopping into the house then got the sleeping children in. Five minutes later the car went up in flames on the drive. We all hate to see kids in the car whilst parents are doing something. This could happen to anyone at any time.

I'm in the wars. Had my bottom teeth out - just my 2 eye teeth left in to harness the plate onto. I've got to wait till Feb 8th for the next fitting. Staying indoors till then as I look awful.

Managing to eat still with a struggle. It wasn't pleasant and the pain of the injections was rotten.

Still it's done now. On the mend. Got a shepherd's pie in the oven. I should be able to manage that.


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Doing a bit of baking this morning. A fiery ginger cake along with some cherry shortbread. The shortbread is for a neighbour who I have been baking for over the last 2 years since she lost her husband. One of her sons lives with her and he is her carer but she has gone down hill over the last 3 months and now doesn’t get out. I will pop along this afternoon and have a natter and a cuppa with her. 

DH is back on the job this afternoon that he had his accident with before christmas - so fingers crossed that all goes well.

My youngest son had his wallet stolen last night while out with friends in London. By the time he cancelled his cards the thieves had taken nearly £200. The bank are going to give him that back. It’s awful when we have to watch our backs all the time, isn’t it? He says he will be more careful in future. I hope their hands turn black!!!

Anyway,nobody was hurt, which is the main thing.

Ham salad rolls for tea tonight followed by the ginger cake.

The wee willie winkie hat is finished and I just have to make a Pom Pom for it this afternoon. I’ll post a photo later. I hope my grand daughter likes it and then it is onto crocheting the white lacy tops for all three of them. 

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Extra care now for your son Sandra, just shows how easily it can happen. Glad the bank stumped the cash!

Jeannie I hope you soon feel better, just think no more fillings or extractions...

I'm here Jan, just changed internet provider yesterday and was without the internet for a while. I expect Sue is busy with her son.

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

First of all, everything is well by our house. We had a false alarm with my GS. His home test checked out that he had COVID. My daughter brought him to the clinic and that test turned out negative. So, off to school he goes on Monday. He was getting awful bored being at home. For a 10-year-old he would rather be with his friends. It wasn't fun for his family and himself wearing masks in the house until they found out he was negative. 

Jeannie sounds like a soft food diet until your dentist work is done. Thinking positive look at the pounds you will be losing. Lots and lots of smoothies, Yummy. 

G


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-724631-1.html

Got the wee willie winkie hat finished - just hope my grand daughter likes it. DH says he wants a one now in another colour - Why? Oh well, I will knit him a one in the colour of his choice.

Jeannie - I hope your mouth heals quickly - no more dentists sounds good to me. I have two broken teeth which need to be sorted in the future. Onward and upward!

My son will be more careful in future - hopefully!

It's such a dark morning here. DH has gone to his breakfast car meeting and should be back around lunchtime. It is quite nice having the house to myself for the first time in ages. DH doing brisket for dinner tonight with roasties etc. My mouth is watering just thinking about it.

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Having a hubby capable of cooking a roast dinner is very handy for you Sandra, my Ron never got invoved at all.
Jeannie I hope your mouth is healing nicely, it's horrible being without your teeth, but a benefit for you when you have your new ones and they're settled in. A word of warning, don't get tomato pips, or bits of nut under your plate-- been there done that and it ends up as an ulcer.Should you get a mouth ulcer keep a bottle of'' Corsodyl mouth rinse'' or Boots own mouth ulcer pastilles, please do not think I'm being gloomy, but as you are new to dentures I thought I'd let you know what I use if I get an ulcer.
I love the wee willy winky hat Sandra, pic of hubby wearing his please ha ha.
I


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

I'm doing quite well and thank you Jan for the advice. I do have a full top denture already but the bottom ones are a whole new adventure says the dentist. Never mind healing quick and will go back on Feb 8th. 

I'd love to see you wee willy winky hat Sandra. Saw a young homeless lad wrapped in an old eiderdown. No hat or scarf. Freezing he was. I'm taking a bobble hat with me next time and hope to see him again.

Can't imagine what it must be like to be a rough sleeper.

I know how lucky I am.

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jeannie, I'm pleased your gums are healing good, your dentist is right in saying the bottom set are very different to the upper, they move about more, not a problem though. I saw a rough sleeper outside the market one day, sitting on an old blanket and no hat, so next time I went shopping I took him one, he put it on and thanked me. But when I saw him again he was wearing a very posh one, I hope maybe he gave mine to another rough sleeper.
k


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kind of you to give him a hat. I was doing mini stockings around town for the holidays.

L


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Lovely kind thought Jan and Sandj. 

I spoke to my youngest son tonight on the phone and he said he might like a one (wee willie winkie hat) so I had better get my knitting needles clacking away! So far today I have started a crochet top in white for another of the grand daughters with 3 to do in total. Tonight I just cannot sleep so here I am - having a hot toddy and going to have a bit read. DH is snoring so loud they must be able to hear him next door!!! Mind you, they are the horrible neighbours so I am not bothered if it keeps them awake!!! Haha! 

M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Mickey Mouse cookies or pancakes 

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Not good news for me over the weekend, my dear friend Jayne passed away. She had been in hospital since the 6th January after having a double aneurysm but we had been trying to stay positive and hope that she would recover. It wasn’t meant to be and I’m feeling very sad and still in shock. Her funeral is being held on Friday afternoon so we will be going to say our goodbyes and help support her family. 
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh Sue, that is sad, I am so sorry,to lose a dear friend is like losing one of the family.
P


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Please accept my sincere condolences Sue. I have some fantastic friends in the North East (UK) that I would hate to lose. Look after yourself my friend. Sending love and hugs. Xxx


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

So sorry to hear your sad news Sue. It's hard when a friend passes, make sure to look after yourself.

Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Not good news for me over the weekend, my dear friend Jayne passed away. She had been in hospital since the 6th January after having a double aneurysm but we had been trying to stay positive and hope that she would recover. It wasn't meant to be and I'm feeling very sad and still in shock. Her funeral is being held on Friday afternoon so we will be going to say our goodbyes and help support her family.
> O


Quite a Shock for you and Scoty!
I know you just recently had Christmas lunch with them. Now she isn't here. My sympathy goes out to you and Scoty. Take care my friend.
We buried our friend Friday; he had a nice military funeral. Art was on the Honor Guard and got to shoot for his friend. Chuck was the one who was found on the beach in Jamacia while he was vacationing. 
Before his body came back home to rest there was an autopsy done in Jamacia. He had a heart attack.

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really a horrible way to start the new year for Sue, Scoty,Ann and Art, lets hope the future holds much dearer things.
I too had a shock yesterday,my eldest daughter in laws Dad has incurable cancer, so sad, and her mother is in the early stages of dementia,
On a happier note Laura came with Finley yesterday, he;s getting very knowing and gave me the biggest toothless smile, he also makes lots of noises, loves his food what Laura prepares for him, lots of whizzed up veggies.
and he loves to gnaw on a piece of pear.
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sounds as though Finley is a happy little chappie Jan!

Miserable weather here today, cold with it too!

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The weather by us is frigid, staying inside. Did some knitting this morning everything I knitted I ended up doing twice. Had a hard time concentrating. Art and I did some organization work today. We had some chili for lunch, it was that kind of a day for hot spicy soup like chili. 

Jan it's the little ones who keeps the world a moving. Often times they bring us chuckles and keep us young at heart! 

U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Udon noodles 

V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very unfamiliar with me are the Udon Noodles? 
Maybe I had them but didn't know what they were called. I do like Thai and Chinese Food. Maybe Udon Noodles are Japanese? 

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well Ann, like you I had never heard of Udan noodles so I googled them you are right they are Japanese,thicker than the noodles we know.So that's solved that little mystery. Sandj does come up with some rare ideas about food. :sm02: :sm02: 
X Yor Z


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

A lovely quick meal with noodles is to add them to home made broth. Really filling and so tasty. I haven’t heard of Udan noodles either. When my youngest son was very young he loved pasta or noodles added to his favourite Heinz tomato soup. He denies all knowledge of it now - haha!

B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Brown rice if you don’t like Udon noodles 

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cod and chips and mushy peas from chip shop tonight, going to my son and DDIL for it, I'm so looking forward to it, -- and we get it delivered piping hot.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Do have a lovely time Jan, sounds great except for the mushy peas...

I've never heard of the Udon noodles either. What a sheltered life we lead :sm09: :sm09:

E


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Eeeee Jan you are so lucky! The last time I had fish and chips was on New Year’s Eve at Whitby and they were fantastic! We have a rubbish chippie near to us so we dont bother now. Enjoy them!

Home made burgers by DH for tea tonight followed by the rest of the ginger cake. 

Lovely and sunny today but cold and I managed to get the car washed!

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Funny that you mention getting the car wash. We need to get our SUV clean this week. I am making Molasses Cookies today with ginger and cinnamon; can't go wrong for a sweet very healthy. I would think the ginger cake is also a healthy dessert. 

Jan, I could eat fish and chips daily. We usually go out for fish on Friday's. Instead of getting fried fish I usually order pan-fried walleye or haddock oscar. 

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Every time we have F & C I ask for mushy peas :sm02: my son shares the little pot with me, d.i,l turns her nose up and makes yukky noises :sm02: 
my guess is she knows the end results-- takes after his father I tell her :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Great food. Need to stay away from the French fries. ☺


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Have green peas in the can, frozen peas and fresh peas plus pea in the pods. I would think peas that come from a can is the soft peas and you can mush them up, but I might be wrong. 
For a change once in a while we will have can peas because we do like the mushiness of them. I forgot about the dry peas that is used for pea soup, now that can be mushy especially the split dry peas. 

Jan, you got me stump your mushy peas must be a UK recipe, something that I never had. Need to look this one up. Please share your recipe for your favorite mushy peas!

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Mushy Peas

25g unsalted butter
400g fresh peas (or frozen, thawed)

, melt butter in a pan over medium heat. Add fresh peas , and cook, covered, for 10 minutes (3 minutes for frozen) or until soft. Add lemon juice and season. Mash until mushy. Cover to keep warm. 
I have not tried making them this way Ann, if I have them with fish and chips I have them ready done from the shop, or you can buy them in cans. This recipe is from one I found on google.
J


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Jan - I just buy the tins but my mam used to get the mushy peas and soak them overnight. Then boil them for ages the next day, mash them with butter and they are gorgeous. Oh and add some salt to taste.

The sun is out now after a wet start and I think I will give the back windows a clean. DH is in the garage and says it is lovely and warm but he has several layers on!

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knitting away like usually, tomorrow I will try to post some of my hats. Art & our computer guy worked on posting pictures into our computer yesterday. 

I didn't have any mushy peas but had an egg omelet for a late breakfast. My stomach has been acting up ever since. I bought organic eggs hoping the eggs won't have the same effect as regular eggs do. 
Does anyone else have trouble eating eggs?

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lovely free range eggs from my local farm, always fresh. I have never had any trouble with any egg dishes.
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

My favorite egg is over easy, so I can dip my toast in the yolk. This only in memories, now. Don't Dare I hate to pay the price. I didn't think the omelet was going to bother me, I had everything in it besides eggs. Sausage, mushrooms, cheese, broccoli, green pepper. I had to leave out the onion, the only way Art will eat onions if they are hidden. 

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now I do love an over easy poached egg on toast, yummeeee.
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Over easy poached egg is yummy as long as I don't have to make it. My Mother use to make poached eggs on the stove in a pot with boiling water. Sure, they were really good. 
But I hated cleaning the pot with that sticky egg water. Never made eggs like she did because I didn't want to do the clean-up. 

P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Potassium and Potatoes 

Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Potassium and Potatoes
> 
> Q


Quite Right, I do have those two items in my diet.

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rightly so, possum and potatoes are very good for you. My favourite poato is a good crispy roast spud with a fluffy middle, mash is good too if it's nice and creamy with maybe some grated cheese mixed in. Chips, mustn't forget them
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sending thanks to my kitchen pals for the kind wishes and condolences after the passing of my friend, Jayne. It was her funeral today and she had a lovely send off. We were asked to wear bright coloured clothes and a bit of bling as that’s what Jayne loved to wear. Just as the service began, Thunder and lightning descended followed by torrential rain. We think it was Jayne sending a message that she was upset at missing a big catch up with her family and friends. 

This morning Scoty and I had our Covid boosters, so far we feel ok with no side effects though I do feel a bit tired but it has been a stressful day.


Joan, how did Dave go with his cataract surgery? Hope all went well.
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

The surgery went well, thanks Sue. Dave's eye feels quite good after his eye drops this morning.

Glad all went well with the funeral, always a sad time. 

How is James? Hope your boosters stay quiet....

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very good news that Daves eye feels good Joan.
Sad day for you Sue with the funeral, I think you are right about the thunderstorm.

My day has started out with chucking all the food out of my fridge freezer, it's 20 years old so I can't grumble :sm02: My dil is on the case, she'll find me a good deal.
I think the contents came under my insurance but I'm not going to bother with a claim, usually a certain amount of £'s are asked for before they pay out and it's not worth the hassle.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

What a shame Jan, having to throw out all the food from your fridge. Hope you can get a replacement soon, we are lost without them aren’t we ?
We have an excess of around $600 to pay out if we claim on our insurance, makes you think twice before bothering to make a claim
XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

At least with our outdoor feezing temperatures Ann I, if push comes to shove I can keep my milk and small items of stuff in a box outside the back door ha ha.
I agree with you as well, it makes you wonder if it's worth insuring some of the things in our homes, I have some personal stuff insured, and the house of course.
One occasion springs to mind when I made a claim for my shed roof which got blown down after a really bad storm a few years ago, they didn't want to know-- said it was an act of god !!!
B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Blue corn tortilla chips. I can’t think of to many blue foods. 

C


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Before you get off the egg topic. This morning I made several what I call savoury flans. I'd picked up a bargain packet of ham when I went shopping. I put onions, mushrooms, red peppers and tomatoes in the pan. Whisked up 8 eggs with salt and pepper. Chopped up a lot of the ham. Added mixed herbs and salt and pepper to the pan. In the meantime made some nice pastry using butter and lard. Lined a large and three small round tins. When the mixture in the pan was softened I put it in the tins , then added the egg. Put grated cheese on top. Came out lovely in my cooker. 
we will eat one of the small ones with jacket potatoe and beans. Freeze the rest.

By the way good wishes to all of you that have been going through all sorts of trouble recently. Lets hope we can have a break from that now and enjoy a few peaceful months.


C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Crikey Jeannie, they sound really good, and easy on your mouth too. Will definately have a go at making some.
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Delicious sounding flans Jeannie. Good to know that you made your own pastry too. These days I mostly cheat and buy the ready made frozen stuff. 
Today I’m hoping to get out into the garden. A golfing mate of Scoty’s has given us two big bags of pigs face succulents so they need to be planted soon. It’s rather overcast which will be perfect weather, especially if it rains later.
Good to know that Dave is ok Joan. I found that the worst thing with cataract surgery is all the eye drops afterwards, especially remembering to put them in.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Extra Eye drops for Dave as he is diabetic! The ordinary one four times a day and the diabetic ones twice a day Good job we have a chart to mark them on. They are a right pain, we manage between us though...

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fun times with the eye drops. I had to put Scoty’s in for him as for some reason, he can’t manage it. Problem was, every time I tried, he would close his eye. I would have to try and prise his eyelids open while he squirmed around in his chair.
James and I have just finished planting the pigs face along the driveway, I’m glad I had some help as Scoty is at golf today. The sun has now come out so it was getting a bit warm outside. Good to come in for lunch now.
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Green beans again for a side dish 

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

sandj said:


> Green beans again for a side dish
> 
> H


Heaped up with butter, salt and pepper, yum :sm24: :sm24:

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Heaped up with butter, salt and pepper, yum :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> I


I Love fresh green beans; I don't mind the can ones but don't care for the frozen ones. I especially like Green Beans Almondine!

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I Love fresh green beans; I don't mind the can ones but don't care for the frozen ones. I especially like Green Beans Almondine!
> 
> J


Just googled that Ann and I'm sure that I would like it too. Do you put Parmesan cheese on yours ?
Tonight we are having pork with a selection of veggies, including my homegrown potatoes. I've got a Tefal Cook4Me machine which pressure cooks so it only takes 10 minutes or so.
K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kale it’s depends on how it is cooked 

L


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Lovely big fry up for tea tonight. DH in charge of bacon, chipolata, mushrooms, tomatoes, egg and fried bread. All totally bad for us but what the hell - we dont have it very often. An afternoon of sorting out my stash. Some of the baby wool can go to the local charity shops. What do you all do with those tiny end pieces? I have loads of bags of them but could do with getting rid of them. I know that once I do get rid then I will come across something that needs a repair with some of it. Any ideas?

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My friend who does a lot of knitting/crochet winds all her little oddments into a ball and makes blankets for the rescue dogs home, just an idea before you take them to the charity shop. Your tea tonight made my mouth water, -- ok it's a bit unhealthy but what the heck, once in a while doesn't hurt does it. I'm going to my sons and family for indian take away tonight, looking forward to that mmmm.
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Not had fried bread in donkeys years. Sounds a lovely meal that your hubby cooked Sandra, you’ve got him well trained in the kitchen.
It’s a lovely morning here but I’m having time off from the gardening as I’ve got a bit of a sore back today. Probably all that planting yesterday so I’m going to do some magazine puzzles instead. 
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Emmy Cat said:


> Lovely big fry up for tea tonight. DH in charge of bacon, chipolata, mushrooms, tomatoes, egg and fried bread. All totally bad for us but what the hell - we dont have it very often. An afternoon of sorting out my stash. Some of the baby wool can go to the local charity shops. What do you all do with those tiny end pieces? I have loads of bags of them but could do with getting rid of them. I know that once I do get rid then I will come across something that needs a repair with some of it. Any ideas?
> 
> M


Oh! I do save my yarn pieces! I never know when I need a certain color in a one row stripe or one row fair isle in a hat. If the yarn gets smaller than that then I throw it out. I used to save the yarn pieces for a woman's who did cross stitch. Then she got too much and didn't want it anymore.

I try putting my pictures from my phone into the computer, but I still can't do it. I got help the other day. I could do when he was guiding me. Now I can't do it, planning on calling him on Monday. One of these days I will show my hats. Tomorrow I will be giving my hats to the woman who collects them for the Cancer Center. I am glad I have the pictures now I need to get them unto the computer.

P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Papa John’s Pizza. A local pizza chain in the USA 

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Question, what is your favourite Pizza ?
I prefer vegetarian ones with lots of mushrooms, spinach, onion, potato, capsicum.

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Really got to be vegetarian, cheese, tomato, mushroom and gherkin etc but no potato or capsicum.

S


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Sumptuous mushroom pizza with a thin crust.

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

The crust must be thin - I agree there

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> The crust must be thin - I agree there
> 
> U


U and me agree on this. I hate thick stodgy pizza bases. I've been buying a nice brand from the supermarket, it's a Dr. Oetker and they have a couple of vegetarian ones. Even Scoty prefers vegetarian ones these days, he won't touch the meat- eaters ones anymore as he thinks they're too greasy. 
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Veggie is good for meat eaters every now and then Sue. Your doctor will tell you that, I couldn't touch meat now, although we still eat fish.

W 
.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Well for me it has to be pepperoni. I love a spiced sausage.Hubby likes liver and bacon. So I will do that for dinner but I shall have sausages. Bought some nice brussell sprouts to go with it.


XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes me too Sue, love a good spicey pepperoni with cheese mushrooms olives more the merrier. I like a bit ofprogramme on TV spinach on the side as well.
I watched a cookery programme yesterday on T.V, don't usually go for that sort of viewing but nothing else was on, they cooked honey glazed belly pork, it looked amazing, now I want to try it.
A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Amazing taste with pineapple on the pizza but it has to have bacon bits 

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Bacon and pineapple are a must,and a crispy crust, followed by a strawberry milkshake please,
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Can I have a crispy bacon butty with HP sauce please ? Haha.
Yes Joan, we have a few meat free days during the week. I wish I could get Scoty to eat more fish but he has a phobia with the bones. I’ve probably mentioned it before but when he was a child he got a fish bone stuck in his throat and it had to be medically extracted. Since then, he will only eat flake which I believe is shark.
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dare to say, Art & I love the Meat Lovers Pizza with mushrooms, black olives, and green peppers! Of course, the thin crust! There is a place by us that makes the Best, the pizza is so filling, one piece is enough. 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Easy if you have a pizza shop close by. Our nearest is approximately 15 minutes drive away and the larger chains are in Launceston which is an hours drive away. Hence I usually buy frozen ones from the supermarket.
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

For me only as Dave like Pizzas! I buy one from the supermarket, cut it in quarters and freeze the rest. Sometimes I make my own as a lunchtime snack from a slice of bread...

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got a wet and very windy day here, so not going anywhere, I managed to do a bit of tidying up the front garden and back yard yesterday, looks much better.Today will be a quick whiz round with the hoover and do a bit of dusting, then I'm going to clear some kitchen cupboards out-- tons of stuff in them which I'll never use.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Haven't got any rain here Jan, bright and sunny but with an evil wind that blows right through to your bones!! Put a few bits of washing on the line and the rest in the tumbler.

Good luck with clearing your cupboards, though it's a great feeling when it's done isn't?

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Have you finished clearing out your kitchen cupboards now Jan ? That’s a job that I need to do, I’m sure there’s a few out of date things hiding at the back. I did clean out the cupboard under the kitchen sink today and I’ve put things in order so that I can find things easier. I found a packet of cleaning sponges and a full bottle of white vinegar which I had forgotten about, all hiding at the back of the cupboard. 
Tomorrow I have to go for my annual blood tests so I have to fast. Hopefully the nurse will be on time.
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I hope the nurse doesn't keep you waiting Sue, or you'll be starving, will you be able to go and have a quick snack and a coffee afterwards, or straight home for a nice toasted sandwich with cheese and tomato filling. mmm--- Not started on the cupboards yet, I know I'll find a lot of half empty jars and stuff, also dishes I'll never use, they can go to the charro shops.
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jan, that toasted sandwich with cheese and tomato filling sounds delicious. There is a nice coffee shop close to the doctors but it’s closed at the moment due to a staff member contracting Covid ! So, we’ll go home and play it safe and maybe have a toasted sandwich at home. Did I mention that I had had my booster jab on Friday, apart from a sore arm there’s been no side effects as yet.
K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kobe Steakhouse has Japanese food and cooking on the table 

L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lucky you only had a sore arm Sue, good luck with your blood test.

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lots of coffee houses have had to close in town, I feel very sorry for them, they used to do a roaring trade especially in colder months when people would pop in for a hot drink and a bite to eat.

Glad you got your booster jab and had no side affects Sue.
M
You and I crossed replies again Joan, lets go to --
N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Not doing too much here. Did wash the kitchen floor and made a chilli for dinner. Wish I had your energy Jan. I seem to just keep to my bolt hole on these cold days.

So many places have closed in the high street. Started a little cardi for Eloise last night in lemon DK. 


O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Lots of coffee houses have had to close in town, I feel very sorry for them, they used to do a roaring trade especially in colder months when people would pop in for a hot drink and a bite to eat.
> 
> Glad you got your booster jab and had no side affects Sue.
> M
> ...


Not good all these small businesses closing down, more people out of work!

Got my bit of washing dried!

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh dear, I’m sat here with a grumbling tummy, about to get ready to go and get my blood test. It’s 8.22 am and my appointment isn’t until 9. I wish the clinic opened earlier, I used to be able to get the test done at 7am in Queensland then home quicker for breakfast. Oh well, I can look forward to my oats soon, haha.
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Passing time by keeping yourself busy sometimes helps me. I even will stay in bed longer right before I need to go into for my blood test. My clinic is only 8 minutes away with car. How far is your clinic, Sue?

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quick getting my appointment this morning. I was the first one in to see the nurse which was good. She couldn’t get any blood out of my left arm so had to try the other one which fortunately bled very nicely. I got her to look into my right ear too as yesterday, when I was in the garden, I felt a creepy crawlie go into it. I shook my head a couple of times then I heard a strange noise coming from the ear, it sounded like beating wings !! I quickly went up to the house and put some ear drops in to hopefully drown whatever it might be. No sign of anything coming out but the nurse couldn’t see anything, nor could the doctor. A bit strange but everything feels fine today.
Ann, the clinic is about 15 minutes away so not too far. I really enjoyed my breakfast when I arrived home.
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Really odd about your ear, good job there wasn't anything peering out at the nurse. A strange experience though.

I bet you enjoyed your breakfast? I'm sure you did. Do you have to wait long for the result?

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really scary when you think a creepy crawly has got into your ear, glad you got it checked Sue. Also glad you didn't have to wait for your jab, bet you enjoyed your brekkie when you got home.It's a lovely morning nice and fresh, quite a strong wind though.
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Spooky the way Joan and I reply at the same time, my kids say I'm a witch, because sometimes I know it's one of them when they phone me !! :sm16: :sm17: 
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

That's funny Jan, Dave and my daughter say I'm a witch!!! I often can foretell what's happening. Susan says "Mum you had your pointed hat on"

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Such a strange sensation it was. At first I thought it was a stray hair tickling my ear but then I realised that whatever it was, it was heading down my ear canal. We’ve had a lot of tiny flies in the garden, they move around in a huge swarm so maybe it was one of those. I really don’t know that it has gotten out of my ear though but I’ll have to go with what the doctor said.
Im not sure when I’ll get the blood test results back Joan but I’ve got another GP appointment next week so hopefully they will be back by then. 
Jan, have you got your washing out today, seeing as it’s windy ? We had gusty winds here as well, all the trees were bending over and there’s leaves everywhere.
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

That’s funny about the witches, can I join and we can have our own coven ? Haha
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'U' are very welcome to join the witches coven Sue, we could sit round the brewing pot with snails, slugs and creepy crawlies, then cast spells on the evil covid monster.
I didn't peg my washing out Sue, it would've got ravelled round the line, not to mention my bloomers looking like the sails on the 'Good ship Lollypop, hahahaha
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very good vision of your bloomers blowing in the wind Jan. :sm09: :sm09: 

You are very welcome to form a coven Sue. Don't know if we could have a veggie brew though? 

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

We could have a veggie brew Joan, you provide the goodies and we can savour them while we think of brewing up something horrid and witchy then cast the spells on nasty stuff/ things. :sm15: :sm15: :sm23: 
XYZ or A


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

A great idea! Can I join in the witches brew as well? We could put some whisky toddies in the mix, ahahahaha!!!!!! Forget the wing of bat and eye of toad just egg and chips will do.

I have been embroidering some greetings cards which I started a long time ago and didnt get back to them. A few birthdays coming up which will come in handy.

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-725380-1.html


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Beautiful greeting card you showed us Sandra, , you really are a talented lady.
Now, the witches brew, yes, whiskey would be fine by me, but I think we shall have to have a few different cauldrons on the go, some for us goodie goodies and some for the nasties, agreed ?
C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Cranberries as a topping. Is the card knit or crochet? That is awesome, Sandra


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Do we bring our own broomsticks Jan, I’ll need to get a new one as there’s splinters on mine…..ouch, haha. Maybe we could use those fancy stick vacuums instead, I think Joan has got one of those. Maybe she will let us share hers if we all squeeze up, do you think we can all fit ? 
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

EEEE a way we go! The vacuum stick is doing all the work! How about having a caravan of vacuum sticks....

Sandra, you are a woman of many talents! What a special Grandma you must be, something interesting always happening at your house. 

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Flying through the air on our stick vacuums, what fun. Jan and Joan can bring Luna and Nikolai, witches always have their cats with them. I’ll go and find my pointed hat, pointed shoes and a nice fat wart for my nose. Cackle cackle.
Sandra, I love your card, it must have taken a while to embroider but well worth it.
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got to admire Sandra for her patience with that embroidery, my poor old eyes couldn't cope with such fine work.
I've got two spare brooms for any of you who don't like flying on those electric sticks,cackle cackle.The wart on my nose and the whiskers on my chin are growing nicely since I rubbed them with a special potion,

Joking apart, poor Luna has got to be shut in the bathroom to stop her escaping when the men deliver my new fridge freezer-- old one died last Sunday, Helen got on the case and ordered one for me. I'm sitting here it's 6.00 am because I needed to have the old fridge empty ready for the men to take it away, and they said delivery would be between 7.00 am and 11.00 a.m !!! I hope they arrive at the 7.00 am slot, or thereabouts.
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hope your new fridge/freezer has arrived Jan. There’s nothing worse than sitting around waiting for delivery men or tradesmen especially when they don’t turn up on time ( if at all ). 
Poor Luna won’t be too impressed being locked in the bathroom. Colin always went and hid under our bed when strangers visited our home. 
I


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

sandj said:


> Cranberries as a topping. Is the card knit or crochet? That is awesome, Sandra


It's neither sandj - its embroidery using chain stitch and metallic thread from The Range (UK). Awkward thread that kept knotting but I persevered. Thank you.


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Jan - I hope your new fridge/ freezer is installed by now. At least you can have a rest this afternoon. I used to have to lock Emmy in the sitting room if anyone came to the house. I do miss having a cat but DH is determined - no more pets! One day……..

No spare broomsticks here as I think mine dropped to bits years ago. Probably from try to plant my big bum on it! Haha! 

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kitty Luna was very good, well, she had a little accident--- done a poo in the corner, poor baby I bet she was most upset about that , she's such a clean girl. Fridge freezers arrived, -- I wasn't surprised to see the muck underneath when they moved it, and a big cob web on the wall behind it. The man said not to worry, he'd seen worse.
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lots of love for poor Luna, cats don't like to break the rules... Hope you like your new fridge freezer, can't imagine being without nowadays.

Foxes have dug a big hole under our shed! Just waiting for my gardener, he's going to fill the hole concrete it so they can't get back in!!! they are a pain around here.

M


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

My heart goes out to poor Luna. Emmy used to hate to make any mess. 

Foxes Joan. We had a couple of massive holes in our back garden which turned out to be down to badgers! 

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice and neat now around the shed. The hole has been filled in, a trench dug and re-enforced with chicken wire. Then the whole lot has been concreted and the area covered with gravel!! Hopefully they'll move on somewhere else now!!

Badgers must be a pain too.

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh, it's Ground Hog Day today. I didn't hear about WI but PA the Ground Hog saw its shadow. If the Ground Hog see its shadow six more weeks of Winter. If he doesn't see it's shadow Spring will arrive early. 

Badger is WI State Animal

I never saw a real Badger, I guess there isn't too many left in WI. The Badger was chosen as the State Animal because in the 1800s lead miners who were digging tunnels into WI hillsides reminded the people of Badgers. 

I just looked up WI for the Ground Hog, Yippee the ground hog near Madison, Jimmy didn't see its shadow, that means Spring will be coming our way. All the snowstorms will be going to the East coast. I might add the ground hog is only 40% right. But it's fun to see and hope. 

P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Pretty ground hog peeking out. 

Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quite a sight, never been there but in WI my BIL and his wife went to watch the groundhog come out. What shouting there was when he didn't see his shadow. Spring will soon be here in WI

R


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Regularly see signs of badgers here in the Devon banks as they call the hedgerows. Where I live these banks are protected and the badgers make the most of it. The only signs I see are earth works. They will be in there burrows this month delivering their new babies. 

They do say that if you see them in the day time it is because they are sick and have been thrown out by the family.

Doing a curry today.

A bit milder down here at the mo.


S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Same here Jeannie, just a teeny bit milder today, still got the wood burner going though. 
Curry for dinner, mmmm ages since I had a nice home made curry.I'm having mac. cheese and ham with a jacket spud. 
T


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Sunny and bright here right now. Might put the washing outside. Food shopping done for the week and I am phoning one of my friends in the North East this afternoon for a good chin wag!

Lots of snowdrops out in the garden and a good feel about spring being on its way. Lovely sunsets on a night this week.

Scrambled egg on toasted muffins for tea tonight with yogurt jelly. 

T


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

The spooky thing Jan of our posts crossing at the same time.

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'U' are a witch thats the reason ha ha.
I'm just going to make a banana cake, adding chopped walnuts and a few sultanas.I love scrambled eggs. I went looking in the garden for my snowdrops, not a sign, they are so pretty and tell us Spring is round the corner. Wonder where they have gone.

V


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

very lovely embroidered card Sandra. I know that metallic thread can be the devil. Loads of snowdrops out here at the moment. Not many other signs of spring yet , although the rubharb has sprouted already. 

The flying hoovers sounds fun. I've got loads of toads, frogs and newts here if you are interested.

W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Winter soups for lunch 

X Y Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra helping tonight, we had baby beef liver with onion in a gravy, green beans and mashed white & sweet potatoes. This is the first time I boiled the two potatoes together. 
I surely will do those again sweet & white potatoes made a good combination mashed together. The reason why I did that, I only had a handful of baby reds and a sweet potato. Before the only way I made sweet potatoes is baking them. Learn something every day. How do you make your sweet potatoes or yams?

Y, Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

An interesting mix of the two potatoes Ann, I’ll have to try that. I like to roast sweet potatoes or sometimes I boil and mash them and use them as a layer if I make vegetarian lasagne.
Our backyard terracotta bird bath got smashed the other night, we think a possum may have landed on it and toppled it over onto the pavers. Quite sad but Scoty and James bought another one yesterday and have set it firmly into the ground. These animals are causing us some grief, what with Joan’s Fox as well. I wonder what they hoped to get by burrowing underneath the shed, it’s not like you keep chickens in there Joan. 
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Boiled potatoes and swede are a good combo, mashed together, I also like left over mash and cabbage ( we call it bubble and squeak ) to our overseas pals who might not have heard of it.) mixed together and fried with a fried egg and bacon.
I think the reason foxes find places to burrow in towns and cities here, is because all the new builds have robbed them of their normal habitat, I don't have the problem but very annoying for folk who do.
Heavy rain here in the early hours of this morning, but suns just poked it's head out and it looks to be a fine day, albeit very cold.
C


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Can't believe it is such a nice mild bright sunny morning. Had heavy rain in the night and now it is lovely. Had a bit of a clean around this morning. Haven't got the va va voom to make a start on clearing the garden yet. Maybe if it warms up a bit more. 

Making a nice little lemon cardi for Eloise. It's growing fast so just have the sleeves and bands to do. 

They are two happy, healthy girls. They have been gifted a toy ice cream cart and Elsie is making cornets for Eloise. So sweet.

I took some almond cookies around and Elsie can't wait. *Come on Nanny* she says as she is trying to get me out of my chair and into the kitchen to get her one.

Nanny is very naughty - just when my poor daughter in law is trying to loose all her baby weight.

She has managed a stone and a half so far , so is doing really well , and being strict with herself.


D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Daughter-in-law is doing very well Jeannie, losing all that weight. It’s not an easy thing to do after having a baby so well done to her. It sounds like you are having a brilliant time with your granddaughters, playing at selling ice cream cones, if only they were real you could save one for me. I’ll have a 99 please.
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Every time I had a baby (3) I always ended up keeping some of the weight. When I started losing the weight and then I ended up being pregnant :sm24:


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Fig newtons 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Great day today with lots of sunshine. We had fish and chips for dinner and the cafe had mushy peas on the menu too, they tasted really nice. 
H


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Got all of my weight straight off after each of my babies (3). All my life I never weighed more than 8st (except when pregnant) and after going through the change the weight piled on. It has been hard to get it back off but I will never see 8st again! At the moment I am overweight and need to shift some fat. The winter coat needs to come off! Back to walking once the weather picks up and eating salads (maybe) or plenty of vegetables. 

Yesterday I broke another tooth! That is 2 of my teeth broken in the last few months. That is another trip to the dentist this week and see what they have to say. I would like to know why they have gone this way all of a sudden. Fed up! !

A painting afternoon as I am trying to do a picture for my friends birthday of her Westie - so far it looks more like a dinosaur! Haha! Oh well back to the brushes.

Anyone doing anything interesting this weekend? Take care and stay safe - catch up soon.

H


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Happy to say Sandra, I was exactly the same. Thin as a stick until the menopause. Still can't lose any. I like my food too much and the baking. Perhaps it is contentment. Not too worried about it. 

My friend who is rather portly fell in Morrisons car park. She was bruised all over her tummy and boobs, but at least she didn't break any bones.

On that note I might make some rock cakes.

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I try to eat sensible(emphasis on TRY), I'm well covered so like your friend Jeannie I have plenty to soften any fall that I may have ha ha.
My friend has asked me to knit one of those toilet roll covers for a laugh to give her grand-daughter who gets married soon. I've found a doll on Amazon, but having to wing it for the crinoline dress, I think I've taken on a challenge unless any of you gals have a pattern ? It can be knit or crochet.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jan, I found a crochet pattern. Not one I've used but may be a help. It's picture has appeared twice for some reason!! 

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kor Joan, this is spooky because I also found that pattern !! Thanks for finding it,I'm still going to wing it I think, the pattern looks a bit complicated . I'm going to do a circle for the top , then sort of increase down to the hem,and then crochet some frilly bits round the 'skirt; part. I'll let you know how it's going he he.
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Looks like great minds think alike Jan, good luck with winging it!

M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Mini Mints 

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

New tomato plants are shooting up in the veggie patch. I put some cherry tomatoes into the soil as they were looking a bit past the use by date. Today, there are four plants that are flourishing as well as the rhubarb. We’ve netted the area with chicken wire so I hope that keeps the possums away. I brought some more spuds in too, they have been really tasty.
It was good working in the garden this morning as it was a cloudy day so I didn’t get too hot. This afternoon I’ve been working on my magazine puzzles, in between dozing off, haha. 
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh good luck with those tomatoes, if you get a glut I love cherry toms. Although I shall be planting some in the Spring. 

The fox came back and dug around a bit but couldn't get under the shed! :sm24: 

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Perfect job done then Joan if Mr fox was foiled by the concrete. 
You did well with your gardening Sue, I do love home grown veggies, they taste so much nicer.
My eldest son Jon and his wife Julia came to see me this morning, hadn't seen them since before Christmas owing to covid and various health probs., it was great to see them. Also a gift of 2 big bags of wool, some still with labels, from dil's mothers neighbour who has decided to give up knitting. I haven't been through the bags properly, big job awaits there !! What I don't need I'll offer to my neighbour, keen knitter, or if she doesn't need any it'll go to the charity shop.
Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Quiz show about foods 

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Roly poly jam sponge and custard
S


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Scotch eggs!

DH making the tea tonight of slow roast pork shoulder with all the trimmings! My mouth is watering already but I will have to eat mine slowly as I have a very broken tooth. I’ll have to phone the dentist tomorrow and try and get something done with it. Not looking forward to it at all. Just spoken to my youngest son and he is calling in on saturday for a couple of hours.Looking forward to seeing him. Trying to finish the crochet tops for the grand daughters this afternoon while watching the winter sports on TV.

T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

tackling the neck and front bands on the little cardi. Good luck with your dentist. I am going on Tuesday for another fitting of my bottom denture. At least no injections or extractions. All that is done.

I love growing my own. I have been doing it properly now for 15 years,since I moved down here to North Devon.

My energy levels arn't great at the moment though, but I expect when the sun starts warming things up, I'll be going down my seed basket and having a go.


U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U ladies in the kitchen that grow your own veg. I give you a lot of credit. I started a garden when I first retired soon it became lawn. I couldn't keep up hoeing the weeds. The best part of gardening to me is picking the produce. I do know now there is more to it. There are little creatures that like sampling what's growing plus the endless weeds that need to be pull. I do grow tomato and green peppers on the deck. Not quite the same but enough to give me a little satisfaction. I like going to the farmers mkt. to get fresh produce. I guess I am lazy that way. 

V, W, X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Well Ann, I had more or less given up on growing our own veggies due to the weeding entailed plus the grubs and wildlife ruining lots of it. I was probably trying to grow too much of everything so I’m just focusing on one small bed plus the larger bed for the spuds. I find the potatoes are easy to grow and we don’t get many weeds in that area. I like the idea of yours, growing things in pots and much easier to manage.
Jan, lucky you getting all that yarn, I’m sure you will be putting it to good use.
Sandra, your dinner sounded delicious, I’m fancying some roast pork now.
XYZA


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yams why not grow yams 

Z A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

sandj said:


> Yams why not grow yams
> 
> Z A


A good idea Sandy, thanks. They are pretty expensive to buy in the shops here, much dearer than ordinary potatoes.
B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Beets might be easy to grow 

C


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Christmas has come for you Jan with that lovely gift of wool! We can never have enough,can we?

I’ve had a good sort out of mine and some are going to the charity shop. I have no need for baby wool anymore. My grand kids are way off having kids of their own.

Off to the dentist this morning to have this broken tooth sorted, hopefully. DH made a fabulous dinner last night with the slow roasted shoulder pork but it took me ages to eat it and I could have cried. 

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cooking sausage plait today, there will be enough for two dinners, with roasties and veg.
I like the sound of yams,, I prefer sweet potatoes, different to a yam but will look for yams next time I shop.
All that wool my dil brought me will take a week of Sundays to sort through, wish you ladies were here to take your pick of some of it, ha ha. There's some pink sparkly yarn what I can use for that blinkin' crinoline lady toilet roll cover my friend asked me to make.
I'm making progress winging it and think it'll look ok when it's done.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Delivery man has just brought me a nice shiny new microwave oven. The old one packed up. They are handy for some things. 

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Find mine useful Joan, especially for heating home made meals the kids bring me, I don't use it to cook food in, just my porridge..
The crinoline lady toilet roll cover is done, I've taken a picture so when Laura pops in I'll ask her to send for you to see.I'm very pleased with it actually.
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glad your crochet lady turned out well, Jan. Look forward to seeing a photo. 

A microwave makes great porridge, I like mine with a few sultanas instead of sugar.

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy New Microwave Joan. Yes, they’re certainly handy to have especially in winter when I warm up my wheat bag for bedtime. Also as you say, making porridge. I add a couple of dollops of yoghurt to my oats, makes it nice and creamy.
I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

I want to know the difference with porridge and oatmeal? Or is the same? 

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

sandj said:


> I want to know the difference with porridge and oatmeal? Or is the same?
> 
> J


Just the same thing as far as I know Sandy. :sm24: 
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sandj said:


> I want to know the difference with porridge and oatmeal? Or is the same?
> 
> J


Here you go sandj, some info for you
What Are Oats and Oatmeal?

Oats are a whole-grain food, known scientifically as Avena sativa.

Oat groats, the most intact and whole form of oats, take a long time to cook. For this reason, most people prefer rolled, crushed or steel-cut oats.

Instant (quick) oats are the most highly processed variety. While they take the shortest time to cook, the texture may be mushy.

Oats are commonly eaten for breakfast as oatmeal, which is made by boiling oats in water or milk. Oatmeal is often referred to as porridge.

They're also often included in muffins, granola bars, cookies and other baked goods.

Bottom Line:

Oats are a whole grain that is commonly eaten for breakfast as oatmeal (porridge).

1. Oats Are Incredibly Nutritious

The nutrient composition of oats is well-balanced.

They are a good source of carbs and fiber, including the powerful fiber beta-glucan (1Trusted Source, 2Trusted Source, 3Trusted Source).

They also contain more protein and fat than most grains (4Trusted Source).

Oats are loaded with important vitamins, minerals and antioxidant plant compounds. Half a cup (78 grams) of dry oats contains (5):

Manganese: 191% of the RDI
Phosphorus: 41% of the RDI
Magnesium: 34% of the RDI
Copper: 24% of the RDI
Iron: 20% of the RDI
Zinc: 20% of the RDI
Folate: 11% of the RDI
Vitamin B1 (thiamin): 39% of the RDI
Vitamin B5 (pantothenic acid): 10% of the RDI
Smaller amounts of calcium, potassium, vitamin B6 (pyridoxine) and vitamin B3 (niacin)

This is coming with 51 grams of carbs, 13 grams of protein, 5 grams of fat and 8 grams of fiber, but only 303 calories.

This means that oats are among the most nutrient-dense foods you can eat.

Bottom Line:

Oats are rich in carbs and fiber, but also higher in protein and fat than most other grains. They are very high in many vitamins and minerals.

Avenanthramides may help lower blood pressure levels by increasing the production of nitric oxide. This gas molecule helps dilate blood vessels and leads to better blood flow (7Trusted Source, 8Trusted Source, 9Trusted Source).

In addition, avenanthramides have anti-inflammatory and anti-itching effects (9Trusted Source).

Ferulic acid is also found in large amounts in oats. This is another antioxidant (10).

Bottom Line:
Reduced LDL and total cholesterol levels (1Trusted Source)
Reduced blood sugar and insulin response (11Trusted Source)
Increased feeling of fullness (12Trusted Source)
Increased growth of good bacteria in the digestive tract (13Trusted Source)

Bottom Line:

Oats are high in the soluble fiber beta-glucan, which has numerous benefits. It helps reduce cholesterol and blood sugar levels, promotes healthy gut bacteria and increases feelings of fullness.

4. They Can Lower Cholesterol Levels and Protect LDL Cholesterol From Damage

Heart disease is the leading cause of death globally. One major risk factor is high blood cholesterol.

Many studies have shown that the beta-glucan fiber in oats is effective at reducing both total and LDL cholesterol levels (1Trusted Source, 14Trusted Source).

Beta-glucan may increase the excretion of cholesterol-rich bile, thereby reducing circulating levels of cholesterol in the blood.

Oxidation of LDL (the "bad") cholesterol, which occurs when LDL reacts with free radicals, is another crucial step in the progression of heart disease.

It produces inflammation in arteries, damages tissues and can raise the risk of heart attacks and strokes.

One study reports that antioxidants in oats work together with vitamin C to prevent LDL oxidation (15Trusted Source).

Bottom Line:

Oats may lower the risk of heart disease by reducing both total and LDL cholesterol and protecting LDL cholesterol from oxidation.

5. Oats Can Improve Blood Sugar Control

Type 2 diabetes is a common disease, characterized by significantly elevated blood sugars. It usually results from decreased sensitivity to the hormone insulin.

Oats may help lower blood sugar levels, especially in people who are overweight or have type 2 diabetes (16Trusted Source, 17Trusted Source, 18Trusted Source).

They may also improve insulin sensitivity (19Trusted Source).

These effects are mainly attributed to beta-glucan's ability to form a thick gel that delays emptying of the stomach and absorption of glucose into the blood (20Trusted Source).

Bottom Line:

Due to the soluble fiber beta-glucan, oats may improve insulin sensitivity and help lower blood sugar levels.

6. Oatmeal Is Very Filling and May Help You Lose Weight

Not only is oatmeal (porridge) a delicious breakfast food - it's also very filling (21Trusted Source).

Eating filling foods may help you eat fewer calories and lose weight.

By delaying the time it takes your stomach to empty of food, the beta-glucan in oatmeal may increase your feeling of fullness (12Trusted Source, 22Trusted Source).

Beta-glucan may also promote the release of peptide YY (PYY), a hormone produced in the gut in response to eating. This satiety hormone has been shown to lead to reduced calorie intake and may decrease your risk of obesity (23Trusted Source, 24Trusted Source).

Bottom Line:

Oatmeal may help you lose weight by making you feel more full. It does this by slowing down the emptying of the stomach and increasing production of the satiety hormone PYY.

7. Finely Ground Oats May Help With Skin Care

It's no coincidence that oats can be found in numerous skin care products. Makers of these products often list finely ground oats as "colloidal oatmeal."

The FDA approved colloidal oatmeal as a skin-protective substance back in 2003. But in fact, oats have a long history of use in treatment of itch and irritation in various skin conditions (25, 26Trusted Source, 27Trusted Source).

For example, oat-based skin products may improve uncomfortable symptoms of eczema (28Trusted Source).

Note that skin care benefits pertain only to oats applied to the skin, not those that are eaten.

Bottom Line:

Colloidal oatmeal (finely ground oats) has long been used to help treat dry and itchy skin. It may help relieve symptoms of various skin conditions, including eczema.

8. They May Decrease the Risk of Childhood Asthma

Asthma is the most common chronic disease in kids (29Trusted Source).

It's an inflammatory disorder of the airways - the tubes that carry air to and from a person's lungs.

Although not all children have the same symptoms, many experience recurrent coughing, wheezing and shortness of breath.

Many researchers believe early introduction of solid foods may increase a child's risk of developing asthma and other allergic diseases (30Trusted Source).

However, studies suggest that this doesn't apply to all foods. Early introduction of oats, for example, may actually be protective (31Trusted Source, 32Trusted Source).

One study reports that feeding oats to infants before the age of 6 months is linked to a decreased risk of childhood asthma (33Trusted Source)

Bottom Line:

Some research suggests that oats may help prevent asthma in children when fed to young infants.

9. Oats May Help Relieve Constipation

Elderly people often experience constipation, with infrequent, irregular bowel movements that are difficult to pass.

Laxatives are often used to relieve constipation in the elderly. However, while they're effective, they're also associated with weight loss and reduced quality of life (34Trusted Source).

Studies indicate that oat bran, the fiber-rich outer layer of the grain, may help relieve constipation in older people (35Trusted Source, 36Trusted Source).

One trial found that well-being improved for 30 elderly patients who consumed a soup or dessert containing oat bran daily for 12 weeks (37Trusted Source).

What's more, 59% of those patients were able to stop using laxatives after the 3-month study, while overall laxative use increased by 8% in the control group.

Bottom Line:

Studies indicate that oat bran can help reduce constipation in elderly individuals, significantly reducing the need to use laxatives.

How to Incorporate Oats Into Your Diet

You can enjoy oats in several ways.

The most popular way is to simply eat oatmeal (porridge) for breakfast.

Here is a very simple way to make oatmeal:

1/2 cup of rolled oats
1 cup (250 ml) of water or milk
A pinch of salt

Combine ingredients in a pot and bring to a boil. Reduce heat to a simmer and cook the oats, stirring occasionally, until soft.

To make oatmeal tastier and even more nutritious, you can add cinnamon, fruits, nuts, seeds and/or Greek yogurt.

Also, oats are often included in baked goods, muesli, granola and bread.

Although oats are naturally gluten-free, they are sometimes contaminated with gluten. That's because they may be harvested and processed using the same equipment as other grains that contain gluten (38Trusted Source).

If you have celiac disease or gluten sensitivity, choose oat products that are certified as gluten-free.

Bottom Line:

Oats can be a great addition to a healthy diet. They can be eaten as oatmeal (porridge) for breakfast, added to baked goods and more.

Oats Are Incredibly Good for You

Oats are an incredibly nutritious food packed with important vitamins, minerals and antioxidants.

In addition, they're high in fiber and protein compared to other grains.

Oats contain some unique components - in particular, the soluble fiber beta-glucan and antioxidants called avenanthramides.

Benefits include lower blood sugar and cholesterol levels, protection against skin irritation and reduced constipation.

In addition, they are very filling and have many properties that should make them a weight loss friendly food.

At the end of the day, oats are among the healthiest foods you can eat.

Written by Hrefna Palsdottir, MS on July 19, 2016


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Long read, I'm sorry girls, I didn't think it would print it all --- just skip what you don't need to know. I found it quite interesting though. 
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mm, certainly interesting Jan, I did read it all. We obviously know what's good for us!!!

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now that I have read it, it has given me an idea to eat porridge on a regular basis, it might help my breathing!!-- asthma.
Oats have a lot of goodness hasn't it. We learn something new every day. I'm glad sandj asked the question, thanks sandj.

O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh I've just had a thought after reading all the virtues of oats, I only drink milk made from oats because I don't drink cows milk. Guess that must be healthy too! :sm11: 

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Plenty of porridge and oat cookies, and we'll be healthy little piglets ha ha, 
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quick Oats I have been using with our new microwave. I usually ate Old-fashioned Oats but with our new Microwave the oatmeal would bubbly up and run out of the dish creating a mess. I try different ways cooking and trying to work with the temps. with the new micro. Finally, I gave up and found out that if I used quick oatmeal with a small handful of regular oats and cook for one minute, I didn't end up having a mess. The regular oats I have been making oatmeal chocolate chip cookies. My cookie monster seems happy with me. Thanks Jan, for posting the information on Oats and thanks Sandy for answering the question.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really interesting read Jan, thank you. It’s quite ironic as while reading the info I’m eating my breakfast oats right now. Haha
Scoty is off to golf today so James is taking me into town to do some shopping which will be lovely. He bought himself a car last week so I’ve got the choice of two chauffeurs now, haha. We are going to have a look around the gardening/ hardware centre then do a grocery shop. 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sue you are being spoilt now with two chauffeurs. Hope you get something nice for the garden

T


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you Jan for the info - back to porridge for breakfast!

Off for my walk now to try and shift some of the fat that has been building up all winter! Haha! I think it will take more than a walk to shift but I have cut out all the biscuits, cakes, crisps and sweet - for now! Oh those chocolate Easter eggs looked so inviting in the supermarket the other day. But I want to get into some nice clothes in the summer so i will have to stick to it! Onward and upward.

Still no word from my eldest son after that terrible phone call on 20th December which I think will stay with me for a long time. Things were said by him that have been in his head for along time and cannot be unsaid now. Sad really. I do text the grand kids every friday though and try and keep that door open. I haven’t actually seen his kids since May of last year. I often have tears but they are getting older and can make up their own minds soon. But I feel like I have missed out on so much.

Take care all of my lovely kitchen friends.

U


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Double posted - doh!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U just concentrate on yourself and youngest son Sandra, if the other one wants to act like a 2 year old then let him get on with it, silly man. As long as you keep in contact with the kids that's all that matters.

Yes, that article about oats was very interesting, it's porridge every morning for me now, see if it has any effect after a few weeks. !
V


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Very down today about the whole situation Jan but I will put big pants on and get my paints out! Yes he is being like a petulant child.

I’m going to have my porridge on a morning now with blueberries. Yummy. 

W


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Working for a bowel cancer consultant years ago, my auntie Kath was told to have porridge every morning as it helps cleanse the bowel, taking all the nasty toxins out of the body.

My dad used to give us kids a tea cup with porridge, cold milk and sugar, with a teaspoon sticking in it, if we had the hunger knock. We loved it .

Probably did us good, unlike all the snacks the kids eat today.


XYZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Emmy Cat said:


> Very down today about the whole situation Jan but I will put big pants on and get my paints out! Yes he is being like a petulant child.
> 
> I'm going to have my porridge on a morning now with blueberries. Yummy.
> 
> W


X-tra down today in the kitchen. I need a shoulder to cry on. My healthy brother who played senior hockey is laying in the hospital. He couldn't hold food down for the past 4 weeks. They are giving him IV. 
The biopsy report came in yesterday. He has melanoma cancer. The cancer got into his liver and his enlarge liver is pushing against his stomach lining. The doctors give 3 months to live, the most 3 years. 
I am in a state of shock, I couldn't sleep at all last night. I can't believe the healthiest of my siblings out of 6 is dying. He is only 64 years old. He took an early retirement at 62.

Y, Z or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You poor dear, that is such sad news Ann, such an early age too, I can only say how very sorry I am.
A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

A private joke in our family was to take an early retirement because our parents passed away at an early age my Mother at age 53 with breast cancer and my Dad with a heart attack at age of 65. So far, I am taking after my Dad's side with the heart. I am lucky that I was given a pacemaker and I see my doctor every three months. I think my Dad could have lived longer if only he was given a pacemaker. I had the same symptoms he had. If only my brother had his skin molds taken care of, he might be living longer. On the other hand he did what he wanted to do. He love the outdoors. He went to Canada right after retirement and went downhill skiing. He often took to the ice rink skating very freely. 

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Brother lived his life as he wanted to Ann, and by what you say he enjoyed it,as you say, years ago pace makers were not commonly known, maybe your Dad would have lived longer.
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Chemo hats has been put aside I can't knit them at this time. I need to knit so I am so happy I have another charity I can knit for. I also knit for the battered women scarves and hats. 
I started a scarf. Today I received some beautiful wool from a woman on KP (14) skeins from Hobbii I am tempted to start another scarf trying out this new yarn. I am knitter who has more than one project going on at once. 
When I run out of needles then I go back and finish what I have started. I just can't touch my hats at this time. Then I will knit a scarf. 

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dear Ann, I’m so very sad to hear the news about your brother. I remember the video that you posted of him last year, he was zooming along on his ice skates then and I couldn’t believe his age. He looked so fit and much younger than his age and now he’s faced with this. It’s going to be a difficult battle for you all but where there is life there is hope and the extended love and faith from you and the family will help ease the despair.
Sending hugs xx
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Dear Ann, I'm so very sad to hear the news about your brother. I remember the video that you posted of him last year, he was zooming along on his ice skates then and I couldn't believe his age. He looked so fit and much younger than his age and now he's faced with this. It's going to be a difficult battle for you all but where there is life there is hope and the extended love and faith from you and the family will help ease the despair.
> Sending hugs xx
> E


Exactly, I got a pep talk from my daughter tonight. She works at the Crisis Center as a social worker. She told me often times patients will beat the odds. My brother is still very strong, even in the hospital he is walking the halls. He is bored out of his mind and wants to go home. The family is waiting to hear from Hospice. What others told me that Hospice try to keep the patient doing as much as he did before all this happen. I was told tonight from another friend whose sister been on a feeding tube for the past year. My daughter said this is the case Wayne might be able to do this at home, feed himself through a tube. After I wrote this, I don't think that's his problem because he can eat OK. It's what happens when the food gets to his stomach then he can't hold it down. Maybe he could give himself IV at home, maybe. This is all so confusing.

F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Fig Newtons filled with raspberries 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Good to know that your brother is able to get some exercise at the hospital by walking around the corridors. It sounds like he’s ready for the fight of his life and good on him for having this attitude. Maybe he will allow you to be in contact with his doctor so that you all know what to expect in regards to treatment options. There’s nothing worse than not knowing and you don’t need the added stress especially with your heart condition. Please take it easy Ann and try and stay positive.
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Happy to hear your brother is able to move around, sounds as if he's in good spirits, bored to tears and longing to go home, keep thinking positive Ann, we are all thinking of you (hugs) xxx


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about your brother Ann. Keep positive, it sounds as though he is putting on a brave face. 

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Joan, you asked about the plants that I bought yesterday. They were classed as ‘ pots of colours ‘ which included petunias, orange marigolds busy Lizzie’s and I’m not sure what the others are. There were no tags on them when I bought them. I’ve planted them into the wheelbarrows that are on the front veranda. I also sprinkled some smelly blood and bone around the veggie patch and watered it in. It was quite warm outside so I came straight in and had a shower.
Do you still use your back scrubbers that you knit ? James ordered us some from The Body Shop, they work well and I can use mine on my feet too while I’m in the shower. They are a sort of nylon fabric but really invigorate the skin.
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

(We) Keep on using our back and foot scrubbers Sue, they don't seem to wear out. Your flowers for your wheelbarrows sound really colourful, you will have to take a photo for us to see!!

XYZA


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> (We) Keep on using our back and foot scrubbers Sue, they don't seem to wear out. Your flowers for your wheelbarrows sound really colourful, you will have to take a photo for us to see!!
> 
> XYZA


Yes, I was thinking that Joan. I was just too hot and bothered at the time though as I had to hose down the veranda after I had finished. There was soil and pools of diluted seasol which I had watered the plants with. 
That's good that your scrubbers are still going strong, I think it was King Cole cotton that you used wasn't it ?
ZA


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Yes, I was thinking that Joan. I was just too hot and bothered at the time though as I had to hose down the veranda after I had finished. There was soil and pools of diluted seasol which I had watered the plants with.
> That's good that your scrubbers are still going strong, I think it was King Cole cotton that you used wasn't it ?
> ZA


A good brand Sue - King Cole dish cloth and craft cotton, obviously washes and wears well. Thinking of making some kitchen cloths from it to clean cooker tops etc.

B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Beautiful cake for Valentine’s Day 

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Can I have a piece of your beautiful cake please Sandy ? 
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Devil Food Cake

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Excellent choice of cake Ann, can I have a piece of yours as well ? I like Victoria sandwich cake too with strawberries and cream. 
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Favourite of mine is coffee and walnut, mmmm

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got to take these cakes and goodies in moderation girls, but I'm afraid it's too hard for me to have just one slice ha ha.
Going to market on the bus this morning, I don't need much, just want to get out in the fresh air. I won't be buying wool that is for sure after all that lady sent for me. I shall look in Poundland for anything that takes my eye.
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hope you have a lovely day and find lots of goodies at Poundland Jan. With all that extra yarn that you’ve got, you could open up your own stall at the market, haha.
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I thought about having a stall Sue, I think I'd do a roaring trade he he.
I've noticed a lot more passengers on the bus over the last few weeks, all wearing masks as well, I wear mine whenever I'm among people, on the bus and in stores, I'm taking no chances.
J


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Jan - I am still wearing my mask. DH has declared the masks gone - well that is up to him. We are off to Uppingham market soon. Catch up later.

K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep your masks on girls better safe than sorry, hope you both have a good trip out.

Can you beat this, we have received a Christmas card this morning that was posted in England on 08 December!! It's a good job I knew the sender was well or I would have worried. 

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Laughed at your late Christmas card Joan, I can't beat it , but I had one from Belgium last week ,posted well before Christmas :sm02: 
M


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

My mask is staying on when I go out. Don't know when I might stop wearing it. I'm still sanitizing the handle of the shopping trolley too.

Certainly has made us think about all the germs that are being spread around, not just Covid.

Made bread today. It turned out really well. I was gifted some deep round silicone bakeware for Christmas, so put the dough in as you would do cinnamon buns. They expand and pull apart as rolls, no sticking to the tins. Lovely.

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Never go anywhere without my mask and hand sanitizer. One of the worst places to pick up germs is at the petrol pumps, as soon as Scoty has filled the car with fuel, I pass him the sanitizer. Mind you, I’ve always done this, even before Covid struck.
Gosh Joan, I wonder where the Christmas card had been, taking so long to arrive, you’ll have to keep it for next Christmas, haha.
I ordered a top on the 28th of December, Boxing Day sale online. It arrived yesterday taking approximately 6 weeks, I wouldn’t mind but it was only coming from Melbourne. 
O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Oatmeal cookies with raisins or chocolate chips? 

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Peanut Butter Cookies, anyone? 

Are you wearing regular masks or N95 Masks? In the states most places they are given them away. We picked up a few. The N95 mask really covers well. If we are in the public, we are wearing a cloth mask. 
Sometimes in Art's work shop we need masks. Since the weather will be warming up maybe we will be spending more time there. We will see once sometimes going to the shop is like cleaning, the last thing on our list. Ha

Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Question is Ann, what are N95 masks? We use the ones given away by the hospital.
They are the same as worn by the nurses.

Sue my Christmas card has a nice picture of an owl on so have put it up to look at for a while.

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> Question is Ann, what are N95 masks? We use the ones given away by the hospital.
> They are the same as worn by the nurses.
> 
> Sue my Christmas card has a nice picture of an owl on so have put it up to look at for a while.
> ...


https://www.boots.com/boots-protective-ffp2-nr-face-masks-5s-10292473

I wondered as well Joan, this is what I found, bit expensive for only one use ? I'll stick with the very good ones my dil makes for the family.


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Really feel under the weather today which is a shame as my youngest son is calling some time today. I’m going to have a nap before he gets here. Hope you all have a lovely weekend.

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry you feel a bit poorly Sandra, hope it's not covid :sm03: 
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

That is interesting Ann. Here they gave away cloth masks here. I got a N95 for 1.68 on eBay 

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U can find the N95 masks at most drug stores that they are giving away for Free! The other day we were shopping at the grocery store, and they had a table of them that was free. 
I did take a couple of them home. The N95 masks are very tight fitting. They are almost uncomfortable. I will be wearing one for my brother's funeral. My youngest brother who is in charge said Wayne would want whoever wants to see him let them come. Some of the family members want a private funeral. There are five of us left of our family, Wayne the healthiest one went first. 

My brother passed away this morning at 10:19 am Saturday, Feb 12. He went to the hospital on Feb3 had his biopsy on that Friday. The following Wed. got his results of Melanoma. My youngest brother and the Hospice nurse was with him when he died. I was called but never made it on time. I was told he had a very peaceful death. 

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very, very sorry to hear your sad news Ann. Sending hugs and condolences to you and the family. Wayne’s death must have been a shock, especially the speed at which it’s happened. May he Rest In Peace.

W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

We are so sorry to hear your news Ann, our condolences your family. Such a shock for you when it happened so fast.

XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ann, that was an awful shock for you and Art, the only consolation I can offer is that he didn't linger on in pain. My deepest condolences to you and the family.-- big hugs coming your way from the kitchen girls xx
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Blessed my brother didn't have to suffer much. The only thing he waited too long to have his problem taken care of. At least he went peacefully, he had the look of "Oh" on his face when I saw him. His eyes were open, and they looked like full of excitement. 

Thank You for all your condolences, Friday will be the funeral visitation from 4-7, prayer service at 7pm. He will be laid out and afterwards cremated. He will be buried with our parents. Art & I will not be cremated. We have our lots paid for next to his grandparents. 

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cherish the happy memories that you must have of your dear brother from past years. I would love to see the video of him again which you posted of him while he was skating. It sounds like he lived a happy and healthy life.
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Dinner and snacks with the Super Bowl game 

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Doing lots of jobs around the house today because it's cold and raining outside. Hoovered upstairs, and the stairs-- loads of cat hairs !!
This afternoon I shall knit. 

Take care of yourself Ann, I know how you are feeling.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Exactly Jan, cat hair on the stairs. Nikolai often sleeps half way up the stairs. We are waiting for the scaffolders to appear, we're having a new roof installed. Hope it doesn't get too windy!!

I wonder if Sandra is feeling better now and it wasn't the virus? 

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Find cat hairs everywhere Joan, Luna seems to shed her coat all year round, might be because she's a house cat.I sent to Amazon for a pet hair attachment for my Bosch cleaner, it makes light work of collecting those pesky cat hairs.
Hope the roofers can do the job quickly for you.
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good vacuum brush makes it easier, Jan. Nikolai sheds most of the time too, just sometime more than others! :sm09: :sm09: 

H


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Haven't got any pets now. Had most in my time but when the last two cats and dog passed, we decided we would be less tied as we have to go up to son's to visit. I still miss them all but I do feel freer.

I haven't done much today. Got some nice chocs and wool for Valentine's. I love those Belgian Chocolate Sea Shells. I've eaten too many already.

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I want to Wish all my friends in the kitchen a Happy Valentine's Day! 
For Valentine's Day Art cleaned up the kitchen and did the dirty dishes. Since we didn't have time to make a nice meal at home tonight. We grabbed a sandwich at Subway. Tuesday Art said he will make a nice meal with fish, baked sweet potato and broccoli. I washed his underwear because he was running short on clean ones, LOL That's true love doing little things for one another. 

J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Just before you know it. St Patrick’s Day is just around the corner. ????????

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kind of looking forward to St. Patrick's Day! Our Irish group didn't celebrate for the past two years. As far as I know this year we will have it with the full meal of corn-beef and cabbage. Plus, the Irish entertainment!

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Leprechauns doing their little Irish jig at Your Irish groups get together Ann, have fun, and keep the 'happy water' flowing ha ha .Wish I could join you.
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Make mine a Guiness with a drop of blackcurrant please. Only joking as I don’t drink alcohol any more. I did use to enjoy a Guiness though and when I had my first baby, the nuns at the maternity hospital told me to drink a glass of it every night as it helped with the milk production. This was 1979 and it would certainly get frowned on nowadays. My grandma used to have a bottle of stout every day, doctors orders as she was anaemic and needed regular iron injections. I have a nice recipe for beef casserole with Guiness added but I don’t make it anymore because we don’t keep it in the house now. 
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now Sue, you reminded me of when I had the twins, matron told Ron to bring Guinness in to improve my production of milk, so he did and I continued to drink it when I got home for a while, I quite liked it. Your beef casserole sounds good, just right for days like today, it's pouring rain and blinkin' cold.
O


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Oh what a beautiful morning. High winds and wet wet wet. The beef casserole is lovely and sometimes I make dumplings. I usually add a spoonful of sugar if I use stout, just to take the edge off the bitterness.

Still stuck indoors so not much to say.

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pouring with rain and biterly cold here Jeannie, going nowhere today, and the forecast predicts rain all week. ! Have you got your new bottom dentures yet ?
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite a miserable day here too but it didn’t stop Scoty from playing golf. He didn’t win anything, not even a mention but he had a good day despite the weather. 
Yes Jan, I remember my ex, coming into the maternity ward carrying a holdall with bottles of Guinness. I could hear him and his bag rattling all the way up the hospital corridor, haha. 
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rather a nice sunny day - the roofers can get on with our new roof after yesterdays rain!

A bit of sun cheers ones mood, doesn't it?

I don't remember having Guinness but I do remember Farex and rusks. I used enjoy a rusk. :sm09: :sm11: 

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

So fingers crossed the sunny days continue for the roofers Joan, lovely sunny morning here too. Very windy though.
Yes I remember Farex and Farleys rusks, I used to crush a small piece of rusk and add it to babys bottle on the last feed, making the teat hole bigger with a hot needle of course. Do you remember Nurse Harveys for helping with windy babies ?
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> So fingers crossed the sunny days continue for the roofers Joan, lovely sunny morning here too. Very windy though.
> Yes I remember Farex and Farleys rusks, I used to crush a small piece of rusk and add it to babys bottle on the last feed, making the teat hole bigger with a hot needle of course. Do you remember Nurse Harveys for helping with windy babies ?
> T


The things we relied on probably don't exist now, remember the smelly stuff we used for nappy rash? Susan was given Farex before we left hospital! She was three weeks old when we were discharged.

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Up in arms health visitors would be if you told them your baby was having Farex at 3 weeks old ha ha, Laura told me her H.V told her not to give Finley cool boiled water, his kidneys wouldn't cope !! How ridiculous. We did things our way, or took advice from our Mums or other young mothers and mine never came to any harm. I used zinc and castor oil cream for nappy rash, they didn't get it often though
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very funny when Susan when was born the nurses always tucked her in her crib with her arms firmly under the the sheet - but she wouldn't have it and one at a time they would pop out and be one each side of her head!! 

Things change year on year I think. Do they sleep on their front or back now?

I think it was zinc and castor oil I used, I just remember the smell.

W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Well has anyone heard from Sandra, last I heard she was felling poorly. Will sen a PM

XYZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

XO XO goes to Sandra. As much as we Love our kids sometimes, they do give us grief. It wouldn't affect us so much if we didn't Love them as much as we do. I think a few of us know the feeling. 

Talking about Guiness I didn't have any since the shutdown. Art & I would stop off at the Irish Pub and often times have a pint. I didn't nurse our three kids, I was somewhat of a nervous Mother. Art often times calmed the babies down. I really enjoyed the babies the most when they were potty trained. I love that age, it was fun time. Since I am a Grandma, I learned to appreciate every age. I learned to calm down, I no longer have the stress 
of a job and running a household. 

Y, Z A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes Sandras eldest son has caused her some grief which she doesn't deserve, but he's old enough to put grievances behind him and think of his Mums feelings. I really wish they could come to some agreement.
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ann, I found first time motherhood stressful, it didn’t help having no help from my mum or sister as they were in the uk. Still I muddled through and my second child was a lot easier or perhaps I knew what to do the second time around. I did enjoy being able to breastfeed and not having to make up bottles though it wasn’t easy at first. I get so annoyed with many of the baby books, suggesting that nursing a baby is second nature, it certainly is NOT. 
According to Bec, babies are put to sleep on their backs, she even has sleep suits for Blake which look a bit like sleeping bags but baby’s arms are stuck at right angles. Look rather weird to me but they seem popular with new mums. I used to swaddle my babies in a bunny rug and put them to sleep on their sides. 
Hope Sandra is ok, she has been having a rough time like a couple of us here.
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Babies sleeping on their backs that's exactly how my grandchildren slept. I think 40 years ago I was taught to put the babies on their stomach. I don't know why the change. It seems like if the baby was going to spit up it would be easier if they were on their stomach. Yet I remember there were a few crib deaths when my kids were babies. I hope this is all for the better on how to care for our babies the way they are doing it now. How does the saying go "when the children are small then we have small problems and when the child gets bigger then we have large problems". 

C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Chilly morning 

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Delightful sunny day here, making the most of our last days of summer.
Im going to visit my neighbours at the back of our property later to see their new puppy. They’ve bought a nine week old chihuahua boy, according to Scoty he’s very friendly and cute.
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eee bah gum Sue, you make the most of your sunshine,-- here we are shivering with heavy rain, some parts having 100 m.p.h gales, and it's bloomin' cold. I feel for Joan and Dave, they are having a new roof on the house, and doubt if the roofers can work in this weather.
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fun and games here, the wind is blowing but we are assured that the roof for far is safe!! Some tiling has been done but a lot more to go! Nikolai doesn't like the noise of the wind. 

Dave is waiting for transport to St Thomas's hospital if it isn't cancelled due to the weather.

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good to hear the roofers are able to get on with the job Joan, is Dave going to hospital to the eye clinic ?
H


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Happy to say that I am still in the land of the living but I have had some horrible headaches lately. I dont think the stress which my eldest son has caused has done me any favours. Headache isn’t too bad today but I will get back to KP properly soon. Take care and stay safe all of you. Really horrible weather here today. Love to you all.

I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Icicles outside the window in the kitchen. Take care Emmy Cat, 

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just you sit back and relax Sandra, keep warm and stay safe.
My Luna doesn't like this strong wind howling round the house, she's usually asleep on my bed during most of the day, but today she's wandering about and finally settled in the chair by the fire.-- I know Nikolai doesn't like it either.
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Good to hear the roofers are able to get on with the job Joan, is Dave going to hospital to the eye clinic ?
> H


Hosp Appt is to have a heart monitor fitted. The transport is on it's way but is running very late.

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I hope the hospital will understand if Daves late for his appnt. These things can't be helped especially in these weather conditions.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> I hope the hospital will understand if Daves late for his appnt. These things can't be helped especially in these weather conditions.
> J


Jan, if he is late the transport takes responsibility and notifies the doctor or dept. concerned. He left at 1.50 for a 2 o'clock appt. The journey will take a good hour in normal conditions. It's blowing a hoolie here and the roofers have all gone home!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Krikey Joan, the driver was cutting it very fine picking Dave up at 1.50 for a 2.00 pm appnt. and taking an hour journey!!! I hope he called the dept in good time to explain the delay.
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Krikey Joan, the driver was cutting it very fine picking Dave up at 1.50 for a 2.00 pm appnt. and taking an hour journey!!! I hope he called the dept in good time to explain the delay.
> L


Late pick up was due to the weather conditions! Dave got there just after 3 o'clock. He phoned at 4.30 to say he had had his appt and was waiting for transport home. Six o'clock now and haven't heard any more. Hope he gets back soon.

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

My goodness, such terrible weather conditions in the UK, hope you girls are all ok. Also, hope Dave arrived home safely, he’ll be all wired up with his heart monitor. 
I had a good cuddle with the neighbours new puppy yesterday, he’s so delightful but so he should be as he cost $3,000. I can’t believe how much pedigree dogs are, plus the designer ones like cockapoos are even more expensive. 
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Not enjoying this awful weather, it's certainly caused havoc around the country, and the forecasters say there's more to come . brrrr

Hope Dave arrived home safely and not too late.
I was also surprised at the cost of some of these pedigree dogs, and cats Sue, I hate the people who run these puppy/cat farms and just breed for money making. There should be a law against it.
O


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh so horrible day here. It’s now pouring with rain and getting windy again! The poor spring flowers have just popped out to be battered. I hope Dave got back home ok and all went well. 

The price of these cats and dogs is ridiculous! I paid £5 for Emmy back in 1999 and it cost me nearly £100 the next day at the vets but she was well worth it. I still miss her like mad. These puppy/cat farms should be banned. One of my friends had a dog years ago from a puppy farm and it was always at the vets - in the end it died of a heart attack at the age of 6. These people should be locked up. Sadly my friend didnt realise until she got there that it was in fact a puppy farm and she said that she couldnt walk away and leave this little scrap with them. But I would have reported them it that had been me. They also had a couple of big burly men by the door and she had gone on her own so she was glad to hand over the money and run. I’ll keep on knitting the dog blankets for Battersea.

I’ve made a Sultana cake this morning from the good old Be-Ro book and watching the Winter Olympics this afternoon. Headache not too bad today.

P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pleased you are feeling a bit better now Sandra.

Isn't this weather awful, cold wet and so windy, roof is still not finished. 

Dave got home at 6.40, a long do - nearly five hours for a ten minute appointment. Fortunately he doesn't have to take the monitor back a courier will collect itnext Thursday.

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite right too the monitor being collected, Dave had enough to cope with without having to go all thay way there and back again to deliver it back, waiting about is no fun, especially as we get older.
Glad you are feeling a bit better Sandra, hope hubby is on cooking duty tonight :sm01: 
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rrrruff going home last night from my brother's funeral service. We had a 45-minute drive. There was blowing snow and at times it was hard to see the road. Art took it slow and steady. Eventually made it home. I called my kids last night to find out if they made it home OK last night, which they did. My first cousin had the farthest to go, he had almost a 2-hour drive. I didn't call home last night, maybe I will call home today. 

Funerals aren't by invitation whoever wanted to come they were welcome. Considering the weather, the room we had at the funeral home was packed. My brother who passed belonged to cyclist group. This group travel pedaling their bikes all around the State. This summer a couple of them including my brother was hoping that Canada will be open. The trip would include a trip around Lake Erie. I talked to Bonnie it sounds like Canada is closed and they have to wear their masks. I didn't know the cyclists so there were a lot of people who I didn't know.

I need to thank the friends who I met on KP, one showed up at the funeral home because she lived near by. Plus the ones who lived not in the area I appreciate the support through e-mails and cards. 
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Seeds for gardening 

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

This year I am not planting from seeds. I will buy a few tomato plants and plant them on the deck. 

How about you Sandy are you starting your plants from seeds?

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Up and out early yesterday morning to visit a garage sale. We arrived just as a couple were exiting the property, their arms full of cane baskets. Those were what I had been interested in as they’re handy for all sorts of things. It seems the couple were dealers and have a stall at one of the markets……DUH ! That really annoys me when they take everything and mark it all up. According to the people who were running the garage sale, they turned up at 7 am, even though the sale was advertised for 8am. They made them wait until 7.55 but we didn’t get there until just after 8 so I missed out on the baskets.
We went to another sale afterwards and Scoty bought a chain saw, it’s bigger than the one we’ve already got and was a good price. It was mainly tools at the sale which didn’t interest me but he was in his element and bought quite a few things.
V


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Very annoying for you Sue, especially if they have a stall at a market. That just seems unfair to me.

DH has gone off to one of his car meetings and a full English breakfast. I am going to have a leisurely morning with a shower. My youngest son will be phoning some time this afternoon. Not going out today as it is still windy. I am looking forward to the warmer, calmer days when I can spend some time in the garden. Two of my grand kids coming next weekend. Not heard from my eldest son and I wonder what goes through his head. At least I got up this morning minus those pesky headaches - fingers crossed they have moved on. Oh and my dr is off for another week.

Have a lovely Sunday everyone - we are having spaghetti bolognese for tea tonight. DH did make a lovely dinner yesterday with some left over brisket (in the freezer), roast potatoes, carrots and peas. It was lovely.


W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

We have a local clinic that I may help plant at a area garden. I did help them hand out vegetable bags on Valentine’s Day. It was great. They have tomato plants growing in the parking lot. Let me try and show the photo.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

sandj said:


> We have a local clinic that I may help plant at a garden. I did help them hand out vegetable bags on Valentineâs Day. It was great. They have tomato plants growing in the parking lot. Let me try and show the photo.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A nice thought that Spring may be on it's way. Sandy, with all of this talk of seeds.

Shame you missed out with your wicker baskets, Sue, doesn't seem fair for a trader to buy before 8 o'clock, But I guess the seller isn't bothered as long as they make a sale.

Hope you enjoyed your day Sandra and had good chat to your son.

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra use of the ground space! Sandy your picture makes me chuckle. Can anyone come along and pick the ripe tomatoes while they park their car? I know the temptation will be there.

Sue, I wish I had a husband like yours I can't get Art near a Garage Sale. I like going to look but I guess Art just isn't a shopper. 

Sandra I guess I can't help but feel sorry for you with those nasty headaches and a son who won't call. For your own well-being won't it be Best if you just forgot about your son and concentrate on yourself. 
I know that is easier said than done. My one daughter gives me a lot of grief. Once in a while she will drop her guard just when I think we are getting closer the guard comes right back. I never can have a one to one with any one of her kids. She has four children, and it would be nice to just visit with one instead of the whole family all at once. Her oldest son will be 14 next week. I keep thinking maybe when he turns 16 maybe then he can come and visit us on his own without his mother holding his hand. Just maybe, and I know you feel the same way Sandra, just maybe!

Y,Z A 
.


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

A great way to use up waste space Sandy and a bonus if anyone can help themselves.

I have decided to do just that about my eldest son. To be honest I can still hear his shouting voice on that phone call on 20th December. When I told my youngest son about him he was disgusted but said that I have to think about myself from now on. Easier said than done. My grandson (eldest son's son) is 16 on Wednesday and I have a card with some cash to send to him. Also I have ordered some brownies to be sent for him and his sister to share. I love them to pieces and miss them like mad but my friend always says "What will be, will be". Yes, I do feel the same. Maybe, just maybe! Who knows what the future may bring. I had a lovely phone call with my youngest son this afternoon and he is coming to stay overnight next weekend on his way to his friends. He is such a love.

Well, this afternoon I finally sewed together the 2 dog blankets for Battersea which I haven't managed to do because of those pesky headaches. I will post them both when I get out to the post office. 
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-726837-1.html#16648666

SSSSSHHHHHH - No headache again today - fingers crossed they are gone.

Stay safe in the UK during these terrible storms. Have a lovely Sunday evening.

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Blankets are very colorful for the dogs. What do you do make squares and then sew them together? Making the squares would be the easy part but I hate sewing. I was wondering if there was a way to avoid the sewing. Maybe making stripes instead of squares. But if you don't mind the sewing and I don't have to do it, why am I complaining. 

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Clinic benefits from your kind volunteering in the gardens Sandy, very worthwhile project. Clever idea to use up all the space in the parking area too. I hope people are respectful and don’t take all the tomatoes for themselves ( not like the people at the garage sale who bought all the baskets ) haha. 
No Joan, I wasn’t very impressed but like you said, the sellers weren’t too bothered as they wanted everything gone.
Sandra, please try and stop thinking about your eldest son. I haven’t spoken to my eldest for a couple of years now though I still remember all the terrible things that he said to me. My younger son James is completely different, like your youngest is and I take great comfort from this. While the breakdown of his marriage has been devastating he knows that our home will always be a refuge for him.
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Dinner salad with the tomatoes. Ann at the event they did pick the tomatoes to put in the garden bags. They said there is a peach tree in the back of the building. Someone said once we have peaches I am getting one. Ha Ha

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Easy Picking of tomatoes and peaches if they are left in the open. Sandy I hope you are able to get a peach. All your fruit must be very tasty coming from the sunny side of Florida!

Sue, I am so glad that James is able to get the help he needs from his home with you and Scoty. 

F


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Blankets are very colorful for the dogs. What do you do make squares and then sew them together? Making the squares would be the easy part but I hate sewing. I was wondering if there was a way to avoid the sewing. Maybe making stripes instead of squares. But if you don't mind the sewing and I don't have to do it, why am I complaining.
> 
> C


Free tomatoes and peaches sound good to me.

Yes, I am able to think about my eldest son a bit less now. My youngest son thinks that I might need some counselling though in the future. This estrangement from my daughter and now my eldest son is like a double bereavement at times. So hard and it could be the root of these pesky headaches.

I used to make squares out of all different colours and it took me ages to sew them together, plus all of the ends. I hate sewing things together so I decided to make them in long strips and did the stitches to make them look like squares. Then I cut down on the amount of colours that I use. As DH once said, "The dogs/cats are not going to notice the different colours". Now I find that it takes me hardly any time to sew them together and I can get on with another one. These two blankets will be sent off in the post this week and I started another one tonight.

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Great Guy and Smart one besides, Sandra! I agree with him the cats and dogs won't know the difference all they are looking for is some comfort. Even sewing the long stripes would be too much for me.
Zero sewing for me if all possible. 

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Great Guy and Smart one besides, Sandra! I agree with him the cats and dogs won't know the difference all they are looking for is some comfort. Even sewing the long stripes would be too much for me.
Zero sewing for me if all possible. 

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Having an English muffin with peanut butter and cheese for lunch plus a nice mug of latte. My neighbour brought us some home grown tomatoes the other day. She doesn’t know what type they are but I’m guessing they could be the ox heart ones judging by the shape. They are so delicious and sweet, just like the ‘olden ‘ days tomatoes. My cherry tomatoes are coming on nicely, there’s lots of flowers on them.
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I always like when the tomatoes start ripening. Enjoy picking them and popping them into my mouth especially the small cherry and pear tomatoes. Almost like the yellow pear tomatoes the most. 
Did you ever grow the pear tomatoes, do you know what I am talking about? 

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Join you in the tomato patch Ann. I’ve seen the yellow pear shaped tomatoes but haven’t tried them as they are usually very expensive here. Maybe I will look in the seed section, next time I’m at the nursery and see if I can grow my own. We get black tomatoes here too but I haven’t tried them due to the high cost. Grocery prices are going through the roof here, everything has gone up, it’s getting ridiculous.
K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Keep me posted on the gardens and seeds. Ann I got a couple of grapefruits and broccoli. Hope to also get a few peaches when they are ready. 

L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lots of aches today, took a tumble this morning and landed on my knees! Bruised my knees, one shoulder and badly bruised one leg! At least nothing is broken and I got up by myself.

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

My Oh My, Joan I am so lucky that you were able to get up by yourself. At our age we are always afraid of falls and not being able to get up. Lucky thing that you have Dave living with you in case you needed help he was there. Having another person live with us is almost like having alert system. I can see why you will be sore I think it will take a while before all the bruises will heal. At least nothing is broken. 
Take Care my friend, Ann

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Noooo ! I'm sorry you took a tumble, but glad no broken bones. Take it easy and rest those aching pains. What happened, did you trip, or lose your balance ?
O


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Oh at last I am back online. We have been offline since the storm on Friday. Amazing how much you miss when it's cut off from you.
Took me ages just to get rid of all the emails - dozens of them.

A bit blustery again today as well. Lights keep flicking off and on. Hope to goodness we don't have another outage. 

Look after yourself and take it easy for a while. It really does shake us up when we fall doesn't it.

I can't wait for the spring. Thinking I am reverting back to the favorite Money Maker tomatoes this year.

I did all the heritage, yellow, orange and beef tomatoes last year. It was interesting on the the plate, but I'm hoping for a bigger yeild with the Money Maker. Fingers crossed.


P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh I must have tripped, I don't know on what but I didn't go dizzy. I'm taking it easy as it hurts to walk much. Nikolai wants to sleep on my poorly leg and I have to turn him off, it's a shame as he doesn't understand...

P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Peanuts for cakes and sundae toppings 

Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quite Crazy Weather by us: next 3 days we are predicted to get an ice storm. Just like everyone else I am always afraid of slipping on the ice. I don't like driving on it either. 
It's a good time to stay indoors and knit. 

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ready for bed, nothing worth watching on TV, so might as well have an early night where it's nice and warm. The winds seem to have dropped and the rain has stopped at last, we have had some really good down pours.
Oh, and while I was out feeding the birds yesterday I noticed my snow drops which I thought I'd lost, I'm pleased to see they are multiplying, there's quite a nice patch of them now.
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Snow! Did I hear snow Ann! Stay safe! 

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The snow might be Ice. I don't mind the snow; we haven't been getting the snowstorms like we use to get. The snow seems to be going to the East coast. Snow is nice and soft whereas ice can be dangerous. 
I am praying for my two kids who must travel tonight to get to their jobs. Each of them has 30 miles one way. Traveling that kind of distance on ice is not easy. I used to do the traveling also a 30-mile drive one way. 
There were some nights I didn't know if I was going to make it. I am glad I am retired now I worry about my children. If my son comes in tonight and he can sleep by our house in the morning. He works in the same city where we live. If our daughter makes into work, I told her to stay put. I told her to bring her blanket and pillow to work. She said there is a couch that she can sleep on. 
U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Unicorns may make a great design in the snow. I miss snow days. 

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very sorry to hear about your fall Joan, you did well to get up by yourself. I think if I fell over I would have to call for help. Since getting the hip replacement, 5 years ago, I’ve never been able to kneel up which is so frustrating.
Stay safe Ann and stay home and knit. Hope the family take care when they’re driving, I don’t envy them.
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well you can have the snow sandj, I hate the stuff.
I hope you are not too stiff and achey Joan, I bet the bruises are coming out now. I always use my stick even when I'm indoors, just in case I trip. Sometimes I think I'm being too careful, but sooner that than fall over. The kids insisted I have one of those alarm thingys to wear round my wrist-- but sometimes I forget to put it on !! ha ha.
XYZ or A


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

You are right to be careful Jan. Funny how we begin to fall over isn't it. I take much more care coming out of the front steps now, one badly sprained ankle was enough. I don't feel so sure footed either. I'm not in the least decrepit but getting older I suppose. I hope you will look after yourself Joan. Treat yourself to something nice too - you deserve it.

I'm hoping for a lazy day today. 

A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Another lazy day for me too Jeannie, far to horrid to go out anywhere in this weather. I was going on the bus to market, but looked out the window and changed my mind he he .--- I really should go out at some point to get some fresh air and excersise. Maybe tomorrow.
B


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Be Spring soon and then we will be feeling a lot better. Just been out to the bucket to put my peeling etc in for the compost pit and it's blowing and cold. 

So I'm just going to enjoy what I want to do today. I put the hoover and a cloth round yesterday so it doesn't need much doing today.

I remember my mother in law used to say when I asked her how she was - "I'm getting there". I now understand what she meant.

I made some nice little fairy cakes yesterday and before I put them in the oven, I put a tiny dob of strawberry jam on top of each one.


They were lovely.

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Can't beat a fairy cake with a nice cuppa. I was given a box of 6 cup cakes on Sunday,two of my grandies went to a cake decorating class, they were given tickets for a Christmas present. They decorated some, and afterwards were able to buy a box of 6 of their choice, made by a proffesional, I'm gradually working my way through them--- hard work but they must be eaten before they go stale ha ha.--- pity my poor waistline and big bum
:sm02: :sm02: :sm16: 
D


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Don’t go out Jan unless you really have to. It is still windy today and it was wet this morning when I went to the supermarket. At least that is the shopping done for the week. Youngest son will be calling on Thursday night, which will be lovely. No market this friday as we are going to a neighbours funeral. 

Doing a bit of knitting this afternoon and getting the crafts ready for 2 of my grand kids to use at the weekend. My daughter’s two girls are coming on saturday night and they will be either painting or knitting, which will be great. Thank goodness they ask to come and dont leave it in the hands of my estranged daughter. It’s 7 years since I’ve seen her - so sad when I have tried everything to put things right. But she wont have any of it. She even tells people she had a horrendous childhood! What did I do wrong? Also it is my grandsons 16th birthday tomorrow. I have sent him a card with cash and some brownies (via Amazon). At least I have my lovely youngest son. Thank goodness.

E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Eventually the sun has come out. Making all the difference. It's rotten when there are rifts in families. Unless someone is prepared to swallow their pride nothing will change. There are circumstances out of our control, and we are blamed for others dirty deeds.

Never mind. We have to know our worth at the end of the day and say that's enough.

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Family is Important, getting grandchildren who come visit us is almost having a second chance with the ones who estranged us. Sandra, I don't mind hearing of your problems because in some ways I can relate. 
I can't wait until my daughter's children can come and visit us. The oldest one will be 14 this Sunday. Our daughter won't accept anything from us or let her children accept anything. I started a bank account where I put their Christmas and Birthday money in to. Some day they will get the bank book and the money is theirs. 

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Doing a lazy day too, I wouldn't have thought I could get so many bumps and bruises from one fall. I have bumps the size of eggs on my knees and swelling down to my ankle on one leg. Soo grateful there were no broken bones and that I got up on my own. When I have fallen before I couldn't get up, don't know if it has helped that I have lost a stone over the last year or so. 

Jan I'll help you eat your fairy cakes and yours too Jeannie, if there are any going spare.They sound delicious

The weather has calmed down and the roofers were able to get with their work today. I shall be pleased when it's all finished.

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Enjoy the fairy cakes girls, I’ve been enjoying the scones that I made, date and ginger, Scoty loves them. 
Sandra, your daughter can’t have had such an horrendous childhood if she allows her kids to visit you. Make the most of their visit, plus your younger son when he arrives. I just try and get on with life and block out the nastiness from estranged family. I know that I’ve always tried to do my best and love them all unconditionally so the rest is up to them. 
Poor Joan, you must be so sore today, take it easy my dear friend.
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Flitting off on the bus to market this morning, it's a beautiful blue sky, bit windy but I can cope with that.
Hope you feel a bit better Joan and the roofers are getting on with the job now that awful wind has dropped.
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good to get out Jan, blow the cobwebs away, I should be collecting my new hearing aids on Friday. Hope the weather is fine.

H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Hot Chocolate with marshmallows. Saw a lady who brought it outside in the snow. Looked like a fun idea if I got snow around here. 

I


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Hearing aids are great aren't they. Can't imaging what life would be like without mine. Joan you poor thing, bruised like an old pear. Never mind, it could have been so much worse.

Knitting away at a jumper for myself. It will take me forever in DK. The wool is a variegated yarn in reds, golds, and browns. It's knitting up lovely, but a big task in size 16. Still I am enjoying it and doing the odd thing in between to break up the monotony.

It's a lovely bright sunny day to day. Cheers me up no end to have nice weather. 

I


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

I hope you have had a good time on the bus Jan. The weather has changed here from lovely and sunny to very grey and spotting with rain now, also a bit colder as well.

My knitting has been solely doing dog blankets for Battersea but I do fancy making a DK cardigan for the spring. I will have a look through my patterns later.

Just been back from the opticians this morning and pick up my new glasses. They are so expensive but I am really chuffed to bits with them and I definitely need them. They have bright red frames and very lightweight as the heavier frames hurt my nose.


J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Just like everything now it all seems expensive, I love the sound of your glasses Sandra - red is my favourite colour.

My new hearing aids are champagne in colour!! I don't see that is really matters as long as they work well and do the job.

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kind of you ladies to remind me to make an eye doctor appointment. Last year I ordered transition lenses, they work well when I am outside. But they aren't as good as my regular lenses. 
Red eyeglasses frames, I need to wear my glasses all the time I don't know if I could settle for frames in Red. I do like them on other wearers but probably not me. My frames are blue and bring out my blue eyes. 

Another appointment I need to make is to have my hearing checked. I know I am hard of hearing especially in a crowded room. I had my hearing checked 11 years ago and at that time I was told there was nerve damage in both of my ears. At that time the doctor didn't recommend a hearing aid but at this time I bet I could use one. 

L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Looking forward to my new hearing aids Ann, my old ones are seven years old. Why don't you make an appointment to have yours tested just to make sure of the situation.

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Many people who I know who have hearing aids sometimes still can't hear. I think that's why I have been dragging my feet from going in. Joan, its time, need to make an appointment. 

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Need to make appointments for eye checks for Scoty and I too. It’s over 12 months since our last one and we have been sent reminders. Also, I need to organise another hearing test for me as I do struggle in certain situations, especially hearing the tv ! 
Going into town this morning to pick up a few bits and pieces. How did your shopping trip go Jan, it would have been nice for you, having a rummage at the shops.
O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Oreos have different varieties. Every season a new type of Oreo comes out. 

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Prefer the chocolate coated Oreos and wafer biscuits. They use Cadbury chocolate to coat them, they’re very delicious.
Q


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Quite scary the news about the Russian invasion. Poor people having to go through all of that.

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Russian Invasion, we don't need war, it doesn't help anything. 

S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Such a dreadful state of affairs.

On a happier note. It was a lovely sunny day here albeit very cold.

We went out shopping and got some good bargains. I found a lovely set of kitchen scales in Lidl. Power blue in the old style with the dial and bowl on top. My current one is a bit past it now. So I'm really pleased and it was on sale for only £6. Also treated myself to a £1 bar of Cadbury's dairy milk. (Needless to say I've eaten half of it)

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tasteful Treat, your Cadbury's Bar!
I need to do some grocery shopping I am completely out of all the essentials. I am dragging to leave the house. the nearest store is only 5 minutes away. Art just got home from the meat mkt. He bought a couple of swiss steak which is round steak. I am planning on putting them in the crock pot with carrots, fresh mushrooms and cubed tomatoes. I might make this on Sat. Art also bought some sausages. Now it's my turn to do the rest of the shopping for bread, milk, etc. 

U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Urgent need for chocolate 

V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Valentine's Day is over, then it's Fat Tuesday (load-up on the sweets) Then comes Ash Wed. 40 days of Lent then it's Easter (chocolate lots of it and all kinds). 

W


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Want to come round and eat some of that lovely crock pot meal Anne. Perhaps next week?

XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yesterday we had a short downfall of snow!! I couldn't believe my eyes when I noticed it through the window, then the sun came out and it was all gone, very fickle is the weather just lately.I've made a big slow cooker meal of beef stew, smells lovely, and there's enough to freeze two dinners.
A


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Actually Jan I can be at your house in no time at all. Mmmmm I love beef stew - what time shall I be there? I wish.

This afternoon we are going to the funeral of a lovely neighbour. 

My youngest son came here last night and now he is on his way to spend some time with 2 good friends at Whitby for a long weekend. I wish I could have gone with him. I went to the shops with him this morning and ended up having to wrap the birthday presents for one of his friends. But he is such a love and I hated waiving him off. 

Catch up soon.

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Been checking in on the 'kitchen', all very quiet hope you are all alright. I'm going to make some rock cakes today, I'll save you some :sm01: 
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cakes everywhere Jan, I'd like one but too many are not good for the waistline! :sm11: 

Got my new hearing aids yesterday, they are Bluetooth and I just tap my ear twice to answer my phone while it is still in my pocket! Not sure if I like it yet, I feel as though I am talking to myself!!!! :sm06: 

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Do take some getting used to do these new hearing aids, in time you'll get used to them. Are they small with a little cone that fits in your ear, and do you need to change the batteries Joan ? When I go for my check up next month I'm going to ask about getting some new ones, mine must be at least 5 years old so like you, think I need new ones but I want to make sure I get the right ones because they are very expensive aren't they.
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Eggs for spring season. It’s just around the corner!


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

For your info Jan they don't have batteries they just plug into the mains and recharge themselves. Much easier than batteries running out at the wrong time. The piece behind my ears is a bit bigger but isn't at all uncomfortable. They are attached by a bit like a wire with a cone that goes inside the ear.

Easter will soon be here Sandj then there will be Easter eggs galore


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Going to enquire about them Joan, thanks for the infne more question, can you hear any better?.The ones I have are very similar to what you describe, so we shall see when I go next month.
Yes Sandj, you'll soon be eating your easter eggs and hot cross buns, they're in the stores already.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Have to say I can hear better thanks, I can hear a clock ticking that I couldn't before and the television doesn't sound so "woolly". They are Phonak brand.

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm pleased you can hear better and thanks for giving me the name of yours.
Have the roofers finished the job. ? 
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jan the roofers have finished there is just the scaffolding to come done and a tidy up. Hooray!!

If you want to know anything else about my h/aids let me know...


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kind of you to offer more info about h/aids Joan, I'll let you know what I decide when I've had a check with the woman.
Glad your roofs done, you'll be all safe from leaks if we have more rough weather.
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Let me know what depression is like, I don't know what's wrong with me. I am in a very Sad Mood and can't seem to snap out of it. Tomorrow, I have I am in charge of a dinner. I should have the plants all potted along with Mardi Gras masks. I can't seem to get myself to do it. I need to make up 10 of these pots for the centerpieces that will be raffle off. I have all the right material and can't seem to put it together. Art said I need to be there, I can't cancel out. I am very sad, it can't be about my brother. I took the death well. This sadness just seem to take over. 

M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Maybe the passing of your brother has hit you harder than you realise Ann. If your mood doesn't improve I would seek medical help. Look after yourself.

N


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Need to look after yourself Ann - it sounds like you might need a bit of professional help. I battle depression on a daily basis and have done for a very long time. I haven’t been on medication just in case I become dependent on it and cannot get off it but you might benefit from some counselling. I have had a couple of counsellors in the past and they helped me through the worst bits but it was up to me to get myself through a lot. You might think that you have got over the death of your brother but your body and mind can have other things going on. Our minds are so complex and they can work in different ways during and after bereavement. When I was seeing a counsellor the first time she said that I was never to hold back a tear - just let it go. My mam also used to say to “cry it out” and I sometimes do have a good cry. I miss my two eldest kids but for the way they used to be and not the people that they are now. Also I have missed out so much on my grand kids because of them. Also a lot of horrible stuff happened to me in the past. Ann - I really do understand.

O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Outstanding spices and flavors 

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Plenty of garlic, spices and goodies
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Questing help from my daughter who is a counselor. Last night she told Mom if you fell and broke your wrist. What would you do? If the doctor gave you a rubber ball to strength your wrist. You would do what he said. 
It is necessary for me to go out in public little by little. She encouraged me to go today. I slipped up a couple of times. I brought the centerpieces that I made this morning, but I forgot to give out raffle tickets for the door prizes. I had a very large turnout over a 100 people which made a lot of money for the organization. I was given two Czech vests to take home for my granddaughter but forgot to bring them home. I was at the dinner, but I wasn't totally there. 

R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Rippled ice cream flavors 

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

So pleased you found the courage to go out Ann, you made a nice lot of money and that must have made you feel good. Hang in there girl, you'll do it. Take care of yourself.
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks Jan, I guess with any sudden death, one will have a couple off days. I going to try to meet up with my youngest brother on Tuesday. 

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Uplifting thoughts for you to be able to meet up with your brother Ann,you will both feel better after a cuppa and talking over happier times.It certainly takes time to get to terms losing a member of the family, we have all been there, but we bounce back and have to think of the the good times.
Easy day for me today, no cooking because I have one of my stews in the freezer which I'll thaw and have with a jacket potato.
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very good advice Ann, look after yourself and be advised by your daughter.

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winter weather is still upon us, looking forward to Spring. March is supposed to come in like a Lamb, but does it mean it has to go out like a Lion?

X, Y, Z


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes Ann, if March comes in like a lamb, its supposed to go out like a lion, so if it's true hold on to your hat because we might be in for some strong winds brrrr. 
Z, A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ahem, I thought it was t'other way round, March comes in like a lion and goes out like lamb. but maybe I'm wrong and it can b either way? 

Very petty today with all the daffodils in bloom in the garden. 

B


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Best day for me - I got my bottom denture at last. It fits perfectly and although it will take some getting used to at least I can look the world in the face again.

First thing to do is book a haircut, that should make me feel altogether better.

Made a nice curry.

Went to town in the pouring rain and came back in thick fog (sea mist). We are quite high up here.


C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

By ekk Joan you are right, if March does come in like a lion, and goes out like a lamb, so maybe we'll have a nice calm April.
My garden is looking pretty too with daffies, primulas and snowdrops.
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Correct about the month of March. It all depends how it comes in. By us I am afraid we might get the Lamb and go out like a Lion. I hope by you that the weather will come in as a Lion and go out like a Lamb. 
Then it will be April showers bring May Day Flowers!

D


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Did have some lovely weather in the past in April. I can remember going to Paris one year in April and we were walking around in t shirts even before we got the Eurostar in the UK. I love this time of year when the nights start getting lighter. Washing out today and its feels a bit warmer.

Making a fruit loaf this afternoon with fish and chips with mushy peas for tea tonight.

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Excitable our home team the Green Bay Packers will be playing in London sometime in Oct. Hubby & I might be checking into getting tickets.

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/green-bay-packers-only-nfl-154010847.html?fr=sycsrp_catchall

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Feeling the excitement for you Ann and wouldn’t it be wonderful if you could go and watch the game live. Scoty was happy the other day seeing that Liverpool fc won some sort of cup ( no idea what though ) haha.
Joan, you must be happy that the roof is all finished plus the fact that you’ve got some new hearing aids. They sound very flashy, being able to answer your phone with them. What will they think of next, all this technology has left me behind. Hope Dave’s heart monitor results come back ok.

It’s a wet day here, hope the rain ball isn’t heading our way from the mainland. I feel so sorry for the people who have been flooded. There’s always something horrible going on, what with bushfires then floods. Not to mention what is going on in Ukraine. 
G


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Great to have something to look forward to Ann. 

Its very wet here today and dark. Might go to bingo this afternoon. I’ve started to do a painting but not happy with it so it is literally back to the drawing board. In a funny mood today and cannot seem to motivate myself. Oh well, big pants back on and get on with something.

H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hope you've got going now Sandra, not always to motivate oneself. Perhaps we need the some nice spring weather. 

Our roof is finished but it is too wet to take the scaffolding down... I'd like to get my garden back as it was. They moved tubs of Spring bulbs and I can't get to the compost bin. 

Still waiting for Dave's heart monitor results, Sue. Sorry about the floods, there always seems to be something awry somewhere. These h/aids are a bit strange - they would link up to the television but I think ours is a bit too old. 

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ive just got into bed as it’s 10.45 pm here. I had recorded some Coronation Street episodes and had fallen asleep while watching one, mustn’t be very exciting with the usual carry ons, haha.
I can’t believe it’s Thursday again tomorrow, our local shopping day. Why are the weeks going so fast or is it just me ?
Night night to everyone, I shall be in the land of nod soon xx
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I hope the rain ball misses you Sue, don't want any flooding. --Joan, I think I shall stick with just ordinary h/aids, I've checked the price and its a lot of money to fork out if they don't make much difference and I don't really want them to link into TV or do anything technical ha ha. I'll keep what I've got.
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jan, we’re keeping our fingers crossed and hope the rain bomb doesn’t come this far south. We saw on this mornings news that people were told to evacuate from a suburb in Sydney where we used to live, many years ago. All the time that we lived there, 10+ years we never had a problem with the George’s River flooding us but this weather event seems to be breaking all records. It looks like Canberra may cop the bad weather, it seems to be heading that way.
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Keep Safe, do you think you might have to evacuate if necessary? Is your son living with you? Sounds scary I will pray that you will be able to stay where you are, Sue. 

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Living near the Tamar river here, I don’t know what to expect if the rain bomb does make it to Tasmania. We’ve only got one road in and one road out but I’m hoping it won’t come to anything. We’re pretty high up here, looking down on the river but it might be time to go and buy a tinnie ( small boat ). Yes, James is living with us so extra help if needed.
Thanks for your kind wishes Ann.
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My thoughts are with you and your neighbours Sue, very worrying for you, but if as you say you live at the top of the hill chances are you won't be affected, take good care my lovely friend.
Don't we all get sick of all the blasted trouble going on in the world-- I have to put the TV news on just to keep up , but watch the headlines and switch off, it just makes me feel so sad and angry when I see what this evil monster is doing to innocent people,I also notice covid news has taken a back seat !!
N


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Not heard of rain bombs before. Sue I hope you are all ok. DH has been to Sidney before and he said it is a beautiful place and we will go one day. I actually fancy New Zealand myself but these are just dreams at the moment.

Yesterday, I just couldnt get going at all. So, I lay on the settee, covered myself with the throw and read a book. Thoroughly lazy day but I did enjoy it. DH made some bacon sandwiches and we had fruit loaf to follow. I dont think I have had such a lazy day in ages.

One of my friends from the North east will be phoning this afternoon and sooooo looking forward to the natter. Then tomorrow I am having lunch with a neighbour I used to live next door to over 30 years ago. Yes, it was before I had my youngest son. So much catching up to do. One sad point though is the fact that she lost her husband about 5 years ago. He went on holiday with friends, a stag do and he dived into the sea and had a heart attack and didnt come home. He was only 50 years old. So there might be some tears.

O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh I do hope you are safe Sue. Look out for yourself. Haven't seen any news yet today, but I did have a look at the weather forecast for Tasmania!

On the subject of Australia, my father was born there and christened Sydney. Not sure if that makes me half Australian?

Have a good natter Sandra.

P


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Pretty quiet down here. The weather is yucky. I have finished a pastel coloured crochet granny blanket for the preemie babies. Down here in North Devon we have local drop off points for Ukraine. My daughter in law asked me if I minded her donated some of my tiny knits to the Ukrainians. as they were showing preemie babies being born in terrible conditions. I thought it was a lovely idea.

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quiet here in Leicester, no rain !! I wish we had a pick up point for those poor Ukraniun people, I could find plenty of hats and baby blankets, little cardis that I have made and put aside over the years to give, and up until now nobody needed them.
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Red peppers 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sounds like a wonderful idea, donating the knitting items for the babies in Ukraine. I just can’t imagine what it must be like for those poor people over there, having to leave their homes and everything because of Putins greed and insanity. I’m sure that the majority of Russians don’t want this to be happening. We had three Russians working at our medical practice up until last year, two GPS and a dietician. They suddenly left, all at the same time and no one knew why but 
maybe they had an inkling of what was going to happen and didn’t want any reprisals. Not that that would have happened I’m sure, I don’t think that the majority of people here in our small community would be so bigoted.
It’s a sunny day here and no signs of rain. I hadn’t heard of a rain bomb before but that’s how it’s being told in the news and that’s how apparently it goes off with some areas getting a years worth of rain in a few hours.
Oh Joan, yes, you are definitely part Aussie. Bonza cobber ( mate ). Haha
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Toasted tea cakes with butter.
U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Under the cardboard 

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Village craft fair
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Wonderful Ideas by helping Ukraine. A local candle maker by us is donating the money they make on their blue & yellow candles. 
https://www.wbay.com/2022/03/03/door-county-candle-company-sells-more-than-10000-ukraine-candles/

X, Y Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra special making the candles. They look lovely with the National flag colours.
YZ


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes the candles are lovely and a very generous thing for the makers to do., I'm going to knit little pocket dolls in the Ukrainian colours and hang one in my window to show my support.
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A message from Bonnie "Please give my love to the lovely ladies in the kitchen"

I sent her the details of the forum update and the likely chance of her joining us again in the kitchen! She says to put the kettle on. 

Good idea with your pocket dolls Jan.

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Be great to have Bonnie back in the kitchen with us, next time you message her give her my love please.
It's a pleasant morning here, no wind or rain so I'm going to do a bit of tidying in the garden.I'm keeping on top of the weeds that pop up between gaps in the path, looking good so far.
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Colors of blue & yellow we are seeing everywhere. We all want to give our support to Ukraine. Great idea Jan of the pocket dolls to display the colors. 

Oh, it would be nice to see Bonnie back. Missed her a lot!

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't forget to keep your fingers crossed for Bonnie when this update takes place!!!

I hope we can all get through it without any problems....

Jan, Bonnie sends her love to you and says she is getting excited about coming back!

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Excited to see Bonnie come back myself, please tell her Joan. I should send her an e-mail myself. Bonnie, can she read a private message? 

F


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Full on sunny day here. Amazing weather lately. One minute it is cold and raining and the next minute lovely warm sunshine.

When they went to the community centre to drop off the bag of clothes for Ukraine, it was piled high with stuff. We are a nation of givers aren't we. Apparantly a truck load is going off today.

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Great to be able to see Bonnie back in the kitchen, I do owe her an email. 
Jan, I love the idea of your pocket doll, I must google the pattern.
It’s a very windy day here today but the sun is out so that’s good. 
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Have lots of standing water by us. It rained today and the ground is still frozen, so the rainwater had nowhere to go except cause lots of standing water. 

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Icy conditions aren’t good for you Ann, hope the temperature starts to warm up for you soon.
I’ve had a busy afternoon, rearranging my kitchen benches as I seem to have been running out of work room. James has found a spot to store the air fryer and I’ve put the coffee maker in a different spot, next to the toaster and kettle. Everywhere looks neat and tidy now but I’ll have to ask for help when I need the air fryer as it’s in a top cupboard. I don’t use it a lot and it did take up a lot of room.
Im making chicken satay with rice for dinner then I’m looking forward to putting my feet up and watching tv.
J


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Just putting together a cottage pie for tea to have with carrots, peas and sweetcorn. Sewing together another dog blanket for Battersea, got to keep those little doggies and pussies warm.
Does anyone know of a charity who are accepting knitting for the Ukraines? I feel helpless watching these atrocities happening over there. I have lots of pieces of wool that I could put together jumpers, hats, scarves, blankets etc. I feel like I want to do something to help.

Grey and a bit nippy day here today. My youngest son is phoning this afternoon and DH busy in the garage. 

K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Juice squeezed fresh from oranges 

K


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Keep looking into the kitchen and where is everyone? Hope you are all well.

Not doing much this morning but going to bingo this afternoon. Cottage pie for tea tonight.

I got a couple of texts from my eldest son and not sure how to reply to them. It is 7 years since I last saw or spoke to my daughter and I know they (her and my 2 grand daughters) are away on holiday this week. Life is strange isn’t it? My youngest son is coming the last weekend of this month and I long to give him a big hug.

Catch up later, hopefully to let you know that I have won the big one at the bingo.

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lets keep fingers crossed for you to win the big one at Bingo, also hope you manage to sort stuff out with your eldest sons text message,-- was it a friendly one from him ?
M


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

My texts from my son were: 

1) Hi how are you just seeing if you are still in hibernation and thought I would message first

2) You are obviously sulking about something i thought you didnt want to fall out but if I don’t hear from you I take it we have fallen out and I won’t message you again. Take care

No one ever taught him to put commas in! I do not think it comes across as friendly but still bullying and I cannot get that horrible phone call on 20th December out of my head. Time to think it over as I cannot go back to the way things were - he has always been a bully in the past and I cannot face it for the future.

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Not nice to be bullied, especially by your eldest son but I had that sort of treatment too from my eldest. While it’s a sad state of affairs, life is much easier without the constant worry that he’s going to be back on the phone, saying truly nasty things and with such venom. Maybe you could ask your son if he’s ready to apologise to you, for whatever he did and if so, you would consider coming out of hibernation. Leave the ball in his court. I truly don’t think that I will ever get an apology from my eldest, it’s been over two years since I’ve heard from him.
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh yes Sandra I agree with Sue saying your son needs to apologise for the nasty things he said to you on the phone in December, make sure he knows how upset you have been since that call.Also yes you will come out of hibernation if-- and only if he keeps a promise to be civil to you when he phones or texts you.Up to him then, I hope you can both work things out, life is too short to argue.
P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Pi Pie Day

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quantum leap
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really can’t get going this morning. I didn’t get out of bed until 9 am and now it’s 11 and I still don’t feel like I’m fired up yet. 
James is going to help our neighbour this afternoon, catch goldfish and relocate them. One of the local retirement centres has a large fish pond which is leaking so they’ve decided to fill it in as it’s going to be too expensive to repair. It should be a fun time using fishing nets instead of fishing rods, haha.
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sudden rain showers here too. 

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tasty English muffin with lemon curd spread for lunch. Plus, a nice mug of latte, I love my coffee though I only have three a day. 
U


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Unwell today with a stinking headache, so I am off back to bed now. Catch up later.

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very sorry to hear that Sandra, I thought that you weren’t getting much trouble recently with the headaches. Could they be caused by stress ? Anyway, rest up and hopefully you will feel better soon. xx
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well I think Spring has sprung, it's so lovely today, blue skies, sunshine, all the pretty Spring flowers showing their faces, winds still a bit cold, but I can cope with that.--I've been on the bus to market, (mask on )got veg, and a nice chook from the farm butcher, lots of goodies from Sainsburys, am well pleased with my mornings trip.
Best place for you Sandra is in bed, take it easy, don't get too stressed about your ignorant son.xx
XY Zor A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra care for our Sandra, I wish the doctors could do something about your headaches. 

The sun is out today and later must do some running around. I need to finish sending out the Thank You cards for my brother's passing away. I always leave a little note inside of the card that always takes extra time. 

Y


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

You certainly have some problems at the moment Sandra. From my perspective, if you want to hear from your eldest son in the future, but do not want to keep arguing back and forth. Maybe you could just say something like. *Nice to hear from you, how are you doing?* He has nothing then to argue with you about. I doubt he will apologise for his arrogance, but he obviously wants to speak to you. Maybe just keeping things light and however much you feel he has wounded you, it could be a way of keeping him in the loop, without diminishing yourself. I say this with heartfelt understanding.

Who knows maybe your headaches will improve too if you feel you have been the one to turn things around. I can't imagine how painful it was to listen to him back in December, but long term strategy might work better for you.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zipping along today, a couple of places that we went to today were closed. It seems most eating places are now closed on Monday and Tuesday. This Wed. there is an eating place that I wanted to try out for a very long time. 
We waited for almost three years and this Wed. I want to try out this Supper Club. I heard all good about it. Now's it's time. 

A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

American hamburgers and hotdogs 

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> American hamburgers and hotdogs
> 
> B


Buns loaded with the works, bacon, ketchup, mustard, pickle relish, onion, tomato and lettuce. Is there anything else that I missed?

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

cheese ?---and all washed down with a glass of wine or a cold beer 
:sm15: 
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Can’t forget the beetroot on your loaded bun Ann.
Nice outing for Jan with lots of goodies and a sunny day, Whoopee.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Doing well for visitors lately, I saw Laura and Finley last week, Lilly and George with Mummy and Daddy on Sunday morning after swimming lessons, and today my eldest son and wife are coming . -- BUT Monday had a text from Laura saying the three of them have the horrid covid, Finley had a bit of a fever but is ok now and they're all getting over it. Laura said it was more like having a bad cold for them.
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eee, that’s not good news Jan. Hopefully the family will be fit and well soon and I hope that you don’t get it. We don’t have to wear our masks at the shops now but to be honest, I prefer to still wear mine.
I saw Blake on FaceTime over the weekend, he’s almost 7 months now. He doesn’t crawl in the usual way, he’s commando style, haha. He keeps pulling himself up using his little play centre desk. I’m missing him so much.
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Finley and Blake are about the same age, I'm glad you had a facetime call from Bec for you to see Blake, how did James take it ?, I bet he misses him too. It's so sad isn't it when little families split up, not fair to the kids is it because they don't understand even when they get to about 6 or 7 and they see Dad one weekend and Mum for the rest of the week. But it happens and I guess the children learn to accept it as they get older.
Well son and wife came and brought Theo their g/son , he's about 20 months and like a whirlwind going round, I had to shut all doors to keep him in one room, into everything, little bugga. Nothing holds his attention more than a couple of minutes, hard work I would think for Jon and Julia. !!
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Granola with cocoa butter and chocolate chips 

H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Great fun with all these little ankle biters. 

I hope Laura and family are getting better by the day, Jan. Maybe when the warmer weather comes the virus will abate for a while like it did last year, hopefully Susan will be able able visit again!! We haven't seen her since the beginning of September. Covid rates are still quite high where she is.

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hoping and fingers crossed Susan will be able to visit soon, maybe Easter ? Six months is too long not being able to be together-- rotten bloomin' covid.
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I sure hope it's the end of COVID. Keep praying for the people in Ukraine. I am making a hat with stripes with their flag colors of yellow and blue. Yellow for the band and the top part blue. 
When I finish this hat, I want to make one with the Sunflowers on it. I found a chart with smaller ones than the one that was listed on KP as a free pattern. The smaller sunflowers will be easier to make. 

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just crocheted some yellow and blue wind spinners to hang in my tree in the front garden, every time I watch the news I could cry.That creature Putin(can't call him a man ) needs to be got rid of.
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kick him for me! Putin what a devil he is, how can one treat others that way. Showing their colors of their flag is one way I think that we can show our support. 

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lunatic of a man is Putin. I heard on the news today that the Russians had bombed a maternity home, poor women were in labour. He should be captured and put on trial for all the war crimes that he’s committing.

I had a doctors appointment today, it lasted an hour ! I turn 70 next month so the doctor was getting up to date with the tests and vaccinations that I will be able to have. My calendar will be full of medical appointments next month, great fun…not. 
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Maniac , he's going to have a lot to answer for-- but hopefully he'll die before they can send him for trial.
Been for a hair wash and blow dry, looks lovely, then when I've done a few house jobs I'm going to finish the blue and yellow wind spinner to hang on the tree in my front garden. Doesn't it make us sad when we see all the destruction that crazy loon is causing.
N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Not my favorite foods. Red tomato sauces, lunch meat, sausages 

O


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Oh, I love a good Cumberland sausage especially with egg and chips.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Probably for me a veggie Lincolnshire sausage with a duck egg, mushrooms and a hash brown! Lovely...

Q


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Quite agree Joan that sounds lush. 

I made a meat pie today and we are having a load of different green veg and potatoes with it.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rescued the last of the veggie haggis from the freezer last night and served it with mashed potato and gravy. 
Not sure what we will have tonight yet.

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Supper by us will be BBQ Ribs, puffed potatoes and green beans. As a veg. I never can get enough of the green beans. These green beans will be can but soon we can get fresh green beans. 
Looking forward to going to the farmers Mkt. 

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Those BBQ ribs sound good. sometimes if we have chinese take away I choose
them with noodles, yum !
It's been a beautiful day here again today. Chilly because of the wind but reaaly nice to have it dry.
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U are right there Jan, lovely day today, it's the first time that I have a got a good load of washing dry outside!!! :sm11: Saves on the electricity...

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very good thinking Joan, got to save on the electricity and gas, washing smells lovely when it dries outside.I haven't got a clothes dryer, kitchen not big enough, but the spin on my washer is pretty good, then I finish off with a clothes horse in spare bedroom and over the Rayburn.
Chicken, few chips and roasted veg. for tonights dinner.
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winter weather will be soon over with, we have been having nice weather in the high 40's. Before March is over with, we might have some freezing weather coming in. I will take the weather has it comes and dress accordingly. I have two winter jackets actually more but the two that I regularly wear one is for very cold weather and the other is a lighter weight jacket. There are some days I must guess what coat I am going to wear. ha

X, Y, Z


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Xerox recipes off the printer 

Y Z A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yummy Chicken and chips. That’s what we had last night for dinner with salad and coleslaw. Simple but nice. Tonight is pizza night, hooray. It’s a long weekend here, tomorrow there’s going to be a garage sale at one of the local churches and then Monday the big market is on in Exeter which is a 25 minute drive away. I’ll be looking out for some bargains.
ZA


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

An early start Sue to make sure you are first in the queue! You don't want to miss any bargains!!

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Be pushing everyone out of the way eh Joan, haha. Tomorrow’s garage sale doesn’t start until 10 am, I hope those dealers aren’t there from the other weeks sale. I will be pushing them out of the way if they get there before me, or I’ll try tripping them up when they are escaping with the goodies, haha.
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Colorful selection of goodies! I like going to garage sales and thrift stores more so in the past. The last items I bought at a thrift store was yarn. The yarn was bagged in plastic so I could only see what I was getting by looking at the bag. When I got home the yarn was loaded with cat fur. That won't be a problem except I am allergic to cats. I had to get rid of the yarn quick. For the price of acrylic yarn when I get it on sale at the store usually cost me $3 plus tax a skein. I learned my lesson on that one I must see more closely what I am buying especially from garage sales or thrift stores. 

D


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Drove into Barnstaple today and got a haircut at last. My nearest city is Exeter, but it is an hour and a half's drive. We don't go often, except when we have had something serious happen and have been sent to the large hospital there.

I enjoyed looking around the charity shops and did pick up a few nice knitting pattern books. When I asked the lady how much they were, she said I could have them. No reason, she just gave them to me, and although I offered her a couple of pound she said *no you have them dear*

How kind some people are.

Popped into see my son and family. The girls are full of colds again. It seems the nursery class and primary class are full of germs. They have had eleven viruses since November.

Hope we haven't caught anything.


E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Economic Effort 

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Empty handed at the jumble sale this morning. It was mainly trash to be honest, old shoes and bedding which I would have chucked out or donated the sheets to an animal shelter. Scoty bought some hinges for his man shed, he can add them to his other bits and pieces that are stored in jars and old containers.
Still, it was a nice morning out as we drove to the cafe at Beauty Point and had morning coffee and cake. We watched all the black swans on the Tamar river, there were a dozen or so enjoying the calm conditions.
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Flashy sale , not, Sue. Still at least you made the post of a bad do!I love black swans...

Hope you didn't catch anything Jeannie.

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got to see the black swans Sue and a nice little run out, shame about the rubbish at the sale.
A beaut day here, sunny with blue skies, bit of a keen wind but just the job.
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Had a nice easy day today doing puzzles in my magazine and watching tv. Love your garden with Alan Titchmarsh is always good to see then I watched a couple of episodes of Judge Judy ( always entertaining). Also, there was a British show on about neighbours from hell, quite scary at some of the antics.
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I watched one show of neighbours from hell Sue, absolutely terrible.Have you seen the show about hoarders, one was an old bloke who kept newspapers, the camera crew couldn't get in the door at first then when they did get in, newspapers from floor to ceiling in all the rooms.
It's very windy today and big black clouds looming in, -- having an easy day today , then to son and family for Sunday dinner this evening.I hope you were safe from that rain storm.
J


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Jan, we still have the neighbours from hell. I think the winter has quietened them down a bit but he has been out twice with the lawnmower this week already. 

The headaches have subsided for now and I just couldn’t face the useless drs again. Just rested and took paracetamols with ibuprofens. 

One of my teeth will be sorted in April as the dentist phoned me yesterday to discuss a plan. I have a feeling that phone call will be charged to me at a later date - I could be wrong.

My youngest son is phoning some time today and I am going to do a bit of painting this afternoon.

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Keep ignoring them Sandra, people like them are usually sporting for a good old row, silence is golden you know haa ha.
Have you tried asking your doctor to refer you to a neurologist about your headaches, I know you have given up on docs, so some sort of consultation with a specialist could solve the problem . It's gone on long enough hasn't it.
L


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Lots of filthy stares from the neighbours and I do ignore them. The other day the postie left one of our parcels there and put a note through our door. I had asked her not to leave things with them. I waited until the next day and our postie had to go and retrieve it. Both me and DH will not go near their place as I am sure one of us will get hit by either of them. My mam used to say, “Don’t poke a rat’s nest with a stick” and it is so true with them. 

If these headaches come back again then I am considering going private to Spire Health at Leicester for a consultation along with back to my own drs. Jan, a lot of it is stress to do with my eldest son and his family. I checked my WhatsApp yesterday and it looks like he has barred me from that. If I need to get in touch then I will write him a letter and send it recorded delivery unless they have done a moon light flit overnight.

M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

M & M’s on top of the sundaes. Do they have M & M’s outside of the USA?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Now we have M & Ms, Sandj. We still have Cadburys Smarties as well which are own version.

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh yes Sandy, we have m&m’s in Australia too. My ex used to do work for the Mars company years ago and each Christmas he would be given large cardboard boxes of their products. My kids would really think that all their Christmases had come at once.
Yes Jan, I’ve watched the Hoarders show, so sad that they have to live in those conditions. I wonder why it happens and especially as some of them can’t even throw away rubbish.
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Partly I think these people become hoarders because they had some slim times almost like living in a depression. I don't know my excuse, sometimes I have a hard time parting with my stuff. 
I know it's foolish to hang undo for my kids. I have a story: I was going to get rid of my straight knitting needles because I mostly use circulars. My GD was helping clean house. "Oh No Grandma you can't get rid of your needles." I said " You told me you weren't interest in knitting" Her reply " Maybe I will learn but not right away". Saturday when we were driving her home which was a 25 minute drive. She decided that we both sat in the back seat and PaPa do the driving. She picked out some cotton yarn to make a dishcloth. I cast on the stitches for her because I wanted her to go into learning how to knit. I show her one row and then she continue on. I asked her "Was someone teaching you how to knit? " 
"Oh No, Grandma I watched you knit" I didn't talk to her since Sat. night so I don't know how far she got. I guess if anything happens to me she will be using what I left behind. 

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite wonderful that your GD is showing an interest in knitting, good age for her to learn if she has the patience. I could never get the hang of it when I was a child, I dropped too many stitches and it all felt very awkward to me.
We went to the Exeter market this morning, lucky the rain kept away but it was very cloudy. Scoty bought me another teapot, this one is shaped like a dolphin. I keep saying I don’t have room for anymore but then I always find a spot. I bought a couple of rosemary plants too as mine died off last year. It had become very woody so I had pruned it back and it obviously didn’t like that. I love the smell of rosemary.
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rosemary cuttings take very easily Sue, just take a few pieces with a 'heel', strip the bottom leaves off and pop them round a plant pot of soil, you'll have them all round your garden when they've rooted, I've got a lot growing in pots too and I can give them away.
S


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Such a great feeling when the grand kids want to learn a craft from us. I have taught all 4 grands how to knit but the youngest is so keen. So far she has knitted scarves, cowls and a blanket for their cats. She wants me to show her how to do some different stitches now but she can cast on and off for herself and knit stocking and garter stitch. Not bad for an eleven year old. 

I also love the smell of rosemary and we have a massive bush of it by the back door. So lovely on a wet day. My youngest son wants some cuttings done so I might do that some time this week.

An afternoon yesterday of painting and I thoroughly enjoyed it.

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the tip on taking Rosemary cuttings girls. I’ll give it a try with the two plants that I bought today as they are quite tall and bushy.
It’s 11.12 pm here so I’ll say night night for now and see you tomorrow in the kitchen.xx
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U have a good sleep Sue, night, night!

I love herbs especially mint, lavender and rosemary. I will also try taking some cuttings.

V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very much lover of Basil! Does anyone grow that herb, Basil? I like using basil in my tomato salads. My middle daughter likes growing mint for her tea. She drinks lots of her tea with mint. 

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

We love basil too Ann, the aroma is gorgeous. I have grown it in the past successfully so I should think about getting some more. Mint is another favourite of mine as long as I keep it contained and it doesn’t spread everywhere.
XYZA


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yes interesting that ohsusana knows about M & M’s. I worked at the Florida Mall and they had M & M world. Been to one in Las Vegas


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A wide range of Mars products we get here Sandy including snickers, mars bars and milky ways. I love chocolate of any description though I try not to over indulge. 
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bark Chocolate with almonds is my favorite yet give me any chocolate even dark which is better for a person!

C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Chocolate favourite is dark with mint, preferably Bendicks brand.

Nice sunny day here but a bit chilly.

D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Dark chocolate is a favorite. Not sure what bark chocolate is used for? Baking I think? White chocolate is very sweet. 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Did some gardening today as it was overcast so not too warm. I planted the rosemary plants in a nice big tub and have put it next to the front door so I keep getting the delightful scent wafting through. One of our terracotta bird baths got broken the other week, I think a possum or pademelon must have toppled it. So, Scoty has glued it back together and I’ve put potting mix in it and some succulents. It looks really nice now but I’ve got a sore back from leaning over too much.
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Easter cards Sue, I thought of you when I bought 8 for a £1.I don't send E/ cards but bought them to give to the littlies with some spends inside. :sm01: 
I had a lovely trip to town, had a good mooch, got veg. in the market and a few odds and ends from supermarket, it was quite warm out because that wind has dropped, saw all the daffies in gardens, and lambs in the fields as we travelled along.
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

First sign of Spring by us today, no winter coat or light jacket. Yippee! I wore my sweatshirt that said "tis herself" with tiny shamrocks! I will be wearing lots of green this week to help support St. Paddy's Day. 
Thursday we will be celebrating by drinking our Guiness and Jameson! Plus, my favorite corn beef and cabbage plus all the trimmings of baby reds, rutabagas and baby carrots. Grasshoppers for an after-dinner drink. 
Fine tapping music and of course the Irish Dancers. 

G


----------



## rosieree (Nov 2, 2019)

Eating bar


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grey, overcast skies here and quite chilly so it looks like autumn has arrived.
Ann, enjoy your St. Patricks day celebrations and enjoy a Guinness or two. I used to make a nice beef casserole that contained Guinness, finished off with dumplings. It was so yummy.
H


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Have a headache today so I’m waiting for a phone appointment with my dr. I didn’t sleep much last night. Catch up later. 

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I hope you ask your doc. to refer you to a neurologist Sandra, take care my friend (hugs)
J


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Jan - the drs says it is another sinus infection alongside neuralgia! No the wonder I am in so much pain. The fact that the two teeth are in such a state and awaiting work done in April doesn’t help. So I am back on the sinus medication and I now have some mild antidepressant tablets - the latter are to ease the nerve ending in my face which have all decided to come out in sympathy with each other. I felt a fool because I cried my eyes out once I got in there because it has gone on a bit too long now. Last night I paced the floor in pain. I could have chopped my own head off last night. Time will tell. Thank you for the hugs Jan - I need them.

Oh and it is DH’s birthday today. I prepared Beef Bourginion, cut beans, mashed potatoes and carrots for him and we will have it after 6pm. Also I got him a chocolate cake for a birthday cake as I just didnt feel like standing and baking a cake. He did want to go out for a drink tonight but I just dont feel like it and besides it is pouring with rain. Off to my bed after tea tonight and hopefully start to feel better once all this medication starts to work. Fingers crossed. 

K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Sandra, hope you can soon get some relief form this awful pain. Have you ever been checked for Trigeminal neuralgia, a very painful facial pain.

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely big hugs coming your way Sandra. I do hope that you manage to get some good quality sleep and that the medication kicks in soon. Nerve pain is one of the most painful and debilitating of them all. 
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mud.... Did anyone else get this yesterday? We did. https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-728699-1.html#16699688

N


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Need to say a big thank you to you all for the hugs. I feel terrible today so I am heading back to bed. Lots of love to you all. I might be away for a day or two. Take care all and stay safe.

O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh special hugs Sandra, take care and you can come back soon.

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> Mud.... Did anyone else get this yesterday? We did. https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-728699-1.html#16699688
> 
> N


No mud here Joan, but like Sandra said, it poured with rain around our area, Sandra lives about 10/15 miles from me.
Today it's different again, blue skies and sunshine.! Mother nature is so fickle.
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Please rest up Sandra, and hurry back when you feel better. (more hugs )
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quite Painful, I used to suffer from sinus headaches and bronchitis. I always said if I could make it until St. Patrick's Day then I will be OK. Five years ago, I came down with bronchitis 4 times that year. I knew I had to do something. I started taking Vit. C with Rose Hips daily, year-round. It really seems to help, this year I haven't gotten one headache or bronchitis. I had none, last year except I came down with the COVID in July. When I got that I knew it must have been COVID because I felt different than before. 

Sandra, I hope you find some relief, because I know it would take me a good month to get rid of it. I felt so run down and after a while the doctor said it had to run its course. 

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really sad to hear that our pal Sandra is still suffering with those rotten headaches and sinus problems. I can understand her saying that she wished she could remove her head. On bad days I feel the same with my feet and legs, once the neuropathy has got a hold. It’s awful that in this day and age, there’s no easy solution for nerve pain. 
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sinus pain I definitely know about. It is never fun. 

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Too right Sandy, it ain’t fun.
It’s been a nice sunny day here today. I did two loads of laundry including the bedding so I’m looking forward to climbing into bed tonight with fresh sheets. I think I saw that today is International Sleep day, how interesting, maybe I should have stayed in bed all day, haha.
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ultra fine day today, washings done and on the line drying in the sun, loads of daffies in flower even some where I'd forgotten where I planted them ha ha. Got a bargain buy yesterday of 6 pork steaks, so 2 for tonights meal-- and 2 lots bagged up in the freezer.
Think I'll do some tidying up in the front garden after my coffee break, might have a hot X bun as well.

V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Vanilla cookies hands down over chocolate cookies 

W


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Well, I can't imagine how poorly you are feeling Sandra. I've never had sinus pain. I hope whatever they have given you starts to work quickly - it sounds horrible.

XVZA


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra lovely daffodils in Jans garden. I’ve got to plant my bulbs soon as they all came to the surface after blooming so I’ve got them stored in brown paper bags under the laundry sink. I don’t know why they pop out from under the soil, they do it every year. Any ideas ?
YZA


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yolk’s are Yellow in eggs 

Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zzzzzing this afternoon after having an early start this morning. Up at 6.30, ready for two garage sales in the area. We bought quite a few things and also scored some freebies. I bought an artist’s easel for $15, I’ve been looking out for one for a while so all I need to get now are some canvases as I’ve got paints and brushes. Just feel like getting back to art as I did enjoy it at school, many many moons ago.
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

An early birthday treat for Dave yesterday. We took advantage of the sunny weather and travelled to the seaside at Herne Bay on the Kent coast. It's the first time we have been anywhere apart from medical appts and lunch at local garden centre once last summer, since Dave was in hospital in 2019! Dave had cod and chips and I had plaice and salad in our favourite restaurant! You have no idea How good it felt. I thought I would never see the sea again.

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Best wishes to Dave for his birthday, an oh what a lovely special treat for you both to visit the seaside and have that beautiful fish meal.I bet you both really enjoyed that trip. Lets hope you have a few more like it when summer comes.
C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Candles on top of the birthday cake 

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dave, wishing him a Happy Birthday from one of the kitchen gals, Joan please tell Dave for me!
What a wonderful day it sounded like you and Dave had, sitting by the seaside enjoying your favorite meal. So peaceful and Serene!!!

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Enjoyable day for you both Joan and I’m sending happy birthday wishes to Dave as well. I would have picked the plaice on the menu too, it used to be one of my favourite fish along with haddock. Hopefully Dave was allowed a small piece of birthday cake.
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

First time I ever made corn-beef plus I added some Ginger Whiskey! In a few minutes I will be taking it out of the Crock Pot. I had it cooking on High for the past nine hours. I wish I would have slept better last night because I had a late start putting the corn-beef in the crock pot. It was almost nine o'clock when I did it and then I forgot to plug it in. Nothing but being late. Seven PM isn't too bad for a late supper. Might try it and then save the rest of it for tomorrow. Thursday night we celebrate with the Irish and ate our corn-beef and all the trimmings, but I had to try to make one on my own. 

We are in for a raining week at least that's what the weatherman said. 
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Great! Yummy was the corn-beef, so nice and tender. Art said it was even better than what we had on St. Patrick's Day!
The secret must have been the Ginger Whiskey Ha The recipe called for the cabbage to be put in the last hour of cooking. Everything was done to perfection, potatoes, carrots, rutabagas & onion. 

H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Huge bag of candy 

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I’m glad that your corned beef was so good Ann, I have to ask what rutabagas are. 
We’ve just got back from visiting our neighbours, it was lovely to see their little puppy again. He’s 13 weeks old now but still tiny as he’s a chihuahua. I think he’s teething as all he wants to do is chew on fingers.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Joan says thank you all for Dave's birthday wishes!

Our meal out was special because the last time we went there was Christmastime 2018. We used to go most Fridays when the weather was nice... Maybe we will go again someday.

Ann is your corn beef the same as ours that comes in a tin?

The little puppy sounds cute Sue. Not sure about your daffodil bulbs, how deep do you plant them?

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keep finding more daffodil bulbs on the soil surface Joan. I plant them around 4-6 inches deep and they’ve always bloomed beautiful but then, come Autumn the bulbs start popping out of the soil. I thought maybe the wild rabbits were digging them up but there’s no signs of digging nearby. Maybe the soil is suffering erosion or something like that. Perhaps the fairies at the bottom of the garden are stealing the soil, haha.
L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Log candy with pecans 

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

MMMM Good, I should eat Rutabaga more often, but I am lucky I have them once a year. I don't know why they are low in cost by us. I just don't make them, and they aren't hard to prepare. 
https://www.webmd.com/diet/health-benefits-rutabaga#091e9c5e8218e5bd-2-6

Joan, I bought a corn-beef flat brisket and no it didn't come in a tin. The only trouble I didn't realize half of the brisket was fat. The meat we got from it could probably be 1 #.
I thought once I put the crock in the refrigerator that I would have fat harden on top and that wasn't the case. I was glad to see this, because the meat is gone but I still like the veg. 
I had a small plate of the veg. for supper tonight.

Since we like it so much, we went back to the store to buy another one, but they didn't have any left. I might be wrong these briskets are sold only once a year around St. Patrick's Day.
Art said make sure I buy two next year.

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Not have I ever heard of rutabaga Ann, I don't think our greengrocers sell them, I shall look into it. It's a shame your meat was so fatty, but hope you enjoyed the best part.
O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Open your eyes to see new types of foods. 

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Popcorn sweet and salty
Q


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Pleased to say a Rutabaga is a swede . I just googled it. We are both poorly here. Feel really bad and every joint hurts. So we are presuming we have some kind of flu.

Spent the best part of two days in bed.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rest up and take it easy Jeannie, chicken soup and hot toddy order of the day my friend. I shall look for a rutabaga, alThough I suppose a swede is much the same in taste. Get better soon. 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sure, do take care Jeannie and get better soon.

I don't think rutabaga is something we might see in our shops...

Sue I found this, I don't know if it is any help with your daffodils. Not sure if your winter weather is that cold...

"Winter is characterized by wicked weather. In many regions, it is comprised of freezing rain, snow, heavy rain, and thick icy rime over the ground. Periods of thawing are common as the winter nears its end, but a freeze is likely to follow. This contractive action actually moves the soil and, therefore, pushes the bulbs up to the surface if they are not planted deeply enough. The process is called frost heaving. The proper depth for planting varies by bulb but on average, install them three times the diameter of the bulb deep in the soil. Winter conditions will also tend to erode the soil, so planting depth becomes especially crucial to reduce the chance of bulbs coming out of the ground."

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The different areas aren't it interesting finding the different kinds of food. Our recipes are hard to follow at times because even how we prepare the food. 

Jeannie rest up and get rid of that bug that you caught. 

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U are very good finding out the bulb information for me Joan. While we don’t get thick frost here in winter, we certainly get some so maybe I’m not planting the bulbs deep enough. I’ll pay special attention to the depth when I replant them.
We’ve got eye check ups this morning then will do some shopping at the big hardware/garden store. I also want to buy some art canvases as I’m keen to have a little dabble with the paints.
V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Volunteer to bring the snacks and desserts for the party 

X Y Z A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Xtra Crafting, I use to paint, but I am not good at picking up after myself. That's the reason why I never got back into painting. I used to like painting with acrylic paints. What med. to you like working with Sue? 
I guess I will stay with my colors in my yarns for making hats. I have yarn on two love seats in our house. The one in the living room I have two small totes with different DK yarns. In the TV room I have the love seat with partial hats started. When I get an idea, I must start it right away. Art made the comment none of your hats have tops on them. Well, eventually they do get finish. 

Do you imagine me with my paints, I can't!!! Sue, when you get started on your painting, I hope you post. I would love to see your work. Sandra does a beautiful job when she paints. 

Y, Z A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, Sandra does do great work, I’ll have to get some tips from her. I’ve been having a look at a couple of YouTube videos. A few years ago I did do a watercolour class which I enjoyed but I’m thinking I will have a go using acrylic paints and being a bit bolder. I bought some canvases today after going to our eye appointments. All is well with our vision etc and hasn’t changed since our last appointment, 18 months ago. While I was there, they gave me a hearing test which I failed so I’m booked in for an appointment with the audiologist next week. 
ZA


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Audiologist - good luck with your appt Sue. Hearing aids make such a difference it you need. When I first got mine I realised I could hear a clock ticking!!

Hope planting your deeper helps.

Where is everyone today!

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bolder you need to be Sue; I know you will like acrylic painting once you start. I know I really enjoyed that med. If I live closer to a senior center that taught painting, maybe I would take it up again. Now I will settle with my rainbow of yarns. 

I have an eye appointment coming up in April. I know that Medicare will cover my hearing test, but I don't know what doctor to go and see. Maybe when I see my eye doctor and my regular doctor. I might get some idea who to go and see to have my hearing tested. 

C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Club sandwich


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Club sandwich


Diner Perfection
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eye test company that I go to is Specsavers and they now have an audiologist there. Do you have Specsavers in the US Ann ? I know that I’ve had hearing problems for a while, Scoty comments on how loud I have the tv on and even then it sometimes sounds muffled. I’m ok listening to one or two people but if there’s more than that then I lose most of the conversation. 
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

First of all, I really don't know if there is a Specsavers. Maybe Sandy would know if there is one in the US. I go to a regular eye doctor near where I live. I do have my glasses and lenses made at a cheaper place. 

Where I worked there was a lot of machine noise. I had my hearing checked regularly when I was working. I always wore ear protection. Right before I retired I had my hearing checked. I was told I had nerve damage in both of ears. The doctor at the time told me not to check into a hearing aids because I won't be happy with them. I guess my hearing wasn't that bad 10 years ago. But I do notice I can't always hear like I should. It's time to have them checked again. 

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Got your ears checked Ann, hearing aids are a great help.
We have Specsavers in the UK, I think Susan goes there. We go to a private optometrists as I have Macular degeneration that needs monitoring every six months and Dave has to have diabetic eye check-up's. 

Has anyone heard from Jan?

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Haven’t heard from Jan for a day or two. Hope everything is ok there, have you sent her a PM Joan ?
I’m just getting ready to go for my mammogram appointment, I have to be there in 45 minutes…….ouch ! Scoty is taking me for coffee and cake afterwards to help me recover, haha.
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I hate going for a mammogram! The last one wasn't too bad, I had it done in a traveling trailer. I was at the doctor's office that morning and they asked me if I would do my mammogram in the trailer. 
I didn't think about it and just did it. It was about time because I didn't have one done for two years. My Mother had breast cancer and I should have it done regularly once a year.

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just had a look at one of the regular magazines that I buy each week. I sent in a photo of my Grand-furbaby, a few weeks ago and I was delighted to see that it had made the pets pin up page. I should be receiving a cheque for $25 for the photo, how nice is that ?
The mammogram was pretty uncomfortable this time, I was having to do all sorts of contortions but oh well, we have to do it don’t we ? Especially you Ann as your mum unfortunately had it and they do warn you that it can run in families. I have to wait a couple of weeks for the results but I’m sure that all will be well.
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kissing that grand-furbaby of yours; $25 worth of treats!!!

Looking forward to seeing Jan, I hope all is well. 

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely boy as you can see.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lovely that your grand furbaby is a 'pin up boy', and won you some good $$.Sue.
I'm ok, thanks for thinking where I was, been busy in the garden, done lots of cupboard clearing, but here I am all back, nice and tidy and getting my hair done this morning.
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Marvellous to hear that all is well with you Jan. Isn’t it great when you get all those jobs done, so satisfying and now you can enjoy your hair appointment.
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice to hear you are Ok Jan, enjoy your trip to the hairdressers. I am having my hair cut on Tuesday, the first time for six months!! I feel like the wild witch of the north with long hair down over my shoulders, haha

Well done Sue with pet photo, good to win some money too, will you treat yourself?

O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Oh that is cool! That your dog is in a magazine. Looks like a beagle. 

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

sandj said:


> Oh that is cool! That your dog is in a magazine. Looks like a beagle.
> 
> P


Pin up boy is a King Charles Cavalier. He's got such a cute little face though he can be a terror when he wants to. :sm09: 
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite a handsome little chap, I think he knows it too, ha ha.
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Really excited is our Bonnie about coming back to the Kitchen with the new Kp next month!! She sends her love to you all. I hope other members will be able to return too, they have been away too long.

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Send our love back when you get in touch with Bonnie again please Joan, it's been far too long for her and others not to be able to be on KP..
It's been a glorious day today, everything in the garden is beginning to wake up and sprout new buds and leaves.
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

To have Bonnie with us, is Great News, Joan. It is good to see Jan again. Now all we need to see is Sandra even though she said she will be taking it easy for a while. 
How about Jeannie I hope she is over the flu bug. 

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-729260-1.html#16715140

Sue, did you see this med. Did you ever see this kind of med. before? When I saw it, I couldn't help but think of you.

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Unusual type of medium Ann, thanks for the link. Really stunning results.
That’s fantastic news that we will be having Bonnie back in the kitchen soon, Whoopee and well done to admin. We shall have to throw one of our kitchen parties.
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very Good Idea, do you hear that Jan. You are a good organizer, having such great ideas! Susan what do you think we should do? You are pretty good at this yourself. 

I have a few things that need to be taken care of, like organizing the family for a small get together with my brother passing for this Saturday. Taking care of two Czech dinners that are coming up in the near future.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Wow the KP site will be doing updates to the site. I hope no changes to our games! 

X Y Z A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes Sandy, I agree. Hopefully our games will continue, we have 962 pages of this one and plenty more on our other regulars. Maybe we will have to start from scratch.
Oh yes, we’ll have to get our welcome back Bonnie party organised. I wonder if Mrs. Bridges is available and the mischievous boys. Ann will need to get her Big Ted sorted, maybe he can freshen up the garden shed and tidy our drawers. 
ZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Always ready to have my drawers re-arranged, think I'll ask Big Ted, he's always ready to oblige :sm15: :sm04: 
If Bonnie is back in time for Easter we'll get our Easter bonnets out and frilly frocks, , Glen Miller music and more of your choice. Mrs Bridges said she'll make a cake and we can all bring our favourite dishes. James has kept the Roller shiny and ready to pick anyone up who wants a lift.Hope Sandra is well enough by then to join us.
B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Berries on the bushes 

C


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Count me in on a knees up. I could do with a good laugh after this flu we are recovering from - feeling proper washed out. Will buy some tonic when I get to the shops next.

I will gladly make some sausage rolls.

Glorious weather we are having here eh girls.

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Do you remember Sanatogen Wine Jeannie ? You might not be old enough, but my Mum used to swear by it if any of us were a bit run down, bless her she brought me a bottle when I got home from hospital with the twins.
Yes we all need a good old knes up, I'll make a sherry trifle and won't spare the sherry haha.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Exercising my old body with some weeding this afternoon. Good time to catch those pesky weeds before they spread!!

I remember Sanatogen Jan but can't say I ever had any. I do remember having Metatone as a child prescribed by the Dr. It tasted lovely. 

We will have to put out the bunting when Bonnie comes back. :sm11:

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Feeling happy to see Jeannie back. Hope you are soon fully recovered, maybe buy a bottle of gin to go with the tonic, haha. 
I remember the Sanatogen wine from years ago, I think you could send off for a small sample bottle too ? My sister and I would go through our magazines as there were lots of freebies you could send for as samples. Mainly soap and shampoos but it was a lot of fun, waiting for our packages to arrive.
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Greek for is so delicious 

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey sandj, Greek for what is so delicious, do you mean a tanned hunk of a Greek adonis ? he he he .
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I think you are getting frisky Jan with this sunny weather!! :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Joan! how could you say that, you know I only have eyes for James. :sm09: :sm09: 
What are you making for the big knees up for Bonnie.? May I suggest salmon and kuke sangers please, with the crusts cut off of course, and cut into little triangles. 
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keeping a note to buy salmon Jan. I've always got cucumber in the fridge for my pet giant African land snail... Is Warburtons seeded bread ok?

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Love Warburtons seedy bread Joan, don't know about the others though, maybe a few white bread ones ? Warburtons crumpets are the very best as well.Nice with marmite and cheese triangles.
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My reply from Bonnie--

Bonnie

12:15 PM (13 minutes ago)

to me
Hello Jan

Good to hear that you are all keeping well in the kitchen! My fingers are also crossed that with the “new format” on KP, I’ll be able to join all of you soon. 

That is so sweet of you girls to arrange a big knees up party for me, wish it was really going to be in person! lol Oh well, it will be lots of fun being able to carry on like we used to, I have really missed the kitchen girls. Looking forward to shopping for a new Easter outfit (like when we were kids). lol Haven’t been doing much shopping in the last two years due to Covid. ????????

We are all doing well, just waiting for the weather to warm up, seems slow this year. We had lots of snow this past winter and even though the calendar says “spring”, I’m sure we will have at least one more snowfall/snow storm before the spring weather stays. lol

I was very excited the other day when I tried the “new format” for KP and I was actually able to get in and post! Looks like Cricket and Glenda have really been working hard to update KP! It does look different but as they say change is good. 

I have been trying to keep up with you girls —- a very busy group of ladies! I’m very happy that we have been able to keep in touch by email these last 2 1/2 years —- hard to believe isn’t it?

A big thank you to all of you for keeping in touch with me, I appreciate it very much. ❤
Looking forward to returning to the kitchen and seeing what “trouble” we can get into this summer.

Hope all is well with your family especially the little ones, they grow so fast don’t they?
Looking forward to getting back to normal without Covid but not sure when that will happen?

Take care and see you soon, please give my love to the kitchen girls.

Love and Hugs ????????????
Bonnie
xoxoxo


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Now I mean some real Greek food. I know a lady who is from Greece and cooks amazing food. She wrote a book about her cooking and heritage. Beautiful food and family. 

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh what a lovely message from Bonnie. Yes, we’ll have to organise the biggest shindig ever for her return.
Joan, I’m intrigued by your pet snail, have you got any photos ?
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pet African land snail,-- I googled it because I have never heard of one before, how old is yours Joan and how did you you become to be interested in them ?
Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Quick breakfast this morning. A pet snail sounds interesting. When it rains here in Florida tiny snail shells come up out of the grass area on to the sidewalk area. 

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Really strange our pets have been over the years. I started keeping tortoises I was seven. Between us we have had cats, dogs, rabbits, birds, hamsters, tropical fish, leopard geckos, axolotols. I got interested in GAL snails about 10/12 years ago when I saw some at the Serpentarium on the Isle of Skye. My current one is three and half years old, I don't have have a good photo but this shows what he looks and his size, he is a Achatina Rodatzi. It's illegal to let him loose so you won't find him in your veggie patch.

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Snails and slugs are a pest in our gardens, I really do not like the big fat slugs, snails I can tolerate, I pick them up and chuck them over the fence into next doors garden.
T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

To all of you mums. Happy Mothers Day. I have been scoffing my box of maltesers and have other luvlies waiting for another day.

We went for a few bits at Aldi at about l.30 this afternoon and couldn't believe our luck. Lots of lovely meat 75% off. So brought home lots of lovely items to put in the freezer, and even though we had a cart full of shopping it only came to £39.00.

U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Under the table. A person just showed a iguana for a pet walking around her house. I think in colder weather. Here they would be ok. Baby is the iguana’s name! They have a breaded dragon too. 

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very strange pets but not as bad as keeping a pet snake I suppose. Joan, I googled the giant snails and I guessed that Australia wouldn’t allow them here and I was correct. They are amazing looking creatures though, I love their fancy shells. I used to have a tortoise when I was a youngster called Timmy plus we had goldfish, cats, dogs and guinea pigs.
When my kids were young we had a pet rabbit in Sydney but they weren’t allowed in Queensland. Here in Tasmania you can keep them as pets, different states and different rules I suppose.
A belated Happy Mother’s Day to my dear pals in the UK. Here it falls in May.
W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Wishing a Happy Mother’s Day. In the US it isn’t till May. 

X Y Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes Sandy, I think the US and Australia share the same date.
I’ve just got the results back from my recent mammogram test and everything is ok. I thought it would be but it’s always good to get the confirmation letter. Do you get regular checks Sandy ?
ZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zipping along to get caught up with the news in the kitchen. I enjoy reading Bonnie's letter and looking forward having her back with us. 

Joan, I found your pet snail very interesting. Thanks for the picture. Art & I don't have any pets anymore. We had a black lab/golden retriever when the kids were school age. He really kept me in shape with 
our daily walks. 

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A beautiful Autumn day here, sunny and warm. I de cobwebbed the outside windows and hope to clean them soon. I hate doing them as we have to remove the fly screens too. It would be nice to get them professionally cleaned but it would probably cost a fortune.
B


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Been for my breast screening and bowel screening. Just got the all clear. Good oh. My new neighbour took me down to look at her two new rescue donkeys and whilst we were in the field she shared with me that she got diagnosed with breast cancer last week - poor girl. She is stage 1 - so I suppose that is good. but she is just waiting to find out what is in store for her.

Doing some weeding and sorting out in the garden at last. The veg patch is done. Now for the flower beds. 

Sorry to say the weather has changed a bit today, although it is bright and dry, so can get some jobs out of the way.

C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Cooler weather here today. But it’s early. It get humid in the afternoon. 

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't like those slugs Jan, do you get big ones about five inches long? I collect eggs shells and break them up and put them around vulnerable plants. Seems to work for me.

Sorry to hear about your friend Jeannie, let's hope for a good outcome. 

Sue I would like to have had a corn snake but it didn't happen for some reason, Dave had a snake when he was a boy...

Sandy our weather is getting colder and even sleet or snow is forecast!!

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Don't like those slugs Jan, do you get big ones about five inches long? I collect eggs shells and break them up and put them around vulnerable plants. Seems to work for me.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your friend Jeannie, let's hope for a good outcome.
> 
> ...


Exactly kind of weather we are having (Cold & Sleet) We made plans to go out this Wed. with another couple. In the morning the conditions are icy but by the afternoon its suppose warm up. No longer icy roads to drive on.
The icy roads should turn to wet roads and it should be back to easy traveling. I sure hope so because I am looking forward to visiting and enjoying a good meal with them.

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Feeling happy Jeannie, remembering when we had two donkeys, Pablo and Pandora. They were great for eating all sorts of things in our paddocks including thistles and barna grass. They loved the kitchen scraps as well so nothing got thrown away. Sorry to hear about your neighbour, hope all goes well for her, such a worrying time. You and I are so blessed to have got the all clear with our tests.
Hope your weather improves Ann, it would be a shame if you have to cancel your trip out.
Joan, I will have to google corn snake. Good on Dave for having a pet snake when he was a youngster, I prefer something soft and fluffy rather than scaly. Haha
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Gingerbread Bunny cookies. Saw someone made gingerbread cookies as bunnies for Easter. If you like gingerbread cookies 

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Have just googled corn snakes and guess what, they are illegal in Australia. Some are occasionally found here, due to the black market and have managed to escape. Joan, if you had bought one, would you have to be getting in a supply of frozen mice for its food ? 
Sandy, I love gingerbread, in fact I love all things ginger. Sounds a good fun idea, gingerbread bunnies foe Easter.
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I would also, like one of those gingerbread cookies! I especially like the soft kind. Sandy bring a whole batch to the kitchen I think we all would like to have one or two. I will have the kettle on for tea. 

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Joan, I love all animals (well most) but I don't really like snakes, I'm like Sue prefer soft and furry.
It was quite foggy when I got up today, it also looks a bit dull and grey, , it's a lot cooler too, we've had some really good sunny warm days but didn't last long.
I hope the roads clear for your outing Jeannie,it's so lovely to meet up with friends and have a good chinwag, and a nice meal too..---To town on the bus in a bit, just got time to flick a duster and quick hoover before I go. Just hope I don't get caught in a shower-- or snow !! -- Yes snow, the weather man has predicted it , brrrr
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keep your thermals ready for when the snow falls Jan. I suppose it’s not too unusual for snow for this time of the year is it ? I remember my mum sending me a cutting from the local newspaper showing deep snow in the local park and it was in June. Crazy eh ?
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Long time ago when our boys were little,it was June and we were all ready to set off for a holiday in Scotland, and it started to snow ! Luckily it was a short freak shower of snow , but we couldn't believe it. Alls well that ended well thank goodness, the kids were excited though ha ha.-- I'm going to buy a packet or two of gingernuts while I'm in the store, mmm love ginger, I even splash a drop of ginger cordial in my gin 
:sm15: :sm02: 
M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Mind me asking what are gingernuts? Is it candy? 

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

No not candy sandj, we call ginger biscuits (cookies) gingernuts.
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh ginger, lovely... I'm another fan of anything ginger.

Have been to the hairdressers and had a lot cut off. It will be better when it's not been blow dried straight!!



P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Perfect cut Joan, I bet you feel so much tidier now, makes you feel better after it's been done doesn't it.
Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Quite interesting that they are called gingernuts and they are biscuits. 

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rear view of your haircut. I have a before and after haircut from the hairdresser but it's a front view. So, I won't be showing myself. Joan my hair isn't as thick as yours and I wish I had your beautiful natural hair. 
I still color of mine to a light brunette. When a person gets older, I think our hair color should be lighter to match our complexion. 

Yesterday I went shopping with my GD who is 11 because she has this week off from school, Spring Break. She was looking for make-up for me. She already did a make-over on me. I wish she lived closer because I would be using her more often. She is really good at bringing a little color to my face without making me look like a clown. We might have her on Friday, so I can knit with her. 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

So lovely spending time with your granddaughter Ann. You must have fun times with your very own beautician, haha. 
Joan, your hair is lovely, such a gorgeous shade too. I really need to get a haircut, I’ve been saying that for ages.
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tonight's Supper was Chili, it was that kind of day. Very cold and damp out with grey skies. Can't wait for a nice sunny day!

U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Umbrella for the rain. Damp and rainy weather. Storms here lately. 

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very nice sunny and warm here today. I’ve got two loads of washing out on the line, I’m lucky as I haven’t had to use the clothes dryer for ages.
Hope you get some sunshine soon Ann and Sandy.
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

We have had our early dose of sunshine.-- This week has been back to winter temps., snow is forecast and I've fetched my thermal bloomers out ha ha. XY or Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

You are right with your winter bloomers Jan, chilly and murky here!

Just got the appts for our Spring boosters for next Tuesday, we'll take what's on offer. 

Thanks for the comments about my hair, can't wait to wash it and get some curl back. Much easier to manage though.

YA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes Joan, I've got my appnt. for Spring booster next Saturday, I'll be quite happy to get it because it all helps.

I've been doing some clearing the old dead plants out of my planters ready to fill with some pansyies, I love their smiling little faces, I got a good deal from Homebase off the clearance bench, 2 boxes of 8 for £3. they looked a bit droopy but I watered them when I got home and today they're looking very healthy.
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A good bargain there Jan, I love pansies too and hopefully they will bring a bit of sunshine to your garden despite the weather not being good.
I’ve just watched the memorial to Shane Warne, it was really nice with tributes and songs from Elton John and Robbie Williams, also Ed Sheerham. It’s amazing just how many people he knew overseas because of his cricket career. 
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Bargain indeed Jan, I love pansy faces too! Susan called them "little man flowers" when she was small. I 've got some that have seeded from last year - fingers crossed they will bloom again this year. 

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Curls besides Joan, you surely have nice hair! I used to have more body when I was younger with some natural curl. With age my hair keeps thinning out and lost almost all my curl. 

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dull weather here today, we've had two hail storms and the temperature has plummeted... It's back to winter woollies for us, good job I fed the birds yesterday. I shall be drying the washing indoors today.

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Easter egg hunt events are around the city. May go to one on Sunday at a church with fellowship and eating. Another one near me will have a helicopter drop Easter eggs. 

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Forecast was right, woke up to heavy snow, but when I decided to brave the cold and get out of bed, have a shower, it had all gone , blue skies and sunshine !! Unbelievable, had my usual trip to the hairdressers, d.dil dropped me off went to do her weekly shop, came to pick me up and back home.
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Got some sunshine now, a bit late in the day. What peculiar weather we're getting. I expect you feel good having had your hair done Jan.

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Having a mixed bag of weather, first snow, then it clears because the sun comes out, then it's been the same all day, very peculiar, it's bloomin' cold as well. 
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Having a mixed bag of weather, first snow, then it clears because the sun comes out, then it's been the same all day, very peculiar, it's bloomin' cold as well.
> I


I've got my winter woollies out, I'm loathe to put the heating up. I wonder what tomorrow will bring? Minus one is forecast for Friday night!!!! :sm06:

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Joan, I've got a jumper and thick cardy on, my heating kicks in from 6.00pm till 8.00 pm, I'm lucky because the Rayburn is always on low-- unless I need to turn it up for cooking, so that gives heat out all day.I think we're in for a few days of this weird weather.P'm glad I went to town on the bus on Tuesday to get a few bits from Sainsburys, so don't need to go out again.
I'm hoping all those pansies I got will survive, some are to give to my granddaughter for Easter when I've planted them in the 2 baskets I got for her, she Lauras cousin, my eldest sons daughter. She's not long moved into rented accomodation, a nice house with a small garden, she and her partner lived in a rented flat which wasn't ideal for their little boy it didn't have a garden, he's nearly two and loves to play outside.
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knitting most of the day, started out with a new hat pattern. Working with three yarns red, white and blue! Very Patriotic, the USA colors!

https://www.justynaknits.com/post/skrappy-ski-hat-a-free-pattern

L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Like the red white and blue hats! Rain Rain go away here lately 

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice hats Ann, how many are you going to knit ? Sorry to hear that my kitchen pals are all having bad weather. It’s been sunny here but a cold wind. 
We got to have FaceTime with Blake this morning, he’s into everything and is very good at climbing. He’s had a couple of bumps but it doesn’t seem to bother him. He’s such a cute little man, we really need to organise a trip over to the mainland to see him again.
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh yes very nice hats Ann,

The weather hasn't improved here, it's snowed twice here today. Unusual this far south. Fortunately it hasn't settled. 

Good the you have facetime with Blake, what does James make of it Sue?

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Prefer to see Blake and be able to cuddle him but James is trying to make the best of a really sad situation. He’s got the twice weekly FaceTime organised with Bec on set days but we can organise other days too. He puts on a brave face but he’s really hurting, I think because she seems to have moved on so easily with her life. 
Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Q is a hard for different types of foods. A very short food list. 

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ready made puff pastry is handy to keep in the freezer. I remember, years ago, making my own and oh, what a time consuming adventure. 
It’s been another sunny day here but the wind is still very cold. We put our clocks back tonight, the end of daylight savings.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sunny day here but very cold. Seems odd that you are heading for winter and we hopefully will soon be into summer.

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Too right Joan, it does seem odd. I’m happy to get an extra hours sleep tonight with our clocks going back. I really do enjoy my sleep and sometimes wonder do I sleep too much. Last night I went to bed around 11 pm and slept until 9 am with only one bathroom visit. 
U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Upper crust pizza is a popular pizza name 

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very filling I bet, would it be like a pan pizza or does it mean it would have a top and a bottom dough ? 
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well even though it was cold, I ventured out in the garden while it was sunny, I was well wrapped up so didn't feel too cold, I've planted some more tubs with begonias and dahlias, thought I'd better get them in the pots before it's too late.
Off out to my g/sons and family for burgers from a home made burger place this evening, I've ordered 'Flying 
Scotsman' that is with whisky chutney and trimmings,-- I shall see my darling great grandies,Ollie and Finley because it's Chris's (Toms brother ) partners b/day.
XYZ or A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yes the upper crust pizza would be thick. A lot of pizza places here refer to using that name. 

Z, A


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

At last I have finished the jumper I am doing for Elsie. I have bought two balls of a lovely yarn called Sherbet by Yarnflair, so can't wait to cast on a jumper for Vada. It is so pretty with pinks, blues and mauve. 

Have a lovely time with your family Jan. Such precious moments. 

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Back checking Jeannie, if you posted the jumper you made. I notice you didn't post a picture. 
What I did see on your last thread was this. https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-720728-1.html
I didn't realize that you were a painter besides Sandra and Sue. We have some very talented ladies that are in the kitchen. Sue, how are you doing with your painting since you purchase your easel? 
Did I miss Joan & Jan do you also paint??

C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Can of Coke 

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Can of Coke
> 
> D


Diet Coke?

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Earlier I used to paint and studied Art at school, Ann. I'm more likely to "paint" with cross-stitch now if my eyes will let me,(Macular degeneration) 

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Finished painting for now, my eyes are not so good, same as Joan I have M.D in my right eye, left eye is sort of ok but I don't feel happy with the end result of a painting.Good job I can still knit and crochet.
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Good to have some craft hobby. I am like you Jan, my yarns are my palette. I still love my colors and haven't painted since my early years. Now I knit. 

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Happy to sit and knit or crochet, painting was just another hobby I enjoyed doing with my dear Hubby.He did some amazing ones, 2 which hang in one of my sons and one in g/sons house, the rest he used to give away.. 
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I used to like drawing in pencil and did a recognizable self portrait for school homework. I was very pleased with it but don't know what happened to it! 

J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Jimmy John’s subs a popular place here 

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Joy of the Arts 
When I was in grade school, we had choir. My friends and I went to practice after our regular classes. While I was in practice the instructor told me not to sing to just move my lips, that was the end of that. 
I wanted to walk home with my friends, so I waited for them. One day the nun who was charged in doing the halls notice me and asked for help. Soon I was decorating the halls, I found my talent.
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Jimmy John's subs a popular place here
> 
> K


Kind of you to let us know you like Jimmy John's Subs. But did you ever paint?

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lousy singing instructor that you had Ann, telling you not to sing but to just move your lips. Sounds like he’s never heard of the word, encouragement ! Who knows, you could have become an opera singer one day, haha.
I haven’t started on any painting projects yet, I’m trying to get up to date with the magazine puzzles first. I’ve got 4 lots to get through and while some aren’t due in for three weeks I have to allow time for them to be posted. The mail service isn’t exactly quick at the moment.
I’ve got a new iPad arriving today, Scoty and James have bought it for my birthday so I’m excited about that. Hopefully James will be able to set it up for me as I’m not technically minded when it comes to things like that. The one that I already have has been fine but the new one will have more storage.
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Missing James if he ever has to leave. Hopefully he can find a job close to you both. If only Blake could spend some time with you, Scoty and James without going to the Main Land. 
How about the Holidays do you celebrate Easter? This Easter is the first time since COVID hit that my whole family will be getting together. 

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice for you all to be able to get together over Easter Ann. We were looking at airfares to Brisbane, there’s some specials but hire cars and hotels will be expensive due to school holidays. Everything usually goes up at that time of the year.
O


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Out today at our village craft club. Making Easter wreaths. I am bringing along some branches of conifers for the tutor. Looking forward to seeing everyone and to see what they all come up with.

Chilli for tea. Followed by fruity hot cross bun.

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Perfectly yummy hot x buns. How did the wreath making go Jeannie, hope you put lots of chocolate eggs on, haha. 
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Question-- has anybody seen hot x buns with cheese in the stores, especially here in UK? I really don't think they'd be as good as the originals.
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Really don't fancy cheese hot cross buns, not that I've seen them. Morrisons have them with a lemon drizzle!! I've managed to resist buns so far but will give in nearer Easter.

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Saw them in my Co-op,I didn't buy any and I'm not buying any of the fruit ones either. I'm going to make a cherry and marzipan cake though for a change, instead of my usual simnel cake.
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The cake that Jan is planning on making sound really good. 
https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/cherry-almond-cake-0 I wasn't sure what it was, so I had to look it up. Jan if you live closer, I would be your house begging for a piece.

There is a house in neighborhood that just went on the mkt. It's a 4 bedroom ranch with 2 full bathrooms plus the laundry on the main floor. I would love to trade houses because we have the same thing. 
Except our 4 bed rooms are all upstairs, we do have a full bath off the master and the hall way. There are some things that we have that I hate to give up. All our windows have built in blinds inside of the windows. 
I would hate to deal with drapes again.

It's a hard decision because I would love to have everything all on the main floor. What does Art say, "Ann at our age we aren't moving." We have too much stuff and we would have to do some major throwing out. 
Why would you want to have another 4 bedrooms, because then I would have enough room to transfer everything we have from one house to the other.

U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Umbrella days are here again 

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very good reasoning about changing over to another 4 bedroom house Ann. We are lucky as our house is a single level so everything is on the same floor, no pesky stairs to climb. I’m just thinking back and all the houses that we’ve had in Australia have been single level. When we emigrated though, we were in a third floor apartment for the first two years which was dreadful having to carry everything up three flights of stairs ( no lift ). I suppose I was fit in those days, it would be a near impossibility for me now.
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

We do have stairs, I consider it my bit of "exercise" but not always easy though. There are handrails both sides otherwise I don't think I would get up to bed some nights!! haha! For the first fourteen years of our married life we lived in a bungalow.

Jan have you heard that a lorry has shed it's load of gingernuts and bourbons all over road. 

We've had our fourth covid jabs this morning, I wonder how many more we will have??

XYZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra COVID Jabs are necessary I would think. Art mention that we should go in and have our fourth jabs. 

Y, Z, A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yeast needed for the hot x buns. Mostly here I have seen them with raisins 

Z, A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zip by the hot cross buns, I do like them but there are other sweets I like more. Dry fruit just isn't good for a diabetic. Some things I can give up like maple syrup on my pancakes, Yummy but yogurt is just as good. 

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A lovely birthday for me today. We had lunch out then back home for birthday cake, made by my son. Bonnie and Joan, thank you for the lovely e cards, so delightful. 
Yesterday I went for my hearing test and have decided to bite the bullet and get some aids. I can pick them up on Friday so I’m keen to try them out. Hopefully I won’t need to have the tv on as loud as I normally do, I’m sure Scoty and James will appreciate that.
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Birthday happy wishes to you Sue, I'm sorry I didn't send you a card. James is a good lad for making your cake,
You have done the right thing getting your aids, you might find it strange at first, they pick every little sound up, when I first got mine the noise a plastic carrier made was SO loud ha ha, you'll soon get used to them though.Are they battery 'driven'?
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Can’t wait to be able to hear better Jan. The boys will have to watch what they say about me behind my back, haha.
Thanks for your birthday wishes too, I can’t believe I’m another year older already. The time is going much too quickly.
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Days past too quicky! Happy Birthday Sue, sorry I forgot sometimes I can't even remember my own. 

Let us know how you like your new hearing aids. The end of the month I have my check-ups with the eye and regular doctor. I need a recommendation who I should see for my hearing. 
I might be the next person getting hearing aids. I guess it's all part of getting older. 

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Days past too quicky! Happy Birthday Sue, sorry I forgot sometimes I can't even remember my own. 

Let us know how you like your new hearing aids. The end of the month I have my check-ups with the eye and regular doctor. I need a recommendation who I should see for my hearing. 
I might be the next person getting hearing aids. I guess it's all part of getting older. 

E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Enjoyed the wreath making. It was all fresh greenery from the hedgerows. Then you add shop bought chicks, eggs, flowers, bunnies etc., It turned out so nice I have hung it outside on the porch.

You won't know yourself with hearing aids Ann. Just keep them in and let your brain get used to a new way of hearing. You will be able to hear all sorts of things that you hadn't realised you were missing.

F

Here is the jumper I finished for Elsie. Hope you like it.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

First-Class Knitting and Design!!!!
Jeannie, you did a wonderful job knitting the jumper for your Gd. She must have been so pleased. The jumper looks nice and soft and should keep her warm. 
Are you still having the dreary raining days? By us it just doesn't seem to warm up even when the sun comes out, we get cold breezy winds. 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Going into town this morning to get my shingles and pneumococcal jabs. Hopefully we can get our flu and Covid booster shots soon too, our GP is just waiting on them coming in.
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Have made two appointments at the Beauty shop, one for Art & myself for Thursday. While I am getting my hair color Art will check and see if we can get our COVID jabs at our pharmacy. The pharmacy is across the street from the Beauty Shop. In the afternoon there will be a smelt fry that is being sponsor by the Conversation Club. I am not fond of smelt but I will go along with Art. 

Do you have smelt where you live? Do you like them? Those tiny little fish where you eat the bones and all. 
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I haven’t heard of smelt fish, wonder if they are similar to sardines or pilchards ? If so then no, I wouldn’t like them.
I received the shingles vaccine this morning but the doctor wouldn’t let me have the pneumococcal one at the same time. Next Wednesday I’m booked in for the flu jab and the Covid booster then I’ll get the pneumococcal one next month. I must say, my arm has got quite itchy where I got the shingles jab. 
J


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Just about to have my knitting pals round for our weekly session. I've made a lemon drizzle cake for this afternoon. 

I've had a bit of a turn out this morning. Because I enjoy knitting simple triangular shawls - usually with a self patterning sock yarn, I have ended up with quite a few. So I will offer them to my friends and if not then will pass them on some how. I hate throwing away good things.

It is sunny today and it' s the first morning when I haven't had to light the fire. I might light it for the girls this afternoon.

We don't usually get our flu jab till October/November here.

K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kept up till 1am this morning waiting for emergency locksmith as our porch door lock wouldn't work and we were locked in!!! Gave up then and changed the appt till this morning and hoped were weren't caught out by a fire. Got up at 6.45 this morning to make sure we were ready. We now have an emergency lock that works and will wait for a spare part. Very tired though!!

Jeannie enjoy your afternoon

L.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lock in I would think it would be better than locked out. Either way it sounds terrible especially at that time of the night. I think someone will wanting a nap as soon the lock is fixed. 

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My goodness Joan, what an ordeal, but as Ann said, better to be locked in than out in all that wind and rain. Early night for you two tonight. 
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nuisance ordeal for you both Joan, glad it will soon be sorted for you. 
Going into Launceston today to pick up my hearing aids, hope I will be able to get used to them ok.
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Of course, you need to get use to the hearing aids. But I should talk, I probably need themself! Please keep us posted Susan on how you are getting adjusted to your hearing aids. 

P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Pretty sweater or jumper in the UK 

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quickly adjusted to my hearing aids, didn’t take long at all. I’m now at home watching the news on tv with the volume on low for a change. Very happy indeed, the sound is so much clearer too.
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Really pleased for you Sue, glad you like your hearing aids. It's surprising how much has been missing until your hearing is clear again. 

Off out later to get Dave's second cataract surgery done!

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sue, hearing aids make such a difference don't they,? I'm glad you've got used to them, now those two lads will have to watch what they're saying ha ha ha .
Hope you don't have to hang about at the hospital with Dave Joan, it's the waiting for the eye drops to take effect that takes up most of the time, the procedure itself is a doddle isn't it.
Off on the bus to market this morning, going today because rain is forecast for all next week.
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Two lads ( Scoty & James ) are watching football in the next room and they’re making a right din ! At this rate I’ll HAVE to turn up the tv volume in here, haha. I’ll have to remember to take the hearing aids out tonight before going to bed and not to wear them in the shower. The audiologist also told me not to wear them while swimming, chance would be a fine thing, I can’t remember the last time that I went swimming, haha.
U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Using a neighbors bowl of sugar for grandma’s recipe 

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very kind neighbour to loan a bowl of sugar.
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Using a neighbors bowl of sugar for grandma's recipe
> 
> V


What recipe are you making Sandy? Please share....

X,Y, Z


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yeast rolls with homemade butter 

Z A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A very windy day here with dark clouds but no rain as yet. It took me a while to put my hearing aids in this morning, just a bit fiddly until I get used to them. After a busy week, going to various medical appointments, it’s nice to be able to relax today and do some magazine puzzles.
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Butter on yeast rolls sound good sandj,
Hope you have luck with your puzzles Sue. Well the day has started off nice and sunny, very cold and I think we're in for some rain later.Was the same yesterday, but by gum it turned very cold later, I got the wood burner going.
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Can’t wait to get our wood heater fired up but it’s not been cold enough yet. I love seeing the glow of the fire on a cold wintry day. 
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dave's second cataract is done, hurrah! Now for the dreaded eye drops. He has to have six a day because he diabetic. Time wasn't too bad, Jan, we got there at 2.30 and were given coffee and biscuits - mine were gingernuts. :sm11: We left at about 4.30.

Weather here is sunny but cold, nice and cheery to see the sun. We had a snow shower on the way home yesterday!

Good luck with your h/aids, Sue, I was terrified of losing mine at first. 

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ever so pleased Daves surgery went well,and you weren't kept hanging about, lucky you getting ginger biscuits ha ha.
Having my 4th booster covid jab later today, I'm glad to be getting it because every little helps to keep us safe from the dreaded virus.
F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Fact that food prices are going up in price. 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Great to know that Dave’s eye surgery all went well. Yes Joan, now the dreaded eye drops regime, definitely the worst part of the whole thing, trying to remember when they are due. 
Sandy, you are so right about food prices going up, it’s getting ridiculous.
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Have my GD, Gracie post my hat I made. I was sooo happy today when I got five skeins of yarn in the mail to make more hats like the one pictured. The yarn is so soft for chemo hats. I was happy that I could find more yarn.

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-730310-1.html

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I love the hat Ann and how wonderful to have been sent some more yarn. Your hands are going to be so busy.
J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Just so you know the upgrade to this site is coming the week on April 12th. I had to update my password. Someone posted it needs to be 8 letters with numbers.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kind of you to remind us sandj, we'll have to watch out for it.
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely afternoon tea at my neighbours today, plus a beautiful ginger sponge birthday cake. It was great to catch up with three lots of neighbours, a lovely day was had by all. Now it’s 11pm here so time for my bed, night night to all my pals. xx
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My word, you have had a lovely time with your neighbours Sue, and ginger sponge, I bet that was lovely.
N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

New York has so many restaurants and food choices 

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh, I haven't been in New York since I was in my twenties. Sandj were you just there? Did you see any Broadway shows? 

P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

sandj said:


> Just so you know the upgrade to this site is coming the week on April 12th. I had to update my password. Someone posted it needs to be 8 letters with numbers.


Also check your email address under profiles that it updated and current one your using


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Oh, I haven't been in New York since I was in my twenties. Sandj were you just there? Did you see any Broadway shows?
> 
> P


It's been a while. Use to go often. The shows were great back then!

Peter Pan

Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quite a while back but when I was in New York I saw two Broadway Plays. Hair and Fiddler on the Roof. This has shown on much inflation gone up. I kept the original ticket stub. A few years ago, we went to a local theater to see Fiddler on the Roof. It cost us almost twice as much to see that play compared to Broadway. 

R


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Right now I am contemplating starting a crocheted afghan. I've got the wool on the carpet and just decided what to do. I was given a nice clover hook at christmas so looking forward to using it.

Your ginger sponge sounds lovely. Don't think I've ever tried ginger sponge. Went to a car boot sale today. We walked across two fields to get to it and the sun was shining. It seemed like a very nice family kind of sale. No dealers and people were very friendly and enjoyed a chat.

Got a few nice craft bits - so I was happy and hubby got some tools.

All in all a lovely day.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Saw Hair as a movie. I volunteered with a group at a church who puts on kids plays. Working the concession stand was fun with the snacks and candy! 

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

That sounds like fun Sandj!

Hope all goes well today, see you all the other side of the UPDATE. :sm11: :sm11:

Hopefully that will include Bonnie.

U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Hello Everyone!!

Looks like I am back on KP and so very happy to be back in the kitchen with my friends. 
Have missed joining in on the fun, hopefully I’m here to stay!

Love 
Bonnie ❤


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

BonnieP said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> 
> Looks like I am back on KP and so very happy to be back in the kitchen with my friends.
> Have missed joining in on the fun, hopefully I’m here to stay!
> ...


Welcome back Bonnie! Good see to you in the kitchen again😊


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks Joan and a very special “Thank You” to you for all your help getting me back!

❤B


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Bonnie, how lovely to see you. I'll get the kettle on - or would you rather have a Baileys. I think I have got some cake in the tin.

What a relief for you. Now the gangs all here.

Seems the update is working ok from what I have seen so far.

Jeannie.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

First of all, I must thank Joan for getting me back with the gang, and welcome Bonnie, it's good to have you back.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Green Shakes! I found you all! I agree it was the first thing I did was to look for you all! I normally do search for the Double word games but don't see a way of doing that. 

H


----------



## craftybetty (Mar 15, 2016)

burnt


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy to be back in the kitchen Sandy, yesterday was awful not being in touch with my kitchen pals. I hope Bonnie will be popping in to say hello.
I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I’m back Sue!! Please get the party organized! lol


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

boring knit said:


> Bonnie, how lovely to see you. I'll get the kettle on - or would you rather have a Baileys. I think I have got some cake in the tin.
> 
> What a relief for you. Now the gangs all here.
> 
> ...


Hi Jeannie, love my tea but I think we need a Baileys to celebrate! Thanks for the offer!


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Glenlady said:


> First of all, I must thank Joan for getting me back with the gang, and welcome Bonnie, it's good to have you back.


Thanks Jan, so good to be back with my favourite girls!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Terrific to see that you are back in the kitchen Bonnie, it’s made my day. You girls can get stuck into the Baileys if you like, I’ll have a nice latte before the knees up begins.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Terrific to see that you are back in the kitchen Bonnie, it’s made my day. You girls can get stuck into the Baileys if you like, I’ll have a nice latte before the knees up begins.


We seem to have forgotten our alphabet with all the excitement of Bonnies return so I'll start again with "A"
A good party must be had now - has anyone heard from Sandra?
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> Terrific to see that you are back in the kitchen Bonnie, it’s made my day. You girls can get stuck into the Baileys if you like, I’ll have a nice latte before the knees up begins.


Good morning/ evening girls, after much fiddling about working my way round this new set up I'm finally here
I think I need a couple of G & T;s and a lie down, hope you like my knitting granny icon I found ha hahaha


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> We seem to have forgotten our alphabet with all the excitement of Bonnies return so I'll start again with "A"
> A good party must be had now - has anyone heard from Sandra?
> B


 Been thinking about Sandra as well Joan, wonder if she knows about this new set up, hope she's ok.
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Can be a bit confusing but so far so good. The only difference for me is that I’m not receiving an email from kp to say there’s been a reply.
D


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

heidiholly54 said:


> Quiche


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

food


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> Can be a bit confusing but so far so good. The only difference for me is that I’m not receiving an email from kp to say there’s been a reply.
> D


Ditto Sue,I keep looking and expecting to see a reply from somebody, also I cant find a thingy telling us of new topics.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Ditto Sue,I keep looking and expecting to see a reply from somebody, also I cant find a thingy telling us of new topics.


Next letter 
E,---- in all the cofusion I forgot to add it. Don't think I likee this new set up, too complicated


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Next letter
> E,---- in all the cofusion I forgot to add it. Don't think I likee this new set up, too complicated


I can't figure out how to respond. I keep getting a message saying under maintenance .


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Easter Eggs



F


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Nanknit said:


> Saucepans


Saute, stir fry, simmer, boil...


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

BonnieP said:


> Thanks Jan, so good to be back with my favourite girls!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

joanmary1 said:


> This game asks for words that are associated with cooking or the kitchen.
> 
> I'll it start with
> 
> Omelette


Rather not


----------



## tobo11 (Apr 1, 2017)

Coffee maker.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

boring knit said:


> I can't figure out how to respond. I keep getting a message saying under maintenance .


Jeannie, just write your message and click on' post reply,' , I must say it is very confusing and I don't like it.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hell-o to my friends, I am with Jan I don't like this new format. This will take a lot to get used to, if ever.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Thanks Jan, I've got it now.

I'm finding it most difficult to navigate on the site at the moment Taking me so long to get to where I want to be. Never mind I expect it'll come more naturally soon.

Where is everyone going for Easter ?

J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

grandmann said:


> Hell-o to my friends, I am with Jan I don't like this new format. This will take a lot to get used to, if ever.


Hang in there Ann, it will get easier! lol


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Glenlady said:


> Good morning/ evening girls, after much fiddling about working my way round this new set up I'm finally here
> I think I need a couple of G & T;s and a lie down, hope you like my knitting granny icon I found ha hahaha


I’m with you —- a drink would go good right about now! lol
Love your knitting granny icon! ❤B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

It's Good to see you, Bonnie! I forgot how to play this game of chit-chating. As long as we post I guess that's important right now. We are still missing a few of the kitchen crowd. 
Jan you are really getting creative! Is that going to be your new avatar? I like it but I will miss your cat.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Potato peeler.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Let’s keep the game going —- correctly!

Q —- Quiche

R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

grandmann said:


> It's Good to see you, Bonnie! I forgot how to play this game of chit-chating. As long as we post I guess that's important right now. We are still missing a few of the kitchen crowd.
> Jan you are really getting creative! Is that going to be your new avatar? I like it but I will miss your cat.


Thanks Ann, good to be back —- finally! I guess we are the two nighthawks —- again! lol
Love Jan’s knitting granny —- very fancy!!
❤B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Looks like a few of us are a bit unsure about the new KP. Fingers crossed, we’ll get used to the new format soon. I suppose the more we use it the easier it will get🤞
My neighbour popped around with a late birthday gift ( it hadn’t arrived in time in the mail ). It’s a great gardening apron with lots of pockets and even a safe spot to hold the mobile phone. Also a nice pair of gardening gloves. Such a nice thoughtful gift 😍


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Blimey girls, I’ve stuffed it up already. I forgot to look at which page we are up to.
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> Blimey girls, I’ve stuffed it up already. I forgot to look at which page we are up to.
> C





ohsusana said:


> Blimey girls, I’ve stuffed it up already. I forgot to look at which page we are up to.
> C


Can't sort it out , far too complicated for me and anybody else who isn't computer savvi, looks as if I'm going to give up K.P., iI haven't got time to sit here all day trying to sort stuff out. ---and whats all this'' recommended reading'' all about? Beyond me.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't give up yet Jan!!
Have you tried clicking on your your avatar - on the bar top right and then click on "Following". That seems to bring the "kitchen" Love your knitting granny!

We shan't be going anywhere or doing anything for Easter.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eee eck Jan, you can’t leave the kitchen, we’ve got Bonnie’s welcome back knees up to organise. 
F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Fun for sure! Please hang in there Jan, I just got back! lol
it sure is a real learning curve for us kitchen girls but we’ll get there!
Hugs 💕B

G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Good times coming to the kitchen! Looking forward to the big knees up party!

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

BonnieP said:


> Good times coming to the kitchen! Looking forward to the big knees up party!
> 
> H


Hoorah!!!, I think I;ve got it sorted after Joan and another KPer told me to click on my avatar top right of the page, thankyou both. I gues it's easy when you know how. No Ann, I won't be changing my lovey cat avatar, his name was Boris and I lost him 5 years ago, he was so lovely, now I have Luna , she's a beauty too.
I've made a cake for the knees up and the gin will be plentiful, get your glad rags out and we'll set a date.🥳🍨🧁🍸🍹🍾🍰
J


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Just what has been happening? The new site is a bit different and I have to say that I prefer the old one.

Catch up. I’ve had sinusitis and neuralgia really bad, plus one of my broken teeth developed an abscess. The dr gave me some antibiotic and a mild sedative for the nerve ending pains in the roots but I had a rotten reaction to the sedative and couldnt stop crying. To be honest I had a nervous breakdown. The trouble with my eldest son and 7 years estrangement from my daughter haven’t helped. Also I haven’t heard much from my 4 grand children over the last few weeks. I did have a lovely birthday (march 27th) with DH and youngest son. I put on a brave face and cried a lot when he drove off. I’m hopefully on the mend now after ditching a lot of the medication.

`Hope you are all well and will try and get back into step with you all. Take care and lots of love - Sandra xxx

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Emmy Cat said:


> Just what has been happening? The new site is a bit different and I have to say that I prefer the old one.
> 
> Catch up. I’ve had sinusitis and neuralgia really bad, plus one of my broken teeth developed an abscess. The dr gave me some antibiotic and a mild sedative for the nerve ending pains in the roots but I had a rotten reaction to the sedative and couldnt stop crying. To be honest I had a nervous breakdown. The trouble with my eldest son and 7 years estrangement from my daughter haven’t helped. Also I haven’t heard much from my 4 grand children over the last few weeks. I did have a lovely birthday (march 27th) with DH and youngest son. I put on a brave face and cried a lot when he drove off. I’m hopefully on the mend now after ditching a lot of the medication.
> 
> ...


KP has certainly got some of us in a tizzy Sandra, but with help from more computer whizzes I am gradually getting it sorted.

Now my girl, you certainly have been having a rough time of it, it's good to have you back, just take your time and chat with us when you are ready. (hugs) You must be ready to join us in the knees up for Bonnies return to the kitchen,🥳 actually she's gone gadding off with James somewhere, I think he's going to show her his greenhouse and inspect the rhubarb🤭👿 I wish you speedy get well wishes Sandra, take care love,


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Jan, you made me giggle about going off with James to check the rhubarb! My hubby’s name is James and he just mentioned the other day that the rhubarb would be ready soon! lol

Hello Sandra —- my name is Bonnie, pleased to meet you, I’ve been MIA for the last 2 1/2 years but now I’m back! Looking forward to the big knees up party —- hope to see you there.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

BonnieP said:


> Jan, you made me giggle about going off with James to check the rhubarb! My hubby’s name is James and he just mentioned the other day that the rhubarb would be ready soon! lol
> 
> Hello Sandra —- my name is Bonnie, pleased to meet you, I’ve been MIA for the last 2 1/2 years but now I’m back! Looking forward to the big knees up party —- hope to see you there.





BonnieP said:


> Jan, you made me giggle about going off with James to check the rhubarb! My hubby’s name is James and he just mentioned the other day that the rhubarb would be ready soon! lol
> 
> Hello Sandra —- my name is Bonnie, pleased to meet you, I’ve been MIA for the last 2 1/2 years but now I’m back! Looking forward to the big knees up party —- hope to see you there.


Kitchen Fun (should have been at the top)

L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Oops, sorry for all the duplicates, not sure what happened!! OMG, what next?


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you so much Jan. I’m taking things slowly but I’m getting there. Welcome back Bonnie. I’d love to join in with the celebrations. Keep me a seat! Love to you all. Xxx


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Emmy Cat said:


> Thank you so much Jan. I’m taking things slowly but I’m getting there. Welcome back Bonnie. I’d love to join in with the celebrations. Keep me a seat! Love to you all. Xxx


Hi Jeannie, thank you! Looking forward to seeing you at the party! xo


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Licking the spoon!

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

BonnieP said:


> Licking the spoon!
> 
> M


My marzipan and cherry cake turned out super, this is the second one I've made and it's for Easter.
Jeannie I hope you are getting this new fangled way sorted, I'm sticking with it for now, and see how it goes.
Bonnie you made me laugh when you said your hubby checked his rhubarb, hope you make him a rhubarb crumble, I add a pinch of dried ginger powder and orange juice and a big spoonful of treacle, also just a tiny drop of water

 yummeeee
N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Glenlady said:


> My marzipan and cherry cake turned out super, this is the second one I've made and it's for Easter.
> Jeannie I hope you are getting this new fangled way sorted, I'm sticking with it for now, and see how it goes.
> Bonnie you made me laugh when you said your hubby checked his rhubarb, hope you make him a rhubarb crumble, I add a pinch of dried ginger powder and orange juice and a big spoonful of treacle, also just a tiny drop of water
> 
> ...


Noodles, noodles and more noodles! Yes, I will probably make a few crumbles when the rhubarb starts coming. Haven’t added your extras but will keep them in mind, thanks Jan.
Where lis everyone?

O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

BonnieP said:


> Noodles, noodles and more noodles! Yes, I will probably make a few crumbles when the rhubarb starts coming. Haven’t added your extras but will keep them in mind, thanks Jan.
> Where is everyone?
> 
> O


----------



## glojax (Mar 27, 2011)

Fryer


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Loving to see that we are all gradually returning to the kitchen. We are still missing Sandj and then I think everyone is back. I was in the garden and notice the rhubarb trying to poke itself out of the ground. Soon it will grow to a nice size. 
Sandy, my heart goes out to you, in the past I two had your symptoms and it wasn't something that I would like to repeat. Glad to see you are on the mends. 
M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Sorry Sandra, got you mixed up with Jeannie!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

My goodness, this talk of rhubarb has got me very jealous. Mine has disappeared, something has been eating the leaves, I suspect snails and slugs, the little b*****s. I’ve bought some snail pellets, the environmental ones as I don’t want the birds and wildlife eating them.
So many James’s, we’ll have to watch out though I know it’s not my James ( son ) in the greenhouse as he’s got sore toes at the moment. Too much walking, he did 14 kilometres yesterday so he won’t be chasing anyone for a while.
Sandra, I do hope you are feeling better, we have been wondering where you were. 🥰


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Names seem to repeat in families, my two daughters married Brad. In my husband's family his parents were Ray & Ruth. His dad's sister name was Ruth and married a Ray. 
But James we are going to have to keep them straight. Bonnie, I wouldn't let him loose in our kitchen. Lol
O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

grandmann said:


> Names seem to repeat in families, my two daughters married Brad. In my husband's family his parents were Ray & Ruth. His dad's sister name was Ruth and married a Ray.
> But James we are going to have to keep them straight. Bonnie, I wouldn't let him loose in our kitchen. Lol
> O


Don’t worry Ann, he has plenty to keep him busy in the garden! lol I remember when we were first working on Jim’s family tree —- you talk about a headache with names! John married Mary, Mary died and John married another Mary! Or Mary was married to John and John died and Mary married another John!! It sure was confusing but we did it! lol We won’t get into the kids! lol

Sorry you’re having issues with your rhubarb Sue, a real shame! Good luck!

Not sure what letter we are on?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pouring with rain today which is a shame for the beginning of the Easter break. We had lunch at our friends place, lovely blue grenadier fish served with a potato and tomato sauce. Plus, she made a delicious rice pudding, not had rice Pud for years.
Q


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Morning all.

Quite overcast today.

I really don't like this new forum. It seems so random. I just want to go straight to our thread and start chatting - can't put up with this much longer.

R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rhubarb, rhubarb - I know I'm the only one here that doesn't like it!! 
Jeannie have you tried clicking on your your avatar - on the bar top right and then click on "Following". That seems to bring the "kitchen" 
Sandra good to see you back you do seem to have suffered, fingers crossed for you.

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

boring knit said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Quite overcast today.
> 
> ...


Really don't care for it either Jeannie, but I'm sticking with it and keep clicking on various things, I'm able to get in the kitchen so thats one good thing, I would so miss our kitchen chats if I couldn't. So stick with it my friend xx
S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Sticking with the new forum, no daily digest yet. It certainly is different but I guess change is good! lol

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

BonnieP said:


> Sticking with the new forum, no daily digest yet. It certainly is different but I guess change is good! lol
> 
> T


Try to find 'how to edit' I always think of something to add to my reply after I've sent it, in the FAQS IT TELLS US TO CLICK ON THE 3 DOTS NEXT TO THE AVATAR AND YOU SEE EDIT, WELL i CANT SEEit and now I forgot to change upper case to lower . sorry . What a pickle I get into ha hahahaha


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

U gotta love change Jan! The three dots to edit are in “the box” when you post, next to the # of posts —- on the right side. Hard to explain but I have used them lots! lol
Good luck!

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Visiting a couple of garage sales tomorrow, looking forward to sniffing out some goodies. Hubby has just received his new golf clubs, they’ve been on order since Christmas. He would probably prefer to go to golf tomorrow but he’s PROMISED to take me to the garage sales first. Sometimes a girl just HAS to put her foot down


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> Visiting a couple of garage sales tomorrow, looking forward to sniffing out some goodies. Hubby has just received his new golf clubs, they’ve been on order since Christmas. He would probably prefer to go to golf tomorrow but he’s PROMISED to take me to the garage sales first. Sometimes a girl just HAS to put her foot down


Well I must be stupid because I did what Bonnie said and still I see no 'edit'.
Hope you find some bargains Sue, Scoty might find something that takes his fancy like a nice hammer or some pliers 🤭 👿


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Well I must be stupid because I did what Bonnie said and still I see no 'edit'.
> Hope you find some bargains Sue, Scoty might find something that takes his fancy like a nice hammer or some pliers 🤭 👿


X YX or Z


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

X.Y or Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xtra help needed for some things on here, it will probably all sort itself out in the end. We had to learn the old one originally!!

YZA


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Jan, I just sent you an email.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks Bonnie , got your email, now I have only just noticed the 3 dots in the box where we reply DURH !!!
So I'm going to see if I can do it---
Yay think I've mastered it, thanks Bonnie xx


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Thanks Bonnie , got your email, now I have only just noticed the 3 dots in the box where we reply DURH !!!
> So I'm going to see if I can do it---
> Yay think I've mastered it, thanks Bonnie xx


You live and learn eh Jan, they we're never too old haha! 😊
ZA


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ah I've just found the FAQ section -https://www.knittingparadise.com/help/faq/ will have a look and see if anything is useful.
B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

By gosh Jan —- you did it!! Congrats! I found it by mistake! lol
we’ll get through this together. Good luck in the FAQ section Joan.

C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Colour, not sure if I like this one? What do you think?

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

(Not) Easy to read a bit too pale I think
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Couldn't have got this far with the new set up without you girls helping me, I hope Jeannie sees how to understand a bit better if she reads our conversations. As you say Bonnie we will get through it.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't like that yellow colour Bonnie, too pale for my eyesight.
E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Everyone is having problems. lol 
Jan, don’t forget to push “Save” after you edit your post. Just remembered that after I edited my post. I will probably just stick with the white. Thanks for the feedback ladies.

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Getting used to it by degrees, .Have you got a special meal for Easter Sunday girls, I'm going to join part of my family for roast pork and trimmings, with rhubarb steamed pudding for afters mmm, with custard of course
H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Hoppy Easter everyone!! 🐣🐥🐰
We were supposed to be going to our daughter’s for Easter but everyone there seems to be under the weather (not Covid). Grandson is now on antibiotics. 😥 We will stay home and have a chicken dinner.

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I feel sorry for you Bonnie, finally you can visit with your family. Now the GS is on antibiotics. I heard there is a terrible colds in the air is this what he caught? 
Hopefully my family stays healthy we haven't been together as a group for three years. I am so looking forward to getting together this Easter!.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

grandmann said:


> I feel sorry for you Bonnie, finally you can visit with your family. Now the GS is on antibiotics. I heard there is a terrible colds in the air is this what he caught?
> Hopefully my family stays healthy we haven't been together as a group for three years. I am so looking forward to getting together this Easter!.



Just had a text from g/daughter Laura to say my darling great g/son Finley has a cold, (not covid) she thinks he's got more teeth coming through. I'm glad she popped in to see me the other day, I gave her Finleys Easter gift,-- some building bricks and an Easter egg for her to share with her partner,- another James ha ha.We had planned to have a get together over the holidays, but don't think that will happen now. Laura said she doesn't want me to catch his cold.
K


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

grandmann said:


> I feel sorry for you Bonnie, finally you can visit with your family. Now the GS is on antibiotics. I heard there is a terrible colds in the air is this what he caught?
> Hopefully my family stays healthy we haven't been together as a group for three years. I am so looking forward to getting together this Easter!.


Thanks Ann, both grandchildren were off sick last week. Bailey went back on Thursday and Drake dragged himself in on Friday. I really don’t think Drake was over the “virus” when he went back. Weather has been very changeable here the last few weeks. Just waiting for an update from my daughter. I hope your family stays healthy too and you can finally get together and have a big Easter celebration. It has been a long time coming! Enjoy!! ❤


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Glenlady said:


> Just had a text from g/daughter Laura to say my darling great g/son Finley has a cold, (not covid) she thinks he's got more teeth coming through. I'm glad she popped in to see me the other day, I gave her Finleys Easter gift,-- some building bricks and an Easter egg for her to share with her partner,- another James ha ha.We had planned to have a get together over the holidays, but don't think that will happen now. Laura said she doesn't want me to catch his cold.
> K


Poor Finley, not nice having those new teeth coming in. Eventually we’ll all be able to get together with our families and celebrate! Laura is looking out for you Jan. ❤

Kitchen get together will be fun!

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lets hope we don't have to wait too long to be together with our families, Bonnies meet up with her family cancelled, then mine with Laura, I hope nobody else comes down with a cold otherwise it's going to spoil it for us all.--- Well I'm looking forward to my dinner tonight, eggs bacon sausage and baked beans, quick, easy and tasty, anybody having anything tasty for dinner.
M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Glenlady said:


> Lets hope we don't have to wait too long to be together with our families, Bonnies meet up with her family cancelled, then mine with Laura, I hope nobody else comes down with a cold otherwise it's going to spoil it for us all.--- Well I'm looking forward to my dinner tonight, eggs bacon sausage and baked beans, quick, easy and tasty, anybody having anything tasty for dinner.
> M


Making plain sauce for spaghetti along with garlic bread for tonight. Your easy dinner for tonight sounds nice and easy Jan. Enjoy!

N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Nice spaghetti bolognaise today for dinner.
Eloise is having a rough ride at the moment. Her lungs are weazing and crackling. The doctor has given them a spacer and Salbutamol for now and it seems to be working. Fingers crossed she picks up quickly. Such a shame when she was doing so well.

I have started my blanket. It will be broad bands of colour. Conker, Cream, sky blue, pale blue, maroon and navy. 8 rows of each and a holey row at the beginning of each colour change. I've done one like it before and it looks so nice.

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh Jeannie, good to see you, but I'm sorry to hear poor little Eloise is poorly,it's not fair is it and as you say she was doing so well, fingers crossed the meds. will help her.
Your blanket sounds lovely, great colours.
P


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Really don't care for it either Jeannie, but I'm sticking with it and keep clicking on various things, I'm able to get in the kitchen so thats one good thing, I would so miss our kitchen chats if I couldn't. So stick with it my friend xx
> S


Thanks Jan. It was driving me nuts , but it's becoming clearer.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear of so many family members and babies being poorly right now. Hope those wee ones are soon better, I’m sure the Easter bunny won’t forget them.
Ive just had breakfast and will be dragging hubby out of the door soon to check out the garage sales. Oh yes Jan, I’m sure that Scoty would love to find another hammer to add to his collection, haha.
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Today it's beautiful, sunny, no wind just perfect for pottering in the garden. I have found tubs and planters with all kinds of shooting plants-- and no, they're not weeds hahaha.
I hope you all have a lovely Easter weekend.
U


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

The new site is growing on me and I quite like it now that I have found my way around it. We have to move on………

Just been out for my daily walk this morning, which I find it helps my mental health. Also I need to lose some weight and so far have lost 10lb which all helps.

All 4 of my grand children are away. Two are at Devon and the other two are staying with their other grandma for a few days. I don’t get to see any of them very often and doesn’t help with the mental health either. Hope everyone‘s families are all ok.

DH doing a stir fry for dinner tonight and I might plants some sunflower and carrot seeds. Might have a bit draw or paint later today. My youngest son bought me a drawing package for my laptop for my birthday back in March (27th) and I am getting along with it just great. Have a lovely Easter weekend everyone. Catch up later.

U


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Unbelievable JAN, we posted at the same time. Sending you love and hugs. Xx

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Upsydoodle dandy , I think we have really messed up with the alphabet hahaha, does anybody want to start with 'A' again?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A lovely sunny day here too, you enjoy your pottering Jan! I must get organised and potter too , I have a duvet cover gently blowing in the breeze. hope dries quickly and I can put it straight back on the bed - it will smell lovely...
Enjoy your day Sandra - wish I could go for a walk with you.

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Bedding smells lovely after drying in the sun, I like to get the covers on the bed same day if I can.
Going for chinese tonight, then roast dinner tomorrow with Ollie and the gang, then on Tuesday my g/daughter Siobhan has invited me for afternoon tea at her newly rented house , she, her partner and their little boy Theo rented a flat, but it was so tiny and no garden for Theo, I've seen photos of her new house, but it'll be lovely to see it in person and see her garden, I've got her a couple of hanging baskets ready planted up, and a couple of slow growing shrubs, some rosemary and lavender. All help to fill spaces, the people before them didn't bother with the garden at all.
C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Cooking demo with a Chef. I put my name down for 2 cooking demos by a chef at a local health center. It looks interesting! It’s a new health park. Looks like healthy vegan and Indian foods.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Do tell us more sandj, it will be very interesting, I like Indian food, not sure about vegan for myself, but other kitchen ladies might be interested
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Extra nice to get the bedding back today if I can. Hope Siobhan likes what you have for her garden, I love rosemary and lavender.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

For sure your bedding wil be lovely and dry ready to put back on your bed Joan, especially if it's been as nice where you are as it has been here, I got my few bits all dry and put away.
It feels good to have the sun on your face doesn't it.
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good to be out in the sun Jan, bedding all back on the bed - lovely!

Bonnie I received your "conversation" but it says - This conversation is closed for new replies. So I couldn't reply.

H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

joanmary1 said:


> Good to be out in the sun Jan, bedding all back on the bed - lovely!
> 
> Bonnie I received your "conversation" but it says - This conversation is closed for new replies. So I couldn't reply.
> 
> H


Thanks Joan, will go back and try again! lol

Happy to be back in the kitchen!

I


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

I have found your conversation Bonnie, but it also say closed. I only found it because Bund.ianne asked a question.
My friends hens have started laying loads, so she gave me a dozen this evening. Lush
Looking forward to Easter Day with the family. I have been given a cheeky large box of maltesers already. Very naughty.

J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

boring knit said:


> I have found your conversation Bonnie, but it also say closed. I only found it because Bund.ianne asked a question.
> My friends hens have started laying loads, so she gave me a dozen this evening. Lush
> Looking forward to Easter Day with the family. I have been given a cheeky large box of maltesers already. Very naughty.
> 
> J


Jeannie, thanks, back to the drawing board! lol
Have a wonderful Easter Day with your family and enjoy those Maltesers! lol

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Knitting a little bear at the moment, it’s the first time in ages that I’ve done any knitting. It feels good to be back with needles and yarn in my hands again. 
Bought a few bits and pieces at the garage sales yesterday though it was a rainy morning. 
Yes, I saw Bonnie’s message too but it was a really old one from when she wasn’t able to get on to KP.
Bonnie, I will send you an email today, I’m overdue I know.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

ohsusana said:


> Knitting a little bear at the moment, it’s the first time in ages that I’ve done any knitting. It feels good to be back with needles and yarn in my hands again.
> Bought a few bits and pieces at the garage sales yesterday though it was a rainy morning.
> Yes, I saw Bonnie’s message too but it was a really old one from when she wasn’t able to get on to KP.
> Bonnie, I will send you an email today, I’m overdue I know.


Thanks Sue, whenever you feel up to it! lol
Glad you picked up some bathrooms at the sales.

K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kit Kats in the Easter basket 

L


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Had a lovely walk and then planted some seeds on the afternoon. DH did a lovely stir fry for dinner and then we had a ride out. I didn‘t fancy calling anywhere for a drink as I am still on sinus tablets. I thought I would conk out in bed but no - here I am wide awake at 2.35am! How annoying is that? Oh well, someone has to be awake and it might as well be me. Night night all!

I


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Sorry, I think I messed up the alphabet again.

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nighty Night! 
Tomorrow, I need to be in Church at 9am so hopefully I will have a good night sleep so I will make the Easter service. At 12:30 we are getting together as a family looking forward to seeing everyone. 
O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

grandmann said:


> Nighty Night!
> Tomorrow, I need to be in Church at 9am so hopefully I will have a good night sleep so I will make the Easter service. At 12:30 we are getting together as a family looking forward to seeing everyone.
> O


Oh, that sounds great Ann. I hope you have a good night’s sleep too!
Enjoy your family get together and hope all goes well!

P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Pretty Please with sugar on top! 

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite a beautiful day today, sunny with a light breeze. I’ve been getting the garden beds ready to replant the daffodil bulbs. Also, chopping back some blackberries which have started to take over one area of the garden. I think the birds must be dropping the seed everywhere as we’ve never planted blackberries, they’re classed as a noxious weed here. Hope all my kitchen pals have a wonderful Easter Sunday.
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Racehorse running

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Going like the clappers 🤭 
Where did that come from Joan, we haven't got horses in the kitchen hahahaha
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Robin singing up in the Sycamore tree, this morning in the sunshine!

Jan I don't know if you have found the old PMs yet - if you haven't click on your avatar and down. They are now called "conversations" 

Racehorse was supposed to be in Double word game. Haha

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Spending far too much time here getting nothing done, breakfast pots still in the sink, must move myself, back later. Oh and yes Joan, pm's are now called conversations , how strange, I'd've thought maybe '' Private conversations would have been more clear.-- but hey, what do I know hahaha
T


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

The weather is gorgeous today and I have just been out on my walk.

Lasagne for tea tonight - no meat to chew until I get my tooth fixed on tuesday. I’ll be glad when it is done. DH out this morning at one of his car meetings, the house is so quiet! Nothing else planned for the day but might do some weeding in the back garden. Nasty neighbours have been quiet lately, mustn’t grumble.

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Umbrellas needed now as it’s so wet. My online grocery order has just arrived at 7.45 pm, the poor driver was wet through but he’s heading back to the store now as I was last on his list. A few things were unavailable but the substitutes were ok. I’ve been eating too much chocolate today, I feel very bloated.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very warm here the temperature here, its said to be warmer than Greece!! My online groceries are due tomorrow, I haven't had any Easter chocolate. Hope those that have got some enjoy!!

W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Glenlady said:


> Spending far too much time here getting nothing done, breakfast pots still in the sink, must move myself, back later. Oh and yes Joan, pm's are now called conversations , how strange, I'd've thought maybe '' Private conversations would have been more clear.-- but hey, what do I know hahaha
> T


Jan —- I resent my earlier email with conversations (pm) instructions. 
Let me know how you make out.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

joanmary1 said:


> Very warm here the temperature here, its said to be warmer than Greece!! My online groceries are due tomorrow, I haven't had any Easter chocolate. Hope those that have got some enjoy!!
> 
> W


Where is the warm weather?

XYZA


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A mini Easter heatwave here in London Bonnie

B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

joanmary1 said:


> A mini Easter heatwave here in London Bonnie
> 
> B


Better hurry up and get here! Can you send some this way? We were told that we could possibly have snow when we woke up this morning Joan!! Really?? Oh well, it is supposed to start warming up about mid week 🙏
Boosters #4 on Tuesday for Jim & I.

C


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Well, I'm back home again now, from my son's. Had a lovely time. Roast lamb dinner with all the trimmings and rhubarb pie and custard. You'll never believe it, I took a one of my cheesy bakes to go with the roast, and when we opened it up from its freezer wrappings, it wasn;t a bake but a lasagne. The label had fallen off and I had forgotten what it was.  They did_n't mind - they will have it for dinner tomorrow. _

Eloise was so much better too.

XYZ


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

boring knit said:


> Well, I'm back home again now, from my son's. Had a lovely time. Roast lamb dinner with all the trimmings and rhubarb pie and custard. You'll never believe it, I took a one of my cheesy bakes to go with the roast, and when we opened it up from its freezer wrappings, it wasn;t a bake but a lasagne. The label had fallen off and I had forgotten what it was. They did_n't mind - they will have it for dinner tomorrow. _
> 
> Eloise was so much better too.
> 
> XYZ


Xcellent sounding dinner and a wonderful time too Jeannie! Glad that you enjoyed yourself and that Eloise was so much better.

YZA


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Another drizzly day here, not good for the Easter holidaymakers. Jeannie, that was funny expecting to see a potato bake instead of a lasagne but these things happen and I’m sure the family will enjoy the dish for dinner today. 
B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Big surprise for Jeannie and her family! Oh well, a nice lasagna for dinner on Monday! lol


C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Can only hope that someone surprises me with a homemade lasagna 🤞 
Ive just had my breakfast, porridge with a dollop of Greek yoghurt and a chopped up black plum, very yummy. What’s your favourite breakfast ?


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Don’t know for sure but when I used to meet my girlfriend for brekkie, but I did love a good toasted western with fries! lol Do you have a favourite brekkie Sue? Reminds me, I should make up a lasagna to keep in the freezer. lol

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Evening with the wood fire on here, it’s been quite chilly today which has got the neuropathy fired up in my legs and feet. The change of seasons always affects my legs but having the fire on has helped.
I made beef cottage pie and veggies for dinner tonight, a nice warming meal. 
I think my favourite breakfast meal, if we are eating out are pancakes with blueberries or maybe bacon and maple syrup.
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

For my breakfast I have porridge made with oat milk plus sultanas and a sprinkling of bran flakes. If I'm eating out it would be a good old fashioned English or is that British, fry up (veggie of course)

G


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Good old fashioned porridge with some blueberries for breakfast this morning. Some of the left over lasagne with salad for tea tonight. An afternoon in the garden for me. Great news! I am visiting my youngest son one day next week. Not sure which day, it depends when he can get the time off. Once I know then I will get my tickets booked on the train. Soooooo looking forward to it. In the past I wouldn’t have hesitated to drive there but don‘t fancy it now. Have a lovely day everyone - I keep thinking it is Sunday. I feel a lot cheery today!

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy to hear you are feeling a lot better today Sandra. Yes, I’m mixed up with the days too, not sure what day it seems. I know that I’ve got a follow up appointment with the audiologist tomorrow though, she wants to know how I’m going with the hearing aids. I can tell her how marvellous they are. Going to have a mooch around the shops afterwards with my son, he’s driving me. I don’t like driving anymore, like you Sandra.
I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I wonder if Joan got her chocolate with her grocery order?

J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Joan didn't have any chocolate with the groceries but we did get a pack of hot cross buns though. Much as I love chocolate I'm watching my waistline. I do have the occasional the After eight mint, I have to eat some sugar as I have a low blood glucose levels!! 
We keep getting the days all muddled up. I think it's Tuesday tomorrow!


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Keep up the good work Joan —- watching your waistline. Oh yummy, hot cross buns, haven’t had one in a long time. Did think about getting a package for Easter but I forgot. lol
yes, definitely Tuesday tomorrow, time is flying by so quickly. Jim and I go for our #4 booster tomorrow, wonder when #5 will be? After Eight Mints are lovely, used to enjoy one once in awhile.

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lost my will power to avoid chocolate I’m afraid. I was doing so well last year and had lost 10 kilos but now I’m dreading getting on the scales. Joan, you are doing so well, thinking about your waistline, I need to get back on track
M


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

My will power is back after I had my photo taken with my youngest son. I didn’t like what I saw! I’m fat! So I’ve cut out chocolate, crisps, biscuits and cake until I shift some of it. I’m back to walking which really helps with the weight loss and my mental health. So far I’ve lost 10lb. This is the first Easter that I haven’t had a chocolate egg. I’ve got to keep going. Night night all.
N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nuke it! I think it means put in a microwave 
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh, did anyone get their booster in their butt. Art and I are signed up to get one and waiting for the call. My first cousin said her husband got the booster and they gave him the jab in his butt. If that is the case, I might not be getting mine. I will wait until they call and ask. No Easter chocolate at our house but I was thinking about checking the candy store tomorrow. Maybe I should forget it, I have a doctor appointment in a couple of weeks, and I don't need my A1C going up.
P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Puleeeease —- a booster in the butt? Everyone I know has got them in their arm, never heard of getting it in the butt. Are you sure they weren’t pulling your leg Ann?



Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite strange having the booster in the butt but I suppose babies often get their jabs there. I’m sure you will be given a choice Ann so don’t let it put you off.
Sandra, well done with the weight loss and also starting to walk more. Yes, it usually takes a photo into shocking us, that’s why I don’t like having my photo taken.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Real change in the weather today, a lot cooler and might even rain later. I'm going to visit my other g/daughter and partner and little Theo, I haven't seen them since Christmas, neither have I seen their new house which they have just rented, well it's not' new', but they rented a flat before, no garden for Theo to play. I've got a selection of pots and hanging baskets to take, and of course Theos Easter gifts., also made some biscuits (cookies )
p.s I don't get notified in my inbox when there's a reply in our kitchen, I only find out when I click on old replies from the 'olden days' l.o.l. So How do I find out on here, very frustrating.----- panic over, I think I have to click on my avatar top right on the black bar and click on 'alert' ?
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jan if you click on your avatar and click on "Following" that will also show you the kitchen.
Weather is cloudy today, I have some washing out so hope the rain will hold off!


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

So cold here today, had about four inches of heavy snow that started after dinner yesterday! Well, by the time I went to bed it was almost gone! All gone this morning! Jan, I think I might have “how to follow” figured out. 1. Go to the Heading —- New Kitchen …..2. Click on Follow (Bessie Jump to latest) 3. Scroll up to Follow this discussion 4. Tick the first box (receive email notification) 5. Click on Follow 6. You will see two boxes —- Jump to Latest, the other Unfollow.
7. If you want to Unfollow a thread, click that and a box with —- are you sure you want to unfollow this discussion and hit unfollow. Hope this makes sense, if not let me know and I will take pics and email them to you.


T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for your help girls, I will master this set up one of these days.
U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

U can do it Jan, just play around with it! You’re welcome! Please keep us posted on your progress.

V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

BonnieP said:


> U can do it Jan, just play around with it! You’re welcome! Please keep us posted on your progress.
> 
> V


sent you an email Jan


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Victory will be yours Jan, as Bonnie days just keep fiddling about you'll get there in the end!! have we heard from Jeannie?

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

We haven't heard from Jeannie for a couple of days, hope she's getting the hang of this and not giving up. 
X Y Z or A


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

All's well here.

Here I am - having really done much since Easter Sunday. I have made a start on my blanket and it;s looking nice.
I made a nice curry today and tried to use up a lot of veg that I had bought mostly as it was all being sold for 75% off at Aldi.
I'm like you Jan. I nearly gave up on it and then I started just clicking on random things and I think I have learned quite a bit about this sight now. Let's hope it becomes second nature soon.

Going to the shops tomorrow. I need to buy some more runner beans. The weather has been so cold I'm loathe to plant them, even in the greenhouse.


B


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

joanmary1 said:


> This game asks for words that are associated with cooking or the kitchen.
> 
> I'll it start with
> 
> Omelette


*kitchen timer ⏱ *


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

We seem to be missing Jeannie. Wonder where everyone is —- other than Sue as she is probably in bed? Everyone must be busy today. Just back from getting our #4 booster. Two options —- left arm or right arm! lol
I know Jan and everyone can do it —- we will do this together!


XYZA


Glenlady said:


> We haven't heard from Jeannie for a couple of days, hope she's getting the hang of this and not giving up.
> X Y Z or A





Glenlady said:


> We haven't heard from Jeannie for a couple of days, hope she's getting the hang of this and not giving up.
> X Y Z or A


A bit of a mystery for sure Jan. I hope if Jeannie or anyone else in the kitchen has any issues, they ask for help! We can do this together! 🥰

B

Not sure why these posts are moving to ? Will try to do something!


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Big changes to KP, let’s work together and help each other out! 🥰🥰
Nice to see you Jeannie, good to hear you are working on your blanket again.

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Can’t say that I‘ve got the hang of everything on KP yet but I’m muddling on.
I‘m going to have an easy day today after yesterday’s trip into Launceston. The audiologist follow up was good and I left with a years supply of free hearing aid batteries. 
Hope your arm isn’t sore today from the booster shot Bonnie. 
D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Day by day Sue, that’s all we can do with the new KP. Doing quite well with #4 booster, no side effects at all but Jim said his arm (right) was a bit sore. I have never had a reaction to any of the Covid shots —- guess I’m lucky. lol
Glad everything went well with the audiologist and you got your batteries. I’m waiting to hear back from my audiologist —- I need more wires. I seem to go through wires and filters. I also just looked at the drier that came with my aids and found the cord and plug are missing! Really? I never checked the box because I have another drier I use. I have a problem with wax and wet ears. I’ve been at this for almost three years now! Good luck with your aids. Don’t know where Ann or sandj are as everyone else would be in bed. I hope they pop in!

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Expect Ann and Sandy will drop in soon. Yes, I usually get a sore arm with some jabs though I think my last booster was ok. I recently received the pneumococcal and flu vaccines in the same arm, front and back and one of them was very sore the next day. It was painful to lift my arm but settled down after a couple of days. The next jab will be my fourth Covid booster in June, I now know what it feels like to be a pincushion  
F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Funny thing I just dropped in. Got some pistachio granola today from the health food store. Can't wait to try it. 
G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Fun getting all these Covid shots —- NOT!! but now we are better protected against the virus! Fingers crossed. My girlfriend also got her #4 today and she said it really hurt and she swore! I never felt a thing! lol
Have had 4 Covid shots, 2 Shingrix shots and my flu shot —- all this since last April. I’m with you, feel like a pincushion! lol 🥰🥰

G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Good to see you sandj, your pistachio granola sounds yummy! Please let us know what it tastes like when you try it!

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Have been having a quiet day here after getting three loads of washing out on to the line. It’s a nice sunny day after having a few wet ones. Scoty is playing his comp golf today, he’s using his new clubs and trying to get used to them. I don’t play golf so they’re all the same to me  
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm pleased to see you all back again my lovely pals, we are gradually getting the hang of it, if we can knit and crochet, this should be a doddle, Got a load of washing going and it's a nice sunny day so I'll hang it out to dry. James is taking me out for lunch today, we didn't invite
you because we thought you might be busy  I forgot to say, I got notification in my in box that I had a message from Jeannie, so I think admin are gradually getting their act together.
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jan, I hope you and James had a nice lunch. Go on, tempt us with what you had, fish and chips ?

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kippers and cake, thats what we had🤣---- we went to a posh restaurant, I had chicken in white wine sauce with mixed veg, James chose beef wellington, we shared a strawberry cheesecake washed down with champagne, then we strolled along the beach. He suggested skinny dipping but I laughed.🤣
L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Lucky you Jan, are you trying to make us jealous? Lunch with James especially at a posh restaurant, must be nice! Wonder if the rest of us will get a turn? lol You’re like me Sue —- don’t know one golf club from another. lol
I hope Scoty enjoyed his outing. Looks like it is wash day for you ladies, not for me. Hopefully things might be clearing up a bit with our new KP, yay! No issues with my arm after #4 booster yesterday. Have a loaf of bread in the bread machine, will be ready by 9:00 a.m.!

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Must admit I was very surprised at James taking me for lunch, but he told me we would check it out, then if it was good he's going to book a table for us all to go, so there you are, a nice surprise for us all so get your glad rags on and off we go, next Thursday if that suits everyone.
Glad you had no issues with your arm Bonnie, also glad you are hearing better Sue, aids make hearing so much clearer don't they.
N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

No other plans for Thursday Jan, count me in. It must have been a real surprise to hear from James as he has not been about for a long time! Looking forward to our big date! Thanks Jan, I have been lucky with my jabs and great to hear that Sue can now hear us whispering in the kitchen.

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh yes and I can heart sweet nothings in my ear when Scoty feels romantic 
oh Jan, bubbles as well with your meal, I thought that would have increased your desire to go skinny dipping. James must have been disappointed, maybe next time, have two bottles of bubbly 
I’ve just got into bed even though it’s only 9.30. I’ve got my winter nightie on and my nice warm wheat bag next to me. We haven’t got the fire on and I was feeling chilly, even got my bed socks on.
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Put Scoty right off Sue with all your warm nightwear lol.
Nothing worse than feeling cold in bed, you just can't drop off can you. Hope you managed to get a good nights sleep. 
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pleased to get the towels all dried outside today... 
Sue I've just put my lavender heat bag and bed socks away to next winter. Glad you enjoy your new h/aids. I wouldn't be without mine now!
Bonnie we've had our 4th jabs no side effects - unusual for me. We must all get ourselves all dolled up for Jan's outing - we can welcome Bonnie back officially!!! 
Nice to see you Jeannie good luck with your blanket, I'm making dolls clothes at the moment.
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

We posted together Jan...


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quick with responses today! lol Everyone sounds very busy today, I’m a bit slow, off soon to pick up more wires for my hearing aids. They are great but sometimes grrrrrrr………..All this talk of crawling into a cold bed with wheat bags makes me shiver. Keep forgetting that Sue is going into winter and we are in spring! lol I’m still using my Magic Bag for my hip and low back, feels good. Thanks Joan, I guess I’m one of the lucky ones too with no side effects. Not sure about Jan slipping away for a quiet, private lunch with James. I think James fancies her. lol
Looks like we are going to have a fabulous lunch together next Thursday. I hope everyone can make it as I am looking forward to seeing the gang again! ❤B

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite the opposite for me at bed time, I've had to find a summer top and short jimjam bottoms, I wake up in the night so hot, very cool in my new found get-up though. I've been busy crocheting wind spinners, for no-one in particular I just enjoy making them. Just fetched my washing in, smells lovely.
R
OOPS BONNIE AND I HAVE CROSSED WIRES WITH THE LETTER Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

That’s okay Jan —- Great Minds Think Alike!! lol

Try again! lol

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quite Cold by us, yesterday it snow! We are headed for warmer weather but with it we will have rain for this week's forecast. I can't wait for a nice sunny day. 
I might have to take a trip to Florida, how is the weather there Sandj? 
S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Snow, snow, snow! I don’t know about you Ann but I’ve had enough of the snow!! lol
We got about 4” of heavy snow Monday night but was all gone when I got up Tuesday morning! lol
DD, SIL and grandkids are heading to Florida on Friday, we are dog sitting! Sure wish I was going! 😎😎

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Try and invite yourself to the family’s trip Bonnie, Jim can do the dog sitting 
James ( son ) and I have booked our flights to see Blake, we’re going for three days in a couple of weeks. We are really looking forward to spending time with him, hope he still remembers us though we have been doing lots of FaceTime with him.
I had a good nights sleep in my winter gear though I did end up chucking the wheat bag out of bed as I was getting too warm.
Thats great news Jan, being able to wear your summer clothes at last, enjoy.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Unlike yesterday, it is really chilly. I hope the rain holds off as I've got a line of bed linen out.

I bet you look a treat in your new outfit Jan.

I get really hot once I am in the covers. Very often I have to take a cold pack up to bed with me.


V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very strange Jeaanie, it's not hot flushes that make me feel hot in bed, finished with those years ago, I hate it in the summer and feel like stripping right off, but I need something to cover bits up, and anyway if I took bad in the night whatever would the ambulance people think, they would run a mile lol.
It's a lovely sunny day, I also have bed linen on the line. Love fresh bedding on when it's dried outside.
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Weather for washing bed linen here as well, sheets and doona cover were out on the line today. Tonight the temperature is forecast to drop to 3 degrees so we‘ve got the wood fire on. I’ll be wearing my winter nightie again tonight, no baby dolls for me Jan.  
XYZA


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Another load of washing on the line - regular cotton pjs at the moment then a shortie nightie as it gets warmer - I go nuddy when it's really hot!! Hadn't thought about the poor ambulance men - not a pretty sight. 

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Blimey, it wouldn’t be a pretty sight if I was a rudie nudie and the paramedics came. They would end up on a stretcher too.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Chuckling at our chats about going to bed in the nuddie, I have to when it's really hot, but still have a sheet over me.
Had my hair washed and blow dried this morning, it's my Thursday treat to myself. I'm going to attack the weeds in a minute while the weathers still nice and dry.
Making chicken thighs stuffed with herbs and chorizo, I mix a few breadcrumbs grated chese, snip the chorizo into small slices a few herbs and pack round the thighs with jacket spud and veg. for dinner tonight.
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Chuckling at our chats about going to bed in the nuddie, I have to when it's really hot, but still have a sheet over me.
> Had my hair washed and blow dried this morning, it's my Thursday treat to myself. I'm going to attack the weeds in a minute while the weathers still nice and dry.
> Making chicken thighs stuffed with herbs and chorizo, I mix a few breadcrumbs grated chese, snip the chorizo into small slices a few herbs and pack round the thighs with jacket spud and veg. for dinner tonight.
> D


Pistachio Granola wasn’t bad. It is made with coconut oil, oatmeal, pistachios, and yellow raisins. I was surprised with the raisins. It has a nice taste to it! 

Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Dinner in the sky. I posted a while ago a photo of people who were eating in the sky on a dinner table with a waiter. Kind of cool that people can eat in the sky and enjoy a meal. 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

sandj said:


> Dinner in the sky. I posted a while ago a photo of people who were eating in the sky on a dinner table with a waiter. Kind of cool that people can eat in the sky and enjoy a meal.
> 
> E


Eek, I don’t like heights Sandy so I wouldn’t be able to eat anything.
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Frightened of heights as well, don't like sea water either, I'm a scaredy cat lol.
G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Getting ready for our “house guest”, he is arriving this afternoon. Should be interesting for the next two weeks! lol Good to see almost everyone back in the kitchen today. Too early for summer pjs or nudie sleeping but I have started turning the ceiling fan on when I go to bed. It is raining a bit this morning but supposed to stop this afternoon and also warm up a bit. Sandj, you liked your pistachio granola, would you buy it again? Sue, I did try to invite myself to Florida but it was a no go! 😥
I’m sure you and James are looking forward to seeing your precious Blake, enjoy! Haven’t felt like working on the big orange sweater for a bit, need to do the other sleeve and then attach to the body, just not interested. lol

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Happy for you and James to visit your darling little boy Blake Sue, you will see a change in him.I hope you have a lovely visit.
I


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

I like the le sound of your meal Jan. Very tasty.

We had chinese style chicken with loads of veg.and rice.

Another nice dry day sunny off and on. I inteded to make a nice cake today, but had an anexpected vistor. So my morning disappeared. Did manage to do a bit of weeding in the garden and planted some runner beans in the greenhouse.

J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Juggling around KP, I don't like it but like everyone else I need to get used to it because there isn't any going back. I wonder if KP has been losing members due to the change.

Jeannie you always seem to have plenty of runner beans at your house, one of my favorite veg. Tonight for Supper I am making two corn-beef briskets. Our local grocery store was selling them this week. I had to buy a few. I have one in the crock pot with baby reds, rutabaga, onion, carrots and of course Ginger Whiskey. The other one I have baking in the oven. Tonight, I will be sharing our meal with a neighbor, and I think my daughter will be dropping in. There isn't a lot of meat on a brisket. The last time I made one was for St. Patrick's Day Art & I ate the whole thing. 

K


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

KP is different Ann but I am thrilled to be back especially in the kitchen. I am getting used to it by playing around with different things and have been checking the Admin site. Oh yummy, corn beef, one of my favourite sandwiches from years ago, haven’t had one for a long time. Enjoy your dinner with your neighbour he and I hope your daughter drops in too! Jeannie your Chinese style chicken with rice and veg sounds really good too! 
Our house guest has arrived —- so far, so good! He is a big large for our house but seems to be making himself at home! lol

L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Looking are KP too. I haven’t been posting much.
M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Many new things to learn on the new KP, we’ll eventually get there sandj!


N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice for your houseguest to have arrived Bonnie. Hope he’s not eaten you out of house and home yet  
Hope he’s brought his own bed with him too, he might want to share the space with you and Jim
O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh, no worry about him eating us out of house and home Sue, he is really well behaved and he doesn’t use his bed at home so no sense bringing it here. He loves to sit and look out the window and sleep. Jim took him for a walk and all is well. Daughter just finished FaceTiming him! He didn’t seem to care one way or another. I think this is harder on her than Archie! lol Not sure where he’ll sleep tonight, must remember to be careful when I get up. lol

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Parting might be hard, once you get used to having him at your house. It sounds like he is already becoming comfortable. Do you think he is looking out the window, waiting for your daughter to come home or is he sunbathing? Yet it sounds like Archie is being well taking care of, with his daily walks. I think once you get used to him and him to his new home. Archie might not want to go home. 

Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quiet upstairs right now, Jim is still up and Archie is “resting”! 
Yes Ann, it might be hard to let him go home when the time comes. He seems okay, likes to sit or lay in front of the window and people watch. Apparently, Carrie says he lays in front of their window too. I guess we’ll find out what he likes and what he dislikes over the next two weeks. lol It will be hard to let him go but I know he’ll go crazy when they come to pick him up! 


R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really lovely time for you and Jim. We are going to be looking after our neighbours dog, Bonnie next month. She’s the beautiful border collie that visits us every day as we’ve cut a hole in the fence for her. Our neighbours love sharing her and we always enjoy her visits. She has been very good therapy for James too as he really misses his dog, Badger. I’m sure that Badger will go ballistic when he sees his dad in a couple of weeks.
S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Sure is different having a dog in thehouse! He will make his own schedule while he is here not the schedule we were told! lol So far, so good.
Lucky you Sue, I’m sure Bonnie will be the perfect house guest and James will love having her about. Badger will probably go ballistic when he sees James. It is very nice of your neighbours to share Bonnie with you. Your visit will be here in no time!

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Today big change in the weather, gone is the sunshine, back are cold winds, but it is April so we mustn't grumble cos it's a very unpredictable month. Lucky you Sue to have your neighbours dog to share, I love Collies, we had one and he was the most intelligent pooch we ever had, and over the years we had quite an assortment.
Bonnie you are going to have fun with your house guest too, I bet he gets spoilt. lol.
Sue, I've been meaning to tell you about the lovely red shiraz wine form Oz, called Jam Shed, I found it , thought I'd try it and love it, it's produced in south eastern Australia, have you heard of it ?

U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Under the sun today Jan, but back to colder weather tomorrow and Sunday is supposed to be really warm! April is a very unpredictable month as you say Jan. Yes, Archie will be spoiled, just fed him brekkie and he sat there and waited until I shook his paw and told him he was a good boy. lol
i hope your weather improves Jan and I know Sue will enjoy having her guest too!

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very sweet of Archie to' shake paws' with you Bonnie, you are so going to miss him when he goes home, do you find he sheds a lot of hair around the house ? If he does , you won't miss that lol.
W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Will miss him for sure Jan when he goes home. He doesn’t shed as he is a Golden Doodle and he was at the spa the day before he arrived, he got his summer cut! lol If he did shed, Jim would be vacuuming constantly and complaining about the hair. 

XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

BonnieP said:


> Will miss him for sure Jan when he goes home. He doesn’t shed as he is a Golden Doodle and he was at the spa the day before he arrived, he got his summer cut! lol If he did shed, Jim would be vacuuming constantly and complaining about the hair.
> 
> XYZA





BonnieP said:


> Will miss him for sure Jan when he goes home. He doesn’t shed as he is a Golden Doodle and he was at the spa the day before he arrived, he got his summer cut! lol If he did shed, Jim would be vacuuming constantly and complaining about the hair.
> 
> XYZA


Yes pet hair is a pain in the butt, my Luna is shedding like nobodys business, but thats what we have to put up with when we decide to have pets, and I sure do not mind one bit, it keeps me busy vaccuming-- love that job -NOT ! lol We once had a husky, his hair came out in handfuls, we used to save it for my friend who used to spin it and knit with it,
A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

A lot of hair you must have got from your Husky, Jan, if you were able to give it to a friend to spin! It must have been so soft. Poor Luna, it is that time of the year for shedding. I’m sure you don’t mind vacuuming for Luna. Their other dog was a yellow lab and she did shed —- not a lot but still you needed to vacuum more than usual. She had a totally different personality but was very loving too. Daughter is really missing him and it’s only been one day!! lol


B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bonnie, we don't have any pets in our house. I was thinking about getting a pet vacuum cleaner for Art & I. I can't believe all the hair the two of us shed. I can see Art's bald spot already. 
I hope I don't go bald; my hair isn't too bad yet but it's getting awful thin. 
C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Comedy time Ann? lol We don’t have any pets either and this is the first Archie has stayed with us, still so far, so good! 🥰 Poor Art, I hope you haven’t told him that you were going to buy a pet vacuum cleaner for him. lol
It is amazing how much hair we do lose! lol I’m sure you won’t go bald Ann, hang in there! Not very busy in the kitchen today, is it?

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dreary Day by us not only with the weather. Our daughter came over to do her wash because she claims her washing machine is waiting for a part. We didn't know that she left her husband. She is moving out on May 1. I guess things do happen. 
E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Every day seems to be a challenge for us Ann. Our day was sunny but the air is still quite cool. Sorry to hear the sad news about your daughter. I hope that she will be able to manage on her own. Does this mean that you will be seeing more of her?

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

First of all, we all love seeing our children. I don't know if I will see her more than before. Both Art & I love seeing our GD, Gracie. She can be so helpful and entertaining when she is around. 
In one week, she will be 12. It's hard to think that for her Birthday her parents will be separating but she can't stand arguing or fighting. Maybe by her parents not living together things will be more peaceful. 
G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Gracie is turning 12 —- already? WOW, time just flies, hard to believe. I hope Gracie is able to accept the separation, at least there won’t be any arguing or fighting. Here’s to a peaceful transition. 🙏

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

How sad for you and Art to hear your daughter is splitting with her husband Ann, but the arguing and bad atmosphere is not good for Gracie, and she's old enough enough to know whats going on, I always feel sorry for the kids when the parents seperate, but its better than having to live with them when things are not good.
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I feel sorry for the children too! What is the answer? I don't know. I grew up with "just " my Mum and my brother because she was widowed. We just make the best of life. We had lovely grandparents. Gracie must know she can always turn to you and Art, Ann. 

J


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

I had that time when my daughter and her husband split up. Two young children and he went to stay with his parents. They got back together for a short time but life was so tense. The big split came and they got divorced. Such heartbreaking times for the girls. That was years ago. I dont know what the circumstances are now as I haven’t seen or spoken to her in 7 years. It is hard being a parent. 

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Im sorry too Ann to hear that your daughter and her husband are separating. I agree with the other comments though that it will be better for Gracie, living in happier surroundings. Kids are very resilient too aren’t they ?
looking back at my childhood, my parents were always arguing, it was very unsettling and quite scary at times and maybe they should have divorced but I suppose it was much harder back then.
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jan, I’m glad you are enjoying the Aussie wine. There’s some great vineyards to visit here in Tasmania as well, why don’t you hop on the next plane and we can do a tour I’ll stick to the none alcoholic version though, yes I know, what a party pooper
k


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

K.P. is getting easier for me and hope you gals are finding your way round it too
.If only I could hop on a plane to Tazzie Sue, visiting you and vineyards would be wonderful, but afraid it ain't possible, I'll just have to be happy to chat with you here and buy my' Jam Shed' wine from Tesco.
L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Looking forward to lunch with all of you on Thursday —- with James treating us! is everyone still going?


M


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Made three loaves of bread today. Two in loaf tins and one round loaf. They do look and smell lovely. The weather is dreary today, so staying home.
Divorce is a terrible thing. Both my brothers were separated. The arguing didn't stop for one of them and the children have been badly affected. They are in their late 30's now, but still bare the scars.
I am so glad that we have stayed together, 41 years. Hopefully my children will strive to do the same. I think sometime people don;t realise just how difficult it is all round to divorce.
We had a collie(Jessie) for 17 years. Beautiful blue merle colour and she was the most intelligent, sweet natured dog.
We were terribly upset when we had to have her put to sleep. I still have her collar and lead hanging up on it's hook.
Don;t think we will have any more pets now.

N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nature’s Table is a fast food place that has smoothies and sandwiches. 

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

MMMM, sounds good Sandj!
Gracie had a lot of changes in the past year. Her mother took a job in her field of work. My daughter worked inside the home for the past 10 years, this job is taking her outside of the house. She works two (11-12hour days) with two days off. At this time, she works the night shift while Gracie is sleeping. Gracie learned to set her alarm clock because her dad already left for work. She gets up on her own to get ready for school making her own breakfast. Then she goes next door helps gets their kids ready for school. The neighbor then takes them to school. 
At this time Gracie doesn't even want to talk about her parents' divorce. I don't think she is ready to make the change, yet my daughter seems like a weight has been lifted off her shoulders. 
N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

N for Nuts! Eating 2 Brazilian nuts are good for your fingernails. I’m trying it. 

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

sandj said:


> N for Nuts! Eating 2 Brazilian nuts are good for your fingernails. I’m trying it.
> 
> O


Oh, maybe I should give them a try too. I’m currently taking zinc & Bioten capsules to try and improve my nails plus I’ve been using O.P.I nail envy original which is supposed to be good for hardening the nails but so far no results. I’ve never had nice nails, only years ago when I tried acrylics but I didn’t use them for long and they’re definitely not good for your real nails.
P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Oh, maybe I should give them a try too. I’m currently taking zinc & Bioten capsules to try and improve my nails plus I’ve been using O.P.I nail envy original which is supposed to be good for hardening the nails but so far no results. I’ve never had nice nails, only years ago when I tried acrylics but I didn’t use them for long and they’re definitely not good for your real nails.
> P


Pretty Good! Ann I am doing biotin too! I just started about a week ago!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Queen for the Day! Give me plenty of pampering with a manicure and pedicure. 
R


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Not a good time for children when there is a divorce. My daughters 2 girls have come through it a lot better than I thought they would - up to now. They stayed here last night but they keep asking me what they are getting when I die? Hell?! I asked them not to ask that again as I find it a lot upsetting. I dont know who or what has put that into their head. One is 12 (going on 20) and the eldest is 14. Apart from that we had a lovely evening but my daughter insists on them being back in their village before 10am and I have to drop them in the lay-by near to their house. My stomach drops when I watch them walk through the gates. We painted last night but I let them have a lay in this morning and it was soon time for them too go back. My youngest grand daughter was 12 last tuesday and she is going out with her sister, my daughter and my eldest son and his family. She said that only close family were going. I felt stung but I brushed it aside. Big pants on. I know where they are going and I long to walk past but I wont.

After Emmy (avatar) went back in November (5th) 2019 I decided I would wait a while before having another pet. I had to inject her twice per day with insulin for the previous 9 years. She was my little best friend and I miss her so much.

Youngest son will be phoning some time this afternoon and I am going to visit him on the train on wednesday and I am sooooo excited. Haven’t seen him for a month now. Miss him so much as well.

O


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Whoops sorry I got out of step there - next letter should be 

T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

sandj said:


> Pretty Good! Ann I am doing biotin too! I just started about a week ago!





Emmy Cat said:


> Whoops sorry I got out of step there - next letter should be
> 
> T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Timer for cooking and baking 
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Upping my walking as my son has given me a Fitbit watch. I’m really taken with it and it’s a good way of encouraging me to get up out of my recliner and move around a bit more. 
Its Anzac Day here today so I had my knitted poppies hanging on the door. I had to replace the greenery on the wreath but other than that, the knitted poppies still look good.

V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very good for you is walking, I try to walk around the garden every day unless the weather is very bad. I have been overwintering a Meerlo lavender in the greenhouse at the the bottom of the garden, it seems to need watering regularly!! I've lost a lot of weight over the last year or so!
Glad your poppies are still doing well, it's easier to add a bit of greenery.
W


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Walking is great for everyone. I find it helps with my mental health problems as I battle depression a lot. Fitbit watches are great. My youngest son got me one about a year back and I wear it all the time. I try and walk over 10,000 steps each day but it doesn’t always work out that way.

i pulled out that oversized cardigan that I made some months back and I cast on another cardigan. Not the same pattern, something quite plain and simple for just around the house. I’ll post a photo when I get it done.

I am visiting my youngest son for the day on wednesday, so I will tell you all about it on our trip out on Thursday. Shall I bring the G&T’s ?

XYZ or A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yes walk is a great exercise. I bounce a tennis ball while I walk. It seems to help the muscles in the arms.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A long walk unfortunately is impossible for me but I try to do my best! 😊 

The weather is cloudy and cooler today - hoping it warms a bit soon!

B


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Been sitting in the garden this morning in the sunshine. It's surprisingly warm when you sit out of the wind. Made a lemon drizzle tray bake and I've got a roast chicken dinner in the oven. Looking forward to that. Sorry to hear you can't go out for a walk Joan.

A nurse friend told me that even if someone gets up and walks around their armchair every time the ads come on the tv, it will help to keep them going.

Started a new little jumper for my youngest grand daughter Vada. It is a very pretty cream, violet and rasberry colourway. It was only only £2 in Poundstretcher. It's looking really pretty.


C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cream, violet and raspberry sounds very pretty and for £2 it can't be bad can it Jeannie? 
Brought the washing in just in time before it rained this afternoon. It's quite chilly out.
Yes I do try to keep moving, It's a shame I used to walk miles when I was younger but that's thee way it goes...
We're having smoked haddock, sweetheart cabbage and baby potatoes tonight.

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Does anyone know if Jan is Ok, haven't seen her for a couple days!

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Easy bake oven 

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fancy Flattering Fashion
N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

No Joan, looks like the last time Jan posted was on Saturday. Hope all is well with her.


O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Goodies for the trip. Including junk food for snacks 

H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Happy to be back in order sandj —- thanks!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I must have goofed; I happen to look at Sandj three words and I thought I was playing the word games. Sorry about that, I guess I need to pay closer attention to what is going on. 
I hope everything is well with Jan, this isn't like her. She is usually chatting away. I missed her as well!
J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Jan was in the kitchen on Saturday but not Sunday, I also miss her Ann, Sunday is usually dinner with her family day. It is easy to lose your place here, don’t be so hard on yourself! lol


K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Krikey, we’ll have to send the search party out for our dear Jan. Hope all is well with her.
Joan, your dinner sounded good, lovely haddock with veggies, yum. I’m sure you will have enjoyed it.
We‘ve just got back from shopping and are quite exhausted, once upon a time I would have run around with no worries but now, sheesh, it’s exhausting.
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Not been feeling to good for a couple of days, had an upset tummy. Laura gave a party at their house for James b/day, she ordered the food in from caterers on Saturday, a few people went down with tummy bug, so all we can think of was some of the food. Laura feels awful and keeps blaming herself, but we told her it's not her fault.
Anyway, all back to normal today, thanks for thinking of me .
Love the colours in the little jumper for Vada Jeannie.


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> This game asks for words that are associated with cooking or the kitchen.
> 
> I'll it start with
> 
> Omelette


Gravlax


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh Jan, that’s no good but I’m happy to see you back in the kitchen. Thought you might have run off with a handsome hunk


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Pleased to hear from you Jan and good that you are feeling better today, take care. We were worried about you. 

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite back to normal,and you girls are so lovely thinking about me.(hugs) xx


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Really great to have you back in the kitchen Jan. Hope you have a sunny, warm day today!
Hugs 💕💕 Bonnie xo

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

So nice that we care for each other in the Kitchen, what a shame for Laura though... Pleased you feel better Jan. The sun is shining here hope it is with you.

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Too cold here Joan, I was really shivery yesterday so lit the wood burner. Not much better today either, such a cold wind, I'm going nowhere till I feel 100%, all the trips to the bathroom weakens you doesn't it. I'm just eating dry toast and a plain yogurt with a banana for now, just to make sure lol.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U need to get some electrolytes or lucozade to help with the effects of dehydration Jan. We don’t want you fainting now do we ?
v


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very good advice Sue , but I've already got some thankyou xx, Drinking lots of water too, not as nice as gin, but a gals gotta do what a gals gotta do l.o.l.
No cooking for now as well haha.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Will be good to have a plain diet, just eat what you fancy Jan. Hope you soon recover.
It was cold here yesterday. Perhaps May will be better - not too hot though!!

XYZA


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Ahhhh good to hear Jan that you are ok. My youngest son had food poisoning the week before. Him and his 2 flat mates had a takeaway and then all came down with sick and the runs. Poor 3 had to get Imodium down them fast. Anyway, all ok now. Take care Jan and drink plenty water.

B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Back to some knitting, A lovely lady on this site sent mt two dolls to dress -








Dressing dolls - Updated


A very kind lady on this site found two dolls and sent them to me to dress. Here is is the progress so far.




www.knittingparadise.com




The one on the left needs something a little warmer!!

C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Cute outfits for cute dolls Joan! They are adorable in their new outfits!! I think the white one might need a sweater coat and some booties! lol Very generous of the lady and WELL DONE to you!! ❤


D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dolls will be well dressed with the help of Joan's talents. This must be a fun project for you also, dressing these dolls. I won't think this doesn't come up to often with Susan all grown up. 
E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Dear Jan, so sorry you have had a tummy bug. Really takes it out of you doesn't it. Got my log burner on tonight. So nippy here this evening.

My seeds that I planted in the greenhouse haven't germinated yet - just not warm enough. If it goes on like this I will end up having to buy some veg plants from the nursery. It's quite late enough. and the weather is set to get colder apparently.

Enjoying a nice vanilla traybake with lemon icing that I have made as I've got my knitting pals coming round on Thursday.

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Extra good day today as we went to see a puppy for sale, she’s a little cavoodle and is so gorgeous. We fell in love with her and have put a deposit down as she won’t be ready for leaving the litter until just after the 8th May ( Mother’s Day). We will be in Brisbane anyway, visiting out baby grandson so we’ll have to be patient. Its been over 8 years since we had to have our border collie, Jack euthanised and now seems a good time to have another dog. James is rapt as he does miss his dog in Brisbane but his ex wouldn’t allow him to bring it here. It’s good in a way as baby Blake and the dog have bonded really well and he will be able to grow up with it.
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Every evening I've lit my log burner Jeannie, sooo bloomin'n cold.
Your vanilla traybake sounds delish, save us some please lol.-- You are right I think the weathers got to warm up a bit to get your seeds going, May should be a bit warmer.
Love your little dolls Joan, nice little project to keep your fingers busy. The one in the white vest looks like a boy, I'm sure you'll have fun making clothes for them.
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Every evening I've lit my log burner Jeannie, sooo bloomin'n cold.
> Your vanilla traybake sounds delish, save us some please lol.-- You are right I think the weathers got to warm up a bit to get your seeds going, May should be a bit warmer.
> Love your little dolls Joan, nice little project to keep your fingers busy. The one in the white vest looks like a boy, I'm sure you'll have fun making clothes for them.
> F





ohsusana said:


> Extra good day today as we went to see a puppy for sale, she’s a little cavoodle and is so gorgeous. We fell in love with her and have put a deposit down as she won’t be ready for leaving the litter until just after the 8th May ( Mother’s Day). We will be in Brisbane anyway, visiting out baby grandson so we’ll have to be patient. Its been over 8 years since we had to have our border collie, Jack euthanised and now seems a good time to have another dog. James is rapt as he does miss his dog in Brisbane but his ex wouldn’t allow him to bring it here. It’s good in a way as baby Blake and the dog have bonded really well and he will be able to grow up with it.
> F


So pleased for you all especially as as you say for James, have you thought of a name for her yet.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Very good advice Sue , but I've already got some thankyou xx, Drinking lots of water too, not as nice as gin, but a gals gotta do what a gals gotta do l.o.l.
> No cooking for now as well haha.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Funny that you brought up purchasing a puppy, Sue! Cavoodle are very popular dog; what color don't you know yet? Gracie wants a Golden Retriever which I think is a very gentle dog. 
I gave my daughter a name of a breeder. There is one catch when my daughter works 12 hours, Grace needs to go by her dad's. Her ex doesn't want any kind of pets in his house. Gracie needs to find a place to bring her puppy. She wants us to take care of her dog. I know that won't work. For one thing I knit chemo hats for the Center. I can't have any pets around my knitting. or in the house. 
If Gracie gets her dog, I could stay with her at their house. It will be Gracie responsibility to take care of her dog. Even though I know Art & I would love being with the dog. We just aren't able to give a dog attention what it needs. 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grace is going to be disappointed if she can’t have a puppy but as you mentioned Ann, it will be awkward for those days when she has to go to her dads. I hope that something can be sorted out for her.
James‘s puppy is black with brown facial markings, she looks like her mum who is the King Charles cavalier. The other 5 puppies are all black apart from one who has a little white bib. The breeder has homes for all the puppies but they aren’t quite old enough to leave mum yet. 
The lady has a really nice home, surrounded by horse paddocks, she enjoys horse riding and has got plenty of trophies around her home. I like to think that she’s a responsible dog breeder, we felt at ease there.
H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

sandj said:


> [/Q





ohsusana said:


> Grace is going to be disappointed if she can’t have a puppy but as you mentioned Ann, it will be awkward for those days when she has to go to her dads. I hope that something can be sorted out for her.
> James‘s puppy is black with brown facial markings, she looks like her mum who is the King Charles cavalier. The other 5 puppies are all black apart from one who has a little white bib. The breeder has homes for all the puppies but they aren’t quite old enough to leave mum yet.
> The lady has a really nice home, surrounded by horse paddocks, she enjoys horse riding and has got plenty of trophies around her home. I like to think that she’s a responsible dog breeder, we felt at ease there.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Having a puppy is a big responsibility and Grace must be told that, she will be disappointed but I'm afraid that's the way it is.
The pup you've chosen Sue sounds lovely, can't wait till you get her and we see piccies of her.
G


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Great day out in London yesterday with my youngest son. It was magical and a late treat from him to me for my birthday. We vistied Primrose Hill, Queen Mary Rose garden (sadly not many roses yet) and then we went to the top of the Shard! The view was outstanding. Back to his apartment with some tea and natter with one of his flat mates. All too soon I was on the train back home. I did have a little cry when I sat there as I miss him so much. He is such a love.

I was offered a kitten last week but turned it down. Too much responsibility these days and I know I cannot replace Emmy (avatar) who sadly died November 2019. I have often thought that I would like another but when I came to think about it I just couldnt face going through all the kitten training bit etc. Maybe one day I will change my mind. Anyway I have another solo trip planned for Scotland in September for a few days and DH isn’t animal minded.

The weather is really cold today and the jumpers are back out. Brrrrrrr. Home made fish, chips and mushy peas for tea tonight.

Hugs to you all.

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Happy for you Sandra that you had a good day with your lovely son, it must have given you such a lift after being down in the dumps. Now you have your trip to Scotland to look forward to, do you have relatives there.
Hows your cardi coming along after ripping back the one that was too big?
I


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

I do feel lifted, thanks Jan. my youngest son is such a joy to be with and I miss him like mad. My friends in Scotland are so lovely as well. 
I’ve knitted the left side of the cardigan.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Joan is happy too!! Our daughter is visiting on 21st May for the week of my birthday. We haven't seen her since September. Glad you feel better after seeing your son, Jeannie.

Jan are you fully recovered now? It can take one while to get over these things.

How exciting Sue to be getting a new Puppy!

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kitchen girls are all happy ! I'm so pleased for you to know that your Susan is coming to spend some time with you and even more pleased that she'll be here for your birthday.
Yes thanks Joan I'm feeling much better, still on plain food in moderation, perhaps I'll lose a few pounds if I carry on like it for a while. Funnily enough I haven't missed my cooked dinners, I'm not cutting out my veg. though and have salad on dry bread🙄 having soup as well.
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely to hear that Susan will be visiting for your birthday Joan. The time seems to have gone so quickly since she was last there. 
Sandra, what a lovely visit to your sons and so nice to now look forward to a trip to Scotland. Whereabouts in Scotland are you going ? Scoty was born there, just outside of Dundee but spent most of his childhood up north near John o Groats. I love Scotland, such a beautiful and dramatic panorama.
Jan, glad you are feeling somewhat better, I’m sure your tummy will let you know when it’s ready for some richer food.
M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

My goodness, so much news! Sue has a new puppy coming, Jan is getting better —- please don’t rush it, these things take time to recover from, Susan is coming for Joan’s birthday week and Sandra had a visit with her son and a trip to Scotland planned! Not much happening here, still have Archie with us! Have a wonderful day everyone. ☀

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Not much happening here either Bonnie, I'm pleased to hear you still have Archie, you are so going to miss him when he leaves. I's still cold here and I've fished out a winter jumper-- yes ! it really is that cold brrrr.
I was going to market thismorning, but thought better of it, I have all I need in the way of food, had it been a nice sunny day I'd've gone just for some fresh air, maybe go next week.Have a good week-end everyone.
O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh Jan, will this “winter” weather ever leave us? It is very chilly here too, it has been sunny but not enough to warm us up. I’m sure that soon we will be complaining about the heat and humidity! lol Yes, I know we will miss Archie when he goes home, he really is a good dog. I think we will have to move to Florida —- daughter says it is 29C!!
Keep well and warm and have a great weekend too. 🥰🥰🌷🌷

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Perhaps I shouldn't moan about the cold, I should be pleased becaus the hot weather does NOT agree with me, I can bear a nice sunny day with a breeze, but scorching hot and no breeze, no thanks.-- We're never satisfied are we lol. 
Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quite right Jan, we are very hard to please —- never satisfied with the weather.
it just seems like it has been a long winter and really looking forward to a bit of heat,

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Request from a friend-- a willy warmer for her hubbys 40th b/day, LOL. 
I've made it extra large, so that should cause some good laughs at his party. 🤣 🥳
S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Surely it will be good for a few laughs especially since you made it extra large! Please keep us posted about how it was received and the laughs! lol


T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

The story goes here is-- if the man sits up all night on his 40th b/day 'IT' grows larger, that's why I made it extra large, please excuse me for being rude 👿  , I don't mean to offend my pals. As you know I don't know how to send pics. but when Laura visits I'll see if she can do it on this new set-up.
U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

U are so funny Jan, no offence taken. 🥰🥰 Would love to see a pic of your 40th creation! lol
Never heard that explanation before! Ha,ha,ha

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very funny, I can imagine the remarks shouted to him at the party, especially from the girls/ women , shouting ''lets see you wear it'' 🤭🤣 -- all in good fun of course. Hope he doesn't get drunk and wear it l.o.l.
W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Will have to wait and see what happens! lol Sounds like a great gag gift Jan! 🎂🎂 Who knows, you may be getting orders to make more. Ha,ha,ha

XYZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-large Jan, I hope this man can fill in your dreams. At the age of 40 I am sure he won't have any problems. I would think this man will need privacy what do you expect. ha ha
You girls can be awfully hard on him. 
Joan, I hope you will still have your dolls and the doll clothes when Susan comes, I think she would be delighted to see what you have been doing. Was she a doll lover when she was younger? 
YZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You naughty girl Ann, this man has nothing to do with me, although if I was invited to his party I might just have a peek if he did wear it lol.

I also hope Joan still has the dolls to show her daughter.
A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

A lot of laughs were probably had by all, Jan. I could see you at the party taking a peek! lol 🥰🥰
It would be nice if Joan still had the dolls when Susan comes home. The outfits are really cute that Joan made, well done Joan!! I remember having dolls that didn’t have any clothes when I was young.

B


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Be good to see a photo Jan. No offence taken. 

After my trip on wednesday I feel so down and flat today. Oh well, big pants on and get out in the garden this afternoon. My youngest son said he will phone some time over this weekend. DH is keeping himself busy in his man cave and I could do with some female company for a natter. None around so I will talk to myself!

My trip to Scotland will be a place about 15 miles south of Edinburgh. Beautiful countryside and lots of lovely walks. Just wish I was there today.

Lovely and warm in the garden here with the sky a beautiful blue and lots of sunshine. Have a lovely weekend everyone.

C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Perhaps I shouldn't moan about the cold, I should be pleased becaus the hot weather does NOT agree with me, I can bear a nice sunny day with a breeze, but scorching hot and no breeze, no thanks.-- We're never satisfied are we lol.
> Q





Glenlady said:


> The story goes here is-- if the man sits up all night on his 40th b/day 'IT' grows larger, that's why I made it extra large, please excuse me for being rude 👿  , I don't mean to offend my pals. As you know I don't know how to send pics. but when Laura visits I'll see if she can do it on this new set-up.
> U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Uncle Ben’s rice and products. Who was Uncle Ben?
V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very good question —- apparently “Uncle Ben” was modelled after a slave from the plantation who made great rice dishes. The name was changed in 2020 to “Ben’s Original” due to the George Floyd murder.

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well that's really interesting, I thought it was just a trade name, like KFC. I know one thing uncle Bens rice is jolly good, saves a lot of guess work because his rice is perfect.
What has everyone got / had for tonights meal ? I won't be having my usual Saturday chinese with the family, one of them has got 'flu !
XYor Z


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Xtra time on Saturday so it will be take out. We used to eat inside at this restaurant for years but since Covid hit we do take out every Saturday. Not sure if I will have a Sonoma chicken salad or chicken fingers? I am making cinnamon buns today. Sorry you can’t join your family for your usual Chinese but you wouldn’t want to catch the “flu” —- not after last weekend. Are you back to your normal self Jan?
What are you having for tonight’s meal?

YZA


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A line to let you know what has been going on here. Dave went up stairs yesterday and then struggled to breathe. I phoned 111 and was told an ambulance is on it’s way. It arrived in about ten minutes. The medics examined him and did ECG and said sorry you need a trip to hospital. We arrived at 5.30. After several blood tests ECGS and a chest xray he was given medication and declared fit to go home with antibiotics. They wouldn’t let him go home by cab and we had wait 2½ for and ambulance. Got home at 4am. We are shattered!!

B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Been wondering where you have been Joan. So sorry to hear about Dave’s trip to the hospital. It must have been frightening for you both. I hope the antibiotics do their job and Dave is good as new very soon. You both must be exhausted and taking it easy today. Please put your feet up and have a little snooze.
Love and Hugs 💕💕Bonnie xo


C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Crikey Joan, we don't like to hear scary news like that, poor Dave, but I'm glad he's home and makes a quick recovery. It must have frightened you as well Joan, take it easy the pair of you. I'm off for an early night, been catching up on house jobs.
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Devastating News, oh it could have been a lot worst. It's good to hear both of you are at home resting. 
Last night our Gracie was in a play Willie Wonka, she played the part of Oompa Loompa along with 5 other girls. They were really cute. You could tell they were having fun!
She was tired today but tonight she puts on another performance. Hopefully she gets plenty of rest so she can act and dance her heart out. 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eee, so much going on in the kitchen. So sorry to hear about Dave’s medical scare Joan, the ambulance service is certainly good in your area. Hope Dave continues to improve on the antibiotics.
Ive got bad news, James tested positive to Covid last night while at a friends house. Our friends daughter had invited him for dinner and during the meal ( takeaway pizza ) he had started getting hot and cold shivers. She knew something wasn’t right so did a Rapid Antigen test on him which turned positive almost straight away. Scoty and I did the test this morning and so far we are negative. It will mean having to postpone our flights to Brisbane to see baby Blake. We were meant to go on Friday and return on Monday. So all I can say is bummer !
Jan, I hope you are using a nice soft yarn for the Willy Warmer. There’s nothing worse than seeing a man scratching his tackle
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Encore for your Gracie, I bet you really enjoyed watching her, and the others too.
How are you and Dave Joan, we are thinking of you both xx

Oops we crossed wires Sue -- what a blinkin' bummer having to cancel your visit, poor James, lets hope you and Scoty stay positive, we don't want any more illness in the kitchen.
Yes the yarn is nice and soft hahahaha.Tell Scoty, I'm taking orders and do personal fitting 🤣 🤣 👿

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fun times for Scoty, I’m sure his golfing mates would like to be fitted out as well. Just make sure your hands are warm, it’s been blowing an icy wind on that golf course. Scoty has said he might wear his kilt at golf one of these days. Maybe he can get a Campbell tartan Willy warmer to match his kilt. Now that WOULD scare the wildlife 
G


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Good to hear that Dave is ok, Joan but that was a long time for you both and worrying as well. Hope all is ok now and the antibiotics soon work.

Willy warmer to match a kilt sounds good to me! I have some nice soft Alpaca yarn if anyone needs a willy warmer knitting, haha! 

I’ve had a walk out this morning but it is drizzly rain and not very pleasant. An afternoon of knitting my cardigan and watching something on TV, not sure what yet.

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Having quite pleasant thoughts of a Scotsman in his kilt with a tartan willy warmer 🤣 
can't wait to get one started for him.
I'm glad I brought this subject up, I think it's made you all giggle in these times of doom and ruddy gloom, it's all harmless fun.
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Got a repeat performance of yesterday, had to call an ambulance at 6pm yesterday and got back home at 5.45am this morning. First time I have ever been out all night! Dave now has a chest infection to add to everything, He now has three different antibiotics plus steroid tablets to take. i hope the work, I don't think we can take much more.

Sorry to hear that James has covid and that your visit is cancelled. Give him our best wishes for a speedy recovery.

H


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Hope Dave is going to be ok, Joan. What a hell of a time you are both having. Sending you both love and hugs 🤗 💕

I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I am also sending my wishes for a speedy recovery for Dave. Joan, you both must be exhausted. Hopefully the new meds will get Dave on the road to recovery. Please keep us updated on Dave’s condition. Take care and hope to see you back in the kitchen soon! Love and Hugs 💕💕 Bonnie xo

Sue, what a disappointment for James and you having to postpone your trip to see your precious Blake. I hope James has a mild case of Covid and bounces back soon. Take care of yourself and Scoty.
Love and Hugs 💕💕 Bonnie xo

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Joan , what an ordeal you are both having, you poor dears, you must be worried stiff and exhausted, we all hope the meds kick in soon and Dave feels better, keep us updated and take care, big hugs xxxx
K


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Kitchen chores and get togethers will have to be put on hold for a bit, me thinks. Too much going on right now. Come on everyone, we can get over this hump —- together! xo ❤


L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lots of positive thoughts for us all, we'll get through it, each day things will improve-- girl power yay !!
M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Many things going on these days and yes Jan —- we will get through this! Like you said Jan —- girl power! Yay!!


N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

grandmann said:


> Devastating News, oh it could have been a lot worst. It's good to hear both of you are at home resting.
> Last night our Gracie was in a play Willie Wonka, she played the part of Oompa Loompa along with 5 other girls. They were really cute. You could tell they were having fun!
> She was tired today but tonight she puts on another performance. Hopefully she gets plenty of rest so she can act and dance her heart out.
> E


Good luck to Gracie on her next performance Ann! Lucky kids today, they have so many things to be involved in we never had the opportunity. 😥


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I never had the talent to sing and dance, I am glad to see it in one my grandchildren. My talent was behind the scenes doing the artwork, which I love to do. Today I was in charge of a Scholarship banquet which turn out really nice. Our group gave away 4 $750 Scholarship plus a dinner. One of the scholarship winners, he did theater all through school. Now he is going on to college taking Engineering as his major and minor in theater. I thought this was smart on his part. It's hard to play pro or make a living in the theater field. 
J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Just do what we can. That is wonderful that you were in charge of a Scholarship banquet and your group was able to award four scholarships. That is great for the kids, it opens up a whole new world for them. Congratulations to you and your group for all your hard work and congratulations to the four recipients!


K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knowing these kids have a big expense to go on to school, this scholarship is just a little something to help them. What do other Countries do to pay for college expenses?
L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Looking for money for school is a real challenge for most. The kids rely on family, working, scholarships, bursaries and the good old student loans!


M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

My only claim to acting on stage was playing the Christmas card fairy when I was 8. I borrowed my best friends tutu and mum attached some Christmas cards to it. I thought I was the bees knees, 
James is feeling a lot better today so hopefully he’s just got a mild case of the Covid. Scoty and I have both tested negative again this morning.
Thanks for all your kind wishes girls, we had been SO looking forward to having cuddles with Blake next weekend 

Joan, I’m sending you best wishes and hugs and hope that Dave will be recovering very soon. xx

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

News that I have been missing, thanks Susan for mentioning what's going on. Sorry to hear that James caught the COVID and your trip to visit Blake had to be cancel. 
Joan, it must be scary taking care of Dave, at least you got help and hopefully this time everything will go OK. 
O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh great, I come back to the kitchen and everything is falling apart! lol
Best wishes to everyone.


P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Puppy time next week so that’s keeping a smile on our dials  All being well we can stil collect her on Tuesday. It’s going to be exciting shopping for all her needs, it’s a few years since I’ve had a puppy.
Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quick time passing Sue! That is wonderful that you’ll be able to collect your new puppy next week! Lots of things needed for your new family member, happy shopping. 🐾🐾🥰🥰
Do you have a name for her yet? Can’t wait to see a pic of your new addition.
Off to bed now —- night, night!!

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rather like the name Molly but we aren’t 100% yet. So many nice names to choose from, maybe we should pull a name out of the hat  .
Sweet dreams Bonnie.
S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

So many names to choose from Sue, that’s for sure. Molly sounds lovely, I’m sure you will pick a suitable one. Yes, you may have to use a hat! 🎩🧢 Good luck Sue, can’t wait to hear your new puppy’s name.
Thanks Sue, sweet dreams it was, back up but Archie stayed upstairs with Jim, he’ll be looking for brekkie in about a 1/2 hour. lol


T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Twin number 2 is in Spain with his wife, too cold for a dip in the sea he said. Poor boy, all that way for sun and we have it here lol. Never mind it's been a break for them, they both work so hard.
U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

U never know what kind of weather you will get when you go on holiday but I’m sure they are enjoying the break and finding lots of things to do. lol
Jan, you make sure you enjoy the sunny weather at home. lol


V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very cloudy here Bonnie, but we have had some lovely sunny days, we really need rain for all the new shoots on the shrubs in the garden.
W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

We are having rain again today —- off and on, supposed to end tomorrow and hopefully warm up a bit Jan. Not nice weather when you have a Shetland pony (Archie) who loves going outside. lol


XYZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra weight will be melting off you Susan with you chasing that new puppy around. It will be all fun weight lost. Can't wait until you show us your picture of your new addition. 
I hope James will be feeling better at the time when the new puppy comes. 
Joan, how is Dave doing? 

YZA


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yoga class 

z or a


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zipping around with a new puppy, one probably would need a yoga class to relax!
A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Almond milk in the morning 
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Breakfast cereal along with the almond milk, sounds good to me!
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Could be handy to learn yoga but I’m afraid since having a hip replacement, I can’t get down on the ground too easily. I fell over in the paddock when I lived in Qld and it took me ages to get up. My youngest daughter tried to help me but she only weighs around 50 kilos and is so petite. We both had a good laugh about it at the time and she ended up bringing the wheelbarrow over so that I could pull myself up on it. Just SO glad there were no neighbours watching at the time, I would have ended up on funniest home videos.🤪😹🤡
D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Do be careful Sue, I can relate —- fell (sat down) on some bags of fertilizer/grass seed in the garage and couldn’t get up either! Have had both knees replaced —- Jim couldn’t help and I couldn‘t get in the “right” position —- Jim was ready to call 911, after a few more tries (1/2 hr later, I somehow managed to get over to the workbench and was able to pull myself up on the drawers! What a sight!! Have you tried chair yoga, it is easier on the body! lol
Off to bed now!

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eck Bonnie, you‘re as bad as me 🤪 You would think that we would be given some lessons in how to get up in an emergency. When we were caravanning we once decided to go for a walk on the beach and had taken our towels with us. I don’t know what possessed me but I thought it would be a good idea to plonk myself down on the sand. I think I must have felt like a kid again but then realisation took over and Scoty had to help me up. Lucky again, the beach was deserted .
F


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

Pizzette on pita bread


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Question sandj, what is pizzette please ?
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I think we've got the alphabet mixed up again lol
Joan how is Dave ? No more scares I hope, xx


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dave Is improving - he's starting to rattle from all the pills. Thanks for asking. Just about caught up on lack of sleep.
Don't know what letter we are supposed to be on. Shall we start again from A?
A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

A real scare for you Joan. Glad to hear that both you and Dave are catching up! Sue, you are lucky that nobody is around when you do these silly things. Good thing Scoty was able to get you up. The way I went down, my butt was lower and I tried everything —- not a pretty sight! lol Not sure what possess us to think we are young and carefree? lol Hope everyone has a lovely day today. I’m off (later this morning) for a hearing aid check up. 🥰
Don’t know what a pizzette is either Jan?

B


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Beans have sprouted in the green house - so I will be have lots of lovely beans to pick. I thought they weren''t going to germinate, but now they have. So happy.

Went out for the day with son and family, had a lovely time. Weather was pouring down, but managed to have a mooch round a garden centre and have lunch in there.

A puppy, how exciting Sue. You will be busy now.

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Chilly and raining here
we did need rain though. Hooray fror your beans sprouting Jeannie, I think that nice warm spell brought them on.
Pleased to hear Daves improving Joan.

Bonnie a pizzetta is like a small pizza, looked on google, they look very tasty.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dosing up with ibuprofen as I’ve had a headache all day, hope it’s not Covid related. I did the rapid antigen test this morning and all clear but I haven’t got much faith in the kits as I see that they’re made in China 🤪 
James is recovering well, he’s just got a bit of a sniffly nose and an occasional cough and his fever and chills have gone.
Glad to know that you’ve caught up with some sleep Joan. It may take a few days to get back to normal. Hope Dave is steadily improving.

E


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Eeee I would love a puppy but DH is determined that they are too tying and we dont need a one. But I want another pet! Maybe a cat one day but it will be hard to get a one as lovely as Emmy (avatar) who I loved and miss so much.

Hope all is ok with Dave, Joan. Worrying times.

Don’t talk to me about headaches as I have had a belly load of them over the last year. Fingers crossed that they have gone away for good. Very debilitating. 

Im going to make a bread and Butter pudding this afternoon with some teacakes from the freezer. Mushroom omelettes with salad for tea Followed by the pudding, if it turns out ok.

F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Almonds as a snack. Looks like a few other people joined us in the kitchen.
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Brazil nuts are my favourites, I also like honey roasted cashews.
You poor girl Sue, hope the headache is not the start of covid. Take it easy, and I'm glad James feels better.
C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Close the jar when your finished eating the pickles. I just got Brazilian nut and been eating 2 a day.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Did we get the letters mixed up again? I just got done reading Sandra's ending with a F and now I notice we are on D Ha Ha lots of Seniors, sometimes we get it correct. 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

E, I keep getting E’s 🤪. Yes Ann, we have to make allowances for us seniors. Scoty‘s elderly aunt from Scotland once visited us and told us that she often had CRAFT days. Curious I asked did she like to knit, crochet, paint etc. She replied in her very broad Scottish accent, Och no, it means Can’t remember a f*#*#*g thing.
F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Funny Sue, still laughing! Yes, we are getting our alphabet mixed up. lol
We’ll get there one day. A very short alphabet. 🥰

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Guess that’s the beauty of getting older, people make allowances for us 🤪 
Happy to say that my headache went away last night and I’m still testing negative for Covid. I hate doing the test though, poking around up one’s nostrils isn’t for the faint hearted

H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Happy to hear that you are still testing negative for Covid! 👏👏. I’m sure it isn’t pleasant going up one’s nostril!
Glad that your headache is gone and James is improving too! Yes, the younger generation do have to make allowances for us old folk! lol


I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

It’s a cold miserable morning here, winter is definitely on its way. I was hoping to get my daffodil bulbs replanted but it’s just too wet. Scoty has decided to go on his PlayStation, he must be one of the oldest Gamers  He said it’s too cold to potter in the garage today which I agree. So, I’m going to be listening to him getting angry at times when he can’t catch the bad guys on his game.🤪 Wonder if he will ever grow up ?
J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Jumping rope and eating ice cream outside.

k


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kids games, I wish I could still skip. I KNOW I can still eat ice cream, my wobbly tummy is proof 

L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Loved playing hopscotch when I was a kid. Still love eating ice cream! Yummy!


M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

My favourite game was hide and seek. I was so small and flexible back then and could hide in the tiniest places, no one could ever find me.
N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Never see kids playing hide and seek any more. I taught my granddaughter how to play hopscotch, she loved it. Both grandchildren loved playing the “snake“ game with the skipping rope squiggling on the ground. I think they both were laughing so hard they didn’t realize they were stepping on the ”snake”. lol
Those were the good old carefree days. Getting a group together to play baseball (didn’t matter if we had enough kids) we always made two teams. lol


O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh, those were the days! When it was time to come home my mother would stand on the front porch calling our names to come home in for supper. All the mothers in the neighborhood would do the same thing. Now the young kids have smart phones, no more yelling. 
P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Put a smile on my face Ann, I remember those days. I remember one family yelling for the kids and they added “and we’re having seiners and beans —- again“!! lol Or whatever they were having —- so we all knew. Those were the days! Yes, it is very quiet on the street now, no more yelling! 😥😥🥰🥰


Q


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Pleased that I grew up in the times when I did. We played out until it got dark in the spring/summer months without any cares. Went to bed tired out but happy. We were one of only a few people in our village to have a phone because we had a business. But I had no one to phone! We made dens, played hide and seek. Kids these days missed out on so much. I also loved to play rounders when we had enough for two teams.

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite nostalgic memories of the good old days. I used to spend hours, riding my bike or scooter with my friends and we always felt safe. I know bad things happened in those days too but it wasn’t put out in all the news back then so we weren’t aware of it as kids. Dad used to say that if anyone tried to grab me, to kick them on the shins and run. 
R


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

We crossed posts

R


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Really good advice from your dad. I must head for bed. Night night.
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rather early for you to be up Sandra, it’s only 4.30am in the uk isn’t it ? Hope you are ok.
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sweet dreams Sandra


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Too early for Sandra to be up. Thanks for stopping by. I’m off to bed too. See you in the morning!
Lots of good memories for all of us, we didn’t have a lot but boy we did have lots of friends and fun too!

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U have a good sleep Bonnie, see you tomorrow  
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Puffing for breath after reading what Scotys old aunt called craft days, so funny, while Scotys on his playstation and not winning you might hear him say he's having a craft day lololol, and with your hearing aids you'll hear him loud and clear lol
Q
Hahaha, we mixed up again , I blame the time delay in our countries lol


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very true what we got up to when we were kids, as you say Sue, there were bad men/ women in those days but it wasn't talked about. Things are so different these days, if a male office colleague just happened to touch a womans arm accidently, he'd be accused of assault, Once when Ron and I were out shopping, a little girl tripped and Ron went to help her, I pulled him back and told him he could be accused of molesting her, what a crazy world we live in hey ?
W


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Well, I finally got to sleep around 5am but stayed in bed until around 10am. I’ve been out for my walk inbetween the showers. Not doing much today because I am just toooooo tired! Maybe make a ginger cake later. One of my friends is phoning this afternoon and I am looking forward to the natter. Just started to read Cider with Rose by Laurie Lee.

Jan, that is so true what you say about assault these days. I can remember a boss back in the 1970’s who kept smacking us girls on the bottom until I kneed him in the privates. He didn’t do it again and couldn’t tell the big boss about it either. I left on my own accord a week later. It wouldn’t (hopefully) be allowed to happen these days

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'U' did the right thing there Sandra, these perverts think they can get away with murder. 
Save some ginger cake for me please, I made a lemon drizzle the other week, must make another. I love both ginger and lemon in anything.
Done a bit of washing, have to dry it indoors, too dull and murky out today. Got around to clearing my pantry out as well, a good day for having a tidy up for Spring lol.
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very nice to have a pick-up house for a change. My daughter offered to clean our house for our GD's Birthday Party which will be Saturday. She is having 6 girls from her city come to swim at our Community Center from 10am until noon. Then they are coming over for pizza and ice-cream cake. I am to a point where I would like to have one story house but when I have guests come over it's nice to have a second story to put all the clutter. 
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Well Ann, you’re going to have a lovely weekend. Gracie’s birthday on Saturday and Mothers Day on Sunday. Sounds a great idea too, pizza and ice cream, Gracie and her friends will love it, hope they share with you and Art. How old will Grace be turning ? 
XYZA


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

A lovely weekend ahead Ann, hope you all have a wonderful time.

Nice and warm here today and might do a bit of weeding in the back garden this afternoon. Shopping all done and fish and chips for tea tonight followed by more ginger cake. Must get out there and do some walking tomorrow to walk it all off, haha!

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Been trying thé Lady Shakes all week. One for breakfast and one for lunch then a normal dinner. They are very filling and seem to take away your sugar cravings. So far I’ve lost 2.2 kilo which I’m very happy with.
C


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Could the Lady Shakes be the same as Slimfast shakes in the UK? They do sound good but I like my food tooooooooo much! Must try them though as I want to be able to wear some nice summer clothes this year instead of the usual big top tents!

D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Played jacks with trading stationary and school with a chalk board. Tag was fun too!
Q


Emmy Cat said:


> We crossed posts
> 
> R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Emmy Cat said:


> We crossed posts
> 
> R


Rainy day meals 

S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Sunny out today — yay!! We are taking Archie home tomorrow. 😥😥🐾🐾 Yes sandj, we did play lots of games —- some we even made up as we went along! lol


T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Toys were fun back then. Barbie dolls were the best. I had a airplane type doll house for my Barbies.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

U were lucky sandj —- Barbie hadn’t been “invented” yet In my day! lol My sister was the lucky one. We used to play with “baby” dolls complete with the carrier and we shared clothes when we played. Memories! 


V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

BonnieP said:


> U were lucky sandj —- Barbie hadn’t been “invented” yet In my day! lol My sister was the lucky one. We used to play with “baby” dolls complete with the carrier and we shared clothes when we played. Memories!
> 
> 
> V


Very interesting that Barbie’s came later. My dad worked for Mattel and part of Metaframe. They did the hamster cages with the plastic tubes. So had Barbie’s and hamsters. It was great.

W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

We weren’t as lucky as you, great memories for sure. My pets were a stray cat (Snowball) and later a bunny (Thumpy). lol


XYZA


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

You were lucky if you had a cat named Snowball. I had a couple cats that were named Sunshine 

Z, A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Ah thank you, he was a great cat —- he was black with a white bib and four white paws. I was about three when I named him. Nothing wrong with the name Sunshine. Don’t know why I named him that. lol


B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Because it was probably snowing on the day you got the cat. 

C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Could be! lol


D


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Don't remember all the different pets we had as children, but I do remember going to the pet shop with my two brothers, and coming home with a fluffy yellow chick each. They were put in the garden and they ate all dads runner bean shoots. I believe they were given to another good home. he he. Those were the days.

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Excellent about the chicks. I found one a few years ago in the spring. Saved the chick from going into the road. Brought him to the pond area.

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Favourite pets of mine as a child were my black and white cat Charlie and my dog Ringo. I remember one cat, Bardy, who followed my dad and us kids out one day. Dad turned around to tell him to go home and the poor cat ran in front of a car and was killed. It was so sad, I remember Dad picking him up and taking him home, he couldn’t stop crying. I think that’s the only time that I saw my dad cry. We had a family burial in the back yard


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Good news Ann, I saw on ABC World News tonight that the candle company has raised $525,000 for Ukraine! 
Well done!


H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

How wonderful of the candle company raised all those $$$$ for Ukraine, those poor people need all the help they can get.
Nice moring here, up with the lark and done lots of hoovering, de-cobwebbing l.o.l. and a general clean, not washing windows today, there's always tomorrow. Now it's porrige and banana time for brekky, and coffee of course.
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I’m envious of your weather Jan. Its been a shocker here, icy wind and rain all day. I went out to feed the birds this morning and the rain felt more like sleet which we don’t normally get. I had to laugh at the galahs, they love the rain and they were swinging from the power wires and doing all sorts of contortions. 
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just reminded me of my aunt who lived in Oz, when she and hubby visited us she'd tell us about galahs, in her words' greedy baaastards ' l.o.l. she didn't mince her words lol.
I still have the 3 toy koalas she sent to my boys one Christmas.
Your weather sounds the same as we had to put up with all through March and April, I think it's sorted itself out now, we need a good drop of rain.Hope you have all recovered ready to fetch your puppy Sue.
K


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Keep looking at my cobwebs Jan. Maybe I'll get my feather duster out later. I have made two loaves and ten small rolls and the house is smelling lush. Also made a chicken jalfrezi for dinner tonight.

Had my new washing machine delivered and the man said my dinner smelled lovely. I hope it tastes as good.

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Love what your'e having for dinner tonight Jeannie, if I pop over will there be enough for me please ?lol I wish.
I've got homemade lasagne, my son made it and saved me a serve and popped in with it, he makes a mean curry too. It's clouding over and looks like we might get a drop of rain, hope so, save me watering.
M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kind of them to raise funds for a great cause. I wonder what was some of the popular scents. Today is suppose to be the hottest day of the year. It will be in the 90’s. Oh my!
L.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Mixed up letters. More M&M's for a snack. 

N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

My house guest is going home tonight after dinner. We will miss him very much, he’s very quiet just wish he wasn’t soooo big! lol Archie loves to follow hubby around and I am the food lady! Hard to believe two weeks have passed already.
Enjoy your dinners ladies, they sound yummy! 


N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Kind of them to raise funds for a great cause. I wonder what was some of the popular scents. Today is suppose to be the hottest day of the year. It will be in the 90’s. Oh my!
> L.


Newspaper said today that the candles had the vanilla scent for the Ukraine candles done up in yellow and blue. Door County is a tourist spot. I think they will double their profit this summer if they can keep up making the candles. I would think they will have a donation jar out by the register that will help also. 
O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh yes Ann, I also saw one gentleman who came from California to help!! WOW!!


P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Proud for the candle company to have made all that money for Ukraine, well done.
Aww Bonnie, you are going to miss Archie I’m sure but I expect he will be coming over for more holidays now. 
Yes Jan, we’re getting excited about picking up our puppy tomorrow. Its going to be a lovely Mother’s Day for me. I received a parcel from my younger daughter in Queensland yesterday which was a lovely surprise. I won’t open it until tomorrow.
Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Queen for a day.
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Registered Puppy, what a joy he/she will bring unto your household. The puppy will be keeping James, Scoty and yourself very busy. Once the puppy gets train what a treasure you will have for many years to come. 
My daughter did check into a Golden for our GD. The breeder she checked with, took her name and it probably will take a year before she gets the puppy. This gives them more time to really think if this is really what they want. I think my daughter is excited and I think the dog will be more her dog than Gracie. 
S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Sad tonight! Just got back from Grimsby, Archie was settled when we left. I think he was happy to be home but he’ll be alone for about an hour till the family gets home. Missing Archie already! 😥😥
Sue, that is wonderful news about your puppy and so exciting for the three of you! You will be busy for a bit but it is worthwhile!
Enjoy the new addition to your family!! 🐾🐾 Please keep us posted on her progress! ❤
Yes Ann, the time might give your daughter time to see if she is really serious, good luck to them.


T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The time wasn't right for you, I guess Bonnie that you couldn't wait the one hour with Archie until your daughter got home.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

U got that right Ann, traffic wasn’t too bad going but it does get busy as everyone wants to go to Niagara Falls. lol
Coming home was a bit heavier with lots of trucks heading to Toronto and beyond. It does make for a bit of a pain with heavy traffic. I emailed my daughter and sent a final pic of Jim and Archie together! 🐾🐾 I also went on Instagram and left a note but no answer yet. I’m assuming the flight was on time to Buffalo as I never heard anything from her when they were at the airport In Florida. Hopefully she emails me when she gets home. I’m sure they will be tired!! lol

V


----------



## tobo11 (Apr 1, 2017)

Wok


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Xmas in July is right around the corner 

Y


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

You got that right sandj! OMG, hard to believe! Just heard from my daughter, they have crossed the border and they are almost home! Yay, Archie will be pleased! lol


ZAB


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes, Christmas in July but my Birthday is in July, and I think we have a couple others who have Birthdays in July from the Kitchen!
Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zipping along, soon Archie will have his family. He sure wasn't left very long. Who knows what time feels like for a dog? Poor Archie maybe he felt he was abandoned for a while.
A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

A note from Carrie asking if Archie cried when we left? I don’t know, he looked his usual “sad” self! lol
I hope he didn’t feel abandoned! 😥😥


B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Certainly feel strange without Archie Bonnie, but I'm sure there will be other times for you to share his company . I bet he did wonder why you left him all alone, (if dogs think that way ) l.o.l. But oh the delight when he heard the key in the door. 
D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Do miss him Jan, especially when I went up to bed last night —- no escort and no greeter this morning! lol
Yes, I wonder what they “think” too. lol Looking forward to our next visit. 🐾🐾


E


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Each day I miss Emmy (avatar) so much. It would have been her birthday today and it would have been my dad’s birthday on 4th May. Might make a cake! 

I just discovered that my daughters two girls (grand daughters) are going to Florida for 10 days. They thought they were heading to Portugal but their dad and his girlfriend surprised them. Thankfully they get on well with his girlfriend who adores them as if they are her own. She doesn’t have children. The youngest one texted to say that they are going to be swimming with dolphins. Wish I could go along with them. Sneaked in their suitcase.

Been for my walk this morning and it is lovely and warm and a bit cloudy. I take photos for the BBC weather watchers and I have just posted a couple this morning.

Might have a clear out of a path in the back garden this Afternoon. My youngest son will be phoning this weekend, sometime.

Bonnie I hope you dont feel too sad. Sending You love and hugs.

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Florida eh ? what a treat for the girls. I made one of my famous cherry and marzipan cake to take to my g/sons when we gather there for a takeaway, might be chinese , turkish or indian, they put it to the vote and I go along with what ever they choose .
G


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Great Treat for the girls, Jan. I think when I was that age we went for a weeks holiday to my dads parents at Kidderminster! All day on the train there and another day back! Mind you it was back in the early 1960’s. I think we had one week in a caravan near Scarborough and it was hell. It rained most of the time, the dog wouldn’t settle, my mam hated it and let everyone know and I was glad to get back home! I think I was 10 years old at the time. 

Takeaway sounds good. We are having ham salad and whatever I decide to make cake wise. Not sure as the garden is beckoning. 

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Giving thoughts to Joan we haven't heard from her for a while, hope all is well with Dave--- and Joan of course.
H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Florida, what a lovely surprise for your two granddaughters Sandra! They will love it —- I know I do. Yes, you could have tucked yourself in one of their suitcases. Hoping to return there myself this fall. Feeling better as the day goes on, I know how you feel about missing your Emmy but you have many happy memories I’m sure. I think you should make a cake and we’ll all join you for a piece. lol Lovely of you to post weather watcher pics for the BBC, I’m sure it is very much appreciated. I know how much you look forward to your youngest son’s phone calls and especially his visits. Thanks for your love and hugs. 💕💕

G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Hope all is well with Joan and Dave. Was thinking of her the last few days. Wishing them both well and hope to see Joan back with us soon. Looks like we posted together Jan! lol


I


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

I also hope Joan and Dave are ok. My friend Joan used to be married to a Dave. They split but are still the best of friends.
I’ve decided on making a pineapple upside down cake. Then gardening.

J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

I will be going to a cooking demo on Weds that features a chef who cooks Indian food. 2 areas hospitals just opened. One is just for appointment and out patient only. Did you see the paint by number I posted from last week? I will post it here.

J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just Perfect for the Children's Ward. Yes, I did see your posting. Sandy you are really involved, what a great thing to do to learn to cook Indian food!
K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kind of cool. Yes exactly Ann they are placing it in a child’s ward. I painted about 5 numbers.
L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Kids will enjoy looking at this fun paint by number painting! Used to love doing paint by number but never had anything as pretty or big as this one! Nice to be involved sandj and good luck with your cooking class, sounds interesting!

L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Love the painting —- when do you think the painting will be done sandj?


M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

My thought is that it might be done. It was last Sunday the event. We were allowed to do 2-3 numbers and come back later so everyone would get a chance to help fill in numbers. This is what it looks like completed.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

No way, it looks wonderful and very cheery! Well done everyone!


O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh Sandj, your painting is so pretty, it'll look good in the childrens ward, well done.
P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Plus it was a lot of fun watching it being done.
Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quick responses today ladies! lol


R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really keeping up with our ABC lol.
S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

So far, so good Jan! Yay!


T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tangy sauces 
U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Under the sink surprises!


V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Very salty foods 
W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Watermelon

XYZA


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

X again! I got it yesterday with Xmas 

Y Z A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

You are the lucky one sandj!


ZA


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Zapped by the letter X 

A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

A big zap sandj!! Wonder where everyone else is? Britain will be dinner time, Tas will be sleeping, not sure what Wisconsin is up to? Very slow day today. We need some more excitement in the kitchen. lol


B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Beautiful sunny day here. Just doing some knitting today.
C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Cool here today, a bit sunny. What are you knitting? I’m taking it easy after washing all the towels we had on the floor for Archie. lol


D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Doing some knit squares and knit hearts. The squares are for a blanket and the hearts are a possible donation.

E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Endless squares, do you have many more to go to finish your blanket? Are the squares large? Do you have a pattern you use to knit the hearts? I could cast on the second sleeve for my son’s pumpkin sweater but just don’t feel like it! Good luck with your knitting —- at least you can switch if you get tired or bored.


F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Funny that you mentioned the squares. I just started sewing them together. But have a good amount to complete the blanket. About 9 inches. The library was teaching how to do different stitch squares online. I been doing it for a while. I do have some knit heart patterns. I have a coaster that is really cute. I may just leave the fringes off. It is a good size. Another one I just made. I like the size of it because it’s cast on 24. Something about using it with moms at the NICU but anyone can really use it or give it away. Plus some smaller patterns. I haven’t tried all but most of them. If you want I private message you some over the weekend.

G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Great offer sandj, sure that would be very much appreciated, thank you. Sewing the squares together is a real labour of love but they do look pretty when they are finished. Good luck! Just remembered that Ann was going to be busy with her granddaughters birthday party at her house. I wonder how the party is going?


H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

BonnieP said:


> Great offer sandj, sure that would be very much appreciated, thank you. Sewing the squares together is a real labour of love but they do look pretty when they are finished. Good luck! Just remembered that Ann was going to be busy with her granddaughters birthday party at her house. I wonder how the party is going?
> 
> 
> H


Happy birthday to her! When I get a chance this week I will message them to you 

I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I will be waiting, no rush, thanks again sandj. Yes, Haapy Birthday to her! 🎂🎂


J


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

A fabulous picture Sandy. So happy and cherry.
B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Bay City Rollers. Perhaps someone remembers them. They are from Scotland. Don’t know why I thought of them.
C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Childhood memories!! lol I do remember them but they were after my faves! lol


D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Do you recall “It’s A Saturday Night.”

E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

”Everyone” remembers that one. Just watched the video of them performing the song.
Lots of fun!


F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Fun for sure. There is a Elvis look a-like that does a weekly virtual concert but he live tonight. He sings some really good songs.
G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Great viewing —- love the impersonators especially Elvis! Enjoy!


H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Hi I won’t be at the show. He performs on the other side of the state 

I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I see, it would have been nice to go for a road trip! lol


J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Jumping up and singing. Like any rock star.
K


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Kicking butt and having lots of fun!


L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Long lives the King.
M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

May he live forever in our hearts!


N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra helpings! I had my GD Birthday party at the house today. I can't believe how much these girls have grown. Gracie's has friends from pre-school until 6th grade. She added a couple of new faces to her Birthday list. There were six young ladies at the house in & out of the house. I think they walked down to the park & back at least three times which was a mile walk. The night before the school had a dance. My daughter said that Gracie got home at 10 pm and up early to come over to my house. The girls started out going to the Community inside pool at 10am this morning. They stay at my house until 4:30pm. My daughter served pizza and carrot sticks plus the ice cream DQ cake. They were real grown-up using wine glasses filled with juice. ha ha
Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The next letter should be Y 
I was following Bonnie's thread that said X which I used.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

The next letter should be N
Sandy and I have almost gone through the alphabet ourselves today! Pretty quiet day but we had fun!! lol


N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

No, No, No so I am the one who goofed!!!
O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Oh wow someone else is in the kitchen. 

P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Pleased to have the company Sandy, funny it was just the two of us almost all day! 
Sounds like Gracie’s birthday party was a huge success Ann. I bet you and Art are pooped!
Nice of you to join Sandy and me. lol

Q


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Quite a lovely time all round for Ann and Art. How wonderful. They do grow up so quickly. I would love to see my sons children but he is still in a mood with me so I will have to bide my time. I think it was this time last year when I last saw them so they will be so grown up when I do see them. Probably married with their own children!!!

Lovely sunny day here with lots to do in the garden but DH has declared himself a day off but he is doing dinner tonight. Slow roast shoulder pork with all the trimming. Must go now and make the sage and onion stuffing plus some apple sauce. Catch up later with you all. Stay safe.

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really mad day here today. I woke up with some sniffles and a headache but I had been having sinus headaches for a few days. I had been doing the Covid tests at home which had been negative. Well, todays was positive, what a great Mothers Day gift to myself  I’m not feeling too bad compared with lots of other people but it meant that I couldn’t go with James to pick up Molly. So I stayed home and opened my gifts that my younger daughter has sent me. I received some flowers and cards too from James so despite getting this rotten Covid, I’ve had a lovely day.
Molly has settled in really well, she adores cuddles and is so affectionate. She had a good play earlier, running around the lounge room and exploring, she’s such a delight.
Ann, glad the birthday party went well, I bet Gracie had a fantastically fun filled day.
Sandy, love the paint by numbers, what a clever idea.
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rocky road treat for tonights after dinner ,
thats what Iv'e been making this morning, so easy -- if we have room because there'll be pudding to follow.
S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

So sorry Sue to hear that you have Covid. Hopefully, it is a mild case and you are back to your old self soon! Hugs 💕💕 Good to hear that Molly has settled in at her new home. Lots of fun to come, enjoy! Happy Mother’s Day to you Sue —- enjoy it the best you can. Take care!


T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sue I'm so sorry you have the wretched b *****d covid, it has a habit of spoiling all our lovely plans, Nice pressies from your kiddos, and Molly (love her name ) has put the icing on the cake. Get better soon love, enjoy the rest of your day xxx 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Bonnie, yes I’m hoping I just get mild symptoms like James did. I’m glad that I had my Covid shots and at least one booster.
Happy Mothers Day to you too for tomorrow, have a great day  
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U are so kind Jan for your best wishes. Yes, I still had a great day thanks.
V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Vegan chocolate

W


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Wishing you a speedy recovery Sue. I hope it is just a mild dose.

XYZ


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

X marks the spot I seem to keep getting X 

Y Z A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You always manage to find an X word, clever lady.
Zooming along to --
A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Apples, Oranges, and Bananas 

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Beans, beans and more beans,
C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Cauliflower, Carrots, Cabbage 

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dumplings, do-nuts, dingleberries 
E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Everything sounds great! lol


F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Finished making a pan of brownies (from scratch) for DH!


G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got to admire we girls for pleasing our dearest ones with brownies and Rocky road delights.
H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

How many Rocky Road Delights have you eaten so far Jan?
The Brownies are cooling now! lol
Yes, we love to spoil our families, don’t we!


I


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Potato peeler.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Ivory Snow laundry detergent


J


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Just started making a little knitted puppy dog for my great neice. She was born three days ago and called Alba. So many unusual names keep cropping up these days. 

K


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Keep thinking of Joan and Dave. Hoping all is well.
I agree Jeannie, many unusual names are popping up these days. What a lovely gift for your great niece, a knitted puppy.


L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

charliesaunt said:


> Potato peeler.


Welcome to the kitchen game charliesaunt


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Leaving the door open whoever wants to play, the kitchen always has room for one more. Welcome charliesaunt!

Sue, I am so sorry to hear that you and James caught the COVID. Art & I are schedule to get our second booster shot this coming Tuesday. Monday, tomorrow I am getting a couple of molds cut out and they will be doing a biopsy on them. 

Jeannie I like your idea of a knitted puppy for your great niece!
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mild case of Covid so far and hope it remains that way. I do feel quite tired today but that’s probably all down to our pup Molly. When she’s awake, she’s like a little rocket, she never stops but then she will just flop down in your arms and go to sleep. James has her crate in his bedroom, right next to his bed and she slept until 5.30 this morning. We’ve had some success with toilet training and a couple of slip ups here and there but she is already coming to us when we call her name. She is so adorable, I’ll try and send a picture later.
N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Julia’s cookies

K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nabisco brand cookies

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh, cookies must be on your mind this morning, Sandy. My DH usually has a handful of ginger snaps for breakfast along with coffee. I get up later than he does so he had to wait a while before I made the blueberry pancakes. Art likes them with lots of Pure Maple Syrup and I have my pancake with yogurt. We both had a couple of fresh strawberries with the pancakes. 
No sign of Joan yet, now I am beginning to worry....
P


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Pancakes for me please.
Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quiche would be nice, haven’t had one for a bit. lol Love making potato pancakes (outside) and topping them with Pure Canadian Maple Syrup! Yummy! I hope you enjoyed your pancakes Ann and I hope you saved some for Sandra!


R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

PLEASED TO TELL YOU ALL THAT JOAN AND DAVE ARE BOTH ALRIGHT, THEY HAVE HAD A TOUGH TIME OF IT, BUT DAVES ON THE MEND, JOAN HAS BEEN CATCHING UP ON HER SLEEP AFTER LOOKING AFTER DAVE AND THAT LONG OVERNIGHT WAIT THE OTHER NIGHT AT THE HOSPITAL, SORRY ABOUT ALL CAPS, BUT DIDN'T REALISE I HADN'T CHANGED TO LOWER CASE.
Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quite alright Jan! Thank you very much for the update on Joan and Dave. They had quite the ordeal and scare the other night. Joan, please take care of yourself and Dave and hope to see you back in the kitchen soon! Love and Hugs! xo ❤❤


R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Potato Pancakes are always good. I like the idea of having cookies for breakfast 
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Reminds me of Art, Sandy. Both of you are Cookie Monsters, ha ha
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Si Yes. I use to buy the Erin Breakfast cookies all the time!
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Time to think of summer bbq and lots of time outdoors! Sandy, I’m sure you spend lots of time in the Florida sun! lol


U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Usually for a walk or eating lunch. That’s it. It is to hot here! The air inside can get cold. 😎
V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very lucky you don’t have to worry about snow! lol I know it is hot where you are but it is nice when we go in Oct./Nov. the weather is still good. By that time it is pretty cool/cold here and it is nice to use the pool and get some sun and of course there is the shopping —- lots of bargains in Florida!! lol Hope we get to go this fall. 🙏🙏


W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Weeding is my task for this morning, I am determined to cut back a creeping plant that is taking over, even climbing up the wall, it has to be done before it gets worse, if only I could find an odd job gardener, just to help me. It'll take me more than today to tackle it, but a bit each day should do it. It's a nice cool morning so that makes garden work more pleasant.
X


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Xmas with no snow. Actually I miss the snow around the holidays. Everything here has gone up. Sticker shock at Panera bread recently. The ice coffee cup went up 20 cents.

Y, Z, A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

You just can’t win Sandy —- I think we are fighting a losing battle! Our gas is up to almost $8.00 US/gallon and it is still going up! Our take out restaurant is still holding prices but I know the prices will be going up! We definitely get a surprise every time we go shopping. Will it ever end? I wish our pensions would go up that fast. lol


ZAB


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Zoom at the gas pump. That is double of what we pay here.

A, B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

A crying shame, the prices are off the charts. Glad I don’t have to drive to work anymore!
I know, your gas prices are always lower than ours!


B


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Blimey, I dont think I could afford to go to work these days. Fuel is so expensive here in UK now. I have cut my trips out lately. Been for a lovely walk this morning and took some more photos for the BBC weather watchers. I did get one of my photos picked a few weeks ago. It was so foggy it could have been anywhere! Not sure what to do with myself this afternoon. Started to make a duvet cover ages ago and might have another go at it. I’ll show you all a photo when it is finished. Also half way through knitting my cardigan. I feel a bit flat today - big pants needed!

C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Come on Sandra —- you can do it! 💕 Good luck with your duvet cover and cardigan. Looking forward to seeing some of your weather photos. Everything is so expensive, I usually try to do three or four errands in one outing. Cashing in a winning lottery ticket 
today —- from December 28. My son added a lottery app to my iPad and found I had an $894.00 winning ticket.


D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Everything all cleared so the garden looks so much tidier, I found my lovely clematis under all the overgrown ivy and other pesky plants that have gone wild, I only just rescued it and now I've trained it up a trellis.
Time for lunch now and I think I've earnt a nice salmon sandwich and coffee.
Congrats on your lotto win Bonnie.
D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Do enjoy your salmon sandwich and coffee Jan, you have definitely earned it! Glad you found your clematis and have it trained to go up the trellis!
Enjoy your lunch!


E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Elephant ears pastry.
F


----------



## Londonlady (Aug 22, 2017)

Kitchen sink


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

First class win there Bonnie - well done to you. Thank you for the encouraging words.
I won £140 last week on our lotto here in UK. I am going to get some fabric with the cash to make a king size quilt cover for our bedroom.

G


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Great to see you LondonLady!

H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Heavy cream in the coffee 

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Filo pastry, never heard of elephant pastry sandj .lol
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

---got the alphabet mixed up again lol, so where shall we start ?


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Had a good afternoon and back on finishing off my patchwork duvet cover for the spare bed. I just need to do the other side - which will be plain. This was started a while back and discovered it only a few days ago and thought that I must finish it. Sadly I haven’t anymore of the fabric and the sides were a bit short so I had to put some darker blue on there. 

I (I think!)


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

I meant to say, don‘t look too closely at the decor as we have that to finish off decorating! One day……….

J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just can't imagine there isn't a craft that you can't do, Sandy! You are one talented young woman at heart. Everything you touch is well done.

I had second booster shot today, I have been on cloud nine ever since I had it done. After the jab I had to go back with some paperwork. The pharmacy is connected with the grocery store. I stop off at the store and was walking out without paying. It is a good thing the clerk knew my name. I felt like a fool, and I told her I have been super tired ever since I had that booster. That's exactly what I did today slept not much knitting for me today.
K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kind of you to say that Ann. I am going to watch a chef tomorrow that will cook a rice dish. I will try and post a photo.

L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Lost on KP! I haven’t been on for a bit, I haven’t been get my update notifications. Will have to check more often! lol You were pretty lucky too Sandra, good on you. You’re welcome, we all need a little encouraging sometimes. You have been very busy working on your duvet cover, looking forward to seeing a pic of it —- always busy! OMG Ann, you better get some rest after #4. We don’t want to have to bail you out of jail. Sandy, enjoy watching the chef tomorrow, a rice dish sounds good. I wonder why we keep getting mixed up Jan? lol We’re having too much fun, I guess!


M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My excuse for getting mixed up Bonnie is missing some of the replies lol.
It's raining here this morning, not cold though, I'm off to market rain or shine, need some excersise and fresh air. 
N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Needed this rain for the garden. Managed to get my runner bean poles up yesterday. When the weather cheers up I'll put in the beans that are doing well in the greenhouse. 

Finished the little puppy dog I was knitting for my great niece Alba. Looks really cute.

O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

No problem Jan, it is funny that when we post ”suddenly” another post shows up with the same letter. I’m finding that I’m not receiving notifications when one of you lovely ladies post. Anyone else having this issue? I’m still not receiving the daily Digest either. That’s okay, I’m just happy to be back with my friends. Our weather is good so far, supposed to warm up more today. Have a great time at the market!


O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Okay Jeannie, you beat me to N! lol Sounds like your garden is coming along well. That is wonderful news that you finished your little dog for your great niece Alba, congrats!


P


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Please show us a photo of the little dog, Jeannie.

Thank goodness its raining as our gardens were getting really dry. Just been to the drs for a smear test, yuk but at least it is over and done with. 

Back to doing more on the duvet cover this afternoon. Might have a pizza for tea tonight with some chocolate cake to follow.

Hope you enjoy the market Jan, is the wool lady there on a wednesday?

Sandj - 2 of my grand children are at Florida right now - what is the weather like?

Take care everyone and I’ll drop by later tonight with some hot toddies and home made sausage rolls.

Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quick like a bunny you were Sandra. I don’t blame you with the smear —- yuk, but as you
say —- at least it is done. Good luck with your duvet cover and pizza and chocolate cake sound really good, enjoy! I haven’t had brekkie yet but have a loaf of bread going in the bread machine. Looking forward to your homemade sausage rolls and hot toddies tonight! See ya later!


R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really pleased with my shopping trip, bought red geranium plants also some trailing lobelia for my hanging baskets, all I need now is a few little white flowers, I'm going to make a red, white and blue arrangement for the Queens jubilee. --Don't go past the wool lady, I DO NOT need more wool,
S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Strong will you have Jan, staying away from the wool lady! Good for you. 👏👏
Nice that you were able to get some lovely plants for the Queen’s Jubilee, sounds great. 
Now you can take a bit of a break, hope your weather has cleared up.


T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

The sun is trying its best to come from behind the rain clouds, we did need the rain so I'm not complaining, -- saves watering the garden. lol.
U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

U need the rain for the garden for sure but it is nice to have a nice sunny day. Yes, rain for the garden, Jim has his rain barrels all set up for the summer to water his garden. It usually works out okay. I know you’re not complying Jan —- not like you. Nice to be able to finally open the windows early in the morning —- it has been too cold! lol Brrrrr…….


V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very sensible of Jim having his rain barrels ready to catch the rain.I've just checked our weather, more rain tomorrow but brightening up for the weekend. 
I'm having pizza and salad for my evening meal (dinner) with bought trifle for after, the trifles come in a two pack so another one for tomorrow, they are quite yummy. I prefer my own, but to make a small one just for me isn't really worth the trouble. Mine are oozing
with sherry 🥳 
W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Watch out for that sherry in the homemade trifle Jan. lol Haven’t had pizza for a bit, would be nice. Lovely treat for you having trifle for after and bonus —- one for tomorrow, yummy! Enjoy!! Yes, Jim is always busy doing something inside/outside. He grew up on a farm so he likes to be busy outside when the weather permits. He has planted a lot of onions this year. He has seeds from the Amish onions I bought one year when we made our relish. He had never seen onions that big before, they were huge. lol He’s hoping he will have some luck, although the Amish have better soil than we do. lol It is supposed to be warm and rain on Sunday. 😥☔


XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You'll have to let Mrs. Bridges have some of James' onions, she makes a mean onion relish, and as you know she always makes use of James the chauffeurs rhubarb, and she always admires his huge marrow lol. 
A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

A big load of onions I think we’ll have this year Jan! Yes, I forgot Mrs. Bridges does make a mean onion relish (we make cucumber relish), I usually freeze most of our rhubarb for the winter. James does have a great rhubarb patch and I do remember that Mrs. Bridges does admire his huge marrow. lol 🥰🥰


B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Really not to bad where I am at. We had a few days in the 90’s. But it has been mostly breezy and sunny. It hasn’t been to humid. Not much rain either. We will be getting into the rainy season soon.

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> You'll have to let Mrs. Bridges have some of James' onions, she makes a mean onion relish, and as you know she always makes use of James the chauffeurs rhubarb, and she always admires his huge marrow lol.
> A





BonnieP said:


> A big load of onions I think we’ll have this year Jan! Yes, I forgot Mrs. Bridges does make a mean onion relish (we make cucumber relish), I usually freeze most of our rhubarb for the winter. James does have a great rhubarb patch and I do remember that Mrs. Bridges does admire his huge marrow. lol 🥰🥰
> 
> 
> B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Chef Erwin did a heart healthy rice dish with spices vegetables and cranberries. Using vegan broth. I think it was letter C.
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Delicious, did you get samples? 
E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Every pic makes you want to dig right in! Hope you had a great time Sandy. Thanks for sharing the pics and the recipe! 🥰🥰


F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Funny you ask that about samples. I ended up getting 2 small plates. It was good!

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gee, since you provide the recipe, I might have to make it. Sandy, do you think you will try making it at home? I have most of the ingred. in the house except the Moroccan Spice. 
H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

I may sometime. The chef did one with squash soup last month. I didn’t go to that one. But next month is doing something with vegetables. I plan on doing that one. The seasoning it good.
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just eating the samples will keep me going. ha ha I had squash soup before, I liked it but I know Art won't like it. He doesn't care for squash. If I cook or bake I make sure both of us will eat it. 
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kitchen news-- Mrs. Bridges has organised a mystery trip, James has booked an 8 seater coach and will drive us. Bring warm clothing and waterproofs just in case the weather turns wet and windy. A meal will be laid on for our arrival. Now isn't that exciting girls . 🥳 
L


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks lovely Sandy, wish I had been there as I love rice dishes and might make it.
Jan keep me a seat I could do with seeing his rhubarb patch! 😂 

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Might be disappointed Sandra, you won't see James rhubarb or his marrow because we won't be in the garden till next week, this is just a mystery trip.
N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

No way Jan, it has been a very long time since we have been on a trip —- let alone a mystery one! Thanks for letting us know Jan, please save me a seat too. The trip does sound very exciting, see you soon!


O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh, by the way, just got my FIRST daily KP Digest in my inbox!



P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pleased for you getting your first daily KP digest Bonnie, I'll book your seat along with Sandras for the trip, I hope the others are able to join us, also if you feel you need to wear a mask that;s fine, I'll be wearing one just to keep safe. 
Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Quick breakfast this morning. Before some knitting and then off to work.
R


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Really looking forward to this trip. Do we need to bring anything along with us Jan? Feel a bit sad about the rhubarb though, haha!

Sandj - what are you knitting? I am torn this afternoon between knitting my cardigan, doing some weeding or getting on with the duvet cover. Having a cuppa right now. Shopping done this morning with my mask on but not many others were wearing them. I’ve heard of 5 people lately who have got Covid, all in the North East (UK).

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Simply prayer heart squares and knit blocks. I’m trying to get a few heart squares together for a young lady that sends letters to spread kindness around the world. She lives in Arkansas. I thought she could do something there for the local people with the heart squares.

T


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

That is so kind Sandj. What a lovely thing to do. Sending you love and hugs.

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U might need a small overnight bag Sndra in case we get stranded and have to find an hotel.
V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Very sunny here today 

W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

We are about the same Sandy! Enjoying the “heat” after a long, cold winter and lots of snow! lol Enjoy your day! ☀☀


XYZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-comfort if James can sit next to me! Plan on me taking this mystery trip. 
I have been knitting for battered women a scarf and a hat. Did you ever use Scarfie from Lion Brand yarn? The yarn will make a scarf it's all garter stitch, easy and fast. 
Y, Z or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You have to remember Ann, James will be driving and doesn't need distracting, so no my dear you can't sit next to him, behave .l.o.l.
Lovely of you to knit for those poor women, I'm sure they will be appreciated.
Z or A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Zero vegetables with dinner tonight. Had pizza with cheese only.
A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

A pizza to me needs to be deluxe with lots of veg. 
No one can distract James when he is driving. But watch out the poor man will have to go into hiding when we meet our destination. What hunk he is!!!!
B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Black Olive is a No on my pizza 

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Certainly is a hunk is our James, I think he has a boy friend !! Mrs. Bridges and I think it would be a good idea to cancel the trip and wait till Joan is able to come, we don't want to leave her out.
Those wretched slugs have nibbled some of the bedding plants I bought to put in my hanging baskets, so I'm off to town to buy some more this morning.
D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Darn slugs Jan —- bugs, bugs, bugs are everywhere and they especially love your plants. Shame you have to buy new plants! 😥
I also think it is a good idea to postpone the mystery trip till Joan and Sue are up to travelling again. Hopefully that will be soon! 🥰 James is certainly in demand! lol 


E


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Every year I end up getting my little plants nibbled by slugs so this year DH put some nematodes down and I haven’t seen any at all. Fingers crossed that this does the job. They are supposed to be safe where there is any wildlife, especially birds.

Been to Uppingham market this morning and going to have a walk this afternoon. Only downside is the pesky wind! It’s so windy here today. DH not feeling too good so I might just make some Leek and Potato soup for tea tonight with some strawberries to follow. 

I think it would be a good idea to put the mystery trip back until Joan and Sue are up to coming along.

My mam once went on a mystery trip and I asked her where she had been. She said she didnt know as it was a mystery? It turned out that they had been to Morpeth. We used to live in the north east at the time. She did bring back a lovely conifer though and it had to be cut down years later when it was nearly taller than the house!!!

F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Fun time Sandra trying to keep up with bugs, slugs and nightly visits by animals to the gardens.
It sure keeps DH busy! lol Enjoy your walk this afternoon (I guess you’ve already been), hope DH feels better soon. Enjoy your potato and leek soup for your tea, it sounds yummy. Funny mystery trip your mum went on, that conifer sure grew big! lol
Looking forward to our mystery tour when Joan and Sue are up to travelling again.


G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Going green and eating healthy vegetables.

H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Happy, healthy menus for everyone!



I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Internet recipes 

J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Joining in the fun and trying new recipes.


K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kobe Steakhouse 

L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Looking forward to having a steak on the bbq.



M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Maya type cooking 

N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

New appliances.



O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Orange cereal box
P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Pickles


Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quiet, isn't it? Kitchen isn't the same without Joan and Sue. Miss them both and looking forward to our Mystery Trip. I also miss the Double and Triple Word Games. No one wants to play them anymore. Another reason why I miss Joan and Sue, they usually played.
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Licorice for a movie snack. I can’t seem to get on Double 12 and 13 but will try again 

M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Making the best with our other missing kitchen friends. 


N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Really messed up with our alphabet —- there are only three of us in the kitchen right now! lol



S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sliding away, I don't know about this new KP???? At least Bonnie is here that is one good thing. 
Sandy, if you go into my name then look what I participate in then you should find Double and triple letter game. 
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Temperamental new site! Sometimes during the day I miss my kitchen notifications. Don’t know why, happen to anyone else?


U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U get kitchen notifications? The only way I can find the kitchen is going into my avatar look under following. Thats all I find all the topics that I follow. 
V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Uncle Frank’s zucchini cake was always the best!



BonnieP said:


> Temperamental new site! Sometimes during the day I miss my kitchen notifications. Don’t know why, happen to anyone else?
> 
> 
> U


T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very special I am Ann. Yes, I get notification, that‘s why I can answer so quickly If I’m on line.


W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

What! Well Bonnie you deserve to be Special after what you went through to get back on KP. 
I might do some knitting and then do my nightly reading until I fall asleep. See you 
X, Y ,Z


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

X-tra step, only me! lol Happy knitting Ann, enjoy your reading and see you tomorrow! 


YZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

A.M - 8.00---here I am bright and early, lots of jobs to do with my nw plants, got the pots, tubs and hanging baskets all ready, now to fill them with pretty flowers. Home made chicken pie, broc. and a few chips for my dinner, cheese, crackers and grapes for after.-- and a glass or two of red wine of course l.o.l.
Hope Sue and Joan are alright, we so miss them.
B


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Be kind and safe some for me Jan. Your pie sounds lush. We are having home made lasagne and chips, as I have got Ian and family coming round. Can't wait. 

I've transplanted some of my runner bean plants into the veg patch at last - everything seems very late this year.

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Chips and lasagne sounds good, it'll be great to have Ian and family, anything for afters ?
So far no plants in the tubs yet, I got sidetracked and pulled some dreaded ivy off the back wall, then sprayed the rest with strong weed killer, I hate the damn stuff. The wall seperates us from the Methodist church ground, thats where it's creeping from. Hope your runner beans do well.
D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Darn weeds are hard to keep up with —- dandelion time here! Such a pretty yellow —- NOT!!
Your dinners both sound lovely Jeannie and Jan, but I haven’t had brekkie yet —- lol!!
Looking forward to another warm and sunny day. 


E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Enjoyed your brekkie I hope Bonnie, eggs, bacon and tomatoes and a slice of fried bread ? lol.
I had toast and thick cut bitter orange marmalade, I love it and it's good mixed in a cake mixture too.
My prob is I like sweet stuff too much lol.
F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

French toast at a French Cafe 

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Goodness me --ooh la la !!!
H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Hope you eat something good today 

I


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

I’ve been busy in the garden today. Feel tired out now but lots of weeds in my composter. Off for a shower then ham salad for tea with strawberries and cream. Have a lovely evening. G&T’s tonight!
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just the same as you Sandra, gardening most of the day, now I look out the window and feel very proud of myself, a good days work in the lovely sunshine, and yes I put my sun cream on .
Having indian take-away with family tonight, I'm all showered and ready to be collected by my son. Enjoy your evening and of course your G & T's
K


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Kitchen is waiting for me! I’m waiting for my cinnamon buns to finish their rise so I can bake them! Yummy, if I do say so myself! lol
You ladies have been busy in your gardens doing all that weeding, enjoy your dinners tonight and just relax! Jan, I only had whole wheat toast with homemade freezer strawberry jam, a part of a banana, a grapefruit and a small glass of OJ to take my pills for my brekkie. lol
Usually enjoy the full brekkie (eggs etc) when we go to Daytona Beach, Florida. 


L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Lucky you Bonnie. There was a place called the Cinnamon Inn near Mount Dora, Florida. A mother and daughter ran the place. If you stayed overnight you had cinnamon buns for breakfast. Looked like a fun place. Never got there.

M


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

My favourite, cinnamon buns with lots of icing.

All the family fed and watered and gone home again. Lots of fun in the garden with the two little grandaughters.

N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Need to separate the buns, bag and freeze when they cool. I make the icing and we put it on when we eat them (then you can put as much icing on as you want) lol
Glad you had a nice visit with your family Jeannie. The girls must be getting big, they grow so fast from one visit to the next. Now you can relax. 🥰
Sandy, I’ve never heard of the Cinnamon Inn in Mount Dora. Will have to check with our Daytona drivers if and when I get back there! lol Sounds like a wonderful brekkie! Yummy!!


O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Oh it closed. But I heard the cinnamon buns were wonderful. Some great bakers out there!

P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

sandj said:


> Oh it closed. But I heard the cinnamon buns were wonderful. Some great bakers out there!
> 
> P


Put visit Mount Dora, Florida if you haven’t. It is a great little town with lots of little cute shops and afternoon tea, and restaurants.

Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Probably a couple drivers might remember the place as they go to Mount Dora for tours (I haven’t gone), I’m too busy shopping! lol One day it would be nice to go for the outing.
I’m sure the area close to the Inn must have smelled like heaven! lol 💕


Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quite a few changes since COVID at least by us. A lot of restaurants were sold and started by new owners. Some of them the food is just as good if they kept the same cooks. Others not as good. 
Is this the same by you? 
R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

R fave is still going strong —- maybe a few new wait staff but we still know everyone and they know me over the phone and Jim when he picks up! lol
We are still doing takeout!


S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Some of the restaurants closed for a little while or did takeout only. A few closed. A small downtown area is added outside dining. They are still doing that. Good weather so a few options. 

T


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

The cinnamon buns sounds lovely. I should be tired out after my day of gardening but here I am at 1.16am and wide awake. Might do some knitting while watching the Eurovision on catch up. Well done to the Ukraine! A hot toddy is needed! 

U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

U poor thing Sandra, yes, you should be sound asleep right now! I hope you are tired after your knitting! Yes, the cinnamon buns were excellent if I do say so myself. lol
You have our permission to sleep in tomorrow —- which it already is for you! lol


V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Vines with grapes. 

W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

White Wine


XYZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra White Wine for me, I have been knitting up a storm. To save on postage I am sending the hats and scarves with my brother when he goes back home. My friend Jeanne knits for the battered women in her area. Last year I sent everything out by postage. Since my brother lives near her he will be delivering what I have knitted to her. He is coming our way for the burial of my one brother who pasted away this past Feb. This will be Memorial weekend.
YZ or A


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Woke at around 9.30am. The hot toddy helped! I managed to knit quite a bit during the night of my cardigan sleeve. Hopefully get it finished some time this week. Not doing any gardening today except plant some more sunflower seeds as something has managed to nip the tops off the last ones. I should have covered them with netting as I think it was pigeons.

XYZ or A


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

A big apology as I am out of sync again with the Alphabet, doh!!!!!!

Happy Sunday! 😃 

B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

You have been very busy Ann. Good way to save on the postage, especially when you have so much knitting to send. We will save you some extra white wine, you earned it! lol
At least you will have closure with your brother’s burial, it is a long time to wait. I know Jim’s parents weren’t buried till the spring as they can’t bury in the winter months.


ZA


Emmy Cat said:


> Woke at around 9.30am. The hot toddy helped! I managed to knit quite a bit during the night of my cardigan sleeve. Hopefully get it finished some time this week. Not doing any gardening today except plant some more sunflower seeds as something has managed to nip the tops off the last ones. I should have covered them with netting as I think it was pigeons.
> 
> XYZ or A





Emmy Cat said:


> A big apology as I am out of sync again with the Alphabet, doh!!!!!!
> 
> Happy Sunday! 😃
> 
> B


Boy, Sandra, you had a nice lay in. I guess the hot toddy did the trick! 
Don’t worry about the alphabet, it’ll straighten itself out! lol 🥰
Hard to keep up with the pesky pigeons in the garden, good luck!
Happy Sunday! ❤


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Problems posting!


C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Coffee time and boy do I need it, I've been planting my tubs and baskets while the sun isn't on the front of the house, so I had a nice place in the shade to work in. Dinner with family later, and my g/son and wife are bringing the great grands to see me after lunch.
D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Do enjoy your time with g/son, wife and great grands Jan. Sounds like you have been very busy with your planting. Enjoy your coffee break and dinner with your family later!


E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eee I'm glad I got that job done while I was in the shade, it's 1.00 pm now and really hot out there.
I forgot to include my darling great g/daughter Lilly, I'll see her too, Mummy and Dad are picking her up from Matts parents, she had a sllep over with them, she'll have so much to tell me, she's 6 yrs old., Baby George will be 18 months next month.
F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Fresh vegetables grown from the garden. A friend posted yesterday that her tomato plant has cherry tomatoes on it. She did nothing. They came back from last year.

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Great to have free tomatoes from last years plant, I love those little cherry tomatoes, they mix in nicely with other salad ingredients. 
H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Happy Sunday! The tomatoes looked real good in the photo. I think they were in the right shady spot. 

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm having a very happy Sunday and hope you all are too.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

sandj said:


> Vines with grapes.
> 
> W





Emmy Cat said:


> A big apology as I am out of sync again with the Alphabet, doh!!!!!!
> 
> Happy Sunday! 😃
> 
> B





Glenlady said:


> I'm having a very happy Sunday and hope you all are too.
> J


 Hallo Jan - remember me? Enjoy your happy Sunday. My happy Sunday will be next week, Susan will be here from Saturday and we will be having our belated Christmas Lunch!!!! 
Dave is a lot better now.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hallo Jan - remember me? Enjoy your happy Sunday. My happy Sunday will be next week, Susan will be here from Saturday and we will be having our belated Christmas Lunch!!!!
Dave is a lot better now.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Joan (I know I’m out of order), so nice to see you back in the kitchen, you have been missed dearly! ❤
Great news that Dave is feeling better and Susan will be visiting next weekend! 💕💕
Have a wonderful visit and again WELCOME BACK! ❤❤

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm so pleased to see you here as will the others. Very good news that Dave is a lot better, very scary time for you both. When you feel up to it, let us know and we'll be off on the mystery trip.
Good news also that your Susan will be with you, and you'll have a lovely belated Christmas lunch. 🥳 
Is she staying with you for a few days, or does work get in the way?. But however long she's with you will be great.
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kisses to everybody lol. 
L


----------



## jjhaaz1969 (Mar 13, 2019)

joanmary1 said:


> This game asks for words that are associated with cooking or the kitchen.
> 
> I'll it start with
> 
> Omelette


Eggs


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ittle drop of rain here, do the plants good lol.
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Must have the rain for the plants but not the weeds!!
Susan be here from Saturday till Thursday.- the first time since September!!

N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Might get some rain this afternoon too Jan! We do need it and Jim will be happy —- he won’t have to water the gardens. lol Just stewed up some rhubarb from the garden and put one ZipLoc bag in the freezer for later! Waiting for the pandesal buns to finish rising so I can bake them. Finally going in the shower! lol
Take it slow and easy Joan, we haven’t been doing much in the kitchen except Jan said Mrs. Bridges has planned a mystery tour for us. Now, we must wait for Sue to come back. I hope she’s not feeling as tired as she was. I’m sure she’s enjoying her new family member “Molly”!


N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Joan, very funny, we posted together! Nice visit you and Dave will have with Susan. I’m sure there is so much to catch up on.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Plenty of rain here at the moment. We certainly need it for the garden. A bit chilly too and we have lit the fire.


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

Cookies


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite a nice drop of gentle rain here now, not cold enouh to light the fire though.
I'm really pleased because it'll settle my plants in nicely.
Had Hungarian goulash for dinner at DIL's, her Dad was Hungarian so she knows how to cook it to perfection , yumeeee.
R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Really nice dinner Jan, glad you enjoyed it. It is close to 90F here and we have our a/c on fiord the first time. No rain yet. lol


S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

boring knit said:


> Plenty of rain here at the moment. We certainly need it for the garden. A bit chilly too and we have lit the fire.


Italian cooking. Sounds nice a belated holiday.

J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Quiz at Chef School 

R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Really like watching cooking competitions on TV


S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Supermarket chain here has a cooking school. You sign up for a class. 

T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

That sounds wonderful Sandy! Have you taken many classes?


U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Utensils I haven’t taken any. Someone I know kept taking them until she moved to Mexico. She really seemed to have had fun with the classes. They did all kinds of classes. Even a gingerbread house around the holidays.

V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very interesting! A health food store here has run classes to make soups. My girlfriend took it and gave me copies of the recipes —- a couple sounded pretty good but I didn’t make them as it was summer and soup didn’t appeal to me. lol

W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

We have the American Pie Council here every year. It was better years ago. I did a few volunteer jobs there. Was a pie judge. I ate pie for 2 days.

x y z a


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

You must have been “sick” of eating pies after eating them for two days! lol
Lots of different flavours for sure!


ZA


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Absolutely. The second day a person told about the pies that needed to judged and they were runners up. There several of those. I did those too. What was a few more pie samples. Ha Ha

B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Big choices to make, not sure I would like that “job”!



C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Cutting pies was another job. A few were frozen. Plus you had to get the pies out of the freezer.

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Don't know if I would eat pie for a while if I ate pie for two days. Did you eat anything in between each bite of pie when you were a judge Sandj? How to clear your mouth for each tasting pie. 
Did you drink water in between bites? 
E.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Dull knife wouldn’t work too well, would it? lol



E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

End of the day, just have to fold the last of the laundry and then off to bed. See you tomorrow.


F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got to tell you girls, when Lilly came with baby George and Mummy and Daddy yesterday I taught Lilly how to knit, I cast on 10 sts, in thick wool and kid size needles, done a few rows then we started with me behind her saying the little rhyme, and in no time she picked it up, I'm soooo proud of her, Hayley sent me a phone video of her doing it when they got home. Mum & Dad are pretty impressed too.
We got more rain today.
H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Hoorah Jan, I’m sure you were very proud of Lilly, very impressive I’d say! The tradition will continue in your family! Maybe baby George might want to learn to knit in a few years —- you never know! Congrats you are a great teacher!!
We are supposed to get rain, just brought the paper in and it feels very muggy! Ugh!!


I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm so pleased for Lilly, she's always eager to learn, she reads well too for a 6/1/2 year old.
Yes who knows, baby George might want to learn to knit, Lilly will be able to show him l.o.l
J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Jan you are so funny and upbeat! It will be fun to see if George asks Lilly to teach him to knit. lol So happy I joined the kitchen back in 2019. A big thank you to Joan for starting this thread!


K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

BonnieP said:


> Jan you are so funny and upbeat! It will be fun to see if George asks Lilly to teach him to knit. lol So happy I joined the kitchen back in 2019. A big thank you to Joan for starting this thread!
> 
> 
> K


Keeping the tradition alive - well done Lilly!! I was taught when I was seven. I can't remember who taught me as my Mother, both Grandmothers and several Aunts were all knitters.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Looking back, I was about the same age as you Joan. Oh, those tight stitches and dropped ones too but I kept at it. Please keep us posted on Lilly’s progress Jan.


M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Mummy told me Lillys making a scarf for a puppy--- don't know if that's a hint that they might get one l.o.l. I'm afraid she will be unlucky as neither parents want a dog.She will have to share with her great aunties two, and great uncle and aunts two. I'll keep you up dated on her progress.
I've got 2 hunky men coming to look at my guttering, I think it's blocked or it may need repairing, we shall see after they've inspected it.
N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Naughty, naughty Jan! Two hunky men coming to check your gutters. What will James say?
Poor Lilly, I guess she can dream about having her own puppy. lol
Will be interesting to see what Lilly creates, looking forward to updates.


O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh James won't mind, he knows I'm a flirt, l.o.l.
I've just harvested a few sticks of rhubarb, so rhubarb and orange and a pinch of ginger crumble in the making later.
P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Perfect!


Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite a treat to have homemade rhubarb crumble, with a dollop of ice cream.
R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Rhubarb is just starting here, stewed some for Jim and froze three cups — wish our strawberries were ready! Love rhubarb crumble Jan, a very nice treat for you especially with a dollop of ice cream! Enjoy!!



S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sure hope you enjoy your rhubarb crumble and ice cream.

We're having smoked haddock and broccoli tonight. We shall have a fresh fruit snack this afternoon!

T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

That sounds wonderful Joan, enjoy!


U


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Unwell today with those pesky headaches back. Phoned the dr and he has put me on 2 weeks course of antibiotics because he thinks it is a sinus infection. No sure if this is a good idea as I haven’t seen him. Oh well, I’ll give them a go.

Jan - well done for teaching the little one to knit. I have taught all 4 of mine and it is the youngest who has continued with it. She has made scarves, cowls and a blanket for their (3) cats. 

I’ve picked some rhubarb but there is only me in the house that will eat it.

I got a lovely text from my youngest son yesterday as he arrived at his holiday/work destination.

Knitting a bit this afternoon and maybe have a little nap as I have slept rubbish lately due to the headaches. DH still not well and feeling sorry for himself so it’s is a house of sickness at the moment. Big pants on though. Sending love and hugs to you all and catch up later.

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very sorry to hear those pesky headaches are troubling you again, did you ever get an appointment with a neurologist Sandra. There must be something they can do .
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

With everyone picking their rhubarb, I need to go and find some for myself. I might have to take a trip over by my daughter's place. I like anything with rhubarb! I especially like the sauce that Sue told me. Make the rhubarb sauce with orange juice and cut out the sugar. Did someone say that Sue will be returning next week. Can't wait until we are all together so we can take off on that Mystery Tour. 
X Y Z


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Xtra rhubarb still to come Ann. Good luck getting rhubarb at your daughter’s, such a short season so we have to enjoy it while we can! lol Have never tried to make it with OJ. Not sure if Sue is back next week, I know she was very tired. My girlfriend is going through the same thing, so tired. It will be nice to go on the mystery tour that Mrs. Bridges has arranged for us, very exciting! 


YZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes, Bonnie you need to try the rhubarb sauce with OJ. I am a diabetic 2 and this is one way that I can still enjoy the season of rhubarb. I usually make a rhubarb torte. My son really likes it. 
Like you said the season is short for rhubarb. We were having some really nice summer like days tomorrow the temp. will be dropping for a while. It seems like Memorial Day weekend is always cold and rainy. 
Z A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

A new recipe to try. Our weather has been pretty good the last few days, was supposed to rain all day today but not to be —- Jim was only able to fill one barrel, then the sun came out and it was lovely. We had the windows open. This is our Victoria Day long weekend and Friday is supposed to be about mid 80’s, Saturday about 70 and Sunday about 60, not sure about Monday —- probably rain (as usual). lol Who knows this could all change as the week goes on. lol



B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Exactly we has crackers and water. That was it. The samples just kept coming.

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

All we need is for us all to be back together,because we are such a happy gang and miss the ones who can't be with us.
Off to market today, also pop into Aldi, great bargains to be found.
Oooops sorry gone out of order again silly me lol


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Be fun looking for bargains, We're off to the Optometrist To get Dave's eyes checked after hus cataract surgery. He will need new glasses. 
I've heard from Sue, she hopes to be back in the kitchen soon. This Covid takes a a while to get over.

C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Covid seems to be everywhere, please be careful when you are out and about! Enjoy your shopping trip Jan, hope you find some great bargains. Joan, hope Dave’s eye exam goes okay, still waiting for my cataract surgery appointment. 😥
Looking forward to Sue’s return and then our kitchen will be complete! ❤

D


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Asked the dr if I can be referred to a neurologist and he wants to treat these headaches as a sinus infection for now, so I am on antibiotics. Felt really sick and dizzy this morning. Lovely weather and all I want to do is lay down in a dark room! DH still isn’t well and I feel like this house or something in it is poisoning the pair of us. I’ll catch up later. 

B


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Sorry!! Out of sync yet again with the alphabet. I’ll get the hang of this one day! Maybe!

E (i think)


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Everywhere I look little shoots are appearing. All this sunshine is making things want to come out and play.
I had a lovely afternoon at our knitting and crochet club. We are only a small group, but everyone is very pleasant and helpful. I managed to teach a new lady how to crochet a granny square and she was so pleased with herself.

Today we are having salmon fishcakes with savoury rice and tomatoes.

Thinking of starting a new triangular shawl with some fine yarn I picked up from the charity shop. I also aready had a cone with very pretty, but fine yarn, with a slub in it. I've balled them together and it should look nice when it's done.


F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Figs newtons are a cookie. Made by Nabisco. Do they have them in the UK and Canada?

G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Good grief Sandra, sorry you are still having sinus issues —- very depressing for sure. I’m still fighting sinus issues for a long time too. It seems to be improving —- finally. Hope DH starts feeling better too. Take care and see you soon.
You are a great teacher Jeannie, congrats, I’m sure the lady at your group was very pleased with herself —- learning how to crochet a granny square! Yay! Things are starting to bloom here too, finally.
Sandy, we do have Fig Newtons in Canada, used to be a fave of my late dad.


H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Have a cone of alpaca yarn, also very fine yarn. Jeannie you gave me an idea! What pattern are you using is it on Ravelry? 
I


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

I am just casting on three stitches then increase at the end of each row. Use a fine wool and size 6mm needles for a lacey look. All done in garter stitch. Work until 4' long or as large as you wish. 

I have made many in all sorts of colourways. They look particularly good made with self patterning sock wool. The family like them and wear them regularly. They tart-up a plain swearter or t shirt.


J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jeannie, your shawls sound very pretty, I might have a go, I have some nice fine wool/yarn needs using up.
Joan I'm glad you heard from Sue, hope she soon feels well enough to come back to us.
Sandra, I would insist your doctor refers you to a specialist, he's just fobbing you off with antibiotics, not good enough my lovely-- hugs xxx
K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kettle Popcorn 

L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Love Kettle Popcorn!! Yummy!!


M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Mix all kinds of stuff with popcorn. I saw m and m’s 

N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Nuts would be great in popcorn too!


O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

On T.V I watched our lovely Queen enjoying her jubilee perfomance with the horses and dancers, she was loving it and looked really well.
P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Pity they didn’t show it here, will try to look it up on You Tube later. I did see a pic of her out in her car and a horse was in the pic and The Queen did look great with that beautiful big smile.


Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

(The) Queen certainly looked as though she was enjoying herself watching the Jubilee entertainment. We enjoyed it too, it put us in mind of the old Royal Tournament! We used to go and see that live. We also see the horses from the musical drive being exercised if we are lucky about five minutes from where we live!
Did you also see the Queen on the news last night, opening the Elizabeth line at Paddington station? 

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Reminder to watch the Queen on u-tube. I can imagine it was a beautiful site to see. She besides being Queen is one elegant woman!

Jeannie your shawl sounds very simple I need to make one for myself. Sometimes all one needs is a little warmth around the neck.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

boring knit said:


> I am just casting on three stitches then increase at the end of each row. Use a fine wool and size 6mm needles for a lacey look. All done in garter stitch. Work until 4' long or as large as you wish.
> 
> I have made many in all sorts of colourways. They look particularly good made with self patterning sock wool. The family like them and wear them regularly. They tart-up a plain swearter or t shirt.
> 
> ...


By the way, I forgot to add. When you are finished cast off with a large needle. ie 10mm or 12mm . This will give it a nice drape.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Simple but it sounds like a pretty shawl by having a nice drape. Thanks Jeannie, I do need to try out your pattern. 

I didn't do too much today; I was tired from the night before. I was up at 3am and try laying back down around 5am. I was back up at 7am. I just couldn't get myself going. I hope I can get a good night sleep tonight. Need to have my stitches taken out at 9:30am and find out what the doctor thinks about the biopsy from my two moles tomorrow. I see a dermatologist on Monday about the moles because the nurse told me they were abnormal.
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tea for the Queen. How long was the Jubilee? 

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Upset--- where is everybody?


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very busy yesterday —- please don’t be upset Jan. 💕

W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

We have just done covid tests, all clear including Susan ready for her visit tomorrow!! 
Hope you are happier now Jan! 😊

XYZA


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Xtra precautions taken Joan, super news that everyone is ready for Susan’s visit tomorrow!
Enjoy your visit, very exciting for all of you! 🥰🥰


YZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes , I'm happy now you are here, I was starting to wonder where you all were. So pleased you are all clear of covid Joan and ready for Susans visit, it'll be so lovely for you to be together even if it's only for a short while, -- lots to catch up with lots of cups of tea , and cake.
Zor A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

A very exciting time for Joan, Dave and Susan! Enjoy your “Christmas” dinner and all the catching up you have to do! 🥰 Jan, how could we leave you alone? 🥰
Poor Sandy must have wondered what happened when nobody was in the kitchen! lol 🥰


B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Been to town on the bus, treated myself to a lovely summer skirt and top, all we need now is the weather to wear them.
My plants all look so healthy in their tubs and pots after all the rain we've had.
C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Chilly weather not very nice for your new summer skirt and top Jan. Hopefully it warms up soon. Lovely purchase you made —- what colour is your skirt and top Jan?
The plants love the cooler weather and rain. I’m sure they look great!

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dandy new outfit Jan, hope your weather is better than here. It keeps changing from rain to sun. I think it's April not May...
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ever so chilly here, and it 's raining again. My new skirt is a lovely shade of blue sort of splashes and navy , top is navy.I'll feel strange wearing a skirt, can't remember the last time I wore one, I just live in trousers.
F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Fun to try something “new” Jan, your skirt and top sound lovely! lol
You’re not alone, I can’t remember the last time I wore a skirt either! It is our Victoria Day long weekend —- so we are expecting rain too, hopefully with a wee bit of heat. lol


G


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

got to say sorry not to have been here yesterday. We were looking after the girls all day. We came home about 9pm quite exhausted. They are smashing though; no trouble and full of smiles.

We all had pizza when mum and dad got back from their outing.

I have made a big pan of chutney this morning. We are baby sitting Pugsley. He is my son's pug. He is a soppy custard and doesn't understand a word we say - just looks at us blankly. We had a border collie who was very intelligent and this little fellow doesn't know a thing.

A full English for tea.

Your outfit sound lovely Jan. Like you I haven't worn a dress or skirt for donkeys' years.

H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Got to say I live in trousers in the winter, they're much warmer, but I do wear skirts in the summer!
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Had to return the top I bought, it was waaaay too big, it was lovely as well, she hadn't got another in my size. Never mind I shall keep looking for another.
I love home made chutney Jeannie, I remember once when I was a youngster, Dad grew some tomatoes, a lot of them didn't ripen and Mum made a big pan of green tomato chutney, delish.
I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Working in music today.
X Y Z A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

It has been raining here a lot.

J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

You are a musician Sandy? Really hot and humid here —- supposed to get rain this afternoon, maybe it will cool down a bit? lol
Just finished making mashed potato donuts for the first time —- turned out great! lol

ZA


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Actually just a substitute teacher who works in different classes. Music can be fun. I take classes with a medical program to work in a office also.
B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Busy, busy, busy you are Sandy! You are a very busy, talented person. My son teaches music and works at The Royal Conservatory of Music in Toronto. Sorry this is so late —- we lost our power at 12:40 pm and it just came back on at 7:00 pm! Grrrrrr………..

C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Can your son play a few instruments? That is really cool Bonnie that your son teaches music. My young 3rd cousin got a reward for playing the piano at Carnegie Hall in New York. He was young. I think a High School senior now. He is over 7 feet tall. He plays soccer or baseball I think. Doesn’t like basketball. Not sure if he gave up the piano.

D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Doing his best with instrument. He played alto sax when he was in The Burlington Teen Tour Band, he also can play clarinet and of course piano. His favourite is piano. He taught himself to play piano and then took some advanced lessons later on. He has a degree in music from University, I think he likes music! lol That is wonderful news about your young third cousin, imagine getting to play at Carnegie Hall! He certainly is tall and these kids nowadays are so talented in so many things and the sky is the limit for their career choices! Funny he doesn’t like basketball especially being 7 feet tall! I know I never had any of those opportunities when I was young.


E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Excellent that your son knows a lot about music. The kids always seem to have a concert going on. I helped out in Drama and they did Legally Blonde. Looked like a great play.

F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

For sure, I don’t know where these kids get all the talent! My son is very passionate about music. That must have been exciting helping out in Drama with the “kids” doing Legally Blonde! Great talent!


G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Great to hear sandj and Bonnie have talented musicians in their families, my great uncle x 6 played with the Roal philamonic orchestra in London, so my family tree shows us. My d.dil is doing the family's ancestory on both sides. Lots of skeletons in the cupboards l.o.l.
H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Happy to hear that your DIL is researching the family tree on both sides Jan. It is a very big job and yes, you do find many skeletons in the cupboard. We did DH family tree back in the 90’s for a family reunion in 1995. We managed to have approximately 1400 of “us” at the reunion! DH has now passed the torch onto a younger family member to continue and keep up with the changes. Congrats to your DIL and I wish her luck. 👏👏 Fun to find out who you are related to! lol


I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Interesting facts about family members I bet. I saw 2 great grandfathers military cards which was great.
H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Jan, are you and your DIL from large families? When we were doing research we had no internet to use so it was a big job, besides Jim’s family had come from Poland (large families) so lots of translation and lots of the same names! I.E. John married Mary, Mary died and John remarried another Mary! It was confusing to say the least! lol It was fun and interesting, Jim even found out that we were related to a girl we worked with! lol


K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kite flying after a picnic 

L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Looking for some more warm weather, turned chilly after the big storm yesterday! Brrr…..



M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Mild weather here. Cloudy today 

N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Not as bad as yesterday, some think it was a tornado that went through here. We had some rain this morning but cleared up, still on the chilly side. 😥


O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Oh it was rainy and thundering here too.
P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Putting laundry away. Rain seems to be everywhere! lol


Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quite chilly by us. Today Art was going to stain the three-tier deck. We had black clouds and it looked it might rain but never did. It seem like a battle with the black clouds and the sun.
Art never did stain the deck he wasn't going to take any chances.

I have almost a Bible size book on my Mother's Dad side of the family that came from Holland. It was interesting on my Dad's side my great-grandparents both had the same last name. I couldn't figure that one out???? They came from the Czech Republic.
R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Really interesting Ann —- same last names? That is what we ran into when we did Jim’s family tree! The Czechs and the Poles did the same thing, I guess. I would just shake my head. lol When we first started the sheets of paper were about six feet long —- attached to the wall. I think now there are over 10,000 relatives. Not sure since Jim turned over all his files! Oh well, Art will eventually get to stain the deck, hard to plan when the weather is iffy.


S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Silly to say, this is how I found out about my mother's family tree. A girl came up to me at work and said that we were related. I said far from it, why do you say that. She said that she could prove it because I was in her family tree. This was very interesting, shortly later I got a copy of the book that my mother's first cousin printed. I did share this book with my Aunt.. She was in assistant living at the time. The book I gave her she gave it to her GD. Her GD was paging through it and couldn't believe she married her third cousin. "Why didn't anyone tell me we were related", she said. Oh yes they had big families back then. My mother told me she was the youngest of her family and she didn't know all her first cousins, just too many. 
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Times were so different back then for sure. Documents were not always completed fully and we found out the spelling of names changed a lot when they were doing census recording. Lots of surprises on the family trees! lol


U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Quarter for the gum-ball machine

R


BonnieP said:


> Times were so different back then for sure. Documents were not always completed fully and we found out the spelling of names changed a lot when they were doing census recording. Lots of surprises on the family trees! lol
> 
> 
> U





BonnieP said:


> Times were so different back then for sure. Documents were not always completed fully and we found out the spelling of names changed a lot when they were doing census recording. Lots of surprises on the family trees! lol
> 
> 
> U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Useful Utensils 

V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very good to have in the kitchen Sandy —- useful utensils! Not sure why my last post was double? lol

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Some of our ancestors were farmers, one of mine was a landowner, another a horse and cart furniture remover, Ron had a couple of lawyers, and farmers, he had an uncle who was a priest, all very interesting.
Very dull and a chill in the air this morning, think I'll leave the laundry till tomorrow when it might be sunny.
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Tons of fun when you start researching the family and see what trades/jobs/careers they had back then. Sounds like Ron and you have an interesting ”past”. We found quite a number of twins in the family —- Jim is a twin. It is sunny but a bit cool today, daughter came for a visit, she was working so she was in uniform and we had a Police cruiser parked in front of the house! lol I guess the neighbours were wondering as she was here for 1 1/2 hours. lol
She had her radio on.


U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Unicorn candy 

v


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Uncles getting fines for stealing chickens l.o.l. Maiden aunts getting' up the duff ', all kinds of carrying on lol. Amazing what we find out about our long lost family members. 
My twins, Jim and Andy have just left after coming to trim my hedge round the front garden, they're so good to me as are their wives, -- well the whole family look after me and I;m so very lucky.
It just started to rain after they left, so they timed it well.
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Uncles getting fines for stealing chickens l.o.l. Maiden aunts getting' up the duff ', all kinds of carrying on lol. Amazing what we find out about our long lost family members.
> My twins, Jim and Andy have just left after coming to trim my hedge round the front garden, they're so good to me as are their wives, -- well the whole family look after me and I;m so very lucky.
> It just started to rain after they left, so they timed it well.
> V


Very funny to imagine what the neighbours were thinking Bonnie, having a police wagon parked outside your house. lol


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

We laugh about it because most of our neighbours are new and don’t know that our daughter is a cop. lol Jan, your family is very good to you, a very lucky lady you are! ❤ Yes, it does sound that their timing was right on with the rain. ☔☔
It makes you wonder about your family when you are checking back.
Sandy, do they actually sell unicorn candy?


XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You must have a good laugh when your daughter visits Bonnie, that would just be my idea of fun.

We had rain in the night and the garden looks refreshed, all the plants are happy-- no slug attacks,
I've just made a big pan of Rocky road delight,it's now in the fridge hardening off. After I've cut it into sizes to give to the kids, I tell them to keep it in the box in the fridge, especially if the weather turns warm.
Now there's a chicken in the oven for tonights meal, I'll do a jacket spud and salad. I'll be having chicken in some form all week as well as sandwidhes l.o.l.
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A lovely belated Christmas dinner with all the trimmings was cooked by Susan on Sunday!! We enjoyed it. Better late than never! 😊
Enjoy your chicken Jan.
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Belated Christmas dinner with Susan was very special for all three of you, hope you pulled crackers and wore paper hats lol.
It must have been lovely to spend a few days with Susan, I hope it's not too long before she is able to visit you again.
C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Congrats Joan —- you and Dave were finally able to have your Christmas dinner with Susan, a very special time! Hope that you can get together again soon. 
Jan, usually when our daughter visits she comes in her civies and driving her own vehicle! lol
She had a thank you card from Archie (also a gift card) for taking care of her “baby”! lol
Glad your garden is happy Jan. Rocky Road Delight sounds yummy. Yes, it is that time of the year when treats need to be kept refrigerated! Enjoy your chicken “meals” this week.


D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

BonnieP said:


> Congrats Joan —- you and Dave were finally able to have your Christmas dinner with Susan, a very special time! Hope that you can get together again soon.
> Jan, usually when our daughter visits she comes in her civies and driving her own vehicle! lol
> She had a thank you card from Archie (also a gift card) for taking care of her “baby”! lol
> Glad your garden is happy Jan. Rocky Road Delight sounds yummy. Yes, it is that time of the year when treats need to be kept refrigerated! Enjoy your chicken “meals” this week.
> ...


Yes Definitely. Gummies and all sorts. The best was when Starbuck’s had a limited unicorn looking drink and people went crazy looking for it. They ran out!

Z, A


Glenlady said:


> Belated Christmas dinner with Susan was very special for all three of you, hope you pulled crackers and wore paper hats lol.
> It must have been lovely to spend a few days with Susan, I hope it's not too long before she is able to visit you again.
> C





Glenlady said:


> Belated Christmas dinner with Susan was very special for all three of you, hope you pulled crackers and wore paper hats lol.
> It must have been lovely to spend a few days with Susan, I hope it's not too long before she is able to visit you again.
> C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dinner was must have been especially special not only Christmas, but all the Birthdays combined! How long will Susan be with you Joan, I know the time will go quick. 
Enjoy every minute you have with her. 
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

BonnieP said:


> Congrats Joan —- you and Dave were finally able
> 
> 
> grandmann said:
> ...


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fairly busy day today, we had a funeral in the morning. In the evening we went to my GS 8th grade graduation. We went to Church twice today. Both services they sang 
"On Eagles Wings" 
On Eagle's Wings | Catholic Hymn | Michael Joncas | Biden Victory Speech | Sunday 7pm Choir - YouTube
G


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Good morning all from a wet and windy North Devon
Nearly finished Vada's jumper - just got to sew it up.
Meat pie for dinner. 

H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Happy to hear that you are almost finished Vada’s jumper Jeannie —- you must be pleased. 
Enjoy your meat pie for dinner.
The unicorn drink must have been very popular if they ran out Sandy!
Ann, sounds like you had a very busy day yesterday, sorry for your losses.


I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Hope they taste great!
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello from Leicester, got the same weather as you Jeannie, I've just got back from a shopping spree with my DIL, a nice net curtain and duvet, also a wipe clean tablecloth, poor DIL, didn't find what she wanted and wasn't very happy. There was a craft department but I walked by, -- I spotted a shelf with wool, but was not tempted. lol
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I think we all seem to have the same sort of weather in the Uk. We were all set to go the coast for a birthday fish and chips lunch but Dave woke up with an upset stomach! Susan and i left him to have a quiet nap while we went to a garden centre just up the road. I bought some pansies. a salmon coloured geranium. a variegated oregano, some compost and my favourite a "Peace" rose. A nice little haul. 
Glad you had a good shop Jan. very satisfying, isn't it?
I've heard from from Sue and she is still feeling out sorts and can't get motivated.

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Joan, what a lovely treat for you to visit the garden centre with Susan, and you were able to get your compost and plants without any hassle.
Sorry Dave wasn't well enough to to join you, hope he feels better by now. 
K


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi everyone. I’m back in the kitchen after a rotten bout of headaches which the dr is treating as another sinus infection. Nearly at the end of the antibio course and I feel a lot better, just hope it all stays away. Fed up with them all now. DH still not better and has to see a specialist on tuesday. We have been the house of the sick for the last few weeks. 

Back on my knitting and nearly finished my cardigan but had to put the duvet cover to one side as it just took too much patience!

Mushroom soup for tea tonight followed by rice pudding. Poor DH has lost weight as he hasn’t been eating much for the last few weeks, I think it has piled onto me!!!!!

Sorry I think I am out of sync once again with the alphabet.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Life is for Living, we are only here once!!! Emmy Cat I like your saying! Sinus headaches are different than regular headaches. Those are the kind of headaches I usually get the rest of my family, my daughter, sister, MIL, and mother they got the migraines. 
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My goodness,it feels like winter outside, I've got the heating on and a big thick cardi brrrr.
I've been to my hairdresser for a much needed soft perm, and my lovely family all clubbed together for a treat for my b/day, wasn't that kind of them? The price for a perm these days is quite hefty, so I was very pleased.
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Next couple days we are headed for some really Hot Stuff for our area, 90-degree weather. Then it will drop 20 degrees for the rest of the week. I am so glad we have air conditioning. 
One day on and the next day off. 
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Once upon a time we could rely on lovely warm/hot summers and really cold winters, seems like mother nature has things mixed up lol.You will certainly need to have your air con going Anne with those high 
temps.
I'm off to town this morning, I'll need my warm coat with a hood because the forecast doesn't look good.
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Peculiar weather indeed, it's nice bright sunshine here and I've got washing out on the line!!
Nice to be treated for your birthday Jan, my plants were a birthday treat last Wednesday after the seaside trip was called off. 
Kitchen is pretty quiet, haven't seen Bonnie lately and Sue is still recovering.

Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quick as a bunny Joan, here I am! lol We had some rain overnight but it is starting to feel humid! Bet you are loving your soft perm Jan, lovely gift from your family. Hoping your plants are doing well Joan. Here’s hoping Sandra gets over those darn “sinus” headaches, what a bother. Our weather is up and down too. Hopefully the warm weather is here to stay. Poor Jan, sounds like she is dressing for winter not summer! Looking forward to seeing Sue back in the kitchen, I know she is looking forward to joining us again! ❤


R


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Really sunny and a bit warmer out there now Jan and did you manage to get to the town? I’ve been out for my walk this morning and not sure what I am doing for the rest of the day, might get my cardigan finished. Thanks Bonnie, I think I’m on the mend and beginning to feel a bit more human now. More mushroom soup for tea followed by yogurts. That is all DH is able to eat at the moment along with porridge on a morning. Thankfully he sees a specialist on tuesday. I think i’ll make some shortbread for one of my neighbours who has been poorly lately and hasn’t been out in ages.



S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

So, I bet you look very glam Jan. What a nice treat. I've been out to the garden centre today with all my knitting pals for a coffee and toasted tea cake. We had a lovely time. I was tempted to by a lovely aran wool - it was absolutely gorgeous. £10.95 for a 200gm ball though. Managed to walk away from it. They also have Edinburgh Wool in there so we had a look see. I got a lovely summer tea shirt for £7 in the sale. 

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ten pounds 95p is an awful lot of money for wool Jeannie, , glad you found a nice t shirt in the sale though.
Don't know about looking glam with my hair do, but it does look nice.
Lovely outing for you and your knitting pals, did you buy any plants. ?
U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Ten pounds 95p is an awful lot of money for wool Jeannie, , glad you found a nice t shirt in the sale though.
> Don't know about looking glam with my hair do, but it does look nice.
> Lovely outing for you and your knitting pals, did you buy any plants. ?
> U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Unique place called The Barn. Visited today and had a great salad with tea and chocolate cake. Great place to shop.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

sandj said:


> Unique place called The Barn. Visited today and had a great salad with tea and chocolate cake. Great place to shop.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very good the Barn sounds Sandj, I think I'll come with you the next time lol 
Jeannie what a price for a ball of wall, I wonder how much it would cost to make something like a ladies jumper?
Sandra how are you feeling now, those headaches must be debilitating.

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

We could all join Sandj to the Barn, sounds very nice.- Still a very cold wind blowing our way, got my washing dry anyway, just bedding and towels, now all folded and put away. Going for chinese with the family this evening, really looking forward to that , and I'll see Ollie, he likes me to read him a story.
XYorZ


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

You and me both Jan, I got the washing dry, not a warm day though. Back to the two of us now, hope Susan's next visit is better than nine months away!
Have a lovely time reading to Ollie.
V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Xtra friends to tag along with Sandy, the Barn sounds wonderful! Looks like Joan and I are posting at the same time! lol Very humid here, washed the bedding, dried and done. Chopped some rhubarb this morning for the freezer and stewed the rest, waiting for it to cool. Enjoy your Chinese dinner with your family Jan and have fun reading to Ollie.


ZA


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

A lot achieved by all today. I managed to get my outside pots and planters filled this afternoon with geraniums, lobelia, fuchias and some little daisy type flowers. Also managed to pot up some tomato plants which I got in the week. Chuffed!

Lucky you Jan spending time with your family but I am so lucky to have my youngest son who will be phoning me tomorrow. Enjoy your Chinese dinner.

Jacket potato again with salad for tea tonight while DH has more soup and yogurt which is all he can eat at the moment. 

Back to knitting tonight while watching TV. I have a few Classic Coronation Streets to watch yet.

Sandyj - I would love to tag along as well. I’ll bring the homemade lemonade.

B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Being together again would be wonderful! Enjoy your phone call from your youngest son Sandra. It sounds like you have been a busy beaver doing all that gardening. I’m sure your garden looks beautiful! Take a break and put your feet up!
Seems like we are “mostly” together in the kitchen! lol Hurry back everyone! ❤

C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> We could all join Sandj to the Barn, sounds very nice.- Still a very cold wind blowing our way, got my washing dry anyway, just bedding and towels, now all folded and put away. Going for chinese with the family this evening, really looking forward to that , and I'll see Ollie, he likes me to read him a story.
> XYorZ


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Coming over for sure! Looks fantastic, yummy!!


D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

You really could join me. There were about 10 of us. I see I can get there easily. Thinking about going again soon. They have great homemade iced tea.
Z A


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Better day today weather wise. Sunny and dry. Managed to get my tomatoes into their large pots in the greenhouse. Glad to hear you are feeling better Sandra. Bye the way what colour is your cardigan? I need to start something new, but can't make my mind up what to do.

Made rock cakes today.

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Compliments to Sandra and Jeannie for doing your gardening jobs, glad you feel a bit better Sandra and hope hubby gets better soon.
Grandsons wife Pascale has her date for her c section, next Tuesday 7th June.We don't know what flavour it'll be, my money is it'll be a girl.As long as it's healthy it doesn't really matter does .it
D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Do you live close to your grandson and his wife Jan? Very exciting news —- another great grand baby for you! You are probably right! lol All you want is a healthy baby, doesn’t matter at all.


E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Exciting news!! By the way what is rock cake?
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Florida, I don't think I will be going there soon but the Barn, the food looks so good. I love salads and that salad has everything that I like. I won't mind trying out rock cake. Happy belated Birthday Jan. Isn't Joan Birthday really close to Jan's Birthday. Happy Birthday to both of you!
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got a recipe for rock cakes if you would like it sandj, but it's nothing special, just an ordinary plain cake mix with added dried fruit, -ie, raisins sultanas or currants , then drop spoonfulls of the mixture onto a baking tray, in a medium oven 10 or 15 minutes Yes Bonnie, g/son lives in the same village as my son and his wife, just round the corner from where they live and where he grew up.
My b/day isn't till next week Ann, I know Joans is also June , not sure of the date.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Handy for your family living close together Jan!! We're both Geminis, my birthday was 25th May I'm already a year older!
Is there any reason why nobody is playing either of the words games anymore?

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm sorry Joan, which word games are you referring to, I'm a bit forgetful this morning lol.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jan these are the ones I mean - Ann, Sandj and Sue as well as myself used to play. I don't know if you did and I know Sue is having a break but they just seem to have come to a halt.
hop the links work...









New Double Word Game #12


Single Soul L




www.knittingparadise.com












New Double Word Game 13


Light loopy lace E




www.knittingparadise.com





K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Krikie Joan, I missed that game, looks a good one, maybe we could start it up while waiting for the others ?
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Like it as it keeps the old brains cells moving Jan LOL 😊


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Maybe we should start shall we?
winter weather, do we have to go alphabeticly, I mean will the next words start with R ?


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Red Raspberries!

Just been back out in the garden this morning and planted my little sweet pea plants and hope they grow up the wigwam. Sunflowers planted out into the raised beds. DH says he feel a bit better and has been helping to weed the paths out the back. 

My cardigan is nearly finished and its the multi coloured wool which I used from the pulled out cardigan I messed up earlier this year. I will post a photo when it is done.

Have a lovely Sunday everyone and catch up later.

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sunflowers are lovely happy flowers, I planted a few in my back yard, they're doing very well, no slug attacks !!

Spicey sausage
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Maybe we should start shall we?
> winter weather, do we have to go alphabeticly, I mean will the next words start with R ?





Glenlady said:


> Maybe we should start shall we?
> winter weather, do we have to go alphabeticly, I mean will the next words start with R ?


If you click on the link to Double word 12 then you your two words will start with D which is the last letter of the previous two words (Mild mannered D) Does that make sense?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Gotcha Joan, thanks for explaining


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

The rain has just started a light shower. I’ve made a wigwam for the sweet peas and planted the red sunflowers alongside the yellow ones. I’m pleased with my progress this weekend.
Might have a G&T later. Happy Sunday! X

U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Salad was great! Rock cake sounds like granola on on top of it. Ann I agree I like a good salad!
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

The weather here is overcast chilly and 14C, time to go back to winter woollies!!! I was going out in the garden, but I think I'll leave it till later, the cold gets into a my joints. Anyone got any sunshine to spare?

U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

U can share some of my sunshine Joan! ☀☀ It is supposed to be really hot and humid again today —- 30c feeling like 35C! Sorry to hear your weather is still not cooperating.


V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very good Bonnie, can you send a boxful please? 😊 I don't know if the other girls in the Uk are any warmer.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Will do Joan, willing to share! lol


XYZA


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

A big thank you for anyone who can send us some sun. It’s very dull and spotting with rain here, which will do the gardens good but I like a bit of sun. Really pleased with the gardening that I did over the weekend and might try and get a few potato sets if it isnt too late and grow them in a couple of grow bags. Have a lovely monday. 

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Bright warm sunshine first thing this morning, now it's lunch time and the wind has got up and it's turned cool, washing got dry anyway.Our village looks lovely all ready for the jubilee, bunting draped over trees and hedges, flags hanging out of peoples windows, my bunting has been draped over the hand rail leading up to my front door.There will be a party on the village sports ground, with cakes, balloons and bouncy castle.--- NO girls I won't be bouncing on it LOL.
C


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Can't beat the British weather. Yesterday we went out in the sunshine and as soon as we got out of the car to shop, the heavens opened and we were caught in the biggest hailstorm. We both got soaked even though we had shower proof macs. on. 

Roast chicken dinner today. 

I haven;t been able to find Chit Chat since the new system started - just keep getting sent all around the houses and lots of old posts. Any help appreciated.


D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

boring knit said:


> Can't beat the British weather. Yesterday we went out in the sunshine and as soon as we got out of the car to shop, the heavens opened and we were caught in the biggest hailstorm. We both got soaked even though we had shower proof macs. on.
> 
> Roast chicken dinner today.
> 
> ...


Dear Jeannie, have you tried clicking on the five lines top right hand next to 'New' UNDERNEATH IT SAYS 'FORUMS', CLICK ON THAT AND YOU'LL FIND CHIT CHAT WHEN YOU SCROLL DOWN, HOPE THIS HELPS


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

👍👍 Jan, good luck Jeannie, it is a real learning curve!


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eh it's certainly a learning curve for my old pickled brain! I used to get an email when someone posted in "the kitchen" but haven't seen anywhere to request that now.

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Finding our way round is time consuming, and I would rather be doing something creative, so I just have a play around when I feel like it,it's all trial and error isn't it.
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Finding our way round is time consuming, and I would rather be doing something creative, so I just have a play around when I feel like it,it's all trial and error isn't it.
> G


Good thinking one waste a lot of time fiddling about. I just been out and done some weeding and sprayed weed killer where the drive joins the pavement. Little and often that's my motto!! lol

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Had a good spray of that weed killer on some ivy I told you about Joan, I do it every few days-- when it's dry and not windy, and it's gradually doing the trick, I hate the blinkin' stuff, it comes from over the wall in the Methodist ground next door.
I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I hope you are “following” the kitchen Joan. I get notified every time someone posts. At the top where it says “Jump to the latest” there is a “box” to click for follow, click that and two sentences will come up above , check the first one. It probably sounds as clear as mud but hope it helps! lol


J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Emmy Cat said:


> A big thank you for anyone who can send us some sun. It’s very dull and spotting with rain here, which will do the gardens good but I like a bit of sun. Really pleased with the gardening that I did over the weekend and might try and get a few potato sets if it isnt too late and grow them in a couple of grow bags. Have a lovely monday.
> 
> B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Joking around but I think we are on J 

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Knitting a tea cosy for a friend who likes her tea from a pot, not just a t-bag in a mug !!
L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Like my tea bag in my mug —- I guess I’m used to it! Nice of you to knit a tea cosy for your friend Jan.


M


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Thank you Jan for the advice on Chit Chat - hope I can remember that tomorrow. he he


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Mousse as in chocolate 

N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Nuts of any kind!


O


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh I love nuts. I’m going to make a walnut cake later today. Dull and rainy right now. Good for the gardens. Feel a bit fedup this morning. Big pants on and might go to the shops.
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pants on Sandra, hope you are feeling better. I love coffee and walnut cake but I guess walnut would be good to. Hope you have a good shop.

Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quick to open the door to get the paper —- very humid out at 5:15 a.m.! Going to be a sticky day! Think I will stay in where it is cool. Your cake sounds wonderful Sandra, have a wonderful day everyone. 🥰🥰


R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Raining here again today, looks as if it might brighten up later.Gardens are looking very happy with all this rain, so am I not having to water them lol.
Stay cool Bonnie, iced drinks and ice cream are order of the day lol.
I shall be over for a slice of your cake Sandra, and a nice cup of coffee please. 
S


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Slice of cake will be ready for you Jan and a nice cup of coffee! Sun just trying to peek through but the gardens do look nice and fresh. 

T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Tea with my piece please Sandra or maybe lemonade with lots of ice and maybe some ice cream too (Jan’s idea —- thanks Jan!). lol Maybe a bit of rain tomorrow.


U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U had a good idea Jan lets all have a slice of cake and a nice cup of coffee! 

V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Vanilla or Chocolate cake? Or could it be marble cake?

W


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Well, I have a chocolate cake in the freezer Sandj - if you want to come along and join us - oh and I have some clotted cream ice cream as well.

All are welcome.

XYZ or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You are spoiling us for choice now Sandra, but I'll stick with my first choice please, I might scrounge a dish of ice cream as well lol.
A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Alaska’s goodness 

B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Beautiful sunny day today even though it is already over 30C at 8:30 in the morning! Supposed to cool down a bit this evening! Oh well, better enjoy it while we can, summer is short!


C


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Completed my cardigan and sewed on the buttons this afternoon. 

DH drs appointment went well and he is ok. 

My youngest son might come to stay tonight which is always a great thing. He is sorting out another car.

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Do like your cardigan Sandra, love the colours, feel proud of yourdelf,-- clever girl.
E


----------



## Lisa BB (Jun 28, 2017)

joanmary1 said:


> This game asks for words that are associated with cooking or the kitchen.
> 
> I'll it start with
> 
> Omelette


Dishwasher


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ever so nice your cardi, Sandra! You do such beautiful work. It seems like it doesn't take you long to whip something up. I like knitting but it seems like it takes me forever. My brother is on vacation for a week. I have been busy knitting 6 feet scarves and hats. I thought I could finish my sixth set before he goes back on Sunday. He lives near the person who I will be giving the hats and scarves to.
Then maybe I will spend more time on KP when my knitting slows down.
F


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Feel chuffed to bits with the cardigan and so glad that I pulled out the previous one that was miles too big. This one fits great. Thank you all for your kind words. I have started another one with some wool I got from The Range originally for the dog blankets but I think it looks too nice, so watch this space. Also want to get the pieces cut out for a king size duvet cover - what am I taking on????? 

It’s lovely and sunny here right now and just got food shopping to do later. Maybe make a cheese and onion pie. DH has something called Lichen Planus of the mouth and has to go back sometime to the hospital for a biopsy. Poor thing is living on porridge, soup and yogurts so I am not sure what we are going to have over the weekend to eat, probably more of the same. On a better note it is helping me to lose weight!

G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Great job on your sweater Sandra, love the colours! You are a very talented person. Will be watching for your next project. Hope DH is able to have a change in diet soon but if his ”diet” is helping you to lose weight —- that is wonderful! Good luck to you both! 🥰


H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Having Oatmeal Pancakes with yogurt and strawberries for breakfast. It was yummy! Art had his pancakes with pure maple syrup, which I could have but too much sugar for me. 
Enjoy your Sunny Day! We are having beautiful weather lately, just perfect in the 70's. 
I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Excellent work on the cardigan! Looks like a great project 
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fun colours Sandra and beautifully knitted. Do you have a similar Dk pattern that buttons at the neck? I've been looking on ravelry but can't really see what I want. I knitted a lacy cardigan about four years ago but wasn't happy with it. Now you have given me the impetus to frog it and start again

Nikolai brought a belated birthday gift last night, a dead mouse left outside the toilet door!!! Funny time of year to get mice indoors. 

G


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Great weather for the Jubilee. I’ve been on a walk around our village this morning and lots of buntings out and a celebration in the church tomorrow morning.

Sorry Joan I don’t have a buttons at the neck cardigan pattern as I cleared out a lot of my old patterns but I will ask one of my knitting friends who might be able to help you.

Oh a mouse for a present, I can remember those days! We once had a mouse running about the kitchen and I was glad to see it run out of the door without the cat scampering after it.

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello everyone and sorry I’ve been away for so long. After having Covid, though I had mild symptoms, I just felt so down in the dumps. It was like a cloud hanging over me and I just couldn’t get motivated. I don’t know if it was a side effect from Covid or just feeling blue. I did manage to complete one slipper sock though and am half way through its mate but I’ve not felt like doing anymore.
I’m just watching the Jubilee celebrations on tv, how fabulous that it’s a nice sunny day. I feel sorry for all the guards wearing those bear skin hats on a hot day.
Im looking forward to seeing the Queen come out onto the balcony.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I think I speak for all of us Ann —- you were truly missed in the kitchen —- WELCOME BACK!!
Sorry to hear that you are not very motivated since you contracted Covid but I’m sure you’ll be back to your old spunky self soon! 💕💕 I hope we get to see the Queen’s Platinum Jubilee too —- not just clips on the news! Enjoy!


J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just watched Trooping of the Colour, and all the celebrations in London, the Queen came on the balcony with some of her family, she looked radiant and so happy, she has a wonderful smile.
So pleased you are back Sue we certainly have missed you. How's your little bundle of fur doing.?
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kept the Trooping of the colour for later on the the video. Couldn't miss it!!
Did some washing this morning while the sun is out.
Great to see you back Sue hope you are feeling a lot better now. 😊 
Thanks for your help Sandra. 
L


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Lovely to see you back Sue. I’ve made some roasted sweet potato, shallot and squash soup for DH with rice pudding to follow. I’m just going to have some pasta salad. I made a Victoria sandwich cake which I’ll give to one of my neighbours.
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

My word, thanks for all the welcome back messages girls. I’m so lucky to belong to such a caring group of ladies. xxxxx
I so enjoyed watching the Trooping of the Colour and seeing the Queen appear on the balcony was wonderful. All the fly overs with the various aircraft was outstanding, only the British can put on something so spectacular.
Jan, Molly is doing really well thanks, she’s such a delight to have around. This new KP has me stumped on how to post a photo, any tips girls ?

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

No tips on to use the new KP, I am struggling along ha ha 
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh no Ann, that’s not what I wanted to hear. I used to be able to post photos on the old KP with no worries.
Ive got an appointment for a chest X-ray and a CT scan later today. I’ve been getting chest pains so the doctor organised blood tests and an ECG yesterday. The blood test has come back with a higher than normal reading for blood clots so she wants to discount Pulmonary Embolism. I’m sure it’s nothing as bad as that, I’m staying optimistic. There’s always something isn’t there ???
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pleased to hear Mollys settling in Sue, I bet she gets lots of fuss and James loves her.
Sorry you had to have blod tests and the result was higher than normal, it's a pig isn't it- , always bloody something, I hope all turns out well anyway love. BIG hugs 
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Question about photos Sue, it's very easy. Click on the three dots at the top on the right, scroll down to FAQ then scroll on there and it shows you what you need to do! Very easy!!

Sorry you have problems health wise, as Jan said there's always something. Hope all goes well for you.

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really wasting time this morning, I'm playing the 'Wordle' game-- to keep my brain alive, have you girls tried it ?

S


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Sooooo love the Wordle game Jan. 

Just been to Uppingham market but no bread or cheese stalls there this morning and our favourite butchers was closed. Also most of the shops closed and I ended up just getting my fruit and vegetables and heading home. DH not feeling too good so he isnt in a good mood so I think I will cut out the pieces for my king size duvet cover this afternoon. Just pasta salad for me tonight and more soup for DH followed by fresh strawberries and cream.

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

There's another game ' Spellig Bee, don't know if you've had a go at that, I'm no good at it so far grrr.

I've got vICTORIA SPONGE IN THE OVEN TO TAKE TO FAMILY TOMORROW, THEY'RE HAVING A SMALL STREET PARTY, oops sorry for caps--- just a few nice neighbours, son and DIL live in a short lane, about 6/7 houses, the others aren't worth asking, anyway I think one of them is having a party in her garden for her 'click', , but that won't be a street party will it, just her 'garden party', ah well whatever , LOL.
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U are going to be very popular Jan, taking the Victoria sponge to the street party. That’s one of my favourite cakes and I’ve not had one for a long time.
Happy and relieved to say that the scan didn’t find any blood clots in my chest. By the time we arrived home, the doctors clinic was closed so I’ll have to wait to hear what the doctor suggests next as I’ve still got the ache in my chest. Maybe it’s a pulled muscle but it’s strange that the blood test showed a higher than normal reading for blood clotting. Who knows and the main thing is that I’m still alive 
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very good news about the blood clots Sue, perhaps you have pulled a muscle without knowing it, chasing round after Molly.🐶
W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Wonderful news Sue, hopefully they get to the bottom of your problem, very upsetting when you are left wondering. Enjoy the street party tomorrow Jan. I hope your DH improves Sandra. A real disappointment for you when you went shopping today. 😥😥

XYZA


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A good piece news Sue - hope it is a pulled muscle at least that will eventually heal, although not pleasant now.
Popular girl Jan with your sponge for the party hope they have fun!
B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Being a senior is no fun some days! We all seem to have more aches and pains than we did when we were younger —- or we were just able to deal with them better? Not sure, what do you ladies think? BTW —- I’m off to physio this morning! lol


C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Could just be our bits are wearing down, Bonnie, good luck with your physio! 

D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Don’t want my bits to wear down Joan! lol Thanks Joan, physio was great, back for two more 
sessions next week. 🥰🥰
Hope everyone has a great sunny, warm weekend! ☀☀😎😎


E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Everyone enjoy the jubilee, I've pulled out all the stops, not only have I made the Victoria sponge, I made a malteser cheesedcake --I know there will be some savoury food so I went for the sweet.
Ollie will be pleased, he's a proper little cake face, only on special occasions though which is sensible of his Mummy and Dad.
Sandra, what a shame the shops were closed in Uppingham, never mind , it's a lovely run out, Ron used to take me there and we loved it, Oakham was another favourite. 
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fun and fabulous food for the street party Jan. Oh yum, Malteser cheesecake, sounds divine. Wish I could join in with all the activities, it’s such a splendid long weekend for you all in the UK.
The sun is out here today, hooray. Scoty is at golf, it’s the Club Monthly Honours so he was looking forward to that. He won the Veterans Monthly honours on Wednesday and came home wearing a medal around his neck, plus he was wearing the biggest smile. I think those new golf clubs are working wonders for him   
Bonnie, glad you are getting some phsyio, is it helping those creaking knees ? 
G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Good fun for all! Sounds like Jan is going to a party with lots of food, should be fun for the whole street. Jan’s contributions sound very yummy! Wish I could join in the festivities!!
Scoty must be loving those new golf clubs Sue, a medal —- congratulations Scoty!
The physio is helping the creaking knees but mostly for my hip, thanks for asking Sue. I hope you have lots more sunshine —- especially at this time of year. 🥰🥰


H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Horrible weather this afternoon, raining and cold. It started off so nice as well but at least Scoty got his golf in before the weather changed. He didn’t win any medals today but he enjoyed his game so that’s the main thing.
Bonnie, do you need hip replacement or is it just playing up ? I had a bout of bursitis in my right thigh/hip area, some years ago and was treated with cortisone injections which helped. I still needed to get my left hip replaced though. I hate going through the metal detectors at the airport, I always set off the alarms. Bad grandma   
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I thought I would try sending some Molly photos.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Joan, thanks for your help posting the photos, it is easy once you know how   
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kiss that dear little pup, she's gorgeous Sue, just look at that cheeky little face with her toy.
Well done for mastering how to send pics, clever girl .
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lots of kisses for Molly from her Auntie Jan and she said thank you, she loves kisses and cuddles and is the most delightful little girl.
I have to thank Joan for the info on posting photos, she’s the whizz kid   
M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

May your weather get better Sue! Not very uplifting when you have “crappy” weather, lucky for Scoty he got his golf in! 
No hip replacement —- yet! lol Had X-rays done and they showed “mild“ arthritis, I’m hoping I can avoid surgery. No cortisone injections yet. The physio seems to be helping, I guess I’m not moving as much since Covid. If I keep this up, I’m going to be the bionic woman, I’ve had two knee replacements so far! Since your hip replacement Sue, have you had any further issues?
Love the pics of Molly, she is beautiful and I can see why your whole family is in love with her. ❤❤🐾🐾
Please give her hugs and kisses from me too. You did a wonderful job posting Molly’s pics and yes, Joan is our whizz kid!
Anyone heard from sandj, Florida was supposed to get a tropical storm and not sure what part she is in? Hope all is well.

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

No, I haven’t seen sandj on KP today, hope she’s ok and has managed to avoid the tropical storm.
I will certainly give Molly lots of kisses from you Bonnie, she has just been sitting on James’s knee watching an episode of the UK’s The Dog House. She was really enthralled with it and took particular delight in a white poodle named Jim.
I had the hip replacement approx 7 years ago and it’s been going ok, I wish I could kneel though. Since the operation it’s become an impossibility. 
Is it nearly your bedtime over there Bonnie ?
O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Okay Sue, no, not bedtime here —- I‘m just starting the day —- it is 6:30 a.m. here. So many time changes for us here in the kitchen. You are way ahead of me, the ladies in Britain are 5 hours ahead of me, sandj is the same as me and Ann is a bit behind me time wise! 
Very nice to hear that gentle Molly is settling in with your family. I guess you will be watching the UK’s The Dog House often as Molly will want to see more of Jim! lol 🐾🐾❤🐾🐾
I feel your “pain” about not being able to kneel since your surgery. I’m the same with my knees unless I’m in the pool. I can go down on my knees and it doesn’t bother me —- weird! lol
I’m used to that part now. 
I was scrolling through KP Digest and saw where sandj had started a topic on generic canned goods from the ‘80’s so I guess she is okay. 😍

P


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Perfect pictures of Molly, please give her hugs and kisses from me too.

I also made a Victoria sandwich cake for just the two of us. Nothing happening in our street and DH just isnt up to anything today. He feels really low and I am trying to gee him up while I am trying to gee myself up as well. My youngest son will be phoning some time tomorrow and I am going to keep busy this afternoon - cutting out pieces for my king size duvet cover, watch this space.

Also made a cheese and onion pie for my tea tonight along with salad. DH still on soups and that is already made.

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Question Sandra, how do you make the cheese and onion filling for the pie ? Do you melt the cheese into a sauce first ? I used to love my mother in laws cheese and onion pies but unfortunately, never got the recipe. I hope your dear hubby is feeling much better soon, how is his mouth ? I will certainly give Molly kisses from you too, she’s a lucky little girl having so many aunties to fuss over her
oh Bonnie, you get out of bed early, I’m not usually up until 8 ish, or sometimes later. I seem to sleep so much these days and now that it’s winter, I’d rather keep warm in bed
Yes, we will be watching the Dog house again next week, it was so entertaining watching Molly. She kept running into the room behind the tv, looking for the dogs 
R


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Really love home made cheese and onion pies and it is a favourite with my youngest son. I make my own shortcrust pastry and then put it in the fridge to keep it cool. Chop and boil a medium onion for 20 minutes until good and soft. Drain well and let it cool. Meanwhile grate some cheddar cheese. Sorry I never weigh it but judge by eye the amount you want to use. Then when the onions are cold, mix with the grated cheese and bind together with a beaten egg. I make a plate size pie and I cook it in a Fan oven at 190 for 40 minutes but the timings and size of the pie are up to you. Hope this helps. I grew up in the North East of England and we often had pies to eat. My DH quite likes quick chicken pie. Use cooked chicken mixed with cooked leeks and some tinned sweet corn mixed with a tin of condensed chicken soup. Pile it into a pie and serve with veg and gravy. Ta Dah! 

DH says his mouth is really sore and he will be glad when the appointment for the biopsy is here.

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite disappointed I cant send pictures, -- I'm all ready for the party, new red,whie and blue outfit, all the costume jewellry and some real, a tiara, I look a right sight for sore eyes I an tell you LOL. just waiting for a lift to my sons and have been told to wave like the queen on the journey . What fun hey 
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sure Molly is one cute pup doted on by so many "aunties" Quite an adventure for her going out. Glad you could post the photo Sue, I've never been called a whizz kid before!! lol

Sandra I feel sorry for your DHs sore mouth, I had a biopsy on my tongue a while back. I hope he doesn't have stitches or he will be on soft food for quite a while longer. Your cheese and onion pie sounds good. 

Glad your Physio helps Bonnie, arthritis is a _$%^&*_!!!

T


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

The rain has just started here Jan, so I hope it is avoiding your area. Try and get someone to take your photo, it will be a great one to see. Have a wonderful time. I think we are due to have heavy rain tomorrow plus thunder and lightening. Thank you Joan but DH has been on soft foods for awhile lately. He is definitely feeling sorry for himself today and I am trying so hard to gee him along but I feel down in the dumps myself, what with not speaking to my eldest son since December and not seeing his children in ages. It hurts.

U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U are going through a tough time Sandra, it's sad when you can't see your family.
I did know your DH has had a sore mouth for some time and is on soft food - it was more of a gentle warning - the stitches catch in everything even a drink or round your teeth. I don't envy him. Fingers crossed for a good outcome.
Bright sunshine here, no rain in sight although we could do with some, preferably overnight!!

V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very interesting topic, Sandra’s onion and cheese pie sounds delish, maybe we should all drop in for a slice! lol
Hope hubby’s biopsy goes okay too, certainly not fun being on a soft diet for a long time!
Sue, I do get up early —- usually by 5:30 but moving a bit slow this morning. I can’t seem to sleep in, wish I could. Hope Molly enjoys her next viewing of the Dog programme.
Thanks Joan, I’ve only had three sessions but what a difference and yes arthritis is a 
$%^&*!!! Grrrr………. Yes, you are our whizz kid on KP!! ❤
Wish we were there for your Royal send off Jan, you must look like the Queen herself all ready for the Platinum Jubilee Celebrations!! Hope someone gets a pic or two of you! Enjoy the celebrations and have lots of fun!! ❤ I hope the weather is perfect for the party. Sorry you are having rain Sandra. It is sunny but a bit cool but better than dull and overcast.


W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Well thank you so much Sandra for giving me the recipe, I’m eager to try it asap. Yes, I always make my own short crust pastry too, it’s so much nicer than the frozen product. Chicken pie is one of my favourites too, especially as you say, using leeks and corn though I haven’t tried it with the tinned chicken soup. Things must be difficult for you right now Sandra with hubby’s health worries as well as your own plus the ongoing issues with your eldest son. Us kitchen girls are always here for you though and you can talk to us and PM us anytime you want to xx
Im sure our Royal Highness Jan has had a terrific time today, meeting and greeting her family and friends. Oh please try and send us a photo of yourself in your splendid finery. It will put a smile on our dials, that’s for sure  
Crikey Bonnie, what’s this, you are usually up at 5.30 in the morning ?? I’ve heard about being up with the larks but I bet they are still in bed at that time. Good on you though I’m now feeling more like a lazy slug getting up so late.🐌
XYZA


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

A lazy slug —- you are not Sue!! I used to work night shift so I guess it is still in my “blood”, also before I retired I was starting at either 4:30 a.m. or 5 a.m.! lol
I really hope we get to see a pic or two of HRH Jan, I’m sure she was dressed to the nines! 👑👑🥰🥰
Enjoy making your cheese and onion pie, sounds very good! 


B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

By the way right royal Birthday greetings to our Jan!! 🎂 Hope you have a lovely day.

Be whatever suits, I usually wake up when it gets light which at the moment is about 5am. I don't get up then I usually read my kobo. (Nice big text)
The weather is horrible here today, overcast and quite chilly. I've had to put a cardigan on. I'm glad I planted my tomato plants out yesterday!!

C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Cake, cake and more cake for our Jan! Hope you had a lovely day yesterday at the street party and hope you enjoy your Special Day today! 🎂🎂🥂🥂❤❤
Sorry your weather is not enjoyable today. 😥😥
Enjoy your kobo Joan, love the big text, very easy on the eyes. 🥰🥰

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dear Jan, sending birthday wishes and hugs. Hope you have a wonderfully happy day. xx  💋💋
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eeee, thanks for all your good b/day wishes, I had the most enjoyable time at the street party, delish food, good company and I even got up to dance (in a fashion lol) to my favourite Bee-Gees music.
Another family get together today, it won't be outside, it's raining and cold, but it ain't going to spoil it.
I lit my wood burner this morning, it gives out a good cheery bit of heat.
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Flipping nasty weather for you Jan but I’m glad it won’t spoil your day. Ooh, dancing to the Bee Gees music sounds like lots of fun, my favourite music too….ha ha staying alive, staying alive
Im just watching the Platinum Party at the Palace on tv, very enjoyable, hope the Queen enjoyed watching it too. 
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got to laugh at this


Walter took his wife Ethel to the state fair every year, and every time he would say to her, “Ethel, you know that I’d love to go for a ride in that helicopter.”

But Ethel would always reply, “I know that Walter, but that helicopter ride is 50 dollars and 50 dollars is 50 dollars.”

Finally, they went to the fair, and Walter said to Ethel, “Ethel, you know I’m 87 years old now. If I don’t ride that helicopter this year, I may never get another chance.” Once again Ethel replied, “Walter, you know that helicopter is 50 dollars and 50 dollars is 50 dollars.”

This time the helicopter pilot overheard the couple’s conversation and said, “Listen folks, I’ll make a deal with you. I’ll take both of you for a ride; if you can both stay quiet for the entire ride and not say a word I won’t charge you! But if you say just one word, it’s 50 dollars.”

Walter and Ethel agreed and up they went in the helicopter. The pilot performed all kinds of fancy moves and tricks, but not a word was said by either Walter or Ethel.

The pilot did his death-defying tricks over and over again, but still there wasn’t so much as one word said.

When they finally landed, the pilot turned to Walter and said, “Wow! I’ve got to hand it to you. I did everything I could to get you to scream or shout out, but you didn’t. I’m really impressed!”

Walter replied, “Well to be honest I almost said something when Ethel fell out but, you know, 50 dollars is 50 dollars!
H


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Great big happy birthday wishes Jan! Glad you have had a good time with the celebrations. We haven’t been to any due to DH just not wanting to go out. I was going to pop along to the school field this afternoon for the picnic but it is still raining and really cold.

H


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Grand time on your Birthday Jan, by the sounds of it.

Reasonably mild weather here. No fire lit yet. Mind you when I do a bit of baking that takes the edge off the place.
I've made a lemon drizzle this morning, with a lemon icing, for my craft club.

Looking forward to seeing them all and we are doing salt dough ornaments, so that should be fun.

Cheese and Onion pie sounds lush. I'm going to try that.

H


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

He he Jan. That made me giggle. 

I


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

I really loved that one Jan. Wow! The kitchen is busy today! 

J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Just popping in for a quick hello —- our weather is still sunny and starting to warm up a bit more and you can feel the humidity starting. Sorry you ladies are having chilly, rainy weather. Not very nice for our birthday girl 🎂🥂 or the end of the Platinum Jubilee Celebrations! 😥👑
Have a wonderful day everyone —- no sandj yet?
Jeannie your cake sounds wonderful, please save me a piece, thank you! ❤
Loved the story about Walter and Ethel!! lol


K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kind of people to crochet and knit for the jubilee celebration. Is it one big party?

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely to see you Sandy, we were getting a bit worried about you especially with the bad storms around Florida. Glad you are OK. 
M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

May storms. There wasn’t anything really but the dark clouds rolled in later today.
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice to hear that you weren’t affected Sandy. We got small hail stones, rain and strong gusty winds yesterday. It was a horror of an afternoon, especially as I had put washing out on the line earlier.
Today is much better though cold tonight so we’ve got the wood fire on.
last night we watched some old re runs of Paul O’ Grady’s tv show, for thé love of dogs. Molly loved seeing all the puppies and dogs. I saw quite a few knitted blankets too and I wondered if some had been made by our kitchen girls. I think Jan, Sandra and Jeannie sometimes knit for the dogs home.
O


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh I love watching Paul O’Grady’s, for the love of dogs. So far I have knitted over 100 dog/cat blankets for Battersea and I always look out for one of mine, but no luck so far.

It’s dark and wet here again and I didnt sleep too good last night. Got up and read my book until I couldnt keep my eyes open. Looked at the clock and it was 3am so I hopped off to bed and went straight to sleep. Didnt get up until 9.30am but nothing spoiling today. More soup making this morning for DH who is still waiting for his biopsy appointment. He’s off out in the man cave until lunchtime so I will get the hoover out now. Catch up later.

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pleased to know that your hubby is off to his man cave, it will take his mind off things for a while. My DH enjoys time in his man cave too though his knees have been playing up so he can’t spend too much time standing. He’s talking about getting both knees replaced at the same time, he’s due to see his surgeon in September. 
Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Paul O’Grady’s dog show sounds wonderful! I’m glad that Molly is enjoying it Sue. You never know Sandra, you might just see one of your blankets —- wouldn’t that be lovely? 
I wish your weather would clear up, it makes it very depressing when you don’t have sunshine. 
Sue, please keep warm and I hope you don’t have too many storms like you had.
Welcome back Sandy and good to hear that you are “missing” the tropical storm.
Sandra, Inhope DH gets his appointment soon.

Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quick like a bunny you are Sue, we posted together! lol
Really? A double knee replacement? They normally won’t do them here, good luck Scoty!
DH is still sleeping, he’ll be up soon to put the garbage out for pick up.

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Réal reason for Scoty wanting the double knee replacement is so that he will be able to get back to golf quicker When he had his hip replacement last year, the surgeon said he would be ok to get more surgery in September though if he was in really bad pain, he could have it earlier. I don’t think double knee replacement was mentioned at the time so it will be up to the surgeon. I don’t know what to expect, I’d rather not think about it yet
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rainy day here again, good old British summer ! LOL.
I don't think they do both knees here either, be rather painful I would think, one is bad enough, not had a new knee but have had hip replacement.
S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Surgery is usually about 3-6 months between here. I don’t blame you either Sue, I wouldn’t want to think about it either! 🙄🙄 My girlfriend’s orthopaedic surgeon had his both done together for the same reason as Scoty! When I went for my orientation for #2, there was a lady in a wheelchair who was having both done! Did you have any issues with your hip replacement Jan?


T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for asking Bonnie, but no probs at all with my hip replacement, I chose to have an epidural instead of anesthetic, never felt a thing but heard the surgeon hammerring the new joint in and talking to the nurses, also was fine afterwards. Same here with knee ops, you wait 3 months in between ops.
U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

U are a real trooper Jan! I know a few people who have had hip replacements and everything seems to be fine. I also had an epidural with both of my knee replacements and heard about the same as you! lol


V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Victorian tea for the Queen’s jubilee 

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

We had a real knees up Victoria cake, and lots of good food for the Queens jubilee, very good company and a great time was had by all. LOL.
XYZ--or A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

A quick question Jan —- did anyone take any pics of you at the street party on Saturday?
Lots of great food was had by all including Victoria cakes and Victoria tea!


B


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Been out to my craft club today. We made salt dough ornaments and plaques. The lady will take them all home and bake them. Next time she comes we will paint and glaze them all. Lots of different ideas came up from the ladies. She had brought along lots of cake making tools and stamps to embellish our creations. 

C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Creative minds think a like! The salt ornaments sound interesting. I will look that up!

d


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Delightful sounding craft, could you make earrings out of the salt dough ? I have a vision of a pair of salt & pepper pots dangling from my ears😄 You will have to post some pics Jeannie of what you made.
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Eleven eggs for breakfast 

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fast Catching- Up this evening. Sorry I haven't been keeping up regularly. Funeral tomorrow and we had a funeral last week plus buried my brother. Gracie and I are having a rummage sale this Thursday and Friday. There is so much stuff I could get rid of but there is only so much that I can carry out to the garage without getting pooped. Grace was a Big Help. An old lady and a young girl putting on a rummage sale. Ha 
Sue, I love your pictures of Molly what a lovable puppy. I hope with your blood tests the doctors can do something for you. 
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Good to see you Ann. Sad to hear that about your brother. The rummage sale sounds great!
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Have you ever had a rummage sale? 
Lots of work and very little pay, Gracie wants the money from the rummage sale so she can save up for her dog. I know she really wants a dog, but I don't think it's the right time for her parents. 
I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Have you ever had a rummage sale?
> Lots of work and very little pay, Gracie wants the money from the rummage sale so she can save up for her dog. I know she really wants a dog, but I don't think it's the right time for her parents.
> I


I have worked at a few rummage sales at a church. Putting things out and pricing them. The sales here gets tons of stuff. At the end they tell people to fill up a bag for $2-$5 dollars to try and get rid of the stuff. Otherwise everything is price better 10 cents to $5 dollars or more. Some sales do really well!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just remembering when we had a deceased garage sale when Scoty’s dad passed away. So many people turned up and we sold so much stuff but the furniture was difficult to sell. It was quite old fashioned and we ended up donating stuff to a charity.
I love going to garage/ rummage sales, always interesting goodies and I especially like craft/ knitting stuff of course 
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kicking my heels up, just had the good news that I'm a great granny to a dear little baby girl, her name is Sophie. Don't know her weight etc. but I bet she was a heavy weight. I can't wait to meet her and give her cuddles. 
L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Looks like your having a great day Glen Lady. Congrats!! 🎉

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

marvellous news Jan. Congratulations to the family 
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice to knit for a baby girl. Congratulations Jan and family. 😊 😊 

O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh Jan, that is wonderful news!! Congrats on the birth of your newest great granddaughter Sophie! How many great grandchildren do you have? 🎀🎀


P


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Congratulations Jan! A new baby in the family. Sending love and hugs to you all. Put me down for a big cuddle! 🤗 xx


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Whoops out of sync again!!! Doh!

Q


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

For dinner this evening we are having meat pie and veg. I've put the meat on and will do the pastry a bit later on. A bit of a drizzly day today, but not cold.

Lovely to have a new baby in the family. Jan.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite an unforgettable time right now, Queens Platinum Jubilee and then Jans new great granddaughter. Time to celebrate, shall we wet the baby’s head ? 
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Rocky road ice cream on a cone 

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sophie, what a lovely name for a girl! Jan time for you to get the baby patterns out and start knitting. Those little ones grow so quickly. 
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

The dolls outfits have been updated if anyone is interested:








Dressing dolls - Updated


A very kind lady on this site found two dolls and sent them to me to dress. Here is is the progress so far.




www.knittingparadise.com




U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

U are very kind to post the update on the dolls Joan —- thank you! The dolls look wonderful in their new outfits. What a difference and well done!


V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

very pretty pink outfit Joan, I love the lacy pattern. What are you going to do with the dolls now ?
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> very pretty pink outfit Joan, I love the lacy pattern. What are you going to do with the dolls now ?
> W


Well believe it or not I shall be just be adding them to my collection. I love dolls and still have my childhood dolls. Crazy or what? 

XYZA


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

A lovely addition to your doll collection Joan! 🥰🥰🧶🧶


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You’re not crazy Joan, I have my childhood doll plus others that I’ve collected over the years. I’ve also got my old teddy bear, he’s looking a bit threadbare in places but he’s probably the same age as me so should be expected.
B


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Blimey Joan, you are not crazy. I still have my first teddy bear and he is very thread bare. I always say he, yet he is pinkish in all the folds. I can remember my dad bringing the teddy bear into hospital when I was there at the age of 7 having my tonsils out. He had it in his pocket and it brings back happy memories whenever I give it a cuddle, which is often. Sorry no dolls and I much preferred cars when I was a child.

C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yes the doll outfits are lovely. Especially the pink one!
Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Called my teddy bear Teddy Robinson, not sure where I got the name from. He sits in our walk in robe with my old piggy hand puppet who is probably around the same age. I’ve got a mechanical monkey that my dad gave me when I was 7 and in hospital. My operation was for a depressed sternum which I was born with. I had to stay in hospital for a month and visiting hours were very strict. It was a really stressful time for me, I used to cry myself to sleep every night but the monkey brought me some joy.
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Definitely a great story about Teddy Robinson. I have a Uncle Sam register bank my dad gave me. It’s a lime green color.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Endless memories from our childhoods are great to hold on to. 
F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

French cooking. Always liked crepes 

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

First big baby doll I had and kept for all these years I ended up giving the doll to the thrift store. My grandchildren and their friends said the doll gave them the creeps. Since I couldn't keep it in the bedroom where I had it, I gave it away. I guess I am past the dolls and didn't really miss her. I did keep my mother's doll that doll is over 100 years old. I also kept the doll where my grandmother's hair was made into a hairpiece for one of my mother's dolls. Those dolls I probably have until I die then my kids can do whatever with them. 
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gee Whiz I must have been slow posting. Turning in for the night. I need to do a few more things in the garage before the rummage sale which starts at 8am tomorrow. Am I ready, far from it.
H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Hope your sale is a success Ann! Hope you’re not too tired to let us know how everything went.


I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I wish I could come to your rummage sale Ann, good luck for tomorrow. Make sure you keep the money in a safe place ( preferably on your body ). There’s a lot of sneaky people out there.
Your doll with your grandmothers hair sounds intriguing, can you post a picture?
J


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Just love rummage sales and good luck Ann. We must have a clear out, especially in the attic.

Off to the hairdressers now and I will catch up later. Didnt sleep much last night but hope my hairdresser is wide awake or I might come back with a short back and sides!

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Emmy Cat said:


> Just love rummage sales and good luck Ann. We must have a clear out, especially in the attic.
> 
> Off to the hairdressers now and I will catch up later. Didnt sleep much last night but hope my hairdresser is wide awake or I might come back with a short back and sides!
> 
> K


Lovely to read about your dolls and teddies, my teddy is called Bentley. my aunt sent him to me from Oz for my b/day years ago. He sit on the arm of my sofa.
I've bought new baby Sophie a Steiff teddy the same as I did for my other great grands. Gotta treat 'em all the same.
Another party this Sunday, it's my twins b/day.
M


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

My hair turned out really great and I felt on a high. Then I managed to prang the back of my car! Not happy now,

N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Nice that your hair turned out nice and you are pleased. Oh, oh, sorry to hear about your
boo-boo to your car, hope it’s not too serious! 😥😥
I wonder how Ann’s sale is going?

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

BonnieP said:


> Nice that your hair turned out nice and you are pleased. Oh, oh, sorry to hear about your
> boo-boo to your car, hope it’s not too serious! 😥😥
> I wonder how Ann’s sale is going?
> 
> O





BonnieP said:


> Nice that your hair turned out nice and you are pleased. Oh, oh, sorry to hear about your
> boo-boo to your car, hope it’s not too serious! 😥😥
> I wonder how Ann’s sale is going?
> 
> O


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Oh yes, I've got a black doll made of alabaster which I was given for my first Christmas. Also got my first teddy that was a gift from a little girl neighbour when I was born. Funny how we cling on to this beloved toys.. Now 70 years old. Been out all do having a look round the shops, then we have dinner in Weatherspoons 

Hoping to get some knitting done this evening.

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I’d love to have a look in your attic Sandra. When I was a child, our attic was crammed with all sorts of things, prams, old clothes, books, magazines, bicycles and even gas masks. Then, the attic was converted into a bathroom so I don’t know where all the junk went. Today it would be worth a few bob, especially the old bikes and gas masks. Do you remember the tv series, Cash in the Attic, I really enjoyed watching that show.
J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Juice boxes 

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keep on getting a little puppy, eyeing off my lunch.
L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Lovely Molly, a real cutie pie!! Did you share? lol


M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mustn't share you'll get Mollie into bad habits.
A bit wound up today, I didn't sleep well. last night. Dave is being admitted to Guys Hosp tomorrow with a view to laser surgery on his prostate on Sunday!!!

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

No, I didn’t share my lunch as there was avocado on my wrap which I know isn’t safe for dogs. As you say Joan, we don’t want to get her into bad habits of begging when we are eating.
I can understand you are worried about Dave going into hospital tomorrow but I’m sure everything will go well. Imagine how fantastic it will be for Dave, getting the laser surgery and it will be such a great improvement for him. 
sending hugs dear Joan xx
O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Oh Molly is so cute! Hope everything goes well for Dave.
P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Puppies are so much fun Sue! Archie does not get anything from the table, when he was here with us, I gave him a treat before dinner and he would lay down and wait —- he knew his dinner was coming soon! lol Really miss the “little” guy!! lol 🐾🐾
Joan, I hope everything goes well with Dave this weekend. Sending hugs! 💕💕

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

BonnieP said:


> Puppies are so much fun Sue! Archie does not get anything from the table, when he was here with us, I gave him a treat before dinner and he would lay down and wait —- he knew his dinner was coming soon! lol Really miss the “little” guy!! lol 🐾🐾
> Joan, I hope everything goes well with Dave this weekend. Sending hugs! 💕💕
> 
> Q


Quite natural to be concerned about Daves hospital trip Joan, I hope all goes well for him, give him our best wishes.
Yes best not to get pups into bad habits, ours always knew not to beg at the table, my sons dogs behave too-- makes me laugh if Ollie drops any food when he's in his high chair, their dog cleans up immediately lol.
R


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Really hope all goes well for Dave, Joan.

Your puppy is gorgeous and who could resist that face?

Grass cut today and having a cuppa with feet up right now. DH is still waiting for his biopsy appointment.
S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Sorry to hear DH is still waiting to hear about his biopsy appointment, they seem to take forever to book these days, hope you hear soon. 🙏
Molly has such a sweet face and seems to be fitting in at Sue’s very quickly.
Enjoy your cuppa and having your feet up, you accomplished lots today. 🥰


T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Take care of yourself Joan - Dave is in the best care and home soon. Love your little doggy. So cute.

U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Uber Eats anyone else have it in your area. So many places deliver food now.
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very far from our main town for Uber Eats I’m afraid. The nearest would be 40 minutes so I don’t know if they would deliver. What’s your favourite delivery Sandy ?
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> Very far from our main town for Uber Eats I’m afraid. The nearest would be 40 minutes so I don’t know if they would deliver. What’s your favourite delivery Sandy ?
> W


We have uber eats, never tried them.All the eating establishments deliver here, free if you live in close quarters, don't know what they charge for further distances.
I'll see my new great grandie Sophie today, can't wait to hold her.
Another get together tomorrow for my twins b'day.
XY or Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra fun and excitement at your place Jan. How lovely too, having a new great granddaughter, I love the name, Sophie.
will there be two birthday cakes tomorrow for the twins Jan ? I hope you all have a really happy day.
YZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> Xtra fun and excitement at your place Jan. How lovely too, having a new great granddaughter, I love the name, Sophie.
> will there be two birthday cakes tomorrow for the twins Jan ? I hope you all have a really happy day.
> YZA


Actually they will share a cake now that they're older, always had one each when they were little, saved a lot of arguments LOL.
The weathers being kind so we'll be having a barby, guess who will be in charge of it ? lol 
Isn't it funny how the men get involved with the bbq, beer in one hand the other with a fork just piddling about turning stuff over, so funny.
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Behind the scenes, the girls are in the kitchen, prepping salads etc while the men are getting congratulated on their cooking skills. Yes, it is funny, especially if the snags get burnt or explode, it’s then the girls fault for taking too long, in the kitchen, prepping everything else.
C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Basic place that had smoothies and wraps. I also ordered peanut butter and jelly overnight oats. It was good. Plus I picked my own ingredients for the smoothie. You do pay a fuel change.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Cooking show I imagine. I don’t know why my B response didn’t get posted


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dear Sandy, it did get posted, I’ve just read it. That was good that you could pick what you wanted in your smoothie. I like it when it’s mango season here, I love them in smoothies.
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Enjoy the mangos. Oranges are popular here. Lucky Georgia has peaches. I’ll never forget seeing a sign for peach wine in Georgia 

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fond of oranges and peaches. When we lived in Queensland we had two orange trees, one Ruby grapefruit, two lemon and two mandarin trees. I miss those trees now as Tasmania is a bit too cold to grow citrus, apart from lemon and lime. I’ve got a peach tree here but it’s always a race of who gets them first, us, the possums or the birds. When oranges aren’t in season here, w e get them imported from the US, they are always lovely and sweet and juicy.
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> Fond of oranges and peaches. When we lived in Queensland we had two orange trees, one Ruby grapefruit, two lemon and two mandarin trees. I miss those trees now as Tasmania is a bit too cold to grow citrus, apart from lemon and lime. I’ve got a peach tree here but it’s always a race of who gets them first, us, the possums or the birds. When oranges aren’t in season here, w e get them imported from the US, they are always lovely and sweet and juicy.
> G



Great to have all those delicious fruit trees growing in your garden Sue, I bet you really miss them.
Oranges here what you buy are a bit hit and miss, I always buy navels if available, otherwise don't bother. Love peaches when the juice dribbles down your chin LOL.
It's a fairly sunny day here, wind is quite cold, but at least it's fine for the bbq.
I saw and held Sophie when we went for a chinese take out, she is gorgeous, feeding well and seems very contented, Ollie loves his baby sister and keeps asking Mummy -''is she alright'' when she whimpers.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy that you had a cuddle with baby Sophie. lovely name. I hope you won't be offended Jan but we took on a recue Bichon cross whose name was Sophie, everyone liked it so much we didn't change it. Good that Ollie loves his baby sister, hope it continues as they grow up.

I like the little easy peel mandarins but only if they are sweet and Dave likes the big navel oranges. My mother was ill as a child and had to eat lots of oranges, but after that she never eat another orange in her whole life.

Dave is spitting sparks this morning, he saw the surgeon who apologised and said they should have had a meeting earlier during which he would have been told to stop taking one of his pills for a few days. As this didn't happen he can't be operated on today and is waiting for transport home! After getting all keyed up for that, we have to do it all again!!!!!! Thanks for all your good wishes any way. 😊

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Horrible to have to wait again Joan, what a fiasco. Sometimes you have to wonder about the administration in hospitals whereby important info doesn’t get through to the patient. It happens here as well, there must be so many frustrated and upset people every day, going through the same thing.
a friend of mine had a hernia and had to wait 18 months for an operation. Finally she was given a date and turned up, only to be told she was too overweight to be operated on. 
Has Dave been given another appointment yet ?
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Horrible to have to wait again Joan, what a fiasco. Sometimes you have to wonder about the administration in hospitals whereby important info doesn’t get through to the patient. It happens here as well, there must be so many frustrated and upset people every day, going through the same thing.
> a friend of mine had a hernia and had to wait 18 months for an operation. Finally she was given a date and turned up, only to be told she was too overweight to be operated on.
> Has Dave been given another appointment yet ?
> I


It makes you wonder what the admin staff are paid for, doesn't it?. The surgeon said he will try to schedule another appt within two weeks, I won't hold my breath though!

J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Jackfruit would go well in those smoothies 

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kiwi fruit too. 
L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Lingonberry is popular in Europe. would probably be great with scones 

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sandj said:


> Lingonberry is popular in Europe. would probably be great with scones
> 
> K





sandj said:


> Lingonberry is popular in Europe. would probably be great with scones
> 
> K


 My thoughts are with you Joan, and Dave too. It just isn't good enough to have to be messed about in this way. At our age we don't need all this hassle, no wonder Dave is cross.
Lets hope it can be arranged for him to have another appointment asap.
N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Fruit, fruit and more fruit! The squirrels are stealing our “green” strawberries, was able to have one lonely red strawberry at brekkie! lol
When I was growing up, it was in the fruit belt of Niagara! Lots of summer jobs picking fruit. Got so I could even eat sour cherries right off the tree. lol
We had strawberries, red currants, raspberries, sweet cherries, sour cherries, apples, pears, peaches and grapes to choose from. Kept us busy picking for the summer! lol


G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Now my current posts are messed up! This happened a few weeks ago. I read the last post from Sandy and after I posted a couple more showed up! Sorry I’m out of order. Let’s try this again!!


O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Orange marmalade 


P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Peach jam (homemade)

Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Quiche with the scones 

R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Raspberry jam (homemade) on toast


S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Strawberries and bananas on waffles 

T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Tastes yummy! I’ll have one too Sandy! lol


U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Unique fruits are on the shopping list. How about a fruit salad? 

V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very good idea —- a fruit salad would be great!


W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

BonnieP said:


> Very good idea —- a fruit salad would be great!
> 
> 
> W


Water melon, lets not forget to add that to the fresh fruit salad
X Y Z or A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Yummy watermelon —- of course Jan —- couldn’t forget that!!


Z or A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Water melon, lets not forget to add that to the fresh fruit salad
> X Y Z or A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Apples can be added to the fruit salad. Green or Red?
B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Best we add both green or red apples to the fruit salad


C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Crunchy with the apples and add some nuts 

D


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Whisk


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Everything is so fresh looking at this time of year!
Yummy!


F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Fresh fruit in a bowl on the table 

G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Good to have fresh fruit handy —- great snack!

H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Huckleberries I got some in Oregon


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I don’t think I have ever had huckleberries—- what do they taste like Sandy?


J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Just like berries. I had the best berries from Oregon and Alaska. Sweet and tasty. I went to a presentation on Alaska and a couple brought homemade bars with Alaska berries. They were so good. They used 3 RV’s to get to and from Alaska.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keen to try huckleberries, I don’t think we get them imported into Australia, I’m sure we don’t grow them here. I had a job picking passionfruit for a neighbour thirty years ago. It was back breaking work as you have to collect them once they’ve fallen to the ground. I must have been very fit back then. 😄 
L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Liked helping putting the pumpkins out in October. They do a sell every year at a church.
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Many ways of using pumpkins, I love them. Pumpkin soup, roast pumpkin and pumpkin scones are my favourites. 
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> Many ways of using pumpkins, I love them. Pumpkin soup, roast pumpkin and pumpkin scones are my favourites.
> N



Not tried roast pumpkin Sue, bet your litle Molly would like some of the soup on her dry food, if that's what you feed her, we call it 'kibble' here,it's good for their teeth, easy pick upable after toilet, supposed to taste of lamb, chook, or beef, we fed all our dogs that, Luna has the cat version.
I've just come in from doing some weeding while it's cool, supposed to be coming really hot during the week -- GRRRRR. lol.
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mmm I like fresh fruit, peaches bananas, water melon, plums, pineapple, mango and grapes. I guess like most fruit. Must admit I have never tried a smoothie though!
N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh yes —- when Archie was staying with us, he had “fish” kibble as the chicken did not agree with him. It wasn’t too bad for smell but it was easy to feed him. There are so many kinds of pet food now, I remember years ago there was only “smelly” tinned wet food. Yuck!
I love most fruit too Joan, have tried a few kinds of smoothies but prefer it “whole”. 
We had a pumpkin growing in our garden last year (from our neighbour’s garden), it looked different not like a regular one.


P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

BonnieP said:


> Oh yes —- when Archie was staying with us, he had “fish” kibble as the chicken did not agree with him. It wasn’t too bad for smell but it was easy to feed him. There are so many kinds of pet food now, I remember years ago there was only “smelly” tinned wet food. Yuck!
> I love most fruit too Joan, have tried a few kinds of smoothies but prefer it “whole”.
> We had a pumpkin growing in our garden last year (from our neighbour’s garden), it looked different not like a regular one.
> 
> ...



Pet food in tins smells disgusting, kibble is by far the best to give them, when we had dogs we added any left over bits off our plates to make it a bit more tasty for them.
Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Question what type of fruit trees grow by you? Mostly citrus here. The area here is a old orange grove plantation area. Sad that houses are being built on the old groves. 

R


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Rasberries, blackberries, elderberries and sloes grow wild in the hedgerows here Sandj. 

Had a lovely day yesterday. Took little Elsie to her first Car Boot Sale. It didn't take her long to grasp that she had to look at the stall holder quizzically and ask how much is this please. She came home with a set of figures that are in a chldrens programme on tv. She was so happy and a pleasure to take out. We enjoyed every minute. My son treated me to a bag of super chunky wool in pale blue. I have no idea what to make with it. Maybe a hat and scarf for my daughter in law. Any ideas?

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Really different fruit trees here in the Uk, mostly apple, pear and cherry trees. our neighbour hs pear and apple trees. 

S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Sad that they are building homes on the old groves Sandy. It looks like they are not worrying where our food will come from in years to come. Our house is built on a former pear orchard (1967). In Stoney Creek (formerly Fruitland), where I grew up we had strawberries, red currants, cherries (sweet and sour), pears, apples, peaches, raspberries and grapes. These are all the ones that we used to pick. We would go from one farm to the next all summer. We had three canners that I remember in the area —- Cudneys, Arkells and E.D. Smith so they didn’t have far to go for any fruit that was to be canned. We also had many vegetables too and people would have fruit stands in front of their homes —- great prices, fresh and already picked. lol 
Sounds like you had a wonderful day yesterday Sandra with Elsie at the boot sale, how exciting for her to have had this experience with you and she also made a purchase. 🥰🥰 Good luck with your new yarn and please keep us posted on your progress. 🧶🧶

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Time, I get back with my friends! Lots of things happening at our house. I didn't make a pile of money at the rummage sale, but I was happy most of the large stuff is gone except for a horse drawn cultivator. Grace got her golden retriever on Sunday. Her mother made an agreement that she will get Nellie for free if she will let her breed her 4 times. So far, the dog seems really smart and is almost potty trained. We have Grace and Nellie staying with us when her mother works nights two days on and two days off. I forgot to say Nellie is only a puppy 8 weeks old. and so lovable. She is snow white. 
U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Understand Ann. Glad you got rid of stuff at the sale. You missed our talk about fruit tree. What popular fruit tree grows in your area?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very exciting times at your house Ann with the puppy. Nellie sounds adorable and I’m sure I haven’t seen a white retriever before. Grace will be over the moon that shes been allowed to get her puppy, what does her dad think ?
W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

We are slowing down a bit with the chatter in the kitchen —- everyone must be tired or very busy! lol Congrats Ann on getting “rid” of stuff at your sale, it does feel good, doesn’t it? Very exciting that Grace got her puppy. I’m sure Grace and Nellie will be best friends!


XYZ or A


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Well, I am very very envious of anyone getting a new pet. I would love another cat after my lovely emmy but DH is adamant that he doesn’t want another one. 

My daughter’s two girls are coming to stay on saturday and bringing with them paints etc and want to make some cards. It’s my daughters birthday on 1st July and I presume they are going to be making cards for that. I have a card and a gift voucher for her. Even though I haven’t seen or spoken to her in 7.5 years I always send her a card and voucher for christmas and birthdays. Also it is my eldest sons birthday on 22nd June and I have a card for him and I will put a voucher in with that. I haven’t spoken to him since that horrible phone call on 20th December last year. Families! Good job I have my youngest son.

XYZ or A


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Whoops Bonnie we crossed over! 

B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yippee a new puppy. I know a new dachshund that likes toys and bark 

Z or A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

sandj said:


> Yippee a new puppy. I know a new dachshund that likes toys and bark
> 
> Z or A


Oops C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Emmy Cat said:


> Whoops Bonnie we crossed over!
> 
> B


Very funny Sandra! First nobody posts and then you, Sandy and me! lol


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Can you count me in too!!
I've been busy today, I've stripped the bed and washed and dried it all and now it's all back on the bed. It will smell lovely tonight as it was all dried outside!! 😊
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Doing lots of jobs in the garden, that's what has kept me from chatting with my pals- sorry. 
Joan, you and Dave will sleep like babes in that lovely fresh smelling bed.
Pleased for you Sandra having your 2 g/ daughters to stay. I'm sure they'll need a bit of help from you when they make cards for their Mum.
E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Everyone is slowly coming back —- I guess Sue is sleeping and Ann is probably busy with Grace and Nellie. Where is Jeannie? Have a wonderful day everyone! ☀☀☀😎😎😎


F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Feeling quite tired after my yard work, but so glad I tackled it while it was cool, we're in for a hot spell according to the weather man. hope it doesn't get too hot. Luckily my lounge room is lovely and cool so that is where I shall be chatting to my kitchen pals .
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Going to give a friend a 60th anniversary card tomorrow. They celebrated last week.
H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Happy couple, nice to be celebrating 60 years! Congrats to them Sandy! 🥂🥂
You stay in your lounge Jan and keep cool! Looking forward to our future lounge chats! lol


I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

I know 60 years! Looks like cloudy skies today.
J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Just starting to cloud over here too, maybe some rain? The garden could use it.


K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I look forward to our chats from my lounge too, hopefully it won't get too sweltering-- hate it grrr.
I'll have my fans swirling and ice cold water at hand.-- G and T later in the evening lol .
Oooops, gone out of letters lol


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely and warm in our house, the wood fire is blazing away and Molly is enjoying sitting next to it. We’ve had a lot of heavy frosts here but today is cloudy and rain, shall I send some to you Jan ? I know you don’t like the hot weather, at least it’s nice and cool in your lounge room.
Sandra, that will be lovely to have your granddaughters over, enjoy. 
M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kids meals I probably eat more of them then any kid. Sometimes they are the right amount of food.

L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Laughing out loud. posted at the same time.
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Must agree with you Sandy on eating kids size meals. I’m the same as you but a lot of restaurants frown on it here. They expect that if you’re an adult then you must order an adult size meal. There’s no way that I can eat that much these days and usually ask for a doggy bag. 
N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Not to much here. Or sometimes I will add a side of guacamole or something to the kid’s meal.

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Order a starter as a main meal sometimes and get garlic bread or a salad with it.
Today is very wet here but guess who still went to golf ? Yes, Scoty still went, he said there were 15 other nutters who turned up. Lucky he had his wet weather gear on and he was riding in his golf cart but I still think he ( and his buddies ) were mad.🤡
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Prefer to order a starter or kids meal when we eat out, adult portions are far too much for me to eat, I either take a box or ask for a doggy bag when I do order adult meal.
I'm up early to get jobs done, water the plant pots first before it gets too hot.
I might risk a trip to market later, usually catch the 10.30 am bus .I will see how the temp. is, if it's too hot I shall stay here and sit in the shade. Yes please Sue, please send me some rain, I'll put my bi-kini on and dance in it lol. 
I bet our Molly loves lying by the fire, I also bet Scoty was glad to get home in the warm. At least he enjoyed his game with his buddies.
Q


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Quite warm out there Jan. I think we are due to get a bit of rain on saturday and Sunday but wait and see. Just been out for my walk and heading for the shower now. It is supposed to be over 30 degrees here on friday!!!!! I dont like it too hot and I will end up putting the hose on again tonight. The poppies have gone mad this year in the raised bed, really pleased with them. The sunflowers are slowly coming along. Might have a sit in the garden later when the sun has gone round to the front.

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really pretty poppies Sandra and I hope you will post a picture of the sunflowers when they come out. I’ve tried growing them but something got to them, maybe the possums or wallabies. Now that we’ve got Molly we have closed off the back section of the garden to keep her safe so the wildlife can’t get in easily. Maybe the possums will still climb over the fence but I think that Mollys presence should deter them. 
Enjoy your trip into town Jan, will you visit the wool lady ? Have you knitted anything for the new baby yet ?
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sandra your poppies are so pretty, are they Californian poppies, I wanted to grow a tall sunflower but I was too late planting and will have to wait till next year now. These are ordinary common poppies planted by birds or the wind. I didn't plant them!!


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Those poppies Joan are just like our self set poppies outside our back door. I’ll take a photo and post it later.
U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Ur poppies are gorgeous Joan, looking forward to seeing a pic of yours Sandra. 🐝🐝🦋🦋


V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sunflowers would probably grow well here. I have seen a few. Very sunny and dry here. It’s the worst climate for gardening ever.

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tart cherries are plentiful in WI and in the Fall of the year we have apples. Florida Sandy that's where we get our oranges and lemons, I would think.
The poppies are gorgeous, one time in a Swap I had a woman from the UK who sent me poppy seeds, but I never had any luck growing them. 
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wonderful red poppies Joan, they are gorgeous. What are the purple flowers in the next bed ?
James and I have booked our flights etc to visit Blake, we head off a week on Saturday so we’re really looking forward to that. Molly has her next lot of jabs tomorrow then will be safe to visit public areas after a couple of weeks. Scoty is talking about putting her in the basket of his golf buggy and taking her when he plays.  I’m sure she will enjoy that.
xYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

A lovely treat for Molly Sue, wouldn't it be a laugh if she got out of the basket and chased the balls lol.
So pleased for you and James to have a visit with Blake.
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Believe it or not that is another self seeded plant that comes up every year it's called Mallow. I'll see if I can get a better picture for you.
That will be a good trip for you to see Blake. hope he still remembers his Daddy!

C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Believe it or not that is another self seeded plant that comes up every year it's called Mallow. I'll see if I can get a better picture for you.
> That will be a good trip for you to see Blake. hope he still remembers his Daddy!
> 
> C


Mallow, I think it is related to hibiscus. it dies down every winter and comes back in the spring. Many people consider a weed. It grows to about 3ft








- 4ft


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Can’t see it being a weed Joan, it’s too pretty
Yes, we are hoping that Blake remembers his daddy, they do have FaceTime twice a week but it’s not the same as being there in the flesh. Blake is just getting over a cold, the first he’s had in 10 months so pretty good.
Jan, I thought the same thing about Molly chasing the golf balls and running off with them. Scoty assures me though that he will have her secured in the basket. You do sometimes need eyes in the back of your head as she moves so quickly.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Done the watering very early this morning, been to my weekly hair do, one of the girls has been diagnosed with breast cancer, it's the aggresive kind so the hospital has given her an appointmentt for surgery next Wednesday, She doing a sponsored 'steps', she wears a step counter and has raised £2, 500 so far.
I had a mallow in the garden where we lived before moving here, it was lovely just like yours Joan.I certainly wouldm't class it as a weed.
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Fancy looking poppies. The former President’s grandchild is named Poppy. I never seen them grow plentiful like that before.
G


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Don;t know what just happened but my post did not come up. Mind you my internet is coming and going. Hopefully getting a new system at the end of the month. Fingers crossed. We live in what you call a black spot here. 

I was busy seeing to the garden and potting up some spare seedlings to put on the church table. We have a bring and share table every year since covid. We can pick up some plants and/or leave some. It's great. 

Went out to our village pub with my knitting pals yesterday and we had a good old chinwag. Left behind some tomatoe plants and some marigolds. Picked up some herbs for my little herb bed.

We are supposed to be getting hot weather for the next 2/3 days. No signs of it yet. Overcast here. The garden is bone dry though and we could do with a good downpour to get things moving.

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Exchanging plants is a lovely idea Jeannie, I wish there was something like that round here!!

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

First I must tell Jeannie that we have had two scorching days, but-- it comes to an end by the weekend, rain is forecast so thats good for the gardens.
We have a garden sale in the village, people take plants and veg and they are on a big table for folk to buy .Proceeds go the the village gardening club, ther's also plants you can buy. This all takes place in the garden of the clubs secretary, a huge garden.
Great that you went to the pub with your knitting pals, did you have a bit of lunch ?
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Gourds I imagine you really can’t bake or make soup with them like pumpkins. They are for decoration purposes but are grown in the ground too.

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Have seen gourds turned into ornamental chickens. They look amazing, painted and put in the garden but are quite expensive to buy the finished product. 
Swapping plants sounds like a great idea Jeannie and no money used. Theres a few stalls set up outside of peoples gardens near me where you can buy produce and plants though this time of the year they aren’t as plentiful.
I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

I looked on Pinterest. Yes all kinds of chickens, penguins, bears, etc from a gourd. They must somehow get hard and then you paint them. That is amazing!

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just so clever. Ive only seen chickens at one of the markets a few years back, I must have a look at the penguins and bears. 
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep looking for garden ornaments. I've never seen decorative gourds, only metal chickens that are meant to rust! Not keen on those. I have five ceramic pigs and three tortoises in my garden plus some smiley faced toadstools. Barmy old soul, but I like them

Temperature expected to reach at least 32C/90F today. I'm not doing anything other than get meals ready and maybe a bit of knitting!!

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Love my garden ornaments, I have two meer-cat, three rabbits, and ( whisper ) several gnomes LOL.
Have to admit the gnomes are hidden among the flower pots, but I know where they are, a few of them were gifts, some quite funny, one is showing his bum , lol.
Glad I went to market twice this week, because it's so hot today and like Joan says, I'm doing nothing either.
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Must be like minded Jan, I have some gnomes too - little ones about 6 - 8 inches tall, but I haven't put them out yet. LOL. I think they cheer the place up. 

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice to have little 'friends' in amongst the flowers, I think we geminis have a lot in common Joan.
My new garden hose was delivered this morning, because of arthritis in my thumbs no way could I fix it to the tap, luckily the painter who is painting the out side next door offered to do it for me when he saw me struggling, I give him cups of tea on the days he's been here, so I don't feel too guilty, and when I nip to the Co-op later, I'll get him a pack of lager.
O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Oh waited around with a craft group at the library yesterday to see a group that played Johnny Cash music. They were interesting. Plus they told his story well.

p


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pleased you have got your new hose fitted Jan, I have ordered new fittings for our hose so that I don't have to carry watering cans!
Good for you Sandy, I like Johnny Cash music!!

Q


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Put my two gnomes in the greenhouse - they are guardians of the plants. No Jan we wouldn't afford lunch in our village pub. I don't know if you know the story, but a rich tech man bought half the village about 6 years ago. Including our pub, fish and chip shop, corner shop and post office stores and the Manor House.

The village has been a building site since. It is looking very upmarket now and it is not for the villagers, but for people with pots of money - much to the locals dismay. Never mind. 
Sweltering hot here today, so keeping indoors. My little cold place comes into it's own on a hot sunny day.

Got a rhubarb crumble in the oven.

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Question is, why do these rich people have to buy beautiful land and spoil it for those who have lived there a life time, it puts all the lovely local shop keepers out of business with their highfaluting ideas, makes me very cross. I bet you miss your chippy and all the other shops and pub
' My rhubarb isn't doing too good, I think I'll follow the next horse with my shovel and bucket that trots through the village LOL. So save me a dish of your crumble please, are we having custard or cream with it.
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really sad that these money people are allowed to buy up large parcels of property, just to change them and encourage only the rich to visit.
I’ve also got some garden gnomes in the garden and like Jan, one is showing his bottom  Scoty bought it from a garage sale and has painted it in his St.Kilda AFL club colours. Funny thing is, Molly keeps sniffing it’s bottom
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Same here where I am at. Lots of new homes, apartments and store fronts. It looks worst then last summer.

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'Tis good to give a gnome an 'ome, I have a nice little family of them, lol.
My sunflowers are growing rapidly, wish I could show you
N


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Unbelievably warm today here. I have the shopping done this morning and not doing much this afternoon. My sunflowers were doing great, Jan and some pesky pigeons came and sniped the tops off while DH watched them. No dinner for him!!!!!! I put some streamers up to keep them off the rest of the raised beds. I’ve bought a couple of orange pepper plants this morning and my two little tomato plants have buds on them already. 
Here is a photo of the self set poppies at the back door. I think some of the neighbours see them as weeds and look on in disgust. 

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very pretty flowers at your back door Sandra. It looks a real English country garden and your neighbours are probably jealous. I’m sure the pigeons found the sunflower tops very tasty, hope they get a bellyache from nicking them   
W


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Your poppies look lovely Sandra. Shame about your sunflowers. I know the feeling. Planted two large tubs of courgettes and next day something has snipped them all off.

Had the gas canister man turn up today. Sent him home with two jars of chutney. 

A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

A weird thing has happened! I’m not getting the kitchen notifications in my inbox. I just finished catching up. 🥰🥰 It was brutal here yesterday 30+C, supposed to be a bit “cooler” today. Glad everyone is well and your gardens look beautiful. I’m off to physio shortly, will catch up later. 😎😎💕💕


B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Bonnie, hope your physio went well. Do you feel better for it or does it make you tired? Strange you aren't getting your email notifications now. Do you remember how to reset it?

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very pretty Sandra, blow what the neighbours think, I love poppies, I have some of thr huge red ones and a lot of the yellow welsh poppies, they self set everywhere.
It's sizzling hot out there , I've just pegged my bedding out and was glad to get back indoors.
There's a shady spot out the back garden I also noticed a good breeze blowing, so after lunch I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well Bonnie, our temps. have been in the 30's too today, blinkin' unbearable, rain tomorrow according to weather man hooray !!!! XYZ or 
A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Could be gremlins Joan! lol I got your notification and it looks like one from Jan coming in, so maybe it was just a fluke. I checked and I was still following but reset it anyway. Thank you for your support. The physio is helping me but I wish it could be faster. lol
I don’t feel too tired but I do tend to rest after my session. lol


D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

A nice gentle rain would be good for the gardens, downpours aren’t so good. It is hot today (not as hot as yesterday) but very windy! We are hard to please, aren’t we? lol


B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Darling photo of Sonny and Cher above. Is that a add or was it posted?
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Easy for you to see Sandy but I don't see a photo of Sonny and Cher. I just had my eyes tested but I didn't do well with my hearing. Nerve damage in both ears especially my left ear. Aug. I will be seeing the doctor and set me up for hearing aids. I heard all good results with my friends in the kitchen. I hope I will be able to adjust once I get mine. 
F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Funny Ann, I don’t see a pic of Sonny and Cher either. Sorry Sandy, you must have been the lucky one to see the pic! The Beat Goes On!!
Good luck with your hearing aids Ann —- when you get them. I have them but won’t go there.

G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

BonnieP said:


> Funny Ann, I don’t see a pic of Sonny and Cher either. Sorry Sandy, you must have been the lucky one to see the pic! The Beat Goes On!!
> Good luck with your hearing aids Ann —- when you get them. I have them but won’t go there.
> 
> G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Gosh here is there photo on my end.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Happier times for Sonny & Cher! They look so young!! It must have somehow got posted.
Thanks for sharing!! Ahhh ……… memories! 🥰🥰❤❤

I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

I wonder what they were drinking. Looks like tea and coffee. he he


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Just tea and coffee, looks like that to me too!! hehe
They both look so serious and deep in thought.


K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kids back then. I saw both of them in concert once. Cher I saw about 3 times.
L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Lucky you to see them in person. Was very different going to concerts back then.


M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Marvellous memories of times gone by and the great music. I think I’ll have the song, I got you babe, stuck in my head now. We just got back from a couple of garage sales, the first one wasn’t very good, just total junk but the second one was good. Scoty bought a box of old tools for $15, he’s going to use them for his welding projects, making garden art.
N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Nice memories of years gone by Sue. Sounds like Scoty is going to be very busy. Did you find anything exciting at the sales? I think it is usually feast or famine. lol


O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Only a basket Bonnie. It’s a good size and I can use it for storing projects that I’m working on. I still need to finish the other slipper sock, it’s difficult to do while Molly is looking for mischief. She had a bath this morning and is currently sitting in front of the wood fire. 
P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Plenty of time to finish that slipper sock Sue! lol Maybe when Scoty takes Molly golfing you will have time to finish it. lol
Some garage sales have so much “stuff” and others look like they emptied one closet and that was all they could put together. At least you got a basket. 🥰🥰
Molly loves to be included in everything, doesn’t she?


Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite strange, I’ve sent two photos instead of one, I must be having a senior moment   
I did get out of bed earlier than usual so that’s my excuse. 
R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Real cute pics of Molly, looks like she has assumed the position waiting for her curly fur to dry! She is so sweet! 🐾🐾 Don’t worry about the double pic, Molly is so sweet, we get to see her twice. You’ll have to try and stay in bed longer next time. lol


S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

So love my sleep, seems to be the older I’ve got the more I need. I’m sure that when I’m visiting Queensland next week, I’ll be getting up early to make the most of seeing my little grandson. Our hotel is only a few minutes drive away from his mums place which is good. 
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Time to catch up on your missing sleep when you get home from spending time with your precious Blake. You and James must be very excited! ❤❤🥰🥰


U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U bet we’re excited Bonnie. Blake was only 4 months old when we last saw him but with the bad floods in Queensland and us catching Covid, it’s been ages since we’ve managed the trip. He’s such an active baby, he never seems to stay still when we’re doing FaceTime. Yesterday, he stood up and let go of the chair, we thought he was going to take his first step but he plonked himself back down on his bottom again. Would be nice if he will start to walk for us while we’re there.  
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very happy for you and James Sue, you will see such a change in Blake, it seems like Finley and Blake are doing the same, Laura sent me a phone video of Finley walking along the sofa by himself, won't be long before they both take their first steps and I hope Blake does it while you are there with him.
Molly is so cute, she knows where the best place is to get dry and warm lol.
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Walking soon these little boys and then you need eyes in the back of your head. 
Sue you took me back with Sonny and Cher, I got you babe was popular when we got married on September 1965. We were just kids then...

XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes Joan, the little boys will soon be up to miscief lol.
I think Cher looked much better before she had all that face lift treatment, some of these 'stars' look hideous I think, why not grow old gracefully?
Just watered my plants with my new garden hose, -- and guess what-- it started to rain but I carried on and made sure they got a good soaking .
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A good soaking is what the gardens need, you are lucky - it's still too hot here and no rain as yet.

I think Cher looked better before surgery, Some folk are never satisfied are they? I've grown old gracefully or disgracefully!! Lol What you see is what you get.

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Before I got the new hose all i could manage was a drink for each pot, it kept them going but a hose does a much better job.
I feel so much better now that it's turned cooler and hope you get some rain too, that really hot weather drains what energy we have doesn't it. lol.
Same as you Joan, I've grown old gracefully, I'm happy as I am, my hair is lovely and white, got a few wrinkles but I call them laughter lines. he he.
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Can't get my her to go white, my Mother, both Grandmothers and my Great grandmother all had white hair. My brother started to go grey in his twenties and is white now. i seen to have missed out along the way.!!
Here I am still salt and pepper!!!!!
Sorry there seems to be two me and I can't delete one !!!!!
D

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Does look nice though Joan, and I love the length, my hair has gone really thin so even though I'd like to wear it like yours it wouldn't look right. I had thick brunette hair in my younger days, have never coloured it, Ron liked it the way it was.
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nice that there is a John Denver radio show from the Uk on Ridge Radio today. I hope I can listen in.

O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Even so I can't see it going white, It's always been mousey to mid brown. I've never coloured it.
Are you off out with your lovely family later? I'm just waiting for Susan to ring for her Saturday natter. She always rings twice a week!

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Family gathering for chinese later and I'll have cuddles with Sophie and Ollie of course, he loves his baby sister, hasn't shown any signs of jealousy because Mum and Dad include him in everything, he helps fetch clean nappies, and gives her lots of cuddles.
Hope you had a nice catch up with Susan Joan,
Did you listen to John Denver Sandy ?
G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Good to see your family Jan, the little ones must be growing so fast. Joan, I hope you had a nice catch up with Susan. Love John Denver —- did you get a chance to listen to the programme Sandy? Just took cinnamon buns out of the oven, smell yummy!! lol


H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Have not because the program is from the UK. The radio station wouldn’t work. Funny it didn’t go through a app. 😅 I have a autograph of JD. It was from a muppet’s holiday special. My dad worked for a advertising company and got it.

I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I really envy you Sandy, having JD’s autograph. Lucky your dad was able to get it for you.
Sorry, you weren’t able to get the programme, maybe next time?


J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

John Denver had a lovely voice, so tragic when he passed away. 
Bonnie, your kitchen must smell so delicious with your freshly baked cinnamon buns.
K


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Kitchen smelled sooooo good! We shared one after dinner. Was just about to make my cream cheese icing and our power went out —- for three hours. That’s okay, we improvised —- no icing!! lol


L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Less calories to consume Bonnie 😄 I’m impressed that you and Jim shared one of the buns, no greedy habits ( not like me ). I’m sure I would NOT have shared, depending on how big or small they are.
Its a cloudy day here again today, the mist is hanging over the river and it looks very wintry. The snow resort in Tasmania has opened a month early due to all the snow, it would be nice to visit just to make a snowman 
M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Mint with chocolate. I was going to say Log cabin with pretzel rods for Xmas. But you beat me to the L.

N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Not too greedy, we started sharing as they seemed so big. 🥰🥰 One each just was too much. Today’s seemed gigantic —- not sure why they were so big. lol Brrrr……Sue, winter weather when we are trying to have some warm weather. On second thought, it would be nice to visit to make a snowman! ⛄⛄lol Sandy, mint with chocolate sounds yummy. 🥰🥰


O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh yum, minty chocolate, delicious. Arnotts do a nice choc mint biscuit, though it’s dark chocolate and not everyone’s favourite but I like them. I don’t know if you have heard of Tim Tam biscuits, they are popular here and are often sent in care packages to Aussies living overseas. 
P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Peppermint Patty’s those were my favorite!

q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quick —- grab a biscuit to have with your tea. I hadn’t heard of either biscuit Sue. I am not a fan of dark chocolate. lol But, I guess it is like anything else, try it, you might like it!! 

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Reading through the messages. Sue it must be Fall by you that you got the wood burner on. Tonight, there is a nice cool breeze outside, so I shut off the air conditioner and open the doors to air out the house. Monday and Tues. then the Hot Stuff is back, and I mean Hot, then the air will go back on. 
Joan I just got my hair cut today, the last time I had it cut was last Nov. My hair is your length now. I must confess I had my hair colored to a light brown shade. The grey just doesn't do me justice. 
Bonnie, save me one of your cinnamon buns, yummy!
S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

So much news to catch up on Ann! Okey, dokey, I will save you a cinnamon bun —- would you like cream cheese icing or plain? Hair cuts never seem to go away, we always need a little pick me up and it sure makes us feel better —- with or without colour. 🥰🥰


T


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

Coffee


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Time for bed —- night, night. Catch up tomorrow.


U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U have a nice sleep Bonnie, we'll chat later!

Thank goodness it's a lot cooler today, it was 14C when I got up. We finally had some rain and a good thunderstorm last night!! 😊 

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very welcome was all that rain, we didn't get a thunder storm but lashings of rain.
Any buns left Bonnei?, I'll share one with Joan if you have please.

A lot cooler today thank goodness and the gardens look so fresh after a good soaking yesterday, you can almost hear the plants singing , lol.
W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Will check the buns ladies but sure there will be enough left for one each. Would you like it plain or with cream cheese icing? Thanks Joan, I slept quite well, must have been tired. lol
I wish it would rain here but no luck yet, the gardens and grass could really use a good soaking.
It is a bit cool here this morning but will warm up later.

XYZ or A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A half a bun would be fine for if you are short with just a little icing, Bonnie. I'm glad you slept well.

i agree Jan, the garden looks much happier for the rain, although the weather is not sure which way it will go today.

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

A bun with or without icing will make me happy thanks.
I too slept well last night. 2 trips to the bathroom, I guess that is because I had a glass of lager with my indian meal last night.Beer goes better than wine with indian food.
Just been in the back garden, did I tell you because I live in a row of cottages the garden is communal ? 
One of the young ladies, a resident , 
planted some sweet peas but being a novice gardener didn't give them any support lol,-- , this old girl found some canes I had in my shed and tied the plants up for her. I hope they grow up the canes, they look very healthy so stand a good chance.
Ooops Joan we've done it again LOL.
B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Blue icing on top of those cupcakes 

C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Been good at posting together haven't we Jan - must be the Gemini in us!!

Nice of you to stake those sweet peas, they' ll be much better for it. The young lady will wonder where the canes came from. Perhaps she will think it was the gnomes. lol
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Crumbs I've overlapped with you now Sandy!

D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Don’t cook tonight call Chicken Delight. A slogan from a chicken delivery place from a while ago.

E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Checked the cinnamon buns ladies —- enough for one each and you can put the icing on yourselves. 🥰🥰
Good to hear you also slept well Jan, I’m sure it was the lager that had you up in the night! 🍺
Happy to hear your garden looks better after the rain Joan. Very kind of you to stake up the young ladie’s plants, Jan, I hope it helps. Looking for the cupcakes Sandy, do you like blue icing?

D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Everyone is answering together! lol



F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cinnamon buns and cup cakes are so delicious, I'll have one of each please with a coffee, I wouldn't mind a slice of Jeannies lemon drizzle as well when she has time to make one. 
I've got a strawberry and blackcurrant crumble in the oven, blackcurrants from my garden.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Devils are those gnomes, they get up to all sorts of tricks, they even pinch my rhubarb lol 
E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Everyone sounds busy in the kitchen. Can you save me some strawberry and black currant crumble please Jan? It sounds wonderful —- especially if the black currants are from your garden! Garden fruit and veggies taste so different when they come from the garden. I’ll have a sample of Jeannie’s lemon drizzle too, please! Gotta love those gremlins! lol


F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Farm shop close by to me, they have all home grown produce and free range eggs from their own chickens, you need a car to get there, so unless I can grab a lift when one of my family go I can't get there


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Great difference between home grown and what we buy at the stores. Too bad the farm shop wasn’t closer Jan. 😥


H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Help please, I'm trying to add a smilie to some of my replies, but nothing is happening when I click on the smilie icon ?
I'm going for another family dinner tonight,same members of my family as last night but at my son and dil house, so I'll have more cuddles with baby Sophie and her big brother Ollie, bless him he's only 2&1/2, but so clever.
I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I’m not sure Jan. Are you trying the smilies on your keyboard? I just noticed that there are a “bunch” of letters and symbols below where I’m typing and right next to the “camera“ symbol there is a smilie, have you tried clicking on that? We may need Joan to do this one!

J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I just click on the smiley icon next to the camera then click on the one you want - it should appear Jan.


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Just been to Uppingham Feast! It was great and had a couple of G&T’s! Lovely!

2 grand daughters stayed last night. One painted till bedtime while the youngest looked through the internet for clothes for her next holiday this year to Tenerife. She’s only 12 but already 5ft 3ins and growing every time I see her. I felt sad when I dropped them off. I’ve missed out so much thanks to estrangement from my daughter. Felt sad so we went to the Feast day.
K


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Kids nowadays grow so fast, I am officially the shortest in the family! My grandchildren are both taller than me. lol Sorry you have missed out on so much with your granddaughters Sandra (I know how it feels) but you do enjoy the time you have with them and I’m sure they love being with you. ❤ Sounds like you really enjoyed your visit to Uppingham Feast and I’m sure the 
G & T’s helped! lol


L


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Lovely day all round. I made them a little blanket for their newest addition. A kitten which they have called Lola. They asked me to make a blanket and I had this one spare. I just know it’s going to be wrecked but oh well. They already have 3 rescue cats.
M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Many hours of work went into that beautiful blanket Sandra —- I hope Lola loves it! Maybe she’ll share it with the others?  You did a beautiful job on the blanket. 🧶🧶


N


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Not sure when I actually made it but mostly done on long car journeys when DH is doing the driving. I get bored looking at the scenery and I cannot read as I feel car sick.

I packed it away and wondered what I would do with it. Most of the wool is from The Range (UK) and didn‘t spend much on it at all. For our next car journey I am going to try and finish a C2C lap blanket for my friends mam. I‘m using James C Brett Marble Chunky in a mixture of colours.

O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh I hope Lola appreciates that beautiful blanket and doesn't shred it! Glad you enjoyed your grand daughters staying with you, are they to allowed visit when they want to?

P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

People (family) are strange, aren’t they? I hope you continue to have a great relationship with your granddaughters Sandra. Can’t wait to see your C2C blanket when you finish it. Should knit up fast using chunky yarn! lol 🧶🧶 Good luck with that project. 

Q


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Organic.


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Pleased to see both girls but they cannot come here when they want. It’s a control game with my estranged daughter and her ex husband. I’ve just got to be glad of the times that I do have them here.
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

done it-- I clicked on toggle BBcode just found it by being inquisitive LOL, in case you are wondering it's the ''flower' at the start of the row along the bottom where it says'' B I U an so on  clicked on the 'flower' then on the smilie icon and hey presto !


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quite the computer whiz you are Jan!! Good for you! ❤❤ No stopping you now!


R


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Really great news Jan x

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sandra your blanket is lovely and I reckon Lola will love it. I’ve got a couple of knee blankets which I knit a few years back which I should give Molly. She’s got plenty of fleecy ones so I might wait until she’s a bit older as she might chew through the wool. The vet was happy with her on Friday when she got her shots. We thought she might be carrying a bit of excess around her middle but no, she’s going ok. She probably uses up so many calories when she’s playing.   
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The dog, Molly is giving you a lot of enjoyment. I was disappointed when my daughter called this last Friday to tell us that she had to give Nellie back to the owner. It just wasn't working out for them. I wish I was 20 years younger because I would have kept her. The couple of days we had with her was so much fun. But it does take a lot of work training a puppy. 
U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Unfortunate news Ann, but it is lots of work having a new pet —- of any kind. Lots of adjustments for everyone. I hope Grace wasn’t too upset/disappointed. Hugs 💕💕
Great news for you Sue, glad Molly’s check up and shots went well, you must be doing something right! 🥰🥰🐾🐾

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very lucky that there are three adults, mainly at home, to look after Molly so there’s always someone on her case  It would be difficult to train a pup if the owners are at work or school.
I took Molly for a walk on the lead yesterday, just around our front garden. The alpacas are currently in the paddock next door and they all ran to the fence to try and work out what Molly was  She froze and sat on my feet, she has probably not seen anything so big before.
Ann, sorry to hear that the pup didn’t work out, Grace will be very upset. 
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well , even though I do feel very sorry for Gracie having to part with the puppy, but --and please don't take this personally Ann, it wasn't really the right decision made by her Mum to have one in the first place It was said at the time she asked for one, to wait until she was older.
Unless someone can be with it 24/7 it's not going to work out, unfair to the puppy as well
We've got another coolish day today, maybe that hot spell was a good old British summer
😉🌦
XYZ or A


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

A sad decision for Gracie but I have to say the right one. We have a neighbour that leaves their little Staffie for hours while they are both at work. It really annoys and upsets me. I know that I would love another cat but DH is adamant that he doesn’t want another one. He says that if we decide to go away for a few days then we have to put it in the cattery and back to the days when we had Emmy. At the moment I would love a one and my grand daughters photos of her little kitten Lola have made me want a one more. She is adorable. I will try and get a photo of her sitting on her new blanket.

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bothered me that during the Covid lockdowns, so many people went out and bought puppies and dogs and now that they’re back at work, the poor animals are forgotten about. I’m sure the rescue places will be full of a lot of these pets now.
Ive just seen an ad on our local Facebook page. One of the cafes is advertising pup cups of frothy milk ( lactose free), served with a home made dog biscuit and crispy bacon. All for a gold donation of $2. I think our Molly will be in that, once her immunisation cover is complete in a week or so.  
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Can you believe it Jan, the famous British summer!! Although it's sunny it's bordering on chilly here today. Let's hope it will stay like this now till about September... Glad you found the emojis. 😊 
Molly sounds as though she is enjoying herself, those llamas must have looked like monsters. One our little poodles used sit behind me if she didn't like something.
Sad for Gracie but the best decision for Nellie if it wasn't working out.

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cor blimey Mrs, your Molly will be first in line at that cafe, what a brilliant idea, will the proceeds go to an animal charity do you think,? I hope so. 
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Done it again Joan  I think this heat is affecting our brains🤨


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Everyone (almost) is active in the kitchen again! 🥰🥰 Glad you can now post emojis Jan!!
Lots of fun today. ☀☀😎😎

F


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

for me it is sunny here today, but a chill wind. Can't seem to get two nice days on the trot. Hope all of you are doing well. I'm off to knitting club this afternoon.

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got to say, weather here same as you Jeannie, nice and cool but sunny, just how I like it. Have a lovely afternoon with your knitting pals
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Have just said night night to Molly, she’s gone off to bed with her dad. She’s no trouble at night, she gets in her cosy crate in his bedroom and sleeps until 7 am. No accidents, she must have a good bladder, not like me, getting up 2-3 times. 
Happy you’ve got cooler weather girls, constant heat is not good.
I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

So I was working on a cupcake puzzle with 48 different cupcakes. I think that is why I said blue icing earlier. Any decoration on a cupcake you could imagine.

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Time spent on the puzzle; how long does it usually take you to do a puzzle like that? Do you have help putting it together? 
U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Time spent on the puzzle; how long does it usually take you to do a puzzle like that? Do you have help putting it together?
> U


Usually I don’t do puzzles. I was just helping with this one since it was cupcakes. Looks delicious!
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I think you have the perfect little girlie pooch Sue, she's going to miss you and James when you go to visit Blake, when do you go ?Scoty will have fun with her on the golf course while you two are away, will she sleep in her crate with Scoty.?
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jan we fly on Saturday at 4.30pm and arrive in Brisbane at 7 pm. Then we have to pick up the hire car and drive the 3 hours to Becs new place. I’m sure I’ll be exhausted by the time we get to the hotel and will probably fall straight into bed. James has booked a nice family room with kitchen and two bedrooms. It’s got a restaurant too so will be handy for meals.
I think Scoty will want to keep Molly in her routine of where she normally sleeps, hope he won’t decide to put her in my side of the bed instead  
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jan we are experts at overlapping our posts aren't we?  

I think I shall have a bit of a spuddle around in the garden this afternoon, while it is cooler. The birds need feeding too.

K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep overlapping posts, don't think it happened so much with the old forum!! Don't know what we are doing wrong.
Sue your journey sounds very tiring although it will be very worthwhile. 😊😊😊


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Love your word ''spuddle'' around your garden Joan, never heard it before, or did you invent it 
It's a lovely temperature today, and like you, I wish it would keep like it till September.
It will be a tiring journey Sue, will you and James share the driving ? It will all be worth it though when you arrive.
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Maybe it's a family word Jan, I don't think we made it up! It just means to fiddle about about with no particular plan. you can get a lot done or maybe not much at all. I say it without thinking !! I did a bit weeding and fed the birds, quite happy.

N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

No rain here ladies. ☔☔ Sun is out full now so it is quite hot and starting to get humid! Yuck! lol
Staying inside where it is cool. Took Jim down to hospital for a scope this morning and picked him up, came home and had lunch. 

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh that’s a new one, scope. I’m now thinking periscope, up periscope, oh no, hopefully not  Whatever it is, I hope all went well Bonnie.
It’s yet another dull, dreary day here, the sun has definitely done a runner ( as they say )
No Jan, I won’t be sharing the driving with James as I don’t like night driving. It’s all motorway driving which is good, no narrow winding goat tracks 
P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Periscope up —- up periscope Sue! lol Jim had a partial colonoscopy—- no prepping like usual. lol All went well but dr. increased his meds for a bit. Thanks for asking.
I’m sure you and James are counting the hours/minutes till you leave to see your precious Blake! Very exciting, hope all goes well and the weather cooperate!


Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Quirky Foods 

R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Raisins 


S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

So true Bonnie, we saw Blake on FaceTime this morning, he was heading off down the hallway with his mum in tow. Such an escape artist, he really is into everything. We‘ve got 5 sleeps until we see him so not long now.
Ive just got back from having a chest X-ray. I had a CTPE scan a couple of weeks ago as I’m still feeling short of breath. Ruled out blood clots on the lungs thank goodness but they now want to check the lower sections of my lungs. Gee, there’s always something at our age  
T


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

That will be great for you Sue - going on your trip to see them. 5 sleep wow! We are off to Newcastle upon Tyne (UK) on friday for a week. Catching up with some friends and going to a concert and some trips for the beach.

It’s the longest day today! I woke at 3.30am this morning and it was light then. Back to bed and got up around 8am. Might go for a walk tonight and truly have a longest day.

Not doing much this afternoon but ironing for our trip. Yahooooooooooooo!

U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U are so right Sue, it seems as though bits of us wear out. When do they investigate your lungs again? Dave is still waiting for a replacement appt for his surgery. Hope you have a good journey on Saturday, that's a long way for James to drive. Although Dave used to drive our motorhome from home to a stopover at Carlisle on our way to Scotland. That took about eight hours depending on the traffic but we hadn't been on a plane beforehand !

Hope Jim will be ok with the extra meds, Bonnie.

Are you spuddling this morning Jan?

Hope you Have a good trip Sandra

V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very busy today in the kitchen! Sue and Sandra getting ready for holidays, Joan waiting for Dave’s rescheduled appointment and Jan spuddling in the garden —- maybe! Thank you Joan, Jim seems to be doing much better and hopefully the increase in meds will help. 
I hope everything is okay with your X-rays Sue, yes, at our age there is always something. You are really going to see a change in Blake when you see him ”in person“ Sue. Sandra, you are enjoying the longest day of the year —- for sure.


W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wow Sandra, light at 3.30 am, I don’t remember that happening when I lived in the UK.
Thats great that you are having a week away, enjoy seeing your friends again and going to the concert.
I don’t know when I will hear anything about my X-ray results, things move very s-l-o-w-l-y here in the health system ( especially Tasmania). That’s the only fault with the place.  
xYZA


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Xoi means sticky rice in Vietnam 

Y Z A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes Joan I've had a spuddle in the garden, there is nothing like a good spuddle, I took my secateurs with me and cut down lots of the dreaded ivy, how people can have it growing up their houses beats me.
I shudder to think what critters live in it 🐁🐿🐛
A


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

A very nice young man came and connected us up to our new network this morning. Sent him off with a jar of chutney and a tomato plant. Hopefully we are now experiencing a much better and faster system. We got sick of the circle going round and round and round.

Lovely day here - just right. Might make a cake later. Picked up a Cadbury recipe book yesterday from a friend and some of the recipes look lovely.

Started a new little jumper for Elsie. Pale green rib with stocking stich main in pale mauve. The bottom part in stocking stich then when I get to the arm hole I will change to garter stitch for the top. Just for a change. 


B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Bet that nice young man was well pleased with chutney and tomato plant Jeannie, I always try to give a little treat when/if I have any little jobs doing, a lady in the village came to ask if I needed help in the front garden, I said I would and asked what she charged, her reply was 'Nothing I just like gardening' I asked if she knit or crocheted, she said no, I asked her if she would like a hat or scarf, she said no but would like a small tea cosy, so thats what I made in return for her kindness.
Now I call that care in the community, because acts like that are unheard of these days. Elsies cardy sounds very pretty, I must start doing one for our new baby Sophie, at the moment she has plenty for while she's tiny, so I'll do a couple for later in the year.
C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Cardy sounds lovely Jeannie and you are very generous to the workers —- I hope your new service works great! I hope you will show us a pic when it is finished.
Aren’t you the lucky one Jan, people asking to help with your garden —- just because she likes gardening! Very nice of you to reward her with a tea cosy. I see you can now use emojis, good for you. You don’t see many people around like that anymore.


D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Doing spiced roast chicken thighs for dinner tonight, with baby new potatoes and green beans, and the rest of the blackcurrant and strawberry crumble with ice cream, come and join me (I wish )
E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Enjoy your dinner Jan —- sounds yummy! Wish we could get together!


F


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Fill me a plate please Jan and I’ll pop over for dinner. Plain old egg and homemade chips for tonight. I want to empty the fridge before we go away.

my granddaughter just texted me to say the kitten has turned out to be a boy so it’s been renamed Milo.

here’s his photo. He looks adorable!

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Gorgeous little kitty Milo Sandra, such a sweet little face.
H


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

How lovely your kitten is Sandra. 

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I think Sandra wishes Milo was her kitty Jeannie, but she will have to share it with her grand daughter, by looking at photos
J


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Yes I think you are right there Jan.


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Jan, you are so right. I would love that little Kitty but I will have to do with looking at photos and videos. There are 2 more kitties still with the mam cat but DH has already said that he doesn’t want another pet. Oh well, I will have to bide my time but i will get one in the future. I just hope Milo gets along with the 3 other adults cats in their house already. We always had a cat when my daughter was growing up and then when she moved in with her boyfriend they got 2 kittens. They lived until they were 18 and 19 years old. 

K


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Kitty is beautiful Sandra, what a cute face and I love HIS colouring! I guess you will have to admire milo from afar. 😥
Hope you enjoyed your dinner Jan. Yes Sue, you must clean out the fridge before you leave to see Blake.


L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Leave some food for Scoty and Molly I hope, Sue. Kitty is so cute, but I am better seeing pictures. My youngest daughter has two cats, one is rocket, pitch black and the other one is a Calio. 
When I go visit, I am best to stay outside because of allegories to cats. 
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

My word, I had better leave food for Scoty and Molly when we go away. I doubt he will do much shopping while we are away so I won’t clean out our fridge. Egg and home made chips sounds delicious, my mum used to have an enormous chip pan and made the most tasty chips. I used to like eggs with runny yolks back then but now, they have to be a bit more cooked.
Jan, aren’t you lucky, having a kind lady help in the front garden. So nice of you to make her a tea cosy. Your community sounds like an ideal place to live. By the way, don’t be loaning your garden hose to your neighbour after he wrecked your last one 
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

NO,Sue I certainly will not allow him next door or anyone else to use my hose, learnt my lesson there.
You are right as well Sue, how kind of that woman to tidy up my garden, she came the other week with her twin brother who she lives with, don't think either are married ahh, very religious too, nothing against that, just have to mind my P and Q's 😂.
Off on the bus to market this morning while it's cool, more HOT coming in the next few days grrrr.
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh yes Jan, definitely mind your p’s & q’s or they will be wanting to cleanse you  
Bummer, your hot weather is on its way back, best to get your shopping out of the way before it arrives.
I had an online consult today with a pain doctor about the neuropath. It’s organised by the Royal Flying Doctors ( not sure why ) but it was a free consultation. Apart from changing some of my medication it was a waste of time. He wants me to see a neurologist but I’ve seen three in Queensland who couldn’t help, only ply you with more meds . I’ll probably have to wait eons too, just to get an appointment. I’m so fed up of medical stuff
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pi ****es me off the way our health system is, NHS used to be wonderful, now it's gone downhill fast. To be quite honest I don't bother going to the docs. all the old ones have retired and I wouldn't spit on the new ones, so I've told my kids that if I'm really ill put me to bed with some gin and I'll take my chances.
 I hope you don't have to wait too long for an appointment.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quick first clean of the season for the coping around the pool yesterday. After that I walked across the short end of the pool for about 20 minutes, hip was a bit tender but what a difference this morning —- so far so good. Yay, back to physio on Friday.
Sue, a good idea to leave some food in the fridge for Scoty, he might get hungry while you and James are away! lol Jan, you might want to watch your P’s & Q’s around your nice garden lady ahad her brother! lol I agree with not lending the hose too! I also agree, I think all health services are going downhill quickly everywhere. It takes forever to get an appointment and then even longer to get to the next step. I hope you get an appointment quickly Sue —- if you decide to go that route! Hang in there! ❤

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really good to hear your hip is feeling somewhat better Bonnie. The walk in the pool must have really helped. We’ve bolted down the spa cover now that it’s winter as it’s much too cold to get out of the lovely warm water and walk across the veranda to the house. I do get some relief when I use the spa, it does help the neuropathy for a while.
Yes, I think everyone is complaining about the shortage of GPs. Here it seems once the interns have worked in the hospital system, they decide to study further to become specialists. We have one doctor in our immediate area but she only works two days at the practice and has to service other areas too. 
S


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

So warm today already. Shopping done and just have to iron some things and start to pack for our little holiday on friday. It’s my eldest sons birthday to day and I did send him a card with some cash by recorded delivery. I have checked it and it got there yesterday. This morning I texted him first thing and still no word. After that horrible phone call back in December he is lucky that I am bothering at all, my mam wouldn’t have bothered. No word from his so far as a thank you. The day is early but i am not holding my breath. Also it is my daughters birthday on 1st July and I have a card to send to her but not feeling like sending her the usual gift voucher. Haven’t seen or heard from her in over 7.5 years and I never get a card for either birthday, Christmas or Mother’s Day. Maybe give the voucher a miss from now on. Its all so sad. 

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

So make sure you feel crook on those two days doc. works in your area.
Very hot in town this morning but I dodged in and out the shops with air con, and it was cool on the bus with windows open. I popped into ''Joules'' --( Sandra knows that shop ) normally very expensive but they have a sale on all kids and adult clothing, I got Sophie a beautiful summer romper, wish I was clever enough to show you.
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Take my advice Sandra and just send a card to your daughter, it's sad but she's made it pretty clear that she wants nothing to do with you so *** her. She will be the one who wishes she'd been different towards you when the time comes. She and your not nice son will be wailing on each others shoulders. This may sound harsh, but you are such a kind person you desreve better. (hugs)

Fish and chips from the chippie tonight, with my d i l and son, and for my meal tomorrow some nice ham on the bone from local butcher, he slices it to your requirements, thick or thin, I ask for not too thick, and a bowl of mixed salad. Ice cream to follow.
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U are right with your advice Jan, 
Jeannie just send a card this year. It shows you haven't forgotten even if she has!! I feel for you...
I often wish I had been able to have more children but maybe we are better off with just our daughter! She phones at least twice a week and visits when she can.

Glad you enjoyed your shopping trip Jan. It's turned very hot here now.

V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very sad indeed, Sandra. I agree with Jan and Joan. Send your daughter a card to show that YOU’VE not forgotten her special day. Your fish ad chip dinner sounds yummy Jan. It is “getting” very humid here too (9:30 a.m.). I have to go out for a bit but will be rushing back home where it is cool! lol Stay cool ladies and enjoy your day! 😎😎⛄⛄🧶🧶🍺🍺

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

When I'd had my lunch today, I put the TV on , put my feet up and dozed off lol,-- and now the sun has moved round from my plants in pots in the back yard I gave them a nice drink,
Hope you did a quick shop Bonnie and back to a nice cool drink in the shade.
XYZ or
A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

A quick shop for sure Jan, it is brutal out there —- supposed to go to 33C and feeling like 42C!!
Nice to have a quick nod off Jan, you must have needed it. The sun sure moves quickly for sure and I’m sure your plants enjoyed the drink. lol
Keep cool —- maybe stay inside where it is cooler, this humidity is for the birds. 🦩🦜🦢🕊
Almost time for lunch and then into the pool for some walking, seems to be working for my 
hip —- time will tell. 🙏🥰☀☀


B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Be over with my swimsuit to join you in the walk in the pool Bonnie, I might get the bike out and pick Joan and Jeannie up to join us, Joan in the sidecar, Jeannie on the pillion
🛵🤣
C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Come on over Jan and yes —- bring Joan and Jeannie too! Lots of room for all! We don’t have a deep end anymore so we can walk round and round —- deepest part now is just over 4ft. , so it is much easier but still have the “slope” from shallow to “deep”. I’ll be watching for you ladies to pull up on the bike —- ready to take a pic! lol 👙👙👙👙😎😎🥰🥰


D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Desert heat here today 

E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Everywhere around here too! Stay cool Sandy! ⛄⛄

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fresh new day here and more rain. You girls are all suffering with the heat and I’m sitting here in flannel pjs and ugg boots   Plus, the wood fire is on. Enjoy your pool party girls and no skinny dipping, especially Jan😄
G


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Great to hear that Sue. We are being boiled alive As it is sooooo hot. Jan, don’t forget to come and pick me up too. I have a swimsuit and I know how to use it, haha!

I’m so bad. On a diet and had 3 G&T‘s tonight with a packet of crisps! Sooooobad! Ive been on the phone for ages last night to one of my great friends and we are also going to have a meet up when we get to Newcastle (UK) next week. Sooooo looking forward to it. 

One of our neighbours has a bonfire tonight with all of this heat so we had to close our back windows. People are so inconsiderate! Night night to you all but I do feel a bit tipsy, haha!

H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Hickory flavored food 

I


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

I’ve never had Hickory flavoured food.

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just hickory smoked bacon that I’ve tried and it was delicious.
Oooooh Sandra, you naughty girl getting tipsy, watch out for Big Ted hanging around Bonnie’s pool. We don’t want him taking advantage of you in your sexy swimsuit. I think I should come along and chaperone   
K


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Knitting is on the back burner today, as I am trying to break the back of the ceaseless weeds. I have a lot of garden and being in the wilds it is never ending.

Runner beans doing well. Courgettes are hopeless due to something nibbling off the shoots . I've got some tomatoes on the vine so that's good. Lettuce coming out of my ears.

I lost a stone last year, but my trousers are pinching a bit now, so I'm loathe to get on the scale. 

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Losing the pounds is really hard, but it's salad days and cold meat or a nice piece of salmon will help, trouble is I need a pudding as well lol.
I've got some baby beetroot coming along nicely, I love beetroot and cheese sarnies.
Yes we'll have to watch Big Ted round the pool, he might get ideas when he sees all of us bathing beauties in our swim wear/ bikinis lol.
M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Mini muffins with chocolate chips 

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now Sandy, muffins are so yummy but naughty
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh Jan, Sandy did say mini muffins so not too naughty. Everything in moderation. I can’t find my bikini so I’ll have to tuck my vest into my knickers instead. That should scare Big Ted and his cohorts away   
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Picturing it now Sue!  I don't have a swimming costume so will have to do the same.

Just had my groceries delivered and we will be having salad with fresh dressed Cromer crab for dinner tonight. I hope it is nice! A good low calorie meal.

Dave has got the new appt for his surgery a 7am on the 30th. Transport will pick him up at 4.30am!!!!

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Question is, Big Ted will probably be turned on at the sight of Joan, Sue and me with our vests tucked in our knickers
🤣 
Pleased to hear Dave has his new appointment Joan, crikey you'll have to be up really early won't you, early night for you two. What a daft time to pick him up, but I guess beggars can't be choosers. 
Your sald dinner sounds lovely, I've got chicken in stilton sauce, veg. and a few chips.
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really scrumptious sounding dinners for Joan and Jan, hope you enjoyed them. James has just gone out to pick up some fish and chips for our dinner tonight, quite a treat for us. I’m having crumbed prawns and chips plus mushy peas. Yes, we’ve finally got someone who makes mushy peas, Whoopee  

Joan, that’s great news about Dave’s new appointment though it’s a very early start. Sounds like he will be one of the first patients on the day which will be good.

Im all ready to get my swimming gear on, clean knickers and a vest. I hope this won’t encourage Big Ted to wear his Y fronts, we don’t want anything popping out unexpectedly.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sue you made me laugh, I can imagine the surprise we'd get if Big Ted wore his y-fronts, he might wear his string vest to match ( do you girls remember mens string vests ?)
🤣 🤣 🤣
Not long before you set off to see Blake, I'm excited for you because I know how much it means to you, and James, to hold him, I think there will be lots of tail wags from Badger too -- hope I've remembered doggies name ?
Mushy peas with your fish supper mmmm 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Terrific memory Jan, yes Badger is his name and I’m sure he will go ballistic when he sees James.
Thanks for your good wishes, we are so excited to be able to cuddle Blake again. That’s if we can catch him, he’s so quick with his crawling. He reminds me of the old cartoon character baby, Sweet Pea.
oh yes, I wonder if Big Ted has a string vest, they were very popular once. I remember you could get them for girls too but they had a small sleeve. You’d have to wear a bra wearing one of those wouldn’t you   

We really enjoyed our fish dinner and the mushy peas were delicious. James bought 4 big pickled onions too but I didn’t fancy one of them. Hope it won’t be a windy night with all those peas
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U never know Sue, but you and James might see Blake standing by himself when you go to see him. 
It's about time I go back into the water, I haven't worn my suit for a while. 
Tonight, the oldest club will be going out to eat. We are a special breed Art and I are the oldest of our families. The other ones who are invited is our son who is the oldest and our GS Carson who is the oldest of four of our grandchildren. This time our son bringing his girlfriend who is the oldest of her family. It seems like the oldest club is growing. We do have fun when we get together. 
V, W


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Won't be getting in the pool with you girls. Don't like to swim - I lose all my equilibrium and feel really cold. I have to rev myself up to get in the bath. he he. Still I can sit on the deck and have a lovely cornet and watch you girls thrashing about.

Been shopping today and bought some lovely wool in the charity shop. Marriner self patterning in blue and black self patterning. So lovely - I got 5 balls for a £1 each.

My dad wore string vests and drip dry shirts.

Sausage, egg and chips for tea.

XYZA


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Anxiously awaiting your arrival ladies!! If you don’t feel like going in the pool, we can sit on the patio and have a nice cold “whatever”! Jim said he would be the bartender and also man the bbq! 
Have a lovely trip Ann and I know you and James will be spoiling Blake!
Great news Joan for Dave, wishing him all the best —- especially with an early, early start! 💕💕


B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Big day today. Just having breakfast then will do my packing, I’ve got a long list of things I need to pack. Bec said it’s been nice and sunny in Queensland and around 20 degrees so a nice change to the cold Tassie weather.
Bonnie, tell Jim to keep an eye out for Big Ted, hiding in the bushes. He might try and tempt the girls with his rhubarb, he knows they’ve got a bit of a soft spot for it ( apart from Joan ).   
C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Choking on my water Sue —- you are so funny! I will warn Jim about Big Ted! Jim has good eyes so he will be on the lookout. Big day for you Sue and James too, very exciting! I hope you remember to pack everything! Scoty and Molly are going to miss you both! Have a wonderful visit with your precious Blake and please stay safe! ❤

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Do have a lovely time Sue and James, I 'm sure you will. Have a safe journey although you are probably already on your way!

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ever so excited for you and James Sue, safe journey and have a great time with your precious Blake.
Pleased to hear you'll have some warm weather too.
I'm sure Bonnies James will keep us safe from Big Ted and his rhubarb, and I think he'll have to be on the look out for James the chauffeur, he got wind of where we ladies are off to so he'll be there trying to show us his plums. Actually I might have some off him because I do love a plum crumble.
Jeannie you can sit on the side with an icecream so do please come with us.
F


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Funny posts today, gave me a chuckle. Lovely day here, although they say we will get sunshine and showers. I use to love swimming and diving, but it's funny how you change as you get older. Hope you have a lovely time with Blake and give him a smack bum from me.

Talk again later - got to get out in the garden and give everything a drink and feed.

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got my flower pots and tubs watered and fed early this morning, weather here nice, with a breeze and sunshine, bit cloudy so we might get some rain. 
Glad we gave you a chuckle Jeannie, we all need a good laugh these days don't we ,
Sandras gone off on her travels, hope she has a good time.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hope Sandra has a good time, she deserves a good time.

I shall do my watering after dinner if it hasn't rained by then. I've got some washing out so I don't want it to rain yet!!

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I've just noticed spots of rain here Joan, so I hurried out and fetched my washing in, all nice and dry.
Lets hope you get rain later, saves us watering doesn't it, I don't mind it so much now that I have my new hose, but having to lug watering cans through the house was no fun.
J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Just lots of sun, heat and humidity here ladies! I also hope Sandra has a wonderful holiday —- a change of scenery will do her good! I wonder how Sue and James are making out? Going in the pool shortly for my daily “exercise”! lol
I hope you get some rain for your gardens, we also need a good soaking —- maybe tomorrow?
Stay cool and out of the sun! ☀☀ Still waiting for you ladies to arrive! lol Jan, you need to pedal a bit faster! lol


K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keeping you waiting - sorry Bonnie we've stopped for a comfort break! See you soon. 😊 

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Long journey Bonnie, and because we're on my motorbike we have to stop at service stations to refuel, and find the ladies room, also because we're running short of £'s for fuel we thought we would do some busking, me on the guitar, Jeannie singing and Joan shaking the collection tin. We get some strange looks but the collection tin is filling up nicely, nearly enough to fill the tank, so have the drinks ready and maybe some nibbles and we should arrive by tomorrow lunch time. I packed a nice coffee and walnut cake to share with you all.
M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Mmmmmmm, looking forward to your coffee and walnut cake Jan! Please drive carefully
Jan —- remember you have very important cargo on board! Would have loved to have seen the three of you busking! It must have been a real sight!! lol I’ll be watching for your arrival tomorrow and have some snacks and drinks ready! 🥂🥂🍺🍺


N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Now that we are nearly there, I have been practising my tap dancing skills, in case we need a bit more cash to refuel. The punters always give a few bob for a bit of tap dancing. Can't wait to see you Bonnie. x


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh boy Jeannie, please be careful practising your tap dancing, we don’t want/need any accidents! See you ladies soon! ❤❤


P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Oh got some goodies today and now the rain is here. It cooled it off.
P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Pity no on posted today.
Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quick check Sandy, we did post today. I’m sure the British ladies are in bed now, Sue and Sandra on vacation. That just leaves you, Ann and me.


R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ready to start the journey Bonnie, we had to use some of the busking money to pay for an overnight stay at a cheap hotel, so don't know if we'll have enough £'s for fuel at the next filling station, if not it'll be Jeannie tapdancing, me on the guitar and Joan singing this time, I'm starting to think we should just have bought tickets for a bus, but I know how Joan and Jeannie love the thrill of the bike in their leathers and goggles.
🤣 🎹🥁🎺🎸🤹‍♂️🏍
S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

So funny Jan! Would love to be there to see your next performance —- it should be a real sight! lol 👏👏👏👏 You ladies are very talented! Oh well, do what you must and I’ll be waiting to greet you when you finally arrive. 🥰🥰 PS —- please be careful when you clear customs, we wouldn’t want ant issues after your loooong journey! See you soon! 💕💕


T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Trust the customs people are tolerant Bonnie - I got hot and bothered in my leathers and now I'm in my vest and knickers!! Not a pretty sight I must admit, 🧘‍♂️ but perhaps they will send me through quickly so that I'm not cluttering up the place.  hope I can have a nice cool drink ready when we arrive please!🥛🥛

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

We have been delayed Bonnie, not at customs but with the police,we tried to leave the hotel without paying because we were not happy with the rooms, no towels or soap, so we hurried downstairs made a run for the door but was stopped by a very stern doorman. We all put on our old lady excuses, saying how forgetful we are and being hard of hearing and short of cash because we had lost our purses, but he rang the police and when a lovely young PC saw us in tears and Joan in her undies he let us go.
So now we are on our way and I'm pleased to tell you that Joan is now fully dressed.
XYZ or 
A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Ahhh, that must have been one sight to see —- Joan in her undies and all three of you “confused old ladies”! OMG —- you ladies cannot be left alone, you need a chaperone!! Heaven knows what Joan will be wearing by the time she gets here? Poor Jeannie —- is she just along for the ride? I think (🙏) you ladies should be able to clear customs without any issues —- I sure hope so anyway! Who picked the hotel you stayed at —- I don’t blame you for not wanting to pay with service like that!!! 😥😥😥👙👙👙🥰🥰🥰
See you soon, I’ll have the cold drinks ready Joan —- don’t worry! lol
Is anyone following you?

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Biking along nicely Bonnie, we should arrive about lunch time your time if thats ok.We are all looking forward to seeing you and James, he must think we are nutters lol.
I hope Sue and Sndra read about our antics and have a good laugh.
I'm out for dinner with my family soon, I'll get some cuddles with Ollie and baby Sophie 🥰
C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Come on down Jan —- waiting patiently for your arrival! No need to worry about James —- he knows I’m crazy anyway! lol I’m sure Sue and Sandra will get a real laugh from our antics!
Gotta have fun somehow and this is a good way to keep us all laughing! Enjoy your dinner with your family Jan and the cuddles from Ollie and baby Sophie! 🥰🥰💕💕


D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Delightful travel!

E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Enjoyed a lovely day with the family. Those little girls are coming on leaps and bounds. Elsie got a medal for 2nd place in the egg and spoon race at nursery. Takes after her Nanny. I won the egg and spoon race at primary school which took place in Twickenham Rugby Ground. (It being the county sports venue). My claim to fame.

Eloise is eating everything now and enjoying everything we put in front of her. So good to see her enjoying real food after her Preemie food allergies. She is crawling now and will soon be standing by the looks of her. So happy the pair of them are thriving.

I've never ridden pillion before Jan. So if I scream don't be surprised. So looking forward to seeing you all splashing about in the water. I've got my knitting and will try to do a few rows while we are there.

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

First of all, I really didn't meet the UK women in person but last night we stop for a quick sandwich. The waitress who waited on us was from the UK. Her parents who we sat near also were from the UK. They were on Holiday visiting their daughter. I really didn't know if this was Jan or not picking me up to travel around with her. ha ha Of course Art was curious that someone from the UK was in the little town next to where we live. 
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Goodness me Ann, so it was you I was looking for to come witrh us on our travels and although no room for you on my bike, I was going to suggest you follow us on your motor bike and pick Sandy up on the way. LOL.
Joking apart Ann what a coincidence to meet the waitress forom the UK.
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Have just cleaned my windows outside and now it's raining !! A big change in the weather today, chilly enough to wear a cardi.
I'm wondering where my pals are, the ones who are not on holiday I mean, it's lonely here in the kitchen
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm just off out - will see you later!!

J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Jan, I’m here! Finished brekkie, going in the shower soon and then off to physio. Sorry your window cleaning brought the rain! ☔☔ lol We had lots of rain last night —- good for the grass and the garden. Nice and sunny today, bit cooler as there is no humidity! Yay, that humidity sure sucks the life out of you! I hope you got some nice cuddles from Ollie and baby Sophie yesterday. 

K


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Kicking up our heels —- Ann, please get on your bike and pick up Sandy on your way and join in the fun! Not sure how warm the pool will be by the time you ladies get here but we’ve got lots too talk about! lol 👙👙🥰🥰😎😎☀☀
See you ladies soon!


L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Looks like you sent some rain done here Jan! We've been to see Dave's nurse at the doctors and came out to rain. Hope it was enough to save me from the watering. 🌼⛈

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Krikey it's quite chilly today after all that warm/hot weather, I don't like the heat but a bit warmer than it is now would be nice, Rain tomorrow but I'll still take the bus to market and dodge the showers. 
I had a lovely dinner with the family and cuddles with Sophie, Ollie gave me a kiss but was too busy playing in the garden with grandad (my son) he's a collector of steam engines which Ollie loves to sit in the drivers seat lol. 
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now I'll start with 'N' because we've lost a few letters, glad you got a drop of rain Joan , I did do the rain dance for you lol.
Bonnie, the trip has been cancelled, I left the keys in the ignition at the bathroom stop, someone nicked the bike now we have no wheels so are on the coach back home
.
O


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

joanmary1 said:


> This game asks for words that are associated with cooking or the kitchen.
> 
> I'll it start with
> 
> Omelette


Dishwasher 😀


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh thanks Jan the rain was appreciated - it's cooler here today. I shan't being putting any washing today. Shame our visit was cancelled but there will always be another time!!

I'm glad you had a cuddle with baby Sophie even if Ollie was buy with grandad.

Got Dave's packing sorted out ready for the early start for his surgery on Thursday...

P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Pleased to hear you got rain Joan! ☔☔ Good that you have Dave’s packing sorted out Joan for his early start on Thursday! Sorry to hear that your trip has to be cancelled —- I was so looking forward to seeing you ladies!! 😥😥😥
Jan, you must be more careful with the keys! lol I know my James will be disappointed, he was looking forward to meeting “the ladies from the kitchen”!! Maybe next time might work out!
Glad to hear you got your cuddles and a kiss Jan!


Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quietly confessing to a glass of brandy and ginger ale --hic -lol. Purely for medicinal purposes. LOL.
Packing Daves bag will save time on Thursday Joan, wish him good luck this time.
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Candycounter1 said:


> Dishwasher 😀


Feel free to join us Candy, but I'll admit the game has got a bit out of control with us kitchen ladies since it started way back. LOL.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Really missing our friends in the kitchen! 🥰🥰


S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Seems really strange not having them with us to join in the frivolities lol. I hope they are both enjoying their time with friends and family.

T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Knitting groups all week. On zoom and in person. It rained on Zoom on one part of town and not the other.
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lack of posts today. Dave's surgery is tomorrow. We have decided to stay up all night so that he can be ready at 4.30am to by picked up by the hospital transport...

I may see someone on here during the night. LOL

M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

My oh my Joan, that is a long time to stay up! I’ll probably on as you are five hours ahead of us time wise. I usually go to bed at midnight (my time), so that would be 5 a.m. your time and you are leaving at 4:30 a.m. I’ll check in during the evening! lol Please get some 
rest —- both of you. ❤❤ Just finished making some strawberry freezer jam for the winter, will do more next week.


N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Need to call the Amish if they have any strawberries. I can't seem to get down to pick them, I need the strawberries already picked. I willing to pay for whatever the price. Nothing like fresh picked berries. 
O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh yes, fresh picked strawberries —- the best!🍓🍓
I don’t pick anymore, it used to be part of my summer job! 🥰🥰
Good luck Ann!


P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Picked tomatoes one year as a summer job when I was at school! It smelled lovely in the greenhouses. Is the freezer jam easy to make Bonnie? I agree Ann I couldn't pick strawberries now. 

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quilt on the sofa Joan for you and Dave, set the alarm and have a few zzzzz's, you need a bit of rest for your early start. Good luck this time Dave.
Strawberries are my favourite fruits, but only English ones, no taste in Spanish or other foreign varieties.
R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Real, red strawberries —- are so delicious and juicy. 🍓🍓 Hard to believe that the grocery stores are carrying strawberries from Mexico and USA when our own are out! 😥😥
Joan, freezer strawberry jam is easy to make. One quart of berries, slightly mashed (makes about 2 cups), four cups of white sugar, stir that in, let it sit for 10 minutes and then add “Certo” and stir for three minutes and then put in jars, let sit 24 hours and then you can freeze or use. For some reason “Certo” isn’t in liquid pouch form this year, only in powder form that you have to boil and add. I’m going to call Kraft tomorrow to find out what happened to the liquid pouches —- easier to use. Certo is pectin. Each quart = 2 1/2 (16 oz) jars. The instructions how to make jam co Last year, I made raspberry “jam” by just adding sugar to the raspberries and cooked it down and put it in jars and kept it in the fridge. Do you have Certo in Britain Joan?
Wishing you and Dave all the best tomorrow and please get some rest tonight. Hugs 💕💕

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shops do sell Certo in a bottle over here Bonnie, I've seen it but never tried it. Thanks for your instructions.

Jan, we are sitting in our recliners with our feet up so may well have a few zzzzzs!

T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Time for some zzzzz’s Joan, you and Dave have a long day ahead of you tomorrow.
You’re very welcome Joan, it is pretty simple. You have Certo in bottles? WOW, we used to have bottles then they switched to two pouches per box. I preferred the bottles.


U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Time to check in with Joan!

U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Under the alphabet here!


V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very good Bonnie, I'm still here, it's a long night. I sure will be glad when this all over...

W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Wish you could close your eyes for a bit Joan! How is Dave doing —- getting any “rest”?
It’s only 8:45 p.m. here.

XYZA


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Your right Bonnie, Dave is watching television. Hopefully we will have a quick nap.

ZA


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

A nap will help a bit —- at least resting your eyes for a bit! Dave must be watching something interesting Joan! lol


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Bonnie he is watching "Mash" with Alan Alda etc. I expect you have seen it in Canada. It's a bit old now...

C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Catching up with an oldie but goldie! Loved MASH, it was a great show. I hope he’s enjoying it.
Lots of laughs but serious too!


D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Don't over-sleep Joan, I hope you have an alarm set just in case. Keep us posted praying all goes well with Dave. 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Exactly we haven't had a nap, I don't think we will now! Thanks for all your good wishes, I'll let you know when there is any news tomorrow.
I'll say good night now. 

F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Fantastic Joan, you and Dave are real troupers! All the best! Hugs 💕💕
Night, night!


G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glad that night is over, we watched all sorts on the television last night to stay awake. Dave was picked up at 5.30 not 4.30. I went to bed for a couple of hours but didn't really sleep. I shall have a nap after the groceries have been delivered between 12 & 1o'c Just waiting for "news" now!!!

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Happy to hear you got a few zzzzz's, and enjoyed your midnight TV viewing in between, lol.
Get a little nap after lunch Joan and hopefully you'll be giving us news on Dave later.
The jam recipe sounds easy Bonnie, I might give it a try.
G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Good to hear that Dave got off okay and you both survived the night Joan! Please take it easy and hopefully you can get that nap in! 💕💕
Jan, the jam is very easy to make —- the instructions come with the Certo and the old recipe included lemon juice but no lemon juice needed with the “powder”.


H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Having a baking day today, first my own made up recipe -- a fruit cake with a layer of marzipan through the middle( ready made marzipan)-- then a Rocky road tray concoction, the family love both so I'll be giving them a taste.
We're having a nice cool spell at the moment, so much better for doing house jobs and weeding.
I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I would love to try some of your baking Jan, sounds yummy —- a wee bit early for me but would go nicely with a cuppa after lunch! Yummy!
It’s not too hot here —- yet. Supposed to get hot and humid today! 😢☀
Keep cool! 😎🥰

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just to nip over to your house with a box of slices of cake would be lovely wouldn't it, ? But we can dream can't we.We could sit and knit/crochet for ages with your James making cups of tea for us and being rewarded with cake of his choice for doing it lol.
K


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Knitting and having James take care of the tea would be lovely Jan but we can dream! As long as you have a plate of sweets for James (he looooves his sweets), it would be fine!

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

LOL at James lurving his sweets , show me a man who doesn't like his sweets.
🥗🧀🍕🍰🍩🧁
M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Maybe right Jan, most men do love their sweets! lol He does keep me busy baking. Between sweets and bread/buns, he keeps me busy. lol 🥰🥰👏👏🍓🍓💕💕


N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now I must leave you for a while, have to get these cakes made and it's nearly my lunch time-- see ya later xx
O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Okey, dokey Jan! Happy baking and we’ll talk later!



P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Picked strawberries off of hanging plants one time. They were off of the highway. Never saw that place again. Done blueberries bushes a few times. That about all you would do here. Pumpkins are popular up north. I imagine apples too. 

Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

.see my post below below


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quick season for strawberries and blueberries Sandy. Yes, lots of pumpkins and apples up here.
Joan, that is wonderful news about Dave and nice to hear from the Doctor himself. Take care and all the best to you both. ❤❤


R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rather annoyed now Bonnie, Just spoken to Dave and apparently that wasn't a doctor I spoke to it was a nurse and she gave me completely the wrong impression. He hasn't had his surgery as his heart rate was too high for the anesthetic. He is waiting to see the doctor now to see what is going to happen!!!!

S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

So sorry to hear that Joan! Really? There must have been another Dave who had surgery —- how can they make such a horrible mistake! Poor Dave, he is really having a rough time TRYING to have his surgery. Fingers crossed that it happens soon. Hugs 💕💕


T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tried growing a apple tree but it never made it. It did look cool!

U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

U didn’t have any luck Sandy? Too bad, haven’t tried growing an apple tree but we have a lonely pear tree growing in the yard but the squirrels seem to clear the fruit before we get a chance to sample it! lol
Are you going to try to grow another apple tree? Maybe you’ll have to plant two, you might have better luck! lol


V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very frustrating for you Joan, not being funny but did you speak with a non English speaking nurse, in other words broken English ? The reason I ask is because they do not always make sense as to what is happening, I do hope they manage to get Daves surgery done asap and everthing goes well for him.
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Was given wrong information Jan - the nurse spoke normal English. She said Dave was Ok, he was in the recovery room and would be going back to the ward. She didn't say he hadn't had the surgery.

XYZA


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Yes, but I think she could have said Dave hadn’t had the surgery, not leaving you to assume he had esp if he was in the recovery room.


Z or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Alarming isn't it when you can't trust these so called trained nurses to get things right, there is no excuse it, if she had checked his notes she'd have given you more info. and more important the RIGHT information. Makes me sick, and we hear of these mistakes too often. Keep your chin up Joan and next time you ring the hospital hope you get some positive news. (hugs) xx
B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

By your side Joan, wish we were there to give you a hug —- in person! 💕💕
Jan is right, hope positive news is coming soon!


C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Caring group we are, we all are cheering that Dave will be home safe in your arms soon, Joan!
D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Darn right Ann, I’m sure Joan will feel much better when she hears some positive news about Dave! I know the rest of us are waiting —- “patiently“. ❤❤

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Everyone here is with you Joan, try and get a good nights sleep, heres hoping tomorrow brings good news. 
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fuming now - Dave has been waiting all afternoon for the consultant to come and see him to discuss what happens next. He has just found out that the message didn't get through to him!!!!£"$%^&^%^&$(
Thanks for being there ladies, it's good to have someone to "Talk to"

G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Good grief Joan, on top of everything else —- the message didn’t get through.
Hopefully you get a good sleep tonight. If you need us, we’re here. 💕💕


H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Honestly Joan that is just not good enough, if I was you I'd send a letter of complaint to the hospital, or maybe Susan could do it for you.
Absolutely %++ disgusting, no wonder you are fuming. Try not to get too stressed, because we don't want you poorly,it seems we just have to put up with all these incompetant so and so's and hope for the best, I'm here fuming with you .
I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I second that! Hugs 💕💕


J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just what's the problem, how can one sleep without any answers. I will keep praying for you Joan, I know one doesn't always believe in prayer but sometimes when one can't get the answers that's what I do. 
K


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

meat thermometer


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Laughing I L is missing. Oh Bonnie I can’t imagine having a pear tree. Someone brought avocado dip from a avocado tree to a gathering a while ago. It was delicious.

M or N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Mmmmmmmm, I bet the avocado dip was divine Sandy —- especially if it was fresh from the tree! Our house was built in a pear orchard and some smaller trees were left. The only problem now is the squirrels, they eat everything in sight so we have to pick the fruit early and wait for it to ripen. Anyone else have squirrel problems?


N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

No I don't get squirrels, but my son has a huge garden which attracts lots of birds and of course he has bird feeders in all the trees and fences, squirrels have a beano in his garden lol. He's tried all the feeders which claim to be squirrel proof, but ain't found one yet lol.
Wonder if Joan is ok ,I expect she's still waiting for news on Dave.
O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh my, Jan your son must be kept very busy between feeding the birds and trying to keep the squirrels away! I think it is impossible —- they grab the tomatoes, take a bite and leave them wherever! What a pain! I do hope Joan got some much needed sleep last night and everything is okay with Dave too. I’m sure she’ll be on to tell us when she knows something. 💕💕


P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pear tree in our neighbours garden which overhangs our garden, lovely pears.

Feeding the birds is a never ending job, but I do like to see the birds.

Yes we still waiting for info on Dave! He has had an ECG but is waiting for an MRI scan. If they can't fit him in today he'll come home and will have to go back again. What a performance. 

I slept for eight hours solid last night, I didn't even wake up for a bathroom visit! then woke up with a headache that I can't shift.

Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Quite delicious the avocado dip was. The person who bought raved about her tree.

R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Really? Maybe she should have brought avocados for everyone to make their own! lol


S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Sorry to hear that you are no further ahead with Dave, Joan. Hopefully you have heard something by now. How disappointing it is for both of you. I’m glad that you had a solid sleep last night. Please keep us posted with info on Dave. Hugs 💕💕


T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

To have a good nights sleep is good to hear Joan, and as Bonnie said, keep us posted with news of Dave, I bet he's really cheesed off with all this messing him about.
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thought I would update - Dave is now on a drip for six hours so won't be coming home tonight. We wait again to see what tomorrow brings. He is in quite good spirits - he is fairly but can get mad. It's a shame he is too far away for visiting...

U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

U both stay well Joan. Hope it goes well
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The night before we went out for Mexican. Wow did I have a doozy of a Margarita and I only had one. Was I ever drunk!!! I couldn't get to sleep right away last night, my throat was awfully dry and my lips were all puckered up. 
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very pleased to hear Dave is in good spirits, lets keep fingers crossed he'll be home very soon,
Oh dear Ann, how many Marguritas did you have, it made me laugh to imagine you being drunk LOL
🍹🍸.

W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Wow Sangria would do that too!
X


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

A big party that Ann didn’t invite us to! lol Sounds like somebody had a good time. lol
Hoping everything gets straightened out with Dave soon, Joan. Thinking of you both! 💕💕

B


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Bad news about Dave's latest experience with the hospital Joan. I hope tomorrow will get you the news you are waiting for. What a palava. 

I've grown an apple tree from a pip. It is five years old and now in a large tub. No fruit so far, or even blossom. It's lovely to do it though.

C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Cool about the apple tree. Sounds wonderful.

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Clever lady Jeannie, growing your own apple tree, it will have blossom and fruit in a couple of years time I bet. The only thing I've grown from a pip/stone is an avacado. lol.
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Delightful Marigold flowers. They are fun and easy to regrow. The seeds are the flower. I remember pulling the seeds out when they dried up and throwing them into dirt. Best part the flowers grew even more. 

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

East indeed Sandy, pretty flowers too Marigolds. Hope you soon get some apples on your tree Jeannie.

No real news re Dave he is still there, just waiting... Maybe we will hear something tomorrow.

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Frying out today but we have a gas grill. We ended up using all the gas before the hamburgers and brats were done. I need to finish them in the house. We are planning on going to Church tonight so I will put the brats with the sauerkraut in a low oven. I will put the hamburgers in the slow cooker. Our supper will be done when we get home. While we are in Church I will say a prayer for Joan and Dave that all goes well. I know Joan is anxiously waiting for Dave to be at home with her. I think Dave misses her too.
G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Good to hear from Joan, thanks for the update. Marigolds are very nice Sandy, hope Jeannie gets some apples soon. I remember those days Ann, running out of propane before dinner was finished. We switched to gas and now we don’t have to worry. lol We don’t seem to use the bbq as much as we used to. lol
Enjoy your dinner when you get home from church Ann —- btw, it sounds yummy!

H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Holiday weekend and fireworks 

I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I hope you have a wonderful holiday weekend Sandy 🇺🇸🇺🇸 and enjoy the fireworks!🎉🎉🎊🎊🪅🪅
Our holiday was Friday, July 1! 🇨🇦🇨🇦

J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Just hoping to see something worthwhile in the sky.
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kaleidoscope sky for the 4th of July fireworks!!!! Bonnie, do you have fireworks for your celebration? The golf course by us will have them on the 9th. We have an annual get together with a couple of guys that Art use to work with along with their wives. It is a nice group, but we only meet once a year to watch the fireworks. I can't even say how many years we have been doing this. Probably when they first started doing the fireworks by us. (10 years)
L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Lots of celebrations here. Most are a bit further. There is one by a lake. Will probably try that one. 

M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Lots of fireworks for the celebration Ann. We don’t bother going but lots of people do their own. We used to do fireworks when the kids were young. I hope you get to see some fireworks Sandy, lots of beautiful displays. Let us know if you get to see some Sandy. That sounds like lots of fun Ann. Our city is twinned with Itabashi, Japan and a few times they have “gifted” us with a fireworks display. They do it out on the lake, it was something to see —- WOW!!


M (again) I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Missed my kitchen pals and especially the road trip which sadly got cancelled. Dear me Jan, fancy getting your bike nicked but at least you, Joan and Jeannie had lots of fun. I have this vision of you all, especially Joan in her vest and knickers and I’ve now got the giggles.
Joan, I’m so annoyed for you and Dave, stuffing you around again at the hospital. I think that hospitals worldwide are losing the plot in their organisation skills. Hope to hear some good news soon and you get Dave back soon.
James and I had a good trip, it was so magical to cuddle Blake again and he obviously remembered us both as we got big smiles from him and his little arms outstretched for cuddles. He’s such a dear little man and despite being poorly, he was mainly full of beans. He had a runny nose and a bit of a cough which got worse over the days we were there. He also went off his food and his bottle so Bec took him to the doctors, two days on the run then he ended up in A& E at night. They managed to get some liquid into him not via a drip but Bec was told to get him to drink diluted apple juice, every 15 minutes. She said how stressful it was as she kept having to wake him up. He was allowed home but she had to take him back again the following night and had to wait 5 hours to be seen ! It’s absolutely disgraceful and eventually he was seen by a paediatrician who has diagnosed RSV which is a particularly nasty respiratory virus in babies. Not much can be done, only panadol and cough syrup.
Now Bec has come down with it and also James. I’ll be surprised if I escape it unless the flu jab will protect me. Fingers crossed my immune system will hold out 
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Not good for baby Blake bless him, but hope by now he's on the mend. I'm glad you had a lovely visit with him though,-- hope you dodged getting the cold.
Joan thanks for Daves update, not what we wanted to hear, it's getting beyond a joke now, whats up with these people, they don't seem to be doing their job properly. GRRRRRR !!
Heres hoping for better news when we hear from you again, take care of yourself, you'll soon have your dear Dave home--- (hugs) xx


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ok so far and James is looking a lot better tonight. We had some sunshine today though it only got to 9 degrees. I caught up with the washing and there was quite a lot as Scoty hadn’t been keeping up with it while I was away. He says he doesn’t like using the washing machine incase he breaks it ( good excuse )
He took Molly to golf while we were away, she apparently loved all the attention from the other golfers and she liked riding around in the golf cart. She must have brought Scoty some luck too as he came first in the competition. 
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pleased Blake remembered you but such a shame he wasn't well! Is he better now? Good excuse from Scoty re the washing machine. 

Dave came home this afternoon, he is still in need of the MRI scan and hopefully a different way to do his surgery. The are hoping to "expediate matters" i hope they do - all this toing and froing is a pain especially for Dave. 
Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quite a few things happening in the kitchen! Welcome home Sue, we missed you. Sounds like almost everything went well. Sorry Blake took ill (little ones tend to do that) 😥 and also James, hope you don’t pick up the bug. Wishing both a speedy recovery. So Scoty doesn’t like to use the washing machine —- love the excuse! lol Good to hear that Molly enjoyed her trips to the golf course. I’m sure she was the centre of attention! 🐾🐾
Joan, pleased to hear that Dave is home, even though nothing happened. I hope they get everything straightened out soon and he is back to his old self. They certainly don’t seem to rush anymore, do they? Covid seems to have changed everything and the way everything is done. Please keep us posted.

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ready for bed now, but just want to say I'm glad Daves home, lets hope they get things sorted soon.
Love Scotys excuse for using the washing machine, Molly brought Scoty some good luck, good girl.
Night night chat tomorrow 
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sun is in the forecast as long as it doesn't get too hot. Our kitchen needs a little sunshine in our lives, too much gloom. I can't believe the hospital accepted Dave and sent him home without doing anything. I hope everyone in Sue's household are on the mends. It's too bad when you visit Blake he was under the weather then everyone else caught the germ. 
Sue, don't feel bad I married a man who doesn't use the washing machine or dyer. Art does help bring the clothes upstairs once I have them folded, that helps a lot. 
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Time to have some cheer in the kitchen —- for sure! I have a man who uses the washer, dryer and dishwasher. lol A couple years ago, he took my front loader washing machine apart and replaced the worn out parts (we had ordered a new set with no delivery date), well, we cancelled that order and I’m still using my original. 🥰😥 Well, I almost got a new set! lol
Ann, I hope you, Art and Sandy have a great July 4 tomorrow! 🇺🇸🇺🇸

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U are a lucky girl Bonnie, having such a handyman hubby. I bet you’ve saved heaps having Jim fix things, especially the washing machine as they’re not cheap to buy.
So glad that Dave is home but feeling cranky for Joan that nothing was solved for Dave’s medical issues. Grrrr
Bec is apparently feeling better today as is Blake but now her step dad is feeling bad. James is a lot better, it’s because his mum has been taking good care of him, haha. He’s always thanking Scoty and I for helping him over the worse 6 months of his life but we are just so grateful to have the chance to do it.
Yes Ann, Scoty helps with most things around the house and will bring in the washing and fold it, he just has an aversion to actually using the washer. Lucky I’m all caught up with the laundry for now YIPEE.  
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U are most welcome, Bonnie! Actually, we aren't doing anything on the 4th but on the 9th, we will have fireworks here in Brillion. 
Sandy, I hope you enjoy the fireworks where you live. I might watch the fireworks on TV for the 4th I like the singing and music that goes along with it. 
V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very nice Ann, I do remember you saying that you had a “date” for the 9th! I will probably watch CNN starting at 7 for the music, entertainment and fireworks. Very spectacular, I can imagine what it looks like in person. Good news about Bec and Blake and also James Sue, too bad about Bec’s step dad though. James is lucky to have you and Scoty and I know how much you love having him Sue. Yes, I am lucky to have Jim to fix things. He loves a challenge besides me! lol Now you can put your feet up Sue —- laundry all done —- for now! lol

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very little outside work I do, I never cut the grass, but I might help with the raking of leaves in the Fall. In the Spring I will pick up branches or sticks laying around in the yard. This year I didn't even plant any plants outside on the deck. I do have two one is a geranium the other is a begonia, that's all for this year. Other years I will have tomato and peppers plants and large pots of flowers plus two hanging plants, not this year. 
W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

We posted together Ann! lol


XYZ or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra Slow I am. Sue beat me also. Well Good Night for now and hopefully tomorrow the kitchen will bring Good News!
Y, Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You are lucky to grow geraniums Ann, the wildlife here eat mine. I thought that because of their odd smell, nothing would want to eat them but I was wrong. I’ve heard that a particular type of tea can deter the possums, I think it’s called lapchong or something like that which you spray onto your plants etc.
I received a letter from the hospital today confirming my TOE test on Thursday. Trans oesophageal echo to check my heart valves ( finally ). I’ve only been waiting nearly 12 months, sheesh. 
ZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Angry, very angry at the way Dave has been treated, also the fact that you have waited almost a year to hear from your hospital with your heart results Sue.Who is to blame though, admin, carelessness, incompetant staff ?, who knows and worse still who damn well cares. Grrrrr.
B


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

A lovely day out for me yesterday (my Birthday) 71. Lots of nice pressies and surprises. Hope that test goes ok , it doesn't sound great. Going to my craft club in the village today. No craft as we are having a summer tea party. I am taking a plate of cheese tomato and onion baguette bites. Always go down well. There will be so many cakes that it makes a nice change to have something savoury. 

B


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

A bit out of step with you all but I am back! Had a lovely holiday to Newcastle but back home now and all the washing done and ironed. We had a lovely day at Hexham, Woodhorn mining museum and our concert on Sunday night with the band YES was fantastic. We visited some friends in County Durham on the way back home and just need to speak to my youngest son tonight and I will be back to my happy self.
Good news for you Joan that Dave is back home. I hope all is well. 
It was my daughters birthday on 1st July while we were away but I did send her a card. No vouchers or cash in this time - the first for over 7 years. I thought - to hell! Nothing ever comes back from her and I might as well be dead as far as she is concerned. No more!

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Belated birthday wishes to Jeannie, great that you had a lovely day and you are off out again today. Enjoy your tea party, your baguette bites sound yummy and it is nice to have savoury treats as well.
Sandra, I’m very happy that you made the decision NOT to send any money or vouchers to your daughter, just a card. I made the same decision with my eldest son and daughter as I never hear from them. I’m just fortunate that I’ve got a great relationship with my younger son, James and younger daughter Catherine. 
Im so happy that you had a great holiday, you deserved a nice break with all that’s been going on. How have your headaches been, gone I hope.
C


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Could I say a belated happy birthday to you Jeannie! Sending you love and hugs.

Yes, I am glad that I didn‘t put a voucher or cash in my daughters card. I am invisible.

The headaches had disappeared while away then last night I had a one from hell. Cold flannel on my brow, paracetamols the lot. Finally went to sleep and I still have a slight headache now.

DH is still waiting to see the specialist but he says the problem in his mouth seems to be going away by itself but he has really bad arthritis in one of his big toes. A phone call to the drs this morning and now he is waiting for an x-ray. He could hardly walk at times while we were away.

I did take a photo (quite a lot really) of some kittiwakes nesting on the famous Tyne bridge.

D


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tyne_Bridge



D have a look at the link to see the famous Tyne Bridge at Newcastle upon Tyne (UK)

Great history to the bridge

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Entertaining reading about the Tyne Bridge. I never managed to visit Newcastle on Tyne when I lived in the UK but Ive seen the bridge on tv shows, especially the Hairy Bikers series. The kittiwakes look similar to our seagulls, it’s good to see them nesting.
Sorry to hear about your hubby’s big toe, could it be gout ? Hope your headaches don’t get too bad again. 
F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

BonnieP said:


> Time to have some cheer in the kitchen —- for sure! I have a man who uses the washer, dryer and dishwasher. lol A couple years ago, he took my front loader washing machine apart and replaced the worn out parts (we had ordered a new set with no delivery date), well, we cancelled that order and I’m still using my original. 🥰😥 Well, I almost got a new set! lol
> Ann, I hope you, Art and Sandy have a great July 4 tomorrow! 🇺🇸🇺🇸
> 
> U





BonnieP said:


> Time to have some cheer in the kitchen —- for sure! I have a man who uses the washer, dryer and dishwasher. lol A couple years ago, he took my front loader washing machine apart and replaced the worn out parts (we had ordered a new set with no delivery date), well, we cancelled that order and I’m still using my original. 🥰😥 Well, I almost got a new set! lol
> Ann, I hope you, Art and Sandy have a great July 4 tomorrow! 🇺🇸🇺🇸
> 
> U





BonnieP said:


> Time to have some cheer in the kitchen —- for sure! I have a man who uses the washer, dryer and dishwasher. lol A couple years ago, he took my front loader washing machine apart and replaced the worn out parts (we had ordered a new set with no delivery date), well, we cancelled that order and I’m still using my original. 🥰😥 Well, I almost got a new set! lol
> Ann, I hope you, Art and Sandy have a great July 4 tomorrow! 🇺🇸🇺🇸
> 
> U


Peanut butter and jelly overnight oats. May get them today again. They are really good with the berries. 

Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Uhhh did see fireworks on the 3rd of July. Went further out to see a friend. A table next to the band. It was nice.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

sandj said:


> Uhhh did see fireworks on the 3rd of July. Went further out to see a friend. A table next to the band. It was nice.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Happy belated birthday Jeannie, -- and good for you Sandra to just send a card to your daughter. Sorry you had a bad headache, hope you feel better today. Glad you enjoyed your break to Newcastle.
I


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

I had a fantastic time, thanks Jan.

Headache not too bad this afternoon. My youngest son is phoning some time tonight, really looking forward to speaking to him. Seems like ages since I have seen him (April 27th).

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just what you need is to have a chat with your lovely son Sndra, it gives you something nice to look forward to. 
There is quita e a change in the weather here, I've felt cold all day, had to put a big cardy on. Hope July cheers up , a few people I know are going on hols in this country, I think a lot of people are giving holidays abroad a miss right now because of all the hassle at some airports. K
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keeping warm in the lounge room, the sun is pouring through the windows and the wood fire is lit. I think the temperature dropped to 0 overnight, we’ve had a few chilly starts since returning from Queensland. Now they are getting lots of rain and parts of New South Wales are badly flooded and natural disaster has been declared in 23 areas. Awful to see as a lot of these areas are only just recovering after the last floods.
L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Lucky you missed the rain Sue. That is terrible, one extreme to another. It takes a long time to recover from flooding. Enjoy your sunshine and warmth in the lounge room. Chilly evenings for sure! 
I hope your birthday was great Jeannie. I hope you got to speak to your youngest son tonight Sandra, I know you look forward to his calls. Didn’t do much today —- just rested! lol

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Mmmm, nice and cosy in your lounge room Sue, it's turned quite coold here over the last couple of days, I nearly put a match to my wood burner, but put a cardy on instead.
Hope you and James are better and you didn't pass it on to Scoty. Also hope little Blake is ok too, have you heard how he is ?
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice of you to ask Jan. We had FaceTime with Blake today and he’s looking heaps better ( no snotty nose )  Bec sounds awful though with a barking cough. James was feeling better yesterday but today, not so good. Lucky, I haven’t caught it and I don’t want to as it will put my TOE test in Jeopardy. Scoty said there are a few of his golfing buddies who have come down with Covid, I hope he will be ok. He missed getting it when James and I had it in May. He must be TOUGH
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh yes these golfing geniuses are tough cookies, Scoty will be fine lol.
My eldest son and his family all had covid ,it lasted for ages with the cough mainly, he's coming to see me later , he said he's all clear otherwise he'd have stayed away, I haven't seen him for a month so it'll be nice to catch up, his little g/son (my g/grandson) Theo is 2 next week, time flies doesn't it, Finley is crawling now and likes to stand up with the sofa, he does it and bounces up and down as if he's dancing lol.
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Perhaps I can reply today, I had a problem with the battery on my laptop yesterday...
It will be nice to see your son again, Jan, I know what's like when you can't see a family member!
Hope your family is all improving Sue and that you stay clear.
Hallo to every one else, I think we are all together again. I got so caught up with Dave that believe I missed Jeannie's birthday, happy belated birthday wishes! I also missed what was going on, so hallo everyone.

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Proper nice to be able to see your eldest son later Jan. And, you’ve got Theo‘s birthday to look forward too soon as well, lots of birthday cake and fun Yes, the time is going quickly and Finley and Blake will soon be walking. Blake does the same thing as Finley, bouncing up and down while holding on to the sofa.
Enjoy your visit from your son later, I’m glad he’s over the Covid now.
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quick off the mark we overlapped our posts Sue..  

R


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Really miss my youngest son but we did have a lovely chat on the phone last night. He is so busy but wants to come here for a long weekend at the end of July. He did reveal that he had met someone 2 months ago, so watch this space……… He always said that he wouldn’t tell me until it got more serious.

My friend gave me a lovely recipe for a Spiced Apple Cake which I will try and type out here at a later date for you all. It is yummy and useless for my diet!!!! 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Special someone for your son Sandra, how wonderful. Maybe he will introduce her when he visits you at the end of the month. Your spiced apple cake sounds delicious, everything in moderation so don’t worry about the diet.
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Time for a special treat Sandra, enjoy the cake. Lovely news about your son, exciting to find out more info. 🥰🥰 Wish the darn Covid would just go away so we could resume our “normal” lives!
Good to hear Blake is on the mend Sue. 💕


U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U better believe it, I wish COVID will go away but I am afraid it's here to stay. At least now we know how to treat COVID when we do get it. Just like the flu shots we will probably be getting our regular vaccinations for COVID.
Sorry I missed Jeannie's Birthday, sounds like you had a nice day. Happy Belated Birthday!
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very much agree about Covid, it’s going to be a constant in our lives now. I’ve just had a call from the hospital about tomorrow’s procedure asking me about Covid jabs etc. They test everyone on admission which is fair enough, just hate that stick up my nose though.
W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Will be waiting for the next Covid jab! 😥😥 Had the two jabs and then the two boosters.
Yuck, I would not like the swab up my nose either! lol
Good luck tomorrow Ann, hope all goes well. 

XYZ or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You’ve got Ann and I muddled up Bonnie, it must be your bedtime   Tis I, Sue who is going for the procedure tomorrow. I think Ann has probably had her fair share of heart checks as she’s got a pacemaker. 
ZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zillions of pacemaker checks, you are right Sue I have two appointments this month, one at the hospital and the other at the clinic to see the cardiologist. At least I am still ticking, ha
Wishing you the Best Sue for your procedure, please let us know how everything goes. 
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A big thank you for your kind wishes Ann. Yes, we are all happy that you are still ticking  thank goodness for pacemakers.
Ive got to fast from midnight, not that I will be awake at that time. I’m going to miss having my breakfast though, I always look forward to it. Hopefully my throat won’t be too sore after the procedure, last time I had the test it felt like I had swallowed razor blades 
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Best wishes and good luck for your procedure and hope your throat is not too sore when you get home! Will you get the results fairly quickly?
C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Confused to say the least Sue! Sorry, I mixed you and Ann up. Hope all goes well with your procedure and your throat isn’t too sore. 💕💕 I’ve had a few issues lately with my head, sometimes it doesn’t compute! lol That’s what happens after your head bounces off the garage floor a few times. Yes, it was near my bedtime too.


D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Don’t know how quick I will get the results but knowing the system here, I’ll probably have to wait a while  . Thanks for your good wishes Joan and Bonnie, I’ve just packed a small bag to take with me, magazines, reading glasses etc. I don’t know how long I will have to wait after arriving at 9 am.
Bonnie, don’t worry about getting Ann and I mixed up, we are seniors now so anything can happen.
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eeeee, I get mixed up all the time lol, Hope all goes well with your throat procedure Sue, if your throat is sore when you get home have a tea spoon of honey and let it trickle down your throat, put the spoon in your mouth and pretend it's a lolly
🍡😉
I'm a great believer in honey, it has so many healing powers., hope you don't have to wait too long for results, although the way things go with hospitals, I wouldn't hold your breath.
I've been to market, got 4 lovely big navel oranges for £2, looking forward to eating one after dinner, hoping juice runs down my chin LOL
F


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Feel for you Sue with a sore throat but Jan is right, Honey is brilliant. Try slicing some lemons into a jug, pour boiling water over them with a bit of sugar. Pour out into a cup and stir in a spoonful of honey. Lovely! Hope you feel better soon.

Shopping done this morning and going to finish my cardigan off this afternoon, just the sewing up to do. I‘ve sent my youngest son a little surprise gift of some chocolate brownie which he should get today. 

I went into a shop in Newcastle while away and saw the perfect sandal. It was lightweight, lovely colours and so comfortable so I asked for the other one to try on. Well, the two assistants nearly turned that shop upside down and they couldnt find it. I had to come away empty handed (footed) and so disappointed. Well, as a surprise DH had ordered them online and they came this morning. What do you think?

Such a kind and considerate hubby - he makes up for my eldest kids!!!!!!! 


G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

For a sore throat I just take a good teaspoonful of honey and put it upside down on my tongue and let slowly trickle down my throat!! As you say Jan, it has great powers!

G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Good thing we can edit our posts, I seem to be missing some till I post. Grrrr…..
Every good wish coming your way SUE! At least you have lots to keep you occupied while you wait! 🥰🥰💕💕
Just finished doing another two quarts of strawberries. Got another five 16 oz. jars and a dessert nappie to sample! lol
Thanks for understanding Sue, those darn senior moments!! lol


H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Happy feet for Sandra, your surprise sandals look lovely! Enjoy!! 

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I think your hubby is a very thoughtful man to send for those sandals for you, they are very pretty and look really comfy. Joan you do exactly the same with honey as I do, Sandras remedy is really for a sore throat when you have a cold.
I've just eaten one of my lovely jaffa navel oranges, it was soooo sweet and juicy. Now I'm going to spoil myself with strawberries I bought from the same market man, I'll have some with a crushed meringue and icecream, for pudding later. jummmmyy.
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just thinking what I do when I have a sore throat, I dive into the Ice Cream!!! I know Jan way is so much better, next time I will try the Honey. 
Sandra, I just Love your new sandals, I am a shoe lover the only problem I have a hard time fitting my feet to the shoes I like. Very wide feet something that I inherit from my grandma. 
K


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Kicking myself too Ann, I also have wide feet and they don’t fit anywhere! lol
I think I might try the honey for a sore throat next time too!


L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Lovely rosemary given to me from a garden. Would anyone know how to store Rosemary?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Made it home ok after the procedure and thankfully no sore throat this time. The anaesthetist sprayed my throat first with a numbing agent which tasted horrible. Then he put a gel in my mouth which I had to swish around my mouth then swallow, yuk. I woke up, half way through the procedure but I wasn’t in any discomfort, only when the tube was pulled out of my oesophagus. I have to wait until I see my cardiologist for the results, hopefully in a couple of weeks.
Thanks for the sore throat remedy girls, I’ll remember next time, I love honey.
Sandra, I love your sandals, wish I could wear nice shoes like those, my feet have gotten so wide and the bunions don’t help. Your hubby is so sweet, surprising you with them.
N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nuts in energy bites but so good 
O


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Nice sandals Sandra. Lets hope we get some good weather. Can't say I've felt that warm this summer at all.
Sandj you can chop the herbs and put them into ice cube tray. Just pop out when you need it. Lovely with Casseroles or lamb rubbed in with butter.

Done some housework this morning and a little bit of pulling up weeds. Horrendous how they take over here.
Still I chose to live in the countryside.

The wild flowers are looking fab in the hedgerows. 

O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh I 'm glad your are ok Sue, hope it's not long to wait for the results.
Jazzy colours Sandra on your sandals, not warm enough to wear them today!
I have jut replaced my old pegbag with a knitted one, don't how well it will last!! 








Knitted peg bag?


Has anyone made a knitted peg bag? This is one I have made from odds and bits, time will tell how well it lasts.




www.knittingparadise.com


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Pleased with my sandals and thank you for the lovely comments. Yes, hubby is very thoughtful. Really warm here tonight. Plants all watered. Going to have an orange gin and tonic. Cheers!!
Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quick visit to the kitchen! Energy bites sound yummy Sandy. Joan, your peg bag looks
great —- well done. I hope it lasts a long time. Have never knitted one, hubby made me a wooden one. Enjoy your orange gin and tonic Sandra —- Cheers!! 

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Question is Sandra, did you stop at one G and T--- LOL, I usually have to have two, sometimes three,
😉 🍹
Weather is forecast to get back to unbearable heat next week, I've done my shopping while it's reasonably cool today, so no need to go to Market Harbro next week if it is hot.
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Remind myself what a peg bag is, I didn't hang clothes out for a while. I know I won't make use of one, but I sure like the one Joan made. Very pretty colors!!!
I like to have a G & T once in a while. One thing I didn't know that there is orange gin.
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Southwest cooking. I imagine that would be fajitas.
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Time to check it out Sandy! Love Joan’s peg bag too Ann! Orange gin? Hmmmmm


U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

U ever see a red cardinal fly? I saw a red one today.
V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very lucky to see a red cardinal Sandy! Love their bright red colouring. We have them here in Canada, mostly in the winter. lol


W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

What a lovely peg holder Joan, hope the wild birds don’t decide to nest in it  Great way of using up all your leftover yarn. I’ve got a fabric peg bag at the moment which is starting to fray so maybe I show have a go at knitting one too.
My throat is pretty sore today so Ive been taking honey now and again, it has been helping. I think the numbing medication must have worn off so I spoke too soon about not having a sore throat. One of the hospital staff phoned me this morning, to see how I was. A nice gesture I thought.
XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You lucky girl Sue to have one of the hospital staff to ring to see how you were, very unusual here to have that treatment, --it's do the job and off you go lol.
Must say what a good idea to knit a clothes peg bag, nice work Joan.
Ann, we can buy all kinds of flavoured gin, raspberry and rhubarb,mango and lime, peach, and of course sloe gin, I bet you can get the same where you are.
We are in for a scorcher today so I've been up early, watered my plants, done a bit of house tidying-- notice I didn't say ''WORK '' lol. Later I'll find a shady spot and maybe knit, with big sips of water in between.
A


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Very nice orange gin. Of course I had to have 2 but I stopped there!

Been to Uppingham market this morning and the shopping put away. Not doing much today as it is going to be a bit warm. One of my friends who lives in the north east is phoning this afternoon. Ham salad for tea tonight with some fresh strawberries and a bit of cream.

W


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Whoops - sorry I keep getting this alphabet wrong. OK! Now it’s ,,,,,,,


B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Be nice to have some strawberries but they are so expensive here, everything is going up in the produce dept. Enjoy yours Sandra, yummo. 
Im sending a photo of Molly that the dog groomer took after she had had a trim, shampoo and blow dry.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cute photo of Molly, she looks lovely. Local grown strawbs are quite cheap here Sue, but I have noticed the rise in price on some veg. Our superstores are in competition with prices on all. or most food stuff, by pricing their stuff the same,it does them good to have a bit of competition, especially the '' upmarket names'' like Waitrose and Marks n Spencers, You can't beat good old Aldi and Lidl, and just because their produce is cheaper it's still as good if not better than high class stores.
I like to support the farmers markets when we have one in town, the meat and veg. are top class even if you have to pay a bit more. Once I bought a couple of ostrich burgers, very good too. lol.
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Darling Molly looks cute. I like the background of the photo. It really can be a Christmas card!


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Exactly Sandy, what a lovely picture of Molly, Sue. That's one for the album for sure. 
Jan, I have to have our groceries delivered. I alternate between Morrisons and Sainsburys and I buy from whichever is the cheapest at the time.
I'll let you know how my peg bag lasts. the one it replaces was made by my my Mum when we were first married 53 years ago!!!

F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Fabulous pic of Molly, Sue! I agree with Sandy and Joan! WOW, that is a long time for a peg bag to last Joan! Please keep us posted how your new bag is holding up!
Everyone busy doing their grocery shopping, Jim just left for the market with his “donation” of egg cartons. We used to give them to the Amish but not travelling that way anymore. Used to take quart sealers and extra empty grocery bags as they use them when they sell their 
veggies/fruit. Hope he comes home with a few items, like tomatoes and potatoes (ours aren’t ready yet)! 😥😥
Have a wonderful day everyone, off to physio soon.

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good luck with physio Bonnie, also hope Jim comes home with a few goodies.
Love the story of your peg bag made by your Mum Joan, fancy it lasting all those years, keep it, put it somewhere safe. I still have a crochet doily that Rons made for me, I used to put it on the sideboard when I had a vase of flowers.
Fish n chips for my dinner tonight, I've just dicovered we have a chip van call in the village. Yumyum.
H


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

How lucky are you Jan? I love fish and chips. Gorgeous photo of Molly with a fabulous background. Good luck Bonnie with the physio. Joan, the peg bag is great. I wish I had one piece of my mams beautiful embroidery. Sadly, not one piece. I had a lovely afternoon natter with my friend. Just wish we lived closer. Have a lovely evening.

I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

I also like this eastern blue bird with orange. They must fly from up North.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

sandj said:


> I also like this eastern blue bird with orange. They must fly from up North.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

BonnieP said:


> Very lucky to see a red cardinal Sandy! Love their bright red colouring. We have them here in Canada, mostly in the winter. lol
> 
> 
> W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I’m back from physio, thanks for your good wishes ladies. Feeling pretty good. Jim did very well at the market, got rid of the egg cartons, got some “new red potatoes“, four lovely tomatoes and two quarts of strawberries. Made one batch of jam and cut the other quart up to eat. lol
Nice that you had a visit with your friends Sandra and then there‘s Jan —- lucky lady having fish and chips tonight —- yummy!! lol

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just a lovely treat those fish n chips, I really enjoyed them. Glad you feel the benefit of physio Bonnie, and didn't Jim do well.
Sandra, nice to have a chat with your friend.
I've been wondering, how are those nasty neighbours behaving lately Sandra,?
K


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Keeping ourselves to ourselves Jan, so our nasty neighbours havent been a bother for months now. No police visits and I hardly see them at all even though they have plenty of relatives living in close proximity. I thought once the warm weather came then they would be out there in our faces but NO. DH thinks that they are behaving themselves because he has been warned by the police and He nearly got an ASBO about 2 years ago. All quiet on the western front as they say. The new neighbours on the other side are really nice. A young couple with a 14 month old little boy and two cute little dogs. They put our bins out when we were are away and we do the same for them. Not over the top but canny. 

So warm tonight that I just cannot get to sleep and DH snoring his head off! How do men manage to sleep so well? 

Gardening soon in the morning and then the rest of the day will be keeping out of the sun. Looks like we are in for a scorcher. I finished my latest cardigan and not keen on it. Oh well, I will post a photo tomorrow and see what you all think but it might go into the charity shop bag. 

A visit to the north east is hopefully planned for a long weekend in August. 

L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Long wait for sleep Sandra, hopefully you fall asleep soon! Not sure why men go off to sleep, sawing logs and there we are —- wide awake!
Nice to hear that you have nice neighbours on one side. Crappy neighbours are the pits. Sorry to hear that you don’t care for the cardigan you just finished. Looking forward to seeing a pic.
Get some rest! zzzzzzzz

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Molly sends licks and nibbles to all you nice girls for the nice comments you sent. Yes, it’s a lovely background for the picture and thanks for the idea of a Christmas card Sandy. James said the groomer is a really nice lady who obviously adores dogs. Because of her age, she can’t manage to groom large dogs now as she can’t pick them up to put on the table. Hopefully Molly won’t grow too big, haha.
oh yum, fish and chips for Jan and some nice produce for Bonnie. Jim is well trained and didn’t come home with chocolate instead ( or maybe as well as )  
Hope you get to sleep soon Sandra, have you got a fan on to help you sleep ? Hubby’s snoring won’t help, maybe ear plugs are also needed.
Wow Joan, how lovely that you still have the peg bag that your mum made. You will have to enter it in the Guinness book of world records.
N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Nice to get licks and nibbles from Molly, Sue! 🐾🐾 Molly is lovely and so sweet looking. A lovely Christmas card for sure. 🎅🏼🎄 Good that Molly has a good groomer, I know Archie has a good one too. Jim did very well at the market, he only brought home “the list”, no chocolate Ann! lol
I hope Sandra finally fell asleep, she’s going to be tired tomorrow! Joan’s mum must have made a really sturdy peg bag to last this long! 🥰🥰🧶🧶 I’m also jealous of Jan’s fish and chips! lol


O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh, my what a nice picture of Molly! Definitely a Christmas Card! 
When Art & I go to bed at night, I can't talk. He says I talk until I fall sleep and then he lays wide awake. Usually when he hits the pillow he is out, but not me. It might be hours later until I fall asleep. Watch out come morning that's when I sleep the best, the bed is all mine. Art usually gets up early to have his cup of coffee and read the morning newspaper. 
I had a tiny mole on my leg above my knee, today I had it removed. When the doctor said he was done I couldn't believe it. "Holy Shit" I said. I had one on my arm that was 10 times as large, but my regular doctor took that one off. The dermatologist made a cut twice as long as the one on my arm. He double stitched it. In the meantime, I am supposed to baby this leg until I see him next week. No lifting of more than 10 #, stay off the leg as much as possible. He also has me on antibodies, my regular doctor didn't put me on any. I wished the dermatologist did my arm also: he was so through. 
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pleased to hear that you got the mole taken off your leg Ann. You can’t be too careful where moles are concerned especially living in a sunny climate. I’ve still got the scar on my nose from having a skin cancer removed, a few years back. Over the years I’ve had a few small nasties removed from my arms but none from my legs yet. 
I usually get to sleep quite easily so I’m lucky. I put it down to watching some ASMR on my iPad before bedtime, it makes me so sleepy.
Q


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Quite tired today but me and DH were outside around 9 am doing some weeding before it gets hot. I must have conked out last night after 3am and got up around 8am, so I got a bit of sleep. It was so hot last night and it is going to get hotter. Funny though, because when I did sleep I dreamt that I was pregnant and some bloke had entered me into a fashion competition at ASDA (supermarket UK). In the dream I was wearing a jacket that once belonged to my youngest son. I can still picture it now. Herringbone tweed. Because I couldn’t fasten it - I was disqualified. Then I woke up. DH thought it was so funny - which bit? I think the thought of me being pregnant, haha! Thank goodness it was a dream. So this afternoon I might have a little nap. 

Enjoy the sunshine but stay safe. Plenty of sun cream on and cold drinks. I forgot to get the icecream yesterday so I am going to make some yogurt jellies instead.

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really funny dream Sandra, I bet you were relieved when you woke up and discovered that you weren’t pregnant  I sometimes dream that I’ve just had a baby, now that’s a worry isn’t it. I wonder if there are any 70 year olds that have actually given birth at that age. I’ve had a hysterectomy so it would be impossible for me and Scoty had the snip 
Hope it doesn’t get too hot for you girls in the UK. I bet it’s hot at 10 Downing Street right now with Boris getting the boot.
S


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

So funny when I told DH about the dream, he just couldn’t stop laughing. I haven’t heard of anyone having a baby at the age of 70 and why would they? It’s hard enough work when your young having a baby. I was 22 when I had my first, 24 with the second and 39 when I had my youngest. 

It’s really hot now and the curtains are closed to try and keep the house cooled down. Yes, I think Boris might be a bit warm as well.

T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nickel can buy anything for a nickel these days.
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Odd job man wanted 
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Please can we have some rain to cool the weather down!!!!!
What a dream that was Sandra. Glad you are not not pregnant, I think your patience might have worn bit thin, don't you?
For anyone interested in the peg bag that my Mum






made - here's a pic. It's 57 years old (not 53 as I said) and I think it's made from furnishing fabric. The motif on front is supposed to be tortoise, there wouldn't have been a pattern. The fabric is now rotting but I shall keep it...


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite right Joan, we do need rain to cool us down. Mind you here in my lounge it's lovely and cool, it's my favourite place to sit when its so hot. Your peg bag is lovely for its age.
I laughed at Sandras dream, I have some really strange ones but can't always remember them lol-- perhaps just as well. lol. Takeaway meal tonight is burger (without the bun ) a few chips and salad
R


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Really love the peg back Joan. My mam had something similar made out of a piece of old curtain material. When we went to Newcastle the other week we visited a book shop. I bought several reading books and I didnt have a bag. They gave away lovely bags that someone had made and gifted to them. I came away with a lovely bag made out of what looked like old curtain material. I’ll try and post a photo.

`i’m going to have a lay down, not much sleep last night and really tired now. Catch up soon. G&T tonight. 
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Shandy to drink with my burger meal, G&T when I get home, evening treat.🍹🍹

T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Sunny and lovely here, not humid —- yet! Working on cinnamon buns, just waiting for the first rise to finish. Still have the kitchen window and patio door open along with the ceiling fan in the kitchen. Hope you ladies get some rain soon and hope it cools it down! 
Poor Sandra, I hope she gets some rest and doesn’t continue the pregnancy dream! lol
Ann, glad that you got that mole taken care of, you have to be very careful these days. Sandy, you are right, can’t buy anything for a nickel anymore, those were the days. Joan your take away sounds great, enjoy! Joan, your mum’s peg bag has held up very well all these years. It looks great and has been well cared for and we’ll made! Thanks for sharing the pic. I agree with Sue, #10 must be pretty hot right now. lol
Let’s all join Sandra for a G & T tonight —- if she can stay awake. lol 🥤🍹🍷🥂🍺


T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Takeaway is for Jan, but I'll excuse you Bonnie for getting names mixed up lol.
I've ran low on my Gin so it might have to be Brandy and ginger ale tonight. I'm not upset because I'm fond of both--- actually anything alcholic suits me 
U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Ukulele classes at the library. Looks interesting. Never tried it before.
V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very sorry JAN, I knew you were having take away tonight! I’m not sure what is going on with my head, I mixed up Sue and Ann and now Jan and Joan? I wish I could get my cataracts done sooner rather than later, it is driving me up the wall! Enjoy your brandy and ginger ale Jan! lol
Maybe my fingers are going faster than my brain? I’ll put it down to the fall I had a couple weeks ago and I hit my head. I thought I was over it, maybe not. lol


W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well if Sandj is having ukuleli lessons we'd better get our voices in training for singing along with her-- we'll certainly get rain if the rain gods hear me sing LOL.
X Y Z or A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

You’re not alone JAN, I’m right there with you! lol Don’t know of anyone who plays a ukulele, do you Jan? I guess we will if Sandy starts playing! We have had the windows open all day today —- hard to believe. 🥰🥰

Z or A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Accordion lessons could be added to the list.

B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Boy oh boy, that is really old school Sandy! My girlfriend used to take accordion lessons.


C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

C Notes for major scale 

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Did you know that Art has an accordion with his name on it, Arthur? He always hated playing it and taking lessons when he was kid. His younger brother took over and to this day belongs to an accordion band. Art's brother met his wife when he joined the band. Now both of them play away on their accordions. 
E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Everyday we learn something new about our kitchen friends! lol
Very interesting Ann but something to be very proud of. Does “Arthur” play any other instruments or did the accordion do him in. lol

F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Flute what about the flute?
G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Good instrument —- very portable. Daughter played clarinet and son played alto sax in band.


H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Holy Moly, can I bring my mandolin along. Not that I know how to play it but I can pretend. It was given to me when I was 10 by a family friend but spent most of its time, hanging on mums lounge room wall as a decorative piece. I recently got new strings put on it, it’s very old and the label inside says C. Bruno and sons, New York. My neighbour at the back is learning the ukulele from his mum who teaches it, he’s a bachelor, shall I send him over to you Sandy ?  
I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Interesting he can join the group at the library. Music is one of the fun subjects to substitute and watch them play music. 

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just love watching the ukulele groups, there’s a few local ones here and they sing as well. Always happy music that makes you want to start tapping your feet and join in. They wear Hawaiian shirts too and look real ‘cool ‘.
K


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Choir of knitting ladies! Let’s all be her backing singers. I have enquired about guitar lessons but havent told DH. I want to go along and have a few lessons before I decide where it is for me and then I will buy a guitar. If it isnt then I will try the keyboard as I have a couple here that used to belong to my youngest son. When I was child my mam wanted me to have piano lessons and I wouldn’t go, now I wish I had.

Had a terrible nights sleep last night - far too hot! At one point I had my head out of the bathroom window but there was no air and it was warm. Got a bit of a headache today but I will have to sharpen up as my youngest son will be phoning some time today. DH been in the garden early and now stopped because it is too hot.

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't have any musical claim to fame other than the school choir, although I can play the fool!!  My talent was dancing (Old time and ballroom) Dave and and I met at a dancing school. I passed all the exams and have the medals and awards to prove it!

Hope you are feeling better Sandra, this weather isn't good for any of us 

E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Easy day today - it's too hot to do much of anything. My little barn comes into it's own this weather - lovely and cool indoors.

Pasty and chips for dinner. A headache for me today - can't shift it. I don;t play any instruments. When I was in primary school they only let me loose on the triangle.

F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Feels hot here Too. Big storm just came through 

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good storm clears the air, wish we could have one. As you say Jeannie, far too hot to do anything today, I got up early too water my plants and thats about all I've done. Didn't need to cook because I went for dinner with the family, had a cuddle with Sophie, I see a change in her every week when I go
H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Happy to see the sun and our temperature still climbing here —- up to 32C this afternoon. Supposed to be the end of our “lovely” no a/c weather. No storms or even rain scheduled for us! 😥😥☔☔
Hope everyone gets over their headaches so we can get ready to be back up singers for our new band. Congrats Joan, you are a very talented person! 🎼🎼🎹🎹


I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I’m having issues again —- I can’t read —- sorry ladies!! lol


J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Joan, I can imagine you would have been a great dancer, especially with your lovely trim figure back then. Have you any photos of you and Dave taken during your ballroom dancing ? My ex and I used to go to classes though we didn’t get to competition standard. 
Hope all my kitchen pals soon get some reprieve from the hot weather.
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Knitting, crochet, kitchen duties, house work all out of the question today. maybe tomorrow as well,
I know it's our summer and we shouldn't grumble, but we are not used to it, it's good for farmers to ripen their crops and harvesting, the young ones love it too. Young lasses with shorts barely covering their cheeks and tops no bigger than a belt LOL., oh to be young and carefree. Nearly forgot to mention the fit bronzed laddos. lol
L


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Lovely thoughts Jan, fit bronzed laddos! Now I wont be able to concentrate for the rest of the day with that in mind, haha! I did manage to knit 2 rows of the dog blanket last night before having to give up. Not much sleep last night again for me but DH slept all night while wrapped up like a mummy in the duvet!!! How do they do it? I feel worn out today. Shopping done early and the washing hung outside. Going to have an afternoon of reading my book while sitting in the cool sitting room.

What shall we call our group? KP songbirds? If we are going to be backing singers then it would be nice to have a name for our little group. Skimpy clothes on stage, haha! Oh I think the heat is affecting my head. 

I had a lovely long chat yesterday afternoon with my youngest son and I felt really lifted afterwards.

Keep cool girls today in this sweltering UK. It supposed to get up to 32 today!!!!!!!


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Make yourselves comfortable ladies, the heat sure takes a lot out of you and the humidity doesn’t help! Time to find a nice cool, quiet corner and grab a book and a nice cold drink and relax! Sorry you are having issues sleeping Sandra, you need an afternoon nap and nice to hear from your youngest son. Ahhh, to be young again Jan, they sure dress differently than the way “we used to”. Cheeks everywhere and very buff guys too. lol Not sure what name we should use for the back up singers? lol
Stay cool ladies and please don’t overdo it! Hugs 💕💕

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

''Nitting Sisters'' a name for our backup group, ?I just had to nip to the Co-op for a few salady things and a bottle of gin-- mustn't forget that lol. 
Must have given you a good lift to have a nice long chat with your boy Sandra, any further news on the lady friend? Try and have a nap on the settee this afternoon, at least you'll get some much needed sleep.
My fan is going and the lounge room is nice and cool so I'm happy to sit here and do nothing lol. 
O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Onions come from the ground when you plant them. So do carrots. Recall them from years ago. 

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Planted some beetroot seeds now they are growing 
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite easy crops to grow are radishes, they don’t take long to emerge from the soil and are lovely in salads or roasted.
oh you poor girls, suffering in this heat. I noticed on Facebook there seems to be a shortage of ice cream vans delivering in the north west of England. They must be selling so much and running out, one lady said she was charged £5 for a 99 cone, seems like daylight robbery.
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Radishes are good to grow. They also grow in the ground. 

S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

So many veggies to grow, Jim didn’t do radishes this spring but lots of onions and potatoes to come and a few carrot seeds left from last year have sprung up! lol
We had our first snack of yellow beans last night —- yummy! Good luck with your beet root Jan.
Nice to have fresh veggies from the garden as long as the critters don’t get there first. lol 😥😥
We need more bees! 🐝🐝
Hope you ladies in Britain are resting and keeping cool! 🧊🧊🍹🍹🫖🫖☕☕

T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

That definitely sounds like daylight robbery to me too, Sue!! Some people!…………
I can’t believe what people are doing, charging etc. and everything gets blamed on Covid!!
Everything seems to be rising in price if you can find it on the shelves and it seems to be less for more. I picked up another 2 - 10kg bags of a/p flour last week as it was on sale since I’m using more for cinnamon buns and pandesal buns (never made before the pandemic) but I do use bread machine flour for the bread machine and I buy that at Bulk Barn.

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Up earlier than usual this morning as I felt like I had had enough sleep. James gave me his Fitbit watch a while ago as he’s upgraded to another one and it’s fun checking my sleep patterns. Now I’ve got his smart phone as he’s bought a newer version, it will probably take me forever on how to use it. I’ve only been used to having a basic Nokia. In return, I have given James my old iPad as I got a new one for my birthday, it’s good to be able to swap and reuse.
Bonnie that was good buying the flour on sale, especially when you use it a lot. Do you freeze it to keep the weevils out ? I used to freeze flour when we lived in Queensland as the weather was so humid and sometimes attracted weevils into the pantry. Nasty little critters.
V


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Very warm here again tonight and DH is fast asleep. I wish I could sleep like him. I read my book in the cool sitting room until the sun came round. So hot and Sunday is supposed to be 30+ degree!!! Oh well I’m going to refill my dish and sit with my feet in cold water for a while then back to bed. Night night.
💤 

W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Warm chocolate chip cookies are the best.
X Y Z A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

You are really having a tough time sleeping Sandra, sorry to hear that your temps are scorching. Not good at all, never heard of soaking your feet in cold water. I don’t know how men do it either. Tired then off to sleep. Good luck. 💕💕
Sue, you are doing very well with “recycling“ in your house, great way to keep expenses down, especially the prices of the items you are speaking of! You’ll get the hang of the new phone, I know you can do it! 🥰🥰 Flour is probably going to be either scarce or jump in price, so trying to keep ahead. We keep it down on the fourth level where it is cooler, have never had problems with weevils. 🙏🙏 
Are you making chocolate chip cookies Sandy? Love them warmfrom the oven! lol

Z or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ZZZ aren't coming easy for me since I had the deep cut in my leg to remove the cancer. Last night I thought I was sleeping OK but Art said I was talking in my sleep. Every time I wanted to sleep on the side where they did the surgery, I left out a moan. I didn't even know I was doing this. Doctor's orders He wants me to take a shower twice a day to make sure the stitches stay clean. I am not doing anything I don't know how I could get them dirty, plus they are covered with a bandage. I need to put on a new bandage every time I shower. I am so grateful that we have central air conditioning, I feel sorry for the ones who are suffering from the heat. I do remember those days. 
A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Actually the smell of baked cookies came to mind since it is Christmas in July. Has anyone started making holiday gifts this month? 

B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Baking on hold Sandy except for cinnamon buns and pandesal buns. lol
oh yes, Christmas in July! 🎅🏼🎄 Would love a freak snowfall today! ⛄⛄ lol
Ann, I hope your incision clears up soon and the stitches aren’t too much of a bother —- not sure Art wants to listen to you moaning in your sleep! lol Must be hard trying to get comfy in bed! Hugs 💕💕


C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Cake with lots of candles, I will be celebrating my Birthday at the end of this month. 
Sandy, have you been busy making Christmas gifts? 
D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Dawdling along here, trying to figure out how to make a Harry Styles bandana for Archie! 
OMG —- think I’m going to give Tunisian crochet a go (never attempted it), that way I think I can get the colours in and add it to the knitted button strip! Grrrrr……..
Yes, Sandy —- what are you up to —- any Christmas gifts or baking!

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Eventually I will knit some gifts. It is to early.
F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Fast, the time goes too fast! lol Are you knitting many gifts this year Sandy? 🎄🎅🏼⛄


G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Great at doing soap type holder gifts. I saw a cute knitted gingerbread. So many ideas. 

H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Have to make your list of items you want to knit and get everything organized, hopefully you’ll be able to find everything you need at a good price. The gingerbread does sound cute.


I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I think a knitted gingerbread man would be cute - no calories! I don't knit any Christmas gift, nobody wants them. 

Sue, Dave and I only danced for fun, but I'll see if I can find a photo of the formation dance team I was I in from the fifties!!

I hate this heat, they are forecasting 34C/94F. on Sunday. It's a good job we don't have to go out anywhere. We just stay indoors with the curtains closed. At least we sleep fairly well, we have a very large fan which is reasonably quiet. Although the heat seems to make us nap during the day. I do the watering after 8pm when it is a bit cooler.

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

It's a tad cooler today 23c that's 73 f, it was in the 80's yesterday far too hot for me anyway.
Theo's at the seaside with Mummy and Daddy, had a lovely picture of him playing in the sand, he'll be 2 on Thursday so won't be seeing him, but I gave his b/day card and presents to Siobhan before they went, I added some £'s in his card so Mummy can save it for him or buy him something.
My guess is they'll have a bbq on his birthday, because some friends are also on hols, there.

Whoops Joan, we've done it again LOL.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jan so we have, it has to be that Gemini streak. It's 31C/88F. Too hot for anything, we only have salad for dinner.

Fancy Theo being two, doesn't the time go quickly?

K


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Joan, that would be lovely to see some pics of you in your formation team from the fifties.
It is dreadful here this morning too! I opened the front door to get the paper and it was like walking into a wall —- gross! Keep cool and please don’t overdo it.
Going to Walmart for 7 to pick up a few items and then back home. No physio this week.
Take care! Hugs 💕💕
Yes, no calories in the knitted gingerbread!! lol

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'K'not a breath of air, I'm going nowhere, salad again for dinner, I had it with salmon last night, tonight will be hard boiled eggs, grated cheese and coleslaw salad, and salad again tomorrow, yogurt and strawberries for after. - might help lose a bit of weight.LOL.
L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Long winter but wish when the “warm” weather comes it wasn’t like walking into a sauna!
Summer is short, if only we could bottle some of this weather for those cold winter days! lol
Stay cool Jan and enjoy your salads. Hugs 💕💕

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My fan is helping to keep me cool, drinking lots of ice cold water, only trouble with drinking so much means extra visits to the bath room in the night. Good thing is I have a very quiet fan in the bedroom so I manage to get off to sleep again. My g/daughter Siobhan braced herself and went for a swim in the sea, she said it was soooo cold, Theo loves paddling in it and makes no complaints lol.
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

My my, it doesn’t seem that long that the Beast from the East was causing havoc in the uk and now you’ve got this massive heatwave coming. I don’t envy you, I remember when I lived in Sydney and there was a week with constant 40+ degrees. Stay safe and well hydrated girls, maybe sit in the bath with cold water in it.
Oh Joan, I’d love to see your photos from the 50’s, did you wear those gorgeous ballroom dresses and lovely dance shoes ?
Ann, hope your leg heals soon, I’m usually told to keep wounds dry which is a problem when it’s your leg. Sometimes I’ve been known to shower with my leg strapped into a garbage bag, not an easy feat.  
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Need help finding my buddy list in case I need to send a private message, I've looked around the site but no luck.
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Only way that I can see is if you click on your avatar and scroll down to conversations you can send PMs that way ( I think ).
P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Profile Icon. Ok click on your profile icon on the upper right hand corner. Go to My profile. See the choices “about” and move across those choices. Then scroll to people you are following. Go to search on top and type “Buddy List” and find a earlier post from 2022. Other people have asked the same question.


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Quite warm here today but a bit cooler than yesterday. Sausage sandwiches for tea tonight with raspberry jelly and ice cream. Not doing much at all.
I eventually got to sleep after 4am and up at 8am. Might have a nap before tea.
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sandj said:


> Profile Icon. Ok click on your profile icon on the upper right hand corner. Go to My profile. See the choices “about” and move across those choices. Then scroll to people you are following. Go to search on top and type “Buddy List” and find a earlier post from 2022. Other people have asked the same question.


Thanks for your help Sandj, found my ''buddies' list


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Radishes as a snack. Glad you found it. I had to look around also.
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sharing ideas with other KPers is always appreciated, it's just having patience and searching. I'm afraid I hadn't a clue as to where to start
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Truthfully I agree sharing is always good.
U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

U are right Sandy, sharing is good for all of us! 🥰🥰

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

VERY, VERY hot weather on its way here for the weekend, 35 c plus-, there has been warnings for oldies and babies to keep out of it, wear sunblock if you do have to go out-- not looking forward to it at all.
W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

WOW Jan, that is really hot! I hope all you ladies in Britain stay inside, keep cool and stay hydrated. It is very hot and humid here but only in the high 20’s.
Stay cool and stay inside. Hugs 💕💕

XYZ or A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yesterday’s day old bread 

Z A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Zucchini from the garden


A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A lovely sunny day here today so I’ve done two lots of washing and got it out on the line. Scoty is at golf today, his veterans competition. On Saturday he won the Open comp but he doesn’t know what the prize is as he came home after the game and there were still people playing so it was a lovely surprise to see his name in the paper on Sunday with the scores. He’s doing so well since he bought the new golf clubs  
I think I may take Molly for a walk around the river later, now that she’s had all her shots she can go anywhere. She’s got so much energy she needs tiring out.
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Be lovely to take Molly for a walk Sue, as you say it will use some of her energy up.
Congrats to our Scoty, well done mate. Let us know what his prize is.
I got up at 6.30am, watered the garden, made some rock cakes to take to my hairdresser later, had a quick shower, having toast and marmalade for brekkie, and after Ive had my hair done thats me for today.
Going to be another scorcher grrrr, - lol
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Could the answer, plenty of walking for Molly, good for you too if you can manage it Sue. Well done Scoty - give him a pat on the back from me!! 
Horrible weather, I've done some washing but only pegged it out by the house in the shade, it should dry.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Drink plenty of water girls, I have a bottle handy and one in the fridge.
Hope we don't get a hosepipe ban, I shall fill a few cans ready just in case' Your washng should be dry even in the shade Joan, keep cool every one.
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eewww, you poor girls suffering in the horrid heat. Don’t overdo anything, it’s best if you conserve your energy and try and stay cool. Might be time to get your bikinis out eh ? 
Scoty received a cheque for $30 for coming first and $28 in cash for nearest the pin so he was quite chuffed. He didn’t do any good today though, he said his knees were giving him grief. He’s got an appointment with the surgeon on the 22nd of this month and is going to see about getting knee replacements. He wants to get them both done at the same time if he’s allowed. Rather him than me  
Enjoy your visit to the hairdresser Jan.
Ive told Scoty that you kind girls have sent well done messages for the golf and he’s especially pleased now
F


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Feeling hot and headachy today. I had a surprisingly good night sleep. Got up early and watered the plants and prepared a spaghetti bolognese sauce for tea tonight. I’ve made enough for 2 dinner so I will freeze the rest. Going to have an afternoon of reading my book in the cool sitting room again. Feel guilty at not getting anything done. Stay cool girls and catch up later with plenty of G&T’s. I bought a bottle of pineapple gin yesterday at Tescos - on offer at £20! My little bargain. 

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

G & T's sound great, my treat was a bottle of grapefruit and elderflower gin from Co-op £11!!
Won't have any till this evening though with my salmon salad, ( must confess had a tiny glass of it with tonic) it's very nice and refreshing, if you have a Co-op near you Sandra I can recommend lol.
Order of the day is plenty of water.
Checked the 10 day forecast and Monday is going to be in the 90'sf, Bikinis on like Sue suggested
👙👠👒🤣🤣
H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Appetizers are delicious. What is your favorite?

B


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Bikini! I havent worn one of those for over 30 years and it wouldn’t be a pretty sight now!!! Haha!

Thanks for the tip Jan and I will pop along to the Coop and see what Gins they have. Enjoy your salmon salad tonight. I bought some Lemon Barley water to put with my water today, nice refreshing drink.

C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Can't remember when I last wore a bikini as you say Sandra, it wouldn't be a pretty sight!!
My tipple is ginger beer refresher made up with sparkling spring water. No alcohol for me!
Dinner last night was salad with smoked salmon and tonight will be salad with hard boiled egg and grated cheese. No cooking apart from the eggs.

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Doing us good eating all these lovely salads with whatever we like to put with it.
Sandra lemon barley water added to water reminds me to buy some when I'm in the Co-op.
My bikini days are over too, I wouldn't even feel comfortable wearing a one piece bathing suit.
I love people watching when I go to the seaside, some of the sights are quite interesting to say the least lol. But if a large lady dares to wear a swimsuit, good luck to her, I'm not obese, but have enough unwanted bulges which I'd rather keep hidden lol.
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Extreme temperature of 95 degrees. Very warm today and could bake cookies outside.
F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Fun to go in the pool! Come on over ladies for a dip! 😎😎 It doesn’t matter what you wear, you’re welcome! James, the cabana boy will be serving cold beverages! lol
Have you tried baking cookies outside Sandy? Hope your hot spell breaks soon ladies!
Congrats to Scoty with his golf win Sue. I know they prefer to do one knee replacement at a time here. I know when I went for my second, there was a lady in a wheelchair having both done at the same time. My girlfriend’s orthopaedic surgeon had both of his done at the same time.

G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Gosh that salad sounds tasty.
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got to admit if it was me having knee surgery I'd only have one done at a time, much too painful to have both done at the same time, I've heard replaced knee joints are more painful after the op. than hip replacements, I was lucky after my hip replacement and was up and about in a very short time, a bit painful for a week or two but glad I had it done.
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hot weather for you girls and it’s minus 2 degrees here at 8am…..brrrrr. Scoty has got the wood fire going and the sun is beginning to peep through the lounge room windows so should be toasty warm soon. We are going into Launceston soon to do a bit of shopping as I want to buy something for James. He turns 40 next Tuesday, where has the time gone ? He’s buying a sound system for his car so we are putting money towards that but I wanted to buy him something with 40 on it as a keepsake.
I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I don’t know where the time goes either Sue —- they are babies one day and graduating hoping school the next!! Happy 40th Birthday James! 🎂🎂🍺🍺
Enjoy your sunny, chilly weather —- we’ll be there soon too! lol ⛄⛄🎄🎄🎅🏼🎅🏼
Good for you Jan, sounds like you had a great recovery from your hip replacement. I had my knees replaced eight years apart. It wasn’t too bad but I sometimes feel like I can forecast the weather. lol

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just about ready for bed, I've put off going at my usual time (10.00 pm) but it's so hot I don't fancy lying in bed feeling uncomfortably hot, I'll have my fan blowing all night so I guess it won't be long before I nod off. Poor Luna is feeling this heat, she's slept upstairs most of the day , I have screens at the windows so she sleeps on the window sill near the open window.
Night night chat tomorrow 
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

James and I had FaceTime with Blake yester day, he was full of mischief as usual and seems to be over his virus. Bec said he had taken 4 steps unaided yesterday but she hadn’t managed to video it. He was 11 months old on Tuesday. I won’t be going to visit for his birthday next month as l just found the last trip so exhausting with the travel. James is going but he’s having a longer visit and will catch up with his dad and some of his close friends in Brisbane. I’ll go for another visit later in the year or James might be able to persuade Bec to bring Blake here for a visit. It’s just so difficult now, being so far away now that they’ve moved three hours from Brisbane.
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Keeping fingers crossed that Bec might come to you for a visit with Blake, 
It was great for you and James to have some FaceTime with that dear little boy, -- a few steps 'eh ? he'll soon be toddling off, then the fun starts lol.
It'll be nice for James to catch up with his mates and Dad, and I don't blame you for not going, that journey must have been so tiring for you, 
It's a few degrees cooler so far today, so I might-- just might,, catch up with some jobs around the house, have done nothing so far this week, far too exhausting.
Hope you found a little keepsake with 40 on it for James, and hurried home to get in the warm.
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Look out when Blake starts toddling - eyes in the back of tour head springs to mind. That's when things get moved up and away from little fingers!!
I hope you can find something suitable for James, Sue. Forty seems a big milestone at the time.
I don't know about doing housework Jan, even washing up makes me perspire! our groceries are being delivered between 1pm and 2pm. I shall have to put it all away so that will be my exercise for the day!!

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My excersise for today was a stroll round the back garden to see what the young neighbours had been up to ( and didn't notice anytthing exciting) it was tidy though, and then just spuddled about, it was nice and shady with a cool breeze, very welcoming. I was tempted to sit out there, but really must do a few light jobs in the house lol, washings out on the line so I'm pleased with myself.
N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nice walk. It was to hot here to go walking. Looks like it will be better weather today.

O


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Oh, it's not been too hot here really. Mostly 25 every day. My son that lives in Middlesex has been having extreme heat though. London is always hotter. (Like an engine).

Very dry in the garden. Nearly run out of water in all our water butts. Runner beans are up to the top of their poles, and loads of flowers, so having to water every night.

I've got a couple of little cucumbers in the green house. Can't wait for those.

Made a shepherds pie today - enough for two days. Yum.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pretty hot is 25 Jeannie, where I am it's nice and cool, sun is behind the clouds making it quite pleasant, we are in for real heat next week, weather man says it'll be in the 90's f, I'm not looking forward to that.
Yes runner beans especially like plenty of water so do cumbers, my beetroot is coming along nicely too.
Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quite nice here —- so far but supposed to heat up again! You ladies have the right idea, get things done early and then you can relax. Our garden constantly needs watering too, made a potato salad and got the yellow wax beans ready to cook this afternoon. Not too many cucumbers —- not very many bees. 🐝🐝
I hope Bec and Blake can come to see you Sue, this traveling isn’t for us anymore. lol
We are supposed to get rain on Sunday and Monday so that will fill the rain barrels again.
Sandy, I hope you get that walk in today. 

R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Robins fly south for the winter 

S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

So do lots of Canadian Snowbirds! lol
Sorry Sandy, I couldn’t resist! lol

T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Truthfully Bonnie the birds come down here and then fly back to Canada. ha ha 

U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Under the weather, Canadian seniors do like your climate in winter and then return here in the spring. Yes, you can keep some of our Canada Geese, they are very plentiful up here.

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very productive yesterday, I managed to find a few things for James’s birthday. It’s always nice to have some actual gifts to open as well as getting money. He received a coffee mug in the mail yesterday from Blake. It’s got Happy 40th birthday Daddy, love from Blake on it. I could see that James was really touched by it and it’s a great gesture from Bec, organising it.
Today we’ve got rain which sounds heavy ( I’m still in bed as it feels too cold to get up yet )  
Its only 7.30 so I don’t feel too bad
Hope you girls in the UK sleep ok tonight and it’s not too hot.
W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Well done Sue! Always good to be able to find some extra “40” goodies for James. Wonderful of Bec to get the birthday mug for James from Blake. 🎂🎂
Go ahead, stay in bed, you deserve a lay in every once in awhile. lol 😔😔
I hope our kitchen ladies in Britain have a good sleep tonight too! 😅😅

XYZ or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, I ended up dozing off again and waking at 9.30 am………keep it a secret  
Just waiting to speak to a Telstra agent now to get my mobile switched over. They were supposed to phone me an hour ago but so far, no luck. It’s funny, when you don’t want these Telco people phoning, they always do and now it’s like they’ve all gone underground
ZA


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

A secret it is Sue!! lol You must have needed the extra sleep. 🥰🥰
Of course you have to wait, they certainly don’t rush, they do everything at their own pace!
Good luck, I hope you get your mobile switched with no problem. 💕💕

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ZZZ for me, I have been busy seeing doctors every other day. Tomorrow, I get my stitches taken off my leg. Happy 40th Birthday James!
A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Been missing you Ann, hope everything goes well tomorrow when you get your stitches out. Get some zzzz’s, I’m sure you need it!

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Crikey Ann, you’ll be so fed up of having so many doctors appointments. Hope all goes well tomorrow with the procedure, how many stitches are there ? Thanks for the good wishes for James, his birthday is on the 19th ( Tuesday). We will go out for lunch and I’m going to bake a cake for him too.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Daddys birthday mug from Blake was a lovely surprise for James, I can well imagine how it affected him, Bec made a nice gesture in sending it, wish him a Happy Birthday from me.You must have needed those extra zzzzzz's Sue,it's good to have a lie in once in a while.

Considering how muggy it was last night I did manage to get to sleep, having the fan running helps.
I'm preparing for the massive heat wave the forecasters keep raving on about for next week, Monday supposed to be in the 90's, we shall wait and see.
Hope your leg isn't too sore Ann after having stitches taken out.
E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Every year we wait for summer (short as it is) but don’t like the three h’s (hazy, hot, humid).
It sure takes a lot out of us. Hopefully it is short lived and we get back to some pleasant summer weather! Please stay hydrated and keep cool ladies! 🥰🥰😎😎

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Forgive me saying-- but I prefer winter weather, you can't beat a nice frosty morning-- keep the snow though , looks pretty but I do not like to be out in it, especially when it thaws and paths are icey and slippery, I stay indoors lol.
G


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Got to agree there Jan, winter can be so pretty. A good frost and later a bit of a breeze and the towels come in smelling lovely. Honestly, we are never satisfied. I’m not looking forward to this hotter spell either. I feel sorry for my youngest son who will be extra hot at London. His apartment has no air conditioning but the three of them have fans in their rooms. He said he had gone to the gym during the last hot spell! That wouldn’t be the answer for me though. I have been on a little walk this morning and going to do my ironing now. Catch up later. Stay cool everyone in the UK - its forecast cooler on wednesday with rain and thunder storms. 

H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Great that we have four seasons, even though they are not as defined as in the past. 😥
There is something to like/love about each one. Winter sometimes feels too long and very unpredictable. I agree Jan, the snow is very pretty, as long as it stays off the roads! lol

H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Haha Sandra, we posted together! lol Yes, a/c does make the hot summers bearable, don’t know how we lived without it.


I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm getting excited !! doesn't take much these days lol,-- BUT -- it's gone cloudy the suns gone in and it looks stormy-- watch this space LOL.
⚡🌦🌧⚡⚡
J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Just hang in there Jan!! How exciting, hopefully you get some rain and it clears the air. ☔☔☔Will be watching this space. lol 🥰🥰😎😎😅

K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Good food for the summertime. All vegetables and fresh fruits.
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hope the rain arrived Jan, maybe try doing a rain dance outside if not. Give the neighbours something to enjoy  
Yes Sandy, I love the available fruits of summer too. Peaches and mangoes are my favourites, the smell of the mangoes always reminds me that Christmas is coming Downunder.
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I do like the summer months for the farmers mkt. My daughter last Sat. picked up some fresh strawberries and Bing cherries. This was a really good treat, so fresh were the strawberries and cherries. 
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I see no sign of rain here Jan, we live in SE London just on the border with Kent. Our forecast is 40C/104F for next week. Not looking forward to it all!!!🙁 I prefer Springtime when the first bulbs pop up and it's not freezing cold... But we are never satisfied are we, who said variety is the spice of life?

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just letting you know, the storm clouds have passed by, sun is shining again, so no rain , I watered my pot plants anyway, just for spite
🤣 👵👹👿
K


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Kept hoping for the rain Jan as it go really dark here then the sun was out. I’ve made a butterscotch and peach pudding for tea tonight. We’ll have omelette an salad first. Also made a boozy steak and mushroom pie for tomorrow and Sundays tea. Just been reading my book the last half hour. Feel really lazy now but didn’t sleep too good last night. Keep drinking plenty of water! That was what my mam used say when it was hot.
L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Looking for rain here also —- maybe Sunday and Monday! 🙏☔
Warm and sunny today but no humidity —- yet. Your dinner sounds wonderful Sandra,
especially dessert. Enjoy!
Hopefully you’ll get some rain soon ladies! 🙏☔
Almost time for lunch.

M


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

My poor garden is dry as a bone. So hot today. I am very glad to live in this cold dark little barn this weather. When I came in from the garden it felt like we had air conditioning indoors. Lovely. Made a nice little hat today for one of the girls next winter. I sat out in the garden most of the day under our huge umbrella, so cool and shady. Hubby was working out there in the shed and kept on drinking juice with ice in it. Got the first sign of a baby runner bean today. I love going out and picking them every day when they get cracking. I fancy your dinner Sandra and the pudding. 

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice to have your barn Jeannie, I love watching Escape to the Country on tv and seeing these beautiful old barns after renovations. How old is yours ?
Oh dear Joan, 40 degrees is going to be dreadful for you, especially Nikolai. I know Colin used to hate those hot days here. My friend in Manchester said the temperature is going to be very high there too in the next day or so.
I remember as a child, growing up in the Uk and not having a fridge or freezer. On hot days, mum would send me to the corner shop to buy icecream, such a treat it was.
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Our Mum used to put the milk bottles in a bucket of cold water in the summer, no fridges when we were kids. She also had a little wooden cupboard with a fine mesh door to keep meat bacon and butter in and to keep flys out lol.
Yes it appears that we in UK are going to be sweltering hot early next week, of course the media are loving it saying it could be a death threat to elderly and babies, they wll us anything to cause panic, if people are sensible, keep cool, drink pletny of water I'm sure it won't turn into a blinkin' drama. How do they think people who live in hot climates cope, all drop dead like flies PHUT !!,-- get real you scaremongers. I understand that some people need to be made aware of the heat so please don't think I'm having an old lady rant lol.
My beetroot are coming along Jeannie, and your beens will make a nice treat with your new taters and meat.
P


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Pleased to hear that the schools will be off in the UK on monday and tuesday due to the severe heat warning. Two of my grand daughter’s school broke up yesterday but my other two grand children do not finish until friday. There is no way that our schools will have air conditioning in them all.

I made a lovely Butterscotch and Peach pudding yesterday and it was delicious. I’ll post the recipe here later. Tonight we are having the boozy steak pie, with home made chips and frozen peas with gravy. We will be like fat little piggies by the time we waddle off to bed tonight. 

Take care everyone and try and stay cool here in the UK.

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite envious of your boozy steak pie Sandra, does it have Guinness in it ?
Yes, I thought the media were trying to scare people about the weather. Let’s face it, so many British people visit hot countries for their holidays so what’s the big drama ?
I read today that many schools aren’t going to enforce the school uniform rules and that the students can attend in their sports uniforms. That will be so much better, no blazers, shirts and ties.  
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite delish your boozie steak pie sounds Sandra, and looking forward to your butterscotch and peach pudding when you have time to write it out. I'm making a bakewell tart to take to my sons tonight, don't know if it'll be chinese or something else, I won't be having much of whatever we choose, I've been living on salads and various cold meats, eggs or fish. Ice cream to follow with banana or strawbs.
Ooops Sue we've done it again lol, Glad you agree with me about the'' heat drama''
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Right with you re the the temp girls, although it won't be pleasant... I know Dave's breathing difficulties get worse as the temp rises!
Jan I remember the milk in a bucket of water days. When we were first married we did have a fridge but I was out at work full time then, our milkman would put our milk through a tiny gap in our side fence so that it was cool in the shade on a concrete path. What a lovely man!!

S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Stay cool ladies! Scare tactics about the weather for sure. Your weather even made our news last night, saying it’s the first time it two hundred years it has been this hot in Britain!! 🥰😎
You certainly don’t have much of an appetite in this weather. Enjoy your lighter meals.

T


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you for all of your concerns but I am sure we will get through the next few days ok. Besides, we managed once when we went to Tunisia and the weather was around 44 degrees. Mind you the hotel was really good and had air conditioning. I agree that I think they are now making too much of it all. I will be getting my old washing up bowl out and sitting with my feet in lovely cold water with a few drops of lavender water in it. 

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U have the right idea Sandra, feet in cold water and lavender, very cooling.
There's a shady spot in my back garden and I shall sit there later with a book and ice cold drink of lemon and barley -- thanks for the reminder Sandra.
Joan I can sympathise with Dave and his breathing in this hot weather, it does me in too. I have an inhaler but it doesn't help much.
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very hot in the UK in 1976 ( I think ). I recall the tar melting on the roads in some areas and I used to have a long walk from home to the train station which was exhausting in the heat. It was probably getting me accustomed to the high temps for when I emigrated the following year.
Enjoy cooling your feet off girls and reading in the shade. 
W


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Well, I was expecting my daughter in 1976 and it was unbearable at times. I used to sit in a cool bath on an afternoon while her older brother (aged 2) was having his afternoon nap. It went right through from the end of April until the August bank holiday when it spectacularly broke with a thunder storm and torrential rain. I remember that day as we had gone to the beach and got soaked!

XYZ or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

A documentary was shown on T.V about the summer of 1976, everyones lawn was yellow, we had standpipes for water, ban on hose pipes,and yes Sue the tar did melt on the roads. I can't remember there being a big hoo-ha about it, people just got on with it.
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Boss where I worked used to send me out to buy ice blocks for everyone, he was so nice. I had to hurry back before they all melted. 
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Can remember when we had snow that came over our wellies when I was a kid, and we walked to school
I see children being driven to school here in the village , it's only 10 minutes walk for most of them.
I've just taken the bakewell tart out of the oven, it smells lovely, I'm having to control the urge to cut a slice, but I mustn't-- although if I do I can always tell them it's called 'quality control' to see if it's fit to offer it to them .lol we're having korean takeout tonight. Sounds interesting, I've chosen spicy chicken in a steamed bun with salad on the side !! Will let you know if it was good.
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Delightful Bakewell tart, I haven’t had a real home baked one for years. Mum used to bake them but the closest thing now is Mr. Kiplings which of course are no way near as good. I used to love Battenburg cakes too with all that yummy marzipan on the outside. 
Hope you enjoyed your Korean takeout Jan, I haven’t tried it. What’s the verdict?
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eeek it's getting too hot already today, there is a lot I should be doing but it will have to wait!! There is no respite as it doesn't cool down much at night either 
Hoping everyone is coping Ok. I expect you would like just a little of our warmth Sue.
How was your Korean meal Jan?
F


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Feels a lot warmer today already! I just couldnt get to sleep last night and had my head stuck out of the bathroom window during the night just to try and get some air. Finally conked out after 4am! 

Did you enjoy your meal Jan? We had the boozy steak pie and it was fabulous, if I say so myself. Along with the homemade chips and peas. We both felt like fat little piggies last night. The rest of the pie tonight with mashed potatoes and peas. My youngest son will be phoning some time today. Reading a book this afternoon and trying to keep cool. Wednesday is forecast to rain. Stay safe everyone. Catch up later with the G&T’s.

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got to say the Korean meal was different, it was a nice light meal with bits of slightly spiced chicken, shredded carrot, beetroot, baby spinach leaves, sliced avacado and rice all in one small bamboo bowl , I quite enjoyed it for a change, especially while this hot weather is here. The others chose different dishes
Wish we could send Sue and Bonnie a bit of our warmth.
Same as you Joan, jobs will have to wait, I'm not knocking myself out just to be house proud.
I've watered my plants ready for the BIG heatwave supposed to be tomorrow and Tuesday, and if the forecast is right a good downpour on Wednesday, a good storm would clear the air.
H


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi Jan, that food sounded lovely, did they get it nearby?

My youngest has text to say that he isnt phoning today but tomorrow and I feel really disappointed but need to pull my big pants on and get on with it. 

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

It's called the Grounded Kitchen in Leicester Sandra, my g/sons live in Blaby so he sends the order through and pivks it up on the way to Kibworth, he has a Deliveroo bag he puts in in, he got it from ebay lolol. Well sANDRA NOW YOU HAVE SOMETHING TO LOOK FORWAED TO TOMORROW WHEN YOUR SON RINGS YOU, STAY COOL EVERYBODY HERE IN UK-- sorry about caps, forgot to change durh .
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just spent half an hour vacuuming and tidying up after Molly decided to get into my anticol cough sweets and a packet of chewing gum. I had been playing tug of war with her, it’s her favourite game but I had to go for a toilet break. James was in the shower and Scoty was in his snug watching tv. When I came out of the loo, the lounge room looked a right mess. There was half eaten cough sweets, wrappers, chewing gum in pieces and paper everywhere. I can’t believe she had done it five minutes. Scoty said he heard her crunching on something but thought it was her biscuits. She had jumped on my recliner and pinched the things off the small table next to it. There was a trail of green sweets and gum from the lounge room into the kitchen and snug. She knew she was in trouble as she jumped on to my chair and did her little wriggle where her bottom comes sideways.I’ll have to keep my things in a different place now but I honestly didn’t think she would unwrap the cough sweets and eat them as they don’t taste all that nice. It’s hard to get cross with her when I look at her cute face.
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'K' ouldn't help laughing at Mollys antics Sue, at that age pups are into everything, hoovering was a job you could have done without, but I'm sure you forgave her, how could you resist that wiggly little bottom and cute face lol.
L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Laughing at what Molly did Sue, but as you say —- how can you get mad at that sweet face? You didn’t need the extra work cleaning up, but now your items will be in a safe place! lol
I guess Molly doesn’t like to be left alone. Glad you enjoyed your take out dinner Jan, something different for a change.
Hang in there Sandra, you’ll have a lovely talk with your son tomorrow—- something to look forward to. Just think, if he calls next Sunday, it will be a shorter gap! Hugs 💕💕
Stay cool ladies, looks like Jan did get some of your hot weather here, going to be hot and humid today. 🧊🧊🧊🧊⛄⛄😎😎

M


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Molly is enjoying herself by the sounds of it. I remember when my Jessie was a pup. She was a pickle, and the vet told me to entertain her and train her well or she would become destructive. She was a blue merle Border Collie. She became the most loving and gentle dog ever. Good luck with this hot weather everyone. Hopefully it won;t last long.

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nursing our first child (son) in Sept of 1976. I remember it was so hot that summer that with my pregnancy I was retaining water in my legs. My legs got sunburn and started peeling. It wasn't a pretty sight I had water blisters. Tomorrow is supposed to be really hot by us I am planning and staying inside and knit. Thanks for the A/C
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh girls, can I send some of our frosty conditions your way  Just a blanket of white outside and I’m sat having breakfast wearing my fleecy pj‘s and ugg boots. The wood fire is on and I’m not planning on going anywhere apart from putting some seed out for the birds. Scoty is a happy boy as he’s been watching the golf on tv and our Aussie Cameron Smith has just won the British Open. 
P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Pretty to look at from the inside Sue. lol Keep warm in your fleecy pjs and your uggs.
Before you know it, we’ll be watching the snow fly too. 😥😥
I guess Scoty would be on cloud 9, with an Aussie winning the British Open!
A good place to be Ann, sitting inside with the a/c, keep cool. We’re supposed to have thunder storms tonight through tomorrow but nothing yet. lol

Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quite needed here is some of the rain. We had a nice slow rain a few days ago but we could use a little more. It's cherry picking by us, I guess they are plentiful this year. Only a few years ago I use to go cherry picking with the grandchildren. The only way I get them now is at the farmers mkt. or the store. 
R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Rain, rain and more rain! We really need it too, nothing yet but hopefully overnight! 🙏🙏
I used to love picking cherries —- sweet and sour. Not sure if they are plentiful here this year or not. Jim is going to the market this week, I’ll have to get him to check. Yummy!!

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite hoping that you will get some rain with the thunderstorms Bonnie. Jim will be happy to get his garden watered and some extra water for your swimming pool  Yes, Scoty is happy about the young fellow winning the golf, he seems a nice young bloke, not up himself as they say
Ive just been outside to feed the birds, Scoty brought Molly for a walk. She doesn’t seem to have any after effects after chewing on the cough sweets. Just as well she mustn’t have liked the gum, that could have been interesting.
R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Really hoping for rain too Sue. Jim has everything set to go for the barrels. 🙏🙏
Nice for someone “new” to win these tournaments instead of the same old names. Poor Molly, I’m glad she didn’t have any side effects after her trying new “snacks”. Hopefully, she won’t try it again. lol
Time for some zzzzz’s —- night, night!

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sleep tight Bonnie! 
Glad Mollie is none the worse for that escapade Sue, dogs can be curious were "food" is concerned.
Got up at 6.30 to make the most of the cooler air outside. it was lovely for a stroll around the garden, I topped up the watering from last night.
Good luck in this heat and take care ladies...

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tough weather indeed for you girls. Remember to drink lots of fluid and keep out of the hot sun. How is Dave going with his breathing Joan ? 
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U bet we'll keep out of the sun Sue, and drink plenty of fluids, I have a big bottle of diluted lemon squash in the fridge, put a few bits in the washing machine and they're out on the line and thats me done for today, my lounge room is so cool as I think I've said before and my computer is in there so thats where I'll be with little strolls around the garden in the shade.
V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very lucky here ladies —- it is RAINING, must have started during the night, didn’t hear any thunder or see the skies light up —- but that’s okay! lol ☔☔☔ I slept quite well, must have been tired. lol
I hope you ladies in Britain get some of the much needed rain too!
How is Dave coping with the weather Joan? Please take care, stay cool and hydrated! Lucky your computer is in the cool lounge Jan.

W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very careful to make sure we are drinking plenty of water, Dave is coping reasonably well thanks Sue and Bonnie, he is keeping moving to a minimum. I'm keeping an eye on him!! We are staying indoors now with the curtains closed and three fans in the lounge one in the bedroom and one in the kitchen... I shall go out in the garden at about 8o'c tonight to see if anything wants watering. You are very lucky with the rain Bonnie! Glad you slept well.

W


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Quite warm here right now and the temperature is set to rise even further. Tomorrow is supposed to be nearly 40 degrees with rain on wednesday. So far I have been out for my walk before 8am this morning and I had to have a shower when I got back. Not doing much today and cheese salad rolls for tea tonight with some ice cream to follow.

Molly sounds adorable. Sometimes I want a pet again and then the moment passes. 

A photo from my walk. 
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

We are hoping for a sunny day tomorrow for James’s birthday. We are having lunch out but will have to sit in the outdoor section as we are taking Molly. Forecast minus 2 to 11 degrees so we’ll have to get well rugged up.
Glad Dave is doing ok Joan, it’s good that you’ve got the fans going, they will help. Lucky you Jan, having such a cool place to relax.
XYZA


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra brownie points for you Sandra, going for a walk nice and early. Yes, we love our little Molly but hubby and I always said we wouldn’t get another pet but relented after James had to leave his dog with his ex. Molly has been great therapy for him. 
YZA


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

You are having the chilly weather Sue, maybe you could share a bit! lol I hope you have “warmer” weather Tuesday for James’ big birthday outdoor lunch! 🎂🎂 Happy 40th Birthday James. I sure hope your weather breaks soon in Britain. Not much you can do till it breaks. Please stay indoors with the fans running and the curtains closed. Lovely pic you took on your walk Sandra.

ZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

A lovely walk before it got too hot Sandra, nice picture.
I had to nip over to the Co-op for milk and salad stuff, but I won't be going out again today.
Somebody on chit chat recommended a free kindle book, titled 'Die in the wool'', I sent for it so might give it a try after lunch. Too hot to crochet or knit. There's a shady spot in the front garden so I might take a chair, water and the book out there.
Lucky you Bonnie getting some much needed rain, we're supposed to be getting heavy showers on Wednesday-- we shall wait and see. lol
B


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Been reading more lately. We have a mobile library that comes to our village, so a neighbour and I go together, once a month.

I am reading a couple of thrillers at the moment. Nice to switch of the tv and have a bit of peace. Plenty of cold water in the fridge and ice pops too. I think we are a little bit cooler than you girls. Not expecting 40o here. but maybe 32o.

Giving the garden a bit of a soak at night. We are bone dry and I don't want my runner bean flowers to drop off. Picked three baby plum tomatoes yesterday, first of the year and they were absolutely lush.


C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Can’t beat home grown tomatoes for taste. Hope everything survives the heat in the garden, maybe drape some shade cloth over if possible.
I haven’t read a book in ages though I’ve got plenty here to read. I blame it on my iPad, I lose all time when Im on it.
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Entertainment for reading is great. I recall somewhere I lived had a mobile library came to the neighborhood. Around here a lot if little libraries that people put books in to take and share.

F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fun to read on an ereader, mine is a Rakuten Kobo 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Good early start to the day. The sun is out, melting the frost and I’ve got a cake in the oven for the birthday boy. 
Hopefully, the temperature will have warmed up by lunchtime.
Sandy, I remember the days of the mobile library, we looked forward to it, especially the children.
H


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Heat is horrible tonight as its now 24 degrees and nearly 1am! Thankfully today is the end of it but we might have to suffer first. I spoke to my youngest son earlier and his apartment was so hot. He sounded worn out by it all as he had had to travel by the underground and he said it was terrible. I felt so sorry for him. But he is in love as well and he had had a lovely weekend and it was lovely listening to all the places that they had been to. Not sure when i will see him next as his weekends are now filled with someone else. I‘m pleased that he is happy but feel a bit sad as I miss him. Oh well, they grow up and move on………….

Night night to everyone and hope you can all get some sleep here in the UK.

I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I hope your hot spell ends soon Sandra, it does take a lot out of you. I’m sure your youngest son will still make time for you. 🥰 We got a fair bit of rain, good for the gardens and Jim’s barrels and pails are all full! Yay!! Our humidity rolled in today, looks muggy for the rest of the week! 😥
Yummy, Sue the cake you are making for James will warm up the kitchen a bit. I sure hope it warms up for you for James’s Birthday lunch.
I hope you enjoy reading your books on your Rakuten Kobo, nice and relaxing!

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

James has had lots of phone calls and messages today including Blake who had FaceTime with him at 7.20 this morning. The cake is out of the oven and I just need to frost and decorate it. We can have it this afternoon after lunch if we’re not too full.
Bonnie, that’s great that you received lots of rain, maybe you can send some to our English girls. I suggested to Jan that she does a rain dance but maybe she’s got no energy with all this heat. 
K


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Kan do, I know our friends in Britain (and elsewhere in Europe) could really use some rain. Jan probably wouldn’t tell us if she did her rain dance!! lol
Lovely for James to have face time with Blake this morning and lots of phone calls and messages for his big day! I’m sure you’ll find room for a piece of the cake! lol 🎂🎂
Enjoy your lunch and I hope you keep warm. 🥰🥰

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lunch was rather a let down as when we arrived at the venue, there was a sign on the door saying Closed due to Covid. We were only there on Saturday so hopefully we won’t have picked up any nasties  We ended up going to another cafe where we could take Molly but the outside area was in the shade so we got rather cold. Lucky we were well rugged up and I had taken my beanie thank goodness. The food was nothing special but it sufficed. We will take James out somewhere else to celebrate another day. The birthday cake was yummy and we enjoyed a piece each when we got home. Oh and the cafe gave Molly a pupachino which she enjoyed.🐶
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Many happy returns James, hope you saved some cake for the kitchen maids , Mrs Bridges won't let us have the oven on, too hot to bake she said 🤬🥵
Anyway Sue, nuff of this nonsence, James will think I'm crackers.--well he wouldn't be wrong lol.
You have sun melting the frost, we have sun melting the tar on the roads and buckling the train lines !!
I hope you are all alright after your visit to that place on Saturday, and you find a decent place later to go for a meal.

Sandra, glad your son rang you .I feel sorry for him in London, must be worse there than it is here.
Off to water my pots and tubs now while they're in the shade, there's a breeze right now so makes it a bit cooler.
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nasty heat here in London I can vouch that Jan, I woke up at 3am and couldn't get back to sleep. I read my kobo for a while till I got a headache. i sincerely hope it is better tomorrow and we get some rain soon...
Happy Birthday James from another crackers member of the kitchen ladies. It was a shame the meal didn't turn out as planned. 
Glad your son rang Sandra, My daughter will ring tomorrow, Highlight of the day.
I would do a rain dance but it is far too hot temp expected to reach 40C - it would frighten the dogs and small children too!!  Maybe Bonnies rain will reach us soon.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Oh, just a bit of good news. We had a thunderstorm at 10am. Not much rain with it though. It is overcast now and much cooler, so I am sending it up to you. It has just started raining now more heavily so the garden will get a good soak after all.
Chicken stir fry with oyster sauce later.
Might make a cake.

P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh Sue, sorry James’s Birthday lunch was a let down but at least Molly had a lovely treat! 🐾🐾
I hope you, Scoty and James will remain Covid free. 💕💕 Very pleased your cake was yummy!
Hopefully the next lunch will be a success. 🥰🥰
Jan and Joan I hope you get some rain and relief from this heat. I’d gladly share our rain with you. Very humid outside already at 5:30 a.m. Sandra, I guess you will try and nap today, Joan, it will be nice to hear from Susan. Please stay inside and try to keep cool. ❤❤

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh let's hope for a break in the weather tomorrow, a good storm thats what we need.
How is Nilolai coping Joan, Luna keeps 'talking' to me, I answered her by saying 'Go and lie near the fan then'
she ignored me and has now dashed upstairs lol, it's a darn sight hotter up there, silly girl. I have left a fan running up there just in case she decides to lie near it, it's very quiet so it can't be frightening her.
I'm wearing a hot pink strappy top and black pj pants with white spots, something I would NEVER wear in normal circumstances, but needs must and I don't expect any visitors. LOL. 
p


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Plenty of messages beginning with O --LOL
Here goes with a 'P'
Please send us some rain Jeannie. 
Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quick fingers Jan!! lol

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ready for some early lunch, didn't fancy anything only coffee for brekky.
Just read on'chit chat' someone in Texas said it's 111 degress there, and it's the coldest day in Melbourne, and we are complaining !!! 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

So weird the way the weather is. Tasmania has had one of its coldest days and numerous roads have been closed because of black ice. No snow here, just heavy frost and more tonight with minus 3 predicted. James has taken his wheat bag to bed with him and I am planning to do the same. Its funny because Scoty loves climbing into a cold bed whereas I need warmth. 
I really hope that the rain and cooler conditions arrive for you girls in the kitchen tomorrow. 
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

The weather is really weird, no rain here yet. I'm keeping my fingers crossed, tomorrow I will have perform a rain dance!!  ⛱

Jan Nikolai likes to sleep on the landing, with all the doors shut and no windows up there it's quite cool.

We have just had someone to look at our old multipoint water heater. The outcome was that it needs a spare part at about £1000.00. We've decided to replace it with a new one... 

Stay warm Sue, why can't we have the middle ground with heat.

U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Are U alright Sandra and Jan? We saw fires in Leicester on the news that had reached some houses??

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Up to now no signs of rain here, it's gone a bit dull but still extremely hot.
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for asking Joan, I hadn't seen the news earlier, but on the 10.00 pm news I saw the fires in the London area, also some coastal areas have had fires. We are ok here in the midlands.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very worrying seeing the houses on fire in some parts of the UK. It’s just been on our news here and I can’t believe the devastation. It mentioned Lincolnshire I think so hopefully no where near you girls. I can understand now, all the emergency warnings prior to the very hot weather but who would have thought that things could get this awful. Stay safe girls and listen to any local news.
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

We're Ok although fires are around us in London and Kent. We are surrounded by green spaces and two cemeteries. You don't normally expect houses to be involved in this country. it's usually open spaces and heaths that catch fire. 

X


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Xtreme temperatures are a thing of the future according to weather experts, global warming and the pollution that goes into the air is the cause apparantley !!
We are still waiting for the rain promised to us for today, it is a lot cooler and a lovely breeze. Yesterday was unbearable.
It's terrible for those people having their houses on fire due to the high temperatures, unheard of in the UK.
B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Be safe to our kitchen ladies inBritain. 💕💕 Sadly, these temps are a sign of the times. Happy to hear that your temps have “broken”, hopefully your temps will not return to the unbearable stage. Can you open your windows to clear out the house Jan? Terrible news about the house fires. 😥
Take care everyone and be safe!

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Can open windows Bonnie, I have screens on them to stop Luna escaping lol.
I had to go to the Co-op early today, some of the freezer cabinets have stopped working, so frozen goods are limited. The salad section was empty too, the checkout girl told me there has been a mad rush for salad stuff. A delivery expected later today.
D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Dear me, sad about the freezer items at the Co-Op, such a waste but good news that people are eating more salads. lol Doesn’t really help you that a delivery is coming later. 😥 That is super that you can open your windows and Luna can’t escape! lol
Enjoy the cooler weather, ours is really yucky and stuffy this morning, may break tonight with bad storms including hail. No happy medium, for sure.

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Been a busy day here, I finally got me hair cut, something Ive wanted to do for ages. I tried out a new hairdresser in Beaconsfield and I’m very happy with the results. Cheap price too, haircut, blow wave and hair straightener all for $25. I will definitely go back when I need another cut. James got a haircut too so we took Molly as Scoty was at golf and we didn’t want to leave her on her own. She gets so excited when she sees her harness and lead coming out of her basket and she enjoys socialising. We met an elderly dog with his mum in town, a lovely 12 year old Maltese terrier. 
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cheap good hair cut, that's what we like, she's worth another visit when you need to go Sue.
My man had to put his prices up due to the high cost of overheads, I don't mind because both he and the 2 girls who work for him are excellent hairdressers. I've been using them since the year dot lol.
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Did give her $5 tip as I felt like I was ripping her off. She only opens her salon three days a week at the moment and hasn’t got any staff so I suppose her overheads are pretty low though electricity prices are going through the roof. 
Just saw more tv news of fire destruction, this time Norfolk. Hope the temps have dropped and lots of rain happening.
E


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Be glad when it does rain but nothing so far. It’s thankfully a lot cooler but the afternoon was so cloudy and tonight the light was on by 9pm. I thought we were going to get a thunderstorm but nothing happened. All pretty weird. Two of my sunflowers have curled up with the heat and I have lost a couple of other plants. Even the sweet peas looked like they have been baked. It is something that we are going to have to get used to. I was worried about my youngest son when I saw those fires around London on the news but he phoned tonight and said that all was ok. Their apartment was very hot but they got through it. I am chomping on the bit to meet his new love but I guess I will have to be patient. Trying not to ask too many questions is hard. I had a lovely long natter tonight with one of my friends from the North East - it was great and really cheered me up as I have been a lot down lately. 

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Can you not ask your son to send a photo of his sweetheart? Is he on Facebook? Sometimes we can find out lots of things on Facebook  
Sorry to hear that some of your plants are wilting, it’s not surprising with the heat they’ve had to endure. Have you got lots of compost around them ? I like to use sugar cane mulch around mine, a huge bag is only around $5 and it goes quite a long way. 
That was nice to have a long chat with your friend, it’s a pity that you don’t live closer to one another.
Sorry to hear you have been feeling down, my son is a bit the same at the moment. He’s got an appointment with his psychologist next week so I hope that will be helpful.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Done the garden watering duties, tidied around the downstairs and hoovered, cat hair mainly.
Cooler today so makes things a bit easier. 
Glad your son is ok in London Sandra. Nice for you to have a good old chinwag with your friend as well.
Hairdressers this morning, think hair needs a bit of a trim, shall see what she thinks.

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eeeh, I remember the days of hoovering up Colin’s hair. It was constant but I’d be happy to be doing it again if I could have him back. He was such a good boy despite his former owners abandoning him, he learned to trust again.
Enjoy your hair appointment Jan.
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Forever hoovering Luna hair up, but I don't mind because as you say, I'd be only too pleased to do it if anything happened to her.
Hope James gets lots of help from his psychologist.
G


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Gladly hoover Emmy’s fur up Jan if I could turn the clocks back - I still miss her so much.

What strange weather - its sticky and humid and yet heavy cloud all day. Wish it would do something and get on with it. My youngest son is going to get me a photo at the weekend.
Also hope James gets on ok with his psychologist. 

Not done much this afternoon and going to have a bit knit of a dog blanket for Battersea right now and a cuppa plus a Cornetto. Chicken salad rolls for tea tonight with some Pear cake. I will post the recipe for the peach and butterscotch cake on here soon. 

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Have to say it's a pleasant temp. here today. still no signs of rain or thunderstorms.
Pasta in tomato and basil sauce with chicken breast and salad for tonights dinner, Magnum okey pokey for pudding.
Looking forward to your peach and butterscotch cake recipe Sandra.
Joan has been quiet hope she and Dave are alright.
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I've been busy - catching up with washing, had a big grocery delivery from Morrisons, and a had d a company in sorting out a new multipoint heater estimate, although it's quite pleasant washing in cold water at the moment. I don't think I shall be so keen in the winter. Dave is fine.

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just have to make the most of this slightly cooler weather and get on with some jobs, that heat really drains all energy so not a lot gets done.
Glad you are getting your heater sorted, couldn't bear cold showers in cold weather.
Pleased to hear you are both ok.
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keep your fingers crossed girls and hope the really hot weather doesn’t return for a long while.
Hope Bonnie and Sandy are ok, I don’t think I’ve seen them for a few days.
I was listening to the radio before and they were discussing desserts, in particular jam rolypoly. They said it’s also known as dead man’s arm because it was sometimes cooked in an old shirt sleeve. I’ve never heard this before   
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

London is where Art's nephew lives, he is one of the luckier ones who has an air conditioner. His Mother was telling me last night that there is only 1% of the people who live in the UK who has air conditioning. Is that true? I guess it never was something the people in the UK needed before. Praying for a let up so my friends can find some relief. 
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Minimum drops of rain here at the moment 9.15 am-- but I think we'll have a heavier downpour later.
Had a message from Laura, she might come to see me with Finley today her partner is a school teacher so as they're on summer holiday he might come too.
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now I'm looking on Amazon at robot hoovers just out of curiosity- anybody have one ? or would you like one ? My grandson has one , it's quite amusing to watch it LOL,LOL. 
O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Oh it’s been summertime here for sure. August normally brings rain storms.
P


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Plenty of good fruit and vegetables bought this morning from Uppingham market. It was lightly raining when we got there and then the sun came out and the rain has disappeared. We need a good down pour though to water the land. Its scary to think just how dry and parched everywhere looks. Hope we dont have anymore fires anywhere.

More chicken salad rolls for tea tonight with fresh strawberries and cream for afters. Ironing to do and maybe a bit of hoovering. Yes, I would love one of those robot hoovers Jan - not sure how much they cost.

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite a different range of prices for the robot hoover Sandra, my g/son has a big dog,it's coat is short but I was amazed how much the 'robot' picked up, I wouldn't mind one, it would have to be a cheaper version though ! and it would need to work on hard floor and carpet area.
Lucky you going to Uppingham, I used to love going there with Ron. The market is great as well. Happy days .
R


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Recipe: 

*Upside down Peach & Butterscotch Pudding *

40g (1.5 oz) Margarine
50g (2oz) Soft brown sugar
1 x 410g (14oz) can Peaches, slices and drained (pat dry on paper towel)

Heat oven to 180 degrees, 160 degrees Fan, Gas Mark 4

Melt margarine in a saucepan, stir in the sugar then pour into greased 20cm (8 inch) sandwich tin. Arrange the peach slices in the butterscotch.

Place the Victoria sandwich mixture on top of the peaches and spread evenly. Bake for about 30 minutes.

Leave to stand for a few minutes then turn out and serve warm. 

Mix for the Victoria sandwich:

100g (4oz) Margarine
100g (4oz) Caster Sugar
2 medium Eggs
100g (4oz) Self Raising Flour.

I have made it with both tinned peaches and pears and both are lovely either warm or cold. Enjoy.

S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Sandra, your recipe sounds delish. I've written it down for future use. thank you. A perfect day here weatherwise, sunny, but not too hot. Got fighter jets wizzing up and down the valley today. Quite a sight and the sound they make is amazing.

Had family yesterday for chicken dinner and rhubarb pie. We all enjoyed ourselves and Pugsley the little white pug
kept an eye out for the two big black lab boys who live next door. Silly boy would be eaten alive.
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for the recipe, Sandra, it sure sounds good but afraid there is too much sugar for diabetic spouse...

Good that you had your family visit for a meal. Did you see Laura and Finley Jan?

We've had half a dozen drops of rain and then it gave up!! Every where is so dry we need a few days of rain - but please not enough for floods.

Ann air con was once unheard of over here as it wasn't needed but things are changing.

U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Unquestionably good foods. 

V


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Very empty kitchen tonight. I’ve just popped by with some pineapple gin and tonics! Enjoy!
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

We went to see Scoty’s orthopaedic surgeon yesterday and he’s going to replace his right knee early September. He will have to get his left hip replaced before he can get the left knee done, just to straighten his leg. I always have a chuckle as he’s got bandy legs and looks like he’s just gotten off a horse. He’s looking forward to getting some relief from the pain but not looking forward to no golf afterwards. 
XYZ


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very nice easy recipe to follow Sandra thankyou, I'm going to make one tomorrow.
Yes Joan laura , James and Finley came, he's such a happy little boy, I keep a box of toys and books for when the littlies come, he sat and played with that all the time they were here, with lots of standing up and coming to me for cuddles in between.
Having my feet done at 4.00pm, a lovely lady comes to the house,


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Would have been lovely to have seen Laura and James and get to cuddle Finley. I’m very jealous, I wish I could see Blake more than I do. Bec is talking about having a visit here but her Nan is due for surgery early August so doesn’t want to make any plans just yet. She sent me a video of Blake walking by himself, he walked over to the tv and started clapping. He was obviously proud of himself  
Enjoy your foot pampering Jan.
XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes Sue it was lovely to see them, Finley is so laid back, he just sat and played with the toys and bits and bobs in the toy box I keep here. He had a little crawl around , stood by a chair and clapped lol, it won't be long before he's walking, It was lovely for you to see Blake taking his first steps.
Scoty doesn't have long to wait for his knee surgery, then his other hip replaced, you'll have a bionic hubby chasing you round the kitchen table lol.
We've got a lovely cooL breeze today, and that evil hot spell has gone, think it'll be back though grrr.
A


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

A much cooler day today and quite overcast and dark. Had some rain in the night. I have just made some bread dough. I made enough for two 1lb loaves and a large pizza base.
Not doing much today now. Possibly get on with a lovely sock I am knitting with wool I was gifted for my Birthday.

B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Boy, have I missed a lot of goings on in the kitchen! I hope you got your water heater sorted out Joan, good to hear Dave is doing well, Sandra’s dessert recipe sounds yummy, Jan looking for “someone to do her hoovering” preferably a robo lol and getting to see the great grands, Sue getting to see Blake taking his first steps and Scoty scheduled for knee surgery (that is very quick) and Jeannie baking bread and making pizza! WOW, I know I didn’t cover everything but you ladies have been busy in spite of the sizzling weather in Britain —- Sue needs her woollies!
I have been okay, Thursday —- “the family” went to our grocery store to pick up my prize. I won a contest (either an NHL (pro hockey team) or an NBA (pro basketball team) jersey. I let my grandson pick the team and player. The store wanted to do a presentation, so Thursday was it! lol The company who sponsored the contest also threw in an NBA (grandson’schoice) hat.
I have been spending a lot of time in the pool as our weather has been very hot and humid and inside where it is cool. Went to physio yesterday and my hip is improving —- yay! Still hot today but possibly showers later and a better chance for tomorrow! Have a wonderful day everyone! 😎😎☔☔

C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Cruise ships! Only been on 2 cruise ships. Disney and Carnival cruises. Carnival was definitely a fun ship and did a lot of fun stuff. Disney the dinner times were off but the spa area was awesome. Memorable food was the crepes. 

D


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Don’t like water Sandj so a cruise is out of the question for me. I’m glad though for the people who enjoy them.

Cooker stripped ready for cleaning this afternoon by DH so no baking today for me. Just glad he is enthusiastic about it! Mad person! He must be bored. I have a dog blanket to finish today.

Our horrible neighbours are in their garden this afternoon as well as some of their relatives, it must be a birthday or something. We had the same the other night with them partying until late but we don‘t go to bed until 11pm and sleep in the front of the house. Death stares all round from them and the relatives if we look in their directions. I make a point of never giving them any eye contact. Only bad neighbours in the whole of these two streets - just wish they would move and life would be perfect. 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Delightful crepes Sandy. You’ve just reminded me that I have a special crepe pan which hasn’t been used for ages. Might be time to get it out, plus the recipe book.
Bonnie, congratulations on winning the prize at the store. Isn’t it great when you win something ? 
E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Exciting for sure Sue and thanks. Time to get the crepe pan and recipe book out and start experimenting. In June I finally checked a lottery ticket I bought last year after Christmas and won $892.00! My biggest win, now I’m hoping for a big winner! lol
Sorry your horrible neighbours are out and about again Sandra. Hopefully they will move, not sure why people are like that? Good luck to hubby cleaning the cooker! Yuck!! Sandy, I have not been on a cruise, not sure now as they seem to be Covid spreaders for sure. 😥

F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

France had the best crepes on the street corner. I ate my way through Europe. I agree Bonnie about cruises and having issues with the virus.

G


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Great that you like crepes Sandj because I love them. We had our best ones in Paris where we went for my 60th birthday. DH has since announced that his back is playing up so the cooker might not get properly cleaned today. I will tackle it but not today, maybe December!!! Haha! Youngest son is phoning tomorrow and hopefully get to know more about his new love then. A photo would be nice and having him visit would be better. Oh well. Big pants on today for me. Back to knitting and I will pop along to night with the G&T’s for anyone in the kitchen. Take care and stay safe.

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

BREAD, home made is delicious.
It's lovely and cool now-- we still haven't had any rain, a few spots yesterday but didn't even wet the paths. Going for a bbq at my g/daughters later, it'll make a change from the usual Saturday take away.
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Crikey, have I been naughty or what !! I've been so busy I hadn't checked my news from you girls.
It's so lovely to be cool I felt that I had to catch up with some much neglected jobs in the house, the only two that got my attention during that HOT spell were kitchen and bathroom, most important rooms in my opinion.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Doesn't everyone sound busy, I've been busy too! I have to empty the bathroom for when the new multipoint heater is fitted as they will have put a put a 4inch pipe through the bathroom wall to the toilet. Hope that makes sense. Brick dust makes a mess. I thought I would have a sort out of towels and bedding in the cupboards while I was at it...

E


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Can you adopt me Jan? You have a fantastic family and I am sooooo envious! Not heard from my eldest son since that horrible phone call back in December. Not seen/heard from my daughter in 7.5 years. My youngest son is my love and I do not know what I would have done without him. Such a love.

Enjoy the BBQ as its lovely and warm out there.

The cooker/oven didnt get done in the end as DH is complaining of a bad back now. So I have prepared some chicken korma for the freezer with left over chicken and also a date cake for later.

D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Enormous size muffins. With chocolate chips of course. Trying to stay away from chocolate since it’s always my go to flavor. 

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fresh blueberry and white choc chip muffins are my favourites Sandy, I haven’t made them for ages.
Bonnie, what a great surprise you would have had in June, winning that money, wish we could have a decent win. Recently the most we’ve had is $14 which I suppose is better than nothing.
I’ve got a busy day planned, I’ve stripped our bed and got the washer on then I want to clean out the pantry. I’m sure there are some old use by products, lurking in the back.
G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Good idea Sue —- cleaning out the pantry. Not a pleasant job, you have been very busy stripping the bed and got the washer going. Are you going to hang your wash outside or is the weather not cooperating? I know what you mean about winning —- I usually win a free play, a couple bucks here and there but never anything this big! lol My son had installed the OLG app on my iPad and was checking my old tickets and said you better look at this one! lol I was shocked! lol
Your muffins sound really good Sue and Sandy enjoying her chocolate chip muffins too. Watch that chocolate!!
Sorry your cooker didn’t get cleaned Sandra but I’m sure DH will get to it. How was your bbq Jan? Joan, I hope the installers don’t make too much of a mess when they do your installation. Fingers crossed they are neat people. Good luck!

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy with getting my jobs done. This afternoon, James and I took Molly to the beach, it was her first experience of seeing sand and the ocean. The tide was out and the beach was covered in seaweed but she had a great time. I thought she may be afraid of the oceans roar but she went straight into the water. James had her on a retractable lead so she was safe playing away from us. She was fascinated with the seagulls though made no attempt to chase them which was good. When we arrived home, she went straight into a nice warm bath then got blow waved Dry. I think she will sleep well tonight and we will definitely take her again in a couple of days as the beach is only a ten minute drive away.
I


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

I would love to have been there Sue when you took Molly to the beach. When I was a child I had a dog named Bruce and he loved the sea - luckily we lived right near it at the time. He would swim for ages and then run along the beach - happy days.

A nicer day today with quite a bit of a breeze (wind). Washing out and I’ll iron it this afternoon. Youngest son is phoning this afternoon and DH is making the tea. His back is a lot better and he promises to do my cooker some time this week.

J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

It sounds as though Molly had a lovely time at the sea. She was a good girl with the seagulls, our toy poodles used to bark at seagulls and pigeons. years ago one of cats tried to chase some chickens when we were on holiday. It was a good job he was on a harness and lead!!

J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Joan, that must have been a sight watching your toy poodles barking at the seagulls. They look funny standing their ground and barking for all they are worth. Molly sounds like she really enjoyed her first experience with the ocean and then come home and have a wonderful bath and blow dry! Molly still has lots of “firsts” to experience. Enjoy your phone call from your youngest son Sandra and I’m glad that DH will clean your cooker this week.


K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kind weather today, a good strong breeze to cool us down.
BBQ was great, my son and his wife Nicky certainly pushed the boat out,she makes various salads, one being brocoli broken into bite size bits, chopped celery, with a lovely dressing, another is rice peas pomegranite seeds and beans, in a dressing Andy does the cooking, burgers, chicken, sausages, and bits and bobs on skewers. I really enjoyed myself seeing all Nickys family and grandies.
Would have loved to see Molly on the beach, then to get home and be pampered. lol.
L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Looks like a great combination blue berries and white chocolate muffins. I had a paradise drink with oat milk and pineapple at Starbuck’s yesterday. I normally wouldn’t try anything new but they had a few good point offers so I got it.

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely food at the bbq Jan, sounds yum. You certainly get spoilt by your extended family, they are always organising nice things for you.
Yes, it was a lovely experience for Molly, enjoying the beach and the ocean. I was surprised that she didn’t run at the seagulls, maybe next time when she’s feeling more confident she will take them on  Joan, it was lucky that your cat was on a lead as she might have got a good pecking from the chickens. Especially if a rooster was present, they can be quite nasty with their spurs.
Sandra, hope hubby manages to get your stove cleaned, I hate that job. Enjoy your chat with your son.
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mmm lovely spread at the bbq Jan, those salads sound delicious!

Sue the first time Susan took the cat out on a lead he started to climb a tree, she either had to stop him or climb up with him. 

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now I'm intrigued Joan, which did Susan decide, climb the tree or stop him ? LOL
I just made a light fruit cake with a layer of thick marzipan through the middle, it's delish if you like marzipan.
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh Jan, Susan stopped him - she never was a tomboy... It was quite funny at the time. 

Your cake was sounds lovely as long as it's homemade marzipan.

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'Pologies Joan, I cheated and used bought marzipan, tastes just as good. the cake contains ground almonds and real almond flavouring.
Glad Susan didn't have to climb the tree lol.
Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quick thinking on Susan’s part Joan. lol Sandy, I have never tried oat ilk and have ever been to Starbuck’s! lol Sounds like you had quite the feast yesterday Jan! Love bbq’s and all the sides that go along with them. Are you practicing your baking skills for your Christmas baking Jan? lol Your cake sounds divine, enjoy and please save us a piece! Do you think your cake would go okay with Sandra’s G&T? Cloudy here, a few drops of rain, so I’m using the slow cooker for the ribs, potatoes scrubbed and Jim got the yellow beans ready for me.

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really fancy your meal Bonnie, love ribs , yumeeee.
Yes the cake would go well with a couple of G & T's.
Going for dinner with the other half of my family later, I'll see Ollie and baby Sophie, I see a difference in her growth every week, she's starting to look around her as well. She's so sweet.
S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

So lucky Jan that your family includes you in everything! You are one lucky mom, grandma and great grandma. It is so nice to see the little ones on a regular basis —- they don’t make strange and you see them grow and all the new things they can do! Yippee, better tell Sandra to see a few G & T’s for us —- as long as you are willing to share your cake! lol
We love ribs as well Jan, I’m cheating by doing them in the slow cooker. lol

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

To be honest I didn't use my slow cooker much, I gave it to my young neighbours last winter, they loved it as they both work, and can set a meal for all day and come home to a nice dinner. I gave it away because the Aga is on all the time and ribs, or a stew can sit in there all day.
I'm just enjoying a nice cold grapefruit gin & tonic, well it is over the yard arm somewhere in the world even if it is only 4.30 pm here LOL. Wish I could share my cake with you..
U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

U are so funny Jan! I wish you could share your cake too! lol Oh yes, Happy Hour —- it’s 5 o’clock somewhere! lol Enjoy your cold grapefruit gin & tonic, it must be very refreshing. 🍹🍹🧊🧊

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very delectable cake that you’ve made Jan. I love marzipan so you had better save me a piece too.
Hope you enjoyed your ribs Bonnie and who cares if you used the slow cooker as long as they came out yummy. I normally use the slow cooker for roast beef, it comes out really tender and juicy, especially if it’s a silverside roast. Always accompanied with home made Yorkshire puddings.
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well we certainly live well with all these delish meals.There are slices of cake on the way girls , I wish.!
It's lovely and cool here this morning, infact quite a hefty breeze blowing. I might even venture to town, I haven't been since before the heatwave.
X Y Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You make sure you have a visit into town Jan and buy something nice for yourself. Especially while the weather has cooled down, is it supposed to be getting hotter again ? Hopefully not. It’s been a mixed day here today, started off cloudy but the sun did eventually come out for a little while.
ZA


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A good idea, Go to town Jan and blow the cobwebs away. Why not treat yourself as Sue suggests, it's good for your ego!!

B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Be adventurous Jan, make a trip to town and enjoy the change of scenery and the weather is cooler. We had rain last night —- not sure how much?

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Carrier bags full of treats from Jans shopping spree.  
D


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Don't forget to send me a slice of that delicious cake Jan. I used to make one (I think it was Mary Berry) it had half inch chunks of marzipan in the mixture and topped with halved almonds arranged on the top. That was lush too.

Went out to Barnstaple yesterday and had a meal in Weatherspoons. All very nice - I had chicken Jalfrezzi with poppadoms and nan bread and Richard had Fish and Chips. 

I picked up some lovely 100% cotton yarn in Poundland and made a wash cloth last night with a hanger for the shower.I shall make some more for Christmas stocking gifts.

Schools out now and all the children were out with their mums and dads. Of course, down here we see a lot of holiday makers this time of year, enjoying themselves.

I've just fed all my veg and plants.


----------



## redsox (Dec 8, 2011)

Frying pan


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eeee it was lovely to be out and about in the fresh air, had a nice mooch round the shops, got a few grocery bits and terated my to a summer dress in the sales. It has a strappy top so will only be wearing it indoors/ or garden, don't like baring my arm and bits lol., Might scare the hosses and the neighbours.
While I waited for the bus to come home I felt spots of rain but it didn't come to anything.
F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Fun time shopping for Jan, glad you enjoyed your outing and you bought a dress, how lovely. 👗👗 
Hopefully you will get some “real” rain not just a tease of a few drops. lol
We managed to get two barrels and a bucket of rain last night. Our humidity seems to have disappeared for the time being. Yay!


G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glad you managed to collect some nice rain water, I can't wait till we get a good downpour.
The dress has got to be returned, too tight across my boobs, never mind it's a good excuse to go to town again, probably Wednesday weather permitting.Guess what ?--- on my g/sons recommendation I've ordered a robot cleaner from Amazon,can't wait till it's delivered.
H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Hallelujah Jan!! That sounds wonderful —- now you can sit and watch your floors being cleaned. lol Sorry your dress didn’t fit —- these designers figure everyone has either small boobs or no boobs. 😥👗 Oh well, another excuse to make a trip into town. lol
I’ll send some rain your way, I know you need it too? ☔☔

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

It’s so good that you had a nice trip into town Jan. Sorry the dress didn’t fit but it’s like Bonnie said, quite often these sizes aren’t correct. Great if you’re a stick insect though  
I used to watch a YouTube video that featured a cat riding on a Robo vac. The cat used to like dressing up and it was quite funny to watch. Maybe Luna will give it a try Jan 😺😺
Bonnie, that was a nice drop of rain that you had. We had quite a bit overnight too so it all helps to fill the rainwater tanks.
J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Jan is very excited about her robo vac! I have seen videos where they put little kids on the vac too, ”funny” but I’m always afraid they will fall off. 🙏 I’m glad you got some rain too Sue, it was “cooler” today with no humidity but it is coming back! 👍😥 Has anyone heard from Ann and Sandy hasn’t been very active either? Hope all is well!

K


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Jan - let us know how you get on with the new robo vac. How will Luna react to it? Sorry to hear that the dress didnt fit but its a good excuse for a trip into town. 

Tiny shower here today but nothing much and the watering can was back out tonight.

Spoke to youngest son on the phone yesterday and he sounded really happy, which I am pleased at but longing to see him. I now have a photo of his new love and I am chomping on the bit to meet them. I did feel a bit flat when I put the phone down though as he is flatmates have met them. Oh well, big pants back on!

Oh and I cannot sleep tonight so I am just about to have a hot toddy. DH snoring his head off and all the houses around here are in darkness. Night night all and cheers!!! 🥃

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keep positive Sandra, I’m sure you will get a visit from your son and his new love soon. Isn’t it awful when you can’t sleep and you feel so alone. The nights seem endless and you start to worry about all sorts of things. Hopefully your hot toddy worked and you are now in the land of nod. I have to take a sleeping tablet every night due to the neuropathy in my legs and feet otherwise, as soon as the bedding hits my legs, I freak.
L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Long night tonight —- not much action Sue! Poor Sandra, I hope her hot toddy helped her relax and she is in lala land. She seems very excited to meet her youngest son’s new love. Sorry you have to take a tablet at bedtime Sue, I’m usually okay. lol

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Missing Ann, I hope she’s ok. Maybe she’s busy knitting hats. I’ve just finished doing paperwork for Scoty’s hospital admission, so much to fill in. I could have done it online but he had to sign up to do it and he wasn’t home. I always do his paperwork as his writing isn’t the best, I’d hate for the wrong knee to get operated on   
N


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

No the hot toddy didn‘t work and I was still awake by 5pm. I was going on my walk this morning but i feel exhausted and must get some sleep tonight, maybe a nap this afternoon. 
Hope you got the paperwork all sorted Sue and they do the right knee. 
I keep wondering if I should get in touch with my eldest son as I don’t want it to turn into an estrangement like my daughter. 7.5+ years since I have seen or spoken to hear and she live 2 miles away - I pass her house each time I go to the shops! DH thinks that maybe I should send him a text and arrange a meet up and try and get things back on track. If I dont do something then i wont see them or the grand kids. My head is in a puddle.

I am going to get the paints out this afternoon and try and put onto paper how my head feels at the moment. Watch out for a big splurge on the paper !!!

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh Sandra, such turmoil for you. I know what it feels like to be estranged and miss out on seeing the grandkids but the way that my eldest son spoke to me on the phone, three years ago I won’t contact him until he sends an apology. When I think back to all the help we gave him then he turned on me and said the most horrid and vile things, Scoty doesn’t want anything to do with him. Maybe your son wasn’t as nasty to you and you can give him another chance. Can your hubby not send him a text and let him know how upset you are at not seeing the grandkids ? Might not be as confronting coming from him. Good luck and don’t beat yourself up over it. I’ve learnt to make the best out of any situation now.
P


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Please accept a hug from me Sue as I didn’t realise that you had had a phone call as well as me. What he said on the phone on 20th December last year was also horrendous and vile. Hubby has said that he will not get involved - he isn’t his dad or my other two children’s dad either. It is just that I had a bit of a hissy fit this morning with it all. I am so down in the dumps. I don’t even know if he will reply to my text message if I send. My friends are so against me getting in touch but I miss the grand kids and have missed out on so much of their lives. One is 16 and the other 13. I text the grand kids once per fortnight and they get back in touch with me but I want to hug them, talk to them, be with them. Also I was never close to his wife and so haven’t heard from her either. I feel so sad today. Thank you Sue for your reply.

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite devastating for you Sandra, missing out on the grandkids but one day, when they are old enough they will be able to visit you and at least you are in touch with them via text. I can understand your friends not wanting you to contact him as they are probably afraid that he will hurt you again. Is he the one who didn’t invite you to the family Christmas celebrations at a holiday venue ? It sounded very hurtful at the time to be excluded like that.
I’m sure that you aren’t feeling your best right now with not sleeping, no wonder you had a hissy fit this morning. You need to get some rest and think about how great it will be when you see your lovely younger son and his new love.
Sending hugs to you xx
R


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Really did devastate me Sue to hear that his inlaws etc were going with them to their holiday home at Devon for the entire Christmas and New Year celebrations. I have never seen the place.

thank you for the hugs. X

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Simple Hello today. How are you with the summer heat? It is hot and humid today.

T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Today wasn’t too bad weather wise —- sunny, breezy and no humidity but it is coming back starting tomorrow. A real dilemma for you Sandra and also Sue. Hoping this estrangement works out for you both. A hard situation to solve. I hope you get some sleep tonight Sandra, Sue must be up and about by now! lol Hugs to you both! 💕💕💕


U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U are correct Bonnie, I’m up and about as it’s 9.45 here. It’s very foggy outside, normally we can see George Town, over the river but not today. Being Wednesday, Scoty is playing golf comp, 
hopefully he can find his ball in the fog.
Molly had a scary incident last night when she went out for a pee. We have a resident possum and he was in one of the bird feeders. She was apparently barking at him so James went out to investigate which scared the possum. He jumped off the feeder, straight on to Molly’s back then scampered up a tree. Wish James had taken a video of it   Poor Molly was rather scared and fled inside but it’s a good learning curve for her. Maybe next time she will stay clear of possums.
V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very scary indeed Sue, poor Molly! I hope this adventure doesn’t dampen her inquisitive spirit. I guess it could be worse —- it could have been a sunk! Do you have skunks? When I was working, I went to open the door and there was a huge skunk just taking his time wandering across the front porch. I called my boss and said I might be late as I couldn’t get out of the house due to the stinky visitor and he said —- try opening the door! lol
A few months ago before bed, I looked out the front door and there was a possum wandering across the front porch! You never know who’s lurking outside. lol
Hopefully Molly won’t be scarred from this experience. I hope Scoty was able to find his balls in all that fog. I hope your weather clears up.


W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

When we had our dog, we were up north at my parents' cottage. Midnight thought he was chasing a cat instead it was a skunk. Oh my, poor Midnight no one wanted to go by him. We threw him in the lake hoping to get rid of the smell. We cover him with tomato juice and made him go in the lake again. I remember that night everyone slept in the cottage except for Midnight and myself we slept in the car. Eventually the smell finally got off him.
I was in a yarn swap and made a prayer shawl for my partner and a few other things. I almost forget about the person picking up my chemo hats. She came last Friday. I had hats made but needed to weave in my ends. I also made two bucket hats with cotton/wool yarn that I wanted to give her. I brought them over to her house on Sunday and Monday morning she delivered them to the Cancer Center.
A Mother like Sandra, Sue and myself often wonder what we have ever done to have a child turn against us. I can't wonder and worry about it anymore. Life is too Short, if I could change things I would but since I can't I must live my life and leave my daughter live hers. 
X, Y, Z


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

You are back, hope all is well! ❤ You poor girl Ann, that skunk smell is deadly and hard to get rid of. Poor Midnight, he must have wondered what happened? You have been so busy with all your knitting (hard to concentrate on with the weather), glad you were able to finish. No sense rushing, you’ll get there when you get there. I really don’t know what is wrong with “kids” these days. It seems we don’t have to do anything and they get on their high horses and treat us like crap. I agree, sometimes it makes more sense to carry on with your life but it is hard when there are grandchildren involved. Very, very sad. 😥😥
Welcome back!

Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ann, it’s great to see you back in the kitchen. I thought you would be busy, knitting hats and you’ve made a prayer shawl as well, good work. I absolutely adored that beautiful red shawl that you made for a swap, a while back. If I lived closer, I would pay you to make me one but the postal costs are probably too high.
Your poor dog, Midnight chasing a skunk and then becoming as stinky as one. We don’t have them here so it’s hard to imagine what they smell like. Molly has recovered from her possum fright and has been outside playing as usual. Maybe when it’s dark later she won’t be as brave about going outside.
Yes Ann, I agree, I do wonder what I’ve done to deserve the treatment that I received from my eldest son but like you say, life is too short to worry about it.
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Baking cakes today, rock gakes to take to my hairdresser tomorrow, and a victoria sponge for my neighbours birthday. She and her partner have to move out of the cottage which they are renting in October, the landlord wants to put it up for sale. I shall really miss them. 
Nice breeze today, no rain but the weather man keeps promising !!
Have to wait till my g/son can come to sort the ''robot'' out for me, it just needs putting together and put on charge, all well beyond me lol. He might find time on Friday.
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Congratulations on your new robot Jan, mind it doesn't chase you...
Nice to see you again Ann, you have been busy.
I went to the optometrist yesterday and need a new pair of glasses.
My Sail plant/Spathiphyllum has bloomed for the first time
. I thought you may like to see the strange flower

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Error


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Delightful pic of your Sail plant Joan. It is a little different looking but the colour looks a very soft green. Nice to be getting a new pair of glasses, “fun” picking new frames. I hope Jan doesn’t get chased by her new robo vac. lol Yes, very nice to have Ann back in the kitchen.


E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Extremely pretty is your plant Joan, I have never heard of or seen one before, are they easy to keep ?
I shall keep a sweeping brush handy when the robot starts up just incase it gets over excited lol,lol.

Just googled Sail plant, it says it's a Peace lily, but the Peace lilies I've seen don't look like yours ! Maybe there are different species
F


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Flower on the sail plant is lovely. Hope you enjoy having the robot helper Jan.

I put the text together yesterday to send to my eldest son and thought - to hell with it and deleted it off. I cannot get the horrible words that he said on the phone to me last December. Anyway how would he react to the text message? I do not know. DH said it is up to me but he doesn’t want to get involved but he has never got on with him.

Slept great last night but I think it was down to exhaustion! Did my food shop this morning and cannot believe how the prices are rising! I must get along to Lidl or Aldi and try and save some money. Ridiculous.

Still no rain and the threat of a hose pipe ban next week. Arghghgh!!!!!!!
G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Good news that you had a good sleep last night Sandra, I hope you can continue to sleep better tonight. It is a hard decision whether to write the text to your eldest son, i guess the time isn’t just right. I agree about the prices being on the rise in the stores. Seems like it is getting worse with “less for more”. I really hope you ladies get some rain —- soon! ☔☔

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Got the same high grocery prices here too Sandra. Broccoli $9 a kilo, tomatoes the same, cauliflowers $7. Paper goods like toilet paper and tissues all gone up, coffee gone up in fact I think everything has gone up. I’m so glad that we own our home as there’s no way we could afford mortgage repayments or rent on a pension And pay for everyday expenses.
I’m glad you decided not to send the text message to your son. I think he should be apologising to you and showing some respect but we can hope ( as is the case with me ).  
H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Hi that looks like a lily plant. Very popular here around spring and Easter time.

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

High food prices have hit us all,and I can't see it changing can you ?Young ones with steep mortgages must be feeling it and if they have a family even a bigger struggle. What makes me cross are the families who go asking for handouts, and going to food banks and yet they can afford ciggies and booze. I can imagine those type are like Sandras neighbours.Yes, there are some genuine cases, but very few and far between.
Haven't had a go with robot Sandra, got to wait for g/son to set it up for me.
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I agree Jan, some people just rort the system. In some areas of Australia the government give cashless welfare cards which can only be used on necessities. They can’t be used for alcohol, tobacco or betting. The problem is that they sometimes sell these cards for a lower rate so that they’ve got cash instead. It’s a terrible problem for the kids as they end up going without.

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just the same thing happens here Sue,the government do their best to help those who are struggling, but they abuse it. It's becoming a nanny state, think back to the war years when our Mums had to make do with what was on offer, it wasn't the price of food, it was a case of what they could get. They didn't get any handouts did they, but we certainly never went without food on the table.
On the newa we see vans pulling up at houses with boxes/bags of food, kids rushing forward to see whats on offer when the door opens, Mother with a *** on, quite well dressed as are the kids,don't tell me they are deserving cases-- off my soap box now and off to get my hair done.
Before I go, just saw on the news, Tesco are giving free meals to kids for any purchase made in store, hahaha, buy a cheap pot of yogurt, get the child/children a nice hot meal (SIGH) !!
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Krikey, Tesco must be making lots of profits if they can afford to do that. I wonder what the free meals will consist of, maybe a jam buttie or a packet of crisps ? Haha, yes life seems a lot easier these days with all the handouts and good for those who truly need it but I’m sure there’s a lot of rorting going on.
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lunches for the kids at Tescos, are an assortment Sue, for example, egg and chips, beans on toast, sausage and chips, and more. Even though Tesco make a profit, it's still good of them to do that.
Can you imagine the queues at the cafe lolol, and anybody just needing a coffee wouldn't get near lolol
M


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

My guess is that Tesco will be getting something out of it as these big supermarkets never doing anything for nothing. 

Shopping done and an afternoon of finishing off my dog blanket. Pizza and salad for tea with tinned fruit and ice cream to follow. Might make a cake as well. 

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Not a bad kids menu, I’m fancying some sausage and chips myself now. Perhaps more people will shop at Tesco, especially with the free kids meals. Certainly a good advertising ploy.
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Emmy Cat said:


> My guess is that Tesco will be getting something out of it as these big supermarkets never doing anything for nothing.
> 
> Shopping done and an afternoon of finishing off my dog blanket. Pizza and salad for tea with tinned fruit and ice cream to follow. Might make a cake as well.
> 
> ...





ohsusana said:


> Not a bad kids menu, I’m fancying some sausage and chips myself now. Perhaps more people will shop at Tesco, especially with the free kids meals. Certainly a good advertising ploy.
> O


Apparently it's not only Tesco but a few of the major supermarkets are offering the same.
Yes Sue, I fancy sausage, egg and chips now lol. Ages since I had that.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bruises for Scoty today as he had a mishap at the shops. I had a doctors appointment so he decided to bring Molly into town with us. He was going into the newsagents and Molly’s lead got wrapped around his legs and he fell onto the steps leading up to the shop front. The postman over the road came to his aid, as did a big burly man. Lauren who works in the newsagents rushed out and grabbed Molly as Scoty had let go of the lead when he put his arms out. Fortunately, the two nice men managed to get Scoty to his feet and apart from some scratches and a sore hip, he was ok. More embarrassed I think and Molly was quite upset, seeing her grandpa flat out on the steps. He said when Lauren handed her back she put both her paws around his hand. He’s lucky he didn’t land on his replaced hip as it might have caused issues. He’s probably going to have a couple of bruises tomorrow. This was all happening while I was sitting in the doctors, I can’t let him out of my sight 
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> Bruises for Scoty today as he had a mishap at the shops. I had a doctors appointment so he decided to bring Molly into town with us. He was going into the newsagents and Molly’s lead got wrapped around his legs and he fell onto the steps leading up to the shop front. The postman over the road came to his aid, as did a big burly man. Lauren who works in the newsagents rushed out and grabbed Molly as Scoty had let go of the lead when he put his arms out. Fortunately, the two nice men managed to get Scoty to his feet and apart from some scratches and a sore hip, he was ok. More embarrassed I think and Molly was quite upset, seeing her grandpa flat out on the steps. He said when Lauren handed her back she put both her paws around his hand. He’s lucky he didn’t land on his replaced hip as it might have caused issues. He’s probably going to have a couple of bruises tomorrow. This was all happening while I was sitting in the doctors, I can’t let him out of my sight
> C


Crikey Sue, that must've shook poor Scoty up, good job there were hefty chaps to help him up, and yes I bet he did feel embarrassed--,quick thinking of Lauren to grab Mollys lead, that could have been awful had she ran off! 
Good thing too that Scoty didn't land on his new hip. Blimey girl, you don't need stuff like that happening, -- what we gonna do with him lol. That was a lovely geture Molly made when she got back to Grandpa . ahhh.
D


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Don’t let Scotty out of your sight Sue. That must have been upsetting all round but glad that there were plenty people there to help him. Hope he is ok. Good job Lauren grabbed Molly’s lead. Just what you don’t need while sitting at the drs. Sending you all love and hugs and hope the bruises aren’t too bad

I think we all need to have another trip out girls with Mrs Bridges preparing the picnic!


E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Excellent idea Sandra, we’ve not had a knees up for a while have we ? It would be nice to have a picnic, especially if your weather is still good. I can wear my best dress and sun hat and bring my parasol. I’m sure the rest of the girls will be keen to savour one of Mrs. Bridges picnics. 
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

First of all, let me tell you Mrs. Bridges has booked a coach to the beach for a picnic, she's providing all the food including James's rhubarb in a crumble.Bring your bathers and sun lotion, I think she's invited Big Ted.lol. Especially for Ann.💑
G


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Great!!! I will be there with the G&T’s. Mmmm lovely rhubarb crumble and custard. Bikini on standby er I meant on someone else haha!!!
H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Hoorah, finally a get together! lol I hope Mrs. Bridges packs a large picnic basket with lots of treats and great food. It will nice to see everyone again! lol


I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I think Mrs. Bridges has borrowed a small camping fridge so our G n T 's and other soft drinks will be kept nice and cool. She's also made some icecream so that will go well with the crumble and strawberries.
I'll be so pleased to meet up again, seems ages since our lastr outing, remember we went to stay at that big mansion with it's own swimming pool and Big Ted jumped in and his bathing trunks slipped off LOL. 
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I might have to skip this outing, but you girls behave. Be especially nice to Big Teddy! I have an appointment this morning with a rheumatology. My heart doctor took blood tests and he found out that my blood vessels are inflamed. I feel OK I have to find out what this all about. It seems like when one start going to the doctors there is no limit. At least they are keeping an eye on things that are happening, at least I hope. I do have a lily myself, the only time it blossoms for me when it gets plenty of water. 
J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Just hope that Mrs. Bridges doesn’t forget to send the camping fridge or everything will “spoil”. We will miss you Ann, but hopefully you get good news when you see the Dr. You are right, once you start seeing a Dr., everything else seems to fall apart! This getting old is not for sissies!
Take care and sending you hugs! 💕💕

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just when the fun starts up again and you will miss it Ann, but better be safe than sorry, Of course we'll look after Big Ted, even when he gets a bit frisky lol. We'll give him a few beers to make him sleepy lol.
You take it easy Ann (hugs)


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kind of a messed up, the cardiology told me that my blood vessels were inflamed. But the doctor at the rheumatology said it probably was an inflammation from my leg that I just recently had done.
The dryness that I have been having with my skin is what they call old age. I started using a creme after I shower. This seems to be helping.
Girls if you didn't take off yet I am willing to go with a full-size swimsuit. I don't care for my blotchy old age skin and for sure I don't even think anyone else wants to see it. It's a good thing that Teddy is going half blind because he won't know the difference.
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lots of laughs and giggles coming from the back seat of the coach. All I can see is Big Ted, hanging on to James’s rhubarb. He must be trying to keep it from wilting before Mrs. Bridges gets her hands on it. I forgot to pack my swimsuit so maybe I’ll try a bit of the ‘ nature ‘ bathing, anyone going to join me, giggle giggle.   
M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Make room for Ann (& Big Ted) on the back seat of the coach! Bathing suits optional!! lol
Welcome to old age Ann!

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Natural for Sue not for me, I do have a terry cover-up that I wear over my suit. Sometimes I wonder about that Big Ted. 
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh my goodness Sue, skinny dipping would be fun lol-- Big Ted would be so excited he wold have to hold on tight to his rhubarb.
We won't let our lumps and bumps worry us, it's a sign of good living LOL. 
There will be a jazz band playing on the beach in the evening so that will be great.
What a time we are all going to have, and I'm so pleased Ann can join us.
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Perhaps I’ll bring a fig leaf or two to cover my bits and bobs though I fear a rhubarb leaf may be better. Perhaps Big Ted will give me a fitting. ✋🤚
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quick interruption of the fun to the warn the girls in the Uk. There's a new a new scam going around -
A type of scam text - claiming to be from the NHS saying you have been in contact with someone with Covid & to click the link to get a test kit sent to you for 99p postage! Don't click

Have fun!

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really glad of the warning Joan, lots of folk will fall for it, disgusting how these freaks think up such scams.
I hope you join us for the fun Joan,you don't have to go in the water if you don't want to .
The food will be lovely and Mrs, Bridges has remembered you are non meat eater
Sue ,don't spoil the fun by bringing fig leaves, let it all hang out LOL.LOL.
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Simon says to put your hands on your hips.

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Then touch your toes lol.
U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

U gotta be kidding! lol


V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Very few can do push-ups. I think it’s easier if you have your knees on the floor.

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well I think it's easier if you sit in a comfy low chair lol.
X Y or Z or A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xactly! 

YXA


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Agreed, sorry can’t go on my knees with two knee replacements. I have tried doing push-ups in the pool using the stairs. lol Any exercise is good for us! 🏋️‍♀️🤸‍♂️🧘‍♂️🏊‍♀️

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Been for a walk to the post box, just up the road, came home had a stroll round the garden done a bit of spuddling, watered my pots of plants-- thats my excersise for the day.
C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Cooler temperatures for walking around. Come around Autumn time.
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Desperately need rain for the farmers and animals, the fields are bone dry , no grass for them. Some parts in the UK have hosepipe bans. Lakes and reservoirs are drying up.
E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Everywhere seems to be having the same problem Jan. My SIL called last night and they are getting rain every day almost flooding them! She is about four hours north of us. We had a few drops yesterday on my way home from physio but that’s what is was —- a few drops. It missed us again! No bans here —- yet. Next week is supposed to be really hot, like August used to be.
It is very scary!!

F


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Fedup! I typed out loads and managed to delete the lot!!! Doh! Computers! Grrrrr!!!!

finished two dog blankets for Battersea.

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Great blankets Sandra, like the heart in the corner of one of them.
Going very dull and cloudy, keep looking out for raindrops on the window, a good storm is what we need
I've done the same as you before Sandra, typed a load then lost it, and because I have to look at the keyboard when I'm typing then when I look up at the screen I notice mistakes or it's disappeared altogether--- never learnt how to type without looking, infact I taught myself all I know about computers from a book called ''Idiots guide to computing'' lol
H


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Hearts brighten them up and thanks Jan. 

I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

I like the heart in the corner and the other one is so colorful.
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just looking at your blankets Sandra! Did you sew the squares, or do you knit them while you go? I started a large simple knitting project in between doing my hats. My GD, Gracie wants a long jumper to pass her knees. Knitting the sweater with size 10 needles so it won't take as long to knit yet it still will take a lot of stockinette knitting. 
K


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Knitted blankets are beautiful Sandra, you really enjoy making the blankets for the dogs. Well done, I’m sure they are very much appreciated. 🐾🐾 How big do you make the blankets?

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely blankets Sandra, you have been busy and the dogs will love their cosiness. 
We had visitors yesterday afternoon, Molly’s mum, Cassie came to see her. She had been on a trip to Hobart with her ‘mum and dad ‘ and they phoned ahead to see if they could pop I and see us. I’ll post some photos when I get some, Heather took a few and said she would pass them on. Molly is so much bigger than her mum now as Cassie is a small size King Charles Cavalier. There were a few growls from Cassie when Molly got too boisterous but overall they got on ok.
I had my fourth Covid jab on Thursday and my arm is still rather sore. The doctor mentioned there may be another booster coming out, where will it end ?
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Mollys Mum came, that was a nice surprise. I bet Heather was happy to know what a good , loving home Molly lives in.
We haven't heard anything about a 5th booster, but I expect we oldies will be getting one. I think it will be an on going thing like the flu jab, every year.
It's a bit dull and cloudy , and stuffy, no signs of rain, it's been 2 months without now, I make a note in my diary and checked this morning.
Still haven't tried my robot, I think Tom has been too busy to come and set it up for me, no hurry, I'll get the maid to use the other one lol.
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice once you’ve got your robot working. I’d love one myself, it would help with all the leaves and twigs that Molly often brings in from the garden. James is good though, he’ll often do a vac Around the place. We’ve got an upright Dyson which I find hard to use but he’s bought a Bissel cordless stick one which is handy for a quick once over.
Ive just seen on our news, the murder of an eight year old girl in the uk. She was playing with her little sister outside when a man stabbed her. How utterly horrendous. I thought it was in the US at first as it mentioned Boston but I think it’s Lincolnshire. So tragic.
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh how tragic, I haven't seen the news so didn't know about that. What a terrible time for her parents.
Those cordless vacs are good for a quick buzz around.Glad James helps to clean up after his 'little girl'' lol.
P


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Pretty shocking to think that a child can get stabbed just playing in the street. I can see why parents dont like their children going out now.

The dog blankets are knitted in long strips to look like squares. I’ve sent those two off now but I will measure the next one which I am half way through now. I love to knit them while watching TV on a night. Also I would like to say a big thank you to Irene Kidney, a fellow KPer who has just sent me some beautiful wool for the dog blankets. She has sent some in the past and I was so chuffed to bits to receive a large parcels of the wool this morning. So kind of her.

It’s just started to drizzle here this morning and scuppered DH’s plans of doing the garden, oh well the cooker is still calling! Haha! 

I cannot wait to hear how your robot works Jan.

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite a few tiny spots of rain here, but my eldest son rang this morning, he told me they had a good down pour in the night, he only lives about 15 minutes by car from where I live.
How kind of that KP er to send the wool, you'll have plenty in your stash for your next few blankets.
R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Really lovely gesture of Irene to send you “some” yarn for your blankets Sandra. Jan, you’ll have to have a robo party when your new guy is up and running —- very exciting. Any excuse for a party. lol
Lovely that Molly was able to spend some time with her mum Sue. I’m sure Cassie didn’t like it when Molly was “misbehaving”. lol
So sad about that poor child, so many people with mental health issues around now. You are not safe anywhere now.
Maybe you ladies might be getting some rain. It seems to miss us most times too. So promising but then the skies clear and we wait again and again. A bit cool this morning but it is going to heat up for the big heat wave coming.


S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

So you just MIGHT get your cooker cleaned today Sandra, but if the rain stops he'll be off in his mancave lol.
I've made another batch of rock cakes just now,because I gave some to my hairdresser and some to my son on the last lot ( ddinlaw doesn't like the mixed dried fruit I use in them )--- Now I need some for meee.
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Those rock cakes sound interesting. Lucky hairdresser.
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U better believe the rock cakes are interesting Sandy, so quick and easy to make.
V


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Very interesting Jan that you seem to know my hubby as well as me. Yes, he did disappear into the man cave and the cooker has been put off to another day.

I love rock cakes and havent made them in ages. Do you make them the same as the BeRo book? I feel a rock cake moment coming on.

I’ve just drawn up a watercolour painting to do tomorrow morning while hubby is at his breakfast meeting with his car club. Peace! Back to knitting this afternoon, more dog blankets. 

One of my friends daughters is having a baby girl - due around christmas. I am going to crochet a corner to corner baby blanket for her.

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well Sandra , I do have the Be-ro book, but mine are my Mums recipe,
Ingredients--
8oz SR flour
4oz each of sugar and marg.
1 egg beaten
good shake of cinnamon
3oz sultanas or mixed dried fruit,
Method -- rub marg into flour, add sugar-cinnamon, & fruit, stir it round , add egg and just a little splash of milk.
Mixture should just drop off the spoon, don't make it too wet.
Put tablespns of mixture on a greased tray, bake 20 mins.or until nicely golden in moderate oven.
It makes about 12/ 14 depending how big dollops you put on the tray 
XYZ or A


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

A big thank you Jan for sharing your mams recipe. I’m going to make those this week. I’ve got 2 of my gran daughters staying Wednesday and Thursday coming up. In fact I might get them to make them. I’ve got a trip to the park with lots of painting planned.
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Be nice to have a baking session with your grandies Sandra, you are welcome to the recipe and I bet they'll get involved with the painting too.
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Colorful Combination! Sandra you sound like a Grandma everyone wants to have. Fun activities: baking and painting in the park!
D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Darn right Ann, Sandra is the grandma that kids love —- lots of things to do!

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Exciting times planned with your granddaughters Sandra and you so deserve it. It will make special memories for you all and I bet Jans recipe for the rock cakes will go down a treat too. I might make some too as they sound so delicious. It’s funny how our men folk like their man caves isn’t it, I can’t get excited when I go in the garage, only if I’m getting in the car and going somewhere nice
Scoty spends a lot of time out there, despite having sore knees but he does have a comfy chair and a stool he can sit on. It’s still pretty cold out there though.
Ann, I’m glad your e-card arrived though it was supposed to arrive tomorrow on your birthday. Must be the time difference that’s happened. Have you plans for your special day ?
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

First of all, I am waiting for my headaches to go away. I had headaches on and off since last Sat. a full week of them. I know the doctor said that where I had the deep cut to remove the cancer is probably why my blood test showed inflame. The test really didn't say where the inflammation is coming from. I wonder if this why I am having these headaches? My high blood pressure med was changed, I wonder if this could be the cause.
All in all, I was able to go to a Brewer baseball game on Wed. for my Birthday. I started out with a headache but by the time we got there I felt better. The ride was stress free because we took a bus to the game. We really didn't have to worry too much about anything. When we arrived at the stadium the tour guide had a tailgate lunch laid out for us. We had fairly good seats, but I had a hard time looking for the balls that were being hit. Not like on TV where the camera keeps an eye on the balls. I am glad I went I got to see the new stadium with the dome cover. Halfway through the game the cover was opened that was interesting to see. 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Good for you to be able to get to the baseball game Ann. Sounds like you had a good time, what is a tailgate lunch ?
Sorry to hear about your headaches though, maybe it is a combination of having your meds changed and the inflammation somewhere within your body. I remember when my last child was born I had terrible headaches and felt really off. The hospital doctor thought I was just trying to stay longer in hospital and sent me home. I got worse and my GP sent me back to the hospital and apparently some of the placenta was still inside and was rotting. Not very nice eh ? They say you should always trust a mothers instinct and I felt like telling the hospital doctor that he was a quack but he wasn’t in  
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Having a lunch before the game starts is common. It's called tailgating. Sometimes they fry out brats and hamburgers or sub sandwiches and lots of munchies and drinks. We had hamburgers on a bun with homemade pickles, mustard, ketchup, onions. Potato chips and beer plus a few homemade bars, like brownies for dessert.
The Brewers Won and now they seem to be out of there losing slump. They won the last few games they played. I hope they keep up the good work.
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I like the sound of the food on offer, good to have a full tummy before watching the game.
I remember sometimes going to watch Aussie Football, St. Kilda is Scoty’s team but it used to get embarrassing when he started shouting during the game. He gets very excited watching sport on tv and is forever telling them how the game should be played and telling the ref off ( as if they can hear him )  I think it’s mainly a man thing. He hates it when the footie season is over and especially as St.Kilda haven’t won a Premiership since 1966 when he was 14. I try and make him feel better by saying never mind, theres always next year
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I am so sorry I missed your birthday Ann, but pleased to hear you managed to get to the game and enjoyed it. Not having to drive there was good too, less stressful for Art and yourself.
The tail gate lunch was delicious I'm sure of that.

If those nasty headaches persist Ann, have another word with your doctor.
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just to say our ladies football team beat Sweden, who are the best ladies f/ball team in the world ! Well we'll see about that -lol-- they play Germany tonight and I'm keeping everthing crossed that we beat the Gerries . 
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keeping my fingers crossed for the UK ladies soccer team Jan. I haven’t really watched much of the games yet I’m too tired to stay up late. I think our Aussies are doing well in the swimming though,
You haven’t missed Ann’s birthday, it’s today, 31st but my e-card arrived her time yesterday. So confusing at times, haha. 
L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Lucky Ann, Happy Birthday —- have a wonderful day! Good to hear that you got to the game and they were tailgating! Yes Sue, that happens to me with the time difference too. lol Haven’t been watching much tv lately. Today is pandesal (Filipino sweet rolls) baking day. Fingers crossed everything goes well. lol
Have a wonderful day everyone! 😎😎☀☀

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mmmmmm, save some of those sweet rolls for me please 
N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

No problem Sue! lol

O


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh Happy birthday Ann, hope you have a wonderful day.

Come on England tonight! I will be watching them on TV - not sure which channel they will be on. 

It actually rained last night and the water butt is nearly full. Eeeee the things we get excited about!

P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Pretty sad, isn’t it Sandra that we get excited when it rains? ☔☔ lol

Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Very good. Looks like they will be good with tea and coffee and such. Seeing them on Pinterest.

W


BonnieP said:


> Pretty sad, isn’t it Sandra that we get excited when it rains? ☔☔ lol
> 
> Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

We had a big deluge of rain here tonight, just thrashing the windows and the wind sounds very powerful too. Good to have some rain though Scoty won’t be happy if it’s raining tomorrow for golf.
XYZ


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yeah we had a cool refreshing breeze for a few hours. It wasn’t so hot. Hope it comes back!
Z A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

A warm week in store for us this week. ☀☀ Hope to make relish (cucumber) on Tuesday, starting ”early” morning before it gets too hot! lol Gotta love those cool breezes Sandy, it feels so nice. Oh no Sue, poor Scoty, I hope he gets out to play golf and isn’t forced to stay indoors. lol 

B


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

sink


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Balls Everywhere: Baseball, Soccer, Golf and Football. Our local Football team the Green Bay Packers will be playing against the New York Giants on Oct 9 at Tottenham Hotspur Stadium in London.

Thank You everyone from the kitchen for wishing me a good day for my Birthday!
C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Cake, cake, cake! lol 🎂🎂🥂🥂 Hope Art is making your Special Day special for you!
Hugs 💕💕

D


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Cheers to England!!!!! We won!!!!!! Yahooooo!!!!!

D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Doing something right Sandra —- congrats!!

E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

England ladies. Well done.

We've been away at my eldest son and family and large family too. Had a big Birthday party for my Father in Law at home. He was 96. In good health and spirit. Had a wonderful time with all the great neices and nephews. Couldn't stop giving my boy a squeeze. He is a lovely man and has given us 4 lovely grandchildren. 

It was so hot up there in Sunbury On Thames. When we got back to Devon the weather was much cooler and the rain started. Thank Goodness. They had had 41 degrees last week. I couldn't bear it. Thank goodness the hotel had air conditioning. 

Having a lazy day today to get over the trip.

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Emmy Cat said:


> Cheers to England!!!!! We won!!!!!! Yahooooo!!!!!
> 
> D


Fantastic! I wish I could say the same for the Milwaukee Brewers playing the Boston Red Sox. It's the 6th inning and the score is 7 to 2. The Brew Crew better shape up and have a Win. 
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Girl power ! Well done England girls, we knew you could do it.
H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Happy for you ladies in Britain! Well done ladies!!⭐⭐

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Im sending Congratulations too on the England win in the ladies soccer. I’ll have to try and watch the highlights later on tv.
No golf for Scoty this morning as it’s too wet. He has found some boxing to watch on tv instead so that is keeping him happy.
Jeannie, sounds like you’ve had a great time with the family, you will be ready for a rest now.
J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Just completed a food puzzle. Stuff you would eat as a kid. It is missing a piece! Congrats to those soccer players!

K


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Kookie puzzle Sandy! Really —- a piece missing —- how frustrating!! Was this a new puzzle?
Sorry you couldn’t complete your puzzle! 😥😥

L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Little snack type foods from the 50’s, 60’s and 70’s. Snacks and such. The piece may show up. Lol 

M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Must have brought back memories for the snacks we used to have, did you remember all the snacks? 🥰🥰 lol How many pieces was the puzzle? Hopefully it does turn up! Good luck. 🍀🍀 Please keep us posted if it does turn up.

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

No one ate the puzzle piece! They must have gotten really hungry doing the puzzle. Just joking!!!
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh what a nuisance having a puzzle piece missing. I left all my old jigsaws with my daughters in Qld when we moved here. Some of them I had brought out with me from the UK in 1977 when I emigrated and I think all the pieces were still in the boxes. Nowadays I enjoy doing them on my IPad so that I don’t lose any plus you can decide how challenging you want them.
How are you going with your cucumbers Bonnie, have you finished for the day ?
P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Puzzles are fun to do but very frustrating when that “final piece” is nowhere to be found! 😥😥
Too warm yesterday Sue, hopefully today we can get at the prepping for the relish. Need cucumbers, red peppers and onions. lol

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite warm here too Bonnie, we had a few drops of rain yesterday and some black clouds appeared, we thought a storm was brewing, but no! --it passed over and the sun came out, very fickle weather everywhere.
Save us some of your relish Bonnie .
R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Really wonder when we will get rain too Jan, it always seems to miss us. Supposed to be a chance tonight. 🙏☔
No problem Jan, will save some relish for our kitchen ladies. 🥒🥒🥰🥰

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sounds a wonderful relish Bonnie, imagine some on a crusty bread roll and strong cheddar cheese mmmm, I'm drooling just thinking about that lol.
I went to my g/daughter Laura & partner James for dinner yesterday and had big cuddles with Finley, he will be a year old in September, he's so cute, nearly walking can stand by himself.
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Time passes so quickly Jan, hard to believe Finley will soon be 1! They change so quickly at that age. Happy you get to see your grands and great grands often, a win, win for everyone.
Jim has relish on everything. lol Your idea for relish sounds great. 

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U are right Bonnie, time does pass so quickly. James is off to see Blake on Friday so he’s looking forward to that. Blake will turn one on the 12th August and is having a little party. James is going to catch up with some of his friends in Brisbane before heading up north. It’s going to be quiet here while he’s away, hope Molly will cope ok, I’m sure she will as she gets lots of love and playtime from Scoty and I. 
Jan, lucky you visiting Laura, James and Finley and getting lots of cuddles from him. Did you get to make some rock cakes ?
V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very good news that James is going to visit Blake, Sue. Hard to believe that Blake is almost one and his daddy is going for a visit. I’m sure the time away visiting Blake and his friends will be good for James. Molly is going to miss him but she will be in great hands with you and Scoty. I’m sure you will love your time alone with Molly. Have fun! 🐾🐾

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very pleased to hear James is going to visit Blake, also to catch up with some of his mates.
Yes I made rockcakes and took some for Laura and James,I added some chopped walnuts nuts so I suggested to Laura not to give any to Finley, don't want the little man to choke, she agreed.
Molly will miss James but I'm sure she'll get plenty of love and fun and games with you.
W


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Very quiet in the kitchen the last few hours. Well, I cannot sleep again tonight and I have a rotten headache. No hot toddy for me tonight. Just had a bit read and going to head to bed. Night night all and I hope to catch up with you all later. 💤 💤 

W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

What??? Sandra, I can’t believe you are still up!! I hope you are able to sleep tonight and you get rid of that rotten headache. Was busy earlier today getting the cucumbers, onions and red peppers ready for the relish. Jim decided to grind everything up tonight so we will be ready to cook it tomorrow morning. Not sure where everyone else is hiding! lol
Sweet dreams! 🥰🥰💕💕


XYZ or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A late morning for me, didn’t get out of bed until 9 am. No excuse apart from enjoying my sleep too much. Sorry to hear about your headache Sandra, these headaches must be driving you mad. Do you drink lots of water during the day, you aren’t dehydrated are you ?
We are going into big town today to get Scoty‘s xrays and CT scan ready for his surgery. Will do some shopping afterwards which will be a change from ordering groceries online.
Bonnie, it sounds like you’ve got a good production line going there with Jim helping too. 
B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Bed sounds very inviting right about now —- it’s only 9 pm though. lol You must have needed the rest Sue. Good to have a lay in every once in awhile. Scott’s surgery will be here before we know it! Hope you have a great day. 🥰🥰 
Sandra must have gone to sleep —- finally.
Yes, our production line (of two) does very well. lol Looks like we have about 2 1/2 batches, probably around 20 — 16 oz. jars. I’ll report back tomorrow! lol

C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Vegan foods. How about a salad?

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Watercress and salmon sandwich for me Sandy. What kind of salad is your favourite ?
XYZA


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Actually I like chickpeas, red onions, no tomatoes, carrots falafel etc. Use to like going to Whole Foods they had a good salad bar.

B


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Blinking not much sleep last night and feel really tired today with that manky headache still there. I am currently taking antibiotics for a sinus infection and I think it will probably gets worse before it gets better. All sent to try me! I have two of my grand kids tomorrow and thursday so I need to get some sleep tonight. DH has offered to sleep in the spare bedroom so I do stand a chance. Shopping done and might have a little nap this afternoon once I have spoken to my friend on the phone. My youngest son is paying a brief visit on friday night and he is taking me out for lunch on saturday and then back to his apartment. I miss him so much and I am so looking forward to seeing him.

C


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Can't bare headaches Sandra. I never used to get a headache, but over the past three years I do get them. About two or three a week. They start in the afternoon and are with me all evening. I hate them and taking the painkillers makes me feel ill.

Nothing seems to help. I sleep with a cold pack on my head. Not a pretty sight.

I have to think to myself it could be worse I suppose. Don't know if it is the meds I take that causes them or maybe I need to see an osteopath and get my neck clicked.

Off out to my knitting pals at the garden centre for a cuppa and chat.

D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Delightful that you are off to the garden to knit. It is to hot here. Our knit events are inside. 

E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Everyone try to stay cool today and drink lots of water! Headaches seem to be the norm Jeannie, not sure why? I hope you have a wonderful time with your knitting group. Is it hot by you Sandy? We’re gearing up for a scorcher today. BTW, we made four batches of relish yesterday —- 27 pints! 🥒🥒 That’s it for this season! lol
Have a wonderful day everyone! ☀☀😎😎
I hope Sandra is enjoying her time with her granddaughters. 🥰🥰

F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Forever hot Bonnie. ha ha. Bad rain storms last night. Hope the weather is good by you. 

G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Good and sunny so far Sandy, but the humidity is starting to roll in and it is only 9 am! Yes, I do “remember” the warmth of Florida —- missing it, not been since fall of 2019! Not sure if we will be going again this year? Missing lots of kitchen ladies —- Joan, Ann, Jan, Sue is probably sleeping —- hope everyone is well.

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Here I am, I've been to have my regular hearing check, the lady told me to consider having new hearing aids because the ones I have are 5 years old and out of warranty. I asked her to show me some options, I chose middle of the range and can collect them when it's convenient, I'll need to have them regulated to my hearing when I go.
I's so hot again even though there is a good cool breeze, no rain forecast but wish it would, we need it badly.
I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I’m glad you are okay Jan, it has been pretty quiet the last few days! Nice to get new hearing aids, I still have two years to go before I can get new ones. 😥😥
Have you heard from Joan lately? When is this weather going to end? You have been dealing with it longer than we have and Sandy always has hot weather!! ☀☀ We MAY get some rain tonight! 🙏🙏

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Joan has been quiet for a few days, maybe she's catching up with knitting her dolls clothes.
My dil sent me a text to say , she saw on Face book that a local hospital is in urgent need for knitted squares forthe special care baby unit, they are only 10 cm square, you make two-- one for baby one for new Mum , then they swap them round to get the smell of each other, it is supposed to help with bonding.
I've made a few, and are so easy to do while watching TV. 
K


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Knitting squares that size wouldn’t take long, for sure. Great way to use up bits and pieces. What a wonderful idea! Joan is always busy knitting her doll clothes. Watching TV and knitting and staying cool. This weather certainly has drained all of you British ladies, our weather has been up and down, so we have had a bit of a break!

L


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Lovely day with two of the grand daughters. We had a walk to the park and then did a lot of painting. One of them helped to make carrot and coriander soup for tea. A baking session is planned for tomorrow morning and then they will be back home for 4pm. Catch up later.

M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

M and M’s they come in every color at the M and M stores. Wish I could just some of you for tea time. 

N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Not sure when the rain is going to roll in —- tornado warnings out for some areas! Enjoy your time with your granddaughters Sandra and happy baking tomorrow. Love M & M’s Sandy, will have to look for some next time I’m at the store.

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh yes, I love m & m’s too, especially the peanut ones. I like smarties too, in fact I like any chocolate   
Im off to get an MRI today for my spine. I haven‘t had one since 2015 so they want to see if there’s any change since the last one. Scoty got his X-ray and CT scan on Tuesday so that’s two trips into big town this week. At least it’s a nice sunny day today.
Yes, I was wondering where Joan was too, hope everything is ok.
P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Peanut M & M’s are soooo yummy Sue, I’m with you! Good luck with your MRI. Looks like Scoty is getting closer to his replacements with his XRay and CT Scan. Great that you are having nice weather. We’re still waiting for the rain —- nothing yet! lol I was in the pool tonight but figured I better get out, the sky was pretty black and I don’t move that fast! lol

Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Question has anyone here been to Switzerland? I’m doing a paper on the country and I thought I would ask. It looks beautiful! Tell me about the weather and climate if you been there. Also anything else. Thanks.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Right place to ask might be in General Chit Chat if you don’t get any response from the kitchen. Sorry Sandy, I haven’t been to Switzerland, looks beautiful and very interesting. Good luck with your paper! Please keep us posted with your success.

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

BonnieP said:


> Right place to ask might be in General Chit Chat if you don’t get any response from the kitchen. Sorry Sandy, I haven’t been to Switzerland, looks beautiful and very interesting. Good luck with your paper! Please keep us posted with your success.
> 
> S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Swiss chocolate mmmm, I have never been there.
Had an email from Joan, she and Dave are ok, they have been busy, trips to town and Dave a check up at hospital, but all ok. 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

That’s good to know that Joan and Dave are ok. I was going to send a message today but we haven’t been home long. It’s nice to go into big town but even nicer to get home. I had the MRI so will have to wait until I see my doctor for the results.
We got a lovely homecoming from Molly, she was so excited and was trying to climb up our legs. We’ve had lovely cuddles and licks from her.
She‘s going to miss her daddy when he leaves tomorrow for his trip to Queensland. 
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U and Scoty have been busy going to the big town twice in one week, glad you got your MRI scan done, and Scotys replacements are getting closer.
Molly is certainly going to miss her dady, but with you and Scoty giving her cuddles and treats she be alright.
Still hot and muggy here, we had a few spots of rain, but I've deen a fly piddle more lol.
Hair do today,I'll be glad to get it done, it's looking a bit untidy, maybe a tiny trim will help, 
V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very good news about Joan and Dave. Thank you Jan for keeping us updated. Yes, a visit to the hairdresser for a trim and fresh do does wonders for us, doesn’t it? lol
Molly will definitely miss James while he is gone, you and Scoty will have to go out one at a time so she won’t be alone. 🐾🐾 Definitely nice to get out and shop or do other things but it is nice to get back home. 
Well, we didn’t get any rain either Jan, at least you got a few drops! Very humid and overcast so maybe today. ☔☔ Love the weather forecasters!

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Well Bonnie, Scoty has got Molly in to the habit of coming shopping with us. He puts her into his old backpack but wears it on the front and she looks really comfy. It’s only if we go into the supermarket that he will sit outside with her, or doctors appointments though I think she would be good therapy for some patients who are waiting to see the doctor. 
It’s a wet day here and quite cool, a few more of my daffodils are coming out which is so lovely to see.
Im sure James is looking forward to having some warm weather in Queensland for the next 10 days.
XYZA


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Ahhhh, that is so sweet Sue —- Scoty and his buddy “walking” around and enjoying the scenery. I’m sure Molly would make a lovely therapy dog. 🐾🐾
Apparently we got a 1/2 barrel of rain last night and a downpour while I was cleaning up after dinner. lol
Lovely to see your daffodils blooming, it will soon be spring! ☀☀ lol
i hope James has wonderful weather on his trip to Queensland and he has fun visiting Blake making lots of memories!

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautician who brought her dog to work with her. Her dog's name was Kramer. This dog was the size of Molly maybe he was the same breed, I don't remember. Anyway, Kramer was the friendliest dog. My friend use to do hair at an assistance living home. The elderly use to love to hold her dog while she, their hair. Kramer had a regular job just like his Master. LOL
C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Coming along to work is great for the dog and owner —- bonus —- lots of attention! That is a wonderful story Ann, thanks for sharing! Love the name! 🐾🐾 lol


D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dear little Molly sitting all comfy with grandpa while shopping Sue, brilliant idea tell Scoty.
Ann what a lovely story about Kramer, I'm sure he brought a lot of joy to the residents.
Lucky you Bonnie getting all that lovely rain in the barrel, I've been out in the garden early this morning giving my pots and tubs a good drink, I've got an idea we will be getting a hosepipe ban very soon, parts of the country already have. I've filled buckets and watering cans in readiness, also will use washing up water if it comes to it.
I've had a request for more rock cakes lol,-- so thats what I'll be doing this morning while it's a bit cool, going to be another scorcher later, grrrr
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Expecting more rain here tonight and into tomorrow. James’s flight leaves around 7 pm so he headed off earlier. I’m going to miss him, we’ve got so used to having him around but he’s only going for 10 days. Molly is lying on our bed fast asleep, she normally sleeps on James’s bed so it’s going to be interesting tonight.
Ann, that was a nice story about Kramer, it would have been lovely for the clients to be able to cuddle him. It’s surprising how many people stop us in the street and ask can they pat Molly and of course, she loves all the attention.
Save some rock cakes for us girls in the kitchen please Jan.  
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'fraid all the rockies are spoken for Sue, lol -- but I'll make another batch just for you girls, AND they'll have Lauras chooks eggs in them . Finley loves to go with her to feed them and makes 'chicken noises' lol
I've a feeling Molly will sleep on yours and Scotys bed while James is away lol.
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Great for Finley to have some pet chickens. I bet he loves helping mummy find the eggs and feed the chooks. There’s a shortage of eggs in Australia, not sure why. I’m sure we can’t blame that on Covid. Also, iceberg lettuce are in short supply, they are costing around $10 IF you can find any. That’s because of all the rain and floods on the mainland, so many crops were destroyed. I can do without lettuce, l can think of other things to spend $10 on. 
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hope James has a good trip and the weather is kind to him. If Molly is anything like the dogs we had they would go to whoever was available for a fuss, except one who stuck to me like glue and howled the first time I left her at the groomer! i hope Molly doesn't do that.
Good that Laura has her own chicken eggs, Jan nice to have them fresh.
We have our new water heater being installed today, I'm told he will be here all day! I shall be pleased to wash my hair in warm water again!!! Dave had to fit new workings in the toilet cistern and the 6mth old microwave went wrong, fortunately the company replaced it with a new one. "They" say things happen in threes, I sincerely hope that is it for a while. 
No sign of rain I think we'll all be on a hosepipe ban soon.

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

It’s lovely to see you back in the kitchen Joan, Jan mentioned you had been busy with appointments etc. That’s good that your new water heater is finally getting installed, lovely hot shower for you later.
I think the weather forecast for Brisbane tomorrow is around 25 degrees so much, much warmer than here. Bec lives three hours north of Brisbane and it’s usually warmer up there. She phoned James this morning to say that Blake now has tonsillitis, the poor little man seems to be catching everything right now. Hope he cheers up when he sees his Daddy.
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

It's good to have you back in the kitchen Joan You were lucky to get your microwave replaced. 
You must be looking forward to having hot water again, as you just said all these repair jobs come at once, lets hope that's it.
J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Joan, wonderful to have you back in the kitchen, you were missed. I agree, everything happens at once, it will be nice to have hot water again and they sure don’t make microwaves like they used to. Good news that you have another new microwave. Lucky Finley growing up with chickens, Jan, I’m sure it must be cute watching him collect the eggs. Eggs are expensive here too, Sue, during the pandemic they were around $6.00 a dozen! The prices have evened out a bit, I picked up an 18 pack this week for $3.88! Everything is sooo expensive! Our lettuce was around $4.00 for a head, used to be around $1.25! When will it end?
Poor Blake, he can’t catch a break, I hope he recovers soon from his tonsillitis. I‘m sure James will have a wonderful warm holiday while visiting Blake.
Jan, you’re going to have to open your own rock cake shop! It might keep you “busy” and out of trouble! lol
It is very humid out there this morning, hoping for more rain! ☔☔

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just off to post the little squares for the special care babies, popped a note in with my email address to say let me know if you need more.
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kind of you to help new mums and their babies Jan.

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely idea of knitting the squares Jan, one for mum and one for baby. How many have you managed to knit ?
Just got into bed with Scoty AND Molly, not sure if it’s a good idea so far as she wants to play. Just like a toddler, trying to get them to sleep
M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Making squares Jan must keep you busy in between making rock cakes! Sue, I don’t think you will get much sleep with Molly in bed with you and Scoty! lol Night, night!

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Night Night Sue - sweet doggie dreams!!  

Thought everything was going well with the new water heater but a part of the kit was faulty and has to be replaced so cold water still until Thursday, Hey ho!!

O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Oh I see cloudy skies here today. Of course humid as ever. 

P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Putting rain off for another day Sandy! We got a “brief shower” this morning, maybe half a cup, that’s all!! ☔☔ The humidity is getting worse here, supposed to be bad for the weekend! 😥😥😎😎

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite amazed to say that once the bedroom lamps were turned off, Molly went straight off to sleep.
She lay at the bottom of the bed and didn’t move all night, despite me going to the bathroom at 2am. In fact I had to wake her at 7.30 for her to go outside for a wee.
James arrived in Brisbane on time, he got upgraded to Business Class on the flight. He said there’s no way we will travel in Cattle Class again. Haha, if only.
Joan, sorry to hear there won’t be any hot showers yet. Just as well the weather is still warm there  
R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Really pleased to hear that Molly settled down last night for you Sue, even though you were up for a pee break! lol Lucky James getting upgraded to Business Class, nice way to travel and that he arrived in Brisbane on time! Great start to his stay in Brisbane. 
So sorry to hear that you are still without hot water Joan. Fingers crossed the part will be in next week. 😥😥

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Silly me I was thinking maybe that Sue crawled into James' bed for the night. I am glad all three of you made it through the night sleeping together. Joan, I know you want to cool off, but one needs a warm shower no matter what kind of weather we are having. 
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

This CD I borrowed from the library is a teen who started playing the piano when she was only 5 years old. No singing just the piano playing It really does sound wonderful. 

U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

U are right Sandy, nice listening to someone playing the piano with nobody singing, very soothing.

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wish I had continued to have piano lessons as a child but the teacher was so strict. If you made a mistake, she would rap your knuckles with a ruler. It would be nice to be able to play the piano and have singalongs and a knees up😃😃
Can any of you girls play the piano ? 
XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You must be running out of patience with all these things going wrong Joan, but they say patience is a virtue lol.
Nice cool breeze yesterday and looks to be the same today, so I've done lots of much needed jobs around the house, main one hoovering Lunas hair off the stairs. She has a long coat so it catches on each step, and she races up and down as if the devil is chasing her lol.
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A big job, hoovering up cat hair. Colin liked to sit on the back of the sofa and I did buy a small hand held pet vac which was useful to keep the sofa clean. Molly doesn’t shed hair, being part poodle she’s curly. She’s letting me comb her to keep the tangles at bay though it’s hard trying to do her belly, she thinks I’m playing and tries grabbing the comb.
Do you find that Luna goes a bit batty when it’s windy outside ? Colin used to run around the house and sometimes up the curtains   
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

By ekk Sue, when it's windy, or if Luna gets a skittish 5 minutes she's like a whirling dervish lol,
You are lucky that Molly doesn't shed her coat, we used to have a Husky , and it's a wonder he wasn't bald, I was forever hoovering, and even though I groomed him he still used to shed .I had a love hate relationship with him. I was told by the breeder that if he lived in a kennel outside he wouldn't shed his coat, but he was our pet and no way would we have him live outside.
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Be with you there Jan with the cat hair on the stairs, Nikolai's top coat is long and he chases up and down the stairs like the devil is after him, Sue my Mum used say the cat had the wind up his tail when he went batty when it was windy!! A cooler day here 

I must admit I was disappointed yesterday but these things are sent to try us Ann. We must be saving on the gas bill...

C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Crumbs Jan! we've overlapped again!!!  

D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Crying shame Joan, you just want/need hot water! Fingers crossed for Thursday. No piano playing for me, wish I could play something. lol Both children played musical instruments in band and son taught himself piano, got his degree in music, teaches piano and works for The Royal Conservatory of Music. 

D


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Don't know when we will get our new internet connection up and running. No sign of an engineer. No customer service at all. Been out for three weeks now. Doesn't say much for the company when they never ring you back.

Very frustrating to have to use this old system whilst we are waiting.

Never mind not the end of the world. Went out for a nice mooch around the shops yesterday and enjoyed the weather. It is sunny but not too hot down here now. Just how we like it. Perfect camping weather they say. 

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Didn't learn any musical instruments, but I wish I could play piano. Bonnie your son is so clever to teach himself to play a piano and is now getting the benefit of it, well done him.
I've just had to put a cardigan on, I think it's warmer out than indoors. I've started a little pink beanie hat for a friends daughter who has a baby girl in September. She wants to put it on the baby when it's born because the ones hospital nurse puts on the baby are not always very nice, or don't fit. I agree with her , because when Pascale sent me a photo of Ollie in hospital the hat they put on him looked like a pimple on a molehill lololol ( a saying of my Mums ) lol
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Cooking game has been going on for a long time. 

D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Every baby seems to get a “hospital beanie” now and some of them look like a pimple on a molehill Jan! lol Love your Mum’s saying! I know your beanie will be perfect especially in pink, I guess it won’t take too long to make up.
Thank you Jan, yes our son is a musician at heart.
Poor Jeannie, I hope you get your new internet connection up and running soon, very frustrating for sure. It certainly doesn’t look like they are very customer oriented.

F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

For sure Sandy, we have been going strong in the kitchen for over three years now!! Congrats to all, we have made lots of new friends here! 🥰🥰 A big thank you to Joan for starting this thread! xo

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Grateful all we kitchen ladies are to Joan, if she hadn't started the thread we wouldn't have met and formed the friendship we have. Three cheers for Joan, she's a star.
H
🥳


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Hot Saturday here today. I think it’s Hurricane season. 

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm enjoying a nice cool Saturday afternoon, because next week we are in for another BIG heatwave
J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Just checked our temp —- 32C at 10:00 a.m.! Scorcher today and tomorrow in store for us. ☀
I hope you don’t have too many hurricanes this year Sandy, as some of them are pretty brutal! It’s always hot in Florida! lol
Enjoy your “cooler” weather Jan as you prepare for another hot spell! Maybe some rain in the forecast?
Yes, Joan is a Super Star! ⭐⭐

K


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Coffee pot!


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kind of funny. Pumpkin season is here already in the states. Just saw a ad for Oreo pumpkin cookies. 

L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Laughing, pumpkin season already? 🎃🎃 WOW, a ways to go till Halloween! lol
Are the Oreo pumpkin cookies new, I don’t remember seeing them before? The next ads will be for Christmas! lol

M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

MMM I think they bought them back after 5 years. Believe me all the pumpkins are coming out in August.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

No way, mind you I haven’t been around any farms to see if they are getting ready to harvest.
If I ever get back across the border, I’ll look for the pumpkin Oreos! Thanks Sandy!


O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Oh we have a few. I did help a pumpkin patch a few times putting out the pumpkins. Some of them are very heavy. It was fun.
P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Pumpkins —- reminds me I better get back to my son’s pumpkin sweater! lol
Halloween will be here before you know it! 🎃🎃
It must have been fun helping out at the pumpkin patch Sandy, I’m sure some of them were heavy! 🎃🎃

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite intrigued by the sweater you are making for your son Bonnie. He sounds like a lot of fun, will he wear it when he’s performing ? You must send a photo when it’s finished.
Not envious to hear that the hot weather is returning for my kitchen pals. It’s a nice sunny morning here with the temperature 7 degrees and an expected high of 12. The fire is on and it’s nice and warm inside.
Jeannie, that’s not good that you’re having to wait this long to get the internet on, I hope they give you a discount for all the messing around.
Yes, three cheers for Joan for starting the kitchen game


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Really not sure why Ryan wants the pumpkin sweater. 🎃🎃 lol He will wear it, I think he wants to wear it Halloween week for work. He is still working remotely. I’ll get a pic when I finish it. I’m using a fair isle pattern but just doing plain orange. I used to use a fair isle pattern for my daughter (years ago) when she wore leggings. Anyone remember the girls wearing long sweaters over leggings? It was pretty hot today Sue, 7 sounds nice —- for a few hours! lol
Have you heard how James is making out on his visit? 
Poor Jeannie, I agree and hope they try to mend bridges, not a nice way to start with a new customer.

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sure do remember the sweaters over leggings. I had the ski type pants with the elastic strip underneath the sole, can’t recall what they were called. My sister who is three years older than me made a beautiful fair isle sweater when she was around 17 but never wore it as it was too itchy. Such a shame as she had put so much work into it. I’ve never been able to wear woollen garments for the same reason. Mum used to knit lots of long line sweaters for me but must have been acrylic. Had it been invented in the 60’s ? 
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Thinking back, not sure about “acrylic” back in the ‘60’s, there probably was but not like we know it now. I had black ski pants too with the strap under the foot and a blue “fuzzy” regular sweater. lol Weren’t we special?? lol
That was a real shame that your sister put all that work into the sweater and it was too itchy. I’m getting itchy thinking about it. I can’t wear wool either. lol

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Unsure what happened to the sweater, it stayed in her bottom drawer for as long as I can remember. The main colour was deep red and the fair isle colours were blue and white, it really was lovely to look at. My mum in law made me a couple of fair isle jumpers in cream acrylic with blue in one and pinks in the other. That’s when we lived on the border of NSW and Victoria in 1985 and we got very cold winters. She was an avid knitter but a heavy smoker and when her parcels arrived from the UK, there was always the odour of cigarettes. Everything had to be washed and air dried before wearing.  
She was a lovely mum in law, even when her son and I split up.
V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sounds wonderful Bonnie. I’m impressed that you know how to do fair isle knitting. I want to learn that sometime.

T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Thank you Sandy, I know you can do it, give it a try. The colours of the sweater sound very nice Sue. Yuck, I hate the smell of smoke, it must have been terrible looking at a beautiful knitted items and then have to wash them before wearing. 😥😥 Very nice that you were able to have a relationship with your mum in law even after you split with her son.
I’m off to bed shortly, night all!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U have a nice sleep Bonnie. I must admit, I always look forward to bedtime, I love my sleep. 
It’s garbage collection day tomorrow so we’ve just taken the bins down to the road. Molly came with us on her lead, she had to sniff every blade of grass on the way. I think she must have bloodhound in her.
James caught up with some of his friends yesterday then had a meal out with one mate and his girlfriend at a Mexican restaurant. Today he is visiting his dad and sisters which will be nice. He’s heading north tomorrow to see his son. I hope Blake is on the mend as he’s got tonsillitis ( I think I’ve already mentioned that). He will have to get better for his upcoming birthday party. 
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Vivid memories of the sixties, I was into mini skirts, hot pants and trouser suits. I remember making a plum coloured three piece suit of tailored trousers, jacket and long sleeved tunic. I don't not remember leggings and sweaters. Maybe not quite my era. Not sure that acrylic was around then but there was courtelle and Bri-nylon. I can't wear !00% wool either although I can get away with somemixes!

Glad James is having a good time catching up and hope Blake is over his tonsillitis. Not nice for the little chap is it Sue.

I guess it is the poodle in Molly that makes her nosey all of our poodles were the same. Once when we were on holiday we were walking passed someone's house and Jamie bounced along on his hind legs so that he could see over the wall! I hope no-one was watching from the window.

Have a lovely sleep Bonnie. 

W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Well, here I am again! lol Thanks ladies, I slept quite well, ready for another hot day. Good to hear that James has been spending time visiting his mates and dad. I really hope that poor Blake is over his tonsillitis. Not very nice for anyone especially a little one.
So many different fashions during the ‘60’s Joan. I had my ski pants in the early ‘60’s and I do remember wearing hot pants, three piece trouser suits etc. in the mid to late ‘60’s. Weren’t we the best dressed then? lol
Molly sounds like Archie having to check everything and everyone out, he is part poodle too. It has to be the breed. He is very gentle and looooves attention! lol
Have a wonderful day ladies. 

XYZ or A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

You are right Bonnie there was lot of fashion going on in the sixties, we did look smart then though didn't we? At least we thought we did. I don't get the modern trend of ripped jeans etc...
Poodles are a lovely breed. The breeder who also ran a rescue where came from said they we dogs but little people, that was certainly true in our case.
Glad you had a good sleep, Enjoy your day!

ZA


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Also had mini skirts and hot pants and long white boots. Also jump suits which were awkward when you needed the bathroom, practically had to undress. I remember the wonder bras coming out too. I liked those as they certainly gave my small boobs a boost   
Then the maxi dresses came out and floppy hats. I think the fashions back then were lovely, not like todays with those awful torn jeans.
B


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Blimey! I’ve only been away a couple of days and you‘re all talking about mini skirts etc. I wore those and also hot pants. A pair of green suede hot pants, green tights and a green blouse. I was super slim back then and I must have looked like a stick of celery!!! Haha! A girl in the 60’s - I always loved all of the fashions back then. I can remember having platform shoes in the early 70’s and fell over several times but it was great. Back then the falls didnt matter, haha! 

I was never keen on the maxi dresses though as i am only 5ft 3in and they made me look dumpy and frumpy. 

My youngest son went back last night after a short break. He arrived on Friday night and we went out for lunch yesterday. i had a few tears once I had waived him off but he promises to come back soon. I miss him so much.

Going to do a bit knitting this afternoon and bake a ginger cake later. Take care all.

C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Couldn't wear maxi skirts either Sandra - I was barely 5ft 3in and didn't look right either, but I made the most of hot pants and mini skirts. I'm sure you didn't look like a stick of celery though! I never had platform shoes they weren't right for pram and pushchair walks and we didn't go out much in the evenings either then.

I know how you feel about your son's visits - We haven't seen our daughter since May, she works full time and is Wiltshire and we are in London/Kent. Too far for a day trip. I do miss her so.

I'd like a slice of ginger cake please is it the type that you slice and add butter?

D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Do you remember talking about Pumpkins yesterday. Joann’s Crafts has a one sale on pumpkins today. he he he 

E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Exactly what we need Sandy, pumpkins! lol I hadn’t noticed Joann’s ad, but I see Mary Maxim also has pumpkin crafts and even started with some Christmas crafts. Oh no, where has the time gone? 
Nice that you had a visit with your youngest son Sandra and it is sad when they leave but he did promise to come back. How was your visit with your granddaughters Sandra? Joan, that is a long time that you haven’t seen Susan,I hope she can visit soon. 
I’m with you ladies about wearing maxi dresses, it looked like I didn’t have any height at all, my torso just sitting on my feet! Loved our fashions back in the day, simple and very stylish! lol Looks like we are all shorties in the kitchen. lol Maybe the others will let us know about their height too. Loved platform shoes too —- bare feet or flats work best for me now! lol
Oh yes Sue, the famous jumpsuits —- what were we thinking? lol


F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Fun to reminisce about the “old” days Joan. I don’t like the ripped jeans (big bucks) either. I would like my pants to last not look like they belong in the rag bag! lol I agree poodles are a lovely breed, very gentle and very loving.
I had a pretty good sleep, thank you. Already 32C outside, peeled the potatoes, Jim cut up some beans and I got the ribs ready to go in the slow cooker, too hot to bbq today.
Save me a piece of ginger cake too Sandra.


G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ginger cake for me too please Sandra, I can eat it with a cuppa and watch my robot clean the crumbs and cat hair up LOL.-- Yes, it's working, my eldest son came to see me this morning and set it up for me.
I can't believe how it knows where to go, it even puts itself back in it's dock to re-charge, technology at it's best.
H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Happy Days for Jan, her robot cleaner is up and running! Amazing how these things are programmed, too bad we can’t programme people like that! lol
Enjoy your new “toy” Jan and please keep us posted with the joys of it! 
Looks like Sandra may have to make more cake as the kitchen ladies are asking for a piece! Happy baking Sandra!!

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I’d really love a piece of ginger cake too please Sandra, it’s one of my favourite cakes, yum.
Yes, I’m a little shortie too, even more so these days as I was 5’3 and now I’m 5’1. It’s a pity the girth of my body hasn’t shrunk too  
I had platform shoes too, one pair were lime green which matched my bloomer dress and shorts. It was a mini dress but the matching bloomer type shorts were worn so that they peeked outfrom underneath the hem. Sounds frightful but I thought I looked really cool. I remember buying the shoes from a posh retailer in Chester, England. Mum and I had gone for a day out to Chester and she was horrified that I had picked lime green shoes. I had a paper round back then and had my own spending money so I got to buy the shoes. I had a couple of mini pinafore dresses too which I wore with high neck Victorian style blouses. Oh, those were the days.
I had a message from James earlier to say he’s on his way up to Bec and Blake’s now. He‘ ll let me know when he arrives. I’m really missing him and he’s only been gone three days
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just though I would send a photo of Molly. She’s going to golf with Scoty this morning as it’s a lovely morning and he’s only playing 9 holes. She’s wearing her little cap though you can’t really see it very well, Scoty has ordered her a pink one too. She loves riding in the golf cart.
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Knit Molly a sweater. She needs to stay warm.
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Looking to do that Sandy and I’ve been looking at patterns for her. She’s wearing her warm jacket this morning but a knitted one would be nice. The photo of her in the golf cart was taken a few weeks ago, she looks a bit smaller than she does now. I bet she will come home pretty tired as she gets so much attention from Scoty‘s golf mates.
M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Making me laugh Sue!! Molly looks like the QUEEN sitting in the golf cart! I’m sure she loves the attention from Scoty’s fellow golfers. 
I bet you looked pretty hot back in the day in your “hot” outfits! I can see your mum cringing as you bought the shoes! lol My dad used to say —- you’re wearing the belt, where is the rest of the skirt!! lol So funny to look back and laugh. Another shortie in the group! How about you Sandy —- are you in our shortie club? lol
Good to hear that James is heading to see Blake and Bec. Time will pass quickly and he’ll be home before you know it. 
I agree Sandy, Molly needs a colourful sweater for when she goes to the golf course.

N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nachos with guacamole. Do you mean being short? Yes I am!
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh aren’t we lucky, we’re all petite and sweet.   
P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Petite and sweet! I love it Sue! 🥰🥰
A perfect description! lol

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

''Kool'' little girl in her nice warm coat ,she has such a dear little face I love her . A pink hat will look prretty on her-- Good to hear James is enjoying himself, you are bound to miss him Sue, he's been back with you for quite a while now. I hope little Blake is better when he gets to see him.
Going shopping on the bus with a friend this morning, we have an Aldi nearby so we are going to have a nosey. I'll be looking for the chocolate 'sea shells', I've had them before, Belgian chocolate, mmm.
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lapse in time zones lol-- I'm well out of order with the letters letters, it's 8.00am here so you have been chatting while I#ve been sleeping.


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Queen Molly - she is beautiful and looks at home in the golf cart.

I had a wonderful 2 days with the grand daughters last week. Here is the painting that one of them did while here. She is 14 years old and I think a budding artist. They are with their dad this week and visiting London on one of the days.

Jan - I bet you have fun with the robot running around the floor. How does Luna like it?

Meeting an old friend for lunch today and a good catch up - its been months since we met.

Catch up later

R


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

(Whoops sorry alphabet out of sync again) ! Doh!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really lovely painting your g/daughter did Sandra, she's certainly got talent, I hope she keeps up with her painting.
Luna hasn't 'met' the robot yet, I'm sure curiosity will kick in when she does see it lol.
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sandra, your granddaughters painting is amazing. I love the way she has captured the eye of the cat, looks so real. Enjoy your lunch out with your friend.
Jan, have you named your robot ? It will be interesting to see how Luna reacts, maybe you can train her to ride on it ? Oh you are lucky having an Aldi nearby as they do sell gorgeous chocolates. For some reason, Tasmania hasn’t got any Aldi stores yet the mainland has plenty. It would be good to have some competition as Coles and Woolworths are the only major players here.
Yes, Molly does look like a Queen though she’s just been told off for getting into my coffee dregs. I always have a latte after dinner and it was sitting on the little table next to my recliner. It was mainly froth in the mug but she got her face into it and scoffed the lot. I was only away for a minute or two  
She came home from golf and went straight to her bed, she was so tired, all the fresh air and pats she got. It’s hard to be cross with her for too long when I look at her little face.
Enjoy your trip into town Jan.
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your granddaughter’s painting Sandra. I agree, she has talent and hope she is able to continue as she grows older! Enjoy your lunch.
Jan, you must name your robot and it will be interesting to see how Luna reacts —- who knows she might like to go for a ride. lol I hope you find your chocolate. Yummy!
Sue, I hope you weren’t too cross with sweet Queen Molly after the coffee incident! I’m sure she was pooped after her outing with Scoty.
Up a bit earlier today (5:15) to make bread —- in the bread machine! It is very muggy out there today, supposed to get rain but nothing yet. Have a wonderful day ladies!

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U must have a lovely aroma in your kitchen Bonnie with the smell of bread baking. I must admit, I do miss my bread machine but I think it would encourage us too much to eat more bread. Especially when I used to slice it like door stops
Molly is sleeping on the sofa and looks so angelic so no, I can’t stay cross with her. Her cuddly snuggles are so good when she’s sleepy.
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very good shop at Lidl, got all I needed and more besides !-- Didn't get chocolates, but found a box of 6 ''Cornettos'' ( Lidls own ) I had one when I got home and their icecream is better than Walls.
I love the smell of home baked bread, but like you Sue, if I had a bread machine I'd be like a Roly Poly lady lol. and I do NOT want any more inches round my waist (what waist ) lol.

W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

White chocolate chips in the granola


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Xtra chocolate chips in my ganola please.
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra ice cream cones for Jan. What, no chocolate, you’ve got self control my dear. Actually I thought you said you were going to Aldis, not Lidl but as long as you got yourself some nice treats then who cares ? I’ve just finished off some Old Gold rum n raisin chocolate that I’ve got hidden in my knitting basket. That basket comes in handy, even if I haven’t done much knitting recently   
YZA


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yes extra ice cream! I saw a licorice cone with a licorice ice cream inside the cone. It was all black licorice. Oh my! 

Z A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

A lovely aroma coming from the kitchen for sure! I don’t eat the bread, Jim does and he can afford to gain a few pounds. lol All this talk about chocolate and ice cream (licorice too) makes me want some and it’s not even 10 a.m.! lol That’s okay, ice cream is good any time. I hope nobody finds your secret stash of chocolate Sue. How could you stay cross with Molly with that sweet face? lol

B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Baked cookies I smell. 

C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Cookies, should bake some, yummy!! What kind of cookies do you smell Sandy?


D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dust free house at Jan's

Sandra that is a lovely picture from your g/daughter. 

Yes Sue we seem to have seem to several of us - short and sweet!!

Been busy today including going with Dave for a doctors check up. Tomorrow he has to go on his own to Guys hospital in London for a MRI scan.
You all seem to be busy too baking shopping and so on. Tired now I'll catch up tomorrow.

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Extra sleep for Joan after a busy day. Hope all goes well with Dave’s MRI and he doesn’t get messed around at his appointment.
Bonnie, such self control at not eating the home baked bread. I would have to at least nibble on a bit of it, just to try it of course 
Sandy, that must have looked a frightful thing, black cone with black ice cream. I don’t mind some licorice but oh, that’s too much for me to even contemplate.
It’s another sunny but cold morning here, we are taking Molly out later to her favourite pup cup cafe
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Except for me, I guess I am not short and sweet! I am 5'7"
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Far out Ann, you may not be short but you are definitely sweet   
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Greatly Appreciate! I have been having sinus headaches pretty much daily for the past three weeks. I can't wait until Fall comes so the pollen in the air freezes. I know why my favorite season always been Autumn. 
H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Hi! Lots of rain storms today. mmm Banana Pudding. 

I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I’m laughing at our tall and sweet Ann! lol 🥰🥰 I hope your sinus headaches clear up soon, nothing worse than a sinus headache. 😢😢
I also hope that Dave’s MRI goes well, such a worry for Joan, no wonder she’s exhausted. Sweet dreams Joan. 💕💕
Sandy, I love black licorice too but not sure about a black cone!
Sue, that’s about the only self control I have. The fresh bread doesn’t bother me, I don’t know why. I hope you have a lovely time with Molly at her favourite pup cup cafe! 🐾🐾
Sandy, glad you got some rain, so did we but it has stopped now. ☔☔


J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I was wondering Sandy if you are trying to put together a swap? If you are I might be interested. We had some rainstorms by us and caused some up-rooted trees plus we saw a barn that got hit. 
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jeepers Ann, that would have been scary, seeing the barn get hit, hope nothing got badly damaged.
I too hope your sinus headaches go away. Can you take sinus medication like Sudafed or Sinutab ? I find Sudafed helps when I get sinus problems.
We had a nice trip to the cafe at Beauty Point, it’s called the River Cafe and is in a lovely spot overlooking the Tamar river. Molly got her usual pupcup which she enjoyed, she looked so funny with a milk moustache and beard afterwards. I had a scone with jam and cream and Scoty had a bacon
and egg muffin. Just got home, had a game of tug of war with Molly and now she’s fast asleep. Ahh, peace and quiet 
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Knitting day in the cool lounge today, too hot to do anything else, it's 87 f degrees-- whew !!
Reggie robot has cleaned the floors, so thats all done lol.
That sounds a lovely place for a coffee and bite to eat Sue, Molly will soon get to know the place, if she doesn't already lol.
Hope your headaches soon go away Ann, it must be horrible for you. Sandra can sympathise with you as she has awful headaches doesn't she.
Had a look at the long range weather forecast, we are in for some rain next week, fingers crossed.
L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Lovely cafe for a bite to eat and a pupcup for Molly. 🐾🐾 Reggie robot, is that your name for your cleaner Jan? lol We did have some rain last night — 2 1/2 barrels, Jim is happy! I hope you get rain soon Jan. Everything is so dry and needs a good soaking. Quiet day today, I hope. No physio till next week. Take care of your sinus headaches Ann, can you get something from the doctor?

M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Must be fun for Mollie having her pupcup, no wonder she finished your drink for you Sue.
Looking at our long range weather forecast says Wednesday next week has 50% chance for rain, I hope that goes up a bit by then. Have you noticed that most weeds have stopped growing, not the IVY though some has gone brown. I've put some washing out , I think it will bake dry LOL You are lucky to have some rain Bonnie.
Is Reggie robot light enough to take upstairs Jan?
Ann hope you soon fell better, have you seen a doctor?

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

No problem taking Reggie upsatairs Joan, it's so handy to have him mooch around picking up crumbs and Luna hair instead of getting my cylinder hoover out all the time. Doesn't 'do' the stairs but I can cope with doing that. 
O


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Out in the garden under the umbrella it is perfect. As you might know we have lots of holiday makers down here at the moment. The camping and caravanning sites are full up. Lots of happy families walking around the towns and beaches.
I've got a blackberry crumble in the oven. The fruit and veg is slow this year as everything has been so dry for months. 
Still, looks like we might have a drop of rain next week.


P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Problem with holiday makers etc is that you can’t find parking when you want to go into town. We found that when we lived in Qld in a tourist town, we could never find a parking spot during holidays and weekends. Still, it brought money into the local businesses and was good for the local economy. It was always nice though when we got ‘ our ‘ town back after the tourists had gone home. 
I like the name Reggie the robot Jan. Has Luna met him yet ?
Q


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Quite a lovely lunch out yesterday with an old friend. We had a lovely catch up with salad and quiche at a small cafe and then sat in the shade outside of a pub. Thoroughly enjoyed it and it cheered me up no end. Her daughter is having a baby girl which is due the beginning of December so I bought some lovely wool and a gorgeous pattern. I will get a start when the heat dies down again. 

Thank you everyone for your kind words about my grand daughters painting. She took it home and hopefully her mam (my estranged daughter) will have it framed. I have bought her an acrylic paint set along with some brushes and a canvas for her 15th birthday next month. Sadly her mam doesn’t allow the girls to paint at home because of the mess!!! (grrrr) She can keep them here if she wants or take to her dad’s place.

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really unkind and selfish of your estranged daughter to not allow your lovely g/daughter to paint in the house.She should be very proud of her and encourage her to paint -- maybe she's jealous.
I went for a short walk to the post office this morning and it wasn't as hot as I thought it would be infact there was a nice breeze.
I know what you mean about tourists Jeannie, they seem to park wherever it's convenient for them regardless of others especially in front of a home owners drive or gate way. But as Sue pointed out, it's good for local busines.
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

So I am doing a short presentation on Switzerland today and currency and climate. I hope it goes well.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Good for you Sandj. Hope it all goes well.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hope you found lots of interesting information on Switzerland. I have never been apart from landing on a plane for refuelling and that was in darkness at Zurich. One of my favourite books as a child was Heidi, about a young girl growing up and living with her grandfather in Switzerland.
Glad you enjoyed your lunch with your friend Sandra. Quiche and salad sounds nice on a summers day.
I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Selfish of your daughter not to allow your granddaughters to paint in the house. Tourists are great for the economy but upsetting for those that live there all year long. My SIL had a t-shirt that read I’m not a tourist —- I live here! My girlfriend’s sister also lives in a tourist town and they have “free” parking passes for the residents and visitors have to pay down by the lake. It is nice to get your town “back”. Reggie (I’m like Sue, nice name) will be busy for sure, Jan. Your lunch sounds lovely Sandra —- quiche and salad and happy knitting when the weather permits.
The humidity has dropped here today. ☀☀

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

The same her Sandy, I've just had cheese and onion quiche for my dinner. Hope your presentation on Switzerland went well.

Dave is having a gruelling afternoon/evening. The hospital transport picked him up at 2pm 
for a 3.30 appt for a scan and he is still on his way home at 7.45pm. I hope he gets home soon!
What a shame your g/daughter can't paint at home Sandra. Does she do art at school?

U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

U must be frantic Joan, poor Dave, I hope he made it home. He is really having a rough go of it. 
Sandy, how did your presentation on Switzerland go? I’m sure you did a great presentation! I guess it will be Sandy, Ann, Sue (when she gets up) and myself to carry on overnight. Who knows Sandra may drop in for a visit. lol Night, night to our British friends, sleep well.

V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Very well! I had a great group to work with. I had to explain the Switzerland centimes and franc coins. It was a lot of fun learning about the country!
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Well done Sandy on your successful presentation, maybe you will get to visit Switzerland one day.
Sandra, is your daughter overly house proud, is that what she won’t let the girls paint in the house ?
I had lots of fun with my kids when they were growing up, lots of painting went on. As long as you take time in preparation there isn’t any hassle. Lots of newspapers on the floor or drop sheets and kitchen sink full of soapy water then let the fun begin.
it’s a cold morning here 0 degrees and I’ve got Molly snuggled on me, Scoty has gone to golf. He’s playing in the competition today so 18 holes and too long for Molly. So, it’s a girls day in  
XYZA


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

A big round of applause for Sandy, good to hear your presentation went well! 👏👏
Enjoy your cuddles with Molly, Sue. I’m sure she would have been exhausted if she had gone to golf with Scoty. lol Enjoy your girls day in where it is nice and warm. Brrrrrr…… 🥰🥰

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Been clearing and cleaning the fridge this morning. The veggie and salad drawers needed a good sort out. It’s amazing what lurks in dark corners   James sent me a message he’s off to the park with Blake ( and Bec ). That’s good that they are sharing time together. He sent me a video of Blake playing with the things in the Tupperware drawer, he was having a great time.
C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Crazy what you find hiding in the veggie drawers and the fridge in general! lol A terrible job but it does have to be done. Don’t you have the kitchen fairies come in to do that job, Sue? lol
Nice to hear that James is getting to spend time with Blake and Bec. I’m sure you enjoyed the video of Bake playing in the Tupperware drawer. 🥰🥰

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Didn't have a headache today! I was able to get at washing the clothes and I cleaned up the kitchen. I wasn't ambitious as Sue because I didn't clean out the refrigerator. I still need to do some grocery shopping. Tomorrow, we have a funeral to go to. We went to Ireland twice with Marge. I am surely going to miss her. She lived a very active life almost up to the end. She was 96 when she passed. 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Extending Sympathy to you Ann on the sad passing of your friend. It’s wonderful that Marge was able to live such an active life and managed to travel as well. RIP
F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Friends such as Marge are very rare nowadays, sorry for your loss Ann. RIP Sounds like Marge was a very active senior and was probably lots of fun to be around. Good to hear that you didn’t have a headache today. 👏👏 Here’s hoping it is gone. 

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Family is having her funeral at a Church that isn't a Church anymore. The buildings are still there the Church, convent and School House. The School House was turned into a B& B. The Irish group that we belong to are maintaining the buildings. Marge went all her life to that Church when it was operating. I don't know if they are having an outdoor service or inside the Church. Her daughter told us that they are planning on having three priests for a Communion Service. The Catholic Church doesn't allow a funeral Mass anymore at this site. Makes me laugh because Marge was cutting her own lawn with a rider last summer, I never used a rider or cut grass. Marge was a lot of fun to be around she was daring to do almost anything. 
G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Great memories of Marge! WOW, cutting her grass on a rider, good for her. The Catholic Church has some strange rules. Sounds like it is going to be a big funeral with three priests for a Communion Service.

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hope Dave wasn't too worn out when he arrived home-- what time was it ?-- A very long tiring day for him but he can have a nice relaxing day with you today, both in your recliners, Dave sawing off the zzzzz, and you knitting.
 
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I shall be knitting as it happens Jan - a sleeveless cotton top with with just a little lace to brighten it up. I'll post a picture of it if it works out!!

Dave finally got home just after 8o'c ready for his dinner!! 

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Joan, that was a long day for Dave I’m sure. I bet he was so relieved to get home and have his dinner. Did he say how noisy the MRI machine was ? When I went for mine last week, they put ear plugs plus huge ear phones on me but it still sounded like someone had a Jack hammer in there with me  
I don’t know if they were supposed to have music on for me and they forgot but it was SO noisy. 
Molly and I had a nice girly day today. She let me give her a good comb through, she was half asleep so she didn’t try and grab the comb. She feels nice and soft and fluffy now. She was happy to see her grandpa arriving home from golf this afternoon. Every time she heard a car she went to the window.
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keen hearing from Molly, they soon learn!

Yes Dave was surprised by the noise the MRI machine made. Now the wait to see what they can do if anything...

L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Lucky Molly being able to enjoy a nice comb through. Sue, sounds like you and Molly had a nice “girls day in”. I’m glad to hear that Dave is home safe and sound Joan after a very long day. I hope you get positive results soon. Have a nice quiet and relaxing day, can’t wait to see your cotton top. I’m not sure about MRI noise, it must have driven you mad Sue. 

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mayhem in that machine Bonnie. I think my hearing aids made it louder, I did tell the nurse that I was wearing them. Maybe she didn’t hear me, perhaps she needs some after constantly working with the noisy machine  
Yes, it was nice having a girly day, just Molly and me. She did attempt to give me a head massage when she sat on my head. That’s one of her favourite seats when I’m sat on the recliner, she loves being top dog. Problem is, she starts playing with my hair then starts nibbling on it, I’m going to end up with a bald patch at this rate. I’ll have to start wearing a cap for protection.
N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

National Lazy Day is in the USA so sit back and relax! 

O


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh Sandj - National Lazy Day sounds ok to me. I haven‘t done much during our hot spells. I should get some ironing done today or baking but it is toooooo hot here. I am worried about the country catching fire! 🔥 We could certainly do with a good few days rain here right now. We do not have a hose pipe ban in our area yet but our horrible neighbour power washed his drive for 5 hours the other day! Sorry but I actually took a photo of him - the selfish sod! They are horrible people. Then today they have their horrible relatives in the back garden for a BBQ. I am worried incase our fence catches fire. I must calm down and just watch TV. Did anyone watch the programme here in UK on monday night with the Reverend Richard Coles called Good Grief. It was very moving. 

Haidressers tomorrow morning and then back home to do nothing. 

P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

*Putting themselves first Sandra —- some people! Your neighbours sound awful. 
National Lazy Day you say Sandy? I like that for sure! 🥰🥰
OMG Sue! I can just see Molly sitting on your head —- doesn’t your head get warm? lol
Animals do have some strange quirks! lol I must have touched something on my IPad, as everything is now in bold print! lol
Stay cool everyone and have a “Lazy Day”!
Q*


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Queen for a day. 

R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Really sorry about the MRI machine and your hearing aids Sue. It must have been awful. I’m surprised they didn’t tell you to take them out. I know I sometimes get feedback with mine. Grrrr…
Queen for a day sounds great to me Sandy. Do you remember that show on TV?

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sounds interesting but I don’t recall that show. Was it on in the USA?


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

The USA was where it ”originated”. I looked it up and apparently it was on radio first —- before my time and then on TV from ‘56-‘64 I believe. I vaguely remember it. Now they are saying it was very demeaning to women. Going on TV and telling of all their problems, sick child, needing new appliances etc. There were four contestants and they had an audience applause meter to see who would win. The winner was crowned Queen for a Day! 

U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Uh I see it on You Tube it looks like a game show from 1961. I will try and watch a show when I can. I like watching old shows with commercials. Fun to see what was popular back then. 

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very entertaining watching old shows on YouTube. I like watching the old commercials too, there was one for life buoy soap where this poor man or woman would be on the dance floor and someone would go and whisper BO In their ear. I think that was the name of the soap, do you recall it ? 
W


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Well, I just cannot get to sleep as it is just too warm here in the UK. Another heatwave! We have the windows open upstairs and also the curtains on a night when there is a very bright near full moon. Watered the garden earlier with watering cans but the ground is parched. Worrying times. 

I also like to watch old programmes and their adverts. We used to have a lot of adverts to do with cigars and cigarettes until the ban on smoking indoors came along. One of my favourites was a christmas advert with Santa smoking a cigar while the reindeers flew off without him. Haha! 

No knitting or crocheting lately because of the heat. Must get back into painting later today. The heatwave is supposed to break next week thank goodness. I was speaking to a woman this morning in the supermarket queue and she said that we should be chuffed to bits because it is nice and warm. It is just tooooo hot for me.

Night night all. See you later.

XYZ or A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

You must be exhausted Sandra, I hope you catch some zzzzz’s tonight. It must be horrible with no relief from the heat and humidity. Hopefully you get some relief soon. 
I don’t remember the commercial Sue but we probably all had different ones. Back in the day, TV was very limited and not like today. lol
I’ll have to check out some old ones on You Tube Sandy.

Z or A


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

A rotten night of not much sleep. Off to the hairdressers this morning. Catchup later.

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Been doing necessary jobs before it gets to hot, Reg has hoovered, washings on the line, Lunas tray washed and clean cat litter, hairdressers in a few minutes when dear dil picks me up, she'll do her shopping then collect me, I am so spoilt. Your Neighbours really are horrid Sandra, I wish they would move-- yes I know you wish that too . He wants reporting for using all that precious water,inconsiderate swine.
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Can't say I feel well today, be back later...

D


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Dear Joan, sorry to hear you are not feeling well. Let's hope you feel better later on. It's hot down here too, but not as hot as some of you girls.

I keep the blinds down and keep all windows and doors shut. When I open the door, it feels like a bake oven out there. I don't like the heat much at all. I'm grateful that this little place is cool in the summer. Not so happy about it in the winter. We can't be pleased scan we.

E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Everyone is thinking of you Joan, hoping you are feeling better soon. Please take care.
You poor ladies in Britain are really having a tough time with the weather. Please be careful and don’t overdo it. ❤
Jeannie, it is hard to keep the house cool with all the heat but you seem to be managing. ❤

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Fans giving out cool air, one upstairs for Luna and 2 downstairs for me, and Luna if she decides to come down.lol
Sorry you are feeling unwell Joan, stay in the cool and drink plenty of water, or squash. Roll on next week when we might get some respite from this awful heat-- hopefully weather men are right when they tell us we'll get rain next week.
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Great! I have a test and then done for 2 weeks. I can join the craft group today. Plus do some knitting. 

H


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Hope you feel better soon Joan. Just been to the hairdressers this morning and it was so hot that I was glad to get back home. Had a lot cut off and really pleased with it. 

I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Hope your test goes well Sandy, enjoy your two week break and also the craft group and especially your knitting.

I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I think you ladies will be happy when the weather breaks, hopefully next week and maybe get some rain. I’m sure Luna is enjoying the fan Jan. Glad you are pleased with your haircut 
Sandra —- a bit cooler, I hope.

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jan can't stop knitting baby beanies lol, so far this week I've done eight 
I'm doing them on dp's so there's no seams to sew , I'm using lots of pretty colours from my stash, some are stripes, others just plain.
Had a phone video from Laura to show me Finleys walking ! I told her the other week when I saw her that he'd be walking for his first birthday.
I'm staying up a bit later tonight to get really tired, it's so hot I don't think sleep will come easy.
I hope Joan feels a bit better.
K


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Kudos to you Jan for knitting eight baby beanies this week! 👏👏
I hope you are able to fall asleep when you decide to go to bed. Don’t stay up too late! lol
That is wonderful news that Finley is walking, now the fun begins! lol

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely news that Finley is walking. Wouldn’t it be great if Blake and Finley could meet up for a play date. Imagine, two little tots toddling around and looking for mischief 
I‘ve just had FaceTime with James and Blake, Blake was opening his birthday gifts. It was lovely to be part of, even if I couldn’t be there in person. Bec has put balloons up everywhere and she’s baking him an extra cake that he can smash up. It seems to be the craze here, is it the same in other countries ? She’s going to FaceTime me when they are having todays party.
Dear Joan, I hope you are feeling better today, please rest up and take it easy. I know it can’t be easy with the summer heatwave and worrying about Dave. 
M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Making a “smashing cake” seems to be the in thing everywhere Sue! It would be nice if Blake and Finley could have a play date, love watching little ones checking each other out! lol
Nice that you were able to “be there” for Blake’s birthday Sue. I guess Jan finally went to bed. I’m hoping Joan will feel better tomorrow.

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Not the best idea to stay up later, it made no difference !
Sue how lovely for you to be part of Blakes opening his birthday gifts, and just to see his dear little face, is he walking yet ? I haven't heard of the 'smashing cakes' for littlies, sounds a fun idea LOL..
Hope Joan feels well enough to just pop in the kitchen, even if it's just to let us know she's ok.
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ok Jan, I slept a lot yesterday and all night!! I've got some sort of bug i guess I hope I don't pass it on to Dave. To men have come hopefully to finish the water heater. 

P


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Oh another day indoors for us. Blinds down and doors and windows closed. It's like the heating is full on out there in the garden. Can't believe how much water the tomatoes are drinking. Still they are coming along nicely. Will have loads hopefully.

Found some lovely wool in a charity shop. £3. for two 100g balls of baby DK. It is several different shades of yellow with flashes of pink and green - can't wait to start a cardi for Eloise. We are having Pugsley for a week whilst they are away at a holiday/wedding. Little monkey he is, but loves a cuddle.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Sorry we seem to have crossed.

P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Pleased to hear from you Joan, sorry to hear you have picked up a bug. 😥 Hoping your hot water tank is up and running soon. Please take care. ❤
Jeannie, I hope your heat wave breaks soon, it must be horrible. Sounds like you got a lovely bargain with that lovely yarn. Can’t wait to see Eloise’s cardi. Enjoy your time with Pugsley. 🐾🐾🐾
Jan, sorry your staying up late Made no difference! I guess you will be napping lots today! 🥰🥰

Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quiet Morning for me! Yesterday I had one of my headaches again, the evening before I slept for 5 hrs. before going to bed then I slept almost to noon. Today I woke at 5:30 am. I guess I was caught up with my sleep from the day before. ha. So far, I am feeling well I need to finish my wash. My daughter said she will stop over later today. 
I have a question for the ones who live abroad, do you have basements? I remember when I was a kid when we didn't have AC, we use to spend a lot of time in the basement. I think my mother even did the cooking there. Art's nephew lives near London, I asked his mother if he is looking for a place to stay cool. She said that he is one of the fortunate one who has air conditioning. 
R


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Really don‘t know how you are managing to knit at all Jan. I cannot manage it in this heat.

Good to hear from you Joan and it is rotten getting a bug any time of year.

I slept ok last night but it was after a couple of G&T’s and they might have been a bit on the strong side! Ahem!

Been to the market at Uppingham early this morning and going to have an afternoon of reading my book this afternoon. Just hope I can keep awake. It’s now 33 degrees here and set to get hotter tomorrow and Sunday. Monday should be a cooler day. Take care everyone.

S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Sorry to hear you are still having headache issues Ann, has to be the weather? It has been “hot” here the last few days but no humidity! Wish our kitchen ladies in Britain could catch a break from the humidity. 💕 Hopefully next week, the weather will change. I don’t know how Jan can do all that knitting either Sandra. Glad you were able to sleep okay last night especially with the help of a couple G & T’s! lol
Have a wonderful day ladies and try to keep cool! 🧊🧊🥰🥰

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The basement??? I guess they don't have basements in the UK or are they called cellars?
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U lucky thing going to Uppingham Sandra, did you buy any nice veg and fruit ?
I do my knitting in my lounge room with a fan blowing so it makes knitting quite comfy, I refuse to work on the crochet blanket this weather though, imagine having that draped across your knees lol.
Think I'll follow your advice and have a couple of good shots of Southern Comfort tonight-- I have a liking for that as well as gin -- hic hic !
V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very funny ladies! Hic Hic Have a nice relaxing drink. I don’t blame you Jan for not working on the crochet blanket. That is definitely a cold weather project! 
Ann, we have basements/cellars here. They were called cellars when I was growing up, now they are called basements —- go figure! lol Posh or what? lol

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Water Is my favorite drink, sometimes I need a little extra flavor for the blah water! ha
X, Y, Z


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Yes Ann, sometimes we need a bit of something to flavour our water! lol

Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A lovely sunny day here though cool. No rain though it was forecast so Scoty is a happy boy, he’s gone to the Saturday golf competition. Molly is looking a bit downhearted being left behind with old grandma but she’ll get over it, haha.
Yes Jan, Blake has been walking for nearly a month now so he’s quite confident on his little pins. I got to see the cake smashing yesterday, it was a lot of fun though Blake did end up slipping, almost face first into the cake. Imagine what our Mothers and grandmothers would think, wasting a good cake. Especially with rations going on and eggs and butter so scarce. Still, that’s the way things are nowadays and we are lucky that we live in better times. Mind you, the way things are soaring in price, we might end up with days like that one day  
B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Blake is a very clever little boy, walking before a year! We didn’t have the cake smashing either but now a little cake just for that purpose seems to be a necessity. I agree Ann, this wouldn’t have happened way back then due to shortages on everything! Speaking of cakes —- the grocery stores here can’t fill special cake orders due to the shortage of cakes and icing!! Can you believe it? I’m sure Molly will enjoy cuddling with grandma and Scoty will get his kisses when he gets home. lol Have a nice lazy Saturday! 🥰🥰🐾🐾


C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Crazy cake is quite good. They call it Wacky Cake too! 

D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Dolly Parton has a couple cake mixes out but sadly not available in Canada! 😥😥
I just wrote to Duncan Hines to complain, let’s see if anything happens! lol
I haven’t tried Wacky/Crazy Cake Sandy. What’s in it?

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Eggless cake that came out when eggs we’re supposedly expensive years ago. It uses vinegar and cocoa. It may sound odd but it is good.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Funny, I do remember the cake with vinegar, it was tasty! I should have looked it up! Duh!!

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grandma Sue is sitting here with Molly on her lap, she’s fast asleep so I don’t want to disturb her. We are just waiting on the call to say that Scoty is on his way home, then the excitement will begin.   
Blakes smash cake was quite big, I’ll have to send a photo.
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Here he is.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Getting stuck in.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I love Blake’s birthday cake, looks like he enjoyed it too! What a cutie pie, he has changed so much, not a “baby” anymore! I agree Sue, stay where you are, you don’t want to disturb Molly!! lol Get ready for all the attention Scoty will get when he comes home! 🐾🐾

J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Just going off to bed! Night, night!

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ZZZZZZ's a plenty last night I'm pleased to say. It wasn't due to alcohol I think the fresh air helped when I sat in the garden nearly all morning.
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Blow me down. I'm well behind with the letters aren't I.
Blakes cake is a sure hit with him. He certainly enjoyed giving it a good bashing lol, enjoyed tasting it too.He's such a lovely little boy.
Molly must have been so pleased to see 'grandpa', has she ever peed with excitement Sue ? Our Yorkie terrier used to if she got really excited. lol
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Can say YES she occasionally does pee when she meets new people. Scoty took her to the hardware store last week and the girls who work there were making a big fuss of her, plus one of the girls had her dog there as well. Apparently Molly did do a wee and he apologised and offered to clean it up but they said don’t worry, it happens a lot I think Molly is a chick magnet for Scoty and James, I’ll have to keep an eye on them
Yes, Blake is a lovely little boy but I’m biased of course 
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dear Molly, she can't help it, she's so happy to meet people isn't she. Yes I can imagine why she has stolen Scoty and James heart, she's such a sweetie.
Another lazy day here I'm afraid, temps are well into the 30's--do you use celsius or fahrenheit Sue ?
I alays have to look up waht c is in f, so today it'll be 87f, and thats bloody hot isn't it. GROAN.
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eee yes, that’s 30 degrees Celsius and hot Jan. I suppose it could get hotter though as it’s only 11 am there isn’t it ? I really feel for you and everywhere in the UK with the current drought. It was on the news tonight and I saw the dry, brown landscapes that you don’t normally see in the uk. I hope it doesn’t last too long, I think you’ll have to get Mrs. Bridges to throw a rain dance party. I can see you girls dancing around in your swimsuits ( watch out for Big Ted though ). a lot 
Have a nice relaxing day and drink plenty of fluids. Hope you aren’t having problems with your legs during the hot weather.
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Farmers are having a really hard time, any crops they need to start off now can't be planted because the ground is so dry and hard.
My feet and legs are swelling Sue, I've got support knee high socks on and they do help along with sitting in my recliner with legs raised. I've also got a raised dooda for when I'm in bed, but it's so hot because I think it's made of a hard foam with a cotton cover , I call it my ski slope lol.
Got a couple of pop bottles of water in the fridge, and Mrs. Bridges has invited us all to a rain dance party-- in our birthday suits, that should bring storms let alone rain. LOLOLOL
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Good looking cake Blake is eating. I know someone who did a pink one for a girl outside at a park area. Then they did a birthday party with the same type of cake. The child is around 11 now.

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Haha, so this cake smashing has been going on for some years by the sounds of it. I’m not sure what Blake’s actual birthday cake looked like, I’m hoping that Blake’s mum will send me some photos.
Sorry to hear about your legs Jan but at least the support stockings are helping and your recliner. I find the recliner helps alleviate the neuropathic pain in my legs and feet too. I had one of those wedges in my hospital bed when I had the hip replacement, quite handy to have.
Woo hoo, hope the rain dance, done in the nudie doesn’t bring too many storms. Just some nice steady rain for a week might help  
I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

International Left-hander’s day was today. Yea lefty’s! 

J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Just one left in our family —- our daughter! Happy Lefty’s Day!! 👏👏⭐⭐
Are you a lefty Sandy? Any lefties in the kitchen?


K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kind of you Bonnie. Yes I am. My uncle and I only as far as I know. He is very artistic.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Left handers, not many I know. Lefties are very special people! My late uncle and my late MIL were also lefties. Do you find it hard when everything is geared to righties?

M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Me not really. I learned to compensate in many ways. I hate can openers. Lol. 

N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Nice to hear that, some people struggle and they look very awkward doing anything! lol
You’re lucky, if it is only can openers!! lol


O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Oh I believe it. A lot of the Presidents have been lefties. I can knit right handed. 

P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Putting my brain on notice to knit right handed not left handed —- is it hard to do?

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite amazed that some people are ambidextrous. My eldest daughter is a lefty but can use her right hand almost as good. My grandfather was a lefty and artistic and my daughter is very good at all types of art. 
R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Really amazing, people who are ambidextrous, I really envy them! 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

So do I Bonnie. Sometimes I find it hard focusing on one hand. 
I had a message from James earlier, he stayed at his dads house last night but was woken at 3.30am by my daughters roosters crowing ! I did warn him about the country noises he might have to put up with. He’s heading to his mates house in Brisbane today ready for his flight back to us tomorrow evening. He said how difficult it was saying goodbye to Blake and Badger but Bec is hoping to visit us once her Nans treatment is finished. 
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

That makes two of us Sue! lol Oh, those country sounds, that must have been funny to see James at 5:39 in the morning. Glad James has had a good time and got to spend time with Blake and Badger. Nice of Bec to plan a trip to see James at your place. Hard to believe he’s coming home so soon! Safe travels to James. 

U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Under the boardwalk having so much fun. Out by the sea. The french fries, cotton candy and taffy. 

V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very nice Sandy, sounds fun and love French fries, cotton candy and taffy! Yummy!!

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

We’ve just come back from the River Cafe with Molly. There was a spoodle having lunch with her owners and there were two British bulldogs with a family. It’s great that the cafe has a big outdoor section for our furbabies and they were all well behaved.
Molly is now asleep on my knee, quite a big day for her especially when so many people wanted to pat her.
Sounds like Sandy has been having a great day on the boardwalk. Enjoy  
XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes my identical twin son James is a leftie, Andrew his twin brother is a righty,
I'm pleased Bec has promised a visit to your place Sue,and it must have been very hard for James to say goodbye to Blake and Badger.
It's Lauras birthday today, family are all going to their house for a barby, littlies will have fun because they have a hot tub so Mums and Dads, and maybe g/pas and g/mas can don their bathers and join in the splashing lol,--- no, I'll just sit and watch he he, don't want to scare them all lol.
Good for you Sandy on the boardwalk, and dear little Molly making friends with other pooches.
A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Apple Caramel On A Stick. Glen Lady are your sons considered mirror twins since one is a lefty and one uses their right hand?

B


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

By the way my oldest son Dan is a lefty. So so hot today. Supposed to be rain tonight , no sign of it yet.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Could get rain Jeannie. We are supposed to get some rain Tuesday evening and into Wednesday. Like you, we will probably still be waiting! 😥😥☔☔
Apparently only 11% of the world is left handed.

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sandj said:


> Apple Caramel On A Stick. Glen Lady are your sons considered mirror twins since one is a lefty and one uses their right hand?
> 
> B


Yes you are right Sandj, I didn't put mirror twins because I didn't know if it was a well known saying. I still get them mixed up now 63 years later lol.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Doesn't look like we shall get rain, I'll be very surprised if we do. 
E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Everyone have a great time at Laura’s birthday, Jan? We seem to keep missing the rain too. I think we could do just as good a job of forecasting the weather! More misses than hits, that’s for sure. ☔☔☀☀

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Fabulous time with Laura and everybody, lovely food and an amazing cake made by a local lady who specialises in cakes of all kinds.
It was such fun to see the little ones playing in the pool with either their Mums and Dads, it was so hot I dabbled my feet in the nice cool water.It's a huge garden so we were able to put a couple of gazebos and sun shades around so there was plenty of shade. A perfect birthday for Laura.
I'll be very surprised if it rains tonight--- we shall wait and see. 
G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Grasping at straws, I think we are about the rain! lol It is sunny today, no humidity and quite breezy. Nice for the little ones to get in the pool and cool off, lots of fun! I think you should have gone in —- not just dip your toes!! lol Laura sounds like she had a fantastic day along with a lovely cake! Happy Birthday (late) Laura! 🎂🎂🥂🥂

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy belated birthday to Laura, it sounds like it was a fabulous day for her and the family. No, I don’t like going around in bathers if we have visitors. I like to go in the spa in private then I don’t scare man nor beast   
I should send you girls some of our Tasmanian rain, there’s flooding down south near Hobart. It was so wet that the golf course was closed yesterday and today. Scoty NOT happy as he usually plays 9 holes on Monday as practice. Still, we need the rain and it’s filled our water tanks up nicely.
I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I agree Sue, I’m lucky there is nobody around when I go in the pool, don’t want to scare anyone!! 🤣🤣
Poor Scoty, we all know how much he loves his golf, very disappointing! Rain, rain everywhere except where people need and want it. Good to hear that your water tanks are filled!!

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

James’s plane has landed so he should be home in a couple of hours. He drives slower at night here because of all the wildlife out and about. Molly is just having a mad half hour, first she was chasing her tail and now she’s running around with her toy frog. She went outside for a wee before but came inside pretty quickly after a possum started growling at her from the garage roof. We couldn’t see him but we recognised the sound that they make when they’re annoyed.
Its been a pretty lazy day here because of the wet weather though I did do a vac and I gave James’s bathroom a once over. 
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kind of you to send some rain Sue, we had about 3 drops earlier, just after I'd watered my tubs and pots lolol. The news reporter just said we'll have flash flooding , land is so dry it won't soak up any heavy downfalls.So that'll be something else to contend with !
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Looks like you must have been doing the rain dance Jan. Maybe you overdid it if there’s flash flooding on the way. What’s the phrase, it never rains then it pours. The rain here has eased off during the day but the roads are still wet. I’ll be happy when James arrives home safely.
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My thoughts are with you there Sue, it's always good to have the kids home safely, my g/son Matt & family went to Lanzarote today, just had a text from him to say they've landed. Weather there very similar to here, and cooling down later in the week.
N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nautical vacation. I just read about a couple who went to Michigan for 2 weeks and are volunteering to over see a lighthouse. They showed some cool photos.

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh that does sound exciting Sandj, what an experience for them.
P


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Please forgive me for being out of sync with it all but I havent been too good over the weekend. A combination of gippy tummy and a rotten headache. Last night I was off to bed at 8.30pm and didnt wake up until 7am this morning! I do not think I have slept like that in years But thankfully feel a lot better today. Not doing much this afternoon, maybe read my book. 

We are away on thursday to our little music festival and back on monday night. Glad the tummy bug wasnt that weekend.

Catch up later

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite alright Sandra, we all do it at times. Hope you feel better for your music festival, where is it ?
Your good long sleep has done you good, what a change for you.
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite a long sleep for you Sandra, well done. Hope you enjoy the music festival, where is it held.
oh that will be a nice holiday for your grandson and his family Jan. Also, that would be a great experience, looking after a lighthouse as a holiday Sandy.
James got home about half an hour ago, Molly was so happy and excited to see him. He’s done a bit of unpacking but has taken himself and Molly off to bed as he’s pretty exhausted. It’s 10.20 here so I’ll probably be going off to bed soon too. I feel pretty tired too.
R


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Really feel a lot better today, thanks Jan. Our music festival is near to Canterbury. Tent, camping the works! 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

So brave of you camping in a tent. I refuse to here in Tasmania because of the snakes, Id hate to wake up and find one had sneaked in as they’re all venomous in Tassie. Also, I don’t think I could manage to sleep on a camp bed or worse, in a sleeping bag. I’d never be able to get up off the floor   
Maybe you’ve got lots of mod cons in your tent Sandra.
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Time to upgrade to a trailer! lol I don’t know how we used to sleep in sleeping bags in a tent. I’m like you Sue, I’d never be able to get up!! lol
Hope you have a wonderful holiday Sandra but it will be fun being with friends. Jan, I hope your g/son and family have a wonderful vacation. James is home so we know Sue is very relieved. The unpacking can wait, time to sleep in his own bed with Molly by his side! That would definitely be a great vacation Sandy —- have you tried anything like that?
No rain here either Jan, at least you got three drops! ☔☔ 
Keep well ladies and have a great day! ☀☀😎😎🥰🥰

U


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

The tent is new and floor rolls are quite comfy. I insisted on a new tent that I could stand up in. Last time we went to the festival I was trying to put my clothes on while lay down. Arrghghgh not a pretty sight and I thought I was going to put one of my hips out. No fun!

Yes, the good nights sleep last night has certainly helped a lot today. Washed and ironed ready for the festival, but I am only taking sun dresses and a couple of tops to wear with cut offs.

No rain here so far and it is 27 degrees right now, a bit cooler than the last few days.

Pizza with banana loaf to follow tonight. Back to crocheting my little baby blanket this afternoon.

U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

U make me laugh Sandra! I can just imagine you laying down trying to get dressed! lol
I don’t know how we managed to do these things when we were younger? I guess the key words were —- when we were younger! WOW, your new tent sounds really nice. Enjoy your holiday and yes, you don’t need a lot of clothes. Oh yes, be careful of those hips!! lol

V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Very cool banana loaf! I don’t know about it with the pizza. Bonnie I have visited a local lighthouse a few times called Ponce Inlet. They have a small museum area. Lighthouses are fun.
W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Will have to try and visit Ponce Inlet Sandy, if I ever get back to Daytona! Sounds very interesting. Banana loaf would probably be fine with pizza, too hot to cook, so anything “light” goes!

XYZ or A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

You done the Daytona races? I have seen it but haven’t.
Z A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

A place we drive by when we go to shop/eat. They do run tours there but have never had the time! 😥 We went to the dog races a couple times but didn’t care for them, poor dogs. Aren’t they doing away with the dog races Sandy?

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Been waiting for rain all day, it's looking a bit stormy I reckon a thunder storm in the night-- I'll go outside and do a dance in my altogether lol
Never been to dog or horse racing, it doesn't appeal to me.
Ebnjoy your music festival Sandra, I hope you don't get washed out with heavy rain, go prepared just in case.
C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Come on Jan, I dare you!! lol Hopefully you’ll get some rain overnight! Remember driving by the race track and hearing the roar of the engines, very, very loud. Have watched The Daytona 500 on TV a number of times. Have you ever gone Sandy? Sunny today and very breezy but no humidity! Yay! 

D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Daytona I only been to the beach a few times. I saw a few cars on the beach. Cars on the beach kind of turned me off. I saw on social media a kid got really hurt from one of the cars. I have seen the Daytona stadium but never been before. I have watched also. I do like New Smyrna. It’s pretty and the beach isn’t so busy. I haven’t gone in a while.

E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Every day when we are in Daytona we watch the cars go up and down the beach, they do move slow and they are patrolled. They do close the beach to vehicles when the weather is bad. Haven’t gone to New Smyrna either, just past it. lol

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Feels great having James home again. He said that Molly woke him at 4 am, licking his head and ears. He thought she needed to go outside but it seems she was just checking who she was in bed with, the little hussy   
There’s a lighthouse just up the coast from us at Low Head. Every Sunday at 12 it sounds the siren, it’s so noisy, we can hear it here. I think it’s for the tourists who visit, it catches quite a few of them off guard and it goes off for around 5 minutes. 
Yes, go on Jan, rain dancing in the nudie. 
Sandra, enjoy your trip, what type of music will be on ? I remember having a couple of nights in a two man tent many moons ago, it rained constantly and we had a load of noisy boys in the next tent. It was in a farmers paddock in North Wales. I wonder if we checked for any bulls before setting up camp, I’m sure we did, haha.
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Green in Ireland. I was speaking to someone recently and we both agreed how awesome it is to see Ireland and looking down from a plane. It’s so green! 

H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Here, here Sandy! Yes, Ireland is very green looking down from a plane!! lol

I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I think the noise from the lighthouse would drive me crazy Sue!! lol
James must have been wondering what was going on with Molly. lol Yes, Molly the hussy! lol 🐾🐾🥰🥰

J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Joke but not a joke. I’m knitting with green yarn today


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Knitting with green yarn today? What are you making? Now that is funny Sandy! lol
I am using green, yellow, orange, red, black and blue for Archie’s Harry Style’s Bandana. My granddaughter wants one for Archie to match her Harry Styles sweater when they go walking! lol

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Luscious green in Ireland, they say there are 40 shades of green. I have been there twice I truly loved it.
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

My word, Archie is going to look very stylish in his Harry Styles bandana. Can you show us a photo of what it will look like Bonnie ?
I haven’t been to Ireland, the closest I got was the Isle of Man which is a delightful place. They have the TT motorcycle races there each year and it’s a very quirky place to visit. Lots of fairy glens and if I remember correctly, there’s a bridge where you have to say good morning to the fairies as it’s bad luck if you don’t. I think it’s the originating home of the Manx cat as well.
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

New hearing aids being picked up today, taking my knitting on the bus because it's a long wait for my bus coming home !! I can sit in the market and knit, they have air con, so I'll enjoy that.
Molly was so happy to be sharing James bed again, hussy indeed lolol.
O


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh a lot cooler today and we even had a rain shower last night,yahoooooo!!!!!! 

Just ironing the last of the stuff for our little music festival weekend. I slept good last night as well.

Hope you have a lovely trip to the market Jan. Good luck with the new hearing aids.

P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Playing with this “darn bandana” has been a chore as there isn’t an actual pattern. Will try to post a pic as I’m getting closer to finishing, Sue. Good luck with your new hearing aids Jan and I’m sure you’ll enjoy knitting in the air con at the market. Sandra, glad you had a good sleep and had A good sleep. Finally, some rain!! ☔☔ Very excited for your weekend away.


Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Quiz is on knitting. Bonnie a Kelly green knit block. Hopefully there will be enough green yarn. I have 4 rows to go. But can combine colors if needed. 

R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Really “scary” if you think you might run out of yarn! I hope you have enough to finish.
Good luck with the Kelly green. What are you making Sandy?

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Still waiting for rain. Hearing aids much sharper, it proves my old ones were not up to scratch.
Bought some huge black cherries and a wedge of melon in the market, had a quick buz round the supermarket for odds and ends, tonic for gin top of the list lol.
I'm glad I took my knitting , got quite a lot done of the baby beanie I'm making. One more and that will be 18 for my son or dil to deliver to the baby unit in the hospital which is just up the road from where they live. I won't see them till next week so I might round it off to 20. So easy to do while watching TV.
T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

That's amazing Jan - all those lovely hats for the hospital. Well done.
Had bits and bobs of rain today, but not much at all really.
Runner beans are gasping so hopefully will get some more tonight.
Our days are wrapped around looking after Ian's Pugsley. Taking him for walkies and giving him lots of cuddles. He must be missing his family and Elsie and Eloise particularly. He is their buddy and it must seem very quiet and boring here with us.

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'U' will miss Pugsley when he's gone home. I bet youv'e had fun with him.
We've just had a good downpour of rain, but need lots more to do any good, the ground is so baked the water won't soak in for ages and I wouldn't be surprisd if we don't hear on the news about flooding-- I really hope it doesn't come to that. 
I put some beetroot seeds in a few weeks ago. they're growing and I keep giving them a drink, I don't hold much hope out for them.
V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

BonnieP said:


> Really “scary” if you think you might run out of yarn! I hope you have enough to finish.
> Good luck with the Kelly green. What are you making Sandy?
> 
> S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Very scary when you almost run out of yarn. It will eventually be a blanket. 

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

When you don't know if you are going to have enough yarn then I knit faster, ha The challenge is on, most of the time I do come close. 
Making Hats can be additive, Jan. Yesterday I was visiting with a friend of Art's who has lung cancer. I brought him a bunch of hats that I am making for the month of Aug. I told him if he didn't like any I will custom make his. He wants it done in Black with his name knitted into the hat. Then he said can you do that? Well, I never have but I will try. I can do fair isle so it shouldn't be too hard. 
X, Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Well Jan, your rain dance must have helped a bit if you got a downpour earlier. Hope your beetroots survive the hot conditions.
Sandy, how large a blanket are you knitting? You will have to post a picture when it’s finished, it will remind you of seeing Ireland from above. 
Jeannie, I’m sure Pugsley is having lots of fun with you and he’s getting walks as well. How old is he ?
XYZA


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You are very good Ann, customising a hat for Arts friend. Wish I could do fairisle knitting but it looks way too complicated for me. You and Jan are amazing, knitting so many hats for charities, well done to you both. 
ZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zipping through my knitting
A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Apple Brown Betty. I imagine similar to a Apple Cobbler.
B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Being lazy tonight! lol Kudos to Jan and Ann for their knitted hats. Jeannie, Pugsley is probably loving all the attention he is getting at your house. Jan, your rain dance must have worked —- we’re you dressed or undressed? lol Sue, I’m sure you could master Fair Isle, you’ll have to give it a try! Sandy, good to hear you didn’t run short on yarn!! I do hope that Joan is okay. ❤

C


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Blimey the rain dance worked! We have had rain since 8.30pm yesterday! I just cannot get to sleep yet and I am sitting in the conservatory and listening to the rain bouncing off the roof!!! It’s torrential And I am sure that I have just seen a flash (not a flasher - haha). I can see the rain butt and its overflowing already! Just popped my head out the door and the smell is wonderful! Who would think that I would get excited about rain! Now it needs to stop by friday when we put that tent up for the festival! Night night everyone and catch up later. Yahoooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Catching up with the news in the kitchen seems to be a lot of it. The only one we didn't see was Joan. I hope Joan and Dave are OK. 
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Delightful news about the rain Sandra. I wonder if you did the rain dance as well as Jan. I bet you feel like celebrating and running around in the rain. 
Yes, I was wondering about Joan too, I know she said she was feeling a bit under the weather a couple of days ago. Hopefully she is getting the rain, that might brighten her spirits a bit.
E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Enjoying a lazy day today, trying to finish my socks.. They are really gorgeous thanks to some lovely self patterning sock wool I got for my Birthday.

Sue Pugsley is 5 yrs old and is white with a black muzzle and caramel stripe down his back.

I've got a lovely roast chicken dinner in the oven. With runner beans.

I was wondering about Joan too.

Perhaps she will see this and let us know she is alright.

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fun sounding socks Jeannie, are they for you ? Do you knit them on circulars or DPNS? 
Pugsley sounds adorable with those markings, I bet he’s drooling at the smell of the roast chicken, yum. Enjoy  
G


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Got to finish off packing and we are off to the music festival tomorrow. So I will go for now and catchup next week. Have a great weekend. Jan - we have rain!!!!! 

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Heavy rain as well Sandra, wasn't it welcome ? Hope the weather doesn't spoil your little music break, but I know you'll go prepared-- hope you've packed some cans of G and T LOL
I


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sous vide


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I must admit we also got some rain and we have been having some really nice days. Today Art is grilling hamburgers and brats for the Lions Drive Through. It's a good fundraiser for the Club. I have the morning to myself; I need to catch up with a few things without any interruption. When he gets home then I want to go into town and drop some stuff off at the thrift store. I saw the doctor on Monday with the meds she gave me I am feeling better, no more headaches since then. It was a combination of things that were causing these headaches. One thing I was put back unto water pills. I gained 14 pounds of water weight in the past two weeks. Now all I am doing is running to the bathroom. ha
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

machriste said:


> Sous vide


Yes good way of French style cooking


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well as predicted, the floods have caused havoc here in the East midlands, shops and houses all knee deep in water. 
XYZ o A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Awful news Jan but you did keep saying that it may happen. Mother Nature eh ? Worldwide she appears to be creating problems.
Ann, that’s great that you’ve gotten rid of the headaches. I’ve never taken fluid tablets as it is I seem to be up and down to the loo. It can be very challenging at times, especially when out and about. I’ve got a cardiologist appointment today to find out the results of the TOE test that I had a few weeks back. I’m not too concerned as if there was a problem they would have called me in earlier I’m sure.
B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Canada I bet there are some interesting foods there. I did eat at Canada Epcot WDW. I talk to a lady mwho likes


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

sandj said:


> Canada I bet there are some interesting foods there. I did eat at Canada Epcot WDW. I talk to a lady mwho likes


This was from yesterday! I see C came up again 😉


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Can’t say that I know what Epcot WDW is Sandy. More info please  
D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Don’t understand what is going on with The Kitchen? I just had to read two pages to catch up with the news!! I didn’t receive any notifications since early this morning. It happened before but corrected itself!! Grrrr……..
Good news that you got rain in Britain ladies. Finally!! We had thunder this afternoon but no rain, it missed us again —- maybe tomorrow! lol
Have a wonderful time at the music festival Sandra, Jan, I hope you don’t get flooded. Sandy, good news that you didn’t run out of green yarn! I hope your appointment goes well Sue and everything is okay. Ann, enjoy your alone time. I hope we hear from Joan soon. ❤
Jeannie, enjoy your Pugsley time!


E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Epcot is one of the 4 major Disney parks in Florida. It has over 14 countries. It has rides and food. Haven’t been in a while.
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Epcot is one of the 4 major Disney parks in Florida. It has over 14 countries. It has rides and food. Haven’t been in a while.
> F


 First of all, Sandj didn't you work for Disneyworld? Do you still work there?
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Gee only for a temporary service in dining reservations. I did various hospitality job work but I could never get work at WDW. 

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Had my cardiologist appointment earlier and we did some shopping afterwards and now I feel exhausted. Happy to say the results were good and my ticker is doing ok. They discovered that my mitral valve is an odd shape but fortunately it’s doing what it’s supposed to. 
It’s been a very wet and windy day here so it’s nice to sit and relax by the fire.
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm glad all went well with your cardio. appointment Sue, you made me smile when you said you got home to a nice warm fire, even when we had the rain I was glad to be out in it, to feel the cooool on my arms lolol. Hair done today, I made my lovely hairdresser some rock cakes, she's as thin as a pin but eats like a horse, she must be in her 50's, but I have known her since she was in her twenties and was the same then, and she's got 2 grown up daughters.
I'm worried about Joan, I emailed her but have not had a reply
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jan, I was going to send a PM to Joan but I forgot how to do it on this new KP. I thought I would send her an email instead but haven’t managed to yet. I hope she’s ok too, we worry when our dear kitchen pals go missing.
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

(WE're still) keeping going, sorry to worry everyone. I've been suffering from a bad attack of Trigeminal neuralgia, I get it from time to but this was a particularly nasty one. 

L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Lovely to hear from you Joan. Good to hear that you and Dave are doing okay except for your trigeminal neuralgia. I hope it leaves you soon, it must be very painful. Please take care and please come back when you are able. ❤

M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Mints for baking.
N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Nuts in salads.

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh Joan, so happy to see you back in the kitchen. It sounds like you’ve had a bad experience with the trigeminal neuralgia. I sometimes get neuralgia down the side of my face and head, usually if I’ve been sat in a draught or if the car windows are open when we are driving. It’s probably not as bad as the pain that you’ve been experiencing. Hope you are over it now and feeling better. Have you been fortunate enough to get some rain ? 
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pleased to see Joan back, she must have been in so much pain .
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite a lovely day here today. Molly is sitting on the back of one of the recliner chairs, looking out the window. I wonder what dogs think about apart from food, walkies and play. She’s 5 months and one week old now, I can’t believe the time has gone so quickly since we adopted her. 
R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Really sweet Molly, living the life! lol I often wonder what dogs think about too. Hard to believe that it has been that long since Molly became a part of your family! 🐾🐾🐾🐾


S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sweet Molly brought a lot of joy to your household. 
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Thursday crafts group. I painted a few rocks and did some sewing on 2 crochet coasters. First 2 things I ever crocheted.
U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

U are very talented Sandy and you always seem to tackle anything! Good for you!! 

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very pleasant morning, nice cool breeze, no sign of rain --- YET !!
Matthew , Hayley and the kiddywinks are having a super time in Lanzorote, I've had lots of phone photos, wish I could show you some of Lilly and George, the hotel have done a great job for entertainment for kids, a big paddling pool, a machine blowing bubbles and foam, a chocolate fountain, you name it they've done it. Matt is very impressed.
Dear little Molly, yes, I wonder what dogs think when they're looking out the window.
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wonder what cats think too! Nikolai often stares out of the window even when it's dark!
Good that the youngsters are enjoying themselves Jan. Make the most of life while you can.

XYZA


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Your family must be having a wonderful holiday Jan, good on them. Sounds so exciting for the youngsters too, especially the chocolate fountain, yum. I’ve just had some Cadbury chocolate, I really enjoyed it, just a couple of rows.
After a lovely start to the day, the weather turned bad and James rushed outside to bring in the washing. He’s a lot quicker than Scoty or me  
ZA


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Ah yes, I also wonder what Nicolai, Luna and their brothers and sisters think when looking out the window. Our pets certainly keep us guessing! lol 🐾🐾🐾🐾
Sue, please share your Cadbury chocolate with me! Yummy!! Yes, the younger generation can move faster than us. lol
Nice to know that Mathew and family are enjoying their holiday especially with so much for the little ones. 
Sue must be getting my rain, still waiting. lol ☔☔
I hope Sandra is having good camping weather! ☀☀😎😎


B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Been on the bus to my local Lidl this morning, all good produce at really good prices, it's certainly a winner for me. The check out girl told me some food prices have had to be increased, but I said it's still a lot cheaper to shop there than the other superstores.Hre's an example, 4 Magnum ice creams for £2 69p, usually £2.50 for just one.
I think the weather looks good for Sandra, and it's it's not as hot as it was last week.
Our pets are funny, Luna puts her front paws on my chest and just stares into my eyes lol.
C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Cost of unsalted pretzels went up. I had to buy them. They rarely have them. So much for a healthy snack.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Darn, pretty sad when unsalted pretzels rise in price. I always see “salted” pretzels —- not that there is much salt on them. lol Enjoy your special treat Sandy! Jan do you stare back at Luna? lol That is good to hear that Sandra will have good weather for her music festival. Sounds like you did very well at the market Jan! They sure like to nickel and dime you to death at the stores now! 😥😥
Off to physio in an hour, it is really hot out there already. I guess we shouldn’t complain, the snow will be flying soon enough! lol⛄⛄🎄🎄


E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eye contact with Luna, but I still don't know what she's thinking lol.
Apple crumble for pudding to take to the family tomorrow when we've had our take away, I fancy chinese, but will have to wait and see what the others vote for.
F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Funny Jan! Apple crumble sounds wonderful for tomorrow. I hope Chinese wins out, haven’t had Chinese in ages.

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good meal Chinese, I haven't tasted it for a while. I like Chinese fried rice with prawns and ginger.
Nikolai likes to "knead" my legs before he sits down on me....

H


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Hope you got your Chinese Jan. I haven't had one for ages, we live so far away from any take aways here. We had fish and chips when we went to Ian's last week to pick up Pugsley. It was horrible. All soggy chips and batter. Won't be getting that again.

Had a nice day. Made a nice cherry and coconut cake for Ian and Emma when they get back from their holiday tomorrow. I expect Pugsley will be so pleased to see them all.

I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

I do want Chinese now since I am waiting on my car.
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Joining you all in fancying some Chinese food even though I’ve only just had breakfast 
Jan, hope whatever was chosen was enjoyable, especially your home made dessert.
Sorry Bonnie, I ate all the chocolate 🐷🐷 I couldn’t help myself. 
I like to snack on macadamia nuts and treat myself to a bag every week. I was surprised to find that they had gone down in price by $2. That probably means that another product has gone up by $2. You really can’t win though Jan scored some good specials.
K


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Kan’t stop crying Sue —- I was looking forward to some chocolate! 😥😥 Enjoy your “cheap” macadamia nuts, I wonder why they went down? lol Well, looks like we will all have to have Chinese food soon! lol That sounds horrible Jeannie, nothing worse than yucky fish and chips! Your cake sounds lovely and I’m sure it will be greatly appreciated and Ougsley will be happy to see the family! 🐾🐾💕 Sandy, did you get your car okay?

L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Long story short. I make a turn and thought I hit something. I was working and had to wait for them to come and fix the tire. 3-4 hour wait. I was at a school and the admin changed the tire. Then I did get it fixed. I did have a nail in the tire.

M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Maddening, have to wait that long for a tire change! Glad you got it fixed, hate when you get a nail in your tire! 

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now girls, you are getting ahead of me. I go for chinese tonight(Saturday) maybe the time difference has confused you--- so I can't tell you if we had one till I go later.
Wonder how Sandra's getting on at the concert, no rain so far so she' won't get washed out.
I haven't had a visit from my son yet, so I'm still knitting little hats, it is addictive, I'm using lots of small balls left over from other projects.
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh I'm sure you will enjoy your dinner this evening what ever you have! I shall have either prawn or smoked salmon salad. Haven't decided yet.
Well done with knitting the little hats, haven't knitted for about a week, I must get back to knitting my cotton top before the winter. lol

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Perfect cotton top for this hot weather Joan--- if it comes back lol. Hope you get it finished so you can wear it before it's too late, but,heyho, you can put it away for the next heat wave next year if not.
Yes I'll enjoy whatever meal we have, it's nice to just be with them. Baby Sophie, changes every week when I see her, we even get smiles too, and they're not windy smiles lol. Ollie doesn't take much interest in her yet, he gives her a kiss when the mood takes him, but he's usually too busy playing 'tractors' or looking at his books.
Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quick check in, I hope everyone has a wonderful day and the weather is not too hot! Happy knitting Joan! 🧶🧶 Hope you get your wish for Chinese for takeaway Jan. Enjoy your time with the ever changing great grands! Have you decided on your dinner yet Joan? 

R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Really warm here today. At a citrus place. Doing a patio sale. Very quite.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Same here, going in the pool early as I think it will be too hot this afternoon! Did you buy anything at the patio sale Sandy? I guess you will be staying cool inside today if it is that hot already! 🧊🧊😎😎⛄⛄🎄🎄

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thinking about Sandy working if there is AC, I would think the buildings would be AC but working at Disney there must be lots of outside jobs. What kind of work do you there sandy?
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U need AC this weather wherever you are, although I must say it's a bit cooler here today, we haven't had enough rain yet though.
I have decided on smoked salmon salad Ann, I will probably have prawns tomorrow!

V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Very hot. It was just a rummage type thing. Not enough people. Plus left early since no one was doing much of anything. 

W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

What a shame Sandy, it must have been disappointing especially as it was very hot. Hope you have cooled down now.  

XYZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra Hot must have kept the people away. Disney must be a place to go during the Winter months. 
Y, Z A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Always seems to be hot in Florida! lol Sandy, too bad you had to leave the sale early. I hope you are in a cool place now!

B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Because it’s very sunny today. Often we get rain showers in the afternoon to cool things off. Not enough of it lately. I was helping in gym outside this week at 9:30 am in the morning and it was very hot for the morning hour. 

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Chilly here this morning, 4 degrees and cloudy. I got lots of cuddles from Molly when I got out of bed, it was she hadn’t seen me for ages, haha. James took her for a 4 km walk on the beach yesterday, she loved it and wanted to keep going. He gave her a bath when they got home which she wasn’t too happy about but she was full of sand so really needed one. Next week she goes to the groomers again.
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Done at the groomers Molly will look like a new dog. I bet she felt really nice and cuddy with her extra fur, soon it will be gone. Molly will be easier to give her a bath once the fur is gone. I know Molly will be saying what are you doing to me removing all my fur. Why didn't you wait until it warms up outside. 
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Easy question. Has anyone taken a foreign language before? I have taken Spanish mostly and some French.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

French, took it in high school but nothing else. Night, night! 


G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Good Gracious, Molly will only have a light trim at the groomers. We want her to stay looking like a teddy bear. She went for another walk with James today but they stayed on the footpaths. James had to carry her part way home as her little legs got too tired.
I took French in High School too Bonnie but only remember bits of it now. I haven’t been to France, my sister went on a school trip there and I was very envious.
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Haven't taken any foreign language. My daughter took Spanish and often times it came in handy. *Do you ever use your Spanish Sandy? 
I*


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I took French and Latin, I love to hear monks chanting in Latin and I've got several CDs I listen to. 

James will wear Mollies legs down to her knees with all that walking Sue.  Does she have a woolly coat for when it is cold?

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Joan, Molly has a padded waterproof coat but not a woollen one. I keep thinking that I should knit one for her but I’ve not been in a knitting mood for a while. I still have a slipper sock on my needles, I’ve finished one but can’t get motivated to finish the other. I have so many ideas of things that I want to do but for some reason I never get around to doing them.
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Knitting has taken over with me, hats, hats and more hats for those littlies. 
I have a half finished cardi for Sophie, but she won't be needing it till later, then I'll finish it.
The only other language I speak is swearing LOL--- but only use it when I'm really angry. Wearing a mask helps when I go shopping and people stand in the aisles blocking the way by having a conversation. lol
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lots of hats Jan, keeping you out of mischief! Did you have Chinese yesterday?

Sue our poodles had padded waterproofs and knitted woollies. Bliss didn't like having her woolly taken off!!

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My son came this morning, he's taken 20 hats with him!!.He told me my dil(his wife) knows a midwife at the hospital where she will take them for me, she told Julia to take them to the maternity unit and hand them to a nurse, because if she leaves them at reception they just get shoved in a cupboard and the nurses know nothing about them.
Yes we had a chinese last night, very enjoyable. I also had cuddles and smiles with Sophie, and Ollie showed me his new toy tractor.
N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

I don’t really use it but I was attending church in Spanish and they had a person that created a Spanish class for church members. It was fun. We went a ordered food in a restaurant the last night of class. 

J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Just thinking of “winter” coats for our pets makes me think winter! I know you are “there” Sue but don’t want any snow —- yet!! lol Wonders of wonders —- last night we got rain!! We also lost our power for four hours, couldn’t figure out why I couldn’t see the time! lol I know my eyes are bad but I’m not blind! lol You have been very busy Jan, great idea to give your hats to a nurse —- not the front desk! Glad you had Chinese last night! 👏👏 It is hard to get back to knitting when you take a break and your heart isn’t in it. You’ll get there Sue! Sandy, wonderful for a person to run a Spanish course for people who don’t speak the language, it must have been fun to order food the last night of class.

K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kit Kat candy bars. Probably was a favorite of mine as a child. I recall eating those and Rolos. I especially liked a Cadbury egg with a coke. Wouldn’t do that now, lol. I recall walking to Safeway and getting a coke and a Cadbury egg. There were prairie dogs in the open fields. Plus tumble weeds. Lol 

L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Love Kit Kat and Rolos, just picked a couple of each the other week. A couple Christmases ago (when we couldn’t cross the border) it was almost impossible to find Rolos! I need them for a Christmas treat I was making. Finally found them!! I like Cadbury Eggs too but we usually only see them at Easter! lol A Coke and Cadbury Egg sounds good to me! lol Gotta watch those prairie dogs and tumble weeds! lol


M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

MMM I had a cake pop today. I think it was Vanilla. Glad to hear they still make Rolos. I imagine they have changed a bit. 

N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Not had a cake pop for a bit. I prefer vanilla! Yes, Rolos are still available (very happy). I wish there was more caramel in the centres. lol

O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Orange trees I was driving through the orange orchard area yesterday. It was fun seeing the oranges. 

P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Picking any oranges for yourself Sandy? lol It is peach, pear and plum picking time here.
Gotta love that fresh fruit! Yummy!!

Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Quite a selection you have with fruits. I couldn’t I was driving.
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really miss the fruit trees that I had in Queensland. I rarely had to buy oranges, mandarines or grapefruit. Here I’ve just got lemons and limes, I like them sliced thinly and added to water or ginger beer. I treat myself to a non alcoholic ginger beer every afternoon, woohoo, I know how to live life dangerously don’t I ?    
Yes, I love the Cadbury cream eggs too, it’s a shame we can only buy them at Easter.
S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Such a dangerous life you live Sue!! Non alcoholic ginger beer and every afternoon too! lol 🤣🤣😆🥰🥰🥰 I agree, it is a shame that the Cadbury Eggs are only available at Easter! 😥😥
I’m sure you miss your fruit trees. I guess we are pretty lucky. Lemons and limes aren’t cheap to buy either.

T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Truth or dare. Would you put salt on watermelon? Also sugar in tomato sauce? 

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U are right for Truth or Dare! I did put salt on Watermelon, but I forgot if the salt made the watermelon sweeter. Watermelon is usually sweet by itself. For tomato sauce yes when I made my own sauce, I added sugar. Sandy what's your point???
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very odd, salt on watermelon. I’ll give it a try next time I buy some. I think most tomato sauces have sugar added but if I was using it then I wouldn’t add anymore. 
Today is wet and very windy, the flowers from the wattle trees are blowing everywhere, it looks like yellow snow. I hope my daffodils don’t get blown away.
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wattle is the same as Mimosa i believe, I used to like my Mum to buy a bunch when I was small so that I could play "little chicks" with the flowers. I've would have had fun playing in Tasmania!! Hope your daffodils are ok Sue.

I've never tried salt on watermelon not sure I fancy the idea.

Does anyone else have tomatoes that are slow ripening this year?

XYZA


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Abundance of tomatoes in the greenhouse but very slow to ripen Joan. We have had a funny old year weatherwise haven't we.

Went to a car boot sale yesterday. Loads of stalls. Managed to get lots of fine ribbons cheaply for my project next month at the craft club. I am making hanging pompom items and showing the ladies how to do them and to offer suggestions for all kinds of different things they could make. The grandchildren love making them with them.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Been a bit slow for tomatoes Joan but we are keeping up with them. Hard to believe the tomatoes would be slow to ripen in Britain with all that “warm” weather you have had this summer. That is funny Sue —- yellow snow. lol I haven’t put salt on watermelon that I can remember but do add a bit sugar when making spaghetti sauce from scratch. Great find at the boot sale Jeannie, sounds like you are ready to teach your class.


C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yeah I saw something about the sugar in tomato sauce and remembered the watermelon trick. I never have tried either one. I was just wondering if anyone else has tried it or done something similar. 

Z, A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Next up D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Downpours off and on this morning, still humid! ☔☔🧊🧊


E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Ehhh stay safe Bonnie! I got a smiley face on my ice tea from Starbucks today 


F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Fun to be greeted with a happy face in your Starbucks coffee Sandy! 😊


G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gee Sue I thought maybe Molly was making the snow Yellow. Ha! I remember when Midnight went outside, he always went pretty much in the same area in the front yard. Come Spring we had to lay sod to get rid of the dead grass. 
H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Heavenly cake for dessert! 

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I would love a piece of your heavenly cake Sandy. Bonnie, that’s god you’ve been getting rain but not good about the humidity, don’t you hate it ?
I wonder how Sandra went on her music weekend, hope she stayed dry. She’s probably got loads of washing to do now.
Ann, we’re lucky with Molly as she usually does her toilet in the bushes where there’s no grass. She’s like me, she likes her privacy  
Joan, I’m going to google mimosas to see if they are related to our wattle ( acacia ) trees. I love your description of them, little chicks.
Jeannie, you did well at the garage sale, I haven’t been to one for a while. Hopefully with Spring around the corner there will be some local ones advertised soon.
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Heavenly cake for dessert!
> 
> Just don't know if I ever had a Heavenly Cake, do you mind sharing the recipe. Could at least tell us what goes into a heavenly cake?
> K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Long day working the election. Food and snacks to bring.
M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Making room for heavenly cake sounds wonderful Sandy! I guess it will be a long day tomorrow for voting Sandy? 
We had more rain tonight again Sue, not sure how much, the humidity is supposed to go down for one day and then right backup. Yuck! I’m like you and Molly Sue, I like my privacy too! lol
I also wonder how Sandra made out too at the music festival? 

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice photos of my daffodils.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

One of our wattle trees for Joan to compare.
P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yes I am working the polls tomorrow. It’s about a 13-14 hour day. I like the photos of the flowers and trees!


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

p is next


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pretty, Pretty yard Sue! Do you ever get snow? I was thinking probably living so near the water at least not like we got. When Midnight was a puppy, he used to almost get lost in the snow.
Long working day for you, Sandy, I am surprised they don't have double shifts working at the polls. 
Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quite the beautiful daffodils you have Sue and lovely wattle trees too. Thanks for sharing! Poor Sandy, you better get lots of rest tonight, you have a busy day tomorrow. Good luck! Our shifts are the same here on Election Day too. Must have somehow enlarged my font, hope you can all read my post! lol Oh well, font posted regular size! lol

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really long day for you Sandy, hope you get lots of breaks throughout the day.
No Ann, we don’t get the snow here but we can get it a 15 minute drive away. As you say, it’s probably because we live near the water. It would be lovely to get the occasional snowfall here, it’s years since I’ve built a snowman  
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sue I've searched Mimosa and Wattle I think they are the same, Just think you could have a whole farmyard of little chicks to play with.  Your daffodils look so bright and cheerful. You must be pleased with them. 

You will be busy Sandy hope you have had a good night's sleep. 

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Joan, yes the daffodils make me smile every time I go down the driveway. I’ve got others, popping out here and there in the garden and there’s a bunch of jonquils growing in the back garden. 
Yes, it’s hard to work out if there’s any difference with mimosas and wattles. I read that Mimosas are native to India whereas wattles are native to Australia. Also, it said that Mimosas are classed as a weed in some parts of Australia and are banned. Tricky to work out really.
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U are right Sue it is tricky to work out - I was always told that my little chicks came from Australia where my Aunt and Uncle lived.
Yes I love daffodils - the first real signs of spring!

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very nice to be told that Joan, did your Aunt and Uncle ever get to visit you ?
I just heard on the news that it’s Daffodil Day tomorrow, who would have thought there was a special day. I might take a bunch to my neighbour at the back of us as she doesn’t have any and she always comments on mine and my other neighbours.
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Thought I'd let you know that Luna follows the robot round the room, but when it bumps into anything and changes direction it makes her jumpin the air, so funny lol.
You will be tired after a long day at the polls, hope it's not too hot for you. Drink plenty water.
Sue, your daffs are beautiful, I'm glad they came up for you this time, you must have planted them the right way up LOL.
Waiting to hear from Sandra and her music weekend.
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Well my Uncle was my Mum's brother, he was in the RAF during ww2, he emigrated to Australia after that and married an Australian Canons daughter. He did come to visit from time to time and after he died my mum and my aunt kept in touch and my aunt stayed with her several times in England.

Lovely to have a daffodil day to appreciate these lovely flowers, Nice of you to think of your neighbour.

How funny for Luna to follow your robot and then jump. I wonder what she thinks it is?

XYZA


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

You must be laughing Jan, watching Luna trying to figure your robot out. lol
Lovely to have a special daffodil day Sue and very thoughtful of you to share some with your neighbour. Sandy is going to have a long day —- the polls opened at 6 a.m. and close at 9 p.m.

Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra funny Jan, watching Lunas antics with the robot, you’ll have to try and film it.
That would have been nice for your mum Joan, keeping in touch with her sister in law and enjoying her visits.
Yes, it is nice to have Daffodil Day, we also have Wattle Day which is on the 1st September which is also our first day of Spring.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

At last I can get on with baby Sophies cardi, now the hats for preemie babies are out of my system lol.
I have no idea what Luna thinks the robot is, lol
Cheese and onion quiche and cous cous with salad tonight, do any of you girls like cous cous?
I use a chicken stock cube, then when it's cool add chopped apricots, pomegranate seeds, a few olives, anything that takes my fancy really. I got a tub of pomegranate seeds when I went to Aldi.
B


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Back home! We have a fabulous time. The weather stayed great with only a bit of rain on friday afternoon and we managed to dry out in the warm sunshine just great. But the night times were really cold which is something that we are just not used to lately. I said to hubby that we are just not used to sitting outside on a night time but he even felt the cold. Lots of warm things though to wear on the night time. Danced, drank and ate too much but it was lovely.

The new tent had turned out to be a bit problematic for hubby putting it up - I helped hold the tent pegs (haha). Then on the night time we discovered some faulty stitching on the seams with the main Zip. So it is going to have to go back. We could stand up in it though which meant I didnt have to lie down and pull up trousers and pants. 
I would love to see Luna with the robot, I bet it is a great laugh Jan. Catch up with you all later.

Washing in and just putting my feet up and having a bit knit this afternoon. 

C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Couscous is now ordered for Thursday, I haven't bought any for quite a while. I will try veg oxo, cherry toms, cucumber, chopped gherkins and prawns and anything that takes my fancy.

Glad you had a had a good time Sandra, shame about the fault on the new tent, but it was a good job it was usable otherwise you would have been putting your pants on in public. Whereabouts in Kent were you? have fun with the washing catch up.

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dancing and drinking Sandra, just what the doctor ordered, glad you enjoyed yourselves.
I'm sure they'll replace or refund your money on the tent. At least it didn't spoil your fun.
Joan, I'm glad I jogged your memory about couscous,, sounds good to me with the things you are adding to it, yummy. I'm enjoying the cooler days, nights are still a bit warm though.
E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Everyone is making me hungry, but a few hours till we eat! lol
Glad you had a fun time at your music festival Sandra, a shame about your tent. I hope you get a refund or replacement, as Jan said. Enjoy your couscous Joan, lots of add ins. I wonder how Sandy is making out at the polling station, a very long day —- even with breaks!


F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fancy dish Joan with couscous. I had it before and I think I still have some in the house. I might have to go to the farmers mkt. and pick up some fresh veg. to make a couscous salad. The trouble is once I get going the Farmers Mkt. is over with, I am not much of an early riser. 
Sandra I am glad you enjoyed the outside concert. I am pass tent camping for many years now. I do enjoy a concert. Art wants to go for his Birthday on Dec. 15, Swing Music for the Holidays. I hate to order tickets too soon, never know how we will be feeling. My brother had an outside concert planned for this week but came down with the COVID.
Plenty of water, Sandy!
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Girls day in for Molly and I. James has taken his car into Launceston to get the sound system upgraded and Scoty is at golf. Molly is a bit sulky but we’ve had lots of playtime an now she’s asleep on me. I hope the fire hasn’t gone out, I don’t like to disturb her to check, still, her nice warm body is keeping me warm. 
Yes, hope Sandra gets a swap on her tent, I think companies are pretty good with warranties.
H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

How can you possibly move and disturb the lovely Molly! lol Enjoy your girls day in 
Sue —- fire, what fire —- you have Molly! Enjoy your day and cuddles!

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I would think that Molly is taking advantage of the quiet time until the guys get home. 
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jeepers, I feel like Mary from the nursery rhyme, Mary had a little lamb only Molly is the lamb. Everywhere I’ve gone, she’s followed, even to the bathroom where I partly closed the sliding door between us. She kept putting her paw through and waving to me until I came out. I gave her a bone shaped dog biscuit as I know she takes them from Scoty and James. She just threw it into the air and eventually she sat it on my foot. It was then that I remembered Scoty telling me that she likes it broken in half. Sure enough, as soon as it was in two pieces she took one and jumped on my knee and nibbled on it there. So lady like, a proper little princess, haha.
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Keeping my eye on the weather, towels and bedding hanging out to dry.
I think we are all the same with our fur babiys,Luna was sitting by my side on the sofa, I dropped my knitting pin but couldn't disturb her to pick it up lol.I think she must have guessed I needed it because a few minutes later she jumped down. I'm doing my best to get Sophies cardi done in time for her holiday in Wales next month.I hope she won't need it but knowing how the weather can change, you never can tell
L !


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Luna must have ESP, I sometimes think that Molly is psychic as I’ll think to myself, oh I have to get the washing out and a minute later, she will jump off my knee. It’s lovely to snuggle with our pets isn‘t it, I must admit, I still miss my lovely big ginger boy, Colin.
Hope you get Sophie’s cardi finished in time for her holiday in Wales. I have fond memories of going to North Wales for holidays when I was a child. 
M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

My day was very long. To be there at 6am till 8pm. No 2 shifts in Florida. That sounds great Anne. Lucky I had a great team to work with yesterday at a church.

N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Now you can take it easy today Sandy! Glad you “survived” yesterday.

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh, 14 hours is a long day! Did they pay you over-time after eight hours Sandy?
Jan, my GD wants a jumper for school I will be lucky if I get it done by Christmas. Her sweater needs to be pass her knee and she is a least 5'5". She is tall for a 12-year-old.
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Please say you were sitting down Sandy, What a long day! 

Your Granddaughter is tall, my daughter was taller than me when she was about eleven, It is said each generation is taller than the last! I don't believe that is true though!

Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Quite different here Ann. You basically go for a 4-6 hour training for 1 day. Then you work election s full day. Depends on your position what you get paid. Lowest I think is around $200. Training and election day is the same pay. It was less but they pay more. Other outside temporary agencies do the early voting for about 2 weeks. You have to commit to the entire 2 weeks. You can work both if you want. I only did the early election one time. Plus did election day. You really need the time to do it. I imagine your considered a volunteer and this why they do it this way. My understanding is that some churches and organizations will get a group of people together and all the profits will go to their cause. Most people would as a individual and get paid. 

R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Really both chair and standing. I was doing mostly the ballots. It like a team and it can be fun. 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sandy, hope you have got today as a time to relax after such a long stint at work yesterday. Sounds like you enjoyed the work though and managed to have some fun.
Lots of knitting for you Ann, making a long jumper for Gracie, you’re a good grandma. What colour yarn has she chosen, hopefully it’s a colour that you like.
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Time for a break for Sandy! I also hope the colour that Gracie picked is one that you like Ann! lol You’re up early Sue! lol Happy knitting 🧶🧶Jan!


U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

U are correct. But tomorrow is another busy day. Lol

T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Oops V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very early morning for me Bonnie as I had an appointment at the GPs. Had to get my script repeats and the results from the MRI on my spine. Nothing has changed since 2015 apart from some more general wear and tear but the nodules remain the same on some nerve roots. 
We did some shopping after my appointment then took Molly for a pup cup to her favourite cafe. It was nice and quiet before the lunchtime rush and she made a friend there, another female dog named Sammy.
W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Well Sue, that explains why you were up early yesterday. Good news for sure, glad everything is okay. 🥰🥰 I’m sure Molly was thrilled to go to her favourite cafe for a pup cup! lol
Nice for Molly to make a new friend. Does Sammy go to the cafe often? lol🐾🐾🐾🐾

XYZ or A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Your results were good Sue! Dave is still waiting for his MRI scan results. 
It rained most of last night with plenty of thunder, it's still raining now at 11.15am. I didn't get much sleep although Dave slept all the through the thunder!! It's scheduled to carry on till about 3pm. No washing today. 

ZA


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

A very wet day and last night it poured down here as well Joan.

Good news on the tent - they are taking it back and we get another one. It gets picked up one day next week.

I am off to stay with friends on my own, yes, on my own, for a week to stay with friends at Scotland (near Edinburgh). Last year I only went for 4 nights but staying longer this time. First week in September and I cannot wait. Soooooo looking forward to it. Need some time away at the moment.

B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Best news Sandra about your tent! Sounds like you will be enjoying your holiday in Scotland!
Rain, we all need rain, it seems to be dry everywhere. Joan, isn’t that always the way —- our other half sleeps right through storms. I hope Dave gets his MRI results soon!

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Can relate to Dave sleeping through the thunder storm, I’m the same. Scoty will tell me the next morning how bad it was and I had slept through it.
oh Sandra, how exciting to be spending time in Scotland soon, lucky you. Whereabouts are you staying near Edinburgh? When is the Edinburgh tattoo on, it must be coming up soon I think. I’m always amazed at the size of the car park at the castle and how it manages to have enough room for the tattoo. Will you be buying some Edinburgh rock, I love it.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dates for Edinburgh tattoo are 25 August 2022 to Saturday, 27 2022. Sue. Must watch out for the televised event...
Yes whereabouts near Edinburgh will you be.We know Scotland quite well. Have a lovely time.
E


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Edinburgh is fabulous. Staying south of Edinburgh in a little hamlet near Gorebridge. Very remote with no street lights. So tranquil and serene with a stream in their back garden. Beautiful. Soooooo looking forward to it. I’m not keen on Edinburgh rock but I love haggis with neaps and tatties.
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fun time you’re going to have Sandra. We did a lot of touring there in 2004 and had a brilliant time meeting some of Scoty’s relatives. Scoty enjoyed the haggis but I wouldn’t try it, anything to do with lamb I can’t eat. I did love the Arbroath smokies and I can highly recommend if you get the chance to try them Sandra.
Thanks for the Edinburgh tattoo info Joan, hope the weather is good for it right now.
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Hi I s Edinburg in Scotland? Thunder storms tonight. It’s real loud. 

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

It’s the capital of Scotland Sandy. A lovely city to visit, so much history and beautiful scenery everywhere. Maybe you can put it on your bucket list.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Just in case anyone in the Uk is interested the Edinburgh Tattoo it is on BBC1 at 6.30 Mon 29th. 
Sue you should have tried veggie haggis neeps and tatties, we love it! That sounds an idyllic hamlet Sandy. Scotland is beautiful. We used tour round for six weeks at a time in Spring and Autumn.

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keep thinking how lovely it would be if we could have another trip to the UK. Scotland would definitely be on our list of important places to visit again. I don’t think there was a vegetarian option for haggis Joan. We had breakfast at our stay at Loch Ness, it was a lovely old hotel with tartan carpets, wood panelling walls and a huge fireplace. I remember that Scoty’s breakfast was huge and had sliced black pudding as well as the haggis, bacon, eggs, tomatoes, sausages etc. I think it filled him up for the day at least.
Will have to watch out for the Edinburgh tattoo coming on tv here. Sometimes we have to wait until New Years Eve before they broadcast it.
L


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Lovely blackberry crumble in the oven this morning. I'm surprised at how well all the fruit is doing in the hedgerows. 

I've never been to Scotland or Ireland for that matter. Wish I had. We are off out to the dentist today for a check up. Will get a few bits of shopping and maybe a meal out while we are there.

An English breakfast is great isn't it Sue. If you are camping it sets you up for the day. Happy memories of camping and caravanning holidays. We loved it. Other family members would have holidays in far flung places and couldn't understand us at all. There is nothing like cruising around the country on the open road, finding a nice spot and spending a few days there. 


M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Long wait till New Years Eve Sue!! We buy our veggie haggis in the supermarket around Burns night. We'd love to go back to Scotland but it won't happen now.

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Many wonderful memories to look back on Joan. As Jeannie said, there’s nothing like going off somewhere in your caravan and enjoying all the different places. I miss our days on the road but it was getting too difficult with Scoty‘s arthritis and now living in Tasmania, the island is small enough that we can have a few days here and there in motels or B& Bs. 
Jeannie your blackberry crumble sounds delicious, I bet your kitchen smells delightful.
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Now look back on photos and dvds, I used to take photos and Dave took cine film and we both made them into Dvds with Scottish background music! 

Jeannie your kitchen must smell lovely, I good autumnal smell.

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Off to the dog groomer today and Molly got her usual pampering. It’s International Dogs Day today so she certainly had a good celebration.🐶


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Pretty photo of Molly! I like the sled in the background. I recall seeing Scottish kilts with a pipe. I bet there is a lot of history behind the music. 

Q


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Quite a beautiful photo of the lovely Molly. Who could resist that little face? 

Scotland is so beautiful and I am soooooo looking forward to my trip. I am off out this afternoon to pick up some windfall apples from our little pocket park. Nobody seems to bother with them and they are left to just rot. Well, my freezer is calling them to it. Pies and crumbles for the future.

We went back to Uppingham market this morning and got restocked with fruit and vegetables and hubby got a piece of pork shoulder for Sunday dinner. He likes having a bit play in the kitchen and I am not complaining as he cleans up after himself as well. The training worked!

I’ve got a baby C2C to finish this afternoon when I get back from the park. Catch up later with some pineapple gin and tonics all round. Yummy! Might even bring some crisps and nibbles to the kitchen as well. Hey, we need a get together girls, how about it? 

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Remembering having our Irish Breakfast! Black Pudding, I enjoyed along with everything else. In our area we will call Black Pudding, Blood Sausage. Both of them sure tasted the same. Once in a while I will have liver sausage. I might make a breakfast of bacon, tomatoes and fried potatoes with scrambled eggs today. I used to make an over-easy egg but that doesn't always agree with me. I prefer over-easy instead of scramble, but I will eat what my body will let me eat. 
Gracie's long jumper is being made with size 10 needles and she picked out the color of seafoam. Very easy on the eyes and a fast knit. 
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Seems like black pudding would be more of a cake consistency. I could be wrong. 

T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

sandj said:


> Seems like black pudding would be more of a cake consistency. I could be wrong.
> 
> T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

The Black Pudding is a combination of suet or fat, grain or cereal, onion, seasoning and, there's no denying it, cow or pig's blood, all stuffed into a natural casing (animal intestine).

More like a sausage Sandy, not that I would eat it!!

U


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Understand anyone not liking pudding when they know what it is but I love it with a full English breakfast, lovely.

I have just completed a C2C blanket for a friend’s daughter who is having a baby in the first week of December. She thought it was going to be christmas time but her dates have been changed. 

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very pretty c2c blanket Sandra, I finished Sophies jumper, I made it in James Brett magic yarn, I love the way it looks like fairisle. Now because I don't want to start anything big, I'm back on preemie hats lol.
You've made me fancy a full English, so thats what I'll have for brekkie tomorrow.
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

With the breakfast do you ever have pork n' beans? I know when I was in Ireland the breakfast kept me full until supper time. I remember going to a Farmers Mkt. one day and couldn't believe the size of the root veg. No wonder most of the soups are pureed. The soups were all were very tasty, I could live on soups along with a sandwich. 
Joan, you did an excellent job explaining the recipe what black pudding or blood sausage is. 
X, Y, Z.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wonderful blanket Sandra, I’m sure your friends daughter will love it.
I hope Bonnie is ok, I haven’t seen her for a couple of days. 
XYZA


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, Joan did do a good job of explaining what black pudding is made of and I can understand her not wanting any  I wonder what white pudding is, would it be similar without having any blood in it ? 
ZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zip, white pudding is the sausage without the blood. The blood is what makes it dark. 
I almost forgot to compliment Sandra on her baby C2C, you do wonderful workmanship and so fast. You are one talented person!
A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Aggravated my hip the other day, so nursing it along. Thanks for thinking of me Sue. Went to physio again today and starting to feel better. Love the pic of pretty Molly after her grooming —- so sweet! Sandra, you did a beautiful job on your C2C baby blanket —- well done! Enjoy your holiday in Edinburgh. Jan is back to her preemie hats and Joan was describing blood sausage. It doesn’t appeal to me. Sandy, I hope you have recovered from your Election Day work. Ann, I hope you post a pic of Gracie’s sweater when you are finished.

B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)




----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Amazing frog I saw this afternoon. I think a Cuban Tree Frog.

B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Big surprise for you Sandy! It doesn’t look real, he almost looks like he’s paper mache! lol

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Concrete was what I thought it was made of. How amazing that he’s real, he‘s a good size too. I like frogs we’ve got a small one living near one of our compost bins.
Bonnie, glad your hip is feeling somewhat better, I did wonder where you were. Maybe some pool time will help as well. Take it easy my dear Bonnie.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dear little frog, he really doesn't look real but a lot frogs don't look real! Sandy I have a stone frog sitting in my bird bath for the birds to perch on. 
Pretty C2C blanket is it crochet Sandra?
Look after that hip and take care Bonnie. Busy girls with our knitting - Jan please can you show a picture of Sophie's cardigan Email to me if you like and I'll post it for you. Ann is still knitting and I'm plodding along with my top. Jeannie is cooking and I expect Sue is playing with Molly
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Exhausted is Molly after having a mad half hour of chase, fetch and tug of war. I’m feeling a bit tired too but it’s some sort of exercise for me which is good.
Girls, what’s the oldest appliance that you are still using ? When James visited his dad he gave him an electric percolator which he doesn’t use. It’s a Sona brand and made in England, we got it as an engagement gift in 1973. It still works as good as new and makes a great cup of coffee though I did have to clean it up, it was so dusty. So, it must be getting on for 50 years, not bad eh ?
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Fancy your percolator still working after all those years Sue,things were made to last in those days.
Thanks for your offer to post Sophies cardi Joan, actually it's a jumper, I changed my mind after I'd finished the back, she has quite a few cardis I made for Ollie in the same wool-- I'll have to wait till Laura pays me a visit because I'm useless at sending photos.
Hope your hip is feeling better Bonnie, look after yourself.
Sandra, are you doing an edging of single crochet round you baby blanket, I usually do a couple of rounds just to finish it off, but it's a matter of choice isn't it.
Molly looks so cute after her'' hair do.''
G


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Good to hear that someone is still using their gadgets after years of service. I was given a hand mixer with attachments as an engagement present and still use it. I have bought other modern ones and they just don't compare. I believe my sister in law bought it at the Ideal Home Exhibition in l979. I have also got a counter top freezer in the shed that was m y mums. Mum passed away in l989 and had it for about 5 years at the time . It still comes in useful as an overflow freezer and works perfectly.

Lovely sunny day here and the runner beans are coming thick and fast. We are having them with every meal as they are so lush.

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hope you have put some runner beans in your freezer Jeannie for a treat when they are all finished , we had a neighbour who always brought us some of his beans, sadly he died so we no longer get nice fresh beans.
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I have three old items not exactly appliances but all still working - a clock and table, our wedding gifts now 57 years old and my Mothers 83 year old chiming clock from 1939! My Mother had an old coffee percolator that didn't use electricity which she gave to my Australian Aunt when she returned home to Australia. She had been looking for one like that for a long time.
When we grew a lot of runner beans I used to freeze some to go with our Christmas lunch.
J


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

A big thank you to you all for the wonderful kind words. I love to be making something. Now I am going to finished off another dog blanket for Battersea - I started to make it a while back. Then I want to knit a couple of little baby dresses to go with the C2C blanket. Hopefully all is going ok for her as she had a miscarriage last year. Her son is nearly 4 years old and he has autism. I will keep all of the baby things here until I know everything is ok.


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Sorry out of sync again.

K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Juicy Juice boxes. It’s just in the USA that comes in individual boxes. Yes I thought the frog wasn’t real at first. He is real. 

K


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Kool looking frog Sandy, I’ve never seen a white frog before! Sandra, you have a big heart —- always busy doing something for someone. There are certainly some “antique” items out there still in use! I still have the portable GE washing machine that we got for my mom when my dad died in 1976. It still works, I had to use it when my big washer was out of commission a couple years ago — Jim got it rebuilt and it is still working (it was only 13 yrs. old at the time). They sure don’t build things like they used to! It used to be quality over quantity and things were made to last and to be repaired not tossed! Thanks for the memories Sue!! lol


L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kind of you to take a picture of the frog. Sandy did you try touching the frog? 
Jan, I have a question for you what's the difference between a cardi and jumper? I thought a jumper was a sweater whether it had buttons or not. I must be wrong, please explain or anyone else if they could give me the answer.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Life goes on it seems like the kitchen has been busy today, almost everyone checking in. Bonnie sorry to hear about your hip.
M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

M and M’s. Ann I didn’t touch the frog. Someone else did move the frog bit after I took the photo. He came out probably because of the rain. I was at a patio type restaurant and I walked over on the grass a few feet and that is where I saw the frog by surprise.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Not that I would touch the frog myself, but it must have been fun watching the frog. Thanks for sharing!
O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Oh I do recall me posting on KP about white squirrels because they are rare. Then came along a white frog.
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Kind of you to take a picture of the frog. Sandy did you try touching the frog?
> Jan, I have a question for you what's the difference between a cardi and jumper? I thought a jumper was a sweater whether it had buttons or not. I must be wrong, please explain or anyone else if they could give me the answer.


A sweater and a jumper are the same, never with buttons. A cardi always has buttons. In the Uk we are more likely to talk about jumpers and cardigans. Sweaters not so much.
Hope that makes sense Ann.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> A sweater and a jumper are the same, never with buttons. A cardi always has buttons. In the Uk we are more likely to talk about jumpers and cardigans. Sweaters not so much.
> Hope that makes sense Ann.


Joan, you would have been a wonderful teacher! You always explain everything so well!!! I learned something else the other day. The people from the UK area often refer to their gardens but to me a garden is where you grow flowers or veg. I think I know that a garden is their back yard. My garden consists of green grass. Art takes great pride in his lawn. He often makes diamond shape in the lawn by cutting it one way and the next time another way.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Back yards were usually laid bricks in our grandparents day, no grass or flowers just a yard with a brick outhouse for storing coal/ wood, and another brick outhouse where the toilet was with newspaper cut into squares threaded on a string, imagine having to go out there to use the toilet in winter lol, that is why they had potties under the bed. Most didn't have a front garden, straight out the front door onto the footpath.
Thanks Joan for explaining cardigans and jumpers to Ann.
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Countries do everything a bit different. Even our United States the yards look different. I like watching HGTV seeing different houses and yards. I watch international house hunters also. It is interesting to me to see how others live and what they call it. 
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dunny is the name of an outside toilet here in Australia. There are still quite a few around on old properties and I really don’t know how people could use them at night. What with redback spiders lurking underneath the seat or snakes curled around inside the toilet it would be a nightmare. Mum and dads old home had an outdoor toilet but being in the UK, the only thing we had hiding were black hairy spiders on the walls. We also had the coal bunker, a shed and a green house and a small bit of grass where we could play. Oh, there was a lovely lilac tree too which was mums pride and joy.
E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Every country has different names for different things. lol I remember the outhouses when we went to camp. Yuck! Thanks Ann, my hip is starting to improve, just have to be careful. lol
Yes, Joan you should have been a teacher. Enjoy your runner beans Jeannie, prob was a good idea to change your mind for Sophie’s jumper Jan. I can’t imagine using squares of newspaper in the outhouse. lol I still can’t get over that white frog Sandy. Not very fond of spiders either Sue. Lucky Sandra, going to Edinburgh, enjoy your holiday! 

F


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Feel excited about my little trip already but I will have to be patient - another week before I go there.

My mam used to say about having to run down the yard to go to the outside toilet when she grew up. It must have been terrible in the winter. They used to call it the Netty in the north east, UK. Running to the netty before bedtime. I think that is how she was never afraid of spiders as she had to put up with them. When she married my dad they moved to a house with an inside bathroom and separate toilet and she said it was bliss. Also no more tin baths. I grew up in that house and never had to go outside for the toilet or bath by the fire, thank goodness.

Hubby in charge of dinner tonight and it is going to be slow roasted shoulder of pork. Yummy.

An afternoon of finishing off a dog blanket for Battersea, I got side tracked yesterday and ended up doing some weeding. We have loads of tiny cherry tomatoes and carrots this time.

G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Got to see a cool photo of this cat. Called Bowie. After David Bowie. Like David his eyes are different. I imagine like a genetic thing. Here’s the face of the cat.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Have you posted Bowie the cat Sandy?

I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

I just did. Here is Bowie. he he


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Just in time Sandy, he's a lovely cat and well named!!

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lovely eyes, not unusual, my friend had a Husky dog with odd colour eyes
M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Makes you wonder what Bowie is thinking? lol


N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nice eyes. I do recall seeing a husky when I was a kid. I thought it was so cool the 2 different eyes.
O


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh beautiful cat. So lovely.
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Perfect day for a bbq, and that is where I've been today and saw all my grandies and great grands. 
Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Quite a lovely day. Looks like some rain clouds here.
R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Really lucky you are Jan! Glad that you are able to get together with everyone. I’m sure the great grands are changing every time you see them. We are going to bbq too, great day. Sandy, hopefully it doesn’t rain too long —- if you get any. The rain keeps passing us by here. 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sunless morning here but it’s not raining. Scoty has just left for his 9 holes of golf with his caddie in tow ( Molly ). She was so excited to be going, she wouldn’t leave Scoty’s side incase he forgot her.
Beautiful eyes on the cat Sandy, my neighbours border collie, Bonnie has one blue eye and one brown.
Jan, it would have been a lovely day for you, catching up with the family over the bbq and hope you enjoyed your bbq too Bonnie. I’m sure Sandra’s pork roast would have been delicious, especially when she didn’t have to cook it or do the washing up.
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks Sue, our bbq was lovely. Heaven help Scoty if he forgot to take precious Molly golfing! lol Sandra was very lucky —- a delicious pork roast dinner she didn’t have to prepare and no washing up! Lucky lady!!

U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Uno card games. That is a fun game to play.
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very busy day today, we started out going to an outside Church service with a bluegrass band playing. From there we went to our Wisconsin Czech dinner plus there was a polka dance after the meal. By the time we got home early evening, I was tired.
Often times when the family get together for the Holidays, we will play Uno or other board games. 
W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Well Ann, it sounds like you had a very busy Sunday, time to relax! lol
Remember playing UNO years ago but don’t remember very much! lol


XYZ or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You did have a busy day Ann, did you join in with the polka dance, I must admit, I’ve never learned that one. I’ve got basic skills in the waltz, quickstep and some Latin American though if I tried now I would probably have two left feet. Joan is the accomplished dancer in the kitchen, maybe we can all get together and have some lessons from her and Dave  
Glad you enjoyed your bbq Bonnie, James puts the Weber on most days as he’s on a carnivore diet. It wouldn’t suit me, I’ve got to have veggies or salad with my meat. 
ZA


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

A dancer I am not Sue! Never really liked it, don’t know why? Yes, maybe Joan and Dave could run some dance classes for us. It could be a winter project. lol You sound like you could hold your own on the dance floor Sue! I like meat but it is nice to have some veggies or salad as a side. I hope James does well on his carnivore diet.

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Been on it and off it for a while now, I’m not happy that he’s not including fruit or vegetables but I can’t force feed him  He’s just filling out the paperwork to get Molly registered at the council as she’s nearly 6 months. She really enjoyed her trip to golf this morning with ever fussing over her.
Ive got an appointment at the Lung clinic tomorrow, my GP is trying to work out why I’m getting breathless. It’s not the heart so we’ll see if the clinic can determine anything. Just so fed up of all these medical appointments.
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Could James blitz some veggies up to get his daily dose, or would that interfere with the diet ?
I have tried diets and only one worked that was W.W, I almost got to my target and the woman who ran the class suddenly gave it up without a word to any of us. I did keep it up for a while by myself , but---- LOL. I was still watching the calories then lost interest.
Dear lovely Molly, she does love her golf '' meetings''. Hope you get on ok at the lung clinic Sue, I get short of breath, but I'm not even going there--
D


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Don’t like blitzed fruit or vegetables. When my youngest son was living here he used to blitz lots of stuff and I tried it and thought that I was going to be ill all day. Much prefer them in the whole self but we are all different.

I keep forgetting it is MONDAY! It’s a bank holiday here in the UK. I have a dog blanket to finish sewing together but every time I pick it up I get side tracked. Off to Scotland one week today, yahoooooooo!!!

Molly is adorable and I want either a cat or a dog soon! DH doesn’t want a one, Boohoo!!!!!!!!!!!

Also hope that all goes ok for you Sue at the lung clinic.

I joined a slimming club back in 2009 and lost nearly 3 stone and looked the best I have looked in a long time. All down hill since then …………………………. I have lost 16lb since the beginning of the year but it has stuck at the moment.

E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Early day today, not sure why? lol Dr. appointments are a pain in the butt, I hope everything goes okay at the lung clinic Sue, so annoying. I like to have a few veggies and love my fruit so I think James’s diet would be difficult for me too. I agree with Jan, WW has the best variety of food as you can eat everything, only in moderation. We do need some variety in our diet or it becomes boring early on. Good luck James. Do you find that guys can lose weight faster than us? Sandra, you sound very excited about your holiday to Scotland —- I don’t blame you! Maybe you’ll get your wish for a dog or cat. lol 

F


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

For dinner today I have made a stew, but only with minced beef, carrot, onion, mushroom and potatoes. Also a lovely side of runner beans. Don't think I'll make the dumplings now - with all you girls talking about weight. I remember going to keep fit with a bunch of girls from work. We had a good laugh in there and then came out, straight into the next door Wimpy Bar and had a burger and chips as we were all starving hungry after the work out. I did loose a stone last year, but seem to be stuck now. At least I am not putting it back on.

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Forget the idea about a cat/dog Sandra, who will care for them when you go off on your outings/holidays.
I could never put a pet of mine in kennels/cattery, too traumatic for them.
I also love veg. and salads, especially in summer.
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good dinner for you today Jeannie, your beans will go down a treat with it. I'm being spoilt again and going to my family for another bbq.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good to eat fruit and veg in any form but it is best whole for me please although I do like tomato juice. My weight loss has stuck too, I've lost 20lb so far,
Happy Molly on her golfing trip is she tired now? Hope you get on well at the clinic Sue.

H


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Have a lovely dinner Jan with your relatives. I am envious of you but I do have a wonderful youngest son. You are right about a pet but I used to put Emmy in a cattery and she seems to love going. The owner really got to know and love her. She had to be injected twice per day and she did all that for me and Emmy. Hubby says they are too tying and I have to agree. My youngest son was looking after a puppy for a couple of days for a friend and she was called Melody. The little videos he sent were so lovely. Roast pork shoulder, stuffing and apple sauce bread rolls for tea tonight. One of our neighbours has just dropped off a large bag of Victoria plums - might make a crumble or two.

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I wish I had a neighbour with plum trees, especially Victorias, plum crumble mmmm, with a dollop of thick cream or ice cream, my mouth is watering at the thought. lol. Maybe the market will have some next time I go to Harbro. The fruit and veg. stall has really good quality stuff.I like the sound of your dinner as well, yumeee.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Just in case this could help you or someone you know...

K









Hosepipe ban in the Uk. Did you know...


Now that we have a hosepipe ban in most of the Uk did you know that if you have a blue badge you are still legally allowed to use your hose!




www.knittingparadise.com


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Keeping quiet in the kitchen tonight! Our British ladies are sleeping but where is everyone else?


L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lounging with my feet up after arriving back from big town. I had the lung function testing, l thought I had blown my eyeballs out at one stage. 
We did a big grocery shop afterwards then we stopped in at our doctors for Scoty to get blood tests, ready for his surgery on the 8th. Phew, I’m exhausted
I bet you are going to bed soon Bonnie, sorry there’s not been much activity in the kitchen yet.
M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Made me laugh Sue —- “I thought I had blown my eyeballs out at one stage”! I know exactly how you feel, I always feel the same when I go to the lung clinic —- next visit November! 😥
Glad Scoty is ready for his surgery. No wonder you’re exhausted, get some much needed rest! 💕

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Now it’s bedtime for me Bonnie and I’ve just plonked myself under the covers…..ahhhh, lovely. I’m glad that you feel the same as me with the lung function tests, what with nearly popping my eyeballs out, I thought I had lost my tongue as well down the mouth piece, fun and games.
I‘ve been watching the crime and investigation channel on tv, hope I won’t have nightmares now, haha.
O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh dear Sue, you sound like you are nice and comfy under the covers! Night, night!
I hope you don’t have any nightmares either! lol
Sweet dreams!


P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Posted a P.M to Sandra, but don't know if she got it because I wasn't sure how to do it --lol.
If you didn't get it Sandra, I was asking you the cost of posting a blanket to Battersea dogs home.? I say for'' one'' blanket because I think the cost of more would be sky high.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quiet again in the kitchen Jan! I hope Sandra gets your PM. I’m sure she’ll pop in soon with an answer for you. Lovely of you to knit a blanket for the shelter. 🐾🐾 I hope you enjoyed your stew Jeannie, it sounded yummy. We had some rain today but still humid. It is supposed to cool off “soon”. lol

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really hope Sandra pops in, she will be able to help with postage instructions because she posts blankets quite often doesn't she.
I'm having home made mac cheese with brocolli for dinner tonight, and there's enough for tomorrow.
Strawbs and icecream for after .
S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Sandra will pop in Jan, I’m sure. She is probably busy getting ready for her big trip to Scotland. She woul be your best bet to ask as she sends so many blankets. Yummy, love home made Mac and cheese especially with broccoli! I’ll be right there! lol Lovely dessert Jan —- strawbs and ice cream. Perfect! Enjoy!! 

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

The nights are drawing in here, it's only 8.00pm and it's almost dark-- we'll call it dusk.I'm going to watch a repeat on TV, Midsommer Murders, nothing else worth watching.
U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

U are right Jan, the days are getting shorter and we haven’t turned our clocks back yet! lol
Sometimes repeats are better the second time around. 

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very true about tv shows being better the second time around as quite often, I fall asleep and miss the endings.  So, I get to find out whodunnit the next time around. 
I had a good sleep last night, only one bathroom visit.
W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Woohoo Sue, only one bathroom visit! That is a good reason to celebrate! lol
I’m like you, I fall asleep and miss the end (and then some) lol so the second time around is perfect for me too!


XYZ or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-actly what happens to me, try to stay up for the end and before I know I wake up and the show is over with. 
I got rechargeable hearing aids today, what different sounds do I hear wearing them. I can hear every vent in a room, I can hear myself walk (swish -swish), when I walked into our kitchen I heard tick, tick from the large school clock I have hanging on the wall. One thing I notice I could really hear is almost every word was on the TV. Since I had a lot of nerve damage in my left hear, in a week & half I am going to have a CT scan to find out what's going on if anything. My headaches are gone after I took antibodies. Thank Goodness!
Y, Z A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

You will notice a big difference with your hearing aids Ann. It is amazing what we miss without them. Good luck and you will get used to all the “new noises” you hear! lol
Good to hear that your headaches are gone but not needing a CT scan. Looks like there are a few of us who can’t stay awake for the end! lol

ZA


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A crying Molly right now as James has just gone out into town and Scoty is at golf. She’ll have to make do with her grandma, I’m sure a game of fetch will make her happy. I’ve just been outside to sweep leaves from outside the kitchen door and that sent her racing around the garden like a mad turkey. James is registering her with the council today, it’s so hard to believe she’s almost 6 months. 
Glad to hear that your new hearing aids are working so well Ann, isn’t it great to be able to hear all the background noises and not to need the tv volume on full.
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Been getting used to my new rechargable hearing aids Ann, mine are connected to my cell phone so I don't miss calls now, very pleased with them.
A bit dull and cloudy this morning. hope the sun comes out to dry the washing.
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Can't see anybody in the kitchen, where is everybody?
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Done the same as you Jan just put the washing out. Dull and breezy. so I it hope it will dry. 
Dave had a text for an appt on MONDAY the 8th Sept. I had to wait on the phone for 56 minutes to sort out that the appt is THURS 8th Sept. 
I've just finished the front of my cotton top and started the back. I think it will be too cold to wear it when it's finished. 
Sue have a good game with Mollie perhaps that will tire her out.
Bonnie when do you change your clocks, ours will be the end of October.
Glad you have got your hearing aids - have fun getting used to them!

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eeek, 56 mins. on the phone, I hope it was from hospital end, ! Why do they have to make such a big issue when making appts? How long does it take for them to look in the appt. book find a date and ask if it suits you, I'm shaking my head in disbelief !!!
No rain so far and my washing is almost dry, so I fetched it in to finish off in the spare room on clothes airer.
Gave the robot a go upstairs, couldn't believe my eyes when I emptied it, cat hair and dust !!!
F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Fun to watch Molly running around like a mad turkey, isn’t it Sue? lol Here I am Jan, just got up. Some days we are busier in the kitchen than others. Hearing aids are a real adjustment for sure. Joan, that is ridiculous having to wait that long to ”fix” THEIR mistake! When I saw the September 8 date, I knew it was Thursday not Monday as Jim has an eye appointment that day. Wishing Dave the best and all goes well. Joan, our clocks go back on November 6 this year. They usually go back around Halloween but later this year. Good to hear that your robot is doing his job upstairs Jan, amazing isn’t it. A bit cooler here this morning —- so far. We had a steady rain yesterday morning but none in the forecast for today. Keep an eye on your laundry. lol


G


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

For dinner tonight, I've made a chilli as I am out this afternoon with two neighbour/friends. We are going to the garden centre for a nice coffee and cake. 
'
I've hoovered down here just now and done some weeding in the garden. Seems to get bigger as I get older. 71 this year. Where do the years go. I helped hubby to cut down the tops of some trees yesterday. I held the long ladder whilst he chopped off the top 6'. The we chopped them up for the fire. 

Getting concerned about the winter fuel, so we have got a good supply of wood and coal to see us through. There must be lots of people who are going to really struggle this winter. Never known anything like it. 

I was talking to a farmer neighbour and she told me she has been stock piling food to see her through the next year. I must admit my store cupboard is bigger than it has ever been. 

I can't believe that in this day and age, we have got people in this country , who are going hungry. Not to speak of the cold months.

Sorry I've just read this back and it does seem all doom and gloom.

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got a lot of jobs done in the house while it's cool. No rain forecast here till Friday, then it's rain all next week-- hopefully.
Not so good for my Saturday gang, they are on holiday in Wales that week, Ollie told me he's going to see some Whales lol
H


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Have just sent a pm Jan - hope it helps.
I daren’t say this out loud but I have a bit of toothache this morning and just taken a couple of paracetamols. Just hope it doesn’t cause bother at Scotland because my dentist is fully booked for the rest of the week! Fingers crossed, it could be a twinge. Just been to do the shopping and got my toiletries for my little trip. I’m getting excited now. One of my friends is phoning this afternoon.

I cast on the little baby dress last night on circular needles and I was chuffed with my progress until I noticed that it had twisted!!! DOH! I had managed 6 rows and had to pull out the lot. I just couldnt believe it but I have started again and it has come out ok now. I’ll take it with me to do on the train. Also need to sort out a book to take as well. 

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I just received your PM Sandra, thankyou-- I'm pleased with myself now that I can send P.M's.
All I've got to do is remember how to do it lol.
Fingers crossed for your tooth, lets hope it doesn't spoil your holiday---- no , of course it won't, it's just a little twinge !!
I had to rip back a little cardi I started for Sophie, luckily it was only one front and not the back. Glad you managed to sort the little dress out.
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just so annoying when you have to rip out those stitches, I find it difficult to get the stitches back on the needles the right way, especially if it’s a patterned stitch.
Oh Sandra, I hope your tooth settles down for your holiday. I’m so excited for you and wish I was going to Scotland too. How long is the train journey ?
K


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Kicking your heels up Sandra, soon time for your holiday! I hope you don’t have any further issues with your tooth. It’s always something, isn’t it? Hate having to frog but sometimes it is necessary. 😥😥🧶🧶Oh well Joan, by the time you finish your top you will have a new one for next year. I hope you enjoy your chili Jeannie. You have been busy Jeannie, helping hubby with the trees and all. Please be careful (I’m a klutz)! lol
Hopefully your family will have nice weather for their holiday Jan. ☀☀ Yay, Jan can send PM’s now.
Where is Sandy, has anyone heard from her?
I made two ingredient bagels this morning, turned out great but would have been better if I set the toaster on BAGEL to toast!


L


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Little more than 4 hours on the train to Edinburgh on monday then I have another short train journey of 20 minutes. Just hope I’m not late for my second train. Not done the second train before but I didnt want to put them out too much by having them pick me up at Edinburgh. It’s all an adventure. I hope to visit a friend in Durham some time in October by myself and also a day with my youngest son planned for October in London. Tooth has thankfully settled down for now but I havent had my tea yet. Time will tell.

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

May you have a wonderful visit, Sandra! I hope your tooth ache won't be bothering you for a long time. I hate that when gets any kind of an ache especially when you are traveling. 
N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Never been to Scotland Sandra; your trip sounds fab. Haven't been on a train journey for years. Hope you have a smashing time.

Had a lovely afternoon with my pals. We are all chatterboxes, so we had a great catch up.

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Opened my eyes this morning to the first day of Spring and the weather is wet and miserable. Not that it matters as I’ve caught up with the washing for now.
Thats not too long a train trip for you Sandra, I love travelling by train. When we were in Scotland we took the train from Montrose to Edinburgh. I recall seeing Scoty, hanging out of the window, filming as we travelled over the Forth bridge. You can hear my dulcet tones shouting at him to get his head back in  The last train we went on was from Brisbane to Coffs Harbour on the New South Wales coast, it was a 5 hour trip. We were picking up our Motorhome then driving back, it was a lovely scenic trip along the Pacific Highway. 
P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Poor weather for the first day of spring Sue!! 😥☔ At least you got your washing caught up. Hopefully the coming days will have kinder weather for you Sue!
Haven’t ridden a train for years but Sandra’S trip sounds very exciting!

Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quite a long time ago, when I was around 10, I had friend who visit her grandma by train. Her Dad worked for the railroad, often times he put us girls on the train and sent us to Chicago. Those were the best times for us. I will never forget those train rides and visiting her grandma
R.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Really safe times back then Ann! lol Hard to imagine putting two 10 year olds on a train nowadays. Boy, those were the days when we were all carefree!


S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Steam trains were the go when I was a small child. They always had such a cosy atmosphere back then. When we were visiting Victoria we went on the Puffing Billy steam train, sadly they have open carriages as it’s a tourist ride and we all nearly froze to death.
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

The rain decided to descend just after I had pegged out 2 hand towels 3 bath towels and a bath sheet. I brought it all in and now two hours later the sun is shining.... 

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'U' can't win can you Joan, but maybe if you peg it out again it might dry. V
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very short spell of sun Jan I have towels indoors. They soon dried hung around in the bathroom with window open all except the bath sheet! I'm trying to use tumble dryer as little as possible!!!!!!!

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Weather by us is very humid today, it's at 49% humidity. Today I even put the knitting needles aside. I am planning on Not Doing a Darn Thing! Tomorrow is supposed to be the same way. After that the weather is going to be really nice. I really feel sorry for the kids because today was the first day of school, at least for Gracie it was. 
X, Y, Z


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Xtra nice day here, sunny, a slight breeze and no humidity! I know how you feel with the humidity Ann, drop everything and try to stay cool. Good thing your towels dried in the bathroom Joan. Towels sure do dry quickly in the dryer though. lol I always feel sorry for the kids when it is time to go back to school —- usually the humidity and temperature goes up high. Our kids go back to school next week. Where did the summer go?

YZor A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes, where did the summer go, looks like it might stay around for us for a while. I love Autumn it's my favorite season, I hope that season lasts for a long time. I am waiting to get a nice breezy day for drying. I took a few down-filled pillows from my brother's house, and I want to wash them and hang them out to dry. I guess I need to wait a bit longer but for sure we have a day that I am waiting for before the snow starts. 
Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A lovely Spring day here though still on the cool side. Tomorrow is forecast to be nice too so Scoty should enjoy his golf, it will be the last Saturday of playing for a while. The countdown for his knee surgery is on.
B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Big changes will be coming soon for everyone with their weather. Autumn is nice but not looking forward to the next season —- winter! 😥😥 All seasons have their pros and cons!
Yes, it is almost time for Scoty’s surgery, positive thoughts coming your way! He’s going to miss his daily golf for a bit. 

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Changing in Weather doesn't seem to stop Scoty from playing golf except for his health issues. Am I right in saying that one can play golf year-round where you live Sue? Wishing Scoty the Best outcome from his surgery so he can be back on the course. 
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Delightful morning in the garden. I’ve just put seed out for the birds and everywhere I look there’s flower buds ready to pop out.
You are right Ann, we are fortunate in most parts of Australia that outdoor sports can still be played during the colder months. As you know, Scoty will play in any weather, he reckons it never rains on a golf course  
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Envy you Sue, I love Spring when the the daffodils bloom and the trees are in blossom. It's as though nature is coming out of hibernation.

Well I must shift myself the freezer needs defrosting... Not my favourite job.   

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Firstly my plan was to go to town, now it's raining so that's the end of that plan grrr. I can't manage an umbella and steer my walker at the same time otherwise I'd have gone -'angry face lol '
Never mind, I'll catch up with some jobs I need to do around the house, then I'll get on with some crochet.
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Got the freezer going well, I hope I can put it all back in the next few minutes. A good job done for a while. The rain seems to be catching us out now doesn't it?

H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Happy day Joan, a good feeling for you after tackling the unpleasant job of cleaning the freezer. 
Well done! Enjoy the rain as you never know when the next rainfall will be? lol
Sorry you couldn’t go out today Jan because of the rain. You need an umbrella attached to your walker to keep your hands free! lol


I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Have got the tv on watching an English programme, Nightmare Neighbours Next Door. Ooooh, there’s some crazy people out there  
Jan that’s a shame you’ve had to postpone your shopping trip because of the rain, hope it clears up soon. 
Joan, well done on defrosting the freezer, that’s a job that I need to do.
I


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Happens to have been an harvesting morning this morning. Picked loads of beans, rhubarb, tomatoes and cucumbers. Will take it to Ian for the family.

We are having stir fry today, I put the last courgette in there.

Just lovely weather here Jan. Expecting rain on Sunday and Monday. 

I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I still have cherry tomatoes, your harvest sounds good Jeannie, are courgettes easy to grow? I guess they need a lot of water.

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jan went shopping after all,-- I dragged out a lightweight coat with attached hood and braved the weather, and would you believe it--- it didn't rain after all lol.
I got bargains from Aldi including a travel mug which holds hot or cold drinks, I'd been looking for one but the prices were ridiculous, --ok if you're a 'poser' lol, mine was £4.50, suits me ! I always take a small bottle of waater when I go to town. Now I can take a coffee when the weather turns cold. Win-win all round.
Well done Joan for doing the freezer. 
K


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Kind of nice to treat yourself Jan, good find! Glad you were able to get to town and didn’t need your rain gear! We have some tomatoes left, yellow beans and some potatoes. Yesterday we made relish (13 pints) with the remaining cucumbers and onions from our garden, just had to buy some red peppers. That‘s it for 2022! lol Sounds like you still have lots in your garden Jeannie, good to share.

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

boring knit said:


> Happens to have been an harvesting morning this morning. Picked loads of beans, rhubarb, tomatoes and cucumbers. Will take it to Ian for the family.
> 
> We are having stir fry today, I put the last courgette in there.
> 
> ...


Leaving for your house. Your harvest sounds so good everything that I like. Your stir fry sound divine!
I think I will have a cup of coffee and a muffin for breakfast. Another humid day by us. Then the weather is supposed to break, and the rest of the weekend should be nice. 
M


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

My weather prediction turned out to be wrong. What do you know, we had about an hour of heavy rain. Thank goodness. Glad you managed to get out Jan - I'm off out to town tomorrow and then on to Ian's for dinner. Made a lovely dark brown pumpkin with navy stalk and leaf in crochet for my daughter in law Sarah. She loves Halloween.

N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Nice to have some rain Jeannie, even though it was short lived. Enjoy your trip to town tomorrow and enjoy your visit with Ian and Sarah. Your pumpkin sounds really cute and the colours would be striking together. Time for pumpkins for Halloween and Thanksgiving. 🎃🎃
Sandy, I hope you are okay, missing you in the kitchen.

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh Jeannie, is it possible to send the link you used for your pumpkin. I was looking at patterns. The one I made a copy of was "Little Rustic Pumpkin" which was crochet.
Little Rustic Pumpkin (yarnandchai.com)
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pumpkins already! It will soon be Christmas, 16 weeks away for those who make their gifts.

Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quick —- get those needles and hooks moving if you are making Christmas gifts! Thanks Joan for the reminder! lol

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ready started a c2c blanket for a very dear friend who is like a daughter to me, she and her hubby paid me a visit yesterday afternoon, she saw the blanket I'm working on and reminded me of one I made her years ago, that was a big granny square one, way before I learnt to do c2c, so this one will be hers for Christmas/ b/day because thats in December.
I'm just having a rest from clearing out my walk in pantry, it started to be a 'dumping ground', so stuff I don't use -- a shopping trolley I won't use and a Ewbank carpet sweeper among other things. has gone in the shed!
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Stuff, where does one go with it! Do you donate it to charity unwanted stuff? Across the street the woman is having a rummage sale. She doesn't have much traffic. I had an rummage sale this past June. I didn't make much money, but I got rid of a lot of stuff. 
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Time of year seems to make a big difference Ann. We had our last garage sale in the summer of 2019, it was a great day, weather was perfect 🙏🙏 and got rid of almost everything. One bag went to the Sally Ann and I brought two small items back as a keepsake. lol
Lots of people here out and about looking for yard/garage/rummage sales and most do very well, especially after all the lockdowns from Covid! There are some people looking for specific items too and they don’t want anything else.


U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U are right, people know what they want. Clothes never go well at any of my rummage sales. This past June when I had mine. I didn't even mark half of the stuff I had in the garage. If people were interested, I usually leave it go as is. Gracie she really wanted to make money everything was $50. She never made a sale like that. ha I told her leave them give you a price and they 50cents then say will you take 75 cents. One time she came running into the house and said Grandma that works. ha You won't believe how many people just set things out in front of their garage and say Free!
V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very true about pricing! When you think about it, you really want to get rid of the stuff so you have to price it reasonable and be prepared to let it go for less. 😥😥 It is cute watching the kids when they are selling or when little ones come to buy with their money ready to buy. 
When the kids were younger, we had a sale every year and my sister’s neighbour always came a few days before to buy my daughter’s clothes. It was great, less to haul out for the sale. lol

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Happy Anniversary Joan and Dave, love Jan xx


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I thank you very much, good of you to remember, Fifty seven years - where has all that time gone? We met in 1961.
Hope you sorted out your pantry, our conservatory gets used for "dumping for now" will have a sort out but not today! lol
J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Joan and Dave —- Happy 57th Anniversary! Congratulations! Hope you and Dave are doing something “special“ today! Love Bonnie xo

K


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Kor blimey Joan and Dave - 57 years! Congratulations on your wedding anniversary. It’s the wedding anniversary today of my eldest son and his wife. 18 years. I’ve sent them a card and a text each and no word back. Oh well, at least I have tried. 

Packing done and just having a cuppa and doing a bit of knitting today. Train to Edinburgh tomorrow and I am so excited. Hubby is doing the tea tonight of bangers and mash. Carrots out of my little pots in the garden. Parsnips nearly ready and we are inundated with cherry tomatoes. I froze loads yesterday to make soups later.

Bye for now and catch up when I get back. Behave yourselves in the kitchen! Lots of love to you all

L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Looking forward to hearing about your trip Sandra! Have a wonderful time and behave yourself! lol We will miss you in the kitchen! Yes, you did reach out to your son and dil, not much else you can do.

M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Miss you in the kitchen Sandra, Have a lovely time.

No we aren't doing anything special today, Bonnie. I've fed the birds and the groceries have been delivered and put away. We have got an egg custard tart to eat this afternoon. lol 

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now don't be too daring with that egg custard Joan 
🥳  save some for us.
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh we have a box of two with an individual one each so not a lot to share Jan. I'll order you some next Sunday... 

P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Please order a supply of egg custard tarts for the kitchen Joan! Good to hear your groceries are put away. Just finished making a pan of brownies —- Jim and his sweets! lol
Washed up some dishes and put the dishwasher on. I have washing to do later. Our weather has turned “cool” compared to yesterday, no humidity and a sprinkling of rain. ☔☔Labour Day holiday tomorrow so everything will be closed. 

Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Question Bonnie what will you be doing on Labour day, hope you enjoy yourself whatever you do.

I shall be ordering more egg custard tarts for everyone next Sunday!  

R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Really nice of you Joan to think of us for next week, can’t wait! 🥰🥰 Unfortunately, we won’t be doing anything tomorrow—- just staying home. 😥😥 The big cities have Labour Day parades every Labour Day. I remember going with my dad every year when I was younger. Lots of union people and just every day workers marching with a few bands mixed in. Lots of fun with lots of people.

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sending Anniversary Wishes to Joan & Dave! 57 years with the same man is a very long time, we will be celebrating our 46 Anniversary next month that seems long. Yet the older we get the more we appreciate each other. For sure Dave & you feel the same way.
Labor Day weekend a lot of people by us go camping taking advantage of the three days off from work. Like you, Bonnie we are staying close to home. Today Art took eye tests at the Fair for the Lions Club. We stay his working time and then went home. We must be getting old. In the past we would go early check out the fairgrounds before Art had to work. A few years ago, both of us would attend bar at the beer stand. Art is so thankful that the Lions need him to take eye tests. This way he can sit inside one of their buildings. Yet his bar attending buddies came to see what he was up to.A couple of them were Lions members at one time and drop out, I bet they are sorry now. They could have had an easy job. 
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Time is flying by Ann, don’t know where it has gone. 🥰🥰 Good that Art is still doing eye tests for the Lions Club. It seems that as we age we lose interest in things. lol Like you, we would go early to events but not so much now. I agree with you 57 years is a long time to be with one person, I’m sure Joan and Dave really appreciate each other. 🥂🥂🎂🎂

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Up early after a restless night due to bad thunder storm, it's a lovely morning after all the rain. 
If my DH was still alive it would be our 69th wedding anniversary in November. He died 10 years ago after battling with alzheimers. We had a very happy marriage, had our ups and downs but thats all part of it isn't it.
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very long time Jan, were you a child bride? I would have been about 9 when you married. The years fly by and the one wonders what happened.

We had a storm at about 1.30 last night kept me awake for while andbout and then I couldn't get to sleep - at least the garden has had a good water!

Has anyone heard from Sue? Not sure if it's time for Scoty's surgery.

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well Joan I wasn't much more than a kid, I was 20 and Ron 23 when we married. Had our first baby Jon when I was 25, and the twins 3 years later.
XYZ or A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

You and I very similar Jan, I was 21 when we married and I had Susan when I was 25. We _were _only kids when we met, 

ZA


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

A 57 year anniversary. Well done Joan and Dave. We have just turned 42 years. 

Got my craft club this afternoon and I am demonstrating pom pom hanging decorations. Hope it all goes well and the ladies enjoy themselves.

Had heavy rain all evening and through the night. Infact my son said their patio was flooding and he was bucketing water out. Like a monsoon he said. Found a huge cucumber, that had been hiding behind some canes. It was more like a marrow. Not done too well at all with the courgettes this year. Don't think I'll bother next year. 

Custard tart for your Anniversary meal Joan sounds lovely.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Been lucky today, one of my twinnies called in with a plated up chicken dinner, it's huge , I've put half on another plate for tomorrow, yippee, no cooking to do.
Jeannie-- we could do with the rain but crikey your son must have had a darn good downpour to flood his patio. I have just been out to the bin and there's quite a nip in the air, Autumns on it's way.
C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Chicken dinners for two days Jan, that is wonderful! Your family really takes care of you! ❤
Enjoy your two no cook days! lol It is a bit chilly here this morning but the humidity is supposed to return tomorrow—- just in time for the kids to return to school. We had “rain” yesterday, it was almost like a mist all day, no downpours here. It sounds like you got your rain all at once.

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't mind when rain falls in the night, it's when it comes during the day and makes it dreary for if you have to go out, or have laundry to get dry, I haven't got a drier but hanging it over the Aga soon dries it, and I have a clothes airer in the spare bedroom.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Exactly Jan, I prefer the rain at night. I try to use the tumbler as little s possible out in the garden, in the bathroom or on the airer in the conservatory... 
Enjoy your Chicken tonight, we're having breaded plaice and chips and peas.

F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Funny, we all seem to prefer the rain to happen during the night. lol I use my dryer but do hang certain things to dry. Enjoy your breaded plaice, chips and peas Joan!

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gee, I wasn't sure what plaice was. I guess we don't get that kind of fish around by us. I do love fish any kind and I do prefer the fish either pan-fried or broiled. No breading I prefer to taste the fish. Seldom do I use tartar sauce with my fish, but I do like using it on my chips.
The weather has been dried by us and very nice Autumn days. I might have to water the outside plants tomorrow.
H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey Ann, you aren’t alone, I also looked it up. I don’t think we have it here either. We had a dull day but it cleared up later this afternoon. Not sure about the rest of the week. I guess I’ll rake it day by day! lol

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I love plaice but unfortunately can’t get it here in Australia. So many types of UK fish that I miss but I suppose we’ve got good substitutes here.
Ive been doing a bit of work in the garden now that the weather is warming up. Yesterday we brought out the medical equipment from the garage and gave it a good clean. Looks like a nursing home now with all the paraphernalia   Scoty is actually looking forward to his surgery on Thursday as he’s been suffering so much pain in his knees. It doesn’t help that he had to stop taking certain meds a fortnight ago, anti inflammatory ones in particular.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jolly good luck to Scoty for his surgery on Thursday how long will he be in hospital? He will be bionic man soon.

I like the delicate flavour of plaice and bake it in the oven. I suppose other countries have fish that we don't have here in the Uk!

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Knitting day today in between a few house jobs, dusting, cleaning inside window, hate that job.
I heard the rain lashing down in the night, and today is dull and looks like we'll have some more.
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Let’s hope Scoty will be a bionic man soon with his joint replacements. The pre admission nurse said that if he feels up to it, he could be home on the Saturday. I think patients are turfed out asap with the threat of Covid around. He has to have a Covid test when he gets to hospital so we have to wait to make sure he passes that before he’s admitted. Thanks for your good wishes Joan, I’ll pass them on to Scoty.
M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Many good wishes for Scoty’s surgery Sue! They certainly don’t keep you in the hospital for very long anymore, they turf you out asap for sure. I know Scoty feel so much better after his surgery —- pain free. At least you have all the necessary equipment. We’ll be thinking about you both on Thursday. 💕 Please keep us posted. Hate doing the windows too Jan, such a pain, no rain for us today. ☀☀

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

No more aches Scoty, we crazy gang are all sending best wishes for Thursday, good luck 'mate' 'cobber' lol . Keep us posted on Scotys progress Sue, hugs to you both xx
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

On the lunchtime news just saw our new primeminister, Liz Truss, I would'nt have her job for all the tea in China or a £1,0000. Not interested in politics, all of 'em are tarred with the same brush.I'm not getting political here girls, just making a comment.
P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Politics Jan —- I’m with you! BTW —- Sandy is still around, have seen where she started a few threads. 

Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quite right Jan, I wouldn't want to be PM, we wait to see what happens now!

Yes I've seen Sandy too, she has changed her avatar...

R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Really wish you luck with your new PM, quite the undertaking especially with the war in Ukraine, Covid, high fuel costs, high food costs and generally everything else. Definitely not an easy job!

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

She certainly has her work cut out with all the above troubles you mention Bonnie.
Stormy looking clouds looming, we had a good heavy rainfall this afternoon. It's still very humid and warm in bed, I've put my duvet on a chair and just have a sheet and lightweight blanket on the bed.
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

The weather here is sunny and starting to get humid! ☀☀😎😎 You seem to be getting your rain all at once. I don’t blame you for taking your duvet off your bed Jan, you don’t need the heat right now. lol I’m sure you are comfortable with just a sheet and light blanket.
It should be interesting to see what your new PM accomplishes —- new broom sweeps clean!

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U need to be proud of your Queen, I admired her. I saw her on the news today with the new Prime Minister. 
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very wonderful woman is the Queen. She’s done a magnificent job throughout all her years of reign. I just wish she didn’t have to deal with so many family dramas especially with Harry and Meghan.
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

With every family and including the Royals we need to put up with some of them who we don't approve. I wish we could all get along especially in our little families. 
X, Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, I agree Ann. Sometimes you just have to wonder, what did I do wrong and I can never come up with an answer, especially with my eldest son. My eldest daughter is different, she still hasn’t forgiven me for moving interstate which was nearly 4 years ago. 
ZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zipping along through life the older I get the more I need to become selfish and think about myself. I know my kids have their own life's. I need to take care of my needs because for some reason they aren't always here. I am so grateful Art and I have each other, I would be lost without him. 
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ann, you’re right, we do need to consider our own needs, especially as we get older. Scoty and I are soulmates and I dread the day when he might no longer be around. I’m blessed that James is here with us, he’s such a joy to have around and helps us in so many things. It might only be temporary but it’s been wonderful having him in our lives again despite the turmoil he’s been through.
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie, thanks for your well wishes. Yes, Scoty can’t wait to get the op, he’s been in so much pain. Lucky he’s got the golf cart otherwise he definitely wouldn’t be able to play golf. It’s his last game this morning so hope he plays well.
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cakes all round for when Scoty gets home, Mrs Bridges has made a big special one for him.
All the best for Thursday Scoty, behave yourself with those pretty nurses 👱
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't we all love a bit of cake!  Scoty will deserve a very large slice when it's all over! Good luck to Scoty and hope he behaves himself.

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Extra large piece for him I think. He’s just finished packing his bag and all the medications so it’s just a waiting game now until tomorrow. We’ll have to be out of bed at 5 am ready to hit the road at 6.I think I’ll need a nanny nap later, once I know all has gone well with the surgery. It’s certainly going to be quiet with Scoty not being around. I’m so glad that James is here, he’s been chopping wood this afternoon as we are still needing the fire at night. He’s a good son.
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

For company you'll have James and Molly Sue, and I'm sure they won't keep Scoty in any longer than need be. Good son you have there chopping wood for the fire. He can have an extra large slice of cake, you too Sue after you've had your nanny nap.
It's a nice day here, done a bit of weeding while the ground is still wet, they come up easier. -Hung some washing out and I think it'll dry
G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Funny things going on with KP! I have not received any alerts or notifications since Ann’s post on the Queen last night! Does this happen to anyone else? Scoty’s big day is so close Sue! All the best for Scoty and you too. 💕 Will be patient waiting to hear from you. Scoty will be wanting to be back on his golf cart asap. ❤❤


G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Good for you Jan, you have been busy weeding and doing laundry. You’ve done a day’s work and I haven’t had my brekkie yet! It’s only 7 a.m.!! lol
Sue, it is wonderful that James is there for both you and Scoty and of course you have the lovable Molly too! 🐾🐾 Yes, Mrs. Bridges will have some cake for both you and Scoty. Yummy!!

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Have missed quite a few alerts Bonnie, so I go back to a previous post here and sometimes catch up there.
I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks Jan, that’s what I do too. Funny, after my post about this, your post showed up! lol
I did read that there are still some issues with the new KP including this. 

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U are right Bonnie! Bonnie you probably have KP more figured out than I do. I am still on it aimlessly looking at the site.
Wow cake, did Mrs. Bridges say what kind of cake she is making? I suppose she is waiting until Scoty gets home. I hope she makes Scoty favorite cake!
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very likely Mrs Bridges knows what Scoty's favourite cake Ann. I expect she has a list of all our favourites...

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winner Mrs. Bridges she is, keeping track of all our favorites!
X Y Z


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

You got that right Ann! Three cheers for Mrs. Bridges!🪅🎊🎉

Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Any type of cake will be a hit for Scoty. We took him into the hospital this morning at 7 am and had to wait for him to get tested for Covid first. All ok so we are back home now with a sad looking Molly, she’s missing her grandpa already. She is sitting on the bed, lying on his T-shirt 
It was chilly here at 5 am and hasn’t warmed up much since then so James has got the fire on. Hopefully will hear from Scoty soon to give me an idea of when he’s having the op.
B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Be patient Sue, I know it is hard. I hope you hear from Scoty soon. Poor Molly, she must be wondering what is happening and I’m sure she is missing grandpa. I hope the fire is keeping you, James and Molly warm. Thanks for the update Sue. Sending you hugs💕💕

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cheers for the hugs Bonnie, they’ve brightened my day🥰
Just heard from Scoty, he said he’s all gowned up and is waiting. He said it’s chilly in the ward so I’ve told him to ask for another blanket. I love the blankets in hospital after they’ve come out of the heating device. He said there’s 5 people waiting for procedures but he’s not been told where he is on the list ( hopefully not last ).
Molly is now on my knee asleep, I think the early morning start is catching up with her.🐶
D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Darn cold hospital wards! Brrrr……..I hope Scoty gets a nice warm blankie to warm him up. 🔥🔥 I love those warm blankies too Sue, I think they relax you whike you are waiting. I hope Scoty is not last either. I’m glad the hugs 💕💕 brightened your day, I know it is stressful waiting. Enjoy your time with Molly asleep on your knee. 🐾🐾 Thanks for the update Sue. ❤

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Enjoying the warmth from Molly’s body, she’s like a little wheat bag, straight from the microwave. We’re waiting for the wood fire heating up the house, it does feel particularly colder today but not having the sun out doesn’t help.
Are you still able to use your pool Bonnie or is it getting too chilly now that it’s Autumn. 
Just heard on the news that the wanted man in Canada has been caught, great news. 
F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Funny you say Molly is like a wheat bag, I have mine on right now —- very relaxing! We’ll soon be waiting for the house to warm up too but so far we have the a/c on. The pol is still open, it has turned humid again so I might get another couple days in before Jim closes it. 😥😥
Yes, it is great news that they caught the wanted man. At least the community can breathe a bit easier. 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Great News, Scoty came out of surgery an hour or so ago and everything went well. I’ve just been chatting to him and apart from having a croaky voice and no feeling in his leg, he’s ok I can rest easy now
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy news Sue, let's hope Scoty is soon home. You will have to make sure he doesn't do too much, too early. 

The sun is trying to shine this morning, it's wet everywhere after overnight rain. That awful hot weather seems to have gone, it's 20C today Hooray!

I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I’m so happy for Scoty and you Sue. That is wonderful news about Scoty, let the recovery begin! Please tell Scoty we’re all cheering him on from the kitchen! 👏👏
20C is a very comfortable temp Joan, nice that your rain was overnight. Have a wonderful, comfortable day.

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jan joins in good wishes to Scoty, so pleased to hear the news Sue, it won't be long before he's back home.
Joan I'm with you on the cooler days and glad that awful hot weather has gone, we had a good rain in the night-- the weeds will love it !!
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kind wishes from my kitchen pals, thanks girls. Scoty said the physio starts tomorrow, hopefully his numb legs have recovered by then, haha. 
Glad you are getting cooler weather, let’s hope you don’t get a hot India Summer.
I used the home made weed killer the other day and the weeds were brown and dying the next day. I’m very impressed.
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lots of Tlc when Scoty comes home Sue, no golf for a while!! Are you able to go and visit him?

Impressive results from the weed killer is it easy ro make? 

J


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Autoclave.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Joan, I think Sue will be busy administering lots of tlc when Scoty comes home. Terrible news about the Queen, have been watching CNN for updates. 

K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keen to watch for updates on our Queen, what a worry for her family. She is a much loved lady!

L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Lovely lady, I did get to see her in person when I was in Brownies, the Queen and Prince came to Stoney Creek and the Guides, Brownies, Scouts and Cubs all lined the driveway of Battlefield House (War 1812 - 1814), that was in the ‘50’s. I’m sure her family are worried sick about her.
Positive thoughts.

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Looking at TV news, great concerns for our dear Queens
health  doesn't look good.
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

My Primary school did a similar thing Bonnie and lined the route as she was driven by. That would have been in the fifties. One little boy cried all the way back to school as he said that wasn't the Queen as she wasn't wearing a crown!

Jan what a worry, one feels for her family, she is a much loved lady, i agree it doesn't sound good.

N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Not looking forward to hearing “breaking news” on CNN. I guess back in the fifties (life was much simpler then), that is what the Queen did. That is so cute, poor little guy, he had an image in his head of the Queen always wearing a crown. I wonder if he would remember doing that today? She is a lovely lady and I do feel for her family also.

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh, such sad news to wake up to on the passing of our dear Queen. Its such a shock, especially after seeing her on the news with the new PM just a couple of days ago. She will be missed so much, all around the world as she truly was a wonderful and well respected monarch. 
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Passing of the Queen is hard to take. She always wore such a nice warm smile. She even greeted the PM with it on. I guess her son is now King at the age of 76. 
Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Queen Elizabeth ll will be missed very much! Very hard to accept but we now have King Charles lll and Prince William in waiting. 😥😥

R


----------



## Latte with Yarn (May 18, 2019)

Latte 🤣


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really sad day and still hard to believe despite all the news coverage. We have to remember to say King Charles now, now he’s no longer a Prince as such.
Scoty has been up and walking today though he said his knee is very painful. He’s been getting pain relief on a regular basis and when I last spoke to him on the phone, he was really slurring his words. Sounds like he’s been down at the pub all day  James and I got takeaway for dinner, I had 6 crumbed prawns with chips and mushy peas, it was very yummy.
S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Seems strange doesn’t it Sue saying King Charles? Scoty must be partying pretty hard in the hospital, hopefully the pain subsides soon. I’m glad you and James had takeaway, easier than cooking. lol I hope Molly is doing okay, I’m sure she still misses Scoty. Any idea when Scoty will be able to come home?

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

To be honest, he hasn’t been told when he can go home. His doctor told him that he will be playing golf on Saturday, teeing off at 8am, it made Scoty feel very frustrated as you can imagine  
His doctor is originally from Canada, Peter Moore, he’s a really nice man and looks SO young. Mind you, everyone in the medical profession and police etc look SO young these days.
U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

U gotta be kidding —- playing golf by Saturday! lol I’m sure that didn’t cheer Scoty up, just the opposite. 😥😥 Must be our Canadian humour and the doctor thought it was funny! You are noticing the “young look” everywhere these days too Sue —- they all seem to look like they are still in high school! lol 

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Scoty is doing well despite the pain, early days yet though Sue,
Your takeaway sounds yummy Sue, -- the fish and chip van will be here at 5.00pm today so I'll treat myself to some,-- remember when we paid 2/6p or even less, for them in U.K ? They're £7. 88p now !!!
T
Oh dear I'm well out of order with the alphabet, that's because I have not had any notification grrr


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Trying to get used to King Charles. I was 18 months old when Elizabeth was crowned. I have a picture of myself being held by Dad at the Coronation street party. 

Hope Scoty is home soon and that they are managing his pain well. You will be glad to get him back indoors where he belongs.

Nice day here today after heavy rain all night. Every day I'm picking beans. We went out yesterday to have my eyes tested. I took a pair of my old glasses that I used to really like the look of. My eyes have hardly changed in 5 years apparently. I asked about putting the lenses in my favourite old frames and he said to do that would cost £169. Two new pairs would cost £199. So as my sight had not deteriorated, I decided to leave it and carry on as I am. Can't believe that the varifocal lenses alone cost £129. 

Wearing a sweater today indoors. Certainly starting to feel cooler. Not looking forward to the winter. Never mind it does mean I'll have more time for my craft and knitting and crochet.

U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

70 years is a long time. Really glad she got to see her jubilee. 😉


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Whoops, sorry Bonnie, I worded it wrong. It was the doctor who told Scoty that he, himself was playing golf on Saturday. Not that it matters, he still felt frustrated but at least he will be a bit closer to having a pain free life after the various surgeries. He was looking a lot better when I FaceTimed him earlier.
Thanks for all your well wishes girls.
XYZA


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Alright Sue, it is funny though! That’s wonderful that Scoty is looking better, I’m sure he will be back playing golf ”soon”! Yes, it is a nice feeling being almost pain free. 🥰🥰 Does he have a date yet to go home or are they waiting a few days for his progress. I was in the pool today —- very hot out and you could feel the humidity a bit, tomorrow is supposed to be “worse”, so it will probably be my last time —- temp today was 72!! lol


B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Be lovely for you Bonnie, being able to make the most of the pool before the cool weather arrives. It must be great therapy for your joints, hows the physio going ?
No word yet on when Scoty can come home, hopefully in the next couple of days he will be well enough and of course, mobile enough  Molly is currently draped over the back of his recliner chair, looking out of the window and probably hoping to see him driving up the driveway. She’s going to go crazy when she does see him again, it’s going to be difficult keeping her from jumping on his new knee. 
C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Cool weather is on the way Sue. 😥😥 Yes, it is nice to still be able to use the pool and it has helped a lot. Physio is going well, still going twice a week, thanks for asking Sue. It will be nice when Scoty comes home and of course Molly will probably go crazy. Good luck with the meet and greet. 👍👍 I’m sure she is wondering where Scoty is. 🐾🐾


D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Waiting for grandpa


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Darling Molly —- patiently waiting for grandpa. Poor dear Molly, I hope you can get a few pics of Molly and Scoty together when Scoty comes home. She looks so sweet Sue! Your view and yard are gorgeous!

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Everything outside is wet due to the overnight rain but thanks for your nice reply Bonnie. Yes, I’ll definitely get some photos of Molly and Grandpa when he comes home, that’s if Molly will stay still for long enough.   
F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Funny, furry friends, animals are cute to watch when they are reunited with family! 👍👍🐾🐾
We are still waiting for more rain, fingers crossed it might happen soon. 

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Growing Inpatient for Scoty to come home. When I had my knee done, I was sent home the next day. I thought it was way too soon. It took me a while before I was myself. This was 10 years ago. Art has a couple of buddies who had replacements done in July. Both of them are doing Fantastic! One is out on the golf course. He told me it's easy using the cart. All he had to do is get off the cart and hit the ball. I hope Scoty heals fast and it doesn't drag on for him like it did for me. 
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hey Ann, that’s great news about Art’s friends recovering so well and one even playing golf again. I’ll have to tell Scoty to cheer him up. It’s strange because when we filled in the paperwork for the hospital it said overnight stay so I’m pleased he’s staying longer, especially when you thought your stay was too short. At least the nursing staff can monitor him and check he’s doing his phsyio correctly.
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I can't handle the anesthesia; I got very sick from it. I couldn't even handle any kind of liquid. The oxycodone made me loopy. 
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just been on the phone to Scoty, he’s sounding a bit loopy too Ann. They’ve got him on Tramadol which by the sounds of it is giving him side effects. He said he thought Molly had come into his room and he was waiting for her to jump on the bed! Also, he thinks he’s seeing people outside his window when there’s no one there. I’ve told him to tell the nursing staff that he’s hallucinating and maybe put him on some other painkiller. No mention of when he’s coming home yet.
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kicking around trying to find what is best for Scoty. I hope they can find him some comfort and from the past it doesn't help when a person so out of it. At least I couldn't handle it. I really feel for Scoty.
At the time I worked third shift when I had it done. There was a male nurse who worked with me when he notices I wasn't sleeping like everyone else. The reason why I wasn't sleeping because I was used to staying up at night. He had me walking around by holding tight to me. It really made me feel better. When I got out the next day I put a good word in for him for being so helpful.
L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Looking forward to Scoty coming home, hope it is soon Sue. I hope they get his meds straightened out, that sounds scary! OMG —- Ann, they let you go the next day? There is one orthopaedic surgeon here that does that! I had epidurals with both replacements with so side effects. My last one I was supposed to go home Sunday but they kept me till Monday as my colouring wasn’t good. I was in five days each time. 

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Monday or Tuesday is when he might be able to come home, according to his phsyio lady who has just been in to give him more exercises. He said he told a nurse about his hallucinations so she has just given him one tablet instead of two and will monitor him. His doctor just walked in so our call was cut short, the doctor is probably telling Scoty how his game of golf went this morning, haha.
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Not much to say at the moment, have watched the TV nearly all morning,King Charles is coping very well after his Mother Qeen Elizabeth has died.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Must agree Jan, have been watching BBC since Thursday. It all seems so surreal, I feel for our new King Charles. 

Glad Scoty is ok Sue.

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Now in bed after watching the Proclamation services on tv. So much pageantry but wonderful to see. Molly was funny as she kept barking at the guards bear skins hats, I think she thought they were real animals. Then she started whining when the horse guards appeared with the gun carriages. 
Charles seems to be coping ok, he will have so much to do right now.
Thanks Joan, yes Scoty is doing a lot better, he’s so looking forward to coming home, whenever that might be.
Night night everyone, see you tomorrow. xx


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh, very sad news and a great loss for the world. Joan, Jan, Jeannie and Sandra, it must be so difficult for all of you, I know it is very hard for me to watch the news coverage here and my heart goes out to all the British citizens. Poor Molly, she must be so confused. Night, night Sue, sweet dreams and I know Scoty will be home soon. xo

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

BonnieP said:


> Looking forward to Scoty coming home, hope it is soon Sue. I hope they get his meds straightened out, that sounds scary! OMG —- Ann, they let you go the next day? There is one orthopaedic surgeon here that does that! I had epidurals with both replacements with so side effects. My last one I was supposed to go home Sunday but they kept me till Monday as my colouring wasn’t good. I was in five days each time.
> 
> M


I got to stay overnight and sent home.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Passing the crown down to Charles now King Charles! Queen Elizabeth gave all she had until the very end, can't help to Love her and show her the respect she deserves. 
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh I hope Scoty is allowed home soon Sue, but better to be in hospital until he's out of pain and getting the right treatment.
Joan, I've been glued to the BBC since Thursday too, I don't want miss anything.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quick discharge for you Ann, too soon in my opinion —- but who am I? lol Like. I said five days both times for me. 
Jan, I’m like you and Joan —- glued to the tv —- in case I miss anything!

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really sunny day here when I got up so I put a load of washing on. Now, it’s clouding over so I bet I’ll be having to use the dryer. 
Just saw on the news that there was a surprise reunion with William and Harry and their wives. They were looking at all the floral tributes.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Seems like the two brothers will bring peace to the family. I read that King Charles wasn't happy with Prince Harry bringing his wife. 
I have question Art and I are having a disagreement. I said that Prince Harry will not become King even if his brother passes away before their Dad, George will become King. 
Art said that only works that way if Prince William is King then it will go to his son. Can anyone settle this for us. 
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

The order is —- William, George, Charlotte, Louis, Harry, Archie and Lilibet. Unless William and Kate have any more children. This is the way I understand the succession order, hope it helps.

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U are correct Bonnie and that's what I was trying to tell Art. Even if one passes away, it will continue on with that order. 
V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very pleased you were correct Ann. 

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, I think many of the British public aren’t happy that Meghan is there and I can understand that. All her nasty interviews about the Royal family was very disrespectful. 
XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You are right Sue, I for one depise Meghan, and ashamed of Prince Harry for acting the way he did.
T.V are still reportring news as it happens, I expect all people across the pond are getting the same pictures as we are with the crowds of people showing their respects. Hope Scoty is still making good proress and not in so much pain. hugs to you both.-- and Molly and James as well xx
A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

A lot of coverage on CNN so we are being kept well informed. Every detail well planned and so many traditions! 

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Been watching on tv the hearse carrying the Queen on it’s 6 hour drive to Edinburgh. It looks a lovely sunny day there which is good for the many people who have turned out to line the streets.
I‘m collecting Scoty from hospital tomorrow morning, hooray. He said his leg is pretty swollen and he’s had ice packs on it today. It must be ok though as I’m sure they wouldn’t allow him out if there was a problem.
Thanks for the hugs dear Jan, much appreciated xxx
C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Collecting Scoty tomorrow Sue —- I can just picture Molly —- lots of kisses for him! Lots of ice for sure till the swelling goes down. All the best to everyone. Hugs 💕💕
Yes, the weather does look lovely for the drive to Edinburgh, as you say for all the people who are coming out to line the roads/streets.

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Do be careful Scoty and look after that knee! Give him a big hug Sue. 

We have been watching the journey from Balmoral to Edinburgh for the last five and a half hours. Going through areas we know well.

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Early morning for me, up at 6 am and having breakfast while watching sky news. Beautiful countryside for us to see as the Queens hearse travelled to Edinburgh. Would they have passed through Stonehaven Joan ? We visited there, such a pretty town.
Not long now before we can bring Scoty home, thanks for your hugs girls, I’ll pass them on to Scoty, he will really appreciate them. 
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fairway to the nurses and the kitchen gals are all here to give Scoty hugs and kisses to make him all better. Susan make sure you stay patient with him because Scoty might be hurting somewhat. 
I did see some of the parade carrying the Queen. I didn't catch when the funeral will be. For sure one of you know please let me know. 
G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Goodbye to the hospital for Scoty, welcome home! 
The Queen’s funeral is Monday, September 19.

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Have to turn the TV on as soon as I get up, thanks Bonnie. I just looked at the desk calendar and the 19teen isn't until a week from this Monday. 
I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I haven’t heard the time but Britain is 5 hours ahead of me. You’re welcome Ann.
might be an extra early day for me too! 

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jubilant now that Scoty is home. I drove with Molly crying for most of the way in to the hospital. James had a prior appointment, getting his car tuned and he has had to wait 3 weeks to get the appointment. When we arrived at the hospital, the receptionist phoned the ward and he was going to get a final X-ray so we had to wait for 20 minutes. Molly loved all the attention from people leaving the hospital. She never made a sound on our drive home, must be grandpa’s steadying influence.
Ann, I promise to be patient with Scoty ( says she, gnashing her teeth ) haha. I think I’ve just had every pillow and cushion out to give support to Scotys leg when he’s sitting down. They were either too soft or too hard, it was like reliving Goldilocks and the three bears. He’s now gone for a lie down so I’m having a coffee while I can ( Molly is lying down with him), so cute.
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keeping Scoty happy, Sue. Glad he is home, hopefully he got he'll feel better after a nap. Has he got strong painkillers?

We're off to the dentist this morning we both have appts! What fun!!!

Yes Stonehaven is a pretty place we have been there. This is the route courtesy of the BBC - Queen Elizabeth II: Coffin to travel by road from Balmoral to Edinburgh

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely morning for you and Dave visiting the dentist Joan  Hope you didn’t need anything major, the treatment is so expensive nowadays.
Yes, Scoty is on Endone which is one of the strong painkillers, he’s just taken one now plus some panadol osteo. He said the pain is a lot worse than when he got his hip replaced but he knows it will be worth it in the end.
Thanks for posting the details of the route that the Queens coffin took, I recognised a few of the names of the towns. 
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

May both your dental appoints be just check ups Joan, treatment is so costly.
Hope Scotys pain is a bit better now that he has strong painkillers Sue, a friend of mine had both hip and knee ops. and told me the knee was by far the most painful afterwards, but keeping up with physio did help. Pamper him and count to ten my lovely, he'll soon be back to his old self.
I'm afraid I ate all the cake Mrs. Bridges made for him while I watched proceedings about the Queen LOL, I'll ask her to make another when she's not watcing the T.V lol.
N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Nice to finally have Scoty home Sue. Good luck Joan and Dave at the dentist! 😁😁🦷🦷
Naughty girl Jan, imagine eating the cake Mrs. Bridges made for Scoty! I guess we can forgive you this time. They say that the knee replacement surgery is more painful than the hip. I’ve only had both knees done, so I don’t know. Remember, ice is Scoty’s best friend. Best wishes for a speedy recovery for Scoty, we all know how much he looooves his golf. lol I’m sure Molly is pleased to have grandpa home. 🐾🐾

O


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Pleased to hear Scoty is home safe and sound Sue. How cute that little Molly has calmed now that daddy is back where he belongs.

Got Ian and family coming for 4 nights sleeping in a tent at the bottom of our garden. They've really enjoyed camping this year so asked if they could camp here. Why not - our garden is very long and it's like being in the wilds down there.
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite exciting having your family camping in the garden Jeannie. Will they be cooking over a camp fire too, lots of nice cooking smells will be wafting your way.
Now what’s this Jan, eating all the cake, you naughty rascal but Scoty has forgiven you. He’s been getting spoiled by the tea lady at the hospital. She always saves him a piece of cake instead of the usual biscuits.
Bonnie, I’ll be making sure that he does his physio regularly, despite the pain he gets. No pain, no gain is what I’ll be saying to him  
We’ve been putting ice packs around his knee which is helping too.
R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Really nice to have your family camping in your garden Jeannie, at least they will be close. Seems like Scoty was spoiled while he was in hospital —- quite the charmer Scoty is! lol I remember going to the hospital pre-op for my knees and the nurse saying remember “ice will be your best friend”! Truth be known, it was! I kept gel packs in the freezer all the time. I had my physio at home so that was a bit easier than having to go out. 😁😁

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really great to have Ian and family camping in your lovely garden Jeannie. Bonnie is right if they cook over the camp fire the smells will be  mouth watering. Lets hope the weather is kind to them.
Sue I'm glad Scoty was spoilt by the tea lady at the hospital by giving him cake, I bet it was that cheeky smile and twinkle in his eye that did it lol. Glad the ice packs are helping with the knee. I've been thinking Sue, it would've been very, very painful if he'd had both knees done at the same time-- ooo it doesn't bear thinking about does it.
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

So right Jan, I doubt he would be able to walk at all. The next surgery will be his left hip them finally the left knee then voila, Roboman, haha. Hope he doesn’t need to go through airport security too often, imagine the alarms going off.
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

That would certainly be a laugh, imagine all the panic amongnst airport staff LOL.
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U won't believe what it was for me going through airport security. The woman kept patting me down and feeling me up and down. Finally, I said to her please you must be feeling my underwire bra!
Susan make sure that Scoty doesn't get constipated with all those painkillers. Bonnie is right use Ice more body friendly. I got so constipated from the painkillers it turned out to almost worse than the surgery. Lots of prunes, pears, pistachios. 
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very good luck to Scoty, keeps us posted.

Dentist visit this morning - Dave had a tooth extracted and I had a crown replaced so we are both eating soft food!

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Weather by us the last couple of days been rain. We had our Irish Picnic with the Irish Mist. Yesterday was a steady drizzle all day. We started out with an outside Church service under a cover roof. There were a couple of large tents. The bar and the band played under one. People gather in the old large Church where the Silent Auction items were. The old convent there were tables of sweets. One woman made 500 kolaches and she sold out, almost everything sold out soup, hamburgers, brats and steak sandwiches. It could have been nicer weather but everyone seem to make the best of it. 
X, Y, Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You must have had an enjoyable time at the picnic, despite the weather. What are kolaches Ann, they must be popular if they were sold out.
I warned Scoty about the pain killers causing constipation and so he had a bowl of all bran for breakfast. I added chopped apple, pear and banana and I’ve even persuaded him to drink more water.
My hip felt a bit sore this morning, I think it may be because I drove yesterday and just the way I was sitting.
Oh Joan, sounds an expensive visit to the dentist. Hope Dave is ok after having a tooth extracted.
ZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ann, tell us about kolaches, they must be good if they all sold out.
Good to hear Scotys drinking more water and getting plenty of roughage, nothing worse than sitting on the throne struggling LOL, and it's true about pain killers they do bung you up.
Poor Dave having to have an extraction, and you having treatment as well, you need a second mortgage to pay dental bills these days. Hope you are both ok today.
More coverage on TV about the new King, I keep watching a bit then scurry off to do a job or two, a lot of it is repeats so I can skip them
B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

A very expensive day for you and Dave, Joan. I always cross my fingers when I visit the dentist. As Sue said, hope Dave is doing well after his extraction. Sue, I’m sure your sore hip was caused from the stress of driving to pick Scoty up and the way you were sitting. I hope it clears us quickly, please be careful. Oh yes, you need lots of fibre and water when you are taking heavy duty drugs, don’t need to be constipated on top of everything else. Ann, sounds like the weather didn’t want to cooperate with your services on Sunday. The lady who sold out of kolaches must be a wonderful baker. Now I’ll probably be floooded with all kinds of recipes for kolaches from Pinterest since we are speaking about them. lol We had rain yesterday with periods of sunshine, weird weather. 

B


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Because those pain killers are dreadful with regard to going to the loo, I have to take Fybrogel on quite a regular basis because of mine. Never mind, couldn't do without.

Something and chips today. It has been raining overnight and a certain chill wind too.

I have some garlic chives growing in my herb bed by the front door. I'm thinking about making a decorated loaf. I have seen them on Pinterest. The garlic flowers and stalks are so pretty and with a few sliced tomatoes and garlic leaves it will look lovely in a tray bake tin. I've made a family fruit cake for the happy campers as well. 

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Chilly here tonight, 5 degrees but feels like minus 1. I’ve just been watching some of the Royal news, King Charles visiting Hillsborough in Ireland. Wasn’t that shocking with that loud mouthed yob, shouting nasty comments at Prince Andrew earlier. I’m not sure but was it suggested that he was from Australia? It sounded like he had a very broad Scottish accent to me. It was good that some of the spectators jumped on him, it was so disgusting to hear those comments when the Royal family have just lost their mother.
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Ann, tell us about kolaches, they must be good if they all sold out.
> Good to hear Scotys drinking more water and getting plenty of roughage, nothing worse than sitting on the throne struggling LOL, and it's true about pain killers they do bung you up.
> Poor Dave having to have an extraction, and you having treatment as well, you need a second mortgage to pay dental bills these days. Hope you are both ok today.
> More coverage on TV about the new King, I keep watching a bit then scurry off to do a job or two, a lot of it is repeats so I can skip them
> B


Kolache | Knitting and Crochet Forum (knittingparadise.com)
The woman who made the Kolaches for the Picnic her kolaches were good but not the Best I ever had. The problem is it's really hard to find anyone to make them anymore. Making kolaches is almost a two-day project. First you need to make all the fillings which can be poppy seed, prune, apricot cherry or any fruit. Some put cheese on top of the fruit. The day of making them you need to make the sweet dough. You need to make dough balls let them raise, punch the center and form small bird nests then leave that raise, then fill the centers with the fillings. Bake and so good when they come out of the oven. The last time I made them I must have gained 5 pounds. Never did make them again. I was going to teach Gracie how to make this summer but never got around to doing it. Gracie said if she learned to make them. "She would be the only one from her generation who knows how to make Kolaches"
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Determined young lady is Gracie, wanting to know how to make Kolaches. Great to be able to pass these recipes down through the family. They do sound delicious and I bet they smell delicious when baking. 
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Excellent while baking, & when they come out of the oven one can't resist. Anything fresh coming out of the oven scones or warm biscuits. Yummy. 
I know better than to do much baking being a diabetic. I do cheat and I do have one once in a while. 
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Freshly baked bread as well is irresistible. My mum had an uncle who had his own bakery and he used to give her and her younger sister warm rolls with treacle. Not sure if I would like that although I do enjoy treacle toffee and ginger cake made with treacle.
Ann, you will definitely have to teach Gracie the Kolaches recipe, would be nice to do on a cold winters morning to heat up the kitchen too.
G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Fun to bake with the grandkids Ann. Before Covid and the grands would stay over Bailey and I would bake and then I would send it home with them. Drake followed grandpa around! lol
Jeannie, what did you have with the chips today? I hope the campers appreciated your baking!
Ann, maybe on a school holiday you could work with Gracie and teach her how to make kolaches —- so she can be the only one that can make them. Too bad the ladies’ kolaches weren’t up to snuff! 😥 Baking is lots of work but the rewards are wonderful! I made bagels today with an oopsie but everything is fine! 🥯🥯 lol

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Got to tell us what the oopsie was Bonnie. 
H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Hahaha! Well Sue, it was supposed to be fat free plain Greek yogurt —- well, the blind one here got two large containers of wild blueberry! I looked and looked and I thought they were plain —- well, I now have a dozen blueberry bagels —- very yummy!! lol

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I bet your Blueberry Bagels really turned out really good! I can't tell you when I had a bagel last, for sure it was many years ago before I got diabetes. 
J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I only had two ingredients to use Ann, and I messed that up with the yogurt! 

J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just wondering how do you make your bagels? 
K


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Kwick and easy Ann! 1 cup SELF RISING flour
1 cup FAT FREE GREEK yogurt
Mix together, put on mat and knead a bit till the two are mixed and divide into four.
Roll into a “rope” and join the two ends to form the bagel. I put parchment paper on a baking sheet, put bagels on, brush with egg wash. Put in preheated 350 F oven for 22 minutes, then turn the oven up to 500F for 2 minutes. I put a piece of foil over them while the oven is preheating to 500, then take the foil off for two minutes and that is it. I have made them with Everything Bagel seasoning so I put that on after the egg wash! 
Yield 4 bagels (I made 12 today)


L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Little did I know you weren't kidding when you said two ingred. I think I should be able to eat those bagels. I can't seem to think it's any different than a slice of bread. I need to try them and then take my blood sugar and see what happens. I never know unless I try. Thanks for the simple recipe. Do you think you will make blueberry bagels again? I like blueberries and I usually have blueberry yogurt in the house or blueberries.
M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Making blueberry bagels again for sure Ann. Not a fan of fat free Greek yogurt (really thick) on its own but okay in the bagels. It is really thick compared to the regular yogurt I eat. lol It should be okay for your sugar. Have seen a few different recipes with a few variations but I tried this one first. It is only 3 points on WW. 

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice to know Bonnie, what a treat that will be. A regular bagel I was told it will spike my sugar. I can have the homemade bagels, thanks. Now I need to get me some Greek yogurt and try making them. I have regular flour in the house but is that the same as self-rising flour? I need to check into that. 
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

0h I hope Gracie does let you show her how to make kolaches Ann,something to keep in the family.
Off to town to have my new hearing aids tested to make sure they are right for me. 
It's a lovely morning after the overnight rain.
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Perfectly easy bagel recipe Bonnie, thanks. I’ve never tried making them as I thought they would be very fiddly but your recipe sounds foolproof.
Enjoy your trip into town Jan, are you going to do some shopping as well as get your hearing aids checked ?
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quick trip in the rain Jan or is it dry where you are? Best to get your h/aids checked, are you happy with them?

We're still glued to the Tv, I guess we will be until Monday. 

XYZA


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, I’ve been glued to the tv too and I’ve set the recorder for tonight so that I won’t miss the next chapter of the Queens journey to Westminster. So many people there queuing for hours and days to see the Queens coffin, even the rain didn’t stop them.
ZA


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A drop of rain doesn't stop the crowds - I guess we are used to it! 
B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Beautiful sunny day today.Also, back in front of the TV waiting for the Journey to Westminster to begin. Just took a loaf of bread for Jim out of the bread machine. Smells heavenly In here. lol
Ann, self rising flour and all purpose flour are different. You can make all purpose flour into self rising flour by adding baking powder and salt (please check online for the amounts). Good luck Jan with your hearing aid check up, I know you will do well. 🦻🦻 Yes Sue, it is time for your bed but you‘ll be able to “catch up” in the morning. Night, night.

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Correction as needed Bonnie, I have self-rising flour and Greek Yogurt on my shopping list I do want to try the bagels. It sounds so easy and not too bad on the carbs. 

Jan, are your hearing aids rechargeable, the new ones I got are. So simple put them to rest in the rechargeable case at night when I go to bed. In the morning they are ready. I should have gotten the hearing aids a few years ago. I kept putting it off. Now since I have them, a month ago, I am very happy with them. It is nice to hear!
D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Do wish you success with the bagels Ann, good to hear you have the SRF, I didn’t have any so I bought a bag! lol Good luck.
I hope all went well with your hearing aid check up Jan. I got mine three years ago. Wanted in the ear, went through two different kinds, didn’t work properly as I have wet ears! lol They even gave me a dryer for them, no good. They audiologist and the supplier decided that I would get behind the ear. I was not happy (still not) as I wanted in the ear!! I put mine on the charger before bed, fully charged when I get up and before I go up for breakfast I stick them in the dryer! Two more years before I can get new ones. Not sure what I will do.

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ears that are wet, Bonnie can they do something for that? I thought wearing hearing aids was going to be hard to get used to, but I adapt to them fairly easy. I hope the doctors can come up for something for your hearing. You would think that the wet ears need to taken care of and then get fitted for hearing aids. 
F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Funny you should say that Ann, Jim said the same thing. The audiologist has been wonderful, I can’t complain there but when I was trying the in the ear hearing aids, my filters were always wet and plugged with wax (no matter how many times I cleaned my ears). The dryer helps but it is my ears. Oh well, not sure what I’ll be doing in 2024. Hopefully there will be something new by then. Most days I have them in first thing in the morning and then later in the afternoon. Hate wearing them with my mask (yes, I’m still wearing my mask). I think I’m still disappointed —- three years later! lol

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glasses, hearing aids and mask I seldom wear earrings anymore. There is too much behind my ears! I got hair clips to bring my hair back I use to just put my hair behind my ears. I got my hearing aids from the group who I do my doctoring with. Besides seeing an audiologist I had to see a hearing doctor. Last week I had a CT Scan on my left ear because they found lots of nerve damage. The CT scan turned out OK. Bonnie are you doctoring with your wet ears?


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

How do they expect us to wear glasses, hearing aids, a mask and earrings too plus deal with the hair too! Too much. We don’t have to be referred, I just made an appointment with an audiologist (referred to by two friends). I’m glad that you had a CT scan to check your ear Ann and that it turned out okay. I use hydrogen peroxide to clean my ears (I was told by my ENT that it was fine to clean them that way. I have had the audiologist clean them out and the ENT vacuum them out. Still, no improvemen! 😥😥

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

It sounds very frustrating for you Bonnie, having wet ears. Have you always had the problem or is it something that’s come with ageing? You would think there would be some sort of drying device for your inner ears rather than for your hearing aids. We can send men to the moon and places, why not a special device for people with your problem ?
Ive just finished watching the recording of the Queens coffin, leaving Buckingham Palace and finally arriving at Westminster. Very moving, I had a lump in my throat, especially when the guards were the pall bearers at the Abbey, they looked such proud young men.
J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Just hanging in there Sue, as far as I know, there is nothing they can do. I know, there are so many things they can do but I guess wet ears is down at the bottom of the list. 😥😥 lol. 
Oh well, I am able to hear better than before. Maybe by next time there will be something better.
The ceremony from today was very moving, every detail well planned. I think Monday will be the hardest to watch, keep the Kleenex handy. Yes, the pall bearers did look like proud young men. 

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kind neighbours popped in today to see how Scoty is going. They brought Bonnie the dog with them so Molly was happy to have a furry friend to play with. For an elderly dog ( 12 years ) Bonnie is very patient with Molly but there again, she does manage to sneak some of Molly’s food while she’s here.
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lovely neighbour Sue, how is Scoty getting on? I hope is feeling better and doing his Physio. 
Good for Molly and Bonnie to have a little fun and games.

M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Made Molly’s day for sure Sue with having Bonnie visiting her and Scoty too. Hope Scoty is coming along and the swelling is going down on his knee. It does take time but I think being home helps with recovery process. 🐾🐾 Bonnie is getting up there and still loves the young ones too especially when she can share some food! lol

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice of your neighbours to pop in Sue, and Molly would be happy to have a play with Bonnie the dog.
Have to keep watching TV in case I miss anything, a lady in the hairdressers this morning said she saw one of the guards in Westminster keel over, I missed that !
I thought those young men handled the Queens coffin with such care, imagine having that responsibility, and it must have been sooo heavy as it was lined with lead.
Amazing sight to see the hearse lit up inside for the crowds to see as it drove through the darkness.
O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

OMG Jan, I just saw the clip of the guard going down. It reminded me of the kids “going down” when they were in band. Not easy standing at attention. Jim watched the transfer of the Queen from Buckingham Palace to Westminster Hall on BBC (on his computer) yesterday and felt like he saw much better coverage than on TV. All the details are so precise and well done and it was amazing to see the hearse lit up.

P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Plus I have a tea party on Saturday. It is called Queen’s Jubilee and planned before the Queen’s passing. We are honoring the Queen. I painted rocks. I have ducks and frogs for each attendee. My theme is nature. I will post a photo of my table.
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Queens Jubilee party for Sandy, that will be lovely and you and your friends can say a fond goodbye to her in your own way. 
Looking forward to seeing some photos of your Nature themed table. I love frogs and ducks.
R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Really nice to have your own way of saying goodbye Sandy. Looking forward to seeing your pics. 

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Saturday will be a special day to say goodbye to the late Queen Elizabeth Sandy, a fun day but a sad day too.
Still spending a lot of time watching the goggle box, news today that two police officers were stabbed yesterday in London,, the nutter has been arrested and the officers are not in a critical condition thank goodness.
T


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

The holiday to Scotland was fabulous so I stayed on for a further 4 days and then called to see a friend on the way home. A real adventurer on my own! I want to travel more in the future.

So sorry about our wonderful Queen and I will be glued to the TV on monday for her funeral. I cannot believe that I was in Scotland when she died as I was staying with the same friends when Diana died. Such a horrible coincidence!

Jan - its hard to believe that two police officers were stabbed, isnt it? Our country should be totally united in this time of grief, but there will always be some out there who will cause misery.

Off to Uppingham market soon to get the house restocked for the weekend. DH did really well while I was away and even cooked a lovely roast dinner for me when I returned. He had certainly missed me, or so he says. Wait till I tell him that I want to go to Shetland on my own………………


U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

''U '' are getting to be a real globe trotter Sandra lol. Glad you enjoyed your visit to Scotland.
Yes it is very sad that we have lost our lovely Queen, 
Well since you left for your break the weather has certainly changed, duvets back on the bed, and coats on to go shopping, a real sign of Autumn.
I'm sure hubby missed you and what a treat you had on your return, a lovely roast dinner.
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Variance in the weather will be a week from today. The temps are supposed to drop. It is also the first day of Autumn next week Thursday. Isn't it funny how the weather is matching the calendar. 
W, X, Y, Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very lovely holiday for you Sandra and what’s this, a trip to Shetland next ? There’s no stopping you now and good on you. I love watching the tv show Shetland, the scenery is so dramatic isn’t it ? After that, you will have to go and visit Scoty’s cousin in the Orkneys, another amazing place judging by the photos I’ve seen.
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

We’ve just heard on our news that some nutter rushed at the Queens coffin about an hour ago. He was quickly apprehended by the police and is now in custody. 
XYZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-actly, it seems like we have nutters no matter what Country you live in. Gracie's Mom, my daughter has her hands full of people that are off-balance. She can work as many as hours she wants. I told her to be careful, so she doesn't get burnt out. Her kind of work never seem to bother her, she has a way of listening and not taking anything to heart. 
Y, Z, A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, your daughter is fortunate that she doesn’t have sleepless nights with some of the cases that she deals with. I don’t think I would be up to it, I’d be fretting over the peoples stories.
ZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Another lovely bright and sunny day here, need to pull some weeds out, they loved the rain we had.
It's very quiet here in the kitchen, hope all is well. I'm off to Finleys 1st b/day tea this afternoon, lots of laughs and fun . It's just family because Laura arranged a small get together with his little friends and their Mums at a play park , with cake of course.
B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Big welcome back to the kitchen Sandra, glad you enjoyed your holiday! Off again? There’s no stopping you now. lol Lots of nutters out there, I guess they have always been there but we hear about them more now. Ann, I don’t know how your daughter deals with people with problems but as they say —- there’s a job for everyone, sure must be difficult. Happy 1st Birthday to Finley, hard to believe he’s one already! 🎂🎂 Enjoy his birthday tea. I hope you got all your weeding done Jan. I wish the grass would grow as fast as the weeds, wonder why the weeds always look so “healthy” and the grass looks terrible. lol

C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Could you see the Queen sitting here. I set up my table yesterday. Here is the Queen’s chair on the stage.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Delighted the Queen would be to sit on that chair Sandj, she would find it highly amusing with her sense of humour, we have heard on TV how she loved a joke and could be very humourous herself. She will be so sadly missed.
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Delightful setting Sandy, the throne looks very comfortable and I love the crown on the cushion. Even teacups in the chandelier and a silver tea set on the table. Very cleverly done.
Enjoy Finleys birthday tea today Jan, Blake must be just a month older than Finley. Hasn’t the year gone quickly ?
Hope Joan is ok, I haven’t seen her in the kitchen for a few days.
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everyone seems to be busy! I often think of Dave and his health issues I hope Joan hasn't been on because she is taking care of him. Just hoping everything is well there. How is Scoty doing Sue? Hopefully he is healing daily.
Now for Fun Time, Jan enjoy your day with Finley. I always enjoy watching the kids at the playground, lots of chuckles, how they run around and climb. Only wishing I could keep with them.
F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Fun times for Jan, visiting with Finley today. I also hope Joan and Dave are keeping well. The grandchildren finished their vigil for the Queen a short time ago so she could be watching. Sue, has Scoty been itching to get on the golf course yet? lol
Love watching the little ones in the park, running and playing, remembering when………

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good to see Sandra is back after a lovely holiday, We were also in Scotland when Diana died. Your throne looks good Sandy l like the crown. 
Good to know you are thinking of us - we are fine thank you. I've just been busy catching up on jobs in between watching the television! 

Enjoy your party Jan, where does the time go. How is Scoty, Sue?

H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Here are photos of the tea.















































Thanks


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

It was nice but the food could have been better. The person who did it before couldn’t do this year. They had photos of the queen continually showing. My table is with the ducks.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just looking at all the beautiful China on the tables Sandy, definitely fit for a Queen. Love your painted rocks too Sandy, I must start painting some of mine.
Good to see you Joan, glad everything is ok. Scoty is doing really well thanks girls, he’s been doing his exercises 5 times a day and is putting lots of effort into getting better each day.
K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kind of fun to rock paint. But I like to paint.

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Linen and China are beautiful My favorite is the rose napkin with the rose dishes. The table was well set for a Queen! Cute Idea the painted rocks Sandj you did a lovely job!
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

My craft room is currently being used by James as he’s got his computer on the desk. He told me to move the computer when I need the space but it’s a lot of fiddling around so I haven’t painted any rocks for ages. I like to put them around the garden and in my wheelbarrow planters. Maybe I will use the kitchen table instead though then I have to move the paint pens etc and the rocks.
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Not any easy solution Sue, do paint your your rocks with sharpies and then varnish them? I w useant to paint a ladybird, I've saved a nice rounded stone I can use
I do like your place settings Sandi, I noticed your name was spelt Sandi so is that what you prefer?

I've just put some bedding out to dry in the last of summer "sun" although it was breezy and rather chilly! 13C/55

O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh my Joan, that temp is getting chilly but we are heading to fall/autumn. Have never tried rock painting, sounds like fun and yours are lovely. We will have to wait to hear how Sandy wants her name spelled. A lovely table setting to honour the Queen, I hope you and your friends had a lovely time.

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Paint pens and sharpies plus varnish is what I use for the rocks Joan. I do sometimes use acrylic paint as an undercoat too. 
Just watching tv and hearing how many people are heading to London, one million it says. I’ll have to record the funeral as it will be 2 am here on Tuesday morning. It would be good if I could watch it live but knowing me, I’ll end up dozing and miss parts of it. The weather in London looks nice today, hopefully it will be full of sunshine tomorrow.
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quite easy I imagine thanks Sue.

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really having a senior moment here, I’ve just worked out the time difference again and I will be able to watch the Queens funeral live as it will be 8 pm here not 2 am, duh  
S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Starting to record the Queen’s funeral at 5 am here Sue, I’m usually up by 5:30. Don’t want to miss anything plus I have physio at 9, couldn’t get it changed. 😥😥
Don’t worry Sue, you’re not alone —- those senior moments happen to me all the time. lol

T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

That was another person’s setting with someone at their table by the name Sandi. I told a photo of it. My table it with the ducks and frogs. I spell my name with a Y. 
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U will now be Sandy, thanks for putting us straight.

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very pleasant day today, sun shining but quite windy and I've had to put a warm cardigan on because I felt cold, didn't want to put the heating on yet or light the wood burner, I keep a nice big crochet blanket on the sofa so I put that over my knees.Gotta watch the pennies now that our heating bills will be higher, as well as gas and electric bills thanks to that rat faced Putin.
W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

We are having a hot and humid day and it is starting to cloud over. I hope you don’t get a chill Jan. Good to have a nice crochet blanket to wrap up in. Not looking forward to the winter heating bills either! 😥😥

XYZ or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, power bills are going up everywhere as well as everything else. Our Prime Minister is giving us pensioners a rise soon to help with the increase in the cost of living. It isn’t a huge amount but its appreciated.
ZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zipping through the bills, I can't complain about our Public Service bill for gas and electricity. It's the cheapest bill compared to the other bills. Our house must be well insulated and the two of us must not be using much electricity. Yet Art has the TV on the moment he gets up and until he goes to bed. If he isn't around then I turn it off. I do like quiet. We had the AC going steady all summer. I have it on right now. I like it cooler when I sleep at night. 
Bonnie, we follow the central standard time what time zone are you in? I have no idea what time the Queen's funeral will be on, yet I am not an early riser. For sure the news probably will be showing highlights of it all day tomorrow. 
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Art and Scoty have similar habits Ann, tv on all day. I’m always turning it off as he leaves it on if he’s heading to his man cave. Not that he’s managed to get to his man cave yet, his day is tv or PlayStation ( golf games ) plus knee exercises 5 times a day. He’s actually doing well and is getting more mobile though he does experience pain after some of the exercises. 
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Been up early in readiness for the Queens funeral, the sights on TV are extraordinary, the crowds, the armed forces, everything connected is quite unique.
I've just got off the soda to stretch my legs, looked out the window onto the main road, -- not a soul about.
I'll get a lot of crochet work done on a blanket I'm making for great g/son Ollie, made a flask of coffee and a few snacks for the morning ,so I'm all set . 
C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Bundled up in my Sherpa ready to watch the Queen’s funeral. Dignitaries arriving now. Ann, I am in “Eastern Daylight Saving“ time zone. Britain is five hours ahead of me. I’m sure Scoty is busy playing his golf games on his PlayStation and his exercises. They do get tiresome and painful but worth it in the end. Well done Scoty and don’t forget the ice. 

C


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Can hear a pin drop around here, so quiet. RIP our wonderful Queen. I’m making some fingerless gloves while watching the funeral on TV. So sad. I’ve had a few tears .

D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Did anyone keep up with the Queen’s Christmas message? I think she only missed 1 or 2 years.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

End of a long day, We have been watching the tv all day! What a lot of pageantry? I was ok till the coffin went from sight... 

F


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Feel quite emotional. We watched it all day as well. The two times the Scottish pipers (bagpipes) played and the music faded away had me crying. I never thought I would be like this today. George and Charlotte were outstanding. There little outfit’s brought a lump to my throat. Also felt sad that Harry wasn’t allowed to wear his uniform. Glad that Andrew wasn’t allowed to wear his. Such an emotional day. The end of an era.
G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Followed most of it, saw Westminster Abbey services, went to physio and came hame to watch the rest. They were on their way to Windsor Castle when I got home and saw the rest. Everything was so precise and ”on time”. Lovely to see the four mounted RCMP officers leading the procession to Windsor. Joan, do they know how many people were on the routes ro watch?
Sandy, I think the Queen only missed one Christmas Message in 1969.

F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Great weather for the funeral today, happy that it didn’t rain. I loved the pipers too Sandra.

H


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Had a hard time keeping it together when the coffin was lowered. Also the lovely queens pony and two corgis. The weather stayed nice. Reports of a massive rainbow over Buckingham palace last night. What a day!
I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I felt so sad, poor Charles looks exhausted (I’m sure the whole Royal Family needs some time to grieve). It must have been hard when the crown, orb and sceptre were removed before the coffin was lowered. George and Charlotte were definitely outstanding.

J


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Just feel so very very sad.
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keeping a count of those lining the route I haven't heard any numbers yet Bonnie, I know they were estimating over a million in London!! Unbelievable figure isn't? It shows just shows how how highly the Queen was thought of.

What an emotional day!

L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Long, emotional day for sure Joan. Thanks, I thought there might have been some numbers on your side —- nothing here yet. One million people in London, unbelievable! The Queen was very well thought of and very smart too. Hard to believe that during her 70 years on the throne she never gave one interview! It will take time for everyone to heal and get used to 
King Charles lll.

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Millions of people from the UK and around the world was watching the Queens funeral today. I heard everything was at a standstill in the UK in Honor of the Queen.
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nobody will ever come up to the standard of our late Queen, she was one of a kind, ruled over us in a perfect way.I thinl the King Charles will have learnt a lot from his Mum-- well I hope he has.
I got through it all without tears until the last piper played and walked off still playing into the distance, that to me was the end of an era.
O


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh Jan I felt exactly the same about the piper as well. The end of a fantastic era. Let’s hope Charles has learned a lot from his mam.

Also I saw this morning that the queens little pony, Emma had her favourite head scarf on its saddle. So very very sad. I did cry yesterday, such an emotional day and even hubby said the world will never see the likes of it again, and I do not think they will. 

P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Pipers can do that —- bring tears to your eyes for sure. The Queen was definitely one of a kind. I hope that King Charles is able to reign as the Queen did. 

Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Question for you all. What happens now? Will will see Prince Charles become King? Is there a ceremony?
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sandj said:


> Question for you all. What happens now? Will will see Prince Charles become King? Is there a ceremony?
> R


*When will King Charles III's coronation be held?*
A date has not been announced for King Charles' coronation yet while the nation mourns Queen Elizabeth II. However, it is likely the event will take place at some point in 2023.
The Queen succeeded her father King George VI on February 6, 1952, but her coronation was not held until 16 months later. 
Coronations take a significant amount of planning, so they are often months in the making.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Royal coronations normally are very lavish affairs, it remains to be seen what Charles 111 coronation will be like. I daresay tradition and pageantry will abound. We do make a good job of it don't we?

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

[QUOTE="joanmary1 said:


> Royal coronations normally are very lavish affairs, it remains to be seen what Charles 111 coronation will be like. I daresay tradition and pageantry will abound. We do make a good job of it don't we?
> 
> S
> 
> ...


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

So looking forward to the Coronation of King Charles lll. I’m sure it will be done to the “nines”!
Yes, the British do know how to show the tradition and pageantry of these affairs.

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Deleted!!   
Sorry girls post seems to have duplicated itself


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Time does seem to Fly, I watched when King Charles married Princess Diana, them having the two boys Prince William and Prince Harry. Watched when the two Princes married and had their children. The Royal Family keeps going on. Now we have King Charles III
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U wouldn't mind if Camilla was called Queen? I read someplace that the Queen said when my son becomes King, Camilla will be called Queen Consort. 
V. W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, it’s been a very busy two days here but I finally managed to watch all the Queens funeral. I had started to watch it live on Monday evening but then had to record the final journey to Windsor as it was getting late here. Such a magnificent show of British pride and pageantry and it was great to see our Aussie defence force along with others, especially the Canadian Mounted police leading the procession to Windsor. And those magnificent young men who were the Queens coffin bearers throughout, what an absolute splendid job they did. There would be so many proud people looking on and seeing their sons, daughters etc, taking part in this memorable day for the Queen. I got so sad, seeing the Queens corgis and her pony farewelling her. 
XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

The coronation won't be till next year Bonnie, it'll be worth waiting for though because the Brits certainly know how to make a big show with all the pomp and ceremony.


ohsusana said:


> Well, it’s been a very busy two days here but I finally managed to watch all the Queens funeral. I had started to watch it live on Monday evening but then had to record the final journey to Windsor as it was getting late here. Such a magnificent show of British pride and pageantry and it was great to see our Aussie defence force along with others, especially the Canadian Mounted police leading the procession to Windsor. And those magnificent young men who were the Queens coffin bearers throughout, what an absolute splendid job they did. There would be so many proud people looking on and seeing their sons, daughters etc, taking part in this memorable day for the Queen. I got so sad, seeing the Queens corgis and her pony farewelling her.
> XYZA
> 
> Yes Sue, that was lovely to see the two corgis and Emma Queens pony say their goodbyes.
> ...


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> Well, it’s been a very busy two days here but I finally managed to watch all the Queens funeral. I had started to watch it live on Monday evening but then had to record the final journey to Windsor as it was getting late here. Such a magnificent show of British pride and pageantry and it was great to see our Aussie defence force along with others, especially the Canadian Mounted police leading the procession to Windsor. And those magnificent young men who were the Queens coffin bearers throughout, what an absolute splendid job they did. There would be so many proud people looking on and seeing their sons, daughters etc, taking part in this memorable day for the Queen. I got so sad, seeing the Queens corgis and her pony farewelling her.
> XYZA





Glenlady said:


> The coronation won't be till next year Bonnie, it'll be worth waiting for though because the Brits certainly know how to make a big show with all the pomp and ceremony.


Don't know what is happening on my lap top screen, but things seem to have got all mixed up and letters out of order !!! ?grrrrr


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A right mess up Jan, my post was duplicated out of order yesterday. I've started again at A, perhaps it will sort itself out!!
I have finished my cotton top now it is too chilly to wear it!!
I saw this pretty pansy in the garden this morning, a cheery sight.

B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Beautiful colour Joan —- nice to see some colour at this time of year. Things seem to be getting mixed up, I’ve noticed too. Hopefully, it will straighten itself out. Thanks for sharing your pansy.

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't know what is happening on my lap top screen, but things seem to have got all mixed up and letters out of order !!! ?grrrrr


Beautiful colour Joan —- nice to see some colour at this time of year. Things seem to be getting mixed up, I’ve noticed too. Hopefully, it will straighten itself out. Thanks for sharing your pansy.

C

Cotton top put away till the next heatwave Joan. --Your sweet pansy is a joy, what a lovely colour . Does it live in a pot with others ?
It's been quite chilly here today, I was going to town but stayed here and made a cake lol.

D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Darn it Joan, now you’ll have to wait to wear your new cotton top. 😥
Can’t wait to see a pic.

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Exactly Bonnie, the top took me longer than expected. I will post a picture tomorrow. I'm knitting dolls clothes now on size 2mm/No 12 needles with 3 ply so they will take a while.Glad you liked the Pansy. Yes Jan it is in a tub with other pansies a wild violet and a miniature rose!

F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Fun, fun, fun Joan knitting on small needles! It certainly takes longer using small needles and 3 ply, I don’t envy you. Do you find it relaxing working on doll clothes. Your dolls will be the best dressed and their clothes were made with love. Whenever you can post a pic is fine.

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

First Breezy Day that we had for a long time, it was warm by us the last few days. I took advantage of the weather; my clothesline is almost full. I hung out three bed pillows and three rugs after washing them. I did some delicate wash and hung that out. I did a total of five loads today now I am caught up until my clothes bin fills up. I have clothes shoot on the first & second floors. I would be lost without the one on the second floor. It is hard enough carrying the clothes from the basement to the upstairs. 
Joan, tiny needles are easy on the hands at least I found that out. I was thinking of making a few stuff pumpkins, cats and snowmen. I had to put that side because I have started too many projects already. I need to finish the hat with the name on it. I found this harder to do than I thought it would be. Gracie has me knitting her a long cardigan that will be a little pass her knees. Plus it's on going with the chemo hats. 
G


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Family have had a lovely week in the garden and we have enjoyed having them all here. All mod cons in the tent so we have enjoyed some nice meals down there with them too. The girls have had a lovely time and we have enjoyed their company so much, including little Pugsley. He seems to fit in wherever he goes and is no trouble at all. The house seems very empty and tidy now they have all gone back home. 

Going out for a look around the shops tomorrow. Dunelm have the Baby Blossom yarn that I mentioned earlier. I think they are selling it for £3.50 for 100g ball. It is so pretty - almost like little flowers that come every 4" or so. It comes in lots of different colourways too.

Took my neighour over to the garden centre today as they have an hairdresser in there. Poor Pat can't get out an about now, following her hip replacement as she is still in a lot of pain and also has lost confidence in her balance. We also had a coffee in there and a lovely knit and chat.

G


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Sorry girls, seems three of us have started with 'F'

G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Goodness Jeannie, good for a laugh!! That is very funny! Glad you had fun with your family and you were lucky to join them for some meals. Have fun tomorrow and I hope you get the yarn you want.

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Have a skein of the flower yarn called "Baby Blossom" it's in bits and pieces. I never did make anything from it yet. Jeannie what are you planning on making with this yarn?

How is the weather by you, sounds like it is getting colder. Tomorrow is the first day of Fall and the temps are going to drop by us. Today was a beautiful day like I mention I took advantage of it by hanging clothes out on the line. 
I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Interesting weather today —- hot and humid, thunder showers, sunny, windy, humid again. Supposed to rain again later. 😥☔ Lucky you have the laundry chutes Ann, saves carrying everything down to wash. Bad enough you have to carry it back up! lol I feel your pain —- we have four levels. Sounds like it was a beautiful drying day! ☀☀
First day of fall tomorrow here too! 🍁🍂

G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Good Grief it cool off here finally! 

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Holiday in Australia today for the Queen. I’ve got a to do list of a few jobs I need doing like fill up the bird baths and weeding, plus I’ve got the washing machine on. James said he will drive me over to George Town later as there’s a nice vintage shop there called the Pink Poodle. Tomorrow I will be driving Scoty in to the doctors to get his dressings removed.
Jeannie, sounds like you’ve had a great time with the family camping out in your garden, lots of fun for everyone. 
Joan, I love pansies but unfortunately the wildlife here loves them too.
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I am afraid with the cold weather coming in the outside flowers will be coming to an end. Nice picture Joan of the pansy! I do have a dining room full of houseplants. The easy ones, the ones that doesn't need a lot of care or watering. Jeannie your gardening days must be coming to an end pretty soon I would think with the weather. 
J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jeannie will have harvested all her garden produce by now I should think Ann,her freezer will contain lots of veg for the coming winter months.
Hair done today , then next week a soft perm to give hair some body, it isn't as thick as it used to be.
I've made her some rock cakes which she loves, she's as thin as a pin but eats like a horse lol, she's been the same since I've known her and that must be at least 30 years. lol
K


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Keep making those rock cakes Jan, I’m sure your hairdresser loves the treats. Got my hair cut yesterday, it feels wonderful. Enjoy your time out today. 🥰🥰

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lucky lady eating what she wants and still staying trim. I ordered some goodies from a company in the uk the other day. Lemon sherbets, Cadbury chocolate, Eccles cakes, malt loaf, Jacobs cornish crackers, tins of chip shop mushy peas and a few other bits and bobs. The order only took a couple of days and was delivered to the door. I bought the chocolate as the English Cadbury always tastes creamier. One of the blocks is a large one and has the Queens Platinum jubilee on the wrapper.
Im looking forward to having a nice original Eccles cake, yum.
M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

MMMMMMMM, Sue —- what an order! I agree Cadbury chocolate from the UK does taste creamier! We have a couple “British” stores close by, love going in for a look see. lol


N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Not quite picked all the runner beans yet - we had a late flush due to the dry mild month. Ian took a carrier bag home. Have lots in the freezer. I've enjoyed using all my different tomatoes. It's surprising how different they make dishes taste. Having a nice hot chilli for dinner today and I've made a loaf. I made a round loaf for the family in their tent. I decorated it with garlic chive flowers, tomatoes and rosemary. It came out so pretty. Almost too good to eat. Needless to say they golloped it down.Greedy gobblers.

The yellow blossom yarn, I have made a little cardigan for Eloise. It turned out lovely. I have bought some more with a dove grey background and I'll make a cardigan for Elsie with the same pattern only bigger. I;ve also got a pair of socks on the go with some sock yarn that Richard treated me to for my Birthday back in July. That self -patterning sock yarn is amazing - it comes out like fair isle but with no talent on my part.

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Now that’s what I say is good news to have British stores close by you Bonnie. My grocery bill would dramatically increase if I had one near me. Some of our larger supermarkets carry some international products but not the ones that I’ve been looking for. I’ve been good and have only had a bit of the chocolate but I must own up to having one or two lemon sherbets sweets.
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh were all joining in I'm having my hair cut tomorrow, first for six months.
Jeannie your garden has been very productive this year, well done!
I have just knitted a pair of panties for a seven inch doll, just eleven more to go...

Her is a link to the top I made if you are interested Knitting - Summer top knit

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pictures I couldn't find...
My son will be spending Friday night with us. I washed the sheets today and I still need to vacuum and dust the room. It's a good thing I had Gracie picked up her stuff in the bedroom last weekend. I don't mind sharing our house with our kids. 
We got invited to our niece's Wedding on Feb 3. We need to make reservations this week, I feel that it's too early. We live in the area we never know what our winter's will be like. My niece and her fiancé live in MN. They also can have harsh winters. It's a 6-hour drive which can be an easy drive depending on the weather. 
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Question is Ann I don't know where the post went! I've added another link it seems to work now!!

R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Really lovely job you did on your top Joan, pity you can’t wear it now! 😥😥
I really love the colour and pattern, have you made this pattern before? I’m sure you are anxious to wear your beautiful creation. Well done! 🧶🧶

S


----------



## cynthiarodger6 (4 mo ago)

wax paper


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Such a lovely top Joan, its such a pity you can’t wear it until next summer. 
Im up early today as Scoty has a 9 o clock appointment with the nurse to get the dressings removed from his knee. He’s been going pretty good and hasn’t got as much pain with the knee when he walks.
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The pain pills do Scoty still take them, Sue? Glad he is doing so well and I hope everything goes well tomorrow. 

Now I need to go find Joan's knitted top. 
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Up and out at 8.40 am to drive Scoty to the doctors. The dressings were removed and we were surprised at how neat the incision is. The doctor was happy with it, no signs of infection and nice and clean. Yes Ann, he is still taking the pain killers, Targin which is a slow acting pain med and Endone if the pain gets really bad.
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> Up and out at 8.40 am to drive Scoty to the doctors. The dressings were removed and we were surprised at how neat the incision is. The doctor was happy with it, no signs of infection and nice and clean. Yes Ann, he is still taking the pain killers, Targin which is a slow acting pain med and Endone if the pain gets really bad.
> V
> Very good news that Scotys knee has healed well Sue, . The list of goodies you sent for was a good choice,which company did you choose to buy from ?
> Weather really has a touch of Autumn, and the leaves are starting to turn, I love the beautiful red, gold and browns.
> ...


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Weather is nice here today and the Japanese maples are beginning to grow their leaves. Lots of colour starting in the garden but sadly, my daffodils are starting to die.
I bought the goodies through the British Corner Shop Jan, the service was amazing but it’s not something that I will be able to afford to do on a regular basis. I had been searching for the Jacobs Cornish crackers for ages, one of our supermarkets used to stock them then they stopped. Anyway, I’ve got 3 packets, squirrelled away haha.
XYZA


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

An early start for you Sue, glad Scoty's knee is doing well. Shame your Daffodils are fading. I shall be planting ready for next Spring.
Here is the third link for mr top, Knitting - Cotton summer top the other two I posted have vanished - Bonnie and Sue saw the previous link!!!
B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Ahhhh, it is lovely to watch the leaves starting to come out on the trees. We are the opposite, of course —- waiting for our leaves to turn into the lovely colours of fall. No frost here yet so everything is still “green”. Good to hear that Scott’s knee is coming along well Sue, he seems to be doing quite well —- it must be the TLC that his favourite nurse is giving him. I wonder why your links keep disappearing Joan? Very strange!
Sorry Joan, we are both posting “A”! lol Just up to start the day, a bit chilly out there so far, hopefully it warms up a bit. lol

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Beautifully made Joan, a very pretty pattern for your top. I can knit but never would I tackle a pattern like that .Baby cardis, hats, toys and bootees are my limit, I love my crochet, but again items are very limited, blankets are my favourites to work on.
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> An early start for you Sue, glad Scoty's knee is doing well. Shame your Daffodils are fading. I shall be planting ready for next Spring.
> Here is the third link for mr top, Knitting - Cotton summer top the other two I posted have vanished - Bonnie and Sue saw the previous link!!!
> B


This is the thread that I posted, this is really weird how your threads are disappearing. Hall-o-ween is only a month away are the spirits out there. 
Knitting - Summer top knit | Knitting and Crochet Forum (knittingparadise.com)


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Colorful Fall Leaves will soon be here! My favorite time of the year. 
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Doesn’t seem that long since I was raking up the leaves last autumn and here I am, seeing new growth on the trees. I’ve got quite a few bags of leaves stored, waiting for them to break down into mulch.
Today is cold and windy, looks more like winter than spring.
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Excellent day to hang out clothes when it's Windy or fly a kite. I remember flying kites when I was younger. I always had a hard time trying to keep them up in the air. 
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

‘Fraid I wasn’t always successful flying kites as well Ann. I love seeing them at the beach, they look so much fun. 
James is mowing the front lawn for us, Molly would love to help too as she’s watching him from the window. Maybe if we didn’t have wildlife hiding in the bushes, I’d let her out but there was an echidna there the other day.
G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Gliding along with a kite! I never had much success either flying kites. lol
Poor Molly, she must be chomping at the bit to get outside with James. lol
I’m sure she will get lots of attention when James is finished mowing the lawn. Just heading up to bed, finished for today —- didn’t do too much (as usual). lol
Night, night!

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hope you have a great sleep Bonnie. Yes, Molly gave James lots of licks when he came inside, she has so much energy and we’ve been playing fetch for the last half hour. No, I haven’t done much today, been working on my magazine puzzles. I don’t know why but today feels like Sunday rather than Saturday.
I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I’m baaaack! lol I had a pretty good sleep, thanks Sue. I only slept about 5 1/2 hours, my normal. Feels cool out there today, hope it warms up a bit. Sounds like you are going to need a nap after all that playing fetch with Molly. I knew Molly would give James lots of kisses. Have you won anything lately with your magazine puzzles? Funny how some days seem like they should be another, I seem to have that happen a lot too. lol

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

BonnieP said:


> I’m baaaack! lol I had a pretty good sleep, thanks Sue. I only slept about 5 1/2 hours, my normal. Feels cool out there today, hope it warms up a bit. Sounds like you are going to need a nap after all that playing fetch with Molly. I knew Molly would give James lots of kisses. Have you won anything lately with your magazine puzzles? Funny how some days seem like they should be another, I seem to have that happen a lot too. lol


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jans making sausage rolls with a difference today, I found a recipe on google ,it adds chopped herbs (or dried) crushed garlic , a spoonful of chutney, spoon of mustard,--- squeeze the sausage out of skins mix with the herb mixture, then make it into sausage shape and lay it on ready made flakey pastry, roll it up, cut into portions of desired size, brush with beaten egg, bake 20 minutes in medium oven.
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Joan has given up trying post a picture of that top!! It's obviously not meant to be!! We often muddle the days up. Just part of getting older I think. Doesn't really matter unless you have to be somewhere. 

Sunny here but only 14C/58F soon be a lot colder won't it?
K


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Kitchen smells great I’m sure Jan! They sound yummy, let us know how they turn out. How many are you making —- enough to share in the kitchen?

L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lovely sausage rolls Jan, Dave says pass one over please!!  

We overlapped again, Jan.

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Me you are geminis so we think alike Joan lol.
I'm afraid there won't be enough sausage rolls for the kitchen today, but if they turn out ok I'll make some more to share with you all. I'll make a special veggie one for Joan. Of course Dave will get one, it's winging its way over right now lol
N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Nice of you to think of us Jan, can’t wait to hear how your sausage rolls turn out! 

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh yes, the recipe for sausage rolls is worth doing, I forgot to add, theres a pinch of chilli mixed in with the herbs which gives them a bit of a kick, I'll take some for the family to try while we wait for the take away to be delivered, might be a bit too spicey for Ollie though.
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pinch of chili to add a kick Jan, Dave says thank you for his sausage roll! Hope you have had a good take away. We've just had sausages, duck eggs, chips and mushrooms! I had a hash brown I prefer it to chips! 😊 I have had a lazy day Susan phoned and we chatted for an hour and a quarter! We haven't seen her since May.

Hope you are all enjoying your weekend, quiet in the kitchen.

Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quiet in the kitchen for sure Joan. I’m sure you and Susan had lots to talk about, it probably felt like you were on the phone for a short time. Your meal sounds very filling and glad Dave enjoyed Jan’s sausage roll. lol I wonder how the family enjoyed them? Not doing much here, made some bagels this morning and washed the bedding. 

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Joan has given up trying post a picture of that top!! It's obviously not meant to be!! We often muddle the days up. Just part of getting older I think. Doesn't really matter unless you have to be somewhere.
> 
> Sunny here but only 14C/58F soon be a lot colder won't it?
> K


Knitting - Summer top knit | Knitting and Crochet Forum (knittingparadise.com)
I found your knitted top in various threads Joan, don't worry, you did a fine job on your knitted top. I bet it looks very classy on you. Like many mention don't just save it for the summer months. A nice blouse or a long sleeve t-shirt top would look nice with it. Be proud and show off your top!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rolls sound good Jan, I have all the ingred. in the house to make Bonnie's bagels, just need to do it. I guess I am on the lazy side myself today. For supper I plan on making beef barley soup. It's that kind of a day. 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

So many nice cooking smells in the kitchen, Bonnie’s bagels, Ann’s soup, Jans sausage rolls and Joan’s vegetarian meals with duck eggs. I’ve only ever tried using duck eggs in baking and that was a while ago. 
Yes Bonnie I was worn out after playing fetch with Molly, I had an early night as I was dozing off soon after 8 pm. I remember the days of staying up until after midnight when I was a lot younger, even going to the midnight movies. Where have those days gone ?
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Time does have a way of slipping by on us. Some days it seems like I just got up and it's time to go back to bed. Today was one of those dreary PJ days.
U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

U must have really worn yourself out playing with Molly, Sue. Yes, those were the days when we stayed up late and got up early and we’re not tired! lol Those were the days! 
Ann, I feel the same way some days. Just get up and it seems it is time for bed again! Nice day today, sunny and a bit cool. Supposed to rain tomorrow. ☔☔😥😥

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Visitors for Scoty from the golf club this week. I just make the coffee, serve the biscuits and leave them to it, all golf talk of course. It’s nice that he’s had so many of his pals popping in to see him, it’s perked him up a lot.
Ive been binging on Judge Judy this morning, I love the comments that she comes out with.
W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Well Sue, I’m sure Scoty enjoys having visitors while he is recuperating. I guess Molly is thrilled to see the guys too, I’m sure she loves the attention too! lol Lucky you, only having to make coffee. Love Judge Judy, she certainly tells it like it is. If you go before her, you better be prepared! lol

XYZ or A


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

A nice time for Scoty and I hope it helps with his recuperation. I’ve not been too good lately with a horrible sickness bug. We went to a festival last weekend and camped out and I felt chilled to the bone. Onward and upward today though. Hospital appointment tomorrow for a colposcopy which I am not looking forward to and the flu Jab the following saturday. I bet Molly had a great time - please give her a hug from me. Yes, I like Judge Judy as well. Have a lovely day everyone and I will return soon. 

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Be thinking of you tomorrow Sandra, hope the procedure goes well for you. Sorry to hear you’ve not been too well, it must be all this gadding around, haha. I’m only jealous because I never get to any music festivals. I’ve just given Molly a cuddle from you, she’s gone off to bed with her daddy James.
Bonnie, my nerves would not stand up to going before Judge Judy, I wonder what she’s like at home with her husband ( if she has one ) ?
C


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Can’t imagine Judge Judy at home but she must have a one.

Thank you Sue for thinking of me tomorrow. I‘m going to sew up my knitting this afternoon and try not to think about it. Appointment at 9am so I will have to be up soon.

The music festival was also a beer festival and I didnt have too much to drink - honest!

D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Don’t like the prep for a colonoscopy but the actual test isn’t too bad. It is a necessary test these days. Don’t ever remember hearing of anyone having them years ago —- or it was a big secret. Wishing you well Sandra and hope you are feeling like your old self soon. There seem to be so many “bugs” going around now. 😥😥

E


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Eeeeee I’ve just finished sewing together two pairs of hand warmers. Hope you like them. Made with left over wool.

F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Fun, fun, fun Sandra. I don’t like sewing projects together.😥🧶 
Your hand warmers look lovely and warm and the colours are great together! Well done! ⭐⭐
They may be needed soon if this chilly weather keeps up.

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Be thinking of you tomorrow Sandra, hope the procedure goes well for you. Sorry to hear you’ve not been too well, it must be all this gadding around, haha. I’m only jealous because I never get to any music festivals. I’ve just given Molly a cuddle from you, she’s gone off to bed with her daddy James.
> Bonnie, my nerves would not stand up to going before Judge Judy, I wonder what she’s like at home with her husband ( if she has one ) ?
> C


Oh yes, Judge Judy does have a husband
Judge Judy and Her Husband Jerry Were Divorced for a Year Before They Remarried (yahoo.com)


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gee, if I have a choice I will knit in the round before sewing. I really hate sewing. I think it looks better if I can keep knitting than sewing. I never did master a decent mattress stitch. 
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hope you are feeling better and get on ok tomorrow Sandra, I shall be thinking of you!

Good to knit up oddments, your hand warmers look cosy! Someone in the kitchen inspired me to unpick a cardigan that I didn't like and I've just knitted into a summer top! 

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I would think you will get lots of use out of your summer top or winter vest, Joan.
I need to go back to knitting my hats. I finally charted out the hat with the name. Now all I need to do is knit it.
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just lovely hand warmers Sandra, beautiful colours. They will be just the job for those chilly days.
So, Judge Judy remarried her hubby Jerry, how interesting. 
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Knit all my baby hats on DNP's, no seam to rub their little heads. Your handwarmers will come in habdy very soon Sandra, Hope you are feeling better and hope you get on ok at the hospital.
It's a bit chilly this morning and trying to rain, but I'm still going to town because I need things my CO-OP doesn't stock, it will be a quick buzz round the store, Tesco is the nearest to the bus stop , then home.
Market doesn't open on Mondays so no fear of checking the wool lady lol.
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Like to get my groceries online and delivered when possible. I’ve got an order arriving tomorrow afternoon. If we have to go into Launceston for appointments etc then I’ll do a grocery shop as well but it does get tiring and Scoty’s knees weren’t up to the task.
Its been a miserable and wet day today so I’ve been doing some of my magazine puzzles. Bonnie asked me the other day if I had won any prizes recently and the answer is sadly no I enjoy doing the puzzles though and it’s just a bonus if I win something.
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

My groceries are delivered twice a week - one order from Morrisons and one from Sainsburys. Hope you get what you are looking for Jan. I'll meet you at Tesco and we can go for a coffee and cake! 

I like puzzles Sue but can't always get the text big enough to read. I tried large print but they were American and a lot clues were relating to the USA and of course the spelling is different. The Sudoku being numbers was Ok!!

Hope your test went well Sandra maybe you are home by now.

Ann I've decided to try that top with a long sleeved T Shirt!

Bonnie Hope you are unaffected by storm Fiona - I think you are too far away.

N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Miserable day yesterday for most of the day —- lots of rain —- where was it when we needed it? lol Hope all goes/went well for Sandra today. Good luck with your shopping trip Jan. Sorry to hear that you haven’t had much luck with your magazine puzzles. 😥😥 Hope your luck changes soon. 🍀🍀 Good luck with your charted hat Ann. I do in person grocery shopping except when I put in an order with Costco. I still haven’t gone there in almost three years. Because the pandemic is “over” they are surcharging items for delivery. 😥😥 They didn’t do that during the pandemic. If I can’t find something online my daughter picks it up for me in store.

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Now we have overlapped Bonnie, You have answered my question - I guess you are Ok  

O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Nice to try your new “summer” top with a long sleeve T Shirt. Please keep us posted what you think. Jim and I do a daily Jumble in the paper every day and we run into the same problem Joan —- American spelling and American sports and sayings but we usually figure it out. I noticed some of our words are changing to American spelling now, very confusing. lol
We are okay Joan, just rain yesterday, today and tomorrow. Thank goodness that is all as the hurricane was very devastating for the east coast. Thanks for thinking of me. 

O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Okey, dokey Joan! lol 🥰🥰😀😀
Very funny, might be a busy day in the kitchen today! lol

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pleased to hear you have escaped the hurricane Bonnie. I saw it on the news tonight, looks bad on the east coast. Mother Nature again, doing her worst.
Joan, you should write to the puzzler people and suggest they bring out a large print magazine, there must be lots of other people who have the same problem as you. I wonder if you could do the puzzles online then you could enlarge them on your screen, just a crazy thought.
Q


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Quite cold her today. I have seen puzzle books in the shops with large print, if that helps.

Appointment at the hospital all over and done with. Will have to go back in 5 weeks as they cannot decide yet whether I need a hysterectomy or not. Oh well, I will face it if and when it gets here.

An afternoon of knitting a dog blanket for Battersea. Chicken, chips and peas for tea tonight with some home made chocolate cake.

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rest with your feet up after your hospital trip Sandra, pleased to hear thats all over for you, now have to see what's next in 5 weeks time.
Make some extra dinner I'll be over tonight, one of my fave dinners-- and choc. cake deeelish, please may I have some thick cream on my slice -lol, if only 'eh.
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Save some cake for me too please Sandra. That’s good that your appointment is over and done with for now. I had to have a hysterectomy in my mid 40’s and it was the best decision for me at the time. 
Are you feeling better today Sandra, hope you are.
T


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

The chocolate cake and cuppas are ready for you all to pop in at anytime. I wish! Yes, feet up afternoon. I feel a lot better now the appointment has been and gone.

I have a lovely recipe to post on here later on.

U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U are very kind, a slice of chocolate cake and a cuppa would be lovely. I'm on my way!! Glad you you back home and it's all done.

Had torrential rain this afternoon, I was in the greenhouse at the bottom of garden potting up some coleus cuttings. Had to stay there until it eased off!!!

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very busy in your greenhouse Joan. I bet the noise from the rain on the glass was very loud and scary. Did Dave have to send a search party out for you, haha. Have you got many things growing in your greenhouse or has Autumn brought a finish to that ?
Its another cloudy and miserable day here today.
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Weather hasn't been too pleasant by us. Rainy and cold plus I have a head cold. I tested myself twice to see if I had COVID, both times turned out negative, that's good. The head cold keeps draining into my throat. I had hard time sleeping last night very dry throat. I do have somewhat of a harsh cough. I got the cold from Art. He brought it home after testing school kids' eyesight for the Lions Club the last couple of weeks. The Lions Club do a good job testing and they find anyone who needs glasses they are refer to an eye doctor. The Lions club will help pay for the glasses if the parents don't have the money. 
X, Y, Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

‘Xellent project that Art is involved in Ann. All children should be able to see properly regardless of class and affordability. Sorry to hear that you’re not feeling well, at least you know it’s not Covid. Are you able to take cough medicine that might help dry your nose, I’ve usually got a bottle of Benadryl in the medicine cabinet, just in case. 
YZA


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

A dull wet morning here in the East Midlands, UK. We need the rain but it is cold with it and the heating was back on last night. Who knows what kind of high bills we will face in the future but I hate being cold. Hope you feel better soon Ann. That sounds like a great project that Art is involved with. Glasses can be so expensive. One of my grand daughters has to have glasses and I would offer to pay for them but I’m estranged from my daughter so that is out of the window. 

Housework today and might do some stuff on my family tree with Ancestry this afternoon. Youngest son phoning tonight. Hopefully he is coming for a weekend in October - I miss him so much.

B


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Beef and mushroom pie for dinner, with boiled potatoes and runner beans. I made an apple pie yesterday for the freezer, with lovely apples I was given by a man who had lots of fruit this year.

Don't think I'll be doing much today as it is cold and dull. Might light the log burner later to try and cheer the place up. We are never happy with the weather are we. What I find so difficult is the suddeness of the change. One minute we are too hot and the next. We haven't had any rain to speak of for weeks, but they reckon it's going to be wet for the next few days.

Am I too late for the chocolate cake - don't suppose you could post me a large slice. I don't seem to be baking so many cakes these days. Richard doesn't eat it nowadays and I can't eat it all myself.

I'm enjoying knitting some socks at the moment. It is lovely self-patterning sock wool.

C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Can understand how you feel waiting for a visit from your son Sandra, I haven't seen my daughter since May... I hope she visits soon. Have fun knitting your socks. I'm an avid sock knitter and use self striping wool.
Yes Bonnie, the weather so changeable - cold here too! 
Ann i hope you are feeling better, tell Art to keep his germs to himself!!
Sue nothing much going on in the greenhouse but I shall soon be putting some plants in there that need to be protected from the frost. The rain on the roof wasn't too noisy as it is made from twinwall "plastic" but it was interesting watch the temperature controlled window in the roof slowly close.
Apple pie and custard sounds good Jeannie.

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Chilly start to the day, not hanging laundry out , it'll dry better on the clothes airer upstairs.
Sorry to hear you have a cold Ann,both my grand daughters with little ones, both school teachers , say as soon as they're back at school after the summer holidays, they start with colds from the kids, it passes to them and of course they take it home and all the family catch it.-- Glad you tested for covid and it was negative.
D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Dark out this morning, doesn’t feel too chilly today. They have forecast rain for today —- off and on. Supposed to warm up tomorrow through the weekend —- we’ll see! lol
Poor Ann, hope you are feeling better soon and tell Art you don’t want to share those germs. Great programme Art is involved with as a lot of children would probably never have their eyes tested. 
Joan, I hope you get to see Susan soon, that is a long time to go without a visit. Sandra, I know you miss hearing from your youngest son, .I hope he makes it home in October. You ladies in Britain sure are having chilly, wet weather. Ours has been warming up as the day goes on.
Everyone’s dinners sound so good and I haven’t had brekkie yet! lol I hope I didn’t miss the cake! I don’t bake too many cakes either Jeannie. If I do I freeze part.
It is hard to adjust to the fall temps but I guess it could be worse —- the dreaded “S” word. lol
I love wearing knitted socks (my girlfriend gives me a pair every Christmas), wish I could get interested in doing them. I have made two pairs only! lol
Yes, once the children are back at school Jan, the germs start to come home. My grandson was off school sick on Friday but back now. 
Sue, your weather sounds awful too, hope everyone’s weather improves soon. Wonder how Sandy is making out in Florida as Hurricane Ian is getting ready to slam the state.

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Exactly, Sandy wish, you will report in, so we know how you are doing. I heard that the area it is supposed to hit is the Villages where the seniors like to vacation. I think the seniors should start packing for home and get the hell out when they can. No place like Home!
I am heading for the doctor in a little while. My hairdresser suggested that I go in because my cold might be more than a common cold, it might be bronchitis or pneumonia the two I had in the past. My hair appointment has been rescheduled for another time. 
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Feeling worried for Sandy, hope you are somewhere safe away from the expected Hurricane Ian. 
Finally got a nice sunny day here so the washing machine is on, then I’ll be taking Scoty for his phsyio appointment.
He has been having problems with his bottom dentures, they’ve become too loose so he phoned one of the denture clinics who quoted $1800 ! I’ve been googling and apparently, because we are on the aged pension, we can get almost free treatment. Only problem is the wait time but he’s happy to do that as the dentures will only cost $222, a big difference to $1800. 
Ann, that’s a great idea, going to the doctors as you don’t want to get bronchitis again and definitely not pneumonia. 
Sandra, I do hope you get to see your son soon, how‘s his love life going ?
G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Good grief Sue! That is a lot of money to lay out for dentures. It won’t be easy but worth the wait for the difference in pricing! Hope Scoty gets on okay with his physio. 
Ann, I hope you get some meds for your “cold“. You certainly don’t want bronchitis or pneumonia both are very hard on your system. Good luck and keep us posted with your results.
I’m happy to hear that you finally got some nice weather Sue. We had rain off and on today. ☔
Yes Sandra, has your youngest son told you about his new love? 
Hurricane Ian is expected to hit the Gulf side of Florida tomorrow. Sandy, where are you?

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Have a good day at the dr. office. I was given an inhaler which wasn't cheap $68 out of pocket and given five-day supply of antibodies. Poor Scoty, once you start going to the doctor there is no end. Can Scoty go without his dentures for a while. I have no back teeth and I get along fine and I am not planning on getting partials or dentures. The dentist told if it doesn't bother me then we will leave it go. If I lost my front teeth that be another story. 
Sandy wherever you are come out of hiding, we miss you!
I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I’m glad you have an inhaler Ann. It will help to keep your lungs clear and make it easier to breathe. Sorry you had to lay out $68 for the inhaler. I have one I take every day that is over $300 but between three insurances, I pay nothing, thank God. I hope the antibiotics kick in quickly to give you some relief. Take care, drink plenty of fluids and get lots of rest too, glad that you got to see the doctor.

J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just a short note, thanks Bonnie! I hope I am on the way to recovery. 
Now where is Sandy.....
K


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Kan’t see where Sandy even posted today. I hope she checks in soon. You’re welcome Ann, speedy recovery, I know how it feels to have bronchitis and pneumonia! 

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lucky here with our Medicare being pensioners we get our scripts for around $7 but once you hit your safety net, you get them for free for the remainder of the year. I use an inhaler too and mine is free for the rest of the year. We’ve got Private health insurance for hospital but dropped the dental side of the benefits because we hardly got anything back. The last crown that I had cost $1700 but I only got $600 towards it from the insurance. So, I’m pleased that we can get government funded dental, I think a general clean and scale is only $45, also a filling is the same price. I used to have to pay hundreds going privately.
Yes, Scoty can go without his bottom dentures and he’s only got to go until 11th October for his first appointment so not that much of a wait. I’m like you Ann, I’ve got all my front teeth but crowns and gaps at the back. Would be nice to be able to afford implants but we will have to win the lottery for that to happen.
No news from Sandy yet I see.
Bonnie, I meant to ask you, didn’t you manage a holiday with your girlfriends this year ? 
M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Making no plans for a holiday this year Sue. The friend (& her daughter) has to have a “small” cancer surgery next week and I have my cataracts coming up. 😥😥 Hopefully everyone is healthy for next fall. Thanks for asking, we’re all antsy because we last went to Daytona in 2019!
We have a provincial health plan that covers most scripts and if the plan doesn’t cover it we have our insurance from work. It helps because if the script is for me, the work insurance covers 80% and Jim’s plan (the same plan) covers the 20%. This covers, chiro, massage therapy, dental, acupuncture, glasses, hearing aids, scripts, a couple other things and physio. The physio is unlimited and we have not had to pay anything for dental. Some things have to be pre-approved but not regular check ups. Good thing to have coverage for all the medical expenses we have now as seniors! 🥰🥰 Everyone seems to have different coverage these days. We do pay a premium monthly for our coverage but it is worth it.

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice to have all that insurance Bonnie, but as you say, you pay your premiums every month as we do. You just get heaps more benefits than we do. I’m so glad we kept up with our premiums for hospital cover as we don’t have to wait for elective surgery. Now that Scoty’s joints are giving up, we need the hospital more than ever He had a gruelling session with the physio today and he has to focus on one particular exercise where he bends his knee backwards. He’s glad he’s got the strong pain meds.
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh Sue, I can imagine the pain Scoty feels when bending his knee bacwards-- pheww ouch..
I have no private health ins. but glad of our NHS, luckily I have no need to use it (touch wood), for an old girl I'm very lucky.
More rock cakes in the oven for my hairdresser, don't know if I mentioned it, but the other stylist has been off work since July having breast cancer, now undergoing chemo, she won't be back to work till after Christmas --Adrian the salon owner swans off to his holiday home in Greece for three weeks tomorrow, so that leaves Andrea (my girl) on her own and has to try to fit his and Michelles clients in when she can, luckily I have permanent bookings all year, but I told her if she gets pushed I can forego a week now and then.Perm tomorrow so I'll no longer look like a scarecrow lol.
I do hope Sandys safe, wish we could hear from her. I haven't got her name in my list so can't PM her.

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Poor Andrea, sounds like she’s going to be rushed off her feet. Maybe you could offer to be her tea and tidy girl Jan I used to go to a hairdresser who worked on her own and she was forever having to stop working on my hair to answer the telephone. Hope that doesn’t happen to you tomorrow, it takes long enough to have a perm at the best of times. I think Adrian should put his Greece plans on hold until the other girl is back.
Mmmm, I can smell your rock cakes, they smell delicious, you certainly spoil Andrea.
No, I’m glad I don’t need to do those exercises that Scoty has to do, he’s still in pain from his appointment this morning. Adam, the physio warned him that he’s got a lot more discomfort and pain to contend with before his knee is better
Q


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Quite cold here and pouring with rain in North Devon. Lit the fire last night, it felt so cosy and warm. Thank goodness we got loads of wood ready for the winter and quite a lot of coal that we bought in the summer.

Rock cakes are lush Jan. I'm off out this afternoon to my knitting pals.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Really dark here this morning but not too cold, supposed to warm up later. Sue, I remember those days trying to bend the knee backwards —- very painful. Physio kept saying —- you want/need the best range of motion, you’ll thank me later! Ya right, it still hurt. lol Hang in there Scoty and keep taking those strong meds. Yes, we do have good coverage but sadly our hospital wait times are horrendous. Jim is waiting for a hernia operation, doctor said probably another four months, he figures six months! 
Jan, I really feel for your poor hairdresser, I hope she can pace herself and not get overworked. It was very generous of you to offer to skip some appointments, I’m sure it was greatly appreciated. You are a real sweetheart baking your hairdresser some rock cakes! I’m very happy that you are a very healthy, active senior! You go girl! You are very lucky to have your NHS. Jeannie, sounds like you are going to be very cosy this winter with your stock of wood and coal. Not looking forward to the cool/cold temperatures to come. 😥 Winter always seems so long! ☃☃ Enjoy your time with your knitting pals. 🧶🧶
Looks terrible in Florida, hope Sandy is safe but she may have had to evacuate. I can’t see where she started any new threads the last few days either.
Have a wonderful day everyone! 🥰🥰

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Long story short. I was substitute teaching and it was Weds and Thurs schools were closed. Then a student said they added Friday. Everything here is closed till Friday. It’s suppose to start raining tomorrow. This will be a long week.

M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Showers today. It pouring down rain. I posted with a L last night but the system didn’t take it. Everything is closed till Saturday. Kids will be making up school over Thanksgiving.
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Take care of yourself Sandy! Good to hear from you and that you are safe! We were worried about you missing from the kitchen! Hugs 💕💕
I hope the kids can make up their time over Thanksgiving but it may be a write off. 
Be safe and hear from you soon!

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U are back, Sandy, thanks for checking in we were all worried about you. Try to stay safe and report in whenever you can. Lots of ((((Hugs))) going your way!!!
V


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Very good to hear from you Sandy.

Just started knitting a beanie hat for one of the grand daughters. Trying to stop listening to the news too much - it is all so depressing. Spaghetti bolognaise was lush a la Richard. Nice to come home to a meal all ready for me. 2 nice relaxing days ahead now.

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Wish you could share the site of the pattern of the beanie hat, Jeannie. I am always looking for new patterns for my chemo hats. Yesterday the woman and got 10 from me. Now I need to start all over for the month of October. At present time I am making green & gold hats for the Green Bay Packers. I started out doing the ribbing with a dark green color switch over to stripes of white and green the middle of the hat I did a fairisle of gold, white, green & white then went back to doing the green & white stripes. The top was done with green. 
X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

‘Xtra hugs for Sandy, so relieved to hear you are ok. As you say, it’s going to be a long week so take care and stay safe in all that awful weather.
Ann, your Green Bay Packers hats sound great, you’ll have to post a photo.
Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

You are right, maybe when I finish the black hat with the name I will try to post some pictures. I keep putting off the black hat and I know I should stay with it until it's done. Because I don't know how much time Rick has. I am hopping he will pull himself through this cancer. Yet on the other hand he could really use a nice warm hat. I am hopping for myself to have a good alert day that I can work on his hat. I did chart out his name now I need to pay close attention and do it. 
Z A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ann, did you manage to get to the doctors, and how are you feeling today ? Hopefully you’ve got antibiotics to help fight off the nasties. Maybe slow down a bit with your knitting and relax and look after yourself until you feel better.
I was just watching the news coming from Florida, looks extremely scary. 
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bless the ones who can't leave their homes. Either they don't have the money or just can't afford to leave for whatever reason. I heard on the News that 2 million left Florida and a million are still there without any power. There is a couple who bought a house in our neighborhood. She is from Florida and her mother lives not too far away. I don't know yet if she came back to WI because I am staying close to home because of my cold. Yes, I am on antibodies, mild ones and she gave me an inhaler. We have lots of control over lot of things but the weather is one thing we need to put more time into it.
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Can’t be easy, leaving your property and possibly livestock and pets behind. Then there’s the rotten mongrel looters that are always on the prowl in these circumstances. It’s just so sad and devastating.
D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Devastating pics on tv right now from Florida, it is very sad to see all the destruction. You’re right Sue, there’s always someone trying to loot the abandoned homes. The poor lady that moved from Florida to WI. Ann, that must have been a shock to the system with your weather. Are you feeling any better with the antibiotics and puffer Ann?
Very nice to come home to dinner already prepared —- a la Richard —- at that. what a great surprise Jeannie!

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Eggs for dinner. 
A lady I know lived in Florida and went to Michigan to work as a dorm manager for at least 4 years. When I was at the tea she was there. I imagine she moved back back to Florida.

F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Florida sounds as though it's having a battering, I can't imagine what goes on there, Good to hear from you Sandy stay safe!! Hugs

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good to know you're safe Sandy, I hope the weather settles down soon and everything and everybody can get back to normal, (hugs)
H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Hi rain has settled down. Some areas have flood warnings. I am doing good.
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I am so happy you are safe Sandy! The woman who has a house in WI stays here when she visits her Mom. Her permanent address is Florida. Is nothing for her to fly back and forth. I have no idea what her and her husband do for a living. But it must be nice to have that kind of money. When she bought the house in WI she redid it to her liking. A huge deck was put on the outside, house painted, new cement driveway and walkways. Her mother said that the inside was done over also, which I never saw. Her mother said that her daughter bought the house that she can visit with her friends and not disturb her mother at night. Yet be close to her mother if she needed her. 
J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Just sounds wonderful. They have a truck that comes to Florida with Michigan apples. It seems popular!

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kindhearted Truckers who deliver our fruit and veg. from one State to the other. I ordered some yarn from Mary Maxim , first time and probably the last. The store is located in Port Huron, MI. Right next to WI, I ordered the yarn on 9-10-22. I called the day because they told me it would take 10 days which I thought was a long time. The yarn won't come until Monday that is almost a month for delivery. Never again will I wait that long it should have been here already. 

L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Losing Mary Maxim in the US will be awful Ann. Sorry your order is taking so long. Our MM store in Paris is staying where it is. I heard about the US closing a while back. I’ve always had great delivery service from them, very quick. I guess they are sending any stock to Canada. 
Yes, the truckers were very busy crossing the border during the pandemic. They never seemed to stop. We have lots of fruits and veggies shipped to Canada from your side of the border Sandy. It is amazing how everything gets shipped between the two/three countries.

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mary Maxim I didn't realize they were closing in the US. I just receive a catalogue from them a month ago, that's when I decided to order from them. The address on the catalogue said 2001 Holland Av. Port Huron, MI 48061-5019. I think I need to call to find out what's going on. Thanks, Bonnie for the inflo, that they might be closing. 
N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

No problem Ann. I get three or four sale ads from both Port Huron and Paris every day. I found out by accident if I look at an item and then leave I get a message from them saying —- you need this item, please take another look. I get a couple of these and then I get an email saying they will ship free! I’m not sure why they are closing Port Huron. I’ve been to the store in Paris, not overly big and every year they have a tent sale. I hope you get an answer to your question. Please keep us posted —- very frustrating!

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh, now I am confused is that Paris, MI not Paris France? Shipping can be a sticker with ordering anything on-line. I don't order much on-line but sometimes it is the quickest. But this time it seems like a long time to wait. I just order DPN for Gracie's cardi to do the sleeves I need to wait 10 days. I guess that's the going wait time.
P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Paris, Ontario. It is about 1/2 hour from my house. Funny, because I was ordering cones of cotton from Yarnspirations during the pandemic (I was knitting dishcloths like crazy) and I couldn’t understand why my order was “sitting” in Customs! I called and sure enough my order was in Customs but did not have to pay any duty —- ever! I thought it was odd my order was shipped from the US when there was a factory in Elmira, Ontario —- about an hour from me! lol
Strange but oh well, I always got my order in good time and in great condition. 🧶🧶

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite strange how the shipping works at times but you’ve got it sorted Bonnie, managing to get free shipping occasionally. I once ordered from Mary Maxim, many years ago to get the cotton yarn which was practically non existent in Australia at the time. Good service but very expensive postage costs.
On to other goods now, the Californium grapes are in our stores but a bit too pricey at $16+ a kilo. Will just have to wait until the Aussie ones are in season.
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Really never got anything on Maxim but the catalog is fun to look at! It’s in 60’s today. Chilly after the storm.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Red Grapes too expensive! what happens when no one buys them? Do they throw them out or feed the animals? Our outdated food usually goes to the food pantries then it gets throwing out. 
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Somewhat chilly for you, Sandy in the 60's Is it damp also? 
The last I heard the storm is going out to the ocean and will be circling back to South Carolina. 
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Think so. It doesn’t feel humid today.
U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

U got that right Sue, I found out about the free shipping by accident. I don’t order a lot but it beats paying close to $20.00 or so to ship by Canada Post at that, not even by courier —- that costs more! Jim ordered me a black range hood for my stove on Sunday, apparently it is in stock, notification came today — it has been shipped —- arriving here on October 18! Free shipping but from where? lol
Fruits and veggies that aren’t ours are a terrible price. Wish we could grow our veggies and fruit all year but it is too cold here and “hothouse” just don’t taste as good. 
I hope your weather improves soon Sandy, there will be a lot of cleanup and it is going to take a long time.

V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Very funny. Lay’s Potato Chips posted Cookie Dough chips with sprinkles as a joke.
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

We get that brand of chips here Sandy but I haven’t noticed the cookie dough ones yet. Is this for Halloween?
Yes Bonnie, I wish we could get our favourite fruits all year long too. Soon the mangoes will be coming into the stores which always reminds me that Christmas isn’t too far away. Already there are festive good in the supermarkets, duh.  
XYZA


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

A wee bit early for Christmas decorations Sue but I usually look to see if there is anything I like. I have been buying the grandkids an ornament each since their First Christmas. lol Missing my Daytona trips as I usually got some nice ones there. 🎄😥
Will have to look for those Lays chips Sandy! They don’t sound very appetizing! lol
You have mangoes for Christmas and when I see mandarin oranges in the crates I also think of Christmas! lol It will be here soon! 🎄☃

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie, that’s a lovely idea, buying the grandkids Christmas ornaments. They’ll have those memories for later years of Christmases gone by.
We‘ve been enjoying lots of mandarines, these last few weeks. My favourites are the Afourer, so sweet and hardly any pips. The pademelons love the peels as well, we put them out with chopped apple each night. Molly likes to watch them through the window, she gets so excited and her wee tail goes round and round. Strangely enough, she doesn’t bark at them which is good.
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Christmas tree ornaments-- I buy one for each of my grands and now my great grands, it's a great idea , nice for them to bring them out each year even when I'm gone.
I have just put a match to the log burner, it's quite chilly and that burning gives a nice little cosy feeling.
Doing some baking today, not sure what to make. Might be rock cakes because I gave the last lot away lol. Cook needs some now lol.Hairdresser had some so did my eldest son who popped by for a quick hello. Anyway I'll be nice and warm with the cooker going.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't have anything exciting planned. We have resisted putting on any heating yet.I have put the thicker duvet on the bed and I take a lavender microwave het pad to bed with me!!  

Has anyone had their extra covid jab yet? We have ours along with the flu jab tomorrow...

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Electricity being saved a bit by having battery tea lights on in the evening, I have quite a few dotted round the lounge room, very pretty and enough light to see what I'm doing lol.The TV gives some light out too.
I never thought we'd come to this-- being careful I mean, all down to that hateful low life creature Putin.
Hope you have a nice catch up with Susan Joan---- or have I got it wrong and you have already spoken to her, ?
I'm going for my covid and flu jabs next Wednesday, hope you and Dave get on ok with yours tomorrow, no after effects I hope 
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Feel the same as you Jan, Putin is a low life creature. I heard on the news that he’s forcing pensioners to sign up for his war because all the younger men have fled over the borders to escape having to fight. Why has no one managed to stop him by now, they would certainly become a hero if it happened. 
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Actually on the Lay’s site it was a joke. I bet people would go for it!
B


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Have had a horrible headache for the past couple of days but its finally moving out of the way today.

I’m also going to get the grand kids some christmas tree decorations with their names on this year. 

Just sewn together another dog blanket to try and side track my aching head. Started on family tree stuff and its really interesting. Two grand kids coming to stay tomorrow night - still estranged from their mam, my daughter. Not heard from my eldest son either.

Youngest son is still very much in love and hope to meet his new love in November. He is off to USA for 3 weeks in October with a friend and hope they have a brilliant time. He’s visiting the west coast were his friend is from. It has been on my wish list for years and he is beating me to it but I am so happy for him.

An afternoon of learning to do smocking stitch on a hat for a friend. 

It’s blooming cold here today. Catch up later.

I


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

I finished this dog blanket for Battersea,hope you like it.









Knitting - Warm blanket for Battersea dogs/cats


Hi all Just completed another dog blanket for Battersea dogs/cats home. Half of the wool was kindly donated by a fellow KPer, Irene Kidney, who I am so grateful to. Hope you like it.




www.knittingparadise.com





J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jan loves the little red heart you work into the blanket Sandra, it'll show some pooch that somebody loves it.
Sorry you've had those horrid headaches again,-- but so pleased your grands are coming to stay.They make up for you not seeing your daughter, but I say 'let her, get on with it', she obviously doesn't give a toot about you, same applies to your eldest son, I'm sending( hugs ) to you. Great that your youngest son is off on his travels, that'll be lovely for him,and he's in love👩‍❤️‍💋‍👨 he's going to miss her.
Blinkin' cold here , but my log fires going and I'm working on a c2c blanket which is keeping my knees warm lol
K


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Keep me a seat by your log fire Jan. Thank you for your hugs, much appreciated. I do get down days just thinking about both of my eldest kids but my youngest son more than makes up for them. I love doing c2c blankets. Thank you for the kind words about the dog blanket - I think they are all special and need a little heart on their blankets. Precious fur babies.

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Know what you mean about it being cold, tonight’s forecast is zero with possible frost. Don’t know where spring has gone. We change our clocks over for daylight saving this weekend, it will be lovely to have lighter evenings.
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Last Sunday in October UK clocks go back 1 hour, then we'll be getting dark evenings early.
Don't know why we have to do it these days, if I'm not mistaken it was done in the war years --- well this article has proved me wrong




You might have been told when you were younger was the reason why the clocks go forward in the spring is to help farmers to make the most of the longer days. But the origins of BST, also known as Daylight Savings Time, has a lot more to do with saving candles than extra time on the fields.

The idea is said to have been first proposed by American scientist and inventor Benjamin Franklin in 1784, although he merely suggested Parisians change their sleep schedules to save money on candles and lamp oil.



However, it wasn't until 1907 when a serious proposal was made by builder William Willett in Britain. Willett, Coldplay singer Chris Martin's great-great-grandfather, was angry that daylight was being wasted in the summer, so he self-published a pamphlet called 'The Waste of Daylight'

It took quite a bit of convincing to bring in an official change, and it wasn't until after the builder died it was brought in. BST was introduced via the Summer Time Act 1916 as a way to save fuel and money. The logic was that it was pointless to waste electricity when there was actual daylight still to be used.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Must be a lovely warm blanket for Battersea, sorry your headache is playing up again. Hope you can soon get rid of it.

Sue I wrote to Puzzler magazine and got this reply

"We thank you for your feedback regarding providing a large print option magazine. I can confirm at the moment there are no plans to implement this, however I have ensured to pass your feedback over to our editorial team.

Should you have any further comments or queries in the meantime, please do not hesitate to get in touch."

I won't be holding my breath!

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Never give up hope Joan, the fact that they acknowledged your letter shows they took it on board, will be interesting to see the outcome.
O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Oh I saw a huge tree with the roots coming out of the ground. I wasn’t sure if it was ok to post it. If your ok with it I will. Places are still closed. Post office no power.

p


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Please stay safe Sandy with all the dangerous situations out there. Shocking scenes that we’ve seen on the news here, can’t believe those hurricane force winds.
Joan, that’s good that you at least received a reply from the puzzler people, shame they haven’t got plans for a large print magazine yet. 
Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Quality matters. I have to say it really is neighbors helping each other during these times.

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Return back to the Clinic today. The inhaler and antibodies didn't seem to help me. I saw my regular doctor before he went home today. I was so happy he took the time to check me out. This time I was put on stronger antibodies and steroids. He put me on what they give covid patients. He said I was close to have pneumonia. He said try to drink a gallon of water a day. I need to flush out the germs. I still can use the inhaler and I can take cough med to sleep at night. 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

So glad you returned back to your doctor Ann and that you’ve got stronger antibiotics. I hope you are getting some resting time as well and plenty of sleep. I bet Art feels really bad about passing on the germs  
This morning I drove to the pharmacy and picked up some more pain meds for Scoty then I took him and Molly to the River Cafe. It was a beautiful morning, lovely coffee and blueberry muffins plus a pup cup and gorgeous views over the Tamar river. James is out chopping wood, he’s had a couple of busy days, mowing and whipper snipping, the gardens are looking very tidy.
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

The flu and covid Jabs all done now. Jan you have one in each arm. The nurse said "you won't be able to cook so get a take away!!" I hope she was only joking. Dave has nodded off in his recliner. 

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Up early today, suns shing but it's chilly. I've pulled some of the weeds out while the grounds soft after the deluge we had yesterday afternoon.
Thanks for letting me know about the jabs Joan, I didn't think they would put both in one arm.
I have a couple of ready meals in the freezer just in case.
Chinese tonight yum yum.
V


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Very autumnal here this morning. I had my flu jab done at lunchtime and Covid jab is next week. I remember my mam saying (she used to be a nurse) to always try and relax the arm as much as possible when having any injections.

No grand kids tonight! They texted me yesterday and want to make it the week after but I said that I would have to get back to them as I think my youngest son is coming to stay that weekend. Hubby doing the loft out with some new insulation and I might carry on knitting my hat. Beside we both cannot get in the loft, thank goodness!

Fish portions, oven chips and peas tonight with some chocolate crunch to follow.

W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Well I always have trouble with them trying to find my vein.

X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

‘Xtra difficult for you Sandy, getting blood tests when they can’t find a vein. Sometimes it’s suggested to drink plenty of water beforehand to hydrate your body.
The clocks went forward last night but I had my usual 8 hours sleep, nothing interferes with my sleep these days unless I have to be up for an early appointment. 
It’s a lovely day today again, beautiful Spring weather.
Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

You know this nurse had to work a shift in Orlando during the hurricane. Her car couldn’t make it in the flooded water. Got out by opening the window. A news reporter saved her life. Supposedly they told her she had to be there.

Z, A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zipping through floods and snowstorms we need our medical staff. Sometimes I wonder how they can make it through a 16 hour- day. I know with my employment I was forced to work 16 hours a day.
I wasn't with the medical but with food. Those were some tough days. Since I lived 60 miles round trip from my employment I learned to sleep at work. 
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A great story about the nurse Sandy and well done to the news reporter. I bet that article got in the media and newspapers. You certainly have to be dedicated by being in the nursing profession come what may.
Ann, you certainly had a very taxing job back then, working 16 hour shift. It probably wouldn’t be allowed nowadays.
B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Bet your right. I know Years ago you had to work 1 night a month if you were on the day shift. I don’t think they do that anymore.

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Carrying on more hours and more days off. My son works 4 10 hours days and then has a long weekend. My daughter who is in the health field works 2 10 hours days and has two days off. Her days on & off includes the weekend. Both of my kids work the night shift. My son choices to work those hours because he enjoys having the long weekend and never no over-time on third shift. Where he works the day people work five- 8 hr. shift and includes mandatory over-time. Most health care workers at our hospitals work 12-hour shifts three days a week and have 4 days off. The shifts at the hospital are rotated days/nights. 
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Didn’t know that Ann that about you working in the medical field. Those hours aren’t bad. I think they often get over time in the hospitals. 
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Exactly where I worked, we had Teamster for our Union anything over 8 hrs. was consider over-time. I worked for a Cheese Co. Yes, we could have been forced to work 16 hrs. in a day. If someone called in sick and I was the youngest in seniority, then I had to stay to cover the person who didn't come in. 
My daughter, Gracie's Mom works in the Medical Profession. She works for the Crisis Center. 
My daughter and son don't get paid overtime unless it's over 40 hrs. They work 40 hrs. in a week working more hrs. in a day so they can have more time at home. They don't seem to mind the 10-hr. days. 
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fun time this morning, trying to give Molly a brush. She kept wriggling out of my arms, it was a two person job. I don’t know how the professional groomers go, James said that Karen has her on a short leash and tethered. Anyway, I eventually managed to get her reasonably knot free and then I took her for a walk around the garden. So many flowers coming out right now and lots of bees which was good to see.
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Groomer, we had for our dog I almost thought she put him to sleep to trim and give him a bath. He wasn't a small dog. blk/lab and golden. He had the color of a lab but the fur of a golden. Yes, he was a mutt but very gentle with the kids. He was also a very smart dog. he usually knew what was going on. I slept school hours, one day I over-slept Midnight won't leave me along. Finally, I glanced at the clock. He was right it was time to pick up the kids from school. 
I envy you at times having Molly sometimes I wish I had a dog. Molly gets a lot of attention having three of you to wait on her. When we had Midnight there were 5 of us, that really helps. Now I know Art and I couldn't be giving the attention that a dog needs. 
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hard work at first with a puppy but lots of fun. Molly didn’t take long to housetrain but it’s one of those things you have to keep remembering to take them outside on a regular basis. She’s been great as a therapy pup for James and knows when he’s having an off day. She will follow him around and snuggle up on his knee. I don’t think Scoty and I could manage a large dog nowadays but Molly’s size is perfect. 
I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

I saw Orlene hurricane is out in Mexico. Oh no!
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jan, not to put you off but Dave and I are suffering from an awful lot of side effects of the vaccines. Good luck with yours on Wednesday!

Hope that hurricane blows itself out soon, They are terrifying.

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kicking around if I really want another covid vaccine. Art did make appointments for both of us to have them. The last covid vaccine I felt pretty loopy. I am having enough problems just trying to get rid of my nasty chest cold. The doctor did put me on steroids and antibodies that he gives covid patients. I would really actually hate getting a bad case of covid and I know I should keep up with the vaccines. I don't think I will be getting my flu shot and covid shots at the same time. 
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Last winter I got my flu jab, Covid booster and shingles jab. The doctor wouldn’t allow me to get the Covid and the flu jab together. She gave me the shingles one and the flu jab in one arm ( front and back ) and I had the Covid a few weeks later. Sometimes you feel like a pin cushion with all these jabs.
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

My work paid for the flu shots when I was working, and I always took advantage of it. I never had any problems taking them, but I always made sure I felt well when I did. Now since I am retired, Social Security pays for the shots. Art goes through the veterans for his annual check-ups, and they supply all the shots he needs including the shingle shots. If I wanted the shingle jab, I need to pay for it. 
I had the shingle jab before I turned 65 and the Ins. I had cover it. Since then, they improved on the shingle shot and I never had another one. 
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

No charge for us as we are on the aged pension. Once you turn 70, you get the shingles jab for free and I’m sure the Covid shots have all been covered by the Government. There was talk at one stage where the government were thinking of offering incentives to get people to have the Covid jab but they didn’t go through with it. We should all be grateful that there was a vaccine that could help stop us catching Covid and that if we did, it would only be mild ( like mine ). 
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Only plus for us is we have now we have had both covid and flu vaccines so are protected. We have the NHS so don't pay for any jabs. I had my shingles vaccine quite a while back as I had had shingles twice! Not pleasant!! 

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Poor you Joan, getting the shingles twice. I’ve heard it’s quite an horrendous ailment. The nurse did say that there’s still a chance of getting shingles, even if you’ve had the vaccine but it’s not as bad. Hopefully I won’t get to find out. 
i wonder what Jan and Bonnie are up to, not seen them recently.
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Question is where are they? Hope Bonnie and Jan are Ok...
Yes shingles is very painful. It's good that there is vaccine now.

R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Right here I am! 🥰🥰 Hello ladies —- I’ve been laying low since last Friday as I had my first cataract done. Just home from my check up. Everything is looking good. I can see out of my right eye. lol Hate the drops and the eye patch! lol I think I will have lots of cleaning to do after #2! lol
Joan, sorry you and Dave are feeling poorly after your #5 jab. I was going to book ours but decided to wait till my other cataract is done. Hope you are both back to your old selves soon.
Hugs 💕💕💕Have missed you all, I hope Jan is okay. 

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

So you are getting on ok, those pesky eye drops are a pain. Dave had two lots because he is diabetic! I got fed up administering them for him.
We are are getting better thank you. I hope Jan is Ok, not like her to be missing.
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks Joan, so far, so good! Right now I have three different kinds of drops, they are a pain, for sure. I will be dropping down to two after this week. Two kinds of drops twice before the surgery. Then the doctor put another drop in each eye. lol I also got more drops to dilate my eye before my check up today. I don’t blame you Joan, then I have Jim asking me —- did you do your drops? lol
Jan, where are you? We miss you in the kitchen! 😥😥

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U are all kind thinking about me, I'm ok, but my laptop has been playing up. I got cross with it and turned it off.
I'll pop in tomorrow hopefully 
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very good to see Bonnie and Jan are back in the kitchen. Bonnie, you mentioned getting your cataracts op but I didn’t realise it was so soon. Glad everything went well and yes, the drops are the worse part, have you got a chart that you have to tick off each time you put the drops in ? I had to do Scoty’s as well as mine as he couldn’t manage them himself.
Looking forward to seeing Jan back in the kitchen later.
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winter is coming soon, except for Sue she is getting a taste of Spring! We did some yardwork today, putting the garden hoses away so they won't freeze. I need to take care of my inside & outside plants usually I replant them & bring them inside. I only have only one large plant and that one will stay in the pot it's in. 
Hurrah, it's good everyone is reporting into the kitchen. Good to hear Joan & Dave are on the mends, Bonnie needs to follow doctor's orders, so she gets better with her eyes. Jan, take care of your computer otherwise we are lost without you. Now we need to hear from Jeanne and Sandy! Of course, I can't forget Sandra, I always like hearing what she is doing.
X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

‘Xtra things for you to do Ann with winter approaching. I suppose it’s a bit like going into hibernation for you. Here we don’t need to store our hoses inside in winter as it wouldn’t get that cold for them to freeze. Today is cold and not at all Springlike, it’s only 7 degrees right now and the forecast is for strong winds and rain over the next few days.
I‘ m currently cuddling Molly, she’s lovely and warm but is upset because her dad and grandpa have just gone out in the car without her. James is taking Scoty for his physio appointment as he needs to get things from town. 
Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

You and Molly, she is so lucky that you, James and Scoty have her. Molly brought love in your family, and she is lucky to have owners like you are. We have one really nice day in the low 70's then it will drop 10 degrees. Our winters haven't been bad for the last it seems like 10 years. We seem to have more ice than snow. I remember as a kid the snowbanks will be so huge. Last year I think Art used the snowblower 3 times, that's much at all. The only think I don't like about winter is slipping on the ice. I do walk baby steps in the Winter. I really believe in Global Warming; you can see in the change of the weather. 
Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A lovely thing to say Ann, thank you. We are just so happy that Molly has come into our lives and she has brought so much joy with her loving and playful nature. She was so happy when James and Scoty arrived home and she’s been doing the rounds, sitting on our knees. 
I don’t like ice, especially when you’re trying to walk on it. It’s so dangerous for us mature ladies and I’m pleased we don’t get it in our neck of the woods. 
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Been sitting here for at least 10 minutes watching that wretched wheel going round on my screen grrrr.
Such a waste of time and so annoying, maybe I need someone to check it out. I don't understand the workings of these things lol . If I go missing don't worry, I'll pop in again soon.
C


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Computers are a world of their own. I always get my youngest son to sort mine out. Jan try closing it down completely and leave it for a while, then switch back on. It sometimes works for me, just a thought.

My youngest son is coming on friday night until saturday night and I want to know lots about his new love. 

I’ve just finished knitting a hat and will post if once I get the ruddy Pom Pom just right. Made it too big and it is heavier than the hat!!! It needs some serious trimming!

Off out tonight - yes a rare treat! Going to have tea out and then go to see some bands at Leicester. DH booked it ages ago and I am looking forward to it. We will be out in the dark - eeeeeeeee!!!!!

D


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Daring of you to go out at night Sandra. Hope you enjoy the bands. You reminded me of when we were children and we lived behind the high street as Dad had a business. We could hear the bands coming and we would all rush down and enjoy the processions going past. Empire Day, Commonwealth Day, etc. etc. Don't seem to have those things nowadays. Don't even get the Salvation Army playing at Christmas time in the high streets.

Just making hats at the moment for the family. Winter will be around the corner.

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dave says tie a piece of string to the gatepost Sandra so that you can find your way home!! lol  Hope you have a lovely time.

Yes Jeannie, we used to have the salvation army playing in our road at Christmas - not anymore though.

Don't throw your laptop out of window Jan, maybe one of many family members can help you?

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Exciting night for Sandra, going out and having fun. We never go out anymore at night, living here there’s so much wildlife on the roads which calls for slow cautious driving. It’s so sad seeing so much roadkill in the mornings, wallabies, possums, wombats and Tassie devils scattered around the roads.
Jan, when our internet is slow I always check the modem as it has been known to switch itself off. If the light isn’t green I turn it off plus the phone connection for five minutes then turn it back on and it usually works ok but you might have a different system. It is frustrating though, waiting for that little wheel to stop going around and around. 
F


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Can remember the Salvation Army coming around on Christmas Eve and playing at the top of our street. Such a shame that it has all stopped.

Thanks Joan for the idea of a piece of string! Haha! 

I have just managed to finish the Pom Pom on my hat. 

D


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Whoops out of sync again.

Here’s my finished hat

F (I think)


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fabulous hat Sandra, I love the colours and the pompom looks just right. 
G


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Great deal of trimming to the Pom Pom and it is a lot smaller than when I started out but I really like it. Pleased with the hat as well. I knitted it using a King Cole 5150 pattern with left over King Cole bramble wool on 4mm knitting needles. Thanks Sue.

It’s just started to rain here and quite dark. What to knit next???

H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Hi just wondering if you all knit and or crochet. I just learned single crochet. I’m trying to learn how to do a pink ribbon that is mostly single crochet. Can’t really understand one part.
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

If you are trying to follow a pattern, can you link the pattern with us. Someone in the kitchen might be able to help you or find a simple way doing it. 
J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Just funny how 2 link pages go directly to Pinterest. So can’t really see the page with the pattern.
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Knitting only for me Sandy, I’ve tried to learn crochet via YouTube but to no avail. Years ago, I bought the book, Crochet for Dummies but I couldn’t understand that, haha. Good luck with finding some help.
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Learning how to crochet seems like it's easier if you do Continental Knitting. It might be the other way around. I do both but I would rather knit than crochet. I like the smoothness of knitting. Whenever I do an Afghan or blanket then I will do it in crochet because it's faster and the blanket can take more of a beating. I knit in the English Style. 

Sometimes I like Pinterest for looking for my hat patterns especially when the project can be found on Ravelry. Sometimes the site doesn't give you a pattern then I will make a copy of the picture and try figuring it out on my own. There is one hat that I really like and no matter how hard I try I cannot pick up the pattern and can't seem to do it on my own. 
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Many years of experience in knitting and crocheting for you Ann. It must be great to make up a pattern by just looking at the picture.
We‘ve just got in from visiting town, it’s so cold, windy and wet out there so James has just lit the wood fire. He’s now taken Molly to the groomers for her pampering session, I love the smell of her when she arrives home. It must be Eau de dog perfume, haha. 
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice to have a groomer who pampers Molly. I bet she comes home getting everyone's attention "come hold and take a sniff, doesn't I smell great" Like you said she sure does. 
O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh my, I’ve missed most of the day, no alerts again! Sandra, I love your hat, very cheerful colours and the Pom Pom looks perfect!! 👍👍
Hope you had a good night and made it home in one piece. lol Sue, I wish I could crochet too, I’m all thumbs and can’t figure it out either. You are lucky Ann, being able to knit and crochet! BTW Ann, how are you feeling? Good luck Sandy with tackling crochet, let us know how it goes. I’m sure Molly smells lovely when she comes home from the spa. Archie is going in a couple weeks to a new groomer. The old one quit, wasn’t making enough money doing large dogs even though she charged more. Apparently two of her staff quit and she only has an apprentice now. I thought you were in spring now Sue. lol I sure hope it warms up soon. ☀☀
Poor Joan, that would be terrible having shingles once but twice. I have had the vaccine —- the first time was about ten years ago —- it was once in a lifetime. No, not anymore, had to get the shots again last year. Don’t you just love these “once in a lifetime” shots. lol
Too bad you still don’t have your bands playing on special occasions Jeannie. Lovely to hear.
Jan, I hope you get your internet straightened out.

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pampered Molly arrived home earlier, she was prancing around the place, showing off her new haircut. I hope she won’t feel the cold though Scoty had bought her a Saint Kilda jumper a while ago so maybe she can wear that. It is nice and warm in the house though and Molly’s nice perfume is wafting around.
Ive just given her a carrot stick with peanut butter, she licked the butter off first then chewed up the carrot. I think she liked it🐶🐶
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Queen Molly looks like she is modelling for a travel ad! Molly looks so soft and cuddly Sue. 
🐾🐾 Lovely pic of the beautiful Molly!

R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Really looks like Molly is sitting patiently and waiting for the photo to be taken.

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

She does look like she’s modelling for a travel ad Bonnie. Karen, the groomer has a few different backdrops for the photos. Yes Sandy, James said she was pretty chilled out when she got the photo taken. I miss seeing her long hair but it will grow back and at least she looks tidy now.
its 11.05 pm here now so I’ll be off to bed soon. Enjoy the rest of the day girls. 
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

She has the look like she is saying "how do I look now?" What a perfect model and well- groomed besides! The groomer really does a nice job on her not cutting too much off. 
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Time for bed Sue! Night, night and sweet dreams.

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U will find me going back to bed myself, I got up early this morning at 4:30 am. I cleaned up the kitchen, had a cup of coffee & a cinnamon roll, watched the news and read daily newspaper. Now I am tired, back to bed I go. 
V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very busy morning for you Ann, enjoy your “extra” sleep! lol Sounds like you were very busy early this morning. Don’t sleep too late, you won’t sleep tonight! lol

W


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Well, Molly does look like a film star!! Such a beautiful dog. Please give her a hug from me. Jumper knitting this afternoon. A present for a friend. 
corned beef, leek and potato pie for tea tonight with some baked beans. Bakewell tart to follow. I’ve had a busy morning.
X


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Xtra busy day for Sandra, your tea sounds wonderful, enjoy! Happy knitting this afternoon, I’m sure your friend will love the jumper you are making. Is it a surprise for your friend?

YZ or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A big thanks from Molly for all your lovely comments girls. She’s been sleeping on Scoty’s lap since early this morning, probably enjoying his body warmth.
Just seen on the tv news the awful murders in Thailand, so many young children. I sometimes think I’m not going to turn the news on anymore as it’s so distressing.
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Back from watching the local news they were giving London's temp. for Sunday's football game. You will soon be seeing lots of green and gold walking around London this weekend. I was surprise London's temp. wouldn't be much different than ours. 63 degrees or 52 C Tomorrow night we are supposed to take a dip into 50 degrees or 30C. It will be a chilly one and predicting freezing. 

It's so sad when we hear mast shootings or any kind of shooting. Those little ones never had a chance to live their lives. Soooo Sad
C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Come on now. I subbed last year several times for 3 music teachers the past 2 years. Thinking I was subbing for one room today with a different name. It said music instrumental. Thinking it was the teacher’s room in the back. Once I got to the room I realized she was here. Then it was another teacher. The teacher left middle school this year and is at high school now. Different name. I was confused. Lol


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Duh, sounds like she got married and changed her name....what do you think Sandy? 
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Error the teacher that was there originally move on to a near by high school. Someone else replaced her. Plus guitar is considered music instrumental? They do violin and other instruments. The kids wanted me to hear there songs on the guitar today. That was cool. I was looking to ask one about playing left-handed. The teacher is getting him a left handed guitar!! Woohoo! 
ha ha

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Does anyone play saxophone there Sandy ? I love listening to that instrument, so haunting. I’ve got a Kenny G cd which I play now and again. It sounds like you are keeping busy with the kids, it must be really enjoyable.
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Everyone has been so busy, I'm still watching THAT wheel going around, but leave it to it, go and do something and return to find it's stopped so here I am. I've been busy too, getting on with my c2c crochet blankets for my great grans, I'm making them single bed size so they can use them when they're older, maybe snuggle up after school and watch TV, or do home work lol.
Hope everyone is ok, Molly looks so sweet after her 'hair do'.
F


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Friend in Scotland Bonnie is where this jumper is headed. I stayed with them a month back and he asked if I would make him a jumper, so here I am, knitting away. I’m making it with James C Brett, Marble Chunky on 6mm needles, so it is knitting up nice and quickly.

My youngest son is here tonight until tomorrow teatime. The time will flyby but I am sooooooo looking forward to seeing him and having a cuddle or three. Out for lunch tomorrow with him. Tonight I am making his favourite carrot and coriander soup with some chocolate crunch to follow. Also have a bag of Halloween sweets for him to take back to the apartment to share with the housemates. 

G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Gosh I am sure there is a saxophone player. The kids are amazing with their instruments. What color is the jumper being sent to Scotland? Oh and on a musical note I checked out a Boston Pops CD from the library yesterday. Looks like it’s a bit old because the conductor is John Williams but I don’t care. I watched them on social media over July 4th. What a treat!


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Here’s a photo of a previous sweater but I am using this colour wool to knit the sweater for my friend.

I wanted to learn the saxophone as a child but my mam said no. I don’t think I would have enough puff to work a one now but I know DH would say the opposite, haha!!!! I‘m thinking about learning to play the guitar though just cannot find anywhere that do lessons near me. Don’t fancy trailing out on a dark night.

I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I love the colours for your friend’s jumper Sandra. James C Brett yarn is lovely to work with. 🧶🧶 I hope you post a pic when you finish the jumper. You must be so excited to have your youngest son coming for a visit, time to spoil him. Love listening to Kenny G too Sue, so soothing. My son played sax in band, my daughter played clarinet and son taught himself to play the piano when he was in band and now teaches mostly piano. Kids can sure pick up playing an instrument quickly, not like us old folks. lol Very impressive listening to the young ones. Poor Jan, she must be going crazy waiting for the spinning wheel to stop. 

J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Joan thinks that is a nice warm colour too Sandra, looks really cosy.

I never played an instrument, just danced. My brother played the violin.

Susan is coming next Saturday 15th. We haven't seen her since May!! Dave and I both have upset stomachs today, got plenty of time to recover...

Jan have you tried turning your router off for a while and then on again?

K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kind of sad about Loretta Lynn a popular singer in the states. Coal Miner’s Daughter was a story about her. 
L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Lovely news for Joan and Dave —- Susan is coming for a visit! It has been a long time since your last in person visit Joan. Very exciting. I hope you and Dave get rid of your upset stomachs soon, no fun for sure. 
Sandy, I always loved listening to Loretta Lynn’s music —- such a talented lady and she will be greatly missed!

M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

More talent gone - Loretta Lynn was very popular!

Very much looking forward to Susan's visit, it will lovely to have her here. 

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

News of Susans visit is great Joan, it wiil be so lovely for you and Dave to have her there with you.
I have tried turning the router off and leaving it for a day, then on again , but it made no difference.
Had a load of logs delivered, also ordered some smokeless fuel, that will be delivered next week. I''m preparing for a cold winter !
O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

OMG Jan, I hope it isn’t a cold winter but I think you are probably right. We have had no acorns at all from our oak trees, usually we have tons, they seem to start when the pool is open! It will be lovely for Joan and Dave to have an “in person” visit with Susan! 🥰🥰
Jan, I hope you get your Internet straightened out soon, very frustrating for you! 

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Preparing for winter is a good idea Jan. We went through so much firewood this year which showed it was colder than usual. Lucky we had a good supply but we’ll need to start getting some more in ready for next winter.
Sandra, I love the yarn that you are using. It reminds me of Scotland with the colours of Heather and green fields. So gorgeous.
Joan, how exciting to have Susan coming for a visit soon. There will be lots of catching up to do so make sure that you and Dave are fit and well by then.
Bonnie, I only played the triangle in our music class but I probably would have liked to have played the saxophone ( not much difference ) haha. My brother played the piano and later became the organist at our local church. I had piano lessons for approximately a year but I didn’t like the teacher so gave up. I wish now that I had persevered but it seemed a good idea at the time as I used to get so stressed.
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quick question, Sandy I was wondering if you have a degree in music since you are a sub for the music dept. A good friend of mine teaches music, he went to Music Institute of Chicago. In fact at one time, I was dating Art and him at the same time. We all know that Art won out. 

I bet Dave and Joan can't wait to see their daughter. May seems like such a long time ago. Maybe this time she can spent more time with the two of you. I know you will treasure whatever moments you can have. 
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really happy for Dave and Joan, so much catching up. It's a lovely Autmn morning, sun shining but quite nippy out there. Got the log burner 'set' ready to light this eveming, it gives plenty of heat out so no need to have central heating on (saving on gas bill) lol. I am being more careful by switching lights off where not neccessary as I guess we are all doing. My last statement for gas and electricity was a good few £'s in credit so that made me happy.
Sandra I love the mix of colours in your friends jumper, as Sue said, reminds me of heather and colours of the highland moors, I know he'll appreciate what you have chosen.
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Smelling good in the kitchen, Mrs. Bridges is baking and has a pot of spag. bol on the stove ready for you all to join in, there's a veggie version too for Joan 
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

To ask Anne’s question. I don’t have a degree in Music. The district I substitute for only requires a 4 year degree to be a sub in a classroom.

U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U are very kind Jan to offer Mrs Bridges spag bol but I'm afraid our tummies aren't up to it just yet! 
Do you know I wrote a long post yesterday about sandra's lovely colours plus other things but today it has vanished....

V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Vanished, how did that happen? 
Sandy then you have a 4 degree in teaching? 
I need to check out the kitchen, it sure smells good!
W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

To ask Anne’s question. I don’t have a degree in Music. The district I substitute for only requires a 4 year degree to be a sub in a classroom.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Well it’s in Business. Any type of degree can substitute in the district. Some other counties do want teachers to be certified.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Xtremely sorry to hear that you and Dave are still having tummy issues Joan. I do hope it clears up soon. I can just see Sue playing the triangle —- that’s what my dad used to play too! lol
They seem to be needing teachers everywhere since the pandemic. Good for you Sandy. I’m heading to the kitchen too Ann, see you there. Jan must have got a whiff of Mrs. Bridges making her sauce, thanks for the heads up! lol I’m making pandesal buns today for our Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow, just the two of us so I’m doing a chicken with stuffing. Not sure if it will be in the oven or on the BBQ —- depends on the weather! lol

YZ or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yarn Barf today, the whole skein was Bad. Art has been helping me, still not done untangling. It's premier yarn it's usually really nice yarn to work with. But this skein!!! I am ready to throw. and usually, I don't mind doing barfs. This time I need the yarn to finish a chemo hat with his name on it. I been putting this hat off for a long time. Today I wanted to work on it, and this happens.

Bonnie is this weekend Thanksgiving in Canada? I heard something on Jeopardy last night that Canada is the only Country in the World with the most Water. I found that interesting.

Sandy, my husband has a degree in Business. For his career he worked in the Engineering Dept. A business degree can take you to many places of employment.
Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Annoying for you Ann, getting yarn Barf, maybe send the company an email and complain. They usually like to know about these things and it gives them the chance to rectify the problem.
Yes, I wondered about Thanksgiving day in Canada too. I’m sure that Bonnie’s buns will be delicious as well as Mrs. Bridges spag bol. Sorry to hear that Joan and Dave are still under the weather, lots of water and crackers in the meantime.
B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

sandj said:


> Well no. Mine is in business.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Candy Halloween is coming soon. I sent out 3 Halloween cards this year. Ann I do a numbers game with the attendance for the students. Sometimes tell riddles. They like it.
D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Darn yarn barf, it is awful to find your yarn all tangled. I had some James C. Brett yarn, beautiful to knit with till the yarn barf —- I finally got it untangled. I wrote to the company, heard back very quickly, they sent me six skeins to replace the one “bad” one, two were new colours and they also sent me a number of their patterns along with an apology! Worth a try Ann contacting the company. Our Thanksgiving is actually on Monday but we always have our dinner on Saturday or Sunday so Monday is “free”. When the kids were in band they had the Oktoberfest parade on the Monday and they had to be at the music centre for 6 a.m. Really miss going to the parades! 😥🍻🍻
Yes Ann, we have the most lakes in the world, lots of water. We live only a couple blocks from Lake Ontario. A lot of our Great Lakes are shared with the USA.
Yes, it is time for Halloween candy Sandy, it is getting closer.

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Enjoy your Thanksgiving dinner Bonnie, lots of yummy food im sure. Wow, it was definitely worth complaining about your yarn disappointment, getting all the extra goodies as an apology. If I’m not happy with a product I usually send in an email and most companies these days send a gift voucher to use in the major stores. 
F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Funny, I was shocked when the parcel arrived —- within a short period of time too! I thought maybe a replacement ball but wow! I hope Ann does contact the company. Thanks Sue, it will be quiet but I’m looking forward to just the two of us for Thanksgiving. I’m trying to stay healthy till my second eye is done (this Friday). 

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very sorry your tums are still upset Joan, have you tried Immodium (sp) ?
These laptops have minds of their own, I wonder where your nice long post has gone, it's happened to me before-- just as a mattet of interest ,-- are you sure you pressed (post reply), sometimes it does happen when we aren't concentrating, -- just an idea Joan.
, Margaret Lockwood in 'The lady vanishes '
I've just watched an old black & white movie


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well the gremlins are certainly having a good time here--- the reply above to Joan about her tummy upset has just appeared from nowhere ! Whee wher wheeee wer 🧛‍♀️👾😱-lol. Very strange.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xcellent advice Jan but not that sort of tum Jan! Good to say that we feel a lot better today. Just got to start eating properly now.
It's a lovely sunny morning herand I'm catching up on some washing.
Some of those old B&w films were excellent, did you enjoy last nights?
Sorry you had such a problem Ann with your yarn barf, hope you get something nice from the company. I always say if you don't tell they don't know! Bonnie you did well. I complained about some yarn that was full of knots and another that shrunk in the wash. In both cases I got several balls in compensation...
YZA


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

You and Dave please take care Joan. We want you both ready and raring to go when Susan comes home. Lovely and sunny here too, a wee bit of a nip in the air but that’s okay. Just put the beer can chicken on the BBQ, the stuffing is finished, did my turnip in the Instant Pot and have the potatoes soaking ready to go on later. Thought I would take a break before I hit the shower. lol Nice that you were compensated when you complained about your yarn Joan. They don’t know if we don’t tell them. I’m not sure what is going on with KP, every once in awhile I don’t get my notifications or alerts for The Kitchen. I check it out and lo and behold I have missed a few posts. I think Jan started the gremlin problem with her computer acting up the other day! lol I noticed that some trolls have somehow managed to join, they were quickly booted out. I was afraid to report them just in case I got locked out again! lol
I hope your posts don’t start disappearing Joan! 😩😩🎃🎃


Z or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zipping along, it took me on & off yesterday and part of the day to untangle the yarn. I am going to take your advice and let them know. I will see what they say. I ordered three skeins at one time. I also need to check out the other two skeins before I let them know.

Our Green Bay Packers lost the game against the New York Giants in London today. Now they can come home hanging their heads with a Lost. of 22-27. 

I don't know what's wrong with me but I haven't been feeling well, upset stomach and achy all over. I just got over that nasty cold now I have this. 

Happy Thanksgiving, Bonnie. Your meal sounds delish!


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

A big thank you Ann, our meal was delish and very quiet! 🦃🦃😥😥 Hopefully Christmas will bring the family together. 🎄☃
I really hope the company does something for you —- all that inconvenience, especially now that we seem to pay more for less! Good luck and please keep us posted. I hope you feel better soon. Not nice when we aren’t feeling up to par. Please take care.
Sorry your Packers lost their game. The Toronto Blue Jays didn’t fare much better yesterday either. They went down in two straight games out of three! Oh well, they say “maybe next year”! lol

B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Ahhh football season. That is only a 5 point lost! Well they have the whole season to catch up.
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonza Thanksgiving meal for Bonnie and Jim. Please don’t mention Christmas yet, it doesn’t seem that long since the last one. We haven’t bothered much with Christmas since moving here but maybe James will want us to have a Christmas tree. We left our old tree and decorations with the girls but I don’t think they bothered to put it up. I’m still only hearing from my younger daughter despite trying to extend the olive branch to the older one. 
Ann, I hope you are feeling better soon, could you have a touch of influenza ? You’ve really been through the war with your health. Sending hugs to you and Joan xx
C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Christmas—- I don’t want to think about it either Sue. I haven’t really been in any stores since the pandemic. We bought a four foot tree about five years ago. I put it on a table in the front window and I can sit on the chair to decorate it. lol It is pre-lit but I do add a few more lights. lol It is easy to put up and take down (by myself). I hope James talks you into getting a tree Sue. I’m sure Molly will love it!! lol How is Scoty doing with his physio? Resting the last few hours after our dinner. lol I’m not really into football, soccer or baseball but will sometimes watch hockey. Jim’s cousin used to play in the NHL but has been retired for a number of years. Oh yes Sandy, lots of football on TV! 

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Christmas this year, I would think we will have a tree this year. we haven't one since the pandemic. 
Sandy, Yes we need to be thinking of Hall-o-ween and getting the candy. I always like Hall-o-ween; usually I have about 90 kids coming knocking at my front door. I love seeing all the costumes, one is nicer than the next. 
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't mention the 'C' word please, some stores have Christmas decorations on the shelves, my Co-op have mince pies and puddings already, and no, I have not been tempted--- yet. lol
I don't decorate the house now, I have a little pre lit tree, and same as Bonnie I add more and a few special baubles, they hold memories of past years.
Christmas card list is getting shorter with the passing of old friends, I just give grands, gt.grands and my big 'kids', and a few close friends.
E


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Each year my Christmas card list gets smaller as well, so sad. I also do not want to think about christmas but I am sure it will come around soon enough. Some shops have had the stuff in since the beginning of September - ridiculous! I‘m making a jumper for one of my friends in Scotland and then some more hats. 

My youngest son arrived on friday night and was gone by saturday teatime. A whirlwind!!!!! We had a lovely lunch out on saturday and a good natter. He might come here next monday night and then back to his flat ready to fly to USA for 2.5 weeks on the following thursday. So envious. He is going with a friend to San Francisco and the west coast. 

Doing a bit in the garden this afternoon. Tidying up.

F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Fun time with your youngest son Sandra, time goes quickly, doesn’t it? I hope your son has a wonderful time in California. I still send cards too and my list seems to get shorter every year too. 😥🎄 It is time to tidy up the garden, almost all of our veggies are gone. Jim has started turning the soil over. That’s it till next spring. 😥😥 Haven’t been in the stores yet but I know the Dollarama stores will have their Christmas stuff out soon —- once Halloween is over. lol I love my little tree Jan, so easy to put up and take down —- all by myself! lol

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Got to get my little ceramic Christmas tree out this year. It hasn't seen the light of day since the pandemic. It's about 15 inches tall and I just plug it in! Yes our Christmas card list gets shorter every year, very sad. 

Sorry you are not feeling well Ann, sounds like our symptoms last week!! Hope you soon feel better.

H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Happy to see your ceramic Christmas tree Joan, it looks lovely and I’m sure you don’t have to rearrange the whole room when you put it up! lol
It does sound like Ann has the bug you and Dave had last week. So many different bugs going around. I’m hoping you and Dave are feeling better. Hugs to all. 💕💕

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I love your little tree Joan, and it's the kind we like in our less active times lol. plug in, sit back and admire. In the past we would think nothing of climbing the loft ladder, lugging the tree and boxes of trinkets down setting it all up after rearranging the room--- I haven't got the energy or inkling to do it now. lol.
J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Jan —- exactly how I feel!! 🎄🎄

K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Delightful 90 kids for Halloween. Is it on a Sunday this year?
E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Kids get to trick or treat this year on Monday. We’re lucky to get thirty kids —- really spaced out! lol


L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Licorice is that what everyone is handling out this year? I hope not.

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Living next door to our neighbors who really go out for Hall-o-ween, no wonder I get so many. They built a furnace warmer in their driveway which was built from a metal barrel. This is only brought out on the day of trick & treating. They invite people unto their huge front porch giving them a feast. They have hamburgers & hot dogs along with all the trimmings, homemade salads and desserts. 
I like giving out asst. of candy and this year I will have small stuff toys along with the candy. If the people who come to my door know me then I will give them an extra handful. They make sure to let me know ha ha I wanted to try making a few knitted cats, but I have been moving really slow these days. We will see once. 
M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Making a real feast your neighbours do Ann. It must be hard for you to keep up with the neighbours! I’m sure you get lots of kids telling you who they are so they get the extra candy! lol The kids in our neighbourhood just want to move on to the next house. There used to be a house near downtown that was all decked out for Halloween, smoke machines, haunted house etc. and the lineups were horrendous to get near the house. There used to be one guy around here that used to give out $1.00 stocks to the kids, long line ups too! The dentist across the street used to hand out toothbrushes! Lots of different ideas trying to be different. I hand out full size chocolate bars/Smarties as there aren’t many kids. 🎃🎃



N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Not sure about licorice Sandy, but only black! lol

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Of course, I buy mini candy bars ahead, but they seem to disappear as fast as I bring them into the house. There are certain ones that Art doesn't touch and that's peanut butter cups. I should buy licorice because I don't think either one would touch them, ha. 
P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Pillow case for a trick of treat bag. I remember that! Lol
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite a lot of organising for Halloween for Ann, Bonnie and Sandy. When my boys were little we used to do trick or treating but we lived in the suburbs then. The girls grew up in a rural area and we didn’t have neighbours. Now that we have moved here, it’s mainly an older age group and not many children at all in our neck of the woods. I remember when we visited some of Scoty’s family in Scotland and they were really big on Halloween. They had a big bonfire and fireworks too, it was a great night.
R


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Really loved Halloween as a child but we never had pumpkins back then, it was always a large turnip. My dad had the job of carving 2 turnips. One for my friend and me. We dressed in one of my mams white sheets, cut in half and we were little ghosts. We weren’t to go trick or treating but our parents gave us some money and sweets. One year my mam made chips and put them in newspapers and we sat outside the front door, it was freezing cold but great fun. Then came Bonfire night and the remains of the turnips were thrown on the bonfire. We used to hurry from school and get the bonfire ready with the guy on the top. Oh - the memories. Sadly I lost touch with my little friend back then and he died about 8 years ago. 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sad that you lost touch with your little friend Sandra, I too lost touch with mine but recently made contact with one of them on Facebook. It was lovely to catch up with her again and reminisce over times gone by.
We didn’t celebrate Halloween when I was a child, maybe my parents couldn’t afford, I’m going back to the 1950’s/ 60’s. We always celebrated Guy Fawkes night though, always an exciting night with jacket potatoes cooked in the bonfire, treacle toffee and parkin, made by my mum. My big brother used to take me to the newsagents at the top of our road and we would pick which fireworks we wanted. Wonderful times back then.
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Trick or Treat! Did any of you use a pillow case as a bag when you went trick or treating?
U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

U must be young Sandy, I used a six quart basket (that would hold cherries, peaches, pears, apples or grapes) when I went trick or treating. My kids used pillowcases and the kids around here still use them too. Lovely memories you had of Halloween Sandra. Your dad must have been busy doing two turnips for you and your friend and the costumes were very simple too. Sorry to hear that he passed. Sounds like you had a great time Sue celebrating Guy Fawkes Day. So many traditions in our countries. Good that you were able to catch up with a friend on FB. 

V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quite a loot Sandy you can fill in your pillowcase! What was your favorite candy? 
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very much messed up, I seem to skip a whole page.....
What is everybody's favorite candy. I think mine will be a Mound Bar, I am very fond of coconut. 
W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Well, I think my favourite is Crispy Crunch but my favourite back in the day was Taffy Apples! I only got one every year and looked forward to it. Don’t like coconut at all Ann, sorry.

XYZ or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Y many years ago I went to a private grade school. The nun who was the cook, she made taffy apples. Not caramel apples but taffy apples. To this day, none of us who went to that school could find her recipe. Every Friday during the Fall of the year taffy apples were sold. I believe it was for a dime. I came close to a caramel with chocolate in it but it still wasn't yet. those apples were so good. A person almost broke their teeth chewing the dark brown taffy. Yet they were so yummy. 
Z or A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Apples tasted so much better back when I was young! Mrs. Rouse made taffy apples every Halloween but they were only for the “special” kids in the neighbourhood. I wish I had her recipe —- like you Ann, I don’t think we could ever duplicate them! 😥😥🎃🎃 Funny how we both remember taffy apples —- they were special —- weren’t they? lol I wonder if anyone ever asked your cook or Mrs. Rouse for their recipe?

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Being a spoil sport here-- we never did go along with Halloween, I think you cousins in the US of A make more of it than we in the UK do, didn't 'do' bonfire night either, when the boys were young we used to take them along to a big bonfire and watch the fireworks, they were allowed to hold sparklers , but that was it. 
Off to market today, it's a lovely sunny morning but quite nippy, gloves and scarf at the ready lol
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Can remember being allowed a toffee apple now and again Bonnie. Not good for the teeth but they tasted lovely. Nowadays I have to slice up an apple to be able to eat it, don’t want to damage the teeth that I’ve still got  
Jan, enjoy your shopping trip and stay warm. Will you be visiting the wool lady today. I actually did some knitting today as I’ve caught up with the puzzler magazines. 
D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Darn teeth Sue, we do need to take care of them as they are more precious as we age! lol
Haven’t had an apple in awhile, better buy some as they are currently in season here. So many varieties to choose from now. No worries Jan, you’re not a spoil sport, we all have our traditions. We didn’t do bonfires. I hope you are dressed warm enough for the chilly weather. Did you visit the wool lady today —- like Sue, I’m curious. lol

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Did do a few fireworks in the back garden when I was younger. One year when Susan had whooping cough (in spite of being vaccinated) and we made her stay in the part of the bungalow that extended into the garden to watch other peoples fireworks. We bought her a Barbie motorhome instead.
Trick or treating didn't ever feature. 

Did you buy any yarn Jan and have you had your jabs

E


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Every year when I was a child we had a bonfire but we did have a back field and dad ran a garage. The bonfire sometimes consisted of an old car - vital parts removed of course. Me and my little best friend, William used to put some potatoes in there and try and find them the next day. Of course they were burnt to a crisp (not edible). Had a toffee apple each but couldnt eat a one now as my teeth are so delicate! I also have to cut up apples to eat them.

OK here’s a question for our USA and Canada KPers. Do you get Mac Red apples over there? I can remember having them as a child in the North East UK but I have never seen them in the East Midlands UK? We visited the North East a few years back and brought a massive bag of them back home. They are stunningly delicious!

Hope your trip to the market was a good one Jan - did you go to the wool lady? I havent been to that market in ages, must have a look over that way some time.

I feel a lot restless this afternoon. I have bought some bulbs to fill my pots, got loads of knitting to, should bake, do a bit of putting together some watercolour painted card - what to do. Does anyone else ever get this funny fog in their heads and just cannot settle.



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/35606653281332433/
- I like the look of this one for painting on a card - just for an idea - I won’t be totally copying it.

F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Funny Halloween Bonnie. Never heard of a basket used for Halloween. Was that in Canada? Here in the USA baskets are very popular for Easter. Also became popular for gift giving. I did a few filled ones for a few occasions.
G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Great pic of the pumpkin Sandra, please share if you do paint one. 🎃🎃 Poor Susan, kids do tend to pick up bugs (us too) even when vaccinated. I hope she enjoyed her Barbie motorhome.
This was in Canada Sandy, maybe because I lived in the “fruit belt” when I was growing up that we had lots of six quart and eleven quart fruit baskets around. You don’t see those sizes now, everything is “pint” baskets of fruit — that hold about six pieces of fruit! lol I guess we never had enough pillowcases to spare. Your baskets sound lovely and very creative.

H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

How interesting. Sounds like here with the citrus in Florida. Up north it apples. Georgia has peaches.

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I believe McIntosh Apples are the same as MacRed. These are probably # 1 apple in our area. My favorite apple is the Cortland excellent pie & crisp apple. I do like eating them as they are. I had a whole large apple last night before going to bed. Art just picked them from the orchard by us. Cortland apples has a sour taste to them, that's what I like about them.
J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Just to reply to Sandra’s question about MacRed apples, I agree with Ann, we have always had “Macs” around also Red Delicious when I was a kid. I don’t remember any other varieties. Now there are too many to mention. They keep crossing this apple with that apple! lol I like Pink Lady apples and Cortland too. 🍎🍎
Just read where the McIntosh apple is the national apple of Canada! 🇨🇦 lol
Never heard that before! 🍎🍎 They are also referred to as MacReds!!

K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kind of cool a church near me is doing a fall festival this weekend. Looking forward to it.
L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Lucky you Sandy, have a super time and let us know what it was like! 🎃🎃

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Memories of Harvest Festivals at our local church. Parishioners would send in fruit and veggies and even tinned goods and the church would be decorated with all the goods. Mum used to send in a basket, filled with fruit, it was always fun to fill it. I can still remember the lovely smell when we went into church and all the beautiful displays. After the festival, the goods would be distributed to the poor and needy around our town.
N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Now what kind is this? Notice the pink on it? Reminds me of the rare white frog.
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh, pretty colour. It looks a bit like an ibis ?
P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Pretty colour Sandy, did you take the pic?

Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Quick photo! Yes I did. A great surprise.
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really surprised when I went to the stores for a few items, the rise in prices shocked me !!Not just a couple of pennies but a darn lot more, milk, butter bread, canned fruit, a whole range of things.Where and when will it all end I wonder.
I didn't visit the wool lady because I have a friend in the village who has a wool business, I got 8 100grm. balls of James Brett for £6, thats 'mates rates'.
Yes Joan I had my jabs last Wednesday, didn't feel a thing, those needles must be super sharp, no ill effects after either, just a bit of ache in my arms.
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sandra, you said you might visit the market one of these days, well, unles you've been in the last 3 or 4 years you won't recognise it, it's had a big change around, a lot of new stalls, some of them just casual stall holders. The lovely butchers are still here, his meat is so good and his sausages are to die for lol.
T


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you Jan for the tip - I haven’t been in a long while. I used to love the sausages from that butchers as well. Maybe we stood side by side in the queue and just didn’t realise it! Also that is great getting wool at mates rates. I love James Brett wool, so very colourful and versatile. I want some little violas for the pots. Yesterday, I managed to clear out the pots and stuffed them full of bulbs and want the violas to go on the top. I get my Covid jab on saturday morning and two grand kids coming along on saturday night. We are going to paint stones and then varnish them and leave them around the village on sunday Morning. 

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

''U'' certainly know how to entertain those two lovely grandies Sandra, what a lovely thing to do, they'll love it.
I need to empty and sort my pots out and start them off for the Spring. I'm going to Wilkos and maybe Homebase for some plants on Monday. 
Hope you have no after affects after your jab
V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very strange —- there have been no posts in the kitchen for 22 hours —- last one from Jan! I hope everyone is well and maybe a KP glitch? 

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

We think alike Bonnie, no posts and no alerts, wonder whats happening, hope everyones ok

XYZ or A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

At least you and I are here Jan, maybe everyone else will check in soon!

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Been catching up with my crochet c2c blanket for great grandson, I have made 3 this one is for Finley, I have one almost finished for Theo, another gt, grand, then one for Lilly and I'm done , all fit a single size bed whew !!! This is where I can thank the lady in the village who sells wool, otherwise just imagine the cost-- not that I mind paying market ladys price, but every penny
counts doesn't it lol.
C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Certainly sounds like you are keeping busy Jan! Nice that your great grands will have a keepsake from you. I agree with you about the price of yarn and everything else nowadays. It is nice to save a few dollars here and there. We seem to be getting less for more now and every penny saved helps. Not looking forward to the winter for our hydro bill. 
Happy crocheting! 🧶🧶

D


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Don’t know what is going on with my KP but this is my third attempt to post.

I’ve knitted the sleeves for the sweater for one of my friends at Scotland. Emptied the pots and filled them with bulbs over the last couple of days. Just made a cottage pie this morning for tea tonight with banana loaf to follow. Going to have an afternoon of doing some family tree stuff for one of my grand daughters who will be here on saturday night. 


E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Ann, Sandy and Sue —- are you there?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everyone will soon show their face!
Hell-o I was finishing up a hat last night on the last row, somehow my needle slipped the stitches off. I had a hard time trying to pick up the few stitches I lost. Before I knew the hat started unraveling, I blame it on the metal needles and the slippery yarn. Not a good combination. I am having problems knitting lately something is telling me put it aside for a while. I do have some good news I called Mary Maxime and they are going to replace my one bad skein with the yarn barf. I have two other skeins that I need to check out I had 4 skeins with the shipment. My one skein was excellent, nothing wrong with that one. I had three skeins of black that's when I ran into the yarn barf. I definitely need to check out the other two. I am still moving slow the cold really took me for a loop. Today I least got out of the house and had my hair done, colored and cut. I had to cancel twice. I also did some grocery shopping. I was happy when I got home because I was getting tired. 
F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Finally, nice to hear from you Ann! Jan and I were getting worried that everyone had left the kitchen. Sorry you had problems with your hats, very frustrating for you. Maybe you should take a break, you’ve been going at the hats steady for awhile. I’m glad you got hold of MM and they are replacing your yarn barf skein. 🧶🧶 Hope it arrives soon! Nice for you to get out and get your hair done. Is Art planning on taking you out some place special? lol I’m glad that you are getting better, hopefully you are back to your old self soon! 🥰🥰

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Going tomorrow night to a cousins' reunion. on my dad's side of the family. We are the old ones now ranging around 70-85 years old. My brother is coming, and he is the youngest of the family at the age of 55. 
My hair appointment I had schedule a few weeks ago but I had to keep canceling because of the nasty cold Finally feeling 90% better. 
H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Have a great time tomorrow at your cousin’s reunion Ann! Nice for Art and you to get out and spend some time with family! Yes, we seem to be the oldies now! lol Glad your nasty cold is 99% gone, soon you’ll be back to 100%! 

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm so glad you are ok Ann, all we need now is to hear from the others, isn't it strange how we suddenly disappear then hey presto we appear, very strange .
Hope you and Art have a lovely time with your family, it's good to know that nasty cold has gone. 
J


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Just popped in briefly. Good to hear that you are ok Ann. A meet up with family sounds really great. I’m heading out soon to have lunch with an old neighbour of mine from 1989!!! I have seen her on/off over the years but its great to have a catch up. She has a busy life with 3 wonderful children and 2 fabulous grand children. I have my two grand kids coming tomorrow night. All paints, rocks etc ready for painting. Catch up later.

K


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Keeping in touch with the ladies in the kitchen! Good to hear from you Sandra, hope you have a wonderful catch up with your “old” friend! Enjoy! I know you are looking forward to your two granddaughters coming for a visit. Happy painting! Jan, glad to hear you are still here along with Ann. Hope to hear from Joan, Jeannie, Sue and Sandy soon. 🥰🥰
I’m off soon for my second cataract surgery 👁 scheduled for 8:25 a.m. Will check in later when I return. Have a great day ladies! 🍁🍁🍂🍂☕🫖

L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lots of luck for for your surgery Bonnie, 
Glad you are feeling better Ann, 
A lot of visiting going on, have fun everyone - Susan's visit starts tomorrow. No plans as yet, she will be here until Thursday! So looking forward to seeing her.

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Many Moments to catch up on, Joan. Bonnie sending a prayer that all goes well with your eye surgery. Sandra enjoy your rock painting with your grandchildren, sounds like fun. 
N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Now resting at home, everything went well. It sure is bright! lol Joan, that is wonderful news that Susan will be visiting till Thursday! Enjoy! ❤
Thanks again Joan and Ann for your wishes.

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My best wishes for your eye surgery Bonnie.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Okay Jan, thank you. Just put more drops in. lol

P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Patience, patience with those eye drops Bonnie!! Glad all went well for you. 😊 take it easy now.

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite right Joan, the drops are most important, did they put a plastic eye patch on and tell you to wear it in bed for one night ? They told me it was to prevent you touching/ rubbing it while you slept.
R


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Really hope that alls well Bonnie. Great news for you Joan! I’m not sleepy tonight. Lunch out today with an old neighbour was a strange one and I keep thinking about it tonight. Not sure I wanted to be told that I had aged since we had last met! Mmmmm Not sure I was expecting to hear that. I have aged over the last few years but didnt want to hear it! Oh well, big pants on tomorrow! My youngest son might come home on monday night and go back to the flat on tuesday night. He wants to see his mam before he flies to USA on Thursday. Such a love. Good job he is in my life right now. Feel a bit down now! Grrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!

S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Sandra, how rude of your old neighbour to say you had aged since she last saw you! I’m sure she has aged too, has she looked in the mirror lately? I hope you get some sleep soon as you will be busy with your granddaughters tomorrow. I hope your youngest son does get to stop in for a visit before he leaves for the USA. Take care of yourself. Thank you Joan and Jan, yes, the drops are very important for my “new eyes”! lol I’m having trouble reading my emails and trying to answer them. I do have a plastic patch to put on my eye at night till next Friday! Back to the ophthalmologist on Tuesday. Getting my flu shot on Monday morning after physio. 💉💉

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Take no notice of what your old neighbour said, she was very rude, a pity you didn't reply by saying '' yes, haven't we all,'' then could've said''I think you have gained a few pounds since we last met up.'' -- I hope you haven't arranged another get together, we don't need friends like her.
Have a lovely day with your grandies, and hope you son pops in before his travels.
heres a BIG HUG from me
U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

U are soooo right Jan! I’m sure Sandra was caught off guard by the statement. With “friends“ like that, you certainly don’t need enemies! Covid has been hard on everyone. Hold your head up Sandra and carry on —- you are loved by the kitchen ladies! Hugs 💕💕
I would be “busy“ if she suggests getting together again! Have a super time with your granddaughters today. Not cold here this morning —- yet. They keep saying the temp is going to drop but so far so good but it is only 5:45 a.m.! lol

V


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Very big thank you Jan and Bonnie for the kind words and hugs. Yes, I was taken off my guard. One of her daughters and my youngest son are both the same age. We visited anti natal together. Not been in touch with her constantly but on/off over the years. My youngest son actually didnt like her daughter. I was showing her some photos of my youngest son and before I realised it she was flicking through my photos!!!!!! I was a bit alarmed but didnt say anything. Then she came across a photo of me and DH taken at the music festival back in 2016. She said it didnt look like me and who was that with me. She has never seen my husband but can remember James’s dad. Then she looked at me and said she couldn’t believe just how much I had aged since 2016!!!! I was gobsmacked! I know this is no excuse but she has been a widow for the last 6 years. Her lovely husband died suddenly from a heart attack while on a stag holiday abroad. She has 3 fabulous children and two grand children and made it well know that she has a fantastic relationship with them all. I didnt tell her that I havent seen/spoke to my daughter in 8 years. Also havent spoken to my eldest son since that horrible phone call last December. Also she has a holiday once per month!!!!!!!! We parted on good terms but I couldn‘t sleep last night for thinking about it. I won’t be getting in touch with her. Lesson learned.

Off to make some chocolate chip cookies for the girls tonight oh and DH as well.

W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Would avoid this person like the plague for sure Sandra! Don’t forget to bake some extra chocolate chip cookies for us. Time for some tea and cookies, I can smell them baking now! Yes, you must not forget DH! I would also forget this person. Your son must have had bad vibes from the daughter too. She seems a wee bit forward/pushy for me. 

XYZ or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes Bonnie you are right Sandra doesn't need nasty people in her life, although we--you and I -- have never met Sandra I think she is a lovely kind hearted lady. She has her youngest son and those two lovely g/daughters, a good husband and we kitchen gals and that is all that matters--oh and the lovely friends in Scotland and friend up North, the others can take a flying leap LOL.
It's a lovely morning here, sunny but a cold wind. 
I'll be having cuddles with Sophie and Ollie this evening when we have take away of some kind-- hope it's Indian or chinese yummy yum.
A


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

A hello to everyone - I am alive. Sorry I didn't let you know, but I went away to my son and family, who have recently moved to Soham in Cambridgeshire. We have had a very lovely 10 days with him, daughter in law and our four grandchildren.
Went on lots of excursions and had lovely food. 

The journey was long (over 6 hours) in the car. But we treated it like a touring holiday and enjoyed all the changing scenery and of course all the lovely autumn colours of the trees we passed. We even managed to use our bus passes and got a bus to Cambridge for the day. It took one and a half hours and was a most pleasant ride and no stress of finding parking etc.

I treated myself to a ball of Sirdar Jewelspun Aran whilst I was there in their local wool shop. Can't wait to start that as it is so pretty with loads of different colours blending together. That won't be for a while yet as I have several WIPs already.

Glad to read all your messages and conversations while I've been away and nice to be back.

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Blow me down, I was just sitting crocheting away and thought about you and where you were. Now here you are, lovely to have you back after a great holiday with your lovely family. (My kids reckon I'm a witch ) LOL.
We've been baking, ang having a grumble at high prices, Bonnies had her cataract done and Joan has her daughter Susan staying for a few days 
C


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Cataract operation gives me shivers, but guess it will be worth it in the end. Poor you Bonnie. Glad Joan has had her daughter to stay. Isn't it funny, the one thing I missed whilst being away was getting in front of my cooker and baking.
Although I did help and do some of the dinners when I was away. It's not like baking a nice pie, bread or luscious cakes.

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Do not fear a cataract op Jeannie, Bonnie will -- I think -- agree with me , there is absolutely nothing to be afraid of and the end result is amazing.
Talking of cooking and baking, I've started making my own soups, carrot is my favourite and so cheap and easy to make and when you think of 90+ pence a tin against about 50 pence for a bag of loose carrots and make about three times as much as one tin, no comparison is there.
E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Everyone missed you Jeannie! It sounds like you had a wonderful holiday away with your family! You can bake pies, bread etc. for us in the kitchen if you like. lol I agree with Jan, the cataract surgery is quite simple and painless and the results are amazing! The prepping at the hospital took the longest. lol I have my “schedule“ on the table to check off all my drops! Your carrot soup sounds wonderful Jan and so much healthier for you. It is cooler out now, had some rain but the sun is shining again. I’m planning on making some soup too but didn’t want to do it earlier in the week as it was too warm. Thinking of making up a dish of oatmeal in the oven too. Everyone sounds like they are super busy this weekend. Joan and Dave must be so excited to see Susan, it has been so long since they have seen her. ❤ Well Jan, looks like it might be you and I. Not sure where Sue and Sandy are, hope they are both okay? Jan, I hope you enjoy your take away. I guess you are probably getting ready to eat! Enjoy your time with the great grands! 
💕💕

F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Fall festival today. It was nice. I only bought 3 tickets for a raffle. Then 3 crochet coasters. Some really great crafters out there. Different ideas. The festival I help with has the same old greenery each year. $7 for a pumpkin. See photo.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Giant size pumpkins! Sandy did you buy yourself a pumpkin?
H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

O(H) no I didn’t but like to see them. Those were big. They probably came from up north or Mexico.

P


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Pumpkin is so useful too in cooking sandy. I have them roasted, in a curry, in a casserole, etc., I also freeze loads cut into handy chunks.

Thank you, Bonnie. I felt guilty not letting you all know, but you can't be too careful about letting the world know your house will be empty for a period of time. I got quite a lot of my knitting done whilst I was away. I enjoyed the grandchildren. Iris made me a lovely felt cover for my phone, in the shape of an owl. I shall treasure it and so useful. Nice being back to the peace and quiet of home and everything in its place. I will bake some bread tomorrow. I particularly like toast in the mornings with my home-made bread. So crunchy and nice.

Q


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Quite lovely pumpkins Sandj. Welcome back Jeannie! Such a wonderful time with family. i agree, its best not to advertise too much on the internet, we never know who is watching and then clicks onto who we are.

Had a lovely saturday night with my two grand daughters. They did paint some stones and then the eldest one did a beautiful painting which she left here until next time. They might come for a couple of days during the half term holiday. We also sorted out some family tree stuff and now they are up to date.

My youngest son is phoning this afternoon to let me know if he is coming here on monday night till tuesday night. I do not want to sway him either way because he will be busy getting everything ready for his USA holiday - he flies on thursday. I am sooooooo envious.

DH is making the tea tonight. Pork chops with roasties and vegetable. I’m going to make a plum crumble to follow. We will be like fat little piggies when we are finished.

R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Really cool! I haven’t done convention work in about 3 years. This aviation one I did a while ago. I wore a jumper type suit and handed out materials. I doing it early part of next week.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sent Pm to Sue and she is ok but had lost power due to the atrocious weather in Northern Tasmania, also had problems with internet. Power is back now and she will be back in the kitchen soon.

Susan is here and I will pop in when I can.

T


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

That’s good of you Joan to let us know about Sue. Enjoy your time with Susan.

My youngest son just phoned briefly and he is coming tomorrow night until tuesday teatime. Not sure what to make for the tea that night. He insists that he wants to see me before his trip to USA. Back to doing some ancestry stuff and then do a bit more on the knitted jumper.

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U two Enjoy Family Time very important! Joan & Dave with daughter Susan. Sandra with youngest son and just had some special time with two GD. This past Friday night I met up with first cousins. There were 40 of us along with spouses. The ones who still have them. We had a wonderful time. Saturday we were supposed to get together to play cards. Art & I would have gone but we weren't feeling up to par. 
Sandy that is wonderful that you plan on working for the convention. 
Bonnie, I hope you have a good day with your eyes. 
V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very long list to catch up with! lol Great news that our “usuals” in the kitchen are all doing well. It just seems strange when all of a sudden everyone drops out of sight. I understand Jeannie, you never know who is watching us these days. So glad you enjoyed your holiday time with family but I’m sure it is nice being home with the peace and quiet. I love homemade bread too but I use the bread machine. Sandra must be really excited now that she knows her youngest is coming home on Monday for a short visit before his USA trip. I don’t blame you for being envious. Sounds like all went well with your granddaughters too. Ann, that was wonderful getting together with family, I hope you and Art are feeling better today. Sandy, you are one busy lady, always doing something —- helping here and there. Those are lovely pumpkins. Joan, thank you very much for letting us know that Sue is okay and it was the weather and the internet. Also, I’m sure that you and Dave are having lots of fun catching up with Susan! Enjoy your special time with her and we’ll see you when you can pop in.
Enjoy your tea tonight Sandra, sounds wonderful especially when DH made it!
I made baked oatmeal this morning (first time) so hubby can have it for brekkie this week along with homemade bread. lol Guess I’ll be making another loaf sooner rather than later. Have a great day! I guess Jan is busy with her family.

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

With Tea tonight we are having cod filets, mushy peas and baked potato with butter and sour cream. 
I usually make oatmeal in the microwave, Bonnie. I never made it baked. Do you have a special recipe. Let me know how James likes it. 
X, Y, Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You’ve all been busy in the kitchen while I’ve been fighting with the internet. We had terrible weather from last Wednesday, gale force winds and torrential rain. Our power was off for ages but lucky that we didn’t get any flooding like many places did. It affected parts of Victoria and New South Wales, many homes were ruined. I really don’t know where all the wet weather is coming from but we’ve been warmed there’s more to come. Ann, your cousins will be happy to have escaped from Australia, hopefully your weather there is nice for them.
Bonnie, good to know that your eyes will be like new, once you’ve finished the eye drop regime. I hated that part but we know it’s important.
Sounds like everyone is having luscious meals in the kitchen, especially Jeannie catching up with her baking. Wonderful trip for you Jeannie but there’s nothing like getting home afterwards. Sandra, don’t forget to bake some choc chip cookies for your son, I remember you said they‘re his favourites. I wouldn’t worry about your ex neighbours comments, she sounds like a snarky b*#@h to me. Some people delight in being nasty and usually it’s because of jealousy.
Thanks Joan for checking up on me. I hope you are having a wonderful time with Susan. Lots of trips out maybe ?
Ann, that’s so good to hear you are over the worst of your cold now. Maybe have a break from knitting for a few days and catch up with some reading.
Jan, did you enjoy your takeaway over the weekend, what a choice to have to make, Indian or Chinese.
ZA


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Absolutely horrible weather you had Sue! So happy you, Scoty, James and Molly are all safe!! I never heard about your weather on TV (we usually hear about the weather from everywhere especially when it is bad). Take care of yourself and your family. ❤ Yes, the eye drop regime seems to be the most important thing in my life right now! Ann, I will write later about the baked oatmeal! lol Just up a few minutes and hard to focus for close up work —- distance perfect.

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Being told on the news now that fruit and veggies are going to be more expensive because of the floods in Victoria. I think I’ll be having to buy tinned goods instead of fresh if this continues. Yes, Bonnie I’m surprised there’s been nothing on your news about the floods here. Probably too much of everything else going on around the world. It gets so depressing at times.
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Caring for yourself and your eyes are most important, Bonnie. I can always get the recipe. I have been making oatmeal in the mic for many years. 
Good to see you, Sue!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dreadful weather you had Sue, glad you are all safe. Prices are rising fast and furious , makes you wonder where it will all end. I'm buying candles in case we have power cuts this winter, I heard on the news there could be a possibility, all doom and gloom just lately isn't it. We mustn't dwell on it though , keep knitting and eat ice cream LOL.-- oh, and drink gin. or southern comfort. or if your'e a t total drink juice of your choice .
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Enough of this Bad Weather, it couldn't be Global Warming? 
This morning it snow by us. Couldn't believe it the leaves on the trees didn't change colors by us except North of us. Usually, the leaves will fall, and we will rake, and the snow will come. At least the snow melted by this afternoon. The weatherman is predicting warmer weather for the next couple of weeks I hope he is right. 
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Freaky weather, we are being warned that the rain is going to return by the weekend and people are still trying to clean up their homes from the damage of last week. Ann, isn’t it a bit early for snow, good that it’s melted though. 
We heard that apart from fruit and veggies going up in price, milk will be scarce too. So many dairy farmers have been affected by the floods and their herds are either drowned or they can’t be milked because theres no power on yet for the machinery. It’s so damn depressing.
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gee does sound depressing; I feel sorry for the cows. Their bags must be ready to bust, very painful. What do the farmers do but put the cows out to slaughter. The farmers are taking a lost losing their herd and return the consumer are also taking a lost. Soooo Very Sad
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Having a busy morning in the kitchen today,making soup, mashed potatoes, and jacket pspuds, found some ground beef in the freezer so will spice that up ready to make sheperds pie and spag. bol. All these will be portioned up in freezer bags and put back in the freezer. My store cupboard is looking bare so need to stock up on tinned tomatoes and other veg and fruit-- if I can find any -- or afford it LOL.
The farmers are having a tough time, and like Ann said the poor cows must be in pain with their udders being so full of milk.
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm hoping every ones ok, it's very lonely in the kitchen, even Mrs. Bridges has taken the day off he he
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jan I'm here, we were going to the coast today for lunch at our favourite while Susan is here. Unfortunately climate protesters were about 430ft (130m) above the water and 180ft (55m) above the road surface on Queen Elizabeth II bridge, which carries the A282 over the River Thames, connecting the M25 between Essex and Kent. It caused horrendous traffic chaos for about 36 hours. Were are not far from there so had to stay at home!!! Hoping to go tomorrow. still Susan helped with a few things at home that we can't manage. She's a good girl.
Hope Sue and her family are all ok and the weather has improved.

K


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Katching up with the kitchen ladies! Sorry, it was difficult to read your posts and then it took me forever to type my reply! lol Saw the ophthalmologist this morning, everything is great and am booked for laser surgery in January. Then I can see my optometrist to get my glasses for reading! Went to Dollar Tree and picked up three pairs of cheaters —- total cost $5.15!! lol
Had my flu shot yesterday and we are getting #5 jab next Wednesday! That is awful Joan that you, Dave and Susan weren’t able to make your trip to the coast for lunch! 😥 I hope everything works out for tomorrow. Jan, it does get lonely in the kitchen when there are no posts, even Mrs. Bridges took the day off? Sorry! I hope Sue, Scoty, James and Molly are doing well and aren’t having any more weather problems. Our fall weather is all over the place, sunny, windy, a bit of rain then sun. No snow yet —- poor Ann, it does seem early but it is hard to tell now with climate change. 

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Laser surgery Bonnie ? Is that to do with the cataract surgery ? 
Would you believe we have been warned that more rain is on the way, both here and on the mainland.
The dairy farmers are really doing it tough, they’ve got power on now so they can milk the cows but the milk tankers can’t get through because of the flooded roads so the farmers are having to dump the milk down the drainage system. 
Joan, sorry you missed out on your trip to the coast. Hopefully the activists will have moved on by tomorrow.
M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Most people I know that have cataract surgery end up with the laser surgery. I’ll be in and out within a few minutes. Dr. said it has to do with behind the eyes and he always does it. I can see distance now and with my cheaters I can read/type. Yay! 👁👁
So sorry your farmers are having so much a hard time. What a waste, having to dump all that milk. 😥 I hope things work out for everyone. I hope you don’t get the nasty weather they are forecasting. Please keep us posted when you can.

N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Not a very nice future all round at the moment. Seems to me the politicians don't know what they are doing. Couldn't run my household like it, I know that.

Picked the very last beans today. Will have them with pork loin roast dinner tomorrow with Ian and family. Can't wait to see them all. Made a nice trifle for afters.

Decided to crochet a blanket and try to use up some of my basic stash. I have some nice wool waiting but feel I should try and make a dent in the wool I've got already.

O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh, I agree Jeannie, I don’t know how these people get and keep their jobs! It certainly doesn’t look very promising this winter for supplies and prices. Here we go again. They are talking about bringing back the mask mandate. 
Sad when you pick the last of your veggies isn’t it? I hope you enjoy your beans with your pork loin roast (yum) tomorrow with Ian and family. Save some trifle for the kitchen please. lol
Good luck with your crochet blanket. Hard to use the stash when I keep adding to it! lol

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pork roast and fresh green beans sound so very good. Jeannie you always have something good cooking at your house. Looks like Jan been doing a little cooking cleaning up her freezer and can goods. Joan, I hope your daughter & Dave can go out to eat on Wed. There is a restaurant by us that offer a Mystery meal every Wed. night. We skipped out on a few weeks. Art said he will take me tomorrow night if I am up to it. We did go when the new Chef first started the Mystery meals, and they were always good. He even came out of the kitchen and introduce himself. After that I gotten sick, and we weren't going. I will let you know what he fixes tomorrow night if we go. 
Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quick shout out to Jan for all her cooking, lots of meals ready when you can’t get out to the stores. Hate to think of what prices will be this winter. $$$$$ Ann, I hope you and Art are able to get out tomorrow night for the mystery dinner! Feel well tomorrow! Looking forward to see what you have.

R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Real cool. I might be in the aviation program for the convention. My self and about 7 other people. I will find out tomorrow. 

S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

So exciting Sandy! Good luck, I hope that you are in the aviation program for the convention. Please keep us posted . 🍀🍀

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thoughts of Jeannie’s pork roast is driving me crazy now🤪 I love pork roast and it has to be the loin and has to have lots of crackling …..Yum. Your family are very lucky Jeannie.
Today has been a lovely sunny day so I’ve been doing a bit of gardening with the help of Molly. She likes to bring me sticks which I save for next years kindling.
Bonnie, I’ve had laser treatment after having my cataracts done but it was quite a while afterwards. 
Like you said, you’re in and out with no after affects. 
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'U' are all here, so pleased to 'see' you all, all but Sandra hope she;s ok. I didn't get any notification in my 'inbox' so had I not clicked on a previous one from Sue which I read at the time-- I wouldn't have read all these latest news from you all, I wonder why, I was beginning to think my lap top had died.
Doing a big wash today, bedding and lots of tops to put away for next summer.
Joan how disappointing for you all, I hope you manage to go today.
Save some of your delish pork dinner for us Jeannie, my mouth is watering just thinking about it-- and trifle too yummeeee.
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very yummy sounding dinner for Jeannie isn‘t it. Scoty bought me a delicious cake yesterday. It was a raspberry tart. Nice short crust pastry with a layer of custard on the base then fresh raspberries with a type of jelly and a dollop of fresh cream. Oh my goodness, it was so delicious.
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well your Scoty certainly know his way to your heart Sue, 
🥰I bet it was delish.
Good luck with your laser surgery Bonnie xx
XYZ or A


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

All dinner prepped. Plenty of honey and mustard on the 2 whole loins. They were on special offer for £2 each.
Can't beat that. Just got to put the cream on the trifle. Blustering day today, but nice and warm in here with the burner going.
That tart sounded lush - send us a bit down will you please.

Hope you enjoy your lovely mystery dinner Ann.

B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Being able to read with the cheaters is wonderful. My laser surgery is in three months, there will probably be a snowstorm that day! ☃☃ lol I haven’t had brekkie yet (5:45 a.m.) and there is all this talk about food! Jeannie with her pork loin roast and trifle and Sue with her surprise raspberry tart from Scoty! You sound like you have been very busy Jan doing laundry and putting summer wear away. I have issues with not receiving alerts or messages in my inbox too Jan. When I check I seem to have los to catch up to do too. Very odd?

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cheaters are great Bonnie, I bought 2 pair for £7, I keep them in my shopping bag for reading small print on food stuff, I don't take my good ones in case I happen to lose them. How strange that you and I have the same issue with our inbox from KP. I don't get ''alert'' either so can never tell if I have a message. grrr--- but I get a note in my inbox for ''Daily Digest' which I very seldom read anyway lol.
Jeannie what a great bargain you had with your pork.
D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Darn gremlins Jan! Surely we can’t be the only ones this happens to? Oh well, we’ll just have to pop into the kitchen a bit more. Great idea Jan, I’m planning on keeping a pair in my pocket too! This seems so strange —- not wearing glasses all the time. Jeannie really did get a real bargain with her pork. Just posted another 😥❤ on my daughter’s Instagram, another police officer stabbed to death out west. Last week two officers ambushed and murdered. Last month one officer shot when he did a coffee run for the class he was training and the next day another officer killed by a drunk driver on his way to work at 6 a.m.! It has been a hard time for officers. So senseless. 😥😥 Sorry for all the doom and gloom.

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Every time you switch on the news something terrible has happened, so senseless to kill those innocent officers just going about their daily routines, there's some very disturbed folk about. The problem is finding them before they attack and locking them away, but I'm afraid it isn't going to happen. Then we get the 'do gooders' who say they need treatment,-- yeah right-- I know what treatment I'd give them, a lethal dose of something and get rid. I'm not a nasty person, just want protection from evil doers.
F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Fully agree with you Jan! 😥❤ 

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Good Eating in the kitchen Pork Roast and Sue's Raspberry Tart, sorry I changed the subject from all the killings. Food always seems to be a happy subject. Yesterday for breakfast I had buttermilk pancakes with a delish raspberry topping with cream. I can relate to Sue's raspberry tart. I promise Art french toast for breakfast, see you later. 
H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Happy that you changed the subject Ann, I worry about Carrie, she says she’s okay. Crazy world out there. 
Your breakfast sounds delish, a nice treat for you! You better get Art’s French toast on the table! lol
Beautiful sunny but cool day, supposed to warm up again tomorrow. Sure is crazy weather but better than snow! ☃☃ lol
Hope everyone is having a wonderful day! I hope Joan, Dave and Susan got to go for lunch today!

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm back on porrige for breakfast, I didn't have it during the really hot spell we had, but now winter is on the way it's a lovely warming brekkie. I also hope Joan, Dave and Susan went to their favourite place for a meal.
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just wondering about the bake oatmeal, I hope you didn't forget Bonnie. I bought everything to make the bagels but never got to it. A lot of catching up to do. I got caught up with the bills, My GD turned 6 on Sept 26, I need to get her present over there. My friend had a Birthday on Oct. 11 I need to get her gift by her house. Tomorrow will be a busy day for me. I need to see about my hearing aids in Green Bay (60- mile commute). While I am there I will stop off by my sister's and do some shopping. Tomorrow my pacemaker will be checked sometime during the day with my monitor. We all seem to have busy Lives! I guess that's what keeps us going. 
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitchen at the Restaurant tonight was Jambalaya with a side salad. Art skipped the Mystery Meal tonight and he had fish puffs. We took home enough food for both of us for lunch tomorrow. 
Now we are leaving for a St. Patrick's Irish Meeting. Art wants me to come along with him. He is the secretary of this group. I guess he wants me there to help him to take notes, he doesn't want to leave anything out. 
L


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Lovely time spent with my youngest son who came here on monday night and went back to his apartment on tuesday night. Short but sweet. He flies off to USA lunchtime today and I cannot get to sleep for thinking about him. Such a lovely thoughtful lad who wanted to see me before he went. We had lunch out together on tuesday at a local garden centre and he is such a joy to be around. I waived him off and had a few tears but I will see him when he gets back in November. We have arranged a day for me to go to London to meet him and have a lovely day together.

Jan - have you ever been to the garden centre at Uppingham? It had a special section decorated for children for Halloween with lots of pumpkins etc. So beautiful. Maybe your grandies would love it. We certainly did and also had lunch there in the restaurant.

Back to bed now but my head feels full. Catch up later. Night night all.

M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

My photo from the aviation show. I am in the center. The show supervisors I worked with were from England. It is in the show’s nightly news paper 3rd edition.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)




----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Notice you, Sandy! Oh, what Fun!
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh Sandy, how exciting and you look great in your uniform. What sort of things did you and the show supervisors get up to ? 
Bonnie, sorry to hear about all the tragic losses of some of your police force there. So heartbreaking when these men and women are out there every day, trying to protect their communities only to get struck down in the line of duty. 
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Perhaps you will get to meet your sons girl friend when he gets back and you go to visit him in London Sandra. I have never been to the garden centre in Uppingham, sounds fun for the kiddos. I think we found a factory shop there years ago, it was the far end and we parked the car near a green area. I used to buy wool from there, you could also but cones of wool.
Q


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Pleased you had a good time Sandj. Thank you for sharing it all with us. The photo looks great and I love your uniform.

Very dark here this morning with heavy rain. I eventually got to sleep but it was a long night. Woke up early to thunder and lightening!!! The water was running down our street.



Q


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Quite a lovely wool shop Jan. I have bought some great stuff from there and yes I sometimes park near to the green area. I will meet my youngest son’s new love when I go in November as we are going out for a meal together on the night. I will be staying at his flat that night.

Photo of the Halloween area at the garden centre on tuesday.








R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Real chill in the air this morning! Brrr….supposed to warm up —- now they say for the weekend! Whatever?? Thanks Sue, it is very sad, certainly don’t like putting the TV on or opening a paper. Sandy, a lovely pic of you ready in your space uniform. Sounds like you had a blast! Ann, I haven’t forgotten about the oatmeal recipe. I’m glad you enjoyed the mystery dinner. Sandra, you have a lovely trip to London to look forward to when your son returns from the USA and you’ll get to meet his new love. I hope you can catch up on your sleep. The Halloween pumpkin display looks like a pic on a postcard. Sounds like you had lots of rain Sandra! ☔☔ Jan, it is time to start having oatmeal again, not really looking forward to changing my brekkie menu. lol I like using cones of yarn when I make dishcloths, I get about 11-12 dishcloths per cone. Have a great day ladies! Jan, did Mrs. Bridges say when she was returning to the kitchen? We must have a get together in the kitchen soon. Maybe Mrs. Bridges will make us a special meal to celebrate fall. 🍂🍂🍁🍁

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sure like that Halloween photo! I did the aviation show in 2018 but it was at a small airport in Orlando. This time I was at the convention center. Last time I got to see a few of the small planes. We basically wait for the show news papers to come in and hand them out. One new one each day for 3 days.
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Turkey will be on the menu when Mrs. Bridges returns to the kitchen next week, so get your glad rags out because she'll be serving up a treat for our get together, James is willing to offer his services to give anyone without transport a lift to the kitchen. She will publish the date later. I think I heard her say there'll be music and some games !!
U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

U are the best Jan!! ❤ Thanks for coordinating everything with Mrs. Bridges. Can’t wait to see everyone again! Dinner sounds delish! 🦃🦃

V


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Well, I had a busy day taking down all the runner beans and the canes ready for next year. Quite a difficult job as they were about 15 foot high. Still Richard helped and also disposed of all the stuff for me down the bottom of the garden in the compost pit.

Found some baby-coloured granny squares in the wardrobe that need putting together. It will make a nice dolly blanket for Elsie.

I had a Snoopy dog bought for me by Richard before we were married, and he also made a mini wardrobe containing three other outfits for him. Elsie loves it and takes lots of time changing his clothes and putting it all back in the wardrobe.


XYZA


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

A busy day you have had Jeannie, lots of work but you did have some help from Richard —- that was great. Hard to believe no more veggies coming from the garden this year. 😥 I’m sure you’re looking forward to next spring to plant again. Looks like you are going to be busy making a dolly blanket for Elsie. It is fun watching the little ones when they are playing with “old” items. 

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Busy day for Jeannie, sorting out the veggie garden. It will look quite bare there now but lots of stuff for the compost. Nice memories in your wardrobe Jeannie, Snoopy and the knitted squares, it’s lovely to reflect on these things. Looking forward to Mrs. Bridges cooking next week and catching up with all my kitchen pals.
C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Can’t wait either ro see our kitchen pals together for a lovely meal made by Mrs. Bridges Sue! Should be a fun time. I hope we have nice weather that day. ☀☀ Not ☔☔ lol
See you soon! lol

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't let the weather put you off girls, the Lady of the house has allowed Mrs. Bridges to entertain in the big dining room, James has cut the features out of the pumpkins and there will be candles in them, the room has been decorated with Autumn leaf wreathes and flowers, there will be a roaring fire and a punch bowl. Bring an overnight bag in case the weather turns bad, we have permission to use the many bedrooms and bathrooms. It will be like Downton Abbey LOLOLOL.
By the way, I do love making up these stories, anything to cheer us up in all this doom and gloom don't you agree ? Bring your w.i.p as well just in case our stay is a long one.
E


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Eeeeee Jan I love your stories! They are great and cheer us all up on these autumn days. I will bring along some lovely flavoured gins and tonics for us all to share. How about some home made sausage rolls from Mrs bridges just to nibble on?

I got a text from my youngest son and him and his friend got to San Francisco just after midnight and they are both now at Las Vegas. They got to see the Grand Canyon on sunday. Lucky things - I am envious but really pleased that he is there and having a lovely time. 

Going to Uppingham market soon and then making some home made broth for over the weekend with a ham shank. Lots of dumplings in it. 

Tidying up the garden over the weekend if its not raining. Back to knitting the jumper this afternoon and must sort out the paints and do a bit of painting cards.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Fun listening to Jan’s stories, I love them too! My goodness, sounds like Mrs. Bridges has pulled out all the stops for you Jan. Does Mrs. Bridges want us to bring anything food wise? Do you think we should pack for really cold weather? We are having a “hot spell” this weekend! Never know how to dress anymore. lol
Sandra, sounds like your son is having a wonderful time in the US, lots of sightseeing. I’m jealous too! lol Sounds like you have a busy weekend ahead of you!

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got to be prepared girls so bring a few warm clothes and some lighter ones, it'll be nice and warm in the house, but if you care to wander round the grounds you might need a warm jacket.
There will be no need to bring any food, Mrs. Bridges has catered for all tastes, she won a few bob on the lotto and wants to share it with us, she's such a sweetie. I've got a big box of special chocolates to give her from us all .I also know she enjoys a tipple so a big bottle of Jack Daniels as well.
It's chucking it down with rain right now, I was going to the fish n chip van for tonights meal, but I'm not going to get soaked, so have a jacket spud in the oven with sausage and baked beans instead.
H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

How thoughtful of Mrs. Bridges to want to share her winnings with us. Thanks for the heads up on what to bring with us for clothes. Do you want us to chip for the Jack Daniels? If so, please let us know. Lovely and sunny here —- up to 16C now and the sun feels lovely. Sorry to hear that you couldn’t have fish and chips tonight Jan due to the rain. ☔☔😥😥 Maybe next week. If you think of anything else, please let us know. 

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I will bring the clam chowder to share. I will be picking up a bowl for myself tonight. A nearby pub by us Panada makes the Best! It just isn't potato soup it is loaded with clams. The flavor is good also, I think she adds a little French Thyme to the soup. 
Bonnie I am going to experiment with the baked oatmeal. It might not be as good as yours, but I will be able to eat it without worrying about the blood sugar spiking. I will let you know how it goes. I am planning on doing half milk and half water plus all the other ingred. 
J


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Just a trip to the Nurse today for my annual blood tests and blood pressure check. Blood pressure on the low side and she was pleased with my sugar levels lowered due to my diet last year. Lost a stone then. Got to wait for the blood test results - fingers crossed.

Mrs. Bridges is kind to go to all that trouble for us. Would like a chat with her and perhaps a few of her recipes for my cookbook. Rotten weather today wet, wet, wet. Glad we got the garden done yesterday.

I have bought a large garlic bulb, so will be planting the cloves. £3 in the garden centre, but I love pulling them up in the summer and using them in my cooking.

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kind indeed of Mrs. Bridges to organise a Halloween party for us. I’ve ordered us some stick on warts for our faces, they might keep us safe from those pesky men who might be wandering in the grounds. No doubt they will be after some trick or treats. Nod nod, wink wink
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Leave a removable wart or two on my face. I was wondering does anyone have any piercings? One time I had to go to a therapist back when I was working. I kept looking at her beautiful face. I was thinking to myself it's a shame that she has that one pimple, very large on her face. Then I realize that wasn't a pimple but a piercing. Why would she do something like that. as much as I don't care for piercing, I hate tattoos even worst. I don't mind temporary tattoos. One time one of my favorite bluegrass bands came and all of them had their arms tattoos. The lead singer came over by Art and he showed us it wasn't a real tattoo but a nylon on their arms. 
I might see if I can find something like that and we all can have matching tattoos. Ha
M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Mystery tattoos. I only have had ear piercing. I never liked tattoos either. But everyone is different.
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

No, I’m not keen on tattoos but there’s so many out there nowadays. I’m like Sandy, only got ears pierced. I get very squeamish when I see piercings in lips, noses, eyebrows and I know some people have them in their private body parts too
Oh yes Ann, we‘ll have to get some of those tattoo sleeves for the Halloween party, what design will we choose ?
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh I hate tattoos and body piercings - how do people cope with a stud through the tongue? I just have ear piercings, three in one ear and two in the Other as was the fashion at the time. Susan has the same. She has gone home now very quiet now.
Let me know if you need anything for the party and keep up with the happy tales Jan. shame you didn't get your fish and chips. We finally had ours at Herne Bay, I had plaice and salad - yummy!!!

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Plaice, used to be one of my favourite fish when I lived in the UK. Hope you enjoyed your trip to Herne Bay Joan, how was the weather ( and hopefully no sign of the protesters ) .
Its been a wet miserable day here with really heavy rain. The weather bureau is warning of more flooding on the mainland. 
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Plaice, ! yummy yum, haven't had plaice since I can't remember when, such a beautiful tasting fish. Glad you all managed to have a meal together Joan, and yes, it must be quiet without Susan,lets hope it's not too long before her next visit, I guess it'll be near Christmas ?
Now girls, there will be no need for you to bring food, but thanks for offering, you see Mrs, Bridges has it all under control. Don't forget James will be there to protect us against any hanky panky with the gardeners if we should venture into the grounds. By the way, James is bringing the last of his plums if any of us would like some to take home.
Body piercings and tats give me the shudders, but each to their own.
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite scary for you Sue to hear of more flooding, I hope it won't affect you, but I feel sorry for the poor people who are affected. It's miserable here too, it rained through the night and is still drizzling this morning, it rained all afternoon and evening testerday.-- It doesn't seem that long ago since we were all complaining about the terrible heat. Weather seems to have gone crazy.
R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Queen for a day —- that’s what our Jan will be! Lots of arranging everything for our get together, very much appreciated—- you are always busy and you and Mrs. Bridges get along very well! Good to hear that Joan, Dave and Susan finally got out to eat at Herne Bay! The only piercings I have are one in each ear and I hate tattoos too. Another warm day today —- must be our Indian Summer. I’ve been resting my eyes, think I have been reading too much. lol

R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Really slow this morning, sorry ladies!

S


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

So looking forward to our get together and very kind of Mrs Bridges. Shall we wear out best cocktails dresses girls?

Just made a fruit loaf as I discovered some bags of mixed fruit in the cupboard that are nearly out of date. Gardening this afternoon. Fish fingers, chips and peas for tea later. DH doing braised steak dinner tomorrow.

T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Talking with a few people at the convention center. They told me that Disney changed their dress code. Seems like it is ok to have a beard and tattoo if you work for Disney now. I found it very interesting because they were very strict about a lot things. I imagine Disney decided to change with the times.

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

The dress code is wear whatever you are comfy in,loose waist is favourable LOL.
A date hasn't been set yet but Mrs. Bridges will inform me and watch this space.


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

U always have great stories Jan. I am sooooo looking forward to our meet up and I hope James is on his best behaviour. I will bring along preserved jars of fruit for Mrs Bridges to help out with the food.

Garden tidied up today and it was lovely and sunny. I changed the plan for tea and we had scampi, chips and mushy peas for tea. Watched an old Kojak story tonight and really enjoyed it. I can remember my mam drooling over Kojak and I can see why, he was lovely. Also have a box set of it and also The Street of San Francisco. 

My youngest son sent some photos tonight of him and his friend at Las Vegas and then they are visiting the Grand Canyon some time today. Really envious but I will get there one day.

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very exciting holiday for your son Sandra. Will he be visiting Alcatraz if he goes back to San Fransisco.
My son did a tour of it, he said how creepy it was in some areas of the prison. He brought a cap back for Scoty with Alcatraz Warden written on it. He gets lots of comments from people when he wears it.
Oh, I can’t wait for our get together next week, I’ll have to get rummaging around in my wardrobe and find my cocktail dress. Goodness knows if I can still fit into it, I think I may have to wear my whale bone corset underneath to keep everything from falling out. 
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

With my black clip hat from Ireland. I need a new cocktail dress. I don't wear dresses very often. I do have my nieces wedding coming in Feb. I should be able to wear the dress twice. I do have some elegant shawls. Shoes, forget the heels, I would be stumbling into James, and I don't want that to happen. ha 
X, Y, Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You’ll look very chic in your hat Ann and I’m with you, no high heels. Maybe running shoes would be more practical if we’re going to be heading into the garden. Im keen to get my hands on some plums, hope there is plenty to share.
ZA


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Assisted living visit before the convention. A place in Orlando. I got there late for the tour. So I didn’t hear what they were doing. We saw the pool, fitness center and the hair salon. Then went to the 3rd floor to see a room. Outside the door was Ruth’s name. A lady from the church I do activities with on occasion. I knew who Ruth was by the name but I didn’t know she was a resident there. Beautiful room with a view over looking the pool and Orlando. Come to find out Ruth is 99 or could be 100 years old. Great attitude about being there. Plus she walks great. You wouldn’t know her age at all. We had lunch and dessert also. Attached is the dessert photo.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Been very busy haven't you Sandy? I don't see your picture did you forget? Ruth sounds to b a lovely lady.
I haven't decide what I shall wear to the party, must be warm and comfy though...

C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

View attachment 1262645


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Could be the system! Try now.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Darn it I can’t get a photo to post. I will try later


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

*Oops! We ran into some problems.*
The requested page could not be found.

Is this what you see Sandy?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Exercise areas at the assisted living communities is very important. It’s great that there’s a pool there as well Sandy, so much easier to exercise in water. Ruth sounds an amazing lady, I can see why she enjoys living where she does. What were some of the desserts that you had a photo of Sandy ?
F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)




----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Funny Joan I think the dessert just posted. It was like slushy with pudding. I did compliment the chef on the way out. He explained what the dessert was. 
Plus I know of 3 more ladies that stay there. It’s beautiful! Looks more like a resort.
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gee sounds like some place your friend lives in! The chef is almost like our special Mrs. Bridges. Sandy can you remember what the chef said that all went into that dessert? I was wondering what the green thing is sticking out of the dessert glass. It almost looks like my cactus orchid, yet I know it isn't that. 
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Having a look at the green thing in the dessert, I think it could be a mint leaf. Looks very yummy and not too naughty, it has got fresh fruit in it
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I didn't catch up with you all yesterday (Sunday) , got so angry with this perishing slow laptop, turned it off and got on with my blanket-- got loads done as well lol. Also done some cooking, got some mince out of freezer and made 3 dinners to freeze.
The apartments sound very nice Sandy, would you consider living there ? Ruth is an amazing lady for her age.
J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Just below was the menu for the day. We choose 1 of the 3 entrees. See the dessert ingredients. Yes it is a mint leaf. They said there were 3 levels of care. I think Ruth is considered independent care. Especially with the patio and balcony off of her apartment. They have elevators and stairs. If I needed the care and that type of arrangement I would consider it. I do think I like individual apartments on 1 level.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

sandj said:


> Just below was the menu for the day. We choose 1 of the 3 entrees. See the dessert ingredients. Yes it is a mint leaf. They said there were 3 levels of care. I think Ruth is considered independent care. Especially with the patio and balcony off of her apartment. They have elevators and stairs. If I needed the care and that type of arrangement I would consider it. I do think I like individual apartments on 1 level.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I like the look of the menu, each course appeals to me, very nice.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jan sorry your laptop is on a go slow - Have you asked any of the younger members of your family if they can suggest anything to help. Must be very frustrating for you. Did you get the torrential rain and thunderstorms. here we were getting and second lot lightning before the previous thunder had died away!!

Sandy seems as though the gremlins ere having fun and games with your picture yesterday. The dessert did look delicious when I finally saw the picture. 👩‍🍳😊

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keeping busy with lots of jobs and cooking is Jan. I know how much more productive I would be if I wasn’t on my iPad as much as I am. 
Sandy, that’s a good menu, I would choose the salmon from the entree.
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lemon Dill Sauce with Salmon would be my choice. Sandy, do you have any idea how much it costs to live in one those apartments. I visited my old neighbor before she passed, and she lived in a luxury senior apartment. I don't know exactly how much it was because the prices for sure has gone up when I last visited her. 
M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

MMM salmon with dill. I know it says $$$$ on the website. I was surprised that some of the ladies I know were there to live. But I think they lost their spouses and had homes so perhaps they worked it out with them. I think it’s great that they knew each other at church and are together at the same place.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Not that my neighbor got a discount, but I remember her saying it wasn't fair that she had to pay the full amt. She did mention some of the people living there got in on a low housing. The place that she lived in had all the conveniences anyone could want. Probably the same for your friend. 
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Overjoyed Scoty has been given the go ahead to start playing golf again. He saw his specialist yesterday and he wants Scoty to try and be able to bend his knee more and wants to see him again in a month. He’s also booked him in for his other hip to be replaced in January though he could have had it done at the beginning of December. Scoty wants a few weeks of being able to play golf before having the next op. Hopefully our wet weather has gone by tomorrow so that he can play in the veterans comp.
P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Pretty alligator I saw today out by the water. Not to big.

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite scary seeing an alligator I imagine. I don’t suppose people take their pets for walks near there do they Sandy ?
R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Road to Recovery, your Scoty, Good to hear. I wish I could say the same. I am back on the anti-bodies. This morning I woke up with a throbbing toothache. I was lucky that my dentist could take me in to see what was wrong. Nov. 3, I get a root canal. I just can't win it seems like I have been going to doctors since July. I was just started feeling better and I had a lot of catching up to do. I was going to visit my GD who turned 6 on Sep 26. I still have her Birthday Gift I need to give her. We will see once maybe I will get over there sometime this week. 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

So sorry to hear that you are on antibiotics again Ann, plus a sore tooth. Not a pleasant thing, getting root canal treatment but it’s better than losing your tooth. Yes, I agree, you have had a bad run with your health lately, it seems to happen that way with us at times. Don’t fret about catching up with things, it’s never that important, just rest and pace yourself on your good days.
I wonder what Bonnie is up to, hopefully all is well with her and Jim.
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tooth treatment no fun Ann, sorry to hear you are having health problems. Take it easy and pace yourself dear.
Yippee for Scoty, I bet he can't wait to join his mates on the golf course, fingers crossed he can play in the vets. comp.
Brighter day here today, but could be piddling down this afternoon lol. We had bad thunder and lightening on Saturday, weathers gone crazy.
U


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Under the weather a bit lately. Had a rotten sore throat and feel full of cold. This is what happens when we stop wearing the masks. Hopefully, I will be better for our little get together.

I’m off to Newcastle with DH on monday for a few days and back on Saturday 5th November. Crocheting to sort for the journey, it might be a C2C blanket for a friend.

Grand daughters were supposed to come over tomorrow but they are off to London with their dad for the day. I’m glad in a way because I dont want them to pick up this bug. Just hope DH doesn’t get it before we go away.

A quiet day today of knitting the jumper for my Scottish friend then a hat for another friend. I must get the paints sorted for christmas cards. I know I dont want to think of the C word but it will get here no matter what we want.

The ground is saturated with all of this rain.

Got a photo yesterday of my youngest son’s trip to the Grand Canyon. I’m so pleased that he is having a wonderful time. Miss him but I will see him next month when we spend a day together at London.


V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very sorry to hear that you have been under the weather Sandra, hope you improve soon and you and DH have a wonderful holiday. Sounds like your youngest is really enjoying his US holiday. Sorry, I posted my last response out of order! That’s what happens when you don’t keep up with the fast paced kitchen ladies! You go girls!! 

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very sorry you are under the weather Sandra, hope you're better for Mondays trip and DH doesn't catch it, don't want to go passing germs to your friends. I still wear a mask on the bus and when I'm in the stores, not taking any chances with flu or covid, 
More rock cakes in the oven for my hairdresser, she really appreciates them.
Its a lovely morning--- so far, so changeable isn't it, I've swept a lot of leaves up , lots of weeds between the cracks in the path but I've ignored them, have not got the energy to do both lol.
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

We've crossed with our replies Bonnie, lol but here we are and we'll catch up next time-- perhaps lol, maybe one of us will start with --
A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Another day. I hope your son’s trip to the Grand Canyon is fabulous. I saw photos of a bridge that people walk over to see the sights. I know you can take a mule down with a guide. Someone I sort of know did that on a trip and the guide became her husband. Always wanted to see the Grand Canyon. Oh to answer Ann’s question about the alligator. There are dogs all over the community. Sometimes the gators had walked up near the street and into a garage. It was only twice. If you see a gator near the water you would avoid going near it. 
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bad Season for catching the flu & cold viruses. Be Smart like Jan wear your masks. I must admit I don't always wear my mask unless I have to. 
The weather today by us is a rainy dreary day. We were fortunate to have the last three days with plenty of sunshine! 
Bonnie, are you having any trouble with your eyes? Hopefully everything is healing like it should. 
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Can't say it's sunny here either Ann. We did have a bit of sun this morning for the partial eclipse. Hope your tooth is settling down!

We've had our covid and flu vaccines and spend most of our time indoors. Be glad when the spring comes again.

Glad you are ok Bonnie, look after your eyes.

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dear d/inlaw and my son Jim are taking a break with their two dogs in Cornwall, they've hired a holiday cottage, they went last Friday and are staying till next Monday, a lovely break for them both, they work so hard. The weather there is being very kind allowing them to take the dogs for lovely long walks along the beach and countryside.
Best to stay indoors Joan, no neeed to go out unless you have to.
E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Eek, I thought I was losing it, I couldn’t see your message Joan, I found it. Thank you for your note. Everything is well, hopefully my eyes will calm down a bit. I have so much to do and see now that my cataracts are gone! lol I think I’m using my eyes too much Ann, need to slow down a bit! lol
Nice holiday for Jim, DIL and the dogs Jan, hope the weather is good. ☀☀
The weather is certainly up and down at this time of the year. Got our reminder for jab #5 tomorrow. 
Jan, are you having problems getting your messages again? I thought I’s stop in see and there were lots that I was notified or got any Alerts. Very strange!

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Five Booster Shots are schedule for us next Tuesday. I hope I don't have any complications taking it. Bonnie, Joan & I think Jan had hers, it is good to see we have been keeping up with our shots. I don't know about the others did you all have your booster shots for COVID? 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Got my 4th booster in August but we haven’t been notified about a 5th one. Scoty took a Covid test yesterday as he was very snuffly and sneezing but it was negative thankfully. I think it was hayfever as a zirtac tablet eased it. No golf for him today the weather is just too bad, even for him. High winds and rain and high alerts for flooding again in some areas. This rain is never ending, we go from droughts to floods, the farmers just can’t win, who would want their job.
Jan, your son and DIL must be having a wonderful time in Cornwall and especially having the great weather too.
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

High Hopes Scoty is having to get out on the golf course, poor guy! In the meantime, he needs to do his exercises at home to bend his knees. Soon the rain should stop. 
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I agree Ann, those exercises are very important. He’s been going on his exercise bike a few times each day as well as doing the others.
How are you feeling today, I hope you are taking things easy. Have you got a weeks worth of antibiotics ?
J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Just funny. This dachshund my sister has likes people. She will roll over on her back until you pet her. 

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keep seeing a man in my town walking 4 dachshunds, they look so cute. One day I will stop the car and go and chat to him. Molly loves having her tummy rubbed too. When we recently took her to the beach there was an elderly man and Molly threw herself on her back in front of him for a tummy rub. He said it had made his day which was lovely as he did look a bit lonely.
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lovely little dogs dachshunds, my late Auntie kept miniature dachshunds and bred them a couple times. What a shame Scoty can't go to his golf. I hope he can go soon. The weather is just not as it should be - in spite of all the rain we've had we are still in a drought situation with hosepipe ban in place!! Bonnie take care of your eyes, I'm sure you are doing what you are told. I don't know if I shall ever have cataract surgery as I have Macular degeneration. Lovely break for son and dil Jan.

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Mac. Deg. Joan I have it in my right eye, I had both cataracts done a few years ago, and the M.D was already there, so if you need to have yours done maybe it will be possible/ I can see well with my left eye, but when I close that eye and look at anything it's just a blur, the only way I can describe it ,it's like tunnel vision. I also have 'dry eye' why it's called that is daft, because with that condition the eyes are always watering !!
I would have a dachshund if I was younger, I love them, I keep trying to persuade Jim to buy one because he likes them too.
Bonnie I still don't get alerts or anything in my inbox about this game, the only way I find out is by clicking on old messages grrr.
Sue our weather seems to be like yours, good one day not so good the next.
N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Not great weather coming later today —- rain! ☔☔ I guess I’ll be joining everyone else with awful weather. Thanks Joan and Jan, I am doing what I’m supposed to with my eyes but I think until I get my “real” glasses in January I’ll have to be careful. lol I can see distance perfectly and everything is very bright and sharp. WOW! Sorry you have Macular Degeneration Joan, it must be horrible. Jan, I think everyone I know says they don’t understand why they call it “dry eye”, very strange. I think dachshunds are so sweet too. I haven’t seen many people walking them in my neighbourhood, mostly larger dogs. They used to call them sausage or wiener dogs! lol A real shame that Scoty can’t get out to play golf. I hope he gets to play soon. Sue, I hope you get your #5 jab notification soon. Wonder when we’ll get #6? Ann, I hope you are feeling better soon and the antibiotics are working., very frustrating trying to get yourself back to good health. Sandy, I’m happy I didn’t see any gators when I was in Florida! Archie loves tummy rubs too, he’s such a suck. lol Jan, I started get notifications in my inbox again, it seems to be hit and miss, don’t know why? Well, don’t worry, we’ll be checking on you if we don’t hear from you.

O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh nasty thing Mac Deg, I have it in both eyes and dry eye. I find I have to use a magnifier more and more. I also watch what colours I can knit., but hey ho there are far worse things.
Sorry you now have the rain Bonnie. It's still mild here though. I'm sure will be much better when you get your proper glasses.

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Only got one more c2c blanket to finish, that will make it the 6th , -- that makes one each as an heirloom for my 6 great grandies. All the size of a single bed, just to use as a throw for when they are older.
I've really enjoyed making them, my grand daughters have told me to keep them to give as an extra present at Christmas. By the way, all my grands have kept theirs and still use them lol, they even went to uni. with them lol.
When I was talking about my macula degeneration I forgot to say I had injections in the eye to help cure it, but after 8 treatments it was decided by the opthalmic surgeon it wasn't working in my case. At least he tried.
P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Patience Joan, something I don’t really have. lol Macular Degeneration must be very frustrating for you. I can’t imagine using a magnifier and watching colours for your knitting. I guess rain is better than snow. lol Jim bought a new snow shovel yesterday —- bright yellow and Made in Canada 🇨🇦! lol I’m sure once I have the laser and get proper glasses, I’ll be fine, thank you Joan. I know Jan has posted, so we have crossed again! lol We have to stop meeting like this! lol

Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quaint things I shall be knitting as I can't distinguish between pink and yellow. I shall Be knitting yellow pigs and pink ducklings!!!   Good job Dave can put me right.

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really strange Joan because I can't distinguish pink from yellow, I once commented on Lauras pretty yellow scarf, it was pink lol--.At least Jim won't lose his snow shovel Bonnie, good to know where it was made, we usually get 'made in China' don't we.
S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Strange for sure Jan that you and Joan both confuse yellow and pink, I wonder why those two colours? Laura’s yellow scarf that was pink. Funny with pink ducklings and yellow pigs, thank goodness for Dave. BTW, Joan, how is Dave doing after his cataract surgery? Yes Jan, Jim will be able to see his shovel and I agree, everything is always made in China! 

T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

There are sometimes bear sightings in the area too. A near by church has a little pond area and a bear was near it. They had a sigh up about the bear being hear by. Someone said he probably came from the Ocala area which is miles away. The gator was more then a baby.
U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

U sound like you are living in the wilderness Sandy. Lots of wildlife in Florida? We have had a coyote problem here —- coming right up to people and biting. They have no fear of people. Not good.

V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Very unlikely the wilderness. Unfortunately they built a lot of new homes plus apartments. All near a bike trail. That was originally train tracks many years ago. A near by town is really built up with stores and new places to live. Florida is a big state but I really don’t know how much population it can handle. The photos of Sanibel island from the hurricane look awful.
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very scary having all those wild critters, the only scary wild thing we have is a snake and that's an Adder--- There's a myth that a beast roams on Bodmin Moor, that moor is down Jeannies neck of the woods, there has never been a sighting of it though.Bodmin Moor became a centre of purported sightings after 1978, with occasional reports of mutilated slain livestock; *the alleged panther/ leopard-like black cats of the same region came to be popularly known as the Beast of Bodmin Moor*.

In British folklore, the Beast of Bodmin Moor, is a phantom wild cat purported to live in Cornwall, South West Britain. Wikipedia
W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Well that explains the wildlife Sandy —- the poor critters were forced from their homes with all the building. They have no place to go. 😥 That is what basically happened here in the north end of the city where they were able to build —- they also forced the wildlife to find a new home. Very sad to see the pics of Sanibel Island after the hurricane. I wish them luck with rebuilding.
I wonder if Jeannie has ever seen the Beast of Bodin Manor? That was very interesting 
Jan —- the wiki piece on the beast. It certainly takes all kinds and you are lucky if you only have to worry about snakes. It is amazing what “pets” people keep. A few years ago we had “The IKEA monkey”, it was a banned pet but somebody took it to IKEA dressed in a fur coat and it got loose. In the end it was taken away and the owner went to court on charges.

XYZ or A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Around here we only get feral foxes they are a pain because they dig up plants and leave their mess. I don't think the are dangerous but they will kill birds. Scotland has deer red squirrels and wild cats https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scottish_wildcat they are beautiful... We have seen them all.
Bonnie Dave has recovered well from his cataract surgery thank you and has his new prescription glasses

B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Best to keep your eyes open for the feral foxes 🦊 Joan. I’m sure they make a mess and the poor birds having to watch for them. We have some red squirrels but mostly black and grey, they drive Jim crazy trying to keep them out of the garden. The wild cats are beautiful and I’m sure they appreciate being left alone. Great news that Dave is doing well after his cataract surgery and has his new glasses.

C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Cause those wild cats look like big cats! Thanks for sharing that photo Joan.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Definitely big cats Sandy. we were lucky to see some at a breeding centre where they were kept wild to release the kittens back into wild. They spent most of their time hidden from the public gaze...

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Everything Halloween. I keep seeing webs with spiders on front lawns. They do look kind of cool! 


F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Fun to see how people have their yards decorated for Halloween!! 🎃🎃
To the ladies in Britain —- do your clocks go back this weekend?

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Going to the denture clinic with Scoty today, how exciting is that, haha. He’s having a fitting for some new bottom dentures as his old ones are a bit loose. I keep expecting them to come flying out of his mouth one of these days. He turns 70 next Tuesday so a nice gift for himself, remember I got hearing aids on my 70th birthday  Ahh the luxury of reaching the great 70 plus he’s got a free shingles jab to look forward to. 
H


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

How I would hate to live where there are things like alligators and crocs. I hate to see them on the TV. I was out on my walk a few years back and I saw an adder and it scared the life out of me. I turned around and went home. I’m not keen on spiders either. I can tolerate mice but hate rats. Have bad memories from childhood relating to rats.

Sue, hope all goes well for Scoty at the denture clinic. We havent much in the way of decorations around here for Halloween yet. 

My cold is on the move and hopefully I will be fully recovered for monday when we go away. I just hope that DH doesn‘t have it by then. 

Jumper finished and just need to sew it together. I amused myself this afternoon by painting some terracotta pots to cheer them up. DH said he liked them.

Not tired tonight so here I am at nearly 1am. No word from my youngest son over the last couple of days but I am sure he and his friend are having a great time. Well, night night and hope you are all well.

I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I hope you are able to get some sleep Sandra and your cold is gone by the time you go away. Sounds like you have been busy —- painting the terra cotta pots and finishing the jumper. Night, night! I hope you hear from your son soon, he must be really enjoying his trip! 
Sue, what a birthday present for Scoty, Ihope all goes well with his new dentures. Boy, you and Scoty sure like practical birthday gifts —- you getting your hearing aids and Scoty bottom dentures! lol
Jim and I got our #5 jab today —- so far, so good —- arms are still attached! I hope you get your notifications soon too.

J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Jam or Jelly. I do have some cactus candy. Gonna have to try some. 

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Cactus Candy – A Treat from the Deserts of Arizona (junkfoodblog.com) 
Kind of a Rush, it says first you get the real sweet taste and then the tangy pear taste. Sandy since you have them, what do you think of the candy? 
L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Like to know also Sandy! Where did you get them?


M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

MMM Try Amazon, it was a gift. I have seen it on there. When I lived out west it was popular. I haven’t tried it yet. It’s been a while since I had some.
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice to know that I am not the only one enjoying the senior years like Sue and Scoty. Is it the older we get our adventure of the day is visiting the health field. With a little help with the doctors and dentist we can still hear with our hearing aids, we can still enjoy our favorite foods with our dental work, we can still see with our glasses or cataract surgery. I thought this poem was funny at one time and now it hits too close to home. Yet we go on, it's better than the alternative at least that's what they say.
*Dr. Seuss Golden Years Poem*
*I cannot see
I cannot pee
I cannot chew
I cannot screw
My memory shrinks
My hearing stinks
No sense of smell
I look like hell
My body’s drooping
Have trouble pooping
The Golden Years have come at last
The Golden Years can kiss my ass*

I didn't mean to offend anyone by this poem, I was more or less thinking about myself. The poem just got stuck in my head for some reason. It is supposed to be Funny!!!
Time for me to go to bed, seniors like myself need to sleep when they can. 
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh that’s hilarious Ann, sounds like me with the only difference being that I pee too much
Scoty didn’t get to have a denture fitting, he was just asked a few questions and had his existing dentures examined. His next appointment will be in January and that’s when he will get the impressions done. The denture man said he will need both top and bottom sets so Scoty is happy with that. Because he’s going through the public health system, they are only costing just under $400. Yes Ann, our calendar is full of exciting things, doctors, specialists, I even had a visit from a Continence nurse the other week. Since then I’ve been receiving lots of free pad samples in the mail. The first package that arrived I thought I had won a prize from the magazine puzzles. 
Oh, the perks of getting older
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Poem made me laugh Ann, very true.I also laughed when you said you thought you'd won a prize when your' pee pad samples' came in the post Sue, at least you'll be prepared next time you need one. Must admit I always wear one when I go out.
Saw on the news this morning, Shell have made profits of 8 BILLION £'s in 3 months, thats b**%%rd obscene, they should be ashamed to admit it.And the government can't do a thing about it.
Q


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Quite a busy day yesterday. Doctors for blood results and then in the afternoon we go to the mobile library in the village and on to a neighbour for coffee and chin wag. All ok at the Docs.

No sign of a wild cat here, only me when my veggies fail! Just planted garlic in the salad bed outside the door. I love pulling that up in the summer.

How mild the weather is down here. My dahlias are still in full bloom and are glorious. I get a vase full every other week. Roast pork loin dinner today. Got a bargain at Aldi.

Treated myself to a lovely pair of trousers in Edinburgh Wool Shop. Like jeans but more linen like to look at. I've also had a haircut at a new hairdresser at our Garden Centre. My old hairdresser retired, and the replacement made me look awful. Very pleased with the new lady and it was £12 cheaper. An embarrassing moment as I hold my hearing aids and glasses whilst she washes and cuts it and I noticed that when I got home later, I had lost the batteries. At 4. o'clock I got a phone call to say she had found my batteries when she was sweeping up to go home. I told her I had got loads of batteries and to just throw them in the bin for me. Never mind, could have been worse - it could have been my teeth. 


R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Replacing a regular hairdresser is sometimes hard to do. I remember when I was looking for a new one. The one I was trying out she insisted that I do my hair her way and I wasn't Happy. Then this woman walked in I pointed to her that's how I want my hair. Little did I know the woman that I pointed out was a hairdresser. I was able to talk with that woman. That woman happened to be my hairdresser now for the past 20 some years. I hate the thought if she ever retires. It is so nice all I have to do is make an appointment and let her do her thing. The woman, my hairdresser sure knows what looks Best with me. 
Jeannie, you have me laughing "it could have been my teeth" I had a laugh at the Beauty shop one time when I couldn't find my eyeglasses. My hairdresser was doing another woman's hair. After we looked and looked without any luck. She said that she would finish the other woman's hair and then finish looking. When the other woman sat down in her chair. She told Kim I need different glasses. I just can't seem to see very well with these on. Wait a minute those are my glasses, no wonder you can't see out of them. 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Such funny stories from Jeannie and Ann. I’m known for losing my reading glasses, they’re usually sitting on my head. Scoty nearly lost his bottom dentures on the fire recently. His gums were sore so he hadn’t been wearing the bottom set and had put them in a tissue. Later on he was having a tidy up near his recliner and grabbed the tissue amongst other things ready to throw them on the fire. I jokingly said , I hope they’re not your teeth and he froze in mid action, just metres from the wood fire. 
Jeannie I love dahlias, you are so lucky to grow them. I’m seeing a lot of azaleas, some are beautiful shades of pink. I’ve tried growing them in the garden but the wildlife keep eating them.
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The Azaleas to me is the most beautiful flower, yet I can't grow them. One year Art & I went South to the Carolina's. The azaleas were like bushes. Sue, I wonder if there is something that you can put on them to keep the wildlife away.
Oh, my goodness you were alert with Scoty dentures. He must have given you extra XO that night.
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U seem to have done very well with the Dahlias Jeannie - do you store them for the winter or leave in the ground? They make good cut flowers, are they hard to grow? 
Had a rough day yesterday, woke up at 3am and didn't get back to sleep. I was going to have a nap after Sainsburys delivery between 1-2pm they finally turned up at 5o'c. I ache all over and have a lousy sore throat and lost my voice. I did a covid test - negative...

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very sorry to hear about your sore throat Joan, I bet you are in for a cold although I hope I'm wrong.Honey and lemon at the ready just in case.
Dahlias are so pretty and lots of various ones, Jeannie you are very lucky to still have some blooms this late in the year.
That was late having your grocery delivery Joan, especially as you were expecting it earlier, hope you get chance to have a nice long nap this afternoon. Take care and hope you don't get poorly. (hugs) 
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Well It's a good job I don't drink alcohol because I have a raging thirst, I'd be well merry!! lol I've plenty of soothing honey and I've had a nap this afternoon and there will be something simple for dinner. Dahlias are lovely, thought I might try them for cutting

Sue, you and Scoty sure know how to treat each other for "big" birthdays.

X


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

About the Dahlias Joan, my father-in-law gave me some baby ones that he had grown, and I have had them in the ground for at least 10 years now. They are lovely huge yellow flowers - so cheerful in a long vase. I have never touched them and all I do is feed and water and I go out every day and dead head them and chuck the heads behind the bush. I cut them down when the frost gets at it, but other than that they look after themselves. In fact, mine are only in about 6 inches of soil as my garden at the front was all hard core when we arrived, as it was where the cows came through to be milked when this was a farm.

Sausage, egg and chips for tea. yum.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful front garden you must have Jeannie with those lovely yellow dahlias. We visited City Park here in Launceston a couple of years back and they had all sizes and colours, so beautiful. I think my granddad may have grown some though he was mainly a veggie grower. He grew all sorts of things but I can remember his cabbages and cauliflowers were huge. 
Joan, hope you are soon feeling better, maybe get some Fishermens Friends for your throat, they have so many flavours nowadays. My favourites are the blackcurrant ones.
C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Charlie Brown The great pumpkin. I guess it’s only live streamed and not on TV. Always fun to watch Charlie Brown.
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Don’t think I’ve seen Charlie Brown for a long time. Is this a movie with the pumpkin ? This year we are being encouraged to carve out a pineapple for Halloween, rather than a pumpkin. I suppose it’s to help our farmers who have been doing it tough. I might have a go if I can buy a pineapple from our local store. When I lived in Queensland I used to grow pineapples, they take nearly 3 years to fruit but well worth the wait.
E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Every wish for a speedy recovery Joan! Hope you’re feeling better soon. 🥰🥰 Always loved watching the Charlie Brown Specials —- It’s the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown!! 🎃🎃
Sorry, I don’t have much luck with any kind of flowers —- love to admire what everyone else grows. Sue, that is a long time for pineapples to come to fruit! I think it would be a great way to help your farmers. If you do a pumpkin, please take a pic! 

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

First of all, Joan I hope you don't have the cold I had but I didn't have a sore throat. I also tested negative to COVID twice. Drink as much water as you can. I drank hot water along with tea or a little coffee. I put Gatorade with a large glass of water. I try drinking a gallon a day but never quite made it, always a 2or 3 cups away from making a gallon. The purpose of the water was to flush the germs out of me. Plus, I saw two different doctors the first one gave me antibodies along with inhaler that wasn't working the second doctor gave me more antibodies and steroids. After three weeks I started feeling better. Until I got a toothache now, I am back on antibodies. Thursday, I get a root canal. 
Joan do like Jan said instead of the alcohol, the warm water & honey should help you. I know it isn't fun being down but soon you will be feeling like your old self. 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Good advice for Joan from Ann but knowing Joan she will already be doing the right things to get better. 
It’s been a lovely Spring day today and hallelujah, Scoty made it to golf. He was a bit apprehensive at first with not playing for a few weeks but he said he did ok and enjoyed the game.
I’ve been working in the garden today, digging up potatoes, I found quite a few. Apparently there’s a potato shortage due to the farmers not getting their crops in on time because of the weather. 
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Having a tough time are the farmers, if it's not drought it's floods they have to contend with.
Sue , it's good to hear Scotys had a game with his golf mates, I hope Molly joined in the fun -lol.
Good luck at the dentist on Thursday Ann. Not nice but better than losing the tooth.
Joan I hope you feel a bit better today, there's lots of bugs floating around lately, Laura and her family have had a tummy bug, My son Andy and his wife have had bad colds-- not covid thankfully.
I


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

I just popped in because we are off to Newcastle for a week on monday and I am so looking forward to it. Visit some friends and see the band, Squeeze (Cool for cats) on tuesday night. A ride on the train on wednesday to Hexham and maybe go to the coast for a day as well. Back next saturday. 
My cold has lifted, thank goodness but it was a really bad one with severe headaches and sore throat.
Take care everyone and catch up when I get back. Be good! Happy Halloween and all that!

J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Joan, hope you are feeling better today, I know you are taking care of yourself and there seems to be so many different bugs around now as Jan’s family members have picked up. Good luck with your trip to the dentist Ann, I know you’ll sail through the procedure. Sandra, have a wonderful holiday, it sounds like you and DH are in for a fun time. I’m sure Scoty was happy to be back on the golf course Sue, did he have any problems with his knee swelling? It won’t be long till he’s back playing every day and maybe taking the lovely Molly along so she can get some attention. lol

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kicking your heels up again Sandra with Cool for cats, you'll have a lovely time I'm sure. Glad you are over your horrid cold and are able to visit your friends.

L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Large price increases everywhere Sue! Jim picked up three 50 lb. bags of potatoes at the market last week —- they have gone up $5.00 per bag to $30.00, last year they were $25.00! We grew about 35 lb. this year, small crop. It is fun when you dig up the potatoes, ours had a low yield this year. 😥 I noticed that this week one grocery store is selling broccoli per pound not per crown. What next?

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Makes us wonder where/when these price increase are going to end Bonnie, I can understand a few pence being added to certain items, but just as an example milk has gone up 50p for a 2 pint bottle, and bread is sky high. But we need these and other products, so have to look happy and pay up. 
We will all be skinny minnies with all these cut backs lol. Joking apart, I'm giving nothing up, I like my food too much. So far gin and my favourite Southern Comfort have stayed affordable especially when I find special offers he he.
N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Looks like good weather today. Just wondering if Halloween is big in other countries? What kind of treats do the kids get?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My area isn't big on Halloween so I don't get any kids knocking my door, I'm glad really because without sounding like 'scrooge', I am not a fan of it. Lots of places make a big thing of it by decorating hedges with 'spider web' stuff and big plastic spiders and making pumpkin lanterns, the kids dress up and wear ugly masks, they knock on doors and are given sweets
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Not a fan of trick or treating either, we don't get any children knocking on doors in this area, Sandy.

O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Not too many kids in my neighbourhood go trick or treating. I usually average between 30-35. I love to see the little ones coming to the door, they are so sweet and don’t really know what they are doing! lol Quite a few homes are decorated this year. When I went out yesterday there was this 10-15 foot skeleton on the front yard of one house! lol It seems that since the pandemic people have gotten into decorating more at Halloween. The kids here get all sorts of candy —- chips, chocolate bars, gum, licorice and just about everything else you can think of! lol
A couple years I gave out cans of pop to the older ones and they were thrilled. They are usually finished here by 7:30 at the latest! 

O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Oh that isn’t bad 30-35 kids. I’m probably going to a church tomorrow who is having Halloween activities and people can dress up. 
P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Picked your costume yet Sandy? So many choices now and it seems like everyone is trying to outdo the next. lol Have fun tomorrow and let us know how it goes. 🎃🎃

Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Quite funny. I never dress up for Halloween. I do like to see the costumes.
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really envious of Sandra, sounds like she’s going to have an amazing week away. You enjoy the concert too Sandra, you can have a dance to the band maybe ? I love that song, Cool for Cats but I didn’t know who sang it.
Yes, Jan and Bonnie, Scoty enjoyed his game of golf and his new knee gave him no pain at all. His other knee was painful though but he overcame it until he got home and then was looking for sympathy.
I shall put up a photo of my Halloween monster, hope it doesn’t scare everyone too much
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Scoty, the stuff that gives you nightmares 
Just realised, the hair matches his beard 
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

That is cool! 🤩

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U are Scary, Scoty! Did you dress up just for Fun or were you scaring the little kids coming to your door for trick or treating??? Poor little Molly probably didn't even recognize you. 
Good Game of Golf, in no time you will be your old self out on the golf course like you used to do with less pain. 
V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very good costume Scoty!! Yes, the beard matches the hair. 🎃🎃 lol Looks like your monster needs to make a trip to the dentist Sue!! lol That’s great that Scoty had no trouble with his new knee after playing golf. It does sound like Sandra is going to have a fabulous time on her holiday! Enjoy your week away Sandra!! 🥰🥰

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

We bought the mask from the supermarket last week, $8 a bargain  I suggested he got it to scare his pals who he FaceTimes every Friday. They loved it and said the same as you Bonnie about the teeth. Just as well he’s getting some new dentures 
Its funny but Molly wasn’t even fazed, she wagged her tail at him and brought her toy pig to him.
Maybe I should send him out trick or treating on Halloween, he might scare the kids into handing over their goodies ( only joking ).
XYZA


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

You are funny Sue, wanting to send Scoty out trick or treating! lol Yes, with those teeth, you would definitely need new dentures!! That’s good that Molly isn’t fazed with the mask, Scotty’s friends were probably surprised with his new “look”! lol Nice to have some fun once in awhile, isn’t it? 

ZA


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A nasty day here for Halloween it's been pouring with rain since I got up at 7.30 and it's still raining at 9.30! I wanted to plant some daffodil and tulip bulbs today. 
Sue, I wouldn't like to meet Scoty up a dark alley wearing that mask! 😱 Glad he finally ot to play golf though.

B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Bring an umbrella tomorrow for Halloween the weather people are saying. 😥🎃☔
I hope they are wrong. Maybe you’ll get to plant your tulip and daffodil bulbs tomorrow Joan. Hope you are feeling better. No rain here —- yet.

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Been smiling at Scotty in his mask, what a fright anyone would get meeting him up a dark alley.
Joan, we have the same pouring rain here, it's dull this morning -10.00 am but looks as if it might brighten up later. Hope you manage to get your bulbs planted soon.
C


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Clearly very scary Scotty! Love it and that would scare the kids, haha!

Really dull and cloudy here this morning, just finishing off the last of the packing and then we set off soon tomorrow morning. My youngest son is having a great time in USA and looking forward to seeing him next month.

I finished the jumper for my friend at Scotland - just hope he likes it and it fits ok. I’m going to parcel it up ready for sending when we get back.

D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Darn rain and hope it doesn’t ruin the Halloween festivities. Here it seems cloudy. Lovely jumper!
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Delightful jumper Sandra, you work is outstanding, I hope it fits-- I'm sure it will and he'll love it. Is he a born and bred Scotsman ?
Glad your lovely boy is enjoying his travels.
Have a lovely time next week. xx
E


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Eeeee thank you for all the kind words. My friend was actually born at Leicester Jan. So a Leicester lad, through and through. His wife was born at Edinburgh and they met at university there many years ago. Now living in the Borders but they used to rent a flat in the heart of Edinburgh back in the days when they met. Yes, my youngest is having the time of his life, thankfully he keeps in touch with lovely photos and texts. Catch up with you all when I get back. No hanky panky! 😂 

F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fun and games for all Sandra, enjoy yourself on your trip. Lovely jumper for your friend, was it on big needles? Your son will have plenty to tell you next time you meet, won't he?

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good gracious!!! Just had a text from Mrs. Bridges to say,'' I have been dismissed from the kitchen for stealing James' plums and Freds rhubarb, the party has to be cancelled because James is taking me on a cruise because he's been dismissed too for using the Roller for his own use.''-- Now what do you girls make of that ? I often wondered why they spent so much time in the garden shed, nudge nudge wink wink.
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Halloween will be colorful and nice weather by us! I have plenty for everyone what asst. I do have. mini candy bars, peanut butter cups, Twizzlers twists, Tootsie pops, and small stuff toys. For the ones who want to stay healthy apples. Gracie and her mom came over yesterday. She helped Art outside doing the leaves. When she came in, she made apple dumplings. She is growing up to some efficient young woman at the age of 12. 
I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I think Mrs. Bridges had a real nerve dismissing you from the kitchen Jan —- not a a very good reason in my book! Have a wonderful time on the cruise with James, I guess I won’t be going to the party if you’re not going! Ann, nice to be prepared for the kiddos, sounds like you have lots. The kids do grow up fast, don’t they? Sandra, have a wonderful holiday and your jumper looks super. Well done!! I love the colours. It will be nice to catch up with your son when you get back. Did your weather clear up Joan? Our weather was great today, sunny and the leaves are starting to fall more every day! 🍁🍁🍂🍂☀☀

J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Just saw the Disney princesses today. It was busy!


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)




----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kind of you to take a picture and share with us. Very pretty princess!

We had beautiful weather for Halloween I sat outside from 3:30pm until almost 6:30 pm. Halloween hours was 4 until 7. I really thought once it was getting dark then it was time to shut down. That's why at 6:30 I shut off the lights and I wasn't the only one. I counted the pieces of candy which 174 kids went through. I had a feeling I had more because I didn't count the little toys which could mean I had close to 200 kids. The toys were the number one hit. The tootsie pops (suckers) were second choice. I should have dog treats; it seems like every family had a dog walking with them. There was a family of four that were dressed in huge dinosaur outfits. They sure were cute marching down the sidewalk. 
L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Lovely pic of the princesses Sandy. You had Halloween tonight Ann? Sounds like you had lots of trick or treaters and good weather too! Ours is tomorrow evening!


M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Mrs. Bridges and James were dismissed Bonnie, not me, so I think you must have mis-read , it was I who she sent that text to saying she was dismissed, I 'm just the organiser, But there you are if Mrs. Bridges was found stealing James plums and Freds rhubarb she deserved to be sacked Now we'll just have to wait for another head of kitchen, it could be Flo Higgins who lives up the road, she's a very good housekeeper and cook
N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Now I’m happy Jan, I was busy yesterday so I probably did misread your note! Yay, Flo Higgins sounds like a wonderful replacement for Mrs. Bridges! Do you have a replacement in mind for James yet? Please keep us posted!

O


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Oh, what a beautiful sweater Sandra. Such a big project I know, when I do one for Richard, it takes forever. Well done - I hope he loves it.

I'm still enjoying my scrapghan, and it is looking lovely. It's not just scraps, it is all my plain coloured acrylic that I have gathered over years. It's nice to make a dent in my stash, so I can go and buy more.

Something and chips for dinner.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Projects like the jumper takes me months to do, Sandra is a whiz it seems like whatever she does. Not only it seems like she is fast, but she does quality work. Jeannie it's always fun when we can find a project to clean up our stash. I do think of projects to do but it seems like I am knitting slower and slower, and it takes me forever to even finish one project. I started making little pumpkins from the left-over wool I had. So far, I was able to finish one. ha
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite a beautiful jumper Sandra, I love that yarn and the colours are so lovely. Have a happy holiday.
Jeannie what size needles are you using for your scrapghan, it’s such a good idea to use up some of your stash. I should do the same as I’ve got heaps of yarn, lots from the $2 shop.
So disappointing that our party is no longer on, Im surprised at Mrs. bridges getting her hands on James’s plums. I knew she had a thing about Fred’s rhubarb, sounds like she was getting a tad greedy.
Ann, you must be happy with the turnout for Halloween, the kids must love you.
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really surprised we all are Sue, I always thought Mrs. Bridges was such a god fearing woman, but, you can never judge a book by it's cover you know .Flo Higgins starts her replacement next Monday, she is married with 6 children ranging from 2yrs old so the eldest might come to help out when Flo is busy with functions for the lady of the manor. I'm not sure but I heard on the grapevine that her husband has gone off with another woman !! I think she's well rid of him.
Well that's the latest gossip.
It's a very windy morning with rain clouds looming, washing is in the machine, it'll have to dry in the spare bedroom on the clothes airer.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sunshine Today thru Thursday, then watch out raining and cold weather predicted. Need to finish cleaning up the yard of leaves. Gracie helped us on Saturday but had a little accident. She looked behind her to see if the sweeper was full of leaves. All sudden she felt little pieces of wood flying above her. She hit the archway with the lawn tractor. That was the end of that, yesterday Art & I took it down and burn most of it in the fire pit. She thought for sure we were going to yell instead we were grateful that she didn't get hurt. 

Don't you think we should give Mrs. Bridges another chance? Sounds like Flo Higgins has her hands full with her kids and taking care of the Manor. 
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank goodness Gracie came to no harm, poor girl I bet she thought she'd be in trouble.She's a good girl to help get rid of the leaves.
I don't think Flo Higgins will last a week out, too much for her, looking after all those kids and working in the kitchen. We will have to wait and see, maybe one of you gals know of somebody who could apply for the job if she leaves.
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U don't think we could take turns in the kitchen preparing meals. I am good at take-outs. ha Tomorrow night Art and I are going to take in the Mystery meal. Last week we had meatloaf, mashed potatoes and cream green beans. The chef is always so nice to nice. He comes out of the kitchen and checks up on us. I asked him last week what he has cooking for this week's Mystery Meal. He thought maybe he would make Cajun shrimp. How about it I can have a takeout of Cajun shrimp or broasted chicken and all the trimmings. Let me know and I will put the order in for Wed. 
V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very ticked off, I wrote a post with the letter “U” and the site was under maintenanc, check back later and they deleted it!! Anyway, the weather is gorgeous today, sunny and mid 60’s! Too bad it wasn’t like this last night —- rain part way through, we only had 16 kiddos! 🎃😥
Glad that Gracie wasn’t hurt on Saturday when helping with the leaves Ann. Jeannie, good luck with using yarn from your stash. Hope you use up a lot. 🧶🧶
Maybe Flo Higgins will work out in the kitchen, she might enjoy being away from her house with all those kids. Guess we’ll have to wait and see. 

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

With those few kids, you could have easily given more than one piece of candy. I had one wise cracker of kid when I was filling my basket with more candy. He said, " I like what you have, I will hold bag and then you can dump it all in mine". I don't think so I was running short like it was, and I had to gather more from the house. Kids Everyone are so Different! 
X, Y, Z


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

You never know how many kids you’ll get. 🎃🎃 If the rain had held off a bit longer we would have had more. Some kids are very greedy and think it is smart to say those types of things. Everyone was very polite and thanked me for their treats. 

ZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

All the heavy rain in the evening spoilt it for the kiddos trick or treats, so I didn't get any, so I'm afraid I'll have to eat the goodies I was going to give them if they knocked my door ,lol.
Not a good idea Ann for us to take turns in the kitchen, but I'm sure you are good with take-outs, LOL--- far too busy with our knitting/crochet.
If we do have a get together we'll all chip in and get outside caterers, there's a lady I know who would do us a good deal, very reliable she is too. She makes amazing cakes.
B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Best to have our party catered to Jan, I agree. Too much to worry about getting there and bringing food too! Enjoy your sweets! The kiddos don’t know what they missed! lol 🎃🎃

C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Candy or cake? Saw some Halloween cupcakes! Can’t believe it’s the month of November!
D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Days are moving very quickly Sandy. 

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everyone should have Christmas on their minds because before you know it will be here. Knitting and crocheting for the holidays should be started if you want it done on time. I seem to be always late with everything. I received a swap pkg. the other day which really started me thinking about Christmas. I received two ornaments. 
F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Food critic Julie Powell passed away. She blogged about Julia Child recipes. They made it into a movie a few years ago. She was young! I saw the movie.

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gee was she young 49, I also saw the movie at the theater. 

Julie Powell, author of "Julie & Julia," dies at 49 (msn.com)
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Had a great day yesterday, it was Scoty’s 70th birthday. We weren’t going to go out as it was also the Melbourne Cup day ( annual horse race ) and all the clubs/ restaurants are busy and noisy catering for the punters. Our dear neighbour invited us over to her place for afternoon tea, she also invited our other good neighbours from the back of our place. There was even a birthday cake for Scoty which we all enjoyed. We were so full that we didn’t need dinner later.
Today is lovely and sunny which is good, Scoty has gone to golf. He hasn’t taken Molly as he’s playing 18 holes which is a bit too much for her. She’s currently sat on my knee, fast asleep.
I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I’m loving all this sunshine too Sue, it feels so lovely. ☀☀ A lovely time for Scoty’s 70th Birthday —- Happy Birthday Scoty! 🎂🎂 What a lovely idea your neighbour had, a small get together for Scoty’s special day! Yes, 18 holes might be a bit much for Molly, good that you have some company! lol
Off to bed now! zzzzzzzzzzzz

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jans sending Scoty a big hug for his b/day, how lovely of your neighbours to lay on a tea party for him, AND cake, he's a lucky lad.
It's alovely sunny morning here, but the wind is cold,I love these sort of days.
I'm having a play around with text colours, -- I quite like the yellow or orange.
Eighteen holes would've been a bit too much for Molly, best to stay home with Mummy.
K


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Klicking around the colours Jan, lots of fun! I also like the orange and yellow.

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Looking for Joan, I hope she and Dave are alright.
M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Me too Jan. I hope both Joan and Dave are okay.

N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Neat! On the old KP you had to type in HTML. This is easy. Hope it’s a great November 2nd! Autumn is here! 🎃

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

O Sandy, I like your colours except the BLUE, it's a bit hard for me to see, the poor old eyes ain't as sharp as they were lol.
November is sure making itself known with the wind rain and early morning fog. But that's what we in the UK expect.
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Poured with rain yesterday and we had to go out to collect dave's new hearing aids!!
Are you typing on a dark background? i've had switch to dark as I couldn't read any of it. Sorry to be a party pooper!
Happy Birthday Scoty although it's probably the day after now...
Jan, How about Mrs Beeton for special occasions I should think she is straight as a die.

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quiggling about with colours Joan, sorry you had trouble reading them. Back to normal now and glad you are both ok. Hope Dave gets on alright with his new aids, are they the same as yoyrs Joan?I'm going to see the audiologist on Monday to have mine checked, not very happy with them at the moment, the right one doesn't work despite reading the booklet on problems it doesn't help a bit.
Mrs. Beeton would be a good choice. or what about Fanny Cradock?
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Really went to 3 different stores to fill up a bag for Thanksgiving. When I was at the grocery store a guy handed me a box of mashed potatoes and said if was for the food for Thanksgiving giving. I said yes. He saw the list in my hand. Only 2 boxes left he said. I saw the price for them over $3! I went to 3 more stores and got them for -around $2.45. The green beans I got for 65 cents a can. I may help handing them out. It’s a local church project that hands out food to the local community. 

S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Really hope Dave gets on okay with his aids Joan. Sorry you are having trouble with yours Jan. I’m off to the audiologist tomorrow morning. Must clean my ears and aids tonight. I need to put new filters in, they sure fill up with wax quickly. 
Jan, since you and Joanknow the new “candidates” for Mrs. Bridges job, you should probably choose for us. Please let us know your decision. lol

S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

So expensive for mashed potatoes Sandy. You did well finding a better price and a great price for green beans. There was an article in the paper this morning —- milk is going up 2.2% in February!!! Sorry Sandy I posted at the same time as you! lol

T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Seeing the text better now thanks girls, thanks. Dave's aids are the same as mine just slightly updated... he likes them so far, he only had one before. Sorry you are having problems with one yours Jan. Fanny Craddock could work ok would she need to bring her hubby Johnny?
Well done Sandy getting some good prices for Thanksgiving.

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Same here, Jan you know these women better than we do, we will let you choose for us.
Happy Belated 70th Birthday Scoty, I know Susan will have a Special Place in Mind to take you, both of you enjoy that time together!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Team of Craddock (Fanny & Johnny) Joan are you familiar with their Art of Baking and Cooking?
U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Under lots of sunshine today! ☀☀ Yay! I switched my background to “dark” when the new KP started —- much easier to read. Should try it the other way since my cataracts are gone. lol I don’t mind the colours sometimes. Jim will be doing potato pancakes outside today since the weather is so nice. Good news that Dave’s hearing aids are working well —- so far. It is a learning curve for sure. Jan, do you think your filter might need to be changed? 

V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Various ways of making potato pancakes but I never heard of making them outside. Does he grate the potatoes outside? Does he make these pancakes on the grill? Very Curious...
W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

We make the potato pancakes outside because of the smell (raw potatoes/oil). Jim grates them in the kitchen and uses the gas side burner to cook them in the frying pan. All the mess is outside. lol

XYZA


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yes I have seen potatoes turn pink. Must be the starch.
Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zoo News yesterday from Sydney, a family of lions escaped their enclosure. It was pretty scary for a group of visitors, who were camping in tents in the grounds, they had to flee and lock themselves in a toilet block. The lions were safely rounded up and no one was hurt thank goodness. I didn‘t know that you could camp in tents there but it’s all part of pretending you are in the jungle and waking up to animal noises. I bet there were a lot of human animal noises…..screaming   
A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Ahhh I have heard of a few issues with tigers and arms. Glad everyone is ok in Sydney!
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Animal Noises, they surely had a taste of the jungle with Lions roaming around the grounds. It's a good thing that the people and the lions are all safe! 

Bonnie how were the pancakes? Did you serve them with pure maple syrup and applesauce? Yummy I do like potato pancakes. I don't make them anymore. but I will grate raw potatoes for potato dumplings.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

But think of the experience sleeping with the animals! NOT! I don’t understand some people, definitely not for me! Good news no one was hurt.
The pancakes were wonderful Ann, we had them with brown sugar (Jim) and of course Pure Canadian Maple Syrup! lol We figured the weather was super today so why not splurge on the potato pancakes, probably the last time this year! lol
It is hard to give up something you really like. 😥

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Been researching some of my family tree on Ancestry DNA, it’s so interesting. James bought me one of those kits and I’ve just got the results through. I’ve got English, Irish and Scottish plus 3 % Danish.
I didn’t know that both my grandfathers were originally from Ireland, I’ve even found a 2-3rd cousin in Northern Ireland. He’s already sent me some info and photos of my grandfather as a child, I have already got this photo from my late mums photo album so I know he’s genuine.
C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Congratulations Sue, what a wonderful project to be involved in! Enjoy researching your family tree. A lot of work but we’ll worth it. 👏👏 Please keep us updated on any special new finds.

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Don’t think I’ll be getting much done while researching, I mean, where do you start, haha.
The overnight camping ‘ adventure ‘ at Taronga Park zoo is called Snore and Roar. The family involved didn’t think the warning of five lions on the loose was true at first, they thought it was part of the experience. It’s something they won’t forget in a hurry I’m sure as they were trapped in the bathroom for a while before the lions were put back in their enclosure.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eek, fancy just being in a tent with lions on the loose, job it all out worked out safely. We have stayed at a couple of caravan sites next to wildlife parks and zoos where one could hear the lions roaring plus other animals but lions were the loudest!! 🦏🐘🐍🦁

F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Frightening experience for those people, glad no one was hurt, terryfying job for the zoo keepers rounding up the lions--- no way would I want to stay in a tent near a zoo park.
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good news -- Putin is reported to be ill, I'm not getting political but I sure hope he is.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Haven't seen anything on the news Jan.

I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I haven’t seen anything on CNN —- yet!! Hope it is true too! He is rumoured to have both Parkinson’s Disease and Pancreatic Cancer (posted a few days ago).

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jan saw that Bonnie, we can only hope it's true,-- but I epect there's another evil monster who could take his place.

I have just got my wood burner fired up, it's quite cold today, I'm reluctant to put the central heating on just yet, but when it gets real cold it'll certainly be switched on.
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kind of hope that Russia has a better leader than Putin. As far as I am concern, I hope he goes quick. 

Ancestry. Gracie has a girl in her class with the same last name as my maiden name. Yet we pronounce it different. Gracie took my family tree on that side of the family and took it to school to find out we are related. So far she didn't get back with me. It would be interesting if we were.
L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Lots of “missing” relatives out there Ann. lol I remember when Jim was doing his family tree and we found out that a girl from work was related to him. She was from the same area as him but of course had moved away (most did back then). You never know who your relatives are nowadays. Jan, I still keep hoping that there will be “Breaking News” about Putin on CNN. Not sure who would take over —- he could be worse. Not too bad here today, had fog last night and this morning but it is gone. I hope you don’t have to use the central heating for a wee bit longer Jan. 

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My d/d inlaw is doing both hers and my side of the families, lots of interesting ancestors, and a few skeletons in cupboards -lol.
As soon as I feel the house needs warming the heating will be on Bonnie, I'm not being cold, my son Jim has told me if you need the heating on then use it. We just have to pay up and look happy don't we, no good grumbling about it, nothing we can do.
I saw on TV news that people with electric cars are complaing about the cost of charging them up, it's a no win situation-- fuel driven or electric cars are both sky high in price.
N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

No win situation Jan, everything keeps going up and up —- except our pensions! Our heat has been off and on, not too often but I have the gas fireplace on in the family room. I’m nice and toasty! Don’t enjoy being cold either Jan. Yes, we must put up with the high prices. They have snow and cold temps out west so I imagine ours will be here soon! ☃☃😥😥 Brrrrrrrr……. Not ready for that yet! lol

O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Oh the fireplace sounds pretty! It’s been cooler here for a change. Saw prices if you skate at Rockafeller Center in New York City. $500 for the whole season. $11 and up for a day pass. Did that years ago. I wasn’t much of a skater. I couldn’t stand up on them. 

p


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Party Time on the Ice! I guess that isn't too bad of a price for one person. But if you had a family then I think it could get costly. Did they have children's prices? My parents flooded our back yard for the Winter, we learned how to skate, my brother who passed away last Feb. he was the star of us all. He was born to skate, he ice skated in the winter and the summer months he was on the roller blades.
The weather has been so very nice by us, I can't believe it will be dropping down to the 60's. that will be hard to take. We have been so spoiled with summer weather by us.
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite a lovely day here today though I missed the first half as I didn’t get out of bed until midday. I was feeling nauseous during the night and didn’t sleep well at all. I don’t know what caused it as Scoty and James have been ok. I’m feeling a lot better now though I’m not fancying any food apart from plain biscuits. 
I haven’t seen the news about Putin, hope it’s true and he’s really sick, he’s an absolute monster.
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really sorry you didn't sleep well Sue and yoy feel mich better today, you might've caught a bugmaking you feel nauseous, there's af few going round., g/daughter Laura had an upset tummy one day last week, neither james or Finley had it, and she felt fine the next day.
Nice sunny morning today but still that cold wind, I'm in a baking mood so will be nice and warm with the oven on.
Your fireplace sounds lovely Bonnie, my little wood burner is set in an alcove, so I can store a few logs each side of it. Years ago it would have been an old fashioned fireplace which they had 100 years ago when these cottages were built,
S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

So, we have got an all-day power cut here, for essential works.

We've managed to tether my laptop to our mobile phone network, so that I can get some internet, but if you don't hear from me you know it has failed.

Yesterday, apart from the weather, we had a lovely afternoon at the garden centre. My neighbour had her Birthday and she treated me to lunch. Torrential rain yesterday, but bright and sunny today.

So pleased I have got calor gas range, so I can cook and bake. Yes Jan, I was thinking of making a nice cake today. Lemon drizzle is favourite around here.

It's strange not waking up to the electric and it's surprising how much of it you use, just to get your coffee and breakfast. Still we managed with the whistling kettle on the gas and toast under the grill. We like hot milk in our coffee, so warmed it up in a little milk pan. What a palava.

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

These things we take for granted and don't realise how much we rely on them till the power goes off Jeannie.
Our grannys managed though didn't they, must have been such a palava for them as well.
More leaves to sweep up then I'll leave the rest to blow away, now that my Acer tree is bare the tree surgeon is coming to give it a good trim, it's getting far too big and high for my small front garden.
I love lemon drizzle cake but never seem to get it' lemony' enough.
A nice time at the garden centre, lovely of your neighbour to treat you to lunch. Did you buy any plants/ bulbs or anything. The garden centre we used to visit had a lovely section for gifts and made a great show at Christmas with a Santa grotto as well.
U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Trying times for you Jeannie, all day with no power would be a challenge. Hope you are back to normal soon. At least you had your gas stove. Thanks for letting us know that you might be MIA due to your internet and lack of power. Poor Sue, what a terrible feeling to be nauseous. You must have picked up a bug, hope you are back to your old self soon, please take care. Jan, your fireplace must have been used a lot for total heating back 100 years ago. Nice to have a few logs ready to use. Our fireplace was wood burning but we switched to gas about twenty years ago. 

U


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Using our little generator for some power. It will run the TV, Fridge/freezer, and one light. So at least we don't have to worry about our food or sit in the dark. My little barn is very dark you see as we have 4' thick walls and little windows, none of which face the sun. Mustn't grumble nice and snug with the log burner.

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very cosy and warm at your house despite the electricity being off. Your kitchen is going to smell lovely if you’re going to bake.
Jan, when you make lemon cake do you add some of the peel, grated ? I find this gives it a nice lemon flavour. If I’m just using a juiced lemon, I finely grate the peel and put it in the freezer for a baking day. It keeps well in there for ages.
Thanks for your good wishes girls, I’ve really not had much to eat at all. in fact I’m in bed as I was so tired earlier and kept dozing off while watching tv. 
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well you rest up Sue, you are nice and warm, I think to save heating bills we should all stay in bed , have a skivvy bring all our needs and Bobs yer uncle.lol
Very handy to have a little generator Jeannie.
X Y or z or
A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Antlers on a deer! It’s getting to look a lot like Christmas. Ok Thanksgiving.
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well you rest up Sue, you are nice and warm, I think to save heating bills we should all stay in bed , have a skivvy bring all our needs and Bobs yer uncle.lol,


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Been in the kitchen to check my cakes and when I came back my reply was posted twice with some missing, gremlins are attacking my lap top lol.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cocoon yourself and take it easy Sue, let the men look after you. Hope you soon feel better.(hugs)
Challenge for you without mains electricity Jeannie, surprising what you can do when needed.
Jan the gremlins sure have been playing silly beggars with your post.
We put the heating on last night and the winter weight duvet. Not going to be cold...

D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Darn right foggy again early this morning, starting to burn off now. I am beginning to wonder about the new KP and our kitchen posts. Hang in there Jan —- it has to get better! 🥰🥰
Joan, you and Dave are ready for the colder temps for sure. Nice to snuggle under a cosy duvet. We are supposed to get up to close to 70F today and warmer tomorrow! Hard to believe, it must be our Indian Summer? Take care of yourself Sue, just lounge around and let Scoty and James pamper you. 💕💕 Sandy, it’s too early to think about reindeer (reminds me of Christmas). lol
How did your cakes turn out Jan?

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ever so nice little cakes Bonnie, some to take to Ollies b/day party, he was 3 yesterday but we're having a family tea on Sunday, he's asked for jelly , little iced biscuits and a BIG cake with candles LOL.
PASCALE (mummy) is doing grown up nibbles and we all take something to the table.
You and Dave will be cosy in the winter weight duvet Joan, I use a 5 tog. duvet all year round, hate to be too hot in bed, if I need to I put a light blanket near my feet.
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Finished off our beautiful weather yesterday, looks like it's going Eastward. Today it will be in the low 60's and very windy. We are planning on doing the leaves on Monday. Tuesday the city will pick them up. After our very windy weekend which is predicted most of the leaves should be down. 
Sue, I hope you aren't coming down with that nasty flu that some of the people around us caught. If your body wants to stay in bed that's the best place. 
Joan & Dave seem to find some comfort in their bed with their warm duvet. We have a waterbed where we can adjust the temp. We really like it. 
Jan do we really need someone in the kitchen when we have you. You seem to be baking something regularly. Yet maybe we do it would be too much for you. Did we decide on Johnny & his wife? 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gone to chilly temps her Ann 8C/45F Yesterday we had torrential rain and localised flash floods. We are safe as we are on a hill. Really turned wintry now.

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Having temps in the 40's is cold, not looking forward to wearing a winter coat. Is it always that cold by you? I thought in the past England had mild winters. 
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

It's 6c 42f tonight, so pretty cold. We have had quite mild winters recently Ann, but when I was a youngster I can remember really bad winters with heavy snow which lasted for days, Seasons have changed over the years haven't they-- could it be global warming I wonder?
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just what I was thinking, we don't seem to get our cold and snowy winters like we use to get. People who like to snowmobile need to go way up north to find the snow. I can't believe the change of weather England is experiencing. I don't mind the weather we had but it seems like something is wrong. 
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kind of strange because our last winter was colder than usual ( according to the locals ). I must admit, in the 4 years that we’ve lived in Tasmania, it certainly felt the coldest.
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Letter rfom Fanny & Johnny to say they are being interviewed for the kitchen job next Monday,I don't hold much hope though because they are getting on in years ! I've also heard Johnny likes a tipple when no-ones looking LOL. The Hairy Bikers would be good fun.
M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Mighty fine temp here at 6 a.m. —- 16C!!! I know the temp will crash soon. 😥😥☃☃
Sue, I hope you are feeling better and getting back to your old self! This week really seemed to go by fast! Not too sure who we will end up with running our kitchen but hope they are not “too shady”! Please keep us posted Jan on how the interviews are going. 

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Now our winters seem to be warmer, I can remember snow and ice far worse than we ever seem to get now. I know it was cold yesterday though when I planed thirty plus daffodil bulbs that Susan bought me.
Don't know much about the Hairy Bikers Jan. Do they do good recipes.
Hope you re feeling better Sue, take care...
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh yes Joan Hairies do amazing easy recipes, I hope they get the job, we could even get togged up in our leathers and go for a spin on their days off 🏍 LOL
Son Jim has 3 motorbikes--- I hate the darn things, it's not him I worry about riding it,--- it's inconsiderate motorists who are my worry.
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh thank you girls, yes, I’m feeling fine today thank goodness. I must have slept for a few hours though as I went to sleep at 10.30 pm and didn’t wake until 9am. Scoty said I was flinging myself around the bed and nearly pushed him out, haha. I have no recollection of that happening at all.
Bec and Blake are coming for the weekend of the 25th of this month, so looking forward to seeing my little man again. Becs Nan passed away last week, she had been poorly for a while with bladder cancer which had spread to other organs. She refused any treatment like chemo or radiation and had just given up. So sad but she passed away in a nice hospice with her family around her. 
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pleased you are better Sue, and even more pleased to hear that Bec and Blake are visiting, you'll be so happy to see your little man and spoil him-- lots of hugs and xxxx's and maybe read him a story, I love to do that with my littlies. 
Q


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Queer having the lecky off yesterday. Still, I think we coped well really.

Sue, have you thought about taking a tonic. I find sometimes a good tonic like Metatone, can lift my spirits and get me back to normal.
Joan, that was funny - we put our winter duvet on yesterday and a topper for the mattress. Nice and snuggly.
Didn't get round to baking the cake yesterday. Today, I have got two large round loaves in the oven warming and rising. 
I'm sure between Jan and I, we could put quite a spread on. It's just whether we have the energy to do it all. 
Wall to wall rain today and dark. 


R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rain on the way here later Jeannie, blinkin' cold as well. Yes you did do well without your lecky, hooray for your little generator. Mmmmm home baked bread, I can smell it from here.
Now Jeannie I'm sure you and I could lay on a spread, but honestly I haven't got the energy or the time.
When we do have a get together we'll get out door cateres in, unlessFanny and Johnny get the job, I'm not holding my breath though, I think they both like the hard stuff so wouldn't want to risk what they cook up LOL.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sounds like the Hairy bikers are the best ones to get! How many men are in this group? Enough to keep us entertain while one stays in the kitchen.
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

To remind everyone affected. Done forget about the clock fall ahead tonight.
U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

U mean fall back don’t you Sandy? Thanks for the reminder. Jim has already started turning them back! We get an extra hour of sleep tonight. lol

V


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Unbelievable time at the north east!!!!!!! We saw Squeeze on tuesday night at the City Hall, Newcastle and it was fantastic! I sang that much that I could hardly speak the next day. We got a train to Whitley Bay and walked along the beach on Thursday and it was fabulous. Stacked with memories. Came back home and it is so much colder and wetter today. YUK!!!

Its 3 years today since I lost my beautiful Emmy (avatar) and I still miss her like mad. 

Too wet outside for fireworks and I think some of the bonfires were last night around here. I am glad because it must be so horrible for all the animals. thankfully Emmy didnt seem to mind the loud bangs outside.

V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Very true! Yes fall back. Lol

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U are right Sandy, I hate the fact that we need to do this. I wish they would set a time and stick to it. By 5 o'colock with the regular time it will be getting dark. Usually I don't like driving in the dark unless I have to. Tonight we were suppose to be taking out our son and girlfriend. It would have been perfect because we would get there at 4 pm and be home right before it was getting dark. The sad thing is we are predicted to have 60 mile an hour wind. Sorry I wouldn't be driving in winds like that, I guess I would rather drive in the dark. I guess I don't have a choice. 
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winds at 60 mile an hour isn't going to be fun driving. Staying at home. I thought I would do a little baking today. I want to try out the baked oatmeal that Bonnie gave me. Instead of milk I am going to use a mixture of yogurt and water. Bonnie I let you know how it turns out. 
X, Y, Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very likely the Hairy Bikers will not be enough for you,Ann, there's only two of them! Maybe we should have another think...

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, the Hairy Bikers would be so much fun to have in the kitchen. I remember seeing an episode of them, visiting Norway In wintertime. The accommodation had a hot tub and the boys were both wearing knitted willy warmers. So hilarious.
Sandra, it sounds like you had a brilliant time on your trip away. Have you got your voice back yet ?  🤪
XYZA


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Winds at 60 mile an hour isn't going to be fun driving. Staying at home. I thought I would do a little baking today. I want to try out the baked oatmeal that Bonnie gave me. Instead of milk I am going to use a mixture of yogurt and water. Bonnie I let you know how it turns out.
> X, Y, Z


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Xmas will be here soon. Still light out for a 1 mile walk 

Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes Christmas will soon be here and I'll be glad when it's gone 
Z or A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Agree with that sentiment Jan, Christmas means less as the Card list diminishes. 

B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Busy time at the stores for Christmas, not for me either. I guess this year will be “crazy” as the last two years have been suffering due to Covid. My Christmas card list is much smaller too. I don’t go to the mall for shopping due to Covid (still). I had to stay in bed this morning for an extra hour as the clocks went back last night. It sure is dark out there! lol

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You are keeping fit Sandy with your mile walk. I did some gardening this morning, removing dead flowers and chopping back some Sydney Rock Orchids. There’s new shoots coming through the soil and they need plenty of room to grow.
ZA


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Crazy as I posted the above message hours ago but it’s only just gone through. Those gremlins are at it again.
D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Darn right about the gremlins Sue. Are we having too much fun in the kitchen? lol
Maybe someone thought they would mess with us!! lol

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Exact time. What time is it?

F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

FYI —- it is now 7:40 a.m.

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Going a little late, even though I gained an hour. 
H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Happy to have the extra hour, it will probably be a loooong day! lol

I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I don't know where I am, went to bed at 10.50 woke up at 2.30 and was awake till about 6.45. Finally I got up at 8.00. I've had a nap but feel like a limp rag!!! Its been bucketing down with rain all day, everything is saturated.

J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Joan, sounds like you had a rough night last night. Hope the rest of the day picks up for you. I’m sure all that rain hasn’t helped at all. Be good to yourself today. Hugs 💕💕
Hopefully, tomorrow will be better.

K


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Keeping asleep is my problem at night as well But last night I slept from 9pm to 4am and then I must have gone back to sleep after 6am this morning. We have done a lot of walking while away and I did have some good nights sleep there. One day we walked for ages on the beach and I could hear my mam saying - “you’ll sleep tonight” and I did. Hope you catch up with sleep Joan.

Bangers and mash for tea tonight with the last of the carrots from outside. Last night we had a christmas pudding with custard - it was only 5 years old!

L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Lovely to have you back in the kitchen Sandra! Sounds like you had a fabulous vacation!
Sleep seems to be hard to come by lately, not sure why.

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

My last night wasn't any better, my legs were bothering me, and I couldn't get to sleep. Joan if I knew you were up, we could have done the double word games  . Instead, I read until I couldn't read any longer. Finally, I must have dozed off, what time I don't know. 
N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Now Hello Darkness My Old Friend and You Will Be Here at 4pm 

O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh that's a good one Sandy!!  My brain just wouldn't switch off, Ann. I finally went to sleep after reading too... You'd think our old bodies would glad to go to sleep. I was busy yesterday but it didn't make any difference. Glad you slept well while you were away Sandra. Fresh air helps I think. Was yhe pud and custard good?

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Partly because I am busy those nights seem to be the hardest for me to sleep. Some days when I don't do anything I sleep through the night. Just can't figure it out. Tomorrow I am planning on working outside with Art cleaning up the rest of the leaves and branches in the garden. The fresh air should do both of us good. I am glad I don't need to cook for a while I have a refrigerator full of leftovers. Last night I had salmon melts, that was a treat I didn't make those for a long time.
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite strange as it took me ages to get to sleep last night. I was still up at midnight, I didn’t feel tired at all, despite all the garden work I had done. Finally around 1am I must have drifted off and I slept until 9 am. Scoty and Molly had already left for ‘their ‘ 9 holes of golf, she would have been so excited.
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Real fun party Ann. Has anyone gotten snow yet?
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Snow not by us, we did have a couple of raining days. The next couple days the sun will be coming out but a little on the cool side. As long as the sun is out the weather can warm up in a hurry. 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Temperature here got to 21 degrees yesterday, it felt nice to have the sun on my back while gardening. Today looks hazy across the river, not sure if someone is burning off, ready for bushfire season though I can’t smell smoke.
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U are lucky you can't smell smoke; I think you had enough fires by you. Just lately all that flooding. 
V, W, X.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Very cool! Diane Bish the First Lady of the Organ. Anyone watch The Joy of Music? She plays all the organs in Europe.
W


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Well, this is a quiet kitchen today. Just sent the sweater off to my friend in Scotland and hope he likes it. Also sent his wife some little goodies as well. Its raining here again and DH isn’t well. I think he needs to get tested for Covid, just in case. My youngest son will be back from USA on wednesday, it seems like ages since we spoke. Hopefully go to see him some time next week - just hope there isnt a train strike. Lots of strikes here in UK lately. 

XYZ or A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A quiet day today in the kitchen definitely, Sandra. I hope your DH hasn't caught covid and soon feels better. I've planted some tulip bulbs in the raised beds, I hope they will look nice in the Spring. Your friend will be pleased with a nice warm woolly for the cold weather. Hope you can see your son soon, I know what it's like to be parted from the younger generation!!

B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Beautiful day today, it does seem quiet in the kitchen. Sandra, I hope your DH doesn’t have covid also. Nice to get your bulbs planted for next spring Joan, I hope it is a short winter so you can enjoy the tulips sooner. 🌷🌷 Will the jumper take long to get to your friend? I hope he sends you a pic of him modelling your creation. I’m sure your son misses you very much Sandra. Separation is hard to handle, I know you and Joan miss your “children” lots due to the distance between you. I wonder how Jan is making out with Mrs. Bridges replacement? 

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Caught the 10.30 am bus to town to keep my appointment for hearing aid check, big hold ups on the way due to road works, good job I caught the early bus, appnt. was for 11.45 so had a bit of time time to do some grocery shopping. The reason I was having prob. with one of the aids was it needed cleaning of wax. Because I wasn't shown how to do it when I first bought them, there was a build up of wax. She showed me how to do it so we shall see how I get on, I have 90 days to decide. The bus I went to catch to come home was 3/4 of an hour late so I didn't get home till about 2.30 pm, grrrr. Luckily it wasn't raining and there was a bus shelter, I kept warm with the thermal cup of coffee I took with me.
So now perhaps we can get Mrs. Bridges replacement sorted.
D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Darn wax in your hearing aids Jan! It is a real bother, isn it? I don’t understand why they don’t show you how to clean the hearing aids when you first get them, the same thing kept happening to me! Very frustrating for sure! Good luck —- now that you can hear again. Sorry you were delayed on your trip, lucky you had your thermal cup of coffee with you to keep you warm. Good luck with the interviews for Mrs. Bridges replacement!!

E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Even Dave has a problem with his new hearing aids bought last Tuesday, One of them keeps turning itself off. We are going back on Wednesday...

F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Fun with the new hearing aids?! Really Joan, poor Dave, it is a real headache for sure. Please keep us posted with what you find out. They certainly aren’t cheap but seem to cause us grief.

G


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Glad you got your hearing aids sorted Jan. That happened to me once. I now give them a clean regularly. Also have new tubes and domes on a regular basis sent to me in the post to save me travelling to Barnstaple about three quarters of an hour by car.

Rotten weather now, but nice and warm indoors. Did bake the lemon drizzle cake - used two fresh lemons one for the cake and one for the icing. Very nice. Hope the new cook is found soon, so that we can put on a nice aftrnoon for us all. Hope the new cook has some exciting recipes for us to try.


H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Have got a little booklet with my hearing aids but there’s not much info on cleaning them. Just says to wipe the domes with a damp cloth and to change the domes every three months. When I removed the domes yesterday there was a small amount of wax underneath which I managed to clear. 
Sandra, I’m sure you are so excited to see your son again and listen to his travel tales.
I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I agree Sue, the booklet is basically “useless”. I don’t understand what they expect people who have never worn hearing aids before to know everything about them. It would be nice to have the audiologist go through the process of what to look for. I think it is all about the money! 😥
Sad but I’m afraid it is true.

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just taking advantage of us older folk do you think Bonnie ? Wouldn’t surprise me, lots of people think that because we’re old and retired that we are made of money, if only they knew the truth  
Its a beautiful day here today and the temperature is predicted to get to 24 degrees. I’ve decided that I’m not going to work in the garden today, much too warm. I think I’ll do some of my magazine puzzles, still waiting to win a prize.
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kind of think one of these days Sue, you should win something! Did you ever win anything? Even though you don't win must be fun just doing the puzzles.
Like hearing about everyone's hearing aids. I don't wear my hearing aids like I should. Sometimes I only wear them if I am leaving the house. 
L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Kan’t believe what they try to pull on us seniors! Yes, Sue, they think we are all made of
money —- so we might as well turn it over to them. 😥 We worked hard to save for our retirement and we should be able to spend our money as we please. WOW, that is warm Sue, don’t blame you for not working in the garden today. We had temps of 24 and 18/20 all weekend! Very nice for November! Supposed to be 6 in the morning tomorrow! Brrrrrrr…….., it will be chilly getting the paper in the morning! lol
Jeannie, please save us a piece of your lemon drizzle cake, it sounds wonderful! I do hope Jan finds Mrs. Bridges replacement soon too. We need to get together for a good chin wag! 
Good luck with your puzzles Sue —- it’s time for a win!! $$$$$$$$


L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lucky Susan, Today is Your Day! Don't give up, you can do it! Just think you will have all that money then you can come and visit all your kitchen friends in person. 
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Marvellous to win some money for a trip to see all my kitchen pals. The most I’ve won in money with the magazine is $50. Some of the prizes I’ve won are photo frames, tooth brushes and whitener paste, book package consisting of 5 novels, stainless steel storage jars, childs quilt cover set, oven glove, stick on nails with a mini dryer and a Scanpan wok which was retailing around $399. I didn’t use the wok as I already had one and I managed to sell it for $200 at our garage sale before we left Queensland. All these prizes apart from the $50 were won when we lived in Queensland. Oh, and I also won a set of wifi ear phones which I gave to my daughters and some makeup. So, not bad at all, just gone off the boil now I’ve moved interstate.
N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Nice list of prizes you have won Sue! Maybe we should change your name to “Lucky”! 
It’s time for a big win for you! Good luck! 🍀🍀

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh Sue, you have been lucky to win those prizes, well done.Well the aids booklet you and Bonnie have came in a package with mine, it might as well be written in double dutch to understand instructions, so when they play up next time I'll make an appmt. and let her clean the wax out, we pay enough for them as you say,
so she may as well earn her money lol.
Now you asked about replacing Mrs. Bridges, it was all a big mistake, it wasn't her stealing rhubarb and pinching James plums, it was a gypsy woman who snuck in the garden when everyone was in bed. Mr. Plod the policeman done some detective work and found her doing it all around the village, sooooo, now Mrs. Bridges and James are back from their cruise, they have both been paid a tidy sum as an apology and asked if they'll come back, they agreed and now we are all back to normal.
P
🍳🍕🍔🍟🥮🥧🥂🍩☕🍌🍇


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Proper happy that Mrs. Bridges and James are back, I did think there must have been a mistake as I never witnessed Mrs. Bridges paying any attention to James’s plums, he always had them hidden in his drawers. Good work for PC Plod, we’ll have to buy him a nice bottle of something to reward him.
Im just sitting here, it’s 9.20 pm and I’ve been watching the eclipse of the moon. It’s such a clear night and we’re getting a great view.
Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite right Sue, we'll get Mrs. Bridges to bake PC Plod a cake and a nice bottle.
I've just found a you tube video how to clean hearing aids, mine are 'Phonak', but I imagine they are all similar. He makes it look so easy, so next time I'll have a go at cleaning them myself, he recommends monthly unless you have a problem which may be caused through wax blockage. 
R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Really happy to hear that Mrs. Bridges and James will be back in the kitchen, what a relief!! 🥰
It will be nice to see them again. A nice gift for PC Plod is well deserved. Theft really seemed out of character for her. Jan, happy that you found a video on how to clean your hearing aids, it is “simple” but I find it annoying having to do it so often. Oh well, we will manage. lol I really don’t understand why we aren’t shown this when we purchase them. Grrrr……
Glad you were able to watch the eclipse Sue, it must have been beautiful. It is a wee bit chilly this morning —- not like the last few days have been. 😥😥
Have a wonderful day/night ladies! 🍾🍾🍺🍺🍸🍸

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

So Mrs Bridges is back - goodo, I've never seen the Hairy Bikers programme. Off to my podiatrist this afternoon for a good blether. We're going to Boots tomorrow re Dave's hearing aid. Didn't expect problems within one week!!!

T


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

So pleased that Mrs Bridges and James will be back in the fold. I would miss them so much. Jan I love your stories and imagination! Great!

You are really lucky sue. Last year I won a jacket in a competition. When it arrived it was an extra large size mans?! They asked what size I wanted but I managed to give it to a friend. It didn’t seem fair for the charity to be out of pocket by replacing the jacket. No luck at bingo lately and havent entered any competitions in ages.

DH a lot better, thanks. He is meeting friends on saturday for someone’s leaving do at the place he used to work so he will get better!

My youngest son is back tomorrow and he sent some lovely photos of red wood trees. I have missed him so much.

T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Thinking back to when I got my in the ear hearing aids —- three years ago. We were on the way to catch the bus to Daytona and the one hearing aid was on and off and then nothing, then the battery door fell off —- all within three days! Problem —- wax! Nothing has changed (except I now have behind the ear aids). Good luck to Dave tomorrow.

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U shouldn't have to go traipsing back with Daves aids Joan, no need to remind you, but don't leave until you are completely satisfied. It was the same with me yesterday, the woman in Boots should have given me more info when I bought them, but the one I saw yesterday was very helpful, and now that I've found that video how to clean them has given me more confidence-- they are too darn expensive to not have them working properly.
V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very true Jan, hearing aids are not cheap! 🦻🦻

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Will have to look on google for the instructions Jan. I did get a couple of tools in my kit, both brushes but one with a magnet for the battery removal and I’m not sure what the other one is for, it has a thin wire loop on the other end of the brush.
Sandra that’s good news that you hubby is feeling better. Yes, I have been lucky winning some prizes but I’ve been doing the competitions for at least 20 years when the magazines first came out. 
xYZA


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yes it’s Election Day here today. Since I am not working the polls I still need to vote.
Z A


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Burned


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

An extra visit to have Dave's hearing aids sorted we could do without Jan. It is a £16 round trip each time and he has another appt to check up all is well in on 29th Nov. Three visits £48.00 for cabs, Not to worry - I had my first ones for 7 years without any problems. Jan just love your little tales you should have been an author! Glad your hubby is feeling better Sandra. Don't forget to vote Sandra...

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Back yard is all clean of the leaves that have fallen. Working on cleaning off the decks. Then I guess we are ready for Winter. Not looking forward to the Cold. 
It was good seeing everyone this morning. I am so glad that we have Mrs. Bridges and James are back. Sorry to say that we weren't getting Big John, I was looking forward to meeting him. 
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cold weather coming to you Ann and warm weather for us. Maybe we can contact Big Ted for you, he will keep you warm and cosy though we won’t mention it to Art  Perhaps Mrs. Bridges or James knows his whereabouts. 
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't worry Ann, big Ted is coming for tea one day next week, I'll ask him to sit next to you at the table.
Joan I hope you see this message-- Boots do home visits, I'm sure if Dave or yourself have any more probs, give them a ring and ask them about a home visit and say you are unable to go to them. It'll be worth a try Joan ask, explain you have mobility issues, wont do any harm. That's disgusting having to pay all that for cabs through no fault of Daves. They sold him the aids so it's up to them to make sure they work properly, so if either of you need help in the future, give them a call.
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Exciting to be able to sit next to Big Ted. I won't even mention it to Art. I will tell him I am having tea with the girls. Sometimes he gets a little jealous. 
F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Fun times. Another storm headed this way.
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Good Grief, Florida won't be a place for me to live. I guess I will stay in WI. It's good thing we are different because we all can't live in the same place.
Sandy, how is the swap coming, I can't wait until I get my partner or name. Were you able to put Sandra on the swap? 
H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Hope you stay safe Sandy! This is my usual time for Daytona!! I agree Ann, good thing we all don’t live in the same area.

I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Good Grief, Florida won't be a place for me to live. I guess I will stay in WI. It's good thing we are different because we all can't live in the same place.
> Sandy, how is the swap coming, I can't wait until I get my partner or name. Were you able to put Sandra on the swap?
> H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Hi Ann. I have 7 people. Did Sandra on here want to do the swap? If that is correct what is her PM? Thanks 

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I thought Sandra said she would be interested if you could get some to swap with her outside of the United States.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

James has just got home with Molly from the vets. Her ear is ok now, the fungal infection has cleared thank goodness. It was awful trying to get the medication into her ear as the stuff was so thick and kept clogging up the syringe. 
That’s good news about Big Ted coming for afternoon tea next week. We will keep our lips sealed Ann and say nothing about it to Art. We don’t want any punch ups over our sandwiches and cake.
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitchen Secrets are kept in the Kitchen! Otherwise, how can we have any Fun! It's all in good nature  A few weeks ago I was in the meat dept. I waited until this rather good looking my aged man got done ordering his brats or sausages. Then it was my turn to pick out a nice burgundy beef roast. He stood there saying which one I should buy. I agree because it did look like a nice one. After I ordered I said to him why don't you grill out your brats for the two of us and then I will make you the beef roast and some beef barley soup. All sudden he said I guess there is one more thing I need to get. My wife wanted some milk. I told the story to my daughter, Art and Gracie. Gracie said Grandma you are a married woman why are you flirting in the grocery store. We all had a good laugh. It was all in good nature. I don't know what I would have done if he took me up on it. Again, maybe I needed one thing for my hubby.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Looks like I haven’t heard anything from Sandra. Ann, where is she located? Thanks 

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

MMM I would think some place in the UK. I don't know how much it would cost to send a pkg. over there.
Christmas Swap Is Anyone Interested? | Knitting and Crochet Forum (knittingparadise.com)


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nice to know. Actually further down the post she changed her mind and said the shipping was to expensive. I sent a few messages and haven’t heard back from a few others.
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh, that's Good maybe some were like me and didn't know how to reach you. Thank Goodness Jeanne helped me out. Thanks Sandy, for doing this it isn't easy, at least for me it wouldn't be easy setting up one of these swaps.
P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Plus I think you are correct on a few of them. I figure how many people join is fine. 
q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite a flirt you are Ann, I laughed at your conversation with the guy , I bet you scared the pants off him LOL. We all need a laugh and joke these days and it's all in good fun. I can imagine Gracies face when you told the family,-- rolling her eyes and saying'' You are naughty Gran'' lol
I chat with a good looking chap while we wait for the bus, his name is Ken, =I could be his Barbie with Ken as my boyfriend hahahahahaha.lol.
R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Really funny —- Jan and Ann!! lol


S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Saw this the other day. When a short person waves what is it called? Microwave 

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Thats a good one Sandy lol
U


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Upward and onward in the garden. Just popped out with my secateurs and pruned back hard all my little apple trees that we grow in tubs. Also put a load of grass clippings on the runner bean patch so it will be fed for next spring. 

Came straight back in and switched on my laptop for KP. You girls are very naughty and don't you lead the rest of us astray. Can't make up my mind what to do for dinner. Gets a bit boring doesn't it. Must admit that there is not much left of the lemon drizzle as we have been having a piece after dinner. Off out shopping tomorrow, and I hope the rain keeps off. Everything is muck and slosh here.

V

'


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very busy like you Jeannie, collected all the leaves to put in the compost bin, now it looks a lot tidier.
While I was outside I filled the coal buckets and fetched some wood in to stack by the hearth. Now I need a bite to eat and a cuppa. Bacon, cauli cheese and some roast veg left over from last nights dinner and maybe a small jacket tater.A slice of (bought ) cheesecake for after.
It's Ann the naughty one, she leads me astray lol
W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Well, congrats we made it to 900 pages in the kitchen! Well done ladies!! 👏👏👏👏

XYZ or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra naughty you are, Jan Admit you can be a Big Tease and Love It, all in good fun   Barbie & Ken what a match!
Time for breakfast, I am having the baked oatmeal with extra yogurt and a banana.
Y, Z or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes well done ladies, we've reached 900, thanks to you all for keeping the kitchen going , we have made some good friends xxx
Z or A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

A lot of kitchen chatter has been happening in the kitchen! ❤ Lots of new friends have been made, thanks Joan for starting this “game”! 🥰 I wonder how long till we get to 1000? lol
Hugs to all. 💕💕💕

B


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Brilliant game and thank you to everyone on here for making me feel like part of our little family. A special thank you to Joan for starting it. I look forward to another 900!

Sandj - Thank you for thinking of me when it comes to the swaps but the cost of the postage would be too much for me here in the UK.

Well, I have another cold! Grrrrrr rotten sore throat. DH is worse today and swears it is just a bad cold that he has. I got up this morning and I just couldnt speak. Great news for DH, haha! I went out and did the food shop and brought back lemons, whisky (mine), cough medicine and more paracetamols. I have made some ham broth for tea tomorrow night and I will put some dumplings in it.

I got a text from my youngest son to say that he was back at his flat from his USA trip and he will ring tomorrow. Poor lad is tired out and probably has jet lag from California to London.

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Catching a cold can linger on, at least mine did (3 weeks of being on antibodies and Steroids), I had to go on the strong meds because I was close to getting pneumonia. Sandra, I hope you & your DH cold don't last very long. If you have to see your doctor, then see him. Be careful seeing your son, even though you can't wait to see him you don't want to spread the germs.
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dear friends that I’ve made here on the kitchen game too, so another big thank you to Joan. We’ve certainly had a lot of fun, especially in the potting shed, going through James’s drawers, looking for his plums. Big Ted is in trouble again for waving his rhubarb, suggestively at Mrs. Bridges scullery maid. Ann, you have to have a word with him and tell him to put his rhubarb away.
Sandra, sorry to hear that you and hubby aren’t well, hope the whisky and hot lemon help. Get well soon.
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everyone knows that rhubarb is for me. I need enough to make a pie. I better have talk with Big Ted. 
Thank You Joan for giving us this daily chit chat, it brightens my day. Now I need to find that Ted. sounds like he is up to no good again. 
F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Funny storm. They closed the schools early on Wednesday. Will be closed both Thursday and Friday. Went into Joann’s Crafts. The girl at the counter said they are still open on Thursday. Went next store to Belz a variety clothing store. They are temporary closed. It is raining constantly.

G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Good luck Sandy, please stay safe! Sounds like Florida is going to really be hit! Sandra, I hope you and your DH are back to normal soon. I’m sure your son is exhausted after his holiday to the US. My son says he has picked up the “seasonal flu/cold” so he will not be visiting until he feels better. Hard to believe Joan started the kitchen game back in July 2019 and 900 pages later we have a “kitchen family”! I hope Joan and Dave made out okay with Dave’s hearing aid appointment today.
Night, night! 

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hope all is well with you Sandy and you are staying safe. You’ve certainly had your share of bad weather conditions there.
Bonnie, hope your son isn’t too sick, has he had his flu shots ? So many different bugs going around I don’t suppose the flu jab can protect us from all of them.
Yes, hope Joan and Dave got Dave’s hearing aids sorted out, so much stuffing around and the cost of transport, it’s ridiculous. 
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I also hope you stay safe Sandy, Sorry to hear your son is off colour Bonnie,also Sandras son gets it touch after he recovers from his jet lag.
James showed me his plums, they look a bit shrivelled due to this cold weather, I told him to keep them in a warm place now that the weathers turned cold, but men 'eh, they won't listen.
Ann Teds rhubarb is getting a bit stringy, it's so large, I told him we like the nice thin new sticks for our pies,-- another chap who won't take advice.
Hope the whisky and lemon are doing the trick Sandra and you feel a bit better
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Joan here, thanks for the compliments but this little "kitchen family"🧡🧡 has been created by all of you not just me. 
Sorry there are so many bugs🐛🐛🐛 around making folk poorly. Hope everyone is recovering from their illnesses and that Sandy is safe in Florida. Dave got his hearing aid sorted and was given some free spare parts. I went to Linklaters and had my glasses adjusted while we were out, happier with them now. Thanks for your suggestion for home visits Jan.

K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kind of silly yesterday light rain. This morning it’s coming down like a real storm. A church I normally volunteer will. have a bazaar on Saturday. They set up all week. I imagine they will still have it and do what they can. Last year they had to move it into the gym. I probably won’t go this year. It’s been much smaller then usual.
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely to hear that Dave’s hearing aids are sorted now Joan. Did they know why they had suddenly stopped working ? Good that he got some free spare parts though the price of the taxi fare would have been nice too. Glad you got your glasses fixed while you were visiting. Good to get all these pesky jobs done in one hit isn’t it. 
Sandy, are you not tempted to go to the church bazar, I love those sorts of sales, you never know what you might find.
M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

My side of town has 2 holiday sales. So I will support some others this year. I will see the group at a gathering on Wednesday.
N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Many bazaars happening this fall for the first time since 2019! Nice to see things getting back to “normal”. I used to go to them all the time and like Sue, found some wonderful crafts! Great news that Dave is “back in business” with his hearing aids. Nice that they gave him some spare parts, I also got some spare parts when I went for my hearing test. So many pesky bugs around Joan, they all seem to be different but the same. Beautiful sunny day today, almost broke a record, looks like tomorrow will be our last “summer” day! 😥😥🕶🕶 Saturday it is supposed to be 4C and Sunday they are saying snow! Jim will be ready, he got some new snow boots today (finally —- his other ones are about 45 years old)!! lol

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Near to our forecast Bonnie. My son's Birthday was Sept. 1 we were putting it off from taking him out. We didn't go last week because of the winds. This sat, we are planning on taking both of them out because his girlfriend's birthday is this month. Yet now that day night saving time is over with, we will be driving at night, I prefer not to drive in the dark. Plus, now the warm weather has become cold 4C. 
Tomorrow is Veterans Day! Art will be on the Honor Guard which I will be attending the program for the Veterans. There will be a lunch afterwards. Then we are planning in taking in a movie "Ticket to Paradise" George Clooney and Julia Roberts.
O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh no, not looking forward to the cold weather coming Ann! Brrrr……… I don’t like driving in the dark either but then I haven’t been going out very much in the last almost three years. I hope you have a wonderful birthday dinner with your son and his girlfriend. It is Remembance Day here tomorrow and there will be services. I hear Ticket to Paradise is very good. Let us know what you think.

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Poor people in Florida losing their homes. I guess I will put up with the Cold compared to the destruction the hurricane is causing. 
Sandy, I hope you are staying safe!
Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Quite ok at the moment. I hope Sanibel Island is doing ok this time around. 

R


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Really sorry for all of those losing their homes at Florida. My aunt and uncle used to have a place at Boynton Beach, Florida. Sadly uncle died and now my aunt lives with one of her daughters at Harvard. Take care Sandj. 

I feel a bit better today with just a sore throat to get rid of. DH has had it much worse but hopefully on the mend as well.

My friend in Scotland loves the jumper and they even sent me a photo of him wearing it. I’m so chuffed. Now I am just finishing off a hat for his wife and then back to the dog blankets for Battersea.

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sandra, you were so lucky that the sweater fit so well, you must have taken good notes or measurements for that to happen. The same thing making a hat, that's always hard to get the right fit.
My chemo hats that I make I make two sizes. Then the center needs to find a head to match my hats. It's harder when its custom made at least, I think. 

Sandy what does your doctor say about you taking antihistamines? My doctor knows every vitamin and med I take. I don't want to mix because that can lead to side effects. 
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

They said to take it as needed. I stopped a lot of stuff a while ago and seem to do ok. Sinus and allergies. I was on allergy shots for a while. They gave me a nasal spray and couldn’t use it. I do like Bio allergy nasal spray from the health food store. It has done the trick a few times.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Today is quite foggy here, quite unusual for Spring. I took a photo of a wood chip carrier ship sailing up the river, it looked quite eerie and it was so silent. 
Sandra, good to hear the jumper fit your friend so well, sounds like he’s thrilled with it.
Bonnie, hope you won’t throw Jim’s old boots away, they would look nice with plants in them.
Ann, hope you enjoy your dinner celebration, I hate driving in the dark and try and have lunches instead of dinners. To be honest, I never feel like going out much at night, not like when I was young. Nothing stopped me from gallivanting out to the movies, pubs, restaurants etc.
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U and Scoty have a beautiful garden Sue, and what a view, I see what you mean when you said the ship looks eerie in the fog. Blake is going to have so much fun chasing Molly in the garden.
Weather here not too bad, very windy but not really cold, and no rain forecast untill end of next week.
V


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Went out shopping yesterday and had a meal too. Came home with a blinding headache and feeling very poorly. I just can't take long days out anymore. A lot of my trouble comes from my neck, I think. Anyway, feeling fine today and we did get loads of shopping in. We enjoyed looking around all the big stores and I managed to pick up 5 balls of wool to go with my scrapghan I am making. It will end up quite large I think, as I am enjoying crocheting it and don't want it to end just yet.

XYZA


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A lot things we can't do like we used to Jeannie, glad you are feeling better today. Happy Sandy is ok but sorry for those affected by the storms. The weather has gone mad everywhere. The temp here is 14C58F, i've pegged a load of washing outside to dry today. It should be colder. Sue that ship does look eerie just floating by. Dave hearing aid are fine now Bonnie, don't know what was wrong but obviously not much.. 

B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Beautiful sunny day now after the storm. I heard the east of Florida was hit hard. I’m inland. 

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Colorful Post Card Picture, Sue! It must be so peaceful at your place. Oh yes, I can see Blake and Molly playing in the garden. Blake will be oohing & aahing watching the ships go by!
Sandy, glad to hear you are safe and allergies aren't fun to have. Sometimes mine like to act up too. 
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Done more leaf clearing, that's about cleared them all off the garden path now. After lunch I decided to knit a little pocket doll for Theo, ( grt. grand ) who I don't see very often, neither of his parents drive so as a little surprise for him to open I'm going to post it to him, I made a little sleeping bag to put the doll in, I made the same for the other littlies, George used the 'sleeping bag' as a mitten he hehehe, funny little boy.
Glad you are safe Sandy. Hope you are feeling better Jeannie, and Joan I'm also glad Daves hearing aids are ok now. When one of mine didn't work, the woman took it apart and cleaned a bit of wax out of it.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ee that made laugh - wearing the sleeping bag as a mitten...
Glad you've sorted out the leaf clearing. not a nice job, recently I've been weeding and planted 50 bulbs. 

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fall work is coming to an end and soon it will be Winter but not for Sue, she will be the warm weather. 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Far out Joan, hope your back is ok after planting out the bulbs. I bet you can’t wait to see all the beautiful colour in Spring. My daffodils are long gone now, I’m just waiting for the top greenery to die then I can tidy the driveway up. That’s the only negative with them I find.
Jeannie, glad you are feeling ok now, I can’t do big shopping outings anymore due to the neuropathy and usually have to take a strong pain tablet when I get home. 
Yes, I can’t wait to show the big ships and tug boats that pass along the river to Blake. We’ve got a small cruise ship visiting our area next Tuesday.
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gee, us gals are getting old including me. I plan a full day today but cut it short after the Veterans Day program. Art was stiff & sore from helping the Lions put up their Christmas display yesterday. The lunch must have too many carbs because my stomach started acting up. The movie got cancelled, maybe another day. One senior told us one time when we get to be this age "we can only do one thing a day". How true is that statement. One thing a day. 
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Haha, I like the sound of that Ann, one thing a day. Sorry to hear your tummy was playing up after lunch, just as well you’ve postponed the movies. Art is so good, being part of the Lions and doing so much, no wonder he gets so stiff and sore. It’s a wonderful thing though, especially at Christmas and helping to put up the Christmas displays. Hope you are both feeling better now.
I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Happy to hear that Blake is coming for a visit Sue, so much to catch up on. I’m jealous Sue, you have a beautiful view from your yard! Sorry Sue, Jim has already taken the boots apart so no planter for the garden! lol Hope you and DH are feeling better and Jeannie, hope you feel better soon. There seems to be lots of “bugs” going around now. Happy to hear that Dave’s hearing aids are back in working order Joan. A long way to go for only a few minutes work. 🦻😥 Jan, sounds like you have been busy taking care of the leaves. 🍁🍂 That is funny that George used the sleeping bag as a mitt, I’m sure Theo will be thrilled to receive a parcel from his great gran! Sandy, glad you are inland, I would normally be in Daytona Beach at this time and it got hit hard! Too bad the movie was cancelled Ann. Hope Art recuperates after helping out. Sandra, sounds like your friend in Scotland was very pleased with the jumper you knit for him, well done!! 🧶🧶

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

It’s a shame Jim has taken his boots apart Bonnie, are they heading to the recycle bin ? I’ve got plants growing in all types of receptacles here, even an old Tonka truck that we found in the garden when we moved in. I’ve got succulents growing in it, I might have to hide it when Blake is here. 
Sandy, good to know that all is well with you and you are away from the storm areas.
J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Jim has taken one apart for sure Sue! He likes to see how things are made! lol I’ll try to remember to ask him. lol Not sure where they are heading?? lol Nice to use what you find to grow plants. 

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keen to know what Jim has plans for, maybe he’s making a pattern of his old boot and he’s going to make his own.   
It’s a cloudy day here though no rain. Scoty has got his Saturday comp on this morning at golf so hopefully it won’t rain. He has bought a rain guard for his golf buggy so he’ll stay dry while driving the cart. On Wednesday he won a golf ball for coming fourth, he was so happy about it.
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Looks like Scoty is his old self on the golf course. Good for him that he came in fourth next time he will be coming in first. His therapy must be all done now that he is out and about on that gold course. Didn't you say something about having more surgery?
M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Making me laugh Sue! 😄😄 He loves to know how things are made and how they tick! lol
Good to hear that Scoty is back on the golf course in spite of the rain. ☔☔ Lucky he won the golf ball, I’m sure he’ll be placing first in no time! 👏👏 We had rain starting early this afternoon and still coming down. It was dry for Remembrance Day services (for a change). I got home from physio in time to watch the services on TV. 

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

More surgery on the 12th December, this time it will be his left hip. He decided to go with the earlier date rather than wait until January as he has been getting so much pain in his left leg, particularly the knee. He’s so happy with the specialist, he’s worked wonders replacing the right hip and knee so hopefully the left side will be just as successful.
N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Nice to know that Scoty is having his surgery in December rather than January. It will be here very soon. Hope everything goes as smoothly as Scoty’s knee did. Scoty seems to have recovered very nicely from his surgery.

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Operations a plenty right now for Scoty. Once upon a time he was scared of hospitals and needles terrified him. Now it’s a case of hurry up and do the surgery . I’m happy that James is here to give me a hand if need be when Scoty has his hip surgery. I know one thing, we won’t be gadding about over the Christmas period, good excuse not to bother about it this year.
P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Pardon me but I posted a Christmas tree to see ideas about decorating them. They will be 9 together to look like garland. My post was merged today with other topics that I posted. They can’t do another until Monday. Well here is the tree I knitted. It was posted under the Main Section. About 13 pages of what I posted on KP site was merged together accidentally. I had 2 Xmas tree topics and someone merged them together with my other posts.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sandy, where are you planning on hanging your tree garland? I like your Idea!


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quite the Christmas tree Sandy, very nice, it would look lovely as garland. I hope they get everything sorted out for you. Will your trees all be the same colour?
Jim has never spent this much time at the doctor’s, blood work, tests, the hospital and taking pills since we have been married! Things sure have changed for both Scoty and Jim over the years Sue. He would like to have everything done yesterday too.

R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Rich looking is it? The tree. I think on this one it will be the same color. I do have sequins in Xmas colors I can add. Buttons, bows, etc. 

S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Sounds like a great idea with the additions! 🎄🎄

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Some small glitter balls would look nice on your tree as well Sandy. I’ve seen them at the craft stores, they look like tiny pom poms. It’s a great idea that you are doing and the trees will make a lovely festive garland.
Bonnie, things have changed for me over the years too. I seem to have so many scripts these days but at least I’m not needing a specialist right now.
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Things have also changed for me too Sue —- lots of scripts, physio and trying to stay away from the doctor. Oh, I have a colonoscopy coming on the 28th, mustn’t forget that! lol
Wonderful suggestions for Sandy. I hope she shares some pics of her final creations! 🎄🎄

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ugh, I haven’t had a colonoscopy at this stage though I’ve had the camera down the throat. The numbing anaesthetic that they spray at the back of the throat tastes awful. I suppose the colonoscopy isn’t very pleasant, particularly the cleansing diet you have to have, leading up to the procedure.
V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very lucky you haven’t had a colonoscopy Sue! Haven’t had the one down the throat —- yuck!!
The prep isn’t fun but only every three years so not too bad. lol At least my procedure is at 8 a.m. 

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wise to get it done Bonnie and if the doctor thought that I should get the procedure then I would. Scoty and I get the bowel kits every two years I think it is and we always do the tests. It’s surprising how many people don’t bother to do the tests and throw them away.
xYZA


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

All tests going are all for our own good, I've had the camera down my throat and Dave has had a colonoscopy. Neither of them pleasant but necessary.. I'm looking forward to the bulbs coming up in the Spring, it was had work, but hopefully worth it They were in raised beds and tubs so not too bad on my back. I got off lightly yesterday I spilt boiling water on my hand and leg and splashed it on my check. Just a bit sore today. 

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

By ekk Joan, spilling the boling water on yourself-- not nice, I suppose it could've been worse, do be careful. These things happen out of the blue even when you are being careful. Hope your'e ok.
C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Big change in our weather, the rain has stopped and getting colder —- possibly snow!! Oh no, say it isn’t so. Joan, I hope you are okay, sorry you spilled boiling water on your hand and leg. Will you need to go to the doctor, please be careful. It must be very painful. I get my colonoscopies done every three years, a bit behind due to Covid. I know they are necessary, just not a favourite! lol We used to do the “poop” test but have graduated. lol

C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Christmas tree down by Nicole storm winds. At Cranes Roost Park in Florida. Took down the whole 60 foot tree. Been there many times. To early for Christmas decorations. 

D


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Cold is the worse one I have ever had and the same for DH. Infact he went out this morning and got us both Covid test kits and they both came out negative. Just a cold. I have had headaches, earache, neuralgia, sore throat and chest ache. Its a good job I had my flu jab weeks ago. DH has had the same but with really bad chest. Hopefully both on the mend. 

I am going to get my little hat finished this afternoon and then not sure what to make next. 

Youngest son phoning tomorrow.

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't do anything by halves do you Sandra, you poor things, you both must feel lousy, glad it's not covid.
It'll be lovely to hear your sons voice tomorrow, he'll have so much to tell you,-- that will cheer you up.
Curry with the Saturday gang at my g/sons new house tonight, he and his partner are sharing the cooking, both very good cooks.
I doubt Ollie will have that, but there'll be something suitable for him.
E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Exactly Jan, Sandra doesn’t do things by halves. Hope Sandra and DH are soon on the mend, good to hear it was not Covid. The viruses going around now seem to hit everyone twice as hard. Enjoy your curry with the Saturday gang Jan. I’m sure Ollie will find something to his liking. Enjoy your chat with your youngest son tomorrow Sandra, I know you have really missed him. That was a tall tree to come down Sandy. Hope no one was hurt. Saw some drone videos from Daytona —- what a mess, everything washed out of the homes backing on to the ocean. 😥

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

First of all, Sandra your chest cold sounds like the same one I had. Yes, it was one of the worst colds I ever had that just lingered on. I had two covid tests and both turned out to be negatived. My doctor had to treat me like I had covid with anti-bodies and steroids. 
Bonnie, hope one day you can go back to Daytona after the mess is clean-up and your restrictions are lifted. 
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gloria be, what happen to my rhubarb??? I was going to bake a rhubarb pie and had to settle for apple. MMM it sure smells good I just took it out of the oven. Jan are you the guilty and told Big Ted that you wanted that firm and juicy rhubarb? Shame on you, I asked Teddy to save it for me. Art said the apple pie was delicious topped off with French Vanilla Ice Cream. Don't fear Jan if only I can find Big Ted. 
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Haha, sounds like Big Ted is in trouble, letting Jan get her hands on his firm juicy rhubarb. Never mind Ann, your apple pie would have been delicious I‘m sure. Oh poor Joan, scalding herself, did you run lots of cold water over the burnt areas ? These freaky accidents happen at times but glad you are ok now.
Sandra, you are having a bad time right now with your health, hope you and hubby are well soon. Do you take vitamins, I’m a strong believer of echinacea tablets, also garlic and horseradish capsules to help the immune system. 
Hope you enjoyed your dinner tonight Jan, would be lovely seeing the family.
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I take Vitamin C with Rose Hips to build up my immune system along with Vit. D 
This cold that's in the air is the worst, it sures like to travel from the states to the UK, be careful Sue that you and your family don't catch it. 
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just been having a couple of sneezes now Ann but I think it’s a bit of hayfever. The wattle trees are losing their little flowers which doesn’t help. It’s very wet and miserable outside today and we’re just deciding if the wood fire should get lit, Molly and I are voting yes so I think it will definitely be yes, haha. Do you think you will have snow any time soon Ann ? 
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knees and joints say there is snow in the air. It's a bad time for anyone with arthritis. Art & I both have it. We had another Birthday cancel out tonight. Our son's girlfriend has fibromyalgia, he didn't say but said she wasn't up to going at the last moment. Art and I were just talking too much of a change. Only last week we were having weather in the 70F/21C daylight saving time now it's 30F/-.1C and dark outside. 
L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Little more information please. What do they mean by the 12 days of Christmas? Is it just a song or is there more meaning behind it? Does it start on Dec 25th?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

My understanding of it is that it starts on 25th December and is supposed be the twelve days that it takes the Magi to reach the baby Jesus. The days are supposed to be celebrated with a different saint each day starting with St Stephen on Boxing day. No idea if this is right or wrong!!! Not much help I'm afraid Sandy.

N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

No problem Joan. It’s more then I know now. Those 12 days go over New Years. Which is interesting. Something about the Jesus meeting the 3 kings on the 12th day.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

12 Days of Christmas Lyrics - The 12 Days of Christmas Lyrics 

Oh, I wish I knew the religious version of 12 Days of Christmas. The only one I know is the one we always sang at Christmas. 
P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Pretty please with sugar on top. 

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quick dash around the garden this morning to put seed out for the birds. The rain had eased off a bit but then decided to chuck it down. So much for wearing a raincoat, I still got soaked so I went had a nice hot shower when I came in. We are supposed to be getting a lot more as is the mainland so probably more flooding in some areas. I think this Spring has been the wettest on record.
Sandy, I think Joan is correct in what she says about the 12 days of Christmas. Mum used to be very superstitious and would not allow us to take the Christmas tree down until 12 days after Christmas.
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

The *Partridge in the Pear Tree* is Jesus Christ.
The *2 Turtle Doves *are The Old and New Testaments.
The *3 French hens* are Faith, Hope and Charity, the theological virtues.
The *4 Calling Birds* are the four gospels and/or the four evangelists.
The *5 Golden Rings* are the first five books of the Old Testament.
The *6 Geese A-laying* are the six days of creation.
The *7 Swans A-swimming* are the gifts of the Holy Spirit, the seven sacraments.
The *8 Maids A-milking* are the eight beatitudes.
The *9 Ladies Dancing* are the nine fruits of the Holy Spirit.
The *10 Lords A-leaping* are the ten commandments.
The *11 Pipers Piping* are the eleven faithful apostles.
The *12 Drummers Drumming* are the twelve points of doctrine in the Apostle’s Creed.
There you go Sandy


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

So I guess we have covered most of the meaning between us Jan! Six weeks from today will be Boxing Day. 21st December is Winter Solstice them we can look forward to longer days and Spring .

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Top answer Jan and very interesting. I’m sure Sandy will be interested in now knowing what the 12 days Of Christmas mean.
It’s 10.30 pm here and I’ll be off to bed soon, I’ve been watching Crime and Investigation shows on tv so hope I don’t have any scary nightmares 
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U are very brave to watch murder investgations before going to bed Sue, hope you didn't have nightmares. I'm a big fan of ''Foyles War'', don't know if you girls have heard of it, but it's worth a watch, 'Michael Kitchen' the main man is great, really good actor and I'm in love with him hahahaha.
Woke up to a very thick foggy morning today, it's nearly 12.oclock and it's still hanging around. Typical Brit November day. 
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very crazy of me Jan rather than brave. It’s hard to find much to watch on tv these days and funnily enough, Foyles War has just started up again so I’m going to try and follow it this time. Scoty is interested in watching it too.
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well I can recommend it to you both Sue, I watched it first time round but I'm still enjoying watching it again so give it a go, it's a different story each episode. -- love it and HIM lolol.
As you so rightly said there isn't a lot worth watching just lately, I go to the Freeview channels and find stuff that interests me, ''Heartbeat' being one of them .
X Y or Z


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Well I love watching true crime stuff on TV as well.

Thank you Jan for the words to 12 days of Christmas as I always forget them and make stuff up, haha!
I feel a lot better today and thankfully DH has actually popped out to the shops this morning for the first time in over one week. He looks a lot better and the cough has nearly gone with him. My throat still feels weird so I am staying in for an day.
I finished the hat for my friend and I will post a photo on here later.
Had a lovely chat with my youngest son yesterday on the phone and he is popping along to see me for a night after next weekend. I am now going down there to see him one day in December and we are going to see the christmas lights on Oxford Street and others. It is something lovely to look forward to. He even mentioned maybe going to see a show on the afternoon.

XYZ or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You and Hubby are on the mend, that's good to hear, also good that you had a nice chat with your son and he's going to pop in for a night. It'll be great for you both to see the Christmas lights in Oxford Street, quite spectacular. and a show would round the day off just perfectly. Hope you manage to arrange it all.
Z or A


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

A lovely bright sunny day here and I've made a batch of sausage rolls. My neighbour gave me 20 sausages. She had despatched two of her pigs. I was so pleased to have them. They taste like sausages used to taste when mum used to cook them.

I didn't know that the 12 days of Christmas had a meaning Jan. So, thank you for that. 

I've been down the rabbit hole of You Tube this morning after listening to Nights in White Satin. Tried to find the lyrics and their meaning and ended up hearing the whole story. It ended up that the lead singer's girlfriend sent him some white satin sheets whilst he was away on tour. I had no idea. 

Not done much this week, but it's been nice not having to go anywhere. The only thing I have done is to have my jabs and I'm pleased to say we had no side effects this time around.


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Be great to see the christmas lights with my youngest son. 

Here is the hat that I have just finished for one of my Scottish friends. I sent her husband the jumper last week and he loves it and it fits a treat. So I decided to make her a hat and maybe do some gloves to match for a little present. They want me to go and visit them in the springtime next year and I am so looking forward to it.

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Colorful Hat, Sandra. You are some knitter besides whipping out your projects so fast they all seem to be well-knitted. Please past some mojo unto me. Lately it seems like it takes me forever to knit one simple hat. I don't know what's wrong either I am bored or just plain tired. It takes me forever to do anything. 

Thanks Jan, for the religious version of 12 Days of Christmas. I made a copy for myself. 
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Colours in the hat are very nice Sandra, same wool as the jumper ? How lovely of them to invite you in the Spring, something lovely for you to look forward to.
I've started to collect stocking fillers for all my little great grandies, start early-ish to spread the cost, -- 7 of them to buy for !! I'll put some money in a money wallet for them , then parents can bank it for them.
Best idea for me because they have far too many toys.
D


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Did you hear about the shops Joules at Market Harborough Jan? I hope they are able to get a buyer and save all those lovely shops and people’s jobs. What a time of year for all of this to happen. DH said he couldnt understand why they went into such expensive new office and then announced this. Someone said that the new offices cost in the region of 20 million?! I like having a look in there on my trips and have had some nice clothes and bags from them.

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everything under the sun those young kids have, toys and clothes. I started a Savings Acct. for them but my daughter wanted me to buy them something. She suggested I give my GD a doll for her 6th Birthday. That was easy, and I knew that she took dancing lessons, so I bought her a ballerina doll. It turned out she got 6 other dolls for her Birthday, and she wasn't that thrilled.
Sorry Sandra that I budded in with your conversation with Jan. 
F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Far better to give money for birthdays and Christmas, I’m sure your granddaughter would have agreed Ann instead of her receiving 6 dolls. I look at all the toys that Blake has and he’s only 15 months so I’m going to give Bec some money to go in his account. James is going to buy him some trucks and things for when he visits us in a couple of weeks.
Sandra, I love the hat, the pattern is quite unusual and of coarse I love the yarn.
Jeannie, Nights in white satin is one of my favourite songs, love the Moody Blues. One of my other favourites from that era was A whiter shade of pale by Procal Harem. Great music back then, much better than todays.
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Good package in the mail today. Pencils made from recycled newspapers with seeds. They have 5 different types of seeds. Does anyone know what Chilli seeds are? I imagine a herb? Oh and they came from the UK! 

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Has anything been canceled Sue with Blake's visit? Would all that flooding affect him coming? I sure hope not. I know how much you, James, Scoty and Molly can't wait until Blake comes. They grow so quickly at his age. 
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I doubt that their trip will be affected though it depends on how bad the roads are from Hervey Bay to Brisbane airport, it’s a 3.5 hour drive. We had FaceTime with Blake today, he was playing with his lawn mower toy and looked so cute. Yes Ann, he’s growing up so quickly, he blew lots of kisses to James and I.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Joan in a silly mood after Sandra;s beautiful knitting. Here Is a hat I knitted last night!


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Keep on knitting Joan, I love the little hat. I am sending some knitted items off to a friend in the North East (UK) for her church christmas fayre. I hope she likes the items and she is able to sell them. A very worthy cause as I used to go to that church as a child. It is beautiful and stands on a hill and looks out to sea. I remember a friend saying that they saw it while out on a boat trip while it was lit up at night (Night time sea fishing). Lovely. Back to knitting dog blankets for me today as it is pouring with rain and I am still recovering from the cold from hell. Take care everyone.

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lovely hat Joan, very stylish for a dolly. It's cold and raining hard, I'm going nowhere, my chiropodist lady is coming this afternoon, she works for the NHS but does home visits for herself.

I'm on the last few rows of my c2c blanket, it's BIG and keeps my knees warm when I'm working on it.
I wish I could show you a picture of Lilly (eldest grt grandie ) she will be 7 this December, she carried the Brownie flag on rememberance day parade on Sunday and looked so pleased with herself, I felt so proud of her.
M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Lovely work Sandra and Joan, well done! Sandra, I think your friend will be surprised and pleased when she receives her package from you. Joan, what a tiny hat, how long did it take you? Hope everyone is feeling better today, not nice feeling under the weather. 🥰🥰 
Sue, your house is probably bubbling with excitement waiting for Blake’s visit, very exciting! 
Surprise —- no snow last night! More hype! My girlfriend’s sister got 5” on Sunday! ☃☃

M


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Lots of rain overnight but another bright sunny day now. More to come later. Chilli seeds are for growing chilli peppers as far as I know. I know what you mean about everything taking longer, I have exactly that feeling too at the moment. Seems I've been knitting this jumper for Vada forever. I know that they are all getting bigger, and I will have to stop sometime soon as it becomes too much of a chore. So, I have put away my scrapghan and will concentrate on the jumper and get it done. I have some nice wool waiting and need to finish the things I have on the needles first.


M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Marigolds still flowering in my garden, and lots of new buds which will get spoilt if we get frosts, I have never seen them flower this late. They are in a big tub and self seed every year, I love them. They remind me of my grandpa when I was little he had a big patch of them at the bottom of his garden, they are the old fashioned variety, not like french marigolds and other new kinds.
N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

No flowers left here Jan, even the mums look like they have seen better days. 😥😥 It is nice to remember things we enjoyed when we were younger, isn’t it Jan? The days seem so short now, I guess we will have to wait till December 21 for them to start getting longer. 😄😄
I’m sure your C2C blanket wou keep your knees warm Jan. What an honour for Lilly to carry the flag in the Remembrance Day parade Jan. Hard to believe she is going to be 7 next month!
I agree Jeannie, everything does take longer now, is it our age? lol Good luck with your knitting. I also think chilli seeds are for growing chilli peppers. I think I should have stayed in bed longer today, I’m starting to feel tired again. lol

O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh lovely flowers marigolds Jan, I love the smell from them, not exactly a perfume. They are so bright on a dull day like today. Cold and wet. Either rain or fog, typical November. I had a phone call from my friend in Australia this morning, that cheered me up...  We've been friends' for 62 years!! I remember carrying the Brownie flag at church parade, I thought I was really something then.

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh Bonnie, I sometimes think it would be lovely to stay in bed a bit longer, but then I tell myself'' -- don't be silly woman, be glad that you are able to get up and about and do things'', and then think of poor souls who are really bedridden, so sad.
We can always have a granny nap after lunch lol.
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Popped in too soon now we've gone out of alphabetic order again, never mind we can soon catch up 
Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quick to reply Jan, yes, we do tend to get out of order —- when we all answer at once! lol
I see a granny nap in my future today. lol Yes, we are truly blessed with being able to get up and move around, not everyone is so lucky. No appointments today, so will probably stay in. There are rumblings about mandating wearing masks indoors again. Not a problem for me, I never stopped wearing mine. Here we go again.

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really never leave my mask off when I go shopping and when I travel to town on the bus I notice a lot of people wearing them, makes sense doesn't it, you can't be too careful. Sanitise my hands and the shopping cart handles as well.
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sandra sorry I didn't reply to you when you mentioned Joules closing down, I'll miss them, when Sophie was born in the summer I bought her a few things when they had a sale on, they were a few sizes too big, but what'dya know, she's grown into them right now lol. Good thinking granny Jan hahaha.I bet they'll have a big closing down sale as well so I'll keep my eyes peeled.
T


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

The day they have a closing down sale I will be popping along, who knows what bargains might be had. It is so dark here today but I have put together some spaghetti bolognese sauce. Ironing to do and then tidy the house up. Everything has been neglected while I havent been too good.

U


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Unbelievably quiet in the kitchen lately. It is after midnight here but I just cannot get to sleep. DH still has an awful cough so he has taken himself off to the spare bedroom for the week. I’m not used to this peace and quiet from his snoring, very strange.

I’ve started myself another jumper tonight, well, we cannot have enough of them, can we? Its put together with left over balls of James C Brett Marble Chunky so watch this space. All of the dark colours will be involved.

Night night all and catch up later.

V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very late night for you Sandra, hope you get to sleep now! It was very quiet in the kitchen today! Can’t wait to see the new jumper you are working on, sounds very interesting. Please keep us posted on your progress. I also hope DH feels better soon!
Night, night!!

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very early evening for me, it's 7pm but it's pitch-black outside. When it gets dark then I stay inside. Today we spent the day at home. Art & I were schedule to get our 5th booster shot for Covid. It was one of those days that I wasn't up to par. Art went and I skipped out getting the shots. I will set up another time when I am feeling better. 
Sandra your cold didn't last long, you were just like Art. Your Dh's sounds like he is fighting the one I had, the everlasting one, at least it seemed that way.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Well it gets dark here at around 6pm. Cooler weather here today.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You are lucky Jan, still having the pretty marigolds growing in your garden, they must be tough.
Ive got some gorgeous pigs face plants in my wheelbarrows on the veranda. There’s pinks, reds and yellow. I love them
ZA


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Always nice to have a bit of colour this time of year, I still got a few evening primrose flowers and a miniature rose in the garden and this is on the bathroom windowsill. I can't have it on the kitchen windowsill as Nikolai will eat the flowers!!!






Hope you got to sleep Sandra, I did the opposite and woke up at 4.45.

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Blooms on my jasmine-- and a few primroses just opened.
I had a surprise visitor at 10.15 am this morning , Laura came with Finley. It was so good to see them, Finley had his first haircut on Monday, Laura said he was very well behaved and funnily enough liked the hair dryer. lol. The man just showed it to him, he didn't have a hair wash.
Hope you catch up with a nap this afternoon Sandra.
C


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Could sleep on a clothes line right now Jan so I am off to bed for a couple of hours. 
Oh that’s lovely for you having a surprise visit. Their first haircut is always lovely to look back on. I can remember my daughter having her haircut at our local hairdressers and she loved the smell of the shampoo. All three of mine were well behaved at the hairdressers but my friends little lad threw a right tantrum and wouldn’t go back! Just made some scotch broth for tea and have some bought mince pies to follow. 

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dream away Sandra!! Have a good catch up. What a lovely surprise Jan to see Laura and Finley, I guess Finley looks a smart little lad now! I haven't looked at the winter jasmine, didn't notice any flowers though. 

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

EEE I wish I could get alerts for messages from you girls, honestly if I didn't check on 'old' messages in my inbox I wouldn't be able to be replying to you Joan, and Sandra telling us she'd gone to bed to catch up on some sleep. Grrr !!
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Funny question Jan but have have you clicked on "follow" on the top right of where it says 
New Kitchen and Cooking Word Game. If it correct should say "unfollow"

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Great surprise for Jan, having a visit from Laura and Finley. I don’t think Blake has had a haircut yet, he’s got some sweet little curls on the back of his head. 
Today is nice and sunny though cool. We are going into town soon as I’ve got an appointment with my GP, just to get my monthly pain meds. I think we might take Molly and then go to her favourite pup cup cafe in Beauty Point.
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Have lots of Fun with Molly by spoiling her a little bit! Joys of having grandchildren come over I bet Jan was tickle pink when Laura & Finley walked in. I know you can't wait until Blake comes.
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I’m really looking forward to seeing Blake. I’ve got to get some boxes before he comes to visit as I’ve got a few teapots on display which I had better pack away. Most of them are in display cabinets so they should be safe ( I hope ) haha. I don’t want to be telling him no all the time so there won’t be anything in the lounge room to grab.
We enjoyed our coffee and treats at the River Cafe, Molly enjoyed her pupachino and biscuit. She went to the dog groomers this afternoon and is exhausted now, she’s asleep in our walk in robe.
She looks and smells divine ❤❤
J


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Just lovely for you Sue to be seeing Blake. We cherish these moments. My youngest son is coming here for one night next week and I am really looking forward to it. Some chocolate chip cookies will be made ready for his arrival! I bet Molly looked a treat after being to the groomers. 

I had a couple of hours sleep yesterday afternoon while cuddling up to my hot water bottle, bliss. I had already prepared a pasta bake so that was just to put in the oven. Then last night I slept and slept until 8am! I certainly needed it. 

DH still has a horrible cough but he will not go to the drs. Its pouring with rain here, yet again and it is forecast for more rain today. Oh well, back to knitting my jumper.

K


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Kind of you to let us know Joan about the _Follow_. I hadn't done that either, so fingers crossed for future notifications.
I really like the hat you made for your friend Sandra. How nice to receive that in the post. 
Today I have made a lasagne. Enough for two days. It's looking lovely and the house smells lush. Can't wait to have it with a few homemade chips later on. Little Elsie, who you may remember was premature and had a dreadful start, will be 4 yrs old tomorrow. Mum has got her name down for their local school and it seems so grown up for her in her little uniform. We will go over on Sunday for dinner and Birthday treats.
There is a lot of Scarlet Fever going round the schools currently. So, fingers crossed none of them get it. Little Eloise can't afford to get poorly either, with her chest problem as a consequence of being 6 weeks premature. Every time she gets a cold it always impacts her severely.

Anyway, another lovely sunny day although cold and soggy after a night of heavy rain. Lots of things to do in the garden but don't fancy doing it today. Maybe tomorrow. 

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Little Elsie will be 4 years old; I remember well when she was fighting for her life. I hope she will stay strong when going to school, so many germs she needs to fight. My heart goes out to her because my weakness was always having chest colds. The moment I come down with a cold I know it will be a while before I can recover. There isn't much a person can do than to leave Elsie live her life. She can't be kept in a bubble. 
Tonight is Mystery Meal Night, and I am looking forward to having a nice evening with Art. 
M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Many posts missing from my inbox or no Alerts again! Nothing has changed in my settings. Missed most of yesterday’s posts and the only one today — so far is the recent one from Ann.
Trusting everyone stays healthy and so many new things happening with my kitchen friends.
Nice for Jan to have a surprise visit from Laura and Finley, Sue looking forward to Blake’s visit, Sandra looking forward to her youngest son’s visit, Jeannie worrying about poor little Elsie (such a worry for the littles), Joan with her super advice for this sight and Ann getting ready to go to the mystery night dinner. Where is Sandy — it does get dark early here too!

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My love to you little Elsie, I hope you had a lovely birthday. Sunday will be a day of laughter and treats, I hope you all have a lovely time
It's rained heavy none stop all day, after I'd been to have my hair done I've stayed indoors and nearly finished the c2c blanket for my friend.
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now I'm curious to know what Anns mystery night dinner is.
I'm having lasagne, jacket spud and veg. 
O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh yummy Jan! I made lasagna for dinner on Sunday, cut them into individual pieces and froze them for future meals. Enjoy Jan, I also wonder what dinner is in store for Ann and Art.

P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Perplexed by today's grocery delivery, they hadn't got the liquid egg that I had ordered so substituted it with frozen pastry - I'm still trying to work that one out!!! We've had butterflied sea bass with lemon, chives and peas/green beans tonight. hope everyone enjoys their meals. Happy Birthday Elsie!

Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quite the substitution Joan, I can’t make a connection either between liquid eggs and frozen pastry! lol Your dinner sounds very tasty! Yes, Happy Birthday Elsie! 🎂🎂

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Right now, I can't figure out what Joan did... Her meal sounds delish with the butterflied sea bass with lemon, chives and peas/ green beans. Every time I hear green beans I can't help but think of Jeannie's string green beans she grows in her garden. 
S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

So funny that we are both having lasagne for tea Jan. Thanks all for the well wishes for Elsie. 

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Time goes so quickly, Elsie is 4 already. I hope she has a lovely birthday with lots of special things and a big birthday cake.
Jeannie, I thought Scarlet Fever was a thing of the past. It’s a huge worry if these ailments are coming back. 
U


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Unbelievable that Scarlet Fever is coming back! Such a worry.

A big happy birthday to Elsie. My best friend’s mam is called Elsie and she is 102 years old.

Not tired tonight so I am going to continue knitting my jumper until I feel sleepy. My sleep pattern is all over the place! It has poured with rain for hours now and hopefully later today will be better. Shopping yet to do and I want to take a trip to Uppingham market. DH still has a terrible cough and will not go to the drs. 

Night night all.

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very sorry to hear that your hubby still has a bad cough Sandra. I’ve had a chronic cough since the AF attack that I had two years ago. I’ve had X-rays and lung function tests but still no answers.
Hope you enjoy your trip to the market tomorrow, I’ve seen a garage sale advertised for tomorrow and it’s local. Scoty isn’t playing golf tomorrow so he’s coming for a rummage with me. This time next week, Blake and his mum will be on the plane, coming down to see us   
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Win Win Win for your Family, Sue! How long are they planning on staying?

Mystery Meal for tonight was Chicken Cordon Bleu
Breaded chicken cutlet stuffed with ham and Swiss cheese and served over white rice with Sauce Mornay
X, Y, Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yummy Ann, that’s one of my favourite chicken dishes. Bec and Blake are arriving next Friday and returning home on Monday evening. They will stay with her friend on Monday evening then do the drive home the next day. She is using flybuy points and is fly business class, I don’t blame her as they will get a bit more room on the plane. Hope Blake will be ok, he’s getting more teeth coming through, the poor little man.
ZA


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A fun time ahead for you Sue, I wonder what is going through James mind... I've just pegged a load pf washing out and now I'm cold. The sun is shining but it is only 9C/37F. I think I'll try fingerless mittens next time.   Jan did you get anywhere with post reminders? 

B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Been a bit busy Joan but I'll have a look, -- not quite sure where to look though
 --- actually you popped in my inbox that's how I'm replying to you now, very odd.

You are very optimistic hanging washing out, I dry mine indoors, haven't got a dryer, no room in my small kitchen.
C


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Cheery morning at Uppingham market. Really enjoyed our little trip this morning and came back with warm sausage rolls and plenty of fruit and vegetables to keep us going. Heading out this afternoon in search of a new duvet. Catch up later.

D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Delightful day. Uncle did a presentation to a group of kids about being a veteran. He is still involved with helpful them. Another gentleman is a Elvis impersonator and was in the army in the UK. Photo of Orlando Elvis below!


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Elvis looking good Sandy , I wonder if the gentleman gave the kiddos a song lol.
Nice little outing to Uppingham for you and DH today Sandra. The weather was kind to you as well-- after all that rain yesterday, didn't stop did it.?
F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Fun yes the kids sang with Elvis. He has a British accent. Not when he sings. 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Great to see Elvis up on stage with the kids. I’m sure they all had heaps of fun and also great for your uncle to be involved in giving presentations on being a veteran. 
H


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Having fun is what it is all about Sandj! Great! Thank you for sharing it with us. 

Wide awake as usual for midnight. 

I spoke to my youngest son and he isnt coming here during next week and I am so disappointed but I will see him for a few days over Christmas which I just have to be happy with. Sorry but I do feel deflated. He is going to Budapest with his new love the next weekend and therefore has to work this next week. Oh well, just as long as he is happy and healthy (my mam used to say that). I miss him so much.

Night night all.

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I’m sorry to hear that you won’t be catching up with your son next week Sandra but Christmas isn’t that far off. He’s becoming a real globe trotter isn’t he, good on him.
Scoty and I went to two garage sales this morning, he bought a brush cutter ( whipper snipper ) and some coat hangers. I bought a pretty parasol and a cute little umbrella which looks like a strawberry. I thought Blake could use it when he gets a bit older. It was nice to spend a Saturday morning with Scoty, he’s usually at golf but decided he didn’t want to play this weekend. His bad leg has been giving him a lot of pain, he’s counting down the days before he gets his hip replaced.
J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Just handing out food bags at a high school today. This will be interesting. The cars are suppose to line up to get their food. We hand them a bag while they are in the car. 

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kind of you to help out Sandy, I hope the ones who are liking up in their cars are a deserving ones, The church here do the same thing, but I'm afraid to say there are folk who are taking advantage who are not hard up for cash and collect a bag of food. I honestly don't know how they dare.-- You might ask how do the helpers and organisers know, well in a village, faces get known !!!
L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Like one year I did it and we took a bag to a woman and she was so appreciative. She didn’t know much English. Only Spanish. I know they took food bags to Walmart and gave them to people who really needed them there one year. Good point!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Making everybody's bellies full for the Holiday Season! Thanks Sandy, for doing this most worthy cause!

Sue, it is nice that you and Scoty can spend time together doing a hobby that you both enjoy. I am surprised that Scoty could make it to the garage sales. I can't seem to get around as well as I want. Last summer I took Gracie and her friend to the city-wide rummage sales but sat in the SUV. I really enjoyed going to check out the sales now I leave it to the younger ones. I was really surprised how many people put things in their driveways with a sign saying Free.
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice work you do Sandy, the community is so lucky to have you helping out.
Ann, both the garage sales were just held on the owners verandas so not a lot of walking for Scoty to do. Just a matter of parking the car outside the properties and going through the gates.
Yes, we get a lot of people putting free stuff outside their driveways too and it’s amazing how quickly it goes. I used to put free lemons out when we lived in Qld, it’s good to be able to give stuff away.
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Overabundance of One's Stuff can be another one's treasure! We used to have one day Big Junk Pick-Up Day. The city didn't have it for the last couple of years. Then the people would come out looking for their treasures. We had a few things that we wanted to get rid of this past year, a microwave & a lamp. It would cost us $20 each for the city to pick it up. We found a place that took metal scraps. The man told us when we went there, he couldn't give us much money for what we brought in. Art said if you unloaded the items from the SUV, it's yours. We were happy to get rid of it without costing us $40. 
P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Plus we gave out to 600 families. They were lucky! Got at least 5 or more bags! Plus $35 for a turkey. I meet a kid that had 9 siblings that was from Texas. We made sure they got plenty of food. 

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite awesome, helping all those families out Sandy. It must be a real heartwarming feeling handing out the food bags. So many things that we take for granted, I can’t imagine what it must be like, relying on community help, especially at Christmas. You get to experience the real meaning of Christmas Sandy and thank you for everything you and your club do.    
R


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Really big thank you Sandj for all the work that you do. I also would hate to have to go to the food bank or rely on community help. When I was a single mam with my youngest son times were tough but I always managed to keep us well fed and pay the rent and other bills. Working part time wasn’t easy when the school holidays came along but some good friends helped me through it. 

Sunday dinner tonight will be pork chops and vegetable all made by DH. The last of the carrots in the pot outside. Made a christmas cake yesterday ready to send to my youngest son. He is sorting me a date out to go and visit him in December. 

Back to knitting my jumper this afternoon - just got the sleeves to finish. I want to try and knit a jumper in less than a week and hope to succeed my challenge. Then a little sweater for my friends grandson for christmas. Have a lovely day/night everyone. Sending love and hugs to my lovely friends in this warm and welcoming kitchen. Hot toddies for later! X

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sandra, you are flying by, knitting that sweater. You must be a fast knitter, I envy you and I have to concentrate and not have anyone talking to me. I can’t even watch tv and knit safely, haha.
oh pork chops for dinner, you lucky thing, they’re one of my favourite meals.
Lucky son getting a home made Christmas cake from his mum. You are such a lovely mum ❤
T


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you Sue for your lovely kind words. I have knitted since I was 9 years old with a gap while I was married to the first husband who hated the sound of the knitting needles clacking! Thankfully he is way back in the past. Present husband says he finds it a comforting sound! Thank goodness or he might be ex as well, haha!!!! I do most of my knitting while watching TV except Fairisle which I do have to concentrate on. Take care.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

U are definitely a fast knitter Sandra! I also love pork chops but just can’t seem to find a good tasting pork anymore. You are keeping busy with your baking and getting ready for a trip to see your youngest son. Sue, I’m like you, slow at finishing my knitting! lol 🧶🧶
Sandy, sounds like you were very busy handing out bags of food to those in need. It is terrible the number of people needing to use food banks and other sources to survive. Thank you for all do to help those in need. The cost of living is so high now, unbelievable. They wanted $9.99 (on sale for $6.99) for a three pack of romaine lettuce and $4.99 for a tiny (and I mean tiny head lettuce). Not many takers at those prices! 😥 Sue, I hope you have all your “breakables” put away out of Blake’s reach. James, Scoty, Molly and you must be very excited preparing for Blake and Bec’s visit! 🥰🥰 The countdown is on!
Busy snow days in Buffalo and Western New York (USA) this weekend. They had a whopping 
77” (6ft. 5”) of snow fall. It just kept coming and coming! We had a dusting and that’s it! lol
Unbelievable! ☃☃☃☃ Have a wonderful day everyone! 💕💕

V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Very true Bonnie! That’s a lot of snow. I recall a commercial I think it was for cold medicine that mentioned snow in Buffalo NY. It showed drifts of snow.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Well I can't imagine that amount of snow, that would be up over my head by about 15 inches!! The sun has been shining here today at about 9C/38F.
Sandra you are a fast knitter, do use two needles or a circular. With arthritis in my hands and wrists I'm mainly reduced to knitting socks and doll clothes now. If I knit anything larger I use a circular so that the weight is my lap not not on my wrists and shoulders.
Sandy that is very kind of you to give up your time to hand out food parcels.
Good luck Sue for when Blake arrives - you must be so excited. 
Where is Jan, anyone know, perhaps she busy with her big family?
XYZA


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

A lot of snow for sure, all the kitchen ladies would probably be buried in that much! lol
We can get lots of snow but never that much —- yet! lol
Sandra is definitely a fast knitter, my arms get tired and then I lose interest. Trying to finish a sleeve to my son’s sweater but seems to be taking me forever. lol It is nice that you can still knit Joan, it does pass the time especially in the winter when we are “stuck” inside. Speaking of cold medicine Sandy, there seems to be a shortage of children’s Tylenol and Advil. We are supposed to be getting a large shipment this week from Australia till our factories can catch up! So many shortages for simple over the counter drugs. I also wonder where Jan is, hope she is spending time with her family! 

B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Being grateful I can still knit Bonnie, I'm currently "re-knitting" a pair of socks I made a couple of years ago. They had felted slightly in the wash and were too tight too to wear. How they will turn out I'm not sure!!
We have a lot of shortages over here. Eggs in particular as on knock on effect from bird flu. Children's medicine must be nasty when they are actually needed.

C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Children’s meds, baby formula hard to find. Trouble finding Ensure (drink for Jim), made by the baby formula company! The hospitals are full of children with RSV, a very nasty respiratory illness. Poor littles, it is so hard for them. We seem to be okay for eggs but last week I went to pick up a rotisserie chicken at the one store and was told their order hadn’t come in —- two days in a row, I went to another store and picked one up. I popped into the grocery store after physio on Friday and it seemed to be pretty well stocked, not liking some of the prices but only needed a few things in case we got a snow storm! lol I wonder when and IF this shortage will ever end. Seems like we start to recover a bit and then something else happens! Did you find out why you got the pastry instead of liquid eggs last time Joan?
That sounds like a wonderful idea re-knitting the slightly felted socks, it is worth a try. Please keep us posted how they work out! Good luck! 🧶🧶🥰🥰

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Didn't find out why I got the pastry instead of the egg Bonnie, it will remain a mystery!!   Glad you what got what you wanted when you were shopping. Bonnie. Things seem to vanish from one day to the next and the prices well. 
What shame for the children with RSV and very worrying for their parents too
I'll let you know how my socks turn out.

E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Everyone is complaining about prices and stock on the shelves Joan! Hopefully they will be able to replenish the store shelves soon. We didn’t get any more snow since this morning but it is verrrry cold and windy. Brrrrr………☃☃
Looking forward to see your “new” socks when you complete them Joan! 🧶🧶

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Frosty by us, sounds like the same temps that Bonnie is getting. We were lucky with the snow was only a dusting.
Shortage on Turkeys for Thanksgiving. We got carry-out in the past for a turkey dinner but his year the place that we go to will be only having turkey and chicken served at the place. The Bird Flu has affected the prices and supply. This Thursday for Thanksgiving Art & I will be having a ham steak as long as the rest of the trimmings. I was thinking about making a pecan and pumpkin pies.
G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Every time I go to the store Ann I wonder what will be in short supply? Cold, cold and more cold! Brrrr…..Your Thanksgiving dinner sounds like a great meal and the pies sound like a great way to end your dinner! Are you having any family joining you? I hope your weather stays the way it is and you don’t get dumped on! No way to celebrate Thanksgiving when the weather is terrible. Will be thinking of you on Thursday! Sandy, do you have any plans for Thanksgiving?

F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Gee it was raining and cold here today. I think in the 50’s! 

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Horrid virus for the children, RSV, that’s what Blake had when we visited him in June. He ended up in hospital too though just overnight. I hadn’t heard that Australia is sending out some medicine supplies to Canada Bonnie. I recall a while back that we were sending baby formula to the US or Canada. I hope Jim manages to get his special mix, is it similar to Sustagen ? 
We heard on the news that KFC were having major problems getting chickens supplies, who would have thought that could happen. Also, one of the major takeaway companies were having to put shredded cabbage on burgers instead of lettuce. There has been a shortage of potatoes here due to the wet weather conditions, I’m hoping the ones that I’ve planted will be successful again.
Yes Bonnie, I’ve packed my teapots etc away, I did that yesterday and the entertainment unit looks bare now. I’ve been wandering around the house, pretending to be a toddler and removing anything that is on a toddlers eye level, haha. 
I hope that Jan is ok, it’s a while since she’s been in the kitchen. 
I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm here fighting fit Sue,, this lap top is playing up, had a word with Christian g/son eye doctor and he's sorting out a new one for me, he told me the reason it's so slow it's because it's old--- we laughed when I told him it was like me, slowing down in it's old age LOL.
God idea to put your valuables away for when Blake comes Sue, it's awful having to keep saying ''No'' to littlies, I do the same with anything breakable when any of mine come, although I have to say theyr'e all pretty good when Mummy say 'NO, thats Nannys'. We just get an old fashioned look hahaha.
We've had a fair share of rain, some days start out lovely with blue skies and a bit of sun, then by afternoon, grey skies and down comes the rain.
People are panic buying eggs,the media are partly to blame making it sound worsre than it is,prices have soared so retailers refuse to pay making it look like there's a shortage.
D din law has ordered a free range turkey from the farm we always have each year, she's paid £60 for a 15 pound in weight one. Of course we'll all chip in, I kept my mouth shut , -- but think that is ridiculous, g/sons agree and told her so. We would all have been happy with either a frozen crown or a couple of large chickens. When you add all the trimmings nobody minds, ah well I guess she wants to keep up with tradition.
J


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Jan - hasn’t it been terrible here with all of this rain? Our garden looks waterlogged and I hoped to get it tidied up better before the winter comes along but it will have to stay like that. Just been out this morning and got some provisions for the next few days. An afternoon of knitting the sleeves of the jumper. I started it last wednesday and its a test I set myself to try and get a jumper knitted in less than one week. So far I am enjoying it. Also want to look out for a knitting pattern for a hot water bottle. A present for a friend at christmas. I want something a bit different - anyone got any suggestions?

Eggs are plentiful at our little farm nearby. I pass there everyday and because of the bird flu the poor things have been kept indoors. I always give them a little bit more money for them as I would hate them to struggle.

I have a date planned to go to see my son and his new partner - sunday 11th December which I am so looking forward to and I will get my train ticket sorted tonight once I have sorted out what time they want me there by. So excited.

Didn‘t sleep very good last night so I think I will need a hot toddy or two tonight. Catch up later all.

The kitchen is quiet today.

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Knitting a cardy for my little grt. grand daughter, and same as you Sandra I've promised myself to have it finished by the end of the week, Iit's only for a 6 month old so think I'll reach my goal, just sleeves to do now.
Yes our communal garden is very soggy and the lovely dog belonging to my good neighbotrs has churned it up, it looks like a ploughed field-- but he has to go to the toilet during the day, he goes for long walks morning and evening.
Eggs are plentiful at the farm near me, and like you I put extra in the honesty box. So pleased for you going to meet your son and his partner, you must be so excited. Have you got some Nytol Sandra to help you get a good nights sleep tonight ?
L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Like the idea for knitting a Cardi. I am still working on my knit Christmas trees for my garland. I need to get one done this week! About 3 more trees to knit. 

M


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

May I ask Sandj what pattern you use? It sounds interesting. Take care and stay safe.
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

New for old?? I'm re-knitting a pair of socks that had slightly felted. I unpicked them and I'm hoping for the best. A lot of the us kitchen gals seem to be knitting at the moment, 
Jan, my Christmas turkey for when Susan visits for a late Christmas is a £3.75 Quorn Vegetarian Family Roast 454g. lol. It's supposed to serve 5 but easily does the three of us twice. I ordered a dozen eggs but didn't receive any. They are rationed around here. 
Sue have your visitors arrived? I've lost track of when they are coming.

O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Emmy Cat said:


> May I ask Sandj what pattern you use
> 
> Now it’s by Gina Michele Christmas Tree Garland Pattern
> 
> ...


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh My,I really like this especially the rope, is it hard to make it? 
Christmas Tree Garland Knitting Pattern - (gina-michele.com)

Sandy are you doing the rope that is shown on the picture? I really like it, where you going to drape your garland?

P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Pretty cool isn’t it. Yes I have similar yarn like the one in the photo. I think one will be put into my swap package. I actually thought it would make a great greeting card holder if you hang on a shelf or something and use cloth pins. Just another idea. Ann if you can knit, purl and double stitch it’s not bad at all. I tried one last year and couldn’t do the tree. This one is much easier. Just have to follow the numbers on the pattern. First knit row do a double stitch on each side to make it 19 stitches. 

Q


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Quite an easy but effective pattern Sandj. I will tackle some of those once I get these jumpers out of the way. Just finished the knitting of the jumper and have the sewing up to do but hate that bit. Its going to be harder as I have finished off end pieces of wool and lots of ends to sew in. Grrrrrrrrr!!!!!!! 

R


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Rather soggy down here. Very heavy rain interspersed with sunshine. Elsie did get Scarlet fever poor little girl. She couldn't eat anything for three days and even refused her Birthday cake. What a shame. Still by Sunday she was feeling a lot better on the antibiotics and thank goodness little Eloise seems to have missed it. Considering they are very cuddly with one another and always very close, a lucky escape indeed. The symptoms were full body and face rash, very sore throat and mouth, lips and swollen tongue. 

Anyway, we had a lovely Birthday with her, and she had some lovely surprises. Mum and Dad took her and Eloise on the Polar Express and she was so excited and thrilled. When the puffer train pulled into the station she said _It's real Daddy_. and couldn't believe it when she had hot chocolate on the train, made for her by the dancing elves. How lovely.

What a smashing day they had. Ian and Emma saved all year for that outing and enjoyed it as much as the girls.

Toad in the hole for tea with carrots and Savoy cabbage.

S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

So scary for everyone Jeannie, poor Elsie. Who would have thought that scarlet fever would still be around now!? I’m very happy that Elsie bounced back so quickly, poor little thing. Yes, it is lucky that Eloise didn’t pick it up too. What a lovely treat for your granddaughters to go on the Polar Express, a forever memory for sure! 
You certainly are having a lot of rain this last little while. Maybe it is time to think about building an ark. lol Over here, as much as rain seems “depressing”, we say “at least we don’t have to shovel it”! lol
Sue, I had to look up Sustagen and yes, Ensure is a food supplement drink. It comes in a few different types but I get the high protein one. He has one before bed every night with his snack instead of Ovaltine and milk, it seems to be a bit easier on his system. I hope you finish your tree garland Sandy and Joan can’t wait to see your re-knitted socks.
You ladies are amazing, finishing your card is so quickly!
Have a wonderful day! 🥰🥰

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite simple to make are those trees, thanks Sandj. Even in different colours they would look great, I have some silver sparkley yarn , I shall use some of that for a few.
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Real cool. Yes they are Christmas trees. I have 2 trees more to make. Plan on make 2 of these. Silver would look cool. I think it would look cool as garland or a card holder if you use clothes pins. Put the cards in between the trees. 



S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Such shame Elsie caught Scarlet fever but glad that she is recovering. Silver should make pretty Christmas trees Jan, a good way to use up Christmassy colours from one's stash. 
I've finished one sock Bonnie!

T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks for the update on your sock journey Joan! I knew you could do it!! Silver would be pretty for the garland Christmas trees Jan, a great way to use up odds and ends from your stash! 🎄🎄🧶🧶
Just confirmed my colonoscopy appointment for next Monday! lol

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U poor thing Boonie, the last time I had to do the prep I was told to start a few days ahead with my diet like avoiding red meats. I was given a small bottle verses the gal. that they use to give us to drink. Another thing I found out doing the prep that I could suck on hard candy. I had plenty of lemon drops on hand. ha. 
The hardest part of the trees I think would be making the rope. I need to try it. thanks, Sandy for the suggestion!
V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Very close to the rope part. Ann I will let you know how it goes. I have 2 more trees to knit. 

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wishing you well for the colonoscopy next week Bonnie. I’ve managed to avoid needing one so far which I’m glad about. Sandy you are doing very well knitting the Christmas trees, I made one a few years back when I knit a tea cosy. It was a Christmas themed one and had snow flakes on it which I found a bit tricky. I had never knit bobbles before but I got help from a couple of ladies on kp.
Joan, Blake and Bec arrive on Friday   
Jeannie, so awful that Elsie got Scarlet Fever, the poor little love. Glad she’s now ok and how special, going on the Polar Express.
XYZA


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

A big thank you Sue for your good wishes. I have everything set to go. lol
Need to make up my JELLO, chicken broth, Gatorade, tea (with lemon). I guess that is it for Sunday plus the pills and mix and lots of water. Like Ann, I will start to eat a little lighter towards the end of the week.
Exciting time for Sue coming very soon! 🥰🥰
Looking forward to Sandy’s finished garland. Can you please post a pic when you are finished?

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Been ordering my shopping online, I need extra things for Bec and Blake’s visit. Extra careful for Bec as she’s gluten free and I don’t want to make her sick. 
Scoty and I are going into Launceston tomorrow for his specialist appointment. He’s worried that he still can’t get his knee bent, all the way back. I said they might manually fix it when he’s under anaesthetic having his hip done. It’s a beautiful day here so I’m sure he’s enjoying his golf.
C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Certainly need to stock up Sue, do you have trouble finding gluten free products? It seems to be a lot better now, I have a friend who is gluten free and it used to be difficult finding things for her. You definitely don’t want to make Bec ill. It might take a bit longer for Scoty to get his knee to fully bend back. Enjoy the weather and I’m sure Scoty is enjoying his golf game.

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Don’t usually find it difficult to buy gluten free, even our major biscuit / cookie company here, Arnotts are making a reasonable line of GF. Of course, everything is much dearer though. A wholemeal loaf of bread is around $4 but a GF loaf is over $7. I’ve made cookies using gf flour and they always come out lovely and light. 
E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Everything is more available than it was before for gf people. WOW, that is expensive Sue for gf bread. I have a gf cycle on my bread machine but never tried to make a loaf. lol Sometimes you need specific things, not just gf flour —- not the usual items I use to make regular bread. Maybe one day.
I made gf date squares for my girlfriend last Christmas. They tasted the same as my others. The cookies sound good and it is great that they come out light and fluffy, sometimes hard to do.

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Found out about the homemade gf cookies when my youngest daughter made a batch to take into her work friends at the library. I’ve got a Christmas cookie recipe which we used to make every year from when my daughters were small. Catherine just swapped the normal flour for gf and we were amazed how delicious they were. The staff at the library all wanted the recipe when they tasted the cookies. I sometimes buy the gf packet cake mixes, theres a lovely Betty Crocker one, Devils food cake, so moist and delicious.
G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Gluten Free brownie mix is good too, my girlfriend makes them for her singing group so the gf friends can have a treat too. They certainly have come a long way for sure. Amazing that some recipes you can swap out just the regular flour and have gf. Others you have to use this kind of flour, that kind of flour, xanythum (sp) gum and other things. It is nice if can swap out the regular flour for gf flour and follow the regular recipe as you did Sue.

H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Horrible here today - overcast cold and wet, everything is soggy. Thames water has removed the hosepipe ban, not that we need the hose at the moment the rain barrel has overflowed. 
It's good that there is so much more available for GF nowadays but such a shame it's so expensive. i bet you are so excited now Sue - have lots of fun!
Bonnie good luck for your test on Friday. How are you eyes now?

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I woke up to a very soggy morning, teaming with rain and dark, after shower, brekkie and washed the dishes put a load in the washer, the sun came out-- 9.30am, so I decided to catch the bus to town/ market, glad I did because that was my plan for this morning, wanted to get some daffy bulbs to give to my g/son who has just moved house, Wilkos had some last week but I couldn't carry them-- too much shopping, -- but today they'd sold out grrr. Journey was not in vain, I had a mooch in the market, wool lady wasn't there, nipped to Sainsburys and home, finished Sophies little cardi,and prepared veg for my chicken roast. Needed a granny nap after lunch lol.
J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Just a quick check in (almost lunch), yes, gf is very expensive but at least there are more choices than in the past. You must have got lots of rain Joan if your barrel is overflowing. Thanks Joan, can’t wait till it is over. My eyes are great, so nice not needing glasses for distance only close up reading but that is okay, my choice.
It is sunny but chilly here, rain supposed to be here this weekend. 😥😥 ☔☔ Glad you were able to get to town as planned. Sorry you didn’t find any bulbs —- maybe next time? Good news that you finished Sophie’s little cardi, congrats. Already to eat your chicken and veg. Enjoy!

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kicking around the idea on what to do? First of all, Art and I won't be going anywhere until our garage door gets fixed that won't be until Monday. Last night I just got home from grocery shopping, drove the SUV in the garage and shut the over-hang door then it snapped. That morning Art put the old truck into the garage for the Winter otherwise it sat outside all summer. Both vehicles are shut in. It is a good thing that we decided to stay home for Thanksgiving. 
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lots of time to spend around the house now Ann. It’s a nuisance the garage door can’t be fixed until Monday, that’s a long time without a vehicle. Still, you’ll save on fuel for the car So not all bad news.
When I stayed with James and Bec, before their marriage break up, their garage door got jammed with the car inside. They had to get the repair chap to come out and because it was the weekend, he charged emergency call out fee. 
Jan, sounds like you had a nice trip into town despite not getting your daffy bulbs. Roast chook and veggies sounds delicious, I bet you enjoyed it.
M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Makes for a long, long weekend Ann, hopefully you’ll be back in business early on Monday. Good luck! I hope you had all your Thanksgiving shopping done for your dinner tomorrow.
Arrival time for Blake and Bec is getting closer Sue, you must be getting more excited every day!

N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Now I finished the garland. Looks better up close.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh my Sandy —- you did a beautiful job on your Christmas Tree Garland! Congrats & Well Done!
Thanks for sharing!

P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Pretty soon I will be doing another one. Bright green trees with pink probably. Thanks Bonnie.
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quite Creative Sandy! I didn't even start on my swap pkg. yet, when is the deadline? I like to finish my chemo hats for the month of Nov. then start on my swap pkg. I do have some ideas on what to give her. 
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Really it is Dec 15th. How many hats do you knit a month Ann?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sandy, I like knitting 10 hats a month. Lately I have been slacking. This month maybe half of my usually. I do have 4 knitted and I want to knit one more. There is a woman who lives in the city where I do, and she calls me and lets me know when she will be picking up the hats for the Cancer Center. Her husband passed away right before the Covid shut down from cancer. He was in Art's Class. He also was the Secretary for our local Lions Club. His wife crochets one or two Afghans a month and brings them in. I got started doing this when a KP member asked if anyone would be interested in finishing a scarf that she started knitting for a friend who passed away. She couldn't look at it because it reminded her of her friend. At that time, I wasn't knitting anything, and I told her I would finish it. She didn't want it back when done. When the unfinish scarf came in the mail she also included 10 skeins of yarn. Now what was I supposed to do with that yarn. Her answer was please make chemo hats for your local Cancer Center. I sent my first couple of hats to the Center, and they asked me to make more that was Sept. of 2021. 
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

That is nice that you did continue. I was doing baby hats for a while but one group didn’t really stay in contact with me. We even went to a luncheon at Winnie Palmer Hospital. They gave us gift certificates to craft stores so we could get more supplies.
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Up early this morning and I’ve had a busy day. Scoty had his appointment with his specialist today and he’s happy with Scoty’s knee and how far he can bend it. Then we went to the X-ray clinic and Scoty got his hips done, he said it was painful as he had to stand pigeon toed. Next we went to Bunnings, which is a large hardware and plant store to get some things for the whipper sniper. Then on to KMart to buy some toys for Blake, early Christmas presents really but we had a fun time testing out some of the toys. This time tomorrow him and his mum should be here. 
Your garland has turned out really nice Sandy, it hasn’t taken too long to make. Well done
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very nice garland Sndy. Now that mkets for my great grands are done and Sophies cardi, I think I'll have a go at doing a garland for my d din-law, she always makes her conservatory look special at Christmas, and as you enter the door it really hits you, it looks beautiful. If I was clever enough with computers I'd send pictures of it-- and my blankets and cardi. I can just imagine you and Scoty playing in the toy dept. choosing toys for Blake lol.
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

We had a great time Jan, pressing the buttons on the toys and making a right din, people were probably saying, silly old farts, under their breath, haha. 
Scoty bought some solar lights from the hardware store and he’s put one lot on our holly tree, they look so pretty. I hope the resident possum doesn’t get tangled up in them though I doubt he would climb the holly tree as it’s so prickly. I’m sure Blake will enjoy seeing the lights before his bedtime,
XYZA


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Your Christmas tree garland is fab Sandy. That will look great hanging up. We are doing a christmas tree for the church Christmas Tree Festival at my craft club. They are making lots of felt embroidered robins to hang on it and some nice watercolour discs. 
A rotten day here. It's like we are in a washing machine rinse mode. Supposed to clear up later.
Doing a pork chop roast dinner today. All in one tin, so not too much washing up.

A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Your holly tree will be lovey all lit up for Blake to see, Christmas is such a magical time for little ones, I guess you'll have been busy baking GF biscuits and goodies for when he and Bec are with you.
You won't have a lot of time to spend on here , so I'll wish you lots of fun with your little man.
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A delicious dinner for Jeannie, mmmm, I can smell those pork chops.That’s a great idea, putting all the veggies in the same tin, it enhances the flavour of the veggies too. What’s for dessert?
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Blake will get so spoilt Jan and thank you for your good wishes. I’ll have to try and catch up in the kitchen when and if Blake has a nap. Probably me and grandpa will be needing a nap too.
C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Blake will love looking at your lights on the holly bush Sue, wishing you, Scoty and James a wonderful visit with Blake and Bec. 🥰🥰 Lots of fun ahead! My goodness, our ladies in Britain, you are really in the washing machine on rinse cycle —- so much rain! ☔☔ I hope it does clear up soon for you! Jeannie, sounds like you will be having a delicious dinner with very little clean up, enjoy! Yes, what’s for dessert? Your tree sounds very interesting Jeannie, so many different ideas for decorating. Good luck Jan making the garland for your DIL.
Happy Thanksgiving Ann and Sandy! Enjoy your day! 🦃🦃

C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Crossed over again Sue! lol

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Day has arrived for our little man to be visiting. Their flight arrives at 4.30 this afternoon so James will be there to pick them up while I’m preparing dinner for everyone. So far the weather looks like it will be ok, fingers crossed.
Happy Thanksgiving to all my friends in the US, Ann hope you are going ok while not having access to your car.
Bonnie, good luck with the colonoscopy. 
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Excellent Day for us! Our daughter, Andrea came to surprise Us. She took the night off last night, but she has to work tonight. It was nice visiting with her between her cat naps. She always has something exciting to tell us. At first, we thought we would try to get in for a turkey dinner, but they were booked. In a way I am glad we stayed at home. We had plenty to eat, Ham steak fried in a little of bacon grease, sweet potatoes, squash, asparagus and cranberries. The pies were the best pecan and pumpkin. Andrea took a care pkg. home with her. 

Sue, enjoy your time with Blake. I know you will have many stories to tell us when they leave. 
F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Fun time for you Ann, lovely surprise having your daughter stop by. Your Thanksgiving dinner sounds like a real feast! I’m sure Sue will be busy with Blake and Bec for the next little while.
Can’t wait to catch up with her. Thanks Sue, it will be over before I know it!

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Going to say how pleased I am for you kitchen girls having your visitors, all we need now is for Joan to let us know when Susans going to visit, then we'll have Sandra going off to London to meet with her son and his lady, all go isn't it and so exciting.
Thinking of you today Bonnie, and Sue you must be thrilled knowing your little man is on his way--- or, with our time difference he might even be there sitting on your knee.
Ann, your thanksgiving meal sounds great.
H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Have a person on FB that is in New Jersey. She used 6 crockpots for Thanksgiving meal. I thought that was a interesting idea. She said she knew that 6 crockpots would come in handy one day. Looked like a buffet style meal. Plus her walls are painted a autumn red. 

I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm not too hopeful Jan, we probably won't see Susan now till 2023! I am stocking with double goodies so that we can have another "Christmas" when we do see her. 
Hope Sue had a good time with Blake when he arrived. It's now about one o'clock Saturday morning in Tasmania - two o'clock Friday afternoon in Uk. 
That's a lot of crock pots to store Sandy, I hope they stack inside each other!
Hope Bonnie is over her test and all is well.

J


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Just lovely christmas decoration Sandj. I will get round to knitting a one soon.

Hope you all have wonderful visits from your nearest and dearest. 

Here is my jumper which I knitted in one week. I set myself a challenge and here it is. Knitted using left over balls of James Brett marble chunky and I am really pleased with the end results.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knitted very well, as always Sandra! The yarn you use is that self-striping yarn? ??
If the yarn is self-stripping what a fun yarn to use watching the results while you knit. 
L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Love your jumper Sandra, beautifully made too. I',m knitting funny little snow men to hang on the kiddies Christmas trees, I found 2 balls of white sparkly wool, also some odds of green, red, and black sparkly so I'm creating some funny little hats for the snowmwn-- a bit fiddly sewing in the facial features but worth it, I also ordered some tiny reindeer heads and will attach them to fluffy wool knitted balls, easy to do and quick to make, 
M


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Making a little sweater now for my friend’s grandson, it shouldn’t take too long. Again using some dark blue James Brett Marble chunky.
Jan - you will have to post some of these lovely christmas characters for us all to see. I made a tinsel Santa last year but sewing up all the individual pieces nearly drove me mad. The grand children are too big to want any of these now but I have made them in the past. I even made a beautiful angel for the top of the tree but that wasn’t knitting but sewing. I went along to a saturday workshop to make it and thoroughly enjoyed the day. Have a lovely weekend everyone.

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Not clever enough to post any of my work Sandra, wish I could. Now that I don't get as many visits from Laura since she and her fiance moved, then Finley came along I don't see her as often, she was my ''go to'' when I needed help doing them.
It won't take you long to do the little sweater, I like J.B wool it's so soft, I have some in my stash so think I might start a baby blanket in mint green lemon and white for my friends daughter, she doesn't know what 'flavour' it is so pastels will be the best choice, although I think babies like bright colours, maybe do another for her in bright colours if she wants one.---- Only you and I in the kitchen, I think the others have gone into hibernation lol, except Sue, she'll be having fun and games with Blake
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh I'm still here Jan, if you can get someone to take photos for you and email them to me I will post them on here for you. You're keeping busy with all your knitting projects. Would be nice to see them. I've finished my "re-knitted" socks. I'm quite pleased with them as they are now wearable. Cold and miserable here glad we haven't got to go out. 

P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Pretty photo bags! I used photos I took and had them made into grocery bags. One is the white frog. Another one is a pink and white hybrid bird I think. The images are on both sides. Looks cool! 

Q


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Quiet kitchen today. Hope you’re all having a lovely weekend. I’ve had a knitting afternoon and have the back and front done of the little sweater. He’s only 3 years old. I’ll post when it’s finished. Just had a text from my youngest son and they’re on the flight. Watching George Gently tonight. Fish and chips for tea.
R


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Ready for a nice relaxing evening after a busy day shopping and picking up little _Pugsley_. Our Daughter in Law has to go to London to see her specialist about a possible hip replacement. Poor girl is only 30. So, we are looking after their pug. He's no trouble and a dear little soul. We are his go-to for holidays.

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

*Seeing that you knit so quick Sandra, I was wondering what size needle were you using.? The yarn that you use is that self-stripping?
*
Jeannie, the poor thing to be only 30 and needs a hip replacement. It is so kind that you decided to take her pug for a while. Now don't get too attached, because I know how loveable the little pug can get.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Shall ask my g/son to send a photo or two to your email Joan when I see him .
Crikey Sandra you are a fast knitter.
Had a lovely chinese take away meal tonight, I chose crispy duck in orange sauce, with noodles and prawn crackers yummy yum.
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

This thing with puzzles. Had about 4 puzzles missing 1 piece. Isn’t that crazy. One even came from the NASA gift shop. Nice one that glows in the dark. Missing a piece. 
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U sure aren't having any luck with your puzzles, Sandy. something that I don't do very often.
Jan, Crispy duck with orange sauce, you have my mouth watering. It has been a while since I had that to eat. 
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very frustrating when a piece of puzzle is missing Sandy, a bit uncaring of people who offer a puzzle to charity shops when they know there is a piece missing.
Ann next time you have a carry out, have the crispy duck.
Dull , damp morning here, I was going for a little walk around the village but unless it brightens up I shall stay put and knit 
W


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Wet and dull here this morning. I too was going to have a walk out this morning Jan but I think I will catch up on some ironing which has been neglecting while knitting! DH making braising steak roast dinner tonight with the trimmings. Back to knitting the little sweater this afternoon.

I haven’t done any puzzles in years but it is so annoying to find that one piece is missing. One of my presents at Christmas was always a jigsaw puzzle which I loved to sit and do over the holidays. 

My sweater was knitted on 5mm (rib) and 6mm (main body). James Brett Marble Chunky is self striping And beautiful yarn to knit with. I have made several items over the years with it.

XYZ or A


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yum-yum braising steak, love it. I use James Brett baby wool for baby blankets Sandra, it knits up lovely and squishy and snuggly.
I noticed Joules had a 70% sale when I went past on the bus, I didn't bother going for a nosey because there is nothing I need really, and it was probably only on certain items.
A


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Actually, Jan, James Brett wool is my all time favourite as it knits up beautifully and quick. I’ve made a C2C blanket with the light green/blue James Brett marble chunky in the past for one of my friends. She makes things for her local church christmas fayre which will be on saturday in the North East so I sent her a bag full of goodies to sell. I don’t need anything either from Joules and I know that if I go then I will come away with something! 

The sun is trying to break out but I have decided that I am knitting this afternoon. Ironing done this morning and that is all I am doing today!

B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Brand New puzzle. I agree with the thrift store having issues with their puzzles.
C


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Terribly jealous of you Jan, having a lovely Chinese. Used to have them all the time when I lived in Twickenham. Now we are nowhere near a Chinese. and they won't deliver this far out. That is just one of the pitfalls of living so remotely. Pug is getting used to being here and we will take him home on Wednesday. He is missing his family, but he does know us very well.

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Understanding that you had the pug for a short time, but how is daughter-n-law doing? Will she be able to handle getting up and down to leave the dog out? 
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very exhausting 4 days for Scoty and I but lots of fun with Blake. You forget how much little toddlers keep you on your toes so I’m SO glad that I packed away my teapots and Nick nacks. He loved the toys that we had bought him but for a lot of the time, he wanted to play outside. Each morning he would help me put the bird seed out, he was fascinated by the number of galahs and pigeons we have here. He loved Molly and Molly loved him, apart from when he was grabbing her ears. She was very gentle with him and followed him everywhere, especially if he had a biscuit in his hand.
Our trip to the wildlife park was a big success and Blake got to pat a wombat ( under supervision) and feed the ducks, geese and swans. The black swans had some cute fluffy cygnets with them but we kept away from that family as often the males can be a bit aggressive if they’ve got young ones. We saw the Tasmanian devils too and the quolls and lots of wallabies.
I got lots of cuddles with Blake and it was sad saying goodbye but I plan on having another trip to Queensland in the future. James and Bec got along really well, it’s hard to believe they are no longer a couple.
W


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow! That sounds like great fun with Blake. Good to hear Molly enjoyed the visit as well. Always sad when it comes to an end but there are times in the future to look forward to. Sad that James and Bec are no longer a couple.
I’m wide awake at 5.50am. I’ve got the knitting bug really bad! I’ve just finished a little sweater for my friends grandson. DH thinks I’ve turned into a knitting machine!!! Have a lovely day everyone. I’ve got to catch up with some housework today. 

XYZ or A


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Anne, my daughter in law is only seeing her consultant today. She will hopefully be put on a waiting list then with the NHS. It is the two little girls that are going to pose the biggest challenge for Emma. We will do whatever we can to help, and my son is amazing too.

Sunshine and heavy showers today. In a gap in the rain, I went out and chopped down my big dahlia, that has been flowering all summer long. I think I only have to pull up the marigolds and then I am done out in the garden until spring. I pruned back good and hard my tub grown apple trees last month. My garlic that I bought when I went to Cambridge to visit my other son and grandchildren is already poking through the ground. So pleased with that. I'll enjoy pulling them up in the summertime. 

Chilli in a jacket for dinner.

B


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Been grabbed hold of by the knitting bug lately.

Here is my little sweater for my friend’s grandson.

C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Caught by the knittig bug too Sandra,that's a nice warm jumper for your friends grandson, I finished my repurposed socks and I've gone straight to knitting dolls clothes.
Sue sounds as though you some good fun with Blake. Do you think there's any hope of a reconciliation?
Has anyone heard from Bonnie? Haven't heard from her since her test last Friday. 

D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Darling purple color! It looks great! I doing a second tree garland today. 5 more trees to knit.
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Didn't hear from Bonnie, I should send her a card saying we are thinking of her, yet I left the e-mail cards expire and never renewed. 
Sometimes couples get along better when they don't live with each other for Blake's sake I am glad they are getting along.
I don't have the knitting bug just keeping up with the knitting that has to be done. I wish Sandra lived closer I would send over the cardi I started for my GD. 
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everything is ready for your swap pkg. Sandy? I just started on mine. 
F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Finally, I’m back! lol Looks like I’ve missed lots going on in the kitchen! I’m doing fine, just getting over being anxious and hate the prep! Sue, sounds like everything went smoothly with Blake’s visit, hard to believe it’s over already. Sandy, a real shame about your puzzles, always hate when one piece is missing! 😥 Sandra, I agree with your husband —- you are a KNITTING MACHINE!!! Gorgeous little sweater for your friend’s grandson. Jeannie, enjoy your time with Pugsley and I hope your daughter in law is well soon. Jan, you always have wonderful take out meals with your family. Joan, that is a wonderful idea — double buying for when Susan comes for her next visit, pleased to hear that you finished your re-knitted socks! Good luck with getting your swap ready Ann, time is going fast. 

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Great to hear that you are ok Bonnie, you know that we all worry over our kitchen pals when they go walkabout  
Sandra, I love that jumper, what’s the secret to getting the knitting bug back. I’ve still not finished my house socks nor the dishcloth nor the fingerless gloves and so many other things. I’ve also not been doing any craft for ages, I’ve got rocks to paint and even a paint by numbers kit. I should start something to take my mind off Blake, I’m missing the little man so much.
H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Happy Santa. Just watching on Michael’s crafts class. Fun to watch!
I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I just thought I would check in early today (3:30 am)! lol Thank you Sue, I’m very pleased that the procedure is over and that I survived! lol
Sounds like you had lots of fun family time together with Blake and nice to hear that James and Bec were getting along. I’m sure you really miss your little man but hopefully you will see him soon! Sandy —- Michaels have some wonderful classes, nice Santas.
The reason I’m up early for another day is I’m crossing the border with my daughter to go shopping in the US! Here I am again —- anxious! lol Hoping to pick up some groceries and stocking stuffers for Christmas, a quick lunch and back home again.
Hope everyone has a wonderful “dry” day!

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I think the knitting bug has found out where I live lol, I can't stop knitting Christmas tree decorations, little snow men, santas, angels, all from Jean Greenhowes toys book. Waiting for a delivery of James Brett baby magic self striping to knit another cardi for Sophie, she has plenty for now so I'm making biggest size for next year.
Glad you are feeling ok after your procedure Bonnie, have a good 'shop' with your daughter, hope you find some good stocking stuffers and have a lovely lunch.
Sue I can just imagine the fun you had with Blake, they're so funny at his age, some of the things mine say and do are hilarious, glad James and Bec got on well, any chance of reconcilation do you think ?
Gloomy quite foggy this morning, but I'm still going to town, it should be cleared a bit by the time I go.
J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Jan, I’m still waiting for the knitting bug to bite me! Can’t get back knitting for some strange reason. lol I hope the fog does lift by the time you go to town and your JB yarn for Sophie’s next cardi! 🧶🧶

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knitting small trees to hot glue on a greeting cards. I think Sandy got me started with her garland of trees.
Bonnie, I hope you have a great day of shopping. What direction are you headed for when you say you will be crossing the border?
I am not an early riser, but my son gets done working at 7am in the city where I live. He will be dropping off his car so Art and I can do some grocery shopping. The guys who were supposed to fix our garage door yesterday never showed up. We still can't get at our cars. I sure hope they will show up today. I sure don't like these short days. Dark when I get up and dark at 4pm. It's nice for people who work the third shift for sleeping. 
L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Lovely idea with the trees! I bet they would look wonderful on a card. I knitted about 5 within 2 days.

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Merry Christmas Everyone, many trees are being made! The trees can become addicted once one gets started. I made one last night and decided why not make a couple more.  
N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nice! I agree they are fun to make!
O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh boy, everyone is busy knitting, I must get back at it! Can’t wait to see the finished products! Well, we crossed the border (Niagara Falls, NY) at 6 am, hit Walmart, Target, Ollie’s, Big Lots and Five Below, stopped for some lunch and crossed back across the river at noon! Got some Christmas bargains and a few grocery items. Not as good as in the past but it was nice to be out and about! lol Geez Ann, I sure hope the guys show up today to fix your garage door, it certainly is a real inconvenience!! Please keep us posted as to what happens.

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Parked our Ford Escape outside, at least we have one car that we can use. It took two guys to fix the door, yet not done. They will be coming back tomorrow to put new springs on the door. We need to go to their store and get new garage openers. Then I guess we will be set. Bonnie, try making a few trees, it's a small and fun project. I notice there are patterns even in crochet, which I might try. I should be working on Gracie's cardi, but Sandy got me making trees LOL
For my Christmas cards I am using a size 4 DPN only two needles instead of size 8 what Sandy's pattern calls for.
Christmas Tree Garland Knitting Pattern - (gina-michele.com)
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pleased you had a good shopping trip Bonnie, shame you and Sue have lost the knitting bug. Perhaps you should try Sandy's Christmas trees. I was like that a while back I don't know what changed to make me start again. I can't stop now - I have twelve small dolls to dress, a pegbag and a pair of fingerless mittens to make. Does anyone else wear them indoors in the cold weather?
Ann did you get your garage door fixed today, what a nuisance!

Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Quite expensive. I saw x-mas trees in front of the grocery store for $69.99! Not even that big! 

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really expensive Christmas trees Sandy, I wonder what excuse they will use, Covid, weather, transport, climate change, I’m sure they will find a reason.
Talking of Covid, Bec phoned to say that she tested positive when she arrived home. She had started with a cough and sore throat on the plane. Now James has tested positive and so has Scoty, hopefully they won’t get too sick. I’ll test myself later, I’ve already had Covid once, as has James but it was only mild and we have had 4 vaccinations so probably nothing to worry about.
As for a reconciliation between Bec and James, she’s already put the feelers out but James has said he couldn’t go back to living in the same house as his interfering MIL. He would want Bec to move to Tasmania but I doubt she would leave her mum so who knows ? I try and keep out of it.
Bonnie, glad you enjoyed your shopping trip with your daughter, do you get better prices and bargains in the US ?
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sailing away, we have one car out of the garage. Tomorrow the garage door should be working without any more problems. 
Oh No, Sue how could this happen? What a sad ending with such a nice visit you all had. Take care and hopefully the whole family be on mends. It's too bad that his MIL must interfered with the young couple lives. I hope she isn't doing the same thing with Blake. 
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Thank you Joan and Sue, it was wonderful to get “out” for a change in scenery! lol
Sorry to hear that Bec has come down with Covid, that is terrible, hopefully everyone else stays healthy. I don’t blame James for wanting to start his life with Blake and Bec in Tasmania Sue. Bec’s mother sounds like she like to interfere. That is not good for anyone, you never know, Bec may decide to move. Yes, prices can be better in the US, but usually it is items that we don’t have in Canada. My girlfriend asked if I could get her two jars of Welch’s Grape Jam because it has been discontinued in Canada —- really?? You can get the jelly here but not the jam! lol
We are usually selective what we pick up. Joan, you are really knitting up a storm, soon you’ll be catching up to Sandra! Sandy, real trees are very expensive again this year —- a real sticker shot for sure. Good to hear that you have a vehicle now Ann and hopefully you’ll be back in business soon!

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U must be happy Ann, getting the garage door fixed tomorrow. At least you’ve got one car out on standby but you would probably prefer it to be in the garage.
I did a Covid test on myself this morning and thankfully I tested negative. I’ve been spending most of the day either in the garden or in the lounge by myself. Just popping in to see if the menfolk want anything. James isn’t too bad but Scoty seems to have more symptoms, he’s hardly moved from his recliner all day.
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very sorry to hear the horrid covid has struck--poor Bec I hope little Blake is ok. Also hope Scoty and James make a quick recovery, keep your distance Sue because by what you say you are ok.-- fingers crossed.
It would be great if Bec would move to Tasmania, and I don't blame James for not wanting to live with his M.I.L, interfering old bat. She's spoilt what could be a lovely happy life for the 3 of them, I do hope they can sort something out.
Come on Bonnie, get them needles clacking lol.
Glad the garage doors are fixed Ann.
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, I’ve had a message from Bec this afternoon. Blake has now got Covid as well as Becs mum. As you said Jan, I’m managing to keep my distance from the boys apart from getting snacks and drinks for them. Neither of them feel like eating much, their taste buds aren’t working all that well. I’m constantly washing my hands and drying them with paper towel. 
Bec feels awful that she has unintentionally spread the Covid but I suppose being on the plane, you can pick up anything. There’s no longer any rules for wearing a mask on flights here which I feel is ridiculous.
XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You are right Sue, it is ridiculous that masks are not being asked to be worn, in the confined space of an aircraft who knows what germs are lurking. Here's a tip for any of you going by plane anywhere, There's a product called 'First Defence' made by Vicks, can be bought over the counter at any chemist. Two squirts up each nostril before boarding helps prevent germs.My d/dil always poo-poo's at these things, but after coming back from holdays in the U.S with colds caught on the plane, she took my advice to try it, next time they went they used it-- didn't get there or back with colds !! I sometimes use it when I go on the bus to town as well as a mask.
Sorry to hear Blake has covid, lets hope he isn't too poorly with it-- Calpol at the ready 'eh ?
Fog here again today, I'm in the warm making rock cakes, some for my hairdresser , the rest for me.
Finishing off a couple of snow men after lunch sitting by the fire.
A


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

A rotten time for Sue with the news of your lovely family having Covid. We had the colds from hell when we came back from our trip and DH still has a bit of a cough. Thankfully mine didn’t travel to my sinuses. I had some night nurse and it really helped with the sleep. When I had bad sinus problems last year my dr advised putting Vasoline up each nostril. It worked for me and it keeps the bugs out.

Good you got the garage doors fixed Ann.

Well, I have wrote my christmas cards out and need to post them tomorrow, what with all of these strikes who knows what is around the corner! Cold, damp and foggy here today so an afternoon of knitting a hat for a friend. 

B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

But it should be compulsory for Air passengers to wear masks - that's for sure! Such a shame your lovely weekend has ended with some much covid infection, Sue. I hope you can stay covid free and that everyone soon recovers. 
I posted my Christmas cards yesterday to allow for all the strikes. mind you the list sadly gets shorter every year!

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Christmas cards will soon be a thing of the past. The free cards we see on the internet has spoilt it I think. I post the ones who live far from me, but I'm afraid they get fewer over the years. I hand deliver my local ones. I paid £10 for 2 books of 2nd class postage stamps,the cost of postage is ridiculous.
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Different kinds of ways they promote cards. I do sign and send and Hallmark offers free shipping if you buy a card online. People are going crazy over card showers here in the USA. They get loads of cards when people sponsor them. 

E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Everyone seems to be busy getting their Christmas cards ready and mailed. I used to look forward to Christmas at the post office when all the cards and parcels came in. They had to keep moving the monos of mail/parcels to stack the new “arrivals”. Not quite as busy the last few years that I was there but busy enough! lol Yes, postage is expensive! $$$$ My list of cards to send keeps going down too. 😥😥
I’m hoping to get back to my knitting soon! lol I don’t know what is wrong, I don’t know why I don’t want to knit and nothing appeals to me —- even small items like Christmas trees.
Sue, I hope Scoty and James are back to their old selves soon. Poor Blake, I hope he has a mild case and it is not Bec’s fault that she “spread” Covid to your house. I know my daughter says that when they fly to Florida they wear masks on the plane —- just in case! I hope Covid will not affect Scoty’s replacement surgery, fingers crossed. We had drizzly rain last night and this morning then it cleared, now it seems to be getting windier, cooler and “darker” again. Have just been resting this morning —- recuperating from all that walking yesterday! lol

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Face masks should still be mandatory on flights and I don’t know why our government changed the rules. Saying that, Bec wore hers so I’m thinking she picked up the virus earlier, maybe at the playgroup on Monday. Anyway, there’s nothing that can change things now and we just have to grin and bear it. Thanks for all your good wishes though girls. I’m off to the chemist this morning ( will be wearing my mask ) to buy some cough medicine for Scoty and some more Covid test kits so that I can monitor myself.
Today is the first day of summer and is lovely and sunny so there’s something to be thankful for.
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Give away free Covid test kits at our local library through our County. I always like having a few on hand, never know when one needs to test oneself. Again, I wish your family a speedy recovery from the covid. How many days must one keep isolated, is it five days? 

Tonight, we went for our Mystery Meal going there I told Art this might be our last time going for a while. I didn't realize the Mystery Meal was going to stop until sometime after the first of the year.
I also didn't know our favorite bartender won't be there anymore. We found out tonight that Lynn passed away from a heart attack the Wed. morning before Thanksgiving (Nov 23) It really turned out to be a sad evening for us. 
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

How sad your mystery meal turned out to be Ann. How old would Lynn have been ? 
Thanks again for your good wishes, the boys are doing as well as they can right now. I’m going to town soon to pick up some more test kits and a couple of grocery items. I’ll have my mask on even though, so far I’m ok. The isolation is 5 days and we had to phone up about Becs travel home. We were told as long as she wore a face mask she would be ok to fly. Blake at that stage wasn’t testing positive and I doubt you could put a mask on a toddler.
Ive been dosing Scoty up with Benadryl cough syrup, it seems to be helping but he feels so tired.
He hates sitting around but that’s all he can do right now.
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I believe Benadryl does make one tired. Another reason why Scoty body is so tired because his body is telling him that it's fighting infection and needs sleep. Whenever I feel that way Art tells me not to fight it. "Do what your body is telling you and that is to sleep. You need to sleep to get better."
Our friendly bartender would have been 65 in a couple of months. She was looking forward to her retirement. 
J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Just totally agree with Benadryl with side effects of sleepiness. I can’t take it because of that. Oh sad to hear that about the bartender. Very cool here and cloudy but some sun. 
K


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Keeping you up to date with my poor daughter in law. Apparantly the Xrays showed that her hip has not deteriorated since 2016. So the consultant is now saying he believes the pain is coming from her spine. Anyway, she will have to travel up to London in two months' time for an MRI. Elsie's little belly button reassignment was cancelled at the last minute due to "Lack of staff". That is the second time it has been rescheduled

Made a lush chicken, leek and mushroom pie yesterday. We had it with chips and beans. Today we ill have it with roast potatoes, brussel sprouts and onion gravy. Saved a portion in the freezer for another day.

Had a nice little present yesterday - a bag of 6 daffodil bulbs. It was a thank you for my help at our craft club. I've popped them in the ground quick this morning. What a nice gift idea.

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

''Lack of staff'' seems to be the answer they give to tons of patients these days Jeannie, it's a poor excuse isn't it ? I hope your dear daughter gets some answers when she goes for an MRI.
That was a lovely thankyou present, something to look forward in the Spring when they poke through.
Your chicken and leek & mushroom pie has made my mouth water, do you buy chicken breasts for your pies Jeannie ?
M


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

My pie was made using fresh chicken breasts that I got on 30% off at Aldi. It was lovely, and I used fresh herbs from the garden. To thicken the juice, I put two big dollops of butter and finished off with a little cornflour. It tasted really good Jan. 

I'm on the last sleeve of Vada's jumper..It seems like I have been knitting it forever. Still, I'll send it up to them at Cambridge and it will keep her nice and warm.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Not a very good excuse Jeannie —- lack of staff! That is the same excuse they are using here all the time. Hope they reschedule poor little Elsie’s reassignment surgery. I hope your dear DIL gets some answers when she has her MRI. Your dinner(s) sound very good —- enjoy! That was a lovely surprise gift that you received, now you have to wait till spring for them to bloom!
I hope you get Vada’s last sleeve finished for her jumper and get it sent off. 

O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Operations and all sorts put on hold due to lack of staff. What with that and all the strikes going on one wonders next?
Hope you enjoyed you chicken pie Jeannie..
For anyone interested a link to my re-knitted socks Knitting - Re-knitting felted socks


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Put my comment about your re-knit socks Joan! Well done, you put a lot of hard work into those beauties!! Thanks for sharing. 🧶🧶🥰🥰❤❤

Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quote Bonnie's comment " Well done, you put a lot of hard work into those Beauties"
Joan enjoy your socks during these cold winter nights!
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really admire your patience with the socks Joan, they ended up looking very cosy, well done.
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

So lovely are your socks Joan, well done on your project. 
I phoned my sister in the UK this morning, we chatted for two and a half hours, it was wonderful to catch up with her. She doesn’t have the internet so I can’t FaceTime her, I think she thinks at 73, it’s too late to learn how to use the internet.
The menfolk here are much better today and I’m still testing negative so I drove into town again today to get a couple of things. I wore my mask, there were quite a few other shoppers wearing theirs as well. I believe Covid is rearing it’s ugly head again in the community, not good to hear.
T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Taking precautions by wearing a mask Sue is very good, we can't be too careful, glad the men folk are feeling better.
I was going to town this morning but changed my mind , there was nothing urgent needed and it's very cold and murky , soooo, I've written a few Christmas cards, sorted my wool stash out-- it's all tidy and put away in my spare bedroom, I feel very pleased with myself 👏 🥳.
U


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Unless we have a miracle, I can't see my cards arriving in time for Christmas, with all the Postal strikes going on. Never mind, we are all in the same boat. I don't send many these days. Used to send loads when I ran a playgroup. Of course, sadly lots of family and friends have passed away.

Sunny but thick frost today. Nice fire going and woolly undergarments are a boon.

I think lots of people will be in a bad way this winter - trying to pay their way.

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very true Jeannie, the way prices of everything is going, there's going to be a lot of people in a bad way.
Same as you, I used to send about a hundred Christmas cards, Rons work mates and lots of friends. I can count on 10 fingers how many this year, think I'm the last man standing lololol. Remember when a 2nd class postage stamp was about twopence (old money) ? A book of 8 2nd class stamps these days cost more than a box of 12 cards hehehe. Happy Days.
Just put a match to the fire, and thats where I'll be sitting beside it after lunch. (chicken soup and a crusty cheese cob)
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Well you stay nice and warm Jan, it's very cold and damp out today. I agree prices have gone made, supermarket prices are unbelievable. On the subject of stamps it cost me £_1.85_. to send a card to my friend in Australia!!

On a cheerier note I have just heard that Susan will be coming here on the 18th December for a few days, we will have an early veggie Christmas, (she is also a Veggie) I didn't think we would be seeing her again till 2023.
Thanks for your kind comments re my socks

Glad that your menfolk are on the mend and that you are still ok Sue.

XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Am over the moon for you Joan and Dave , Susan coming for a few days, it'll be lovely to see her and enjoy an early Christmas dinner with her.
£1.85 for a stamp to Oz, thats outrageous, imagine the cost if you sent a parcel, when my aunt was alive and lived there it was always costly to send her a gift all those years ago, in the end we both decided not to buy for each other.
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonza news Joan, having Susan visit you later this month. Yes, the price of postage is ridiculous, no wonder Australia Post here makes such a huge profit every year as I’m sure it’s British counterpart does. The cost of sending a greeting card to the UK and US in November and December is $2.60 which is probably around £1.85. Normally it’s $3.40 to send a letter or card, no wonder people send e-cards and emails instead.
Jan, it sounds so cosy at your place, the fire is on and chicken soup for lunch, hope you enjoyed it.
C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Chicken soup at Jan’s —- sounds like a plan! Joan, what a lovely surprise for you and Dave! An early Christmas to enjoy with Susan! 🎄🎄🎅🏼🎅🏼 Yes, postage is expensive here too! Prices keep rising for all goods and services but wages and pensions are not keeping up! I wonder when it will end? I hope you were nice and toasty this afternoon Jan, sitting by your fire!

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Delightful sunny day here so I’ve filled all the birdbaths with fresh water and I’ve put seed out too. The grass is getting long and needs a mow but it will have to wait until the boys are better. Being a push mower, it’s too hard for me and I get too breathless. 
Yes Bonnie you are right, everything going up except our pensions. 
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Exciting to show you girls a sample of my hats and scarves I have been sending to Jeanne in MN. US. The third picture has most of the ones I made. I had a generous woman on KP who sent me the yarn. The yarn was mostly wool, and I couldn't use that yarn for my chemo hats. The table that has a black hat and scarf, blue hat and scarf, there is one that is pink and blue and pink and grey.
Knitting - Scarves and hats for donation | Knitting and Crochet Forum (knittingparadise.com)
Right now, I am knitting for our local library who are collecting for the Salvation Army.
My favorite pattern, Skrappy Ski Hat - a free pattern (justynaknits.com) I make it with variegated yarn and a plain color matching. I never know how the hat will turn out. I got some really nice-looking hats following this pattern. I must admit I wasn't too happy with the results of the one I made Sue. I wasn't feeling good during the time I made hers and I use the yarns I had on hand. Ravelry: Scrappy Ski Hat pattern by Justyna Lorkowska If you look at the projects you can see what cute hats this pattern can make. It's a fun pattern because you never know how the hat will end up.
F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Fabulous job, well done! Lots of wonderful colours and patterns to choose from Ann! You should be very proud of your contribution! The pattern for the hats is a cute one and as you 
say —- you never know how it will turn out with the different colours!

G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Glad you are having a sunny day Sue! We aren’t doing too bad weather wise (10C) but we are in for strong winds and colder temps later today! lol I hope Scoty and James are improving every day so they can mow the lawn, don’t you touch it —- it is only grass and your health is more important. 🥰

H


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Have just been in the garden to take my peelings out and it is bitter cold out there. Didn't realise it had turned so wintery. Just keep yourself cosy Jan. Your soup and cheesy cob sounded nice. I'm having lasagne and chips.

Poor Richard has to keep on fetching more wood in. At least we don't have to pay for wood - we have our own supplies. But it still takes hard work cutting and storing it all to dry for future winters. 

I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

boring knit said:


> Have just been in the garden to take my peelings out and it is bitter cold out there. Didn't realise it had turned so wintery. Just keep yourself cosy Jan. Your soup and cheesy cob sounded nice. I'm having lasagne and chips.
> 
> Poor Richard has to keep on fetching more wood in. At least we don't have to pay for wood - we have our own supplies. But it still takes hard work cutting and storing it all to dry for future winters.
> 
> I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

I like the hats Ann! Are you sending the hats to Jeanne to donate in her area or to use? I bet because it is cold there in MN.
J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Jeannie, I’m with you —- not liking the bitter cold like we had yesterday! Our temps are up and down. You are very lucky you don’t have to buy your wood. Like everything else, I’m sure it is very expensive! Keep warm!

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I just been out to the bin and my weather thermometer says 6c thats about 42f-- log burners going well, I get logs from my sons mate who is a tree surgeon, they do favours for each other, like mending engines and man stuff, I make him a cake or crumble so it's win win all round.
Chinese meal with the Saturday gang at my grandsons tonight, we gather there so as not to interfere with the childrens bed time.

Your hats scarves and mitts are lovely Ann, theres going to be some very grateful people who appreciate your work. You are very kind, nice work.
J


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Jan you do have a very loving and caring family. How is Luna these days? Ann those hats, scarves and mitts are fabulous.

I knitted a hot water bottle cover the other night in 1.5 hours but I did use chunky with DK on 9mm needles. I’ll post a photo later. Going to make a cowl this afternoon before my two lovely grand daughters come here for the night. I have cards and paints and they are going to make some Christmas cards. Carrot soup for tea with crusty bread rolls and some chocolate cake to follow. Toast before bed and they will be back to their parent before 10am tomorrow morning. 

Have a lovely weekend everyone.

K


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Keeping busy Sandra! Lovely that your two granddaughters are coming for a visit. Sounds like you have everything planned for them, enjoy your visit! Looking forward to seeing your hot water bottle cover —- you are a knitting machine! Have a wonderful weekend! 🎅🏼🎄🧶🧶

L


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Lovely and quiet here while the girls are painting. It's hard to listen to the events that they have all been on with my daughter and know that I have never been a part of it. So sad. I feel like I have missed out on so much. Also they spent last night at my eldest son's house and all went out for dinner. I feel like the outsider but at least they are here tonight. 

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Moments that we must treasure, Sandra you get the fun time with your two grandkids. Don't look back on the times you didn't have. Enjoy the ones you do have!
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Posted these photos on behalf of Jan


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Natty little cardigan for Sophie Jan, what lovely bright colours in the blanket.

O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

OMG Jan —- your work is beautiful! You have been a busy little knitting machine too. Lovely colours in your afghans and very cheery! Love the little snowmen and Sophie will love her new cardi. A big thank you Joan for posting Jan’s work, very much appreciated. 
🥰🥰🧶🧶

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pleased to thank Joan for posting my pics for me it was greatly appreciated, I asked my grandson to email them to Joan and she done the good deed, it was very kind of you Joan.-- I'm glad you like them girls, it's always good to see what we have been making.
Q


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Quite a lazy day today. I have just made a lemon drizzle tray cake for our Monday crafting club. Jan your knitting is lovely. Is that the blossom yarn on the little cardi?

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really fancy a slice of your lemon drizzle Jeannie.
Yes the yarn for the cardi is that blossom , it's so beautiful and soft and lovely to work with isn't it. The self striping didn't work out as I hoped it would, I had to unwind some to get it to match, then sew all the ends in which was a bit of a pain. I was pleased how it turned out though.
The blankets are c2c and would make a throw on a single size bed, I made 6 like the ones in the picture, one each for my great grands for when they are older, I made similar ones for my grandkids, they took them to uni. with them lol.
S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

So talented Jan, you did an awesome job on your projects. Your grands and great grands are lucky to have you! ❤🧶

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Talented Knitter Jan, your grandkids will have fun with your snowmen. I bet you had fun making them. I was thinking about making them myself but never got around to doing it. Too many other things to finish up. Your Afghans are very colorful and the sweater that is a Winner!
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U girls are such good knitters, I loved the hats that you sent to me Ann. They will get lots of wear during our cold months. Also Jan, your knitted snowmen and afghans are lovely. My dear god mother, Auntie Gladys used to make hundreds of the snowmen every year for various charities. She also made dozens and dozens of Christmas mince pies every year. She was called the Mince pie Queen in the town where I grew up.
Sandra, that’s lovely that you spent time with your granddaughters. Did they make lots of Christmas cards ? Don’t worry about being left out by your nasty son and daughter, I bet your girls had more fun, spent with you. 
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very early morning for me tomorrow, Art & I will be picking up our Gracie. She will be serving for the Church. She needs to be there at 7:45 am that's means we will need to be on the road at 7:15 am. 
After Church we will stop for breakfast and do some Christmas shopping. Usually, I give money and put the money in their Savings. I asked Gracie what she wanted, pair of black pants that she can wear in the choir and a heated blanket. Of course, we will get her what she wants plus money for her savings acct. She was always so practical with her wants. I need to find out what my youngest daughter's 4 children want. One of them already has his Legos picked out now it's only the three. 
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, Gracie does sound like a practical girl asking for black pants and a heated blanket, good on her.
Hope she enjoys her time, helping at the church tomorrow.
Scoty and James are much better now. Because of his age, Scoty had a phone consult with his doctor on Friday and she prescribed the anti-viral tablets for him. He should have phoned the doctor earlier but she’s only at the practice on Tuesdays and Fridays. I was looking at the price of the medication, for 40 capsules they are $1,109. Thank goodness we have got health care cards and normally scripts would be around $7. Because we have reached the safety net we are currently getting free scripts.
XYZA


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

O Jan, your work is stunning. Love the C2C blankets, so colourful. Beautiful cardigan for Sophie and all those lovely snowmen! Wow!

P


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

A bit out of sync so I will start with A

The girls have gone back and I had to drop them in the lay-by near to their house. I had a big cuddle with each one and then they were gone. I‘ve arranged to meet them on 23rd December to give them their Christmas money plus some sweets at a little coffee shop near to their house. Hopefully that will not get cancelled. They were great to have last night and painted some cards and then we just sat and chatted. Its amazing just how grown up they have become at the ages of 12 and 15. The house seems empty now but my youngest son will be phoning this afternoon. I‘m going to visit him next sunday, yahoooooo!

DH making a stir fry for tea tonight and I am going to wrap some presents and maybe finish knitting the cowl I started yesterday.

Here is the hot water bottle cover that I knitted the other night. Happy sunday everyone from a dark and damp East Midlands, UK.

B


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

I've never attempted a C2C blanket. I've done all sorts but that looks complicated to me. 

Roast chicken dinner today. We might have lemon drizzle cake and custard if we are not too stuffed.

I don't know what's worse the muck and slosh or the bitter cold.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Been watching the Met. office weather, looking a bit grim for our KPer friends in Scotland, heavy snow forecast in some northern parts next week, Hope you all stay safe up there if it does happen.
JeannIe, I watched a you tube video to learn c2c , try watcing it sometime when you are'nt too busy, it's so addictive once you know how. Thankyou all for your kind worfs regarding my pictures of my knitted items.
Glad to know your weekend with the girls was enjoyable Sandra, and to visit your son is marvellous for you.
C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Beautiful work Sandra on your hot water bottle cover! I’m glad you had a lovely visit with your granddaughters, they do grow up quickly, don’t they? No rain here (yesterday it poured but did clear later) just chilly. Time for the annual Santa Claus parade today and it looks like the weather will cooperate! Wonderful news Sue that Scoty and James are on the mend and that Scoty was able to get some meds to speed up his recovery! You are lucky that you have the coverage for the meds as the price could put you in the poor house! Ann, Gracie sounds like a very practical young lady and knows what she wants, have a wonderful day with her. Everyone enjoy your delicious Sunday dinners —- it’s only 6 am here, I haven’t had brekkie yet! Time to make some dinner rolls today. 

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Chuckle, chuckle we did it again Bonnie lol
D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Don’t know how we do it Jan! lol

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Enjoy your day. I did a day at the Swan & Dolphin near Disney. It was putting together bags for a convention. Nothing to exciting. Both hotels are big! They look better on the outside the inside.

F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Forgot to ask Jan, do you have a pattern for your little snowman? I thought I had one but it was for Christmas earrings that I made sometime ago.
It's 6C/ 42F her today - the forecast says it will be -1C/30F overnight by Tuesday. Winter drawers on Girls, lol  😱

G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Get your winter drawers ready girls —- except for Sue and Sandy! lol Sunny right now, supposed to be nice today —- we’ll see! lol
Waiting for the first rise on my buns, hopefully by 10:30, then Jim will help to cut and measure. I do the rolling and putting them on the sheet pan and then back for the second rise! Seems like an all day job but it is worth it!

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got to say I can't help you with the snow men Joan, it was all guess work,If it's any help at all, I used chunky yarn, size 5 pins, cast on 20 sts.work 2 rows garter stitch, then stocking stitch to as big as you want it (mine are about 6/7 ins. k2tog on last 2 rows ,break off yarn leaving a long tail to thread through remaining sts, draw up tightly, fasten off. Sew up row edges. Stuff it, sew bottom edge, tie a length of wool round the neck draw up tightly fasten off secuerly. Then put eyes and nose, make a scarf, -- 44 sts, then cast them off. Make a little hat and sew it on. Sorry I can't be more help, good luck xx
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

hahahah, done it again, save some buns for us Bonnie


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm sure I could wing it too Jan. Thanks. Not got any chunky mostly 4ply but I can double up and 4mm needles. Just like the leg of a sock knit on double point needles. ⛄⛄⛄


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Joan, I'm sure you can wing it, and double up on 4 ply should work fine.
I've got some mens long johns I wear under my trousers hahaha. I bought mens because womens sizes are too tight, mens large for me hahahaha
K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kind of funny Bonnie. It been cool for us. I had to use my pj’s!
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Long Johns for Jan, that’s so funny. You’ll have the neighbours talking, thinking you’ve got a man hidden inside your house. You little hussy, haha.
Yesterday it was 29 degrees here, a beautiful sunny day but today is overcast and blowing a gale. 
M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Men’s long johns Jan? Very funny, Jim is back to wearing them again too! Good luck Joan with the snowmen, please keep us posted on your progress. I hope your cool weather doesn’t last Sandy! Ahhh 29 degrees would be lovely right about now Sue!! Please share some with the rest of us! lol

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice if I could share the weather Bonnie though you wouldn’t like it today, much too windy. My towels on the washing line had wrapped themselves round and round the line. It took me ages to untangle them.
We had a cruise ship sail past our place the other day on its way to Beauty Point which is just around the corner. It was only a small one, the Coral Discoverer which carries around 300 passengers. I saw on Facebook that many of the passengers were American and belonged to a tandem cycle club. They had organised for two large trucks carrying their bikes to meet them at the different ports so that they could go exploring. How different is that ?
O


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh Sue, how I used to hate it when the laundry wrapped around the clothesline! I feel your pain trying to untangle it. We had very high winds here yesterday, thankfully we didn’t lose our hydro. That sounds like a wonderful cruise —- very different —- probably very fit passengers. Imagine organizing that group! lol
Okay Jan, I will save some buns for the kitchen! lol

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Problem was, the cyclists visited a few wineries, hope they didn’t overdo it 🤪 🤪 
I wish I could taste your buns, I bet they smell delicious. 
Q


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Quite fancy some nice warm long johns. Where did you get them from Jan?

I bet that’s great seeing a cruise ship sail past your home. Years ago, when I was a child we could see the North Sea from our house in the North East UK. We once saw the Queens ship Britannia sail up to Edinburgh. Also watched as massive oil rigs where shipped up to their mooring places in the sea near Aberdeen.

Had a lovely long chat yesterday with my youngest son and spending this sunday with him. We are going somewhere special for tea before I get on the train back. He has also said about touring London on a tours bus to see the lights! I am sooooooooo looking forward to it.

R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Rolling along on their bikes Sue, oh my, I also hope they didn’t overdo it at the wineries! lol 
🥂🥂🥂🥂 The buns turned out great Sue, I’ll make some fresh ones for our next get together!
Sandra, sounds like your son has a very special day planned for you when you visit! I know you will enjoy your time in London! 🎄🎄🎅🏼🎅🏼☃☃
I remember seeing the Britannia when I was a child —- it came into Hamilton for some reason. It was docked at the naval base. It sure looked big —-especially when you are about seven years old! lol

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

So exciting to see the Brittanica for Bonnie and Sandra. Nothing so grand here though apart from the occasional cruise ship, we do get the huge bulk carriers and tankers regularly passing.
Oh Sandra it sounds like you are going to have a wonderful time with your son on Sunday, I bet it can’t come quick enough.
Sandra, we have a chain of shops here called Shiploads and they sell long Johns. Probably here in Tassie they are very popular during the cold months. I think they were only $5 a pair, seems a bargain when they are keeping you warm and toasty.
T


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Too true about long johns. I wouldn't survive without them. I got mine in Lidl. They are actually ski under garments. So warm and hugging. Long Johns and long sleeved vests. Bought them for my daughter in laws as well. Can't beat them for keeping out the cold.

Chicken curry for dinner. Lemon drizzle and custard for dessert.

Going out to my craft club today. We are going to be making Christmas
decorations.

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U can find long johns here Sandra




__





Loading…






www.amazon.co.uk




V

This is where I got mine from, I wore mine under my trousers
today oh so cosy.























ns


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very good price Jan, we need something to keep the old joints warm!! I wear M&S long sleeved cotton vests, I have sensitive skin and can generally only wear cotton next to my skin. what sort on leg length are they? I just have little legs.

XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You would find the legs too long Joan, they have a cuff round the ankle, you could perhaps cut them off and see how they fit. Then turn them up and hem them ?
If you look on Amazon there are more to choose from, some a bit pricey though.

Z or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Art wore my long johns because he didn't have any at the time. I had to laugh at Jan wearing men's long johns. I bet not too many men will wear their wives unless they were desperate. Sh sh, I shouldn't be saying this about Art. But he was desperate, it was a cold windy day and he had to stand outside for the Honor Guard. It was only that one time.
B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Bet you can throw a snow ball!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Can't throw a snowball Sandy , got no snow and don't want any thankyou very much lol.
D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Don’t want any snow either Jan! Art wearing Ann’s long johns —- as long as they do the job! lol
That darn Grinch Sandy! lol

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everyone seem to be lacking snow, no snow by us, yet. Sandy do you have fake snow in Florida? 
F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Funny yes we do. Celebration by Disney and other locations always have fake snow. It is sometimes styrofoam and bubbles! I am suppose to help out at a Christmas Festival in a couple of weeks. It the first time they are doing this! The church usually does singing Christmas trees. This year is a big festival!
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen, one of my favorite songs I like to sing at this time of the year when I am by myself. Sandy, you surely are one of my Santa's elves!
I wish I could sing can't carry a tune. Gracie will be singing at the school concert on Art's Birthday next week. Can she ever sing, she is a seventh grade and already is talking about majoring in music in college, that's how much she really enjoys the music field.
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

How wonderful to have a good singer in the family Ann. I wish I could sing, I think I’m tone deaf
Scoty had some bad news this morning, he has to wait for 8 weeks before he can now get his op because he’s just had Covid. Apparently it’s the rule here, don’t know if other countries do the same. He was supposed to get the hip replacement next Monday, he’s not a happy chappie but his GP has got him on strong meds which is helping with the pain.
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I don't want any snow either Sandy! Pretty to look at but nasty to go out in. It's cold here but sunny, 4C/39F
Sue what a shame for Scoty, can he play golf or is that out until after the surgery?

J


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Just hope it isnt snowing here on sunday when I go to London to see my youngest son. The weather is set to get colder here by the weekend. We had a layer of ice on the garage roof this morning.

Well, my last filling fell out of my tooth this morning! I have phoned the dentist but no one is answering the phone so I have left a message. I’ll stay in today until I get an answer as I need it fixed right now. Arghghghgh!!!!!!

Oh and DH has finally got an appointment for his biopsy at the hospital on his sore mouth which he has had since May. The appointment is today! Someone had cancelled and they phoned him yesterday. So today is dentist and hospital for the pair of us. I’ll need a hot toddy by bedtime!!!

Knitting a friend a hat for Christmas right now. We had some of christmas cake no. 1 last night and I have sent a large chunk of it to my youngest son along with his hamper. Just hope it gets there ok because of these pesky strikes. Train strikes threatened for Christmas Eve here in the UK. What a state of affairs!

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Krikey Sandra, what were you eating when your filling fell out ? Such a nuisance when that happens and I hope the dentist won’t charge you to fix it if it hasn’t been in for too long.
Talking Christmas cake, I could fancy a piece now, has it gone yummy marzipan and icing on as well ?
Yes Joan, Scoty is going to try a game of golf tomorrow now that the doctor has got him on strong pain meds. Bec feels really bad about bringing Covid here and passing it on to Scoty but it’s just one of those things. I’m still test negative  
L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Liking how my next Christmas tree garland is coming out! Just need to sew the tree on! 

M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lucky you are still negative Sue. Hope Scoty gets on Ok tomorrow.
Just been out to feed the birds - It's blooming cold out there although the greenhouse was surprisingly warm to do some watering.

M


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

My dentist cannot look at it until 16th December but they have put me on a list of importance if they have a cancellation. I was eating my Bran Flakes with blueberries this morning when it was in my mouth. Nothing really hard but I think it must have worked loose over time. Good job it wasn’t toffee which I havent been able to eat for years!

Christmas cake is just plain as DH doesn’t like icing or marzipan - its one less job to do.

Hope Scotty gets out OK tomorrow as well. I’ve been out to the shops with my mask on yet not many in the shops are doing the same. It’s really cold here. Back to knitting.

N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Nice to hear that Gracie loves singing Ann and she is good at it. Hopefully she will continue in the years to come. Sandy, I hope you post a pic of your garland once you attach your trees. At least it was warm in your greenhouse Joan —- memories of spring/summer weather. That is terrible news Sandra, I hope you get in for an emergency dental appointment soon, terrible when a filling falls out. Happy knitting 🧶 the hat for your friend. I hope your husband’s biopsy goes well today. Sue, so sorry to hear that Scoty’s surgery has been delayed till January. Not sure if they reschedule surgeries here but I’m sure they do as they don’t need/want the “Covid germs” in the hospital. They do question about Covid on hospital forms. I hope Scoty gets on okay with his golf tomorrow—- especially with the stronger meds. Not Bec’s fault Sue, Covid is everywhere and we don’t know where. I know she feels bad but the virus is everywhere. Have a 
wonderful day everyone!

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

One of those strange things, me not getting Covid. Considering I had been in close proximity to Bec, Blake, Scoty and James who all ended up with it. They have all recovered now but Scoty will be wearing his face mask at golf. 
Sandra, that’s a nuisance, having to wait until the 16th before getting your tooth fixed. Hopefully a cancellation comes up and you can get an earlier appointment.
Sandy, looking forward to seeing your next garland.
P


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Pleased to say that DH has been for his biopsy. He couldnt eat when he got back and his face looked swollen still from the anaesthetic. He has 2 stitches in there and instruction of what to do if it doesn’t stop bleeding. I did feel sorry for him and he managed some soup and a cuppa before bed. Right now he is snoring his head off and I am wide awake. Beautiful moon outside and a thick frost. I managed to finish a hat for a friend for christmas and I will get that sent off in the post. I will get started on another dog blanket for Battersea later until I decide what I want to make next. Definitely got the knitting bug and could do with something a bit more challenging - maybe try and do a Fairisle hat.

Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quite Fun doing Fair Isle, I made so many that I changed my method of knitting hats to stripes. ha
Right now, I am knitting children hats for the library which will be given to the Salvation Army. Then I will go back to knitting the chemo hats for adults.
Sandy, I found an easier pattern for making trees. Instead of starting from the bottom up my pattern is top down.
Scoty is a True Golfer nothing will hold him down 
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Really good. Ann what is the name of thr pattern for the trees? 

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Right about Scoty Ann, he’s been missing his golf. What with pain in his knee and then Covid, he’s had a rough trot.
Sandra, I wonder how many knit stitches you do in a day, there’s no stopping you and Ann and I’m very envious. Both Bonnie and I want to get our knitting mojo back, to be honest, I don’t feel like I want to be doing anything.
S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Sue, I agree —- don’t want to do anything either!! lol Nice that Ann found another tree pattern for the garland. Good luck! I hope Sandra has finally gone to bed —- she’ll be exhausted tomorrow! I hope DH’s mouth isn’t too sore tomorrow. Scoty will be pleased to be back to his golf Sue. I’m pleased to hear that everyone at your house is on the mend. How is Molly?

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

tree pattern
ODDknit - Free Knitting Patterns - Two Tone Tree Decoration 
I found this one was easier for me because I don't mind doing kfb instead of knitting K2tog

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Upset with his game of golf plus in a lot of pain with his knee. I suggested to Scoty that it might be an idea if he just gives golf a rest until he’s had his surgeries completed. I hate him coming home looking so depleted and sore. He said he won’t play on Saturdays or Mondays but still wants to try one day a week.
Molly is well thanks Bonnie, she’s sat on my chest as I’m trying to type. I’m on the recliner and she always likes to sit further up my body. It’s like she knows my knees are sensitive because of the neuropathy. 
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very busy knit wits including me, I have 3 projects on the go, a small-ish blanket to finish, also another cardi for Sophie and another snowman.
Feel sorry for Scoty. I know how much he enjoys his golf, but nurse Janet says, sit tight for a bit cobba lol, take it easy, you'll have plenty of days to golf when you are all fixed up like the bionic man.Get Sue to teach you how to make a cake, that'll keep you busy mate--- I'm hoping that little message will make him laugh.
Heavy frost last night, it looks like it's been snowing , brrrr, going nowhere today, been to town Monday and Tuesday so thats my shopping done for this week. 
Log fires going also got the central heating on for a while, b**%ger the gas bill.
Come on Sue and Bonnie get those needles clacking even if it's only a snowman--- one for Blake Sue.
W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Well, we had some rain overnight, a bit mild this morning but not sure about later! lol You stay home Jan where it is nice and cozy! Aren’t you just a knit wit Jan —- keep those needles clacking for your three projects! WOW!! I hope to get my needles clacking soon Jan, I’m hoping my mood changes! Poor Scoty, I feel his pain, I remember the pain in my knees before my replacement surgery when I decided to do things!!! Grrrrr……Scoty should try and rest his hip, his surgery date will be here soon and then he can carry on with his golf. I know that is easier said than done. Nice to hear that Molly loves to cuddle with you Sue, a real lap dog!! 

XYZ/A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yes I saw those patterns Ann on Pinterest. I like the different varieties. The trees is a great way to use up scarp yarn.
Z A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Any Golf reading can Scoty do to brush up on his game, Sue? It is good that he will be trying to golf at least once a week. 
Maybe after the Holidays for a New Year's Resolution everyone in the kitchen will be using their hands for knitting or crocheting, it's a good diet. One can't eat when our hands are busy. ha
B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Been out to the Dollar store to get some Christmas gift bags, cards and some stocking stuffers. Also went to the pharmacy and got some gift cards! Woohoo, almost done! lol
I hope Scoty has something to take his mind off his golf game. You might have something Ann, maybe Sue and I might be able to start knitting in the new year! Yes, definitely a good way to keep the hands busy and stop snacking!! lol

C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Christmas present for a teen girl. I picked up a tag for a giving tree. She lost her sister. All she wants is dog and cat socks. I did find cute dog slip on socks at Old Navy. I did this last year too.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Didn't cost you an arm and a leg, sometimes these gifts on their want list can be very expensive. Cute Idea, Sandy finding dog socks. 
I know you probably are done making your trees but try the pattern that I found but let me know if it wasn't easier for you to make. I try making the pattern that you gave, and I fudge it. I found it too frustrating for a simple tree. 
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Exactly. There were only 3 tags on the tree and this was a child wanting socks. Sometimes they aren’t bad if you really look. I will be doing more trees to give away. I will try it.
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fancy Idea with the tree pattern, I need to hot glue some of my trees on greeting cards. I like the idea of the rope hanging the cards from it. I have one archway in our living area. I could see the cards hanging nice there. The trouble is I only gotten two Christmas cards this year. I haven't sent out any myself. Time to put the knitting aside and start writing out some cards. 
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Great idea. I use to like doing a photo for mine. But no sent me cards back so I stopped. I do have photo gifts to give this year.
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Have your photo Sandy that you sent me through a swap. I still have it; I can relate to I am writing to  
I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

I enjoy taking nature photos. Ann did you make something for you partner this 
time around?
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just you sitting on a bench as naturally as can be. It's a very nice picture of you. I do have my pkg. ready but didn't send it out. I know the time is running short. Dec. 15 
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kind of you girls to send good wishes and tips for Scoty. Jan, if I bought a packet cake mix he’d be ok making that but Im not sure how he’d go, making a cake from scratch. Trying to imagine the mess in the kitchen as well afterwards. Reading a book on golf would be very frustrating for him, he just wants to be out there, chasing that little ball around, haha. He’s been watching a lot of tv plus playing on his PlayStation and also, dozing off in his chair. He doesn’t sleep well at night so catches up during the day. Bonnie, even though he’s waiting to get his hip replacement op, his hip doesn’t hurt him. It’s the surgeon who has said he needs to get the hip fixed before the knee. He’s got very bandy legs but now the right leg has the replacement hip and knee, it’s amazingly straight now.
L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Looking forward to Scoty having his hip replacement Sue. I feel Scoty’s pain in his knees, my physiotherapist says the hip pain will settle in the knee. That is my problem right now —- my hip isn’t sore —- it is my left knee. It is improving but slowly. Oh well, Scoty will be the bionic man soon and be really moving around the golf course and chasing you around the house! lol
Time to get your swap packages in the mail girls. 🎄🎄🎅🏼🎅🏼
Good luck with your knitted trees. I’ve only received two snail mail cards and one e-card!

M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Memories of driving around town looking at Christmas lights, Does anyone still do that? I recall my grandparents like do that!
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Not many lights around here to see this year Sandy. I think everyone must be mindful of the electricity bill including the local council. Even the lights in London don't go on until it's getting dark.

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh, our city has a contest going on. The merchants are giving out prizes to houses with that is Best decorated. I went to the library yesterday and they gave me a list of houses who enter the contest. 

Everything is before Christmas the concerts, dinner parties (we have the Lions Christmas Dinner tonight) and after Christmas it seems like it's all over. When I was a kid we first decorate the tree on Christmas Eve. The next day we woke up and Santa came. My Dad always took vacation from Christmas to New Years. The family always visited our relatives who were mostly farmers. It seem like the full week was nothing but partying. What spreads they use to put on, homemade cookies and candies. All kinds of food. 
P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Pretty Christmas lights! Lots of fun memories for you Ann and Sandy. We have the Griswold house (from The Christmas Vacation Movie) around the corner from us! lol I haven’t checked it out this year. Before the pandemic my girlfriend and I would drive around her area looking at the lights. Lots of lovely displays. 🎄🎄🎅🏼🎅🏼 Yes, Joan —- very expensive for hydro this year!! $$$$$
Have a wonderful time tonight Sue —- enjoy!!

Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quite Healthy Christmas this year. I am sending out to Christmas cards that include Bonnie's recipe for Baked Oatmeal. I know these people like their oatmeal, and I know they will find your recipe as a treat, like I did. I hope you don't mind I am doing this Bonnie. I have one question about the recipe it called for raw sugar. Did you use white or brown? I used regular white sugar and the recipe turned out fantastic. I need to bake up another batch. 
R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Quick doing the 2nd tree garland. Here it is.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Quick doing the 2nd tree garland. Here it is.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Really fun to make!


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Really fun to make!

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Simple pattern looks really nice display but not so simple for me. I notice this is the first pattern that you made; you are becoming an old pro at making them. You might find the pattern I gave you hard to do because you are so used to your pattern. Your pattern makes a fatter tree that's how I can tell.
I need to get dress for the Christmas Party, see everyone tomorrow. 
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Time to get some baking done! Raw sugar Ann —- it was brown that I used. I’m happy to hear that you are sharing “my baked oatmeal” recipe. Actually my girlfriend shared it with me —- it came from her daughter —- who knows where she got it! lol I need to make another batch this weekend too. Sandy, your tree garland is beautiful —- congrats to you for tackling this project! How many are you going to knit? I still have to do my cards, probably this weekend, I don’t have too many to send out. Have a wonderful time tonight Ann, it should be lots of fun! 🎄🎄🎅🏼🎅🏼

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U have a great time at the Christmas party Ann. Sandy, that’s another lovely Christmas garland that you’ve made, are you going to make any for your home as well ?
We used to drive around the neighbourhood looking at Christmas lights when we lived in Queensland. The kids used to love it and as Ann mentioned, there were competitions here too for best lights etc.
Now I can enjoy the lights on our holly tree in the back garden and the ones in the front garden.
I posted my overseas Christmas cards last week and now I hear there is a postal strike in the uk so they might not even get there on time.
V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Very good cookies Bonnie! Right now only 2 unless I come up with another idea. I am going to knit a few and place them around town, I did that with stockings I made and someone place a photo on FB. It was on x-mas eve!
W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Wonderful news Sandy, nice that your stockings were posted on FB —- you should be very proud! 🥰🥰 Good luck with your garland. I have to decide what I’m going to make this year. lol

XYZ/A


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

A lovely christmas garland Sandj. I’m off to Uppingham market now after I have scrapped the ice off the car. White out with frost but at least it is not snow.

I’m getting excited for sunday when I spend a day at London with my youngest son. Fingers crossed that the snow doesn’t arrive. Not sure what to wear - warm and toasty or fashion statement. Only kidding - it will be warm and toasty.

B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Be safe in London. Say Hi to the new King from me! Helping the kids in music today. Taking something to knit with me to knit in between breaks.
C


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Christmas sausage rolls made this morning. Finding it hard to find space in the freezer. We have been loading up the freezer just in case things get worse in the country. I will make mince pies and meringue the night before to take over to Ian's.

Where are you girls spending Christmas.

D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dave and I will be spending Christmas itself by ourselves. Hopefully our daughter will be coming here by coach (because of the train strike) on the 18th for a few days for an early Christmas. Really looking forward to that!!  
Jan, Susan is going to bring me some pointelle leggings and footless thermal tights from M&S when she comes here. 
E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Everything seems to be going up in price —- but gas is going down temporarily. Sausage rolls sound great Jeannie, you are definitely getting ready for Christmas and just in case of price hikes/shortages. Very wise indeed. Joan, I hope Susan does arrive on the 18th for your early Christmas! I vote for dressing warm Sandra when you visit your youngest son —- enjoy your visit. Nice of you to help the kids with their music Sandy and I agree —- take some knitting with you to fill in the gaps. We are going to our daughter’s, SIL and two grandchildren for Christmas and our grand dog too! 🎄🎄🎅🏼🎅 lol Weather permitting of course! No snow yet but it is coming.

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fast approaching Christmas. Our daughter said she is working on Christmas. The Crisis Center seems like they are very busy this time of the year. If it ends up being just Art and I, we seem to enjoy our company. I never know what the day will bring. 
Jeannie your house sounds interesting, living out in the country. You always seem to be making something from your garden. Fresh veggies are so healthy!
Sandy bringing cheer throughout her community. I can just picture you knitting and singing a tone!
G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good girl Susan for getting your thermals,you will be so cosy Joan, I love mine.
Have you knitted a snowman yet ? I have given up sending Christmas cards, reason being, I posted 3 b/day cards one to my great grandie Lilly and she hasn't yet received it, the other one to my g/daughter and one to my friend they didn't get theirs either. I'll give what I'd spend on stamps to the air ambulance.
H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Hope you are soon nice and toasty in your new long johns Joan, Jim loves wearing his. That is a shame about your birthday cards Jan. I remember when we would go on strike at Canada Post and we’d go back there always seemed to be “mountains of mail” to catch up on —- machinable and hand sort! I do hope the three you sent arrive soon! Nice idea to donate to the air ambulance.

I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

I am going to a Amaryllis Festival this afternoon. It is at a old house. I toured a while ago. I think they will have arts and crafts. It will be interesting.

J


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Just to let you know we have thick snow here this morning. Was not forecast for down here. Cars are blocking the lane where they have spun around. 

Keeping in till it passes. Good job we have got plenty of wood, coal and food.

Hooray, finished Vada's jumper at last.

K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Krikey Jeannie, that was unexpected, the forecast didn't give snow in your part did it, brrrrr, I hope it doesn't find it's way here.
It looks lovely out, blue sky and sunny, but when I ventured out to feed the birds a different story, good for you getting Vada's jumper finished, I have one more sleeve to finish , sew it up and that's another one for Sophies stocking filler.
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Looks lovely out there in the sun. We had a hard frost last night, we have minus 10 forecast. I thought I should put my five ornamental pigs in the greenhouse. I've had them for years and would hate to lose them to the cold!!. I put Dave's down jacket, a fluffy hat and gloves on and braved It. I topped the bird feeders up to last them for about a week or more. That was a surprise Jeannie, snow wasn't forecast was it. It's forecast here next week. No I haven't tried a snowman yet, Jan, but will have a go! Good idea to give your stamp money to the Air ambulance they should funded by the government shouldn't they? I posted mine on 29th Nov and they took 8 days to arrive. If this cold weather persists I don't know if Susan will be able to come for Christmas. Depends on the coach I suppose.
Hope Ann enjoyed her party and Sandy the festival.

M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

My what informative day. At the Amaryllis event. Pretty flowers too! I saw Santa Mrs Claus too!


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

sandj said:


> My what informative day. At the Amaryllis event. Pretty flowers too! I saw Santa Mrs Claus too!


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Nice time for Sandy today! Lucky you to see Mr. and Mrs. Claus! 🎅🏼🧑🏻‍🎄
Nice to see the pretty flowers too! No snow here —- yet!! ☃☃
Jeannie, I hope you didn’t get any more snow today.

O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

BonnieP said:


> Nice time for Sandy today! Lucky you to see Mr. and Mrs. Claus! 🎅🏼🧑🏻‍🎄
> Nice to see the pretty flowers too! No snow here —- yet!! ☃☃
> Jeannie, I hope you didn’t get any more snow today.
> 
> ...


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh lucky you Sandy, getting to see Santa and Mrs. Claus. You are so, so busy these days, will you be having a break over Christmas?
Im intrigued with Joan’s earlier message, something about 5 ornamental pigs in the greenhouse. I’ve got this vision now of them dressed up and wearing their finery  Maybe it should have read figs though who knows what goes on in Joan’s green house, haha. Hope Susan can still visit you Joan, why do these rotten strikes always happen during holiday time. 
P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Planning Sue! Strikes are never good but we had a few strikes that were closer to the holidays, not good as we were ordered back to work by the government. 😥
I was also wondering about Joan’s ornamental pigs too. We wouldn’t want anything to happen to them during the winter. I hope Sandy is taking a break over Christmas too —- she is always busy. Lovely work on your garland Sandy! 👍👍

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite a miserable day here today, showers and chilly. I’ve had three nice surprises this week, we won $10 on last night’s lotto, $20 shopping voucher from my main supermarket and $120 gift card from our Health Insurance. How good is that, especially getting a bonus from the health insurance. It will go towards groceries which is really welcome.
Hope you girls are keeping warm during the wintry weather, thermal long Johns sound very appealing. I wish I had bought some when I saw them in one of our discount stores during winter. They were selling them really cheap, not that I need them yet but it’s good to be organised for next winter.
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really hoping Joan will inform us about her piggys,The frost was so heavy last night it looks as if it had been snowing, but it hasn't---not yet,my Mum used to say 'It's too cold to snow' I could never understand that old saying. Keep a look out for long johns in the summer sales Sue, they really do make a difference round the old knees especially Or better still you could knit some with matching ones for Scoty lololol.
S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Sue —- you are really lucky —- what a haul!!! You must have been holding a horseshoe for all that luck, congratulations!! 🍀🍀 I hope your luck continues. A very slight dusting of snow here. I thought you were supposed to be in summer Sue, you know, warm weather etc. lol
I don’t wear long johns as I get too warm but they would be nice some days. Yes, we must buy things when we see them on ”sale” as we never know when we will need them. I hope you are keeping warm Jan! 

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Through my window I can see seagulls swooping about and fighting the crows for food !! lol Poor things must have come inland for warmth, but I'm afraid they'll be disappointed cos it's darn well just started to snow !!!
Sue you have been so lucky with your winnings, hurry out and buy another lotto ticket lol
U


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Up to now we have had no more snow, but it is so cold the snow is not melting. Pretty cold. Just knitting and keeping the fire going. Lots of film s to watch too.

V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Vey soon stopped and the snow didn#t settle thank goodness, hate the stuff. Pretty to look at but treacherous when it thaws then freezes over, I don't venture out when that happens, don't want any broken bones slipping on the ice.
W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Well Jeannie, I hope your temps warm a bit to melt your snow but it is almost winter as we wait for our first major snow. You should stay in Jan where it is nice and toasty, you can look out the window at the snow.  Please be safe.

XYZ/A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yea saw this bird! Looks amazing!


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A handsome bird Sandy, there have been plenty of birds grateful for my garden birdfeeders including Parrots and Great spotted woodpeckers.
Hard frost this morning and the fog persisted all day! We have snow forecast for this evening. Groceries were delivered today and like you Jan I shall be staying in as long as possible. Hope you have a thaw Jeannie.
That was a good haul Sue, any plans for spending it?

B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Big, beautiful bird Sandy, do you know what kind he is? We ended up with about 3” of light, fluffy snow, it is supposed to rain later! ☃☔ I wish it would make up its mind! lol
Glad you got your groceries delivered Joan, not a nice day to go anywhere —- stay in where it is nice and cosy!

C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

BonnieP said:


> Big, beautiful bird Sandy, do you know what kind he is? We ended up with about 3” of light, fluffy snow, it is supposed to rain later! ☃☔ I wish it would make up its mind! lol
> Glad you got your groceries delivered Joan, not a nice day to go anywhere —- stay in where it is nice and cosy!
> 
> C


Couldn’t tell. I know Birds of Prey was there. They take care of endangered birds. I made a pine cone with peanut butter and bird seeds. I will put it out today. It was fun! Never done it before!
D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Divine treat for the birds Sandy, I’m sure it will be greatly appreciated!

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Exactly Bonnie!


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Exactly Bonnie!


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Fun to see what kind of birds you attract Sandy!

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Guessing with that type of beak it’s a bird of prey. I love attracting the birds to our garden though we mainly get the galahs, blackbirds and wrens at the front where I put bird seed out. We’ve also been getting 26 rock doves, I’ve no idea where they’ve come from but they’ve obviously passed on the message that there’s food out, haha. In the back garden we get the magpies and butcher birds and I give them beef mince or bacon rind/fat now and again. We’ve been getting a few wattle birds too, they feed on the bottle bush and NZ flax nectar which are in flower right now. Sometimes we get the black cockatoo’s, it’s supposed to mean that rain is on its way when they fly over.
Joan, you didn’t let us in on the story of your five pigs in your greenhouse yet.   
H


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Had a fantastic day at London yesterday with my youngest son. We went to Portabello market where I got a fantastic dressing gown for myself. My son bought me a beautiful silver dress ring. Had a light lunch at a cafe on Portabello road then went to Battersea Power Station and the new shopping centre there. Had a fabulous dinner with him and his new love - who is fantastic. They are so happy and in love, awwwwww! The christmas lights were fabulous and as we walked to the station for my train back home it actually was snowing. So magical and thoroughly enjoyed the trip. He is coming home around the 21st December until 28th December and he is going to bake some christmas food for us. He has trips out planned to see some friends but it is something to look forward to.

Not going out today as it is too icy out there. Simple tea tonight of egg and chips with christmas cake to follow. 

I am annoyed at the post as several items which I posted over one week ago (tracked) are still not delivered. Grrrrrrrr.

May do some knitting of a dog blanket this afternoon.

I


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

I took this photo of the christmas tree outside of Battersea Power Station, London yesterday.

J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Joking, they are ornamental pigs Sue. I have had them for many years and always left them outside for the winter, but when we had minus ten forecast I thought I should bring them in. There are a bit big for indoors, five of them about 15/18 inches from nose to curly tail so they have taken up residence in the greenhouse till the spring!! I feel for the birds today as we had about four inches of snow last night. More is forecast. Looks pretty out there but that is all. I'll post some photos later 

K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Knitting today. I unraveled a ball of yarn. Made poinsettia tags from the pages I colored from gardens. Real pretty! That sounds like a lovely day at the Portobello market. I like how you got to ride the train. Sounds like a great day!
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Likely that snow you saw last night Sandra was the the start of this. Glad you had a lovely day! 
This was the view from my kitchen window early this morning. Hope it goes away as quickly as it came.

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My goodness Joan, that was a heavy fall of snow !! so far so good here, we didn't even have a frost last night even though it was minus 2deg.
I hope tomorrow is safe for me to go to town. I'll have to wait and see. 
I'm off to bed now. night night all. 
Oh and I'm glad you had a great day in London Sandra.
N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Now that looks pretty Joan! It reminds me of a ski resort.
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh Joan that is a magical sight though you probably wish that the snow would hurry up and melt. Do you get robins in your garden, I love the English robins. Aha, so there are pigs in the greenhouse, I thought it may have been a typo mistake, haha. You are so caring, putting them in the greenhouse to keep warm and safe.
Sandra, what a wonderful day you had on Sunday, I’m so happy for you and it’s great that your son is going to spend some time with you over Christmas.
I wonder where Ann is, I hope she’s ok as I haven’t seen her in the kitchen for a few days.
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Partly because I have been knitting away. This week is the last week for giving hats to the Salvation Army. I first notice that the library was collecting hats last week. I have some yarns that I won't use for my chemo hats but make nice children's hats plus I can add a huge pom pom. My chemo hats don't get pom poms. Pom Poms are good for cleaning up yarns that I don't want any more.

Joan, we are predicted the snow you got for Wed and Thursday. Thursday morning, I have a dental appointment and at night our GD, Gracie will be singing. I am afraid we are going to have cancel out as much as I want to see her sing. It isn't worth it driving in bad weather in the dark. 
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite sad if you have to cancel your plans to see Gracie in the school choir. Would someone be able to video it for you or is that not allowed. 
Joan certainly got plenty of snow, it looks lovely but I know those conditions can be treacherous.
Ann, well done on knitting lots of hats for charity, you’re a star.
R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Really sad Ann if you have to cancel your plans for Thursday. I’d wait and see if the snow does happen —- our weather people have been known to be wrong! We are also supposed to get snow on Thursday but I’m waiting to see. OMG Joan, you got lots of snow —- looking out your window it looks beautiful but not so much if you have to go out in it! ☃☃ Please stay safe!
Sandra, sounds like you had a wonderful day with your youngest son. He sure knows how to plan a visit for you! Joan is keeping her pigs “safe” in her greenhouse for the winter. Jan is staying in waiting to see if the weather “clears”. I agree with Sandy about Joan’s snow pic. Ann, your hats will be greatly appreciated by all! 🧶🧶Well done! I guess Sue is happy she is now having summer weather! lol

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Snow is still here, unfortunately Dave has a medical appt tomorrow, not looking forward to going out!!! 😱 😱 ⛄ yes Sue we have robins in the garden, there have been all sorts at the feeders during his cold weather including ring-necked parakeets, a flock of sparrows, a great spotted woodpecker and a magpie. I hope the pigs and plants are ok I haven't been out to see. Ann best to stay in and be safe although I understand how you feel. Well done with your hats.

T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Today they could probably video tape a lot of the presentation with Gracie singing. Hopefully it won’t snow!
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Unfortunate weather conditions for Dave’s medical appointment Joan. Does Dave still drive or will you get a taxi ? You get a lovely assortment of wild birds visiting your garden, so enjoyable to watch.
Yes Bonnie, I’m glad it’s summer here though it’s been a bit hit and miss, especially with the cold winds. The weather forecast was actually predicting snow in some parts of Tasmania.
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very important to try to make your medical appointments especially if it's a Must. Sometimes when one cancel, you can't get another appointment for a long time. I cancel my appointment for the dentist on Thursday, but I was able to make another appointment on the 28th. I just won't be able to eat any caramels until I get my new crown. Right now, I have a temporary one. 
Snow is soft but we are supposed to get freezing rain. I am not about to skate around on the roads. One can get killed especially driving any distance. I am staying at home. I am hoping that the grandchildren can put a show on for us when it's Christmas break at our house. 

W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Weather is so unpredictable at this time of year. Joan, thinking of you and Dave getting out for Dave’s appointment. Sue, is it unusual to have snow in some parts of Tasmania at 
this time of year —- your summer? Just a thought Ann —- if the weather is that bad, maybe the school concert will be cancelled too! Watch that candy over Christmas! lol I have a dentist appointment on December 28 too —- only for a cleaning! Yay! Stay safe everyone!

XYZ/A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, it is unusual to get snow forecasts but Tasmania is closest to Antarctica so anything is possible here, haha. We had snow on Ben Lomond quite recently, also at the Great Lakes and todays wind is freezing cold. 
Scoty has ventured to golf today, hope he doesn’t come home too sore and grumpy like last Wednesday. If he does, I will ban him until he’s had both his hip and knee replaced next year, haha.
ZA


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

A nice band who only plays with instruments was at the library. They did some great Christmas music.
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Brilliant for you to listen to the Christmas music in the library. What type of instruments did the band have Sandy ?
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Christmas Concert in Brillion tomorrow night that one I think we can make. This will be all music, Milwaukee Symphony Orchestra. We heard them before, and I just sat in Awe!
I don't think Gracie's school concert will be cancelled. The trouble is our eyes aren't as good as they use to be. It's hard enough driving in the dark now we need to put up with the added weather change. We aren't going to risk it.
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Don’t blame you for being worried about driving in the dark and the weather conditions. Could you not get a lift with Gracie’s mum, I presume she is going.
The concert in Brillion sounds like it will be a great evening, I love listening to orchestras.
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everybody doesn't live where we live. Getting to Andrea's would be a half hour drive. Yes, it's highway driving but that make me nervous then we need to worry about the other cars on the road.
Sounds like I never drove before. Infact, I drove back and forth 30 miles one way in the dark to work every night for 36 years in all kinds of weather. I decided to retire at age 61 between the long drive and sometimes long hours, my body had it.
F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Frost has gone for now, so hopefully Joan and Dave will have a safe taxi drive to the hospital. Ann is correct in saying that if you cancel appointments sometimes you get pushed to the back and have to wait till it's your turn again., so I hope you made it today.
Poor little birds are so hungry, I save all my scraps and fill the feeders, the big birds, crows, jackdaws soon fly off with any scraps, giving the smaller birds a chance to get the seeds and fat-balls.
G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Great for Sandy to have a nice concert to listen to. Cold here this morning —- showered and dressed at 5:30 am ready to go to Walmart for 7 am! lol We seem to have flocks of large birds flying around here too looking for scraps. Good to hear that the frost is gone Jan, here’s hoping Joan and Dave will be off for Dave’s appointment. I have only driven a few times “in the dark” since I had my cataracts done, what a difference. I normally don’t go out at night. lol Ann, I hope you get to Brillion tonight. 
Poor Scoty, I hope he wasn’t too sore after his golf game Sue, I feel his pain. 😥😥 At least he has a surgery date to look forward to —- Jim is still waiting for one! Sue, it is unpredictable with the weather in this day and age. We never know what we will be getting now. Enjoy your unraveled yarn Sandy! 🧶🧶

H


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Have to say that I driven in the dark for years now. I just got too dangerous and scary as I have rubbish night vision.

There is still ice here Jan as it is still -1 at the moment. Just been out to break the ice on the bird baths and put some more seeds out. Poor little things be freezing to death. Hope Dave’s appointment goes well. I will be glad to get my tooth fixed this friday.

Put the tree up this morning and it all looks a lot brighter in the sitting room.

I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

I hope you get something good at Walmart Bonnie! When I walked outside with the ladies from the library that I knit with it was rainy. Over to a area there are lights and a baseball field. You could see the rain. One person said the rain in the light looks pretty. I excitedly said “It looks like snow!” Another person said “Sandy nice try!” Off to a circle of friends gathering later today. We did later for the holiday lights.

J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Joan and Dave are back home safe and sound. i must admit it was scary walking on the snow and ice. I wish it will go away. We went by taxicab Dave doesn't drive very often now. Very doubtful if Susan will be arriving on Sunday unless we have a rapid thaw.
Hope you got some bargains Bonnie. Good idea to ban Scoty's golf Sue if he is very sore.
Good luck on Friday at the dentist Sandra. Hope you have fun Sandy.

K


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Kicking up my feet right now! lol Spent an hour at Walmart Sandy and Joan, picked up a few more stocking stuffers, energy drinks for Jim, a couple gift cards, some bargains and odds and ends! lol I was only there for an hour —- all self check outs only! I love watching the rain come down like that Sandy, really neat and yes it does look like snow!! lol Very happy to hear that Joan and Dave are back home safe and sound! 🥰❤ Joan, here’s hoping that Susan will make it to your home on Sunday, it is terrible when we have to wait to see what the weather will be in order to make plans. 😥 Good luck with your tooth on Friday Sandra! 🦷🦷

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Looking forward to Christmas! This year I have a small Christmas tree deck with Irish ornaments, and I even have a claddagh skirt. 
Does everyone else have their tree decorated? Should I say is everyone having a tree this year. The last couple years I didn't have one. This year through a swap pkg. I got an Irish ornament. I just had to have a tree to hang my new ornament plus the other ones I have collected. 
M


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

My tree is decorated with things I have had for years and stuff that has fabulous memories. DH was quick to help yesterday and even put all the stuffed toys around the sitting room as well. But the tree isnt put up to its full height as it just blocks out the light in the sitting room, according to DH!!!!!! Boohoo. I wanted the full tree up but stamping my feet didnt do the trick, this year, haha! Heading off out soon to get my friends daughter a little baby presents. She had a baby girl, Sophie Louise on tuesday morning. I am dropping the cards and presents in on monday morning, hope to get a little cuddle. Last night it was -6 degrees here and now -1! Wish the weather would warm up and take this horrible frosty stuff away. Take care everyone and catch up later.

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now I've done all my pressie shopping all I have to do is wrap them up, some can go in gift bags to save time. It's been a lovely day , blue sky and even a warm sunshine, I didn't feel a bit cold in my new duck down coat, luverly and cosy.
Joan I'm glad you and Dave got to the hospital safely, I hate walking on the paths when it's frosty, do you use a stick, I do even if I go out to the bin, or to feed the birds.
Good for you Sndra, I bet your tree looks lovely, even if the top is missing lol
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh how I wish this snow would go away!! I use always use a stick so does Dave, I braved it to top up the bird feeders this morning. This mornings temp. minus 4, it has got beyond a joke, 
I have got my little ceramic tree all lit up. 

P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Plus they had tornado warnings here and rain storms today. Nothing to bad.

Q


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Quite scary Sandj. I hope you stay safe.

Jan,its the bottom bit of the tree that is missing but I am ok with that. Presents bought and mostly wrapped this afternoon after a good long natter with my friend in the North east (UK). It was snowing while she was on the phone, I’mjust glad that we do not have snow. 

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rumor or could this be true that Kate Middleton is pregnant with 4th child. There are so many rumors one doesn't know what to believe. I think they make one wonderful couple. They already have a nice-looking family. One more will just add more for the public to eye up. 
We made it home and back from the concert last night. I was happy that Dave was able to make it for his medical appointment. We are staying home today, it snow last night and now the temps will be dropping and causing freezing roads. 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sandra, you are nicely organised for Christmas and Jan only has to wrap hers. I’m afraid I just can’t get in the festive mood and I don’t know why, I feel like I want to hibernate through the whole thing this year, Bah humbug.
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

This time of the year can be joyful, or it can also be very depressing time. My daughter hot line has been very busy after Thanksgiving. Sue, you must have the sunshine which we are lacking. It's been cloudy the last few days. Ever since day light saving time ended, I feel very depressed. Every night around 4pm it becomes dark outside, and I do mean dark. The days are so short. Today I did go outside and visited with the little boy next door. His grandma and him were making a snowman with the snow we got last night. I wanted him to try on one of my children's hats. He looked so cute with the large pom pom. I had Art take a picture. When Art had to put it in the computer because I wanted to share. He couldn't get it to work. I gave the 3-year-old the hat. His grandma was with him. She agree it looked so good on him, and it matched his jacket.
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U are a very nice neighbour Ann, giving the little boy the hat. I’m sure it will be keeping his ears warm as well as his head.
Yes, we are getting some sunshine but I’m still feeling down in the dumps. I wish I could determine why I’m feeling like this.
Ive got a grocery delivery arriving between 7&8 tonight, it will still be light which makes things easier.
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very late to have natural light. Do you have daylight saving time? What time does it get dark by you? Is your Winter's like ours? This never bother me before until this year. I think another reason why it's bothering me because I hate driving in the dark these days. I am becoming a grumpy old woman. I guess some things one must accept. 
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

We can be grumpy old women together Ann   We do have daylight saving so it doesn’t get dark until 8.30-9 pm. I refuse to drive at night, what with all the wildlife out on the roads and since I got my cataracts done, I sometimes get a halo around one eye. It happens when the dashboard is all lit up, the eye specialist said it would eventually go away.
No, our winters would be a lot milder than yours Ann but much colder than most states on the mainland. Victoria are having a really cold snap right now, despite it being summer and there’s been snow up in the snowfields. We had snow in Tasmania too a few days ago but only in the highlands.
Really strange weather.
XYZ


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Yes, my tree is up too, ready for Santa! lol We had crazy weather yesterday too, there was a bit of freezing rain overnight but it changed to rain, sort of cold but damp. My girlfriend had 3” of heavy, wet snow, we had nothing! It rained overnight again but a bit milder so far (5:30 am)!
Good luck at the dentist today Sandra. Hope to get back to some more Christmas “baking” after physio today! I hope your weather clears up for you ladies in Britain. If you do go out, please be careful! Maybe we should all go visit Sue for some “warner” weather! lol
Glad you enjoyed the concert Ann.

Z/A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Very annoying at the local grocery store chain. I buy small 1 oz bags of pistachio nut for along time. Yesterday I bought a bag. Noticed on my receipt they were 2 for $3.00. I only got 1 bag. They didn’t have the shelf marked. I bought them for $1.00 for years. Really a 50 cent increase on a small bag of nuts! What about a dime to a quarter? I am calling the nut company today to see if the price of pistachios have gone up.

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well I don't blame you Sandy, that is not good enough and I hope they repay you with a big bag of nuts, let us know how you got on X Y Z or A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A price increase like that shouldn't be allowed Sandy, I hope you get a favourable reply from the nut company. 
Hope you feel brighter soon Sue, you have had a lot going on recently. 

B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

By the way the nut company said that the stores set their individual prices. So prices vary. Gonna have to check other stores since Publix have many stores in the area. They said they will send coupons. I did a crochet chain as a bow around a gift. The tag I colored at Amaryllis Festival.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Because all of the snow has turned into solid ice. -7 last night. I haven't been outside the door for 5 days. Still it is supposed to go on Sunday with all the rain and warmer couple of days. Fingers crossed for that. Feeling cabin-bound
Hope to get out on Monday and get a few last bits for Christmas. Done all my wrapping. 

Joan, I hope your snow doesn't last as long as mine has. It really gets you down in the end.

Made thick chicken casserole today. It did us a treat.

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cold conditions have come with a vengeance for you girls. It’s best if you all stay home then theres no chance of having falls. 
Thanks for your good wishes Joan, I should just kick myself up the posterior and get on with things.
Sandy, I’m glad you contacted the nut company and it’s nice that they are sending you some vouchers. 
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Definitely! Glad they can help. Can believe how this month flew by!
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Exactly Sandy, the year has gone so fast too. I like the gift tag that you made with the crochet chain as well. What have you got planned for Christmas Day ?
F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Fun opening gifts and food of course. Tomorrow I am helping a church that is trying something new. They are having a holiday festival. I am suppose to be in the s’mores area.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Generously giving Sandy all year round! It must make you feel good and keep a smile on your face reaching out to others. 
I feel exactly like Jeannie I don't care about leaving the house because of the weather. There isn't any icy spots yet but I don't want to be the one to find them. I am deathly afraid of Ice even though there isn't any there. Today we went to our friend's funeral who I made him the hat with his name. He never got to wear. I don't know what will happen to the hat. When we left the sidewalks were wet because it was raining. It was also dark almost black outside. I grabbed Art's arm because I thought I might fall. He looks at me "what's wrong with you." 50 years ago he won't say that 
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Haha Ann, did Art think that you were getting romantic with him ? I always grab Scoty’s arm when we are out, sometimes we even hold hands.
Thats such a shame that Arts friend has passed away and never got to wear the hat that you made. 
Sandy, it sounds like you are going to have a lovely Christmas. Enjoy tomorrow’s Christmas festival at the church.
I


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

I just popped in to see if there is anybody about - NO - the kitchen is quiet today.
Sandj - you are having a great time, I wish I lived nearer to come along with you.
Didnt sleep too good last night and felt wobby this morning. I was going to make some cakes and freeze them but ended up finishing off the last of the last wrappings for christmas.
I know what you mean about walking carefully on the ice/snow. I used to go all over when I was younger and now I don’t set foot out of the door. Most of the ice has gone from here as it is warming up - got to a heady 4 degrees here this afternoon! Poor birds - I do try and put plenty of food and water out for them. Well, pop back later. Have a lovely weekend. Bingo christmas party tomorrow afternoon for me.

J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Just popping in —- like Sandra, very quiet in the kitchen. I guess everyone is busy with Christmas preparations or just keeping warm. We know Sue is sleeping! lol Jan is probably gone for her Saturday outing with her family. Joan, have you heard anything from Susan about her visit? I’m with you Ann, I’m always holding on to Jim —- it doesn’t take much for me to fall or trip! lol Sandy, you are always busy helping/volunteering with so many organizations, I don’t know when you find time to knit/crochet. Lovely idea for wrapping a present, congrats! Have a wonderful time at the Christmas bingo party tomorrow afternoon Sandra! It is getting colder today, trying to snow! 😥☃ Buffalo has about 9” of snow (hope they don’t get another 6 ft.) and they have a big football game tonight playing Miami. The last time they play was in Miami (Florida) and the temp was over 100 F!! lol Should be an interesting game! lol

K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keeping my fingers crossed, hoping Susan will br here tomorrow. All being well she is coming by coach to London as the trains have been on strike and won't be back to normal tomorrow. She'll then get the DLR and then a cab. Hope the weather will let her!!
I don't go out in the snow and ice unless I have to. We can't hold on to each other as we both use a stick. We had about 4 or 5 inches of snow and has been here over a week. Fed up with it now! The weather sure is mad... 

L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Let’s all hope that everything works out well for Susan. What a mess with strikes and the weather on top of that! Joan, you and Dave must have an awful time when you go out with both of you using sticks. I don’t really go out either, physio twice a week and I usually pick my groceries up then, otherwise I’m at home. I’m taking a bit of a break right now —- cut up one pan of plain fudge, made another one with nuts, made crock pot candy and finally baked my shortbread and cut it in pieces and pretzel turtles. Will start back later or early tomorrow morning! lol Joan, will be thinking of you, Dave and Susan! 🥰🥰🎄🎄

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

My my Bonnie, you have been busy, making all those delicious treats. I wish I could pop over and be the taste tester but I expect Jim already has that job. 
I’ve got my fingers crossed for you Joan and hoping that Susan manages to get through to visit you and Dave ( and Nikolai). I know it’s been a while since you’ve seen Susan. These rotten strikes, choosing this time of the year won’t bring a lot of sympathy for the workers. I know here in Oz, the airport baggage handlers would choose around Christmas to go on strike.
Hope the snow and ice soon melts for all you girls and it will be safe to go outside again.
N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Nice to hear from you Sue! Lots of treats to go around! lol I picked things that were quick, easy and basically no baking. lol Come on over, Jim doesn’t mind sharing! lol 🥰🥰
I also hope Susan is able to coordinate her visit with Joan, Dave and Nikolai. Strikes are not good at any time but especially at Christmas. I guess it depends when their contracts are up.
No snow yet, yay! ☃☃ How are Scoty and James feeling?

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh that’s good that Jim is happy to share, I’ll be right over.  
Thanks for asking how the boys are, they are both ok now and don’t appear to be suffering any after effects from Covid. I’m still amazed that I didn’t get it but there again, when James and I had it in May, Scoty didn’t get it then.
Scoty is having one of his cleaning up episodes in the garage. I know what will happen, he won’t be able to find anything afterwards and will probably blame James and I for moving his stuff. 
That is one place I hardly visit except to get the bird seed that’s stored there.
The GP has got him on stronger pain meds, 15 mg targin and 5 mg Endone. He’s still waiting to hear when he’s booked in for surgery. 
P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Putting the porch light on Sue and Mr. and Mrs. Claus are in the front window waving! 🎄🎄
Great that the boys are feeling better with no side effects and lucky you didn’t catch it again. Funny how it seems to pick the people in the house that get the virus. Oh yes, the famous garage cleaning and re-arranging everything and then can’t find anything —- and who gets blamed? lol Been there, done that, got that tee shirt! lol Better to steer clear of the garage and then you can’t be blamed! lol
Poor Scoty, the pain must be pretty bad, I hope he gets a date soon. All surgeries here are very slow to be booked, Jim is still waiting for a date for his hernia surgery. Grrrrr……..

Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Oh it was busy. The marshmallows were stuffed with chocolate, and 2 graham crackers with a skewer to put over the pit. It was nonstop for 5 hours. But got a dinner break. Plus a ornament and light up necklace.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quick, get Sandy a chair so she can put her feet up! Sounds like you were really busy today, the weather looks nice! Take a break and get some rest!

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really festive at your place Bonnie with Mr & Mrs. Claus waving at the window. The neighbours kids will love seeing that I’m sure. 
Sandy, you’ve been busy again, did you get to try the skewers, they sounded yummy.
S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Sandy is always so busy! Yes, Mr. and Mrs. Claus have been waving for many, many years!
Ran to Dollarama tonight for some more gift bags and almost drove by the “famous” Griswold house but thought better due to the traffic that would be on the street! lol Lots of homes decorated this year again but they would look nice with some snow! lol Looks like snow is coming this way —- possibly a snow storm —- they don’t know how much yet! Here we go again! lol

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The Snow is missing in Florida, the only white you might see are the sandy beaches. I wish I was there.
Not much outside decorating at our house this year, neither one of us climb ladders but we did get a new garage door.
Today Gracie went into the crawl space and brought out my nativity set and set it up for me. She is a joy to have around the house. She also shoveled the driveway and sidewalks for us. Joan and Dave enjoy your time with your daughter, Sue. every moment counts when she is home. 
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U are so lucky Ann, having Gracie helping out and it sounds like she enjoys spending time with you and Art. 
Bonnie, the Griswalds house sounds amazing. I wonder when the owners first started putting up the lights. I love that movie, even though I’ve seen it so many times, it still makes me laugh.
V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very lucky Ann and Art are to have Gracie spend time with them and it sounds like she enjoys helping out. Enjoy it while you can.
Yes, the Griswold house is amazing Sue! We have lived in this house for 37 years and there was always a bit of decorating at first and then it just grew and grew! After the elder owner passed (about five years ago — he was up on the roof and fell off) everyone figured that would be the end of the display but his wife and his son have continued the tradition. I also love this movie and so do my grandchildren! The tradition continues. lol He usually starts the day after Halloween setting up as it takes quite awhile. 🎄🎄

W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

White Chocolate was my go to for a while. No I didn’t try the s’mores. Neither did I or the person next to me helping with them up try them. I did make them as a food sampler at Target and we used a toaster oven and I think a microwave. Yesterday was much easier. They kept asking for chocolate. They inside the marshmallows. I probably will watch the Nutcracker at the library tomorrow. I really don’t know the story behind it. I think it will be a ballet.
XYZ A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

White Chocolate was my go to for a while. No I didn’t try the s’mores. Neither did I or the person next to me helping with them try them. I did make them as a food sampler and we used a toaster oven and I think a microwave. Yesterday was much easier. They kept asking for chocolate. They inside the marshmallows. I probably will watch the Nutcracker at the library tomorrow. I really do know the story behind it. I think it will be a ballet.
XYZ


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Whoops repeat post!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A very tragic story Bonnie, hearing about the Griswolds original owners demise. It’s nice that his wife and son have taken over with the tradition of decorating the house, keeps his memory alive.
Sandy you did well not to try the chocolate marshmallows, I think I may not have has as much self control. Hope you enjoy the Nutcracker suite at the library, you certainly have full days of things to do.
Im up early today, Scoty is getting the impressions made for his new dentures. I hope it’s not too busy in town as I’ve got a bit of shopping to do.
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Baking anyone such as Christmas cookies? 4th Sunday of Advent and I need to send out my Christmas cards on Monday. I haven't been getting as many cards as I use to get. I did get a variety around the world but only a few local cards. Art's Dad cousin who turned 99 in Nov. sent us a card and letter yesterday. He is the oldest on Art's side of the family then comes Art being the second oldest. I gave our family money like always which is easy. The grandchildren gave me a list yesterday when the family came over for Art's Birthday. The grands money has been put in their bank acts but what they wanted was a little something which didn't cost a lot. 
Sandy when my two girls were young, I took them to the Nutcracker which is a ballet performance. I think I enjoyed it more than they did. I did take the grands to a small production of the Nutcracker that they seem to enjoy. 
C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Could you tell me Ann if you sent and received your swap package? Thanks! Yeah it looks interesting the Nutcracker. I know people collect them too!
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Did receive a nice pkg. from Cindy and I sent mine out to her called Santa's Samples. Jeanne didn't get hers and her swap partner posted a picture what Jeanne sent and didn't even mention a thank you to her by name. Swap presents | Knitting and Crochet Forum (knittingparadise.com) 
E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Exactly thanks for the update. Hope you got a few nice things. Your samples sound interesting. 

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

First of all, I made something with the yarn and then sent her the rest of the left-over yarn. I bought her samples of turtles & caramels and then had a small tray of caramels to be cut up to either make into turtles or bite size caramels. I also included the melting chocolate and the cashews. The show Monk, Tony Shalhoub's family owns a fine chocolate shop by us that's where I bought the ingred. from. 
G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Great it sounds interesting. I bet the chocolate shop smells wonderful inside!

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Have been my only chocolate shop since I was kid. Tony Shalhoub went to the same high school that I went to. One time when he was in a high school production, he slipped and fell off the stage, He landed right in the orchestra pit. 
I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

I have a sister who did a high school play and a ball fell from the ceiling during the production in the cafeteria. It was a patriotic type of play. The play had a knitted scarf that gradually got completed through out the play in stages. It was red, white, and blue yarn.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just wondering she didn't get hurt. Did the ball fall by accident or was it planned to drop?
When Tony fell off the stage that wasn't planned, it was an accident. They were all worried at first, I wasn't there but my sister told me what happened. 
K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kind of nope. It was a silver looking disco type ball. It fell on it’s own. I imagine it was held on the ceiling real well.
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lots of mishaps and accidents happening on stage, glad I’m not into acting.
We‘ve had a busy morning in Launceston at the dental clinic then I had to go to SpecSavers to get some batteries and domes for my hearing aids. We called in at Woolworths as I had the voucher for $120 to spend. Poor Scoty was hanging on to the trolley and in quite a lot of knee pain. I told him to wait in the car for me but no, he wanted to come with me. He’s been using the walking stick which is helping a bit.
Molly looks and smells lovely, she’s just got back from the groomers. James said that Karen spent one and a half hours on her. Her fur feels like velvet, I can’t stop stroking her.
M


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Molly is adorable and now smelling sweetly! Hope poor Scoty is ok. I know what you mean about the staying in the car. My husband still has a sore mouth after the biopsy a couple of weeks ago. He has to wait about 6 weeks for the results. Our house is turned upside down and hopefully put right some time today. DH decided that he would re-lag the loft and then sort out the stuff that is in there. Just what I need at this time of year but he will finish it and the house will be nice and warm. Yesterdays bingo christmas party was really good but I didnt win anything. I just cannot sleep so I am going to have a bit knit until sleep takes over. Visiting a friend this morning with some baby things for her daughter who had a baby girl last tuesday. My youngest son is coming here some time this week and then christmas. Too much excitment for my little head. catch up later.

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

No Sandra, you should be tucked up in bed, fast asleep now as it must only be 4.20 am there. Still, if you can’t sleep then there’s no point lying there wide awake. 
Gosh, that’s a long time for your hubby to have to wait for the results of the biopsy. Can he use anything to help with the pain, like mouth ulcer gel ? 
I enquired at the dental clinic if they do basic things like check ups. The receptionist said yes if I have a healthcare/ pension card which I have. She said she would put me on the waiting list but it could be between 3 or 4 years before I get an appointment. In the meantime she said that if I get a toothache or need a filling then phone them and they will fit me in. She blamed the long wait on Covid which I can understand. I normally go to a private dentist but a basic scale and clean is around $250 now. 
O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

O the birds are so happy, no frost so the water in the bird bath is ready for them to get a drink, also a blackbird was having a bath earlier he really enjoyed it lol.
Sandras hubby, coping with a sore mouth Scoty having painful joints , I feel for them, Sue tell Scoty to keep his old dentures handy just in case he has trouble with his new gnashers over Christmas, new ones can take a bit of getting used to-- or am I jumping the gun and he wont get them till after the holiday?
It's blowing like the clappers and pouring rain right now, and it's forecast the same all week, so lots of time spent indoors for me, tidying up all the Christmas wrapping stuff and a good hoover round, and lots of knitting in between L.O.L 
P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Perhaps everyones busy, kitchen very empty, hope you are all ok 
Q


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Quite alright thanks Jan. Just been to visit a friend this morning for a cuppa and exchange presents. I didnt get to see her new grand daughter but I will pop over there in the New Year. Its windy and damp here today but the birds have lots of water and food to get through. Glad the frost has gone. Cleaning the kitchen this afternoon with the fridge first to tackle. Slow roast beef in gravy with chips and peas for dinner tonight with yogurts to follow. Christmas cake to make tomorrow afternoon. 

DH mouth still sore and the dissolvable stitches are still there a bit. He doesn’t want to take anything but paracetamols in case it makes the situation worse. Catch up later.

R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Really it’s only Monday. Will go to the Nutcracker Ballet today. Will be interesting.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Susan helped me cook an enjoyable veggie Christmas dinner today, it was lovely!!! 🍽😊 washing up all done - we're now all having a nice rest. She arrived yesterday after a journey lasting about five hours.

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The time spent with Susan, the three of you gathering together for a joyful Christmas meal that you prepared together. I can hear the Christmas bells through the land!
Sandy, let us know how you liked the Nutcracker...
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U and Dave must be thrilled to have Susan there with you, and it was lovely to share cooking the Christmas dinner, that was a long journey for her but at least she didn't have to worry about driving in bad conditions, am I right in thinking she came by coach ? It's been a lot milder today, I was glad to see rain instead of the frosty paths.
V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Very delightful The Nutcracker. I missed the beginning. It’s been a while since I watched it. It was on video. I thought it would be live. I’m sure there is a story behind it. There wasn’t any talking. Was that a wolf or a mouse’s head?


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)




----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

What a lovely early Christmas gift for Joan and Dave, having Susan visiting. I’m so happy that she managed to get there, despite a 5 hour journey. Enjoy every minute together as I’m sure you will.
Jan, Scoty won’t get his dentures until the end of January, he’s been given 4 appointments until they are ready. I have told him what you said about keeping his old ones, it’s definitely a good idea. 
Sandra, your dinner sounds luscious, I bet you and hubby enjoyed it.
Sandy, I’m glad you enjoyed the Nutcracker. To be honest I don’t think I’ve ever watched it.
XYZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra pleasure watching the Nutcracker, maybe next time you will be able to see it live. The movement of the ballerinas on stage I can't even described, even though this was a few years ago when I saw it. It was more like 40 years ago when I saw the full production. The answer to your question I believe were mice. 
Y, Z A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yes I think mice. There are so many versions of it on You Tube and such.
Z A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A lovely day here today, sunny and warm. We’ve recently had two cruise ships passing by, the last one was Le Laparouse. It looked very sleek, smaller than the regular cruise ships. I think it’s doing Sydney to Hobart but visited Beauty Point here on its way. The passengers have had lovely weather, ideal for cruising. I’ve never been on a cruise and to be honest, wouldn’t like to go on the larger ships as there seems to be so many people. I’d quite fancy going on Le Laparouse as it only carries 190 passengers.
Do you girls like to cruise or did you pre Covid ?
B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Been very busy today. Quick run for groceries at 8 am, home, then off to physio for 9 and back home by 9:45! Rested on my magic bag, feeling better. Power went out about 12:20 and didn’t come back on till 3:20! Thank goodness the sun was out today. Yes, Sue, very sad about “Mr. Griswold” passing away but so far the tradition continues. 🎄🎅🏼 I’ve never been on a cruise Sue, not sure if I would like it. Poor Scoty, I feel his pain, sure hope he gets a date soon. What a lovely
”surprise” for Joan and Dave —- Susan made it to celebrate with them! 🥰🥰 That must have been some trip for Susan. Enjoy your visit!! Sandra, when do you sleep? Your meal does sound delish. Sandy, good to hear that you got to see The Nutcracker. Ann, sounds like you have been busy getting ready for Christmas. Jan, I did not receive any alerts for the kitchen again today, not sure what is going on? Have a wonderful day everyone!

C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Croissants were another sticker shock yesterday. Up to $3.95 at Starbucks. I think they just raised the price on them. Really $4 bucks!

D


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Done the last of the wrapping and Christmas food shopping. Was zonked when we got home. Kept cheerful though.
I have made some bread this morning two large round loaves. The house smells great, so we are having bread and cheese for lunch and will have something later on for tea , like beans on toast with scrambled eggs.

Haven't received many cards yet, I guess it's the postal strike. I also ordered a knitting pattern about 2 weeks ago and I am still waiting.

In Tesco they are selling leg of lamb - half price and beef joint £6. Good for the freezer.

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Expensive croissants Sandy, have they got fillings for that price or just plain ? 
Jeannie, the beef roasts sound like a good buy but I don’t eat lamb, I don’t like the taste. Home baked bread, there’s nothing like it is there ? I know Bonnie bakes her own bread too, yummy.
We‘ve had 5 cards from the uk but it looks like they were posted late November so maybe before the strike. I’m hoping that the ones that I sent to the uk have been delivered. My friend in Manchester was telling me how many strikes there are in the uk right now. Everyone is wanting a payrise with the cost of living forever going up. It’s the same here though not as many strikes as yet.
F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

For your information. They are just plain! The other baked goods are even higher! I normally do a bagel but once in a while like something different. Our temperatures will be in the 40’s and 50’s this week.
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Going to be chilly for you Sandy. It’s around 23 degrees Celsius here so just right, not too hot.
Scoty is playing golf today so he will be enjoying the weather. 
H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Good grief Sandy! You can’t even have a treat anymore, everything has gone up in price. You are going to find a real difference with your temps being that cold, get your heavy sweaters/coat ready. We are also in for a real deep freeze later this week too! Jeannie, I guess you are zonked after doing the shopping and wrapping presents. I can smell your bread from here!! Yummy! I made a loaf today too. Time to put your feet up and take a break! 🫖☕ Sue, cards are slow this year here too but not due to strikes, people aren’t sending them. I have about a dozen! I wish we got raises in our pensions as fast as they increase the prices of everything! Wouldn’t that be nice! We are getting a 6.33% increase in our work pension starting in January so our government pension should be the same!

H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Happy for you and Scoty Sue, can you please send some of that warmth my way please? lol
I hope Scoty enjoys his golf game.

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy to hear you are getting a rise in your work pension Bonnie. Yes, I agree our government pension should certainly rise.
I’m sick of hearing about Harry and Meghan and how tough life has been for them. …..WHAT ?
I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

I agree Sue, if only we had it that hard! Yes, our raise is a “good one” this year! lol

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just watched the Harry and megan saga, what a load of old codswallop. H should be ashamed of himself, I had respect for him doing 'his bit' in the army, but since getting involved with her my respect has gone.
She's a low bit actress so she plays her agony part very well.
Anyway enough drama-- lets get on in the real world lol.
Our weather has changed dramatically, all that freezing weather and frosty paths have gone, we've had a good drop of rain but it's quite mild for time of the year.
I have finished shopping, last trip was yesterday for nibbles, various cheeses and other savouries. Gifts all wrapped, so I can sit back and knit/crochet and stay indoors till the BIG DAY 🍗🍰🍷🍷🍷🍷🍫🎊🎁🔔🌞💐👩‍👩‍👦‍👦🕺

I'm wishing you all a very Happy Christmas, and a good , healthy ,Happy NEW YEAR .
Hugs all round xxx
🎅
K


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Keeping the Harry and Megan saga to watch in the new year. I just wish she had met a rich footballer and buggared off with them instead of meeting and marrying Harry. He was my favourite royal at one time and just what is he playing at? So sad. 

Just got a few things left to wrap and then get the vegetable at Uppingham market on friday. My youngest son is here some time tomorrow tea time. I will be making him some chocolate chip cookies and cheese scones. We will have bacon and egg pie for tea tomorrow with salad for tea.

I also wish you all a very merry christmas and a happy and healthy new year! 

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

(Life is for Living; we are only here once) by Emmy Cat. Something to ponder on.

Sandy, I look at it this way, either we take what we want and pay for it or realize I will leave it because it isn't worth it.

Art & I will have a quiet Christmas watching football together. Since Covid I became a good sports fan. I like watching baseball and now football. At one time I thought baseball was a boring sport and this year I even went to the stadium to watch the game. Football was so boring at one time I usually fell asleep trying to watch the game. Now not only I watch our local team I am watching our rival.
Football became a very exciting sport for me to watch.

We didn't have a postal strike by us. I haven't been getting many local greeting cards. The cards that we got came from all around the Country.

I like to Wish my Kitchen Friends a Happy Holiday and Special Time with their family and friends!

M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

My the birds were going crazy over a few crumbs!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Noisy when the birds all get together, we used to get the Noisy Mynah birds in Qld but I haven’t seen them in Tasmania. 
Ann, I like your philosophy, taking what we want and pay for it or leave it because it’s not worth it.
Ive just been watching a program on tv, Inside Aldi at Christmas. Makes me realise how much I miss shopping there. I think Tasmania is the only state in Australia who hasn’t got an Aldi store. 
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh, do you mean Aldi Grocery Store. I got a ham there one time and I was deeply disappointed. I haven't been there since. I know a lot of people who do shop there, can't all be that bad. 
P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Plus I was there at Aldi today. The prices are a bit better then the local chain. Just picked up some small items. Luckily I got through the line quickly.
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quick checkout for Sandy, lucky as everywhere I go there’s long queues.
Molly wants to send love and best wishes to her fans in the kitchen.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

She got so excited she tapped her paw to send another photo. 💕 ❤


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Really sweet pic of “our Molly”! What a lovely pic Sue! Merry Christmas Molly from one of your fans!! 🐾🐾
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all our kitchen ladies!! 🎄🎄🎅🏼🎅🏼☃☃
Sandy, everything seems to be less for more, even the sale prices aren’t great! 

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

So sweet of 'our' Molly, you look lovely sitting there with Santa, hope he brings nice treats for you.
I have made your little friends here across the big pond some tasty peanut and marmite bikkies because they've been so good.
HUGS for Christmas from auntie Jan
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Auntie Jan and Auntie Bonnie from Molly. She wishes she could meet you both in person, she would love to have cuddles with you both,haha. 
I must admit, the groomer took quite a lot of her coat off, she feels like velvet now. I keep thinking of the children‘s book, The Velveteen Rabbit. We had the rabbit from the book and Molly feels just like it.
Jan, can you share the dog biscuit recipe please. Molly loves peanut butter and I could probably substitute the marmite with vegemite.
U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

U are welcome to the recipe for dog biscuits Sue;
8oz flour (any kind )
1 egg ,---2 tablespns peanut butter-----1 teaspn marmite / vegemite, 2 oz grated cheese, add enough cold water to make a dough ( think pastry) I guessed so don't know how much, sorry.
roll it out on floured board, cut into shapes. Recipe calls for a dog bone cutter but I don't own one so just made ordinary bikkies..
Place on baking tray, bake in pre heated oven 180d for 20 mins. Keep in tin or jar
V
Sue, just thought, check the bix if you make any, it takes more than 20 minutes, I made a check on mine and they were still soft after 20 mins, I think it's best to wing it and keep testing. xx


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Very beautiful picture of the gorgeous Molly. thank you for sharing it with us. Warmest wishes to you all. My youngest son is coming here some time this afternoon and I am excited. 

W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Very good recipe for dog treats. What type of dog is Molly? Been doing a advent dog puzzle and only a few days left.

W


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

What a lovely little doggie Molly is with her cute hairstyle.

Much milder here now that the snow has been washed away. Back to muck and slosh. Continuous rain all day.

Watched The Nutcracker film. Was a bit disappointed with all the Nazi-like inferences. Managed to watch it till the end though.

I really enjoyed Sweeny Todd - played by Jonny Depp.

If I don't manage to get on again, hope you all have a lovely time over Christmas and enjoy yourselves.

Jeannie. x

XYZA


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra licks and kisses from Molly to you all and thanks for your lovely messages. Sandy, she’s a Cavoodle though some call them Cavapoos. She’s a mix of King Charles Cavalier and poodle so she’s got the nice poodle coat which doesn’t shed hair.
Jan, thank you for the dog biscuit recipe, I know looking at the ingredients Molly will enjoy these.
Sandra, I feel excited too for you, seeing your son again today, enjoy.
Jeannie, I haven’t seen the movie Sweeney Todd but I’ve read about it. 
YZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes, Yes, Molly is the Sweetest! You can tell she has been a good dog sitting there with a picture of Santa. 

Blizzard conditions by us, started last night and will end on Saturday. All my kids are safe, Carl came over to our house this morning after work. He works in the city we live in. He is going to wait out the storm by staying with us and going back and forth to work. Our daughter called this morning when she got done working, she is calling in tonight. She isn't going to chance a 30-mile drive in the conditions. She told me she is going to hibernate until it's over. 
Z or A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Ahhhh I hope it’s not a bad storm Ann. Snow Snow go away! ☺
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bad enough with -3F or -19C very blustery outside feels like -25degrees or -31 C 
The weather channel said to stay off the roads unless necessary. 
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Challenging weather conditions Ann, stay home and keep safe. It’s good that your son and daughter can seek refuge at your place. You’re going to have a full house.
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Cause it’s New York in Christmas. Amazing Rockettes from 2020. Wow stay warm. That is chilly conditions!

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Daughter made it to her house this morning after working the night shift. My son will be staying with us. Until the storm is over. He did go into work tonight. His employment is only 5 minutes away from our house. Our son's house is in Green Bay which is a 30-mile drive.
E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Everyone have a wonderful Christmas and a healthy, happy 2023! We are expecting the same storm as you Ann, ours is supposed to start tomorrow morning and hopefully end Saturday! Not looking forward to the bone chilling temps!! Good idea to stay home and stay safe and keep warm!! 

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Frightened neighbour at the back of me. He just went into his shed and encountered a copperhead snake. He’s closed the door and has called the local snake catcher. I think the snakes are on the move now that the warmer weather is here. I always worry about Molly, I doubt she would have the sense to leave a snake alone if she saw one.
oh girls sounds like you are in for a few days of very cold weather. Keep calm and carry on knitting. 
G


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Good grief a snake in the shed! That would scare the life out of me and I do hope Molly keeps away from them.

I hope all of you who have the severe bad weather are safe. Those temperatures are scary. The worlds weather seems to have gone mad!

Youngest son got here yesterday and he is out today visiting friends. It was great to see him but he was so tired last night after the drive in the rain and the fog. Out with him tomorrow for lunch.

Have a wonderful, safe and healthy christmas everyone.

H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hope you have a lovely lunch out with your son today, Sandra, also enjoy the rest of the holidays with him.
I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

How wonderful Sandra that your youngest son has arrived! Driving in the rain can make you very tired and stressed! OMG Sue!! What a surprise (and not a good one)) your neighbour had! I hope they have been to collect the copperhead snake by now! I hope that Molly doesn’t encounter one!

When I went to bed it had been raining, just got up and more rain but it is getting colder. The very nasty weather is on the way! I’ll check in later with an update!

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I was watching updates on the weather in the world, my goodness places in Canada and USA are having it really bad, temperatures going well below freezing in some areas, please stay safe if any of you are affected. xx
J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Just waiting for the bad weather to arrive! Most of the US already have been hit! Thanks Jan for your concern. I hope we don’t lose our power again. I’m very happy I don’t have to go out again today! xo

K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kind of cool here today. Perhaps I could wear a holiday sweatshirt. But high temps are 66 degrees. So might not.
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Looking at the lunchtime news of the weather you girls are experiencing the other side of the pond!! Stay home, stay safe and stay warm. Bonnie fingers crossed you don't lose power.
Jan I finally knitted a snowman, what do you reckon?







Susan has gone back now, we had a lovely time whilst she was here but the time flew by. She cooked Christmas lunch on Monday, Wednesday she borrowed our car and took me to the garden centre and I bought two winter pansies and two polyanthus!


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

My cute snowman! Was it easy?

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

No problem Sandy, very easy, basically I just knitted a tube then ran the wool through the sts to gather up. stuffed it - and went on from there.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Oh wow. I will try that sounds simple. Some more trees I did.
P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Perfect snow man Joan, well done in winging it . It was a nice treat to get a visit to the garden centre, it must have been lovely to have her stay for a few days.
Sandy your trees are very nice, it's good to make a few little Christmas ornaments, I've just made a few reindeer pompoms, just used some fluffy yarn and stuck a reindeer head in the top, I stuffed the pompom with toy stuffing, they look very effective hanging on a tree.I gave one to each of my great grandies.
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quite Festival with all the Christmas decorations! Cute Snowman, Joan! Sandy you are colorful and very creative with your trees! Did you try making the trees from the pattern that I showed you? I wish I could make the trees with your pattern because they are a little fatter than mine. 
Bonnie, my daughter's furnace went out. Hopefully they can fix it soon or my advice she should stay at a hotel until it gets fixed. I don't want her freezing to death. 
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really lovely little snowman Joan, sounds like you had a wonderful time with Susan. Sandy, I love your Christmas trees and the little ribbon bows add a sweet finishing touch. What are you thinking of knitting next, maybe start on Easter chicks or Valentine day hearts. The hearts make nice coasters, I made some a couple of years ago.
Ann, I hope your daughters furnace can be fixed ASAP. Why do these things happen coming up to Christmas?
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Saw this amazing ornament today. Just looks cool. I didn’t Ann. I will have to try some of the patterns. I did hand someone a knitted heart coaster today unexpectedly. Perhaps hearts is a good idea.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)




----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The ornament is Amazing, I never saw one like that before! The Ideas that Creative minds come up with!
Sandy, I like the idea of hearts hanging from the rope for your next project. I might have to go to Florida to warm up and see your creations!
U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

U are very creative Sandy —- well done on your trees and lovely colours! Lovely ornament too, some people are very creative. Joan, sounds like you had a wonderful visit with Susan. I’m so happy that in spite of all the obstacles —- she made it! Nice to visit the garden centre too. You did a lovely job on your snowman, you did a great job “winging it”. Ann, that is sad that your daughter’s furnace died. I hope they can get it fixed asap due to the frigid temperatures. I hope she goes somewhere where it is warm so she will be safe. Sue, the knitted hearts sound like a wonderful idea for Valentine’s Day. So far, we have had high winds, some snow —- mostly lake effect and very high winds. Stayed in today as our temps are frigid and they continue to drop! One good thing —- we still have our power, thank goodness.

V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very Sad about my daughter's furnace but she is making the Best of it until it gets fixed. They will be on Holiday using a grand hotel with a swimming pool and sauna, whirlpool. Making the best of it! I told her this will be our Christmas present for her and her family. Bonnie, stay warm and if you have to postpone Christmas for the following weekend (2023 New Year) when the weather is a lot warmer in the 40's. you might enjoy it more. This weekend is too stressful getting there and back.
W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

What a great Christmas gift Ann, I’m sure your daughter and her family will enjoy their “holiday”. Here’s hoping the furnace repair/replacement? won’t take too long. No explanation why these things happen when they do. I remember when the compressor on our first fridge went in the middle of summer! We are still planning on Christmas dinner for the 25th as our weather should be clear by late on Saturday. Poor Buffalo —- again —- they have had a driving ban in effect since 9:30 this morning. They are expecting another 3 - 4 feet of snow!! This is the city that got 7ft. last month, thankfully it has all melted! The winds are bad coming in from both Lake Ontario and Lake Erie bringing in the lake effect snow. So far we have been lucky but very frigid out there! Stay safe and warm at your end Ann. They also closed the bridges between Canada and USA! Light winds on the Queenston/Lewiston bridge and you can feel it sway, weird feeling.

XYZ/A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yes nice gift for your daughter! I will admit I only knit on straight needles. So I have never done anything like a sweater or socks. What about you all?
Z A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

A lot easier on circular or 4/5 dpns to knit for me —- no real seaming to do —- I hate sewing things together! lol Sandy, have you tried circular needles or dpns? 

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Box full of straight needles which I only use occasionally. I use circular needles for everything. Just recently when I started knitting hats a friend gave me interchangeable short points with a 16inch & 20- inch cords. Most knitters will use the 16-inch cord when knitting hats. I just can't seem to do it without my hands cramping. I went from a 24-inch cord to a 20-inch cord using the short points instead of the regular points. I think I master what I want when doing hats. I have been doing hats for the past year and half for the Cancer Center.
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Christmas will be so wonderful for your daughter and family Ann. What a great mum you are, giving her such a special gift.
Sandy, the ornament is amazing, is it as big as it looks ?
We‘ve been getting a lot of tv news about the weather conditions in parts of the US. I wish I could send some warm sunshine to you Ann and Bonnie in Canada. 
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Double point or circular needles, mostly. I knitted the snowman on dpns, but dolls clothes I knit on size 2mm/14 straights. 
Hope your daughter is ok Ann, look after yourselves and I hope the storm soon passes.

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Exactly the ornament is huge. It was at the festival where I helped with the S’mores. I went to see someone over there and I noticed it. Bonnie I did try bamboo needles for a short time but never continued. I only have straight needles. Don’t know how to knit with anything else. I like to advance in my knitting sometime.

F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Fun to learn new skills Sandy, especially trying circular needles and dpns. Not exactly the time to start —- maybe give it a try in 2023? There is lots of help available on KP so you are in the right place. I know it is easier if you have someone beside you for help.

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Finally got all sorted, now sitting back with a glass of Christmas cheer and waiting to be picked up by my lovely g/son, no take away tonight, but a big cheese fest and lots of other tasty food. Let the party begin lol 🎊 🍷🍷🥨🍻🍹


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Got our wires crossed again Bonnie, but who cares it's Christmas lol , I thhink my glass of Christmas cheer has worked it's tricks on me 🕺 💃
H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Good for you Jan —- you deserve to sit back, kick up your heels, have a glass of Christmas cheer and wait to be picked up! lol
Lots of fun tonight with your family —- enjoy! 🍻🍹🥂🍷🍷🍪🍱

H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Happy to cross wires with you again Jan!! lol
Cheers!! 🍹🍹🍱

I


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm trying out the Shankys Whip, an Irish whisky liquor my eldest son gave me for Christmas, gotta good kick with it lol.
J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Jan, you better not indulge too much before your grandson picks you up! Save some cheer for the party! Haven’t heard of that one, nice to try something new! lol
Just taking a break —- cooked the turnip for tomorrow’s dinner, got the baked goods packed and ready to go. Have to wash up some dishes. Our son dropped in this morning, shovelled the front porch off (not much) and dropped off my Laura Secord candy canes! Yummy! 

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kind sons we do have, my son clean off the front entrance way before he took off. He is off to get some football autographs at the airport. He is planning on going to 6 pm Christmas Eve service. Art and I are staying close to home. We will be watching the Christmas Service on TV at 9 pm tonight. Oh, Holy Night, all is Safe!
My youngest daughter with her four young kids will be staying at home this year. I hope Santa will be able to sneak in her house without catching anything. The oldest one (14) has strep throat and the oldest girl (10) has Covid.
Jan, don't get carried with that bottle. Yet a little spirits keeps the germs away. 
L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Likely it sounds like the storm is over Ann. How about using a knitting machine to make a sweater? Engineering Knits is using one on You Tube. Makes all sorts of vintage sweaters and such.

M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Likely it sounds like the storm is over Ann. How about using a knitting machine to make a sweater? Engineering Knits is using one on You Tube. Makes all sorts of vintage sweaters and such.

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all my kitchen pals. Have a safe and wonderful time.
N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Nice to hear from you Sue! Merry Christmas to all my kitchen pals too and a very Happy New Year! 🎄🎄🎅🏼🎅🏼☃☃🥂🥂

O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Oh went through the drive-thru lights at the mall. The music on the radio follows the lights. Real cool.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Pretty amazing light display Sandy! Glad you enjoyed it and thank you for sharing a lovely Christmas experience! Did it take long to go through the display?

Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Quick the first time around. They let you go twice if you are VIP. Second more traffic. It took longer. I think it was the first year here.

R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Really beautiful display, nice for everyone to visit the display —- either once or twice! lol
Hopefully they bring it back again next year!

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

So lovely Sandy, they certainly get into the swing of things there. Thanks for sharing.
Just had FaceTime with Blake, he’s had a big morning opening his presents then he went for a swim with his Mum. I’m sure he will be exhausted soon and will need a nap. 
Is the weather still really bad over where you are Ann and Bonnie ?
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Time for Blake to have some fun! He must have had a ball open his gifts. We didn’t get very much snow here (happy about that), but the wind is still strong and the temps are still frigid! Brrrrrr……too cold to go swimming here! lol Thanks for asking Sue! How is Christmas?

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U & I are having the same kind of weather, Bonnie. New Year we are supposed to get rain the temps are suppose rise to 40 degrees, hoping it won't turn to ice. Can't wait until it warms up. 
Lot of work putting up the display for the drive thru. The Lions members including Art puts a display on every year at the Fair Grounds. 
Little ones like Blake are the ones who truly make Christmas!
Blessed Christmas Everyone, Ann 
V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very true Ann, love watching the little ones at Christmas, such a joy! Yes, our weather is pretty much the same Ann, we are supposed to be in the mid 40’s starting Thursday with rain so we will be on another weather adventure! Love looking at the Christmas lights displays everywhere!
Merry Christmas everyone, Bonnie!

W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

*Wishing all my knitting friends a very happy Christmas...*

XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes, a Very Happy Christmas to you Joan & Dave , and all my kitchen pals, also lets hope the New Year brings good health and happiness to everyone.
I'm off to the Saturday night take out gang for dinner and spend the afternoon and evening with them, off to my eldest g/son , Matthew and his family, tomorrow to be joined with his Dad (Andy ) his wife will be going to visit her son and family in Bristol, Laura Matts sister, her fiance James ,and Finley will join us, so I'm looking forward to seeing them all.
A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Well went to church. Afterwards a lady was outside who was with collecting $. I imagine they allowed her to since she had a walker. I ran and got her a knitted tree. She looked at it and said “gracias.”
X Y Z A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A lovely gesture Sandy, I’m sure you made the lady’s day by giving her a knitted tree.
Today has been so warm, 26 degrees, how’s about a swap. Sunshine for snow, haha.
Molly was making a right noise earlier, it’s not like her to keep barking. I got up to see what was wrong and there was a lovely blue tongue lizard, disappearing into the shrubs. They are harmless reptiles and are great to have in the garden as they eat snails. I’m hoping it’s relocated to the front garden where she can’t get it otherwise we are having to take her outside on her lead. 
Hope everyone has had a wonderful Christmas Day.
B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Barking Molly? Something must have caught her attention. lol Good thing it wasn’t anything “dangerous” Sue. Molly was only protecting her private space! lol I’m sure the blue tongue lizard will relocate to safer ground. Lovely gesture by Sandy to give the lady a lovely knitted tree. Yes, I think you should share your lovely warm weather with everyone Sue —- if only! lol
Had a wonderful Christmas withour family, came home “exhausted” and even slept in this morning —-very unusual! lol Waiting to hear how our kitchen ladies Christmas stories!
Have a wonderful day everyone and relax! lol

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Christmas quiet at our house. Art and I did watch two exciting football games. The MN Vikings On Christmas Eve won at the last minute with a 55-yard field goal. Beating the New York Giants (17-13) Christmas Day our local football team, the Green Bay Packers won the Dolphins in Miami (26-20). For supper that night I made cheesy scalloped potatoes with ham and asparagus. The only gift that we both of us got this year was our new garage door. ($2000) Ann will be getting a new crown on Wed. ($1000). This was how our Christmas money was spent this year. Ho Ho
D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Delightful and didn’t know you were into sports Ann. 🎅

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ever since the Covid did I start getting involved with baseball & football. I enjoy watching the games while I knit. This year was the first year that I ever went to a baseball game in Milwaukee. 
I have been to a couple of football games. The one that I enjoyed the most when we went to Boston to watch the Packers play the New England Patriots. We had excellent seats, sitting almost on almost on the field. When my youngest one was a girl scout, I volunteer to help sell hot dogs in the stand, that's when Brett Favre was quarterback for the Packers. Now I am contented to watching the games on TV. 
F


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Fine idea to watch the games on TV. I know the tickets are costly. I think baseball is fun to watch. More so then Football games. Hockey is fun too!
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Going to own up, I’m not much of a sports watcher which is a shame as Scoty and James both love it. When my boys were young I used to enjoy watching them play soccer, Rugby league and Roller hockey. They also belonged to the swimming club so I was always taking them somewhere and cheering them on. Funny, my daughters weren’t into sport, must have taken after me as I hated it at school.
We had a quiet Christmas Day which was nice. Our neighbour had open house in the afternoon but James had a bad case of hayfever so we gave it a miss.
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Have my choice of watching sports, the best seat in the house is the comfort of having my own chair. I don't have to put up with the crowds or walking. Walking is the worst for me. It isn't like I get drop off at the door. I hate to say this, but it is getting harder and harder to go anywhere. For New Year's Eve there is a band that we are like listening to, they are playing from 4 until 7 PM. In order to find a parking spot close by we are playing on being there at 2:45pm or earlier. When we went to hear the Milwaukee Symphony Orchestra. I told Art this might be the last time, I will go. We had to park aways and ended walking. I just can't do it anymore. My right leg which I had replaced is giving me problems at the moment. It really is stiffening up. 
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I feel your pain Ann. I have difficulty walking far these days and I get out of breath easily. This getting older certainly has its drawbacks.
J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Just a thought. This person on the internet and You Tube called Paul Eugene. Has all sorts of exercise videos. Plus anything from 10 minutes to 50 minutes plus. They are sitting, uses a wheelchair, walking, dances etc. His videos really caters to everyone. Plus he makes it easy and fun. Perhaps check out the videos. Places where it’s cold out it’s harder to be active year round.
K


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Keeping fit is hard if the joint don’t work properly. I try and get out and walk as much as possible but DH has really painful joints this winter. 

Well, I have had a fabulous christmas with DH and my youngest son even if my eldest son has not been in touch except for a christmas card covered in photos of the four of them. On Christmas Eve I went for the day to Peterborough with my youngest son and we had a fabulous time. We went in Peterborough cathedral and they were getting ready for the carol service. Both said that we are definitely going to it next year. They were doing sound checks on the organ being played and we sat and listened. It was magical! Christmas Day was fabulous and we played cards after lunch. Boxing Day my son went out to visit friends and also to the gym. We are going out for lunch tomorrow and then he is back to London. I know I will have a few tears but at least he is happy living down there. His partner will return from visiting parents and he has that to look forward to. I will need lots of hugs tomorrow. 

Today I decided to make a christmas (for next year) table runner to keep myself busy.

Photos of inside Peterborough cathedral on Christmas Eve - totally magical!
Hugs and love to you all in this warm kitchen.

L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Like the cathedral window! That is really cool! I also like to walk. I think knitting is good for relaxing and memory.
M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My goodness the worst snow blizzards across the big pond are soooo scary, I happened to catch the end of the news report-, I hope every body stays safe.
I too had a wonderful Christmas and Boxing Day with all my lovely family.
I'm pleased for you Sandra having your son with you, lots of hugs coming your way from me, and wipe away those tears, you will have more visits from him in the new year.
N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nice to see snow or not. Out here on the lake. It warmed up a bit!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh, the weather outside is frightful
But the fire is so delightful
And since we've no place to go
Let it snow! Let it snow! Let it snow! 
Sandy, I use to walk our dog around the whole city where I live. If I had to run an errand, I use to take my bike. I believe in walking but if you can't anymore, I do the best I can. I don't know if having the knee replacement really helped because after that I couldn't ride my bike unless it was a stationary one. I used to use the pool for walking until covid came. Now I haven't been back. I hope you never have problems with your legs because like me it sounds like you like to walk. It's not that I don't exercise I just had to change my ways of doing it. 
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Peterborough Cathedral looks amazing Sandra, thanks for the photos. What a great time you had with your younger son and your DH. Fancy getting a card from your eldest son, maybe it’s his way of reaching out to you and trying to say sorry for his bad behaviour? 
Sandy, thanks for the link to Paul Eugenia, I checked him out on YouTube and I’m going to have a session, once I’ve got Molly off my knee. I’ve got my puffer, just incase I get puffed out.
Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Quite nice I did a session yesterday. One that did my arms more. Feel not so cool today. A few days I could wear warmer clothes.
R


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Really enjoyed our few days with Ian and family. So lovely to see Elsie and Eloise get their pressies. Never played with Barbie myself, but they are into it in a big way this year. We got Elsie Ken and she hugged him and then me. So glad she was enjoying it all. Eloise spent most of her time in the new play kitchen. Only 18 months old, but enjoyed stacking all the toy food in the cupboards and doing the pretend washing up. 

My oldest son Dan was enjoying Christmas in their new (old) house in Cambridge. They had lots of fun and all four grandchildren enjoyed themselves. So pleased everyone was well and happy during this time. 

Came home to a very cold house after three days of no fire in here. Didn't take long to get the burner going and put all the gases on in the kitchen to warm the place through. Seems very peaceful here after spending time with the children.

Nice to hear everyone here has enjoyed their Christmases and are keeping well. 

I don't fancy much to eat today as have been eating too much rich food. I got some nice wool over Christmas and hope to start a new project soon.

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sounds like you had the perfect Christmas Jeannie with your family and grandkids. Now you can look forward to starting a new project with your new wool.
Sandy, I did a session too, the stepping out one but mine was a shortened version, I didn’t want to overdo it on the first try.
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

That’s cool! Yes go slow at first. I’m back looking at lake area. Someone is pointing out Ospreys and Alligators here. Blackbirds everywhere.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U have such an interesting life Sandy, it would be nice spotting alligators and ospreys at the lake. I suppose you have to keep a good distance from the alligators. We have crocodiles in some parts of Australia and I believe they are very fast runners.
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very different kind of life than I am used to. The only time I see ospreys, alligators or crocodiles are on TV. We do have blackbirds flying around. Once in a while we will spot an eagle or owl. I love the looks of owls. I collect a few owls as figurines, and I even have a small knitted one. 
W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Well I do miss apple trees, pumpkins, tomatoes, and snow. I know further south people talk about iguanas falling from trees. Seen a few eagles here. Nature is amazing!
X Y Z A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, I love nature and I try and encourage the wildlife and birds to my front garden. The back garden is Molly’s domain and it’s fenced off so only the birds and possums can get it. The possums seem to stay in the trees so out of Molly’s reach. At night we get the pademelons and small wallabies visiting our front garden and during the day we get a pair of bandicoots and occasionally an echidna. I know there are wombats in the area but we haven’t had them visit yet. I would know as their scat ( poo ) is square shaped, very unusual.
ZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

All looking forward to a happy, peaceful, healthy New Year, we have had it rough over the last couple of years what with covid, that horrible monster Putin, and dealing with our gas, electric bills, but we survived it all and must look forward to a better year.
Jeannie you had a wonderful Christmas, it's grand to see the littlies with thier presents, I know I did, I had a lovely time with all (most) of my family, didn't see eldest son and his wife & family, all went down with nasty colds and coughs, we spoke on face time and I saw Theo, (great g/son) he's nearly 3 years old.
Hair done today then back to do some much needed tidying Christmas stuff away-- wrapping paper, cards etc. for next year. I've been out and fed the birds, blackbirds are so bossy, robins can get angry too, I love to watch their antics.
B


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Blimey Sandj - you certainly do live an interesting life. We have lots of blackbirds, sparrow, robins (2), etc in the back garden and I feed them each morning. 

I felt sad yesterday (few tears) after I had waived my youngest son off. We had a fantastic time at christmas and I have the photos and the memories. He has said that he will be calling here in 3 weeks time to go to a party with friends in this area. 

Going out this afternoon just to pick up some milk and fresh bread but we have enough supplies to keep us going until next week. 

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Christmas celebrations been and gone for another year. I wonder when the hot x buns will be in the supermarkets.
It really didn’t seem like Christmas this year as we didn’t go out for our lunch. We hadn’t bothered booking as we thought that Scoty would be laid up after having his hip operation. Still, I did buy a small piece of ham and a turkey breast so we didn’t starve.


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Don’t want to think of hot cross buns just yet but I did see a Cadburys crème egg in the paper shop yesterday!!!!!!! Good that you had a lovely christmas Sue. I am now chomping on the bit to take down the christmas decos but I will wait until New Year’s Day. 

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Did my appointments yesterday, I had a permanent crown put on and I saw the dermatologist. I need to have a blood test this coming Monday because my skin it a somewhat blotchy. He thinks that is cause to my heart making the blood vessels come to the surface. People live so long these days because we have good doctors checking everything out to make sure we are ticking like we should. 

I stopped yesterday and bought a few New Year's cards. I need to send them out today for the ones that I missed at Christmas. If I don't get these sent out, then I will wait until Valentine's Day. Before you know it will be Christmas again.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Excellent about the wild life. I don’t see possums to often. I saw one near a grocery store. He was really white! I was surprised that he was there. That is interesting about your skin Ann. I imagine they will give you some type of meds and lotion. Adding this. Went to a car repair for oil change called Christian Brothers. Very clean and Christmas tree and decorations. Looks great! 
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

First of all, I am very interested in how my skin relates to my heart. The lotion he recommended is CeraVe moisturizing cream. The only trouble in order to use this cream my skin needs to be wet. I usually it after a shower. It does make my skin feel very smooth.
Art just brought the mail in, receive a couple of Christmas cards, that reminds I do need to get out my New Year's cards in order for my relatives and friends to get them by New Year's Eve.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Good news to hear that the Cadbury cream eggs are making an appearance Sandra, I really like them. 
Ann, you are lucky that you can get your blood test done on Monday, it’s a public holiday here because New Year’s Day falls on a Sunday, so workers get the next day off in lieu. Hope all goes well with your test and results. 
Sandy, that’s nice that the mechanics had such a nice clean and welcoming environment for its customers. You don’t always see that, did you have a coffee while you were waiting ?
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Have never went to a garage looking like you did Sandy! What beautiful woodwork around the window, it should be in some historical house! The garage that you went to at least takes pride in their decor by adding plants and make it homely by adding coffee and a few treats, very welcoming!
I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Ha Ha I didn’t have coffee. Another customer went up and grabbed 2 bags out of the little bin. I did read Dolly Parton’s magazine. It has some interesting things in it. I think they use some nice herbal scents because it doesn’t smell like gasoline or oil at all. They have bibles in a basket.
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I would never believe that you went there for an oil change. What else did they have to offer? Their name Christian Brothers goes along with the offering of small bibles. Did they invite you to a Church Service? 
J


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Just no church service. It does look like a nice lobby. I asked and the guy said that they are a franchise out of Texas. The lobby is painted white. I went to knit with a group and talked about it. Get the word out.
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keep getting the word out Sandy, they deserve to do well. Did they charge a fair price for the oil change on your car ?
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Let all of your knitting group have their cars worked on there. Maybe this could be your next place to meet for your knitting group. Would the place be large enough to do this? 
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Miserable day today but quite warm. It’s actually good to see the rain, I won’t have to water my plants.
I woke up with a pain in my left buttock, it feels like my sciatic nerve though I haven’t got pain down my leg. I think I must have been sleeping in a funny position. Sometimes Molly spreads herself out in bed and I can’t move around. She loves her sleep and quite often she will still be in bed at 9 am.
Good idea of yours Ann, Sandy could encourage her friends to go to Christian Bros and they can have a knit and natter session there. 
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Not gett_ng any alerts --AGAIN, so I don't know whats been going on in the kitchen, had to go back to previous chats, to see if everyones ok so I'm fed up with admin
N_


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Nice to see that I’m not the only one not receiving ALERTS again too Jan!!!!! I’m glad everyone had a good Christmas! I got an Alert in my email for Sue’s latest message but nothing all day yesterday! Very annoying. Sue, seems like Molly loves to hog the bed! I hope it isn’t your sciatic nerve, not very pleasant. Our weather is quite mild today, waiting for some rain! Take care ladies and will check in later! 🥰🥰

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

oh it's good to see you Bonnie, I was starting to get concerned,in the meantime I_'ve been getting on with my crochet, AND surprised myself by dong some hoovering upstairs lol.
P_


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Putting Christmas decorations and my little tree away today! Hi Jan, nice to hear from you! lol
Every time I don’t get notifications I think —- oh no, here we go again —- back to lockout again! Thanks for thinking of me Jan!
Good to hear that you are back to your crocheting and surprised yourself by doing some hoovering upstairs! Anyone have any Christmas cookies/goodies left from the holidays? lol

Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Popping in to say hallo, sorry I have been missing!! Been a bit down since Susan left. I think we had the quietest Christmas ever, I cooked a Christmas dinner but it really didn't seem like Christmas - just glad it's all over!!!!
Are you both sure you have "Follow" marked above the posts?

Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quite nice to hear from you Joan, sorry your Christmas was very quiet without Susan. 😥 We have had a few Christmases like that too, just isn’t the same, very quiet. I hope Susan will be visiting you and Dave soon. I’m glad “the season” is over too! Please keep well and we’ll see you next time you pop in! 🥰🥰
Yes, I still have “follow” checked. Funny Jan and I have the same problem at the same time!

R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really sorry to hear you have been feeling down Joan, and same as you and Bonnie, I'm glad it's all over, as we get older we don't get into the festi_ve season-- well I don't.-- It's great for the little ones and their parents, been there done that LOL. I still love to see my great grands with their toys though.
It's a cold windy and rain today, I lit the log burner, and prepped my lunch, going nowhere today.
S_


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Remember I was talking about hot X buns, well they’re in the supermarkets now. Has anyone else seen them in their stores ?
Ive just climbed into bed, I’ve got pain free spray on my sciatic nerve and I’ve got my wheat bag under my buttock. Hopefully it will help it get better by tomorrow.
S


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Sorry your sciatic nerve is still bugging you, love my “wheat bag“ too, I think it does help! Take care of yourself and get lots of rest. I will check for hot x buns next time I’m in the store and report back. Sounds interesting, though. lol I remember always looking forward to them at Easter —- yummy and then they were gone! lol
What’s for lunch Jan? I haven’t had brekkie yet! lol Yes, Christmas isn’t for us oldies now, it is for the younger ones! lol Love watching the little ones and thinking back to when I was their age! lol
PS Joan —- if you’re feeling down, just pop into the kitchen and I’m sure one of us will be here to cheer you up! Hugs! 💕💕

T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Like their service. Well I had a coupon. It was 1/2 off. Compared to the dealer it a good price. I didn’t like that they gave me a list of maintenance items and said if you did these just check them off. Some I know I did.

M


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Lovely looking garage Sandj - I have never been to a one like that. We have a friend who has a little garage and he does sort our cars out. DH used to do everything with the cars but now he pays him.
Knitting this afternoon as it is cold and wet. Out tonight! Yes, we are actually going out in the dark! Haha! First to an Indian restaurant and then off to the pub as we have a taxi booked back home. I feel tired now just thinking about it so might have a little nap this afternoon. Live music and dancing and DH has been to the barbers. Should be fun.

M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Maybe this could help Bonnie and Jan to get email alerts (maybe not)

Click on your avatar and then click on "account settings"

Click on "your account"
make sure "Receive news and update emails" is ticked
Click on "preferences"
Then make sure all the email options and the content options that you want are ticked.

Scroll down to "Receive a notification when someone… " I have all the ones on the left ticked"

Let me know if it doesn't make sense!!

Hope you feel better tomorrow Sue.

N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Now to wait Joan. Thank you for your help, I have double checked and everything is all ticked, hopefully the ALERTS and/or emails come through. lol It is funny, it seems to happen when I don’t post “constantly”. lol Thanks again to our resident techie, I’ll keep you posted! 💕💕

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh, thanks Joan. I did get alerts but never for the kitchen only when I got "like". I need to check this out. Was your profession one time a teacher? You always seem to give very clear directions.
Susan, hopefully when you wake up the pain will be gone. I hate that when one gets that way, any pain of any kind. May everyone have a good day including Susan. Joan I am so glad you decided to come and join us in the kitchen you were missed.
Sandy, did you see that JJ made the Irish hat pattern, I thought it turned out really cute with the Caron yarn she used. Are you going to try to make one? 
Irish Knit Hat…Really Cool! | Knitting and Crochet Forum (knittingparadise.com)
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Professionally, for most of my working life I was in banking then I was a civil servant. Never a teacher Ann.

Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Quick Jessica Jean making that hat Ann! I like the other poster dark gray hat too. I wouldn’t know how to on double pointed needles. I like to read patterns. Some many different ideas!
R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Really appreciate your help Joan, I've checked and ticked the appropriate boxes, now along with Bonnie, we;ll wait and see!!
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shall wait and see with you Girls! I do hope it works but I can only tell you what I know.

T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks Joan, thankfully, you know lots! Fingers crossed for success! It is funny that Jan and I usually have the problem at the same time. lol

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Taught me well Joan-- just had an alert in my in box, so here I am thanking you xx
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Up and out of bed with no pain, infact I had forgotten about it until I found the wheat bag in bed
So, the Pain Away spray plus the heat has worked, YIPEE.
Joan, sorry you’ve been feeling a bit down, I‘m sure it’s that time of the year when some of us feel that way. Hopefully you can have another visit from Susan before too long. And hopefully there won’t be any train strikes.
Scoty is at golf and James has gone into Launceston so it’s just me and Molly having a girls morning.
Sandra, have a great night out, it sounds like a lot of fun. Scoty would be envious of your hubby having a haircut, he’s got none to cut
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very successful with your sleep, Sue! Enjoy your quiet time with Molly! My daughter who listens to everyone else's problems for her job was down herself today. I had to give her a hug, while the tears rolled down her face. The first of February she will be able to go on days. I hope this works out better for her. I am afraid she was having a crying jag because of lack of sleep, plus she had some other issues that will work themselves out. Not everyone is cut out for the night shift. My son also, works it and sometimes I think he doesn't get enough sleep. But he seems to manage on it. My daughter on her two days off all she wants to do is sleep. I realize it isn't easy working two days on and two days off. I didn't do well on that schedule myself. When I worked it, I worked a 5 sometimes 6 days in a row and had a day off. I slept on a regular schedule. My son works 4 10-hour days and has 3 days off, he loves his schedule. Hopefully once my daughter is on days things will work out better for her. 
W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Well would anyone want to see their twin? Someone I know from the US but moved to MX. I was watching a art demo video and the person giving the video looks exactly like my friend. I told her about it. This will be interesting if she wants to see the photo. he he.
X Y Z A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

ZZZZ’s are very important when working night shift and they aren’t always easy to get. Hopefully your daughter gets on a better sleep schedule Ann! I wish I could have given Carrie a hug this week as another police officer was shot and killed on the job. He had just been cleared to work by himself as his probation had been lifted that morning. Very sad! 😥😥
Sandy, I don’t know whether I would want to meet my “twin”, what about you? Jim is a twin but he is fraternal and boy are they different! We’ll have to see what Jan says about her twins. 

A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Actually Bonnie there is a site people seeking their twin. I’m on it but never bothered. Seems like it’s a hard find. I guess it depends on the situation. This just came up as a surprise for someone else. 

B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Big surprise for some people I guess! I‘ve never heard of the site Sandy, very interesting though.
Thanks for sharing! 
Joan, so far, so good, thank you!

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Carrie would have appreciated a hug from you Bonnie, such a tragic event. Two young police constables in Qld were ambushed and shot dead a couple of weeks ago. They just thought they were going to check on a missing person when two guys and a woman opened fire on them. A neighbour came out to see if he could help and he was shot and killed also. There was a state memorial service for the police officers in Brisbane, no one had a dry eye. The murderers were shot dead by the swat team which was a relief. It’s difficult to comprehend as one of the guys had been working as a principal at a school in Cairns and he was the one who went missing. Rumour has it they were conspirator theorists. 
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dreadful news about those young policemen being shot dead, the penalty for these disgusting menaces deserve harsh punishment, and they do not just pick on P.C's, but young girls and children, infact anyone who gets in their way.
You mentioned my twins Bonnie, they are identical , so much that even now I have to sometimes look twice when one of them visits. they have slightly different personalities, one being a bit quieter. Once when one of them mislaid his passport when he did a job abroad he borrowed his brothers, --- no questions asked on showing it. LOL.
Joan I hope you feel a bit better now that Susan has gone home, I hope it won't be too long before her next visit. Pop in the kitchen for a cuppa and chat, we are all here for you (hugs)
Sue, so glad your back pain has gone,
E


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Eve of the new year and lets hope 2023 is a good one to us all. Just popped in but i am heading off to bed. Dancing last night and didn’t get back until well after midnight. I havent had so much fun in ages and the music was great, 1960’s stuff with great company. Catch up later.

F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Everywhere you look now, there is no thought to human life. Terrible thing Sue, that happened to the young officer and a Good Samaritan In QLD. Basically same scenario happened to this young officer —- car in a ditch, officer approached the car to help and a man and woman opened fire and shot and killed him. Jan, I hope they throw away the key. 😥😥 
That is funny Jan, about your sons and ”sharing” one passport! I hope the boys don’t start playing games on you now —- especially at our age! lol
Yes Joan, please drop in for some hugs and a nice chat. We’re here for you. 💕💕

F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Fun had by our Sandra! Nice that you and DH got out dancing! Sounds like you had a wonderful time! Yes, you really need to get some rest so you can ring in 2023 tonight! Happy New Year to all my friends in the kitchen! 🥂🥂

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good time had Sandra, get some rest ready for a New Year celebration-- a couple of G & T's come to mind lol. I don't think I'll be up till midnight, I like my bed too much.zzz. I'll have a nightcap first though.
Happy, healthy New Year to you all 🕺 🍹🥂


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Here it’s currently 11pm and I’ve had to forgo my plans of seeing in the New Year. I’m just too tired and have gotten into bed. I was trying to organise my new calendar by transferring important dates over but I kept dozing off.
Anyway, wishing you all a happy and healthy new year. xxx


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't blame you Sue, my Mum didn't stay up to see the New year in, she said,' It'll come in without waiting up for it ' LOL. 
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jan I like that comment "It'll come in without me waiting up for it" I doubt if we will stay up till Midnight. I guess it will arrive just the same'll
We wish a Happy and Healthy New year to everyone!

K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kind of just putting this out there. Someone else posted this on KP. All Mary Maxim knit and crochet patterns are .23 cents up till 1/03/23. They are downloaded. www.marymaxim.com


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Leaving Old Man Time come in without watching the time. Our GD, Gracie was surprised we weren't staying up to party. We will be bringing in the New Year this evening listening, I don't know about dancing like Sandra but to the 60's. Mostly likely will be in bed by 10:30. Jan be careful that your twins don't play any tricks on you, if they haven't already. I have a feeling that 2023 will be a Good Year!
M


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Must say I do hope your feeling is right Ann. It has been a very trying year for a lot of people. I think that a good year would be very welcome indeed after the last three years that we have all had.

Had roast chicken and roast potatoes, red peppers, onions and mushrooms for dinner - it was lush. Richard is doing a lot more cooking since I got him his air fryer. It doesn't fry, it is like a mini very fast convection oven. 

I have started a new sweater for Elsie. I am going to make it 26" chest, so that I don't have to rush with it. The yarn is Aran weight and called Jewelspun. I have also cast on one for Eloise size 2yrs with a Vogue Christmas Cake yarn that Richard gave me at Christmas. Both lovely to work with and full of colour.

Non stop rain here. Sorry for any of you that are experiencing heavy snow and storms.

N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Nice to hear from you Jeannie. You’re always busy knitting for the grandchildren! Your yarn sounds very nice and lovely to work with. I’m sure the girls are growing very fast, hard to keep up with them. 
Your dinner sounds wonderful. Sounds like Richard is enjoying his air fryer! I got one for Christmas too but haven’t tried it yet, waiting to order some silicone liners first.
We have non stop rain here too, mild but damp. Jim went out to pump the water off the pool cover but there was still some ice. Maybe it will be better later in the week as it is supposed to stay mild! Yay! ☔☔ I also hope that 2023 will be a great year for everyone, these last three years have been terrible! Fingers crossed!
Happy New Year!

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh Jeannie I have a question to ask you. I am knitting my GD, Gracie a sweater who is 12. I am knitting the sleeves; the pattern wants me to knit back and forth, and I am fighting that idea. I started out that way until I finished the decreases now, I am using DPN size 10 needles. It seems so awkward using the needles, yet I don't want to sew the seams. I want to know how you do the sleeves or anyone else can answer my question. I usually don't make sweaters if I do, I never finish them. My GD is persistent with me. "Now grandma have you been working on my sweater"
P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Pretty butterfly garden I visited today. Even saw a monarch in the cloud and rainy weather.
Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quite lucky to see a monarch butterfly Sandy. We don’t have many around here during the summer, they are disappearing. Very pretty. 🦋🦋 Sorry, don’t have a monarch! lol


R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Raining here on the first day of the new year but that’s ok, the garden needs it. James is off to a classic car show later with a friend so hopefully the rain will ease off. 
I had a great sleep last night, I really was so tired, it must have been the walk I had with Molly in the early evening. It stays light until around 9.30 these nights which I’m enjoying. Hope everyone enjoys New Years Celebrations whatever you have planned.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Skipping out on the celebrating tonight my stomach is getting the best of me. Art got a couple of tenderloins that he fried out along with a nice spinach & green salad. I had one small bite. I know these stomach aches are due to the meds I am on. It doesn't come that often but lately I had three spells since Thanksgiving. It usually only lasts a day. But why today when we had a nice New Year's Eve planned for ourselves. Dinner at home and an early evening of music. 
Happy & Healthy New Years
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

That is wise and feel better. I have something on NY’s day. A friend wanted to go tonight for dinner. That is a extra drive and she always keeps the time very short. Had fun seeing some sights locally instead. 
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U be sure to share them with us. Sandy you are so good with your camera or is it the phone that you take pictures with. They are always so clear. 
V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Very clear. I normally do phone. I took some photo classes in the past. May have something to do with it.
W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

sandj said:


> Very clear. I normally do phone. I took some photo classes in the past. May have something to do with it. Little toy display at the garden.
> W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Wow it’s the New Year. Happy New Year.
X Y Z A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, happy new year to you too Sandy. It’s 4.18 pm on Sunday here so well past the midnight chimes.
I like the photo you posted too, nice toy garden for the littlies. Are they allowed to play in it ?
Ann, sorry you don’t feel well enough to celebrate. Enjoy your time at home with Art and hope you get to go out for a meal soon.
ZA


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

A Happy New Year to you all. I did sit and watch it come in with Jules Holland. Today it is raining again. I've just made a batch of scones. I have clotted cream and strawberry jam. So it will be a proper Devonshire Cream Tea. I use Mary Berry's very best scones recipe.

I will make a chicken soup later with some of the left over chicken from yesterday.

Ann I am sorry but I don't use dpns for sweaters as a rule. Just straights. I'm not sure how you would sew the sleeves in unless you change to straights at the raglan point.

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful Devonshire cream tea, I’m very envious. Does Mary Berry use the rubbing in method for the scones or the equal parts cream & lemonade mixed into the flour ?
You did well Jeannie to stay awake to see in the New Year.
C


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Can I pop along for the Devonshire cream tea please? Mmmm sounds delightful!

We stayed up until 1am!!! Watched Jools Holland on TV and I had a dance about. Only had a couple of gins so no hangover here. Hope you feel better soon Ann - what a rotten time to feel ill.

DH doing a stirfry for tea tonight and I am sewing up another sweater for my friends grandson. No word from my eldest son but a lovely text message from my youngest son. I didnt expect anything from my daughter so I wasn’t disappointed. Families!

Egg and tomato sandwich for lunch today as a welcomed change from the Christmas food. 

Lovely sunny morning here with a bit of a breeze, birds fed and it looks a great start to the new year! Happy New Year to all of my wonderful kitchen friends here on KP.


D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Delightful cream. Is that like a heavy cream for scones? No I don’t think they can play with the toys in the garden. Not sure if they can remove them. Garden looks pretty cool with the holiday bows.

C


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Clotted cream is a different process than rich cream. I believe they heat the cream and skim off the thick top layer. It is a bit more expensive but well worth it for a treat.

Mary Berry rubs in the 8 oz flour and 1 and half oz butter with 2 heaped teaspoons of baking powder, then 1 egg whisked into 4 and half oz milk. Reserve a little of that mix for brushing the tops. Handle little. Press out with hands to about three quarters inch thick. Makes approx 8 scones with a straight sided cutter.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Emmy Cat said:


> Can I pop along for the Devonshire cream tea please? Mmmm sounds delightful!
> 
> We stayed up until 1am!!! Watched Jools Holland on TV and I had a dance about. Only had a couple of gins so no hangover here. Hope you feel better soon Ann - what a rotten time to feel ill.
> 
> ...


Don't use DPN like Jeannie. It sounds that way because you mention that you are sewing up another sweater. This must be the easiest way of making a sweater first knitted it up with straights then do the sewing. If I can avoid sewing I will, maybe I should just practice on sewing if I am going to make a sweater. This one is a Must because my GD won't let me alone until I make her one. ha
E


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Easy little sweater finished for my friends grandson. I’ve knitted a bigger size and will take it over there in about two weeks.
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Emmy Cat said:


> Easy little sweater finished for my friends grandson. I’ve knitted a bigger size and will take it over there in about two weeks.
> F


I can tell you are a sweater maker. I have a question for you, do you knit your sleeves and then sew the seams. Do you make your sleeves in the round using what method?


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

I knit all the pieces of this sweater on two knitting needles. I then put it together by doing the neckband then I sew all the pieces together. I’m sure there’s an easier way but I’ve always done it like this. Happy knitting!
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Just has you can tell; I am not a sweater knitter. I guess I never stuck with making a sweater because of the sewing. Sandra your sweaters are always very well done. You must have been making them for many years. I can't say I never made a sweater. I did make myself a turtleneck sweater when I first finished high school, many years ago and that's it for my sweater making. Another hard part of making a sweater is getting it to fit just right, figuring out the measurements even with the simplest patterns.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kind of you Jeannie to write the scone recipe for me. I will be trying it out, it’s a shame that clotted cream is difficult to find here but I don’t mind the regular cream.
This morning we had a storm come through with lots of rainfall. Molly wasn’t overly worried with the thunder, she liked watching the rain come down.
L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Liked the sunshine today. It’s still been a bit cooler here. Hope it was a great first day of 2023.
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

My Day was watching Football on TV, Green Bay Packers Won (41 to 17) Yippee to MN Vikings! I make a chemo hat with GB Packer colors every time they win. I didn't finish the one I started last week with their win. Now I need to make another hat but that's OK. I spent some time with the sweater sleeves, and it did help that Gracie stopped in to make sure the sleeves were the right fit. 
I am guilty fell asleep after supper with my knitting needles in my hands. Sometimes knitting relaxes me too much. Does anyone else have the same problem? 
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

No, I don’t usually fall asleep while knitting as I need to concentrate but I do fall asleep doing crosswords and puzzles in my magazines. I find I’m still clutching a pen and have usually scribbled all over the page. 
Do you girls in the UK watch Happy Valley ? I’ve recorded episode 1 of the third series which has just started again. Sarah Lancashire is such a great actress and I love how she plays her role in this drama.
O


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh I love Happy Valley. Last night was the first part of the final series. I will not say anymore but it doesn’t disappoint! Also love to see Sarah Lancashire acting - she is first class. Have you managed to see Last Tango in Halifax? It is fabulous. Going to watch Call the Midwife this afternoon from the other night. I have some pieces for a dog blanket to sew together and get them (2) posted off to them.

I never fall asleep while knitting but always in an afternoon if I decide to read a book! I have woken up before with the sitting room in darkness and the book on the floor and my glass tilted sideways. haha! I must look a right sight. 

Bank holiday again here in UK and I have just taken all of the christmas decorations down this morning and hoovered. The place looks bare but at least it is clean and tidy.

Shall we have another trip out Jan for new year with Mrs Bridges making us something nice to eat?

P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Perhaps we could have trip out somewhere Sandra, That's a good idea! I could do with something to blow the cobwebs away and meeting up with my pals would be just the job.

I occasionally fall asleep after lunch but never when knitting. Mainly I nod off in bed whilst reading my Kobo.

Q


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Quite interesting topic about falling asleep. I don’t fall asleep but my eyes occasionally feel tired while I knit. So I have to stop.

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Remember when my mother knitted, often times she would be sitting there sleeping while the knitting needles where in her hands. I must take after her. Killing time until I need to go in for my blood test this morning. I needed to fast since last night. The office is only five minutes away at least I don't have to drive far. 
I am ready for adventure, I think the boys are itching for a road trip, it's been a while. 
S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Silly that I went to go look at my knitting and a few stitches came off my needle. Lucky I was able to fix it. Don’t know if I fell asleep. he he 

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The road trip will do us all good! It seems like we are all dozing off, me with my knitting now Sandy. Sandra reading a book and Susan doing her puzzles. Jan where are you Joan is waiting for you to get us started. I will bring some cashews turtles that I made today. I couldn't make them for Christmas because the dentist told me "No Caramels until I got my new crown" Lots to share, some with melt chocolate and others with dark chocolate. 
U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

U asked about the toys in the Butterfly Garden. If they can be taken and played with out of the garden. Well yes they can. See photo.
V


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

xxx


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, what a great thing for the children to be able to actually play with the toys Sandy. Lots of playtime memories and teaches the children to share.
Sandra, yes, I’ve seen all the series of Last Tango in Halifax, terrific show with some great actors/ actresses. I think Sarah Lancashire may have started her career in Coronation Street as Curly’s girlfriend.
Yes, I agree, it’s about time we had another trip out somewhere, start the new year with a blast.
XYZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra Fun playing with the kids Sandy! If I bent down to play with the toys, I might I know I won't be able to get back up. ha ha Some ways it must be nice to be able to sit on the ground and play with the kids. I only Wish!
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes Ann, I agree. I long for the days when I could sit on the ground cross legged or even kneel on the ground. There’s no way I could get up without help now, i.e a crane
ZA


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

A bit of an issue with receiving kitchen updates —- again! How about you Jan? 😥
everything else okay, have a great day ladies!

B


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Blimey! I haven’t seen Jan lately, hope she is ok.

Yes, Sarah Lancashire played Racquel Wolstenholme - Curly Watts’s wife who went off to Kuala Lumpa (I think that is how you spell it) and she came back ages after with their daughter (Alice) and asked for a divorce. I still watch Classic coronation street now but things have moved on a lot.

Well, I have a lovely mammogram this afternoon, grrrrrrrr! Essential though.

When I get back I will be finishing off the dog blanket and sending them (2) in the post later this week.

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cor the wind was very cold and strong when I went to town this morning, but I was as warm as toast in my duck down coat, shops were waiting for deliveries of bird seed, fire lighters and other essentials, but I got the things I needed, Ibuprafen tablets for my sore shoulder, a couple of ready meals and other bits and bobs. 
D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Doing some knitting now that I've finished my last c2c blanket for a friend. I'm now knitting squares to make into a baby blanket for another friends daughter who is expecting.
Bonnie, I still don't get alerts so just catch up on previous posts from you girls.
As for a get together, I think we'll wait till the weather warms up a bit, how about we go 'glamping' when the time comes ? Met office has given a warning that '' Beast 2 from the East '' is on it's way, apparently it's already arrived up North. Get your winter draws on girls in UK.
Talking of winter draws, how do you like your long johns Joan ?
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Enjoyed watching Paul O’ Grady’s Christmas Special from the Battersea Dogs home. I think I remember Sandra saying that she sends her knitted dog blankets there. Molly enjoyed watching the show too though she barked through most of it so I had to put the sub titles on.🐾 Sandra, hope your mammogram went ok, not a pleasant experience but it has to be done.
Bonnie, good to see you in the kitchen. I was starting to wonder where you were.
Jan, hope the met. office is wrong about the expected return of the Beast from the East. Keep warm and safe, all my kitchen pals in the uk.
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

First it seems like the UK gets the nasty weather and then we follow. Right now, most of the snow is melted and we have been getting rain. I don't care for this kind of weather, it's hard on the arthritis. It's dark and gloomy out. A person has a hard time to get motivated. I just got a call from my daughter, Gracie's Mom, she will be stopping in for a while. She always knows when to plan her visits. I was just about to put some haddock in the oven. I will have some wild rice and broccoli with the fish. I don't mind sharing because Art & I always seem to have lots of leftovers no matter what I make. 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gracie’s mum is lucky to be sharing your dinner. I used to love haddock when I lived in the uk but it’s not found in the waters of Australia. I remember the fishman always called in on Friday and mum would decide what to buy. Smoked haddock was another of my favourites and plaice.
Enjoy your dinner Ann, it will be nice to see your daughter and have a chat.
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Having a few problems with her landlord. She is moving most of her stuff to our house until she can move into a new apartment. The place that she is living in now she lost heat on one of our coldest days of the year on Christmas weekend. The people who live downstairs has a houseful of cats, where they are marking their territory. The smell is getting pretty bad, and she said that one can smell it upstairs. Of course, we love our children and give them as much help as we can. 
I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Happy to be checking in! Thanks Sue, I was trying an “experiment” to see if I got any Alerts or email notifications from KP. Seems that if I “participate” in the kitchen lots, I get notifications, otherwise no go. I hope Sandra’s mammogram went okay, I should be having another later this year! 😥 Molly really loves her tv shows doesn’t she? lol Nice to share your dinner with your dinner Ann, we’ll probably all be doing that the way things are going with prices and availability!

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I can understand why your daughter wants to move Ann, especially with all the cats downstairs. Their pee smell, especially if they’re Tom cats is very stinky. I do like cats but you have to be a responsible owner and get them desexed and stop them from wandering.
Did your daughter eventually get the heating fixed in her apartment.
Bonnie, yes Molly does like tv, especially when animals are on the screen. Horses, cows, cats and dogs, fish, guinea pigs, you name it, she gets excited.
J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Just remembering a house we bought in the ‘80’s, big house but the elderly lady that owned it had cats!!! The main floor at the back door was pretty potent but we did manage to get “rid” of the smell and had the hardwood floors sanded and restrained darker. Never again! Good luck to your daughter Ann, I hope she finds a nice, safe and unsmelly place to live. Please keep us posted.
Now that I’m posting again, I’m getting emails to let me know but no Alerts, maybe today? lol
Off to the dentist this morning for some “minor repairs” —- no freezing! lol
I hope our ladies in Britain don’t get slammed with really bad weather. As Ann says, you seem to get it first, then it travels to Canada/US and then it is our turn. Please stay safe!
Has anyone seen Sandy, she seems to be missing.

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kink in the Alerts??? I don't understand how the Alerts work. Every time someone gives me a thumbs up, I get an Alert. I never get one for the kitchen. 
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Left that unsaid, I just got a thumbs up from Jan


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

My “Alert” for your kitchen post Ann came through email! No Alert!?

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Not knowing how I can control the ones that I get on e-mail but I do get some that never seem to change. I don't know how I got them in the first place  
O


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh tom cats can really stink, if they are not neutered. I used to live beside someone who had 6 cats and they always used my garden as their toilet! Annoying. I love cats. My cat never went out so no one could say she was a bother to them.

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Please, I don't know how this happen, but I got an Alert from Emmy Cat but not on e-mail. I don't know much about cats except that I was allergic to them. 
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite strange, I get an email from kp telling me that someone has replied to my comments and by clicking on it, it takes me to the topic. 
R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Right on Sue, that is what i usually get —- with your post I got an Alert that you posted plus I got the email from KP too. Very strange! lol

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Someone must know how all this works, where is Joan?
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Time for bed for Joan! lol

U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

U are not going to believe this —- just got an “Alert” for a post from August 2019!! No new additions —- about 2 1/2 months before I was banned! Don’t know why??

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very odd, I think the gremlins are taking over kp.
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Whatever is happening, something is wrong....
X, Y, Z


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Xactly! Here’s hoping it will fix itself! lol

YZ/A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You’re both managing to visit the kitchen which is very important. We worry when someone is missing, I wonder where Sandy is.
ZA


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

A good question Sue, I asked earlier today, I thought Sandy might pop in during the day. It seems as long as I post I get notifications. That Alert from 2019 was really strange though!! lol
Yes Sue, very important that we all visit the kitchen —- even for a short visit!

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bonnie, I try to check in every day but sometimes I might miss a day. It is good that the girls in the kitchen are concern about everyone here. I know in the past that Sue would get in contact with a friend of mine who has my phone # to make sure I am OK. I think I have Sandy's e-mail address maybe I should contact her and find out if I get an answer. We surely have a Caring United Group; I am so glad that I am part of. 
C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Certainly glad that I was able to join back in the kitchen fun! Much nicer on the inside than being on the outside looking in Ann. 2 1/2 years was a long time to be On the outside looking in! 
The only email addresses I don’t have are Sandra and Sandy. Definitely a very caring group we have! 💕💕

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Didn't find Sandy's e-mail address but I do have her snail mail address. Hopefully she will report in before the mail gets to her. 21/2 years a long time. Do you want to hear something funny while I was looking for Sandy's address. I found your favorite kind of pizza. I was going to order it and try it. Covid came and our favorite pizza place was sold and wasn't quite the same anymore. Is this your favorite pizza toppings Bonnie? Pineapple, ham, bacon, pepperoni, sausage and red peppers. I might never will have a chance to try it, I think after 21/2 years I am throwing it out. We might never get a pizza like our old place that we liked so much. 
E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

V





































VVery strange, I look at my inbox ans no email to sat I have a message, I'. here because I'n replying to my last email from Bonnie


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I hope you scrolled down to find my last reply, isn't it strange, I think there's a gremlin in the works lol, I also have to change the size of font to this size otherwise it's so small-- ok that probably isn't their fault but thats annoying too.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm on the next page somewhere -- I think lol 🧓


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jan, have you been having a tipple of something  It’s all double Dutch to me
K


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Kind of strange Jan, not sure what is going on here but very funny! lol I had an email notification that Ann had posted her last reply (about Sandy and our favourite pizza). lol
Must be gremlins! lol That’s it Ann but usually without the sausage. Just keep popping in Jan, we’ll figure it out! 🥰🥰 The big font is very easy to read Jan! 

L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Laughing at Sue, no I ain't been on the tipple, although Santa brought me a fine amount of favourites, I'll keep popping in and hope for the best 💃 🍷🍷🍷🧓


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Love vegetarian pizza myself. I used to buy one from an Irish bar/restaurant and they put potato, onion, spinach, mushrooms and feta cheese on it. Very yum.
M


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

My! I love your avatar picture Sue. Where was it taken? Tesco have some pizzas today at a reduced price with a Tesco card, which I have. Fish fingers, chips and peas for tea tonight. Making some hats for friends and have two dog blankets to send to Battersea. This is my latest dog blanket

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now I just had an alert, hoorah
Nice dog blankets Sandra.
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh Sandra you are good, knitting more blankets for Battersea, I love the hearts that you include.
My avatar is from our front veranda looking down to the garden and then the Tamar River. We are so lucky to have seen this place when it came up for sale and that our offer was accepted.
Jan I’ll believe you haven’t been having a tipple, or not yet anyway. Must be tempting having those liquid Christmas presents.🤪
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Perhaps we need to contact Admin about the lack of "alerts" I'm no computer expert but I've had another look but have only come up with the same with the addition of make sure to click on SAVE at the end.
"Click on your avatar - scroll down to account settings and click on it. 
Then click on "Your account" 
Then scroll down the panel on the left to "Preferences" and click on it.
Email options
Receive news and update emails
You may find additional email options under Preferences.

Scroll down to all of the alert 
notifications and click which you would like.
Don't forget to scroll down and click on "SAVE"

Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quick note of thanks Joan! I just re-checked everything and it seems okay, so we’ll see what happens! Have a lovely day! 🥰🥰☀☀

R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Really lovely blankets Sandra! The hearts really show that the blankets were made with love! ❤

S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Simple when you know how, thankyou so much Joan, 
I think I've managed to sort it, fingers crossed🤞
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Time will tell Jan!
Ps My long johns were great during the very cold weather, it's a bit too warm for them now...

U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

U are the best Joan! 🥰🥰 Glad you were nice and warm with your long johns, hopefully you won’t need them again this winter! lol

V


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Visited our mobile library and picked up a couple of nice craft books and my friends and I went on to the garden centre for a nice pot of tea and a natter.

Made a chicken curry for lunch, followed by a cream tea. (Very naughty)

Still wearing my long johns. I follow the saying "Ne'er cast a cloot till May is oot". Meaning, keep on all the layers. he he.

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Winter woolies on including long johns, and like Jeannie says'' ne'er cast a cloot ----- question about that saying is, does it mean the month of May or the May blossom ? Food for thought 'eh ? When I settle down for the evening knitting and watching TV, I have one of my crochet blankets across my knees, lovely and cosy.
X Y or Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-actly keeping warm keeps the arthritis away. Yet mine does like creeping in. Anyone who doesn't have arthritis are pretty lucky. Art & I both have it. Art was on the Honor Guard for a funeral today. He was talking to one of the members who is in his late 80's and he said his joints never bother him. He said he never had any problems walking. Art & I get it in our lower backs and sometimes just standing in spot the arthritis starts acting up. 
Y, Z, A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

You sounds like you had a successful day at the mobile library and a nice tea and natter at the garden centre Jeannie. I know what you mean about arthritis Ann, right now my left hip is giving me a bit of trouble (arthritis) but physio is helping. The gentleman Art was speaking to is very lucky with not having trouble with his joints. Good idea Jan to cover your knees Jan, you don’t want to get a chill!

ZA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

BonnieP said:


> You sounds like you had a successful day at the mobile library and a nice tea and natter at the garden centre Jeannie. I know what you mean about arthritis Ann, right now my left hip is giving me a bit of trouble (arthritis) but physio is helping. The gentleman Art was speaking to is very lucky with not having trouble with his joints. Good idea Jan to cover your knees Jan, you don’t want to get a chill!
> 
> ZA


What is *physio?* sometimes we take CBD Oil that helps. 
ZA


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ann, you are so lucky you can get CBD oil. Still behind the times here I’m afraid. Trying to find a doctor who will give you a prescription for it is like looking for hens teeth. 
Bonnie, that’s good that physio is helping with your hip, have you considered getting hip replacement?
My hip used to make a horrible grinding sound when I walked, apart from being painful, it was embarrassing. Everyone knew when I was walking around by the sound, haha, no tiptoeing for me. 
B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Being diagnosed with “mild arthritis” by my family doctor, good news —- you don’t need a hip replacement, you can go to physio! She also gave me a script for Extra Strength Tylenol to take twice a day! Thank goodness we have unlimited physio with our work insurance! Sorry you sounded creaky Sue, I can imagine the sounds when you were trying to sneak up on people. I may end up with a hip replacement but hoping not to. Most of the time when I have pain, it is in my left knee not my hip. My physiotherapist says that is what happens. I’m trying to catch up after the office was closed between Christmas and New Years! Back at it tomorrow morning! lol
Ann, physiotherapy is manual manipulation of the problem area whereas physical therpay is more exercise. They are about the same. All the rain we have had certainly doesn’t help with the arthritis for sure! 
BTW —- I sent Sandy a pm (conversation) this afternoon. I haven’t heard anything yet. 😥

C


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Can sit with a hot water bottle on my lap when it is really cold. Lovely and comforting. Without central heating you have to do what you can. Yes Jan, I bet your crochet blanket works a treat.

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Do you have a wheat bag as well Jeannie? I find they are good in different shapes and sizes for various parts of your body. I need to make some more as they’ve lost their nice lavender fragrance but I’ll just empty them, wash the fabric then re fill with wheat and lavender.
Bonnie, if physio is working well then it’s always better than going under the knife. How’s Jim these days ?
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Early but I sent Sandy a Valentine's card today saying everyone in the kitchen miss her. I thought maybe she started making hearts now like she did the trees. I can see hearts strung up all over the place. Sandy is one caring person that really helps out her community. I hope there isn't anything seriously wrong.
F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Funny thing, everything in the stores is all Valentine’s Day, certainly didn’t take long to switch. lol
Still nothing from Sandy. Like you Ann, I hope all is well with Sandy.
You must keep busy Sue, unfilling, washing and refilling the wheat bags, I have my magic
bag —- same idea. A hot water bottle would work well too as Jeannie suggested.
Jim is doing okay Sue, thanks for asking. He is still waiting for a surgery date. 😥

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Got a lovely bunch of roses from Scoty yesterday, there’s yellow, red and white ones. He usually buys me roses each week from the local store and they always smell divine. They are grown locally which is good that we can support the local businesses. It’s funny because when we were considering moving to Tasmania we had seen so many gardens here, full of rose bushes and he promised me he would plant some for me. Unfortunately we have given up trying because of the wildlife, they like to eat the flowers. Maybe once they are established the wildlife leave them alone but it’s an ongoing battle, we’ve even tried netting them. 
Yes, it’s strange where Sandy is, could we somehow check to see if she’s been online recently? She may not be getting alerts for the kitchen game.
H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Have sent a pm to Sandy, will let you know if I get a reply


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I had a look and it says Sandy was last seen 5 hours ago. Don't know if that is correct.

J


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Just hope that Sandj is ok. Heading off to the market at Uppingham to get some fresh vegetables and fruit. A pizza for tea tonight and hubby is doing slow roasted shoulder of pork on sunday. Its my youngest son’s birthday tomorrow and I have sent him some brownies and some little pressies. He’s having a party and hope to see him in 2-3 weeks time. Miss him like mad. Lucky you Sue, getting roses, I love them. 

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kitchen will smell delicious in your kitchen on Sunday Sandra with the pork roast cooking. Your hubby is very good doing so much of the cooking. How is he going with his mouth ? Your son will really appreciate the brownies and gifts that you’ve sent. Hope he has a great party, how old will he be ?
Yes, it’s odd where Sandy is, I hope she wasn’t anywhere near the shooting incident in Miami.
L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Lovely and very thoughtful of Scoty to bring you roses Sue! Sandra, I hope your youngest son has a wonderful birthday and I’m sure he’ll appreciate your brownies and gifts. I still haven’t heard from Sandy but if she was active a number of hours ago, she must be okay. I’m getting my “Alerts” again and my email notifications too! Very strange for sure! lol

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Mmmmm,----another problem here, I scrolled down the forums looking for 'General Chit- Chat '' it's disappeared !!!! Anybody else noticed this ?
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

No idea Jan - I've just looked and it is there now. 

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh no!! I found it down the right hand side , clicked on it and it told me I have not got permission to view this page? 
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Peculiar that Jan. 
Have you heard anything from Sandy? I do hope she is ok.

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quite peculiar Joan, no haven't heard back from Sandy, I hope she's alright.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Reply message from Sandy or from her family would most be appreciated. As much as we are on KP I hope the rest of us made arrangements with the family if anything would happen to us that one of the family members would inform us. It sounded like Sandy was single. One time through a swap pkg. she sent me earrings made by her mother. I believe she sent me 3-4 pairs. I liked them a lot and did wear them. I guess it becomes habit but lately I haven't been wearing earrings as much. Maybe because now, I have hearing aids and I can only stand so much on my ears. 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Same here Ann, I don’t wear my earrings as often as I did since getting hearing aids. Another reason was when we first got Molly she would always try and grab them when I cuddled her. 
Yes, it’s getting worrying about Sandy, maybe she’s lost the internet for some reason.
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

This is possible that she did lose the internet service. If that is the case, I hope the problem gets fix and she will be back on-line again. 
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Upsetting to hear the news earlier about the 6 year old boy from Virginia who shot his teacher. How would a child get a gun so easily and then plan to kill his teacher. Thankfully no one else was hurt in the classroom but it really doesn’t bear thinking about.
V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very disturbing to think a little boy of 6 years old could manage to get possession of a loaded gun. Very windy, wet and dull this morning, but it isn't cold, 
I have no reply from Sandy.☹
Still getting no alerts again, and am not allowed in the General chit-chat, I used to like scrolling down there to see what folk had to say, but hey-ho, as long as I don't lose contact with the kitchen.
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wonder why you can’t get into the general chit chat Jan. Have you tried pressing the 3 dots, next to your avatar on the top right hand page. This has a list including forums and if you click on that you should be able to scroll down and find chit chat. Hope I’ve not confused you even more now. 
XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes tried that Sue, but thanks for trying to help. I 've sent a message to admin, asking the reason, not holding my breath for a reply ! I'm going to see if I can find another knitting forum beside this and Ravelry
A Z or X


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

At least I just got your message Sue, but didn't get an alert-- just found you by clicking on my inbox, very strange.
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Battling to get what you want eh Jan! Hope Admin soon reply. Are you visiting your family later today? The kitchen seems a bit quiet today.

C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cooking for myself Joan, son Jim has a nasty cough so I told them I don't want to risk catching it, I got your message in my inbox, ---didn't get an 'Alert' though.
D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Darn gremlins Jan! Not sure what is going on with KP! You probably won’t hear from Admin till Monday as they don’t work weekends. Maybe one of the Super Moderators may jump in to help?
Sorry to hear that your son has a nasty cough but it is safer for you at home —- just in case!
I still haven’t heard anything from Sandy either. 😥 
Hope everyone is having a good day —- no snow (that’s good) lol. It is cool and damp but no rain or sun yet! Yes Joan, it is very quiet in the kitchen today, hopefully the chatter picks up soon! 🥰🥰

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everyone seems to be having mild weather. I watched the Farmers Report today and we are supposed to have a mild Jan. I hope this is true with the UK. also. It would be interesting what the month of Feb. brings us. I don't know where but probably on TV Art told me that the UK had the hottest summer in history this past year. 
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

February seems a long way off Ann, January so far has been mild .but today has been so very windy our front gutter has come adrift! I have got a roofer coming to fix it!! That's correct that we had the hottest year on record last year!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gutter to be fixed I hope that isn't going to cost too much. I paid for our new garage door today, over $2000. that was a little of a bite. 
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Holy Moly, sounds expensive for a garage door but there again, I haven’t had to buy one. There’s always something that needs replacing and now Joan has problems with the gutter. I remember one year we had a few things break down in January including the hot water service and a tv. Not a good start to the new year.
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a garage opener along with a new double garage door. I guess nothing cheap, if you have to replace then a person does.
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just a perfect day here, the sun is out and there’s a nice gentle breeze keeping the temperature down. 
I’ve been dusting, it’s one of those jobs I’m not too keen on but it’s my own fault for collecting so many knick knacks.
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Krikey and whoopee doo, I got an alert just now, it was a message from Sue saying what a perfect day there. All I need now is to have a look down the forum to see if I can use 'chitchat' watch this space as they say ---
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jan, that’s great news. Hopefully you can get on to chit chat next. That’s one of my favourite topics.
Scoty and I have just had Pizza for dinner and now I’m enjoying a nice coffee. It’s 7.45 pm here and it’s a beautiful evening with a blue sky and the river has a lovely shimmer to it. Hope you have a great day Jan and all my kp pals.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just realised the next letter should have been L. Jan led me astray 🤪


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lost for words ¬ well, words I can use here I didn't get an alert this time, but you were in the in box. So fiddlesticks and bum .
I'm going to make some toast with a poached egg for my brekky with a big cuppa tea, then wash up, have a tidy round and sew some knitted squares I've done for a baby blanket. Enjoy your evening.x


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

May I ask who the baby blanket is for Jan ? Is there the patter of tiny feet in your family again ?
Im just watching an episode of A place in the sun, home or away. It’s always nice looking at the places and the good affordable properties abroad. I was sad to hear that one of the presenters has cancer, Jonny Irwin I think his name is. It’s really bad that the bosses have more or less given him the sack even though he said he could still do the show in the uk. Not very compassionate at all.
N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

No Sue, no more babies in the family, the blanket is for a friends daughter.
Very sad about Jonny Irwin, I read his report on his dismissal , but is still doing the show in UK.
There's another programme where Brits go to Australia to see if they could settle there, expect you've watched it? A lot of them decide not for them, and I think they go for a free nosey-- could be wrong.
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh the sun shining today what a change from yesterday! Sounds like an idyllic day for you yesterday, Sue. Enjoy your poached egg Jan, I've just had a bowl of porage with oat milk and sultanas!

P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

PORAGE YESTERDAY FOR ME jOAN, I USUALLY HAVE PORAGE BUT HAVE A CHANGE NOW AND AGAIN.
VERY BLUSTERY HERE, NO SUNSHINE OR RAIN, I THINK WE HAD OUR SHARE OF RAIN YESTERDAY DIDN'T WE?
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quite a new show for me Jan, I don’t think it’s been on tv here yet. It sounds interesting though I wonder why some of the Brits decide not to settle here. I don’t know if you heard about the tragedy of a British lady who was murdered here. The family had settled in well and all the neighbours liked them. One night, a couple of youths tried to break into their house at night and the lady and her husband had a fight on the doorstep with them to stop them getting in. The wife was stabbed and died and the husband was also stabbed but not seriously. Such an awful tragedy and the boys had already been in trouble with the police. They were aged 16&17. Totally disgusting, I hope they’re sent to prison for a long time, regardless of their ages.
R


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Quite concerned about Sandy - let's hope it is a tech problem. Just making a meat and mushroom pie, enough for three dinners for us both. Bought a nice cabbage and broccoli when we went out, so looking forward to a nice old fashioned dinner.

Rain, rain, rain here and no better outlook. Still at least it is a bit milder and no snow.

I found some lovely metallic water colour paints in B & M for only £2. So have got my paints and pad out and have been enjoying experimenting. I was bought a set of gold Windser & Newton for Christmas and it was £17. So these little sets I have found are cheap and look nice on the page. They also came with a water brush.

R


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Really need to get my paints out and have a bit play with them, always good for unwinding. I havent painted in months and you have inspired me. Lots of knitting lately and I have just sent off two dog blankets to Battersea. A friend asked for a hat to be knitted and I will put that in the post tomorrow.

It was my youngest son’s 31st birthday yesterday. He was having a party last night with friends so I might get some photos in the week from him. I did manage to get his name mentioned on BBC Radio 2 (UK) on friday night. I had sent off lots of emails to different DJs and it was a friend who texted me on friday night to say that she had heard it. So i managed to track it down on the internet and I recorded it and sent it to him. He was so pleased!

Dry and sunny here for a change and hubby has just been out in the back garden doing a bit of tidying up. 

S


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Same here Sandra, I seem to be doing loads of knitting and little else lately. So I 've really enjoyed putting it aside and having a go at these paints. Good luck. I did have a quick scan of You Tube and Pinterest for some inspiration.

T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Throwing a hissy fit with myself this morning, I'm fed up with KP and it's silly regulations, so I've decided to pop in the kitchen now and then to let you know I'm still with you .
I do hope Sandys ok, it's a few days now since we heard from her. Lets hope it's a technical problem.
I'm coming over for dinner Jeannie, sounds wonderful.
U


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Unbelievable Jan what you are having to go through with KP. Yes, Please keep popping in to be with us. Hope Sandj is ok.

I wish I could get inspired lately - just seem to want to knit, knit and more knit.

V


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Very quiet kitchen today. Hot toddies later!
W


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Well, I’m taking it easy today! lol Sandra and Jeannie busy painting, must be nice for a change, poor Jan, still having KP troubles, Joan with her downed gutters (hope it isn’t too expensive to fix), Ann with her expensive garage door replacement and opener too, Sue is sleeping now but she did have lovely weather yesterday. Sandy, hope you check in soon and everything is okay, I still haven’t heard from her. 😥
Have some laundry in the dryer now and my spaghetti sauce and meatballs are in the Instant Pot. As you can tell, we are having spaghetti and meatballs for dinner tonight! lol
Jim is ordering me a few liners for my air fryer that he got me for Christmas, can’t wait to try it out! lol
No rain today, just damp and dull! 🥰😥

XYZ/A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Xtra Exciting Football Games today, our Green Bay Packers play tonight at 7pm If they win, they might give them a chance at Super Bowl. I have ribs and sauerkraut in the oven. I might make potato dumplings, but I need to run to the store first to buy the potatoes. I wish I was Jeannie being a gardener and always seem to have a lot of the produce in her cellar. Bonnie, we have been having the same weather. 
YZA


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Yes Ann, ribs and sauerkraut sound wonderful, we have lots of potatoes out in our garage, I’ll send some over! lol This weather is not good for the joints, that’s for sure! Good luck to the Packers, Archie is ready for the Bills game complete with his Buffalo Bills bandana I made him for Christmas! lol

ZA


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Archie will look very smart ( and cute ) wearing his bandana Bonnie. Good luck to the Buffalo Bills and the Packers.
Im off to the doctors this morning to get scripts then will do a bit of shopping. Another lovely day here.
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Am interested to hear what you think of your new air fryer Bonnie, my son is upgrading theirs and has offered me his other one. I'd been looking at them on Amazon, but couldn't decide whether to buy one, glad I didn't now that I'll have Andy and Nickys. Andy speaks very highly of air fryers so we'll wait and see. 
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Been happy with my air fryer Jan, the only negative is it takes up too much bench space so I have it stored in a cupboard. Whenever I want to use it, I have to ask Scoty or James to get it out for me as it’s quite heavy. I’ve cooked pork chops and roasts in it, makes great crackling. Also, crumbed chicken and it makes lovely roast veggies. I’ve also used it as a dehydrator though it takes a while to convert fresh mango to dried but the results were good.
C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Cute pic of Archie that Carrie sent me Sue! The Bills won 35-23! Yay, I didn’t see the game but glad they won for Damar Hamlin (3), he almost died on the field last Monday but has bounced back, still in critical condition but recovering one step at a time! I haven’t used my air fryer yet Jan but Carrie has had one for awhile and just bought another one! She loves hers too! I’ll let you know how it goes —- Jim ordered my two silicone drip pans today, hope they come 
soon —- not on the 20th! lol Looks like Sue loves her air fryer too! Everyone I know who has one, loves it!! Go for it Jan! 💕

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Did It, the Bills! Now let's see if the Packers can do it. I am watching the game but plenty of commercials. 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Exciting entertainment for Ann tonight, hope the Packers win. 
Yes, we saw Damar Hamlins awful medical episode on tv, how scary for that to happen to a young fit athlete.
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

First Damar Hamlins stood up and then he went straight down. It is a good thing that they were able to revive his heart on the field. Second half of the Packers just started time to go back and watch the game. So far, the Packers are leading 9-6 Close Game. 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Go the Packers🤞
Do the medical people know why Damar collapsed, wonder if he had an undiagnosed heart rhythm problem. I’ve heard that happening in sporting stars here, very scary when it happens.
H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Happy fans in Buffalo! Sue, they are saying that Damar suffered cardiac arrest after he tackled the Bengals player and seem to think it may have been where the Bengals shoulder pads hit Damar’s chest. They were able to resuscitate him on the field with CPR and defibrillators. The doctors are still saying it will be a long road to recovery, he looks good and seems to be in good spirits. ❤ Not sure how The Packers made out? Ann will have to let us know.

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I have to admit we didn't make it, the Packers lost to the Detroit Lions 16 to 20. There will be another year, but I wonder if Rogers will still be Quarterback. I guess we will have to wait and see next year. Football might be over for the Packers but there is Super Bowl. I am not sure who will be going. 
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jeepers it must have been a close game Ann, disappointing result but there’s always next year. I say that to Scoty every year when his St. Kilda AFL team misses out. The last time that they won the Premiership was 1964 so they are overdue for a win.
Bonnie, thanks for explaining what happened with Damar, just one of those freak happenings. 
K


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333833333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> 33333333333333333333333333333833333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333





Glenlady said:


> 33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333833333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


 what have I done, how do I get rid of all these 3's help


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

OK, It's sorted itself LOLOLOL, THINK I'm going nuts lolol


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Kicking 3 to the curb Jan? What happened, I thought maybe you were lending your support to Damar Hamlin (#3) for The Buffalo Bills? Hope everything is straightened out now.
You’re welcome Sue — they do think it was a freak accident but I’m sure there will be further investigation, tests etc. as he continues to improve. It definitely was scary. Good luck to Scoty’s St. Kilda AFL team, sure is a long time to wait for the championship! It sounds like The Toronto Maple Leads in the NHL, they haven’t won The Stanley Cup (hockey) since 1967! lol
There’s always next year! lol

L


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks like it’s my turn for things to go weird with KP!! It’s taken ages to log in and I’ve lost a load of text. I’m ok, just sat knitting another dog/cat blanket for Battersea. It’s bitterly cold. Cold pork, stuffing and apple sandwiches for tea tonight.
M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Many weird things happening for sure on KP Sandra! Good to hear that you were finally able to log in. Your tea for tonight sounds lovely, enjoy! Hopefully things straighten themselves out for you and Jan. I seem to have come back with no issues. Fingers crossed. lol

N


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Nasty cold wind here although mostly dry. 

I don't know about you going nuts Jan, but I do think the rest of the world is crazy at the moment. Can't hardly watch the telly nowadays.

O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

On the bus to town this morning, popped into Aldi for some bargains, lots of choice at reasonable prices, The wind was cold but it was nice and dry, unlike tomorrow will be , it's forecast heavy rain that's why I chose to go today.
I don't watch the news Jeannie, too much trouble in the world, mainly caused by that evil monster Putrid-- thats my name for Putin hehehehe.Horrible piece of dog dirt.. Having stew and dumplings for dinner followed with warm mince pie and custard.
P


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Perhaps I'll come to you Jan for dinner - can't beat a nice dumpling. Mince pies are one of my favourites. 

Q


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Quick, come on over Jeanie, theres plenty to spare--- now wouldn't that be lovely , bring your knitting and we can have a good old natter. 
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Right knees up at your place Jan. Hope you’ve got enough mince pies to go round as they’ve all disappeared from our stores. I can bring some hot x buns though, there’s plenty of those for sale. I bought some apple and cinnamon ones last week, they were nice but I prefer the fruit ones.
S


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

Air fryer


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

So looking forward to having a hot x bun soon, haven’t had one in a long time Sue, we only had the fruit ones.

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The dumplings I made were raw potatoes, oatmeal & flour which I served with pork ribs and sauerkraut. I think the dumplings Jan made were like the ones my mother use to make with a stew. My mother use to make a mincemeat pie and a raisin pie. I haven't had anything like her baking and cooking since she passed, it must be at least 45 years ago. I never did learn to cook or bake like she did. Even though she was an excellent person in the kitchen she preferred to be left alone when she was busy preparing food. The food I prepared I learned on my own even though I wish I could make some of the items that my mother made. 
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Unique baking that your mum did Ann, it’s a pity you didn‘t learn her secrets. Did she leave a recipe book that you could refer to ? My mums pies were delicious, she made a lot of apple pies, apple and rhubarb and gooseberry pies. Plus dad used to take us blackberry picking and they would go in the pies too. Mum used to make Swiss rolls and delicious egg custard tarts. I’m feeling hungry now, just thinking about her treats. My godmother was a great baker too and taught me lots of things like how to make choux pastry for chocolate eclairs. Yum.
V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very yummy reading about all the baking Ann’s mom and Sue’s mom did. Things are were so different back in the day —- everyone baked and cooked meals at home —- not like now, everyone seems to eat out lots! lol

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

We hardly ate out when I was a youngster. After doing the grocery shopping, Mum would take us to the cafeteria at the Co-Op and we would be allowed a toasted Teacake and a glass of lemonade.
The only take away back then was the fish and chip shop which was owned by a Pakistani who also made curry. Mum would never allow us to try the curry, no idea why, maybe because it was a new trend back then. 
XYZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Always remember pic-nics on a Sunday afternoon, they were the only times we ate away from home, no take aways or visits to a restaurant. Fish and chips for tea Friday nights, ah! happy days 'eh ? 
B 


















B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Beverooni said:


> Air fryer


Hello 'Beverooni' nice to hear from you, join the kitchen gang, we have fun.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Because my mum was always too busy and I wasn't interested when I was a child, I never learned her way of making things. All I wanted to do was play out with my big brothers. When I got married I had to keep phoning mum and asking her how to do things - I learned very quickly. Good ole mum.

C


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

High Beverooni and welcome to the gang.

Today I have made rhubarb crumble in my new airfryer. Browned in 15 mins.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I can't wait till my son gives me his air fryer, he's giving it to me because he and his wife need a bigger one. I didn't think you could make crumbles in them. Did you soften the rhubarb first Jeannie.


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

I am wondering what is so good about these air fryers. They are advertised and you will have to let me know Jan how you get on with yours. DH is making steak bakes for tea tonight. I got a Hairy Bikers recipe book off a friend for christmas and he has taken over it! Oh well, its nice to put my feet up and knit my dog blankets and not have to worry about the tea tonight. 

J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just have to wait till Andy gets their new one Sandra, but I'll let you know how I get on, Bonnie and Jeannie and Sue speak highly of theirs.
The Hairy Bikers recipes are great, I love watching them two on their travels and tasting different foods. 
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keeping a lookout to see how you get on with you air fryer Jan. i don't know a lot about them to be honest. I use a pressure cooker for vegetables (4mins) and stews etc. I used to cook a lot more in it when we were meat- eaters.

L


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Like our airfryer a lot and it will take a whole chicken and roast potatoes. We bought an airfryer from Asda £54.99. in case we didn't get on with it. Jan I used rhubarb that I grew in the summer, cooked off and frozen. Defrosted it and put it in dish then put my crumble on top. 200 for 15 minutes.

I think I am going to order a cookbook now that we know we like it. Richard has made some amazing food in it. He used to cook occasionally and now he cooks much more often. There are loads of tips and recipes on You Tube Jan.

M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Might remind Andy about passing his on to me , if he's changed his mind I'll check Amazon for a small reasonably priced one to start with. You have given me good results Jeannie.
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nicely cooked whole chicken using the rotisserie is a favourite with us and as Jeannie mentioned you can roast your spuds/ pumpkin at the same time. The spuds come out lovely and crunchy and don’t take long to cook. I must admit I haven’t tried making desserts in it but I’ve got recipes to try.
I enjoy watching the Hairy Bikers, so much fun aren’t they.
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh No word from Sandy? I thought I would look in today and maybe she would be here.
I am not familiar with air fryers, but I found a new way to cook and bake. This past Monday Art & I started our water exercises. In the same building they have senior meals we thought we would try it. It was delious plus filling. We got to take the left-overs home. cheap $3.75 a meal. Thursday we are going to work out in the water for a half hour and take our senior meal home with us. They told us it will be lasagna. 
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Proper affordable meals for you and Art and no cooking involved for you….winner. Especially as they taste good as well, hope the lasagne is enjoyable too.
No, no Sandy yet.  
Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quick, reasonable meals for Ann and Art —- great deal especially when you can take them home and enjoy them later. Let us know how the lasagna tastes! Enjoy your exercise classes too Ann. Sadly, no word from Sandy, hope there is nothing seriously wrong. Sue, I hope you are having nice warm summer weather!

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really warm today Bonnie though there’s a nice breeze coming through the windows. Molly is asleep on my knee, Scoty is at golf and James is in town. They will probably be home soon then Molly will get fired up. I filled the bird baths earlier and I’ve got a shallow dish hidden in the bushes for our baby blue tongue lizard. James and I rescued it a couple of weeks ago from Pips clutches, she’s the new little sister for Bonnie the dog next door. Lucky she wasn’t too rough with the lizard and our front garden is a safer alternative. Molly can’t get to her and neither Bonnie nor Pip can as we’ve closed off the gap in the fence.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Scoty seems to be enjoying himself at the golf course, nothing is going to keep him away. His knee isn't giving him any trouble? How about his hip when does he go in for that? 
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Time to enjoy the lovely breeze coming through the windows Sue. Would love to be able to open our windows for a nice breeze not the cold weather we are having now! 😥 Nice for Scoty to be out playing golf and James spending some time in town. Your house must be very quiet right now Sue —- till the boys come home and Molly will go crazy. I hope Scoty is not having too much trouble with his knee and hip. Nice of you and James to arrange a safe space for the blue tongue lizard so Bonnie and Pips can’t get to it. A new addition to the family! lol

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Under the doctors care for pain relief for Scoty which is helping tone down the knee pain. His hip doesn’t give him any problems but the surgeon has told him that it needs replacing for the knee replacement to work. It was the same with his other leg and he’s more than happy with the outcome of that. I think the main problem is that he had got so bandy legged.
Yes, Bonnie the dog was given a border collie pup as a sister and I feel a bit sorry for Bonnie as she is nearly 12 and finds it hard with a boisterous pup following her around. 
V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very sad for Bonnie, it must be difficult with her being a “senior“ dog with a new “baby“ in the house. 🐾🐾 Good that Scoty has his pain “in check” with meds, hopefully he has his surgery soon. 

W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Winter winds have not stopped me from tidying up my front garden, I was ashamed of it with all the dead summer plants still in pots, so I donned an old warm winter fleece and set to work. I'm indoors now with a nice hot coffee laced with a wee drop of brandy,  
I'm still not clear about ticking preference boxes or deleting the ticks, at the moment they are all empty except '' general chit' chat '', I'm still having to check old messages in the kitchen otherwise I wouldn't know whats happening with you gals. 
X Y or Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xtra help needed from Admin I think Jan. There seems to be too many gremlins about.
Well done for clearing your garden. Doesn't it make you feel good to do something like that! Hope you didn't have too much brandy. good job you didn't drink it before you went out or goodness knows what you might have done.
Still wondering about Sandy...

YZA


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes it's worrying not hearing from Sandy, I have sent another P.M to her, all we can do is wait and hope for the best.
I only had a splash of brandy in my coffee Joan--- honest 🥴
I'm glad i tidied the garden when I did, because it's pouring with rain now.
Thanks for letting me know Scottish lass 'Margaret' is ok, I used to love her photos and comments.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Emmy Cat said:


> I am wondering what is so good about these air fryers. They are advertised and you will have to let me know Jan how you get on with yours. DH is making steak bakes for tea tonight. I got a Hairy Bikers recipe book off a friend for christmas and he has taken over it! Oh well, its nice to put my feet up and knit my dog blankets and not have to worry about the tea tonight.
> 
> J


Sandra, would you mind telling me what size pins you use for dog blankets please, I found some Aron in my stash ,it's far too thick to use for my grandbabies, also how many sts, please


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Actually use the needles to go with the wool band. So if it’s just Aran then I would use 5mm or 6mm. I’m knitting a one right now in long strips, using DK with chunky on 8mm needles. Each strip is 25sts wide. Usually knit 30 rows per “square”. It cuts down in the sewing up. Happy knitting.
Any problems Jan and just let me know. Happy to help.
B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Blow me down with a feather Sandra-- you popped into my in box which is something I have not had from anyone for ages-- perhaps Admin. have got their act together.
Anyway thankyou for the info. for the blankets, I haven't got the label for the Aran but will use the sizes you suggest and see how it knits up. I'm going to use two strands of DK when the aran runs out, don't think the doggies will mind the mix of colours, bless 'em, they'll be cosy in any colours.
C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Can’t believe your luck Jan, that is super news! Maybe you’re back in business again! Fingers crossed for you! I’m sure the doggies will love the blankets you are going to knit as they are made with ❤, just like the blankets Sandra is knitting ❤!

D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't let us get too excited Bonnie but guess what ? --- You just popped in my inbox, YAY ! and that's why I'm able to reply to you. Yes I'm using all my odd balls of wool to make the doggy and cats blankets, I have plenty of heavy weight yarn which is thicker than DK, and is not suitable for baby stuff so the dogs / cats will benefit. Off to bed now, hairdo tomorrow, a soft perm to give my hair some body, it's getting quite thin, I used to have thick brunette hair in my younger days.
E


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Enjoy your new hairdo Jan. I've been out all day - just enjoying a mooch round Barnstaple. The rain was horrendous, and we kept on having to take shelter. Morrisons foyer got flooded out it was such a heavy downpour. Hailstone and high winds - what a day.

Still, popped into the new enormous Asda and they had soup and a roll, with unlimited tea or coffee - all for £1 for over 60's. First time we have ever seen anything like this. So we thought we would try it and it was good. 

F


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

For lots of air fryer recipes go to Search and type in air fryer recipes on KP.

G


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Fun for Jan, always checking her inbox for her emails! Good to hear from you right away Jan, fingers crossed that it keeps up. Very exciting that you are getting your soft perm tomorrow, my hair has thinned too! Happy knitting with the blankets for the dogs and cats, great stash buster for sure! Jeannie, sounds like you had horrible weather today but you had a lovely bright spot when you were able to get soup and a roll and unlimited tea or coffee for £1 for the over 60 crowd! Love those bargains!

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gee, that was a good bargain for the over 60’s. I don’t know about the unlimited tea or coffee though, I can imagine there would be a line up at the ‘conveniences ‘ afterwards, me being one of them, haha.
We are nipping into the local shops today so might stop at the River cafe for a coffee and cake. It’s such a lovely day again but we could do with some rain to fill up our water tanks. Scoty will be timing our showers soon and putting a ban on car washing James actually went to the car wash in Launceston yesterday and the results were good. Sometimes these places can be a bit hit and miss.
H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Hope you get some rain soon Sue to fill up your water tanks. Did you get to the River Cafe for some tea and cake? Terrible when you are waiting for rain. How did you make out at the shops today?

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I am curious to know what you got at the shops besides Bonnie. California could give you some rain. They were having all those fires now they are getting unending rain. I feel sorry for those people who live there. By us we are having mild temps, almost unbelievable weather for Jan. this weekend we should hit 40 degrees. 
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just into the newsagents to put the lotto on and pick up a little win from last week ( 10.50 ). This new year I’ve decided to stop buying my two weekly magazines. I was getting tired of doing the puzzles and never winning a prize plus both magazines have gone up in price. I’ve still got a heap which I haven’t read yet, only done the puzzles. 
Yes, we had coffee and scones at the River Cafe and Molly had a puppychino. Such a lovely day but I do hope we get some rain overnight.
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kind of think that your life changed somewhat when James and Molly came to stay. But this is all for the good! Sometimes we need a little change. 
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Love having James stay with us and getting Molly has been wonderful. Everyday she makes us laugh and shows us unconditional love. 
M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Molly is a beautiful addition to your family Sue —- she fit right in —- like she was always there. 
I know it has been a great help for both you and Scoty having James living with you. 🥰🐾🐾

N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

None stop rain here, you are welcome to some of it from Jeannie and me Sue.
What a lovely treat Asda are giving to the over 60's, hard to find an offer like that, I bet you'll do it again if you go there again. 
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh dear rain again, shame we can't all send some to you Sue! We get fed up with it, the only plus side is it's not SNOW!!! Hope you get a nice perm Jan. Nice to have a hairdo. That was a bargain £1 soup Jeannie. 

P


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Pretty sunset tonight after the rain had stopped but it has been a wet and windy day here in the East Midlands, UK. The weather here is set to get really cold again next week, so warm woollies back on! I made an apple crumble for tonight after our pizza and not doing much else. Knitting a dog blanket while watching last weekend’s Call the Midwife. Hope everyone has a healthy and peaceful evening/day.

Q


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Quiet kitchen? 

R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Really quiet kitchen Sandra! 😥 Your weather sounds like ours and we had a wee bit of fog early this morning. ☔☔ Good to hear that you are taking it easy knitting and catching up with Call the Midwife. An apple crumble sounds like a nice dessert after the pizza. You have a wonderful evening too. Happy knitting! 🧶🧶

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Snooker is on the television, Dave likes to watch it. Sometimes I watch just depends who is playing! Fortunately he hates football (so do I)
No knitting at the moment, just dolls clothes when I'm in the mood. Do you ever get fed up with dog blankets Sandra? Apple crumble sounds good - any custard going?

T


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

The thing is Joan I can knit the dog blankets while watching TV and not worry about the stitches. No, I never get fed up with the dog blankets because I know they are going to a good cause. I have a mans jumper to start knitting next week. One of my friends in scotland asked last night if I would make a one for their son in law. I said yes but I cannot make it before his birthday which is at the end of the month. I need to source the wool first and run it by them for the colour. It has to be either dark navy or royal blue, they are not sure yet. Also I need all the measurements and it could be hard because it is supposed to be a surprise. I’ll post a photo when it is done. 

My mam loved both snooker and darts. She would get the fire on and sit for ages watching either of them. I have never known anyone get as excited as her when they were on. Bless her. I always have a little laugh when I see it advertised as I can picture her. 

U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Up to now we've been lucky regarding snow, but Dez our weather man has forecast snow at the week-end, so get your wellies and winter woolies out Sandra.
I took my knitting with me to the hairdressers this morning, she asked what I was knitting, told her dog blanket and who it was for, she said how nice and cosy it looked and would I mind making one for her dog, how can I refuse when she gave me a lift home,I made her have a good tip and told her she could have the blanket when it's done. I also made and took her some flapjacks. I have plenty of yarn in my stash to make another for Battersea, and you are kindly keeping them provided with your donations.
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very much of a treat, I made apple crumble last night, myself. When it came out of the oven last night warm, we added a small scoop of vanilla ice cream. This was our last night snack, and it was Yummy! No Sandy, I am checking the mailbox daily hoping there will be a card for the ladies in the kitchen. 
W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

We in the kitchen are all worried about Sanj, I sent 2 P.M's and still no reply/
I keep hoping we will hear from her. X Y Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Another beautiful day here, but still no rain forecast. I’ll need to fill up the bird baths again this morning. I’ve even got an old washing up bowl outside as well for the pademelons and bandicoots. It’s quite deep so I put a rock in the middle incase the birds want to use it as well, don’t want them drowning.
I had some lovely plump raspberries with my cereal this morning, they were yummy. I noticed yesterday that I’ve got a few blueberries which are ready to be picked. Ive got the shrub netted so hopefully the birds won’t have eaten them all by the time I go outside, haha.
Oh girls, yes, please send some of your rain and I’ll swap you for our sunshine.
B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bizarre as I just thought to click on Sandy’s avatar and it said last seen 3 hours ago. I don’t know what is going on unless the gremlins are at it again.
C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Crikey Sue, how weird is that ? Something very strange going on, I bet she hasn't received my PM 's, 
It's blowing like the clappers of doom out there, glad I'm indoors in the warm, more rain as well, and the forecast for our area (mine and Sandras) not looking forward to that, fingers crossed it won't happen.
My hairdresser has a dog the same as your Molly, he's so cute I took my knitting with me thismorning,told her it was a blanket for Battersea dogs, you'll probably know what I've done in a reply to Sandra, -- if not I'm giving it to her for Gibson -- her dog.
D


----------

